# 250w HPS Club And Help Guide



## Wretched420 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello 250w HPS users,and browsers.
This thread is made to help 250w users to share pix, journals, or any information that helps a user in a 250w enviroment. Most information given is most likely from another source.This meant to be a guide to help and share problems and solutions.

ill start off with some basic information on a 250w HPS.

Lumen output on a basic 250w is around 25,000 - 35,000.this also varies on type's of bulbs.

Best amount of space for 250w is "3 x 3" but ive seen great grows in bigger areas though.

distance from tops of plant varies due to cirrculation of air in the room.
about 5" - 16" is a good range to stay in. the further you light is from the plants the lumen intensity decreases.so keep at a good distance. 

also some 250w system's can have a cool tube set up to minimize heat.

250 watts are not as big or a hot as other system's so they can be used in small places great for stealthy grows.

all users welcome to share any information that would help a 250 watt HPS user.

ill share anymore information i find that will help.and please share any information you have..thanks



any please keep the drama out this thread.. thank you


----------



## kungpowking (Nov 8, 2008)

Nice to see you are setting this up. I'm sure there are a lot of folks out there that are thinking about using a 250w setup or currently are an could use/give some advice. I know I for one am on the fence right now between 400w and a 250w. If i knew how to give you what ever points this board uses I would


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 8, 2008)

Yea i thought this would be cool thanks...anyone got any 250w grows going or old grow pix??


----------



## Gr8fulGreen (Nov 8, 2008)

I sometimes use a 250 watt MH for early vegging for my 3 x 3 x 5 grow area. But once there is some substantial vegging growth to penetrate I switch to 400 watt MH / HPS. I'm sure 250 watt can do the job on a couple small plants, dwarfs of scrog, I just find the 400 watt works best in the space I use.


----------



## Mountainman86 (Nov 8, 2008)

Hey guys, I recently got a 250 watt HPS bulb, reflector, and ballast. My grow area is small!: 1.5'x1.5'x4'. I'm planning on growing either 4 Lowryder #2s or one dominant indica. I really can't decide. 

Anyway, I'll be using CFL 2300K bulbs for vegging and then the 250 for flowering.At first I thought my space would be too small, but others have told me it will be fine with good ventilation. I don't have much money. 

Currently I was thinking of have 4 3" holes on the bottom sides of the box with screening over them. 2 on each SIDE of the box. Then putting 2 120mm 110CFM computer fans on the same side of the box near the top on the BACK side. Each fan will blow through its own carbon filter as stated on my post under Indoor Growing(swing by!). Will this be enough? 

Also, will the smell of my sweet babies get out through the intakes? They will be kinda close to the plants.


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 8, 2008)

Mountainman86 said:


> Hey guys, I recently got a 250 watt HPS bulb, reflector, and ballast. My grow area is small!: 1.5'x1.5'x4'. I'm planning on growing either 4 Lowryder #2s or one dominant indica. I really can't decide.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be using CFL 2300K bulbs for vegging and then the 250 for flowering.At first I thought my space would be too small, but others have told me it will be fine with good ventilation. I don't have much money.
> 
> ...


 
Nice Man, that is a great area for a 250 like you said as long as you have good ventilation youll be fine.. i dunno you would have to try it out. It gets pretty hot. My areais 4 x 4 and its pretty warm in there and i have 1 big 1 1/2' floor fan.
i would go with the lowryder #2.. if you do got with the 1 indica you should top and fim the plant and do a LST method. if you can your area is kinda small ... good luck


----------



## paddy510 (Nov 8, 2008)

i got 2 whiteskunk under a 250w now
had 5 but pulled 3 males so im left with the 2 females that just showed hairs yesterday.
heres pics 
Marijuana Growing - paddy510's Album: White Skunk


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 8, 2008)

paddy510 said:


> i got 2 whiteskunk under a 250w now
> had 5 but pulled 3 males so im left with the 2 females that just showed hairs yesterday.
> heres pics
> Marijuana Growing - paddy510's Album: White Skunk


 
right on man those are looking good! how long have they been flowering?


----------



## paddy510 (Nov 8, 2008)

theyre about 6 and 8wks old now, put em under the 250w on 12/12 about 3-4wks ago.
theyve only just shown hairs yesterday, so flowering is only just starting.
the big one has been topped the little one hasnt.
theyre 12" and 8" tall atm.


----------



## Mountainman86 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wretched420 said:


> Nice Man, that is a great area for a 250 like you said as long as you have good ventilation youll be fine.. i dunno you would have to try it out. It gets pretty hot. My areais 4 x 4 and its pretty warm in there and i have 1 big 1 1/2' floor fan.
> i would go with the lowryder #2.. if you do got with the 1 indica you should top and fim the plant and do a LST method. if you can your area is kinda small ... good luck


Thank you! Some say go 1 big indica, others Lowryder. So, I'm still in the market. I agree t is a small place and I feel ever one big plant would fill it up quickly even with LST.

I'll keep you updated and will be asking many questions I'm sure!


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mountainman86 said:


> Thank you! Some say go 1 big indica, others Lowryder. So, I'm still in the market. I agree t is a small place and I feel ever one big plant would fill it up quickly even with LST.
> 
> I'll keep you updated and will be asking many questions I'm sure!


 
yea man no problem that what the threads for lol yea i would go with whatever you choose yourself.


----------



## Mountainman86 (Nov 9, 2008)

So I've come to the realization that I'm most likely going to need a cool tube for my 250 in my box. 

Any plans or pictures of cool tubes on 250's that you'd suggest?


----------



## Gr8fulGreen (Nov 9, 2008)

Mountainman86 said:


> So I've come to the realization that I'm most likely going to need a cool tube for my 250 in my box.
> 
> Any plans or pictures of cool tubes on 250's that you'd suggest?


I thought the same thing when I was using my 250 watt MH, but didn't. I thought I might need one for my 400 watt MH/HPS, but with two 6 inch circulating fans and a scrubber running the major exhaust I have no problems keeping temps between 75-80. Its all ambient temperature really. If I keep the room the box is in around 68-70, no worries. 71-73 and temps can easily rise up to 82-86 inside the grow box.

To be prepared I went on ebay and won an auction from HTG I think for a cooltube, good price too. But I have yet to assemble it with the ducting. I have no exhaust fan for it and I really don't want to get into all that here as sound is an issue, and good inline fans cost.

Anyways, not trying to deter you, but I put my cooltube, unused, back in the box as I don't need it. Probably won't use it either, unless I decided to upgrade to a 600-1000 watt.


----------



## 420swed (Nov 9, 2008)

Iam growing with a 250 watt hps right now growing only 1 plant in a 3x3 space growing and now at 21 days of flowering. For pics you can go to my grow journal on the link below.


https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/123808-my-first-ever-grow-closet.html


----------



## Mountainman86 (Nov 9, 2008)

Interesting. Thank you for your knowledge. 

How big is your room? Mine is very small. My box will be in my closet. The intakes will only have aluminum screening so I don't want to risk keeping the door open (and letting light in when there shouldn't be) to keep temperatures good in the closet.

I supposed I could set up my box as if I werent going to use a cool tube. Then turn on the 250 hps with nothing growing, use the exhaust like I would normally and see what the temps are. If they're ridiculous I'll have to get a cool tube. I was told not to blow heat around in the box with other fans because that will disrupt the natural convection taking place.


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 9, 2008)

yea i dont think you need a cool tube but you are wokring in a small box so your gonna need good ventilation .. i would try running them without the plants and see how things get in there and work form there


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 9, 2008)

420swed said:


> Iam growing with a 250 watt hps right now growing only 1 plant in a 3x3 space growing and now at 21 days of flowering. For pics you can go to my grow journal on the link below.
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/123808-my-first-ever-grow-closet.html


 

post some pix on here


----------



## bikeskill (Nov 9, 2008)

largest yeild from a 250 watt hps is?


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 9, 2008)

depending on how many plants and strain in good conditions you can easily yeild over 100 grams ive seen a 3-1/2 oz dry off 1 plant SCROG under a 250.


----------



## past times (Nov 9, 2008)

i harvested 6 plants for 220 cured grams of weed with my 250...my closet is 4x2 but the functional grow space i used was about 3x2 ft.

i keep the bud right up almost touching the light...this gets maximum intensity...but also heat, so i have a lot of fans (some on base of plant and some across top and over light).

i only veg for 4-6 weeks...topping 1 week prior to flowering. this usually gives me 5-10 good shoots. also i lollipop like a mother. again this keeps the areas that are growing actual bud in a light region with optimum intensity


----------



## past times (Nov 9, 2008)

if you are really concerned about light you can get a piece of glass cut and hang it just below your light. make the dimensions the width x length minus 2 inches for air to pass...put the exhaust fans above the glass piece and it will act like a cool tube


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 9, 2008)

past times said:


> i harvested 6 plants for 220 cured grams of weed with my 250...my closet is 4x2 but the functional grow space i used was about 3x2 ft.
> 
> i keep the bud right up almost touching the light...this gets maximum intensity...but also heat, so i have a lot of fans (some on base of plant and some across top and over light).
> 
> i only veg for 4-6 weeks...topping 1 week prior to flowering. this usually gives me 5-10 good shoots. also i lollipop like a mother. again this keeps the areas that are growing actual bud in a light region with optimum intensity


 

sounds like youve got your 250 skills down.GOT any PIX???. nice man keep growing..


----------



## Mountainman86 (Nov 9, 2008)

Interesting idea Past Times. Thank you!

A few questions of course:

Would I hang the cut glass from the reflector so it would move with it? 

If so, whats the best way you think I can hang the glass from it?

I like this idea because it will save me some cash. I guess I could have 2 exhaust holes at the top on the same side, each with their own computer fan and filter. One would have ducting that would somehow wrap around between the bulb and glass plate and the other wouldn't.


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 9, 2008)

did you check to see if heat was a problem?? you might not need the cool tube.. like past time im about 5 inches from the light with good air flow no cool tube and im fine. maybe a fan venting out of the box would be good enough to get the air cirrculating...


----------



## Mountainman86 (Nov 9, 2008)

I will have 2 computer fans venting out at the top no matter what. with a desk fan inside blowing on the plants.


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 9, 2008)

Mountainman86 said:


> I will have 2 computer fans venting out at the top no matter what. with a desk fan inside blowing on the plants.


 
did you run the light yet for the temp?


----------



## 420swed (Nov 9, 2008)

*heres some random pics of my plant under 250w hps from 2 week of flowering to 3 week.*


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 9, 2008)

420swed said:


> *heres some random pics of my plant under 250w hps from 2 week of flowering to 3 week.*


 
lookin good whats the strain??


----------



## Mountainman86 (Nov 9, 2008)

Wretched: Not yet because I don't have any intake or exhaust holes drilled.


----------



## 420swed (Nov 9, 2008)

the strain is bag seed so i don't no


----------



## smoke420123 (Nov 9, 2008)

I got a bubba going....pics soon.....


----------



## Mountainman86 (Nov 10, 2008)

mmmm I would love to grow Bubba. Can't find any seeds though. 

Good Luck


----------



## paddy510 (Nov 10, 2008)

i havent got a cooltube and ive found that its ok at 5-6" but at 4" it burns the plants.
forgot to raise the lights the other day when i went out and came back to find the plants had grown an inch and there was some burn marks on a few leaves, nothing major tho.


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 10, 2008)

yea you gotta watch the new growth she will sneak up on you . yea i keep mine about 5 inches from tops with one floor fan


----------



## past times (Nov 11, 2008)

hey, sorry for the long absence. when i did the glass thing i fixed it to the cabinet not the bulb. i was also growing in a 1x1x3.5 box with a 150hps...from what i remember you said you had something .ike 1.5x1.5 right. if so you can do something as simple as put a few nails into the walls and rest the glass on top of it. looks janky but it works.

you really might not need it though if you get enough airflow. and honestly it is a bit of a pain in the ass so if you dont have to use it don't.

as far as strain goes i have done different ones with same setup. cali orange, blueberry, and aurora indica, g13haze, and now i have something called medi feminized and skunk fem. in any event, you can count on indicas doubling in size and sativas tripling in size (from when you flower...most of which will occur in the first 2 weeks or so of the flowering)


----------



## graniteman420 (Nov 11, 2008)

Help I think i fried my baby. never changed water till yesterday so that means water has been the same . Been adding water to them every other day and one is good but other one is dying HELP


----------



## past times (Nov 11, 2008)

are you using nutrients? where does the water come from? how old are they?


----------



## Drogrowno (Nov 11, 2008)

my girls under a 250

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/129558-6-weeks-flow-first-grow.html


----------



## oh really??? (Nov 11, 2008)

hey i rock the 250 hps. . . i want to be in the club.


----------



## graniteman420 (Nov 11, 2008)

past times said:


> are you using nutrients? where does the water come from? how old are they?


 

Yes used 1/2 what they said. BUT I FOUND OUT threw looking I Changed The ph Before i added Nuets then never checked Ph after so Fried them they fell apatr when touched QQ Boo Who. they where in like 4 week flowering But the other Ones are doing great i changed the ph after i added the Nuets never again i will do that!!!!


----------



## graniteman420 (Nov 11, 2008)

graniteman420 said:


> Yes used 1/2 what they said. BUT I FOUND OUT threw looking I Changed The ph Before i added Nuets then never checked Ph after so Fried them they fell apatr when touched QQ Boo Who. they where in like 4 week flowering But the other Ones are doing great i changed the ph after i added the Nuets never again i will do that!!!!


And reg water out the tap


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 11, 2008)

whats your ph level at anyways?


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 12, 2008)

.... no ph level?


----------



## paddy510 (Nov 14, 2008)

heres a couple pics i just took of my white skunk.
been a week since they showed sex and theyve grown a fair bit since then.
theres little hairs sprouting all over and theyre starting to get nice smell to them too.


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 14, 2008)

paddy510 said:


> heres a couple pics i just took of my white skunk.
> been a week since they showed sex and theyve grown a fair bit since then.
> theres little hairs sprouting all over and theyre starting to get nice smell to them too.


they will really start showing growth now..

keep us updated...


----------



## Resinator420 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey how you doin thanx for setting up this thread its helpin me out alot so far. I got the 250 watt Met Halide bulb, the plants are about 3 weeks old in there veg state. Im trying to find the best distance to put the light from the plants without burning them to get maximum bud production, I have them at 30" away right now. what would you think, and if i leave the girls in the metal halide bulb during flowering what will happen?? .
Also if you know of any PROVEN way to sugnificantly increase tch output and buds please let me know..


----------



## Resinator420 (Nov 14, 2008)

i am trying to find any PROVEN ways of producing more tch or larger buds. I have heard alot of things that really DO NOT WORK. my babys are about three weeks into veg and 10 inches tall. is it ok to trim leaves that are blocking potential bud spots.


----------



## Gr8fulGreen (Nov 14, 2008)

Resinator420 said:


> Hey how you doin thanx for setting up this thread its helpin me out alot so far. I got the 250 watt Met Halide bulb, the plants are about 3 weeks old in there veg state. Im trying to find the best distance to put the light from the plants without burning them to get maximum bud production, I have them at 30" away right now. what would you think, and if i leave the girls in the metal halide bulb during flowering what will happen?? .
> Also if you know of any PROVEN way to sugnificantly increase tch output and buds please let me know..


I think that is too far.

I would bring the light down to about 10-16 inches from the center tops and put a light breeze on them. maybe closer, maybe less, depending on the room temps, ventilation, and your circulating fans intensity.


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 14, 2008)

Resinator420 said:


> Hey how you doin thanx for setting up this thread its helpin me out alot so far. I got the 250 watt Met Halide bulb, the plants are about 3 weeks old in there veg state. Im trying to find the best distance to put the light from the plants without burning them to get maximum bud production, I have them at 30" away right now. what would you think, and if i leave the girls in the metal halide bulb during flowering what will happen?? .
> Also if you know of any PROVEN way to sugnificantly increase tch output and buds please let me know..


 
depends on how hot it is to the tops of your buds.. 30" is too far the light intensity is prolly very low to most parts of your plants a 250 should be around 6 - 18 inches from the tops...with some good air flow
..
Flowering with a metal halide will give you more THC but lower yield.
although you can buy a 3000k metal halide bulb which will give you more red good for flowering.. but from what i heard flowering with MH's work great


----------



## bikeskill (Nov 14, 2008)

are mh truely better then hps?


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 15, 2008)

HPS will give you bigger more dense buds.. but you still can get dense buds with a mh.. it all depends on the user.. i would go for a dual of HPS and MH .. my next run i think i might use 1 250w MH with a 250wHPS..will see


----------



## ishy3 (Nov 15, 2008)

hey cool thread 

im using a 250watt hps which i got in my kit, im a first time grower and having sum good results!
im currently in my 6th week of flowering a 6.5ft plant under the 250watter and its done really well.

check my pics, there not great but ill have to wait till tomoz to take sum better ones as its lights out at the mo


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 15, 2008)

ishy3 said:


> hey cool thread
> 
> im using a 250watt hps which i got in my kit, im a first time grower and having sum good results!
> im currently in my 6th week of flowering a 6.5ft plant under the 250watter and its done really well.
> ...


 
is that just 1 plant.. if so she is a beautiful beast


----------



## ishy3 (Nov 15, 2008)

Wretched420 said:


> is that just 1 plant.. if so she is a beautiful beast


 
haha yes its just one big ass momma!
i started off with 4 growing but that 1 just went crazy, luckly it was a girl unlike the others, i put it in the flowering room at 3ft and within 19 days it was 6ft lol
had to do a bit of bending to stop it touchin the light but its doin well.

my buds are lookin nice n big but i cant still see thru them a bit?
is that just due to my light being only 250watt?
other plants ive seen on here there buds look a lot more compact and jucie lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 15, 2008)

yea depending on your strain you might get airy buds.. i have 2 different strains growing under a 250 and 1 pheno you can see through certain parts of the buds .. but another strain i have has hard compact buds so it depends on the strain.. with a 250 you can get dense buds but no as dense as you would prolly want..


----------



## ishy3 (Nov 15, 2008)

Wretched420 said:


> yea depending on your strain you might get airy buds.. i have 2 different strains growing under a 250 and 1 pheno you can see through certain parts of the buds .. but another strain i have has hard compact buds so it depends on the strain.. with a 250 you can get dense buds but no as dense as you would prolly want..


 
ah i see, well its white widow from sensiseeds, sum of them are thickening up but the ones round the bottom dont look too impresive lol
getting a blueberry cutting soon so ill see how they do 

cheers for the info man , much appreiciated


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 15, 2008)

where more 250 w setups???? come on i know theres more of us


----------



## Resinator420 (Nov 15, 2008)

Metal halides rock man


----------



## brendon420 (Nov 15, 2008)

i have a 250 watt i have been using for around a week.

i will throw my flowering pictures into this journal since noone check mine.


----------



## bikeskill (Nov 16, 2008)

anyone know where to get a cheap 250 watt mh?


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 16, 2008)

check your local www.Craigslist.com i found my 250w HPS for $50


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 16, 2008)

brendon420 said:


> i have a 250 watt i have been using for around a week.
> 
> i will throw my flowering pictures into this journal since noone check mine.


 

show us some pix


----------



## ishy3 (Nov 17, 2008)

well here's sum pics of my white widow buds under 250watt hps.
they look nice but as u will see the buds at the bottom are very airy and nothing like the top ones, its in its 7th week of flowering now and just started flush


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 17, 2008)

nice looking buds!!!
yea i had the same problem those buds arent gonna get anymore dense if there more than 12" away from the light..those a great looking plants though...

yea on my plants i cut off all lower buds to focus the plant on the bigger ones but im in ScrOG so it works great..


----------



## ishy3 (Nov 18, 2008)

ye there really fluffy n light, i was thinking of choppin the goos buds off when ready then dropping the light down on the rest of them to see if they thicken up?
either that or im thinking of getting a 400 or 600watt hps but then the heat will increase so i dunno? ill let u know wot i decide on lol

the plant in the pic should be ready in 2 week so im very excited


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 18, 2008)

yea 250w dont yield as much as i would like but little power consumption and decent lumen output ill be fine.. better than a mess of CFL's.. but if your looking for fatter denser buds i would prolly get a bigger light next grow..


----------



## paddy510 (Nov 18, 2008)

lookin alright ishy3
how tall are they?

heres my little bud


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 19, 2008)

250w.. increase your yields

I find that most expierenced 250w users seem to lean towards LST, SCROG and SOG to increase there yield..

With a 250w you should be keeping your plants short for better light penetration. If your not doing any of the methods mentioned above you should be doing so. 

250w penetration is not very intense anything below 12" of the light is not worth a bud site. This is where LST and SCROG come in with that in mind you should be leaning towards a even canopy of buds so that light penetration is equal. 

250w puts off less heat with proper ventilation you should be putting your plants at 5-7 inches from the tops of your plants.another plus is with less heat you can run a 250w in smaller space such as grow cab..If your not already a Hydroponic setup will also aid in increasing your yield.


All this with good nutes, balanced ph and perfect temps you should be yielding the max with your light!

please feel free to correct me or add anything i left out!


----------



## ishy3 (Nov 19, 2008)

paddy510 said:


> lookin alright ishy3
> how tall are they?
> 
> heres my little bud


 
thanks man! its just 1 plant and its about 6.5 foot now, it was taller but i had to bend it in a few places or it was gonna grow past the light haha.
im hoping it will be readyy to harvest soon as the 4 ive got vegging are already nearly 3ft so they need to go in sharpish

p.s. nice lookin hairs on ur bud


----------



## ishy3 (Nov 19, 2008)

Wretched420 everything u say there makes so much sense,mine is a prime example of the buds not forming properly coz there too far from the light.
im defo gonna have to start puttin em in for flowering when there just over a foot i guess


----------



## paddy510 (Nov 20, 2008)

mines at almost 2ft now, started flowering at 8". 
came home last night just after the lights turned on and the top was touching the lampholder, it grew about 4" overnight.
bent the tops and tied em down today.
13 days flowering and its got hairs sprouting everywhere now.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Nov 20, 2008)

What are people yielding with the 250w? I have one right now and my plants are still in veg, but I'm thinking about getting a 1000w depending on yields with the 250.


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 20, 2008)

if your looking for more yield and your able to run a 1000w i would go with that..but if you want a stealth or small grow go with the 250w. 250w can yield decent 1/2 oz to 1 1/2 off a 2 foot plant .depends on strain too.


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 22, 2008)

any 250w users out there??? show us some pix


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Nov 22, 2008)

hello wretched, hows it hangin bro. Just hooked my 250w hps/mh up today  This is my 3rd indoor grow theyre 2 weeks from seed and just loving the hps, ill start a journal soon ill keep u posted


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 22, 2008)

AnonGrower420 said:


> hello wretched, hows it hangin bro. Just hooked my 250w hps/mh up today  This is my 3rd indoor grow theyre 2 weeks from seed and just loving the hps, ill start a journal soon ill keep u posted


 
sounds great man!! are you vegging under the hps or mh? yea post some pix up


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Nov 22, 2008)

vegging under mh as of today, they are continuing on their 18/6 and in the next week or 2 theyll get 24h of darkness and out comes the hps


----------



## ishy3 (Nov 28, 2008)

well well! i chopped down my big ass plant lastnight and let me tell u its no fun trimming buds lol took about 3 hours to get the job done.
after trimming it all i weighed it and it was just under 1kg! however the buds are still on the stems tho i chopped as much as i could off but just left enuf on so i could hang them up. im guessing when it all dry ill prob and up with around 250g but hey this is my first grow so im only goin off wot ppl hve told me?
if i do actually get that much ill be over the moon 
anyway ill post a pic and accurate weight when its all dry.
this just shows that a 250watt hps can still kick ass on a 6-7 ft plant lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 28, 2008)

show some pix of harvest!!! yea trimming isone of the hardest parts i think haha toook me about 3-4 hour to trim four small plants..lol


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 29, 2008)

Thought I'd join up, as I'm currently using a 250 hps and about 3 1/2 weeks in with one and almost 3 weeks on the other.

Here's some pictures, the rest are in my Bloom Journal, click on the signature if you want to check it out, comments are welcome =).



Edit: First 2 pics are of one plant's main cola and another top, the other 2 pics are of the other plant.


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 29, 2008)

hell yeah man those are looking greattt!!!!!keep us updated!!!



Doobieus said:


> Thought I'd join up, as I'm currently using a 250 hps and about 3 1/2 weeks in with one and almost 3 weeks on the other.
> 
> Here's some pictures, the rest are in my Bloom Journal, click on the signature if you want to check it out, comments are welcome =).
> 
> ...


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 30, 2008)

For sure Wretched, I will update here as well as my bloom journal weekly. Thanks for the compliment =).


----------



## todd85 (Nov 30, 2008)

hey im about 3 months into my grow with a 250 hps and some schwag/mids bagseed that has been flowerin for about a month and a half and is showing no signs of slowing down! shes about 4 ft tall and is showin very progress everyday, heres some pics, lemme know what u think, obviously has a good amount of sativa in her because the height has been outageous!


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 30, 2008)

todd85 said:


> hey im about 3 months into my grow with a 250 hps and some schwag/mids bagseed that has been flowerin for about a month and a half and is showing no signs of slowing down! shes about 4 ft tall and is showin very progress everyday, heres some pics, lemme know what u think, obviously has a good amount of sativa in her because the height has been outageous!


 
thats a tall girl looking healthy too keep us updated!! how far along in flowering is she


----------



## paddy510 (Dec 2, 2008)

mine are at just over 3 weeks flowering now and the growth has slowed down a bit and the buds are really starting to take shape now.
theyre getting a really nice smell to em too, a little bit skunky but not much.
heres a pic of the top of the one ive bent


----------



## ishy3 (Dec 2, 2008)

Wretched420 said:


> show some pix of harvest!!! yea trimming isone of the hardest parts i think haha toook me about 3-4 hour to trim four small plants..lol


 
well here ya go wretched, all dried out n trimmed 154g in total so pretty good off 1 plant with a 250hps 
its really good smoke and kicks my ass lol
smells nice n fruity too
pics arent great but u get the idea


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 2, 2008)

ishy3 said:


> well here ya go wretched, all dried out n trimmed 154g in total so pretty good off 1 plant with a 250hps
> its really good smoke and kicks my ass lol
> smells nice n fruity too
> pics arent great but u get the idea


 
right on man thats a good yield for a w250 congratzz!!! lookss like some good smoke

i would have posted some more dry pix but i kinda started smoking most of it im down to a 1 oz lmao w/e i gots to smoke


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 2, 2008)

4 planst 2 same strain 2 other unknown
here some pic of my last harvest. i got bud rot right before harvest that explains some of the brown leaves and budss
some curing nugs and some ready to dry nugs





dried cured nugs very yummy





almost all of them 3 plants


----------



## ishy3 (Dec 2, 2008)

wow them are sum nice lookin buds! i cant wait till my next harvest already lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah my next grow will be alot better now that i know what i need to do with my grow room..plus this time ill have great genetics just not sure what yet..


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 3, 2008)

you gonna do another 250 grow?


----------



## ishy3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Wretched420 said:


> you gonna do another 250 grow?


 
yeah the three i had in the veg room where put in the flowering room on 27th nov so around end of jan ill have another harvest lol
thing is because it was my first grow i messed up on the timing of things so the 3 that are now in for flowering are already like 3 n half foot so the clones i have waiting to go into veg are gonna be held off until these are about 3 weeks into flowering, atleast then i wont have this height problem.
im gonna do wot u said with these ones and chop all the lower branches off so i dont end up with loadsa airy buds 

here's a couple of pics of the 3 i have in the flowering room, they have all shown white hairs already so its lookin good.
ill do some better pics in a couple of days


----------



## Mr Minger (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for info... I use 250s in my converted wardrobe.

I drilled a couple of 4" holes in the back of the wardrobe top & bottom to help the flow of air... 
This worked fine untill I lined it with the diamond reflective stuff. I've drilled a few more holes but the temp still gets up to 30+ unless I open the doors a bit!


----------



## ishy3 (Dec 4, 2008)

Mr Minger said:


> Thanks for info... I use 250s in my converted wardrobe.
> 
> I drilled a couple of 4" holes in the back of the wardrobe top & bottom to help the flow of air...
> This worked fine untill I lined it with the diamond reflective stuff. I've drilled a few more holes but the temp still gets up to 30+ unless I open the doors a bit!


Hey have you just cut holes or do you have an intake fan and exhaust fan? Thats wot i have and temps are around 75-80f in an 3x2x8ft flower room.


----------



## Mr Minger (Dec 5, 2008)

No fans , just holes. 

The hot ai flows out the top ones & draws cool air in the bottom. 

If I keep the doors closed the temp will sit at about 83 & the plants stopped growing.


----------



## ishy3 (Dec 5, 2008)

ye you need atleast a fan blowing air inside,prob 1 sucking out too.
before i didnt have the fans there was no chance of anything growing coz my temps where like 85-90f.
maybe just try a couple of pc fans blowing air in? might do the trick pal


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 5, 2008)

Those are some big girls!!!nice how many clones you gonna vegg? keep us updated with flowering pix!!!



ishy3 said:


> yeah the three i had in the veg room where put in the flowering room on 27th nov so around end of jan ill have another harvest lol
> thing is because it was my first grow i messed up on the timing of things so the 3 that are now in for flowering are already like 3 n half foot so the clones i have waiting to go into veg are gonna be held off until these are about 3 weeks into flowering, atleast then i wont have this height problem.
> im gonna do wot u said with these ones and chop all the lower branches off so i dont end up with loadsa airy buds
> 
> ...


----------



## ishy3 (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks wretched 

ye there pretty tall already lol ive got 8 clones in a propagator but only 4 will make it into the veg room(4 of the best) after there done im thinking of trying a blueberry grow? there mostly indica so i imagine they wont go quite so tall.

ye ill defo keep posting pics, should do a journal really coz ive got everything logged down right from seed.


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 8, 2008)

right on ishy keep it up sounds like you got it locked down i really wanna see what your gonna reap this time!!!

any other 250 growers wanna show there stuff off??


----------



## jpalms27 (Dec 9, 2008)

hey i got 50 watts more can i join????/

heres my proof

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/136824-violator-kush-durban-posion-3.html#post1736477


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 9, 2008)

hey man welcome!! lol 50 watts wont hurt haha...plus i run some CFL's on the side sometimes


----------



## jpalms27 (Dec 10, 2008)

haha, man i dunno what to do i wanna flower but i dont want to do it to early


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 10, 2008)

yea i know how it is dont want to small of plants if you can go bigger!! i would let em go 1-2 weeks more


----------



## bikeskill (Dec 10, 2008)

I would let them go 4-5 months more..............................................................


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 10, 2008)

yea ok..................................................



bikeskill said:


> I would let them go 4-5 months more..............................................................


----------



## bikeskill (Dec 11, 2008)

Im glad you took me seriously lol


----------



## sakeser (Dec 11, 2008)

This is my first 250W club post.
I have 2 AK47s under a 250W HPS. 

Here are some pics of them after 6 weeks of flowering. ( I believe they are under developed for 6 weeks). The first two are from lady#1 and the other two are lady#2.


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 11, 2008)

Looking great man!!!!! i love seeing what different strains can do under a 250w keep us updated those girls look awesome!!!
i have never grown ak47 so i couldnt tell you what they should be looking like this far along but looks good to me man


----------



## Interdope (Dec 13, 2008)

Been setting all my stuff up on a pretty tight budget and I want to do it as best I can. Not started growing yet as I'm going away for christmas so wont be able to tend to them!

Currently got a 2ft x 2ft x 4ft grow tent, 250w HPS, 1 small fan (soon to be 2) and a digital hygrometer. Will get pots, seeds, nutrients, etc after xmas.

Not very interesting without the actual product (will definately be posting pictures and a hell of a lot of questions once i'm growing) but oh well heres some pictures of my current setup.

Question, what is the optimum humidity for growing, or does it matter at all?


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 13, 2008)

let me start off by saying nice grow tent i wish i had one of those..that space is perfect for a 250w HID. what strains have you thought about growing?
i keep my humidity around 40%...but some would say different
Lower humidity levels help the plant transpire CO2...

here i found this it might help..

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Relative Humidity[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The humidity will decrease because of the ventilation in the grow room. To measure the
humidity , you need a hygrometer. A high relative humidity is very important for the
seedlings in the beginning of the cycle (between 60% and 75%). At the end it is
important to keep the RH low (40% to 50%) because it could cause the buds to rot. If
the humidity is too high, you need to exhaust more air. If the humidity is too low you
could first try to increase it by hanging some wet (clean!) towels or sheets in the room
and by often spraying the underside of the leaves (normal tap water). If this is not
sufficient you might consider buying a humidifier.[/FONT]


----------



## Interdope (Dec 13, 2008)

Im going to start out with big bang, as its for beginners, its got a high yield and the seeds are cheap to buy from my local shop.

I must say I do love my tent, keeps it all neat and tidy!

As for the humidity, I think I will have to go for the damp towels to raise mine at the start, I cant afford to turn my fan/s off otherwise its gonna get to damn hot!



and another, how long does bud stay good after harvest? whats the best way to keep it?


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 13, 2008)

as long as the buds are dried properly the wont create mildew and can be stored in anything air tight to be cured as long as you want containers like mason jars would work best..

big bang thats gonna be a good yielder hope all goes well

have you read any guides to drying and curing your buds if you havent you should


----------



## Interdope (Dec 13, 2008)

I will post up some pictures from start to finish, beginning after xmas.

Yeh ive read one guide but not seen anything about how long i can keep it.

While you're here I might aswell just grab all the knowledge I can!

From the start (when the seed first enters my tent), how close should my lights be?

Is it ok to start in the pot I plan on finishing in or should I really increase the pot size with the plant?

How important are all these special nutrients, I dont want to cut major corners, but can I just go with miracle grow and still get a pretty decent crop?


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 13, 2008)

Interdope said:


> I will post up some pictures from start to finish, beginning after xmas.
> 
> Yeh ive read one guide but not seen anything about how long i can keep it.
> 
> ...


cant wait to see how this goes!!!
are you using the HPS to vegg under???
i dont use a hps all the way through i use cfl's to vegg and hps to flower..
but i would start seedling off at prolly 12 inches from the light depending on heat move them down gradually as they grow.. then move it down to a minimum of 5 inches from tops when your flowering...


i would start off in small pots and then transfer once to its main pot but it doesnt really matter...


as for nutrients i would go with the better ones!!! MG nutes would be ok to use i have used before in my first grow didnt like the taste it gave my plants .. also after that grow i used tiger bloom for flowering and saw that good nutes do help increase your yields.. so its all about your pocket and what you want to do...


----------



## Interdope (Dec 14, 2008)

Well apparently my light is suitable for both stages, so I was just going to go with that, but im guessing MH is a much more efficient way for vegg?

Thanks for all the answers! Theres alot more questions to come after xmas!


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 14, 2008)

HPS is not as efficient as MH or CFL's for vegg.. but you can use it its your pocket...

hope all goes well


----------



## baggins1986 (Dec 14, 2008)

This is my first time grow. i chose to use the strain euphoria from dutch passion, under a 250w bulb. i had them under the veg light for about 2.5months, but i stunted them slightly when i didnt repot the plants until reli late. u can c how late i was by looking at the picture of theic roots. when i came to flower them they had outgrown my current cupboard so i was forced to make a new one in my attic. however this came with a new problem of reduced height so the most recent pictures will show the plants been trained with string. please feel free to leave comments or suggestions on my grow. thanks alot, only 5 weeks to go before harvesting, i will post more pics throughout the rest of flowering.


----------



## paddy510 (Dec 23, 2008)

g'day guys,
hows the grows goin now
heres couple new pics of mine, been flowering just over 6wks now


----------



## ThE sAtIvA hIgH (Dec 26, 2008)

hey guys if you wanna see what a 250 is capable of ,you gotta check this out ...http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=22192&page=1&pp=15&highlight=250+hps


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 26, 2008)

lol right on man this is an old thread icmag is good forum too.. mostly international users... keep in mind most of those 250 grows are in hydro...
but its good inspiration...



ThE sAtIvA hIgH said:


> hey guys if you wanna see what a 250 is capable of ,you gotta check this out ...http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=22192&page=1&pp=15&highlight=250+hps


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hey check my grow with a 250 just click my sig


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 1, 2009)

has anyone got any pix of there 250w SOG???


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 3, 2009)

Do you guys think that you could keep 3-4 good size mothers(for clones) under a 250w and keep them healthy?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 3, 2009)

yea that would be fine...i wouldnt worry about them getting to tall since there only mothers...hope all goes well


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 3, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea that would be fine...i wouldnt worry about them getting to tall since there only mothers...hope all goes well


thanks brotha


----------



## CouchLock858 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hey guys.....250 grower running HPS currently going into day 60 + of flowering. Here are my 2 girls. My space is limited. Maybe 20'' x 18'' x 30"(heigth) Im hoping to squeeze 3'oz dry from these girls.


----------



## CouchLock858 (Jan 4, 2009)

CouchLock858 said:


> Hey guys.....250 grower running HPS currently going into day 60 + of flowering. Here are my 2 girls. My space is limited. Maybe 20'' x 18'' x 30"(heigth) Im hoping to squeeze 3'oz dry from these girls.


 

Here's a couple pics of my setup......Just a mini-fridge. I have an exhaust fan up top, and a intake/circulation fan in the back that should be visible on a couple of the pics. I can keep the light about 4 -5 inches away from the top of the bigger plant and dont see too much burning.


----------



## Laze (Jan 4, 2009)

12/12 from seed??


----------



## CouchLock858 (Jan 4, 2009)

Laze said:


> 12/12 from seed??


 
I germinated the seeds and then planted them. 18/6 for the first 3 weeks. Most seeds popped on day 2. 

Day 21, I switched to 12/12. The smaller of the two plants didn't require any pruning. The Hawaiian Red (bigger of the two) had 2 small under shoots growing. I snipped those early in the flowering process, and didnt cut another branch the rest of the way. 

I knew i had limited space so I wanted to the plants to grow one main cola. I've grown in the past under a 400watt MH and always pruned, having a minimum of 2 top colas (usually more). 

All things considered, I think I like having one main cola. I bet you I harvest more this way than I have in the past, plus you dont have to veg for a couple of months.

Im not sure if its the difference between MH and HPS, (my 400 was MH, my 250 is digital so I can swap in either bulb)

Im much more excited about this grow. Even though my plants in the past were bigger and taller. The bud didnt look halfway as good.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 4, 2009)

yea ive done past grows with bushy girls now im leaning towards single cola plants under 250w!!! this is looking fucking great man i hope to have like 4-6 of these sized plants under mine next time..nice looking grow box too...


----------



## baggins1986 (Jan 6, 2009)

hey guys u might remember me from a bit earlier on in this thread. i was growing 4 euphoria plants which are now 2 week away from harvesting. grown under one 250w bulb, its shocking the results u can get from such a weak bulb. please leave some comments, all criticism helpful. how much dry bud does anyone think i will make off this. also does anyone know how to make some nice hash? and much will i b able to produce, i know it wont b alot.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 6, 2009)

baggins1986 said:


> hey guys u might remember me from a bit earlier on in this thread. i was growing 4 euphoria plants which are now 2 week away from harvesting. grown under one 250w bulb, its shocking the results u can get from such a weak bulb. please leave some comments, all criticism helpful. how much dry bud does anyone think i will make off this. also does anyone know how to make some nice hash? and much will i b able to produce, i know it wont b alot.


looking great man!! are you gonna start flushing??
keep us updated through your harvest!!!


----------



## CouchLock858 (Jan 6, 2009)

Its hard to say how much bud you'll get because there is nothing to reference you plants off of. All things considered, it looks like you'll hit 2 oz's easy.

I'm clueless about making hash, but there are tons of info on hear if you do a quick search. Good luck with that. Whats the deal with hash anyways? I've used it before, along with keife, delta-9 powder, etc. They don't do much for me. Am I missing something?


----------



## CouchLock858 (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's an update on my 250 grow. Almost there. One more week and I think i'll be chopping her.

Here's a link if you're curious.....

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/147085-couchlock-hawaiian-red-flowering-61-a.html


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 6, 2009)

looking good man... what did you use to take that last pic???


----------



## CouchLock858 (Jan 6, 2009)

I bought a 30x jewelers loupe for $5 online. Its not the greatest magnifyer out there.....but it does the job. And for $5 bucks, what can you expect.....lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 6, 2009)

haha cool.. i was trying some magnifying glasses out in front of my cam once sucked though.. atleast yours look good...


----------



## paddy510 (Jan 7, 2009)

my 2 are getting close to harvest, theyre on 60 days flowering now
cut a smaple nug and it wasnt too bad, just waiting on the triches to change

heres my new one, another white skunk
2 wks old, 12/12 from seed(1 day of 24 while waiting for light to turn on) under the 250w


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 7, 2009)

paddy510 said:


> my 2 are getting close to harvest, theyre on 60 days flowering now
> cut a smaple nug and it wasnt too bad, just waiting on the triches to change
> 
> heres my new one, another white skunk
> 2 wks old, 12/12 from seed(1 day of 24 while waiting for light to turn on) under the 250w



post some flowering pix!!!


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 8, 2009)

alright wretched420 i remember i promised u some nice bud porn shots bro. had a day surgery yesterday on 4 wisdom teeth but im recovering nicely today. Dr. said no smoking for me not even weed but he said if i used a vaporizer and rinsed my mouth with saltwater when i was done it should be fine so im sitting here cooking a bowl for you bro. These are all 38 days from 12/12 under my 250w hps. Its a switchable so they vegged under MH... Ummm i started in an AG with 3 42 w 6500k cfls, moved to 250w mh and now i have 250w hps and my 15w UV B that goes on for only 5 hours a cycle. without further adue, enjoy!


----------



## CouchLock858 (Jan 8, 2009)

looking good man. I also have a switchable 250. I'm about to start my next grow soon. Do you recommend having a 250 MH start a seedling, or should I opt for some CFL's? I only have one 42 watt cfl, and I would rather not buy anything else as I already have a 250.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 8, 2009)

i used 3 42 watts for 2 seedlings and i thought it was over kill bro i moved them around 5 inches away so they would stretch abit they were TOO compact haha
um u can use the 250 from start if you do id start it 2 feet away and gradually move it closer its just too much light for them at first.


----------



## illestganja (Jan 8, 2009)

*Hey, i'm new to RIU. But have been checking the grows on here and found very valuable info. Im currently flowering with a 250w HPS light too and I got it at a great price($65, i was lucky). I'm planning to SoG with just one main cola on each at 4 inches with at least 4 nodes. So far they have been in flowering for almost 3 days. Someone let me know what you think please.*


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 8, 2009)

CouchLock858 said:


> looking good man. I also have a switchable 250. I'm about to start my next grow soon. Do you recommend having a 250 MH start a seedling, or should I opt for some CFL's? I only have one 42 watt cfl, and I would rather not buy anything else as I already have a 250.



i would go with the CFL's if you have them cheaper and they do the job very well. but i know 1 42 watt isnt gonna be enough if you dont wanna go out and buy more i would just stick with your MH since you already have it and thats more than enough light to vegg..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 8, 2009)

illestganja said:


> *Hey, i'm new to RIU. But have been checking the grows on here and found very valuable info. Im currently flowering with a 250w HPS light too and I got it at a great price($65, i was lucky). I'm planning to SoG with just one main cola on each at 4 inches with at least 4 nodes. So far they have been in flowering for almost 3 days. Someone let me know what you think please.*


Im glad this thread helped you out!!!
they're looking good n healthy man..
how many are you growing? 
how long did you vegg them for???


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 8, 2009)

AnonGrower420 said:


> alright wretched420 i remember i promised u some nice bud porn shots bro. had a day surgery yesterday on 4 wisdom teeth but im recovering nicely today. Dr. said no smoking for me not even weed but he said if i used a vaporizer and rinsed my mouth with saltwater when i was done it should be fine so im sitting here cooking a bowl for you bro. These are all 38 days from 12/12 under my 250w hps. Its a switchable so they vegged under MH... Ummm i started in an AG with 3 42 w 6500k cfls, moved to 250w mh and now i have 250w hps and my 15w UV B that goes on for only 5 hours a cycle. without further adue, enjoy!


Hell yeah buddy those girls came along nicely!!!!!Trichy leaves looks great man
smoke some more bowls for me!!! i got one for you ahah
sorry to hear about your teeth hope ya feel great soon man i have some teeth problems right now too the shit hurts...

Are they still in the AG?

keeps us updated !!


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 8, 2009)

no longer in the ag sorry i shouldve mentioned that! i believe it was start fo second week of 12/12 i put them into a 70L DWC because they hella outgrew that aerogarden  i had some problems with the bigger plants and lack of nutes for about a week after the transplant so the smaller plant is actually about 2 weeks further into budding it looks like. as of right now its still gonna bew eeks till it hink about flush so we'll see. Was aiming for Feb 1st but i ll the trichs decide, not that big of a rush


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 8, 2009)

AnonGrower420 said:


> no longer in the ag sorry i shouldve mentioned that! i believe it was start fo second week of 12/12 i put them into a 70L DWC because they hella outgrew that aerogarden  i had some problems with the bigger plants and lack of nutes for about a week after the transplant so the smaller plant is actually about 2 weeks further into budding it looks like. as of right now its still gonna bew eeks till it hink about flush so we'll see. Was aiming for Feb 1st but i ll the trichs decide, not that big of a rush




right on man. was wondering cuz AG are usually small. yea no need to rush them... keeps us tuned in


----------



## illestganja (Jan 9, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> Im glad this thread helped you out!!!
> they're looking good n healthy man..
> how many are you growing?
> how long did you vegg them for???


Thanks man. Right now, about four plants. But i'm germinating more. I vegged them only for 2 weeks because i am low on space, and wanted to see what would happen. I had actually done a grow before. I vegged about 18 plants under four 4 foot fluoros a month, but i didn't have any strong lighting, so after a while i had to kill the op. It sucked doing it, but I'm glad i've got a 250w now. phew...


----------



## illestganja (Jan 9, 2009)

Here are some more pics of the two plants i am currently flowering. The second pic is the one i just put in last night. Hopefully they will be girls (fingers crossed.)


----------



## CouchLock858 (Jan 9, 2009)

illestganja said:


> Here are some more pics of the two plants i am currently flowering. The second pic is the one i just put in last night. Hopefully they will be girls (fingers crossed.)


Looking good man. Still very early, but they look nice and healthy. If your doing 12/12 right now. You'll know the sex within 2 weeks. Then 2 months later......you'll be ready to chop. Keep us posted


----------



## CouchLock858 (Jan 9, 2009)

illestganja said:


> Here are some more pics of the two plants i am currently flowering. The second pic is the one i just put in last night. Hopefully they will be girls (fingers crossed.)


 
What strains are they?


----------



## illestganja (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks. They are just bagseed, but hopefully gonna flower. If these go right, then i'll start investing in some good seeds. Unfortunately, i messed up my first grow and never saw any buds. So i'm just gonna see if these come out right.


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 9, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> Hello 250w HPS users,and browsers.
> This thread is made to help 250w users to share pix, journals, or any information that helps a user in a 250w enviroment. Most information given is most likely from another source.This meant to be a guide to help and share problems and solutions.
> 
> ill start off with some basic information on a 250w HPS.
> ...


Well I was high on internet surfing around and I found this 
*http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=22192&highlight=250+hps+soil+users*
thought I might add it in because I think it is a great source of info espically with this thread I recommend this thread to anyone with a 250w HPS it is amazing how much u can do with a 250 check my sig +++rep Wrethched420


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 9, 2009)

bigbenzo420 said:


> Well I was high on internet surfing around and I found this
> *http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=22192&highlight=250+hps+soil+users*
> thought I might add it in because I think it is a great source of info espically with this thread I recommend this thread to anyone with a 250w HPS it is amazing how much u can do with a 250 check my sig +++rep Wrethched420



right on .. this is an old thread and its still active lots of good hydro grows on there too shows what 250w can do in certain conditions.. i love this thread very good inspiration!!!


----------



## keith6901 (Jan 10, 2009)

hi i got one 250 watt hps in a 3x3x4 area with 2 42 watt cfls and 2 led growpanels one blue red mix and the other is red got a 70 cfm bathroom exhaust vent panda plastic on walls goin to take couple pics just weighting till lights go off been learning alot sinsce i joined using cone reflector thinking of 24 inch floresent for other side wall lighting thats my flowering box i got another area for veg


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 10, 2009)

hey peeps just thort id throw my too cents in.
heres a pic of my 250watt mh grow ,with no reflective walls, grown with not really any ventilation,i in the centre of the lounge room


----------



## keith6901 (Jan 10, 2009)

heres my 250 hps 2 led panel 2 42 watt cfls and uvb 5.0 floreaent


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 10, 2009)

keith6901 said:


> heres my 250 hps 2 led panel 2 42 watt cfls and uvb 5.0 floreaent



looks good dude.. good idea putting more light in there can never have enough is your heat good in there?


----------



## keith6901 (Jan 10, 2009)

my heat stays at 80 when lights are on got 2 13 inch oscalating fans on the ground and my exhaust is goin into my chimney


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 10, 2009)

billyblunt said:


> hey peeps just thort id throw my too cents in.
> heres a pic of my 250watt mh grow ,with no reflective walls, grown with not really any ventilation,i in the centre of the lounge room



hey whatever gets it done man!!! i would try and do something for the lower parts of the plant only about 12 inches is receiving good intensity the lower bud spots will be very airy.. those girls are looking good i would focus more light on the shorter one too she could be a monster if that light was lowered for her height. her size is perfect for a 250.. buy some cfl's and hang them around the sides youll have to get more light or something for that tall girl so you can end up with thicker bigger buds

also what are you feeding them???


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds like you got your shit together haha and a nice grow room too keep us updated on those girls!!!


----------



## keith6901 (Jan 10, 2009)

i was actually thinking of putting a couple of floresent fixtures on the side wall and a couple more cfls


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 10, 2009)

if you can control your heat i would put as much light as i could get in there.. just keep circulating new air in you'll be fine


----------



## keith6901 (Jan 10, 2009)

got a air intake coming from top of roof threw 4 inch pvc pipe with duct boosters in between


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 10, 2009)

i gone all out i started organic and omfg its slow so about half way threw vegging i gave them mirical grow apart from that im using 25% worm casting,some yates organic plant food ,fish emulusion,dynamic lifter ,rose bloom pellets,bloood and bone,complete trace elements poweder....and yer ive flogged them but there still gowing good tho a little slow..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 11, 2009)

keith6901 said:


> got a air intake coming from top of roof threw 4 inch pvc pipe with duct boosters in between


right on dude show us some more bud pix


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 11, 2009)

billyblunt said:


> i gone all out i started organic and omfg its slow so about half way threw vegging i gave them mirical grow apart from that im using 25% worm casting,some yates organic plant food ,fish emulusion,dynamic lifter ,rose bloom pellets,bloood and bone,complete trace elements poweder....and yer ive flogged them but there still gowing good tho a little slow..



your using MG with all that other stuff??


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 11, 2009)

yeah i use it half way threw vegging and have stoped using it


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 11, 2009)

what nutes are you giving her for flowering??
how far along is she?


----------



## weedman01 (Jan 11, 2009)

Is a putting a cooltubes 250 watt hps in a rubbermaid set-up far too much? I think it is but I can get 250 watt hps much cheaper than i can find a 150.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 12, 2009)

updates for my friends in the 250w club. checkout the VIOLATOR KUSH day 43


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 12, 2009)

nutes for flowering?, all i have is rose bloom pelllets,do u know of any others that i can use


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 12, 2009)

weedman01 said:


> Is a putting a cooltubes 250 watt hps in a rubbermaid set-up far too much? I think it is but I can get 250 watt hps much cheaper than i can find a 150.




im thinking that it would be too hot but alot of things are possible!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 12, 2009)

weedman01 said:


> Is a putting a cooltubes 250 watt hps in a rubbermaid set-up far too much? I think it is but I can get 250 watt hps much cheaper than i can find a 150.





AnonGrower420 said:


> updates for my friends in the 250w club. checkout the VIOLATOR KUSH day 43


girls looking nice and juicy

how many tops do you have?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 12, 2009)

billyblunt said:


> nutes for flowering?, all i have is rose bloom pelllets,do u know of any others that i can use



with your NPK while in vegg your gonna want something with high N-or Nitrogen number
so something like 10-3-3 etc..for flowering you want a high P-or Phosphorus number something like 3-12-9 ..

so basically look around for something with a high P number 
organic or not.. ..i used "Fox Farm Tiger Bloom" in my last grow its semi organic it works great though...


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 12, 2009)

total tops wrteched? let me go count bro lol.


----------



## AnonGrower420 (Jan 12, 2009)

alright, 10 tops that look they will yield at least an 1/8, but around 15 tops total on 2 girls that have been topped multiple times


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 12, 2009)

right on dude those girls are gonna be some good smoke!!!


----------



## weedman01 (Jan 13, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> im thinking that it would be too hot but alot of things are possible!


Is it pssible too put a 150watt lamp on a 250w system and if you can does it reduce heat from the lamp?


----------



## bongsley86 (Jan 13, 2009)

So yeah I meant to post these pics about a month ago but I have been busy doing other stuff. Mainly smoking the best weed in town like it is going out of style. Total weight was a little over 3.5 ounces, off one plant!! I gave 10 grams to my old man but other than that I didn't part with any. On to the details
Ak-47
Vegged for 120 day(for real) Under 250 watt MH using fox farm Grow big, and this other shit called Dark Energy
Flowered for 47 days with 250 watt HPS. Using ff tiger bloom, and organic super tea (great shit). 
Chopped her on 11/20 it was exactly 47 days and that bitch was done as per her name. This is my second harvest ever and i must say that I was impressed by the genetics of this strain. Fast grower with lots of nodes, very bushy, branches grow horizantel a good bit before stretching upwards. 15 big ass tops!! fucking crazy shit. Hope you enjoy the pics. Cheers

First couple shots of "miss thickness" really give you an idea of how bushy she was.
Next few are random bud shots I took while trimming cause who doesn't love some tasty nug shots.
I took all the trimming and popcorn buds and made a wicked batch of ganja cookies, made for sleepy times. The last couple of pics are what I have been vegging while this bad bitch was flowering from Left 2 Right in the closet are 2 ak47s, 2 blueberry, 2 cotten candy. You can see I had to tie the one down cause she towering above the rest of em. 

Hope you guys enjoy the pics sorry I didn't take any final shots of it all jarred up and it's a little late for that now.Fell free to ask any questions.PEACE


----------



## Legacy187 (Jan 13, 2009)

I have a 250 watter in a homebox xs the heat control is a bitch. I am subscribed to the club!


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 13, 2009)

>>>2 bongsley86<<<
where did u pick up ur AK47 beanz? Nice grow


----------



## usuf (Jan 13, 2009)

My 250 Watt grow is fairly well documented, check it out ;D

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/150517-250-watt-stealth-closet-grow.html#post1913082


----------



## bongsley86 (Jan 14, 2009)

BigBenzo- I Got the ak47 as a clone from a friend but he bought the seeds from serious about a year ago.


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 14, 2009)

bongsley86 said:


> BigBenzo- I Got the ak47 as a clone from a friend but he bought the seeds from serious about a year ago.


Kool thanks, seen alot of AK this is the best lookin one ive seen peace


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 15, 2009)

bongsley86 said:


> So yeah I meant to post these pics about a month ago but I have been busy doing other stuff. Mainly smoking the best weed in town like it is going out of style. Total weight was a little over 3.5 ounces, off one plant!! I gave 10 grams to my old man but other than that I didn't part with any. On to the details
> Ak-47
> Vegged for 120 day(for real) Under 250 watt MH using fox farm Grow big, and this other shit called Dark Energy
> Flowered for 47 days with 250 watt HPS. Using ff tiger bloom, and organic super tea (great shit).
> ...


hell yeah looking good let us know how much the final weight is?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 15, 2009)

usuf said:


> My 250 Watt grow is fairly well documented, check it out ;D
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/150517-250-watt-stealth-closet-grow.html#post1913082




post some pix up!!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 15, 2009)

Legacy187 said:


> I have a 250 watter in a homebox xs the heat control is a bitch. I am subscribed to the club!


welcome man you got any pix???


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey check out this pics of a mexican bagseed plants day 28 of flower all done under a 250 w HPS inside a closet still have2 wait 

ps I pulled the plants out of the closet aka "the grow den" 2 take the pics


Click my sig if u want 2 see more info peace


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 15, 2009)

bigbenzo420 said:


> Hey check out this pics of a mexican bagseed plants day 28 of flower all done under a 250 w HPS inside a closet still have2 wait
> 
> 
> Click my sig if u want 2 see more info peace



looking good man how much and of what are you feeding her?


----------



## bigbenzo420 (Jan 16, 2009)

What do u mean by how much? I feed them MG 8-7-6 during veg normal strengh then half strengh for flower. I plan on growing her 50 more dayz untill I chop her, man thats the thing with bagseed they take a while 2 flower peace


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 16, 2009)

bigbenzo420 said:


> What do u mean by how much? I feed them MG 8-7-6 during veg normal strengh then half strengh for flower. I plan on growing her 50 more dayz untill I chop her, man thats the thing with bagseed they take a while 2 flower peace


jw your leaves look a lil burned.. yea i have grown some bagseed before they flowered for about 10-11 weeks long ass time for some medium grade buds. but you can never tell how long bagseed will take.


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 16, 2009)

Would a 250w HPS be suitable for keeping 2 mothers?


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 16, 2009)

yup
......


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Jan 16, 2009)

Woops. Didn't realize I already asked that question. Stoner moment, my bad.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 16, 2009)

SMOKEDATKU$H said:


> Woops. Didn't realize I already asked that question. Stoner moment, my bad.


haha this happens from time to time...


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey guys sorry I haven't posted in awhile my internet went down and I couldn't post pics from my phone.

Anyhow here are pics of my harvest. 2 plants that were no higher than 22 inches tall. Not sure about the weight though, can't find my scale. I'm going to get one next check so I'll post weight then. Until then however here are some pictures.


----------



## DankBudds (Jan 18, 2009)

subscibed to this....


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 19, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Hey guys sorry I haven't posted in awhile my internet went down and I couldn't post pics from my phone.
> 
> Anyhow here are pics of my harvest. 2 plants that were no higher than 22 inches tall. Not sure about the weight though, can't find my scale. I'm going to get one next check so I'll post weight then. Until then however here are some pictures.


looks good man!! some good old homegrown.. let us know what the final weight was


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 19, 2009)

DankBudds said:


> subscibed to this....



glad to have ya!


----------



## fonkee (Jan 19, 2009)

pretty interesting grows you guys have! im thinking about getting a 250 for my 2.5x2.5 area with maybe 2 added 70w hps' alongside the 250. currently using the 2 70w's on my white widow so i might as well use them with a 250...good idea? or not?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 19, 2009)

fonkee said:


> pretty interesting grows you guys have! im thinking about getting a 250 for my 2.5x2.5 area with maybe 2 added 70w hps' alongside the 250. currently using the 2 70w's on my white widow so i might as well use them with a 250...good idea? or not?


if you can control your heat i would say go for it!!! i would get a 250w and see how the heat is with all of them on before you start growing but more light always help


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 19, 2009)

This is a old post thought id re-post it..

250w.. increase your yields

I find that most expierenced 250w users seem to lean towards LST, SCROG and SOG to increase there yield..

With a 250w you should be keeping your plants short for better light penetration. By using the methods mentioned above you should see a increase your yield.

250w penetration is not very intense anything below 12" of the light is not worth a bud site. This is where LST and SCROG come in with that in mind you should be leaning towards a even canopy of buds so that light penetration is equal. 

250w puts off less heat with proper ventilation you should be putting your plants at 5-7 inches from the tops of your plants.another plus is with less heat you can run a 250w in smaller space such as grow cab..

If your not already a Hydroponic setup will also aid in increasing your yield..

SOG.. from all the different sog's i have seen the most plants for a 250 would be around 12 plants... 4-9 plants would be ideal...

All this with good nutes, balanced ph and perfect temps you should be yielding the max with your light!

please feel free to correct me or add anything i left out!!!


----------



## fonkee (Jan 20, 2009)

ill try to get better at growing then i'll give scrog a shot, seems well worth it. so pretty much if u do a sativa dominant plant the lower buds arent gonna be as dense? the 70's dont put off much heat i had one right on top of my white widow but with no ventilation on the light or the top of the plant and after 2 weeks like that it just recently started getting a little burnt, it was about an 1" or 2 away from the top of the cola so maybe i can use the 70's enclosed with ventilation as side lighting maybe...


----------



## Bon Doogey (Jan 20, 2009)

Just got done building a small room for my 250W I have a MH and HPS bulb. I am building ventilation into my hood and running one main fan prolly 80CFM will be running it to check temps. I am running this with a hydroponic system...most likely shooting for some white strains widow and G13 along with some others...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

heloooo  how can i get membership in this club?? heheheee...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 20, 2009)

hello??? anyone??  >>>>


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello 250 watt club! I use the HTG Supply 250 watt HPS system in a Euro Reflector. My last grow I used the HPS bulb but I fried it because (90% sure) of a hot start on my ballast. So this grow I am using an AgroMax high output MH conversion bulb. I cool the hood with a 6 inch duct booster fan from homedepot that cost me $28. I also have three computer fans for intake and a 6 inch desk fan to blow across the tops of the plant. My grow box is 3' 5" tall, 2' wide, and 1' 2.5" deep. I am growing (under 12/12 lighting) one large female plant and a seedling whose sex is unknown. The temps are 76-82 degrees fahrenheit during the day and 70-65 during the night. The humidity stays around 20-30% almost all the time. Here's two pics of how I'm using my 250 watt. If you wanna see more pics just go to my journal by clicking on the link in my signature. I hope you all enjoy!

Tom


----------



## Bon Doogey (Jan 20, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Hello 250 watt club! I use the HTG Supply 250 watt HPS system in a Euro Reflector. My last grow I used the HPS bulb but I fried it because (90% sure) of a hot start on my ballast. So this grow I am using an AgroMax high output MH conversion bulb. I cool the hood with a 6 inch duct booster fan from homedepot that cost me $28. I also have three computer fans for intake and a 6 inch desk fan to blow across the tops of the plant. My grow box is 3' 5" tall, 2' wide, and 1' 2.5" deep. I am growing (under 12/12 lighting) one large female plant and a seedling whose sex is unknown. The temps are 76-82 degrees fahrenheit during the day and 70-65 during the night. The humidity stays around 20-30% almost all the time. Here's two pics of how I'm using my 250 watt. If you wanna see more pics just go to my journal by clicking on the link in my signature. I hope you all enjoy!
> 
> Tom


Interesting setup Tom your room size sounds to be about exactly the specs of mine to the measurement. Also looks like you picked up the HTG 250W kit which I did as well. Right now I am working on getting my ventilation setup I have already built an aeroponic kit for this closet grow, I have been having a lot of fun putting this room together. I will be keeping tabs on your grows as it offers me a bit of insight...


----------



## tom__420 (Jan 20, 2009)

That's fine with me man, if you got any questions you can post in my journal or shoot me a pm. The only difference seems to be that I am growing in soil. I have a DWC unit set up so once I determine the sex of my new seedlings I will cut a clone off a female and give DWC a try.

Tom


----------



## Bon Doogey (Jan 20, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> That's fine with me man, if you got any questions you can post in my journal or shoot me a pm. The only difference seems to be that I am growing in soil. I have a DWC unit set up so once I determine the sex of my new seedlings I will cut a clone off a female and give DWC a try.
> 
> Tom



Yeah that is about the only diff besides some substitutions in contruction equipment (I built my grow room out of PVC and then wrapped in panda film. I have a good amount of time on my hands and this is a personal project so I chose to try the advanced route the first time around. I am a pretty smart guy so I am hoping for the best. Going for that short but robust grow...


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 20, 2009)

fonkee said:


> ill try to get better at growing then i'll give scrog a shot, seems well worth it. so pretty much if u do a sativa dominant plant the lower buds arent gonna be as dense? the 70's dont put off much heat i had one right on top of my white widow but with no ventilation on the light or the top of the plant and after 2 weeks like that it just recently started getting a little burnt, it was about an 1" or 2 away from the top of the cola so maybe i can use the 70's enclosed with ventilation as side lighting maybe...


i actually thought about running some 70w on the side 's i think that would be great just as long as your circulation is well.. but with just a 250 those lower buds will be airy


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 20, 2009)

Bon Doogey said:


> Just got done building a small room for my 250W I have a MH and HPS bulb. I am building ventilation into my hood and running one main fan prolly 80CFM will be running it to check temps. I am running this with a hydroponic system...most likely shooting for some white strains widow and G13 along with some others...


right on!! is your ballast switchable?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 20, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> heloooo  how can i get membership in this club?? heheheee...



your welcome here buddy!


----------



## Bon Doogey (Jan 20, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> right on!! is your ballast switchable?


It should be fine for both bulbs thats what it was sold as....htgsupply.com


----------



## fonkee (Jan 20, 2009)

well i actually had a new idea and thought about getting 4' warm fluros to stand up vertical on the sides. 4 plants 4 fluros like that there's light going all the way up and down. and for veg prob the same thing but with 6500k fluros. stores around here want 200+ for a hydrofarm 250w with the hood but without the bulb but that's too much! im gonna go with the htg one


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 20, 2009)

hey if you guys are in the usa there is a good site to find used lights go to 
www.craigslist.com and seach HPS and youll find some good deals most of the time

i got my 250w floralux with a agro max bulb and a 250w metal halide shop light for $50 down the street from my house its worth a shot


----------



## fonkee (Jan 20, 2009)

ive looked it up on craigslist and have only found 400 and 1000 watters but most of it is advertising from hydro stores so i guess another city would be a good try


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 20, 2009)

that sucks get what you can!! ive seen this 250w HPS on ebay for like $100 with shipping or something like that didnt look to bad keep on looking man.. best of luck


----------



## fonkee (Jan 20, 2009)

well htg has the 250 with bulb and reflector for 117 plus shipping and tax so it comes out to about 140something which isnt bad at all. i found 400 watt MHs on craigslist thats about it. only if someone would trade some equipment for a computer lol


----------



## Bon Doogey (Jan 20, 2009)

the htg supply deal is good i also got a timer with mine as well as both types of bulbs timer was free...those guys are pretty good over there


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> that sucks get what you can!! ive seen this 250w HPS on ebay for like $100 with shipping or something like that didnt look to bad keep on looking man.. best of luck


in BG i can get 250 W high pressure sodium for about 50 bucks (75 BGN) lol thats our curency


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 21, 2009)

here is my new grow box. 250 hps attached. screen atached dis mornin. now i gotta wait till the plant fill it. the screen is 70 x 60 cm. the strain - DP Brainstorm. im planing to switch to 400W hps(which i have in ma gro store lol) for the last 4 weeks of the blooming cycle.


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 21, 2009)

doh where i come from a 250watt mh with reflector cost 250 bucks


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 21, 2009)

billyblunt 
Marijuana Toker
*Marijuana Toker*


----------



## billyblunt (Jan 21, 2009)

lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 21, 2009)

haha wot the hell is dat??


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 21, 2009)

fonkee said:


> well htg has the 250 with bulb and reflector for 117 plus shipping and tax so it comes out to about 140something which isnt bad at all. i found 400 watt MHs on craigslist thats about it. only if someone would trade some equipment for a computer lol


well that sounds like a good deal you should grab it if you can.. but shopping around for a while wont hurt unless your flowering


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 21, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> here is my new grow box. 250 hps attached. screen atached dis mornin. now i gotta wait till the plant fill it. the screen is 70 x 60 cm. the strain - DP Brainstorm. im planing to switch to 400W hps(which i have in ma gro store lol) for the last 4 weeks of the blooming cycle.



that box looks very very well done!! and hopefully that strain gives you some fat buds that 400w will aid alot too! cant wait to see this one hopefully she turns into a monster


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 21, 2009)

billyblunt said:


> lol



i dunno this made me laugh hahah


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hopefully she turns into a monster


duuuude! I hope the ganja gods heard u  puff puff >>


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 21, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> duuuude! I hope the ganja gods heard u  puff puff >>


im sure they did!! if they didnt we will remind them later in flowering !! PUFF PUFF PASS>


----------



## Pazzo (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey guys, just heard about this thread so I figured i'de post up a couple of my grows. I don't know if any of you were around for the old C13 cabinet thread on overgrow.com before it was shutdown but it definately opened my eyes to the 250w and cabinet growing. It really was the perfect size at 30"x24" with 50w per square foot but unfortunetly I was only able to use it for a few grows till I moved up to AK and our home depot doesn't have this cabinet anymore. 

Anyways, heres a few pics of my very first grow with some northern lights. The LSTed ones are NL#5 x G13xHashplant.. one hell of a smoke, sorry no bud pics for this one tho. I thought I had pics of the cabinet too but it looks like those have gone missing too..


----------



## Pazzo (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is my current cabinet, exactly half the size of my old cabinet at 24"x15", the only premade cabinet that I could find that works. Although now that i'm using the SOG technique and have gotten better over the years i'm pulling the same as I was when I first started with my old cabinet. 

Here are a few pics of my white widow and power plant i've done so far with ths cab. With the power plant I was able to fit 8 plants in there, but i'm sure i'll be able to fit more, theres only 7 in that pic cause I cut 1 early.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 22, 2009)

daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaymn dude, ur da man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 22, 2009)

i've started to train my bitch unda' the net. heres some photos. thats my first scrog. hope im doin it well


----------



## Bon Doogey (Jan 22, 2009)

Looks good...keeps things promising in my mind for my first go round. Going to be picking up white widow, G13/Haze, Dutch Passion, and maybe some dutch passion blueberry to start off. First go around 2 strains the widow and the G13...what are you guys working with?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 22, 2009)

Dutch Passion Brainstorm


----------



## Pazzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Bon Doogey said:


> Looks good...keeps things promising in my mind for my first go round. Going to be picking up white widow, G13/Haze, Dutch Passion, and maybe some dutch passion blueberry to start off. First go around 2 strains the widow and the G13...what are you guys working with?


Yea i've grown the widow a few times and it's an awesome plant. I've grown a G13 cross that was great, extremely powerful smoke.. knocks you on ur ass. I got some Power Plant going right now and i'm germing some new ones for my next grow, was thinkin about doing my 5 free power skunk seeds too from attitude. Hell actually i'm gonna go put those in a paper towel now. I'm gonna fit 15 of these buggers in my cabinet and see how many females I get.


----------



## Pazzo (Jan 22, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaymn dude, ur da man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks a lot dude, I do what I can with what I got.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 22, 2009)

hehe, keep doin it man ! cheers! +rep


----------



## Bon Doogey (Jan 22, 2009)

I will be getting that free pack as well...what do you guys do for seed storage...how long do they stay good? I thought I read that they were supposed to be kept in a fridge..can anyone jog my memory ive done too much reading i think...heh


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 22, 2009)

Pazzo said:


> Hey guys, just heard about this thread so I figured i'de post up a couple of my grows. I don't know if any of you were around for the old C13 cabinet thread on overgrow.com before it was shutdown but it definately opened my eyes to the 250w and cabinet growing. It really was the perfect size at 30"x24" with 50w per square foot but unfortunetly I was only able to use it for a few grows till I moved up to AK and our home depot doesn't have this cabinet anymore.
> 
> Anyways, heres a few pics of my very first grow with some northern lights. The LSTed ones are NL#5 x G13xHashplant.. one hell of a smoke, sorry no bud pics for this one tho. I thought I had pics of the cabinet too but it looks like those have gone missing too..


 looks great


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 22, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> i've started to train my bitch unda' the net. heres some photos. thats my first scrog. hope im doin it well


hell yeah she will really start growing into that screen  looks much more better than the other picture... cant wait!!


----------



## Pazzo (Jan 22, 2009)

Bon Doogey said:


> I will be getting that free pack as well...what do you guys do for seed storage...how long do they stay good? I thought I read that they were supposed to be kept in a fridge..can anyone jog my memory ive done too much reading i think...heh


As long as you plan on using them in the next year or so just put them in a droor and leave em there. If you had some seeds you were gonna keep for years and years then putting them in the fridge should make them last longer.


----------



## mrrippey (Jan 22, 2009)

I am on the fence between a 250w mh/hps and 400w. The price difference is not much but I am more concerned about my space where they will grow (Homebox S) which is not really too big. Anyone here using a Homebox S or something close to its dimensions (2.6' x 2.6' x 3.9')? I was thinking about putting 6 plants in there (1 plant per square foot) and flower once they get about a foot tall (AK48 and G13 Power Skunk)

Thanks

Rippey


----------



## Pazzo (Jan 22, 2009)

mrrippey said:


> I am on the fence between a 250w mh/hps and 400w. The price difference is not much but I am more concerned about my space where they will grow (Homebox S) which is not really too big. Anyone here using a Homebox S or something close to its dimensions (2.6' x 2.6' x 3.9')? I was thinking about putting 6 plants in there (1 plant per square foot) and flower once they get about a foot tall (AK48 and G13 Power Skunk)
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rippey


Well by my math you would get 60w per square foot with the 400w and only about 37w per square foot with the 250 so the 400 watter would probably be better for that size box. If you flowered them at 1 foot tall they would end up growing into your reflector (including the pot you use). You might want to try either flowering sooner or Scrogging them bitches.


----------



## mrrippey (Jan 23, 2009)

Pazzo said:


> If you flowered them at 1 foot tall they would end up growing into your reflector (including the pot you use). You might want to try either flowering sooner or Scrogging them bitches.


I am thinking that is what I may do, put the screen up about 2.5 - 3' up and hopefully they will not burn. I wonder if I flower at 8in will I still get a nice yield from the girls. Maybe I will experiment and start flower on 1/2 of them at 8" and the others at 12' and see the yields. 

rippey


----------



## L3thal420 (Jan 24, 2009)

does any1 use a moisture meter? Im trying to find a reliable cheap one to buy also would I be able to cool my aircooled reflector with intake air from the growroom? I heard the moisture could blow your lightbulb is this true?


----------



## L3thal420 (Jan 25, 2009)

another question I had is Im gonna grow with a 250w in my room closet about 4.3ft long and about 6.4ft wide 6.5ft height Im not using the whole space just around 4.3x2.2 do you guys think I will need a air cooled reflector to keep the heat low enough so I dont have to open the door? I wont be exhausting the hot air out the room but circulating it in the closet would this work? Dont know how bad the heat issue will be and if I buy a regular reflector and the heats too much I wont have enough money to get the air cooled one after so I dont know whether to play it safe and get the air cooled reflector or hope that a reg. reflector will be fine which would be great cuz I could use the extra money for all the other crap I need to grow only have about $330 to spend on everything from the ferts. to the growlight


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 25, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/152257-dp-brainstorm-ma-new-grow-13.html 250 High Pressure Sodium scrog grow


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 25, 2009)

L3thal420 said:


> another question I had is Im gonna grow with a 250w in my room closet about 4.3ft long and about 6.4ft wide 6.5ft height Im not using the whole space just around 4.3x2.2 do you guys think I will need a air cooled reflector to keep the heat low enough so I dont have to open the door? I wont be exhausting the hot air out the room but circulating it in the closet would this work? Dont know how bad the heat issue will be and if I buy a regular reflector and the heats too much I wont have enough money to get the air cooled one after so I dont know whether to play it safe and get the air cooled reflector or hope that a reg. reflector will be fine which would be great cuz I could use the extra money for all the other crap I need to grow only have about $330 to spend on everything from the ferts. to the growlight


dude go with the air cooled reflector my last grow was in a 3 1/2' x 4' x 10' closet and i have 250w floralux .there well be some heat issues i had bud rot fungus and fungus nats my last grow due to not good ventilation.. so i would pay the extra money for a vented reflector and youll be all right with a fan blowing on the light and something cirrculationg the air out


----------



## L3thal420 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> dude go with the air cooled reflector my last grow was in a 3 1/2' x 4' x 10' closet and i have 250w floralux .there well be some heat issues i had bud rot fungus and fungus nats my last grow due to not good ventilation.. so i would pay the extra money for a vented reflector and youll be all right with a fan blowing on the light and something cirrculationg the air out


Thanks for the info, what do you mean by circulate the air out? I was gonna try and circulate the air from the reflector around the closet and the space under the door would intake new air then cool the closet with fans would this work? cuz I dont want to leave the door open because I'll probably mess up my plants during flowering season having to open the door to vent out the heat after the lights off


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 25, 2009)

L3thal420 said:


> Thanks for the info, what do you mean by circulate the air out? I was gonna try and circulate the air from the reflector around the closet and the space under the door would intake new air then cool the closet with fans would this work? cuz I dont want to leave the door open because I'll probably mess up my plants during flowering season having to open the door to vent out the heat after the lights off


as long as you have 2 small fans in there lights off wont be an issue...

lights on while venting like that could work but this is exactly what i did my last grow and i even opened my door during lights on and still had heat problems.. so venting is gonna be your main issue try and find a good way to vent that heat out of your closet or keep it very cool in there. im in your shoes right now.. im stuck on finding a good ventilation idea for my area..some pix of your grow room could help also!! inside and out


----------



## Bon Doogey (Jan 25, 2009)

Some pictures of the under construction on my setup.













Ventilation is yet to be installed as well as a few small parts. Check out my grow journal for more info....


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

Bon Doogey said:


> Some pictures of the under construction on my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks promising man! lookin forward to see this workin. best of luck!  P.S. Make sure u have very good ventilation, coz this bulbs get H O T !


----------



## Bon Doogey (Jan 26, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> looks promising man! lookin forward to see this workin. best of luck!  P.S. Make sure u have very good ventilation, coz this bulbs get H O T !


Yeah its a small area so I am hoping if I ventilate it in the right places I will be good...

2 80CFM inline fans to start more can be added....going to start with one in one out, air will be coming from a cool area...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 26, 2009)

i use bathroom fans in alot bigger area and im good. u can't tell nuffin till u test it lol best of luck again !!


----------



## L3thal420 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> as long as you have 2 small fans in there lights off wont be an issue...
> 
> lights on while venting like that could work but this is exactly what i did my last grow and i even opened my door during lights on and still had heat problems.. so venting is gonna be your main issue try and find a good way to vent that heat out of your closet or keep it very cool in there. im in your shoes right now.. im stuck on finding a good ventilation idea for my area..some pix of your grow room could help also!! inside and out


this is where im planning on growing on the left side 







a better look at the area I want to grow in http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv342/l3thal420/P1010069.jpg

this is the opposite side http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv342/l3thal420/P1010072.jpg

this is about 5.4ft high up all across the closet http://i698.photobucket.com/albums/vv342/l3thal420/P1010078.jpg


I was hoping I could just exhaust the hot air from a aircooled reflector with ducting around to the opposite side of the closet high up and with about 2 or 3 10in fans around the room circulating air around the closet to keep it cool and cool down the hot air from the reflector without having to open the door would this be possible?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 26, 2009)

yea i dunno man would you be able to have your door open while the lights are on???


----------



## L3thal420 (Jan 26, 2009)

Ya if I have to but if Im not there when their flowering in time to shut the door before the lights go off I'll be screwed


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 26, 2009)

well just make sure your temps are good and the air is cirrculating youll be all right its worth a shot .. or just build a grow tent


----------



## L3thal420 (Jan 26, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> well just make sure your temps are good and the air is cirrculating youll be all right its worth a shot .. or just build a grow tent



Ya im jus hopin I dont have to  thanks for all your help though I appreciate it but another question I had is can I intake air from the growroom for the reflector? I just wanna make sure its alright I heard something how moisture can blow ur bulb


----------



## themink86 (Jan 26, 2009)

how close can i keep my MH to my little babies. talking 3 nodes only


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 26, 2009)

Stalemate said:


> I agree t is a small place and I feel ever one big plant would fill it up quickly even with LST.
> 
> Tried to search the forum but no result.
> 
> What what du you mean by LST?


here this may help you

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/6834-how-lst-low-stress-training.html


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 26, 2009)

themink86 said:


> how close can i keep my MH to my little babies. talking 3 nodes only


 i would say as close as possible without heat within 2-3 inches of the tops 10+ inches... i vegg with CFL's so i cant give you and exact answer but im sure someone on this thread could


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 27, 2009)

You girlys to scared to post some pix??


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 28, 2009)

hehehehe! not me...i just dun have any new photos lol  >>


----------



## Interdope (Jan 28, 2009)

Hey, Ive just started my 250w grow, got some pics. one of the leaves is curling right under, what do you think?

First pic is day one of sprouting, 3rd and 4th pic are day 3.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 28, 2009)

dude, wats the distance between the bulb and the sprout? i sugest to use fluros for the first 10 days atleast coz this lil fella is very young and sensitive !


----------



## Interdope (Jan 28, 2009)

Its 25" away from the light and its not a fella!!!


----------



## Stalemate (Jan 28, 2009)

What kind of bulbs do you use?

What bulb in, your own experience, is the best 250 watter for bloom?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 29, 2009)

Interdope said:


> Its 25&quot; away from the light and its not a fella!!!


jesus, sorry bout dat!!  lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 29, 2009)

Stalemate said:


> What bulb in, your own experience, is the best 250 watter for bloom?


ofcourse not. the more the better lol


----------



## Bon Doogey (Jan 29, 2009)

Stalemate said:


> What kind of bulbs do you use?
> 
> What bulb in, your own experience, is the best 250 watter for bloom?


From what I have been looking at for the past few days, as I have already purchased my light and bulbs so I am curious to make sure I made the right decision, the MH is hands down the Veg bulb...scientifically


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jan 30, 2009)

i even think to put the 400 watter fo the whole flowering period.


----------



## L3thal420 (Jan 31, 2009)

Im going to be using a aircooled reflector do I need the intake air to be from outside the room Im growing in? I heard the moisture could blow your bulb? is this true?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 31, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> i even think to put the 400 watter fo the whole flowering period.


yea ive been thinking doing a 250 hps and a 250 MH i have both of them i might do it next grow..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 31, 2009)

Bon Doogey said:


> From what I have been looking at for the past few days, as I have already purchased my light and bulbs so I am curious to make sure I made the right decision, the MH is hands down the Veg bulb...scientifically


are you asking or what? but ..
MH is for VEGG
HPS is for Flowering
but theres all types of different bulbs like MH bulbs at 2700k that would work good for flowering too

but ive seen some good grows from a regular Kelvin Metal Halide bulb from VEGG TO Harvest..

you can read up a little more on flowering with MH just search on RIU.. hope this helps i dont even know if your asking anything but fck it haha im stoned...


----------



## GrowDat (Jan 31, 2009)

Yo!!!! Tall one was a male chopped , pic about a week old


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 31, 2009)

GrowDat said:


> Yo!!!! Tall one was a male chopped , pic about a week old


is the other a female?? or still waiting?


----------



## themink86 (Feb 3, 2009)

how big will my plants get if start to flower at 5 weeks veg? there 3 weeks into the vegatative stage and are about 5 inches tall and 9 inches wide


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 4, 2009)

themink86 said:


> how big will my plants get if start to flower at 5 weeks veg? there 3 weeks into the vegatative stage and are about 5 inches tall and 9 inches wide


\

got any pix???
5 weeks is usually a decent vegg time but also depends on your growth..
what are you vegging under?


----------



## themink86 (Feb 5, 2009)

a 250 watt MH and some high output CFL's on every now and then... i am starting a 20/4 light cycle tonight. my room is at extremely low humidity and i think that may be a reason why my plants are suffering.. pics soon for both questions. . how big will they be? (they are 3 weeks old today) and why are the leaves curling and turning yellow?(humidity is at about 13% average)


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 5, 2009)

themink86 said:


> a 250 watt MH and some high output CFL's on every now and then... i am starting a 20/4 light cycle tonight. my room is at extremely low humidity and i think that may be a reason why my plants are suffering.. pics soon for both questions. . how big will they be? (they are 3 weeks old today) and why are the leaves curling and turning yellow?(humidity is at about 13% average)


nah man i grow with low humidity all year long it shouldnt be your problem..
what are you feeding them and how much and schedule?

those girls if you keep them healthy they will be pretty big in 2 weeks i would start thinking about flowering then but it depends are you using the same light to flower??? if your using a 250w to flower your gonna wanna keep your plant short flower them at 3-6 veg weeks..let me know but your plants look really good and healthy.. your yellowness is probably your pH or nutes answer those questions above and ill be able to help you more..


----------



## themink86 (Feb 5, 2009)

leaves are curling a lot more on my smaller on..i also pruned each plant in 1 or 2 places ..i nuted them with some 30-10-10 miracle grow at half strength one time so far...and everytime besides that i have watered...i am nuting them with the foxfarm schedule starting tomorrow.


----------



## themink86 (Feb 5, 2009)

i will be flowering with a hps 250 watt and about 230 watts of flourescents


----------



## chitownsmoking (Feb 5, 2009)

you should be able to veg them for 8 weeks under a 250 mh your plant looks indica as hell and m/h keeps them squat. veg long!!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 5, 2009)

themink86 said:


> i will be flowering with a hps 250 watt and about 230 watts of flourescents



well you should veg probably 2 more weeks. then start thinking about flowering but that plant will stretch in flowering and those bud sites further from the light will not be as dense or quality as your buds closer to the light. 250w light penetration is not very high anything pass 12 inches is not worth a budsite IMO... 

if you want to maximize you yield and let your plants grow longer i would look into some techniques such L.S.T OR SCROG right now would be great to start ethier of these techniques... 
heres a LST link https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=110
heres SCROG link https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=71

check em out maybe you will want to try one.with these methods you can veg longer and increase you total yield in the end

hope this helps ... Wretch


----------



## themink86 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> well you should veg probably 2 more weeks. then start thinking about flowering but that plant will stretch in flowering and those bud sites further from the light will not be as dense or quality as your buds closer to the light. 250w light penetration is not very high anything pass 12 inches is not worth a budsite IMO...
> 
> if you want to maximize you yield and let your plants grow longer i would look into some techniques such L.S.T OR SCROG right now would be great to start ethier of these techniques...
> heres a LST link https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=110
> ...


can't veg for to long as i need to be harvested by may when i move to california for the summer!!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 6, 2009)

Need some help here guys. I just got this 250 W and hung it over my grow. It's about 14" above the tops. The buds are whispy and I dont have/want to hassle a cool tube. I have a 6" fan blowing between the tops and the fan while the lights are on, How low can I hang this without burning the tops. I put my hand under it and I feel a little warmth, but nothing bad. Please help...thanks Hairy


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 6, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Need some help here guys. I just got this 250 W and hung it over my grow. It's about 14" above the tops. The buds are whispy and I dont have/want to hassle a cool tube. I have a 6" fan blowing between the tops and the fan while the lights are on, How low can I hang this without burning the tops. I put my hand under it and I feel a little warmth, but nothing bad. Please help...thanks Hairy



get that light down to the range of 5" - 12" as low as you can just run a fan blowing on your light and another blowing on the plants canopy you should be fine.. 
just put your hand right above the tops of your plant to see how hot it is you should tell/feel when its to hot or not... 
i run my 250w HPS about 5"-10" anything over 12" from the light is not worth budding in my eyes they will be airy and not as quality as the closer buds... but whatever works for your light i have a glass cover on mine so i assume that helps with my heat some what... but thats a good looking setup you got going there hope all goes well!!!!


hope this helps ya ...Wretch


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 6, 2009)

themink86 said:


> can't veg for to long as i need to be harvested by may when i move to california for the summer!!



well i would start thinking about flowering in a couple weeks 
depending on your genetics it could take awhile to flower


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 6, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> get that light down to the range of 5" - 12" as low as you can just run a fan blowing on your light and another blowing on the plants canopy you should be fine..
> just put your hand right above the tops of your plant to see how hot it is you should tell/feel when its to hot or not...
> i run my 250w HPS about 5"-10" anything over 12" from the light is not worth budding in my eyes they will be airy and not as quality as the closer buds... but whatever works for your light i have a glass cover on mine so i assume that helps with my heat some what... but thats a good looking setup you got going there hope all goes well!!!!
> 
> ...


You helped a bunch. I also has a 12" oscillating fan blowing across the tops so I'll try and move it a lot closer. Doesn't that glass cover really cut down on your light intensity?..thanks for the help.
Have one on me....


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 6, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> You helped a bunch. I also has a 12" oscillating fan blowing across the tops so I'll try and move it a lot closer. Doesn't that glass cover really cut down on your light intensity?..thanks for the help.
> Have one on me....



you know what i never thought about that wow!! ill look into that.. thanks lol


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 6, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> you know what i never thought about that wow!! ill look into that.. thanks lol


Yeah, that's what I've read on several boards on here.

I moved the light down to 10" from the tops and I have a 6" fan blowing between the tops & the hps and a 12" oscillating fan stroking the plant tops. I dont feel any heat on my hand to amount to so....fingers xx'd, they will be okay. Maybe I can move it even closer. It's a hang-up I have. I'm just paranoid I'll broil them.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 6, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Yeah, that's what I've read on several boards on here.
> 
> I moved the light down to 10" from the tops and I have a 6" fan blowing between the tops & the hps and a 12" oscillating fan stroking the plant tops. I dont feel any heat on my hand to amount to so....fingers xx'd, they will be okay. Maybe I can move it even closer. It's a hang-up I have. I'm just paranoid I'll broil them.


if your not feeling any heat l would put them closer ..
me and several other's run under 10" all through flowering and i even get some buds taller than others less than 6" from the bulb that dont burn.. so as long as your moving that heat in the air you should be fine

check out this other 250w thread has alot more people talking so you can see other peoples setups http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=22192&highlight=250w+users browse through it youll get some ideas at shit


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 7, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> if your not feeling any heat l would put them closer ..
> me and several other's run under 10" all through flowering and i even get some buds taller than others less than 6" from the bulb that dont burn.. so as long as your moving that heat in the air you should be fine
> 
> check out this other 250w thread has alot more people talking so you can see other peoples setups http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=22192&highlight=250w+users browse through it youll get some ideas at shit


I noticed a growth spurt this morning when I topped the res. I'm going to read that other thread you posted right now. Thanks, your a great help...+rep.


----------



## yamin (Feb 7, 2009)

taking my plants 4m veg under cfl's to flower under a 250w HPS....
do i need to b careful abt anything???
should i keep the light 10" above the plants??? i gt a 10" fan above the plants as well


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 7, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> if your not feeling any heat l would put them closer ..
> me and several other's run under 10" all through flowering and i even get some buds taller than others less than 6" from the bulb that dont burn.. so as long as your moving that heat in the air you should be fine
> 
> check out this other 250w thread has alot more people talking so you can see other peoples setups http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=22192&highlight=250w+users browse through it youll get some ideas at shit


I just finished reading all 46 pages of posts on the 250 W grows at icmag. I'm a bit crosseyed at the moment, but it's worth it. Lots of great info, helpful hints and grow pix.
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 7, 2009)

yamin said:


> taking my plants 4m veg under cfl's to flower under a 250w HPS....
> do i need to b careful abt anything???
> should i keep the light 10" above the plants??? i gt a 10" fan above the plants as well



you should be fine!
i veg under CFL's then switch over to my 250w HPS for flowering.. try to stay between 6"-12" from the tops further you get the light intensity decreases.. so if you want nice thick nugs i would try and get it as close as possible without burning try 8" thats where i start place your hand above the tops of your plants to see how hot it is you should be able to tell if its too hot or not as long as you got a fan running on the light and another on the canopy youll be fine


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 7, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I just finished reading all 46 pages of posts on the 250 W grows at icmag. I'm a bit crosseyed at the moment, but it's worth it. Lots of great info, helpful hints and grow pix.
> Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



yea this thread is an old one and its still going lots of good info hope it helped 
wish we had that many 250w users posting on here lol

later ...Wretch


----------



## erickw1822 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have 6 Plants that are about 9-12 inches tall.. they are pretty healthy looking, and i am using a 250 hps light and 2 florescent grow lights..the light is about 20 inches from the plants.. The nutes are at about 560 or so.. ph is 6.. using rockwool and clay pellets w/ ebb n flow... when is the best time to change the lighting over to 12-12... is there a certain time frame... they are about 4 weeks old... When it is time to flower, what should I adjust the nutes to. This is my first multiple plant grow.. and im just a lil lost.. out first plant we just let it grow and grow.. and one day decided to flower.. but i dont have room enough to let them grow like that.. Thanks alot...

Grow Good, Smoke Good
Peace


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 7, 2009)

erickw1822 said:


> I have 6 Plants that are about 9-12 inches tall.. they are pretty healthy looking, and i am using a 250 hps light and 2 florescent grow lights..the light is about 20 inches from the plants.. The nutes are at about 560 or so.. ph is 6.. using rockwool and clay pellets w/ ebb n flow... when is the best time to change the lighting over to 12-12... is there a certain time frame... they are about 4 weeks old... When it is time to flower, what should I adjust the nutes to. This is my first multiple plant grow.. and im just a lil lost.. out first plant we just let it grow and grow.. and one day decided to flower.. but i dont have room enough to let them grow like that.. Thanks alot...
> 
> Grow Good, Smoke Good
> Peace


hows it going man.. are you running the hps right now for veg? depending on your air circulation your gonna want that light below 12" when flowering if you have it above that your buds will be airy and not as quality as if they were closer to the light..your gonna wanna keep your plants short with a 250w HPS you have any pix? 
and about your Hydro question im a bit lost there so i would post thread in the hydro section theyll help you out..
also check out the growFAQ https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=62


----------



## erickw1822 (Feb 7, 2009)

Yes Im using HPS for veg as well as the 2 Florescent lights.. My main question is How tall should the plants be before I flower??


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 7, 2009)

erickw1822 said:


> Yes Im using HPS for veg as well as the 2 Florescent lights.. My main question is How tall should the plants be before I flower??


well i would flower them between 10" and 16".. you dont want them too big they will grow alot more in flowering..


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 8, 2009)

I topped,femmed & flowered these at 4"-5". They are only 14-16" now but all buds. It's a micro grow. Okay, I moved the light down to 9" in the pix. This little AG grow will finish next weekend and I'll hook up my new SH Bubbleponic 6 pod system and replace the present 250 hps bulb with the 250 mh bulb over it along with some cfl's for side lighting.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 8, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I topped,femmed & flowered these at 4"-5". It's a micro grow. Okay, I moved the light down to 9" in the pix. This little AG grow will finish next weekend and I'll hook up my new SH Bubbleponic 6 pod system and replace the present 250 hps bulb with the 250 mh bulb over it along with some cfl's for side lighting.


looks and sounds good.. why are you switching to a MH bulb? how many weeks flowering are you at?


----------



## yamin (Feb 8, 2009)

i just hooked up the HPS.... i also gt 8 23-w 2700 k cfl's 4 side lighting,,,, ill post pics 2morow...
thanks


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 8, 2009)

yamin said:


> i just hooked up the HPS.... i also gt 8 23-w 2700 k cfl's 4 side lighting,,,, ill post pics 2morow...
> thanks



yea man post up some pix!!!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 8, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> looks and sounds good.. why are you switching to a MH bulb? how many weeks flowering are you at?


For vegging on my next grow in my new bubbleponics unit


To make your point. Here are some airy White Widow buds from me hanging the light to high.


----------



## hatchbacknation (Feb 8, 2009)

Home depot offers a 25$ bathroom exhaust fan that i use for a makeshift cool tube and i have no problems with heat at all and I'm in about the same area for grow as you. the computer fans are good but not as powerful and more helpful as foliage stimulators imo but looks like a good box


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 8, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> For vegging on my next grow in my new bubbleponics unit
> 
> 
> To make your point. Here are some airy White Widow buds from me hanging the light to high.



whats your next grow gonna be?


----------



## redmachine (Feb 11, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> whats your next grow gonna be?


My current grow (1 week old) is a Alaskan Ice, a Durban Poison, a White Widow and a Afghan Kush

All under a 250W HPS


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 11, 2009)

redmachine said:


> My current grow (1 week old) is a Alaskan Ice, a Durban Poison, a White Widow and a Afghan Kush
> 
> All under a 250W HPS



got any pix??


----------



## yamin (Feb 11, 2009)

my 250w HPS setup....


----------



## redmachine (Feb 11, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> got any pix??


Nop, maybe in a couple of days, and I'll show my 250W light modification, it's a cool tube without the tube it's a cheap almost free modification but it works


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 11, 2009)

yamin said:


> my 250w HPS setup....


right on looking good man..

whats the strain again? keep us updated


----------



## Bon Doogey (Feb 12, 2009)

redmachine said:


> Nop, maybe in a couple of days, and I'll show my 250W light modification, it's a cool tube without the tube it's a cheap almost free modification but it works


I would like to see this cooltube mod!


----------



## yamin (Feb 12, 2009)

no idea... i can tell that they r all different...
3 r indica strong and 2 sativa strong....
frnds gt them back 4 the states... im guessing the r bagseed


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 12, 2009)

My light is down to just 6" over the tops and It's not burning them. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 12, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> My light is down to just 6" over the tops and It's not burning them. Thanks for the tip!



hell yeah perfect man!! i run mine about 6" - 8" without any burns!!
you should be fine!!

last grow i had some problems with Budrot and Fungus nats due to bad ventilation so just make sure you get that hot air out and dont over water!!


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 12, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hell yeah perfect man!! i run mine about 6" - 8" without any burns!!
> you should be fine!!
> 
> last grow i had some problems with Budrot and Fungus nats due to bad ventilation so just make sure you get that hot air out and dont over water!!


I think I'm good now, thanks to the advice. I'm hydro so no problems with overwatering. I have 2 fans blowing. One oscillating across the plant tops and a stationary 6" fan blowing between the light and the plant tops.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 12, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I think I'm good now, thanks to the advice. I'm hydro so no problems with overwatering. I have 2 fans blowing. One oscillating across the plant tops and a stationary 6" fan blowing between the light and the plant tops.


well sounds good man

keep us posted


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 12, 2009)

yamin said:


> no idea... i can tell that they r all different...
> 3 r indica strong and 2 sativa strong....
> frnds gt them back 4 the states... im guessing the r bagseed


well with bagseed you dont know what your really growing but im sure it will all be some great smoke!!

can you purchase buds where your at?


----------



## yamin (Feb 12, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> well with bagseed you dont know what your really growing but im sure it will all be some great smoke!!
> 
> can you purchase buds where your at?


no chance... 
i get some outdoor grown weed... no buds... harsh... an horrible taste..... most of the time i gt this.... sometimes ull end up gtin smthin really good but i dont think it can b compared to what u gt
asked my frnds... 1 is definitely og kush... another is northern lights.... but im still unsure which is which... an abt the males


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 13, 2009)

yamin said:


> no chance...
> i get some outdoor grown weed... no buds... harsh... an horrible taste..... most of the time i gt this.... sometimes ull end up gtin smthin really good but i dont think it can b compared to what u gt
> asked my frnds... 1 is definitely og kush... another is northern lights.... but im still unsure which is which... an abt the males


hey man im probably smoking around the same stuff you are we call it Regg out here.sometimes its fucking great sometimes its shitty tasting and brown but i love it. i cant afford buying Dank/Chronic so i just grow my own high quality.. and i think only having that shitty bud your whole smoking life when you grow your own chronic you have a appreciation that you and a few can only understand..but i have a few good freinds that purchase the good stuff so ive had my share of wonderful smokes..

but if your growing them genetics youll be blown away That OG kush is some kill ... keep us posted man ill be watching


----------



## bikeskill (Feb 13, 2009)

I only smoke that dank. just had train wreck and now on to northern lights. but seeing and smokeing great bud all the time is good because you can see the difference and how it should be, when my plants grow i have high expectations which is not so good. havent smoked a regs blunt in over a year............


----------



## yamin (Feb 13, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hey man im probably smoking around the same stuff you are we call it Regg out here.sometimes its fucking great sometimes its shitty tasting and brown but i love it. i cant afford buying Dank/Chronic so i just grow my own high quality.. and i think only having that shitty bud your whole smoking life when you grow your own chronic you have a appreciation that you and a few can only understand..but i have a few good freinds that purchase the good stuff so ive had my share of wonderful smokes..
> 
> but if your growing them genetics youll be blown away That OG kush is some kill ... keep us posted man ill be watching


yep cant wait 2 actually smoke smoke some cronic... ive never seen crystals on the buds.... cant wait....
v might not gt good weed but v do gt the best charas/hash u can ever smoke.... 
i smoke only charas now... but i did start 4m weed.... and on dry dry days ill still go back to it.... 
ill start flowering soon.... ill post pics when i start


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 13, 2009)

yamin said:


> yep cant wait 2 actually smoke smoke some cronic... ive never seen crystals on the buds.... cant wait....
> v might not gt good weed but v do gt the best charas/hash u can ever smoke....
> i smoke only charas now... but i did start 4m weed.... and on dry dry days ill still go back to it....
> ill start flowering soon.... ill post pics when i start



yea man youll have so much appreciation for that plant once you start seeing that dank form....

the only hash i see is what i make but thats good enough for me...
hope all goes well with your grow season!!! keep us posted we will help!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 13, 2009)

bikeskill said:


> I only smoke that dank. just had train wreck and now on to northern lights. but seeing and smokeing great bud all the time is good because you can see the difference and how it should be, when my plants grow i have high expectations which is not so good. havent smoked a regs blunt in over a year............


already spoiled to that dank eh??
i dont smoke dank everyday but i can still point out the characteristics in each bud no problem.. just still exploring all the different taste in buds which im sure most of us are..  

dont hate on that REG esse tres


----------



## Legacy187 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> welcome man you got any pix???



Nah nothing worth posting yet. my plants are still seedlings now. and my last grow fucked up. I will post something when I get some good growth going.


----------



## yamin (Feb 14, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea man youll have so much appreciation for that plant once you start seeing that dank form....
> 
> the only hash i see is what i make but thats good enough for me...
> hope all goes well with your grow season!!! keep us posted we will help!!


cant wait 2 see those buds...
ill keep updating


----------



## bikeskill (Feb 15, 2009)

never got hash b4 see it a couple of time, and made keif press hash, honey oil, acetone hash, honey oil is by far the BEST. what are charas?????????????


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 15, 2009)

My SH Bubbleponics unit waiting in the wings. Another week and I'm done with my present grow and I am switching to this 6 pack. 
How low can I put a 250 mh on seedlings if I use a fan across the tops? Same 5-6" or do I start it at 12" or higher until they get used to it???


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 15, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> My SH Bubbleponics unit waiting in the wings. Another week and I'm done with my present grow and I am switching to this 6 pack.
> How low can I put a 250 mh on seedlings if I use a fan across the tops? Same 5-6" or do I start it at 12" or higher until they get used to it???



im not sure man never used my MH to veg but i would start as low as 10" check out that icmag.com forum i see alot of people vegging under 250w metal halides maybe that will help you.. i wish i could say hey look a few pages back haha


----------



## yamin (Feb 15, 2009)

bikeskill said:


> never got hash b4 see it a couple of time, and made keif press hash, honey oil, acetone hash, honey oil is by far the BEST. what are charas?????????????


charas...
its rubbed off alive plants.... its thc oil that just develops on the leaves instead of buds....
in the himalays due to the altitude and temp the plants release this oil to protect itself....this oil is charas...
the main difference b/w hash an charas is that the plants in the case of charas is alive.... v gently rub the leaves by hand and get a very sticky black resin... this is then packed into plastic and left in the sun 4 a few days....
smoked just like hash but the taste is so sewwt it makes our mouth water with each drag.... its also very smooth so u will never end up coughing.... 
the proper way of smoking charas is in a chilum....

cheers


----------



## davemoney (Feb 16, 2009)

i got some pics! will post later....250 rocks


----------



## Legacy187 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> im not sure man never used my MH to veg but i would start as low as 10" check out that icmag.com forum i see alot of people vegging under 250w metal halides maybe that will help you.. i wish i could say hey look a few pages back haha



Depending on your grow room temps i would keep seedlings about 12 inches from the light. I use a 250 mh from seed to veg then a 250 hps bulb for flowering


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 17, 2009)

sakeser said:


> This is my first 250W club post.
> I have 2 AK47s under a 250W HPS.
> 
> Here are some pics of them after 6 weeks of flowering. ( I believe they are under developed for 6 weeks). The first two are from lady#1 and the other two are lady#2.


what happened to this grow?


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 17, 2009)

yamin said:


> charas...
> its rubbed off alive plants.... its thc oil that just develops on the leaves instead of buds....
> in the himalays due to the altitude and temp the plants release this oil to protect itself....this oil is charas...
> the main difference b/w hash an charas is that the plants in the case of charas is alive.... v gently rub the leaves by hand and get a very sticky black resin... this is then packed into plastic and left in the sun 4 a few days....
> ...


man that sounds like some tasty shit you'll have to send me some

never even heard of it


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 17, 2009)

Legacy187 said:


> Depending on your grow room temps i would keep seedlings about 12 inches from the light. I use a 250 mh from seed to veg then a 250 hps bulb for flowering


thanks for the info man!!! got any pix of your grow?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 17, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> im not sure man never used my MH to veg but i would start as low as 10" check out that icmag.com forum i see alot of people vegging under 250w metal halides maybe that will help you.. i wish i could say hey look a few pages back haha


Yeah i tried a few pages back..thanks, I'm pretty sure you're right.thx
So what do you use to veg??? cfl's?


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 17, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Yeah i tried a few pages back..thanks, I'm pretty sure you're right.thx
> So what do you use to veg??? cfl's?



yea im use CFL's to vegg but im think of just using my MH now that i find the both pull the same energy if there the same wattage!! for some reason i thought cfl's were less expensive no matter the wattage but people tell me its the same and im still not sure...


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 17, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea im use CFL's to vegg but im think of just using my MH now that i find the both pull the same energy if there the same wattage!! for some reason i thought cfl's were less expensive no matter the wattage but people tell me its the same and im still not sure...


Watts is watts. I used 6 cfl's in addition to the 250 w. I'm running around 500+ total I think. The HID's take more watts heating up.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 17, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Watts is watts. I used 6 cfl's in addition to the 250 w. I'm running around 500+ total I think. The HID's take more watts heating up.



well that's what everyone else says too..
i guess it doesn't work in my head .. 
but ive used the same wattage of CFL's my last grow and they did me nothing but good so ill just stick with em


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 17, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> well that's what everyone else says too..
> i guess it doesn't work in my head ..
> but ive used the same wattage of CFL's my last grow and they did me nothing but good so ill just stick with em


Yeah, it's like whatever works for you is good. I used cfl's to veg the grow I'm just finishing now. I just got a combo so the ballast, hood, etc works for both bulbs. I can just change the light bulb and I go from mh to hps or visa versa.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 28, 2009)

no new updates???? pix anyone?


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Feb 28, 2009)

Got this off my little AeroGarden grow flowered with a 250 w hps and a bunch of cfl's on the sides.. Total looks to be about 3.5 oz dry.


----------



## yamin (Mar 1, 2009)

how many plants should i flower under a single 250w hps???
i have 2 mum's that im thinking abt flowering and maybe a few clones....
also how big (height) should i let the clones gt b4 flowering them....

what is the min amount of light that i can give my clones so they survive 2 months of flowering outside the grow closet??

im already flowering 3 mum's on the roof (7 days into flowering).... 
but i want a super killer harvest 4m atleast some of the plants


----------



## markj (Mar 1, 2009)

yamin said:


> how many plants should i flower under a single 250w hps???
> i have 2 mum's that im thinking abt flowering and maybe a few clones....
> also how big (height) should i let the clones gt b4 flowering them....
> 
> ...


right now i've got 4 plants flowering under a 250W hps in a cool tube, and it's going great. i guess i could maybe fit one more under there but no more than that.

If you're planning vegging your clones for 2 months, you should also think if you got the space to grow plants that big. I mean that a plant in veg for a couple of months, it is big enough...and then it's gonna at least double at size during flowering. As for the light i would use an MH bulb. If you're thinking cfls, you're going to need a lot of them, especially if you're vegging more than one plant.

As for the clones, it's absolutely your decision to make, about when to flower them. Clones also inherit the age of the plant they were taken off, thus you can flower then as soon as they root. But of course it's better to veg them for some time...


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 2, 2009)

250 watt mh/hps user here.Jus t got done with a Fem. Snow White grow.
2 plants got me 6oz in a 2x2x4 space.
Here are the pics


----------



## davemoney (Mar 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> 250 watt mh/hps user here.Jus t got done with a Fem. Snow White grow.
> 2 plants got me 6oz in a 2x2x4 space.
> Here are the pics


wow that's is a excellent yield. what size pots did you use? and did you top etc.?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 3, 2009)

davemoney said:


> wow that's is a excellent yield. what size pots did you use? and did you top etc.?


Had them in 4 gallon pots,and only topped one to see the diffrence.The picture is of the one i topped.You can't really tell but the top of the plant is really 4 huge colas.Just the 4 huge colas gave me 2oz.Holland secret nutes and DWC with a nute temp of 65 degrees.I really think that the cool nute solution was one of the biggest reasons for the amount i got.My roots where ghost white and transparent.None where brown or nasty looking.Getting ready to fire uo 4 Fem. White Berry from attitude.


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Had them in 4 gallon pots,and only topped one to see the diffrence.The picture is of the one i topped.You can't really tell but the top of the plant is really 4 huge colas.Just the 4 huge colas gave me 2oz.Holland secret nutes and DWC with a nute temp of 65 degrees.I really think that the cool nute solution was one of the biggest reasons for the amount i got.My roots where ghost white and transparent.None where brown or nasty looking.Getting ready to fire uo 4 Fem. White Berry from attitude.


fuck yea man that is a great yield!!!
im thinking about trying some White Berry too.. White Berry or Crimea Blue 1 or the both im not sure... keep us updated man


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 3, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> fuck yea man that is a great yield!!!
> im thinking about trying some White Berry too.. White Berry or Crimea Blue 1 or the both im not sure... keep us updated man


No doubt my friend


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Mar 3, 2009)

Can someone please tell my about how far away to keep my 250 w mh (fan blowing on it) from seedlings. They are in a SH Bubbleponics unit and are just 5 days old. I know about the hand heat test but because these are so young is it okay to use it. I dont want it to far away but I sure dont want to burn them. I had my 250 w hps within 5"-6" at flowering.


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 3, 2009)

about a foot away from plants to start


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 3, 2009)

Thats about right!


----------



## davemoney (Mar 3, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> Can someone please tell my about how far away to keep my 250 w mh (fan blowing on it) from seedlings. They are in a SH Bubbleponics unit and are just 5 days old. I know about the hand heat test but because these are so young is it okay to use it. I dont want it to far away but I sure dont want to burn them. I had my 250 w hps within 5"-6" at flowering.


if you have yours in a cool tube you can get it real close man. i have mine like 3-4 inches away with no signs of damage


----------



## codywayne (Mar 3, 2009)

ok so im running a 250 mh right now during veg and having a huge prob with heat i need advice nice grow set up just heat is killing me ill post some pics soon im using the hydrofarm daystar 4 hood with a mh 250 lumatex ballasts. i know it has a cooling kit but idk what fans to use need it to be stealth. any ideas pa pa please


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Mar 4, 2009)

davemoney said:


> if you have yours in a cool tube you can get it real close man. i have mine like 3-4 inches away with no signs of damage


No cool tube as I mentioned. Wondering how close I can get it without one. Some said 12" and that's where I put it last night. No problems with heat this morning when they woke up.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Mar 4, 2009)

codywayne said:


> ok so im running a 250 mh right now during veg and having a huge prob with heat i need advice nice grow set up just heat is killing me ill post some pics soon im using the hydrofarm daystar 4 hood with a mh 250 lumatex ballasts. i know it has a cooling kit but idk what fans to use need it to be stealth. any ideas pa pa please


I think I got it figured out now. Try blowing a fan on the light. I use a 12" oscillating fan I blow between the tops & the lights and another 6" fan I point at the tank. My water really heats up without it.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 4, 2009)

I got a nano-chiller for my dwc buckets and it keeps them at 65-68 degrees.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 4, 2009)

Will We Let Ignorance And Laziness Bring Our Demise!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey guys here is a link for a site i found to get 4 gallon square buckets w/lids
http://www.agrisupply.com/product.as...cd2=1236203702


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 7, 2009)

HomeGrownHairy said:


> I think I got it figured out now. Try blowing a fan on the light. I use a 12" oscillating fan I blow between the tops & the lights and another 6" fan I point at the tank. My water really heats up without it.



is that how many fans your using?


----------



## markj (Mar 7, 2009)

some pics from my current closet grow. 4 plants under 250W hps cooltube.

You can see that some of the hair are already going red.... I can't remember this happening before, and I'm worried that I'm gonna be facing problems with root bound. I was afraid of that since I decided to go with those small pots, and now I'm not sure what's exactly happening..... any opinions?


----------



## davemoney (Mar 7, 2009)

"


markj said:


> some pics from my current closet grow. 4 plants under 250W hps cooltube.
> 
> You can see that some of the hair are already going red.... I can't remember this happening before, and I'm worried that I'm gonna be facing problems with root bound. I was afraid of that since I decided to go with those small pots, and now I'm not sure what's exactly happening..... any opinions?"
> 
> ...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2009)

I use a 250hps for flowering and budding 6 strawberry coughs with no problem in a 4x8x7 room with 2 fans plus two 150hps in a DWC System and man oh man


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Mar 7, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> is that how many fans your using?


Two. A 6" stationary fan and a 12" oscillating fan.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Mar 7, 2009)

If they are in pots, just go ahead and transplant them into bigger ones. Just pop them out and replant everything, soil & roots into a bigger pot and put new soil all around and on top of them. They shouldnt even notice.


----------



## davemoney (Mar 7, 2009)

heres some pics of my 250 hps grow

i'm growing 3 kush plants, one is short ass hell for some reason but has a real dense cola. my bag seed mother lst'd, and 2 clones. i'm waiting on 6 kush clones to root so ill have my cabi filled with kush in 1.5 gall pots let me know what you think 


btw the dimension of my cabi are 2x3x5(DxLxH) hand built


----------



## davemoney (Mar 7, 2009)

i'm liking this 250 club,, plus rep!

only thing i can use without it getting toohot in my cab=)


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 7, 2009)

davemoney said:


> i'm liking this 250 club,, plus rep!
> 
> only thing i can use without it getting to hot in my cab=)


hell yeah man those are some great looking plants rep+..

250w's rule decent yield low heat!


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 7, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> is that how many fans your using?


Thanks for the rep+ Wretched420


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 8, 2009)

yo dave money how long did u veg that short ass kush plant for?


----------



## davemoney (Mar 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo dave money how long did u veg that short ass kush plant for?



12/12 from seed. that taller kush plant i did 12/12 from seed as well and it's twice as tall as the little one. there different't pheno types i'm guessing.


----------



## davemoney (Mar 8, 2009)

chitownsmoking said:


> yo dave money how long did u veg that short ass kush plant for?



12/12 from seed. that taller kush plant i did 12/12 from seed as well and it's twice as tall as the little one. there different't pheno types i'm guessing.


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks for the rep+ Wretched420


thanks for the info and links


----------



## davemoney (Mar 8, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hell yeah man those are some great looking plants rep+..
> 
> 250w's rule decent yield low heat!


thanks bro

250's have worked fine for me so far!

so what's your current grow looking like?


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 8, 2009)

davemoney said:


> thanks bro
> 
> 250's have worked fine for me so far!
> 
> so what's your current grow looking like?



just started vegging... 2 weeks from seed.. just the beginning


----------



## Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2009)

just wondering what is the average a 250w hps would yield? I can't decide on a 250 or 400. i have little space to grow.so i am thinking a 250 will be best but i need at least 250 grams very 3month. i will be running ww, ppp- nirvana satori,hashberry-mandala
i don't expect to get good results my first attempt. i plan on growing in soil for now.taking clones a week after 3-4 weeks of veg. my space is 2x.3.5x5. 4to8 plants in 3gal pots using either LST or Scrog What you think once i get my grow dialed in. what can i expect for yield. so if someone could tell me what would be a average yield for 250w be? a 100g or 300g??? thanks


----------



## davemoney (Mar 9, 2009)

Whirlwind said:


> just wondering what is the average a 250w hps would yield? I can't decide on a 250 or 400. i have little space to grow.so i am thinking a 250 will be best but i need at least 250 grams very 3month. i will be running ww, ppp- nirvana satori,hashberry-mandala
> i don't expect to get good results my first attempt. i plan on growing in soil for now.taking clones a week after 3-4 weeks of veg. my space is 2x.3.5x5. 4to8 plants in 3gal pots using either LST or Scrog What you think once i get my grow dialed in. what can i expect for yield. so if someone could tell me what would be a average yield for 250w be? a 100g or 300g??? thanks


there's to many factors to just tell you what kind of yield you will get. but i can tell you what i got and you can kinda of compare... from two(unknown strain) plants in 1.5 gallon pots i got 3 ounces dry weight, i used fox farm oceanic soil, i used fox farm big bloom and tiger bloom, i topped one plant, and i vegged for a month, and used my hps for veg and flower. 

by the size of your box i would use the 250watt cuz the 400watt would burn it up in there! UNLESS! you have like an a/c unit running and good ventilation you'll be alright


----------



## SmokinTokinLokin (Mar 9, 2009)

Wats up pepz! I use 250 this is one of my girls! INDICA!!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 9, 2009)

Whirlwind said:


> just wondering what is the average a 250w hps would yield? I can't decide on a 250 or 400. i have little space to grow.so i am thinking a 250 will be best but i need at least 250 grams very 3month. i will be running ww, ppp- nirvana satori,hashberry-mandala
> i don't expect to get good results my first attempt. i plan on growing in soil for now.taking clones a week after 3-4 weeks of veg. my space is 2x.3.5x5. 4to8 plants in 3gal pots using either LST or Scrog What you think once i get my grow dialed in. what can i expect for yield. so if someone could tell me what would be a average yield for 250w be? a 100g or 300g??? thanks



your most likely gonna need to top and fimm and probably vegg longer than that to take a good amount of cuttings...
depending on the size of your plants and how many and your skills you can yield great amounts.. ive seen some people yield 5-8oz off a 250w in the right conditions..
im not sure on your space your dimensions got me confused? 2x3.5x5 is this what you mean? 400 will yield more but your gonna want something that fits your space due to heat...
4 nice sized plants under a 250w could get you 2oz-4oz easy...


this is all IMO..


----------



## Whirlwind (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah i kind of guest it would be difficult to say. just looking for a average yield for 250. my grow area is 2'Lx3.5'WX5'H. i might have to cut a hole in the side and run some duct work for a/c if decide on a 400w or they will probably catch fire. i just know 84 to112grams won't be enough. I was hoping for at least 100g more than that.


----------



## markj (Mar 9, 2009)

SmokinTokinLokin said:


> Wats up pepz! I use 250 this is one of my girls! INDICA!!!


Great looking plant. What strain is it? And how many weeks does it take to flower. I'm looking for some indica seeds to buy...


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 9, 2009)

SmokinTokinLokin said:


> Wats up pepz! I use 250 this is one of my girls! INDICA!!!


Sweet looking,Keep up the good work.We will america green soon.


----------



## SmokinTokinLokin (Mar 10, 2009)

markj said:


> Great looking plant. What strain is it? And how many weeks does it take to flower. I'm looking for some indica seeds to buy...



Its reserved kush... dats all i no about it bro so far in this pic it was at 7 weeks of flowering so you do the math!


----------



## SmokinTokinLokin (Mar 10, 2009)

thanx people for lettin me no wat ya think!


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> 250 watt mh/hps user here.Jus t got done with a Fem. Snow White grow.
> 2 plants got me 6oz in a 2x2x4 space.
> Here are the pics



some nice looking buds your got there!!
got anything going now?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 10, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> some nice looking buds your got there!!
> got anything going now?


Just germinated a fem. White Berry
Will post some pics soon.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 10, 2009)

Anybody use or are using a uvb light!!!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you think one of these would do the job.
Seems cheap enough to try.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230329631427


----------



## davemoney (Mar 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Do you think one of these would do the job.
> Seems cheap enough to try.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=230329631427


it looked good until i saw it was only 13watt. ur gunna need a few!


----------



## ganjaboii024 (Mar 10, 2009)

hey guys, im just finding this thread/club and im finding some useful tips already so i thought id just introduce myself here
i have 2 blueberry females under a 250 watt hps 34 day into 12/12 (they where vegged under a 96 watt fluro fixture for over 75 day)
take a look at my journal for some great recent pics and the whole story if your interested


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 10, 2009)

davemoney said:


> it looked good until i saw it was only 13watt. ur gunna need a few!


How many watts do you want or need?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey folks here are a few pics of my set-up.Had to switch to my Dr60,my Dr80 got a big hole in it some how.Will have to fix that.So i started a single Fem. White Berry.


----------



## davemoney (Mar 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> How many watts do you want or need?


well as many watts as i can fit if i am using floros, what would you want to be using these for?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 11, 2009)

davemoney said:


> well as many watts as i can fit if i am using floros, what would you want to be using these for?


I have read that if you use these during flowering you get denser more potent buds.Do not know if it is true,but there is a lot on the net about uvb kights and growing.Just checking to see if any one has used them or not.


----------



## davemoney (Mar 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I have read that if you use these during flowering you get denser more potent buds.Do not know if it is true,but there is a lot on the net about uvb kights and growing.Just checking to see if any one has used them or not.


hmmm interesting defiantly....this weed man explains the effects of uvb on thc very well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPcpt3Be28o:joint:


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 11, 2009)

graniteman420 said:


> Help I think i fried my baby. never changed water till yesterday so that means water has been the same . Been adding water to them every other day and one is good but other one is dying HELP


They look overwatered try to use less water


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 11, 2009)

Resinator420 said:


> i am trying to find any PROVEN ways of producing more tch or larger buds. I have heard alot of things that really DO NOT WORK. my babys are about three weeks into veg and 10 inches tall. is it ok to trim leaves that are blocking potential bud spots.



get a uvb bulb they bring thc levels up


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Mar 11, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> They look overwatered try to use less water


looks like nute burn but it could very well be due to pH fluctuations.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 11, 2009)

davemoney said:


> hmmm interesting defiantly....this weed man explains the effects of uvb on thc very well http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IPcpt3Be28o:joint:


See man,Very intriging indeed.That is why i wanted to know.Will have to do more research.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 11, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> get a uvb bulb they bring thc levels up


What wattage is desired for UVB.


----------



## DookeyNugs408 (Mar 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> What wattage is desired for UVB.


not 2 sure i got a snake light its a 18watt uvb thats 290-310nm if u know what that is..im a week into flowering and in another 2weeks ima get at least one more 18watt bulb


----------



## davemoney (Mar 11, 2009)

DookeyNugs408 said:


> not 2 sure i got a snake light its a 18watt uvb thats 290-310nm if u know what that is..im a week into flowering and in another 2weeks ima get at least one more 18watt bulb



do you notice a difference in thc visually?


----------



## usuf (Mar 15, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/172317-first-harvest-ww-mk-lots.html

250W results!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey 250 watters.
What type or style 250 wtt lights does everybody use!


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 17, 2009)

250 watt High Pressure Sodium and a Metal Halide conversion bulb for me. HPS for flowering and MH for veg.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> 250 watt High Pressure Sodium and a Metal Halide conversion bulb for me. HPS for flowering and MH for veg.


Digital ballast or regular.


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 17, 2009)

Regular magnetic ballast from HTGsupply... I have the bulb housed in this reflector: http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49541


----------



## davemoney (Mar 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey 250 watters.
> What type or style 250 wtt lights does everybody use!


hand built hps digital ballast, got it for cheap on ebay


----------



## steviebrutal (Mar 17, 2009)

First post on these boards, and I couldn't be happier about the fact that there is a 250w HPS thread here!!

I am currently on day 58 with 3 white widow plants under a 250w HPS that I have used from seed until now (had some supplemental 5600k CFL for very early seedling growth, so the HID could be further away from the plants). I picked up an enhanced spectrum Eye Hortilux bulb (with some more blue light for veg) and have been using it the whole way through.

Here are the plants at day 50.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Regular magnetic ballast from HTGsupply... I have the bulb housed in this reflector: http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49541


Just picked up a lumatek 250 wtt ballast and a sunlight supply air-cooled reflector.Around $210 with shipping.
Had a floralux hps/mh combo all in one.


----------



## usuf (Mar 17, 2009)

Here's a few teaser pics from my 250W Master Kush & White Widow harvest. For full details and more pics click the link.... Don't worry, its not a long-ass journal, just a post from the harvest!

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/172317-first-harvest-ww-mk-lots.html


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 18, 2009)

usuf said:


> Here's a few teaser pics from my 250W Master Kush & White Widow harvest. For full details and more pics click the link.... Don't worry, its not a long-ass journal, just a post from the harvest!
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/172317-first-harvest-ww-mk-lots.html


Nice grow man.I might be mistaken but your avatar is elric right
Loved the white wolf in school.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 18, 2009)

How about bulb choice.Any of you 250 watters have a preference.


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> How about bulb choice.Any of you 250 watters have a preference.



i would go with the high output bulbs.. im not sure if there selling you a scam but most the companies who sell them show stats on the bulb you cant find in a regular home depot bulb.. i run a HPS AgroMax on a 250w Floralux.. i also have a 250w MH Shop light needs a new bulb though...

hows your guys system's look? has anyone built there own box for those DIY ballast kits


----------



## ganjaboii024 (Mar 19, 2009)

i have a galaxy digital ballast and a standard 250 hps, personally i dont think those bulbs iv seen "enhacend spectrum" some for 150 bux or more to be worth that in what is produced in the end, the output isnt that much more and that initial lumen rating is only good for so many hours, standard bulbs seem to hold there initial lumen rating longer
i havent looked into it much, i could be wrong...if you think i am, prove me wrong if you have some facts cuz im intrrested


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 19, 2009)

ganjaboii024 said:


> i have a galaxy digital ballast and a standard 250 hps, personally i dont think those bulbs iv seen "enhacend spectrum" some for 150 bux or more to be worth that in what is produced in the end, the output isnt that much more and that initial lumen rating is only good for so many hours, standard bulbs seem to hold there initial lumen rating longer
> i havent looked into it much, i could be wrong...if you think i am, prove me wrong if you have some facts cuz im intrrested


im just going off of lumens.. when it comes to spectrum im not trippin most HPS bulbs are in the same spectrum and it not all that great. supposly CFL's are in a better Spectrum from what i read.. but im going for lumens 35,000 lumens seems alot better than 27,000. just my opinion.and for as keeping those intial lumens im sure falling from 35,000 sooner.. instead of 27,000 over time isnt that bad unless you paid for it haha only my opinion..]\
dont hate
i would never pay over $50 bux for a bulb i actually got my Agromax free..
but whatever..

i would actaully like to see some graphs or facts that prove that those enhanced bulbs lose lumens.. never heard of this...you should show me..
where do you get your info??


----------



## usuf (Mar 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Nice grow man.I might be mistaken but your avatar is elric right
> Loved the white wolf in school.


Hey thanks. Its the Prince of Persia actually (I'm 1/2 persian, 1/2 canadian-irish, how fucked up is that lol).


----------



## ganjaboii024 (Mar 19, 2009)

50 bux for one of those enhanced bulbs is good, FREE...thats even better 
link me up with your source, lol
the price for those bulbs around here is around 130-170 you can get a no-name version of the simular thing for 90-110


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 20, 2009)

ganjaboii024 said:


> 50 bux for one of those enhanced bulbs is good, FREE...thats even better
> link me up with your source, lol
> the price for those bulbs around here is around 130-170 you can get a no-name version of the simular thing for 90-110



www.craigslist.com ahha i get got my 2 250w systems hps and mh 1 with agromax bulb for $50 check it out..


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 20, 2009)

Damn Folks.Just hooked up my new Lumatek ballast and sunlight supply reflector.Damn if it is not brighter in my grow tent than it was ever before.Full bulb output in around 30 seconds.


----------



## ganjaboii024 (Mar 20, 2009)

craigslist is great but its a time game, its all about waiting for the perfect offer at a good price, i wanted a new system anyways, i did find some listing for boxes of bulbs like 10 bulbs 400 bux, thats 40 bux a bulb, in the hydro store they are 100, Eye Hortilux Enhanced HPS


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 20, 2009)

im pickin up a 250w hps from craigslist next week and i have some questions.

How many plants would this be enough for?
Would i be able to have a continuous harvest if i kept the room on 12/12 and took one clone from each female i got so it would be like a sea of green method?
How far away should i keep the light from the top of the plants?

If i think of more i'll ask. thats all for now

All help is appreciated, thank you!


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 20, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> im pickin up a 250w hps from craigslist next week and i have some questions.
> 
> How many plants would this be enough for?
> Would i be able to have a continuous harvest if i kept the room on 12/12 and took one clone from each female i got so it would be like a sea of green method?
> ...


Your good for a 3x3 area.I keep mine about 3-6 inches away.My light is air-cooled so really no worries on how close.Before i had air-cooled it was between 6-18 inches.You should be good for around 2-4 plants


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Your good for a 3x3 area.I keep mine about 3-6 inches away.My light is air-cooled so really no worries on how close.Before i had air-cooled it was between 6-18 inches.You should be good for around 2-4 plants


 
Its that vs the 450w on htg supply for 140 shipped to my house. should i get that instead? If so, how many plants would that cover?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 20, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Its that vs the 450w on htg supply for 140 shipped to my house. should i get that instead? If so, how many plants would that cover?


With that light you are good for at least a 4 x 4 area with 12-18 plants in 4 gallon square bucketsMake sure you have overkill ventillation.400 watters put out a ton of heat.


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> With that light you are good for at least a 4 x 4 area with 12-18 plants in 4 gallon square bucketsMake sure you have overkill ventillation.400 watters put out a ton of heat.


 
So i guess it would be safer to go with the 250 as im only gonna have about 6 plants, or maybe a couple more if i do sog which i'd like to do but not sure how to do the whole cloning process and where to keep my mother on what lights. Safer also because everything will be in a closet?


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 20, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> So i guess it would be safer to go with the 250 as im only gonna have about 6 plants, or maybe a couple more if i do sog which i'd like to do but not sure how to do the whole cloning process and where to keep my mother on what lights. Safer also because everything will be in a closet?



you can run 9 plants SOG very well under a 250w just start flower very early.. try focusing for single cola's


----------



## Bodders (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi peeps Im on my first ever set up and guess what i want to be able to get the best from it as much as possible.The only thing is everything has to be from seed for NOW.This is due to me not having a veg-cab and no space due to me growing in my bedroom.So all i have is my homemade bud-box which is a 250, the strain i am growing is Crimea Blue and i have also some test seeds from my last grow which was the PPP.I have read bthe SCROG bible and unfortunately i'ts all done from clones.I need advice from all female seeds.I have done regular seeds in the past and just do not have the time or resorses to go from regular.I also have had hermies just as much too?, they say all female produce more hermie ,but in my experiance its all down to the growers techniques.So i am open for all ideas??.Also guys i have no experiance with inline fans and cooltubes i just find it all a little off putting i just would not know where to start my intake and outake are all in one.So yes im in the high 20s low 30s when my cab is shut when i open the door it goes down.But i can have all this light leaking out its supposed to be stealthy as well as a micro grow.I have also herd that these fans are well noisey too which will not be good enough for me.My dimensions are 3ft long 2ft deep and 4ft high??.Anyone??


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> you can run 9 plants SOG very well under a 250w just start flower very early.. try focusing for single cola's


If i have it 12/12 all the time i can start a plant anytime in there. But what about a mother. Where can i keep a mother if i only have a 12/12 room? I do have some cf'ls but will that keep a mother living? I have 5 going right now


----------



## Sylus (Mar 21, 2009)

check these out!!https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/172395-first-grow-unknown-breeds.html#post2226933


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> you can run 9 plants SOG very well under a 250w just start flower very early.. try focusing for single cola's


 
you can run even more then that like 12 females!!! but like how wretched said focus on single colas


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 21, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> If i have it 12/12 all the time i can start a plant anytime in there. But what about a mother. Where can i keep a mother if i only have a 12/12 room? I do have some cf'ls but will that keep a mother living? I have 5 going right now



i would say with 100w - 250w of CFL's would be great for your mom just grab 4-42w bulbs im sure that will keep your mom content.. just trim her every once in a while.. i kept 4 plants under 250w of CFL's they all did great.. 

build a box for her if you have too.. hope this helps ya just keep posting your questions if i dont someone else will answer your question..


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> i would say with 100w - 250w of CFL's would be great for your mom just grab 4-42w bulbs im sure that will keep your mom content.. just trim her every once in a while.. i kept 4 plants under 250w of CFL's they all did great..
> 
> build a box for her if you have too.. hope this helps ya just keep posting your questions if i dont someone else will answer your question..


Pretty much what Wretched420 said is the way to do it


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 21, 2009)

Ok cool. Would i keep the cfl's above the plant or have some on the side of it?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 21, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Ok cool. Would i keep the cfl's above the plant or have some on the side of it?


Above will be fine


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 23, 2009)

yea above the plants will be fine but if you have more room add more light just watch your heat!!


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 23, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea above the plants will be fine but if you have more room add more light just watch your heat!!


Yeah i'm not sure how its gonna be with the 250w'er in there. Its high 60's when the lights are on and about 60 when they are off right now with 5 cfl's in there and i dont have a fan going or anything so hopefully with the 250w and a fan i'll be fine.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 23, 2009)

Sup Wretched and the rest of the club, I'm back.

Sorry about the weight not being posted.... got a lil impatient and smoked some so the actual weight would have been really.... uh off lol.

Anyhow I have a new grow with a Twin plant this time around. They're brand new not even a week old.

This time around though I WILL have the exact weight on my digi when I harvest. Had to buy a new one last time and well couldn't wait lol.

Got 3 Black Doms and 1 Blue Madness going.


----------



## yamin (Mar 23, 2009)

some pics of my plants under a 250 w hps


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 23, 2009)

yamin said:


> some pics of my plants under a 250 w hps



looking good man those girls look healthy!!

what week flowering?


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 23, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Yeah i'm not sure how its gonna be with the 250w'er in there. Its high 60's when the lights are on and about 60 when they are off right now with 5 cfl's in there and i dont have a fan going or anything so hopefully with the 250w and a fan i'll be fine.


how many watts are those 5 CFL's??



Doobieus said:


> Sup Wretched and the rest of the club, I'm back.
> 
> Sorry about the weight not being posted.... got a lil impatient and smoked some so the actual weight would have been really.... uh off lol.
> 
> ...


nice to see ya man how old are your plants post up some pix!


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 23, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> how many watts are those 5 CFL's??


 
They are either 27w 5500k or they are 26w that didnt say what their color temp was.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 23, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> nice to see ya man how old are your plants post up some pix!


Woman** lol, plants are baby babies, they're still seedlings.

Check my grow journal, the link's at the bottom of my signature. There's pictures in there, I don't wanna spam RIU with a bunch of the same pics lol. They'll be a week old this Thursday coming up.

Nice to see ya again too Wretched, you've made a damn great success of this club here, great job .


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 23, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> They are either 27w 5500k or they are 26w that didnt say what their color temp was.



if your temps are in the high 60's you are fine a couple more lights wouldn't hurt either.. im dealing with 80 degree temps i have 2-42w 1-105 2-27... i think i need new bulbs they didnt put this much heat out my last grows...


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 23, 2009)

Whats up 250ers


----------



## Dark Hobo (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey whats up everybody, let me join you guys. I got a 250 hps (lumateck ballast) in a 2'6" w x 1' d x 5'6" t. I got some fem seeds from nirvana, germed 3, one of which never cracked.  The other two sprouted and did well until 2 weeks into veg the I started to get some stem fungus . I treated it with Safer Antifungal stuff and it stopped on one plant but I ended up taken down the other.  So now I'm in week 3 of flower, I was hoping to do my first SCOG but now I just got one lady. Anyways I'm using Cutting Edge line of nutrients, with Liquid Karma, Liquid Gold, and MOAB.  Somebody was saying another prunning method LT or LS er something, what's that? Anyways check my pics I couldn't transfer all my pics but here are a couple. I think there's one Northern Bright (the big solo plant), and a couple pics from my previous batch which was Purple Kush (very yummy/low yield) its under both 250 hps and AeroGarden CFL's.


----------



## Dark Hobo (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh yeah I forgot one thing my Lumatek, I used it with a GE MH bulb and after a week it wouldn't fire the bulb it just kinda flickered. I took the bulb to the hydro store and dude told me Lumatek has been havin issues with 250 and 400 when using MH. Anybody else have this issue I'm kinda pissed about it!


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 23, 2009)

Dark Hobo said:


> Hey whats up everybody, let me join you guys. I got a 250 hps (lumateck ballast) in a 2'6" w x 1' d x 5'6" t. I got some fem seeds from nirvana, germed 3, one of which never cracked.  The other two sprouted and did well until 2 weeks into veg the I started to get some stem fungus . I treated it with Safer Antifungal stuff and it stopped on one plant but I ended up taken down the other.  So now I'm in week 3 of flower, I was hoping to do my first SCOG but now I just got one lady. Anyways I'm using Cutting Edge line of nutrients, with Liquid Karma, Liquid Gold, and MOAB.  Somebody was saying another prunning method LT or LS er something, what's that? Anyways check my pics I couldn't transfer all my pics but here are a couple. I think there's one Northern Bright (the big solo plant), and a couple pics from my previous batch which was Purple Kush (very yummy/low yield) its under both 250 hps and AeroGarden CFL's.


L.S.T (Low Stress Training) very similar to SCROG heres a couple links to explain it https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=169 https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=685 pretty much keeps all your taller branches the same height as the lowers ones for a even top canopy . . your plants have nice fatty stocks looking good keep us posted


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 23, 2009)

Dark Hobo said:


> Oh yeah I forgot one thing my Lumatek, I used it with a GE MH bulb and after a week it wouldn't fire the bulb it just kinda flickered. I took the bulb to the hydro store and dude told me Lumatek has been havin issues with 250 and 400 when using MH. Anybody else have this issue I'm kinda pissed about it!


Have not had a issue with my lumatek 250
I use a reg. MH and a Conversion with no problems.


----------



## yamin (Mar 23, 2009)

the girls r 30 days into flowering.....


just found a hermi..... 
early harvesting that


----------



## I.AM.WEASEL (Mar 24, 2009)

What kind of yields are people getting from there 250 watters??


----------



## kellythefoot (Mar 24, 2009)

Bagseed grows are the shit. I have smoked some really dank budz from bagseed grows. I even have a friend that mothered a plant they came from bagseed. He still grows it to this day.


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 24, 2009)

kellythefoot said:


> Bagseed grows are the shit. I have smoked some really dank budz from bagseed grows. I even have a friend that mothered a plant they came from bagseed. He still grows it to this day.



i always keep my best bagseed around just in case i get bored or something never know what kind if genes you'll get!! my first couple grows were bagseed and they were all great!!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 24, 2009)

I.AM.WEASEL said:


> What kind of yields are people getting from there 250 watters??


depends on your plant environment and skills.. but most people from beginners to pros range from around 1oz to 8oz.. all depends on how your growing.. check this old 250w thread it has alot of good info if you read through it.. and im pretty sure its still active
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=22192&highlight=250w+users


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 24, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> depends on your plant environment and skills.. but most people from beginners to pros range from around 1oz to 8oz.. all depends on how your growing.. check this old 250w thread it has alot of good info if you read through it.. and im pretty sure its still active
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=22192&highlight=250w+users


Great info wretched420,Keep up the good work on this thread.Rep+


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 24, 2009)

Just took this of my White Berry Seedling


----------



## transposon (Mar 24, 2009)

I am planning on growing in a grow box and using it in a closet. I am trying to decide on the dimensions. Here are my options:
2' W x 5'H x 2' Deep
3' W x 2.5'H x 2' deep

Which would give me the best yield. Also, would a 250W or a 400W be the best option with the size in a closet?

Thanks. I'm really excited to officially join the community.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 25, 2009)

transposon said:


> I am planning on growing in a grow box and using it in a closet. I am trying to decide on the dimensions. Here are my options:
> 2' W x 5'H x 2' Deep
> 3' W x 2.5'H x 2' deep
> 
> ...


2' W x 5'H x 2' D would yield more.

A 250w HPS would work in that much space, a 400w HPS would probably be too hot, way too hot. Unless you have a kick ass ventilation system then a 400 may work too.


----------



## mclarsen (Mar 25, 2009)

One of them i obviously topped, and the other two turned out to be hermies but i just ripped off the males as they came. Unfortunatley i didnt catch all of them fast enough and they pollinated the crop, but the buds are still looking good


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> 2' W x 5'H x 2' D would yield more.
> 
> A 250w HPS would work in that much space, a 400w HPS would probably be too hot, way too hot. Unless you have a kick ass ventilation system then a 400 may work too.


with them dimensions i would go with the 250w unless your certain you can maintain the heat cause your gonna have heat for sure! like doob said better have some kick ass ventilation


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just took this of my White Berry Seedling



is this your only 1? is it feminized? healthy looking start.. white berry seems like a nice decent strain almost makes me wanna get my hands on it


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just took this of my White Berry Seedling





mclarsen said:


> One of them i obviously topped, and the other two turned out to be hermies but i just ripped off the males as they came. Unfortunatley i didnt catch all of them fast enough and they pollinated the crop, but the buds are still looking good



this under a 250? looks good if it is nice chunky cola on that first pix looks awesome..


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 25, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> is this your only 1? is it feminized? healthy looking start.. white berry seems like a nice decent strain almost makes me wanna get my hands on it


Only one.And it is a female,thats all i buy.I have never had a hermie.Gonna let her get bigger,than take some clones from her.Around 8 ,then when they get roots stick'em in and let them rip


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Only one.And it is a female,thats all i buy.I have never had a hermie.Gonna let her get bigger,than take some clones from her.Around 8 ,then when they get roots stick'em in and let them rip


Why dont you just get 10 seeds and pollinate one female and get some seeds from it so you dont have to keep buying seeds, will save you money in the long run no? Just curious, looking to pollinate a female lowryder once i finish with this g13.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 25, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Why dont you just get 10 seeds and pollinate one female and get some seeds from it so you dont have to keep buying seeds, will save you money in the long run no? Just curious, looking to pollinate a female lowryder once i finish with this g13.


Too lazy.It is my only plant,Not my only seed for the strain or in general.Actually have to many.


----------



## fuzzygrimreaper (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey man,
love your grow setup and your work. very good lookin!!!
Please take a look at my thread and give me any advice, it would be appreciated!


thanks!!


----------



## chitownsmoking (Mar 25, 2009)

that one bitch on your avitar is hot bro with her big ass titties


----------



## lemon piff! (Mar 26, 2009)

Excellent journal Wretched! Much appreciation mate, learnt alot!


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 26, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Too lazy.It is my only plant,Not my only seed for the strain or in general.Actually have to many.


You from the us? Where do you get your seeds? Do you buy i large quantities or just pick and mix here and there?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 26, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> You from the us? Where do you get your seeds? Do you buy i large quantities or just pick and mix here and there?


From the us.Mostly attitude,and a little of both.


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 26, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> From the us.Mostly attitude,and a little of both.


 
Ah, alright. Trying to decide weather i wanna go for pollinating a female and having seeds vs pick and mix. I think making my own seeds would be better though. Constantly having lowryder.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 26, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Ah, alright. Trying to decide weather i wanna go for pollinating a female and having seeds vs pick and mix. I think making my own seeds would be better though. Constantly having lowryder.


That sounds good.I am just to lazy to do extra stuff.Easyer for me just to order when i need to.


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 26, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That sounds good.I am just to lazy to do extra stuff.Easyer for me just to order when i need to.


Yeah, the way i look at it is its gonna cost me more to keep ordering, and its a little more risky going through customs more and more. 

If you guys could take a look at this thread and help me out, i would appreciate it. Thank you!

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/177116-top-skunk-44-vs-lowryder.html


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 26, 2009)

alright..... nevermind... lol

anyways...

just picked up a 250w hps!!! pumped, cant wait to hang it up and watch the improvement.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 26, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> alright..... nevermind... lol
> 
> anyways...
> 
> just picked up a 250w hps!!! pumped, cant wait to hang it up and watch the improvement.


Took a look at that Topskunk44 post, the flowering time is 2 months. So expect to wait out the normal Veg period as well as around 2 months for flowering. Also that TS44 strain is mostly Sativa which might possibly outgrow a 250w hps as far as light penetration is concerned (Depends how high you grow it...). I'd go with the Lowryder or one of the other automatic flowering strains. Hope this helps you make your decision easier.

As far as the new 250w HPS, grats man can't wait to see some new pictures .


----------



## transposon (Mar 26, 2009)

So what is the best place to buy a 250W fixture? Or is it better to buy the ballast and put one together yourself?

Ive looked at HID hut and HTGsupply.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 27, 2009)

transposon said:


> So what is the best place to buy a 250W fixture? Or is it better to buy the ballast and put one together yourself?
> 
> Ive looked at HID hut and HTGsupply.


I use HTG myself, they are reasonable, have great products and have awesome customer service.

You can either go through HTG on their actual website or on their Ebay store. Either way is fine, there's no difference really.

I have the 250w floralux HPS system from HTG, it wasn't too expensive and works like a charm.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 27, 2009)

Doobieus. . . I think I'll be gettin a couple reg lowryders and pollenating so i get my own seeds. But my only concern is i heard that lowryder isn't potent at all. Would it still be considered headies?


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 27, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Doobieus. . . I think I'll be gettin a couple reg lowryders and pollenating so i get my own seeds. But my only concern is i heard that lowryder isn't potent at all. Would it still be considered headies?


You should really check out the "Automatic Flowering Dwarfs" section on Attitude's site, there's more than just lowryder. As far as potency, eh it's alright but not the stuff that'll knock you on your ass personally, but then again everyone has a different tolerance.

You should check out the Auto AK47 crossed with Auto Blueberry, that looks pretty yummy. I don't know the potency on that because I haven't gotten a chance to try it yet. I would imagine the potency would be better than just straight up lowryder though.

Mmmm an Auto Ak47, Blueberry, G13 sounds yummyilicious!! 

Hope this helps you out some.


----------



## plantman969 (Mar 27, 2009)

What up guys got myself a 250 conversion in a homebox S 2x2x5'11". MH for veg and HPS for flower. Got a few questions.
1. Is it going to hurt the plants if the humitity is really low? I have plenty of airflow and heat is ok 69 @ night and at a peak of 89-91nduring the day. 


Currently on day 30 with two Super Lemon Haze. DWC 9gal. There bout 4-6" stared 1 on 3/3 and the other on 3/8 both poped up on 3/10. started from seed.

Have one thai skunk in a box 3x3x22" under 125w cfl 6400k 7,500lumens, and two 90w cfl flood lights more on the red scale with the two putting out 2,200lumens. This is my main veg box but this is my first home trial and didnt quit work the way i wanted. started more out of an order of seed and i came out with these three. just had a few problems. 

Moved the thai to the homebox and started 3 more. Alaskan Ice, Chiesel, and Nightshade. Going to germ them in the dark once they crck move them to the presoked rockwool and hydroton in a small germ station. once they pop going to put them in the 3x3x22'' under the cfl while i flower the two LH.
i will postpics when i get a chance.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 27, 2009)

plantman969 said:


> What up guys got myself a 250 conversion in a homebox S 2x2x5'11". MH for veg and HPS for flower. Got a few questions.
> 1. Is it going to hurt the plants if the humitity is really low? I have plenty of airflow and heat is ok 69 @ night and at a peak of 89-91nduring the day.
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club Plantman can't wait to see some pics! 

Anyhow I usually like to keep my temps between 68°F low and 78°F high. As far as humidity goes no lower than 60% and no higher than 70% for Veg, for Flower no lower than 30% no higher than 40% (As to prevent mold issues on buds).

Hope this helps.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Doob, tell me about this auto flower dwarf you mentioned earlier. Sounds interesting but I know nothing about it. Is it like it seems the name is suggesting, does the light change to 12/12 not stimulate these auto flowering plants to flower? Do they simply start flowering after a certain age? And if that is so do you ever have to change from 18/6 to 12/12? Help me learn something new today please ma'am. 

And how does cloning work with the auto flowering plants since the clones keep the mothers age?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Mar 27, 2009)

What do you guys think about these?
http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/TGA/TheThirdDimension.htm


----------



## plantman969 (Mar 27, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome to the club Plantman can't wait to see some pics!
> 
> Anyhow I usually like to keep my temps between 68°F low and 78°F high. As far as humidity goes no lower than 60% and no higher than 70% for Veg, for Flower no lower than 30% no higher than 40% (As to prevent mold issues on buds).
> 
> Hope this helps.


Because of the space and even with 170cfm exaust fan with carbon filter 2 80cfm inline fans for air intake totaling 160cfm and two 6" clip fans providing airflow on the plants i have the light about 9-10" from top of plants. I even put frozen water bottles on the top of the tote to help with humitity but i cant get it up? Haha My temps are consitant. 84-90 all day and 69-72 at night. 

The plants look good and are super bushy only 4-6" tall and lots of growth. I already trimed some of the plant.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 27, 2009)

plantman969 said:


> Because of the space and even with 170cfm exaust fan with carbon filter 2 80cfm inline fans for air intake totaling 160cfm and two 6" clip fans providing airflow on the plants i have the light about 9-10" from top of plants. I even put frozen water bottles on the top of the tote to help with humitity but i cant get it up? Haha My temps are consitant. 84-90 all day and 69-72 at night.
> 
> The plants look good and are super bushy only 4-6" tall and lots of growth. I already trimed some of the plant.


Buy a cool mist humidifier, it helps with humidity and doesn't make the grow room too much hotter.


----------



## plantman969 (Mar 27, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Buy a cool mist humidifier, it helps with humidity and doesn't make the grow room too much hotter.



Where might i find one and how large is it and how much does it cost?

oh here are some pics


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 27, 2009)

plantman969 said:


> Where might i find one and how large is it and how much does it cost?
> 
> oh here are some pics


You can find little 1 gallon or even 2 gallon cool mist (aka ultrasonic) humidifiers at walmart, target, ebay and pretty much any other store similar. They aren't too big, mine is about the size of a large shoebox. They come in all types of sizes and water capacities. It shouldn't cost too much, I paid 20 bucks for mine, and you can find better ones for like 50-60 bucks. So anywhere between 20-60 bucks, depending on your needs. Just got refill it everyday, most will last up to 24 hours some a couple hours more give or take.

Btw loving the plants =).


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 27, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> What do you guys think about these?
> http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/TGA/TheThirdDimension.htm


Looks yummy, really yummy. If you like pina colada's and getting caught in the rain.... gotta love it lol.


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 27, 2009)

ugh... confused on what i should do guys. I am either setting up my 250w hps tonight or tomorrow, depending on if i can find something to hang up the light in my closet. What would be the fastest from seed to harvest? I have g13 power skunk that were started with cfl's and they were started on the 15th so they are a little less than 2 weeks old. I want to get the fastest from seed to harvest plant so i can have harvests every couple of weeks, so i dont have to have a mother. Please help me out on what i could get. Thank you.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> ugh... confused on what i should do guys. I am either setting up my 250w hps tonight or tomorrow, depending on if i can find something to hang up the light in my closet. What would be the fastest from seed to harvest? I have g13 power skunk that were started with cfl's and they were started on the 15th so they are a little less than 2 weeks old. I want to get the fastest from seed to harvest plant so i can have harvests every couple of weeks, so i dont have to have a mother. Please help me out on what i could get. Thank you.


Top44 is pretty quick


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Top44 is pretty quick


Equal to lowryder? 2 month harvest you think? Are you talking from experience or just from websites.


----------



## plantman969 (Mar 27, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> ugh... confused on what i should do guys. I am either setting up my 250w hps tonight or tomorrow, depending on if i can find something to hang up the light in my closet. What would be the fastest from seed to harvest? I have g13 power skunk that were started with cfl's and they were started on the 15th so they are a little less than 2 weeks old. I want to get the fastest from seed to harvest plant so i can have harvests every couple of weeks, so i dont have to have a mother. Please help me out on what i could get. Thank you.


Buy Voodoo Juice and smothing with a little molassis in it like Roots Organic Trinity. Both a lttle spendy but i no matter what u plant you will have more growth thany ou know what to do with.

i started some Super Lemon haze one on 3/3 and on 3/8 both from seed. for some reason they both popped on 3/10 I germed and crcked the seed two day prior to each date. It is 3/27 now and i am going to start flowering them on 4/5 or 4/7

after putting the seeds in the rockwool i had alot of problems with cracked seeds not sproting but once i added the voodoo juice the next day i noticed results. So i am at the 4-6 internode on the plants in less than a month,
see pics above


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Equal to lowryder? 2 month harvest you think? Are you talking from experience or just from websites.


Sites and what ive read in threads


----------



## markj (Mar 27, 2009)




----------



## AlteredBeast (Mar 27, 2009)

Hey Doob, tell me about this auto flower dwarf you mentioned earlier. Sounds interesting but I know nothing about it. Is it like it seems the name is suggesting, does the light change to 12/12 not stimulate these auto flowering plants to flower? Do they simply start flowering after a certain age? And if that is so do you ever have to change from 18/6 to 12/12? Help me learn something new today please ma'am. 

And how does cloning work with the auto flowering plants since the clones keep the mothers age?


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 27, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Hey Doob, tell me about this auto flower dwarf you mentioned earlier. Sounds interesting but I know nothing about it. Is it like it seems the name is suggesting, does the light change to 12/12 not stimulate these auto flowering plants to flower? Do they simply start flowering after a certain age? And if that is so do you ever have to change from 18/6 to 12/12? Help me learn something new today please ma'am.
> 
> And how does cloning work with the auto flowering plants since the clones keep the mothers age?


Auto flowering plants are another category for cannabis, there's indica, sativa and ruderalis. They are exactly what the name says, automatic flowering. You leave them on a 24 on and 0 off schedule throughout it's whole life cycle, you just switch out the lighting from veg to bloom lighting. It will show sex around 3-4 weeks or so depending on strain. Also takes about 8-10 weeks from seed to harvest again depending on strain. Since they are auto flowering you cannot clone and have a mother plant.

They grow small and fast, anywhere from 2-3 ft. So they are optimal for small grows or stealth grows. They work really well with Aerogarden units as well.

Hope this helps clear some things up for you.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 27, 2009)

markj said:


>


Nice!! Looking good MarkJ!!

.


----------



## markj (Mar 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nice!! Looking good MarkJ!!
> 
> .


thanks man!! I can't wait to get to harvest... those sativas seem to be taking forever!!!


----------



## Nitegazer (Mar 28, 2009)

Howdy everyone. I'm new on the board here, and being a 250W grower, thought I would join the club.

I checked out several of the grow forums on the web, and this one seems like the friendliest environment.

I have two cabinets (one veg, one flower) in which I run a SCROG. Currently I have Kali MistXWhite Widdow in starting the second week of flowering. Just solved a water ph issue, so this grow is going much better than my last attempt. 

I will put up some pics when I have the chance.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 28, 2009)

markj said:


> thanks man!! I can't wait to get to harvest... those sativas seem to be taking forever!!!


You're very welcome.

Yeah Sativas generally take longer than Indicas for sure, the wait will be soooooo worth it though!


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 28, 2009)

Nitegazer said:


> Howdy everyone. I'm new on the board here, and being a 250W grower, thought I would join the club.
> 
> I checked out several of the grow forums on the web, and this one seems like the friendliest environment.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club Nitegazer . Glad your grow this time around is going better, can't wait to see some pics of the lovely ladies.


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 28, 2009)

sorry to post again but still lookin for some more help

"
_ugh... confused on what i should do guys. I am either setting up my 250w hps tonight or tomorrow, depending on if i can find something to hang up the light in my closet. What would be the fastest from seed to harvest? I have g13 power skunk that were started with cfl's and they were started on the 15th so they are a little less than 2 weeks old. I want to get the fastest from seed to harvest plant so i can have harvests every couple of weeks, so i dont have to have a mother. Please help me out on what i could get. Thank you."_


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 28, 2009)

Nitegazer said:


> Howdy everyone. I'm new on the board here, and being a 250W grower, thought I would join the club.
> 
> I checked out several of the grow forums on the web, and this one seems like the friendliest environment.
> 
> ...


sounds good man very nice to have ya!!

keep us posted on your grow!


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 28, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> sorry to post again but still lookin for some more help
> 
> "
> _ugh... confused on what i should do guys. I am either setting up my 250w hps tonight or tomorrow, depending on if i can find something to hang up the light in my closet. What would be the fastest from seed to harvest? I have g13 power skunk that were started with cfl's and they were started on the 15th so they are a little less than 2 weeks old. I want to get the fastest from seed to harvest plant so i can have harvests every couple of weeks, so i dont have to have a mother. Please help me out on what i could get. Thank you."_



what exactly are you asking im really stoned and cant translate this well haha..

take cuttings before you induce flowering if you always want some plants around.. vegg the clones and before you flower take cuttings off them again.. this is a cycle ive seen lots of people use.. but im not even sure on what your asking haha


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 28, 2009)

markj said:


>



nice looking girls...

what they smell like???


----------



## markj (Mar 28, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> nice looking girls...
> 
> what they smell like???


Thanks wretched!!! 
The smell's amazing and it gets better everyday  especially about an hour before the lights turn on the smell is really really strong!! 

Cheers...


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 28, 2009)

I love that early morning smell before the lights come on.
It's Heaven.


----------



## markj (Mar 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I love that early morning smell before the lights come on.
> It's Heaven.


hehe..... exactly!!!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 28, 2009)

how here uses CFL's for vegg??


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 28, 2009)

I use them along with my 70 watt HPS, why do you ask?


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I use them along with my 70 watt HPS, why do you ask?


i was just seeing how many people use CFL's for vegg and around how many watts there using..


----------



## tom__420 (Mar 28, 2009)

At the moment I'm only using two 26 watt 2700°K CFL's on a Y splitter in a clamp reflector. I bent the reflector in half to maximize reflection


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 28, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> At the moment I'm only using two 26 watt 2700°K CFL's on a Y splitter in a clamp reflector. I bent the reflector in half to maximize reflection



yea i got one of those clamp reflectors maybe the same one. i use my 105w CFL in there i use about a total of 239w for vegg..
i have 250w MH but CFL's always showed me great results so i stick to what i know...i just use hid for flowering ..
you ever done a all CFL grow?


----------



## Nitegazer (Mar 29, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> i was just seeing how many people use CFL's for vegg and around how many watts there using..


I use a 150w Sunleaves CFL durring the early stages of veg (2-3 weeks or so). It cuts down on energy consumption and doesn't seem to make a difference in growth (a watt saved is a watt earned)

After 3 weeks, I start to train them, and switch to the 250 MH as close as I can get it.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 29, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> i was just seeing how many people use CFL's for vegg and around how many watts there using..


I used to use CFL's for veg, but switched back to the T5 and my CFL's are used for germination (I've had better results at higher temps) and early seedlings (1-3 days). 

However when I was using CFL's I had eight 26 watters on a power strip. I had two Y connectors connected to another Y connecter which plugged into the power strips. 4 CFL's on each, so about 200w's or so all together. I can't remember the exact number of lumens but I'm pretty sure it was around 7-8k lumens or so.

Been thinking about using them as supplemental lighting, just have to get them situated in my grow box though.... I have the CFL's in a totally different box, so it'll take a little creativity on my part lol. 

I've seen great results from CFL's for bloom too, just not my cup of tea. I like good ole' Hid for flowering . I also find the CFL's work better with aero or hydroponic setups vs. soil.


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 29, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> what exactly are you asking im really stoned and cant translate this well haha..
> 
> take cuttings before you induce flowering if you always want some plants around.. vegg the clones and before you flower take cuttings off them again.. this is a cycle ive seen lots of people use.. but im not even sure on what your asking haha


Well the thing is i wanted to just have one room and run it always at 12/12. Then i'll be starting seeds as i harvest some type of thing so i'll have a harvest every couple of weeks. I'm not sure how i could separate the veg room and the flower room in the same closet.


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nitegazer said:


> I use a 150w Sunleaves CFL durring the early stages of veg (2-3 weeks or so). It cuts down on energy consumption and doesn't seem to make a difference in growth (a watt saved is a watt earned)
> 
> After 3 weeks, I start to train them, and switch to the 250 MH as close as I can get it.


haha thats my theory too atleast i think im saving energy lol.. 



Doobieus said:


> I used to use CFL's for veg, but switched back to the T5 and my CFL's are used for germination (I've had better results at higher temps) and early seedlings (1-3 days).
> 
> However when I was using CFL's I had eight 26 watters on a power strip. I had two Y connectors connected to another Y connecter which plugged into the power strips. 4 CFL's on each, so about 200w's or so all together. I can't remember the exact number of lumens but I'm pretty sure it was around 7-8k lumens or so.
> 
> ...


your vegging under T5's? how many watts?


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 29, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Well the thing is i wanted to just have one room and run it always at 12/12. Then i'll be starting seeds as i harvest some type of thing so i'll have a harvest every couple of weeks. I'm not sure how i could separate the veg room and the flower room in the same closet.



depending on how high your closet is you could simply build a vegg room above your flower room all you need is some lumber and B&W Poly or "Panda Plastic".. im sure you could figure something out whats your room dimensions again sorry..ill go look back to see if you posted it..

or just build a little cab for vegging...

i dunno


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 29, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> depending on how high your closet is you could simply build a vegg room above your flower room all you need is some lumber and B&W Poly or "Panda Plastic".. im sure you could figure something out whats your room dimensions again sorry..ill go look back to see if you posted it..
> 
> or just build a little cab for vegging...
> 
> i dunno


I haven't measured the closet. I will eventually. I have 4 g13's on 12/12 now so maybe i'll finish these so i can have something to smoke while i figure out a way to have a continuous harvest


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 29, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> I haven't measured the closet. I will eventually. I have 4 g13's on 12/12 now so maybe i'll finish these so i can have something to smoke while i figure out a way to have a continuous harvest


im sure you got lots of time ahead of you so do which you think works best


----------



## RichED (Mar 29, 2009)

how far from light 250w hps to flower, also how far for conversion mh bulb to grow also mh and seedlings need help.

thanks


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 29, 2009)

Mine is always 10-5 inches.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 30, 2009)

RichED said:


> how far from light 250w hps to flower, also how far for conversion mh bulb to grow also mh and seedlings need help.
> 
> thanks


Mindmelted is right, around 5-10 inches above the canopy.

At 5 inches the lumen output is around 50k. At 10 inches it's around 12k lumens.

You can stretch it to 6 inches to 12 inches but I only recommend that, if you have heat issues. If your environment has no issues such as heat and what not, go ahead and do the 5-10 inches.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## acetil (Mar 31, 2009)

Hi Doobieus, you seem to know a lot about the distance between the lamp and the plant. I have the 250w(MH veg. and flower) lamp at 2-3inches away from the canopy and the temp is at most 30C(usually 26-27C canopy level), without any leaf or flower burn. Will raising the light help my grow in any way or should I just leave it the way it is. The problem was a height restriction, and to compromise I used lots of ventilation. Since this is my first grow all the help is appreciated.
strain-northern bright(nirvana) 3-4weeks flowering
lights-250w MH veg.+flower
cabinet-2x3x4.5
growth medium-soil,Ph 6.5
venting-1oscillating fan, 1fixed fan,1passive intake + 4"intake fan,one 8" exhaust fan.The lamp is also air cooled by 2 pc fans
The thermometer is one of those used for cars, and I have it taped to the lamp at canopy level


----------



## RichED (Mar 31, 2009)

gday been at it for three months now still learning seems the learning will go on for a while, an awful lot to know. Well anyway I have two 250w hps my question is how far from bulb. How far should I be for seedlings and for mature plants for hps and how far for mh. I need help Im guessing so far been lucky.

Right now I have two girls flowering under one hps and six autos under another I split my grow tent in half with two sheets of black plastic.


----------



## RichED (Mar 31, 2009)

looked at your grow with the twins did both do well

good growing to you peace bro


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 31, 2009)

acetil said:


> Hi Doobieus, you seem to know a lot about the distance between the lamp and the plant. I have the 250w(MH veg. and flower) lamp at 2-3inches away from the canopy and the temp is at most 30C(usually 26-27C canopy level), without any leaf or flower burn. Will raising the light help my grow in any way or should I just leave it the way it is. The problem was a height restriction, and to compromise I used lots of ventilation. Since this is my first grow all the help is appreciated.
> strain-northern bright(nirvana) 3-4weeks flowering
> lights-250w MH veg.+flower
> cabinet-2x3x4.5
> ...


30 degrees C is 86 degrees F, that's too hot, 20 degrees C (68 degrees F) low and 25.5 degrees C (78 degrees F) high. 

For optimal growth with your MH 4-6 inches above the canopy for VEG, 250HPS 5-10 inches above canopy for BLOOM.

The MH has a more blue spectrum which is good for veg, the HPS has a more orange spectrum which is good for bloom. Hps can be used for veg and bloom, the MH isn't going to produce very dense buds. I'd switch it out with a HPS for better results.

The heat being to high can affect the plant's growth and stunt it as well as other things. So try 4-6 inches if it's too hot get more ventilation in there or a cool mist humidifier. If you can't get a HPS then keep that light as close as you can, that's the best I can advise.

Sorry for the novel post, but I hope this helps you. If you have any other questions feel free to ask away, that's what this club is for.



RichED said:


> looked at your grow with the twins did both do well
> 
> good growing to you peace bro


You're welcome and I'm not a brudda, I'm a sista lol it's cool though dude.

Both twins are doing great, feel free to join the journal if you want. The next update is this Thursday, I'm trying to update it every Thursday.

Happy growing and toking to you as well .


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 31, 2009)

Doobieus is right on the money.This gal knows how to gow.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobieus is right on the money.This gal knows how to gow.


Thanks for the kudos there Mind, I know you would have answered if you got to the post before me , because you know your stuff well too.

Happy tokin' this one's on me  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 31, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks for the kudos there Mind, I know you would have answered if you got to the post before me , because you know your stuff well too.
> 
> Happy tokin' this one's on me  lol.


Thanks Doobieus,How is your grow going.
Just went to 12/12 for my White Berry


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks Doobieus,How is your grow going.
> Just went to 12/12 for my White Berry


12/12 already?? how big is she?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 31, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> 12/12 already?? how big is she?


She just squeaked in at 7 1/2 inches.
Trying a diffrent approach this time.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 31, 2009)

She really went crazy this week in groth.Added a fogger to my DWC.
Seemed to have made a big differance.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks Doobieus,How is your grow going.
> Just went to 12/12 for my White Berry


No problem, my grow is going well. The plants will be 2 weeks from seed on Thursday, so not too much to worry about right now lol.

MmmMmm Whiteberry, looks sooo damn nice. I haven't had the chance to try it yet, but I'm thinking of ordering some for my next grow.

Totally excited to see some pics when they get a lil' older.

Fogponics is interesting, I totally wanna see pics and see how it helps in bloom. I know that it helps a substantial amount in veg, but there have been varied opinions on it's usefulness in bloom. So since you're doing fogponics totally post pics and let us know your experience.


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 31, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry to interrupt, just hooked up my new 250w hps!!!!


Just wondering if this is a good height. I set it up from what you guys said a couple posts earlier but i just wanted a pic and if you guys think its a good height.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 31, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Hey guys, sorry to interrupt, just hooked up my new 250w hps!!!!
> 
> 
> Just wondering if this is a good height. I set it up from what you guys said a couple posts earlier but i just wanted a pic and if you guys think its a good height.


I think you're pretty damn close to golden, with 4 plants you're going to get around 6k lumens per plant with how close you have them.

Try it out but monitor the heat, if it's too hot ventilation is the key. If it's still too hot, raise the light an inch.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 31, 2009)

Yep,Or you can use a small pc fan blowing on the light itself.This has worked for me in the past,when i had ventilation issues.It worked well enough that you could put your hand on the glass and leave it there.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 31, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> No problem, my grow is going well. The plants will be 2 weeks from seed on Thursday, so not too much to worry about right now lol.
> 
> MmmMmm Whiteberry, looks sooo damn nice. I haven't had the chance to try it yet, but I'm thinking of ordering some for my next grow.
> 
> ...


I have heard the same thing for flowering.It made a big difference in veg for sure.Will post picks soon(Very)
And will keep ya posted.I wasn't going to use it during flowering,But might as well see what happens


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I have heard the same thing for flowering.It made a big difference in veg for sure.Will post picks soon(Very)
> And will keep ya posted.I wasn't going to use it during flowering,But might as well see what happens


Rock on!! I'm totally stoked dude, been waiting to see someone guts up and experiment with fogponics in bloom.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 31, 2009)

Well here are 2 more pics.The light just went out,so i will have to get a shot of the inside of the res so you can see the fogger.I have it set to come on for 5 mins every hour .My nano chiller keeps it from making the water to hot.If i use for longer periods the solution starts to get to warm.It does put out some heat into the water.That is why i have for short bursts.
The first pic is the one i posted on 3-24-09
Then one of the roots(which where not really that great last week)And one of the plant now.The net pot is deep and i did not use any medium other than geolite to hold it up.It does not look 7in but it goes down more in the pot.I all ready got rid of the bottom 2 sets of leaves


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 31, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I think you're pretty damn close to golden, with 4 plants you're going to get around 6k lumens per plant with how close you have them.
> 
> Try it out but monitor the heat, if it's too hot ventilation is the key. If it's still too hot, raise the light an inch.





Mindmelted said:


> Yep,Or you can use a small pc fan blowing on the light itself.This has worked for me in the past,when i had ventilation issues.It worked well enough that you could put your hand on the glass and leave it there.


 
75 growth stops correct? I have a peice of shit clock in there that also shows the temp and right now its at 73, it turned on about a half an hour ago. I do have a fan going in there. I can take a pic of it, if it helps with the problem

Edit: Just read the faq on riu and it says keep it between 70-80 during the light on period and above 60 on the off period so i guess i'm golden, its reading 75 right now. let me know if im wrong


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 31, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Hey guys, sorry to interrupt, just hooked up my new 250w hps!!!!
> 
> 
> Just wondering if this is a good height. I set it up from what you guys said a couple posts earlier but i just wanted a pic and if you guys think its a good height.


Does that have the glass in it


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Does that have the glass in it


 
What do you mean?? I dont understand


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 31, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> What do you mean?? I dont understand
> 
> also... the faq on riu says this.... is this wrong?
> 
> "Smaller wattage systems (100 and 250) should be hung about 2 to 3 feet from the top of the plants. "


The glass insert for the grow light.
And i have mine at 5-10 ALL the time.
Never had a issue with any of my grows.


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> The glass insert for the grow light.
> And i have mine at 5-10 ALL the time.
> Never had a issue with any of my grows.


 
I dont have any glass insert. All i got with the light is the reflector,built in ballast, and the bulb.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 31, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> I dont have any glass insert. All i got with the light is the reflector,built in ballast, and the bulb.


If you are havng any heat issue the glass will help a bit.


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> If you are havng any heat issue the glass will help a bit.


 
Are you talking like a cool tube? Sorry i dont understand. I just moved the light back a bit so it doesnt burn the plants and we will see how it goes. I can already notice an improvement from the cfl's.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 31, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Are you talking like a cool tube? Sorry i dont understand. I just moved the light back a bit so it doesnt burn the plants and we will see how it goes. I can already notice an improvement from the cfl's.


In some models like my HPS, it has vents and glass right under the light itself. So it creates a chamber so if you ever decided to air cool your light it would be more effective.

Same concept as a cool tube but for a hood like yours or like mine. I use a floralux.


----------



## Burnzy (Mar 31, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> In some models like my HPS, it has vents and glass right under the light itself. So it creates a chamber so if you ever decided to air cool your light it would be more effective.
> 
> Same concept as a cool tube but for a hood like yours or like mine. I use a floralux.


 
Ah, well then to answer the question, no i do not have any glass on it.


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 31, 2009)

I got a floralux i am getting rid of.Used it for 2 grows,has the cooling flanges and glass.And it has a new hps bulb.It will also light MH conversion bulb.Love my new lumatek setup.


----------



## ClosetKing (Mar 31, 2009)

i got a question concerning something that has nothin to do with a 250w HPS, but im not gonna start a thread just for it.


so, im tight on space and considering using OASIS juice containers ( 960ml ) to grow in. but these super-sized juice boxes have a metallic coating on the inside, im wondering if this will fuck with the plants? ive heard that some metals arent good to use for pots, but i duno if this stuff is even real metal.

anyone know what im talking about, and could help me out?


----------



## acetil (Apr 1, 2009)

Thank you Doobieus, I will raise the lights and I forgot to mention that I do have a humidifier.And the temp now is back to normal due to weather change.The cabinet temp goes up and down depending on the outside temp.As for switching to hps I will as soon as I find a 250w bulb.Thank you once again


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 1, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I got a floralux i am getting rid of.Used it for 2 grows,has the cooling flanges and glass.And it has a new hps bulb.It will also light MH conversion bulb.Love my new lumatek setup.


Conversion is so the way to go, unfortunately I'm kinda broke at the moment so Floralux it is lol. I haven't noticed any negative things from my Floralux.



acetil said:


> Thank you Doobieus, I will raise the lights and I forgot to mention that I do have a humidifier.And the temp now is back to normal due to weather change.The cabinet temp goes up and down depending on the outside temp.As for switching to hps I will as soon as I find a 250w bulb.Thank you once again


Yeah the HPS will definitely help out getting those buds nice and dense. I use not just a humidifier but a cool mist one. I use 2 cheap 20 dollar cool mist humidifiers and one cheap ass 12" 3 dollar fan behind them to create a poor woman's A/C or evaporative cooler more so (Swamp cooler).

This keeps my temps around 77.7 -78.6 during the day mostly, no matter the temp outside of the grow cab. The low at night is 68 degrees. The only time it maxes it out at 80-82 is when I hit the damn RooR too many times and forget to fill the humidifiers up ha ha.

Also make sure your light can support both MH and HPS. If it can only support a MH bulb, you're going to need to get a new light for the HPS bulb.

Also no need to thank me, that's what this club is for. You're very welcome though .


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 1, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Conversion is so the way to go, unfortunately I'm kinda broke at the moment so Floralux it is lol. I haven't noticed any negative things from my Floralux.
> 
> 
> Yeah the HPS will definitely help out getting those buds nice and dense. I use not just a humidifier but a cool mist one. I use 2 cheap 20 dollar cool mist humidifiers and one cheap ass 12" 3 dollar fan behind them to create a poor woman's A/C or evaporative cooler more so (Swamp cooler).
> ...


Never heard of cool mist humidifier's before. Will that actuallly lower the temps in the grow room? I need to lower my temps about 5-10 degrees to be ideal. If the cool mist humidifier would do that i'll be headin to the store today!! Let me know how these works if you could, and i can get them at like walmart for 20 bucks? Thanks


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 1, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Never heard of cool mist humidifier's before. Will that actuallly lower the temps in the grow room? I need to lower my temps about 5-10 degrees to be ideal. If the cool mist humidifier would do that i'll be headin to the store today!! Let me know how these works if you could, and i can get them at like walmart for 20 bucks? Thanks


Got em' at the Walgreen's drug store down the block.... Don't know if you have one of those around. Wal-mart I think the cheapest in my area is like 40 bucks or so.

The cool mist humidifiers work for me personally, keeps my temps and humidity in check. I like that it works like a swamp cooling system when you have a fan behind it. I can get my light much closer because of this, so it helps out a lot for me.

If I didn't have the 2 cool mist humidifiers and my fan and just had my regular fans going for ventilation it'd probably get hot as hell. My space is 2' D x 4' W x 4' H, so it's pretty small, I don't have a lot of space to work with at the moment.

1 cool mist humidifier should be enough for 5 to 10 degrees or so.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 1, 2009)

Ok cool I'll have to check it out. I'm having a problem keeping my temp below 85. I've run out of idea's so hopefully this is the secret


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 1, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Ok cool I'll have to check it out. I'm having a problem keeping my temp below 85. I've run out of idea's so hopefully this is the secret


Yeah for sure, try it out it was the trick for me. Just watch your humidity, because it'll shoot up real fast. Also you can either get a filtered one or non filtered. The filter helps with calcium build up and all that nasty crap, you just gotta change it out every 6 months. I have enough air flow going so that the calcium doesn't build up on my plants. If you don't have a bunch of air flow going, I recommend you get a filtered cool mist humidifier.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 4, 2009)

Houston we have a problem.The damn transducer disc on the fogger craped out.Not very much use for it to go out so soon.Ordered some replacements so i can continue with the experiment.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Houston we have a problem.The damn transducer disc on the fogger craped out.Not very much use for it to go out so soon.Ordered some replacements so i can continue with the experiment.


Awww that sucks dude, thankfully you have DWC to back it up lol. Glad you're getting replacements to continue this experiment though, keep us updated .


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 5, 2009)

my plan is to build a room in the garage, 7' x 8' x 7' insulate it and sheet rock it... use these lights and fan...hydrofarm 2x250 HPS for main light and some 2, 6 bulb T5's for the side lights.. on 6 plants... will this work good , and what kind of 250 hps bulb is best, i was looking at the Eye hortilux, super HPS


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 5, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> my plan is to build a room in the garage, 7' x 8' x 7' insulate it and sheet rock it... use these lights and fan...hydrofarm 2x250 HPS for main light and some 2, 6 bulb T5's for the side lights.. on 6 plants... will this work good , and what kind of 250 hps bulb is best, i was looking at the Eye hortilux, super HPS


A 250w HPS doesn't have enough light penetration for a room that high. So my best advice would be to either lower the height or get a bigger light or get another 250. Adding T5's will give it a more natural light but again there's the light penetration issue again.

Basically your top canopy will look great but the lower nodes are not going to be that great, because the 250 cannot penetrate through 8 feet of height which will affect lumens, because as the light penetration dies so does the lumens. Unless you had one HPS on each side and one on the top, that would provide the proper light penetration to the lower buds/nodes and the top/canopy.

A 250w has about a 4 to 5 foot light penetration, 5 is REALLY stretching it though. If you want the dense buds HPS's are known for producing definitely take care of any light penetration issues.

The eye hortilux bulbs are nice but pricey, but they work well. I use whatever hps bulb I can get my hands on that's reasonably priced. I haven't noticed any negative effects from this.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 5, 2009)

I would do 2 600 watters and the T5s for side.With that you should be nice.


----------



## Bodders (Apr 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> A 250w HPS doesn't have enough light penetration for a room that high. So my best advice would be to either lower the height or get a bigger light or get another 250. Adding T5's will give it a more natural light but again there's the light penetration issue again.
> 
> Basically your top canopy will look great but the lower nodes are not going to be that great, because the 250 cannot penetrate through 8 feet of height which will affect lumens, because as the light penetration dies so does the lumens. Unless you had one HPS on each side and one on the top, that would provide the proper light penetration to the lower buds/nodes and the top/canopy.
> 
> ...


Hi I only have a HPS 250 Son T my confusion is the hight of my seedlings before i put them into bloom.SWome pple say let them grow to 12inches then bloom but what i have read that is still a little to high.I have 5 plants and 4 seedlings the 5plants are all around 6inch i think nows the time for bloom i can see preflowers on them all except the seedlings.I have a 70 watt Hps that i use to penetrate the canopy but have only done this for say 2-3 plants max.This time i think ive gone a little too far with the amount.I dont have a veg grow i only have the 1bloom i dont have much space but im working on it.My extraction /intake and outake are all in one and im getting plent of fresh moving air with good temps what else could you recommend?.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 5, 2009)

A good carbon scrubber.And if you have limited space,switch them 12/12 now.


----------



## Bodders (Apr 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> A good carbon scrubber.And if you have limited space,switch them 12/12 now.


Hi what about my 2 PPP and 2 CB seedlings.Ok the PPP is ok in 12/12 but i9 have 2 CB seedlings too.I think wait for the seedlings till pre-flower then go 12/12 what do you guys say??????.hump:


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I would do 2 600 watters and the T5s for side.With that you should be nice.


That's funny I was going to suggest that, but I didn't know if they wanted to stick with 250's or upgrade.



Bodders said:


> Hi I only have a HPS 250 Son T my confusion is the hight of my seedlings before i put them into bloom.SWome pple say let them grow to 12inches then bloom but what i have read that is still a little to high.I have 5 plants and 4 seedlings the 5plants are all around 6inch i think nows the time for bloom i can see preflowers on them all except the seedlings.I have a 70 watt Hps that i use to penetrate the canopy but have only done this for say 2-3 plants max.This time i think ive gone a little too far with the amount.I dont have a veg grow i only have the 1bloom i dont have much space but im working on it.My extraction /intake and outake are all in one and im getting plent of fresh moving air with good temps what else could you recommend?.


As far as height is concerned, you can grow a plant out in veg forever. I usually let them grow until they show if they're female or male, then throw them into flowering. Now a good rule of thumb to follow with any plant for height is to remember that the cannabis plant (Depending on strain) can grow 2 to 3 times larger in flower. So if you have a 1 foot plant it can end up a 2-3 foot plant by harvest time.

I agree with MindMelted's last comment, if they're not feminized seeds you can pick out the males and give yourself a bit more room, sexing them or putting them into flower earlier will help you with that. If they're feminized.... guess you will have to make due or take out the unhealthiest females to make room for the healthier females. Carbon scrubbers are must for every grow, for security and safety.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Bodders (Apr 5, 2009)

Bodders said:


> Hi what about my 2 PPP and 2 CB seedlings.Ok the PPP is ok in 12/12 but i have 2 CB seedlings too.I think wait for the seedlings till pre-flower then go 12/12 what do you guys say??????.hump:


 Also i know i mite have a little smell???>I know im normally a micro grower and do no more than 1-2 plants but this time I,m on about 5-6plants still fuck da scrubber??.If i can get away with it i will????.


----------



## Bodders (Apr 5, 2009)

Bodders said:


> Also i know i mite have a little smell???>I know im normally a micro grower and do no more than 1-2 plants but this time I,m on about 5-6plants still fuck da scrubber??.If i can get away with it i will????.


 Im growing test seeds from my last PPP grow and all fem seeds from Barneys Crimea Blue ???.Whoop whoop lol??


----------



## Bodders (Apr 5, 2009)

Help me pls some one lol whoop whoop !!!!??? lol


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 5, 2009)

Bodders said:


> Also i know i mite have a little smell???>I know im normally a micro grower and do no more than 1-2 plants but this time I,m on about 5-6plants still fuck da scrubber??.If i can get away with it i will????.


5-6 plants with little smell? Highly unlikely, either get a carbon scrubber or make one yourself. There's a lot of good posts about do it yourself carbon scrubbers and how to make them.

I'd recommend a carbon scrubber personally because I think it's better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 5, 2009)

Bodders said:


> Im growing test seeds from my last PPP grow and all fem seeds from Barneys Crimea Blue ???.Whoop whoop lol??


Nice but definitely get or make a carbon scrubber, that's gonna be stinky lol. Stinky in a good way of course .


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 5, 2009)

Bodders said:


> Hi what about my 2 PPP and 2 CB seedlings.Ok the PPP is ok in 12/12 but i9 have 2 CB seedlings too.I think wait for the seedlings till pre-flower then go 12/12 what do you guys say??????.hump:


You need to wait until the seedlings grow out and train the PPP with LST so it doesn't grow too high.


----------



## Bodders (Apr 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> You need to wait until the seedlings grow out and train the PPP with LST so it doesn't grow too high.


 Yes peeps im gonna continue with more veg faze 18/6 for my seedlings that have just hatched gonna give em 2-3wks more veg so they all have a good chance if im struggling for light i will use my 70watt HPs floodlight to break through the caNOPY IT WORKS EVERYTIME.kiss-asswILL KEEP YOU DUDED POSTED??.


----------



## p1gswillfly (Apr 5, 2009)

hey guys, Im looking for some advice...

I've got a box thats about 2 feet wide, 1 foot deep, and just under three and a half feet tall. I want to grow in this box, using a scrog setup I think its possible, I was thinking the best way to pull it off would be something like this...





This needs to be very stealthy, thats why everything is contained in the box

My question though, is this possible? I was also thinking about using a 250 watt bulb instead, but that would give me a watts/square foot ratio of about 125 watts/square foot, Im worried this is too much, is it? If i got the 250 it would work more for me in the future when I can get a larger grow cabinet, but Im worried about heat. Would a cool tube and two intake fans keep the cabinet adequately cool?

Any suggestions or thoughts would gladly be accepted. thanks alot!

p1gs


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 5, 2009)

p1gswillfly said:


> hey guys, Im looking for some advice...
> 
> I've got a box thats about 2 feet wide, 1 foot deep, and just under three and a half feet tall. I want to grow in this box, using a scrog setup I think its possible, I was thinking the best way to pull it off would be something like this...
> 
> ...


The passive outtake is not going to work.Your intakes should be passive and the outtake active.And unless you hav a very strong fan(which is not stealthy)you will get Way to hot in this size box.My first grow was in a box this size,and i used a 175w mh for veg.Then swapped it out for a 150 hps for flowering.That is what i suggest.And others will give even more and most likely better info.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 5, 2009)

p1gswillfly said:


> hey guys, Im looking for some advice...
> 
> I've got a box thats about 2 feet wide, 1 foot deep, and just under three and a half feet tall. I want to grow in this box, using a scrog setup I think its possible, I was thinking the best way to pull it off would be something like this...
> 
> ...


Mind is totally correct about the outtake and the lighting.

A 150 is going to be much more effective, because it won't cause half as many heat issues in a grow room that size. The purpose of having a HPS is to get those dense buds, but if you have too much heat it (Like you'd get with the 250) will prove pointless. The heat will make your buds all fluffy and stringy like.

I have a 2' D x 4' W x 4' H grow cabinet room I made myself, this is basically the smallest you can really get with a 250w. Trust me I've tried a bunch of different grow room designs lol, and this one seems to work best, for me anyway.

You can try and lower the noise fans make by buying a bunch of computer fans and putting a noise suppressor behind it. You can find those at any computer store or online computer store. They are basically foam inserts that you put behind the fan before you screw it in, the foam reduces vibration and some noise.

I don't think you're going to be able to do a stealth 250 grow honestly, the heat will be too rough to manage, especially with the ballast above the grow cab. Also because it is stealth you won't be able to get the proper ventilation that you need. I'd stick with a 150w, unless you can make it a little bigger and get good ventilation.

Hope this helps .


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Mind is totally correct about the outtake and the lighting.
> 
> A 150 is going to be much more effective, because it won't cause half as many heat issues in a grow room that size. The purpose of having a HPS is to get those dense buds, but if you have too much heat it (Like you'd get with the 250) will prove pointless. The heat will make your buds all fluffy and stringy like.
> 
> ...


Ironic how tokers think alike


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Mind is totally correct about the outtake and the lighting.
> 
> A 150 is going to be much more effective, because it won't cause half as many heat issues in a grow room that size. The purpose of having a HPS is to get those dense buds, but if you have too much heat it (Like you'd get with the 250) will prove pointless. The heat will make your buds all fluffy and stringy like.
> 
> ...


Hey Doobieus
Medical Mj on 2010 Ballot
http://pufmm.org/petition.php


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Ironic how tokers think alike


How very true that is lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey Doobieus
> Medical Mj on 2010 Ballot
> http://pufmm.org/petition.php


Cool dude, totally gonna check that out. I bookmarked it, so I can pass it along .


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Apr 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> A 250w HPS doesn't have enough light penetration for a room that high. So my best advice would be to either lower the height or get a bigger light or get another 250. Adding T5's will give it a more natural light but again there's the light penetration issue again.
> 
> Basically your top canopy will look great but the lower nodes are not going to be that great, because the 250 cannot penetrate through 8 feet of height which will affect lumens, because as the light penetration dies so does the lumens. Unless you had one HPS on each side and one on the top, that would provide the proper light penetration to the lower buds/nodes and the top/canopy.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help but i know all that about the penetration. And as far as the height of my room i just want it that high cuz i'm 6'2". I don't have to grow them 7" tall. My last grow was in a little closet and that shit sucks. So i was kinda wondering what the bigger room would be like.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 6, 2009)

MyGTO2007 said:


> Thanks for the help but i know all that about the penetration. And as far as the height of my room i just want it that high cuz i'm 6'2". I don't have to grow them 7" tall. My last grow was in a little closet and that shit sucks. So i was kinda wondering what the bigger room would be like.


Ah ok gotcha, I forget people aren't as small as I am sometimes lol. Yeah you should be fine then if you don't plan to grow them 7 foot tall. You sound like you've got a grasp of things though, so I think you should be alright.

3 plants under each 250 I'm gathering then right? You should be fine, and you should be much happier not being cramped like a great white in a sardine can lol.

However you're probably gonna want more than just a can fan, the heat will definitely be easier to manage but you still need to refresh the room with air and strengthen the plants.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Cool dude, totally gonna check that out. I bookmarked it, so I can pass it along .


It has to do with florida.But the way i look at it is the more states that do.The better chance of all around for legalizing.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> It has to do with florida.But the way i look at it is the more states that do.The better chance of all around for legalizing.


My domestic partner is from Florida so it's all good. Even if she wasn't from Florida I would still support because of the fact that again as you said the more the better.

You cannot hold down millions of people forever, those people can hold themselves down though. If I didn't take my part in this regardless if it's my state or not, I'd be hurting our cause as a community. The more people who stand up and sign up, the more things will progress. The Mona Lisa didn't get created by Leonardo Davinci sitting on his ass doing nothing.

Not to mention that legalization or even decriminalization would help individuals like myself not feel like a criminal because I don't have a med card (Yet, getting things rolling today actually lol) and trying to medicate my condition.

Sorry to come off kinda brash and abrupt but I'm really passionate about it, obviously lol.


----------



## Bodders (Apr 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Ah ok gotcha, I forget people aren't as small as I am sometimes lol. Yeah you should be fine then if you don't plan to grow them 7 foot tall. You sound like you've got a grasp of things though, so I think you should be alright.
> 
> 3 plants under each 250 I'm gathering then right? You should be fine, and you should be much happier not being cramped like a great white in a sardine can lol.
> 
> However you're probably gonna want more than just a can fan, the heat will definitely be easier to manage but you still need to refresh the room with air and strengthen the plants.


 I have 9 plants in total.5 young plants all showing pre-flowers femmed seeds and 4 seedlings under 1week old.I wish i never germed the other4 seedlings as i think i have too much now.The question is the ones with pre-flowers are 6-7inches tall whats the ideal size to go into bloom 12/12?.The buld is 15" away from canopy is this ok


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 6, 2009)

Bodders said:


> I have 9 plants in total.5 young plants all showing pre-flowers femmed seeds and 4 seedlings under 1week old.I wish i never germed the other4 seedlings as i think i have too much now.The question is the ones with pre-flowers are 6-7inches tall whats the ideal size to go into bloom 12/12?.The buld is 15" away from canopy is this ok


A 250 will grow a plant that's 3-4 feet tall perfectly fine, so about 1-2 feet when you throw them into flower, that way you get the proper light penetration you need on the lower buds. 

The bulb being 15" from the canopy is way too far. You want between 5-10 inches above the canopy, that's optimal. The closer the better, but make sure you have a good controlled climate so that you don't burn your plants.

The best thing I can tell you is to make a veg box, it doesn't need to be that big so it shouldn't be too expensive.

Hope this helps .

Edit: Holy shit 9 plants under a 250?! Sorry just re-read that lol, but yeah definitely get a veg box going dude. That's WAY too many plants for a 250. If you want good product then invest in making a veg box, because that many plants under a 250 isn't going to produce the best results. Also you'll have two harvests and some to smoke on while the other seedlings grow and what not.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> My domestic partner is from Florida so it's all good. Even if she wasn't from Florida I would still support because of the fact that again as you said the more the better.
> 
> You cannot hold down millions of people forever, those people can hold themselves down though. If I didn't take my part in this regardless if it's my state or not, I'd be hurting our cause as a community. The more people who stand up and sign up, the more things will progress. The Mona Lisa didn't get created by Leonardo Davinci sitting on his ass doing nothing.
> 
> ...


Everybody on this site needs to be passionate about it.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 6, 2009)

Bodders said:


> I have 9 plants in total.5 young plants all showing pre-flowers femmed seeds and 4 seedlings under 1week old.I wish i never germed the other4 seedlings as i think i have too much now.The question is the ones with pre-flowers are 6-7inches tall whats the ideal size to go into bloom 12/12?.The buld is 15" away from canopy is this ok


1 to feet is fine before you flower.You need to make a veg box though.And lower the light to 5-10 inches above.I get away with 5 inches.It will all work out for ya


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Everybody on this site needs to be passionate about it.


Yeah if everyone on the site were as passionate about other states as well as their own, as much as they're passionate about growing.... You know where I'm going with this lol.

How's your whiteberry's by the by?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah if everyone on the site were as passionate about other states as well as their own, as much as they're passionate about growing.... You know where I'm going with this lol.
> 
> How's your whiteberry's by the by?


She is not doing bad.But have had a change of plans.Put back to 20/4.
Think i am going to take 8 clones from her,and when they get roots put them is my big DWC that hols 8 and put them on 12/12 with the fogger set-up.Waiting for the replacement tranducers to show up.This way i will have 8 to harvest and right around 7-10 days before they are done make 8 more and try to keep this going.Then in the tent i am using now make a train wreck grow.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> She is not doing bad.But have had a change of plans.Put back to 20/4.
> Think i am going to take 8 clones from her,and when they get roots put them is my big DWC that hols 8 and put them on 12/12 with the fogger set-up.Waiting for the replacement tranducers to show up.This way i will have 8 to harvest and right around 7-10 days before they are done make 8 more and try to keep this going.Then in the tent i am using now make a train wreck grow.


Nice improvising there M! Yeah get those clones for sure, a continuous grow is always a nice thing.

As far as TW my oh my that smoke is so tastie and smooth and just absolutely delicious. The high is nice, really enjoyed that strain.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nice improvising there M! Yeah get those clones for sure, a continuous grow is always a nice thing.
> 
> As far as TW my oh my that smoke is so tastie and smooth and just absolutely delicious. The high is nice, really enjoyed that strain.


Never had it.I also have 1 of each of the following.
fem.great white shark
fem. lemon skunk
fem. white rhino
fem. cheese
fem. super silver haze
fem. hawaiian snow
fem. supergirl
fem. white widow skunk


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Never had it.I also have 1 of each of the following.
> fem.great white shark
> fem. lemon skunk
> fem. white rhino
> ...


did you buy them color coded fem packs form greenhouse?

i was looking at the Indica H mix.. good shit


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 6, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> did you buy them color coded fem packs form greenhouse?
> 
> i was looking at the Indica H mix.. good shit


That be the one wretched420
And that is the mix i got,the hawaiian snow is from a sativa mix pack.Has haze stuff


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Never had it.I also have 1 of each of the following.
> fem.great white shark
> fem. lemon skunk
> fem. white rhino
> ...


Ahh so many pretty strains, lol. I just have my Black domina and Blue madness. I'm thinking of getting some other strains from Attitude, just saving up and budgeting you know how it goes.

That looks like a nice line up though for sure. I've had lemon skunk and white rhino before, I like the WR better personally, but the LS is pretty good too lol.

Can't wait to see the outcome on these white berry's though!! C'mon replacement parts go go go!! Lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 6, 2009)

yea i want that H mix looks good lemon skunk is bomb smoke!

i got some sour diesel crosses in vegg right now but as for seeds all i got is dank bagseed and some papaya seeds..
i could use some more lol hopefully i will get some seeds from these Sour d crosses and trade some eventually ..


ill be sexing in a few weeks so ill know what ill be doing then..


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 6, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea i want that H mix looks good lemon skunk is bomb smoke!
> 
> i got some sour diesel crosses in vegg right now but as for seeds all i got is dank bagseed and some papaya seeds..
> i could use some more lol hopefully i will get some seeds from these Sour d crosses and trade some eventually ..
> ...


I have heard that papaya is very good.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Ahh so many pretty strains, lol. I just have my Black domina and Blue madness. I'm thinking of getting some other strains from Attitude, just saving up and budgeting you know how it goes.
> 
> That looks like a nice line up though for sure. I've had lemon skunk and white rhino before, I like the WR better personally, but the LS is pretty good too lol.
> 
> Can't wait to see the outcome on these white berry's though!! C'mon replacement parts go go go!! Lol.


 Black domina and Blue madness i have heard are the bomb


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Black domina and Blue madness i have heard are the bomb


Eh not the most stable genetics though....

However I've got some great news guys. I talked to like the only 1 of 2 cannabis specialist doctors in my state, and she said I just have to bring my documents of my condition and she would be "happy to sign off on it". She's in LA so I'll be seeing her at the end of the month when she comes back to my state. I could go through the other doctor but she seems really nice and what not, so I think I'll stick with her.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Eh not the most stable genetics though....
> 
> However I've got some great news guys. I talked to like the only 1 of 2 cannabis specialist doctors in my state, and she said I just have to bring my documents of my condition and she would be "happy to sign off on it". She's in LA so I'll be seeing her at the end of the month when she comes back to my state. I could go through the other doctor but she seems really nice and what not, so I think I'll stick with her.


That is great news.My doc here says to use it,but he can't legally tell me to.
Good to hear some encouraging news for once.
I


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 7, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That is great news.My doc here says to use it,but he can't legally tell me to.
> Good to hear some encouraging news for once.
> I


Yeah I'm totally stoked, and Florida should really jump on the band wagon. You would think that Florida would with all the lay offs and stuff.

Kind of nervous though, because in my state a doctor signs off on it, then your "Application" goes through the board of directors. So basically your doctor can sign off for you but it won't matter if the board denies it. You can apply as many times as you want but it costs 100 bucks per application. So I'm not out of hot water just yet.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 7, 2009)

Good luck bro


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 7, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Ahh so many pretty strains, lol. I just have my Black domina and Blue madness. I'm thinking of getting some other strains from Attitude, just saving up and budgeting you know how it goes.
> 
> That looks like a nice line up though for sure. I've had lemon skunk and white rhino before, I like the WR better personally, but the LS is pretty good too lol.
> 
> Can't wait to see the outcome on these white berry's though!! C'mon replacement parts go go go!! Lol.


Back to the original plan.Unpacked my other tent and it has a huge hole in it.I think a rat got it.I hope the fucker chocked on it.Anywat i was looking at the white berry real close and she has put out some pistals.So instead of screwing her up i am just going to let her flower.In the mean time i am going to build a split box for veg and flowering.
LOL take care and i am crossing my fingers for ya


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 7, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Back to the original plan.Unpacked my other tent and it has a huge hole in it.I think a rat got it.I hope the fucker chocked on it.Anywat i was looking at the white berry real close and she has put out some pistals.So instead of screwing her up i am just going to let her flower.In the mean time i am going to build a split box for veg and flowering.
> LOL take care and i am crossing my fingers for ya


Lol we can only hope that lil' bastard is dead somewhere or is having some really bad indigestion right now lol.

Rock on, yeah better safe than sorry. Especially after all the veg time that was put into it lol. Yeah separate boxes for grow are nice for sure. 

Also thanks for crossing your fingers for me .


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 8, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol we can only hope that lil' bastard is dead somewhere or is having some really bad indigestion right now lol.
> 
> Rock on, yeah better safe than sorry. Especially after all the veg time that was put into it lol. Yeah separate boxes for grow are nice for sure.
> 
> Also thanks for crossing your fingers for me .


What type fan do you use for ventillation.And what are your temps and humidity levels.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> What type fan do you use for ventillation.And what are your temps and humidity levels.


My temps stay between 68-78 degrees F (As long as the humidifiers are refilled lol). My humidity for veg is between like 60-70% RH, for flower I drop it down to like 40-50% RH.

I have one 12" fan for ventilation for veg because well if I have anymore turned on in there it will drop my humidity down to like frikkin' 39% and that's no good. For bloom I use 2 fans because I want my humidity around 40% anyway. 

Why do you ask?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 8, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> My temps stay between 68-78 degrees F (As long as the humidifiers are refilled lol). My humidity for veg is between like 60-70% RH, for flower I drop it down to like 40-50% RH.
> 
> I have one 12" fan for ventilation for veg because well if I have anymore turned on in there it will drop my humidity down to like frikkin' 39% and that's no good. For bloom I use 2 fans because I want my humidity around 40% anyway.
> 
> Why do you ask?


Just been having some up and downs with temps and humidity.I have been told that around 50 for veg and around 30 for flower.What do you think of this,being in florida the RH is a bugger to deal with.Always going up and down all the time.I have to use ridx alot in my room to help control it.Just checking to see if i am in the ballpark.My temps run between 69-79 and RH 50-30%


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just been having some up and downs with temps and humidity.I have been told that around 50 for veg and around 30 for flower.What do you think of this,being in florida the RH is a bugger to deal with.Always going up and down all the time.I have to use ridx alot in my room to help control it.Just checking to see if i am in the ballpark.My temps run between 69-79 and RH 50-30%


Yeah being in Florida I wouldn't push the humidity all too much, could do more harm than good really. I live in a dry climate, so I have to keep bumping up the humidity and if it goes over, no big deal just turn on another fan. We get like such a low humidity out here that my hygrometer will just say "Lo" lol.

My best advice would be to save up some money, get a humidifier, a dehumidifier, a portable AC, Portable heater and a climate control system. You just plug in the humidifier and dehumidifier on one side and the heater and AC on the other, set the temp and humidity % you want it at and BLAM no more worrying lol. I plan on doing this with my next grow if I have enough cash.

If you don't have the cash, you just gotta feel it out, that's what I did. As much of a pain in the ass it is, it's better than having a poor environment for the girls ya know?

Maybe try getting a dehumidifier for now? You know for those extra crazy humid days.

Wish I could help you out more Mind.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 8, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah being in Florida I wouldn't push the humidity all too much, could do more harm than good really. I live in a dry climate, so I have to keep bumping up the humidity and if it goes over, no big deal just turn on another fan. We get like such a low humidity out here that my hygrometer will just say "Lo" lol.
> 
> My best advice would be to save up some money, get a humidifier, a dehumidifier, a portable AC, Portable heater and a climate control system. You just plug in the humidifier and dehumidifier on one side and the heater and AC on the other, set the temp and humidity % you want it at and BLAM no more worrying lol. I plan on doing this with my next grow if I have enough cash.
> 
> ...


Thanks doob.I have a dehumidifier and i use Damprid.And my central air keeps the room my tent is in at 75.Have a few issues nothing major,but the nasty hot season is around the bend


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks doob.I have a dehumidifier and i use Damprid.And my central air keeps the room my tent is in at 75.Have a few issues nothing major,but the nasty hot season is around the bend


Well I know you can handle your own, regardless of hot season or not but good luck with the grow anyhow.

Hopefully the weather isn't too hot this year, doubtful but hopefully




.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 12, 2009)

Still waiting on the damn fogger parts.Plant is doing well,and getting bigger and thicker.
Will post some pics,camera on the fritz.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 12, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Still waiting on the damn fogger parts.Plant is doing well,and getting bigger and thicker.
> Will post some pics,camera on the fritz.


Damn shipping services lol, hope you get the parts soon but with or without you got yours handled .

"Will post some pics, camera on the fritz" Lol that rhymed nice lol.

Glad to hear the girls are healthy.


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Apr 13, 2009)

I bought a 250 watt HPS TODAY! And im gonna flower my plants in a week...Im SO fukin pumped to use the HPS. I had three decent grows with cfls (picture) ..but its time to move on up to the big leagues!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 13, 2009)

WeGotItForCheap said:


> I bought a 250 watt HPS TODAY! And im gonna flower my plants in a week...Im SO fukin pumped to use the HPS. I had three decent grows with cfls (picture) ..but its time to move on up to the big leagues!


Welcome to the club .

Cfl bud looks nice, you'll be happy with your results with the hps for sure.


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Apr 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome to the club .
> 
> Cfl bud looks nice, you'll be happy with your results with the hps for sure.


...Never been more proud to be in a club 

Ya man im stoked to see...I got plants that are about to finish flowering and im just gonna put the hps up on them for a week. Maybe itll make a little difference in a week ? lol. Iunno. But next grow is gonna be sick for sure.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 13, 2009)

WeGotItForCheap said:


> ...Never been more proud to be in a club
> 
> Ya man im stoked to see...I got plants that are about to finish flowering and im just gonna put the hps up on them for a week. Maybe itll make a little difference in a week ? lol. Iunno. But next grow is gonna be sick for sure.


For the current plants, it may make them a lil' more dense and you will probably see more swell. Depends on how many lumens you were putting out with the CFL's. What strain or strains you got going now?

The next grow is definitely gonna be sweet, what you got lined up?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 13, 2009)

WeGotItForCheap said:


> I bought a 250 watt HPS TODAY! And im gonna flower my plants in a week...Im SO fukin pumped to use the HPS. I had three decent grows with cfls (picture) ..but its time to move on up to the big leagues!


Welcome to the club WeGotItForCheap.
Doobs is correct as always.You should see some swelling and maybe a little density.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Welcome to the club WeGotItForCheap.
> Doobs is correct as always.You should see some swelling and maybe a little density.


Lol thanks Mind , how long until you get your fogger? Those bastards are sure taking their sweet time pickin' their asses with your package lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol thanks Mind , how long until you get your fogger? Those bastards are sure taking their sweet time pickin' their asses with your package lol.


Check this.Called the company today,and the guy tells me that they are back ordered.But does not state this on the web-site.And they are at least 30 days out.Now that sucks,but at least my grow is not down.I need to post some pics,This white berry is not growing like ive read it does.This one has alot of side-branching.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Check this.Called the company today,and the guy tells me that they are back ordered.But does not state this on the web-site.And they are at least 30 days out.Now that sucks,but at least my grow is not down.I need to post some pics,This white berry is not growing like ive read it does.This one has alot of side-branching.


Wow that's a pretty messed up turn of luck there Mind, damn dude I'm sorry . Maybe the side branching is a different pheno or something? Either way I hope things pan out better for you man.

Like you said though at least you still got your grow and it's not down .


----------



## iDrops (Apr 13, 2009)

I am now a part of the 250w HPS Club! Currently have 1 purp bagseed that is on week 3 of veg. The first 2 weeks were under CFL. But i have to say the plant is loving the new HPS. It is in MG soil (yes i know...bad) but i do have Fox Farm nutes going on it. No problems yet..just lush green growth. Cant wait to start flowering


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 13, 2009)

iDrops said:


> I am now a part of the 250w HPS Club! Currently have 1 purp bagseed that is on week 3 of veg. The first 2 weeks were under CFL. But i have to say the plant is loving the new HPS. It is in MG soil (yes i know...bad) but i do have Fox Farm nutes going on it. No problems yet..just lush green growth. Cant wait to start flowering


Welcome to the club idrops.

I think MG is bad personally, I've heard horror stories and have had my own horror story with it. In my experience MG is impossible to flush, lesson learned don't send the spouse out to get your soil lol. However I have also seen and heard really good results from MG, it's just not my cup of tea I guess or maybe I just did it wrong lol. I use FF Ocean Forest, it works well.

I like FF nutes, some naturalists don't like it, because I believe it's somewhat synthetic but I like it and haven't had problems with it.

Can't wait to see some pics of the grow .


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Apr 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> For the current plants, it may make them a lil' more dense and you will probably see more swell. Depends on how many lumens you were putting out with the CFL's. What strain or strains you got going now?
> 
> The next grow is definitely gonna be sweet, what you got lined up?


I was putting out about 16000 lumes with the cfls, but it was a pain in my ass havin 4 of them and moving them around. Plus the HPS is on right now for the first time and light distribution is definetly more even and deeper. Its sick. AND ITS NOT EVEN AS HOT AS MY CFLS (its seems), and i got the plant like 6 inches away and its not even hot. So maybe ill supplement with CFLS.

Im doin dwc right now for 2 or 3 plants with 4 bubbles disks. However i have a 4 gallon tan now and im swtiching to a much wider container, so the plants arent trying to friggen eat each other. The more spacing along with the HPS is gonna be a sick grow. My strain is white widow feminized.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2009)

WeGotItForCheap said:


> I was putting out about 16000 lumes with the cfls, but it was a pain in my ass havin 4 of them and moving them around. Plus the HPS is on right now for the first time and light distribution is definetly more even and deeper. Its sick. AND ITS NOT EVEN AS HOT AS MY CFLS (its seems), and i got the plant like 6 inches away and its not even hot. So maybe ill supplement with CFLS.
> 
> Im doin dwc right now for 2 or 3 plants with 4 bubbles disks. However i have a 4 gallon tan now and im swtiching to a much wider container, so the plants arent trying to friggen eat each other. The more spacing along with the HPS is gonna be a sick grow. My strain is white widow feminized.


CFL's are good as supplemental lighting for sure, the 250 only has about 3-4 feet of light penetration so the CFL's would provide lighting for the lower nodes/buds. 

Glad you like the HPS Wegotit, even with the 16k lumens you had with the CFL's, the HPS has better light penetration than the CFL's so I think you'll still be impressed regardless of lumen output honestly.

3-4 plants under a 250 is fine, especially if you plan to put in supplemental lighting, just watch your heat and humidity.

WW is a good strain, I'm actually smoking on some WW as I type this up lol. Nice smoke, nice taste and good high.

Can't wait to see some results and pictures .


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Apr 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> CFL's are good as supplemental lighting for sure, the 250 only has about 3-4 feet of light penetration so the CFL's would provide lighting for the lower nodes/buds.
> 
> Glad you like the HPS Wegotit, even with the 16k lumens you had with the CFL's, the HPS has better light penetration than the CFL's so I think you'll still be impressed regardless of lumen output honestly.
> 
> ...


Haha ya for sure im gonna post them. I got my HPS going from 10 pm to 10 am, and i checked the temp out this morning after the first full 12 hours and guess what? my 4 cfls were significantly hotter. The temp in the room is 21 C (im canadian, lol so i dont know farenheit) and with the cfls it was around 25. So that was a very pleasant surprise cuz i was worried about it. But ya, ill post pics soon of my young's and keep updated. its only been one day and switching from cfls to hps maybe have been the best idea ever lol.

Ya and i think your right, The "light" itself is much better, like just by looking at it. The light is much redder and suitable for flowering. and GODDAM BRIGHT. jesus, cant even look at the bulb.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2009)

WeGotItForCheap said:


> Haha ya for sure im gonna post them. I got my HPS going from 10 pm to 10 am, and i checked the temp out this morning after the first full 12 hours and guess what? my 4 cfls were significantly hotter. The temp in the room is 21 C (im canadian, lol so i dont know farenheit) and with the cfls it was around 25. So that was a very pleasant surprise cuz i was worried about it. But ya, ill post pics soon of my young's and keep updated. its only been one day and switching from cfls to hps maybe have been the best idea ever lol.
> 
> Ya and i think your right, The "light" itself is much better, like just by looking at it. The light is much redder and suitable for flowering. and GODDAM BRIGHT. jesus, cant even look at the bulb.


25C is about 77F so you're good even with the supplement lighting, nice! 

Yeah don't look directly into the bulb or try not to, shit can ruin the eyes if you like stare into it lol.

Glad you made the switch, seems like you're enjoying it a lot, well as much as you can enjoy a light anyway lol.


----------



## mr.woodes (Apr 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome to the club idrops.
> 
> I think MG is bad personally, I've heard horror stories and have had my own horror story with it. In my experience MG is impossible to flush, lesson learned don't send the spouse out to get your soil lol. However I have also seen and heard really good results from MG, it's just not my cup of tea I guess or maybe I just did it wrong lol. I use FF Ocean Forest, it works well.
> 
> I like FF nutes, some naturalists don't like it, because I believe it's somewhat synthetic but I like it and haven't had problems with it.


Whats up fellow users. I to run a 250W HPS. Its used in a ~2*2*6 area. There is four (hopefully girls) goin underneath on a 18/6 photo-period. All were placed in MG soil. I wont use it again but i am not noticing any real issues yet. Maybe that it seems pack down a bit. I am using Maxicrop and Neptune organics and stays between 70-80F. They are about 5 weeks and all are unknown bag seed. Smells good though lol..


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2009)

mr.woodes said:


> Whats up fellow users. I to run a 250W HPS. Its used in a ~2*2*6 area. There is four (hopefully girls) goin underneath on a 18/6 photo-period. All were placed in MG soil. I wont use it again but i am not noticing any real issues yet. Maybe that it seems pack down a bit. I am using Maxicrop and Neptune organics and stays between 70-80F. They are about 5 weeks and all are unknown bag seed. Smells good though lol..


Welcome Mr.W . So you're switching to bloom soon or are you vegging it out a bit more?


----------



## plantman969 (Apr 14, 2009)

whats up. I am a fairly new to personal growing and have started out with a full line of botanicare nutes, plus a few additives.

Nutrients I Run - For a 250w Conversion (MH flower/HPS Bloom) 14gallon, DWC rubbermade tote w/two 15" air stones with a water rez level of 9 gallons for 3 plants. in a 2x2x6 Homebox S. 4" 170cfm carbon filer exaust, two 4" 80cfm inline fans for air intake straight from humidifier, and two 6" clip fans for interior air movement. temps 67 night - low 84-87 high day with a low - 35% humitity all times. RO or Distilled Water 

how can i improve or got any ideas on helping me with better flowering nutes or somthing you have used or have noticed benifits from.



Botanicare:

PBP Grow - From 5ml pre-soaking rockwool for seeds - end of week 2 15ml grow/bloom of flowering

PBP Bloom - week 1 of flowering 10ml grow 15ml bloom till buds start to form the only bloom - 1 1/2 week before harvest

Calmag - 2.5ml gal presoaked rockwool for seeds - harvest never going higher than 8ml

Liquid Karma - 15ml presoaking rockwool for seeds - 12ml gal veg 15ml gal bloom - harvest

Sweet - 5ml presoaking rockwool for seeds - 10-12ml for veg, 12-20ml bloom to harvest - Dont care great for seed germination and all the way through imo helps keep plant nice and compact during veg use both calmag and sweet keeping it close to 60 - 40 sweet-calmag

Silica Blast - Start adding at 2.5 ml a gal after fist set of tru leafs. Great natural ph Up No more than 5ml a gal at any given time.


Advanced Nutrients:

B52 - 1ml a gal for presoaking rockwool for seeds - 2-4ml a gal veg to transistion of 12/12 stop for 3 weeks and back to 2-4ml a gal bloom

Voodoo Juice - From start to finish/flush Great ****ing Stuff dont care whtany one says. its all in how you apply it i think. Granted i wasted a good chunk of change but i feel now every crop could benifit. I took some trial and error but imo there are a few ways one can benifit from it. at first
i went with the 30ml a gal for the full res and went half stength on nutes worked great no **** 3 hours i noticible root growth the next day double.
But 30ml a gal is way too much. i could explain this prosses of trail an error but that is for a diferent post. In the end i mix 1-2ml PER PLANT in a liquid siringe and then suck up some rez (filling the 60ml siringe) water after a day of the nutes sitting in the tote mixing - make sure pH is between 5.5 - 6.3 I then shake siringe and inject 20ml directly to the base of plant and rockwool. after this i usully add 10 - 15 ml a gallon based on total rez gallons not the number of gallons with mxed nutes so for me 90ml every rez change - for me 3 times a grow. baby-veg, veg-end of first month bloom, and bloom to flush 

Sensizym - Next purchase and will use with every rez change, when needed, and for flush

pH Up 
pH Down

Nutes I am going to purchase:
Collosal Bud Blast or Wet Betty Organic
Big Bud.


Nutrients must be mixed i a certin order so as to not lock other nutes out.
THIS IS THE BIGGEST AND BEST THING I HAVE LEARNED IN HELPING ME MAINTAIN MY LEVELS. If mixed in the right order very little pH up or down will be needed. For me after mixing I have to use a couple drops of pH up because of PBP Grow or Bloom when added lower pH significantly.

This is my mix and order for current veg and transition: Last two gallon mixes

RO Water - pH 7.1/75f/.32ec/220ppm/TDS 7 
then add
10ml Liqiud Karma- ph 5.9/75f/.46ec/320ppm/TDS 226
+
10ml Sweet - forgot to get readings
+
7ml Calmag- pH 5.91/75f/1.38ec/960ppm/TDS 713
+
2ml B52- pH 5.8/75f/1.5ec/1040ppm/TDS 753
+
2ml Silica Blast- pH 6.5/75f/1.5ec/1070ppm/TDS 771
+
15ml PBP Grow- pH 5.35/75f/2.71ec/1890ppm/TDS 1440
my gallon mixes before transition

Transition Mix: Best Mix Yet
1 Gallon RO Water - ph 7.27/76f/.16ec/120ppm/TDS 12
+
12ml Liquid Karma- pH6.38/74f/.48ec/330ppm/TDS 241
+
12ml Sweet- pH 6.02/74f/.94ec/660ppm/TDS 487
+
6ml Calmag- pH 6.04/74f/1.47ec/1020ppm/TDS 763
+
10ml PBP Grow- pH 4.99/74f/2.38ec/1660ppm/TDS 1220
+
3ml Silica Blast- pH 5.73/74f/2.41ec/1680ppm/TDS 1310
+
12ml PBP Bloom- pH 5.23/74f/3.18ec/2220ppm/TDS 1790
+
2 drops pH Up- pH 5.51/74f/3.18ec/2220ppm/TDS 1790
Final Readings.

I start my rez with low nutes and add 1/2 - full strength nutes premixed in gallons as the water level lowers to my add back and if i feel the plants are getting to manny nutes i just take out a 1/2 - 1 gal rez water and add some pH balanced RO water then go back an hour later empty a gl of rz water add some pH down and dump it back in.

this is what i am working with hope it helps i will throw some pics up soon

OH DONT USE ROOTS ORGANIC TRINITY IN YOU DWC FOAMS/BUBBLES AND THE PLANTS DONT SEEM TO LIKE IT - BUT I BET IT IS GREAT IN SOIL.

1)Tap water is also a great way yo add natural ph up to your rez.

2)In which order and how do you mix your nutes? I read that the best way to take full advantage of your feeding program was to manage your nute mixing. So you would mix your additives/macros LK Sweet Carbo Load B52 ect, then your NPK Nutes PBP grow/bloom then your benificials voodooo, taranjula, pirana, sub -b sub-m ect. In doing so you will not lock any nutes out in the mixing process. also benificals should be added after the rez and nutes have had time to mix properly. I have had great succes with this and RO water statrting at ph 7 ending in 5.3-5.9

3)Also true you should definitally use PBP Grow in the first 3 weeks of bloom or till buds start to form. To get over the phos problem i was told using B52 after buds start to form will help this problem.

4)Side Note Try Sweet in veg i think you will like it. Just use a little less calmag. i use both together - sweet because it says if used in veg it will help keep plants from becoming soft stemed and lengthy. And my plants are short stocky bushes.


Like i said i start low and add high. My res is not that high that was the total of my add back mixes my rez sets at

Currently :

Bloom Box - Sprouted 3/8 - pH 5.78/74f/2.34ec/1630ppm/TDS 1330

Veg Box w/2- 2 week old plants from seed started 4/1- pH 5.91/71f/1.51ec 1050ppm/TDS 828


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 14, 2009)

plantman969 said:


> whats up. I am a fairly new to personal growing and have started out with a full line of botanicare nutes, plus a few additives.
> 
> Nutrients I Run - For a 250w Conversion (MH flower/HPS Bloom) 14gallon, DWC rubbermade tote w/two 15" air stones with a water rez level of 9 gallons for 3 plants. in a 2x2x6 Homebox S. 4" 170cfm carbon filer exaust, two 4" 80cfm inline fans for air intake straight from humidifier, and two 6" clip fans for interior air movement. temps 67 night - low 84-87 high day with a low - 35% humitity all times. RO or Distilled Water
> 
> ...


 
Nice going.Is your nutes making your roots brown like that.Or do you have some light getting into the res?


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2009)

Welcome Plantman , that's a lot of info but my one suggestion is to get that high temp lowered to around 78-ish. 

As far as everything else, Mindmelted will definitely help you. Mind knows his stuff, and he's hydroponics.



Mindmelted said:


> Nice going.Is your nutes making your roots brown like that.Or do you have some light getting into the res?


This one's on you Mind I have very little experience with hydro , lol.

Edit: I think Mind's a he but I could be wrong lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 14, 2009)

Mind is a he and will help all i can.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome Plantman , that's a lot of info but my one suggestion is to get that high temp lowered to around 78-ish.
> 
> As far as everything else, Mindmelted will definitely help you. Mind knows his stuff, and he's hydroponics.
> 
> ...


Doobs you are correct again.I am a he


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs you are correct again.I am a he


Woman's intuition is great  lol.


----------



## ceerock (Apr 14, 2009)

Whats up everyone ... I have like 2 runs under my belt with a 600 w hps but now ive moved north and my new space is only 36" x 20" , so i didnt wanna over do it and bought a 250 hps ... so far it seems great the smell is a problem tho ... i need a scrubber... 

Anyway heres a pic of my ladies . the one on the left is Afghan Kush to the right White berry and in the back super skunk ... Theyve been flowering for like 4 days but the ss hasnt showed sex .... any help would be appreciated...


----------



## HydroBandits (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I just resently meet the requirements for the club. I purchased a 250 ballast kit and bulb. 
I have one grow under my belt using cfls and was happy but bottom nugs were fluffy. 

I am now running a small sog op using three 16 quart DWC rezs and will put the 250 above. It should look like this

----------------250----------------=====cfl====

{DWC wk 6-9}{DWC wk 3-6}{DWC wk 1-3}

Each rez will have 8 clones and will be flowered with no veg time.

Our first batch is flowerin but under only cfls till our 250 gets here.

Any feed back is well comed


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Apr 14, 2009)

HydroBandits said:


> Well I just resently meet the requirements for the club. I purchased a 250 ballast kit and bulb.
> I have one grow under my belt using cfls and was happy but bottom nugs were fluffy.
> 
> I am now running a small sog op using three 16 quart DWC rezs and will put the 250 above. It should look like this
> ...


Thats more or less the exact grow im doin. Im pumped to see your resutls.

BTW how do ppl feel about using dr. hornbys big bud..Im thinking about trying it out to get better bud.
*
*


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2009)

ceerock said:


> Whats up everyone ... I have like 2 runs under my belt with a 600 w hps but now ive moved north and my new space is only 36" x 20" , so i didnt wanna over do it and bought a 250 hps ... so far it seems great the smell is a problem tho ... i need a scrubber...
> 
> Anyway heres a pic of my ladies . the one on the left is Afghan Kush to the right White berry and in the back super skunk ... Theyve been flowering for like 4 days but the ss hasnt showed sex .... any help would be appreciated...


Welcome to the club Ceerock.

Males *usually* will show first so the SS not showing sex quite yet could be a good thing honestly, just have to wait that one out.

If you need help with anything definitely ask away, we'll do our best to help you out . They're looking happy by the way.



HydroBandits said:


> Well I just resently meet the requirements for the club. I purchased a 250 ballast kit and bulb.
> I have one grow under my belt using cfls and was happy but bottom nugs were fluffy.
> 
> I am now running a small sog op using three 16 quart DWC rezs and will put the 250 above. It should look like this
> ...


Welcome to the club Hydrobandit.

Sounds like a good setup to me, I would probably put the CFL's as supplement lighting around the bottoms of the plants though. So you get nice even coverage and decent lower buds, instead of fluffy.

Mindmelted will probably have more detail on the hydroponics aspect, because he grows hydro and I grow soil.

If you have any other questions feel free to fire away .


----------



## mr.woodes (Apr 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome Mr.W . So you're switching to bloom soon or are you vegging it out a bit more?


Prolly veg out a bit more. I have been really considering cloning one of my four to keep it goin cause its looks GOOD. but I don't even know sex which I know cloning could tell me. I just don't have the means to clone quite yet but dont wanna have to start from germ again.. any ideas on what I could keep my clones under while I flower the others?


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2009)

mr.woodes said:


> Prolly veg out a bit more. I have been really considering cloning one of my four to keep it goin cause its looks GOOD. but I don't even know sex which I know cloning could tell me. I just don't have the means to clone quite yet but dont wanna have to start from germ again.. any ideas on what I could keep my clones under while I flower the others?


If you're going to take clones just let the SS show it's sex naturally, take clones, give it time to heal (For stress purposes) and throw it into flower. The clones will need their own room though....

If you want a continuous grow, I would highly recommend getting a mother room/veg room and a clone area started. In the end it will make life easier, and you will have a stable continuous grow going.

The only idea I can think of is to get a box for veg and what not built. At this point you have 2 options, option 1 being you can start from germ since you have about 2 months flowering time and by the time you harvest your new grow will be ready for flower, or 2 take some clones (After it shows sex) and put them in the box to grow out, at the same time have a couple new seeds growing so you can clone those as well and do it again. So your cycle would be original, clones, original, clones, etc. This is where a separate area for clones would come in handy.

Again this is merely my personal preference, in the end it's up to you. Hope this helps some and I'm sure others will have useful feedback as well.


----------



## mr.woodes (Apr 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> If you're going to take clones just let the SS show it's sex naturally, take clones, give it time to heal (For stress purposes) and throw it into flower. The clones will need their own room though....
> 
> If you want a continuous grow, I would highly recommend getting a mother room/veg room and a clone area started. In the end it will make life easier, and you will have a stable continuous grow going.
> 
> ...


 Whats "SS"? To determine sex without cloning can only be done by switching them into flowering right? Can you clone after putting them into 12/12? I apologize, i am obviously newer to this and appreciate all your help. I would love to use all my closet and turn it into four separate areas, and i could, i just dont have the money for new lighting to that extent. Its not necessarily a continuous grow as it is producing enough to last between harvest. if ya know what i mean. lol  You got a really nice plan laid out there and I have definitly made note of it, as it is similar to an idea I had thought about as well.


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (Apr 14, 2009)

Im running out of room @ 3 wks of veg. I didnt use enough soil, and my plants are about 7 in tall apiece. Should i start flowering or is their a way i can transplants to another container? Should i be pruning and trimming too, come on forum help me out


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2009)

mr.woodes said:


> To determine sex without cloning can only be done by switching them into flowering right? Can you clone after putting them into 12/12? I apologize, i am obviously newer to this and appreciate all your help. I would love to use all my closet and turn it into four seperate areas, and i could, i just dont have the money for new lighting to that extent. Its not necessarily a continuous grow as it is producing enough to last between harvest. if ya know what i mean. lol


The plant will show it's own sex when it reaches maturity (While it's still in Veg). However you can induce maturity by switching to a 12/12 cycle also. I wouldn't do or recommend cloning after already in flowering honestly. I don't like to stress my plants out too much, especially in flowering because it can cause the plant to turn hermie.

As far as more yield I would recommend LST or SCRoG but I think your plants are too old now, try looking into supercropping. However with most major training, you need to train majorly in Veg only, go a little lighter on the training in flowering. With 3 plants under a 250 you'll be able to grow them to about 3-4 feet high, so I mean it's not that bad of a yield.

For a cheap veg area you can go to walmart and get a power strip, 8 daylight CFL's, 10 Y adapters, 2 outlet to light adapters, 4 teir white plastic Plano brand shelving unit, plastic white shower curtain or mylar gift wrap, and a fan or two for like 40-50 bucks out where I live. Prices might differ in your area. As far as a cheap-o cloner, tupperware, airpump, heating mat, another power strip, 2 daylight CFL's, and 2 outlet to light adapters for about another 50-60 bucks.

So I mean you could build it cheap, if you can save up like 100-200 bucks you can definitely pull off a cheap veg and clone area. After you save up more you can upgrade the light and other things in your veg and clone area.

Also no need to apologize, we're here to help with questions. Hopefully this helps you out some, if you need further detail feel free to ask.

Edit: Lol wow I obviously smoked 1 too many there, SS is short for Super Skunk.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2009)

My bad there Mr.W lol, I mixed up Ceerock's grow with yours, Ceerock's growing Superskunk. Again apologies for the mix up there, wow.... *Puts the pipe down* lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> Im running out of room @ 3 wks of veg. I didnt use enough soil, and my plants are about 7 in tall apiece. Should i start flowering or is their a way i can transplants to another container? Should i be pruning and trimming too, come on forum help me out


Hey there Sp4ce welcome to the club, you can transplant into a bigger pot. The way I like to transplant is to let the soil dry out a bit and then hold the plant and pot sideways, then tap it gentle on the sides and it will eventually give and pull out easily. After that I just re-pot the plant and add about an inch to 2 inches more topsoil.

As far as trimming you can trim off the first 4 inches off the bottom so that you have air flow and room to transplant if needed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 14, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> Im running out of room @ 3 wks of veg. I didnt use enough soil, and my plants are about 7 in tall apiece. Should i start flowering or is their a way i can transplants to another container? Should i be pruning and trimming too, come on forum help me out


yea man you will want to transplant before flowering.. those roots will be much happier. make sure to add soil to the bottom of the new pot before transplanting let your roots have room. follow doobs instructions pretty similar to what i do..

dont worry about trimming now wait untill later in flowering
and you dont want to trim too much your plants uses those nice big leaves.. i dont trim at all unless i got some nasty yellow leaves
but your plant looks healthy so you should be fine..

any more questions just ask man were all here lol.. and if we mistaken your question please correct us im sure all of us are pretty well medicated..


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. this is my first grow and i just want to make sure everything is going fine. the pot im using is big enough for the entire grow, i just didnt use enough soil, can i pull out my plant and just add more soil to the bottom? wretched, my plants look good right now?


----------



## plantman969 (Apr 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Nice going.Is your nutes making your roots brown like that.Or do you have some light getting into the res?


That would be all the LK it happens after i innoculate with voodoo juice. The roots grow all kinds of extra arms and attract the nutes.
When i do my rez change and rinse off the roots they are pearly white with the exception of a few brown stains from the nute soup.


----------



## Ceebus (Apr 14, 2009)

Here are 3 Northern Lights plants and 1 White Dwarf Seedling. The Northern Lights were started several weeks ago under CFL lighting and crappy Schultz soil with time release nutes and are stunted due to being rootbound. I thought that since Northern Lights was a shorter plant I wouldn't need a huge container but I was wrong. I am transferring to 3 gallon containers and FFOF soil mixed with Light Warrior tonight. I removed the CFL's for being a pain in the ass in a small closet and will be growing with a 250W MH system. Hopefully the transplant is sucessful.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 14, 2009)

plantman969 said:


> That would be all the LK it happens after i innoculate with voodoo juice. The roots grow all kinds of extra arms and attract the nutes.
> When i do my rez change and rinse off the roots they are pearly white with the exception of a few brown stains from the nute soup.


Kool,Just checking.You would be shocked at some of the roots i have seen.And it was not from the nutes.Nice job though.Keep up the good work.



Ceebus said:


> Here are 3 Northern Lights plants and 1 White Dwarf Seedling. The Northern Lights were started several weeks ago under CFL lighting and crappy Schultz soil with time release nutes and are stunted due to being rootbound. I thought that since Northern Lights was a shorter plant I wouldn't need a huge container but I was wrong. I am transferring to 3 gallon containers and FFOF soil mixed with Light Warrior tonight. I removed the CFL's for being a pain in the ass in a small closet and will be growing with a 250W MH system. Hopefully the transplant is sucessful.


They do not look to bad.But definitely put in bigger containers.And the 250 will due wonders for ya


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 14, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea man you will want to transplant before flowering.. those roots will be much happier. make sure to add soil to the bottom of the new pot before transplanting let your roots have room. follow doobs instructions pretty similar to what i do..
> 
> dont worry about trimming now wait untill later in flowering
> and you dont want to trim too much your plants uses those nice big leaves.. i dont trim at all unless i got some nasty yellow leaves
> ...


There's good ole' Wretched, I know I'm well medicated.... lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 15, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> Thanks for the input guys. this is my first grow and i just want to make sure everything is going fine. the pot im using is big enough for the entire grow, i just didnt use enough soil, can i pull out my plant and just add more soil to the bottom? wretched, my plants look good right now?



well if your pot is a good size then yea man just add some soil to the bottom of your pot if you got more room.. and yea your plant looks fine man


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 15, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Wow that's a pretty messed up turn of luck there Mind, damn dude I'm sorry . Maybe the side branching is a different pheno or something? Either way I hope things pan out better for you man.
> 
> Like you said though at least you still got your grow and it's not down .


 
I bitched at the guy so hard that they are sending me 3 free transducers for the problem.

Here are the pics of the white berry,notice all the side branches


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I bitched at the guy so hard that they are sending me 3 free transducers for the problem.
> 
> Here are the pics of the white berry,notice all the side branches


Lol nice Mind, way to stick it to the man and get free stuff at the same time lol .

White berry is looking nice Mind, the side branches honestly aren't that much of a biggie from what I can see. The plant is healthy and the roots are damned sexy lol . Can't wait to see how much you yield off of this one.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 15, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol nice Mind, way to stick it to the man and get free stuff at the same time lol .
> 
> White berry is looking nice Mind, the side branches honestly aren't that much of a biggie from what I can see. The plant is healthy and the roots are damned sexy lol . Can't wait to see how much you yield off of this one.


Thanks for the love doobs

Not that the side branches are a problem.It shoud be more single cola like,Not that i am complaining.We will see what she yields,She is very happy though


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks for the love doobs
> 
> Not that the side branches are a problem.It shoud be more single cola like,Not that i am complaining.We will see what she yields,She is very happy though


No problem Mind, I'm sure she will be even more beautiful in the following months, can't wait.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 15, 2009)

hey can you guys check out one of my plant problems here

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/184302-drooping-leaves.html

and let me know what you think?

Thanks guys


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 15, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> hey can you guys check out one of my plant problems here
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/184302-drooping-leaves.html
> 
> ...


Also left on your thread.
I have heard that you can grow in small containers,But it has never worked for me.You will stunt your plant somewhat,it will take awhile to grow/flower.And you will not get near the plants potential.If you want to stay with the pots,make sure your soil is conductive to good air supply and no light.I think Doobieus will be better suited to help,or Wretched420 also.LOL Hope this helps a little.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Also left on your thread.
> I have heard that you can grow in small containers,But it has never worked for me.You will stunt your plant somewhat,it will take awhile to grow/flower.And you will not get near the plants potential.If you want to stay with the pots,make sure your soil is conductive to good air supply and no light.I think Doobieus will be better suited to help,or Wretched420 also.LOL Hope this helps a little.


Thanks a lot for the response. Do you think the plants can tough it out with those size pots? I thought there were a lot of people on here that grow in like solo cups and stuff.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 15, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Thanks a lot for the response. Do you think the plants can tough it out with those size pots? I thought there were a lot of people on here that grow in like solo cups and stuff.


There are,But like i said it takes a magic touch.I do not have that magic touch.That is why i do hydro


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 15, 2009)

your makin me wanna go to hydro now haha

and here are some pics of no signs of sex yet... right? unless i'm lookin at the wrong part or somethin

this is my first grow so i'm still learning things


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 15, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Thanks a lot for the response. Do you think the plants can tough it out with those size pots? I thought there were a lot of people on here that grow in like solo cups and stuff.



yea your probably thinking about all those SOG 32oz cup grows.. most of these growers are going from a newly rooted clone to 12/12.. no veg time..
thats why they end up with nice short single cola plants..

as for your pot if its 1gallon youll be fine it looks that size from the pix but im not sure.. my first grow looked similar a little bigger pot and some more light fixed the problem for me

but give us more details we can surely help you if not us.. someone else
the information is out there


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> There are,But like i said it takes a magic touch.I do not have that magic touch.That is why i do hydro


lol im totally lost when it comes to hydro ill admit
as soon as i get some clones going im gonna be trying hempy style almost hydro ehh ehhhaha


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea your probably thinking about all those SOG 32oz cup grows.. most of these growers are going from a newly rooted clone to 12/12.. no veg time..
> thats why they end up with nice short single cola plants..
> 
> as for your pot if its 1gallon youll be fine it looks that size from the pix but im not sure.. my first grow looked similar a little bigger pot and some more light fixed the problem for me
> ...


Yeah i wanna say those are gallon size but i'm not sure. I should be ok with those plants drooping like that? Not sure what other details i can give you

Using moisture control soil
I watered today after checking the soil was dry
The water i have in a milk jug with the cap off that sits out at least 24 hours before using.
using a 250w hps
temps get up to almost 90 with the light on
about 65 when the lights are off


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 15, 2009)

I got some nice looking shit going in my flower box under a 250 watt HPS. You clubbers should come over and check it out. The purple plant in my avatar is under the 250 watt as well as this plant:


----------



## plantz (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey guys, im buying a HPS im thinkin 250 or 400 watt.. i want the 400 watt but i have questions... i found alot of expensive ones labeled "grow lights" al over google. Then i found a site that sells just the ballast... no reflector.. no bulb.. the bulbs are cheap right? anyways this is it.. http://www.1000bulbs.com/400-Watt-Hi...-Sodium/34226/
please check it out and tell me if i should buy that... is it not intended for growing? Can i build my own reflecter out of sheet metal? Is there any tricks to this? seems to good to be true!!! ...PM me pls


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 15, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Yeah i wanna say those are gallon size but i'm not sure. I should be ok with those plants drooping like that? Not sure what other details i can give you
> 
> Using moisture control soil
> I watered today after checking the soil was dry
> ...




i used moisture control my first grow too.. how much do you water???
are you watering till you get run off?? this stuff has a good amount of peat moss so you wont have to be watering so much maybe this is why you have droopyness just IMO 
try getting them temps down to about 80..


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 15, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I got some nice looking shit going in my flower box under a 250 watt HPS. You clubbers should come over and check it out. The purple plant in my avatar is under the 250 watt as well as this plant:


ooo Mr Tom post a colorful flowering pic for us?? oo pleasee!

i dont know if everyone saw but this guy has one of the prettiest bagseeds ive seen


----------



## plantz (Apr 15, 2009)

plantz said:


> Hey guys, im buying a HPS im thinkin 250 or 400 watt.. i want the 400 watt but i have questions... i found alot of expensive ones labeled "grow lights" al over google. Then i found a site that sells just the ballast... no reflector.. no bulb.. the bulbs are cheap right? anyways this is it.. http://www.1000bulbs.com/400-Watt-Hi...-Sodium/34226/
> please check it out and tell me if i should buy that... is it not intended for growing? Can i build my own reflecter out of sheet metal? Is there any tricks to this? seems to good to be true!!! ...PM me pls


anyone????info on this post


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 15, 2009)

plantz said:


> anyone????info on this post


yes this looks like a ballast kit you would have to set up yourself..
bulbs vary in prices you can buy a bulb from $20 - $120..
check www.craigslist.com if your in the usa you most likely will find a good deal near you just search HID or HPS..


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> i used moisture control my first grow too.. how much do you water???
> are you watering till you get run off?? this stuff has a good amount of peat moss so you wont have to be watering so much maybe this is why you have droopyness just IMO
> try getting them temps down to about 80..


I water about once a week, and i water till i have runoff yes.


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 15, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> ooo Mr Tom post a colorful flowering pic for us?? oo pleasee!
> 
> i dont know if everyone saw but this guy has one of the prettiest bagseeds ive seen


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 15, 2009)

tom__420 said:


>


kiss-ass
Words escape me right now.
...............

Thats Fucking Awesome Man


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 15, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> your makin me wanna go to hydro now haha
> 
> and here are some pics of no signs of sex yet... right? unless i'm lookin at the wrong part or somethin
> 
> this is my first grow so i'm still learning things


Too early to tell sex, wait it out it will eventually show.

As far as the plant problems, from this picture it looks like heat stress and over watering, to me anyway.

Also for transplanting I like to start off in 16 oz solo cups, then I move to a 1 gallon, then to a 3 gallon and that's where it will stay throughout the rest of the grow. Basically the rule of thumb for soil is 1 gallon of soil per foot of height.

Hope this helps and soil isn't that bad guys geez lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 15, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> I got some nice looking shit going in my flower box under a 250 watt HPS. You clubbers should come over and check it out. The purple plant in my avatar is under the 250 watt as well as this plant:


Nice Tom, F'n Ace seriously keep up the good work .


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 15, 2009)

and remember boys and girls that is bagseed lol what wonders


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 15, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> and remember boys and girls that is bagseed lol what wonders


Lol yes teacher, what wonders lol jk dude .


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 15, 2009)

The bushy LST'd plant that was pictured is a clone cut off of the purple plant before it went into flower. I'm hoping that the she shows the same wonderful colors that her mother is showing  Thanks for the nice comments you guys. I try to update with pics every few days so you can subscribe to my journal (link in signature) and see these babies develop


----------



## iDrops (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey team,

Im on day 18 of veg. My baby is just about 6-7 inches tall now. Is it too late to top it? From other posts i have read, everyone seems to do when the plant is just about 3-4 inches. But i am fairly new to this and would love some advice. Also, i started pre-soaking my WW x Super Silver Haze seeds that were given to be my a friend. I cant wait to get those going. 

And if anyone has any advice on temperature control please post up. My temps have been fluctuating recently and getting very hot because my grow is in a closet and theres basically no ventilation. I will be posting pics soon. But right now i dont have anything that special to look at. All advice welcome


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

iDrops said:


> Hey team,
> 
> Im on day 18 of veg. My baby is just about 6-7 inches tall now. Is it too late to top it? From other posts i have read, everyone seems to do when the plant is just about 3-4 inches. But i am fairly new to this and would love some advice. Also, i started pre-soaking my WW x Super Silver Haze seeds that were given to be my a friend. I cant wait to get those going.
> 
> And if anyone has any advice on temperature control please post up. My temps have been fluctuating recently and getting very hot because my grow is in a closet and theres basically no ventilation. I will be posting pics soon. But right now i dont have anything that special to look at. All advice welcome


Well my best advice would be to go down to home depot or another hard ware store where you can get a replacement closet door. This way you can cut vent holes (4 or 6 inch drill saw should help with that) in it without damaging the original closet doors. Get some dryer ducting to match the hole size, get some fans and assemble.

Heat is always exhaust/outake and is always up top, intake is always low down. Naturally heat rises so you want to make the exhaust on top, and cold air drops so that's why the intake is at the bottom.

That's how normal ventilation goes, for cooling. If you plan on doing it ghetto though, you just have to feel it out and get creative lol. I'm working with a budget too so trust me I know lol. I made a poor woman's swamp cooler, it works for me but doesn't work for others.

If you want more help or advice go ahead and give us a little more detail like the dimensions of the closet as well as how high the heat is getting, as well as how much you have to spend, what equipment you have currently, etc. That will help us to better assess your personal grow.

As far as topping, you're at 3 weeks from seed, I usually top at week 2 from seed or after 3 or 4 nodes. I think you should be fine to top honestly, it's a little close to show sex but I don't think it'll stress it out that badly. However a picture will better help me judge that better.

Hope this helps idrops, sorry it's so long and garbled. Just woke up and baked as hell lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> The bushy LST'd plant that was pictured is a clone cut off of the purple plant before it went into flower. I'm hoping that the she shows the same wonderful colors that her mother is showing  Thanks for the nice comments you guys. I try to update with pics every few days so you can subscribe to my journal (link in signature) and see these babies develop


I'm pretty sure that your clone should have the exact genetics from the mother, since you cloned it. Sorry I'm kinda half awake and stoned so be patient with my memory and I lol.

I'll be sure to check out your journal, and no prob for the compliments you deserve it!


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I'm pretty sure that your clone should have the exact genetics from the mother, since you cloned it. Sorry I'm kinda half awake and stoned so be patient with my memory and I lol.
> 
> I'll be sure to check out your journal, and no prob for the compliments you deserve it!


Doobs is here to save the day

Wake and Bake Huh


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs is here to save the day
> 
> Wake and Bake Huh


Wow I'm like a superhero lol, "Doobs is here to save the universe, one toke at a time!" lol jk.

Yeah wake and bake lol, my days are starting later because work has been slow. Also with the economy the way it is, clients have been breaking appointments so much it's crazy, thank god for appointment charges or I'd be screwed lol.

How are you this fine day Mind?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Wow I'm like a superhero lol, "Doobs is here to save the universe, one toke at a time!" lol jk.
> 
> Yeah wake and bake lol, my days are starting later because work has been slow. Also with the economy the way it is, clients have been breaking appointments so much it's crazy, thank god for appointment charges or I'd be screwed lol.
> 
> How are you this fine day Mind?


Actually just dragged my ass out of a hot and dirty trailer.But other than that,I am breathing and there is no dirt on me.So everything if fine at the moment.Busy day for you or no.Will be taking my toke break soon.Thank god my boss is kool and could care a less,As long as my work gets done.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Actually just dragged my ass out of a hot and dirty trailer.But other than that,I am breathing and there is no dirt on me.So everything if fine at the moment.Busy day for you or no.Will be taking my toke break soon.Thank god my boss is kool and could care a less,As long as my work gets done.


Nothin' wrong with trailers man, some of my best days were spent in a trailer ahhh the good ole' days. As far as me, nope not too busy right now. I get spurts where I'm busy for months and then not busy at all. I'm my own boss for the most part, so no biggie there with tokin'. I won't be soon when my friend's buddy (Also green friendly) opens up a new shop, but he's slackin' ass right now so it might be a bit until I'm busy again lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nothin' wrong with trailers man, some of my best days were spent in a trailer ahhh the good ole' days. As far as me, nope not too busy right now. I get spurts where I'm busy for months and then not busy at all. I'm my own boss for the most part, so no biggie there with tokin'. I won't be soon when my friend's buddy (Also green friendly) opens up a new shop, but he's slackin' ass right now so it might be a bit until I'm busy again lol.


Some are better than others

At least i got to blaze with the driver,Now i got to get shit in its place
LOL out


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 16, 2009)

*Say Doob, I was having probs too because of the same reasons. My Homebox XS is in my walk in closet in the corner, but no air vent except in the ajoining bathroom. My temps kept hovering around 87F - 88F until I finally drilled a 4 inch hole in my ceiling to the attic (use a stud finder first to avoid ALL obstacles....metal AND wood). Then I used my broom handle to push the insulation aside. Since I'm only venting my tent, which is 4sq feet, I'm not concerned about the smell in my attic, that covers my 2000 sq foot house.*

*Now my temps, with a 150w HPS, stay at 83F with lights on and 76F with lights off. My intake is a 5" passive at the moment, with my exhaust being just a 4" inline @ 65cfm.*

*I plan to upgrade to an 250w HPS and a 170cfm 4" exhaust fan, and that will bring my lights temp down to 80.5F.*

*Got some info for you, so check it out below:*

*The tried and true formula by The Home Ventilation Institute is CFM = 3.2 x wattage DIVIDED by YOUR DESIRED DIFFERENCE IN AMBIENT ROOM TEMP.*

*3.2 X 250W = 800 divided by 5 (degrees above ambient when lights are off) = 160cfm's needed. *

*So with my lights out ambient temp being 76F, I need at least a 160cfm fan to keep my temps just 5 degrees above 76F when lights are on. You can pick whatever desired degrees above ambient you want, and plug that number in, instead of 5 like me. A 170cfm fan puts me at 4.5 degrees above lights out ambient OR 80.5F.*

*For those that want to know if their exhaust fan cfm is giving correct cooling, note your lights out ambient temp. Then use this formula: 3.2 x wattage / current exhaust fan cfm's.*

*For me it's, 3.2 x 150w / 65cfm = 7.38F (7.4F) degrees. So my ambient lights out of 76F + 7.4 = 83.4F and as stated above, my lights on temps stay around 83F. Keep in mind this stays at that temp until i go poking around in my tent, then my added body heat kicks it up 3 or 4 degrees higher until I close the tent and give it about 5 minutes to drop again.*


----------



## Bodders (Apr 16, 2009)

Flo Grow said:


> *Say Doob, I was having probs too because of the same reasons. My Homebox XS is in my walk in closet in the corner, but no air vent except in the ajoining bathroom. My temps kept hovering around 87F - 88F until I finally drilled a 4 inch hole in my ceiling to the attic (use a stud finder first to avoid ALL obstacles....metal AND wood). Then I used my broom handle to push the insulation aside. Since I'm only venting my tent, which is 4sq feet, I'm not concerned about the smell in my attic, that covers my 2000 sq foot house.*
> 
> *Now my temps, with a 150w HPS, stay at 83F with lights on and 76F with lights off. My intake is a 5" passive at the moment, with my exhaust being just a 4" inline @ 65cfm.*
> 
> ...


Hi basically all i have is my fan and light in my grow chamber.When things get a bit hot in their i just open things up and alow the hot air escape.But things are now getting a little wormer outside and im not going to be able to start my next grow without any extraction.I have a bathroom fan , a 12"rotating fan which is in use atm and a spare PCfan.Could these help reduce temps with the 250?.I dont have a jod atm, and im skint living back at home and of course my grow is a stelth/micro 250 HPS and i need all the help i can get.Im growing in a tent which has no stibilitie to tie things to it or to hang objects so i think i need to macke something for this HELP ME PLEASE SOMEONEkiss-ass


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Flo Grow said:


> *Say Doob, I was having probs too because of the same reasons. My Homebox XS is in my walk in closet in the corner, but no air vent except in the ajoining bathroom. My temps kept hovering around 87F - 88F until I finally drilled a 4 inch hole in my ceiling to the attic (use a stud finder first to avoid ALL obstacles....metal AND wood). Then I used my broom handle to push the insulation aside. Since I'm only venting my tent, which is 4sq feet, I'm not concerned about the smell in my attic, that covers my 2000 sq foot house.*
> 
> *Now my temps, with a 150w HPS, stay at 83F with lights on and 76F with lights off. My intake is a 5" passive at the moment, with my exhaust being just a 4" inline @ 65cfm.*
> 
> ...


I'm not sure who the info is directed to but my temps and RH are fine.... as goes with my ventilation.... They stay at 68F low and 76F -78.6F high (Body heat included) with an RH of anywhere between 60-70% (I'm in Veg at the moment, RH will go down for Bloom). 

Thanks for the info but honestly I'm good.... but maybe some of the other club members may find it useful .


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Bodders said:


> Hi basically all i have is my fan and light in my grow chamber.When things get a bit hot in their i just open things up and alow the hot air escape.But things are now getting a little wormer outside and im not going to be able to start my next grow without any extraction.I have a bathroom fan , a 12"rotating fan which is in use atm and a spare PCfan.Could these help reduce temps with the 250?.I dont have a jod atm, and im skint living back at home and of course my grow is a stelth/micro 250 HPS and i need all the help i can get.Im growing in a tent which has no stibilitie to tie things to it or to hang objects so i think i need to macke something for this HELP ME PLEASE SOMEONEkiss-ass


How small of a grow room/cab are we talking here?

Can we get the dimension measurements?


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Some are better than others
> 
> At least i got to blaze with the driver,Now i got to get shit in its place
> LOL out


True that, the one I spent my time in was pretty run down lol (Panels ripped off, blinds busted, door busted, weeds and shit everywhere etc.). Nothing better than a run down trailer to house a bunch of destructive teenagers lol. Even though it was run down and times were rough, I can honestly say that some of the most entertaining moments in my life were spent there lol.

Nice dude, blazin' is always great, have fun lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> True that, the one I spent my time in was pretty run down lol (Panels ripped off, blinds busted, door busted, weeds and shit everywhere etc.). Nothing better than a run down trailer to house a bunch of destructive teenagers lol. Even though it was run down and times were rough, I can honestly say that some of the most entertaining moments in my life were spent there lol.
> 
> Nice dude, blazin' is always great, have fun lol.


Yeah its great.The trailers i was talking about are semi-trailers.The kind of trailers you are talking about are fine and dandy.
Used to get down and dirty in some dirty trailers


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah its great.The trailers i was talking about are semi-trailers.The kind of trailers you are talking about are fine and dandy.
> Used to get down and dirty in some dirty trailers


I couldn't get down and dirty lol, girl on girl action would have been gawked at and I like my personal "Dirty-ness" to be private lol. Probably would have been a good idea to make sex noises and listen to how hard the guys were trying to pick/break the lock on the door lol, now THAT would have been funny as fuck lol. Damn I wish I had a time machine so I could go back and actually do it lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I couldn't get down and dirty lol, girl on girl action would have been gawked at and I like my personal "Dirty-ness" to be private lol. Probably would have been a good idea to make sex noises and listen to how hard the guys were trying to pick/break the lock on the door lol, now THAT would have been funny as fuck lol. Damn I wish I had a time machine so I could go back and actually do it lol.


Nothing wrong with that
Yes the things we did when we where younger


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I couldn't get down and dirty lol, girl on girl action would have been gawked at and I like my personal "Dirty-ness" to be private lol. Probably would have been a good idea to make sex noises and listen to how hard the guys were trying to pick/break the lock on the door lol, now THAT would have been funny as fuck lol. Damn I wish I had a time machine so I could go back and actually do it lol.


 
Dirty girl,Now i have to go sit in the freezer


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Nothing wrong with that
> Yes the things we did when we where younger


No doubt lol.



Mindmelted said:


> Dirty girl,Now i have to go sit in the freezer


Lol my bad , but hey watch that frostbite dude, heard that shit is REALLY bad for testicles .


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> True that, the one I spent my time in was pretty run down lol (Panels ripped off, blinds busted, door busted, weeds and shit everywhere etc.). Nothing better than a run down trailer to house a bunch of destructive teenagers lol. Even though it was run down and times were rough, I can honestly say that some of the most entertaining moments in my life were spent there lol.
> 
> Nice dude, blazin' is always great, have fun lol.


im sure alot of us had great times in places like these


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> No doubt lol.
> 
> 
> Lol my bad , but hey watch that frostbite dude, heard that shit is REALLY bad for testicles .


Your too much fun girl


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 16, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> im sure alot of us had great times in places like these


Aint that the truth


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Your too much fun girl


Lol you're too much fun yourself guy .


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> im sure alot of us had great times in places like these


Yeah, that's true those times were too fun .


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol you're too much fun yourself guy .


Heads up on the florida petiton.I have 125 signatures so far and about $1500 for the campaign funds.Its a start on my part.Need about 650,000 sigs.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Heads up on the florida petiton.I have 125 signatures so far and about $1500 for the campaign funds.Its a start on my part.Need about 650,000 sigs.


Nice!! FL is a big place so I'm sure 650,000 sigs are gonna be easy.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nice!! FL is a big place so I'm sure 650,000 sigs are gonna be easy.


Lets hope so


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Heads up on the florida petiton.I have 125 signatures so far and about $1500 for the campaign funds.Its a start on my part.Need about 650,000 sigs.


wow nice im pretty sure Arizona only needs 153,365 signatures for 2010 and the petitions are not even printed yet.. i want to start this shit..

good luck with your state bro im sure all will go well!!!
High Hopes


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Lets hope so


Well I'll help some more, when my woman (Partner) gets home, I will have her send out the links to her friends and what not. Maybe we can help you get the word out more. I have let pretty much everyone I know to spread the word and support. Too bad we all don't live out there we'd totally help you get the word out.

Best of wishes and luck to you on your mission to liberate the suffering, mad respect.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> wow nice im pretty sure Arizona only needs 153,365 signatures for 2010 and the petitions are not even printed yet.. i want to start this shit..
> 
> good luck with your state bro im sure all will go well!!!
> High Hopes


Hmmm AZ is real close to me lol, I was asked to go out there this weekend actually lol.

Hit up Gay Pride in Phoenix Wretched, I don't know if ya'll are homophobic but it would be a great way to get a lot of signatures in a small amount of time and walking grounds.

You have to be a resident of the state to petition correct?


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Hmmm AZ is real close to me lol, I was asked to go out there this weekend actually lol.
> 
> Hit up Gay Pride in Phoenix Wretched, I don't know if ya'll are homophobic but it would be a great way to get a lot of signatures in a small amount of time and walking grounds.
> 
> You have to be a resident of the state to petition correct?



nah i have no problems like that everybody has there own mind and body do what you please.. the thing is the petitions are not even printed yet i have a meeting to go to on Saturday to discuss the campaign.. but that idea would be awesome that is a great way to get signature's. to bad there not printed lol..


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> nah i have no problems like that everybody has there own mind and body do what you please.. the thing is the petitions are not even printed yet i have a meeting to go to on Saturday to discuss the campaign.. but that idea would be awesome that is a great way to get signature's. to bad there not printed lol..


Well damn, get to printing Wretched  lol jk.


----------



## Flo Grow (Apr 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I'm not sure who the info is directed to but my temps and RH are fine.... as goes with my ventilation.... They stay at 68F low and 76F -78.6F high (Body heat included) with an RH of anywhere between 60-70% (I'm in Veg at the moment, RH will go down for Bloom).
> 
> Thanks for the info but honestly I'm good.... but maybe some of the other club members may find it useful .


*My bad Doob, that was meant for iDrop, who posted the need for help about 2 or 3 pages back.*


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Flo Grow said:


> *My bad Doob, that was meant for iDrop, who posted the need for help about 2 or 3 pages back.*


It's cool I was just confused honestly lol.


----------



## bubblegumwidow (Apr 16, 2009)

I'm running a 250w hydrofarm system on a eye hortilux conversion MH for veg and super hps for bloom. I have 15 plants now at 5 weeks from seed. works well in my box for seedling and early vegging but they come out soon and naturally a few leave due to weakness, males etc... but in the end I will have to take them from the box and wall off a little of the garage for more room on the floor. 250w worked good on my last grow when the 5 plants stayed in the box from seed to harvest. this time there is too many and the about 10 I will have out of the box will take up a roughly 5x5 area. mind you the area will be painted flat white but I wanted to know if supplemental lighting in the form of red spectrum cfl's would be beneficial. the plants are mostly serious seeds bubblegum and with my experiences, stays pretty short. been scratchin my head on this and wanted any opinions on usefulness of clf during flowering oh and heres some pics of setup


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Well damn, get to printing Wretched  lol jk.



haha well i would be if they would actually submit the initiative to the secretary of state already. the have been finalizing the initiative for a while now making sure the wording is correct so we will be on our journey soon enough..


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha well i would be if they would actually submit the initiative to the secretary of state already. the have been finalizing the initiative for a while now making sure the wording is correct so we will be on our journey soon enough..


I figured as much but I thought I'd be a lil' smart ass about it lol. Rock on though, for sure wording is definitely important. Well best of wishes to you guys out there in Az, I'm rooting for you dude .


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 16, 2009)

bubblegumwidow said:


> I'm running a 250w hydrofarm system on a eye hortilux conversion MH for veg and super hps for bloom. I have 15 plants now at 5 weeks from seed. works well in my box for seedling and early vegging but they come out soon and naturally a few leave due to weakness, males etc... but in the end I will have to take them from the box and wall off a little of the garage for more room on the floor. 250w worked good on my last grow when the 5 plants stayed in the box from seed to harvest. this time there is too many and the about 10 I will have out of the box will take up a roughly 5x5 area. mind you the area will be painted flat white but I wanted to know if supplemental lighting in the form of red spectrum cfl's would be beneficial. the plants are mostly serious seeds bubblegum and with my experiences, stays pretty short. been scratchin my head on this and wanted any opinions on usefulness of clf during flowering oh and heres some pics of setup


Welcome to the club Bubblegumwidow.

5x5 area you might want to just upgrade or buy another 250 honestly. Cfl's are decent for supplemental lighting, but with a 5x5 area you might just want to invest in another 250.

Hope this helps, setup looks nice. It's been a good while since I have smoked Bubblegum, sounds good. Good luck with your grow and hope this helps .


----------



## bubblegumwidow (Apr 17, 2009)

yeah I was considering picking up another 250 over upgrading the watts. I figure lower heat and better coverage with two 250's versus a 400 or 600w single. that would also allow me to have a veg and flower lamp for smaller grows to speed things up (6 week harvests). thanks for the opinion!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 17, 2009)

bubblegumwidow said:


> yeah I was considering picking up another 250 over upgrading the watts. I figure lower heat and better coverage with two 250's versus a 400 or 600w single. that would also allow me to have a veg and flower lamp for smaller grows to speed things up (6 week harvests). thanks for the opinion!


Save you a lil' bit of cash too .


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 17, 2009)

Hey Mind I talked to my partner last night and she said she will send it out to everyone she knows out there. Also she said to hit up Seminole Community College, she said it's in between Sanford and Lake Mary. She said that between the adult high school and actual college you should get a decent grip of signatures, I hope this helps you some. I can't do much being in a different state, and my state has medical so I figured to try and help you and Wretched as much as I can.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 17, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Save you a lil' bit of cash too .


Opens car door and smokes rolls out.

Whats up Doobs,Just spent a few hours out on the water in lovely florida.Caught some fish,and a really good Buzz

Bunch of dolphins playing around the boat,did not do much good for fishing but sure was a blast to watch them.
Well ahve a great day and burn one for me


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Opens car door and smokes rolls out.
> 
> Whats up Doobs,Just spent a few hours out on the water in lovely florida.Caught some fish,and a really good Buzz
> 
> ...


Awww that sounds absolutely fantastic Mind, I'm green with envy and thc right now lol. I used to live in Lahaina, Maui when I was a kid, I miss the ocean so so much, the fishing, the smell of ocean air, life can't get much better than that lol. Dolphins are so cute, so very very cute, smart too.

You have a great one too Mind and don't worry I got ya.

 One for you.
And one for me lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 17, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Awww that sounds absolutely fantastic Mind, I'm green with envy and thc right now lol. I used to live in Lahaina, Maui when I was a kid, I miss the ocean so so much, the fishing, the smell of ocean air, life can't get much better than that lol. Dolphins are so cute, so very very cute, smart too.
> 
> You have a great one too Mind and don't worry I got ya.
> 
> ...


It was awesome.Watching the parents teach the baby to rush the bait fish into the shallows and feed on them

It was like national geographic next to the boat,Really cool.And it was even better cause i was stoned off my Ass


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> It was awesome.Watching the parents teach the baby to rush the bait fish into the shallows and feed on them
> 
> It was like national geographic next to the boat,Really cool.And it was even better cause i was stoned off my Ass


Awesome man that's so cool, you totally got invited into that dolphin's life for a moment there, and what a moment to boot! 

Sounds like complete paradise, glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## ceerock (Apr 17, 2009)

I just moved up north from Central fl ... I miss it sooooooooo much......


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 17, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Awesome man that's so cool, you totally got invited into that dolphin's life for a moment there, and what a moment to boot!
> 
> Sounds like complete paradise, glad you enjoyed it.


It was like a little slice of heaven today

If everyday was like today i could leave now a happy man.


----------



## plantman969 (Apr 17, 2009)

Whats going on? So i have a few question.

I have my 2x2x6 grow space with my 250
3 plants in 9gal dwc. The plants look wonderful with no problems. (hopefully)

So my question - I have been doing a lot of reading and so forth and have noticed my plants are so much diff than most. 1st they are on day 6 of veg total of 4-7 in with more growth and root mass than most. The problem lies in the amount of space. i have 1 barneys farm nightshade in the front (indica)
small comparied to the others both Super Lemon Haze- 1 showing sativa phenos and the other more of the indica pheno.
These are the two i am concerned about. 
From the beginning they have been veged under the MH250 and now on the HPS250, yet the whole time my light is about 4-6 in above the plant. Because of this along with the multipule toppings they have become bushes. Yet they are short. I place my light really low because i have good air flow and have yet to burn the plants. i also dont have that large space between the stock and starting of growth like most do. Maybe 1" from tote to foliage. I did raise my light so it sits about 9" from the plants to help them strech. Once they reach 1.5 feet from the tote my screen will come into play SCROG
My buddy said because they area is so small once my buds fill out the screen it will be like a rainforest. Lush tops shitty undergrowth. I plan on trimming larger fan leafs throughout flowering to get more light penitration. and also installing 4 small cfls for suplamental lighting under the screen. Are my bushes going to make this really dificult? 

This is my first real grow and have had my bumps in the road - all most killed the plants in flower when i switched them to 12/12 the first time. they got nute lock out from low ph ended cutting off most of the plant and reveged for about a week and a half to get them recovered. Well in doing so they grew back and are super healthy but just really bushy. So maybe i over topped them?


I feel i have the process down pat for what works for me from seed to begining of flowering. But have never gone futher than that and dont quite know what to expect during the flowering process.

so any ideas comments that would help facilitate this learning please voice your opinions.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 17, 2009)

plantman969 said:


> Whats going on? So i have a few question.
> 
> I have my 2x2x6 grow space with my 250
> 3 plants in 9gal dwc. The plants look wonderful with no problems. (hopefully)
> ...




oright let me start by saying your plants look wonderful man and no you will be just fine with them bushes if i were you i would get the screen in there now . some actually like to put the screen in there in vegg and LST before they add a screen but this is not needed all the time.. 
let some growth come through it over time or you can set the screen lower and weave the bigger tops around into the screen. and let the shorter ones grow.. 
depending in the future you might wanna lollipop you plants take off the lower bud sites to focus on the "lush tops" sites..

these are alll opinions from my expierence with SCROG


i put my screen in a little to late but it worked out fine i could have a had a much evenier canopy if i would have put the screen in there earlier..



but heres some pix of my last scrog
there first pic are like 2 week flowering
and advance from there


i weaved the tall tops into the screen to allow the shorter ones to grow throught but they didnt have enough time too.
as you see some tops are taller than others this is what you want to try an avoid. 
but this was 4 plants under 1 screen and what a bitch it was..
this is why people start early with scrog for an even canopy.. 

check out Doob's grow this is what i mean starting it early and with LST https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/175767-doobs-complete-grow-journal-got-4.html

this is all IMO.. talk to others too im a wierdo for sure


----------



## bubblegumwidow (Apr 17, 2009)

*yeah screen or trellis a good idea. those look like some scrog plants for sure. dont know if its helpful but heres some pics of setup I use for trellis for mine. its just some dumb tiny screws with eyes at the end that go around entire frame ($1.25) and some nylon string (mold resistant, moisture resistant) and run lengths of string from one side to the other, tying them off at the eyes. it lets me adjust, move, or remove support where I need it without have to try to train tops through small holes in screen. cant beat it for the price and ease of installation*


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 17, 2009)

I just got some new pics up 250 watt club! You should follow the link in my sig to my journal to check them out


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 18, 2009)

ceerock said:


> I just moved up north from Central fl ... I miss it sooooooooo much......


My partner is from Orlando, she misses it too.



Mindmelted said:


> It was like a little slice of heaven today
> 
> If everyday was like today i could leave now a happy man.


Yeah I hear you dude, sounds refreshing, glad you had fun relaxin' under the sun .



plantman969 said:


> Whats going on? So i have a few question.
> 
> I have my 2x2x6 grow space with my 250
> 3 plants in 9gal dwc. The plants look wonderful with no problems. (hopefully)
> ...


Wretched is right on with everything for sure . 

I personally like to start a pre-training LST on my plants, palm them (Remove most lower nodes that aren't going to make it to the canopy), I give it time to heal and adjust, then I transition to SCRoG.

Now mind you the reason I do this is because of my limitations for space, that and I have small hands that can reach under the 2-4 inch space under the screen to water my plants. My space is only 4 ft high, so I have to train early.

I also have a sativa/indica hybrid and indicas in my grow, the hybrid is being SCRoG'd more than the indicas. The indicas will be moved around to accomodate the hybrid. Basically what I'm getting at is, I reserve most of the screen for the faster growing plants so my canopy stays even. Sometimes you gotta let your nodes grow out a bit before you can even them out and that's ok.

Also nice plants, especially for recovered plants, good job dude.



Wretched420 said:


> oright let me start by saying your plants look wonderful man and no you will be just fine with them bushes if i were you i would get the screen in there now . some actually like to put the screen in there in vegg and LST before they add a screen but this is not needed all the time..
> let some growth come through it over time or you can set the screen lower and weave the bigger tops around into the screen. and let the shorter ones grow..
> depending in the future you might wanna lollipop you plants take off the lower bud sites to focus on the "lush tops" sites..
> 
> ...


Wretched used my journal as an example, whooo! Wait.... was this a good example or bad? Lol just jokin Wretched .



bubblegumwidow said:


> *yeah screen or trellis a good idea. those look like some scrog plants for sure. dont know if its helpful but heres some pics of setup I use for trellis for mine. its just some dumb tiny screws with eyes at the end that go around entire frame ($1.25) and some nylon string (mold resistant, moisture resistant) and run lengths of string from one side to the other, tying them off at the eyes. it lets me adjust, move, or remove support where I need it without have to try to train tops through small holes in screen. cant beat it for the price and ease of installation*


I use the screen out of the old baby/dog gates. It's metal and has a plastic covering on the wire, also if you buy one of those gates or have one, you get 2 screens already framed with wood. The holes are 2x2 inches, and if the screen with the frame is too big you can cut it down because the screen is already formed into a perfect square.

SCRoG is just awesome isn't it?



tom__420 said:


> I just got some new pics up 250 watt club! You should follow the link in my sig to my journal to check them out


Will do Tom!




Now that I have caught up with replies, it's time to go enjoy a nice smoke down .

Love, Peace and Chicken grease everyone!


----------



## bkgmitts19 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hey 250 club some of you might of seen me round been doin my thang for awhile.. just gotta 250w and started a new grow journal, so I guess I'll fit in here... I'm full organics, usually water only, LST, slapstick fuck it I do it all, got height limitation and all the fun.. so HI gang


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2009)

bkgmitts19 said:


> Hey 250 club some of you might of seen me round been doin my thang for awhile.. just gotta 250w and started a new grow journal, so I guess I'll fit in here... I'm full organics, usually water only, LST, slapstick fuck it I do it all, got height limitation and all the fun.. so HI gang


Hey Mitts welcome to the club, always good to see another 250w user .


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 19, 2009)

bkgmitts19 said:


> Hey 250 club some of you might of seen me round been doin my thang for awhile.. just gotta 250w and started a new grow journal, so I guess I'll fit in here... I'm full organics, usually water only, LST, slapstick fuck it I do it all, got height limitation and all the fun.. so HI gang



cool man nice to have ya.. cant wait to see some pix


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2009)

Show us your stuff


----------



## Skywalker7 (Apr 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Show us your stuff


250 hps all the way!

The pictures are two days old, the growth since then has been incredible. I will post updated pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 19, 2009)

Skywalker7 said:


> 250 hps all the way!
> 
> The pictures are two days old, the growth since then has been incredible. I will post updated pictures tomorrow.


 
Very nice indeed.Your plants look nice and happy

Keep it up,and Smoke it up


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2009)

Skywalker7 said:


> 250 hps all the way!
> 
> The pictures are two days old, the growth since then has been incredible. I will post updated pictures tomorrow.


Lookin' good Skywalker, keep it up .


----------



## Skywalker7 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the words of encouragement Mindmelted and doobieus, since its my first grow the feedback given by you both validates my decision to begin growing! 

As promised, new pictures taken a few minutes ago.

Flowering will commence very soon given my limited space of 160cm height (and pre-female flowers emerged 4 days ago).

Happy Growing


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 20, 2009)

Have a Great Smoke Out Today!!!


----------



## mr.woodes (Apr 20, 2009)

happy four twenty


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2009)

Skywalker7 said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement Mindmelted and doobieus, since its my first grow the feedback given by you both validates my decision to begin growing!
> 
> As promised, new pictures taken a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...


 
Fing Awesome man.Looking killer,can't wait to see the end game.
Happy 420 and Good Smoking


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy 420 to everybody in the 250 club and else where.Smoke it up hard


----------



## WeGotItForCheap (Apr 20, 2009)

Happy 4:20!

Smoke it up


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 20, 2009)

Skywalker7 said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement Mindmelted and doobieus, since its my first grow the feedback given by you both validates my decision to begin growing!
> 
> As promised, new pictures taken a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...


Hey no problem Skywaler, you deserve it. Your plants are looking nice and healthy, glad Mind and I gave you enough encouragement to start growing more often .

*Also HAPPY 420 everyone!! Take those tokes, work those lungs and keep a smile on those faces. I know I will .


*


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2009)

Getting ready to vapor some OG Kush(Small sample)
Then at 4:20 going blow my brains out.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 20, 2009)

i hate you all

you have no idea how bad i wanna burn but can't because of a new job coming up.....

good for you though.... take a toke for me


----------



## Skywalker7 (Apr 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Fing Awesome man.Looking killer,can't wait to see the end game.
> Happy 420 and Good Smoking


No worries 'Mindmelted', I will keep you up-to-date with my girls. Planning on setting the timer to flower mode very soon! 

More pictures to come.


----------



## Skywalker7 (Apr 20, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Hey no problem Skywaler, you deserve it. Your plants are looking nice and healthy, glad Mind and I gave you enough encouragement to start growing more often .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2009)

Keep giving me the encouragement 'Doobieus', I might feel compelled to upgrade my tent to an XXL monster. 

Happy smoking 

Go for that XXL Monster.Listen to Doobieus,You want the bigger one,you need the bigger one.

Happy 420 my friend.


----------



## Skywalker7 (Apr 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Keep giving me the encouragement 'Doobieus', I might feel compelled to upgrade my tent to an XXL monster.
> 
> Happy smoking
> 
> ...


I'm already on ebay!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Go for that XXL Monster.Listen to Doobieus,You want the bigger one,you need the bigger one.
> 
> Happy 420 my friend.


Yes.... Listen to Doobie or else.... 

**Busts out 9 tails whip**

Lol jk Happy 420!!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 20, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> i hate you all
> 
> you have no idea how bad i wanna burn but can't because of a new job coming up.....
> 
> good for you though.... take a toke for me


Don't worry Burnzy we got you covered. For future reference though, there is a company named Vale that sells detox supplement pills. There is one brand of detox pills I trust and that's Permaclean, Vale makes them. Anyway it's a 7-14 day regiment that cleans you out completely, you can even do a 3 day regiment (Makes your pee look like mountain dew lol). The only downer is no caffiene, alcohol, cigarettes, HFCS or fatty foods, during the whole regiment or else it won't work.

Regardless Happy 420 Burnzy, I'll take more than just a toke for you dude.



Skywalker7 said:


> Keep giving me the encouragement 'Doobieus', I might feel compelled to upgrade my tent to an XXL monster.
> 
> Happy smoking


I think Mind already did lol, Mr Ebay .

Happy smoking to you as well .


----------



## Skywalker7 (Apr 20, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Don't worry Burnzy we got you covered. For future reference though, there is a company named Vale that sells detox supplement pills. There is one brand of detox pills I trust and that's Permaclean, Vale makes them. Anyway it's a 7-14 day regiment that cleans you out completely, you can even do a 3 day regiment (Makes your pee look like mountain dew lol). The only downer is no caffiene, alcohol, cigarettes, HFCS or fatty foods, during the whole regiment or else it won't work.
> 
> Regardless Happy 420 Burnzy, I'll take more than just a toke for you dude.
> 
> ...


Remember everyone, we are investing in happiness..........


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 20, 2009)

Yes Happiness


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 20, 2009)

Skywalker7 said:


> Remember everyone, we are investing in happiness..........


I had happiness in my pants.... that is before I got home, now happiness is in my bowl lol.

Anyhow I'm off for now, the woman and I plan to go plant some random seeds around our state in random areas lol.

Take care everyone and again happy 420 .


----------



## Skywalker7 (Apr 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yes Happiness


_*"I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me."*
_​ 
Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 21, 2009)

Skywalker7 said:


> _*"I hate to advocate drugs, alcohol, violence or insanity to anyone, but they've always worked for me."*
> _​
> Hunter S. Thompson


Lol every time I think of Hunter S. Thompson, I think of one of my friends. He went through this phase of dressing like Thompson (Circa fear and loathing) lol.

So how was everyone's 420 ?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2009)

Stoned off my Ass all day long.
God it was great,How was yours Doobs.


----------



## Skywalker7 (Apr 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Stoned off my Ass all day long.
> God it was great


Living the dream


----------



## Ceebus (Apr 21, 2009)

The 250W system I ordered from HTG had a defective bulb so I am looking to replace with an Agrosun MH bulb that adds some red spectrum, anyone have experience with this bulb? It'a a bit pricey but the Hydro shop clerk said it was top of the line. Here are my Northern Lights and 1 White Dwarf seedling currently supplemented with CFL's while I wait for new bulb


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2009)

Ceebus said:


> The 250W system I ordered from HTG had a defective bulb so I am looking to replace with an Agrosun MH bulb that adds some red spectrum, anyone have experience with this bulb? It'a a bit pricey but the Hydro shop clerk said it was top of the line. Here are my Northern Lights and 1 White Dwarf seedling currently supplemented with CFL's while I wait for new bulb


Looking Good,I have used a Agrosun MH conversion before.It worked really well.
Are you going to use the MH for flowering too!!!


----------



## Ceebus (Apr 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Looking Good,I have used a Agrosun MH conversion before.It worked really well.
> Are you going to use the MH for flowering too!!!



Yes I will, a friend of mine had a similar setup and he got great yield with MH all the way though. If I get crappy results this time around I will definitely pick up a conversion bulb for my next grow. Definitely an experimental grow for me.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2009)

Ceebus said:


> Yes I will, a friend of mine had a similar setup and he got great yield with MH all the way though. If I get crappy results this time around I will definitely pick up a conversion bulb for my next grow. Definitely an experimental grow for me.


I think you will get better results using a HPS during flowering.But you can use the MH all the way.Keep us posted.


----------



## JackHerer (Apr 21, 2009)

high all,

Im begininng my first grow with a floralux system. I have WAY too many little seedlings, I didn't think so many would take off after sitting around for over a year, currently there is like 15 solo cups in a 2'x2.5' area (not exact) under my light (MH veg HPS flower)....is this too much under the light for now? I can trash some I guess if I have to but I want to wait as long as I can and pick the strongest ones.

Also, how can I know when it is time to transplant out of the solo cups? are 2 gallon pots large enough for my grow or will I need bigger?


----------



## Ceebus (Apr 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I think you will get better results using a HPS during flowering.But you can use the MH all the way.Keep us posted.



Yeah I've read that HPS can be better but since I have a MH ballast I found this Agrosun gold bulb to be intriguing because it [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]has 49% more red spectrum than ordinary halide bulbs. It will definitely be interesting to see how it performs. [/FONT]


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> high all,
> 
> Im begininng my first grow with a floralux system. I have WAY too many little seedlings, I didn't think so many would take off after sitting around for over a year, currently there is like 15 solo cups in a 2'x2.5' area (not exact) under my light (MH veg HPS flower)....is this too much under the light for now? I can trash some I guess if I have to but I want to wait as long as I can and pick the strongest ones.
> 
> Also, how can I know when it is time to transplant out of the solo cups? are 2 gallon pots large enough for my grow or will I need bigger?


Welcome to the club JackHerer

You should be fine with that light,you are going to be a little cramped with that many seedlings.But keep as many as you can and select the strongest ones.You should transplant your seedlings after about 2 weeks in the solos.And 2 gallon will suffice,But 3 gallom will be better.Keep us informed and ask as many questions as needed.You will get pointed in the right direction.


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (Apr 21, 2009)

Sp4ce back again. I switched to 12/12 two days ago and I see pistils above the 5th node so i know that they are fem. Can anyone tell me what these yellow spots are on my leaves. It doesnt effect the whole plant but where they appeared created holes on my leaves.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> Sp4ce back again. I switched to 12/12 two days ago and I see pistils above the 5th node so i know that they are fem. Can anyone tell me what these yellow spots are on my leaves. It doesnt effect the whole plant but where they appeared created holes on my leaves.


Looks like some kind of Deficiency.Or some kind of bug?????


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Stoned off my Ass all day long.
> God it was great,How was yours Doobs.


It was very chill and relaxing, even with all the running around lol. Smoked on some White widow and Master kush.



Ceebus said:


> The 250W system I ordered from HTG had a defective bulb so I am looking to replace with an Agrosun MH bulb that adds some red spectrum, anyone have experience with this bulb? It'a a bit pricey but the Hydro shop clerk said it was top of the line. Here are my Northern Lights and 1 White Dwarf seedling currently supplemented with CFL's while I wait for new bulb


If you contact HTG I'm sure they would be willing to replace it. If not you'll be fine, you're plants are looking good.



Mindmelted said:


> I think you will get better results using a HPS during flowering.But you can use the MH all the way.Keep us posted.


I totally agree with Mind on this one, HPS for nice dense buds, instead of fluffy stringy buds with the MH. 



Ceebus said:


> Yeah I've read that HPS can be better but since I have a MH ballast I found this Agrosun gold bulb to be intriguing because it [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]has 49% more red spectrum than ordinary halide bulbs. It will definitely be interesting to see how it performs. [/FONT]


Even if you got 49% more red spectrum, you'd still be somewhere in between a HPS and a halogen. A halogen is around the yellow orange-ish area of the spectrum so you'd get more of a yellow orange rather than a red and orange. You might get some red but probably not much. However with that stated I think you'll get more productivity with that MH, rather than a regular one. A HPS even better, but I'd probably throw some bloom spectrum CFL's as supplemental so you get more of that red spectrum (For more desnity in your buds) and watch your heat.

Good luck I'm interested to see the outcome .



JackHerer said:


> high all,
> 
> Im begininng my first grow with a floralux system. I have WAY too many little seedlings, I didn't think so many would take off after sitting around for over a year, currently there is like 15 solo cups in a 2'x2.5' area (not exact) under my light (MH veg HPS flower)....is this too much under the light for now? I can trash some I guess if I have to but I want to wait as long as I can and pick the strongest ones.
> 
> Also, how can I know when it is time to transplant out of the solo cups? are 2 gallon pots large enough for my grow or will I need bigger?


Welcome JackHerer .

Way too many for a first grow and that space. If there is nothing else but plants in that area of space, you'll be able to grow out 2-4 fully grown plants. I'd take a couple strong and a couple kind of strong and trash the rest. If you don't know if these are feminized you don't want to risk the healthier plant being male. In my experience males tend to show more strength, rather than females.

Also if you're 2 weeks + into your grow, definitely time to transplant into a 1 or 2 gallon, then 3 gallon for bloom depending how tall you want your plants. If you want them bigger, the rule is for every foot of height add a gallon, so a 1 foot plant/1 gallon, 2 foot/2 gallon etc.

Hope this helps some, if you have any questions ask away .



sp4ce cowboy said:


> Sp4ce back again. I switched to 12/12 two days ago and I see pistils above the 5th node so i know that they are fem. Can anyone tell me what these yellow spots are on my leaves. It doesnt effect the whole plant but where they appeared created holes on my leaves.


My best guess would be either heat stress, nute burn or infestation. If it is occurring more to the top of the plant heat stress is more than likely the culprit. If it's all over the plant in random spots then we're looking at infestation or nutrient burn. Maybe a Mag deficiancy, but if it's not happening around the whole plant doubtful.

So basically eliminate the heat (Raise your light an inch or two and keep your heat between 68F-78F), cut all damaged leaves off, cut back on the nutes a little and put some sticky traps down (Yellow and blue) and wait it out.

If it continues it's probably an infestation of some sort, which both blue and yellow sticky traps will help to verify.

If it stops then we know it was either heat, nutrient burn or deficiancy. Pump up the nutrients slowly and see if it happens again, if it does then it was nute burn. If you do everything and everything is still fine it was probably heat.

Hope this helps out some.

Sorry for the novel guys lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2009)

Whats the next chapter going to be called Doobs?


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Whats the next chapter going to be called Doobs?


The next chapter is going to be....

Pot, Pancakes and the Perfect surprise lol.

Smart ass  lol.


----------



## Ceebus (Apr 21, 2009)

Is this a good height or should I move it a bit closer?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2009)

Ceebus said:


> Is this a good height or should I move it a bit closer?


Thats looks pretty good


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> The next chapter is going to be....
> 
> Pot, Pancakes and the Perfect surprise lol.
> 
> Smart ass  lol.


I would love some Pot Pancakes,And i know i am a smart ass
LOL


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2009)

What would be the perfect surprise!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I would love some Pot Pancakes,And i know i am a smart ass
> LOL


Lol hey, better to be a smart ass rather than a dumb ass right?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol hey, better to be a smart ass rather than a dumb ass right?


Oh i have been calle a Dumb Ass before.
But it is fun being a ass at times


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Oh i have been calle a Dumb Ass before.
> But it is fun being a ass at times


Lol true that .


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol true that .


How was that Master Kush


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> How was that Master Kush


It's nice, it has a grape-ish/zesty/musky taste and a musky smell to the smoke, the buds smell zesty and fruity. The high is nice and creepy but after the creepy-ness it hits into a heavy heavy indica high. Hits well in a pipe, bong, and vape but with joints it gets really harsh and resinated towards the middle of the joint.

All in all, a good smoke .


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 21, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> Sp4ce back again. I switched to 12/12 two days ago and I see pistils above the 5th node so i know that they are fem. Can anyone tell me what these yellow spots are on my leaves. It doesnt effect the whole plant but where they appeared created holes on my leaves.


you know what ive suffering from a similar defect and no one can answer wtf it is im looking into boron or mag it isnt nute burn or if it is its from watering or like doob said some crazy infestation im not sure at all im gonna post some more pix of mine in another thread to get some help i want this shit outta the garden... it looks almost if it spread from one of my plants to another...
but im not sure post some where else gfor more help!!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 21, 2009)

Ceebus said:


> Is this a good height or should I move it a bit closer?


4-6 inches above the canopy for 3 plants, that will provide ample lumens.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> you know what ive suffering from a similar defect and no one can answer wtf it is im looking into boron or mag it isnt nute burn or if it is its from watering or like doob said some crazy infestation im not sure at all im gonna post some more pix of mine in another thread to get some help i want this shit outta the garden... it looks almost if it spread from one of my plants to another...
> but im not sure post some where else gfor more help!!


I know you'd notice spidermites because of webbing, but it could possibly be thrips if it is an infestation.

Also one more thing that I thought of for Sp4ce and yourself, is that if you mist/foliage spray your plants that the little beads of water could be causing it too.

Hope you find out what's going on Wretched I imagine that it's frustrating.


----------



## JackHerer (Apr 21, 2009)

Thanks for the replies,

yeah I definitly plan on selecting the strongest few (4-6) within a week or two but Im not sure if I have a problem or if Im okay with this one thing:

my friend has grown clones never seeds, he said some of my seedlings were stretching, they are mostly about 2-3 inches tall and appear to be growing their leaves at a good rate. The taller ones tend to be in the cups with less soil and I think they were just "reaching" to get out of the hole. Do you think this has hurt these plants?


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 21, 2009)

Pictures would help, I don't think it's a problem though honestly. Most of the lower nodes are going to be removed anyway for proper airflow under the plants to reduce infestation and mold. So I wouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 23, 2009)

wooo currently sexing and gots me 1 out of 3 girls so far oo 1 Princess Diesel future mother lol..


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 23, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> wooo currently sexing and gots me 1 out of 3 girls so far oo 1 Princess Diesel future mother lol..


Now thats the ticket Wretched


----------



## Skywalker7 (Apr 23, 2009)

A few pictures I wish to share, 2nd day of flowering 

Happy Smoking


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 23, 2009)

Skywalker7 said:


> A few pictures I wish to share, 2nd day of flowering
> 
> Happy Smoking


Now those are very nice


----------



## JackHerer (Apr 23, 2009)

I am looking to make my soil mix and transplanting this coming week before I leave my babies for 12 whole days!!! Im trying to keep my grow as organic as possible on my short budget. 

I was planning on making this soild mix:

65% Pro-mix ultimate organic soil
20% Bat Guano
10% Perlite (not sure if this is "organic")
5% sand

Im not sure if this is a good mix, and when I look up bat Guano all these diff N-P-K ratios come up for it, I guess I thought it would be uniform (how different can bat crap be?) Not to mention I cant seem to find Bat Guano at the stores and Im a little uneasy ordering more stuff online. Maybe I should just use the pro-mix with the perlite and sand?

Any recommendations on fertilizers for veg phase? I dont want to use miracle grow (all I see at stores) b/c it seems so "chemically" and this is supposed to be a clean personal grow ya kno!

Also I will be posting pics this weekend of my setup and seedlings 

a dumb question: so I gather that I dont water until the soil is dry on the top, then I give a good soaking all the way to the bottom of the pot and let dry again? same for the seedling phase or do they like constant moisture (only 1 set of cerated leaves)?
(I promise myself I wont give them a DROP of water until the soil is "dry to the touch", maybe Ill follow thru with that today, let those roots reach!)


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 23, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> wooo currently sexing and gots me 1 out of 3 girls so far oo 1 Princess Diesel future mother lol..


Awesome Wretched!! Congrats .



Skywalker7 said:


> A few pictures I wish to share, 2nd day of flowering
> 
> Happy Smoking


Awesome work Sky, looking good, keep it up .



JackHerer said:


> I am looking to make my soil mix and transplanting this coming week before I leave my babies for 12 whole days!!! Im trying to keep my grow as organic as possible on my short budget.
> 
> I was planning on making this soild mix:
> 
> ...


Perlite is fine for organic, if you want a purely organic soil mix hit up Subcool's posts in the organic forum.

As far as watering when the top soil is dry stick your finger about an inch down into the soil. If it's still wet and dark don't water yet, if it's dry, then water. As far as seedlings, same rules apply. You don't want to drown them or dry them out you know?

I'm a half ass organic grower lol. I use fox farm products which are not technically organic but organic enough for me and my lazy factor lol.

For your first grow I would recommend a Fox Farm line up so you can study up more on organics. It'll provide the proper nutrient values while you learn how to make your own.

Foxfarm ocean forest is a good soil, fox farm happy frog with about 10-20% perlite is good soil for seedlings and clones.

Both the Fox Farm 3 packs are both good. Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom, Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz and Cha Ching. The last three are your choice to get or not, but used in conjunction with the other FF products you will see better results. Just remember with thier nutes to start at a 1/4 feeding because they will burn your plants. With OF soil you don't have to even nute your plants for about a month.

Then you have Humbolt products like bush master and gravity, those used with FF work well too. Bush master does just that makes it grow bushy, gravity makes your nugs dense dense dense.

Since this is your first grow, I would start with Foxfarm products because they're easy to work with. That way you can find your grow style and get your grow regiment stablized. In my experience with first timers, too much info ='s too much love ='s dead or unhealthy plants.

Hope this helps some .

Oh and you're totally right on with the miracle grow.... not the best.... It works for some just not for me.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 23, 2009)

Whats up everybody.Chillin at the beach today(Again)
Stoned and sunning,Looking at all the babes in bikinis.
Yum,Yum it looks so good


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 23, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Whats up everybody.Chillin at the beach today(Again)
> Stoned and sunning,Looking at all the babes in bikinis.
> Yum,Yum it looks so good


Sounds like another perfect day for Mind  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 23, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Sounds like another perfect day for Mind  lol.


Yes it was.But you know i could get used to this shit.Back to grind monday.So i am going to blow myself up this weekend


----------



## davemoney (Apr 23, 2009)

Skywalker7 said:


> A few pictures I wish to share, 2nd day of flowering
> 
> Happy Smoking



very nice! youre using a 250? what size pots got there?


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 23, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yes it was.But you know i could get used to this shit.Back to grind monday.So i am going to blow myself up this weekend


Blow yourself up ?! Talk about hazardous jobs lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 23, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Blow yourself up ?! Talk about hazardous jobs lol.


A self induced Coma is more like


----------



## Skywalker7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback everyone (Mindmelt, Doobieus & davemoney)

davemoney: very nice! youre using a 250? what size pots got there? 

250 HPS system all the way! ALl four plants are in 20cm*20cm*26cm pots.


----------



## JackHerer (Apr 24, 2009)

High all,

so yes it happened, my sturdy floralux system began to flicker and then abruptly shut off, I tried my handy replacement bulb and nothing. The transformer or ballaster or whatever turns on because it is humming. The store says no exchanges but the guy said if I bring it in he may swap it or try to fix it for me...in the mean time I kept the seedlings going with 2 150W replacemtn CFL bulbs, going to get 2-3 more for now if I cant get a new MH today. 

Okay so I am going to buy a HPS set when I get to flowering, is this FLORALUX brand bad news? Im not looking to spend over 300-325, any suggestions would be appreciated...

I tried posting photos but it wont let me right now


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 24, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> High all,
> 
> so yes it happened, my sturdy floralux system began to flicker and then abruptly shut off, I tried my handy replacement bulb and nothing. The transformer or ballaster or whatever turns on because it is humming. The store says no exchanges but the guy said if I bring it in he may swap it or try to fix it for me...in the mean time I kept the seedlings going with 2 150W replacemtn CFL bulbs, going to get 2-3 more for now if I cant get a new MH today.
> 
> ...


Bad times Jack sorry to hear that . I have a Floralux system from HTG and it works great (knock on wood), I've had it for about a year or so. I have heard others having issues with the Floralux system but I have not had an issue quite yet (knock on wood again) lol.

I'm pretty sure my Floralux came with a warranty. The ballast sounds fried out somewhere, but see if you can find a warranty of some sort. HTGsupply has light systems for a decent price, they carry Floralux as well as other brands. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> A self induced Coma is more like


Lol Mind's rockin' it like a stuntman .


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 24, 2009)

ok im gettin mad at my plants =[

its day 40 and they have been on 12/12 with the 250w hps for most of the time and still no signs of sex. is this usual or is something stunted?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 24, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> High all,
> 
> so yes it happened, my sturdy floralux system began to flicker and then abruptly shut off, I tried my handy replacement bulb and nothing. The transformer or ballaster or whatever turns on because it is humming. The store says no exchanges but the guy said if I bring it in he may swap it or try to fix it for me...in the mean time I kept the seedlings going with 2 150W replacemtn CFL bulbs, going to get 2-3 more for now if I cant get a new MH today.
> 
> ...


Damn that Sucks

I had a floralux and it did me good for 3 grows.Then i changed to a lumatek.How what a difference.Here are a couple links to what i got.I will light both MH/HPS,Just switch the bulb when it is time.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110311248164

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sun-System-Super-Sun-Reflector-HPS-MH-4-air-
cooled_W0QQitemZ120401044922QQihZ002QQcategoryZ42225QQtcZphotoQQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

You might be able to find the combo a little cheaper.But i can tell you it was a worthy up-grade in my book.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 24, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> ok im gettin mad at my plants =[
> 
> its day 40 and they have been on 12/12 with the 250w hps for most of the time and still no signs of sex. is this usual or is something stunted?


Burnzy sounds like something is up.You dont have any light getting into the area do ya.Kinda sounds like it.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 24, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol Mind's rockin' it like a stuntman .


Another Sweet day in Paradise Doobs.
Paddleing around the bay,Got a inshore slam fishing today.Keeper Red Fish,Trout And Snook.LOL Burnzy needs a little help


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 24, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> ok im gettin mad at my plants =[
> 
> its day 40 and they have been on 12/12 with the 250w hps for most of the time and still no signs of sex. is this usual or is something stunted?


As Mind said, make sure there aren't light leaks this will slow down the sexing process. Also heat is another thing that will slow it down.

One more thing.... What do you mean by most of the time?


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 24, 2009)

Should i tie the plant over kind of like lst so it gets more light? also i meant most of the time because i started these plants with cfl's for a week or two while i was waiting for my hps to come in. It does get hot in there even with my fan but there is nothing else i can do about it. Temps are in the 80's


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Another Sweet day in Paradise Doobs.
> Paddleing around the bay,Got a inshore slam fishing today.Keeper Red Fish,Trout And Snook.LOL Burnzy needs a little help


Thanks for the heads up Mind .

You know.... I _would_ make a comment on how good those fish are but, you know that opens a whole new realm of jokes  lol.

Sounds like another great day Mind, soak in some of that good ole' sun for me lol. All we have is dry heat out here so it's not as enjoyable as humid heat to bask all day in .


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 24, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> As Mind said, make sure there aren't light leaks this will slow down the sexing process. Also heat is another thing that will slow it down.
> 
> One more thing.... What do you mean by most of the time?


Doobs you are on the ball.I did not even catch that on most of the time.I hope that does not mean what i think.LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 24, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Should i tie the plant over kind of like lst so it gets more light? also i meant most of the time because i started these plants with cfl's for a week or two while i was waiting for my hps to come in. It does get hot in there even with my fan but there is nothing else i can do about it. Temps are in the 80's


LST or any type of training in flowering is a pretty big no no because of the risk of hermie-ing your plant out. The heat depending how high in the 80's we're talking here is going to stunt it and cause buds to grow out spindley and stringy.

Also sexing can take anywhere between 4-9 weeks (From seed) to actually show (Depending on strain and other variables), the further you're into that the better because they're more than likely female.

For example, my Black Dominas are not showing sex and they are at 5 weeks and 1 day. I grew out another Black Dom prior to this grow and it sexed at 4 and a half weeks and was male.

Just wait it out, smoke a  until they hit 9 weeks, because that is normally the maximum time before they show.

Hope this helps Burnzy.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs you are on the ball.I did not even catch that on most of the time.I hope that does not mean what i think.LOL


Lol no it doesn't mean what you thought it meant lol. Yeah I try to be on top of things, emphasis on the word try lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 24, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol no it doesn't mean what you thought it meant lol. Yeah I try to be on top of things, emphasis on the word try lol.


Your tops in my book my dear


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Your tops in my book my dear


Aww thanks Mind, right back at ya .


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 24, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Aww thanks Mind, right back at ya .


Have a great weekend.You and your girl don't do anything i wouldn't do


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Have a great weekend.You and your girl don't do anything i wouldn't do


Yeah for sure, you have a great weekend as well. I'm sure blowing yourself up will be fun  lol.

Lol and about my girl and I, I will keep that in mind .... Mind lol.

Have a good one .


----------



## JackHerer (Apr 24, 2009)

so I went to the store and whatdya know, after waiting in the trunk all night to get there the light decided to work again, THANK GOODNESS! 

today was a warmer day, all weekend will be and I am going to try to practice heat control during this time, any suggestions? I got a bigger fand and put like a galon of cold water in the corner...Temps at 79-81.5 humidity down to 40% should I worry? During the summer humidity and temp going to be a problem since I dont got AC


Here are some pics, seedlings are bigger and all of them sprouted and are looking good....I used those CFL's while the light was having a personal crisis 

Do they look healthy?

I was thinking of putting a lot in 1 gallon pots this week, is that too soon?

is that last pic show a stretched seedling?

the entire closet is now empty except for the growing equipment and watering can, more air and easier to cool it down was my thinking there.

thanks for all the help so farkiss-ass


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 24, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> so I went to the store and whatdya know, after waiting in the trunk all night to get there the light decided to work again, THANK GOODNESS!
> 
> today was a warmer day, all weekend will be and I am going to try to practice heat control during this time, any suggestions? I got a bigger fand and put like a galon of cold water in the corner...Temps at 79-81.5 humidity down to 40% should I worry? During the summer humidity and temp going to be a problem since I dont got AC
> 
> ...


Hey Jack, good to hear your light's working again lol.

Your plants are looking fine, you might want to drop that light though. 4-6 inches above the canopy for a 250 MH, that'll help with any further stretching.

Cool Mist Humidifier, if you live in a dry hot place like myself. That'll help bring up humidity and cool down at the same time. Just make sure to put a fan behind it so it pushes the cool breeze around.

The less crap in your grow room the better, you were right on about that. This will help prevent unwanted pests, mold and make the heat much easier to control.

Keep it up you're doing fine .


----------



## BARBI (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Guys, good to see such a dedicated and helpful thread, Theres none other on the WWW like it. 

Ok, first off i have taken quite a lot of time to go threw this thread nest i can so im sure you can appreciate theres alot of posts. I have a few questions which will help me greatly for my new venture. 

Closet/Cupboard stealth grow. 

60cm wide, 80cm long, and 175cm tall, its a wooden plain lightproof cupboard/closet.

My plan would be unless otherwise advised different is for just 1 large floor and drain/ebb n flow type pot, (very Large) 1 eminized Fat Indica, from Seed to Harvest in the same pot. Topping on the 4th node, allowing 5-6 weeks in veg.. I would also try a similar LST, but with thicker chicken wire. In a V shape meeting at the bottom, encouraging my main growth spouts,all potential cola's to grow up and along this wire, thus all reciving equal light. 

Now. 250W HPS is that my choice, even if i decide 2 short indica,s my dimensions is a 250hps suitable for the job... I have heard there not fantastic in Veg, is this so much of an issue that it may be worth me investing in a couple of T5's i hear so much about. Or is the growth in Veg, not to much to worry about with the performance i will get in 12/12. 

Also , due to my space, heat may be an issue. How do Aircool 250hps compare to standard, price, performance.. and ease to run.. I am not clued up on air, intake and out, i gather it sucks straight from the light, to which i attach duct leading out of the cab.. Where do i connect a reverse fan to suck this air. 

Also air going into the cab. How do i keep fresh air into my grow cab without just leaving my doors open during flower.. I will have a fan of course which will escape with a carbon filter, but how do i replace this air.. 

Any helpful tips/pointers +rep. 

Any ideas on strains for thus dimensions, i Have 5 Great White Shark seeds which i got in the Dam, there quite hard to get hold of, but not sure if she will be a bit to Smelly been a paty of the white family. 

Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 25, 2009)

BARBI said:


> Hi Guys, good to see such a dedicated and helpful thread, Theres none other on the WWW like it.
> 
> Ok, first off i have taken quite a lot of time to go threw this thread nest i can so im sure you can appreciate theres alot of posts. I have a few questions which will help me greatly for my new venture.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club Barbi .

Mindmelted knows more about hydro systems, so all your hydro questions will probably be answered by him, Wretched or one of the other hydro growers. I'm a soil grower and would hate to give you really crappy advice on hydro, regardless how basic of a system.

As far as your other questions....

An air cooled 250 is definitely going to be better for heat control hands down. This way you can have a separate ventilation system to control the heat from the light.

A basic ventilation system always has outake at the top (As heat rises), and intake is at the bottom (Cooler air is lower). This ventilation system would be the one you would want to put the carbon filter on.

Both systems should look something like Attached pic 1 (Sorry for the crap picture lol). The carbon filter will be on the basic exhaust not the light exhaust, whether you choose to put the fans inside or outside the cab is your choice, same goes for the carbon filter.

With both of these ventilation systems in your cab you should have no problem controlling heat. The cost can be a little rough.... I always recommend HTGsupply, because they're customer service has always been great and they're products have not failed me yet. You can check out either their ebay store or thier actual website, thier ebay store tends to have some better price options. This should give you a rough estimate on pricing.

As far as making holes, if it's a cupboard that already has a door to it just get yourself a drill and a 4 inch drillsaw, that way you can drill the holes yourself.

T5's are good for veg, but I have seen good results from HPS also. T5's are more ideal because they have more of the Blue spectrum which the plants like during veg, but like I said the HPS isn't too bad itself. If you're not on a budget go ahead and get a T5 if you're on a budget however stick with the HPS.

The dimensions you have are fine for a 250, if you keep your light 5 inches or about 12-13 cm above the canopy you should be fine to grow 3-4, decent sized plants. The carbon filter should take care of any smell, so don't worry too much about that.

Wow that was a long one lol, hope this helps some Barbi if you have any other questions, ask away. Your hydro questions should be answered by someone later.


----------



## BARBI (Apr 25, 2009)

Doobieus, Many thanks for the response.. Very detailed thanks.. 

First, whats your basis on growing soil. Ive grown twice before 1 success 1 bad failure trying a haze sativa when i cleary didnt have the knowladge and the patience for her.. Soil i know will taste a hell of alot better, burn brilliantly, But im just worried about Nutrient build up, Not easy to flush.. Bugs... Hydro just seems a bit more plug n go.. And seems that bsed on other peoples thoughts greater yield.. 

So if i but a air cooled HPS its built into the device i dont attach a sucking fun, or would that be my carbon filter. Ive looked up a few cabs.. And i know i will have a duct attached to the top of the light which will exit the cab, but does my carbon filter also enter these path... Im sure i will figure that much out.. But want to have the in/out airflow on the low down asap... 

4 plants hmmm, when i look at the cab, i see a nice heaight but not much side potential if more than 1 plant.. I would love 4 plants and just to focus on the top colas on each of them, aiming for 28gram each plant.. lasting me till my next harvest based on 4.. But im happy with 1 also.. I saw a chap on here, grow journals.. 1 huge pot with soil... and he made some heavy shit fat dank buds make me wanna love him long time,...... 

i just love the hole growing and crumbling smoking smelling of weed as we all do... and... i cant wait to bust the seeds open.. curing wil lcertainly be the hardest,, They say Patience is a virtue.. 

Londonseedcentre anyone tried them reliable, any1 got a 99% reliable source.. Any recomendations on Indica strains tried and tested with high resistance and the more obvious qualities, thc and yield and porn value... 

Im going to get a 250aircool, so thats me with my P plates.. I may skip the other lights and hot the veg with the HPS, i aint no perfectionist..But will treat my 1 2 3 or 4 babies with proper due care and plenty of attention... rest assured. 

thx again mate.

Christ only just saw your attachemnt, very simple but amazingly made alot more sense, amazing how us lads and pictures seem to go so well. thanks i get it now, could still be convinced on the soil use though...


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> LST or any type of training in flowering is a pretty big no no because of the risk of hermie-ing your plant out. The heat depending how high in the 80's we're talking here is going to stunt it and cause buds to grow out spindley and stringy.
> 
> Also sexing can take anywhere between 4-9 weeks (From seed) to actually show (Depending on strain and other variables), the further you're into that the better because they're more than likely female.
> 
> ...


damn alright. i'll deff be doin lowryder's after this. can't wait for them =] Thanks for the help though!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 25, 2009)

BARBI said:


> Doobieus, Many thanks for the response.. Very detailed thanks..
> 
> First, whats your basis on growing soil. Ive grown twice before 1 success 1 bad failure trying a haze sativa when i cleary didnt have the knowladge and the patience for her.. Soil i know will taste a hell of alot better, burn brilliantly, But im just worried about Nutrient build up, Not easy to flush.. Bugs... Hydro just seems a bit more plug n go.. And seems that bsed on other peoples thoughts greater yield..
> 
> ...


I have thought about going hydro plenty of times, but I stick with soil. Soil if done properly will usually taste and look better. Hydro to me is more for yield, don't get me wrong the taste and look do look and taste good, just not as good as a quality soil grow. Depending on the soil brand, you might want to let the soil dry out to prevent any pests from the soil bag and don't over water. Flushing isn't too rough, 2 weeks regular ph'd water when you start to see amber trichomes or an amber hue to your buds. Nutrient build up and flushing can also be done with a product called ClearX, it breaks down salt deposits/nute build up.

The carbon filter would be attached to the basic vent system not the light vent system. The light itself would have the fan on outake pulling the hot air in 1 direction, the gray squares are supposed to represent ducting in that picture lol.

You don't have to grow 4 plants, you could always look into LST or ScroG, you would probably be able to do 4 plants if you did a Sog. 

As far as seeds are concerned, Attitude is a good one. Lots of selections to choose from, you're bound to find something to suit your needs.

Oh and by the by, I'm not a lad lol.

Hope this helps some .



Burnzy said:


> damn alright. i'll deff be doin lowryder's after this. can't wait for them =] Thanks for the help though!


If you're thinking of goin' with lowryder go with lowryder #2 or go with a hybrid. Trust me you'll thank me in the end lol.

Yeah waiting it out can be rough, but well worth it. Keep your head up Burnzy, behind every dark cloud is a silver lining.

Also no problem for the help, hope they show soon though .


----------



## white dwarf (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi Iam currently planning/building a grow closet for a 250W HPS. 
Dimensions 1.5ft D 2.5ft W 6ft High. Pretty small, about 4 sqft grow area. Do you think this will be ok running air cooled reflector?(6" fan) plus a second 6" extractor fan for passive intake?


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 25, 2009)

white dwarf said:


> Hi Iam currently planning/building a grow closet for a 250W HPS.
> Dimensions 1.5ft D 2.5ft W 6ft High. Pretty small, about 4 sqft grow area. Do you think this will be ok running air cooled reflector?(6" fan) plus a second 6" extractor fan for passive intake?


A 6 inch fan will be enough for that small of an area, especially if you have one pulling out the heat from the light and the other pulling heat from the grow cab (Depending on the heat in the surrounding area of the grow cab).

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 25, 2009)

thanks a bunch Doob your a big help!!kiss-ass
helping everybody your great
tonight's smoke out goes to you!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 26, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> thanks a bunch Doob your a big help!!kiss-ass
> helping everybody your great
> tonight's smoke out goes to you!


Hey no problem Wretched, glad to help out. Thanks for the kudos and dedicated smoke out dude .


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 26, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Hey no problem Wretched, glad to help out. Thanks for the kudos and dedicated smoke out dude .


Damn Doobs,Gone the weekend and you have done another bang up job helping out our fellow growers.Just like a ganja florence nightengale.We do love and appreciate you Doobs
Had way to good of a time at the island party.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 26, 2009)

BARBI said:


> Hi Guys, good to see such a dedicated and helpful thread, Theres none other on the WWW like it.
> 
> Ok, first off i have taken quite a lot of time to go threw this thread nest i can so im sure you can appreciate theres alot of posts. I have a few questions which will help me greatly for my new venture.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club Barbi .

You have been well taken care of with Doobs advice.Anyway welcome to the club and happy growing


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 26, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn Doobs,Gone the weekend and you have done another bang up job helping out our fellow growers.Just like a ganja florence nightengale.We do love and appreciate you Doobs
> Had way to good of a time at the island party.


Thanks Mind, Much love goes out to all of you . Also thanks for the praise, appreciate it . Glad I can help you guys out some.

By the looks of that puking smiley, you had too good of a time lol. Sounds like a blast though dude, island plus party.... man you can't go wrong with that lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 26, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Welcome to the club Barbi .
> 
> You have been well taken care of with Doobs advice.Anyway welcome to the club and happy growing


Yeah I gave Barbi some info, but I think they wanted more info on hydro. I left that for you and Wretched, because I'm not as familiar to hydro as I am with soil .

Dunno if Barbi still wants that hydro info, but it couldn't hurt .


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 26, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah I gave Barbi some info, but I think they wanted more info on hydro. I left that for you and Wretched, because I'm not as familiar to hydro as I am with soil .
> 
> Dunno if Barbi still wants that hydro info, but it couldn't hurt .


Thanks for the heads up Doobs.The WB is looking good,had a small issue with the middle cola though.It got burnt some over the weekend.Will have to see how she does with that

And WAY too good of a time


----------



## JackHerer (Apr 26, 2009)

so I went and got some soil and nutes while I have the free time. I picked up

Happy Frog Soil
Humboldt organic grow
prozyme
humboldt roots (organic)

anyone every used these? reviews?

hoping this gets me thru veg, I tested pH on my solution and its a little over 6 but under 6.5 so looks good for now, Im following the feeding schedule on a cautionary basis. Also I wanted to try and put a couple little guys into the 1 1/2 gal pots so I did some and they went alrite, they werent ready tho roots small yet, but I dont think they got too messed up, good practice I gues thtats what bagseed is for.

Ill post some pics at the end of the week hopefully they get some more leaves going!


----------



## JackHerer (Apr 26, 2009)

so I went and got some soil and nutes while I have the free time. I picked up

Happy Frog Soil
Humboldt organic grow
prozyme
humboldt roots (organic)

anyone every used these? reviews?

hoping this gets me thru veg, I tested pH on my solution and its a little over 6 but under 6.5 so looks good, Im following the feeding suggested feeding cycle. Also I wanted to try and put a couple little guys into the 1 1/2 gal pots so I did some and they went alrite, they werent ready tho roots small yet, but I dont think they got too messed up.

Ill post some pics at the end of the week hopefully they get some more leaves going!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 26, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks for the heads up Doobs.The WB is looking good,had a small issue with the middle cola though.It got burnt some over the weekend.Will have to see how she does with that
> 
> And WAY too good of a time


Glad to hear the WB is going good, I wouldn't worry too much about that cola, it's probably just going to grow out fat wise now .


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 26, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> so I went and got some soil and nutes while I have the free time. I picked up
> 
> Happy Frog Soil
> Humboldt organic grow
> ...


Might want to throw in some extra perlite in the happy frog, I find it works better that way.

Humboldt products work well, I haven't used anything but the supplement nutes so I don't know from personal experience how the main nutes fair. I have never heard or seen anything but good come from Humboldt, which is a good thing.

6.5 is fine for Ph, and the transplants are better done earlier than later honestly, so you're fine there.

Hope this helps.

Can't wait to see some pics!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 26, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> If you're thinking of goin' with lowryder go with lowryder #2 or go with a hybrid. Trust me you'll thank me in the end lol.
> 
> Yeah waiting it out can be rough, but well worth it. Keep your head up Burnzy, behind every dark cloud is a silver lining.
> 
> Also no problem for the help, hope they show soon though .


Yeah i was thinking about getting 
http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-poison-dwarf-autoflowering-4826-p.asp
because its the cheapest pack that i found and im broke lol

I checked the plants today and its wierd, where i think the bud would start growing has turned to a lighter green. Its my first grow so i'm not sure where exactly the bud starts growing but it looks like these would be the bud sites but idk...... wierd with no signs of sex yet


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 26, 2009)

Doobs,I am gonna build my new grow room.Just curious,what are the dimensions of your space.
What i was thinking of was a 3x2x6,It would be for just flowering 8 early flowering clones(ie: 8 single cola plants).And have seperate space for a mommy or what ever strain i got going at the time.I am sure my spelling if off,but i am stilling having a hard time from the island bash.lol


----------



## bubblegumwidow (Apr 26, 2009)

_*Hey guys, I got a quick question for anyone who feels qualified to answer. my plants are at almost 7 weeks from seed and are all about 12' tall and I have been told I should flower soon(12/12). I am used to waiting till about two foot before I flower but these are supposed to be short plants(bubblegum, afghan) so I am not so sure. anyone know?kiss-ass*_


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 26, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs,I am gonna build my new grow room.Just curious,what are the dimensions of your space.
> What i was thinking of was a 3x2x6,It would be for just flowering 8 early flowering clones(ie: 8 single cola plants).And have seperate space for a mommy or what ever strain i got going at the time.I am sure my spelling if off,but i am stilling having a hard time from the island bash.lol


2' D x 4' W x 4' H (It's small I know....) is my current grow room, it used to be my bloom room only but since I'm doing a SCRoG this time around I had to make it my main room for both cycles.

My old veg box which has been retired to Germ/Clone, is 1' D x 1' 1/2" W x 2' 1/2" H.

We're moving soon so I couldn't have a cycle going, that's why I'm doing SCRoG and retired my boxes. The new place is going to have two large walk in closets so I won't need those boxes anymore anyway.

Cycle grows are the way to go especially if you're doing hydro. Sounds like a good idea Mind, you'll probably be happy with the end result of having a constant supply too.

Lol take some multi vitamins and drink lots of water and take an Advil Liquid Gel tablet if you have a headache, it should help some, if it's a hang over lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 26, 2009)

bubblegumwidow said:


> _*Hey guys, I got a quick question for anyone who feels qualified to answer. my plants are at almost 7 weeks from seed and are all about 12' tall and I have been told I should flower soon(12/12). I am used to waiting till about two foot before I flower but these are supposed to be short plants(bubblegum, afghan) so I am not so sure. anyone know?kiss-ass*_


It really depends on how big _*you *_want them. If they're shorter growing strains you'll probably only get twice the height, instead of three times. Which means that if you start flowering them at 1 ft they are probably only going to get about 2 ft high or so.

I'd wait for 1.5 ft - 2 ft or until they sex themselves in veg to throw them in honestly, especially if they're short growing strains. At least then you can know that your plant will be at least 3-4 feet high.

Hope this helps out.


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 26, 2009)

hello again everyone. i'm looking for a tent to grow in with my 250w hps. This is what i have
http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=7312
and i came here to have you guys basically hook me up with a good setup. I wouldnt think i need a tall tent because im planning on growing auto's all the time. What tent would you suggest i get and what would i need for fans and stuff. Cheap is key because im low on cash because school is taking up all my time from work =/ but whatever. figured i'd come here becuase you guys are always helpfull. If thats too much then let me know lol.... Thanks a bunch guys


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 27, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> hello again everyone. i'm looking for a tent to grow in with my 250w hps. This is what i have
> http://www.hydrofarm.com/pb_detail.php?itemid=7312
> and i came here to have you guys basically hook me up with a good setup. I wouldnt think i need a tall tent because im planning on growing auto's all the time. What tent would you suggest i get and what would i need for fans and stuff. Cheap is key because im low on cash because school is taking up all my time from work =/ but whatever. figured i'd come here becuase you guys are always helpfull. If thats too much then let me know lol.... Thanks a bunch guys


*Tent* 
*Carbon Filter/Fan Combo*
*4" Can Fan*
*Thermometer/Hygrometer*
*4" Ducting*
*HTGsupply's Ebay store*
*HTGsupply's non-Ebay store*

Thought this would be a good start, a little pricey but still a good start .


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 27, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> *Tent*
> *Carbon Filter/Fan Combo*
> *4" Can Fan*
> *Thermometer/Hygrometer*
> ...


your a god. kiss-ass

lol


anyways. I think i'm gonna start witht he tent and the fan+ducting just because im broke because of school 

Thanks a lot dude that was a huge help.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 27, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> your a god. kiss-ass
> 
> lol
> 
> ...


Hey no problem Burnzy, that's what we're here for. Glad that it did help you out a bit. Oh and I'm not god but more so a goddess lol jk .


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Hey no problem Burnzy, that's what we're here for. Glad that it did help you out a bit. Oh and I'm not god but more so a goddess lol jk .


kiss-assKneel at the Alter of Doobieus.All Hail Doobieus our Queen. LOL


----------



## transposon (Apr 27, 2009)

What is my best option for my lumatek eballast? I am looking for best results for flowering. Will a standard HPS bulb from homedepot be just as good as a fancy bulb bought online?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2009)

transposon said:


> What is my best option for my lumatek eballast? I am looking for best results for flowering. Will a standard HPS bulb from homedepot be just as good as a fancy bulb bought online?


I use Agromax myself with good results.
They are not the most fancy either.But you could get by with a home depot one,as long as it is a true hps and not a mercury vapor labled as one.I use a lumatek ballast myself.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 27, 2009)

yea i got me a agromax to but it came with my Floralux i got my system and bulb for $50 on craigslist works great the user before only used for 1 season
i thinkthats a deal..


yea sorry for the double post.. lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 27, 2009)

transposon said:


> What is my best option for my lumatek eballast? I am looking for best results for flowering. Will a standard HPS bulb from homedepot be just as good as a fancy bulb bought online?



you know what buddy those enhanced spectrum bulbs aint worth the money.. just check online at www.craigslist.com i always find great deals on enhanced bulbs... just search HPS in the search engine on there.. that if your in the USA.
but if it comes down to it just grab one from homedepot just make sure it has a decent amount of lumen output.. should be over 26,000 atleast.. im not sure what the lumen rating is on those bulbs but im pretty sure there phillips brand.. check it out..


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> kiss-assKneel at the Alter of Doobieus.All Hail Doobieus our Queen. LOL


Lol  thanks Mind, that's funny stuff  lol, I'm flattered .



transposon said:


> What is my best option for my lumatek eballast? I am looking for best results for flowering. Will a standard HPS bulb from homedepot be just as good as a fancy bulb bought online?


I use a Floralux system (Attached ballast) and a Phillips 250 HPS bulb. Nothing fancy schmancy and I have always gotten good results with it. If you have the money and want to fork out the extra cash more power to you, but coming from personal experience a good ole' HPS bulb will do just fine.

Hope this helps and welcome to the club.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 27, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> you know what buddy those enhanced spectrum bulbs aint worth the money.. just check online at www.craigslist.com i always find great deals on enhanced bulbs... just search HPS in the search engine on there.. that if your in the USA.
> but if it comes down to it just grab one from homedepot just make sure it has a decent amount of lumen output.. should be over 26,000 atleast.. im not sure what the lumen rating is on those bulbs but im pretty sure there phillips brand.. check it out..


I totally agree with Wretched on this one, and that's pretty funny, I use that bulb lol.

Edit: Apparently the advertised lumen output is 27,500 lumens for my Phillip's bulb, which is great because I thought I was getting 1k less lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol  thanks Mind, that's funny stuff  lol, I'm flattered .
> 
> You Deserve the Praise.Just wanted to give you a signature count for MM ballot.
> So far i have collected and mailed 475 sigs.I am going to the Pride Parade with my Bro in june.I am straight,He is not.Have no problem with the issue myself.I say whatever Floats your boat.
> But he figure we can get a shit load there.Well again you deserve the praise for always helping out the grow community


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> You Deserve the Praise.Just wanted to give you a signature count for MM ballot.
> So far i have collected and mailed 475 sigs.I am going to the Pride Parade with my Bro in june.I am straight,He is not.Have no problem with the issue myself.I say whatever Floats your boat.
> But he figure we can get a shit load there.Well again you deserve the praise for always helping out the grow community


Thanks again for the praise Mind, I really appreciate it. If you need more signatures Seminole Community College and Ybor if you live close to Tampa my girl says you'll probably get some signatures there too. I think it's awesome that you're going with your brother to Pride, that's really cool on so many levels dude. You know because of people like yourself, you're paving the way and making it easier for people like my girl and I to move back to Florida and for that Mind I thank you .


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 27, 2009)

hey guys, can i ask a question about cfl lighting? After the temps rose a bit around here from winter i can't support the heat issue with my 250w hps untill i move out of here so i'm forced to go with cfl's. If you don't want to answer cfl questions or can't then let me know and i wont post it. Figured i'd ask before i look like a d-bag asking in a hps club lol. Thanks guys.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2009)

Someone here might use cfls


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 27, 2009)

alright well i was going to go with 

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=51101

but wasnt sure if i should get something bigger than the 25 watters.
I'd be getting the 2700k's for bloom because i'll be growing lowryders hopefully all the time.
I have 4 g13's growing right now but i think they are just so screwed up from the light being turned off by other people because its been way to hot, that they are probably gonna be males/hermies.


----------



## zechbro (Apr 27, 2009)

burnzy try going with a air cooled hood there really easy to make and the keep your temps nice and low as they suck all the heat from the bulb away and vent it out the side of the box, it mean a extra fan and some extra ductingand some glass but its well worth it yield wise over haveing to use cfls


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 27, 2009)

zechbro said:


> burnzy try going with a air cooled hood there really easy to make and the keep your temps nice and low as they suck all the heat from the bulb away and vent it out the side of the box, it mean a extra fan and some extra ductingand some glass but its well worth it yield wise over haveing to use cfls


Yeah i know brotha but its hard to explain the situation. I can't run ducting out to anywhere, and i've been told i need to use cooler running lights. Basically, i have to go with cfl's untill i move in a couple years.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 28, 2009)

Burnzy said:


> Yeah i know brotha but its hard to explain the situation. I can't run ducting out to anywhere, and i've been told i need to use cooler running lights. Basically, i have to go with cfl's untill i move in a couple years.


CFL's are going to be just as hot if not hotter depending on your room. My 8 CFL's for veg got way hotter than my HPS or T5's, I can't imagine bloom spectrum CFL's would be any less hot.

If you can save like 100-200 bucks you can buy a portable AC window unit. 7,000 BTU's will cool down a mid size room basically. 

*5,200 BTU window ac unit from walmart 108$*
 
Something like that would work well, if you want to go cheaper....

*Portable evaportive cooling unit*

 Now with the cheaper unit there are some downfalls. The first is that if you live in a really humid climate then the evaporative cooler is probably not going to work very well. Also you have to refill it with ice or really cold water for it to work.

These both are options if you can save some cash.

I hope this helps some Burnzy.


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I totally agree with Wretched on this one, and that's pretty funny, I use that bulb lol.
> 
> Edit: Apparently the advertised lumen output is 27,500 lumens for my Phillip's bulb, which is great because I thought I was getting 1k less lol.



27,500 even better im still using the bulb that came with system and it happens to be a agromax but im sure ill venture towards those phillips bulbs in the future


----------



## JackHerer (Apr 28, 2009)

so I got my White Rhine seeds yesterday, with some free Thai Skunk and I soaked 2 WR and one THAI they sunk from me tapping them in 8 hours and I put them in peat pots in my rubbermaid "greenhouse", I did one of each in the paper towel method....

bigger problem is I saw 3 what I beleive to be spider mites, I am going to spray the plants and keep an eye out, I am freakin out about seeing spider mites an hour after Im about to start the ones I really care about I think I may try some neem oil also.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 28, 2009)

Kill those bastards


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks again for the praise Mind, I really appreciate it. If you need more signatures Seminole Community College and Ybor if you live close to Tampa my girl says you'll probably get some signatures there too. I think it's awesome that you're going with your brother to Pride, that's really cool on so many levels dude. You know because of people like yourself, you're paving the way and making it easier for people like my girl and I to move back to Florida and for that Mind I thank you .


I live around St.Pete,You and your girl should move back.We would have a hell of a time Doobs.I can tell we would have a blast hanging out.And i am glad you approve,When i first found out i was kinda stupid about it.But then i was thinking he is still my Bro and that is all that counts. and Love Doobs


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (Apr 28, 2009)

Sp4ce back with a question; im growing in miracle grow moisture control mix with pre fert nutrients and ive started flowering. its been about a week now and i see buds forming, but theyre really small. with miracle grow although it is pre fert, should i still use a bloooming feed for bigger buds or is the mg providing enough? got pics but don't know if anybody can make them out


----------



## Robertx (Apr 28, 2009)

A question. I plan getting a HPS soon for flower, while i will use 6500k CFLs for Veg.

My box is pretty small: 1.3' x 2' x 2.2' - Will a common household fan blowing air directly to the bulb and 2 PC fans for exaust do the job? I live in a HOT place. 

I thought of buying a 70W HPS - will it be worth?


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 28, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> Sp4ce back with a question; im growing in miracle grow moisture control mix with pre fert nutrients and ive started flowering. its been about a week now and i see buds forming, but theyre really small. with miracle grow although it is pre fert, should i still use a bloooming feed for bigger buds or is the mg providing enough? got pics but don't know if anybody can make them out


It was all right to start with it,But i would change to some real ferts.Like beastie bloomz,or open sesame.


----------



## Ceebus (Apr 28, 2009)

Started 12/12 cycle last night, still not sure on the sex of the Northern Lights plants, the White Dwarf is still too young to flower so I will be moving it upstairs on lights out period. Plants have responded very well to their new pots and soil. I am hitting the lower nodes with a few CFL's also.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 28, 2009)

Ceebus said:


> Started 12/12 cycle last night, still not sure on the sex of the Northern Lights plants, the White Dwarf is still too young to flower so I will be moving it upstairs on lights out period. Plants have responded very well to their new pots and soil. I am hitting the lower nodes with a few CFL's also.


They appear to be nice and healthy.Good job,Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 28, 2009)

Here is some Porn for the club as the young ones would say

I present White Berry,Day 23 Flowering.
Temps 78(on)
Temps 68(off)
Solution Temp 68
PPM 1150
PH 5.8
Hum 35%

And that is Tuesdays porn fest


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I live around St.Pete,You and your girl should move back.We would have a hell of a time Doobs.I can tell we would have a blast hanging out.And i am glad you approve,When i first found out i was kinda stupid about it.But then i was thinking he is still my Bro and that is all that counts. and Love Doobs


Yeah we're trying to make it back out there eventually because her mostly all her family lives out there. Yeah dude no doubt we'd have a great time. Plus we could exchange home grown lol and grow methods and stuff .

Yeah most of my gay male friends went through some resentment from their brothers when they came out, it's really not that uncommon. What is uncommon however (In my experience) is the brothers coming around like yourself and accepting things the way they are . 

Love peace and chicken grease.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 28, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> Sp4ce back with a question; im growing in miracle grow moisture control mix with pre fert nutrients and ive started flowering. its been about a week now and i see buds forming, but theyre really small. with miracle grow although it is pre fert, should i still use a bloooming feed for bigger buds or is the mg providing enough? got pics but don't know if anybody can make them out


Yes you should use bloom nutes and yes it is not going to provide enough. The way the prenutes work in MG is they release slowly when watered only. The problem with this is that it won't give enough nutrients close to the end of harvest but still have enough stocked in the soil to take forever to flush properly.

I'd reccomend starting bloom nutes and then doing a super flush the last 2.5 weeks instead of just 2 weeks.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 28, 2009)

Robertx said:


> A question. I plan getting a HPS soon for flower, while i will use 6500k CFLs for Veg.
> 
> My box is pretty small: 1.3' x 2' x 2.2' - Will a common household fan blowing air directly to the bulb and 2 PC fans for exaust do the job? I live in a HOT place.
> 
> I thought of buying a 70W HPS - will it be worth?


For that size in a hot environment.... I'd go with 10"-12" house fans one exhaust, one intake. If that does not cool it down enough then you're looking at putting those PC fans in at that point. If you're going with a 70w HPS then go with both fans and both PC fans. I'd say put a fan and a PC fan at the top to exhaust and a fan and PC fan on the bottom to draw in cool air for intake.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 28, 2009)

Robertx said:


> A question. I plan getting a HPS soon for flower, while i will use 6500k CFLs for Veg.
> 
> My box is pretty small: 1.3' x 2' x 2.2' - Will a common household fan blowing air directly to the bulb and 2 PC fans for exaust do the job? I live in a HOT place.
> 
> I thought of buying a 70W HPS - will it be worth?


I used a 150 watt hps in a box not much bigger than this.It was cramped but with a good fan i had no heat issues.I was using a S&P 197 cfm though.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 28, 2009)

Ceebus said:


> Started 12/12 cycle last night, still not sure on the sex of the Northern Lights plants, the White Dwarf is still too young to flower so I will be moving it upstairs on lights out period. Plants have responded very well to their new pots and soil. I am hitting the lower nodes with a few CFL's also.


Looking good Ceebus, the purple/red in the stems are a sign that your plants are lacking a little Mag or Phosphorus (Or it's too cold at nights) not a big deal but if it gets worse I wanted to give you a heads up on it so you knew what to do.

Keep up the good work .


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah we're trying to make it back out there eventually because her mostly all her family lives out there. Yeah dude no doubt we'd have a great time. Plus we could exchange home grown lol and grow methods and stuff .
> 
> Yeah most of my gay male friends went through some resentment from their brothers when they came out, it's really not that uncommon. What is uncommon however (In my experience) is the brothers coming around like yourself and accepting things the way they are .
> 
> Love peace and chicken grease.


Never really been what people call Homo-Phobe.But i do get called a redneck and a racist alot though.I guess that is because i was born in South Carolina and Cherish my southern Heritage.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here is some Porn for the club as the young ones would say
> 
> I present White Berry,Day 23 Flowering.
> Temps 78(on)
> ...


Looking good Mind , that super branching might just pay off in the end .


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here is some Porn for the club as the young ones would say
> 
> I present White Berry,Day 23 Flowering.
> Temps 78(on)
> ...


I could have sworn I just replied to this but it didn't show up....

Anyhow looking good Mind, that super branching seems to me to be paying off .


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Never really been what people call Homo-Phobe.But i do get called a redneck and a racist alot though.I guess that is because i was born in South Carolina and Cherish my southern Heritage.


Lol I have a lot of redneck friends, Hot damn and wild turkey.... oooh such horrible hang overs. Hopefully you're not racist against Asians lol, then again.... I can be pretty racist against my own race even at times lol.

I hear you on Southern pride dude, I used to live in ATL, so I know it goes lol.

By the way sorry for the double post lol, and I'm probably gonna be gone for awhile when we're moving and getting internet turned on and all that good stuff. We're moving in like 2-3 weeks and I may be gone for up to a month. Actually scratch that I have a Blackberry lol, but I probably won't be on as much to help because of the move. Thought I'd just give you guys a heads up.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I have a lot of redneck friends, Hot damn and wild turkey.... oooh such horrible hang overs. Hopefully you're not racist against Asians lol, then again.... I can be pretty racist against my own race even at times lol.
> 
> I hear you on Southern pride dude, I used to live in ATL, so I know it goes lol.
> 
> By the way sorry for the double post lol, and I'm probably gonna be gone for awhile when we're moving and getting internet turned on and all that good stuff. We're moving in like 2-3 weeks and I may be gone for up to a month. Actually scratch that I have a Blackberry lol, but I probably won't be on as much to help because of the move. Thought I'd just give you guys a heads up.


Love Asians.Have alot of very good asian friends.Doobs you will be greatly MISSED.I will try and keep up,But i am a slacker at times.You know what they sy,It takes a good woman to get thing done right.LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Love Asians.Have alot of very good asian friends.Doobs you will be greatly MISSED.I will try and keep up,But i am a slacker at times.You know what they sy,It takes a good woman to get thing done right.LOL


Well being in Florida I would hope you would have a lot of Asian friends lol. I won't be gone that long, just a couple weeks, worst case scenario I'll be gone for a month. Lol it's all good Mind you and Wretched have things handled just fine when I'm not around so I think you'll be fine without me helping out. I'm gonna miss the club too as weird as that sounds lol, but seriously it's kinda fun helping people and shooting the shit with you guys. If anything I can steal wireless from someone or go to a public library.... Gotta find my card from like years and years and years ago though.. lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 29, 2009)

We will try and make ya proud.Got a truck backing in for unloading.Got go bust ass for awhile.
Smoke a big fatty for me.LOL


----------



## JackHerer (Apr 29, 2009)

so my first WR seed has poked through the soil surface in its "rubbermaid greenhouse" when my artificial sun comes up today (250W MH) can I put it under the light for 18/6 and how far away?  

I have 2 150W replacement CFL (2600 Lumens each) should I use those for today? I'd rather not use any extra electricity since the 250W will be on, but if it will make a significant difference using the CFL I would use those for now I guess


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 29, 2009)

Make me proud? Pffft, lol you guys got this covered like I said before, I'm not worried lol.

Don't worry dude I got you covered .


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 29, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> so my first WR seed has poked through the soil surface in its "rubbermaid greenhouse" when my artificial sun comes up today (250W MH) can I put it under the light for 18/6 and how far away?
> 
> I have 2 150W replacement CFL (2600 Lumens each) should I use those for today? I'd rather not use any extra electricity since the 250W will be on, but if it will make a significant difference using the CFL I would use those for now I guess


Depending on your temps....

If it's over 80 degrees (Which I hope isn't the case lol) in there I'd say stick with the CFL's to prevent frying the babies.

If your heat is fine (68-ish low 78 high) then I'd go with the MH between 6-8 inches above the babies until they grow stronger to prevent risk of frying. When they're strong enough you would want to lower the MH down to 4-6 inches above your canopy, to get proper lumen output.

The MH will have more lumens period, and that'd be the best way to go. However if your temps are way too hot then you don't want to fry out your plants.

Hope this helps you out some.


----------



## JackHerer (Apr 29, 2009)

thanks so much for giving me this answer in time for sunrise! my temps usually dont go past maybe 79 and I can definitly make sure it stays lower that 78 for these first few days....wish me luck!


also since I saw 4 spider mites and killed em in 2 days I re sanitized my grow room and have done 3 or 4 inspections with a magnifying glass....I have 1 plant with a lot of marks on it maybe from the mites, I dont think its nute burn none of the other ones have it and I only gave em a tiny bit of nutes once, and another plant is just gotten really really droopy and I might rid of that one too....think Im over reacting?


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 29, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> thanks so much for giving me this answer in time for sunrise! my temps usually dont go past maybe 79 and I can definitly make sure it stays lower that 78 for these first few days....wish me luck!
> 
> 
> also since I saw 4 spider mites and killed em in 2 days I re sanitized my grow room and have done 3 or 4 inspections with a magnifying glass....I have 1 plant with a lot of marks on it maybe from the mites, I dont think its nute burn none of the other ones have it and I only gave em a tiny bit of nutes once, and another plant is just gotten really really droopy and I might rid of that one too....think Im over reacting?


No problem Jack, good luck for sure especially with those damn mites, hopefully you got all of those little bastards. Remove the most damaged leaves or just cut the damaged parts off of the leaves themselves. Just make sure that if you do remove leaves *don't* remove more than 30-40%. You can slowly start removing them starting with the most damaged.

Keep inspecting because you never know if they're all truly gone you know?

As far as your droopy plant if the whole plant is droopy usually that's from under watering or heat, if the leaves are just droopy but the plant is sturdy then it's over watering. If it doesn't get past 79 degrees then I highly doubt heat making the plant droopy.

This is of course a general diagnosis, pictures would help better assess the issue though.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 29, 2009)

Doobs,
What brand scrubber or diy filter do you run.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs,
> What brand scrubber or diy filter do you run.


None at the moment lol, I'm in veg still. I'll make one when we move more than likely. Funds are a little tight lately.

Never really had to use a carbon scrubber with the neighborhood I'm in lol. Lots of other people doing worse or more shit to keep the "eyes" off of me you know? Not to mention I generally keep to myself but am civil to my neighbors and don't fall into the stereotypical stoner category.

However since we're moving into an apt. (I find out if we're approved tomorrow) I will make one, for that extra little bit of security. Can't be too safe, especially in a nicer area lol. I really hope we get this place, it has two closets in the bedroom, one walk in and one standard. You already know what I'm thinking lol.

Why do you ask Mind?

Edit: Just wanted to clarify that even though I have no use for a carbon scrubber, does not mean I don't know how to use it, know it's function, etc. etc.. I do have friend's that use them to due to location security.


----------



## iDrops (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey team, 

I have 4 plants going right now. 3 Mako Haze x White Widow. These have been doing 12/12 from seed and are only about a week old. My other baby is just showed signs of female and has been flowering for just over a week now. Thats a bagseed i found in some delicious purp. 

My question is, when can i expect my MHxWW to start to show signs of sex? Right now they are 4 inches tall at the most. And im expecting it to be at least a month before they are truly into flowering, but im not too sure. Anyone know how long it takes 12/12 seedlings to show sex? I know each strain is different but im just trying to get everything planned out accordingly


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 30, 2009)

iDrops said:


> Hey team,
> 
> I have 4 plants going right now. 3 Mako Haze x White Widow. These have been doing 12/12 from seed and are only about a week old. My other baby is just showed signs of female and has been flowering for just over a week now. Thats a bagseed i found in some delicious purp.
> 
> My question is, when can i expect my MHxWW to start to show signs of sex? Right now they are 4 inches tall at the most. And im expecting it to be at least a month before they are truly into flowering, but im not too sure. Anyone know how long it takes 12/12 seedlings to show sex? I know each strain is different but im just trying to get everything planned out accordingly


I've never grown straight 12/12 so I wouldn't really know....

Generally it takes up to the 11th node usually or 4-9 weeks from seed to show sex. Considering you're force flowering it from the get go I would imagine that it would show within the 4 week period, if not sooner.

Maybe someone who's actually done this 12/12 from seed before will have more info.

Hope this helps.


----------



## chknhwk (Apr 30, 2009)

high this is my second grow with my 250w mh for veg and hps for flower in a 2x4x5 tent a 45 cfm exhaust fan runnin to my hood other end open just started a 1 white widow and a 2 blue berry bagseed and 2 others from some pretty good stuff i was wondering if this was enough light i am going to ad about 4-6 cfls underneath the canopy to shine up the get the lower nodesmy temps so far are staying mid low 90s ima start a journal when the all sprout i plant germinated seed mon and sprouted tue so im excited to see m


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 30, 2009)

chknhwk said:


> high this is my second grow with my 250w mh for veg and hps for flower in a 2x4x5 tent a 45 cfm exhaust fan runnin to my hood other end open just started a 1 white widow and a 2 blue berry bagseed and 2 others from some pretty good stuff i was wondering if this was enough light i am going to ad about 4-6 cfls underneath the canopy to shine up the get the lower nodesmy temps so far are staying mid low 90s ima start a journal when the all sprout i plant germinated seed mon and sprouted tue so im excited to see m


Hey Chk, welcome to the club .

You figure the sun puts out about 10k lumens per square foot, a MH at 4-5 inches gives out about 37k-57k lumens. So 5 plants is possible, but 4 would probably benefit more all around. Since they are babies still I'd reccomend hanging the light 6 inches above for the moment, then lowering it back down when they're older. CFL's are not needed to be honest, it would cause extra heat.

Also you need some more ventilation and your heat should stay between 68 low and 78 high, especially if you plan on adding supplemental CFL lighting. Having the temps in the low 90's is going to stunt growth as well as impact the plants in other negative ways.

I'm not trying to be rude or anything like that, just trying to help out a little bit. Hope this helps some .


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 30, 2009)

Got up in the attic yesterday and boy you relly could smell the white berry.My scrubber is not doing the job,and i just replaced the charcoal in it.So just seeing whats out there and what other growers like to use.I think i am just going to make on to go on the end of the exhaust.Hope you get your apt, that extra closet will be the bomb.Have a wonderful and stoney day lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 30, 2009)

Doobs is right,most likely around a month or so.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 30, 2009)

Hey chknhwk,
Welcome to the club.I agree with Doobieus on this one.You really do not need the cfls.And you a running hot as it is,the cfls will only make it worse.You need a bigger exhaust fan than 48cfm.I use a 250 mh/hps and i have a scubber and a 265 cfm fan.My temps run 78 with lights on and 68 with them off.Get a bigger fan and you will be good to go for now.
Hope this helps a little,Peace and keep it green.


----------



## chknhwk (Apr 30, 2009)

i think i fucked up when posting the heat is low to mid 80 not 90 and my fan is a 6in inline fan so probably at least 240 my bad i was lit last night and ima have a fan to put in my tent soon to help the stems


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 30, 2009)

chknhwk said:


> i think i fucked up when posting the heat is low to mid 80 not 90 and my fan is a 6in inline fan so probably at least 240 my bad i was lit last night and ima have a fan to put in my tent soon to help the stems


Then you should be fine,But you really want around 78,But low 80s will do.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Got up in the attic yesterday and boy you relly could smell the white berry.My scrubber is not doing the job,and i just replaced the charcoal in it.So just seeing whats out there and what other growers like to use.I think i am just going to make on to go on the end of the exhaust.Hope you get your apt, that extra closet will be the bomb.Have a wonderful and stoney day lol.


Ahhh I see, well if you're making one you can either hit up home depot and get a honey well universal activated carbon filter (Only lasts 3 months though I believe) or aquarium carbon, but you already knew that .

I've been making another ghetto AC (Yes I was that bored and that stoned lol) in hopes to help people with temp issues lol. My bedroom is around 150-175 square feet and this ghetto AC has cooled down my whole room. I took a regular old cardboard box, a 10 inch house fan. a tupper ware, and 3 frozen water bottles .5 liters. I cut a rectangle in the upper half of the cardboard box, and a hole on the other side of it, I made a cone to fit the 10 inch fan, and put the cone into the hole of the box. The tupper are catches any excess water from the bottles as they melt inside the cardboard box. It works lol, it's around 84F outside and I don't have the house AC on and it's chilly in here.

I have another ghetto AC I'm going to try, involves a water pump and copper tubing, and is a more permanant solution. Rather than having to consistantly changing out water bottles. Basically less maintainence is all really.

My hopes with these experiments is to help those who have heat issues but can't go out and buy a 100$ AC. The first one costs like 15 bucks MAYBE, the second system will probably cost around 35 bucks max. So you see it's very cost efficient and works.

I'll probably be screwing around with a design for a carbon filter too, gonna try to design a DIY carbon filter, that you can easily replace the carbon and re-use. That'll be in a week or two depending on the apps, still waiting on it ahhhh it's driving me absolutely bonkers lol.

Anyway I bet that WB is smelling fucking killer dude ! Hope you find a solution Mind, I'm sure you will, and have a wonderful and stoney day yourself, I know I am .

The next chapter: The stoner and the missing Bic lighter  lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 30, 2009)

chknhwk said:


> i think i fucked up when posting the heat is low to mid 80 not 90 and my fan is a 6in inline fan so probably at least 240 my bad i was lit last night and ima have a fan to put in my tent soon to help the stems


Lol well in that case....

Mid to low 80's still a little high but you should be alright. Damn Chk what you tokin' on? Pass that shit my way lol jk.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 30, 2009)

And again you bring a big smile to my face.You really must be a beautifull person inside and out.It is rare someone i have not meet one on one to make grin.You sound like a real handy person to boot.I will have to try that Ghetto AC.Love the name too,But anyways the WB is smelling very fruity actually.My close friend who installed my new fan last night said that.
I changed out my s&p which was 197 cfm to a 500 cfm fan.It will be contrlled with a varible speed controller.Getting ready for another HOT summer,and i am not going to battle with the grows anymore.Well time sit back and smoke a fatty.
Peace and love,Plant a seed over grow the World.


----------



## Doobieus (May 1, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> And again you bring a big smile to my face.You really must be a beautifull person inside and out.It is rare someone i have not meet one on one to make grin.You sound like a real handy person to boot.I will have to try that Ghetto AC.Love the name too,But anyways the WB is smelling very fruity actually.My close friend who installed my new fan last night said that.
> I changed out my s&p which was 197 cfm to a 500 cfm fan.It will be contrlled with a varible speed controller.Getting ready for another HOT summer,and i am not going to battle with the grows anymore.Well time sit back and smoke a fatty.
> Peace and love,Plant a seed over grow the World.


Thank you for the compliments Mind, you're a pretty interesting and wonderful person yourself . I try to be handy honestly, because if you depend on others to do things for you all the time you lose a sense of yourself in a way. You lose an aspect of independence, not to mention the greatest tool anyone could ever utilize in life is the brain.

Nice upgrade on the fan by the way, that variable controller will probably help out a lot this summer. That ghetto AC should help out too, the refined version even more. Have to wait on that one though, can't find any copper tubing and some other stuff lying around lol. I will probably post a step by step here with pictures when I actually finish it.

The WB is probably smelling something yummy, I love fruity strains they're my favorite .

Edit: Also that kitty in your avatar is cute as hell it's almost evil lol.

Much peace and love.


----------



## danrasta (May 1, 2009)

wats the crack ne one who reads how many plants under a 250 watt hps 

sound.


----------



## Doobieus (May 1, 2009)

danrasta said:


> wats the crack ne one who reads how many plants under a 250 watt hps
> 
> sound.


3-4 maybe 5, at 3-4 ft. tall but that's pushing it a bit.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 123.ruffian777 (May 1, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> 3-4 maybe 5, at 3-4 ft. tall but that's pushing it a bit.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hello everyone, it may look like pure madness but i've got sixteen girls under 
250 HPS. Here's a link: 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/181505-northern-bright-first-proper-grow.html


----------



## Doobieus (May 1, 2009)

123.ruffian777 said:


> Hello everyone, it may look like pure madness but i've got sixteen girls under
> 250 HPS. Here's a link:
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/181505-northern-bright-first-proper-grow.html


Of course 16 plants for a SoG style will work  (depending on height) lol. How tall are your plants? They look about 2 ft. or so from the pictures, but it's kinda hard to tell lol. 

Looking good dude , Northern Bright never heard of that before. Is it a Nothern lights cross?

Also your SoG grow is much cleaner than others I've seen, no need to call it pure madness  lol. More like pure cleanliness to be honest, anyhow keep up the good work .


----------



## Mindmelted (May 1, 2009)

The Madness looks good to me.Keep up the good work.


----------



## danrasta (May 1, 2009)

ye sound doobieus, so about 4 plants at bout 2-3 foot 

nice 1


----------



## 123.ruffian777 (May 1, 2009)

well to be honest they are 3 and some of them 4 foot tall, Northern bright is a mixture of Northern light and Haze (so its 50/50 Indica/sativa)


----------



## Mindmelted (May 1, 2009)

That should be some fine smoke.


----------



## Doobieus (May 1, 2009)

danrasta said:


> ye sound doobieus, so about 4 plants at bout 2-3 foot
> 
> nice 1


I would say so, unless you plan on doing a SoG setup like Ruffian. I like to split up my lumens and make sure my light penetration is solid. That's why I recommend 3-4 plants that are between 3-4 ft tall. You could even go SCRoG and increase your yield even more. Everyone has their own style of growing and what they recommend, that's just mine.



123.ruffian777 said:


> well to be honest they are 3 and some of them 4 foot tall, Northern bright is a mixture of Northern light and Haze (so its 50/50 Indica/sativa)


Nice, can't wait to see how much you yield dry weight come harvest time. Sounds like a nice hybrid, do you know the taste/smell of it?


----------



## chknhwk (May 1, 2009)

k so its been awhile since my last groww (and smoked to much since) but i don't remember the first couple weeks of grow i was wondering bout how far should my mh be awy from my seedlings lite is in a hood with glass seperating it and about 2 in from glass and glass 8 or so from plant the got germenated ever wekk end and planted mon one sprouted aover nice and two more the next day they are around 1-2 in tall with seed leafs and first sinsle leave about how long till the other sets start growing


----------



## Doobieus (May 2, 2009)

chknhwk said:


> k so its been awhile since my last groww (and smoked to much since) but i don't remember the first couple weeks of grow i was wondering bout how far should my mh be awy from my seedlings lite is in a hood with glass seperating it and about 2 in from glass and glass 8 or so from plant the got germenated ever wekk end and planted mon one sprouted aover nice and two more the next day they are around 1-2 in tall with seed leafs and first sinsle leave about how long till the other sets start growing





Doobieus said:


> Hey Chk, welcome to the club .
> 
> You figure the sun puts out about 10k lumens per square foot, a MH at *4-5 inches gives out about 37k-57k lumens.* So 5 plants is possible, but 4 would probably benefit more all around. *Since they are babies still I'd recommend hanging the light 6 inches above for the moment, then lowering it back down when they're older.* CFL's are not needed to be honest, it would cause extra heat.
> 
> ...


Already answered for the most part from a previous post. "When they're older" is around the 2 week period.

As far as the other part of your question, You should already be seeing a new growth set if you're on the single starter leaves. Since you have a MH I would say within a couple days to a week at maximum.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 2, 2009)

Another great weekend is upon us.Everybody have a awesome time this weekend.


----------



## Doobieus (May 2, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Another great weekend is upon us.Everybody have a awesome time this weekend.


Will do, you have an awesome weekend as well. Splash some waves for me if you get the chance this weekend dude .


----------



## Mindmelted (May 2, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Will do, you have an awesome weekend as well. Splash some waves for me if you get the chance this weekend dude .


No problem Doobs,Hope you and your girl have a great weekend


----------



## 123.ruffian777 (May 2, 2009)

Nice, can't wait to see how much you yield dry weight come harvest time. Sounds like a nice hybrid, do you know the taste/smell of it? 


I've never grow this particular strain so i'm not sure about final product (i heard that the high is pretty awesome) but i can say one thing so far: it is a low odour strain


----------



## Doobieus (May 2, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> No problem Doobs,Hope you and your girl have a great weekend


Already am, about to grub on some mini meatloafs I cooked in a mini muffin pan and mashed potatoes . Going good ole' classic tonight, lol . Hope you have a good one too Mind.



123.ruffian777 said:


> I've never grow this particular strain so i'm not sure about final product (i heard that the high is pretty awesome) but i can say one thing so far: it is a low odour strain


You can say that it's good for SoG grows too lol. Nice well, when you harvest and cure and all that fun stuff, you should totally give us a smoke report .


----------



## Mindmelted (May 2, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Already am, about to grub on some mini meatloafs I cooked in a mini muffin pan and mashed potatoes . Going good ole' classic tonight, lol . Hope you have a good one too Mind.
> 
> Damn love Meatloaf and Mashed Taters
> 
> Here is a pic of the WB


----------



## chknhwk (May 2, 2009)

thank boobieus yeah i reread that and lowered it some but ima have to lower it more when i get back to my grow 
and when you say starter leaves are you talking bout the round seed leaves or the first sed of jagged leaves the ones i was wondering about is the third set 

abd on more quick question if i transplant my plants lower in the soil to bring the soil closer the the first leaves will roots grow from the stem or just from the root already im tring to bring it back dow cause the stretching it did the since tues and im not gonna be able to do what i need to the lights and stuff till mon


----------



## Doobieus (May 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn love Meatloaf and Mashed Taters
> 
> Here is a pic of the WB


If I'm ever down in Florida I'll hit you up on here and make you some, I assure you I'm a damn good cook lol. It cooks faster than regular meatloaf because of the mini muffin pan and the mini meatloafs are like bite size. I'm going to cook an 8-10 hour pot roast today for dinner, my girl really likes it  (Plus gotta earn them brownie points some how right? lol).

Anyhow enough about culinary Doobs lol, that WB is looking mighty MIGHTY fine . Those buds are fattening up so nicely, it's settled I'm gonna have to get some WB lol . I keep changing my mind on the order lol, but I think I'm going to make 2 seperate orders. An Indica dominate mix (4 strains) and a Sativa dominate mix (4 strains).

Hope your weekend is going well .



chknhwk said:


> thank boobieus yeah i reread that and lowered it some but ima have to lower it more when i get back to my grow
> and when you say starter leaves are you talking bout the round seed leaves or the first sed of jagged leaves the ones i was wondering about is the third set
> 
> abd on more quick question if i transplant my plants lower in the soil to bring the soil closer the the first leaves will roots grow from the stem or just from the root already im tring to bring it back dow cause the stretching it did the since tues and im not gonna be able to do what i need to the lights and stuff till mon


No problem dude, Lol "Boobieus" seriously I couldn't stop laughing for awhile , lol awesome .

I was talking about the first set of jagged ones, but regardless which set of leaves, it shouldn't take more than a couple days (Max a week) to start seeing a new growth grow out.

As far as roots....

It should slowly start to develop roots, sometimes you can even get a stray root that grows above the soil, had that happen to me in my last grow during bloom. Honestly stretching this far into the grow isn't all that big of an issue, unless it's falling over and stuff. You usually have to palm/clear your plants anyway about 4-6 inches up the stalk to provide proper airflow to prevent bugs and mold. I actually stretch my plants a little bit during the seedling stage so I don't have to sacrifice actual nodes/budsites to palm my plants. Sometimes they don't stretch enough and I just have to bite the bullet and palm nodes off anyway lol.

If the stretch is that bad bring the light back down on Monday, and they should start growing normally. Given your description they sound like they are strong enough to have the light closer now anyway.

Hope this helps .


----------



## Mindmelted (May 3, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> If I'm ever down in Florida I'll hit you up on here and make you some, I assure you I'm a damn good cook lol. It cooks faster than regular meatloaf because of the mini muffin pan and the mini meatloafs are like bite size. I'm going to cook an 8-10 hour pot roast today for dinner, my girl really likes it  (Plus gotta earn them brownie points some how right? lol).
> 
> Anyhow enough about culinary Doobs lol, that WB is looking mighty MIGHTY fine . Those buds are fattening up so nicely, it's settled I'm gonna have to get some WB lol . I keep changing my mind on the order lol, but I think I'm going to make 2 seperate orders. An Indica dominate mix (4 strains) and a Sativa dominate mix (4 strains).
> 
> ...


----------



## Doobieus (May 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey Boobieus
> Now thats funny,Almost wet my pants i was laughing so hard.The WB is looking sweet,The Middle cola though got screwed by the light burn.It's not going to get very big,The side shoot buds are gonna be bigger.Good cooking is my weakness,I am going to do some sativa dominate strains next grow myself.
> Well just got back from playing gooney golf with the grand kid.Time to smoke some nowHe is 6 and kicked my ass again at Gooney golf.I must be getting old or someting.Hope you have your girl have a wonderful sunday and pig put on that roast for me.lol


Lol yeah the Boobieus thing had me laughing pretty hard too lol. Crazy well maybe in the last swell before harvest that burned one will fatten up, we can only hope. Good cooking is my weakness too, hence why I learned to cook well lol. Yeah I'm debating on whether to get my Sativa or my Indica mix first, it's a real pain in the ass lol.

Lol you got your ass handed to you by a 6 year old lol jk, aww he's probably all proud of himself lol. We're all getting old lol, I'm hitting my 1/4 life crisis here soon eek  lol.

Yeah totally dude we'll get down on that roast for sure, it's smelling really good. I gotta put the potatoes in, in a couple hours.

Have a good one!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 3, 2009)

I smell me some Roast.Just got back from watching monster vs aliens with the kid.Funny movie,of coarse i smoked before i saw it.And no never in front of the kid.Good movie though,I hope the middle bud fattens up.Well time to go play some more.


----------



## 123.ruffian777 (May 3, 2009)

You can say that it's good for SoG grows too lol. Nice well, when you harvest and cure and all that fun stuff, you should totally give us a smoke report .[/quote]

sure, why not


----------



## RichED (May 3, 2009)

to know to grow a 80% sativa (serious seeds Kali Mist) Im a beginner I grow in pairs and only busted beans three times before. Can 250w lights handle sativas any thing I need to know pro or con? Any pointers, warnings, or quirks.grow in peace


----------



## Mindmelted (May 3, 2009)

RichED said:


> to know to grow a 80% sativa (serious seeds Kali Mist) Im a beginner I grow in pairs and only busted beans three times before. Can 250w lights handle sativas any thing I need to know pro or con? Any pointers, warnings, or quirks.grow in peace


Welcome to the club RichED

I would think a 250 would be fine for sativas.I have yet to grow one,but can not see how it would not do the job.If it can handle a indica it should have no problem with the sativa.They like to grow kinda tall though,That for me is the only quirk i would have to work around.
So yes i myself think it will work well for ya.


----------



## Doobieus (May 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I smell me some Roast.Just got back from watching monster vs aliens with the kid.Funny movie,of coarse i smoked before i saw it.And no never in front of the kid.Good movie though,I hope the middle bud fattens up.Well time to go play some more.


I smell some roast too, smells good lol .

Mosters Vs. Aliens looks like a good one, I want to see it lol. Sounds like a real fun day Mind, bet you're an awesome grandpa. Sounds like it to me anyway .

Have a great one.



RichED said:


> to know to grow a 80% sativa (serious seeds Kali Mist) Im a beginner I grow in pairs and only busted beans three times before. Can 250w lights handle sativas any thing I need to know pro or con? Any pointers, warnings, or quirks.grow in peace


My Blueberry Madness is a hybrid also that looks to me to show mostly sativa traits. Just make sure that the sativa doesn't grow past 4 feet tall and you should be alright, with sativas you want to watch the density on the buds for sure because they naturally grow fluffy/stringy. So you want to make sure that there's no extra heat issues and what not so your buds don't grow too fluffy.

Sativas are also good for SCRoG for sure. So if you only do 2 plants you can raise your final yield with a SCRoG. I'd definitely recommend a SCRoG for sure. Lst would even be good for this strain.

Some sativa hybrids like my Blue Madness grow lanky like a sativa but have the density of an indica in the buds themselves. With Kali mist though since it's 80-90% sativa it's more than likely going to have pretty much all sativa traits.

The main things to remember are light penetration height and heat really. A 250 can handle a sativa or two no problem, depending on those factors.

Hope this helps .


----------



## plantman969 (May 4, 2009)

Hows everyone doing? Good I hope. Dropped by for little input.

I am running my 250 but decided to add a little more light to the mix . I hve a homebox s 2x2x6 and added 2 42w cfls 2600lumens at 2700k, 1 23w cfl at 1750lumens @ 2700k and 2 23w cfl uva/uvb reptile/lizard lights from the pet store putting out 5.0 uva/uvb rays. Read that uva/uvb rays are good during the bloom/flower cycle to help produce moe resin and hairs due to the radiation like effects of the bulbs. Can say that since putting these two bulbs in the tent i have seen a change in the bud production. The areas on the plant in the most direct path of these lights have shown significant hair prodution over the other parts of the plant. I have 3 plants in the bloom tent. 2 Super Lemon Haze (1 showing the sativa pheno and the other more of the indica phenos) from Greenhouse Seeds and 1 Barneys Farm Nightshade (This Plant is crazy Big leafed indica, even from early veg the leafs are huge i mean the size of fat basil leafs each part of the leaf not just the whole leaf .) 

So this is my first true grow and have noticed some strange growth with my plants (not bad). I know everyone has there own tecnique but i have yet to see any plants like mine on any grow forum (grasscity, icmag, and here). For the best explination here goes.

Started with 16 seed and had never grown before and had terrible problems with the time from cracked seed to planting and sprouting. I could get the seed to crack but never sprout. I mean i tryed everything - tap water, ro/distiled water light no light, i mean everything.
So in the end what worked for me is the compleat opposit of what everyone suggest on these forums. For me to get past this stage here is what i did.

The day i put my seeds in papertowels (germed in wet paper towels sealed in a ziplock and set on my dresser) I also presoaked my rockwool and hydroton in a pre mixed gallon of 1/4 strength nutes)

PBP Grow, Calmag, Liquid Karma, Sweet, a touch of B-52, and Mycos - Stared with voodoo juice but now use humboldt nutes myco madness. 

the next night all the seeds had cracked and it was time to plant. shook out the rockwool and drained the hydroton. Next instead of waiting for roots the plnts went directly into my dwc (at 300ppm/tds 19 with water filled to the second notch on the bottom of the net pots. Next i place some small plastic containers over each net pot acting like a humidome for each plant. Once the plant had removed the shell (sometimes with some very crafull help) and started on its second set of real leafs so the third set 1-water leaf - 2- 1st set of feeder/fan leafs - 3- 2nd set of fan leafs i removed the domes. This was all before the ddition of the cfls in the tent - so just the 250 was in there at the time.

This is where it gets different. i wanted to run only 2-4 plants (currently 3 plants) insted of the six on average for the size. I also wanted to top, supercrop, and lst all in the same grow. Didnt start this way but this is where i am at now. I started with topping my plants so as to keep them short bushes so the plant takes up the area of two. next i lowered my 250 to 4-6 inches above my plants just above the point i could feel the heat - so as low as i could go befor feeling the heat of the lamp. In doing this the plant remained short i mean short. I veged for 6 weeks from 3/3 - 4/12 before swithcing to 12/12. At this time the plants were only 9-10 inches tall max. On 4/3 i changed res water and damn near killed the plants ph was at 4.75 over night. Did another res change ending at ph 5.75 with ph nute lock out and over watered plants. cut off all affected plant matter and reveged till 4/12 when they recovered with all new leafs. 4/12 finallyswitched to 12/12.


because of almost killing the plants i ended up supercropping them when i removed all but the new grothw shoots. So at that point they had been topped and suppercroped, well as they recovered more for the first week of 12/12 i noticed a shit ton of growth. Worred i would run out of room and end up with a lot of smaller bud, i decided to lollipop all the brnches to one node below each top (each plant has a min of 12-16+ tops)
after this i added some tiedowns to a few branches and instaled an area for My scrog screen. Which will be installed in the next day or two as the plants are starting to reach the area designated for the screen. 

So Lets Recap- Plants have been
1- Topped
2- suppercroped
3- Lollipoped
4- LSTed
5- and soon to be screened

in doing this my plants are crazy looking I mean they looked like mini trees. one plant my largest is different. i have net pot covers and straigt out of the top there is not really a stalk/ stem it branches out right out of the top. 
the other two ave about 2-3 inches of stalk before the branching out. at each section of the plant where growth sprouts from the branches are swollen i mean nottie just huge. They have finnal reall started to strech and brought a friend by that has his own plants- to take a look and tell me what he thinks- This is whyi have posted he told me that he had never seen a cannibis plant that looked like mine - not in person or on any video he has seen. And i should post a video and pics to see if anyone has any input. 

Now i know that i have tryed to much on my first grow (simplest is easyest and learn the basics), also if in the end crop is no good or small i will have a hrder time narrowing down what might have been wrong, but i am a really fast learner and like to experiment. No excuse! but ta all i got. so if you have any ideas on the possible outcome or ideas please let me know.

To late for pics as it is past lights out for my babies but i will post some tomarrow to give you some visuals to go with this long post.


----------



## Doobieus (May 4, 2009)

Looking forward to these pictures, lol your plants sound like they've been through hell and back dude. At least you know they're strong lol, probably from that super cropping. Post pictures for sure though, because I'm having a hard time visualizing this in my head lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 4, 2009)

Boy those plants have had a hell of a work out huh.Need some pics and some asprin(Body Hurts)
And i am sure we can help ya out.lol


----------



## RichED (May 4, 2009)

Gday is there anything special a new guy needs to know good or bad to grow sativa with a 250w hps is it possible? I plan to flower as soon as I know sex.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 4, 2009)

Yes it will do the job.


----------



## plantman969 (May 4, 2009)

Ok guys here goes the picks of my bonsi mj plants.

sorry it is a 2 part post

1st set of picks bloom tent
2nd set is from my veg box


----------



## plantman969 (May 4, 2009)

plantman969 said:


> Ok guys here goes the picks of my bonsi mj plants.
> 
> sorry it is a 2 part post
> 
> ...



part 2 veg box picks

they look wet because i just sprayed them


----------



## Doobieus (May 5, 2009)

Lookin' good Plantman!! Nice healthy and cleaned up stalks and healthy leaves, yeah man totally keep up the great work!! Normally a cannabis plant won't grow that way, but after all the training it should normally look like what you've got. Your friend was right in the sense of the plant not naturally growing/looking like that, but with a SCRoG grow your stalk/branching will look way more insane after the training.

Lookin' good though for sure dude.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 5, 2009)

plantman969 said:


> Ok guys here goes the picks of my bonsi mj plants.
> 
> sorry it is a 2 part post
> 
> ...



looking great man all of them look healthy


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (May 5, 2009)

The 250 room is the shit , you guys always respond and give advice . Doob and Wretch have helped greatly. Ive got a couple of updated pics of the crop into flowering for a week and half. They are forming nicely. Luckily, i got all females even though I grew 2 to one pot (first grow noob), grew with miracle grow and about to add some mg bloom boost to my next watering. Oh yeah, about 2 weeks into veg a disolved bc pill in with watering, maybe its the reason for the fems? Any comments welcome.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2009)

Looking really nice man,Keep it up.


----------



## Doobieus (May 5, 2009)

Glad we could help you out Sp4ce, they're looking good and healthy!! Keep up the great work!!

Also since you're doing a MG grow, the one thing I can advise you is to flush for a bit longer than usual, so you get all that fert out and have a nice, clean and smooth smoke.

Can't wait to see the harvest pics from you, Wretched, Mind, Plantman, Tom, and a bunch of others in the club, if I forgot a name I apologize there's just too many to remember lol.

Edit: I think by BC pill you're talking about a birth control pill? Lol I have never heard of a BC pill promoting more females, ethylene gas yes but that no lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2009)

Doobs,
Need a little help.Do you know of a good cleanser for a drug test.My pain doc wants to test me all of a sudden.
Been going to him for over 10 years and now i am getting tested.lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs,
> Need a little help.Do you know of a good cleanser for a drug test.My pain doc wants to test me all of a sudden.
> Been going to him for over 10 years and now i am getting tested.lol


Any product by *Vale*, one of their best products is *Permaclean*. You take it as a dietary supplement/detox, it's a full body detox. You can either do a 2 week, 1 week or 3 day regiment. The 3 day isn't in the directions but it's ok, kinda makes you feel icky for a lil bit but you gotta do what you gotta do sometimes lol.

I used to work for a head shop a couple years ago, we recommended this to pretty much all of our customers. That is of course if they weren't assholes.... or crackheads.... or meth heads lol. I actually have used Permaclean many times, and it's always worked for me.

Stay away from maskers, or half ass detox because that shit doesn't work.

Just be sure to stay away from cigarettes, caffiene, high fructose corn syrup or products containing HFCS, alcohol and highly fatty foods. Or else it won't work properly, it's an all around detox so you have to have a strict diet while taking permaclean for the best results.

There's supposedly a newer product made by Vale that's supposed to work better than Permaclean but I won't recommend it because I have not had to use it yet and I can't even remember the name lol.

If you do need a masker of some sort, well get #1 fake piss or make your own #1 kit. Aquarium temp sticker, sticky heat pad, clean piss, and either a condom or double layer ziplock bag duct taped, and a tube with a plug.

Take the zipbag, secure tube to it, put piss inside, duct tape the ever living hell out of it. Put the heat pad on one side, and the temp strip on the other (So you can monitor the temp of your urine so you don't get false readings), attach to the inside of your pants with duct tape or with something else, make sure it's by the waist area and there you go.

Hope this helps Mind.

Edit: Make sure you plug the tube before you put the pee in, or else.... you'll have a mess you probably don't want lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2009)

Sounds good Doobs,Will have to check into that.Thanks and LOL


----------



## rustyj107 (May 5, 2009)

yo yo, im a newbie grower and have recently started my first grow (five cheese plants in an nft sytem in a wardrobe with a 250w hps, i started them off on a blue spectrum cfl but they didnt seem to be lovin it so i ordered the hps and within a day of sticking it over them they went wild, theyr now showing new growth every day (leaves and roots). i also have a 125w red spectrum cfl on the side as i cant postion the reflector the correct way as my wardrobe is too small!!

rusty


----------



## Doobieus (May 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Sounds good Doobs,Will have to check into that.Thanks and LOL


No problem Mind, I'm always here to help  and good luck!



rustyj107 said:


> yo yo, im a newbie grower and have recently started my first grow (five cheese plants in an nft sytem in a wardrobe with a 250w hps, i started them off on a blue spectrum cfl but they didnt seem to be lovin it so i ordered the hps and within a day of sticking it over them they went wild, theyr now showing new growth every day (leaves and roots). i also have a 125w red spectrum cfl on the side as i cant postion the reflector the correct way as my wardrobe is too small!!
> 
> rusty


Welcome to the club Rusty , if you have any questions fire away, we're here to help.

Yeah I tried CFL's but switched back to my T5, it works better, for me anyhow.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2009)

Welcome to the club Rusty

We are here to help as much as possible


----------



## Wretched420 (May 5, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> The 250 room is the shit , you guys always respond and give advice . Doob and Wretch have helped greatly. Ive got a couple of updated pics of the crop into flowering for a week and half. They are forming nicely. Luckily, i got all females even though I grew 2 to one pot (first grow noob), grew with miracle grow and about to add some mg bloom boost to my next watering. Oh yeah, about 2 weeks into veg a disolved bc pill in with watering, maybe its the reason for the fems? Any comments welcome.


glad we could help ya!! yea its seems this thread has grown into a little family so welcome will be happy to help ya along the way!!

your plants look nice and healthy how big are they?
was wondering whats the strain? i didnt see that anywhere or maybe im blind lol..


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (May 5, 2009)

I dont know the strain but the seeds were from a stash of kind bud I got months back. From the leaves I can tell they are mostly indica maybe with a little bit of sativa. They are both 20 in and continue to grow. Will they keep on growing during flowering? Ive always heard of flushing. What is it and why do yo do it. Thanks fo sho 250


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> I dont know the strain but the seeds were from a stash of kind bud I got months back. From the leaves I can tell they are mostly indica maybe with a little bit of sativa. They are both 20 in and continue to grow. Will they keep on growing during flowering? Ive always heard of flushing. What is it and why do yo do it. Thanks fo sho 250


 They will grow for a bit more.Flushing is when during the last 2 wks to 10 days before you harvest you just give your plant Ph wate and thats it.It makes the plants use up the nutes it still has stored in it.And by doing that the taste of your smoke will be much better.


----------



## Doobieus (May 5, 2009)

^ What Mind said lol.


----------



## Doobieus (May 5, 2009)

However with MG I would probably do a 2-3 week flush honestly, to ensure you get all the nutes out.


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 5, 2009)

hi all im currently growing using 2 125 watt cfl but im now thinking of goin with 1 250 watt hps for the flowering stage. my grow tent is 110 x 65 x 120 would this be enough room for a 250 watt hps because i know i need to have the bulb a good distance from the plant because of the heat. any info or suggestions fire away.


----------



## Doobieus (May 5, 2009)

k3nz1387 said:


> hi all im currently growing using 2 125 watt cfl but im now thinking of goin with 1 250 watt hps for the flowering stage. my grow tent is 110 x 65 x 120 would this be enough room for a 250 watt hps because i know i need to have the bulb a good distance from the plant because of the heat. any info or suggestions fire away.


Your grow box can handle a 250 HPS easy, I'm guessing those dimensions were centimeters and not inches correct? If that's the case then yeah a 250 will work, if it was inches.... upgrade a lot.

The light should be 12-15cm/5-6 inches away from the tops of the plants, if your temperature is stable then you can even go 4 inches/10cm above the canopy. This will provide a good amount of lumens for your plants.

Hope this helps and welcome to the club K3nz , if you have any other questions go ahead and shoot, we're here to help.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 5, 2009)

Pretty Much what Doobs said


----------



## Doobieus (May 5, 2009)

Lol yeah what Mind said ^.


----------



## plantman969 (May 6, 2009)

check this out and tell me what u think. Do you think it is worth it and do you think it will work in a dwc

This first-of-its-kind system generates the CO2 needed for aquatic plants to perform photosynthesis.


http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2754083

Hagen CO2 Natural Plant System provides plants with a key nutrient that is lacking in most aquariums, Carbon Dioxide (CO2). This self-contained system generates the CO2 needed for aquatic plants to perform photosynthesis. This natural fermentation system has been designed to provide a simple and effective approach to providing dissolved CO2. Using a proven concept, every component has been carefully conceived to enhance performance. The level of CO2 generated by this system is ideally suited to most planted aquariums illuminated with fluorescent lighting.


Designed for tanks up to 20 U.S. gallons (75 l), for larger aquariums use multiple units
Dramatic results in 15-20 days
Enhances growth, condition and color of aquatic plants
Creates healthier aquatic eco-system
 *Size:* 3" diameter x 7¾" high (8¼" with airline adapter)
*Includes:* a fermentation canister, bubble diffuser and 90 days' worth of activator and stabilizer. Simply add water and regular table sugar (not included) to begin the process.


nothing like possibilitys.....


----------



## Wretched420 (May 6, 2009)

yea what they said


----------



## Doobieus (May 6, 2009)

plantman969 said:


> check this out and tell me what u think. Do you think it is worth it and do you think it will work in a dwc
> 
> This first-of-its-kind system generates the CO2 needed for aquatic plants to perform photosynthesis.
> 
> ...


You could also do a DIY Co2, and save yourself 7-30 bucks lol. There's a bunch of threads on here about how to make it, but basically it's activated yeast, mixed with sugar water in a bottle.

I'd say go DIY and save the money for something else, hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (May 6, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea what they said


Yeah what Wretched said  lol.


----------



## freetoair (May 6, 2009)

Setting up a 250 hps in wardrobe space,
will have to be away for 2-3 days every week for the next couple of months and don't want to leave lamp on timer with no one around. Can I put it beside a sunny window for a few days each week without too much damage?

seeds - Afghan 1

Cheers


----------



## Mindmelted (May 6, 2009)

What Doobs said.lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 6, 2009)

freetoair said:


> Setting up a 250 hps in wardrobe space,
> will have to be away for 2-3 days every week for the next couple of months and don't want to leave lamp on timer with no one around. Can I put it beside a sunny window for a few days each week without too much damage?
> 
> seeds - Afghan 1
> ...


Depends on when your light cycle is on and when it's off. If you have your light cycle on at night, then no it will probably not work well. I don't know what to tell you, go ahead and try the window thing. I guess it's better than setting your place on fire lol.


----------



## Doobieus (May 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> What Doobs said.lol


Lol what Mind said lol.

This could go on forever lol.


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 6, 2009)

yea i meant cm.thanks for the reply. so as long as i keep the light around 5 inches from the top of the plants i should be good.


----------



## 123.ruffian777 (May 6, 2009)

k3nz1387 said:


> yea i meant cm.thanks for the reply. so as long as i keep the light around 5 inches from the top of the plants i should be good.


only with really good ventilation (including fan blowing on lamp)


----------



## Doobieus (May 6, 2009)

k3nz1387 said:


> yea i meant cm.thanks for the reply. so as long as i keep the light around 5 inches from the top of the plants i should be good.


As long as your temps are 68F/20C low - 78F/25.5C high, yes you should be fine.


----------



## Doobieus (May 7, 2009)

Okay.... so.... spidermites....

Never had to deal with these little bastards EVER, just might have to start dealing with these now....

Went to my friend's grow, and he's got this carmelicious plant that was infected. For some reason he says the carmelicious attracts the hell outta spidermites. Thought his mites were under control, but he said that he got them under control for the most part. He's got like 5 other strains growing too, and the only plant that looks to be infected is that damn carmelicious.

I was about a yard or more away from the plant, I never touched the plant however I'm still paranoid as hell....

Should I be paranoid guys ?

Shit's driving me crazy lol, when he told me about the mites .... after I went into the room, I just imagined these like super mites that were flying on my clothes or some crap lol.

I've always kept my grow in check, I had gnats once, and never again since. ARGHHHH I'm so paranoid and frustrated right now lol....


----------



## Mindmelted (May 7, 2009)

Spider-Mites suck ass.But i think you will be fine,just keep a eye out and your fingers crossed.lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 7, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Spider-Mites suck ass.But i think you will be fine,just keep a eye out and your fingers crossed.lol


Lol yeah dude you don't even know how paranoid I was last night lol. I stripped down everything before I even went remotely close to my grow area lol. Acted like it was a quaratine zone I swear lol.

Talk about extra precaution right? lol

Yeah I smoked some and I'm calmer now, I'll just have to wait it out lol, and keep my fingers crossed.

Oh yeah and what you said  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 7, 2009)

Yeah,You do not want any of those nasty fuckers in your grow.lol
And don't talk about stripping to much on here.lol
Smoke some more and relax,I think you will be fine.


----------



## Doobieus (May 7, 2009)

Lol my bad dude, I just meant I did everything to ensure that spidermites had the hardest chance to get anywhere close to my grow lol.

I think I will be fine too but damn lol, and oh yeah I've been puffin like a train trust me lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 7, 2009)

Just razzin ya dear,Just got to go and take a smoke break myself.Feel alot better now.lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 7, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just razzin ya dear,Just got to go and take a smoke break myself.Feel alot better now.lol


Lol well I'm glad you feel better now, and I know you're just joshin' dude, hope the rest of your day is good.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 7, 2009)

Hope you have a good one too.Just saw a dumbass drive into the ditch,too fucking funny.lol


----------



## Mindmelted (May 8, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol well I'm glad you feel better now, and I know you're just joshin' dude, hope the rest of your day is good.


Doobs,
Have you ever grown the LST method.Was curious if this would be a good way for me to go in my small space and if would be more productive.So what do you think my Guru of growing

P.s This was post 666


----------



## Doobieus (May 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs,
> Have you ever grown the LST method.Was curious if this would be a good way for me to go in my small space and if would be more productive.So what do you think my Guru of growing
> 
> P.s This was post 666


Lol Guru of growing, no way lol.... but thank you Mind  lol.

As far as LST my plants were pre-trained LST before I put the screen up for SCRoG. I think LST and SCRoG are both VERY productive grow styles for raising yield, especially in small grow spaces.

LST is (to me anyway) more of a pain in the ass than SCRoG, because with LST there's constant adjusting.... think CFL's vs. HPS as an analogy. I use LST as a pre-trainer because, well honestly dealing with that crap for 2 weeks or so isn't too bad and it works lol.

Hope this helps you out Mind, you thinking of going LST or SCRoG?

Ps: "If the devil is 5 and man is 6, then that must make me 7 this honkey's gone to heaven." Lol.

Pss: Did you ever notice that under the Riu guy up top, underneath him it says Marijunana instead of Marijuana? Lol.


----------



## Doobieus (May 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hope you have a good one too.Just saw a dumbass drive into the ditch,too fucking funny.lol


Dumb asses + Ditches (Or anything really) ='s Pure Comedic Relief  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 8, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol Guru of growing, no way lol.... but thank you Mind  lol.
> 
> As far as LST my plants were pre-trained LST before I put the screen up for SCRoG. I think LST and SCRoG are both VERY productive grow styles for raising yield, especially in small grow spaces.
> 
> ...


Thanks Doobs
I am thinking about trying one of the 2.
I am lazy so i think scrog will be the way to go.We will see,My replacement transducers are on the way to me.So i can do some more fogging.Will post the WB update tonight or tomorrow.lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks Doobs
> I am thinking about trying one of the 2.
> I am lazy so i think scrog will be the way to go.We will see,My replacement transducers are on the way to me.So i can do some more fogging.Will post the WB update tonight or tomorrow.lol


Yeah no problem Mind, I like SCRoG, I used the screen from an old dog gate I had. It's less hassle honestly, and with hydro you're growth is insane in comparison to mine (Soil) so you'll probably be good to just throw a screen up and not really pre-train as much as I do.

Can't wait for the fogponics and to see tje results you get from it, also can't wait for that WB update. Updates are always exciting when the plants is in bloom.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 9, 2009)

Okay it's WB update time.The kids been kicking my ass today again.lol


----------



## Grow.T (May 9, 2009)

What would be sufficient ventalation for a 250 hps? Cfm wise


----------



## Mindmelted (May 9, 2009)

Grow.T said:


> What would be sufficient ventalation for a 250 hps? Cfm wise


What size space do you have.I am using a 500cfm one right now,but had a 197cfm before and it worked fine.,But i would say something 200 or more would be better.I am just into overkill.,hope this helps a little.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Okay it's WB update time.The kids been kicking my ass today again.lol



looking good man wish i could see how they look without that light lol..
but looks awesome from here


----------



## Mindmelted (May 9, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> looking good man wish i could see how they look without that light lol..
> but looks awesome from here


I will try and get some and post,Thanks


----------



## RichED (May 9, 2009)

Gday all I grow in pairs and plan for number 5 and 6 to be sativas can you do sativas with a 250w hps is there anything special I should know in prep
good or bad *thanks* all appreciated.


----------



## Doobieus (May 9, 2009)

Nice Mind that WB is looking nice, really nice. They're swelling up more and more each time you post, damn I can't wait until you harvest dude. Those roots are looking really clean and good too, nice and white and everything, if anyone's a Guru grower it is you my friend lol.

So did the kid kick your ass at g-golf again or something else?


----------



## Doobieus (May 9, 2009)

RichED said:


> Gday all I grow in pairs and plan for number 5 and 6 to be sativas can you do sativas with a 250w hps is there anything special I should know in prep
> good or bad *thanks* all appreciated.


Yes you can do a Sativa under a 250, with SCRoG technique even better.

Just watch your heat and height and you'll be fine.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 9, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nice Mind that WB is looking nice, really nice. They're swelling up more and more each time you post, damn I can't wait until you harvest dude. Those roots are looking really clean and good too, nice and white and everything, if anyone's a Guru grower it is you my friend lol.
> 
> So did the kid kick your ass at g-golf again or something else?


Thanks Doobs,And like you said i don't know about guru.But have learned alot from the great people on this forum and site.The kid kicked my ASS at madden football.48-6
The roots have alot to do with me being able to keep the solution at 68 degrees i think,And that my res is light tight.also helps,and i use black air hose lol.
I am going to post a couple more pics with out the hps on tonight.


----------



## Doobieus (May 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks Doobs,And like you said i don't know about guru.But have learned alot from the great people on this forum and site.The kid kicked my ASS at madden football.48-6
> The roots have alot to do with me being able to keep the solution at 68 degrees i think,And that my res is light tight.also helps,and i use black air hose lol.
> I am going to post a couple more pics with out the hps on tonight.


Daaaaaaaamn Mind lol, the kid did get you again for sure lol. Can't wait to see those pics dude, I mean they look great regardless but it would be nice without that orange glare lol.

Take it easy.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 10, 2009)

Here are a couple of pictures of the White Berry with the light off.My digital camera sucks.


----------



## Doobieus (May 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of the White Berry with the light off.My digital camera sucks.


You know I wish my monitor was a scratch and sniff one lol. Your camera is fine dude, those pictures are nice .


----------



## Mindmelted (May 10, 2009)

Just did a nute change,she is a little hot at 1375,water temp 68 and ph 5.8
Still got about 40% RH though.I would like to get it lower.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 10, 2009)

Here is the only bud shot that came out


----------



## Doobieus (May 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just did a nute change,she is a little hot at 1375,water temp 68 and ph 5.8
> Still got about 40% RH though.I would like to get it lower.


Dehumidifier maybe? I mean 40% is fine but if you want it lower. Hmmm maybe I'll research some stuff and see what I can think of for DIY.

I don't know too much about hydro lol, but I'll take a shot.... 1375 is ppm right? Also the res temp should be at around 68 because that's ideal for healthy roots and healthy roots equals great plants? 5.8 is ideal for hydro because it allows the plants to absorb the nutes properly through a watered system?

I'm just trying to learn lol, and I learn by reading up so.... yeah.

Please correct me if I'm wrong or am missing something, so I can learn from it.


----------



## Doobieus (May 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here is the only bud shot that came out


If you look REAL closely, on one of the right leaves to the top you can see some standing trichomes . Looking good Mind, makes me wish we were in Fl lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 10, 2009)

Yea that is correct.1375 is the ppm.I use a nano chiller to keep my bucket that cold.
You are learning fast.Here is what i got one 4 Quart de-humidifier outside closet,1 big damp-rid and 3 small in the tent.Closet temps are 75 and inside tent with lights on are 78 and 68 off.


----------



## Doobieus (May 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yea that is correct.1375 is the ppm.I use a nano chiller to keep my bucket that cold.
> You are learning fast.Here is what i got one 4 Quart de-humidifier outside closet,1 big damp-rid and 3 small in the tent.Closet temps are 75 and inside tent with lights on are 78 and 68 off.


Hmm, dunno if you can lower it anymore then really lol. I mean you have a pretty impressive de-humidifying arsenal there lol. I mean 40% shouldn't be too much of a worry and if you've got good air circulation mold shouldn't be an issue.

I'm usually fighting to reach 40% RH, total opposite of what you're dealing with, so it's a little tricky lol, but I'll keep trying to figure something out if I can.

Thanks for helping me out with learning about hydro Mind, really appreciate it.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2009)

No problem Doobs,You should give it a try sometime.Alot easier than i thought it was going to be.
I guess the 40 is not that bad,I have read that if you can get it in the low 30's for the whole grow,your buds are the shit?
Just what i have read though.Could just be chasing phantom results also.lol


----------



## hunt4pot1 (May 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Okay it's WB update time.The kids been kicking my ass today again.lol


 
Nice looking plants!! Roots look great.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2009)

hunt4pot1 said:


> Nice looking plants!! Roots look great.


Thanks for the good word.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Dehumidifier maybe? I mean 40% is fine but if you want it lower. Hmmm maybe I'll research some stuff and see what I can think of for DIY.
> 
> I don't know too much about hydro lol, but I'll take a shot.... 1375 is ppm right? Also the res temp should be at around 68 because that's ideal for healthy roots and healthy roots equals great plants? 5.8 is ideal for hydro because it allows the plants to absorb the nutes properly through a watered system?
> 
> ...


The 68 degree res temp is also good for maximum oxygen saturation


----------



## Doobieus (May 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> No problem Doobs,You should give it a try sometime.Alot easier than i thought it was going to be.
> I guess the 40 is not that bad,I have read that if you can get it in the low 30's for the whole grow,your buds are the shit?
> Just what i have read though.Could just be chasing phantom results also.lol


The picture below is from an older crop, my RH was pretty low below 20%. I will be at 40% exact this time around so we will compare the two (Since I haven't done so already lol). The plant was at 3 weeks in bloom at this point I believe.

I'll probably give hydro a shot, I just know that the quality is going to take a hit though. I think I will probably have a soil grow, a hydro/auto-flower grow and just alternate between the two. Or just have a hydro setup to try out strains since it grows out quick. Still debating on it though, gotta get a new grow room design anyway when we move. We got approved but they wanted like 800+ bucks for a deposit lol, needless to say we walked lol.


----------



## smokeykush45 (May 11, 2009)

hello
yalll


----------



## Doobieus (May 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> The 68 degree res temp is also good for maximum oxygen saturation


o2 saturation so that the roots can uptake the nutrients properly right? Because otherwise, you'd get lock or burn I'm guessing?

The same concept with soil kind of, you don't want to drown your plants/roots out because of lock out, burn and root damage. Am I on the right track?


----------



## Doobieus (May 11, 2009)

smokeykush45 said:


> hello
> yalll


Hello Smokey and welcome to the club .


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> o2 saturation so that the roots can uptake the nutrients properly right? Because otherwise, you'd get lock or burn I'm guessing?
> 
> The same concept with soil kind of, you don't want to drown your plants/roots out because of lock out, burn and root damage. Am I on the right track?


You are right on the money Doobs.And ya know i have had some indoor grown stuff that was way better than the outdoor grown version.But it could have been the grower's too!But that sure was a pretty bud you posted,what stain was that.And what was your trichs like.Do like alot of clearor more cloudy or more cloudy/amber.That is the part of the grow i have to work on,is the harvest/drying/curing part.lol


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2009)

Welcome to the party Smokeykush45


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2009)

YEAH!
Fogger transducers came in to day.
BOO!
The fogging unit is toast too,F**KING bullshit.
I think God HATES me.


----------



## Ceebus (May 11, 2009)

Well 2 of my plants were male so I'm down to 1 Northern Lights plant and 1 White Dwarf both female. The Northern Lights is looking unhealthy and I'm not sure why. PH is normal and I water when soil is dry about 3 inches down. The White Dwarf is younger but looks much healthier. The other two Northern Light plants were healthier looking but of course ended up as males. Guess that's the chance you take when you don't go feminized. The unhealthy female has droopy leaves with curling tipsl and many of the leaves are very dry. If anyone could take a look at these pics and maybe figure out whats wrong. I haven't added many nutes at all which is why I'm so confused about this plant.

The last picture is my autoflowering White Dwarf which has started flowering a couple nights ago and smells awesome.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 11, 2009)

Very healthy looking plants you have.But the way the leafs are curling under on some,you might want to water a little less.
lol Anyway nice looking,keep it up.


----------



## Doobieus (May 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> You are right on the money Doobs.And ya know i have had some indoor grown stuff that was way better than the outdoor grown version.But it could have been the grower's too!But that sure was a pretty bud you posted,what stain was that.And what was your trichs like.Do like alot of clearor more cloudy or more cloudy/amber.That is the part of the grow i have to work on,is the harvest/drying/curing part.lol


Depends on the high you want really dude, I mean Indicas naturally have a more couch lock and Sativas have a more clear high. With Indicas you want to harvest a bit earlier than a Sativa. If you want a more heavy stone with a Sativa you want to let it go longer. Indicas 8-10 weeks, Sativas 10-14 weeks. Hybrids are kinda tricky, but if you know if the strain is more Indica or Sativa dominant can help. 

I like to harvest when my trichomes are around 60 amber, 30 milky and 10 clear (Got my handy microscope, I can tell when to harvest without it too but the microscope is dead on accurate). I think it's a well balanced high personally, and if you want to get way stoned (For like insomnia and stuff) you can just smoke more. For example my Blue Madness (Indica/Sativa) is going to take a week or two longer than my Black Doms (Indica). Thc is the "High" and when it turns to Cbd it gives a more "Stoned" feeling.

As far as soil vs. hydro I think it may have been the grower dude lol. Soil is better for taste and smell, and hydro is more for grow and quantity. Most of the cannabis cup guys grow soil, because of quality. The yield takes a hit but I just like soil buds better, with hydro (Could be the grower too don't get me wrong) I find sometimes the bud has little taste or the taste is watered down tasting and not as robust and flavorful as soil.

That strain was supposedly Og Kush/Blueberry from bagseed (That's what my friend said), but upon harvest and even a little before that I found that it was not. It had to be more of a Columbian strain I think, it smelled like terpentine and coffee lol, and the taste when smoked was very VERY earthy and not lemony/zesty like Og, so yeah lol. Don't really know the strain but I think it's a Columbian variety from a bag I got around the same time. Thanks for the compliment by the way lol.

That sucks to hear about your transducer/fogger dude, that's way BS for sure. I hope you get that sorted out man that totally sucks, those bastards seriously. I hope things get better for you there Mind, I share your frustration dude lol.

Hope this info helps some and hope things get taken care of dude, lol sorry for the novel.

Edit: Curing will get easier with time, hang dry for 7-14 days depending on humidity factors, keep the temp low 68F for both hanging and cure, hang and cure in a dark place, cure for 4 weeks minimum 2 if you can't wait lol, burp at least 2 times per day, make sure your buds aren't too moist.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 12, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Depends on the high you want really dude, I mean Indicas naturally have a more couch lock and Sativas have a more clear high. With Indicas you want to harvest a bit earlier than a Sativa. If you want a more heavy stone with a Sativa you want to let it go longer. Indicas 8-10 weeks, Sativas 10-14 weeks. Hybrids are kinda tricky, but if you know if the strain is more Indica or Sativa dominant can help.
> 
> I like to harvest when my trichomes are around 60 amber, 30 milky and 10 clear (Got my handy microscope, I can tell when to harvest without it too but the microscope is dead on accurate). I think it's a well balanced high personally, and if you want to get way stoned (For like insomnia and stuff) you can just smoke more. For example my Blue Madness (Indica/Sativa) is going to take a week or two longer than my Black Doms (Indica). Thc is the "High" and when it turns to Cbd it gives a more "Stoned" feeling.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input Doobs.The dick at the store where i bought the fogger said it is my fault that it is damaged.He said that i let it run to long and over heated it.Even though the bookelet says nothing about putting it on a timer so it does not burn up(Go figure)So i do not think i will be doing the fogger at this time.They wont replace it,i will have to buy another.And thanks for drying/curing details.I think my next grow is going to be super silver haze or nevilles haze?Thanks again for all your help Doobs you are best lolkiss-ass


----------



## Doobieus (May 12, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks for the input Doobs.The dick at the store where i bought the fogger said it is my fault that it is damaged.He said that i let it run to long and over heated it.Even though the bookelet says nothing about putting it on a timer so it does not burn up(Go figure)So i do not think i will be doing the fogger at this time.They wont replace it,i will have to buy another.And thanks for drying/curing details.I think my next grow is going to be super silver haze or nevilles haze?Thanks again for all your help Doobs you are best lolkiss-ass


Wow what a bunch of assholes seriously.... Customer service has been slowly dying lately it seems. That sucks dude, oh well your plants are looking good without anyway. SSH is nice, but I've been reading a lot of bad reviews from Greenhouse (Can't verify the validity of these reviews) lately so be careful. Both those Hazes would be good for a SCRoG grow for sure dude.

No problem with the tips and info Mind, curing is a bitch lol.


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (May 12, 2009)

What's up room 250? I'm gonna try and update every couple of weeks with pics of the crop  It has now been 3 weeks since I turned 12/12 and I think its going smoothly. I have noticed a couple of pistils turning purple/brownish, is this ok When should I see buds forming because right now the pistil look like wisps floating in wind. I smell a hint of bud whenever I walk in the grow room, is the smell going to get any louder? Thanks


----------



## Mindmelted (May 12, 2009)

The pistils are the begging of bud formation.Once the plant kicks into high gear they will look more like buds than they do now.And as for the pistils changing color you are fine.Your plants are looking healthy though.Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 12, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Wow what a bunch of assholes seriously.... Customer service has been slowly dying lately it seems. That sucks dude, oh well your plants are looking good without anyway. SSH is nice, but I've been reading a lot of bad reviews from Greenhouse (Can't verify the validity of these reviews) lately so be careful. Both those Hazes would be good for a SCRoG grow for sure dude.
> 
> No problem with the tips and info Mind, curing is a bitch lol.


Doobs,
I have read that about SSH and greenhouse seeds,But i have also read not to buy fem seeds because they hermie all the time.My last 2 grows where from fem seeds and no hermies to be found.And my bro in colorado only uses fem and has never had a hermie.I like to find out stuff on my own,unless it is a reliable source.And alot of times the info is not reliable.Thanks for the heads up though.Those assholes at Futuregarden really suck.Well i got to go chill out and smoke a Fatty.lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 12, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs,
> I have read that about SSH and greenhouse seeds,But i have also read not to buy fem seeds because they hermie all the time.My last 2 grows where from fem seeds and no hermies to be found.And my bro in colorado only uses fem and has never had a hermie.I like to find out stuff on my own,unless it is a reliable source.And alot of times the info is not reliable.Thanks for the heads up though.Those assholes at Futuregarden really suck.Well i got to go chill out and smoke a Fatty.lol


Yeah I figured you would want to find out on your own that's why I put that I didn't know how valid those reviews exactly were. There's different opinions on fem seeds hermie-ing and blah blah blah, but like you pretty much said, never had a real problem with that honestly.

Hope you're enjoying that fatty.


----------



## Doobieus (May 12, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> What's up room 250? I'm gonna try and update every couple of weeks with pics of the crop  It has now been 3 weeks since I turned 12/12 and I think its going smoothly. I have noticed a couple of pistils turning purple/brownish, is this ok When should I see buds forming because right now the pistil look like wisps floating in wind. I smell a hint of bud whenever I walk in the grow room, is the smell going to get any louder? Thanks


The smell will get more pungent as the calyxes develop, and the hairs turning is fine. Looking good though Sp4ce keep up the great work .


----------



## Mindmelted (May 12, 2009)

Just got done doing some killer gravity bong hits.Almost passed out on the second one.lol


----------



## Wretched420 (May 12, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just got done doing some killer gravity bong hits.Almost passed out on the second one.lol



eyes go black and head get hot lol

always make sure to tell your buddys "im gonna pass out" this has saved a couple bongs and head bumps for me and others..all funn


----------



## Mindmelted (May 12, 2009)

Thats the Truth,lol


----------



## mr.woodes (May 12, 2009)

I am looking to upgrade some lighting but also wanna keep the upfront cost low. I have priced out both a Switchable 400W HPS & MH and a 250 W MH. I already have a 250 W HPS. What I thought was to either buy the switchable, or if I should buy the 250 W MH and use it for veg and then add the 250 HPS during Flowering. I have been debating and I figured to hear a few opinions would be good. Your voice will be heard and I wait for your input fellow growers, smokers, and simple forum posters.


----------



## mr.woodes (May 12, 2009)

Looking nice man. I am envious. I hope my red dragon turns out well, (4 day old seedling after germination).




sp4ce cowboy said:


> What's up room 250? I'm gonna try and update every couple of weeks with pics of the crop  It has now been 3 weeks since I turned 12/12 and I think its going smoothly. I have noticed a couple of pistils turning purple/brownish, is this ok When should I see buds forming because right now the pistil look like wisps floating in wind. I smell a hint of bud whenever I walk in the grow room, is the smell going to get any louder? Thanks


----------



## anyjungleinguy (May 12, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> Best amount of space for 250w is "3 x 3" but ive seen great grows in bigger areas though.


Thats 3ft Correct?
Also how many Low ryders or other auto strains would one of these lights suite?

Cheers.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 12, 2009)

anyjungleinguy said:


> Thats 3ft Correct?
> Also how many Low ryders or other auto strains would one of these lights suite?
> 
> Cheers.


3x3 yes thats feet im not to familiar with auto flowering plants but you can SOG 9-12 plants easy stick with an indica shoot for single colas ... talk around i know some people in here used auto flowering plants before..


----------



## rustyj107 (May 13, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> you can SOG 9-12 plants easy stick with an indica shoot for single colas .....


1. what does that mean??

2. i need to flower my plants as if i veg them any longer they will be too big for my wardrobe!! has anyone got any tips on trimming them before i flower them? or topping? im not familiar with either practice but iv heard i can increase my yield, iv got just over 3 square foot with 4 plants. 

nice one guys


----------



## pothed1 (May 13, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> Nice Man, that is a great area for a 250 like you said as long as you have good ventilation youll be fine.. i dunno you would have to try it out. It gets pretty hot. My areais 4 x 4 and its pretty warm in there and i have 1 big 1 1/2' floor fan.
> i would go with the lowryder #2.. if you do got with the 1 indica you should top and fim the plant and do a LST method. if you can your area is kinda small ... good luck


how many girls u got in dat 4x4 area? i got 6 in da same sized area and was wondering wat kinda yield im gonna b expectin off a 250 hps?


----------



## Doobieus (May 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just got done doing some killer gravity bong hits.Almost passed out on the second one.lol


Lol work those lungs Mind lol.



mr.woodes said:


> I am looking to upgrade some lighting but also wanna keep the upfront cost low. I have priced out both a Switchable 400W HPS & MH and a 250 W MH. I already have a 250 W HPS. What I thought was to either buy the switchable, or if I should buy the 250 W MH and use it for veg and then add the 250 HPS during Flowering. I have been debating and I figured to hear a few opinions would be good. Your voice will be heard and I wait for your input fellow growers, smokers, and simple forum posters.


Depends really....

If you're happy with the results your 250 is putting out then just get the 250 HPS, if you're thinking of expanding your grow or growing more, then you might wanna go with the 400 hps/mh.

Hope this helps.



rustyj107 said:


> 1. what does that mean??
> 
> 2. i need to flower my plants as if i veg them any longer they will be too big for my wardrobe!! has anyone got any tips on trimming them before i flower them? or topping? im not familiar with either practice but iv heard i can increase my yield, iv got just over 3 square foot with 4 plants.
> 
> nice one guys


1. SoG means Sea of Green, it's a grow style. Basically think of all small main cola plants, and Wretched was talking about doing that grow style with auto flowers also.

2. Trimming or topping right before flowering can cause un-needed stress. If they're getting too big to managed go ahead and throw them into flower now. If they still grow and you're running out of space you can always pinch or tie down the Meristem (Main stalk). Again any training during flowering is not recommended but if needed you can. The growFAQ has a tutorial with pictures on how to top/fim, check it out.

Hope this helps.



pothed1 said:


> how many girls u got in dat 4x4 area? i got 6 in da same sized area and was wondering wat kinda yield im gonna b expectin off a 250 hps?


I know this question is directed mostly if not solely for Wretched, but yield is one of those things that has so many factors/variables that it's really hard to answer a question like this. I mean you've got, grow method/style, room size, plant size, strain, 75% of water weight being dropped after harvest/dry/cure, etc. etc. I'm sure if you gave us more info on your plants we could guess the yield but that guess even then might not be exact, maybe close but not exact.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 13, 2009)

Whats up Clubbers!


----------



## tom__420 (May 13, 2009)

How many plants in a SOG setup do you guys think I could fit under a 250 watt? I have a 4.5 feet tall, 3 feet wide and 2 feet deep flowering box. I'm thinking of trying six but I don't know if the 250w will give them efficient lighting. Anyone have any experience in a sog using a 250 watt? Thanks a lot clubbers, this is def the best club on RIU


----------



## mr.woodes (May 13, 2009)

Well, I can't really say i am happy nor displeased with the results of my grow (in regards to my lighting). My first grow turned out all males so I don't know how it would have done for 3-8 plants during flower. And its the 250 W HPS that i do have and was debating between the 250 W MH and the 400W Switchable. Would it make a big difference if i ran a 250 W HPS and a 250 W MH vs 400 HPS? I like to see many sides and try new things. It would be better to have more light during flower than veg right? Thanks ahead of time for your guys knowledge and suggestions. I realize alot of this may be personal preference but you know.....



Doobieus said:


> Depends really....
> 
> If you're happy with the results your 250 is putting out then just get the 250 HPS, if you're thinking of expanding your grow or growing more, then you might wanna go with the 400 hps/mh.
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 13, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> How many plants in a SOG setup do you guys think I could fit under a 250 watt? I have a 4.5 feet tall, 3 feet wide and 2 feet deep flowering box. I'm thinking of trying six but I don't know if the 250w will give them efficient lighting. Anyone have any experience in a sog using a 250 watt? Thanks a lot clubbers, this is def the best club on RIU


Tom__420
You should pm Doobieus or *Wretched420* i think they do sog


----------



## Doobieus (May 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Whats up Clubbers!


Nothin' much Mind, how about yourself?



tom__420 said:


> How many plants in a SOG setup do you guys think I could fit under a 250 watt? I have a 4.5 feet tall, 3 feet wide and 2 feet deep flowering box. I'm thinking of trying six but I don't know if the 250w will give them efficient lighting. Anyone have any experience in a sog using a 250 watt? Thanks a lot clubbers, this is def the best club on RIU


6 is fine you could even do more, keep them at 3ft-4ft and you'll be golden.



mr.woodes said:


> Well, I can't really say i am happy nor displeased with the results of my grow (in regards to my lighting). My first grow turned out all males so I don't know how it would have done for 3-8 plants during flower. And its the 250 W HPS that i do have and was debating between the 250 W MH and the 400W Switchable. Would it make a big difference if i ran a 250 W HPS and a 250 W MH vs 400 HPS? I like to see many sides and try new things. It would be better to have more light during flower than veg right? Thanks ahead of time for your guys knowledge and suggestions. I realize alot of this may be personal preference but you know.....


If you have the cash to burn then go with the 400w HPS/MH. The amount of light is important but the spectrum/timing is more important. Having both a MH and a HPS would create a very natural lighting spectrum for the plants, you can do this both in veg and in bloom cycles. The 400w is going to put out more lumens which means you can grow more plants, but the 250 HPS plus the 250 MH will give a more natural spectrum and more lumens but not as much as the 400 I don't think.

So it's really up to you, I'd probably go with the double 250 setup and have both 250's running at the same time for both veg and bloom and just switch the timing over.



Mindmelted said:


> Tom__420
> You should pm Doobieus or *Wretched420* i think they do sog


I've done SoG but I'm SCRoG at the moment, and probably will be from here on out lol.


----------



## mr.woodes (May 13, 2009)

Thanks Doobieus, i was leaning towards that idea (dual 250s) myself. I would be saving like almost 80 bucks, so good thing there too! lol


----------



## Mindmelted (May 13, 2009)

Boy is my room smelling fruity.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 13, 2009)

rustyj107 said:


> 1. what does that mean??
> 
> 2. i need to flower my plants as if i veg them any longer they will be too big for my wardrobe!! has anyone got any tips on trimming them before i flower them? or topping? im not familiar with either practice but iv heard i can increase my yield, iv got just over 3 square foot with 4 plants.
> 
> nice one guys


oright 

SOG is a style of growing instead of having a couple big bushes as plants with a SOG "Sea Of Green" youll have the same amount of space but with a bunch of little plants 9-12 IMO is good for a 250w HPS but you dont want to vegg to long and if you do you can alwasy lollipop them .. just read up a little more browse other journals get an idea or ask more questions you will be helped...

if you already got your plants going and you have 4 might as well top them and depending on how old they are you could start Low stress training.. 
check out Topping and fimming!
ask around my opinion is only mine others have there own..

here some links that may help

LST - https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=685

SOG - https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=398

Topping&FIM - https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/151706-uncle-bens-topping-technique-get.html

didnt mean to get you lost
and browse around and read some journals youll find a answer to your questions most likely


----------



## Wretched420 (May 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Boy is my room smelling fruity.



this is a good sign lol


----------



## Wretched420 (May 13, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> How many plants in a SOG setup do you guys think I could fit under a 250 watt? I have a 4.5 feet tall, 3 feet wide and 2 feet deep flowering box. I'm thinking of trying six but I don't know if the 250w will give them efficient lighting. Anyone have any experience in a sog using a 250 watt? Thanks a lot clubbers, this is def the best club on RIU


6-9 for starters.. 12 at the most and 6 at the least for SOG other wise might as well grow some bushes..

12 plants harvesting 4 1/2 zips under a 250w in a 24" x 20" box and the plants were about 20 inches in 1 gall pots.. sour bubble strain


check it out http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=1079350#post1079350

8th or 9th post down


----------



## Mindmelted (May 13, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> this is a good sign lol


I sure hope so


----------



## Doobieus (May 14, 2009)

mr.woodes said:


> Thanks Doobieus, i was leaning towards that idea (dual 250s) myself. I would be saving like almost 80 bucks, so good thing there too! lol


 Lol yeah can't save enough cash these days that's for damn sure lol.



Wretched420 said:


> 12 plants harvesting 4 1/2 zips under a 250w in a 24" x 20" box and the plants were about 20 inches in 1 gall pots.. sour bubble strain


This was my first documented harvest on this site lol, 2 plants both under 2 feet tall. Not SoG style, just super cropped and slight LST. Never got the full weight but when I was done I had almost 4 full jars. Don't know exact weights because well, I think I lost my scale or broke it or something, had to order a new one and well I got impatient lol. However I can usually fit about an ounce per mason jar.









Mindmelted said:


> Boy is my room smelling fruity.


Yummy yummy yum dude, looooove fruity strains  (Lol the hump guy looks like it's violating the licking one, totally didn't mean to do it but it's funny so I'll leave it lol.).


----------



## Mindmelted (May 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol yeah can't save enough cash these days that's for damn sure lol.
> 
> 
> This was my first documented harvest on this site lol, 2 plants both under 2 feet tall. Not SoG style, just super cropped and slight LST. Never got the full weight but when I was done I had almost 4 full jars. Don't know exact weights because well, I think I lost my scale or broke it or something, had to order a new one and well I got impatient lol. However I can usually fit about an ounce per mason jar.
> ...


Looks like it likes to get violated
Surprise!!!


----------



## Doobieus (May 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Looks like it likes to get violated
> Surprise!!!


Violated in the ear  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Violated in the ear  lol.


What! I can't hear you,there is something in my ear?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Violated in the ear  lol.


Doobs,
On a more serious note.At the end of the grow do you give the plants any extra dark time before you chop em.I have read about the last 48 hrs should be no light


----------



## Doobieus (May 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs,
> On a more serious note.At the end of the grow do you give the plants any extra dark time before you chop em.I have read about the last 48 hrs should be no light


24-48 depending on how close I am with my harvest window. I harvest in the dark too, because the remainder of the nutrients/water go down into the roots during dark period. It's kind of like an extra super duper flush, because even though you flush you want to make sure there is no residual. This is of course how I understand it, with soil. Not sure about hydro but I don't think it would be that much different of a concept really.

Some say that you should harvest a couple hours after lights on, but harvesting while off makes more sense to me logically, so I stick to it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (May 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> What! I can't hear you,there is something in my ear?


Lmfao that's awesome ha ha.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 14, 2009)

That sounds good to me.lol


----------



## The 4:20 Special (May 14, 2009)

i just put my white berry into flowering yesterday. how far away should i keep my 250 watt hps?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 14, 2009)

The 4:20 Special said:


> i just put my white berry into flowering yesterday. how far away should i keep my 250 watt hps?


In between 5 to 10 inches,I keep mine at 5


----------



## chitownsmoking (May 14, 2009)

4-5 inches with a good fan. even closer with a cooltube


----------



## Mindmelted (May 14, 2009)

The 4:20 Special said:


> i just put my white berry into flowering yesterday. how far away should i keep my 250 watt hps?


Speaking of White Berry here is mine at the end of week 6


----------



## Mindmelted (May 14, 2009)

The 4:20 Special said:


> i just put my white berry into flowering yesterday. how far away should i keep my 250 watt hps?


Here is a good light chart


----------



## anyjungleinguy (May 14, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> 3x3 yes thats feet im not to familiar with auto flowering plants but you can SOG 9-12 plants easy stick with an indica shoot for single colas ... talk around i know some people in here used auto flowering plants before..


Asked around but still dont have any idea  If anyone has a rough guess let me know, Will be getting ten beans, just want to know how many to germinate? I will only have a 250w as anymore will overload the sockets  Lots of computers in here you see.

I was thinking 4 plants, just because of there size?

Many thanks.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 14, 2009)

anyjungleinguy said:


> Asked around but still dont have any idea  If anyone has a rough guess let me know, Will be getting ten beans, just want to know how many to germinate? I will only have a 250w as anymore will overload the sockets  Lots of computers in here you see.
> 
> I was thinking 4 plants, just because of there size?
> 
> Many thanks.


I did 2 auto hindu kush under a 150 wtt hps,so 4 under a 250 will be fine.You could do 6 also i think


----------



## anyjungleinguy (May 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I did 2 auto hindu kush under a 150 wtt hps,so 4 under a 250 will be fine.You could do 6 also i think


What kind of yeild did you get with 2?
Im going for the Auto AK47. Plenty of space for them to grow.

Just a quick question, would it be better to build an actual grow box or not? I have no need to conceal the plants I was only thinking of using a box to keep the heat a bit more regulated, even in summer, the uk has cold nights.

Any thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## Mindmelted (May 14, 2009)

anyjungleinguy said:


> What kind of yeild did you get with 2?
> Im going for the Auto AK47. Plenty of space for them to grow.
> 
> Just a quick question, would it be better to build an actual grow box or not? I have no need to conceal the plants I was only thinking of using a box to keep the heat a bit more regulated, even in summer, the uk has cold nights.
> ...


I got a O of each plant,was my first grow.I would put in a tent or a box myself.My 2 grow was 2 fem. snow white and they where around 24 inches tall and i got 6 1/2 oz of the 2.


----------



## anyjungleinguy (May 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> ....My 2 grow was 2 fem. snow white....



Snow white is fucking amzinnnnng, Its my fav herb in the dam! This lovely little coffe shops sells it across the road from Henxs graffiti shop.  I love that place and that strain. 

Its not an autoflower tho is it?



Cheers


----------



## Mindmelted (May 14, 2009)

anyjungleinguy said:


> Snow white is fucking amzinnnnng, Its my fav herb in the dam! This lovely little coffe shops sells it across the road from Henxs graffiti shop.  I love that place and that strain.
> 
> Its not an autoflower tho is it?
> 
> ...


Not a autoflower
Do you live in the dam or visit often.Plan on going over this year for cup.


----------



## anyjungleinguy (May 14, 2009)

If I lived in the dam, I would simply be a vegtable. I would not be able to muster the strength to type this 
I live in the UK been the Cup last year, was amazing I wanna go this year but its either the Cannabis Cup or Growing some, I have to grow this year. The only good thing about living in the Uk is flights to and back from amsterdam cost under $152! So I make trips there when I can.

If you havent been before checkout flyingpig.nl Really cheap smoker friendly hostel.
Just down the road is a coffee shop called freeworld think there websites freeworld.nl or something along them lines, Its really good priced top quality bud, and its a nice place to relax, no pushy sales 

Peace


----------



## Wretched420 (May 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol yeah can't save enough cash these days that's for damn sure lol.
> 
> 
> This was my first documented harvest on this site lol, 2 plants both under 2 feet tall. Not SoG style, just super cropped and slight LST. Never got the full weight but when I was done I had almost 4 full jars. Don't know exact weights because well, I think I lost my scale or broke it or something, had to order a new one and well I got impatient lol. However I can usually fit about an ounce per mason jar.
> ...


right on doobs look like it was some decent smoke!
thats all i usually get is a couple mason jars full with some methods.. i think SOG or SCROG best bet with 250w ive tried them all ways and i think i like these the best!


----------



## anyjungleinguy (May 14, 2009)

What temp should the grow area be during day and its night time?
Being in the uk the average temp is reasonably low, I imagine a 250w HPS would give off enough heat to deal with that?

Temps are around 9*°*C at most nights, getting warmer tho, Was thinking with it being an auto flower the lights will be on 20/4 so I could make the "dark" time in the day as the temp will be warmer?

Anyone?


Cheers


----------



## Mindmelted (May 14, 2009)

Make your dark hours during the day.I have been curious about the auto AK stuff.Keep us posted...lol


----------



## Mindmelted (May 14, 2009)

Here are a few new pictures.Messing around with a new camera.


----------



## anyjungleinguy (May 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Make your dark hours during the day.I have been curious about the auto AK stuff.Keep us posted...lol


Will do, those plants are looking good btw.

Peace


----------



## Doobieus (May 15, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> right on doobs look like it was some decent smoke!
> thats all i usually get is a couple mason jars full with some methods.. i think SOG or SCROG best bet with 250w ive tried them all ways and i think i like these the best!


Thanks for the compliment Wretched, yeah that stuff got me pretty ripped, I gave my friend some and he said "I smoked some, then when I was riding my bike (Crotch rocket) home it was like I was in Toonville.", I took it as a compliment lol.

Oh yeah for sure, SCRoG is awesome, and hands down by far is the best grow method I've seen.

Kind of freaking out about my SCRoG at the moment, we applied for another place, but the move in (If approved) will be around June 5th - 15th, so I'm having to keep my plants in Veg lol. The screen is almost all full which isn't too much of a concern really, because my grow space will be much bigger when we move (Huge Double Closet), and I can just get another screen and blah blah. Anyway the point is SCRoG is exciting even in veg and I love it lol.



Mindmelted said:


> Not a autoflower
> Do you live in the dam or visit often.Plan on going over this year for cup.


Maybe I'll see you there lol, girl, her best friend (I got plans heh, wink wink ) and I are trying to make it to the Dam this year.

As far as the autoflower thing, my friend has some autoflowers going, and from what I've noticed is that the hybrids tend to grow out a little bit bigger than just the conventional lowryder. It's not the auto ak though (This time around anyway), it's the BB (Dj Short) crossed with Ak. The other one is BB (Again Dj Short) crossed with lowryder. He grew out some of the other strains too, like the White dwarf, Lowryder 1 & 2, and those didn't seem to have the gusto in growth that the Ak or BB crosses had.

Those WB's make me green with envy Mind, really nice buds dude. That new camera takes some crazy nice shots too. This grow I'm going to try to buy a 30-40 dollar kid's toy, but it's a microscope that has a preview screen, up to 400x zoom and takes pictures/video lol. Gonna try to get some good trichome shots, this time around.

Looks like you and Wretched have been taking care of questions, so I'll just sit back and smoke a doober, no need to repeat info consistantly lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 15, 2009)

Wake'N'Bake is Great.......lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Wake'N'Bake is Great.......lol


Hell yeah wake n bake's awesome.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 15, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Hell yeah wake n bake's awesome.


Doobs,
The WB will be starting wk 7 monday.It is a 7/8 weeker i have read.The trichs today are about 70/30 clear/cloudy
I think i will start flushing her starting monday,what do you think...


----------



## Doobieus (May 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs,
> The WB will be starting wk 7 monday.It is a 7/8 weeker i have read.The trichs today are about 70/30 clear/cloudy
> I think i will start flushing her starting monday,what do you think...


WB is a hybrid that leans more towards the indica side if I remember correctly, so I'd say 10 weeks then harvest. Start the flush on week 8 or if your first couple of amber trichomes show (If hydro is like soil and takes 2 weeks to flush). 10 weeks will get you a pretty heavy stone, especially with an indica hybrid. 

This is my preference because I like a heavier stone, if you like a more clear and up high you might want to shorten down that time to like 9 weeks.

Hope this helps Mind, I know you're at the "pacing" point of the grow lol.


----------



## rhyzo (May 15, 2009)

starting my 250w HPS Grow in september. i have got everything i need and set up.
here are a few pictures.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 15, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> WB is a hybrid that leans more towards the indica side if I remember correctly, so I'd say 10 weeks then harvest. Start the flush on week 8 or if your first couple of amber trichomes show (If hydro is like soil and takes 2 weeks to flush). 10 weeks will get you a pretty heavy stone, especially with an indica hybrid.
> 
> This is my preference because I like a heavier stone, if you like a more clear and up high you might want to shorten down that time to like 9 weeks.
> 
> Hope this helps Mind, I know you're at the "pacing" point of the grow lol.


I prefer the couch lock myself,so i will wait and flush at 8wks and just keep a close eye on her.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 15, 2009)

rhyzo said:


> starting my 250w HPS Grow in september. i have got everything i need and set up.
> here are a few pictures.


Looks like you should be pretty straight.
Nice beans ya got


----------



## rhyzo (May 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Looks like you should be pretty straight.
> Nice beans ya got


Thanks buddy, will keep u all posed wen i start my grow


----------



## Mindmelted (May 15, 2009)

rhyzo said:


> Thanks buddy, will keep u all posed wen i start my grow


Why ya waiting till sept!!!!


----------



## rhyzo (May 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Why ya waiting till sept!!!!


Finished university for the year and moving back home for the summer, so will be coming bak in mid september to start my grow. cant wait its killing me having it all set up and ready to go.

but will be good when i get going


----------



## Mindmelted (May 15, 2009)

That's Kool..


----------



## Wretched420 (May 16, 2009)

rhyzo said:


> Finished university for the year and moving back home for the summer, so will be coming bak in mid september to start my grow. cant wait its killing me having it all set up and ready to go.
> 
> but will be good when i get going



nice to have ya man.. 
from the looks of it youll be set when your time comes!!! nice beans by the way.


----------



## rustyj107 (May 16, 2009)

yo, on monday im gonna put my cheesey babies into flower, however, one of the plants is lovin it too much and is bigger than the rest, its sorta smothering one of the others, they're in an nft system, just wondering if i can move a plant slighty or if that would fuck it cause of the roots.

the small plant in the pics is the one i my cfl fell on, it was a lucky fella, i thought he was a gonner for sure!

iv also tied round the bigger plant as you can see in one of the pics to keep it back, its not too tight and nothing is inhibited i dont think.

theres also a pic of my growdrobe!! bizzle 

any tips are really appreciated, nice one guys


----------



## Doobieus (May 16, 2009)

rhyzo said:


> Finished university for the year and moving back home for the summer, so will be coming bak in mid september to start my grow. cant wait its killing me having it all set up and ready to go.
> 
> but will be good when i get going


Welcome to the club Rhyzo, can't wait until you start your adventure. Keep us updated.



rustyj107 said:


> yo, on monday im gonna put my cheesey babies into flower, however, one of the plants is lovin it too much and is bigger than the rest, its sorta smothering one of the others, they're in an nft system, just wondering if i can move a plant slighty or if that would fuck it cause of the roots.
> 
> the small plant in the pics is the one i my cfl fell on, it was a lucky fella, i thought he was a gonner for sure!
> 
> ...


Hey Rusty looking good there and great recovery. 

I've never tried NFT, I know how it stands for nutrient film technique but that's about it  lol, so I'm not exactly familiar with it, maybe someone else in here is.

The only tip I have is to cut some of that undergrowth to allow air to flow under better, it'll help prevent mold and possible pests/infestation. 

Other than that dude, the plants are looking good and healthy. Nice, happy leaves reaching for light, keep up the great work.


----------



## rustyj107 (May 16, 2009)

i heard that nft was easy so i had a crack, then some bloke who'd been growin for years told me that it was the hardest type of hydro setup. to be honest its been a doddle, iv changed my reservoir every 5 days, i dont have an ec meter and i get by with a budget ph testing kit (not a stick).

cheers for the advice doob


----------



## rhyzo (May 16, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> nice to have ya man..
> from the looks of it youll be set when your time comes!!! nice beans by the way.


Thanks buddy  will do, hope i get 6 to grow at once! would be awsome


----------



## The 4:20 Special (May 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Speaking of White Berry here is mine at the end of week 6


How much did ur white berrys stretch when u put them in flowering? i just put mine into flowering this week and she was 10 or 11 inches tall before the switch and shes 13 inches now with just a day or two of hps and the 36 hour dark period i gave her. it my first weed grow so i dont know what to expect outa her. doing it all organic this time


----------



## Mindmelted (May 16, 2009)

About 8 inches or so.


----------



## Doobieus (May 17, 2009)

rustyj107 said:


> i heard that nft was easy so i had a crack, then some bloke who'd been growin for years told me that it was the hardest type of hydro setup. to be honest its been a doddle, iv changed my reservoir every 5 days, i dont have an ec meter and i get by with a budget ph testing kit (not a stick).
> 
> cheers for the advice doob


No problem on the advice Rusty, it was the least I could do being a soil grower lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 17, 2009)

This is my third grow. First one only gave me a headache, second one was dank. No seeds in either grow. My girls are from bagseed, soil grow. I started six beans and vegged with eight 26w cfls for five weeks. Then I moved the six over to flower under a 250w hps and two 20w 10.0 uvb fluro tubes. Within two weeks all showed sex, three male and three female. I discarded the males immediately as I have the last two grows. Now I've never seen a hermie but I imagine it has the pollen sacs of a male and the pistils of a female. This grow is full of seeds. Take a look and give me your opinions.The first pic shows seeds and at the bottom where I cut a seed out. The second and fourth pics show more seeds. The third shows the one that is purple and has less seeds. Can you tell me if any of these are hermies?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 17, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> This is my third grow. First one only gave me a headache, second one was dank. No seeds in either grow. My girls are from bagseed, soil grow. I started six beans and vegged with eight 26w cfls for five weeks. Then I moved the six over to flower under a 250w hps and two 20w 10.0 uvb fluro tubes. Within two weeks all showed sex, three male and three female. I discarded the males immediately as I have the last two grows. Now I've never seen a hermie but I imagine it has the pollen sacs of a male and the pistils of a female. This grow is full of seeds. Take a look and give me your opinions.The first pic shows seeds and at the bottom where I cut a seed out. The second and fourth pics show more seeds. The third shows the one that is purple and has less seeds. Can you tell me if any of these are hermies?


Hard to tell by those pictures...


----------



## Mindmelted (May 17, 2009)

Okay Clubbers,Here are a few White Berry Bud shots


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 17, 2009)

Hermies? What do you experts think?


----------



## tom__420 (May 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Okay Clubbers,Here are a few White Berry Bud shots


Plant looks great dude, I love the bud in the third pic. Keep up the sweet work



AlteredBeast said:


> Hermies? What do you experts think?


First pic might be hermie it is hard to tell with that lighting. Get some pics of that plant in regular lighting not HPS light.


----------



## Doobieus (May 18, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> This is my third grow. First one only gave me a headache, second one was dank. No seeds in either grow. My girls are from bagseed, soil grow. I started six beans and vegged with eight 26w cfls for five weeks. Then I moved the six over to flower under a 250w hps and two 20w 10.0 uvb fluro tubes. Within two weeks all showed sex, three male and three female. I discarded the males immediately as I have the last two grows. Now I've never seen a hermie but I imagine it has the pollen sacs of a male and the pistils of a female. This grow is full of seeds. Take a look and give me your opinions.The first pic shows seeds and at the bottom where I cut a seed out. The second and fourth pics show more seeds. The third shows the one that is purple and has less seeds. Can you tell me if any of these are hermies?


Welcome Altered, nice name by the way I played that game when I was a kid lol, can't remember if it was Nes, Snes, or Sega lol.

Definitely see some seed pods there, hard to tell from the pics if it's hermed or not, now how this happened....

There are a couple of things that can cause this.

1) There's a male plant close to your area within a 1 mile radius.

2) One of the pollen sacs on one of the males you took out burst and you didn't realize it.

3) If it is hermie it's going to be a genetic hermie because of the bagseed. So you won't see male parts on the outer parts of the bud, which happens more when you stress it out. If it's genetic you want to look for the male parts closer to the Meristem/Main Stalk, and more towards the middle of the buds, where they meet the stem. Genetic herm's and stress caused herm's grow out differently from what I've noticed.

Hope this helps.



Mindmelted said:


> Okay Clubbers,Here are a few White Berry Bud shots


Mhmmm that 3rd picture is soooo crystally and nummy looking. Hairs are finally turning, what's your trich's looking like?

==========================

Now for some pictures of mine lol. The first 2 are of an old crop's buds lol, felt outta place with all the nug pics being posted lol.

The ones in veg are the current grow, put my blackberry down for size comparison. The plant that is droopy on the right of the 2 plants not in ScroG needs to be watered, I know lol.

The white-ish spots are from the humidifier got a little lazy and well the little calcium deposits are the results no harm done though.

Let me know what you guys think, I think this SCRoG's gonna be huge by the time I actually flower it (Sometime in June due to move) lol. The black dom in Scrog has leaves about the size of my hand, just to give you more of a comparison.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 18, 2009)

Thanks Doobs,The Trichs are at 60/40 clr/cldy.
The 2 bud pics look extra yummy
And your Scrog looks like to much work for me(I am lazy)lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks Doobs,The Trichs are at 60/40 clr/cldy.
> The 2 bud pics look extra yummy
> And your Scrog looks like to much work for me(I am lazy)lol


Good deal on the trich's keep us updated dude, you're gettin' there.

Thanks for the bud pic compliments dude, much appreciated.

Lol my SCRoG isn't too much of a hassle honestly. I just let it grow, then train it and when I need to water I just water. Not too much of a hassle on upkeep really lol.


----------



## hunt4pot1 (May 18, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome Altered, nice name by the way I played that game when I was a kid lol, can't remember if it was Nes, Snes, or Sega lol.
> 
> Definitely see some seed pods there, hard to tell from the pics if it's hermed or not, now how this happened....
> 
> ...


Doobieus Where did you get the metal screen at? It looks like a rubber coating on it? I want something just like that for my box just haven't seen any like that. I have looked at the Homedepot and lowes. Thanks


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 18, 2009)

Thanks doob. Before I move my next batch to the flower room should I do a wipe down so I wont end up with seeds in them too? I'll get better pics up tonight in better light so maybe we can spot the hermie cause I have clones of all the girls that have seeds now. Would you let these seeded plants finish or should I chop them since I have some in veg that could be moved anytime now?


----------



## tom__420 (May 18, 2009)

Yes you should wipe down your room regardless if you had males or hermies. You should wipe down your grow room walls and floors with a mild cleaning solution so you know that your plants will be in a perfectly clean environment


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Yes you should wipe down your room regardless if you had males or hermies. You should wipe down your grow room walls and floors with a mild cleaning solution so you know that your plants will be in a perfectly clean environment



If I let these plants mature will the seeds be likely to be hermies, female, or random males and females as normal? Cause I got some beans in the mail a while back and I germinated and vegged three of them. They are about 18" now and lookin great. They are supposed to mature in seven weeks. Heres the link http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/TGA/TheThirdDimension.htm I'm prety anxious to get them flowering. I'll snap some pics of them along with the mysteriously seeded females.


----------



## Doobieus (May 18, 2009)

hunt4pot1 said:


> Doobieus Where did you get the metal screen at? It looks like a rubber coating on it? I want something just like that for my box just haven't seen any like that. I have looked at the Homedepot and lowes. Thanks


Yeah it's got a rubber coating on it. I use dog/baby gates the old ones, you know with the wooden frame around it, that slide to become bigger? I had to cut the screen out of the wooden frame because this grow is too small for the dimensions of even one of those screens. Since it's a gate it has 2 screens, so all in all you're technically paying 2 for 1 already assembled screen. You should be able to find them at Wal-mart or some other store like that.

Hope this helps out and welcome to the club.

Edit: I meant you pay for 1 and get 2 lol.



tom__420 said:


> Yes you should wipe down your room regardless if you had males or hermies. You should wipe down your grow room walls and floors with a mild cleaning solution so you know that your plants will be in a perfectly clean environment


What he said lol.



AlteredBeast said:


> If I let these plants mature will the seeds be likely to be hermies, female, or random males and females as normal? Cause I got some beans in the mail a while back and I germinated and vegged three of them. They are about 18" now and lookin great. They are supposed to mature in seven weeks. Heres the link http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/TGA/TheThirdDimension.htm I'm prety anxious to get them flowering. I'll snap some pics of them along with the mysteriously seeded females.


I know you will get hermies for sure as far as ratio for female/male/hermie I'm not sure. Even if it pollinated a regular female there'd still be a good amount of hermies.

Those subcool seeds are awesome I've heard really good things about him and his seeds. I'm pretty sure he's on this forum too. Been thinking of getting some myself. Keep us updated for sure dude.


----------



## davemoney (May 18, 2009)

that's a good idea with the dog safety gate you got here. i'ma try my first scrog grow next time around. btw i'm looking for some square pots that arn't too expensive, n e one have a link?


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 18, 2009)

I know you will get hermies for sure as far as ratio for female/male/hermie I'm not sure. Even if it pollinated a regular female there'd still be a good amount of hermies.

Those subcool seeds are awesome I've heard really good things about him and his seeds. I'm pretty sure he's on this forum too. Been thinking of getting some myself. Keep us updated for sure dude.[/quote]

I found the hermie after close inspection. I found some burst pollen sacs on only the bottom most nodes. Figures its the purple fuitylicious smelling one. The first two pics show the burst sacs and the pistils, second shows one of the tops of the hermie, fourth pic shows the Third Dimension. They are five weeks from seed. I think I'll let the other gals finish off, seeds and all. Can't hurt to get these 3D's a little bigger.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Okay Clubbers,Here are a few White Berry Bud shots



looking great man how far along are those girls now?


----------



## rustyj107 (May 19, 2009)

yo guys, iv put my cheese ladies on 12/12 but have i fucked it by not giving them 36 hours of darkness?? also, iv got flowering ang vegging nutes, do i start giving them flowering nutes when i see visible signs of flowering or shall i blend them? the plants all look ok at the mo, healthy and shiz, il pop some pics up in the next couple of days

peace


----------



## Doobieus (May 19, 2009)

davemoney said:


> that's a good idea with the dog safety gate you got here. i'ma try my first scrog grow next time around. btw i'm looking for some square pots that arn't too expensive, n e one have a link?


My friend gave me his leftover pots from one of his grows, had to clean the hell out of them but it was free.

You can also always go to a local shop, in your area. 

If you don't have a local shop then I found this on Ebay, it will probably be at the end of it's sale by the time you get to it so I added the direct link to the store and category where you can find them. 2229 comments and a 99.4% rating, so they seem pretty reliable. I haven't gone through them personally but if I had to I would. 
 
 *Link to sale item.

Link to store.

Link to category in store.*

Hope this helps.



AlteredBeast said:


> I found the hermie after close inspection. I found some burst pollen sacs on only the bottom most nodes. Figures its the purple fuitylicious smelling one. The first two pics show the burst sacs and the pistils, second shows one of the tops of the hermie, fourth pic shows the Third Dimension. They are five weeks from seed. I think I'll let the other gals finish off, seeds and all. Can't hurt to get these 3D's a little bigger.


Yeah that's totally genetic dude, I wouldn't grow out the seeds that came from that personally, but more power to you if you do.

In the first or second pic there's another pollen sac right above the burst one that is going to burst soon too. Pick off the male parts as carefully as you can with some tweezers. The more sacs that burst the more seeds you will get, the more the seed production the less potent your product will be, because once seeds start to develop it slows down the production of thc because all of the plants energy is spent developing the seeds. I personally would remove them because hermie's are just as bad as males, but if you want to save them as much as you can at this point then tweez them.

Also are you feeding your plants nutrients? The 3rd dimension plants look like they're starting to have a little bit of nitrogen deficiency.

The plants look good though, unfortunate news on the seeded/hermie plants.

Hope this helps .


----------



## Doobieus (May 19, 2009)

rustyj107 said:


> yo guys, iv put my cheese ladies on 12/12 but have i fucked it by not giving them 36 hours of darkness?? also, iv got flowering ang vegging nutes, do i start giving them flowering nutes when i see visible signs of flowering or shall i blend them? the plants all look ok at the mo, healthy and shiz, il pop some pics up in the next couple of days
> 
> peace


Your plants should be fine dude, calm down and smoke a joint lol.

What nutrients are you using? Usually they come with directions/feeding schedules. Follow that except start them out at a 1/4 of the recommended feed and build them up to full nutes. Get familiar to the nutrients and then tweek them to your liking.


----------



## rustyj107 (May 19, 2009)

phew!! im using vita link max nutes but it doesnt say when to change em, nevermind il just take it as it comes init.

nice one doob


----------



## hunt4pot1 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Doobieus for the info. I will get one from wally world this week.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 19, 2009)

I overnuted my first and second grow. This is my third, I haven't been nuting at all just to see what would happen. Now I know they are under nuted, thanks for the info. I'll start them off light. I'm gonna chop the hermie and let the other two ladies finish. Didnt I read that the way to get feminized seeds is to polinate a female with a hermie? If thats true then I should keep the seeds from the two ladeis that the hermie pollinated right? Or is what I read not necessarily true? Thanks for the help


----------



## Doobieus (May 19, 2009)

rustyj107 said:


> phew!! im using vita link max nutes but it doesnt say when to change em, nevermind il just take it as it comes init.
> 
> nice one doob


Found your nutrient schedule, this should clear some things up for you. Remember to start at 1/4 and the build up so you don't burn your plants.

*Feeding schedule* 



hunt4pot1 said:


> Thanks Doobieus for the info. I will get one from wally world this week.


No problem Hunt.



AlteredBeast said:


> I overnuted my first and second grow. This is my third, I haven't been nuting at all just to see what would happen. Now I know they are under nuted, thanks for the info. I'll start them off light. I'm gonna chop the hermie and let the other two ladies finish. Didnt I read that the way to get feminized seeds is to polinate a female with a hermie? If thats true then I should keep the seeds from the two ladeis that the hermie pollinated right? Or is what I read not necessarily true? Thanks for the help


I heard that too, but then I did some research of my own. They make fem seeds by chemically inducing a male part on a full female. You can try to grow out those seeds if you want but I personally wouldn't.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 19, 2009)

Doobs,
When i dry should i have a fan on or just the exhaust for the smell.


----------



## Doobieus (May 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs,
> When i dry should i have a fan on or just the exhaust for the smell.


If you don't want it to smell and you want to evenly dry I would say exhaust and oscillating fan (To prevent mold of course). Just make sure to keep the buds about 1-2 inches apart, 70F-80F temps and humidity around 40-45% and you should be alright.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 19, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> If you don't want it to smell and you want to evenly dry I would say exhaust and oscillating fan (To prevent mold of course). Just make sure to keep the buds about 1-2 inches apart, 70F-80F temps and humidity around 40-45% and you should be alright.


Thanks Doobs.Just trying to get things in order.My last grow of snow white was decent,but i thought it was kinda harsh at times.Going to flush for 2 weeks this time.I only flushed for a week last time.
Just the last day or so the buds have swelled up even more.Gettin close,got my new elctric bill and it was $220(Damn)But i think the smoke will be worth it...lol


----------



## JackHerer (May 19, 2009)

high all,

I just returned from my 2 week vacation to some bad news, I left these babies in perfect condition.

It appears my caretaker used overpowering nutrient solution because I have 3 or 4 plants with what I think is nutrient burn, unfortunatly the one that was the best when I left has turned to the worst, and I trimmed some of the leaves but I am not sure if that was a good idea...

the 2 White Rhino and 1 Thai S-Skunk and 1 or 2 bagseed look good...I am thinking of putting most of the bagseed outside and starting the 2 other white rhino since they are fem and I know what I have...do you think that would be a waste?

so does this look to be nute burn or something worse? I flushed most of them last night to be safe but they were fed the day before so I guess Ill have to see, any other suggestions how am I doing?

thanks for any help kiss-ass

Note:
using happy frog soil
Humboldt organic nutes
distilled or dehumidifier water
nutes have ph of 6 - 6.5
daytime temp up to 81 F
humidity around 45-50 %
20" fan (doesnt oscillate but I shift its "focus")


----------



## Mindmelted (May 19, 2009)

Looks like a combo of nute burn and over watering to me.


----------



## anyjungleinguy (May 19, 2009)

Getting a nice little 250w grow kit, Was going for Auto Flowering as i am very impatient, However I want to know what results can I predict growing critical mass?
Its a 3 plant kit with a 250w Dual Spectrum HPS. Any ideas of expected yields or issues with growing using such a small lamp?

Cheers


----------



## jayman77 (May 19, 2009)

Hello all,

I am in my 5th week of flowering a 3 way cross of (white rhino/white widow/super skunk) and I use a 250 HPS, supplemented with a 250watt 6400k compact flouro. Also, as soon as trichromes begin to show up I turn on my 10.0 reptisun UVB flouro. I leave it on all 12 hrs, no damage to plant at all. The resin production is much faster! I have been growing the same plant for years now, and the buzz with a proper cure is 10x better with the intro of the UVB in my garden. As far as nutes go, I don't use anything special. A mixture of my urine, with molasses, Triple phosphorus, and epsom salt mixed into filtered water has been all the fert I have used. All grown in properly drained soil mixture made by Promix.


----------



## jayman77 (May 19, 2009)

Check your PH. That is the first thing that goes crazy with too much fert. Ph can make or break a plant quickly.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 19, 2009)

jayman77 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am in my 5th week of flowering a 3 way cross of (white rhino/white widow/super skunk) and I use a 250 HPS, supplemented with a 250watt 6400k compact flouro. Also, as soon as trichromes begin to show up I turn on my 10.0 reptisun UVB flouro. I leave it on all 12 hrs, no damage to plant at all. The resin production is much faster! I have been growing the same plant for years now, and the buzz with a proper cure is 10x better with the intro of the UVB in my garden. As far as nutes go, I don't use anything special. A mixture of my urine, with molasses, Triple phosphorus, and epsom salt mixed into filtered water has been all the fert I have used. All grown in properly drained soil mixture made by Promix.


Please explain what each of that mixture of nutes does. I understand that epsom salt adds a micro nute but the rest baffle me. Obviously I'm a newb so please explain. Thanks.


----------



## davemoney (May 19, 2009)

thank you sir!


----------



## Doobieus (May 19, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> high all,
> 
> I just returned from my 2 week vacation to some bad news, I left these babies in perfect condition.
> 
> ...


The pic with 2 leaves slightly looks like a Ph issue, on top of that they looked nute/heat burned.

The overwatered one's should be fine just let them dry out now, and then start reapplying nutrients building up again.

Good save dude.



anyjungleinguy said:


> Getting a nice little 250w grow kit, Was going for Auto Flowering as i am very impatient, However I want to know what results can I predict growing critical mass?
> Its a 3 plant kit with a 250w Dual Spectrum HPS. Any ideas of expected yields or issues with growing using such a small lamp?
> 
> Cheers


Never grown that strain before but 3 plants should be fine under a 250.



AlteredBeast said:


> Please explain what each of that mixture of nutes does. I understand that epsom salt adds a micro nute but the rest baffle me. Obviously I'm a newb so please explain. Thanks.


Urine for Nitrogen if I remember properly (I wouldn't do it), molasses for helpful bacteria (Always do this, unless hydro) and the rest are self explanatory.



davemoney said:


> thank you sir!


Not a sir but you're welcome.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 19, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Urine for Nitrogen if I remember properly (I wouldn't do it), molasses for helpful bacteria (Always do this, unless hydro) and the rest are self explanatory.


How much molasses per gallon of water and how often?


----------



## Wretched420 (May 19, 2009)

ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Wretched420 (May 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks Doobs.Just trying to get things in order.My last grow of snow white was decent,but i thought it was kinda harsh at times.Going to flush for 2 weeks this time.I only flushed for a week last time.
> Just the last day or so the buds have swelled up even more.Gettin close,got my new elctric bill and it was $220(Damn)But i think the smoke will be worth it...lol


how much is it usually? i know a 250 wont do that much damage..
it could be your city's seasonal prices changing for summer i have no clue that seems like a mad crazy bill though..hope you running ac or something else lol your plants are looking great though man for sure gonna be some great smoke ..


----------



## Wretched420 (May 19, 2009)

jayman77 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am in my 5th week of flowering a 3 way cross of (white rhino/white widow/super skunk) and I use a 250 HPS, supplemented with a 250watt 6400k compact flouro. Also, as soon as trichromes begin to show up I turn on my 10.0 reptisun UVB flouro. I leave it on all 12 hrs, no damage to plant at all. The resin production is much faster! I have been growing the same plant for years now, and the buzz with a proper cure is 10x better with the intro of the UVB in my garden. As far as nutes go, I don't use anything special. A mixture of my urine, with molasses, Triple phosphorus, and epsom salt mixed into filtered water has been all the fert I have used. All grown in properly drained soil mixture made by Promix.



whoa not special? that mixture is very special..


----------



## Doobieus (May 20, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> How much molasses per gallon of water and how often?


1-2 Tablespoons per gallon, most use 1 I use 2 and my plants have never suffered from it or had any negative outcomes.



Wretched420 said:


> whoa not special? that mixture is very special..


Lol Wretched I love ya  lmao.



Mindmelted said:


> Thanks Doobs.Just trying to get things in order.My last grow of snow white was decent,but i thought it was kinda harsh at times.Going to flush for 2 weeks this time.I only flushed for a week last time.
> Just the last day or so the buds have swelled up even more.Gettin close,got my new elctric bill and it was $220(Damn)But i think the smoke will be worth it...lol


Yeah a 2 week flush and a 2-4 week cure should help out with that harshness for sure, also chopping during dark time will help too.

That sucks about your electric bill dude , I wouldn't think a 250 would bump it up that hardcore. Computers run around 400-600 plus watts the one I built takes 650-700 (Damn energy saver). So I don't see how just that 250 would bump it up like that.... damn. 

Maybe what Wretched said, never heard of that before. My state doesn't do that, but that's definitely a heads up for moving out of state.

I think it'll be worth it though dude, those buds look awesome .


----------



## Mindmelted (May 20, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> 1-2 Tablespoons per gallon, most use 1 I use 2 and my plants have never suffered from it or had any negative outcomes.
> 
> 
> Lol Wretched I love ya  lmao.
> ...


Heres what i got running in the grow room.

1 250 watt light

1 small tower fan(oscillating)

2 Air pumps

1 TDS meter 

1 PH meter

1 500cfm exhaust fan

And my central Ac is set at 75f

At about 3pm the temp rises in my place 1-2 degrees until about 7:30pm them starts going back down.So from 3 to 7:30 the air does not cycle it just runs.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 20, 2009)

Doob, is that 1-2 spoons of molasses per gallon with every watering or is it like nuting, every second or third watering?


----------



## davemoney (May 20, 2009)

has anyone every tried using grow bags?

i currently have my plants in 1.5 gallon pots, there 5 days into flowering...would it be to late to transfer them to 3 gallon grow bags?


----------



## davemoney (May 20, 2009)

Not a sir but you're welcome.[/quote]

nice, a girl with a greenthumb wish my ol' lady had one lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Heres what i got running in the grow room.
> 
> 1 250 watt light
> 
> ...


That's insane, I run so much more than that in my grow box/ surrounding area and my bill is never that outrageous .



AlteredBeast said:


> Doob, is that 1-2 spoons of molasses per gallon with every watering or is it like nuting, every second or third watering?


I do it with every watering personally, never had a problem . Use it in the flowering stage of the plants life.



davemoney said:


> has anyone every tried using grow bags?
> 
> i currently have my plants in 1.5 gallon pots, there 5 days into flowering...would it be to late to transfer them to 3 gallon grow bags?


That my friend is totally up to you, I mean better sooner than later if you are going to do it. Just know that if there's too much root damage or stress, the plant will become stunted or even worse hermied. However with that said if you're VERY EXTREMELY careful I don't see an issue .

Grow bags, never used them. I get the plastic ones because I can clean them out really good and re-use them. Yeah grow bags are cheap but the amount you have to buy over the years adds up to more than what you would spend on buying some plastic ones, cleaning them and re-using them. Kind of a kick in the tits (Or in your case balls) to the lazy factor, but anything to save a little cash these days .



davemoney said:


> nice, a girl with a greenthumb wish my ol' lady had one lol


Lol try and teach her, if that doesn't work.... dunno what to tell ya  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 20, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> That's insane, I run so much more than that in my grow box/ surrounding area and my bill is never that outrageous .
> 
> 
> I know,I guess i need to have someone look at the unit.Just did all the ducting last year.And i forgot the nano-chiller.Which does not consume alot of power either.Dunno,need to smoke a fatty


----------



## Doobieus (May 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I know,I guess i need to have someone look at the unit.Just did all the ducting last year.And i forgot the nano-chiller.Which does not consume alot of power either.Dunno,need to smoke a fatty


I'll ask the girl when she gets home, she knows the difference in electricity costs her and there. Lol looks like we're going to have to save more than expected to move back over to that end of the states, that's still crazy dude.


----------



## davemoney (May 20, 2009)

yeah your right about the cost in the long run but i don't care right now lol but with the dimensions of the bags it would work kick ass in my grow box!



hahah yup she listens but doesn't partake....she calls me obsessed but you know how it is, smoking weed isn't addicting but growing it sure as hell is!


----------



## Doobieus (May 20, 2009)

davemoney said:


> yeah your right about the cost in the long run but i don't care right now lol but with the dimensions of the bags it would work kick ass in my grow box!


Rock on, let me know how they work, never know I may need to use them some day lol.



davemoney said:


> hahah yup she listens but doesn't partake....she calls me obsessed but you know how it is, smoking weed isn't addictiing but growing it sure as hell is!


Lol yeah I know how it is, my other half says the exact same thing lol.


----------



## davemoney (May 20, 2009)

i probably am more attentive to my garden than her... i ordered the bags already, so I'll keep the club posted when i have em setup!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 20, 2009)

Yeah it sucks,but i gotta do what i gotta do...lol
Whats on the menu tonight(I love cooking)
I made some seafood chowder last night and it was awesome...lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 20, 2009)

davemoney said:


> i probably am more attentive to my garden than her... i ordered the bags already, so I'll keep the club posted when i have em setup!


Lol funny stuff, sweet definitely keep us updated.



Mindmelted said:


> Yeah it sucks,but i gotta do what i gotta do...lol
> Whats on the menu tonight(I love cooking)
> I made some seafood chowder last night and it was awesome...lol


For sure Mind I hear that.

Doing spaghetti with meatballs and garlic bread on the side tonight. The head of lettuce we had went bad so no salads tonight lol.

Edit: Damn this Ak's got me forgetting to post and crap lol, but seafood chowder sounds nummy as hell especially with the seafood you guys get out there. Nice and fresh, what was in your chowder?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 20, 2009)

We had scallops,clams,shrimp and fresh grouper chunks.All fresh and tasty.....lol
Damn,Now i got to go eat a bowl....lol
Love spaghetti with meatballs though.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 20, 2009)

Doob I checked out your grow journal, I like. However stupid this may sound I gotta ask, Are the twin plants from one seed? If so, How rare is that? I personally have never seen anything like it. I'll be watching your grow closely. You seem to be highly intelligent and very respectful when answering my novice questions and for that I thank you. kiss-ass


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 20, 2009)

Its about time to update the journal tho. Are you still gonna keep up with it even tho the twin died?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 20, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Its about time to update the journal tho. Are you still gonna keep up with it even tho the twin died?


 
Doobs is the best,We all love her...lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> We had scallops,clams,shrimp and fresh grouper chunks.All fresh and tasty.....lol
> Damn,Now i got to go eat a bowl....lol
> Love spaghetti with meatballs though.


That sounds soooo good! It's been ages since I've had decent clam or scallop. Spaghetti is my favorite food lol, love it.



AlteredBeast said:


> Doob I checked out your grow journal, I like. However stupid this may sound I gotta ask, Are the twin plants from one seed? If so, How rare is that? I personally have never seen anything like it. I'll be watching your grow closely. You seem to be highly intelligent and very respectful when answering my novice questions and for that I thank you. kiss-ass


Yeah the twin was from one seed. Both of them were from the same root system but the bigger one just kept growing and the little one died. That's the first twin I ever encountered and I've got a pretty good amount of grows under my belt. My friend who has even more grows under his belt than me has never had that happen either. So I would imagine it's a pretty rare thing.

Thank you for the compliment Altered, it's no problem dude. This thread has a lot of intelligent people and well mannered as well. If you have any other questions feel free to fire away, Wretched, Mind or myself will answer.



AlteredBeast said:


> Its about time to update the journal tho. Are you still gonna keep up with it even tho the twin died?


Well when the twin died almost everyone dropped from the journal lol, so I didn't see that much of a need to update.

I'll update it today or tomorrow, when I get some more batteries for my camera.



Mindmelted said:


> Doobs is the best,We all love her...lol


Lol I love ya all too.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 21, 2009)

Damn,Glad i do not grow outside here.It has rained since sunday basically.Every single day,and good showers too.I am not bitchin',We need the rain bad.Still down 30 inches in what we normally see.


----------



## Doobieus (May 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn,Glad i do not grow outside here.It has rained since sunday basically.Every single day,and good showers too.I am not bitchin',We need the rain bad.Still down 30 inches in what we normally see.


No kidding geez that's a lot of rain lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 21, 2009)

Do any of you use uvb lights? In flower I use a 250w hps and two 20w 10.0 uvb tubes. In veg I use eight 26w cfl's. The reason I ask if you use uvb is cause I'm thinking of moving one of the uvbs to the veg room. I've seen the results of the uvb in flower only but I'm interested to see what will happen if my ladies have some uvb in veg and flower. Have you tried this? If so what results did you see? Hit me with your opinions.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 21, 2009)

I thought UVB was only usefull in flowering...


----------



## Doobieus (May 21, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Do any of you use uvb lights? In flower I use a 250w hps and two 20w 10.0 uvb tubes. In veg I use eight 26w cfl's. The reason I ask if you use uvb is cause I'm thinking of moving one of the uvbs to the veg room. I've seen the results of the uvb in flower only but I'm interested to see what will happen if my ladies have some uvb in veg and flower. Have you tried this? If so what results did you see? Hit me with your opinions.


I've never used UVB personally, however I do know of someone who was using UVB's until he had to shut down his grow. His setup was a 150w HPS, UVB/UFO's, an Aerogarden, Co2, and all autoflowers. His final product was pretty decent, he used all the lighting throughout the whole grow and just changed the timing.

I can't remember if you clarified if you were soil or hydro? I don't know the results of soil as I've never seen it first hand. I know it works well with hydro.


----------



## Doobieus (May 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I thought UVB was only usefull in flowering...


Yeah that's what I knew to be true too, but his product was decent. Don't think it really had anything to do with the UVB's in veg though.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 21, 2009)

Yeah, It's raining again....lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah, It's raining again....lol


Lol really?

Lol wow.... that's a lot of rain.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 22, 2009)

It's raining again.And my RH in my tent is 58%-60% in the tent.
Got the de-humidifier running and 1 large damp rid and 3 small damp rids in the tent.
I Fcking going crazy,i don't want my baby to get all screwed up from being to damp.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 22, 2009)

Should I try moving one uvb to veg room or are you guys thinkin its pointless? I just bought a piece of stainless steel sheet metal. I'm gonna make my own reflector cause I'm gonna add a 150w mh and two 45w led panels to the flower room. That should help, no?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 22, 2009)

I would leave it be myself.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 22, 2009)

I might have just realized something bad. This 150w mh outdoor fixture was given to me cause the photocell took a shit. I bypassed the photocell. So the guy that gave it to me said it was a 150w mh but after reading the stickers and the book it came with its actually a 175w mercury vapor!!!! Is this light gonna do me any good?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 22, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> I might have just realized something bad. This 150w mh outdoor fixture was given to me cause the photocell took a shit. I bypassed the photocell. So the guy that gave it to me said it was a 150w mh but after reading the stickers and the book it came with its actually a 175w mercury vapor!!!! Is this light gonna do me any good?


No,Do not use it.Mercury vapor is crap and will do little for ya.Except eat up energy.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> No,Do not use it.Mercury vapor is crap and will do little for ya.Except eat up energy.


Bummer. Thanks Mind.


----------



## Doobieus (May 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> It's raining again.And my RH in my tent is 58%-60% in the tent.
> Got the de-humidifier running and 1 large damp rid and 3 small damp rids in the tent.
> I Fcking going crazy,i don't want my baby to get all screwed up from being to damp.


Calm down Mind, take a toke, inhale and exhale. Make sure you have good airflow on your baby and that should help prevent mold/bud rot.



Mindmelted said:


> No,Do not use it.Mercury vapor is crap and will do little for ya.Except eat up energy.


What Mind said for both questions lol.


----------



## Doobieus (May 22, 2009)

Oh yeah and Mind I talked to the girl and she said that FL did a 25% flat across the board (Not seasonal) increase on electric about 6 months ago. That could explain the spike in cost maybe?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 22, 2009)

I have taken lots of tokes today.
Got lots of air moving,It just freaks me out when i can not control stuff....lol


----------



## Mindmelted (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Doobs,I also think the ac unit is on its last leg.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 22, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Oh yeah and Mind I talked to the girl and she said that FL did a 25% flat across the board (Not seasonal) increase on electric about 6 months ago. That could explain the spike in cost maybe?


Doobs,What nutes do you use for your grow.And they are supposed to be lowering that.


----------



## Doobieus (May 23, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I have taken lots of tokes today.
> Got lots of air moving,It just freaks me out when i can not control stuff....lol
> 
> Thanks Doobs,I also think the ac unit is on its last leg.
> ...


I hear you on the control aspect, I know how it is to want everything perfect, it's ok Mind and it'll be ok.

No problem Mind always here to try to help out, that sucks that your AC is crappin' on you man.

I use Foxfarm, both tri-packs. Also thinking of adding some Humboldt to the mix when I get some extra cash. I've gotten great results with just the base tri pack from FF, but when you add the solulable tri pack too it works wonders. Also Humboldt products added w/ a FF regiment works well too.

So now for my question for you, I've gotten hydro before but not in awhile. I usually re-up with my soil grower friends. Anyway this bud came from elsewhere and is spongey, the stems snap but the bud itself is spongey. Like you can compress the hell out of it, leave it somewhere and it expands back out again, like a sponge lol. I think the strain is either diesel or trainwreck. It's pretty killer smoke, the flavor/smell is a little watered down, very little but eh. My question is, does hydro usually get that way? I mean I've had hydro before but it was extra crispy so it crumbled and shit, but this is spongey?

Pic of one the buds below.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 23, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I hear you on the control aspect, I know how it is to want everything perfect, it's ok Mind and it'll be ok.
> 
> No problem Mind always here to try to help out, that sucks that your AC is crappin' on you man.
> 
> ...


Damn...Now that is a nice lookin bud.As far as being spongy!The 2 grows before where not spongy in anyway.Must be the strain like you said.But it does look tasty.But little smell and taste huh.How is the high from it.


----------



## Doobieus (May 23, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn...Now that is a nice lookin bud.As far as being spongy!The 2 grows before where not spongy in anyway.Must be the strain like you said.But it does look tasty.But little smell and taste huh.How is the high from it.


I'm pretty stoned off my ass right now lol, so pretty damn nice.

The smell and taste is there, it's just not as pungent or full of flavor like the soil herb I get usually. Still real close though, the high is killer as hell too dude.

Having kind of a hard time typing and making sense right about now.... lol.

Edit: I forgot to add this lol, but I was thinking the other day about fishing and blah blah. Then it dawned on me, oldschool minnow bucket diy carbon filter. That would make it re-usable, easy to obtain and easy to change out. What do you think?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 23, 2009)

Damn girl,You are pretty mcgiverish aren't you....lol
That sounds like a damn good idea actually...lol
One of the old school metal buckets with all the holes right!!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 23, 2009)

Doobs,
Ever had to do this before!!

http://www.marijuanagrowing.eu/how-t...rgency%20flush


----------



## Doobieus (May 23, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn girl,You are pretty mcgiverish aren't you....lol
> That sounds like a damn good idea actually...lol
> One of the old school metal buckets with all the holes right!!
> 
> ...


Lol yeah the oldschool one's with the two metal parts. The inner bucket with holes and the outer solid bucket. I was thinking about fishing and old times, the minnow bucket came up and the light went off in my head lol. I'm thinking drill a hole on the bottom of the outer bucket for the fan/ducting, line the inside of the outer bucket with carbon filter sheets, and putting activated carbon bits in the inside bucket. Sounds like it would work but I gotta see lol, still working some stuff out with the design.

I've never had to do an emergency flush before, I hope I never will lol, but that's definitely some great reading if I ever do need to, thanks Mind.


----------



## zoezoezoe (May 23, 2009)

Just got finished with a recent grow. 

Is 1 ounce 10 grams a decent dry weight for 250 watt soil grow? I was expecting more, and was wondering what others here have gotten with their 250watters. 

The smoke is great, I was just hoping for more of it I guess. I usually hear the 2-3 ounce mark per plant tossed around. Is that realistic for a 250 watt?

Thanks.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 23, 2009)

Depends on the strain,how long you vegged for and alot of diffirent factors.
How big was your plant.My last grow which was 2 snow whites that where around 2 1/2 feet tall.
I got 6 1/2 ounces off the 2 plants.


----------



## davemoney (May 23, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Depends on the strain,how long you vegged for and alot of diffirent factors.
> How big was your plant.My last grow which was 2 snow whites that where around 2 1/2 feet tall.
> I got 6 1/2 ounces off the 2 plants.


wow that's real nice man. the most i yielded was 3oz. off 2 bag seed plants in 1.5 galls. vegged for bout a month. what about u?


----------



## iDrops (May 23, 2009)

Hey team,

Im on my 5th week of flowering my ladies. Im going to introduce molasses to get my buds to start to bulking up. Can anyone tell me the best way to mix it in with my water? Ive read it before but i cant find the thread where i saw it. I think its like half hot water + half cold water. But not sure. Thanks

iDrops


----------



## Mindmelted (May 23, 2009)

davemoney said:


> wow that's real nice man. the most i yielded was 3oz. off 2 bag seed plants in 1.5 galls. vegged for bout a month. what about u?


I only vegged mine for 2 weeks and then straight under the HPS.I was using holland secret nutes,I think they where part of the reason i got so much.And early on before flowering i cut all the under groth off.About 1/3 of the entire plants where bare,all energy and food source was focuseed all on the main colas.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 23, 2009)

Not sure idrops.Are you doing soil or hydro.


----------



## iDrops (May 23, 2009)

Soil grow. Strain is Purple Kush i think. Also have White Widow x Mako Haze. The buds are incredibly frosty already but not as bulky as i would like them to be. Im using FF nutes. I know they will pack on alot of weight in the last few weeks of flowering. But from what i understand its good to start feeding molasses at this stage


----------



## davemoney (May 23, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I only vegged mine for 2 weeks and then straight under the HPS.I was using holland secret nutes,I think they where part of the reason i got so much.And early on before flowering i cut all the under groth off.About 1/3 of the entire plants where bare,all energy and food source was focuseed all on the main colas.


yeah i tend to trim all that growth underneath...its become habit forming lol 
then what size pots did you use? and all you used was a 250?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 23, 2009)

Lookin alright!!!


----------



## davemoney (May 23, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Lookin alright!!!


very nice!whens harvest?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 23, 2009)

2 Wks out,Start the flush monday.


----------



## zechbro (May 23, 2009)

ive got sog pulling 1 plant every 2 weeks unda a 250w, its a new setup with lil room the first plants are at 6 weeks and i have to put another one in. i put 2 from seed to start me off thinking id probably get a male but i got 2 gurls... so the box is full and im puting another one in on monday reckon i just squeeze them in or just pull one of them 2 weeks early? or will it greatly reduce yield?


----------



## hunt4pot1 (May 24, 2009)

zechbro said:


> ive got sog pulling 1 plant every 2 weeks unda a 250w, its a new setup with lil room the first plants are at 6 weeks and i have to put another one in. i put 2 from seed to start me off thinking id probably get a male but i got 2 gurls... so the box is full and im puting another one in on monday reckon i just squeeze them in or just pull one of them 2 weeks early? or will it greatly reduce yield?


What kind of weight are you pulling every 2 weeks.


----------



## Doobieus (May 24, 2009)

zechbro said:


> ive got sog pulling 1 plant every 2 weeks unda a 250w, its a new setup with lil room the first plants are at 6 weeks and i have to put another one in. i put 2 from seed to start me off thinking id probably get a male but i got 2 gurls... so the box is full and im puting another one in on monday reckon i just squeeze them in or just pull one of them 2 weeks early? or will it greatly reduce yield?


You usually should get a nice last swell close to the last 2 weeks of flowering. I wouldn't harvest early man, I'd leave it.


----------



## Doobieus (May 24, 2009)

iDrops said:


> Hey team,
> 
> Im on my 5th week of flowering my ladies. Im going to introduce molasses to get my buds to start to bulking up. Can anyone tell me the best way to mix it in with my water? Ive read it before but i cant find the thread where i saw it. I think its like half hot water + half cold water. But not sure. Thanks
> 
> iDrops


The way I do it is I put a little water in the bottom first (Doesn't matter if it's warm or cold), add my molasses and shake like hell, I then run water slowly and put in the remainder of the nutes, while the water is running still. Always has worked for me, maybe it will work for you as well.

Also FF nutes are good but are you using both tripacks? If you aren't you should try to invest in the Open sesame, beastie bloomz and cha ching tri pack.

As far as when to feed, every feeding. That's the way I do it, and my plants have always liked it.



davemoney said:


> yeah i tend to trim all that growth underneath...its become habit forming lol
> then what size pots did you use? and all you used was a 250?


Good habits make happy plants lol.



Mindmelted said:


> Lookin alright!!!


I very much agree, damn looking good. You can definitely tell that it's milking up those trich's now, and you should be getting amber here pretty soon if not already.



Mindmelted said:


> 2 Wks out,Start the flush monday.


I bet someone's excited.... Cough-Mind-Cough lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 24, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> The way I do it is I put a little water in the bottom first (Doesn't matter if it's warm or cold), add my molasses and shake like hell, I then run water slowly and put in the remainder of the nutes, while the water is running still. Always has worked for me, maybe it will work for you as well.
> 
> Also FF nutes are good but are you using both tripacks? If you aren't you should try to invest in the Open sesame, beastie bloomz and cha ching tri pack.
> 
> ...



Whats a good place to order FF nutes from and exactly what do I need to order? I have to order online since there are no grow shops anywhere near me. Thanks.


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (May 24, 2009)

What's up 250. Here are a couple of updated pics of the girls. My buds look small, can anyone tell me why or are they still going to get bigger? Some of the pistils are turning orange and brown but only a few. From looking @ the pics, can anyone guess how much time left I have in flowering before harvest? Anymore info would be helpful too with this first grow


----------



## aladdin2685 (May 24, 2009)

hey cowboy,
sexy girl you got there. she looks like she is in a happy home. let her live in her home longer. she looks sativa dominant and just starting to pack on crystals. i would say another 3-4 weeks.you will know forsure by checking the trics with a microscope. when she is done those leaves will be yellow.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 24, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> What's up 250. Here are a couple of updated pics of the girls. My buds look small, can anyone tell me why or are they still going to get bigger? Some of the pistils are turning orange and brown but only a few. From looking @ the pics, can anyone guess how much time left I have in flowering before harvest? Anymore info would be helpful too with this first grow


Do you use any flowering additives.Like beastie bloomz or cha ching.I am using triple carbo-blast and heavies for plumping the buds up.And i would say you are at least 6 wks out IMO..


----------



## Doobieus (May 24, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> What's up 250. Here are a couple of updated pics of the girls. My buds look small, can anyone tell me why or are they still going to get bigger? Some of the pistils are turning orange and brown but only a few. From looking @ the pics, can anyone guess how much time left I have in flowering before harvest? Anymore info would be helpful too with this first grow


Since it's more Sativa looking as Aladdin stated, you've got about 8 or so weeks left (General rough estimate). Looking at the trichomes will definitely help you determine better though. Regardless you've still got awhile, a general estimate is Indicas 8-10 weeks Sativas 12-14 weeks, of course this also depends on the type of high you want but we'll get into that when you're closer to harvest.

Edit: Looking good Sp4ce keep it up dude.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 24, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> The way I do it is I put a little water in the bottom first (Doesn't matter if it's warm or cold), add my molasses and shake like hell, I then run water slowly and put in the remainder of the nutes, while the water is running still. Always has worked for me, maybe it will work for you as well.
> 
> Also FF nutes are good but are you using both tripacks? If you aren't you should try to invest in the Open sesame, beastie bloomz and cha ching tri pack.
> 
> ...


 
It's gettin harder not to hack her.But i am waiting this time,just saw my first ambers yesterday.Solution will be changed out in the morning.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 24, 2009)

So Doobs,The sponge Bud treated you right huh...lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 24, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Whats a good place to order FF nutes from and exactly what do I need to order? I have to order online since there are no grow shops anywhere near me. Thanks.


http://www.htgsupply.com/nutrients.asp?categoryID=2&subcategoryID=110*Foxfarm nutrients, look for the Chaching, BeastieBloomz, and OpenSesame tripack.*


----------



## Doobieus (May 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> It's gettin harder not to hack her.But i am waiting this time,just saw my first ambers yesterday.Solution will be changed out in the morning.


Lol yeah it's starting to get to the hard part of the grow, but the wait is always worth it, you know that lol. The trichomes seem to me to be right on schedule, looking good dude can't wait for harvest day.



Mindmelted said:


> So Doobs,The sponge Bud treated you right huh...lol


Lol yeah.... probably why I wasn't on to answer questions too much lol. Stuff knocked me out, totally stoney.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 24, 2009)

Thats what i want from this grow.Couch Lock...lol


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 24, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> *Foxfarm nutrients, look for the Chaching, BeastieBloomz, and OpenSesame tripack.*


Thank you very much. kiss-assIs that tripack all you use? You dont use grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom also?


----------



## Doobieus (May 24, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Thank you very much. kiss-assIs that tripack all you use? You dont use grow big, big bloom and tiger bloom also?


Lol no problem Altered, I use all 6 products.

Edit: Make sure you get/clarify that you want the tripack for either soil or hydro depending on which medium you grow with.


----------



## Doobieus (May 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats what i want from this grow.Couch Lock...lol


Yeah this stuff creeped up on me, definitely a creeper/couch lock for sure.

As far as your grow, with 10 weeks you should get a damn nice couch lock high. I think you'll be happy with letting it go for 10 weeks plus with the 2 week flush this time around you're golden my friend.

All that's left after that is the dry/cure mhmm white berry yum num.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 24, 2009)

Damn it.Just had a branch crack almost all the way off.Held it in place and wrapped it with floral tape to hold in place.
I don't know if this will save it or not.The damn bud was heavier than it looked.Went to move to lid off and crack.
Will have to wait and see it i saved it or not.If not it will be a early taster i guess.DAMN,DAMN,DAMN,DAMN.
I am a FCKING dumbass.


----------



## Doobieus (May 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn it.Just had a branch crack almost all the way off.Held it in place and wrapped it with floral tape to hold in place.
> I don't know if this will save it or not.The damn bud was heavier than it looked.Went to move to lid off and crack.
> Will have to wait and see it i saved it or not.If not it will be a early taster i guess.DAMN,DAMN,DAMN,DAMN.
> I am a FCKING dumbass.


Lol duct tape is what I always use in those times of breaking branches. At least you know those buds are heavy and dense lol. The plant should heal itself back together don't worry, just make sure you put the two broken parts back together tightly and tape around the broken section tightly and secure other things as well if needed. Sometimes the branch will heal and break the tape lol.

It's ok Mind calm down dude lol, next toke's on you.

Edit: Also after you secure it try not to move it around too much, give it about a week if not sooner to start healing properly.


----------



## Thrasher645 (May 24, 2009)

Hey guys what up, 

I was thinking of getting a 250w or a 400w HPS system. My grow area is 2x4x7. I only grow 4 plants at a time. 
How hot does it get in your grow rooms with HPS systems? like if you didnt vent a 250w how hot would it be in there?


----------



## zechbro (May 24, 2009)

hunt4pot1 said:


> What kind of weight are you pulling every 2 weeks.


 like half a oz to a whole... not much just sufficent for me to have smoke for myself/..


----------



## Doobieus (May 24, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Hey guys what up,
> 
> I was thinking of getting a 250w or a 400w HPS system. My grow area is 2x4x7. I only grow 4 plants at a time.
> How hot does it get in your grow rooms with HPS systems? like if you didnt vent a 250w how hot would it be in there?


Pretty hot.... Pretty damn hot lol. It would probably get 100F+ with no ventilation.


----------



## trainwreckz (May 24, 2009)

I have a 250w and two CFLs that equal about 150w. The closet is about 2.5x4.5x6. That bitch gets hot as hell!!! I have a dehumidifier in the closet as well as two fans. One fan is oscillating while the other in directly on the 250w HPS. 
The room that the closet is in has a AC system that is constantly pumping cold air into the room. Without it i dont know if i could keep the temp down. With all that the temp is prolly 80 maybe higher...
The closet was the only option for my grow space, so i have to work around that. I would suggest finding a grow space with good ventilation, i can tell you its hard to keep temps down without good airflow and or a AC unit in the room. 
In addition i also try to mist the plant a little bit ontop in order to keep a little cooler.

Hope this helped!
Good Luck!


----------



## Thrasher645 (May 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Pretty hot.... Pretty damn hot lol. It would probably get 100F+ with no ventilation.


Damn really? haha 
I want to get a 250w I guess with prolly some 105w cfls on the side lighting. Right now I have 360watts of CFL's for Veg and I dont vent that much, it gets up to 85 but stays around 80. 

I just dont wanna deal with venting but if I want HPS Im gonna have to huh?


----------



## Doobieus (May 25, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> I have a 250w and two CFLs that equal about 150w. The closet is about 2.5x4.5x6. That bitch gets hot as hell!!! I have a dehumidifier in the closet as well as two fans. One fan is oscillating while the other in directly on the 250w HPS.
> The room that the closet is in has a AC system that is constantly pumping cold air into the room. Without it i dont know if i could keep the temp down. With all that the temp is prolly 80 maybe higher...
> The closet was the only option for my grow space, so i have to work around that. I would suggest finding a grow space with good ventilation, i can tell you its hard to keep temps down without good airflow and or a AC unit in the room.
> In addition i also try to mist the plant a little bit ontop in order to keep a little cooler.
> ...


You need to pull cool air from the outside into your grow room/cabinet. Put an intake fan of some sort closer to the bottom of your tent (On the outside of the grow cab) and pull cool air in, keep your oscillating fan inside on the plants and have a exhaust fan on the top of the grow cab.... With an AC you should have no issue keeping your temps in the proper range.

Heat can stunt your plants or worse.

This is just a suggestion, but it will help.

Your grow area is a little bigger than mine, but I keep my temps 68F low and 78F high, with very little issue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (May 25, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Damn really? haha
> I want to get a 250w I guess with prolly some 105w cfls on the side lighting. Right now I have 360watts of CFL's for Veg and I dont vent that much, it gets up to 85 but stays around 80.
> 
> I just dont wanna deal with venting but if I want HPS Im gonna have to huh?


How tall are you wanting these plants? The reason I ask is because a 250 can handle 4 plants at around 3-4 ft tall easy, CFL's would help if it were any taller, but just a 250 should be fine for just 4 plants.

You need to control those temps, 85 is pretty hot, max temp you want is 78. 68 low and 78 high and anywhere inbetween is the optimal temp to grow cannabis.

General rule of thumb with ventilation, intake to draw cool air in at the bottom, exhaust on top to exhaust hot air, and oscillating fan inside for the plants. That's a basic ventilation setup, you can also get a cooling hood 250 hps model and have a separate ventilation system for your light as well.


----------



## Doobieus (May 25, 2009)

Looks like when I move I'll be working on a tutorial w/ pics for a grow room/cab in a closet, to make life easier for the closet growers. 4-6 inch drill saw, replacement closet doors and grow equipment here I come lol!!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 25, 2009)

It's Doobs Homegrow hour....lol


----------



## trainwreckz (May 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> You need to pull cool air from the outside into your grow room/cabinet. Put an intake fan of some sort closer to the bottom of your tent (On the outside of the grow cab) and pull cool air in, keep your oscillating fan inside on the plants and have a exhaust fan on the top of the grow cab.... With an AC you should have no issue keeping your temps in the proper range.
> 
> Heat can stunt your plants or worse.
> 
> ...


Yea man with the AC i have no problem with the heat, but before it was added it was a real problem. The closet has no way to expel the heat, so the AC unit is really perfect.
So you are saying i should have a fan on the outside of the closet pulling cool air towards it? Thats a good idea, but the AC is working for now. Next grow i will try to find a way to get better airflow to the closet.


----------



## Doobieus (May 25, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> Yea man with the AC i have no problem with the heat, but before it was added it was a real problem. The closet has no way to expel the heat, so the AC unit is really perfect.
> So you are saying i should have a fan on the outside of the closet pulling cool air towards it? Thats a good idea, but the AC is working for now. Next grow i will try to find a way to get better airflow to the closet.


There's a simple solution to this without damaging your existing doors.

Go to Lowe's or Home Depot or some store like that, get replacement doors that measure up to your closet. Buy yourself a drill or borrow one, get your hands on a 4 or 6 inch drill saw. Drill a hole on the top of one closet door and a hole on the bottom of the other. Install doors, install 4 or 6 inch dryer ducting through holes, attach dryer ducting to fans for intake and exhaust. Whamo Bammo there you go.


----------



## Doobieus (May 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> It's Doobs Homegrow hour....lol


Lol no kidding right? I figure I'm going to have to make a new grow cab/room anyway so why not share the knowledge? I have to be cheap so even better to help people out who're on a budget you know lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 25, 2009)

Sounds good to me....lol


----------



## trainwreckz (May 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> There's a simple solution to this without damaging your existing doors.
> 
> Go to Lowe's or Home Depot or some store like that, get replacement doors that measure up to your closet. Buy yourself a drill or borrow one, get your hands on a 4 or 6 inch drill saw. Drill a hole on the top of one closet door and a hole on the bottom of the other. Install doors, install 4 or 6 inch dryer ducting through holes, attach dryer ducting to fans for intake and exhaust. Whamo Bammo there you go.


Hey man thanks! I will def do this, thanks for the help!

I have like 5 or 6 ICE seeds, I think imma grow those next. I heard is a real nice strain...really frosty.


----------



## Doobieus (May 25, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> Hey man thanks! I will def do this, thanks for the help!
> 
> I have like 5 or 6 ICE seeds, I think imma grow those next. I heard is a real nice strain...really frosty.


No problem, but I'm no man .

Yeah I've heard some really nice things about Ice, never tried it, grown it or had it but it looks and sounds hella nice to me.


----------



## Thrasher645 (May 25, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> I have a 250w and two CFLs that equal about 150w. The closet is about 2.5x4.5x6. That bitch gets hot as hell!!! I have a dehumidifier in the closet as well as two fans. One fan is oscillating while the other in directly on the 250w HPS.
> The room that the closet is in has a AC system that is constantly pumping cold air into the room. Without it i dont know if i could keep the temp down. With all that the temp is prolly 80 maybe higher...
> The closet was the only option for my grow space, so i have to work around that. I would suggest finding a grow space with good ventilation, i can tell you its hard to keep temps down without good airflow and or a AC unit in the room.
> In addition i also try to mist the plant a little bit ontop in order to keep a little cooler.
> ...


Hey dude how much was your AC? is it like one of those standing ones?


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 26, 2009)

Doob, Edward scissor hands used to really freak me out but after seeing him so many times now I'm gettin used to it. Let us know when you do the tutorial on your new grow cab/room, I want to follow it. Maybe I'll get some ideas to improve mine. In fact, I'm gonna take some pics of my set up tonight and post them here. I have a couple questions you can prolly help me with.


----------



## Doobieus (May 26, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Doob, Edward scissor hands used to really freak me out but after seeing him so many times now I'm gettin used to it. Let us know when you do the tutorial on your new grow cab/room, I want to follow it. Maybe I'll get some ideas to improve mine. In fact, I'm gonna take some pics of my set up tonight and post them here. I have a couple questions you can prolly help me with.


Lol yeah I like Edward Scissorhands, my avatar looks like he's clipping pot plants kind of so it fits lol. Glad you're getting less freaked out too lol.

I will definitely keep you guys updated, I'm still working out a couple of design issues. I took a look at the floorplan for this condo, it's 2 stories but the closet faces one of the neighboring walls, whether it's a closet or someone's bedroom on the other side is the issue. So to combat this security issue.... I'm either going to seal it off completely with some pre-cut wood or build a different grow cab with again pre cut wood lol. I'm thinking the grow cab is going to be the best bet because I can attach wheels to the bottom of it making it easier to clean out or water or whatever you know, and add automotive spray foam to absorb vibration and noise.

Or do both and keep the cab for flowering and no cab for the veg, I don't know it's still up in the air but for security reasons I think I'm probably going to go with the cab for flowering. Either way it will be a good tutorial for closet growers, and will have a decent amount of security.


----------



## paddy510 (May 26, 2009)

g'day guys
just fired up my 250w again. should have some better temps this grow now that its colder over here
4 bagseeds,
2 bigger ones have been flowering under a CFL for about 4wks but was going too slow. theyve been bent and tied around the pots to keep em low.
other 2 were started outdoors for about 2wks.
and theres one seed that just coming out the soil.


----------



## Doobieus (May 26, 2009)

paddy510 said:


> g'day guys
> just fired up my 250w again. should have some better temps this grow now that its colder over here
> 4 bagseeds,
> 2 bigger ones have been flowering under a CFL for about 4wks but was going too slow. theyve been bent and tied around the pots to keep em low.
> ...


Cool dude, keep us updated. Plants are looking good from what I can tell, damn ballast lines lol.


----------



## trainwreckz (May 26, 2009)

Heres some pictures of my trainwreck plant. Its under a 250w and about 150w of CFL light. I was wondering what kind of yield you think she might get? I have had people say anywhere from 8oz all the way down to 1.5 oz. What do YOU think???
Please keep in mind that the camera is shitty as well as the photography due to a almost nonfuntional camera. These are what i could get out of it.


----------



## UnKlE SaM (May 26, 2009)

this has probably been asked already but is there a 400w club if there is i cant find one and if there isnt im an idiot...


----------



## UnKlE SaM (May 26, 2009)

and my very unprofessional guess is 2 oz


----------



## trainwreckz (May 26, 2009)

UnKlE SaM said:


> and my very unprofessional guess is 2 oz


Yea thanks for the opinion, im hoping for more than that. I want at least 30z! Its still has like 3 weeks until harvest so hopefully it will pack on much more weight.
As for the 400w thread i havent seen one. I have searched this site pretty thouroughly and havent seen one. But good luck finding one!


----------



## UnKlE SaM (May 26, 2009)

see i didnt even know how far you were alone my guess was what that pics looks like now... im sure you can get three then


----------



## Mindmelted (May 26, 2009)

I dont know about 30oz,I would say about 3-5 myself.She looks a little droopy though.


----------



## Doobieus (May 26, 2009)

UnKlE SaM said:


> this has probably been asked already but is there a 400w club if there is i cant find one and if there isnt im an idiot...


This was the closest I could find.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/61539-400w-club-show-off-your.html


----------



## Doobieus (May 26, 2009)

As far as the yield question....

How far into flower is she?

Also right now by the looks of it I'd say 2-3 ounces also, after dry weight.


----------



## trainwreckz (May 26, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I dont know about 30oz,I would say about 3-5 myself.She looks a little droopy though.


hahaha thats my bad, i def meant 3oz
i would have to be mental to think that she could get almost 2 pounds!!

Yea she is a little droopy, i think it was because i had a couple realllly hot days and she didnt like the heat. I now have added a fan plus an AC unit for when it gets hot!!
Any other ideas on why shes a little droopy?


----------



## Doobieus (May 26, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> hahaha thats my bad, i def meant 3oz
> i would have to be mental to think that she could get almost 2 pounds!!
> 
> Yea she is a little droopy, i think it was because i had a couple realllly hot days and she didnt like the heat. I now have added a fan plus an AC unit for when it gets hot!!
> Any other ideas on why shes a little droopy?


Under watering can cause it too, over watering can too, but in this case I'm thinking under watering and heat. The leaves and the leaves stems are droopy not just the leaves themselves.


----------



## trainwreckz (May 26, 2009)

well i agree the leaves look a little droopy, but the stems are droppy because she has had a small amount of LST to encourage growth on the lower parts of the stem. But thank you, i will increase the watering and see how that goes!


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 26, 2009)

I'm not sure if you can tell too much from the pics but I'll try to explain. In my closet I have built a cabinet. It has three chambers. Cloning, vegging, and flowering. The dimensions of my flower chamber are 3' front to back, 2' wide, and 6' tall. As you can see I have a 250w hps, two 10.0uvb 20w tubes, and two 45w led panels. The whole thing is lined with mylar. I don't raise and lower my lights, its too much trouble so I've made a shelf with multiple height adjustments. So I'm aware that a 250w hps should cover a 3'x3' area. And I'm aware that the light to plant distance should be as short as possible without hurting the plant. The trouble I have is that when the plants are the optimal distance from the light, there is an area of about 6"-8" long and spans the whole 2' width of the chamber that just barely gets any light even on the tops of the plants. And the worst part is that these dark spots are in the front and the back. So at optimal distance from light bulb to plant I'm only able to cover an area of about 2'x2'. As you can see in the pic my 250w reflector has some pretty steep angles which I'm thinking are focusing the light to a smaller area. If this were your problem how would you fix it?


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 26, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> I'm not sure if you can tell too much from the pics but I'll try to explain. In my closet I have built a cabinet. It has three chambers. Cloning, vegging, and flowering. The dimensions of my flower chamber are 3' front to back, 2' wide, and 6' tall. As you can see I have a 250w hps, two 10.0uvb 20w tubes, and two 45w led panels. The whole thing is lined with mylar. I don't raise and lower my lights, its too much trouble so I've made a shelf with multiple height adjustments. So I'm aware that a 250w hps should cover a 3'x3' area. And I'm aware that the light to plant distance should be as short as possible without hurting the plant. The trouble I have is that when the plants are the optimal distance from the light, there is an area of about 6"-8" long and spans the whole 2' width of the chamber that just barely gets any light even on the tops of the plants. And the worst part is that these dark spots are in the front and the back. So at optimal distance from light bulb to plant I'm only able to cover an area of about 2'x2'. As you can see in the pic my 250w reflector has some pretty steep angles which I'm thinking are focusing the light to a smaller area. If this were your problem how would you fix it?


Let me try again on the pics. OK here they are. I just took them, the date on my cam is wrong. It sat for about six months til I used it last week. lol


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 26, 2009)

I see only two options. Either sacrifice lumens and make the distance from light to plant greater til the whole area is covered or make my own reflector. Any other ideas?


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (May 26, 2009)

What's up lady and fellows? Big hug I'm using Alaskan morbloom with NPK 0-10-10. Past pics was using it too and it seems to work. So, question: by the end of flowering will most pistils change color? As far a resin glands to determine harvest time, are they going to be on the buds and leaves? Is there any way to speed up flowering time? Thanks


----------



## Grazzmon (May 26, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> Yea i thought this would be cool thanks...anyone got any 250w grows going or old grow pix??


Hello,
Nice, a club just for us 250 HPSrs...lol. I have my first grow going and have pics..

Nirvana PPP fem
Ebb and flow
250 watt hps and 276 watts cfl side lighting 
GH Nutes (Lucas Formula)
30 days at 12/12

Pics..

G

"If your not a head, your behind..."


----------



## Doobieus (May 26, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> I see only two options. Either sacrifice lumens and make the distance from light to plant greater til the whole area is covered or make my own reflector. Any other ideas?


Raise the light up so it hits all your plants and move the plants up. Tupperware, pots, pans, books, boxes, whatever you can.

Another suggestion is to get either mylar or panda/poly film. It will reflect light around your grow room so you don't lose light. Htg carries panda/poly film as well as mylar on both their website and ebay store.

Hope this helps.



sp4ce cowboy said:


> What's up lady and fellows? Big hug I'm using Alaskan morbloom with NPK 0-10-10. Past pics was using it too and it seems to work. So, question: by the end of flowering will most pistils change color? As far a resin glands to determine harvest time, are they going to be on the buds and leaves? Is there any way to speed up flowering time? Thanks


Lol nice combination of the names the Sp4ce lol. The resin glands or trichomes can be found on buds and on leaves close to the bud. Strains do have a factor on how far the trichomes reach out. Pistils do change color by harvest time, sometimes the plant will keep going and going but that's usually strain dependent again. Pistils also change color from damage or rough handling, and there's no real way to speed up flowering time that I know of anyway. I don't expect an infant to grow into an adult in 2 years, just like I don't expect my plants to be done in 2 weeks.

Nice plants in the pics by the way dude.



Grazzmon said:


> Hello,
> Nice, a club just for us 250 HPSrs...lol. I have my first grow going and have pics..
> 
> Nirvana PPP fem
> ...


Welcome to the club Grazzmon, always good to have another 250 HPS'r as you say lol.

Looking good for your first grow dude, keep it up.


----------



## Grazzmon (May 27, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> I see only two options. Either sacrifice lumens and make the distance from light to plant greater til the whole area is covered or make my own reflector. Any other ideas?


There is another option if you have room, get some 23 watt soft white CFL's and hang them for side lighting. I have 12 of them surrounding my grow and even the lower flowers are developing nicely and getting pretty frosty  This allows me to get the HPS close to the tops and still have light for the rest of the plant without raising the temps. 


G


----------



## Mindmelted (May 27, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Hello,
> Nice, a club just for us 250 HPSrs...lol. I have my first grow going and have pics..
> 
> Nirvana PPP fem
> ...


 
Welcome to the club Grazzman.
Great job on your first grow,They look nice.Any questions feel free to ask.I am sure someone will try and help you out.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 27, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Let me try again on the pics. OK here they are. I just took them, the date on my cam is wrong. It sat for about six months til I used it last week. lol


I would also suggest what Doobieus suggested.I raise mine up using buckets.Not to bad looking though.Keep it up.


----------



## Blind Melon Farmer (May 27, 2009)

Howdy! I started 8 from seed March 9, '09. 4 fems from the bunch. Ebb&flow, 1x1 RW cubes and hydroton in plastic coffee 'cans'. Lighting is 100W HPS + 150W HPS side-by-side in spare bedroom. Wonderful aroma when I wake in the morning. Only 50 days and pistils starting to amber up on the lower buds already. Colas seems dense. Also, the differences in the strains showing. They all looked alike until the 6th week. One looks like it should be on a magazine cover somewhere. 





 
This is my first grow in 30 years. No problems, really... just grew a nice crop of algae a few weeks ago. Cleaned the rez and flushed for a day and it was gone. Using GH Flora, switched to Lucas formula when I ran out of GH grow. Started them on Koolbloom 2 wks ago. Will change to plain ph'd water until harvest. Going for some brainy, trippy, early harvest smoke. YUM! 
Sample buds from the lady on the right have a kinda menthol-like taste, and a definite sativa-like buzz-buzz 3 secs into the first hit. Second hit made me forget where I was for a sec or 2. hehehe
The only things I'll be changing for the next grow are a larger flood table and more plants. I just wish I'd taken clones from these bag-seed-beauties. They really performed beyond my wildest dreams. 
Thanks to this site and all you wonderful weed gurus and growers, I'll be growing my own eye medicine from now on. 
Cheers! and Peace.
One Happy Farmer


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I would also suggest what Doobieus suggested.I raise mine up using buckets.Not to bad looking though.Keep it up.


I use packaging inserts for stereos lol, the styrofoam stuff lol.

Anyhow, going to turn in the application today for this other place, hopefully they'll let us know where we stand in a decent time and not try to shaft us hard on the deposit lol.

I will keep you guys updated.

Also I dunno man the dro that I got the other day.... Is making me think about trying hydro when we get settled after a couple months. So I will probably do another soil grow, as soon as we move in or as soon as these ones go into flower and as soon as the next soil grow goes into flower start a hydro setup.

Hopefully you will be able to guide me through my first real/serious hydro grow? Not too much to ask is it? Lol.

250 HPS family hug !!


----------



## trainwreckz (May 27, 2009)

My plant has about 3 weeks left until harvest, and i wondering how much it would help to add extra CFL light?


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

Blind Melon Farmer said:


> Howdy! I started 8 from seed March 9, '09. 4 fems from the bunch. Ebb&flow, 1x1 RW cubes and hydroton in plastic coffee 'cans'. Lighting is 100W HPS + 150W HPS side-by-side in spare bedroom. Wonderful aroma when I wake in the morning. Only 50 days and pistils starting to amber up on the lower buds already. Colas seems dense. Also, the differences in the strains showing. They all looked alike until the 6th week. One looks like it should be on a magazine cover somewhere. View attachment 430346
> 
> View attachment 430347
> 
> ...


Welcome Blind melon, I think I remember a band having that name lol. Nice lookin' girls you've got there, I'm very happy for you. I'm also glad that you can grow your own medicine now, that's always a great thing.

If you need any further help, go ahead and shoot us a question, we'll be glad to try and help the best we can.


----------



## Blind Melon Farmer (May 27, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome Blind melon, I think I remember a band having that name lol. Nice lookin' girls you've got there, I'm very happy for you. I'm also glad that you can grow your own medicine now, that's always a great thing.
> 
> If you need any further help, go ahead and shoot us a question, we'll be glad to try and help the best we can.


Thanks Doob! Much obliged. I'll be thinking of the best way to dry these babies. Think I'll try the computer-cooling-fan-in-a-cardboard-box-next-to-an-AC-vent trick. For the curing, I've got the mason jars all set. Curious what I'll yield.. no matter.. this was just a kind-of trial to see if I could grow a couple to maturity without too much trouble or getting popped. 
The cherry on top would be for our Illinois legislature to vote-in the Medical Pot Bill this week. It's due for vote within the next 2 days..... This crop would be instantly legal! (Knock on wood.) Man, will that feel weird... and wonderful.  
Hope I'm not jinxing anything here...


----------



## Mindmelted (May 27, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> My plant has about 3 weeks left until harvest, and i wondering how much it would help to add extra CFL light?


Would not hurt.Have you been using a carb style nute additive to give your buds some more bulk.And make sure you flush those last 2 wks,Great job though.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 27, 2009)

Blind Melon Farmer said:


> Thanks Doob! Much obliged. I'll be thinking of the best way to dry these babies. Think I'll try the computer-cooling-fan-in-a-cardboard-box-next-to-an-AC-vent trick. For the curing, I've got the mason jars all set. Curious what I'll yield.. no matter.. this was just a kind-of trial to see if I could grow a couple to maturity without too much trouble or getting popped.
> The cherry on top would be for our Illinois legislature to vote-in the Medical Pot Bill this week. It's due for vote within the next 2 days..... This crop would be instantly legal! (Knock on wood.) Man, will that feel weird... and wonderful.
> Hope I'm not jinxing anything here...


Good to have ya in the club BMF,
You girls look really good.And glad to hear your state is voting on the MM Bill.I have collected 2800 sigs for the petiton in florida.Feel free to ask all the questions you need...


----------



## Mindmelted (May 27, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I use packaging inserts for stereos lol, the styrofoam stuff lol.
> 
> Anyhow, going to turn in the application today for this other place, hopefully they'll let us know where we stand in a decent time and not try to shaft us hard on the deposit lol.
> 
> ...


Now you know i will do what ever i can to help you out.It is more simple than most people think.But i am doing basic Deep Water Culture style.You might want to try the other methods.I just find DWC easy to deal with and each plant has it's own res.That way no spreading of bad stuff from plant to plant.But will be more than happy to help you out.
The branch that snapped seems to be doing alright.Will post some pics this weekend.


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> My plant has about 3 weeks left until harvest, and i wondering how much it would help to add extra CFL light?


I say to do it, like Mind said it couldn't hurt.



Blind Melon Farmer said:


> Thanks Doob! Much obliged. I'll be thinking of the best way to dry these babies. Think I'll try the computer-cooling-fan-in-a-cardboard-box-next-to-an-AC-vent trick. For the curing, I've got the mason jars all set. Curious what I'll yield.. no matter.. this was just a kind-of trial to see if I could grow a couple to maturity without too much trouble or getting popped.
> The cherry on top would be for our Illinois legislature to vote-in the Medical Pot Bill this week. It's due for vote within the next 2 days..... This crop would be instantly legal! (Knock on wood.) Man, will that feel weird... and wonderful.
> Hope I'm not jinxing anything here...


Just don't dry too quickly that can really make things harsh. You want to let it cure/dry as slowly as you can so the sugars metabolize properly and get rid of the chlorophyll/grass taste.


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Now you know i will do what ever i can to help you out.It is more simple than most people think.But i am doing basic Deep Water Culture style.You might want to try the other methods.I just find DWC easy to deal with and each plant has it's own res.That way no spreading of bad stuff from plant to plant.But will be more than happy to help you out.
> The branch that snapped seems to be doing alright.Will post some pics this weekend.


Awesome dude, I'll probably be doing an aero/dwc setup because I feel safer with a back up lol. I look forward to learning more from you Mind lol. Good news on the snapped branch dude, definitely looking foward to those pics.


----------



## dazed&confused (May 27, 2009)

Hi fellow 250 watters! I am running a 250 hps lamp in a 2x2 grow space. i have adequate ventilation and air circulation fans. i induced onset twenty seven days ago and my strains which are jack the ripper,r Hindu skunk and green crack. what kind of yield can i expect


----------



## Mindmelted (May 27, 2009)

That depends on alot of diffrent factors.


----------



## dazed&confused (May 27, 2009)

right! but basically how can get the most out of my lamp?


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That depends on alot of diffrent factors.


Agreed.



dazed&confused said:


> right! but basically how can get the most out of my lamp?


Welcome to the club Dazed, since you're in flowering already (I think?) keep your 250 4-6 inches away from the top of the canopy, providing your temps are under control. That will give you good lumens, and if you don't have mylar or panda/poly film lining your grow room, get some and line it. That's about all I can tell you dude.

Hope this helps out.


----------



## dazed&confused (May 27, 2009)

Thank you! i have been peeping around this forum for a while trying to look if my question had already been asked! yes i am in flowering! yea!!! day twenty seven my pot dimensions are eight by five inches! i had a few previous grows in the same size containers. i day a early variety and Durban poison. they grew taller than expected. they grew to three to four feet. i do believe they were sativa genetics though.. but i was curious what i could do to max out my yield for this size lamp?


----------



## zechbro (May 27, 2009)

melted how hard is DWC? do i have to have a ppm meter? etc? or can i just wack in some net pots into buckets put a stone it and let it thrive?


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

dazed&confused said:


> Thank you! i have been peeping around this forum for a while trying to look if my question had already been asked! yes i am in flowering! yea!!! day twenty seven my pot dimensions are eight by five inches! i had a few previous grows in the same size containers. i day a early variety and Durban poison. they grew taller than expected. they grew to three to four feet. i do believe they were sativa genetics though.. but i was curious what i could do to max out my yield for this size lamp?


Not much now really, you don't want to train or do anything funky really with your plants in flowering. It can over stress the plant and turn hermie, which of course as we all know is bad times.

Next grow though you should try and read up on SCRoG (Screen of Green) and SoG (Sea of Green) techniques, or even LST (Low Stress Training). Most of the training is always in the Veg stage of the plants life.

Hope this helps out.


----------



## rhyzo (May 27, 2009)

Hey guys, here is my new build 250w HPS 
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/198180-new-build-ak-47-northen.html

Here are a few pic's


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

rhyzo said:


> Hey guys, here is my new build 250w HPS
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/198180-new-build-ak-47-northen.html
> 
> Here are a few pic's


Looking good dude, you should put some panda/poly film on the bottom there though. Save ya some clean up trouble in the end, other than that get some fans, and a themometer/hygrometer in there and you should be spiffy. Also might want to invest in a carbon filter later on in the grow for security reasons, if you have any. If that electrical tape doesn't hold, try good ole' duct tape.

Hope this helps, and can't wait to see you start your grow.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 27, 2009)

zechbro said:


> melted how hard is DWC? do i have to have a ppm meter? etc? or can i just wack in some net pots into buckets put a stone it and let it thrive?


I myself think DWC is really easy.But i tend to go overboard on everything i do.So i a ph meter and a ppm meter.Plus have have a nano-chiller for my rez.Now you do not really need the ppm meter as long as you use distilled water or RO water.Then follow the directions of your nutes to the letter and you should be fine.I really think the ph meter is more important.But basically you can just hack a hole in a bucket,put a net pot in it and a air stone and start growing.You need to make sure that whatever you use for a rez, that it is light tight.And you really want to keep the nute solution around 68-70 degrees.This way you get maximum root growth and nutrient up-take by your plants.Hope this helps you out a little.


----------



## rhyzo (May 27, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Looking good dude, you should put some panda/poly film on the bottom there though. Save ya some clean up trouble in the end, other than that get some fans, and a themometer/hygrometer in there and you should be spiffy. Also might want to invest in a carbon filter later on in the grow for security reasons, if you have any. If that electrical tape doesn't hold, try good ole' duct tape.
> 
> Hope this helps, and can't wait to see you start your grow.



Have a look at the thread mate! they are only a few picutes. 

I have eveythin u said there mate, wats panda / poly? 

thnaks


----------



## trainwreckz (May 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Would not hurt.Have you been using a carb style nute additive to give your buds some more bulk.And make sure you flush those last 2 wks,Great job though.


I know this is an old post, but this thread fills up quick! 
I am using foxfarms tigerbloom.
Im not exactly sure how long the plant has left until harvest, i am just checking the trichomes to see when some start to turn amber...
How do i know when it is time to flush? Do i just have to estimate?


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

rhyzo said:


> Have a look at the thread mate! they are only a few picutes.
> 
> I have eveythin u said there mate, wats panda / poly?
> 
> thnaks


Lol that last pic has the carbon filter my bad, this dro has got me pretty stoned lately lol. I'm usually a lot sharper on noticing things like that lol. Panda/Poly film is the white stuff you got hanging, at least I think it's poly film, I included a link to better describe it. I',m pretty sure the panda/poly film has more reflectivity than mylar, not much, I think mylar's like 97 or 98% and panda/poly film is like 99% or something like that.

*Where I get my panda/poly film from*


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> I know this is an old post, but this thread fills up quick!
> I am using foxfarms tigerbloom.
> Im not exactly sure how long the plant has left until harvest, i am just checking the trichomes to see when some start to turn amber...
> How do i know when it is time to flush? Do i just have to estimate?


Around 2 weeks or so before harvest, with soil you want to not water your plants for the last 3 days or so, so put that into consideration in flush timing. Or around the time you start seeing your first amber trichome. I like a real heavy couch lock high, so if you don't you might want to start earlier with the flush. If you can tell us your percentages of trichomes we could probably help you a little bit more with a rough estimate. 

If the plant is more sativa you want to give it 12-14 weeks, if it's an indica 8-10, if it's a hybrid that's a rough one lol, but pretty much anywhere between 8-12 weeks, if you can figure out if it's more sativa or indica it'll give you a better estimate.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Grazzmon (May 27, 2009)

Blind Melon Farmer said:


> Sample buds from the lady on the right have a kinda menthol-like taste, and a definite sativa-like buzz-buzz 3 secs into the first hit. Second hit made me forget where I was for a sec or 2. hehehe, I'll be growing my own eye medicine from now on.
> Cheers! and Peace.
> One Happy Farmer


30 years ago growing was really tough, no internet..lol. I remember me and some friends planted some seeds (I won't insult anyone and call it a grow..lol) in some dirt from outside, put them under a shop light 24/7 and when the spindly, stretched plant got a couple feet tall we hacked it up and smoked all of them leaves.. ummm good stuff!!
I do have a question for you, when did you take the samples and do you happen to have a pic of the sample buds? I'm debating a test of mine around 6 weeks..yeah I know it won't be very tasty because of not flushing the nutes but I gotta try it..

G


----------



## trainwreckz (May 27, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Around 2 weeks or so before harvest, with soil you want to not water your plants for the last 3 days or so, so put that into consideration in flush timing. Or around the time you start seeing your first amber trichome. I like a real heavy couch lock high, so if you don't you might want to start earlier with the flush. If you can tell us your percentages of trichomes we could probably help you a little bit more with a rough estimate.
> 
> If the plant is more sativa you want to give it 12-14 weeks, if it's an indica 8-10, if it's a hybrid that's a rough one lol, but pretty much anywhere between 8-12 weeks, if you can figure out if it's more sativa or indica it'll give you a better estimate.
> 
> Hope this helps.


The plant is trainwreck, so shes a sativa! The trichomes are all still almost all clear. 

So your saying around the time i see my first amber trichome start flushing, and then two days after that i should let her sit for three days with no water?


----------



## trainwreckz (May 27, 2009)

i take back what i said about the trichomes, it is more like 60% clear and 40% cloudy


----------



## trainwreckz (May 27, 2009)

my bad for double posting...but i forgot to ask what percentage amber the trichomes should be for optimal harvest. I know it depends on what kind of high you want...but i want to know how long i can let the plant grow before harvesting.


----------



## zechbro (May 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I myself think DWC is really easy.But i tend to go overboard on everything i do.So i a ph meter and a ppm meter.Plus have have a nano-chiller for my rez.Now you do not really need the ppm meter as long as you use distilled water or RO water.Then follow the directions of your nutes to the letter and you should be fine.I really think the ph meter is more important.But basically you can just hack a hole in a bucket,put a net pot in it and a air stone and start growing.You need to make sure that whatever you use for a rez, that it is light tight.And you really want to keep the nute solution around 68-70 degrees.This way you get maximum root growth and nutrient up-take by your plants.Hope this helps you out a little.


thanks dude, my rooms about 80 maybe 85 on a warm day, that to hot for the res? alos those air stones they are pretty nmisy bet? can you get them quieter?


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> my bad for double posting...but i forgot to ask what percentage amber the trichomes should be for optimal harvest. I know it depends on what kind of high you want...but i want to know how long i can let the plant grow before harvesting.


You still got awhile dude, especially with a sativa plant. I like mine at 60% amber personally regardless of strain. You can let a plant go for awhile but, you have to be careful because after it's amber the trichome starts to degrade, so there's somewhat of a fine line of letting a plant go too long, 12-14 weeks for a sativa, I've seen some go longer but generally they will stay in that time frame. 60% amber will be heavy dude, nice and heavy.


----------



## iDrops (May 27, 2009)

Hey team,

Im 6 weeks into flowering. Strain is bagseed i found in some purple kush but it could still be from a different strain. She is in FF OF. Using grow big, tiger, big bloom. And molasses. Plant was LSTd. Vegged for 3 weeks. The main stem is over two and half feet. And it looks like ive got a little over an ounce of bud already. Do you think this weight will increase in the coming weeks? Its a sativa i think (very thin leaves). And i hear those take longer to flower.


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> The plant is trainwreck, so shes a sativa! The trichomes are all still almost all clear.
> 
> So your saying around the time i see my first amber trichome start flushing, and then two days after that i should let her sit for three days with no water?


Let me clear up some confusion here.

You do a 2 week flush (Normal watering with Ph'd water w/ molasses if soil, DO NOT use molasses with hydro). Now since you're plant is sativa you can start your flush either at around 10-12 weeks or depending on the trichomes. If the trichomes are not amber I wouldn't start a flush, just my personal opinion.

After the 2 week flush you let your plant sit for 3 days (For soil, not too sure about hydro, you might want to ask Mind if there's a pre dry out time if you're hydro), then harvest. 

If the trichomes still are not at the percentage you want, do another watering with Ph'd water, wait 3 days and check the trichomes again, until you're at the percentage you want and then harvest.


----------



## Doobieus (May 27, 2009)

iDrops said:


> Hey team,
> 
> Im 6 weeks into flowering. Strain is bagseed i found in some purple kush but it could still be from a different strain. She is in FF OF. Using grow big, tiger, big bloom. And molasses. Plant was LSTd. Vegged for 3 weeks. The main stem is over two and half feet. And it looks like ive got a little over an ounce of bud already. Do you think this weight will increase in the coming weeks? Its a sativa i think (very thin leaves). And i hear those take longer to flower.


Purple kush is Indica I believe but you did say it could have came from a different bag so it could be Sativa, who knows lol.

The swell should increase in the coming weeks, just remember when you weigh in at harvest time to take 75% of that weight off because that's about how much water weight is lost, after the dry/cure.

Where are those pics iDrops? Lol come on dude can't tell us you're flowering and not post pics lol jk dude, just giving you a hard time lol.


----------



## trainwreckz (May 27, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Let me clear up some confusion here.
> 
> You do a 2 week flush (Normal watering with Ph'd water w/ molasses if soil, DO NOT use molasses with hydro). Now since you're plant is sativa you can start your flush either at around 10-12 weeks or depending on the trichomes. If the trichomes are not amber I wouldn't start a flush, just my personal opinion.
> 
> ...


Right, i got it. I am usually high by the time i get on here and i mistypes things. When i said 2days i mean 2weeks. Anyway thanks for the help! Ill keep it updated


----------



## Grazzmon (May 27, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Let me clear up some confusion here.
> 
> You do a 2 week flush (Normal watering with Ph'd water w/ molasses if soil, DO NOT use molasses with hydro). .


Why no molasses with hydro? Was thinking I might start using some..

G


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> Right, i got it. I am usually high by the time i get on here and i mistypes things. When i said 2days i mean 2weeks. Anyway thanks for the help! Ill keep it updated


Lol no problem dude, I find myself editing posts sometimes because I spelled something wrong lol, it's all good.



Grazzmon said:


> Why no molasses with hydro? Was thinking I might start using some..
> 
> G


Now don't quote me because I'm no hydro expert or anything (I'm soil), but I'm pretty sure molasses is generally a big no no due to clogging the hydro system.

I'm also pretty sure that there are products that work like molasses but are made specifically to accommodate hydro systems.

I'm still learning hydro because I plan to try it out, but Mind will probably have more info on this.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 28, 2009)

rhyzo said:


> Hey guys, here is my new build 250w HPS
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/198180-new-build-ak-47-northen.html
> 
> Here are a few pic's


looking good man keep us posted on how things are going!!


----------



## Wretched420 (May 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol no problem dude, I find myself editing posts sometimes because I spelled something wrong lol, it's all good.
> 
> 
> Now don't quote me because I'm no hydro expert or anything (I'm soil), but I'm pretty sure molasses is generally a big no no due to clogging the hydro system.
> ...


i think cal-mag would be good for hydro setups. molasses for soil but w/e works for you!


----------



## Grazzmon (May 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Now don't quote me because I'm no hydro expert or anything (I'm soil), but I'm pretty sure molasses is generally a big no no due to clogging the hydro system.
> 
> I'm also pretty sure that there are products that work like molasses but are made specifically to accommodate hydro systems.
> 
> I'm still learning hydro because I plan to try it out, but Mind will probably have more info on this.


Thanks, since this is my first greow I am on a steep learning curve myself. I may Google it and see what the Internet comes up with.. I have some new pics from this morning that I may be posting in a bit.

G


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> i think cal-mag would be good for hydro setups. molasses for soil but w/e works for you!


No no no lol I was saying that molasses was bad for hydro systems and good for soil in that post lol.

However thanks for shining some light on the subject Wretched, I couldn't remember what hydro growers used to replace molasses.



Grazzmon said:


> Thanks, since this is my first greow I am on a steep learning curve myself. I may Google it and see what the Internet comes up with.. I have some new pics from this morning that I may be posting in a bit.
> 
> G


Gotta love Google for research, for real. Rock on dude lookin forward to them.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 28, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks, since this is my first greow I am on a steep learning curve myself. I may Google it and see what the Internet comes up with.. I have some new pics from this morning that I may be posting in a bit.
> 
> G


Get some humboldhoney or sugar daddy by Fn.I would not use reg. Molases myself,it will gunk up your system.


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Get some humboldhoney or sugar daddy by Fn.I would not use reg. Molases myself,it will gunk up your system.


There we go Wretched and Mind, thank you for confirming that for me. I was pretty sure but this dro has got me pretty twisted this week lol.

So Mind, with DWC I have seen 2 main setups for it. 1 a bunch of different buckets linked to a controller bucket/res, or 2 a DWC combo w/ aero in one big res.

I was wondering which one was better? I think both have their pros and cons, but I was wondering what your standpoint on it was. I'm thinking of doing an aero/dwc setup, do those work well?

Also how do you change out the res? I'm thinking water pump to pump out old water and just pour new water in? Or how do you do it? Also do you Ph before or after you put in nutes? I have read people have different opinions on this with hydro, so where do you stand with this?

I'm sure soil is not that much different than hydro but I want to be sure I have all my ducks in a row.

You've got me intrigued and curious about hydro Mind.... uh oh.... lol. Sorry for all the questions, I respect your opinions and input Mind.


----------



## apla0 (May 28, 2009)

Hey i need someone to see if my lst is done right..







At the moment im veging under 250 hps 

Also tried some Topping but i think it should have done it earlier since i got 6 new tops atm..


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

apla0 said:


> Hey i need someone to see if my lst is done right..
> 
> At the moment im veging under 250 hps
> 
> Also tried some Topping but i think it should have done it earlier since i got 6 new tops atm..


Welcome to the club Apla0.

Looks good to me, now you just gotta let it grow out some more and keep training. Plants look happy, keep up the good work.


----------



## Grazzmon (May 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Get some humboldhoney or sugar daddy by Fn.I would not use reg. Molases myself,it will gunk up your system.





Doobieus said:


> No no no lol I was saying that molasses was bad for hydro systems and good for soil in that post lol.
> 
> However thanks for shining some light on the subject Wretched, I couldn't remember what hydro growers used to replace molasses.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info and here are the pics I promised.. 

G


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks for the info and here are the pics I promised..
> 
> G


Nice girls Grazz, I love that 3rd pic, you can see the trichomes very well. Keep up the great work dude, those look good.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 28, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks for the info and here are the pics I promised..
> 
> G


Looking really good grazzmon.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> There we go Wretched and Mind, thank you for confirming that for me. I was pretty sure but this dro has got me pretty twisted this week lol.
> 
> So Mind, with DWC I have seen 2 main setups for it. 1 a bunch of different buckets linked to a controller bucket/res, or 2 a DWC combo w/ aero in one big res.
> 
> ...


I myself do not like the controller set-up.
To many things to go wrong and screw your whole deal.I use separate buckets for mine.When i did the snow white i had Four 3 Gallon buckets with 6 in netted pot lids.I had a extra 3 gallon for nute changes.I would take the lid off and put on the other bucket,which is filled with distilled water and a air stone.I empty the other bucket and put in my 2 gallons of distilled water(Usually a ph of 6.0)Then i add my nutes,and with the techna flora that i am using now the ph ends up at 5.8.The only time i really have to adjust it is when i use tap water for refills during the week.Never have done the aero-part,have been thinking about it.I found a place that has white 4 gallon square buckets with lids.The square one take up a little less room.But that is my set-up,some people might not like the way i change my res,but i have had no issues doing it this way(Except for the branch that snapped,But i think that was more me being in a hurry)Anyway that is about it.I am sure you will be fine at it.Let me know if you need any more on what i do.Everybody is different on the way they do it.Mine works for me and have had decent results for a new grower...lol


----------



## trainwreckz (May 28, 2009)

The bottom of my plant has a couple stems with bud that seems to barely be growing, i was told that the bottom buds rarely produce very much nugget. So i was thinking about just chopping them off in order to refocus the energy to the upper parts of the plant.
The reason i havent already done this is because im not sure if cutting off these branches will cause too much stress. So i was thinking maybe adding a CFL or two on the floor to get light to bottom buds.

My choices are either chop of maybe 3 small branches on the bottom or add additional CFL light to the bottom of the plant.
What do you guys think??

By the way I LOVE this thread, its the reason my plant isnt dead right now!! Thanks!!


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I myself do not like the controller set-up.
> To many things to go wrong and screw your whole deal.I use separate buckets for mine.When i did the snow white i had Four 3 Gallon buckets with 6 in netted pot lids.I had a extra 3 gallon for nute changes.I would take the lid off and put on the other bucket,which is filled with distilled water and a air stone.I empty the other bucket and put in my 2 gallons of distilled water(Usually a ph of 6.0)Then i add my nutes,and with the techna flora that i am using now the ph ends up at 5.8.The only time i really have to adjust it is when i use tap water for refills during the week.Never have done the aero-part,have been thinking about it.I found a place that has white 4 gallon square buckets with lids.The square one take up a little less room.But that is my set-up,some people might not like the way i change my res,but i have had no issues doing it this way(Except for the branch that snapped,But i think that was more me being in a hurry)Anyway that is about it.I am sure you will be fine at it.Let me know if you need any more on what i do.Everybody is different on the way they do it.Mine works for me and have had decent results for a new grower...lol


Thanks for the info and encouragement there Mind, I think I'm going to try a square rubbermaid tote res with aero/dwc, so if a pump goes out my plants won't die lol. Trying to learn still here and there but here's what I've got, and am thinking of doing.

Aero/Dwc in a Tote of some sort, like the Rubbermaid Diy one's you find on here. I think I want a seperate res though, don't quite know how that's going to work.... 

Maybe have 2 pumps inside the main res feeding/pumping into the Aeroponic misters and the plant's res, then a pump from plant's res feeding/pumping back into main res, with airstones in both res's to ensure proper oxygen. The water would be continously pumping back and forth between the res's. What do you think Mind?

Also how many gallons per plant in hydro?


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> The bottom of my plant has a couple stems with bud that seems to barely be growing, i was told that the bottom buds rarely produce very much nugget. So i was thinking about just chopping them off in order to refocus the energy to the upper parts of the plant.
> The reason i havent already done this is because im not sure if cutting off these branches will cause too much stress. So i was thinking maybe adding a CFL or two on the floor to get light to bottom buds.
> 
> My choices are either chop of maybe 3 small branches on the bottom or add additional CFL light to the bottom of the plant.
> ...


I say throw the CFL's down there personally.

Edit: Also you're welcome dude, this thread is pretty awesome, like Wretched said before it does have kind of a family kind of vibe to it, real friendly and chill.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks for the info and encouragement there Mind, I think I'm going to try a square rubbermaid tote res with aero/dwc, so if a pump goes out my plants won't die lol. Trying to learn still here and there but here's what I've got, and am thinking of doing.
> 
> Aero/Dwc in a Tote of some sort, like the Rubbermaid Diy one's you find on here. I think I want a seperate res though, don't quite know how that's going to work....
> 
> ...


Sounds good.That would be like a re-circulating DWC with aero.Depends on how many totes you use.I think the separate res is usually gallon bigger than your growing res.Might want to check out some the DWC forums on here.But your idea sounds sound to me.


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Sounds good.That would be like a re-circulating DWC with aero.Depends on how many totes you use.I think the separate res is usually gallon bigger than your growing res.Might want to check out some the DWC forums on here.But your idea sounds sound to me.


Rock on Mind, I'll definitely read up some more. I think I just might run with this idea. We got shafted again on our application/deposit lol. Places are so much harder to get into now a days, god my girls are going to be frikkin' monsters by the time I flower them.... and by harvest time whoa  lol.

How're those WB gals doing by the way, harvest is soon whoooo .


----------



## Mindmelted (May 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Rock on Mind, I'll definitely read up some more. I think I just might run with this idea. We got shafted again on our application/deposit lol. Places are so much harder to get into now a days, god my girls are going to be frikkin' monsters by the time I flower them.... and by harvest time whoa  lol.
> 
> How're those WB gals doing by the way, harvest is soon whoooo .


She is single and looking tasty.It is going to be hard to wait.But i know it will be worth it.I kinda wanted to try a single plant this time and let her breath a little more.My tent is a little cramped,I really need to be growing just single cola plants in this tent.I am going to try and build my own growbox. 3ft x 3 ft x 6ft.With 2 250 watters in it,but we will have to see.I need to move myself with the ac issues i am having...lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> She is single and looking tasty.It is going to be hard to wait.But i know it will be worth it.I kinda wanted to try a single plant this time and let her breath a little more.My tent is a little cramped,I really need to be growing just single cola plants in this tent.I am going to try and build my own growbox. 3ft x 3 ft x 6ft.With 2 250 watters in it,but we will have to see.I need to move myself with the ac issues i am having...lol


You could do a little bigger than that probably 4x4 with 500 watts of lighting no problem. Sounds good though, when will be seeing new pics of the beautiful lady. Hmm you say she's single eh....? Lol I'm not gonna go any further into that joke lol.

Can't wait until harvest dude, I always like to see harvest pics.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 28, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> You could do a little bigger than that probably 4x4 with 500 watts of lighting no problem. Sounds good though, when will be seeing new pics of the beautiful lady. Hmm you say she's single eh....? Lol I'm not gonna go any further into that joke lol.
> 
> Can't wait until harvest dude, I always like to see harvest pics.


Hey now,Thats my A**...lol
I will post some newer pic sat or sun.I would like to do a 4x4 but i actually have the tent in my closet.And Doobs did you look at the 3 part feeding schedule or just the list of products.Did you notice that gravity and bushmaster are not on the site.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

I could not get on the forum all night.What the F*** was going on guys.


----------



## Grazzmon (May 29, 2009)

Question for you experienced growers..

When would be the soonest you would sample buds? I have been thinking of snipping a few of the lower buds around 6 weeks. One of these would be a candidate


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey now,Thats my A**.
> I will post some newer pic sat or sun.I would like to do a 4x4 but i actually have the tent in my closet.And Doobs did you look at the 3 part feeding schedule or just the list of products.Did you notice that gravity and bushmaster are not on the site.


Lol alright Mind I'll back off that booty there lol. 

Anyhow yes I did check the feeding schedule and did think it odd that the other products weren't on there. Checked through the website and noticed no Grav or Bush (lol), so I went to HTG's sites and noticed something. I usually go through ebay personally, sometimes through the main site. On the ebay store the Humboldt isn't broken down into catergories like on the website. I always thought it was just one company, apparently it's 2 different companies with very VERY similar product/company names.

I can't believe it took me this long to notice seriously lol, I feel like an absolute dumb ass right about now  lol. 

Especially since I've purchased from both sites and have seen it but just never clicked to it.

Good catch Mind lol, looks like you're the sharp one now lol.

Did you experience RIU being down? I think the server crashed or they had a blackout or something dude lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 29, 2009)

nice long server crash or some shit lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> nice long server crash or some shit lol


No kidding lol this site is blowing up lately dude, I mean I'm kinda new to the site been here for about a year maybe, but damn the amount of users joining lately is insane, maybe it's just me noticing this I dunno lol.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 29, 2009)

Hey guys and ladies. Switched from CFL's to 250watt HPS from HTG for the last couple of grows and the difference is astounding! Use Stealth Hydro system in a 3x3x6 area and have grown out my LSD and Blue Cheese strains with great results so far. About two weeks from harvest. Looking foward to my biggest harvest. Usualy get 1.5-2oz of bud per plant but this looks double. Heat is managable with proper ventilation. Use the CFL's in veg now. Have another res loaded with 3 clones on their way to the next harvest when these are done. Glad I found this thread!


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Hey guys and ladies. Switched from CFL's to 250watt HPS from HTG for the last couple of grows and the difference is astounding! Use Stealth Hydro system in a 3x3x6 area and have grown out my LSD and Blue Cheese strains with great results so far. About two weeks from harvest. Looking foward to my biggest harvest. Usualy get 1.5-2oz of bud per plant but this looks double. Heat is managable with proper ventilation. Use the CFL's in veg now. Have another res loaded with 3 clones on their way to the next harvest when these are done. Glad I found this thread!


Welcome MostlyCrazy, glad you found this club too, it's always great to have another 250 user.

Sounds like a good grow going man, feel free to post pics, ask questions and all that other fun stuff.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol alright Mind I'll back off that booty there lol.
> 
> Anyhow yes I did check the feeding schedule and did think it odd that the other products weren't on there. Checked through the website and noticed no Grav or Bush (lol), so I went to HTG's sites and noticed something. I usually go through ebay personally, sometimes through the main site. On the ebay store the Humboldt isn't broken down into catergories like on the website. I always thought it was just one company, apparently it's 2 different companies with very VERY similar product/company names.
> 
> ...


Okay,I would share...lol
A nice long crash huh.I thought the two where the same,but apparently not.They seem to be very similar to Advanced Nutrients line!Hopefully new pictures tonight or tomorrow.She is plumping up a lot and really been draining the res the last few days.About 1/2 to 3/4 gallon she drinks a day.Looks like somebody sprinkled sugar all over the buds....lol


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Hey guys and ladies. Switched from CFL's to 250watt HPS from HTG for the last couple of grows and the difference is astounding! Use Stealth Hydro system in a 3x3x6 area and have grown out my LSD and Blue Cheese strains with great results so far. About two weeks from harvest. Looking foward to my biggest harvest. Usualy get 1.5-2oz of bud per plant but this looks double. Heat is managable with proper ventilation. Use the CFL's in veg now. Have another res loaded with 3 clones on their way to the next harvest when these are done. Glad I found this thread!


Sounds like you will have some yummies very soon MostlyCrazy.Keep it green and do not hesitate to ask any questions...


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Okay,I would share...lol
> A nice long crash huh.I thought the two where the same,but apparently not.They seem to be very similar to Advanced Nutrients line!Hopefully new pictures tonight or tomorrow.She is plumping up a lot and really been draining the res the last few days.About 1/2 to 3/4 gallon she drinks a day.Looks like somebody sprinkled sugar all over the buds....lol


Lol because sharing is caring lol.

Nice dude bet you're stoked on those nutes coming in then eh? Lol, yeah the Humboldt thing got me all off whack for a second there.

The WB sounds soooo nice!!

Edit: Yeah the crash was a long one lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 29, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Hey guys and ladies. Switched from CFL's to 250watt HPS from HTG for the last couple of grows and the difference is astounding! Use Stealth Hydro system in a 3x3x6 area and have grown out my LSD and Blue Cheese strains with great results so far. About two weeks from harvest. Looking foward to my biggest harvest. Usualy get 1.5-2oz of bud per plant but this looks double. Heat is managable with proper ventilation. Use the CFL's in veg now. Have another res loaded with 3 clones on their way to the next harvest when these are done. Glad I found this thread!


Glad to have ya man
as doobs said feel free to ask any questions or post some pix up!! were all very helpful around here lol


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol because sharing is caring lol.
> 
> Nice dude bet you're stoked on those nutes coming in then eh? Lol, yeah the Humboldt thing got me all off whack for a second there.
> 
> ...


I am like a big Care Bear.
The nutes i have coming are Micro,Grow,Bloom and Humboldt Honey.
I need to get Ginormous,Prozyme,Big up,Sea mag and Sea cal.

And the WB is Very Very Fruity Smelling...lol

I used Techna Flora this go around.With good results i think.Next grow will be humboldt nutes.lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I am like a big Care Bear.
> The nutes i have coming are Micro,Grow,Bloom and Humboldt Honey.
> I need to get Ginormous,Prozyme,Big up,Sea mag and Sea cal.
> 
> ...


Lol yeah that's a pretty long line of nutrients dude lol.

Ahhh fruity is my faaaaavorite dude!! Lol speaking of fruity I should be getting my hands on some Wonderberry later on tonight .

Edit: And yes you're a big Care Bear lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I am like a big Care Bear.
> The nutes i have coming are Micro,Grow,Bloom and Humboldt Honey.
> I need to get Ginormous,Prozyme,Big up,Sea mag and Sea cal.
> 
> ...


wow those girls are gonna be hooked up lol
hows those WB coming along?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol yeah that's a pretty long line of nutrients dude lol.
> 
> Ahhh fruity is my faaaaavorite dude!! Lol speaking of fruity I should be getting my hands on some Wonderberry later on tonight .
> 
> Edit: And yes you're a big Care Bear lol.


Wonderberry huh.Sounds wonderful...lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Wonderberry huh.Sounds wonderful...lol


Lol that was awesome lol.

Yeah William's wonder crossed with Blueberry, I'm excited lol, I'll post a smoke report when I smoke it.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol that was awesome lol.
> 
> Yeah William's wonder crossed with Blueberry, I'm excited lol, I'll post a smoke report when I smoke it.


Please do..Can i come live with you and your girl.You could keep me out-side like a pet....lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Please do..Can i come live with you and your girl.You could keep me out-side like a pet....lol


Lol sure why not lol jk.

Saw them about a week ago and whooo Berry smelling.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol sure why not lol jk.
> 
> Saw them about a week ago and whooo Berry smelling.


Someone you know has grown it then.
Let us know how it is.lol
I am litter trained...lol


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Someone you know has grown it then.
> Let us know how it is.lol
> I am litter trained...lol


Lol you're too much Mind lol.

Yeah good friends are awesome .


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol you're too much Mind lol.
> 
> Yeah good friends are awesome .


Oh i forgot 

I have had all my shots 

And i have been Fixed 

LOL


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Oh i forgot
> 
> I have had all my shots
> 
> ...


Lmfao Mind the fixed part got me the best lol.

Edit: Alright off to go get some Wonderberry.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Sweet Deal Doobs.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome! Learned most of what I know from Roseman and the boys over at the bubbleponics thread. What do your res temps run. Mine are always in the 73-76 range with lights on but that doesn't seem to cause any root problems. I use GH Flora line with some Cal-Mag ( I've got 350ppm tap water), Super Thrive, and Liquid Karma (flower only). Use 1/2 load FloraKleen every res change for a couple of hours and full strength for a day before cut. I also turn the lights off the last 48-72 hours with good results. Oh, and in about a week I'll start screwing with them by twisting the stalks, tumbtacks in the stalk and stems. moving lights up and down, raising temps by closing the closet door with lights on and generally try to make them think they better hurry their ass up and finish cause the end time is near! LOL! That way there is no time to hermie on me from the stress. First time with the LSD/BC strains so I'll see how they react. The bagseed grows liked all that abuse at the end. Fimmed to the max and supercropped when needed for height control. Total plant height of the grow is about 30". LSD spreads out big time and have almost crowded out the Blue Cheese but have her tied and postioned in a premium spot now (right under the center of the light) I'm a paperclip ninja when it comes to moving the colas around! LOL! Have the 250 in the center and have leftover 2700k - 105w CFL's as side lights. Sorry, don't take pictures for now. Promised the wife of 35 years ( I'm 54 go figure - get 'em young before they open their eyes and they bond to you!))that if I started I wouldn't advertise but I'm working on her and I may get a good camera for Father's day. Son is getting married in the fall and I've almost got her convinced but these things must be handled delicately! LOL!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Thats the truth.My res temp is a constant 68 degrees.
I have a nano-chiller on my res.


----------



## nebula69hydro (May 29, 2009)

I have a 150 hps and a 150cfl and 4 68 watt cfls is this enough 4 -4 3 foot plants all flowering.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

I don't think so myself.You should have just went with a 250 watt MH/HPS


----------



## Wretched420 (May 29, 2009)

nebula69hydro said:


> I have a 150 hps and a 150cfl and 4 68 watt cfls is this enough 4 -4 3 foot plants all flowering.


not that many and that tall of plants gotta keep them shorter or just do one big one or more light..

or youll just have a bunch of airy buds but hey they add up lol


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 29, 2009)

Yes. The light penetration limits means you have to shine the light right on the buds you want to get big. I grow 3-4 30" plants with my set up but concentrate on the top buds and anything I can reach on the side using the cfl's. See a group of buds and put a light on it to let it be all it can be. What doesn't make solid buds are used for hash/oil.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Okay then.Hope your harvest is bountiful


----------



## JackHerer (May 29, 2009)

Im growing some White Rhino under a 250W MH and over the past weekend the temps got to about 87, Im not sure what this is though I think it is heat burn. Whatever it is can I fix it and will it get worse?

here is before (a week or so ago)
and today, 5 days about from when stress was definitly visible


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 29, 2009)

Looks like heat burn to me but don't worry those leaves are still working and the rest of the plant looks fine. Those leaves may stay that way the entire grow or just fall off unepectedly at some point. Looks like they might benefit from some high nitrogen fertilizer. A bit more grow nutes should do it but do it a bit at a time. Gardening teaches you patience! LOL! It also could be the light the shot was taken in. Do they look a little limey green to you? What's the strain? Is it bagseed? Looks like a nice indica to me with those wide leaves.


----------



## JackHerer (May 29, 2009)

its white rhino, so dead on about the indica strain, yes they do look yellow to me and Ive been trying for days to get a response from someone regarding that, thanks so much I have some weak fert ready for them.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Alright clubbers, Here are a couple of pics of my girl.Still getting used to the new camera.Now i want you to know that from the ground to the top of the tallest bud is only 34 inches.And from the top of the netted pot it is only 24 inches.Shes not that big really,And boy does she smell fruity


----------



## tom__420 (May 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Alright clubbers, Here are a couple of pics of my girl.Still getting used to the new camera.Now i want you to know that from the ground to the top of the tallest bud is only 34 inches.And from the top of the netted pot it is only 24 inches.Shes not that big really,And boy does she smell fruity


She looks great dude, absolutely delicious


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Alright clubbers, Here are a couple of pics of my girl.Still getting used to the new camera.Now i want you to know that from the ground to the top of the tallest bud is only 34 inches.And from the top of the netted pot it is only 24 inches.Shes not that big really,And boy does she smell fruity


Nice Mind!! Argghhhhh harvest time is sooo close lol, I'm so excited for you.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Thanks Tom and Doobs.It is getting closer...lol


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 29, 2009)

Those are really, really, really, nice Mind! Great job!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Those are really, really, really, nice Mind! Great job!


Thank ya much MC...


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Here's 1 more


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Ok so I'm back with the Wonderberry, so here's the smoke report.

Look: Blue and Purple-ish hues, along with green calyxes, some purple, and hairs are red.

Feel: A little crispy for my liking, but even though it is crispier than I'd like it, it's still very easy to handle when plucking off a small hit.

Smell: Interesting, it's like a skunk swam in a pool of blueberries lol. This plant took on more of the William's wonder pheno/gene, the other plant that has a couple weeks or so smells like blueberry pie and obviously takes more of the blueberry genes.

Taste: On inhale it's more skunky tasting and on exhale you get the berry taste, totally caught me off gaurd. The berry taste lingers for awhile and it's very VERY berry tasting.

High: Hard hitter right from the get go dude, not a creeper at all. Really strange high though.... Like as if you were on a cloud couch just vegged the hell out. Real relaxing, at the end of the bowl you're nice and baked.

General opinion: I actually like this strain a lot, it surprised me in a lot of different ways. Mostly skunk before berry smell/taste, and the hues on the buds are beautiful. The blues and purples make it look so appealing to the eyes, hate to sound cliche' and all but really it's beatiful don't you think?

The herb burns clean, gets me ripped and smells wonderful, 2 thumbs up from this happy stoner.

The plant was grown from seeds from the California Bean Bank, very impressed. I've added some pics, enjoy.


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here's 1 more


That girl is looking more gorgeous by the second Mind, mhmmm.


----------



## Mindmelted (May 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Ok so I'm back with the Wonderberry, so here's the smoke report.
> 
> Look: Blue and Purple-ish hues, along with green calyxes, some purple, and hairs are red.
> 
> ...


Very nice looking nugs.Really can see the purp and then there is even violet color also.Seeing all these pics of bud everybody is smoking is killing me..


----------



## MostlyCrazy (May 29, 2009)

They ought to call that bud Technicolor! Geez! If you look real close you can see a seen from Ben Hurr! OK, I'm Baked! Happy Friday!


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Very nice looking nugs.Really can see the purp and then there is even violet color also.Seeing all these pics of bud everybody is smoking is killing me..


Yeah it does have blue-ish too but I don't think it came in on the pic. Lol it'll be alright dude you're almost there.


----------



## Doobieus (May 29, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> They ought to call that bud Technicolor! Geez! If you look real close you can see a seen from Ben Hurr! OK, I'm Baked! Happy Friday!


Lol technicolor lol, you are baked dude that's awesome.


----------



## Thrasher645 (May 30, 2009)

YOOOO

Im deciding between a 6" Cooltube or a Reg aircooled reflector. What do you guys think. Couldnt I get the cooltube closer to the plants than a reg aircooled reflector?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 30, 2009)

I would do a regular air cooled reflector myself.
Thats what i have,and it is 5 inches from the top of my canopy.


----------



## Thrasher645 (May 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I would do a regular air cooled reflector myself.
> Thats what i have,and it is 5 inches from the top of my canopy.


Do you think it would cover a bigger area than a cooltube?

You can leave it faraway from the plants and it still penetrates right? Like what you said with it being 5 inches from top


----------



## Mindmelted (May 30, 2009)

From what i have read and heard,cool tubes do not spread the light very good.

So IMO i would go with a reg and air cool it.


----------



## trainwreckz (May 30, 2009)

Since it is impossible to supply any CFL light to the bottom of my plant i was wondering what kind of affects cutting off lower branches would have? If i cut a few branches from the bottom of the plant will hurt the plant and send it into too much shock, or will it be beneficial and refocus the plants energy to buds on the upper part of the plant?


----------



## iDrops (May 30, 2009)

Hey Team,

Doobs! That purple/blue bud looks ridiculous. Where can i get seeds like that? 

Anyways. Im almost done with my 6th week of flowering. And im honestly very impressed so far considering its only my first grow. I have a few questions that i know you guys can help me out with. 

1. My plants seem to have alot more leaves than from pictures i see in this thread. Do you guys trim the fan leaves and stuff? 
2. What is the proper way to flush soil? I read somewhere 3 gallons per every gallon of the container. So 5 gal x 3 gal. I flush with 15 gallons? 
3. Do i flush everyday? Or only once with the 15 gallons? Is it okay for me to flush with molasses? 

Sorry for so many questions but im doing all i can to make it through these last few weeks successfully. Thanks for all the help


----------



## Thrasher645 (May 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> From what i have read and heard,cool tubes do not spread the light very good.
> 
> So IMO i would go with a reg and air cool it.


for sure dude thanks


----------



## Mindmelted (May 30, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> Since it is impossible to supply any CFL light to the bottom of my plant i was wondering what kind of affects cutting off lower branches would have? If i cut a few branches from the bottom of the plant will hurt the plant and send it into too much shock, or will it be beneficial and refocus the plants energy to buds on the upper part of the plant?


I forget,are your plants flowering.If they are only do a little cutting each day.If they are still in veg cut 1/3 of the bottom.This will focus mre energy to the tops of the plants.


----------



## dazed&confused (May 30, 2009)

Hey mind! what is your projected yield for that nice looking plant?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 30, 2009)

dazed&confused said:


> Hey mind! what is your projected yield for that nice looking plant?


I would say 2-3 oz from this little lady.(Dry)


----------



## dazed&confused (May 30, 2009)

Oh nice! so quick question! for a single potted plant, what would be largest i can grow, but still being capable of using all available light?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 30, 2009)

dazed&confused said:


> Oh nice! so quick question! for a single potted plant, what would be largest i can grow, but still being capable of using all available light?


What light are you using.


----------



## dazed&confused (May 30, 2009)

250 watt hps


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

trainwreckz said:


> Since it is impossible to supply any CFL light to the bottom of my plant i was wondering what kind of affects cutting off lower branches would have? If i cut a few branches from the bottom of the plant will hurt the plant and send it into too much shock, or will it be beneficial and refocus the plants energy to buds on the upper part of the plant?


Like Mind pretty much said, don't go chop happy insane like good ole' Edward in my avatar and you should be fine lol.


----------



## dazed&confused (May 30, 2009)

OK silly question! i noticed everybody has a nice fancy avatar! But for some reason i cant get mine to work any tech support out there??? thanks guys!


----------



## Mindmelted (May 30, 2009)

dazed&confused said:


> 250 watt hps


I would say no bigger than 3-4 feet tall.
With 1/3 of all lower growth trimmed.


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

iDrops said:


> Hey Team,
> 
> Doobs! That purple/blue bud looks ridiculous. Where can i get seeds like that?
> 
> ...


The beans are from the California Bean Bank which came from a medical dispensary out in California somewhere. If you live out there or know someone you may be able to talk to them about it. 

1. I usually trim off the bottom nodes/leaves to clean up the bottom a bit (In Veg) and then after that no trimming, the leaves will die off and pretty much just fall off.

2. Right on the money, 2-3 times the gallon size.'

3. I do my flush every 3 days for 2-2.5 weeks and lightly very lightly water everyday inbetween and I mean LIGHTLY, except the last 3 days they don't get any water then go in the dark for 24-48 hours, then chopped in the dark. Both flushing and light watering are done with molasses 1-2 tablespoons per gallon. I have not had a problem with the way I flush, but this is how I personally do it. I'm sure there are others in here that use different flush methods, and they will probably share as well.


----------



## dazed&confused (May 30, 2009)

3-4ft at veg state?? thanks mind


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I would say no bigger than 3-4 feet tall.
> With 1/3 of all lower growth trimmed.


Bingo was his name-o.


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

dazed&confused said:


> OK silly question! i noticed everybody has a nice fancy avatar! But for some reason i cant get mine to work any tech support out there??? thanks guys!


Is it animated or not?

File type?

Size (Ex: pixels x pixels 1px x 1px or file size)?

And did you make sure to click the "Use custom avatar" button?


----------



## dazed&confused (May 30, 2009)

hey doobieus! how do you obtain the sweet floral smelling buds


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

dazed&confused said:


> hey doobieus! how do you obtain the sweet floral smelling buds


Made great friends, and learned to grow lol.


----------



## dazed&confused (May 30, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Is it animated or not?
> 
> File type?
> 
> ...



I gave up on it thanks though!


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

dazed&confused said:


> I gave up on it thanks though!


Lol ok dude well let me know if you need help again if you want.


----------



## dazed&confused (May 30, 2009)

ok thanks I am confused though by what you meant by "Made friends and learned to grow"?? I am working on my next grow and just need some tips on how to get the really smell good bud you know?


----------



## Mindmelted (May 30, 2009)

Taste can have alot to do with genetics.But also with the curing of it and additives.
Like Humboldt honey or molasses.


----------



## Doobieus (May 30, 2009)

dazed&confused said:


> ok thanks I am confused though by what you meant by "Made friends and learned to grow"?? I am working on my next grow and just need some tips on how to get the really smell good bud you know?


Ohhhh I thought you referring to the Wonderberry dude lol my bad.

Mindmelted gave you the answer I would given you honestly lol, Mind, Wretched and I work that way usually lol. Molasses is good in general for soil, because it creates good bacteria and fungi in the plant's root system that are very beneficial to the plant.

Sorry about that misunderstanding there I wasn't trying to be rude lol, again apologies.


----------



## AlteredBeast (May 31, 2009)

Whats happenin guys and gals? Two days of not checkin this thread means alot of catch up reading!! So maybe some of you remember I had a herm and two females that got seeded just a couple weeks ago. So I chopped them. But a couple weeks before I chopped them I got a clone off each female. They were four or five weeks into flower when I took the clones. The clones survived and have started vegging again, but check out these pics. 


The first two pics show one of the clones. Notice the leaves. They look different to say the least. And this plant has never been topped but if you notice its branched out where the top bud was starting to form. 

The last two pics show the other clone. Its leaves are starting to look different also. Also it doesn't appear to be branching out as if it had been topped. 

You ever seen anything like this? If I trimmed all the leaves that are normal would anybody even recognize this as MJ? From some angles it looks like a totally different plant. Could these be candidates for a two plant outdoor grow right out in the open? Its risky but what do you think?


By the way, the mothers, even though I chopped them a couple weeks early, turned out to be good smoke. So I wanna raise these girls til they finish for real.


----------



## JackHerer (May 31, 2009)

I am sexing my Thai S-Skunk, I started it in a half gallong pot using Happy Frog Soil. I have FF Ocean Forest laying around, I know this is a "hot" soil so will it be okay if I transplant into Ocean Forest from Happy Frog? If so should I not feed for 3 weeks?


----------



## k3nz1387 (May 31, 2009)

hey does anybody know of any site where i can get a cheap 250 watt ballast. and what is the best bulb to buy? i know different bulbs give off more lumens than others


----------



## Doobieus (May 31, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Whats happenin guys and gals? Two days of not checkin this thread means alot of catch up reading!! So maybe some of you remember I had a herm and two females that got seeded just a couple weeks ago. So I chopped them. But a couple weeks before I chopped them I got a clone off each female. They were four or five weeks into flower when I took the clones. The clones survived and have started vegging again, but check out these pics.
> 
> 
> The first two pics show one of the clones. Notice the leaves. They look different to say the least. And this plant has never been topped but if you notice its branched out where the top bud was starting to form.
> ...


No on the outdoor especially if it's at your residence, and your girls will be fine dude, good job on the cloning.



JackHerer said:


> I am sexing my Thai S-Skunk, I started it in a half gallong pot using Happy Frog Soil. I have FF Ocean Forest laying around, I know this is a "hot" soil so will it be okay if I transplant into Ocean Forest from Happy Frog? If so should I not feed for 3 weeks?


Happy frog for starting, Ocean Forest when they're older. If they're over 2-3 weeks you'll be fine, I had to start out my girls from seed in OF this time around and my plants are fine, just make sure to go lighter on the nutes for a week to prevent burn. After that build your nutes back up again and you should have no issues.


----------



## Doobieus (May 31, 2009)

Update on the move in guys, should be moving in a week , which means I might not be on for a couple weeks depending on some other factors .

My new landlord is awesome, he told us to blare our music and to put "Reefer" pics on our walls dude (To be honest we didn't know how to respond to that lol) lol, he's from Cali and he seemed baked as hell when we applied lol .

I'll miss you guys  lol, as weird as that sounds.... but this club and the people here have so grown on me  lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (May 31, 2009)

JackHerer said:


> I am sexing my Thai S-Skunk, I started it in a half gallong pot using Happy Frog Soil. I have FF Ocean Forest laying around, I know this is a "hot" soil so will it be okay if I transplant into Ocean Forest from Happy Frog? If so should I not feed for 3 weeks?



yea what doobs said is what i would do if i had both just for safety..
but i use straight Ocean forest for clones and seedlings i just add some perilite for more aeration but some strains are picky and might burn in the mix but i havent expierenced this yet.. but that soil should be fine 2 -2 1/2 weeks without nutes thats the usual for me.. good choices though!


----------



## Wretched420 (May 31, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Update on the move in guys, should be moving in a week , which means I might not be on for a couple weeks depending on some other factors .
> 
> My new landlord is awesome, he told us to blare our music and to put "Reefer" pics on our walls dude (To be honest we didn't know how to respond to that lol) lol, he's from Cali and he seemed baked as hell when we applied lol .
> 
> I'll miss you guys  lol, as weird as that sounds.... but this club and the people here have so grown on me  lol.



right on doobs get them hopeful girls into flowering soon! sounds like you might have a awesome new place!

ahh im not alone you've all grown on me so much too  
i got your backs!lol..


----------



## Wretched420 (May 31, 2009)

k3nz1387 said:


> hey does anybody know of any site where i can get a cheap 250 watt ballast. and what is the best bulb to buy? i know different bulbs give off more lumens than others


if your in the us or in a populated city i would try www.craigslist.com they usually have new to old used HPS and MH systems and trust me you can always find a deal i paid for my 250w Floralux with a Agromax bulb which should all go for around $200+ i got all this for $45 i think it.. or $50 ethier way a deal.. it was a while ago bulb was pretty much brand new only used for 1 flowering and on top of that i met a cool sesonal grower so i would check that out but other than that try HTGsupply or Ebay..
hope this helps!


----------



## Youngbud510 (May 31, 2009)

Hey everyone..
So Right now i have 3 plants growing in my tent, thay have been in flower for about a week and this is my first grow..
Ive come to realize that these plants are out growing my tent very fast and for my next grow id like to know if there is something i could do that would work better for my situation..
Heres some of my info and grow space..
Im not so Worried about them being tall But thay get to bushy.. Some times i see pics of peoples plants and it looks like there just growing one big cola is that a Type of growing?
Anyone with good suggestions please feel free to let me know, the Best way to get the most yield from a Small tent like this and 250w hps.. Thanks
250watt hps.
FF Soil and nuts.
Temps always 72-82.
water every 3-4 days.
-


-

Assembled size: 90cm x 50cm x160cm (36 x 20 x 62)..

Thanks for all the help..
Peace..


----------



## Wretched420 (May 31, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Whats happenin guys and gals? Two days of not checkin this thread means alot of catch up reading!! So maybe some of you remember I had a herm and two females that got seeded just a couple weeks ago. So I chopped them. But a couple weeks before I chopped them I got a clone off each female. They were four or five weeks into flower when I took the clones. The clones survived and have started vegging again, but check out these pics.
> 
> 
> The first two pics show one of the clones. Notice the leaves. They look different to say the least. And this plant has never been topped but if you notice its branched out where the top bud was starting to form.
> ...


dude IMO i think theyll be looking like bushes soon!! ive had this happend to me with some clones didnt top them or anything and the were looking like little bushes like right away!i wish i had better pix

heres a pic of them at 5-6 weeks vegg under 240w CFLS right before flowering they would prolly be monsters [email protected]!
only 1 topped the lower left 1.. others grew like bushes on ther on i wish i had better pix there on my old hard drive..
this is just refrence to what they may look like but who the hell knows lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 1, 2009)

Youngbud510 said:


> Hey everyone..
> So Right now i have 3 plants growing in my tent, thay have been in flower for about a week and this is my first grow..
> Ive come to realize that these plants are out growing my tent very fast and for my next grow id like to know if there is something i could do that would work better for my situation..
> Heres some of my info and grow space..
> ...


well everything looks good to me you should have the light a little bit lower try to keep the plant tops between 5 - 10 inches away from the light the further it is the lower the light/lumen intensity and you dont want that!
you want to get everything out of your light try getting it as close as possible without burning and make sure you have great ventilation this is a must! but 72 -82 is good temps!but your looking good so far man!

as for the single cola plants they're most likely an Indica dominant strain flowering earlier with less vegg time .. but theres all types of methods to getting single colas. SOG 12/12 from clone/seed is the usual you may see..
hope i help

others will probably have a better answer for ya! just keep asking people!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 2, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Ok so I'm back with the Wonderberry, so here's the smoke report.
> 
> Look: Blue and Purple-ish hues, along with green calyxes, some purple, and hairs are red.
> 
> ...


haha after i saw this pic in your journal i went looking for it!!

the high sounds like something i would really like! but over all sounds like bomb genes!


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 2, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha after i saw this pic in your journal i went looking for it!!
> 
> the high sounds like something i would really like! but over all sounds like bomb genes!


Lol yeah this thread fills up quick, sometimes I have to back track a couple pages to understand what's going on lol.

Yeah dude it was very bomb smoke, and even though it did take more the William's Wonder gene it was nice. I should have a little bit of the other 2 plants here pretty soon. Those are the REAL berry gene ones, can't wait. I will post a smoke report as soon as I get it, and have some time after the move.

Ughh.... Packing sucks lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 2, 2009)

Packing does suck...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Packing does suck...lol


Yes.... it so does.... 

On top of that frustration I found balls on my Blue Madness , yeah I'm not too happy about that. I germed 4 BlueM seeds only 1 survived and turned male , I did the same with all 3 BD's and they all germed and turned female, now the first bean from the BD pack did turn male. At least I have 10 seeds of each left.

The Black Dominas, 2 are looking female , the other one is still kind of iffy, but I'm thinking it's female too.

I will have a seperate veg and bloom area again when we move in, so I will be starting some new Blue M's for sure and cloning the BD's for an inbetween SoG grow .

Back to the packing.... .


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 3, 2009)

My WB is looking good,But there is alot of new growth.
And the amber trichs are only about 10%


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> My WB is looking good,But there is alot of new growth.
> And the amber trichs are only about 10%


Nice dude, it's gettin' there, yum yum.

I said fugg it on the packing for a little while, I've done plenty for now and plus we've got a couple more days so yeah fugg it lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 3, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nice dude, it's gettin' there, yum yum.
> 
> I said fugg it on the packing for a little while, I've done plenty for now and plus we've got a couple more days so yeah fugg it lol.


 
Take a break

You deserve a Smoke Break

Very soon i hope...lol


----------



## dazed&confused (Jun 3, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Ohhhh I thought you referring to the Wonderberry dude lol my bad.
> 
> Mindmelted gave you the answer I would given you honestly lol, Mind, Wretched and I work that way usually lol. Molasses is good in general for soil, because it creates good bacteria and fungi in the plant's root system that are very beneficial to the plant.
> 
> Sorry about that misunderstanding there I wasn't trying to be rude lol, again apologies.


its cool doobs! so im in week five of flower, when can i start to use the molasses?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 3, 2009)

dazed&confused said:


> its cool doobs! so im in week five of flower, when can i start to use the molasses?


The last couple of weeks before flushing


----------



## dazed&confused (Jun 3, 2009)

Ok sweet now whats the formula?


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 3, 2009)

dazed&confused said:


> Ok sweet now whats the formula?


You can use Molasses throughout the whole flowering stage, even though a lot of people only use it for the flush.

1-2 tablespoons per gallon of water (Nuted or not doesn't matter)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Take a break
> 
> You deserve a Smoke Break
> 
> Very soon i hope...lol


Thanks Mind, looks like you're itching for the harvest lol.

I'm going to go get some lunch catch you later.


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 3, 2009)

Everyone Nice Grows! Cant Wait 2 Get Mine...Im Just Wondering, Can i Grow 4 Nice Plants Under a 250 watt, its my first time inside, ive grown outside for years, seeds im debating or are getting is swiss cheese, white rhino, and rasberry cough feminized-Id like to harvest at least 170+ grams, whats my best set up? i have 8 feet of grow height an 4 1/2 feet grow length like 2 feet grow width can expand past 2 feet if i have to though...any help will be great!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 3, 2009)

No problem getting the production you want with a 250. I use the Steath hydro bubbleponics system and have since the start 5 grows ago. You could go that way or ebb and flow or dwc 5 gallon buckets (yeah, I know, I'm no help). More style than substance on that and what you feel comfortable with is more important. Your production goals are realistic. I get between 2-3 oz per plant. Veg for 4-6 weeks and my strain ( LSD and Blue Cheese) needs 7-8 weeks in flower to finish. Join the club! We'll help you!


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 3, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> Everyone Nice Grows! Cant Wait 2 Get Mine...Im Just Wondering, Can i Grow 4 Nice Plants Under a 250 watt, its my first time inside, ive grown outside for years, seeds im debating or are getting is swiss cheese, white rhino, and rasberry cough feminized-Id like to harvest at least 170+ grams, whats my best set up? i have 8 feet of grow height an 4 1/2 feet grow length like 2 feet grow width can expand past 2 feet if i have to though...any help will be great!


Welcome to the club Skyrptz, 4 plants under a 250 watt is fine. Keep the plants at a max of 4ft so that you have ample light penetration. You should be able to fit 4, 3-5 gallon buckets in that space. Keep your 250 HPS 4-6 inches away and you should be fine, won't be the lumen output you get from the sun but good enough to grow some indoor homegrown.

170 grams should be totally doable with 4 plants under a 250.

Hope this helps, and if you have any questions feel free to ask, someone will help or at least try to.


----------



## mr.woodes (Jun 4, 2009)

Is there a particular type of molasses you guys use? Thanks ahead of time.



Doobieus said:


> You can use Molasses throughout the whole flowering stage, even though a lot of people only use it for the flush.
> 
> 1-2 tablespoons per gallon of water (Nuted or not doesn't matter)
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 4, 2009)

cool, so you think id do better with hydroponics? im in apartments so stealth is kinda key...ive never done hydro, i was debating aero-ponic but yea im thinkin 250 hps an 2 smaller LED panels on the sides so the under buds can get some light, but Soil or Hydro? and is HTGS the best place to buy lights an equipment or does anyone know anywere cheaper? Thanks for the input tho. ill keep you posted


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 4, 2009)

mr.woodes said:


> Is there a particular type of molasses you guys use? Thanks ahead of time.


Grandma's Unsulphured Molasses is what I use personally.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 4, 2009)

What does the molasses do exactly? And why not use it in veg too?


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 4, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> cool, so you think id do better with hydroponics? im in apartments so stealth is kinda key...ive never done hydro, i was debating aero-ponic but yea im thinkin 250 hps an 2 smaller LED panels on the sides so the under buds can get some light, but Soil or Hydro? and is HTGS the best place to buy lights an equipment or does anyone know anywere cheaper? Thanks for the input tho. ill keep you posted


By buckets I meant pots for soil, my bad I forget that there are other mediums of grow on this site sometimes durrr could be the herb though lol.

Mindmelted is the person you want to talk to, he's hydro.

I personally use HTG as well as others on this site, but I will speak for myself when I say that I highly recommend them because they've always come through and have always had very good customer support and products.

You could go with LED's or CFL's or even both for supplemental lighting.

Hope this helps.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 4, 2009)

Hey doob, check this out. https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/75474-tga-strain-guide.html You were right, subcool is on RIU and has a ton of info for soil growers like me and you. The third dimension is what I'm growing. They are a week and a half into flower. I'll post some pics later tonight. And I know you already said that you'll do a tutorial when building your new grow space, but if you decide to try hydro, I must ask you to please do a tutorial for that too. After keeping up with this 250w club I want to see if its as easy as everyone makes it out to be. If it is, and it yeilds more, then I just might give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 4, 2009)

AlteredBeast,
I do DWC and i think it is very easy to control every aspect of the grow.
As long as you change your nutes and have enough oxygen in the water and no light getting into the res.
You will be growing in no time.Must have a ph and ppm meter....


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> AlteredBeast,
> I do DWC and i think it is very easy to control every aspect of the grow.
> As long as you change your nutes and have enough oxygen in the water and no light getting into the res.
> You will be growing in no time.Must have a ph and ppm meter....


Listen to Mind Altered, a lot of what I'm learning about hydro basics are coming from Mind and reading. I will probably do a tutorial when I have a better understanding of hydro, however with that said, there are a lot of tutorials already on this forum.

I'm glad that the Subcool reading material is working out well for you, he's a very excellent grower. I'm very happy that you are teaching/learning for yourself also, that's awesome, good job Altered keep it up.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 4, 2009)

What's up Doobs,The WB is getting closer.
The buds keep swelling up and she seems to be getting more crystally as she goes...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> What's up Doobs,The WB is getting closer.
> The buds keep swelling up and she seems to be getting more crystally as she goes...lol


Nothing much packing up some electronics, god damn packing seriously. 

Nice on the WB, she needs to finish rawrrrr lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 4, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nothing much packing up some electronics, god damn packing seriously.
> 
> Nice on the WB, she needs to finish rawrrrr lol.


 
Here is a bud shot right before the lights went off.And 2 quick ones about 5 minutes after light went off...lol
I was looking at the trichs this morning,and must have rub against a bud.When i went to work i was stinking of fruit my co-worker said 

I was like yeah,had to clean up the grapefruit that have fallen off the trees...lol


----------



## iDrops (Jun 4, 2009)

Mind those buds looks delicious.

Well im about 3 weeks away from harvesting i think. Im going to start the flush in about 10 days. Found out the strain is Tha Purp. 

Also, I ordered seeds from the Attitude about an hour ago. Was this a wise decision? Or did i just throw away 70 bucks. I have heard good things about them but at the same time have heard complaints. So im not sure how well this will turn out. Any opinions appreciated.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here is a bud shot right before the lights went off.And 2 quick ones about 5 minutes after light went off...lol
> I was looking at the trichs this morning,and must have rub against a bud.When i went to work i was stinking of fruit my co-worker said
> 
> I was like yeah,had to clean up the grapefruit that have fallen off the trees...lol


Lol awesome save there Mind lol. Those girls are looking great as usual, mhmmm WB harvest.

Speaking of my girls should be in flower here in a couple days or so whooo frikkin' finally seriously lol.


iDrops said:


> Mind those buds looks delicious.
> 
> Well im about 3 weeks away from harvesting i think. Im going to start the flush in about 10 days. Found out the strain is Tha Purp.
> 
> Also, I ordered seeds from the Attitude about an hour ago. Was this a wise decision? Or did i just throw away 70 bucks. I have heard good things about them but at the same time have heard complaints. So im not sure how well this will turn out. Any opinions appreciated.


Rock on and congrats on finding out you got Tha Purps dude. Attitude is a good company, if you got the stealth guarantee you should be fine. If you have a problem with them or your beans don't arrive you want to make sure that you say that your souvenirs didn't arrive or else they won't do anything. They have to cover their asses too you know?

Definitely hit us up with pics dude, when you're getting close.


----------



## iDrops (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Doobs

I plan on posting pictures after harvest...because thats everyones favorite part right? My next grow will be Sweet Tooth. Even though i still have a White Widow x Mako Haze than has quite a ways to go in flowering. But im excited to start some Sweet Tooth as soon as i can


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 4, 2009)

I wondered about the Sweet Tooth! It's on my strains I want list near the top. It will be fun to follow along and see what it's like.


----------



## koma630 (Jun 5, 2009)

hei, everybody, see my plants under 250W MH, this is my first time growing , just give me some suggestion,

plants are around 45days,


----------



## iDrops (Jun 5, 2009)

koma630 said:


> hei, everybody, see my plants under 250W MH, this is my first time growing , just give me some suggestion,
> 
> plants are around 45days,


Everything looks green and healthy. So it looks like your doing fine. Are you going to switch to HPS for flowering? If not i recommend it. Also, do you have them on nutes yet? Strain? But everything looks great. Keep up the good grow!


----------



## apla0 (Jun 5, 2009)

I m using a 250 watt hps at the momment.. my plants are still veging as u can see on my journal.. But atm i m trying to simulate dawn with cool white cfls which fire up 20 minuites before my hps, continue running together with my hps for 6 hours to simulate sun rising and then they are turned off so the hps runs alone in order to look like evening.. is this any good at all? or i m just wasting power while running those cfls?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 5, 2009)

Koma - Just keep doing what you are doing! Nice job!


----------



## Irishcrx (Jun 5, 2009)

I have 3 white widows and two lowryder 2's under a 250 watt hps and 2 CFL's at the min in a closet with mylar surrounding, 3 weeks flowering and the widows are two foot,lowryders 2 and a half. I run the hps about 8 inchs above the plants and bring the CFl's as close as i can get them, i'll ge some pics up later this is my 3'rd grow with this light and I always get a decen =t yield of dank shit.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 5, 2009)

iDrops said:


> Thanks Doobs
> 
> I plan on posting pictures after harvest...because thats everyones favorite part right? My next grow will be Sweet Tooth. Even though i still have a White Widow x Mako Haze than has quite a ways to go in flowering. But im excited to start some Sweet Tooth as soon as i can


Sweet tooth is a good strain haven't had it in like a year. However with that said if you like the Sweet tooth, try God bud, good strain.

Awesome definitely post pics of harvest, but if you need help with the harvest window you're more than welcome to post pics as well. Either way we all enjoy the pics.



koma630 said:


> hei, everybody, see my plants under 250W MH, this is my first time growing , just give me some suggestion,
> 
> plants are around 45days,


Welcome to the club Koma, your plants are looking great, keep it up. The only suggestion I have being a soil grower myself, is to trim the bottoms a bit. You want to palm (Cut off leaves/nodes) it about 3-4 inches up from top soil. This will provide good airflow and prevent pests and mold.

Hope this helps and again great looking plants.



apla0 said:


> I m using a 250 watt hps at the momment.. my plants are still veging as u can see on my journal.. But atm i m trying to simulate dawn with cool white cfls which fire up 20 minuites before my hps, continue running together with my hps for 6 hours to simulate sun rising and then they are turned off so the hps runs alone in order to look like evening.. is this any good at all? or i m just wasting power while running those cfls?


The cool white spectrum is closer to the bloom/red/orange spectrum. I'd recommend Day light CFL's for veg. The reason is well if you're using a HPS already then you already have a great red/orange spectrum going. Veg likes the more Blue spectrum of light. Daylight CFL's put out the blue spectrum. For the most natural light, you want to mix both Blue and orange/red spectrums together and make sure you have 10k lumens per sq ft (That is probably the closest you can get to mimicking the sun). That will mimic the sun the best, dawn is already simulated when the lights turn on, because when the light is turned on the plants start uptaking nutrients again from the root system, when the lights turn off the nutrients go back into the root system, that's why soil growers harvest in the dark.

Hope this helps and welcome to the club.



Irishcrx said:


> I have 3 white widows and two lowryder 2's under a 250 watt hps and 2 CFL's at the min in a closet with mylar surrounding, 3 weeks flowering and the widows are two foot,lowryders 2 and a half. I run the hps about 8 inchs above the plants and bring the CFl's as close as i can get them, i'll ge some pics up later this is my 3'rd grow with this light and I always get a decen =t yield of dank shit.


Welcome to the Club Irish, if you can get your light closer 4-6 inches above the canopy you will get better lumens, light penetration, and denser buds. If your temps can take it, try it out you'll be satisfied.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 5, 2009)

Everything looks good gang.Keep up the great grows.
And Doobs kudos for keeping up,even though you are packing for your move.
Bet you and the girl are getting syked.Smoldering day here,even with the 10mh winds...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Everything looks good gang.Keep up the great grows.
> And Doobs kudos for keeping up,even though you are packing for your move.
> Bet you and the girl are getting syked.Smoldering day here,even with the 10mh winds...lol


Thanks for the kudos dude, I planned my packing around my computers lol. They're basically going to be the last things packed up in boxes on Saturday. That way I can help out on smoke breaks from the packing.

It's hot here right now too, but at our new place the temps are a little lower, other side of the mountain woo hoo.

Yeah we're stoked dude, I plan on building a deck on both the front and back entrances. As well as doing some landscaping with some of the 1 acre lol, maybe build a small playset/area for my friend's kids. Oh yeah I'm going to get my home improvement on mhhmmm lol.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey Doob, Why not bury a bus in the back yard for a stealth grow room while your at it! LOL!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 5, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Hey Doob, Why not bury a bus in the back yard for a stealth grow room while your at it! LOL!



haha me and my buddy thought about doing something like this but with a storage container hahah!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks for the kudos dude, I planned my packing around my computers lol. They're basically going to be the last things packed up in boxes on Saturday. That way I can help out on smoke breaks from the packing.
> 
> It's hot here right now too, but at our new place the temps are a little lower, other side of the mountain woo hoo.
> 
> Yeah we're stoked dude, I plan on building a deck on both the front and back entrances. As well as doing some landscaping with some of the 1 acre lol, maybe build a small playset/area for my friend's kids. Oh yeah I'm going to get my home improvement on mhhmmm lol.


 
That sure sounds good Doobs.Wish i was out that way to give ya a hand..lol

I am sure you will have a set-up killer.
I think the WB is going to be another week..lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 5, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha me and my buddy thought about doing something like this but with a storage container hahah!


 Now the storage container idea would work..lol


----------



## iDrops (Jun 5, 2009)

Doobs you convinced me to post a little preview. 

Tell me what you think. Sorry about the pics. Theyre from my iphone


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 5, 2009)

iDrops said:


> Doobs you convinced me to post a little preview.
> 
> Tell me what you think. Sorry about the pics. Theyre from my iphone


Nice looking sativa you have there.She is looking happy and healthy.

Good job iDrops


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 5, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Hey Doob, Why not bury a bus in the back yard for a stealth grow room while your at it! LOL!


We have train cars out here.... Hmmm....

Lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> We have train cars out here.... Hmmm....
> 
> Lol.


Doobs underground Laboratory...


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That sure sounds good Doobs.Wish i was out that way to give ya a hand..lol
> 
> I am sure you will have a set-up killer.
> I think the WB is going to be another week..lol


Thanks Mind, we would definitely accept that help if you were around these parts lol.

Oh yeah I will definitely be working on a setup, we're going to move in some of the stuff today because our landlord gave us the keys and said it was cool.



iDrops said:


> Doobs you convinced me to post a little preview.
> 
> Tell me what you think. Sorry about the pics. Theyre from my iphone


Whoooo my Jedi mind tricks work!! Lol jk idrops lol.

Nice Sativa like Mind said, looks like a 14 weeker for sure.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs underground Laboratory...


Lol we shall see, I'll probably work on some Blue prints for awhile before I do something like that, to see how well it would work.

Who knows I may, I may not, more than likely not though since we're renting lol, but who knows maybe my landlord will use it after I'm gone lol.

Definitely something to think of with 1 acre of land to play around with, and like 1 close neighbor lol, the rest are like 3-4 acres away. I'm not kidding when I said I'm movin' out to the couuuuuuuuntry lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 5, 2009)

Yee Haw,I gots me some pigs and cickeuns.
And them sheep sure do look pruddy..lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yee Haw,I gots me some pigs and cickeuns.
> And them sheep sure do look pruddy..lol


Get the shotgun Mind see that them there caow right thur? We's gonna hunt that big ole bovine right thur and grill us some eats!!

Oh yeah I can po-dunk it too lol.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 5, 2009)

Sheep and pigs is ok but them thar chickens are liars!


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 5, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Sheep and pigs is ok but them thar chickens are liars!


Lol they are those rat bastards lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 5, 2009)

"Boy, stay away from that bob war fence." 
"Jew here that my brother from Jawjuh got a job with that bob war fence cump'ny?"


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> "Boy, stay away from that bob war fence."
> "Jew here that my brother from Jawjuh got a job with that bob war fence cump'ny?"


I lived in Jawjuh before I moved here actually.

"Bob war cump'ny" Lmfao, some lullville (Louisville) shit right there.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 5, 2009)

"You paid five dollars for that necktie? Ah wouldn't give fiddy cent for it."

For real,I think i am going to start 12 Little Red Ryder Hoods that i got from Dutchbreed...lol

Here is a little on them;

Little Red Ryder Hood is a full auto flowering skunk red hair exclusive to dutchbreed, we took a lowryder male and crossed it with a old school skunk red hair then inbred them until we got auto flowering strains, Little Red Ryder Hood is ideal for stealth growing as it has very little odor wile growing only smelling strong when touched or pulled apart, very nice heavy old school stone with the giggles.



Seed to harvest: 9 to 10 weeks​


----------



## mr.woodes (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks! I think I might give it a try.



Doobieus said:


> Grandma's Unsulphured Molasses is what I use personally.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> "You paid five dollars for that necktie? Ah wouldn't give fiddy cent for it."
> 
> For real,I think i am going to start 12 Little Red Ryder Hoods that i got from Dutchbreed...lol
> 
> ...


That cross sounds awesome dude, bet you the high's hard core heavy. Skunk crossed with a Ruderalis, yeah heavy man lol. Sleepy time nugs for Mind, sounds yummy can't wait to see you start.



mr.woodes said:


> Thanks! I think I might give it a try.


No problem dude, just make sure you get an Unsulphured molasses, if you choose to go with a different brand.


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (Jun 6, 2009)

Greet and Bake. Back with some pics of the girls. Its about 6 wks flowering now and I cant believe I made it this far as first time grower. I wish they would finish already. How can I tell how much time is left until harvest? My lower branches are starting to fall off and turn yellow and brown, is that normal? Thanks 250


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 6, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> Greet and Bake. Back with some pics of the girls. Its about 6 wks flowering now and I cant believe I made it this far as first time grower. I wish they would finish already. How can I tell how much time is left until harvest? My lower branches are starting to fall off and turn yellow and brown, is that normal? Thanks 250


That looks like a sativa/indica plant,So i would say another 4-6 wks.And yes it is normal,But it also looks like it has been a little dry also.But looking good,Hold tight it will be worth it.


----------



## mr.woodes (Jun 6, 2009)

Duly noted Doobs



Doobieus said:


> That cross sounds awesome dude, bet you the high's hard core heavy. Skunk crossed with a Ruderalis, yeah heavy man lol. Sleepy time nugs for Mind, sounds yummy can't wait to see you start.
> 
> 
> No problem dude, just make sure you get an Unsulphured molasses, if you choose to go with a different brand.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 6, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> Greet and Bake. Back with some pics of the girls. Its about 6 wks flowering now and I cant believe I made it this far as first time grower. I wish they would finish already. How can I tell how much time is left until harvest? My lower branches are starting to fall off and turn yellow and brown, is that normal? Thanks 250


Mind is right about about 4-6 more weeks on the flowering, however the best way to check for a new grower or even an old grower is the trichomes. Pick yourself up a microscope or magnifying glass that is at least 30x magification, you can purchase one from Radioshack for less than 15 bucks that one is 60x - 100x magnification if I remember properly. I'd get it to make sure but it's kind of in a box.... that's duct taped.... so yeah lol.

The lower leaves yellowing out is perfectly normal Sp4ce don't worry. It's the plant using up the remainder of the Nitrogen and other resources from the leaves. Just let those leaves fall off, don't worry too much about them, just keep it clean on the top soil. The yellowing will be more rapid when it's closer to harvest. If you're not using Molasses yet you should get some Unsulphered Molasses and use 1-2 tablespoons per gallon every feeding. I use Grandma's brand, you can find it at any grocery store pretty much.

The plants look good, especially for your first time. Great job Sp4ce keep it up! Think of your plant as a fine wine, you don't want to rush the process, or else you'll end up with product you won't be satisfied with, and after all these months would you really want to do that to yourself? Lol the wait is long but surely worth it, hang in there buddy.



mr.woodes said:


> Duly noted Doobs


Cool beans dude.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 6, 2009)

About 2 hours and counting until I move whooooooooo.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 6, 2009)

The Final Countdown....lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 6, 2009)

right on buddy i hope nothing but the best!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 7, 2009)

yo mind hows your girls looking??


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 7, 2009)

FYI, I harvested my 3 girls today. Last batch of 3 dried to 5.7 and this one looks bigger. Maybe 7. 2-Barney's LSD and 1 Blue Cheese.


----------



## iDrops (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey Team,

Im officially on my 8th week of flowering now. My sativa ( the one i posted pics of a few pages earlier ) has about 50% amber pistils and the other 50% still white. How will i know when it is the proper time to start the flush? I think Doobs comment was that "its a 14 weeker". But since its my first time, i lack the experience to know when its flush time and even chop time. So any info is appreciated.


----------



## iDrops (Jun 7, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> FYI, I harvested my 3 girls today. Last batch of 3 dried to 5.7 and this one looks bigger. Maybe 7. 2-Barney's LSD and 1 Blue Cheese.


Congrats! Please let me know how the LSD turns out. Can you post picks of that? 

I was trying to decide between Sweet Tooth and LSD. But i ended up choosing Sweet Tooth when i ordered my beans


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 8, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yo mind hows your girls looking??


She should be done this week


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 8, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> FYI, I harvested my 3 girls today. Last batch of 3 dried to 5.7 and this one looks bigger. Maybe 7. 2-Barney's LSD and 1 Blue Cheese.


Nice Dude!! Thats sounds yummy


----------



## pitbull1117 (Jun 8, 2009)

May i join ur club? I just bought a 250.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey guys moved into the new place, still working on unpacking everything and getting everything homey. I will answer questions and stuff when I get internet back on the computer. This stupid blackberry sucks my ass for browsing the site and such. Hope all the plants and you guys are doing well. Hopefully I am back before everyone harvests lol. Much love 250 and happy growing and toking.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 8, 2009)

iDrops said:


> Hey Team,
> 
> Im officially on my 8th week of flowering now. My sativa ( the one i posted pics of a few pages earlier ) has about 50% amber pistils and the other 50% still white. How will i know when it is the proper time to start the flush? I think Doobs comment was that "its a 14 weeker". But since its my first time, i lack the experience to know when its flush time and even chop time. So any info is appreciated.


Ok since I got my Blackberry to work as a crappy modem for my computer. So I have internet browsing now lol. 

Anyhow iDrops this is a quote from an earlier post to another club member but I think this will help you out.

"The best way to check for a new grower or even an old grower is the trichomes. Pick yourself up a microscope or magnifying glass that is at least 30x magification, you can purchase one from Radioshack for less than 15 bucks that one is 60x - 100x magnification if I remember properly."

Now keep in mind that Trichomes and Pistils are 2 completely different things. Trichomes are clear, cloudy or amber, the more amber trichomes the more heavy the stone, the more cloudy the more clear.

Hope this helps.



pitbull1117 said:


> May i join ur club? I just bought a 250.


The more the merrier lol, welcome to the club Pitbull.



Mindmelted said:


> She should be done this week


Got the internet on the laptop up and running just in time lol.

I got the internet running but it's pretty slow, so I'm going to hold off on pictures until we get high speed back because this is so slooooooow, and uploading pictures? Pfft not enough herb in the world for that wait time lol.


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey everybody whats going on,

I just recieved my HPS 250w today. I start flowering tonight! So excited to begin!!


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 8, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Hey everybody whats going on,
> 
> I just recieved my HPS 250w today. I start flowering tonight! So excited to begin!!


Welcome to the club Thrasher, if you have any questions feel free to ask, we'll try our best to help you out.


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 9, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome to the club Thrasher, if you have any questions feel free to ask, we'll try our best to help you out.


Thanks Doobieus!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 9, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Hey everybody whats going on,
> 
> I just recieved my HPS 250w today. I start flowering tonight! So excited to begin!!



right on man hope we will be seeing much more of ya!!


----------



## pitbull1117 (Jun 9, 2009)

ya so I have a question for you guys. How far does the 250 have to be to start loosing valuable lumens? I would say that my light is no more then 12 inchs from the top of the plant. am i still good


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 9, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Thanks Doobieus!


No problem dude.



pitbull1117 said:


> ya so I have a question for you guys. How far does the 250 have to be to start loosing valuable lumens? I would say that my light is no more then 12 inchs from the top of the plant. am i still good


If your temps are stable 68F low - 78F high then you want your light 4-6 inches away from the top of your canopy. This will provide a very good amount of lumens for 4, 3 to 4 foot plants.

Hope this helps.


----------



## iDrops (Jun 10, 2009)

I checked out all the info on the strain i have flowering right now. And from everything i can see, the flowering time is 9-10 weeks. Im on week 8 right now and i will start the flush at the end of this week. My plan is to harvest around the 20th or 21st because i will need to dry the bud and begin the curing process before i leave for vacation on July 1st. Is that enough time to get the bud dry enough? I dont want to have it sitting in the jars without anyone burping them because im scared of mold.


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 10, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> right on man hope we will be seeing much more of ya!!


Thanks Wretched, 

Ill def be here alot


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 10, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> If your temps are stable 68F low - 78F high then you want your light 4-6 inches away from the top of your canopy. This will provide a very good amount of lumens for 4, 3 to 4 foot plants.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Whats up Doobieus,

What if your temps arent stable? 

Would I cover more area with the light being at the top?


----------



## pitbull1117 (Jun 10, 2009)

my box is like 3.5ftwidex3ftx2ft and temps usually get up to 85 so I have it 12 inches. But do u think if it is at 12 inches. i could still grow some good buds just to be on the safe side? And i heard a lot of people talking about scrog. Do you let ur plant grow normally for that and just start weaving branches in and out or do you have to bend ur plant?


----------



## iDrops (Jun 10, 2009)

pitbull1117 said:


> my box is like 3.5ftwidex3ftx2ft and temps usually get up to 85 so I have it 12 inches. But do u think if it is at 12 inches. i could still grow some good buds just to be on the safe side? And i heard a lot of people talking about scrog. Do you let ur plant grow normally for that and just start weaving branches in and out or do you have to bend ur plant?


My temps fluctuate between 76-84. So i have my light about 12 inches up from the canopy and my sativa has amazing buds on it. So yes you will be fine if you want to play it safe. As for a scrog ive never used one so i cant really help you there. But good luck


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 10, 2009)




----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 10, 2009)

pitbull1117 said:


> my box is like 3.5ftwidex3ftx2ft and temps usually get up to 85 so I have it 12 inches. But do u think if it is at 12 inches. i could still grow some good buds just to be on the safe side? And i heard a lot of people talking about scrog. Do you let ur plant grow normally for that and just start weaving branches in and out or do you have to bend ur plant?



you'll grow some oright buds but they wont have reallymuch weight to them you could do a scrog and keep the light at that distance but you'll most likely have a lot of airy buds.. get the light closer 4 - 8 inches with more ventilation and you'll see dense fatter buds then you would at 12 inches.. but you can grow at that distance and have oright buds.. but get the most out of your light just get some better air circulation...

and as for scrog look up some info in the grow room forums
youll prolly want to top or fim and LST your plants before scrog..
heres a link to some Scrog info in the Growfaq https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=71

looks some stuff up!! hope this helps!! really blazed off my last piece of kush


----------



## iDrops (Jun 10, 2009)

Mind that White Berry looks sick.

When are you harvesting?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


>


yo mind those buds look awesome!!
looks about done whats your trich's looking like now?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 10, 2009)

iDrops said:


> Mind that White Berry looks sick.
> 
> When are you harvesting?


Thanks...

Shes done in about a week.



Wretched420 said:


> yo mind those buds look awesome!!
> looks about done whats your trich's looking like now?


The trichs are only like 80% cloudy and about 15% amber.A little longer,Want that killer couch loc Buzz.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks...
> 
> Shes done in about a week.
> 
> ...



hell yeah dont pull them too early if you know what you want 

there looking good though man! props!!


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 10, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Whats up Doobieus,
> 
> What if your temps arent stable?
> 
> Would I cover more area with the light being at the top?


If your temps aren't stable you need to try to get them stable. Proper ventilation will help for sure on that. Top to exhaust heat and bottom to intake cool air. It's not so much the coverage your looking for but rather lumens. The closer the light the higher the lumens, the higher the lumens the denser the buds.

If your temps aren't stable DO NOT do it because what will happen is it WILL burn the tops of your plants, and that's not happy for anyone lol.

Hope this helps.



pitbull1117 said:


> my box is like 3.5ftwidex3ftx2ft and temps usually get up to 85 so I have it 12 inches. But do u think if it is at 12 inches. i could still grow some good buds just to be on the safe side? And i heard a lot of people talking about scrog. Do you let ur plant grow normally for that and just start weaving branches in and out or do you have to bend ur plant?


12 inches no.... Refer to my above comment to Thrasher. Scrog will work well but not with 12 inches, Wretched was right on with what he said. Fluffy, stringy, non dense buds will be your result, especially with that heat at 85.



iDrops said:


> My temps fluctuate between 76-84. So i have my light about 12 inches up from the canopy and my sativa has amazing buds on it. So yes you will be fine if you want to play it safe. As for a scrog ive never used one so i cant really help you there. But good luck


Yes the buds may be amazing but can you imagine how much MORE amazing they would be with the proper lumens and temps?

You will get denser buds if you get the max temp at 78, and drop the light or raise the plants closer to the light for more lumens. Especially with a Sativa, that density matters. Look at your plant and imagine 75% of water weight being dropped, because when it dries that's what will happen. So the more density your buds have the more you make out with in the end.



Mindmelted said:


>


MMmmmmm yum yum 15% whooo getting there lol slowly but getting there.



iDrops said:


> I checked out all the info on the strain i have flowering right now. And from everything i can see, the flowering time is 9-10 weeks. Im on week 8 right now and i will start the flush at the end of this week. My plan is to harvest around the 20th or 21st because i will need to dry the bud and begin the curing process before i leave for vacation on July 1st. Is that enough time to get the bud dry enough? I dont want to have it sitting in the jars without anyone burping them because im scared of mold.


That info is kinda off, kinda on. You have to understand that all the information from the breeder is based on optimal conditions. So the time and the yield may differ, also you have different genetics within a strain. Like with Mindmelted, white berry is a more Indica dominant strain, so for the most part it should grow Indica or show attributes of Indica, Mind got the Sativa genetic out of that strain and because of that he has to stretch out his flowering time a bit more. So you see, you can't really rely on the breeder info, take it like a grain of salt basically.

As far as drying a week should be ample enough time for dry, depending on your humidity and other climate factors. Regardless though you're going to probably want to burp those somehow. Even after the dry you still have to burp it, maybe have someone you trust help you on that, but you will probably get mold if you don't. Also if you dry too quickly it will ruin the product basically. The cure is very much like brewing up a nice wine, you have to wait for a good product. When cannabis cures it metabolizes sugars, residual nutrients, cholrophyll and other junk. If you do it too quickly it will be harsh and not smoke or taste well because the plant didn't get the chance to metabolize properly.

Just my 2 cents.... Hope things pan out for you dude.



Mindmelted said:


> The trichs are only like 80% cloudy and about 15% amber.A little longer,Want that killer couch loc Buzz.


Mmmm gotta love that couch lock dude.


----------



## GroDro420 (Jun 10, 2009)

Well big benzo in my book your a joke... wtf u tryna grow hermies for.... BUY A MAG GLASS and get the males out sooner .......... wich means it doesnt get pollinated... an dont go flickin people off and tallkin to them like they r dumb who the fuk r you to talk to anyone like that .... ITS A FORUM its not that serious ..... instead of bein a bitch why dont you help people if your so great ......... peace.... anyone else dont let this "big" guy start no BS


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 10, 2009)

GroDro420 said:


> Well big benzo in my book your a joke... wtf u tryna grow hermies for.... BUY A MAG GLASS and get the males out sooner .......... wich means it doesnt get pollinated... an dont go flickin people off and tallkin to them like they r dumb who the fuk r you to talk to anyone like that .... ITS A FORUM its not that serious ..... instead of bein a bitch why dont you help people if your so great ......... peace.... anyone else dont let this "big" guy start no BS


i understand your calling this fool out for your own reasons take the drama up straight with this fool in Private message or some shit i have no clue why this is even here big benzo doesnt even post that much here.. hardly even know him. this thread is DRAMA FREE and we like to keep it that way.. no disrespect im sure you have your own reason's.. keep it real! smoke more bongs

and lets have this end here!


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 11, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> If your temps aren't stable you need to try to get them stable. Proper ventilation will help for sure on that. Top to exhaust heat and bottom to intake cool air. It's not so much the coverage your looking for but rather lumens. The closer the light the higher the lumens, the higher the lumens the denser the buds.
> 
> If your temps aren't stable DO NOT do it because what will happen is it WILL burn the tops of your plants, and that's not happy for anyone lol.
> 
> Hope this helps.


I think I kinda got it stable. Its around 79-80 now instead of 85 and the res got a lil cooler. But i still need to try and get it cooler. Should I just use ice or plastic bottles frozen for the res? How do you guys cool your res when temps are high?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 11, 2009)

I use massive air movement(600 gph pump - 3 big airstones), water pump with the hub removed to let it splash around and hygrozyme and haven't had a problem. Sometimes I use frozen water bottles late in the grow just to be sure.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 11, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> I think I kinda got it stable. Its around 79-80 now instead of 85 and the res got a lil cooler. But i still need to try and get it cooler. Should I just use ice or plastic bottles frozen for the res? How do you guys cool your res when temps are high?


Frozen water bottles work.I have a Nano Chiller on my bucket.
I keep my res at 68 all the time.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 11, 2009)

Mind, Now that makes me jealous. Saw you talk about that earlier. Little too pricey right now but if money comes my way I'll get one just to see the difference. Summer seems to only time I have heat issues. Winters around here make it hard to keep it at 75 with the lights on. Wife likes it cold. Damn hot flashes! Well, at least good for the grow! LOL!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 11, 2009)

Whats up guys, and doob, I made my own reflector. I picked up some stainless steel sheet metal from the scrap yard and made what looks alot like a batwing reflector. First time doing any ballast wiring so I was sketchy about even attempting but it turned out to be a cakewalk. Now my flower chamber is getting the light it needs. I have run into another problem now that I need some suggestions on. Its getting pretty dang hot outside as you all know. Well my central ac isn't all that great. In 90 + degree weather my house temp is around 80. My intake is pulling in air that is already 80 so my chamber temps have risen to max out at 84. Now my thoughts are to get a window ac unit to help the ambient temp of the house to drop or get one of those portable ac units and put it in the closet where my grow cabinet is. Either way I'm looking at spending $300 or more. Obviously I dont want to have to do that. Do you have any other suggestions on how I can get the temp down to a reasonable level without spending so much? 




Heres some pics. one of the reflector and three of the third dimension by tga, two weeks and three days into flower. Supposed to be done in 7 weeks. I'll let you know.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 11, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Whats up guys, and doob, I made my own reflector. I picked up some stainless steel sheet metal from the scrap yard and made what looks alot like a batwing reflector. First time doing any ballast wiring so I was sketchy about even attempting but it turned out to be a cakewalk. Now my flower chamber is getting the light it needs. I have run into another problem now that I need some suggestions on. Its getting pretty dang hot outside as you all know. Well my central ac isn't all that great. In 90 + degree weather my house temp is around 80. My intake is pulling in air that is already 80 so my chamber temps have risen to max out at 84. Now my thoughts are to get a window ac unit to help the ambient temp of the house to
> drop or get one of those portable ac units and put it in the closet where my grow cabinet is. Either way I'm looking at spending $300 or more. Obviously I dont want to have to do that. Do you have any other suggestions on how I can get the temp down to a reasonable level without spending so much?
> 
> 
> ...


Set-up and the girls look good.Take the 7 weeks with a grain of salt.My WB is a 8 weeker acording to the sites and i am starting weel 10.Look at the trichs,And on the ac issue just get 1 of the $99 from home depot to put in the grow room.And a fan blowing the cold air towards your closet...


----------



## HAT TRICK STEVE (Jun 11, 2009)

iDrops said:


> I checked out all the info on the strain i have flowering right now. And from everything i can see, the flowering time is 9-10 weeks. Im on week 8 right now and i will start the flush at the end of this week. My plan is to harvest around the 20th or 21st because i will need to dry the bud and begin the curing process before i leave for vacation on July 1st. Is that enough time to get the bud dry enough? I dont want to have it sitting in the jars without anyone burping them because im scared of mold.


when you begin the flush its perfectly ok to bump your lights up to 13 or 14 hours, it will add to the final yeild


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey 250 HPS'rs !! 
Just updating my First Grow PPP now almost 7 weeks flowering. I caught those last few posts about the distance from the top of the canopy.. IMO (granted a newb) it's best to get the lights as close as possible without burning the tops. I had a week where everything was just growing fatter, then the next week I saw a few tops starting to look a little yellow, just moved the lights up a bit until they were safe.

I have some pics from today and I also want to say that I snipped a couple nugs from the bottom, dried them for 4 days in a DIY dryer. (thanks RIU) I didn't expect much but boy was I wrong..lol I did a taste test to see how harsh it would be (no pre-harvest flush, bottom popcorn bud and a 4 day dry) so I did a little one-hit. The taste was not bad but not great and it wasn't harsh. I started going about my business and that one-hit crept up on me and I can't remeber when I got so many things done in one morning..jeez. Trics are cloudy now and I can't decide how much longer to wait, I'd like to get some amber in there to mellow the buzz, but no couch-lock. I am thinking that when I see the first amber I will start the flush. What do you folks with more than one grow under your belt think?
Here are the pics..

G


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Take the 7 weeks with a grain of salt.


What he said lol .


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 11, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Hey 250 HPS'rs !!
> Just updating my First Grow PPP now almost 7 weeks flowering. I caught those last few posts about the distance from the top of the canopy.. IMO (granted a newb) it's best to get the lights as close as possible without burning the tops. I had a week where everything was just growing fatter, then the next week I saw a few tops starting to look a little yellow, just moved the lights up a bit until they were safe.
> 
> I have some pics from today and I also want to say that I snipped a couple nugs from the bottom, dried them for 4 days in a DIY dryer. (thanks RIU) I didn't expect much but boy was I wrong..lol I did a taste test to see how harsh it would be (no pre-harvest flush, bottom popcorn bud and a 4 day dry) so I did a little one-hit. The taste was not bad but not great and it wasn't harsh. I started going about my business and that one-hit crept up on me and I can't remeber when I got so many things done in one morning..jeez. Trics are cloudy now and I can't decide how much longer to wait, I'd like to get some amber in there to mellow the buzz, but no couch-lock. I am thinking that when I see the first amber I will start the flush. What do you folks with more than one grow under your belt think?
> ...


Imo i would say another week or two...


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 11, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Hey 250 HPS'rs !!
> Just updating my First Grow PPP now almost 7 weeks flowering. I caught those last few posts about the distance from the top of the canopy.. IMO (granted a newb) it's best to get the lights as close as possible without burning the tops. I had a week where everything was just growing fatter, then the next week I saw a few tops starting to look a little yellow, just moved the lights up a bit until they were safe.
> 
> I have some pics from today and I also want to say that I snipped a couple nugs from the bottom, dried them for 4 days in a DIY dryer. (thanks RIU) I didn't expect much but boy was I wrong..lol I did a taste test to see how harsh it would be (no pre-harvest flush, bottom popcorn bud and a 4 day dry) so I did a little one-hit. The taste was not bad but not great and it wasn't harsh. I started going about my business and that one-hit crept up on me and I can't remeber when I got so many things done in one morning..jeez. Trics are cloudy now and I can't decide how much longer to wait, I'd like to get some amber in there to mellow the buzz, but no couch-lock. I am thinking that when I see the first amber I will start the flush. What do you folks with more than one grow under your belt think?
> ...


Get a microscope or magnifying glass that's at least 30x in magnification. If you've already got that covered then if you want a more balanced high then you're probably looking for around 30-50% amber, after 50% the high gets way heavier.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 11, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Get a microscope or magnifying glass that's at least 30x in magnification. If you've already got that covered then if you want a more balanced high then you're probably looking for around 30-50% amber, after 50% the high gets way heavier.


yea man if your not looking for a couch lock i would go with what doobs said for a more balanced high..
your plants look nice and healthy!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Set-up and the girls look good.Take the 7 weeks with a grain of salt.My WB is a 8 weeker acording to the sites and i am starting weel 10.Look at the trichs,And on the ac issue just get 1 of the $99 from home depot to put in the grow room.And a fan blowing the cold air towards your closet...


Thanks Mind, I looked at lowes.com and didnt see any small ac units for less than $199. If I'm gonna spend that much I think I'll just go all out and get a big ole window unit. That'll benefit my girls and the rest of the house as well. I can put an ac in the window thats in the room thats got the closet with my grow cabinet in it. I can get a 25,000 btu unit for $499. Pricey I know but I'm sure my girls will appreciate it so in the long run I will appreciate it. If I remember correctly Mind, you grow using dwc right? So I've been thinking I want to try too. But I don't want to have to commit my whole grow area since I dont know what the hell I'll be doing and could kill everything. Can you give me an idea and help get me started with trying just one plant dwc? Like hook me up with a list of everything I would need to get started. And if any of the stuff is hard to find hook me up with some links to where you get it. I'll be forever grateful. kiss-ass


----------



## trainwreckz (Jun 11, 2009)

My plant is 2-3 weeks from harvest and i have run out of my foxfarms tiger bloom. I havent started to flush yet, but i will in a week or so. Should i go out and get for nutes or will it not really matter?

Also what would happen if i left the light on for an extra hour or two?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 11, 2009)

TW, Being that close to harvest I wouldn't jump through hoops to get any more TB. Probably plenty in the plants themself. 

Haven't done it myself but it's all over here that it's the way to go. To late for it to go hermie on you so time to play! In about a week you can also try to rough them up and stress them a bit. I stick tumbtacks in all branches about 2 weeks out and twist the stalks hard trying to do a little outer skin damage. Plant sends up the good stuff for repair and everything else gets a bit also. Tried it the last couple of grows and I could see noticeable fill on the buds in a couple of days. Gotta wait for the last couple of weeks to do that. No Hermies allowed!

Grazzmon, Those sure are some beauties! Looks like a pine forest in your room! What's the smell like? I agree with the boys. Go for about 30% amber for a well rounded high. No fear of couch lock at that point. Just a nice mellow!


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Grazzmon, Those sure are some beauties! Looks like a pine forest in your room! What's the smell like? I agree with the boys. Go for about 30% amber for a well rounded high. No fear of couch lock at that point. Just a nice mellow!


Thanks, they don't smell like pines  but actually, they aren't real bad except during the couple hours that I have the UVB light on, even then they have a nice herb smell not skunky. I am going to wait for some amber for sure, don't know if I could take that wired buzz for as long as this is going to last me 

Actually, that brings up a question: Some of the colas seem to be riper than others..(not neccesarily the biggest tallest) some of the bigger buds on the sides have way more red/orange in them, do I go for at least 30% on a couple or 30% overall? 

G


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 11, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Thanks Mind, I looked at lowes.com and didnt see any small ac units for less than $199. If I'm gonna spend that much I think I'll just go all out and get a big ole window unit. That'll benefit my girls and the rest of the house as well. I can put an ac in the window thats in the room thats got the closet with my grow cabinet in it. I can get a 25,000 btu unit for $499. Pricey I know but I'm sure my girls will appreciate it so in the long run I will appreciate it. If I remember correctly Mind, you grow using dwc right? So I've been thinking I want to try too. But I don't want to have to commit my whole grow area since I dont know what the hell I'll be doing and could kill everything. Can you give me an idea and help get me started with trying just one plant dwc? Like hook me up with a list of everything I would need to get started. And if any of the stuff is hard to find hook me up with some links to where you get it. I'll be forever grateful. kiss-ass


Hey Alteredbeast,
All you really need is a 3-5 gallon black bucket.A 6 inch netted pot(Thats what i use)A few air stones and a dual out-let air pump(Or more out-let,the more oxygen the better)Wrap the bucket in white duct tape.Drill a few hole around the rim of bucket(Right below where lid fits down to)Add your air tubing(Black preferred,to block light)and your air stones.Thats about it,Really not that hard.I did not really know much when i started it.A PH meter is a must though.And try and keep the solution as cool as possible(68-75)No higher really..And away ya go.Hope this helps a little.Just ask and i will try and help.Growth is very explosive with DWC.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 11, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks, they don't smell like pines  but actually, they aren't real bad except during the couple hours that I have the UVB light on, even then they have a nice herb smell not skunky. I am going to wait for some amber for sure, don't know if I could take that wired buzz for as long as this is going to last me
> 
> Actually, that brings up a question: Some of the colas seem to be riper than others..(not neccesarily the biggest tallest) some of the bigger buds on the sides have way more red/orange in them, do I go for at least 30% on a couple or 30% overall?
> 
> G


I judge by the ripest one but want to make sure that it's not the only one that is that ripe. Use kind of a weighted average and there is no harm in clipping one that says I'm ready now.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I judge by the ripest one but want to make sure that it's not the only one that is that ripe. Use kind of a weighted average and there is no harm in clipping one that says I'm ready now.


Yeah, thats what I figured. I may be doing the harvest in stages, I looked at one of the big buds on the side that's got a lot of color and it is covered with tricomes, all cloudy, I didn't see any amber but i figure that will probably be where it could start.

G


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 11, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks, they don't smell like pines  but actually, they aren't real bad except during the couple hours that I have the UVB light on, even then they have a nice herb smell not skunky. I am going to wait for some amber for sure, don't know if I could take that wired buzz for as long as this is going to last me
> 
> Actually, that brings up a question: Some of the colas seem to be riper than others..(not neccesarily the biggest tallest) some of the bigger buds on the sides have way more red/orange in them, do I go for at least 30% on a couple or 30% overall?
> 
> G


Chop ripest first, you can do a partial harvest or you can wait until the slower buds catch up and do a full harvest.


----------



## iDrops (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey team im starting my flush today. I will be harvesting on the 21st due to time constraints. Is this enough time to get my girl properly flushed?

What is the proper technique i should use? Its a 5 gallon bucket so 10 gallons of purified water (molasses mixed in)? How often do i flush it like this? And what should my new waterings be like?.. small watering of PHd water right? Doobs or someone help a brotha outttt


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 13, 2009)

iDrops said:


> Hey team im starting my flush today. I will be harvesting on the 21st due to time constraints. Is this enough time to get my girl properly flushed?
> 
> What is the proper technique i should use? Its a 5 gallon bucket so 10 gallons of purified water (molasses mixed in)? How often do i flush it like this? And what should my new waterings be like?.. small watering of PHd water right? Doobs or someone help a brotha outttt


If you want one of Doobie's secrets here you go lol.

I use Nestle Pure life water it has a Ph of 7.0 every time (I still Ph check it every time though, because you never know lol), it's R/O filtered and balanced. Or I use the spring water from those big ass dispensers for the 5 gallon jugs or whatever (Again R/O treated and balanced). Anyhow that's the water I use for the whole grow as well as the flush. The difference with the flush is using molasses with the water as well. I usually use molasses on the 2nd nutrient feeding of my plants in bloom and take it to the last feeding which will usually be straight water, unless I choose differently due to certain circumstances.

As far as flush you're looking at 15 gallons with molasses for a 5 gallon pot.

Make sure on the last feeding to do straight water, and do the last feeding 3 days before you chop. It will help with drying as well as help the plant use up any reserves.

Hope this helps a brudda out lol.

Edit: If you're talking June 21st then that's only an 8 day flush, I'd definitely start flushing now if that's the case lol. Give them molasses through the whole flush even the last feeding. I did the math after I had posted and realized the 8 day thing lol. Anyhow lol, flush with 3 times if not 4 times the water because you're missing about a week of flush. Your cure process is definitely going to need a 1-2 month minimum before you smoke because of the missed week, the cure will metabolize the rest of the nasties after AWHILE, but at least your final product won't be harsh, burn like coal and will get you high.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 13, 2009)

Hey Club.

Starting the White Berry's Flush on Monday.Here is a nice Bud shoot.Rememebr her main cola got damaged in the 4th week.This Bud is A side branch Bud....


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey Club.
> 
> Starting the White Berry's Flush on Monday.Here is a nice Bud shoot.Rememebr her main cola got damaged in the 4th week.This Bud is A side branch Bud....


Looks like she turned into a little fattie lol, kind of figured that she would but damn that's one thick mama lol.

Awesome job Mind, can't wait until harvest time.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Looks like she turned into a little fattie lol, kind of figured that she would but damn that's one thick mama lol.
> 
> Awesome job Mind, can't wait until harvest time.


 
Thanks Doobs,Now comes the hard part...


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Edit: If you're talking June 21st then that's only an 8 day flush, I'd definitely start flushing now if that's the case lol. Give them molasses through the whole flush even the last feeding. I did the math after I had posted and realized the 8 day thing lol. Anyhow lol, flush with 3 times if not 4 times the water because you're missing about a week of flush. Your cure process is definitely going to need a 1-2 month minimum before you smoke because of the missed week, the cure will metabolize the rest of the nasties after AWHILE, but at least your final product won't be harsh, burn like coal and will get you high.


Doob,
How long do you really need to flush? Sounds like you flush for a couple weeks. Will using a clearing solution like Flora Kleen shorten that time?

G

Mind, that bud looks nice and fat


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks Doobs,Now comes the hard part...


No kidding right lol, the wait ohhhh the wait.



Grazzmon said:


> Doob,
> How long do you really need to flush? Sounds like you flush for a couple weeks. Will using a clearing solution like Flora Kleen shorten that time?
> 
> G


I do a 2 week flush, that's my way, even with clearing solutions like ClearEx. I don't do any less but sometimes I will do an extra half week to a week.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey Club.
> 
> Starting the White Berry's Flush on Monday.Here is a nice Bud shoot.Rememebr her main cola got damaged in the 4th week.This Bud is A side branch Bud....


looks bomb mind!!!
got any pix of the whole plant??


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> No kidding right lol, the wait ohhhh the wait.
> 
> 
> I do a 2 week flush, that's my way, even with clearing solutions like ClearEx. I don't do any less but sometimes I will do an extra half week to a week.


 So based on what I posted a couple days ago,
https://www.rollitup.org/2602242-post1482.html

Does it matter if it's hydro or soil? I should be flushing now? 

G


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 13, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> looks bomb mind!!!
> got any pix of the whole plant??


Just this one,Not really a good picture.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 13, 2009)

Bullshit Mind! That's a nice looking plants! You're goinna get so stoned!


----------



## iDrops (Jun 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> If you want one of Doobie's secrets here you go lol.
> 
> I use Nestle Pure life water it has a Ph of 7.0 every time (I still Ph check it every time though, because you never know lol), it's R/O filtered and balanced. Or I use the spring water from those big ass dispensers for the 5 gallon jugs or whatever (Again R/O treated and balanced). Anyhow that's the water I use for the whole grow as well as the flush. The difference with the flush is using molasses with the water as well. I usually use molasses on the 2nd nutrient feeding of my plants in bloom and take it to the last feeding which will usually be straight water, unless I choose differently due to certain circumstances.
> 
> ...


Am i supposed to flush everyday? This is starting to worry me because i dont want to mess up now that i have made it this far. Should i push back my harvest date? How long is a proper flush? I only used FF nutes. AhhhHHhHhhh.


----------



## davemoney (Jun 13, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just this one,Not really a good picture.


wowreally surprising what a 250 can do, nice job how many gallons? this just might turn me on to dwc!


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 14, 2009)

iDrops said:


> Am i supposed to flush everyday? This is starting to worry me because i dont want to mess up now that i have made it this far. Should i push back my harvest date? How long is a proper flush? I only used FF nutes. AhhhHHhHhhh.


Whoa dude iDrops calm down lol.

What are your trichomes at percentage wise?

Clear, Cloudy and Amber percentages would help. When you use your microscope or magnifying glass try to get a light to counter the HPS light so it doesn't give you false Amber trichomes, that just look Amber because of the HPS light.

Also what kind of high are you looking for, light and heady or heavy and couch lock?

How many weeks into flowering are you again?

Anyhow flush with 3 times the water, let the plant rest for 1-3 days to prevent root rot, then do another flush, keep doing this pattern until your run off runs clear. You can keep the molasses going throughout the whole flush, I do personally, your choice though. Just make sure you give it a 3 day dry out after the last flush, and harvest in the dark.

If you're in MG soil (I can't remember) do a 3 to 3 and a half week flush.

Start the flush between 8-10 weeks depending on the strain and high you want.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 14, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> So based on what I posted a couple days ago,
> https://www.rollitup.org/2602242-post1482.html
> 
> Does it matter if it's hydro or soil? I should be flushing now?
> ...


A flush is required either way, 2 weeks is actually not that long of a flush. Some growers go for even longer on their flush. The flush forces the plant to use up the remainder of the nutrients in it's own system, that's why the leaves yellow out when you flush. The remainder of residual nutrients and nasties are metabolized during the dry/cure process. If you don't get all of the nutrients and crap out of the plant your smoke will be harsh and will burn like coal.

Start the flush on the 18th or 19th, that should be about 8 weeks according to that post.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just this one,Not really a good picture.


DUDE that looks soo awesome man!

NICE GROW MIND!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 14, 2009)

davemoney said:


> wowreally surprising what a 250 can do, nice job how many gallons? this just might turn me on to dwc!


A 3 1/2 gallon davemoney


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 14, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> DUDE that looks soo awesome man!
> 
> NICE GROW MIND!


Thanks Trasher645


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> A flush is required either way, 2 weeks is actually not that long of a flush. Some growers go for even longer on their flush. The flush forces the plant to use up the remainder of the nutrients in it's own system, that's why the leaves yellow out when you flush. The remainder of residual nutrients and nasties are metabolized during the dry/cure process. If you don't get all of the nutrients and crap out of the plant your smoke will be harsh and will burn like coal.
> 
> Start the flush on the 18th or 19th, that should be about 8 weeks according to that post.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 Thanks Doob, if it doesn't really hurt the plant and makes the end product better then I may start my flush today and just run PH'd water with Flora Nectar until harvest. I took some pics today and some tricome pics (it's much easier to check when you have a pic) I see a little amber.

Since I am shooting for 30% and the yield right now is way beyond what I expected it can't hurt right?

G


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 14, 2009)

Nothing short of a bazooza could hurt those buds! I turn the lights out on them for the last couple of days and that seems to tighten up my strain (LSD). I think it forces them to use the rest of what they got. Smooth in the pipe after a minimal dry and getting better every day. Also rough them up a liitle by twisting the main stems just enough for the plant to send some repair nutes to the area which helps all the buds fill and if you do it without nutes it has to use what it has in the plant itself. Stick thumbtacks in the stems also about every 6" and leave them in for the last 2 weeks. That was a Roseman suggestion about two grows ago and I can see a difference having done it twice. You wait for the last two weeks so there is no chance/no time for going hermy.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 14, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks Doob, if it doesn't really hurt the plant and makes the end product better then I may start my flush today and just run PH'd water with Flora Nectar until harvest. I took some pics today and some tricome pics (it's much easier to check when you have a pic) I see a little amber.
> 
> Since I am shooting for 30% and the yield right now is way beyond what I expected it can't hurt right?
> 
> G


I'd give it a little more time personally before you start. If you look at picture 4 there's trichomes yes, but if you look real close you can see just the stalks of trichomes without heads. The heads are where the thc/cbd resides, so having that many still trying to develop I would honestly say to wait it out until week 8.

Basically the more resin gland heads the better, regardless of percentages really. The best analogy I can think of is, imagine paying for a slice of pie, and you only get the crust and some of the good part of the pie. Yeah it probably still tastes good, but won't be half as satisfying as the full slice, and since you paid for it you deserve to get a full slice.

Lol pretty lame analogy I know but I tried, hope this helps Grazz.

By the way those buds are looking great Grazz, keep up the great work .


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 14, 2009)

I agree with Doobs Grazzman.I think you need to wait a bit.
Nice looking pant though...lol


----------



## Gobias11 (Jun 14, 2009)

Hey guys been trying to read as much of this thread as possible and had a question I was hoping someone could help me with. How much per month does a 150watt or 250watt HPS light cost you when you're on 12/12 lighting? I really want to compliment my CFL grow with an HPS light but want to know what kind of electric bill increase I might be looking at each month.

Thanks a lot, guys


----------



## iDrops (Jun 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Whoa dude iDrops calm down lol.
> 
> What are your trichomes at percentage wise?
> 
> ...


Hahah sorry about the freakout but i was pretty blazed from this stuff called Amnesia Haze that my buddy grew and idk i guess i really did lose my mind or something.

Anyways, im on the 9th week of flowering now. Trichs are at a ratio that i like. 10/50/40 clear/cloudy/amber. I have flushed her twice now with 10 gallons each time. And the run off has eventually ran clear. Im not too worried about a bad flush this time. Ill take it as a learning experience. Plus i have a White Widow x Mako Haze about a month or so from harvest


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I'd give it a little more time personally before you start. If you look at picture 4 there's trichomes yes, but if you look real close you can see just the stalks of trichomes without heads. The heads are where the thc/cbd resides, so having that many still trying to develop I would honestly say to wait it out until week 8.
> 
> Basically the more resin gland heads the better, regardless of percentages really. The best analogy I can think of is, imagine paying for a slice of pie, and you only get the crust and some of the good part of the pie. Yeah it probably still tastes good, but won't be half as satisfying as the full slice, and since you paid for it you deserve to get a full slice.
> 
> ...


Well.. I did a flush already and filled the res with ph"d water and Flora Nectar. I could go back to the nute mixture but I used the last of my GH Micro on the last nute change. All I have at the moment is GH Flora Bloom, Floalicious Plus and Flora Nectar. As far as that picture, I posted that because it was the clearest. When I get home I'll post a couple of the others.

G

Edit: added pics


----------



## zechbro (Jun 14, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Nothing short of a bazooza could hurt those buds! I turn the lights out on them for the last couple of days and that seems to tighten up my strain (LSD). I think it forces them to use the rest of what they got. Smooth in the pipe after a minimal dry and getting better every day. Also rough them up a liitle by twisting the main stems just enough for the plant to send some repair nutes to the area which helps all the buds fill and if you do it without nutes it has to use what it has in the plant itself. Stick thumbtacks in the stems also about every 6" and leave them in for the last 2 weeks. That was a Roseman suggestion about two grows ago and I can see a difference having done it twice. You wait for the last two weeks so there is no chance/no time for going hermy.


you think sticking the pins in made a massive differance?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 14, 2009)

From what I've heard and tried almost anything you can do to slightly stress the plant is a good idea. Some do thumb tacks, some scape off about a dime size piece of the outer "bark" at places on the plant and some just really twist the stalks. Personaly, I had a reaction in a couple days after doing this. Bud got more full and more dense. Might have been circumstantial (would have done it anyway because of the stage fo the grow) but it certainly didn't hurt.


----------



## pitbull1117 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey guys i have a few questions. 1. ONE OF MY PLANTS IS WILTING I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS. IT'S NOT REALLY OVERWATERED AT ALL I DO THE WHOLE WAIT TILL THE SOIL IS DRY ROUTINE. IT'S JUST THE LEAVES MY STEM IS PERFECTLY STRAIGHT. IM USING A 250W HPS RIGHT NOW FOR FLOWERING AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO. MY TEMPS DO CASUALLY SEE SOMETIME 90-95 DEGREES BUT MOST OF THE TIME ITS AT AROUND 85.

2. WHEN DO YOU START ADDING NUTRIENTS FOR FLOWERING. THE SAME DAY, ONE WEEK LATER........ I'M USING MG SOIL AND HAVEN'T HAD ANY SEVERE PROBLEMS WITH IT. SHOULD I FLUSH IT BEFORE STARTING TO ADD NUTES FOR THE FLOWERING STAGE? MY PLANT'S JUST STARTED TO SHOW SEX A WEEK AGO. AND WHAT IS A GOOD LEVEL OF NUTE TO SHOOT FOR 00-00-00? AND 00-00-00.... I KNOW THAT'S NOT RIGHT IT'S JUST A FIGURE. YOU ADD THE NUMBERS FOR ME THANKS

3. I HEAR A LOT OF PEOPLE TALKING ABOUT FLUSHING. I HAVE AN UNDERSTANDING OF HOW TO DO IT BUT I WANT TO MAKE SURE FOR WHEN THE TIME COMES. DO YOU JUST ADD A ASSLOAD OF WATER TO WHERE IT JUST RUNNING OUT OF THE BOTTOM OF THE MEDIUM? AND IF SO HOW MANY TIMES DO YOU DO IT. LIKE ONCE AND THEN WAIT TILL THE SOIL IS DRY OR DO I DO IT A COUPLE OF TIMES A DAY. 

BUT THAT'S ALL THE QUESTIONS I HAVE FOR YOU. IF SOMEONE WITH EXPERIENCE COULD HELP ME OUT AND TAKE THE TIME TO HELP ME OUT IT WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED THIS IS MY SECOND GROW AND I AM LOVIN THE 250W HPS AND THIS CLUB


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 15, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Well.. I did a flush already and filled the res with ph"d water and Flora Nectar. I could go back to the nute mixture but I used the last of my GH Micro on the last nute change. All I have at the moment is GH Flora Bloom, Floalicious Plus and Flora Nectar. As far as that picture, I posted that because it was the clearest. When I get home I'll post a couple of the others.
> 
> G
> 
> Edit: added pics


Give it until the 8th week and start the flush. PPP is an Indica/Sativa, it is Indica dominant but there still is a chance of getting a more Sativa pheno/gene. If you get a more Sativa gene it'll take longer for the plant to ripen for harvest, and you will have to stretch it out anyway.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 15, 2009)

iDrops said:


> Hahah sorry about the freakout but i was pretty blazed from this stuff called Amnesia Haze that my buddy grew and idk i guess i really did lose my mind or something.
> 
> Anyways, im on the 9th week of flowering now. Trichs are at a ratio that i like. 10/50/40 clear/cloudy/amber. I have flushed her twice now with 10 gallons each time. And the run off has eventually ran clear. Im not too worried about a bad flush this time. Ill take it as a learning experience. Plus i have a White Widow x Mako Haze about a month or so from harvest


Well rock on dude, just trying to help you get the best you can from your first grow . Plus having a backup harvest from your first harvest is definitely a fast way to learn from your mistakes lol. Amnesia Haze, haven't tried it yet, seen it, read about it, but haven't gotten my dubious little hands on it yet lol.

Definitely keep us posted.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 15, 2009)

pitbull1117 said:


> Hey guys i have a few questions. 1. ONE OF MY PLANTS IS WILTING I DON'T KNOW WHAT IT IS. IT'S NOT REALLY OVERWATERED AT ALL I DO THE WHOLE WAIT TILL THE SOIL IS DRY ROUTINE. IT'S JUST THE LEAVES MY STEM IS PERFECTLY STRAIGHT. IM USING A 250W HPS RIGHT NOW FOR FLOWERING AND I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO. MY TEMPS DO CASUALLY SEE SOMETIME 90-95 DEGREES BUT MOST OF THE TIME ITS AT AROUND 85.


We need pics dude, for sure, it's a lot easier to diagnose something you can see. Also your temps are WAY too high, get the maximum temp at 78F (68F low and 78F High are optimal temps for growing).



pitbull1117 said:


> 2. WHEN DO YOU START ADDING NUTRIENTS FOR FLOWERING. THE SAME DAY, ONE WEEK LATER........ I'M USING MG SOIL AND HAVEN'T HAD ANY SEVERE PROBLEMS WITH IT. SHOULD I FLUSH IT BEFORE STARTING TO ADD NUTES FOR THE FLOWERING STAGE? MY PLANT'S JUST STARTED TO SHOW SEX A WEEK AGO. AND WHAT IS A GOOD LEVEL OF NUTE TO SHOOT FOR 00-00-00? AND 00-00-00.... I KNOW THAT'S NOT RIGHT IT'S JUST A FIGURE. YOU ADD THE NUMBERS FOR ME THANKS


 With soil you flush out the Veg nutes then start applying the Bloom nutes. I'm not sure about Hydro but I would imagine that it'd be the same concept.



pitbull1117 said:


> 3. I HEAR A LOT OF PEOPLE TALKING ABOUT FLUSHING. I HAVE AN UNDERSTANDING OF HOW TO DO IT BUT I WANT TO MAKE SURE FOR WHEN THE TIME COMES. DO YOU JUST ADD A ASSLOAD OF WATER TO WHERE IT JUST RUNNING OUT OF THE BOTTOM OF THE MEDIUM? AND IF SO HOW MANY TIMES DO YOU DO IT. LIKE ONCE AND THEN WAIT TILL THE SOIL IS DRY OR DO I DO IT A COUPLE OF TIMES A DAY.


 "Anyhow flush with 3 times the water, let the plant rest for 1-3 days to prevent root rot, then do another flush, keep doing this pattern until your run off runs clear", from a previous post on the previous page. Make sure your water is Ph'd though.



pitbull1117 said:


> BUT THAT'S ALL THE QUESTIONS I HAVE FOR YOU. IF SOMEONE WITH EXPERIENCE COULD HELP ME OUT AND TAKE THE TIME TO HELP ME OUT IT WOULD BE MUCH APPRECIATED THIS IS MY SECOND GROW AND I AM LOVIN THE 250W HPS AND THIS CLUB


Hopefully I answered all of your questions there Pitbull, we're happy to have you with the 250 club.


----------



## dazed&confused (Jun 15, 2009)

Hello hello! im in week six of flowering and growth seems to be slow still. will my plants get any bigger from this point on?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 15, 2009)

If they are indica then no. They will now fill out the buds. If Sativa, who knows. Those things get freaky!


----------



## pitbull1117 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ya i got to turn the lights on in an hour. So ill try to update u guys with some pics. But should my temps be like 78 degrees on the top of the plant also, because i have my light like 6-7 inches of the top?


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Give it until the 8th week and start the flush. PPP is an Indica/Sativa, it is Indica dominant but there still is a chance of getting a more Sativa pheno/gene. If you get a more Sativa gene it'll take longer for the plant to ripen for harvest, and you will have to stretch it out anyway.


I hear ya but I can't get to the hydro store for GH Micro any time in the next week (which will bring me to 8 weeks) any suggestions for a replacement nute for the GH Micro or should I just use the bloom and Floralicious?

G


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 16, 2009)

The White Berry will be ready this weekend.
Started flush sunday.Monday ppm in res was 400,today it was 220 when i changed it out.
Will post some pre harvest pictures.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> The White Berry will be ready this weekend.
> Started flush sunday.Monday ppm in res was 400,today it was 220 when i changed it out.
> Will post some pre harvest pictures.



sounds great man cant wait for some pix!!!


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks for the grow tips and knowledge. It really aids growers like myself and others. U all are probably tired of me posting pics but here are a couple more before harvest. I dont know the strain but it smells like a spicy citrus earthy tone so I guess I flush the next 2 wks and thats that.


----------



## freetoair (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello ,

I have a cabinet that is 82 x 50 x 165cm (32 x 20 x 64 inch), with a 250watt hps, small intake and exhaust holes, a cool tube and a desk fan blowing through tube and on plants .

With door open temps at 27 - 29 degrees celcius, closed they shoot up to 31-33 celcius. 

Will investing in a 180cfm inline extractor cool this area down by the 6 degrees needed when the door is closed?

I don't want to fork out the money and then realise that I'll have to keep the door open anyway.

Cheers




sp4ce cowboy said:


> Thanks for the grow tips and knowledge. It really aids growers like myself and others. U all are probably tired of me posting pics but here are a couple more before harvest. I dont know the strain but it smells like a spicy citrus earthy tone so I guess I flush the next 2 wks and thats that.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 17, 2009)

freetoair said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I have a cabinet that is 82 x 50 x 165cm (32 x 20 x 64 inch), with a 250watt hps, small intake and exhaust holes, a cool tube and a desk fan blowing through tube and on plants .
> 
> ...


Welcome freetoair

My grow space is 2x2x5
I have a 500 cfm fan that pulls through my filter,then the light and out.
Light on temps 78 and off 68.The tent is in a closet with the doors shut.My room temp is 75 though.
But i think the fan should be able to do that.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 17, 2009)

Update on 3D. They finished their 3rd week of flower yesterday. Thanks to this thread everything is going great. Every problem I've had, you, my fellow 250 watters, have helped me with solving it. Thanks guys and gal.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 17, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Update on 3D. They finished their 3rd week of flower yesterday. Thanks to this thread everything is going great. Every problem I've had, you, my fellow 250 watters, have helped me with solving it. Thanks guys and gal.


Looking good altered
Those are some nice looking sativas


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Looking good altered
> Those are some nice looking sativas


Thank you. They do look sativa dominant. According to Subcool/TGA they finish in 7 weeks. I must admit I can tell a difference everyday in bud growth and the amount of trichs, but we'll see about the 7 weeks. Seems awful fast for a sativa dominant strain, no?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 17, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Thank you. They do look sativa dominant. According to Subcool/TGA they finish in 7 weeks. I must admit I can tell a difference everyday in bud growth and the amount of trichs, but we'll see about the 7 weeks. Seems awful fast for a sativa dominant strain, no?


I would take that time frame with a grain of salt
My white berry is 75% indica and 25% sativa
Says finished in 7-8 weeks
She is just about done at week 10


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 17, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Thank you. They do look sativa dominant. According to Subcool/TGA they finish in 7 weeks. I must admit I can tell a difference everyday in bud growth and the amount of trichs, but we'll see about the 7 weeks. Seems awful fast for a sativa dominant strain, no?


Here is a nice bud shot for ya..


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 17, 2009)

Mind, I haven't tried the dwc yet. I still have too many questions. What I want to end up doing is getting a SoG going on. I'm ultimately shooting for at least 6 ozs every harvest under a 250w hps, two 45w led panels and two 10.0 uvb 20w tubes. I do soil now and I can fit 8 square one gallon pots in my 2'X3' cabinet. So after these three big 3D moms finish I'm gonna move the 8 clones I have to the flower cab and see what happens. Is it possible to get 8 plants into such a small area doing dwc? You told me I should get a 3-5 gallon bucket and netted pot and so on, but I can fit what, maybe three buckets that size in there. Can I go with smaller buckets if I'm keeping my plants small? Like if I start them flowering when they are 1' tall would they be ok in 1 gallon buckets?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here is a nice bud shot for ya..


She is beautiful.


----------



## zechbro (Jun 17, 2009)

freetoair said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I have a cabinet that is 82 x 50 x 165cm (32 x 20 x 64 inch), with a 250watt hps, small intake and exhaust holes, a cool tube and a desk fan blowing through tube and on plants .
> 
> ...


 free to air, your box is heaps bigger than min, mines 45X40x160cm i have a air cooled hood, homemade of course, with a lil compueter fan running off it... and then i have a larger computer fan blowing through my cvarbon filter... temps usually dont get above 85 f which is groovy... def get the fan bro then you can hook it all up and have it going with out a search light shinning out the front or back. 

mind/doobs/ or anyone who knows much of anything,....

i think ive got a good nute schedule, temps dont get to high or to low unless we get a frost atm, usually its 65 -85 lights off - lights on at the etremes and i have a good strain so the friend that gave it to me said.... im wanting to grow some good shit, its my 4th grow... what do you guys think is the bigger influence on the quality of nug? strain is obvisouly key, do you think that attaining 'ideal' grow conditions makes a huge differance in the quality and crystal production? co2 that much better? what are your thoughts?


----------



## zechbro (Jun 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here is a nice bud shot for ya..


 oh shit.... i just came. hahaha nice


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 17, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> She is beautiful.


And she smells real fruity 



zechbro said:


> oh shit.... i just came. hahaha nice


Just throw them shorts away and get a new pair


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (Jun 17, 2009)

Everybody's bud shots look beautiful.  Putting the time and effort into it really pays off. Hope everybody continues with their favorite hobby and good luck. Smoke on


----------



## zechbro (Jun 17, 2009)

mind/doobs/ or anyone who knows much of anything,....

i think ive got a good nute schedule, temps dont get to high or to low unless we get a frost atm, usually its 65 -85 lights off - lights on at the etremes and i have a good strain so the friend that gave it to me said.... im wanting to grow some good shit, its my 4th grow... what do you guys think is the bigger influence on the quality of nug? strain is obvisouly key, do you think that attaining 'ideal' grow conditions makes a huge differance in the quality and crystal production? co2 that much better? what are your thoughts?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 17, 2009)

I think root health is the vital ingredient. If you res temps are right and the oxygen is ample it mostly insures a good harvest. Side lights for undergrowth development can add a lot to the net weight also. Crystal production comes at the end and that's where the proper nutes are important. In my case I grow in a Bubbleponic stealh system. For me if they are drinking a gallon a day for 3-4 plants everything is cool. Sometimes I feel like a nug, some times I don't!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 18, 2009)

Res temps are critical i think.Along with stable temps and humidity.
Still new to growing,only my 4th grow with the white berry.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 18, 2009)

zechbro said:


> mind/doobs/ or anyone who knows much of anything,....
> 
> i think ive got a good nute schedule, temps dont get to high or to low unless we get a frost atm, usually its 65 -85 lights off - lights on at the etremes and i have a good strain so the friend that gave it to me said.... im wanting to grow some good shit, its my 4th grow... what do you guys think is the bigger influence on the quality of nug? strain is obvisouly key, do you think that attaining 'ideal' grow conditions makes a huge differance in the quality and crystal production? co2 that much better? what are your thoughts?


Optimal grow conditions are a must personally. Why? Because with high temps it will stunt the plant and will make buds fluffy instead of dense. Overwatering will stunt plants, underwatering will stunt plants. Too much humidity can cause pests or mold, too little can cause your leaves to go a bit crispy at times from wind burn. Co2 works but there's only so much you can use, just like light, Co2 can get pretty bad for plants if used too excessivly.

Most of the breeders when they put out seed information, give it out based on optimal conditions.

Hope this helps.



MostlyCrazy said:


> Sometimes I feel like a nug, some times I don't!


Mind's got nugs, Doobs don't lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 18, 2009)

There's WAY too many new posts lol, if anyone *still *needs help shoot me a PM or re-post the question.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 18, 2009)

Damn was that Doobs.Still getting stuff set-up at the home stead.
Have missed ya Doobs,The WB gets chopped sunday.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 18, 2009)

I think it was a fly by! Welcome back Doob! We tried to go on without you but it was hard!


----------



## pitbull1117 (Jun 19, 2009)

So i figured out why my leaves were all droopy. It was over watered. so I replanted it in a bigger container got some fox farm ocean forest. and it seems 100 percent better. If my roots go around the whole container and they are visible, is it time for a bigger one so they don't go root bound? And what exactly happens if a plant goes root bound


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 19, 2009)

Some have to be rootbound somewhat to start flowing. Not a soil grower inside but that is a nursery trick to get them to flower before we purchase.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 19, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn was that Doobs.Still getting stuff set-up at the home stead.
> Have missed ya Doobs,The WB gets chopped sunday.


I'm pretty much settled in and the girls are finally in flower after I transplanted the two smaller potted ones into 3 gallons, the one under the screen isn't under a screen anymore because I had to remove it for the move, but yeah.... she's gonna be huge lol.

I haven't been on very often lately, because well since I am using my cell phone as a modem it can be kind of inconvenient at times lol, especially when people are calling or texting or blowing up my phone in general lol.

Hopefully we have basic cable here, so we can just hook up the modem and go without a transfer fee, but I need a double ended adapter to check lol, so yeah might be a bit lol. Plus we run on propane out here, so we need to fill the tank lol, which at a 100 gallon minimum costs about 202 dollars so yeah it might be a bit lol.

I've missed you guys too , I swear this club is like crack sometimes lol, just keep coming back for more lol.

Can't wait for that Sunday update lol, I'll totally be logging in on Sunday to check that out dude .



MostlyCrazy said:


> I think it was a fly by! Welcome back Doob! We tried to go on without you but it was hard!


Thanks Crazy, you guys have been doing a good job on keeping the club updated and chalk full of great information for the newbies. I'll try to log in more often to give you all some slack lol .


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 19, 2009)

pitbull1117 said:


> So i figured out why my leaves were all droopy. It was over watered. so I replanted it in a bigger container got some fox farm ocean forest. and it seems 100 percent better. If my roots go around the whole container and they are visible, is it time for a bigger one so they don't go root bound? And what exactly happens if a plant goes root bound


Yes, re-pot if your roots are like that.

Root bound plants can stunt, have droopy leaves, and some times in worst case scenarios can hermie on you. A root bound plant is a stressed plant, imagine being an adult and trying to fit into toddler's clothing lol, that's how your plants feel when they're root bound.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 19, 2009)

The St.Pete Pride Parade is next weekend 

Gonna get a shit load of signatures for the mm ballot


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (Jun 20, 2009)

BUD Shot


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 20, 2009)

sp4ce cowboy said:


> BUD Shot



those buds look like they would be tasty have you started to cure yet??..


also sorry to anybody that hasn't been helped i haven't been on lately and i just read that doobs hasn't either so repost your questions and thanks to mr.mind hydromasta and others who helped!! mad props to doobs and mind for keeping things going.. this wake n bake goes to ya

and Welcome to any new 250w clubbers!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 20, 2009)

No Problem Wretched
Just trying to do my part for our community.


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (Jun 20, 2009)

No. I haven't started to cure yet bc Ive still got another wk left of flowering. I just wanted to try some out a bit early to see how the smoke was. 
What is the process of curing? 
Thanks Wretch


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 20, 2009)

Here's mine for what it's worth. Cut the braches from the main stalk and trim all the fan leaves and put those in one pile. You can use the fan leaves for hemp oil. Trim all the buds of any leaf that sticks out more than 1/2" and store the trim seperately. That can be used for hash or smoked in a bowl and topped with hash oil. Take the trimmed buds and hang them stalk and all from one of those portable clothes dryers with a fan blowing in it's general direction but not directly on them. Small buds will dry enough in 3 days and the larger buds take 5-7 days. After that trim the bud from the branch and store in wide mouth mason jars and open them to the air for at least 10 minutes per day to prevent mold. After about 30 days you have cured bud. Seal and store. That's the basics. Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Here's mine for what it's worth. Cut the braches from the main stalk and trim all the fan leaves and put those in one pile. You can use the fan leaves for hemp oil. Trim all the buds of any leaf that sticks out more than 1/2" and store the trim seperately. That can be used for hash or smoked in a bowl and topped with hash oil. Take the trimmed buds and hang them stalk and all from one of those portable clothes dryers with a fan blowing in it's general direction but not directly on them. Small buds will dry enough in 3 days and the larger buds take 5-7 days. After that trim the bud from the branch and store in wide mouth mason jars and open them to the air for at least 10 minutes per day to prevent mold. After about 30 days you have cured bud. Seal and store. That's the basics. Let me know if you have any questions.


So you're sayin that even the bigger buds will be smokable in about a week but you leave yours for 30 days in the jar before you smoke it? Why? I doubt I'll have the will to wait that long. All I can get around here is reggie, nasty crap. But it does hold me off between harvests. So when my harvest is smokable, usually a week or so, I blaze that sweetness up everyday til its gone. Is the extra time in the jars worth the wait?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 21, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> So you're sayin that even the bigger buds will be smokable in about a week but you leave yours for 30 days in the jar before you smoke it? Why? I doubt I'll have the will to wait that long. All I can get around here is reggie, nasty crap. But it does hold me off between harvests. So when my harvest is smokable, usually a week or so, I blaze that sweetness up everyday til its gone. Is the extra time in the jars worth the wait?


Yes, You waited this long wait a little longer.


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 21, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> So you're sayin that even the bigger buds will be smokable in about a week but you leave yours for 30 days in the jar before you smoke it? Why? I doubt I'll have the will to wait that long. All I can get around here is reggie, nasty crap. But it does hold me off between harvests. So when my harvest is smokable, usually a week or so, I blaze that sweetness up everyday til its gone. Is the extra time in the jars worth the wait?


You get more THC.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> The St.Pete Pride Parade is next weekend
> 
> Gonna get a shit load of signatures for the mm ballot


Lol Sunshine and Rainbows always make or get great weed right? Lol that's awesome Mind, I'm really happy that you're going to Pride to get those ballots man that's fucking awesome dude.

 Much love goes out to you and your bro, and enjoy Pride.



Wretched420 said:


> those buds look like they would be tasty have you started to cure yet??..
> 
> 
> also sorry to anybody that hasn't been helped i haven't been on lately and i just read that doobs hasn't either so repost your questions and thanks to mr.mind hydromasta and others who helped!! mad props to doobs and mind for keeping things going.. this wake n bake goes to ya
> ...


What Mind said lol.



Mindmelted said:


> No Problem Wretched
> Just trying to do my part for our community.


Couldn't have been put any better Mind, ditto.



AlteredBeast said:


> So you're sayin that even the bigger buds will be smokable in about a week but you leave yours for 30 days in the jar before you smoke it? Why? I doubt I'll have the will to wait that long. All I can get around here is reggie, nasty crap. But it does hold me off between harvests. So when my harvest is smokable, usually a week or so, I blaze that sweetness up everyday til its gone. Is the extra time in the jars worth the wait?


2 weeks is a minimum but 4 weeks is bomb.

Basically what happens is, the trichomes and terpins (Smell and flavor) start metabolizing sugars and basically getting the rest of the chlorophyll (Green, veggie, grassy smell and taste), and nutrients (Burns like coal, harsh) out of the plant. The plant is STILL ripening in a sense even after it's cut.

The less time the harsher or grassier a product will taste/smell/smoke, it will not burn grey/white it will burn into almost like a little piece of coal, hard black and a bitch and a half to smoke.

Cannabis is like a fine wine, the longer the better. Some of the buds at like Cannabis Cup have been cured for far longer than 1 month or 4 weeks.

Personally I know I can be impatient at times so I have a 2 week stash and a 4 week stash lol. 4 week is far better to smoke but such a pain to wait for lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 21, 2009)

Hey isn't Mind supposed to be harvesting today?!

Or did I get my dates mixed up, hmmm I'll check later I guess lol.


----------



## TheFarmer94 (Jun 21, 2009)

just out of intrest am i more likely to get caught growing during the night or day time. dont worry i have no lightning showing just curious of the helicopters


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks to all the Clubbers for your help and support 

Thanks to Wretched420 for creating and keeping this club going 

And big  to Doobs

Enjoy the Pictures


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 21, 2009)

Here are the Pictures 

Wet Wgt 900.5 Grams 

Biggest Bud Wet Wgt 80.6 Grams


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here are the Pictures
> 
> Wet Wgt 900.5 Grams
> 
> Biggest Bud Wet Wgt 80.6 Grams



Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!! So how much is the estimated dry weight? Let us know what it ends up at. Truly beautiful, good job!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 21, 2009)

I would say dry Wgt will be around 200 Grams????


----------



## sp4ce cowboy (Jun 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I would say dry Wgt will be around 200 Grams????


OMG, that's freaking Proper  Good grow Mind. I hope my looks somewhat decent next wk


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here are the Pictures
> 
> Wet Wgt 900.5 Grams
> 
> Biggest Bud Wet Wgt 80.6 Grams


haha you put a perma grin on my face tonight man!!

that is fuckign awesome that WB really packs in the weight i guess the hydro adds to..lol great harvest man!! what were some of your previous yields?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 21, 2009)

First grow was 2 auto hindu-kush dry was 2oz
2nd grow was 2 snow white dry was 6oz


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 21, 2009)

Great grow Mind! I'd agree with the 200 grams dry. Maybe a little better. You saved the leaf and trim, right?

AB, Yes it's different when you wait. I'll go with what Doob says. Just a different beast when it stays in jar. Smoke your smallest buds first but definitely wait for a proper cure on the big ones. Even after 30 days it keeps getting better and smoother. Remember, too wet causes mold but too dry is easy to fix. I used a couple of fresh leaves for 1/2 hour to get them back to just right the one time I overdried. For me you have to squeeze the buds really hard to feel any moisture at all when they are done, done, done! Have about an oz from 2 grows back and it ages like a fine wine and it was bag seed. It's my special pippens now. Smooth in and out, taste like grapes and since it was indica dominant it has a real relaxed feel to it after a giggly beginning. Great for chillin out after a long day!


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here are the Pictures
> 
> Wet Wgt 900.5 Grams
> 
> Biggest Bud Wet Wgt 80.6 Grams


Hey mind what kinda nutes/additives do you add during flowering?

Looks soo nice dude!!


----------



## cowell (Jun 22, 2009)

ok.. read the last 100 pages, and it's all the same thing I have a 250 Watter, can I join? here's my pic.... here's my little grow cabinet with a 250 watter.. oh yeah, I may get a 400 watter, I don't know.. well, if we can grow 18 plants under a 250 why wouldn't we? I know that some have likely tried and said "screw it... I'll get a 600Watter and not worry about it"... why put the effort into a 250? It's a cabinet light... i say bull poo! come on borthers unite!!! 250 can grow like a 600 too!! who's with me???


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Here are the Pictures
> 
> Wet Wgt 900.5 Grams
> 
> Biggest Bud Wet Wgt 80.6 Grams


Hell's yeah!! Go go Mind whooooooo!!

Big hugs right back at ya buddy , those girls look niiiiiiiiiccccceeeee !! Great job dude, fucking spectacular!!

900.5 grams wet, with the 75% loss, if exactly 75% or close, will be around 225.13 grams dry.

Definitely give us a smoke report on that WB there when it's done curing Mind.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 22, 2009)

cowell said:


> ok.. read the last 100 pages, and it's all the same thing I have a 250 Watter, can I join? here's my pic.... here's my little grow cabinet with a 250 watter.. oh yeah, I may get a 400 watter, I don't know.. well, if we can grow 18 plants under a 250 why wouldn't we? I know that some have likely tried and said "screw it... I'll get a 600Watter and not worry about it"... why put the effort into a 250? It's a cabinet light... i say bull poo! come on borthers unite!!! 250 can grow like a 600 too!! who's with me???


Can't forget us sisters too now lol, welcome to the club Cowell. If you have any questions about 250's or grow go ahead and feel free to shoot a question our way and we will try our best to help you out.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 22, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Hey mind what kinda nutes/additives do you add during flowering?
> 
> Looks soo nice dude!!


I was using TechnaFlora Nutes 

For Flowering it was a combo of BC Boost,BC Bloom,Awesome Blossoms,Thrive alive B1 red,MagiCal,SugarDaddy and for good measure i also used some open sesame,Beastie Bloomz and Cha-Ching.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 22, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Hell's yeah!! Go go Mind whooooooo!!
> 
> Big hugs right back at ya buddy , those girls look niiiiiiiiiccccceeeee !! Great job dude, fucking spectacular!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Doobs,She did pretty damn good i would say.I will do a smoke report for sure when cured.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 22, 2009)

New Electric Bill $286.49 Fuck Me.....


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> New Electric Bill $286.49 Fuck Me.....


Fucking ouch....

I'm kind of scared to get our first bill because we're in a different town now.... Oh god damn seriously lol.

Yeah Mind your girl sure did well .


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> First grow was 2 auto hindu-kush dry was 2oz
> 2nd grow was 2 snow white dry was 6oz


you got any pix of the snow white harvest?? how was that smoke?


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 22, 2009)

Update on my PPP First Grow. I flushed my ebb and flow box with pH'd water and FloraKleen and started running pH'd water with Flora Nectar last Thursday.

On Saturday I took some of the low stuff that looked pretty good (some amber tricomes and 80% brown pistels) I cut nine shoots off, mostly small stuff and 1 that was a little bigger but still nowhere near the size of the tops. I put these in a bud dryer (DIY from here I think) and I think it was a little warmer than I'd like, the buds were starting to get crispy after just a day and a half so I jarred them to slow things down a bit. (pic) they are no onger crispy, just a little moist now. 

Do you think I should put them out to air dry a bit more or just keep opening the jar to let the moisture out a few times a day? 

I know you can't see the tricomes real good in the live bud pics but there is a little more amber each day, probably going to try to hold off for a few more days before doing any more cutting.

G


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 22, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> you got any pix of the snow white harvest?? how was that smoke?


Just these 2 

The smoke was hashy tasting and really heady.But i think that is because i chopped her a little early


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 22, 2009)

Those look tasty.Looks like a little bit more...


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just these 2
> 
> The smoke was hashy tasting and really heady.But i think that is because i chopped her a little early


were these in hydro too? they look awesome


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 22, 2009)

DWC also,But in Smaller Buckets


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 22, 2009)

1. 80.6 g
2. 76.8 g
3. 64.3 g
4. 61.7 g
5. 56.3 g
6. 53.5 g 
7. 51.7 g
8. 48.6 g
9. 42.2 g
10. 41.1 g
11. 25.1 g
12. 25.1 g
13. 22.1 g
14. 21.3 g

The rest of the smaller buds Wgt was 230.1 g
So these 14 buds account for 670.4 grams of the 900.5 Grams


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Those look tasty.Looks like a little bit more...


Thanks, just gonna keep an eye on the tricomes and take them as they are ready. 

Do you think the nugs in the jar should be air dryed a bit more? It was really just a day and a half.. they smell half hay half bud atm..


G


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 22, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks, just gonna keep an eye on the tricomes and take them as they are ready.
> 
> Do you think the nugs in the jar should be air dryed a bit more? It was really just a day and a half.. they smell half hay half bud atm..
> 
> ...


No the drying and curing i am still learning.But if they are still really damp,let them air out a little more.If they are just moist,keep them in the jar and just burp twice a day i would say.


----------



## handyman00 (Jun 23, 2009)

i cant get tany good seeds were i stay can some one plz help me out with a few seeds. i just got my 250 watt mh today i need seeds bad and i dont wanna grow crapy bag seeds. im even building my tent on my own i just need a lil help in this deparment plz led a new grower a hand.


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 23, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I was using TechnaFlora Nutes
> 
> For Flowering it was a combo of BC Boost,BC Bloom,Awesome Blossoms,Thrive alive B1 red,MagiCal,SugarDaddy and for good measure i also used some open sesame,Beastie Bloomz and Cha-Ching.


Nice dude! Was it cool adding all that stuff together? Was it easy to use in the grow? all liquid?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 23, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Nice dude! Was it cool adding all that stuff together? Was it easy to use in the grow? all liquid?


Very easy to use and my ph was always a 5.8 when the nutes where mixed up.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 23, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Nice dude! Was it cool adding all that stuff together? Was it easy to use in the grow? all liquid?


 
very easy to use.And a stable ph all the time.


----------



## comptoncowboy (Jun 23, 2009)

I am looking to purchase a 250 watt hps, but I am trying to figure out wether i can plug it in to a regular 120v outlet in my room or if it will require some rewiring which im not to sure i will be able to do in my apt. Ive been looking at other threads and cant seem to find my answer, any help will be appreciated. thanks.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 23, 2009)

comptoncowboy said:


> I am looking to purchase a 250 watt hps, but I am trying to figure out wether i can plug it in to a regular 120v outlet in my room or if it will require some rewiring which im not to sure i will be able to do in my apt. Ive been looking at other threads and cant seem to find my answer, any help will be appreciated. thanks.


Cowboy.. Look around on the net and ebay, most ballasts are multi-tap and can be used on household current.

G


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 23, 2009)

comptoncowboy said:


> I am looking to purchase a 250 watt hps, but I am trying to figure out wether i can plug it in to a regular 120v outlet in my room or if it will require some rewiring which im not to sure i will be able to do in my apt. Ive been looking at other threads and cant seem to find my answer, any help will be appreciated. thanks.


They come with a 3 prong plug wired into the ballast and you can plug into any outlet. Thats how mine was. I think most of them are Im not sure tho, Im still new at this.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 23, 2009)

Most will plug right into your household outlet.
Some of the digital ballast sense the correct current and adapt.


----------



## comptoncowboy (Jun 23, 2009)

Awesome. Thanks for clearing that up for me.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 24, 2009)

Whats up clubbers


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Whats up clubbers


At home on my lunch break. Been a busy day so far. I wanted to give you guys an update with some pics on my 3D girls last night but I ended up stoned and forgot all about it. This is only my fourth grow and my only grow from legit genetics (the last three were bagseed) and I can tell a huge difference in the amount of bud being produced in such a short time. I'll be sure to post some pics tonight. I'm gonna get ballsy and try dwc next grow. I saw the WB harvest and I'm sold. Good job and thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 24, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> At home on my lunch break. Been a busy day so far. I wanted to give you guys an update with some pics on my 3D girls last night but I ended up stoned and forgot all about it. This is only my fourth grow and my only grow from legit genetics (the last three were bagseed) and I can tell a huge difference in the amount of bud being produced in such a short time. I'll be sure to post some pics tonight. I'm gonna get ballsy and try dwc next grow. I saw the WB harvest and I'm sold. Good job and thanks for the inspiration.


 
My Pleasure bro,The biggest thing is Ph and keeping your solution 68-70 IMO.
I really think that was the biggest difference this time,a constant ph and solution temp.Use at least a 3 gallon but a 5 would be better.And only 1 plant per bucket,its a pain but i think it works out better for the plants.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> My Pleasure bro,The biggest thing is Ph and keeping your solution 68-70 IMO.
> I really think that was the biggest difference this time,a constant ph and solution temp.Use at least a 3 gallon but a 5 would be better.And only 1 plant per bucket,its a pain but i think it works out better for the plants.


Cool man, I'll keep that in mind. 





So here is the update. 3D 29th day in flower. I'm so excited. These three girls look soooooo much better than anything I've grown yet. According to Subcool they'll be done in three more weeks. I know to take that with a grain of salt, I just wanted to remind everyone.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 24, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Cool man, I'll keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are nice and Sugary Looking.
Very Tasty indeed


----------



## cowell (Jun 24, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Can't forget us sisters too now lol, welcome to the club Cowell. If you have any questions about 250's or grow go ahead and feel free to shoot a question our way and we will try our best to help you out.


Lol thanks alot, I will be asking lots of questions I am sure... I also thought I would head anyone off at the pass... I know you can't grow 3 lbs under a 250... I was joking..but I'm excited about some experimenting I am going to be trying with my 250 over the next few grows and may really need some assistance.. and I've never been one to diss the ladies, please accept my apologies and thank you for the welcome!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jun 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Those are nice and Sugary Looking.
> Very Tasty indeed


Thank you sir.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 24, 2009)

looking good altered nice and frosty like said.. i havent heard to much of this strain looks good


----------



## Eddie G. (Jun 25, 2009)

hey wats up everyone.. damn this is a big ass thread! but yeah today my friend gave me a 250 hps bulb he got from work.. i dont know if any of u have ever used it? do u guys think its good for growing?? i just want some suggestions from u experts! is it a good quality bulb or shud i just throw it away??? gracias! and +++ rep on any replies or suggestions!!


----------



## newb19547 (Jun 25, 2009)

Eddie G. said:


> hey wats up everyone.. damn this is a big ass thread! but yeah today my friend gave me a 250 hps bulb he got from work.. i dont know if any of u have ever used it? do u guys think its good for growing?? i just want some suggestions from u experts! is it a good quality bulb or shud i just throw it away??? gracias! and +++ rep on any replies or suggestions!!


Just the bulb? OR the ballast and reflector also? I'm sure it would be good for growing, but the specs on the bulb could help i guess.


----------



## Eddie G. (Jun 25, 2009)

newb19547 said:


> Just the bulb? OR the ballast and reflector also? I'm sure it would be good for growing, but the specs on the bulb could help i guess.


here is the bulb http://planetbulbstore.com/c250s50-alto.html

my bad bro im slow today


----------



## Eddie G. (Jun 25, 2009)

++REP on any suggestions!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 25, 2009)

My 250W grow,

























Last pic was made 2 days ago, 
I removed them from my home made grow box to my new HomeBox Growtent.

Enjoy!


----------



## newb19547 (Jun 25, 2009)

Eddie G. said:


> here is the bulb http://planetbulbstore.com/c250s50-alto.html
> 
> my bad bro im slow today


Yea, the bulb is fine. could be a little better. The best spectrum for flowering is 2700k, that bulb is 2100k, but not bad. But do you have a ballast for it? Oh yea. Just to clarify you want to use an HPS for Flowering and a Metal Halide (or Fluorescents) for Vegging. Although I've heard of many people using an HPS through the whole process, but supposedly causes some stretching.


^^Nice job BlackRoses^^


----------



## mrfloaty (Jun 25, 2009)

easy guys just thought would drop in and say sweet thread, i just moved into my new place and from splitting up with our lass where i used a 400w hps which had its problems of high temp and was expensive, so have got a new closet and a 250w duel spec hps, using 1g square pots with canna cocco and all the canna tuts, have air cooled reflectore hucked up to extractore fan and carbon filter, and a bathroom extractor fan as my intake. temps around 76-82f hum around the 50% have dimonde reflective sheeting and old clean carpet and rockwool for insulation and vibration reduction.

pics below and can i join the club!!!!


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

cowell said:


> Lol thanks alot, I will be asking lots of questions I am sure... I also thought I would head anyone off at the pass... I know you can't grow 3 lbs under a 250... I was joking..but I'm excited about some experimenting I am going to be trying with my 250 over the next few grows and may really need some assistance.. and I've never been one to diss the ladies, please accept my apologies and thank you for the welcome!


No problem Cowell lol, I didn't feel dissed so you're good dude lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Eddie G. said:


> hey wats up everyone.. damn this is a big ass thread! but yeah today my friend gave me a 250 hps bulb he got from work.. i dont know if any of u have ever used it? do u guys think its good for growing?? i just want some suggestions from u experts! is it a good quality bulb or shud i just throw it away??? gracias! and +++ rep on any replies or suggestions!!


Like Newb said you will need a reflector and ballast, but you should be fine with a 2100k bulb, it's deeper into the red spectrum of the orange/red, so it will still provide the density that you want.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

I just wanted to drop in real quick to let you guys know you're all doing an awesome job, also a welcome to any new members to the club as well.

I know I haven't been around AS often to help with questions, but just know I do try to drop in as frequently as I can for the moment.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey HPS'rs,

Just wanted to drop a pic here, I harvested (mostly) one of the three PPP's. I don't have a scale at the moment but will try to get a wet weight.

G


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 25, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Hey HPS'rs,
> 
> Just wanted to drop a pic here, I harvested (mostly) one of the three PPP's. I don't have a scale at the moment but will try to get a wet weight.
> 
> G


That looks sooo good!!! YUM!!

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 25, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Hey HPS'rs,
> 
> Just wanted to drop a pic here, I harvested (mostly) one of the three PPP's. I don't have a scale at the moment but will try to get a wet weight.
> 
> G


Looks good Grazzmon


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Updated the grow journal with some new pics of the girls since they were put into flower, as well as a picture of the mountains at the new place. Check it out if you guys want but I'm not waiting another 40 minutes just to post the same pictures in a different thread lol, no highspeed hurts oh so bad lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Hey HPS'rs,
> 
> Just wanted to drop a pic here, I harvested (mostly) one of the three PPP's. I don't have a scale at the moment but will try to get a wet weight.
> 
> G


Good deal Grazz, lookin' good.


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 25, 2009)

Hey everybody whats up,

I just wanna show you guys so far what I have growing. Sorry for the crappy pics, Ill get better ones next time.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Hey everybody whats up,
> 
> I just wanna show you guys so far what I have growing. Sorry for the crappy pics, Ill get better ones next time.


Lookin' good there Thrash, bet you're excited.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 25, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Hey everybody whats up,
> 
> I just wanna show you guys so far what I have growing. Sorry for the crappy pics, Ill get better ones next time.


 
Looks like you are on the right track Thrasher


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lookin' good there Thrash, bet you're excited.


Thanks Doobieus!! Yea I cant wait till its time to Harvest!! 
 im going nuts its to long! haha


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Looks like you are on the right track Thrasher


Thanks Mind! Im so glad I got a 250w HPS setup. Its made such a big difference in the grow.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 25, 2009)

Found the same thing happened with mine when I went to the 250. World of difference in the bud density and especially the top growth.

Nice lollypops you got there Graz! Kind of an all week sucker!


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> Thanks Doobieus!! Yea I cant wait till its time to Harvest!!
> im going nuts its to long! haha


Lol you're telling me, I just threw my girl's into flower on the 15th.... oh the wait lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 25, 2009)

Just put the White Berry in Jars to start the curing.
5 days to dry with bendy almost snapping stems.
Now to wait some more... lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 25, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Found the same thing happened with mine when I went to the 250. World of difference in the bud density and especially the top growth.
> 
> Nice lollypops you got there Graz! Kind of an all week sucker!


Thanks.. lol, I hope they last longer than a week  I have 2 more plants to do yet but I only made 1 bud dryer and it's full!! When these get jarred I'll have room for the dryer and I'll hang the rest in the grow room since nothing is going to be growing for a bit.. 

G


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just put the White Berry in Jars to start the curing.
> 5 days to dry with bendy almost snapping stems.
> Now to wait some more... lol


Lol just when we think we're finally done with the grow.... comes the cure  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 25, 2009)

The real hard part now....lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 25, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Hey HPS'rs,
> 
> Just wanted to drop a pic here, I harvested (mostly) one of the three PPP's. I don't have a scale at the moment but will try to get a wet weight.
> 
> G


damn those buds look nice and fat great job Grazz
try and get us a weight looks awesome though!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> The real hard part now....lol


lol the hardest


----------



## Budda_Luva (Jun 25, 2009)

juss got my 250 hps gunna get 6 plants goin soon


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 25, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> lol the hardest


You are not kidding


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 25, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> damn those buds look nice and fat great job Grazz
> try and get us a weight looks awesome though!!


OK, I figured out a way to weigh..lol (pics) I also had 2 quart jars of trim and popcorn buds (no fan leaves) that I am gonna try QWISO with. 

G


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 25, 2009)

Good job ....lol


----------



## tom__420 (Jun 25, 2009)

Any clubbers have any experience with omniflect? High tech garden supply sells it and it looks similar to mylar. I want to try it out because it looks like it is easy to hang like panda plastic and reflective like mylar. I have mylar now but it is just such a bitch to hang haha. Check out the link and let me know. Thanks everybody 

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47487


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 25, 2009)

Graz,

Here's my bud dryer. Just have a little 8" fan blowing in it's general direction but not on the buds.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 25, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Graz,
> 
> Here's my bud dryer. Just have a little 8" fan blowing in it's general direction but not on the buds.


Those are some sweet lookin' buds...lol.

I get it, looks like it will save a lot of space.

G


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 25, 2009)

More interested in securing the buds and exposing them to a gentle breeze and the clips help. I got a rack of bagseed buds drying now. Cut them 2 days ago. Had a little hempy experiment with one plant in a 10 gallon planter with perlite and vermiculite I grew next to my hydro system just to see if it would be any good. Nothing like the production from my hydro ( maybe 1 1/2oz max for the hempy) but a little something extra in case I need a change from my normal stuff. Two or three days of a different strain keeps me from getting burned out on one strain of weed. Gotta plan ahead! LOL!


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> OK, I figured out a way to weigh..lol (pics) I also had 2 quart jars of trim and popcorn buds (no fan leaves) that I am gonna try QWISO with.
> 
> G


LOL I'm sorry dude but I logged in, saw that and started cracking up, great idea though!

Where there's a stoner and will there is MOST definitely a way lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 25, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I need a change from my normal stuff. Two or three days of a different strain keeps me from getting burned out on one strain of weed. Gotta plan ahead! LOL!


Crazy knows what's up lol, I get like that with strains, hate when it happens too lol. It's like you go to smoke and you're just like "Meh.... I GUESS I could..." Lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Crazy knows what's up lol, I get like that with strains, hate when it happens too lol. It's like you go to smoke and you're just like "Meh.... I GUESS I could..." Lol.


smoking to much good shit lol


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 25, 2009)

Is that a problem? What is this term "too much" that you talk about? Not familiar with the term!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 25, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Is that a problem? What is this term "too much" that you talk about? Not familiar with the term!


lol.. nah just too much "GOOD SHIT"!!! gotta switch it around..


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 25, 2009)

To much what ???????????????????????

What is that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 25, 2009)

lol i assume im the only one without medical and phat pocket..no medical and empty pockets how i roll at the moment im not as lucky as some of you cats.. but thanks for the love...pff


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 25, 2009)

I am in the same boat lol
Thats why i grow..lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I am in the same boat lol
> Thats why i grow..lol


lol we are in the same boat


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 26, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> smoking to much good shit lol


It's not so much it's too much of good shit, but too much of the same high, it gets redundant and meh after awhile.

It is good shit though, I'll give you that lol .



Wretched420 said:


> lol.. nah just too much "GOOD SHIT"!!! gotta switch it around..


Bingo lol.



Wretched420 said:


> lol i assume im the only one without medical and phat pocket..no medical and empty pockets how i roll at the moment im not as lucky as some of you cats.. but thanks for the love...pff


I don't have Medical yet, still working on that, I qualify but it costs a lot.

Also as far as phat pockets.... Hell's no dude lol, my pockets are about as empty as an alcoholic's Nyquil bottle right now lol.

Don't get me wrong though, I'm thankful for how lucky I am, because I know there are so many more that aren't.

However with that put, I also do grow for the same reason lol, well until the medical gets sorted. Even then though, that shit isn't cheap lol.


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 26, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol you're telling me, I just threw my girl's into flower on the 15th.... oh the wait lol.


lol yea, its like im soo happy to get to flowering but then Im bummed cus its still 2 more months


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 26, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Found the same thing happened with mine when I went to the 250. World of difference in the bud density and especially the top growth.


 
I cant wait to see how it turns out im gonna be soo happy but Mostly Crazy!!!! 

oooo bam i just made a joke!! wow im good


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 26, 2009)

Trick to remember that we are all MostlyCrazy! I have legions of followers! LOL!


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 26, 2009)

Thrasher645 said:


> lol yea, its like im soo happy to get to flowering but then Im bummed cus its still 2 more months


Lol yeah, and then you harvest, and realize you have about another two weeks to a month to wait lol.



MostlyCrazy said:


> Trick to remember that we are all MostlyCrazy! I have legions of followers! LOL!


Tin foil hat .58

A metal spatula and metal salad tongs 2.67

Fighting off the crazies.... Priceless


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 26, 2009)

Mylar hat (reflects death rays better) - self made $1.00

PPM and TDS meter in holster - $200 with rhinestone holster included

Time machine to eliminate waiting period - priceless!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 26, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Mylar hat (reflects death rays better) - self made $1.00
> 
> PPM and TDS meter in holster - $200 with rhinestone holster included
> 
> Time machine to eliminate waiting period - priceless!



haha


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 26, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> It's not so much it's too much of good shit, but too much of the same high, it gets redundant and meh after awhile.
> 
> It is good shit though, I'll give you that lol .
> 
> ...


haha right on doobs
were all somewhat in the same boat..


----------



## Thrasher645 (Jun 27, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Trick to remember that we are all MostlyCrazy! I have legions of followers! LOL!


LOL 




Doobieus said:


> Lol yeah, and then you harvest, and realize you have about another two weeks to a month to wait lol.


Seriously! I want to just harvest now! haha


----------



## handyman00 (Jun 27, 2009)

any one know were to get trc seeds? if so message me and let me know were. i live in texas and i cant seem to get my hands on any of there beans.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 27, 2009)

handyman00 said:


> any one know were to get trc seeds? if so message me and let me know were. i live in texas and i cant seem to get my hands on any of there beans.


what is "trc seeds'?? never heard of them? what strains they got?


----------



## handyman00 (Jun 28, 2009)

trc- texas resin company has a lot of diffrent stuff ill get the list a post it they get high end strains and hot rod them. i put it like this get a dodge viper take the v 12 out and put a jet engine it with a 1000 shot of nos. i had some trc blueberry it was like smokeing a blunt full of blueberry jam covered in blueberry jelly. some bad ass shit.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 28, 2009)

I added 2x 105W CFL's under my 250W HPS for the final 4 weeks of flowering for these Northern Lights


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 28, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> I added 2x 105W CFL's under my 250W HPS for the final 4 weeks of flowering for these Northern Lights


Lookin' good there Roses, the only question I have is are those CFL's the correct Kelvin temp/Light spectrum for Bloom? Could be flash on the camera or something but those CFL's look to be putting off a Blue spectrum rather than a red/orange.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 28, 2009)

They look blueish to me to.
Plants look good though...


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 28, 2009)

ok guys u might not remember me but i finally got my 250 watt hps locally for 70$ its actually the one from Htgs lol...im workin on my grow box an puttin it together now..will keep you updated! time to get these babys in my window flowering


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 28, 2009)

yea i have that same 105w cfl for veg i thinks its 5500k..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 28, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> ok guys u might not remember me but i finally got my 250 watt hps locally for 70$ its actually the one from Htgs lol...im workin on my grow box an puttin it together now..will keep you updated! time to get these babys in my window flowering



where did you end up getting your HPS from??


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 28, 2009)

i got my 250 from Craiglist locally! hell of a find! saved 50$ from ordering from hitechgardensupply, same exact 250 htgs manufacturs..so im throwin my baby in there an hopefully in bout another 1-2 months ill have some nuggets! ill keep ya updated!..


----------



## rustyj107 (Jun 29, 2009)

oioi, hows it growin?

i havnt been on for a while, but i got news, nice buds for a first grow, smelly smelly, uk cheese!! two weeks from harvest, il pop a selection of pics up this week. got 9 blue cheese cuttings ready for my new system woop woop!!! grow tent, 400watt hps, drippers, big fuck off colas!!!!!!!!!!

yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

peace


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 29, 2009)

ight i have my light at about 9 inchs above my plant on a 12-12 cycle, the leafs are startin to turn yellow at the tip...its in a 10 ft tall, 4 1/2 feet wide, 2 feet deep closet with a comfortor as a door right now, 2 fans runnin at tops of plants, whats the deal? and whats the best nutrients to get growing with a 250 for nice dense buds?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 29, 2009)

How long in 12/12? It's natural for some tip yellowing during 12/12. Less N avialable or needed at this point. I use GH Flora series and would now would be using FloraBloom, Micro, Hygrozyme, Liquid Karma and cal-mag. Bloom and Micro are all that is really needed. The others are just for better production and root protection . I use a 250 HPS also.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lookin' good there Roses, the only question I have is are those CFL's the correct Kelvin temp/Light spectrum for Bloom? Could be flash on the camera or something but those CFL's look to be putting off a Blue spectrum rather than a red/orange.


They are blue, 5500K 105W CFL's
This is my 2nd grow and I've never used CFL's.. but because the 250W is somewhat low for the size of the plants and the tent I decided to get some CFL's.. 
Should I take them out because they are blue???

Thanks!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 29, 2009)

5500k (leaning to the blue spectrum a little) is kind of in the middle as far as CFL's. 2700k for flower and 6500K for veg is what I use and I use an HPS250 with one more 2700k 105w and also a couple of 6500k 105w as side lights. That way you get the whole spectrum and I've had good success. Those 5500k should be just fine!


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 29, 2009)

i just put em in 12/12 today been on about 6 hours an middle part of the plant the tips of the leaves r yellow, but thanks for the info, its a 4 ft. tall plant been growing in my window seal, but were can i find them nutes at crazy?! online or r they localy?


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 29, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> They are blue, 5500K 105W CFL's
> This is my 2nd grow and I've never used CFL's.. but because the 250W is somewhat low for the size of the plants and the tent I decided to get some CFL's..
> Should I take them out because they are blue???
> 
> Thanks!


Don't take them out, full spectrum is a good thing, however you want to add more orange/red spectrum bulbs in there as well so you don't lose that density that the red/orange spectrum provides.

When I use CFL's for supplement, I find (Personally of course ) that more smaller CFL's work better. I put about 6-8 CFL's on Y connectors and socket to outlet adapters on a power strip. You can control/adjust the light coverage a little more. Also because everything is on a power strip you can make one Y connector bloom spectrum, the next veg spectrum, and so on. So it provides a better mix of spectrums. That's just me personally, but if you get another if not a couple more red/orange spectrum bulbs in there you'll be fine.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 29, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> i just put em in 12/12 today been on about 6 hours an middle part of the plant the tips of the leaves r yellow, but thanks for the info, its a 4 ft. tall plant been growing in my window seal, but were can i find them nutes at crazy?! online or r they localy?


You can find nutrients locally at a garden or hydroponic store. Or you can find them online at HTG's ebay store or regular store site. There are other companies online also I just trust and know HTG is a good resource, as I use them personally.

As far as yellowing, some pictures would help, but with tips of leaves yellowing....

A general diagnosis would be overwatering, or N deficiany. I would add nute burn in there also but you're not using any nutes, so I'm leaning more towards deficiancies or overwatering.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 29, 2009)

yea i think its overwatering, an i didnt mix no pearlit in my soil will that cause any problems with the roots? im usin organic miracle grow mix, an i did add a lil nut. but was like 1/4 of what it called for just 2 days ago, which is miracle grow bloom booster, how long should i wait till nutes go in for flowering?an i have 6 holles cut in the bottom of my 5 gallon bucket should i put some on the side for better drainage? and i have no hydroponic store around here the closest hydro store is 1 1/2 hours away, also whats the best way to cut your leavse for more light exposure to the bottom, an one more, supplement light to the lower buds, cfls? wattage? sorry no pics. no camera! gettn one soon tho...im new to indoors sorry for all the questions, if i wouldnt of had to move i wouldnt even be on here probably, but i love this site!


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 29, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> yea i think its overwatering, an i didnt mix no pearlit in my soil will that cause any problems with the roots? im usin organic miracle grow mix, an i did add a lil nut. but was like 1/4 of what it called for just 2 days ago, which is miracle grow bloom booster, how long should i wait till nutes go in for flowering?an i have 6 holles cut in the bottom of my 5 gallon bucket should i put some on the side for better drainage? and i have no hydroponic store around here the closest hydro store is 1 1/2 hours away, also whats the best way to cut your leavse for more light exposure to the bottom, an one more, supplement light to the lower buds, cfls? wattage? sorry no pics. no camera! gettn one soon tho...im new to indoors sorry for all the questions, if i wouldnt of had to move i wouldnt even be on here probably, but i love this site!


It's over watering definitely and possibly nute burn but yeah kind of need a pic for that one lol.

That MG organic soil.... Yeah over watering can be easy with that stuff if perlite is not added, if you don't start going lighter on the watering you're going to basically suffocate/drown your roots and you're also at risk of root rot.

Now that I know you've been using nutes.... I will probably say it's a slight slight case of nute burn. That MG soil's nutes last for about 1-2 months, so even adding a 1/4 strength too soon can burn the plants a little bit.

6 holes in your pot should be ample enough, I have 5, one in the bottom, 4 on the bottom sides.

Since you're using MG soil, go easy on the nutes and the watering a little bit, wait about a week or two and start applying at 1/4 strength again. I don't use MG nutes, I use Foxfarm nutes but I have had to use that soil once before, lol loooong story short, don't send someone else to buy your soil lol. Since your store is 1 1/2 hours away, you can either go through HTG or that store, that's your choice.

I don't like to trim leaves.... The only leaves I trim are damaged ones because those usually will not come back. Other than that I leave the leaves on there, because the leaves are a big thing when it comes to photosynthesis. If I have leaves in the way of lower bud sites or branches I will tie them back or tuck them under other leaves. Supplement lighting always helps for that also.

The CFL's I use are Helical 26 watts, now keep in mind that because they are a very much smaller wattage than 105 watts, I have to use 6-8 of them just one one power strip. I will usually use 2 power strips though, which would be about 12-16 CFL's in total.


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 29, 2009)

yea htgs ive looked at lots, im def. gonna order the foxfarm, ive got there nut. chart an such in hand, so it would be easiest i think, an from what ive seen on here very good, what about using 3-4 78 watt cfls? or do need diff. fixtures for such? im gonna go peep out your grows an get ur idea on em...thanks for the help, also to add, the stem at the bottom is real brownish looking an fades as it goes up the plant, also i have lil small whitish bugs in my soil...whats that? seven dust is what im needing im taking it?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jun 29, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> 5500k (leaning to the blue spectrum a little) is kind of in the middle as far as CFL's. 2700k for flower and 6500K for veg is what I use and I use an HPS250 with one more 2700k 105w and also a couple of 6500k 105w as side lights. That way you get the whole spectrum and I've had good success. Those 5500k should be just fine!


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 29, 2009)

Well, I harvested the other 2 plants today, I noticed one of the buds getting too ripe and had to carve out some minor bud rot ...

I didn't chop it all of the way,but I left some smaller low stuff. I am hoping that if I start adding nutes again I'll get a little extra growth. I'll get some pics in the next couple days.

Now for the total bud weight (wet)

 1247 grams  and I have three quart mason jars of trim waiting to be QWISO 

G


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 29, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Well, I harvested the other 2 plants today, I noticed one of the buds getting too ripe and had to carve out some minor bud rot ...
> 
> I didn't chop it all of the way,but I left some smaller low stuff. I am hoping that if I start adding nutes again I'll get a little extra growth. I'll get some pics in the next couple days.
> 
> ...


Great job Grazzmon.You should end up with 312 grams


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 29, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Great job Grazzmon.You should end up with 312 grams


Thanks.. damn bud rot.. had to carve a nice chunk out of two fat colas. I thought it should smell rotten or bad, but actually it smelled pretty good and I think I got a head rush when I stuck my nose in there to smell it...lol.
But all in all, I think it was a pretty succesful first grow 

G


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 29, 2009)

312 grams from a first grow is excellent. Never sell yourself short. That's other people's jobs! LOL! Great job! You sure that's mold? Sometimes I have an extra "fuzzy" spot on a bud or two but it ain't mold! Mold always smell like dog shit and terpentine with a hint of 40 day old dead mouse.


----------



## Skryptz (Jun 29, 2009)

if my room im using right now to flower my plants i 10 ft. tall 4 feet wide an 2 feet deep will my 250 work if i keep it lower enough on the plants regardless of the closet size, its closed on all 4 sides..the plants about 3 feet tall an the lights hung about 7-9 inchs above it..just until i get my box built...will this be okay..prob. take like 3 weeks for my box..


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 29, 2009)

250 covers a 3x3" space with ample light. The 250 will put out enough heat that you will need some sort of venting. One up high to get rid of the heat and one down low to bring in fresh air and a small oscellating fan to give the plant some movement to stregthen the stems.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 29, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Well, I harvested the other 2 plants today, I noticed one of the buds getting too ripe and had to carve out some minor bud rot ...
> 
> I didn't chop it all of the way,but I left some smaller low stuff. I am hoping that if I start adding nutes again I'll get a little extra growth. I'll get some pics in the next couple days.
> 
> ...


Awesome job Grazz, ouch on the mold, but you made out pretty damn well there. Again great job dude .



MostlyCrazy said:


> 312 grams from a first grow is excellent. Never sell yourself short. That's other people's jobs! LOL! Great job! You sure that's mold? Sometimes I have an extra "fuzzy" spot on a bud or two but it ain't mold! Mold always smell like dog shit and terpentine with a hint of 40 day old dead mouse.


Wow.... That's a pretty vivid description there Crazy lol .


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 30, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> 312 grams from a first grow is excellent. Never sell yourself short. That's other people's jobs! LOL! Great job! You sure that's mold? Sometimes I have an extra "fuzzy" spot on a bud or two but it ain't mold! Mold always smell like dog shit and terpentine with a hint of 40 day old dead mouse.


Well.. I have three big dogs and some turpentine.... but can't seem to locate my 40 day old dead mouse 

Thanks, it actually smelled really good but looked fibrous like mold. I don't think I will miss it even if it wasn't mold though  312 grams !!

I am extremely happy with the harvest, just need to wait out the cure... Thanks for all of the help I got here, you guys/gals have been great and I hope I can help others in return.. keep it going 250 wattr's...lol

G


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jun 30, 2009)

Next time smoke the mold! If it smells good smoke it! OK 312 is my new target but I'm going to have to use two systems since I veg them long and only put 3 max fems per pot. I'll come after you with a big bud cross! LOL!

By the way if you can't tell I'm smoking some of my "mold" or fuzzy bud as I call it! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


----------



## PuRpL3UrK3l (Jul 1, 2009)

Hello everybody,
I've been researching constantly for the past few months on this site and others and now have decided to finally post a lil something.
Figured I'd try here since I'm currently running 2 of Sun Systems nice lil 150 watters. (Close enough to 250? haha)
But for the past few months i've been cultivating some good bagseed i've been saving for awhile and just recently chopped my first real harvest (First grow, few years ago, 10ft tall plant outside, bugs, nasty outcome with no experience needless to say =D)
Not to stray though, these first 2 were I guess you could say mini plants to re-introduce myself, roughly 18in and 20-22in single cola harvests with the total wet weight of 60g and dry at about 20-25g, but thank god I'm actually pleased with the bud.
Oh and I have been vegging with a couple CFL's and a cheap Ott-Lite for some blue spectrum until a MH light comes thru and my larger veg space.
Now i'm working with a slightly larger Indica mix that has resin production like no bagseed i've ever seen. I LST'd it at a young age and decided to abandon that when I realized how slow it is with crappy CFL's (not even the 18 dollar ones =X) and a week or so before flower I FIM'd and have had great results with multiple colas. This plant is only about 22in high also, and I just recently decided to lop some smaller branches off to let my larger main buds get more light and let it stop wasting energy on those branches that aren't really showing too much activity. And for now I must get some rest and this post is tooo long lol But please feel free to ask me anything and i'll try to post some pics of the harvest and all my new babies coming up!! Thanks alot. Peace.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 1, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Next time smoke the mold! If it smells good smoke it! OK 312 is my new target but I'm going to have to use two systems since I veg them long and only put 3 max fems per pot. I'll come after you with a big bud cross! LOL!
> 
> By the way if you can't tell I'm smoking some of my "mold" or fuzzy bud as I call it! WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!


I smoked moldy weed once back in the day in HS and never again , it tasted the way you would imagine swamp ass would taste, the high was weird, and no just no no never again lol. It was a bag of schwag which was bad enough, add that mold and .... yeah no. Needless to say I learned 3 things that day, one I don't like schwag, two I don't like mold and three I sure as hell don't like the two together lol.



PuRpL3UrK3l said:


> Hello everybody,
> I've been researching constantly for the past few months on this site and others and now have decided to finally post a lil something.
> Figured I'd try here since I'm currently running 2 of Sun Systems nice lil 150 watters. (Close enough to 250? haha)
> But for the past few months i've been cultivating some good bagseed i've been saving for awhile and just recently chopped my first real harvest (First grow, few years ago, 10ft tall plant outside, bugs, nasty outcome with no experience needless to say =D)
> ...


Lol and I thought I wrote novels lol, welcome to the club Purpl3 .


----------



## PuRpL3UrK3l (Jul 1, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol and I thought I wrote novels lol, welcome to the club Purpl3 .


What can I say, Doob? Sometimes I just get wrapped up in the things I love lol

But I should have my previous harvest pics and my other larger baby ready to cut in the next week. To show everybody my lil pride and joys


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 1, 2009)

But Doob! If it didn't smell bad it wasn't mold! No one ever smokes mold more than once! LOL!


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 1, 2009)

One day my boy an i was caving an we came out an smoked a bowl an he was fuckn with the rocks an found a baggie an it had weed, shit was like brownish,black, he smoked it, said he got high as shit, i didnt tho...but yes Shwag sucks ass...why im growing now, also the raising prices of good weed on the southeast coast!


----------



## zechbro (Jul 1, 2009)

hey guys my 2 girls in scrog are just about ready to be put under the 250 for flowering.... i was wanting some input though... im using that green square plastic mesh that you get from the hardware store, each square is 2inches by 2 inches, so ive got a 4x6 squares per plant... reckon i could have a cola per hole in the mesh? or wil that be to crammed? should i go for every other square to give them some room? 12 tips per plant or 24?


----------



## zechbro (Jul 1, 2009)

also how big should i let the tips get b4 flowering? will they all increase to the same height at the start of flowering so i can maintain an even canopy?


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 1, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> But Doob! If it didn't smell bad it wasn't mold! No one ever smokes mold more than once! LOL!


It did smell good, but the gray fibrous look of it when I spread the bud open kinda worried me.. I used it for QWISO though with a good bit of the trimmings. 

Now I am thinking of using some of the hash to make some butter for cooking but in 3 hours of searching the net I haven't found a thread with a ratio of qwiso to butter.. Anyone have an answer to that? 

G


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 1, 2009)

First, glad it did not go to waste. That would make me sad! LOL! Did cannabutter a few times myself in a crock pot. I used an oz of trim/leaf to 1lb of butter and about 1/2 cup water. Kind of depends on the quality of the trim. If it's good shit then maybe less. I was using bagseed when I did it and was just messy around trying to learn how to do stuff. I used one of those $10 little crockpots. Melt butter on low until it's liquid, add 1/2 cup water, stir, Grid the trim or whatever until it's like flour ( I used a coffe grinder - love my toys). That way more of the surface is exposed to the butter. I cooked mine on high for the first couple of hours and then turned it to low for about the next 8-10 ( had to sleep sometime). Stirred it when I got up It Really, Really Reeks! Total cook time was about 14 hours. May not need that much. More probably wouldn't hurt. Let it cool a bit. When it's ok to handle (no need to get burned), pour it through a metal coffee filter into a bid party cup ( big gulp or better). Those metal coffee filter seem to fit perfectly and let the butter drip into the cup. Let it drip a while ( the longer the better) and press ever so lightly on the now spent trim to get the rest of the butter. Here's where you have to be careful not to press too hard on the glob in the metal coffee filter. If the butter drips out it has less vegetable matter in it and it just taste like butter when used. If you press too hard, some of the leaf material is forced out along with the last bit of butter. Still not bad but the butter is green and you can taste of bit of the spent trim. Not bad just funny tasting to me. You can tell the difference between loaded and unloaded at least. Put the cup in the freezer for at least an hour or until it solidifies. The butter will be seperated on top of the water. Pull it from the freezer and set it in a little luke warm/hot water for about 15 sec to loosen it a bit. In the sink turn the cup upside down. The butter will slide out with a little coaxing (slide a knife down the side). The water will come rushing out and you will be left with a large yellow hockey puck. If there is any slime on the part of the puck where the butter met the water then cut/wipe that off. It's bitter as hell. Take your newly minted yellow hockey puck and cut into 4 pieces and use in reciepes as you would a stick of butter.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 1, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> First, glad it did not go to waste. That would make me sad! LOL! Did cannabutter a few times myself in a crock pot. I used an oz of trim/leaf to 1lb of butter and about 1/2 cup water. Kind of depends on the quality of the trim. If it's good shit then maybe less. I was using bagseed when I did it and was just messy around trying to learn how to do stuff. I used one of those $10 little crockpots. Melt butter on low until it's liquid, add 1/2 cup water, stir, Grid the trim or whatever until it's like flour ( I used a coffe grinder - love my toys). That way more of the surface is exposed to the butter. I cooked mine on high for the first couple of hours and then turned it to low for about the next 8-10 ( had to sleep sometime). Stirred it when I got up It Really, Really Reeks! Total cook time was about 14 hours. May not need that much. More probably wouldn't hurt. Let it cool a bit. When it's ok to handle (no need to get burned), pour it through a metal coffee filter into a bid party cup ( big gulp or better). Those metal coffee filter seem to fit perfectly and let the butter drip into the cup. Let it drip a while ( the longer the better) and press ever so lightly on the now spent trim to get the rest of the butter. Here's where you have to be careful not to press too hard on the glob in the metal coffee filter. If the butter drips out it has less vegetable matter in it and it just taste like butter when used. If you press too hard, some of the leaf material is forced out along with the last bit of butter. Still not bad but the butter is green and you can taste of bit of the spent trim. Not bad just funny tasting to me. You can tell the difference between loaded and unloaded at least. Put the cup in the freezer for at least an hour or until it solidifies. The butter will be seperated on top of the water. Pull it from the freezer and set it in a little luke warm/hot water for about 15 sec to loosen it a bit. In the sink turn the cup upside down. The butter will slide out with a little coaxing (slide a knife down the side). The water will come rushing out and you will be left with a large yellow hockey puck. If there is any slime on the part of the puck where the butter met the water then cut/wipe that off. It's bitter as hell. Take your newly minted yellow hockey puck and cut into 4 pieces and use in reciepes as you would a stick of butter.


Thanks Crazy,
I will probably be giving that a try, but I figured since I already have a nice amount of iso hash that I could use some of that in the butter and bypass all of the cooking and freezing..lol I'm just a bit lazy and I hear it's pretty aromatic.. 
Mrs Grazz  wouldn't like that too much.

G


----------



## zechbro (Jul 1, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks Crazy,
> I will probably be giving that a try, but I figured since I already have a nice amount of iso hash that I could use some of that in the butter and bypass all of the cooking and freezing..lol I'm just a bit lazy and I hear it's pretty aromatic..
> Mrs Grazz  wouldn't like that too much.
> 
> G


 iso hash? ive made oils befor using iso, do you just leave it a lil longer and does it solidfy?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 1, 2009)

You prefer the direct approach I see! I just wait till she goes to sleep and get up before she does and spray Frebreeze. 35 years experience will teach you a trick or two! LOL! I have a chuck or two of ISO around here somewhere!


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 1, 2009)

zechbro said:


> iso hash? ive made oils befor using iso, do you just leave it a lil longer and does it solidfy?


Zechbro,

It's actually just a sticky marble size ball..and I figure that it will melt pretty quickly with the butter. It's some really potent smoke and I can just imagine the brownies or cookies...ummmmm

G


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 2, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> But Doob! If it didn't smell bad it wasn't mold! No one ever smokes mold more than once! LOL!


Oh no it smelled like shit don't get me wrong about that, but the taste was sooo much worse than it smelled . Definitely remember the taste more vividly than the smell though lol.

Someone would have to be one sick pup to smoke mold more than once ewww lol.



zechbro said:


> hey guys my 2 girls in scrog are just about ready to be put under the 250 for flowering.... i was wanting some input though... im using that green square plastic mesh that you get from the hardware store, each square is 2inches by 2 inches, so ive got a 4x6 squares per plant... reckon i could have a cola per hole in the mesh? or wil that be to crammed? should i go for every other square to give them some room? 12 tips per plant or 24?


That amount of spacing is fine for a cola per square, it'll be a little tight, but not unbearable or harmful.

Hope this helps Zech.



Grazzmon said:


> Zechbro,
> 
> It's actually just a sticky marble size ball..and I figure that it will melt pretty quickly with the butter. It's some really potent smoke and I can just imagine the brownies or cookies...ummmmm
> 
> G



*Hash Cannabutter tutorial with pictures*

Hope this helps


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 2, 2009)

Video is cool, Doob! Thanks.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 2, 2009)

Doobs you Rock Girl....lol


----------



## zechbro (Jul 2, 2009)

i second that you da man... i mean woman ahaha


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 2, 2009)

zechbro said:


> i second that you da man... i mean woman ahaha


Agreed, agreed!! Great post Doobs..

Nice link to hash butter, Thanks.. I may have to adjust for the iso right? From what I have tried (one hitter of scrapings blew me away) and read Qwiso is more potent than hash.

But, then again I may be a lightweight, I took roughly a 20 year break...lol

G


----------



## zechbro (Jul 2, 2009)

yo grazzmo that iso hash, its when you get iso mix it with herb, strain it then boil it off yea? we make it here but we call it oils, its usually the consistancy of honey and golden if color if the cabb is briefly dunked in the iso, and turns greener the longer its left to sit.... how do you get it to go rock hard? or is it still soft?


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 2, 2009)

zechbro said:


> yo grazzmo that iso hash, its when you get iso mix it with herb, strain it then boil it off yea? we make it here but we call it oils, its usually the consistancy of honey and golden if color if the cabb is briefly dunked in the iso, and turns greener the longer its left to sit.... how do you get it to go rock hard? or is it still soft?


 Zechbro, yeah thats the stuff, I do a 30 second vigorous shake and just let it evaporate. It never gets rock hard, it's at the best like a putty ball and turns to liquid as soon as you put heat to it.

G


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 3, 2009)

The Third Dimension update. Day 38 of flower.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 3, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Video is cool, Doob! Thanks.


Lol no problem.



Mindmelted said:


> Doobs you Rock Girl....lol


Noooo you rock Mind!! Lol but thank you.



zechbro said:


> i second that you da man... i mean woman ahaha


Lol this one had me laughing good zech lol, thanks.



Grazzmon said:


> Agreed, agreed!! Great post Doobs..
> 
> Nice link to hash butter, Thanks.. I may have to adjust for the iso right? From what I have tried (one hitter of scrapings blew me away) and read Qwiso is more potent than hash.
> 
> ...


A little but not very much, iso hash is basically like budder or honey oil that's been heated for too long and whipped. You're doing the same thing with iso that you would do with butane.

You should only really have a slight problem with the potency being a little much, other than that everything else should fall in place.

Since butter has oils in it, it works as a catalyst between the oils in the butter and the oils from the hash/hash oil, binding the oils together in the butter.

Hope this helps Grazz, thanks for the compliment, and you're welcome.



AlteredBeast said:


> The Third Dimension update. Day 38 of flower.


Looking awesome Altered keep up the great work dude.


----------



## zechbro (Jul 3, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> The Third Dimension update. Day 38 of flower.


 alterewd that looks sicks... there so devaloped for 5 weeks... when do you think they will be done? is it soil or hydro?


----------



## 70s Stoner (Jul 3, 2009)

Wretched420, Thanks for this great idea and post. I am just starting out this season and this fits into what type of grow I am projecting. What I cal Kitchen Cabinet Grows, Not that I would grow in the Kitchen..... Well? ... No, Anyway I am and plan to continue to continue to prefect my method and this is sure some good info. I split time with my plants that are in veg mode between inside and outside lighting to save $$ on the e bill. So at 8 pm every night they go back into the cupboard till 8 am the next morn. I do the same for my flowering plants. I bring them into total dark in a cabinet at 7 pm and bring them back out at 8 am the next. I like to give them that extra hour in cabinet darkness to be sure it is sure the days are getting shorter little lady, start making your pretty flowers! So far it is working great! When my veg plants get sufficiently healthy happy and about 2.5  tall I start leaving them out doors with a dim light timed to come on every night at 8 pm and off at 8 am. I am quite sure I am not the first to come up with these few simple methods, thats not so much why I bring them up, I only explain my current grow and my ideas as an effort to try and introduce myself as efficiently as I can. I look forward to our future friendships and endeavors. And yes I was around and growing and breeding some of our great ancestral strains. We are worlds from that time now and I look forward to coming to all your combined wisdom out there Rollitup, Lets Grow!!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 3, 2009)

Only problem I see with the in and out is bugs. Any trouble in that area?

Altered, Those are some dank buds! Was looking at that strain too and you're one hell of a ginnea pig! LOL!


----------



## rabidcow (Jul 3, 2009)

hi all! subscribed. placing an order for a 250w HPS after the weekend. so happy to have found thi thread! it could help me in my final choice of what light to buy and from where.
i ofcoure do not want to over spend, but also dont want a piece of chit. i am going to build a DIY cool tube like in this link http://www.gardenscure.com/420/lighting/80835-vernonsupremes-cool-tube-construction.html it is basicly a glass Bake-a-Round pyrex tube with the light inside it. anybody running this? if so what 250w hps did you buy to run this way?
my grow space is small, 30"x16"x 52". 
here is the light and ballast i was looking at http://www.insidesun.com/1f59614e9a5c9ca3451f877b573ad87d.item its cheap, i know but is it insufficiant? i see a bunch of bulbs 2 choose from is there a particular bulb i should be looking to get?
hope i didnt lay 2 many quetions at once. any suggestionss would be awesome. 
have a great fourth ery1


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 3, 2009)

zechbro said:


> alterewd that looks sicks... there so devaloped for 5 weeks... when do you think they will be done? is it soil or hydro?


Subcool, the breeder of these beauties, says they'll be done in 7 weeks. When I was browsing hempdepot the Third Dimension really stood out to me so I got them. That was a while back when I first started, I did three bagseed grows for practice and then started 3 third dimension. All 3 turned out to be female. I vegged them for 8 weeks, at 7 weeks I took clones of all three, named the original three 3d1, 3d2, and 3d3. The 3d1 is by far the best cloner with a 100% success rate with 3d2 running close behind with about 90%. 3d3, the tallest and most indica dominant, didnt fair so well with only a 50% success rate cloning. So after 8 weeks of veg under 8 26w blue spectrum cfls and 5 weeks and 4 days of flower under a 250w hps with homemade reflector, two 45w led panels, three blue to one red bulb ratio, and two 10.0 uvb 20w flouro tubes, this is where I'm at. Its a soil grow using miracle grow organic choice soil with lime and extra perlite in 1 gallon pots for veg and when I trasnplanted into 4 gallon pots I used miracle grow african violet soil ane added lime, perlite, bloodmeal, and epsom salt. For veg I used miracle grow all purpose liquid concentrate at 1/4 strength of what the instructions said, I'll probably make it slightly stronger next time. For flower I've been using african violet water soluble plant food. I'll be honest, I plucked a lil nasty bud and let it dry for three days. That was three days ago, today I blazed that shit in a bowl. I stayed stoned right nicely for about three hours and then started gettin sleepy so I took out the rest. I'm feelin good.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 3, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Altered, Those are some dank buds! Was looking at that strain too and you're one hell of a ginnea pig! LOL!


Thanks crazy. I didnt know it at the time I bought them since I was just starting to learn about growing but this third dimension is something that only subcool himself seems to know about. Nobody else I've heard from on this site has heard of these little gems. Check this out https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/189763-alphabetical-cannabis-thread-3.html . I kept bugging subcool to give me more info on 3d and finally he posted this. I'm definitely gonna get some of his jacks cleaner. I really dont mind being the one to experiment with this one, ya know?


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 3, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Thanks crazy. I didnt know it at the time I bought them since I was just starting to learn about growing but this third dimension is something that only subcool himself seems to know about. Nobody else I've heard from on this site has heard of these little gems. Check this out https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/189763-alphabetical-cannabis-thread-3.html . I kept bugging subcool to give me more info on 3d and finally he posted this. I'm definitely gonna get some of his jacks cleaner. I really dont mind being the one to experiment with this one, ya know?


Hempdepot for more info on TGA beans lol, at least that's where I go , but I'll definitely check that link out. Subcool is definitely a good grower and his cow Bogart is the cutest ever.


----------



## 70s Stoner (Jul 3, 2009)

MostlyCraZy 
Ya know i thought I may have a bug problem too both the issue of; inside cupboard lighting (Out doors  in a shed) and back out into natural sunlight as well as lights on out doors but what I do there is combine bug light & 25w mini florescent bulbs. Just enough light to keep it from flowering. I switch off and put 2 directional reflector florescent 100w bulbs and they love it! Pretty low tech growing and lots of testing of theory going on here . Well ok Im killin lots of stuff over there but Im havin some pretty dumb luck over there with that technique Kind of growing I guess.
If I cant learn something, its not worth doing! No ya cant use that....

*Later*


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 4, 2009)

AB,

Very good info on the third dimension. It just swung to the top of "to get" list. Gotta love subcools info and technique. It make me envious. It also keeps my driv alive to learn more and start breeding after I get some experience with a variety of strains. So far the LSD is defiietly on my list and I have high hopes for some RP Purple Wreck. A little skunk, a little trainwreck, some urkel and subcools stuffs sound like a good goal at this point.

70's.

Glad to hear it's working out! Low tech is ok and sometimes works better. Maybe you just keep moving it so much the bugs don't have time to find it! Poor liitle scout bug goes out and finds your stuff and goes back to tell the others and they come and call him a liar! Then he finds it again and goes back to tell them and they follow him again and it's not there again. Little bug gets demoted to worker bug and it's all your fault!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 4, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> AB,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now there is a good imagination. LMAO.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 4, 2009)

ight fellas ive had my babys in flowering for 6 days, seems to be doin ok, still no cam. tho...the tips on the blades of the leaves are curling up though, what you think the prob. may be, i know its hard to tell witout a picture...also the leaves are starting to get a lil bit crystal lookin like possible trics.? how much should i water?


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 4, 2009)

anyone have a power cord for a digital ballast from HTGsupply. they sent me the light without one. i havent called them about it untill now 3 months later so they might not give me one idk.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 4, 2009)

shit i would call em, if they sent it witout one they did, they try to give u shit just tell em ur sendin it back an want ur money back then they will prob. say how bout we just send u a cord lol..more then likely theyll send u one...but g'luck..


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 4, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> anyone have a power cord for a digital ballast from HTGsupply. they sent me the light without one. i havent called them about it untill now 3 months later so they might not give me one idk.


You might be able to get away with buying a cord for a Desktop PC power supply, depending on what the input looks like on the digital ballast, I'm pretty sure they use the same type of cord.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 4, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> ight fellas ive had my babys in flowering for 6 days, seems to be doin ok, still no cam. tho...the tips on the blades of the leaves are curling up though, what you think the prob. may be, i know its hard to tell witout a picture...also the leaves are starting to get a lil bit crystal lookin like possible trics.? how much should i water?


Lol and ladies....

Heat stress will do that to leaves as well as nutrient burn. If the leaves don't look burned and brown and crispy then it's probably heat stress. What are your temps in your grow area?

If it's the leaves closer to the flowers those are more than likely trichomes.

I don't know how the watering schedule is for hydro, but I know for soil you check weight, or dig about an inch or so down from top soil, if it's dry more than likely you have to water, I also check the holes on the bottom sides to make sure that soil is somewhat dry.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 4, 2009)

Sorry doob i should say that because the ladies been the most help so far lol!!..my light was a lil to low i think, it was about 6 inchs above the top of the plants. i raised it to about 12-13 inchs above ladies, i have no clue, but room temp. i keep at 70-72, u def. feel a heat diff. stickin ur hand in..since raisin the light its cooled a lil bit but still need to build my box because of aroma ..i have a house fan which has 2 fans on it in there blowin, i stik my finger in an its damp, i give about a half a gallon every time i waterif its a lil brown on top of the soil, if i start with MG Bloom Booster Nuts. then switch to foxfarm nuts. when i get them which is about 3 weeks, should i just stick with MG? or flush an start with foxfarm? im gettn the tiger bloom trio pack...sry so long....also growin in soil..


----------



## 70s Stoner (Jul 5, 2009)

Any pix of your harvest Grazzmon?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 5, 2009)

Hope all the clubbers had a safe 4th
Just smoked a nug of the White Berry
And now i cant get off the couch


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 5, 2009)

was great..fireworks on the beach! i wish i had a big fat bud  i just ran out of shiskaberry from my dealer ...question tho....with my 250 watt in my closet it has mayb 1/16 light leak around the edges..think that hurt me?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 5, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> was great..fireworks on the beach! i wish i had a big fat bud  i just ran out of shiskaberry from my dealer ...question tho....with my 250 watt in my closet it has mayb 1/16 light leak around the edges..think that hurt me?


I do not think that will be a issue


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 5, 2009)

Get some weather stripping and seal up the leak... It is real easy and you will have less of a chance of hermie


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 5, 2009)

word is it the light leakage out when the lights are on or the light leakage in when the lights are off that hurts it?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 5, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> word is it the light leakage out when the lights are on or the light leakage in when the lights are off that hurts it?



I would think that light leaking out could be a security issue, and light leaking in can cause hermies so thats an issue too. I'd just fix the leak.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 5, 2009)

security is blah. my room ranks of weed regardless an lights run during day, but if light leakin in is what i need to worry about i think im okie smokie, but i have a solution! startin MG Nuts. 2morrow...guess gone go with what i have an see how it turns out..thanks for the help tho. guys, an i kinda figured it was light leakin in


----------



## fate88 (Jul 6, 2009)

alright guys so i've been doing a ton of reading and research over the past couple weeks and think im ready to start my very first grow. i have an approximately 2x2x7ft closet that is painted white in the inside. there is a hole drilled in the ceiling leading to the attic and a fan running inside for ventilation. im planning on using a 250w hps with a chrome batwing reflector for flowering (12/12 light cycle at the end of 2nd week) and the hps with a 4ft 2x tube fluorescent light for veg (24/7 light cycle for the 1st 2 weeks). i plan on growing 3 plants, 2 bubble dust and 1 mazar-i-sharif. i'm gonna use miracle grow all purpose and flowering food once a week to feed the plants during the respective cycles. i want to use the super cropping method to increase yield which i will do during the vegetative phase. i'll water the plant appropriately every day (i'm not sure on if and how often i have to flush so input would be appreciated). i'll stop feeding the plant 2 weeks before harvest and start flushing it with a lot of water then keep it in the dark for 2 days before harvest. still gotta do more research on proper drying and curing but does my plan sound pretty legit to you guys? thanks!


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 6, 2009)

my friend is trying to start a perpetual ebb and flow with a 250. He wants to get a dual 250 ballast but is there a way for one light to run 12/12 and the other to run 18/6?


----------



## zechbro (Jul 6, 2009)

anhedonia said:


> my friend is trying to start a perpetual ebb and flow with a 250. He wants to get a dual 250 ballast but is there a way for one light to run 12/12 and the other to run 18/6?


you could try one of those 1 to 2 plugs(double tap) , and some adapters... the plug from my ballast to my light is a 3 pronged one im sure you could find something that would work, but id be more concerned with blowing your ballast...


----------



## zechbro (Jul 6, 2009)

hey guys heres some pics of my grow, veg box with the cfls and the gurls have just moved into there new box with the 250...


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 6, 2009)

fate 88 sounds like a good plan, im a newbie at growing inside im in a 2x4x8 closet with 2 bag seeds under 250..i vegged in window tho...g'luck start a journal an add pics.! would like to see these strains

zechbro nifty setup u got goin!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 7, 2009)

haven't been on lately whats going on clubbers


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 7, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> Sorry doob i should say that because the ladies been the most help so far lol!!..my light was a lil to low i think, it was about 6 inchs above the top of the plants. i raised it to about 12-13 inchs above ladies, i have no clue, but room temp. i keep at 70-72, u def. feel a heat diff. stickin ur hand in..since raisin the light its cooled a lil bit but still need to build my box because of aroma ..i have a house fan which has 2 fans on it in there blowin, i stik my finger in an its damp, i give about a half a gallon every time i waterif its a lil brown on top of the soil, if i start with MG Bloom Booster Nuts. then switch to foxfarm nuts. when i get them which is about 3 weeks, should i just stick with MG? or flush an start with foxfarm? im gettn the tiger bloom trio pack...sry so long....also growin in soil..


With my 3 gallon pots I water about every 3 days with a half gallon per plant.

Flush out the MG and use Fox at a 1/4 strength at first, for better results.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 7, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> I would think that light leaking out could be a security issue, and light leaking in can cause hermies so thats an issue too. I'd just fix the leak.


Bingo, Altered is right on the money.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 7, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haven't been on lately whats going on clubbers


Wretched!! Hugs  lol!!

Not too much dude, just re-cooping from the burnt-ness from this weekend. My girl's bday was on the 2nd, then the 4th, we celebrated it all mainly on the 5th but we still kinda celebrated on the 2nd-4th too lol.

Needless to say I smoked way too much this weekend. Had Wonderberry, White Widow, Honeymoon, and Black Domina this go around so it wasn't too bad.

The Black Dom though.... Wow.... My buddy harvests earlier than me because he likes a more uplifting high. I'm kind of scared to harvest how I normally harvest because god damn.... That shit is pretty hardcore heavy even being harvested a bit early. I can't tell you how many times I smoked like half a bowl and woke up like 2-3 hours later with my pipe still in my hand this weekend lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 7, 2009)

fate88 said:


> alright guys so i've been doing a ton of reading and research over the past couple weeks and think im ready to start my very first grow. i have an approximately 2x2x7ft closet that is painted white in the inside. there is a hole drilled in the ceiling leading to the attic and a fan running inside for ventilation. im planning on using a 250w hps with a chrome batwing reflector for flowering (12/12 light cycle at the end of 2nd week) and the hps with a 4ft 2x tube fluorescent light for veg (24/7 light cycle for the 1st 2 weeks). i plan on growing 3 plants, 2 bubble dust and 1 mazar-i-sharif. i'm gonna use miracle grow all purpose and flowering food once a week to feed the plants during the respective cycles. i want to use the super cropping method to increase yield which i will do during the vegetative phase. i'll water the plant appropriately every day (i'm not sure on if and how often i have to flush so input would be appreciated). i'll stop feeding the plant 2 weeks before harvest and start flushing it with a lot of water then keep it in the dark for 2 days before harvest. still gotta do more research on proper drying and curing but does my plan sound pretty legit to you guys? thanks!


Welcome to the club, your plan sounds pretty solid, just make sure to have a lower intake fan so cool air can come in and then exhaust the hot air from the top (Like in your plan) and your ventilation should be pretty golden with an oscillating fan.



anhedonia said:


> my friend is trying to start a perpetual ebb and flow with a 250. He wants to get a dual 250 ballast but is there a way for one light to run 12/12 and the other to run 18/6?


Welcome to the club.

Your friend should just invest in a couple of timers. Both rooms are more than likely going to need a power strip each, at least mine do.

He or she has a lot more $$ to invest for a good grow, so might as well start now you know?

You get what you pay for with growing from my experience.



zechbro said:


> hey guys heres some pics of my grow, veg box with the cfls and the gurls have just moved into there new box with the 250...


Looking good Zech, keep up the good work and keep us updated.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 7, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hope all the clubbers had a safe 4th
> Just smoked a nug of the White Berry
> And now i cant get off the couch


I demand a smoke report right now!! Lol jk Mind , but a smoke report would be nice  , hint hint lol.

So at what % of amber did you harvest at? I want to guess around 50-60%, since 70% or more you'd have trichs dying out lol.

You obviously got that couch lock you wanted though lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 7, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I demand a smoke report right now!! Lol jk Mind , but a smoke report would be nice  , hint hint lol.
> 
> So at what % of amber did you harvest at? I want to guess around 50-60%, since 70% or more you'd have trichs dying out lol.
> 
> You obviously got that couch lock you wanted though lol.


Okay,Okay 

It's been hard getting off the couch  

The WB was taken at a 60/40 ratio(Amber/Cloudy)

Just weighed again and i got 224 grams

3rd Week of cure and we have a very hashy/Fruity taste.On exhale you get a tangy fruity taste and very thick hash taste.Buzz starts off really Heady and then locks your ASS down.Very nice actually the way i like it.It's like been in a temporary coma for a bit

Overall very happy with this grow and again thanks to all the clubbers.And a extra big thanks to Doobs and Wretched420kiss-ass


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks doob yes i hung a sheet over the sliding doors figured that would help with any light tryin to get in incredibaly small cracks...startin to see some bud formation on my big girl been about 8 days under 12/12 light, moneys tight tho., i have no reflective or nuthin, white walls on 2 sides is it, i started with 1/4 MG Bloom Booster, i couldnt afford foxfarm, but going to get it, as for future grows, will keep updated, roll that shit, light that shit, smoke that shit! but got a temp. gauge an its steady 78-85, 50-55 % humidty. i been watering about 1/2 gallon in my 5 gallon bucket for my big girl daily, to much ya think?, bout 1/4 gallon in my other which is 3 gallon shes beautiful, i have a sativa and a indica im pretty sure, ill try to get pics. sooon.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 8, 2009)

sounds like everybody is doing good thats great to hear lol!!!!!

Doobs that sounds like a great weekend lol wish i could be smoking that..

got any pix Mind sounds like a good harvest and smoke! coma's are nice sometimes !


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Okay,Okay
> 
> It's been hard getting off the couch
> 
> ...


Lol "Buzz starts off really Heady and then locks your ASS down." lol that's awesome Mind, you rock lol.

Sounds nice, I think I'm sold though honestly. Been still saving for some more beans, especially since the Tude raised prices on certain things.

Also no need to thank Mind (Although appreciated), you've got yourself some great smoke now and that's what matters . 

Very happy for you dude.

By the way, the girls have started to kick into overdrive. I'll post pictures when I have the patience for the upload time lol, 40-45 minutes for 4 pictures or so.... nuh uh no lol.



Skryptz said:


> thanks doob yes i hung a sheet over the sliding doors figured that would help with any light tryin to get in incredibaly small cracks...startin to see some bud formation on my big girl been about 8 days under 12/12 light, moneys tight tho., i have no reflective or nuthin, white walls on 2 sides is it, i started with 1/4 MG Bloom Booster, i couldnt afford foxfarm, but going to get it, as for future grows, will keep updated, roll that shit, light that shit, smoke that shit! but got a temp. gauge an its steady 78-85, 50-55 % humidty. i been watering about 1/2 gallon in my 5 gallon bucket for my big girl daily, to much ya think?, bout 1/4 gallon in my other which is 3 gallon shes beautiful, i have a sativa and a indica im pretty sure, ill try to get pics. sooon.


Not necessarily too much watering, as much as too often. You want to saturate your soil until a little water comes out of the holes at the bottom of the pot. Leave the plant alone until the soil that you can see through the bottom holes is somewhat dry, then water again. You can also tell by picking up the pot and checking the weight. Strains can differ on watering schedules too, so if your girls are liking it and are healthy then don't change what you're doing.

Temps are high though, 68F low and 78 high, if you have to 82F is probably the max. High temps can cause stunting in growth as well as other issues. As far as reflectivity, white is more reflective than mylar, not by much but it is. If you need to get some type of mylar for another wall that's not too reflective because it's not white or whatever. Go to Walmart and pick up some cheap ass mylar gift wrap, and use the non-frilly foo foo design side. Nutes, with MG just make sure you flush for about 2 1/2 to 3 weeks before harvest.

Hope this helps.



Wretched420 said:


> Doobs that sounds like a great weekend lol wish i could be smoking that..!


You know I do have a queen sized sofa bed in the living room right? Lol jk Wretched.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 8, 2009)

Can't wait to see them Doobs


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 8, 2009)

thanks doob, have u tryed the Co2 in a bottle trick? i heard it will help my plants with the temps. bein higher? that true...but im 10 days in flowering with who i call Big Baby, and 7 days in with the other i call k-9 an not much buds are formin...if u force flower how much longer does it take to flower? Doob im growing in my closet an have no way to ventilate an broke as hell, she looks healthy just lower fan leaves keep dying out with new ones there, this check im investing tho., considering my temps r really high an might have an effect on my plants producing(which ive heard), any ideas on a nice filter/ventilation round 70$? 

i know its hard witout pics. if u bare with me! cant wait to see a pic. of em. been a long time waiting


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 8, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Can't wait to see them Doobs


Yeah I just took some really nice shots too lol, still debating though. Ate a canna cookie that was meant for Rainbow people yesterday.... My god.... Apparently about a pound was used per pound of butter.... yeah.... I'm lazy today lol.



Skryptz said:


> thanks doob, have u tryed the Co2 in a bottle trick? i heard it will help my plants with the temps. bein higher? that true...but im 10 days in flowering with who i call Big Baby, and 7 days in with the other i call k-9 an not much buds are formin...if u force flower how much longer does it take to flower? Doob im growing in my closet an have no way to ventilate an broke as hell, she looks healthy just lower fan leaves keep dying out with new ones there, this check im investing tho., considering my temps r really high an might have an effect on my plants producing(which ive heard), any ideas on a nice filter/ventilation round 70$?
> 
> i know its hard witout pics. if u bare with me! cant wait to see a pic. of em. been a long time waiting


Haven't tried the bottle trick, but science wise it should work, you'll just need a lot of activated yeast lol. You heard right, Co2 will help with higher temps as well as growth and development.

As far as filter and vent, you can make your own Carbon filter, which works but not as well as the name brand stuff. You can get dryer ducting for ventilation as well at any Home depot, Lowe's or store like that.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 8, 2009)

cool appreciate it, im gonna hang a thick blanket over my window cuz its right beside my closet an put it up when my 12/12 cycle is done, so i can take the sheet off the door, temps rose to 91 when i put it over the doors, over the window will be better def., as far as ductin an them fans, think just run a 4 inch in 4 inch out, would do the trick?i keep house temp at 70, def. have some plannin to do, thanks for the help doob! also im gonna put a gallon bottle froze with ice behind the fan, i know that will help...wha about bud development?, 10 days an it has hairs shootin out but not really formin buds like i see around here!


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 9, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> cool appreciate it, im gonna hang a thick blanket over my window cuz its right beside my closet an put it up when my 12/12 cycle is done, so i can take the sheet off the door, temps rose to 91 when i put it over the doors, over the window will be better def., as far as ductin an them fans, think just run a 4 inch in 4 inch out, would do the trick?i keep house temp at 70, def. have some plannin to do, thanks for the help doob! also im gonna put a gallon bottle froze with ice behind the fan, i know that will help...wha about bud development?, 10 days an it has hairs shootin out but not really formin buds like i see around here!


The fan bit depends.... If you're going to make an AC for WAY cheap, yeah pretty ghetto but it works. Get a tupperware or pan or something and put it under 2 frozen 2 liter bottles of water. Get a cardboard box or box, and cut two holes in the front and the back the entrance hole a little lower, the exhaust hole a little higher. Make a cone out of posterboard, duct tape that cone to your fan. Stick the smaller end of the cone into the lower hole of the box, turn the fan on and you will have enough AC for about 6-12 hours, keep 2 other 2 liters in the freezer so you can switch them out when needed. It's a little bit of a pain in the ass but like I said it works. There's like 3 or 4 AC ideas I have, this one being the dirt cheap one.

As far as ventilation I'd probably go 6-8 inch honestly, with an extra fan inside the grow area. My setup is half ass at the moment, because of funds being tight. Right now I have my dirt cheap AC going with a 10 inch cone fan, also a 10 inch fan by my ballast exhausting heat, a HUGE box fan hung up on the closet rack thingy so it ocsillates itself, and another 10 inch fan on the other end of the closet on the floor pulling in cool air. I'm always home by the time my girls go off, so I just close the closet doors when they turn off. I live out in the desert it's been really hot here lately, we broke over 100F yesterday in my state, so if I can pull off a half ass ghetto creation (For the time being), I know you can too .

Development has probably gotten stunted by the heat.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 9, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> The fan bit depends.... If you're going to make an AC for WAY cheap, yeah pretty ghetto but it works. Get a tupperware or pan or something and put it under 2 frozen 2 liter bottles of water. Get a cardboard box or box, and cut two holes in the front and the back the entrance hole a little lower, the exhaust hole a little higher. Make a cone out of posterboard, duct tape that cone to your fan. Stick the smaller end of the cone into the lower hole of the box, turn the fan on and you will have enough AC for about 6-12 hours, keep 2 other 2 liters in the freezer so you can switch them out when needed. It's a little bit of a pain in the ass but like I said it works. There's like 3 or 4 AC ideas I have, this one being the dirt cheap one.
> 
> As far as ventilation I'd probably go 6-8 inch honestly, with an extra fan inside the grow area. My setup is half ass at the moment, because of funds being tight. Right now I have my dirt cheap AC going with a 10 inch cone fan, also a 10 inch fan by my ballast exhausting heat, a HUGE box fan hung up on the closet rack thingy so it ocsillates itself, and another 10 inch fan on the other end of the closet on the floor pulling in cool air. I'm always home by the time my girls go off, so I just close the closet doors when they turn off. I live out in the desert it's been really hot here lately, we broke over 100F yesterday in my state, so if I can pull off a half ass ghetto creation (For the time being), I know you can too .
> 
> ...


good info doobs helpful,, 100F lol were expecting 114F next week 105F is usual it sucks even hot at night .. i need to get north a little rent your bed in your front room or something..haha i need to get some land soon...


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 9, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> good info doobs helpful,, 100F lol were expecting 114F next week 105F is usual it sucks even hot at night .. i need to get north a little rent your bed in your front room or something..haha i need to get some land soon...


Lol more like east, neighbor  lol. We were at like 102F-104F yesterday, so trust me I feel your pain lol. At least it cools down way cold at night though, yeah your state is way hot.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 9, 2009)

Updated my journal with the pictures I took yesterday.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2009)

It's hot down here in the sunshine state...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> It's hot down here in the sunshine state...lol


Yeah I can imagine dude, plus that humidity.... oof.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah I can imagine dude, plus that humidity.... oof.


We have been getting rain early morning then the rest of the day really sucks


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> We have been getting rain early morning then the rest of the day really sucks


That suck Mind, I'm sorry.

I updated my journal with new pics if you want to take a look by the way, who knows maybe some new bud shots will make you feel better lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> That suck Mind, I'm sorry.
> 
> I updated my journal with new pics if you want to take a look by the way, who knows maybe some new bud shots will make you feel better lol.


 
Buds always make me feel better and so do Good Friends


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Buds always make me feel better and so do Good Friends


"I get high with a little help from my friends."

Lol, for sure Mind .


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> "I get high with a little help from my friends."
> 
> Lol, for sure Mind .


Always get high with my friends 

Me and the kid and a friend of mine made it to level 25 for Nazi Zombies(Japanese)
The new map pack,that game kicks ass.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Always get high with my friends
> 
> Me and the kid and a friend of mine made it to level 25 for Nazi Zombies(Japanese)
> The new map pack,that game kicks ass.


Lvl 25?!

Damn dude that's nice!! I play it when I get the chance on my friend's 360 . I've been saving up for a Volcano vaporizer, the Christmas trip, grow upgrades and some more beans, so no money for a new gaming console lately. I could probably play the PC version, but then I wouldn't be able to play with my friends, so it serves no purpose really lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lvl 25?!
> 
> Damn dude that's nice!! I play it when I get the chance on my friend's 360 . I've been saving up for a Volcano vaporizer, the Christmas trip, grow upgrades and some more beans, so no money for a new gaming console lately. I could probably play the PC version, but then I wouldn't be able to play with my friends, so it serves no purpose really lol.


I fully understand.I have never tried a vaporizer.

Here it is diffrent than bong hits.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 9, 2009)

nazi zombies kick ass! im hardcore cod4 tho. u on ps3 or xbox mindmelted?, but thanks doob always help! im the same i have the cycle for the time i get home from work, i think i just need a couple more fans an a ventilation an ill be fine....thanks doob


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> nazi zombies kick ass! im hardcore cod4 tho. u on ps3 or xbox mindmelted?, but thanks doob always help! im the same i have the cycle for the time i get home from work, i think i just need a couple more fans an a ventilation an ill be fine....thanks doob


Ps3 Skryptz 
Just really started playing though.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I fully understand.I have never tried a vaporizer.
> 
> Here it is diffrent than bong hits.


It's very different than bong hits, imagine all the oils on the plant turning into a steam that you can carry around in a big ole' bread bag/turkey bag/vape bag and inhale. If I manage to get it before Christmas.... I'll let you try it .



Skryptz said:


> nazi zombies kick ass! im hardcore cod4 tho. u on ps3 or xbox mindmelted?, but thanks doob always help! im the same i have the cycle for the time i get home from work, i think i just need a couple more fans an a ventilation an ill be fine....thanks doob


Lol my work is at home for the time being, but I always make sure that I am home before they go off if I go out. Also no problem Skryptz.



Mindmelted said:


> Ps3 Skryptz
> Just really started playing though.


Damn it.... Now I need 2 gaming systems lol. You guys bringing up PS3 reminded me that hardware wise, the PS3 is definitely better. Also the fact that there are a lot of Sony/Ps3 series I play.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> It's very different than bong hits, imagine all the oils on the plant turning into a steam that you can carry around in a big ole' bread bag/turkey bag/vape bag and inhale. If I manage to get it before Christmas.... I'll let you try it .
> 
> 
> Lol my work is at home for the time being, but I always make sure that I am home before they go off if I go out. Also no problem Skryptz.
> ...


I would love to try that.I got one of the 20 gig version of the ps3.It plays ps1 and ps2 games also.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I would love to try that.I got one of the 20 gig version of the ps3.It plays ps1 and ps2 games also.


I should have enough for a volcano before Christmas. 

My roomie/one of my best friends and I make cell phone themes (Mostly Blackberry and Android operating system based) for a hobby/extra money/foot in the door, on top of both of our regular jobs.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 9, 2009)

i hear ya, im top 500 in cod4 in kills but my roommate mccoyboyz is 10x better an played more hes top 30, was top 10 an quit playin, love that game, add me SkryptZ <-- is my ps3 name
XBox is nice for online, but PS3 ive always played an is free online so i take that


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 9, 2009)

My latest pics of my 250W grow.. 
Still got those 5500k CFL's inside..
Day 41 of 63 of Flowering..
The buds are pretty hard, but still rather small.. I think I'll get about 90 grams dry in total.. Anything above that is wonderful ofcourse 
I use Plagron for nutrients and I give them every 48 hours CO2 tablets in that water bottle you can see...


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 9, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> i hear ya, im top 500 in cod4 in kills but my roommate mccoyboyz is 10x better an played more hes top 30, was top 10 an quit playin, love that game, add me SkryptZ <-- is my ps3 name
> XBox is nice for online, but PS3 ive always played an is free online so i take that


Sure will add ya Skryptz
dragonshadows83 is mine


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 9, 2009)

hell of a grow black 40 days, maybe mine arent doin to bad, just a tad bit behind, on day 11 an mine r just now startin to flower out, i uno, the Co2 tablets..were u get them?

ight mind when i get on ill get at ya..


----------



## SomeGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

zechbro said:


> hey guys heres some pics of my grow, veg box with the cfls and the gurls have just moved into there new box with the 250...



Those pics are small but looks good. That is a super small veg space. Props to you for making what you have work. What is your flower box? Dimensions? Good move on making your scrog movable. It is more convenient that way. What I have going can be a little bit of a pain at times as it all has to stay put.


----------



## zechbro (Jul 9, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Those pics are small but looks good. That is a super small veg space. Props to you for making what you have work. What is your flower box? Dimensions? Good move on making your scrog movable. It is more convenient that way. What I have going can be a little bit of a pain at times as it all has to stay put.


thanks for stoping by someguy. i bought 2 speaker boxes they are 45x40x120cm (wdh)
i converted one into a my veg and the other i have a 250 running, im really sotaked with them... i have my veg box sitting in my room, no one asks any questions, no light leaks and the computer fan is only audible if its dead quiet, the flower box is under the stairs... i have a quiet alot of light leaking from that, but im slowing buying some stuff to fix that so i can get it sused properly... hopefully a week or 2 ill have it sused so i can have both boxes in my room and cranking right under my mates noses ahahaha hiding in plain site!!! woop woop


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 9, 2009)

Pot growing leads to carpentry and good times!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 9, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Pot growing leads to carpentry and good times!


 yup this these two are on the list lol


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 10, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> hell of a grow black 40 days, maybe mine arent doin to bad, just a tad bit behind, on day 11 an mine r just now startin to flower out, i uno, the Co2 tablets..were u get them?
> 
> ight mind when i get on ill get at ya..


Hey thanks Skryptz,
I got them at a local growshop (I live in Amsterdam).. But as I can see these are all available over the internet..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 10, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Hey thanks Skryptz,
> I got them at a local growshop (I live in Amsterdam).. But as I can see these are all available over the internet..


welcome to the club man you got some nice looking plants going .. have you looked up LST or SCROG yet?? just wondering.. something to look into if you want to increase your yields with a 250..keep us updated we love the pix lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 10, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> sounds like everybody is doing good thats great to hear lol!!!!!
> 
> Doobs that sounds like a great weekend lol wish i could be smoking that..
> 
> got any pix Mind sounds like a good harvest and smoke! coma's are nice sometimes !


Just got the B and here is a WB Nug


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking good there Black, like Wretched said LST/SCRoG for higher yield, if not that, then super cropping/pinching.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just got the B and here is a WB Nug


Nice Mind, cute bong too lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 10, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nice Mind, cute bong too lol.


That damn thing about made me pass out last night


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That damn thing about made me pass out last night


Sounds like someone got their full 8 of  lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 10, 2009)

3D update. 45 days in flower.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 10, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> 3D update. 45 days in flower.


3D is Delicious looking


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 10, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Sounds like someone got their full 8 of  lol.


Yeah,I could not even make to lvl 10 last night


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 10, 2009)

AB

Wow those look great. Trichs are outstanding! 45 days in flower. Are they all clear at this point of have they started to change?.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 10, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> AB
> 
> Wow those look great. Trichs are outstanding! 45 days in flower. Are they all clear at this point of have they started to change?.


Thanks Crazy. I went Monday to have surgery, a portion of my colon had to be removed, and that was day 41 flower and all the trichs were clear. I came home today and almost all the trichs are milky and a few amber. They are supposed to be ready for harvest in 49 days according to the breeder, Subcool. I was doubtful that they would really be done in 7 weeks but after seeing their progress the past four or five days I'm now thinking they just might be ready on day 49.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 10, 2009)

Sounds right to me. Sorry to hear about the surgery. You ok?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> 3D is Delicious looking



Thanks Mind. Do you put your girls in the dark a couple days before harvest? I haven't tried that yet and would like someone to explain it to me, like how many days and what affect does it have on the plants?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 10, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Sounds right to me. Sorry to hear about the surgery. You ok?


Thanks for asking Crazy. Yeah I'm good to go. Sore as hell but I have been dealing with pain for the last six years and when I heal up I'll supposedly never have a problem with it again. What I had was called Diverticulitis, its where pieces of food that didnt digest well get stuck in the colon and gets it infected. I'm glad to finally have that out of me.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 10, 2009)

Good to hear! My wife has Crohn's Disease so I'm somewhat familiar. She's the reason I started to grow. Needed some custom drugs and it worked well for her since her colon is messed up and not able to process the pills effectively. Takes the top off the pain when she flares. Let's just say I'm a motivated grower. When and if we get MM here I'll expand to the max allowed. I just keep learning how to do it right so I'm prepared.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 10, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Thanks Mind. Do you put your girls in the dark a couple days before harvest? I haven't tried that yet and would like someone to explain it to me, like how many days and what affect does it have on the plants?


I did mine for 48 hrs,
Was my first time trying it so nothing to go by.I am going tuesday for a colonoscopy.They think i have what you just had surgery for.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 10, 2009)

sorry bout the surgerys an such guys! damn todays my birthday, smokin on some buddah cheese (my fav.!) at least until i get going, my babys are lookin great, the past 2 days theyve took off which i guess the nuts. r hittin em about now, i had an idea on some odorcontrol/ventilation gone check it out n let u know back by monday. alterd them buds r lookin beastie, wish i could test 1 for ya  enjoy!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 10, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I did mine for 48 hrs,
> Was my first time trying it so nothing to go by.I am going tuesday for a colonoscopy.They think i have what you just had surgery for.



Dam Mind I'm really sorry to hear that. My first time dealing with it was 6 years ago. Like a dummy I kept ignoring it. A year and a half ago I had my first and only colonoscopy. The surgeon I was talking to at that time didnt want to do such a major surgery without it being an emergency case (colon rupturing). Luckily I did find one that was willing to do it. Check out these pics of the incision stapled together. It starts just above my belly button and goes all the way down to my pubes. It looks nasty so sorry if this grosses anyone out.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 10, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Good to hear! My wife has Crohn's Disease so I'm somewhat familiar. She's the reason I started to grow. Needed some custom drugs and it worked well for her since her colon is messed up and not able to process the pills effectively. Takes the top off the pain when she flares. Let's just say I'm a motivated grower. When and if we get MM here I'll expand to the max allowed. I just keep learning how to do it right so I'm prepared.


Sorry to hear that about your wife. I'm not familiar with chron's, is it curable with surgery or medicine? And I know what you mean about MJ easing the pain, somehow it really seems to settle my whole digestive system when its up in a fury.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 10, 2009)

First, Happy Birthday Skryptz! 

Not really curable but treatable. Mostly leasions all along the colon and it just doesn't work right. Has a problem with kindney infections these days but it's one day at a time and she and I are happy. Real happy to be able to provide the meds.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 10, 2009)

well i hope everyone gets better, hell of a scar there alterd, thanks mostly! wil have pics. up by end of weekend an see what yall think i have goin with here


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 11, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> well i hope everyone gets better, hell of a scar there alterd, thanks mostly! wil have pics. up by end of weekend an see what yall think i have goin with here


Happy Birthday Skryptz


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 11, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Dam Mind I'm really sorry to hear that. My first time dealing with it was 6 years ago. Like a dummy I kept ignoring it. A year and a half ago I had my first and only colonoscopy. The surgeon I was talking to at that time didnt want to do such a major surgery without it being an emergency case (colon rupturing). Luckily I did find one that was willing to do it. Check out these pics of the incision stapled together. It starts just above my belly button and goes all the way down to my pubes. It looks nasty so sorry if this grosses anyone out.


If that is what i will have to get,then i will match front and back.
Got a big scar from back surgery a few years ago.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 11, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Thanks Mind. Do you put your girls in the dark a couple days before harvest? I haven't tried that yet and would like someone to explain it to me, like how many days and what affect does it have on the plants?


Firstly, sorry to hear about the surgery and extra glad to hear you're okay. The girl's look awesome by the way .

I do it personally, as far as I was told, it makes the plant think that it's dying. Since the plant thinks it's dying it starts producing more/utilizing the remainder nutes as well. Mind is right on the money about time, 48-72 hours.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow.... I log off and log back in and BOOM!! Posts galore, jeez guys having all that fun without me  lol just joshin'.

I really hope all of you that are having health situations at the moment , make it out okay and get well . 

Also Happy Birthday Skyrptz !! Your birthday is 12 days before mine, too many damn July birthdays lol. 

If I could magically send everyone a big ole'  (Smoke-able) through the internet I so would.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 11, 2009)

Thanks Doobs...lol
How you and the girl doing in the mountains
Living that hillbilly life...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks Doobs...lol
> How you and the girl doing in the mountains
> Living that hillbilly life...lol


We're doing well, had a really nice thunderstorm yesterday around dinner time. We sat at our dining table and just watched the storm while we ate dinner, it rocked some socks let me tell you.

*Sings* "Doobs'll be comin' round' the mountain when she comes" lol.

How about life near the ocean, how's that treatin' you?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 11, 2009)

Hot and muggy as normal.
Will be out and about the sea on sunday.
Doing my last bit of fishing before the pending surgery
I have been wading this same spot for 30 yrs +
The last 5 or so years every time i go this manatee always scares the shit out of me.
All you see is this black shape coming towards you and then it surfaces a couple feet away.
It is really cool though,the last time the manatee had a baby with it.
Played nazi zombies until 5am this morning..lol


----------



## Foolieo (Jul 11, 2009)

i was at home depot today and was hopen to figure out away to build a 250watt system but couldnt come up with anything besides the bulb.. does anyone have a creative way of maken one?


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 11, 2009)

thanks doob! i miss my mountains sumtimes, but the beach is pretty fuckn nice i have to say...relaxing, doob happy early birthday just incase i forget  lol i tend to do that, but i dont know many people with july birthdays...i havent even been on my ps3, kill them zombies! i hate the teddy bear


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 11, 2009)

The teddy bear SUCKS


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 11, 2009)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/212845-my-1st-indoor-grow-bagseeds.html#post2727863

there ya go what I got goin - haha - talk about broke set-up -  - but its workin!


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 11, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> thanks doob! i miss my mountains sumtimes, but the beach is pretty fuckn nice i have to say...relaxing, doob happy early birthday just incase i forget  lol i tend to do that, but i dont know many people with july birthdays...i havent even been on my ps3, kill them zombies! i hate the teddy bear


I miss the ocean, I'm a local girl (Hawaii) even though I live on the "Mainland" now so I know the ocean for sure lol. The mountains are nice too, I think both have their pros and cons, but it's nice to switch back and forth sometimes.

No problem dude, and thanks for that early Bday lol. I know a lot of people born in July lol, the 2nd, the 10th (You), the 11th, the 15th, the 18th, the 22nd (Me) and the 24th, I think I know a couple more, but they're not fresh in my head lol. Regardless too many damn July Bdays lol.

Edit: PS the girls are looking great!


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hot and muggy as normal.
> Will be out and about the sea on sunday.
> Doing my last bit of fishing before the pending surgery
> I have been wading this same spot for 30 yrs +
> ...


Lol you should nick name it Manny lol, or if it's a girl Mary lol.

Glad you're getting some fishing in before you get your surgery, I've got my fingers crossed for you, definitely keep us updated on your health.



Foolieo said:


> i was at home depot today and was hopen to figure out away to build a 250watt system but couldnt come up with anything besides the bulb.. does anyone have a creative way of maken one?


Without possibly setting the house on fire? Nothing comes to mind, you'd be better off buying a ballast kit to put together yourself, or buy a light system. Either way it's a lot safer than a home made system.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 12, 2009)

damn id like to visit hawaii, id like to visit alot of places but hawaii is def. 1, just the west coast in general would be nice...good lookin on my journal doob!

for lazy people an the club!


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 12, 2009)

how many plants can i fit under a 250 watt HPS, straight from clone to flower and lower branches removed.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 12, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Firstly, sorry to hear about the surgery and extra glad to hear you're okay. The girl's look awesome by the way .
> 
> I do it personally, as far as I was told, it makes the plant think that it's dying. Since the plant thinks it's dying it starts producing more/utilizing the remainder nutes as well. Mind is right on the money about time, 48-72 hours.


Thanks Doob.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 12, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> how many plants can i fit under a 250 watt HPS, straight from clone to flower and lower branches removed.


that is the way im gonna be growin once i get done breeding..
12/12 from clone SOG about 9-12 plants lollipop whatever isnt gonna show much looking at good yields that way..
but this is just me browse around a little lots of ideas floating around.. but i would recommend growing like that 9-12 SOG good to stay between but you could put more in there but w/e works for you..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 13, 2009)

thought id post some pix up..
4 girls 2 S99 2 Princess Diesel.. 2 LSTed other 2 just topped and pinched
had to raise the light got some burns need some better ventilation..pockets are broke..sucks


6 days flowering


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 13, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> damn id like to visit hawaii, id like to visit alot of places but hawaii is def. 1, just the west coast in general would be nice...good lookin on my journal doob!
> 
> for lazy people an the club!


No problem Skyrptz, yeah Hawaii in general is nice but, Maui is home. Haven't been to California yet, been hearing awesome things about it, especially since the money from the MMJ dispensaries have been cleaning it up some. I really want to go out there and check it out one of these days.



AlteredBeast said:


> Thanks Doob.


No problem Altered.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 13, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> thought id post some pix up..
> 4 girls 2 S99 2 Princess Diesel.. 2 LSTed other 2 just topped and pinched
> had to raise the light got some burns need some better ventilation..pockets are broke..sucks
> 
> ...


I think we're all in the same boat on the pockets being empty lol, come on pay day go go go lol.

Regardless if the lights are lifted or not they're looking great Wretched, what date did you put your gals into flower? Mine were the 15th, I figured you put yours in flower already or else I would've waited lol. 

I see in my crystal ball that there WILL be two harvests for the 250 club in about eh 1 1/2 to 2 months lol.


----------



## link (Jul 13, 2009)

Salutations.
This thread is packed with info. I'm still scouring old posts but I thought I'd make my presence known. Gathering data for a SCRoG setup with a 250 HPS.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 13, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> thought id post some pix up..
> 4 girls 2 S99 2 Princess Diesel.. 2 LSTed other 2 just topped and pinched
> had to raise the light got some burns need some better ventilation..pockets are broke..sucks
> 
> ...


They look good though Wretched 



Doobieus said:


> I think we're all in the same boat on the pockets being empty lol, come on pay day go go go lol.
> 
> Regardless if the lights are lifted or not they're looking great Wretched, what date did you put your gals into flower? Mine were the 15th, I figured you put yours in flower already or else I would've waited lol.
> 
> I see in my crystal ball that there WILL be two harvests for the 250 club in about eh 1 1/2 to 2 months lol.


Girls are getting big Doobs


----------



## gix13 (Jul 13, 2009)

Whats up guys...so A lil advice needed. Whats a really good air cooled refelctor to get for a 250 bulb.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 13, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I think we're all in the same boat on the pockets being empty lol, come on pay day go go go lol.
> 
> Regardless if the lights are lifted or not they're looking great Wretched, what date did you put your gals into flower? Mine were the 15th, I figured you put yours in flower already or else I would've waited lol.
> 
> I see in my crystal ball that there WILL be two harvests for the 250 club in about eh 1 1/2 to 2 months lol.


lol yeah damn money...

put them in flowering on the 7th..the P-Diesel should finish in 56 days and the other im not sure but somewhere in September i can see harvesting...

lots of pix too come lol..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 13, 2009)

link said:


> Salutations.
> This thread is packed with info. I'm still scouring old posts but I thought I'd make my presence known. Gathering data for a SCRoG setup with a 250 HPS.


glad we can help.. yea i always hope people look back lots of good info there..


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 13, 2009)

link said:


> Salutations.
> This thread is packed with info. I'm still scouring old posts but I thought I'd make my presence known. Gathering data for a SCRoG setup with a 250 HPS.


Welcome to the club Link, if you have any questions feel free to ask, we'll help as much as we can.



Mindmelted said:


> Girls are getting big Doobs


They sure are, they're getting nice and frosty too.



gix13 said:


> Whats up guys...so A lil advice needed. Whats a really good air cooled refelctor to get for a 250 bulb.


I personally use a Floralux 250 system that I got through HTGsupply, it's worked well for me and has two vents for air cooling.



Wretched420 said:


> lol yeah damn money...
> 
> put them in flowering on the 7th..the P-Diesel should finish in 56 days and the other im not sure but somewhere in September i can see a harvesting...
> 
> lots of pix too come lol..


Nice so about a week before me lol, sweet we're close enough lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 14, 2009)

Whats up clubbers? So I'm sitting home today not able to go to work yet cause of the surgery. I'm very close to harvest. I think they are ready today, exactly 7 weeks in flower like subcool said, but I'm not pressed for time so I'm gonna wait another week. My second generation 3ds have been vegging for those 7 weeks and are ready to move to flower anytime so I'll take some generation 3 clones today, let them root for a week in the clone chamber, then transplant them and move them to veg chamber. The same day I'll harvest generation 1 and move generation 2 to flower. That will put me harvesting in 1 week then again in 7-8 more weeks, so I should harvest close to the same time as you Doobs and Wretched. Here are some pics of gen 1 almost ready for harvest.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok since I'm at home bored today I'm gonna show how I do the cloning process. I'll be taking clones from 3d generation 2. I have room for 8 plants in 1 gallon square pots in each chamber so I'll cut 12 clones just in case. First I get everything ready. I need 1 cup of fresh water, 12 peat pellets (which I go ahead and get soaking in water), my trusty Take-Root rooting hormone that I purchased from Wal-mart, 24 plastic cups, 12 popsicle sticks for labeling, some sharp little scissors, and some tape. So now I'm ready. I cut the clones from near the bottom of the plant, not always the bottom most branches but the ones that are 4-6" long and closest to the bottom. After cutting the clone on an angle close to the meristem I cut away all large fan leaves. Next I cut the bottom 1/8" off the cutting and immediately stick it in the cup of fresh water and swish it around to remove any air bubbles. Then I stick it in the take root about an inch deep. I tap the stem so any excess hormone falls off. Then I simply stick it in the soaked peat pellet and place it in a plastic cup. I label the popsicle stick with plant name and cloning date and later on with the dates I move it into veg and flower. I place another plastic cup on top and tape them together, thus creating a little individual humididome (well thats what I like to call it anyway lol). 7-10 days later these babies are rooted and ready for transplant into 1 gal square pots and moved to veg. Hope you clubbers enjoy.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm not well experienced with pruning. I didnt want to top 3d gen 2 since I did top gen 1, I want to see the difference. So this is what I did. I simply removed all the branches and fan leaves on the lower portion of the plants. I removed more of some than others just experimenting. I'm shooting for a SOG. So this is what I ended up with. Before and after pics and a pic of them in veg after pruning. I need some constructive criticism please!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 14, 2009)

I find that by removing more than a couple of dead leaves at once will shock the plant a little. I even do my cloning at no more than two tips per plant at once. Astetically pleasing but functionally stunting. AB, let us know if they stopped growing for a couple of day but don't be too concerned. They will start back again.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 14, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I find that by removing more than a couple of dead leaves at once will shock the plant a little. I even do my cloning at no more than two tips per plant at once. Astetically pleasing but functionally stunting. AB, let us know if they stopped growing for a couple of day but don't be too concerned. They will start back again.



OK I'll keep an eye on them. It probably wouldn't hurt if they stopped growing for a couple days. They are getting quite close to the max height in veg chamber. Notice I trimmed them at three different levels? Which looks best to you?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 14, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol you should nick name it Manny lol, or if it's a girl Mary lol.
> 
> Glad you're getting some fishing in before you get your surgery, I've got my fingers crossed for you, definitely keep us updated on your health.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah!!!
> No surgery for me


Good for you Mind!!!!  Very glad to hear it. So what did they tell you about your colonoscopy?


----------



## rabidcow (Jul 14, 2009)

hi all! subscribed. placing an order for a 250w HPS after the weekend. so happy to have found thi thread! it could help me in my final choice of what light to buy and from where.
i ofcoure do not want to over spend, but also dont want a piece of chit. i am going to build a DIY cool tube like in this link http://www.gardenscure.com/420/light...struction.html it is basicly a glass Bake-a-Round pyrex tube with the light inside it. anybody running this? if so what 250w hps did you buy to run this way?
my grow space is small, 30"x16"x 52". 
here is the light and ballast i was looking at http://www.insidesun.com/1f59614e9a5...b573ad87d.item its cheap, i know but is it insufficiant? i see a bunch of bulbs 2 choose from is there a particular bulb i should be looking to get?
hope i didnt lay 2 many quetions at once. any suggestionss would be awesome

had to copy and repost this, have not purchased the light yet so still interested in any comments. 
be good yall


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 14, 2009)

looks like a good deal, i dont see why not get it, from what ive read why not get the MH Conversion Bulb, Save Money When Buying Lights and You Have both needs for the plant in one bulb, at least from what ive read, i dont have 1,but if had the money would get one, space should work fine as long as u got some ventilation. i would get it, but i like savin money


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 14, 2009)

AB,

I like the one with the least leaves cut off. LOL! Cutting before harvest just freaks me. I ain't no stunt pilot! Get it, stunt, plants! Ah never mind! LOL!

Great news Mind. So glad to hear it! Peace!


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 15, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Whats up clubbers? So I'm sitting home today not able to go to work yet cause of the surgery. I'm very close to harvest. I think they are ready today, exactly 7 weeks in flower like subcool said, but I'm not pressed for time so I'm gonna wait another week. My second generation 3ds have been vegging for those 7 weeks and are ready to move to flower anytime so I'll take some generation 3 clones today, let them root for a week in the clone chamber, then transplant them and move them to veg chamber. The same day I'll harvest generation 1 and move generation 2 to flower. That will put me harvesting in 1 week then again in 7-8 more weeks, so I should harvest close to the same time as you Doobs and Wretched. Here are some pics of gen 1 almost ready for harvest.


And we shall call ourselves the 3 Weedmigos lol.



AlteredBeast said:


> Ok since I'm at home bored today I'm gonna show how I do the cloning process. I'll be taking clones from 3d generation 2. I have room for 8 plants in 1 gallon square pots in each chamber so I'll cut 12 clones just in case. First I get everything ready. I need 1 cup of fresh water, 12 peat pellets (which I go ahead and get soaking in water), my trusty Take-Root rooting hormone that I purchased from Wal-mart, 24 plastic cups, 12 popsicle sticks for labeling, some sharp little scissors, and some tape. So now I'm ready. I cut the clones from near the bottom of the plant, not always the bottom most branches but the ones that are 4-6" long and closest to the bottom. After cutting the clone on an angle close to the meristem I cut away all large fan leaves. Next I cut the bottom 1/8" off the cutting and immediately stick it in the cup of fresh water and swish it around to remove any air bubbles. Then I stick it in the take root about an inch deep. I tap the stem so any excess hormone falls off. Then I simply stick it in the soaked peat pellet and place it in a plastic cup. I label the popsicle stick with plant name and cloning date and later on with the dates I move it into veg and flower. I place another plastic cup on top and tape them together, thus creating a little individual humididome (well thats what I like to call it anyway lol). 7-10 days later these babies are rooted and ready for transplant into 1 gal square pots and moved to veg. Hope you clubbers enjoy.


Sounds like you've got things pretty sorted there Altered, great job.



AlteredBeast said:


> I'm not well experienced with pruning. I didnt want to top 3d gen 2 since I did top gen 1, I want to see the difference. So this is what I did. I simply removed all the branches and fan leaves on the lower portion of the plants. I removed more of some than others just experimenting. I'm shooting for a SOG. So this is what I ended up with. Before and after pics and a pic of them in veg after pruning. I need some constructive criticism please!


The only pruning I do is when I palm, other than that I let the other leaves die off. However if you do _*have *_to prune, you're not supposed to prune more than 20%-30% or so at a time because of risk of stunting. Do not do any type of pruning during flowering, do all your pruning in Veg, after it's in bloom leave it, or it will possibly herm.



AlteredBeast said:


> OK I'll keep an eye on them. It probably wouldn't hurt if they stopped growing for a couple days. They are getting quite close to the max height in veg chamber. Notice I trimmed them at three different levels? Which looks best to you?


As long as the palm is 4-6 inches above top soil, it'll look good to me lol.



Mindmelted said:


> Yeah!!!
> No surgery for me


Sweet!! Glad to hear that Mind, bet you are too lol.



rabidcow said:


> hi all! subscribed. placing an order for a 250w HPS after the weekend. so happy to have found thi thread! it could help me in my final choice of what light to buy and from where.
> i ofcoure do not want to over spend, but also dont want a piece of chit. i am going to build a DIY cool tube like in this link http://www.gardenscure.com/420/light...struction.html it is basicly a glass Bake-a-Round pyrex tube with the light inside it. anybody running this? if so what 250w hps did you buy to run this way?
> my grow space is small, 30"x16"x 52".
> here is the light and ballast i was looking at http://www.insidesun.com/1f59614e9a5...b573ad87d.item its cheap, i know but is it insufficiant? i see a bunch of bulbs 2 choose from is there a particular bulb i should be looking to get?
> ...


I cannot in good conscience recommend a DIY anything with lights especially a light with a mogul socket like a HPS, two words.... Fire Hazard.

Myself as well as others use HTGsupply, great prices for quality products, not to mention great customer service, they've always been full proof with me. Just remember with growing, you get what you put into it for the most part.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 15, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Good for you Mind!!!!  Very glad to hear it. So what did they tell you about your colonoscopy?


They said i have a Tortuous Colon?
Means really curvy,I just need to have more fiber.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 15, 2009)

hey doobs do you keep the Glass on your floralux? i took mine off and i think i might put it back on because of heat...


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 15, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hey doobs do you keep the Glass on your floralux? i took mine off and i think i might put it back on because of heat...


 
When i had mine it was always on it


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> They said i have a Tortuous Colon?
> Means really curvy,I just need to have more fiber.


Well thats better than diverticulitis. I'm happy for you.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Mind, Might I suggest Miralax. It works like Draino for the wife with Croyn's!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 15, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Well thats better than diverticulitis. I'm happy for you.


Thanks AB,I am happy myself 



MostlyCrazy said:


> Mind, Might I suggest Miralax. It works like Draino for the wife with Croyn's!


Will have to give that a try,Thanks MC


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 15, 2009)

So a buddy from work dropped by yesterday. He knows I smoke but does not know I grow. We were standing in my front yard near the end of the house where my grow is. All of a sudden he says "I smell weed". I was like "Really?". Then I pulled my shirt up to my nose and sniffed and said "Yeah I just blazed one". So I played it off like the smell was coming from me but you and I know where it was really coming from. So this morning I went to Wal-mart and got what I needed to make a carbon filter, made it and attached it. So an hour later I checked the temp cause I knew some airflow had been blocked. 108 degrees!!!!!!!!!! So that aint gonna work. I need a material that will keep charcoal in but also not block too much airflow. Any suggestions? What I did for now is go ahead and take the ladies out of the flower chamber and put them in a large box, gonna keep them in there two or three days then harvest. This gives me about a month before the next batch starts smelling so I can figure out what I'm gonna do. Help please!


By the way, I intake air from inside the closet and the output goes up thru the ceiling and into the attic. Only its not really like an attic cause you cant get up there. So the air is just escaping out of random places and going outside.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 15, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> So a buddy from work dropped by yesterday. He knows I smoke but does not know I grow. We were standing in my front yard near the end of the house where my grow is. All of a sudden he says "I smell weed". I was like "Really?". Then I pulled my shirt up to my nose and sniffed and said "Yeah I just blazed one". So I played it off like the smell was coming from me but you and I know where it was really coming from. So this morning I went to Wal-mart and got what I needed to make a carbon filter, made it and attached it. So an hour later I checked the temp cause I knew some airflow had been blocked. 108 degrees!!!!!!!!!! So that aint gonna work. I need a material that will keep charcoal in but also not block too much airflow. Any suggestions? What I did for now is go ahead and take the ladies out of the flower chamber and put them in a large box, gonna keep them in there two or three days then harvest. This gives me about a month before the next batch starts smelling so I can figure out what I'm gonna do. Help please!


What size fan are you using AB


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 15, 2009)

Quick fix is Pinesol Blue in a bucket of water with a fan blowing on it. Use that when service guys come over. Others will have to help with a more permanent solution.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> What size fan are you using AB


250cfm inline duct fan.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 15, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> 250cfm inline duct fan.



6" 250 cfm inline duct fan


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 15, 2009)

That really should do it.I was using a 197 cfm fan and my tent temps where only getting 83 on the high side.
Try foothill filters on ebay.Got my filter from them for around $50 shipped.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That really should do it.I was using a 197 cfm fan and my tent temps where only getting 83 on the high side.
> Try foothill filters on ebay.Got my filter from them for around $50 shipped.


I think the material I was using was the problem. I'm gonna try some pantyhose.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 15, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> I think the material I was using was the problem. I'm gonna try some pantyhose.


Pantyhose should work


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I look terrible in pantyhose! LOL! However, pantyhose has worked in the past for others. Good luck. This is just a blip on a great grow.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 15, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I look terrible in pantyhose! LOL! However, pantyhose has worked in the past for others. Good luck. This is just a blip on a great grow.


lol.... Luckily it happened right at harvest time. I have a little contraption built, just waiting for my girl to bring home the pantyhose. She should be home anytime. I'll take pics of what I made. I'm 90% sure its gonna work. And if not I'll watch another episode of McGyver and try again.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 15, 2009)

I think you will find that growing this product will result in a substantial increase in your McGyverising abilities. I'm almost competent with a screwdriver and hammer! Drills still scare me though! LOL!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok back to thinking again. It got 86 in there in fifteen minutes. I'll sit on it tonight. I have three weeks or so before it starts stinking again.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 15, 2009)

86 ain't too bad. Not good but not too bad.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That really should do it.I was using a 197 cfm fan and my tent temps where only getting 83 on the high side.
> Try foothill filters on ebay.Got my filter from them for around $50 shipped.


I think you're right on these filters Mind. I'm gonna get one. Thank you sir.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 15, 2009)

ok I ordered it. $95 including shipping. Worth it.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 15, 2009)

Your are Welcome
There is a guy on ebay that sells bulk charcoal 2


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> When i had mine it was always on it


yea i always keep it on.. but thought id take it off this round but its really to hot just might put it back on..


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Your are Welcome
> There is a guy on ebay that sells bulk charcoal 2


So are you telling me that with this filter I can change the charcoal and reuse the filter?


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hey doobs do you keep the Glass on your floralux? i took mine off and i think i might put it back on because of heat...


Only when I have a ventilation system solely for my Flora, will I keep it on. Other than that, I have my ghetto AC which keeps temps reasonable especially since we've been hitting 104F plus out here lately. 

Tomorrow I should have enough cash to make a better one. It's going to have a double whammy, totally new idea. So I'm thinking, styrofoam cooler, fish pump, copper tubing (For makeshift radiator), fan and gooseneck ducting thingy. Now there have been a lot similar to this idea, but the difference with this idea is the radiator will be inside the cooler, so that the heat conduction is lowered and therefore it will work more efficiently, than the others with the make shift radiator outside of the cooler.

Basically the way it will work is, the fish pump will pump cool ice water through the copper tubing (Copper is one of the metals that holds cold for a long time). The fan will be pushing air into the cooler, and through the copper, the copper tubing will be in a grid right under the exhaust gooseneck ducting thingy. So you get cooling from the copper as well as cooling from all the 2 liters that are frozen in water, and since the copper is inside the cooling unit itself, it'll last longer and the condensation will not drip and make a mess because it's dripping right back into the cooler.

My ghetto AC right now works well, but this one will be a little more permanent and less messy. I have the cardboard ghetto AC design running right now, and it's funny because the outside of my cab will be like 84F and the inside of the grow area is at 76-78F lol, freaked me out a couple of times because I mixed up the inside and outside temps lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 16, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> So are you telling me that with this filter I can change the charcoal and reuse the filter?


 
Yes it is reusable.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

So you guys saw the plans for the AC, now how about a carbon filter LOL.

I see everyone using cylinders for these make shift filters, but I was thinking, why? It makes it so much harder to change out with some of these designs.

So I came up with a solution, or at least I think I have since this is still in "beta/idea mode" lol, still gotta see if it works well. Anywho.... I was thinking a box or small tupperware, with two square holes on each side, with a small meshed screen or charcoal/carbon filter sheet hotglued to those square openings. Then hotgluing or bolting on a reducer on each square opening, so that you can still hook it up to the ducting properly. Put some aquarium carbon inside, put the top back on, seal with some duct tape and boom. When you want to change out, take the duct tape off and replace the activated carbon, put the lid back on, re-duct tape and you're done.

What do you guys think? Should I take pictures when I build this for a future DIY tutorial? Even more so should I take pictures of the AC for a future tutorial? I figure I can get these 2 tutorials out quicker than the grow closet one, because of cost of supplies and the damn internet still being slower than molasses on a shit stick in the middle of winter.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yes it is reusable.


Sweet! Thanks again!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> So you guys saw the plans for the AC, now how about a carbon filter LOL.
> 
> I see everyone using cylinders for these make shift filters, but I was thinking, why? It makes it so much harder to change out with some of these designs.
> 
> ...


Hell ya you should take pics and do a tutorial diy! I just spent a hundred clams on one of these things. My 3d is soooo stinky. I'm loving it!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Only when I have a ventilation system solely for my Flora, will I keep it on. Other than that, I have my ghetto AC which keeps temps reasonable especially since we've been hitting 104F plus out here lately.
> 
> Tomorrow I should have enough cash to make a better one. It's going to have a double whammy, totally new idea. So I'm thinking, styrofoam cooler, fish pump, copper tubing (For makeshift radiator), fan and gooseneck ducting thingy. Now there have been a lot similar to this idea, but the difference with this idea is the radiator will be inside the cooler, so that the heat conduction is lowered and therefore it will work more efficiently, than the others with the make shift radiator outside of the cooler.
> 
> ...


You're a genius Doobs. You know I was browsing around this site and got stuck reading in this sticky https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/57813-advantage-v-disadvantage-cfls.html . I'm so glad this thread is full of respectful nice intelligent people. I love all of you.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> You're a genius Doobs. You know I was browsing around this site and got stuck reading in this sticky https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/57813-advantage-v-disadvantage-cfls.html . I'm so glad this thread is full of respectful nice intelligent people. I love all of you.


Lol wow.... made the mistake on clicking the link, it's like soap opera's for stoners, needless to say it sucked me in like a black hole lol.

Yeah after reading some of those posts, yeah.... I'm right there with you lol, I'm loving the people in the club and oh so thankful of not having that kind of drama in here, geez.

Also awww shucks I'm no genius, but thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Hell ya you should take pics and do a tutorial diy! I just spent a hundred clams on one of these things. My 3d is soooo stinky. I'm loving it!


Rock on, cool, I guess I will be doing it then lol. Maybe it'll help someone out in the future lol who knows?

Glad to hear the 3d is doing well, if it smells as good as it looks well.... damn that probably smells like heaven lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> So you guys saw the plans for the AC, now how about a carbon filter LOL.
> 
> I see everyone using cylinders for these make shift filters, but I was thinking, why? It makes it so much harder to change out with some of these designs.
> 
> ...


Sounds good Doobs 



AlteredBeast said:


> Sweet! Thanks again!


No problem AB


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 16, 2009)

So check this out. I did this https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/26105-strongest-canna-butter.html . I used 3 grams of dank and 20 grams of butter and I'm telling you all I followed these instructions to a tee. I've been at home all day by myself bored since surgery so I even cooked it for the recommended 5 hours. Now I know if anyone checks into it they'll see that I made enough for about ten good servings (according to this recipe anyway). So I buttered two pieces of bread, one piece with about 1/3 of the cannabutter and the other with the rest. I gave the smaller portion to my girlfriend and I ate the one with 2/3. So about an hour later she's sayin she feels lightheaded and kinda drunk and she just went to bed slant eyed as I've ever seen her. Now me on the other hand, 3 hours since I ate the cannabuttered bread, dont really feel it. Maybe I'm more relaxed than usual but nothing that really hit me like I was hoping. Do any of you have experience with making edibles? And I've always had a high tolerance for everything except alcohol so maybe I should up the dosage? Or at what limit am I eating more than it would take if I just smoked like normal? According to what I ate it should be equal to about 2 grams. I only smoke 1 - 2 grams a day. Mmmmmmmm.........


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey guys, i have a DR100 Darkroom that is just a tad bigger then 3'by3'... I have a 250 watt HPS and some CFL and LED side lighting, Since my HPS light is not extreamly powerful i know the light penetration will not be very high. Would something like this unit work well in this area or are 2" net pots WAY too small to grow sog or scrog style plants? Would this work effectivly in my flowering space with the lights described?
http://hugeharvest.com/clone&grow.htm


I may be able to make a similar system for less if it would be a good fit for my equipment. What size netpots would you suggest for something like a sog or scrog of this style?



Also is a can 33 filter overkill for this tent lol... this thing is HUGE


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 16, 2009)

Ran upon these and thought I would share. https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html . 
http://www.activated-charcoal-carbon.com/ .


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 16, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Ran upon these and thought I would share. https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon.html .
> http://www.activated-charcoal-carbon.com/ .


Yeah I checked that one out awhile back, it just seems kind of messy when changing out the carbon.

Good lookin' out though dude, maybe it can help someone.


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Jul 17, 2009)

no thoughts on the sog style grow i posted a few posts back?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll let you know what I think but I'm no expert in any way on sog. To me the 2" pots would be restricting somewhat. If you were going to grow some small popcycle buds it might work but for that price you would be better off going to a standard ebb and flow table set up so you can let the plants do what you want them to do and give you more flexibility and control.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 17, 2009)

Clubbers, I fear I have disappointing news. I harvested what appears to be some really dank bud (I'll give you the smoke report when its ready). The bad part is that its only 376 grams wet and trimmed. Thats only gonna give me just over 3 oz dry, correct? I was hoping for 6 oz minimum. Anyway I guess its not all that bad. I averaged just over 1 oz per plant. This time I'm flowering 8 clones in a sog of sorts (they actually vegged for 7 weeks). Maybe the yeild will increase a bit with experience. I'll let these next 8 go longer in flower too. Maybe shoot for nine weeks instead of seven, see what happens.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Clubbers, I fear I have disappointing news. I harvested what appears to be some really dank bud (I'll give you the smoke report when its ready). The bad part is that its only 376 grams wet and trimmed. Thats only gonna give me just over 3 oz dry, correct? I was hoping for 6 oz minimum. Anyway I guess its not all that bad. I averaged just over 1 oz per plant. This time I'm flowering 8 clones in a sog of sorts (they actually vegged for 7 weeks). Maybe the yeild will increase a bit with experience. I'll let these next 8 go longer in flower too. Maybe shoot for nine weeks instead of seven, see what happens.


7 weeks seems a bit early, almost too early to get that last bud swell.... I always let my plants go at least 10 weeks to ensure I get that very last swell.

75% of the water weight will drop, which will leave you with 94 grams, which is 3 ounces, 1 quarter and 1 eighth (minus like half a gram lol). That's not bad dude (Stop being so hard on yourself lol.), and your yield will get better as you get more experience you're right on about that, grow is totally experience based. Also remember sometimes it's not about the quantity but more so about the quality.

Congratulations on your harvest!! Definitely give us a smoke report, and great job Altered, I'm sure your next grows will be just as great if not better.


----------



## bigfatsplifff (Jul 18, 2009)

im building a box which is 3Lx2Dx5H with a 250w hps in....

i was wondering if 4 120mm pc fans will cool the box? 

i was thinkin 2 for intake and 2 for outake

plz help


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

bigfatsplifff said:


> im building a box which is 3Lx2Dx5H with a 250w hps in....
> 
> i was wondering if 4 120mm pc fans will cool the box?
> 
> ...


You're going to want a lot more fan power than that. When I had a grow cab that was similar in dimensions as yours, except mine was 4H, I had to use 2 fans, they were both 10 inch box fans that cost 3 bucks at Walmart, I think they might have been on sale. Or 2, 4 inch can fans should do you good.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I'll let you know what I think but I'm no expert in any way on sog. To me the 2" pots would be restricting somewhat. If you were going to grow some small popcycle buds it might work but for that price you would be better off going to a standard ebb and flow table set up so you can let the plants do what you want them to do and give you more flexibility and control.


I'm no hydro expert at the least, but I do know what Ebb N Flow is, and I would have to agree with Crazy on this one.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Ap0c0leS said:


> no thoughts on the sog style grow i posted a few posts back?


As far as lighting you should be fine, how tall is your cab?

The 250 alone will give about 3-4 ft of light penetration, the CFL's and the LED's should take care of the rest that's not getting enough light.

Edit: That can fan should be fine.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Okay guys so I built the ghetto AC last night, it came to under 40 bucks lol. It's been on now for about 3 or 4 hours, and the 2 liter bottles inside are barely even melted, not even half way. I took pictures almost the whole way through, and had to backtrack to get some pictures (Damn joints lol). Anyhow I was wondering, should I post the tutorial in here, in the DIY section or both?

The carbon filter tutorial will have to wait for the moment.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 18, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Okay guys so I built the ghetto AC last night, it came to under 40 bucks lol. It's been on now for about 3 or 4 hours, and the 2 liter bottles inside are barely even melted, not even half way. I took pictures almost the whole way through, and had to backtrack to get some pictures (Damn joints lol). Anyhow I was wondering, should I post the tutorial in here, in the DIY section or both?
> 
> The carbon filter tutorial will have to wait for the moment.


I say both myself


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I say both myself


Yay one of my fave Rollituppers lol !!

Looks like it's a good day to not have shit to do lol, since posting both tutorials is going to take forevvvveeeeerrrrr lol. 

I'll post in here first though lol, because well.... I can't lie I have a case of favoritism towards the 250 club lol.

Tutorial coming up in.... hours lol, should have highspeed soon, my roomie/best friend finally paid his past due lol. I would have gotten it but I used DSL and the company I went through in the city doesn't provision out here, plus he threw a world class frikkin' hissy fit (I love my gay boy lol) about him keeping his cable account or I would have started my own lol. Anyhow.... point is I should be posting a shit ton more pictures here soon again yay lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 18, 2009)

Right back at ya 

Sure sucks with out dsl,Takes forever to upload

Smoke a big fatty and kick back 

How's the weather out that way today


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 18, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Okay guys so I built the ghetto AC last night, it came to under 40 bucks lol. It's been on now for about 3 or 4 hours, and the 2 liter bottles inside are barely even melted, not even half way. I took pictures almost the whole way through, and had to backtrack to get some pictures (Damn joints lol). Anyhow I was wondering, should I post the tutorial in here, in the DIY section or both?
> 
> The carbon filter tutorial will have to wait for the moment.


I agree with Mind that you should post in both and if not then at least shoot us a link to where you did put it. Thanks Doobs.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 18, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> 7 weeks seems a bit early, almost too early to get that last bud swell.... I always let my plants go at least 10 weeks to ensure I get that very last swell.
> 
> 75% of the water weight will drop, which will leave you with 94 grams, which is 3 ounces, 1 quarter and 1 eighth (minus like half a gram lol). That's not bad dude (Stop being so hard on yourself lol.), and your yield will get better as you get more experience you're right on about that, grow is totally experience based. Also remember sometimes it's not about the quantity but more so about the quality.
> 
> Congratulations on your harvest!! Definitely give us a smoke report, and great job Altered, I'm sure your next grows will be just as great if not better.


Thanks for the confidence booster. I was mostly disappointed with the yield cause if I remember right Mind got over 900 grams wet. Not that I was trying to compete I was just hoping for more. I think you're right about the quality being more important tho. This looks and smells like its gonna be some kill. I'll be sure to issue a smoke report.


----------



## strangerdude562 (Jul 18, 2009)

I am thinking of downsizing to a 250, i love all the pics here.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 18, 2009)

Mind you are officially the man in my book. Your biggest bud was 80.6 grams if my mind serves correct and you yielded over 900 grams wet right? And was that not your first grow too? Thanks for giving me the inspiration and motivation to forever better my grow op. kiss-ass


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Right back at ya
> 
> Sure sucks with out dsl,Takes forever to upload
> 
> ...


You're telling me Mind lol, slowwww so slowwww lol.

Yeah I was actually looking for my lighter for the last 5 minutes or so lol, found it now (It was by the girls lol), and I'll be starting on the tutorial as well as checking my other Tabs open for questions and such.

The weather is hot as hell outside, but nice and cool inside lol. I'd go exploring, or hiking or something but it's so hot out here that, taking my dog out potty is killin' me lol, and I've been in heat hot enough to vapor lock a car, so yeah it's super hot today lol.



AlteredBeast said:


> I agree with Mind that you should post in both and if not then at least shoot us a link to where you did put it. Thanks Doobs.


No problem Altered, I will be doing the tutorial in here first, you guys come priority with tutorials.



AlteredBeast said:


> Thanks for the confidence booster. I was mostly disappointed with the yield cause if I remember right Mind got over 900 grams wet. Not that I was trying to compete I was just hoping for more. I think you're right about the quality being more important tho. This looks and smells like its gonna be some kill. I'll be sure to issue a smoke report.


Everyone needs a confidence boost here and again, especially if they're being WAY too hard on themselves lol, so no problem Altered.

Yes Mind did get more yield but he also has more experience under his belt, so I mean don't be disappointed because you did good dude. Just take this experience and jump into the next grow experience with it. Like I said before I'm sure your next grow will be great if not better.

I will definitely be checking for that report.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 18, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Mind you are officially the man in my book. Your biggest bud was 80.6 grams if my mind serves correct and you yielded over 900 grams wet right? And was that not your first grow too? Thanks for giving me the inspiration and motivation to forever better my grow op. kiss-ass


 
AB,
Actually it was my 3rd grow,But thanks for the praise.

1st grow i got 2oz from 2 plants

2nd grow i got 6oz from 2 plants

3rd grow i ended up with 6 1/2 oz from 1 plant

So i got better as i went,but i do agree with Doobs quality is much more important then quantity.

Your next grow will be better.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 18, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> You're telling me Mind lol, slowwww so slowwww lol.
> 
> Yeah I was actually looking for my lighter for the last 5 minutes or so lol, found it now (It was by the girls lol), and I'll be starting on the tutorial as well as checking my other Tabs open for questions and such.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Pretty hot down here too..
> 
> Just killed a WB bowl while the boss was out.
> Makes work so much better


Lol I bet it does, damn that WB still sounds soooo nice.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 18, 2009)

It is pretty nice.It does not have a strong smell in the jars.
But put flame to it and it stinks the whole place up.
I have to smoke in the bathroom with the kid around.
He is always saying i have stinky poop.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> It is pretty nice.It does not have a strong smell in the jars.
> But put flame to it and it stinks the whole place up.
> I have to smoke in the bathroom with the kid around.
> He is always saying i have stinky poop.


The smell in the jars should get better with time, but I'm glad it's great smoke Mind.

Lol stinky poop lol well at least it's stinky right? I'm gonna start calling my herb stinky poop now if it's good lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 18, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> The smell in the jars should get better with time, but I'm glad it's great smoke Mind.
> 
> Lol stinky poop lol well at least it's stinky right? I'm gonna start calling my herb stinky poop now if it's good lol.


 
Doobs,
Thinking about getting some feminized seeds.Which do you think or both.
Apple Jack and or New York 47


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs,
> Thinking about getting some feminized seeds.Which do you think or both.
> Apple Jack and or New York 47


Both because those are both on my list too lol. 

Seedism and WoS right?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 18, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Both because those are both on my list too lol.
> 
> Seedism and WoS right?


You are right.See tokers have the same taste usually


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> You are right.See tokers have the same taste usually


Lol that's for sure lol.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 18, 2009)

lmao yalll r crazy, im callin my weed fresh out the oven, cuz i have the glade plug in thats cookies fresh out the oven lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> lmao yalll r crazy, im callin my weed fresh out the oven, cuz i have the glade plug in thats cookies fresh out the oven lol


Lol, that's a good one too lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Ok so here's my very first tutorial, hope it doesn't disappoint lol.

Anyhow I've seen 2 main designs for a Home made AC, one design is the well known copper make shift radiator on a fan outside of the cooler, the other doesn't utilize a copper radiator at all, but lasts longer cooling wise and doesn't have that messy condensation. I have been overlooking these designs and have been re-designing them for awhile now.

After all the brain storming and re-designing I have come up with what I will call "The Doobieus Cooler". It takes both designs and combines them into one. Stays cooler longer, and no messy condensation.

All materials can be found at Walmart, and the cost is less than $40 (Prices may vary depending on state and tax).

What you will need:

- 4 inch ducting
- Copper tubing (I just used a scrap piece)
- Fan at 10 inches max
- Fish water pump/Aquarium pump
- Styrofoam cooler (Or any cooler really)
- Duct tape (The god of ghetto lol)















Step 1: Clog the water pump as shown, if I had some silicone I would just have given it a nice blast of that to clog it.















Step 2: This part is kind of a hassle, but get some pliers and pinch the copper tubing until it squeezes into the plastic tubing that comes with the pump, then duct tape to ensure a good seal.















Step 3: Set the pump inside and line the bottom of it with the copper tubing (Be careful and gentle while bending it), bend it back up and bend the end into a coil (Make sure the coil's end is pointing DOWN or else you'll have a watery mess lol). The coil is where the duct will be. (Note: If I had more copper tubing, I would have lined it far more, I will probably buy some more later down the line and re-vamp it, but this setup works well too, I'm just a perfectionist).















Step 4: Make sure the ducting is even with the coil, get the ducting and press it against the cooler to make a mark, cut out the circle, and place the ducting in the hole as shown.

























Step 5: Cut the lid to accommodate your fan.















Step 6: Put 2-4 frozen 2 liters inside.











Step 7: Put lid on.











Step 8: Put fan on lid and turn on.











Some pictures of it in action, note the condensation on the copper tubing.





















Some pictures of it in the grow room, yeah I know the setup looks ghetto but money's tight lol. I plan to eventually hook it up to the HPS, but for tutorial purposes this will work.































A picture of writing I put on the cooler to prove that I made it lol, yeah that was an after thought and Step 5 was also taken after the fact but whatever lol.







I hope this tutorial helps people with heat issues, happy growing and toking to all.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

Yes I know about the pictures not showing up, fixing it right now.


----------



## GMAN00700 (Jul 18, 2009)

hey my grow space is just bigger than 3ftx3ft, and i have the 250 watt hps with econo wing reflector, and i was wondering about how many plants can i grow in that space, height is no problem as i can just top them anyways.


----------



## nellyatcha (Jul 18, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome to the club Link, if you have any questions feel free to ask, we'll help as much as we can.
> 
> 
> They sure are, they're getting nice and frosty too.
> ...


 
how is it that i can use a hps in a mh ballast? and theres coils and no ignitor 

heres the link https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/214801-you-can-use-hps-mh.html


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 18, 2009)

nellyatcha said:


> how is it that i can use a hps in a mh ballast? and theres coils and no ignitor
> 
> heres the link https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/214801-you-can-use-hps-mh.html


That link, talks about it. So is this just for info purposes or an actual question?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 18, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Only when I have a ventilation system solely for my Flora, will I keep it on. Other than that, I have my ghetto AC which keeps temps reasonable especially since we've been hitting 104F plus out here lately.
> 
> Tomorrow I should have enough cash to make a better one. It's going to have a double whammy, totally new idea. So I'm thinking, styrofoam cooler, fish pump, copper tubing (For makeshift radiator), fan and gooseneck ducting thingy. Now there have been a lot similar to this idea, but the difference with this idea is the radiator will be inside the cooler, so that the heat conduction is lowered and therefore it will work more efficiently, than the others with the make shift radiator outside of the cooler.
> 
> ...



haha right on that AC does the job i bet looks cool too lol. i have that exact same fan i think got it at walgreens...
yea i put the glass back on it keeps the heat contained a bit more than having it off so i think ill be all right for the mean while till i get some better ventilation.. i just really want to get things going good before i throw a male in there if im still gonna even do that im kinda unsure of what i wanna do right this moment. but hopefully ill have some bomb gene's for testers soon..
thanks for the great ideas doobs props


----------



## davemoney (Jul 18, 2009)

i got to give you props on that doobieus! shit is balllllin'!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 19, 2009)

Who said cannabis couldn't grow big under 250W haven't seen my plants..

Day 52 of 63*


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 19, 2009)

hell yeah Blackroses that is what im talking about prove em wrong!


whats the strain??


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 19, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Who said cannabis couldn't grow big under 250W haven't seen my plants..
> 
> Day 52 of 63*


Looking good BlackRoses, how tall is it?


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 19, 2009)

So most of the pictures on the tutorial are uploaded, I will post the last pictures later on today. Thanks to Wretched and Davemoney for the props for sure, and Wretched if you ever need a tester.... Lol yeah you know where this is going lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 19, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> So most of the pictures on the tutorial are uploaded, I will post the last pictures later on today. Thanks to Wretched and Davemoney for the props for sure, and Wretched if you ever need a tester.... Lol yeah you know where this is going lol.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 19, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hell yeah Blackroses that is what im talking about prove em wrong!
> 
> 
> whats the strain??


It's Northern Light 

The left one is 104cm. and the right one 101cm.
Which is about 3.5 feet I think..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 19, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> It's Northern Light
> 
> The left one is 104cm. and the right one 101cm.
> Which is about 3.5 feet I think..


right on man
girls are looking real good especially at that height keep it up man props

is that a 105w CFL next to them??


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 19, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Ok so here's my very first tutorial, hope it doesn't disappoint lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful Doobs!! Thanks. So how much does this lower your temps?


----------



## nellyatcha (Jul 19, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> That link, talks about it. So is this just for info purposes or an actual question?


 
info purpose and the actual question


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 19, 2009)

Now them be some healthy girls.
Awesome job BR...


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 19, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> So most of the pictures on the tutorial are uploaded, I will post the last pictures later on today. Thanks to Wretched and Davemoney for the props for sure, and Wretched if you ever need a tester.... Lol yeah you know where this is going lol.


Doobs Mcgiver 

Damn girl you are just too much 

Everytime time i think you can not possible throw me you do it again 

I want to be on your team when things get shitty

Would have posted last night,but we had a freak wind storm and took our power out.Got it back on at 3 am this morning.

And our power company say's we are ready for storms,it was only about 50 mph winds!


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 19, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> right on man
> girls are looking real good especially at that height keep it up man props
> 
> is that a 105w CFL next to them??


Yeah, I have 2x 105W (5500K) hanging in the front and back and I rotate my plants 90º every 48 hours to ensure a consistent amount of lighting. 



Mindmelted said:


> Now them be some healthy girls.
> Awesome job BR...


Thankx Mindmelted


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 19, 2009)

frist timer and im using a 250 watt hps 5 fem seedlings about 10 days old give or take a day or 2. my plants have curling leaves upwards. im useing good all organic soil from local nursery i water when i got an 1 or1 1/2 inches of dry soil on top. i have my light about19 inches away from my tops. temp stays at 70 at night 78 during the day. good ducting good air movement i just nuted them to day 3 ml of pure blend pro grow and 2 ml of liquid karma.im just trying to keep my ladies strong and healthy and get a handle on any problem b4 it gets out of hand. well her r some pics. frist pic is of all my ladies. 2nd is diffrent pics of my blue mystic


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 19, 2009)

my ak-48 and my bubblelicious





https://www.rollitup.org/members/handyman00-141647-albums-frist-timer-picture842566-101-0051.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/handyman00-141647-albums-frist-timer-picture842567-101-0051.jpghttps://www.rollitup.org/members/handyman00-141647-albums-frist-timer-picture842568-101-0052.jpghttps://www.rollitup.org/members/handyman00-141647-albums-frist-timer-picture842569-101-0053.jpg
https://www.rollitup.org/members/handyman00-141647-albums-frist-timer-picture842570-101-0056.jpg


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 19, 2009)

my ppp and my papaya


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 19, 2009)

plz help me and sry i dont know how to shrink my pics


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 19, 2009)

how many lolipop plants can i fit under a 250 watt digital? they will be straight from seed 12/12 and clone 12/12 so they wont be big. i will also remove most lower branches.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 19, 2009)

handyman00 said:


> plz help me and sry i dont know how to shrink my pics


If you use Vista, right click on the pic, open with Microsoft Office picture manager > Edit Picture > Resize > Now lower the % of the original width and height and save it.
Now go to www.tinypic.com and upload them.
When posting a reply paste the tinypic link between these brackets where the x's are


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 19, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> how many lolipop plants can i fit under a 250 watt digital? they will be straight from seed 12/12 and clone 12/12 so they wont be big. i will also remove most lower branches.


I think that depends on the grow area.. If you have a well reflective area maybe 4 medium sized plants will grow nicely.. Anymore and it will greatly affect the yield.


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 19, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> I think that depends on the grow area.. If you have a well reflective area maybe 4 medium sized plants will grow nicely.. Anymore and it will greatly affect the yield.


its a 6 foot by 2 foot by 8 foot closet with mylar all around it. but im doing straight 12/12 from seed to harvest to save electricity . and alot of the lower branchs are gonna be chopped off so it will be many main colas. i was thinking like 9-12


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 19, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> its a 6 foot by 2 foot by 8 foot closet with mylar all around it. but im doing straight 12/12 from seed to harvest to save electricity . and alot of the lower branchs are gonna be chopped off so it will be many main colas. i was thinking like 9-12


Then maybe 6 plants.
I would however recommend you atleast buy a couple of CFL's and keep it 18/6 for atleast 2 weeks.


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 19, 2009)

so can any 1 tell me whats wrong with my ladies?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 19, 2009)

handyman00 said:


> so can any 1 tell me whats wrong with my ladies?


I would need to see a pic of them first


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 19, 2009)

the pics or on the page go u to the top


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 19, 2009)

handyman00 said:


> the pics or on the page go u to the top


Oh sorry, I can't open any of them


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 19, 2009)

there open just look


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> its a 6 foot by 2 foot by 8 foot closet with mylar all around it. but im doing straight 12/12 from seed to harvest to save electricity . and alot of the lower branchs are gonna be chopped off so it will be many main colas. i was thinking like 9-12



oright depending on your pot size i would say around 9 -12 plants with 12/12 from seed/cutting you may not have to lollipop but it does help in some cases if your looking for thick single cola plants lollipop will most likely be in your agenda..
9 - 1 gallon pots would be my suggestion but this is a setup i like. 9 or 12 is what i would do but this IMO hope this helps!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 20, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Oh sorry, I can't open any of them


yea same here takes me to a blank page..


----------



## Cyproz (Jul 20, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> oright depending on your pot size i would say around 9 -12 plants with 12/12 from seed/cutting you may not have to lollipop but it does help in some cases if your looking for thick single cola plants lollipop will most likely be in your agenda..
> 9 - 1 gallon pots would be my suggestion but this is a setup i like. 9 or 12 is what i would do but this IMO hope this helps!!


ok thanks, thats what im looking for. ill do the 9 1 gallon pots. thats sounds great. ill have pics up soon


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 20, 2009)

Cyproz said:


> ok thanks, thats what im looking for. ill do the 9 1 gallon pots. thats sounds great. ill have pics up soon


yea im positive that will work try an look for tall pots instead of short wide ones they sell these grow bags at grow stores that work great lots of sizes something to look into if you havent.. keep us posted man


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 20, 2009)

here r the pics again see how the leaves r curled up


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 20, 2009)

plz help my ladies


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 20, 2009)

handyman00 said:


> here r the pics again see how the leaves r curled up



i dont see any pix..


----------



## GMAN00700 (Jul 20, 2009)

hi im new to hps but i have a 250 watt hps coming tomorrow and right now i have my plant under a couple fluorescent grow lights, its doing ok but i know it would be better under hps so i thought i'd invest a little in this hobbie, but i was thinking i might scrog it with a couple other plants in my 3x3 grow room, but i was gonna also ask how do you harvest after a scrog grow?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 20, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> i dont see any pix..



Yeah, no pics. 

Hey Wretched, whats up man? I see you posting about potpimp in other threads. I'm not sure what it is but if you're into it I'd like to check it out. Shoot me a link please sir. Thank you.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 20, 2009)

GMAN00700 said:


> hi im new to hps but i have a 250 watt hps coming tomorrow and right now i have my plant under a couple fluorescent grow lights, its doing ok but i know it would be better under hps so i thought i'd invest a little in this hobbie, but i was thinking i might scrog it with a couple other plants in my 3x3 grow room, but i was gonna also ask how do you harvest after a scrog grow?



You'll want to discuss scrog with Doobieus. SHE is on this thread pretty much everyday and is IMO an expert. Just give her some time, I'm sure she'll help you.


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 20, 2009)

i dont know y i see them on the page y can u see them?




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 20, 2009)

let me know if u see them now if not tell me how 2 post them


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 20, 2009)

Hey clubbers, I need your opinions please. I've included a pic of my cabinet. As you can see my set up has been traditional with a clone, veg, and a flower chamber. I keep the mother in the clone chamber. I've been brainstorming on how to yield more since my last harvest was only a bit over 3oz. This is what I'm thinking. NO veg chamber. Use the existing veg chamber for flower. Right now my cycle is cut clones, veg for 8 weeks while flowering finishes of previous grow, then move to flower. Basically harvesting every 8 weeks. What I'm thinking of doing now is lollipopping. Cut clones, straight to flower after rooting. This way I can harvest every 4 weeks. Now you can see that what I veg with now. 8 x 26w cfl's which work like a charm keeping the node spacing at a minimum. Lets now call the veg chamber the cfl flower chamber. And the existing flower chamber, with the 250w hps and led panels, lets call it the hps flower chamber. So if I cut clones and root them in clone chamber then move straight to flower what would be the best way? 



A: move rooted clones to cfl flower chamber, and in 4 weeks when, hps flower chamber is harvested, move them to that chamber to let them finish under the hps


or 


B: move rooted clones to cfl flower chamber or hps flower chamber, whichever is open, and let them finish there, basically the harvest every 4 weeks will alternate like this, hps flowered complete, then cfl flowered complete and so on.




So clubbers, I hope all this crap makes sense. I need your opinions. If you see any holes in my plan let me know. If you don't think this will increase my yield let me know. This is a big decision so please help talk me thru it. 

OK its time to


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 20, 2009)

handyman00 said:


> let me know if u see them now if not tell me how 2 post them


No pics yet. Click reply now, then scroll down a bit til you see manage attachments on the left. Click manage attachments. A window will pop up. At the top of that window you'll see 4 slots and browse buttons beside them. Click browse then find your pic on your pc, click it once then click open. Then to the right of the browse buttons you'll see upload. Click it and let it do its thing. After a minute or two you'll see its done. Do not just x out of this window, scroll down to the bottom and click close this window. I've found that when I just x out it doesn't load my pics. Hope this helps. Ok now its really time to


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 20, 2009)

AB,
Actually not a bad plan (since it's like mine I'm predetermined to agree). I don't have a seperate chamber for clone growth. I do that in my office here at home so I can keep an eye on them and have something to mess with in the we hours of the morning! LOL! How are you set for ventalation and what are you going to divide the room with. You really need to make sure the flower is light tight for 12/12. I get them growing in my "office" and when I am sure they have rooted or if using seeds popped and grown 2 sets of leaves, off they go to the veg part of my closet. They veg there until I see alternating leaves and then after I take clones it's off to the flower room to finish. Then I take the clones and make sure they have roots and repeat the process. I know my strain doubles it's veg height and plan accordingly. I get a grow of 3-4 stong plants that get 3oz each at havest every 8 weeks. Don't like going to 12/12 from seed/clone unless you plant twice as many plants. I like to let them grow up into women before I . . well you know.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> AB,
> Actually not a bad plan (since it's like mine I'm predetermined to agree). I don't have a seperate chamber for clone growth. I do that in my office here at home so I can keep an eye on them and have something to mess with in the we hours of the morning! LOL! How are you set for ventalation and what are you going to divide the room with. You really need to make sure the flower is light tight for 12/12. I get them growing in my "office" and when I am sure they have rooted or if using seeds popped and grown 2 sets of leaves, off they go to the veg part of my closet. They veg there until I see alternating leaves and then after I take clones it's off to the flower room to finish. Then I take the clones and make sure they have roots and repeat the process. I know my strain doubles it's veg height and plan accordingly. I get a grow of 3-4 stong plants that get 3oz each at havest every 8 weeks. Don't like going to 12/12 from seed/clone unless you plant twice as many plants. I like to let them grow up into women before I . . well you know.


Oh yeah I know. The ventilation is golden and all the chambers are already separated from light and air leaks. All I need to do is stop vegging my clones. And instead of 4 plants I'll be able to fit 8 in there in 1 gal square pots. I'm thinking this will get me quite a bit more yield over a period of time. Maybe even double what I've been getting. Thanks for the input Crazy.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm about 9 oz ahead of need with another crop on the way in a month with two heavy smokers in the house so I'd agree with you're production estimates and then double that!


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 21, 2009)

can u see them now?


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 21, 2009)

these are curling to


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Yeah, no pics.
> 
> Hey Wretched, whats up man? I see you posting about potpimp in other threads. I'm not sure what it is but if you're into it I'd like to check it out. Shoot me a link please sir. Thank you.



www.potpimp.com.. its a new forum so the next version will fix alot of errors you may encounter but none the less a great community..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I'm about 9 oz ahead of need with another crop on the way in a month with two heavy smokers in the house so I'd agree with you're production estimates and then double that!


what up crazy was just wondering if you got any pix of your setup??


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


>


^^ Lol yeah something like that ^^



AlteredBeast said:


> Beautiful Doobs!! Thanks. So how much does this lower your temps?


About 13 degrees lower on top of the 15 degrees the piece o' crap swamp cooler (The one for the house). So all together it's about a 23 degree drop. Hooked it up to my reflector for shit's, giggles and it just looked nicer lol.



Mindmelted said:


> Doobs Mcgiver
> 
> Damn girl you are just too much
> 
> ...


Lol, yeah the power company LIES!! That sucks but at least you didn't have anything in bloom, lol it'd be a lot worse then lol.

Thanks Mind lol, pffft you know you're on my team lol.



GMAN00700 said:


> hi im new to hps but i have a 250 watt hps coming tomorrow and right now i have my plant under a couple fluorescent grow lights, its doing ok but i know it would be better under hps so i thought i'd invest a little in this hobbie, but i was thinking i might scrog it with a couple other plants in my 3x3 grow room, but i was gonna also ask how do you harvest after a scrog grow?


Get either chicken wire, or some type of grid plastic coated is preferred but if not then that's fine too. Cut the main stalk, take the plant off with the screen attached and start cutting all branches off of the main stalk and dry. Taking the screen out to harvest is optional, you can also just cut the branches off the main stalk while the screen is still assembled.

Others also use rope, or thread screens and just snip the strings when they want to harvest, I don't like this way because I have an issue with fibers in my herb.

Hope this helps.



AlteredBeast said:


> You'll want to discuss scrog with Doobieus. SHE is on this thread pretty much everyday and is IMO an expert. Just give her some time, I'm sure she'll help you.


Lol aww Altered , I'm no expert dude , but thanks I'm flattered, and thanks for the SHE  lol.



AlteredBeast said:


> Hey clubbers, I need your opinions please. I've included a pic of my cabinet. As you can see my set up has been traditional with a clone, veg, and a flower chamber. I keep the mother in the clone chamber. I've been brainstorming on how to yield more since my last harvest was only a bit over 3oz. This is what I'm thinking. NO veg chamber. Use the existing veg chamber for flower. Right now my cycle is cut clones, veg for 8 weeks while flowering finishes of previous grow, then move to flower. Basically harvesting every 8 weeks. What I'm thinking of doing now is lollipopping. Cut clones, straight to flower after rooting. This way I can harvest every 4 weeks. Now you can see that what I veg with now. 8 x 26w cfl's which work like a charm keeping the node spacing at a minimum. Lets now call the veg chamber the cfl flower chamber. And the existing flower chamber, with the 250w hps and led panels, lets call it the hps flower chamber. So if I cut clones and root them in clone chamber then move straight to flower what would be the best way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Option A would give you more consistent results, I'd go with option A personally.



handyman00 said:


> these are curling to


What are your temps, and humidity at? How close is your light and what kind of light is it? Also how much do you water them and how often? Have you started using nutrients yet, and what kind of soil are you using? Also how old are they?

Hate to ask all the questions but that information helps us to better answer your question.

With the pictures provided though, I'm guessing over watering.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 21, 2009)

handyman00 said:


> can u see them now?


I don't really see anything wrong with those plants.. they look good to me..


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 21, 2009)

Sorry for not posting the rest of the pics on that tutorial ya'll, but I figured to do it on Thursday because I should be getting the high speed turned on out here finally. It's really hard to post a picture tutorial on the connection I'm on right now because the server only holds onto the uploaded pictures so long, and the pictures take so frikkin' long to upload, the the server throws out the old pictures and yeah the result is pictures missing. Yeah screw all that noise.


----------



## RichED (Jul 21, 2009)

Been doing this for a while now on second grow with this setup down the middle with two sheets of black thick plastic where it meets each space it turns back and taped to wall ciel or floor the same both sides then covered with reflector. have vents on bottom open and a strong two room exaust bathroom fan pulling out one side connected to light with a "y" section going over to other side of tent and to other light temps rang between 80 and 85 a little high but it works for me 
gives me seprt times or sep plant types freedom

right now on one side 1- dutch passion blueberry and 1-nirvana snowwhite in week and a half flower and on the other side 3- serious seeds Kalimist 30 day flower I use the tall vert fans everything else standard 

sativas are getting away from me first time i threw in a scrog screen late 4 1/2 feet high most people scrog at about 1 foot to 2 foot from floor with young flexible easy to persuade plants this is a little harder but working.

peace my brother im out


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> what up crazy was just wondering if you got any pix of your setup??


 
Not yet. Made an agreement with the wife not to show and tell when I started growing. She's the nervous type. But I'm working on her slowly.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 21, 2009)

Hnadyman,

BR is right. Those look fine to me. Really, really, really fine actually. Check out your local tree sometime. Leaves in various states all over the place. Perfection is not required and those baby plants act up a little for no reason some times just like the kids! LOL!


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Hnadyman,
> 
> BR is right. Those look fine to me. Really, really, really fine actually. Check out your local tree sometime. Leaves in various states all over the place. Perfection is not required and those baby plants act up a little for no reason some times just like the kids! LOL!


Although, Handyman being a first time grower, it wouldn't hurt for him to know what causes curling under and curling up. I didn't mean to make it sound like I thought his plant's were unhealthy or that his grow environment wasn't perfect, just trying to better assess the issue to help out and be able to explain the curling a little better.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol aww Altered , I'm no expert dude , but thanks I'm flattered, and thanks for the SHE  lol.
> 
> 
> Option A would give you more consistent results, I'd go with option A personally.


Doobs I haven't seen a question that you couldn't answer yet and all your answers are intelligent and helpful. That qualifies you as an expert in my book. You, wretched, Mind, and Crazy have helped me soooooooooo much. I'm just glad I found this thread with you all. My skills and confidence have grown tremendously since I've had you there to help. Thanks to all of you again and again.



As far as option A I agree with you. But I am gonna do a side by side comparison, full flower under hps, and full flower under cfls, using all clones from 3d. This way I can actually show everyone picture proof and do my FIRST tutorial on the differences between hps and cfls for flower using the same genetics, nutes, everything except the lights. And to be honest at the same time I'll be learning too. It should be fun. I cut clones a week ago today, 3d1's clones all are showing roots, 3d2 and 3d3 none are showing roots. Its amazing to me how well 3d1 clones compared to any other plant I've cloned.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Hnadyman,
> 
> BR is right. Those look fine to me. Really, really, really fine actually. Check out your local tree sometime. Leaves in various states all over the place. Perfection is not required and those baby plants act up a little for no reason some times just like the kids! LOL!


nicely said....
Handyman,
some plants also tend to be more pickier than others find out what your baby's like keep em on a good schedule your plants look really healthy so no worries now but like doobs said there nothing wrong with learning what you dont know especially defects cause you will run into them guaranteed ...


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 21, 2009)

ive been keeping a good eye on them they look great just a lil curling upward i just wonted to make sure they were gonna be good it took me 2 long to get my bean for them to die and start from scratch


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

RichED said:


> Been doing this for a while now on second grow with this setup down the middle with two sheets of black thick plastic where it meets each space it turns back and taped to wall ciel or floor the same both sides then covered with reflector. have vents on bottom open and a strong two room exaust bathroom fan pulling out one side connected to light with a "y" section going over to other side of tent and to other light temps rang between 80 and 85 a little high but it works for me
> gives me seprt times or sep plant types freedom
> 
> right now on one side 1- dutch passion blueberry and 1-nirvana snowwhite in week and a half flower and on the other side 3- serious seeds Kalimist 30 day flower I use the tall vert fans everything else standard
> ...


sounds good man should post some pix up would love to see that KaliMist all those strains ive actually looked into some good genes there ..
i have some pollen thats about 75% Pre 98' KaliMist that i will be hitting my girls up with cant wait to see what this brings me.. but i would love to see your setup man..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

handyman00 said:


> ive been keeping a good eye on them they look great just a lil curling upward i just wonted to make sure they were gonna be good it took me 2 long to get my bean for them to die and start from scratch


 yea man youll be fine.whenever you see something you think is wrong just post it before it gets worst someone will help. though i find keeping a written Schedule on when and what your feeding them works great when having defect problems i can always look back and see what went wrong saved me lots of times.. but this is me lots of people got that shit down in there head but my girls are fucking picky lol..so i dunno just throwing that out there.works IMO.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 21, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Doobs I haven't seen a question that you couldn't answer yet and all your answers are intelligent and helpful. That qualifies you as an expert in my book. You, wretched, Mind, and Crazy have helped me soooooooooo much. I'm just glad I found this thread with you all. My skills and confidence have grown tremendously since I've had you there to help. Thanks to all of you again and again.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as option A I agree with you. But I am gonna do a side by side comparison, full flower under hps, and full flower under cfls, using all clones from 3d. This way I can actually show everyone picture proof and do my FIRST tutorial on the differences between hps and cfls for flower using the same genetics, nutes, everything except the lights. And to be honest at the same time I'll be learning too. It should be fun. I cut clones a week ago today, 3d1's clones all are showing roots, 3d2 and 3d3 none are showing roots. Its amazing to me how well 3d1 clones compared to any other plant I've cloned.


The comparison will be a great learning experience for you, keep us updated, and definitely throw a link our way when you're done with your tutorial.

Thanks for the compliment Altered, but all flattery aside, I'm glad that this club has helped you out and raised your confidence and skill. I look forward to seeing future grows and help from you in here.



Wretched420 said:


> yea man youll be fine.whenever you see something you think is wrong just post it before it gets worst someone will help. though i find keeping a written Schedule on when and what your feeding them works great when having defect problems i can always look back and see what went wrong saved me lots of times.. but this is me lots of people got that shit down in there head but my girls are fucking picky lol..so i dunno just throwing that out there.works IMO.


I print out year round calenders (So it's all the months on one sheet of printing paper) and use that for my grow log. I mark nute watering days with a circle and non nute days with a circle with an X through it. There's also a decent amount of "Notes" space on the bottom for those extra tid bits of important info.

Thought I'd throw it out there how I keep my log, aside from the journal. I don't know how people can just keep that shit in check in their heads lol, trying to do it like that drives me insane. More power to those folks, but damn.... lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2009)

Whats up clubbers.Every one stuff looks great.Keep up the good work everybody.
AB cant wait to see your next round of girls.You will see a difference this time around i belive.
I had to play a little with the WB,She liked a high ppm(1500)
When i found that sweet spot she really started to get Juicy(Damn starting to get excited)
Well i am going to break down today and order me some Apple Jack from the tude


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 21, 2009)

It's all good! It's normal to be an attentive "mother". I have found that when a problem arrises I ask myself, I say self, what changed. Wretch is right, all strains and even some plants within a strain have different requirements. Some get right picky, picky,picky. The more you know the more you'll grow!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> The comparison will be a great learning experience for you, keep us updated, and definitely throw a link our way when you're done with your tutorial.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment Altered, but all flattery aside, I'm glad that this club has helped you out and raised your confidence and skill. I look forward to seeing future grows and help from you in here.
> 
> ...


right on doobs sounds similar to mine except i just write the dates down in notebook .. and yes if i tried remembering everything i would probally just fuck up my girls and go crazy.. notes really help glad you threw that out there..


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2009)

Gotta keep good notes..lol


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 21, 2009)

Personally I have special talents (not) and right everything down on my "office" calender and make copies of the pages for a 3 ring binder. Eliminates that problem I have with short term memory! LOL! Eliminates that problem I have with short term memory!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Personally I have special talents (not) and right everything down on my "office" calender and make copies of the pages for a 3 ring binder. Eliminates that problem I have with short term memory! LOL! Eliminates that problem I have with short term memory!


lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> It's all good! It's normal to be an attentive "mother". I have found that when a problem arrises I ask myself, I say self, what changed. Wretch is right, all strains and even some plants within a strain have different requirements. Some get right picky, picky,picky. The more you know the more you'll grow!


Yeah for real, some strains can be the finicky-ist little bastards. I know I've had my share of over or under water/nuting with different strains, but like Crazy said you do learn from that.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Whats up clubbers.Every one stuff looks great.Keep up the good work everybody.
> AB cant wait to see your next round of girls.You will see a difference this time around i belive.
> I had to play a little with the WB,She liked a high ppm(1500)
> When i found that sweet spot she really started to get Juicy(Damn starting to get excited)
> Well i am going to break down today and order me some Apple Jack from the tude


Apple Jack nice dude, I've been kind of stand offish about the Tude' since that damn website change lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Personally I have special talents (not) and right everything down on my "office" calender and make copies of the pages for a 3 ring binder. Eliminates that problem I have with short term memory! LOL! Eliminates that problem I have with short term memory!


Lol I think we've all got a short term memory problem.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Apple Jack nice dude, I've been kind of stand offish about the Tude' since that damn website change lol.


hahah same here just aint the same lol.. hope there service has no change's..


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Apple Jack nice dude, I've been kind of stand offish about the Tude' since that damn website change lol.


Yeah i know,But i just gotta have some

Or maybe something from Elite!


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hahah same here just aint the same lol.. hope there service has no change's..


Yeah changes makes most of us stoners paranoid, why would they do that lol. I mean it looks nice and all but still dude lol, guess Mind's got the guinea pigging on this one lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah i know,But i just gotta have some
> 
> Or maybe something from Elite!


Elite Genetics look bomb, I saw them awhile back on the BC bud depot page.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Elite Genetics look bomb, I saw them awhile back on the BC bud depot page.


Maybe some double dipped sour banana


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Maybe some double dipped sour banana


That's gonna be some good stash right there dude.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah changes makes most of us stoners paranoid, why would they do that lol. I mean it looks nice and all but still dude lol, guess Mind's got the guinea pigging on this one lol.



haha yea for reals.. mind good luck lol..
i hear good things about breedbay i would recommend a good pal Ripz new site potpimp.com its very limted when it comes to strains right now but customer service is best it gets..if your into that lol.. but none the less good sites too check out..

EDIT*ill be getting these Black Cherry Kush F1's from potpimp that seem to be real promising nice cross between 
"Heaths" BlackRose x Cherry Assassin (cherry ak x sfv og bx2)

heaths blackrose looks good too i dont know if you seen his grow on here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/177039-black-rose-seed-run.html

heres the pix that caught me http://www.potpimp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=350&p=4478&hilit=heath+robinson#p4478..


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha yea for reals.. mind good luck lol..
> i hear good things about breedbay i would recommend a good pal Ripz new site potpimp.com its very limted when it comes to strains right now but customer service is best it gets..if your into that lol.. but none the less good sites too check out..


Cool I'll check it out.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha yea for reals.. mind good luck lol..
> i hear good things about breedbay i would recommend a good pal Ripz new site potpimp.com its very limted when it comes to strains right now but customer service is best it gets..if your into that lol.. but none the less good sites too check out..
> 
> ill be getting these Black Cherry Kush F1's from potpimp that seem to be real promising nice cross between
> ...


Good info Wretched,Will check them out.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 21, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good strain that will put me to sleep? I haven't been able to sleep good lately.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Can anyone recommend a good strain that will put me to sleep? I haven't been able to sleep good lately.


I am in the same boat.If i am lucky i 3hrs a night.I hear AK47 will do that,but i now the White Berry in high doses does a alright job.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha yea for reals.. mind good luck lol..
> i hear good things about breedbay i would recommend a good pal Ripz new site potpimp.com its very limted when it comes to strains right now but customer service is best it gets..if your into that lol.. but none the less good sites too check out..
> 
> EDIT*ill be getting these Black Cherry Kush F1's from potpimp that seem to be real promising nice cross between
> ...


I checked out these. I like them alot. I want to go with another subcool strain but I really don't see any that are good for sleeping. I wonder if these would produce a sleepy stone?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I am in the same boat.If i am lucky i 3hrs a night.I hear AK47 will do that,but i now the White Berry in high doses does a alright job.


Dude I totally thought what you had was called wonderberry... lol. Maybe someone can hook us up with some good info on a sleepy strain.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Can anyone recommend a good strain that will put me to sleep? I haven't been able to sleep good lately.


well for sleep your gonna want a heavy Indica i have a problem sleeping to but have a few other nerve problems that add to it i know OG Kush does a pretty good job helping me relax but havent had any thing to knock me out yet.. i also would like some suggestions?!?

but i have been recommended some strains heres a few..

Deep Chunk.. Pure Indica 
Bubba Kush ..

both were recommended for muscle spasm and sleep aid..


----------



## handyman00 (Jul 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> well for sleep your gonna want a heavy Indica i have a problem sleeping to but have a few other nerve problems that add to it i know OG Kush does a pretty good job helping me relax but havent had any thing to knock me out yet.. i also would like some suggestions?!?
> 
> but i have been recommended some strains heres a few..
> 
> ...


bubba kush is the way 2 grow i know a lot of people that use bubba kush as sleep aids it hase a knock out high


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 21, 2009)

Got to go with any pure indica if you want sleepy time. I have a friend who swears by White Rhino.

I want Elite's Paradox Box. I have a bi-polar wife and she likes the manic part (get's things done and works my ass off). Happy pot like Paradox box should keep her from having the downs. Right now the LSD is trippy, happy and then you have to sit for awhile.

Attitude is cool even on the new website. Got some Purple Wreck about a month ago. 8 days to the mid west. I hear on other thread where they will have Subcool's gear in about 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2009)

subcool has some interesting strains.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> subcool has some interesting strains.


yeah i want to get my hands on some Agent Orange


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yeah i want to get my hands on some Agent Orange


 I checked your guy out.Would like to try one or so.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I checked your guy out.Would like to try one or so.


who PotPimp ? what you thinking about trying??


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> who PotPimp ? what you thinking about trying??


Thats him.
Pineapple x C99


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2009)

Anyone heard about this product.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260450022144


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats him.
> Pineapple x C99


yea im thinking of picking these up to C99 pineapple pheno.. just to have the genes around
a nice keeper.he selling it at a real reasonable price too..


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea im thinking of picking these up to C99 pineapple pheno.. just to have the genes around
> a nice keeper.he selling it at a real reasonable price too..


I did not see any prices!!!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I did not see any prices!!!!


here just send Ripz a PM with what you want
http://www.potpimp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=44


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 21, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I am in the same boat.If i am lucky i 3hrs a night.I hear AK47 will do that,but i now the White Berry in high doses does a alright job.


Mind, check out this smoke report https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/191578-aurora-indica-nl-x-afghan.html . This might be a candidate for bedtime smoke.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 21, 2009)

A couple more for the list. https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/198116-bubba-kush-trainwreck-smoke-report.html .


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 21, 2009)

Black Domina is HEAVY, it's definitely a knock you out strain. Also Mind, I've heard good things about that but there is also the vapolution, which is really nice for portability because it has a car adapter, pretty sure it has a regular outlet plug in too.

Edit: Speaking of Subcool and TGA, apparently the Tude' will start holding TGA beans in about 2-3 weeks. At least that's what this link says, https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/216760-attitude-will-stock-tga-subcool.html#post2769438


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 21, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Dude I totally thought what you had was called wonderberry... lol. Maybe someone can hook us up with some good info on a sleepy strain.


I was the one with the wonderberry lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 22, 2009)

Damn just too many yummy strains


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn just too many yummy strains


Lol yeah no kidding.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn just too many yummy strains


For real. Way too many too keep up with them all in my head. Also makes it super hard to choose one. I'm thinking more and more of just getting a mix pack. I found this last night. 
http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/dr_atomic/Shiva.htm


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 22, 2009)

See what i mean


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 22, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Black Domina is HEAVY, it's definitely a knock you out strain. Also Mind, I've heard good things about that but there is also the vapolution, which is really nice for portability because it has a car adapter, pretty sure it has a regular outlet plug in too.
> 
> Edit: Speaking of Subcool and TGA, apparently the Tude' will start holding TGA beans in about 2-3 weeks. At least that's what this link says, https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/216760-attitude-will-stock-tga-subcool.html#post2769438


Thats cool. Check this out. https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/214194-subcool-seeds-attitude.html . Aren't you growing black domina right now doobs?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 22, 2009)

Just read on potpimps site that elite got busted.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Just read on potpimps site that elite got busted.


lots of people getting busted lately..lots of good people too..


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 22, 2009)

Thats for sure,It really sucks.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 22, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats for sure,It really sucks.


Do you guys think they are getting busted due to being on sites like these? Cause other people getting busted always gets me nervous and paranoid about what I'm doing. Paranoia is a sucky feeling.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 22, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Do you guys think they are getting busted due to being on sites like these? Cause other people getting busted always gets me nervous and paranoid about what I'm doing. Paranoia is a sucky feeling.


yes it is..
its due to them fucking up some where along the lines on whatever it is they do..theres cops and shit all over these types of forums thats how some people got busted if you grow just dont tell anyone is the key rule.evrytime i hear a story about someon getting busted its because they told someone..and dont trip especially if your only running a 250w HID shit my computer takes more power and im sure they heat signature isnt shit.. paranoia sucks dont drive your self crazy lol but stay smart a little bit of paranoia is oright just stay on top of your shit lol


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 22, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yes it is..
> its due to them fucking up some where along the lines on whatever it is they do..theres cops and shit all over these types of forums thats how some people got busted if you grow just dont tell anyone is the key rule.evrytime i hear a story about someon getting busted its because they told someone..and dont trip especially if your only running a 250w HID shit my computer takes more power and im sure they heat signature isnt shit.. paranoia sucks dont drive your self crazy lol but stay smart a little bit of paranoia is oright just stay on top of your shit lol


So you're telling me its the guys who are showing off their HUGE grows and the guys who are breeding good strains and distributing LOTS of seeds who are getting busted? And they probably aren't worried much about small grows like mine?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 22, 2009)

And I agree with staying on top of your shit, thats a must. My fuckin foothill filter still hasn't shipped yet. I ordered it a week ago today and just sent an email to them askin whats up. I wish it would hurry for real now with this new little paranoid feeling!!!!! Lol. Oh well no use trippin about it, I'll just .


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 22, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> So you're telling me its the guys who are showing off their HUGE grows and the guys who are breeding good strains and distributing LOTS of seeds who are getting busted? And they probably aren't worried much about small grows like mine?


nah well kinda this IMO because who the hell know how the cops work anyways i think if you keep to yourself you shouldnt worry much.. but if your off sending packages everyday selling pot/seeds through mail i would be worrying..
and dont worry about getting busted on forums too much cops from your town dont just go looking for people. they get info then pushed in the right direction then go do w/e the fuck the monsters do..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 22, 2009)

hey man but hey dont listen to me im insane lol.. this is how my brain copes with it this idea works for me keeps me further from the edge.... and seems real reasonable from what i read about people getting popped..
"EDIT" also about huge grows and breeders its usually someone ratting them out or them slipping some where from what i read..
but anyone can draw attention


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 22, 2009)

lol ive never once thought about gettn busted unless sumone said sumthin, and even then im like stfu, haha just dont think about it, unless ur growing mad quanity or running huge lights, then you would have to be careful, but whats happenin everyone?! been a couple days tryin to get some pics. up, there asleep right now tho.


----------



## davemoney (Jul 22, 2009)

elite has been busted...found this on their site...
*Alleged Hamilton Marijuana Internet Operation Busted*
*Thursday, July 16th, 2009*

*(Angola, IN) - A Hamilton woman accused of filling orders for marijuanaseeds from around the country over the internet was formally charged onWednesday by Steuben County Prosecutors with a pair of Class Dfelonies. 20-year-old Laura Allece Wass is facing charges of dealing inmarijuana over 30 grams on the internet and maintaining a commonnuisance. Not guilty pleas were entered on her behalf duringWednesday's initial hearing, bond was set at $10,000 and a pre-trialconference was scheduled for December 4th in front of Magistrate RandyCoffey. According to Steuben County court documents, the investigationinvolved not only local law enforcement agencies but the U.S. PostalService and the federal Drug Enforcement Agency as well. Theinvestigation started in early June after Ashley Police had gotten ane-mail from a woman who said her son had stolen money from her safetydeposit box to order marijuana seeds from a web site based in Hamilton.Hamilton Police were notified and a department officer set up anundercover e-mail account. It was later determined by authorities thatWass allegedly received mail from all over the country. A searchwarrant was executed Tuesday morning as Wass and a man living at theresidence on Lane 150-H were arrested. Court documents identified theman as Jesse Steven Groth who was wanted on Michigan warrants forfederal mail fraud, wire fraud as well as for delivery andmanufacturing of marijuana. Court documents also indicate that policefound processed and dried marijuana in the home along with scales,indoor marijuana growing equipment and over 100 marijuana plants. Itwas also mentioned in the case file that numerous marijuana seeds werepackaged and ready to be shipped.*


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 22, 2009)

Elite got popped? 

SUCK dude, and this is EXACTLY why the change on the Tude' site is screwing with me lol. Elite's got good strains too, but at least the other resources for beans haven't been axed, guess the folks who have some Elite strains are going to consider themselves hella lucky right now.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 22, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Thats cool. Check this out. https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/214194-subcool-seeds-attitude.html . Aren't you growing black domina right now doobs?


Sure am, and honestly that's one of the reasons I'm growing it. I have horrible insomnia as well as some other things going on, the Black Domina was recommended by my friend who got me the beans from Cali in the first place.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 22, 2009)

okay well i have purple stems, just the stemps to my fan leaves an the center lil spot is purple, whats this mean?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 22, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> lol ive never once thought about gettn busted unless sumone said sumthin, and even then im like stfu, haha just dont think about it, unless ur growing mad quanity or running huge lights, then you would have to be careful, but whats happenin everyone?! been a couple days tryin to get some pics. up, there asleep right now tho.


right on man good way to think just always be safe...


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey if you guys want to tune into some drama concerning elite getting busted and swerve possibly being the cause here you go https://www.rollitup.org/seedbank-reviews/179608-elite-gentics-23.html 




somebody please tell me who swerve is, I'm not really up to speed on the top breeders names but I am familar with most of the company names. It would be nice to be able to put the two together. Hell I wouldn't have ever known that subcool is TGA if doobs hadn't clued me into it. ( Thanks Doobs). And after getting to read a shit ton of his threads and kinda getting to know what kind of person he is, I'd spend my money on his gear anytime just so I know I'm helping a true MJ lover who has talent and is worthy of making profit off of me. Hell as much as he has helped me and so many other growers I feel its the least I can do to stay loyal to him. Not to mention I grew some of his gear and its dank, that right there lets me know he is for real. Speaking of I need to slap a smoke report up here on 3D. Its only been drying for 6 days now but some of the smaller buds are smokeable. Its the smoothest smoke I've ever had. No coughing with this using a glass pipe or rolled, The Blue Demon (my water bong), its a different story. I ckoked out first hit off it. The taste is citrus/pineapple on the inhale and the exhale is very citrus/orange and it has a slight dish soap like aftertaste. Very sticky buds. I use the grinder cause my fingers stick to everything if I dont. After one bowl I'm good for 2-3 hours. Completely an energetic head high. Right after I smoke I'm up doing shit, which is good since I have 11 snakes, 2 chinese water dragons, 2 dogs, 1 sulcata tortoise, and a few 3D girls to attend to. As you can see I love my reptiles. I am to reptiles what Subcool is to MJ, I have a vast knowledge about them. Its my first passion, MJ is second. Wow check me out rambling on and on, I meant for this to be a short post to show the thread about elite. Turns out I'm smoking a bowl of 3D right now and it has me zooming already. No wonder I cant sleep at night. Gotta get some Black domina or atomic shiva. I pm Subcool and asked if I let 3D go for 9-10 weeks will it have a more relaxing buzz and if not does he have a strain that will get me sleepy. Hopefully he'll get back to me soon, when he does I'll tell you all what he says. After reading his posts I know he isn't a couchlock person. He's said time after time that he's not into the sleepy buzz. Anyway,  everybody. Hope I didn't bore you to sleep........ unless you needed it. Lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 23, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> okay well i have purple stems, just the stemps to my fan leaves an the center lil spot is purple, whats this mean?


usually cool temps during dark hours....


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 23, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Elite got popped?
> 
> SUCK dude, and this is EXACTLY why the change on the Tude' site is screwing with me lol. Elite's got good strains too, but at least the other resources for beans haven't been axed, guess the folks who have some Elite strains are going to consider themselves hella lucky right now.


So much for double dipped sour banana

I think i am going to hold off on ordering beans.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 23, 2009)

Have any of you ever heard about splitting the stem of the plant and putting in a chopstick/ thin bamboo or some other thin stick between it to deprive the plant of water, stress it out 
in order to get an increase of THC production in the final week of flowering?
Cause someone's been telling me about it and it sounded pretty logical too when I thought about it.. cause the plant would do anything to make sure it gets pollinated under stress in the case of a Cannabis plant, to make it's trichomes larger..

What do you guys think about this type of barbarianism? 

Found this online:


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 23, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Have any of you ever heard about splitting the stem of the plant and putting in a chopstick/ thin bamboo or some other thin stick between it to deprive the plant of water, stress it out
> in order to get an increase of THC production in the final week of flowering?
> Cause someone's been telling me about it and it sounded pretty logical too when I thought about it.. cause the plant would do anything to make sure it gets pollinated under stress in the case of a Cannabis plant, to make it's trichomes larger..
> 
> ...


I've seen similar ideas with thumb tacks, but never bamboo lol, that's way extreme, pretty cool looking though. I haven't tried this yet, Crazy has more info on this I think. 

I've been holding off on trying because I don't know how it will affect my plants with the dark period I give them before harvest. I don't want to stress them too bad, maybe I'll do it in the last week, plus the dark period to prevent hermies. Lol sorry for the rambling there BR.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 23, 2009)

Somebody call me? LOL! Yes I am a serial plant abuser! There, it feels so good to get that off my chest! About two weeks out I give the plant hell! Take a pack of thumbtacks ( pretty red and blue ones!) and stick one on every stalk at least a couple of inches below the bud and all up and down the main stem. I also twist the stem hard. Bend things up, raise the lights one day, lower them "too" close the next, let the heat rise to the upper 80's in the room for a few hours, scratch off about a dime size piece of the "bark" a couple of inches above the net pot and just generally try to piss the plant off! Babboo shoots! Oh goody I have more implements of destruction! LOL! I've done it my last 3 grows and it does make the plant throw more trichs. Might do that anyway in the last 2 weeks but it's in the "why not" catagory. With two weeks left it doesn't have time to go hermie fromthe stress before you cut.


----------



## RichED (Jul 23, 2009)

The reason i split my tent is because i like veriety i can always gro sme thing on both sides like some are forced to do i hear all the time about dificult time if poss to grow an indica along side a sativa.

in my pics 1 and 2 you will see alittle closet it is right next to my tent i start beans there now has a 7week old diesel ryder on floor two seedlings on shelf also cant see some cuttings

in pics 3 to 7 you will see the right side of the tent it has a nurvana snow white and a dutch passion blueberry they are in 2nd week of flower snow white in front of bluberry

pics 8 and 9 show what is going on in top of tent both sides i also use 2 tower fans one on each side and keep lower vents open system just pulls air and heat from light


pics 10 to 12 show 3 sativas serious seeds KaliMist in 27th day of flowerhas to go for 70 to 90 days my first sativas 
and they were getting away from me started to flower at 22 inch next time sooner had to throw a scrog screen in at about 15 inch below light ti tie them up for a while i think under controll now 

well to try is to learn

peace brothers


----------



## RichED (Jul 23, 2009)




----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 23, 2009)

So this is what subcool told me about not being able to sleep and what strain of his would help.............."I couldnt sleep on 3d either u want our Indica night time strain Querkle or even stonger but smaller Deep Purple." ..................I saw some querkle on hempdepot but didnt see any deep purple. I'm gonna have to find out who has those beans.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 23, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> So this is what subcool told me about not being able to sleep and what strain of his would help.............."I couldnt sleep on 3d either u want our Indica night time strain Querkle or even stonger but smaller Deep Purple." ..................I saw some querkle on hempdepot but didnt see any deep purple. I'm gonna have to find out who has those beans.



yea ive been looking into querkle and agent orange from TGA these two are on my list...try breedbay for the deep purple
http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/auctiondetails.php?itemname=Deep-Purple-10-seed-pack&id=110741


----------



## RichED (Jul 23, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea ive been looking into querkle and agent orange from TGA these two are on my list...try breedbay for the deep purple
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/auctiondetails.php?itemname=Deep-Purple-10-seed-pack&id=110741


 I think i aw them there


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 23, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea ive been looking into querkle and agent orange from TGA these two are on my list...try breedbay for the deep purple
> http://www.breedbay.co.uk/auction/auctiondetails.php?itemname=Deep-Purple-10-seed-pack&id=110741


I checked it out. Do you recommend using breedbay? I've only used hempdepot, kinda sketchy trying somewhere else. Are they reputable? The strain looks nice. The atomic shiva still is on my mind tho.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Somebody call me? LOL! Yes I am a serial plant abuser! There, it feels so good to get that off my chest! About two weeks out I give the plant hell! Take a pack of thumbtacks ( pretty red and blue ones!) and stick one on every stalk at least a couple of inches below the bud and all up and down the main stem. I also twist the stem hard. Bend things up, raise the lights one day, lower them "too" close the next, let the heat rise to the upper 80's in the room for a few hours, scratch off about a dime size piece of the "bark" a couple of inches above the net pot and just generally try to piss the plant off! Babboo shoots! Oh goody I have more implements of destruction! LOL! I've done it my last 3 grows and it does make the plant throw more trichs. Might do that anyway in the last 2 weeks but it's in the "why not" catagory. With two weeks left it doesn't have time to go hermie fromthe stress before you cut.


Calling Dr. Crazy, calling Dr. Crazy lol. One question though, if I put my plants in a dark period prior to harvest will this stress the plant too much to do this technique? Or am I over analyzing this and should just do it lol.



AlteredBeast said:


> I checked it out. Do you recommend using breedbay? I've only used hempdepot, kinda sketchy trying somewhere else. Are they reputable? The strain looks nice. The atomic shiva still is on my mind tho.


I know HD and Tude' are both reputable but I've heard really great things about Breedbay/Bidzbay honestly. BCBuddepot was the place back in the day, but they're not as great as they once were with customer service at times.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 23, 2009)

I turn the lights out on mine the last 3 days with good results. Bud gets stickier. Trichs are in max push out! Never had it herm with all the abuse but my strain can take a lot. LSD is Skunk and Mazar. Both steady strains themself. Made a decision to build a little fence post ebb and flow set-up so I could grow LSD in one post and Purple wreck in the other. Not starting the next grow until mid Oct. Son's wedding (youngest) and I need to concentrate and according to my wife I have lots of shit to do. Who Knew?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 24, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I turn the lights out on mine the last 3 days with good results. Bud gets stickier. Trichs are in max push out! Never had it herm with all the abuse but my strain can take a lot. LSD is Skunk and Mazar. Both steady strains themself. Made a decision to build a little fence post ebb and flow set-up so I could grow LSD in one post and Purple wreck in the other. Not starting the next grow until mid Oct. Son's wedding (youngest) and I need to concentrate and according to my wife I have lots of shit to do. Who Knew?


Whoa I've never done anything to abuse my plants and now I feel ashamed 
From what I read up there you're the true Dr. Evil for growing weed  
Anyways I just entered my final week of flowering today, would it still make a difference if I do some of those torture techniques to grow my trichs a bit?
I'll definitely leave the lights off the final 48 hours..


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

Abuse away! Plants respond quickly to things! Smack it once for me!


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 24, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I turn the lights out on mine the last 3 days with good results. Bud gets stickier. Trichs are in max push out! Never had it herm with all the abuse but my strain can take a lot. LSD is Skunk and Mazar. Both steady strains themself. Made a decision to build a little fence post ebb and flow set-up so I could grow LSD in one post and Purple wreck in the other. Not starting the next grow until mid Oct. Son's wedding (youngest) and I need to concentrate and according to my wife I have lots of shit to do. Who Knew?


So maybe just start the mutilation right before I go lights out for the dark period, I'll give it a go and see if there's more trich production on top of the usual dark period trich production.

Black Domina is a pretty resilient strain, so I think I'll give it a go. I'd be more worried about the stress on the Blueberry Madness I had, because of the BB genetics.

Congrats on your youngest getting hitched!!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

BB genetics are very strange for me and I plan to stay away from it for now. Grew a BF Blue Cheese and it was a dude.

That BD sounds really nice. Lot of good genetics and Sensi is a top notch breeder. Abuse away anytime in the last two weeks! Give it a smack for me! LOL!


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 24, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> BB genetics are very strange for me and I plan to stay away from it for now. Grew a BF Blue Cheese and it was a dude.
> 
> That BD sounds really nice. Lot of good genetics and Sensi is a top notch breeder. Abuse away anytime in the last two weeks! Give it a smack for me! LOL!


It's BD from Cali Bean Bank, buddy got them for me when he visited some family out there. Seems to be legit though, has the burnt tire/hashy smell, has the hardcore trich production, and same growth pattern buds and plant wise. The genetics were slightly unstable, had even leaves instead of odd during veg, had some 2 leafer leaves, and some half devloped leaves lol.

I agree with the BB, it's probably the most finicky frikkin' strain I have EVER come across. BB crosses are a little better but still, it's a pretty damn finicky strain lol. Great smoke, just gotta keep everything perfect to get to that point with BB or BB crosses, it's a total pain in the ass strain imo lol.

Oh and I'll make sure to smack that ass a couple times for you Crazy .

WHIP IT GOOD!! Queue in cheesey 80's music lol.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 24, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Abuse away! Plants respond quickly to things! Smack it once for me!


Your wish is my command 

My plants are now about 50 hours without water, after 72 hours I'll start the normal process again 48 hours water and light, then 50 hours darkness, 12 hours light, harvest, 10 days drying, bong, vapor and ofcourse joints will follow


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

I got get me some bamboo stickers! About 3-4 weeks from harvest and I need to assemble my arsenal! This time my battle plan is "Shock and Awe Shit this stuff is good"!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 24, 2009)

Alright sado plant growing


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

I think I've said too much! LOL!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 24, 2009)

mad butchers


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

You mean that in a good way, right? LOL! I wouldn't have thought I could treat a plant that way but it turns out I have a dark side if necessary. My psychologist wife calls that latency. Meaning it was always in there just needed a venue! Like Mind says, Sado Growing! Whoops got to tie up the plants. It's almost show time!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey Mind, Weren't you the one who turned me on to the foothill filter? I have a question about it. It just got here today. I see its refillable and thats cool and it looks well built. What I need to know is can I hook this thing up to the intake or the output side of my inline duct fan or is it just a single direction flow and will only work on one end of the fan? And if it is only one end, which end do I attach it to?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 24, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Hey Mind, Weren't you the one who turned me on to the foothill filter? I have a question about it. It just got here today. I see its refillable and thats cool and it looks well built. What I need to know is can I hook this thing up to the intake or the output side of my inline duct fan or is it just a single direction flow and will only work on one end of the fan? And if it is only one end, which end do I attach it to?


AB it works best being pulled through it


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 24, 2009)

All right clubbers 
Just ordered my last bean order for awhile 

Got from the tude Apple Jack 
With free Dinafem blue hash and blue widow 

Will let you know when they arrive


----------



## zechbro (Jul 24, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Your wish is my command
> 
> My plants are now about 50 hours without water, after 72 hours I'll start the normal process again 48 hours water and light, then 50 hours darkness, 12 hours light, harvest, 10 days drying, bong, vapor and ofcourse joints will follow





MostlyCrazy said:


> I got get me some bamboo stickers! About 3-4 weeks from harvest and I need to assemble my arsenal! This time my battle plan is "Shock and Awe Shit this stuff is good"!


mostly/ black rose you recomend putting tacks in? last 2 weeks? ive got 2 plants in flower 3 weeks in, can you explain this proces and the reasoning behind it?


----------



## tom__420 (Jul 24, 2009)

Have either of you guys done a side by side experiment with untouched plants and abused plants?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

Sure, Zech. The purpose is to get the plant sending repair nutes to the "injured" site (give me all ya got, baby). Those nutes also pump up the buds and make them slightly bigger and more resinous because the plant is programmed to try to get fertilized with stray pollen from a nearby male before it dies. We have no males available but the plant doesn't know it and keeps trying.

About two weeks from the cut based on what the seeds said on the package and your judgement of doneness, you get a pack of thumbtacks and stick one about every 4-6" up and down the stem and all bud producing branches. I stay about 2" from the bud itself when doing the branches. I also grab the top 1/2 of the plant and twist it hard one way and then the other. I lower the lights a couple of inches and give them a hot shot for a day and then move the light about 1' up from there on the next day ( plant says, hey, where that light go! It was hot as hell in here yesterday). I also will have a new toy when I get the bamboo stick and just "lance" the plant down low. You wait till 2 weeks out or closer do that the purposeful stress leaves no time for the plant to Hermie. The last 2-3 days I turn out the light completely and get things ready for cut day.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 24, 2009)

No side by sides but grow to grow using the same seed. The worse it could be is a waste of time and a little venting.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 24, 2009)

mann i dunno if im just trippin, but buds arent really developing that dense, im 30 days in for BB an 27 in for K-9 , yes i know 250 dont push alot of light to lower buds, but my main colas should be pretty dense right?.will edit with pics. n one sec.


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 25, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> mann i dunno if im just trippin, but buds arent really developing that dense, im 30 days in for BB an 27 in for K-9 , yes i know 250 dont push alot of light to lower buds, but my main colas should be pretty dense right?.will edit with pics. n one sec.


What nutes are you using?


Btw. Crazy those are just shish kebab sticks I used.. The plant's stem is actually pretty hard with many layers of protection, so make sure the hole is dug deep enough  otherwise you can really damage the plant I think and use tie raps too.. just in case


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

Where are the pics Skryptz?

And BR he's using the Foxfarm base tri pack.

Edit: Forgot to add that I should have high speed today, yeah living out in the middle of nowhere can complicate things sometimes lol. The first day the cable guy went to the wrong house, the second the bastard didn't even show, and today the supervisor is apparently going to install it lol. Regardless I should have some pictures for ya'll.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Have either of you guys done a side by side experiment with untouched plants and abused plants?


Well I've got 2 plants so.... Lol.

I'll do it to my smaller plant, and leave my bigger plant alone. I will do a side by side comparison, both plants are Black Domina. Kind of scared to get more trichs with this strain, it's real sleepy time weed already lol, more trichs and I'll probably be frikkin' comatose lol.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks BR. At this point my bottom stem is about 1 1/2" thick. I may have to use a hammer drill. I need to watch the Marathon Man dentist scene as a refresher! LOL!


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Thanks BR. At this point my bottom stem is about 1 1/2" thick. I may have to use a hammer drill. I need to watch the Marathon Man dentist scene as a refresher! LOL!


You know the best dentist scene, has got to be from little shop of horrors lol, haven't watched that movie in forever. Hmmm maybe I'll watch it tonight lol.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 25, 2009)

Yeah almost forgot about that one! Feed me Seymour!


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Yeah almost forgot about that one! Feed me Seymour!


Lol good shit.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 25, 2009)

ight sorry it took a day, an i had to use a web cam cuz im broke bitch! but yea..i mean i can feel them starting to get a lil denser, still from what ive seen on here, im slackin lol, they seem healthy tho...its killin me to even hrow these i wanna start from seed with this light damn it! can u use HPS from birth? 

heres 
BB- Day 27 flowering*(first 4 pics)
K-9 - Day 24 flowering*(last 4 pics)


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 25, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> ight sorry it took a day, an i had to use a web cam cuz im broke bitch! but yea..i mean i can feel them starting to get a lil denser, still from what ive seen on here, im slackin lol, they seem healthy tho...its killin me to even hrow these i wanna start from seed with this light damn it! can u use HPS from birth?
> 
> heres
> BB- Day 27 flowering*(first 4 pics)
> K-9 - Day 24 flowering*(last 4 pics)


You can start from seed with a hps.But i think you would benefit more from getting a hps/mh conversion bulb for vegging.
Playing some zombies right now at work!!


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 25, 2009)

yea? how much r them? cuz im a broke ass lol, but do my babys look underdeveloped? i uno, but i would like to get one, just there prob. like 80$ or sum lol an how do u play zombies from work?!?! lemme come get a job wit u lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> yea? how much r them? cuz im a broke ass lol, but do my babys look underdeveloped? i uno, but i would like to get one, just there prob. like 80$ or sum lol an how do u play zombies from work?!?! lemme come get a job wit u lol


Mind is right about having some blue spectrum is good for veg. I know my T5 cost about 60 bucks, pretty cheap for a light. Try and get the temps a little lower if you can, high temps can affect the density of buds, but if you're plants are looking healthy then just let her grow.

Give it another week and repost some more pictures.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 25, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> yea? how much r them? cuz im a broke ass lol, but do my babys look underdeveloped? i uno, but i would like to get one, just there prob. like 80$ or sum lol an how do u play zombies from work?!?! lemme come get a job wit u lol


They look a little bit thin.Boss is out of town,So zombie time on the big Home theater set-up.

Here is a place to get one http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/eye-250w-4500k-universal-metal-halide-conversion-bulb-p-82.html

And i know about being a broke dick dog


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> They look a little bit thin.Boss is out of town,So zombie time on the big Home theater set-up.
> 
> Here is a place to get one http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/eye-250w-4500k-universal-metal-halide-conversion-bulb-p-82.html
> 
> And i know about being a broke dick dog


Lol when the boss is away Mind will play.... Nazi zombies lol.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 25, 2009)

lmao a broke dick dog huh, but cool, yea my temps i would love to get down, just recession kills me im in construction work, my paychecks have been averaging 150-200 a week, but im using MG an Molasses , since the molasses tho. theyve started pushing out a lil ive noticed an have a healthyer color...will post more in a week, gone try to vent this the mirror is already broke so i figure why not pop the broken piece out at the bottom an throw a fan in, off to work! hopefully i can get em down enough to pop a couple more cfls in. anything i can use wit my MG nutes an molasses that can help me with yeild?


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol when the boss is away Mind will play.... Nazi zombies lol.


Yeah i gotta play 

Just had a good level 22 round


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 25, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> lmao a broke dick dog huh, but cool, yea my temps i would love to get down, just recession kills me im in construction work, my paychecks have been averaging 150-200 a week, but im using MG an Molasses , since the molasses tho. theyve started pushing out a lil ive noticed an have a healthyer color...will post more in a week, gone try to vent this the mirror is already broke so i figure why not pop the broken piece out at the bottom an throw a fan in, off to work! hopefully i can get em down enough to pop a couple more cfls in. anything i can use wit my MG nutes an molasses that can help me with yeild?


No offense,just saying i know about being broke too.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 25, 2009)

lol the highest iu got on the new map was level 12 an thats the highest my friend was to, shits addictive! but no offence, it was hilarious, cant be mad at sumthin thats true lol...but that kinda why imn doin my grow, for personal an a lil income


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah i gotta play
> 
> Just had a good level 22 round


im lost what game is this??


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 25, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> im lost what game is this??


Call of Duty World at War

Bonus maps Nazi Zombies


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> lmao a broke dick dog huh, but cool, yea my temps i would love to get down, just recession kills me im in construction work, my paychecks have been averaging 150-200 a week, but im using MG an Molasses , since the molasses tho. theyve started pushing out a lil ive noticed an have a healthyer color...will post more in a week, gone try to vent this the mirror is already broke so i figure why not pop the broken piece out at the bottom an throw a fan in, off to work! hopefully i can get em down enough to pop a couple more cfls in. anything i can use wit my MG nutes an molasses that can help me with yeild?


If you noticed things perking up with molasses then you probably need to get a nutrient with more potassium and phosphorous. The cal, mag, phosphorous and iron in molasses does help, but you might want to get better nutrients, if the MG isn't cuttin' it.



Mindmelted said:


> Call of Duty World at War
> 
> Bonus maps Nazi Zombies


Awww I wanna play.... lol, damn I need a Ps3, get a 250 club arsenal of death going lol.

Lol all you would hear on audio is a bunch of lighters, bubbles, inhales, exhales and coughing lol.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> If you noticed things perking up with molasses then you probably need to get a nutrient with more potassium and phosphorous. The cal, mag, phosphorous and iron in molasses does help, but you might want to get better nutrients, if the MG isn't cuttin' it.
> 
> 
> Awww I wanna play.... lol, damn I need a Ps3, get a 250 club arsenal of death going lol.
> ...


lmao cool...will do..i get my bank account verified the 31st so then i can order some foxfarm, sucks not havin a hydro shop here, i should open one! theres one 2 hours both directions..i think its a good idea. But heres a pic. is this spider mites? i dunno if u can see real good, i have no microscope or nuthin so,


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> If you noticed things perking up with molasses then you probably need to get a nutrient with more potassium and phosphorous. The cal, mag, phosphorous and iron in molasses does help, but you might want to get better nutrients, if the MG isn't cuttin' it.
> 
> 
> Awww I wanna play.... lol, damn I need a Ps3, get a 250 club arsenal of death going lol.
> ...


That is pretty much what the other players hear from me


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That is pretty much what the other players hear from me


Lol, half those guys probably toke anyway lol.

Also yay for high speed!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 25, 2009)

Damn Doobs they are looking Juicy


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn Doobs they are looking Juicy


Lol thanks Mind, I think the second pic looks kind of like a Menorah lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 25, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol, half those guys probably toke anyway lol.
> 
> Also yay for high speed!!


looking tasty and healthy


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Call of Duty World at War
> 
> Bonus maps Nazi Zombies


oh lol i got COD4


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 25, 2009)

cod4 here to, [email protected] is ok nazis the only thing i really like, far as online multiplayer cod4 is better, but doob, send me a bud of that! haha, how long have them been in flower?


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 26, 2009)

looking good Doob 

Mine are at 9 weeks now and I've been constantly checking the Trichs and they're still about 70% clear :S
I want 60/40 Cloudy/Amber.. so I guess these will have to go a lil longer..


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 26, 2009)

so at 4 weeks im only half way ya think huh? if i switch nuts half way through....would it be worth it ya think?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 26, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol, half those guys probably toke anyway lol.
> 
> Also yay for high speed!!


Beautiful. Those fan leaves are HUGE.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 26, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> so at 4 weeks im only half way ya think huh? if i switch nuts half way through....would it be worth it ya think?


You're about half way yeah, which nutrients are you switching to? I honestly got to say yes it'll be worth it.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 26, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> looking tasty and healthy


Thanks Wretched, some of the leaves are crap , but all in all she's pretty damn healthy .



Skryptz said:


> cod4 here to, [email protected] is ok nazis the only thing i really like, far as online multiplayer cod4 is better, but doob, send me a bud of that! haha, how long have them been in flower?


Lol they're 6 weeks tomorrow lol, I'd send you some if I could lol.



BlackRoses said:


> looking good Doob
> 
> Mine are at 9 weeks now and I've been constantly checking the Trichs and they're still about 70% clear :S
> I want 60/40 Cloudy/Amber.. so I guess these will have to go a lil longer..


I forgot what strain? They look more Sativa though, so you're looking at around 3-5 more weeks to get that trich %.

Thanks for the compliment BR .



AlteredBeast said:


> Beautiful. Those fan leaves are HUGE.


Yeah they're pretty big, bigger than my hand, but.... then again I have pretty small hands lol .


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 26, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah they're pretty big, bigger than my hand, but.... then again I have pretty small hands lol .


That reminds me of the one thing I really remember my Grandma telling me. She said to me "Make sure you marry a woman with small hands" I said "Why is that Grandma?" she said "It'll make your penis look bigger!" 




Thanks Grandma, I'll never forget that piece of advice. LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 26, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> That reminds me of the one thing I really remember my Grandma telling me. She said to me "Make sure you marry a woman with small hands" I said "Why is that Grandma?" she said "It'll make your penis look bigger!"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMFAO!!

That's good stuff lmfao .


----------



## link (Jul 27, 2009)

I've been thinking about setting up a 250w SCRoG grow. I'll use organic soil. Suppose I could start with the working parts list. I'm hoping to get some input before purchasing the equipment.

Lighting
Sun System Super Sun hood
Galaxy 250w digital ballast (fires MH/HPS)
Eye-Hortilux 250w HPS bulb
Ventilation
Vortex 4" 177 CFM inline fan
4" ducting
and one small oscillating fan
Misc.
Refective wall covering
Timer
humidity/temp meter

If anything seems strange about the parts feel free to comment. I'm no professional.

An outline of the space would be informative so here goes: I have a closet space 15in x 32in x 68in. If anyone can tell me how far I'll have to keep the hood from the canopy I'm not sure what to expect there. The biggest obstacle is where the runoff water will go when plants are fed. My best idea so far involves a hydroponics tray raised off the floor that drains runoff into a bucket. Then I could dump the water outside. Any input concerning layout/design out there?

I'll snap a picture of the space when I get ahold of a camera.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 28, 2009)

on the 31st im getting some foxfarm ordered so however long it takes to ge here from the 31st haha, i should get the grow big, big bloom, an tiger bloom correct? an coool there nice, maybe mine look half as good as that ill be happy lol mine r lookin better everyday tho., trics are startin to get heavy


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 28, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> on the 31st im getting some foxfarm ordered so however long it takes to ge here from the 31st haha, i should get the grow big, big bloom, an tiger bloom correct? an coool there nice, mine r lookin better everyday, trics r startin to get heavy


 
Skryptz those are some good additives


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 28, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> on the 31st im getting some foxfarm ordered so however long it takes to ge here from the 31st haha, i should get the grow big, big bloom, an tiger bloom correct? an coool there nice, maybe mine look half as good as that ill be happy lol mine r lookin better everyday tho., trics are startin to get heavy


You should notice a change in growth when you start using the tri pack, next grow you should try their soil too .


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 28, 2009)

yea i think im gonna order that, there soil, ive heard nuthin but good things, i need more cfls for side lighting, would lollipopping BB hurt it this far in flower?


----------



## GMAN00700 (Jul 28, 2009)

hey im new to growing i just got my light in a week ago and upgraded from a bunch or fl tubes to a 250 watt hps which i must say is way brighter and i thought since i have the good light now i have to get some good nutes, so i went with jacks classic, i got the "dynamic duo" pack which includes- the all purpose 20-20-20 for veg and the blossom booster 10-30-20 for flowering, i was told by Vi to use 1'4 strength and then i also heard 1/4 tbl spoon to a gallon but i was just curious to see if anyone here had any expierence with these nutes and if so i would like to know your watering schedule.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 29, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> yea i think im gonna order that, there soil, ive heard nuthin but good things, i need more cfls for side lighting, would lollipopping BB hurt it this far in flower?


Blueberry is a very VERY sensitive strain, I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 29, 2009)

BB = Big Baby lol, not blueberry its bagseed remember? lol, i figure just alot of the bottom is gettn no light, its just dying out anyway


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 29, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> BB = Big Baby lol, not blueberry its bagseed remember? lol, i figure just alot of the bottom is gettn no light, its just dying out anyway


Lol oh yeah that's right forgot the names lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol oh yeah that's right forgot the names lol.


I'll be honest, I get confused alot when the names are abbreviated. Like was mentioned earlier, there is just so many strains.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 29, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> I'll be honest, I get confused alot when the names are abbreviated. Like was mentioned earlier, there is just so many strains.


Lol, yeah but I got confused because he named them names lol. When he meant Big Baby for BB, I thought BlueBerry lol. I'm usually pretty good at the abbreviations.


----------



## GMAN00700 (Jul 29, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol, yeah but I got confused because he named them names lol. When he meant Big Baby for BB, I thought BlueBerry lol. I'm usually pretty good at the abbreviations.


can i please recieve some help with my last post? i will give rep.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 29, 2009)

GMAN00700 said:


> hey im new to growing i just got my light in a week ago and upgraded from a bunch or fl tubes to a 250 watt hps which i must say is way brighter and i thought since i have the good light now i have to get some good nutes, so i went with jacks classic, i got the "dynamic duo" pack which includes- the all purpose 20-20-20 for veg and the blossom booster 10-30-20 for flowering, i was told by Vi to use 1'4 strength and then i also heard 1/4 tbl spoon to a gallon but i was just curious to see if anyone here had any expierence with these nutes and if so i would like to know your watering schedule.


I have Never used them,and i do DWC...lol

Sorry i can not be more help.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 29, 2009)

wish i could help g-man but never used them nutes, all ive usd in MG lmao, good ridence to that tho., but i wish i could get some nice seeds, just im scared to order em', plus there mad expensive, i want some buddah cheese, im a big fan of buddah lol


----------



## kinghedes (Jul 30, 2009)

This is my plant under 250 i had to cut sum leaves off cuz rats ate the stalks prelly stim on a few of them there pretty old for there size to bout 2 months

Can any one find the peyote button


----------



## spandy (Jul 30, 2009)

Dude, why are your INDOOR plants getting eaten by rats?

I couldn't sleep with that going on around me.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 30, 2009)

GMAN00700 said:


> can i please recieve some help with my last post? i will give rep.


Same here, I've never used those nutes.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 30, 2009)

kinghedes said:


> This is my plant under 250 i had to cut sum leaves off cuz rats ate the stalks prelly stim on a few of them there pretty old for there size to bout 2 months
> 
> Can any one find the peyote button


Man those plants look bad. I like the shrooms tho. Man its been years since I've had some of those. And no I dont see the peyote, never have seen any but sure would like to try it one time. You might want to think about nursing those plants back to good health or just starting over. Maybe try some d-con to kill off the rats. Good luck with that.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 30, 2009)

spandy said:


> Dude, why are your INDOOR plants getting eaten by rats?
> 
> I couldn't sleep with that going on around me.



Lol. Good question.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 30, 2009)

What does a Muslim pussy look like


*Adults only please!* 


*What does a Muslim Pussy look like?* 
​ 




















*
**
Oh, come on! What the hell were you thinking??*​


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> What does a Muslim pussy look like
> 
> 
> *Adults only please!*
> ...


Lmao , Mind you're awesome  lol.

My answer would be something like a fallafel or schwarma? Lol I'm just kidding around lol but that did make me laugh pretty hard.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah my messed up buddies..lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah my messed up buddies..lol


Lol I got those too, but the messed up buds are the funniest ones that's for damn sure lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 30, 2009)

That is for sure.They provide me with comedy relief...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> That is for sure.They provide me with comedy relief...lol


Lol yeah, but it can get you into trouble sometimes lol, then again.... Trouble or not it's still funny as hell lol.


----------



## gix13 (Jul 30, 2009)

Whats up everyone. So plan on going with a 250w. Here is the set-up.

1) Lumatek digital 250w digital ballasts
2) Agromax hps and MH bulbs
3) cabinet about 2ft wide, about 5 feet tall, and 2ft deep.

Here is a ruff draft. Please let me know if im the right track. thanks everybody


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 30, 2009)

That is about what my set-up is gix13
I got 7 ozs off a 1 plant grow in mine.That should work fine for ya.
Welcome to the club.


----------



## gix13 (Jul 30, 2009)

Right on. Thanks. Time to start...


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 30, 2009)

gix13 said:


> Right on. Thanks. Time to start...


Keep us posted


----------



## gix13 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Keep us posted


Right on, will do...Oh and btw, can anyone recommend a site to buy the bulbs, ballast, and reflector...so far im leaning towards HTGS. Anyone got anything better.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 30, 2009)

I use htg,Tony is a good guy.
But i got my 250 lumatek off ebay.


----------



## GMAN00700 (Jul 30, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> wish i could help g-man but never used them nutes, all ive usd in MG lmao, good ridence to that tho., but i wish i could get some nice seeds, just im scared to order em', plus there mad expensive, i want some buddah cheese, im a big fan of buddah lol


thanks anyways man, and i feel you on that seed ordering shit- lol im scared too.


----------



## zechbro (Jul 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Keep us posted


 7 oz off one gurl? in a 2ft x 2ft? DWC right? toped?fimmed? scrog? i was reading someguys journal and he got 5oz of 1.5ft by ft with scrog unbder a 400w i think... howd you pull the 7? im looking at maybe 2-3 of about the same area...


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 30, 2009)

zechbro said:


> 7 oz off one gurl? in a 2ft x 2ft? DWC right? toped?fimmed? scrog? i was reading someguys journal and he got 5oz of 1.5ft by ft with scrog unbder a 400w i think... howd you pull the 7? im looking at maybe 2-3 of about the same area...


No topping,but the light fell when i was at work and the main cola got burnt a lot.I did not cut it off i just cut the burnt leafs off.Then the side shoots just took off.She was about 2 1/2 ft tall,but just as wide.There where 12 major side buds.The biggest bud wet wgt was 80.1 grams.
I used a 250 mh/hps in dwc.Solution temp stayed at 68 degrees and ph was a constant 5.8 and ppm of 1500.
Used technflora nutes,but also used cha-ching,beastie and open sesame.
Tent temps 78 with lights on and 68 off.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 30, 2009)

havent been on my computer is infected...
whats have i missed??? using some really slow comp so lookin back would take months lol..


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 30, 2009)

^^^ 7 Oz's!!! damn my BB has about that many major bud sites which i only topped her didnt FIM her, i uno but shes lookin better everyday! so excited to get these nutrients,  i love marijuana, GIX g'luck bro. ur set-up looks fine, kinda like the box im gonna build eventually, which i dont know the closet is workin damn fine. ive also burnt a couple leaves an such from my cfls droppin an hittin my plants while im at work, really irritating.


----------



## xm177e2 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok, I may as well join the club since I'm workin with a 250w. I'm a total noob and I was wondering... is it neccessary to utilize some type of enclosure when using a low wattage light like a 250? My grow closet is pretty damn big, and I am now having doubts about a 250w being enough for me to grow with in there. I see most of the grows in this thread are in small boxes or cabinets. My closet is 9ft long, 4ft wide and 8ft high. I am gonna grow the plants in one end of the closet. Does the size of the room in which the light is placed make a difference? Will there be a massive amount of dissipation causing me to lose light? I am not going out and buying any type of enclosure or grow box, so I am gonna have to make do with what I have for now.. I may have to upgrade to a larger light eventually, but I'm gonna start with what I have. I am thinking of maybe just putting a white shower curtain in front of the plants going across the width of the closet just to kinda section em off and contain the light. Any suggestions??? thanks


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 31, 2009)

im growin in a closet but not that big mines only 8 ft. tall, 4 ft. wide and 2 ft. deep, my babys r doin okay, could be better prob. but first grow also, an the shower cutrain sounds fine, i personaly dont know considering im a noob at indoor but the shower cutrain sounds great, make sure its white to, im sure others here will def. help you, but i wanna say a 250 is best for a 3x3 area, expierment is the only thing to do!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 31, 2009)

Need to get a reflector for the light but the 250 covers. a 3x3 area very well. Make sure your either paint the walls a fat white or hang Mylar or Panda Film. There are many varieties of reflective materials available. I grow in one hydro set-up at the end of a 4x7x7 room. Think one light per grow area. Is your 250 MH or HPS or both?


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 31, 2009)

^^^forgot, u could hang mylar instead of shower curtain, i seen 25x5 roll on ebay for 17.00$


----------



## xm177e2 (Jul 31, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Need to get a reflector for the light but the 250 covers. a 3x3 area very well. Make sure your either paint the walls a fat white or hang Mylar or Panda Film. There are many varieties of reflective materials available. I grow in one hydro set-up at the end of a 4x7x7 room. Think one light per grow area. Is your 250 MH or HPS or both?


 
Maybe this picture will help.. I hope this thread is okay for these questions, if not I will kindly go elsewhere. This is my grow space. I am planning on hanging the light from the shelf, which limits height to about 5 feet. the area above the shelf is going to be used for my ventilation, carbon filter etc.. mind you there is 6ft of dead space between where I took those photos and the end of the closet where my setup is gonna be. The door is in the dead middle of the left wall. Is a 250 going to work in an area this size? i was thinking of maybe just attempting to veg the plants under it, I have a MH conversion bulb. Then once they started to grow (and I saved up enough money) buying either another 250w fixture to run parallel or a 400w.


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 31, 2009)

id hang mylar from the shelf an get busy, 250 i think will work, whats the dimensions if u put a piece of board making the inside of the closet its own room? 5ft tall x ???


----------



## xm177e2 (Jul 31, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> id hang mylar from the shelf an get busy, 250 i think will work, whats the dimensions if u put a piece of board making the inside of the closet its own room? 5ft tall x ???


 
If you mean from the front edge of the shelf down... its 5x4x2


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 31, 2009)

im growin in a similar kinda space, except mines at 8x4x2, that would work for a 250, u could improve yeild by adding cfl's for side lighting, i think ull be fine, check out my grow, thats 250 with no side lighting, in my lil room, could do better but liek i said its my frist, i say start em, an if u feel you need more then sidelighting hit that 400 up an you will be fine


----------



## xm177e2 (Jul 31, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> im growin in a similar kinda space, except mines at 8x4x2, that would work for a 250, u could improve yeild by adding cfl's for side lighting, i think ull be fine, check out my grow, thats 250 with no side lighting, in my lil room, could do better but liek i said its my frist, i say start em, an if u feel you need more then sidelighting hit that 400 up an you will be fine


Thanks for the advice.. I'm gonna try it. My concern wasnt really sidelighting as much as it is penetration. I was under the impression that a 250w light will have trouble penetrating the top of the plant. I suppose if that is the case then I can work around it, top my plants or LST or something. thanks again


----------



## Skryptz (Jul 31, 2009)

yea just keep em at max 4 ft. if u can, light penetration is 3 or 4 ft. im pretty sure, once doobious or mindmelted gets on, you will get a legit answer, g'luck any help just ask in here youll get an answer


----------



## AlteredBeast (Jul 31, 2009)

xm177e2 said:


> Ok, I may as well join the club since I'm workin with a 250w. I'm a total noob and I was wondering... is it neccessary to utilize some type of enclosure when using a low wattage light like a 250? My grow closet is pretty damn big, and I am now having doubts about a 250w being enough for me to grow with in there. I see most of the grows in this thread are in small boxes or cabinets. My closet is 9ft long, 4ft wide and 8ft high. I am gonna grow the plants in one end of the closet. Does the size of the room in which the light is placed make a difference? Will there be a massive amount of dissipation causing me to lose light? I am not going out and buying any type of enclosure or grow box, so I am gonna have to make do with what I have for now.. I may have to upgrade to a larger light eventually, but I'm gonna start with what I have. I am thinking of maybe just putting a white shower curtain in front of the plants going across the width of the closet just to kinda section em off and contain the light. Any suggestions??? thanks


As I was reading this I was thinking you should get something to hang at the open end to reflect the light back to the plants then you mentioned the shower curtain. I think that would solve any light loss problems. A 250w hps covers roughly a 3' x 3' area max.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> yea just keep em at max 4 ft. if u can, light penetration is 3 or 4 ft. im pretty sure, once doobious or mindmelted gets on, you will get a legit answer, g'luck any help just ask in here youll get an answer


Bingo, a 250's light penetration generally stops at 3-4ft or so. Every foot higher you go, the more light penetration/lumens you're losing.

Good job Skryptz .


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

xm177e2 said:


> Ok, I may as well join the club since I'm workin with a 250w. I'm a total noob and I was wondering... is it neccessary to utilize some type of enclosure when using a low wattage light like a 250? My grow closet is pretty damn big, and I am now having doubts about a 250w being enough for me to grow with in there. I see most of the grows in this thread are in small boxes or cabinets. My closet is 9ft long, 4ft wide and 8ft high. I am gonna grow the plants in one end of the closet. Does the size of the room in which the light is placed make a difference? Will there be a massive amount of dissipation causing me to lose light? I am not going out and buying any type of enclosure or grow box, so I am gonna have to make do with what I have for now.. I may have to upgrade to a larger light eventually, but I'm gonna start with what I have. I am thinking of maybe just putting a white shower curtain in front of the plants going across the width of the closet just to kinda section em off and contain the light. Any suggestions??? thanks


The white shower curtain will shine too much light through, you need to get a black shower curtain to put in between the two white shower curtains that would separate the room.

My best advice would be to hit up HTG (Hightech Garden Supply) for supplies, soil, nutes, etc, as far ducting you can get that at Walmart or Home depot. I recommend getting yourself some panda film or mylar like Crazy said, panda film has a little more reflectivity than mylar. The choice is yours, but you will get better results, also you don't know if the shower curtain will emit a toxic gas when heated, like some Pvc materials can tend to do, which isn't good for your grow at all.

Light leaks are not good, veg you can get away with it a little more, but with bloom you will risk hermie-ing your plants.

As far as size 3x3 like the rest of the club said, you can also do a 2x4.

Make sure for ventilation to have outtake fan high up (Heat rises) and intake fan (Cool sinks) low down. Also you're going to want an oscillating fan inside the grow cab for the plants as well.

You'd be surprised what a 250 can produce, keep your temps at 78F max, 68F low, keep your light 4-6 inches away from the top of the plants, get some decent nutrients, decent soil, and you should be fine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## xm177e2 (Jul 31, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> The white shower curtain will shine too much light through, you need to get a black shower curtain to put in between the two white shower curtains that would separate the room.
> 
> My best advice would be to hit up HTG (Hightech Garden Supply) for supplies, soil, nutes, etc, as far ducting you can get that at Walmart or Home depot. I recommend getting yourself some panda film or mylar like Crazy said, panda film has a little more reflectivity than mylar. The choice is yours, but you will get better results, also you don't know if the shower curtain will emit a toxic gas when heated, like some Pvc materials can tend to do, which isn't good for your grow at all.
> 
> ...


 
I already got all my stuff from HTG. I won their auction for a 95 dollar 250w off ebay and they sent me a 190 dollar one so I'm happy with that. I got a 4in inline fan and carbon filter, fox farms ocean and the fox farms nute package. Today I'm just gonna go out and get some pots, chains, fan, and hopefully something to close off the area with. I'm not too worried about light leaks because the closet has a door, and Finding 3 different types of shower curtains maybe somewhat difficult, I'll have to keep brainstorming as far as closing off that portion of my room.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 31, 2009)

Thanks for keeping watch at the post Doobs.
Been slaving all day so far.F+++ is sucks working in the sun.
Just got done raining too,so now it is really going to sticky and hot.
Oh well,i will just smoke a fatty and get over it.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

xm177e2 said:


> I already got all my stuff from HTG. I won their auction for a 95 dollar 250w off ebay and they sent me a 190 dollar one so I'm happy with that. I got a 4in inline fan and carbon filter, fox farms ocean and the fox farms nute package. Today I'm just gonna go out and get some pots, chains, fan, and hopefully something to close off the area with. I'm not too worried about light leaks because the closet has a door, and Finding 3 different types of shower curtains maybe somewhat difficult, I'll have to keep brainstorming as far as closing off that portion of my room.


Sounds like you're pretty set up.

HTG has panda film/mylar, the shower curtain can emit toxic fumes, which will affect the plants.

If you're looking to go cheaper with the reflective material, I'd advise getting mylar gift wrap from walmart or something, use the side without the design. Until you can afford/have the time to get the panda/mylar film from HTG.

You might want to get another can fan/vortex fan for intake as well, also an oscillating fan.

1 gallon pots to start off in.

3 gallon pots for a 3 ft. plant, general rule is 1ft of growth per gallon.

You can find a decent tow chain at walmart too, I use that chain for my 250, along with carabiners, and metal S hook links. They all help with hanging the lights and fans and stuff too.


----------



## BurnDatShit35 (Jul 31, 2009)

how many plants can i fit under a 250 watt im trying to go for a sog type grow


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

BurnDatShit35 said:


> how many plants can i fit under a 250 watt im trying to go for a sog type grow


Depending on height 9 plus in the smaller square pots should be fine, just don't exceed a 2x4 or 3x3 area and you should be good. A 250's light starts having a hard time penetrating 3ft plus.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 31, 2009)

Whatever will fit at maturity with a light that covers 3'x3'


----------



## xm177e2 (Jul 31, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Sounds like you're pretty set up.
> 
> HTG has panda film/mylar, the shower curtain can emit toxic fumes, which will affect the plants.
> 
> ...


 
Got the oscillating fan covered.. My only problem is the mylar is so thin that its gonna blow around if I try to use it as an enclosure. It will not stay in place. There has gotta be something heavier that I can hang  I'm not too worried about intake as the room is certainly not airtight. Besides, the one 4 inch fan already makes too much noise and I'm gonna have to figure out a way to make it quieter as not to disturb my family in the next room. They've been pretty supportive of my project but they dont wanna have to hear a loud inline fan when they try to sleep. So now I gotta figure out a way to muffle the sound of the one 4 inch fan, I certainly cant have another running in there. A buddy of mine grew some nice buds under a 1000w in a very small space with exhaust but no intake and it came out fine. So now I am stuck, gotta figure out some way of closing off the area and I dont think a think sheet of mylar is gonna be structurally sound.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 31, 2009)

I'd recommend the panda film. Tough stuff and water proof. Easy to wipe down after the grow to ready for the next one.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

xm177e2 said:


> Got the oscillating fan covered.. My only problem is the mylar is so thin that its gonna blow around if I try to use it as an enclosure. It will not stay in place. There has gotta be something heavier that I can hang  I'm not too worried about intake as the room is certainly not airtight. Besides, the one 4 inch fan already makes too much noise and I'm gonna have to figure out a way to make it quieter as not to disturb my family in the next room. They've been pretty supportive of my project but they dont wanna have to hear a loud inline fan when they try to sleep. So now I gotta figure out a way to muffle the sound of the one 4 inch fan, I certainly cant have another running in there. A buddy of mine grew some nice buds under a 1000w in a very small space with exhaust but no intake and it came out fine. So now I am stuck, gotta figure out some way of closing off the area and I dont think a think sheet of mylar is gonna be structurally sound.


Crazy's right on the Panda film, it is definitely heavier and easier to maintain and set up, than the mylar. As far as muffling the noise, I'm pretty sure that on HTG's non ebay site they have noise reducers, but I can't remember if it was for a 6in or 4in or what.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 31, 2009)

Panda film does work pretty well.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 31, 2009)

Just checked and they have the 6" but no 4". You can get a 6" to 4" duct reducer at Lowe's. They are pretty pricey. Might get some insulated duct also which may absord some of the noise or put a large bead of silicon or tape a piece of foam where the fan connects to the ductwork to dampen things a bit.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 31, 2009)

MC you could try a speed controller also...


----------



## BlackRoses (Jul 31, 2009)

Dear tokers and smokers..
On May 1st. I planted 3 Northern Light Seeds and 2 were female..
Exactly 3 months later on Aug.1 (almost).. I harvest them...
I think I'm getting about 120grams dry in 2 weeks out of this yield which isn't bad at all for a 250W grow. 
I see people growing under 400W getting less then 60gr/ plant.

Enjoy!


























Btw.

Already busy with my new grow:
2 White Rhino and 1 El Niño right now at 3 weeks.


----------



## Doobieus (Jul 31, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Dear tokers and smokers..
> On May 1st. I planted 3 Northern Light Seeds and 2 were female..
> Exactly 3 months later on Aug.1 (almost).. I harvest them...
> I think I'm getting about 120grams dry in 2 weeks out of this yield which isn't bad at all for a 250W grow.
> ...


Yay BR !! 

I love the I heart coffeeshops sticker too lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 31, 2009)

Good work


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 31, 2009)

You could hurt somebody with those buds! To be used for peaceful purposes only! LOL!


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 31, 2009)

Hey guys/gals...

Been a while since I have been on here, since I harvested there have been other things I had to catch up on.. but thats the problem with being OCD..lol.

Anyway, the dry weight is... right around 300 grams plus about 6 grams of qwiso  

I swear, this may last me a very long time cause I can't handle more than a few hits...which by the way is how my OCD has taken me to a different project. Never, never, never go into the garage with a good buzz, an old motorcycle and a hacksaw... 

Maybe in a few weeks I'll post some pics of the chopped motorcycle, since it is a by-product of being in the 250 watt club..lol


G


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 31, 2009)

Grazzmon said:


> Hey guys/gals...
> 
> Been a while since I have been on here, since I harvested there have been other things I had to catch up on.. but thats the problem with being OCD..lol.
> 
> ...


Very,Very nice grazzmon


----------



## nadinamirror (Jul 31, 2009)

whats the best bulb to get i already have the ballast, cap. and igniter. ive been looking around and have no idea what bulb to get i saw a 2100K bulb that puts out 33000 lumens for about 15-20 bucks, what do you guys think sound like a good deal?

please PM me with a reply, im in a crunch im using cfls in veg and want to start flowering ASAP.

thanks guys have a good one.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Jul 31, 2009)

What size bulb. How many watts? 250 - 400?


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Very,Very nice grazzmon


Thanks Mind,
BTW.. when I was putting the one of buds in the jar to cure I found a seed, just the one but it looks like a good seed. Ever get a seed from a female plant? So far it's the only one I have come across.

G


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 1, 2009)

I had one in my snow white grow ike that.
Just 1 seed and it was a mature seed too...


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments guys 
I hope to top my yield on the next grow..
some super croppin' and topping should do the work


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 1, 2009)

nice Black Rose!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 1, 2009)

Whats up clubbers? Today is my birthday and look what I got!!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 1, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Whats up clubbers? Today is my birthday and look what I got!!!!


Happy BirthDay AB 

Cool snakes


----------



## xm177e2 (Aug 1, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Dear tokers and smokers..
> On May 1st. I planted 3 Northern Light Seeds and 2 were female..
> Exactly 3 months later on Aug.1 (almost).. I harvest them...
> I think I'm getting about 120grams dry in 2 weeks out of this yield which isn't bad at all for a 250W grow.
> ...


damn! what was your setup? technique? I'm curious... that looks like an excellent yield for 250w.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 1, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Whats up clubbers? Today is my birthday and look what I got!!!!


Happy Birthday Altered !!

Are those boas? Or pythons?

Either way they're both cool.


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 2, 2009)

xm177e2 said:


> damn! what was your setup? technique? I'm curious... that looks like an excellent yield for 250w.


Hi Xm,
I'm growing in a HomeBox L and vegging in a selfmade growbox,
Using 1x 250W HPS and 2x 105W CFL (I tend to believe those 105W were the extra juice required).
I did some super cropping and a "torture technique" in the end to increase THC production, but that doesn't have anything to do with my yield.
I rotated my plants and switched them from position every 48 hours. 
I vegged for 1 month (plants grew fast) and Flowered 9 weeks.
I used Plagron Grow, Enzymes and CO2 tablets for vegging.
And Plagron Bloom/ Green Sensation and CO2 tablets in Flowering.
I also believe those tablets really helped out alot.
The PH was kept between 5.8-6.2 in my water/nutrient solution mix. But I only did soil samples a couple of times and it always came out at 6.3 for what I can remember. 
That's it!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 2, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Happy BirthDay AB
> 
> Cool snakes



Thank you sir.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 2, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Happy Birthday Altered !!
> 
> Are those boas? Or pythons?
> 
> Either way they're both cool.


Thanks Doobs. One is a Prairie Kingsnake, the other is a Yellow Ratsnake.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Sorry Ab. I was out yesterday but Happy Birthday a day late! Nice Snakes. Freaks my wife out so no chance here but my son has a 12 year old Ball Python named Ozzie.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 2, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Thanks Doobs. One is a Prairie Kingsnake, the other is a Yellow Ratsnake.


Wow I'm a frikkin' idiot lol, I could have just read the picture names and would have known what kind of snakes they were lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 2, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Sorry Ab. I was out yesterday but Happy Birthday a day late! Nice Snakes. Freaks my wife out so no chance here but my son has a 12 year old Ball Python named Ozzie.


Thats cool man. Thanks for the happy birthday. With these two new snakes I have 13 now. Not to mention the 2 clutches of eggs, 9 in one clutch and 5 in the other. I'll have even more eggs next breeding season. I've added to my collection of breeders and two of my juveniles will be sexually mature enough to breed. Maybe I can make a little money selling the hatchlings this year and from now on. I've been into snakes for 20 years and I'm just starting to breed them. Hopefully it'll work out. Now if I can get that good with MJ I'll be a happy camper. Here's some pics of more of my collection.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 2, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Wow I'm a frikkin' idiot lol, I could have just read the picture names and would have known what kind of snakes they were lol.


No you are far from an idiot. I do try to label all the pics I have tho. It helps me keep my hard drives organized. I met this 60 year old guy yesterday that has been into snakes for 45 years. He is the one who I got the 2 new snakes from. He literally caught the yellow ratsnake in the everglades a few years ago and the prairie kingsnake in one of the central us states ( I forgot which one he said, he had alot of snakes). He has invited me to go with him on these out of state snake hunting trips with him. This is like a dream come true for me. I always envied Jeff Corwin and the Crocodile Hunter wishing I was in their shoes (well not so much the croc hunter anymore...lol....no disrespect). I pumped and ready to go on one of these adventures. He said they'll be going to florida this year and for me to go with him. I'll be there.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 2, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> No you are far from an idiot. I do try to label all the pics I have tho. It helps me keep my hard drives organized. I met this 60 year old guy yesterday that has been into snakes for 45 years. He is the one who I got the 2 new snakes from. He literally caught the yellow ratsnake in the everglades a few years ago and the prairie kingsnake in one of the central us states ( I forgot which one he said, he had alot of snakes). He has invited me to go with him on these out of state snake hunting trips with him. This is like a dream come true for me. I always envied Jeff Corwin and the Crocodile Hunter wishing I was in their shoes (well not so much the croc hunter anymore...lol....no disrespect). I pumped and ready to go on one of these adventures. He said they'll be going to florida this year and for me to go with him. I'll be there.


Lol Altered always the one to flatter .

I like the first one and the third one, they're really cute, really REALLY cute.

That's pretty cool that you're into stuff like that, you'd probably like it around where I live. My girl and I found a black scorpion with a broken tail the other day, kinda felt bad for the poor little fella. We also have Rattle snakes out here too, the cable guy got scared because a Rattler shed it's skin right by the cable box and he thought it was an actual snake, rather than just the skin lol.

Around what time of the year you planning to go out to FL?

If it's around the right time maybe I can buy a baby snake from you , how much do you charge for them? They look really cute, my girl thinks they look cool too.

I'm very certain that you'll get as great with grow as you are with snakes Altered, just keep up the great work .


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 2, 2009)

I catch red rat and grey rats snakes around my place all the time.
Rough night of zombies and getting baked.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 2, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I catch red rat and grey rats snakes around my place all the time.
> Rough night of zombies and getting baked.


Well can't be that rough if you're getting baked lol.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 2, 2009)

Maybe you become more more observant under the influence? LOL!


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 2, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol Altered always the one to flatter .
> 
> I like the first one and the third one, they're really cute, really REALLY cute.
> 
> ...


The guy told me that it would be this fall before it gets too cold. I'll let you know when I do. The babies vary in price. The two you said you like, the first one is around $40 and the other is around $60. But for you Doobs, I'd just give you one. If its a baby I hatched out then it didn't cost me anything so I wouldn't charge you anything. I'll be sure to let you know when they hatch. I'll post some pics and you can pick one. If you'll pay for shipping, $40-$60 for live animal shipping depending on how far you are from me, I'll send it to you. I know its sketchy giving your address to someone so lets brainstorm and figure out a safe way to do this.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 2, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I catch red rat and grey rats snakes around my place all the time.
> Rough night of zombies and getting baked.


Thats cool. Those are both snakes I would be interested in having for future breeding projects. I actually have my eye on a beautiful red rat online but I'm torn between buying it or buying a better ventilation fan for my grow. The temps in my flower chamber have been getting up to 84 on hot days. Nothing to freak out about but a problem I should fix none the less.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 2, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Well can't be that rough if you're getting baked lol.


My Ass belonged to the zombies until 4:30 am 

They did not even give me the courtesy reach around


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 2, 2009)

cool snakes AB! Co2 tablets what exactly u do witht hem Black? happy late b-day by the way AB, damn zombies, i been playin battlefeild 1942 oir w/e


----------



## reeferMaster (Aug 3, 2009)

i have a question for this massive thread, should my ballest be in side my tent? and how close should my light be?


----------



## reeferMaster (Aug 3, 2009)

never mind that my rooms temps are 85 but the plants do not feel 2 hot so will be lowering the light probly 10 or 8 inches above the girls


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 3, 2009)

I would have the ballast on the outside of the tent.
And between 5-8 inches is good rM


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 3, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> cool snakes AB! Co2 tablets what exactly u do witht hem Black? happy late b-day by the way AB, damn zombies, i been playin battlefeild 1942 oir w/e


Thanks Skryptz


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> The guy told me that it would be this fall before it gets too cold. I'll let you know when I do. The babies vary in price. The two you said you like, the first one is around $40 and the other is around $60. But for you Doobs, I'd just give you one. If its a baby I hatched out then it didn't cost me anything so I wouldn't charge you anything. I'll be sure to let you know when they hatch. I'll post some pics and you can pick one. If you'll pay for shipping, $40-$60 for live animal shipping depending on how far you are from me, I'll send it to you. I know its sketchy giving your address to someone so lets brainstorm and figure out a safe way to do this.


Oh I've got things figured out, the place I'd have it sent to is about.... 2 hours or so away from me lol.

I won't be in FL until around Xmas time so we'll probably have to arrange something. Lol I got so excited I woke up my girl, just to tell her lol. I'd pay you something back, I don't like taking things for free. Whether or not it's monitary or free for me, I'll send you something back as payment. Thanks for being so chill and cool about it Altered .

Ohhh I can't wait for the babies to hatch and see them.



Mindmelted said:


> My Ass belonged to the zombies until 4:30 am
> 
> They did not even give me the courtesy reach around


Lol, yeah I heard something about those Zombies being unfair lovers lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

reeferMaster said:


> never mind that my rooms temps are 85 but the plants do not feel 2 hot so will be lowering the light probly 10 or 8 inches above the girls


If you're temps are at 85F then you might want to get those temps under control before you lower that light, because when you lower the light more it'll get hotter. 8-10 inches is pretty high, a 250 only has about 3-4 feet of light penetration, so the higher the light, the less lumens, the less lumens, the less productivity.

68F low - 78F high, is the optimal temps for growth, but going a little higher isn't too bad.

MindMelted is right on about height and about the ballast.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 3, 2009)

Got me some Apple Jack and the freebies where Blue Hash and Blue Widow in a cool mug 

And a picture of my Rodent Slayer


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 3, 2009)

Wonder what the freebies will be this month. I want some of SubCool's (TGA) Paradox Box and some more LSD for my next grow project. Attitude said they were getting some TGA gear in a couple of weeks. Have some Purple wreck and getting some of Sannie's jack. Gonna fire them in 4 seperate tanks when I get back from vacation in Mid Oct. Upgrading my grow room for production now that I have my grow skills upgraded. Dang, this grow thing is addictive! Only 4721 more strains to go! LOL!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 3, 2009)

Mind,
Gotta get me one of those rodent killers. Using a pellet gun from my youth now and I think it just pisses them off! Nice mug! Think I'll go that way next time instead of the t-shirt.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 3, 2009)

It is a awesome little gun to shoot.
It is also really cheap to shoot.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Got me some Apple Jack and the freebies where Blue Hash and Blue Widow in a cool mug
> 
> And a picture of my Rodent Slayer


Nice mug dude, and pew pew pew!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 3, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Nice mug dude, and pew pew pew!!


So all is good with attitude.I played the guinea pig since they changed their site design.And pew,pew,pew is about right..lol


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> So all is good with attitude.I played the guinea pig since they changed their site design.And pew,pew,pew is about right..lol


Whooo, yeah thanks again for the guinea pigging there Mind. Now we can return to the normal level of paranoia lol.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 3, 2009)

Paranoid! I'm not paranoid! Who told you I was paranoid!


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Paranoid! I'm not paranoid! Who told you I was paranoid!


Lol you know.... that one guy, over at that one place, that you met that one time, and talked to once or so ?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 3, 2009)

Well that narrows it down by one! Thanks! LOL!


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Well that narrows it down by one! Thanks! LOL!


Lol no problem always here to help lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 3, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Oh I've got things figured out, the place I'd have it sent to is about.... 2 hours or so away from me lol.
> 
> I won't be in FL until around Xmas time so we'll probably have to arrange something. Lol I got so excited I woke up my girl, just to tell her lol. I'd pay you something back, I don't like taking things for free. Whether or not it's monitary or free for me, I'll send you something back as payment. Thanks for being so chill and cool about it Altered .
> 
> ...


Doobs I think you've already paid in advance with all the advice and knowledge you've given me. Just keep helping me and we can call it even. I can't wait to see the babies too!!!!!


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Doobs I think you've already paid in advance with all the advice and knowledge you've given me. Just keep helping me and we can call it even. I can't wait to see the babies too!!!!!


Really?.... Okay then.... Well if you ever change your mind, just let me know lol.

How long do you have to wait until they hatch?


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 3, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Really?.... Okay then.... Well if you ever change your mind, just let me know lol.
> 
> How long do you have to wait until they hatch?


We're looking at 6 more weeks til hatching, then I must make sure they are all eating good and don't have any abnormalities or health problems. So all in all they'll be ready to go about 10 weeks from now.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> We're looking at 6 more weeks til hatching, then I must make sure they are all eating good and don't have any abnormalities or health problems. So all in all they'll be ready to go about 10 weeks from now.


Lol it's like growing an Indica lol.

Cool rock on, lol gotta wait on the grow, gotta wait on the babies to hatch, man thank god I have a  or two or three or five hundred lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 3, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> man thank god I have a  or two or three or five hundred lol.


Yeah speaking of having some , my 3d is close to gone. I'll be out by the weekend. Gonna have to buy some raggedy shit to hold me over til next harvest. Damn that means that in 4 weeks I blazed 3 1/2 oz. So basically I've kept a buzz for a month. SWEET!!!!


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 3, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Yeah speaking of having some , my 3d is close to gone. I'll be out by the weekend. Gonna have to buy some raggedy shit to hold me over til next harvest. Damn that means that in 4 weeks I blazed 3 1/2 oz. So basically I've kept a buzz for a month. SWEET!!!!


Lol and the passion for growing grows stronger lol.


----------



## Stun (Aug 4, 2009)

Hello rollitup, I\\\'ve been a long time reader and I\\\'m about 4 weeks into my grow. I\\\'m finishing up my flower cab but I have a question and would love some comments. I\\\'m not sure where I should post this, but I\\\'m using a 250w hps so I hope this would be a good spot. Here\\\'s the scoop: I have a flowering cab 3 x 2.5 x 5 running a 250w hps and maybe a couple cfl\\\'s. The problem is odor and temp control. I have a stanley exhaust mounted behind the cabinet and I was hoping to use it to pull through a carbon filter and pull heat out with 1 fan. Would it be better to pull the heat out and push through the filter or pull through the filter to get the most heat out? I do not have a cool tube, I have a basic reflector in there. My ambient temps are about 65-70f, and when I did a test run with the door shut it got up to 85-90f with fans on. I really didn\\\'t want to have to get a cool tube but this may be my only option. Any opinions on getting this corrected would be greatly appreciated.~Thanks


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 4, 2009)

Havent Been on fucking computer bs...

whats the club been up to??



heres some updates on my girls

gonna hit them up with some pollen tomorrow 
4th week florwering

1st pic.. Princess Diesel on the left and S99 on the right..

2nd 3rd pix.. Princess Diesel
4th 5th pix.. S99

wish i had good camera skills i could try and get some good macros...


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 4, 2009)

Looking good Wretched...


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 4, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> Havent Been on fucking computer bs...
> 
> whats the club been up to??
> 
> ...


I'm sure you're getting the computer problem fixed and already know what's wrong, so I won't offer my services for that lol. Sorry to hear that Wretched, yeah that smiley is just about right lol.

Looking good dude, what strain is the pollen coming from?

Hope you get your computer fixed dude.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 4, 2009)

Doobs clear some message space..lol


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Doobs clear some message space..lol


Ok yeah wow.... Damn it full again, it's so hard to keep track lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 4, 2009)

Lol ok we're good now Mind send away.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 4, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> Havent Been on fucking computer bs...
> 
> whats the club been up to??
> 
> ...


Glad to have you back Wretched. Your girls are looking great I see. Keep up the inspiration.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 4, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I'm sure you're getting the computer problem fixed and already know what's wrong, so I won't offer my services for that lol. Sorry to hear that Wretched, yeah that smiley is just about right lol.
> 
> Looking good dude, what strain is the pollen coming from?
> 
> Hope you get your computer fixed dude.


haha yea it was some damn locked virus but got it fixed after like 20 hours took a week or so lol..

the pollen will be coming from a strain called . Moe Mist by joeschmoe
its a cross between 98'Kali Mist x White Mustang male backcrossed to the 98 Kali Mist.. just goonna use it while i have it see what comes i wanted this strain to be a girl but ill use what i got..

thanks for the comments though guys!
Mind ,AB


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 4, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Glad to have you back Wretched. Your girls are looking great I see. Keep up the inspiration.


thanks,
yea i was having some Ph issues but got it all solved need to buy some PH up and down soon! but all are looking good..

that 3D gone yet??


----------



## PrideFC (Aug 4, 2009)

Good evening,

I've just been reading through this 250w growers thread and am extremely impressed with your ops. 

Im looking at purchasing this setup off ebay: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/L-GROW-TENT-250W-LIGHT-KIT-WILMA-TANK-KIT-FAN-KIT_W0QQitemZ260457754644QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_HomeGarden_Garden_PlantsSeedsBulbs_JN?hash=item3ca47df014&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1262 .

I was just wondering if I only used a 250w hps throughtout the whole process would it be a problem? Reason why I ask was just wondering when the plant first sprouts will this cause a problem?

The mrs isn't too keen on me growing, so I kind of need to keep the op low key so she's not getting all flustered LOL. I'm only going to grow 1 or 2 plants to start with. I think I will grow some lowryder unless you guys can recommend another strain that doesn't grow to large


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 4, 2009)

ight ffellas an females , k-9 is worrying me, i burnt a bud the other day with a light, well i took the bud i burned an cut it off, gone smoke it, well there was 2 lime green seeds atthe stem! i uno bu shes on like day 34 flower...sorry no pics...


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 4, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> that 3D gone yet??


Very close. Maybe a 1/4 left.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 4, 2009)

PrideFC said:


> Good evening,
> 
> I've just been reading through this 250w growers thread and am extremely impressed with your ops.
> 
> ...


thats setup looks fine..

you can grow under a hps all the way through you might get a little more stretch than usual but you should be fine IMO..
when it comes to short plants i wouldnt necessarily go with the auto flowering/lowryders plants as they can reach the same height as some indicas plants but what ever you want to do..
pure Indicas or Afghans usually finish quicker..
top 44 from nirvana or 4-way from sensi
is somethings i found when looking into the lowryders when they first came out.
might be ideal for you.. ask and search around youll find your prize dont just settle for what ever when your paying lol..


if your trying to cut the total time growing then maybe an auto flowering plant is may what you want but theres tons of strains that finish it 40-60 days which usually stay squat but there's tons of techniques you can use to keep your plants short and increase your yield which you might wanna look into with a 250w hps.. LST and SCROG also topping with these can help a large plant stay short


half this info i typed is prolly not what you even wanted to know if so im not totally here right now lolhope it helps...

Wretch


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 4, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Very close. Maybe a 1/4 left.


how long did you cure??

those buds looked awesome kinda branded in my brain lol


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> how long did you cure??
> 
> those buds looked awesome kinda branded in my brain lol


Cure?? I let it dry a week and started blazin it up. After two weeks I put it all in jars and started taking the lid off once a day for an hour. Did that for a week. So its been tasting better and better as time rolls on. I was so sick of smoking this schwagnastydirtweed thats around here I couldn't help but to start smokin 3D as soon as it was smokable. What are your thoughts on how I did things and what would you have done different?


----------



## reeferMaster (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks mind melted. my room temps are now around 79 nd im going 2 move the light lower 2 the plant, i have a dual bulbfixture and thinking of slaping anothr bulb in my room, i should probly wait i think i have enough light, i could put the lens back on and rig the fan 2 cool it. 500 watts should make good bud production? my plants are all different shapes and sizes in a 2 x 4 tent only using 3 ft of it the other side has flouros and seedlings


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha yea it was some damn locked virus but got it fixed after like 20 hours took a week or so lol..
> 
> the pollen will be coming from a strain called . Moe Mist by joeschmoe
> its a cross between 98'Kali Mist x White Mustang male backcrossed to the 98 Kali Mist.. just goonna use it while i have it see what comes i wanted this strain to be a girl but ill use what i got..
> ...


Oh yeah those stealth and locked viruses are a pain in the ass, so are the one's that mess with the Host file. Running MalwareBytes with Safe mode doesn't always take it out of the registry, and rarely but at times you have to go into the registry manually. I'm glad you've got that sorted out though Wretched, glad to have you back .

That pollen sounds awesome, bet you'll get some crazy results from that. Definitely keep us updated dude, and keep up the awesomeness that is Wretched lol.


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 5, 2009)

guy i think both of my plants r hermie! they both have little green seeds down in the middle of the bud, im only half threw, an say they r, how can i get the pollen out my closet so it wont make my next a male, damn it! im pissed


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

Check this out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p3XHdcvfIk . I caught a copperhead that had just been run over. Only its tailwas hit si it was still alive. I took it home and fed it to my kingsnake. I uploaded the vid here.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Check this out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1p3XHdcvfIk . I caught a copperhead that had just been run over. Only its tailwas hit si it was still alive. I took it home and fed it to my kingsnake. I uploaded the vid here.


LMFAO "That's what she said" Altered you're awesome lol.

You guy's Australian or from New Zealand? 

Definitely hearing an accent there somewhere lol, if you're not Australian or from NZ my apologies.

Edit: Just watched it again because it's just that cool dude, lol your kingsnake's a cannibal!!


----------



## PrideFC (Aug 5, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> thats setup looks fine..
> 
> you can grow under a hps all the way through you might get a little more stretch than usual but you should be fine IMO..
> when it comes to short plants i wouldnt necessarily go with the auto flowering/lowryders plants as they can reach the same height as some indicas plants but what ever you want to do..
> ...


Thanks wreteched, I appreciate the reply. I've read a bit into LST and Scrog, thanks for that.

Its not so much the total time just the total size. I haven't smoked in a while and fancy some bud again. So really I don't need a massive yield, subsequently the mrs won't be so mad if the house isn't stinking so much 

With a sativa plant how high would one grow? I'm possibly looking at getting a grow tent that is 1.40m, probably put it on the flowering cycle after two weeks? I know that I could do LST but for my first grow I would just like to do it as simple as possible to curtail any problems

As it is my first time I'm possibly going to do White Widow now, as that seems like a good one for first time growers, with the kind of high I'm after.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> guy i think both of my plants r hermie! they both have little green seeds down in the middle of the bud, im only half threw, an say they r, how can i get the pollen out my closet so it wont make my next a male, damn it! im pissed


Hermie's are bad times, sorry to hear about that stroke of luck Skryptz. Are you seeing bananas (Open pollen sacs) on your plants?

Are you going to keep growing these out or are you going to trash em?

If you're keeping them, better get yourself some tweezers and keep up on those pollen sacs, or dutch master's Reverse and penetrator.

If you're not keeping them then just wipe your grow room down with some wet wipes w/ bleach and you should be alright.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

PrideFC said:


> Thanks wreteched, I appreciate the reply. I've read a bit into LST and Scrog, thanks for that.
> 
> Its not so much the total time just the total size. I haven't smoked in a while and fancy some bud again. So really I don't need a massive yield, subsequently the mrs won't be so mad if the house isn't stinking so much
> 
> ...


That depends on when you throw it into flower, it'll grow 2-3 times the size in flower. So if it's 1 ft. when you throw it into flower, by harvest it'll be 3-4 ft or so.

Sativa's tend to stretch more, and Indica's would be more stout and short.

WW is a hybrid that's more Indica I believe, so that's definitely a great one to start with, the size shouldn't be that hard to manage at all.

Best of luck to you Pride and welcome to the club .


----------



## PrideFC (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> That depends on when you throw it into flower, it'll grow 2-3 times the size in flower. So if it's 1 ft. when you throw it into flower, by harvest it'll be 3-4 ft or so.
> 
> Sativa's tend to stretch more, and Indica's would be more stout and short.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate I appreciate the help. Going to go with the WW, 250 HPS and 1.4m grow tent.

Has anyone grown any bubble gum? I've been to Amsterdam a few times in my younger days and was my fav smoke. Seems to be pretty expensive on the seeds, just wondering if it's a difficult grow? Wouldn't mind trying to grow some myself if everything goes well with the WW


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

PrideFC said:


> Thanks mate I appreciate the help. Going to go with the WW, 250 HPS and 1.4m grow tent.
> 
> Has anyone grown any bubble gum? I've been to Amsterdam a few times in my younger days and was my fav smoke. Seems to be pretty expensive on the seeds, just wondering if it's a difficult grow? Wouldn't mind trying to grow some myself if everything goes well with the WW


I'll be growing Bubblegum/Bubblicious (With the help of a friend ) next grow after this current one, I'll probably have a journal on it also.

I haven't grown bubblegum, but your best bet is, Serious, ThSeeds and Sagarmatha's versions or crosses. Those 3 dudes got the original clone from Indiana, from what I was told. I'll be growing out Nirvana's version, not sure on the history of that one though.

Edit: No problem on the help dude.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 5, 2009)

Damn bubblegum huh 

So instead of bubblelicious,you will have Doobalicious 

Sounds yummy


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn bubblegum huh
> 
> So instead of bubblelicious,you will have Doobalicious
> 
> Sounds yummy


Doobalicious is right  lol.

Also yes bubblegum does sound yummy .


----------



## JJMoney420 (Aug 5, 2009)

im getting a dark room 100 (1mx1mx2m) I and using cfls for veging i was told that cfls suck for flowering so what 250watt should i use for flowering


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

JJMoney420 said:


> im getting a dark room 100 (1mx1mx2m) I and using cfls for veging i was told that cfls suck for flowering so what 250watt should i use for flowering


I use a Floralux light system that I got through HTG, I think others use different light systems as well, so you might want to wait for others to chime in as well.

I like my Floralux, it's worked great for me since I've gotten it, I'm sure there's other better brands out there, but it was decently priced and still works.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 5, 2009)

I used a floralux and it was a good reliable light.
I use a lumatek 250 now,all is good.
And HTG rocks,tony is a good guy.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> LMFAO "That's what she said" Altered you're awesome lol.
> 
> You guy's Australian or from New Zealand?
> 
> ...


LMAO too. If you listen close, soon after I said "Thats what she said", I said " Damn baby his throat might be as deep as yours"!!!!! I was talking to my girlfriend. I tend to forget when I'm on camera. I'm uploading another one of kingsnake eating garter snake. If you thought the other one was cool wait til you see this one. I'll post a link when its done. I wish I was australian. I live in the southeast coast, born in Florida and both my parents were from NY, then on top of that I grew up in southern redneck country, so yeah its a weird accent. Yes, kingsnakes are cannibals, they will even eat other kingsnakes.



I just listened to the one I'm uploading, I think I should swap the sound for music. I say some crazy shit sometimes.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 5, 2009)

Kingsnakes are cool snakes.Not as many around my place like there used to be.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 5, 2009)

I use this one. Best $150 with shipping I ever spent on lighting.

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47994


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> LMAO too. If you listen close, soon after I said "Thats what she said", I said " Damn baby his throat might be as deep as yours"!!!!! I was talking to my girlfriend. I tend to forget when I'm on camera. I'm uploading another one of kingsnake eating garter snake. If you thought the other one was cool wait til you see this one. I'll post a link when its done. I wish I was australian. I live in the southeast coast, born in Florida and both my parents were from NY, then on top of that I grew up in southern redneck country, so yeah its a weird accent. Yes, kingsnakes are cannibals, they will even eat other kingsnakes.
> 
> 
> 
> I just listened to the one I'm uploading, I think I should swap the sound for music. I say some crazy shit sometimes.


Lol leave the audio lol it's funny lol. I'm gonna watch it again here in a bit because my girl's home now. Is your girlfriend Australian or something? Lol yeah the accent threw me off.

Link us when you upload the new one lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey i growed up in reneck cuntry


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Kingsnakes are cool snakes.Not as many around my place like there used to be.



I agree. They are my favorite. My first snake was an eastern king. My dad and I went fishing and he spotted it on the bank. He caught it and we took it home. I was 12. He had always told me stories of when he was a kid in FL catching snakes and small gators. I always thought it was cool but hadn't been around any of that stuff. So that night after dinner he takes the snake out and puts it around my neck sayin "Don't worry it wont bite". I remember so clearly feeling my face turn hot, I must have been beet red. I was scared as shit. So I sat there for a few minutes and realized, hey it aint gonna bite me. I've loved them since. Every kingsnake I've caught since hasn't even attempted to bite me. I just slowly scoop them up, not squeezing them so they don't feel alarmed. I try to be like just something for them to climb on. I did get bit by a copperhead once, 2 years ago on my birthday.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol leave the audio lol it's funny lol. I'm gonna watch it again here in a bit because my girl's home now. Is your girlfriend Australian or something? Lol yeah the accent threw me off.
> 
> Link us when you upload the new one lol.


No my girl is from Maine, moved to redneck country in her teens.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Lol have you checked out the video Mind? It's pretty funny lol.

Also Altered lol, I heard that extra part lol, good stuff lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> No my girl is from Maine, moved to redneck country in her teens.


What the hell? Lol wow.... crazy ass accents dude, thought she was from down under dude totally lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> What the hell? Lol wow.... crazy ass accents dude, thought she was from down under dude totally lol.


This is so hilarious!!! My girl and I are sitting here blazing the best of 3d reading this shit laughing like mad and she's trying to do an australian accent. I gotta catch my breath from laughing.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

alteredbeast said:


> this is so hilarious!!! My girl and i are sitting here blazing the best of 3d reading this shit laughing like mad and she's trying to do an australian accent. I gotta catch my breath from laughing.


Youtube it!!

Edit: Lol my girl thought your girl sounded Aussie too in that video for some reason lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

I still don't think I'll put me and my girl talking on this next one. I say some borderline offensive shit.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> I still don't think I'll put me and my girl talking on this next one. I say some borderline offensive shit.


Lol awwww fine fine lol still that was some funny shit lol.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol awwww fine fine lol still that was some funny shit lol.


Dam I'm so stoned I just posted the link in your journal Doobs. Here it is. No sound editing, just me being me.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqTe68Em8Tk


----------



## zechbro (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> LMFAO "That's what she said" Altered you're awesome lol.
> 
> You guy's Australian or from New Zealand?
> 
> ...





AlteredBeast said:


> No my girl is from Maine, moved to redneck country in her teens.





AlteredBeast said:


> Dam I'm so stoned I just posted the link in your journal Doobs. Here it is. No sound editing, just me being me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



doobs we dont sound anything like that down these parts...


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> Dam I'm so stoned I just posted the link in your journal Doobs. Here it is. No sound editing, just me being me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must of been all those "black and milds" lol .

Lol, "suck a dick suck a dick suck a dick eat a snake", that's awesome lol. My girl and I were crackin' up lol, especially about the weight watchers thing lmfao.

That was cool how your Kingsnake ate the garter snake in half. Lol and yeah your girl doesn't sound Aussie in that one.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

zechbro said:


> doobs we dont sound anything like that down these parts...


Lol nah in the first video there's a couple words his girl said that sound like she had an accent from Australia or New Zealand, just watered down lol. I knew a girl who was from Brisbane, she had an accent and it just seemed so similar for some reason lol.


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 5, 2009)

well i have a couple pics. i dont know if they do justice but, well theres 2 long ass yellowish white hairs comin out the sac's, an u break open the sac an its a green seed, i mean small as a dot, my buddies were like how the fuck u notice that, but there so fuckn pretty an jesus, all that for a hermie, to turn my big baby hermie, fuckn communists, but thanks doob.!,

i guess im not bullshittin no more, i need a place i can buy seeds from, i mean legit stealth online ordering/shipping, i live on the the eastern coast


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 5, 2009)

I've heard of guys plucking the hermies off and sometime they say it's just one branch. Just thinking.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> well i have a couple pics. i dont know if they do justice but, well theres 2 long ass yellowish white hairs comin out the sac's, an u break open the sac an its a green seed, i mean small as a dot, my buddies were like how the fuck u notice that, but there so fuckn pretty an jesus, all that for a hermie, to turn my big baby hermie, fuckn communists, but thanks doob.!,
> 
> i guess im not bullshittin no more, i need a place i can buy seeds from, i mean legit stealth online ordering/shipping, i live on the the eastern coast


The attitude dude, Mind guinea pigged the new site for us and he got his order. So they're still legit as ever.

Also no problem Skryptz, sorry to hear about that dude.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 5, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> The attitude dude, Mind guinea pigged the new site for us and he got his order. So they're still legit as ever.
> 
> Also no problem Skryptz, sorry to hear about that dude.



haha yeah now we feel a little better bout that


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 5, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha yeah now we feel a little better bout that


Lol everyone thank Mind , thank you Mind you rock!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 5, 2009)

PrideFC said:


> Thanks mate I appreciate the help. Going to go with the WW, 250 HPS and 1.4m grow tent.
> 
> Has anyone grown any bubble gum? I've been to Amsterdam a few times in my younger days and was my fav smoke. Seems to be pretty expensive on the seeds, just wondering if it's a difficult grow? Wouldn't mind trying to grow some myself if everything goes well with the WW


sounds good man cant wait to see what happens with this!!

i want some 250w pornhaha


----------



## PrideFC (Aug 6, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> sounds good man cant wait to see what happens with this!!
> 
> i want some 250w pornhaha


Going to be ordering all the equipment in the next couple of days. Just phoning around a few places to try and get a bargain as I'm ordering a few peieces of expensive equipment.

For seeds think I will go with Nivana as they seem to be the best prices for feminised seeds. Not sure how long delivery will take from Holland to the UK but I reckon I could be starting by this time next week


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Must of been all those "black and milds" lol .
> 
> Lol, "suck a dick suck a dick suck a dick eat a snake", that's awesome lol. My girl and I were crackin' up lol, especially about the weight watchers thing lmfao.
> 
> That was cool how your Kingsnake ate the garter snake in half. Lol and yeah your girl doesn't sound Aussie in that one.


Yeah I was being a bit foolish like normal. So since you heard it I went ahead and got rid of the sound and replaced it with music. It was cool how it ate the garter snake from the middle. First and only time I've seen that actually. The weight watchers comment was out of line, probably offensive to overwieght people. Oh well, thats me.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 6, 2009)

I am not overweight i am big boned!! Jk


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 6, 2009)

i am glad that you said that you went and took the audio out of the video, as i thought that i was going deaf, lol.. yeah, my girl is also from maine, and she too has a funky accent.. she grew up in jersey and moved to maine in her early 20's, so the accent is not quite as bad as it would b for a true mainer, thank god, lol.. i wish i could've heard the original though, as i was interested to see what all the hubub was all about.. the remix was pretty cool though.. that is a damn big snake. was cool to watch it devour the other one.
and i have never ordered from nirvana so i don't have much good or bad to say about them, but i have had awesome luck with the attitude.. i only got the lousy t-shirt and not the cool mug like mind did, but i did order before the make over of the site.. glad to hear that they are still kosher as i think they are kickass.

i see that mind ordered the apple jacks.. i was wondering if he had ever grown this strain before? and if he is gonna be doing a kick ass journal like doobs on here for it when he gets it started?


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 6, 2009)

I will most likely do a journal on the AJ.
Never had it before,but combining JH and WW can be nothing but good.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I will most lkikely do a journal on the AJ.
> Never had it before,but combining JH and WW can be nothing but good.



haha yea she sounds like a keeper


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 6, 2009)

Wife is German-French as am I and we keep invading each other!


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 6, 2009)

I am german-russian-irish on my moms side.
French-black foot indian on my dads.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 6, 2009)

Mind, That explains a lot somehow! LOL!


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 6, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> sounds good man cant wait to see what happens with this!!
> 
> i want some 250w pornhaha


Lol so THAT'S why you're computer got a nasty virus, lookin' at all that 250 porn lol jk.



PrideFC said:


> Going to be ordering all the equipment in the next couple of days. Just phoning around a few places to try and get a bargain as I'm ordering a few peieces of expensive equipment.
> 
> For seeds think I will go with Nivana as they seem to be the best prices for feminised seeds. Not sure how long delivery will take from Holland to the UK but I reckon I could be starting by this time next week


The attitude is based in the UK and also carries Nirvana seeds.



AlteredBeast said:


> Yeah I was being a bit foolish like normal. So since you heard it I went ahead and got rid of the sound and replaced it with music. It was cool how it ate the garter snake from the middle. First and only time I've seen that actually. The weight watchers comment was out of line, probably offensive to overwieght people. Oh well, thats me.


Lol it was funny dude, and you're not THAT offensive Altered lol. I have friends that are.... well hell spawns in comparison lol.



racerboy71 said:


> i am glad that you said that you went and took the audio out of the video, as i thought that i was going deaf, lol.. yeah, my girl is also from maine, and she too has a funky accent.. she grew up in jersey and moved to maine in her early 20's, so the accent is not quite as bad as it would b for a true mainer, thank god, lol.. i wish i could've heard the original though, as i was interested to see what all the hubub was all about.. the remix was pretty cool though.. that is a damn big snake. was cool to watch it devour the other one.
> and i have never ordered from nirvana so i don't have much good or bad to say about them, but i have had awesome luck with the attitude.. i only got the lousy t-shirt and not the cool mug like mind did, but i did order before the make over of the site.. glad to hear that they are still kosher as i think they are kickass.
> 
> i see that mind ordered the apple jacks.. i was wondering if he had ever grown this strain before? and if he is gonna be doing a kick ass journal like doobs on here for it when he gets it started?


Lol thanks for the compliment Racer, but I'm sure Mind's journal will kick the ass of my journal for sure lol.



Mindmelted said:


> I will most likely do a journal on the AJ.
> Never had it before,but combining JH and WW can be nothing but good.


Mmmmm AJ.... 



Mindmelted said:


> I am german-russian-irish on my moms side.
> French-black foot indian on my dads.


I'm Asian, Pacific Islander, and a dash of Russian  lol.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol so THAT'S why you're computer got a nasty virus, lookin' at all that 250 porn lol jk.
> 
> .



haha caught me!!

nah fucking torrents..


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I am not overweight i am big boned!! Jk


I like to just call myself chubby. LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 6, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha caught me!!
> 
> nah fucking torrents..


Lol yeah torrents can be ass mongrels at times, MalwareBytes dude, that program is nice.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol yeah torrents can be ass mongrels at times, MalwareBytes dude, that program is nice.



yea the virus wasnt allowing me to run it and it didnt find shit in safe mode..
got tired of it so reformat so starting off new again lol..


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> The attitude dude, Mind guinea pigged the new site for us and he got his order. So they're still legit as ever.
> 
> Also no problem Skryptz, sorry to hear about that dude.


lmfao word, well my brother and my buddy was telln me that if u have a hermi, if u keep it in darkness for a couple days then put it back out, it will change back female? any knowlegde behind that? buddy says his ex. grower did it to, i uno, but will go with attitudes, i see alot of people usin them, whats withnirvana? they have nice prices, stealth shipping, anyone tryed them, or r there strains shit?


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 6, 2009)

i guess you could say that i am pretty much a mutt.. my father thought someone else was his father for like half of his life, so that side of my background is a lil shaky to say the least, and all i know of my mom's side is that me grandmom was born in like virgina.. wish i was half german and half french.. sounds soo much cooler than sayin mutt, lol..
but i like to think that it's not where we are from but rather where we are going and who we meet along the journey that makes life cool..


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 6, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> lmfao word, well my brother and my buddy was telln me that if u have a hermi, if u keep it in darkness for a couple days then put it back out, it will change back female? any knowlegde behind that? buddy says his ex. grower did it to, i uno, but will go with attitudes, i see alot of people usin them, whats withnirvana? they have nice prices, stealth shipping, anyone tryed them, or r there strains shit?


I have ordered from nirvana 2 times.
Stealth was a little iffy but got the beans.The snow white was real good,have not grown the supergirl yet.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> lmfao word, well my brother and my buddy was telln me that if u have a hermi, if u keep it in darkness for a couple days then put it back out, it will change back female? any knowlegde behind that? buddy says his ex. grower did it to, i uno, but will go with attitudes, i see alot of people usin them, whats withnirvana? they have nice prices, stealth shipping, anyone tryed them, or r there strains shit?


nirvana is great i would recommend them..
BlackJack is something im looking into from them..


----------



## PrideFC (Aug 6, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Lol so THAT'S why you're computer got a nasty virus, lookin' at all that 250 porn lol jk.
> 
> 
> The attitude is based in the UK and also carries Nirvana seeds.


Thanks for that. I looked at a couple of places in the UK and they were a bit overpriced for the WW. So I had a look at their website and they were only 25euroes for 5 feminised.

Attitude are £25 so not too bad.

Has anyone used www.pickandmixseeds.co.uk? They sell by individual seed at no extra cost.

Im inclined to go with them now and get 2
bubblieliscous and 2 WW


Found a 250 HPS system for £82. It's a Euro Grow Light with Osram Son-T-Plus Sodium Lamp. Do you think this will be suitable for all stages of growth ie from seed to smoke with one or two plants in a 1.4m grow tent? UNfortunately the company who are extremely competively priced don't do a dual spectrum light in 250w. They do offer a 250w MH option for a few pounds more. They also do a 400w system for £89 that comes with a Growlux Dual Spectrum light, however I think that might be overkill as I don't want too big a yield or my plants growing out of control


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 6, 2009)

cool thanks for the reply wretched an mind, go wit nirvana, then ill try attitudes, feminized also, fuck the hermi. shit, pisses me off.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 6, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> lmfao word, well my brother and my buddy was telln me that if u have a hermi, if u keep it in darkness for a couple days then put it back out, it will change back female? any knowlegde behind that? buddy says his ex. grower did it to, i uno, but will go with attitudes, i see alot of people usin them, whats withnirvana? they have nice prices, stealth shipping, anyone tryed them, or r there strains shit?


Never heard of that.... but you learn something new every day lol.



PrideFC said:


> Thanks for that. I looked at a couple of places in the UK and they were a bit overpriced for the WW. So I had a look at their website and they were only 25euroes for 5 feminised.
> 
> Attitude are £25 so not too bad.
> 
> ...


I'd get the HPS and MH option, or the dual spectrum. Either one would be really good, you can grow under a HPS throughout the whole grow, but the blue spectrum from the MH is better for veg.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I have ordered from nirvana 2 times.
> Stealth was a little iffy but got the beans.The snow white was real good,have not grown the supergirl yet.


hows the snow white im thinking of trying her out...


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 6, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hows the snow white im thinking of trying her out...


Wretched Snow White was really good.
I got 6oz off of 2 plants.It was my 2nd grow,but the buzz was really a middle ground buzz.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Wretched Snow White was really good.
> I got 6oz off of 2 plants.It was my 2nd grow,but the buzz was really a middle ground buzz.


ah no couchlock there??


----------



## buster7467 (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi guys, i have been growing with my 250w for about a year and a half now. This is a picture of my last grow. I had 3 white rhino and 1 mazar. This pic was taken a couple weeks before i chopped them. I dont really weigh my harvest because i dont sell and it is all just for me. This last grow lasted me 2 months. LOL Yea I only smoke about 4 bowls a day and am not really worried about my yield all that much. Right now i have 2 white rhino and 2 hindu kush at about 25 days flowering. I will post pics of them tomorrow when the lights come on. I have not posted in here for a long time and i love that there is a 250w club in here now. Oh yea, i have my light in the verticle position now. And the size of plants that i grow i can get 5 plants around my light.


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 6, 2009)

i think im gonna go with the suprise pack! lol hell yea, i wann try everything! but snow white looks delicious an bubble gum


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 7, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> ah no couchlock there??


The couchlock was not that strong.But that was because i took them a little early


----------



## Jay_normous (Aug 7, 2009)

Why you have your light vertically...??


----------



## Jay_normous (Aug 7, 2009)

Love the 250w thread...
Here is a couple of pics from the last grow..
Room is 5ft wide, 3.5 deep, nearly 4ft heigh.


























































I've started to do SCROG now, also new digital ballast on the way, the relatively new magnetic ballast making some what of a noise now... (room in wooden shed out in back garden in built up area...)

Hopefully get a few pics up of the scrogs i have going at the moment..
As you may or may not know but scrog is really more of canapy not wopping colas..
This isn't all lobbing your cock out and seeing which one is biggest.. no.. no.. all about the amount you get... little nuggets as such... due to me having phorieses (cant spell but its a skin condition)and a bad back, this will help with a bit of relief.


----------



## buster7467 (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow those plants look great. What strain are those plants with the purple looking buds? They look delicisious. 

Here is a few pics of my White Rhino plants at close to 3 weeks since they showed sex. Man i wish i would have cloned these two plants because these are my last ones until i buy more seeds. I also have 2 Hindu Kush that are the same age but they are starting off really slow compared to the WR. I think i am going to order some fem WR and find a couple good mothers. My flowering room is 4ftx4ftx4ft. And i have my light mounted verticle in the middle of the room and i use a cooltube that exhausts the room through it and out my roof. I have an intake running a pc fan that blows cool air in the room. My temps when the light is on never goes over 79f and the lowest it gets when light is off is 71f. The humidity is usually from 48%-54%. I usually veg my plants in a another little hidden room that measures 21inX31inX5ft high. I veg under cfl's for just over 2 weeks and move them directly in the flowering room. My last grow is did, the WR finished in 8wks so i am hoping these ones will be ready around Sept 7th. The 7th is just 2 days shy of 9 complete weeks flowering. The Hindu Kush will probably finish a few weeks later from the looks at how slow they are starting. Well here is the pics from tonight. OH Yea, i still have alot more mylar to put up on the walls. Just have not got around to doing it. I really only check on these plants one time a day and that is usually only when the light first comes on for the day. I used to sit and watch my plants all the time but now i just check them once a day and i can really see how much they grow each time i check them. Well sorry for the long post.


----------



## buster7467 (Aug 7, 2009)

Jay_normous said:


> Why you have your light vertically...??


Having my light verticle allows me to actually use my limited height in my flowering room. I can only grow plants that are closer to 2ft tall by the time you take into account the loss in height i lose by my pots and the light being mounted up top. I could barely get 4 good size plants under the light with it mounted horizontally and the plants were too close together and i was only getting good tops and good buds on the tops of the branches. Hanging the light verticallly lets me grow 31in tall plants that i top when vegging. and i am able to place 6 plants around the light at just the right distance and each plants gets the most light it possibly can and they are doing extremely well. Even the lowest branches are producing just as big of buds as the upper branches. I use stanless steel wire and twisty ties to place each branch where i want them and i never put a branch where it blocks another from light. Doing it like this allows you to almost yield as much as a scrog grow. This is basically a verticle scrog grow without the netting or wire fence. You can see from the pics that i posted tonight just how well they are doing for only 3wks of flowering.


----------



## Jay_normous (Aug 8, 2009)

It was called Purple widow.... supposed to be grown outdoors only.... Proved that wrong anyway


----------



## buster7467 (Aug 8, 2009)

Well good job. Those are some of the most beautiful buds i have seen in a long time. How do they taste and what is the high like? So far the White Rhino is the best i have grown in a couple years. It really knocks me on my ass.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 8, 2009)

Jay_normous said:


> Love the 250w thread...
> Here is a couple of pics from the last grow..
> Room is 5ft wide, 3.5 deep, nearly 4ft heigh.
> 
> ...



nice to have ya here man and by the looks of it youve got your 250w down
looking forward to seeing more.. and yea all about that canopy keep it even for more bud potential.. 
Psoriasis isnt fun can be depressing my buddy had a bad case and was suffering for a while but got on some medication called Humira which seemed to clear it up something to look into if its a real bad case..
nice to have ya though man!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 8, 2009)

buster7467 said:


> Wow those plants look great. What strain are those plants with the purple looking buds? They look delicisious.
> 
> Here is a few pics of my White Rhino plants at close to 3 weeks since they showed sex. Man i wish i would have cloned these two plants because these are my last ones until i buy more seeds. I also have 2 Hindu Kush that are the same age but they are starting off really slow compared to the WR. I think i am going to order some fem WR and find a couple good mothers. My flowering room is 4ftx4ftx4ft. And i have my light mounted verticle in the middle of the room and i use a cooltube that exhausts the room through it and out my roof. I have an intake running a pc fan that blows cool air in the room. My temps when the light is on never goes over 79f and the lowest it gets when light is off is 71f. The humidity is usually from 48%-54%. I usually veg my plants in a another little hidden room that measures 21inX31inX5ft high. I veg under cfl's for just over 2 weeks and move them directly in the flowering room. My last grow is did, the WR finished in 8wks so i am hoping these ones will be ready around Sept 7th. The 7th is just 2 days shy of 9 complete weeks flowering. The Hindu Kush will probably finish a few weeks later from the looks at how slow they are starting. Well here is the pics from tonight. OH Yea, i still have alot more mylar to put up on the walls. Just have not got around to doing it. I really only check on these plants one time a day and that is usually only when the light first comes on for the day. I used to sit and watch my plants all the time but now i just check them once a day and i can really see how much they grow each time i check them. Well sorry for the long post.


how far along flowering are they?
looking good man that Hindu Kush usaully finish's up early so keep an eye on her and keep us updated all is looking good though..also ive seen this Purple Rhino which is just a Pheno found in a pack of White Rhino seeds that look pretty similar to that Purple Widow though that stuff look great too..
just though i through that out there since your running WR lol stoned again


----------



## litljohn (Aug 8, 2009)

hey guys,im using a 150 watt hps right now but i want to upgrade.i plan on getting a tent with a 250 watt hps and a 4''inline fan(270 cfm) with a carbon scrubber.the tent is 20d x36w x65h.i dont plan on using a cool tube,my ??? is what will the temps be like?the air temps in my place stay between 74-76F.any help would be great.


----------



## litljohn (Aug 8, 2009)

litljohn said:


> hey guys,im using a 150 watt hps right now but i want to upgrade.i plan on getting a tent with a 250 watt hps and a 4''inline fan(270 cfm) with a carbon scrubber.the tent is 20d x36w x65h.i dont plan on using a cool tube,my ??? is what will the temps be like?the air temps in my place stay between 74-76F.any help would be great.


 is there antbody out there that can give me a guess as to what the temps will be,anybody at all?


----------



## buster7467 (Aug 8, 2009)

The plants showed they was female on July 14th. I will let them go for as long as it takes for them to finish. I just hope to have them harvested and dried before Sept. 19th. I was some for my birthday. LOL But from how the first ones finished i should be ok this time. I will take pics of the Hindu Kush tonight. It is really short and bushy. They showed there sex on july 16th.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 8, 2009)

litljohn said:


> is there antbody out there that can give me a guess as to what the temps will be,anybody at all?


with out any air cooled setup my temps reach around 85F with just 2 - 8 inch fans but wait for some more response on air cooled setups!


----------



## buster7467 (Aug 8, 2009)

The temps outside of my closet is 70f the temps in my grow closet goes from 71f when the light is off to 70f when the light is on. The temps in the area outside you grow tent is a big factor in what temp you closet, grow tent will be. Just make sure that you have good ventilation and a good intake and you should be able to work with it.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 8, 2009)

Litljohn. Make sure you have a fan to get the air into the grow box and an oscellating fan to move the plants around a little and your grow box should be able to be about room temp.


----------



## Jay_normous (Aug 9, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> nice to have ya here man and by the looks of it youve got your 250w down
> looking forward to seeing more.. and yea all about that canopy keep it even for more bud potential..
> Psoriasis isnt fun can be depressing my buddy had a bad case and was suffering for a while but got on some medication called Humira which seemed to clear it up something to look into if its a real bad case..
> nice to have ya though man!!


Cheers bud I'll bear it in mind...
The sun clears it up no end, but where i am on this planet even in the summer months we are lucky to get 4 days of sun in a row.

Still, no point moaning about it as in my eyes, there is alot of people worse off than me..


----------



## Jay_normous (Aug 9, 2009)

buster7467 said:


> Well good job. Those are some of the most beautiful buds i have seen in a long time. How do they taste and what is the high like? So far the White Rhino is the best i have grown in a couple years. It really knocks me on my ass.


 
Have to say, they were really really sweet tasting... almost like smoking candy..
The high was a bit annoying because anytime I smoked it I wanted to do something or make something for the hell of it... Wasn't a couch lock at all..


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 9, 2009)

buster7467 said:


> The temps outside of my closet is 70f the temps in my grow closet goes from 71f when the light is off to 70f when the light is on. The temps in the area outside you grow tent is a big factor in what temp you closet, grow tent will be. Just make sure that you have good ventilation and a good intake and you should be able to work with it.


are you running an air cooled reflector??


----------



## thebiggestdog (Aug 9, 2009)

HEY ALL JUST GOT MYSELF A HPS 250W PH-HPS-250 HIGH-PRESSURE SODIUM LAMP E40 HERE IS A PIC IS THIS THE ONE THAT I MUST USE FOR FLOWERING HAVE NOT BOUGHT ALL THE CONNECTIONS YET FIRST NEED TO KNOW IF THIS IS THE RIGHT BULB

HERE IS A PIC

PLEASE HELP


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi guys,
I need some help.
I'm growing a strain I've never grown before and I'm kind of getting nowhere with it.
Right now I just entered day 1 of flowering after 6 weeks of Veg. (pretty long I know).
But my leaves are dying and I tried to bring the plant to full health before entering flowering.
Still my plant isn't doing too well.

Water/Nutrients PH: 6.1
PH soil: 5.4

I thought the leaf issues were due to overfeeding the plant and they were getting burned.
So I lowered the amount of nutrients in the reservoir and the problem in my opinion became worst.. So I flushed the soil gave them 48 hours and restarted the normal routine..
The problem persisted.. Temperature is around 30ºC and RH usually 50%.
Someone told me it's a P deficiency and it still looks like Nutrient burn to me.. but I'm giving them the required amounts.
I'm growing White Rhino's.. and as you can see the tips of the leaves are all yellowing out, slightly fading..
Do any of you believe this is a deficiency or overfeeding?

Btw. I just removed all the lower yellow and dead leaves so it looks way better then it actually is..
But since I started to flower I lolipopped it..


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 9, 2009)

I do not grow soil but i think your ph in the soil is too low!!!


----------



## majek (Aug 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I do not grow soil but i think your ph in the soil is too low!!!


yep it looks like a ph lockout issue. A good way to stabilize soil pH is to use dolomite lime (calcium-magnesium carbonate)


----------



## BlackRoses (Aug 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I do not grow soil but i think your ph in the soil is too low!!!


The thing is, I keep flushing it and it won't stabilize.. That's why I decided to just transfer everything into bigger pots.. I just repotted those plants into 11 and 16 Liter pots. (hope that helps)..
I also found on the greenhouseseeds website a clip from Arjan growing the White Rhino and he says "This plant can take a considerable amount of nutrients"..
Which makes me now believe it might be a combination of bad soil and a deficiency cause I've been following the Advanced Nutrient Calculator on "Medium feeding" 
I think I should raise that up to "moderately heavy feeding" for Flowering and see what happens..


I think this will also be my last soil grow..
I'm going to invest in a aquamist system.
Just saw the "Seemorebuds" DVD and well that system looks ridiculously awesome!
And Hydro is also much easier when it comes to nutrient problems and shit.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 9, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> The thing is, I keep flushing it and it won't stabilize.. That's why I decided to just transfer everything into bigger pots.. I just repotted those plants into 11 and 16 Liter pots. (hope that helps)..
> I also found on the greenhouseseeds website a clip from Arjan growing the White Rhino and he says "This plant can take a considerable amount of nutrients"..
> Which makes me now believe it might be a combination of bad soil and a deficiency cause I've been following the Advanced Nutrient Calculator on "Medium feeding"
> I think I should raise that up to "moderately heavy feeding" for Flowering and see what happens..
> ...


lol everyone runs from soil but i guess under 250w hydro helps ..

looks like P issue i had the same problem looks very similiar to nute burn had me confused for awhile fixed mine with a flush and raised my Ph
my soils Ph was around 5.5 At the time raised it and everything looked good in a week or so try raising it like everyone said...


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 9, 2009)

BlackRoses said:


> Hi guys,
> I need some help.
> I'm growing a strain I've never grown before and I'm kind of getting nowhere with it.
> Right now I just entered day 1 of flowering after 6 weeks of Veg. (pretty long I know).
> ...



had question what soil are using is that just peat moss?? has me tripping lol


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 9, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEWnYgeKICA


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Aug 10, 2009)

ive been thinking about getting a 250...

what kind of yields can ya get out of one with say an agromax (30% blue woohoo) bulb and maybe a few CFLS

this would be a closet grow with 3x3 floor (some sort of incased box) height shouldent be a issue.

what are temps like, should i invent in the air cooled hood?

probably will be running a perpetual setup with one or two plants in the flower area at a time and my goal would be 5.g per watt so i would be hoping to get more than 125g every harvest.

organic soil grows


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 10, 2009)

UnKlE SaM said:


> ive been thinking about getting a 250...
> 
> what kind of yields can ya get out of one with say an agromax (30% blue woohoo) bulb and maybe a few CFLS
> 
> ...


My last grow was a single white berry under a 250 and got 7 oz dried.


----------



## UnKlE SaM (Aug 10, 2009)

damn man thats pretty good.

actually really good.

who makes the best white berry around?


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 10, 2009)

UnKlE SaM said:


> damn man thats pretty good.
> 
> actually really good.
> 
> who makes the best white berry around?


Mine was from paradise seeds.
And was pretty damn kick-ass smoke.
Getting ready to fire up some apple jack.


----------



## boabbymac (Aug 10, 2009)

hi there guys was thinkin about upgrading to a 250 hps in my flower box i currently have a 250watt envirolite in there and with my 2 95cfm intakes & 95cfm outakes computer fans its about 27 degrees celcuis.do you think a 250 hps will run any hotter??any info would be great guys my box dimensions are H 98cmx W 70cmx D 38cm


----------



## boabbymac (Aug 10, 2009)

anybody any thoughts?


----------



## litljohn (Aug 10, 2009)

boabbymac said:


> anybody any thoughts?


 if you keep the ballast outside the grow room i think you should be fine.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 10, 2009)

It will run hotter but by how much is tough. Your fans should be able to handle it in that size space.


----------



## litljohn (Aug 10, 2009)

boabbymac said:


> hi there guys was thinkin about upgrading to a 250 hps in my flower box i currently have a 250watt envirolite in there and with my 2 95cfm intakes & 95cfm outakes computer fans its about 27 degrees celcuis.do you think a 250 hps will run any hotter??any info would be great guys my box dimensions are H 98cmx W 70cmx D 38cm


 another thing you should do is take one of your intake fans and use it for out take exhaust.this should help alot.if it doesnt you can get a cooltube reflector and use one of the fans to air cool the light.but i think you should be fine without the cooltube.


----------



## boabbymac (Aug 10, 2009)

niceone thanks for the help guys what im gonna do is buy 1 of those interchangeable reflector made by envirolite,buy a 250 hps bulb and ballast and run it if its too hot ill jus switch back too the enviros.and keep the hps for later plans .thanks again gusy +rep for rapid response


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 11, 2009)

Attitude has subcool beans now.
Well they are showing them,They do not have them yet.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 11, 2009)

Saw that but the prices for his gear are high compared to Hemp Depot. I want Pandora's Box for my next grow! Looks like I'll order from HD and my BF LSD from Attitude. Oh well! I think that makes 6 seed companies I've used.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Saw that but the prices for his gear are high compared to Hemp Depot. I want Pandora's Box for my next grow! Looks like I'll order from HD and my BF LSD from Attitude. Oh well! I think that makes 6 seed companies I've used.


I had heard iffy things about HD


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Maybe that changes my mind. Subcool talked well about it in a post I saw recently. Even provided a link.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Maybe that changes my mind. Subcool talked well about it in a post I saw recently. Even provided a link.


But as you know second hand info is usually worthless...

I f sub says they are fine then they are.


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> But as you know second hand info is usually worthless...
> 
> I f sub says they are fine then they are.


I've used HD and I recommend them. Their prices are pretty good. I haven't gotten any freebies from them but as long as my beans arrive its all good. Hard to believe attitude sold out already.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 11, 2009)

AlteredBeast said:


> I've used HD and I recommend them. Their prices are pretty good. I haven't gotten any freebies from them but as long as my beans arrive its all good. Hard to believe attitude sold out already.


Ab sub said they have not got them yet.That they are just showing the types and not selling them yet.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't need them until my mid-oct grow start. Think I might wait and let the smoke clear so to speak (pun intended).


----------



## AlteredBeast (Aug 12, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Ab sub said they have not got them yet.That they are just showing the types and not selling them yet.


Cool. Do you get freebies every time from attitude or do you have to place a big order? How does that work and what have your freebies been in your past orders?


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 12, 2009)

You get freebies with every order.At least one fem seed.
Just got the dinafem blue hash and blue widow.
I have heard good things about dinafem,but have not grown any yet.
The g13 pure power i got was real good.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 12, 2009)

Sure i will be banned soon for telling Filthy Flectch to fuck off.
He is a asshole...lol
So great growing with you guys and girls take care.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh you 3 F'ed him!


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 12, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Sure i will be banned soon for telling Filthy Flectch to fuck off.
> He is a asshole...lol
> So great growing with you guys and girls take care.


haha we will start some protest for mindlol youll be good we should be able to speak our minds as long as it doesnt get out of hand


----------



## xm177e2 (Aug 12, 2009)

Can I join the club??? I just put my plants under the 250w MH. They aren't looking so good though, they are 12 days old from seed and kinda small for their age. One of em looks like its gonna die, the others are just all still really frail with curly leaves, a few need toothpicks to hold em up. They are in FFOF and were transplanted into their permanent containers yesterday. Is 8 plants too many to veg under the 250w?? The area is 3x4 and I am thinking I might have to upgrade to a 400w sooner than later. Oh yea, they are all indicas, purple kush, crystal something or other, G13 pure power and G13 pure gold (sadly I was distracted while planting em and I'm not sure if the pure gold made it into the mix)


----------



## probo24 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hey 250ers,
Ok so i've been lurking here for a month.
Bought my 250hps early July, finished my last cfl harvest this week, and cleaning/revamping my flower room.
Walkin closet setup. Nook is 8'x4'x24"
With 5'x3'x24" being what i'll use to grow. Overall it's like a 4x10 room.
As odor isn't an issue but heat is, just wondering about the heat a 250hps is gonna put out.
The setup i bought is all in one ballast in the hood,
With the tempered glass and a 100cfm fan mounted on top. 
It's a sun system by hydrofarm. 
I can vent heat out the door if need be.
I can't leave the door open, both my cats love pot as much as i do.
With the cfl setup i had room temps were 80-86 a bit warmer under the lights, but never hot enough to burn my plants.
Just trying to get an idea of temps so i can pick up anything i may need.
Also, i've thought about covering the outside of the whole housing except any venting with an insulating tape i've seen at home depot. Anyone do anything like that?
Sorry to be so long winded, and if this stuff is covered somewhere in this thread. I usually end up looking at budporn here. lol
Thanks and peace


----------



## xm177e2 (Aug 12, 2009)

probo24 said:


> Hey 250ers,
> Ok so i've been lurking here for a month.
> Bought my 250hps early July, finished my last cfl harvest this week, and cleaning/revamping my flower room.
> Walkin closet setup. Nook is 8'x4'x24"
> ...


The heat shouldn't be much of an issue with a 250w. I am in a large walk in closet as well, with a 170cfm exhaust and a fan blowing over the plants, light is maybe a foot above the plants and its 77 degrees in there. If your closet was heating up to 80s with CFLs then you are gonna need some serious ventilation with the HPS, it is much hotter than the CFLs.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 13, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha we will start some protest for mindlol youll be good we should be able to speak our minds as long as it doesnt get out of hand


Amen to that lol


----------



## paddy510 (Aug 14, 2009)

g'day guys
heres a few pics from my 250w grow
these are done 12/12 from seed
1st is of the grow room
2nd is #7 & #8 at 7wks old
3rd & 4th are of #3 & #4 at 14wks old, pretty much finished but ill probably give em another week to be sure


----------



## zechbro (Aug 14, 2009)

paddy510 by the looks of things id say they are well done... are any of the hairs white? do you have a magnifying glass to check the trichs?


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 14, 2009)

paddy510 said:


> g'day guys
> heres a few pics from my 250w grow
> these are done 12/12 from seed
> 1st is of the grow room
> ...



hell yeah paddy had me staring at these girls for a while looking good..
what strain were these?


----------



## paddy510 (Aug 15, 2009)

theyre all just bagseed, a few different types of the local stuff
the trichs are mostly cloudy with a fair bit of amber so its pretty much done.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 15, 2009)

paddy510 said:


> theyre all just bagseed, a few different types of the local stuff
> the trichs are mostly cloudy with a fair bit of amber so its pretty much
> done.


oh yeah thats right your in the bagseed club too
those girls look dank couldnt even tell the difference..


----------



## Cheebster (Aug 15, 2009)

Hey guys im planning on making a new set up but im stuck debating what lighting i should use. My box is 4' by 2' and i was planning on putting 8 plants in it. Im thinking i want to use CFL for my veg (t5 setup) and what im curious about is what i could be expecting for yield if i use two 250 hps for flowering after vegging for 2 months? I plan on growing nebula and Jacky White using LST or 3 small scrogs. Any help would be great


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 16, 2009)

Cheebster said:


> Hey guys im planning on making a new set up but im stuck debating what lighting i should use. My box is 4' by 2' and i was planning on putting 8 plants in it. Im thinking i want to use CFL for my veg (t5 setup) and what im curious about is what i could be expecting for yield if i use two 250 hps for flowering after vegging for 2 months? I plan on growing nebula and Jacky White using LST or 3 small scrogs. Any help would be great



dude with two hps your gonna have some heat but if you can take care of that you you ll be having some nice yields SCROG would be good or a good LST like you said..i would say 4 oz minimum to around 8-9 oz is my estimate some of our 250w members pull around 4oz-7oz on a single 250w usually so take it from there..but i would want to watch this grow i thought about running my 250w MH next to my 250w HPS so i would like to see what yours brings.. hope this helps..


----------



## Hyman (Aug 16, 2009)

Good morning all. I check into the site routinely and do a lot of reading, but I figured I'd post for a change.

My 250w grow consists of a 250w HPS, a few lucky bag seeds from a local, and a lot of learning. This isn't my first grow, but each time has been significantly different from the preceeding. This one is the healthiest I've done.

Ingredients-

El-cheapo 250w Floralux HPS
3 bag seeds (two were male)
Pro-mix potting soil from germ
Fox Farm Ocean Forest for Veg/Flower
Grow Big + Tiger bloom nutes @ half strength. (Veg/Flower)
2x3 grow room, 5' high ceiling

The plant spent 37 days in veg, the boys were plucked at 20 days from germ (early catch, but it was obvious). It's 44 days old today. The first 21 days were spent under 20/4 light schedule 23w 6500k CFLs, then switched to HPS on 18/6. It's 7 days into the 12/12 cycle.

10 days- repotted







24 days young







44 days- just taken







I'll update progress, I'm optimistic that this plant will turn out delicious.


----------



## thebiggestdog (Aug 16, 2009)

Well i had to join this club seeing as i got myself 1. 

Here are some pics of my grow room

250w hps "new grow room"


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 16, 2009)

whats happenin guys? nice ass grow pdaddy looks delicious - but whats the cheapest places youve found mylar/nutirents/soil anyone?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 16, 2009)

I get most of my gear like that from Discount Hydroponics. Here's a link:

http://www.discount-hydro.com/dept.php?navid=2


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 16, 2009)

appreciate it crazy, and on attuitudes should i get the dvd case or what?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 16, 2009)

I got the t-shirt. A really shitty t-shirt (Hostage in puke green). Product was in folds. I'm planning on the dvd case next time. Pretty much it doesn't matter I suspect.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hyman said:


> Good morning all. I check into the site routinely and do a lot of reading, but I figured I'd post for a change.
> 
> My 250w grow consists of a 250w HPS, a few lucky bag seeds from a local, and a lot of learning. This isn't my first grow, but each time has been significantly different from the preceeding. This one is the healthiest I've done.
> 
> ...



loking good man and im sure youll get some dank buds.. bagseed usually surprises people! i love bagseed always keep seeds from the best bud i smoke..


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 16, 2009)

thebiggestdog said:


> Well i had to join this club seeing as i got myself 1.
> 
> Here are some pics of my grow room
> 
> 250w hps "new grow room"


nice looking room what seeds you running? does that AG work out good?
looking good though man!


----------



## thebiggestdog (Aug 17, 2009)

wrecthed420

thanks man check out my thread in indoor growing

250w hps "new grow room"

all the seed info is there 

the AG does wonders it really does work but lots of modifications and the lights suck but i modifyed my ag here some pics


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 17, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> appreciate it crazy, and on attuitudes should i get the dvd case or what?


Skryptz go with the mug.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Skryptz go with the mug.


what you been up to mind?
when are you setting up for the next run?


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 17, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> what you been up to mind?
> when are you setting up for the next run?


Actually started a Apple Jack on the 13th 

When it gets rolling will do a journal 

How about you got any girls going


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Actually started a Apple Jack on the 13th
> 
> When it gets rolling will do a journal
> 
> How about you got any girls going


oh sounds good man ill be looking out!
yea got 2 small girls going trying to get some seeds from them after this im gonna run a SOG for some smoke to last.. than back to trying to breed..


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 17, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> oh sounds good man ill be looking out!
> yea got 2 small girls going trying to get some seeds from them after this im gonna run a SOG for some smoke to last.. than back to trying to breed..


Thats cool.Would like to try breeding myself sometime


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 17, 2009)

i've got a quick question for other 250 users.. i m using a 250 hps from hydrofarm that i had bought used from a friend.. i used the bulb and hood now for one complete grow, about 5 or 6 weeks or veg at 18 hours a day, and am now on like day 75 of flowering and will be cutting them down tomorrow.. my question is.. do you have a favorite kind of bulb that you like to use? as i am not exactly sure how many hours was on mine when i bought it, i was looking into purchasing a new bulb.. i had seen a couple of bulbs yesterday.. i think the one i am talking about is the agro sun.. it was rated at 270 watts, but for use in a 250 hps set-up.. the lumen output was mayb like 2k higher than that of a normal 250er.. has anyone heard of these, or even used them? or would anyone recomend these bulbs? any help would be greatly appreciated... and i was just curious to see what other more experienced growers where using in their set-ups. thanks


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 17, 2009)

thats tight mind lol, i think i will this time, they rack ur ass on shipping an a mug lol, im debatin on the seed, i seen chesiel i love the taste of cheese, an only smoked diesel once, figured itd be a nic combo, or im jus gonna get a variety pack i love suprises


----------



## pagen (Aug 17, 2009)

I just got me two 250 watt hps and I need to know can I run the two bulbs on one ballast or do I have two have two? Also any help on what all I need to get this setup running. all I have right now are the bulbs. I dont know what to buy to get these going. Any help please???


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 17, 2009)

ya skrypz, i was just checking out that chiesel today too.. it does sound like a yummy strain.. i have had and like diesel, but i've never had cheese, although it sounds like it pretty much gonna turn into or already is one of those strains that just become famous like northern lights, or haze.. what makes up the cheese, is it a skunk ? i wasn't too sure about the smell of the cheisel or even the cheese strains though, they do sound soo tempting


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 17, 2009)

dude the cheese got me hooked on buying good herb an starting to grow it, ill leave it at that, the smell if fuckn amazin, im not sure bout strain, but im pretty sure its a skunk, afghani maybe i think remember reading, but its def. strong, i smell it thru 2 zip lock bags, im debating anything with cheese

Pagen u need to get some seeds goin! hang them bitchs in a nice secure place with no light leakage, what you workin with for room wise? give up some details


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thats cool.Would like to try breeding myself sometime



yea i find myself enjoying growing it more than smoking it
but in the end isnt it for the bud lol..there must be some farmers in my wetback genes..


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 18, 2009)

7 day old AJ


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 18, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea i find myself enjoying growing it more than smoking it.


BLASPHEMY!!

Lol


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 18, 2009)

Lookin good Mind, nice avy by the way haha its tight


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 18, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> BLASPHEMY!!
> 
> Lol


haha thats my middle name!


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> 7 day old AJ


you got that hydro down huh mind  looking good..
did you get your journal going yet???


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 18, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> you got that hydro down huh mind  looking good..
> did you get your journal going yet???


Going to start it when i start the nutes 

And it gets a little bigger


----------



## Ahzweepay (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey 250 watters! 

I've been contemplating downgrading the light in one of my closets. I'm currently running a 400watt in there, but temps are getting up to the mid 80s quite easily.

I've attached a shot of the tray for reference.

I would like to know if I can support my current load of 14 lollipopped plants under a 250watt? 

FYI - The 400watt is going into the Tent I've just built (in my signature)


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 19, 2009)

250 would work fine. Might have to hang the light at an angle equal distant from the top of the buds for best results.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Going to start it when i start the nutes
> 
> And it gets a little bigger


cool ill be watching


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 20, 2009)

Ahzweepay said:


> Hey 250 watters!
> 
> I've been contemplating downgrading the light in one of my closets. I'm currently running a 400watt in there, but temps are getting up to the mid 80s quite easily.
> 
> ...


are you running 12/12 from seed or clone? or short vegg?
i would do something around that too SOG 12 or more..

how much you yielding on the 400w doing that method??


----------



## cindy99 (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey guys i need some advice im currently running a 250 hps in a 3 by 3 space , there is nine plants in total 8 of which are in those beer cups alot of people use for cloning. I started my 12/12 cycle planning on getting new pots for the rest of the girls the next day. Long story short i didnt get the new pots and now they are in their 3 week of flowering. will my yeild be greatly reduced? should i still transplant ? i don't want to cause to much stress . the plants are about 2feet tall give or take a couple inchs on some. i can get pics up if you want but they will be cell phone pictures 

Hope to see repiles thanks


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't grow in soil and I wanted to state that first but pot size determines root size which determines bud size. They will be smaller than they could me. I would transplant if I could. Good things don't stress plants. Just be gentile. You buy flowering plants from the nursery and take them home and repot and they get healthier with good care. They are probably getting close to the end of their vertical growth and will start to bud up soon.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Don't grow in soil ??.



what do you mean?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 20, 2009)

See that little Bubbleheads Avatar to your left? That would mean I grow in hydro. Bubbleponics to be specific. Beer cups = soil to me. I think it's amazing to get 2' tall plants out of a beer cup!


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 20, 2009)

cindy99 said:


> Hey guys i need some advice im currently running a 250 hps in a 3 by 3 space , there is nine plants in total 8 of which are in those beer cups alot of people use for cloning. I started my 12/12 cycle planning on getting new pots for the rest of the girls the next day. Long story short i didnt get the new pots and now they are in their 3 week of flowering. will my yeild be greatly reduced? should i still transplant ? i don't want to cause to much stress . the plants are about 2feet tall give or take a couple inchs on some. i can get pics up if you want but they will be cell phone pictures
> 
> Hope to see repiles thanks



i would transplant them being only 3 weeks flowering especially there in 16 oz cups. they should just be barely going so it may add alot or some growth soo some thing to learn on this one lol i would watch this one like an experiment.. you shouldn't get much stress just be gentle when transplanting.. hope this helps!


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> See that little Bubbleheads Avatar to your left? That would mean I grow in hydro. Bubbleponics to be specific. Beer cups = soil to me. I think it's amazing to get 2' tall plants out of a beer cup!


i know your hydro im saying are you telling him not to grow in soil or you dont grow in soil? the way you start you sentence off confused me haha dont trip.. i understand now your sayng you dont grow in it lol


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 20, 2009)

Too late! I'm already tripping but it ain't from you! Just don't want to claim any soil expertise with the plants we are growing. I have so many container plants outside it sickening. I know other plant soil growing stuff but just the basics! In the words of the great William F. Buckley - "I am merely extrapolating" LOL!


----------



## buster7467 (Aug 20, 2009)

Check this pic out. I just got done checking on my plants and decided to take a few pics of them. Check out the trichs on them. They look like they was rolled in sugar.  They have been flowering since July 13th. The 2 White Rhino are the last of the 10 pack of seeds that i purchased last year. Out of 10 seeds i ended up with 5 females and 5 males. The other little plant is a Hindu Kush. I had 10 of them but have only gotten 2 females out of 8 sofar. I still have 2 more HK seeds but i am more than likely going to just order some feminized White Rhino because they seem to start budding really faster than the others i have tried and they have also finished faster. My last grow, the 3 white rhino finished in 8wks. And i have a feeling that these ones will be done on around Sept. 7th. Hopefully.

Well i am only able to upload one pic right now. I will post more tomorrow.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Too late! I'm already tripping but it ain't from you! Just don't want to claim any soil expertise with the plants we are growing. I have so many container plants outside it sickening. I know other plant soil growing stuff but just the basics! In the words of the great William F. Buckley - "I am merely extrapolating" LOL!


lol in the word of esse tres "Its all good!" ..
ive been growing in soil for about 2 years and barely learning it all but its where im comfortable.. ive been thinking of trying Hydro out but gonna try hempy first..maybe!


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 20, 2009)

buster7467 said:


> Check this pic out. I just got done checking on my plants and decided to take a few pics of them. Check out the trichs on them. They look like they was rolled in sugar.  They have been flowering since July 13th. The 2 White Rhino are the last of the 10 pack of seeds that i purchased last year. Out of 10 seeds i ended up with 5 females and 5 males. The other little plant is a Hindu Kush. I had 10 of them but have only gotten 2 females out of 8 sofar. I still have 2 more HK seeds but i am more than likely going to just order some feminized White Rhino because they seem to start budding really faster than the others i have tried and they have also finished faster. My last grow, the 3 white rhino finished in 8wks. And i have a feeling that these ones will be done on around Sept. 7th. Hopefully.
> 
> Well i am only able to upload one pic right now. I will post more tomorrow.


looks good man nice and frosty!! i wanna see some more pix lol


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 20, 2009)

Tried Hempy a couple of grows back with some bag seed that I liked but I was no good at it and just used it to experiment. Got about 2oz from 2 plants in a 8 gallon planter.


----------



## Ahzweepay (Aug 20, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> are you running 12/12 from seed or clone? or short vegg?
> i would do something around that too SOG 12 or more..
> 
> how much you yielding on the 400w doing that method??


Doing 12/12 from clone - currently working off some bag seed mothers.

My first grow was consumed quickly, but got about 1/4oz dried off each of the last plants (also the smallest pants of the batch). This time around I've only harvested 1 strain (very indica leaning), and got about 1oz dried off each of those 5 pants.


----------



## buster7467 (Aug 21, 2009)

OK, here is a couple more.


----------



## zechbro (Aug 21, 2009)

im doing hempy at the moment mostlycrazy, i dont know if its any better than soil id like to do a side by side next time around... but i havent touched a ph or ppm meter and ive slowly weeened them up to 1/2 nute stregth maybe a lil more and the look good... on my scrog gurl the hairs are jsut starting to brown maybe 5 on each nug how far away do you think she is? end of week 7 this monday.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 21, 2009)

zechbro said:


> im doing hempy at the moment mostlycrazy, i dont know if its any better than soil id like to do a side by side next time around... but i havent touched a ph or ppm meter and ive slowly weeened them up to 1/2 nute stregth maybe a lil more and the look good... on my scrog gurl the hairs are jsut starting to brown maybe 5 on each nug how far away do you think she is? end of week 7 this monday.


hows your girls look?


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ahzweepay said:


> Doing 12/12 from clone - currently working off some bag seed mothers.
> 
> My first grow was consumed quickly, but got about 1/4oz dried off each of the last plants (also the smallest pants of the batch). This time around I've only harvested 1 strain (very indica leaning), and got about 1oz dried off each of those 5 pants.


right on man your close to what you can do on the 250w..


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Tried Hempy a couple of grows back with some bag seed that I liked but I was no good at it and just used it to experiment. Got about 2oz from 2 plants in a 8 gallon planter.


yea thats what it would be for me is an experiment.. see if i like it or not..


----------



## Skryptz (Aug 21, 2009)

lookin nice buster! debatin on rhino myself, u get from nirvana?


----------



## zechbro (Aug 21, 2009)

heres a few photos for you guts nearly end of week 7


----------



## buster7467 (Aug 21, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> lookin nice buster! debatin on rhino myself, u get from nirvana?


 
I get my seeds from here
http://www.marijuana-seeds.nl/white-rhino.html

From the last 10pk of seeds i purchased i got 5 out of 10 females. I found 2 out of the 5 females that i have grown that i wish i would have taken clones off them for vegging into a mother plant. But i have not tried cloning yet. I have been growing for 2 years and my first grow was with cfl bulbs and i really learned alot on my first grow and then i purchased the 250w hps and have been using it for flowering and i veg under the cfls. I usually harvest and not starting another set of seeds for like a month. So i have not tried a perpetual harvest yet. I still have 2 more Hindu Kush seeds that i am going to go ahead and start in the next couple days and take clones off of them and see if i am able to do the cloning thing. Then i will have one Hindu Kush mother and i am going to place an order really soon for some WR fem seeds and get me a good mother and just do a sog grow with the two. I would love to be able to harvest atleast a half ounce every 2 weeks. Right now i have been getting around 3oz on each grow. I usually grow from 3 to 5 plants at a time. I know i can place upto 8 small small plants around my verticle setup and that would give me 2 plants every 2 weeks to harvest. That is what i am going to shoot for on the next grow.


----------



## buster7467 (Aug 21, 2009)

zechbro said:


> heres a few photos for you guts nearly end of week 7


Man that i one nice grow. What strain and is that a scrog or just some serious lst'ing? How many plants are in there?


----------



## cindy99 (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for the repiles Wretched420 and MostlyCrazy , I will transplant them this weekend ill add some pics now so you can see what im working with. The first four plants are sweet and sour diesel bought from the TorontoSeedBank, the other one is just bag seed


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 21, 2009)

Go get 'em! They'll love some room to grow.


----------



## drab91 (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello Everyone, I have been reading and reading and reading and reading lol you know how it is, This site rocks!
I have hollowed out a dresser, I have a 4" Can fan, Can Filter 9000, Cool Tube and a 250 Watt Electronic Ballast on the way, My height is restricted to 20" from the bottom of the light to the floor not including soil. This is a challenge I can see already.
My whole life I have tried to do this indoors but heat has always been a problem, I pray this doesn't happen again, as well as sound... But I am willing to try as hard as I can and this site has more then enough info to help me, so Just thought I would say hello and thanks for all the info on here!
If anyone has any tips or obvious flaws in my design please let me know, Ill post pics asap!


----------



## drab91 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well I have been doing more thinking, and after hooking up my fan to my speedster speed control and realizing how bad it hums and then reading AFTER I bought both things obviously to read that this is a problem lol typical... 
Anyways I figure I have 10 Cubic feet in my growing space (Why on earth do I have a 178 CFM fan for a 10 Cubic foot space) , the filter I have recommends 46 CFM for exhaust and the guy at the hydro store said the filters work best when air is moved slowly through them which makes sense, so if I got a duct booster fan that is rated at 40 CFM that would change my air space about 3-4 times a minute, which is way above what is recommended, so does this mean I would be home free? or would heat probably be an issue??


----------



## tom__420 (Aug 22, 2009)

You should have your intake and exhaust on the opposite sides of the box, not on the same side like it looks like you have it now drab91. You should move the intake to the other lower corner on the other side of the back


----------



## buster7467 (Aug 22, 2009)

Yes, put the intake and exhaust on opposite sides of the cabinet. And how do you plan on growing? Are you going to do a scrog in there? That cabinet would be really good for doing a screen grow. It would allow you to get the most yield on a harvest. 

Here is a few more pics from lastnight when the light came on. I am going to start another batch of seeds tonight and start them vegging so i can switch up my setup for the next grow. I am going to try my hand at scrog. But it will be a verticle scrog with my light hanging verticle in the middle of the room and i am going to make a verticle screen that will be placed around the light and i will weave the plants in the screen just like a regular scrog but this will allow me to double the square footage of the screen and all the buds will get the same amount of light. I am going to put alot more time in vegging on the next grow so i can fill the screen as much as possible. I will be doing a complete grow journal on that grow. I have not been updating as much as i used to on here. I have done so many grows in the past year that i just got bored with it some and only spent about 15 minutes a night when the light came on and then i would shut the door and just let them do there thing. But now that it is getting closer to the end of summer i want to try to do my best grow to date on my next one. Wish me luck..


----------



## drab91 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks guys, My intake is actually on the other side of the box, I have my carbon filter then my fan then my cool tube and then it exhausts out the right hand side, and my intake is also on the right hand side but ends right on that side unlike the intake that is actually from the other side... Did that make any sense
Yes I plan to do a SCROG grow but will it still be possible with 20 inches from the bottom of the light to the floor. Also does the dirt have to be deep or is it just pure volume of soil like if I get 1 gallon per food of growth does it really matter how deep it is if I have 1 gallon of soil in there


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 24, 2009)

drab91 said:


> Hello Everyone, I have been reading and reading and reading and reading lol you know how it is, This site rocks!
> I have hollowed out a dresser, I have a 4" Can fan, Can Filter 9000, Cool Tube and a 250 Watt Electronic Ballast on the way, My height is restricted to 20" from the bottom of the light to the floor not including soil. This is a challenge I can see already.
> My whole life I have tried to do this indoors but heat has always been a problem, I pray this doesn't happen again, as well as sound... But I am willing to try as hard as I can and this site has more then enough info to help me, so Just thought I would say hello and thanks for all the info on here!
> If anyone has any tips or obvious flaws in my design please let me know, Ill post pics asap!



that looks good man i like the stealth boxes people make looks awesome..
heat is always gonna be an issue but from the sounds of your ventilation you should be fine man only way is to hook it up and see whats going on


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 24, 2009)

buster7467 said:


> Yes, put the intake and exhaust on opposite sides of the cabinet. And how do you plan on growing? Are you going to do a scrog in there? That cabinet would be really good for doing a screen grow. It would allow you to get the most yield on a harvest.
> 
> Here is a few more pics from lastnight when the light came on. I am going to start another batch of seeds tonight and start them vegging so i can switch up my setup for the next grow. I am going to try my hand at scrog. But it will be a verticle scrog with my light hanging verticle in the middle of the room and i am going to make a verticle screen that will be placed around the light and i will weave the plants in the screen just like a regular scrog but this will allow me to double the square footage of the screen and all the buds will get the same amount of light. I am going to put alot more time in vegging on the next grow so i can fill the screen as much as possible. I will be doing a complete grow journal on that grow. I have not been updating as much as i used to on here. I have done so many grows in the past year that i just got bored with it some and only spent about 15 minutes a night when the light came on and then i would shut the door and just let them do there thing. But now that it is getting closer to the end of summer i want to try to do my best grow to date on my next one. Wish me luck..



sounds good man ill will be waiting for your next grow did you get the idea from Heath's Grow on here? that grow is incredible i know he isnt the first to do that be he did a damn good job i would love to see how a 250w does in that method ill be watching and your girls looks good man any shots without the HPS light on?


----------



## TechnoMage (Aug 24, 2009)

Add me to the 250w crowd, well 270w in my case. I've been growing this way since 2006. My flower cab is a 32x20x78 home depot special that I've modified. I go Carbon Filter to air cooled hood to 4" Vortex fan. Temps run about 4 degrees above ambient.

I've currently got two Hashberry/Lockdown crosses flowering.


----------



## buster7467 (Aug 25, 2009)

No, i have never opened the door when the lights was off. And i have never takin them out and got a good pic of them with a suitable light. I will post better pics of them the day i chop them down. Should be in a couple weeks. But here is a couple more pics from tonight. They are at day 45 of flowering. Right now i only have a total of 3 plants placed around the light. I wanted to see if having two different strains would work but the difference in height between the White Rhino and the Hindu Kush is alot and would make getting the Kush up high enough i would have plants at all different levels. I have figured out just how tall to get the Rhinos while vegging that they stretch up to where i want them. I topped the Rhino but left the Kush alone to see how tall or bushy it gets in it's natural form. The way this one is doing in the verticle setup i could probably get 12 of these size plants around my light in a two tier stadium style grow. But i want to try 6 Rhino placed around the light and have them fill a tube shaped screen placed 11in from the light all the way around it. I seen a pic one time and got the idea from it but i cant remember where i seen the pic at or who the author was.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 25, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> Add me to the 250w crowd, well 270w in my case. I've been growing this way since 2006. My flower cab is a 32x20x78 home depot special that I've modified. I go Carbon Filter to air cooled hood to 4" Vortex fan. Temps run about 4 degrees above ambient.
> 
> I've currently got two Hashberry/Lockdown crosses flowering.


haha right on dude i think my ballast runs 270w too but a 250w none the less

i like your setup man looks simliar too something im working towards im jealous lol looking good keep us posted dude


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 25, 2009)

buster7467 said:


> No, i have never opened the door when the lights was off. And i have never takin them out and got a good pic of them with a suitable light. I will post better pics of them the day i chop them down. Should be in a couple weeks. But here is a couple more pics from tonight. They are at day 45 of flowering. Right now i only have a total of 3 plants placed around the light. I wanted to see if having two different strains would work but the difference in height between the White Rhino and the Hindu Kush is alot and would make getting the Kush up high enough i would have plants at all different levels. I have figured out just how tall to get the Rhinos while vegging that they stretch up to where i want them. I topped the Rhino but left the Kush alone to see how tall or bushy it gets in it's natural form. The way this one is doing in the verticle setup i could probably get 12 of these size plants around my light in a two tier stadium style grow. But i want to try 6 Rhino placed around the light and have them fill a tube shaped screen placed 11in from the light all the way around it. I seen a pic one time and got the idea from it but i cant remember where i seen the pic at or who the author was.


cool man treat them well lol 
yea theres tons of vertical grows and verticals scrogs that ive seen and there all pretty impressive cant wait to see what yours does keep us posted for sure man if ya stay with the 250w


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 25, 2009)

Everything is looking good clubbers.The Apple Jack Journal will have to be put on hold.
My mom passed away last night 
So i will not have the time to do the journal.
Thanks for all your guys and gals(Doobs)help and support,Will be back soon...lol


----------



## buster7467 (Aug 25, 2009)

Sorry to hear that mindmelted. I feel you.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Everything is looking good clubbers.The Apple Jack Journal will have to be put on hold.
> My mom passed away last night
> So i will not have the time to do the journal.
> Thanks for all your guys and gals(Doobs)help and support,Will be back soon...lol


You know that we're totally here for you Mind (I know I am ), again I'm so sorry for your loss .


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Everything is looking good clubbers.The Apple Jack Journal will have to be put on hold.
> My mom passed away last night
> So i will not have the time to do the journal.
> Thanks for all your guys and gals(Doobs)help and support,Will be back soon...lol



me and my family send love man we got ya back if ya need anything so stay up brotha!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your support.
It was hard to make the decision not revive her.
She is with my dad now and not in pain anymore.
Thanks again and god bless everyone of you and your families.

MM....lol


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 26, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thank you everyone for your support.
> It was hard to make the decision not revive her.
> She is with my dad now and not in pain anymore.
> Thanks again and god bless everyone of you and your families.
> ...


No problem M&M (Lol), you're very welcome.


----------



## Mindmelted (Aug 26, 2009)

You folks are great.Much love to all.


----------



## teggyturborunna85 (Aug 27, 2009)

got 250w mh with a 1 sativa going, and leaves beginning to turn yellow and die from the bottom up. using miricle grow soil and food.


----------



## teggyturborunna85 (Aug 27, 2009)

had 3 going but two died so left with one. started lsting and since then it has slowed growth after the first intitial bend. wanting to keep as mother and get mad clones


----------



## onewize1 (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice nugs im subscribed


----------



## onewize1 (Aug 28, 2009)

i saaw a grow with lil 16 oz cups doing 12/12/ from seed to harvest.... he got about 6 oz of dry budz


----------



## drab91 (Aug 28, 2009)

So I have the dresser moved into position, the sound factor is in check with it being beside the fridge. I just need to finish the exhaust in hiding the duct somehow.
However these seem to be my typical temperatures... I am ready to put some plants in but would this be a lost cause with it being 87 in there? I am getting at least 5 air exchanges per minute and im hoping as fall arrives the air coming through the window will get colder.
Plus ill be doing lights on at night time so it should help.
Ill have pictures up once my little girls arrive 
I also have the Aero garden on top to distract from any noise


----------



## zechbro (Aug 28, 2009)

get some nutes in there there probably hungry


----------



## onewize1 (Aug 28, 2009)

my tent gets al the way up to 94 95 sometimes but its mostly in between 85 and 91. My babies are green and healthy looking. i am growing one of the easiest strains (white dwarf) so maybe thats the reason. just treat them good and they will adjust. it is a weed.


----------



## GreenHouzEffekt (Aug 29, 2009)

Amazing! Truly amazing thread. I'm totally convinced that I'm going to start my first grow with a 250, without a doubt.


----------



## onewize1 (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea i like this thread i got a 250 cuz i didnt want to cuz an electrical clue. They use very little energy. my bill was under 100 and i have two setups. the other with a ufo and dwc. im jus dabbling butg heres my WD. I call her jail bait because shes a sweet young seductive thing with a little grass on the field and for other obvious reasons. guess u can call me the pied piper of growing trees.


----------



## milleniumgrenade (Aug 29, 2009)

i'm kinda on the fence about a 400w or 250w, it's sounding like 250 is more appropriate for my area. I have a 3' x 2' x 1.5' dresser about 400w of CFL under it and temps are ok. But i'll have to figure out better venting for a hps. Perhaps a cooltube?

something else that might be helpful, would be brands that have a good reputation for 250w (or any for that matter) HPS setups. I know I'm curious


----------



## TechnoMage (Aug 29, 2009)

Every time I think about upgrading to a 250 I look at all the un-smoked weed I have stored and decide that I'm good. Here's a pic of the two girls I have in the cab right now. Five weeks into flower.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 29, 2009)

yea 250w is a great light to start out on or for the small scale grower who wants to keep a decent stash all the time you can pull alot with the right strains and environment..plus heat yo can deal with and nice size buds!! cant go wrong! though if you can support the bigger light go with it bigger buds sounds better to me!! im thinking of running 2 250w since i have them..

thanks for the support dudes keep it real stay safe!


----------



## past times (Aug 29, 2009)

I am working on setting up a perpetual harvest with mine. I am establishing a couple mothers under my 2 ft T5's. The plan is to flower 4-5 clones every 3 weeks. each cycle will be from a different mother plant'


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 29, 2009)

past times said:


> I am working on setting up a perpetual harvest with mine. I am establishing a couple mothers under my 2 ft T5's. The plan is to flower 4-5 clones every 3 weeks. each cycle will be from a different mother plant'



i thought about this one before i was thinking the height of the light due to the plants already in will be an issue but it might be fine due to the plant stretching the first couple weeks but thats something to experiment with..


----------



## past times (Aug 29, 2009)

i have made little steps basically. each step will be for the different stages


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 29, 2009)

past times said:


> i have made little steps basically. each step will be for the different stages



yea man w/e makes it work


----------



## TechnoMage (Aug 29, 2009)

I might have to try that. I've been kicking myself for not using bigger pots on my current grow, maybe I'll just clone up a plant real quick. 

If I go perpetual I'll need to find a new place to dry. Right now I do it in my flower cab with the lights off since the odor control is all setup.



past times said:


> I am working on setting up a perpetual harvest with mine. I am establishing a couple mothers under my 2 ft T5's. The plan is to flower 4-5 clones every 3 weeks. each cycle will be from a different mother plant'


----------



## GreenHouzEffekt (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea, I was thinking of jumping right into a 400w thinking the 250 wasn't anything special but this thread has proved me wrong, very wrong haha. I'm blown away at the look at these plants. When I move soon, i'll begin the process.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 29, 2009)

GreenHouzEffekt said:


> Yea, I was thinking of jumping right into a 400w thinking the 250 wasn't anything special but this thread has proved me wrong, very wrong haha. I'm blown away at the look at these plants. When I move soon, i'll begin the process.



hell yeah man ill be watching so keep us tuned in!


----------



## milleniumgrenade (Aug 29, 2009)

yea dude, i gotta admit, I've been sold on the 250 from this thread also

haha, partially from it seeming like a good buy, partially from techno's pic ha, those look awesome dude, good job bro.

happy gardenin everyone


----------



## greenthumb951 (Aug 30, 2009)

hey guys i guess im in the 250w club haha... i got my card so i thought why not try a lil something... i bought a 250w switchable mh/hps with built in ballast..my box is 2ftW x 3ftL x 5ftT i have 2 fans for intake and 2 fans for exaust.. on my test run with the light and fans temps got to 93*...and we all know thats not good.. so i found a portable ac on craigslist for 75 and picked it up.. i plant to cut a hole in the side of my box and place the ac half in half out ( it kinda looks like it was made to fit in a window to) so a lil less then 1ft will be taken up by the ac but will it defently be worth it... i only plan on 2 or 3 plants max.. i havent test ran with the ac on it in the box yet but it works good so it should work well, plus it kinda blows on the light so that will keep it cool.. right now i have 1 UK chesse X green crack under cfls, i just did the fim tech last week and the new tops are growin well.. i had a blue berry clone i got from a collective but ended up just putting it out side so will see what happends with that. all i need to do is get the ducting for the ac and im good to go!


----------



## TechnoMage (Aug 30, 2009)

I think one of the biggest things you can do to manage heat is to get an air cooled hood. Made a huge difference in temps for me.



greenthumb951 said:


> hey guys i guess im in the 250w club haha... i got my card so i thought why not try a lil something... i bought a 250w switchable mh/hps with built in ballast..my box is 2ftW x 3ftL x 5ftT i have 2 fans for intake and 2 fans for exaust.. on my test run with the light and fans temps got to 93*...and we all know thats not good.. so i found a portable ac on craigslist for 75 and picked it up.. i plant to cut a hole in the side of my box and place the ac half in half out ( it kinda looks like it was made to fit in a window to) so a lil less then 1ft will be taken up by the ac but will it defently be worth it... i only plan on 2 or 3 plants max.. i havent test ran with the ac on it in the box yet but it works good so it should work well, plus it kinda blows on the light so that will keep it cool.. right now i have 1 UK chesse X green crack under cfls, i just did the fim tech last week and the new tops are growin well.. i had a blue berry clone i got from a collective but ended up just putting it out side so will see what happends with that. all i need to do is get the ducting for the ac and im good to go!


----------



## onewize1 (Aug 30, 2009)

greenthumb951 said:


> hey guys i guess im in the 250w club haha... i got my card so i thought why not try a lil something... i bought a 250w switchable mh/hps with built in ballast..my box is 2ftW x 3ftL x 5ftT i have 2 fans for intake and 2 fans for exaust.. on my test run with the light and fans temps got to 93*...and we all know thats not good.. so i found a portable ac on craigslist for 75 and picked it up.. i plant to cut a hole in the side of my box and place the ac half in half out ( it kinda looks like it was made to fit in a window to) so a lil less then 1ft will be taken up by the ac but will it defently be worth it... i only plan on 2 or 3 plants max.. i havent test ran with the ac on it in the box yet but it works good so it should work well, plus it kinda blows on the light so that will keep it cool.. right now i have 1 UK chesse X green crack under cfls, i just did the fim tech last week and the new tops are growin well.. i had a blue berry clone i got from a collective but ended up just putting it out side so will see what happends with that. all i need to do is get the ducting for the ac and im good to go!


I have an air cooled 250 w with 2 whitedwarfs that are very bushy sometimes it gets up to 95 in there but it never harms them they seem happy and green and the tallest one is about 12 inches and tall and about 5 inches from the light i might move it up if it grows another inch. ill get pics when i get a better cam. my phone aint cuttin it


----------



## pagen (Aug 30, 2009)

I just started to build my first growbox, I plan on it being 5x5x5. I just bought a 250 watt hps hood light ballast. what I would like to know is, would it help to mount 4ft. flouros on each side of the box seeing how my grow box is pretty good size, and would there be any benifit to it? I am currently growing in a closet with flouros and cfls


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 30, 2009)

Side lights are always a good idea. They will your "underbud".


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 30, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> yea 250w is a great light to start out on or for the small scale grower who wants to keep a decent stash all the time you can pull alot with the right strains and environment..plus heat yo can deal with and nice size buds!! cant go wrong! though if you can support the bigger light go with it bigger buds sounds better to me!! im thinking of running 2 250w since i have them..
> 
> thanks for the support dudes keep it real stay safe!


 
I used to grow with 250-watt lights. I had one 250-watt MH for veg and two 250-watt HPS for flower. They were low budget lights with simple batwing reflective hoods. 
&#12288;
As an experiment I screwed the hoods together along their edges, I drilled two small holes through the front and rear corners of each and used sheet metal screws to connect them and created one large well curved hood with an HPS bulb on both sides and a MH in the center. 

Actually my first attempt was to just combine one MH and one HPS but later I altered that and came up with the triple light setup.
&#12288;
I grew in a closet but I had adequate ventilation so the highest my temperatures ever reached, that I saw, was 82 degrees and normally stayed around 78 to 80 degrees. 
&#12288;
My plants responded very well to the combination of both MH and HPS light spectrums. 
&#12288;
Since switching to a 400-watt light I did at times add one of the 250-watt lights if I wanted to add an additional light spectrum to the MH or HPS I was running in my 400-watt light at the time. 

Of course I did not attach them together since with having different designed/shaped hoods the same sort of alteration could not be made but I would hang them side by side and every few days move my plants so they would then be more under one light than the other.
&#12288;
Something else that can be done if someone has multiple lower wattage lights like 250-watt lights and a simple batwing reflector is to remount the socket unit to one side and then add another socket unit from another lamp to the other side (side, not end) and have two bulbs under one hood. Again mixing the different light spectrums, MH and HPS, does make plants happy. 
&#12288;
If someone can deal with the temperatures and has the needed design equipment it is very simple to do and well worth the little time and little effort needed to do it.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 30, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> I used to grow with 250-watt lights. I had one 250-watt MH for veg and two 250-watt HPS for flower. They were low budget lights with simple batwing reflective hoods.
> &#12288;
> As an experiment I screwed the hoods together along their edges, I drilled two small holes through the front and rear corners of each and used sheet metal screws to connect them and created one large well curved hood with an HPS bulb on both sides and a MH in the center.
> 
> ...


Great info man this is something i may put into consideration im just on a budget atm but yea that sounds like it would work fine ive been wanting to try the dual spectrum see how it responds.. props


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 30, 2009)

greenthumb951 said:


> hey guys i guess im in the 250w club haha... i got my card so i thought why not try a lil something... i bought a 250w switchable mh/hps with built in ballast..my box is 2ftW x 3ftL x 5ftT i have 2 fans for intake and 2 fans for exaust.. on my test run with the light and fans temps got to 93*...and we all know thats not good.. so i found a portable ac on craigslist for 75 and picked it up.. i plant to cut a hole in the side of my box and place the ac half in half out ( it kinda looks like it was made to fit in a window to) so a lil less then 1ft will be taken up by the ac but will it defently be worth it... i only plan on 2 or 3 plants max.. i havent test ran with the ac on it in the box yet but it works good so it should work well, plus it kinda blows on the light so that will keep it cool.. right now i have 1 UK chesse X green crack under cfls, i just did the fim tech last week and the new tops are growin well.. i had a blue berry clone i got from a collective but ended up just putting it out side so will see what happends with that. all i need to do is get the ducting for the ac and im good to go!




sounds good man nice to have ya aboard keep us updated

thats cheese cross sounds goood ive heard good things about green crack so something to watch!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 30, 2009)

onewize1 said:


> I have an air cooled 250 w with 2 whitedwarfs that are very bushy sometimes it gets up to 95 in there but it never harms them they seem happy and green and the tallest one is about 12 inches and tall and about 5 inches from the light i might move it up if it grows another inch. ill get pics when i get a better cam. my phone aint cuttin it


\\

yea my temps get up to the 90's smetimes and i do fine but im sure im losing some extra buddage i could have if the temps were lower.. just cause there not dying doesnt mean there do the best they could be..


----------



## onewize1 (Aug 30, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> \\
> 
> yea my temps get up to the 90's smetimes and i do fine but im sure im losing some extra buddage i could have if the temps were lower.. just cause there not dying doesnt mean there do the best they could be..


Dammn thats fucked up.... i didnt know that the temps take away yield. i just startd being successful so i'm glad that thery aren' 2" or 1" tall like my past dwarves. My temps get up to 94 and 65% humidity at plant tops. here are my two babies baby bush and and smee ( i changed it from jail bait oth white dwarfs 1 month old exactly today.
man my fuckin phone aint delivered my pics yet but ill get them up whenever i get them. one bud


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 30, 2009)

onewize1 said:


> Dammn thats fucked up.... i didnt know that the temps take away yield. i just startd being successful so i'm glad that thery aren' 2" or 1" tall like my past dwarves. My temps get up to 94 and 65% humidity at plant tops. here are my two babies baby bush and and smee ( i changed it from jail bait oth white dwarfs 1 month old exactly today.
> man my fuckin phone aint delivered my pics yet but ill get them up whenever i get them. one bud


heat can do a lot of things...plants thrive in there favorite environment..


----------



## GreenHouzEffekt (Aug 31, 2009)

teggyturborunna85 said:


> got 250w mh with a 1 sativa going, and leaves beginning to turn yellow and die from the bottom up. using miricle grow soil and food.


My last grow went to the shits because of Miracle Grow. From a few buddies and mines passed experience, I had bad pH issues with MG.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 31, 2009)

i think most of us hava a MG grow in the books..


----------



## onewize1 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> i think most of us hava a MG grow in the books..


My smallest flowering dwarf is straight miracle grow organic and the other is mg org and jungle growth mix with colorburst is the soil. the biggest one i was going to scrog but then said fuck it and it ended up out groing the other one. sorry it took so long here are my ladies. jus tooke the pot in the front lefft of the topped plant out ii think i saw balls and it is under 20/4 250w hps. do male flowerr early like thatt. doesn't matter i killed it but i need to know, also i just started a dwc in this new cab i built (im so proud) 90 w led two seeds from cali (either grape ape or og kush dont know) 10 gal res 18/6. roots are poking out of net pots but i dont want to put in nutrient w/o ph up/down and ph meter. do i need this to give a lil nutrients or can i jus rely on my ppm meter. i ordered a meter and it still hasn't come


----------



## onewize1 (Aug 31, 2009)

ps i had to use a my led panel for good light the tallest one is 15" the other is 1'. last grow the soil had a fungus and it was jus under the led and i got 16 grams from it. if i get over an ounce a piece i would be very overjoyed. last grow no nutes either and no hid so i hope i can have some good meds. sorry i fucked up the pics here they are


----------



## infdjedi (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey All, 

Quick question about my new 250 WATT Grow. I have a 2x2x4 space with plenty of ventilation. How many ladies should I do? I am thinking 2-3 although I could do 4.


----------



## TechnoMage (Aug 31, 2009)

I'd stick with 2-3 too.



infdjedi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Quick question about my new 250 WATT Grow. I have a 2x2x4 space with plenty of ventilation. How many ladies should I do? I am thinking 2-3 although I could do 4.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Aug 31, 2009)

Depend on the growth patern of your stain. If they branch heavy then 2-3 is the top. If it more of a main cola concentrated plant then 4 would be ok.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 31, 2009)

infdjedi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Quick question about my new 250 WATT Grow. I have a 2x2x4 space with plenty of ventilation. How many ladies should I do? I am thinking 2-3 although I could do 4.


you could scrog/lst 2 and get a nice yield or just stick with 3 plants


----------



## Brick Top (Aug 31, 2009)

infdjedi said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Quick question about my new 250 WATT Grow. I have a 2x2x4 space with plenty of ventilation. How many ladies should I do? I am thinking 2-3 although I could do 4.


 
It would depend on the strain, as in how thick and bushy and wide they would get and if you may increase that by topping. I would say two good sized plants, not whoppers .. just good sized plants, would max you out. A 250-watt HID light should cover an area 3ft. X 3ft., so it would not be lack of light but instead lack of overall area/size to fit in more plants without cramming them in to tightly. 
&#12288;
That of course means you will want to use feminized beans or grow from clones because you will not have the room to grow enough plants that after separating males you will be sure to have two, or maybe the three, females plants you hope for.


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 31, 2009)

onewize1 said:


> My smallest flowering dwarf is straight miracle grow organic and the other is mg org and jungle growth mix with colorburst is the soil. the biggest one i was going to scrog but then said fuck it and it ended up out groing the other one. sorry it took so long here are my ladies. jus tooke the pot in the front lefft of the topped plant out ii think i saw balls and it is under 20/4 250w hps. do male flowerr early like thatt. doesn't matter i killed it but i need to know, also i just started a dwc in this new cab i built (im so proud) 90 w led two seeds from cali (either grape ape or og kush dont know) 10 gal res 18/6. roots are poking out of net pots but i dont want to put in nutrient w/o ph up/down and ph meter. do i need this to give a lil nutrients or can i jus rely on my ppm meter. i ordered a meter and it still hasn't come


sounds good man males usually show earlier than females so you should be good.. when it comes to Hydro Mind or Crazy could help ya out i stick with soil..hell yeah man pops those seeds those are popular cali strains so most they likely are 1 or the other both nice strain especially that og kush..


----------



## Wretched420 (Aug 31, 2009)

Brick Top said:


> It would depend on the strain, as in how thick and bushy and wide they would get and if you may increase that by topping. I would say two good sized plants, not whoppers .. just good sized plants, would max you out. A 250-watt HID light should cover an area 3ft. X 3ft., so it would not be lack of light but instead lack of overall area/size to fit in more plants without cramming them in to tightly.
> &#12288;
> That of course means you will want to use feminized beans or grow from clones because you will not have the room to grow enough plants that after separating males you will be sure to have two, or maybe the three, females plants you hope for.


----------



## buster7467 (Sep 2, 2009)

Well i am going to harvest my two White Rhino plants on Friday. Friday will be the last day of it's 8th week in flowering. I checked them 2 days ago and i had about 30% amber and 60% milky with 10% clear trichs. I am going to check them again tonight when the lights come on. I also cut a sample branch 2 days ago and put it on top of my surround sound receiver to dry for a couple days. I just checked it and it is dry enough to test. Well i put a little piece in my bowl and just got done taking 2 good size hits and i am really happy with the buzz. I will cut them down on Friday and put them in my dry box. I should be able to put them in my jars on tuesday. My last grow i dried them for 4 days and put them in my jars and did the curing process and i loved the taste of the White Rhino after a couple weeks in the jars. I also have one Hindu Kush that will probably finish in a few more weeks. I hope it finishes fast so i can start my next grow. It is going to be a verticle scrog grow and i hope to fit 6 plants around my light. I dont have any new pics of the plants in the flowering room right now. I loaned my camera to a friend and i will get it back and post pics of the buds after i get them trimmed.


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 2, 2009)

buster7467 said:


> Well i am going to harvest my two White Rhino plants on Friday. Friday will be the last day of it's 8th week in flowering. I checked them 2 days ago and i had about 30% amber and 60% milky with 10% clear trichs. I am going to check them again tonight when the lights come on. I also cut a sample branch 2 days ago and put it on top of my surround sound receiver to dry for a couple days. I just checked it and it is dry enough to test. Well i put a little piece in my bowl and just got done taking 2 good size hits and i am really happy with the buzz. I will cut them down on Friday and put them in my dry box. I should be able to put them in my jars on tuesday. My last grow i dried them for 4 days and put them in my jars and did the curing process and i loved the taste of the White Rhino after a couple weeks in the jars. I also have one Hindu Kush that will probably finish in a few more weeks. I hope it finishes fast so i can start my next grow. It is going to be a verticle scrog grow and i hope to fit 6 plants around my light. I dont have any new pics of the plants in the flowering room right now. I loaned my camera to a friend and i will get it back and post pics of the buds after i get them trimmed.


hell yeah man sounds good white rhino is some good potent shit im sure it will be lot better once it cure some too.. keep us posted on the vertical grow man i really want to see that go!! post some pix of your harvest if ya can!


----------



## buster7467 (Sep 2, 2009)

Yea this is my second grow with the White Rhino seeds. I need to place another order for more seeds soon. I will be ordering 5 fem White Rhino and i am thinking about trying a purple strain but not sure which to get. I want a strain that grows about the same as the WR. The WR is the perfect strain for my size of grow room. I dont have to veg it for more than 3wks and it finishes at around 31in tall after it has been topped. But once i start the next grow i can veg alot longer because i can weave it in the screen and take advantage of more bud sites. Cant wait. But i think my very next grow will be with my last 2 Hindu Kush seeds and some really good bag seed i have. Probably start like 12 seeds and hope to get 6 females. I really need to start the seeds in the next couple days so they will be ready to go into the flowering room as soon as the Hindu Kush gets done in a few weeks. I will try to post harvest pics but probably wont have my camera back by then. If not i will post pics of it when it is in the jars. Again i dont really dont worry about weight of yield because this is all personal use and i dont get all hung up on trying to compete over who can yield the most. But when i start to perfect my verticle scrog i will be checking weight of yield. The last grow i did 3 WR and 1 Mazar and had enough to smoke on for a couple months and i even gave away around half of it to some friends to try. This time it is ALL mine. LOL


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 2, 2009)

buster7467 said:


> Yea this is my second grow with the White Rhino seeds. I need to place another order for more seeds soon. I will be ordering 5 fem White Rhino and i am thinking about trying a purple strain but not sure which to get. I want a strain that grows about the same as the WR. The WR is the perfect strain for my size of grow room. I dont have to veg it for more than 3wks and it finishes at around 31in tall after it has been topped. But once i start the next grow i can veg alot longer because i can weave it in the screen and take advantage of more bud sites. Cant wait. But i think my very next grow will be with my last 2 Hindu Kush seeds and some really good bag seed i have. Probably start like 12 seeds and hope to get 6 females. I really need to start the seeds in the next couple days so they will be ready to go into the flowering room as soon as the Hindu Kush gets done in a few weeks. I will try to post harvest pics but probably wont have my camera back by then. If not i will post pics of it when it is in the jars. Again i dont really dont worry about weight of yield because this is all personal use and i dont get all hung up on trying to compete over who can yield the most. But when i start to perfect my verticle scrog i will be checking weight of yield. The last grow i did 3 WR and 1 Mazar and had enough to smoke on for a couple months and i even gave away around half of it to some friends to try. This time it is ALL mine. LOL



right on man sounds good yea i used to try and get the most i could yield but now i find myself experimenting and fuckign around more finding what i like.. im into seeds right now so im all about crossing shit up making my own testing peoples just a seed pimp at the moment lmao


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 2, 2009)

Whats up every1 !
Thought id take ur advise and stick my pics of my grow up in ere if thats ok wretched! very cool thread.
Well im growing 6 autos under my 250w hps from start to finish. 5 of these are la diva (blueberry x diavolo) and 1 dinafem roadrunner. They were put into their bigger pots after around week1, using levingtons m.p with added JI with perlite hoping the pots are big enough it doesnt say on them but they look like 8l. Have just got the 1 desk fan oscilating in there, thinking im going to need another 1 seeing as i dont have proper ventilation set up. I know its not good to but the other grows i have done in there have worked MUCH better than ever i expected ... anyways here some pics of my lady friends the autos will post more as it progresses.
If any1 wants to hurl advise or tips at me feel welcome! 
Thanks for reading


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 2, 2009)

Wrech,

I'm in the same boat. All kinds of experimentation after you get confident you know the basics. Made ebb and flow fence post tubes (almost done), getting some Sure-to-Grow inserts instead of using hydrotron, have about 12 different varieties counting all the free seeds you get with the orders for crosses. Mad scientist time in the grow room only!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking good T! I got one of those roadrunners free with my last order and wondered what it is like. Which one is the roadrunner? I have what you would call a rooting interest in your success! LOL!


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 2, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Looking good T! I got one of those roadrunners free with my last order and wondered what it is like. Which one is the roadrunner? I have what you would call a rooting interest in your success! LOL!


haha cheers dude! 
Yeh i got mine free aswell from the attitude, its the 1 in the 4th pic bottom right. now their starting to flower i can see the roadrunner has grown much slimmer and a little taller than the others looks like the buds may not be up to the standards of the others but we'l see, il post more pics in a couple of days or so.


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 2, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Wrech,
> 
> I'm in the same boat. All kinds of experimentation after you get confident you know the basics. Made ebb and flow fence post tubes (almost done), getting some Sure-to-Grow inserts instead of using hydrotron, have about 12 different varieties counting all the free seeds you get with the orders for crosses. Mad scientist time in the grow room only!




haha right on man glad to know im not alone especially on a 250w lol 
yea experimenting is fun in the grow room


----------



## buster7467 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have yet to do 2 grows the same way in a row. I usually change up my setup with every grow. If i did not do that i think i would get bored really fast. It has takin me about 3 grows to get my vegging time down pat with the strains that i have grown and i have my temps from 71f when the light is off and 78f with the light on. It has takin a long time to figure out how to keep my temps and humidity in check. Now that i have done that. This is where the fun begins. LOL 
I will keep a journal on my next grow from the beginning of flowering to the end.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 2, 2009)

T,

I find that when they get bigger the buds suffer a bit but when they stop and concentrate on the bud all hell breaks loose! LOL!


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 3, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> T,
> 
> I find that when they get bigger the buds suffer a bit but when they stop and concentrate on the bud all hell breaks loose! LOL!


Yea that looks to be the case with the roady, 
its growing a fair bit taller everyday and it looks to be stretching all the branches and bud spots hoping they will bush out nicely tho.
I'l update tonite i think.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 3, 2009)

Few more pics of my autos for ya, seem to be coming along well, the road runner is the 1 at the back left or 1st pic, the tip of it started drooping from side to side think i'l put a support stick in to help her stay awake !! thats now 18.5 inches and the tallest la diva is around 14 - 15".
For a 10.1 mega pixel camera i thought the pics wouldve been a bit better than these !!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 3, 2009)

The RR kind of looks like a baby version of the stuff I grow. Budding up nicely.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 3, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> The RR kind of looks like a baby version of the stuff I grow. Budding up nicely.


Thanks matey! Yea it is growing pretty weirdly to the rest of them looks like a could have a 50 incher at this rate !! lol


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 3, 2009)

Bigger plant means more bud! I like it! I can handle 50" with my new set-up.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 3, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Bigger plant means more bud! I like it! I can handle 50" with my new set-up.


haha wish i could man! 
Any journals,pics of urs i can see? 
Have you grown any auto's before?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 3, 2009)

Don't show pictures. Promised the wife when I started growing but I'm working on her! Nope, no auto's yet but was thinking of trying it in the basement this winter in a dwc bucket. Stays between 60-65 down there in the winter and a big light may actually help for a change. You doing 18/6 vegging?


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 3, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Don't show pictures. Promised the wife when I started growing but I'm working on her! Nope, no auto's yet but was thinking of trying it in the basement this winter in a dwc bucket. Stays between 60-65 down there in the winter and a big light may actually help for a change. You doing 18/6 vegging?


Well thats fair enough, sounds good bro i like the bucket idea have read a little on them but iv just always sticked to soil nice n easy. 
Well i started these off on 20/4 for the first 2 weeks then switched to 18/6 because from what i gather they dont really veg. As soon as they came out they were wanting to flower, i aint complaining tho!


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 3, 2009)

This was my first grow in 07 had 6, 4 of them being cheese and 2 were unknown had to show em off to some1 man you know how it is lol 2nd pic is of the unknown blue strain what u think?


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 3, 2009)

The2TimEr said:


> This was my first grow in 07 had 6, 4 of them being cheese and 2 were unknown had to show em off to some1 man you know how it is lol 2nd pic is of the unknown blue strain what u think?


 yumm yumm fck yeah they all look good man!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 3, 2009)

The2TimEr said:


> Few more pics of my autos for ya, seem to be coming along well, the road runner is the 1 at the back left or 1st pic, the tip of it started drooping from side to side think i'l put a support stick in to help her stay awake !! thats now 18.5 inches and the tallest la diva is around 14 - 15".
> For a 10.1 mega pixel camera i thought the pics wouldve been a bit better than these !!



looking good there 2timer


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 3, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Don't show pictures. Promised the wife when I started growing but I'm working on her! Nope, no auto's yet but was thinking of trying it in the basement this winter in a dwc bucket. Stays between 60-65 down there in the winter and a big light may actually help for a change. You doing 18/6 vegging?


haha Crazy you gotta start working on her harder 
man i wish i had a basement that would be the grow room for sure


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 3, 2009)

my last grow just experimenting with these strains seeing what there about
tried to get some S1's but failed...nothing too fancy this round...
the Princess Diesel is some good smoke not too tasty hashy lemon kinda taste but its nice.. the S99 taste like sour berries and has a nice long lasting heady but body high..
sorry im didnt get really any good photos need a good camera first lol before i want to take pictures..

heres some random pix mixed up..
dry pix are only 24 hours drying.. others are just some random ones..


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

I just made the switch over to 400 watt digital and it is the same temp if not cooler than my 250 watt magnetic. Just though I would let you guys know if anyone was thinking of upgrading. Pics in my journal for those interested


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 4, 2009)

You you hav the ballast outside the grow room?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah but the digital ballast puts out barely any heat so even if it was in the box I don't think the temps would be affected


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 4, 2009)

Been looking at those too. Good to know there is a substantial difference.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

Man the 400 watt puts out so much more light than the 250 watt, there is a very noticeable difference in lumens


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 4, 2009)

15-20k difference but with the 250 I was able to manage the heat with some properly placed fans. With the 400 I wouldn't even try it without a proper ventilation system in place.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah that's true.
When I bought my ventilation for the 250 I went a little over board so that it could be used to cool my upgraded light. Good thing I did


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah, I always over buy just in case! By the book I would only need about 120cfm blower for my area but I went with the 265 and it can suck any heat from my 250 too.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 4, 2009)

I use a 306 CFM 6 inch active air inline fan. Works great and is pretty cheap too


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 5, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Man the 400 watt puts out so much more light than the 250 watt, there is a very noticeable difference in lumens


yea man i been thinking of upgradin or running 2 - 250w i dunno yet


----------



## customcloset (Sep 5, 2009)

Hey Eveybody!!! Love the thread...

Hey I just ordered my 250 watt digital balast from ebay for my first grow attempt. I have a question about how i should design my hood... I am creating a stealth grow operation and my space is 36in wide 18in deep and 5ft tall. I was wondering which type of hood i should design to hit the plants evenly as it is long and narrow... 

I know alot of people are proponents of horizontal lamp placement but will pic1 refelct the light more given the spacial constraints?...

Pic 1 - where the hood will be much taller but hard angles on the ends

Pic 2 - horizontal and much more shallow

Also Anybody have any recomendations on HPS 250 bulbs? 


Thanks, CC


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 6, 2009)

My cab is almost the same size and I prefer horizontal bulb placement. For a 250w ballast I use the Super Agro 270w bulb. Higher lumens than a standard 250w and also has the enhanced spectrum with extra blue in it. I prefer a mixed spectrum for flowering over pure red spectrum.



customcloset said:


> Hey Eveybody!!! Love the thread...
> 
> Hey I just ordered my 250 watt digital balast from ebay for my first grow attempt. I have a question about how i should design my hood... I am creating a stealth grow operation and my space is 36in wide 18in deep and 5ft tall. I was wondering which type of hood i should design to hit the plants evenly as it is long and narrow...
> 
> ...


----------



## infdjedi (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Guys,

Quick question about plant numbers in my new grow box. I have a 2 X 3 X 5 box with a 250 WATT LAMP and several 42 WATT CFLS. I have several unknown Indica strains to try out. I am thinking of SCROG or just LST. How many ladies should I do? I am thinking 3-6? What kind of yield have others gotten with a similar setup? Also.. would a COOLTUBE provide me any benefits? It will be during the winter up north where things get chilly. Thanks for any advice in advance.

INF


----------



## customcloset (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Techno Mage I'm going with your advise on the bulb!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 7, 2009)

infdjedi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Quick question about plant numbers in my new grow box. I have a 2 X 3 X 5 box with a 250 WATT LAMP and several 42 WATT CFLS. I have several unknown Indica strains to try out. I am thinking of SCROG or just LST. How many ladies should I do? I am thinking 3-6? What kind of yield have others gotten with a similar setup? Also.. would a COOLTUBE provide me any benefits? It will be during the winter up north where things get chilly. Thanks for any advice in advance.
> 
> INF


I think your are right on the range of plants. I'd be thinking about 4 or so. I would also want them to be fem seeds or I would plant 6 and figure on getting 3 and hopefullly four. You should be able to lst an indica for the height restriction. The cooltube option is there but up north you may need that heat! LOL! I'd keep it as an option for now. Can you vent the grow space?


----------



## infdjedi (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply + advice. I am going to start from seed and veg + determine sex, pick my favorite, then take a bunch of clones and start again to flower while keeping one or two to veg for new moms. I am debating on venting into the attic or outside, but at the very least I will vent into the room its in. Another question I had is based upon my area restriction. Should I get 3-4 gallon pots and veg them for a while and constantly LST them out to take up the entire 2X3 space, and then at 18 inches start flowering? Or.. use smaller pots and just wait for 2-4 colas per plant and a height of 18 inches, then switch to flower? Either option would give me more than double the space to grow when they flower. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 7, 2009)

Not a soil grower. I'm hydro. Can someone else help Infdjedi?

My only input is that I like to raise my babies to adulthood, take clones, switch them to flower and harvest while keeping my clones in another area with a 24/0 light on them. Might not be possible if you only have one area. Think it might depend on how quick you want bud.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 8, 2009)

Thought id stick some updated pics up, getting there slowly but surely cant wait to see these in a few weeks time!
3rd pic is the roadrunner she's starting to straighten back up. The other small plant you see is a California hash plant from dinafem (another freebie)
Could any1 tell me if they think i could grab an oz off each of the auto's ??
Also should i chop any of the lower leaves off that are more dead than alive?
Thanks


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 8, 2009)

An oz should be no problems per auto plant. Probably a little more. Good number of bud sites and plant helth tells me so.

I remove a leaf when it is mostly yellow. If you pull on it and it shows any reisitance then leave if for another day or two.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 8, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> An oz should be no problems per auto plant. Probably a little more. Good number of bud sites and plant helth tells me so.
> 
> I remove a leaf when it is mostly yellow. If you pull on it and it shows any reisitance then leave if for another day or two.


Thanks for that mate will be over the moon if i can get over an oz off each of them.
Yeh the oldest leaves at the bottom of a couple of them are dying but still well held on, i'l just wait for them to loosen up i suppose.


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 8, 2009)

infdjedi said:


> Thanks for the reply + advice. I am going to start from seed and veg + determine sex, pick my favorite, then take a bunch of clones and start again to flower while keeping one or two to veg for new moms. I am debating on venting into the attic or outside, but at the very least I will vent into the room its in. Another question I had is based upon my area restriction. Should I get 3-4 gallon pots and veg them for a while and constantly LST them out to take up the entire 2X3 space, and then at 18 inches start flowering? Or.. use smaller pots and just wait for 2-4 colas per plant and a height of 18 inches, then switch to flower? Either option would give me more than double the space to grow when they flower. Thanks again for the help.


well your space is close to what i have i would do what you think would work best for you..seems like you got a good idea.. if i were you i would try the constant LST with the big pots.. you most likely yield more with LST and bigger pots and as far as how tall they are i would try and get and even canopy with the LST and just start flowering.. but this is IMO im truly suggesting it cause i think it will work great and because i have never tried LST with big pots so you may be sitting on a nice fat sack at the end of this... but im high only listen half the shit i say hahah


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 8, 2009)

The2TimEr said:


> Thought id stick some updated pics up, getting there slowly but surely cant wait to see these in a few weeks time!
> 3rd pic is the roadrunner she's starting to straighten back up. The other small plant you see is a California hash plant from dinafem (another freebie)
> Could any1 tell me if they think i could grab an oz off each of the auto's ??
> Also should i chop any of the lower leaves off that are more dead than alive?
> Thanks


never grew any of these strains but they all look good for there age fowerin!
that cali hash plant is supposed to be some good smoke
looking good man keep us posted these girls dont say but the pix keep them wet..


----------



## mike.lawry420 (Sep 9, 2009)

so im growing out of a space thats 30 in. x 19.5 in. x 67 in







im thinking about goin with a 250w hps to grow my kushberry. how many plants do u think i can fit in here? 

what type of fans should i hook up in here?

all my past grows have been with cfls but now that i have a job i wanna go with hps


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 9, 2009)

mike.lawry420 said:


> so im growing out of a space thats 30 in. x 19.5 in. x 67 in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure how many plants that is really up to you. I would suggest an air cooled hood connected to an inline fan


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 9, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Not sure how many plants that is really up to you. I would suggest an air cooled hood connected to an inline fan


yea i would suggest the same and as far as how many plants that is really up to you like tom said.. you could Scrog 1 plant or SOG 9 its up to you


anyone had any harvest lately???


----------



## BlackBuddha (Sep 10, 2009)

I went from 250w HPS to CFLs because of size and heat problems.

As soon as I get a new apartment *I will definitly go back to HPS* for veg and I might keep my CFL for the flowering period.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 10, 2009)

Those cfl's make dandy side lights too!


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 10, 2009)

Black, would you not be better off using the cfl's for vegging and the hps for flowering?


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 10, 2009)

The2TimEr said:


> Black, would you not be better off using the cfl's for vegging and the hps for flowering?



i second that this is what i do..


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm in a similar sized space, 36"x20"x72", with a 250w HPS in an air cooled hood with a 4" vortex fan. I've found that for me ~3 plants in 10" pots is just about perfect for that size growing space, especially with some topping/lst work. Part of it is that I only have 30" of vertical height for the plant/pot itself so I like to keep my plants short and bushy. 




mike.lawry420 said:


> so im growing out of a space thats 30 in. x 19.5 in. x 67 in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Skryptz (Sep 10, 2009)

whats good fellas figured id say hey since i was checkin things out, still got my orange kush goin, or w/e it is, lookin nice, the rootss got tangled tho so i kept them together an jus hoped they would survive seem to be doin fine to me tho., what kinda microscope do i need? i think i got one to powerful, its 60x-100x i look throught it i can see the trics. but its hard to get a good view


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Skryptz! The radio shack version that many use is 30x and it's hard enough to focus but just takes some getting used to. I suspect that will also be the case with the 60-100x. Tangled root are unavoidable as you probably know and trust me almost every grow in hydro has the same thing happen to no bad effect. Plants are more competive than you think and this is just another form. Every plant fights for the prime spot. I had one plant come from way back to try to cover an air stone that was right under another plant! That plant grew large!


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 10, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> whats good fellas figured id say hey since i was checkin things out, still got my orange kush goin, or w/e it is, lookin nice, the rootss got tangled tho so i kept them together an jus hoped they would survive seem to be doin fine to me tho., what kinda microscope do i need? i think i got one to powerful, its 60x-100x i look throught it i can see the trics. but its hard to get a good view


I have the Radioshack microscope that's 60x-100x, they didn't have a 30x here. 30x is better because you can see a better field of trichs.

So basically 30x magnification and up is what you're looking for.

I don't know how you inspect trichs but this is the way I do it. I cut off a sugar leaf and take it and put it on a white piece of paper. I then take my microscope and put it down flat to the surface, focus and I'm done. It seems to me to be easier with the RS microscopes to take small samples rather than doing "field" work with it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 11, 2009)

Thought I'd share a couple pics of the new babies.

The closest row is Black Domina, the middle row is Strawberry Cough #2, and the last row is Nirvana's Bubblegum.

Now we wait to yank those males out of there lol. I will start a journal when it's closer to Bloom, who knows maybe Mind and I will do a joint journal lol.

Anyhow I hope all's well with you guys, happy growing and toking .

Edit: Oh and Wretched you asked a long ass time ago what wattage my T5 was, it's 55W per bulb so it's 110W or so. It's like 2 ft long and has two double bulbs, instead of 2 of the regular bulbs.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Nice plants, Doob!


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Nice plants, Doob!


Why thank you Crazy !

Edit: they're about 2-3 weeks old (From seed) or so now, just in case you were wondering age.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

That's realy good! What you got in the cups?


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> That's realy good! What you got in the cups?


Strains are what I think you're asking for? 

Bubblegum, Black Domina, and Strawberry Cough #2 .


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I have the Radioshack microscope that's 60x-100x, they didn't have a 30x here. 30x is better because you can see a better field of trichs.
> 
> So basically 30x magnification and up is what you're looking for.
> 
> ...


haha i got the same one $10 bucks it works!!

nice to see ya doobs


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Doob,

Actually I was interested in the dirt you were using. I never got that kind of growth growing in a cup of dirt. Especially in that short of a time. Mine were what you might call spindly.


----------



## mr.woodes (Sep 11, 2009)

whats up everyone? just curious to know what you all think of this girl?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Holy Shit! That is some chunky bud you got there Mr. Woodes! What strain is that!!!!


----------



## mr.woodes (Sep 11, 2009)

Its feminized red dragon, I have two girls of the original five.



MostlyCrazy said:


> Holy Shit! That is some chunky bud you got there Mr. Woodes! What strain is that!!!!


thanks for the rep!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 11, 2009)

mr.woodes said:


> Its feminized red dragon, I have two girls of the original five.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the rep!!


looks like some bomb smoke!

and like he said nice and chunky!


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 11, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> haha i got the same one $10 bucks it works!!
> 
> nice to see ya doobs


Lol yeah the thing works well for the cost that's for damn sure lol, nice to see you guys too  .



MostlyCrazy said:


> Doob,
> 
> Actually I was interested in the dirt you were using. I never got that kind of growth growing in a cup of dirt. Especially in that short of a time. Mine were what you might call spindly.


I use Foxfarm Ocean Forest, people say it's too hot but I've never had a problem with it .



mr.woodes said:


> whats up everyone? just curious to know what you all think of this girl?


I think that girl's nice and thick, and I also think Red Dragon is a definite for sure on the strains to try/grow list. It was an iffy before but yeah that's a nice plant dude, hit us up with a smoke report after harvest if possible .


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

OOOOOH! Red Dragon! I want some now! Thanks for the pics. I'm drooling so much I need a new t-shirt or a hair dryer!

I'm not a soil grower but don't you think some strains like hot nutes and some it kills? My BF Blue Cheese was a whoose when it came to nutes.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> OOOOOH! Red Dragon! I want some now! Thanks for the pics. I'm drooling so much I need a new t-shirt or a hair dryer!
> 
> I'm not a soil grower but don't you think some strains like hot nutes and some it kills? My BF Blue Cheese was a whoose when it came to nutes.


Yeah no definitely I understand where you're coming from on that and do agree different strains do like different things, but every strain I've grown from start in OF has never been too hot. 

Nutes being too hot usually becomes a slight problem for me sometimes when I first apply the nutes to the soil (Foxfarm too), if the plant's a finicky one. Other than that no issues with the soil being too hot.

Next grow will probably be hydroponics, I'm gonna try my hand at it and see how it works out.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 11, 2009)

Let start by saying thanks to all of you for your support during my moms passing.We laid her to rest today with my dad and she is now happy again.

With that said i must go forward and persevere.The Apple Jack is growing pretty good now.
I have posted some pics of it's progress.
And Doobs my Dear i would LOVE to do a journal with ya.

Picture Dates

#1 8-19
#2 8-26
#3 9-2
#4 9-4


----------



## mr.woodes (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks Wretch, MC and Doobius. I will definitely let ya guys know bout the smoke. I wish I had all 5 of them girls.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 11, 2009)

The rest of the pictures and my water temp and PH reading's.

Peace 

Picture Dates
#1 9-6
#2 9-8
#3 9-11


----------



## mr.woodes (Sep 11, 2009)

That looks sweet..what strain?



Mindmelted said:


> The rest of the pictures and my water temp and oh reading's.
> 
> Peace


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 11, 2009)

mr.woodes said:


> That looks sweet..what strain?


Thanks MW
It's Apple Jack From Seedism seeds.
Jack Herer x White Widow


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> The rest of the pictures and my water temp and oh reading's.
> 
> Peace
> 
> ...


Lol got bush?

Looking great Mind, I'll hit you up with a link when I start the journal, or you can start it and send me a link. Either or, just let me know. I'll probably start it tomorrow or so for shits n' giggles.

Also I'm glad your mom is finally at rest. Keep your head up, and props on keeping a level and positive attitude dude .


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> The rest of the pictures and my water temp and oh reading's.
> 
> Peace
> 
> ...


\\\


we have a winner
looking good man nice to have ya back to!!!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Outstanding progress on the plant and I am astonished and appreciate your abilites in growing and in life. Your parents would be proud! Very Proud!


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Growing is keeping me going actually 

And doobs if you want to start it and name it go for it

Then i will add to with my info


The nutes i will be using during the entire grow is humboldt nutes.

Master A
Master B
Sea Mag
Sea Cal
Ginormous
Prozyme
Humboldt Roots


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 11, 2009)

Make sure to post a link one of you two 
I'm trying to follow along haha
How long have you been using humboldts for?


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 11, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Make sure to post a link one of you two
> I'm trying to follow along haha
> How long have you been using humboldts for?


T420 starting this grow.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 12, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Growing is keeping me going actually
> 
> ...


Okay will do, I'll send it to you when I make it later on today.



tom__420 said:


> Make sure to post a link one of you two
> I'm trying to follow along haha
> How long have you been using humboldts for?


Will do Tom lol, I'll link it in the club later on today when I get this journal started.


----------



## BlackBuddha (Sep 12, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> i second that this is what i do..


Are CFLs best suited for vegging ? I didn't know, for my first grow I was using my 250w HPS for vegging and it was growing pretty fast. 
I might think about it for my future set up.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 12, 2009)

BlackBuddha said:


> Are CFLs best suited for vegging ? I didn't know, for my first grow I was using my 250w HPS for vegging and it was growing pretty fast.
> I might think about it for my future set up.


*MH *is the best light for veg, but gets hot and is the most expensive.

*CFL *(Daylight spectrum 6500k) are good for veg too, they don't get as hot as a MH but they still are pretty hot and they're the cheapest. These also work very well for some extra supplemental lighting.
*
T5* (Daylight spectrum too) is also good for veg, and is the coolest out of the three and the pricing is midway between CFL and MH prices.

From best to worst, it'd be MH, T5, and CFL's.

Also it's not so much the type of bulb/light that's great for veg it's the spectrum.

Veg likes the Blue spectrum mostly and Bloom likes the Red and Orange spectrum mostly. 

For a more natural spectrum (Like outdoors) you can use both veg and bloom light spectrums together throughout the whole grow.

There's plenty of options but ultimately the choice is yours, and what your grow setup/funds can support.

Hope this info helps you out .


----------



## BlackBuddha (Sep 12, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> *MH *is the best light for veg, but gets hot and is the most expensive.
> 
> *CFL *(Daylight spectrum 6500k) are good for veg too, they don't get as hot as a MH but they still are pretty hot and they're the cheapest. These also work very well for some extra supplemental lighting.
> 
> ...


My future grow will be made with a new aeroponics (I found one to grow 4 plants for $30), so I'll get MH for veg and *HPS + CFL* for flowering.

Thanks for the info !!


----------



## Hyman (Sep 12, 2009)

Hyman said:


> Good morning all. I check into the site routinely and do a lot of reading, but I figured I'd post for a change.
> 
> My 250w grow consists of a 250w HPS, a few lucky bag seeds from a local, and a lot of learning. This isn't my first grow, but each time has been significantly different from the preceeding. This one is the healthiest I've done.



Update- 

5 weeks into flowering (34 days to be exact)


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 12, 2009)

BlackBuddha said:


> My future grow will be made with a new aeroponics (I found one to grow 4 plants for $30), so I'll get MH for veg and *HPS + CFL* for flowering.
> 
> Thanks for the info !!


No problem we're here to help .



Hyman said:


> Update-
> 
> 5 weeks into flowering (34 days to be exact)


Looking good, she's filling in nicely.

Keep it up !


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 12, 2009)

You can find the new journal *here* guys, the link is in my signature too.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 12, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Outstanding progress on the plant and I am astonished and appreciate your abilites in growing and in life. Your parents would be proud! Very Proud!


Thanks MC 
I have learned allot from you guys and girls on RIU and following the threads.
So thank you for sharing your knowhow and tricks.


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 14, 2009)

anyone had any harvest lately???


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 14, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 14, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> anyone had any harvest lately???


Pfffft I wish I had a harvest right now lol.

Ask me that question again around Christmas time lol.


----------



## mr.woodes (Sep 14, 2009)

I am pretty close to harvesting my (2) Red Dragons.



Wretched420 said:


> anyone had any harvest lately???


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 14, 2009)

mr.woodes said:


> I am pretty close to harvesting my (2) Red Dragons.


ooo cant wait lol


----------



## mr.woodes (Sep 14, 2009)

Neither can I! I never bought a actually microscope so I remove a part from my rifle scope and it does the trick..lol 



Wretched420 said:


> ooo cant wait lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 15, 2009)

haha right on man w/e works!!


----------



## Skryptz (Sep 15, 2009)

nice grows goin everyone, woodes thats some dank! damn, i was wondering bout the red dragon, 

doob- nice grow goin, i was debatin the strawberry coughs an bubble gum also along with the bubblecheese, strawberry cough def. because its anti anxiety they say? an yea i have the same exact one then, mine from radioshack for 13dollars lol it works an ill def. try your method from now on seems alot easier, g'luck witt the ladies an do u order feminised or regular?

Mind - them applejacks lookin healthy! apple jacks sounds good actually, thanks for helpin me decide my breakfast lol


----------



## mr.woodes (Sep 15, 2009)

I will let you know how it smokes when its done. I am close to harvest!

I ordered fem cause I dont have alot of room so I hope to increase my odds with a good female than weeding out possible males. simplicity i suppose. but that is just me.



Skryptz said:


> nice grows goin everyone, woodes thats some dank! damn, i was wondering bout the red dragon,
> 
> doob- nice grow goin, i was debatin the strawberry coughs an bubble gum also along with the bubblecheese, strawberry cough def. because its anti anxiety they say? an yea i have the same exact one then, mine from radioshack for 13dollars lol it works an ill def. try your method from now on seems alot easier, g'luck witt the ladies an do u order feminised or regular?
> 
> Mind - them applejacks lookin healthy! apple jacks sounds good actually, thanks for helpin me decide my breakfast lol


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 15, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> nice grows goin everyone, woodes thats some dank! damn, i was wondering bout the red dragon,
> 
> doob- nice grow goin, i was debatin the strawberry coughs an bubble gum also along with the bubblecheese, strawberry cough def. because its anti anxiety they say? an yea i have the same exact one then, mine from radioshack for 13dollars lol it works an ill def. try your method from now on seems alot easier, g'luck witt the ladies an do u order feminised or regular?
> 
> Mind - them applejacks lookin healthy! apple jacks sounds good actually, thanks for helpin me decide my breakfast lol


Hey Skryptz long time.
AJ is a treat for breakfast
She is growing like a weed


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 15, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> nice grows goin everyone, woodes thats some dank! damn, i was wondering bout the red dragon,
> 
> doob- nice grow goin, i was debatin the strawberry coughs an bubble gum also along with the bubblecheese, strawberry cough def. because its anti anxiety they say? an yea i have the same exact one then, mine from radioshack for 13dollars lol it works an ill def. try your method from now on seems alot easier, g'luck witt the ladies an do u order feminised or regular?
> 
> Mind - them applejacks lookin healthy! apple jacks sounds good actually, thanks for helpin me decide my breakfast lol


Thanks for the compliment Skryptz, nice to see you around .

Depends....

Fem is good for trying strains out and works well if you don't have the time to screw around fishing out the males. 

Reg is good for like breeding and stability but takes longer than the Fem because you gotta worry about males.

So it depends on a lot of different factors, when I_ do _order.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 15, 2009)

Doob is right. I went all fems as I learned to grow and didn't want to hassle with males but now that I'm thinking about breeding I order reg seeds and actually hope for some males.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 16, 2009)

Coming along nicely with the autos, have stuck the cali hash plant in with them and shall switch the light to 12/12 when these are harvested. Having problems with getting the guano down into the soil, im applying it after every 2 waterings, it seems to just harden on the top. Just hoping it will push it down with each watering. This is my first time using it.
Cant seem to work the focus on the camera only descent 1 is the 1st.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 16, 2009)

The2TimEr said:


> Coming along nicely with the autos, have stuck the cali hash plant in with them and shall switch the light to 12/12 when these are harvested. Having problems with getting the guano down into the soil, im applying it after every 2 waterings, it seems to just harden on the top. Just hoping it will push it down with each watering. This is my first time using it.
> Cant seem to work the focus on the camera only descent 1 is the 1st.


Looking good


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Looking good


Thanks man!


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 16, 2009)

The2TimEr said:


> Coming along nicely with the autos, have stuck the cali hash plant in with them and shall switch the light to 12/12 when these are harvested. Having problems with getting the guano down into the soil, im applying it after every 2 waterings, it seems to just harden on the top. Just hoping it will push it down with each watering. This is my first time using it.
> Cant seem to work the focus on the camera only descent 1 is the 1st.


Good lookin' gals there Timer, keep up the great work.

Are you using straight guano or a tea?

If you're not using a guano tea, you should try it.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Good lookin' gals there Timer, keep up the great work.
> 
> Are you using straight guano or a tea?
> 
> If you're not using a guano tea, you should try it.


Thanks for ur positive input doobieus.
I havnt heard of the tea before im just pouring the guano over the soil and watering over it.
What is the guano tea ?


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 16, 2009)

Sorry man, in between watching the arsenal game


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 16, 2009)

A guano tea is when you mix the guana into water and let it bubble with an air pump and air stone. It will turn the water and guano mixture into a tea


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 16, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> A guano tea is when you mix the guana into water and let it bubble with an air pump and air stone. It will turn the water and guano mixture into a tea


Ah ok so the water doesnt need to be hot?
And im not sure what an air stone is, sure i can get an air pump easily enough
Thanks for the help


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 16, 2009)

The2TimEr said:


> Ah ok so the water doesnt need to be hot?
> And im not sure what an air stone is, sure i can get an air pump easily enough
> Thanks for the help



hey bro heres some notes that could be very useful i had some Ph problems when using guano as a top dressing and that lead to a whole bunch of issues...

guanos should really be used in a tea, rather than being top dressed on btw.

Organics can be used with ro water 'stax', so long as the organics contain some micro source. The more common problem with organics is people mixing their poop soups and not allowing adequate time for the pH to come to a balance. It always needs to be aerated, bubbled or circulated for a good overnight or better to allow it's pH to settle, then pH it and bubble some more. Check it...then feed. Organics like earth juice for example are notorious for this need to stew it before use pH'ing situation.

A lot of folks just mix their poop soups, check the pH and dump it in the planters.
Where its unstable pH plummets without notice causing the lockouts.

This is another reason why guanos shouldn't be top dressed on, but rather stewed & bubbled into a nice tea form...

ph stability... Note that the minerals in tap water/nutes will buffer against a ph drop and it will take acid up to a point, then after the buffer effect (total alkalinity) has been overcome, the ph drops with very little acid. Tap water needs to sit at least an hour after adding acid before an accurate ph reading becomes available. If you don't use up the buffer and test right away, in an hour or so that ph will go right back up close to it's original ph.


hope this helps..


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 16, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hey bro heres some notes that could be very useful i had some Ph problems when using guano as a top dressing and that lead to a whole bunch of issues...
> 
> guanos should really be used in a tea, rather than being top dressed on btw.
> 
> ...


Good info Wretched and Tom, I really should log in more often lol.

Anyhow to add....

Nestle Pure Life water is R/O treated/filtered and has a 7.0 Ph every time I've checked it, used it for almost every watering except 2 for the past 2 grows, works like a charm. It has Mag, Cal and Sulphur in it as well.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 16, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Good info Wretched and Tom, I really should log in more often lol.
> 
> Anyhow to add....
> 
> ...


Do you know what the ppm's are of that water?


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Do you know what the ppm's are of that water?


No I don't have a TDS/PPM/EC tester, but my plants seem pretty happy with it. I tried some Walmart bottled water a couple waterings and yeah never again, my plants were pissed.


----------



## Skryptz (Sep 17, 2009)

well i had a turn in fortune, my babys were lookin so good, an came to a scretching stop, i uno peep out this an help maybe? 

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/243245-my-plant-man.html


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> well i had a turn in fortune, my babys were lookin so good, an came to a scretching stop, i uno peep out this an help maybe?
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/243245-my-plant-man.html


Possibly lockout I'm thinking, that mixed with the heat.

Flush/Leech your plant, I'd recommend some ClearEx for leeching.

Edit: Also pictures of the problem would help.


----------



## Skryptz (Sep 17, 2009)

yes i know doob, but you know my broke assd ont have a camera lmao! my buddys supposed to be givin me one so hopefully i will soon, but yea i was reading about lockout an was thinkin the same thing


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> yes i know doob, but you know my broke assd ont have a camera lmao! my buddys supposed to be givin me one so hopefully i will soon, but yea i was reading about lockout an was thinkin the same thing


Lol sorry forgot, I gotta stop tokin' so damn much lol.

About how many weeks are you into bloom?


----------



## Skryptz (Sep 17, 2009)

lol i hear ya there, i havent kept count unforunately, prob round 5-6 weeks, was kind of a throw n let it go, but should of known with my luck this one wasnt gonna go as smooth as last, i know they have some nice buds forming, jus they quit lol exactly how do u flush? an can i buy that clearex at like wal-mart or lowes?


----------



## User Name420 (Sep 18, 2009)

three weeks into flowering...


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 18, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> lol i hear ya there, i havent kept count unforunately, prob round 5-6 weeks, was kind of a throw n let it go, but should of known with my luck this one wasnt gonna go as smooth as last, i know they have some nice buds forming, jus they quit lol exactly how do u flush? an can i buy that clearex at like wal-mart or lowes?


Probably not, it's made by Botanicare. You could probably find it at a local hydro/garden store. If you use Clearex 1-2 tablespoons per gallon, water normally. Cut back on the nutes and totally cut the molasses when you do use the Clearex. It's a leeching solution, 1-3 treatments of Clearex and you should be golden.

Also make sure you use enough water to have it run off like almost as much water as the pot can hold, saturate it well, and leave it alone until it needs water again, do this 1-2 more times after that (Make sure to ease up on the nutes a lil' and kill the molasses use for now), same deal, unless the plants show they're getting better. You can start use of molasses when they get better, but I'd recommend doing a Clearex treatment every now and again to help with the salt build up the molasses can create.

Clearex is also good for preharvest and for leeching/flushing out the nutrients inbetween veg and bloom.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 18, 2009)

User Name420 said:


> three weeks into flowering...


Lookin' good Username, keep up the good work.

What strain is it?


----------



## mrfloaty (Sep 18, 2009)

high everyone thought would ask your opinon in my latest closet grow,
i used a 250watt duel spec hps light with a cool hood chade attached a inline fan and carbon filter, i had 4 diferent plants 4 way special, ajan haze # 3 and two others i produced seeds from previuse mothers i hade, i called then mrfloay haze # 1 and 2 lol,
i used canna cocco and all there nuts and feed regeme i got 7.3 dry oz from the lot next time i gonna go for 1g per watt so 8.9 oz i think....... mission on......

what you think?????


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 18, 2009)

mrfloaty said:


> high everyone thought would ask your opinon in my latest closet grow,
> i used a 250watt duel spec hps light with a cool hood chade attached a inline fan and carbon filter, i had 4 diferent plants 4 way special, ajan haze # 3 and two others i produced seeds from previuse mothers i hade, i called then mrfloay haze # 1 and 2 lol,
> i used canna cocco and all there nuts and feed regeme i got 7.3 dry oz from the lot next time i gonna go for 1g per watt so 8.9 oz i think....... mission on......
> 
> what you think?????


haha those look like some nice buds and a mad nice harvest there bro!!


----------



## mrfloaty (Sep 18, 2009)

thanks dude the past few weeks have been all a haze lol it is so morish if you get mi eh........


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 18, 2009)

mrfloaty said:


> thanks dude the past few weeks have been all a haze lol it is so morish if you get mi eh........


haha right on and by the looks of it its gonna be like that for a while


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks for the very useful info guys,
Looked on the tub of guano properly and it mentions on there about the tea. i am going to try this for the next feed deffo, m8 of mine has the air pump i can borrow so i'l see how that goes. Didnt know i could effect the PH so bad by just top dressing the soil and its even worse as i dont even have a PH meter !! Will have one soon tho so i should be fine.
Thanks again ppl much appreciated.


----------



## Skryptz (Sep 18, 2009)

username420 an floaty lookin damn good! thats a monster bud there tho....but Doob!

Thanks for the directions, is there a way to make a homemade?should i keep flushing them with reg. water until i do get that ClearEx an should i keep light on them?


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 18, 2009)

mrfloaty said:


> high everyone thought would ask your opinon in my latest closet grow,
> i used a 250watt duel spec hps light with a cool hood chade attached a inline fan and carbon filter, i had 4 diferent plants 4 way special, ajan haze # 3 and two others i produced seeds from previuse mothers i hade, i called then mrfloay haze # 1 and 2 lol,
> i used canna cocco and all there nuts and feed regeme i got 7.3 dry oz from the lot next time i gonna go for 1g per watt so 8.9 oz i think....... mission on......
> 
> what you think?????


Good stuff Floaty, smoke on .



The2TimEr said:


> Thanks for the very useful info guys,
> Looked on the tub of guano properly and it mentions on there about the tea. i am going to try this for the next feed deffo, m8 of mine has the air pump i can borrow so i'l see how that goes. Didnt know i could effect the PH so bad by just top dressing the soil and its even worse as i dont even have a PH meter !! Will have one soon tho so i should be fine.
> Thanks again ppl much appreciated.


Sounds good, and no problem we're here to help .



Skryptz said:


> username420 an floaty lookin damn good! thats a monster bud there tho....but Doob!
> 
> Thanks for the directions, is there a way to make a homemade?should i keep flushing them with reg. water until i do get that ClearEx an should i keep light on them?


Home made not to my knowledge....?

Keep flushing with regular Ph'd water (Of course ), but Clearex is a pretty good investment for almost any soil grower in my opinion.


----------



## sdholic (Sep 18, 2009)

Here my little 250w lumatek tent setup. Pretty happy with the progress.

Here's some purple trainwreck currently 2.5 weeks into flowering. Expecting great things from this scrog.

Can i be in the club?


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

sdholic said:


> Here my little 250w lumatek tent setup. Pretty happy with the progress.
> 
> Here's some purple trainwreck currently 2.5 weeks into flowering. Expecting great things from this scrog.
> 
> Can i be in the club?


If ya learn how to post pics in your post 

Lol just kiddin' but it appears that you may have forgotten to add the pics


----------



## sdholic (Sep 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> If ya learn how to post pics in your post
> 
> Lol just kiddin' but it appears that you may have forgotten to add the pics


Ha my bad. I think they're up now


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

sdholic said:


> Ha my bad. I think they're up now


God damn that is looking nice, that is the picture of health right there. Keep up the awesome work dude. What nutes are you using?


----------



## sdholic (Sep 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> God damn that is looking nice, that is the picture of health right there. Keep up the awesome work dude. What nutes are you using?


Well thank you. Im sticking with the botanicare line atm.

Pure blend pro grow, bloom, cal-mag+, sweet-berry, and 0 ppm RO water (the best part of all)


----------



## tom__420 (Sep 18, 2009)

sdholic said:


> Well thank you. Im sticking with the botanicare line atm.
> 
> Pure blend pro grow, bloom, cal-mag+, sweet-berry, and 0 ppm RO water (the best part of all)


Nice man, I use cal-mag + and the Sweet Grape that just came out


----------



## sdholic (Sep 18, 2009)

tom__420 said:


> Nice man, I use cal-mag + and the Sweet Grape that just came out


That sounds tasty, i had some grape-ape from the neighborhood co-op recently, bet it would be great with the sweet grape.

I ran the sweet berry on a headband grow last time around and the taste was so weird. Hoping the purplewreck goes with the berry thing a little better this time.


----------



## mr.woodes (Sep 18, 2009)

That is pretty nice MrFloaty. what do you have wrapped around your grow box?



mrfloaty said:


> high everyone thought would ask your opinon in my latest closet grow,
> i used a 250watt duel spec hps light with a cool hood chade attached a inline fan and carbon filter, i had 4 diferent plants 4 way special, ajan haze # 3 and two others i produced seeds from previuse mothers i hade, i called then mrfloay haze # 1 and 2 lol,
> i used canna cocco and all there nuts and feed regeme i got 7.3 dry oz from the lot next time i gonna go for 1g per watt so 8.9 oz i think....... mission on......
> 
> what you think?????


----------



## mr.woodes (Sep 18, 2009)

SDHOLIC I love your setup, especially with the pvc to make your canopy. I will have to remember that. hope you have a happy harvest




sdholic said:


> Here my little 250w lumatek tent setup. Pretty happy with the progress.
> 
> Here's some purple trainwreck currently 2.5 weeks into flowering. Expecting great things from this scrog.
> 
> Can i be in the club?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 18, 2009)

Sdholic, I want to add my congrats for the grow design and execution! Outstanding! Are you saying those are purple wrecks! I'm holding 13 seeds and if I got it to look like that I'd be doing cartwheels down mainstreet and at 55 I'm not built for that! LOL!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 18, 2009)

Can I get a parts list for that pvc set up? Really, that's one of the best set ups I've seen and I want to copy! LOL!


----------



## User Name420 (Sep 18, 2009)

I thought I'd add mine.







come to my thread to see the rest.



https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/243829-my-250w-medies-cabinet.html


----------



## sdholic (Sep 18, 2009)

mr.woodes said:


> SDHOLIC I love your setup, especially with the pvc to make your canopy. I will have to remember that. hope you have a happy harvest


Thanks mr.woodes. Ive been through so many design changes. From SOG to crazy CFL setups, a little passive hydro and even soil. But i gotta say the scrog/dwc has been treating me well.



MostlyCrazy said:


> Sdholic, I want to add my congrats for the grow design and execution! Outstanding! Are you saying those are purple wrecks! I'm holding 13 seeds and if I got it to look like that I'd be doing cartwheels down mainstreet and at 55 I'm not built for that! LOL!


Hey there mostlycrazy. Thanks for the kind words. Yes, they are purple trainwrecks. One of my favorite tasting strains and not a bad yielder either. Gotta be honest though, the perfectly even canopy was not perfectly even at first. A buddy of mine told me that twisty-ties are a scrog's best friend, and wow was he right. Just tied the extra stretchy bud-sites down to level, so i could lower the light as close as possible.



MostlyCrazy said:


> Can I get a parts list for that pvc set up? Really, that's one of the best set ups I've seen and I want to copy! LOL!


Give me a day, and ill throw a list together for ya. Glad you like it. Its worked very well so far but i do have some tweaks in mind.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 18, 2009)

Don't care how you got there. It takes art and a growers eye to get an even canopy like that!


----------



## sdholic (Sep 18, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Don't care how you got there. It takes art and a growers eye to get an even canopy like that!


Well thanks once again. I was attacked by spider mites and totally ruined last round, so im crossing my fingers that those little fckrs stay away!

I actually found the parts list from my original shopping trip to home depot for the scrog tub thing. So here ya go!

Parts:
1x Sterilite 10 gal black tub (The Container Store)
8x 1/2" 45-degree PVC elbows (Home Depot)
4x 1/2" end PVC endcaps (Home Depot)
4x 1/2" PVC tees (Home Depot)
4x 1/2" 90-degree joint (Home Depot)
1x 1/2" 8' PVC pipe (Home Depot) (Individual lengths dependent on size of grow area)
4x (1/4"x1.5") stainless bolts with wingnuts (Home Depot)
1x 2'x2' section of chicken wire- free (easy to find a small piece of this stuff)

And here's a few pictures of just the bucket/scrog contraption:


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 19, 2009)

Thank you very much. You mind if I refer your thread on a couple of bubblehead thread I visit? 

In absolute fact you should join the Bubblehead group. Our mission it to help new growers (and experienced growers too) though the ups and downs of the row as they learn and then pass that knowledge to others with no drama and appreciation for all. We handle hydro DWC and Bubbleponics only. We need someone with scrog experience! If you are so inclined just grab the badge below and display/add it to your sig. Also a 10% discount at Stealth Hydroponics by using bubbleheads as a discount code. They are in the process of expanding there line significantly. 








Here a link to our main thread so you can check out our work.

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/7897-stealth-hydro-bubbleponics-systems-1392.html


----------



## sdholic (Sep 19, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Thank you very much. You mind if I refer your thread on a couple of bubblehead thread I visit?
> 
> In absolute fact you should join the Bubblehead group. Our mission it to help new growers (and experienced growers too) though the ups and downs of the row as they learn and then pass that knowledge to others with no drama and appreciation for all. We handle hydro DWC and Bubbleponics only. We need someone with scrog experience! If you are so inclined just grab the badge below and display/add it to your sig. Also a 10% discount at Stealth Hydroponics by using bubbleheads as a discount code. They are in the process of expanding there line significantly.
> 
> ...


Certainly feel free to share anything you find useful. Id be honored to join the bubblehead group. Funny thing. First grow i was ever a part of was a buddys grow who was using the stealth hydro tub. Ill see if i can figure out how to get that avatar in my signature.

Im glad to help in any way i can. These forums are the reason im not killing plants anymore, so anyway i can give back is my pleasure.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 19, 2009)

Lots of people start in the stealth hydro set up. It was originally labeled a starter system and if you buy their package deal it still is.

I'm at the stage where I want to learn all hydro forms of growing and I've done 5 grows in the system with ever increasing success as I grow (3 bagseed grows and 2 strain grows). This time I built a ebb and flow set-up and plan on having Barney's farm LSD in the bubbleponics (my go to strain to no matter how bad I F it up learning the E&f I'll still have bud), and have 6 plants each in two e&f units. One for Sannie's jack and the other for Subcool's Pandora's Box. At some future point this gives me the option to learn scrog. I was thinking about it early on in my grow career and even bought the chicken wire! LOL!

Go to My rollitup and on the left side is a group of commands. Find edit sig and just copy the badge and paste it as your sig.

Welcome!


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 19, 2009)

sdholic said:


> Here my little 250w lumatek tent setup. Pretty happy with the progress.
> 
> Here's some purple trainwreck currently 2.5 weeks into flowering. Expecting great things from this scrog.
> 
> Can i be in the club?


welcome to the club buddy these look wonderful man...
 nice even canopy perfect Scrog man!! Props


----------



## sdholic (Sep 19, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> welcome to the club buddy these look wonderful man...
> nice even canopy perfect Scrog man!! Props


Thanks! Glad to be here!


----------



## mrfloaty (Sep 19, 2009)

mr.woodes said:


> That is pretty nice MrFloaty. what do you have wrapped around your grow box?


easy mr.woodes if you meen the reflective sheet its dimond reflecting sheet it helps reflect the light alot better eh...... hope that what you ment ............


----------



## riddleme (Sep 19, 2009)

Has taken me days to read this thread but must give huge kudo's to all of you found more great info in here than in any other thread I have read.

I am still in research/building mode but defenately going 250 watt 

I posted in a light hread and have had no response so was wondering if you all knowing growers would take a look and share your opinions?

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/723-things-know-about-lighting-87.html#post3094552

much appreciated!


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 19, 2009)

riddleme said:


> Has taken me days to read this thread but must give huge kudo's to all of you found more great info in here than in any other thread I have read.
> 
> I am still in research/building mode but defenately going 250 watt
> 
> ...


Right on man im glad this helps you..
couple people already said it should be sticky lol.


checked out your link looks good man you should make a journal or keep us updated here!!
you may be interested in this .. https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/108483-truth-flouro-vs-hid.html
i had some good info on CFL's vs HID i just cant find it ATM all about nm..


----------



## mr.woodes (Sep 19, 2009)

mrfloaty said:


> easy mr.woodes if you meen the reflective sheet its dimond reflecting sheet it helps reflect the light alot better eh...... hope that what you ment ............


that is what I was asking about mrfloaty. never heard of it before, i was just curious..


----------



## Roseman (Sep 19, 2009)

APPLAUSE, APPLAUSE, APPLAUSE!
Great grow there, man, you ought to join the BubbleHeads and teach that SCOG method.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 19, 2009)

sdholic said:


> Here my little 250w lumatek tent setup. Pretty happy with the progress.
> 
> Here's some purple trainwreck currently 2.5 weeks into flowering. Expecting great things from this scrog.
> 
> Can i be in the club?


Looking good 
I got the same reflctor and lumatek ballast


----------



## 123petey999 (Sep 19, 2009)

hello people great thread quick question has any one here grown great white shark if so how tall do they get yeild ect thanks


----------



## ledgrowing (Sep 19, 2009)

well i am new to this site and i really enjoy this thread i am a newer grower have always been a 400w guy but on this my 4th grow i will be using a 250whps with a 70w hps and two 90watt ufos 660nm to 630nm red matched with ten blue tri spectrum i am about 4 weeks into my grow and all things are really good im putting faith in these ufo so we will see i am not budding yet currently growing moms from seed my strains are lsd, blz bud , crimea blue, hawian snow, and power africa. i hope to aceive 25 to 30 plant flower scog of course may b a lil less im gonna set up a perpetual cycle to harvest every 4 weeks i will keep u posted it should be all good as my room is big enough and my didgital light meter is maxed out in most places and around a 5 to 6 on the floor in the corner furthest from the light so here we go plus i will have a cloning room under a ufo and a t5 35w
come a long for the ride with me lets see how it goes i will try to post a few times a week oh shit almost forgot i have a swiss cheese in there as well


----------



## Roseman (Sep 19, 2009)

How do you spell high-jacking a thread? Is it hi-jacking, or hy-jacking or what?


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 19, 2009)

We don't mind reallly.
As long as it is growing it's fine...lol


----------



## sdholic (Sep 19, 2009)

Roseman said:


> APPLAUSE, APPLAUSE, APPLAUSE!
> Great grow there, man, you ought to join the BubbleHeads and teach that SCOG method.


Thanks, if thats directed toward me. haha.



Mindmelted said:


> Looking good
> I got the same reflctor and lumatek ballast


Its a great set imo. Just picked it up before the first week of flowering. The digital 250 puts off SOOO much more light than my old magnetic 150.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 19, 2009)

sdholic said:


> Thanks, if thats directed toward me. haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Its a great set imo. Just picked it up before the first week of flowering. The digital 250 puts off SOOO much more light than my old magnetic 150.


 
Yes it does and gets to full output faster.


----------



## ledgrowing (Sep 19, 2009)

has anyone ever grown lsd ,blzbud ,power africa ,hawiian snow , swiss cheeze or crimea blue if so can u tell me a bit about each of them


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 19, 2009)

Here's my grow/smoke report on LSD. I've grown it twice and will start a third soon.

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/228000-barneys-farm-lsd.html


----------



## ledgrowing (Sep 19, 2009)

sweet thanks


----------



## User Name420 (Sep 20, 2009)

whats the smallest size cabinet you should use with a 250? I've got a 12 foot^3 cabinet and my temps are way too high and I've even got an active intake/passive exhaust. wtf is going on?


----------



## Mongobud (Sep 20, 2009)

In a cabinet with a 250 you need active exhaust. I have an active air exhaust, and a boosted intake and my temps still reach 80 sometimes.

My cabinet is 6 1/2' T, 2 1/2' D, 4' W


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 20, 2009)

hello, i have gone and put another 400w into my cupboard to try and maximize yeild.
so with the 650w of HPS in there now does anyone think it should beef them buds up because they are looking quite small on some of the autos. Prolly around 20-30 days left.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 20, 2009)

More light will def increase bud density and therefore weight. Plants usually add a significant weight in the last 2-3 weeks.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> More light will def increase bud density and therefore weight. Plants usually add a significant weight in the last 2-3 weeks.


Thanks for that MC that is reassuring !
just hoping its not gonna take the temp off the rails now !!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 20, 2009)

That would be my concern also. Do you have the room vented properly? What kind of reflector on the new 400?


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> That would be my concern also. Do you have the room vented properly? What kind of reflector on the new 400?


Its not a new one its been used for a couple of grows before this one so could do with a new bulb, reflector is a sunbeam with a phillips bulb. Have only got the 1 big electronic fan oscilating in there but the temps have stayed around 20-24 degrees with the 250w.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 20, 2009)

Not familiar with a sunbeam reflector. Is it ventable? Can you keep the door open to the grow room? Only real way to know is to fire it up and see what the temp and humidity do.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 20, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Not familiar with a sunbeam reflector. Is it ventable? Can you keep the door open to the grow room? Only real way to know is to fire it up and see what the temp and humidity do.


Unfortunately cant do much in the way of ventilation, however i do keep the top door open of the cupboard so heat is traveling up and out but no fresh air going in.


----------



## User Name420 (Sep 20, 2009)

Yeah my 250w in my cabinet is around 85-90 degrees but I've got really good ventilation so I'm hoping it turns out okay. If not I might have a back up plan, however another thing to consider though is that the room is much colder in the winter than the rest of the house, so here pretty soon once it starts to get cold I think it might be perfect.


----------



## User Name420 (Sep 20, 2009)

what the frick is going on? it's 83 degrees at the bottom of my cabinet but it's 90 at the top. how can there be such a big difference?? I thought I had good circulation too.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 20, 2009)

Heat rises What circulation do you have? Fresh air in low and hot air out high?


----------



## User Name420 (Sep 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Heat rises What circulation do you have? Fresh air in low and hot air out high?


yeah exactly, what else would I do? 

but yeah it's supposed to be 54 degrees tomorrow so my windows open tonight and the hottest part of the cabinet is 86 degrees. is that ok? so i'm sure by the morning(the room is usually cold by the time I wake up) it will probably go down 4-5 degrees. is 84 during the day okay?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 21, 2009)

84 during the day is just barely ok. At the high end of ok. Res temps and humidity become really important at that level. Makes no sense to me that you would be pulling in that temp fresh air and it being anywhere near the 80's in the cabinet. So you've got a fan mounted low to pull/push in the fresh air and some way to exhaust the heat through a hole in the top, yes?


----------



## User Name420 (Sep 21, 2009)

yea today I took a heavy duty masonry grinder and I cut a hole in the side of the reflector. It's a hydro-farm enclosed ballast so there's no vent, but yes now I have a fan pushing the exhaust out my hood(hence the passive exhaust).

I've got a lower level active intake that pulls the cool air from the floor and both exhaust and intake are vented outside the closet. Both are well sealed and directed(not too tight of bends in the tubing) too.



No there's no reservoir, it's a soil grow.

I've got an extra exhaust and intake too, there's 2 sets of both. Only one set (the lowest and highest) are vented too the outside of the closet.


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 21, 2009)

Username you said your closet got up to 80 - 90 degrees ?? 
Do you mean fahrenheit ?


----------



## The2TimEr (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's some pics of the auto's with hopefully around 20 - 30 days left. 
I have stuck a 400w HPS in there now to get the most out of them, i tried having both lights but 650w seemed to be way too much for a closet with no proper ventilation also a big electronic fan which is much more powerful than the other 1 that died on me.
Im hoping these are going to pack on much more bud then there is atm !! 
Wat ya think?


----------



## SLaGG3R (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello all this is my first grow https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/244894-auroura-indica-my-first-grow.html id love for you all to stop in , its starting halfway thru flower, and im using a 250watt so id love some company! thx Slagg3r


----------



## User Name420 (Sep 21, 2009)

hahah yes, fahrenheit, I think if I was talking about celcius my house would be on fire.


----------



## User Name420 (Sep 21, 2009)

and yes, thetwotimer, they pack on weight like never before at the last couple weeks. just wait, you will not be disappointed. they look very good to me.

edit: I've gotten my max temp down to 82, is that okay? I'm sure they will drop another 2 or 3 degrees in the winter so I think I'm good. What about you guys?


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 21, 2009)

wasnt this a 250w thread once lol.. haha jk but i thought i was on a different thread for a while haha.. this S99 gots me goneeee


----------



## User Name420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> wasnt this a 250w thread once lol.. haha jk but i thought i was on a different thread for a while haha.. this S99 gots me goneeee


ahaha I agree, 400w for little dwarf plants is overkill, I'm sure you could do just as well with a 250 unless you need to cover more square feet. But even then a 400w in a cabinet is kinda.. pointless when you could have 250w that will provide a better(cooler) atmosphere for the buds.


----------



## Skryptz (Sep 21, 2009)

well i think we saved my babys everyone, thanks to your help n such, they startin to stink again an push out trichomes an some nice new growth is startin, there a lil droopy from the flsuhing im thinkin is all thats wrong right now, givin em another day or so before i start wit nutes again, by the way, when i do start back on nutes from flushing from nutelock, how much do i use?


----------



## riddleme (Sep 21, 2009)

Anybody ever use Greentrees, they have some great prices
http://www.hydroponics.net/i/134582

Also made the little club pic please feel free to "borrow" it


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 21, 2009)

The2TimEr said:


> Here's some pics of the auto's with hopefully around 20 - 30 days left.
> I have stuck a 400w HPS in there now to get the most out of them, i tried having both lights but 650w seemed to be way too much for a closet with no proper ventilation also a big electronic fan which is much more powerful than the other 1 that died on me.
> Im hoping these are going to pack on much more bud then there is atm !!
> Wat ya think?


Sweet


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 21, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> well i think we saved my babys everyone, thanks to your help n such, they startin to stink again an push out trichomes an some nice new growth is startin, there a lil droopy from the flsuhing im thinkin is all thats wrong right now, givin em another day or so before i start wit nutes again, by the way, when i do start back on nutes from flushing from nutelock, how much do i use?


Good deal, start with 1/4 strength, and build up.


----------



## Kronic01 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi everyone

This is my first time trying to grow and i am using a 250 watt hps. My plants have been on 12/12 for two weeks now.
Can anyone tell me how many plants are good for this size of light.


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 21, 2009)

Kronic01 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> This is my first time trying to grow and i am using a 250 watt hps. My plants have been on 12/12 for two weeks now.
> Can anyone tell me how many plants are good for this size of light.


i would say 1 maybe 2 big nice bitches or 2-4 small short squat bitches haha bitces funny.. but from what i see with you i would go for 2-3 mayyybe 4 for the most usage of light..IMO once again

there seems to be alot more intelligent people in here so keep on asking for more opinions cause the fact is we are all sharing opinions but theere is alot of facts around them.. i try and keep it simple haha..

talking alot cause im stoned and pissed!!!
40oz causality and S99 dont help


also try and get that light as close as you can without burning the tops as long as you have god venitlation you should be able to get them to almost touch the light without burning..


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 21, 2009)

Have to think effective light area more than number of plants. 250 cover a 3x3' area. Plan accordingly. You might want to look at some 2700k (warm white) 42 watt cfl's for side lights when the plant get larger and in flower.


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 21, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Have to think effective light area more than number of plants. 250 cover a 3x3' area. Plan accordingly. You might want to look at some 2700k (warm white) 42 watt cfl's for side lights when the plant get larger and in flower.



yea man also adding some CFL on the sides would help!! durrr


----------



## Ahzweepay (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's a couple shots of my gals on day 2 of 12/12 (straight from clone)...
I had previously used a 400watt HPS in this same closet, but was having some heat issues so dropped down to a 250watt HPS. 
So far it's been staying under 82 (was getting up to 87 regularly with the 400) and the kids seem to be liking it with one exception - there's always a jerk in every bunch...


----------



## naash (Sep 22, 2009)

hello am very very new here and new in growing...
1st of all thanx lots for this thread.. i would like to know i have 2 plant they were growing outside for 1 month but lack of sunlight, then on the net i found this forum and i decided to grow in my closet since saturday 3 days from here is that ok a plant which was outside is now under 250hps 18/24?..please help me my closet is about 30cm width and 150cm hi and abt 35 cm depth...i have 2 fan, 1 abt 14 cm and 1 pc fan working as exhaust fan... my babies the 1st one is abt 12cm hi and the other one 5 to 6 cm...of corse am using 250hps but i can't get let light close 60cm from my plant the leaves starrt to curl like they start to die i have to back up the light please help...will post my pic tomorow no camera tomorow for sure


----------



## Hyman (Sep 22, 2009)

Hyman said:


> Update-
> 
> 5 weeks into flowering (34 days to be exact)


6.5 weeks, first amber hairs...


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 22, 2009)

When do you think you will cut according to the strain info? Got a microscope to check the trichs?


----------



## Hyman (Sep 22, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> When do you think you will cut according to the strain info? Got a microscope to check the trichs?


Just bag seed from a local strain, I don't have a microscope. I have a few small cuttings drying after I stopped the nutrients last week. I plan on giving it a test run this weekend to evaluate its future (Hyman's un-scientific approach), I tend to enjoy a slightly early harvest. Regardless, it turned out far better than I imagined for a budget 250w grow.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 22, 2009)

Hyman said:


> 6.5 weeks, first amber hairs...


 
Looks good bro.....


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd say you're right. Outstanding would be a better word for a bag seed grow. Those bagseeds have all kinds of tricks up their sleeve! LOL! So you are going to go by hair color? Since you stopped the nutes you can always wait till it just uses up what it has and then cut.


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 23, 2009)

looking great man!!!
i still grow bagseed some times when i want some surprises..
i have a collection of all the bomb buds ive smoked with seeds just kept and marked the seeds...bagseed bangers


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 23, 2009)

It's really anal to have your bagseeds organized! LOL!


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> It's really anal to have your bagseeds organized! LOL!


anal hahahaha nah bro its only about 10 worthy different bagseeds ive kept actually over a couple years...and have them marked by taste and high.....


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 23, 2009)

I stand by my statement! LOL!


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I stand by my statement! LOL!


WELL NO ONE CARES hahah


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 23, 2009)

I know that! I've been married for 35 years and have heard it many times! LOL! There's a certain freedom to that way of existance!


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 23, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I know that! I've been married for 35 years and have heard it many times! LOL! There's a certain freedom to that way of existance!


i was just messing bro lol.. and 35 years props to that brotha thats hell of along time i got 1 1/2 year down with my girl lol..


----------



## SLaGG3R (Sep 23, 2009)

A question what causes plant stretch ? like if u keep ur 250 around 5-6 inchs from the tops , why do they stretch like that? im still a newb only veggd 4 or 5 plants never flowerd until now , look in my journal for mesurments and pics , shes done stretching now just wondering?


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 23, 2009)

Quick update...


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice! Holy shit, look at that root mass! They are going to get bushy!


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 24, 2009)

Thanks MC......


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 24, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Quick update...


looking awesome mind she sure is a big one


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 24, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> looking awesome mind she sure is a big one


Thanks Wretched420
She is a bushy bitch


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 25, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Thanks Wretched420
> She is a bushy bitch


----------



## SinseSage (Sep 25, 2009)

i thought 250w growers were rare. what an awesome thread this is


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 25, 2009)

SinseSage said:


> i thought 250w growers were rare. what an awesome thread this is


truthfully 250w growers are rare on RIU.. but thought id show the potential of this light on here qp's to hp's off this light on a good run man you cant beat that..

tons of growers on other sites ive been on before i found RIU showed me the potential thought id share the love..


----------



## GMAN00700 (Sep 26, 2009)

i just started my second grow which consists of 2 strawberry cough plants (hopefully both feminine) and a 3 from some good shit i bought and was wondering if there are any tips to growing this strain.


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 27, 2009)

I've been growing with my 250w (actually I'm using a 270w) for a few years now and have been very happy with the results. Great for someone growing for personal consumption.

I LOVE not having to buy weed. Plus mine kicks the local bagweed's ass. 



Wretched420 said:


> truthfully 250w growers are rare on RIU.. but thought id show the potential of this light on here qp's to hp's off this light on a good run man you cant beat that..
> 
> tons of growers on other sites ive been on before i found RIU showed me the potential thought id share the love..


----------



## Veeners5 (Sep 27, 2009)

Newbie grower here w/ a 250 watt mh/hps lamp here are pics of my 1st room and 10 day old LA Woman fem. Advice always welcome. Still figuring out the forum stuff so I apologize if this is not the way to post.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 28, 2009)

Veeners5 said:


> Newbie grower here w/ a 250 watt mh/hps lamp here are pics of my 1st room and 10 day old LA Woman fem. Advice always welcome. Still figuring out the forum stuff so I apologize if this is not the way to post.


Welcome Veener , you're posting just fine lol.

If you have any questions ask away, we're really helpful in here.

Here's some general/basic advice:

Optimal temp for growth is 68 low and 78 high.

Optimal humidity is 60-70% Veg and 30-40% Bloom.

Always Ph your water and run off, I like to keep mine around 6.8 for veg and a little lower for bloom.

Start nutes at a 1/4 strength and build up to full strength.

As a soil grower, to check if your plants need water, dig your finger about an inch down from the top soil if it's wet soil it doesn't need watering, if it's dry it needs watering. You can also check your drainage holes as well, same thing if it's dry, water, if it's wet, leave it be.

You might know all this stuff, but just in case you don't.

Hope this helps some and feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 28, 2009)

Hey guys a few pics...

I love my 250...


----------



## salsa123 (Sep 28, 2009)

Some seriously healthy looking roots! How many weeks old is that plant?


----------



## Wretched420 (Sep 28, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Hey guys a few pics...
> 
> I love my 250...


ahh and this is why you get such big yields everytime look at those damn roots haha props!! if i was to go hydro DWC it would be!!! 
but theres something about my soil that keeps me here.. like an art


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 28, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> ahh and this is why you get such big yields everytime look at those damn roots haha props!! if i was to go hydro DWC it would be!!!
> but theres something about my soil that keeps me here.. like an art


Thanks W420


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 28, 2009)

salsa123 said:


> Some seriously healthy looking roots! How many weeks old is that plant?


Total of 7 weeks


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 28, 2009)

Here's a shot of my two girls under my 270w. I'm at day 65 of flower right now. Pretty much all bud at this point.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 28, 2009)

Looks like a field of donkey d....!


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 28, 2009)

Still a ways off from harvesting, trichs are still all clear.


----------



## SLaGG3R (Sep 29, 2009)

Where did u get the 270 watt and would that bulb , work in a regular magnetic 250 w ballest?


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 29, 2009)

It's a Super Agro bulb that has some blue added to the spectrum. I have a digital ballast so I'm not sure about compatibility with a magnetic ballast.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 29, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Looks like a field of donkey d....!


 I thought the same thing Crazy lol.

A Juarez and Tijuana donkey show's dream lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 29, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> Here's a shot of my two girls under my 270w. I'm at day 65 of flower right now. Pretty much all bud at this point.


Impressive.....


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 29, 2009)

To be honest, I'm surprised at how well they are doing since I had a few problems this grow. I'm guessing that they are about 2-3 weeks from harvest but I'm just going to go by trich color.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 29, 2009)

It's a weed and wants to live and thrive no matter what you do to it! LOL! If you can get that with soil then hydro will be no problem - just faster and bigger from the custom application of nutes!


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 29, 2009)

I've thought about going hydro but I've had such good luck with soil that I hate to mess with it.

FoxFarm soil, FoxFarm nutes, and then I just follow their feeding schedule. I have a private well so I don't have to worry about chlorine. The water has a lot of iron in it but the ph is 6.8 and the plants seem to do fine with it.



MostlyCrazy said:


> It's a weed and wants to live and thrive no matter what you do to it! LOL! If you can get that with soil then hydro will be no problem - just faster and bigger from the custom application of nutes!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Sep 29, 2009)

I understand your reluctance. I was a dirt farmer for 25 years before I started hydro. I use tap water with a ph of 7.5 and a ppm of 350-375 ( that's really "hard" water) It's doable becase you can adjust for it.

No problem with staying with what you know and perfecting it.


----------



## yarddog35 (Sep 29, 2009)

Some great looking plants!

Here is my girl 50 days into flower. She is my first but not my last that's for sure. Unknown strain got the seed from a sack (rare), vegged under florescent then picked up a 250w Hydrofarm HPS from a guy on cl. Hopefully in about 3 weeks I can chop, getting very anxious.



















I will update with new picks before harvest.


----------



## Skryptz (Sep 29, 2009)

whats good fellas, still no camera wit mybroke ass, but best believe i will get a picture of harvest if not before, because i think (especially wit u doob) after all the help thats the least u deserve lol! good lookin plants fellas! wish i could help you smoke it(when u do) haha figurd id stop n say what up!


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 30, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> whats good fellas, still no camera wit mybroke ass, but best believe i will get a picture of harvest if not before, because i think (especially wit u doob) after all the help thats the least u deserve lol! good lookin plants fellas! wish i could help you smoke it(when u do) haha figurd id stop n say what up!


Hey Skryptz rock on glad you're getting closer to harvest , and yes I'd like to see a picture but if it's too much of a hassle don't worry about it.

Oh yeah and I'm no fella lol just giving you crap .


----------



## Mindmelted (Sep 30, 2009)

yarddog35 said:


> Some great looking plants!
> 
> Here is my girl 50 days into flower. She is my first but not my last that's for sure. Unknown strain got the seed from a sack (rare), vegged under florescent then picked up a 250w Hydrofarm HPS from a guy on cl. Hopefully in about 3 weeks I can chop, getting very anxious.
> 
> ...


Looking Sweet YD35


----------



## itzCESAR* (Sep 30, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> Still a ways off from harvesting, trichs are still all clear.


I really like this pic, what mag is this at??


----------



## zechbro (Sep 30, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> Here's a shot of my two girls under my 270w. I'm at day 65 of flower right now. Pretty much all bud at this point.


looking good man how long did you veg for? How much do you think you wil pull per plant? alsoi see you have nug growing the whole way down the stem hoed you manage to get it like that? mine seem to only nug out the top 8inches and the rest is pretty barren and fluffy,..
.


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for the praise. I'm having fun with these macro shots.



itzCESAR* said:


> I really like this pic, what mag is this at??


----------



## TechnoMage (Sep 30, 2009)

I took the clones on June 3rd and transferred them to soil two weeks later. I vegged them for 5 1/2 weeks and put them into flower on July 25th.

I have no idea how much I'm going to pull and don't want to guess because I'm afraid I'll look like an idiot.  Plant height not including the pot is 15" so the cola's are about 12". I originally was going to have three plants and used a smaller pot than I normally would have with only two plants.

Not sure where that little nug came from. I usually trim those little sprouts off the first two weeks of flower but that one spouted on the back side of the plant and I didn't see it until much later and decided just to leave it.



zechbro said:


> looking good man how long did you veg for? How much do you think you wil pull per plant? alsoi see you have nug growing the whole way down the stem hoed you manage to get it like that? mine seem to only nug out the top 8inches and the rest is pretty barren and fluffy,..
> .


----------



## Big Raw J (Sep 30, 2009)

There's some nice grows on here.

I just recently got a 250 digital system and am growing a few auto plants. Check out my journal in my sig.


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 1, 2009)

some frosty and chunky bitches ..


----------



## Skryptz (Oct 3, 2009)

well mine doesnt look as dank as most of everyones elses, but lookin good, some of the trich are turnin cloudy most are still clear. an some have a touch of amber here n there, doob since u have the same scope, were do u pluck a piece to check at? i jus pulled a lil leaf out from the bud an checked it, like the lil shoot leafs or w/e, i uno, but i know my trichs dont look like technos lol thats beautiful


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 3, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> well mine doesnt look as dank as most of everyones elses, but lookin good, some of the trich are turnin cloudy most are still clear. an some have a touch of amber here n there, doob since u have the same scope, were do u pluck a piece to check at? i jus pulled a lil leaf out from the bud an checked it, like the lil shoot leafs or w/e, i uno, but i know my trichs dont look like technos lol thats beautiful


I take tweezers and pluck the sugar leaves off for samples and put it on a white piece of paper.

Make sure that you don't have any light from the HPS around because it can make a trichome seem amber when it's really not.


----------



## onewize1 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow. I haven't come on here for a few weeks but i finfished my white dwarves. the 12 incher had 24 grams dry on it (but i didn't flush and i picked early cuz i was out of weed and it was ahrsh as shit) and my 24 incher is still baking cut the shortest cola (ironically thats the main cola) let it dry for a while 10 grams and smooth as stripper booty. I have a purple kush flowering and a 6 site dwc that had all males which i'm cutting out and replacing with a hawaiian snow clone all by itself in 10 gall. so that should push the envelope. might cut more clones. WHat's the highest yiled someone has gottoen with a 250. i think i can pull of at the minimum 1/4 pound. once i get the strain i want. and white dwarf is the shit 5 gal no nutes and still got about an ounce a piece. i might just stick with them i can get a qp every month iif i make another tent. rollin up.....ill post pics tonight when i cut out the males. pass em around


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 3, 2009)

2 to 2.5 zips per plant is easy enough. Gram per watt rule sort of goes like this. 250 x Newbie .7 competent grower - .9 and expert grower - 1.0-1.5. It also depend on the style of grow and strain yield.


----------



## onewize1 (Oct 3, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> 2 to 2.5 zips per plant is easy enough. Gram per watt rule sort of goes like this. 250 x Newbie .7 competent grower - .9 and expert grower - 1.0-1.5. It also depend on the style of grow and strain yield.


 What is the highest you have yielded, indica, sativa, ruderalis, mix?


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Oct 3, 2009)

So I've been using a 150 watt for my cab and I'm thinking of stepping up to a 250. How big of a difference would this really make? It's all for personal use so I'm not looking for giant yields here, I just want to make sure I'll have enough bud to last me until the next harvest. Here is my current 150 grow. Vegged for 25 days. All three ended up female so I'm running out of room. I just want to make sure the 250 would have a wider area of coverage because some of my tops are moving out of the coverage zone. What are typical yields you guys have had with the 250? Thank for the help.


----------



## onewize1 (Oct 3, 2009)

GreenLungs27 said:


> So I've been using a 150 watt for my cab and I'm thinking of stepping up to a 250. How big of a difference would this really make? It's all for personal use so I'm not looking for giant yields here, I just want to make sure I'll have enough bud to last me until the next harvest. Here is my current 150 grow. Vegged for 25 days. All three ended up female so I'm running out of room. I just want to make sure the 250 would have a wider area of coverage because some of my tops are moving out of the coverage zone. What are typical yields you guys have had with the 250? Thank for the help.


I only had my 250 for about 3 months. before dat it was a 90w ufo a blue led shower head and 4 flouros. As u would imagine, there was a huge difference between 90w wit flouros and the 250. A white dwarf under the led gave me about 15 grams dries. the white dwarves i just finfished gave me close to an ounce. one a little over one a little under. ii would use both if u can control heat. i am trying to use a cab that i made but the led and that one flouro strip keep makinhg it over heat may need another outtake fan. I want to know how much someone gets from other strains under a 250w light


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 3, 2009)

GreenLungs27 said:


> So I've been using a 150 watt for my cab and I'm thinking of stepping up to a 250. How big of a difference would this really make? It's all for personal use so I'm not looking for giant yields here, I just want to make sure I'll have enough bud to last me until the next harvest. Here is my current 150 grow. Vegged for 25 days. All three ended up female so I'm running out of room. I just want to make sure the 250 would have a wider area of coverage because some of my tops are moving out of the coverage zone. What are typical yields you guys have had with the 250? Thank for the help.


A 250 will cover a 3x3 area with about 3-4 ft of light penetration, 2-6 oz. per plant is round about what you're looking at yield wise. Of course depending on strain, medium, grow method and other factors.

Hope this helps.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 3, 2009)

I use the stealth hydro bubbleponics and I grow LSD and get somewhere close to 4oz per plant but I veg for 5 weeks and flower for 8. I grow two plants per grow. The bubblepons is on a shelf that is about 6" off the floor for air movement and the total grow area is 3x4'. I have a 250 as the primary light source and augment with 4 - 42 watt cfls. 2 - 6500k and 2 - 2700k. I use General Hydroponics Flora series nutes, a couple of additives and supercrop as needed. I have about 4' of grow space for the plants.


----------



## Scoobie Doobie (Oct 4, 2009)

When you mention yield, do you mean dry or wet?


----------



## Hyman (Oct 4, 2009)

Well, I held out a little longer... didn't cut until last night. (Last post was 9/22).

I haven't weighed it yet, just going to let it dry first. Definitely will be over an ounce, though.



















My roommate loves it... he better hope I share.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 4, 2009)

Hyman said:


> Well, I held out a little longer... didn't cut until last night. (Last post was 9/22).
> 
> I haven't weighed it yet, just going to let it dry first. Definitely will be over an ounce, though.
> 
> ...


How many weeks.Looks like it could have gone longer IMO 

Nice looking bud though


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 4, 2009)

Scoobie Doobie said:


> When you mention yield, do you mean dry or wet?


I mean dry not wet.


----------



## GreenLungs27 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you for the help. When I get some extra cash I plan on making a flower box with a 250 and keeping the 150 for a veg box. Get my perpetual grow on


----------



## transposon (Oct 4, 2009)

Have any of you guys sucessfuly used this DIY carbon filter?

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/101248-best-diy-ez-walmart-carbon-23.html

Would it provide enough ventilation to keep temps down? How big of an inline fan would I need? 4", 6", 8"?


----------



## MangledRemainz (Oct 5, 2009)

I was wondering if I get a Sunleaves DuraPump 950 if this would be too much air for 3 10 gallon tubs and 6 12" air stones? I would be putting 2 12" air stones per tub. I now have 2 whisper dual air pumps rated for 30-60 gallon tanks with 4 4" air stones. My plants are drooping and are getting brown spots in places on the leafs. I also noticed on one of the leafs there is light green lightning bolt going down the left side of the main vain. How would I fix this? I will try to put up some pictures soon. My computer crashed and need to restore it today.


----------



## Skryptz (Oct 6, 2009)

how come my leaves are drying up an curling, there yellow an my buds feel sorta crisp, on a couple, im close to harvest, jus i think at least another 2 weeeks, but it dont look like my fans leaves r gonna make it, most of them are gone an nuthin but the single leafs in the buds r there, an there detereating to, i uno weird, i guess i get what i get off 100$, 60 for a light n the rest for nutes n soil, ehhh, any help tho. would be great...


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 6, 2009)

That's not unusual as the plant get's close to the end of flower. If you have green leaves all the way through flower you are giving it way to much Nitrogen.



Skryptz said:


> how come my leaves are drying up an curling, there yellow an my buds feel sorta crisp, on a couple, im close to harvest, jus i think at least another 2 weeeks, but it dont look like my fans leaves r gonna make it, most of them are gone an nuthin but the single leafs in the buds r there, an there detereating to, i uno weird, i guess i get what i get off 100$, 60 for a light n the rest for nutes n soil, ehhh, any help tho. would be great...


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 7, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> That's not unusual as the plant get's close to the end of flower. If you have green leaves all the way through flower you are giving it way to much Nitrogen.


Bingo!

What Techno said lol .


----------



## supdro (Oct 7, 2009)

I really like your plants. how did you prune to get a bud plant??


----------



## Skryptz (Oct 7, 2009)

cool tech, thats what i heard, jus damn, they goin quick, kinda trippin me out


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 7, 2009)

Take a look at the photos in my current flower grow. I'm about a week away from harvesting and they basically have no leaves left on them, their practically pure bud.



Skryptz said:


> cool tech, thats what i heard, jus damn, they goin quick, kinda trippin me out


----------



## Kribs (Oct 9, 2009)

*bump* 

just got my 250w HPS

Ordered the "Gym Light Complete Unit" & told the Lighting company to rewire the unit so it has a remote ballast...


Local Hydro shop : $300

Gym Light Solution $70

Thanks to all the RIU members for the imformative posts


----------



## East (Oct 9, 2009)

Here's a couple pics, this was about 4 weeks ago so I have a lot of updating to post. Hows my box setup? It's 3.5'x 2.5'x 2' I still have a couple things to do like install a carbon filter, and put a lock on it.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2009)

East said:


> Here's a couple pics, this was about 4 weeks ago so I have a lot of updating to post. Hows my box setup? It's 3.5'x 2.5'x 2' I still have a couple things to do like install a carbon filter, and put a lock on it.


It's looking good , however one suggestion....

Get that power strip off of the ground, mount it higher, better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 10, 2009)

Roots


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 10, 2009)

Is that from a 250? Looks like you had them in a 5gal size pot. What hydro system you doing?



Mindmelted said:


> Roots


----------



## Ahzweepay (Oct 11, 2009)

Here are a couple shots of my first grow under a 250watt HPS.
They just started their 4th week in the flower room - direct from clone...


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ahzweepay said:


> Here are a couple shots of my first grow under a 250watt HPS.
> They just started their 4th week in the flower room - direct from clone...


looking good man
what strain you running?


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Roots


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 11, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> Is that from a 250? Looks like you had them in a 5gal size pot. What hydro system you doing?


Using a 250 and she is in a 4 gallon bucket(square)


----------



## sdholic (Oct 11, 2009)

Hey everybody... ive been busy and so have the girls. Here's a pic if anyone's interested how the scrog is going. 3 weeks left. buds are packing on the weight......


----------



## High Time 420 (Oct 11, 2009)

sdholic said:


> Hey everybody... ive been busy and so have the girls. Here's a pic if anyone's interested how the scrog is going. 3 weeks left. buds are packing on the weight......



Looking damn good!


----------



## Ahzweepay (Oct 11, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> looking good man
> what strain you running?


These are mostly unknown bag seed - I say mostly unknown cuz I didn't keep them separate as I collected them. From reading several descriptions of strains and comparing pictures (very hard to do) I believe I have White Russian, White Rhino, Super Skunk or AK47 and Mr Nice. It's definitely 4 different strains - 1 quite indica and the other 3 some bit of indica/sativa mix. This is my 3rd flowering run from the mothers and I have to say each harvest has been much better than the weed the seeds came from


----------



## Skryptz (Oct 11, 2009)

okay im pullin em guys i flushed for 2 weeks now, the buds r sorta crispy feelin everywere, an the leaves r jus dying out fast, whens the best time during the light cycle to cut em down?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> okay im pullin em guys i flushed for 2 weeks now, the buds r sorta crispy feelin everywere, an the leaves r jus dying out fast, whens the best time during the light cycle to cut em down?


A couple hours before the lights are supposed to turn on or, if you did a 48-72 hour dark period then you should be fine to just chop em' now.

Congrats Skyrptz .


----------



## Skryptz (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks doob, ur always on point, an i guess 2morrow morning will be chop chop time , thanks guys, will take some pics. of what im workin with, gave a friend a piece an he offerd me 15 for a gram, so i think its pretty good


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2009)

Skryptz said:


> thanks doob, ur always on point, an i guess 2morrow morning will be chop chop time , thanks guys, will take some pics. of what im workin with, gave a friend a piece an he offerd me 15 for a gram, so i think its pretty good


No problem dude, and definitely post up some pics. You know how Wretched loooooves that bud porn  lol.


----------



## High Time 420 (Oct 11, 2009)

Hi peeps!

Does anyone here use contactor's along with there timers going to your ballasts?


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 11, 2009)

sdholic said:


> Hey everybody... ive been busy and so have the girls. Here's a pic if anyone's interested how the scrog is going. 3 weeks left. buds are packing on the weight......



fucking beautiful!!
how she look underneath?


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 11, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> No problem dude, and definitely post up some pics. You know how Wretched loooooves that bud porn  lol.


hahah i fiend for that shit!lol


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 11, 2009)

Ahzweepay said:


> These are mostly unknown bag seed - I say mostly unknown cuz I didn't keep them separate as I collected them. From reading several descriptions of strains and comparing pictures (very hard to do) I believe I have White Russian, White Rhino, Super Skunk or AK47 and Mr Nice. It's definitely 4 different strains - 1 quite indica and the other 3 some bit of indica/sativa mix. This is my 3rd flowering run from the mothers and I have to say each harvest has been much better than the weed the seeds came from


sounds good bro! any of those will be some great smoke! so how many moms you got?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> hahah i fiend for that shit!lol


Lol oh I know you do lol.

<---Wretched lol


----------



## Ahzweepay (Oct 11, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> sounds good bro! any of those will be some great smoke! so how many moms you got?


4 moms right now with 2 new seedlings that I hope will be additions


----------



## High Time 420 (Oct 12, 2009)

How close are you 250w grower's keeping your Mh lamps above your plant tops, mine are 2weeks old and want a rough idear at what i shoud be doing?


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 13, 2009)

Just harvested tonight. I flushed 7 days ago and then wasn't able to harvest until today to the plants were very dry. I've been using a 270w Super Agro bulb with my 250w digital ballast. Just realized tonight that I've been using the same bulb for 20 months, time for a new bulb.

*Monday, October 13th 2009*
Veg +132
Flower +80
Harvest Day
Web: 376 grams/13.25oz






Right before the chop






The haul


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 14, 2009)

Very Nice, Techno! You should be very proud!


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 14, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> Just harvested tonight. I flushed 7 days ago and then wasn't able to harvest until today to the plants were very dry. I've been using a 270w Super Agro bulb with my 250w digital ballast. Just realized tonight that I've been using the same bulb for 20 months, time for a new bulb.
> 
> *Monday, October 13th 2009*
> Veg +132
> ...


Good job dude, can't wait for your next grow .


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 14, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> Just harvested tonight. I flushed 7 days ago and then wasn't able to harvest until today to the plants were very dry. I've been using a 270w Super Agro bulb with my 250w digital ballast. Just realized tonight that I've been using the same bulb for 20 months, time for a new bulb.
> 
> *Monday, October 13th 2009*
> Veg +132
> ...


 
Awesome job bro....


----------



## zechbro (Oct 14, 2009)

yo techno 132 days veg? that right?


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 14, 2009)

zechbro said:


> yo techno 132 days veg? that right?


Sorry, that's 132 days since I started veg so actual veg time is 132-80=52 days. I should probably start posting like this:

*Monday, October 13th 2009*
Total days: 132
Veg: 52
Flower: 80
Notes:
-------------------------------
Harvest Day
Wet: 376 grams/13.25oz


----------



## East (Oct 14, 2009)

East said:


> Here's a couple pics, this was about 4 weeks ago so I have a lot of updating to post. Hows my box setup? It's 3.5'x 2.5'x 2' I still have a couple things to do like install a carbon filter, and put a lock on it.


Here's an update, about 4 weeks later. 2 weeks into flowering. Fed them Fox Farm grow big for veg. Now Fox Farm Big Bloom. How they look guys?


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 14, 2009)

East said:


> Here's an update, about 4 weeks later. 2 weeks into flowering. Fed them Fox Farm grow big for veg. Now Fox Farm Big Bloom. How they look guys?


Looking good east 

What strain is it...


----------



## East (Oct 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Looking good east
> 
> What strain is it...


 Unknown, my friend got arrested and I got some of his bud seeds. Obviouslly heavy-indica dominant plants, I'm hoping they're some sort of kush strain.


----------



## TechnoMage (Oct 14, 2009)

East said:


> Here's an update, about 4 weeks later. 2 weeks into flowering. Fed them Fox Farm grow big for veg. Now Fox Farm Big Bloom. How they look guys?


Very nice looking. Is that light always that far away? I'm worried that you're encouraging stretching.


----------



## East (Oct 14, 2009)

TechnoMage said:


> Very nice looking. Is that light always that far away? I'm worried that you're encouraging stretching.


Yeah, I keep it at that height.


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Oct 15, 2009)

Ive got a 250W HPS (digital) that claims 33,000 lumens.. The area thinking of using is a 9sq ft tent. The Reflecter is air cooled and will allow me to keep it very close to the canopy ( SOG style small plants hardly any veg) This puts me at 3555 Lumens per sq foot. I will also be using supplemental side lighting ( CFLS and others). With the side lighting i will be using around 53 Watts Per sq foot.. Is this a strong enough lighting for this area and what kind of results can i expect. 

Will the 250W HPS's light distrabution be large enough to hit the entire canopy while keeping it close enough to avoid a ton of lumen loss?


----------



## yarddog35 (Oct 15, 2009)

yarddog35 said:


> Some great looking plants!
> 
> Here is my girl 50 days into flower. She is my first but not my last that's for sure. Unknown strain got the seed from a sack (rare), vegged under florescent then picked up a 250w Hydrofarm HPS from a guy on cl. Hopefully in about 3 weeks I can chop, getting very anxious.
> 
> ...


Well she was chopped Tuesday now the colas are hanging. Here are the goods freshly cut.



















Now I wait...


----------



## Ap0c0leS (Oct 16, 2009)

WOW BRO .. Buds lookin GREAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT


----------



## Hyman (Oct 18, 2009)

Turned out great Yarddog.

A couple weeks later, dried...


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow guys lookin' good!!

Great job to all of you guys that have harvested recently.


----------



## yarddog35 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hyman said:


> Turned out great Yarddog.
> 
> A couple weeks later, dried...



Nice man

That looks like some good smoke.


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 19, 2009)

fucking shit nice harvest to all of you!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 22, 2009)

5 weeks into flowering.....


----------



## SLaGG3R (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey all , everyones ladys are looking great. 

Im sooo excited tomorrow is chop day for me.

I have more pics in my journal . stop by if you want ill be posting wet weightsand everything in there


----------



## Ahzweepay (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's a few shots of my current SOG grow under a 250watt HPS (direct from clone), and a pic of my messed up Floja seedling...


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 25, 2009)

Lookin' great guys!!

I'd post mine but they're not even 2 weeks in flower yet lol.


----------



## robby963 (Oct 25, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> Yea i thought this would be cool thanks...anyone got any 250w grows going or old grow pix??


i currently have 1 californian oprange plant on the go under a 250w in flowering on 12/12 but only small as my parents would kill me if it got any bigger and smellier  also can anyone tell me why the stem is going slightly red ?


----------



## mrfloaty (Oct 26, 2009)

easy guys ands girls of the 250 club just thought would drop by and say high and hear som pics from my last grow and 2 from my next...........

enjoy


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 26, 2009)

Hey Floaty nice harvest, and nice new grow too.

What strains are both of them?


----------



## mrfloaty (Oct 27, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Hey Floaty nice harvest, and nice new grow too.
> 
> What strains are both of them?



easy dude the first pic is of a strain i have developed called floaty haze and the second is a four way special, the 3rd is of a south african kwazula and the last is greenhouse seeds big bang, which is going to get chopped down the end of the week, i think will have to make some bubble hash out of the kwazula well christaly eh.......


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 27, 2009)

mrfloaty said:


> easy dude the first pic is of a strain i have developed called floaty haze and the second is a four way special, the 3rd is of a south african kwazula and the last is greenhouse seeds big bang, which is going to get chopped down the end of the week, i think will have to make some bubble hash out of the kwazula well christaly eh.......


Nice Floaty, sounds like some goodness, bubble hash is good for sure, get some full melt action going on lol.


----------



## swazifarmer (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm joining the club on Friday, the grass is greener on the HPS side


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 27, 2009)

Good looking grow folks,keep up the good work...


----------



## SLaGG3R (Oct 27, 2009)

Harvested yesterday everyone pics and all are in the journal.....


----------



## sdholic (Oct 27, 2009)

Harvestest about half the colas so far. The second half will be my sleepier smoke.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice bud dryer you got there SD! Excellent grow! Looks like a bowl of bud!


----------



## sdholic (Oct 27, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Nice bud dryer you got there SD! Excellent grow! Looks like a bowl of bud!


Thanks bud. I hooked up some carbon sheets from hope depot under the fan to cut down on smell and it worked surprisingly well. Hope its tasty! Got nice and purple for me. Armageddon is next. Ive heard great things about it as a strain and think i can conquer it with the ScrOG bucket


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 27, 2009)

G13, Homegrown fantaseeds or Doggie Nuts version? I'd bet you could take it with a scrog bucket too! That last grow and the bud control was amazing!


----------



## sdholic (Oct 28, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> G13, Homegrown fantaseeds or Doggie Nuts version? I'd bet you could take it with a scrog bucket too! That last grow and the bud control was amazing!


homegrown fantaseeds. couple bucks more but ive seen and smoked the fantaseeds armageddon so i didnt want to compromise.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 28, 2009)

Sound thinking!


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 29, 2009)

End of week 6....


----------



## SLaGG3R (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey all been doing some reading and id like to know what you guys think of stuff like this 

*Kool Bloom*


_Ripening Formula._ General Hydroponics Dry Kool Bloom (2-45-28 ) is packed with the potency your plants prefer in the final stages of flowering for raging weight gain and ripening to perfection. The ingredients that make this product unique will make your fruits swell, while exponentially increasing the production of essential oils and floral fragrance.

Rich in phosphorous and potassium, this powerful nutrient additive is fortified by General Hydroponics own secret ingredients. Enhances production of essential oils and fragrances by mildly stressing plants during the formation of fruits and flowers.

Dry KoolBloom is used during the second phase of reproductive growth in conjunction with Liquid KoolBloom, which is used at the start of flowering. The KoolBloom Combo -- Start with the Liquid Finish with the Dry.

Unique Features:
 Encourages abundant flowering.
 Facilitates ripening in annuals.
 Boosts production of essential oils and fragrances.
 Increases size and weight of fruits and flowers.
 Precisely formulated to boost potency and enhance the performance of all types of nutrients.

General Hydroponics Feed Chart - PDF format

Directions for Use:
Hydroponics: Mix your usual nutrient solution then add 1/4 tsp. per gallon.

Soil: Add 1/4 to 1/2 tsp. per gallon water, then apply according to your normal watering schedule.

Guaranteed Analysis (2-45-28 )
Total Nitrogen (N) ..... 2.0%
2.0% Ammoniacal Nitrogen (N)
Available Phosphate (P2O5) ..... 45.0%
Soluble Potash (K2O) ..... 28.0%
Magnesium (Mg) ..... 1.0%
1.0% Water Soluble Magnesium (Mg)
Sulfur (S) ..... 1.5%

Ingredients: Ammonium Phosphate, Ammonium Sulfate, Potassium Phosphate, Potassium Sulfate, Magnesium Sulfate. 



Now for sum questions.....
How would i add this in/when/how?
Are things like this good?
For my next grow would this stuff put in with my 3 part GH increase my yeild?

If you can anwser awsome if not no biggy


----------



## mrfloaty (Oct 29, 2009)

SLaGG3R said:


> Hey all , everyones ladys are looking great.
> 
> Im sooo excited tomorrow is chop day for me.
> 
> I have more pics in my journal . stop by if you want ill be posting wet weightsand everything in there



dude beautiful plant the structure is fantastic how fat in that main cola !!!!! what is the strain?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 29, 2009)

Well, I only use the GH flora series but have had good results with them. In general it is best to increase your P and K when in flowering and that is what Kool Bloom does. There are a lot of products out there that do pretty much the same thing so it becomes a matter of chose if you want to try it. If you do I would recommend using it at 1/2 the recommended strength and see if that dose has a positive effect and then add the other 1/2 later if things look good.


----------



## whitewidow2 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi can i join the 250club

Got a few plants in week two of flowering - will try and get some pics up when its lights on time

Got 2 x Greenhouse Big Bang on the go... temps are a bit high but it is my 1st attempt with HPS - im averaging about 80degrees at the moment and ive got some sugar yeast and water mix on the go for co2 - im hoping that will make a difference

Anyway just thought id say hi and ill try and get some pics up tomorrow


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 29, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Hi can i join the 250club
> 
> Got a few plants in week two of flowering - will try and get some pics up when its lights on time
> 
> ...


 
Welcome whitewidow2 

Poke around and ask questions if you need.We will try and answer them...


----------



## SLaGG3R (Oct 29, 2009)

mrfloaty said:


> dude beautiful plant the structure is fantastic how fat in that main cola !!!!! what is the strain?


Wow Thanks!Hher cola is as thick as a water bottle.. The Strain is Nirvanas auroura indica.. shes choped now thou been drying since monday..

and thanks for the anwser MC, wasnt sure exactly what it would do.


----------



## whitewidow2 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the welcome Mindmelted

Ok heres the story so far... two converted cupboards one for veg and one for flowering.

Two greenhouse big bangs in the nursery and two bigger ladies flowering

story in pictures...















camera resolution is only 2megapixels but thats all i have - gives you an idea tho - are they looking ok for 2weeks in?


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 30, 2009)

damn havent been around here in a while avoiding the drama lol!!! welcome all new members hope you guys enjoy!!! what up MIND???what up DOOBY??





hey anyone ever wanna get some top quality and rare seeds they also have a great community forum too!! lots of good people and no fucking drama what so ever!!! and no bs great shipping, contest,medical info,great recipes!! check it out!! WWW.POTPIMP.COM


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 30, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> damn havent been around here in a while avoiding the drama lol!!! welcome all new members hope you guys enjoy!!! what up MIND???what up DOOBY??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol hey Wretched yeah I already signed up for that site, pretty good stuff. You know Wretched you should start a 250 club on there also, I'll throw you a friend request thing next time I'm on there.

Also welcome to all the new members.


----------



## whitewidow2 (Oct 30, 2009)

Im worried about my temps averaging 80-84F - glad i didnt go any bigger than a 250w for that space!!!

So tell me guys, is this really bad for my plants - someone told me i should upgrade my extractor fan to one that moves 500-600m3 per hour (at the moment its running on its fastest setting of 187m3 per hour) but i just cant afford to do that at the moment.

Its basically about 84F when its been left closed up for several hours and then when i open up to inspect things ive seen it dip to about 80 or below.

The humidity can vary but it seems about right depending on the temperature - just hope im doing eveerything ok... like i say i cant afford to upgrade my extractor fan at the moment - will my plants be ok or is this seriously affecting growth?


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 30, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Mindmelted
> 
> Ok heres the story so far... two converted cupboards one for veg and one for flowering.
> 
> ...


Nice setup you got going.Keep up the great job 



Wretched420 said:


> damn havent been around here in a while avoiding the drama lol!!! welcome all new members hope you guys enjoy!!! what up MIND???what up DOOBY??
> 
> 
> hey anyone ever wanna get some top quality and rare seeds they also have a great community forum too!! lots of good people and no fucking drama what so ever!!! and no bs great shipping, contest,medical info,great recipes!! check it out!! WWW.POTPIMP.COM


 
Whats up W420 

Here are a couple or AJ pics


----------



## Wretched420 (Oct 30, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Nice setup you got going.Keep up the great job
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMFG haha and i dont ever use those abbreviations hahah that shit is looking great nice big bitch!!!!!


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 31, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> OMFG haha and i dont ever use those abbreviations hahah that shit is looking great nice big bitch!!!!!


 OMFG  Mind got Wretched to put  OMFG !!

Lol just givin' you shit Wretched  lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 31, 2009)

Also....

*




Happy Halloween 250 Club!!





*


----------



## past times (Oct 31, 2009)

how close do you guys keep your plants to the light?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 31, 2009)

past times said:


> how close do you guys keep your plants to the light?


4-6 inches is how far you're supposed to keep a 250 HPS above the plants/canopy.

If your temps allow for it you can keep it closer, I keep mine about an inch above my tallest plant with no burn issues.

Hope this helps and welcome to the club .


----------



## SLaGG3R (Oct 31, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> 4-6 inches is how far you're supposed to keep a 250 HPS above the plants/canopy.
> 
> If your temps allow for it you can keep it closer, I keep mine about an inch above my tallest plant with no burn issues.
> 
> Hope this helps and welcome to the club .


Ya i was able to stay 3-4 inchs above and perfect temps


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 31, 2009)

OMFG  
Forgot what i was going to say..

W420 and Doobs and the rest of the 250 club have a great and safe halloween


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 31, 2009)

I just spent the last 4 hours in final decoration mode! Did I tell you my wife is manic? LOL! I'm sitting here dressed like a bag of M&M peanuts becuse I'm mostly nuts!


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 31, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> I just spent the last 4 hours in final decoration mode! Did I tell you my wife is manic? LOL! I'm sitting here dressed like a bag of M&M peanuts becuse I'm mostly nuts!


 

Now that is funny....


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> OMFG
> Forgot what i was going to say..
> 
> W420 and Doobs and the rest of the 250 club have a great and safe halloween


Lol you too Mind, have a good one.



MostlyCrazy said:


> I just spent the last 4 hours in final decoration mode! Did I tell you my wife is manic? LOL! I'm sitting here dressed like a bag of M&M peanuts becuse I'm mostly nuts!


Lol that's priceless lol.


----------



## whitewidow2 (Oct 31, 2009)

Or you could go out in just your underwear.... as a premature ejaculation because you just came in your pants


----------



## Mindmelted (Oct 31, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Or you could go out in just your underwear.... as a premature ejaculation because you just came in your pants


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Oct 31, 2009)

Here I sit with a yellow beard from my M&M peanut costume! It won't wash out like the wife said! I can hear her laughing in the other room! I've been had . . . again!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 1, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Here I sit with a yellow beard from my M&M peanut costume! It won't wash out like the wife said! I can hear her laughing in the other room! I've been had . . . again!


LMFAO!!

Mrs. Crazy 1
Crazy 0

Good times lol, I hope you get that out dude lol.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## whitewidow2 (Nov 2, 2009)

thats class mr crazy - no halloweed shenanigans for me this year - im too busy spending all my money on growing equipment.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 3, 2009)

I still have a yellow beard! Trim, trim here, trim trim there and a couple of tra-la-la's! I'm going punk! Only had 250 kids this year. 10 big bags of candy shot to hell!


----------



## onewize1 (Nov 5, 2009)

I know i always pop up out of the blue with what i am doing and not so good pics but Wize is here. thanks to everyone i would like ot say that i am doing better. i have a purple kush that i just flushed and i am going to harvest on the 18th. I also have a hawaiin snow (in pic) and two clones from it flowering in the same closet. Some difficulrties with this strain but i am slowly figuring it out since it is not dying as fast as it was. All of my plants are turning yellow with brown and black spots and are crunchy. Anyways, pray for my plants survival, thrival and arrival. ( i may have made up a word.


----------



## onewize1 (Nov 5, 2009)

aNOTHER THING I SMOKE ALOT AND between my tent school work and rolllitup i tend to lack the consistency to post a journal. With that said i also have a hard time figuring out how to feed my plants. Should the soil dry up quickly? So far the only nutes i use are in the hydro for the hawaiian snow. Should i flush and feed every week? or feed 1 a week, every watering, etc? i really need to know so i can get bigger yields. without nutes i do about an ounce a plant (molasses epsom) and those were dwarves. now im waiting to see how i did with this pk (some kind of kush cuz it hasn't turned purple. Pics up tonite i send them to my email from my phone and it taqkes forever.1luv


----------



## rufus thomas (Nov 6, 2009)

Hi Guys,
Just found this thread. Nice one. I'm a 250w uk scrogger. Hope to share some helpful info with y'all. I'll post some pics of my current proj soon.
Rufus T


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 6, 2009)

rufus thomas said:


> Hi Guys,
> Just found this thread. Nice one. I'm a 250w uk scrogger. Hope to share some helpful info with y'all. I'll post some pics of my current proj soon.
> Rufus T


Welcome aboard Rufus Thomas...

We are glad to have ya and your info will be helpful....


----------



## alexuk (Nov 6, 2009)

hi im new to this forum and have recently been growing in my cupboard with flouros, i was thinking of using a 250w hps or mh because of increased yield, but i cant cut holes in the wall for extraction and intake, i could have an oscillating fan inside the cupboard though, the cupboard is 2"x1.5"x7" and its about 20 degs c in there without a light.

could i get away with using a 250w hps or mh without raising the temp above 30 degs c?

edit: i can have one or both of the cupboard doors open aswel

help much apreciated
a


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 6, 2009)

alexuk said:


> hi im new to this forum and have recently been growing in my cupboard with flouros, i was thinking of using a 250w hps or mh because of increased yield, but i cant cut holes in the wall for extraction and intake, i could have an oscillating fan inside the cupboard though, the cupboard is 2"x1.5"x7" and its about 20 degs c in there without a light.
> 
> could i get away with using a 250w hps or mh without raising the temp above 30 degs c?
> 
> ...


I think i would still get hotter than that in that smal space.I could be wrong though...


----------



## rufus thomas (Nov 6, 2009)

alexuk said:


> hi im new to this forum and have recently been growing in my cupboard with flouros, i was thinking of using a 250w hps or mh because of increased yield, but i cant cut holes in the wall for extraction and intake, i could have an oscillating fan inside the cupboard though, the cupboard is 2"x1.5"x7" and its about 20 degs c in there without a light.
> 
> could i get away with using a 250w hps or mh without raising the temp above 30 degs c?
> 
> ...


 Hi, i'm new here too but i have experience. I was in the same boat as you. I found if i just had a fan on the inside i was getting well over 90 deg. There's nowhere for the hot air to escape. My solution was to keep the door slightly ajar and have the fan blowing out. I wasn't growing a stinky strain but it may be an issue. In the end i bought a 2nd hand chipboard wardrbe for 20 big ones and hacked the hell out of it. I use 4" pc fans 2 in, 2 out and get a nice steady 75 deg. Anything over 85 deg in my experience REALLY affects progress.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 6, 2009)

rufus thomas said:


> Hi, i'm new here too but i have experience. I was in the same boat as you. I found if i just had a fan on the inside i was getting well over 90 deg. There's nowhere for the hot air to escape. My solution was to keep the door slightly ajar and have the fan blowing out. I wasn't growing a stinky strain but it may be an issue. In the end i bought a 2nd hand chipboard wardrbe for 20 big ones and hacked the hell out of it. I use 4" pc fans 2 in, 2 out and get a nice steady 75 deg. Anything over 85 deg in my experience REALLY affects progress.


Good info rufus...

I think that will help him out...


----------



## zechbro (Nov 6, 2009)

alexuk said:


> hi im new to this forum and have recently been growing in my cupboard with flouros, i was thinking of using a 250w hps or mh because of increased yield, but i cant cut holes in the wall for extraction and intake, i could have an oscillating fan inside the cupboard though, the cupboard is 2"x1.5"x7" and its about 20 degs c in there without a light.
> 
> could i get away with using a 250w hps or mh without raising the temp above 30 degs c?
> 
> ...


man, ive grown in a speaker that was 1.5x1.5x6 ft, just section of the the top of it and run an air cooled hood, just a piece of glass on a shelf and fans blowing over itand then just put sum thin board from the front edge of the glass to the bottom of the cupoard and thats your door... then you can close it and the glass works as a barrier between the hot bulb enviroment and the colder grow area... worked a trreat for me


----------



## alexuk (Nov 6, 2009)

i think ill get one and see what temp it gets to, if its too hot with the door open ill either have 2 try n cut holes in plasterboard or go for a wardrobe like rufus. thx for the info, is the increase in yield using a 250w a decent increase to using flouros?


----------



## onewize1 (Nov 7, 2009)

alexuk said:


> i think ill get one and see what temp it gets to, if its too hot with the door open ill either have 2 try n cut holes in plasterboard or go for a wardrobe like rufus. thx for the info, is the increase in yield using a 250w a decent increase to using flouros?


 I cant speak for flouros since i had a combination of 4 cfl and a Ufo in a small grow tent. I can tell you that i noticed almost an instant difference and the plants will show you. A combo of flouros and hps is best thats what i do now just started pics go up tonight new laptop w/ camera. finally


----------



## onewize1 (Nov 7, 2009)

onewize1 said:


> I cant speak for flouros since i had a combination of 4 cfl and a Ufo in a small grow tent. I can tell you that i noticed almost an instant difference and the plants will show you. A combo of flouros and hps is best thats what i do now just started pics go up tonight new laptop w/ camera. finally


 finally photos. the budded plant is some type of kush variety was thought to be purple kush but it doesnt have the smell or color so it must be some other type. cant go by the growth pattern cuz if u guys would've seen it 2 3 months ago it was badly burnt by a ufo and topped twice so there would be four colas . The last pics are the tent all hawaiian snow. the one on the right is about a month into flowering two more months. the hydro has two Hawaiian snows (left side) plants look good in photos but i think i am not giving enough nutrients so i just started some mg (i no it is the wowrse and they are the spikes) with some organic bloom booster and molasses. And the hydro i guess will have to be at full strength or even more dont watn to burn them. waiting for kush to dry out then its murda murda.


----------



## onewize1 (Nov 7, 2009)

my bad heres the rest
toke up


----------



## rufus thomas (Nov 8, 2009)

Thought I'd give y'all a sneaky peek of my current project.
Both vegged for 3 weeks. Now 3 wks in flower. 250W enhanced spectrum bulb. First time I've tried co2 from bicarb and vinegar. I've sourced an endless free supply of bicarb so I'm dosing them right up. Seems to have made a difference.
Hoping to break the 5oz barrier for the 1st time. yaaay.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 8, 2009)

rufus thomas said:


> Thought I'd give y'all a sneaky peek of my current project.
> Both vegged for 3 weeks. Now 3 wks in flower. 250W enhanced spectrum bulb. First time I've tried co2 from bicarb and vinegar. I've sourced an endless free supply of bicarb so I'm dosing them right up. Seems to have made a difference.
> Hoping to break the 5oz barrier for the 1st time. yaaay.


Sweet looking bro...


----------



## rufus thomas (Nov 9, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Sweet looking bro...


 Thanks man. I seem to have hit a plateau and am struggling to squeeze out any more yeild. 4.5 oz is my norm. Its quite a small space and I'm filling the whole bottom space with the scrog although I've a bit of spare vertical space.
I'm using 250w HPS enhanced spectrium,Canna nutes,molasses,co2,john innes soil (im in uk) and big 40l pots. Tried experiments with varying the stretch/tie down timing and think I've got that down to a tee. Anyone any thoughts in squeezing another OZ out of this growspace? Its approx 4ftx3ftx6ft tall.Dunno maybe I've maxed out with the 250w but there always something to try.
Any comments welcomed.


----------



## zechbro (Nov 9, 2009)

look up some guys perputal scrog he has a curved screen hes get 4 zips out of 2 ft x 2fti think


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 9, 2009)

rufus thomas said:


> Thanks man. I seem to have hit a plateau and am struggling to squeeze out any more yeild. 4.5 oz is my norm. Its quite a small space and I'm filling the whole bottom space with the scrog although I've a bit of spare vertical space.
> I'm using 250w HPS enhanced spectrium,Canna nutes,molasses,co2,john innes soil (im in uk) and big 40l pots. Tried experiments with varying the stretch/tie down timing and think I've got that down to a tee. Anyone any thoughts in squeezing another OZ out of this growspace? Its approx 4ftx3ftx6ft tall.Dunno maybe I've maxed out with the 250w but there always something to try.
> Any comments welcomed.



Come check out my journal. There might be some ideas in there on how to maximize your space. I am still/always working on making it better but things are pretty good. Usually 4-6oz depending. I want to make it to 1/2lb.


----------



## fubar4200 (Nov 9, 2009)

anyone successfully use a hps to mh conversion bulb?


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Nov 10, 2009)

here's a couple pics of my 2 babies.. bagseed, first grow...

First pic is day 43, 15 of flowering... second two pics are 53 days old, 25 days into flowering...


----------



## captbackslap (Nov 10, 2009)

I am currently growing 8 plants in a 3 x 2.5 area. I constantly bend the plants to keep them short. I use a combination of different size pots to fill the grow area. It resembles a SOG.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 10, 2009)

TheDifferenceX said:


> here's a couple pics of my 2 babies.. bagseed, first grow...
> 
> First pic is day 43, 15 of flowering... second two pics are 53 days old, 25 days into flowering...


Great job......


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 10, 2009)

This AJ is sativa dominant and has about 4-5 weeks more to go.....

A big thanks to wretched420 for starting this thread....


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like a Jack to me! Great Job!

I've got 4 Sannie jack in second week of veg and I'm jonesen for those big buds! How much total flower time are you going to have?


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Looks like a Jack to me! Great Job!
> 
> I've got 4 Sannie jack in second week of veg and I'm jonesen for those big buds! How much total flower time are you going to have?


Right around 12 weeks


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, that coincides with the 12-14 weeks the strain guide says it will take. I have 3 strains in 3 different tanks this time. One is 8 weeks, one is 9-10 weeks and the Jack is 12-14 weeks. I should have a fun January!


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 11, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Well, that coincides with the 12-14 weeks the strain guide says it will take. I have 3 strains in 3 different tanks this time. One is 8 weeks, one is 9-10 weeks and the Jack is 12-14 weeks. I should have a fun January!


Sounds like you will have a fun january


----------



## whitewidow2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Just out of curiosity - how much do you get per plant off a 250w dried weight... ive got 2 on the go just now but i have room for 5 for my next grow.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 11, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Just out of curiosity - how much do you get per plant off a 250w dried weight... ive got 2 on the go just now but i have room for 5 for my next grow.


My last 2 grows went this way...

Snow white 4oz

White berry 7oz

This grow with the apple jack i think i will hit 10oz


----------



## whitewidow2 (Nov 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> My last 2 grows went this way...
> 
> Snow white 4oz
> 
> ...


man thats some good results but how many plants got you that amount...?

This is my 1st hps grow and its in soil using biobizz nutes... just curious as to how much i can expect per plant?


----------



## Nunyobizness (Nov 11, 2009)

Hey guys! I have a question...

I have an 250 HPS and using the SOG method in a 3x3x6 tent with NL's, how many plants and what size pots do you think would be best? 

Thanks in advance for your help and input.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 11, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> man thats some good results but how many plants got you that amount...?
> 
> This is my 1st hps grow and its in soil using biobizz nutes... just curious as to how much i can expect per plant?


2 the first grow
1 the second


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 11, 2009)

Nunyobizness said:


> Hey guys! I have a question...
> 
> I have an 250 HPS and using the SOG method in a 3x3x6 tent with NL's, how many plants and what size pots do you think would be best?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help and input.


I myself would do no more than 4


----------



## Nunyobizness (Nov 11, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I myself would do no more than 4


Thanks MM. That would be 4 pots? or 4 gallon pots?


----------



## kirpy (Nov 11, 2009)

howdy , i got a cabinet thats 3 1/2ft high 2 1/2ft wide and 2 ft deep that im going to be growing in with a 250 watt hps,i will be doing a scrog grow due to height restrictions,for ventillation i will have 2 120mm hydroponic fans 1 on each side on top of the grow box to exaust hot air out,for in take fresh air i will have 2 30cm holes on front bottom of door with vents on them both,i will have a desk fan blowing between tips of plants and light,the 1 or 2 plants will be in a autopot system it has a 45ltr tub and 2 25cm pots,it automatically feeds plants when medium dries out, the growbox will be in my room where plenty of fresh air flows thru,and i got a air con to in my room, i will most likely have a mother plant under cfls in anotha closet on bottom shelf and root clones up the top, ok now a few questions, would would i be better off just doing the 1 plant and filling the screen under the 250watt in grow box with my space? how big should my screen be? the whole length of box?if i was to do the 1 plant would i get just as much of a yield as doing 2/ does the autopot sound ok will it be good for weed?look up www.newagehydro and look at their hydro kits autopots. does my ventillation sound ok? will 1 42 watt on top and a couple of 24watt cfls keep mother alive? hope some 1 can answer just a few of many questions i need answered,i got more questions but not enuf time i goota bail thanks in advanced


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 12, 2009)

Nunyobizness said:


> Thanks MM. That would be 4 pots? or 4 gallon pots?


4 4 gallon square pots would be good.


----------



## samstevens1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Sup everybody, hope everyone is toasted lol. I'm not new to RIU post a couple of places but I just found this thread and its great that there's one just for us 250w guys(and gals) check out my thread it has all the specs of my grow. Here are some of my pics taken about midway into my first week of flowering. The plant reffered to as herm was a hermaphrodite and it has gone to a better place(my trash) Looking foward to a great harvest!!!!!!!!



View attachment 617768


----------



## whitewidow2 (Nov 12, 2009)

Mind melted... i know you got good results from your plants but for a newbie like me so you think i would be able to get an ounce per plant dried off a 250w?


----------



## Ahzweepay (Nov 13, 2009)

Some updated shots of the girls - harvested the first one yesterday...


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 13, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Mind melted... i know you got good results from your plants but for a newbie like me so you think i would be able to get an ounce per plant dried off a 250w?


Don't see why not....

What nutes are you using..


----------



## whitewidow2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Biobizz organic nutes (red and green bottle) - used at half concentration every other watering during flowering.

added some lemon skunk to the veg room the other day as well.

also i have noticed when the lights go off you get a very floral smell even with the carbon filter on but it only lasts a short while... does anyone know why this is - do the plants start to use the saved light energy straight away?


----------



## onewize1 (Nov 14, 2009)

does anyone know whats wrong with my hawaiian snow. the mother i got it from was doing this but my boi has been to control it with a range of things all the leaves are starting to die more rapidly i just flushed with 9 gal of water i think the bag it is in is a 3 gal (cant remem wich 1 i chose at hydro store)help me. i have a pedigree that is dying


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 14, 2009)

onewize1 said:


> does anyone know whats wrong with my hawaiian snow. the mother i got it from was doing this but my boi has been to control it with a range of things all the leaves are starting to die more rapidly i just flushed with 9 gal of water i think the bag it is in is a 3 gal (cant remem wich 1 i chose at hydro store)help me. i have a pedigree that is dying


That looks like a ph problem to me..

What is your ph running..


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 14, 2009)

AJ........

Ending week 7

Temp 78
PH 5.8
PPM 1600
RH 35%
ResTemp 68


----------



## SomeGuy (Nov 14, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> AJ........
> 
> Ending week 7
> 
> ...


 Great job with a 250 man.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 15, 2009)

SomeGuy said:


> Great job with a 250 man.


Thanks.......


----------



## whitewidow2 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great job Mindmelted... is it better to use a combination of fluoros and hps then to get better results during flowering?... you seem to have a lot of experience behind you... whats in the several small pots at the bottom of the tent?

My lemon skunk have been vegging for a week now... how long shoud i leave them in these small pots before transplanting?


----------



## whitewidow2 (Nov 17, 2009)

Great job Mindmelted... is it better to use a combination of fluoros and hps then to get better results during flowering?... you seem to have a lot of experience behind you... whats in the several small pots at the bottom of the tent?

My lemon skunk have been vegging for a week now... how long shoud i leave them in these small pots before transplanting?


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 17, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Great job Mindmelted... is it better to use a combination of fluoros and hps then to get better results during flowering?... you seem to have a lot of experience behind you... whats in the several small pots at the bottom of the tent?
> 
> My lemon skunk have been vegging for a week now... how long shoud i leave them in these small pots before transplanting?


 
I added the cfls because the plant got so big.But you will have some better results with added lights.The small pots are actually damp rid to help with humidity levels.


----------



## whitewidow2 (Nov 17, 2009)

Man you guys have got some good grows going on with freakin huge buds!! What am i doing wrong... i thought i was doing ok til i saw some of the photos. My temp and humidity levels are fine (~75F and 55%), dont know about pH tho as i dont have anything to check it with. Are you using CO2 as well? My plan is to get 5 plants into my small cupboard under that 250w - looking at the size of your AJ id be lucky to cram one of them in!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 17, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Man you guys have got some good grows going on with freakin huge buds!! What am i doing wrong... i thought i was doing ok til i saw some of the photos. My temp and humidity levels are fine (~75F and 55%), dont know about pH tho as i dont have anything to check it with. Are you using CO2 as well? My plan is to get 5 plants into my small cupboard under that 250w - looking at the size of your AJ id be lucky to cram one of them in!!!


 
No C02,are you flowering yet.If you are 55% humidity is a bit high,if not your are fine.A Ph meter is a must,i have 2 a cheap handheld and a continuous monitor one.
Looks like you are growing in soil.Hydro has a better growth rate than soil,but soil grown bud has a better taste(That is what most people say)My last 2 batches tasted and smoked great.I think ph in soil should be around 6.5!!!!


----------



## whitewidow2 (Nov 17, 2009)

I never realised you were growing hydro mindmelted... the results are certainly there to be seen as per your pics - i never knew one plant could get so freakin huge!! Yeah im a 1st timer with HPS and im growing in soil... just want the big buds like everyone else 

What humidity should i be aiming for in my flowering room... i am in week 6 of flowering at the moment.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 17, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> I never realised you were growing hydro mindmelted... the results are certainly there to be seen as per your pics - i never knew one plant could get so freakin huge!! Yeah im a 1st timer with HPS and im growing in soil... just want the big buds like everyone else
> 
> What humidity should i be aiming for in my flowering room... i am in week 6 of flowering at the moment.


Best range IMO is 35-45%

Higher and you risk getting moldy buds....


----------



## whitewidow2 (Nov 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Best range IMO is 35-45%
> 
> Higher and you risk getting moldy buds....


So is there any way i can bring the humidity down without using a dehumidifier... i have limited room in there.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 17, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> So is there any way i can bring the humidity down without using a dehumidifier... i have limited room in there.


That is why i am using the damp rid pots.

They are about $3.88 at homedepot and work pretty good.Just buy refill when needed.,


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 17, 2009)

Max air helps also but that's a really good deal for something that works!


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 17, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> Max air helps also but that's a really good deal for something that works!


Yeah for some reason my 545 cfm fan will only get the rh down to 48% with out the damp rid......


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Nov 17, 2009)

Have you tried just blowing the air around the room? I can keep my door cracked so that helps. Still a good solution you have there. I would have never known that existed but it does make sense for a wet basement.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Yeah for some reason my 545 cfm fan will only get the rh down to 48% with out the damp rid......


Wow this makes me feel bad for you guys, I have a problem raising my RH. I have 2 humidifiers, and even sometimes then the damn hygrometer reads "LO" lol.

I'll be moving to a more humid area soon.... damn it.... Guess I better save up for some Damp Rid and a dehumidifier  lol.

So if you have a dehumidifier do you still need to use the Damp Rid Mind? 

Definitely want to know  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 17, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> Wow this makes me feel bad for you guys, I have a problem raising my RH. I have 2 humidifiers, and even sometimes then the damn hygrometer reads "LO" lol.
> 
> I'll be moving to a more humid area soon.... damn it.... Guess I better save up for some Damp Rid and a dehumidifier  lol.
> 
> ...


I also have a dehumidifier in the room the tent is in..


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 17, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I also have a dehumidifier in the room the tent is in..


Damn.... 

Well I know one Mind that's gonna get a lot of questions when I move  lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 17, 2009)

Ask away Doobs.....lol


----------



## whitewidow2 (Nov 18, 2009)

I cant get damprid here but ive ordered something similar until i can afford a decent dehumidifier... its basically like a little sponge that takes dampness out of the air so im hoping that will help lower my humidity levels... i have 3 weeks left of flowering so im hoping to get it as low as i possibly can - wouldnt want anything to happen to them considering the time/expense/love that has gone into growing them.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 18, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> I cant get damprid here but ive ordered something similar until i can afford a decent dehumidifier... its basically like a little sponge that takes dampness out of the air so im hoping that will help lower my humidity levels... i have 3 weeks left of flowering so im hoping to get it as low as i possibly can - wouldnt want anything to happen to them considering the time/expense/love that has gone into growing them.


Just keep a eye on them and have good air-circulation and you should be fine.
A smoke report would be nice when cured....


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 18, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Ask away Doobs.....lol


Lol oh don't worry I will .


----------



## samstevens1 (Nov 19, 2009)

week 2-3 flowering

View attachment 624572

View attachment 624573

View attachment 624574

View attachment 624575

View attachment 624576

View attachment 624577

View attachment 624578

View attachment 624579

View attachment 624580

View attachment 624581

View attachment 624582

View attachment 624583

View attachment 624584

View attachment 624585

View attachment 624586

View attachment 624587

View attachment 624588

View attachment 624589


----------



## whitewidow2 (Nov 20, 2009)

Mindmelted... on the subject of adding fluoros to your grow as well as the hps - what fluoros are best to add? I know you can get red spectrum ones and ones that are better in the blue spectrum - what ones do you use?

I used to use cfls to grow and i have a large 150w red spectrum bulb complete with reflector which ive chucked in to the growroom (basically just balanced on some pots facing upwards) for some extra light in there. Ideally id like to hang some down either side of the hps as you have done in the picture of your applejack.

What wattage/type of bulb/amount is best to use - thanks.


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 20, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Mindmelted... on the subject of adding fluoros to your grow as well as the hps - what fluoros are best to add? I know you can get red spectrum ones and ones that are better in the blue spectrum - what ones do you use?
> 
> I used to use cfls to grow and i have a large 150w red spectrum bulb complete with reflector which ive chucked in to the growroom (basically just balanced on some pots facing upwards) for some extra light in there. Ideally id like to hang some down either side of the hps as you have done in the picture of your applejack.
> 
> What wattage/type of bulb/amount is best to use - thanks.


I am using 6 42wtt bulbs.
3 in 6500k and 3 2700k


----------



## whitewidow2 (Nov 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> I am using 6 42wtt bulbs.
> 3 in 6500k and 3 2700k


Is it best to go with a mix of the two spectrums... someone told me that if its for flowering only to go with red spectrum only - what do you think?


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 20, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Is it best to go with a mix of the two spectrums... someone told me that if its for flowering only to go with red spectrum only - what do you think?


It is good to have a little blue spectrum 2


----------



## onewize1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks mind melted. I went to green house's videos on youtube and they said to chec ph from run off. Under 4.0 (i have the droppers) i thought about cutting them all down but i cant bring myself to do it. whats the best way to raise my ph in soil? and my friend said it might be a bacteria manufactured into american sold soil. Ever heard of this?


----------



## Riggzy (Nov 26, 2009)

Just Picked up a 250 watt hydrofarm convertible and i'm excited about my new grow... I got 3 Blue Cheese Clones Comming Tommorow and I Preped the Grow Closet.. My Closet is 4ft.x2 1/2 and 6 1/2 feet tall.. But my supplemental grow area will be 2x2...I will be doing lst and i will be using BC Nutes(Grow,Boost,Bloom)..
Temps are good i did a test run with the light and stayed consistantly around 78-79 and i have good air-flow with an oascillating fan..my question i guess i am asking is how much of a yield do you think i could get with the 3 ladies under a 250 watt hps with lst..this is my 3rd grow and the last 2 were under cfl's and they were bagseed..think i could get 3oz??


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 27, 2009)

Week 9........


----------



## Wretched420 (Nov 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Week 9........




shits is fucking huge cant wait to see what you yield this round!!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Nov 27, 2009)

Wretched420 said:


> shits is fucking huge cant wait to see what you yield this round!!!


Damn long time.......


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 27, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Damn long time.......


Lol  .... Shhhh....

Lookin awesome Mind , as always.


----------



## DANKxGROWER (Nov 29, 2009)

What it do fellas? Well I need some help with this system "_idea"_ I got in mind. I need to know will this *Hydrofarm 15ft All System Socket & Lamp Cord Set* work with a *Galaxy 250w 150/240 Elec* *Ballast* *& 250w Bulb* for my flowering chamber? 

-http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/hydrofarm-15ft-all-system-socket-lamp-cord-set-p-2337.html 
-http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/galaxy-250w-120240v-electronic-ballast-p-2346.html

P.S To let ya'll know, I'm planning on doing a small vertical grow.


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 4, 2009)

Ok mindmelted.... how long did you veg that bitch for? She sure has put on some weight


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 4, 2009)

She only went for 3 weeks from seed


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 4, 2009)

wussep peoplz i bought a 250 hps and i plan on growing 6 plants with it how much doe u guys think i will yield


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 4, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Week 9........


are those cfl's the only lights ur using???cuz daamn..


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 5, 2009)

Budda_Luva said:


> are those cfl's the only lights ur using???cuz daamn..


No i got a 250 above the plant....


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 5, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> She only went for 3 weeks from seed


haha - my ladies are ready for trimming next week - moneys getting invested in better ventilation tho... i will post some pics when trimmed


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hey all and happy holidays to you all, ive been a cfl user only since ive started my growing experience and ive learned quite a bit on this sight about the proccess..but now its time to tangle with the big boys no im not going 1000watts but i am moving up to the 250 watt cool tube complete with electronic ballast.. My DIY grow room is 20"x32"x4' i have 1x 6" 180cfm inline fan to go with the cool tube and i have 1x 4" duct fan to serve as my box exaust i'll be using the passive intake method to bring fresh air into the cab by way of the 4"exaust fan..i think i have it pretty well figured out just want to be certain the room where i have my set up just happens to be the hottest darn room in the house but the only one available..so this is what i need to know..do i conect the duct work to the bottom of the cabs intake and then to the 6" fan then the 6" fan directly to the cool tube blowing fresh outside air across bulb and then out the top opposite? im not worried about the other fan and its passive intake ive been using that formula for my other grows.its the right set up for the cool tube im more concerned with..any help is much appreciated and i love the thread as well as the forum would love to join if allowed once my 250w set up is complete..check out my 200 watt cfl grow blue mystic in my sig..thanks again..peace pot prosperity..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 7, 2009)

looking for a lil assistance here damm where is everyone at..


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 7, 2009)

You'll be fine. Those 250's put out some heat but not that much and 180 is more than enogh for your grow space. I run a 265 cfm and I've got a 400, a 250 and 8-10 unvented 40 watt cfl's going in my 3' x 7' x 7' space and it keeps it around room temp + 2* max with the door crack an inch (my version of passive intake).


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 7, 2009)

Week 11......


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 7, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> You'll be fine. Those 250's put out some heat but not that much and 180 is more than enogh for your grow space. I run a 265 cfm and I've got a 400, a 250 and 8-10 unvented 40 watt cfl's going in my 3' x 7' x 7' space and it keeps it around room temp + 2* max with the door crack an inch (my version of passive intake).


 hey thanks for the wisdom really appreciated do one thing you didnt mention is should i pull or push through the cool tube ??? thanks again.peace pot prosperity.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 7, 2009)

Pull it out. That will draw cooler air into the cool tube


----------



## Budda_Luva (Dec 8, 2009)

so what u guys think ill yield with 6 plants and a 250 watt hps maybe with some cfls in there 2


----------



## Riggzy (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm doing six but in the beginning i had three.. after 30 days i addedd three more that way i harvest 3 plants every 30 days or so "depends on strain"...I'm doing blue cheese i harvest between 2-2.5oz every 30 days (getting better each time i think i could do 3-4 with some more experience) ..with one 250 watt MH in my veg closet(3x3x6H) and 250 watt hps with 6 42 watt cfl's on the side for side lighting in another closet,a 3x3x6H space for a total of 44,200 lumens...ussually I lst 2 of the plants and i let the other just grow on its own..I use bc nutes Grow,Bloom,Boost..Also i have access to Pot of Gold,Skunk # 1,and Northen Lights..But right now i like the Cheese..I veg them only for 2- 3 weeks and then right to the flower room... Sorry no pics i don't even own a digital camera lol what a loser i am..but i'll see if i can snag one from someone..I've been reading the pages of this thread for about 3 weeks now on and off and i would like to say hi to everyone and happy growing..peace!!


----------



## Riggzy (Dec 15, 2009)

The only reason why i'm not using a 400 watt hps instead is because of heat issues...With the 250 and the cfl's on the side i'm able to keep my temps at around 78-80..i had a 400hps in there and i was fighting to keep the temps at 85-87... i can't vent the way i want because its a rental property..so i can't just go cuttin holes in shit.. party on!!


----------



## robinduhhood1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Hey guys this is is my first grow so please dont discourage me hah but any i started out with 2 plants and one was male so im stuck with one lady. vegged with cfls and now i am about 5 days in flowering with BC nuts and my ph is at 5.9. so of course its a hydro setup with gravel as the medium. only got one fan in there just for air flow. pplease help any comments are welcome to what improve on this. but so far im looking good.


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 15, 2009)

5 days into flower and she's budding like that! Wow! How long did you veg? What strain is that?


----------



## Riggzy (Dec 16, 2009)

robinduhhood1 said:


> Hey guys this is is my first grow so please dont discourage me hah but any i started out with 2 plants and one was male so im stuck with one lady. vegged with cfls and now i am about 5 days in flowering with BC nuts and my ph is at 5.9. so of course its a hydro setup with gravel as the medium. only got one fan in there just for air flow. pplease help any comments are welcome to what improve on this. but so far im looking good.


 Lookin Real Nice My man....


----------



## Riggzy (Dec 16, 2009)

Man i'm 30 days into flowering Blue Cheese and its starting to stink!! its got that blueberry skunk smell with a dank smell of.... i guess cheese is the best way to describe it!!!... lol !!! i guess thats why they call it cheese.... it such a intoxicating smell....man these are gonna be good.... gonna venture out over the weekend and pick up a camera and hopefully i'll have some pics up soon... I went to Amsterdam last year with 4 buddies and fell in love with this strain..thats all i smoked for 4 days...my friends had to keep pulling the joint out of my hand because i was never passing it!!!...so far my 250 watt hps with 642cfl's is doing the job on 3 plants 2 lst and 1 normal....i'm very impressed with what a 250 watt can do in a closet grow...also i'm learning alot from the regulars that post on this thread...i've done alot of reading over the last week or so and picked up alot of tips from you guys...keep up the good work!!


----------



## jonnyquest (Dec 16, 2009)

Riggzy said:


> I'm doing six but in the beginning i had three.. after 30 days i addedd three more that way i harvest 3 plants every 30 days or so "depends on strain"...I'm doing blue cheese i harvest between 2-2.5oz every 30 days (getting better each time i think i could do 3-4 with some more experience) ..with one 250 watt MH in my veg closet(3x3x6H) and 250 watt hps with 6 42 watt cfl's on the side for side lighting in another closet,a 3x3x6H space for a total of 44,200 lumens...ussually I lst 2 of the plants and i let the other just grow on its own..I use bc nutes Grow,Bloom,Boost..Also i have access to Pot of Gold,Skunk # 1,and Northen Lights..But right now i like the Cheese..I veg them only for 2- 3 weeks and then right to the flower room... Sorry no pics i don't even own a digital camera lol what a loser i am..but i'll see if i can snag one from someone..I've been reading the pages of this thread for about 3 weeks now on and off and i would like to say hi to everyone and happy growing..peace!!


im growing blueberry skunk at the moment which is closely related to the pot of gold (assuming its flying dutchman) and its a pleasure, i was gonna do pot of gold next so if you do grow it any time soon id love to see a journal


----------



## Riggzy (Dec 16, 2009)

jonnyquest said:


> im growing blueberry skunk at the moment which is closely related to the pot of gold (assuming its flying dutchman) and its a pleasure, i was gonna do pot of gold next so if you do grow it any time soon id love to see a journal


Yes My Friend The Pot of Gold Of Flying Dutchmen seeds...a very nice yielding plant..I think it was a cannibas cup finalist in like 2003 or something..the smell of blueberry skunk is out of this world!!...i keep going in the room just to get a wiff!!! happy growing...


----------



## Riggzy (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey Everyone Heres My Blue Cheese Grow..3 plants Using 1 250 watt hps with 6 42 watt cfl for a total of 44,500 lumens...Using Pro-mix Soil with some perlite and B.C. nutes Boost, Bloom,grow..2 are lst'd and one is growing normally..the hps is a convertible MH/Hps...Temps are At 78-80..and everything seems to be going well..there are on day 29 of flowering and theres a nice auroma of blueberry skunk in the room..the camera is not the greatest but it did the job..I have another little veg closet going on with a couple of clones vegging to come in the room in a few days..so i can keep the rotation going..I'll update again in about a week or so..


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 16, 2009)

Riggzy said:


> Hey Everyone Heres My Blue Cheese Grow..3 plants Using 1 250 watt hps with 6 42 watt cfl for a total of 44,500 lumens...Using Pro-mix Soil with some perlite and B.C. nutes Boost, Bloom,grow..2 are lst'd and one is growing normally..the hps is a convertible MH/Hps...Temps are At 78-80..and everything seems to be going well..there are on day 29 of flowering and theres a nice auroma of blueberry skunk in the room..the camera is not the greatest but it did the job..I have another little veg closet going on with a couple of clones vegging to come in the room in a few days..so i can keep the rotation going..I'll update again in about a week or so..


 
Looking good,keep up the good work.


----------



## Riggzy (Dec 16, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Looking good,keep up the good work.


Thanks alot bro... seen some of your grows on this thread...your the man!!


----------



## robinduhhood1 (Dec 16, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> 5 days into flower and she's budding like that! Wow! How long did you veg? What strain is that?


i vegged for about a month and its bagseed so i ave no idea what it is. but ya it took 2 weeks from 12/12 to finally show sex an once i threw that 250w in there just started to bud like crazy ill keeep you guys updated


----------



## Riggzy (Dec 16, 2009)

robinduhhood1 said:


> i vegged for about a month and its bagseed so i ave no idea what it is. but ya it took 2 weeks from 12/12 to finally show sex an once i threw that 250w in there just started to bud like crazy ill keeep you guys updated


Sometimes you luck out with some bagseed.. i had a few plants from bagseed when i was first learning to grow(still learning lol) that actually ended up being real-nice...the high was fantastic and tasted real good too...hey.. you never know what your goona get!!!


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 16, 2009)

It's like a box of chocolates and that's all I got to say about that! LOL!


----------



## robinduhhood1 (Dec 16, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> It's like a box of chocolates and that's all I got to say about that! LOL!



hahah nicely put. lets just hope they are some chocolates!


----------



## robinduhhood1 (Dec 16, 2009)

robinduhhood1 said:


> hahah nicely put. lets just hope they are some chocolates!


haha i mean good chocolates hah stoned sorry


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 16, 2009)

All chocolates are good! Just depends on what kind you like! LOL!


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't like chocolate....

Yeah weird I know, especially being a chick and all.... but it seriously makes my stomach turn....

I can do Hot chocolate and stuff that's kind of got that chocolate flavor or minimal chocolate in it, but like a hershey kiss or something no....

Every once in awhile I'll eat a chocolate bar but that's like once a year maybe lol.

Edit: And by the way hey guys long time no see, how's it growin?


----------



## robinduhhood1 (Dec 17, 2009)

Doobieus said:


> I don't like chocolate....
> 
> Yeah weird I know, especially being a chick and all.... but it seriously makes my stomach turn....
> 
> ...



haha wow ya ummm chocolate... but yea growing is good hopefully have some pics up soon they are now a week old soo ill let u guys know soon.. anyone else want to show off their grow?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 17, 2009)

How's it going Doob? Did you know that pot and chocolate stimulate the same synapes in your brain? Maybe you're just full! Me, I'm a chocaholic and a pot head to boot. I got skilz! Woman are so delicate! Gotta love 'em though! LOL!


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh wait were you guys talking about a plant or like chocolate chocolate?

Lol sorry been sick lately, kind of off....

Pffft my girl's the delicate one, not I dear sir lol.


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 17, 2009)

Week 12 home stretch.....


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 17, 2009)

Rest of the AJ pics....


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 17, 2009)

Slide into home spikes UP!


----------



## businessmen (Dec 19, 2009)

So what seems to be the average yield with the 250s? Is 4 zones too high a hope? Ive got 4 plants under a hortilux super hps just going into flower now. 2 White Widow, 2 Super Skunk. Went in at 12 inches. Plan to prune up the bottom 3rd of branches, which Ive already started. I plan to put 6 in next round. Have some seedlings. Actually I have some purple indicas sexing soon that I will probably try to slap in there next to the other 4.


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 19, 2009)

4 zips should be your usual unless your messing around with new shit i guess..


----------



## Riggzy (Dec 20, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Rest of the AJ pics....


 Those are lokkin real nice bro...


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 20, 2009)

my next grow im going to put 5 under the 250


----------



## robinduhhood1 (Dec 20, 2009)

the pictures were taken yesterday and just look t the stretch the plat has made. is this normal for it and i moved the light up a bit because i was a bit afraid of it burning it from the significant stretch. and just wondering how much you guys think i could get off this?!

So the first picture is from the 15 and the second is from the 19..


----------



## Wretched420 (Dec 21, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> my next grow im going to put 5 under the 250



well your light can only support so much room 3 - 5 gall pots run 4 plants at most but i would do 1-2 plants and bigg pots. keep that bulb atleast 5-8 inches close and you can pull some nice yields.....im sure people will shine in im just browsing lazy and stoned and saw your post gotta help a out


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 21, 2009)

Big Bang bottled and sealed


----------



## Riggzy (Dec 21, 2009)

whitewidow2 said:


> Big Bang bottled and sealed


 Yummy....what time should i come over


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 21, 2009)

4.20 baby!


----------



## gabrownzfan (Dec 22, 2009)

Hey guys

i have a 250 W HPS grow going now but have a couple questions as far as stealth. is it the heat, or electricity use that determines stealth?
how much heat does a 400 W HPS put out?
or even a 600 W HPS?

or is it the electricity use?

my area is probably 3' x 4' and i'm using a 250 W HPS - is this the best or should i use a 400 or even a 600W? i'm doing a hydro grow with 1 container for now (1-20 gal tub) with 8 net pots but i'm finding plants get too big for 8 net pots so i'm thinking of using only 6 net pots (3 3/4" net pots). 

any suggestions are completely hypothetical!! wink wink


----------



## whitewidow2 (Dec 22, 2009)

gab - with those spec lights i dont think you have too much to worry about heat wise.... or electricity wise for that matter - maybe if you had 4 x 1000watters you might have a problem - just dont vent to the outside, mine just vents back into my room and i open a window for circualtion and to allow cooler fresh air in. Apparently FLIR cant see through walls and only detects heat build up in a particular room (see barry coopers vid on youtube just type in FLIR) so if you distribute that heat to other rooms of your house as well or run it into an ac unit you should have no problems at all. Hope that helps

Now my question.. someone said earlier how many plants should you do under a 250... my next grow is going to be 5 as i have a very small grow space 0.5mx0.8mx1.7m and there is potential to get 6 under - thoughts?


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 22, 2009)

A 250 can handle a 3x3 area just fine. I have one res with a 250 over it that is 3x4 so I put in a couple of sets of 40 watt 6400k cfl (two to a reflector using a splitter) when I turn to flower. I can get those 40 watt really close to a promising bud to max it out. You can use a 400 to get pretty much the same thing but you'll still want to add some cfl's for side lights to get to that bud under the canopy. A 400 is a lot hotter than a 250. I have one of each now. I wouldn't attempt a grow with a 400 without proper ventilation for the heat.

Power wise is pretty easy to figure. Your power bill list your cost per kilowatt hour. a 250 is 1/4 of that cost per hour and the 400 is 2/5ths of that cost. My rate is 6 cents per kilowatt hour which is low from what I hear. Here's a sample calculation from my grow. I have a 400 and a 250, some cfl's, pumps, etc so I figure I run at max about 1 kw per hour total. 6 cents x 12 hours for 12/12 and so it cost me 72 cents a day or abut $25 per month in electricity to run my room. Stealth wise that is nothing that will alert anyone that you grow. 

Number of plants under the light is strictly a function of the mature height and girth of your particular strain. I grow Barney's Farm LSD and it grows to about 35" max (with supercropping) but has strong side branching. Two fem plants will fill a 3x3 space if you supercrop and turn the netpots on their side at some point during the grow. Turning the netpot on their side involves lifting them out of the portholes about an inch, tiping them about 30-45 degrees and taping them in place. Just don't pull them out so the slits in the netpots show and the roots never see any light. I do this about 3 weeks into flower and the underbud get expose to the light and grow to meet it and you increase your yield.


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 22, 2009)

MostlyCrazy said:


> A 250 can handle a 3x3 area just fine. I have one res with a 250 over it that is 3x4 so I put in a couple of sets of 40 watt 6400k cfl (two to a reflector using a splitter) when I turn to flower. I can get those 40 watt really close to a promising bud to max it out. You can use a 400 to get pretty much the same thing but you'll still want to add some cfl's for side lights to get to that bud under the canopy. A 400 is a lot hotter than a 250. I have one of each now. I wouldn't attempt a grow with a 400 without proper ventilation for the heat.
> 
> Power wise is pretty easy to figure. Your power bill list your cost per kilowatt hour. a 250 is 1/4 of that cost per hour and the 400 is 2/5ths of that cost. My rate is 6 cents per kilowatt hour which is low from what I hear. Here's a sample calculation from my grow. I have a 400 and a 250, some cfl's, pumps, etc so I figure I run at max about 1 kw per hour total. *6 cents x 12 hours for 12/12 and so it cost me 72 cents a day or abut $2500 per month in electricity to run my room.* Stealth wise that is nothing that will alert anyone that you grow.
> 
> Number of plants under the light is strictly a function of the mature height and girth of your particular strain. I grow Barney's Farm LSD and it grows to about 35" max (with supercropping) but has strong side branching. Two fem plants will fill a 3x3 space if you supercrop and turn the netpots on their side at some point during the grow. Turning the netpot on their side involves lifting them out of the portholes about an inch, tiping them about 30-45 degrees and taping them in place. Just don't pull them out so the slits in the netpots show and the roots never see any light. I do this about 3 weeks into flower and the underbud get expose to the light and grow to meet it and you increase your yield.


Say waaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
Lol I'm guessing that was a typo
I think you meant it would be around $25.00 per month
And yeah 6 cents per killowatt hour is pretty low, aren't you lucky haha


----------



## MostlyCrazy (Dec 22, 2009)

Good catch Tom! I corrected it! Thanks. Poor GABrownzfan probably had a heart attack if he read that before I corrected!

Yea, 6 cents is pretty low but I live with a woman who never likes whatever temp is in here! I not sure she understands how a thermostat works! LOL! She has a masters degree but it's no help here!


----------



## smitty420420 (Dec 22, 2009)

hey i use a 250 hps and do pretty good ive done several breeds of lowryder and am now starting trainwreck thai haze skunk and magic under a 250 with some double ds and solo ryders in another i got this huge flower pot for 7 bucks its like 7 gallon just throw em in and lable


----------



## tom__420 (Dec 22, 2009)

smitty420420 said:


> hey i use a 250 hps and do pretty good ive done several breeds of lowryder and am now starting trainwreck thai haze skunk and magic under a 250 with some double ds and solo ryders in another i got this huge flower pot for 7 bucks its like 7 gallon just throw em in and lable


Welcome to rollitup, and welcome to the 250w club


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 25, 2009)

So here we go to all at the 250 club i hope to have finally found the place ive been looking for. Ive primarilly been a cfl grower until my last bluemystic grow it was so good that my ole lady actually jumped on the band wagon and got me some x-mas toys there is just one problem she got me a 400w hps/mh electronic ballast cooltube complete set up now wait thats not the prob great system to have but two things are wrong my grow area is not large enough to support that and #2 they sent her a cool tube the size of pee wee hermans pecker..they sent her the short ass 9" cooltube when she ordered the 16" obviously im not happy because im almost into flowering nl x haze/skunk #1 /blue mystic bubbleicious /papaya so i need my equipment like yesterday.anyway after reading this thread for over two days ive come to realize my grow area wont support that 400 so i spoke with the vender and hes going to send ne the 250w complete cooltube set up with digital electronic ballast so here are my box set up.. im going to run 2x 80 cfm inline fans for the cooltube fresh air intake and hot air exaust one pushing one pulling.i have another 4" 80 cfm inline fan for the sole purpose of box air circulation and fresh air with passive intake my box is 20" d x 32"w x 40" h i need to know what the thread thinks is this ok i hope to have at least 4 females out of the beans i mentioned will i have problems with heating or light coverage? all help is very welcome and most valuable..thanks and happy new year and merry x-mas..Peace pot proserity


----------



## Riggzy (Dec 26, 2009)

stinkbudd1 said:


> So here we go to all at the 250 club i hope to have finally found the place ive been looking for. Ive primarilly been a cfl grower until my last bluemystic grow it was so good that my ole lady actually jumped on the band wagon and got me some x-mas toys there is just one problem she got me a 400w hps/mh electronic ballast cooltube complete set up now wait thats not the prob great system to have but two things are wrong my grow area is not large enough to support that and #2 they sent her a cool tube the size of pee wee hermans pecker..they sent her the short ass 9" cooltube when she ordered the 16" obviously im not happy because im almost into flowering nl x haze/skunk #1 /blue mystic bubbleicious /papaya so i need my equipment like yesterday.anyway after reading this thread for over two days ive come to realize my grow area wont support that 400 so i spoke with the vender and hes going to send ne the 250w complete cooltube set up with digital electronic ballast so here are my box set up.. im going to run 2x 80 cfm inline fans for the cooltube fresh air intake and hot air exaust one pushing one pulling.i have another 4" 80 cfm inline fan for the sole purpose of box air circulation and fresh air with passive intake my box is 20" d x 32"w x 40" h i need to know what the thread thinks is this ok i hope to have at least 4 females out of the beans i mentioned will i have problems with heating or light coverage? all help is very welcome and most valuable..thanks and happy new year and merry x-mas..Peace pot proserity


 yo bro .. you make sure you give your old lady a big kiss or take her out to a nice dinner..thats a great gift and a kind thought..even though it wasn't exactly what you wanted..i would be floored if my wife bought me anything for growing(she doesn't smoke)..but anyway kudos to the old lady(wife,girlfriend,whatever)...Merry X-mas..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 26, 2009)

Riggzy said:


> yo bro .. you make sure you give your old lady a big kiss or take her out to a nice dinner..thats a great gift and a kind thought..even though it wasn't exactly what you wanted..i would be floored if my wife bought me anything for growing(she doesn't smoke)..but anyway kudos to the old lady(wife,girlfriend,whatever)...Merry X-mas..


hey no problem she already got he dues lol but it is great to have her on board one less trip to deal with after she seen and tested what i did with cfl's last grow her confidence grew so here i am hopefully getting into the 250 club next..PPP


----------



## Riggzy (Dec 26, 2009)

stinkbudd1 said:


> hey no problem she already got he dues lol but it is great to have her on board one less trip to deal with after she seen and tested what i did with cfl's last grow her confidence grew so here i am hopefully getting into the 250 club next..PPP


 hey and don't get rid of those cfl's...i use mine with my 250 watt and it helps tremendously..thats if you have the room to add them... i'm in a 3x3x6 space so i can get away with it..i have 45,000 lumens in that space and i get good results 5,000 lumens per sq ft..28,000 from the hps and 6 cfl's 42 watt another 17,000(nice for (3-5 plants...I rotate 3 every 30 days)..your space is smaller than that so i don't know if you can pull that off,but you might be able to get away with a couple and not six..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 27, 2009)

Riggzy said:


> hey and don't get rid of those cfl's...i use mine with my 250 watt and it helps tremendously..thats if you have the room to add them... i'm in a 3x3x6 space so i can get away with it..i have 45,000 lumens in that space and i get good results 5,000 lumens per sq ft..28,000 from the hps and 6 cfl's 42 watt another 17,000(nice for (3-5 plants...I rotate 3 every 30 days)..your space is smaller than that so i don't know if you can pull that off,but you might be able to get away with a couple and not six..


 thanks a lot for the feed back really apreciated drop by the grow in my sig and see how it comes out love to have you there all knowledge welcome..peace pot prosperity


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey clubbers check out my apple jack....

Page 39....

***Doob's and Mind's Growinpalooza!!* **​


----------



## robinduhhood1 (Dec 31, 2009)

ok so here they are about a 2 weeks and 2 days old but tomorrow they will 3 weeks old so ill take some pics then.. let me know what u guys think i will get off this. also this is a hydro grow with bc nuts and my ph is at 5.9 so all is well for me for now. let me here your opinion


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 31, 2009)

Happy New Years Clubbers...


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Mindmelted said:


> Happy New Years Clubbers...


 and a safe one to you as well!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 2, 2010)

Total wet weight was 1,515 grams...

Main cola was 20 inches long and weighed in at 187.1 grams...


----------



## KpSic (Jan 2, 2010)

420swed said:


> *heres some random pics of my plant under 250w hps from 2 week of flowering to 3 week.*


Those are some BROLIC leaves. Looks very healthy; nice grow


----------



## KpSic (Jan 3, 2010)

Mindmelted said:


> Total wet weight was 1,515 grams...
> 
> Main cola was 20 inches long and weighed in at 187.1 grams...


That's a crazy grow, congratulations... I couldn't imagine a 6 ounce cola. That's nuts.

+rep


----------



## businessmen (Jan 3, 2010)

Nice Mindmelted! How much supplemental CFL did you have in there?


----------



## TheDifferenceX (Jan 3, 2010)

Here's one of my 2 ladies from my first indoor grow.. about 11 weeks into flower when the pics were taken, getting close to the finish line now...


----------



## Riggzy (Jan 4, 2010)

Everybody nice grows!!!! gotta love the 250 hps...smoke up!!!


----------



## Riggzy (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, Since everyone is showing off there ladies I couldn't resist.. heres's my blue cheese grow day 47....


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 4, 2010)

Hey just picked upa 250hps got about 7 plants veggin in my closet got my seeds from Toronto 420 seed bank, got 10hindu kush ,5 northernlights skunk and they gave me a 5 pack of random seeds so i planted all 5 random and2 hk tryed planting some of the northern lights but 3 outa 5 haven't germed so that's not lookin good. Anyways all the plants are in 2l bottles
with soil there all about 8-9 inches tall. Will post pics later. 
I'm just wondering what's thee most you people have got with a 250hps with around the same ammount of plants
thanks eh!
-Zen


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 5, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Nice Mindmelted! How much supplemental CFL did you have in there?


I had 6 42 watters extra in the tent...


----------



## businessmen (Jan 5, 2010)

Zen that sounds ok number but flower now! Now now now!


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 6, 2010)

Flower noww? Why would you say that, there deffinitly not at the height I want them at. And I still want to cut clones . My question is to people who have grown around the same number of plants give er take 1-2 with a 250 hps how much there end weight result was. And how long was grown and with wha nute s. I'm using advanced nutes right now.


----------



## chknhwk (Jan 6, 2010)

hey guys i was wondering who out their has pics of their grow of SATIVA 2 weeks into flower with of course a 250 watter i would like some comparison to mine. i know sativas take a while to finish up but do they take longer to start to?


----------



## MangledRemainz (Jan 7, 2010)

ZenOne said:


> Flower noww? Why would you say that, there deffinitly not at the height I want them at. And I still want to cut clones . My question is to people who have grown around the same number of plants give er take 1-2 with a 250 hps how much there end weight result was. And how long was grown and with wha nute s. I'm using advanced nutes right now.


What's up? I had one plant that I vegged for 4 weeks and then flowered for 8 1/2 weeks. The plant produced a little over 3oz for me. I did run in to a few problems with the ph meter that caused the ph to be way to low but was able to catch fairly quickly to fix. I use the advanced nuts 3 part system with big bud to advanced nuts website feeding schedule since this was my first grow. Hope this info helps some.


----------



## businessmen (Jan 7, 2010)

Zen I have 4 plants flowered at 12 inches under a 250. Two I LST'd a little and they branched a lot. But they are the perfect size, wouldnt want them any bigger. You have 7!? Are yours sexed? Your expecting to get rid of some males? 7 plants under a 250 flowered at 12 inches is asking too much. The lower 3rd of my plants are getting zero light, And the leaves have been dying from the bottom up. Of course I have a nice small enclosed area to maximize my light. 23inx23inx5ft tall. 

Next time I plan to flower at about 9 inches with 6 plants of 6 different varieties.. Of course it depends on variety. If you have pure indicas 12" is about right. I have hybrids, they are 3 weeks in flower and have more then doubled. They are about done with the stretch now. 3 of my varieties next time are pure indica, I might let them veg to 12 inches cus they probably wont even double height in flower. Its gonna take some tweeking for sure for me to get it right with all the strains. Im super anal about keeping my light close and my canapy even. My lights about 2 inches from tops, and I train them to all stay within a few inches of eachother.


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 7, 2010)

MangledRemainz said:


> What's up? I had one plant that I vegged for 4 weeks and then flowered for 8 1/2 weeks. The plant produced a little over 3oz for me. I did run in to a few problems with the ph meter that caused the ph to be way to low but was able to catch fairly quickly to fix. I use the advanced nuts 3 part system with big bud to advanced nuts website feeding schedule since this was my first grow. Hope this info helps some.


Sweet 3 oza isent to shabby at all expecially for your first grow,congrats! Got any pictures of the grow ?


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 7, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Zen I have 4 plants flowered at 12 inches under a 250. Two I LST'd a little and they branched a lot. But they are the perfect size, wouldnt want them any bigger. You have 7!? Are yours sexed? Your expecting to get rid of some males? 7 plants under a 250 flowered at 12 inches is asking too much. The lower 3rd of my plants are getting zero light, And the leaves have been dying from the bottom up. Of course I have a nice small enclosed area to maximize my light.
> 
> So how much are u expecting from them 4? I have not sexed yet they are all from seed so when they are readdy I will cut clone and root into rockwool and flip them clones on 12/12 so I don't have to waist any valueble vegging time. And about the light I will also be suplying a cupple extra 100w cfls for the bottoms of th plants. My grow space is about 3ftx3ftx 5ft
> temps very from 75-85 f
> ...


----------



## businessmen (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeah 3 oz isnt too bad from a 250 I dont think. So your breeding and cloning? Id bag the male flowers and kill it as soon as you collect enough pollen to get a few seeds on the plant you want to knock up. And just a few 100s? Your almost doubling your light... Thatll help


----------



## MangledRemainz (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks!! I wasn't able to do pictures this round but my next grow will be fun now that I have the first one out of the way. I will try to put up pictures of the setup and the final product of the first grow. It's smokes well and packs a punch. Just the way my wife and I like it. b Starting next grow this weekend.


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 7, 2010)

Yeh once I get all my plants sexed I'll be putting in 4 100w cfls on the bottoms of my plants to add to my 250 w hps
so I'm hoping for the best with 650w of light, I will also be using molasses for flowering as I allways have and had nothing but good results.

-Zen


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 7, 2010)

MangledRemainz said:


> Thanks!! I wasn't able to do pictures this round but my next grow will be fun now that I have the first one out of the way. I will try to put up pictures of the setup and the final product of the first grow. It's smokes well and packs a punch. Just the way my wife and I like it. b Starting next grow this weekend.


Sweet new grow , what's ur set up like ? And what will you be growing


----------



## MangledRemainz (Jan 7, 2010)

ZenOne said:


> Sweet new grow , what's ur set up like ? And what will you be growing


Running 2 dwc tote buckets with 2 5" net pots in each. My first grow 2 were stunted and 1 was male, I was happy with 1 female. 250 hps of course, but I just bought a 250 cfl set to veg with but will also be adding this to the flower stage this time. I have a duct booster for exaust, a 7" circle fan from Walmart and another 7" circle oscillating fan in a 2' L. X 4' W. X 5' H. tent. I'm doing 2 White Widow seeds and 2 Mix Bag Med Grade Unknowns. Friend gave me his seeds and didn't label seeds.


----------



## tamjam69 (Jan 12, 2010)

hello everyone i shall be joining this club by next tuesday i will then have my 250w kit and be starting my 2nd grow.

i cant wait!!! see you all soon


----------



## indogrobro (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi tamjam good to you see you in here mate. Conngrats on the ak48s by the way followed most your journal. What's the smoke like by the way? I'm about 3 weeks from harvest on mine. Starting to get itchy now lol.


----------



## probo24 (Jan 12, 2010)

What's up 250ers


I only flower 2 plants at time.
Just a small personal garden.

This unknown sativa flowered under
250 for 80 days.
Final weight was 4.42oz with a 31.5g
main.
Added to the indica i harvested on 12/14
Total weight of this harvest 6.66oz.

250 rocks for small grows.


----------



## SUPER LUIGI (Jan 12, 2010)

My grow box spec's

size 40x24x53 inchs

light 250w htg hps/mh set up

exhaust fan 8" inline 240 to 500 cfm set on 240cfm 

attic space thermostat set on 78 f

small fan inside circulating air

exhaust fan and attic thermostat keep box at 78f fan turns on for five min every 1/2 hour or so.....

I think the light has plenty of lumens for the six plants im growing the shiney bubble wrap helps

they have three way meters for soil, water/light/ph the meter uses photosynthesis to detect light. every where in my box had a good reading.

I also made the box light tight so i could flower with it too. zero light when in the night cycle

PLANTS 
LEFT> GOLDEN GOAT
MIDDLE> NORTHEN LIGHTS/HAZE
RIGHT> SOUR DIESEL


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 14, 2010)

probo24 said:


> What's up 250ers
> 
> 
> I only flower 2 plants at time.
> ...


fatty nug you got there!!!


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 14, 2010)

SUPER LUIGI said:


> My grow box spec's
> 
> size 40x24x53 inchs
> 
> ...


right on man nice box looking good you running that box for vegg and flower or you got separate rooms?


----------



## budboost (Jan 14, 2010)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/289108-250w-hps-5-plant-wardrobe.html


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 14, 2010)

How long dose everyone usually vegg for before switching to12/12?


----------



## gibekm1 (Jan 14, 2010)

i have a 36"x30"x48" grow tent with a 250w hps light will a 6inch booster fan be enough for ventalation. The grow will be in a basement wher temps are probobly below 70 degrees


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 14, 2010)

gibekm1 said:


> i have a 36"x30"x48" grow tent with a 250w hps light will a 6inch booster fan be enough for ventalation. The grow will be in a basement wher temps are probobly below 70 degrees


Then you more then likely wont need to cool light if you use ur light to heat ur space


----------



## businessmen (Jan 15, 2010)

I definitely had to cool my 250 in my 23"X23"X5' cabinet. But then again I have it 2" from my plants. And its below 70 in the room


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol thought I'd drop in real quick and check on the club  lol Mind looks like you got your work cut out for you , and Wretched it's nice to see that you made an appearance .

Things are lookin' good boys and gals, I'll be back to help in a couple months .


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 16, 2010)

ZenOne said:


> How long dose everyone usually vegg for before switching to12/12?


Minimum of 4 weeks or let them sex themselves then switch.


----------



## Jay_normous (Jan 17, 2010)

SUPER LUIGI said:


> My grow box spec's
> 
> size 40x24x53 inchs
> 
> ...


Thats nicely put together... real tidy...


----------



## Riggzy (Jan 18, 2010)

Just Harvested My Blue Cheese Grow(3 plants 2 lst and one straight up) that i've been posting on over last month or so(around page 299)...did the harvest yesterday and had 320 grams wet..so i'm thinking around 105 grams dried (1/3 of wet weight) what do you guys think.. thats about right??..I ussually get a 1/3 or 33%...maybe a little less there is some stem to trim once completley dry..I always do this every time I harvest its like guessing a baby's weight lol!!! a couple times I only lost half the weight..different strain though(Pot of Gold)..sorry no pics yet hope to have them up soon..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Riggzy said:


> Just Harvested My Blue Cheese Grow(3 plants 2 lst and one straight up) that i've been posting on over last month or so(around page 299)...did the harvest yesterday and had 320 grams wet..so i'm thinking around 105 grams dried (1/3 of wet weight) what do you guys think.. thats about right??..I ussually get a 1/3 or 33%...maybe a little less there is some stem to trim once completley dry..I always do this every time I harvest its like guessing a baby's weight lol!!! a couple times I only lost half the weight..different strain though(Pot of Gold)..sorry no pics yet hope to have them up soon..


 hey sounds like a nice clean grow riggzy i hope you get that 1/2 return weight off those ladies..cant wait for pic's i love cheeeeeeeeeese..PPP


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 18, 2010)

wow nice to see this thread is active and still has great people in it!!!!
usually within 3000 post on a thread its mostly drama.. here all love !! thanks for keeping it real people!!!

share the knowledge share with others!!!


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> wow nice to see this thread is active and still has great people in it!!!!
> usually within 3000 post on a thread its mostly drama.. here all love !! thanks for keeping it real people!!!
> 
> share the knowledge share with others!!!


 whats up wretched, been a while do you have a grow going? if so shoot me the link my friend so i can drop by.. as for the thread, good topic's good peeps makes for good long lasting informative threads, always a good read here..


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 18, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> whats up wretched, been a while do you have a grow going? if so shoot me the link my friend so i can drop by.. as for the thread, good topic's good peeps makes for good long lasting informative threads, always a good read here..


right on man!!!!
yea i dont have a journal on here.. ill have to make one..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 18, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> right on man!!!!
> yea i dont have a journal on here.. ill have to make one..


 cool i'll be here when you do..Peace


----------



## hempstead (Jan 20, 2010)

Am I eligible to join even though I have a 250mh ballast with a 220w hps conversion?heh I am currently doing a few plants in a 2x4x5 tent. 1st pics is when I set it all up and 2 nd is from yesterday. I am keeping the light about 6 inches from the top now. I am currently growing 2 short ryders. One is in an aerogarden(12/12 from seed) and the other is in soil which I over watered. I also just started a northern light by nirvana which is 12/12 also.


----------



## sambo020482 (Jan 20, 2010)

2 DP blueberry clones being vegged under a 250hps im gonna flower them under the same light,

these 2 were runts from a friends grow that im trying to rescue.


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 21, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Am I eligible to join even though I have a 250mh ballast with a 220w hps conversion?heh I am currently doing a few plants in a 2x4x5 tent. 1st pics is when I set it all up and 2 nd is from yesterday. I am keeping the light about 6 inches from the top now. I am currently growing 2 short ryders. One is in an aerogarden(12/12 from seed) and the other is in soil which I over watered. I also just started a northern light by nirvana which is 12/12 also.


yea bro all 250w welcome i should have named this "250w club" not "HPS club" lol


----------



## hempstead (Jan 21, 2010)

What would everyone recommend for the most plants or square footage under a 250w light? I think I am getting a little grow happy and may have germinated 2 more seeds which will bring me to a total of 5. I am guessing some males may pop up because only 1 is female so far and these seeds are not fems.


----------



## ZenOne (Jan 21, 2010)

Well I got 7 plants a foot tall not sexed 
under my 250 I threw in 200 w of cfl in there 
as well tho but there growing good with no problumes


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 21, 2010)

i would say 1-4 nice sized for best light penetration.. i like to go with usually 4 plants in 1 or 2 gallon pots get me decent yield close to oz a plant thought you can run 1 plant 5 gallon and get probably just as much as i would running multiples but im a strain whore so gots to have a couple more in there.. i think my SOG would be awesome for some reason thought thas me i like clone to flower get some fatty single cola buds!! run like 9-12 plants in 1/2 or 1 gallons pots im sure that would be interesting..been thinking about that one for awhile but im think of bumping up my wattage now do to breeding! or just a bunch of 250w rooms...Great light lots of people over looked..

the homie MINDMELTED got i think he said 17oz? under a 250w hps in DWC with 2 extra 60watt cfl's on the side im not exactly sure what he ran but he sure did show us that light can pump a pound.. even with the added light fck it!! more the merrier but remmber! this is all in my opinion! growers really have there own way o doing things everyone will tell you different things find what you like but research it to make sure it works!

stay real
wretched...


----------



## tamjam69 (Jan 21, 2010)

Hello RIU I set my new 250w up today and is well excited 

Looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on!!!

Here's a link

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/294653-tamjams-2nd-grow-snow-white.html


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 21, 2010)

tamjam69 said:


> Hello RIU I set my new 250w up today and is well excited
> 
> Looks like I have a lot of reading to catch up on!!!
> 
> ...


snow white perfect strain!! nice yielder! mind i think did a grow on her i tihnk 6 zipz not sure on the 250w but he i in DWX remeber that lol .. out of mos the 250w growers on here he has technique down! thought there are tons of great growers oin here for sure!


----------



## PhillTubes (Jan 21, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> i would say 1-4 nice sized for best light penetration.. i like to go with usually 4 plants in 1 or 2 gallon pots get me decent yield close to oz a plant thought you can run 1 plant 5 gallon and get probably just as much as i would running multiples but im a strain whore so gots to have a couple more in there.. i think my SOG would be awesome for some reason thought thas me i like clone to flower get some fatty single cola buds!! run like 9-12 plants in 1/2 or 1 gallons pots im sure that would be interesting..been thinking about that one for awhile but im think of bumping up my wattage now do to breeding! or just a bunch of 250w rooms...Great light lots of people over looked..
> 
> the homie MINDMELTED got i think he said 17oz? under a 250w hps in DWC with 2 extra 60watt cfl's on the side im not exactly sure what he ran but he sure did show us that light can pump a pound.. even with the added light fck it!! more the merrier but remmber! this is all in my opinion! growers really have there own way o doing things everyone will tell you different things find what you like but research it to make sure it works!
> 
> ...



thought it was closer to 11 ozs lol but ya very impressive


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 22, 2010)

PhillTubes said:


> thought it was closer to 11 ozs lol but ya very impressive


hah fck i deleted the message he told me well w/e it was it was very impressive and he broke his last record i dont keep total track just know who can throw down
and im sure it was over 11oz. but who cares but that lucky bastard lol much love mind gotta get you some of my beans see what monsters you can make!


----------



## Zeplike (Jan 22, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can use the HPS bulbs they sell at home depot for about 20-somthing bucks?? (I think it was a 250)


----------



## businessmen (Jan 22, 2010)

standard hps go for about that much Zep. I use a hortilux super hps cus its got a bit more light and blue spectrum. But its about 80 bucks. I never saw a 250 hps at hardware stores myself. Ive noticed 150's.


----------



## budboost (Jan 25, 2010)

few last pics be4 i cut my girls leafy ones are from 4 days ago and shaved ones are today d-day them bin all the way and look grate for what i expected on a 250 must be 6-7+oz there dry size of 500ml beer cans 5 colas, had them on pure sill spring water for 4days now striped them right bk and turned the light off for 36 hours just to finish them cant wait to get them drying so i can tally the final dry weight and see what its like in a paper thy are 2 misty 2 chocolate and 1 ak48 thanx for following



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/289108-250w-hps-5-plant-wardrobe.html


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 25, 2010)

budboost said:


> few last pics be4 i cut my girls leafy ones are from 4 days ago and shaved ones are today d-day them bin all the way and look grate for what i expected on a 250 must be 6-7+oz there dry size of 500ml beer cans 5 colas, had them on pure sill spring water for 4days now striped them right bk and turned the light off for 36 hours just to finish them cant wait to get them drying so i can tally the final dry weight and see what its like in a paper thy are 2 misty 2 chocolate and 1 ak48 thanx for following
> that is very very impressive for a 250 i hope my five come out close to that great grow...how long was your total flowering time?
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/289108-250w-hps-5-plant-wardrobe.html


 that is very very impressive for a 250 i hope my five come out close to that great grow...how long was your total flowering time?


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 25, 2010)

budboost said:


> few last pics be4 i cut my girls leafy ones are from 4 days ago and shaved ones are today d-day them bin all the way and look grate for what i expected on a 250 must be 6-7+oz there dry size of 500ml beer cans 5 colas, had them on pure sill spring water for 4days now striped them right bk and turned the light off for 36 hours just to finish them cant wait to get them drying so i can tally the final dry weight and see what its like in a paper thy are 2 misty 2 chocolate and 1 ak48 thanx for following
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/289108-250w-hps-5-plant-wardrobe.html




hydro? soil?

either way nice grow man!


----------



## budboost (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanx man., hay how are yours going not had the chance to stop by for a bit ? Shure they will be same , all 5 in 5ltr coco compost , flower it was about 9weeks but used house and garden top shooting gel witch adds a week to ya grow but is amazin 15% extra bud!!! all cut and hanging now looking/smelling just tasty lol will put pik on tomoro of them drying ect thanx n glad u all like n hope u do as well / even better


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Jan 26, 2010)

budboost said:


> Thanx man., hay how are yours going not had the chance to stop by for a bit ? Shure they will be same , all 5 in 5ltr coco compost , flower it was about 9weeks but used house and garden top shooting gel witch adds a week to ya grow but is amazin 15% extra bud!!! all cut and hanging now looking/smelling just tasty lol will put pik on tomoro of them drying ect thanx n glad u all like n hope u do as well / even better


 hey, the treat was all mine bro, a great grow gets lots of views, thanks for sharing..peace


----------



## budboost (Jan 27, 2010)

well there they are sad last days smelling better than ever thow let u know dry weight wen they are nice and dry


----------



## Mindmelted (Jan 27, 2010)

budboost said:


> well there they are sad last days smelling better than ever thow let u know dry weight wen they are nice and dry


 
Very nice........


----------



## Wretched420 (Jan 28, 2010)

yuup fatties there!


----------



## businessmen (Jan 28, 2010)

Budboost- that was just off one 250? No supplemental lights?


----------



## buttery420 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow is all I can say. Budboost, do you have a journal by chance : )


----------



## budboost (Jan 28, 2010)

By than. Guys glad u like to, check 

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/289108-250w-hps-5-plant-wardrobe.html

I germinated with a 125w cfl for a week then 3weeks ish with 250MH put into flower swaped bulb to the hps the rest is on the string  no outher light bud might add some cfls next time if I can see what diffrent it makes . 

Toke


----------



## budboost (Feb 1, 2010)

Well it's in bone dry (are bones really that dry what about the blood) 7 0z  iam a happy man more than expecting dry


----------



## Riggzy (Feb 3, 2010)

Riggzy said:


> Just Harvested My Blue Cheese Grow(3 plants 2 lst and one straight up) that i've been posting on over last month or so(around page 299)...did the harvest yesterday and had 320 grams wet..so i'm thinking around 105 grams dried (1/3 of wet weight) what do you guys think.. thats about right??..I ussually get a 1/3 or 33%...maybe a little less there is some stem to trim once completley dry..I always do this every time I harvest its like guessing a baby's weight lol!!! a couple times I only lost half the weight..different strain though(Pot of Gold)..sorry no pics yet hope to have them up soon..


Well guys heres the final weigh in on the blue cheese grow..just over a quater pound at 4ounces and 10 grams (122grams)heres some pics enjoy!!!(i wear a size 12 shoe).. p.s gotta another round started up this time with couple of northen lights and cheese..gonna lst 6 plants should be fun..well enjoy these final harvest pics..peace everyone!


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 3, 2010)

Riggzy said:


> Well guys heres the final weigh in on the blue cheese grow..just over a quater pound at 4ounces and 10 grams (122grams)heres some pics enjoy!!!(i wear a size 12 shoe).. p.s gotta another round started up this time with couple of northen lights and cheese..gonna lst 6 plants should be fun..well enjoy these final harvest pics..peace everyone!


You've no toe nails..!!!


----------



## businessmen (Feb 3, 2010)

That looks real nice and dense n everything Rigz. Your gonna lst 6 plants under a 250? Im planning on growing 6 next time, and I was gonna do SOG cola style. But decided to top so I make sure and get more of potential outa them. Im doing 6 different strains! So good to know 6 under a 250 with training isnt too much going on. My space is only 22x22".


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 3, 2010)

Riggzy said:


> Well guys heres the final weigh in on the blue cheese grow..just over a quater pound at 4ounces and 10 grams (122grams)heres some pics enjoy!!!(i wear a size 12 shoe).. p.s gotta another round started up this time with couple of northen lights and cheese..gonna lst 6 plants should be fun..well enjoy these final harvest pics..peace everyone!


nice harvest!! you got little feet haha just messin man nice buds how long did you vegg? looking good!


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 3, 2010)

nice harvest clubbers !! all look dank and FAT!


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey Guys--nice grows--count me in on 250W grows--its my preffered medium--not too much heat---not as much cost---Ideal for small max 4 plant grows---have subscibed and hopefully be posting soon---Ive got all the gear--just returning to growing after a 4 year lay off--good luck


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey all, just stopped by to let the 250 club see some pics of my new grow since i ditched the cfl's and went 250hps..These girls are 25 days into flower including a 48 hour dark cycle, I hope you like the pic's..Peace

Im using cutting edge solutions nutes my box is 2x3x4 with a full spectrum hps 250, if anyone is interested in the full journal its in my sig.

plants:

1 & 2 are my 2 bluemystics
#3 is my papaya
#4 is my bubbleicous
the rest are random bud shots and one group pic.. thanks 250 club for helping me chose the right light for my needs..


----------



## Bilbo Baggins (Feb 3, 2010)

Regarding the Nirvana Northern Lights grow I mentioned in the above post------My grow report made it into strain reports--heres a copy--hope it works

 Grower Report - *bilbo mcbaggins* on August 7, 2004, 5:07 am http://www.overgrow.com/strainguide.php?a=search&findreviews=on&q=bilbo mcbaggins 
Northern Lights from Nirvana rated 7.29 
http://www.overgrow.com/sg/image.php?gid=6568

http://www.overgrow.com/sg/image.php?gid=6567

http://www.overgrow.com/sg/image.php?gid=6569

http://www.overgrow.com/sg/image.php?gid=6570

*Overall Rating*: *7* Effect: *Somewhat couchlock*Potency: *8* Stature: *Average size*Yield: *7* Phenotype: *Mixed, primarily Indica*Ease: *10* Indoor: *60 to 65 days*Appearance: *10* Outdoor: _Not Listed_Odor Level: *3* Odor: *not unpleasant*Taste Level: *6* Taste: *average-unexciting*Grower's Tilt: *7* Sexes: *Standard (M/F)*SI Rating: _Not Listed_ Vintage: *August, 2004*
Northern lights has a reputation for being an easy to grow, tough plant, and after many trials and tribulations, my first attempt at indoor growing ended with a fine bushy plant and around two and a half ounces of top quality smoke.

I would really recommend this strain for those just finding their way in the minefield of growing, during the course of my grow the plant had to suffer various indignities as I tweaked my growroom to get temperatures, light distance, watering, and fertilising under control. But Nirvana Northern Lights just adapted to the changing conditions where many a more finicky modern strain would have given up the ghost.

Conditions for this plant was a 250W metal halide lamp in an outdoor garden shed with all the wildly fluctuating temperatures that this type of growing involves. Moving into the attic, again under the 250W for flowering. Soil was Bio-Bizz, Vegging ferts (hardly used) was Bio-Gro from Bio-Bizz. And flowering ferts were Bio-Bloom.

Yield turned out to be about two and a half to three ounces and the smoke is of the highest calibre, couched for about an hour then up and talking again-great smoke overall. Would strongly advise any grower to try this out, it is far to good a strain to allow to fade into history.


 Garden Information for this report 
Bloom Wattage Used: *20w to 250w*Average Plant Height: *36*Plants per Sq. Foot: *3.00*Average Yield per Plant: *2.00*Pruning or Plant Style: *Bush*Fertilization Method: 
Vegging in Garden Shed 

Cabinet - 4 foot by 2 foot and about 3 and a half foot high. 

Lighting - 250W halide. medium was Bio-Bizz soil. 

Fertilization - Bio-gro for vegging and Bio-bloom for flower. Watering was monitored and observed and was usually every second or third day

_Report added by: bilbo mcbaggins_


----------



## businessmen (Feb 3, 2010)

Damn stinkbud those look real good for 25 days with a 250.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 3, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Damn stinkbud those look real good for 25 days with a 250.


thanks you can imagine how happy i am with this after what i thought was a very good cfl grow you really can tell the difference..


----------



## Riggzy (Feb 4, 2010)

businessmen said:


> That looks real nice and dense n everything Rigz. Your gonna lst 6 plants under a 250? Im planning on growing 6 next time, and I was gonna do SOG cola style. But decided to top so I make sure and get more of potential outa them. Im doing 6 different strains! So good to know 6 under a 250 with training isnt too much going on. My space is only 22x22".


gonna try...i have another 17,000 lumens in cfl's on the side too so its almost like a 400 watter in my closet..for me the big difference this time was the bc nutes that i changed to i was using fox farm before and my friend who has been growing for 15 years said he's had the most sucess with BC nutes. so i tried and used his formula and feeding schedule and it made all the difference i highly recomend bc nutes if your not happy with the nutes your using..so we'll see how 6 plants go.. can't hurt to try shootin for a 1/2 pound this time..I'll tell you what to its been 3 weeks since harvest and this cheese is really starting to cure up nice the taste is awesome and it burns nice and even and smooth too..i took a oz. put it away for vacation this summer in daytona..going to the race july 3rd there so figure i'll treat myself a little..well the new grow is full swing i'll have updates on the 6 plant lst soon..peace everyone!!


----------



## Riggzy (Feb 4, 2010)

Jay_normous said:


> You've no toe nails..!!!


 Oh my god were did they go!!!...


----------



## Riggzy (Feb 4, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> nice harvest!! you got little feet haha just messin man nice buds how long did you vegg? looking good!


Thanks bro.. as far as the foot picture goes the bud was right at my foot and i noticed it was as long as my foot . so i grabbed the camera and the rest is history...a great moment in 250 growing history!!lol what can i say .. as far as veg time.. well lets just say 2 weeks for clones to root..then it was a 3 week veg time on 24/7 and the clones were transplanted once into a 1 gallon pot..so from the time i cut the clones to flower time was 5 weeks and 3 weeks from the time they were transplanted into the 1 gallon pots...


----------



## Kine Sensi (Feb 4, 2010)

Got a quick question about ventilation. I have a 250w HPS in a 2'x3'x6.5' cabinet with two 50cfm bath fans pulling out the top of the box and ducted out of the room, one small desk fan blowing across the light, one other desk fan blowing across the plant, and a 20 sqin intake hole both in the cabinet and the closet wall. The cabinet is in a closet about 3.5'x3.5' and the temps are fine while the closet is open, but I really want to be able to close the door for security reasons. After 8 hours of the light running with the door closed, temps were at 93. The plant didn't seem to mind (no drooping) but I know I need to drop the temps somehow. Anyone have advice for keeping this cab cool? How many cfm should I be exhausting? Should I also have an intake fan? I've looked into cooltubes and wouldn't mind getting one if it will make a significant difference. Portable a/cs are like $100 too. I want to be able do this cheap as possible as i already have a lot of cash into the box. Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## businessmen (Feb 4, 2010)

Running an ac is gonna get expensive. Can you exhuast your lights hood directly? And throw some glass on it. You also dont want to leave closet open cus they are gonna need complete darkness during the night cycle. I had a hot box until I cut a hole in the hood with a hole saw and hooked up an active exhaust. Threw some glass on it. Now they can be an inch from the light.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 4, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Running an ac is gonna get expensive. Can you exhuast your lights hood directly? And throw some glass on it. You also dont want to leave closet open cus they are gonna need complete darkness during the night cycle. I had a hot box until I cut a hole in the hood with a hole saw and hooked up an active exhaust. Threw some glass on it. Now they can be an inch from the light.


yea unless your running a big room or w/e i wouldnt aorry about ac in there like he said maybe a cool tube or something would be best try getting a good can fan 250 cfm + or w/e that would be more than enough to keep a 250w heat at bay.. and if your running digital you dont even know son lol im still running my 250w mag and this bitch gets hot sometimes gotta have constant air on the bulb or the bitch gets hott!

also heres a good site for cheap quality equipment! http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/active-air-400-cfm-inline-duct-fan-p-2754.html this link takes you to a 400CFM which is 10 bucks more than the 250cfm fan and runs the same power so you make the decision there buddy if you choose this way..


----------



## Riggzy (Feb 4, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> yea unless your running a big room or w/e i wouldnt aorry about ac in there like he said maybe a cool tube or something would be best try getting a good can fan 250 cfm + or w/e that would be more than enough to keep a 250w heat at bay.. and if your running digital you dont even know son lol im still running my 250w mag and this bitch gets hot sometimes gotta have constant air on the bulb or the bitch gets hott!
> 
> also heres a good site for cheap quality equipment! http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/active-air-400-cfm-inline-duct-fan-p-2754.html this link takes you to a 400CFM which is 10 bucks more than the 250cfm fan and runs the same power so you make the decision there buddy if you choose this way..


 Hew wretched.. thats a good web-site you turned us on to there they have good prices on lights....my convertible that i bought at my local hydroponic store was $100.00 cheaper on that site..the only thing though i don't mind paying more if i can get it for cash and no record of anything bought...there fans were reasonable too..I would go with that 400 cfm fan all the way... i havethe same problem he does the only thing is the closet is in a room in my house nobody goes in so i keep the room door locked and thecloset door halfway open with 2 oscilating fans desk type, and an ionic breeze and it does the trick for me..one-day i'll eventually vent it but for now the set-up is fine..eventually my plan is to by another house down the road .. and i'm not gonna live in it and i'm not gonna rent it out either if you know what i mean.... LOL..peace


----------



## onewize1 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wasssup club i feel i have greatly improved from the runts i have grown 20 hps 68w cfl 4' t5 strip.(flower) 90 w ufo 2' t5 strip. strains (bush) pure kush from cali my homie brought to the east. Lowryder ??? on the left and right of pure kush (1 bush pheno). big cola plant is some shit my cuz smoked dat da dude said was chronic. one grower said mainstem smells kinda like plasticene and mine does with a citrus undertone. tell me what u think. Also the chronic (probably the one i would have stuck wit on smell yield) is a hermie. i see bananas poppin up everywhere and i picked a few. should i let it go. this is like 1/4th my harvest and so far the biggest yielder i have grown (only half way done it just exploded with growth)? what should i do?


----------



## hempstead (Feb 6, 2010)

onewize1 said:


> Wasssup club i feel i have greatly improved from the runts i have grown 20 hps 68w cfl 4' t5 strip.(flower) 90 w ufo 2' t5 strip. strains (bush) pure kush from cali my homie brought to the east. Lowryder ??? on the left and right of pure kush (1 bush pheno). big cola plant is some shit my cuz smoked dat da dude said was chronic. one grower said mainstem smells kinda like plasticene and mine does with a citrus undertone. tell me what u think. Also the chronic (probably the one i would have stuck wit on smell yield) is a hermie. i see bananas poppin up everywhere and i picked a few. should i let it go. this is like 1/4th my harvest and so far the biggest yielder i have grown (only half way done it just exploded with growth)? what should i do?


Kill it or separate it. Pollen can drift pretty far so be careful.

Btw Nice setup and they're looking good. It will hurt to kill it so I would separate it.


----------



## Riggzy (Feb 8, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Kill it or separate it. Pollen can drift pretty far so be careful.
> 
> Btw Nice setup and they're looking good. It will hurt to kill it so I would separate it.


 I heard pollen in an outside garden can travel as far as a 1/2 mile...so i wouldn't even take a chance..i'd get rid of it


----------



## sambo020482 (Feb 8, 2010)

here my 2 DP blueberry clones vegged under a 250hps and about to be flowered under a 250hps, any ideads of an rough yield from these flowered under a 250hps? temps n humidity are good, nutes are bio-bizz grow,bloom and topmax plus molasses for the last 4wks.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 8, 2010)

pollen haters i love me some dank pollen not all though lol


----------



## Riggzy (Feb 8, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> here my 2 DP blueberry clones vegged under a 250hps and about to be flowered under a 250hps, any ideads of an rough yield from these flowered under a 250hps? temps n humidity are good, nutes are bio-bizz grow,bloom and topmax plus molasses for the last 4wks.


 Nice Grow my man looks real good...i would say about 1.5 to 2 oz maybe..I have pretty much just lst'd under a 250hps. because light penetration is lost after 16" on a 250 watt..those 2 ladies are pretty tall i would either tie them down or get some cfl side lighting to help with the yield...i'm a novice grower though i'm sure you can probably get a better answer from some of the more expierienced growers,but i would say atleat a z and a half maybe 2...i just did 3 lst'd under a 250 and got 122g dried so i'm sure you will do well...let us now how ya make out


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Feb 10, 2010)

hey guys fairly new to the club,just thought i'd post some pics of my current grow..ther real yellow,but im fairly new to flowering also

250w hps
day 21 of flower
2.5 gallon containers
just about 3.5 sqft
toped/fim
LST
-LA Woman(DNA)
-TrainWreck(greenhouse)
-Lemon Skunk(DNA)
-White Castle(nirvana)


----------



## Riggzy (Feb 10, 2010)

TheFucknChrOnic said:


> hey guys fairly new to the club,just thought i'd post some pics of my current grow..ther real yellow,but im fairly new to flowering also
> 
> 250w hps
> day 21 of flower
> ...


 That yellowing looks pretty normanl to me, some strains just yellow more than others...other than that its a great grow...those yellowing leaves are the older fan leaves that are not being used anymore..the plant has concentrated on making buds and those leaves are gonna probably dry up and die..just pluck 'em of every other day or so..also your nutes for flowering are probably low in nitrogen so that could be part of it too.some people add a little bat or chicken guano with there flowering fertilizer,but i don't think its really neccesarry..also some plants that yellow a little like that ussually taste better after harvest,just my expierience..the blue cheese i grow,if i get my clones from one mother it yellows up and tastes sweet at harvest time..and if i get clones from this different mother they don't yellow at all and the plant looks great, but the taste isn't "AS" good..just my expierience though...everything looks great though i would continue on doing whatever it is your doing.. nice grow bro!!


----------



## weedyweedy (Feb 10, 2010)

sambo020482 said:


> 2 DP blueberry clones being vegged under a 250hps im gonna flower them under the same light,
> 
> these 2 were runts from a friends grow that im trying to rescue.


Great job rescuing them! They look great


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Feb 10, 2010)

Riggzy said:


> That yellowing looks pretty normanl to me, some strains just yellow more than others...other than that its a great grow...those yellowing leaves are the older fan leaves that are not being used anymore..the plant has concentrated on making buds and those leaves are gonna probably dry up and die..just pluck 'em of every other day or so..also your nutes for flowering are probably low in nitrogen so that could be part of it too.some people add a little bat or chicken guano with there flowering fertilizer,but i don't think its really neccesarry..also some plants that yellow a little like that ussually taste better after harvest,just my expierience..the blue cheese i grow,if i get my clones from one mother it yellows up and tastes sweet at harvest time..and if i get clones from this different mother they don't yellow at all and the plant looks great, but the taste isn't "AS" good..just my expierience though...everything looks great though i would continue on doing whatever it is your doing.. nice grow bro!!


thanks man,good to hear!


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 10, 2010)

Here is my grow so far...
I'm doing a scrog as well as a few plants round the edges.. Over grown if you ask me..
I'm about 2 weeks in to flowering.. I think its slow due to the cold-ness.































Far to many plants in there..!!


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Feb 10, 2010)

looks great man!,nice and wide


----------



## Riggzy (Feb 11, 2010)

Jay_normous said:


> Here is my grow so far...
> I'm doing a scrog as well as a few plants round the edges.. Over grown if you ask me..
> I'm about 2 weeks in to flowering.. I think its slow due to the cold-ness.
> 
> ...


 looks good my man...how many are in there looks like 6 at least??..i'm doing 6 in an lst grow..there real small right now i just bent them over and tied them today..i'll post some pics when the side growth starts to explode..your grow is awesome though i'm impressed..should get a good yield off that..peace...!!man that looks nice!!


----------



## SteveE420 (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi.

I'm looking for some feedback on my first grow please.

They're feminised Euforia, all from single seeded mother.

I've got some fading on the main fan leaves on the 4wk ladies, dunno if this is normal?

Anyway, here's some additional info regarding height etc; hope its of interest.

Oh yeah, the Blueberry is a top cutting off a VERY poorly Mum who died within days. (I'm smoking some now, don't like it.)

(Add 8" for pot height for all of 'em!)

Topped x4 is 14 days into flower, 15" tall.
Cutting 2wk is 14 days into flower, 14" tall. (Not topped!)
Blueberry is 28 days into flower, 18" tall - tied.
Cutting 1 and Cutting 2 are 20" tall - tied.

Keeping 'em steady at 24C - 25C and 40% - 50% humidity under a 250 HPS.

Growing in 2.5 sq ft with 48" height, currently using 24".

Using Coca and Canna food following their schedule. Well, a coupla tweaks, here 'n' there. 

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Laterz....


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 11, 2010)

Riggzy said:


> looks good my man...how many are in there looks like 6 at least??..i'm doing 6 in an lst grow..there real small right now i just bent them over and tied them today..i'll post some pics when the side growth starts to explode..your grow is awesome though i'm impressed..should get a good yield off that..peace...!!man that looks nice!!


There is 7 in scrog, 3 mothers to the right, 3 more plants to the left and 3 more around the edge in smaller pots.. every bit of space is used..!!


----------



## Mindmelted (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn glad to see everyone steeping up and keeping this thread going.
Just want to say great job to every one on there grows.
Keep up the good work growers and stay stoned.


----------



## hempstead (Feb 11, 2010)

I thought I would share with yahs. She was grown under CFLs and an aerogarden and then under a 250 watt MH and finally finished under a 220 hps conversion bulb. Nirvana Short Rider at 57 days from sprout,12/12 from seed. I just started flushing her today.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 11, 2010)

hempstead said:


> I thought I would share with yahs. She was grown under CFLs and an aerogarden and then under a 250 watt MH and finally finished under a 220 hps conversion bulb. Nirvana Short Rider at 57 days from sprout,12/12 from seed. I just started flushing her today.


 Hey Hemp, they are looking real good bro, for short riders they have nice side budding going on there too so thats cool. Love to see the finished product, i was thinking of putting about 8 short riders in 3/4 pots under my 250 and drop the screen over them and get some nice fat cola'a going..Not sure if it's worth it in the long run Low rider and short rider beans are not cheap..


----------



## hempstead (Feb 11, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey Hemp, they are looking real good bro, for short riders they have nice side budding going on there too so thats cool. Love to see the finished product, i was thinking of putting about 8 short riders in 3/4 pots under my 250 and drop the screen over them and get some nice fat cola'a going..Not sure if it's worth it in the long run Low rider and short rider beans are not cheap..


 Thanks. She isn't very short either. She is 27'' tall. I have another one budding that is in soil and only about a foot tall. I over watered it and it was a little stunted though. They are nice and skunky smelling. I can't wait til the cure is done.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 11, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Thanks. She isn't very short either. She is 27'' tall. I have another one budding that is in soil and only about a foot tall. I over watered it and it was a little stunted though. They are nice and skunky smelling. I can't wait til the cure is done.


 Yeah, i'll be checking you out.. If youve done these before whats your average yield off of one of these babies?


----------



## hempstead (Feb 11, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Yeah, i'll be checking you out.. If youve done these before whats your average yield off of one of these babies?


This is my first grow so I have no clue. I will let yah know when it is all done.


----------



## williewill420 (Feb 12, 2010)

SteveE420 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm looking for some feedback on my first grow please.
> 
> ...


 Steve420 looks like you having some magnesium problems and possibly ph problem. Give your babies a epsom salt bath and flush them. Check your ph runoff water maybe its too low. I know of cal/mag problems with coco


----------



## LEDZEP (Feb 12, 2010)

Just got my 250 Watt cabinet grow going thought I'd join the club....


----------



## SteveE420 (Feb 12, 2010)

williewill420 said:


> Steve420 looks like you having some magnesium problems and possibly ph problem. Give your babies a epsom salt bath and flush them. Check your ph runoff water maybe its too low. I know of cal/mag problems with coco


PH Problem? I've been ensuring the ph is 6.2 - is that not low enough?

Going to my local garden centre today, will get epsom salts.

My next grow is using bubble pots and passive hydro, so will the same problem occcur with clones?

Cheers for feedback matey...


----------



## Riggzy (Feb 12, 2010)

Jay_normous said:


> There is 7 in scrog, 3 mothers to the right, 3 more plants to the left and 3 more around the edge in smaller pots.. every bit of space is used..!!


 Nice!!keep it rockin...i got 6 in my lst grow..its gonna be hairy...its about 3x3x6...so i'll definatly fill that up..good grow again and peace out!!


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 12, 2010)

LEDZEP said:


> Just got my 250 Watt cabinet grow going thought I'd join the club....



Great stuff... you've clearly read up about it all before building... Best of luck man..


----------



## Jay_normous (Feb 12, 2010)

Riggzy said:


> Nice!!keep it rockin...i got 6 in my lst grow..its gonna be hairy...its about 3x3x6...so i'll definatly fill that up..good grow again and peace out!!


I think I've too many plants growing in there... 2 - 4 plants may have done but I had such a good success rate with cloning and I wasn't going to bin them...
I throw nothing out..!!!
Best of luck with your grow man..


----------



## LEDZEP (Feb 13, 2010)

Jay_normous said:


> Great stuff... you've clearly read up about it all before building... Best of luck man..


 
Appreciate the love thanks man! bouncing bouncing bouncing.....


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 13, 2010)

Thought I'd drop in and say hello .

I know I've been MIA for awhile here , but I should be coming back and assisting soon here lol.

Everyone's grow looks great, keep it up guys and gals .

*MISS YOU WRETCHED AND MIND !!
*
The resident estrogen of the 250 club shall return .


----------



## ismokeplentybuds (Feb 15, 2010)

Just got my 250 in the mail today its suprisingly not too hot for my closet, i have one oscilating fan on high and its only up to 80 degrees.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 15, 2010)

Doobieus said:


> Thought I'd drop in and say hello .
> 
> I know I've been MIA for awhile here , but I should be coming back and assisting soon here lol.
> 
> ...



ahhh miss you too buddy!!! ya haha need that female kick around here..
hope all is going well


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 16, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> ahhh miss you too buddy!!! ya haha need that female kick around here..
> hope all is going well


Lol yeah too much of a sausage fest for ya eh? Lol jk dude , I'm shut down for the moment unfortunately . It's driving me frikkin' up the walls lol, I miss my girls.


----------



## gibekm1 (Feb 16, 2010)

hey i was wondering if anybody could help me out?

My cabinet it is 3.5 feet tall 2.5 feet by 3 feet i was wondering if a 250w would get too hot in their?and will it be enough to flower about 6-9 small sog style plants and a Lst white widow on the side


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Feb 16, 2010)

gibekm1 said:


> hey i was wondering if anybody could help me out?
> 
> My cabinet it is 3.5 feet tall 2.5 feet by 3 feet i was wondering if a 250w would get too hot in their?and will it be enough to flower about 6-9 small sog style plants and a Lst white widow on the side


Honestly, I think 7 plants will be a couple to many im currently using my grow box it is 4x3x2 and my four girls are fighting for light also using a 250 watt HPS thats my opinion.. but hey with some hard core training and such it could be possible to achieve especially if doing a scrog..peace


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Feb 17, 2010)

gibekm1 said:


> hey i was wondering if anybody could help me out?
> 
> My cabinet it is 3.5 feet tall 2.5 feet by 3 feet i was wondering if a 250w would get too hot in their?and will it be enough to flower about 6-9 small sog style plants and a Lst white widow on the side


i think you can do it and get a decent yield. just use everybit of you light,line the entire space with mylar from top to bottom,side to side. also have good ventilation and exhaust to keep the temps in the comfort zone around connopy level.goodluck!
ps. best bet is a cooltube,dosnt take half as much space as a vented hood and is the best way to keep the temp under controle


----------



## Riggzy (Feb 17, 2010)

gibekm1 said:


> hey i was wondering if anybody could help me out?
> 
> My cabinet it is 3.5 feet tall 2.5 feet by 3 feet i was wondering if a 250w would get too hot in their?and will it be enough to flower about 6-9 small sog style plants and a Lst white widow on the side


 currently growin 6 in lst under 250 watt and 6 42 watt cfl's and i think i'm gonna pull it off. 4 blue cheese, 1 northen lights ,and 1 skunk#1 and indica mix..we call it 50/50..i'm in week 5 of veg from clone..and about to turn therm over on 12/12 this weekend..so far about half my area is completly filled..i'm gonna veg til weekend then switch them over..I think i'm looking at 30-35 tops atleast..as long as i can keep everything in an even canapopy over my 3x3 space i think i'll be fine..shooting for 1/2 pound but 7 oz i'll be happy...the only problem i'm having is the northern lights and the 50/50 are growing at a much faster rate and they are towering my blue cheese..they are a much thicker bushier plant and the cheese is more scrawny,but for some reason it flowers unbelievable...so i would not do anymore obviously then what your doing..but in my personal opinion i think 3-4 plants lst is ideal for 250 watt in a 3x3 area...i'll see after this grow if 6 is worth it..hopefully pics soon..my digital camera is on ther fritz gotta borrow one..peace


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 17, 2010)

Doobieus said:


> Lol yeah too much of a sausage fest for ya eh? Lol jk dude , I'm shut down for the moment unfortunately . It's driving me frikkin' up the walls lol, I miss my girls.


dude im think about doing the same.. fcking damged life..


----------



## SMOKEDATKU$H (Feb 18, 2010)

Is anybody using a 250w CMH? How do they preform?

Also is anybody keeping a mother under a 250w?


----------



## Bodders (Feb 19, 2010)

SMOKEDATKU$H said:


> Is anybody using a 250w CMH? How do they preform?
> 
> Also is anybody keeping a mother under a 250w?


Hi there I know of 1 dude who swers by CMH, it's just that it's relatively new and not as strait forward as HPS , but yes good results although he has added HPS with his CMHI guess try it and see.


----------



## calicannabis (Feb 19, 2010)

Just wanted to post a couple of pics of my first closet grow under a 250 watt HPS, in Foxfarm soil and nutes.

The first one is TrainWreck second LSD both were clones from the local co op. my grow journal has more pics.


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 21, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> dude im think about doing the same.. fcking damged life..


Damn dude, that sucks.... Shutting down shop is always a bummer. Hope everything's chill man .

Should hopefully be back up and running around the 27th, hopefully . Lol yeah moving again ....


----------



## racerboy71 (Feb 22, 2010)

they are some nice looking plants cali for sure..
as for the cmh, everything i have heard about them is that they are great bulbs to work with.. i have read a lot about them, and the general concensus is that they are good bulbs..
it sure is great to see this thread going strong as ever, i am sure wretched and doobieous and mind are all very proud of what they have done here, it looks like the 250 club is still what it was mean to be.. a drama free home for people who grow with two fifry's..
that sucks to hear about the drama wretched... i hope it all works out for you though..


----------



## onewize1 (Feb 23, 2010)

I gave my plants hugs tonite then i played with one of my kush's leaves as if i was twirling my girlfriend hair. What's crazier.... i fell asleep with her in my arms. with my grow closet wide open and my 250w beaming............ That chronic was tha shit pics tomorrow down to 5 grams zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## hempstead (Feb 23, 2010)

onewize1 said:


> I gave my plants hugs tonite then i played with one of my kush's leaves as if i was twirling my girlfriend hair. What's crazier.... i fell asleep with her in my arms. with my grow closet wide open and my 250w beaming............ That chronic was tha shit pics tomorrow down to 5 grams zzzzzzzzzzzz


Is that THC on the buds or something else? eeeeew


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 24, 2010)

racerboy71 said:


> they are some nice looking plants cali for sure..
> as for the cmh, everything i have heard about them is that they are great bulbs to work with.. i have read a lot about them, and the general concensus is that they are good bulbs..
> it sure is great to see this thread going strong as ever, i am sure wretched and doobieous and mind are all very proud of what they have done here, it looks like the 250 club is still what it was mean to be.. a drama free home for people who grow with two fifry's..
> that sucks to hear about the drama wretched... i hope it all works out for you though..



much respect brotha! yea not just us but everybody keeping it drama free keeps this little community within one going! props bro!


stay real..
wretched...


----------



## businessmen (Feb 24, 2010)

So I fucked up my first indoor grow, and it was this indonesian bat guano. It made my leaves yellow and fried . Its the lower fan leaves first. Some get brittle and some get weak and fall off easy. But the lower bud leaves seem great. At the end of my first grow I tried all kinds of stupid shit to save them and of course killed them. My next batch I used it on some, but I finally was sure it was that so I stopped like a month ago. Theyve been coming along, Just a tester crop of this purple indica I flowered under CFLs with LST training. 

I was using promix, Im gonna go back to supersoil from now on. I used organics and natural nutes from the nursery. No cannabis specifics. I went light on everything, added some organic granular fert to the soil, had the good microbes in it, used fish emulsion, and a little molasses, and a micro nute blend in my water. During bloom a 0-10-10 liquid. And Ive given a little epsom salts. 

Im wondering if they need iron real bad for some reason? Some of the leaves turn white almost. I watered well and fed with a mild solution of everything a week or two ago. They were looking better. So a few days ago I gave another good water and fed with some more fish emulsion. Normally I dont give any N during bloom and all my leaves stay green growing outdoor in pots. 

Anyway they are looking worse. The leaves are curling at the tips like the fish emulsion burned them even tho theyre still yellow, and frying more. Also getting way more chlorotic.

FUCK! they were finally turning purple Im 6 weeks in!!!


----------



## hempstead (Feb 24, 2010)

I think this will be the last time she sees the light. Update on my Short Rider by Nirvana. Day 70 12/12 from seed in an aerogarden.


----------



## onewize1 (Feb 27, 2010)

wow how much you think you got. I always get around an ounce. My last lowriders didnt auto flower. they cam from seeds that i had breeded. now one is huge because i put one in 12/12early and one a few weeks later. hoping to pull 3 zones off of the big one. Has this happened to anyone: make a seed run with Joint dr. lowryder mix and results aren't autoflower. And every seed i have planted is a female. The last two are hermies and they autoflowered probably because of the smaller pot (2l soda bottles). but the male i used had no female flowers? anyone
my light comes on at night and i am always blowed so hopefully i remember to post pics. old pics (1st) from left to right; autoflower that didnt flower in veg and vegged for about 2 mos, (middle) pure kush my homeboi gave me a clone of that was a seed from my other homie who had lucked out goin to cali and working for a friend of eddy lepp (pure kush) smells like fuel and rubber i think (last) low ryder that went into 12/12/ 1st cloned both autos and was successful (still vegging) might not have the auto gene anymore i guess.


----------



## onewize1 (Feb 27, 2010)

onewize1 said:


> wow how much you think you got. I always get around an ounce. My last lowriders didnt auto flower. they cam from seeds that i had breeded. now one is huge because i put one in 12/12early and one a few weeks later. hoping to pull 3 zones off of the big one. Has this happened to anyone: make a seed run with Joint dr. lowryder mix and results aren't autoflower. And every seed i have planted is a female. The last two are hermies and they autoflowered probably because of the smaller pot (2l soda bottles). but the male i used had no female flowers? anyone
> my light comes on at night and i am always blowed so hopefully i remember to post pics. old pics (1st) from left to right; autoflower that didnt flower in veg and vegged for about 2 mos, (middle) pure kush my homeboi gave me a clone of that was a seed from my other homie who had lucked out goin to cali and working for a friend of eddy lepp (pure kush) smells like fuel and rubber i think (last) low ryder that went into 12/12/ 1st cloned both autos and was successful (still vegging) might not have the auto gene anymore i guess.


 does anyone have info on the pure kush from northern cali? My homie grew it outside there but all the tips he gives me are basically for growing outside (like taking off leaves when you cant see into a plant for production


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 28, 2010)

businessmen said:


> So I fucked up my first indoor grow, and it was this indonesian bat guano. It made my leaves yellow and fried . Its the lower fan leaves first. Some get brittle and some get weak and fall off easy. But the lower bud leaves seem great. At the end of my first grow I tried all kinds of stupid shit to save them and of course killed them. My next batch I used it on some, but I finally was sure it was that so I stopped like a month ago. Theyve been coming along, Just a tester crop of this purple indica I flowered under CFLs with LST training.
> 
> I was using promix, Im gonna go back to supersoil from now on. I used organics and natural nutes from the nursery. No cannabis specifics. I went light on everything, added some organic granular fert to the soil, had the good microbes in it, used fish emulsion, and a little molasses, and a micro nute blend in my water. During bloom a 0-10-10 liquid. And Ive given a little epsom salts.
> 
> ...



are you using that guano as a top dressing to your medium? guanos IMO and alot others are best for teas i would look up brewing poop soups for your plants good shit i had probelms with top dressing burning before so ye..

also make sure ph is where it needs to be!


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 28, 2010)

onewize1 said:


> wow how much you think you got. I always get around an ounce. My last lowriders didnt auto flower. they cam from seeds that i had breeded. now one is huge because i put one in 12/12early and one a few weeks later. hoping to pull 3 zones off of the big one. Has this happened to anyone: make a seed run with Joint dr. lowryder mix and results aren't autoflower. And every seed i have planted is a female. The last two are hermies and they autoflowered probably because of the smaller pot (2l soda bottles). but the male i used had no female flowers? anyone
> my light comes on at night and i am always blowed so hopefully i remember to post pics. old pics (1st) from left to right; autoflower that didnt flower in veg and vegged for about 2 mos, (middle) pure kush my homeboi gave me a clone of that was a seed from my other homie who had lucked out goin to cali and working for a friend of eddy lepp (pure kush) smells like fuel and rubber i think (last) low ryder that went into 12/12/ 1st cloned both autos and was successful (still vegging) might not have the auto gene anymore i guess.


hm i never read that is that something you read that after cloning an Auto if successful it may glose the auto flower gene?? let me know if i got that right..


----------



## highashell (Feb 28, 2010)

hey im growing under a 250w hps with cooltube... i have heard that if you lower the temperature to like 65, the buds will turn purple?


----------



## businessmen (Feb 28, 2010)

No Wretched I made a tea, I put 1/3 dose of guano in a gal of water and let it sit overnight. I didnt use a tea bag or anything. I think if I try it again ever I will try aerating it. I should really throw it away I dont know why I love to punish myself. It will be a different potting mix too. This next grow tho Im just using what I normally do. Fish emulsion in veg and the alaska type bloom formula 0-10-10. 

Anyway I They looked like they needed N so bad I decided to get a chem fert that had N in different forms. Picked up of all things miracle grow tomato, has all the micros and 18-18-21. Used it half strenght, and about 3/4 gal, instead of my usual gallon. DIdnt seem to kill em, but its been a few days and theyre looking worse if anything. Still yellow, leafs dying again. I flushed them a few days before the miracle grow and the leaves stopped dying, but they were so yellow! Might pick em soon. Theyre actually almost 8 weeks, instead of almost 7, cus I sexed em and then revegged for a few weeks, so they were READY to flower 7 weeks ago when I flipped em.


----------



## businessmen (Feb 28, 2010)

highashell its more the night temps, if they get cool it can happen with certain strains. I would let it get a little warmer in the day cycle. My Super Skunk did it, temps were 70s day, low 60s by morning.


----------



## businessmen (Feb 28, 2010)

Hempstead in my opinion you should let those hairs reseade into the buds and those crystals color up. Id give em a week.


----------



## Wretched420 (Feb 28, 2010)

highashell said:


> hey im growing under a 250w hps with cooltube... i have heard that if you lower the temperature to like 65, the buds will turn purple?


not all strains will turn for you.. mostly purples colors etc are a genetic trait. sometimes if your night temps are quite colder than the day the drop causes some strains to tint up some colors but not all strains...if you want some colors bro theres tons of good strains out there that will put out color all the time..

good info on temps and purple strains

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=54915&page=20


----------



## onewize1 (Mar 1, 2010)

No. i bought a lr mix from joint doctor 3 sprouted and were stunted and out of those one was male. i made seeds from these. and the result was that the first two didn't auto flower (almost two months) just showed sex and thats it. thats why the bush is so big. the other one with one cola is lr too but i put it in earlier because of space issues and it was getting too tall for veg the other one bushed out to the size of a gallon jug (a lil bigger) and now it's the main attraction


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 2, 2010)

onewize1 said:


> No. i bought a lr mix from joint doctor 3 sprouted and were stunted and out of those one was male. i made seeds from these. and the result was that the first two didn't auto flower (almost two months) just showed sex and thats it. thats why the bush is so big. the other one with one cola is lr too but i put it in earlier because of space issues and it was getting too tall for veg the other one bushed out to the size of a gallon jug (a lil bigger) and now it's the main attraction


ahh gotcha


----------



## escomaya (Mar 2, 2010)

check out my grow,I just posted 

250 hps grow veg thru harvest, shoot me some feedback, appreciate it

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/308122-250w-hps-closet-grow-start.html


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 3, 2010)

so 250 club let me know what you think, 7 day's before i chop?
For more pic's check out my journal...these three ladies are papaya and blue mystic..Peace


----------



## businessmen (Mar 3, 2010)

Very nice stinkbud! Thats a hellofa cola. Whatcha got couple onces at least? Any amber or cloudy trichs?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 3, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Very nice stinkbud! Thats a hellofa cola. Whatcha got couple onces at least? Any amber or cloudy trichs?


 mosly cloudy but starting to amber now at about 20 % thanks for the compliment and each main cola is the same size on each plant..


----------



## onewize1 (Mar 3, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> mosly cloudy but starting to amber now at about 20 % thanks for the compliment and each main cola is the same size on each plant..


Im hoping to get that effect with my bush without burning. Never let too many trichs get amber i harvest when mostly clloudy cuz i smooke all day. I hope these pics can show the lr bush is the one with hawaiian punch gallon (the best hawaiian punch is blue). the others should show the pk thats finished and its heir (to more pk bushes after the lr bush finishes. single cola plant is the early lr. the kush tastes smells like lemon fuel and taste like mustiness with a lemony undertone. some buds more lemony than others shouldve let it develop more terpens and turn amber a little. still mind blowing


----------



## onewize1 (Mar 3, 2010)

pics of my harvest tonight. i dried a couple of branches early to measure i much  sleepiness i wanted in it so i wont have a full dry weight. but it is around 2 zones give or take. Love the smoke.


----------



## hempstead (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a question for yahs. I recently just finished my first harvest. I did Nirvana Short Rider under a 250 and my buds are fluffy and not the hard nuggets I was hoping for. What would cause it to be fluffy? Is it genetics, did I harvest too early or do I need a bigger light? I am very pleased with the high and the taste, don't get me wrong but I just want them hard nuggets I usually get from my guy. Do you guys get the hard nuggets with the 250? I am hoping it is genetics. heh


----------



## onewize1 (Mar 3, 2010)

hempstead said:


> I have a question for yahs. I recently just finished my first harvest. I did Nirvana Short Rider under a 250 and my buds are fluffy and not the hard nuggets I was hoping for. What would cause it to be fluffy? Is it genetics, did I harvest too early or do I need a bigger light? I am very pleased with the high and the taste, don't get me wrong but I just want them hard nuggets I usually get from my guy. Do you guys get the hard nuggets with the 250? I am hoping it is genetics. heh


I think it has to do with light concentrattion but then again it could be strain because all of the bud ive grown (white dwarf, lowryder, hawaiian snow) had fluffy buds with the exception of this pure kush which is nugget like and firm. But then again i never sqeeze or touvch my buds.....even cut them with scissors sooooooo.


----------



## businessmen (Mar 3, 2010)

Hempstead how close are the plants to the light? They mighta been early, those hairs look long, maybe they coulda receded into the calaxes and plumped up more.


----------



## businessmen (Mar 3, 2010)

Stinkbud do you use any supplemental light or one 250? Sorry if Ive asked before. How many plants? How tall were your plants? How tall did you start flower?


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 3, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Stinkbud do you use any supplemental light or one 250? Sorry if Ive asked before. How many plants? How tall were your plants? How tall did you start flower?


 hows it going BM as for the extra light no i dont use any but i did get my hps very close with no heat issues about 1 1/2 " from top,i had 4 plants in there for the whole flowering term and i had 6 total through veg all the ones remaining were at about 10" to 12" when i flipped to 12-12 but they doubled in height easy the tallest being 26"..


----------



## hempstead (Mar 3, 2010)

onewize1 said:


> I think it has to do with light concentrattion but then again it could be strain because all of the bud ive grown (white dwarf, lowryder, hawaiian snow) had fluffy buds with the exception of this pure kush which is nugget like and firm. But then again i never sqeeze or touvch my buds.....even cut them with scissors sooooooo.


 I don't squeeze em but I do usually break it up by hand, I like the ritual of breaking up a nugget getting it ready for the fire.



businessmen said:


> Hempstead how close are the plants to the light? They mighta been early, those hairs look long, maybe they coulda receded into the calaxes and plumped up more.


 I keep it pretty close like 4-6 inches from the tops. Hmmm SHould I upgrade to a 400?


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Mar 3, 2010)

my past grows have always been with cfls all the way but i got fed up of harvesting tiny leafy buds just wasting my money and time flowering with cfls but il carry on vegin wiv 6500k cfls i went to gro-tec hydroponics today in rochdale next town over from mine i found there shop on ebay i bought a light kit 250w hps duel spektrum bulb shade and ballast with chains to hook it for £60 down from £120 from what iv seen around thats looks pretty cheap to me. Even second hand 250w hps are going for same price on ebay im buzzing with it i put my mango kush plant in darkness nearly 24hrs ago and now iv set up the light and put that plant under it the timer will switch it on in a couple of hours 
here is a link to a cfl grow from seed to harvest with pics i had to read its the best cfl grow iv seen take a look nice bud pics for cfl

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/274722-ch9-250w-veg-300w-flower-23.html

Here are a couple of pics of my new light set up and of the yeild of my cfl grow and plant pics just finished a couple week back dissapointed tho even tho it looks like quit a bit of bud most of it is just crystals on leaf real badlet us know what ya think lads like to hear what kind of yeilds others have got from cfl flowering


----------



## businessmen (Mar 3, 2010)

I think the trick with cfl is small plants so you can keep them close to the light. LST training with indicas worked for me.


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 3, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> mosly cloudy but starting to amber now at about 20 % thanks for the compliment and each main cola is the same size on each plant..


looks real good are you currently flushing or anything..


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> looks real good are you currently flushing or anything..


 whats up wretched420, i sarted to flush 4 days ago i just flushed till the water ran very clear and then again about 3 or 4 times the pot size..


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 3, 2010)

hempstead said:


> I have a question for yahs. I recently just finished my first harvest. I did Nirvana Short Rider under a 250 and my buds are fluffy and not the hard nuggets I was hoping for. What would cause it to be fluffy? Is it genetics, did I harvest too early or do I need a bigger light? I am very pleased with the high and the taste, don't get me wrong but I just want them hard nuggets I usually get from my guy. Do you guys get the hard nuggets with the 250? I am hoping it is genetics. heh



frosted like that i wouldnt care nah haha it can be alot of reason why your getting fluffy buds most likely strain you gotta remember you got to have that light as close as possible i stay within 4-7 inches due to heat issues.. try running some cfl's along your hps and some more light could help a bit.. or look for rock hard bud strains there tons out there...hydro can help with that too lol.. but ive ran soil all my 250w grows have my experience with fluffy buds still so with such a small light your gonna get it "anything more than 12 inches away from light IMO with a 250 should be lollipopped this is what i do to increaase my yield in the the top parts of my plants with better light penetration i will take off w/e doesnt look like it will do anything below".. 

just my 2 cetns works for me..


stay safe 
stay real


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 3, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> whats up wretched420, i sarted to flush 4 days ago i just flushed till the water ran very clear and then again about 3 or 4 times the pot size..



coo you gonna run just water now till you pull her ye?

very nice looking girl i might add


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> coo you gonna run just water now till you pull her ye?
> 
> very nice looking girl i might add


 yes sir, plain o h2o till chop and thanks for the props bro real cool coming from cats like you...Peace


----------



## hempstead (Mar 4, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> frosted like that i wouldnt care nah haha it can be alot of reason why your getting fluffy buds most likely strain you gotta remember you got to have that light as close as possible i stay within 4-7 inches due to heat issues.. try running some cfl's along your hps and some more light could help a bit.. or look for rock hard bud strains there tons out there...hydro can help with that too lol.. but ive ran soil all my 250w grows have my experience with fluffy buds still so with such a small light your gonna get it "anything more than 12 inches away from light IMO with a 250 should be lollipopped this is what i do to increaase my yield in the the top parts of my plants with better light penetration i will take off w/e doesnt look like it will do anything below"..
> 
> just my 2 cetns works for me..
> 
> ...


She was grown in an aerogarden. I have a few plants still going in soil and they're LSTd and much smaller. I hope they come out better.


----------



## businessmen (Mar 4, 2010)

Think its gonna be a winner this time. Got 2.5 gallon water jugs for pots, 6 plants, think Im gonna havta throw a few more in too, having a hard time picking a pheno! Little less then a 2x2 foot box. Gonna flip the lights at about 10 inches tall. Had a hard time getting everybody the same height cus they were different ages. Some have had alot of topping. Some only pinched once. Its like a SCROG without the screen. I let the LA confidential get way taller then others, now I regret it cus I was just guessing it wont stretch from what Ive read, and I wanna make sure I get as much of it as I can cus I think its my best strain. 

I also am growing a cut I was given of Orange Crush, and I have White Widow, a purple indica (actually 3 phenos I still needa choose one) a seedling of Green Crack I dont think is gonna make the cut but Im givving one more chance and Super Skunk that turned purple last time.


----------



## businessmen (Mar 7, 2010)

Umm, hello? Whered everybody go? You dont like your 250 anymore? I was wondering if anyone is SCROGing? Looks like the freakin way to go! I basically FIMd this one, but next times getting a screen for sure.


----------



## Jay_normous (Mar 7, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Umm, hello? Whered everybody go? You dont like your 250 anymore? I was wondering if anyone is SCROGing? Looks like the freakin way to go! I basically FIMd this one, but next times getting a screen for sure.


Yeah Im here... In fact im a few weeks in to Flowering with my first attempt of scrogging...
Will post pics up later on...


----------



## onewize1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Jay_normous said:


> Yeah Im here... In fact im a few weeks in to Flowering with my first attempt of scrogging...
> Will post pics up later on...


I have two pure kush bushes in veg that i plan on scrogging (shooting for a half pound this tiime. waiting for these so lowryder non auto seeds (result of a seedrunwiith lowryder mixes) thesingle cola is 1 lr and the bush with the hawaiian punch next to it is the other. Then i have the kush with its heir next to it and another kush bush. also clones from those lr's. Well here are my pics. when i start the kush bushes in scrog i will be starting my first journal. Hope i keep up with it...

The budded bush is a pure kush i just harvested


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 11, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Umm, hello? Whered everybody go? You dont like your 250 anymore? I was wondering if anyone is SCROGing? Looks like the freakin way to go! I basically FIMd this one, but next times getting a screen for sure.



scrog used to be my fav way to grow.. look back in this thread i know theres a couple scrogs in here!! lots of good info


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 11, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> scrog used to be my fav way to grow.. look back in this thread i know theres a couple scrogs in here!! lots of good info


 
Whats up Brotha....

Long time no hear......

How ya been doing...


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 15, 2010)

Mindmelted said:


> Whats up Brotha....
> 
> Long time no hear......
> 
> How ya been doing...


pretty good man same old shiit..
how about yourself? still sitting on that last harvest?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 15, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> pretty good man same old shiit..
> how about yourself? still sitting on that last harvest?


 
Had to unload some do to drama.

But otherwise not bad, Only problem with the AJ is the Fucking Munchies from Hell...

Gained some poundage....


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 16, 2010)

Mindmelted said:


> Had to unload some do to drama.
> 
> But otherwise not bad, Only problem with the AJ is the Fucking Munchies from Hell...
> 
> Gained some poundage....



haha oh one of those strains lol..
well hope all is well..
you gonna get back up and running?


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 16, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> haha oh one of those strains lol..
> well hope all is well..
> you gonna get back up and running?


 
Hope to be up soon....


----------



## Jay_normous (Mar 16, 2010)

This is my scrog... this is my second attempt and that was a disaster too...
Im nearly 9 weeks but my temp have been super low..
I thinking of adding another 250w under the same reflector and have mh and hps running at the same time...
Anyone try this yet...?


----------



## businessmen (Mar 16, 2010)

Looking good Jay. How many tops about do you think you have? Got any closeup budshots? What strains? How many plants?The tall plants in the back, no buds?


----------



## Jay_normous (Mar 17, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Looking good Jay. How many tops about do you think you have? Got any closeup budshots? What strains? How many plants?The tall plants in the back, no buds?


I've a good few tops.. crappy pic i took..
I'm still trying to work out how to take a close up pic on the camrea..
Not sure of the strains (2) there are 8 in scrog.. the 3 at the back have just been put there to flower.
Never growing in the winter again...
Anybody got any insight on 250w MH & 250 Hps at the same time...??


----------



## MangledRemainz (Mar 17, 2010)

Jay_normous said:


> I've a good few tops.. crappy pic i took..
> I'm still trying to work out how to take a close up pic on the camrea..
> Not sure of the strains (2) there are 8 in scrog.. the 3 at the back have just been put there to flower.
> Never growing in the winter again...
> Anybody got any insight on 250w MH & 250 Hps at the same time...??


I have read that this is the best way to go, since you would have different ranges of the light spectrum. If I had the room and could keep the temps down this would be the way I would go.


----------



## Wretched420 (Mar 17, 2010)

Jay_normous said:


> I've a good few tops.. crappy pic i took..
> I'm still trying to work out how to take a close up pic on the camrea..
> Not sure of the strains (2) there are 8 in scrog.. the 3 at the back have just been put there to flower.
> Never growing in the winter again...
> Anybody got any insight on 250w MH & 250 Hps at the same time...??


i actually was gonna run a dual spectrum 250w mh and 250w hps got them just never done it i do just fine with the 250w hps.. but if you can keep your temps down i would go for it bro more light more buds lol i like to think..
but do w/e you like cant hurt to try and learn!


----------



## Riggzy (Mar 18, 2010)

hempstead said:


> I have a question for yahs. I recently just finished my first harvest. I did Nirvana Short Rider under a 250 and my buds are fluffy and not the hard nuggets I was hoping for. What would cause it to be fluffy? Is it genetics, did I harvest too early or do I need a bigger light? I am very pleased with the high and the taste, don't get me wrong but I just want them hard nuggets I usually get from my guy. Do you guys get the hard nuggets with the 250? I am hoping it is genetics. heh


 Could be the distance of your light to the plant,could be the strain,could be your feeding schedule,could be your enviorment,could be your nutes...(see what i'm getting at)..what kind of water are you using? my friend had big problems with his buds being "airy" because he was using his well water(switched to fresh rain water and bam better results)...what i'm getting at is everyone gets caught up on the light..yeah thats important, but your temps,nutes,air flow, play major factors.. also i use cfls for side lighting and that made a huge difference for me....i knew someone else who had no fans in his veg area and he wasn't growing a strong plant because he never had any wind on the plants for stem strength.. so he grew a weak plant and when you grow a weak plant you get weak airy buds..so i would re-evalueate your grow area Temps, Humidity.. reflection,cfl side lighting,your grow medium,make sure your mixing your nutes right,i recomend bc nutes...i have had night and day difference with that product over any.. fox farm all of them..it's real quality stuff...do more grows keep trying...it took me about 4 or 5 grows to really understand what was going on and with each grow since my yields and density in my buds have improved dramaticaly..i will say the cfl side light 6-42 watt cfl's for flowering made the biggest difference for me..with the 250 watt hps and the cfl's i am almost copying a 400 watt light...


----------



## hempstead (Mar 18, 2010)

Riggzy said:


> Could be the distance of your light to the plant,could be the strain,could be your feeding schedule,could be your enviorment,could be your nutes...(see what i'm getting at)..what kind of water are you using? my friend had big problems with his buds being "airy" because he was using his well water(switched to fresh rain water and bam better results)...what i'm getting at is everyone gets caught up on the light..yeah thats important, but your temps,nutes,air flow, play major factors.. also i use cfls for side lighting and that made a huge difference for me....i knew someone else who had no fans in his veg area and he wasn't growing a strong plant because he never had any wind on the plants for stem strength.. so he grew a weak plant and when you grow a weak plant you get weak airy buds..so i would re-evalueate your grow area Temps, Humidity.. reflection,cfl side lighting,your grow medium,make sure your mixing your nutes right,i recomend bc nutes...i have had night and day difference with that product over any.. fox farm all of them..it's real quality stuff...do more grows keep trying...it took me about 4 or 5 grows to really understand what was going on and with each grow since my yields and density in my buds have improved dramaticaly..i will say the cfl side light 6-42 watt cfl's for flowering made the biggest difference for me..with the 250 watt hps and the cfl's i am almost copying a 400 watt light...


 I think it was the distance plus the strain. The cola buds were a lot tighter. They cured up into little nuggets and if i shake the jar it sounds like little rocks are in it. I did use BC nutes, Recipe for Success. I was happy with the kit but switched up the recipe quantities a bit. ALl of my newer plants are kept low with some LST so I think they will turn out much better. I also switched up to an agrosun gold bulb.


----------



## Riggzy (Mar 24, 2010)

hempstead said:


> I think it was the distance plus the strain. The cola buds were a lot tighter. They cured up into little nuggets and if i shake the jar it sounds like little rocks are in it. I did use BC nutes, Recipe for Success. I was happy with the kit but switched up the recipe quantities a bit. ALl of my newer plants are kept low with some LST so I think they will turn out much better. I also switched up to an agrosun gold bulb.


 cool deal bro...i would definetly get side lighting...other than that,just stick with it..you'll get it right...


----------



## Jay_normous (Mar 24, 2010)

Riggzy said:


> cool deal bro...i would definetly get side lighting...other than that,just stick with it..you'll get it right...


I've learnt a lesson by trying to grow outdoors in the biggest freeze and this most of all... Get the bulb as close to the plants as poss.. I dont have to tell you it all abot Lumens..


----------



## oldmandroman (Mar 24, 2010)

getting my 250 mh tomorrow for my 2x2 tent going to veg with it and flower with my 1000watts hps i will update u anybody veg with a 250watt mh any pic in your jornal wanna compare growth rates


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Mar 25, 2010)

so i chopped half of my White Castle yesterday and got some fat nugs that look absolutly scrumptious tell me what you guys think! 

now there is 140g(wet)there and theres roughly about another 80-100 wet grams left on the half of the plant that i threw back in closet, not to bads for a 250w i must say,considering i have a freind with a huge medical setup running 3-1000w hps & 3-1000w MHs over like 36 plants and during the chop last night the most one of the purple kushes had yielded was like 70g(wet). but im most def sure he is doing something very wrong that he is not telling me lol..


----------



## TheFucknChrOnic (Mar 25, 2010)

check it out


----------



## hock8889 (Mar 25, 2010)

Fnn chronic..gorgeous pics....really nice.
one question..on pic 7, it looks as if you have the light about 14 inches above your plant.
How far do you typically keep light above canopy?

I believe consensus is penetration of light is around 12 inches...so keep as close as possible given heat.
I over nuted with FF so I think that's why my plants look burnt at 9 inches from 250...all purple and clawed...ouch...but i'm flushing and hoping for late recovery...burned at 3-5 weeks in flowering..stinks..but only 2nd indoor so learning and yes...thanks to all the others before us..dobious..etc..they rock.


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 27, 2010)

I have read this forum and a few others about a month ago.
I can't remember if it was mentioned before so I will ask.



I'm looking for a decent MH bulb to go with a 250w Lumatek ballast. I will be using this for Veg with some cfl's.


Any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## hempstead (Mar 27, 2010)

Blackbeard said:


> I have read this forum and a few others about a month ago.
> I can't remember if it was mentioned before so I will ask.
> 
> 
> ...


 Here is a cheap one that I was using. Click here
And this is what I am using now for flowering. click here


----------



## Mindmelted (Mar 27, 2010)

Hey all you 250ers

Glad to see that the forum is still going strong.

Hope you all have a great harvest and be safe..

Peace
MM


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Mar 27, 2010)

Ok so im siiting here trying to figure out how to get ready for the upcoming warmer months, because im already on the border of to much heat already and a ten degree temp change would have me in dangerous teritory to say the least running 84-86 constant now with 90 degree at times..so you see my dilema? anyway im surfing the sights looking at all these gidgets gadgets that i know i cant agfford feeling like a noob again,when i run across a disscusion page thats talking about air flow, circulation and removal the whole nine yards and i read something that i dont think a lot of us here realize because ive never heard it discussed here and that is that what ever air you introduce to an area must be accounted for when trying to remove it and this means the air from your circulating fans as well..Ive been running two circulating fans 12" and 6" in my grow room trying to cool my light by blowing air on it  or across it well much to my suprise i find out that this air flow is doing more harm than good when trying to get a good exaust of warm air from your grow area,you see the the more air pressure circulating around in your room the more exaust you'll need..I say this because everytime someone mentions heat issues all you here is get a bigger or better fan some 200.00 beast to freeze your nuts off, not neccessary at least for me...Let me tell you what i did after reading these post, first i removed one of my exaust fans thats right removed it and put it in the place of my passive intake so now this is what i have very cheaply i have (3) home depot inline cheap 80 cfm fans 18.95 apiece,and one ecoplus axial fan that i love 4.5 " 120 cfm this thing is a beast.But any way heres how it's set up i have one home depot special 80 cfm running exaust from my box through my cool tube,the next80 cfm special is a direct exaust from box..As for the intake i have at the moment put the 4.5" ecoplus axial fan at one intake post and the other post is passsive with a hole of only 3 1/2 "as for the other 80 cfm special i dont use it, dont need it, removed it , why because i also removed from the box the 12" oscilating fan and put the 6" oscilating fan on medium blowing under the plants..since making these simple changes my temps have been at a constant 75 degree's the moral of the story is calculate all your air flowing blowing intake exaust etc. it dosnt have to be expensive and you dont have to put every house fan you own in there because more then likely it wont work out right..You want to introduce good cool fresh air to the box by way of intake yes but what you dont want is some mega fan inside your box blowing your hot air around creating more presure on your exaust than it can handle so to hell with passive intake at least standing alone get some good air flow from your intake and get rid of the big ass box fans you think are doing you a favor there not..Peace


----------



## Blackbeard (Mar 28, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Here is a cheap one that I was using. Click here
> And this is what I am using now for flowering. click here


Thanks.
I was looking at those as well and I figured for that price why not.

I have also been looking at sites like
http://www.1000bulbs.com/
http://www.buylighting.com/
http://www.lightbulbemporium.com/250w_metal_halide_lamps.asp
and many others.

Do pulse start and probe start make a difference in digital ballasts?


----------



## tamjam69 (Apr 2, 2010)

hey guys i am using my 250w hps in a pretty small space now even without cooltube just intakes and exhausts

temps are hovering at low 80s 

check out the last page

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/294653-tamjams-2nd-grow-snow-white.html


----------



## joshrose54 (Apr 2, 2010)

Just about to order some stuff for my new grow area, will be using 250 Watt HPS + MH, do you think this is a good price for all this gear before i waste money and order (btw i already have a carbon filter):

Aluminium Tape 1x 50m
Light Block Plastic Sheeting(WBW) 4x 1x3m
2m Sticky Zipper Strips(ZIPPER) 1x 2m
Square pots(SQ_POTS) 3x 6L
Jack Chain(JACK) 4x 2m
BioBizz Bio-Grow (nu_bbbg) 1x
BioBizz Bio-Bloom (nu_bbbb) 1x
Euro Lighting Systems 250 Watt HPS Bulb, ballast and reflector 1x
PowerPlant Pro Metal Halide 250 Watt 1x

£139 inclusive of shipping


----------



## HymroD (Apr 7, 2010)

Dammit post got destroyed...New member. 250 HPS. CLoset stealth. First Cali Grow.50 year old heads telling me best plants they have seen...

2x kush bag seeds OG and 1 Love CHeese clone.
http://www.plspictures.com/guest/view/message/large.do?invite=OEMr4bmAzzUet5xL0LpL&fromAddress=8589528379&pageName=enlarge&pictureCount=5&msgNo=0&folderFullName=INBOX&slide=2


----------



## HymroD (Apr 8, 2010)

Newbcake here...250 watter. 2x 48"FLO's with 1x being an aquarium light and the rest cool white or what not.

Proof is in the pudding these pics are 14 days old or so. 2x OG Kush Hermy Bag Seeds and 1x Luv Cheese Clone.

***Even half centruy old lot-heads are seeing my plants and going " WHOA. Never seen anything like it"

This is due to thick stem size, massive fan blades, and great growth and health. (Extra long veg starting with the FLo's is what my rookie self attributes this too)
It is because I grow them with love to give away and smoke 
myself silly, and the plants knw this.

Thanks for all the free advice here. Been lurking for a month or 2.

http://www.plspictures.com/guest/view/message/large.do?invite=OEMr4bmAzzUet5xL0LpL&fromAddress=8589528379&pageName=enlarge&pictureCount=5&msgNo=0&folderFullName=INBOX&slide=4

[email protected],

HymroD


----------



## HymroD (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess I should add:

Fox Farm Soil w/Perlite + Hydroton at bottom and top

House of Garden Soil A/B

Mama something cheap o Nitrogen booster apparently works (Eleanors VF11)

Eggshells, coffee grinds, San Diego Tap Water, and now Jamaican Bat Guano during flowering. 5 gallon Tall boys.

Not bad for a 1st Cali indy grow. Done Florida indy/outtie but nothing serious like now.

[email protected],

HymroD


----------



## TommyJ (Apr 8, 2010)

All right I thought Id come here with this question. Im going to be constructing a 3x3x5 grow bow in which I plan to put a 4in inline fan in attached to a carbon filter. Would a passive intake system be enough to get good air flow and also keep the temps in a reasonable range. I plan to also have a small desk fan for the plants themselves.


----------



## STZ (Apr 8, 2010)

I guess im in the club...I have a self ballasted 250w that I use along with fluoro's in all the various forms (T5, T8, CFL) to veg plants for my light dep and my outdoor. Never used my 250w to complete a cycle but im sure I will some day


----------



## hempstead (Apr 8, 2010)

TommyJ said:


> All right I thought Id come here with this question. Im going to be constructing a 3x3x5 grow bow in which I plan to put a 4in inline fan in attached to a carbon filter. Would a passive intake system be enough to get good air flow and also keep the temps in a reasonable range. I plan to also have a small desk fan for the plants themselves.


I have a 4x2x5 tent with a 4 inch fan and filter and just rely on passive and it works great. There is definitely negative pressure in there because the walls all get sucked in a little.


----------



## TommyJ (Apr 9, 2010)

Alright man thanks for the help.


----------



## Phase420 (Apr 10, 2010)

Im starting to build a 3x3x7 and going to be useing a 250 w HPS! my question for everyone is "Should I get a cool tube or Should I just get a light?"


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 10, 2010)

7' tall is unnecessary when using a 250w HPS, they will never be able to penetrate that deep


----------



## Wretched420 (Apr 10, 2010)

Phase420 said:


> Im starting to build a 3x3x7 and going to be useing a 250 w HPS! my question for everyone is "Should I get a cool tube or Should I just get a light?"



cool tube dude your gonna want it later if you want to go bigger and plus sometimes it can get real hot depending on your enviro temps and circulation...





ALL looking good nice to see some familiar faces still rolling!!


----------



## rainz (Apr 10, 2010)

hi everyone, im pretty new on the growing scene and im currently on day 41 of a trial run lol. I have a 250W hps and i am LOVING IT!!!! whats even better is i got it for free!!!! LOL what a result..... anyway i have 2 easy bud from ROYAL QUEEN SEEDS ( i have a few pics in an album but dont know how to get the link up, im using a PS3 atm so i apologise in advance until my lapys fixed) i was just wondering has anybody else in the 250W club tried these seeds?? it seems like nobody has lol but to be honest i think its going great for my first time theres buds EVERYWHERE and it stinks woooohoooo, sorry if i seem over excited but man i love weed and this is MY WEED lol im currently growing in my old wardrobe i have 2 4 inch fans intake/outlet on top an bottom and have my 250W plus a "turbo fan" aiming at the plants. If anyone has any input i really would love to hear it THANX EVERYONE AND HAPPY GROWING!!!!!


----------



## Phase420 (Apr 10, 2010)

Wretched420 said:


> cool tube dude your gonna want it later if you want to go bigger and plus sometimes it can get real hot depending on your enviro temps and circulation...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I decided on the cool tobe in case I end up doing a fridge!



tom__420 said:


> 7' tall is unnecessary when using a 250w HPS, they will never be able to penetrate that deep


Its just 7 foor tall, so it look more like a waredrobe closet and I fiugured it would help with ventilation maybe be that tall. I was hoping to put my carbon filter in above my light to. Also i was going to keep the plants 8 inches off the floor in the closet, so i could put a tray under it so i can water and now have to take the plants out.


----------



## TommyJ (Apr 10, 2010)

I dont mean to be throwing a bunch of questions out but I just finalized my plans for my box but cant decide on ventilation. I was going to do a 4in inline like i stated before. But the box is going to be in my bedroom out in the open, so i didnt want to be kept awake by the noise. Do you think I could get away with computer fans as the exhaust?


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 11, 2010)

TommyJ said:


> I dont mean to be throwing a bunch of questions out but I just finalized my plans for my box but cant decide on ventilation. I was going to do a 4in inline like i stated before. But the box is going to be in my bedroom out in the open, so i didnt want to be kept awake by the noise. Do you think I could get away with computer fans as the exhaust?


Not a chance, I would be a little skeptical using the 4in....
Run the lights during the day if you don't want to be kept up at night


----------



## weedyweedy (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello 250 watters! I thought I'd post this for inspiration 

View attachment 777564

View attachment 777565

View attachment 777566

View attachment 777567

The strain is SATORI from MANDALA. Grown with 250W from 2 week-seedling stage up to now.


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 13, 2010)

I have 10 plants in week 5 of flowering so 4-5 week left, each plant is 15-16inch tall. Strain is Cheese and id be happy with 2-3oz in total.


----------



## bluntheadtnulb (Apr 13, 2010)

Just starting to get the supplies for a closet multiple 250 grow room, the only problem is the 250 was my original idea for a smaller 7 foot high by 3 foot wide box thing. but decided to possibly go full closet and work with 6 plants. what would the recommondations be, right now since its my first, and i want to do aeroponics, i just want to start with like 4 plants and one 250 hps with some homedepot cfls.


----------



## Wretched (Apr 14, 2010)

bluntheadtnulb said:


> Just starting to get the supplies for a closet multiple 250 grow room, the only problem is the 250 was my original idea for a smaller 7 foot high by 3 foot wide box thing. but decided to possibly go full closet and work with 6 plants. what would the recommondations be, right now since its my first, and i want to do aeroponics, i just want to start with like 4 plants and one 250 hps with some homedepot cfls.



4 plants aero under a 250w i would start them early give em a good vegg but try not to get them to tall before flowering i dont know what strain your running but the all tend to stretch in flowering.. but yea bro doesnt sound bad at all


----------



## Wretched (Apr 14, 2010)

GrowinthaBudz said:


> I have 10 plants in week 5 of flowering so 4-5 week left, each plant is 15-16inch tall. Strain is Cheese and id be happy with 2-3oz in total.


rotate them plants i would do because i know for a fact that some aint getting the light the other are.. unleess your in beer cups lol..


----------



## Wretched (Apr 14, 2010)

weedyweedy said:


> Hello 250 watters! I thought I'd post this for inspiration
> 
> View attachment 777564
> 
> ...



right on man keep us posted we like to see start to finish


----------



## Wretched (Apr 14, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Not a chance, I would be a little skeptical using the 4in....
> Run the lights during the day if you don't want to be kept up at night



tom you still busting a 250watter? thought you had a 400w ..


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 14, 2010)

Wretched said:


> rotate them plants i would do because i know for a fact that some aint getting the light the other are.. unleess your in beer cups lol..


Forgot to say i've tied them all down to get more light to the bottom buds.


----------



## bluntheadtnulb (Apr 14, 2010)

Ya man, I have a 5ft by 3 foot open closet, so im going to wall up the 4ft opening, and leave a 18in, doorway into it. then i can run all my exhaust and stuff right up into the attic, with hopefully a homemade carbon filter scent reducer so my sister in law doesn't happen upon the glorious scent. As for the strain, I'm undecided. I dont have any bag seed. So I think im just going to pick up some clones from a person.


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 14, 2010)

bluntheadtnulb said:


> Ya man, I have a 5ft by 3 foot open closet, so im going to wall up the 4ft opening, and leave a 18in, doorway into it. then i can run all my exhaust and stuff right up into the attic, with hopefully a homemade carbon filter scent reducer so my sister in law doesn't happen upon the glorious scent. As for the strain, I'm undecided. I dont have any bag seed. So I think im just going to pick up some clones from a person.


Personally i think clones are the best way to go as they save alot of time.


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 14, 2010)

Wretched said:


> tom you still busting a 250watter? thought you had a 400w ..


 
Whats up stranger


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 14, 2010)

Wretched said:


> tom you still busting a 250watter? thought you had a 400w ..


Yeah I have the 400w digi at another location, the ballast was messing with my cable so it had to go
I am not rocking dual 250's over a 24 site aero system filled with Paradise Seeds White Berry


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 14, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> Yeah I have the 400w digi at another location, the ballast was messing with my cable so it had to go
> I am not rocking dual 250's over a 24 site aero system filled with Paradise Seeds White Berry


Hey Tom



The White Berry was good for me

Good luck and good growing


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 14, 2010)

2 of my 10 plants. Didn't take anymore because of the poor quality.


----------



## Jay_normous (Apr 14, 2010)

GrowinthaBudz said:


> 2 of my 10 plants. Didn't take anymore because of the poor quality.


Nice.. I love it when they get top heavy!


----------



## Phase420 (Apr 14, 2010)

Justy wondering if anyone has bought or has one of these kinds of 250w cool tube lights? it seems like a good price to me but idk, i need some opions.http://cgi.ebay.com/250-WATT-250W-HPS-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-COOL-TUBE-cooltube_W0QQitemZ300413295779QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f2071ca3


----------



## GrowinthaBudz (Apr 14, 2010)

Phase420 said:


> Justy wondering if anyone has bought or has one of these kinds of 250w cool tube lights? it seems like a good price to me but idk, i need some opions.http://cgi.ebay.com/250-WATT-250W-HPS-DIGITAL-GROW-LIGHT-COOL-TUBE-cooltube_W0QQitemZ300413295779QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item45f2071ca3


It looks like the same 250w cooltube im using and mines perfect


----------



## sonar (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys I just bought a 250w hps off my buddy yesterday. I'm growing outdoors this summer, but it is a brand new still in the box HTGsupply he was selling so cheap I couldn't pass it up. Right now I have 7 plants about a week old started under T8 fluoro tubes that should be ready to be moved outside in a couple weeks. My question is is it even worth it to set up the hps just for a couple weeks? I want them as big and as healthy as possible for the first week of May, so if it is really going to make that much of a difference I'll set it up, if not I'm just gonna hang on to it. I just finished college and will hopefully be moving off on my own soon so I bought it just to buy it. He only charged me $50!


----------



## tom__420 (Apr 14, 2010)

As I said in the other thread you made specifically for this question, you will need some ventilation to use it
That thing throws out a lot of heat and you cannot rely on the heat to just rise and dissipate
It will not be worth it if you don't get proper ventilation because you will fry your plants to a crisp


----------



## Phase420 (Apr 14, 2010)

Do I hook up my carbon filter to the intake of the cool tube?? or Do I hook it up to there own intakes and outtakes? Its going in to a fridge im building. Thanks guys


----------



## MangledRemainz (Apr 15, 2010)

Phase420 said:


> Do I hook up my carbon filter to the intake of the cool tube?? or Do I hook it up to there own intakes and outtakes? Its going in to a fridge im building. Thanks guys


You will hook it up to the exaust for the grow tent. You shouldn't need it hooked to the cool tube since this will only go threw the light vent not the grow room. Hope this helps.


----------



## mr. lahey (Apr 15, 2010)

Just got my 250w hps cooltube on ebay. Excellent quality construction. Great deal. Came with everything u need. I hook my carbon filter to one end of the tube and connect the other end to the exhaust fan. Cleans the air and cools the light. I too am growing in a tent.


----------



## sonar (Apr 17, 2010)

tom__420 said:


> As I said in the other thread you made specifically for this question, you will need some ventilation to use it
> That thing throws out a lot of heat and you cannot rely on the heat to just rise and dissipate
> It will not be worth it if you don't get proper ventilation because you will fry your plants to a crisp


Yeah that seems to be the general consensus. Thanks.


----------



## sonar (Apr 17, 2010)

Well I was up my uncle's house watching a ball game last night went the topic came up and he said I can grow in his basement. There's plent of room down there and it stays nice and cool even in the summer. I knew he smoked but I didn't think he would be down with it, but he seemed pretty excited about it. 

So now my question is to you guys what would be a good strain for a first timer? I have a thread about it at 

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/322553-best-strain-first-time-indoor.html

if anyone would like to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## businessmen (Apr 17, 2010)

auto or maybe like an orange bud, or an indica. Dont do a full sativa and you should be good


----------



## stony123 (Apr 18, 2010)

White rhino good buds fast results. works for me!!!!!!!!


----------



## SirPsycho (Apr 18, 2010)

hempstead said:


> I have a 4x2x5 tent with a 4 inch fan and filter and just rely on passive and it works great. There is definitely negative pressure in there because the walls all get sucked in a little.


i have the exact measurements for a flowering room that currently, am having heat problems with. do you have pics of your set-up? I need some ideas of how to manage my heating problem. thanks in advance.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 18, 2010)

SirPsycho said:


> i have the exact measurements for a flowering room that currently, am having heat problems with. do you have pics of your set-up? I need some ideas of how to manage my heating problem. thanks in advance.


 I have my tent in a room that is air conditioned. I keep the room at 72 degrees and my tent stays at about 78 with the light on and 72 off.


----------



## nastyhr (Apr 18, 2010)

check out my 250 watt grow and tell me what ya think!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/312284-scrog-closet-grow.html


----------



## Kribs (Apr 19, 2010)

So like yeah i got a 250w...it RAWKS!......Just ordered a 400w....cant wait HID FTW!


----------



## businessmen (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice grow Nasty! How far are they in flower?


----------



## nastyhr (Apr 19, 2010)

businessmen said:


> Nice grow Nasty! How far are they in flower?


thanks man!! its only the third day of flowering.. do you think i started flowering too late?


----------



## businessmen (Apr 20, 2010)

I dont think so, I havent scrogged yet, but Im gonna let them get bigger then most do. Why have buds barely making it above the screen when you could have at least 4-6 inch colas. Some of my strains dont stretch so Im gonna let em fill the screen and grow above it. Some stretch alot so Ill flower before they fill it.


----------



## del taco lover (Apr 21, 2010)

nice thread. please take a look at my 270w grow here

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/302487-nirvana-ice-ice-baby-ak48.html


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 24, 2010)

What's up 250er's? just hought id drop by and share a few photo's of my last grow with the 250 hps, i'll still be vegging with the 250 MH but i'll flower from now on with a 400 hps i really hate to change this 250 is so easy to handle and control the heat and everything else but i must exspnd my harvest are leaving way to soon im getting about .5 grams per watt i need to do better so im going to veg longer with the 250 and then flower with the 400..heres is pic's of my last grow (1) WW (2) BLZ BUD all of them in the 6th week of flowering and going to start flushing in another couple of days thanks @%) club been great..Peace


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 27, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> What's up 250er's? just hought id drop by and share a few photo's of my last grow with the 250 hps, i'll still be vegging with the 250 MH but i'll flower from now on with a 400 hps i really hate to change this 250 is so easy to handle and control the heat and everything else but i must exspnd my harvest are leaving way to soon im getting about .5 grams per watt i need to do better so im going to veg longer with the 250 and then flower with the 400..heres is pic's of my last grow (1) WW (2) BLZ BUD all of them in the 6th week of flowering and going to start flushing in another couple of days thanks @%) club been great..Peace


 
Looking SWEET bro,Keep up the good work....


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey thanks mindmelted, i hope im always welcome to drop in since ill be flowering now at 400 watts love this thread and the peps good place to bemy friend!!Peace

By the way i love the new avatar...My next grow will be Hashberry and G13 Haze


----------



## Jay_normous (Apr 29, 2010)

Today, I bought another 250w ballast.... so sorry, from tomorrow at some stage, i'll be doing 500w (1X250mh 1x250hps)... been good learning from this thread, just hopwe i can keep the heat down..

Thanks gurus..


----------



## Mindmelted (Apr 29, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Hey thanks mindmelted, i hope im always welcome to drop in since ill be flowering now at 400 watts love this thread and the peps good place to bemy friend!!Peace
> 
> By the way i love the new avatar...My next grow will be Hashberry and G13 Haze



You are always welcome around here stinkbudd1...lol

Keep us posted on the grow and keep safe...


----------



## ptone (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey guys! Dropping in to say hello. Here is a nug from the tail end of my 250w HPS grow. It's was harvested a little early do to some "complications" but I think it turned out ok.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (May 1, 2010)

Now that we have that out the way lets start with the unoffical smoke report,since i have not let it cure yet, this smoke report will be baically about potency and smell...First of all let me say dispite the trouble with this grow, if you are thinking of growing this BLZ strain do it soon, in my opinion it is going to live up to every bit of hype that comes with it. This smoke is very very strong indeed,im sure as it is now, it is not at it's best until final cure but it is to me and my peeps, definately couch lock stone type of high powerful..The only issue my wife had with it, is that the smoke is very heavy and not all tuity fruity like she likes her smoke, i dont mind the lack of fruitiness but be warned it has that raw NYD taste to it not much like an indica, yet you can definately taste the strong Haze influence in it along with the G13. So if you are looking for beautiful taste above all you may want to go another route, but if it's a true stone your after then you are in the right place my friend. I like a good social smoke at times myself and this is not one of them, after a couple of grams we turned into cynder blocks we did'nt even realize our cd had stopped playing and was skipping..The last one i cut down was really sticky and resin filled, unlike the one i smoked so i cant wait for the dry and cure to finish up and i'll give another report on that and see if the tase is any different .Oh yes by the way it does'nt smell like anything ive smelled before when cutting it down it reeked sort of like sour diesel, as you see the theme i keep coming back to the diesel strain for some reason but thats what it reminds me of just much more potent and heavy hitting....Hey thanks for listening and to all of you that want to try i say go for it you'lll be glad you did if done right..Peace 

I'll post some better pic's after they dry..

Pi's are: 1-2 BLZ BUDS/#3 WW/4-5 all together buds and popcorn....


----------



## cylee89 (May 1, 2010)

Sup guys~ growing in a 2x3x5 tent with 2 4" 80cfm fans, one sucking and one spitting out.

40days flowering today. About 2~3 weeks to go!

the other big cola is 12/12 from seed and it's lookin real good as you can see 

planning to go crazy with SoG or U-Scrog with this one!

Opinions plz! (and yield estimate if possible lol)


----------



## businessmen (May 1, 2010)

So how much you think you got stink? Thats off your 250? GOtta be a dank strain, that stony and honestly looks on the immature side. Did it still smell after a quick dry?


----------



## kikkinurazz3 (May 1, 2010)

What's up everyone? I am about to get started with a 250w HPS and MH setup, and, I wanted to let anyone close enough know about an awesome deal I came across. 250w HPS fixtures/ ballast/ and bulbs for $25 in the Syracuse Craigs List. I picked 6 up today and they have about 40 or so more. Hopefully someone is close enough to take advantage of it too. The peeps converted the warehouse over to the 4 bulb t-5 flourescents.


----------



## businessmen (May 2, 2010)

what are they wired for?


----------



## BVtrifWeed (May 16, 2010)

Hi,

I am new and started with a 250W MH/HPS installation, I just did my first post on my journal (summarizing the first 1th month with pictures)
I am always looking for cheap advices  
come visit 
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/331389-250w-mh-hps-5-green.html

I CAN'T WAIT!!!!


----------



## siht7419 (May 16, 2010)

Great thread! Subscribed.

I just received my 250 w/ electronic ballast from ebay. I'm waiting till my clones are showing roots to try it out. I'll post pictures another time.

Thanks.


----------



## DEZALB (May 22, 2010)

I have a question for all you 250'ers. I plan on growing in a 4x6x8 closet in a vacant room that will be light proofed. I will be growing with the closet door slightly opened and I will section the closet into 3x3 with either mylar or panda paper depending on which one i can find around here cheap. This is my first grow and i was wondering if a 12in box fan blowing in to the closet and a another blowing out the closet from the top would be enough to keep the 250s at a good temp


----------



## DEZALB (May 22, 2010)

siht7419 said:


> Great thread! Subscribed.
> 
> I just received my 250 w/ electronic ballast from ebay. I'm waiting till my clones are showing roots to try it out. I'll post pictures another time.
> 
> Thanks.


Is that the lumtek one on ebay that goes for 159 shipped? Looks like a nice setup


----------



## siht7419 (May 22, 2010)

DEZALB said:


> Is that the lumtek one on ebay that goes for 159 shipped? Looks like a nice setup


It's this unit right here. Its a great price for all it includes.


----------



## DEZALB (May 25, 2010)

siht7419 said:


> It's this unit right here. Its a great price for all it includes.


 Yeah, i was checkin that one out too. Looks like a good deal, the only problem i see is the spectrum of both bulbs arent the best. Theyre just standard mh/hps bulbs. But thats the case with alot of the 250watt packages that are inexpensive on ebay. LMk how it works out for you though. Cause im seriously torn between this one and some other system on ebay.


ALso, can anyone give me a general idea if what i posted early would be enough to cool a 250watter.
thnx


----------



## Nitegazer (May 26, 2010)

DEZALB said:


> I have a question for all you 250'ers. I plan on growing in a 4x6x8 closet in a vacant room that will be light proofed. I will be growing with the closet door slightly opened and I will section the closet into 3x3 with either mylar or panda paper depending on which one i can find around here cheap. This is my first grow and i was wondering if a 12in box fan blowing in to the closet and a another blowing out the closet from the top would be enough to keep the 250s at a good temp


I'm not clear on your setup--- is the box fan just set on the floor outside the partially close door? Is the fan at the top of the closet vented? Most 12" fans would be fine for a 200 sq.ft. space, IF there is unrestricted airflow. The fan at the top of the closet (exhaust) is also the critical fan-- what is the CFM on it?


----------



## DEZALB (May 26, 2010)

Actually im looking at the fans and they are 20 inch box fans. This is the exact fan type. (http://www.homedepot.com/Lighting-Fans-Portable-Fans/Holmes/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xg8ZarrrZ2gw/R-202183012/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053) 

I cant find the cfm on the box or the product description. But yes, I will have one of these fans on the ground blowing into the closet and second one mounted on the back wall of the closet blowing air out. The fan will be mounted at a height so that it is blowing the air out of the top of the closet opening.
Was also thinking of putting a third fan inside the actual closet to blow on the light/plants.


----------



## Nitegazer (May 27, 2010)

As long as your temps are holding below 80 degrees, you probably are fine on the air circulation front. If you temps are getting up higher, I would recommend you spend a bit more time/$$ on ventilation. Consider venting the hood or use a bathroom ventilation van to keep the air moving. With a better setup, you'll be able to have the door closed and can keep the grow more private--- of course, you may have to cut a hole in the wall...


----------



## DEZALB (May 27, 2010)

yeah, i want to try and get acouple of grows done with this setup. After i have my technique down, i plan an making a small cab and buying the 4in inline/scrubber combo from htg. If my temp in the closet without the fans or light is 75 degree at the hottest point of the day. a 250 watt hps and the fans should be ok, right?
thanks for your help man. appreciate it.


----------



## Nitegazer (May 27, 2010)

75 degrees with the lights off will easily get you above 80 degrees when the lights are on-- bad for the plants. To keep the temps as close as possible to ambient, you will need to vent the reflector hood. Here is a fairly cheap air cooled reflector I found recently for $80 plus delivery:

http://www.hydroponics.net/i/131506

Another option is the 'cool tube' at HID Hut

I'm have the exact same issue and came to grips with that if I am going to use HPS, I need to be liberal with my ventilation. I have a 130cfm squirrel fan with a carbon filter now, and will add a second 100 cfm fan for the reflector that will go directly out of the cab. 

Since the air for the reflector does not mix with the air in the cabinet, I have the bonus option of adding C02. That way I can have temps near 90 if necessary-- and more growth!


----------



## SOorganic (May 27, 2010)

Didnt even know they made a 250


----------



## HymroD (Jun 10, 2010)

Geez SOorganic I yielded 6ozs from 3 plants on my first Cali grow - so now you know...

Bud Rot, Spider Mites, powdery mildew, surgery for me, all conspired against me..yet hear I sit ripped.


----------



## ptone (Jun 12, 2010)

Question for 250w Growers. What size pots do you flower under and how many plants per 250w light do you flower?


----------



## hempstead (Jun 12, 2010)

ptone said:


> Question for 250w Growers. What size pots do you flower under and how many plants per 250w light do you flower?


 I had 4 plants in different stages going in 1 gallon pots and yielded about an ounce per plant.


----------



## snwbrder03 (Jun 12, 2010)

Great thread i have a 250 MH and 250 HPS, my closet is fine for temperture on the HPS but on the MH i have no ventalation so i have to keep the doors open(in a Shed thats not what i was wanting to do) and i was wondering, what are ways and what was have you guys done to keep the temperture down?


----------



## ptone (Jun 13, 2010)

hempstead said:


> I had 4 plants in different stages going in 1 gallon pots and yielded about an ounce per plant.


Thanks +rep anyone else got some input for me?


----------



## businessmen (Jun 14, 2010)

Definetly train them for many tops, even in height! Or do like 15 one gal pots with one top.


----------



## pitbull1117 (Jun 17, 2010)

I have a quick question. I have a sterilite 2 shelf box that I just bought. The 250 fits in there perfectly. I just bought 2 106cfm muffin fans for like 50$ a piece. Well the question is, do I stick the exaust one that on the top on the inside of the box to get better results? Because it's on the outside and it still feels a little warm. And then the other question is do I put the fan that's intaking the air on the outside of the box? Wouldn't this be better? I'm thinkin it will but I don't really know.


----------



## businessmen (Jun 17, 2010)

Yeah on the outside probably better. But it also might work better to have two exhaust and two passive intakes, aka holes at least as big as the exhaust holes or bigger. Get a thermometer. I just use one exhaust and a passive intake, and have an extra fan as backup in case it fails.


----------



## Nitegazer (Jun 17, 2010)

ptone said:


> Thanks +rep anyone else got some input for me?


I grow three or four plants in a 4sq.ft. cabinet in three gallon containers. I go with SCROG to maximize the light. I haven't weighted the product (personal use only, and am paranoid about scales), but I can tell you that the cab gets filled and the plants are happy. Check out the latest photo in my journal (see sig below) if you want.


----------



## pitbull1117 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks buisnessmen my temps are around 78-80 degrees. Is that fine? The top of the plant is 9 inches from the light is that also fine? This is my 3rd grow but still learning the techniques oh and does Mylar make a significant differance? I'm growing in a area of no more then 9 sq ft with Mylar and these fans is that a strait setup for 2-3 plants. Ok I'm done this is all in Need to know to achieve my 3rd grow thanks 250 users


----------



## businessmen (Jun 17, 2010)

Is it 9 cubic ft? 9 sq ft is lick 3x3 ft area. Youd want a 400 watt lamp. 9 inches is ok, I get it closer, like 2-6 inches. In a 3x3 area you would need it higher to get the lamp's footprint to reach everywhere. Mylar is great, I just have flat white paint cus Im cheap.


----------



## pitbull1117 (Jun 17, 2010)

mylar is cheap to.


----------



## businessmen (Jun 17, 2010)

oh thanks for the tip!


----------



## Gift of the Grow (Jun 19, 2010)

hey i assume this has already been covered but i looked through most of this thread and couldnt find the answer.

anyway ive grown outside a few seasons to i pretty much have everything down as far as what to do with a plant and what it needs. I have a 250w hps and a small 3 x 5 closet. I would just like to know from your guys recomendations, cuz ive never done indoor by myself, wether to do one large girl or like 4-5 little ones.


----------



## purplecream (Jun 19, 2010)

Gift of the Grow said:


> hey i assume this has already been covered but i looked through most of this thread and couldnt find the answer.
> 
> anyway ive grown outside a few seasons to i pretty much have everything down as far as what to do with a plant and what it needs. I have a 250w hps and a small 3 x 5 closet. I would just like to know from your guys recomendations, cuz ive never done indoor by myself, wether to do one large girl or like 4-5 little ones.


The more the better! Also the top colas are the most potent part of the plant so you'll get a bunch of good weed!


----------



## purplecream (Jun 19, 2010)

ptone said:


> Question for 250w Growers. What size pots do you flower under and how many plants per 250w light do you flower?


I have my plants in 3 gallon pots. This is only a test run tho.


----------



## rainz (Jun 19, 2010)

subscribed.....


----------



## schism420 (Jun 20, 2010)

my 2 bagseed girls..about 6 weeks in


----------



## businessmen (Jun 20, 2010)

nice schism, lst?


----------



## FRESHSMOKE (Jun 21, 2010)

though i would share my grow, my 250W bulb is in a DIY cool tube i dont have a pic , the pic is of my DIY reflector, i like a good DIY ha on a budget, so im growin Big Budda Haze 90%Sativa/10%Indica, im about 6 weeks into veg, going for a SCorg grow my set up is slightly different to the pictures. 
with the cool tube i can put my light about 6in above my plants better than the 15in it was at, the plants really like it now , had some super growth the past week or two, all the pictures are from most recently 4-5ish weeks,
ill get some new pics tomo if anyones intersted.
soil-Plagron Gro-Mix
nutes- baby bio , will getting terra grow & bloom soon
potsize - i think its about 4 gallons
any opinons welcome , only constructive critizem please


----------



## Felder (Jun 22, 2010)

Sub'd, Been growing with a 250W for 5-6 years now and get all I need from that little beauty. Great thread for info on low wattage growing.


----------



## tamjam69 (Jun 22, 2010)

Felder said:


> Sub'd, Been growing with a 250W for 5-6 years now and get all I need from that little beauty. Great thread for info on low wattage growing.


i second that, little beauty!! 

i love my 250watter ive only used for one grow but it prooving to be very capable, i posted in here before but just thought i would show you my new grow op, the plants are a little bigger then i planned but the 250watter is coping. i also got a 3 45w 6400k's in there to help out. my next grow is gonna be one plant and do a 2'x2' SCROG 

check it out

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/332320-ghs-trainwreck-bigbang-grow-250w.html


----------



## businessmen (Jun 22, 2010)

tamjam69 said:


> i second that, little beauty!!
> 
> i love my 250watter ive only used for one grow but it prooving to be very capable, i posted in here before but just thought i would show you my new grow op, the plants are a little bigger then i planned but the 250watter is coping. i also got a 3 45w 6400k's in there to help out. my next grow is gonna be one plant and do a 2'x2' SCROG
> 
> ...


So you dont get all you need of your 250. Youve got 400 watts...


----------



## tamjam69 (Jun 22, 2010)

businessmen said:


> So you dont get all you need of your 250. Youve got 400 watts...


ha ha ok smart ass  your right but you know what i mean, even if i ditched the cfl's it will still rock 

EDIT; im totally blazed right now but i didnt secont that it gives me everything i need, it would if thats all i had but the blue cfl's just keep em looking green, i seconded the " little beauty "


----------



## Wretched420 (Jun 29, 2010)

nice to see the thread still going...


----------



## MangledRemainz (Jun 29, 2010)

I don't get to post that often but I'm proud to be a part of this forum.  Some day I will finally get some pictures up of my last grow. Got about 4oz off last single plant grow. Was bag seed but friends are saying it was the best smoke they ever had. I wish I knew what it was and that I would have taken a clone or two from her.  Oh well planning next grow now.


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 29, 2010)

What the fucks up stranger.....


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 30, 2010)

I know right Mind?!

Where the hell you been Wretched?


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Jun 30, 2010)

great thread guys. been looking for a 250watt club im a 250 watt user currently growing 1 nirvanas Ice one GHS Kings Kush and one DNA Sour Kush. there all femed and ive had them on 12/12 from seed all diff ages tho. sour kush is only about a week kings kush is about 2 in a half weeks and the ice is a month in a half and just starting to put out hairs. Ill post some pics up on here soon! sub'd btw


----------



## probo24 (Jun 30, 2010)

12/12 from seed
grown in a one gallon pot
Fox Farms lineup
Total grow time 92 days
Harvested at 71 days female
7 day dry
70.0g or just under 2.5oz curing.


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Jun 30, 2010)

holy shit thats a nice little monster u got there probo! glad to see other 12/12 from seed 250watt users. what strain is that?


----------



## DEZALB (Jun 30, 2010)

Hey guys, i have a cab thats 25"x21"x49". I was originally going to go 150 hps. But i can buy a 250 hps ballast kit from htg and assemble a diy cool tube for the same amount that i wouldve spent on my 150 setup. 
These are the things ill be using

4in inline fan
http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52557

diy cool tube
http://forum.grasscity.com/do-yourself/495256-advanced-diy-no-cut-20-non-bake-round-cooltube-5-parts-3-tools.html

diy carbon scrubber
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?p=509470

Ill also have some sort of fan inside the cab to push the air around and also strengthen the stems of the plant. Ill have passive intake holes. So would i be able to handle the heat of a 250 hps if im pulling air through the carbon filter, through the cool tube and out the cab through the exhaust?
Id appreciate any advice or comments on this setup.
thanks


----------



## probo24 (Jun 30, 2010)

GANJAxDUBZ said:


> holy shit thats a nice little monster u got there probo! glad to see other 12/12 from seed 250watt users. what strain is that?


Thanks a lot, not sure what strain this is. I had a few seeds from some pollinated females
a caregiver friend of mine saved for me. Been so long neither one of us can figure it out.


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Jul 1, 2010)

DEZALB said:


> Hey guys, i have a cab thats 25"x21"x49". I was originally going to go 150 hps. But i can buy a 250 hps ballast kit from htg and assemble a diy cool tube for the same amount that i wouldve spent on my 150 setup.
> These are the things ill be using
> 
> 4in inline fan
> ...


Well I cant really say for sure if that setup would be able to handle the heat as im having heat issues with my 250 watt myself. but with that cooltube and inline as long as u keep it well ventilated you should be fine. also those are some really greay diy links thank you for that im seriously thinking about making that cooltube + rep for u


----------



## DEZALB (Jul 1, 2010)

GANJAxDUBZ said:


> Well I cant really say for sure if that setup would be able to handle the heat as im having heat issues with my 250 watt myself. but with that cooltube and inline as long as u keep it well ventilated you should be fine. also those are some really greay diy links thank you for that im seriously thinking about making that cooltube + rep for u


If you dont mind me asking, what does your setup look like? What extractor fan are you using? Are you currently using a cool tube?
Yeah, those diy are the best ones i could find for the pice, quality, simplicity to put together. Glad you can get use out of them.
If you make the cool tube, my local hobby lobby is having a 50% off sale on the glass, so youll only pay 2 bucks and some change for the hurrican globe. Sale ends at the end of the week i think. Pretty sure all the stores have the same promotion


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Jul 1, 2010)

My setup is "ghetto" for the time being its about 2ft by 2 ft and6 feet high although i only have about 4 feet growing height im growing in an old cabinet my bud gave to me. as far as extractor fan and cooltube i do not have a cooltube which is why i was glad to find that link u previously posted and my fan i just got a normal ocelating fan and a computer fan for exhaust. Im gonna get a inline sooner or later tho and make myself that cooltube maybe even make that carbon filter also to go along with the whole set up. but yeah my setups ghetto and the heat is an issue but i run my air in the room all the time pretty much and keep the temps manageable. temps are high 80s low 90s with the light running so im hoping that cooltube will help out a bunch.


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 1, 2010)

I did the diy cooltube for my 250w hps and have a 6in inline fan running it. I just mounted the 6in inline fan in the roof of my flowering room and run ducting from the fan to one end of the cooltube and the other end of the cooltube is used for the exhaust. I did have ducting on both ends of the cooltube and had a pc fan on each end, one blowing and one sucking. And i just used the 6in inline fan for the rooms exhaust but i have found that running it the way it is now works just as good and i can use the pc fans for intakes and other stuff. Right now my temps run 78f when light is on and 72f when light is off. I grow with the light mounted vertically and my plants placed around the light. I can run 8 small plants at once or i can fit 5 really nice 2ft tall plants around the light. I really need to get the other cooltube made for my other 250w hps so i can grow twice as much. LOL I am going to eventually build a new flowering room so i can run both of my 250s at the same time. I will post pics when i get it built. Probably looking at the middle of Sept when my youngest plant gets done. It has only been flowering for a week now. I also grow 12/12 from seed and love it.


----------



## DEZALB (Jul 1, 2010)

Very cool to hear man, what size is your garden?


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Jul 2, 2010)

heres a few pics of my girls i got sour kush (the smallest) is about 6 days old i also have kings kush shes about 2 in a half weeks and my Ice shes a month and 2 weeks about and is just now starting to flower but they've all been on 12/12 from seed.


----------



## probo24 (Jul 2, 2010)

nice looking girls.
nice lst job too.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm joining the club, this will be my first indoor grow, though not my first grow  I've got a 3x3x6 tent mylar lining, the light is on order and I've obtained some white widow seeds from a friend. Last years grow was essentially a green house grown. Started with 4 and ended up with 1 girl, which yielded 35g dried and cured. Went all natural with only two treatments of P during flower, used fox farm soil. I'm a little concerned about heat, I'm not sure which fans to get, tent has 4" duct openings. I've already got my humidity/temp gauge, I'm a little tentative about this, I've always had good luck with the Sun...


----------



## kinetic (Jul 3, 2010)

Also would switching from soil to hydro be a good option for a better yield? I still have plenty of time to decide, this seasons green house grow seems to be going well enough though had to use bag seed and am not sure what I will get.


----------



## hempstead (Jul 3, 2010)

kinetic said:


> Also would switching from soil to hydro be a good option for a better yield? I still have plenty of time to decide, this seasons green house grow seems to be going well enough though had to use bag seed and am not sure what I will get.


 Organic is the way to go. If it aint broke don't fix it.


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm running two 150's. Does that count..?? 

Specs are something like this:

Lumens - 16,000/per light x 2 = 32,000 lumens total when both lights are running.

Wattage - 150 watts/per light x 2 = 300 watts total combined.

I'm just 50watts over the required 250... hehe.

Also, I've got two 42watt (150watt output using 42watts).. but yeah I use two of the 42watt cfl bulbs per plant for good side lighting. 

just thought i'd share my current setup... a little bit of it anyhow. 

have a high, but safe holiday weekend and 4th celebration everyone.

peace..


----------



## ganjaluvr (Jul 3, 2010)

Pazzo said:


> Here is my current cabinet, exactly half the size of my old cabinet at 24"x15", the only premade cabinet that I could find that works. Although now that i'm using the SOG technique and have gotten better over the years i'm pulling the same as I was when I first started with my old cabinet.
> 
> Here are a few pics of my white widow and power plant i've done so far with ths cab. With the power plant I was able to fit 8 plants in there, but i'm sure i'll be able to fit more, theres only 7 in that pic cause I cut 1 early.


Gah damn those PPP plants are fucking FAT! Look at how dense and fat those babies are.... making my mouth water.. no jive buddy. That's one fat fucking harvest.. that's for sure.

I'm not a jealous type of person.. but right now I envy you. lol. 

Just amazing.. great job buddy. Enjoy!

Have a great high, but safe holiday weekend.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 3, 2010)

hempstead said:


> Organic is the way to go. If it aint broke don't fix it.


I love soil, but from the reading I've done, which has been at times mind numbing lol, the yield with 250w is greatly reduced. I'm not trying to feed the world just me and my immediate fam. The local hydro shop is doing a good job at slowly convincing me to go that way....


----------



## hempstead (Jul 3, 2010)

kinetic said:


> I love soil, but from the reading I've done, which has been at times mind numbing lol, the yield with 250w is greatly reduced. I'm not trying to feed the world just me and my immediate fam. The local hydro shop is doing a good job at slowly convincing me to go that way....


 I started in an aerogarden and it was a pain in the ass with the daily maintenance. I ordered a waterfarm bucket system while that was going and already had a couple in soil. I can leave the soil alone for 4 or 5 days and not worry but with hydro there is daily maintenance and checks. I still haven't used the waterfarm. And the taste of organic is much better.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 4, 2010)

hempstead said:


> I started in an aerogarden and it was a pain in the ass with the daily maintenance. I ordered a waterfarm bucket system while that was going and already had a couple in soil. I can leave the soil alone for 4 or 5 days and not worry but with hydro there is daily maintenance and checks. I still haven't used the waterfarm. And the taste of organic is much better.


You just solved it for me, I can't do daily maintenance. I travel a bit and am sometimes gone for a weekend. +1 rep. for you my friend. Thanks again.


----------



## Punky McBadbone (Jul 4, 2010)

this my baby under a 250w hps in my closet =)


----------



## DEZALB (Jul 8, 2010)

HOw many of you guys have used a Ceramic Metal Halide bulb during your grow? Im really interested in anyone that has used it from the beginning to the end of their grow.
Possibly thinking of going that route so i dont have to worry about making a cfl setup for vegging.


----------



## Jay_normous (Jul 11, 2010)

Any normal Metal Halides will do the full grow i think..

So long that the colour and lumens are good,,


----------



## Wretched420 (Jul 16, 2010)

yo thats a beutiful setup there punky!!!


----------



## transposon (Jul 18, 2010)

ok guys I have a question for you. I have a tiny cab. 30"Hx26"Wx16"D. Do you think I could get away with a 250W cooltubed HPS in there with an ambient temp around 75-80F? I already have a ballast and bulb and would rather not buy a 150 or cfls.


----------



## ptone (Jul 19, 2010)

Use a 6" inline fan and maybe. I'm running a 4" inline no cooltube but aircooled reflector in a 3x3 and I have to dial my ballast down to 175 to keep it below 90 Ambient temps 80-85


----------



## transposon (Jul 19, 2010)

are you running the 4" on the cooltube or on the exhaust?


----------



## ptone (Jul 19, 2010)

Dont have a cool tube I have a sealed reflector... But it goes like this Carbon Filter ----> Reflector----> out of Room So its pulling air out of my tent through my reflector and out of room.


----------



## kailiwela44 (Jul 19, 2010)

for the 250watters who scrog. How tall are your shoots when they stop stretching during flower?
I understand that some strains will grow taller, but how tall do you prefer them to be?


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 21, 2010)

Here is a couple plants that i got going at the moment. Pics 1-5 are of one that only has a couple weeks to go and the couple are of one that still has about 5wks left. I grow with the light hanging vertically and the plants placed around the light. I can usually fit 5 plants that finish around 2ft tall and i can get around 1oz per plant. And these plants are 12/12 from seed. For the height limits that i am faced with growing in this little flowering room 12/12 from seed works great. I'm not going to go into much about what strain i grow. It is a local strain and i am the only other person besides the person that has the clones and seeds. I have mainly been growing the seeds and so far i have gotten 100% females with them. I am planning on moving up to a 600w hps setup and i have a spare 5x7 room that i will be growing in. But i may still use this little 250w setup and just use them both. But i want to be able to supply myself a year off of just a couple grows a year. I never sale any and it is all for me. But with using the 250w i am having to constantly have a grow going and since i grow from seed they never finish at the same time. I want to move up to a 600w setup and push for as much of a harvest as i can with it just a couple times a year and that would free up alot of time for me. I have never really went away for a vacation for more than a couple days in the past 3yrs because of constantly having something in flowering. I am going to go ahead and start 4 more seeds tonight. Hopefully by the time those finish i will have the 600w setup running. I will post more pics of these two plants within the next couple weeks when they are closer to being chopped.


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 21, 2010)

kailiwela44 said:


> for the 250watters who scrog. How tall are your shoots when they stop stretching during flower?
> I understand that some strains will grow taller, but how tall do you prefer them to be?


Not sure I understand the question. All the stretching takes place under the screen, so it is hard to say how tall they are when they stop. The screen is 8" above my Blue Cheese, so that's as tall as they get. In terms or length, I would say they stretch 18" or so. Another way to think about it is that when I switch to flower, the plants fill 2/3 of the screen; the rest is filled in with stretch.


----------



## kailiwela44 (Jul 21, 2010)

My question goes a little beyond the filling the screen 100% part which is usually the goal. If i am able to figure how much to fill the screen completely, but want to have longer budsite, 6" instead of maybe 3" for example. How long would each budsite/cola, would you prefer it to grow to?


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 22, 2010)

I don't stop training the branches until 10-14 days into the 12/12 cycle. After that, I let them grow uninhibited (except for tucking some fan leaves back under the screen). Except for the buds around the edge of the screen, they finish off about 6" long. The buds should be more uniform, but my current reflector sucks-- an upgrade is in the works.

I'm 2.5 weeks from harvest-- tomorrow morning, I can post a photo with a ruler to give you an idea of where I am at this point.

The 250w gives 6-8" of useful light penetration, which constrains the size of the buds. You can routinely get that size, particularly if you use a cooled reflector and get the light as close as possible. Sadly, I singed the tip of one of my buds under the hot-spot in my grow-- which is the price of not having a cooled reflector.


----------



## Outdoorindica (Jul 22, 2010)

Would a 250 watt mh be good for vegging in a 4x4 room? If so how many plants could be comfortably vegged under that for a 6 week period? Thinking of getting one for veg in the future, at the moment using 3, 90 watt ufos.


----------



## Nitegazer (Jul 23, 2010)

*https://www.rollitup.org/members/kailiwela44-49715.htmlKailiwela

Here are a couple of my buds, 2.5 weeks from harvest. I am hoping they'll grow another inch before I cut them down.

*


----------



## pitbull1117 (Jul 23, 2010)

i have a 250w with a internal balast. its got a slot where i can put a sheet of glass or whatever they use in there. but i am struggeling with heat issues. there is no hole in the light system for ventilation. i mean i cant hook a inline up to it what can i do? i got 2 106cfm fans one for intake and one for outake. what can i do to bring my heat down?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 24, 2010)

pitbull1117 said:


> i have a 250w with a internal balast. its got a slot where i can put a sheet of glass or whatever they use in there. but i am struggeling with heat issues. there is no hole in the light system for ventilation. i mean i cant hook a inline up to it what can i do? i got 2 106cfm fans one for intake and one for outake. what can i do to bring my heat down?


What size of a space are you growing in? Is the space in a small closet or a room? What's the ambient temp of the room as well. I've heard of heat issues with the internal balast systems. You may have to get better fans for a faster air exchange due to that balast being enclosed and giving off alot of heat itself.


----------



## kailiwela44 (Jul 26, 2010)

thanks nitegazer. Don't got no pics but my shoots are definately too long. A lot of the fan leaves are yellowing and dying off, but no buds really on that area. I read a chart that said 5" to 16" optimal penetration but my bud sites don't look like it'll be 11" of herb, although the shoots r longer. any other input from other scroggers?


----------



## exploder90 (Jul 26, 2010)

Wow....I've been in the aerogarden thread. Nice buds guys...check mine out. SCROG cabinet with 250 HPS. Just ordered the agro 270 watt bulb. Any opinions on it?


----------



## pitbull1117 (Jul 28, 2010)

kinetic im growing in a 36in height 36width and 20depth cabinet i topped my plants so they are about a foot and a half tall and stay about 5-10in under the light. do you think if i throw a household fan in there up towards the light on full blast that it will be enough to push the heat to the exaust better to suck it out of the box


----------



## kinetic (Jul 28, 2010)

pitbull1117 said:


> kinetic im growing in a 36in height 36width and 20depth cabinet i topped my plants so they are about a foot and a half tall and stay about 5-10in under the light. do you think if i throw a household fan in there up towards the light on full blast that it will be enough to push the heat to the exaust better to suck it out of the box


I would get a clip on fan, set it on high and aim it up. It should definitely help, from my experience 5-10 inches is a little close, if it's hot to your hand underneath the light at that level it's hot to your plants. Happy growing!


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Aug 1, 2010)

THIS IS MY FIRST GROW WITH 250W HPS AFTER A FEW UNSUCSESSFUL CFL GROWS WHAT A WASTE OF TIME/MONEY AND EFFORT THAT WAS IM BUZZIN WITH THE OUT COME OF THIS GROW THE ONLY BAD PART BEING THEY HAVE BEEN FLOWERING FOR OVER 11 WEEK EVEN THO THEY'RE 8 AND 9 WEEK STRAINS 100% CLOUDY TRICHS A COUPLE OF AMBER ONES HERE AND THERE GONNA CHOP SOON 

SEEDSMAN MAMA MIA at the beggining of flower it exploded with growth faster than the big bang i actually had this strain mistaken with bigbang for the first 3-4 week of flower coz the big bang was said to have explosive bud growth this strain has a spicey hash/skunk smell it has also threw out a few male bananas right at the end of flower nothing bad tho just single ones here and there i just plucked em wiv the missus' tweezers i love the way this plant gives solid buds even on the lowest braches they are all solid im not keen on leafy bud prefer some solid nugz


GREENHOUSE BIG BANG this strain stayed small i picked the 2 strains coz they supposed to stay relativly the same height i had to put the plant on a upturned bucket to give it some height there isnt much smell to this plant in flower yes it does smell of an apple cut in two but not much else really now in the later stages some purple has started to come thru looks kinda neat the buds have really swelled up in the later stage of flower my buds n this are kinda leafy not too bad but pretty leafy the other day the cola looked done i didnt check it for a few days and when i went back in the grow room the cola had produced a load of new bud growth and new pistils the big bang is the one with the fatter cola on the left in the last 2 pics

when its dried il post some pics and smoke reporton these strains id just like to say THANX to all the members for all the help you have dished out to me and all and all the other people with sticky green finga'z


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Aug 3, 2010)

I DECIDED TO CHOP TONIGHT COZ I ROLLED A JOINT OF A TEST BUD I CUT A FEW DAYS AGO AND IT WAS REALLY GOOD SHIT AND THAT WAS AFTER A 2DAY QUICK DRY ON MY PC BOX REALLY BUZZIN WITH THE OUTCOME OF THIS GROW


----------



## businessmen (Aug 4, 2010)

nice nitrobob, how tall did you veg them to before flowering? How many plants?


----------



## kingofqueen (Aug 5, 2010)

Subbed ! Got a 250 w grow going in an 4x4 x7 space . 1 sour diesel clone 32 days in to flower .


----------



## nitrobob1786 (Aug 7, 2010)

businessmen said:


> nice nitrobob, how tall did you veg them to before flowering? How many plants?


i vegged them for a month 2 plants seedman mama mia and greenhouse bigbang to around a foot and a half the bigbang didnt stretch much a couple of inches if thatbut the mama mia blew up into a massive xmas tree the first pic is mama mia the second bigbang & on the 3rd pic ofthem under the light big bang is on the left

for my next grow iv bought a 400w hps and 4 barneys farm fem bluecheese and one advanced seeds critical 5 plants should be ok flowering under a 400W & 250w hps what do u think businessmen what grows have u done any grow journals id love a grow tent but gotta save some $ dolla $ dolla $ dolla $


----------



## Canon (Aug 25, 2010)

CFL to HPS? 
My first decent indoor grow (thanks to RIU). I've done nothing but experimentations on this cloning from garden bagseed stuff.
Started with some white cardboard & veg. cfls.
Built a small cab for veg and clone w/ 4 cfls.
Switched to flower 4-7 weeks ago with only 4 cfls (2 23w & 2 42w)
Finally got a decent start on my flower room (2' X 2 1/2' X 5-ish' closet). 250 w HPS w/ vented hood and a 6" inline fan. But I could be into the weekend or more before it's ready / usable.

Okay, I have problems. (as expected)
Veg cab is only 15" X 19" and 18" hight usable space.
My temps are higher than needed (but good with veggie lights), and the humidity is higher than wanted too.
My plants were into flower after a week or two and are still small as expected under the conditions.
I've some more clones getting set to go into the veggie box for a 12" V. grow with topping and lsting. (maybe scrog too).

Anyways, trying to put a picture here for help in your opinions on if I should put these flowers into the 250 at this time or if I should finish the way they are. They are also root bound with roots coming out of the bottom of the pots. Presently in 1/2 gal. pots. Things just got ahead of me and now out of hand. (Ugh!)
Judging from the pic (if it shows) would I do more harm than good by repotting into a 3-5 gal. and sticking it into the 250 HPS room at this time?
Honestly didn't expect anything to live and thus became VERY sloppy with the grow & dates.
I'm thinking this is mainly indica?
I should consider these how much into flower?
(Boy, have I messed up!!!! - LOL But learned tons from this)
I'm actually shocked that nothing died...... yet.

So, what do you folks think? transplant and sock the light to 'em,,, or leave well enough alone and learn from the mistakes?? 
Thanks,
Canon


 
Hot Danged!!!!!
Pictures worked!!!!


 ​


----------



## Dwezelitsame (Aug 25, 2010)

if this was done up to 7 weeks ago no sence doing anything about it now unless they are some of those ten to twelve week flower girls 

if root bound at 7 weeks and its a 8 weeek flower not to wrry to much damage already done plant almost finish

i normally start in the beer cups and transplant to final pot between week 2 to 4 based on how plant is doing if it shows vigor 2 weeks if lagging behind i go to about week 4 my plants stay on heating pads under flouresent until i transplant then to big girl lights


----------



## Harorld (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm planning on starting from seed and vegging and flowering using a 250w HPS/MH setup.


 How long, generally, are you guys vegging (from seed) under 250s before switching over to 12/12?
 Once you switch to 12/12, how much more growth (height-wise) can you expect?


----------



## MangledRemainz (Sep 3, 2010)

I wait until they are about 12" to 15" before switching to flowering. They finish around 4' to 5' or so.


----------



## hempstead (Sep 3, 2010)

I do 12/12 from seed and size depends on the strain.


----------



## mountainlover (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi beautiful ppl! I am a few steps before starting my first grow, so i have some questions for y all.
I am planning to buy a 250w CMH (HPS retro white) for my project. Whats the smallest box that i could put it inside and start? What about a box wich is 50cm X 30cm X 65cm (1ft~30cm)? I am worried about temps. If i separate the box (with a piece of glass) in two places, would i have any problems with heat? of course one fan for intake and another for extake the main place (this with the pot), and another pair of in/ex fans for the "light place". Please tell me any tips for a successful grow in such a small place.

Love ya all!
Peace


----------



## ismokeplentybuds (Sep 11, 2010)

I am back in motion, i just picked up a new tent (4x4x?(64 or 78 ).. forgot haha, and an inline fan that can push a ton of air. Charcoal filter as well... Cant wait to germ my seeds I have a bunch from Attitude just not sure if I want to use those or get some autoflowers..... I think im feeling the autflower. Ak or La Diva or something, suggestions? Making my order this week, just have to get my money up real quick selling a bunch of crap on eBay and Craigslist haha. How do I set up my tent with ducting? as in how do i attach it to the tent, should the fan go right on the charcoal filter? Best way to show me this would be a simple GIF or something. Thanks so much im happy to be joining the 250w club. My beautiful outdoor nugs should be done by november as well. Im so stoked, i have Power Kush, Super Lemon Haze (2x I think*) , Lemon Skunk, The Church (has been doing bad since day 1 but surprisingly flowering sooner than lemon skunk), Bubblegummer, and a Femmed bagseed that I had accidentally produced on my first grow my friend grew it and i adopted it when the closet got too full. Its still a little baby it wasnt ready for outdoors.... maybe i should stick it under this hp3 the nugs would be absolutely FAT!


----------



## knine (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi all i am after some advice i am thinking of starting a closet scrog grow and am just wondering what you all recommend for a hydro setup. My closet is about 3 3-1/2 foot tall so i need something that doesnt take up alot of room height wise.


----------



## gorbals (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi all didn't realise there were so many in favour of 250 grow's  dont feel so alone now .

I have a 2 x 4 x 2 feet and a big blow fan ,in a room 10 long x 5 wide x 6 feet high with only door to vent , will this work i am losing a lot a light as it is not closed in , anyone direct me on this ,and Hello again .


----------



## gorbals (Sep 20, 2010)

buster7467 said:


> Wow those plants look great. What strain are those plants with the purple looking buds? They look delicisious.
> 
> Here is a few pics of my White Rhino plants at close to 3 weeks since they showed sex. Man i wish i would have cloned these two plants because these are my last ones until i buy more seeds. I also have 2 Hindu Kush that are the same age but they are starting off really slow compared to the WR. I think i am going to order some fem WR and find a couple good mothers. My flowering room is 4ftx4ftx4ft. And i have my light mounted verticle in the middle of the room and i use a cooltube that exhausts the room through it and out my roof. I have an intake running a pc fan that blows cool air in the room. My temps when the light is on never goes over 79f and the lowest it gets when light is off is 71f. The humidity is usually from 48%-54%. I usually veg my plants in a another little hidden room that measures 21inX31inX5ft high. I veg under cfl's for just over 2 weeks and move them directly in the flowering room. My last grow is did, the WR finished in 8wks so i am hoping these ones will be ready around Sept 7th. The 7th is just 2 days shy of 9 complete weeks flowering. The Hindu Kush will probably finish a few weeks later from the looks at how slow they are starting. Well here is the pics from tonight. OH Yea, i still have alot more mylar to put up on the walls. Just have not got around to doing it. I really only check on these plants one time a day and that is usually only when the light first comes on for the day. I used to sit and watch my plants all the time but now i just check them once a day and i can really see how much they grow each time i check them. Well sorry for the long post.


Hi why dont you Reveg them and get nice clone's ?


----------



## bobek (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi lads

Just looked at this way long Thread and thought to share my experience with 250W HPS.
I have DR60 from Secret Jardin that sitts in little room . I'm using 250W HPS/MH ballast and currenty MH bulb during veg.
I have to admit it's quite hard to maintain nice temperature in my tent.
I have my tent in the small room without window. Even I have fan and duct that brings fresh air from outside of house I still have to watch temperatures few times a day.
I have cooltube installed that is fan exhausted as well.I may have temp problems because my fans do 85m3/hour.There is 1 intake from outdoor, 1 exhaust for cooltube that takes air out to the room where my box is and 3rd one (on the top) to take air out from the box (into the room again). It might be better to connect intake fan and duct to the cooltube, but more ducts inside the tent means less room for ya girls . Aditionally I use oscilating fan that blows under the cooltube. Any advise given to me may help others...


----------



## gorbals (Sep 21, 2010)

I find 1 big ass osillating fan work's with hp's even on low speed it's 75F - 80F


----------



## gorbals (Sep 21, 2010)

ishy3 said:


> yeah the three i had in the veg room where put in the flowering room on 27th nov so around end of jan ill have another harvest lol
> thing is because it was my first grow i messed up on the timing of things so the 3 that are now in for flowering are already like 3 n half foot so the clones i have waiting to go into veg are gonna be held off until these are about 3 weeks into flowering, atleast then i wont have this height problem.
> im gonna do wot u said with these ones and chop all the lower branches off so i dont end up with loadsa airy buds
> 
> ...


Hi man can you tell me the kinda vent system fans you got in this room i am haven problems with heat , Great lookin girls ye got there .


----------



## gorbals (Sep 21, 2010)

billyblunt said:


> nutes for flowering?, all i have is rose bloom pelllets,do u know of any others that i can use


Phosphorus you can buy it on its own and fork it in after 2 wk's flower and just water it throw


----------



## zdesoto (Sep 21, 2010)

I'll put some pics of my 250w snow white / bubblelicious grow I've got a decent size attic I am growing in, went with the 250 for heat problems. check it..


----------



## Jonny185 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi guys, just bought buy first 250w hps! So im in the club 

Ive ordered some sweet feminized seeds and ill post sum pics of my set up in a bit. I hoping for veg for 4 weeks then flower, at the moment I have a dual spectrum bulb:

http://www.aquaculture-hydroponics.co.uk/product.aspx?categoryID=328&productID=2047

Would this be ok to veg? Or is it a bit too strong for a lil seedling? Or do I need to buy a MH bulb? Any help would be appreciated...I love this site


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Sep 26, 2010)

@Bobek, try getting a 4" fan with a speed controller and your heat problems should be solved. It depends on what your ambient temperature is outside the tent as well.

@ Jonny, many people grow with HPS from seedling to finish. Personally, I like to veg with MH and flower with HPS, but if you don't have the money to run MH and HPS, then just go with the HPS.


----------



## gazza0312 (Sep 27, 2010)

hello ppl , i recently done a grow using 250 for 3 plants , i got about an oz a plant , this time round ive gt 5 plants under 2 250w lights should i get a better yield and wat size should i turn them there about 15 inches tall atm , im not using any technique either , thanks


----------



## diamonddave (Sep 27, 2010)

sup guys, nice thread btw, i was looking for something like this!

on my very first grow i yielded 2.5 oz out of 3 untrained plants with a month veg time in soil.

this time i plan on 2 plants, with a 6 week veg along with LST..

i hope to yield at least 4 oz, 5-6 oz would be great but ill set my standards low.. i learned ALOT first time around..

just curious what y'all are yielding in soil or the most youve seen yielded off a 250.. any input would be appreciated.. thanks


----------



## ptone (Sep 28, 2010)

I yielded 4oz off my first grow 2 plants in Soil.... Pure Blend Pro Nutrients. I am on my 3rd grow now 4 plants and will probably yield around 3. If you want some advice. Grow no more than 2 plants and use LST.

Here are two of my four plants from last week sitting at the 64 Day Flowering mark.


----------



## diamonddave (Oct 2, 2010)

very nicee, def goin with 2 girls in 5 gal buckets, there gonna be hugee


----------



## ptone (Oct 2, 2010)

Good Choice. Make sure you tie those fuckers down or scrog them


----------



## bigbudder44 (Oct 3, 2010)

so i got 2 Autoflower Fem Bubblelicious plants going.. had 3 one died after sprouting..

Heres some pictures enjoy leave comments!!

#1 sproutling-

#2 sproutling-


#1 early vegging-

#2 early vegging-


#1+#2 end of veg.- 



Beginning of flowering!!-

so far its been a little over a month to a month and a half!! lemme no what u think!


----------



## diamonddave (Oct 4, 2010)

i plan on fimming once and LST after that.. hey how wide did they get with the LST? my tent is only 20" deep..


----------



## diamonddave (Oct 4, 2010)

ptone said:


> Good Choice. Make sure you tie those fuckers down or scrog them


i plan on fimming once and use LST. Hey how wide did they get with the lst? my tent is only 20" deep...


----------



## ptone (Oct 4, 2010)

You really decide how wide they get by tying them over. Here is an example of a Plant that my Wife is LSTing right now(OG x Bubba Kush). It is about 22" wide at the widest point in a 1 Litre Pot.
Can't wait to flower this girl. I just got a Digit 600w and some 3 Gallon Smart Pots


----------



## SimplySmoked (Oct 4, 2010)

Glad to see this thread still running! My 250 is in the mail, and I can't wait. Back to browsing, peace!


----------



## ptone (Oct 5, 2010)

Harvest time for my Hash Plant... Week 11


----------



## Phase420 (Oct 9, 2010)

ptone said:


> Harvest time for my Hash Plant... Week 11


Looks freaking sweet!


----------



## SimplySmoked (Oct 12, 2010)

Im sure this has been asked 100 times over, but to those still following this thread, Im your opinion, what is the best bulb, and why?


----------



## bigbudder44 (Oct 14, 2010)

got my 250 watt bubblelicious fem autoflower plants in flower.. check my post out!! (pics in there)

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog36...o-flowers.html


----------



## FullDuplex (Oct 14, 2010)

Figured id share my 250watt set up all DIY 




435 cfm 6"fan
DIY cool tube on a modified stock reflector temps stay at 76.5


----------



## bigbudder44 (Oct 14, 2010)

got my 250 watt bubblelicious fem autoflower plants in flower.. check my post out!! (pics in there)

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog36...o-flowers.html

and this one of most recent pics

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog36...ized-grow.html


----------



## Guest999 (Oct 16, 2010)

Didn't read the entire thread, but I am wondering about using a ac unit with my 250. My area is a 3x2x4 box and I am wanting to add co2 and ac to make it more stealthy and to get a better yield. Anyone have any experience using ac with a 250 that can offer me some advice on how to proceed?


----------



## Guest999 (Oct 16, 2010)

Guest999 said:


> Didn't read the entire thread, but I am wondering about using a ac unit with my 250. My area is a 3x2x4 box and I am wanting to add co2 and ac to make it more stealthy and to get a better yield. Anyone have any experience using ac with a 250 that can offer me some advice on how to proceed?



Think I'm going with A hydro innovations ice box with a 1/10 hp chiller. Will the 1/10 chiller be enough or should I consider a 1/5 hp one?

Also what are some thoughts on using a mini co2 generator instead of bottles?


----------



## gorbals (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi all been busy with set up an new girl called Critical , anyone got History with this Girl lol , just want to know how many i could get under my 250 ? 

And to say Hello


----------



## Naiveds (Oct 21, 2010)

Will a 175W MH conversion bulb work in a 250W HPS&MH Digital Electronic Ballast???????


----------



## ptone (Oct 22, 2010)

Dont use a conversion bulb with a Digital Ballast... Use a full strength MH


----------



## nuisance (Oct 22, 2010)

hey guys havent posted b4 but learned alot just reading just finished my first grow little while ago.Just scotts soil mg nursery 20-20-20 for veg and schultz bloom plus 10-54-10 and some molasses during flower. Strain was nirvana papaya fimmed and a little lst vegged for 4 weeks and it still got pretty damn big at least 3.5 feet got close to 3 ozs after dried 250 mh for veg 250 hps for flower.Thought id share a few pics


----------



## JETS (Oct 24, 2010)

Currently growing 4 plants. bubblicious, kandy kush, lemon skunk (all femmed)... and pure afghan. Vegging right now, using CFLs... Plan to start flowering at 4 weeks hopefully. Getting a 4x2x5 tent, want to put a 250watt HPS in it and hang a few CFLs to add some light to the lower sides of the plants.. Hows this sound? I don't plan on doing any training, I think I'm too slow for it lol. But if yall highly recommend it, I will.

I want at least 2 OZ each plant. So at least a 8 OZ yield (assuming the afghan turns out female). This sound good and realistic?


----------



## ptone (Oct 25, 2010)

Veg longer under the HPS... What size pots?


----------



## GFOYLE (Oct 25, 2010)

nice work nuisance!


----------



## JETS (Oct 25, 2010)

ptone said:


> Veg longer under the HPS... What size pots?


I'm thinking I can only fit 3 gal pots. Since I cant have the plant grow taller than 3 feet or it'll get burnt... And I didn't plan on getting the HPS until I was ready to flower lol. 24/0 of 250-300watt CFLs, I figure that would be enough for a decent growth rate.


----------



## ptone (Oct 25, 2010)

Makre sure there stems get as thick as possible before you flower. Width of a lighter at least.


----------



## Dicky (Oct 26, 2010)

View attachment 1233838View attachment 1233839View attachment 1233840hello everyone i grow with a 250w convertible, mh/hps. im 2 weeks and a few days in. the strain is my dawg. would love to chit chat about when its a good idea to switch the photoperiod to induce flowering. the size of the plant or the size of the rootball?


----------



## stumpy1 (Oct 27, 2010)

how many plants would a 250 hps grow in a box 1mx1mx1.2


----------



## Crew20 (Nov 9, 2010)

I am looking to buy a 250w hps. Most people seem to grow 1 larger plant using this. Would I be able to grow 3 or 4 2 foot plants using a 250w hps? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dicky (Nov 19, 2010)

im finding that 2 may be too many for 250hps, next round im going to do one plant under the 250 and lat the krap outta it lol


----------



## Dicky (Nov 19, 2010)

lst** not lat lol


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 12, 2010)

come on everyone lets keep this thread alive im stll a fan of the magic that the 250 can do...


----------



## Stonetech (Dec 12, 2010)

Whatsup boys? Didn't even know there was a 250 club! Count me in.

I'm just about to start my next personal grow with a new 250w Lumatek dimmable ballast.I plan on vegging with a MH on the 150/175w setting then cranking it up to 250w HPS when i switch to 12/12.

Everything about this grow will be different from my last except the hydro method (flood/drain) so i'm pretty phsyched. I'm running a vertical cooltube, Flora Nova nutes, with Atomic Jam and Blueberry. I plan on ending up with 2-4 ladies surrounding the 250.

Wish me luck!

(Now that i've posted i think i'll go back and read some of these 336 pages.)


----------



## Dicky (Dec 13, 2010)

nice to see someone posted to this thread, im rockin it with my 250 right now, pretty impressed for a lil light. peace


----------



## Adamas (Dec 24, 2010)

Exactly what I was thinking. You need more juice i.e. lumens to reach lower. I'm about to put a 40"x40"x79" tent together and I've been reading alot about it. Looking at cost/efficiency/yield variables. All considered (with an appropriate ventilation system) 400w would be more efficient for that volume. I'm also considering adding 85w CFL (lowered under the plants). The Hydro system I'm looking to put together is a DWC with air pump only.


----------



## flonomendo (Dec 25, 2010)

I was planning on getting a 250W HPS/MH from HTG, but now I think I might just get the stand-alone HPS. MH lights (from what I have been reading, even stated on HTG's website) lose their intensity MUCH faster than HPS lights, and I don't want to have to replace the expensive conversion bulb over and over. I am going to build a veg cab later down the road (either stuffed full of CFL's or a t5), but for now would veging under a 250W HPS be fine instead? If so, what light schedule should I use (24/0, 18/6)? Thanks guys.


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 26, 2010)

18/6 and you should be fine with the hps ive had to go that route before..


----------



## jungobo (Dec 26, 2010)

hi.
i am using 250 MH for veg and 250 HPS for flowering.
i have a very small grow cab up until now but i am planing to buy a secret jardin tent next week.
the tent will be the fowering room and the current box will be veg room.
as small as box was i had great fun with it and once grow 4 different strains together(wont recommend on it though).

here is a picture of my small setup:




this is my current grow

i am waiting for some nice seeds to arrive from pick and mix, meanwhile i started this grow from old seeds.


----------



## Kevin K (Dec 26, 2010)

Nice little bit of Info, I'm growing a single AK-47 with 250w HPS, you can follow the grow by clicking my picture bellow \/


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 26, 2010)

Very nice job so far looks like you are on top of it to this point how long are yopu vegging for?


----------



## Kevin K (Dec 26, 2010)

stinkbudd1 said:


> Very nice job so far looks like you are on top of it to this point how long are you vegging for?


Haha, thanks, it really likes the 250w HPS. I vegged her for 4week under 1x 18w cfl then 3 week under 54w, Now 6 days into flowering with the 250w  
hopeing for at least an ounce of some dank sh-


----------



## Blkchev (Dec 26, 2010)

Just got a GL60 250w MH/HPS, Sun System 2 hood, 4" filter, 4" air duct exhaust booster. I am going to go with 3 plants to start off to see how it goes with the heat and room. This is my first time doing a indoor grow so I would like feed back.


----------



## GANJAxDUBZ (Dec 28, 2010)

heres my rocklock under 250 watts 4 weeks and 4 days into flowerView attachment 1349477View attachment 1349478View attachment 1349479View attachment 1349480


----------



## Dicky (Dec 28, 2010)

View attachment 1349828View attachment 1349829


----------



## stinkbudd1 (Dec 28, 2010)

Dicky said:


> View attachment 1349828View attachment 1349829View attachment 1349830View attachment 1349831View attachment 1349832


What strain?


----------



## Dicky (Dec 28, 2010)

my dawg, shiva skunk x star dawg


----------



## Dicky (Dec 28, 2010)

has a sweet skunky smell, kinda like a skunk drank a pepsi an took a leak lol


----------



## klmmicro (Dec 28, 2010)

I have grown a mother plant out under a 250 with great results. My primary lighting is a dual fixture setup with 400 watts of MH and 600 watts of HPS. Recently moved to an apartment and so I packed the big lighting away. About to flower 3 White Widow clones a friend gave me under the 250 in a stealth grow cabinet. Nothing elaborate. Nice thing about the small lamp is the ease of getting rid of heat. You guys are growing some nice looking plants! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Dicky (Dec 28, 2010)

one word of advice with the 250 man for flower, once they get about a foot tall, throw em into 12/12. peeeaaace


----------



## dirtypussyhole (Jan 13, 2011)

Crew20 said:


> I am looking to buy a 250w hps. Most people seem to grow 1 larger plant using this. Would I be able to grow 3 or 4 2 foot plants using a 250w hps? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.



You could do as many plants as you want you just got to keep them at the right size. I have 3 flowered for bout 40 days here:vegged under mh flowering under a hortilux en. 3x23 watt cfls for side light but trust me the 250 did most of the work and I love it! I might start growing 1 or 2 at a time but for now im trying out a few different strains I have and its nice to have two or more strains to choose from when smoking. 

I think it was this thread that convinced me to buy a 250 about a year ago lol


----------



## rainz (Jan 13, 2011)

250's are the bollocks! on a lighter note whats the best bulb for a 250w? and are there dual specs?


----------



## hempstead (Jan 13, 2011)

I used a 250watt agrosun gold MH and I think I got better results than my 400 hps. I think it was a combo of the light spectrum and it runs cool so I was able to get it really close, 4".


----------



## hempstead (Jan 13, 2011)

Here is the light color spectrum graph thing a majig whatchamacallit.


----------



## rainz (Jan 13, 2011)

hempstead said:


> Here is the light color spectrum graph thing a majig whatchamacallit.View attachment 1378939


can i use that bulb straight into a hps setup?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey guys.. thought i would stop by and show some pics of my current grow.. white widow 250 hps day 34 flowering 

View attachment 1379377View attachment 1379379

Can i Hang?


----------



## dirtypussyhole (Jan 14, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys.. thought i would stop by and show some pics of my current grow.. white widow 250 hps day 34 flowering
> 
> View attachment 1379377View attachment 1379379
> 
> Can i Hang?


Lookin beautiful man I can't wait to see what I pull this go round and urs are lookin even heavier~!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2011)

thanks alot m8. im feeling the exact same way. although i think i´ll be lucky with 0.5 g pr watt... can we hear some guesses?


----------



## gorbals (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi all Can you help , Would a Fan Flow Rate:49.4CFM be enough 5x5 feet Space , Yes i am a 250 HPS Guy .


----------



## littledevil661 (Jan 16, 2011)

once i get my bulb and ballast i,ll be in the 250 club


----------



## rainz (Jan 17, 2011)

Can anybody tell me do i have to use a contactor to run a timer with my 250? and if not what timers do you use? should i use a surge protected 4 way extension? Any help would be apreciated, Rainz


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 17, 2011)

I have never used a contactor for my HID lighting. I have three systems: 250, 400 and 600 watt. None of them draw enough amperage to worry about it. I use heavy duty manual timers designed for use with three prong (hot, common and ground) cords. They are rated to 15 amps. Even my 600 watt system only draws about 6 amps, so I have never worried about it. A 250 watt system should draw about 3 amps.


----------



## rainz (Jan 17, 2011)

klmmicro said:


> I have never used a contactor for my HID lighting. I have three systems: 250, 400 and 600 watt. None of them draw enough amperage to worry about it. I use heavy duty manual timers designed for use with three prong (hot, common and ground) cords. They are rated to 15 amps. Even my 600 watt system only draws about 6 amps, so I have never worried about it. A 250 watt system should draw about 3 amps.


Nice 1 mate, thanx. Where do you get your timers?


----------



## klmmicro (Jan 17, 2011)

rainz said:


> Nice 1 mate, thanx. Where do you get your timers?


I bought mine at a local shop and they are like $15. I have seen them on Amazon for cheap as well.

http://www.amazon.com/Hydroponics-Timer-Control-Lights-GYO2102/dp/B0040FCKX6/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1295310691&sr=8-13

Ignore the review...anyone who cannot figure this timer out should not be allowed to even get near an outlet.


----------



## rainz (Jan 17, 2011)

klmmicro said:


> I bought mine at a local shop and they are like $15. I have seen them on Amazon for cheap as well.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Hydroponics-Timer-Control-Lights-GYO2102/dp/B0040FCKX6/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1295310691&sr=8-13
> 
> Ignore the review...anyone who cannot figure this timer out should not be allowed to even get near an outlet.


LOL thanks mate


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 17, 2011)

250w is fun.

little micro grow with a sylvania $7 HPS bulb.

i think the pic shows vegging last week with a 105w CFL.

Going to Veg with a CMH light, in the future.

The box is like 2 feet by 2 feet. 6 feet tall?


----------



## Clown Baby (Jan 17, 2011)

plants are about 8".
Just switched to flowering.

running an EC of ~1.3 now. Just bumped it up from 1.0 during veg.

A mix of Foxfarms Tigerbloom and Liquinox fish emulsion.

Back left are all mendocino purps. Northern CA dispensary strain
little front clones are crosses of Nirvana's Pure Power Plant (bomb strain) and Blackjack.
Two bushes on the right are bigbud/blueberry crossed with either Pure Power Plant or Purple Urkle. bigbug/blueberry hermied on us...

I have a fan sitting on top of the reervoir blowing air up under the light. 

Gutters are 'K' style vinyl gutters from home depot. There's got to be something better, I hated making that tray.
If anyone has suggestions on how to better make a tray, please let me know. It cant be round, because I run ebb and flow and need a flat bottom to install fittings.


----------



## svegxl (Jan 17, 2011)

Truth be told you will get a better yield from one indica than 4 lowriders sure you can scrog the lowryders and get a better yield but whats keeping u from doing that with the indica and getting even more? But some people like something a little lighter to smoke, indica is heavy and good for sleep not going to the club. I believe you also asked about the smell... I would not worry about it with one plant. But get good ventilation the 250watt hps WILL get hot I have a 20inch deep 32inch width and 84inches high and if the ventilation is off it will get to 105 degrees in one hour


----------



## guja45 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Hey guys i have pc grow box and i want your advertisings so i have 250 watts 1 fan and pc box and how many plants can i have in there ? is the aluminium paper necessary ? 1 fan is enough ? Usual temperature is 16 c in this room, Please help me.
*


----------



## rainz (Jan 18, 2011)

guja45 said:


> *Hey guys i have pc grow box and i want your advertisings so i have 250 watts 1 fan and pc box and how many plants can i have in there ? is the aluminium paper necessary ? 1 fan is enough ? Usual temperature is 16 c in this room, Please help me.
> *


Theres no way your gona be able to run a 250w in a pc case, maybe a 250w CFL but not a hps, the reflective material inside will help to make the most of what light you have in there.


----------



## guja45 (Jan 18, 2011)

LU250 - HPS - 250 Watt - High Pressure Sodium i have that. this is not good?


----------



## rainz (Jan 18, 2011)

guja45 said:


> LU250 - HPS - 250 Watt - High Pressure Sodium i have that. this is not good?


Thats going to get waaaaaay too hot


----------



## guja45 (Jan 19, 2011)

ok i'll get new one. how many lumens (light output) is enough for 2 plants in pc box?


----------



## rainz (Jan 19, 2011)

guja45 said:


> ok i'll get new one. how many lumens (light output) is enough for 2 plants in pc box?


No offence but you should really do some research. Theres loads of pc case grows on here just search for them. Try looking at a few journals to see how people got on with theres start to finnish, sorry i cant really be of any help ive never tried to grow anything in a pc case.


----------



## guja45 (Jan 19, 2011)

i Appreciate your help thank you


----------



## Blkchev (Jan 19, 2011)

Can someone tell me how close I shoud have my light to my plants, I did the ack of the hand test but not sure if it's to close or what. I have it around 10" - 1' 1/2.growlab60 250W MH setup, they are 2 week's old and I think they are growing really slow, can anyone help me out. Who has a set up like a growlab 60 or jardin 60.


----------



## echonc (Jan 20, 2011)

View attachment 1393086View attachment 13930901 week into flower. Sorry about hps pic.


----------



## Bowling Ball (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello All! Here is a few pics of my 250w full HPS Grow from Veg to Flower. My Closet was build just for growing and is completely stealth. I started my grow with well rooted clones. 2 Hindu Kush and 1 Platinum Purple Kush (hindu x purple afgan) Im about to drop my scrog screen in a few days and start flowing in about 10days. I planted clones Jan 3rd. Im using all Fox Farm soil and nutrients. Transplant pic + after week 1 and after week 2............ in week 3 now


----------



## vietboyCU (Jan 30, 2011)

Hello guys, off to my second crop wit my 250w hps. currently have 4 in flowering right now. but im guessing that it maybe a little too much now.


----------



## hardgrow (Feb 2, 2011)

hello all "clubbers''
just got . venture 250w hpst/40/hu/2k bulb. it says 33.000 lumen is it possible? because i tried to find this bulb over the net and ...Nada. got from local hydro shop...
i have a 3 small auto kush beneath it, and 4" vent blowing directly on bulb to keep it cool,
temps max on 70-85f.
it is now 7"-8" from the tops ,
can i get it closer , farther ?
does it get enough light for a small plant its only 12-14" high?

edit:
oki i read all the fukin 350 pages  and found all answer i was looking for ...loll it was fukin long journey 
thanks club...


----------



## rainz (Feb 2, 2011)

I Really cant wait to show you all im waiting for a camera lead, I had a single supercropped AK in a DWC that yeilded just under 9 oz under a 250hps, should have pics up of it soon


----------



## NatureaFinest (Feb 3, 2011)

Hello all. Could anyone tell me their average yield per plant under the 250. I'm a newb and not much experience but I'm tryin with this thing lol


----------



## rainz (Feb 3, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Hello all. Could anyone tell me their average yield per plant under the 250. I'm a newb and not much experience but I'm tryin with this thing lol


It depends mate. How are you planning to grow? soil/hydro etc.. where are you planning to do it? and what strain/s are you planning to do??


----------



## NatureaFinest (Feb 3, 2011)

Definitely soil. I have a small 3x4x8 closet I'm using. I've mostly just grown some bag seed but I just recently started actually buying seeds. I'm on my first try with DNA lemon skunk 6 wks into flower. I had a few issues with it . All of my plants grow and look wonderdkl (to me at least lol) but my yields are horrible. I use mostly miracle gro soil and I kno the majority on here hate it but I don't think that's the problem. Thanks for ur help in advance


----------



## Stonetech (Feb 3, 2011)

250w Vert. Atomic Jam, 24th Day flower. Blueberry, 16th day of flower. Through in two more blueberrys a couple days ago to fill the spots, not expecting much from those. Gonna run all four spots with Atomic Jam next round using clones i took from the one in the picture.


----------



## rainz (Feb 4, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Definitely soil. I have a small 3x4x8 closet I'm using. I've mostly just grown some bag seed but I just recently started actually buying seeds. I'm on my first try with DNA lemon skunk 6 wks into flower. I had a few issues with it . All of my plants grow and look wonderdkl (to me at least lol) but my yields are horrible. I use mostly miracle gro soil and I kno the majority on here hate it but I don't think that's the problem. Thanks for ur help in advance


First of all mate get rid of the mg soil you will see a difference straight away with sumin like bio bizz all mix/plagron or canna. Make sure that you have good airflow and a decent exhaust so that you can rule out temp fluctuations, make sure to check humidity levels aswell. Get some decent nutes aswell so you know that they aint the prob either. You should be pulling at least 2oz a plant with as little as 2 weeks veg, thats all i can really think of atm, anything else, just ask mate im happy to try and help anyone.


----------



## rainz (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh and i dont know if u do or not, but dont touch them if u can help it lol


----------



## NatureaFinest (Feb 4, 2011)

Lmao I have a strict hands off policy. My airflow is good. My temps stay from 78 lights on to 70 lights off. My humidity I'm not sure of cause I haven't bought anything to keep track of it. I don't use any nutes in veg and in flower I use ff tiger bloom. My yields are way below 2 os tho lol but I've only grown 3 and 1 was auto.


----------



## rainz (Feb 4, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Lmao I have a strict hands off policy. My airflow is good. My temps stay from 78 lights on to 70 lights off. My humidity I'm not sure of cause I haven't bought anything to keep track of it. I don't use any nutes in veg and in flower I use ff tiger bloom. My yields are way below 2 os tho lol but I've only grown 3 and 1 was auto.


It will come to you eventually mate lol, if i was u i would try LST or ScOG. Proven yield enhancement and no stress to your plants. How close do you keep your light??


----------



## NatureaFinest (Feb 4, 2011)

Man I hope so lol. I keep my light about 14 in all the time. I tried closer but it seems like it starts stressin em and burnin em a bit. I need to invest in an inline reflector for it. Or rig something up with the one I got. I keep a 12 in fan suckin in air from outside the closet and it keeps fresh air moving good and a 6 in fan for exhaust


----------



## rainz (Feb 4, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Man I hope so lol. I keep my light about 14 in all the time. I tried closer but it seems like it starts stressin em and burnin em a bit. I need to invest in an inline reflector for it. Or rig something up with the one I got. I keep a 12 in fan suckin in air from outside the closet and it keeps fresh air moving good and a 6 in fan for exhaust


I would switch the fans mate, have the 12" sucking air out and the 6 bringing it in. Get yourself a small clip on fan to circulate the air more, in theory you should now be able to get ur light closer, oh and definately get a reflector there essential. You must be losing out on a lot of lumens, this will ultimately decrease your yield.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh I got a reflector. Its just the one that came with my ballast. I will swap the fans and try that put with 
another too. I guess my soil may be the main culprit. I should look on the bright side tho my yields have increased each time lol. How does the whold SCROG deal work?


----------



## hempstead (Feb 4, 2011)

You need to keep the canopy within 6 inches of the light for nice buds with the 250. I had an open reflector too and what I did was put a fan on the floor blowing up at the light 24/7 to keep the tops nice and cool and well ventilated. And it gives you some nice strong stems to hold up the rock hard nugs.


----------



## rainz (Feb 5, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Oh I got a reflector. Its just the one that came with my ballast. I will swap the fans and try that put with
> another too. I guess my soil may be the main culprit. I should look on the bright side tho my yields have increased each time lol. How does the whold SCROG deal work?


Its essentially a screen of chicken wire or some form of netting suspended horizontaly between the pots/plants and the light. The aim is to grow up to then train and tie branches to fill the screen, once you have filled the screen you can start flowering in the knowledge that you will have an even canopy. In doing this the whole screen top receives the same spread of light and you end up with a load of rock hard colas.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Feb 5, 2011)

Oh man that's awesome. I need to do somethin like that. I tried lst on this skunk and I think it helped some. Although I think it was unnecessary cause the bottom third of my plant died off but I still got some decent buds on the top of it. Thanks again rainz for helpin me out. I'm gonna try and get better soil in the springtime. I may have to get the local nursery to special order some or somethin.


----------



## M Linnett (Feb 5, 2011)

Any one help me. Is it safe to use a 250 watt halide lamp with a 400 watt ballast?


----------



## NatureaFinest (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm no electrician but I don't think I'd try that


----------



## smokebros (Feb 9, 2011)

what up guys, the other day I took these thinking I was at 61 days, I was actually at 56. 

I use a 250watt hps, fox farm nutes and soil, along with a local brand of premium soil. My fan is a 80 cfm 4''in, and temps are at 76-78. 

This is a Snow White plant that I topped for "4 colas" 

The other day I also bought a tent so now my air circulation and ventilation is sick!

anyways, thought I'd show you guys my setup, hopefully you dig it as much as I do.

Oh, and I currently a blue mystic and mk ultra (both feminized) germination. i will be journaling that grow!


----------



## bongmarley2009 (Feb 10, 2011)

@Smokebros: Very nice plant. Did you utilize any other techniques besides topping? What height did you flower at and what was the final yield?


----------



## smokebros (Feb 10, 2011)

bongmarley2009 said:


> @Smokebros: Very nice plant. Did you utilize any other techniques besides topping? What height did you flower at and what was the final yield?


Thanks bro. Yes, I did do some minor LST but very very little. I vegged for 8 weeks, and the plant has only grown about 6-8 inches since then. I was really surprised because I expected it to triple in size, but i'm sure topping has something to do with that.

If I had to guess, the plant is at 24'' now.


----------



## Rick Ratlin (Mar 6, 2011)

I tried searching this thread, but couldn't find anything about light diffusers. I had one on my 250 W cooltube that is attached to an adjust-a-wing medium size, but recently took it off to see if it was even necessary. Has anyone used one?


----------



## hempstead (Mar 9, 2011)

Rick Ratlin said:


> I tried searching this thread, but couldn't find anything about light diffusers. I had one on my 250 W cooltube that is attached to an adjust-a-wing medium size, but recently took it off to see if it was even necessary. Has anyone used one?


I never used one. I don't think the 250s get hot enough to need em and from what I have read with most of the modern lamps you not need em anymore. 

I am a stoner and I am thinking a light diffuser is the thing that hangs under bulbs on the batwing reflectors to calm the hotspot below the bulb. If that is not what it is then aaaaaaaaaahm. Bump. lol


----------



## theFLAKE (Mar 10, 2011)

Sorry for the complete random post, just wanted to say how it seems a lot of people under estimate a 250w HPS, i have flowered a 4-5 ft plant thet yielded almost 8 oz all under a 250w. The tops of my plants have been as close as 3inches from the bulb with no signs of burning or heat streest at all, just have a oscillating fan blowing right behind it and the heat is almost non excistent. Nice1


----------



## col. forbin (Mar 10, 2011)

UPS sucks!!! got my 250 yesterday and it was smashed. Distributor did a great job packing it too!! I had to take it apart and fix it. What a bunch of dicks!!


----------



## BongLoader (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah not surprised. I used to work for them about 4 years ago.We always threw boxes when loading/unloading the trailers. I worked in the trailers unloaded and also as a driver. So blame those stupid part timers not that poor driver, cause he works his ass off I guarantee it. I feel for ya man, gonna take about another week to get your light.


----------



## greenops (Mar 22, 2011)

Damn I read the first 10 pages but I can't get thru it all i still gotta get up tomorrow.
So I'm a first time grower and just finished building my stealth closet 6/3/2ft. 
I'm going to use 250w HPS Lumatek Ballast all the way. The bulb I got should be good for vegging also, as it was recommended by the growshop. Not sure about blue spectrums and all its not written on the packaging. 

I tested the climate in the closet so I turned on the exhaust fan (10cm/180m3), and had the HPS hanging about 2.7 ft above the floor. Air is coming in thru an opening which is twice as the opening for the outtake fan. Temperature reached 83 F and humidity dropped to 28-30%. When its off, its 70 F and 50% humidity. 
Is this normal? I actually didnt expect to get heat problems with a 250w HPS.

I just started germinating the seeds and I'm wondering if this will be a good start for them? When should I start putting them under the 18/6 and how far away that they wont burn nore stretch?

Thanks!!!


----------



## greenops (Mar 23, 2011)

anyone? where the 250's at?=)


----------



## NatureaFinest (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm no expert but ill help ya bro. Do u have a cool tube on it or is it an open reflector? My humidity and temps were like that till I got a cool tube.


----------



## den (Mar 25, 2011)

hey guys didn't know that this thread existed  , happy days ....well i just need help with a set up im thinking of ,are they compatibly ? or what would u do differently any help and tips would be much appreciated !!

Inline air extractor RUCK RK INDOOR UFO 10cm - 225m3/h
COOL TUBE - Shade Reflector 12,5cm or Robolux Sonlight Reflector 
Carbon Filter 10cm (175m3/h
High performance Fan GROWTECH 12 x 12cm 220-240V
Hydroponics GrowIT 75 or Yaroots X-Tank 4 Pots MINI
Sonlight MH-HSX 250W
Sonlight HPS-TS 250W
Electronic Ballast Sonlight 250W HPS/MH
SilverBox Grow Tent 0,5 Mq - 090x050x160cm

cheers ..... ; )


----------



## greenops (Mar 25, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> I'm no expert but ill help ya bro. Do u have a cool tube on it or is it an open reflector? My humidity and temps were like that till I got a cool tube.


dont have a cooltube but i will get one if it helps. By how much were you able to reduce the temp in your box with the cooltube?


----------



## buster7467 (Mar 25, 2011)

If your grow room is 70f when the light is off, than with the light in a cooltube you will get the temps with the light on closer to 75f. When i ran the 250w in my cooltube i never had to worry about my temps going over 78f. Put it in a cooltube and you will never have to worry about it. And you can get the light alot closer to the plants when using a cooltube.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Mar 25, 2011)

Right on with what buster said. I have my cool tube 6 in from the plant and it stays 78-79 at the canopy. There are simple ways to build a cool tube but I got mine from a dude on eBay that makes em and sells em for 50 bucks. Only difference from the expensive ones is its 5" instead of 6" but its well worth the money.


----------



## Nocturn3 (Mar 25, 2011)

I've never needed a cool tube for my 250, and I don't have heat problems. I can also get the light nice and close to the plants, to the point where light bleaching is more of an issue than heat. I have a small fan pointed at the bulb, which helps, but I also have larger intakes than yours (4x the outtake area). I believe that this is the main reason I have no heat problems, and I think that 2x isn't really enough. I've read that around 5x is the optimum size for passives, when using a centrifugal fan.


----------



## greenops (Mar 26, 2011)

Nocturn3 said:


> I've never needed a cool tube for my 250, and I don't have heat problems. I can also get the light nice and close to the plants, to the point where light bleaching is more of an issue than heat. I have a small fan pointed at the bulb, which helps, but I also have larger intakes than yours (4x the outtake area). I believe that this is the main reason I have no heat problems, and I think that 2x isn't really enough. I've read that around 5x is the optimum size for passives, when using a centrifugal fan.


thanks I'm going to test that. Before I make any new holes I'll just let the cab door slighlty open, and check if that helps. Are you able to control the odor with an intake of that size? Is there a rule on how big the intake opening can be without compromising odor?


----------



## Nocturn3 (Mar 26, 2011)

I have no odor problems at all, and I still get good negative pressure. The initial post that i read about the 5x optimum intake size was pretty indepth, with figures and stuff about fan flow rates, but I don't remember the specifics unfortunately, just the conclusions.


----------



## KawiZZR (Mar 27, 2011)

I posted this in the 400w club thread earlier but will post it here as well since I am still considering a 250w system too.

I have a quick question for all of you 250w users. I am looking to upgrade to a 250 in the future, but the shipping to where I live has been ridiculous on the systems I have looked at so far. I found this earlier but didn't pursue it because I kept looking at grow specific lights. I am beginning to see this as my best option though and am looking for others' opinions on it before making a purchase. Have any of you ever used anything by econolight, and do their systems last? I would likely buy this light http://www.e-conolight.com/wall-packs/cutoff/cut-off-250-400w-hid/e-wpdh25qz.html and purchase a grow specific bulb elsewhere to use in place of the bulb it comes with.

Also, would it be better to purchase both MH and HPS bulbs or just a HPS or CMH bulb? I have grown with CFLs and a 150w HPS before, but am looking to upgrade to a larger light that could cover a couple decent sized plants as well as light for some of my indoor veggies. If this does not seem like a good idea, what would you suggest instead? Heat is not an issue as I can remote the ballast myself and it will be in a decent sized closet (6' x 2.5' x 6' lwh) with good ventilation.


----------



## stelthy (Mar 27, 2011)

I started with a 250W MH and it was great!!! I grew for 4 weeks in Flower on a 250W HPS... But then upstaged to a 400W HPS on a boostable Lumatec Ballest and am currently running the Boost in my final couple of weeks until Harvest  But just to support the 'cause 250's expecially the MH's are GREAT !!!

IGNORE The missleading title...I only manage to get up to 400, the 600 was too hot! Here's a LINK to my thread...Theres tones to read but its all great! Lol  


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new.html


feel free to leave comments etc - STELTHY


----------



## greenops (Apr 1, 2011)

stelthy said:


> I started with a 250W MH and it was great!!! I grew for 4 weeks in Flower on a 250W HPS... But then upstaged to a 400W HPS on a boostable Lumatec Ballest and am currently running the Boost in my final couple of weeks until Harvest  But just to support the 'cause 250's expecially the MH's are GREAT !!!
> 
> IGNORE The missleading title...I only manage to get up to 400, the 600 was too hot! Here's a LINK to my thread...Theres tones to read but its all great! Lol
> 
> ...



damn I luv your cab


----------



## fatchubbs77 (Apr 1, 2011)

i just started flowering with a 250 hps and this is my first grow any suggestions on using hps?


----------



## Nitegazer (Apr 1, 2011)

KawiZZR said:


> I posted this in the 400w club thread earlier but will post it here as well since I am still considering a 250w system too.
> 
> I have a quick question for all of you 250w users. I am looking to upgrade to a 250 in the future, but the shipping to where I live has been ridiculous on the systems I have looked at so far. I found this earlier but didn't pursue it because I kept looking at grow specific lights. I am beginning to see this as my best option though and am looking for others' opinions on it before making a purchase. Have any of you ever used anything by econolight, and do their systems last? I would likely buy this light http://www.e-conolight.com/wall-packs/cutoff/cut-off-250-400w-hid/e-wpdh25qz.html and purchase a grow specific bulb elsewhere to use in place of the bulb it comes with.
> 
> Also, would it be better to purchase both MH and HPS bulbs or just a HPS or CMH bulb? I have grown with CFLs and a 150w HPS before, but am looking to upgrade to a larger light that could cover a couple decent sized plants as well as light for some of my indoor veggies. If this does not seem like a good idea, what would you suggest instead? Heat is not an issue as I can remote the ballast myself and it will be in a decent sized closet (6' x 2.5' x 6' lwh) with good ventilation.


Took a quick look at the light you are looking at. The trouble with security lights is that they often don't spread the light the way a grow-oriented reflector will. To make the footprint of light big enough, you might have to set the light too far away from the plants to be effective.

Here is an inexpensive and light (read: low shipping cost) option:
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/customkititems.asp?kc=HLMH02CLW&eq=

Also, if you by a CMH bulb, it will be good for the whole grow, no MH or HPS necessary-- that's one of the charms of that type of bulb.


----------



## fatchubbs77 (Apr 1, 2011)

nitegazer, ive read up on some off your grows before i liked the title of your signature lol but i did want to ask you how you liked the blue cheese strain i got a couple of seeds from that strain that im thinkin about popping for my next grow in a couple weeks how did you like it? or should i stick to my ak48?


----------



## Nitegazer (Apr 1, 2011)

In short, I really like the strain, and will be running it as my 'test' crop in the new grow space I am building. I used to be a skeptic about 'flavors' of weed before I grew it out-- no more. One of the phenos is heavy on the blueberry side in smell, flavor and high (mostly head, and very functional). It is a hybrid, but favors the sativa bc over the indica cheese.

Advantages:
- Branches well-- great for scrog and other training for low wattage grows
- Takes moderate abuse with nutes
- That beautiful scent.

Disadvantage(s):
- Yeild is just moderate-- I would normally just blame it on my grow, but have head this from others too.

Feel free to push the nutes, particularly Nitrogen during the first couple weeks of flower. Moderate stretch.

Good luck. Let me know when you start a journal on it.


----------



## fatchubbs77 (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks for the info, im using humboldt nutes that are practically idiot proof so thats not much of an issue but im deffinetly interested in a scrog next time around. I deffinetly think im gonna go with the blue cheese im a huge fan of the functional head high. i also noticed your from new england do you know of any hydro stores around there im from the area as well or do you buy your stuff online?


----------



## Nitegazer (Apr 1, 2011)

Although it is a bit of a hike for me, Worms Way has a good-sized store in Worchester, MA. I find that they are a bit over priced, but have a wide range items in inventory; they also serve a all types of gardeners-- makes me feel less like someone is going to write down my license plate when I go there. I generally order on line, though, and have had good luck with HID Hut, BG Hydro and others.


----------



## fatchubbs77 (Apr 2, 2011)

Im always lookin for a bargain thanks for the info


----------



## NatureaFinest (Apr 2, 2011)

Is there any 250 burners that do DWC. Just wanted to discuss it before I started workn on mine. Any input will be much appreciated


----------



## fatchubbs77 (Apr 2, 2011)

im workin on deep water culture right now with a 250 its gooin pretty good so far im a newb but ill try to help as best i can


----------



## NatureaFinest (Apr 2, 2011)

Alright thanks chubbs. So are you vegging or in flower? What kind of nutrients are u using? Is it hard to grow em in DWC?


----------



## fatchubbs77 (Apr 2, 2011)

i just switched em over three days ago to 12/12 and there loving the hps theyve grown about 1 inch a day since i switched em. im using humboldt three part with there roots additive and its workin out great. DWC is easier than soil in my opinion i just switch out the nutes every week according to the grow chart from the company and my plants are doin great you can check out my pics in my log they were only about 21 days from seed when the second set was takin


----------



## humanfive (Apr 25, 2011)

Hey if anyone still reads this thread, I am interested in the 250 hps all in one systems heat out-put. 
I have a space that is 2' deep 3' high and 4' long. 
I have a 150 hps I want to run along side it. 
I am good at keeping my plants low and am not stressed about my hight problems. 

I will be pointing 6" fans right at those bulbs and venting with a 4" 200cfm inline fan 

So if anyone with 250hps experience can help me out I would be stoked!

thanks


----------



## medicalgrowman (Apr 25, 2011)

In my case, I took my ballast out of my 250w all in one system and relocated it outside the tent using heavy gauge wires
This helps control heat issues. I would not leave the ballast inside your grow area. I also replaced my bulb with a 250w CMH
which I REALLY like alot!


----------



## GottaHaveIt (Apr 27, 2011)

this right here is the shit.

http://www.sunleaves.com/detail.asp?sku=SPTM138

switch between MH and HPS lights with a flip of a switch. better than CMH by far!

EDIT: oh...no heat problems. I have 1 small fan in a DR80. 79-86 degrees F


----------



## medicalgrowman (Apr 27, 2011)

GottaHaveIt said:


> this right here is the shit.
> 
> http://www.sunleaves.com/detail.asp?sku=SPTM138
> 
> ...


Better than CMH by far in what way?
Please educate me!
It's my understanding that CMH runs cooler than either of those and has a wider color spectrum than
either of those, so you can use it for both veg and flower. So please back-up what you're saying.


----------



## hempstead (Apr 27, 2011)

GottaHaveIt said:


> this right here is the shit.
> 
> http://www.sunleaves.com/detail.asp?sku=SPTM138
> 
> ...


So wrong buddy. $200? That thing is a rip off and CMH>MH or HPS.


----------



## GrowTHC (May 12, 2011)

Can someone recommend a good most efficient 250 watt light?. I'm newbie and there just so much information out there that am really having trouble deciding which path i should take. I really wanted to do 600watt but am on a tight budget running twin fans looks comlicative. I am considering buying Secret Jardin Dr60 with 250watt MH/Hps, good quality soil and nutrients.


----------



## medicalgrowman (May 13, 2011)

I have a dr60 with a 250w and it gets up to 90F in there even with my 200cfm fan.
I plan to either adapt an air cooling duct to my 250 or buy an air cooled hood when I can afford it.
I already modified it to be remote ballast. In other words, whatever you do, your highest priority
should be to keep the temps under control.


----------



## hempstead (May 13, 2011)

GrowTHC said:


> Can someone recommend a good most efficient 250 watt light?. I'm newbie and there just so much information out there that am really having trouble deciding which path i should take. I really wanted to do 600watt but am on a tight budget running twin fans looks comlicative. I am considering buying Secret Jardin Dr60 with 250watt MH/Hps, good quality soil and nutrients.


You only need 1 fan in your tent and will need it whether you use a 600 or a bunch of CFLs. Air is as important as light and water. I would get a less expensive tent on Amazon and then with the money you save invest in a decent inline fan and filter. I started with a 250 and now use a 600. Bud quality is similar but bud quantity is not. I can grow with my 600 in 3 months twice as much as a 250 can in a year(my experience and luck heh). Bad thing about it is I still grow all year and have way more than I can use so .... Growing is addicting. lol

If you are in a small apartment and do not have much room then 250 does the trick. But if you have the room go big now because you will want to later. lol

I got my 250 here and it was a good deal back then but now they have 400s for even cheaper. http://www.insidesun.com/9875011c9f82465670cae9fae91da4c8.dept


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 18, 2011)

Hello everyone, I hope yall r having a good day. I just noticed my fellow 250 users haven't posted in 3 of 4 days so I figured I'd post on here and share my current grow with u all. I got Eva females veneno and a DNA lemon skunk clone. I fucked up and made the ls clone stretch cause I lstd it and started to lst the veneno way later. Besides that I'm pretty happy with it now. Here the skunk








and this is the veneno








They will be 4 wks into flower saturday. Check out my grow in my sig. Any comments, suggestion, or any post is highly appreciated. Have a great day


----------



## shannonball (May 18, 2011)

looks nice


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 18, 2011)

Thanks a lot


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2011)

Heres my 250w air cooled hood... with 2x 42w cfls dangling down the side


Lights off pics are day 62... lights ON pic is day 60.. they're on day 63 now



















lights on day 60






It's tangerine dream... it smells like blueberry (the strain) with some seriously SMOOTH somewhat vanilla overtones... which forms what could be considered a tangerine type of taste  quite amazing, but a very finicky bitchy strain to work with... stretches 4x-5x even under 1000w grows that i've seen on here... i've kept my light as close as possible and had to cut them in half on day 16 just to save the grow, they wanted to keep on stretching it was crazy


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 18, 2011)

U makin me look bad sénor lol. Damn fine job tho. How long do u veg. I need buds like that


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2011)

sorry dude.. i actually vegged that strain too long... until about 7 inches... if i never cut it in half at day 16 it would be like 4 feet I swear.


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 18, 2011)

No apologies necessary. Damn 7 inches lol. I gotta figure out what I'm doin wrong. What kinda dirt u use or is it coco


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2011)

its fox farms ocean forest


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 18, 2011)

Hell yea. Now this may be a dumb ? but I have to ask, do u think its 50 times better than miracle gro? It must be comparin our pics lol. But I finally found a place around 100 miles away that sells fox farm. In ur opinion is it worth the money to drive that far for it than to pick up mg at my local wally world. I'm probably goin saturday as I'm anxious, ur opinion will be much appreciated tho


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2011)

I dont know i've never used MG on bud, i've seen people do so with good results though.... I don't know about driving that far for it though..........

I just like that it feeds for a month and thats it, no time release... some MG has like time released feed which I would think would fuck with my ability to gauge what nutes its going to need


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 18, 2011)

C that's what's got me kinda disliking mg. I believe maybe there's too much n or something and its slowing my bud development down. I'm not too sure on that. the 100 miles really don't bother me. It'll cost about 20 round trip and I'm thinking about stockin up quiet a bit and store in a rubbermaid container sealed, still in the bag. I can veg 5 wks and somehow only pull around 25-35 grams. What do u think ur average yield is


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2011)

I haven't yielded yet on it this tent... I pulled about 3.5 oz (2 small plants)'s from 250w of CFL before in a cardboard box so idk...

what bulb are you using? I realllly like my Hortilux Super HPS.

& Are you pH balancing your water?


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 18, 2011)

Man I couldn't even tell u what bulb I have. It came with my system from htg supply but I keep it around 6 in from the tops. Water is ph'd to 6.1 because I add dolomite lime in for Cal/mg and a buffer. It goes from 6.1 wet to around 6.9 dry. I'd be pissed if its the bulb


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 18, 2011)

could be... bulbs also start to loose brightness after about a year of daily use I think...

Gotta have that light intensity to get your weight


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 18, 2011)

That is very true. Its only been used to flower 3 plants but who knows, they may have put some cheap crappy bulb in with it. It came in an unmarked box so who knows man, it does kinda seem its lost intensity but not sure. I may try a run with fox farm and if that doesn't do the trick ill be lookn into bulbs. I have a g13 skunk in a dwc setup now so maybe thatll help me figure out if its the mg or me or light. Thanks a ton for ur input and advice man. +rep and ill definitely be seeing u around


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 19, 2011)

check out a hortilux... or something.... I think its worth it its a nice bullb

id do that before you do soil... light is key!


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 19, 2011)

Yea I checked up on it. If it wasn't 90 bucks I'd get one right now. I found one for 75 but if I can fix the problem with it itd be worth that bill. I gotta try that ffof first tho, 18 a bag so if it works I save a chunk. All I ask is around 50 gs a plant. If I can get that ill b happy as hell. But ur right light is key.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 19, 2011)

Look up compariosons...supposedly the enhanced spectrum of the hortilux hps gives you a bigger yield.. as it produces like 11% more usable light... honestly id get that before driving 100mi for soil... if your looking for a better yield that is!


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 19, 2011)

check this out

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/355137-think-your-bulb-doesnt-matter.html







Guess which one was under the hortilux?


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 19, 2011)

Mines on the left, yours is on the right lol. Definitely can't argue with those results. Shit man I may just hold off on the ff now and either get that or at least a better bulb now of right after I harvest these plants and just sell enough to get the bulb. I was lookn and my bulb is only 23 bucks and I'm a firm believer in u get what u pay for so I'm sure its junk


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 19, 2011)

Yes, I think your on the right track now  in my honest opinion of course.

....

I also was on the cheap route my friend. I was like, shit HOW could a light bulb be better? Light is light, right?

Then 16 days into veg with my new setup, I absentmindedly look behind my tent to see NO light... I was like FUCK and opened my tent and no light but ventilation running! The bulb died. I tried to start it again and it looked like it WANTED to start but couldnt ignite..

So I went to the hydro store... with the intention of exploring the possibility of upgrading.. the guy there (real nice dude) took my burned out bulb without checking receipt or bulb.... and then I asked to be charged for the difference for a hortilux.


The shit about the HORTILUX METAL HALIDE 250w is that its $119.99! The HPS is $89.99 ?

Anyway he pulled out the bulb and it looked wayyy nicer than my burned out one. The light it threw off was also way more, FULL it seemed? Like the other one was a very bleached color but the Hortilux threw off some REAL vivid color...



I was so impressed that I also bought a hortilux SUPER HPS... they haven't failed me yet. 





GE 250w Metal Halide






Hortilux BLUE Metal Halide








Looks good to me, makes sense that it's just 11% more energy available for the plant to absorb, you know? I'm hooked, at least.


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 19, 2011)

Hell yea. Well shit ill at least be gettin the super hps after/if not before this harvest. now they hooked me up with a decent mh bulb I believe. Its an agrostar if I'm not mistaken. But I may invest in both if I get hooked on the hps like u did the hps. I mean if it does like the pic itd be worth the $ in 1 harvest. They certainly turned u into a believer. Worth a shot. I'd like to kno what u harvest on that tangerine dream just outta curiosity. Do u keep a journal or anything of it


----------



## Kottonmouth king15 (May 19, 2011)

amaziing man!!!


----------



## xCanadabisx (May 30, 2011)

Hey guys....I have only gotten to page 44 of the thread, but was wondering if this package would be a good start to a 250 setup?

250 HPS Kit

Sorry if this has been asked already.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## hempstead (May 30, 2011)

xCanadabisx said:


> Hey guys....I have only gotten to page 44 of the thread, but was wondering if this package would be a good start to a 250 setup?
> 
> 250 HPS Kit
> 
> ...


http://www.amazon.com/Pressure-Sodium-Halide-Electronic-Digital/dp/B004YXDGOQ/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1306802588&sr=8-10 

400w is also cheap on amazon.


----------



## xCanadabisx (May 30, 2011)

hempstead said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Pressure-Sodium-Halide-Electronic-Digital/dp/B004YXDGOQ/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1306802588&sr=8-10
> 
> 400w is also cheap on amazon.


Thank you for the reply! I appreciate it.

So this Amazon set, and the Ebay set....do you think they are an ok product, or are they junk components?

Thanks again!


----------



## hempstead (May 30, 2011)

xCanadabisx said:


> Thank you for the reply! I appreciate it.
> 
> So this Amazon set, and the Ebay set....do you think they are an ok product, or are they junk components?
> 
> Thanks again!


I have never owned one or saw one so I can not judge them. I use a Lumatek 400 dimmable to 250 and it has been working great for over a year and it runs in the veg tent so it works hard. Used it to flower before too and works great but I just wanted more power. heh


----------



## father&son (May 31, 2011)

hey guys hows it growing.. been growing four the past 6 years off an on i had a 600w at my last place but i rented from my parents witch my dad also grows his own.but now im at a new place a 2 br house my land lord is pretty cool but works for cyfd and me having my family is it safe to run my 250w i have or will the elcrtic bill rocket up because the elc is encluded in my rent thanks guys and hope u can help so i can get my grow on i have them under 2 t5s but i need the hps thnaks


----------



## NatureaFinest (May 31, 2011)

Hey bro. I'm not sure how much ur electricity rate is where u live but for me it only costs 11.67 a month to run in veg 18/6 and 7.78 in flower. To check yours all u have to do is wattage x number of hours on x electricity rate divided by 1000. That will give u cost per day then just multiply by 30 or 31. Hope this helps u man


----------



## hempstead (May 31, 2011)

It won't be noticeable. It cost more to run an xbox, computer or plasma tv all month.


----------



## xCanadabisx (May 31, 2011)

hempstead said:


> It won't be noticeable. It cost more to run an xbox, computer or plasma tv all month.



True dat!

I mean check out this toaster wattage.....not a toaster OVEN mind you.....just a 2 slice toaster.

Toaster


Peace y'all!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 1, 2011)

day 76 tangerine dream


----------



## xCanadabisx (Jun 1, 2011)

Wow!  Great job Sr. Verde! Lovely looking ladies!


----------



## chroniclystoned (Jun 1, 2011)

this is my 250 watt grow one hindu kush and 2 skunk 1 
useing soil and botanicare pro bloom first grow bout a week 3 days in to flower int aht vid and pics

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HIoEC-s8cU


----------



## xCanadabisx (Jun 1, 2011)

chroniclystoned said:


> this is my 250 watt grow one hindu kush and 2 skunk 1
> useing soil and botanicare pro bloom first grow bout a week 3 days in to flower int aht vid and pics
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HIoEC-s8cU



Grats on your first med grow! Keep up the great work, they are looking gooood.

PS - What tune is that in the video?


----------



## chroniclystoned (Jun 1, 2011)

xCanadabisx said:


> Grats on your first med grow! Keep up the great work, they are looking gooood.
> 
> PS - What tune is that in the video?


 Thank you and thats fire by Mac Dre


----------



## xCanadabisx (Jun 1, 2011)

chroniclystoned said:


> Thank you and thats fire by Mac Dre


Cool...thanks!


----------



## NagualX (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey i decided to create a new account after two years in the "real world." Ive been growing as a general hobby off and on for about six years, mostly off mind you. I'm just poppin in to say hi. I just purchased a 250watt HPS elctronic ballast/socket/reflector/yo-yo kit from a canadian supplier on ebay which was approx $131.00 canadian. My space is a mylar grow tent (2'X4'X5.5') which, although seemingly small, is actually a fairly large area in terms of the goal that i have set out to achieve; To house from 3-6 well topped/LST'D stellar dames. The geneteics are from 3 sources, Greenhouse SeedCo's "Kalishnikova" (*Named after the clunky automatic assault rifle that bears its name The "Ak-47") which contains, you guessed it AK-47 gentics with a cross from Greenhouses White-widow strain. The second is Nirvanas ak-48, which are two year old seeds if i remember correctly. The 3rd is from my personal bagseed collection from my teen years (about 6-4 year old seeds). The bagseeds i collected and used were ALL from what, in my opinion, were self pollinated female flowers i.e whenever i found a single seed, or several seeds in my bag i would first look for the tell tale banana peel growth pattern nearby (usually appearing quite yellow and withered coincedentally.) The two strains i choose were a unique smelling skunk/citrus heavy batch that i found waaay waaaay back (for me) and a strange kush genetic that literally takes on a piney almost fir-tree esque smell when late in flowering. I threw in one random male/female seed which is definitely related to the afghani family as well. The bagseeds are all 1-2 weeks old and are almost ready to go under the two-fifty. The Kalishnikova is germing as we speak as is the ak-47 (I use a moistened paper towel inside this old crustal bowl with a crystal top that i leave slightly ajar. I place this ontop of my black light fixture for warmth.) I have some pics of my grow space before i installed my lighting, and i have a picture of the neat packaging of the Kalishnikova from GHS. I will update asap and i will try to keep the pictures comming on the regg. Oh yah btw last min info Exhaust; 8" blower/exhaust system hooked to scrubber which connectsto an intake opposite of the exhaust fan ( Bottom right/ Top left) and i use a small ten inch rotating fan which i point towards my reflector/canopy in an upwards horizontal direction towards the exhaust. My relfector is 16"X11" and my bulb is the eye hort 250hps. Soil grow, my own lil mix. The seeds were all placed in 4 inch jiff pots until clots show, then i transplanted them into 5 litre pots (some are in 2L pots as a test group.) My home made Veg cab is literally tiny. 1'X2'X2' is fackin small. I use one 40 watt cfl, and the entire inside is laced with mylar which i picked up from Michaels. I really gotta cram those 5L pots into that space, but suprizingly the utilization of light is actually working. I will switch to a 2 foot tube once i pick one up from the superstore, this will help me to utilize the vertical space and to help create and even plane of light ( and with heat lol as i have a small passive intake and a strange sort of "fan pointed at hole in the wall" outake. I will keep ya posted. 250w club why not!


----------



## Greenstuff (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello everyone.

Nearly finished putting my grow box together, its 2x2x6, lighting is 250w HPS for flowering, exhaust fan is a 4" TD250/100 Air flow 150m3/hr. Filter has an Air Flow of 175m3 per hour. The only problem I have is the passive intakes, I'm not sure how many and what size I should put them at. Would anyone have an idea?

Thanks.


----------



## Guru96 (Jun 11, 2011)

View attachment 1642996 Just a peek into my DR60. Currently have 3 plants under a 250w.


----------



## Guru96 (Jun 11, 2011)

medicalgrowman said:


> I have a dr60 with a 250w and it gets up to 90F in there even with my 200cfm fan.
> I plan to either adapt an air cooling duct to my 250 or buy an air cooled hood when I can afford it.
> I already modified it to be remote ballast. In other words, whatever you do, your highest priority
> should be to keep the temps under control.


I have the same setup im using a DR60 with a 250w and my temps are never above 85F, best thing you can do is http://forum.grasscity.com/do-yourself/184802-diy-best-cool-tube.html here.


----------



## biaz44 (Jun 23, 2011)

how far from the plant should a 250w hps lamp be can u can u tell me in cm


----------



## Mindmelted (Jun 23, 2011)

Mine never got above 78 in the same tent.
But i was using a 500cfm fan.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 23, 2011)

Can someone please tell me what their average yield is? Someone told me when first started 2 os a plant with as little as 2 wks veg. That just aint happenin for me. If someone does get that please tell me what bulb, medium yall were usin thanks in advance guys


----------



## MangledRemainz (Jun 23, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Can someone please tell me what their average yield is? Someone told me when first started 2 os a plant with as little as 2 wks veg. That just aint happenin for me. If someone does get that please tell me what bulb, medium yall were usin thanks in advance guys


I have been getting around 2 to 4 oz a plant with just a 250 HPS light and 2 week veg. I found that if I tie the main branch back about 3/4 the way up from the bucket (doing DWC) and tie it to the grow tent the other branchs will grow up around the same height as the cola. I keep it this way until havest and I will get about 3 to 4 cola like side branches. If you would like pictures just ask. I'm about 1 week from harvest right now.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 25, 2011)

MangledRemainz said:


> I have been getting around 2 to 4 oz a plant with just a 250 HPS light and 2 week veg. I found that if I tie the main branch back about 3/4 the way up from the bucket (doing DWC) and tie it to the grow tent the other branchs will grow up around the same height as the cola. I keep it this way until havest and I will get about 3 to 4 cola like side branches. If you would like pictures just ask. I'm about 1 week from harvest right now.


 Thanks bro for answerin that. I'm way off that mark  I lst and everything, last grow I had 6 main shoots on a lemon skunk and I only got a half o. Some pics would be real encouraging bro, idk what I'm doing wrong but its somethin lol. What kind of bulbs u using? +rep for ur reply


----------



## MangledRemainz (Jun 25, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Thanks bro for answerin that. I'm way off that mark  I lst and everything, last grow I had 6 main shoots on a lemon skunk and I only got a half o. Some pics would be real encouraging bro, idk what I'm doing wrong but its somethin lol. What kind of bulbs u using? +rep for ur reply


Thanks for the +rep, I'm at work right now but will take some pictures when I get home in about 7 hours and post them for you. I will also post the brand and style of the bulb I have. If I don't get it done today I will get the pictures posted at the latest tomorrow after work (I have a get together to attend tonight). I'm using Advanced Nutrients 3 pack Micro, Grow and Bloom, Carboload, Bud Candy, Big Bud and Overdrive (last 2 weeks before flush). I also use there Flush formula for the last week. Might be a little bit then a week more since last night I found new bud growth but this could be because the Overdrive is doing its job.


----------



## MangledRemainz (Jun 25, 2011)

Here is the pictures I promised. The bulb is a 250 hps Grow Power Super Horticultural Lamp that does 32,000 lumens. It is a single personal plant. I try to keep the temps between 70-85 degrees. Just ask if you have any more questions.


As you can see on the far left cola it has a crown of bud growing above the rest and the middle bud as 2.





This is it tied to the tent.




So I don't know how to flip the picture.  But this is the baby in the tent.



Hope you like what you see. If anyone has any tips to improve my grow I will give them a shot.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 26, 2011)

Damn bro that looks fuckn nice. Idk what I'm doin wrong. Mayb the dwc helps a lil but still lol. I'm doin a white rhino now that has a nice even canopy with about 8 branches even with the top. I hope that makes a difference. I also switched to fox farm ocean forest and I was using mg organic so I hope that helps. It made a world of difference in veg. I'm also lookn into gettin a hortilux super hps for flower. Maybe all this will help me out. I did give u ur +rep right? man this lemon skunk is good stuff!


----------



## MangledRemainz (Jun 27, 2011)

Glad you like it. I'm not sure if the +rep went through but the fact I can show it is possible to get 2+ ozs is good enough for me.  I would like to get one of those bulbs but thinking of adding a 400 hps for flowering. So it would be 250 mh for veg, 400 hps for flowering. We will see when I'm ready for next grow because next grow will also be a scrog.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 27, 2011)

That would be sweet. Ud be pullin all kinda bud then. I was gonna just sell my 250 and get a 400 watt dimmable but figured why do that when I'm not even hitting an o a plant. Lookn at ur join date I'm gonna take it u have plenty of experience at this??? I just started last September but at least I'm getting over 10 gs I guess. Just messes with me cause I ran some autos and that's all I got outta them and figured I could get more out of a photoperiod plant. Ill make sure ur +rep went through. Now I have to figure out how to hit my mark


----------



## hannahh (Jun 27, 2011)

Im doin my 1st grow using tent super hps250w- 4 white widow plants from seeds, they are just over 1n half foot tall, been 12/12 for almost two weeks. They are just starting to smell.


----------



## hittsfromthebong420 (Jun 27, 2011)

one 250watt hps 3gal root pots not sure on the weigh grow for personal!


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jun 27, 2011)

Damn yall lookn good.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hello everyone i just recently bought the HTG 250w hps/MH conversion set up. I was growing with led's and my temps were around 85 degrees. Now i have a 6" inline fan and a 4" inline fan but with the lamp on my temps are hitting 95  ive tried everything i can think of putting the exhaust fan right next to the reflector and having both fans pulling air off the lamp and but still the temps wont drop do you guys have any advice on how to cool it i took off the front and rear pieces and made it just open to the air because with those two pieces on it seems to direct all the heat down onto the tops of the plants. Any advice would be appreciated...


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey bro. Here's a link if ud like to make a cooltube for it. Very simple and will get ur temps down https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/279224-diy-cool-tube.html


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jul 3, 2011)

I had the same problem bro. Here's a Link on how to make ur own cooltube. Costs maybe 25 to make. Very simple solution https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/279224-diy-cool-tube.html


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks for the link ill start looking for the tube.... Do you guys think an 80cfm inline fan would be good enough to cool that tube if not i have a 6" 240 inline aswell... also i have a ceramic socket for my 250 would i be able to just attach the cool tube to the base http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-250-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp there is the link to the exact setup i have so the cool tube would have to be sealed on one side is that gonna make it too hot for the bulb to have it closed off on one end?


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jul 3, 2011)

I have that same system bro. u can take the socket all the way apart where it'll be open. u want ur air to blow through it and out ur room. I got mine off eBay for 50 but this guy built em just like that link. If u got the extra cheese just look for one of them. He used one of those metal bands with the holes every qtr inch. If ud like I can try and snap a pic of it when its about time for lights on. I just use my exhaust fan to pull air out of my cab, through cool tube, and out the cab. Kill 2 birds with 1 stone. I can get my bulb 4 in from my plants without heat stress. Temps stay 76-79


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 3, 2011)

yea i think in the long run it might be easier to just buy the cool tube instead of trying to diy it lol.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol that's what I said when I got mine bro. There's a vented hood on eBay too. Wish I wouldve got it. I think it just zips over the existing hood. I believe the reflector that comes with the kit is perfect for light coverage and the cool tube just don't spread it like it did before.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah i'm still looking for a cooltube for my 250w in my 2x2x5.3 tent (gl 60)

all the cool tubes i'm finding far exceed my length and width restrictions.

I'm guessing the cool tubes I find are for 400w +

Which is obvious in reasoning


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jul 3, 2011)

Whatt dimensions u needing Sr Verde? Ill measure mine in a few. I kno its only 4 1/2" round


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 3, 2011)

Well i'm 24 inches wide x 24 inches deep....


then you have to figure in a few inches for the ducting to bend around?

I'm figuring 18-20max inches long?


----------



## wbd (Jul 3, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> Well i'm 24 inches wide x 24 inches deep....
> 
> 
> then you have to figure in a few inches for the ducting to bend around?
> ...


Wassup with your existing air-cooler reflector SrV, not cutting it anymore?


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 3, 2011)

So has anyone here gotten to run some of GHS bubba kush that what i got right now. I had to put the LED light back up i cant have 95 degrees (its down to 82 with the led) in the tent so untill i get my cool tube ill veg with the LED then switch to the hps for flower. Then the next grow will be my 250w MH conversion for veg and the hps for flower.. My main question is if anyone has run any kush strain similar to BK and if so what were the results? just curious.. im glad i found this thread i think ill stick around


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jul 3, 2011)

Hell yea bro I love this thread. It dies every once and a while then someone posts and it fires back up. I have a TNT kush goin but its my first kush strain, bitch is growing slow too. Sr Verde my cooltube is 12"x6". Ill c if dude still makes em if ur interested.


----------



## 420libra89 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey everyone. I have a couple questions about a closet set up that I am contemplating. It is roughly 2 1/2 feet by 6 feet and about 8 feet tall all though I only want to use 5 feet of height. I want to use 2 250 watt hps lights. One on each side( the door is in the middle of the closet). Each side would be roughly 2.5x2.5 and would be closed off with b/w poly My only concern is the heat that the lights will put off. In the past I have used air conditioners to solve this problem, but atm I dont have a spot running so I am forced to grow on a smaller scale. The room that the closet is in has an over sized air conditioner. My current idea is to cut a couple of passive intakes on the bottom of the wall connecting to the closet and have a 4 inch carbon filter on each side exhausting back into the bedroom. Or I could use a 6 inch inline fan with a Y duct exhausting with 4 in from each side. I just want to make sure that this will effectively cool the closet. Any input is recommended.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey 420 we were just having this heat discussion above  the 2 250's will definatly overheat that closet pretty fast i would try exhausting into the attic with the 6" if possible and have the 4" bringing air in are you using inline fans or high velocity fans? is it plausible for you to get two cool tubes for em that would defiantly be the easiest way to prevent heat build up. Then you could just use the 6" to pull air through the Y fitting and exhaust out

Nature that seems to be the deal with all kush strains ive been seeing a pattern everyone says to veg for 5 to 6 weeks. lol mine is about 3 weeks in (im not really counting the days for veg im just gonna top it and when i think its big enough ill flower it lo)l. Beautiful leaves they Bubba has. But from what i have read they really like to stretch when they start to flower. Im defiantly a kush lover. just wish it would get a hitch in its gitty up lmao.


----------



## DanMan420 (Jul 4, 2011)

here is my newest 250-watt grow setup.

feel free to follow my journal...
















https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/441813-perpetual-bowl-green-bog-2.html


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 4, 2011)

looking good danman keep it up... How is the root rot problem going?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 5, 2011)

wbd said:


> Wassup with your existing air-cooler reflector SrV, not cutting it anymore?



My air cooled reflector isn't sealed unless you tape it up

and you cant change bulbs with the tape.. so I want something easy, sealed and hey why not a little cooler..


----------



## wbd (Jul 6, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> My air cooled reflector isn't sealed unless you tape it up
> 
> and you cant change bulbs with the tape.. so I want something easy, sealed and hey why not a little cooler..


We have the same reflector, I never taped mine up. There is a miniscule leak in each of the corners of the glass, but it doesn't cause any issues. I don't perceive any leak at all along the long edges. Zero odor, and since it's leaking IN (with the exhaust running, obviously) I'm clearly not losing any heat into the tent. I've decided they probably manufacture it that way because it in practice it really just doesn't matter. Without all that useless tape the reflector would be pretty nice for you I think.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 6, 2011)

what do you guys think of the Euro reflector by htg.. How big is the footprint? and has anyone had any experience with it cause im thinkin of buying it but 85 bucks is a little steep lol or does anyone know where i can find a semi- cheap air cooled hood?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 6, 2011)

wbd said:


> We have the same reflector, I never taped mine up. There is a miniscule leak in each of the corners of the glass, but it doesn't cause any issues. I don't perceive any leak at all along the long edges. Zero odor, and since it's leaking IN (with the exhaust running, obviously) I'm clearly not losing any heat into the tent. I've decided they probably manufacture it that way because it in practice it really just doesn't matter. Without all that useless tape the reflector would be pretty nice for you I think.



I actually noticed a good difference when I taped it up... It also keeps the exhaust from the grow CLEAN... when it's leaking through the glass and into the exhaust that kind of begins to defeat the purpose of a carbon filter!


I don't want smelly air


----------



## wbd (Jul 6, 2011)

Sr. Verde said:


> I actually noticed a good difference when I taped it up... It also keeps the exhaust from the grow CLEAN... when it's leaking through the glass and into the exhaust that kind of begins to defeat the purpose of a carbon filter!
> 
> 
> I don't want smelly air


Hmm that's too bad, like I said no odor here. As soon as I zip'er up within minutes I have that cleaner-than-clean smell.  Maybe you got one that was especially leaky... can you even get a tiny piece of string or anything to "stick" along the edges and corners where the glass rests? I myself could not...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 7, 2011)

wbd said:


> Hmm that's too bad, like I said no odor here. As soon as I zip'er up within minutes I have that cleaner-than-clean smell.  Maybe you got one that was especially leaky... can you even get a tiny piece of string or anything to "stick" along the edges and corners where the glass rests? I myself could not...



Yeah you can push up on the glass like a quarter inch


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jul 11, 2011)

Wasio my fellow 250 growers. Thought the thread needed a bump so wanted to post my flowering plant. Seedsman g13 skunk. Pics were taken last Thursday 1 wk 2 days into flower. Check out my grow in link. And advice or comments r much appreciated. +rep


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well after spending about 300 bucks i finally think i got my tent ready to go for awhile just added a Euro air cooled reflector from htg and i love it... i also purchased a 4" high velocity inline fan and did a diy muffler for it haha gotta love having duct work laying around the house... with the lights off the temps are down to 77 and the ambient temp is about 80 so im impressed it lowered the temps by 6 degrees lights off just by adding the fan.(went from 84 lights off to 77)!!! Here's some pics of my two that i have going right now... The budding plant is Kannabia Gnomo automatic and i dont really like em ive grown it 4 times and havent had any real success with it. The phenos i have are VERY short and dont produce much. Wont be growing autos anymore.. The little plant is a GHS bubba kush that is 4 weeks into veg(just topped 4 days ago) imma let her go all the way through july and switch the lights on the 1st of the month... ill be adding either a Burmese kush or pineapple express.. possibly even a sour cream i can only have two plants at a time.. what do you guys think i got the attitude june promo so i have all those seeds plus a White widow..  toke up brotha's and Sista's


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 16, 2011)

heres my blackjack 3 weeks into flowering...


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 16, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## NatureaFinest (Jul 16, 2011)

Lookn awesome bro. +rep to u my friend.I've been thinkn bout givin that strain a run. Is it nirvanas? I'm not sure if other breeders have one. Did u lst one plant? Cause that bitch is full. Nice job once again


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks a lot man.yea its from nirvana, i got 5 feminized seeds 1 for 1 so far. as for lst, first i topped her about 10 days before flowering and then tied the top branches down to try and make them even with the lower ones and to make better use of my 250hps.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 16, 2011)

how long did you veg her for shes looking great bro.. What kinda nutes and soil is she in?


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 16, 2011)

Vegged for 9 weeks and I got her in ffof soil and ff tiger bloom nutrients.


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 17, 2011)

took these pics this morning..


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 17, 2011)

its funny because she doesnt even have any stinky bud smell. she smells like fresh fruit or something


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 17, 2011)

Well she looks beautiful brother. i love the macro shots. keep up the good work.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2011)

u can put more than one pic in one post... nice plants tho


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 17, 2011)

thanks guys! how do i do more then one pic per post man, its killing me!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2011)

```
[img][/img]
```
multiple links with that on each side to embed each one


----------



## StevieStoner (Jul 17, 2011)

cool! thanks bro


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2011)

pm me if you have more questions, ill be glad to help you with the forum!


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 19, 2011)

Well guys thought id post an update on my GHS bubba kush... the plant in the little white cup is PE i staggered the veg times a little so i could let the kush get nice and big ill be lst'n both plants and hopefully get 2 zips a plant . Ill probably start flowering in 3 weeks and let the Pineapple express get bigger.. Enjoy all


----------



## tdawson (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi everyone, 
New to the site, and will be following closely. Just beginning my first grow, started seeds germinating in paper towels yesterday. This place is a wealth of info, and I'm sure I'll have alot of questions (many have already been answered by researching this site).
Basics: after tap root sprouts, they will go in peat pots under a flourescent lights (will switch to 250w mh for veg, and hps for flower). Grow space is small basement closet. 3x3x7. Very limited venilation, but will have a small fan going.
I plan to transfer peat pots directlly into 3-4 gallon containers, I think 5's are too big for the space.
My biggest problem is that I have to sex the plants. I'm using some very good bagseed, but obviously not feminized seeds. With the 250w setup, I"m hoping to get 2-3 females. The problem is I plan on starting with 7-8 plants and hoping to get 2 or 3 out of that. So, my space will be very limited until I can sex the plants and get the males out.
I would appreciate any advice any of you might have, or any problems you may see with my setup.
thanks a bunch


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 22, 2011)

whats the ambient temp of you closet? that lights heat will build up quick without a way to get rid of it. Welcome to the group too


----------



## donzy63 (Jul 22, 2011)

I cut a 8" by 14" square in the back of my cabinet at the very bottom. Then I screwed a vent cover over the opening. I have a small circulating fan inside sitting on the bottom in front of the vent. It sucks fresh air in constantly. I have a 90 cfm exhaust fan mounted inside at the top right side of my cabinet. I have a 3" aluminum exhaust hose coming out of the exhaust fan and going through a 3" hole and directly out the window. A total lenght of 3'. Used a 600 watt dimmer switch mounted on the outside of the cabinet to control the speed of the fan motor. It works excellent. If you start smelling your plants as they start flowering then just increase the speed of your exhaust fan. I have family members upstairs that have NEVER smelled my plants. Goodluck and I hoped this helped.


----------



## tdawson (Jul 22, 2011)

The temp of the closet is very cool. In the summer, probably around 60-65 degress F. I am concerned that it will be too cold in the winter and I may have to have another heat source? It is a cement block basement so it stays very cool, but that also makes it alot harder to put a hole in the wall for a vent, and I'm trying to keep it as low-key as possible.
thanks


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 22, 2011)

yea well that is cool at least youll save money on a air cooled hood lol


----------



## Turtlehermit (Jul 25, 2011)

Okay recently this year I bought a new 250 hps but its different. It can be switched over from HPS & MH. It supossibly has a built in ballast. I live in an old ass house, and the breaker is known to be a POS. I wasn't planning on growing in this crib but I went to test the fucker out with the light an all and the light doesn't even come on. It makes the usual buzzing noise and does not come in. I got this light from hydro farm or some shit. Like what do you folks think?


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jul 25, 2011)

has it actually tripped the breaker? and have you reset the breaker? i run my entire set up on 1 circuit and dont have any probs, if you are renting the house i would tell your land lord to have it professionally redone because it makes you not feel safe from fires or something like that and then just postpone the grow until after it is finished. hope it helps for what its worth lol


----------



## NatureaFinest (Jul 25, 2011)

If its buzzing ur ballast is doing its thing. Maybe the bulbs were damaged in shipping or maybe the ballast itself was damaged. Could be a bad capacitor, igniter, I'm not sure. Best bet would be 2 email em bro. Just be polite and explain what's goin on with them and I'm sure they'll tell u or send a replacement for u


----------



## Turtlehermit (Jul 25, 2011)

Actually I emailed the site I bought it from about it. All they can do it be rude about the shit. Nah ... they aren't about to be sending me a new one. I don't know whats wrong with it. I done payed damn near 200 for it. I hope its the bulb but I doubt it. It was in some protective wrap, so I don't see how it'd break. Thx for giving your input though. + rep



NatureaFinest said:


> If its buzzing ur ballast is doing its thing. Maybe the bulbs were damaged in shipping or maybe the ballast itself was damaged. Could be a bad capacitor, igniter, I'm not sure. Best bet would be 2 email em bro. Just be polite and explain what's goin on with them and I'm sure they'll tell u or send a replacement for u


----------



## Turtlehermit (Jul 25, 2011)

The breaker runs, two different parts of the house. I could take the same guess as you, and I did. It figured it might be the breaker. The system runs on 120 volts and can go higher, but its set on 120. I couldn't see why it wouldn't work. Maybe the part of my house I tested it in doesn't give out the full 120. I do remember hearing before we moved into this house that the two sets of the breaker, share power from for both sides of the house, so it may be. If that's the cause, I am going to take it over to a close relatives and test it out. It makes the buzzing noise though, and that is what has me confused. Could it be the igniter? Idk but I'm going to buy a new bulb for it just incase its the bulb. Thx people 


GreenGrower14 said:


> has it actually tripped the breaker? and have you reset the breaker? i run my entire set up on 1 circuit and dont have any probs, if you are renting the house i would tell your land lord to have it professionally redone because it makes you not feel safe from fires or something like that and then just postpone the grow until after it is finished. hope it helps for what its worth lol


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 4, 2011)

what up guys , im new to this forum, thought i would show some pics of my 4 plants (alien white fire, master purple, super jack, jack herer) under a 250 hps,they just finished there first week off 12/12 there looking great let me know what you guys think, any one here from socali!


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 7, 2011)

Well here is what my 250w has done for me so far and all i can say is that this Bubba kush is probably one of the best looking plants ive ever grown. The base stalk is probably almost 3/4 to almost 1" in diameter and the 4 main colas are huge. Although it is the end of the first week pistil production is slow im guessing this is due to the 7 inches in height she just packed on in the last 8 days lol. Im hoping she doesnt stretch too much more. enjoy the pics sorry for the poor quality the wifes mom took my good camera on vacation with her hah


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 11, 2011)

(update) day 18 of 12/12


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 11, 2011)

looking good there frank, my bubbas just started making her first top buds im gonna get some pics up tomorrow. keep up the good work brother.


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 13, 2011)

heres what my 250s been up to.


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 13, 2011)

Hey 250w HPS'ers, been a while since I posted here.

Got a Blue Mystic grow going on this time. Three little ladies at 5 1/2 weeks flowering.. 250w HPS with some supplemental CFL. 

Grazzmon


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 13, 2011)

Those are some beautiful plants Stevie and Gazzmon +rep to you both


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks man +rep for u as well.


----------



## Nay47 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey im quite new to the site nice plants thos buds are looking dank.
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/453656-250w-grow-2.html
Thats the link to my grow journal i jus started.
I was thinking of upgrading to a 400w but after seeing some of these buds i might jus add a couple of cfls with my 250w


----------



## Burnt Bud (Aug 14, 2011)

Hey there 250w growers, just wondering if any of you could list some good brand of bulbs. I have heard a lot of good things about the hortilux bulbs but unfortunately I cannot find any on ebay for the uk, seems it might be more of a US brand. Can anyone else suggest some other good brands please?

Thanks BB


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 14, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Those are some beautiful plants Stevie and Gazzmon +rep to you both


Thanks.. I ditto what Steve said.. Will try to get on here a few times before they are done.

G


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 14, 2011)

yea ill be getting some pics of my bubba here when the lights come on she just finished week 2 of 12/12


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 14, 2011)

Just wanted to share my g13 skunk harvest with my felllow 250 growers. its a wk early but I took a sample bud last wkend and it was too good of a pain relieving all around uplifting high to pass up. Let me kno what yall think.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Aug 14, 2011)

hey guys just got my 250 not long ago. this is my first plant with it. since its a used bulb and the buds are so small at 5 weeks i think i need a new bulb. it is just a bag seed. hope yall enjoy


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 16, 2011)

(update) day 23 of 12/12. I have a small problem with tiny small flys i think there coming out of the soil? then they fly around and get stuck in the buds trichomes and its fucking annoying i dont want to be smoking tiny flys when i harvest this bud. is it true that by applying sand on top of the pots will stop them from coming out or the adults laing eggs? i need them gone ones and for all, i have sticky strips all over and i cach alot but the keep coming back!


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 16, 2011)

if you go on youtube and look up subcool he has about 3 videos about getting rid of gnats. yes they are coming from your soil my guess is you are using roots or FF cause those two have put out posts on their respective sites explaining the problem. There is a soil drench that Sub uses and it seems to work great. get some sticky traps to help with the ones that are flying around and put them at the base of your plant. heres the link if you dont have it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE-d3YhjMuM


----------



## StevieStoner (Aug 16, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Just wanted to share my g13 skunk harvest with my felllow 250 growers. its a wk early but I took a sample bud last wkend and it was too good of a pain relieving all around uplifting high to pass up. Let me kno what yall think.


 very nice my friend, very nice.


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 16, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> if you go on youtube and look up subcool he has about 3 videos about getting rid of gnats. yes they are coming from your soil my guess is you are using roots or FF cause those two have put out posts on their respective sites explaining the problem. There is a soil drench that Sub uses and it seems to work great. get some sticky traps to help with the ones that are flying around and put them at the base of your plant. heres the link if you dont have it http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE-d3YhjMuM


thanks for the replay greengrower14 +rep. I went to my locol hydro shop and i got some nematodes for 20 bucks!not bad ill keep you posted on the results


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 17, 2011)

Ok Green.. andall of you 250watters..here are some pics.. Nirvana Blue Mystic (Fem) at 6 weeks flowering... Nirvana says 7-9 weeks flowering, should be interesting to see what another 2-3 weeks will do.. *GRAZ*


*Graz*


----------



## sgadan (Aug 17, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> View attachment 1738801View attachment 1738800View attachment 1738799View attachment 1738798View attachment 1738796View attachment 1738795View attachment 1738794View attachment 1738792(update) day 23 of 12/12. I have a small problem with tiny small flys i think there coming out of the soil? then they fly around and get stuck in the buds trichomes and its fucking annoying i dont want to be smoking tiny flys when i harvest this bud. is it true that by applying sand on top of the pots will stop them from coming out or the adults laing eggs? i need them gone ones and for all, i have sticky strips all over and i cach alot but the keep coming back!


nice looking plants man interesting to see your buds at day 23 12/12 iv got 1 plant under my 250 at day 22 12/12, 46 overall but yours are looking better nice job hope you get rid of the gnats.


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 17, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Ok Green.. andall of you 250watters..here are some pics.. Nirvana Blue Mystic (Fem) at 6 weeks flowering... Nirvana says 7-9 weeks flowering, should be interesting to see what another 2-3 weeks will do.. *GRAZ*
> 
> View attachment 1740110View attachment 1740111
> *Graz*View attachment 1740094View attachment 1740095View attachment 1740096


damn the collas alredy look big, good work man keep us posted!


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 17, 2011)

sgadan said:


> nice looking plants man interesting to see your buds at day 23 12/12 iv got 1 plant under my 250 at day 22 12/12, 46 overall but yours are looking better nice job hope you get rid of the gnats.View attachment 1740112View attachment 1740114View attachment 1740113View attachment 1740114


 looking good sgadan what strain is that?


----------



## skorchem (Aug 18, 2011)

after debatting weather to go cfl / hps / led ive finally decided to go 250w HPS  digital ballast with cooltube here it is http://www.hg-hydroponics.co.uk/air-cooled-cooltube-digital-light-kit-5-125mm-2912-p.asp if you guys know of any other place I can purchase a cheaper/better one please let me know thx


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 18, 2011)

Damn 250 club it's been a long minute lol.

Nice to see this thread is still alive, even if none of the oldies/originals are poppin' up anymore, most have moved to greener pastures you could say..

Seems like all of you newer members of the club having been holding this thread down, the way the thread should be.

Good job guys and gals, keep it up.

Wretched would probably be real happy about how this thread has lasted =].


----------



## 7cotton7 (Aug 18, 2011)

yeah 250 is more of a starting pace for most home growers. from there you either go big or go home


----------



## Dima79 (Aug 19, 2011)

ill join in !! 250 HPS w/ 2 40w 6500k 18-6

uknown strains ..


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 19, 2011)

Doob.. I guess I was one of those old guys for a short time. I had the PPP grow.. did have one more PPP grow after. now I am near the end of a blue mystic grow..


Doobieus said:


> Damn 250 club it's been a long minute lol.
> 
> Nice to see this thread is still alive, even if none of the oldies/originals are poppin' up anymore, most have moved to greener pastures you could say..
> 
> ...


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 20, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> yeah 250 is more of a starting pace for most home growers. from there you either go big or go home


Hence the statement of some, well most of the others moving to greener pastures =P.



Grazzmon said:


> Doob.. I guess I was one of those old guys for a short time. I had the PPP grow.. did have one more PPP grow after. now I am near the end of a blue mystic grow..


Yeah you came in before Mind chopped his WB grow down I believe, I think I remember helping you out with flushing advice.

Then again I could be wrong but I think I'm pretty sure I'm right, hell I don't know there's been a lot of toking since then lol.

I do remember your name and the PPP grow though for sure.

Anyhow, hope everything's been smooth sailing since then and hope your grows have flourished well.


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks Doob, yes you did give me some flushing advice, may be doing a flush again real soon because this Blue Mystic (recommended by Nirvana for it's low odor) is really starting to reek. Have ventilation, carbon scrubber and deodorizing going and it still seems to come through. Here they are at 6 1/2 weeks.

G


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 20, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks Doob, yes you did give me some flushing advice, may be doing a flush again real soon because this Blue Mystic (recommended by Nirvana for it's low odor) is really starting to reek. Have ventilation, carbon scrubber and deodorizing going and it still seems to come through. Here they are at 6 1/2 weeks.
> 
> G


Looking nice!! You have definitely kept up on your game, great job Grazz.

Hmm well if it's an issue with the odor still coming through (I'd imagine it would be an issue lol).

There are a couple of things that can be causing it, like the fan being at too high of CFM's for the carbon filter, ducting past the carbon filter having holes in it, etc.

How is your ventilation set up? 

Passive intake and pulling through the CB versus pushing through?

CFM's you're using for your space and how big is the space?

Just trying to help out, as always lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 20, 2011)

Hmm well if it's an issue with the odor still coming through (I'd imagine it would be an issue lol).


How is your ventilation set up? 

Passive intake and pulling through the CB versus pushing through?

CFM's you're using for your space and how big is the space?

Just trying to help out, as always lol.[/QUOTE]

Well.. I have 2 DIY's with new carbon and I have gone back and forth on pushing and pulling, I should have something new early next week. I ordered an [FONT=&quot]Odor-Sok Air Filter 6 inch X 16 inch 380 cfm and hope it will do the trick. I also have a bucket of soil-moist with Odo-Ban trying to kill the smell outside of my room.
The room is part of my basement work area, it was a paint booth area for the previous owner and I'd guess it's 5x5 but it's partially open to the work room. There is a largish exhaust fan in the booth area that I run on a timer for 30 mins every other hour (day time) and I have that drawing through a bucket of poly fiber and carbon (just did this today). I was [/FONT][FONT=&quot]outside[/FONT][FONT=&quot] for a while and it seems much better but still get an occasional whiff..

Graz
[/FONT]


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 20, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Well.. I have 2 DIY's with new carbon and I have gone back and forth on pushing and pulling, I should have something new early next week. I ordered an [FONT=&quot]Odor-Sok Air Filter 6 inch X 16 inch 380 cfm and hope it will do the trick. I also have a bucket of soil-moist with Odo-Ban trying to kill the smell outside of my room.
> The room is part of my basement work area, it was a paint booth area for the previous owner and I'd guess it's 5x5 but it's partially open to the work room. There is a largish exhaust fan in the booth area that I run on a timer for 30 mins every other hour (day time) and I have that drawing through a bucket of poly fiber and carbon (just did this today). I was [/FONT][FONT=&quot]outside[/FONT][FONT=&quot] for a while and it seems much better but still get an occasional whiff..
> 
> Graz
> [/FONT]


Oh yeah that 380 should be good for how big your grow area is. I do pull rather than push personally but to each is their own, if it isn't broken don't fix it lol. That's pretty bad ass that you pretty much had a grow room included with the house. Looks like you've got your setup pretty locked down, it's really great to see peeps still doing great if not better =].

I'm getting ready to fire up again, just got the climate control/ventilation/filtering done and stable yesterday. Still waiting on my soil, should be germinating tomorrow or the day after I'm thinking. White Berry and Kush Berry under a 250 MH for veg and 250 HPS for bloom. I may start a journal here, still debating on it though.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 21, 2011)

Heres my bubba kush from GHS she is 3 weeks into 12/12 lights just came on thought id grab some pics for yall.She is sitting in a 5gal bag with a drainage layer of hydroton that i had from my very first DWC grow i did. soil is FFOF and nutes are the trio with superthrive and molasses. Enjoy


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 21, 2011)

Looks good Green..

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 21, 2011)

Arrgh Seed pods!!

Well I had to start flushing today, looks like my Blue Mystic grow will end at just over 7 weeks flowering. I took a close look because the bud growth was looking strange, I pulled a chunk from one of the buds and did a dissection.. damn seeds!! Immature seeds but definitely seeds going on. I flushed with Flora Kleen and will run that in the rez until later this week and just hope that I didn't notice too late. One of the three plants must have hermied and since the foliage is so thick I never noticed any pollen sacks. I think I will just germ one seed next time and let it stretch a little more during veg so that I can see whats going on.

Grazz


----------



## 7cotton7 (Aug 21, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Arrgh Seed pods!!
> 
> Well I had to start flushing today, looks like my Blue Mystic grow will end at just over 7 weeks flowering. I took a close look because the bud growth was looking strange, I pulled a chunk from one of the buds and did a dissection.. damn seeds!! Immature seeds but definitely seeds going on. I flushed with Flora Kleen and will run that in the rez until later this week and just hope that I didn't notice too late. One of the three plants must have hermied and since the foliage is so thick I never noticed any pollen sacks. I think I will just germ one seed next time and let it stretch a little more during veg so that I can see whats going on.
> 
> Grazz


 shoot i say let it seed out and have a ton of blue mystic seeds for future use. never have to buy any again if you keep indoors.


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 21, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> shoot i say let it seed out and have a ton of blue mystic seeds for future use. never have to buy any again if you keep indoors.


 That's a thought, maybe I will just chop 2 of them and let the other one seed out.. or maybe just take the top 2/3 of two and then when I am done seeding out I can re-veg.. hmmm choices..
Thanks..


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 21, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> That's a thought, maybe I will just chop 2 of them and let the other one seed out.. or maybe just take the top 2/3 of two and then when I am done seeding out I can re-veg.. hmmm choices..
> Thanks..


 If you let them seed out, clean your cab/room before you start your next grow. Pollen is a bitch to deal with and clean out. Also if it is because of a hermie, then most likely any beans from that plant won't be as stable as most, genetic wise. Could give it a go though and see what you do come out with, it's always nice to get a surprise diamond in the rough.


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 21, 2011)

You know what Doob, my second grow hermied late and I chopped it. I cleaned the area but probably not as well as I should have, these girls may have been pollinated by some left over PPP spores. Maybe I will go back to the thought of chopping 2 and allowing one to seed out. Then I can clean the area out for the next grow (PPP/BM Hybrid?). 

Grazz


----------



## brenseidbuds (Aug 21, 2011)

I just Purchased a grow tenT 2X2X6 and have some clones some in dirt some in Rockwool ..... I was wondering if you have to Remove all of the Rockwool before putting it into dirt, if so how do you do it without damaging the roots or do I just put it in the pot???!?!??!?!? PLEASE HELP


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 21, 2011)

brenseidbuds said:


> I just Purchased a grow tenT 2X2X6 and have some clones some in dirt some in Rockwool ..... I was wondering if you have to Remove all of the Rockwool before putting it into dirt, if so how do you do it without damaging the roots or do I just put it in the pot???!?!??!?!? PLEASE HELP


dont remove it from the rockwool, just stick half of the rockwool in the dirt make sure all the roots are covered by dirt


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 21, 2011)

Yea bro. I wouldn't try removing the rockwool. I moved a plant from hydro to soil and kept everything with it. Net pots, hydroton, rockwool. The less u tamper with it the less stress it has to endure. Man its good to see the 250 thread bangin like its been, everyones plants lookn good


----------



## VanishingToaster (Aug 21, 2011)

could u flower 3 plants well with a 250? i was gonna plump for a 400 but i'm only doing 3 plants at a time next grow. planning on throwing them into 12/12 about the 9 week mark will be in 5 gal pots


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 21, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> You know what Doob, my second grow hermied late and I chopped it. I cleaned the area but probably not as well as I should have, these girls may have been pollinated by some left over PPP spores. Maybe I will go back to the thought of chopping 2 and allowing one to seed out. Then I can clean the area out for the next grow (PPP/BM Hybrid?).
> 
> Grazz


Well I guess we know what your next grow will be lol. Yeah you gotta bleach everything, it's really a pain in the ass lol. Hopefully you get some good genetics from that though, I guess we shall see.



VanishingToaster said:


> could u flower 3 plants well with a 250? i was gonna plump for a 400 but i'm only doing 3 plants at a time next grow. planning on throwing them into 12/12 about the 9 week mark will be in 5 gal pots


 You could but 2 would be better, the lumens would be split up better. If you do 2 or 3 make sure to keep the canopy low around the 3-4 ft mark, as a 250 doesn't have the greatest light penetration.


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 21, 2011)

VanishingToaster said:


> could u flower 3 plants well with a 250? i was gonna plump for a 400 but i'm only doing 3 plants at a time next grow. planning on throwing them into 12/12 about the 9 week mark will be in 5 gal pots


I have had good results with my setup, but it's much different than yours. I have a 250 HPS with supplemental lighting using CFLs. I made a PVC frame and have 12 CFL's (26 watt for veg and 23 watt for flowering) plus I hang 4 more where ever I need it. So.. 250 HPS + 368 CFL puts me over 600 watts..lol

Grazz


----------



## VanishingToaster (Aug 21, 2011)

thanks! i'll definitely look into a 250


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 22, 2011)

(update) day 29 of 12/12 end of week 4, so far so good i see lil leave damege from root aphis on the alien white fire og, but the nematodes are halping. i just want to make it through harvest.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 22, 2011)

Play sand about 2 inches deep on the top of the soil, has always worked for me when it came to aphids/gnats.

Predatory nematodes work well too though.


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 22, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Play sand about 2 inches deep on the top of the soil, has always worked for me when it came to aphids/gnats.
> 
> Predatory nematodes work well too though.


i tried the sand thing and the aphis still rised to the top of the sand , so i just removed it , im doing that extrem composte tea ,azos and MYkos(from extreme gardening), with the nematodes works great the tea also has some living micro things that protect the roots ,*Together Azos and Mykos Protect Without Chemicals, Dramatically*


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 23, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> i tried the sand thing and the aphis still rised to the top of the sand , so i just removed it , im doing that extrem composte tea ,azos and MYkos(from extreme gardening), with the nematodes works great the tea also has some living micro things that protect the roots ,*Together Azos and Mykos Protect Without Chemicals, Dramatically*


 Some things work for some, the same things don't work for others. I'm almost wondering if it has to do with climate, predatory nematodes are all around good though.

Azos and Mykos also has goodies in it as well, very beneficial.


----------



## brenseidbuds (Aug 23, 2011)

I am having trouble early on in my closet setup.....My bigger clone looks sad and is drooping after I transplanted, it has not been that long but my others have perked up a lot and look to be thriving already ..... Suggestions ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## chroniclystoned (Aug 23, 2011)

just give her time man she will pull through


----------



## brenseidbuds (Aug 23, 2011)

Is there anything I should be adding to my soil and perlite...... I am using just foxfarm potting soil 2/3 and 1/3 perlite and i have some Cal Carb that I am going to mix and spray on when my light goes off ...... Any Suggestions.... Thanks


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 23, 2011)

brenseidbuds said:


> Is there anything I should be adding to my soil and perlite...... I am using just foxfarm potting soil 2/3 and 1/3 perlite and i have some Cal Carb that I am going to mix and spray on when my light goes off ...... Any Suggestions.... Thanks


 that's bout all u can do bro. Maybe since the droopy one is the biggest maybe her roots were disturbed or something of that nature and and is just takin a while longer to recover. Was ur old soil wet when transplanted? I always use Superthrive when transplanting and I never have a plant stress now. Its some awesome stinkin shit


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 23, 2011)

I love superthrive every time i smell it i think of the hydro store lol they use it religiously. i use it through the whole grow along with molasses and my plants love it and you dont have to use much i think its like 1/4 tsp per gallon lasts forever.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 23, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> I love superthrive every time i smell it i think of the hydro store lol they use it religiously. i use it through the whole grow along with molasses and my plants love it and you dont have to use much i think its like 1/4
> tsp per gallon lasts forever.


 man after I moved a plant from hydro to soil with 0 stress I became a believer fast. It smells so fuckn bad tho lol


----------



## brenseidbuds (Aug 23, 2011)

yes.... the soil was wet when I transplanted.... how do I mix in the superthrive with the soil, and perlite, ?????!??!?!?!


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 23, 2011)

mix the superthrive in with your water 1/4 tsp per gallon


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 23, 2011)

What green grower said lol. Its good stuff for transplant and overall root growth. I bet with her being in wet soil during transplant she is just more stressed than the rest since she's bigger and probably more roots. I tend to let my dirt dry good before transplant that way they can get a fresh watering in their new home and begins to sit in the pot so to speak. May not be the best method but works good for me


----------



## brenseidbuds (Aug 24, 2011)

awesome thanks for the help


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 24, 2011)

Here is what is left of my Blue Mystic Grow.. I did not find any male parts when I trimmed this so I don't think they were hermie. 
When I harvested I left some of each plant, I replaced the straight water with 1/2 strength nutes and figure I will keep it @ 12/12 unless someone has some other suggestions..

And here is what I harvested yesterday..

I didn't get a wet weight, spent about 3 1/2 hours trimming these sticky buds. 

Grazz (BTW: chewing fingernails after harvest can give you a real good buzz..lol)


----------



## brenseidbuds (Aug 24, 2011)

i picked some superthrive and i added it to a gallon of Sparklets....... its such a little amount for so much water ..... I will add it to all 3 pots tomorrow.... Thanks again .... I will take anyy SUGGESTIONS that you think that need to be done .... THANKS AGAIN


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 24, 2011)

Im also trying out the molasses theory this grow too. Adding 1 to 2 tbsp per gallon. Most of what i have read say that it gives you more terpenes (sp) and better flavor overall. Anyone running organics and care to kick around some ideas?


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 24, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Im also trying out the molasses theory this grow too. Adding 1 to 2 tbsp per gallon. Most of what i have read say that it gives you more terpenes (sp) and better flavor overall. Anyone running organics and care to kick around some ideas?


 extreme composte tea! mah boy thats all you need(by extreme gardening)


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 24, 2011)

Is there a link for the site?


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.xtreme-gardening.com


GreenGrower14 said:


> Is there a link for the site?


just google extrem gardening


----------



## MrMaryJ (Aug 24, 2011)

hey guys was wondering what you thought about this set up heat wise? it would be a 0.8m x 0.8m x 1.6m closet lined with mylar, 250w hps and im thinking ill drill a couple holes in the upper half of the closet then put a pc fan there for outtake and a little portable fan in the bottom for air circulaton probably drill a few more holes down the bottom and put another small pc fan for intake. ive never used a hps in my life so i was wondering what you guys think the heat would be like with those fans ? thanks


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 24, 2011)

well if its around 85 to 90 were your at right now i would just wait till it gets cooler unless your runing a A/C.


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 25, 2011)

brenseidbuds said:


> I am having trouble early on in my closet setup.....My bigger clone looks sad and is drooping after I transplanted, it has not been that long but my others have perked up a lot and look to be thriving already ..... Suggestions ?!?!?!?!?


 If it's not root damage then there is always a possibility of over watering, as that will also make a plant droop.



Grazzmon said:


> Here is what is left of my Blue Mystic Grow.. I did not find any male parts when I trimmed this so I don't think they were hermie.
> When I harvested I left some of each plant, I replaced the straight water with 1/2 strength nutes and figure I will keep it @ 12/12 unless someone has some other suggestions..
> 
> And here is what I harvested yesterday..
> ...


If there were no nanners and you don't see beans poppin' all over the place, then you should be fine to continue. Looks nice dude, bet you're happy with those fingernails of yours lol. Just keep an eye on them, and you should be fine.



GreenGrower14 said:


> Im also trying out the molasses theory this grow too. Adding 1 to 2 tbsp per gallon. Most of what i have read say that it gives you more terpenes (sp) and better flavor overall. Anyone running organics and care to kick around some ideas?


 Watch out for salt buildup/lockout more so when using molasses, Clearex is your friend. I use Grandma's brand, it's an old standard. This round I have some Myco madness and Prozyme that I am going to use in conjunction with the molasses.



MrMaryJ said:


> hey guys was wondering what you thought about this set up heat wise? it would be a 0.8m x 0.8m x 1.6m closet lined with mylar, 250w hps and im thinking ill drill a couple holes in the upper half of the closet then put a pc fan there for outtake and a little portable fan in the bottom for air circulaton probably drill a few more holes down the bottom and put another small pc fan for intake. ive never used a hps in my life so i was wondering what you guys think the heat would be like with those fans ? thanks


 Calculate your CFM's for your space, try to keep a passive intake. That should start pointing you towards the right direction. Also keep your ambient heat in mind as well and you should be golden.

Hope some of this info is helpful to you all.


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 25, 2011)

_*If there were no nanners and you don't see beans poppin' all over the place, then you should be fine to continue. Looks nice dude, bet you're happy with those fingernails of yours lol. Just keep an eye on them, and you should be fine.

*_*Thanks Doob*_*, (seems you've been here quite a bit recently, which is good..) *_*since I can see into the plants now at least I'll be able to keep an eye on them and it looks like the harvested bud is gonna be just fine. It's in the dryer and I'm lining up the mason jars.. lol*_*

Grazz
*_


----------



## Doobieus (Aug 25, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> *Thanks Doob*_*, (seems you've been here quite a bit recently, which is good..) *_*since I can see into the plants now at least I'll be able to keep an eye on them and it looks like the harvested bud is gonna be just fine. It's in the dryer and I'm lining up the mason jars.. lol*_*
> 
> Grazz
> *_


No problem Grazz, feels pretty good to be back honestly. Figured since I have another grow lined up that I may as well get my lazy ass to pop in and contribute lol.

You know it's a good day when you line up your mason jars. You know it's a better day when you can pick a finely cured bud out lol.


----------



## brenseidbuds (Aug 25, 2011)

would this carbon filter and fan be good enough exhaust for my 2x2x6 in the time of flowering for the smell and also air flow for the light ..... ANY SUGGESTIONS FOR air flow and exhaust.....6 Inch Inline Hydroponic s Exhaust Tube Duct Fan 440 CFM Blower and Carbon Air Filter


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 26, 2011)

that should be plenty, IMHO kinda overkill for that space.. to calculate you take 2x2x6= 24cubic feet now divide that by 5 and you get amin of like 4.something cubic feet per min you need to be changing. my tent is 24"x20"x63" and i use a 170cfm fan and filter combo works great with my euro hood. but ill be getting a new tent soon lol


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 26, 2011)

well peeps heres the bubba just another update just finished week 4, half way there can i get a whoop whoop lmao. shes drinking about a gallon every two days and shes defiantly a heavy feeder,shes getting sticky too. enjoy the pics

GG


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 26, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> well peeps heres the bubba just another update just finished week 4, half way there can i get a whoop whoop lmao. shes drinking about a gallon every two days and shes defiantly a heavy feeder,shes getting sticky too. enjoy the pics
> 
> GG


 nice looking plant what strain is it?looks like some indica


----------



## frankcast04 (Aug 26, 2011)

heres my up date,day 33 all the buds look good so far but on the purple master they look kinda small? compare to the other ones.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 26, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> nice looking plant what strain is it?looks like some indica


Greenhouse seeds Bubba Kush. ive heard good and bad things about the genes but shes being nice to me nice little sticky buds and smells like candy already kinda like lemon heads mixed with sugar lol if that makes since. 

sry if myt posts dont maje since been drinkin Big Flatts and smoking on some pineapple express haha

Frank those plants look great.


----------



## brenseidbuds (Aug 28, 2011)

Whats the best way to get humidity into a room without needing a controlled system, ir what is the best way ...... SUGGESTIONS!??!~?!??~?~?!?!??!?!


----------



## racerboy71 (Aug 28, 2011)

brenseidbuds said:


> Whats the best way to get humidity into a room without needing a controlled system, ir what is the best way ...... SUGGESTIONS!??!~?!??~?~?!?!??!?!


 you can buy a humdifier from say some place like amazon.. i picked one up that is super nice as it has a hemostat built in where you can preset what humidity level you'd like to keep in the room, and once the rh drops a lil below the preset, the humidifier will kick on and raise the rh back to where you want it at....
if i remember right, i think i only paid about $60 or so for it, which i didn't think was too bad of a price tbh.. let me see if i can find you a link for it..


----------



## onewize1 (Aug 28, 2011)

Man ain't been here in a min or riu in general. Wut up fam.... brensiebud.... my suggestion for ur humidity issue is air circulation and make sure ur intakes and outtakes are right. Outtake should be higher than intake and the circulation should get it right... becuz u said is wuz too high... this worked for me in the 2x3x6 tent.... I would put some pics up but I've gone to a 4x4x7 with a 600w and that's what I flower wit. But ill be flowering wit it soon and ill try to put everything up...... big up doob. Prolly don't remember me but cuz of ur help and everyone elses on this thread I was able to move up and grow without defeciencies..... y'all take care


----------



## brenseidbuds (Aug 29, 2011)

thank you onewize1... do you think it is necessary to use Calcarb on my plants and when is the best time to spray it on, I was told at night... I am using this instead of a Co2 system


----------



## onewize1 (Aug 29, 2011)

Naw brensie..... if da plant is flowering I wouldn't use it and if I did it would be very sparingly on the underside of the large fan leaves far from the bud. I only use nitrozyme during veg as foliar app. Never used cal carb but like the dude at the hydro store told me. If everything is working fine don't change anything and be careful and not over zealous


----------



## Nay47 (Aug 30, 2011)

Anyone got any pics of a harvest they pulled from under a 250w??


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 30, 2011)

I got one a few pages back bro. And a few more on this thread. There's a ton on here


----------



## Nay47 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah i saw a few to be honest was being lazy and wanted to see some 250w hps bud porn lol


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 31, 2011)

Well peeps heres the BK at day 36 the buds are really starting to take shape now.. although i have my suspicions that she might be a 9 weeker.shes getting kinda frosty now  Enjoy the pics all were takin about 1 hour after lights on.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 31, 2011)

Hell yeah green grower. That baby is lookn good. bout halfway home, she smellin any?


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 31, 2011)

yea shes got a nice sweet fruity smell to her almost like a stick of juicy fruit mixed in with some pine. Smell so good i cant wait till i can cure some up. Ive heard ppl say some bad things about GHS but they have done right by me so far lol. I love opening up the tent in the morning and just taking a big wiff of her, gets my day going in the right direction lmao


----------



## NatureaFinest (Aug 31, 2011)

Hell yea I kno what u mean. A good whiff makes a day great and comin home even better lol. I have to admit I'm a ghs hater, but after reading a bit I think its only certain strains that make problems. I've tried 2 church and a ladyburn 1974 but no germ  I have to believe its bad seed cause every other one bean I've attempted germ. But hell that couldve been the seedbanks fault as much as the breeder.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yea a lot of people claim to have germ problems from what ive found that it can be a number of factors. i.e the way the seed is germed, how long its been since it was a fresh seed, how it was stored all that blabity blah lmao. But i havent had any problems and plus i got the june promo from attitude so ive got quite a few more grows coming lol really cant wait to grow the WW and the sour cream also got a buku and connie chung. went to my buddies house and he gave me a sample of the afghan kush hes been curing for 6 months, man its so bomb lol. cant wait to get a good sativa grow under my belt though.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 1, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Yea a lot of people claim to have germ problems from what ive found that it can be a number of factors. i.e the way the seed is germed, how long its been since it was a fresh seed, how it was stored all that blabity blah lmao. But i havent had any problems and plus i got the june promo from attitude so ive got quite a few more grows coming lol really cant wait to grow the WW and the sour cream also got a buku and connie chung. went to my buddies house and he gave me a sample of the afghan kush hes been curing for 6 months, man its so bomb lol. cant wait to get a good sativa grow under my belt though.


. Hell yea bro it sounds like ull be busy a while with those. Do u carry over any clones? I always get at least 1 to keep a good one going. I got ghs pure kush and lemon skunk in my arsenal. I really hope the ls pops so I can compare with dnas as I've already grown it. Man I bet that kush was some awesome tastin stuff with that long of a cure. I just harvested a TNT kush last night. I have had my best luck off sativa dominant phenos so far. A lot more weight, the g13 skunk I just harvested was a good sat. dom. Plant. I always have problems but it has been my best yielder so far. I got a clone of it in flower and one in veg. Its some dank. Damn I've already typed WAY too much so ill shut up lol


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 1, 2011)

haha its cool man i like to talk to people on here mainly because i exhaust my friends with what i read on here. I love this plant i think cannabis is probably the most versatile and useful plant on the face of the earth. I wish i could take clones but at the present time i am stuck with one tent and one plant at a time, so im growing the strain i have the most beans of and saving the real breadwinners for when i can keep a mother and do a perpetual SOG. Optimally with 4 different strains, ive been compiling my research on the ones i have and i think when i get set up in a permanent residence i will mother the sourcream,buku,WW, and connie chung. what is your usual yield from your kushes im hoping to get 3 zips. and what do you get from the sativa dom. i cant wait to get my homebox or darkroom do you have either and if so what is your take on em. I got the 75 buck one from amazon im gonna keep it and use it as a mother keeper, and use the bigger one for flower.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 1, 2011)

Heck yea man that sounds like a hell of a plan. I love swappin it up with folks on here. All my buddies just look at me like I'm a rocket scientist when I'm tryin to explain everything to them. I've only grown for a year, so far my best sat dominant yield was a lil over 2 o's which was the g13 skunk my last grow. This is my first kush plant, it yielded 2.5 wet but its gonna be some FIRE. Ill post some pics of it later on. I don't use a tent tho I'd enjoy having one. I use a spare room and 2 cabs, 1 for veg and 1 for flower. It works good but there's a few flaws. I have as seedsman jungle wreck goin into flower this wkend. I got too many for real. I'd like to snag some of that Connie Chung


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 1, 2011)

Yea its defiantly gonna be a keeper strain for sure ive smoked g13 before but i havent had the pleasure of medicating with the L.A. so its gonna be one of the first ones i clone for sure lol. i finally got my 10 megapixel camera back from my in laws so ill be taking some high rez pics here soon cant wait for her to get to week 7 and 8 lol. i got some reg S.A.G.E. seeds too im kinda hopin i get a male so i can breed it and get a mess load of s.a.g.e cross with whichever i choose and then ill be set haha. but the real task at hand is i want to go completely organic i hear the taste is outta this world. but idn if superthrive is organic and i wont grow without it lol one of those things that is just too good not to use.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm not sure if its considered organic or not bro definitely a great product regardless. I don't believe itd have an effect on the taste tho if it wasn't used in flower but that's just a guess lol. Be extra careful about pollen if u have multiple rooms then bro, that shit goes wherever it pleases. I think this TNT kushxak48 will be some good shit. The TNT just grows too slow but has a lot of trichs. So hopefully crossing them ill end up with some good dank, plants with hybrid vigor, and massive yields. At least that's how my dream wants it to work lol.


----------



## amirali (Sep 1, 2011)

*Here are my plants in veg at 4 weeks old under 250w hps light*

*AK48, Bubblelicious, Superskunk, Dairy Queen and Chernobyl*

*View attachment 1765221View attachment 1765222View attachment 1765223View attachment 1765224View attachment 1765228View attachment 1765225View attachment 1765226*
*View attachment 1765206View attachment 1765215View attachment 1765213View attachment 1765211View attachment 1765212View attachment 1765216View attachment 1765229*
View attachment 1765205View attachment 1765207View attachment 1765208View attachment 1765210View attachment 1765209View attachment 1765214View attachment 1765227


*what do you think guys any suggestions?*


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 1, 2011)

amirali those plants look great, no signs of burn or stress, what kinda nutes and soil are you using?

@naturea... yea ive been reading about pollen lol sub has a pretty cool Technic he uses screen like for your pourch and runs water down it and the pollen is not only caught but rendered useless cause of the saturation, so i was thinking about hanging some screen around the breeding tent and possibly if the closet is big enough build a wall to separate the two tents. I would love to cross Buku with the s.a.g.e that sound like a kick ass strain. i kinda wanna breed just so i can name my own strain lmao.


----------



## brenseidbuds (Sep 1, 2011)

http://us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=1_54915_AMDHtEQAABUvTmAUjwTai3yRqXs&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1

I need a little advice this is a clone romulanXsensistar........ week 2 and it is not even close or healthier than the other clone...... what is up with the color on the leaves????
SUGGESTIONS?!?!?!??!

http://us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=1_56474_AMPHtEQAASIRTmAXeAyjSiE83UM&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1

HERE IS THE FAMILY ......

http://us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=1_56995_AMfHtEQAAHKoTmAXiwvdynC5bZA&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1
og kush....

the other romluanX needs to be traNSPLANTED any SUGGESTIONS ON how to do this without damaging the little girl

http://us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=1_57516_AL7HtEQAAXbITmAXoAREzQlm21E&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 1, 2011)

brenseidbuds said:


> Whats the best way to get humidity into a room without needing a controlled system, ir what is the best way ...... SUGGESTIONS!??!~?!??~?~?!?!??!?!


 You can get cheap cool mist humidifiers from say Walgreens or Walmart. It does need some control, because you have to refill but for me it worked. Keep in mind where I was living at the time was in the desert and VERY dry. So dry in fact that my hygrometer read LO instead of a percentage because there was less than 15% humidity. I tried leaving buckets of water, wet towels and pretty much everything I could with no results. 

So I pretty much bit the bullet and bought 2 small 10 dollar cool mist humidifiers from Walgreens. Mine had a small res so I had to refill at least 2 times a day. I'm sure if you got one with a bigger res, there would be less control or refill on it. I know for me personally with how dry of an environment I lived in, I couldn't find a way to bring up humidity without a humidifier. Hopefully if you don't go the humidifier route, you will be luckier than I was in finding a solution. Sorry for the long reply, but i hope this helps you some what. 



onewize1 said:


> big up doob. Prolly don't remember me but cuz of ur help and everyone elses on this thread I was able to move up and grow without defeciencies..... y'all take care


Now that's a name I haven't seen in a long minute. I remember you onewize, glad to see you're running a 600 now a days. Also glad this thread and all the contributors helped you out. Always happy to know a familiar face is doing well and got help =].

Big up right back at ya!!


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 1, 2011)

brenseidbuds said:


> http://us.mg3.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?mid=1_54915_AMDHtEQAABUvTmAUjwTai3yRqXs&pid=2&fid=Inbox&inline=1
> 
> I need a little advice this is a clone romulanXsensistar........ week 2 and it is not even close or healthier than the other clone...... what is up with the color on the leaves????
> SUGGESTIONS?!?!?!??!
> ...


The pictures are not working, well at least for me. You would be better off downloading the pictures from your email account and then uploading them through the advanced editor. Or upload them to a photobucket account and then link that URL.

Do you have a hygrometer and thermometer? 

If you do, what is the temp and relative humidity % at?

How much are you watering?

Are there any additives or nutrients you are using?

Pictures and some information will make it easier for us to help you figure out what is going on. I will check back when I can and see if I can help you out more to sort this out.


----------



## brenseidbuds (Sep 1, 2011)

I AM USING foxfarm soil with superthive and calcarb.... i dont have a set up for humidity, i only have a 2x2x6 so idk if it is necessary to have it ... i need a watering schedule help me out 
i will trey and get the pic up but i am a little stoned and lazy so yea,,, they are just a little discolored on the top 2 leaves


----------



## amirali (Sep 2, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> amirali those plants look great, no signs of burn or stress, what kinda nutes and soil are you using?
> 
> *Thanks GreenGrower, Im using
> Complete Set Cellmax for Soil, Cellmax Rootbooster Cellmax Soil Grow at the moment and Cellmax Soil Bloom will be used for flowering and ATAMI JANECOMIX Soil (from online european site)
> *


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 2, 2011)

amirali said:


> GreenGrower14 said:
> 
> 
> > amirali those plants look great, no signs of burn or stress, what kinda nutes and soil are you using?
> ...


----------



## munch box (Sep 2, 2011)

I recently placed a order for just a handful of seeds and on checkout the total was 60$ after shipping and non stealth delivery, but when I looked online at my bank transaction, Attitude seedbank had taken out almost 10$ more than the agreed ammount. Thats not including the seperate currency fee my bank charged on the side . 1.50$ My reciept says 42 euros, and when I do the currency conversion online, it only comes out to 60$, not $69. Do I have that correct? Has anybody had this problem with Attitude overcharging credit cards before?​


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 2, 2011)

brenseidbuds said:


> I AM USING foxfarm soil with superthive and calcarb.... i dont have a set up for humidity, i only have a 2x2x6 so idk if it is necessary to have it ... i need a watering schedule help me out
> i will trey and get the pic up but i am a little stoned and lazy so yea,,, they are just a little discolored on the top 2 leaves


yea dude you gotta get some pics up before we can help effectively. humidity shouldnt really be a problem unless you live somewhere where its really wet all the time or really dry all the time.


----------



## brenseidbuds (Sep 2, 2011)

thanks for the suggestions ill get some pics up asap


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 2, 2011)

brenseidbuds said:


> I AM USING foxfarm soil with superthive and calcarb.... i dont have a set up for humidity, i only have a 2x2x6 so idk if it is necessary to have it ... i need a watering schedule help me out
> i will trey and get the pic up but i am a little stoned and lazy so yea,,, they are just a little discolored on the top 2 leaves


 You will eventually need to get a thermometer/hygrometer, it will help you start diagnosing your own plants as far as climate issues. You won't know if you need the humidity or have too much until you get a hygrometer, it will tell you the % and if it reads under 70% in veg or 40% in bloom then you want to get it back up. Regardless of grow space size, it is still nice to know what your climate is at. It makes life easier....

As far as watering, play it by ear. I'm assuming you've already transplanted, so check your drainage holes and dig your finger about an inch or to the first notch of your finger and if it is wet you don't need to water. At that point you will learn how much your plant is up taking, and how often your plant wants to be watered. Then you can start making a watering schedule, I could just say 1-2 times a week and feed nutes every other watering. However that's a generic answer, and I think it's better to know how to make your own schedule versus using a generic answer.

Definitely try and get the pictures up, because they will help.

Discoloring at the top? Could be lots of things, but main things would be there's too much heat between the top of the plant and the light. If it's not that it's going to be a deficiency, iron or sulphur are the common one's for tops. Nute burn could be another result or necrosis from over watering. There are so many variables that could have gone wrong, but pics really help. I'm not saying it is any of these things, but they are the most common.

Hope this helps.


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 2, 2011)

up date of my super jack, jack herer , alien white fire og ,purple master kush day 38 of 12/12 two more days for week 6 to end, what you guys think!? my room smells sick like kush the purple master is stinking it up


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 2, 2011)

That last branch pic looks like it's going to snap lol, looking nice. Man there's nothing like the bittersweet feeling of a branch snapping because the weight of a bud. Bitter because at first glance you're kind of like what the hell, sweet because you realize it was because your bud was heavy as hell lol.

Keep it up.


----------



## Turtlehermit (Sep 4, 2011)

My eyes .... it was so .... beautiful.


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 6, 2011)

update week 7 day 41..


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 6, 2011)

hey frank are you 6 weeks or 41 days lol cause 7 weeks would be 49 days


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 6, 2011)

its the beginning of week 7, i should of seed that, there two days in to week 7


----------



## kabuct (Sep 6, 2011)

How do you think can i grow in 40 cm deep 60 cm w and 1,5m tall closet with 250 w hps 2 plants????


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 6, 2011)

that makes since. Well they look great there frankcast nice and frosty


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 6, 2011)

kabuct said:


> How do you think can i grow in 40 cm deep 60 cm w and 1,5m tall closet with 250 w hps 2 plants????


 You should be able to grow 2 plants, under a 250 yes. Although with only about 5 ft or 1.5 m you may want to look into LST or SCRoG. When you put the light in, and take account for the distance between plant tops and light you will probably end up with around 3-3.5 ft of actual space to grow.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 6, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> update week 7 day 41..


 MMmmmm trichomes.....

Trichomes make Doobs happy lol.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 6, 2011)

Well she is starting to carbo load and starting to make crystals aswell. here are some pics. idn if you guys can tell but she is defiantly packing on the weight. enjoy the pics

GG


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 7, 2011)

Time to start over.. I managed to get about 6oz out of the Blue Mystic Grow that Hermied (or caught some pollen from the PPP grow from last year ) . The only up side is that now I got some seeds .
I am in the process of a total sanitation of the room and I'm looking for some advice on two things. First is definitely "Odor Control" because I am tired of the other (better?) half's "Oooh, it's smells like weed in here" comments.. and of course the concern that someone might catch a whiff and feel that it's their duty to turn in the Drug addled Junkie that's growing that evil weed.. 
The second is temp control, it's the only thing can think of that may have stressed the Blue Mystic grow into Hermie because I didn't have any pH or PPM problems, no light leaks or disturbances during the 12 hours of dark. I did have a couple times when I needed to add or redirect a fan or two when the temps got into the mid to upper 90's F.
I have a 6"x18" Carbon filter coming today and wondered if building a draft hood might take care of both of these issues.. Any thoughts?

Graz


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 7, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Time to start over.. I managed to get about 6oz out of the Blue Mystic Grow that Hermied (or caught some pollen from the PPP grow from last year ) . The only up side is that now I got some seeds .
> I am in the process of a total sanitation of the room and I'm looking for some advice on two things. First is definitely "Odor Control" because I am tired of the other (better?) half's "Oooh, it's smells like weed in here" comments.. and of course the concern that someone might catch a whiff and feel that it's their duty to turn in the Drug addled Junkie that's growing that evil weed..
> The second is temp control, it's the only thing can think of that may have stressed the Blue Mystic grow into Hermie because I didn't have any pH or PPM problems, no light leaks or disturbances during the 12 hours of dark. I did have a couple times when I needed to add or redirect a fan or two when the temps got into the mid to upper 90's F.
> I have a 6"x18" Carbon filter coming today and wondered if building a draft hood might take care of both of these issues.. Any thoughts?
> ...


Store those beans in a nice dark cool place to dry out, then in a jar. Also before planting any of those beans, make damn sure the Blue Mystic isn't hermied, as your new beans will probably grow out hermies. As far as the CF, that sounds about the same size as mine, should be fine.

Now the fun part is temp control lol. What are your cubed dimensions/CFM needed and what is your setup?

My setup is a tent that is I would say 2ft deep x 3ft wide x 5ft tall, maybe a little bit bigger give or take but that's round about how big it is. Anyhow I have a passive intake at the bottom, with the CF at the top opposite corner of the intake, ducted through the hood, then ducted to the vortex fan. Outside of the tent, there is more ducting to vent the hot air out of the closet, as well as again passive intake in the closet from a window AC that I ghetto rigged a duct reducer out of flat rate boxes to point towards the closet lol. The vortex fan is on a fan control, and I also have a can fan at the bottom of the closet for those just in case moments, but will probably use that for my clone/veg cab when I build it, since it's never on and I don't use it anyway. My temps are very controlled, but with the fan on high or w/o the fan control it stays at a cool 72F-76F throughout the day. I don't have to keep it on high though, medium works well for me and keeps it at a range of 74F-78F with a max of 78.4F to be exact.

Sorry for the novel, but hope this helps Grazz.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 7, 2011)

well the easiest thing i can think of for heat control is a cooltube or air cooled hood. what are the dimensions of your grow again i think you said in an earlier post but i dont remember? i keep my seeds in little bead bags (like dime bags lol) then i put them in a freezer bag and squeeze out all the air then i put the whole package in a minilla bubble wrap padded envelope and put it in my dresser drawer under my cloths where it stays nice and cold and dark. 6 oz isnt bad at all bro even with the seeds id still call it a success.


----------



## brenseidbuds (Sep 7, 2011)

is it ok to leave nutrients in the refrigerater if you do not have a cool dark place for it ???!?!?!?


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 7, 2011)

what up guys just wanted to know if i should harvest my jack herer 12 days from now ? the trichomes have a soft white colore and some amber ish color ones, i called the club that sold me the clones and they sed to harvet them at like week 8 1/2 if the trichomes already look milky white, i hear not to let a sativa trichomes get too many amber trichomes that it will ruin the sativa high?! what you guys think? today is day 44 of 12/12


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 7, 2011)

i seen other sativas at week 7 and the pistals still look white, i think this jack might finish earlyer then 12 weeks


----------



## col. forbin (Sep 7, 2011)

The trichs look cloudy and if I am not mistaken I see an amber or two. Maybe a week or two. Hairs will receed a little. You can also tell when a plant is finished when you flick your stem at the bottom of the plant...if it feels hollow then the plant is not allowing any more nutrients into it therefor it is close to being done. Also you can tell that when a big fat bud that is usually standing up straight has fallen over and the plant appears to be noodlelike. This is a sure sign of nearing the end of the road.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 8, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> i seen other sativas at week 7 and the pistals still look white, i think this jack might finish earlyer then 12 weeks


 You can do it by eye like col said which works well, but a microscope would be best to view the trichomes properly, even on camera the clear trichs can look cloudy. Radioshack if you still have one around, 12 bucks with tax.

Especially if you're looking for a particular kind of high, a scope would make life easier. The last swell is usually a good indicator as well, I would probably give that longer personally but then again.... different tokes for different folks.


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 8, 2011)

i do have a 100x microscope thats why im telling you guys what i see,how long would you leave it 2 weeks 3 -4? more


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 8, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> well the easiest thing i can think of for heat control is a cooltube or air cooled hood. what are the dimensions of your grow again i think you said in an earlier post but i dont remember? i keep my seeds in little bead bags (like dime bags lol) then i put them in a freezer bag and squeeze out all the air then i put the whole package in a minilla bubble wrap padded envelope and put it in my dresser drawer under my cloths where it stays nice and cold and dark. 6 oz isnt bad at all bro even with the seeds id still call it a success.


Thanks for the replies GG and Doob,
The area I have was sort of a paint booth, (the previous owner had a ceramic doll business) the room is 6' x 4' and the grow area I have in the room is 48" x 22" and about 5' to the ceiling. The height has never been an issue since I keep my plants on the short side (LST). I have three walls covered with Mylar and a sheet of luan coated in Mylar that I can move out when I need to look in on the girls.. I am thinking that since I need to sanitize the area, I might as well take the Mylar down and just paint the walls white. It will be easier to maintain and from what I have read it will be just as effective as the Mylar. 
While I have access to the room (nothing growing atm) I was thinking that after I paint I can mount the CF and build a hood, maybe I will get creative and make the whole growing area into a cabinet 

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 8, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Store those beans in a nice dark cool place to dry out, then in a jar. Also before planting any of those beans, make damn sure the Blue Mystic isn't hermied, as your new beans will probably grow out hermies. As far as the CF, that sounds about the same size as mine, should be fine.
> 
> Thanks Doob,
> I can't say for sure that the Blue Mystic wasn't hermied. What is this in the pic?
> ...


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 8, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Doobieus said:
> 
> 
> > Store those beans in a nice dark cool place to dry out, then in a jar. Also before planting any of those beans, make damn sure the Blue Mystic isn't hermied, as your new beans will probably grow out hermies. As far as the CF, that sounds about the same size as mine, should be fine.
> ...


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 8, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> i do have a 100x microscope thats why im telling you guys what i see,how long would you leave it 2 weeks 3 -4? more


 If you like a more up high I'd say 1-2weeks, if the club you got them from said 8 weeks and the plant is showing signs of being matured well at 8 weeks then go for it. Are you looking at the trichomes under the HPS? If so, that can show false ambers because of the light.



Grazzmon said:


> Thanks for the replies GG and Doob,
> The area I have was sort of a paint booth, (the previous owner had a ceramic doll business) the room is 6' x 4' and the grow area I have in the room is 48" x 22" and about 5' to the ceiling. The height has never been an issue since I keep my plants on the short side (LST). I have three walls covered with Mylar and a sheet of luan coated in Mylar that I can move out when I need to look in on the girls.. I am thinking that since I need to sanitize the area, I might as well take the Mylar down and just paint the walls white. It will be easier to maintain and from what I have read it will be just as effective as the Mylar.
> While I have access to the room (nothing growing atm) I was thinking that after I paint I can mount the CF and build a hood, maybe I will get creative and make the whole growing area into a cabinet
> 
> Grazz


 Flat white paint will work well. I mean in all honesty the difference between panda film, mylar and paint are very small percentages. I think you will have a little more reflectivity with the flat white paint. Getting creative is always fun lol.

Those are calyxes obviously female parts, you want to check the calyxes in the buds themselves not on the meristem/main stem.

Hope this helps some you two.


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 9, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Flat white paint will work well. I mean in all honesty the difference between panda film, mylar and paint are very small percentages. I think you will have a little more reflectivity with the flat white paint. Getting creative is always fun lol.
> 
> Those are calyxes obviously female parts, you want to check the calyxes in the buds themselves not on the meristem/main stem.
> 
> Hope this helps some you two.


Thanks Doob,
I was 99% sure that those were calyxes and I did not run across anything that looked like male parts. I do have some seeds though. I will have to try a few out and keep a closer eye on them, I am hoping that it was something from the last PPP since that would be an interesting cross. 

BTW: I did snag a small piece of 2 week cured Bud from a Mason Jar the other day and it really kicked ass.. have to get some to a couple buddies to get an objective review..lol

Grazz


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 9, 2011)

I couldnt resist i had to get some pics of the girls with the lights off. lol this is just before the lights came on so im thinkin i did no harm. Shes really starting to pack on the weight now, although for this many weeks into flower i would have thought she would have been a little frostier. interested to know what you all think.

GG


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 9, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks Doob,
> I was 99% sure that those were calyxes and I did not run across anything that looked like male parts. I do have some seeds though. I will have to try a few out and keep a closer eye on them, I am hoping that it was something from the last PPP since that would be an interesting cross.
> 
> BTW: I did snag a small piece of 2 week cured Bud from a Mason Jar the other day and it really kicked ass.. have to get some to a couple buddies to get an objective review..lol
> ...


 Well if you're that sure it's just residual then just pop em', maybe you'll run into a genotype that is a keeper. Lol pass it around man!!


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 9, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> I couldnt resist i had to get some pics of the girls with the lights off. lol this is just before the lights came on so im thinkin i did no harm. Shes really starting to pack on the weight now, although for this many weeks into flower i would have thought she would have been a little frostier. interested to know what you all think.
> 
> GG


 Are you just using the base nutes from FF? Or both the trio packs?


----------



## brenseidbuds (Sep 9, 2011)

sorry for the noob question but is it OK to leave NUTRIENTS in the refrigerator if you do not have a cool dry place


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 9, 2011)

just the base nutes doob but im also adding suoerthrive and molasses


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 9, 2011)

i think i will be harvesting the 2 jack herer on the 60th day of flowering that will be this month on the 22nd or 23rd i have notice alot of swelling of the bud in the last 3 days i was impress, i have started flushing looks like its going to be a goood harvest , ill keep you guys posted with more pics a few days later ill be chopping the alien white fire og and the purlpe master as well... stinky bitch she is.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 9, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> i think i will be harvesting the 2 jack herer on the 60th day of flowering that will be this month on the 22nd or 23rd i have notice alot of swelling of the bud in the last 3 days i was impress, i have started flushing looks like its going to be a goood harvest , ill keep you guys posted with more pics a few days later ill be chopping the alien white fire og and the purlpe master as well... stinky bitch she is.


 damn frankcast! U gon have a ton of dank aint u? That's crazy lol


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 9, 2011)

yeah its my first time with a 250w hps i use to have a 150 hps sunsystem .. i kinda when over board with how many plants i should have flowering at ones with the 250 hps , next time im only flowering two and vagg longer and topp them like 2 or 3 times fuck it! with the 4 plants i got no room to go inside my closet to reach to the back plants or just to go in there and move shit around , and to much watering the 2 jacks are 35" tall purple master 22" so is the AWF og but i topp her wich was a smart move


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 10, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> just the base nutes doob but im also adding suoerthrive and molasses


 Superthrive is great, molasses too.

Next round try the full line, I guarantee better results =P. I used to use the full line which worked great for me, the base nutes are good too don't get me wrong but the full set shows way better results. Watch out for lockout when using molasses though, I'm sure you already know but just in case you don't.

I'm using a different set of nutes this time around, will let you guys know how it works out. This set is way more complicated, but way hotter.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 10, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> i think i will be harvesting the 2 jack herer on the 60th day of flowering that will be this month on the 22nd or 23rd i have notice alot of swelling of the bud in the last 3 days i was impress, i have started flushing looks like its going to be a goood harvest , ill keep you guys posted with more pics a few days later ill be chopping the alien white fire og and the purlpe master as well... stinky bitch she is.


 Ah harvest day, such a good day. The day your bud is cured and you make your hash and/or hash oil is an even better day =].


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 10, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Superthrive is great, molasses too.
> 
> Next round try the full line, I guarantee better results =P. I used to use the full line which worked great for me, the base nutes are good too don't get me wrong but the full set shows way better results. Watch out for lockout when using molasses though, I'm sure you already know but just in case you don't.
> 
> I'm using a different set of nutes this time around, will let you guys know how it works out. This set is way more complicated, but way hotter.



Yea im trying to go completely organic imma try and make some supersoil and possibly get the aura line from roots.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 11, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Yea im trying to go completely organic imma try and make some supersoil and possibly get the aura line from roots.


 If going organic and going with super soil, why not go with guano/poo teas?


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 11, 2011)

extreme coposte tea is really good , by extreme gardenig


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 11, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Ah harvest day, such a good day. The day your bud is cured and you make your hash and/or hash oil is an even better day =].


yeah im going to look up how to make hash , last time i made the oil hash with the butane i didnt get alot


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 12, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> yeah im going to look up how to make hash , last time i made the oil hash with the butane i didnt get alot


 So many different ways to do it, pressed, bubble, oils.... I do have to say I always loved my yield and product from quick wash iso. Looks like amber candy when it's hard and when some heat is put to it (Like body heat) it turns into a sticky oil and it got you nice and good with the tiniest amount. I make mine slightly different than most tutorials, I boil water and put my pyrex dish on it to evaporate the alcohol. This way it's harder to overheat/cause nasty toxic vapors. Whichever route you choose this time, I hope you get a good yield to enjoy.


----------



## zilluz420 (Sep 12, 2011)

how do i subscribe? +rep for the 1st person to tell me. peace


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> So many different ways to do it, pressed, bubble, oils.... I do have to say I always loved my yield and product from quick wash iso. Looks like amber candy when it's hard and when some heat is put to it (Like body heat) it turns into a sticky oil and it got you nice and good with the tiniest amount. I make mine slightly different than most tutorials, I boil water and put my pyrex dish on it to evaporate the alcohol. This way it's harder to overheat/cause nasty toxic vapors. Whichever route you choose this time, I hope you get a good yield to enjoy.


 I have to agree with the iso, I think it is definately the easiest although I never evaporated near a heat source  (vapors + heat = ??) I let mine dish evaporate under my exhaust fan. Just gave me a thought though, I have a couple jars of "material" in the freezer just waiting and maybe the heating pad that I use for germination.... huh  
BTW: I used some iso for brownies once and they were awesome!!


Grazz


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 12, 2011)

zilluz420 said:


> how do i subscribe? +rep for the 1st person to tell me. peace


 welcome to riu zilluz420! look at the top of the thread bro, click thread tools, a box will pop up and at the bottom it'll say subscribe. Hope this helps u! U use a 250?


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> So many different ways to do it, pressed, bubble, oils.... I do have to say I always loved my yield and product from quick wash iso. Looks like amber candy when it's hard and when some heat is put to it (Like body heat) it turns into a sticky oil and it got you nice and good with the tiniest amount. I make mine slightly different than most tutorials, I boil water and put my pyrex dish on it to evaporate the alcohol. This way it's harder to overheat/cause nasty toxic vapors. Whichever route you choose this time, I hope you get a good yield to enjoy.


i tryed looking how to make quick wash iso and nothing on youtube, can you send me a link or tell me how its done..thanks doobie


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 12, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I have to agree with the iso, I think it is definately the easiest although I never evaporated near a heat source  (vapors + heat = ??) I let mine dish evaporate under my exhaust fan. Just gave me a thought though, I have a couple jars of "material" in the freezer just waiting and maybe the heating pad that I use for germination.... huh
> BTW: I used some iso for brownies once and they were awesome!!
> 
> 
> Grazz


 It's safe trust me lol, setting the house on fire is not one of my aspirations in life I assure you lol. I use a thick pyrex dish like for casseroles, and I put that on top of a pot of boiling water, the steam from the boiling water is just the right heat to evaporate quickly and not catch on fire. I should also add that I don't do it on a stove, I do it on a heating plate.




frankcast04 said:


> i tryed looking how to make quick wash iso and nothing on youtube, can you send me a link or tell me how its done..thanks doobie


 Qwiso is probably a better keyword for search engines.

The way I do it is I take my frozen trim and put it in a mason jar. Then I take some 91% or higher isopropyl alcohol that's been chilled in the freezer and pour in just enough to cover the top of the trim in the jar. I shake shake shake for about 30 seconds, I start the count as soon as alcohol hits the trim. Some people do it for longer, but I find that this always has given me a good yield and purer product. The longer the trim is in the alcohol, the more contaminants get extracted and that's not good. I then strain the leaf matter/alcohol through a metal mesh tea strainer thing I got from walmart, it fits the mouth of the mason jar perfectly. Then I filter once more through a coffee filter, throwing away the trim I strained and whatever is in the coffee filter because the goodies aren't in those anymore but in the filtered alcohol. Then I boil water, put my pyrex dish on top of the pot, wait for about 5-10 minutes (usually just smoke a doober), and then pour the filtered alcohol into the pyrex dish. I always open the windows and make sure it's well ventilated, that's important lol. It will start turning into an oily substance, when most bubbles pop or are gone, I collect whatever is there and let that sit for 24 hours to make sure everything is evaporated completely. 

If your extracted alcohol is a green color, you shook too long. You want it to be a yellow or golden color. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 12, 2011)

foh show , thanks.. cant wait to try that way


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 12, 2011)

update day 51, 10 more days till harvest.at least for the one jack and the purple master, if i like how the jack turned out ill chopp the other one down


----------



## zilluz420 (Sep 13, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> welcome to riu zilluz420! look at the top of the thread bro, click thread tools, a box will pop up and at the bottom it'll say subscribe. Hope this helps u! U use a 250?


thanks + rep to you my friend, and yes i use a powerplant 250w hps in a 80x80x160 tent at the moment im waiting on my cam so will be posting pics soon as i can


----------



## zilluz420 (Sep 13, 2011)

looking very nice


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 14, 2011)

Almost chopping time. Im thinking about letting her go maybe another 14 days before i chop her down. shes not as crystally as i thought she would be but maybe that is due to her just not being rip yet. She is currently day 46 from 12/12 really starting to pack on weight everyday now. shes drinking about a gallon every other day and i think imma give her a few waterings of just some water and superthrive maybe some molasses. Enjoy the pics guys if you wanna play the weight game im hoping for maybe 130 to 160 grams dry would be what im expecting what do yall think?


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 14, 2011)

looking real good there green grower , looks like you can let them got a bit longer just my though , it looks like all the pistals are still white (hard to tell), you might wana cover up them roots with soil too, have you started flushing? what strain was that agen? its hard to tell the actual size of the colas from your pics but ill say 100 g's mah boy, im hoping at least 110g's dry from my 4 plants..


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 15, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> looking real good there green grower , looks like you can let them got a bit longer just my though , it looks like all the pistals are still white (hard to tell), you might wana cover up them roots with soil too, have you started flushing? what strain was that agen? its hard to tell the actual size of the colas from your pics but ill say 100 g's mah boy, im hoping at least 110g's dry from my 4 plants..


Strain is GHS Bubba Kush, but yea frank shes still got at least 10 more days before the breeder says to chop. Im think i might let her go to day 60 before i cut her down tho. Most of the hairs are still white imma grab some pics with the lights off tomorrow morning before i leave for work. the colas are probably 2" in diameter right now some are a little bigger some smaller but i do plan on doing a second harvest to increase the yield cuz the lower buds are pretty big and frosty lol. i havent started flushing yet im going to start maybe in a few days im might give her 1 more full feeding of nutes first. cant wait to make some bubble with the trim and small buds my bags look so sad just sitting in the cabinet with no hash in em lol


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 15, 2011)

sweet, let me know how it turns out, how fast did you recived the seeds from green house? im planing in odering some my self but dont know if i should go with nirvana, im looking for good yeild and potency, the bubblicuis form nirvana i here is a good strain fast finishing


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 15, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> sweet, let me know how it turns out, how fast did you recived the seeds from green house? im planing in odering some my self but dont know if i should go with nirvana, im looking for good yeild and potency, the bubblicuis form nirvana i here is a good strain fast finishing



Yea some people hate on greenhouse because they say they have hermie traits but i havent had any problems yet ( probably cause i know how not to stress a plant lol ). I currently dont have any experience with nirvana but they do have some choice strains. any kush cross is gonna be potent but if your looking for a good yield id go with a diesel strain, they have good yeild killer potency and a great taste.


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 15, 2011)

koo good to know, any one know how much longer should i wait to chop this girl down , the leaves started to turn yellow i flush it about 4 days ago, the strain is an alien white fire og i can not find any info on this strain, the trichomes look milky , the colas got realy fat in the last 5 days , its now day 53 of flowering, what you guys thinks? chop it in 4 days?


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 15, 2011)

i was planing on choping the colas and leaving the lower buds another week from the 4 days i chop the colas


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 15, 2011)

shes looking really close to done there frank and might i say shes is looking scrumptious lol. cant wait for the smoke report. id say chop anywhere between day 56 thru 60 and you should end up with a nice high. i am also gonna do the second harvest idea aswell. everyone says cut off the lower buds i say leave em cuz they swell up and give you way more bud than you would have gotten if you had just wacked em off lmao. can u say headstash haha


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 15, 2011)

a nice high!? man.... im hoping for a knock out high lol


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 16, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> sweet, let me know how it turns out, how fast did you recived the seeds from green house? im planing in odering some my self but dont know if i should go with nirvana, im looking for good yeild and potency, the bubblicuis form nirvana i here is a good strain fast finishing


 I had Nirvana's bubblegum, I think it's the same as the bubblicious. Pretty sure they just renamed it, but who knows? I had one specific geno/pheno that was ridiculously bubblegummy, like classic pink bubblegum. Sooooo sweet, soooo smooth and the high was killer. I still have 5 reg beans of that, and let's put it this way, I liked it so much that I will not grow it again until I get my perpetual setup finished. I want clones this time damn it!! Lol but seriously this strain blew me away and honestly changed my view on Nirvana. The yield was good, big ole' colas even the under nugs were nice and solid. Trichomes were ridiculous, and the smell of her when she was in bloom.... My goodness soooo sweet, it smelled so good frank lol. I grew it with Black Domina and Strawberry cough #2 and out of all 3 the bubblegum/bubblicious was my favorite all around. The pressed/kief hash, water and hash oil I got from it was just as nice, real sweet, narcotic buds.

As far as the harvesting goes, I'd say give it 6 days. I know you want an up high but it seems like you're really looking for balanced. Not too uppy, not glued to the couch, but functional. I've heard of Alien white fire og, and I can't remember if it was Raskal or Elite that made it, or who did for that matter. I think I saw it on PP awhile back, before they changed their website. Anyhow I haven't grown it personally but everything that I have heard of it has been positive.



GreenGrower14 said:


> Strain is GHS Bubba Kush, but yea frank shes still got at least 10 more days before the breeder says to chop. Im think i might let her go to day 60 before i cut her down tho. Most of the hairs are still white imma grab some pics with the lights off tomorrow morning before i leave for work. the colas are probably 2" in diameter right now some are a little bigger some smaller but i do plan on doing a second harvest to increase the yield cuz the lower buds are pretty big and frosty lol. i havent started flushing yet im going to start maybe in a few days im might give her 1 more full feeding of nutes first. cant wait to make some bubble with the trim and small buds my bags look so sad just sitting in the cabinet with no hash in em lol


Mmmmm Bubba Kush, love that strain. So stoney and dank, and purdy to look at lol. I've got a DNA Kushberry going at the moment, still a baby though. All of you guys posting your beautiful bud pics makes me soooo jealous right now lol. I can't wait to get into bloom, I'm doing LST so it may take a minute lol.

Hope this helps and keep up the great work you two.


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 16, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I had Nirvana's bubblegum, I think it's the same as the bubblicious. Pretty sure they just renamed it, but who knows? I had one specific geno/pheno that was ridiculously bubblegummy, like classic pink bubblegum. Sooooo sweet, soooo smooth and the high was killer. I still have 5 reg beans of that, and let's put it this way, I liked it so much that I will not grow it again until I get my perpetual setup finished. I want clones this time damn it!! Lol but seriously this strain blew me away and honestly changed my view on Nirvana. The yield was good, big ole' colas even the under nugs were nice and solid. Trichomes were ridiculous, and the smell of her when she was in bloom.... My goodness soooo sweet, it smelled so good frank lol. I grew it with Black Domina and Strawberry cough #2 and out of all 3 the bubblegum/bubblicious was my favorite all around. The pressed/kief hash, water and hash oil I got from it was just as nice, real sweet, narcotic buds.
> 
> As far as the harvesting goes, I'd say give it 6 days. I know you want an up high but it seems like you're really looking for balanced. Not too uppy, not glued to the couch, but functional. I've heard of Alien white fire og, and I can't remember if it was Raskal or Elite that made it, or who did for that matter. I think I saw it on PP awhile back, before they changed their website. Anyhow I haven't grown it personally but everything that I have heard of it has been positive.
> 
> ...


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 16, 2011)

i just harvested the purple master kush, didnt yeild alot but its smelly as fuckk! kinday smalls like bud shit!? any ways just wanted to know if i can you the smaller leaves for hash , not refering to the bud trim or the big fan leaves


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Sep 16, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> i just harvested the purple master kush, didnt yeild alot but its smelly as fuckk! kinday smalls like bud shit!? any ways just wanted to know if i can you the smaller leaves for hash , not refering to the bud trim or the big fan leaves


Looking forward to bud shots !

Heres some pics of my girl. I switched to a 250w HPS 3 days ago.. hows she look? its day 29 flower


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 16, 2011)

my wet wiehgt with some stems is 61 g , buds are rock hard . i tried the sample that i choped 4 days ago and its soooo potend my fucking god , i think ill end up with like 15dry grams but that s koo i still 3 more plants that ill bee choping very sooon enjoy the pics , the stem was bigineng to get halow in the inside so i think i choop them at the right time the buds do have some purple in them also the trichomes are purp in some spots.. crazyy


----------



## Izoc666 (Sep 16, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> my wet wiehgt with some stems is 61 g , buds are rock hard . i tried the sample that i choped 4 days ago and its soooo potend my fucking god , i think ill end up with like 15dry grams but that s koo i still 3 more plants that ill bee choping very sooon enjoy the pics , the stem was bigineng to get halow in the inside so i think i choop them at the right time the buds do have some purple in them also the trichomes are purp in some spots.. crazyView attachment 1789878View attachment 1789879View attachment 1789875View attachment 1789876View attachment 1789872View attachment 1789877View attachment 1789873yView attachment 1789871View attachment 1789874View attachment 1789870


the bud looks really delicious right there !!

I read some of this thread....im definitely go to get 250w HID pretty soon...good job, sir 

+rep for ya too.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 16, 2011)

Hell yea frank! That's some dank right there. Considering all the plants u have i think 15 is doin pretty good. What soil do u use bro? + rep for some frosty purp


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks man, i used 45% ocean forest 45% happyfrog 10%pirlite i started with big bloom ,and grow big for vagg , the big bloom and tiger bloom for flowering along with open sesame and beastie blooms and around week 5 i started using extreme composte tea in betwen watering with the nuts also used mykos , this other plants look verry nice buds look havy and rock hard the purple master was just the tip of the iceberg my friend..the two pics of the colas tiping over are pic of the two jack herers colas tiping over its two difrent plants theres soo many buds the camera cant capture them all lol.


----------



## chdderz (Sep 16, 2011)

wots the best and cheapest lights to use indoors?


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 16, 2011)

that would be a 150w hps sunsystem for 80-90 buck, this is not the best by far but its ths cheapest, about 170 bucks on ebay for a 250w hps


----------



## chdderz (Sep 16, 2011)

what about cfl lights?


----------



## chdderz (Sep 16, 2011)

and im in the uk


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 16, 2011)

chdderz said:


> what about cfl lights?


sorry i dont do CFls , you might wanna look up the cfl grow thread if no one ells heps you in this thread


----------



## Turtlehermit (Sep 17, 2011)

If you're going to grow you might as well do it well. With cfl lights you're just not going to produce what you could with an HPS. Weight wise & potency wise a cfl just can't stack to what an hps can. Like the other man said, you can get an hps for a good price and $170 isn't too bad. 


chdderz said:


> what about cfl lights?


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> i just harvested the purple master kush, didnt yeild alot but its smelly as fuckk! kinday smalls like bud shit!? any ways just wanted to know if i can you the smaller leaves for hash , not refering to the bud trim or the big fan leaves


If it has trichs on it yeah, if not there's no point in bothering. Congrats on the harvest, sometimes quality is more important than quantity, but boy when quantity comes with the quality.... oh happy day happy days!!



chdderz said:


> wots the best and cheapest lights to use indoors?


 The words best and cheap don't really go together with growing, you get what you put into it.



chdderz said:


> what about cfl lights?


 CFL'a can yield results, but they are too much a pain in the ass and in my opinion are better when used with a HID light like HPS or MH. Like I said it does get results, but there is a difference between results and good results. As far as wattage, you're pretty much going to be using the same amount as a HID to get results. So might as well save some money and time and just put in a good amount of funds into your grow from the start.

If you are going to use CFL's they're good for clones or small veg cabs, but at the same point T5's are better. I tried the CFL route and wasn't impressed, so now they are used as supplemental lighting.


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 17, 2011)

i just choped the top cola on one of my jack herer the wet weight is 22grams, the stem seem to be getting hallow as well ill give it 3 more days before chope the hole thing down, it has a citrus spicy smell to it


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 17, 2011)

k so i was taking some pics of my girl in the dark to show you guys and i think i noticed a mag/cal deff but its only on the top sugar leaves what do yall think? ive watered in some epsom sat but only 4 tsp because it said one tsp per gallon of soil im in 5 gallon pots but i didnt want to over due it seeing as how it is just in the upper 1/3 of the plant and not on all the colas


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 17, 2011)

Lookn good u guys. That jack looks bomb as fuck frank, u kno the stems/branches r suppose to be hollow right? Just asking. Green grower, I'm not too sure which leaves u were talkn bout, Cal/mg def starts on the bottom of the plant first tho attacking older fan leaves like N def. Ill upload a pic I use for nutrient disorders, works good for me


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 17, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> k so i was taking some pics of my girl in the dark to show you guys and i think i noticed a mag/cal deff but its only on the top sugar leaves what do yall think? ive watered in some epsom sat but only 4 tsp because it said one tsp per gallon of soil im in 5 gallon pots but i didnt want to over due it seeing as how it is just in the upper 1/3 of the plant and not on all the colas


wow that look realy good man , i wouldnt worry to much about the leaves if you only got 10 more days to go.. very nice buds man


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 17, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Lookn good u guys. That jack looks bomb as fuck frank, u kno the stems/branches r suppose to be hollow right? Just asking. Green grower, I'm not too sure which leaves u were talkn bout, Cal/mg def starts on the bottom of the plant first tho attacking older fan leaves like N def. Ill upload a pic I use for nutrient disorders, works good for me


i thought ones they start to get hallow thats when there reaching the end of the plants live??. i read that in some other thread(i hate when ppl put rong info)


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 17, 2011)

Yea I hate bad info bro. I'm glad u didn't take that the wrong way. Now they may get more hollow when they're almost done, I can't say that's wrong, but idk how anyone could tell/check its more hollow. That's why we all love HUGE stems. The bigger the stem, the bigger that hole to deliver water/nutes to the plant easier and faster.


----------



## Turtlehermit (Sep 17, 2011)

*Those are some excellent plants Green Grower 14. So are they a certain strain or bag seed or ...? Oh and Natureal Finest. I don't even know how you can read any of that on the deficiency Calender. It all seems like a blur to me. 
*


----------



## Turtlehermit (Sep 17, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> i just choped the top cola on one of my jack herer the wet weight is 22grams, the stem seem to be getting hallow as well ill give it 3 more days before chope the hole thing down, it has a citrus spicy smell to itView attachment 1791238View attachment 1791239


 Oh .. my .. that is some fine bud, indeed. Jack Herer heh? That just looks fabulous. The bud structure is just perfect. Big ... puffy .. trich covered buds, just the way every bud should be.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 17, 2011)

Turtlehermit said:


> *Those are some excellent plants Green Grower 14. So are they a certain strain or bag seed or ...? Oh and Natureal Finest. I don't even know how you can read any of that on the deficiency Calender. It all seems like a blur to me.
> *


Do u mean its a blurry pic and can't read the writing bro or cause all the possible nutrient disorders


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Sep 18, 2011)

Bud Shotz! Day 29 Flower


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 18, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> k so i was taking some pics of my girl in the dark to show you guys and i think i noticed a mag/cal deff but its only on the top sugar leaves what do yall think? ive watered in some epsom sat but only 4 tsp because it said one tsp per gallon of soil im in 5 gallon pots but i didnt want to over due it seeing as how it is just in the upper 1/3 of the plant and not on all the colas


 Could be a deficiency, but more likely heat issues or lockout. If it's happening to only to the tops that are under the light most it's probably heat. Keep us updated.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 18, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Could be a deficiency, but more likely heat issues or lockout. If it's happening to only to the tops that are under the light most it's probably heat. Keep us updated.


yea im thinking its a heat prob i kinda maxed out my grow space when the bubba stretch 18 inches when i flipped it to 12/12. but its wierd the colas that are the furthest from the lamp are the ones with the rust colored spot if u look at my post its in pic 4 that cola is probably a good 6 to 8 inches from the lamp lol but i dont think imma worry about it im gonna be flushing soon anyway its day 50 and from what ive seen people harvest the kush around 56 to 60.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 18, 2011)

nice shots man what strain is that?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

didnt even know there was a 250HPS club   Hi all 
My 250w grow journal is in my signature if anyof you would like to help me along the way ... 3 weeks into 12/12 today and will have updated pics about 9pm GMT tonight


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Sep 18, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> nice shots man what strain is that?


 Bag-seed unfortunately, but this grow was a test. Im looking into Nirvana strains right now for my second run, any suggestions ?


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Bag-seed unfortunately, but this grow was a test. Im looking into Nirvana strains right now for my second run, any suggestions ?


i think nirvanas best strain ive grown is there snow white ! absolutly amazing smell , taste n high !


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 18, 2011)

here some pics from my journal. 250w HPS / day 21 of 12/12 , journals in my signature 

View attachment 1793396View attachment 1793398


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 18, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> yea im thinking its a heat prob i kinda maxed out my grow space when the bubba stretch 18 inches when i flipped it to 12/12. but its wierd the colas that are the furthest from the lamp are the ones with the rust colored spot if u look at my post its in pic 4 that cola is probably a good 6 to 8 inches from the lamp lol but i dont think imma worry about it im gonna be flushing soon anyway its day 50 and from what ive seen people harvest the kush around 56 to 60.


 Where is your ballast? I know that with the older built in ballasts hoods, the side by the ballast get super hot.

Well yeah probably not THAT big of an issue, but the plant is wasting a lot of growing energy because the leaves are transpiring to get cool. I guess that's just something to keep in mind for future grows.

Keep an eye on it and keep us updated.

Also welcome to any new members, and great shots all keep up the great work.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 18, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Where is your ballast? I know that with the older built in ballasts hoods, the side by the ballast get super hot.
> 
> Well yeah probably not THAT big of an issue, but the plant is wasting a lot of growing energy because the leaves are transpiring to get cool. I guess that's just something to keep in mind for future grows.
> 
> ...


Yea bro i got the 250 set from htg so i got a remote ballast its sitting on a shelf that is highier than the tent cuz hot air rises so i wanted to put it as high as possible. i just went over the whole plant and most of the spots are on the one cola the rest really arent that bad im prolly jus over exaggerating cause shes my baby lol but thanks for the input doob and everyone it is much appreciated. I LOVE THIS CLUB you guys and gals rock.... lol hopefully the next pics yall see is of the harvest hah


----------



## LoboStoner505 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yo can anybody tell me the average amount of money that running a 250w HPS system costs them? I wasnt expecting it to be much but somebody let me know if they saw a big difference in the bill or anything. Thanks peoples keep up the gwork


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 19, 2011)

LoboStoner505 said:


> Yo can anybody tell me the average amount of money that running a 250w HPS system costs them? I wasnt expecting it to be much but somebody let me know if they saw a big difference in the bill or anything. Thanks peoples keep up the gwork


 well bro I run the 250 with a mh or hps bulb. On 18/6 n veg it costs me right at 11.76 a month to run. 12/12 it costs me 7.26 a month. Hope this help. Electrical rates around here are around .0837 cents per kw. To figure what urs will be just use this simple math equation- wattage used x number of hours used x electrical rate ÷ 1000. That will give u daily cost and just multiply that by 31 to get ur highest average. I figure highest average adds in the sudden surge of it cutting on. Hope this helps u bro.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 19, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Yea bro i got the 250 set from htg so i got a remote ballast its sitting on a shelf that is highier than the tent cuz hot air rises so i wanted to put it as high as possible. i just went over the whole plant and most of the spots are on the one cola the rest really arent that bad im prolly jus over exaggerating cause shes my baby lol but thanks for the input doob and everyone it is much appreciated. I LOVE THIS CLUB you guys and gals rock.... lol hopefully the next pics yall see is of the harvest hah


 Lol I'm not a bro but you're welcome.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 19, 2011)

oo sry lol


----------



## Nordic division (Sep 19, 2011)

hi mates i just wondered whats the biggest dry yield you guys pulled out from 250w hps and what soils and how many plants?


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 19, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I'm not a bro but you're welcome.


 well, you need a name like racerboy so everyone knows wtf you are than jen.. .. lol, i kid, i kid..


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 19, 2011)

So i just wanted to give everyone an update

I took a little sample off the Bubba about 2 days ago let it dry out and then stuck it in a dehydrator for a few hours to quick dry so my wife and i could sample......here is the end result.


Taste: im giving a 7 out of 10 only because she hasnt been flushed yet and shes about 6 days from harvest... Tasted very kushy defiantly taste very piney with a fuel smell and lemony after taste.

Look: 8/10 Although ive been saying shes not very crystally i was wrong she dried out to revel a wonders frost. nice dark orange pistils.

Smell: 7/10 again only because this is not a finished product but she smells like diesel few with a spike of lemon vodka. 

Hopefully saturday is chop day gonna be doing 48 hours in a dark room that is about 10 degrees colder than normal hopefully gonna see some purp..


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 19, 2011)

Nordic division said:


> hi mates i just wondered whats the biggest dry yield you guys pulled out from 250w hps and what soils and how many plants?


well if you vegg for 45days two plants give it good nutes good envirment good yieling strain, your looking any were from 120g to 180g dry wieght..


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 19, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> oo sry lol


 Lol dude you're good, it happens.



racerboy71 said:


> well, you need a name like racerboy so everyone knows wtf you are than jen.. .. lol, i kid, i kid..


Lol thanks smart ass, I mean.... THANKS Mr. Moderator gee golly gosh you're so niiiiiiiiice . Of course note my sarcasm, you know it's out of love  lol.

You should stop in more Racer, and bring Mind with you  lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 19, 2011)

Nordic division said:


> hi mates i just wondered whats the biggest dry yield you guys pulled out from 250w hps and what soils and how many plants?


 There's a lot of different variables, to say a yield. Here are some things to keep in mind though. DWC will yield FAR more than soil, but the quality in taste and potency in my opinion takes a hit, it's not THAT bad but I prefer soil. However with that said a general rule of thumb is .5 gram for every watt is a decent/good/normal grow. So 250 divided by 2 and you're looking at around 125 grams. If you're new to growing that number will be drastically lower, in most cases.

Edit: I did not directly answer your question, only because what works for some doesn't work for others. Also if you're new to growing I don't want you to think you can get as much as someone who has been growing for a good while. It is possible but I don't want to give you false hope or information. I figured you asked about what yields we were getting to get a round about idea as to what you can expect from a 250's performance.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Turtlehermit (Sep 19, 2011)

I mean because its blurry. lol If there was a nutrient deficiency calender with bigger font it would do me good so I could print it. I could make some use of it.


NatureaFinest said:


> Do u mean its a blurry pic and can't read the writing bro or cause all the possible nutrient disorders


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 19, 2011)

Lol my bad bro. Upload resized it. Hopefully this is better


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 20, 2011)

This will probably be easier to read.... Found one of the original copies.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol dude you're good, it happens.
> 
> 
> Lol thanks smart ass, I mean.... THANKS Mr. Moderator gee golly gosh you're so niiiiiiiiice . Of course note my sarcasm, you know it's out of love  lol.
> ...


 oh snap, i was going to say that's mr moderator to you, but i see that you got it right the first time, so i'll just remind you not to forget it..  l ol.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 20, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> oh snap, i was going to say that's mr moderator to you, but i see that you got it right the first time, so i'll just remind you not to forget it..  l ol.


 Lol you're such a smart ass, thankfully we go back so I won't give you THAT hard of a time =P.


----------



## Nordic division (Sep 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> There's a lot of different variables, to say a yield. Here are some things to keep in mind though. DWC will yield FAR more than soil, but the quality in taste and potency in my opinion takes a hit, it's not THAT bad but I prefer soil. However with that said a general rule of thumb is .5 gram for every watt is a decent/good/normal grow. So 250 divided by 2 and you're looking at around 125 grams. If you're new to growing that number will be drastically lower, in most cases.
> 
> Edit: I did not directly answer your question, only because what works for some doesn't work for others. Also if you're new to growing I don't want you to think you can get as much as someone who has been growing for a good while. It is possible but I don't want to give you false hope or information. I figured you asked about what yields we were getting to get a round about idea as to what you can expect from a 250's performance.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks mate


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 20, 2011)

Nordic division said:


> Thanks mate


 No problem


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 20, 2011)

whats everyones opinion on best growing method with a 250w HPS ? is it best to try n do a big bushy plant , eithor lst'ed or scrog or do you think its best to do say 10 little cuttings in a sog method ... i think in a 10 plant sog , you could aim for 1/2oz each cutting so 5oz total , and id image you could get 5oz out a single plant scrog but its a longer veg time but only 1 plant ... anyone have any ideas ?? do you lot here have any preference?


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 20, 2011)

need 2 get my pics up when in assed


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 20, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> whats everyones opinion on best growing method with a 250w HPS ? is it best to try n do a big bushy plant , eithor lst'ed or scrog or do you think its best to do say 10 little cuttings in a sog method ... i think in a 10 plant sog , you could aim for 1/2oz each cutting so 5oz total , and id image you could get 5oz out a single plant scrog but its a longer veg time but only 1 plant ... anyone have any ideas ?? do you lot here have any preference?


 Pretty much with a 250 you want to keep your light penetration solid, which means keeping your plants under 3-4 feet. Other than that, good nutes, good medium, good environment and don't over love or under love it and you're good.

You could do SoG or SCRoG or LST or and achieve pretty much the same results. SoG would be better for perpetual, but if you don't have a perpetual/propagation set up then LST or SCRoG would probably be better. It really depends on what you're working with as far as setup and allowed grow time.

I like LST because it has different variants of LST for what kind of grow you have going, whether it be short, med/reg or long grow. SCRoG is nice too but I think that's better for a hydroponic setup personally. I mean the main point of LST or SCRoG is to re-route the auxins so that the side branches grow like meristems/main colas, so the concept of both is pretty much the same damn thing. The re-routing of auxins also applies to topping/fimming.


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 20, 2011)

It wont let me rep you again but great post bro! I am also a fan of LST , considering a SoG setup next time though just to get rid of a few seeds and for a variety of different strains as i only grow for personal. I hoping to try and find 2 or 3 gems out the seeds to keep as mothers as i prefer to work with clones  heres a psycosis im currently growing in my journal , i did some simple early LST on her , she is being grown under my 250w and was taken this past sunday day 21 of 12/12.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 20, 2011)

Doobieus, ur a very knowledgable grower. I love reading ur posts as it seems u never forget to leave a single bit of info out. I agree with u 100% on lst and scrog. I love lst. I like to trim all my lower budsites that r more than 15 inches from my bulb. I was also wondering, at what point do u believe light bleaching would occur on a 250? I'm thinkn 6-7 in but idk. Thanks for sharing all ur knowledge with everyone. Hope ull be hanging with us for a while. + rep


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 20, 2011)

Just about ready, since the pics I cut some holes in the cab top for my new CF and ventilation for the CoolTube that will be here tomorrow, got some beans about ready to pop  (using one of the seeds from the last grow and a Blue Mystic fem). Been putting a little more planning and prep into this next grow..
(Finally found something to do with those old golf balls..lol)








Graz


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 21, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Doobieus, ur a very knowledgable grower. I love reading ur posts as it seems u never forget to leave a single bit of info out. I agree with u 100% on lst and scrog. I love lst. I like to trim all my lower budsites that r more than 15 inches from my bulb. I was also wondering, at what point do u believe light bleaching would occur on a 250? I'm thinkn 6-7 in but idk. Thanks for sharing all ur knowledge with everyone. Hope ull be hanging with us for a while. + rep


 Oh I'll be around NFinest, as I have a Dinafem Blue Widow and DNA Genetics Kush Berry grow going at the moment. They're still young and not in bloom so I won't post pics until things start getting interesting lol.

Thanks for the compliments, I try to contribute to keep what Wretched started going, which is sharing knowledge with new and old growers. Hell sometimes I even learn something new here and there, it's a good thread.

Light bleaching would most likely occur around 3-4 inches for both MH and HPS. It also depends on what stage the plant is, and the plant's wants/needs. I don't believe a 250 is honestly powerful enough to really cause any light toxicity/bleaching issues, a 600 yeah probably a 250 more than likely nothing to worry about. I keep my light at 4 inches above the tops of my plants personally and don't have an issue. I'd be concerned about heat before bleaching/toxicity. I have AC cooled air going through my light so it keeps it nice and cool. I have a temp probe hanging 4 inches below the light to make sure my tops are around 76F - 78F. I have never seen or heard of a 250 causing light bleaching/toxicity but hey I guess it could happen, you never know. There are certain bits of knowledge that just don't apply to a smaller light like a 250, but apply more to the bigger grows that are packing 1k plus. I personally think this is one of those things, sometimes information gets muddy. Think of the game telephone lol.

15 inches isn't using your full potential for light penetration, you could bump that up a few inches to milk as many lumens as you can. If your temp and RH% are in check, you should try it out =]. A 250 is a small light, so maximizing it's performance is key. It's like having a 4 banger car lol, you want and need to max out performance.

Phew that was a lot ha, hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 21, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Just about ready, since the pics I cut some holes in the cab top for my new CF and ventilation for the CoolTube that will be here tomorrow, got some beans about ready to pop  (using one of the seeds from the last grow and a Blue Mystic fem). Been putting a little more planning and prep into this next grow..
> (Finally found something to do with those old golf balls..lol)
> 
> Graz


Lol the golf ball is genius Grazz, I got a good giggle from that, very clever. Wow man you've been planning and working this new cab thing out huh? Lol you weren't kidding when you said you were cleaning it down and upgrading some. Cool this should be an interesting grow, good job Grazz can't wait to see how this grow goes. Keep us updated for sure.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Oh I'll be around NFinest, as I have a Dinafem Blue Widow and DNA Genetics Kush Berry grow going at the moment. They're still young and not in bloom so I won't post pics until things start getting interesting lol.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments, I try to contribute to keep what Wretched started going, which is sharing knowledge with new and old growers. Hell sometimes I even learn something new here and there, it's a good thread.
> 
> ...


 Very helpful! I was just wondering because I've read a lot about cool tubes having that certain spot that magnifies the light, if that makes sense, but as u said all that may have been talkn bout 600 & 1k. I'm excited to c ur grow when the time comes. I would like to try the kushberry someday there's just so many stains and so little time/space lol. Thanks for that informative write up. Ill leave some budsites further down on a few plants and c if I notice a gain. Thanks again


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 21, 2011)

what up guys just wanted to falow up with my harvest,sorry for any mis spells i just got of work(grave yard shift)i went ahead and pulled out the AWF to harvest the reast of it , i already choped the 3 main colas and this is whats left ill let you know how much it wighs after i trim it, i also did some QWISO with the few leaves that i got fom the pmaster harvest and it gaveme some hash and oil is not much but its strong a lil goes a loong way, the but next to the sprayer is the other cola from the other JH , so far i have just choped both the colas fotm both plants ill bee killing them girls in the next few days


----------



## stonemalone (Sep 21, 2011)

ill be joining the 250w hps club in a few weeks when im done vegging my ak48, blue cheese clone and a bagseed plant  lotta good info in this thread


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 21, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Very helpful! I was just wondering because I've read a lot about cool tubes having that certain spot that magnifies the light, if that makes sense, but as u said all that may have been talkn bout 600 & 1k. I'm excited to c ur grow when the time comes. I would like to try the kushberry someday there's just so many stains and so little time/space lol. Thanks for that informative write up. Ill leave some budsites further down on a few plants and c if I notice a gain. Thanks again


 Cool tubes yeah, but on bigger lights usually. Yeah I'm excited to see my grow when the time comes too lol. Kushberry is a good strain heavy hitting potency from the OGK and the long lasting from the Blueberry. I'm more excited about the Blue Widow honestly, I hope I get the fruity gum plant. 

Also no problem on the write up, I like to post when I'm baked so it's cool lol. You should notice at least a small gain, only stretch it to 16-17 inches rather than 15.



frankcast04 said:


> what up guys just wanted to falow up with my harvest,sorry for any mis spells i just got of work(grave yard shift)i went ahead and pulled out the AWF to harvest the reast of it , i already choped the 3 main colas and this is whats left ill let you know how much it wighs after i trim it, i also did some QWISO with the few leaves that i got fom the pmaster harvest and it gaveme some hash and oil is not much but its strong a lil goes a loong way, the but next to the sprayer is the other cola from the other JH , so far i have just choped both the colas fotm both plants ill bee killing them girls in the next few days


 Yeah the taste on that QWISO is probably mighty fine as well, man I'm drooling over that lol. Glad that process worked out well for you dude, yeah the yield sucks but a little bit goes a mighty long way. Bet you're one happy Frank right about now lol, good job.



stonemalone said:


> ill be joining the 250w hps club in a few weeks when im done vegging my ak48, blue cheese clone and a bagseed plant  lotta good info in this thread


Lol you can join now if you want, I mean it is for 250 users mostly but everyone is definitely welcome here. Welcome to the club Stone.


----------



## brenseidbuds (Sep 21, 2011)

http://s1140.photobucket.com/albums/n579/brenseid1016/?action=view&current=20110911174817634.jpg


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 22, 2011)

what up DOOBIEUS, ill be cuting my to jacks in two days you think leaving the plants for two days in the darkness will improve any thing? or is it a myht ? i read some threads some say it does others say it dosent do shit,has any one done this and got better resutls then do in it in the morning? thanks for you reply


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 22, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> what up DOOBIEUS, ill be cuting my to jacks in two days you think leaving the plants for two days in the darkness will improve any thing? or is it a myht ? i read some threads some say it does others say it dosent do shit,has any one done this and got better resutls then do in it in the morning? thanks for you reply


 It's not really myth honestly, well some of it I should say. The reason you give it darkness is when the plant is in dark the water goes back down to the roots. Then you harvest in the dark or when the lights kick back on but within the first couple of hours. Less water equals less dry time, it does help with the trichomes some but the main benefit would be to get as much of that water back into the soil before chopping the plant. The trichome thing isn't really a myth but it isn't something to go bonkers over either. Other than those two things I personally don't notice a swell or whatever other claims.

Hope this clears some stuff up.

Edit: Damn typos, I smoke too damn much lol. **Puts the pipe down**


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey there, just started using my 250 and I have some 19 day old plants for you to look at.



Note the damage on the first set of true leaflets. (Blue Mystic #1)

From the top it doesn't look so bad. (Blue Mystic #2)


Sideview of Blue Mystic #2

This is a strange thing, the margins of the leaflets turned up, almost like it was a lily pad.

Top view of Blue Mystic #1

Let me know what you folks think.


----------



## file13 (Sep 22, 2011)

i just got my 250 hps yesterday. i had about 250 watts worth of cfls before. just for all the people worried about heat... the hps is actually cooler than all them damn cfls. all i have is a small fan blowing across the space between the colas and the light. and the penitration is just so much better. forsure worth the money.


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 23, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol the golf ball is genius Grazz, I got a good giggle from that, very clever. Wow man you've been planning and working this new cab thing out huh? Lol you weren't kidding when you said you were cleaning it down and upgrading some. Cool this should be an interesting grow, good job Grazz can't wait to see how this grow goes. Keep us updated for sure.


Thanks Doob, yeah I am all about going "Green"..lolo. But honestly, I like to reuse things that are just taking up space. I came up with something when thinking of how to hang my new CoolTube. I had a track for shelving, added some spacers and I wanted something strong but movable to hang lights and fans.. I just happened to look at the hook when I was hanging up my keys and thought "Key Rings!!" yeah.. lol. They seem to just multiply you know.. so I gathered a bunch up and...

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 23, 2011)

brenseidbuds said:


> http://s1140.photobucket.com/albums/n579/brenseid1016/?action=view&current=20110911174817634.jpg


 Brenseid you can upload pics through the advanced editor. When you scroll down almost all the way to the bottom of the 250 thread, there is a box you type words in. There is a button that says "Go Advanced" click that, and it will bring you to a new page with the advanced editor. On this page scroll down a little bit until you see a button that says "Manage Attachments" this is where you can upload through the site. I suggest using the sites uploader versus photobucket etc. Most people don't have the proper security to not take that as a security risk, and unless you're pretty tech savvy it's more often than not a security risk to upload to photo sites like that.

As far as the pics, we need pictures of the plant while not under the HPS if possible. We also need pictures of the affected leaves or parts of the plant. These pictures should be clear shots. The picture you provided isn't close enough to tell really much at all except that you have a parabolic hood.





Grazzmon said:


> Thanks Doob, yeah I am all about going "Green"..lolo. But honestly, I like to reuse things that are just taking up space. I came up with something when thinking of how to hang my new CoolTube. I had a track for shelving, added some spacers and I wanted something strong but movable to hang lights and fans.. I just happened to look at the hook when I was hanging up my keys and thought "Key Rings!!" yeah.. lol. They seem to just multiply you know.. so I gathered a bunch up and...
> 
> Grazz


 Nice lol!! You can take the s hooks and keyrings out and get a 2 pack of carabiners from Walmart for like 2-5 bucks or something. I had the same chain with my old setup lol and the same s hooks lol. Good idea for sure, but the carabiners add extra security because they are closed over the chain and bar so there is no chance of slip. We all know that the last thing we want is our lights to fall on our plants accidentally lol. I don't think you'd have a problem seeing as you seem pretty careful and smarter than the average bear. 

Keep up the great work.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 24, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> Hey there, just started using my 250 and I have some 19 day old plants for you to look at.
> 
> Let me know what you folks think.


I will let you know what it looks like to me. Just a heads up though, HPS is the wrong spectrum for Veg. It'll still grow no doubt, however the blue side of the spectrum is what you want like from a MH. Like I said it will still grow and there's nothing wrong with using a HPS for Veg, but you will get better Veg results with a blue spectrum light.

Looks like over watering (The leaves looking heavy because the leaf tips curling downward.)
How often are you watering?

Looks like heat stress (The serrated leaves pointing upwards around the edges.)
What is your temp and humidity at? 
How close is your light to the plant?

Looks like possible over nuting (Which can also cause leaf tips to curl some, and your foliage/leaves look fairly dark like N overfert. It could be strain though and I could be wrong. GreenGrower will have to chime in and let us know if this is what he experienced as far as leaf color with the BMystic.)
Have you started applying nutes?
If so when and how often every watering, every other watering?

I will try and help as much as possible but I need some information about your grow first.

Edit: Also welcome to the club, almost forgot to tell you lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 25, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Nice lol!! You can take the s hooks and keyrings out and get a 2 pack of carabiners from Walmart for like 2-5 bucks or something. I had the same chain with my old setup lol and the same s hooks lol. Good idea for sure, but the carabiners add extra security because they are closed over the chain and bar so there is no chance of slip. ..


Thanks Doob, good point. I just happened to be at a Flea Market yesterday (needed a new one hitter ) and found some carabiners that are perfect size 2 fer a buck.. I grabbed a half dozen.
The 2 seeds I germed are up, I don't bother with the paper towels and or the 100 other ways to germ, I just soak some rockwool starters and drop in a seed. This has been 100% successful so far thru 4 grows. This time the Nirvana BM popped up @ about a day and a half, the seed from my last grow may be a little retarded tho.. I had to flip it over when I noticed the tap root coming up. I just pulled the rockwool apart and gently flipped her, put the wool back around and now she's up and getting some light.

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 25, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks Doob, good point. I just happened to be at a Flea Market yesterday (needed a new one hitter ) and found some carabiners that are perfect size 2 fer a buck.. I grabbed a half dozen.
> The 2 seeds I germed are up, I don't bother with the paper towels and or the 100 other ways to germ, I just soak some rockwool starters and drop in a seed. This has been 100% successful so far thru 4 grows. This time the Nirvana BM popped up @ about a day and a half, the seed from my last grow may be a little retarded tho.. I had to flip it over when I noticed the tap root coming up. I just pulled the rockwool apart and gently flipped her, put the wool back around and now she's up and getting some light.
> 
> Grazz


Sweet man, yeah flea markets are awesome. Just ALWAYS blow out before inhaling, when buying a new glass piece. I personally wash it out with water and then blow through it. I've worked for 2 smoke shops and know glass blowers, sometimes in production there can be some small glass shards left over and that's not something we want to be inhaling lol.

I germ in a DVD case with a folded paper towel inside lol. It works surprisingly well, however you HAVE to check it every 3-6 hours. Yeah.... Totally over slept one time (Recently) and my paper towel dried out and I thought my bean was a goner. It pulled through though, thankfully lol. Also I don't know how you flipped the bean, but tweezers man. If you touch the root with your bare hands, it can kill the root off and that's baaaaaaaaad times.

Accepted your request dude, thanks for the add.


----------



## gaztoth (Sep 25, 2011)

hey ladz my wee 250 room lolView attachment 1805479even tho i have moved up i still love my wee 250 i started with,the bulb blew the other day so i went and got a new powerplant mh £13 realy bright i was well chuffed lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 25, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Sweet man, yeah flea markets are awesome. Just ALWAYS blow out before inhaling, ...
> 
> 
> ...Also I don't know how you flipped the bean, but tweezers man. If you touch the root with your bare hands, it can kill the root off and that's baaaaaaaaad times.
> ...


Never thought of that with the glass, but the one I got is Jade (real Jade the guy said lol)

Flippin the seed.. didn't use tweezers, just slightly pulled the rockwool apart and gently moved it with the tip of a precision screwdriver..

Grazz


----------



## RobbieP (Sep 25, 2011)

taken tonight day 28 of 12/12 under 1 x 250w hps 

View attachment 1806041View attachment 1806042View attachment 1806043View attachment 1806044


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 25, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Never thought of that with the glass, but the one I got is Jade (real Jade the guy said lol)
> 
> Flippin the seed.. didn't use tweezers, just slightly pulled the rockwool apart and gently moved it with the tip of a precision screwdriver..
> 
> Grazz


 Nice!! My mom always told me jade is good luck, so hey good times dude.


----------



## ruffdog (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Guys, managed to read through all this at last. 250 for me too.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 28, 2011)

Did anyone make a 250w MH/HPS club logo?


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 28, 2011)

what up guys final report for this harvest , all buds are dry and in cureing prosses total weight iss..... 106 grams and 3.7g or hash, not to bad for my first grow with a 250 hps, i odered so bubblulicieos fem seeds from nirvana hope i get them some time this week or its going to suck if i dont its my first time odering through them, i been growing clones so far from clubs, well till then my friends , keep them blunts poping like the 4th of july peace...


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 28, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> Did anyone make a 250w MH/HPS club logo?


 nah but someone needs to. I'm not artistic lol. Itd be nice to represent tho.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 28, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> what up guys final report for this harvest , all buds are dry and in cureing prosses total weight iss..... 106 grams and 3.7g or hash, not to bad for my first grow with a 250 hps, i odered so bubblulicieos fem seeds from nirvana hope i get them some time this week or its going to suck if i dont its my first time odering through them, i been growing clones so far from clubs, well till then my friends , keep them blunts poping like the 4th of july peace...View attachment 1810581


 Hell yeah Frank! Those jars look LOVELY! I'm sure ull get ur nirvana beans timely. I never have used em but a buddy does. Says he won't order anywhere else


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 28, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> Did anyone make a 250w MH/HPS club logo?





NatureaFinest said:


> nah but someone needs to. I'm not artistic lol. Itd be nice to represent tho.


Request here----->https://www.rollitup.org/inspired-art/471095-250w-hps-mh-club-logo.html#post6367471


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 28, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Hell yeah Frank! Those jars look LOVELY! I'm sure ull get ur nirvana beans timely. I never have used em but a buddy does. Says he won't order anywhere else


I buy my beans from www.marijuana-seeds-canada.com , specifically from their Nirvana section. My beans have always been fantastic and cost effective.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 28, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> Did anyone make a 250w MH/HPS club logo?


 Someone did awhile back but no one ever used it. I will work on one, considering I have artistic talent and can do plenty of digital art/banners etc. Never thought the club would need a banner, but considering how big it's become I think now's probably a good time.



frankcast04 said:


> what up guys final report for this harvest , all buds are dry and in cureing prosses total weight iss..... 106 grams and 3.7g or hash, not to bad for my first grow with a 250 hps, i odered so bubblulicieos fem seeds from nirvana hope i get them some time this week or its going to suck if i dont its my first time odering through them, i been growing clones so far from clubs, well till then my friends , keep them blunts poping like the 4th of july peace...


Ahhh nice job man, you're gonna be puffing on some good stash for a minute eh?

That Bubblicious is yummy Frank I think you'll like it a lot.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 28, 2011)

I know its been a little while since i posted any picks the bubba is currently at day 60 im planning on chopping on day 63 or 65 idn yet well see how the trichs come out right now most are very cloudy on the top cola so they are gonna be the first to come down. i cant wait to reveg the Pineapple express thats in there too she smells like straight pineapple no joke i got the good pheno from what ive been reading  enjoy everyone


ooo yea i cant wait for the banner id rep it..


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful buds, could you post one with a scale reference (quarter, lighter, ruler)?


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 29, 2011)

yea ill take some pics when the lights shut off so you guys can see the frost and colors and stuff.. ill put a reference in there too but all those but are about 2.5 to 3 inches in diameter and about 1 to 1.25 feet down the colas before you get to the "second shelf".


----------



## frankcast04 (Sep 29, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Someone did awhile back but no one ever used it. I will work on one, considering I have artistic talent and can do plenty of digital art/banners etc. Never thought the club would need a banner, but considering how big it's become I think now's probably a good time.
> 
> 
> Ahhh nice job man, you're gonna be puffing on some good stash for a minute eh?
> ...


this should last me for sure till next harvest, been the unpasient man i am i whent and got some more clones to get started on my next grow,, dont know when ill be getting them beans from nirvana could be today or a week from now or i might not get them at all?! hope that wont happend to me. my club membership is about to expire in two months not sure if should renew it there getting more stricted, so i went to a club where there clones are PM and bug free! tiared of that shit i just cleaned out my room as well with bleach and water sprayd all the room and wiped everything down, i got two plantnum bubba kush clones and one LA con.im not turning the MH bulb till two weeks more till the weather cools down, i will be using two 30w 56000K cfls for now will vegg them for 1 month and also im using sunshine adv mix 4, fuck fox farm OC and there aphinds infested soil


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 29, 2011)

This is a banner I came up with, what do you all think? I may throw some other ideas around, but I really like the style on this one, nice, clean and to the point.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 29, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> This is a banner I came up with, what do you all think? I may throw some other ideas around, but I really like the style on this one, nice, clean and to the point.
> 
> View attachment 1812287


 omg, that's the gheyist thing i've ever seen, lol.. i kid, i kid.. looks great..


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> omg, that's the gheyist thing i've ever seen, lol.. i kid, i kid.. looks great..


 Lol you're such a bastard, I'll just remember to put a cute little unicorn on your part of our journal banner. Lol jk man I'm not that much of a bitch.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 29, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol you're such a bastard, I'll just remember to put a cute little unicorn on your part of our journal banner. Lol jk man I'm not that much of a bitch.


 haha, i happen to like unicorns..


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 29, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> haha, i happen to like unicorns..


 Yeah kind of figured seems to be your kind of thing, unicorns.... glitter.... rainbows.... you know all those manly kind of things lol.


----------



## ruffdog (Sep 29, 2011)

looks great doobs


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 29, 2011)

second that cant wait to see what else you come up with!!!!


----------



## NatureaFinest (Sep 30, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> This is a banner I came up with, what do you all think? I may throw some other ideas around, but I really like the style on this one, nice, clean and to the point.
> 
> View attachment 1812287


I like that doob. Good job on that one!


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for all of the positive comments you all, much appreciated. I think I'm going to do a few and then see which one gets the most votes and that will be the main club banner, but at the same point everyone can use whichever banner they like most or hell even sport one that they made for themselves.

I will also put some code up for you all to put the banner linked to the first 250 club page when everything is said and done. This way you can put it into your signatures and anyone who sees your post and has questions about a 250 will get directed here when they click on the banner =].

The next banner design coming up will have a kind of urban meets nature feel to it. I'm trying to make our banner stick out more than a traditional banner design.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 30, 2011)

Here's the second banner, same font but I like it. The font has small cannabis leaves in it, and kind of looks like a bulb lol. Like I said kind of urban meets nature, urban with the city skyline and person watering the plant and nature with the roots on the bottom and the plant. Let me know what you all think.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Sep 30, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Here's the second banner, same font but I like it. The font has small cannabis leaves in it, and kind of looks like a bulb lol. Like I said kind of urban meets nature, urban with the city skyline and person watering the plant and nature with the roots on the bottom and the plant. Let me know what you all think.
> 
> View attachment 1813479


this is awsome doob this one is the front runner for me so far keep up the good work


----------



## 7cotton7 (Sep 30, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Here's the second banner, same font but I like it. The font has small cannabis leaves in it, and kind of looks like a bulb lol. Like I said kind of urban meets nature, urban with the city skyline and person watering the plant and nature with the roots on the bottom and the plant. Let me know what you all think.
> 
> View attachment 1813479


I like this one


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 1, 2011)

I have 2 seedlings going and they are looking strange. The leaves are kinda "fluffy"? They are at day 10 under 312 watts of Daylight CFL's (6500K). Just giving them water atm.. maybe I'm just spending too much time looking at them..lol

Grazz

Doob, my vote is for the second Banner.. looks awesome!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 1, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I have 2 seedlings going and they are looking strange. The leaves are kinda "fluffy"? They are at day 10 under 312 watts of Daylight CFL's (6500K). Just giving them water atm.. maybe I'm just spending too much time looking at them..lol


CFLs? While I use CFLs in my stealth box, I found that no matter how many I used I couldn't match the photopenetration of a MH/HPS.


As for the votes on the club logo, why do we need just one? Many logos offer more choices and more people may choose to use one to represent the club. I say instead of using just one, we gather copies of all the logos and place them in a sticky (once there's 5-10 of them) and let people choose how they wish to represent.

This is just my thoughts, feel free to add to my idea.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 1, 2011)

Just found this info.. anyone here ever try this? 

Grazz


Converting an HPS Ballast into a Switchable MH/HPS Ballast
============================================

Please note - this can only be done with an HPS Ballast. If you are not comfortable with basic electrical work and concepts then I do not recommend you do this. Please take appropriate precautions when doing this type of work and when testing your results.

HPS and MH Lights both use the same Autotransformer Ballasts, the only difference between the two lights, is the addition of an "Igniter" module to the HPS, to actually start the HPS bulb. Because of this you can easily and safely convert your HPS light to a Switchable light. 

This takes about 30 minutes to do. You will need the following:

1. Pair of Wire Clippers (may not be needed, depends on light manufacturer)
2. Wire Twist Nuts (2, maybe 4)
3. Dual Pole, Single Throw switch from Home Depot (optional)
4. Approx. 2 feet (depending on ballast design) of #12 copper wire

-----------------------------
Details:

In the above pictures, you will note that an HPS has 3 components, and an MH has 2. The Autotransforming Ballast and the CAP are common to both types of Light assembly. The third piece that is only present in the HPS assembly, is the Igniter module.

Coming out of the Igniter there should be 3 wires, labeled X1LAMP, X2COM and X3 or something similar. If these are not labeled as such or similar, STOP! Your light is non-standard and unless you are a certified Electrician, you should consult one before continuing.

If you trace the X1 and X2 wires back, you will see X1 goes to a 3-wire connection between the Transformer and the Light Socket, and the X2 leads to a 3-wire connection also going between the Transformer and the Light Socket. These are the two leads you want to disconnect. 

There are two ways to do this:

1st way: you can make it a semi-permanent conversion from HPS to MH, if you want to switch back, you have to open up your ballast again and reconnect the X1 and X2 leads.

2nd way: install a dual pole/single throw switch in X1 and X2, and you now have an on demand, switchable ballast.


Option 1: 
1.Unplug the light! I recommend it having been unplugged for several hours before working on it.
2.Disconnect the X1 and X2 wires from the 3-wire connection spots by untwisting the wire nuts. 
3.Retwist the wires back together, and re-cap with the wire nut as you do this.
4.Place one (1) new wire nut on the X1 lead coming out of the igniter to cap it so it does not short. Do the same with the X2 lead coming out of the igniter.

You&#8217;re done - your ballast will now run a same wattage MH bulb. To change back, reconnect the X1 and X2 leads coming out of the igniter to the respective X1 and X2 leads you disconnected them from.


Option 2: 
1. Unplug the light!
2. Find a place to mount your switch. I used a pair of tin snips to cut a small 1"x1/2" hole in mine since the metal was thin and the switch just pushed into it. I do not recommend letting the switch hang out a hole or something. This is high voltage and that is inviting disaster.
3. After you have your switch mounted, cut your spare wire into two leads long enough to run from the switch to where the 3-wire connections are. ** NOTE ** Your spare wire should be the same gauge (thickness) as the wire that is already being used in the lights wiring.
4. Strip your ends and connect one end of each wire to each side of the same pole on your dual pole switch.
5. Locate the X1 lead from the Igniter and trace it back to the 3-wire connection. 
6. Remove the wire nut and untwist the X1 lead from the other 2 wires. 
7. Connect the X1 Igniter lead to one of the two remaining connection points on your switch.
8. Take the wire you attached to the same side of the opposite pole on your switch, and connect the other end of it to where you just took the X1 Igniter lead from, twist all three wires together.
9. Twist the wire nut onto these 3 wires to remake the 3-wire connection.
10. Do the same process with the X2 Igniter lead.

You&#8217;re done - close everything back up and you now have switchable ballast.

*Disclaimer: I found this information on the web, if you choose to modify your ballast do so at your own risk. The article also recommends testing the fixture in an outdoor location before use.*


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 1, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> CFLs? While I use CFLs in my stealth box, I found that no matter how many I used I couldn't match the photopenetration of a MH/HPS...


I've had decent results using CFL's for veg then switching to my 250 HPS for flowering. The 312 watts are CFL wattage (12 * 26 watt Daylight CFL's). I just picked up a 400 watt MH Ballast kit and will be using that within the next week or so. I came across that article about making the HPS Ballast "switchable" after I had already purchased the 400 MH or I would have just tried that modification.

Grazz


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 1, 2011)

I haven't tried switching a single use ballast to a dual use ballast before. I've heard of it but i'll never try it since my electrical skills lack considerably.

By trade I'm an environmental guru, with knowledge of topics ranging from alternative energy resources to zygomatic arches of mamalian physiology and everything inbetween. My specialty is a toss up between vascular plants and parasitology with minors in environmental law and sustainable development.

I have seen some explosive pictures about botched ballast jobs, so I recomend doing a healthy ammount of research before changing your ballast yourself.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 1, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> I have seen some explosive pictures about botched ballast jobs, so I recomend doing a healthy ammount of research before changing your ballast yourself.


 Well since I have the 400 MH kit coming I will most likely not modify my HPS Ballast, it does seem pretty straight forward though. Just add a switch for the igniter.. One thing that was in the article that I will add to my post was the suggestion to "Test the modification in an outdoor location"

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 1, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I have 2 seedlings going and they are looking strange. The leaves are kinda "fluffy"? They are at day 10 under 312 watts of Daylight CFL's (6500K). Just giving them water atm.. maybe I'm just spending too much time looking at them..lol
> 
> Grazz
> 
> Doob, my vote is for the second Banner.. looks awesome!


 Thanks Grazz, and I think you're watching them too much lol they look fine to me.

I have one more banner but I think the 2nd one is going to be the winner.



Kalebaiden said:


> CFLs? While I use CFLs in my stealth box, I found that no matter how many I used I couldn't match the photopenetration of a MH/HPS.
> 
> 
> As for the votes on the club logo, why do we need just one? Many logos offer more choices and more people may choose to use one to represent the club. I say instead of using just one, we gather copies of all the logos and place them in a sticky (once there's 5-10 of them) and let people choose how they wish to represent.
> ...


You can't really match the light penetration no, BUT you can place in multiple spots and adjust consistently (Pain in the ass). T5's are the better route if going with fluorescent lighting. For clones/seedlings, supplement and a small veg cab CFL's still work but again T5's are way better and cooler.

"I think I'm going to do a few and then see which one gets the most votes and that will be the main club banner, *but at the same point everyone can use whichever banner they like most or hell even sport one that they made for themselves.*"

A general banner is always nice, and if the club members vote on which they like best I think that it should be the main. As I said before, you guys can use whichever it doesn't matter to me one way or another. I just thought it'd be fun to do a vote. I don't think the 250 club banners really qualify as sticky thread material for the indoor growing section. I suppose someone can make a request if they wanted and see if the moderators or Rollie think it's a fit sticky thread.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 1, 2011)

Here are the 3 designs I came up with, I took out the HPS in the first design. Comments and votes welcome !!

​

​


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 1, 2011)

I know which one I wanna use!


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 1, 2011)

[420URL="https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide.html"] [420/URL]

Put this around both SIGPIC's to link the banner to the club, take all of the 420's out. I had to put in the 420's to make it show properly, so you all could copy/paste it.

If you want a tool tip on the banner (The tiny pop up message when you hover over a link) type what ever message you want between the SIGPIC's.

*Linked banner without tool tip:*
[420URL="https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide.html"] [420SIGPIC][420/SIGPIC][420/URL]

*Linked banner with tool tip:*
[420URL="https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide.html"] [420SIGPIC]Put message here.[420/SIGPIC][420/URL]

Remember take all of the 420's out or it will not show up properly.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 1, 2011)

Now all we need are more people to show off their 250 grows


----------



## Turtlehermit (Oct 2, 2011)

How do ya put the quotes and pics or whatever under your posts?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 2, 2011)

Turtlehermit said:


> How do ya put the quotes and pics or whatever under your posts?


 Top right hand corner click "My Rollitup", click "Edit Signature" in the left hand panel about half way down, edit signature in the editor, and click the save signature button. You may have to save the picture to your computer and then upload through the "Edit signature page", if you scroll down some there should be an option to upload a signature picture from your computer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> [420URL="https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide.html"] [420/URL]
> 
> Put this around both SIGPIC's to link the banner to the club, take all of the 420's out. I had to put in the 420's to make it show properly, so you all could copy/paste it.
> 
> ...


ok doob im a litttle confused with the first part what am i supposed to do with the very first link??? and what am i supposed to do with the SIGpic take it out or what ive never done a picture sig before lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 2, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> ok doob im a litttle confused with the first part what am i supposed to do with the very first link??? and what am i supposed to do with the SIGpic take it out or what ive never done a picture sig before lol


 Save the picture to your computer, upload the picture through the edit signature editor, the SIGPIC code should pop up in the editor, at this point copy/paste whichever code you want tool tip or no tool tip, take the 420's out of the code, save signature. Now if you choose the tool tip version, you put in your own message in and delete the "Put your message here" part.

I put the first set of directions up just in case the SIGPIC screwed up hence copy and pasting the code around the SIGPIC. You _should_ be able to just copy/paste it and take the 420's out though.

An example of the tool tip, hover over my banner and keep the cursor there for a second or two and you will see a little pop up message saying "Click banner to check it out", the message is the tool tip.

Thank you for contacting Doob's danknical support hope this helps lol =P.

Edit: Copy one of these, they are labeled with or without tool tip. Copy all the green text for without, and copy all of the purple text for with.

*Linked banner without tool tip:
[420URL="https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide.html"] [420SIGPIC][420/SIGPIC][420/URL]

Linked banner with tool tip:
[420URL="https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide.html"] [420SIGPIC]Put message here.[420/SIGPIC][420/URL]*


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 2, 2011)

Heres some pics from day 64 been flushing for about 5 days now just using molasses and water. these pics are just before lights on. Enjoy.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 2, 2011)

What strain, what lights, name your nutes. Those babies look nice so you gotta share dude.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 2, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> Now all we need are more people to show off their 250 grows


i tried showing off my grow a few times and tried to get people onto my journal from here, no replies and no one but friends from other threads in my journal ... thats why people dont bother


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 2, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> What strain, what lights, name your nutes. Those babies look nice so you gotta share dude.


its GHS Bubba kush 
nutes are fox farm trio w/ superthrive and molasses
light is a 250w hps and euro reflector from HTG


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 2, 2011)

Very nice, keep up the good work!


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 2, 2011)

Grow Journal is here!


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 3, 2011)

Joos that's looking great I will be following it for sure. I love the cfls hanger you made for your first grow but was disappointed to not see any harvest pics.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 3, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Save the picture to your computer, upload the picture through the edit signature editor, the SIGPIC code should pop up in the editor, at this point copy/paste whichever code you want tool tip or no tool tip, take the 420's out of the code, save signature. Now if you choose the tool tip version, you put in your own message in and delete the "Put your message here" part.
> 
> I put the first set of directions up just in case the SIGPIC screwed up hence copy and pasting the code around the SIGPIC. You _should_ be able to just copy/paste it and take the 420's out though.
> 
> ...


This may help a little...

After Preview...




Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 3, 2011)

*After you upload the sig pic to the site as Doob described.. copy and paste either of the following.. Green for no tool-tip or blue for tool-tip.. sorry to be redundent, redundent..

For "no tool-tip" (replace the "$" with "[ and ]...)

 $URL="https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide.html"] [SIGPIC][/SIGPIC][/URL$

For Sig with "tool-tip" **(replace the "$" with "[ and ]... and replace "YOUR MESSAGE HERE" with your own tool-tip message )

**$URL="https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide.html"] [SIGPIC]**YOUR MESSAGE HERE**[/SIGPIC][/URL$*

Grazz


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone i finally figured it out after about 5 bong rips and a couple shot a tekillya lol


----------



## AWnox (Oct 3, 2011)

Hello everyone new to RIU here and also a 250W enthusiast. I feel at home here.  Just wondering about this part of the first post:



> distance from tops of plant varies due to cirrculation of air in the room.
> about 5" - 16" is a good range to stay in. the further you light is from the plants the lumen intensity decreases.so keep at a good distance.


What about at seedling stage? I believe that I will begin with the 250W MH (no cool tube, just a 6 '' fan blowing between the WF and the light) as soon as I place it in the Waterfarm, no CFL's for this one to see how it works out. It seems like a waste of money to buy some cfl's or t5 or anything else just to have them there for a week or two. Any thoughts would be very much appreciated.

Thanks for your time everyone, hope to be posting here some more when my grow starts. 

Regards.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Oct 3, 2011)

If it was me bro I'd start about 12-15" away and if I notice stretch I'd lower


----------



## AWnox (Oct 3, 2011)

If it doesn't burn your hand it shouldn't burn the plant right? Does this also apply to when it's at seedling stage though?


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 3, 2011)

View attachment 1818455View attachment 1818456View attachment 1818457View attachment 1818458View attachment 1818459

Some pics of my psycosis @ 36 days 12/12 , more pics in my journal (journal in signature below)


----------



## NatureaFinest (Oct 3, 2011)

AWnox said:


> If it doesn't burn your hand it shouldn't burn the plant right? Does this also apply to when it's at seedling stage though?


 that's the general rule bro. I don't go by that with seedlings tho. Because if the light is makin them use more water and the plant can't uptake it quick enough it'll roast em. I always play the better safe than sorry technique. Better too far away than too close


----------



## AWnox (Oct 3, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> that's the general rule bro. I don't go by that with seedlings tho. Because if the light is makin them use more water and the plant can't uptake it quick enough it'll roast em. I always play the better safe than sorry technique. Better too far away than too close


Thanks for the reply Nature, I agree too, better safe than sorry, specially if it's a expensive strain. I'm going to try Kalashnikovas from GH. Heard some not so positive things about her but I hope it results better than some reports I've seen around. Apparently she's prone to herm so let's keep our fingers crossed. If you see the growhd video of HG Kalashnikova grow it seems very impressive; but then again these guys have OPTIMAL conditions. Check it out here.


----------



## Nookies (Oct 3, 2011)

Oi, Whats a good 250 watt brand..I will be making a purchase for a 250 watt within the next week or two..Just been looking at HTGsupply and the prices seem a bit steep :S


----------



## TastesLikeTurtles (Oct 3, 2011)

this thread has been an inspiration, thanks everyone!


----------



## NatureaFinest (Oct 3, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Thanks for the reply Nature, I agree too, better safe than sorry, specially if it's a expensive strain. I'm going to try Kalashnikovas from GH. Heard some not so positive things about her but I hope it results better than some reports I've seen around. LApparently she's prone to herm so let's keep our fingers crossed. If you see the growhd video of HG Kalashnikova grow it seems very impressive; but then again these guys have OPTIMAL conditions. Check it out here.


 no problem bro! Yea they gotta make it look good lol. I've heard bad bout em like crazy and I hate em cause their seeds wouldn't germ for me and I've germed many, but I got a pure kush of theirs in DWC and it don't look half bad. Good luck with it tho bro! Keep us posted, I hope u get a good one!



Nookies said:


> Oi, Whats a good 250 watt brand..I will be making a purchase for a 250 watt within the next week or two..Just been looking at HTGsupply and the prices seem a bit steep :S


bro I looked many places and htg was the cheapest I could find. They stand by all their warranties tho I do kno that.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Oct 3, 2011)

TastesLikeTurtles said:


> this thread has been an inspiration, thanks everyone!


 wow bro! Thanks for sharing that beast. Looks gorgeous. I have to ask what brand bulb u using & r u using supplemental? Those buds look fuckn fantastic!


----------



## SnowMonkey (Oct 4, 2011)

*TastesLikeTurtles* with that really sweet grow kudos...  your insperation for me 
I would like to grow my next plant like that what style is that is it hard any advice as to whast strain and tuff ? 

so I have a 250 watt grow 

my self seems rather small to every one else s its my first grow I did make some mistakes but hey I learned lots tho so ill go threw the hole process. in pics...

I think I would LST them next time round just because one plants nearly my chest in height and man thats to big... 

other then that im hoping i get a nice yeild  it wont be massive but they are lookin like there getting very froasty would say maybe a week left or 2 ?

I changed my grow box due to height and started controlling the environment better as the plant progressed. 

Mj9 and 8 are the most recent pics any idea how long i should leave it... ? till cutting


----------



## TastesLikeTurtles (Oct 4, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> wow bro! Thanks for sharing that beast. Looks gorgeous. I have to ask what brand bulb u using & r u using supplemental? Those buds look fuckn fantastic!


Thanks man, it's my second grow. Not too sure of the bulb, just a cheap one from the hydro store. was like $30. Havent had any supplemental lighting, i just read about scrogs and sorta tried to replicate that with LST and no screen.


----------



## TastesLikeTurtles (Oct 4, 2011)

SnowMonkey said:


> *TastesLikeTurtles* with that really sweet grow kudos...  your insperation for me
> I would like to grow my next plant like that what style is that is it hard any advice as to whast strain and tuff ?


Thanks so much, its just my second grow so it means alot! I'm happy to share what i did this time around, which was a big improvement from my last grow. The strain is Heavy Duty Fruity, from THseeds. I use a mix of coco and perlite, maybe 70/30 mix. The only nutrients i have used are botanicare's CNS17 Grow, Bloom, And Ripe. I'm also sorta wondering about when i should harvest my plant too. But from what i know you need to look at the trichomes, theres alot of good info on how to get exactly the feeling you want from your bud, so it's worth it to check it out. I vegged it in a 2 liter bottle till week 2, then put it in a 5 gal bucket with lots of holes in the bottom...switched to flower right away. The roots hit the bottom the next day. Anything else u want to know feel free to ask, i'm happy to share...Peace!
P.S. Can i join the club?


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 4, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> Joos that's looking great I will be following it for sure. I love the cfls hanger you made for your first grow but was disappointed to not see any harvest pics.


I did peter off in my picture taking after some time with that grow, didn't I? I finished with all my females alive and vibrant. I didn't encounter any problems with the plants themselves, but the CFL fixture didn't produce too much bud. I don't own a scale (in an attempt to avoid an "intent to distribute" charge) but I figure I got around and ounce or two after it was all said and done. 

Another problem I had with the CFL fixture was in regard to the vinyl reflectors (Cut up rain-gutter). The heat from the 42 watt bulbs blackened the inside of the vinyl, which I suspect to have significantly reduced the amount of light bouncing back to the plants below.

I'll be much more thorough in my updates this time around.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 4, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Hello everyone new to RIU here and also a 250W enthusiast. I feel at home here.  Just wondering about this part of the first post:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 For seedlings a T5 would do better heat wise, but with a MH if you can keep your temps ridiculously low you can drop it down pretty close. I keep mine at 4-6 inches above my tops, regardless of stage or light. If you don't have your environment locked in, then I'd suggest going with Nature's suggestion.



Nookies said:


> Oi, Whats a good 250 watt brand..I will be making a purchase for a 250 watt within the next week or two..Just been looking at HTGsupply and the prices seem a bit steep :S


 The prices aren't that bad with HTG honestly, they are one of the better priced out there. I've never had a problem with them, always ships on time/quick, good communication and good customer service/product.



Joos Springsteen said:


> I did peter off in my picture taking after some time with that grow, didn't I? I finished with all my females alive and vibrant. I didn't encounter any problems with the plants themselves, but the CFL fixture didn't produce too much bud. I don't own a scale (in an attempt to avoid an "intent to distribute" charge) but I figure I got around and ounce or two after it was all said and done.
> 
> Another problem I had with the CFL fixture was in regard to the vinyl reflectors (Cut up rain-gutter). The heat from the 42 watt bulbs blackened the inside of the vinyl, which I suspect to have significantly reduced the amount of light bouncing back to the plants below.
> 
> I'll be much more thorough in my updates this time around.


 Keep a package of roll your own tobacco, papers, and a scale in the same area. A lot of people who roll their own cigs use scales to measure out 1g of tobacco for their cigs. Also when driving and carrying, keep a pack of tobacco and papers in the car as well as sage. When sage is burned it smells like burning herb, and sage is used in a lot of different cultures for religious purposes.

A good scale is the Blade-1000 by AWS/AWD/American Weigh. It has 2 trays, one larger, one smaller, and both the trays act as a protective case for the scale. Weighs up to 1000 grams. If you do get a scale, stay away from fast weigh scales they are made cheaper and aren't as good. Thought I'd add the info, in the event you choose to get a scale.

Hope this helps you all.
===============================================================
On another note....

Welcome to all of the new members, it's nice to see people coming in and livening up the thread some . Also looking great with all of the pics you all, keep up the great grows .

If I get motivated enough I will take pics later on today or tomorrow of my grow. Granted they're in Veg and probably not all that exciting lol.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Oct 4, 2011)

TastesLikeTurtles said:


> Thanks so much, its just my second grow so it means alot! I'm happy to share what i did this time around, which was a big improvement from my last grow. The strain is Heavy Duty Fruity, from THseeds. I use a mix of coco and perlite, maybe 70/30 mix. The only nutrients i have used are botanicare's CNS17 Grow, Bloom, And Ripe. I'm also sorta wondering about when i should harvest my plant too. But from what i know you need to look at the trichomes, theres alot of good info on how to get exactly the feeling you want from your bud, so it's worth it to check it out. I vegged it in a 2 liter bottle till week 2, then put it in a 5 gal bucket with lots of holes in the bottom...switched to flower right away. The roots hit the bottom the next day. Anything else u want to know feel free to ask, i'm happy to share...Peace!
> P.S. Can i join the club?


 oh u don't need permission bro! All & every 250w user is welcome in my book. Lst scrog type is the shit aint it bro!? I believe lst is key with a 250. I'm glad this thread has been very active the past few months!


----------



## CEEJR (Oct 4, 2011)

Nookies said:


> Oi, Whats a good 250 watt brand..I will be making a purchase for a 250 watt within the next week or two..Just been looking at HTGsupply and the prices seem a bit steep :S


 I have the HTG HPS 250 watter with an additional MH conversion bulb to go with it and zero complaints here.


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 4, 2011)

i have a maxibright ballest because they can take MH and HPS bulbs i use grolux HPS for flower and Powerplant super MH for veg


----------



## TastesLikeTurtles (Oct 4, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> oh u don't need permission bro! All & every 250w user is welcome in my book. Lst scrog type is the shit aint it bro!? I believe lst is key with a 250. I'm glad this thread has been very active the past few months!


Yeah i love this thread, i'll be here then! LST is great. I'm gonna try a small Sea of green to minimize veg time, we will see how that goes. Another week or so and it's chop chop for the HDF i hope, lol.


----------



## NatureaFinest (Oct 4, 2011)

TastesLikeTurtles said:


> Yeah i love this thread, i'll be here then! LST is great. I'm gonna try a small Sea of green to minimize veg time, we will see how that goes. Another week or so and it's chop chop for the HDF i hope, lol.


 You definitely did the HDF justice! Just goin by those pics the hairs look mostly white so she probably has 2. If u can get a 60x jewelers loupe u can watch ur trichs to kno when YOU want to harvest.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 4, 2011)

RobbieP said:


> View attachment 1818455View attachment 1818456View attachment 1818457View attachment 1818458View attachment 1818459
> 
> Some pics of my psycosis @ 36 days 12/12 , more pics in my journal (journal in signature below)



Nice plant robbbie what breeder is that and what nutes soil and all that good stuff?


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 4, 2011)

CEEJR said:


> I have the HTG HPS 250 watter with an additional MH conversion bulb to go with it and zero complaints here.


how much weight do you pull with your light i got the same one... and how long do u wait to change your bulb?


----------



## TastesLikeTurtles (Oct 4, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> You definitely did the HDF justice! Just goin by those pics the hairs look mostly white so she probably has 2. If u can get a 60x jewelers loupe u can watch ur trichs to kno when YOU want to harvest.


Yeah i have that cheap pocket microscope from radio shack, mostly milky trichomes, no amber yet. I see more and more orange hairs everyday, i guess i'll start my flush, suggestions?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 4, 2011)

First pic is Kushberry at 3 weeks since sprouting above top soil. Used my old Droid phone for a size comparison.

Second pic is 1 week later at 4 weeks (Was 4 weeks on the 2nd.), I just did another tie down today and she has grown a hell of a lot more since. Going to give her a good feeding today too, she's been showing some deficiencies and can't have none of that non-sense. The bottle is a normal G2 Gatorade bottle, blueberry pomegranate best cotton mouth relief EVER.

Third pic is a close up of 3 different strains in my stash that I've been smoking on. Figured to add a pic of some kind of bud as my plants are still in Veg lol.


----------



## happysnowman123 (Oct 4, 2011)

So, What do you guys thnk is the best value (highest quality versus price) on a 250w w/ cooled tube? I'm trying to find a solid reliable light for my 2x2 tent


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 4, 2011)

you can get a 250w with the remote ballast and a HPS lamp then you can also purchase a MH for like 35 bucks. theres 2 hoods on their website for less than 100 bucks U.S.

this is the one with a magnetic ballast http://www.htgsupply.com/Category-250---175---150-Watt-Magnetic-Grow-Light-Systems.asp

there is also a digital one for like 190 http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Digital-Greenhouse---250-Watt-Systems---250-watt-HPS.asp

hope it helps i love htg they make great products and back their warranties


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 4, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> .. blueberry pomegranate best cotton mouth relief EVER.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1819909View attachment 1819907View attachment 1819910


Looking good Doob, Thanks for the cottonmouth tip..lol

Grazz


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 4, 2011)

hello fellas , this thread seems alive with 250w users !! its all good because im going to get 250w MH/HPS cool tube hood system soon...and I need your help and your opioion...im not sure which one i should get a grow tent, one is 36"x20"x62" or 46"x24"x60" ? which its ideal to control the temp and say 2 or 4 plants in the tent ? I will be highly appreicate about your help. Thank you for your time.

Happy growing and peace

666


----------



## NatureaFinest (Oct 4, 2011)

Izoc666 said:


> hello fellas , this thread seems alive with 250w users !! its all good because im going to get 250w MH/HPS cool tube hood system soon...and I need your help and your opioion...im not sure which one i should get a grow tent, one is 36"x20"x62" or 46"x24"x60" ? which its ideal to control the temp and say 2 or 4 plants in the tent ? I will be highly appreicate about your help. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Happy growing and peace
> 
> 666


 Wassup izoc! Personally I'd go with the taller one to keep heat as far as I could from the bottom. Runnin a cool tube/hood will reap the most benefits imo.


----------



## AWnox (Oct 5, 2011)

NatureaFinest said:


> Wassup izoc! Personally I'd go with the taller one to keep heat as far as I could from the bottom. Runnin a cool tube/hood will reap the most benefits imo.


Guys keep in mind that a cool tube reduces the luminous output therefore slowing vegetative growth so be sure to compensate for that when placing your lights above your girls (place them as close as possible). It is better for controlling temps if you don't have a proper ventilation system but if you do have proper ventilation and more ambient control I would suggest not going with the cool tube and just make sure there is proper ventilation and keep the temps low; I would say cool tubes are useful for 400W+ but to each it's own I suppose.


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 5, 2011)

Heres the girl at 6 1/2 weeks flowering. Chop at 8 weeks sound about right? Check'em out. The full picture is from a few days ago, and the other ones are from Monday.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 5, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Looking good Doob, Thanks for the cottonmouth tip..lol
> 
> Grazz


 Thanks Grazz, I may get another pic up since I just tied it down. I have a Bluewidow going too, but the BW is much younger than the KB. Going to get the BW to 4-6 weeks before I flip, the KB is 2 week ahead of it so it will be 6-8 weeks Veg at that point. Definitely want to get clones off both, so I'm waiting for the BW to grow a bit more. I was worried this grow would be so much harder since this is my first grow in 2 years or so, when I closed up shop . Given the new nutes, different climate, and set up I think I'm doing alright.

Dude it's sooo good no joke, it's not bad for the G2's. My girlfriend brought one home to me, I tried it without even really reading the label. Didn't even notice it was G2 until like 30 mins later lol. It's my new cotton mouth remedy lol.



Izoc666 said:


> hello fellas , this thread seems alive with 250w users !! its all good because im going to get 250w MH/HPS cool tube hood system soon...and I need your help and your opioion...im not sure which one i should get a grow tent, one is 36"x20"x62" or 46"x24"x60" ? which its ideal to control the temp and say 2 or 4 plants in the tent ? I will be highly appreicate about your help. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Happy growing and peace
> 
> 666


 We're not all fellas you know, there are some ladies as well =P. Welcome to the club, always glad to have more members . Go with the smaller and taller one if you are concerned about controlling temps easier as Nature said. However if you can afford to buy a good ventilation system you could go with the bigger, if funds are tight then stick with the smaller tent. As far as cool tube, get a cool-able hood that has a separate ballast (digital is better). Cooltubes can reduce lumens as Awnox said, as they reflect light differently than a normal hood. People have had a lot of success with a cooltube, but at the same point I wonder if the same success couldn't have been achieved with a regular cool-able hood.



GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Heres the girl at 6 1/2 weeks flowering. Chop at 8 weeks sound about right? Check'em out. The full picture is from a few days ago, and the other ones are from Monday.


 That depends on how you like your high, but 8 weeks is soon to be chopping personally. I'd start flushing at 8 weeks and then take it to 10 weeks or so some times a little longer. That plant looks like it is a sativa/indica mix, I think it could use more time personally. Looking good, keep it up .


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey you all feel free to get the updated animated banner in my signature if you want .


----------



## Izoc666 (Oct 5, 2011)

yo NatureaFinest, thanks for your opioion....I was thinking about tall will be better too...thanks a lot and +rep for ya

AWnox, Im planning to get the light close to plants without burn, thanks sir. +rep for ya

Doobieus, thanks for giving me head up about ladies are grower too  yes im going to get a digital electronic ballast...it should be fine, right ? thanks for your help as well. +rep for ya.

thanks fellas and gals , happy growing and Peace

666


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 5, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks Grazz, I may get another pic up since I just tied it down. I have a Bluewidow going too, but the BW is much younger than the KB. Going to get the BW to 4-6 weeks before I flip, the KB is 2 week ahead of it so it will be 6-8 weeks Veg at that point. Definitely want to get clones off both, so I'm waiting for the BW to grow a bit more. I was worried this grow would be so much harder since this is my first grow in 2 years or so, when I closed up shop . Given the new nutes, different climate, and set up I think I'm doing alright.
> 
> Dude it's sooo good no joke, it's not bad for the G2's. My girlfriend brought one home to me, I tried it without even really reading the label. Didn't even notice it was G2 until like 30 mins later lol. It's my new cotton mouth remedy lol.
> 
> ...


Im looking for more of an upbeat energized high then a couchlock, and from the research i've done, its about 8-9 weeks for a more of a 'sativa' high, 9-10 weeks for a mixed effect, and 10+ for an indica dominant 'couch-lock'. Am I about right with the 8 to 8 1/2 week harvest if i'm seeking more of a 'sativa' effect?


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 5, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Im looking for more of an upbeat energized high then a couchlock, and from the research i've done, its about 8-9 weeks for a more of a 'sativa' high, 9-10 weeks for a mixed effect, and 10+ for an indica dominant 'couch-lock'. Am I about right with the 8 to 8 1/2 week harvest if i'm seeking more of a 'sativa' effect?


what is the strain you are growing? your theory is right but the weeks vary with the strain dont worry about the weeks too much. Get yourself a jewelers loupe they are super cheap and look at the trich 

50/50 clear and milky will give you a mind high mostly milky with very few clear will give you a better mind high maybe with a good body high aswell and when you start seeing amber your bud is gonna couchloch you just my 2cents hope it helps


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 5, 2011)

Izoc666 said:


> hello fellas , this thread seems alive with 250w users !! its all good because im going to get 250w MH/HPS cool tube hood system soon...and I need your help and your opioion...im not sure which one i should get a grow tent, one is 36"x20"x62" or 46"x24"x60" ? which its ideal to control the temp and say 2 or 4 plants in the tent ? I will be highly appreicate about your help. Thank you for your time.
> 
> Happy growing and peace
> 
> yea defiantly get the taller one i have a 36x20x60 and it is waaaaaay to skinny for 2 plants. the cool tube is get idea will help with tents alot. in my grow i usually stay at the mid 80's in the summer months and in the mid 70s in the winter months a good rule of thumb is your tent with a cool tube will be around 10degrees hotter than you ambient temps i.e. if you have a room that is 70degrees your tent will prolly be close to 80 atleast that is how it works for me and my neighbors that are part of the co-op


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 5, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Heres the girl at 6 1/2 weeks flowering. Chop at 8 weeks sound about right? Check'em out. The full picture is from a few days ago, and the other ones are from Monday.


 
whats the strain, she is looking beautiful, id say 8 weeks + or - a couple days or so. what are you feeding her


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 5, 2011)

just an update for everyone.... ill be chopping all the top colas of my bubba tonight. shes still got some white hairs on her but saturday will be week 10 and that is way to long in my opinion so im gonna harvest the top and lower the light and finish out the lower stuff. The pineapple express i have in there is sooooooo frosty im gonna chop her and revegg cause out of the 2 phenos i read about i got the one that smells like straight pineapple almost made me want to go to the grocer and buy one lol so i wanna keep her around. gonna make bubble out of the PE aswell should be some awsomeness haha sorry im so high my first cola i chopped just finished drying im choppin her up and putting her in jars but i just had to have a sample....


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 5, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Im looking for more of an upbeat energized high then a couchlock, and from the research i've done, its about 8-9 weeks for a more of a 'sativa' high, 9-10 weeks for a mixed effect, and 10+ for an indica dominant 'couch-lock'. Am I about right with the 8 to 8 1/2 week harvest if i'm seeking more of a 'sativa' effect?


 You need to get a microscope if you want to tune in your high, I'd go with 9 just to be safe if you don't use a microscope. A sativa takes longer than an indica to finish/mature, and since I think you said it was bag seed and we don't know the strain the only thing I can go by is the leaves. You can manipulate the highs from an indica to kind of match to a sativa high if you harvest it early, same goes with letting a sativa go longer with more amber to get an effect closer to an indica's. Pocket microscopes are cheap, they are under 15 bucks usually.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 5, 2011)

I still think the seedling from one of the seeds from my last grow looks odd...lol. The first one is from a Nirvana Blue Mystic Feminized seed, second is a seed I got from the last grow (Nirvana BM FEM). The leaves are really much wider.. Hmmm.. maybe that means the Buds will be much wider too 

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 5, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I still think the seedling from one of the seeds from my last grow looks odd...lol. The first one is from a Nirvana Blue Mystic Feminized seed, second is a seed I got from the last grow (Nirvana BM FEM). The leaves are really much wider.. Hmmm.. maybe that means the Buds will be much wider too View attachment 1821261View attachment 1821262
> 
> Grazz


 Cross those fingers Grazz lol!! Looking healthy, they grow up so fast *tear* lol.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 5, 2011)

I chopped this cola about a day ago its been hung up in my bedroom closet.. Enjoy 

gonna chop at least another 2 tonight....


----------



## NatureaFinest (Oct 5, 2011)

Very nice gg! That bud looks awesome, and tasty! Great work


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 5, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> what is the strain you are growing? your theory is right but the weeks vary with the strain dont worry about the weeks too much. Get yourself a jewelers loupe they are super cheap and look at the trich
> 
> 50/50 clear and milky will give you a mind high mostly milky with very few clear will give you a better mind high maybe with a good body high aswell and when you start seeing amber your bud is gonna couchloch you just my 2cents hope it helps


Im pretty sure she's an indica dominant. She grew very low and fat in veg. Ive seen sativas before, and they look far taller and lankier then my plants did. So 8 1/2 to 9 weeks would be best? Where can I get a 'jewellers loupe'?


----------



## AWnox (Oct 5, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> I chopped this cola about a day ago its been hung up in my bedroom closet.. Enjoy
> 
> gonna chop at least another 2 tonight....View attachment 1821511View attachment 1821512View attachment 1821513View attachment 1821517


Nice Timing  . Bud porn rules.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 5, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Im pretty sure she's an indica dominant. She grew very low and fat in veg. Ive seen sativas before, and they look far taller and lankier then my plants did. So 8 1/2 to 9 weeks would be best? Where can I get a 'jewellers loupe'?


i bought mine on amazon for 4 bucks with shipping i would recommend at very least a 30x but i would go with a 50 or 60x... id say 8 to 9 weeks would help you to avoid such a couchlock now idn what strain you are groing but indicas will stick kick your face like a MMA fighter lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 5, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Cross those fingers Grazz lol!! Looking healthy, they grow up so fast *tear* lol.


Thanks, I did some looking around (web).. looks like Indica with the fat leaves. Funny thing on Nirvana's site.. the description for Blue Mystic non-fem seeds says "Predominately Sativa" but the feminized desciption says "Predominately Indica".. How can that be? lol. Anyway if the (my) seed turns out to be Indica I will be learning how to clone..

Grazz


----------



## tokenbrownguy (Oct 6, 2011)

Hwy, whats the most you guys have yielded off of one plant under a 250 hps in soil? Just curious.


----------



## AWnox (Oct 6, 2011)

tokenbrownguy said:


> Hwy, whats the most you guys have yielded off of one plant under a 250 hps in soil? Just curious.


Also would like to know this but in Hydro or in a WaterFarm or some similar setup with a single plant.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 6, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Also would like to know this but in Hydro or in a WaterFarm or some similar setup with a single plant.



well i can tell you in a week when my plants dry out and i find my scale that i have so conveniently misplaced atm lol


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 6, 2011)

well harvesting the colas one by one is really great for me so far the biggest cola was harvested day 63 i harvested another cola and a side bud at day 67 and i will be chopping 3 more colas either tonight or at day 70 then ill let the undergrowth swell up and harvest that around day 75 or so maybe a little sooner. Sorry im rambling i had a sample of the bubba that has been drying for 5 days and maaaaaan is it good. Enjoy all


----------



## AWnox (Oct 6, 2011)

Those look delicious if I may say so  Are all those colas coming from the same plant? If so how many colas did you end up with? 

It would be interesting to see how the rest of plants tends out when you trim the top buds and leave the bottom ones to swell up a bit. Would she use most of her energy to seal shut those snippets or concentrate more on the already developed buds? Let us know if you have any observations on this.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 6, 2011)

yea all the pics you will see are all of the BK im harvesting, the PE was poorly taken care of due to size restrictions, thas why im revegging it to do it right. There were 5 main colas that are about 2.5 feet tall and have solid buds all the way down about 1.5 feet. The cuts seal up within 24 hrs and the plant should concentrate all its energy trying to make more resin and swell the buds a little more cuz shes been getting stressed. crossing my fingers for 3oz's lol


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Also would like to know this but in Hydro or in a WaterFarm or some similar setup with a single plant.


 check out the grow that doobieus and her friend mindmelted did awile back..
mind pulled like 19 ounces dry weight off of one apple jack under 25o watts in dwc.. the name of the grow is something like doobs and mindmelted growingpalooza.. i'm sure if you go to doobs profile page, and check out all of her started threads you'll find it there, or go to mindmelteds profile page and look it up there, either way..


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 6, 2011)

19ounces from one plant under a 250! That's amazing. I will definitely be looking that beauty up when I get to my computer


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 6, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> check out the grow that doobieus and her friend mindmelted did awile back..
> mind pulled like 19 ounces dry weight off of one apple jack under 25o watts in dwc.. the name of the grow is something like doobs and mindmelted growingpalooza.. i'm sure if you go to doobs profile page, and check out all of her started threads you'll find it there, or go to mindmelteds profile page and look it up there, either way..


 Lol not to mention my impressive yield off of plants grown in half gallon ghetto pots. I miss Mind, the bastard needs to pop in and say hey lol.


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 6, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol not to mention my impressive yield off of plants grown in half gallon ghetto pots. I miss Mind, the bastard needs to pop in and say hey lol.


 oh yes, sorry to leave you out dear, i just figured they would see your wonderful work once they got the the thread.. you did kill it for such small buckets for sure..
and yah, i miss him as well.. he pops by the seed collectors thread, my favorite place on the site, lol, from time to time, but surely not enough for my likings..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 6, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> oh yes, sorry to leave you out dear, i just figured they would see your wonderful work once they got the the thread.. you did kill it for such small buckets for sure..
> and yah, i miss him as well.. he pops by the seed collectors thread, my favorite place on the site, lol, from time to time, but surely not enough for my likings..


 I agree with that.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 7, 2011)

I put the first cola that i chopped at day 63 into a jar today im pretty sure that im gonna get any where from 18 to 25 possibly even 28g just off this cola.(im taking a guess cause i still cant find my scale lmao) I snipped off a little piece that i will be toking on later and doing a before cure review, then i will do one in 4 weeks after the buds get a nice cure.She smells like straight lemon kinda like the fruit strips lemon bubble gum. im actually very impressed with the teripines (sp) of this strain. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## unclebobbyb (Oct 7, 2011)

Nice pics GreenGrower.


----------



## TastesLikeTurtles (Oct 7, 2011)

mind and doobs are my heroes!  where are ya mind? the thread is moving along nicely


----------



## racerboy71 (Oct 7, 2011)

TastesLikeTurtles said:


> mind and doobs are my heroes!  where are ya mind? the thread is moving along nicely


 mindmelted is still around, but he tends to be more of a creeper as of late, lol.. like i said earlier, he'll poke his head out once in awhile over in the seed collectors thread..
i would love to see him do another gj for sure though..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2011)

TastesLikeTurtles said:


> mind and doobs are my heroes!  where are ya mind? the thread is moving along nicely


 Ha ha too funny , we're no heroes TLT but thanks lol. Mind does need to drop his ass in here that's for sure though.

I'm doing another joint journal with Racer soon, will have our journal banner/link in my signature when we start it.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2011)

racerboy71 said:


> mindmelted is still around, but he tends to be more of a creeper as of late, lol.. like i said earlier, he'll poke his head out once in awhile over in the seed collectors thread..
> i would love to see him do another gj for sure though..


 Yeah dude I want to do another journal with Mind, and you eventually. That right there would be a great journal, it would show the capabilities of a 400 with soil, a semi soil setup with a 250 and hydro/dwc with a 250.


----------



## SnowMonkey (Oct 8, 2011)

Hi folks my first to plants seem to be ready for harvesting.. the tri comes have gone a milky Im gonna give them a day or two more and then maybe on monday harvest them bye then I should start my next grow 
which are germinating as I speak  

any advice regarding the next few days ?
as to lighting etc? should i switch of the lights completely or ?

Green grower lookin good


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 8, 2011)

thanks snowmonkey i would stick your ladies in complete darkness in a room thats in the low to mid 70's if possible. doob just posted somthing similar to your question a few pages back if you want to read her post


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 8, 2011)

Now that I have my grow room squared away I am going to use another area of that back room for a mother. Right now I have my (almost) 3 week olds under a 400 watt MH, when they go 12/12 under my 250 HPS I am planning on moving the 400 MH into this space. I have never cloned a plant but that is what I am thinking of doing for my mother. So.. just two questions atm...
1. Is it common to use a clone to make mother?
2. I will be using ebb and flow with mom, since I am not a soil grower. Is this ok?


Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Now that I have my grow room squared away I am going to use another area of that back room for a mother. Right now I have my (almost) 3 week olds under a 400 watt MH, when they go 12/12 under my 250 HPS I am planning on moving the 400 MH into this space. I have never cloned a plant but that is what I am thinking of doing for my mother. So.. just two questions atm...
> 1. Is it common to use a clone to make mother?
> 2. I will be using ebb and flow with mom, since I am not a soil grower. Is this ok?
> View attachment 1826461
> ...


 For clones use rockwool as the medium, and the put that in your main medium for the ebb and flow setup. A clone as a mother is not an uncommon thing, just be sure to take a couple. Make sure to get some rooting hormone, a dome or some kind of cover to keep in the humidity and a heating mat if you can. Also make sure that the clones get air, I've seen so many clones die because people don't let the plants breathe. 

Hope this helps Grazz and looking good man!!

Feel free to join my journal if you'd like, this goes for all of the members as well.


----------



## Green Please (Oct 8, 2011)

Here it is! hope you all appreciate it! well you better! i made it with a broken hand!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 8, 2011)

More logos are always better, everyone had different tastes but keep your attitude out of the thread please. Cause no one cares about butthurt.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2011)

Green Please said:


> k well the person who posted the thread regarding the logo failed to mention to me though our private messages that you guys got one already so i guess i just,
> WASTED MY FUCKING TIME,
> creating this fully original vector graphic. I dont want to offend the creator of the other one but anyone is welcome to use this picture for whatever the fuck they want. sorry guys.


 We have 3 logos actually, contributing is contributing and if someone likes your logo then they will use it. However with that said there is no reason to come into this thread and make a complete and utter ass of yourself and bring in negative bullshit. You didn't waste your time as we have a "Use whatever logo you like" kind of attitude, club members just preferred the design you see most. If you had actually read some of the previous pages of this thread you would have read that. So if you feel it was a waste of time, that is on you.

I am not offended by your comment, I am however offended with the ridiculous attitude you brought into this thread over something so miniscule. Not trying to be an asshole, but you surely can't expect a positive reaction to a comment like that.

Thanks for contributing the logo none the less .



Kalebaiden said:


> More logos are always better, everyone had different tastes but keep your attitude out of the thread please. Cause no one cares about butthurt.


 Agreed.


----------



## SnowMonkey (Oct 9, 2011)

hi folks what do you think do need to wait \ week longer or is she just about ready thanks


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 9, 2011)

SnowMonkey said:


> hi folks what do you think do need to wait \ week longer or is she just about ready thanks
> View attachment 1827262



I see fox tails, and a guess of your at 50/50 for trichs. 

With this info use your best judgment.


----------



## SnowMonkey (Oct 9, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> I see fox tails, and a guess of your at 50/50 for trichs.
> 
> With this info use your best judgment.



so another week and they should be tickidy boo or could i leave them in a dark for 72 hours 

Im really new to this


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 9, 2011)

Based on my scientific knowledge I don't see a use for the 72 hour dark period. Now that's not saying that I'm correct, I may not have the information I need to change my opinion on this matter.

You may want to do a little damage to your plant though. Take a push pin and stab the stem in several places, cut off half of several fan leaves. Generally abuse the plant somewhat, but not so much as to severly damage the phloegm or Xylem (under bark nutrient transportation material). Abusing your plant will make the plant push more effort into bud creation now that your almost done you should be able to slap her around quite a bit and make her think her life is in trouble so she'll put more effort into reproduction (the buds).

I don't suggest you take my word as a stand alone answer so look around and ask some questions if this worries you.


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 9, 2011)

Green Please said:


> Here it is! hope you all appreciate it! well you better! i made it with a broken hand!


 You forgot the 250watt part! lol, There are lots of HPS clubs


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 9, 2011)

Heres some more picz. Getting close to harvest! Week 7 1/2 here. Another week sound about right? Where can I buy a jewelers loupe? Radioshack doesnt exist in Canada anymore. lol


----------



## corvetteguy (Oct 9, 2011)

That looks like some good shit GP&C. Judging by the pictures that you posted it looks like 2 or 3 weeks left atleast. Wait for it to ripen it will be worth the wait trust me. Good job man.


----------



## SnowMonkey (Oct 9, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> Based on my scientific knowledge I don't see a use for the 72 hour dark period. Now that's not saying that I'm correct, I may not have the information I need to change my opinion on this matter.
> 
> You may want to do a little damage to your plant though. Take a push pin and stab the stem in several places, cut off half of several fan leaves. Generally abuse the plant somewhat, but not so much as to severly damage the phloegm or Xylem (under bark nutrient transportation material). Abusing your plant will make the plant push more effort into bud creation now that your almost done you should be able to slap her around quite a bit and make her think her life is in trouble so she'll put more effort into reproduction (the buds).
> 
> I don't suggest you take my word as a stand alone answer so look around and ask some questions if this worries you.



her pan leaves are starting to go very yellow.some of them are begining to wither. i added a pic there.. Im just not so sure what the hell I should be doin im a total noob... 

I apricate your advice Im just not intirely sure I'm being patient like I've not cut away from her  I do want to make sure i make my bud, is how I want it which is nice heady / to strong high .... 

so Im not sure what to do


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 9, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Heres some more picz. Getting close to harvest! Week 7 1/2 here. Another week sound about right? Where can I buy a jewelers loupe? Radioshack doesnt exist in Canada anymore. lol



I told you man Amazon.com has tons of em and you can order the one from radioshack on ebay aswell they are really easy to find just type it into google and youll be fine. But your girl looks awsome what strain is it again?

This is the one im thinkin about buying http://www.amazon.com/SE-Mini-Brass-Microscope-Illuminator/dp/B002E0MU70/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1318172323&sr=8-4


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

SnowMonkey said:


> hi folks what do you think do need to wait \ week longer or is she just about ready thanks


You've got 2 weeks at the minimum personally if not more, I don't see any fox tailed parts of the bud in that pic. The pistils have not even began to recede into the calyxes and too many of the pistils are still white.

As far as the dark period is concerned the scientific backing on that is.... 

When the lights go out the water drops back down to the soil/medium and the unmoveable nutes/acids start working. Basically the 2 main reason for that is to not have so much water weight in the plant when you harvest, and quick maturing/finishing up the trichs (NOT creating more but maturing the existing ones). The first holds more truth to it than the latter though, I do the dark period to lose a little more water weight but as far as the trichs maturity I have not seen enough of a result to be confident in that.



GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Heres some more picz. Getting close to harvest! Week 7 1/2 here. Another week sound about right? Where can I buy a jewelers loupe? Radioshack doesnt exist in Canada anymore. lol


Jeweler's loupe you can generally find at a jewelry, hobby, bead store or those type of stores. Other than that you're buying online, which isn't bad or anything.

You've got a few more weeks, more of the pistils are showing color in this pic than the last. You can definitely see the development between the two pics.

Hope this helps all.


----------



## 400aZip (Oct 9, 2011)

stepping up to a 250 from shitty CFLs lol. cant wait to get started! in a 2x4x6 tent, I plan on having a few 6inch fans to move the air, along with a portable AC in the room. other than temps, any other significant changes i should be aware of?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

400aZip said:


> stepping up to a 250 from shitty CFLs lol. cant wait to get started! in a 2x4x6 tent, I plan on having a few 6inch fans to move the air, along with a portable AC in the room. other than temps, any other significant changes i should be aware of?


Welcome to the club 400. You'll notice better lumen output, light penetration and happier plants. Other than that if your portable AC is an actual AC and not evaporative cooler then you shouldn't have to worry about humidity too much. If it is an actual AC then you may have to get a humidifier, other than that can't wait to see your grow.


----------



## SnowMonkey (Oct 9, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> You've got 2 weeks at the minimum personally if not more, I don't see any fox tailed parts of the bud in that pic. The pistils have not even began to recede into the calyxes and too many of the pistils are still white.
> 
> As far as the dark period is concerned the scientific backing on that is....
> 
> ...


Now thats an answer thank you  ... 

Il do that so.. mm should continue to water or ?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

SnowMonkey said:


> Now thats an answer thank you  ...
> 
> Il do that so.. mm should continue to water or ?


No problem Snowmonkey, you're welcome.

Yes definitely keep watering as you have been, when she gets closer to harvest you will want to flush 1-2 weeks prior to harvest depending on the amount of nutrients you used. I'm not sure if you are familiar with the term/practice of flushing, but in a nutshell you water with just plain water no nutes. It allows the plant to break down the remainder better, as well as getting all those nasties out of it. I wouldn't pour my nutes on my breakfast, so why intake it in my lungs or eat it?


----------



## SnowMonkey (Oct 9, 2011)

ooo and doobieus You were right just had a good look at the bigger plant under natrul light and most of the pistils are white on the top of many of the buds...So its still flowering my rent money for college should be secure 

Ive got some smaller ones at the very bottem should i get rid of them or keep as more effort into the big ones  

and thank you


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

SnowMonkey said:


> ooo and doobieus You were right just had a good look at the bigger plant under natrul light and most of the pistils are white on the top of many of the buds...So its still flowering my rent money for college should be secure
> 
> Ive got some smaller ones at the very bottem should i get rid of them or keep as more effort into the big ones
> 
> and thank you


 How tall is your plant?

When you say bottom, how far above the top soil?

I personally prune a bit of undergrowth 1-2 nodes depending on the plant/strain. You want the plants to be able to get some air in the bottoms to keep things fresh and not moldy. Mold is definitely bad bad times, plus it makes it easier to water. Generally a couple nodes up from top soil should do though. I do most of my pruning in Veg, I don't prune in Bloom really though as it stresses the plant.

With you being this late into bloom I wouldn't prune unless you are having problems big time with watering or mold. Plus the energy the plant will use to heal those wounds will be energy that could have been used to produce buds and even those small buds are useful for making hash or hash oils out of.


----------



## SnowMonkey (Oct 9, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> No problem Snowmonkey, you're welcome.
> 
> Yes definitely keep watering as you have been, when she gets closer to harvest you will want to flush 1-2 weeks prior to harvest depending on the amount of nutrients you used. I'm not sure if you are familiar with the term/practice of flushing, but in a nutshell you water with just plain water no nutes. It allows the plant to break down the remainder better, as well as getting all those nasties out of it. I wouldn't pour my nutes on my breakfast, so why intake it in my lungs or eat it?



well its my first grow i got some bud off a mate with some seeds and went from there  and these to lovely ladys came to lite ...
So its sorta like pre drying to the actual drying ?

I think I may just do this.... 

Yeah makes sense on the nuts... to..... 

have you any idea on what strain im growing and what it could be  as i dont kinda curious about it


----------



## SnowMonkey (Oct 9, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> How tall is your plant?
> 
> When you say bottom, how far above the top soil?
> 
> ...



Flacity is 39 inchs from soil to tip... Tho to be fait shes a very stretched plant i was concerned about the over all height from plant to light so i had it a little higher so its very open 

theres no mold on the plants shes as clean as a she should be  

knock on wood


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

SnowMonkey said:


> Flacity is 39 inchs from soil to tip... Tho to be fait shes a very stretched plant i was concerned about the over all height from plant to light so i had it a little higher so its very open
> 
> theres no mold on the plants shes as clean as a she should be
> 
> knock on wood


 A 250 can penetrate up to 3-4 feet or so, so you will be alright to leave them if you want. It's up to you if you want to chop them or just leave them, but like I said you can use those small popcorn under buds for some concentrates .


----------



## 400aZip (Oct 9, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome to the club 400. You'll notice better lumen output, light penetration and happier plants. Other than that if your portable AC is an actual AC and not evaporative cooler then you shouldn't have to worry about humidity too much. If it is an actual AC then you may have to get a humidifier, other than that can't wait to see your grow.



thats really the only thing I havent decided on yet. There are the cheaper units (evaporative coolers) that could be beneifical in that i can put Ona in the water to help neutralize smell. However, I really want my temperature to be perfect and I dont think those cheaper units will cut it. I have some shopping to do as far as that goes. That, and I need to pick a hood, either the CoolTube or the Euro Reflector... Im leaning towards the Euro though as it looks to give a more wide and even spread of light, has a pane of glass, and has vent flanges. I cant wait to get started as well. I love the fact that there is always something to learn and get better at in botany


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 9, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> You've got 2 weeks at the minimum personally if not more, I don't see any fox tailed parts of the bud in that pic. The pistils have not even began to recede into the calyxes and too many of the pistils are still white.
> 
> As far as the dark period is concerned the scientific backing on that is....
> 
> ...


Im looking for more of an upbeat high then a stoney couchlock, do you think 1 1/2 to 2 weeks sounds right? Ill be ordering a jewelers loupe tonight, so ill probably have it by next weekend. Ill post more pics later this week. 

Good looks


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

400aZip said:


> thats really the only thing I havent decided on yet. There are the cheaper units (evaporative coolers) that could be beneifical in that i can put Ona in the water to help neutralize smell. However, I really want my temperature to be perfect and I dont think those cheaper units will cut it. I have some shopping to do as far as that goes. That, and I need to pick a hood, either the CoolTube or the Euro Reflector... Im leaning towards the Euro though as it looks to give a more wide and even spread of light, has a pane of glass, and has vent flanges. I cant wait to get started as well. I love the fact that there is always something to learn and get better at in botany


 Well if it is in a closet, a window AC on Craigslist is easily found. A small to medium sized bedroom you will want a 5,000 - 6,000 BTU unit a 5k should work easily though. If you're concerned about temps more than anything go with a regular AC unit, because if it is humid where you live then the evaporative cooler won't do much at all those are better in dry climates like in the desert. An AC does better all around in my opinion though, regardless of environment/climate. I have lived in both desert and tropical climates, and this has been my experience. Best thing to do if you choose the window AC route, you can measure your room and calculate how many BTU's you need for that space. If you want more the portable AC style with a duct to the window or whatever, you can convert a window AC to do that with some dryer ducting and some hosing for the hot air to vent out and for the drainage from the water pan/condensation from the condensor or grill/radiator.

I have my bloom tent and clone/veg cab inside of a closet, the window AC is vented towards the closet. The hot air is vented through ducting through holes in panda film I made. I had to make a panda film door/wall because my closet door doesn't open like a normal door or a normal sliding closet door, it folds and is a big mirror. With my doors closed my temps are 76-78F in summer months, now that the season is changing it has been 74-76F lately and I will have to adjust my AC temp to account for that. My temp measurements are from a temp probe about 4 inches under my light.

Edit: Sorry for the novel lol.


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 9, 2011)

Check this out. My girl was from bagseed, but these two pictures are almost identical, and the description fits my girl perfectly. This is a pic of my girl beside a fully developed Northern Lights picture, directly from the Nirvana website. What do you think? Do I have some Northern Lights on my hands??


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Im looking for more of an upbeat high then a stoney couchlock, do you think 1 1/2 to 2 weeks sounds right? Ill be ordering a jewelers loupe tonight, so ill probably have it by next weekend. Ill post more pics later this week.
> 
> Good looks


 I'd say more towards two weeks personally, but post more pictures as the week progresses and when you get your loupe let us know the %'s and I will have a better answer for you. It's bag seed so we don't know strain, and finishing times are strain dependent, but by the looks of it you got some time.


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 9, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I'd say more towards two weeks personally, but post more pictures as the week progresses and when you get your loupe let us know the %'s and I will have a better answer for you. It's bag seed so we don't know strain, and finishing times are strain dependent, but by the looks of it you got some time.


^^ Check out that pic! What do you think? Id love an expert opinion


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Check this out. My girl was from bagseed, but these two pictures are almost identical, and the description fits my girl perfectly. This is a pic of my girl beside a fully developed Northern Lights picture, directly from the Nirvana website. What do you think? Do I have some Northern Lights on my hands??


 Could be, but strain is more than just looks, when you breed you have your parents then you have your babies from those, then you back cross those babies and get a whole slew of new babies. A lot of them exhibiting different looks, smell, taste, potency, and many other variables. There's a lot more to breeding but I just wanted to use that as an example to explain that there are so many differences in plants that it is really hard to narrow it down by just looks. With that said, looks wise yeah it sure does look close if not identical lol.

Basically trying to find out what strain bag seed is with no prior knowledge of strain, is like trying to find out who IS THE FATHER on Maury lol.


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 9, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Could be, but strain is more than just looks, when you breed you have your parents then you have your babies from those, then you back cross those babies and get a whole slew of new babies. A lot of them exhibiting different looks, smell, taste, potency, and many other variables. There's a lot more to breeding but I just wanted to use that as an example to explain that there are so many differences in plants that it is really hard to narrow it down by just looks. With that said, looks wise yeah it sure does look close if not identical lol.
> 
> Basically trying to find out what strain bag seed is with no prior knowledge of strain, is like trying to find out who IS THE FATHER on Maury lol.


Hahaha i feel ya. Its still northern lights to anyone who asks me in person though! lmao. Ive got the pictures to prove it


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Hahaha i feel ya. Its still northern lights to anyone who asks me in person though! lmao. Ive got the pictures to prove it


Lol too funny.


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 9, 2011)

Just ordered this jewelers loupe. $8 after shipping, and its 60x magnification. 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/300562373133?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## yetibear (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's my 250's worth, lol! she's a durban/northern lights at 75 days! I'm planning on harvesting at 80-85 days but the 250 is "kicking a%$!" I almost switched up to a 400, tried it for a day and a half but heat became an issue and back to the 250 I went!!
pics below are at 73 days!! luv the 250 hps!!! its just perfect for a small closet!!!!


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 9, 2011)

yetibear said:


> Here's my 250's worth, lol! she's a durban/northern lights at 75 days! I'm planning on harvesting at 80-85 days but the 250 is "kicking a%$!" I almost switched up to a 400, tried it for a day and a half but heat became an issue and back to the 250 I went!!
> pics below are at 73 days!! luv the 250 hps!!! its just perfect for a small closet!!!!


 Looking good Yeti, keep it up.


----------



## SnowMonkey (Oct 9, 2011)

yetibear said:


> Here's my 250's worth, lol! she's a durban/northern lights at 75 days! I'm planning on harvesting at 80-85 days but the 250 is "kicking a%$!" I almost switched up to a 400, tried it for a day and a half but heat became an issue and back to the 250 I went!!
> pics below are at 73 days!! luv the 250 hps!!! its just perfect for a small closet!!!!



what kinda of strain is that are you getting a high yield pardon the pun because of the strain? 

im trying to pick my next plants not easy


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 9, 2011)

SnowMonkey said:


> what kinda of strain is that are you getting a high yield pardon the pun because of the strain?
> 
> im trying to pick my next plants not easy


Im havin the same problem brother  

So many choices!  I've been looking a lot into Nirvana's: Ice and their Snow White. Anybody tried these strains?


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 9, 2011)

yetibear said:


> Here's my 250's worth, lol! she's a durban/northern lights at 75 days! I'm planning on harvesting at 80-85 days but the 250 is "kicking a%$!" I almost switched up to a 400, tried it for a day and a half but heat became an issue and back to the 250 I went!!
> pics below are at 73 days!! luv the 250 hps!!! its just perfect for a small closet!!!!


Nice fat colas! How long did you veg for? Lookin forward to harvest weights!


----------



## yetibear (Oct 9, 2011)

SnowMonkey said:


> what kinda of strain is that are you getting a high yield pardon the pun because of the strain?
> 
> im trying to pick my next plants not easy


 
Thanks All! High SnowMonkey, it's a durban poison-northern lights combo! basically my chocolate (durban poison) and a long time friend of mine's peanut butter (northern lights) and his genius little brother (a real horticulturist) and wha-laa!! a strain that kicks a$$ on both the donor strains!!! I don't even bother with the durban anymore!


----------



## yetibear (Oct 9, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Nice fat colas! How long did you veg for? Lookin forward to harvest weights!


High G.P&C! DIG THE NAME!!!! I vegged for about 6-7 weeks under 3 4' t-5's! nothing more!! in flowering I'm running the 250 up above and 1, 4' t-5 down each side of the closet! 3 lights, 358 total watts! 1 7" "american living" oscillating fan moving up and down the plant, less then $300 invested and this will be my 4th flowering!!! luv it!!!!! no heat issues whatsoever. I'll let you know what my final harvest is when done. yeti


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 9, 2011)

yetibear said:


> High G.P&C! DIG THE NAME!!!! I vegged for about 6-7 weeks under 3 4' t-5's! nothing more!! in flowering I'm running the 250 up above and 1, 4' t-5 down each side of the closet! 3 lights, 358 total watts! 1 7" "american living" oscillating fan moving up and down the plant, less then $300 invested and this will be my 4th flowering!!! luv it!!!!! no heat issues whatsoever. I'll let you know what my final harvest is when done. yeti


Haha thanks brother. Check out my thread! Everything sounds identical about our grows, Same veg time, same wattage same strain(i hope haha. mines bagseed that looks like Nirvana Northern Lights lmao) but i use CFLs to veg and compliment my HPS, instead of t5s I have one girl(18day veg) up here and another(43 day veg(6weeks)) Are you using any nutes? Im using a dyna-gro liquid bloom formula with molasses. So far its working like a charm


----------



## yetibear (Oct 10, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Haha thanks brother. Check out my thread! Everything sounds identical about our grows, Same veg time, same wattage same strain(i hope haha. mines bagseed that looks like Nirvana Northern Lights lmao) but i use CFLs to veg and compliment my HPS, instead of t5s I have one girl(18day veg) up here and another(43 day veg(6weeks)) Are you using any nutes? Im using a dyna-gro liquid bloom formula with molasses. So far its working like a charm


 
Yeah cool thread! I like using the 4 foot t-5's vertically down the sides of my closet because they stretch the light out the length of the plant! works real well for me in conjunction with the 250!! as for nutes: bc boost & bloom, awesome blossom, bud candy and calmag at the recommend amounts once every 3rd watering. As for my strain I believe due to the fact that my friends baby bro is responsible for the creation of this particular strain, were thinking were the only ones with it!!! period!!!! but being that I'm not shy about giving clones away, this probably wont hold true for long! LOL!!!


----------



## SnowMonkey (Oct 10, 2011)

it appears to have snowed last night  in my grow box


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 10, 2011)

First pic is from a Nirvana Blue Mystic feminized seed, the next two pics are from a seed that I got from the last grow (Blue Mystic). Looks kinda freaky.. lol

"Honestly Officer, it's just Leaf Lettuce" 





Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> First pic is from a Nirvana Blue Mystic feminized seed, the next two pics are from a seed that I got from the last grow (Blue Mystic). Looks kinda freaky.. lol
> 
> "Honestly Officer, it's just Leaf Lettuce"
> 
> Grazz


 Looking great Grazz, I can't wait to see how this grow pans out for you .


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 10, 2011)

I grow in a 30"x24"x 72" area.
I'm currently running a 175w mh. I plan on purchasing a hps light soon. I was thinking of going with the smaller 150w. Is the 250 too big for my area? My 175w mh bulb should work in there as well, right?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 10, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I grow in a 30"x24"x 72" area.
> I'm currently running a 175w mh. I plan on purchasing a hps light soon. I was thinking of going with the smaller 150w. Is the 250 too big for my area? My 175w mh bulb should work in there as well, right?


 250 is not too big for that space, that's actually good dimensions for a 250. A 250 will cover round about a 3ft width x 3ft length area and penetrate around 3ft - 4ft in height. Both should work fine, be more concerned about light penetration and temps if anything.

Hope this helps and welcome to the club Kidneystoner lol @ the name by the way.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hahaha. Thanks for the welcome and the name is kinda a long story. It's even a song now too!


----------



## Grow420Now (Oct 10, 2011)

I have been using 250w on my sunlit box... but ready to pump it up to 400w soon... more light bigger yield.... lets see how it goes


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 11, 2011)

There's a guy on here that's going for 1/2 pound off one plant using a 250w.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 11, 2011)

Well i chopped the whole plant yesterday and i must say i wasnt expecting nearly this much it took me and a buddy almost 2 hours to trim all the buds... so i have (4) 1pint mason jars that are full of curing bud im thinking theyll be about half full after all the water is gone. here are a few pics ill put more up later im kinda tired lol.


----------



## buds101 (Oct 11, 2011)

Is there any way to post pics off your iPhone onthis forum


----------



## NatureaFinest (Oct 11, 2011)

buds101 said:


> Is there any way to post pics off your iPhone onthis forum


 hey bro I use my storm 2 on here but I use Photobucket. But there is an image icon where u reply. Will be like a pic of a small tree where u insert em, or that's what it is on mine lol. But Photobucket was easier imo.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 11, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Well i chopped the whole plant yesterday and i must say i wasnt expecting nearly this much it took me and a buddy almost 2 hours to trim all the buds... so i have (4) 1pint mason jars that are full of curing bud im thinking theyll be about half full after all the water is gone. here are a few pics ill put more up later im kinda tired lol.


GG,

Hmmm.. no wet weight so I guess you didn't get a scale yet?  Looks real nice, was that all from one plant? Green, you did dry them there buds until the stems were crisp before plopping them in a mason jar.. right?

Grazz


----------



## yetibear (Oct 11, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> GG,
> 
> Hmmm, you did dry them there buds until the stems were crisp before plopping them in a mason jar.. right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2011)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Well i chopped the whole plant yesterday and i must say i wasnt expecting nearly this much it took me and a buddy almost 2 hours to trim all the buds... so i have (4) 1pint mason jars that are full of curing bud im thinking theyll be about half full after all the water is gone. here are a few pics ill put more up later im kinda tired lol.


 Spring loaded trim scissors for the win!! Looking good GG.



Grazzmon said:


> GG,
> 
> Hmmm.. no wet weight so I guess you didn't get a scale yet?  Looks real nice, was that all from one plant? Green, you did dry them there buds until the stems were crisp before plopping them in a mason jar.. right?
> 
> Grazz


 I was wondering this as well, good point made Grazz.



yetibear said:


> LOOKS NICE G.G.!! sadly on my grows I've noticed more like 60-70% weight loss upon curing! but that might just be in my cases!! seriously though, I hope your not curing in those jars?????


60% - 70% water weight loss is perfectly normal, actually the general rule is 75%. So you could dry them a little more, but I find the moistness of the buds is purely preference.


----------



## Turtlehermit (Oct 11, 2011)

Put up pics when they are done curing ..... OR ELSE! *Freight night music starts playing* 


GreenGrower14 said:


> Well i chopped the whole plant yesterday and i must say i wasnt expecting nearly this much it took me and a buddy almost 2 hours to trim all the buds... so i have (4) 1pint mason jars that are full of curing bud im thinking theyll be about half full after all the water is gone. here are a few pics ill put more up later im kinda tired lol.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey guys, I just chopped down one of my plants. She was vegged for around a month to a month and a half from seed then got cut on day 73 of flower and could have waited shoved couple days. I call her 4 way because I topped her at the second node and she grew 4 head sized colas and that's it. Sorry this is my only picture but y'all get the point. She is some bagseed but my buddy claims its bc bud because of the hollow stems but I think he is full of it


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 11, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> Hey guys, I just chopped down one of my plants. She was vegged for around a month to a month and a half from seed then got cut on day 73 of flower and could have waited shoved couple days. I call her 4 way because I topped her at the second node and she grew 4 head sized colas and that's it. Sorry this is my only picture but y'all get the point. She is some bagseed but my buddy claims its bc bud because of the hollow stems but I think he is full of it


 Lol yeah I think you're right, your friend is pretty full of it. Let us know how it smokes.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Alright folks I just wanted to share some pics of the final bud from the same plant as the bud above. In the side by side pics that was one of the 4 branches from the plant and I cut it in half. The closet is the whole plant hanging out preparing themselves for jars. I love my 250 and would recommend one to anyone looking to grow for personal use.


----------



## bonze309 (Oct 12, 2011)

This is going to be my first yr growing indoors I normally grow outside but screwed over by a so called friend butTryn to come up with some good beans I like havn diffrent stuff then others peac I am building a wind genartor I will have a 250 i think there called dust to dawn or securrity 3 of the t4..That way they will be getting plenty of light and should keep the cost should be way down will hav pics after i get it finnished plz feel free to drop me some hints or how many i can grow and maxmize my space


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 12, 2011)

Couple more picz. 8 weeks into flower now


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 12, 2011)

bonze309 said:


> This is going to be my first yr growing indoors I normally grow outside but screwed over by a so called friend butTryn to come up with some good beans I like havn diffrent stuff then others peac I am building a wind genartor I will have a 250 i think there called dust to dawn or securrity 3 of the t4..That way they will be getting plenty of light and should keep the cost should be way down will hav pics after i get it finnished plz feel free to drop me some hints or how many i can grow and maxmize my space


 How many were you growing outdoors? A 250 won't replicate the same results as the sun, just saying. I don't want you to be disappointed with the results if you are used to growing x amount of plants outdoors.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 12, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Couple more picz. 8 weeks into flower now


Looking great GPC!!

That plant looks like it will probably be a 12 weeker to me, the buds haven't done their final swell yet. Watch out for lockout and sensitivity to heat at this point, lockout will lock out the nutrients/have nasty salt build up. Heat will stunt growth/productivity and possibly even stretch out grow time.

Like I said though GPC, looking wonderful!!


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 12, 2011)

I think I need to look more into this lockout thing I haven't heard of that yet


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 12, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> I think I need to look more into this lockout thing I haven't heard of that yet


 Lockout is basically too much salt build up.

Roots absorb water/nutrients which uptake from the roots to the plant. Nutrients are made up of different kinds of salts. The salts when not dissolved properly because of salt build up or whatever reason makes it harder for roots to absorb nutrients properly. Soil growers run into this a lot more than hydro growers (After they dial their system in), because lockout usually only occurs in hydro when there's some big change in nutes. This is lockout in a nutshell.


----------



## yetibear (Oct 12, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Couple more picz. 8 weeks into flower now


 GOOD LOOKIN GP&C!! nice job my friend!!! should do you some goodwhen done with that grow! 

I fully agree with "doobieus" on his statement about the 12 weeks sadly thats one of the "down sides" with using the 250, it just takes a little longer, but always worth the wait!!!! again good job. yeti 

Here are some more pics of my "dn" at 80 days old today. triches are now starting to turn amber, I'd say about 80/20 as of today, planning on harvesting anytime now!


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Can someone please point me in the correct direction on lockout info. Everything I have looked at here are just people telling others they may have lockout no one ever says what is it or how its cause or a solution to the problem. Any help is appreciated since im here to learn, thanks and +rep for help


----------



## stonemalone (Oct 12, 2011)

finally got my 250w hps grow on the go. check out the link in my sig to see my 2 Blue Cheese clones, Juicy Fruit and some kinda bagseed growing


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Looking great GPC!!
> 
> That plant looks like it will probably be a 12 weeker to me, the buds haven't done their final swell yet. Watch out for lockout and sensitivity to heat at this point, lockout will lock out the nutrients/have nasty salt build up. Heat will stunt growth/productivity and possibly even stretch out grow time.
> 
> Like I said though GPC, looking wonderful!!


How do i prevent lockout? Also, I was using the dyna-gro liquid bloom formula, but ive been flushing using distilled water & molasses. Should I switch back 2 the nutes, or would continuing to use the molasses make more sense ? Im looking for an 'upbeat' high, so I'll be giving an update when my jewelers loupe comes in. Does the earlier harvest due to the trichome colour(20% amber) drastically effect the yield? Does the bud just continue to 'swell' the longer you let it sit if you really enjoy the couchlock?(Not me personally, but just to know. lol) ie. 15 week flower = HUGE 'stoney-couchlock' buds?
Thanks 4 the help


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 12, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> Can someone please point me in the correct direction on lockout info. Everything I have looked at here are just people telling others they may have lockout no one ever says what is it or how its cause or a solution to the problem. Any help is appreciated since im here to learn, thanks and +rep for help


Lockout is a general statement really... its all about PH nutes get "locked out" when the ph level drops below or rises above a certain spot on the PH scale. Im not sure about the exact ph levels but as long as you ph your water before you feed your plants youll most likely not have a problem. most people confuse deficiencies with lockout but they are different but have almost the same effect on a plant. google "what ph locks out nutrients" and you should find some info

GG


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Oct 12, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> How do i prevent lockout? Also, I was using the dyna-gro liquid bloom formula, but ive been flushing using distilled water & molasses. Should I switch back 2 the nutes, or would continuing to use the molasses make more sense ? Im looking for an 'upbeat' high, so I'll be giving an update when my jewelers loupe comes in. Does the earlier harvest due to the trichome colour(20% amber) drastically effect the yield? Does the bud just continue to 'swell' the longer you let it sit if you really enjoy the couchlock?(Not me personally, but just to know. lol) ie. 15 week flower = HUGE 'stoney-couchlock' buds?
> Thanks 4 the help



prevent lockout by keeping a regular ph around 6.5 to 7 and you shouldnt have any probs. As far as time the longer you let a plant go after it has rippened (sp) the THC will begin to degrade and turn into CBD and CBN. thus lowering potency. Amber trichs are the beginning of this process so if its a 12 week strain it might not be as potent at 15 or 16 weeks.


----------



## yetibear (Oct 12, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> Can someone please point me in the correct direction on lockout info. Everything I have looked at here are just people telling others they may have lockout no one ever says what is it or how its cause or a solution to the problem. Any help is appreciated since im here to learn, thanks and +rep for help


I know how you feel! something like this right? lockout I've found is a term thrown around alot more then it should be! in all fairness I have only had "lockout" once and it was caused by me using to much of a "good thing" and not enough of the other "good things"

Now about "lockout", what are you using for soil! nutes? how often are you feeding, is the ph level consistent? these are your 1st thing's to consider, because if you using decent soils and nutes, and your NOT over doing 1 thing or another, you wont have any sort of "lockout" 

Are you thinking about lockout because of this harvest you've just completed?? it looks to me as maybe it "missed out" on some things during it's grow! please don't feel as if I'm teasing, I assure you I'm not! my 1st grow ended up with lockout and BUD ROT!!!!7 months from seed to finish all so I could throw it out!!!


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 12, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> Can someone please point me in the correct direction on lockout info. Everything I have looked at here are just people telling others they may have lockout no one ever says what is it or how its cause or a solution to the problem. Any help is appreciated since im here to learn, thanks and +rep for help


https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/8596-nutrient-lockout-explained.html


Also, Cotton, nice nugs you've posted on the previous page. Stuff looks tasty.


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 12, 2011)

Things are progressing smoothly.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 12, 2011)

yetibear said:


> GOOD LOOKIN GP&C!! nice job my friend!!! should do you some goodwhen done with that grow!
> 
> I fully agree with "doobieus" on his statement about the 12 weeks sadly thats one of the "down sides" with using the 250, it just takes a little longer, but always worth the wait!!!! again good job. yeti
> 
> Here are some more pics of my "dn" at 80 days old today. triches are now starting to turn amber, I'd say about 80/20 as of today, planning on harvesting anytime now!


 HER you mean lol.

Looking good by the by.



7cotton7 said:


> Can someone please point me in the correct direction on lockout info. Everything I have looked at here are just people telling others they may have lockout no one ever says what is it or how its cause or a solution to the problem. Any help is appreciated since im here to learn, thanks and +rep for help


 I was taught about this by a friend of mine, who has been growing for quite some time now. Last time I talked to him he was growing/care taking in the previous state I lived which was MMJ friendly.



stonemalone said:


> finally got my 250w hps grow on the go. check out the link in my sig to see my 2 Blue Cheese clones, Juicy Fruit and some kinda bagseed growing


 Welcome to the club Stonemalone!!



GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> How do i prevent lockout? Also, I was using the dyna-gro liquid bloom formula, but ive been flushing using distilled water & molasses. Should I switch back 2 the nutes, or would continuing to use the molasses make more sense ? Im looking for an 'upbeat' high, so I'll be giving an update when my jewelers loupe comes in. Does the earlier harvest due to the trichome colour(20% amber) drastically effect the yield? Does the bud just continue to 'swell' the longer you let it sit if you really enjoy the couchlock?(Not me personally, but just to know. lol) ie. 15 week flower = HUGE 'stoney-couchlock' buds?
> Thanks 4 the help


Monitoring trichomes is more about customizing your high, however a plant will let you know when it is ready by physically having a swell and receding hairs when it is matured. 10 or 12 week is what you're probably looking at, more along the lines of 12. It doesn't keep swelling usually, however there are sativas that I have seen go for 14-16 weeks easy, like they don't stop growing lol but are usually pulled around that time anyhow because regardless if they are still growing they are ready because they have already done the final swell.



GreenGrower14 said:


> Lockout is a general statement really... its all about PH nutes get "locked out" when the ph level drops below or rises above a certain spot on the PH scale. Im not sure about the exact ph levels but as long as you ph your water before you feed your plants youll most likely not have a problem. most people confuse deficiencies with lockout but they are different but have almost the same effect on a plant. google "what ph locks out nutrients" and you should find some info
> 
> GG


 Yes PH plays a role but TDS and EC play a bigger role in that. The PH causes the EC and TDS to be off, causing the salts that are in nutrients to build up (because of not being properly dissolved due to PH) preventing the nutrients to absorb (Osmosis) through the membrane of the root. The plant's root system cannot break it down, causing lockout.



GreenGrower14 said:


> prevent lockout by keeping a regular ph around 6.5 to 7 and you shouldnt have any probs. As far as time the longer you let a plant go after it has rippened (sp) the THC will begin to degrade and turn into CBD and CBN. thus lowering potency. Amber trichs are the beginning of this process so if its a 12 week strain it might not be as potent at 15 or 16 weeks.


 Clearex is you friend, got to love a good salt leecher.

6.5 is optimal for soil and 5.8 for hydro, at these levels you intake the most nutrients.

THCA turns into THC which turns to CBN, CBD goes from CBDA to CBD. However yes the longer you mature the more the plant will metabolize into more of a heavier couch lock high.



yetibear said:


> I know how you feel! something like this right? lockout I've found is a term thrown around alot more then it should be! in all fairness I have only had "lockout" once and it was caused by me using to much of a "good thing" and not enough of the other "good things"
> 
> Now about "lockout", what are you using for soil! nutes? how often are you feeding, is the ph level consistent? these are your 1st thing's to consider, because if you using decent soils and nutes, and your NOT over doing 1 thing or another, you wont have any sort of "lockout"
> 
> Are you thinking about lockout because of this harvest you've just completed?? it looks to me as maybe it "missed out" on some things during it's grow! please don't feel as if I'm teasing, I assure you I'm not! my 1st grow ended up with lockout and BUD ROT!!!!7 months from seed to finish all so I could throw it out!!!


 When using molasses lockout isn't a term that is thrown around too much.

Ouch Yeti, should have made some hash oil to at least get something out of it. That had to hurt, ouch just ouch.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 12, 2011)

I just can't seem to get the lawn trimmings taste and smell out of my buds


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 12, 2011)

Oh and thanks again joos


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 12, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> I just can't seem to get the lawn trimmings taste and smell out of my buds


 You have to dry and cure it properly.

I dry between 3-7 days and then brown paper bag it for another few days, then throw into the mason jars burping. I usually have a 2 week jar and a 4 week jar. The 2 week jar is to get you by, and the 4 week is the better stuff. 

Drying and curing are important because it breaks down a lot of stuff like chlorophyll (causes that grassy/hay/veg smell), and other remnants of nutrients. etc. Not only that, proper drying/curing ensure an even clean burn. Most plants that are not flushed or dried/cured properly burn like shit, and instead of having a nice even burning bowl with light colored ash. You get a bowl that won't burn properly, taste funky and the ash will be more like a piece of coal.

Honestly, to me this is the most important part of the grow. As it makes what you've worked for so long, finally finished and consumable.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> You have to dry and cure it properly.
> 
> I dry between 3-7 days and then brown paper bag it for another few days, then throw into the mason jars burping. I usually have a 2 week jar and a 4 week jar. The 2 week jar is to get you by, and the 4 week is the better stuff.
> 
> Honestly, to me this is the most important part of the grow. As it makes what you've worked for so long, finally finished and consumable.


Totally agree.. I guess I'm a little more aggressive on the drying because I use a bud dryer (DIY plans somewhere on RIU), but I let them get real crispy before jarring. You'd be surprised how much moisture comes back once they are in the jars, I have even taken the buds back out of the jars and put them in the dryer again if I feel they are still too moist. The last thing you want is moldy buds. 

Two Week and Four Week jars . It's always nice to get to that one month celebration..

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 12, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Totally agree.. I guess I'm a little more aggressive on the drying because I use a bud dryer (DIY plans somewhere on RIU), but I let them get real crispy before jarring. You'd be surprised how much moisture comes back once they are in the jars, I have even taken the buds back out of the jars and put them in the dryer again if I feel they are still too moist. The last thing you want is moldy buds.
> 
> Two Week and Four Week jars . It's always nice to get to that one month celebration..
> 
> Grazz


 Even better when you get to 6 months, sooooooooo smooth my goodness!!


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 13, 2011)

So do you burp them for the whole 4 weeks? I feel my last ones were to dry when I jarred them, a little moisture came back but they were crumbly after a week and a half of burping and still taste like do do. Thanks

Edit what does the brown paper bag do? Will a small cardboard box do?


----------



## yetibear (Oct 13, 2011)

what does the brown paper bag do? Will a small cardboard box do?[/QUOTE]

Good question! some people swear by it though!! last october I harvested 2 white widows that I grew outside and cured 1 of them with the paper bag "brown grocery bag" theory and the other the way I do normally, (dry on the rack then into mason jars with the burping) and I noticed nothing between either cures! the paper bag just seemed to be an extra process in between the dry and the jar! 

The people I know who swear by it have NEVER tried it my way, they've done it that way "forever" and just swear by it!! thank goodness there's NO RULES to this game!! LOL!! at least in my state!!

Now I have talked to an "old Timer" who swears that letting it cure striate from harvest into paper bags, is the way to go, but I have never tried it that way!


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 13, 2011)

I think im going to do a test with my next lady and see what works best for me. I did some water curing on my last batch and that didn't seem to bad maybe a little harsh. I may modify it a little by rehydrating a little after drying it.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 13, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> So do you burp them for the whole 4 weeks? I feel my last ones were to dry when I jarred them, a little moisture came back but they were crumbly after a week and a half of burping and still taste like do do. Thanks
> 
> Edit what does the brown paper bag do? Will a small cardboard box do?


 Get lunch bags there are more of them but they are more effective than a grocery bag because they are smaller. The paper lunch bags (brown) soak up a lot of moisture, you want to do it as a final process of the drying. I put buds in spaced slightly, and do not stack them at all and then i turn over the buds periodically when the bottom or sides of the paper bag are moist. It really helps absorb a lot of moisture, and helps the process of curing. So in a nutshell, I dry until the outside of the buds feel crispy but the stems still bend, then I put into lunch bags until the stems snap, then into the jar and I open the jars after 12 hours the first day then open/burp for about 5-10 minutes, then 6 hours for 2 weeks burping at 5-10 minutes and the last couple of weeks 4 hours with again 5-10 minutes. Like Grazz said you wouldn't believe how much they moisten back up. The bags are way cheap for like 100 of them, you can find them at Walmart, or pretty much anywhere really. I have done different ways of drying etc, but the this way has proven best for me.

Always dry/paperbag/cure in the dark.

I hope this helps Cotton.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 13, 2011)

So its 12 hours initially for the first burp then every six hours for like 2 weeks and every 4 hours for another 2 weeks?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 13, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> So its 12 hours initially for the first burp then every six hours for like 2 weeks and every 4 hours for another 2 weeks?


 Yes with 5-10 minutes of opening/airing out/burping the jar.

When you open the jars up do a check on the buds to make sure they aren't molding etc. The purpose of curing is to slowly let the moisture out and the buds dry/metabolize the nasties. Think of it as an aged wine, the longer the better. 

You just want the buds to be somewhat dry on the outside before closing the jar back up, whether or not that will take 5-10 minutes with your environment is another thing. If you need to air them out longer then go for it, if you gotta do it shorter then do it, but just remember to make sure those buds are somewhat dry on the outside before putting them back in.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 13, 2011)

So if you want to cure for like 2 months do you burp the whole 2 months or is there a point where you seal up the jar and let it stand maybe burp it like once s day?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 13, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> So if you want to cure for like 2 months do you burp the whole 2 months or is there a point where you seal up the jar and let it stand maybe burp it like once s day?


 For a longer cure just extend the time periods. For instance the 12 hour extend to 1 week versus 1 day, the 6 hour do for 3-4 weeks instead of 2 weeks, and so on and so forth.

After enough moisture is gone, then you can just close them down and open every few days or so. Only once the majority is gone, because you can risk the chance of mold if there is too much moisture.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you soooooo much for your help, even after all the research and reading about curing I have done you have been the most helpful! Its awesome to have so much help I feel anyone can figure out anything on this site because of all the people that can explain the same thing in so many different ways its just about finding the way you understand it


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 13, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> Thank you soooooo much for your help, even after all the research and reading about curing I have done you have been the most helpful! Its awesome to have so much help I feel anyone can figure out anything on this site because of all the people that can explain the same thing in so many different ways its just about finding the way you understand it


It's all about paying it forward.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 13, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> Thank you soooooo much for your help, even after all the research and reading about curing I have done you have been the most helpful! Its awesome to have so much help I feel anyone can figure out anything on this site because of all the people that can explain the same thing in so many different ways its just about finding the way you understand it


 Like Joos said, it's all about passing down the knowledge/paying it forward. I could not have said it better myself, and you're welcome.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 14, 2011)

21 Days in and the Mutant is still looking like leaf lettuce..lol. Started LST on these 2 and added some dark time (Thanks Doob), they seem to be a little bigger each time I visit.
Pic 1 Nirvana Blue Mystic (fem seed)
Pic 2 Seed from my last BM Grow. Calling it a Mystical Mutant (MM)



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 14, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> 21 Days in and the Mutant is still looking like leaf lettuce..lol. Started LST on these 2 and added some dark time (Thanks Doob), they seem to be a little bigger each time I visit.
> Pic 1 Nirvana Blue Mystic (fem seed)
> Pic 2 Seed from my last BM Grow. Calling it a Mystical Mutant (MM)
> 
> ...


 Plants are looking good, even the mutant lol. Honestly the mutant doesn't look deformed or anything to me, looks nice and healthy. Glad the tip helped you out, keep up the great work.


----------



## frankcast04 (Oct 15, 2011)

what up guys im back, with my seconed grow, this are clones i been vaging them for 15 days from when i got them from the club, 2 platinum babbu kush and 1 LA confed, im going to be starting the 12/12 in like 4 more days , i want them to get a good root mass before i flower, they all been toped. let me know what you guys think , im using sunshine mix 4 and fox farm nuts , vermi-t.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 15, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> what up guys im back, with my seconed grow, this are clones i been vaging them for 15 days from when i got them from the club, 2 platinum babbu kush and 1 LA confed, im going to be starting the 12/12 in like 4 more days , i want them to get a good root mass before i flower, they all been toped. let me know what you guys think , im using sunshine mix 4 and fox farm nuts , vermi-t.


 Looking good Frank, keep up the good work. Gotta love the re-routing of auxins through topping/fimming or LST/SCRoG, it's a good thing =] lol.


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 15, 2011)

Started working on some LST today.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 16, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> Started working on some LST today.


 Make a support tie, it will keep the plant more steady and not tug on the roots. Then make the first LST tie, if that makes sense. Looking good though Joos.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 16, 2011)

Just a couple pics of the babies.. 

MM from seed of last grow..



Nirvana Blue Mystic (feminized seed)


MM from seed of last grow..



Nirvana Blue Mystic (feminized seed)



Grazz


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 17, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Make a support tie, it will keep the plant more steady and not tug on the roots. Then make the first LST tie, if that makes sense. Looking good though Joos.


What is a support tie? Do you just tie to the stem and tight to the rim of your bucket?


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 17, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> What is a support tie? Do you just tie to the stem and tight to the rim of your bucket?


 The support tie is the first tie you make on the plant, usually right around 2 nodes or so. You tie the off the branch at the bottom but not super tight like you were going to bend it. The support tie keeps it straight, helps with the first initial bend and helps not tug on roots. The support tie doesn't bend the plant at all, it is just tight enough to keep the main/meristem in place.

So say your support tie is going from the plant to the south, you'd want your first bend to go from the plant north. Your initial bend is ALWAYS opposite of your support tie.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok I get it that totally makes sense. Speaking of tiring down the last lady I topped I did so there were 4to colas coming off the main stem, I cut above the second node, but I evidently tied the branches down a little tight and she split right down the center of the stalk so I twist tied it back together real tight and it actually grew back together then proceeded to grow around the twist tie to where I couldn't see it any more


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 17, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> Ok I get it that totally makes sense. Speaking of tiring down the last lady I topped I did so there were 4to colas coming off the main stem, I cut above the second node, but I evidently tied the branches down a little tight and she split right down the center of the stalk so I twist tied it back together real tight and it actually grew back together then proceeded to grow around the twist tie to where I couldn't see it any more


 Yeah these plants are amazing, duct tape on snapped branches can heal the branches back too. I've had to do that before, when my buds just snapped the branches.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah when I supercrop I wrap the stem with masking tape so its easier to hold a more gradual curve instead of a 90° angled elbow


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 17, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> Yeah when I supercrop I wrap the stem with masking tape so its easier to hold a more gradual curve instead of a 90° angled elbow


 Masking tape, Duct tape, Twine and Wire the staples of stoner survival lol.


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 17, 2011)

9 weeks flowering tomorrow, what do you think?


----------



## NatureaFinest (Oct 17, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> 9 weeks flowering tomorrow, what do you think?


 Looks REAL nice to me bro! Nice and frosty. I bet she stinks so good. +rep


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 17, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> 9 weeks flowering tomorrow, what do you think?


 She is on the very very VERY start of swelling, you are right around the corner of harvest. I went ahead and compared your 8 week pictures with these, and you can see a minimal swell with the calyxes and you'll notice that the hairs are starting to recede/get shorter as the calyxes swell more. Looks great GPC, keep up the fine work.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 18, 2011)

It looks great, is that an 11 week plant?


----------



## newbie1122 (Oct 18, 2011)

good stuff


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Oct 18, 2011)

hi i made a thread but i think i should of posted it on here just wanted some advise im a 250wat user i guess i fit in here lol please provide advice on this thread *https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/477447-full-spectrum-bulbp-hps-grolux.html* i just wanted help on which bulb i should use through out. thanks


----------



## yetibear (Oct 18, 2011)

High All, well todays the day, HARVEST TIME!!!! the 250 closet grow has come to an end and is going DIE!!!!  

She did extremely well! she lived life in a 3 gallon planters pot in a combo of happy frog and oceans floor soils! and seemed to luv it! she'll be missed! lol!!! but her fruits will be loved 

Below are some pics of her and her sister (which was grown outside) the sun obviously kicks a$$ on a 250, but the "little light that can" did very well for itself!!! I'm very happy with what I can do with 250 watts of light!! below are at 85 days for the 250 and late may for the outside girl! thanks for looking. yeti


----------



## yetibear (Oct 18, 2011)

yetibear said:


> High All, well todays the day, HARVEST TIME!!!! the 250 closet grow has come to an end and is going DIE!!!!
> 
> She did extremely well! she lived life in a 3 gallon planters pot in a combo of happy frog and oceans floor soils! and seemed to luv it! she'll be missed! lol!!! but her fruits will be loved
> 
> Below are some pics of her and her sister (which was grown outside) the sun obviously kicks a$$ on a 250, but the "little light that can" did very well for itself!!! I'm very happy with what I can do with 250 watts of light!! below are at 85 days for the 250 and late may for the outside girl! thanks for looking. yeti


 

here's her sister


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice Yeti!!

Outdoor plants make Doobs happy, verrrrry happy lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2011)

ForbidenHaze said:


> hi i made a thread but i think i should of posted it on here just wanted some advise im a 250wat user i guess i fit in here lol please provide advice on this thread *https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/477447-full-spectrum-bulbp-hps-grolux.html* i just wanted help on which bulb i should use through out. thanks


 Neither of those are considered "Full spectrum", one is blue/daylight and the other is red/bloom. You get full spectrum by using both the blue and red spectrums, you could even throw in some uv for the purple. If you are asking which bulb would do best in a full grow, from start to finish a HPS would do you better justice, just my 2 cents.

Also welcome to the club.


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Oct 18, 2011)

hey i thought i share this any feedback will be great thanks they in flower for about 5 to 6 weeks under a full spec bulb and hps 250 for 2 weeks till i decided the full spec bulb seems to do a finer job


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 18, 2011)

ForbidenHaze said:


> hey i thought i share this any feedback will be great thanks they in flower for about 5 to 6 weeks under a full spec bulb and hps 250 for 2 weeks till i decided the full spec bulb seems to do a finer job
> 
> View attachment 1843845View attachment 1843847View attachment 1843848View attachment 1843853View attachment 1843856View attachment 1843860


 Puuuurpleee


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 18, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> She is on the very very VERY start of swelling, you are right around the corner of harvest. I went ahead and compared your 8 week pictures with these, and you can see a minimal swell with the calyxes and you'll notice that the hairs are starting to recede/get shorter as the calyxes swell more. Looks great GPC, keep up the fine work.


 How much longer do you think I should let them go for?


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Oct 18, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Neither of those are considered "Full spectrum", one is blue/daylight and the other is red/bloom. You get full spectrum by using both the blue and red spectrums, you could even throw in some uv for the purple. If you are asking which bulb would do best in a full grow, from start to finish a HPS would do you better justice, just my 2 cents.
> 
> Also welcome to the club.


hey thanks for welcome and reply  after a few grows i have notice im getting abetter result with the full spec bulb also looking at the chart it has more red then the hps bulb im using now but what im worried about is 21,000 lumens but the colour output is much better and the bulb is similair to the philips master color cmh. however my hps pumps out 33,000 lumen of wasted orange yellow light but still some red init but not as much as my full spec or daylight bulb which has full colour in all spectrum even uv.


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Oct 18, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Puuuurpleee


its actually pink with purple tints i try get a better pics camera not very good sorry  but damn its stinks of radioctive waste with hint of sweet berry lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2011)

GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> How much longer do you think I should let them go for?


 I say 12 personally, good possibility it might be done at 11 though.



ForbidenHaze said:


> hey thanks for welcome and reply  after a few grows i have notice im getting abetter result with the full spec bulb also looking at the chart it has more red then the hps bulb im using now but what im worried about is 21,000 lumens but the colour output is much better and the bulb is similair to the philips master color cmh. however my hps pumps out 33,000 lumen of wasted orange yellow light but still some red init but not as much as my full spec or daylight bulb which has full colour in all spectrum even uv.


 Ah okay that makes sense now, I was under the impression you were using just a MH not a CMH =P. Might have missed it in your post, but now it's been clarified....

You would be better off using the 250 HPS and using supplement lighting either from CFL's or T5's more lumens and still close to full spectrum in my opinion. If you don't want to go through the whole supplement lighting bit, then just use the full spectrum at least this way you still get the full spectrum. However your lumens will take a hit, and that chart shows the highest output color as blue and close to green which is neutral. Out of your 2 options the HPS with some supplement lighting would be the better and more balanced way to go. I think aside from the whole being in the better/right spectrum for better performance through certain stages of growth, lumens are more important than color.

Nice lavender toned buds by the by.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 18, 2011)

I was curious on how I know when its time for a new bulb? I bought my 250 used and the guy said it was down like 15%, and I have used it at 12/12 for about 4 months


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> I was curious on how I know when its time for a new bulb? I bought my 250 used and the guy said it was down like 15%, and I have used it at 12/12 for about 4 months


 1-2 grows is what a light will usually put out good performance with, after that it diminishes a heck of a lot faster.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 18, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Make a support tie, it will keep the plant more steady and not tug on the roots. Then make the first LST tie, if that makes sense. Looking good though Joos.




Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 18, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> 1-2 grows is what a light will usually put out good performance with, after that it diminishes a heck of a lot faster.


Dang.. learn something new every day. This would have been my 4th with the same bulb. Good thing I have 2 fresh spares on hand..

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 18, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Dang.. learn something new every day. This would have been my 4th with the same bulb. Good thing I have 2 fresh spares on hand..
> 
> Grazz


 Yeah that's a good thing that you got spares lol. I mean you can still use them for more than 1-2 grows, but the performance of the bulb/lumens definitely takes a hit.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 19, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah that's a good thing that you got spares lol. I mean you can still use them for more than 1-2 grows, but the performance of the bulb/lumens definitely takes a hit.


Doob,
Do you use a light meter to check the output?

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 19, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Doob,
> Do you use a light meter to check the output?
> 
> Grazz


 Nope I don't, I feel most light meters don't work that great in all honesty, same with water meters. You don't need a light meter to notice it in your plants, and you don't need a light meter to realize the light is easier on your eyes because it's just not as bright as it was. 

When you get a brand new light you'll notice that when you go in to check on the plants, that when you come out you will usually have a glare. Kind of like when you stare at white too long, you can get that pink glare that gives everything a pinkish hue to it, it's sort of like that. You'll notice that after a couple of grows you don't get that glare anymore and if you do it's not as intense, that's what I mean by easier on the eyes. However with that said, a friend of mine has used a light meter and noticed performance diminishing as well.

Tools are awesome when growing, but I try to keep myself away from as much as possible. I feel that if you depend on your tools too much, that you will never really learn to read a plant or it's surroundings. I don't want to be stuck in another position where a tool goes to crap and I'm stuck up shit's creek with no paddle. Noticed I said "another" lol, yeah learning experiences are greeeeeeeeeat .


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 19, 2011)

Good to know, I think im going to have to be looking for a new bulb, hewing there isn't a hydro shop within an hour of town, ebay here I come


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 19, 2011)

Also when you say 1-2 grows is that with vegging under it because I do perpetual weigh veg. In a diff box for about 2-3 weeks before they hit the hps


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 19, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> Good to know, I think im going to have to be looking for a new bulb, hewing there isn't a hydro shop within an hour of town, ebay here I come


 HTG has an Ebay account as well, or they used to a couple years back. Either way you should see if they do, sometimes you can find stuff cheaper on their Ebay store than their website store.



7cotton7 said:


> Also when you say 1-2 grows is that with vegging under it because I do perpetual weigh veg. In a diff box for about 2-3 weeks before they hit the hps


 This goes for any of your lights really. It's a good idea to switch any HID lights out every 1-2 grows (3 if you're pushing it), CFL's every grow single grow supplement or not, T5's 1-2 grows.

You don't absolutely _have_ to do it, it's just a good idea and good practice. I'm sure you could get away with a bunch of grows with the same light, it's just after the first couple or so you won't get as great of a final outcome is all.


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Oct 19, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I say 12 personally, good possibility it might be done at 11 though.
> 
> 
> Ah okay that makes sense now, I was under the impression you were using just a MH not a CMH =P. Might have missed it in your post, but now it's been clarified....
> ...



Thanks for that doobs  what i will do is switch on my full spec bulb at the same time as my 250 hps for about 5 hours a day or should i keep it on through out i dont think i have room for t5s i wouldnt mind less heat and cost less to run lol./


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 19, 2011)

Will the plants diminish in overall characteristics or does it just stay shorter or something like get airy buds?


----------



## CEEJR (Oct 19, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> 1-2 grows is what a light will usually put out good performance with, after that it diminishes a heck of a lot faster.


The HPS/MH bulbs at work still blind me and they've been hanging unchanged the elleven years I've been workin here. I know they diminish output over time but 1 or 2 grows.


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Oct 19, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> Will the plants diminish in overall characteristics or does it just stay shorter or something like get airy buds?


airy buds are normaly due with lack of light but some strains tend to be airy mainly sativas but not to much of airy, but if it is very airy try get the light closer


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Oct 19, 2011)

i have used my same hps for 3 grows and i added a new one to see if it made a difference honestly i havnt yet , im still getting decent results but depends on the hps bulb make


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 19, 2011)

Uh-oh .. Looks like I started something.Should be interesting.

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 19, 2011)

CEEJR said:


> The HPS/MH bulbs at work still blind me and they've been hanging unchanged the elleven years I've been workin here. I know they diminish output over time but 1 or 2 grows.


 It's still a HID, and it still has a high discharge of light/lumens. Plants like light/lumens our retinas not so much. Just because a light turns on, doesn't mean it is still putting out the same amount of lumens.

Also MH will go faster than a HPS, it does depend on brand mostly. Like SonAgro bulbs you want to change sooner than a standard say Phillips HPS.



7cotton7 said:


> Will the plants diminish in overall characteristics or does it just stay shorter or something like get airy buds?


 You'll notice less production overall, as far as airy buds heat and lack of light or strain can cause that.



ForbidenHaze said:


> Thanks for that doobs  what i will do is switch on my full spec bulb at the same time as my 250 hps for about 5 hours a day or should i keep it on through out i dont think i have room for t5s i wouldnt mind less heat and cost less to run lol./


 I'm kind of confused as to what your setup includes. Are you running separate cabs/tents for this or is this all just one cab? If it's just one cab then use both hps and full spectrum together (IF you can handle that heat), that will give you best results.

I am pretty sure the dual grow journal I have going will soon be a trio. One running 400 hps soil, me running 250 soil, and a T5 S.o.G. DWC I believe. I will let you all know when the T5 comes in, if it does. So you guys can see comparisons between the 3 different lights and grows.



Grazzmon said:


> Uh-oh .. Looks like I started something.Should be interesting.
> 
> Grazz


Lol lots of responses, it's a good thing =P.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 19, 2011)

Also on another note, these are general rules of thumb. However with that said if you want to know what your specific lifetime on your bulb is, it will say how many hours on the box the bulb came in. It's good practice, don't cheat yourselves out of more yield or nicer buds.


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Oct 20, 2011)

yeh sorry its in a tent 1 metre x2 and the bulbs will fit on 1 reflector one side hps the other full spec, sure let me know regarding the experiment that will be interesting to find out the results.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 20, 2011)

ForbidenHaze said:


> yeh sorry its in a tent 1 metre x2 and the bulbs will fit on 1 reflector one side hps the other full spec, sure let me know regarding the experiment that will be interesting to find out the results.


 Cool, do you have a good ventilation setup as well? Like I said if you can handle the heat, by all means use both together. I was under the impression you could only use one or the other in your hood. Since you have 2 mogul connections for both lights, go for it. I will let you know when my old journal partner joins in with my current journal partner and I for sure.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Oct 20, 2011)

I was thinking about adding a second 250 to my box instead of upgrading to a 400 and was curious if anyone has pics or an experience with doing this


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Oct 20, 2011)

yeh sure with the 2 250 you have a better spread of light but cost more to run and has more heat , however the 400 penerates the conopy better, less heat then the 2 250, cost less to run then the 250 watt and only need to worry about one ballast and one bulb hehe. and yeh im switching to my 400 give that end boost


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Oct 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Cool, do you have a good ventilation setup as well? Like I said if you can handle the heat, by all means use both together. I was under the impression you could only use one or the other in your hood. Since you have 2 mogul connections for both lights, go for it. I will let you know when my old journal partner joins in with my current journal partner and I for sure.


yeh the ventalation is good it depends on the weather lol, now its cold season and i have had both on and the temp was around 28-29 when very cold i struggle to get it to 25 thats just the one on . thanks doobs i will be looking forward to it


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 20, 2011)

ForbidenHaze said:


> yeh the ventalation is good it depends on the weather lol, now its cold season and i have had both on and the temp was around 28-29 when very cold i struggle to get it to 25 thats just the one on . thanks doobs i will be looking forward to it


 Ah yeah you're in the low 80's F at 28-29C. Proper CFM's for your space does help with heat, but running two HID lights in that small of a space.... You might want to look into an AC and seeing if you can get a dual cool hood. I mean if you're struggling to keep 25C/77F with just one light, it's really going to be rough to run both those bulbs or even a 400. I think you should tackle the heat first before even trying to choose whether or not to go with both bulbs. It'll be less stress to worry about.

Also no prob Fhaze.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 20, 2011)

ForbidenHaze said:


> yeh sure with the 2 250 you have a better spread of light but cost more to run and has more heat , however the 400 penerates the conopy better, less heat then the 2 250, cost less to run then the 250 watt and only need to worry about one ballast and one bulb hehe. and yeh im switching to my 400 hehe give that end boost hehe


 Pretty much how I would've answered Cotton lol.


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Oct 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Ah yeah you're in the low 80's F at 28-29C. Proper CFM's for your space does help with heat, but running two HID lights in that small of a space.... You might want to look into an AC and seeing if you can get a dual cool hood. I mean if you're struggling to keep 25C/77F with just one light, it's really going to be rough to run both those bulbs or even a 400. I think you should tackle the heat first before even trying to choose whether or not to go with both bulbs. It'll be less stress to worry about.
> 
> Also no prob Fhaze.


yeh sure i give that i go Doobs thanks. I just got the temp down to 27.5 will that be fine? finally got some fresh air in at the room , im using the 250 with lumen boost give that extra 10% boost and regarding the second bulb i will put it on for about 4 hours with the hps on full 12hr aday just so it gets some full spectrum


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 21, 2011)

ForbidenHaze said:


> yeh sure i give that i go Doobs thanks. I just got the temp down to 27.5 will that be fine? finally got some fresh air in at the room , im using the 250 with lumen boost give that extra 10% boost and regarding the second bulb i will put it on for about 4 hours with the hps on full 12hr aday just so it gets some full spectrum


 81.5F is a little high in my opinion, don't get me wrong a plant can handle a lot and will still grow at that temp. However the growth might not be as good as it should, where are you getting your temp measurement from? Couple inches below the light or top or bottom or what? Take a temp measurement from 4-8 inches under the light. It is usually 4-6 but an extra 2 inches will give you more cushion to work with.

Cool Fhaze keep us updated.


----------



## AWnox (Oct 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> 81.5F is a little high in my opinion, don't get me wrong a plant can handle a lot and will still grow at that temp. However the growth might not be as good as it should, where are you getting your temp measurement from? Couple inches below the light or top or bottom or what? Take a temp measurement from 4-8 inches under the light. It is usually 4-6 but an extra 2 inches will give you more cushion to work with.
> 
> Cool Fhaze keep us updated.


Wouldn't it also have to do with the strain your working with though? I am currently growing Kalashnikova and she likes it to be a bit over 81 around 83-85 and humid about 70-80%RH; other strain I've had before do better with a day temp at 75-80 but this Kalashnikova grows faster at higher temps. I have my 250W at around 12-13 inches and everyday she's growing lose to an inch so everyday I have to raise the lights an inch or so. She's on day 21 today, nutes at 550ppm and boy does she love the light. Every morning she wakes up with me and her lights come on as my alarm sounds and she's always with her arms raised sort of praising the light then at night right before bedtime she get's droopy and tired. It's really cool to have that connection with your grow; wish my 6 hours of sleep would do me better than her though, haven't slept more than 6 hours in years. Any who those are my 2 cents. Hope it helps....somehow. 

Oh and I have a digital thermometer at the same level of the canopy so as she grows the thermometer is raised too; placed really close to the waterfall hanging.


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Oct 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> 81.5F is a little high in my opinion, don't get me wrong a plant can handle a lot and will still grow at that temp. However the growth might not be as good as it should, where are you getting your temp measurement from? Couple inches below the light or top or bottom or what? Take a temp measurement from 4-8 inches under the light. It is usually 4-6 but an extra 2 inches will give you more cushion to work with.
> 
> Cool Fhaze keep us updated.


thanks for that info i have now got it down to around 24 the temp is measured 6 inches below the side of the reflector and the tops are 8-9 inches below the reflector, im getting the cool air from outside hopefully it should stay ive changed to a 5 inch extractor it has made a difference


----------



## ForbidenHaze (Oct 21, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Wouldn't it also have to do with the strain your working with though? I am currently growing Kalashnikova and she likes it to be a bit over 81 around 83-85 and humid about 70-80%RH; other strain I've had before do better with a day temp at 75-80 but this Kalashnikova grows faster at higher temps. I have my 250W at around 12-13 inches and everyday she's growing lose to an inch so everyday I have to raise the lights an inch or so. She's on day 21 today, nutes at 550ppm and boy does she love the light. Every morning she wakes up with me and her lights come on as my alarm sounds and she's always with her arms raised sort of praising the light then at night right before bedtime she get's droopy and tired. It's really cool to have that connection with your grow; wish my 6 hours of sleep would do me better than her though, haven't slept more than 6 hours in years. Any who those are my 2 cents. Hope it helps....somehow.
> 
> Oh and I have a digital thermometer at the same level of the canopy so as she grows the thermometer is raised too; placed really close to the waterfall hanging.


 that sounds awesome, have you put any pics up of your grow


----------



## AWnox (Oct 21, 2011)

ForbidenHaze said:


> that sounds awesome, have you put any pics up of your grow


Na not yet. I'm somewhat hesitant about it to be honest. Although I have taken pics since she was a little baby with it's shell in the WF I have yet to upload any. I really want to show her off, specially since everyone apparently has this bad idea about Kalashnikova but let me tell you man, she is a beast; the main stem is about the size of a crayola markers you know, she has like 9 or 10 nodes already and everyday I seem to see a new one since the past few days, I'm not sure if it's her genetics only but I know that the WF also works great for every strain. Since the day she was placed in the WF I have her under the 250W MH and she LOVES it, always keeping the lights from 10 to 13 inches with a 6 inch fan blowing into the light but not with a cool tube because that reduces the luminous output, just straight into the open light, no Mylar no special effects or nothing, just GH Nova Bloom and a bit of Micro to elevate the N a bit more during the veg period and lastly the Waterfarm with a extra duo spiraled tube air-stone connected to a 30 gl air pump and the custom pump that comes with the WF.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 21, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Wouldn't it also have to do with the strain your working with though? I am currently growing Kalashnikova and she likes it to be a bit over 81 around 83-85 and humid about 70-80%RH; other strain I've had before do better with a day temp at 75-80 but this Kalashnikova grows faster at higher temps. I have my 250W at around 12-13 inches and everyday she's growing lose to an inch so everyday I have to raise the lights an inch or so. She's on day 21 today, nutes at 550ppm and boy does she love the light. Every morning she wakes up with me and her lights come on as my alarm sounds and she's always with her arms raised sort of praising the light then at night right before bedtime she get's droopy and tired. It's really cool to have that connection with your grow; wish my 6 hours of sleep would do me better than her though, haven't slept more than 6 hours in years. Any who those are my 2 cents. Hope it helps....somehow.
> 
> Oh and I have a digital thermometer at the same level of the canopy so as she grows the thermometer is raised too; placed really close to the waterfall hanging.


 That's why I put in the keyword "might", anyhow I'd imagine it would. Considering different strains come from different regions. I'd imagine some have higher thresholds for heat and may even perform better in higher temps. Like if a strain is from an African region it's more than likely going to have a lot higher heat threshold than say a strain from an Asian region and may even perform better. 

However with that said in my experience high heat has always hurt my grow, this is why I have my ventilation tuned in. I have 2 different temp probes I am using, one stays on the coolable hood (not tube) around 4 inches from the tops of the plants. As my plants grow I will raise the light and the probe goes with it so I don't have to consistently adjust the temp probe. The other probe is down on soil, to make sure the soil isn't getting too cold to screw my root performance up.

I think grow advice is very much based on experience which is really awesome, because you can get so much input from so many different people =].



AWnox said:


> Na not yet. I'm somewhat hesitant about it to be honest. Although I have taken pics since she was a little baby with it's shell in the WF I have yet to upload any. I really want to show her off, specially since everyone apparently has this bad idea about Kalashnikova but let me tell you man, she is a beast; the main stem is about the size of a crayola markers you know, she has like 9 or 10 nodes already and everyday I seem to see a new one since the past few days, I'm not sure if it's her genetics only but I know that the WF also works great for every strain. Since the day she was placed in the WF I have her under the 250W MH and she LOVES it, always keeping the lights from 10 to 13 inches with a 6 inch fan blowing into the light but not with a cool tube because that reduces the luminous output, just straight into the open light, no Mylar no special effects or nothing, just GH Nova Bloom and a bit of Micro to elevate the N a bit more during the veg period and lastly the Waterfarm with a extra duo spiraled tube air-stone connected to a 30 gl air pump and the custom pump that comes with the WF.


 Well now....

Why are you so reluctant if you don't mind me asking? We all share pics of our grows, mine are in my journal and I will probably start posting when I get into bloom. Feel free to post your pics, I have been on this site for quite some time and have never had an issue. Not just myself but others as well, they haven't had issues or ill will. Now I'm not saying post pics with your face all hey what's up style with your plants. However sharing can't be THAT bad, and we'd all like to see what your gals look like.


----------



## AWnox (Oct 21, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> That's why I put in the keyword "might", anyhow I'd imagine it would. Considering different strains come from different regions. I'd imagine some have higher thresholds for heat and may even perform better in higher temps. Like if a strain is from an African region it's more than likely going to have a lot higher heat threshold than say a strain from an Asian region and may even perform better.
> 
> However with that said in my experience high heat has always hurt my grow, this is why I have my ventilation tuned in. I have 2 different temp probes I am using, one stays on the coolable hood (not tube) around 4 inches from the tops of the plants. As my plants grow I will raise the light and the probe goes with it so I don't have to consistently adjust the temp probe. The other probe is down on soil, to make sure the soil isn't getting too cold to screw my root performance up.
> 
> ...


Very good point friend. I don't know exactly why just paranoid I suppose. Never really had a journal of any grow so I feel shy too in a way xD. After you say that it makes me feel more comfortable about sharing, and yes you are absolutely right sharing is def caring.  I'll keep this thread posted when I start the journal. I'll make you guys (250W club) proud.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 21, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Very good point friend. I don't know exactly why just paranoid I suppose. Never really had a journal of any grow so I feel shy too in a way xD. After you say that it makes me feel more comfortable about sharing, and yes you are absolutely right sharing is def caring.  I'll keep this thread posted when I start the journal. I'll make you guys (250W club) proud.


 Lol it's okay, almost everyone was probably paranoid. I know I was reluctant for some time to even join a site like this, let alone post pictures. It was a very good friend of mine who I've known for awhile that put my paranoia at rest. Since then well.... you know the rest lol.

Make yourself proud and surely everyone else will be proud as well. We are our own worst critics lol.

Keep us updated on the grow/pics.


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 22, 2011)

*LST seems to be going well enough. I cracked a branch, but put it right back in place and I expect it to heal (and form a nice knuckle) within a few days.


I've considered another change to my grow box. Now that I have two fans installed, it has crossed my mind that I could upgrade to a higher wattage bulb if I connect my four inch fan to my hood, which has been designed to receive a four inch flange on any face.

This would leave my more than capable six inch fan to circulate air while the 4 inch fan is pulling directly from the hood. 

One thing I wonder, however, is whether my space is too small to justify a larger light, be it a 400w or 600w. Will a more powerful bulb produce a sufficiently positive marginal rate of return relative to the increased cost of purchasing and operating that bulb?

Put another way, given my small cabinet size, will buying a larger bulb make the price I pay per unit for marijuana go up?
*


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 22, 2011)

Just figured I'd add a link to my Journal here.. first Journal attempt. This is my 4th Grow and I have 2 plants in the Journal. One is a Nirvana Blue Mystic (fem) and the other I am calling Mystical Mutant is from my last grow of Blue Mystic that I took to seed.
I think I know now why the last grow went to seed, I had a huge heat problem and didn't know any better.. I let the cab get into the mid to upper 90's when I was 6 weeks into flower. This will not happen again..

Grazz

Here is where I am keeping the Journal: Grazzmon Grow 4


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 22, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> *LST seems to be going well enough. I cracked a branch, but put it right back in place and I expect it to heal (and form a nice knuckle) within a few days.
> 
> 
> I've considered another change to my grow box. Now that I have two fans installed, it has crossed my mind that I could upgrade to a higher wattage bulb if I connect my four inch fan to my hood, which has been designed to receive a four inch flange on any face.
> ...


 Damn dude you got almost every auxin routing technique in your grow lol.

A 400 will bump the heat up substantially as well as cost more in electricity so..... yes it will make it cost more per unit/gram. Also get those cords off the ground, that's just asking for trouble.

If you're going to upgrade, make sure to get dryer ducting and duct/vent the air through your hood. So inside the cab it should go like this Carbon filter>ducting>hood>ducting>fan>exhaust. This will dedicate cooling/venting of your biggest heat source, which is your light. If you choose you can add more ventilation to the cab solely but you will need another carbon filter. This is a passive intake system.

Joos you should ask Racerboy my journal partner, he went from 250 to 400. You can post in our journal, my invite went out to everyone in the 250 club and even if people aren't from the 250 club I don't care. Everyone's welcome =]. I know Racer has to keep his AC (window) on 24/7, I leave mine on 24/7 but the cooling turns on and off. Not sure if his is on cool 24/7 or what, you'd have to ask him. He's a great person, and one of my closest friends these days on and off the forums.



Grazzmon said:


> Just figured I'd add a link to my Journal here.. first Journal attempt. This is my 4th Grow and I have 2 plants in the Journal. One is a Nirvana Blue Mystic (fem) and the other I am calling Mystical Mutant is from my last grow of Blue Mystic that I took to seed.
> I think I know now why the last grow went to seed, I had a huge heat problem and didn't know any better.. I let the cab get into the mid to upper 90's when I was 6 weeks into flower. This will not happen again..
> 
> Grazz
> ...


 I thought you were being too quiet lately lol.

Uh yeah lol that'll do it buddy, high heat is such a killer for me as well. I have never had a good result from high heat personally, it's def my thorn in my side lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 22, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I thought you were being too quiet lately lol.
> 
> Uh yeah lol that'll do it buddy, high heat is such a killer for me as well. I have never had a good result from high heat personally, it's def my thorn in my side lol.


 Yeah Doob,
After the post you made about 81*F being a little high I did some reading.. guess you never stop learning huh? 

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 22, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Yeah Doob,
> After the post you made about 81*F being a little high I did some reading.. guess you never stop learning huh?
> 
> Grazz


 Lol yeah even with all the knowledge/experience I have, I still stumble on something new here and there still. It's an art and art is not very easily mastered, if even achievable.

Glad you worked that out Grazz, and always feel free to hit me up with a question or for more clarification buddy =].


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 23, 2011)

Posted these in the Journal and figured some of the 250 Club might like.. 


Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 23, 2011)

Mutant Leaf..


----------



## strangelistener (Oct 23, 2011)

great idea mate..been using cfls so far..at first they were ok but 3 grows under my belt and they are yeilding less and less...going to buy a 250w hps duel spec this week so i'll be shouting you on a few occasions for info if thats alright....cheers mate


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 24, 2011)

strangelistener said:


> great idea mate..been using cfls so far..at first they were ok but 3 grows under my belt and they are yeilding less and less...going to buy a 250w hps duel spec this week so i'll be shouting you on a few occasions for info if thats alright....cheers mate


 Welcome to the club Strange.

CFL's you have to change out every grow to get best results, they go quick. Feel free to ask any questions and share your pics, can't wait to see what you got growing =].


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 24, 2011)

Just noticed an aroma escaping the room. Huh, 5 weeks into Veg and I had to turn on the CF, just when I got the temps perfect..lol. 

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 24, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Just noticed an aroma escaping the room. Huh, 5 weeks into Veg and I had to turn on the CF, just when I got the temps perfect..lol.
> 
> Grazz


 Lol Grazz I feel your pain, I was planning on switching to bloom but.... I need to switch out the old carbon with some new carbon. My gals are in veg too and whooo man they're stiiiiinky already. Came back home yesterday and yeah smelled all the way down the hallway lol. Sucks because they're so ready to switch, going to get the clone tent set up tonight. 2 tents, 1 closet man it's gonna be cramped lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 24, 2011)

Doob, 
My plants have been growing terrifically, and I am still at less than 1/2 strength nutes,(I took some pics but left the camera in the room, I'll post them later) I may be looking at them too much but when I noticed the tips on some of the older leaves with just a tiny bit of browning I didn't want to bump the nutes at all. I figure if they are still growing like they are they must be happy.
I will be switching to bloom in the next few days also, just trying to be sure I have the light from my cloning/mother area blocked off. That was a question I had for you.. Does it really need to be absolutely dark? 

Oh yeah, I "think" temps won't be as much of an issue when I switch over to the 250 HPS from the 400 MH. Of course when I get some "New" CFL's for fill-in I will surely have to fiddle with it again. 

Grazz


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 25, 2011)

10 and a half weeks flowering. She close to the chop?


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 25, 2011)

GPC,
How do the tricomes look? Can't really tell from the pics but if your not flushing you might want to start soon.

Grazz


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 26, 2011)

Cracked and hanging by a thread, now healing toward a full recovery.


----------



## GrapePhilly&Chronic (Oct 26, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> GPC,
> How do the tricomes look? Can't really tell from the pics but if your not flushing you might want to start soon.
> 
> Grazz


Its hard to tell. My jewelers loupe is tiny. Ill try and get a good look at the trichomes when i turn the lights on, And I started flushing early, thinking the grow would finish sooner then it did. Ive been flushing for about 2-3 weeks now. Think theyll be ready for the chop this weekend?


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 26, 2011)

Kinda quiet Doob..


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 26, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Doob,
> My plants have been growing terrifically, and I am still at less than 1/2 strength nutes,(I took some pics but left the camera in the room, I'll post them later) I may be looking at them too much but when I noticed the tips on some of the older leaves with just a tiny bit of browning I didn't want to bump the nutes at all. I figure if they are still growing like they are they must be happy.
> I will be switching to bloom in the next few days also, just trying to be sure I have the light from my cloning/mother area blocked off. That was a question I had for you.. Does it really need to be absolutely dark?
> 
> ...


 I personally keep it dark dark dark, but if you do have a little light like around moonlight output then you should be fine.

Temps will hermie a plant because of the high stress it puts on the plant. Glad you worked that out though Grazz.



GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> 10 and a half weeks flowering. She close to the chop?


Very close to chop, look how much prettier she looks now!! Look at your trichs when the plant is not under the HPS. The HPS will give out false ambers sometimes. That'll tell you best, but personally she looks good to be chopped at 11 or 12. 12 would be better, your pistils are more receded in the calyxes now.  Great job GPC!!



Joos Springsteen said:


> Cracked and hanging by a thread, now healing toward a full recovery.


 It's a good thing . 



GrapePhilly&Chronic said:


> Its hard to tell. My jewelers loupe is tiny. Ill try and get a good look at the trichomes when i turn the lights on, And I started flushing early, thinking the grow would finish sooner then it did. Ive been flushing for about 2-3 weeks now. Think theyll be ready for the chop this weekend?


I'm sure you've already read my last reply to you .



Grazzmon said:


> Kinda quiet Doob..


 Apologies Grazz been kind of busy lately , but I'm definitely still around.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 26, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I personally keep it dark dark dark, but if you do have a little light like around moonlight output then you should be fine.
> 
> Temps will hermie a plant because of the high stress it puts on the plant. Glad you worked that out though Grazz.
> 
> ...


Figured you were working on the CF and getting set up.. got the plants under HPS starting today. Temps with the 250 HPS have settled at about 76-77*F..
Dark: Was thinking of maybe picking up some Panda film but then I remembered that I had some old window shades (the roll-up kind from back in my school days) that I had snagged when they put aluminium blinds in at work. They are real thick and I checked last night after lights out in the cab and it's absolutely dark..
Posted some pics on my Journal..

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 26, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Figured you were working on the CF and getting set up.. got the plants under HPS starting today. Temps with the 250 HPS have settled at about 76-77*F..
> Dark: Was thinking of maybe picking up some Panda film but then I remembered that I had some old window shades (the roll-up kind from back in my school days) that I had snagged when they put aluminium blinds in at work. They are real thick and I checked last night after lights out in the cab and it's absolutely dark..
> Posted some pics on my Journal..
> 
> Grazz


 Still got to take care of the CF, was dealing with some personal crap. Getting the clone/veg tent set up tonight though, and prob take clones tomorrow.

Sweet dude, like what roman style shades?


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 26, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Still got to take care of the CF, was dealing with some personal crap. Getting the clone/veg tent set up tonight though, and prob take clones tomorrow.
> 
> Sweet dude, like what roman style shades?


Even older, the kind that was on the spring loaded wooden roller.. back in my school days they would pull the blinds and turn off the lights when it was too hot.
AC? We don' need no stinkin'AC!!

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 26, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Even older, the kind that was on the spring loaded wooden roller.. back in my school days they would pull the blinds and turn off the lights when it was too hot.
> AC? We don' need no stinkin'AC!!
> 
> Grazz


Ahhh okay lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 27, 2011)

I see a lot of pics during flower of plants that have very few Fan Leaves. Does it shock the plant at all to remove some of these? I didn't trim anything back in my previuos grows until late in flowering but the leaves seem to be much larger this grow. I have some on these plants that are huge (almost dinner plate size). Just started flowering yesterday...

 

Grazz


----------



## yetibear (Oct 27, 2011)

yetibear said:


> High All, well todays the day, HARVEST TIME!!!! the 250 closet grow has come to an end and is going DIE!!!!
> 
> She did extremely well! she lived life in a 3 gallon planters pot in a combo of happy frog and oceans floor soils! and seemed to luv it! she'll be missed! lol!!! but her fruits will be loved
> 
> Below are some pics of her and her sister (which was grown outside) the sun obviously kicks a$$ on a 250, but the "little light that can" did very well for itself!!! I'm very happy with what I can do with 250 watts of light!! below are at 85 days for the 250 and late may for the outside girl! thanks for looking. yeti


 High All, Well as of today the official weight is 118 grams of bud (dry) and 478 grams (frozen from cut) of popcorns!! it smells and taste amazing!!!! not bad for 250 watts ayyyyy!


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 27, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I see a lot of pics during flower of plants that have very few Fan Leaves. Does it shock the plant at all to remove some of these? I didn't trim anything back in my previuos grows until late in flowering but the leaves seem to be much larger this grow. I have some on these plants that are huge (almost dinner plate size). Just started flowering yesterday...
> 
> 
> Grazz


 Tie the leaves down or tuck them, they will yellow out and fall off if they aren't getting light. you can trim the bottom up some but I wouldn't recommend it in flower. Trim in veg.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 27, 2011)

yetibear said:


> High All, Well as of today the official weight is 118 grams of bud (dry) and 478 grams (frozen from cut) of popcorns!! it smells and taste amazing!!!! not bad for 250 watts ayyyyy!


 YAAAAAAAY!! You're going to be one happy bear.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 28, 2011)

I grabbed a 2 5/8" extension for the Mogul socket in my CoolTube, I think that the lamp position may have something to do with the difference in growth of my BM/MM grow.

Before..



Extension.. (found online for $20)



After..



Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 28, 2011)

Couple days into Flower.. Blue Mystic is a girl .. The Mutant is playing hard to get..



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 28, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Couple days into Flower.. Blue Mystic is a girl .. The Mutant is playing hard to get..
> 
> Grazz


Lol males usually show first, so that's a good sign. Plus if the mutant is being a hard to get girl, you know it'll be worth it ha ha. She'll be a gold star  lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 28, 2011)

Finally see some roots on my Clones, I don't think I did it exactly right but so good so far. 
I used a DWC cloning kit and put the cuttings in 1 1/2" rockwool cubes. The instructions that came with the kit said to keep the ends submerged in the cloning solution so I did.. I have no roots from the ends but there are now roots dropping down from the rockwool cubes . Not ready to call it a successful cloning yet but keeping my fingers crossed..

Grazz


----------



## doggyd (Oct 28, 2011)

View attachment 1859795View attachment 1859796View attachment 1859797View attachment 1859798

This is my LST plant! Visit my thread: https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/456072-how-too-harvest-1-2-a.html


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 28, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol males usually show first, so that's a good sign. Plus if the mutant is being a hard to get girl, you know it'll be worth it ha ha. She'll be a gold star  lol.


Hmm.. sounds like you might know something about "Hard to get girls" .. lol


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 28, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Finally see some roots on my Clones, I don't think I did it exactly right but so good so far.
> I used a DWC cloning kit and put the cuttings in 1 1/2" rockwool cubes. The instructions that came with the kit said to keep the ends submerged in the cloning solution so I did.. I have no roots from the ends but there are now roots dropping down from the rockwool cubes . Not ready to call it a successful cloning yet but keeping my fingers crossed..
> 
> Grazz


 You've got roots, you're close now just hope they don't damp off. I think you'll be alright though.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 28, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Hmm.. sounds like you might know something about "Hard to get girls" .. lol


 Lol good one Grazz.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 28, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol good one Grazz.


 Mutant is a girl..


----------



## Bargar (Oct 28, 2011)

These are my 250W pics, removed two of my plants today for bigger plans. I plan on flowering the Blueberry here (On the right) and using the Chocolope for clones, before I flower BB. The only plants I have flowered under this light were Fast Bud, and Speed devil (Auto flowers). Hopefully this light will yield me a couple ounces.... This will all be completed under one 250W Ceramic Metal Halide.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 29, 2011)

Doob, 
(in reply to the journal entry)

I looked for male parts on the BM grow that the seed came from before, during, and after Harvest. I never found anything that resembled banana's or pollen sacs. I really don't know for sure but I did have the PPP grow from the year before that I chopped because it did hermie on me right near the end, I caught it before everything went to seed and chopped a week earlier than I wanted. I didn't clean the room, just cleaned the hydroton, tray and replaced the res. So there is a very good chance that some pollen from that PPP grow got the BM. 

No, as much fun as it was to rebuild the room, I do not want to have to sanitize again..lol

* I ended up with 5 oz of dried, manicured bud from the Blue Mystic grow (all tops, I have the small stuff and trim in the freezer waiting to be qwiso'd) I found 7 viable beans during cure, one is in this grow...

Canopy update pic.. very happy with this 



Sorry for the novella,

Grazz


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 29, 2011)

Getting bigger, Just ending week 4 of veg.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 29, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Doob,
> (in reply to the journal entry)
> 
> I looked for male parts on the BM grow that the seed came from before, during, and after Harvest. I never found anything that resembled banana's or pollen sacs. I really don't know for sure but I did have the PPP grow from the year before that I chopped because it did hermie on me right near the end, I caught it before everything went to seed and chopped a week earlier than I wanted. I didn't clean the room, just cleaned the hydroton, tray and replaced the res. So there is a very good chance that some pollen from that PPP grow got the BM.
> ...


 The only reason I said to keep an eye on it is because you said in another post something about your heat. Other than that it could be the PPP I guess we will see, but keep an eye on the mutant just in case man lol. Looks great!


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 29, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> The only reason I said to keep an eye on it is because you said in another post something about your heat. Other than that it could be the PPP I guess we will see, but keep an eye on the mutant just in case man lol. Looks great!


Ya, I will definately keep an eye on her because I don't know anything for sure. The temps have been great, between the modifications and the cooler weather (snow this AM) the temps have been min/max 54/75..

Grazz

Gonna put a little heat in the mother/clone area to try and keep the over night temp up a little.. closer to 65*F


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 30, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Ya, I will definately keep an eye on her because I don't know anything for sure. The temps have been great, between the modifications and the cooler weather (snow this AM) the temps have been min/max 54/75..
> 
> Grazz
> 
> Gonna put a little heat in the mother/clone area to try and keep the over night temp up a little.. closer to 65*F


 Nice Grazz yeah winter seasons bring different climate control pros/cons for sure lol. Speaking of clone/mother areas I got my tent set up for that finally. Going to work on ventilation and heat tests tonight, yay. I'm frikkin' dying to get into bloom can't you tell? Lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 30, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Nice Grazz yeah winter seasons bring different climate control pros/cons for sure lol. Speaking of clone/mother areas I got my tent set up for that finally. Going to work on ventilation and heat tests tonight, yay. I'm frikkin' dying to get into bloom can't you tell? Lol.


 Yeah, I can only imagine (because there have been no pics?) how big your girls are by now. Get them blooming girl!! As for winter temps, from what I have read about Blue varieties the colder nights should bring out the color in the buds..

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 31, 2011)

Happy Halloween..

​ 
Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 31, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Yeah, I can only imagine (because there have been no pics?) how big your girls are by now. Get them blooming girl!! As for winter temps, from what I have read about Blue varieties the colder nights should bring out the color in the buds..
> 
> Grazz


 Lower temps will bring out colors more yes, a lot of people try and achieve a fake purple through this method or make an existing true purple or other color strain show more. 

Oh yeah dude next update in the journal is going to be a big drop. It's going to be closet revised, plant pics, clone pics, etc.


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 31, 2011)

*Happy Halloween everyone!!
*
​


----------



## amirali (Oct 31, 2011)

View attachment 1864562View attachment 1864561View attachment 1864559View attachment 1864558 week 5 of flower under 250w hps


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 31, 2011)

That is awesome.. what graphics proggie do you use?

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 31, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> That is awesome.. what graphics proggie do you use?
> 
> Grazz


 I use a couple different ones honestly, like 3-4 but I've done this for awhile so simple animations like these are easy peasy.


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Oct 31, 2011)

If my plant were a native American-Indian it would be called in English: Many Tops Ascending to the Sun; and known by those familiar as Many Tops, one day chief of the Many Tops Tribe.​


----------



## frankcast04 (Nov 1, 2011)

what up guys need some in put , i got this two platimun babbu kush plants and it looks like there turning hermmie witch im very upset to see this looks like the top notes are geting lil balls were the pistols sopos to be , is it a total loose? what will hapend if i just keep growing them till harvest will the bud be less poten? im guessing it will have seed in it? what you guys think let it grow till havest or chopp them down?


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 1, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> what up guys need some in put , i got this two platimun babbu kush plants and it looks like there turning hermmie witch im very upset to see this looks like the top notes are geting lil balls were the pistols sopos to be , is it a total loose? what will hapend if i just keep growing them till harvest will the bud be less poten? im guessing it will have seed in it? what you guys think let it grow till havest or chopp them down?


 Yeah definitely a hermie going on there, chop it down dude honestly.... The herb will not be as potent because the plant is going to concentrate the majority of it's energy on developing seeds, potency will not be the only thing that takes a hit. The amount of effort sanitizing your grow area and the quality/yield of the herb are not worth it. As to what caused it, high stress (Heat, over/under fert, over/under water. etc), genetics, or too much light in the dark period.

I say chop it, sorry for the luck Frank that really sucks =[.


----------



## frankcast04 (Nov 1, 2011)

thats fuck up all that work for nothing. well its done i killed all 3 plants i dont think any pollen got releas in to the room it looked like the pollen sacks were to fresh to have pollen in them i pop on in my fingers and water came out of the sacks, i think they went hermie from cold temps at night (and or) the power on my house was going on and off for two days for a few seconds , dont know what really cause it and on top of it my wife tried to kill one of them by poring her fucking body spray on it , she got mad at me for some stupid shit, but ill try out the nirvana seeds that i just got bubbuliciuse, ... well ill keep you guys posted thats for your help *doobieus!!*


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 1, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah definitely a hermie going on there, chop it down dude honestly.... The herb will not be as potent because the plant is going to concentrate the majority of it's energy on developing seeds, potency will not be the only thing that takes a hit. The amount of effort sanitizing your grow area and the quality/yield of the herb are not worth it. As to what caused it, high stress (Heat, over/under fert, over/under water. etc), genetics, or too much light in the dark period.
> 
> I say chop it, sorry for the luck Frank that really sucks =[.


I know your pain and Doob is 100% right about the effort to sanitize.. 

Grazz


----------



## 7cotton7 (Nov 1, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> thats fuck up all that work for nothing. well its done i killed all 3 plants i dont think any pollen got releas in to the room it looked like the pollen sacks were to fresh to have pollen in them i pop on in my fingers and water came out of the sacks, i think they went hermie from cold temps at night (and or) the power on my house was going on and off for two days for a few seconds , dont know what really cause it and on top of it my wife tried to kill one of them by poring her fucking body spray on it , she got mad at me for some stupid shit, but ill try out the nirvana seeds that i just got bubbuliciuse, ... well ill keep you guys posted thats for your help *doobieus!!*


 I hear body spray is definitely bad for them! lol


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 1, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> thats fuck up all that work for nothing. well its done i killed all 3 plants i dont think any pollen got releas in to the room it looked like the pollen sacks were to fresh to have pollen in them i pop on in my fingers and water came out of the sacks, i think they went hermie from cold temps at night (and or) the power on my house was going on and off for two days for a few seconds , dont know what really cause it and on top of it my wife tried to kill one of them by poring her fucking body spray on it , she got mad at me for some stupid shit, but ill try out the nirvana seeds that i just got bubbuliciuse, ... well ill keep you guys posted thats for your help *doobieus!!*


 Geez Frank, that sucks dude. Well the best way to know if you got pollen, the sacs will burst open and look like a bunch of bananas. I'd honestly clean the area just in case, can't achieve sensi milla with rogue pollen still around. I've been there Frank, it sucks I know but you got to remember to keep your head up, and keep putting your best effort into it. Got to suck it up, sanitize and start over as much as it may suck. The Bubbilcious is a good strain, I really think you'll like it.

Also no problem, always glad to help.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 1, 2011)

7cotton7 said:


> I hear body spray is definitely bad for them! lol


 Lol yeah body spray is definitely not a macro/micro nutrient or additive. Poor guy lol, hell hath no fury like a woman's scorn.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 1, 2011)

I moved these clones into these Smart Pots a couple days ago, (first attempt at cloning) I used a DWC cloning station and had some real fine roots coming out of the bottom of the rockwool cubes, when I looked closer I could see more roots in the rw so I may have jumped the gun but..
Anyway, they are still alive with some new growth in the center but I may have had the light too close for a bit and some of the leaves are crisped. Should I just leave the damaged leaves or trim?





BM/MM Just over a week flowering..



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I moved these clones into these Smart Pots a couple days ago, (first attempt at cloning) I used a DWC cloning station and had some real fine roots coming out of the bottom of the rockwool cubes, when I looked closer I could see more roots in the rw so I may have jumped the gun but..
> Anyway, they are still alive with some new growth in the center but I may have had the light too close for a bit and some of the leaves are crisped. Should I just leave the damaged leaves or trim?
> 
> Grazz


 Just leave them if anything just trim the burnt parts off of the leaf, not too big of a deal. Looking great Grazz!!


----------



## stonemalone (Nov 2, 2011)

just changed the light cycle on my plants to 12/12 link in sig for anyone interested in viewing them, feel free to leave comments aswell


----------



## llamas (Nov 2, 2011)

Thought I might as well post some shots of my 250w veg cab, even tho its not HPS. I am still in the 250 club!

In my veg cab atm I have a Black Widow mother plant, and 4 Dr.GreenThumb Fire Hydrant Feminized little ladies from seed just a few weeks old.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks again Doob,

So you think they will make it?

I'm hoping that there is a lot more going on below ground (wool) like the first few weeks of a seedling and they will be taking off in another week or so. Best case.. If they all make it I am thinking that I will keep one of each as a mother and with the smart pots I can put the others in the flowering cab and see what happens.

Grazz


----------



## frankcast04 (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Geez Frank, that sucks dude. Well the best way to know if you got pollen, the sacs will burst open and look like a bunch of bananas. I'd honestly clean the area just in case, can't achieve sensi milla with rogue pollen still around. I've been there Frank, it sucks I know but you got to remember to keep your head up, and keep putting your best effort into it. Got to suck it up, sanitize and start over as much as it may suck. The Bubbilcious is a good strain, I really think you'll like it.
> 
> Also no problem, always glad to help.


 what can i use to sanitize the room bleach and water?


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks again Doob,
> 
> So you think they will make it?
> 
> ...


 Raise your light, clones can't take intense light. You have roots and they're growing new leaf sets, you should be fine. If you raise the light and still notice yellowing, check the ph and give them a little nutes VERY little.

Those are the 3 major things that I can think of, aside from temp control.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> what can i use to sanitize the room bleach and water?


 Yes that will work, as bleach kills just about anything lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Raise your light, clones can't take intense light. You have roots and they're growing new leaf sets, you should be fine. If you raise the light and still notice yellowing, check the ph and give them a little nutes VERY little.
> 
> Those are the 3 major things that I can think of, aside from temp control.


 I figured out the light issue (when the little leaves turned crispy) I have some water that I have been feeding with.. ph'd and about 1/8 strength nutes. Temps have been super in the flower cab 77/61 the area were the clone are stays around that top number..
I'm liking the smart pots so far, seems they will be easier to work with. I may go to these in the flowering cab after this grow is done.

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 2, 2011)

Found this on another site.. what does the club think of this?

<*week 4/5 of flower. drop ph to 5.4 to make PK nutes more available to plants. increase the ph each week .1... i.e. wk4-ph5.4, wk5 ph5.5, wk6 ph5.6, wk7 ph5.7, wk 8 5.8 finish...Again; If you require longer finishing time, You hold off on this ph transition.>

Grazz


----------



## AWnox (Nov 2, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Found this on another site.. what does the club think of this?
> 
> <*week 4/5 of flower. drop ph to 5.4 to make PK nutes more available to plants. increase the ph each week .1... i.e. wk4-ph5.4, wk5 ph5.5, wk6 ph5.6, wk7 ph5.7, wk 8 5.8 finish...Again; If you require longer finishing time, You hold off on this ph transition.>
> 
> Grazz


Sounds great if you can tell me how to accurately "set" your pH so specifically by small increments. Please correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the nutrients handle buffering of the pH at that stage of flowering. After 900 or so ppm FloraNova Bloom (one part) handles the pH rather well and has no need to adjust it once it reaches that amount.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Found this on another site.. what does the club think of this?
> 
> <*week 4/5 of flower. drop ph to 5.4 to make PK nutes more available to plants. increase the ph each week .1... i.e. wk4-ph5.4, wk5 ph5.5, wk6 ph5.6, wk7 ph5.7, wk 8 5.8 finish...Again; If you require longer finishing time, You hold off on this ph transition.>
> 
> Grazz


 There are a couple things wrong with that.....

I'm not a hydro grower (Tried but I prefer soil) but I do know that at 5.4 you're not getting the best uptake of PK that's 5.3. 5.6 - 5.8 is what you're wanting to shoot for.



AWnox said:


> Sounds great if you can tell me how to accurately "set" your pH so specifically by small increments. Please correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the nutrients handle buffering of the pH at that stage of flowering. After 900 or so ppm FloraNova Bloom (one part) handles the pH rather well and has no need to adjust it once it reaches that amount.


 You get a waterproof PH meter with a probe and drop the probe in the res and adjust accordingly. A lot of nutes have PH buffers, however they don't always work as they are not 100% fail safe. PPM/TDS/EC has a lot to do with PH, but the best way I can explain it. Is PH is what allows the nutrients to be soaked into the roots, PPM is more how much nutes, TDS is how dissolved, and EC should be self explanatory at this point. The all work together, but they are different things. Your PPM could be high but your PH all jacked, see my point?

================================================

On another note....

I have heard of this being done, it's not unheard of or uncommon. Each grower has their way of growing, if you wanna give it a go Grazz then go for it dude. You'll never know your grow style/habits/routine until you try a lot of stuff and even then there's always newer things popping up all of the time.


----------



## AWnox (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> There are a couple things wrong with that.....
> 
> I'm not a hydro grower (Tried but I prefer soil) but I do know that at 5.4 you're not getting the best uptake of PK that's 5.3. 5.6 - 5.8 is what you're wanting to shoot for.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply Doobieus; I know how to measure it's just how to increment it by such small amounts seems a bit difficult and for the trouble I wouldn't see the nececity. I'm a believer that the plant and the nutrients will handle what it needs and wants and you just provide it for her. You might want her to uptake more PK but what if she doesn't need it then you'll end up with nute burn, know what I mean? Would be awesome if there was (I'm sure there is just very expensive) a way to know how much N or PK she's been up-taking just how we do with ppm in general but more specific. In regards to nutrient pH buffering, FloraNova does a VERY good job at keeping the pH stable and around what she needs, I check it every day and the pH stays at or around 5.4 - 5.9 depending on the day and haven't added any pH down to my reservoir since I went up to 900 ppm. Highly recommend it for hydro grows.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Thanks for the reply Doobieus; I know how to measure it's just how to increment it by such small amounts seems a bit difficult and for the trouble I wouldn't see the nececity. I'm a believer that the plant and the nutrients will handle what it needs and wants and you just provide it for her. You might want her to uptake more PK but what if she doesn't need it then you'll end up with nute burn, know what I mean? Would be awesome if there was (I'm sure there is just very expensive) a way to know how much N or PK she's been up-taking just how we do with ppm in general but more specific. In regards to nutrient pH buffering, FloraNova does a VERY good job at keeping the pH stable and around what she needs, I check it every day and the pH stays at or around 5.4 - 5.9 depending on the day and haven't added any pH down to my reservoir since I went up to 900 ppm. Highly recommend it for hydro grows.


 I know lol, I used to sell that stuff =P. Ah my bad, misunderstood your question. I believe that nutrients, heat and many other variables are based on the strain you're growing. My Bubblegum loved heavy feedings and can take hotter temps, my Blueberry didn't like that so much lol. So I concur with the whole what your plant wants thing, because strain is a very important factor. 

I also think it would be a hassle to do that unless you were on a larger scale, lots easier to manage more water than less. I'm pretty sure this method as far as I've seen anyway, has been applied to way larger grows. I also agree the equipment does cost a lot, especially for the nicer probe meters.

However with that said, as I always say different tokes for different folks.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> There are a couple things wrong with that.....
> 
> I'm not a hydro grower (Tried but I prefer soil) but I do know that at 5.4 you're not getting the best uptake of PK that's 5.3. 5.6 - 5.8 is what you're wanting to shoot for.
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the replies, I do not plan on trying this.. it was just something I came across and thought it might be a good topic of conversation. I have been using the Lucas formula since I started and like they say "If it aint broke..." I have noticed that since I've gone to flower the ph has been pretty close to stable, during veg I had to bring it down between floods..

Grazz

Grazz


----------



## AWnox (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I know lol, I used to sell that stuff =P. Ah my bad, misunderstood your question. I believe that nutrients, heat and many other variables are based on the strain you're growing. My Bubblegum loved heavy feedings and can take hotter temps, my Blueberry didn't like that so much lol. So I concur with the whole what your plant wants thing, because strain is a very important factor.
> 
> I also think it would be a hassle to do that unless you were on a larger scale, lots easier to manage more water than less. I'm pretty sure this method as far as I've seen anyway, has been applied to way larger grows. I also agree the equipment does cost a lot, especially for the nicer probe meters.
> 
> However with that said, as I always say different tokes for different folks.


I'm gonna quote you on that saying  Very well put bro.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks for the replies, I do not plan on trying this.. it was just something I came across and thought it might be a good topic of conversation. I have been using the Lucas formula since I started and like they say "If it aint broke..." I have noticed that since I've gone to flower the ph has been pretty close to stable, during veg I had to bring it down between floods..
> 
> Grazz


Oh stop lying, you know you just like starting shit  lol jk.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 2, 2011)

AWnox said:


> I'm gonna quote you on that saying  Very well put bro.


 Lol not a bro, but thanks man lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Oh stop lying, you know you just like starting shit  lol jk.


Not me.. I'd never..


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 2, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol not a bro, but thanks man lol.


 There it is again...lol


----------



## frankcast04 (Nov 3, 2011)

success my nirvana seeds poped in just 24 hrs, hey *doobieus* ( or anyone ells thats grown this strain) i know you grown the Nirvana Bubblicious , how long did you vag for? did you top or LST? what was your dry wieght?


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 3, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> success my nirvana seeds poped in just 24 hrs, hey *doobieus* ( or anyone ells thats grown this strain) i know you grown the Nirvana Bubblicious , how long did you vag for? did you top or LST? what was your dry wieght?


 Lol you put vag.

On a serious note though, it was Nirvana's Bubblegum the predecessor of Bubblicious. However the genetics should be fairly similar if not the same and they just renamed. I vegged until they sexed, I will usually plant Reg seeds not Fem. This round was Fem because of time constraints, but normally I will wait for preflowers in Veg to show sex, then throw into bloom. The stretch is about 3x, so if you start at 1 ft in bloom it will grow to be around 3 ft or so.

No top or LST, just super cropped and that was it. Yield was decent I remember that, the exact amount however.... That grow was about 2-3 years ago, so yeah.... It lasted me for months though and I'm a very heavy smoker, if that helps?

Here are some pics of it. Now mind you there were emergency buds taken off of her lol, ahhh it happens. She was not completely done in these pictures either. I do remember that even though it was not as matured as I normally like, it really wasn't bad at this point. The flavor my god, sweet sugar pink bubble gum like bazooka joe status.


----------



## AWnox (Nov 3, 2011)

xD Vag ... had a Beavis and Butthead moment just now. BTW those trichs on that bubblegum look amazing man, props to ya, was that with a 250W?


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 3, 2011)

AWnox said:


> xD Vag ... had a Beavis and Butthead moment just now. BTW those trichs on that bubblegum look amazing man, props to ya, was that with a 250W?


 Yes this was with a 250, and funny story. This plant was grown in a half gallon pot lol, a little over 3 ft tall in a half gallon pot gotta love it.


----------



## AWnox (Nov 3, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Yes this was with a 250, and funny story. This plant was grown in a half gallon pot lol, a little over 3 ft tall in a half gallon pot gotta love it.


Wow. I imagine the root ball was basically the entire pot if it got to 3 feet. I'm using the Waterfarm right now and my girl is turning into a beast...and for my space that's not such a good thing didn't think she would stretch that much during flowering, now I know. Those extra air stones and bigger pumps really make the difference with the WF's.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 3, 2011)

AWnox said:


> Wow. I imagine the root ball was basically the entire pot if it got to 3 feet. I'm using the Waterfarm right now and my girl is turning into a beast...and for my space that's not such a good thing didn't think she would stretch that much during flowering, now I know. Those extra air stones and bigger pumps really make the difference with the WF's.


 This was soil lol, half gallon soil pots. The roots were nuts but because they were in a coco/soil mix the roots were still happy. The hydro setup I used was a DWC bucket, with a nice H shaped air stone, and nano chiller with PPM probe meter, Temp probe meter and PH probe meter.

Edit: Just want to clarify I am mainly a soil grower, but that is the setup I used for hydro.


----------



## frankcast04 (Nov 3, 2011)

fucking trichomes galore, great looking plant, im planting two seeds each in a 3gallon smart pots and sunshine soil im planing on toping, i hope everything truns out good in this grow. so far every grow i have dealed with PM or aphids and now hermies fuck whats next not to mantion my very first grow on harvest day i took the plant out to get ready to trim the nugs i was super excited when i left the room for a second to get something from the other room my kid knock over the plant up side down OMFG all nuggs were covered in soil! fuck i can still feel the pain from that, any ways thanks for the info doobieus


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 3, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> fucking trichomes galore, great looking plant, im planting two seeds each in a 3gallon smart pots and sunshine soil im planing on toping, i hope everything truns out good in this grow. so far every grow i have dealed with PM or aphids and now hermies fuck whats next not to mantion my very first grow on harvest day i took the plant out to get ready to trim the nugs i was super excited when i left the room for a second to get something from the other room my kid knock over the plant up side down OMFG all nuggs were covered in soil! fuck i can still feel the pain from that, any ways thanks for the info doobieus


 Well Frank as well as everyone else, feel free to PM me if you ever have questions or whatever. If my message box is full (It happens sometimes), just let me know by commenting on my profile and I'll return a message when I can.

It happens Frank, that really sucks best of wishes and blessings from me to you this round. I hope your grow goes well, good luck and keep us updated as always. No problem on the info, and thanks to you and the others for the compliments.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 4, 2011)

Over the past few days the ph in my res has been dropping 5.8, 5.7, 5.6, and today after the noon flood it was 5.56. I have been adding back water to bring it back near 5.8 but just wondered if it's something else. Plants are doing great. I have also been slowly bumping nutes, I have a TDS meter (.5 conversion) and when the reading went down to just over 500 I bumped it to 600, then 700, after a flood it has been dropping just about 100 ppm. I know that means they are taking up nutes, just wondering if it has something to do with the ph going down. Should I add some ph up or just keep topping off?

Thanks..

Grazz


----------



## AWnox (Nov 4, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Over the past few days the ph in my res has been dropping 5.8, 5.7, 5.6, and today after the noon flood it was 5.56. I have been adding back water to bring it back near 5.8 but just wondered if it's something else. Plants are doing great. I have also been slowly bumping nutes, I have a TDS meter (.5 conversion) and when the reading went down to just over 500 I bumped it to 600, then 700, after a flood it has been dropping just about 100 ppm. I know that means they are taking up nutes, just wondering if it has something to do with the ph going down. Should I add some ph up or just keep topping off?
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Grazz


The pH going up and/or down is normal. The plant itself (and the nutrients) adjusts the pH to make certain elements more available but not at the amounts your at though. Actually pH going down sounds like a good thing in my book as growers usually have a hard time keeping it down. Certain nutrients "buffer" pH better than others (after a certain amount of nutrients are used) , some don't at all but they certainly play a roll in your waters pH levels. What nutrients are you using? In any case you shouldn't be too alarmed if the pH is anywhere around 5.4-6.4 for that is the best range to have it in. I would suggest keep topping her with pH'ed water but never put pH down/up directly in the reservoir, should be mixed well before doing so.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 4, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Over the past few days the ph in my res has been dropping 5.8, 5.7, 5.6, and today after the noon flood it was 5.56. I have been adding back water to bring it back near 5.8 but just wondered if it's something else. Plants are doing great. I have also been slowly bumping nutes, I have a TDS meter (.5 conversion) and when the reading went down to just over 500 I bumped it to 600, then 700, after a flood it has been dropping just about 100 ppm. I know that means they are taking up nutes, just wondering if it has something to do with the ph going down. Should I add some ph up or just keep topping off?
> 
> Thanks..
> 
> Grazz


 Keep topping off dude, it'll be an easier transition rather than PH up. It'll fluctuate less and will be a hell of a lot easier to manage/control.


----------



## HobbyGrower72 (Nov 4, 2011)

what's up fellow 250 watters. new to RIU but not new to growing. 

Currently growing a FMS grapefruit and a bagseed in DWC. 7 weeks in flower. Also sprouted 3 seeds I got from a guy on a beach in Jamaica. 

Widowrella cured 3 weeks - Grapefruit 7 weeks - Jamaican sprout

View attachment 1870713


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 4, 2011)

AWnox said:


> The pH going up and/or down is normal. The plant itself (and the nutrients) adjusts the pH to make certain elements more available but not at the amounts your at though. Actually pH going down sounds like a good thing in my book as growers usually have a hard time keeping it down. Certain nutrients "buffer" pH better than others (after a certain amount of nutrients are used) , some don't at all but they certainly play a roll in your waters pH levels. What nutrients are you using? In any case you shouldn't be too alarmed if the pH is anywhere around 5.4-6.4 for that is the best range to have it in. I would suggest keep topping her with pH'ed water but never put pH down/up directly in the reservoir, should be mixed well before doing so.


 Thanks, I am using GH in the Lucas formula which will be 8 Micro 16 Bloom when I get to full strength. That should get me near my max ppm using the TDS meter that I have. (the figure I got was 942 @ .5 conversion). I use ph down but definately do not want to start the ph up/down rollercoaster, I'll just top off and if it get's too low I can always do a partial res change.

I was pretty sure everything was going good, I guess I just wanted some reassurance..lol. 

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 4, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Keep topping off dude, it'll be an easier transition rather than PH up. It'll fluctuate less and will be a hell of a lot easier to manage/control.





Grazz


----------



## AWnox (Nov 4, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks, I am using GH in the Lucas formula which will be 8 Micro 16 Bloom when I get to full strength. That should get me near my max ppm using the TDS meter that I have. (the figure I got was 942 @ .5 conversion). I use ph down but definately do not want to start the ph up/down rollercoaster, I'll just top off and if it get's too low I can always do a partial res change.
> 
> I was pretty sure everything was going good, I guess I just wanted some reassurance..lol.
> 
> Grazz


GH nutrients are good at buffering your ph so your good with that course your taking. Just keep topping her and if you see that the pH keeps lowering on ya then just do an entire res change with the appropriate pH level and see where that takes ya. We're here to help you bro so keep us posted. 250W FTW!


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Nov 4, 2011)

End of the first month of veg with pre-flowers appearing.Also, a strange little creature I found while cleaning the shop.

Based on some research, it appears that the plant has suffered slightly from a zinc deficiency. I've begun feeding with 1/2 strength nutrients. The plant, at this point, is requiring a watering every 3-4 days


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 5, 2011)

Added some supplemental CFL lighting, I picked up 2 of these but can't use both atm (temps)



11 Days.. 



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 5, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Added some supplemental CFL lighting, I picked up 2 of these but can't use both atm (temps)
> 
> 11 Days..
> 
> Grazz


----------



## strangelistener (Nov 7, 2011)

fantastic idea lads i just upgraded from cfls to a 250w hps.got one lady with 3 weeks left still showing no signs of the pistils changing colour which they did at this stage under cfls...and i got 2 other girls in there 2 weeks into flower,both have stretched and are just showing pistils and looking great.....got the light about 10-12 inches above using hand underneath light method...got a small desk fan pointing up and at the light sending warm air up towards the extractor fan...temps are 79 on average which isnt harming them just watering regular but little ammounts but enough to keep them happy...using tomorite nutes for flowering....want to get into compost tea...heard it does wonders any info on that.....cheers lads..


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 7, 2011)

strangelistener said:


> fantastic idea lads i just upgraded from cfls to a 250w hps.got one lady with 3 weeks left still showing no signs of the pistils changing colour which they did at this stage under cfls...and i got 2 other girls in there 2 weeks into flower,both have stretched and are just showing pistils and looking great.....got the light about 10-12 inches above using hand underneath light method...got a small desk fan pointing up and at the light sending warm air up towards the extractor fan...temps are 79 on average which isnt harming them just watering regular but little ammounts but enough to keep them happy...using tomorite nutes for flowering....want to get into compost tea...heard it does wonders any info on that.....cheers lads..


 Sounds good, Strange and welcome!!

Plants will exhibit differences, even though it's all the same strain. The physical growth patterns, smell, taste and potency can differ depending on phenotype. Or it could just be a different strain, are you working with a strain or bagseed?

The only suggestion I have is to get those temps lower (Measure temp around 4-6 inches under the light), because at 5 inches you're around 50k lumens, at 10 inches you're around 12k lumens, and at 12 inches you're just under 9k lumens. If you get your temps down you can put your light closer and get better results, performance and production out of your light. You're robbing yourself of lumens, and with a 250 lumens are a very precious thing, due to the 250's small range of light penetration.

Are you looking to make your own compost tea or wanting information on an already made compost tea you can buy? I'm not sure on marketed compost tea, I think Frank, GPC or AWnox are using it (I can't remember which one). Making your own though, guano, water and an air stone and that's pretty much the basics. There are many different recipes out there, I'd read up on some of those recipes and figure out which you like or build off of it. 

Hope this helps and again welcome.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 7, 2011)

Two Weeks down... I am getting concerned, if the girls get more than 16" taller I will need to do some adjustments to the grow area..lol


----------



## SnowWhite420 (Nov 7, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> Getting bigger, Just ending week 4 of veg.


big ass stem.. nice


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 7, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Two Weeks down... I am getting concerned, if the girls get more than 16" taller I will need to do some adjustments to the grow area..lol


 I believe that BM has around a 200-250% stretch after bloom initiation. So you're looking at 2-2.5x what it started at.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 7, 2011)

so.. what ever they were when I went to 12/12 or when they showed?


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 7, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> so.. what ever they were when I went to 12/12 or when they showed?


 12/12, when they showed in veg that was pre-flowering. 12/12 was the initiation of the blooming photo period.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 8, 2011)

Got it.. Thanks


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 8, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> I believe that BM has around a 200-250% stretch after bloom initiation. So you're looking at 2-2.5x what it started at.


Visual response...lol


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 8, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Visual response...lol
> View attachment 1878367
> 
> View attachment 1878370


 That's a good visual reference man, I'm going to save it if you don't mind.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 9, 2011)

Sure, I will be adding to it in the Journal. I think I'm going to set up a camera for the next grow and try to get daily pics.. sort of a time lapse thing.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 9, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Sure, I will be adding to it in the Journal. I think I'm going to set up a camera for the next grow and try to get daily pics.. sort of a time lapse thing.


 Nice time lapses are bad ass I had a time lapse from day to day, for about 2-3 weeks on one grow. It was really cool, I want someone to do a trichome time lapse. Now THAT would be bad ass, hmmm maybe I'll invest in a good microscope or macro lens.


----------



## asafk (Nov 9, 2011)

Hey everybody! I grow 4 plants under 250w in DR80 grow tent, they are all 28 days young and look niccccccccccccccce(feminized Silver Bubble). They were all transplanted twice 0.5L->1.75L->6.5L.I think i should have move them to 11L pots, but im not sure. i just transplanted to 6.5L 2 days ago!. so will 6.5 will do for flowering? should i keep clones from feminized seeds? should i wait for preflower with them? i use metal halide for VEG

Thank you!


----------



## albsure (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm curious about your method of growing. Is your medium just expanded clay pellets or are they only on the top? Are you hand watering and feeding or using hydro.?


asafk said:


> Hey everybody! I grow 4 plants under 250w in DR80 grow tent, they are all 28 days young and look niccccccccccccccce(feminized Silver Bubble). They were all transplanted twice 0.5L->1.75L->6.5L.I think i should have move them to 11L pots, but im not sure. i just transplanted to 6.5L 2 days ago!. so will 6.5 will do for flowering? should i keep clones from feminized seeds? should i wait for preflower with them? i use metal halide for VEG
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## asafk (Nov 9, 2011)

I use soil(something like biobizz light mix). I put hydroton balls at the bottom for drainage and a thin layer on top. I hand water with adjusted PH mineral water(Tap water here is horrible!) with Biobizz nutes.


----------



## albsure (Nov 9, 2011)

asafk said:


> I use soil(something like biobizz light mix). I put hydroton balls at the bottom for drainage and a thin layer on top.


 Thanks for the info.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 9, 2011)

asafk said:


> Hey everybody! I grow 4 plants under 250w in DR80 grow tent, they are all 28 days young and look niccccccccccccccce(feminized Silver Bubble). They were all transplanted twice 0.5L->1.75L->6.5L.I think i should have move them to 11L pots, but im not sure. i just transplanted to 6.5L 2 days ago!. so will 6.5 will do for flowering? should i keep clones from feminized seeds? should i wait for preflower with them? i use metal halide for VEG
> 
> Thank you!


 Welcome to the club, you want to upgrade to the 11L pots when you hit flower. 11L pots should support about a 3 ft plant, you want to bloom them around 1 ft to get to around 3 ft after stretching. Since they are feminized there shouldn't be a need to wait for pre-flowers, you usually wait for pre-flowers with regulars. MH for veg and HPS for bloom, looks good.


----------



## asafk (Nov 9, 2011)

thanks on the reply Doobieus! dont you think 4 plants(3 feet tall) is alot for 250HPS? this is why i wanted to flower them ASAP in their new homes(6.5L) i'm afraid to train them because of hermies, same for clones


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 9, 2011)

asafk said:


> thanks on the reply Doobieus! dont you think 4 plants(3 feet tall) is alot for 250HPS? this is why i wanted to flower them ASAP in their new homes(6.5L) i'm afraid to train them because of hermies, same for clones


 The best training is LST by far, I have tried every single method and this one proves best to me for performance/low stress. I have done a lot more than 4 plants with my 250 and didn't have too many issues. 4 would be the max I'd push it though, knowing what I know now. You can flower sooner but you're still going to need the 11L which is just under 3 gallons, a general rule of thumb is 1 gallon of soil per foot of growth (You can convert it to metric, I'm being lazy at the moment lol). Another rule of thumb to keep in mind as well is, expect 1.5 to 3 times the stretch after switching to 12/12 (bloom). This should give you a round about at what you're looking at as far as size. Amount of plants does matter, but light penetration is more important in my opinion. Another thing to help you out, a 250 can cover a 3ft x 3ft to 4ft x 4ft area and penetrate up to 3-4 ft.


----------



## asafk (Nov 10, 2011)

As i said i just transplanted them 3 days ago, they were vegging in smaller pots and i thouhgt it ok. check this: http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/archive/index.php/t-37310.html
I read that feminized seeds tent to hermie if stressed. do you know something about that?


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 10, 2011)

asafk said:


> ....
> I read that feminized seeds tent to hermie if stressed. do you know something about that?


I can tell you from experience that heat stress will hermie them female bean plants, but LST (Low Stress Training) won't cause enough stress to make them Hermie. I was lucky enough to find LST on my first grow and I'll never do it any other way.

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

asafk said:


> As i said i just transplanted them 3 days ago, they were vegging in smaller pots and i thouhgt it ok. check this: http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/archive/index.php/t-37310.html
> I read that feminized seeds tent to hermie if stressed. do you know something about that?


 Any plants will hermie if stressed not just feminized, some strains tend to be more sensitive to that, some not. Things that will cause a hermie, ph issues, over/under nutes, over/under watering, heat, cold, too much dark or too much light with too high of an intensity in the dark period. Basically anything that stresses a plant, if done too much will hermie a plant. Again always remember that when talking about hermies, that not only does strain play a role but setup/grow variables do as well.

How tall are they now? You'd be surprised how much the root system grows and how big it gets. If you figure out what you're working with as far as how tall you want your plants, etc. Then it will be easier to determine the rest. If you have the room, I'd say to start flower around 10-12 inches, this will get you right around 3 ft come harvest time. You could flower them in smaller pots, but your yield will not be a nice and you'd need to pay attention to them more. In my experience it's better to start them off in a larger pot and let them grow. This way the plant establishes a very strong and healthy root system. I have tried many different ways of planting/pot sizes etc, and this has proven to be the best result thus far for me for soil.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 10, 2011)

BM/MM Update. These girls are gonna make me remodel my remodelled grow area..



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> BM/MM Update. These girls are gonna make me remodel my remodelled grow area..
> 
> Grazz


 Lol damn Grazz you're looking as packed in as me, our grows are gonna be nuts man. Can't wait to start posting some really nice bud shots.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 10, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol damn Grazz you're looking as packed in as me, our grows are gonna be nuts man. Can't wait to start posting some really nice bud shots.


Won't be long now.. my clones are still kicking too, well 3 are doing good and one is a dwarf that I don't kinow if it will make it.



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 10, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Won't be long now.. my clones are still kicking too, well 3 are doing good and one is a dwarf that I don't kinow if it will make it.
> 
> Grazz


 Hey dude check out my journal, I got a pic in there I think you'd be interested in. Post #402.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 11, 2011)

Doob,
Does that technique really work? That's revolutionary...

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 11, 2011)

Updated the Excel Grow Log.. check it out in my Journal..

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Doob,
> Does that technique really work? That's revolutionary...
> 
> Grazz


 Yeah it was taught to me actually, I think it works better in my opinion because you only use 1 branch. Racer did this technique this round after I showed him and his are doing good. I didn't do it like that this round as I had a lot of branches in the underbrush that weren't going to make it anyway, so I just cloned those.



Grazzmon said:


> Updated the Excel Grow Log.. check it out in my Journal..
> 
> Grazz


 Sweet will do!!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Figured I'd share some pics from my grow journal. Pic1 is size comparison, second day in bloom. Pic 2 Is when it was still in veg, the KB is a beast. The BW ehhhhh not so much but there are reasons, one being it's 2.5 weeks younger and that alone keys in a lot of factors. 

Yes there looks like there are a couple issues in the leaves, yes they have been corrected since. Forgot to buy a run of res before I started, when my plants started exhibiting issues I got one and now it's fixed yay!! Unfortunately some of the leaves took permanent damage, not too bad though. All in all I have to say for a come back grow it isn't panning out AS bad as I thought it might lol.

Now I wait........ Oh the wait........

Edit: To follow along, click the flashing banner in my signature and it will redirect you to my journal.

View attachment 1882555View attachment 1882556


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 11, 2011)

I think we're gonna need a bigger boat... 17 days into flower and they are as wide as the cab.



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 11, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I think we're gonna need a bigger boat... 17 days into flower and they are as wide as the cab.
> 
> 
> 
> Grazz


 Yeah I agree with that one Grazz lol.


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Nov 11, 2011)

Trimmed a bit


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 11, 2011)

Looks like an Oak tree joos.. one that can be smoked!!

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 12, 2011)

Looking good Joos, looks like the club is going to have a lot of eye candy pretty soon here lol.


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you, and I think you're right. It looks like we've all got great things going on!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 12, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> Thank you, and I think you're right. It looks like we've all got great things going on!


 No problem =] Joos, yeah I'm pretty excited to see the club in a month or two lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh yeah.. might have to temp rename the club to *"Bud Porn 250 Channel"*.. _" .. "The Bud Channel helicopter is over a massive bud breakout, be sure to tune in at 11 for the stunning footage.._" lol

I'm counting down the minutes til I the lights come on in the cab, damn DST! I need to plan for that in the future 

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 12, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Oh yeah.. might have to temp rename the club to *"Bud Porn 250 Channel"*.. _" .. "The Bud Channel helicopter is over a massive bud breakout, be sure to tune in at 11 for the stunning footage.._" lol
> 
> I'm counting down the minutes til I the lights come on in the cab, damn DST! I need to plan for that in the future
> 
> Grazz


 Lol yeah probably would be a good idea next time. Lol @ bud porn channel 250, pure awesome!! 

I can't wait Grazz it's going to be good stuff for sure.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 12, 2011)

Clones 





Doobieus said:


> Lol yeah probably would be a good idea next time. Lol @ bud porn channel 250, pure awesome!!
> 
> I can't wait Grazz it's going to be good stuff for sure.


Top of the BM mainstem today.






Grazz


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm gonna veg until it fills the screen the recommended 70%, which should be another month or so. It may put me behind you guys and gals a little bit, but man I'm looking forward to harvesting a ~four-month old plant. I can't wait to see one extra thick tree trunk sitting in my little cabinet.

Each of these grows, as it happens, is essentially an experiment with each building on the preceding grows. I anticipate that eventually medical (and even recreational) use will be legal here, at which point I intend to possess and apply these developed, honed skills in order to participate in the newly opened market. 

I'll be a carpenter and a cultivator, just like Jesus


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Nov 12, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Oh yeah.. might have to temp rename the club to *"Bud Porn 250 Channel"*.. _" .. "The Bud Channel helicopter is over a massive bud breakout, be sure to tune in at 11 for the stunning footage.._" lol
> 
> I'm counting down the minutes til I the lights come on in the cab, damn DST! I need to plan for that in the future
> Grazz


With what we've got going on, I think it might be a DEA helicopter


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 12, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> With what we've got going on, I think it might be a DEA helicopter


Hey.. I was dreaming (nightmare?) about something like that this AM .. damn scary shit...lol

Grazz


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Nov 12, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Hey.. I was dreaming (nightmare?) about something like that this AM .. damn scary shit...lol
> 
> Grazz


The way I figure, a little time in jail wouldn't be so bad. Time to do pushups, eat right (or at least less), time to read many books, and an experience to kindle the anger and determination to lead or become fully involved in a movement.

Anyone can be scorned, I'd say.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 13, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> The way I figure, a little time in jail wouldn't be so bad. Time to do pushups, eat right (or at least less), time to read many books, and an experience to kindle the anger and determination to lead or become fully involved in a movement.


 Lol yeah no..... Incarceration of any type is never fun, freedom is very precious and overlooked by most.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 13, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol yeah no..... Incarceration of any type is never fun, freedom is very precious and overlooked by most.


Yeah, screw that incarceration shit. I can do all of that stuff right here in the comfort of my home. The wife can sometimes be like a warden..lol, but she hasn't shot at me (yet) when I go over the wall. 

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 13, 2011)

Got a few pics this morning, 2 minutes before the HPS came on. 



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 13, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Yeah, screw that incarceration shit. I can do all of that stuff right here in the comfort of my home. The wife can sometimes be like a warden..lol, but she hasn't shot at me (yet) when I go over the wall.
> 
> Grazz


 Lol @ "yet".


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 13, 2011)

yeah "Yet".. such a big little word...lol

Hey Doob, I remember you saying something about using a Compost Tea. Do you think that's something I should look into for my set up? I am not adding anything other than nutes at the moment. I remember using molasses my first grow and didn't like what it does to the rez. Second grow I used GH Nectar (still have 1/2 bottle) with pretty much the same sticky and stinky results..lol

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 13, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> yeah "Yet".. such a big little word...lol
> 
> Hey Doob, I remember you saying something about using a Compost Tea. Do you think that's something I should look into for my set up? I am not adding anything other than nutes at the moment. I remember using molasses my first grow and didn't like what it does to the rez. Second grow I used GH Nectar (still have 1/2 bottle) with pretty much the same sticky and stinky results..lol
> 
> Grazz


 Hydro I really don't recommend using molasses with unless doing a passive system or a system which includes soil too. Humboldt Honey (The hydro one) will work the same as molasses. Compost teas I haven't personally used, but know people who have and have seen the outcome first hand (Pretty sure I specified that lol). I suppose that's about as close as doing it yourself though lol. As far as CT applied to hydro, H2o2 and good air pump. You want a good amount of aeration to ensure no pathogens, and the H2o2 is just extra precaution. You're probably going to want meters like TDS/EC/PPM, the Humboldt nutrients line isn't too bad honestly. Mind grew a huge plant, Humboldt nutes, 1 plant, dwc, and I can't remember but I know he yielded a hell of a lot. It was truly impressive lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 13, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Hydro I really don't recommend using molasses with unless doing a passive system or a system which includes soil too. Humboldt Honey (The hydro one) will work the same as molasses. Compost teas I haven't personally used, but know people who have and have seen the outcome first hand (Pretty sure I specified that lol). I suppose that's about as close as doing it yourself though lol. As far as CT applied to hydro, H2o2 and good air pump. You want a good amount of aeration to ensure no pathogens, and the H2o2 is just extra precaution. You're probably going to want meters like TDS/EC/PPM, the Humboldt nutrients line isn't too bad honestly. Mind grew a huge plant, Humboldt nutes, 1 plant, dwc, and I can't remember but I know he yielded a hell of a lot. It was truly impressive lol.


Thanks Doob, the GH Nectar is for Hydro but like I said, I seem to remember it making the res get weird on me, it was foamy from the aeration and smelled like it was fermenting.. In this res I have two filter power heads (I think that's what they are called) from my Tropical Fish breeding days (yeah.. did that too) that circulate the water and draw air in to aerate. I was thinking of starting to add some H2O2 and that was what got me thinking about the Compost Tea..

I do have a TDS meter and have been keeping an eye on it, I check it in the morning then before and after topping off. I'm still getting a ph drop after each flood/drain cycle into the 5.5's and topping off gets it back around 5.6 - 5.7. 

The TDS has been going down each cycle too.. Had it at 820 after res change last week, down to 722 atm..


phew.. a bit longer reply than I was planning..lol

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 15, 2011)

Three Weeks.. got the new CF fan and it sucks.. really sucks good!! Temps are staying lower and I can keep the extra 130 watts of CFL on..

Grazz


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 15, 2011)

I need you folks to take a peek here ----->https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/486965-vanilla-kush-issues.html and offer some sound advice.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 15, 2011)

Shhhhh... I think she is sleeping off a good indica buzz...lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 16, 2011)

It's starting to look like I have a large spider web under here from keeping the canopy sort of even.. 



Cab.. 



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 16, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Three Weeks.. got the new CF fan and it sucks.. really sucks good!! Temps are staying lower and I can keep the extra 130 watts of CFL on..
> 
> Grazz


 Sweet!! Gotta love having the right amount of air exchange!!



Kalebaiden said:


> I need you folks to take a peek here ----->https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/486965-vanilla-kush-issues.html and offer some sound advice.


 Looks like lockout, nute burn or high temps. It's hydro which I'm not as knowledgeable on as soil. However, that's what it looks like to me, it seems as if someone has already answered them properly so there isn't a need now.



Grazzmon said:


> Shhhhh... I think she is sleeping off a good indica buzz...lol


 Lol yeah my god, buzz? Pffft more like the iron bitch slap of god, knocking me right out lol.



Grazzmon said:


> It's starting to look like I have a large spider web under here from keeping the canopy sort of even..
> 
> 
> Cab..
> ...


 Lol Spidermon Spidermon, canna loving Spidermon, see him grow, see him high, roping plants down with some ties, look out here comes the Spidermon!!

Just tighten the strings down more, if needed to even the canopy out.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 16, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Sweet!! Gotta love having the right amount of air exchange!!


Oh yeah.. it's slightly pulls the cab door shut and I don't have it at full speed. The temps now go up if I have the cab door open..




Doobieus said:


> Lol Spidermon Spidermon, canna loving Spidermon, see him grow, see him high, roping plants down with some ties, look out here comes the Spidermon!!


Damn.. gonna be stuck with that tune for the rest of the day.. 



Doobieus said:


> Just tighten the strings down more, if needed to even the canopy out.


I have done that on some, but many have needed to go in the other direction. I don't think I have too many that aren't crooked..

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 16, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Oh yeah.. it's slightly pulls the cab door shut and I don't have it at full speed. The temps now go up if I have the cab door open..


Yeah for passive intake, negative pressure is key. Just a little though, that's how mine is. Stays cool, but if it's opened for too long it gets hotter because of more cubic feet lol.




Grazzmon said:


> Damn.. gonna be stuck with that tune for the rest of the day..


Lol I know right?!



Grazzmon said:


> I have done that on some, but many have needed to go in the other direction. I don't think I have too many that aren't crooked..
> 
> Grazz


Lol mine are some what crooked, but I train out to the spread I want then let them grow upwards. The first ties you do on individual branches are the most important because they are the main anchor/guide. I like this method because it's like a scrog without a screen lol.

Edit: Forgot to add, that they're looking great to me personally.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 16, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol mine are some what crooked, but I train out to the spread I want then let them grow upwards. The first ties you do on individual branches are the most important because they are the main anchor/guide. I like this method because it's like a scrog without a screen lol.
> 
> Edit: Forgot to add, that they're looking great to me personally.


Yeah, more hands on too.. like when you reach through to tighten or add a support and bump a bud.. ooh, ooh that smell.. can't you smell that smell..

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 16, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Yeah, more hands on too.. like when you reach through to tighten or add a support and bump a bud.. ooh, ooh that smell.. can't you smell that smell..
> 
> Grazz


 Lol the smell of buds surrounds youuuuu!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 17, 2011)

New Pics with HPS off in my Journal..

https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog17988-new-pics.html

Grazz


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 17, 2011)

Your plant looks so sexy I want to fuck it.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 17, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> Your plant looks so sexy I want to fuck it.


LOL.. ummm.. aahhh.. well I just don't know how to reply to that..

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 17, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> LOL.. ummm.. aahhh.. well I just don't know how to reply to that..
> 
> Grazz


 Lmfao!! Pure gold right there ha ha.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 17, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lmfao!! Pure gold right there ha ha.


I sat here for the longest time and really couldn't find a response..lol

I did a rez change today and since I ran out of GH Bloom the other day I switched from GH nutes to AN.. the NPK is the same on the Micro and Bloom so I hope the girls won't mind. I also added a half strength dose of Sugar Daddy, the guy at the Hydro store said he does ebb and flow and uses it with good results and without problems so I figured I'd give half a shot...lol

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 17, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I sat here for the longest time and really couldn't find a response..lol
> 
> I did a rez change today and since I ran out of GH Bloom the other day I switched from GH nutes to AN.. the NPK is the same on the Micro and Bloom so I hope the girls won't mind. I also added a half strength dose of Sugar Daddy, the guy at the Hydro store said he does ebb and flow and uses it with good results and without problems so I figured I'd give half a shot...lol
> 
> Grazz


 Sugar daddy is a good product. Your girls shouldn't mind the difference if the NPK is the same. Hopefully this works out better for you lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 18, 2011)

I will be travelling for Thanksgiving and will be away from the girls for 5 days.. damn that's gonna be rough (separation anxiety...lol). I have the tray flooding twice during the light cycle but was thinking that I may want to cut that in half while I am away or even set the timer to do it once every other day. I think the rockwool holds enough moisture that they won't dry out on me. I am hoping the ph in the rez will be pretty stable by then. Then when I get back I'll do a plain water flush and reload the rez.. Sound like a reasonable plan?

Grazz

(will be taking before and after pics for sure.. )


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 18, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I will be travelling for Thanksgiving and will be away from the girls for 5 days.. damn that's gonna be rough (separation anxiety...lol). I have the tray flooding twice during the light cycle but was thinking that I may want to cut that in half while I am away or even set the timer to do it once every other day. I think the rockwool holds enough moisture that they won't dry out on me. I am hoping the ph in the rez will be pretty stable by then. Then when I get back I'll do a plain water flush and reload the rez.. Sound like a reasonable plan?
> 
> Grazz
> 
> (will be taking before and after pics for sure.. )


 Plain water or Clearex treated water, sounds good.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 19, 2011)

Getting too crowded underneath? Should I be thinning this out at all?



Filling in a bit.. 



Grazz


----------



## HobbyGrower72 (Nov 19, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Getting too crowded underneath? Should I be thinning this out at all?
> View attachment 1895484 Grazz


That's a loaded question. Ask 10 people, you might get 10 answers. I've had success with both de-fol and leaving the plant as it is. Fan leaves are producers, not consumers. That has always influenced my decision to trim. Whether you trim or not is entirely up to you. I'm guessing your going to get someone saying airflow, reduced risk of PM and mold, others that will say opening yourself up to issues.

Do what you feel is right. Experience is the best teacher.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 19, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Getting too crowded underneath? Should I be thinning this out at all?
> 
> Filling in a bit..
> 
> Grazz


It will die off and fall off itself, when it's ready honestly. Try to keep any stress minimal, considering you're in bloom. If you're not noticing any mold, mildew, defects, etc. then leave it as is.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 19, 2011)

HobbyGrower72 said:


> Experience is the best teacher.


 I could not agree more myself.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 19, 2011)

HobbyGrower72 said:


> That's a loaded question. Ask 10 people, you might get 10 answers. I've had success with both de-fol and leaving the plant as it is. Fan leaves are producers, not consumers. That has always influenced my decision to trim. Whether you trim or not is entirely up to you. I'm guessing your going to get someone saying airflow, reduced risk of PM and mold, others that will say opening yourself up to issues.
> 
> Do what you feel is right. Experience is the best teacher.





Doobieus said:


> It will die off and fall off itself, when it's ready honestly. Try to keep any stress minimal, considering you're in bloom. If you're not noticing any mold, mildew, defects, etc. then leave it as is.


Thanks Grower, Doobs,
I will let nature take it's course. Since I have the cab setup to draw from the bottom I don't think airflow will be a problem and even as thick as it looks there is still a good bit of light getting through and probably a good bit more when the door is closed.


HobbyGrower72 said:


> Do what you feel is right. Experience is the best teacher.


 I totally agree with that, it's the way I have learned everything..

Grazz


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 19, 2011)

Grazz bro I like your setup! Very similar to mine! I didn't even know there was a 250 club Where do I sign up, I might only be a member for a few grows though becuase I'm going to try and pack an air cooled 400 in here soon lol.. What space you working with?

I've been posting in the 400 club because of my cfl's but I'm only pusing around 170w with cfl's in the flower cab and hps, vegged with a 250 metal halide "and flowered some auto's under it for 4-5 weeks." Then I got my hps conversion bulb in. Been growing with that for the past couple weeks! Just flipped the switch to 12/12 on my big girls "Quzar and 2 vanilla kush on wed." They've only been on 12/12 for 3 days and they've already stretched 2-4" into the screen

Anyway I'll be putting up new pics later in my sig but this was a 3 days ago.

One of the Auto's I have off to the side! 6weeks in still mostly clear trics!

Heres the Vk's and Quzar under the screen, this was right when I switched to 12/12 3 days ago. There already coming through the screen!



Grazzmon said:


> Getting too crowded underneath? Should I be thinning this out at all?
> 
> View attachment 1895483
> 
> ...





I think the answer to this question is similar to asking about flushing, like said above its better just to figure out what works best for you!

If you look at my pic above its pretty overgrown on the 5 gallon and I will probably trim the lower 8". It all depends on how much popcorn bud you want to be trimming. I would think the more you leave on the more bud you will get in the end though...


----------



## JamesQuall (Nov 19, 2011)

Awesome Thread! I've been planning a small grow tent with a 250, but am a little concerned about heat. It will be 2.5 x 2.5 x 5.5, wondering what a good ventilation set up might be or what has worked for you folks.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 19, 2011)

JamesQuall said:


> Awesome Thread! I've been planning a small grow tent with a 250, but am a little concerned about heat. It will be 2.5 x 2.5 x 5.5, wondering what a good ventilation set up might be or what has worked for you folks.


Its never a bad thing to over do you ventilation. "Unless running co2.." I'm assuming your not worrying about that right now 

With that being said I would at least go with a nice 4" inline fan and Just use a passive intake "open hole sucking in fresh air from negative pressure." They have them built in on the tents, some are lightproof little flaps you just open. Basically put the exhaust fan at the top and open the intake port at the furthest lowest point and you should be g2g! One thing I've noticed with running the 250 with proper ventilation is you wont have to worry about temps much at all when dialed in. If you want to run a carbon filter "which you probably will lol." Then you can easily hook one up to your 4" inline fan and either push air or pull air through it depending on the amount of room you have in you tent.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 19, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Grazz bro I like your setup! Very similar to mine! I didn't even know there was a 250 club Where do I sign up, I might only be a member for a few grows though becuase I'm going to try and pack an air cooled 400 in here soon lol.. What space you working with?
> 
> I've been posting in the 400 club because of my cfl's but I'm only pusing around 170w with cfl's in the flower cab and hps, vegged with a 250 metal halide "and flowered some auto's under it for 4-5 weeks." Then I got my hps conversion bulb in. Been growing with that for the past couple weeks! Just flipped the switch to 12/12 on my big girls "Quzar and 2 vanilla kush on wed." They've only been on 12/12 for 3 days and they've already stretched 2-4" into the screen
> 
> ...


Welcome TreeZ, (can't call you smelly..lol)
yeah the 250 Club has been here for quite a while, and there are some very good&knowledgeable folks here.

My space is about 3 1/2'w X 4 1/2"h.. 21" deep. For now I will not be doing any trimming.. def do not want to stress the girls while they are busy building buds for me  I asked the question because I wanted to be sure that all of the undergrowth wouldn't be a stress.. got the answer I needed (as usual here..Thank You 250 Club)

Looking forward to your posts and pics.. your grow is looking very nice..

Grazz


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 19, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Welcome TreeZ, (can't call you smelly..lol)
> yeah the 250 Club has been here for quite a while, and there are some very good&knowledgeable folks here.
> 
> My space is about 3 1/2'w X 4 1/2"h.. 21" deep. For now I will not be doing any trimming.. def do not want to stress the girls while they are busy building buds for me  I asked the question because I wanted to be sure that all of the undergrowth wouldn't be a stress.. got the answer I needed (as usual here..Thank You 250 Club)
> ...


THanks bro! LoL, yea very true. 

Yea its probably a good call on your part not to trim anything that far in, I'm hesitant to trim anything off my big girl and she just started flowering 

I'm looking forward to seeing what you guys are doing with these 250's too, seems like some cool people in here.

Edit, oh my space is very similar! im a little over 3' long by 24" deep and 5.5' tall. I'm running a crazy exhaust fan and carbon filter though preparing for the 400 lol.


----------



## JamesQuall (Nov 19, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Its never a bad thing to over do you ventilation. "Unless running co2.." I'm assuming your not worrying about that right now
> 
> With that being said I would at least go with a nice 4" inline fan and Just use a passive intake "open hole sucking in fresh air from negative pressure." They have them built in on the tents, some are lightproof little flaps you just open. Basically put the exhaust fan at the top and open the intake port at the furthest lowest point and you should be g2g! One thing I've noticed with running the 250 with proper ventilation is you wont have to worry about temps much at all when dialed in. If you want to run a carbon filter "which you probably will lol." Then you can easily hook one up to your 4" inline fan and either push air or pull air through it depending on the amount of room you have in you tent.


Thanks for the response TreeZ. I was thinking about going with a 6" inline for the ease of upgrade if I ever want to, and just get a speed controller and run it at what it needs to be. A carbon filter is a must IMO, probably just going to build a DYI one from the site unless I find a well priced combo deal. 

I figured 2.5 x 2.5 x 5.5 would be enough room for two ladies.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh my goodness Grazz look what you did!! Lol great job.

Anyhow.....

Welcome Treez (I'm with Grazz on this one lol), and welcome Quail. Glad to have you two aboard.

As far as all the posts.... 
*
Quail* I have a 6 inch Vortex with a carbon filter and it's passive intake on my bloom tent. The veg tent has a I want to say a 6 or 8 inch fan, also passive intake. Pretty sure it's an 8 inch fan though. 2.5 x 2.5 x 5.5 will be good, but you could push it to 3 x 3 x 6 if you wanted. You have to remember to consider space for the carbon filter/ventilation/light. You figure if you went with a 5.5 tall and say the CF/Light/Ventilation took about a foot, you'd be left with 3-3.5 feet to work with because you want your canopy about 5 inches or so under the light. Then you have to consider your medium and how much height that will take, and pretty much work around the space you have left over. I'm sure you've considered all of these factors already, you sound like you have a good idea of what you want to do. Anyhow that's my 2 cents on that and again welcome.

*Treez* your grow looks great!! Nice looking, and you seem to have a lot of knowledge. Lol it's pretty funny because you answered pretty much how I would've answered that. As both of my tents are set up that way lol. Anyway welcome to club, great to have you along I think you'll like it.

*Grazz*!! You're welcome, you know we always got you dude!! I know I do.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 19, 2011)

JamesQuall said:


> Thanks for the response TreeZ. I was thinking about going with a 6" inline for the ease of upgrade if I ever want to, and just get a speed controller and run it at what it needs to be. A carbon filter is a must IMO, probably just going to build a DYI one from the site unless I find a well priced combo deal.
> 
> I figured 2.5 x 2.5 x 5.5 would be enough room for two ladies.


It sounds like you know exactly what you need, what are you waiting for get those girls going!! 

Btw I've heard its good to go a little bigger on the carbon filter, I found a 650cfm on ebay for like 90 shipped! Works amazing so far! I'm running my fan @ around 450 cfm right now and because I ran out of room like doobie was explaining lol, I had to run my fan and filter in the attic so I'm "pushing through the filter." Still works great though!
THere's some good DIY's out there for it too, I'm actually doing a little DIY carbon filter for my veg cab which is also vented to the attic.

Anyway let us know what you decide on, I actually have a link to a great carbon filter and 6" fan if your interested!



Doobieus said:


> Oh my goodness Grazz look what you did!! Lol great job.
> 
> Anyhow.....
> 
> ...


LoL, Thanks brotha! I'm glad I found this floating around, I'll definitely be keeping a close eye on it! Glad to see theres some good info going around for the most of what I've seen in this thread  
I'm just getting to the good part of my grow so I'll be happy to keep you guys updated!! I'm looking forward to seeing what you guys have going on too!


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> LoL, Thanks brotha! I'm glad I found this floating around, I'll definitely be keeping a close eye on it! Glad to see theres some good info going around for the most of what I've seen in this thread
> I'm just getting to the good part of my grow so I'll be happy to keep you guys updated!! I'm looking forward to seeing what you guys have going on too!


Lol correction, sista not brudda.

We have a couple club banners to sport if you want, I made 3 and another user made 1. We have 1 that I animated, it was the design everyone favored most. The banner in Grazz's sig is the animated banner. 

Post #3838 has the banners and post #3840 and #3845 have the code information to put it in your signature.

The animated banner I couldn't find the post, and can't remember if I even posted it lol. Anyhow you can right click and save the banner from Grazz, and then upload as sig pic. If you need help feel free to ask.

Glad to have ya around Treez.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

Speaking of banners.... You guys might see my animated banner I made floating around on a seed vendor site!! I'd link but I am pretty sure it breaks ToS lol.

Ya ya ya!! 

Yay yay yay!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Speaking of banners.... You guys might see my animated banner I made floating around on a seed vendor site!! I'd link but I am pretty sure it breaks ToS lol.
> 
> Ya ya ya!!
> 
> Yay yay yay!!


'.. and they crowd goes crazy!!!" Congrats Doob!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 20, 2011)

Just a little update, I think the girls have (for the most part) finished their stretch. I will keep the string handy just in case though.. lol




Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> '.. and they crowd goes crazy!!!" Congrats Doob!!


Thank ya much Grazz!!

Also the gals are looking great.


----------



## Green Horny (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi, can some one help me here? I have 5 plants under a 250 hps, they are in soil and I am using bionova products - supersoil mix + pk 13/14, I have been given enzimes from Advanced Natural Power wich have fluvic and humic acids and that is all I´ve been giving, I recently went from tap water to destilled water, ph is 6.5, temps 70f and rh 50%, since flower I have been having some fan leaves turning yellow, then upper leaves having brown spots, turning yellow then dry, now that I am on 2 weeks to harvest it is getting worst, leaves are very pale and going yellow, not only the fan leaves, am I missing something? please help. thanks


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

Green Horny said:


> Hi, can some one help me here? I have 5 plants under a 250 hps, they are in soil and I am using bionova products - supersoil mix + pk 13/14, I have been given enzimes from Advanced Natural Power wich have fluvic and humic acids and that is all I´ve been giving, I recently went from tap water to destilled water, ph is 6.5, temps 70f and rh 50%, since flower I have been having some fan leaves turning yellow, then upper leaves having brown spots, turning yellow then dry, now that I am on 2 weeks to harvest it is getting worst, leaves are very pale and going yellow, not only the fan leaves, am I missing something? please help. thanks


 Hey Green welcome to the club first off.

Secondly....

If you're temps are 70F around 4-6 inches under the light then more than likely it's nutrient deficiency, nutrient lockout (Due to salt build up) or nutrient burn. Is the Ph 6.5 in your run off or is that what you Ph your water to prior to feed? Sorry for all of the questions but without photos it's a little more challenging to diagnose the problem. If you could post a photo, it'd be a lot easier to tell. Change from distilled to spring water, distilled water doesn't have some of the stuff spring has. I think distilled works better with hydro than soil.

Anyhow hope this helps some.


----------



## Green Horny (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Doobieus, thanks for the welcome  the ph is prior to feed, but the run off ph is very close to that too. I would post o picture is I knew how, I have been trying for an hour now he he I am very worried because I don´t want to srew up on the final stage..I thought it was salt build up to, so I flushed and I am going very light on the nutrients, in theory it should all be right, but I am almost sure that I am missing something but I don´t know what.

P.S. I want to attach the picture, don´t want to upload it to a server then put it between tags.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

Green Horny said:


> Hi Doobieus, thanks for the welcome  the ph is prior to feed, but the run off ph is very close to that too. I would post o picture is I knew how, I have been trying for an hour now he he I am very worried because I don´t want to srew up on the final stage..I thought it was salt build up to, so I flushed and I am going very light on the nutrients, in theory it should all be right, but I am almost sure that I am missing something but I don´t know what.
> 
> P.S. I want to attach the picture, don´t want to upload it to a server then put it between tags.


 Hey Green, no problem on the welcome. On the quick reply box, there is a picture of a world, a frame, and a film reel looking thing. Click the frame button in the middle. It will pop up another window and ask you if you want to upload from your computer or a website. Click the From computer tab at the top, and then click the Select files button. After that, navigate your way to which photos you want to upload and when done, click the Upload files button.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Green Horny (Nov 20, 2011)

Got it! It was a browser problem, on the advanced attach config. Looking at that what´s your first guess?


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

Green Horny said:


> Got it! It was a browser problem, on the advanced attach config. Looking at that what´s your first guess?


 How often were you watering, prior to flushing them recently?

Also how old are they? Not sure if you put that, I could have over read it.

My first guess is lockout and over watering, but if these photos were taken after the flush that would explain the over watered look.


----------



## Green Horny (Nov 20, 2011)

They are in 2 gallon pots, vegged for 5 weeks, now in week 6 of flower, I watter tuesday, thursday and saturday about 0,2 gallons, the pots always feel light when it´s time to water.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

Green Horny said:


> They are in 2 gallon pots, vegged for 5 weeks, now in week 6 of flower, I watter tuesday, thursday and saturday about 0,2 gallons, the pots always feel light when it´s time to water.


 Try and pick up some Clearex, and treat them with that. Don't flush with the Clearex just use it as a normal feeding. If they still exhibit these issues after about 3-7 days then bump up the nutrients and amount of water when you feed them.


----------



## Green Horny (Nov 20, 2011)

You still think it is a salt build up? After flush with distilled water and feeding less than half strenght? Here I don´t have acess to Clearex, I will try to find something else to do the same work, but I really think it is less of something other than more. Do you use enzimes? I was told the they make the plants more hunger for nutrients. Maybe this pic can tell you more, thank you for helping me.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

Green Horny said:


> You still think it is a salt build up? After flush with distilled water and feeding less than half strenght? Here I don´t have acess to Clearex, I will try to find something else to do the same work, but I really think it is less of something other than more. Do you use enzimes? I was told the they make the plants more hunger for nutrients. Maybe this pic can tell you more, thank you for helping me.


 Yes I use enzymes, humic acid, etc. I have a pretty full collection of nutrients/additives, from different companies. 

Ah if you're using at half strength then bump it up, I didn't see you mention the strength of nutes. Only saw you were watering with 0.2 gallons. every other day or so. I was under the assumption that you were at full strength @ 6 weeks into bloom even with the super soil. With or without the additives, your plant would still be craving a lot more nutrients at this point. 

What strain is that? How long do you plan on letting it mature?


----------



## Green Horny (Nov 20, 2011)

The first one is Kaya 47 from Advanced seeds a strain that comes from the Ak-47, the 2 in the middle are Critical also from Advanced Seeds for all of these I will give 2 more weeks, this one for the boost and next for flush, the ones one the back are Super Lemon Haze from Greenhouse the one with strange leaves is a not so good phenotype, I will give them more 4 weeks. From all of them the kaya 47 is the best performer, the secondary growth goes straight up, no curving, I think it is a very good strain.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol correction, sista not brudda.
> 
> We have a couple club banners to sport if you want, I made 3 and another user made 1. We have 1 that I animated, it was the design everyone favored most. The banner in Grazz's sig is the animated banner.
> 
> ...


Oops lol, my bad sista!! lol

I'm on my way to put up the sig pic, it looks Bad ass ! Is there a club to join too?

Btw I just put up new pics if anyone is interested.

Here's one of the screen when I flipped to 12/12 4 days ago and then the other pic is from today! 
View attachment 1897818View attachment 1897816
Here's the trimming I did under the canopy, not to much but it helps 
View attachment 1897817


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

Green Horny said:


> The first one is Kaya 47 from Advanced seeds a strain that comes from the Ak-47, the 2 in the middle are Critical also from Advanced Seeds for all of these I will give 2 more weeks, this one for the boost and next for flush, the ones one the back are Super Lemon Haze from Greenhouse the one with strange leaves is a not so good phenotype, I will give them more 4 weeks. From all of them the kaya 47 is the best performer, the secondary growth goes straight up, no curving, I think it is a very good strain.


 Well definitely keep us updated Green, not a big fan of sativas but different tokes for different folks. Hope your plants get better, they should in all honesty.



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Oops lol, my bad sista!! lol
> 
> I'm on my way to put up the sig pic, it looks Bad ass ! Is there a club to join too?
> 
> ...


 Looks good Treez, ahhh 4 days down...... too damn many to go lol.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 20, 2011)

Lmao, tell me about it! Wheres the fast forward button on this 250? You make that and you will never have to work again haha!

BTW, u notice the SIG PIC REPPIN 250 all day haha


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 20, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Lmao, tell me about it! Wheres the fast forward button on this 250? You make that and you will never have to work again haha!
> 
> BTW, u notice the SIG PIC REPPIN 250 all day haha


 Looking good Treez!! Lol yeah totally, make so much money with your own THTimemachine 3000 lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's the BM/MM girls at 4 weeks flowering...



Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 22, 2011)

Charts from my Excel Grow Log.. 

 

I know this is a bit nerdy but it keeps my head in the grow.. 

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 22, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Charts from my Excel Grow Log..
> 
> I know this is a bit nerdy but it keeps my head in the grow..
> 
> Grazz


 Yeah we're all nerds in our own way lol, that's nice man.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 22, 2011)

I wonder if I can find plans to build a computer monitored and controlled two tier cab.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 22, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> I wonder if I can find plans to build a computer monitored and controlled two tier cab.


 Probably not find plans/clue books but you could do it on your own for sure.The software though.... Might have to look into that.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 22, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> I wonder if I can find plans to build a computer monitored and controlled two tier cab.


Sounds like a market opportunity.. 


Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 22, 2011)

Now I can see the difference between the Blue Mystic and the Mutant (seed from the last Blue Mystic Grow). The Blue Mystic is much tighter and filling in quicker, they also smell different (resin).

Mutant 


Blue Mystic


Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 22, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Now I can see the difference between the Blue Mystic and the Mutant (seed from the last Blue Mystic Grow). The Blue Mystic is much tighter and filling in quicker, they also smell different (resin).
> 
> Mutant
> View attachment 1901178
> ...


 Looking good, yeah dude definitely can see what we talked about earlier going on.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 22, 2011)

<<<<<<<< Newest member of the 250 club.
I just bought this setup. Right in my price range!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/280759153345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 23, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> <<<<<<<< Newest member of the 250 club.
> I just bought this setup. Right in my price range!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280759153345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


 Pffffffft you were a member at post 3969 Kidney lol. Glad to see you got your lights/timer/hangers, can't wait to see what you do with it.

Lol anyway welcome to the club (again).


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 23, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> <<<<<<<< Newest member of the 250 club.
> I just bought this setup. Right in my price range!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/280759153345?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Welcome broseph! Now all you have to do is figure out how to get this cool picture in your signature lol.. What type of ventilation you running with that setup?

BTW, Doobieus I hooked you up with some rep for that


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Its a sealed closet


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 23, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Its a sealed closet


What type of exhaust are you using to suck the hot air out? Or are you just leaving the door open?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 23, 2011)

Random post*

(*ignore the post)

Congratulations on finding me, now what are you going to do?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 23, 2011)

I want to get a seed from a landrace, Does anyone know how I can do this?

*edit*

Canadian landrace. So what grows in Canada naturally?


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 23, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> Random post*
> 
> (*ignore the post)
> 
> Congratulations on finding me, now what are you going to do?





Kalebaiden said:


> I want to get a seed from a landrace, Does anyone know how I can do this?
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Canadian landrace. So what grows in Canada naturally?


 Start networking, land races in general are hard to find.... Well some anyway. Some breeders advertise themselves as having land race strains, I'd say check some out. Although with some I don't think they are pure land races to be honest. It's not what grows in Canada naturally that you're looking for really, it's how long that plant has been cultivated in that area. Land race strains normally are grown in one region for a reallllllllllly long time. I don't even know if there is a "Canadian" land race to be honest. If there is though, you're gonna have some time before you obtain something like that. If it even exists....

Oh and as far as what am I gonna do?

I'm going to respond to you saying, next time use white instead of light yellow lol.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 23, 2011)

LMFAO, I wonder how many people caught that.

I think I'm gonna keep you Doob, in a cute little shoe box under my bed with my cookies and gumdrops.

I picked a shoebox cause that's where miniature fairies get put.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 23, 2011)

Yes, I leave the door open when the lights are on. I also have a fan blowing fresh air on through the open doorway. I also run a dual window fan, and a 6" circulating fan with a 175w and 4 CFL's, the temps don't get much higher than 87 or so with the door shut and the lights and fans on.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 23, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> LMFAO, I wonder how many people caught that.
> 
> I think I'm gonna keep you Doob, in a cute little shoe box under my bed with my cookies and gumdrops.
> 
> I picked a shoebox cause that's where miniature fairies get put.


Lol not sure but it was pretty apparent on my monitor, it's a pretty big monitor so the yellow popped out like a sore thumb.

Hotbox the shoebox, then cookies and gumdrops.... Yeah I think I can make that work.

Fairies though, eh not so much.

Edit: Also Kale talked to a friend on here that's in Canada and he said there are no Canadian land races. There are land race strains out there, just not Canadian.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 23, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Yes, I leave the door open when the lights are on. I also have a fan blowing fresh air on through the open doorway. I also run a dual window fan, and a 6" circulating fan with a 175w and 4 CFL's, the temps don't get much higher than 87 or so with the door shut and the lights and fans on.


 87F is a little hot, might wanna drop that down a tad bit. Can't wait to see what you got going Kidney.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 24, 2011)

A week into 12/12, now its time to fill in and stretch  
View attachment 1903392


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 24, 2011)

So we have the thread, I was thinking about starting a 250hps "GROUP." You can make it through the forum, would you guys be down? That way we can post pics and help newer people in there too.. IDK just an idea but if you guys want to join we can get one going... LMK!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 24, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> 87F is a little hot, might wanna drop that down a tad bit. Can't wait to see what you got going Kidney.


 
Yeah, it reached 87 twice, that was on a couple of 90*+ days.


Here's a few pics of my 3 ladies. Sunday will be a full 7 weeks old under just a 175w MH and 4 6500k CFLs










Can't wait for my 250 to get here!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 24, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Yeah, it reached 87 twice, that was on a couple of 90*+ days.
> 
> 
> Here's a few pics of my 3 ladies. Sunday will be a full 7 weeks old under just a 175w MH and 4 6500k CFLs
> ...


7 weeks! yeah the growth was definitely stunted on your little girls "probably heat" but they do look healthy  7 weeks under my 250 mH and my girl exploded! Anyway, what type of soil are you using? A lot of people use the same soil on here for a reason, "fox farms ocean forest." Because it works!! Just saying if you want to get the most out of your girls give it a try! Other than that looking good, let us know when you get the 250 up and how the temps are looking!



BTW I'm putting a couple new pics up of my auto's here in a min, for anyone that wants to take a peak just click on the link in my sig!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 25, 2011)

LOL...just checked the calendar. 6 WEEKS, not 7.
And at 2 1/2 weeks in, I repotted to the 2nd/final pots with FFOM. Also added about 20% more perlite. Thus far I've been using turtle tank water, worked INCREDIBLE throughout my last grow, and 100% organic.
I plan on picking up some FF trio. Where's the cheapest place to find it?

Any other cheap tips? I'm on a major budget right now.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 25, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> LOL...just checked the calendar. 6 WEEKS, not 7.
> And at 2 1/2 weeks in, I repotted to the 2nd/final pots with FFOM. Also added about 20% more perlite. Thus far I've been using turtle tank water, worked INCREDIBLE throughout my last grow, and 100% organic.
> I plan on picking up some FF trio. Where's the cheapest place to find it?
> 
> Any other cheap tips? I'm on a major budget right now.


 There are 2 trios, for the best results get both trust me. You get so much more when you use both macro and micro nutrients.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 25, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> 7 weeks! yeah the growth was definitely stunted on your little girls "probably heat" but they do look healthy  7 weeks under my 250 mH and my girl exploded! Anyway, what type of soil are you using? A lot of people use the same soil on here for a reason, "fox farms ocean forest." Because it works!! Just saying if you want to get the most out of your girls give it a try! Other than that looking good, let us know when you get the 250 up and how the temps are looking!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I'm putting a couple new pics up of my auto's here in a min, for anyone that wants to take a peak just click on the link in my sig!


 I use a 50/50 mix now, but OF is still in that mix for sure lol.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 25, 2011)

Are you referring to hydro and soil trio?
If I had to buy just 1 set which should I buy? I'll have the other one by the time the next batch is starting.
Where's the cheapest place to buy???


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 25, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> LOL...just checked the calendar. 6 WEEKS, not 7.
> And at 2 1/2 weeks in, I repotted to the 2nd/final pots with FFOM. Also added about 20% more perlite. Thus far I've been using turtle tank water, worked INCREDIBLE throughout my last grow, and 100% organic.
> I plan on picking up some FF trio. Where's the cheapest place to find it?
> 
> Any other cheap tips? I'm on a major budget right now.


You could grab some molasses and the liquid trio,I use the molasses all throughout the grow in veg and flower. 1 tbs per gallon. The soluble trio doobieus was talking about is a little more expensive but does work! If anything try the liquid trio, "big bloom,grow big and tiger bloom" this round if you can't afford both. Then next grow you can use both and see the difference  Either way you will be happy with the Foxfarms products and the 250hps!!
Honestly Im just using the liquid trio right now and I'm still getting awesome results!

Here's 2 of the 3 auto's I have "off to the side of the 250" under some cfl's aswell


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 25, 2011)

Those autos look like they are 12/12 from seed. Nice
1 tbs of reg molasses per gallon? 
Ok I'm gonna pick up that Trio just in time for flowering.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 25, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Are you referring to hydro and soil trio?
> If I had to buy just 1 set which should I buy? I'll have the other one by the time the next batch is starting.
> Where's the cheapest place to buy???


 I always go through HTG supply, not sure if they're cheapest or not.

There are 6 Fox Farm nutrients in all both for hydro and soil. 

Grow big, Big bloom (Only true 100% organic), Tiger bloom, Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz and Cha Ching.

The base nutrients are the Grow big, Big bloom, and Tiger bloom. The additions (which you will notice a big difference in performance) are Open sesame, Beastie bloomz and Cha ching.

Molasses make sure it is UNSULPHURED and black strap. Grandma's, Plantation and Brer Rabbit are all popular brands of black strap unsulphured molasses. I cannot stress enough, to watch for lock out when using molasses. Clearex is your friend, seriously.

The photos below are from a previous post I posted, these are photos from an old grow. This was with all 6 macro/micro trios. Yeah I was being lazy and really didn't want to go searching for pictures on my computer lol.

If you can only get one do like Treez said and get the base/macro set, because honestly if I were in your situation I'd do the same. Molasses has a lot of goodies, it's basically a carbo load for your plants.

Edit: Pardon the main cola shot, it's missing buds here and there. Lol yeah.... it happens when you run out of head stash.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 26, 2011)

Well I came home today after 4 days and the girls are fine.. 



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 26, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Well I came home today after 4 days and the girls are fine..
> 
> Grazz


 Welcome back Grazz, gals are purdy!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks.. gettin frosty. 4 1/2 weeks down..


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 26, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks.. gettin frosty. 4 1/2 weeks down..


 About half there, now the real cool stuff begins!!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 26, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Those autos look like they are 12/12 from seed. Nice
> 1 tbs of reg molasses per gallon?
> Ok I'm gonna pick up that Trio just in time for flowering.


Yea there dwarf autos from Buddha seeds.. Yep unsulfured molassses!


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Nov 27, 2011)

Put some clothes on!


Ten days later:

View attachment 1908551View attachment 1908552View attachment 1908550


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 27, 2011)

Is that a re-vegged plant? Looks insane!!


----------



## machnak (Nov 27, 2011)

I wanna know too


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 27, 2011)

How much molasses should I be using and how often?
My FF nute trio should be here by friday. Do I use molasses WITH the nutes or do I go every other?


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 28, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> How much molasses should I be using and how often?
> My FF nute trio should be here by friday. Do I use molasses WITH the nutes or do I go every other?


 1 tablespoon per gallon, and every other feeding (When you get more experience then push it to every feeding). You can use it with or without nutrients, you can also use molasses when flushing. It can create lockout through salt build up if you use too much so be careful. It will also create a lot of nitrogen consumption, so use it about half way through flower or when you start seeing trichomes appearing. Just be aware that if you start seeing nitrogen deficiencies just use a little Grow big to bump up Nitrogen. Ease into as with all additives/nutrients, so start with 1/2 a tablespoon and then bump up.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 28, 2011)

Just a little update from my journal, more pics in the journal if you want to check it out.

Edit: These are two plants.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 28, 2011)

Let the Bud Porn begin...lol





Grazz


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 28, 2011)

I want to get in on this  Red DwarF 65 days from seed, chopped today!


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 28, 2011)

Nice.. buds look very dense

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 29, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I want to get in on this  Red DwarF 65 days from seed, chopped today!


 That name reminds me of an olllllld TV show lol. Looking good Treez.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 29, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Let the Bud Porn begin...lol
> 
> Grazz


 Mhmmmmmm cheers to that Grazz!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a ton of these shoots but as you can see by the color they are too deep to get enough light but they are still flowering. If the fan leaves are producers then these must be users.. so, should I take some of them off? Maybe put them in the cloner or just dry and qwiso them..



Grazz


----------



## james leonard (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a quick question for y'all 250w users. Its time I get a new hps bulb, so what brand is the best with the highest lumins? Any advice would be great. Thanks


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 29, 2011)

james leonard said:


> I have a quick question for y'all 250w users. Its time I get a new hps bulb, so what brand is the best with the highest lumins? Any advice would be great. Thanks


Advertised wise, Growbright has 35k lumens, Argomax 32k, and Eye Hortilux at 30k.

I'm using an Argomax this grow, which has been good so far. Prior to that I was using a standard HPS, which was also great. I'm not the biggest fan of Growbright gear, yeah.... that's just me though.


----------



## Doobieus (Nov 29, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I have a ton of these shoots but as you can see by the color they are too deep to get enough light but they are still flowering. If the fan leaves are producers then these must be users.. so, should I take some of them off? Maybe put them in the cloner or just dry and qwiso them..
> Grazz


 Anything that is green is creating/eating energy. If anything the plant is using the food from the yellowing leaves to feed itself. You're fine, you worry too much Grazz lol. What the plant is doing is redirecting energy/food right now, less stress than hacking at her in flower. Just my 2 cents. 

I wouldn't do Qwiso with that dude, no real substance in the trichomes yet aka waste of time. The point of oils is to extract oils from the head of the trichome. If you have all clear trichomes with no THC/Milky or CBD/Amber you're not going to really yield anything at all.


----------



## james leonard (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanksfor the quick reply


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 29, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Anything that is green is creating/eating energy. If anything the plant is using the food from the yellowing leaves to feed itself. You're fine, you worry too much Grazz lol. What the plant is doing is redirecting energy/food right now, less stress than hacking at her in flower. Just my 2 cents.
> 
> I wouldn't do Qwiso with that dude, no real substance in the trichomes yet aka waste of time. The point of oils is to extract oils from the head of the trichome. If you have all clear trichomes with no THC/Milky or CBD/Amber you're not going to really yield anything at all.


lol.. yeah I guess I do worry too much.. maybe in a couple weeks I can do a snip or two to replenish my missing stash.. 

Grazz


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey all, Got a few pics for yall of my Pineapple Expresss she is on day 8 of 12/12 and im pretty sure shes done with her stretch, and im glad for that without the scrog net this plant would have gotten wayyyy to big. She was Re-vegged for 6 weeks so if the branch structure looks funny thats why.

Shes getting FF big bloom, tiger bloom, superthrive, molasses in the next feeding.
Roots soil
RO water
shes drinking about 1 gallon every 2 days or so.

Enjoy all 

GG


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been wondering why it is that you all grow and use marijuana. 

Personally, I simply enjoy the stuff and it makes getting to sleep at night quite easy. I grow for the experience and skills; secondarily, I grow my own in order to minimize my interaction with drug dealers and the larger clandestine organizations through which they loosely operate. That's it in a nutshell, but I was just curious as to what drew you guys in, be it medical, recreational, or (hopefully not) criminal.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 29, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> Hey guys, I've been wondering why it is that you all grow and use marijuana.
> 
> Personally, I simply enjoy the stuff and it makes getting to sleep at night quite easy. I grow for the experience and skills; secondarily, I grow my own in order to minimize my interaction with drug dealers and the larger clandestine organizations through which they loosely operate. That's it in a nutshell, but I was just curious as to what drew you guys in, be it medical, recreational, or (hopefully not) criminal.


Joos.. mostly I do it for the challenge, I also agree with the enjoyment and minimizing interaction.. unfortunately for many of us it may be criminal.

Grazz


----------



## HobbyGrower72 (Nov 29, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> Hey guys, I've been wondering why it is that you all grow and use marijuana.
> 
> Personally, I simply enjoy the stuff and it makes getting to sleep at night quite easy. I grow for the experience and skills; secondarily, I grow my own in order to minimize my interaction with drug dealers and the larger clandestine organizations through which they loosely operate. That's it in a nutshell, but I was just curious as to what drew you guys in, be it medical, recreational, or (hopefully not) criminal.


I grow to smoke recreationally. I think it's a much better and safer alternative to alcohol. The weed here is incredibly shitty so growing gives me access to great marijuana and keeps me from having to interact with the black market.

Unfortunately, by virtue of the plant, I break the law on a regular basis. But, the law is stupid. So, I will continue to violate the prohibition until my government pulls their head out of their ass and legalizes this plant that has been used for centuries without government approval or involvement.

Great question.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 30, 2011)

I grow for therapy, no pill on earth can calm me the way my plant does and I smoke so that I eat, so I don't feel head pain as intensely and a host of other reasons. Generally I find it a much safer alternative for managing my medical issues.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 30, 2011)

5 Weeks down...



Grazz


----------



## stonemalone (Nov 30, 2011)

my blue cheese, vanilla kush, lowryder and juicy fruit have been under 12/12 for 4 weeks now. juicy fruit a few weeks behind but been done almost 12/12 from seed, other 4 are coming along greatly, updated my link in my sig with pics last night for anyone who cares to comment on them


----------



## NatureaFinest (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey everyone! Haven't posted n a while. just wanted to share a few pics of my g13 skunk. She's 8 wks in & comin down tonight




















cheers all. Everyone has such beautiful plants


----------



## spike91 (Nov 30, 2011)

hi guys, i'm a newbie in growing , i want to know if one HPS 250W + 2 x 45 CFL is okey for growing 5 plants in the same time or i need more light ?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Nov 30, 2011)

spike91 said:


> hi guys, i'm a newbie in growing , i want to know if one HPS 250W + 2 x 45 CFL is okey for growing 5 plants in the same time or i need more light ?


Whats the dimensions of the box or area your growing in? What size pots?

Congrats on the harvest nature, looks delicious

BTW I ordered a 600 but I'm helping a friend switch over from cfl's to the 250 so I'll still be hanging around and updating with some pics from there grow in the future!


----------



## spike91 (Nov 30, 2011)

i think 5 plant in 5 pot of 10 L , and the area will be something like 70 CM X 70 CM


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 1, 2011)

Man.. there are some nice grows going on here!! Here are some pics of the tops of my girls. The Blue Mystic tops are much different than the Mutants tops.

Mutant..


Blue Mystic



I guess I can expect different tastes and buzz's from this grow.. I'm also expecting that they will have different finishing times..

Grazz


----------



## NatureaFinest (Dec 1, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Congrats on the harvest nature, looks delicious


 thanks bro


----------



## 778budninja (Dec 1, 2011)

Hey everyone, just wanted to show my progress with the 250 watt HPS. I was originally going to go with a LED but decided to go with an 250 HPS and I couldn't be happier.

Here are some pics, I just switched it over to 12/12 today

Check out my journal in sig for more


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 1, 2011)

spike91 said:


> hi guys, i'm a newbie in growing , i want to know if one HPS 250W + 2 x 45 CFL is okey for growing 5 plants in the same time or i need more light ?


 You'd be better off with 4 rather than 5 to be totally honest. Easier to manage and less things to worry about. If you're a newbie, it would be better to start off with 1-2 plants so you can really get a feel for growing. More plants ='s more stress, and more stress takes away focus you could be using to learn. I'm not saying don't do it, or trying to be a Debbie downer. Sorry if it comes off that way, but I'm just being honest.

I've grown 6 plants under a 250w, in half gallon pots. So it can be done, but from my experience it's not worth it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 1, 2011)

778budninja said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to show my progress with the 250 watt HPS. I was originally going to go with a LED but decided to go with an 250 HPS and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Here are some pics, I just switched it over to 12/12 today
> 
> Check out my journal in sig for more


 Hey Ninja welcome, I don't remember if I've welcomed you before lol. God damn ninjas, with their god damn stealth, screwing with my god damn memory pfffffffffffft. Lol jk, looking great though. Glad to have you along.


----------



## puffenuff (Dec 1, 2011)

What are you guys averaging yield wise per plant with the 250w nowadays?


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 1, 2011)

As far as everyone else......

Joos: I grow because it is fun and just like art there is always something new to master with it. I love that, I also love the many uses this plant provides. Whether it be smoked, vaporized, ingested or not it is helpful. You can use it to sleep, to eat, to calm down, to take away pain in the medicinal sense. You can use it to make rope, bio fuel, god I could probably sit here for hours and think of soooo many great things cannabis/hemp can be used for lol. Hell it can even be used for nutritional value, there are just so many positives to this plant. Sometimes you have to be an Anti-hero, if you want what is right. Some use it for more unscrupulous activities, but at the same point.... Would those activities be so criminal if this plant wasn't so ridiculed with media/political bs propaganda? Probably not, times are hard right now and everyone is doing what they can to stay a float. I can't down another person for trying to keep things right in their life for themselves or their family. I'll agree the people who grow just to make cash to spend on stupid, useless, and meaningless bs is crap but that's pretty much how I feel about most things anyway lol.

Grazz: Looking awesome as always, I never expect anything but good from you and your updates. Keep up the great work buddy!!

Nature: There you are!! Was wondering where you were hiding lol. Glad to have you back actively, and with the gift of photos of daaaaaaaaank ass nugs!!

Treez: Lol 600 club 250 club whatever doesn't matter, you're always welcome here. Glad you're actually sticking around for a bit.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 1, 2011)

puffenuff said:


> What are you guys averaging yield wise per plant with the 250w nowadays?


 I guess we'll find out in a little bit Puffenuff lol. I know that Grazz, Nature, Joos and I are all around the same harvest time.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 1, 2011)

778budninja said:


> Hey everyone, just wanted to show my progress with the 250 watt HPS. I was originally going to go with a LED but decided to go with an 250 HPS and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Here are some pics, I just switched it over to 12/12 today
> 
> Check out my journal in sig for more


Ninja, welcome!! Looks like about 3' X 3' or so area. The 250HPS can handle that with ease.. can't wait to see them in a few more weeks. Keep us updated. 

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 1, 2011)

spike91 said:


> hi guys, i'm a newbie in growing , i want to know if one HPS 250W + 2 x 45 CFL is okey for growing 5 plants in the same time or i need more light ?



Spike, 
I have to agree with Doob on this, I had a couple grows with 3 three plants, but honestly if you look at the grows here you will see that it's not really the number of plants you grow but "how" you grow. I found out about LST on my first grow and never looked back, some of the guys/gals here use Scrog and there are other techniques that will increase the yield. If you are as you say a "Newbie", search the forum for LST or Scrog.. there is a ton of info here..

Good luck and let us know how it works out for you.

Grazz


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks doobieus, I'll definitely be sticking around! I might have to finish my current screen up under the 250 depending on temps anyway plus during the summer if I'm still in just the closet lol I'll be running the 250 most likely


----------



## spike91 (Dec 2, 2011)

thx guys for all the helpfull answers ,i will try tofind what it means LST and smog because sincerly i dont know . now i have just 1 plant growing with an cfl,I hope that helps me to learn for my future grows, i asked just to make me an ideea . best regards , peace!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 2, 2011)

spike91 said:


> thx guys for all the helpfull answers ,i will try tofind what it means LST and smog because sincerly i dont know . now i have just 1 plant growing with an cfl,I hope that helps me to learn for my future grows, i asked just to make me an ideea . best regards , peace!


Dude thats exactly how I learned! Take it slow and take the good info with the bad and just enjoy it! Reading is your friend right now, get baked and soak up as much info as you can.

Couple tips I can give you for cfl's if you don't know them already is keep them on there sides, "this is where they put off most light" and keep them as close as possible! Keep your plants short because cfl's loose lumens after a few inches so its hard enough to cover a 2ft tall plant let alone a 7 ft tall one lol.. 

What I did was I just grew 1 plant like you and let it grow normal my first time! This got me into plants in general and gave me a whole new understanding of how MJ grows! Then next grow try 2 plants under a 250 and lst one and topp the other. "both training methods you should give a try" Then after you perfect that and figure what you like to use look into scrogg. Which is a way to support your plants but is a little more advanced. If you have big enough buds to where you stalks cant support them you can always steak the buds when you get to that point. Anyway I know thats a lot but its good info so take it for what it is 


This finished under the 220w hps conversion bulb the last 3 weeks and vegged and flowered under the MH for the earlier part of the grow. Lights had to be switched aswell and the auto's I was growing probably got effected a little but still produced some dank ass bud!!! Some of the best smelling stuff yet from buddha seeds, REd DwarF 65 days from seed 

View attachment 1915452


----------



## spike91 (Dec 2, 2011)

thank you for your explanation, and all those who give advice to beginners because nobody taught was born! I try to read daily journals grow as I prepare for any problems that may ocure in growing my plant. srry for my english if is bad( is not my native language)! peace!


----------



## 778budninja (Dec 2, 2011)

Thanks Doob n Grazz. I will make sure to keep you posted on my progress... I cant wait to see my plants flower, its going to be awesommeee.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Dec 2, 2011)

My plant is almost done, there was a severe nute deficiency and I had to chop most of her foliage. I'm doubtful she'll survive, pics to follow.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 3, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> My plant is almost done, there was a severe nute deficiency and I had to chop most of her foliage. I'm doubtful she'll survive, pics to follow.


That really sux Kal..


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 4, 2011)

Here's some more shots from latest update, this is 16 days into 12/12. Click _*HERE TO JOIN MY GROW!*_


Vailla Kush & Quzar

White Dwarf 7 weeks into flowering


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 4, 2011)

Kalebaiden said:


> My plant is almost done, there was a severe nute deficiency and I had to chop most of her foliage. I'm doubtful she'll survive, pics to follow.


 =[ well that's not good news at all!! Buck up buddy, sending good vibes to you.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 4, 2011)

spike91 said:


> thx guys for all the helpfull answers ,i will try tofind what it means LST and smog because sincerly i dont know . now i have just 1 plant growing with an cfl,I hope that helps me to learn for my future grows, i asked just to make me an ideea . best regards , peace!


 250 used with CFL's will get you good results. For CFL's like Treez said, the sides of the bulb produce the most lumens/light. The way I used to do it, is Y connectors. I would hook up 3 Y connectors together to make an X, then I would screw that into a socket to plug adapter and plug it into a power strip. I would have 2-4 sets of X's on 1 power strip. The way the Y connectors are, they make it so the lights are angled, so the light's side is exposed more. Perfect for CFL set ups.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 4, 2011)

OK guys, super pumped! Got my 250 MH/HPS in the mail a few days ago. I also run 4 19w CFL's on the sides (depending on veg/flowering I have 4 6500k and 4 2700k). The lights/fans/scrubbers are hooked up. With the sealed room's door shut, it hits 82* in there. That's damn near perfect if you ask me.

The HPS bulb is going in today, I just wanted to have everything up and running well before I cut the light back. 
8 weeks of vegging, and now it's time for some budding!!!
I'll keep you guys up to date as we move along. It's just 3 White Widow for now.
As of tomorrow, ALL my new plants will be grown under 12/12 from the start. 
I'm on my 2nd attermpt at clones in rockwool and I'm having a hell of a hard time.
I'd like to have it so every month I'm getting 3 plants harvested.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 4, 2011)

Tip on the clones, don't over saturate them and keep the dome misted daily! 12 hrs dark after u cut them too.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 4, 2011)

yeah they'll be in the same sealed closet. My issue is they are drooped over and have been for 2 days. I started them 3 days ago. 
I noticed 2 of them started to perk up last night, but today they are drooped.
How wet should the rockwool be? i misted the rockwool cubes this morning they felt damn near bone dry.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 4, 2011)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> yeah they'll be in the same sealed closet. My issue is they are drooped over and have been for 2 days. I started them 3 days ago.
> I noticed 2 of them started to perk up last night, but today they are drooped.
> How wet should the rockwool be? i misted the rockwool cubes this morning they felt damn near bone dry.


 Rockwool should be damp not drenched, and you need a lot of humidity. If they aren't under a dome, put them under a dome. Also don't expose them to too much light, you will get too much plant growth and not enough root growth.

Hope this helps.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 4, 2011)

I have them in the same closet with all the lights. However, I have the clones in a dome above where the lights are. So, it's kinda bright, but it's not direct light either.
I spray the top of the dome 1 or 2 times a day. They look as though they are too wet though.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 4, 2011)

Almost 6 weeks.. on the downhill run.. 


Grazz


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 5, 2011)

Everyone should have a flower garden.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 8, 2011)

Figured I'd drop in and show you guys my 3 week update. Starting to see some "sugar" form on the leaves getting excited Hope you guys don't mind the big pics
View attachment 1924555View attachment 1924563View attachment 1924556View attachment 1924559View attachment 1924560View attachment 1924558View attachment 1924557
Auto's
View attachment 1924562View attachment 1924561


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 8, 2011)

Well since Treez felt like sharing I guess I should too lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 8, 2011)

Well.. I am a tinkerer (not tinkler Doob..lol) and after doing some reading I decided to switch out my 250HPS for a 250CMH (Ceramic Metal Halide). I took these pics this morning just before and after switching... makes for nice pics and I/we will see if these bulbs are as good as some people say they are..




Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 8, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Well since Treez felt like sharing I guess I should too lol.
> 
> View attachment 1924810View attachment 1924811View attachment 1924812View attachment 1924813View attachment 1924814View attachment 1924815View attachment 1924816View attachment 1924817View attachment 1924818View attachment 1924819


catching up to me Doob.. good to see you got your camera out.

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 8, 2011)

Lol trying to catch up, and the girls are looking awesome and super healthy. Keep up the great work =].

Edit: Lol @ tinkler.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 8, 2011)

I haven't updated how my clones are doing for a while. The 2 on the left are from the Blue Mystic, 2 on right from the Mystical Mutant (not really a mutant, just ended up being a different pheno of the Blue Mystic .)
I'm going to start the clones in the front on 12/12 as soon as the current grow is done... oh yeah, trying some supercropping on the advice of a friend.



Grazz


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 9, 2011)

Damn doobs, that camera makes me want a new one lol. Very nice pics! Same to U grazz!!


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 9, 2011)

Omfg RIU!! Sorry guys I can't like =[. Just know I liked both comments mentally lol.

From what I saw Grazz your grow's looking great =].

Treez just make sure it has a nice macro function and you'll be set.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 10, 2011)

More Bud Porn...lol



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 10, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> More Bud Porn...lol
> 
> 
> Grazz


 Yummy!! I really gotta stop slacking and update lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 11, 2011)

Well, did a rez change yesterday and used the last of the Bloom.. I think that might work out just right since I will finish 7 weeks on Tuesday. I can run this rez until the end of week 8 or a little beyond then go with plain water.. sound about right?

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 11, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Well, did a rez change yesterday and used the last of the Bloom.. I think that might work out just right since I will finish 7 weeks on Tuesday. I can run this rez until the end of week 8 or a little beyond then go with plain water.. sound about right?
> 
> Grazz


Just right.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 11, 2011)

Thought I'd share a little update, I <3 trichs.


----------



## Mr. Bob (Dec 11, 2011)

This is what I have been looking for since I found this site. I will be using a 250 mh for veg and hps for flowering. I will be playing with two northern light crossed with skunk #1 om their own single plant hydro farm recirculating bucket with an added 4 inch air stone for extra yum yums. I think also I will throw the sour kreme in a 5 gallon with soil for fun. I need to do something about ventilation in couple days before my strains arrive. General Hydroponics flora series is what im using to start my plants first hydro ever and I have not even started and I cant sleep. 250 club wuts up.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 11, 2011)

Mr. Bob said:


> This is what I have been looking for since I found this site. I will be using a 250 mh for veg and hps for flowering. I will be playing with two northern light crossed with skunk #1 om their own single plant hydro farm recirculating bucket with an added 4 inch air stone for extra yum yums. I think also I will throw the sour kreme in a 5 gallon with soil for fun. I need to do something about ventilation in couple days before my strains arrive. General Hydroponics flora series is what im using to start my plants first hydro ever and I have not even started and I cant sleep. 250 club wuts up.


Welcome to the 250 Club Mr.. sounds like you have a plan  lol.. losing sleep.. stay right here and keep us updated..

Doob: I <3 trichs too!!



Grazz


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 12, 2011)

Very nice tric pics! Are you just using a camera too grazz? I love both the photo's!!! +REP to you both!


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 12, 2011)

Mr. Bob said:


> This is what I have been looking for since I found this site. I will be using a 250 mh for veg and hps for flowering. I will be playing with two northern light crossed with skunk #1 om their own single plant hydro farm recirculating bucket with an added 4 inch air stone for extra yum yums. I think also I will throw the sour kreme in a 5 gallon with soil for fun. I need to do something about ventilation in couple days before my strains arrive. General Hydroponics flora series is what im using to start my plants first hydro ever and I have not even started and I cant sleep. 250 club wuts up.


Welcome to the club Bob, always glad to have more people for sure. Can't wait to see what you got going, when you get it going that is lol. The excitement is intoxicating, literally lol.



Grazzmon said:


> Welcome to the 250 Club Mr.. sounds like you have a plan  lol.. losing sleep.. stay right here and keep us updated..
> 
> Doob: I <3 trichs too!!
> 
> ...


Great minds think alike Grazz, loving the pics dude. Nummy yum yummy!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 12, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Very nice tric pics! Are you just using a camera too grazz? I love both the photo's!!! +REP to you both!


Thanks Treez,
I snagged a cheap USB scope on *bay. It's supposed to be x400 but idk.. in any case it's a fun new toy.

Grazz


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 12, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks Treez,
> I snagged a cheap USB scope on *bay. It's supposed to be x400 but idk.. in any case it's a fun new toy.
> 
> Grazz


Have a link? I've been looking into one of those or a new camera. For now I'm going to try the jewlers loupe trick lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 12, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Have a link? I've been looking into one of those or a new camera. For now I'm going to try the jewlers loupe trick lol.


Dizzle said that his camera is 16 mp and is relatively cheap. It's a point and shoot with a nice macro, I looked at a couple spots that had it for 99 bucks or so. You could probably find it cheaper most likely, it's Canon but I cannot remember the model. You can always ask Dizzle though. The USB scopes are really nice too, however some of them don't take very good quality pictures. I think it's hit or miss on some of these, so be careful and try to read/watch reviews that have samples of pictures prior to purchasing.

That trick will work, actually any lens with high magnification would work really.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks doobs! yea I've been looking into cameras and usb scopes and I think I might just go for a really nice camera when I can afford it! For now I'll pick up a jewlers loop so I can at least attempt to post tric pics lmao! What camera are you using and how much?

I did some research on the macro cameras for the price and the cannon 1100si or something like that was rated very high and sells for less than 100 used. i just don't know about the used camera thing... It had even better reviews then the higher end cannon's though which I thought was wierd!


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 12, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Thanks doobs! yea I've been looking into cameras and usb scopes and I think I might just go for a really nice camera when I can afford it! For now I'll pick up a jewlers loop so I can at least attempt to post tric pics lmao! What camera are you using and how much?
> 
> I did some research on the macro cameras for the price and the cannon 1100si or something like that was rated very high and sells for less than 100 used. i just don't know about the used camera thing... It had even better reviews then the higher end cannon's though which I thought was wierd!


Lol my camera suuuuuuuuucks in comparison to Dizz's. It's an older Nikon I couldn't even tell you price (It's about 3-4 years old lol), I'll ask Dizzle what model his Canon is if I talk to him later. My camera is good for what it is, but I know there is a hell of a lot better now.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 12, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol my camera suuuuuuuuucks in comparison to Dizz's. It's an older Nikon I couldn't even tell you price (It's about 3-4 years old lol), I'll ask Dizzle what model his Canon is if I talk to him later. My camera is good for what it is, but I know there is a hell of a lot better now.


Still takes nice pics Doob..(way better than phone pics  ) I alternate between an old Nikon Coolpix (5.1 mega pixels) and my Lumix that is 12 Mega pixels. 

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 12, 2011)

The girls were thirsty today.. lol. I had to add 2 gals which is a good bit after just a day and 1/2. They must have enjoyed the flush.. the only other thing was that I let the pH stay at 5.9 (usually keep it btw 5.6 - 5., maybe I hit the sweet spot.. gonna keep it there for a couple days and see..

Grazz


----------



## frankcast04 (Dec 12, 2011)

great looking trich doob's plants look realy healthy , and your plants look like dank grazzmon! heres my nirvana bubblicious (fem)i veg for 1 month and there on day 13 of 12/12 kinda disappointed i dont see that many long white hairs yet but plant looks healthy, will keep you guys updated..


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 12, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> great looking trich doob's plants look realy healthy , and your plants look like dank grazzmon! heres my nirvana bubblicious (fem)i veg for 1 month and there on day 13 of 12/12 kinda disappointed i dont see that many long white hairs yet but plant looks healthy, will keep you guys updated..View attachment 1931627View attachment 1931628View attachment 1931629


Thanks Frank.

Patience, she is/will get there, looking awesome too!!


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey all been awhile since i did an update this girl is on day 28 of 12/12 shes coming along swimmingly... the nice weather we've been having has made maintaining the temps very easy and she is loving it. I got a new lumetek digital ballast that can use a 250 to 400w lamp so next grow im planning on trying out a 400w hps. Hope you guys enjoy the pics as much as i enjoy the smell of her. she smells like musty pineapple and getting fruitier by the day. and she shooting out tons of trichs. I cant wait for her to be done prolly another 4 or 5 weeks  ... o i forgot to add i also picked up a 3 gallon air pot that im gonna be using next go around aswell.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 12, 2011)

Looks great bro +REP!


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 13, 2011)

Just wish they would invent "Digital Scratch & Sniff" because they smell so good right now. BTW: The CF is working great.. do yourselves a favour and don't waste the time and $$ on the DIY's, I could have 2 of these now for what I spent on DIY attempts for previous grows.



Grazz


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 13, 2011)

Wow, looks great thus far Grazz.
I switched the light to 12/12 8 days ago, and nothing yet! Damn, I'm impatient.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 13, 2011)

Looks good brotha, yea I agree 100% on the CF's! What kind did you end up with?


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 13, 2011)

I think it is Viagro? (Made in China..lol) what ever it is, it works.. and my kid doesn't keep telling me it smells like weed..lol

Grazz


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice looking plants boys! I'm on day nine of my flower period, but man did I dodge a bullet.

I became concerned that I had not given my plant enough food and I gave it a small bit of nutrients during what would have been a regularly scheduled watering. 

It wasn't long before some smaller under growth turned yellow and died, the edge tips of leaves began to curl up, the terminal tips of many of the leaves began to turn lime green, and other leaves became brittle and developed spotty brown regions. Likewise, claw leaves began to appear in the growth tips and there were no signs of any significant stretch. Clear signs of overfeeding it seemed. I flushed to what seemed a satisfactory level and hoped I had done enough to fix my mistake.

My biggest indicator was that it seemed as though everything was happening all at once, all of a sudden.

Growth seems to have resumed, stretch hasn't taken off (I wonder if it will, yet hope it does). I've noticed no more deterioration and the claws seem to have grown out as well. 

Looking around RIU, I've noticed a lot of bad nutrient advice. Be it lockout or deficiency, there seems to be a considerable number of misinformed, inexperienced growers simply repeating things they've heard, but never seen. I would have liked to have taken pictures and documented the episode in order to contribute to the community, but the camera is MIA and the phone takes terrible pictures under that HPS. 

Either way, here are a few pics of what things are looking like now that we're back on track.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 14, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I think it is Viagro? (Made in China..lol) what ever it is, it works.. and my kid doesn't keep telling me it smells like weed..lol
> 
> Grazz


Lmao! Yea mines a cheaper one I was just curious, a friend picked up a phresh and its pretty solid quality just like double the price lol..


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 14, 2011)

Looking awesome everyone, lots of great grows going. Also thanks all for the compliments.

Lol glad you got a CF Grazz, damn kids. That was too funny, I lol'd hard.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 15, 2011)

More pics..



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 15, 2011)

Here's some pics from the update, more in my journal.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 17, 2011)

Been pretty quiet here lately..

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 17, 2011)

Coming up on 8.. since it's been so quiet here I thought maybe some pics to liven things up 






View attachment 1939887View attachment 1939888View attachment 1939889View attachment 1939890View attachment 1939891View attachment 1939892View attachment 1939893View attachment 1939894View attachment 1939895View attachment 1939896View attachment 1939897View attachment 1939898

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 18, 2011)

Starting to see a small amount of amber in the Blue Mystic  , guess I'll get the scope out again and take some pics. They really seem to be bulking up and some of them rest against the cab door. When I opened the cab this morning they fell over (caught them) lol

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 18, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> BTW: The CF is working great.. do yourselves a favour and don't waste the time and $$ on the DIY's, I could have 2 of these now for what I spent on DIY attempts for previous grows.
> 
> Grazz


May have spoken too soon.. I keep getting whiffs and I do smell it outside  I'm thinking the carbon may have settled and I may have to try to take it out to see. Man, the girls will not like that.. it will be a stinky job

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 18, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> May have spoken too soon.. I keep getting whiffs and I do smell it outside  I'm thinking the carbon may have settled and I may have to try to take it out to see. Man, the girls will not like that.. it will be a stinky job
> 
> Grazz


Grab some new activated carbon from the pet store, or turn down the fan some. Either the carbon is bad/sucks or you've got too much airflow.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 18, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Grab some new activated carbon from the pet store, or turn down the fan some. Either the carbon is bad/sucks or you've got too much airflow.


Hmm.. reverse logic I like it!! I turned the fan up when I smelled it, will turn it back down and keep an eye on the temps.. Thanks

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 18, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Grab some new activated carbon from the pet store, or turn down the fan some. Either the carbon is bad/sucks or you've got too much airflow.


 Thanks Doob, turned it down a bit and haven't caught a whiff since. Checked the trichs with the scope.. maybe clouding but very little amber so far..
 Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 19, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks Doob, turned it down a bit and haven't caught a whiff since. Checked the trichs with the scope.. maybe clouding but very little amber so far..
> View attachment 1942518View attachment 1942519View attachment 1942520View attachment 1942521View attachment 1942522View attachment 1942523 Grazz


Looking good Grazz, how many weeks are you at?

Glad turning the fan down helped, contrary to belief too much air exchange can be a bad thing sometimes lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 19, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Looking good Grazz, how many weeks are you at?
> 
> Glad turning the fan down helped, contrary to belief too much air exchange can be a bad thing sometimes lol.


Thanks Doob,
How's the holiday prep coming? Been expecting you to post some pics of all those cookies you must be baking...lol
The girls start week 9 tomorrow and I will get some pics in the morning..

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 19, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks Doob,
> How's the holiday prep coming? Been expecting you to post some pics of all those cookies you must be baking...lol
> The girls start week 9 tomorrow and I will get some pics in the morning..
> 
> Grazz


Lol stresssssssssssed Grazz, lots of prep for sure.

Can't wait to see the gals Grazz chop chop lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 19, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol stresssssssssssed Grazz, lots of prep for sure.
> 
> Can't wait to see the gals Grazz chop chop lol.


no chop chop yet..soon though, keeping an eye on the trichs.. do they look cloudy to you?


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 19, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> no chop chop yet..soon though, keeping an eye on the trichs.. do they look cloudy to you?


Lol chop chop as in move your ass and post some pics lol.

As far as trichs, I really don't like saying % based on a picture. The flash tends to give false positives, and yeah.... Give me a full bud shot and I can better tell you based on other characteristics.


----------



## Broseidon (Dec 19, 2011)

Picked up a 250w for my first grow. Happy I upgraded from CFLs!

View attachment 1943979View attachment 1943980View attachment 1943981


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 19, 2011)

Broseidon said:


> Picked up a 250w for my first grow. Happy I upgraded from CFLs!
> 
> View attachment 1943979View attachment 1943980View attachment 1943981


Amen to that Brose, welcome to the club. Nice looking ladies for sure, what strain?


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 19, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol chop chop as in move your ass and post some pics lol.
> 
> As far as trichs, I really don't like saying % based on a picture. The flash tends to give false positives, and yeah.... Give me a full bud shot and I can better tell you based on other characteristics.


Chop Chop...lol.. ok pics.. under CMH lighting and no flash..


Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 19, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Chop Chop...lol.. ok pics.. under CMH lighting and no flash..
> View attachment 1944240View attachment 1944241View attachment 1944242View attachment 1944243View attachment 1944244View attachment 1944245View attachment 1944246View attachment 1944247
> 
> Grazz


You're right there dude, goodness me those are beauties.


----------



## Broseidon (Dec 19, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Amen to that Brose, welcome to the club. Nice looking ladies for sure, what strain?


Thanks man! Not sure on the strain unfortunately, started from bagseed.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 19, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> You're right there dude, goodness me those are beauties.


Thank you.. guess part 1 is happening on weds..


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 20, 2011)

Broseidon said:


> Thanks man! Not sure on the strain unfortunately, started from bagseed.


Lol.... not a man.

Anyhow that's not too bad for bag seed, I've grown some really nice bag seed herb. If I find a single rogue bean I will usually save it and label it with taste/smell/high impressions written on it. Looks great though Brose =].


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 20, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Thank you.. guess part 1 is happening on weds..


Well then remind me to come over on Weds, trim party at Grazz's!! Lol I wish!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Well then remind me to come over on Weds, trim party at Grazz's!! Lol I wish!!


 I wish too  . It would be good to have company (help) during the couple hours I will be spending trimming & manicuring.. lol. That reminds me.. gotta grab some gloves, last time I didn't have any and I reeked for a day or so


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 20, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> I wish too  . It would be good to have company (help) during the couple hours I will be spending trimming & manicuring.. lol. That reminds me.. gotta grab some gloves, last time I didn't have any and I reeked for a day or so


Lol we all have learned that lesson, well I know I have at least ha ha. I'm going to grab myself some spring loaded snips, soooo much easier lol. Although small sewing scissors are great for getting the sugar leaves off all the way down. I like trimming the main cola to virtually all bud, because that goes in my "no one touchy" jar lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 20, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol we all have learned that lesson, well I know I have at least ha ha. I'm going to grab myself some spring loaded snips, soooo much easier lol. Although small sewing scissors are great for getting the sugar leaves off all the way down. I like trimming the main cola to virtually all bud, because that goes in my "no one touchy" jar lol.


 Agreed.. and the trimmings never go to waste... qwiso


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 20, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Agreed.. and the trimmings never go to waste... qwiso


Or bubble hash/full melt, or BHO/earwax or, tinctures, or kief hash, or hand hash, or dry ice hash.

So many concentrates lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 21, 2011)

Started to Harvest today and just took the tops so that the lower stuff could get some extra time and light.

Before



After



After, after.. Blue Mystic (L) Mutant (R)



to be continued.....

Grazz


----------



## frankcast04 (Dec 21, 2011)

dank looking buds grazzmon, heres my update (nirvana bubbulicios) day 22 of 12/12 looking good for 3 weeks, i just got my seeds from attitude i got some jillybean and the freebes, me not having any room to veg and wanted to get a jump start on it and not wait till the ones in the flower room are done im trying this idea haha two mini fans to pull air out and pvc pipe to let air in, panda film and two 27w cfl daylight bulbs, so far the jillybean has sprouted and i got a sourcream as a freebe wich should break trow the soil today let me know what you guys think!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking dank Grazz!

Frank your new veg cab is looking great! I got the sour cream freebie too, looking forward to hearing how it turns out for ya! 

Here's a couple shots of my girls from yesterday,


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

Looking great everyone, especially Grazz yummy buds!!

Frank, dryer ducting with some black panty hose on the end of the outside hole should work a bit better and give you more intake.

Treez about time you posted an update lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 21, 2011)

Happy Holidays 250 club!!

View attachment 1947244View attachment 1947243View attachment 1947239View attachment 1947240View attachment 1947241View attachment 1947242


----------



## frankcast04 (Dec 21, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looking dank Grazz!
> 
> Frank your new veg cab is looking great! I got the sour cream freebie too, looking forward to hearing how it turns out for ya!
> 
> ...


wow man i like your set up! nothing but colas, great looking buds


----------



## Broseidon (Dec 21, 2011)

The trash can is a cool alternative to a tent. I might have to use one my next grow.

Quick update! I never thought my baby would get this far lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 21, 2011)

Buds in the dryer..had to post a pic because they are looking like they are sugar coated


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 22, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looking dank Grazz!
> 
> Frank your new veg cab is looking great! I got the sour cream freebie too, looking forward to hearing how it turns out for ya!
> 
> Here's a couple shots of my girls from yesterday,





frankcast04 said:


> wow man i like your set up! nothing but colas, great looking buds


Damn Trees, I have to agree with Frank.. nice set up!!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 22, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Looking great everyone, especially Grazz yummy buds!!
> 
> Frank, dryer ducting with some black panty hose on the end of the outside hole should work a bit better and give you more intake.
> 
> Treez about time you posted an update lol.


LoL, I didn't forget about u guys!!  



frankcast04 said:


> wow man i like your set up! nothing but colas, great looking buds





Grazzmon said:


> Damn Trees, I have to agree with Frank.. nice set up!!


Thanks frank and grazz! About half way there, can't wait!


@broseidon, looks perfect homie!! +REP to all you guys and gals  for some bad ass pics!! Proof of what the 250 is capable of!! 

Not sure if you guys have room but Me and a couple other forum members started a coffie can grow competition if you want to join get in by the 1st. Or if you want to come check it out its in my sig! Peace


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 22, 2011)

Bought myself an early Christmas present.. happened across these when the Mrs dragged me into Joann Fabrics.. on sale 50% off cost me less than $10. Can't wait to use them in the next couple days for Harvest pt. 2 



Grazz


----------



## Broseidon (Dec 23, 2011)

Hey 250 club, how does the odor during harvest/drying compare to late flowering? Wondering if I need to step up my odor control.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 23, 2011)

Broseidon said:


> Hey 250 club, how does the odor during harvest/drying compare to late flowering? Wondering if I need to step up my odor control.


During harvest the odor can be very very intense.. not sure what your setup is but I did my harvest in the same room as the flowering cabinet, I run a carbon filter and I don't think the neighbours noticed. During the dry hasn't been a problem for me, (smells like hay or grass) the good smells come back during cure


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas all..


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 26, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> +REP to all you guys and gals  for some bad ass pics!! Proof of what the 250 is capable of!!
> 
> Not sure if you guys have room but Me and a couple other forum members started a coffie can grow competition if you want to join get in by the 1st. Or if you want to come check it out its in my sig! Peace


Lol at the gals and wink face, thank you Treez. Man I know I could kill it in that competition, as I did a pretty huge grow with not even half gallon ghetto made pots lol. Unnnnnnnnnnnnfortunately I am at max capacity in my bloom tent, and the veg tent I'm bleaching down one more time for safety's sake. Maybe next time lol, damn.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 26, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Lol at the gals and wink face, thank you Treez. Man I know I could kill it in that competition, as I did a pretty huge grow with not even half gallon ghetto made pots lol. Unnnnnnnnnnnnfortunately I am at max capacity in my bloom tent, and the veg tent I'm bleaching down one more time for safety's sake. Maybe next time lol, damn.


That sucks because we would love to have you in it!!! I'll throw up some pics of my Blackberry "First HYDRO" girl in here soon when I take there weekly pic  Shes blowing up and barely had any veg its crazy lol.. My other two blackberry's that are in soil are looking amazing probably the best looking strain I'm growing at the moment. Anyway take it easy everyone, looking forward to the next set of bud porn!

PPS maybe when it comes time you could be a judge for us, since you can't compete?


----------



## Broseidon (Dec 27, 2011)

7 weeks flower and still shooting tons of new pistils! I want to harvest. I guess I can't complain too much.

View attachment 1957238View attachment 1957239View attachment 1957240


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 27, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> That sucks because we would love to have you in it!!! I'll throw up some pics of my Blackberry "First HYDRO" girl in here soon when I take there weekly pic  Shes blowing up and barely had any veg its crazy lol.. My other two blackberry's that are in soil are looking amazing probably the best looking strain I'm growing at the moment. Anyway take it easy everyone, looking forward to the next set of bud porn!
> 
> PPS maybe when it comes time you could be a judge for us, since you can't compete?


Blackberry yum, which breeder is that by again? I wanna say Riot or one of the ones that start with a C lol. I have no problem with being a judge, but it'd be cooler to get a poll going no? Let the public decide lol!! Will get some pics up when I decide to not be a lazy ass and take some pics lol.


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 27, 2011)

Flower of power
Sour or sweet
What a tasty treat!


----------



## frankcast04 (Dec 29, 2011)

UPDATE 30 days flowering


what up guys, my plant is looking frosty i dont know if this plant is a late bloomer or if its on track for being 30days in to flower? i also up greaded my trash can veg room i had 2 27w cfl daylight but its been 11 days seens the seed brock though the soil and its looking small, so i whent to the hydro shop and both this feliz 125w cfl daylight bulb hopefuly it will halp speed up the growth of the seedlings, what you guys think is the problem i also just trasplanted the seedlings to the smart pot u see in the pics they were in some very small cups smaller the the solo plastic cups.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 29, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> UPDATE 30 days flowering
> 
> 
> what up guys, my plant is looking frosty i dont know if this plant is a late bloomer or if its on track for being 30days in to flower? i also up greaded my trash can veg room i had 2 27w cfl daylight but its been 11 days seens the seed brock though the soil and its looking small, so i whent to the hydro shop and both this feliz 125w cfl daylight bulb hopefuly it will halp speed up the growth of the seedlings, what you guys think is the problem i also just trasplanted the seedlings to the smart pot u see in the pics they were in some very small cups smaller the the solo plastic cups.View attachment 1961940View attachment 1961941View attachment 1961942View attachment 1961937View attachment 1961938View attachment 1961939


Looks on track to me, Bubblicious right Frank? Take her to 10 weeks, definitely trust me on this one.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 29, 2011)

Some shots of the grow in no particular order, just grouped them landscape vs. portrait. 

Enjoy !!

View attachment 1962055View attachment 1962056View attachment 1962057View attachment 1962058




View attachment 1962059View attachment 1962060
View attachment 1962061View attachment 1962062


----------



## frankcast04 (Dec 29, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Looks on track to me, Bubblicious right Frank? Take her to 10 weeks, definitely trust me on this one.


yes bubblicious .10 weeks!?wouldnt it loos potency? its a 8 week strain, i was planing 9 weeks but ill see if i can wait that extra week,


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 29, 2011)

frankcast04 said:


> yes bubblicious .10 weeks!?wouldnt it loos potency? its a 8 week strain, i was planing 9 weeks but ill see if i can wait that extra week,


No it will not lose any potency, and don't trust the breeder times for harvest they are too early 9 times out of 10. My golden rule, unless you know someone with experience with a strain.... Anything the breeder says is the finish time, add 2 weeks and that will be the REAL finish time lol. That pic looks just like my BG, and that took 10 weeks. Also if anything it will knock you on your ass hard more than lose potency.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 29, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Blackberry yum, which breeder is that by again? I wanna say Riot or one of the ones that start with a C lol. I have no problem with being a judge, but it'd be cooler to get a poll going no? Let the public decide lol!! Will get some pics up when I decide to not be a lazy ass and take some pics lol.


Its by Sativa Seeds which uses Nirvana's male Rasberry Cough I think it is for the male and Black Domina as the female. I think that was the cross lol.. The 2 I have that are around 4 weeks in are looking fantastic! If I had a better camera I'd be able to show you lol j/k, I'll throw up a pic here in a little of the mom it came off of!

I like the poll Idea now that I think about it, just easier.. Problem with that is random people coming in that don't know much about growing and voting. It seems more legit if we had a hand full of judges that knows there shit and can judge without just clicking so and so because there camera shot was better you know? Either way it will be cool to see the outcome and I'm open for ideas. Maybe a few main judges and a poll?


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 29, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Some shots of the grow in no particular order, just grouped them landscape vs. portrait.
> 
> Enjoy !!
> 
> ...


Looking awesome Doob  love that giant double-bud.. poly-somethin' ummm.. almost looks like something that should be in an aquarium . I have been kinda busy with holiday stuff.. will do some updating here tonight.

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 29, 2011)

Quick little update.. I will finish harvesting the girls tomorrow, that will be the 4th stage of the harvest. I have been going from trimming to dryer until the buds feel a bit crispy but most stems still flexible, then to a brown bag then jarring them. The Blue Mystic seems to be a much fluffier airy bud, the Mutant is nice and tight/dense. I also did a little "test burn" of the 1st Mutant cut tonight..  all I can say is that the taste is what I remember as a classic sensi flavor.. sort of hashy I guess. I'll do a few "full" tests of each soon and will update with final weight too.. as soon as it's final.

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 30, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Its by Sativa Seeds which uses Nirvana's male Rasberry Cough I think it is for the male and Black Domina as the female. I think that was the cross lol.. The 2 I have that are around 4 weeks in are looking fantastic! If I had a better camera I'd be able to show you lol j/k, I'll throw up a pic here in a little of the mom it came off of!
> 
> I like the poll Idea now that I think about it, just easier.. Problem with that is random people coming in that don't know much about growing and voting. It seems more legit if we had a hand full of judges that knows there shit and can judge without just clicking so and so because there camera shot was better you know? Either way it will be cool to see the outcome and I'm open for ideas. Maybe a few main judges and a poll?


Lol wish I read this post before replying to competition post lol!! I think a poll to kind of whittle it down some and then go to judges for the final pick sounds the best honestly. Or we can just wing it lol, I'm cool either way it was just a suggestion.



Grazzmon said:


> Looking awesome Doob  love that giant double-bud.. poly-somethin' ummm.. almost looks like something that should be in an aquarium . I have been kinda busy with holiday stuff.. will do some updating here tonight.
> 
> Grazz


Lol yeah the polyploid is definitely a sea creature-esque looking top isn't she? She's definitely one of my favorite tops to take shots from.



Grazzmon said:


> Quick little update.. I will finish harvesting the girls tomorrow, that will be the 4th stage of the harvest. I have been going from trimming to dryer until the buds feel a bit crispy but most stems still flexible, then to a brown bag then jarring them. The Blue Mystic seems to be a much fluffier airy bud, the Mutant is nice and tight/dense. I also did a little "test burn" of the 1st Mutant cut tonight..  all I can say is that the taste is what I remember as a classic sensi flavor.. sort of hashy I guess. I'll do a few "full" tests of each soon and will update with final weight too.. as soon as it's final.
> 
> Grazz


Nice Grazz let me know the brown paper bag addition works, it's always worked for me lol. Can't wait for a full dry/cure smoke report man, sound dank. Don't worry about not being around, although we miss ya we understand lol. I've been sick as a damn dog as of late ughhhhhh, so I haven't been on AS often lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 30, 2011)

Couldn't resist.. 

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 30, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Couldn't resist.. View attachment 1963802
> 
> Grazz


Took me a minute, until I enlarged the pic and then I LMFAO!!

Lol that's fucking awesome Grazz, totally saving that.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 31, 2011)

Oh man not sure how I missed this, +REPPP so purdy!
View attachment 1965539


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 31, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Oh man not sure how I missed this, +REPPP so purdy!
> View attachment 1965539


Thanks Treez, I get excited to see her every day lol.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Dec 31, 2011)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks Treez, I get excited to see her every day lol.


I would too, shes a beauty


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 31, 2011)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I would too, shes a beauty


Thanks Treez, I agree she's beautiful. The trichs should load in more as I've started using Cha Ching and added some supplement lighting. I just updated my journal and it already seems to me to be caking on more already yay for filthy trichs!!


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 31, 2011)

Also about the strain, totally forgot to address that in my reply lol. I remember seeing that from Sativa seeds awhile back when it first dropped at Tude. I always thought it seemed nice, so I'm excited to see your results!! It's always nice to see grows with strains you're curious about lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 31, 2011)

KB = Landscape

BW = Portrait

View attachment 1965578 View attachment 1965579View attachment 1965576 View attachment 1965577




View attachment 1965573 View attachment 1965574
View attachment 1965572 View attachment 1965575


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 31, 2011)

Sad day.. but a little maintenance and the Flower Cab will be back up n running 



Got roots?



Reboot time : 

I like the size and structure of the MM buds, the BM buds are a bit airy (haven't tried them yet), but I have tried the MM and.. mmmmmmmmmmmmmm .
So.. I am debating on either taking some clones from the MM mother/s and going straight to 12/12 or putting one of the mothers right in to 12/12 (that will take a bit of work though since my mothers from clones are nearly 24" high). 

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 31, 2011)

Grazzmon said:


> Sad day.. but a little maintenance and the Flower Cab will be back up n running
> 
> View attachment 1965758View attachment 1965759
> 
> ...


Clones and go SoG .


----------



## Broseidon (Jan 2, 2012)

this late flowering stuff is such a hard wait! Unfortunately I got some nanners :/ Pretty late in flower so is it worth re-vegging this ladyman?


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 2, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> this late flowering stuff is such a hard wait! Unfortunately I got some nanners :/ Pretty late in flower so is it worth re-vegging this ladyman?
> View attachment 1968851


Awww that sucks Bros, unfortunately the answer is no. Just start new and hope for a good pheno. Hermie or not the plant still looks nice.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 2, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Clones and go SoG .


SoG it is.. took clones from the MM momma last night. I will be changing my method and medium for this from ebb&flow in hydroton. I am thinking of trying the ebb&flow with a large foam board to cover the tray and holes for net pots, so it will still be ebb&flow but I should be able to move the plants around a bit. Still in the planning phase and looking for input 

Grazz


----------



## bigas89 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi there, I'm new here, english is not my main language but I can comunicate well without problems  hehe
So... I got an 250 hps in a closet, no cooltube, biobizz's light mix soil, all organics, extractor and intractor are vk100, temps are between 17.8 C @ night and 30 C max peak @ day... Normaly is 26C . Strains are 3 indica pedominant (fat leaf) bagseeds and they were veggin for 4 weeks. I've LST'd and Supercropped them. Now they are on the 3rd day of flowering and I think one of them is male... I'm a 3rd time groer with cfl's, one time groer with 150w hps and first time on a 250. I've read all the posts till page 120/150.... I don't remember well..lol. and I took myself like a week to read it and I was still in year 2009 xDDD. Let me say THANK YOU "personally" to doob and mind!! you're goddsss!!! you helped a lot thank you!! *_* . Will be posting really soon all the way up to day 3 of flowering (today). Hope you like my little green friends . and... say something please!! thank you ! =D


----------



## Broseidon (Jan 2, 2012)

good luck bigas!



Doobieus said:


> Awww that sucks Bros, unfortunately the answer is no. Just start new and hope for a good pheno. Hermie or not the plant still looks nice.


Thanks doobieus. I guess that's what I get for using bagseed  I still think he/her/it will be a good smoke though! next go around I'll have more experience and get my hands on some quality genetics.


----------



## bigas89 (Jan 2, 2012)

*DAY-1 ** 
DAY-5 ** 

DAY-10** 
DAY-14**
DAY-23** 

DAY-31(3 OF FLOWER)* 

....I'm using liquid Worm Castings, Bio-Grow, Bio-Bloom, Alg-A-Mic and TopMax... Trying to find a near place to buy some Molasses, I've heard very good things about it!... But I'm also sad because I've heard that you can't get much weight from organics and soil...... Anyway hope you like my flowers. =)


----------



## bigas89 (Jan 2, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> good luck bigas!


Thanks *Broseidon . *Take a look at them


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 3, 2012)

bigas89 said:


> Hi there, I'm new here, english is not my main language but I can comunicate well without problems  hehe
> So... I got an 250 hps in a closet, no cooltube, biobizz's light mix soil, all organics, extractor and intractor are vk100, temps are between 17.8 C @ night and 30 C max peak @ day... Normaly is 26C . Strains are 3 indica pedominant (fat leaf) bagseeds and they were veggin for 4 weeks. I've LST'd and Supercropped them. Now they are on the 3rd day of flowering and I think one of them is male... I'm a 3rd time groer with cfl's, one time groer with 150w hps and first time on a 250. I've read all the posts till page 120/150.... I don't remember well..lol. and I took myself like a week to read it and I was still in year 2009 xDDD. Let me say THANK YOU "personally" to doob and mind!! you're goddsss!!! you helped a lot thank you!! *_* . Will be posting really soon all the way up to day 3 of flowering (today). Hope you like my little green friends . and... say something please!! thank you ! =D


Welcome to the club Bigas, I'm glad that you've gotten so much help from reading the threads and posts. Thanks for the compliments for sure, that's always appreciated ha ha. Sounds like you've read up a lot and I can't wait to see how your grow progresses.



Broseidon said:


> Thanks doobieus. I guess that's what I get for using bagseed  I still think he/her/it will be a good smoke though! next go round I'll have more experience and get my hands on some quality genetics.


Bag seed is like slots, especially if you don't know the person who grew it. You can sometimes hit the jackpot, and sometimes come out with nothing or 20 bucks. Regardless that plant looks awesome, don't use those seeds. They are no good unfortunately. Don't get yourself down too much, it's all apart of the learning process. You have a hermie yes, but you also have more knowledge/experience because of this.




bigas89 said:


> *DAY-1 *View attachment 1969885View attachment 1969889View attachment 1969890*
> DAY-5 *View attachment 1969891View attachment 1969893View attachment 1969894View attachment 1969895*
> 
> DAY-10*View attachment 1969897View attachment 1969898View attachment 1969899View attachment 1969900View attachment 1969904*
> ...


Looks good Bigas, molasses you can usually find at a grocery store. I'm not sure where you're from, but if you are in a country that doesn't have it in the stores. You can always order it online, the brands you want are going to be Plantation, Brer Rabbit or Grandma's. Just make sure it is unsulphured/blackstrap, it is great stuff. Molasses helps with microbe bacteria in your soil through carbohydrates/sugars and also has some macro and micro nutrients. However you use it for the carbohydrates more than the nutrients in it.

As far as yield, hydro does generally yield more. However with training methods like LST or SCRoG you can get more out of your soil grows. You should look into those techniques, they work wonders in my opinion.


----------



## bigas89 (Jan 3, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Welcome to the club Bigas, I'm glad that you've gotten so much help from reading the threads and posts. Thanks for the compliments for sure, that's always appreciated ha ha. Sounds like you've read up a lot and I can't wait to see how your grow progresses.
> 
> Looks good Bigas, molasses you can usually find at a grocery store. I'm not sure where you're from, but if you are in a country that doesn't have it in the stores. You can always order it online, the brands you want are going to be Plantation, Brer Rabbit or Grandma's. Just make sure it is unsulphured/blackstrap, it is great stuff. Molasses helps with microbe bacteria in your soil through carbohydrates/sugars and also has some macro and micro nutrients. However you use it for the carbohydrates more than the nutrients in it.
> 
> As far as yield, hydro does generally yield more. However with training methods like LST or SCRoG you can get more out of your soil grows. You should look into those techniques, they work wonders in my opinion.


Wooowww thankkss bro! I'll get it for shure! Now, about LST, my plants are well tied down hehehe, didn't you notice? I'm hopping to get across the 100g dry weight mark in this grow. what you think? 

PS: how do I give +rep? and how do I change my photo, can you help? thanks a lot all the best to you 250watters


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 3, 2012)

So 250 Clubbers.. I took 11 clones of my MM (Blue Mystic Mutant..lol), and I will be doing some type of DWC Ebb&Flow hybrid using the current ebb&flow set up that I have. When I have roots on these clones I plan to put them right into 3" net pots with a bit of hydroton @ 12/12 under the 250watt CMH. Question is whether the 250 will be able to handle an SoG of 11 clones. Thoughts?

Grazz


----------



## bigas89 (Jan 3, 2012)

bigas89 said:


> PS: how do I give +rep? and how do I change my photo, can you help? thanks a lot all the best to you 250watters


Ok I got it! (about the avatar) Now... The +rep thing I can't find....





> *So 250 Clubbers.. I took 11 clones of my MM (Blue Mystic Mutant..lol), and I will be doing some type of DWC Ebb&Flow hybrid using the current ebb&flow set up that I have. When I have roots on these clones I plan to put them right into 3" net pots with a bit of hydroton @ 12/12 under the 250watt CMH. Question is whether the 250 will be able to handle an SoG of 11 clones. Thoughts?
> 
> Grazz *


I think from my little experience that 11 looks like a lot of plants for a 250w, unless you like yielding 10g plants hehe. 
I think that for Sea of Green method 250w works well with 6 plants max. 
All the best to you and your grows!


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 4, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> So 250 Clubbers.. I took 11 clones of my MM (Blue Mystic Mutant..lol), and I will be doing some type of DWC Ebb&Flow hybrid using the current ebb&flow set up that I have. When I have roots on these clones I plan to put them right into 3" net pots with a bit of hydroton @ 12/12 under the 250watt CMH. Question is whether the 250 will be able to handle an SoG of 11 clones. Thoughts?
> 
> Grazz


I say do 10 if you're doing a small veg time. Equal numbers are easier to work with in my opinion.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 4, 2012)

bigas89 said:


> Now... The +rep thing I can't find....


Follow the green arrow to plus rep land!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 4, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> I say do 10 if you're doing a small veg time. Equal numbers are easier to work with in my opinion.





bigas89 said:


> I think from my little experience that 11 looks like a lot of plants for a 250w, unless you like yielding 10g plants hehe.
> I think that for Sea of Green method 250w works well with 6 plants max..


OK.. I will split the difference sorta.. I am going with 8 clones straight to flower. I'm not gonna veg at all, I believe they will stretch and fill in as long as I have good roots before I move them.

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 4, 2012)

Final BM/MM Update:

Dry weight of the BM/MM grow was a little shy of 6 oz  . I still have trim to process and I tend to maybe over manicure, so I know there was a lot of frosty little tidbits in the trim  . Going to try a few methods besides qwiso.. dry ice and maybe BHO if I find a nice baster at BB&B  Haven't done a real taste test yet, but I did put a little piece of each on a screen over some heat to check out the smell...  


Grazz

(MFLB on it's way  then there will be a test session or four..lol)


----------



## bigas89 (Jan 5, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Follow the green arrow to plus rep land!!
> 
> View attachment 1973310



kewwwwllll thanks Doobieus =)


Hey just found a PISTIL!!! hopping for a nicee female in my bagseed grow... the other 2 look like one guy and one female but no preflowers still...
I'm happy, at least one  hehe

...Now got here 1 Lemon Skunk, 1 Crimea Blue, 1 Super Bud and 1 Purple nº1 seeds hope they sprout...
Anyone have grewn any of this strains before under a 250watter?

Thanks in advance


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 5, 2012)

update 5 weeks flowering..

i think you right doobies about leting this plant go 10 weeks i seen other pics of this strain at week 5 and they look more mature , and what i mean is the white pistol hairs are 50/50 orange and white this one are all white and this nuggs are not that big for being 5 weeks, what do you think?


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 5, 2012)

anyone going to jump on that luky 7 deal from attitude? im planing on getting a good kush strain that doesnt cost more then 60 bucks, i was looking in to the violator kush by barneys farm (5 fem seeds for $57) not to mantion the 7 other good strains ill be getting , i just hope homeland dosent get a hold of them on the way here thats the reason i dont like spending to much on seeds you never now what will happend


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 5, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> update 5 weeks flowering..View attachment 1975604View attachment 1975605View attachment 1975606View attachment 1975607View attachment 1975608View attachment 1975609View attachment 1975610
> 
> i think you right doobies about leting this plant go 10 weeks i seen other pics of this strain at week 5 and they look more mature , and what i mean is the white pistol hairs are 50/50 orange and white this one are all white and this nuggs are not that big for being 5 weeks, what do you think?


Give me pics at 8 weeks and I'll tell you, you got time. Looking great though!! I do think it will be 10-11 weeks though depending how heavy you want that high.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 5, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> anyone going to jump on that luky 7 deal from attitude? im planing on getting a good kush strain that doesnt cost more then 60 bucks, i was looking in to the violator kush by barneys farm (5 fem seeds for $57) not to mantion the 7 other good strains ill be getting , i just hope homeland dosent get a hold of them on the way here thats the reason i dont like spending to much on seeds you never now what will happend


Lol if I had the money I would, but alas I'm broke as fuck lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 5, 2012)

Thought I'd share some trich shots .


----------



## bigas89 (Jan 5, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> update 5 weeks flowering..View attachment 1975604View attachment 1975605View attachment 1975606View attachment 1975607View attachment 1975608View attachment 1975609View attachment 1975610
> 
> 
> AWSOMEEE GOOD LOOKING BUDSS!! *_* +rep to you for shure


----------



## bigas89 (Jan 5, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Thought I'd share some trich shots .
> 
> View attachment 1975658View attachment 1975659View attachment 1975660View attachment 1975661View attachment 1975662View attachment 1975663View attachment 1975664View attachment 1975665


HOLLY MOTHER OF CHRIST!! REALLY TASTY SHROOMS! hehe


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 5, 2012)

Lol thanks Bigas.


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 5, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Thought I'd share some trich shots .
> 
> View attachment 1975658View attachment 1975659View attachment 1975660View attachment 1975661View attachment 1975662View attachment 1975663View attachment 1975664View attachment 1975665


amazing trich shoots doobs!! what strains are dose agen?


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 5, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> amazing trich shoots doobs!! what strains are dose agen?


Thanks Frank, the shots are of DNA's Kushberry.


----------



## kvnbeach (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello. I have 1 plant under a 250w. The strain is "Mr. Clean". After 45 days of vegetation I started the flowering stage today 1-5-12. Everything looks great. I just dont know wat to expect. I have seen pictures of the this strain and they seem to be small buds. So I figure to get a lot of buds. She is about 2' tall and wide. I took all the nodes off the bottom but did not top it. I have a fairly bushy plant. This is my 1st time and was wondering how long it will take to flower?View attachment 1976806This picture is from 6days ago.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 6, 2012)

kvnbeach said:


> Hello. I have 1 plant under a 250w. The strain is "Mr. Clean". After 45 days of vegetation I started the flowering stage today 1-5-12. Everything looks great. I just dont know wat to expect. I have seen pictures of the this strain and they seem to be small buds. So I figure to get a lot of buds. She is about 2' tall and wide. I took all the nodes off the bottom but did not top it. I have a fairly bushy plant. This is my 1st time and was wondering how long it will take to flower?View attachment 1976806This picture is from 6days ago.


You've got awhile Kvn, welcome to the club. How many gallons is that pot?


----------



## kvnbeach (Jan 6, 2012)

3 gallon pot. I'm not as anal as most people. Used standard Miracle grow dirt. I cant believe how much it grew on it's first night at 12/12. Wats up with topping the plants? When do u do this and do u have too? I have more pictures.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 6, 2012)

The plant _should _be around 3-4 feet when it's done. I'm not a big MG soil fan, but some like it. Topping is basically cutting off the tip of the newest growth. The hormones/auxins get re-routed in a nut shell and you get more main colas/tops. You can top whenever you want after at least 4 nodes. You do not have to do it, there are other techniques that do the same thing. Some people like topping/fimming, some don't. Best thing to do is to try different techniques and find what's right for you. Looking great though Kvn.

Edit: I should add that the height is a general estimate.


----------



## kvnbeach (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks brother. I just want chronic, I could care less about quantity. I think the ferterlizer I am using kicks ass, Sensi-grow and sensi- bloom by advanced nutrients, both r a 2 part ferterlizer. I really like wat I see, just dont know wat to expect. I cut all the nodes off the bottom 10" and believe it or not I cut off fan leaves so that the smaller immature leaves below can get some rays. This seemed to help a lot. Plus u wont believe this, my room temperature never gets above 70 degrees and hovers around 66. The first night at 12/12 the top grew 2" at least. I love being able to see progress every day.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 6, 2012)

kvnbeach said:


> Thanks brother. I just want chronic, I could care less about quantity. I think the ferterlizer I am using kicks ass, Sensi-grow and sensi- bloom by advanced nutrients, both r a 2 part ferterlizer. I really like wat I see, just dont know wat to expect. I cut all the nodes off the bottom 10" and believe it or not I cut off fan leaves so that the smaller immature leaves below can get some rays. This seemed to help a lot. Plus u wont believe this, my room temperature never gets above 70 degrees and hovers around 66. The first night at 12/12 the top grew 2" at least. I love being able to see progress every day.


I'm a sister lol, it's cool I get mistaken for a dude a lot on here. Try not to cut fan leaves off too much, think of your fan leaves as solar panels. The more energy they can convert into food the better, especially with us 250 users. I believe the temps, as I have the opposite issue most have too lol. I have a hard time keeping it warm even with fan controls. Anyhow can't wait to see your progress.


----------



## kvnbeach (Jan 6, 2012)

U bet little sister. Yea, I didnt trim that many and I did it 3-4 weeks ago. The plant was getting so big the stuff underneath wasn't getting any light. No worries though, I will not cut any more. Thanks for the feed back. Can u believe I have been gettin stoned for 30 years and I know nothing about the plant except that I love the high. I have been really spoiled of late goin to the dispensaries. I have been smokin Afgoo.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Hey everyone... GG back by to show some bud porn... This lower was chopped about 3 days ago (day 53) im letting the rest go a little longer to fatten up, starting to see some ambers thats why i chopped this piece to check the high. and what a high it is usually lasts about 2 hours plus.. nice upbeat high, helps me to get out in the garden early in the morning . smells like straight up skunky pineapples, G13 did not disapoint. who cares if they dont know the genetics of this strain, they are great and i would recommend this plant to anyone she is a heavy late feeder though she started to yellow up 3 weeks before chop and had to feed her last week.

anyway im gonna stop rambling haha PE how i love thee.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 6, 2012)

kvnbeach said:


> U bet little sister. Yea, I didnt trim that many and I did it 3-4 weeks ago. The plant was getting so big the stuff underneath wasn't getting any light. No worries though, I will not cut any more. Thanks for the feed back. Can u believe I have been gettin stoned for 30 years and I know nothing about the plant except that I love the high. I have been really spoiled of late goin to the dispensaries. I have been smokin Afgoo.


No problem Kvn, we all started somewhere . Lol I think most of us didn't know anything more but liking the way it made us feel, before getting educated and growing our own. Yummy, I'm gathering you like the more heavy kind of high?




GreenGrower14 said:


> Hey everyone... GG back by to show some bud porn... This lower was chopped about 3 days ago (day 53) im letting the rest go a little longer to fatten up, starting to see some ambers thats why i chopped this piece to check the high. and what a high it is usually lasts about 2 hours plus.. nice upbeat high, helps me to get out in the garden early in the morning . smells like straight up skunky pineapples, G13 did not disapoint. who cares if they dont know the genetics of this strain, they are great and i would recommend this plant to anyone she is a heavy late feeder though she started to yellow up 3 weeks before chop and had to feed her last week.
> 
> anyway im gonna stop rambling haha PE how i love thee.


Party at GG's !!


----------



## bigas89 (Jan 6, 2012)

anyone tryed out crimea blue, lemon skunk, super bud or purple n1 under the 250watter?

if yes, what about yields and smoke report?

thankss!


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 6, 2012)

bigas89 said:


> anyone tryed out crimea blue, lemon skunk, super bud or purple n1 under the 250watter?
> 
> if yes, what about yields and smoke report?
> 
> thankss!


Not a fan of Lemon Skunk personally, as far as the others.... I have not tried those.


----------



## bigas89 (Jan 6, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Not a fan of Lemon Skunk personally, as far as the others.... I have not tried those.


thanks doobieus i was putting more hope to that one in special...lol ... still hope this one will get good tho...


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 6, 2012)

bigas89 said:


> thanks doobieus i was putting more hope to that one in special...lol ... still hope this one will get good tho...


Hey just because I'm not a fan, doesn't mean you wont like it you know? Everyone has different tastes in herb, I just like different strains. Some of the strains I like you may not, different smokes for different folks is what I say.


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 7, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks Frank, the shots are of DNA's Kushberry.


thats crazy that was my first choice of strain that i wanted to get yesterday for that lucky7 promo but they were sold out i ended up geting violator kush and on top of dose 7 free strain i also got a dinafem moby dick fem seed and a dinafem critical + autof seed, came up sick! cant wait to grow any of this strains, i just hope theres no problem with the postal sirves fucking me over for the seeds


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 7, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> thats crazy that was my first choice of strain that i wanted to get yesterday for that lucky7 promo but they were sold out i ended up geting violator kush and on top of dose 7 free strain i also got a dinafem moby dick fem seed and a dinafem critical + autof seed, came up sick! cant wait to grow any of this strains, i just hope theres no problem with the postal sirves fucking me over for the seeds


Tude is generally very good about shipment. KB is a nice strain, well the pheno I got anyway. If you do grow KB, she doesn't like high temps at all, heavy feeder and has a pretty decent stretch after inducing flower. Great for SCRoG/LST, pretty stinky and loaded with trichs.

Can't wait to see your next grows, how's the Bubblicious?


----------



## spike91 (Jan 7, 2012)

hi guys, i buyed today an HPS 250w , and i have a question, what distance ussually do you use from the light bulb to the plant?


----------



## kvnbeach (Jan 7, 2012)

12-18 inches. No more than 18 inches. It will also depend from plant to plant.


----------



## bigas89 (Jan 7, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Hey just because I'm not a fan, doesn't mean you wont like it you know? Everyone has different tastes in herb, I just like different strains. Some of the strains I like you may not, different smokes for different folks is what I say.


ahahaha yeahh that's it, but i thought you were talking about the plant itself and not the smoke report... you did't specify ahaha. anyway thanks for your report


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 7, 2012)

Final BM/MM Pics

BM



MM



Dry Ice Hash (darker ones are from frozen fresh trim, golden one is from some old leftover bud that was in a "lost & found" jar for at least 9 months or more)



Mothers and babies 



I will be putting the clones straight into flower probably next week.

Grazz


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 8, 2012)

Looking awesome Grazz!

Here's a shot of mine at 4 and 6 weeks and doobs I'm going to steal that "different smokes" line lol!!


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 8, 2012)

spike91 said:


> hi guys, i buyed today an HPS 250w , and i have a question, what distance ussually do you use from the light bulb to the plant?


Well it depends on how your temps are really. Generally you want to stay in the 4-12 inch range for both MH and HPS for a 250. You want to get your lights as close as possible without causing heat stress to the tops of your plants. Remember a 250's light penetration only goes about 3-4 ft, so in a nut shell.... Closer the light, more lumens, happier plant.



bigas89 said:


> ahahaha yeahh that's it, but i thought you were talking about the plant itself and not the smoke report... you did't specify ahaha. anyway thanks for your report


Lol oh no no, I was talking about the smoke. What breeder is the Lemon Skunk? Reserva, DNA?



Grazzmon said:


> Final BM/MM Pics
> 
> BM
> 
> ...


Man you're just blowing the club up with some dank eh? Lol keep it up, great to see some damn nice 250 grows. Big up!!

I love me some hash, especially in a joint. Or just take some oil and dunk a bud in it and then roll it in kief yummy!! I made a full cannabis cigar way back in the day. Pretty much just buds, kief, lots of oil and canna leaves. Hands down the best blunt I've smoked to this day.



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looking awesome Grazz!
> 
> Here's a shot of mine at 4 and 6 weeks and doobs I'm going to steal that "different smokes" line lol!!
> 
> View attachment 1981640


Looks awesome Treez.


Lol yeah I either use smokes or tokes, it's just the same to me though. Go ahead and steal/use it man lol, more people really need that mentally the way I see it. The more it's spread, the more people will hopefully think and that's a good thing.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 8, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looking awesome Grazz!
> 
> Here's a shot of mine at 4 and 6 weeks and doobs I'm going to steal that "different smokes" line lol!!


wow Treez.. that looks great!! I think by 8 weeks you might be harvesting a cube bud  . Can't remember is it soil or hydro?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks bro!! There soil, I actually started my first hydro grow half way through and it was basically like feeding it steriods lol. I'm thinking about squeezing 2 waterfarms in there after next grow, I have a couple in soil waiting to be flowered still. I love soil though and will probably always grow personal stuff in it


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 8, 2012)

Treez, how close together are your plants? Looks pretty tight. Just wondering bc I am going to take the clones and go SoG straight from the cloning station to flower. Since I am just looking for main colas I am wondering if I could still get all 11 of the clones in there (tray is 18" x 30" and cab is 24" x 48")

Edit: Here is a picture of how I am thinking of doing this. I'll be covering the tray of course, I have some shrink wrap left over from covering my boat that may work well.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 8, 2012)

Mine are crammed! I've tossed up the idea of the SOG its definitely the way to go! It is very tight in my cab, I'm not doing sog but I'm cramming as much in as I can so it basically is the same thing! I think you will be fine, just cram those babies in there and start flowering them early. You would be suprised at how much the light still penetrates through the thick ass canopy "I was lol." Are you flowering them straight from clone or vegging for a week or 2?


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 8, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Mine are crammed! I've tossed up the idea of the SOG its definitely the way to go! It is very tight in my cab, I'm not doing sog but I'm cramming as much in as I can so it basically is the same thing! I think you will be fine, just cram those babies in there and start flowering them early. You would be suprised at how much the light still penetrates through the thick ass canopy "I was lol." Are you flowering them straight from clone or vegging for a week or 2?


Going straight to 12/12, they already have pre-flowers and as soon as I see roots they will go in. If it doesn't work there is plenty more since I took 4 clones from the BM/MM grow before flowering so I have 2 mothers of each. I just finished getting everything ready. (pic) I put the shrink wrap on the bottom and since it would let some light through I put a layer of hydroton on it. I also made a change to the tray, I added an overflow to the inlet so that some water would stay in the tray after flood, so it's an ebb&flow dwc hybrid...lol



Grazz


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats pretty bad ass lol!! It looks like you could cram one more in the upper left corner


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 9, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Thats pretty bad ass lol!! It looks like you could cram one more in the upper left corner


 I have my CF mounted in the top left corner of the cab


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 9, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Tude is generally very good about shipment. KB is a nice strain, well the pheno I got anyway. If you do grow KB, she doesn't like high temps at all, heavy feeder and has a pretty decent stretch after inducing flower. Great for SCRoG/LST, pretty stinky and loaded with trichs.
> 
> Can't wait to see your next grows, how's the Bubblicious?


well my next grow will be jilly bean and sour cream wich i been veging for about 3 weeks , after i transplanted to 2gal pots and added the bigger light the plants just started growing alot faster, in about a week our two ill be topping them and cloning the tops , first time cloning so ill see how it gose and the jilly bean is not yet confirmed if its a female TGA subcool only has reg seeds ill be posting pics of the bubbulicious tomorrow


----------



## stonemalone (Jan 10, 2012)

getting my tent and carbon filter in the next week or two and putting up when my juicy fruit finishes up, planning on starting an ak48 and a dna sharksbreath and going 12/12 from seed and adding another 2 seedlings every 4 weeks to have a constant harvest of 2 oz every 4 weeks, what you guys think? is it do-able?
just finished my first indoor grow got it curing just now link in my sig


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 10, 2012)

stonemalone said:


> getting my tent and carbon filter in the next week or two and putting up when my juicy fruit finishes up, planning on starting an ak48 and a dna sharksbreath and going 12/12 from seed and adding another 2 seedlings every 4 weeks to have a constant harvest of 2 oz every 4 weeks, what you guys think? is it do-able?
> just finished my first indoor grow got it curing just now link in my sig


You'd be better off with 2 cabs and running it that way, every 2 months would be more logical than every month. Especially with a 250.


----------



## stonemalone (Jan 10, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> You'd be better off with 2 cabs and running it that way, every 2 months would be more logical than every month. Especially with a 250.



i figured that at any one time im gonna have 2 plants almost done, 2 mid flowering and 2 still veggin. not gonna be topping or anything but may lst if i have to. gonna give it a bash anyway i think


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 10, 2012)

stonemalone said:


> i figured that at any one time im gonna have 2 plants almost done, 2 mid flowering and 2 still veggin. not gonna be topping or anything but may lst if i have to. gonna give it a bash anyway i think


Your 2 plants that are almost done will take a loss in weight, with the 2 in mid flower. Not too many lumens in a 250, but best of luck to you and definitely share your results.


----------



## stonemalone (Jan 11, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Your 2 plants that are almost done will take a loss in weight, with the 2 in mid flower. Not too many lumens in a 250, but best of luck to you and definitely share your results.


not really bothered about weight though as will have some every 4 weeks, plants are gonna be small and close together to get as much light as possible


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 11, 2012)

Transferred the 11 MM clones to the cab yesterday and so far they are good.. there was a good bit of root growth in the rockwool starters so I am optimistic . I have been kicking around the idea of switching my mothers to 12/12 under the 400 watt MH since I plan on taking a break in the spring.. thoughts?


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 11, 2012)

stonemalone said:


> not really bothered about weight though as will have some every 4 weeks, plants are gonna be small and close together to get as much light as possible


What about the dry and cure time? Is that included with the every 4 weeks? If not, then you will harvest every 4 weeks then have to add dry/cure time too no?


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 11, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Transferred the 11 MM clones to the cab yesterday and so far they are good.. there was a good bit of root growth in the rockwool starters so I am optimistic . I have been kicking around the idea of switching my mothers to 12/12 under the 400 watt MH since I plan on taking a break in the spring.. thoughts?


Do it up dude, do that last big harvest, take a vacation and come back and do it all over again lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 11, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Do it up dude, do that last big harvest, take a vacation and come back and do it all over again lol.


lol..might have to move the CF to the middle of the room. Do think if I supplement with those huge CFL's the light will be good? They are 68 watts (300 equiv) soft white..


----------



## stonemalone (Jan 11, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> What about the dry and cure time? Is that included with the every 4 weeks? If not, then you will harvest every 4 weeks then have to add dry/cure time too no?


yeah i meant to say after th first 2 are dried and cured the next batch will be ready to be dried and cured, talking 16 weeks at least before the first batch though has been grown dried and cured thats why wanna have a perpetual grow going as i split my harvest with my mate


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 11, 2012)

stonemalone said:


> yeah i meant to say after th first 2 are dried and cured the next batch will be ready to be dried and cured, talking 16 weeks at least before the first batch though has been grown dried and cured thats why wanna have a perpetual grow going as i split my harvest with my mate


Are you growing normally or are you doing SoG? If you're looking for a quicker turn around go SoG dude. Keep mothers, take clones, veg for 2 weeks at least and throw into flower. Cuts off a good amount of Veg time and you will have all colas. Or do LST, either way will get you more yield than growing a plant normally.


----------



## CourageToGrow (Jan 11, 2012)

Under my 250w HPS at the moment . . . 1 Blue Dream, 1 Jack Herer, 1 Afghan Kush, 1 Aliendog (Alien tech Og X Chemdawg). One Week into flower


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 11, 2012)

update: 6 weeks flowering

buds are looking realy frozty, colas are starting to gain some weight and it definitly looks like i got two pheno types of this bubblicious strain enjoy the pics<...........>


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 11, 2012)

CourageToGrow said:


> Under my 250w HPS at the moment . . . 1 Blue Dream, 1 Jack Herer, 1 Afghan Kush, 1 Aliendog (Alien tech Og X Chemdawg). One Week into flower
> View attachment 1988652View attachment 1988654View attachment 1988655


 im loving dose strains courage, are they clones?


----------



## stonemalone (Jan 11, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Are you growing normally or are you doing SoG? If you're looking for a quicker turn around go SoG dude. Keep mothers, take clones, veg for 2 weeks at least and throw into flower. Cuts off a good amount of Veg time and you will have all colas. Or do LST, either way will get you more yield than growing a plant normally.



last grow i just topped them, was thinkin of lst'ing this time and doing a scrog grow but i half everything i get so thats wy i was thinking of just starting 2 new seeds every 4 weeks and keepin them small for a continual smoke


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 11, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> update: 6 weeks flowering
> 
> buds are looking realy frozty, colas are starting to gain some weight and it definitly looks like i got two pheno types of this bubblicious strain enjoy the picsView attachment 1988707View attachment 1988708View attachment 1988709<...........>View attachment 1988710View attachment 1988711View attachment 1988712


Looking great Frank!! I still think 10 weeks personally, but they're finally packing in like you wanted.



stonemalone said:


> last grow i just topped them, was thinkin of lst'ing this time and doing a scrog grow but i half everything i get so thats wy i was thinking of just starting 2 new seeds every 4 weeks and keepin them small for a continual smoke


I have to split mine too, before it was 2 now it is 3. So trust me I understand, I'm just trying to help you with what I've already gone through. SoG or LST look up on both, SoG is probably more of what you're looking for though. All main colas, and no wasted space. A 2 week turn around time with clones until flipping to 12/12, is better than having to wait 4-6 weeks of seedling/veg time with regular beans.

LST has worked well for me, but for every 2 months. With the time frame you want. SoG is the best. Hope this helps, and I'm not trying to rain on your parade. Sorry if it seemed that way.


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Jan 11, 2012)

Midway through week six




View attachment 1989106


----------



## stonemalone (Jan 12, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Looking great Frank!! I still think 10 weeks personally, but they're finally packing in like you wanted.
> 
> 
> I have to split mine too, before it was 2 now it is 3. So trust me I understand, I'm just trying to help you with what I've already gone through. SoG or LST look up on both, SoG is probably more of what you're looking for though. All main colas, and no wasted space. A 2 week turn around time with clones until flipping to 12/12, is better than having to wait 4-6 weeks of seedling/veg time with regular beans.
> ...



i'd be doing clones aswell but just prefer to grow from seed, first grow i did was clones though


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 12, 2012)

stonemalone said:


> i'd be doing clones aswell but just prefer to grow from seed, first grow i did was clones though


Well when you get it started share some pics for sure dude. Checked your journal out, saw you used clones. Try some training/yield techniques and get a nice heavy yielding strain, both of those put together will keep you golden. Good luck Stone, keep us updated.


----------



## CourageToGrow (Jan 12, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> im loving dose strains courage, are they clones?


They are clones except for the Jack Herer, that one is from seed. I got Matanuska Thunder Fuck and Green Crack as well as a clone of each of these plants in veg right now under an 80w fluoro. Thats for flower after these babies are done though.


----------



## Broseidon (Jan 12, 2012)

Had my first harvest today! thanks for all the help guys. Any guesses on dry yield?


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 12, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> Had my first harvest today! thanks for all the help guys. Any guesses on dry yield?
> 
> View attachment 1992363View attachment 1992367View attachment 1992368


Take the weight and take away 75% of the weight, that will give you a round about dry weight. You lose around 75% weight with the dry/cure. Hope this helps.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 13, 2012)

Here is two reserva privada headbands after 16 days 12/12 under a 250w







journal > https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/485817-2x2x5-grow-lab-reserva-privada-7.html


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 13, 2012)

Lol i have always loved that damn otter avi. Didn't know you rocked a 250 Verde?


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 13, 2012)

what up guys, i wanted some input on a lil problem i just notice , i been spoting tiny lil white flys in the flower room should i been worried? or should i just put some sticky yellow paper to trap them? i killed 5 and it didnt seem like there wosnt any left alive, i been goggeling this whitefly and i dont see much info i looked under the leaves for any spot or eggs and there all healty and nothing under the leaves.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 13, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Lol i have always loved that damn otter avi. Didn't know you rocked a 250 Verde?


Yep yep! I try to push the 2x2 space.. This grow is doing well so far I can't wait for it to stretch a few more inches and then chunk out .



frankcast04 said:


> what up guys, i wanted some input on a lil problem i just notice , i been spoting tiny lil white flys in the flower room should i been worried? or should i just put some sticky yellow paper to trap them? i killed 5 and it didnt seem like there wosnt any left alive, i been goggeling this whitefly and i dont see much info i looked under the leaves for any spot or eggs and there all healty and nothing under the leaves.


Yeah. Those are bad. You don't want bugs.

If you saw 5, then those 5 probably laid eggs in your soil or on your leaves... If you ignore that now youll have 20 more to swat in a few days, then 60 after that and so on .

This remains my favorite pest thread > https://www.rollitup.org/bugs/335046-grizzlys-guide-pulverizing-pests.html

from that thread



> *Prevent: If there are whiteflies in your area, sticky traps will catch whiteflies quickly especially if colored yellow. Adult whiteflies are strongly attracted to the color yellow and will fly into traps before flying to your plant. Yellow paper covered in glue or sticky substance would work as well.
> Identify: Whiteflies look like its bitty white moths, the adults have wings. The easiest method of detection is shaking limbs on your plants, if tiny moths fly away from under leaves you got some whiteflies. Eggs are also attached to the leaves along the underside. These pests also suck liquids from your plant much like the spider mite. Whiteflies begin attacking marijuana plants from the top down and prefer to attack the weakest plant available. If you only find whiteflies infesting the top of a single plant, you've caught an infestation as it begins. Leaf damage from the whitefly almost exactly mimic the damage caused by spider mite attacks. The further damage progresses, the more strength and vigor the plant will lose.
> *
> 
> ...


*

*


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 14, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yep yep! I try to push the 2x2 space.. This grow is doing well so far I can't wait for it to stretch a few more inches and then chunk out .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol why I almost cried tears of joy, someone else to help with Q/A's. At least I hope you'll be sticking around, please ? Glad to have you Verde.

Frank follow that post Verde put up.


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 14, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yep yep! I try to push the 2x2 space.. This grow is doing well so far I can't wait for it to stretch a few more inches and then chunk out .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the info ill keep my eye open to see if i spot more, like i sed i dont spot nothing under the leaves they all look healty and i havent see any more whiteflys but i know what to do if they keep coming back thanks!!


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, got some pics of the G13 Labs PE second shelf harvest. The uper colas were taken on day 59 and these were takin on day 64. so far i have 60g dry and in jars. and i have about 30 grams of sugar and popcorn going into the bubble bags. Enjoy the pics


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 17, 2012)

Looking dank Green grower, +REP! PE I've heard nothing but good things about!


Verde, that was a clutch quote from you! I think you might of solved my problem, not only that but Grizzly hits it right on the head with them narrowing down a weak plant! I'm going to take a few pics to show what I mean!! I think I have white flys and there starting to infest anyway + REP to you too for helping me figure out my problem without knowing lol.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 17, 2012)

I looked under the leaves and didn't see much without a scope.. I noticed a fly in there when checking everything and it didnt look like a white fly, more like a gnat with wings? Here's a pic of the little one with trouble any ideas? I was thinking some fly strips to start.


----------



## Time is Now 4:20 (Jan 17, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I looked under the leaves and didn't see much without a scope.. I noticed a fly in there when checking everything and it didnt look like a white fly, more like a gnat with wings?
> 
> Yup, sure looks like a fungus gnat to me. Although yellow strips keep them in check, you need Neem oil to rid them for good, or a tobacco/water concoction the recipe for which is elsewhere on this site, along with other cures.
> I used a combo of Neem + strips so I could see how effective the oil was working. You can also dump sand on the top layer of soil to smother the the little bastard eggs. Good luck!


----------



## JoeCa1i (Jan 17, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page


----------



## cbtbudz (Jan 17, 2012)

View attachment 2004159View attachment 2004160View attachment 2004161first 2 pics are bluelarry 20 days into flower and last pic is power 8 days in.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Hey everyone, got some pics of the G13 Labs PE second shelf harvest. The uper colas were taken on day 59 and these were takin on day 64. so far i have 60g dry and in jars. and i have about 30 grams of sugar and popcorn going into the bubble bags. Enjoy the pics


Those look delicous! I just ordered some G13 Pineapple Express [feminized]... How did you like the genetics? I'm going to start 8 of them in about a month. I heard it was a somewhat short flower, but remained strong medication with good yields. I'd love any information you could give me .



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Verde, that was a clutch quote from you! I think you might of solved my problem, not only that but Grizzly hits it right on the head with them narrowing down a weak plant! I'm going to take a few pics to show what I mean!! I think I have white flys and there starting to infest anyway + REP to you too for helping me figure out my problem without knowing lol.


Thanks.. I'm surprised more people don't know about grizzly's thread.. So I'm glad to share..

Can you see the flies? Or are your leaves just showing damage? There are a few things that leave foliage looking like that. Like people have said here 2inches of sand above your soil will keep many eggs from thriving from many pests.. The water runs right through it but it's literally quick sand for the critters... If they are on your leaves neem oil is a good natural solution, as is breaking cigarettes up into water, making tea and then watering.. The nicotine won't harm your plants really but it can really hurt those critters. Different solutions for different critters - it's all outlined in grizzlys thread . Make sure to read into the questions people asked too, some of the replies are just as informative as the original post.



SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> I looked under the leaves and didn't see much without a scope.. I noticed a fly in there when checking everything and it didnt look like a white fly, more like a gnat with wings? Here's a pic of the little one with trouble any ideas? I was thinking some fly strips to start.
> View attachment 2003868View attachment 2003869


It's likely the common fungus gnat. You may see the same critters around stagnant water, or a sink that isn't used frequently (they will live in the drains ).. They lay eggs that turn into nasty fungus gnat larvae that squirms through your soil munching on the shit it shouldn't be eating..

Though the spots almost look like a calcium issue with a little magnesium deficiency.. Unless you have been misting the leaves with the HPS on.. . Here is a thread you should bookmark, check out the photos, and see if anything looks familiar. It really helps me still. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688







They usually come around when your a little generous with the water. Not overwatering per say, but just by keeping your soil moist. You can fight/kill fungus gnats by using some sand on top of your soil, or a nicotine tea.. Sticky traps wouldn't be a bad idea. Personally I use a small blow torch (micro flame, used for 'jewelery' or hot wands) and just fry the little fuckers if I know I have some. Obviously I avoid roots, and the branches and I don't heat the soil for too long but even when I get within inches of them with the flame their wings melt and they fall to the floor to die. Then eggs get incinerated  but yes there are natural, safe ways to eradicate .. as long as your killing bugs and not harming your plants your doing it correctly.  



cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2004159View attachment 2004160View attachment 2004161first 2 pics are bluelarry 20 days into flower and last pic is power 8 days in.


Looks like a wicked sativa, that bluelarry I mean! Makes me eager to germ a dutch passion blueberry bean I have..


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jan 18, 2012)

SmeLLyTreeZ said:


> Looking dank Green grower, +REP! PE I've heard nothing but good things about!
> 
> 
> Verde, that was a clutch quote from you! I think you might of solved my problem, not only that but Grizzly hits it right on the head with them narrowing down a weak plant! I'm going to take a few pics to show what I mean!! I think I have white flys and there starting to infest anyway + REP to you too for helping me figure out my problem without knowing lol.



Thanks bro yea the PE is awsome the uppers have been in jars for like a week now and i gotta tell ya they smell amazing already. Great strain to grow out.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jan 18, 2012)

@Verde- id be happy to help heres what i observed through the whole grow
- The genetics are unknown as im sure you know, but whatever it is its dank. tons of resin, terpines that make your nose tinkle and you mouth salivate. 
- she does great in SCROG

1) sort germ time- mine took only 3 days and they were in soil
2) fast veg - the pheno i had was growing about an inch or so a day 
3) heavy feeder in veg once she establishes a good root base mine were in 5 gallon pots
4) Huge stretch when you flip the lights almost 40% of how tall it was currently, began flower once i filled up my screen which took about 5 weeks dimensions 20"x35"-SCROG
5) Slow to flower for the first 5 weeks then she starts packing on the weight hardcore for the last 3 weeks and ifd be surprised if she goes past 60 days cause my lowers we 20%amber on day 60 could u imagine the uppers at day 60 lol.
6) Dense nugs, she is a good yielder i prolly pulled 3 zips once everything is dried and cured all the way. the nugs dry but hardly lose any weight mine dried for 4 days then went into jars and were solid.
7) she is a heavy feeder late into flower and will flush easy if using chems. 
 overall id give this strain a 8.75 out of 10- great medicine with a delicious aroma, and rock hard nugs when dried, and tons of crystals ill let you know how it does through the bubble bags in a couple days the trim is freezing up atm. but i got about 2 zips of sugar and popcorn off of her aswell.

if you can think of anything else just let me know


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2012)

I love this website.. Full of so many nice people 

Pineapple Express sounds like a great strain to grow... And yes I'm aware of the 'unknown genetics' . I've had quite a bit of some good Pineapple Express flower and really enjoyed the strain. It reminded me of Maui Wowie but like less sativa.. Very relaxing and useful as a strong medicine.. I look forward to making butter with the trim . Back when I had some I rated it in my top 10 for sure.

As for *#4*.. What do you mean by 40%? Could you put it in multiplication terms? As in it doubles, or triples in height by the end of flower?

I was going to set up a big screen for it, and wanted to have an idea of how tall I want them to go. I'm currently growing this Reserva Privada Headband, and was warned about a 3x stretch, so far that advice is looking about correct, and I don't mind the stretch I just fill out the screen more.

Thanks


----------



## Matchbox (Jan 18, 2012)

Hey! Just dropping in as I'm considering buying a 250w Dual spec lamp with a cool tube for a parabolic ScrOG. My previous grows (majority of anyway) have been with CFL's last 2 grows were 250w, 2700k CFL's with 90w of LED.

My space is about 3.5ft wide x 3ft high x 1ft deep, got a tonking inline fan and carbon filter so extracting heat isn't too much of an issue.

Anyway to the point, in general what is anyone's opinion on using a 250w HID instead of 250w of CFL?
are nugs bigger, general yield good/better than CFL's etc, I know my lights lumens, lux and PAR but just want some more opinions from experience before I shell out the £ for the light setup!

I like the idea of having nearly double the lumens of 2x125w CFL's in one light.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 18, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Hey! Just dropping in as I'm considering buying a 250w Dual spec lamp with a cool tube for a parabolic ScrOG. My previous grows (majority of anyway) have been with CFL's last 2 grows were 250w, 2700k CFL's with 90w of LED.
> 
> My space is about 3.5ft wide x 3ft high x 1ft deep, got a tonking inline fan and carbon filter so extracting heat isn't too much of an issue.
> 
> ...


250 HPS will get you better results in my opinion, just get one with a digital ballast that you can keep outside of your cab. I'd still use daylight CFL's and the LED's as supplement lighting. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2012)

You'll wonder why you ever used CFLs once you fire up that HPS... The light is just better I think, more penetration into the canopy, and just covers the plants in bright light. CFL can grow some good bud but HPS is just so much easier and fun I think.


Like doob said keep using some CFLs for added light, I use like 60-80w of CFL just to light up underneath my canopy.. and use the 250w up top


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 18, 2012)

GG: Awesome dude!! Looks way better than the pheno I smoked for sure. Big up GG!!

Treez: The way I always handle gnats is with play sand. Home depot or Lowe's should have a nice big ole' bag for pretty cheap. 1 to 2 inches of sand on the top of your soil, didn't use potatoes or tobacco juice or nothing like that. The sand always worked for me. That doesn't look like the gnat damage I got, ever.... That looks more like Def, PH or if it were a pest Mites. Check under your leaves and look for webs, if no mites are found then it's gotta be Nutes or PH at that point.

CBT: Looks awesome, Blueberry is one of my favorites. Definitely a top smoke, and in my top 10.

Verde: Lol Dj, DP, Sag, who else? The same damn genetics under different companies, gotta love it lol. Also thanks for being around, takes a nice little load off.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2012)

No problem doob... I've been subbed to this for a year +.. Didn't know the thread was in need of information!


I'll have some pics up of my ladies tonight, they've doubled in size since the last photo..


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 18, 2012)

update 7 weeks flowering.

what up fellas every things seems to be going good no white flys , minor nute burn on tips of leaves and it seems the leaves that are closer to the light are starting to turn yellow?. i will be flushing both plants tomorrow and i will be starting the 12/12 on my sour cream and Jilly Bean im going to have to add my 150w hps sunsystem light for about 2 or 3 weeks till the bubblulicius is done to get a head start on the other plants, hope it dosent get to hot!i


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> No problem doob... I've been subbed to this for a year +.. Didn't know the thread was in need of information!
> 
> 
> I'll have some pics up of my ladies tonight, they've doubled in size since the last photo..


Lol there's a bunch of information in here, but some like questions answered stat you know? So it's nice to have another person to help with the swift replies for sure. Cool dude I can't wait to see!! I have to recharge my damn camera batteries/stop being lazy and I'll get some up lol.



frankcast04 said:


> update 7 weeks flowering.
> 
> what up fellas every things seems to be going good no white flys , minor nute burn on tips of leaves and it seems the leaves that are closer to the leght i starting to turn yellow?. i will be flushing both plants tomorrow and i will be starting the 12/12 on my sour cream and Jilly Bean im going to have to add my 150w hps sunsystem light for about 2 or 3 weeks till the bubblulicius is done to get a head start on the other plants, hope it dosent get to hot!i  View attachment 2005471View attachment 2005062View attachment 2005063View attachment 2005068View attachment 2005069View attachment 2005070View attachment 2005071View attachment 2005072View attachment 2005073View attachment 2005470


Are the leaves crispy or normal but just yellow?

Edit: Looking awesome Frank, she's packing in that weight now for sure. Can't wait to see that Jillybean grow, I like Jillybean more than other TGA strains personally.


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 18, 2012)

Are the leaves crispy or normal but just yellow?

Edit: Looking awesome Frank, she's packing in that weight now for sure. Can't wait to see that Jillybean grow, I like Jillybean more than other TGA strains personally.[/QUOTE]

im exited that you think the jilly bean is a good strain im glad i pick a good strain cant wait to see how it turns out the only thing i read in some somke reports that the potency is a 6or7 out of 10, what do you think about its potency? and the leaves are just a lil bit crispy.


----------



## Matchbox (Jan 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> You'll wonder why you ever used CFLs once you fire up that HPS... The light is just better I think, more penetration into the canopy, and just covers the plants in bright light. CFL can grow some good bud but HPS is just so much easier and fun I think.
> 
> 
> Like doob said keep using some CFLs for added light, I use like 60-80w of CFL just to light up underneath my canopy.. and use the 250w up top


Thanks for the tip, I used a 400w HID in the past but had serious temp issues had to get rid of it in the end but got an awesome weight off of it.

But yeah I got some good bud off my 250 of CFL... think I might drop some money when I have it and grab the HID, read some good grows and bits of this thread so it seems like a good Idea. I'm doing a ScrOG, so under canopy lighting isn't an issue but I was planning on using the CFL until it dies then keeping my LED as side lighting.

one last thing, hows the energy cost?


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Those look delicous! I just ordered some G13 Pineapple Express [feminized]... How did you like the genetics? I'm going to start 8 of them in about a month. I heard it was a somewhat short flower, but remained strong medication with good yields. I'd love any information you could give me .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again bro, I flushed her with straight tap water at one point so maybe that was causing the PH or Cal/Mag def.. If thats the case. Another thing i've noticed is this particular pheno "vanilla kush" just doesn't like to hold onto her leaves very well, givin it was way to close to the 600 this time even the shaded budz where dropping fan leaves when usually every strain I grow stays green almost all the way through.. I'm definitely getting fungus gnats though so I will get some sand and the little strips just to help solve that problem  Maybe the VK is just a little more temprimental? Owell I wont be growing her afer this anyway as I'm not very impressed with the outcome. Still great dense looking bud just not my fav. I was gong to toss the little party cup VK but I guess if its not threatining my other girls I'll let her finish up seeing shes already a few weeks into flowering.. 



Doobieus said:


> GG: Awesome dude!! Looks way better than the pheno I smoked for sure. Big up GG!!
> 
> Treez: The way I always handle gnats is with play sand. Home depot or Lowe's should have a nice big ole' bag for pretty cheap. 1 to 2 inches of sand on the top of your soil, didn't use potatoes or tobacco juice or nothing like that. The sand always worked for me. That doesn't look like the gnat damage I got, ever.... That looks more like Def, PH or if it were a pest Mites. Check under your leaves and look for webs, if no mites are found then it's gotta be Nutes or PH at that point.
> 
> ...


Yea thats what I originally thought doobs, mites.. Definitely not seeing any mites so thats a good thing, I think its just the fungus gnats and like you guys said maybe a def that this particular strain has a hard time with? Wierd but I'm not all that worried now which is good


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is Reserva Privada headband yesterday at day 22 flower... Starting to get fun now..























@ matchbox..... Yeah bro I'm growing SCROG too... They have enough light up top, the light down below helps push the subcanopy branches up to the canopy... I've probably added 3-4 colas that would have been popcorn by adding these lights a few weeks back. I trim my stuff out on the bottom, and the light just blasts up underneath and it makes the plants happier and bushier .


----------



## Matchbox (Jan 19, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Here is Reserva Privada headband yesterday at day 22 flower... Starting to get fun now..
> 
> @ matchbox..... Yeah bro I'm growing SCROG too... They have enough light up top, the light down below helps push the subcanopy branches up to the canopy... I've probably added 3-4 colas that would have been popcorn by adding these lights a few weeks back. I trim my stuff out on the bottom, and the light just blasts up underneath and it makes the plants happier and bushier .


ah I see, never really thought of it like that, I suppose it would help light up the shaded undergrowth, though once my screen is filled I tend to chop all the undergrowth out and/or chop it out as I go, might try it with a fluro tube under canopy.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Update:
The clones for my SoG adventure are looking pretty sad.. I took them out of the net pots and transplanted to good old rockwool and hydroton. They look sad but alive, so I am hoping that they are concentrating on roots . I also switched the mothers to 12/12 under the 400 watt MH, I am seeing more white hairs but it seems slow compared to HPS so... ordered a conversion bulb yesterday and they will be under 320 watts of HPS soon. I will get some pics up as soon as there is something worth taking a picture of.. 

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 19, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Update:
> The clones for my SoG adventure are looking pretty sad.. I took them out of the net pots and transplanted to good old rockwool and hydroton. They look sad but alive, so I am hoping that they are concentrating on roots . I also switched the mothers to 12/12 under the 400 watt MH, I am seeing more white hairs but it seems slow compared to HPS so... ordered a conversion bulb yesterday and they will be under 320 watts of HPS soon. I will get some pics up as soon as there is something worth taking a picture of..
> 
> Grazz


Lol I was wondering when you were going to chime in!!


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I was wondering when you were going to chime in!!


Been hibernating..lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 20, 2012)

green machine
lights off day 23


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> green machine
> lights off day 23



Looking good beautiful shade leaves looks healthy as could be


----------



## CourageToGrow (Jan 21, 2012)

4 of these babies are 3 weeks into flower, 2 of them are 1 week.

As I type this, they are sitting next to me in my grow closet glowing . . . 

Any guesses on how much I'll yield, im hoping for at least 8oz


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 22, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Been hibernating..lol


Yeah that harvest is prob aiding in that one huh? Lol hibernation is good, it is your friend.



Sr. Verde said:


> green machine
> lights off day 23


That looks awesome Verde, I can't wait to see full on bloom!!



CourageToGrow said:


> 4 of these babies are 3 weeks into flower, 2 of them are 1 week.
> 
> As I type this, they are sitting next to me in my grow closet glowing . . .
> 
> ...


Yield has so many factors that it's super hard to say. However a general yield would be 0.5 grams for every watt on a decent grow, and 1 gram per watt for a really spectacular grow. So 125 - 250 grams is what you'd be looking at, generally speaking anyway.

If it were up to me though, everyone would have a gazillion grams of dry weight after harvesting lol. Party on planet Earth ya'll heeeeeeey!!


----------



## codybbad (Jan 22, 2012)

Hello everyone hate to be random but has anyone seen arrow with the sunburst system? Was it any good ? Thanks


----------



## CourageToGrow (Jan 22, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Yield has so many factors that it's super hard to say. However a general yield would be 0.5 grams for every watt on a decent grow, and 1 gram per watt for a really spectacular grow. So 125 - 250 grams is what you'd be looking at, generally speaking anyway.
> 
> If it were up to me though, everyone would have a gazillion grams of dry weight after harvesting lol. Party on planet Earth ya'll heeeeeeey!!


Yea, I know, and I agree, WEED FOR THE WORLD! Let's start a superpac by that name. Thanks for the guess. I would be very happy if I could yield 200 grams.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 22, 2012)

codybbad said:


> Hello everyone hate to be random but has anyone seen arrow with the sunburst system? Was it any good ? Thanks


Arrow? Please clarify?

As far as Sunburst systems, if you're referring to the Hydrofarm model.... I don't have much experience with that particular brand. Maybe others will chime in, I know a lot of people use it but that's about it.


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 22, 2012)

codybbad said:


> Hello everyone hate to be random but has anyone seen arrow with the sunburst system? Was it any good ? Thanks


 i have a sunburst and it works very well if you ask me check out page 457 and see for your self theres some pics of my grow with that light. this light gets way less hotter then a 150hps sunburst that i got.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jan 22, 2012)

frank me and u in same boat.i had 150hps mag sunburst,and is way hotter and louder than the 250 sunburst but the 250 is digi ballst.


----------



## medgrow77 (Jan 22, 2012)

hi everyone am new to this and could use advice.my ppm goes from 126x to 156x i know they need to be toped off with water evey couple of days but they look ok what ppm shall i use..adavanced nutes she 1 1/2 old.


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Jan 23, 2012)

medgrow77 said:


> hi everyone am new to this and could use advice.my ppm goes from 126x to 156x i know they need to be toped off with water evey couple of days but they look ok what ppm shall i use..adavanced nutes she 1 1/2 old.View attachment 2013031View attachment 2013032View attachment 2013033View attachment 2013034


Don't they have a feeding schedule? Start light and work your way up to full strength if she can handle it.


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 24, 2012)

update 57days flowering....

what up guys im here with another update,there verry close to been done.. cant wait enjoy the bud porn.
i also started flowering the sourcream and the jillybean, i also riceved my lucky7 order 2 days ago and have alredy sproud it one violator kush and one bubba 76, the bubba has two root tales??? dose any one now why?


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 24, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> update 57days flowering....
> 
> what up guys im here with another update,there verry close to been done.. cant wait enjoy the bud porn.
> i also started flowering the sourcream and the jillybean, i also riceved my lucky7 order 2 days ago and have alredy sproud it one violator kush and one bubba 76, the bubba has two root tales??? dose any one now why?View attachment 2017120View attachment 2017121View attachment 2017122View attachment 2017123View attachment 2017124View attachment 2017125View attachment 2017126View attachment 2017127View attachment 2017119View attachment 2017128


Sometimes you get twins in a bean. I've had it happen but there was only 1 root and 2 tops. Some of my friends have had the same thing you got, 2 roots/2 plants in one bean.

The Bub is looking awesomely dank Frank!! You should harvest a tester nug and vape it or slow/quick dry it and sample it.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 24, 2012)

So for those of you who aren't following my journal. 15 tops have been harvested off of the KB so far. My dry box is not big enough to hang all of the tops, so I have even more tops and the bottom half to still harvest.


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 24, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> So for those of you who aren't following my journal. 15 tops have been harvested off of the KB so far. My dry box is not big enough to hang all of the tops, so I have even more tops and the bottom half to still harvest.


 what up doobs didnt know you had a journal, i took a look at it and theres a shit load to read i was just scanning trough the bud porn.. very good shit by the way..15 colas god damn doobs!! you gotta show me your tricks so i can do it on my jilly bean.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 24, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> what up doobs didnt know you had a journal, i took a look at it and theres a shit load to read i was just scanning trough the bud porn.. very good shit by the way..15 colas god damn doobs!! you gotta show me your tricks so i can do it on my jilly bean.


No tricks really, just started in 5 gallons of soil each plant, and LST'd both. Going to try smart pots and GH's organic line, or the G.O. GO Box next round I'm hoping. Got to secure some stuff before I start my next grow however. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have Frank, I always try and help when/where I can lol.

I should have a pretty good yield after all is said and done.


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 24, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> No tricks really, just started in 5 gallons of soil each plant, and LST'd both. Going to try smart pots and GH's organic line, or the G.O. GO Box next round I'm hoping. Got to secure some stuff before I start my next grow however. I'd be happy to answer any questions you have Frank, I always try and help when/where I can lol.
> 
> I should have a pretty good yield after all is said and done.


koo, i just did that to my plants i only got 2gal smartports hope that will be alright as far as them giving me a good yield, and i dont think one off the bubblicius is going to make to 10 weeks alot of the bottem and upper leaves are bright yellow and dying im thinking if should just harvest the colas this weekend and let the bottem nuggs go a few days later


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 24, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> koo, i just did that to my plants i only got 2gal smartports hope that will be alright as far as them giving me a good yield, and i dont think one off the bubblicius is going to make to 10 weeks alot of the bottem and upper leaves are bright yellow and dying im thinking if should just harvest the colas this weekend and let the bottem nuggs go a few days later


They look dank dude, I'm sure you'll be good.


----------



## medgrow77 (Jan 24, 2012)

excuse me but thoses were topped right,how may times?


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 25, 2012)

medgrow77 said:


> excuse me but thoses were topped right,how may times?


My plants were not topped/fimmed at all, I did however have some polyploids and triploids. I also had a lot of tops that straight split into a Y formation, it was pretty cool. The only thing I did was LST, no topping/fimming.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 25, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> My plants were not topped/fimmed at all, I did however have some polyploids and triploids. I also had a lot of tops that straight split into a Y formation, it was pretty cool. The only thing I did was LST, no topping/fimming.


Same with my canopy, except I didn't get any polyploids or triploids..


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 26, 2012)

Wow...you all have been busy while I have been doing "other things"..lol. Doob (Master of LST) what a haul from basically one plant  !! I guess I got a case of the post harvest blues (and I have been partaking of some bud ) nothing much to do and after "partaking" well..didn't feel the need to do anything..lol. Anyway.. I put my mothers into flower and did a little re-arranging in the workshop . I picked up a PlantMax 360 HPS conversion bulb, (the moms were under a 400w MH and didn't seem to be doing much) I've already noticed a difference since switching. I still don't know what will come of the clones I put into Sog, they are alive but have gone nowhere above ground. My next attempt will be completely different that's for sure. So.. here are some pics of the moms and one of the stubborn SoG 



My SSoGa (Sorry Sea of Green attempt) I know some will never make it, but I'm going to wait until they either grow or fall over.. I can be stubborn too 



Grazz


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 26, 2012)

two plants from one seed crazy!!!! plants not attached(bubba 76)View attachment 2021089View attachment 2021090


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 29, 2012)

SSoGA down to 6  these six have a chance, I went in yesterday and pulled on them slightly to see if they were rooted and the ones that were lose got pulled, these six at least have a grip into the rockwool. 


Moms are liking the HPS.. I think I'm gonna do alright here, not so sure about the SoG


----------



## codybbad (Jan 29, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> i have a sunburst and it works very well if you ask me check out page 457 and see for your self theres some pics of my grow with that light. this light gets way less hotter then a 150hps sunburst that i got.


Wow awesome buds..... You pump in a lot of nuets or is it the light getting them that chunky lol


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 29, 2012)

codybbad said:


> Wow awesome buds..... You pump in a lot of nuets or is it the light getting them that chunky lol


a lil of both!!


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 30, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Wow...you all have been busy while I have been doing "other things"..lol. Doob (Master of LST) what a haul from basically one plant  !! I guess I got a case of the post harvest blues (and I have been partaking of some bud ) nothing much to do and after "partaking" well..didn't feel the need to do anything..lol. Anyway.. I put my mothers into flower and did a little re-arranging in the workshop . I picked up a PlantMax 360 HPS conversion bulb, (the moms were under a 400w MH and didn't seem to be doing much) I've already noticed a difference since switching. I still don't know what will come of the clones I put into Sog, they are alive but have gone nowhere above ground. My next attempt will be completely different that's for sure. So.. here are some pics of the moms and one of the stubborn SoG
> 
> View attachment 2020065View attachment 2020066View attachment 2020067View attachment 2020068
> 
> ...


Lol thanks Grazz but I'm far from a master. Did my 2nd round of chop on the KB, tomorrow it will get put into jars and then round 3. I am hoping by round 4 or 5 I'll be done harvesting this damn thing. 

I think everyone harvests and it gets super quiet in the club for a minute lol. Your SoG isn't rooted yet? You want them rooted prior to throwing em' in. The leaves are turning yellow so they're trying to grow, the reason roots are being stubborn about growing is because of this. There is too much light/above soil growth rather than less light/below soil growth. Also cover them with clear plastic cups as individual domes if you're humidity is below 70-80%, and mist with water throughout the day. Also keep in mind that the babies do not need a lot of water right now. I hope your SoG makes it Grazz and I hope some of this info helps. 

If the remainder ones are rooted, start applying nutes.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 30, 2012)

Looking great everyone keep up the grows/updates!!

@Verde: Yeah I like the poly/triploids, they're interesting mutations and pack a lot of good punches. I've noticed that the ploids that I've grown from different strains, generally yielded more, had more potency and were just all around great. Not to mention the visual is awesome too lol. I can't remember if I complimented your grow Verde, but big up seriously looks awesome.

@Frank: Twin plants are crazy, but I would suggest splitting them IF you can manage to. One will take over and the other will die, at least this was the result in my case and few other growers. How's the Bub coming along?


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 30, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Lol thanks Grazz but I'm far from a master. Did my 2nd round of chop on the KB, tomorrow it will get put into jars and then round 3. I am hoping by round 4 or 5 I'll be done harvesting this damn thing.
> 
> I think everyone harvests and it gets super quiet in the club for a minute lol. Your SoG isn't rooted yet? You want them rooted prior to throwing em' in. The leaves are turning yellow so they're trying to grow, the reason roots are being stubborn about growing is because of this. There is too much light/above soil growth rather than less light/below soil growth. Also cover them with clear plastic cups as individual domes if you're humidity is below 70-80%, and mist with water throughout the day. Also keep in mind that the babies do not need a lot of water right now. I hope your SoG makes it Grazz and I hope some of this info helps.
> 
> If the remainder ones are rooted, start applying nutes.


Yeah.. I think I rushed them a bit, the six that remain are getting nutes. I will not use the cloning station next time, just going to put them in rockwool starters in a tray. I actually have a few shoots on the mothers that will not be getting enough light soon, might try to do it the right way with them in the next day or so..


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 30, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Yeah.. I think I rushed them a bit, the six that remain are getting nutes. I will not use the cloning station next time, just going to put them in rockwool starters in a tray. I actually have a few shoots on the mothers that will not be getting enough light soon, might try to do it the right way with them in the next day or so..


Sounds golden, keep us updated.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 30, 2012)

Eh... Cannabis is quite resilient, don't give up! 

I was never a fan of rockwool.. I couldn't quite get it... I used it in my garden for other plants/veggies but wasn't a huge fan..


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 30, 2012)

Thats me back to the 250 400 was too hot for my cupboadView attachment 2028793View attachment 2028794View attachment 2028795


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 30, 2012)

update ...
what up guys i harvested one of my bub on sat and its looking super frosty, its not completly dry yet. ill be harvesting the other one on sat


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 30, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> update ...
> what up guys i harvested one of my bub on sat and its looking super frosty, its not completly dry yet. ill be harvesting the other one on satView attachment 2028863View attachment 2028858View attachment 2028857View attachment 2028860View attachment 2028861


That's gonna be tasty as hell dude, great job looks dank. Are you going to make hash or oil with the trimmings?


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 30, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> That's gonna be tasty as hell dude, great job looks dank. Are you going to make hash or oil with the trimmings?


I might make oil i got some Quality buthane and a pvc pipe "honey extractor" that i made lol or make some canna butter


----------



## gaztoth (Jan 31, 2012)

lookin good think ill just veg 250 then 4oo flower


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 31, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> I might make oil i got some Quality buthane and a pvc pipe "honey extractor" that i made lol View attachment 2029377View attachment 2029378or make some canna butter


If you're going to use PVC make sure it is made out of ABS plastic, or it will leech bad stuff from the PVC. 

You can also use the bed bath and beyond stainless steel 3 piece turkey baster set as a tube. I also found an ebay store that sells 7-10 gram glass extractors that come with mesh screens, vials, and all kinds of shit for like 25 plus shipping and tax I think. Extraction Experts is the name of the ebay store or whatever.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 31, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> lookin good think ill just veg 250 then 4oo flower


Welcome back Gaz, sorry to see about scrapping your grow. Glad you're back on the pony though, sounds good dude keep us updated.


----------



## medgrow77 (Jan 31, 2012)

HELP THIS IS MY FIRST GROW AND THESE BABYS GREW TOO TALL AND I LDS And i wonder does it look ok. i dont want to cut none and stess her out and less potent but any adive is helpful .these r crystals id say there about 7 weeks and flowering real soon


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 31, 2012)

what up peep's , i tested a bowl of the bubblicious and it was dank for sure it tasted clean no harsh taste , the high was a creeper, after 5 min of smocking the bowl my hole body was tingling, i had a sore back when i came home form work and it took the pain away...or may be i was to high to notice it but any ways this shit is bomb


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 31, 2012)

medgrow77 said:


> View attachment 2031543View attachment 2031544View attachment 2031545 HELP THIS IS MY FIRST GROW AND THESE BABYS GREW TOO TALL AND I LDS And i wonder does it look ok. i dont want to cut none and stess her out and less potent but any adive is helpful .these r crystals id say there about 7 weeks and flowering real soon


Tie the tops down to bring them away from the light, if they show signs of heat stress/burn.


----------



## Doobieus (Jan 31, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> what up peep's , i tested a bowl of the bubblicious and it was dank for sure it tasted clean no harsh taste , the high was a creeper, after 5 min of smocking the bowl my hole body was tingling, i had a sore back when i came home form work and it took the pain away...or may be i was to high to notice it but any ways this shit is bomb


You took it to 10 weeks right? Told ya that you'd be happy lol. Glad it's helping your back dude, that's always nice.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 31, 2012)

i love my meds for the back pain... the only thing that truly works!

At least for me.. I don't take opiates. Or really any synthetic drugs for that matter.


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 1, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> i love my meds for the back pain... the only thing that truly works!
> 
> At least for me.. I don't take opiates. Or really any synthetic drugs for that matter.


I have to agree with you Verde, I'm not a huge fan of pharmaceuticals myself. They just don't work, and even if they do work they leave you disoriented, groggy and have way too many side effects. I'm sorry but I don't want to have a risk of stroke, heart failure, seizures, sudden death, etc. to treat allergies, or a cold or insomnia lol. Call me crazy but that shit does not gel with me. Herb has been consistently good to me, whether it be mental like insomnia or physical like my back/neck/knee or even emotionally like anxiety. I'm sure a lot of others feel this way as well.


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 1, 2012)

I have to agree with Verde and Frank as far as back pain goes.. these meds either make the pain go or make you forget you are in pain  either way it works and the only negative side effect depends on what state you live in ...

Latest Grazz update..
The mothers are blooming nicely, since I was going to keep these as moms I let them grow a lot larger and they are huge compared to any of my cab grows. This should be interesting.. (I like interesting.. )



Grazz


----------



## stonemalone (Feb 1, 2012)

some snaps of my 2 main colas on my juicy fruit, 12/12 from seed under a 250w hpa


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 1, 2012)

looks nice! makes me jealous.


I can't wait for mine to start getting some color... and i also am super excited to finish mine up!

I'm starting to feel the 78 day flower lol.. Were on 36(?) and still looking mostly the same from day 20 except now there is a lot more pistils...


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 1, 2012)

View attachment 2033287View attachment 2033288doing nice


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 1, 2012)

how many days flowering? mine look similar right now


so frosty.. so early..


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 2, 2012)

29days into 12/12.and its a 70day strain.starts to bulk up around day 50


----------



## LeeroySlim (Feb 2, 2012)

hey guys quick question, id like to veg up 4 plants as big as i can get them and put them outdoors to flower, im thinking of suspending a 250 hps vetically between the 4. Would it be possible to veg them for a couple months get them about 4 to 5ft high or will i need a stronger light?


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 2, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2033287View attachment 2033288doing nice


they're looking good!


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 2, 2012)

thx.i just hope everything stays going good.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 2, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> 29days into 12/12.and its a 70day strain.starts to bulk up around day 50



Jeesh me too.. were only a few days off as far as flowering time but you have a lot more pistils changing than I ! Mines 10 week strain


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 2, 2012)

put up some pics.id like 2 see,what strain?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 2, 2012)

reserva privada headband

day 36 flower














They're getting there i was just surprised how good smokeable yours is looking at day 30 something when its a 10 week flower!


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 2, 2012)

dang nice man,those fans look real healthy,i want a 24pack of colas 2 lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks.. I actually made them a little too 'healthy' hence the N claw.. I'm on the plain water side of the cycle now though so I hope it will sort itself out.. 

This has to be my favorite shot... From day 31..








I want to see these girls get some color and finish up!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 3, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> reserva privada headband
> 
> day 36 flower
> 
> ...


these girls are simply beautiful


----------



## frankcast04 (Feb 3, 2012)

UPDATE of the bubblicious, the firts plant has dried and its been curing for 3 days and the weight for one plant is 64Grams very happy the other one was choped today let you guys know the total weight and yes i know my nails are durty lol i just got of work.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 3, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> UPDATE of the bubblicious, the firts plant has dried and its been curing for 3 days and the weight for one plant is 64Grams very happy the other one was choped today let you guys know the total weight and yes i know my nails are durty lol i just got of work.View attachment 2037310View attachment 2037311View attachment 2037312View attachment 2037313


If you press that nug against the screen hard enough I just might be able to grab it!! lovely!


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 3, 2012)

those are some nuggs in those jars!gj


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 7, 2012)

What's up 250? I've been quiet for a bit (might have something to do with the Mason Jars ) and figured since I just switched everything up I'd post an update.
Since I will be going on Vacation early April (Jamaica ) I kind of put the SoG on hold and put my 4 mothers into flower just over 3 weeks ago. I had all 4 in my Veg area under a 400 watt MH to 380 watt HPS conversion Bulb and still had the SoG attempt in the flowering cab. But while I was talking to a very good friend yesterday she made a suggestion..
... split up the moms and put the SoG on hold... so this:




Is now...



and...



I can't bring myself to pluck the clones that I was attempting to SoG, they are finally rooted and will be going under a little bit of CFL for a while until I figure out what to do with them.. 

Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 7, 2012)

and the frost continues


----------



## medgrow77 (Feb 7, 2012)

can anyone how much nutes to use for the first weeks of flowering i got two meters idk which one to go by one will say 110 and the other 131x i droped my nutes to 105 x there crystals at about 2 months old.my leaves dry up over night my hum is around 35 to 40 help and i dont wnt to cut these shall i .. i want to throw these away its my first time the veg was easy now itz irrable HELP!!!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 7, 2012)

medgrow77 said:


> can anyone how much nutes to use for the first weeks of flowering i got two meters idk which one to go by one will say 110 and the other 131x i droped my nutes to 105 x there crystals at about 2 months old.my leaves dry up over night my hum is around 35 to 40 help and i dont wnt to cut these shall i .. i want to throw these away its my first time the veg was easy now itz irrable HELP!!!!View attachment 2045330View attachment 2045332View attachment 2045333


what are you growing?


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 7, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> UPDATE of the bubblicious, the firts plant has dried and its been curing for 3 days and the weight for one plant is 64Grams very happy the other one was choped today let you guys know the total weight and yes i know my nails are durty lol i just got of work.View attachment 2037310View attachment 2037311View attachment 2037312View attachment 2037313


how did the other plant add up?


----------



## medgrow77 (Feb 7, 2012)

growing?? code name crystal strain


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 7, 2012)

what r your temps in that cab.med


----------



## medgrow77 (Feb 8, 2012)

77 40 hum and avance nutrients caro load piranha bud blood sensi bloom sensizym b-52 big bud bud factor x &bud candy HELP!!


----------



## medgrow77 (Feb 8, 2012)

and one of these thing http://www.google.com/products/catalog?rlz=1T4ADRA_enUS455US467&q=microlux&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=4572301463702147331&sa=X&ei=9h4yT6XsFKGCsgLl--HlBg&ved=0CGgQ8wIwBA# i think it messes them up cause it leaves ozone spots and now those spots i guess cause of nute overload the damage ozone parts r so brittle and fall apart?


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 8, 2012)

Need better pics, but are you getting this damage all over the plant? Is there discoloring?


----------



## medgrow77 (Feb 8, 2012)

no way just a couple of leaves 5 at tha most but any pointer on this air machine and range of nutes ppm for the weeks to cme thanks in anvance


----------



## medgrow77 (Feb 8, 2012)

and does this site have live chat?


----------



## medgrow77 (Feb 8, 2012)

they were ozone burnt and the nut burn relly crisp the weaker


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm having some leaf burning issues too...

I made a long post on my own thread, and I decided to just post the link as to not crowd the thread..

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/485817-2x2x5-grow-lab-reserva-privada-10.html#post7076817












It's only on the tops of the plants, I'm wondering if it's heat damage or something worse? If its heat damage, awesome, I've got that covered... But I'm worried its something else that could make this pretty crop rather ugly..

+rep for help.. thanks folks..


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 8, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm having some leaf burning issues too...
> 
> I made a long post on my own thread, and I decided to just post the link as to not crowd the thread..
> 
> ...


nice scrog!


----------



## CourageToGrow (Feb 8, 2012)

Pics Taken Tonight! Day 37 of Flower

Blue Dream, Jack Herer, Aliendog, Afghan Kush

View attachment 2047437View attachment 2047438View attachment 2047439View attachment 2047440View attachment 2047441View attachment 2047442View attachment 2047443View attachment 2047444View attachment 2047445View attachment 2047446View attachment 2047447View attachment 2047448View attachment 2047449


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 8, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm having some leaf burning issues too...
> 
> I made a long post on my own thread, and I decided to just post the link as to not crowd the thread..
> 
> ...


Crowd the thread pfffffffft, it's the 250 club man that's what the thread's here for. Lol no worries Verde.

That kind of does look like heat stress aside from one key thing, the serrated leaf tips are not standing/pointing upwards. At least not that i can see in the picture anyhow. Hows' your PH and everything been?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 8, 2012)

A few of the really bad leaves are burned up and curled up...







The soil will be dry again in a day or two and Ill just flush with few gals to be safe.. I haven't done that yet so it wont hurt..

I keep my pH of my solutions at like 6.6 and I calibrate my meter weekly..


----------



## medgrow77 (Feb 8, 2012)

wow cool pics yall any adivice on nutes for the weeks of flowing?


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 9, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> A few of the really bad leaves are burned up and curled up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could be heat stress, but could also be P and Mag def maybe? I'm leaning towards the latter though, either it's lockout which will be fixed by the flush or def which will show more after flushing. Ph of run off is what I was referring to, my soil Ph tends to fluctuate at times throughout the grow. Regardless if I have been Ph'ing the solution. Doesn't look like nute burn to me personally by the pics. How heavy have you been feeding her? I'm sure you'll sort it out Verde, hope the girls get better. For now though taking care/making sure that it isn't heat related and flushing is the right start.

HTH.

Edit: Sorry for all of the questions and a.d.d. vibe to the reply lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 9, 2012)

medgrow77 said:


> wow cool pics yall any adivice on nutes for the weeks of flowing?


There are a lot of nutes out there to try, general hydroponics ph perfect line is well talked about, same with botanicare products. Foxfarm is a good beginner nutrient line, very simple not very much to screw around with and works/performs well. Humboldt nutrients is good but you have to use A LOT of different stuff, I could go on and on lol.

I'm going to pick up General Organics, General Hydroponics organic line to try out. Pretty cheap for the sample box with the whole line, and I believe the only one you'd have to take out is Bio weed to go from organics to veganics, as the Bio weed nutes have animal byproduct. I say to try out different brands if and when you can, but Foxfarm is a good start. I'm not sure if this question was directed at Verde or the club, but hope it helps.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Feb 9, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> There are a lot of nutes out there to try, general hydroponics ph perfect line is well talked about, same with botanicare products. Foxfarm is a good beginner nutrient line, very simple not very much to screw around with and works/performs well. Humboldt nutrients is good but you have to use A LOT of different stuff, I could go on and on lol.
> 
> I'm going to pick up General Organics, General Hydroponics organic line to try out. Pretty cheap for the sample box with the whole line, and I believe the only one you'd have to take out is Bio weed to go from organics to veganics, as the Bio weed nutes have animal byproduct. I say to try out different brands if and when you can, but Foxfarm is a good start. I'm not sure if this question was directed at Verde or the club, but hope it helps.



Great minds think alike three doob... I just picked up the quart sized bottles of GO whole line (except the marine one)... Not only did i think it was organic but after reading the info they are vegan nutes. The only thing i could think was i was soooo excited because ive seen how kyle kushman grows veganically. some ppl say that you should add the guanos because it wouldnt hurt but from th reseasrch ive done this is a prime line. a couple of buddies use the GO box and their plants smell divine. I dont know if you will add the guanos but i think im not going to until i see how the whole line does w/o it first... and it only requires a one day flush at the end per the GO website. cant wait to get my Confidential Cheese going shes been in a paper towel for about 15 hours so far.

Hopw the info helps
GG


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 9, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Great minds think alike three doob... I just picked up the quart sized bottles of GO whole line (except the marine one)... Not only did i think it was organic but after reading the info they are vegan nutes. The only thing i could think was i was soooo excited because ive seen how kyle kushman grows veganically. some ppl say that you should add the guanos because it wouldnt hurt but from th reseasrch ive done this is a prime line. a couple of buddies use the GO box and their plants smell divine. I dont know if you will add the guanos but i think im not going to until i see how the whole line does w/o it first... and it only requires a one day flush at the end per the GO website. cant wait to get my Confidential Cheese going shes been in a paper towel for about 15 hours so far.
> 
> Hopw the info helps
> GG


Yeah I read a couple Kushman articles as well, interesting stuff and newer.... Well to me anyway lol. I am going to try the veganic route this next grow, hence the whole GO box and not using the fish byproduct nutes. I think Bio weed was the fish one but could be marine something, lol I don't remember. You'd know better than I on that one.

As far as the addition of guano, I've seen mixed feed back on that. Some say the nutes are fine/hot as is, some say that they added guano to make it hotter. I think that a plant will tell you, and as we all know most plants/strains aren't the same and require different doses of nutes. Like you said great minds think alike, I'm not going to add guanos either . Thanks for the added info GG, much appreciated. It helps ease the mind that a fellow club member has seen the performance of this line.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Feb 9, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah I read a couple Kushman articles as well, interesting stuff and newer.... Well to me anyway lol. I am going to try the veganic route this next grow, hence the whole GO box and not using the fish byproduct nutes. I think Bio weed was the fish one but could be marine something, lol I don't remember. You'd know better than I on that one.
> 
> As far as the addition of guano, I've seen mixed feed back on that. Some say the nutes are fine/hot as is, some say that they added guano to make it hotter. I think that a plant will tell you, and as we all know most plants/strains aren't the same and require different doses of nutes. Like you said great minds think alike, I'm not going to add guanos either . Thanks for the added info GG, much appreciated. It helps ease the mind that a fellow club member has seen the performance of this line.


yea absolutely well you've done plenty for everyone in this thread so im glad i could give you some peace of mind. The BioMarine is the seaweed and kelp extract if im not mistaken but it is optional as per the diamond black which ive been told is what really helps your plant hit that next level, and im excited because my store had it in stock they were out of the marine lol. yea i think its a very balanced line and the fact that you can feed up to one day of harvest is very attractive to me because i dont like the whole "flush" ive done it and not done it and IMHO im not trying to starve my plants right when they start packing on weight lol. What strain will you be growing with these nutes?


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Feb 9, 2012)

CourageToGrow said:


> Pics Taken Tonight! Day 37 of Flower
> 
> Blue Dream, Jack Herer, Aliendog, Afghan Kush
> 
> View attachment 2047437View attachment 2047438View attachment 2047439View attachment 2047440View attachment 2047441View attachment 2047442View attachment 2047443View attachment 2047444View attachment 2047445View attachment 2047446View attachment 2047447View attachment 2047448View attachment 2047449


They look great what kinda of medium and nutes? ive always wanted to grow out a JH


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 9, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> yea absolutely well you've done plenty for everyone in this thread so im glad i could give you some peace of mind. The BioMarine is the seaweed and kelp extract if im not mistaken but it is optional as per the diamond black which ive been told is what really helps your plant hit that next level, and im excited because my store had it in stock they were out of the marine lol. yea i think its a very balanced line and the fact that you can feed up to one day of harvest is very attractive to me because i dont like the whole "flush" ive done it and not done it and IMHO im not trying to starve my plants right when they start packing on weight lol. What strain will you be growing with these nutes?


Thanks GG I try to help as much as I can. I flush to cut down my cure time in all honesty, and no residual chems. If I were complete organic/veganics I probably wouldn't flush as organics/veganics work differently than chem ferts. I think there are times you need to flush depending on grow factors.  

There's too much of this information war going on that the important details are being left out imo. Everyone just needs to catalog their experiences and learn from each other, the BS always eventually gets exposed. So why have an e-pissing contest about it you know? Lol don't get me wrong I've had a couple heated debates, we're all guilty of it for the most part. Like I always say different tokes, for different folks.

I'll be growing.... KB and BW on reveg in one tent, Blueberry Gum, White Widow Skunk and possibly Chocolate Chunky Munky a friend gifted me in another. Going to try my hand at breeding some genetics. Should be an interesting grow.


----------



## CourageToGrow (Feb 9, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> They look great what kinda of medium and nutes? ive always wanted to grow out a JH


Soil Grow, FFOF and FF nutes (grow big, big bloom, tiger bloom), they are in 1 and 1/2 gallon containers, except afghan kush, which is in a 1 gallon (hence why its a little smaller, and its my only pure indica so that too) got 2 40w flouros on the side in addition to my 250hps. Jack looks great too, but blue dream is huge, lots of bud sites, very bushy, I cannot wait until they are ready. , I did have to spray them down with neem oil in veg a few times when I had a mite problem, but I took care of that. Going to add a finisher once they get a little closer to harvest.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 9, 2012)

CourageToGrow said:


> Pics Taken Tonight! Day 37 of Flower
> 
> Blue Dream, Jack Herer, Aliendog, Afghan Kush
> 
> View attachment 2047437View attachment 2047438View attachment 2047439View attachment 2047440View attachment 2047441View attachment 2047442View attachment 2047443View attachment 2047444View attachment 2047445View attachment 2047446View attachment 2047447View attachment 2047448View attachment 2047449


your plants look wonderful


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 9, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Could be heat stress, but could also be P and Mag def maybe? I'm leaning towards the latter though, either it's lockout which will be fixed by the flush or def which will show more after flushing. Ph of run off is what I was referring to, my soil Ph tends to fluctuate at times throughout the grow. Regardless if I have been Ph'ing the solution. Doesn't look like nute burn to me personally by the pics. How heavy have you been feeding her? I'm sure you'll sort it out Verde, hope the girls get better. For now though taking care/making sure that it isn't heat related and flushing is the right start.
> 
> HTH.
> 
> Edit: Sorry for all of the questions and a.d.d. vibe to the reply lol.


Yeah I would think P or Mag if I wasn't feeding 10mL Cal Mag.. and doing 20-25mL of Tiger Bloom / 20mL big bloom since 12/12...

I fed them 20mL of Tiger Bloom and 20mL big bloom 3 days ago when I saw how dry they were.... I will be flushing them tomorrow with an extra gal of water... It should be good for them as I haven't flushed yet..


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 9, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah I would think P or Mag if I wasn't feeding 10mL Cal Mag.. and doing 20-25mL of Tiger Bloom / 20mL big bloom since 12/12...
> 
> I fed them 20mL of Tiger Bloom and 20mL big bloom 3 days ago when I saw how dry they were.... I will be flushing them tomorrow with an extra gal of water... It should be good for them as I haven't flushed yet..


Well lockout would cause said defs too regardless of feed, flushing is definitely the right way to go.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Feb 10, 2012)

CourageToGrow said:


> Soil Grow, FFOF and FF nutes (grow big, big bloom, tiger bloom


1/2 strength?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 10, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Well lockout would cause said defs too regardless of feed, flushing is definitely the right way to go.


Flushed 3 gals today... the burning isn't going bad

The flowers are chunking out looking fantastic... it will be an excellent harvest .. smells like kush grapefruit with lemons and skunk


----------



## CourageToGrow (Feb 10, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> 1/2 strength?


I've been using the full recommended dose for each nute, and the heavy feeding dose on the tiger bloom. my ladies seem to be enjoying that.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 10, 2012)

CourageToGrow said:


> I've been using the full recommended dose for each nute, and the heavy feeding dose on the tiger bloom. my ladies seem to be enjoying that.


if the ladies like it, then we should live it!


----------



## CourageToGrow (Feb 10, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> if the ladies like it, then we should live it!


O yeah, its all about the ladies.


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 10, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Flushed 3 gals today... the burning isn't going bad
> 
> The flowers are chunking out looking fantastic... it will be an excellent harvest .. smells like kush grapefruit with lemons and skunk


That sounds yummy man, so the outcome was nute burn? I'll add the image to my mental knowledge base, it's amazing how different defs, burn, etc looks between grows/growers. It really did look like def/lockout to me lol. Glad you got it sorted out Verde, smoke report possibly?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 10, 2012)

I think it was lamp burn.. Maybe some lock out from acidic nutes in the soil?

I figured it was a good time to flush anyway.. Another month left til chop.


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 11, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I think it was lamp burn.. Maybe some lock out from acidic nutes in the soil?
> 
> I figured it was a good time to flush anyway.. Another month left til chop.


Yeah it's good to flush like right before you throw into flower, keeps things fresh. Clearex it's one of my loves lol. Well in one month you should do a smoke report .


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 11, 2012)

Yeah I will do a report no doubt..

Good advice on the veg/flower flush.. I'll have to work more closely with my soil next run to keep everything balanced and in line..  I'll also raise the HPS to 10inches after the stretch is over.


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 11, 2012)

Hmmm we need some more porn in here. Soooo.... Here's 2 shots of my whipped and normal Qwiso. You can clearly see the difference between the clearer shatter/candy and the less clear putty/whipped. The first shot is a little harder to see it, but it's closer to the tip of the razor. The second pic you can definitely see that difference.

Yummy !! 

View attachment 2052224View attachment 2052226


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Feb 11, 2012)

ill share some of my 73ui bubble if you let me try that sticky icky goodness doob lol awsome stuff


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 11, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> ill share some of my 73ui bubble if you let me try that sticky icky goodness doob lol awsome stuff


Lol OR!! We could take some full melt and some oil and mix it allllll together and share that. Now THAT would be some sticky icky goodness. Thanks GG, it's pretty nice man. Definitely pleased with this batch.


----------



## frankcast04 (Feb 11, 2012)

what up growers im here with another grow up date, 3 weeks flowering topped and LST both plants im growing sour cream from DNA genetics that i got as a freebie from attitude and jillybean the top from her i turned in to that clone you guys see on the pic i just barley started the 12/12 on the clone today, im also introducing canna boost accel to my mix of nutes (im using all fox farm nuts including the trio pack). and thanks doobs for all you usefull info! and the total wieght for the bubbliciuse was 116g


----------



## 400aZip (Feb 11, 2012)

almost done

View attachment 2052530View attachment 2052532View attachment 2052534View attachment 2052536


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 11, 2012)

Yes more cowbell!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 11, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> what up growers im here with another grow up date, 3 weeks flowering topped and LST both plants im growing sour cream from DNA genetics that i got as a freebie from attitude and jillybean the top from her i turned in to that clone you guys see on the pic i just barley started the 12/12 on the clone today, im also introducing canna boost accel to my mix of nutes (im using all fox farm nuts including the trio pack). and thanks doobs for all you usefull info! and the total wieght for the bubbliciuse was 116gView attachment 2052511View attachment 2052513View attachment 2052514View attachment 2052515View attachment 2052516View attachment 2052517View attachment 2052518View attachment 2052512


awesome looking!


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 11, 2012)

400aZip said:


> almost done
> 
> View attachment 2052530View attachment 2052532View attachment 2052534View attachment 2052536


is this the final dark period?


----------



## 400aZip (Feb 11, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> is this the final dark period?



no i think i have maybe a little over a week left. i think ill do 48 hours of darkness when the trichs are 50/50


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 11, 2012)

400aZip said:


> no i think i have maybe a little over a week left. i think ill do 48 hours of darkness when the trichs are 50/50


sounds like str8 couch lock!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 12, 2012)

Update.. figured I'd post a couple pics of the 4 clones from my MM/BM grow. I was going to keep these as mothers but decided to split them up and flower.. they were all under the 380 HPS until a week ago and are at about 4 weeks 12/12.

BM under 250 watt CMH..



MM under 380 watt HPS (400 watt MH to HPS conversion bulb)



Smart Pots air pruning..



Grazz


----------



## 400aZip (Feb 12, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> sounds like str8 couch lock!!



haha yeah thats what my friends and I like. we always have so much going on, too much to smoke during the day. its nice to come home and hit a dab or a fat bowl and be done. lol


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 12, 2012)

400aZip said:


> haha yeah thats what my friends and I like. we always have so much going on, too much to smoke during the day. its nice to come home and hit a dab or a fat bowl and be done. lol


thats the only way it should be


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey everybody just letting you all know i got a new journal set up and im gonna be updating twice a week. strain is L.A. confidential X Exodus Chesse all organic using the GO line. Hope to see yall in there.


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 15, 2012)

What the heck is it?



Last week I found a little bit of this stuff in my res, I think it is some kind of white algae (I searched here for white gooey slimy etc..). The posts that I found said that Hygrozyme would take care of it and H2O2 can be used with it. So I did a res scrub (diluted bleach water) and soaked the pumps in H2O2, replaced the tubing etc.. I bought some Hygrozyme ($30+) and added it to my res with fresh nutes, well I thought "everythings good now", but when I checked today and noticed that the water wasn't moving much I found that glob on the circulating pump. Anyone else run into this stuff?
BTW: I am running 2 flowering areas with res tanks that are (should be) nearly identical but the other tank doesn't have this white gunk in it.

My Res: 20 gal
Lucas Formula GH Micro/Bloom @ full strength 
pH fairly stable @ 5.8ish
Liquid Kool Bloom
Humbolt Honey
Hygrozyme
H2O2
Temp: 62*F

Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 16, 2012)

wtf^whoa man


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Feb 16, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> What the heck is it?
> 
> View attachment 2061285View attachment 2061286
> 
> ...


I have no idea what is that it looks like petroleum jelly.


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe I need to post this in the Hydro section..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 16, 2012)

looks like someone dropped vagasil in the res..

but no seriously yes the hydro section would be a good start... your on the right track with the h2o2 though


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 16, 2012)

Day 50 pics.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 16, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2063252View attachment 2063258View attachment 2063264Day 50 pics.


Super frosty!


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 16, 2012)

gotta love bennies!


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 17, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2063252View attachment 2063258View attachment 2063264Day 50 pics.


Bangin! REP


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 17, 2012)

i cant wait to get my colas out of the tent!

The calyxes just reflect back white from the flash light when i shine it in there during lights off


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> gotta love bennies!


Without bennies where would we be?!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 17, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Without bennies where would we be?!


hydroponics?


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> hydroponics?


and you can use bennies with hydroponics!


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 17, 2012)

Friday Night Bud


----------



## SmeLLyTreeZ (Feb 17, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Friday Night Bud
> 
> View attachment 2065132


Fire that baby up and puff puff PASS


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 17, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Friday Night Bud
> 
> View attachment 2065132


Someone needs to top that with oil .


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 17, 2012)

what r u smoking on


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 17, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Someone needs to top that with oil .


whipped oil


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 17, 2012)

Last harvest Blue Mystic


----------



## CourageToGrow (Feb 17, 2012)

My plants, Afghan Kush (pic 7 is the cola) is going to be chopped this sunday, the rest are like 2-3 weeks away. But so pretty, and my house smells sooooo good . . . 


Afghan Kush Head Cola


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 17, 2012)

CourageToGrow said:


> My plants, Afghan Kush (pic 7 is the cola) is going to be chopped this sunday, the rest are like 2-3 weeks away. But so pretty, and my house smells sooooo good . . .
> View attachment 2065650View attachment 2065651View attachment 2065652View attachment 2065653View attachment 2065654View attachment 2065655
> 
> Afghan Kush Head Cola
> ...


your ladies are beautiful!


----------



## CourageToGrow (Feb 18, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> your ladies are beautiful!


Thanks! Sadly my N content on these ladies was a bit high so I expect them to be a little leafy, but they look and smell fantastic so I'm happy. Plus itll be my first harvest in 2 years, while ive been smoking the whole time, homemade is special as you all know! Ill update on the harvest and dry/cure next week. Best quote i've heard on here is as follow:

"smoking isnt addictive, growing is"

Peace and Love,

Happy Growing,

Courage


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 18, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> whipped oil


MMMMM Qwiso wax. Whipped until it was able to be handled, the 2nd pic I pressed flat with my fingers. Some people would have you believe that Qwiso can't be this nice.


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 18, 2012)

CourageToGrow said:


> Thanks! Sadly my N content on these ladies was a bit high so I expect them to be a little leafy, but they look and smell fantastic so I'm happy. Plus itll be my first harvest in 2 years, while ive been smoking the whole time, homemade is special as you all know! Ill update on the harvest and dry/cure next week. Best quote i've heard on here is as follow:
> 
> "smoking isnt addictive, growing is"
> 
> ...


The leaf to bud ratio could be strain based too, considering it's a kush variety. Most kush varieties I've grown have smaller nugs of deathly goodness. Either way looking good dude, enjoy that harvest.


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 18, 2012)

nice color in your wax


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> MMMMM Qwiso wax. Whipped until it was able to be handled, the 2nd pic I pressed flat with my fingers. Some people would have you believe that Qwiso can't be this nice.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2066320View attachment 2066321


I don't even dab and I think your wax looks top notch!


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 18, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> nice color in your wax


Thanks Cbt, the color transforms almost when you whip it, super cool. I don't know if it's wax really, but I know BHO wax is whipped oil basically. So since this is whipped Qwiso I figured it'd be the same damn thing.



I85BLAX said:


> I don't even dab and I think your wax looks top notch!


Thanks I85, when I went to full melt bubble it was a dream.... When I went to oil I was in heaven lol.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Thanks Cbt, the color transforms almost when you whip it, super cool. I don't know if it's wax really, but I know BHO wax is whipped oil basically. So since this is whipped Qwiso I figured it'd be the same damn thing.
> 
> 
> Thanks I85, when I went to full melt bubble it was a dream.... When I went to oil I was in heaven lol.


I might have to give that a try!


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 18, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I might have to give that a try!


Do it up !! You'll never know until you try.


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 18, 2012)

Noticed something today.. the stems on my Blue Mystics are turning red.. could it be a deficiency? Almost 5 weeks flowering.


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Noticed something today.. the stems on my Blue Mystics are turning red.. could it be a deficiency? Almost 5 weeks flowering.
> 
> View attachment 2067224


maybe lockout!


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 18, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> maybe lockout!


hmmm.. well, they were due to be flushed tomorrow anyway. I'm thinking it might be that the temps have been getting down at night into the mid/upper 50's.. Thanks BLAX


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 18, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Noticed something today.. the stems on my Blue Mystics are turning red.. could it be a deficiency? Almost 5 weeks flowering.
> 
> View attachment 2067224


Low temp or phosphorous deficiency would be my guess.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 18, 2012)

id say temp because the leaves look fine! just my guess


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> id say temp because the leaves look fine! just my guess


Process of elimination is fun !!


----------



## WUB WUB WUB (Feb 18, 2012)

wats up everbody here in 250 club i myself rock a 250 n im wondering what are people using out there for nuts? i have foxfarm ocean soil mix as my medium and i wanna know what nuts are really gonna speed up the growth in veg and really bulk n frost the buds up in flower. also i wanna do 6 plants about 3-4 weeks veg n then the strains i have vary in flower so 55-70 days flower well say. am i over crowding my room? ooo n its 3ft deep 3.5ft across and about 5ft tall


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 18, 2012)

WUB WUB WUB said:


> wats up everbody here in 250 club i myself rock a 250 n im wondering what are people using out there for nuts? i have foxfarm ocean soil mix as my medium and i wanna know what nuts are really gonna speed up the growth in veg and really bulk n frost the buds up in flower. also i wanna do 6 plants about 3-4 weeks veg n then the strains i have vary in flower so 55-70 days flower well say. am i over crowding my room? ooo n its 3ft deep 3.5ft across and about 5ft tall


Maybe a little! But, if you go 12/12 from seed you may be able to pull it off. With some supplemental lighting!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 19, 2012)

Day 53


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Day 53


super frosty budzz!


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 19, 2012)

very nice verde,was waitn to see your pic update.


----------



## Doobieus (Feb 19, 2012)

WUB WUB WUB said:


> wats up everbody here in 250 club i myself rock a 250 n im wondering what are people using out there for nuts? i have foxfarm ocean soil mix as my medium and i wanna know what nuts are really gonna speed up the growth in veg and really bulk n frost the buds up in flower. also i wanna do 6 plants about 3-4 weeks veg n then the strains i have vary in flower so 55-70 days flower well say. am i over crowding my room? ooo n its 3ft deep 3.5ft across and about 5ft tall


Nutrients are a personal preference. The FF line both trios is good to start with, it doesn't have too much to screw with and works. A lot of growers including myself have used this line. Best thing is to try different stuff, but FF is a good place to start.

As far as room and what not, read Blax's reply, hope this helps.


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 19, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Low temp or phosphorous deficiency would be my guess.





Sr. Verde said:


> id say temp because the leaves look fine! just my guess


Thanks for the feedback.. I am also leaning toward the temps but will also flush and do a res change so I guess we will never know for sure.



Doobieus said:


> Process of elimination is fun !!


I agree, as long as it's not an emergency process . I got a late start today and when I went into the room they were in the middle of a flood cycle, so I will wait until this afternoon to flush. I have a 5 gal bucket ph'd with some flora-kleen and a little H2O2, just using a pitcher and flushing them. I am liking these smart pots, I can just take the plant out of the cab and into the shower to flush .


----------



## WUB WUB WUB (Feb 19, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Maybe a little! But, if you go 12/12 from seed you may be able to pull it off. With some supplemental lighting!


i was thinking about going 12/12 from seed but i wanna get one topping from the plants. supplemental lighting some 100watt cfls placed around the plants or or some T5's strips? and i wanna get an half oz of each plant is that too much expect?


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

I would think you would get more than a half per plant!


----------



## frankcast04 (Feb 19, 2012)

what up everyone happy to hear alot of you guys and girls are geting ready to harvest, eveything i seen looks frosty and dank!
update week 4 of 12/12 jilly bean and sour cream, 1 week of 12/12 for the jilly bean clone, and i just tough in bubba 76 last night to 12/12 im loveing the fat indica leaves on it!, i got tow plants with one seed with that bubba76 the other one is still vegging , so far so good


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> what up everyone happy to hear alot of you guys and girls are geting ready to harvest, eveything i seen looks frosty and dank!
> update week 4 of 12/12 jilly bean and sour cream, 1 week of 12/12 for the jilly bean clone, and i just tough in bubba 76 last night to 12/12 im loveing the fat indica leaves on it!, i got tow plants with one seed with that bubba76 the other one is still vegging , so far so goodView attachment 2069155View attachment 2069156View attachment 2069157View attachment 2069158View attachment 2069159View attachment 2069160View attachment 2069161View attachment 2069162View attachment 2069163View attachment 2069165View attachment 2069164


Is the last picture the Bubba76?


----------



## frankcast04 (Feb 19, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Is the last picture the Bubba76?


 yes its the bubba76 and the jilly bean clone, i flowered this bubba early because originellyonly had room for one bubba and the violator kush that im veging right know, so insted of trowing it out i decided to just grow it and flower it early after 2 and 1/2 weeks of veging heres a pic of the other bubba76, im going to be veging this one for at least one month View attachment 2069404


----------



## I85BLAX (Feb 19, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> yes its the bubba76 and the jilly bean clone, i flowered this bubba early because originellyonly had room for one bubba and the violator kush that im veging right know, so insted of trowing it out i decided to just grow it and flower it early after 2 and 1/2 weeks of veging heres a pic of the other bubba76, im going to be veging this one for at least one month View attachment 2069404


It says invalid attachment!


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 16, 2012)

About a month of post loss, damn.

Lol ahhh okay, let's keep on, keepin' on!! So come on 250 clubbers with bud porn, give us all you got!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 16, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> About a month of post loss, damn.
> 
> Lol ahhh okay, let's keep on, keepin' on!! So come on 250 clubbers with bud porn, give us all you got!!


"Like" (option to like seems to not be up yet)


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 16, 2012)

Well heres my Confidential Cheese 34 days into veg shes looking great, really green and healthy. Gonna flip the lights on her tomorrow so she can be ready for my vacation... I did some topping recommended by jynxproof, what he does is take the small developing tops and bends it over and breaks it off, now this takes a little more time to heal but you get two very nice colas outta it. enjoy the pics everybody..


----------



## richinweed (Mar 16, 2012)

Bon Doogey said:


> I will be getting that free pack as well...what do you guys do for seed storage...how long do they stay good? I thought I read that they were supposed to be kept in a fridge..can anyone jog my memory ive done too much reading i think...heh


....At the moment ive got 7 (looks like skunkers) plants going out of 50 seeds...these seeds are over 20 years old and were labled sticky!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

richinweed said:


> ....At the moment ive got 7 (looks like skunkers) plants going out of 50 seeds...these seeds are over 20 years old and were labled sticky!


20 years old! That's awesome!


----------



## richinweed (Mar 16, 2012)

yea im hoping it was the ones that smell like hash....they were a pure un- adulterated strain back then and are very very hardy and compact


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 16, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Well heres my Confidential Cheese 34 days into veg shes looking great, really green and healthy. Gonna flip the lights on her tomorrow so she can be ready for my vacation... I did some topping recommended by jynxproof, what he does is take the small developing tops and bends it over and breaks it off, now this takes a little more time to heal but you get two very nice colas outta it. enjoy the pics everybody..


"Doobieus likes this"



I85BLAX said:


> 20 years old! That's awesome!


"Doobieus likes this"



richinweed said:


> ....At the moment ive got 7 (looks like skunkers) plants going out of 50 seeds...these seeds are over 20 years old and were labled sticky!


"Doobieus likes this"


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 16, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> "Like" (option to like seems to not be up yet)


Lol looks like we're down to manual likes.

"Doobieus likes this"


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> "Doobieus likes this"
> 
> 
> "Doobieus likes this"
> ...


I just noticed that they didnt get the like feature back!! +rep


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 16, 2012)

ah poor post!o well we will get it back on track


----------



## frankcast04 (Mar 16, 2012)

jillybean and sour cream week 8, pics taken yesterday. jillybean clone #1 33days flowering , jilly bean clone#2 11days flowering , bubba 76 22 days flowering. ill be choping the jillybean this sundays tich look amber and milky white shes a sexy bitch she is! she smells like a hot sweaty striper..delishh, the sour cream has like 2 or 3 weeks to go as you can see in the pics non of the white pistol hairs haved turnd redby the way what happend to the other posts?


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 16, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> jillybean and sour cream week 8, pics taken yesterday. jillybean clone #1 33days flowering , jilly bean clone#2 11days flowering , bubba 76 22 days flowering. ill be choping the jillybean this sundays tich look amber and milky white shes a sexy bitch she is! she smells like a hot sweaty striper..delishh, the sour cream has like 2 or 3 weeks to go as you can see in the pics non of the white pistol hairs haved turnd redby the way what happend to the other posts?


Looking real nice Frank .. which one is this? ** The site was hacked and every post that was here on RIU replaced with a link to some anti-drug site.. we lost about a month of posts..

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 16, 2012)

Well, I'm gonna let my girls have at least 3 1/2 more weeks.. it's kind of frightening bc the last 9 days will be un-supervised since I will be in Jamaica mon . No chance that I wiould take them earlier bc I don't want to chop before they are ready and if I wait til the last moment before going they'd either be too dry hanging for 10 days or too moist forcing them into jars that can't be burped for 9 days so.. I will be flushing the day before I leave and going to plain H2O, they should be OK as long as my fans don't die or the pumps clog or the lights don't overheat or I don't get a freak mold attack or a mite infestation or or or.. man, I am going to have to get shitfaced every day just to get to sleep while I'm there.. damn.. Good thing that one review for the resort I'm staying at said the ganja mon sets up shop on my beach every night 

Grazz


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 16, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> jillybean and sour cream week 8, pics taken yesterday. jillybean clone #1 33days flowering , jilly bean clone#2 11days flowering , bubba 76 22 days flowering. ill be choping the jillybean this sundays tich look amber and milky white shes a sexy bitch she is! she smells like a hot sweaty striper..delishh, the sour cream has like 2 or 3 weeks to go as you can see in the pics non of the white pistol hairs haved turnd redView attachment 2072686View attachment 2072688View attachment 2072689View attachment 2072687View attachment 2072690View attachment 2072695View attachment 2072694View attachment 2072693by the way what happend to the other posts?


load that artwork back up!!!


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 16, 2012)

Dang frank growing some kill it look like


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 16, 2012)

that looks like a lunch box under that tall tree..


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 17, 2012)

They really need to bring our likes back damn it lol!! Anyway if I could i would've liked all the posts after my last one.



frankcast04 said:


> jillybean and sour cream week 8, pics taken yesterday. jillybean clone #1 33days flowering , jilly bean clone#2 11days flowering , bubba 76 22 days flowering. ill be choping the jillybean this sundays tich look amber and milky white shes a sexy bitch she is! she smells like a hot sweaty striper..delishh, the sour cream has like 2 or 3 weeks to go as you can see in the pics non of the white pistol hairs haved turnd redView attachment 2072686View attachment 2072688View attachment 2072689View attachment 2072687View attachment 2072690View attachment 2072695View attachment 2072694View attachment 2072693by the way what happend to the other posts?


Looks great Frank, love myself some Jillybean. The taste and high are awesome, and she's not bad to look at either lol. Taste kind of reminds me of those hard fruit drop candies, like the cavendish and harvey orange/lemon ones. She looks good dude, mmmmm yummy yum!! The Sour Cream has a minute for sure dude.



Grazzmon said:


> Well, I'm gonna let my girls have at least 3 1/2 more weeks.. it's kind of frightening bc the last 9 days will be un-supervised since I will be in Jamaica mon . No chance that I wiould take them earlier bc I don't want to chop before they are ready and if I wait til the last moment before going they'd either be too dry hanging for 10 days or too moist forcing them into jars that can't be burped for 9 days so.. I will be flushing the day before I leave and going to plain H2O, they should be OK as long as my fans don't die or the pumps clog or the lights don't overheat or I don't get a freak mold attack or a mite infestation or or or.. man, I am going to have to get shitfaced every day just to get to sleep while I'm there.. damn.. Good thing that one review for the resort I'm staying at said the ganja mon sets up shop on my beach every night
> 
> Grazz


Man that's a lot to think about lol. If it were me, I'd harvest, buy a humidifier with a humidstat, put it on a timer and set it and forget it. Humidstat should provide more control over RH%, and you can control your dry time more than you would normally. Timer is to conserve as much water from the tank as possible, should buy you a few days or so. I suppose you could always ghetto rig a self feeding system. With a water pump feeding into the humidifier from a bigger/separate res. Lots of options that can buy you time, cost a little extra cash, but worth not having the stress. Jamaica Mmmmm Lambsbread, definitely one of the few Sativas on my tops list.




Grazzmon said:


> that looks like a lunch box under that tall tree..View attachment 2072881


Lol hey hey now, I use a lunch box for one of my stash boxes. Different style/type but lunch boxes rock!! Not too down with the original Iron man though, War machine was way cooler looking imho. I loved Marvel more than Barbie when I was a wee gal lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 17, 2012)

Likes!!
*frankcast04*

[email protected] _shes a sexy bitch she is! she smells like a hot sweaty striper..delishh




_

* Doobieus 

*
_If it were me, I'd harvest, buy a humidifier with a humidstat, put it on a timer and set it and forget it. Humidstat should provide more control over RH%, and you can control your dry time more than you would normally. Timer is to conserve as much water from the tank as possible, should buy you a few days or so._
I don't know.. I still have time to decide what to do. 

(this speaks volumes.. )

_Lol hey hey now, I use a lunch box for one of my stash boxes. Different style/type but lunch boxes rock!! Not too down with the original Iron man though, War machine was way cooler looking imho. I loved Marvel more than Barbie when I was a wee gal lol. _

Man it really stinks not having the like feature..

Grazz


----------



## frankcast04 (Mar 17, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Looking real nice Frank .. which one is this? ** The site was hacked and every post that was here on RIU replaced with a link to some anti-drug site.. we lost about a month of posts..
> 
> Grazz


ah i see!.. thats fucked up i hope the goverment dont try tracking my ass down lol, thats the jillybean clone 33days flowering i took two clones of the mother before flowering her


----------



## frankcast04 (Mar 17, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> that looks like a lunch box under that tall tree..View attachment 2072881


lol yeah you guys got me , i stold that from my kid so i can rais one of the pots the other big box u see in the pic is a r/c car that my boy never opend so im using it to rais the other pots as well jeezz i got nothing ells to use and my kid dosent mind


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 17, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> lol yeah you guys got me , i stold that from my kid so i can rais one of the pots the other big box u see in the pic is a r/c car that my boy never opend so im using it to rais the other pots as well jeezz i got nothing ells to use and my kid dosent mind


 yeah.. growers seem to look at things differently.. I see something that's not being used and think..hmmm.. how could I use that in my room? .. It's because we were green before green was fashionable..lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 17, 2012)

Looks like RIU will have an app sometime soon 

https://www.rollitup.org/make-your-requests/485443-forum-runner-support.html


----------



## frankcast04 (Mar 17, 2012)

thats right... a tester cola


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 17, 2012)

they are looking nice.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 17, 2012)

frankcast04 said:


> thats right... a tester colaView attachment 2074296


Thats a nice looking tester!


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 17, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2074374View attachment 2074378View attachment 2074379View attachment 2074381View attachment 2074382View attachment 2074376View attachment 2074377they are looking nice.


Yes they are


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 18, 2012)

Well i flipped the lights on the CC ill take some pics in a little while im beings lazy.....

Anyway the reason im writing this is today is a good day, The wife has agreed to move to CO later on this year when my crop finishes up, Well be settling in the colorado springs area!!!! I am so excited words cant describe so anybody know anything about this area of CO, we are gonna be renting an apt for the first year so we dont get stuck there just incase it doesnt work out. Thanks for the advice Doob really helped me out. I am looking for a job now probably gonna try and transfer my current job but well see how that works out... P.S anyone in that area wanna have a epic session when we get out there? lol and try some of this CC with me and the wife haha


----------



## frankcast04 (Mar 18, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2074374View attachment 2074378View attachment 2074379View attachment 2074381View attachment 2074382View attachment 2074376View attachment 2074377they are looking nice.


there looking realy frosty!! looking good BUDZ


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 18, 2012)

Nute change today.. switched to MaxiBloom and started some KoolBloom. I let the FloraNova Bloom get just a bit too high and got some burn . 

BM



MM.. a lot of little buds that need to filll in.. hope the nute switch and KoolBloom will jump start them..  (think it needs a little thinning again)



Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 18, 2012)

like^10characters


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey everyone,
I'm thinking about investing in a 250 grow set up and scrog 1 big plant. What are some strains that are good for scrog, Anyone try pineapple chunk?


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 18, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm thinking about investing in a 250 grow set up and scrog 1 big plant. What are some strains that are good for scrog, Anyone try pineapple chunk?


I like the sativa dominate plants for the scrog!


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 18, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm thinking about investing in a 250 grow set up and scrog 1 big plant. What are some strains that are good for scrog, Anyone try pineapple chunk?



Look in my sig i have a 250 scrog going right now... what are the specs on your grow?


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 19, 2012)

Spent some hours yesterday with the girls. I noticed some odor out where my CF exhausts and that got me started.. the carbon had settled and there was a gap at the top so I had to pull it out, clean the pre-filter and top it off with carbon... well, while I had it out I decided to switch things up. I moved the BM out of the 250 CMH flower cab to the 360w HPS area and the MM to the 250 CMH cab.. maybe a change of spectrum will kick the MM into gear . Still a bit bushy and I had to tie the tops down at a 90* angle but I think the cab will spread the light around better for them. 

MM



BM under 360HPS



BTW: I smelled really good when I came out of the room , the wife said she could smell me from 10 yards away..lol (maybe I should bottle it and sell it as cologne )

Grazz


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 19, 2012)

day 12 of 12/12 now the fun begins


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 19, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Look in my sig i have a 250 scrog going right now... what are the specs on your grow?


*Doobieus likes this*



Grazzmon said:


> Spent some hours yesterday with the girls. I noticed some odor out where my CF exhausts and that got me started.. the carbon had settled and there was a gap at the top so I had to pull it out, clean the pre-filter and top it off with carbon... well, while I had it out I decided to switch things up. I moved the BM out of the 250 CMH flower cab to the 360w HPS area and the MM to the 250 CMH cab.. maybe a change of spectrum will kick the MM into gear . Still a bit bushy and I had to tie the tops down at a 90* angle but I think the cab will spread the light around better for them.
> 
> MM
> 
> ...


Lol Eau De Dank!!



GreenGrower14 said:


> day 12 of 12/12 now the fun begins


Nice, I love this part lol. Not as much as the whole smoking it part, but almost as much lol.


----------



## Ravenant (Mar 19, 2012)

I'm planning to buy 250w hps too =)


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 19, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Hey everyone,
> I'm thinking about investing in a 250 grow set up and scrog 1 big plant. What are some strains that are good for scrog, Anyone try pineapple chunk?


im in the same boat as you mate, gonna be purchasing my seeds tomorrow getting super critical http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-seeds-green-house-seeds-super-critical-feminized/prod_3404.html
and la confidential http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-seeds-dna-genetics-la-confidential-feminized/prod_1540.html 
im not sure how good they will be for scrog and getting high yields but , super critical says its good for scrog, and la confidential looks just sooo nice . gonna grow the super critical first because its meant to be easier to grow and it would be good to get some more practice in scrog. tbh i dont think it matters what strain your thinking about scroging as long as you can give it a long veg period, just go with the seeds with the best reviews on grow and smoke
good luck


----------



## CourageToGrow (Mar 19, 2012)

For all those who where interested and for those who are not! Sample bud pics from my last harvest. Chopped the plants between 3-5 weeks ago (varied obviously based on strain). harvest 108.3 gms. The colas pictured are about 2 inches long dry. Buds smoke great. HIGHLY RECOMMEND ALIENDAWG if you can get ur hands on it (afghani hash plant X chemdawg #5). BUD PORN (comments and rep are always appreciated!):

AliendawgView attachment 2078034
Blue DreamView attachment 2078035
Jack HererView attachment 2078036


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 19, 2012)

CourageToGrow said:


> For all those who where interested and for those who are not! Sample bud pics from my last harvest. Chopped the plants between 3-5 weeks ago (varied obviously based on strain). harvest 108.3 gms. The colas pictured are about 2 inches long dry. Buds smoke great. HIGHLY RECOMMEND ALIENDAWG if you can get ur hands on it (afghani hash plant X chemdawg #5). BUD PORN (comments and rep are always appreciated!):
> 
> AliendawgView attachment 2078034
> Blue DreamView attachment 2078035
> Jack HererView attachment 2078036


top shelf !!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 19, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> im in the same boat as you mate, gonna be purchasing my seeds tomorrow getting super critical http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-seeds-green-house-seeds-super-critical-feminized/prod_3404.html
> and la confidential http://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/pick-and-mix-seeds-dna-genetics-la-confidential-feminized/prod_1540.html
> im not sure how good they will be for scrog and getting high yields but , super critical says its good for scrog, and la confidential looks just sooo nice . gonna grow the super critical first because its meant to be easier to grow and it would be good to get some more practice in scrog. tbh i dont think it matters what strain your thinking about scroging as long as you can give it a long veg period, just go with the seeds with the best reviews on grow and smoke
> good luck


 Thanks for the advice! And I wish you the best of luck also. Anyone here order direct from nirvana in the US, how was your experience? I was going to order through attitude but they been getting really bad recent reviews about them these past 6 weeks. I am interersted in the new sponsor of RIU, sea of seeds. Not too sure tho..never heard anything about them but x10 free seeds and 11%, too good to be true?


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 19, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Thanks for the advice! And I wish you the best of luck also. Anyone here order direct from nirvana in the US, how was your experience? I was going to order through attitude but they been getting really bad recent reviews about them these past 6 weeks. I am interersted the new sponsor of RIU, sea of seeds. Not too sure tho..


Alot of the time when it comes to this issue you cant go off of the opinions of others. there are quite a few great seedbanks out there! Including ALL of the companies you've just mentioned.


----------



## richinweed (Mar 19, 2012)

Mountainman86 said:


> So I've come to the realization that I'm most likely going to need a cool tube for my 250 in my box.
> 
> Any plans or pictures of cool tubes on 250's that you'd suggest?


real cheap...put slats on the sides..like a dresser draw....get a peace of glass cut that slides in..it can be "slid in" in several places to allow 4 growth...seperates light from grow space...vent accordingly..


----------



## richinweed (Mar 19, 2012)

ooops a little late for that advice...never mind..


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 19, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Alot of the time when it comes to this issue you cant go off of the opinions of others. there are quite a few great seedbanks out there! Including ALL of the companies you've just mentioned.


Thanks, great looking aliendawg by the way. I'm interested in the chemdawg strain..OG Kush and sour d sounds in one..good to me Very Happy


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 19, 2012)

grazz nice with the mixed spec.i like mixed and think you see some even better finished bud.

courage those look nice im a sativa fan so that jack looked real tempting.


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 19, 2012)

View attachment 2078379View attachment 2078380View attachment 2078381View attachment 2078382View attachment 2078383View attachment 2078384View attachment 2078385


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 20, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2078379View attachment 2078380View attachment 2078381View attachment 2078382View attachment 2078383View attachment 2078384View attachment 2078385


the pre 98 is looking real official!


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 20, 2012)

My goodness, lots of catching up to do.

Welcome to all new users/members!!

If you're looking at growing with a 250 there are some general rules of thumb to keep in mind. A 250 light can penetrate up to 3-4 ft after that you're just wasting lumens. It can also handle a space of 3x3ft - 4x4ft yeah there's a pattern with the 3's and 4's here lol. CFM's calculate them, it will help your ventilation tons. Carbon filter is a must for smell issues. You need your main fans for ventilation (Helps keep things cool) as well as a smaller fan or two inside the grow area to circulate air (Helps with mold issues, added ventilation, and makes branches/stems stronger.). That's the basics on a setup, after that it depends on what medium/technique/grow style you're going with. 

As far as beans, there are a lot of great banks out there. I try to stay away from recommendations, because people have different likes. As I always say, different tokes for different folks. Attitude, Single Seed Centre are two of the more popular banks out there. You have to experience it for yourself, online reviews sometimes don't tell the whole story.

Hope this helps.

@Courage: I know one toker who's happy as heck right now lol. Man Blue Dream is nice, I've had two different phenos of the stuff. One was fruitier, the other was more hashy/earthy/peppery. I liked the one that had more fruit/creme-ish tones but both were great smokes for sure. As far as the Aliendawg, I have some GreenCrack x AlienDawg. You may have just given me some motivation to grow that out lol. Although you have made my next grow selection much harder lol. Great bud porn.

@Cbt: Pre-98 Bubba, mmmmm. Man you can't go wrong with Bubba or strains crossed with it seriously, it's some really great smoke. Looks awesome, as always great pictures Cbt.

To all the contributors of all this great bud porn, great jobs keep it up!! Makes me jealous I'm not in bloom yet lol.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 20, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2078379View attachment 2078380View attachment 2078381View attachment 2078382View attachment 2078383View attachment 2078384View attachment 2078385


Very well done my friend very well done... As doob would say 

"GreenGrower likes this"


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 20, 2012)

I also think im gonna order some Ripped Bubba from Subcool, i was watching the weed nerd while he was on a dispensary tour in Seattle and the Clinic showed to different phenos of it and they both made my mouth water literally, All this bud porn makes me excited my girl is stretching XD


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 20, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> My goodness, lots of catching up to do.
> 
> Welcome to all new users/members!!
> 
> ...


New notification, 1 new likes received - Matchbox Likes your post!

Snap with the lots of catching up seeing as I was erased from this thread as I've only posted in the last month haha...

Oh well anyhoo, as usual everyone's bud is looking fucking sweet as... going to be putting my white widow and cotton candy under my 250 watter in a week or so just to give me something else to do besides wait for mothers to veg  check out my journal for an update.

One thing I'll add to your starting with a 250w lamp, don't worry about the space, worry about the extraction 
My cab is, h-80cm x w-65cm x d-38cm, 4 inch 230m3 an hour extraction to carbon filter temps solid 18-24*C.

So you can use them in tiny spaces XD

Stay Frosty!


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 20, 2012)

MY 250 and Mr Nice 2x angel heart think thats 1 week flower


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 20, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> New notification, 1 new likes received - Matchbox Likes your post!
> 
> Snap with the lots of catching up seeing as I was erased from this thread as I've only posted in the last month haha...
> 
> ...


I disagree with the don't worry about extraction/space part, if there was no need to worry about it then why do most growers have them? Also space you want to worry about as far as going too big for the light, you lose more reflectivity/lumens. Parabolic is different somewhat from a hood because you are not directing the light with a reflector/hood. So with parabolic you wouldn't really have to worry about the height lumen loss bit, but the 3x3-4x4 would still apply parabolic or not. Don't get me wrong you can get away with it, but the results probably won't be as good. Loss of lumens + heat stress ='s not very happy plants. Not trying to be rude, just stating an opinion.

I started pretty ghetto myself, but in the long run when I look back on it all. If I had just forked over some extra cash, I would've been better off. To each is their own but raising the bar never hurt anyone.... well almost anyone lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 20, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Very well done my friend very well done... As doob would say
> 
> "GreenGrower likes this"





GreenGrower14 said:


> I also think im gonna order some Ripped Bubba from Subcool, i was watching the weed nerd while he was on a dispensary tour in Seattle and the Clinic showed to different phenos of it and they both made my mouth water literally, All this bud porn makes me excited my girl is stretching XD





Matchbox said:


> New notification, 1 new likes received - Matchbox Likes your post!
> 
> Snap with the lots of catching up seeing as I was erased from this thread as I've only posted in the last month haha...
> 
> ...





gaztoth said:


> View attachment 2079265View attachment 2079274View attachment 2079275MY 250 and Mr Nice 2x angel heart think thats 1 week flower


"Doobieus likes it all"

Lol GG I miss our like button!! Rahr!!


----------



## gaztoth (Mar 20, 2012)

we need our like button bacK


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 20, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> I disagree with the don't worry about extraction/space part, if there was no need to worry about it then why do most growers have them? Also space you want to worry about as far as going too big for the light, you lose more reflectivity/lumens. Parabolic is different somewhat from a hood because you are not directing the light with a reflector/hood. So with parabolic you wouldn't really have to worry about the height lumen loss bit, but the 3x3-4x4 would still apply parabolic or not. Don't get me wrong you can get away with it, but the results probably won't be as good. Loss of lumens + heat stress ='s not very happy plants. Not trying to be rude, just stating an opinion.
> 
> I started pretty ghetto myself, but in the long run when I look back on it all. If I had just forked over some extra cash, I would've been better off. To each is their own but raising the bar never hurt anyone.... well almost anyone lol.


I meant that you SHOULD worry about extraction and not so much about space as in if you only have a small space it would still be worth considering a 250w HPS as you can control temps, it was more trying to say 250w HPS doesn't really put out that much heat and is easily controlled in smaller areas if needed... Granted your dimensions are a good kind of 'general' good idea.

Though if you did have a huuuge space with only a 250w in it you can still optimize it as most lamps come with those dodgy 'euro' reflectors that you can bend all over the place just keep the lamps as close as possible to the tops of the plants and your not losing a noticeable amount of light (unless you have no reflector in which case you will lose a LOT : )

I think however I have built the perfect size box for a 250w HPS (if you like ScrOG) going to put some pics up again in my sig thread as they all got deleted 

 Edit: And some here XD

View attachment 2079340View attachment 2079341

Stay Frosty!


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 20, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> I meant that you SHOULD worry about extraction and not so much about space as in if you only have a small space it would still be worth considering a 250w HPS as you can control temps, it was more trying to say 250w HPS doesn't really put out that much heat and is easily controlled in smaller areas if needed... Granted your dimensions are a good kind of 'general' good idea.
> 
> Though if you did have a huuuge space with only a 250w in it you can still optimize it as most lamps come with those dodgy 'euro' reflectors that you can bend all over the place just keep the lamps as close as possible to the tops of the plants and your not losing a noticeable amount of light (unless you have no reflector in which case you will lose a LOT : )
> 
> ...


Lol my bad I read that wrong . Re-read it and realized that. I thought it read as don't worry about the space _OR _worry about the extraction the first time through. Reading and multi-tasking do not mix well for me apparently lol.

Not every one has a wing style reflector. So I suppose it really depends on the gear you're running. I think it'd serve better to get/build a tent/cab because it works with all 250 light setups with no loss you know? 3x3ft is what a 250 works well in, 4x4ft is actually pushing it imho.

The cab looks good, you're doing a semi vert scrog?


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 20, 2012)

haha no worries! yeah I agree with the 3x3 good kind of overall size!

and definitely *build a cab around your light*, THAT is the best advice you can give. Like mine was, the dished screen utilizes as much light as possible, no 1 part of the screen is more than 25cm away from the bulb's most practical field, if you could imagine a visible cylinder of light around the bulb.

But yeah it's a dished scrog to utilize the bulb the best once the screen is filled.


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 20, 2012)

So far it looks like the girls are liking the changes..

MM



BM



Grazz


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 20, 2012)

Thanks Doob and Match! Yeah I was planning on 3x3, what kind of fans should I be running? I read in Doob's post about it but it didn't go into much detail..and those inline fans are pretty expensive. I was wondering if their was a cheaper alternative? Appreciate it!


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 20, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Thanks Doob and Match! Yeah I was planning on 3x3, what kind of fans should I be running? I read in Doob's post about it but it didn't go into much detail..and those inline fans are pretty expensive. I was wondering if their was a cheaper alternative? Appreciate it!


I run a 230m3 an hour Ruck Inline Fan and it keeps temps at 20*C, I wouldn't cheap out on ventilation, fans and lights are what you splash out on, everything else you can do budget if you need to


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 20, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> haha no worries! yeah I agree with the 3x3 good kind of overall size!
> 
> and definitely *build a cab around your light*, THAT is the best advice you can give. Like mine was, the dished screen utilizes as much light as possible, no 1 part of the screen is more than 25cm away from the bulb's most practical field, if you could imagine a visible cylinder of light around the bulb.
> 
> But yeah it's a dished scrog to utilize the bulb the best once the screen is filled.


Yeah those scrogs with partial vert to them are really cool/awesome looking when in full bloom. Kinda looks like a Canna hammock you just wish you could lie in lol.



Grazzmon said:


> So far it looks like the girls are liking the changes..
> 
> MM
> 
> ...


Well I'd say so, finally filling in I see?



SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Thanks Doob and Match! Yeah I was planning on 3x3, what kind of fans should I be running? I read in Doob's post about it but it didn't go into much detail..and those inline fans are pretty expensive. I was wondering if their was a cheaper alternative? Appreciate it!


No problem, you want to find your dimensions first, what W x H x L you're working with. After you figure that out, you will want to calculate CFM (Cubic foot per minute). Once you have the CFM's for your grow area finding a fan will be much easier, as most are labeled with the CFM exchange rates. Fans are expensive, HTG supply has some decent prices though. Like Match said lights and ventilation will be the most expensive. Also some of the most important, a heat stressed plant will not produce/perform as well as it should. You get burn, stunted growth and just a lot of problems you don't want when you're trying to learn. It costs but the investment pays off greatly.

Keep us updated.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 20, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> we need our like button bacK


You're damned right about that Gaz lol.

AR-15, MK5, MAC-10, paprika, love that episode lol.


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 20, 2012)

yeah we need the like button back.lots of fire coming out of here.did i see som led?nice matchbox, and grazz it just wont stop,lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 20, 2012)

gaztoth said:


> we need our like button bacK


Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ... Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 21, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ... Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...Yes!! We definately need our like button bacK ...


ooOOoooOo look at the pretty pattern of animation lol.


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 21, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> yeah we need the like button back.lots of fire coming out of here.did i see som led?nice matchbox, and grazz it just wont stop,lol.


Yeah just a 90w UFO that is the only veg light I have ever needed! plus it has a 100,000+ hour lifespan, so probably the only light I will have EVER XD for veg


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 21, 2012)

Well I'm sort of making a room in a room, if you get what i mean. I have a room thats prolly around 8x14 feet give or take but its only like 5 feet tall give or take haha. I haven't taken exact measurements yet of it yet. My scenario is that this big room is where my mother and flower will be. So I will have to nail a frame together and tack/staple up some of that plastic i got, I forget the name but its white on one side and black on the other..I need to figure out if I need enough CFM for the whole 8x14 room or just enough for my mother and the 3x3 flowering room I'll make. Thanks for all the help guys, reall appreciated.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 22, 2012)

Well shes still stretching out got some pistils forming just a small update enjoy the pics everyone. 



GG


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 22, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Well I'm sort of making a room in a room, if you get what i mean. I have a room thats prolly around 8x14 feet give or take but its only like 5 feet tall give or take haha. I haven't taken exact measurements yet of it yet. My scenario is that this big room is where my mother and flower will be. So I will have to nail a frame together and tack/staple up some of that plastic i got, I forget the name but its white on one side and black on the other..I need to figure out if I need enough CFM for the whole 8x14 room or just enough for my mother and the 3x3 flowering room I'll make. Thanks for all the help guys, reall appreciated.


Yeah I can understand that. My tents are inside of my closet, so it's kind of like 2 rooms in a room lol. I think you're thinking of panda/poly film, or smart film I think it's called? I don't recall the name clearly, but it's supposed to be like a suped up panda film. A little overkill on the CFM never hurts, you want it to be enough for both rooms and then some. If you plan to have a CF you'll want that extra CFM to create a little negative pressure.



GreenGrower14 said:


> Well shes still stretching out got some pistils forming just a small update enjoy the pics everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> GG


Party @ GG's!!..... In a couple of months .


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 22, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah I can understand that. My tents are inside of my closet, so it's kind of like 2 rooms in a room lol. I think you're thinking of panda/poly film, or smart film I think it's called? I don't recall the name clearly, but it's supposed to be like a suped up panda film. A little overkill on the CFM never hurts, you want it to be enough for both rooms and then some. If you plan to have a CF you'll want that extra CFM to create a little negative pressure.
> 
> 
> Party @ GG's!!..... In a couple of months .


your welcome anytime doob just bring some of that kushberry you got lol


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 22, 2012)

2 small plants going into flower tomorrow! The White Widow and Cotton Candy.

Just finished building a megalithic shed to store my garden tools and my grow  post pics tomorrow it's dark and I'm knackered!

Stay Frosty!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 22, 2012)

I got a garden at the moment I was wondering if anyone else takes off the majority of their sunleaves to get better circulation during flowering, sunleaves are good because the name says it all they catch sun/light and promote photosynthesis,ect..but they also adsorb water and nutrients that you feed your plant. Nutrients and water that I think could be used elsewhere besides your sunleaves. I think of them sorta as sponges, kind of like compound build ups in your soil..anyway Im getting off subject ..I'm thinking that plants usually got enough leaves during flowering to do what they need to. I think sunleaves kinda steal water and nutrients that could instead being going straight to your buds, not to mention better light penentration on your buds, promoting better bud structure and growth/density. So I was just wondering if what I'm doing is true or false, or both? Maybe i'm answering my own questions here I tend to do that a lot. I dont chop all the sunleaves off..like I said their not completely bad, but with too much during flowering I think your plant isn't reaching its potential..any input?


GreenGrower14 said:


> Well shes still stretching out got some pistils forming just a small update enjoy the pics everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> GG


looking good, considering its only around a month old..(I think?) I like that your applying some topping methods very interesting


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 22, 2012)

.... No, NEVER take off the MAJORITY of the fan leaves, the leaves are more like factories, they process light and nutes which gets distributed around the plant as food. A plant with more fan leaves will no doubt yield more than one that's been heavily pruned.

and buds don't use the nutrients, they don't even photosynthesize thats what the leaves are for AND the fan leaves have the largest surface area so produce the most food for the plant.

If you must prune, prune from the bottom section and remove side shoots as well, don't over do it though.

There's a section in the Jorge Cervantes how to grow DVD on you tube that demonstrates how to prune from the bottom and the benefits.

Otherwise it is bad practice to heavily prune, the only instances where heavy pruning is applicable imo is when you're using ScrOG and huge fan leaves block light from other growth tips, or if your growing in a small area. And even then I try not to if possible.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 22, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I got a garden at the moment I was wondering if anyone else takes off the majority of their sunleaves to get better circulation during flowering, sunleaves are good because the name says it all they catch sun/light and promote photosynthesis,ect..but they also adsorb water and nutrients that you feed your plant. Nutrients and water that I think could be used elsewhere besides your sunleaves. I think of them sorta as sponges, kind of like compound build ups in your soil..anyway Im getting off subject ..I'm thinking that plants usually got enough leaves during flowering to do what they need to. I think sunleaves kinda steal water and nutrients that could instead being going straight to your buds, not to mention better light penentration on your buds, promoting better bud structure and growth/density. So I was just wondering if what I'm doing is true or false, or both? Maybe i'm answering my own questions here I tend to do that a lot. I dont chop all the sunleaves off..like I said their not completely bad, but with too much during flowering I think your plant isn't reaching its potential..any input?
> 
> looking good, considering its only around a month old..(I think?) I like that your applying some topping methods very interesting


Well she was vegged for about 5 weeks so shes about 40 days old good eye tho

Your gonna find a lot of mixed reviews on this subject, a general rule of thumb i go by is if it is a huge fan leaf that is completely covering a bud than it needs to go, pretty much anything at the very bottom of the plant that you know isnt gonna yeild anything, use those for clones they work great. The Sun leaves are vital and you shouldn't cut any off unless completely necessary ( i believe this because its directly from the mouth of Jorge Cervantes). now when the leaves start to naturally yellow and die then they aren't doing anything for your plant and aren't accepting nutes so those can be chopped without worry. Some ppl will tell you to hack em off but before you make any decisions watch this. Now if your doing a small grow then you need to make your own choices but be carefull.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xYq7CuVpAeo


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 22, 2012)

like^ lol

good shout fishing out the video!

SCIENCE, Biology 101 man! XD


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 22, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> 40 days old good eye tho


Nah I just was curious so I checked your journal, seen you started it feb. 
Thanks for the video, awesome vibe to that guy~~ Clears my ?'s


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 22, 2012)

yea thats the president and chief of hightimes mag bro lol hes an awsome guy hes been to thousands of gardens and probably grown more grade a cannabis than any of us will ever see lol. I get most of my info from him and subcool, two of the most dedicated ppl in this field of study so their info is thought out, well researched, and very helpful. If you guys wanna watch a really awsome show and wanna learn a shit load go on youtube and watch the weed nerd episodes by subcool420. hes got hundreds of vids that will really help you step your game up everything from germination to breeding and anything in between


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 22, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Yeah I can understand that. My tents are inside of my closet, so it's kind of like 2 rooms in a room lol. I think you're thinking of panda/poly film, or smart film I think it's called? I don't recall the name clearly, but it's supposed to be like a suped up panda film. A little overkill on the CFM never hurts, you want it to be enough for both rooms and then some. If you plan to have a CF you'll want that extra CFM to create a little negative pressure.
> 
> 
> Party @ GG's!!..... In a couple of months .


I like it!! All of the above..


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 22, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> your welcome anytime doob just bring some of that kushberry you got lol


Ha!! I'll do one better, I'll bring my nommy nom oils lol.



Matchbox said:


> 2 small plants going into flower tomorrow! The White Widow and Cotton Candy.
> 
> Just finished building a megalithic shed to store my garden tools and my grow  post pics tomorrow it's dark and I'm knackered!
> 
> Stay Frosty!


Make sure to do a light leak check lol. Had a friend who grew in a shed and had light leaks from gaps in the shed. He had to pack it in with insulation lol. Shit looked like he was performing some divine act of god from his shed, because of the light lol.



SpliffAndMyLady said:


> I got a garden at the moment I was wondering if anyone else takes off the majority of their sunleaves to get better circulation during flowering, sunleaves are good because the name says it all they catch sun/light and promote photosynthesis,ect..but they also adsorb water and nutrients that you feed your plant. Nutrients and water that I think could be used elsewhere besides your sunleaves. I think of them sorta as sponges, kind of like compound build ups in your soil..anyway Im getting off subject ..I'm thinking that plants usually got enough leaves during flowering to do what they need to. I think sunleaves kinda steal water and nutrients that could instead being going straight to your buds, not to mention better light penentration on your buds, promoting better bud structure and growth/density. So I was just wondering if what I'm doing is true or false, or both? Maybe i'm answering my own questions here I tend to do that a lot. I dont chop all the sunleaves off..like I said their not completely bad, but with too much during flowering I think your plant isn't reaching its potential..any input?
> 
> looking good, considering its only around a month old..(I think?) I like that your applying some topping methods very interesting


Plant = Fuel cell, Fan/Sun leaves = Solar panels. You can take a couple here and there but don't go nuts, usually about an 8th to a 1/4 is the max you want to trim up. The bottom can and should be cleaned up some though, that will be the best to clean up for air circulation. You want to do most of your heavy trimming in Veg, and minimal in Bloom. You risk stressing her out more in bloom, and stress in bloom can equal hermie and that's not good. It's one of those "In moderation and you'll be fine" things.



Grazzmon said:


> I like it!! All of the above..


I like your like!!


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 22, 2012)

nah no light leaks I built this shed (and my grow box) from the ground up and all the doors etc in the actual box within the shed have that draft proofing strip stuff around all gaps not worried at all


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 22, 2012)

just some pics


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 23, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> nah no light leaks I built this shed (and my grow box) from the ground up and all the doors etc in the actual box within the shed have that draft proofing strip stuff around all gaps not worried at all


Lol apparently you're the better shed maker out of you two .


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 23, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2083191 View attachment 2083193View attachment 2083195View attachment 2083196View attachment 2083198 View attachment 2083200 View attachment 2083202 View attachment 2083205 View attachment 2083194View attachment 2083207 just some pics


Are those baby praying mantis? Lol they're kinda cute.


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 23, 2012)

I think I can safely go another 18 days with the girls.. the MM definately will need at least 18 days maybe more. BM.. aaah , no cloudy trics yet so I guess we'll see.

BM



MM



Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 23, 2012)

YEAH^they watch over all my gardens.and they do a good job.


----------



## CourageToGrow (Mar 23, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> top shelf !!



Appreciate the kind words. More importantly, the buds are even kinder ! Now that my last harvest is over here is a pic of my next crop. 250w hps (of course) and the light u see in the background is an 80w flouro. 40w bulb for each spectrum. Gonna veg these babies probably until mid-late may and then flower. Plants are (front row) left: Skywalker OG (Tatooine pheno) right: cali hash plant x chocolope - (backrow) left: Matanuska Thunderfuck right: Larry OG. Pics:


Any questions/comments I love! Peace and Love, Happy Growing to You All!


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 23, 2012)

grazz i cant wait to see some final product.looking good.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 24, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> I think I can safely go another 18 days with the girls.. the MM definately will need at least 18 days maybe more. BM.. aaah , no cloudy trics yet so I guess we'll see.
> 
> BM
> 
> ...


Man they're taking a little long this round it seems? Or I'm just excited for you to harvest lol!! Stellar as always Grazz.



cbtbudz said:


> YEAH^they watch over all my gardens.and they do a good job.


I love mantises they're so cool looking. By far on my top 10 of cool looking insects.



CourageToGrow said:


> Appreciate the kind words. More importantly, the buds are even kinder ! Now that my last harvest is over here is a pic of my next crop. 250w hps (of course) and the light u see in the background is an 80w flouro. 40w bulb for each spectrum. Gonna veg these babies probably until mid-late may and then flower. Plants are (front row) left: Skywalker OG (Tatooine pheno) right: cali hash plant x chocolope - (backrow) left: Matanuska Thunderfuck right: Larry OG. Pics:
> View attachment 2084326View attachment 2084327View attachment 2084330View attachment 2084331
> 
> Any questions/comments I love! Peace and Love, Happy Growing to You All!


Larry Og isn't too bad, pretty good actually. That Cali hashplant x chocolope sounds good dude, love myself some cannalope.


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 24, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> grazz i cant wait to see some final product.looking good.


Thanks CB.. unless I skip the trip to Jamaica . I have to wait until 4/11 to do harvest, can't make it finish faster or chop and sit unwatched so I'm going to have to let them go a week longer all alone... I will do a rez change before I go and it will be just pH'd water most likely. The BM will definately be ready and I'm hoping the MM will give me a few days to empty the dryer .. either way I'll have some new bud for 420 ..



Doobieus said:


> Man they're taking a little long this round it seems? Or I'm just excited for you to harvest lol!! Stellar as always Grazz.
> 
> 
> I love mantises they're so cool looking. By far on my top 10 of cool looking insects.


yeah, seems much longer.. I think it's because of the method, first time I didn't go LST, maybe it just takes more time for 4 1/2 foot plants to finish? I know this grow will will be more than 6oz dried 

I agree, mantis's are super cool looking, I had a bunch of babies in the back yard last year..

I will post pics on 4/1 and 4/11 (before and after Jamaica) I can't wait.. it's like having Christmas 2 weeks in a row lol.

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 24, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks CB.. unless I skip the trip to Jamaica . I have to wait until 4/11 to do harvest, can't make it finish faster or chop and sit unwatched so I'm going to have to let them go a week longer all alone... I will do a rez change before I go and it will be just pH'd water most likely. The BM will definately be ready and I'm hoping the MM will give me a few days to empty the dryer .. either way I'll have some new bud for 420 ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LST took longer than normal grow personally, so I don't know lol. They are looking good though. 

Screw Xmas in July, it's all about Xmas in Jamaica lol.


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 24, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> LST took longer than normal grow personally, so I don't know lol. They are looking good though.
> 
> Screw Xmas in July, it's all about Xmas in Jamaica lol.


It will be Easter in Jamaica and come home to Christmas in the grow room . Do you think flowering LST took longer or just the whole grow? I haven't really tried to push things for this grow.. after the Humbolt Honey and that glob of goo I have stuck with basic nutes..


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 24, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> It will be Easter in Jamaica and come home to Christmas in the grow room . Do you think flowering LST took longer or just the whole grow? I haven't really tried to push things for this grow.. after the Humbolt Honey and that glob of goo I have stuck with basic nutes..


As a whole, flowering times aren't really affected from method to method imho/experience.


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 24, 2012)

they budz can wait grazz go have some fun.to be honest from the looks of it411 would be fine to harvest they still look like they could use some time just imo.


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 24, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> As a whole, flowering times aren't really affected from method to method imho/experience.


Thanks, can't argue with experience..lol. I suppose the changes I made during flowering may have delayed thier development.. 



cbtbudz said:


> they budz can wait grazz go have some fun.to be honest from the looks of it411 would be fine to harvest they still look like they could use some time just imo.


Thanks CB, 4/11 .. your grow is looking sweet..

The girls will have been in flower about 11 weeks by the 11th.


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 25, 2012)

how far should i keep my 250w hps from my seedling ?? all my growing equipment has arrived in the post setting it all up today and will be posting some pictures soon


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 25, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> how far should i keep my 250w hps from my seedling ?? all my growing equipment has arrived in the post setting it all up today and will be posting some pictures soon


it depends on your temps and if your using an air-cooled hoo if you have one id get it as close as possible without letting the canopy tent reach over 82 degrees, if not using a ACH then id say about maybe a foot to 2 feet but again it all depends on your temps. The good thing about vegging is you only have to provide enough light for the plant to grow but if your usiong a MH it will grow faster than CFLs know what i mean, but you can get the same result in veg with both. A rule of thumb is never go about 2.5 or 3 feet but that is mostly for flowering cause you lose lumens after 2 feet. hope it helps i know the post is all over the polace but i just woke up and i havent smoked yet haha


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 25, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2085883View attachment 2085885View attachment 2085886View attachment 2085887View attachment 2085888View attachment 2085889View attachment 2085890[/QUOTE
> 
> Looking awsome CBT cant wait to see it all done.


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 25, 2012)

Looking awesome everyone!

Have a good'un in Jamaica Grazz, that'd be a sick holiday XD

Had to shorten my shed by a foot or so 'cause it was mahoosive! thought I'd jam a pic up here, it basically stealths the original box right up, got a box for my fan too so that beast makes less noise.

View attachment 2087056


And here are the mothers so far 3rd week of Veg (Amnesia Lemon is 1 or 2 weeks veg). topping the sour candy soon.. why do they take so long lol
View attachment 2087057


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 25, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> how far should i keep my 250w hps from my seedling ?? all my growing equipment has arrived in the post setting it all up today and will be posting some pictures soon


Like GG said it really depends on temp, 82F is very high and the very max I'd ever let it go. You will want to try and keep your temps as close to 76F-78F as possible. So in a nutshell, as close as you can without going above temp and frying your plants. You will want to keep a thermometer probe close to the tops of your plants to monitor the temps. You're going to have to kind of "feel" it out too, because sometimes technology can hinder vs. help. So another general rule of thumb is if you put your hand where your plant tops are and if the heat is too warm for your back hand, then it is too warm for your plants.



Matchbox said:


> Looking awesome everyone!
> 
> Have a good'un in Jamaica Grazz, that'd be a sick holiday XD
> 
> ...


Lol I think everyone has asked that question at least once. I know I have plenty of times lol. I'm in Veg with my BBG and NLxBB in my big tent so I feel your pain, but I also have KB and BW mothers in my small tent. So it's not too bad, but it's like you wish you had a time machine. Screw re-writing history or going 200 years ahead in time pfffffft, just give me 3 months lol jk. Looks good Match.


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 25, 2012)

In Canada a 250w HID is a waste of time. It is far more worth it in so many ways to get two 150w HID's.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 25, 2012)

bird mcbride said:


> In Canada a 250w HID is a waste of time. It is far more worth it in so many ways to get two 150w HID's.


Where I come from two 250's do better than two 150's lol. Of course two 150's which would equal 300 are going to be better than one 250. That's like saying a 2.0 liter engine will hold more gas than a 1.8 liter engine lol.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 25, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm in the process of ordering all my equipment for my first ever grow!! I'm only doing 2-3 plants in 5gal buckets at a time.
250w HPS handle that?
Fox Farm Happy Frog with Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom
I'm thinking 250w HPS because I don't want to spend a lot of money learning the ropes of growing, plus I didn't want my light bill to jump way up past my "normal" monthly bill.
Now I want to hear from you experienced 250w HPS users..what could I expect to yield off this setup?


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 25, 2012)

ec pro.sure it can handle 2-3 plants.and as for the yeild you can get 0gs-over10zips.dont try and expect to get a certain amount just grow.eventualy your yeild will get where you want it to.my first ever yeild was only a couple grams under a t12,i didnt know anything.but along your way if you run into problems or just need help just ask someone from here and you will get the help.oh ps you have a lot of post for it being your first grow,dont mean anything though.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 25, 2012)

CBT as you will soon find out, I ask PLENTY questions hahaha


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 25, 2012)

How many plants you guys got under your 250w HPS? What kinda yields you pulling?


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 25, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Where I come from two 250's do better than two 150's lol. Of course two 150's which would equal 300 are going to be better than one 250. That's like saying a 2.0 liter engine will hold more gas than a 1.8 liter engine lol.


AAArrrggghhhh... why isn't the "LIKE" system back yet...lol

BTW: I like


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 25, 2012)

^Too many!and yield about 1-5oz per plant depending on strain.i do perpetual harvest so everything doesnt come out at the same time.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 25, 2012)

CBT 1-5 oz isn't bad, you in a tent? I'd be happy with that LOL!! 250 only light you run? I'm thinking about some 12-12 from seed too..


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 25, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> How many plants you guys got under your 250w HPS? What kinda yields you pulling?


It really all depends! You know veg time, pot size, and other factors come into play.


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 25, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Hey guys, I'm in the process of ordering all my equipment for my first ever grow!! I'm only doing 2-3 plants in 5gal buckets at a time.
> 250w HPS handle that?
> Fox Farm Happy Frog with Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom
> I'm thinking 250w HPS because I don't want to spend a lot of money learning the ropes of growing, plus I didn't want my light bill to jump way up past my "normal" monthly bill.
> Now I want to hear from you experienced 250w HPS users..what could I expect to yield off this setup?


 I would rather do 4-5 plants in 2-3 gallon pots, that 2-3 plants in 5 gallon pots.


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 25, 2012)

not in a tent.and i have never done 12/12 from seed.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 25, 2012)

I85 your girls from 12-12fs thread under a 250w?


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 25, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> I85 your girls from 12-12fs thread under a 250w?


just trust me, it will work! Don't worry yourself to death. Just try it!!!


----------



## bird mcbride (Mar 25, 2012)

The thing about 150's is that they can be bought from any electrical outlet because they are standard exterior lighting where 250's are special order or you have to get them from a hydro shop. It has nothing to do with the 1.8 or 2.0L motor BS.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 26, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Hey guys, I'm in the process of ordering all my equipment for my first ever grow!! I'm only doing 2-3 plants in 5gal buckets at a time.
> 250w HPS handle that?
> Fox Farm Happy Frog with Grow Big, Big Bloom, Tiger Bloom
> I'm thinking 250w HPS because I don't want to spend a lot of money learning the ropes of growing, plus I didn't want my light bill to jump way up past my "normal" monthly bill.
> Now I want to hear from you experienced 250w HPS users..what could I expect to yield off this setup?


A 250 can definitely handle that, I've done it. The thing is you have got to keep it low, so look into training methods like LST, topping/fimming, or super cropping. I think Happy Frog is a good starter but I think Ocean Forest is better as a whole. That's the first trio, eventually you're going to want to invest in the second additive/solulable trio too. I cringe at the jump in the electricity bill personally, but I run two tents and a lot of gear. Yield is dependent on a lot of stuff, but a general rule of thumb is .5 gram per watt for a decent grow and 1 gram per watt for a good one. That is general, there are plenty of people who have pulled over that, or under that. Yield is just one of those things that is hard to predict, because you have sooooo many factors.

Like CBT said if you run into trouble you can ask here, there are lots of helpful members. Also like Blax said don't worry about it too much, just read up, learn and take things as they come. A lot about growing is based on personal experiences.

Oh yeah and welcome to the club lol.



Grazzmon said:


> AAArrrggghhhh... why isn't the "LIKE" system back yet...lol
> 
> BTW: I like


Lol I know those bastards !! I miss it too but at the same point, at least RIU is back.



cbtbudz said:


> ^Too many!and yield about 1-5oz per plant depending on strain.i do perpetual harvest so everything doesnt come out at the same time.





I85BLAX said:


> It really all depends! You know veg time, pot size, and other factors come into play.





I85BLAX said:


> just trust me, it will work! Don't worry yourself to death. Just try it!!!


Like it all you three !! Man I miss being click happy with those likes lol.



bird mcbride said:


> The thing about 150's is that they can be bought from any electrical outlet because they are standard exterior lighting where 250's are special order or you have to get them from a hydro shop. It has nothing to do with the 1.8 or 2.0L motor BS.


So.... A Standard Philips 250w HPS is a special order light that you can't buy from an electrical outlet? You're kidding right? You can buy a standard 250 HPS at a shop like home depot, where I'm from. Maybe Canada is different, but not everyone lives in Canada. It kind of does have to do with the 2.0 or 1.8 BS, considering there are "So many ways" two 150's are better. I'm sure your other reasons include a better spread, more watts, more control of your light placement or any other general pluses that come with having two lights regardless of wattage. 

Anyway everything else aside different tokes, for different folks is what I say .


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 26, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> A 250 can definitely handle that, I've done it. The thing is you have got to keep it low, so look into training methods like LST, topping/fimming, or super cropping. I think Happy Frog is a good starter but I think Ocean Forest is better as a whole. That's the first trio, eventually you're going to want to invest in the second additive/solulable trio too. I cringe at the jump in the electricity bill personally, but I run two tents and a lot of gear. Yield is dependent on a lot of stuff, but a general rule of thumb is .5 gram per watt for a decent grow and 1 gram per watt for a good one. That is general, there are plenty of people who have pulled over that, or under that. Yield is just one of those things that is hard to predict, because you have sooooo many factors.
> 
> Like CBT said if you run into trouble you can ask here, there are lots of helpful members. Also like Blax said don't worry about it too much, just read up, learn and take things as they come. A lot about growing is based on personal experiences.
> 
> ...


You deserve a like!!


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 26, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> I85 your girls from 12-12fs thread under a 250w?


I like to have some veg time as it gives you an opportunity to clone and keep mothers etc and go perpetual and all that jazz plus it is such a bitch to clone in flower more than half the time it doesn't work.



bird mcbride said:


> The thing about 150's is that they can be bought from any electrical outlet because they are standard exterior lighting where 250's are special order or you have to get them from a hydro shop. It has nothing to do with the 1.8 or 2.0L motor BS.


Out of curiosity why are you plugging 150w lights in a 250w thread, 90% of us already have 250's and aren't changing down to a lesser light...


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 26, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> You deserve a like!!


Awww but I wanted a gold star or a cookie, oh well lol.



Matchbox said:


> Out of curiosity why are you plugging 150w lights in a 250w thread, 90% of us already have 250's and aren't changing down to a lesser light...


I was going to ask that too, but you beat me to the punch.

"Doobieus likes both posts"


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 26, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> How many plants you guys got under your 250w HPS? What kinda yields you pulling?


Just one for me this go, i usually put 2 but im limited in my tent cause its not a square shape. Yeild is very strain and condition based, if your temps are too high your gonna have airy buds and thats gonna lose weight, if your not giving the plant the right amounts of food or too much food your can alter your results. Also if you grw a kush strain its probably gonna yield less than a sativa strain just because they are smaller plants. Now if you want to give us all your variables on your specific grow we can probably go into more detail.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 26, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> I like to have some veg time as it gives you an opportunity to clone and keep mothers etc and go perpetual and all that jazz plus it is such a bitch to clone in flower more than half the time it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity why are you plugging 150w lights in a 250w thread, 90% of us already have 250's and aren't changing down to a lesser light...


yea i seem to get good results with a 6 to 7 week veg even at 5 weeks my plant still got pretty big with some super cropping.

Yea i dont think anybody would go down in wattage thats like saying growing with CFLs are better cause you can buy em anywhere.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 26, 2012)

got some hair to show yall. Not very much but i think im figuring out the macro setting on my camera so bare with me. 

GG


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 26, 2012)

^likes everything!


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 26, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> got some hair to show yall. Not very much but i think im figuring out the macro setting on my camera so bare with me.
> 
> GG


Looks good, though don't you think you could utilize more of your screen pulling some of those taller tops to the edges under? by the looks of it that plant will 100% fill it up and open up some of the lower sites to grow through more sites more bud XD


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your input!! 

DOOB you were recommended to me by Mantiszn in the 12-12fs seed thread, he said you know your stuff!!! As I get all my equipment together, I'll keep in touch!!!


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 26, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Looks good, though don't you think you could utilize more of your screen pulling some of those taller tops to the edges under? by the looks of it that plant will 100% fill it up and open up some of the lower sites to grow through more sites more bud XD


Well there are really only 11 or 12 tops on it and they are almost all in their own square but i wanted her to grow up so i could pull the branches out and open up the canopy, the die branches also have huge inter-nodal branches that stretched up to. Ill get some pics up in a few days and show you what i mean. But you are right if i would have vegged for another 2 weeks she wouldnt be this tall im just not worried about trying to fill the whole screen this run. Its more of a travel batch for when i make my trek to CO this summer.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 26, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Thanks everyone for your input!!
> 
> DOOB you were recommended to me by Mantiszn in the 12-12fs seed thread, he said you know your stuff!!! As I get all my equipment together, I'll keep in touch!!!


Lol never thought I'd be recommended like that, it's kind of flattering. No problem ECP, but like GG said if you want to give us more info, not so much specs but what you're trying to achieve and we can get you on the right path.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks bro!! Until I can get my money right and a grow space ready, I may do some 12-12 from seed with CFLs..


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 26, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Thanks bro!! Until I can get my money right and a grow space ready, I may do some 12-12 from seed with CFLs..


Lol not a bro, but it's okay. If you're going to try with CFL's are you going with the bigger flouros or are you going to go with the 24 watters? 

If you're thinking of using the 24 watters, you're going to need a lot of adapters set up on a power strip. You're going to need a bulb to outlet adapter, and Y bulb adapters. You will want to put 3 Y connectors on one outlet adapter, this will give you 4 CFL's per outlet, it looks like an X. You then plug sets of 4 into a power strip. If you're going with the big flouros then you won't need to do as many lights. 

When you think of the cost of how many CFL's, adapters, etc you're going to have to get. It'd be much better to get a 250 from the get go honestly. The light penetration is better, you don't have to screw around with placement almost every day and imho, a 250 runs cooler. Don't get me wrong they can work, but not as well as 250. I guess the best thing to do would be to calculate the price of a CFL setup vs a 250 setup and see what the difference in cost is. It'll help put things into perspective more. 

I don't recommend CFL's by any means, but sometimes money is tight. This is info I can give you if you're going that route though. Hope it helps.


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 26, 2012)

cfls are underrated.my first 2 threads were done with just 2-3 42wcfls.i was getting2-3oz off those 3 cfls. but i like my 250w better.if you go with cfls later if you upgrade youo can use the cfls for veg.


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 26, 2012)

BM



MM

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 27, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> cfls are underrated.my first 2 threads were done with just 2-3 42wcfls.i was getting2-3oz off those 3 cfls. but i like my 250w better.if you go with cfls later if you upgrade youo can use the cfls for veg.


I did a couple of CFL grows myself, so I know it can be done. However like you, I like the 250 better for results. I use CFL's still as supplement lighting so they do work. I don't think they're so much under rated, just not on the same level as a HID. I used I think around 8-12 CFL's on adapters when I used them. 



Grazzmon said:


> BM
> 
> View attachment 2092255View attachment 2092256
> 
> ...


Coming along there Grazz.

**Likes both posts**


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 27, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Thanks bro!! Until I can get my money right and a grow space ready, I may do some 12-12 from seed with CFLs..


Yeah like Doob said, definately worth considering the 250w from the get go, mine only cost £60 brand new ballast and all so you can get em for a good price, my previous grow I used 2, 125w CFL's and with the hangers they cost £70, though they yielded well in my setup, I kinda wish I went for the HPS in the 1st place, would have yielded more 

Even if it takes an extra few weeks to save for the HPS you wont regret it, I can promise you that


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 28, 2012)

I am feeling better about leaving the girls go while I'm away.. no ambers trics yet  
MM



BM



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 28, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> I am feeling better about leaving the girls go while I'm away.. no ambers trics yet
> MM
> 
> View attachment 2095182View attachment 2095183View attachment 2095184View attachment 2095185View attachment 2095186
> ...


My favorite part, trich shots man. Mmmmmm trichomes, be still my heart lol. Can't wait for that amber to start showing.

"Doobieus reeeeeealllly likes this"


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 28, 2012)

lol.. Thanks Doob.. I "Like" your "reeeeeeealllly like". Been following the messages in the Support thread and they say they are working on getting the feature back, for now we can only Like (=rep) 3 things a day.. 

I figured it was time for the tric shots. I leave in 5 days and return 8 days later. There should be some amber by then.. can you say "Couchlock"?  "I know you can.."


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 28, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> lol.. Thanks Doob.. I "Like" your "reeeeeeealllly like". Been following the messages in the Support thread and they say they are working on getting the feature back, for now we can only Like (=rep) 3 things a day..
> 
> I figured it was time for the tric shots. I leave in 5 days and return 8 days later. There should be some amber by then.. can you say "Couchlock"?  "I know you can.."


I raise your "Like" liking my "Reeeeeeally like" with a "Super epic ultra like" lol. Oh yeah.... that just happened ha ha.

Yes I'd like some Couch lock with a side of Knocked the fuck out please .


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 28, 2012)

"MEGA LIKE!"

Looking great Grazz! have some banging smoke when you get back!


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 28, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> "MEGA LIKE!"
> 
> Looking great Grazz! have some banging smoke when you get back!


Lol for some reason I think the word like should be replaced with something similar that rhymes .


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Mar 28, 2012)

LOL
Hey everyone, got my specs. 24" width 75" length and 64" Height..very intresting?? input needed and appreciated


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 28, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> LOL
> Hey everyone, got my specs. 24" width 75" length and 64" Height..very intresting?? input needed and appreciated


Well what i would do is make a 24x24 box itll serve you better in the end... You could put up a simple pvc frame and cover it with panda film and make a nice square that waht you arent wasting any light trying to cover the 75". How many nights are you using and are you able to vent properly or are you gonna need to cut holez?

GG


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 28, 2012)

^lol and likes.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 29, 2012)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> LOL
> Hey everyone, got my specs. 24" width 75" length and 64" Height..very intresting?? input needed and appreciated


The W is fine, the L is a bit long, and the height is about right.

What I would do is split the L in half that way you have 2 grow areas that are 2 ft W x about 3 ft L and little over 5 ft H. This way if you ever decide to go perpetual or want mother plants/clones you'll already be setup for that. Also cutting both the dimensions in L down will provide better reflectivity and overall you will save lumens. So it's like killing two birds with one stone.

Panda film or a piece of wood will work as a barrier/wall between the split chambers. Are those dimensions are from a closet, or a cabinet? Anyhow even if you can't afford to setup both grow areas right now, you can cut some costs by getting the gear for the first small cab. When you can afford it, you can deck out the other cab as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 29, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> ^lol and likes.View attachment 2096213View attachment 2096214View attachment 2096215View attachment 2096216View attachment 2096221View attachment 2096224


Great shots as always, I was talking to Grazz the other day and I had told him you, GG and him were killin' it.

Keep on killin' lol.


----------



## ogkush420 (Mar 29, 2012)

Well i wanna get in im growin a dr.g ak 47 cross a durbain poison and a sour og im using 250w plantmax bulb in coco sensi grow and bloom a and b the dr g cross is 7 weeks veg day11 flower the dp is day 2 flower and the sour og is 9 days oldView attachment 2096675View attachment 2096678View attachment 2096679View attachment 2096680View attachment 2096681View attachment 2096682


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 29, 2012)

ogkush420 said:


> Well i wanna get in im growin a dr.g ak 47 cross a durbain poison and a sour og im using 250w plantmax bulb in coco sensi grow and bloom a and b the dr g cross is 7 weeks veg day11 flower the dp is day 2 flower and the sour og is 9 days oldView attachment 2096675View attachment 2096678View attachment 2096679View attachment 2096680View attachment 2096681View attachment 2096682


Welcome to the club OGK, sounds like you've got a nice line up going. AK47 man that's a good smoke, and greenthumb has some dank stuff from what I've heard. 

The pics aren't working?


----------



## ogkush420 (Mar 29, 2012)

View attachment 2096705View attachment 2096707View attachment 2096708 hopefully these work


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 29, 2012)

ogkush420 said:


> View attachment 2096705View attachment 2096707View attachment 2096708View attachment 2096709 hopefully these work


Welcome OGK.. I agree with Doob. nice round up. Stick around, it seems like the club is growing every day


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 29, 2012)

BM



MM



MM Popcorn..



Grazz


----------



## mikmike (Mar 29, 2012)

I shall join in on this club since i just got my 250 mh/hps set up finally just built it still needs some touching up to do but waiting for my beans to come in. I need to add some internal cabinate fans to cycle air out and put some more mylar up.


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 29, 2012)

mikmike said:


> I shall join in on this club since i just got my 250 mh/hps set up finally just built it still needs some touching up to do but waiting for my beans to come in. I need to add some internal cabinate fans to cycle air out and put some more mylar up.
> View attachment 2096776View attachment 2096777


Welcome Mik, nice covert setup.. I'm not a fan of Mylar though, if it was me I'd just get some flat white paint and paint everything in the cab, costs alot less and it's just as effective.. just my preference though. What strain of beans are you going to grow? 

Stick around, there are some very knowledgable folks here in the club..

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 29, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> BM
> 
> View attachment 2096745View attachment 2096747View attachment 2096748View attachment 2096749
> 
> ...


Grazzmon Danknbudder's popcorn, I'll have me some of that for movie nights lol. Filling in more and more every day, man you're gonna be stoked when you get back from vacation.



mikmike said:


> I shall join in on this club since i just got my 250 mh/hps set up finally just built it still needs some touching up to do but waiting for my beans to come in. I need to add some internal cabinate fans to cycle air out and put some more mylar up.
> View attachment 2096776View attachment 2096777


Welcome Mikmike, great looking cab you've got started. What strains will you be growing out? If you ever need cheap mylar on the quick, mylar balloons, mylar blankets and mylar gift wrap work well. You could also just paint it flat white. I can't wait to see what you pull from that setup.



ogkush420 said:


> View attachment 2096705View attachment 2096707View attachment 2096708View attachment 2096709 hopefully these work


Looks good, definitely keep us updated. You've got a nice line up, so I definitely want to see the bud porn from this grow.


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 29, 2012)

Oh yeah and forgot to add....

"Doobieus likes all of the above"


----------



## mikmike (Mar 29, 2012)

These are the seeds, just sitting in ISC New York ahh. 
1x Free - 2 Free Feminized Seeds
1x Big Buddha - Blue Cheese - Feminized
1x Green House - Super Lemon Haze - Feminized
1x Green House - Bubba Kush - Feminized
1x Green House - AMS - Feminized

My grow space from net pot to cool tube is 28 inches so about 24 inch is the max so going to do be doing lst nd going to get some netting (larg holes) and try sog. going to be doing 1 plant at a time resvoir is 4 gal but i will be using 3 gal (hydro DWC) and using sensi grow A/B, aquashield, and silica blast. i know res temp needs to be about 68 (plz correct me if i am wrong anywhere) and my ph should be 5.6-5.8. Also i have a question my tap water where i live the ppm is 84 is that good or should i get RO water or is that a luxury way to go. I want to max go about 500-600 ppm in veg and get to about 900-1000 ppm for flowering. flowering i am using sensi bloom A/B, silca blast, bat guano, aquashield, and the gravity (3rd week one feeding). I also have ZHO but i dont know how often to use it so i was thinking add a little every res change?


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 29, 2012)

mikmike said:


> These are the seeds, just sitting in ISC New York ahh.
> 1x Free - 2 Free Feminized Seeds
> 1x Big Buddha - Blue Cheese - Feminized
> 1x Green House - Super Lemon Haze - Feminized
> ...


Hydro DWC yields some damned impressive results. One of my grow journal partners Mind got around 10 oz's (Dry) off of one plant under his 250. I was amazed, and honestly that grow still impresses me to this day. This grow is his first grow back in a looooong time, I think his next grow will be back to the same as that epic grow. 5.5 and as long as your tap water is under 200 ppm you should be alright. Also did you let it sit 24 hours prior to testing the ppm's or not? if not you should, also remember different strains like different PPM's. Some are heavy feeders, others light and the rest somewhere between. 68F is a good temp for the res, don't go above it, it can get icky lol.

I'm no expert at hydro, I'm mainly soil. There are other members that know better than I in their experiences, I can only give you what I do know though lol.

http://www.planetnatural.com/planetnatural/images/botanicare-feed-chart.pdf

That above link is to Botanicare's feeding schedule, ZHO is at the bottom of each type of schedule and the doses from what I saw don't really change from one to another. Beneficial bacterias are good throughout the whole grow honestly, I'd go with the recommended doses, unless someone with more experience tells you other wise. I know how the bennies in ZHO work with soil, just not hydro and I'd hate to mislead.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 29, 2012)

2 New 250'ers in 1 day lol sweeto's

Just finished my Ebb and Flow hydro setup all I need to do is a bit of research and get the medium... eventually... and I'm done!

Those are approximately 1.5 litre airpots roughly, but I figured a 6" Rockwool block cant be more than that and people use them, so it should be all good.



Ran the system for a few hours with a mild bleach solution to clean it out, and rinsed it down thoroughly so its spotless now 
Got an amazing pump called a Micro 350 Oxy or something and it has a little pipe on it that you leave outside the res and as it pumps it brings air into the water making tiny awesome oxygen bubbles and a hell of a lot of them XD


----------



## I85BLAX (Mar 29, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> 2 New 250'ers in 1 day lol sweeto's
> 
> Just finished my Ebb and Flow hydro setup all I need to do is a bit of research and get the medium... eventually... and I'm done!
> 
> ...


Sweet set up!!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 29, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> 2 New 250'ers in 1 day lol sweeto's
> 
> Just finished my Ebb and Flow hydro setup all I need to do is a bit of research and get the medium... eventually... and I'm done!
> 
> ...


I like the Air Pots MB, as far as the medium you could probably just use a rockwool starter and fill the airpots with hydroton. I do ebb&flow and when I started I used 4" rockwool cubes, and filled my tray (abs cement mixing box) with hydroton. After harvest it was a real pita to clean because the roots were spread out and grown in to the hydroton. This grow I used rockwool starters and Hydroton in 1 gal. SmartPots, I guess your Air Pots will function just about the same as the SmartPots (air pruning the roots). One thing I see in your set up is the clear tray, you might want to paint the outside of it black to minimize the light that will hit the rez.. the light that gets through the tray will encourage algae growth in the rez.

Grazz


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 29, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> 2 New 250'ers in 1 day lol sweeto's
> 
> Just finished my Ebb and Flow hydro setup all I need to do is a bit of research and get the medium... eventually... and I'm done!
> 
> ...


Hey dude sweet pots but i hought ebb and flow was like flood and drain in it was supposed to flood to the top of the plants and then drain out on a cycle, will your roots be able to get water in that shallow container or are you gonna hand water untill the roots drop. Im with gazz i would start them in some RW untill they root


----------



## shannonball (Mar 29, 2012)

u like those airpots? i hear a lot of mixed reviews on them
[COLOR=#fafafa !important]

[/COLOR]​


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 29, 2012)

Those air pots are nice for coco for sure, I've seen some crazy results online. A friend offered me one, i might have to take him up on his offer. Heard they spank smart pots, and have wanted to try them. Excited to see your results MB.


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 29, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Sweet set up!!!


Cheers man! took a while to gather the bits but it's getting there 



Grazzmon said:


> One thing I see in your set up is the clear tray, you might want to paint the outside of it black to minimize the light that will hit the rez.. the light that gets through the tray will encourage algae growth in the rez.
> 
> Grazz


Yeah the plan is to do that eventually, it's not in use yet so its not urgent but I was just gonna use duct tape or put a lid on it. that'd probably do it 
Eventually I'll have the medium and nutes ready for use, going to talk to my mate tomorrow see if he's willing to chip in for an oz or so XD



GreenGrower14 said:


> Hey dude sweet pots but i hought ebb and flow was like flood and drain in it was supposed to flood to the top of the plants and then drain out on a cycle, will your roots be able to get water in that shallow container or are you gonna hand water untill the roots drop. Im with gazz i would start them in some RW untill they root


Nah Ebb and flow and flood and drain are the same thing I think you'll find, you can have top feed ebb and flow but this isn't one of those, the principle is the pump fills the tray for 15 mins 3 times a day to water them, the roots should technically stretch to the tray, but yeah the plan is to root clones in those propagation cubes and then put in 3 or 4" cubes (pots aren't very wide), once roots are seen at the bottoms of the larger cubes I'll stick them in the airpots with the hydroton stuff, should have enough roots to reach the tray's 

anyway enough rambling XD



shannonball said:


> u like those airpots? i hear a lot of mixed reviews on them


those airpots are awesome! the root mass you get from them is immense and plants are ridiculously healthy. The ONLY bad point about them imo is that when you water it comes all out the sides and is r8 messy XD lol



Doobieus said:


> Those air pots are nice for coco for sure, I've seen some crazy results online. A friend offered me one, i might have to take him up on his offer. Heard they spank smart pots, and have wanted to try them. Excited to see your results MB.


I'm well excited too, can't wait to get it running!!

Damn I haven't had that many replies to a post in aaaaaages!

Stay Frosty guys!


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 29, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Cheers man! took a while to gather the bits but it's getting there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol that just means we like ya lol.


----------



## Itoland (Mar 29, 2012)

i got a 3x3x7 ft grow tent a 250w HPS should be good for 4 plants right? im just concerned about the heat thts why im not going with the 400w the tent has no vent holes ill have to make some and im not sure how good i can get the ventilation without risking light leaks ya know? vegging under 125w CFL and a few 26watters next week should start flowering once i recv my light but i have a adjustable ballast so a 400w wud be no problem to get? but i shud get by with a 250w right?


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm also curious about you 250w HPS users in tents..what size tents you in? I was also looking at a 3x3x5-1/4 or something like that..if I used a 250w or 400w in there, would heat be a big issue? Also you guys with carbon filters, you got them inside the tent scrubbing or outside the tent with the air being exhausted out into it?


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 29, 2012)

Itoland said:


> i got a 3x3x7 ft grow tent a 250w HPS should be good for 4 plants right? im just concerned about the heat thts why im not going with the 400w the tent has no vent holes ill have to make some and im not sure how good i can get the ventilation without risking light leaks ya know? vegging under 125w CFL and a few 26watters next week should start flowering once i recv my light but i have a adjustable ballast so a 400w wud be no problem to get? but i shud get by with a 250w right?


You can get by with a 250 with what you want to do. Duct tape will be one of your best friends lol, or that foil tape. The height is a little high, if you can work with the 400 go for it. You have I wanna say that Galaxy ballast or wth it's called, can't remember for the life of me sometimes lol.

Also welcome Ito.


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 29, 2012)

airpot ppl,how hard is it to transplant out of those?im hearing up to 30% increase in yeilds with just switching to airpots. this thread just wont stop!its great to see everyone that is in here.


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm also liking all of the activity here.. we might want to re-post the signature post 

I took a look at the air pots, pretty reasonably priced for something that can be used many times. Although I'm liking the Smart pots I might have to give them a try, the Smart Pots are reusable but from looking at the air pots I can see that re-using them would be much easier.

Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 29, 2012)

good idea^likes.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 29, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Cheers man! took a while to gather the bits but it's getting there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well i hope it works out for you dude ill be subbed up if you start a journal..


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 30, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> I'm also curious about you 250w HPS users in tents..what size tents you in? I was also looking at a 3x3x5-1/4 or something like that..if I used a 250w or 400w in there, would heat be a big issue? Also you guys with carbon filters, you got them inside the tent scrubbing or outside the tent with the air being exhausted out into it?


250w would be great in your 3x3x5 tent, you could do a 400w but you'll need some damn good extraction.

As per Carbon filters I have my fan blowing into it so it's on the outside, this is the most efficient way to use them in terms of smell dispersal as more of the filters surface area is used... A lot of people have them on the inside and have the fans suck through them as it is more stealthy to have it on the inside, however if you have a tent it's not exactly stealth in the 1st place, so I'd mount on the outside. XD



cbtbudz said:


> airpot ppl,how hard is it to transplant out of those?im hearing up to 30% increase in yeilds with just switching to airpots. this thread just wont stop!its great to see everyone that is in here.


Airpots are SO easy to transplant out of, 1 way is to plant the smaller airpot directly into a large one, roots are no longer air pruned in the small pot and grow through then get air pruned in the second one... another way, they have 2 plastic screw in type things that you use when you put them together (they come flat packed and just require being rolled round and screwed together) just unscrew them and unwrap the root mass, transplant as usual.



Grazzmon said:


> I'm also liking all of the activity here.. we might want to re-post the signature post
> 
> I took a look at the air pots, pretty reasonably priced for something that can be used many times. Although I'm liking the Smart pots I might have to give them a try, the Smart Pots are reusable but from looking at the air pots I can see that re-using them would be much easier.
> 
> Grazz


probably because it's spring everyone's happy and wants to grow more (spring is good in the UK lol seeing as it rains most of our summer) XD

Haven't seen smart pots in detail but air pots you just unwrap clean down put back together and fill don't think it gets that much easier 



GreenGrower14 said:


> Well i hope it works out for you dude ill be subbed up if you start a journal..


I do have a journal, if you fancy checking it out, it's in my sig or - Grow #4: Multi Strain 250w HPS Parabolic ScrOG nothing much going on just vegging mums for now, due for an update this weekend XD


----------



## Itoland (Mar 30, 2012)

much help THANKS


----------



## ogkush420 (Mar 30, 2012)

Dr G ak47 cross day 14 flower and durban poisonView attachment 2098037View attachment 2098039View attachment 2098040View attachment 2098041View attachment 2098042View attachment 2098048View attachment 2098049 day 3 flower


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 30, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> I'm also curious about you 250w HPS users in tents..what size tents you in? I was also looking at a 3x3x5-1/4 or something like that..if I used a 250w or 400w in there, would heat be a big issue? Also you guys with carbon filters, you got them inside the tent scrubbing or outside the tent with the air being exhausted out into it?


I have 2 tents, but the bigger one has the 250. CFL supplement and recently added this grow a 110w T5. The bigger tent I want to say is 2x3 or 2x4 and a little over 5 ft tall. A 400 would be a bigger heat issue than a 250 naturally, bigger light equals bigger fans than a 250 would need. 

Carbon filters, it doesn't matter which way you put them really. I put it on the inside of my tent, so I pull through. It really depends on your setup honestly. The reason I chose to put the CF on the inside is because my tents are in a closet. It is a walk in closet with 2 tents inside, the closet has a bi-fold door. I put Panda/Poly film behind the bi-fold door and made a vent area for my ducting to push through. So since I have my ducting rigged this way I had to put my CF on the inside.



Grazzmon said:


> I'm also liking all of the activity here.. we might want to re-post the signature post
> 
> I took a look at the air pots, pretty reasonably priced for something that can be used many times. Although I'm liking the Smart pots I might have to give them a try, the Smart Pots are reusable but from looking at the air pots I can see that re-using them would be much easier.
> 
> Grazz


*-->**Click here for banners and instructions **<--
*
*Post #3838 for the banners.

Post #3840 through #3854 for instructions on how to add it.*

Gah Grazz makin' me work here, thankfully I bookmarked it awhile back . All the activity is pretty great, the more the merrier for sure!!

I have heard that the air pots are better than the smart pots, because the air pots air prune better and don't allow for as much root circling because of it's design. A 5 gallon would really be like having a 10 gallon, my friend has the 5 gallon ones. The prices are a little steeper than smart pots though, but next round I will have to bite the bullet and get some. The proof is in the puddin', and the puddin' is hellllllla good lol.



cbtbudz said:


> airpot ppl,how hard is it to transplant out of those?im hearing up to 30% increase in yeilds with just switching to airpots. this thread just wont stop!its great to see everyone that is in here.


I don't think there really is a need for transplant from air pot to air pot if that is what you mean? They are meant to air prune so I don't see why there would be a need to transplant? Even so I'd imagine that the root system would be ridiculously easy to transplant, probably all meaty and healthy. I'm not an air pot person but thought I'd add my .02 cents. I'd like to know the answer to these questions from someone with air pot experience too.

Yeah CBT it's pretty awesome lately, totally diggin' it.



Itoland said:


> much help THANKS


No problem, always glad to help.

Edit: CBT MB beat me to it, totally missed that.


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 30, 2012)

Stoned & Surfing...


----------



## Doobieus (Mar 30, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> View attachment 2098445
> Stoned & Surfing...


What if I see a puppy that is shaped like something I don't like?

Hmmm guess I'm only half ruined..... Oh well can't win em' all lol.


----------



## Matchbox (Mar 30, 2012)

lol totally a whopping cock! lol not sure if it's the internet though, probably the never ending stream of cock jokes from growing up in the 80's and 90's XD

 on an actual question, does anyone have an opinion on Dyna Gro or HESI nutrients for hydro...

I'm considering the HESI Hydro starter kit, with the Grow, Bloom, PK 13/14, Roots Complex, Supervit, Powerzyme. Which is really good for £40, and the reviews are quite good.

OR

Dyna Gro which includes, Dyna Gro Bloom, Dyna Gro All Purpose. For around £30

Either way I plan to get the Advanced Nutrients Big Bud, powder as gram for gram compared to liquid, it makes so many more mixes and it's cheaper than the liquid!
I've heard ridiculous good things about the Dyna Gro stuff but I wonder if it will be enough kind of stims and additives as the HESI mix.

BUT lol

From what I've read the Dyna Grow has basically everything the plants need in 2 bottles instead of 5... maybe I'll add a PK booster in there too if I get the funds.

Any opinions?


----------



## mikmike (Mar 30, 2012)

Finally finished completing my grow space. ripped the old mylar down and got a new back board for the cabinate and screwed it in and put mylar on and the sides and also added those 2X120mm fans one for intake and one for outtake. Ran my system for couple hrs and the temp got the highest of 78 (think that is good) The house is at 75. Now i just need my bloody seeds to come in damn u ICS NEW YORK. they have now had it 6 days sill just sitting there. here are some new pics of the grow cabinate.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 30, 2012)

Hey guys, this is the tent I think I'm getting, good for a 250? I'll be doing 12-12 from seed in probably 2-3gal pots, how many you think I could pull off in here with the 250? And at the risk of sounding stupid, what's the optional flange it asks about at the bottom of the page?


http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent---Size-S-22-x-36-x-63---Silver-Lined.asp


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Mar 30, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Hey guys, this is the tent I think I'm getting, good for a 250? I'll be doing 12-12 from seed in probably 2-3gal pots, how many you think I could pull off in here with the 250? And at the risk of sounding stupid, what's the optional flange it asks about at the bottom of the page?
> 
> 
> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent---Size-S-22-x-36-x-63---Silver-Lined.asp


Well to be honest i have the same tent and i have to say the only thing im gonna be using it for when i set up my perpetual is for my mothers. Its a rectangle which makes cooling a little tricky cause it long and skinny instead of a boxz so that also limits you to putting the filter on the outside of the tent, nothing wrong with that as long as you can vent outta the room properly. Then theres the problem of unequal light distribution, since its not a square it kinda throws off the footprint of the light. So if i were in your spot i would pay the exta 30 bucks and get this one 

http://htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent---Size-Original-39-x-39-x79---Silver-Lined.asp

Hope it helps 

GG


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 31, 2012)

hello people , just managed to find a buy probably the only 'pyrex bake a round' in the uk, got it off ebay for £26. my seedling still isn't in my box because the temps easily get up to 35 c with the light on for about 10 mins. so this home made cooltube should save the day 
i've had my seedling on my window sill for the past couple days but now its got cloudy going to set up some cfls in my grow box , i only have one 15w blue spec light and one 45w red spec but it will still help it grow in till i get the cool tube , which will be arriving in 6-8 days 
the seedlings a little small for 6 days old but hopefully it will start growing a bit quicker over the next week, its only got one pair of leaves not including the round ones, but you can see the second pair just coming threw. i'll stay updated


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 31, 2012)

Bluelarry
Power
Power


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 31, 2012)

Like^^ Looking great CB..


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 1, 2012)

Going to plain H2O today on the BM (they'll be ready when I get home) not sure if I want to do the same for the MM, I think I might get an extra week out of them so maybe I can go plain water on them when I get back.. aahh Jamaica for 8 days..hoping to find some Lambsbread mon 

_EDIT: I have been advised by my very good friend that plain H2O for 8 days wouldn't be too good for the girls, overflushing, so I will come home and flush... Thanks Doob ._


BM



MM



Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 1, 2012)

^10 letters of likeness


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 1, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> _EDIT: I have been advised by my very good friend that plain H2O for 8 days wouldn't be too good for the girls, overflushing, so I will come home and flush... Thanks Doob ._
> 
> Grazz


It's not that it is over flushing really, but more so of the chance of over flushing is the real issue here. I personally wouldn't take that chance, I'd rather have my gals over ripened than flushed to a crisp. I'm sure most would agree to be better safe than sorry, especially this far into the game.

No problem Grazz.

**As for the rest of the posts, I'll take a good read later or tomorrow and reply. I try not to miss a beat, but you know.... life lol. I did skim through some of the posts/pics and great job everyone!! As always keep up the great work clubbers, you're doing a damned fine job. CBT you're always bringing in bud porn yum, always stoked to see your pics. Grazz same with you, those trich shots man just awesome.


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 1, 2012)

thanks for the kind words to go with all these kind buds.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Apr 2, 2012)

well heres a few bud shots shes a little over two weeks old and smelling great


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 3, 2012)

Looking great everyone! quality budz Grazz and GG (sorry if I've missed anyone I'm only on this page)

Decided on my next set of nutes to buy, so disregard my previous question, going with AN Jungle Juice 'cause its so cheap! just need a good hydro base line nutrient. Seems this thread has its moments dies for a few days then picks up again lol slow goin XD

Stay Frosty and Keep up the good work!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 3, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> lol totally a whopping cock! lol not sure if it's the internet though, probably the never ending stream of cock jokes from growing up in the 80's and 90's XD
> 
> on an actual question, does anyone have an opinion on Dyna Gro or HESI nutrients for hydro...
> 
> ...


There are a lot of great, easy to use nutes. I haven't used either of those brands but, I do like the nutes you don't have to screw with PH too much. Like GO box or I think it was Advanced Nutes PH perfect line. I have not used Botanicare's line yet but I do know others who use the line, and the results are nice.



East Coast Pro said:


> Hey guys, this is the tent I think I'm getting, good for a 250? I'll be doing 12-12 from seed in probably 2-3gal pots, how many you think I could pull off in here with the 250? And at the risk of sounding stupid, what's the optional flange it asks about at the bottom of the page?
> 
> 
> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent---Size-S-22-x-36-x-63---Silver-Lined.asp


Kind of looks like a hybrid between my small and big tent lol. Sure it'll work, the flange is a connector/adapter for ducting. You put the flange in the vent holes of the tent, then mount the ducting over that, and seal with duct tape. You've gotta make sure that if you get a 6 inch flange, that you get 6 inch ducting too.



GreenGrower14 said:


> Well to be honest i have the same tent and i have to say the only thing im gonna be using it for when i set up my perpetual is for my mothers. Its a rectangle which makes cooling a little tricky cause it long and skinny instead of a boxz so that also limits you to putting the filter on the outside of the tent, nothing wrong with that as long as you can vent outta the room properly. Then theres the problem of unequal light distribution, since its not a square it kinda throws off the footprint of the light. So if i were in your spot i would pay the exta 30 bucks and get this one
> 
> http://htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent---Size-Original-39-x-39-x79---Silver-Lined.asp
> 
> ...


My filter is on the inside of my big tent (Rectangle), I tied it up with straps to the upper left hand corner of my tent. Filter>Ducting>Light>Ducting>Fan (Exhaust), the Vortex fan is on the outside top of the tent. The trick to the rectangle tents and ventilation is to make sure your CF is mounted at the top and opposite of the main flap/hole you're going to use as an intake. Also that you have your or one of your circulation fans pushing the air from the intake towards the opposite end. So basically what happens is, the circulation fan pushes cool air low, and the CF sucks the cool air through the whole tent, before exhausting both tent/light heat. So it can be done for sure, but I do agree about the square tent for lighting.



rufusgrower said:


> hello people , just managed to find a buy probably the only 'pyrex bake a round' in the uk, got it off ebay for £26. my seedling still isn't in my box because the temps easily get up to 35 c with the light on for about 10 mins. so this home made cooltube should save the day
> i've had my seedling on my window sill for the past couple days but now its got cloudy going to set up some cfls in my grow box , i only have one 15w blue spec light and one 45w red spec but it will still help it grow in till i get the cool tube , which will be arriving in 6-8 days
> the seedlings a little small for 6 days old but hopefully it will start growing a bit quicker over the next week, its only got one pair of leaves not including the round ones, but you can see the second pair just coming threw. i'll stay updated


Aaaaaand we're off!! Hopefully that cool tube helps with heat. Also the mixed spectrum of both CFL's is fine, natural light has a mixed spectrum.



GreenGrower14 said:


> well heres a few bud shots shes a little over two weeks old and smelling great


Man your grow is gonna smell reallllllly good pretty soon here lol.



Matchbox said:


> Looking great everyone! quality budz Grazz and GG (sorry if I've missed anyone I'm only on this page)
> 
> Decided on my next set of nutes to buy, so disregard my previous question, going with AN Jungle Juice 'cause its so cheap! just need a good hydro base line nutrient. Seems this thread has its moments dies for a few days then picks up again lol slow goin XD
> 
> Stay Frosty and Keep up the good work!


Well hell I had replied already, I could delete it but bah. Lol take a read if it's worth anything, maybe it'll help others too. Yeah it gets super busy, then super slow, but the regulars are usually always around. I'll most likely stick around regardless of my lighting, because I've been with it so long. It's a nice thread, real chill people, not too much drama, and just over all great imho.

**Whew that will teach me to slack lol jk. "Doobieus likes all of the above.".


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 3, 2012)

green grower nice mani hope they fill in nice for ya.


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 4, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Looking great everyone! quality budz Grazz and GG (sorry if I've missed anyone I'm only on this page)
> 
> Decided on my next set of nutes to buy, so disregard my previous question, going with AN Jungle Juice 'cause its so cheap! just need a good hydro base line nutrient. Seems this thread has its moments dies for a few days then picks up again lol slow goin XD
> 
> Stay Frosty and Keep up the good work!


Thanks MB, I have used the Lucas formula with AN Jungle Juice with good results (they have the formula on the back of the bottle). I switched a few weeks back to MaxiBloom powder, I will be using it on my next grow for sure, it's a one part nute and the pH is balanced and you are only paying for the nutes not the water.

Grazz

BTW: Jamaica is good mon.. haven't sampled the local product yet (family vaca), I spoke to a fellow the other day that said he had a Menu lol.. going to be looking at that today I think


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Apr 4, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks MB, I have used the Lucas formula with AN Jungle Juice with good results (they have the formula on the back of the bottle). I switched a few weeks back to MaxiBloom powder, I will be using it on my next grow for sure, it's a one part nute and the pH is balanced and you are only paying for the nutes not the water.
> 
> Grazz
> 
> BTW: Jamaica is good mon.. haven't sampled the local product yet (family vaca), I spoke to a fellow the other day that said he had a Menu lol.. going to be looking at that today I think


Glad your enjoying Jamaica Gazz, ive heard the local bud is pretty decent, ive seen some of UrbanGrowers videos as a matter of fact check this out haha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QjPOpIXQXY&feature=plcp&context=C4f572dfVDvjVQa1PpcFMrEtYY8meHJmex1kY6B79hJ_8PjrDhpjE=


----------



## rufusgrower (Apr 4, 2012)

cool tube not workingggg  my temps are at 32C , here is some pics to see if you lot can spot the problem, the send is not air tight but the fan on the other end is pulling the air through so is that fine ? i can just still feel the heat through the pyrex glass 
View attachment 2106322View attachment 2106323View attachment 2106324
and here's a pic of the super critical seedling at 10 days 
View attachment 2106328


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 4, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> cool tube not workingggg  my temps are at 32C , here is some pics to see if you lot can spot the problem, the send is not air tight but the fan on the other end is pulling the air through so is that fine ? i can just still feel the heat through the pyrex glass
> View attachment 2106322View attachment 2106323View attachment 2106324
> and here's a pic of the super critical seedling at 10 days
> View attachment 2106328


Where are you measuring your temps at?

A cool tube or air cooling hood should be pretty air tight, at least that's what I have always known. Are you trying to vent the cab through the light or is the light on it's own ventilation? If the light is on it's own ventilation you need to make it air tight, or else you're going to have to figure out your CFM's and make sure your fan can handle the air exchange needed to keep it cool in there. You're tent/cab heat should be around 10 degrees or so hotter than your ambient temp.

The baby looks good from what I can see.

Hope this helps.


----------



## rufusgrower (Apr 5, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Where are you measuring your temps at?
> 
> A cool tube or air cooling hood should be pretty air tight, at least that's what I have always known. Are you trying to vent the cab through the light or is the light on it's own ventilation? If the light is on it's own ventilation you need to make it air tight, or else you're going to have to figure out your CFM's and make sure your fan can handle the air exchange needed to keep it cool in there. You're tent/cab heat should be around 10 degrees or so hotter than your ambient temp.
> 
> ...


im measuring my temps from just behind the plant at the same level as the leaves its at 32C when the door is partially open but when i close it im sure it would raise up to at least 35C. 
im extracting the air through the cooltube and this is my only exhaust in the grow area, the air from the cool tube is going up and out the grow box, but still there is a lot of heat coming from the light and through the cool tube, if you put your hand under you can really feel the hot temps. 
i dont know how to work out my CFM but the fan has an Extraction Rate 85m³/hr, i really do not know what that means though. 

thanks for the help


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 5, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> im measuring my temps from just behind the plant at the same level as the leaves its at 32C when the door is partially open but when i close it im sure it would raise up to at least 35C.
> im extracting the air through the cooltube and this is my only exhaust in the grow area, the air from the cool tube is going up and out the grow box, but still there is a lot of heat coming from the light and through the cool tube, if you put your hand under you can really feel the hot temps.
> i dont know how to work out my CFM but the fan has an Extraction Rate 85m³/hr, i really do not know what that means though.
> 
> thanks for the help


yeah like doob said if it's your only extraction fan your going to want to work out your CFM's and all that jazz, that 85m³/hr is only 50 CFM isn't good enough to vent the cab and a cool tube... do you have a carbon filter on the other side of that fan? 'cause when you do it'll sap the power of the fan by at least 30% so a higher CFM rated fan compensates for this as well.

My advice would be to grab a decent inline fan of at least 150 CFM that should keep your cool tube cool XD.


----------



## rufusgrower (Apr 5, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> yeah like doob said if it's your only extraction fan your going to want to work out your CFM's and all that jazz, that 85m³/hr is only 50 CFM isn't good enough to vent the cab and a cool tube... do you have a carbon filter on the other side of that fan? 'cause when you do it'll sap the power of the fan by at least 30% so a higher CFM rated fan compensates for this as well.
> 
> My advice would be to grab a decent inline fan of at least 150 CFM that should keep your cool tube cool XD.


thank you  do you kno where i could buy a exhaust fan with 150 CFM, im looking at some fans with 250m3/hr and there all over £100 is there any place to get them cheaper ? and no i dont have a carbon filter. 
do you think i could find one of these fans for around £30 ?


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Apr 5, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Kskl8F9wjs&feature=context&context=G2b2caceRVAAAAAAAACA

Everyone should watch this...


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 5, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> thank you  do you kno where i could buy a exhaust fan with 150 CFM, im looking at some fans with 250m3/hr and there all over £100 is there any place to get them cheaper ? and no i dont have a carbon filter.
> do you think i could find one of these fans for around £30 ?


Don't skimp on your exhaust fan, they last many, many years and rarely give out even after then they are definitely value for money and possibly the second most important thing to drop money on besides your light in any grow room.

Aren't you in the UK? Try Greens Horticulture they are a brilliant company, usually get my delivery next day if ordered before 2pm and their prices are really competitive.

If you want a fan/filter deal look here: http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Growroom-Products/Fans-&-Fan-Filter-Deals/Value-Fan-&-Filter-Package/

If you just want the fan look here: http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Growroom-Products/Fans-&-Fan-Filter-Deals/RUCK-Fans/

I got the 1st one 'cause its an amazing deal for a filter and a fan, plus its a Ruck fan (one of the best names in the business) and it easily cools my 250w HPS, WITHOUT a cool tube, whilst attached to the filter 

Again don't cheap out on a good exhaust fan and chances are you can't get a good one for around £30, look on eBay or something for Ruck 4" inline fan.



GreenGrower14 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Kskl8F9wjs&feature=context&context=G2b2caceRVAAAAAAAACA
> 
> Everyone should watch this...


Will do, I love watching documentaries about weed and stuff like that, though they do make me fucking sick of the whole bullshit'ness of it being illegal... there is not a single reason why it should be illegal (compared to alchohol etc).... EVEN Hemp! i mean you can make bio fuel from it and it more than compensates the carbon footprint 'cause a field breathes more CO2 than burning it makes GAH! lol I could rant for hours about how much the government pisses me the fuck off 

Stay frosty!


----------



## rufusgrower (Apr 5, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Don't skimp on your exhaust fan, they last many, many years and rarely give out even after then they are definitely value for money and possibly the second most important thing to drop money on besides your light in any grow room.
> 
> Aren't you in the UK? Try Greens Horticulture they are a brilliant company, usually get my delivery next day if ordered before 2pm and their prices are really competitive.
> 
> ...


yh thanks i was looking at that same one but second hand on ebay, hopefully i'll win the auction. it will be such a relief when i get this sorted, even though the temps are high my baby is still looking great  
thanks for the help !!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 5, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Kskl8F9wjs&feature=context&context=G2b2caceRVAAAAAAAACA
> 
> Everyone should watch this...


Seen it, but it's a really good one. I've seen a bunch of documentaries, but there was one that I can't remember the name of. It was talking about how the sea slug was one of the first species with cannabinoid receptors or something like that. Also that the Cannabis plant is an evolved plant of another species somewhere in the Kazakhstan mountains. They said that this plant (Not hemp) evolved trichomes to protect itself from the heavy UV rays in the mountains. The plant looks like an old old olllllld school cannabis plant with no trichomes lol. Whether or not this is how it evolved.... Eh not sure, but that's why it's a theory I guess lol. Pretty interesting stuff in those docs. You ever heard the hemp jazz album? It's really cool, it's an album full of old ollllld 30's-40's jazz music about herb. It has people like Ella and Cab on there, really interesting stuff even if jazz isn't your thing.



rufusgrower said:


> thank you  do you kno where i could buy a exhaust fan with 150 CFM, im looking at some fans with 250m3/hr and there all over £100 is there any place to get them cheaper ? and no i dont have a carbon filter.
> do you think i could find one of these fans for around £30 ?


MB is right, don't skimp on the important gear. The rest of the small stuff you can usually improvise for super cheap anyway. The kitchen, storage/organization and aquarium departments in stores have become my friend lol. Your lights, fans, soil and nutrients you really want to invest a little more, especially the lights and fans. I run a 6 inch fan w/ carbon filter, I think it's around 200-250 CFM I can't remember. I know it's at least at the 200 mark though, for my bigger tent. You also want to invest in a small oscillating fan, or a small fan in general to help circulate air. This will help circulate air, help seedlings develop stronger branches, and keep mold from developing.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh and big up MB, on the quality posts and help. Everyone puts in their input, but you seem to reply more. Keep up the great work .


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 5, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Oh and big up MB, on the quality posts and help. Everyone puts in their input, but you seem to reply more. Keep up the great work .


Haha thanks for the love 

It's what comes form being made redundant and therefore have too much time on my hands XD
And I know the one your talking about but cant remember for the life of me what it was either I'm sure it had an British presenter for some reason!

 I'm having a wack problem... I got a fancy 6" clip on fan... yay!... 15 mins into a light cycle for testing purposes, the motor overheats in the fan and slows right down not even blowing... great... it works again once it's cooled down but the same problem next test.


----------



## mikmike (Apr 5, 2012)

Seeds have FINALLY come in. One of the free seeds were fem afghan kush X Skunk. So to test out my new grow area i am using this one and have it germinating right now (paper towel)


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 6, 2012)

.................. ................. .................


----------



## sylk855 (Apr 6, 2012)

hi i have a drs60 box 60x60x140 i thinking on 250w hps but iam affraid about much heat. what do you think 190 m'3/h air sucking with cooltube is enought?


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 6, 2012)

sylk855 said:


> hi i have a drs60 box 60x60x140 i thinking on 250w hps but iam affraid about much heat. what do you think 190 m'3/h air sucking with cooltube is enought?


More than enough space... fan should be ok but always go for something bigger/better if you can.. my space is depth x 38cm, height x 80cm, width x 60cm and temps are at a stable 25-30*C. My fan is about 425 CFM give or take probably closer to 400 CFM, but the small cab does make it more difficult.


----------



## sylk855 (Apr 6, 2012)

okey if this fan isnt enought i will buy a vents 125TT


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 6, 2012)

Huckleberry awesome plants bro!! What YOU grow in..tent, cab? First grow? If not, what do you usually yield off two plants like that?


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 6, 2012)

cameraphone pics


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 6, 2012)

Beautiful CBT!!!


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 6, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Huckleberry awesome plants bro!! What YOU grow in..tent, cab? First grow? If not, what do you usually yield off two plants like that?


Thanks man, this is my third try indor and first whit autos the both plants are autoflowering, Afghan kush and Pakistanian ryder in the end of week 5 from seed! I have serious problem whit the heat these dont like temp over 28* C (82*F)and had PH problem also I changed the soil on the second week because wasnt good enaught and now here they are! They are on 50 sm(20") from the bulb and I feeding them ones a week. The plants growing in the closet whit 3 fans one - out, one-in, and one straight to the tops for saving them from the HPS.

Can I ask about the feeding, on my fertilizer recomended dose is 2 ml for 1L water for every week, I giving it to them ones a week can I split the dose and feeding them twice a week ..?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 6, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2110396View attachment 2110397View attachment 2110398View attachment 2110399View attachment 2110400View attachment 2110401cameraphone pics


I just cant imagine to grow something like that awesome crops


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 7, 2012)

^thx guys.and sure you can quite a few people on this thread putting out gradeA bud.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 7, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Haha thanks for the love
> 
> It's what comes form being made redundant and therefore have too much time on my hands XD
> And I know the one your talking about but cant remember for the life of me what it was either I'm sure it had an British presenter for some reason!
> ...


Too much time? There is no such thing lol. No problem, you deserved a shout out imo. Yeah it's driving me nuts not remembering the name, it was a pretty good one too gah!!

Defective fan maybe? A 6 inch shouldn't do that, at least not that I've known? Other than that, my best guess is too much positive pressure or negative pressure. I don't see how negative pressure would do that though. I'll figure out the numbers later. I have a small 8 inch box fan and a small 4 inch clip on in my bigger tent and they've never over heated. So one 6 inch fan over heating is pretty strange to me. Where do you have the fan?



mikmike said:


> Seeds have FINALLY come in. One of the free seeds were fem afghan kush X Skunk. So to test out my new grow area i am using this one and have it germinating right now (paper towel)


Lol the wait is worth it though. Sweet Mik keep us updated.



HuckleberryFinn said:


> .................. ................. .................


Looks great Huck, and welcome.



cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2110396View attachment 2110397View attachment 2110398View attachment 2110399View attachment 2110400View attachment 2110401cameraphone pics


Camera phone or not, still damn nice CBT.



HuckleberryFinn said:


> Thanks man, this is my third try indor and first whit autos the both plants are autoflowering, Afghan kush and Pakistanian ryder in the end of week 5 from seed! I have serious problem whit the heat these dont like temp over 28* C (82*F)and had PH problem also I changed the soil on the second week because wasnt good enaught and now here they are! They are on 50 sm(20") from the bulb and I feeding them ones a week. The plants growing in the closet whit 3 fans one - out, one-in, and one straight to the tops for saving them from the HPS.
> 
> Can I ask about the feeding, on my fertilizer recomended dose is 2 ml for 1L water for every week, I giving it to them ones a week can I split the dose and feeding them twice a week ..?


What nutes are you using? Depending on brand you can usually do a watering with just plain water between feeds. Some brands you can feed every feeding, so it really depends on what you're working with.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi I using Biobizz (BioGrow at this stage mixed whit BIobloom)


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 8, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Too much time? There is no such thing lol. No problem, you deserved a shout out imo. Yeah it's driving me nuts not remembering the name, it was a pretty good one too gah!!
> 
> Defective fan maybe? A 6 inch shouldn't do that, at least not that I've known? Other than that, my best guess is too much positive pressure or negative pressure. I don't see how negative pressure would do that though. I'll figure out the numbers later. I have a small 8 inch box fan and a small 4 inch clip on in my bigger tent and they've never over heated. So one 6 inch fan over heating is pretty strange to me. Where do you have the fan?


Thanks, there can be such a thing as too much time, it's kinda painful when you get there though lol.

Seems to have sorted itself out now, I drilled some more/bigger passive intakes and it's sorted everything right out, I took the guard off the front as well but so far it hasn't overheated again. Last time I think it was on low and too close to the light now it's on high and quite close but it blows the heat away more efficiently so problem solved... touch wood XD


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 8, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> Hi I using Biobizz (BioGrow at this stage mixed whit BIobloom)


You should be able to split the dose to 1 ml per half liter a feed. 



Matchbox said:


> Thanks, there can be such a thing as too much time, it's kinda painful when you get there though lol.
> 
> Seems to have sorted itself out now, I drilled some more/bigger passive intakes and it's sorted everything right out, I took the guard off the front as well but so far it hasn't overheated again. Last time I think it was on low and too close to the light now it's on high and quite close but it blows the heat away more efficiently so problem solved... touch wood XD


Lol haven't gotten there yet then. 

It seems like it was a pressure issue, glad you got it sorted out.


----------



## MadeInHell666 (Apr 8, 2012)

My first grow. Grown with Miricle Grow ( I know it sucks, got some Fox Farm coming in the mail) and Alaskan Fish Emulsion

5HX3WX1.5D feet grow tent
250 watt MH/ HPS bulbs


View attachment 2113182View attachment 2113187View attachment 2113189


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 8, 2012)

nice^madein.how far in are they


----------



## MadeInHell666 (Apr 8, 2012)

They are about 7th week veg and almost 2 feet tall. But they are outgrowing my tent. So I put in my HPS bulb and switched to 12/12.


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 9, 2012)

MadeInHell666 said:


> My first grow. Grown with Miricle Grow ( I know it sucks, got some Fox Farm coming in the mail) and Alaskan Fish Emulsion
> 
> 5HX3WX1.5D feet grow tent
> 250 watt MH/ HPS bulbs


Well technically (and apparently looking at those lovelies) Miracle grow doesn't suck lol I pretty much use it solely for veg 'cause its so straight forward, just don't dose too high that's the only situation its bad but that's the same with most nutes.


----------



## ogkush420 (Apr 9, 2012)

here is my dr g+ak47 wk 4 flower


----------



## ogkush420 (Apr 9, 2012)

Under a 250 of course in coco using sensi bloom a+b


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 9, 2012)

Here my primitive closet  because of the heat problem the plants grew up very tall, searching the light. I have one fan at the top (output) and one in the midle (input, which was down but wasn't efective and I puted it in the midle were is now blowing just under the bulb) What do you thing?


----------



## ogkush420 (Apr 9, 2012)

Try and get them closer to the light


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 9, 2012)

ogkush420 said:


> Try and get them closer to the light


e
I cant man, its to match hot there  I cant handle whit that fckn heat ....... I dont know whether will be able to finish my crops  there are 3-4 weeks more I need ...


----------



## MadeInHell666 (Apr 9, 2012)

What is your temps at? I at first had problems with heat with my 250W in my small tent, even with my fans going. My tent was hitting the low-mid 90s. So, I changed it so my plants are on during the night and goes off during the morning. Now, my temps stay in the high 70s and low-mid 80s. 

This was the only way I could think of without spend more money somehow. Well, see if that works? I did mine in veg stage, left the lights on for 24 hrs, then let them switch over the next cycle.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 9, 2012)

MadeInHell666 said:


> What is your temps at? I at first had problems with heat with my 250W in my small tent, even with my fans going. My tent was hitting the low-mid 90s. So, I changed it so my plants are on during the night and goes off during the morning. Now, my temps stay in the high 70s and low-mid 80s.
> 
> This was the only way I could think of without spend more money somehow. Well, see if that works? I did mine in veg stage, left the lights on for 24 hrs, then let them switch over the next cycle.


That was the first thing I did, for the same reason "spending money", but wasnt good enaught. Now I am on the road to club 150W HPS ....


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 9, 2012)

MadeInHell666 said:


> My first grow. Grown with Miricle Grow ( I know it sucks, got some Fox Farm coming in the mail) and Alaskan Fish Emulsion
> 
> 5HX3WX1.5D feet grow tent
> 250 watt MH/ HPS bulbs
> ...


Looks great and welcome. Don't drop the emulsion ick!! I used to work for a shop and dropped a full bottle of that stuff, so rank lol.


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Apr 9, 2012)

Hows it going everybody been awhile since ive stopped by, 

well im happy to report that she is doing great gonna give her another feeding tomorrow since her stems are turning a little purple. Shes 25 days in right now cant wait for her to be finished, She smells really skunky and thats really the best way to describe it, but it smells amazing. I wanted to take a pic of the right side main branch damn thing looks like a whole plant all in itself haha.

Enjoy the pics i got up pretty close this time.


GG


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 9, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Hows it going everybody been awhile since ive stopped by,
> 
> well im happy to report that she is doing great gonna give her another feeding tomorrow since her stems are turning a little purple. Shes 25 days in right now cant wait for her to be finished, She smells really skunky and thats really the best way to describe it, but it smells amazing. I wanted to take a pic of the right side main branch damn thing looks like a whole plant all in itself haha.
> 
> ...


Buds are looking outstanding!!


----------



## DO3SHA (Apr 9, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> e
> I cant man, its to match hot there  I cant handle whit that fckn heat ....... I dont know whether will be able to finish my crops  there are 3-4 weeks more I need ...


how hott is it getting? lights on and lights off


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 9, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> e
> I cant man, its to match hot there  I cant handle whit that fckn heat ....... I dont know whether will be able to finish my crops  there are 3-4 weeks more I need ...


That looks like it has more like 6-8 weeks left at the least, to me personally. Figure out your CFM and then add like 100 to it, that should give you enough air exchange to keep temps down with a carbon filter. It'd be better to figure it out, than go back to a 150 imho. To each is their own though.



GreenGrower14 said:


> Hows it going everybody been awhile since ive stopped by,
> 
> well im happy to report that she is doing great gonna give her another feeding tomorrow since her stems are turning a little purple. Shes 25 days in right now cant wait for her to be finished, She smells really skunky and thats really the best way to describe it, but it smells amazing. I wanted to take a pic of the right side main branch damn thing looks like a whole plant all in itself haha.
> 
> ...


Damn GG looks good n' healthy!! Meaty stalks man, love it. Looks like she's gonna chunk up nice, given the spacing, yummy!!


----------



## ace720 (Apr 9, 2012)

hello fellow 250ers im new here to the club so ya might be seeing me around from time to time. coming from the 600s do to temp problems in the summer but no prob i just keep it moving. got some humblot in a 2x2 tent and its really looking good, seccond week of flower


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 9, 2012)

Greengrower those are looking great.and only 25 days in, those are going to be some nice colas.

huckleberry why go to 150?the temp between the 2 isnt going to be much.like doobieous was saying try and bump up those cfms a little or just experiment with fan placement dont give up though.


----------



## surgat316 (Apr 10, 2012)

I just harvested the top buds on my WW. The plant was too flimsy for my liking, and too big. I think the problem was the first 4 weeks I was using 6 2100K 40 watt CFL's. The plant got up to almost 6 feet with those little lights, but each branch was like a straw. I topped it to the point of 9 colas, but it just kept growing up. The last 2 weeks I switched to a 250 watt MH SunMaster Warm Soft Deluxe, but as I have limited space in my closet, I felt it would be better to just chop this girl down and free up some room for my clones (2 WW and 1 Purple Kush).

Anyway, heres a few pics of what I chopped down (the top 1/3 of the plant). Now I need to buy a scale I think lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 10, 2012)

ace720 said:


> hello fellow 250ers im new here to the club so ya might be seeing me around from time to time. coming from the 600s do to temp problems in the summer but no prob i just keep it moving. got some humblot in a 2x2 tent and its really looking good, seccond week of flower


Welcome to the club, hopefully you will contribute some bud porn pics too.



surgat316 said:


> I just harvested the top buds on my WW. The plant was too flimsy for my liking, and too big. I think the problem was the first 4 weeks I was using 6 2100K 40 watt CFL's. The plant got up to almost 6 feet with those little lights, but each branch was like a straw. I topped it to the point of 9 colas, but it just kept growing up. The last 2 weeks I switched to a 250 watt MH SunMaster Warm Soft Deluxe, but as I have limited space in my closet, I felt it would be better to just chop this girl down and free up some room for my clones (2 WW and 1 Purple Kush).
> 
> Anyway, heres a few pics of what I chopped down (the top 1/3 of the plant). Now I need to buy a scale I think lol.


How long has it been in flower? CFL's will work well, you just have to reposition them every day. That bulb I thought 400w was the lowest they went, cool that they go lower. The spectrum on that light should be good, because it's built to be more versatile. Really sucks the pheno you got of WW was slinky. That's one of my top smokes as cliche as it is, but true WW/BW you can't deny still is a good quality old school smoke (Well old school to me lol). 

Is you space so limited you can't do LST or bend the tops over some?

Hoping the 250 helps with density, WW also really bulks up in it's final weeks and the extra space can't hurt. So all of that put together, you should be golden. Welcome to the club.


----------



## surgat316 (Apr 10, 2012)

Im sorry. It's a 400 watt bulb in a 250 watt ballast. And I gotta learn how to LST and was thinking of trying scrog, if I can figure out exactly what all the details are. I've been getting confused trying to read the scrog tutorials.


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 10, 2012)

surgat316 said:


> Im sorry. It's a 400 watt bulb in a 250 watt ballast. And I gotta learn how to LST and was thinking of trying scrog, if I can figure out exactly what all the details are. I've been getting confused trying to read the scrog tutorials.


400w in a 250w ballast does not sound healthy mate get the proper bulb, I think you'll find you'll be better off.

ScrOG is a piece of piss man XD if your interested look at my previous grows and or my current grow (could use some followers lol)

OR just look at these pics and read this link! https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/172536-good-scrog-bible.html long read, extremely useful about growing in general too, but if your not willing to read you shouldn't be here sorry to say XD

My previous scrog grow:

Filling up the screen in veg.


First week of flower.


The rest of the history!


Basically you let the plant grow through the screen once its a few inches above you just pull it under to the next square along, rinse and repeat, and job done.

Good work everyone else GG nice looking buds man! I see Doob's is filling in with my slacking lol 

AND for all you new comers, welcome and all that jazz keep visiting, this is a great useful thread with lots of good minds to pick at if you get stuck  Right off to check on my clones now!

Stay Frosty!


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Apr 10, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> That looks like it has more like 6-8 weeks left at the least, to me personally. Figure out your CFM and then add like 100 to it, that should give you enough air exchange to keep temps down with a carbon filter. It'd be better to figure it out, than go back to a 150 imho. To each is their own though.
> 
> 
> Damn GG looks good n' healthy!! Meaty stalks man, love it. Looks like she's gonna chunk up nice, given the spacing, yummy!!



Yea im in love with this GO line. ive never had a plant look like this, i mean she just looks like shes loving life right now, how your grow coming with the GO line are you as happy with it as i am??


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Apr 10, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> 400w in a 250w ballast does not sound healthy mate get the proper bulb, I think you'll find you'll be better off.
> 
> ScrOG is a piece of piss man XD if your interested look at my previous grows and or my current grow (could use some followers lol)
> 
> ...


 you know some people will bag on scrog because its not a natural way the plant grows but how can you says anything like that with that happy looking girl there. love your grow MB buds look killer


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Apr 10, 2012)

*Welcome to the 250 Club.
*

We've had a bunch of newcomers to the thread so id thought id say high to all of ya'll
Thanks for joining the club, We have some awsome growers here that are more than willing to help. Questions are always welcome no matter what about as long as its tasteful lol. Hope to see you all posting some dank nug porn.


GG


----------



## mikmike (Apr 10, 2012)

*I am doing a Hydro Grow (DWC). The temp of res is 68 and the temp in Cabinet is 76. The ppm of the water is 140 ( no nuts just tap water sat for 48 hrs open container). then finally the ph is 6.6




. I germinated the seed, paper towel method. After it germinated i put it in rockwool which was soaked in PH 5.5 water for 24 hrs. Now it has been 72 hrs and i have this tiny little sprout that sprouted in 24hrs and now it has not changed at all....... The seed is Afghan Kush X Skunk. I am using a 250w MH bulb the distance is about 16 inches but have mylar everywhere. Should i just keep waiting of just scrap this and just start over with another seed... or am i being impatient here *
View attachment 2115507


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 10, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> you know some people will bag on scrog because its not a natural way the plant grows but how can you says anything like that with that happy looking girl there. love your grow MB buds look killer


Thanks! shame those ones are gone XD

And why does everyone's hydroton stuff always look so spherical  do you pick them out and put them on top to make it look all pretty lol, mine look like mangled rocks XD



mikmike said:


> I am doing a Hydro Grow (DWC). The temp of res is 68 and the temp in Cabinet is 76. The ppm of the water is 140 ( no nuts just tap water sat for 48 hrs open container). then finally the ph is 6.6
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your being a bit impatient lol, seedlings are the longest things to wait for ever  they seem to take an eternity to do anything 'cause they're developing a decent root structure before leaves.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 10, 2012)

I changed the fan and handled the heat problem. Thanks to everybody for the help. From the newbies questions never stop and here another one  Is this chart OK I am little scared from over fertilizing and I am giving to my plants half of the dose wrote in the chart..
I am on week 6 now Afghan kush auto, should I feeding them whit 3ml per 1L water BioBloom + 1ml per 1L water Bio grow (4 ml nuts per 1L water) Thanks again !



HuckleberryFinn said:


> .................. ................. .................


----------



## mikmike (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you very much it has been 2 yrs since i last grew so i dont really remember thank you guys. i dont know what i would do without this site. Also i just figured out also what is causing the prob i am such an idiot. My timer is broken. I just decided to test it now. My light has been running 24/7 my poor seed it has had no time to make a root structure because if i recall sleep time the roots grow and structure. Bought a new on and now going to be 18/6. Hope i did not stress the plant to much


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 10, 2012)

mikmike said:


> Thank you very much it has been 2 yrs since i last grew so i dont really remember thank you guys. i dont know what i would do without this site. Also i just figured out also what is causing the prob i am such an idiot. My timer is broken. I just decided to test it now. My light has been running 24/7 my poor seed it has had no time to make a root structure because if i recall sleep time the roots grow and structure. Bought a new on and now going to be 18/6. Hope i did not stress the plant to much


I wouldn't worry about it being on 24/7 this is general practice among many growers (myself included when it comes to cloning) and seedlings grow perfectly well with little to no stress.


----------



## rufusgrower (Apr 10, 2012)

hello everyone, a little update on my super critical grow, the seedlings are doing great started LST 2 days ago and transplanted into a bigger pot with roughly 1 part worm castings and 3 parts soil ( which is John innes seed) there on there 16th day from planting the seed and probably about their 13th day from sprouting. still having temperature problems but i can control it at 26-28C with the door open and a fan blowing in, going to be buying a new fan on friday (its out of stock till then) so i dont need to keep the door open and have a noisy fan blowing in. 
here's the fan > http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Growroom-Products/Fans-&-Fan-Filter-Deals/Airteq-Budget-Inline-Fan/
it looks like a decent fan they compare it to ruck fans and say its just as good but at a cheaper price. 
cant wait to sort out this problem so i can relax and just wait till they flower .
but yh here are some pics ...

(using that cfl just to get some more light to the under growth coz i thought the fan leaves were blocking it quite a bit)

any advice and your opinions is wanted ,and also because im using worm castings will i need any nutes during veg?? 

thanks


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Apr 10, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> hello everyone, a little update on my super critical grow, the seedlings are doing great started LST 2 days ago and transplanted into a bigger pot with roughly 1 part worm castings and 3 parts soil ( which is John innes seed) there on there 16th day from planting the seed and probably about their 13th day from sprouting. still having temperature problems but i can control it at 26-28C with the door open and a fan blowing in, going to be buying a new fan on friday (its out of stock till then) so i dont need to keep the door open and have a noisy fan blowing in.
> here's the fan > http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Growroom-Products/Fans-&-Fan-Filter-Deals/Airteq-Budget-Inline-Fan/
> it looks like a decent fan they compare it to ruck fans and say its just as good but at a cheaper price.
> cant wait to sort out this problem so i can relax and just wait till they flower .
> ...


Looking good bro, one little piece of advice turn that cfl sideways so the dide of the light is facing the plant that where most of the light comes from on them. LST is looking good too..


----------



## rufusgrower (Apr 10, 2012)

GreenGrower14 said:


> Looking good bro, one little piece of advice turn that cfl sideways so the dide of the light is facing the plant that where most of the light comes from on them. LST is looking good too..


thanks mate, did that just before you said that though


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 10, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> 400w in a 250w ballast does not sound healthy mate get the proper bulb, I think you'll find you'll be better off.
> 
> ScrOG is a piece of piss man XD if your interested look at my previous grows and or my current grow (could use some followers lol)
> 
> ...


Lol I'm always around, regardless if I post or not. I'm the Mama bear of the club lol. MB is right get 250 lol.



GreenGrower14 said:


> Yea im in love with this GO line. ive never had a plant look like this, i mean she just looks like shes loving life right now, how your grow coming with the GO line are you as happy with it as i am??


It's coming along, there are new updates in my journal if you wanna take a look see. Just click on the banner and it'll take you to it. I slacked on my gigantic mothers, so they are showing some N deficiency. Got some BW clones, KB is still rooting. BBG is growing like a beast, NLxBB is a super heavy feeder. I kept thinking I was nuking it, but it was a big ole' deficiency. She's catching up slowly, will probably have to super crop her with light LST now because she's so far behind. No biggie though, I've done all of the techniques so it's cherry. The GO line is really forgiving especially when you slack, it always brings the green back in a day or two. I really like it a lot.



GreenGrower14 said:


> you know some people will bag on scrog because its not a natural way the plant grows but how can you says anything like that with that happy looking girl there. love your grow MB buds look killer


Lol yeah those people are kind of funny.... I mean nature has all sorts of obstructions that make a cannabis plant have to train itself to get light. I don't think people give the plant enough credit, these plants are versatile and survive a lot of abuse.



mikmike said:


> *I am doing a Hydro Grow (DWC). The temp of res is 68 and the temp in Cabinet is 76. The ppm of the water is 140 ( no nuts just tap water sat for 48 hrs open container). then finally the ph is 6.6
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol yeah.... you're being way impatient. The plant is fine, you've got a good 3-4 months to go until harvest/cure/final product. I can't wait to see it get into bloom.




Matchbox said:


> Thanks! shame those ones are gone XD
> 
> And why does everyone's hydroton stuff always look so spherical  do you pick them out and put them on top to make it look all pretty lol, mine look like mangled rocks XD
> 
> ...


Lol I just dumped mine in after I cleaned them, and leveled it half assed. I like them even for soil, I just top my soil off with them. It makes watering easier imho. Maybe it's your supplier?



HuckleberryFinn said:


> I changed the fan and handled the heat problem. Thanks to everybody for the help. From the newbies questions never stop and here another one  Is this chart OK I am little scared from over fertilizing and I am giving to my plants half of the dose wrote in the chart..
> I am on week 6 now Afghan kush auto, should I feeding them whit 3ml per 1L water BioBloom + 1ml per 1L water Bio grow (4 ml nuts per 1L water) Thanks again !


Go ahead and try to bump it up to 3 and 1, the last feeding was 1.5ml and 1ml at half feed correct? If you're really concerned go with 2.5ml that will only be half a ml more than what you'd be giving her at half feed on week 6. I don't think she'd be too upset with 1ml more at 3ml though.
.


mikmike said:


> Thank you very much it has been 2 yrs since i last grew so i dont really remember thank you guys. i dont know what i would do without this site. Also i just figured out also what is causing the prob i am such an idiot. My timer is broken. I just decided to test it now. My light has been running 24/7 my poor seed it has had no time to make a root structure because if i recall sleep time the roots grow and structure. Bought a new on and now going to be 18/6. Hope i did not stress the plant to much


I go with 24/0 22/2 and then gradually drop it down to 12/12 or just leave in the dark for a little longer then switch. Depends on the strain and how finicky it is personally. Roots grow more during dark hours yes that is correct. That is why I like 22/2 or 20/4 most for on/off periods, it keeps the nodes nice and tight. Photo period mess ups are more forgiving during veg, bloom though.... you don't want that happening a lot. Maybe once at max 3 times, but still avoid it if you can.



rufusgrower said:


> hello everyone, a little update on my super critical grow, the seedlings are doing great started LST 2 days ago and transplanted into a bigger pot with roughly 1 part worm castings and 3 parts soil ( which is John innes seed) there on there 16th day from planting the seed and probably about their 13th day from sprouting. still having temperature problems but i can control it at 26-28C with the door open and a fan blowing in, going to be buying a new fan on friday (its out of stock till then) so i dont need to keep the door open and have a noisy fan blowing in.
> here's the fan > http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Growroom-Products/Fans-&-Fan-Filter-Deals/Airteq-Budget-Inline-Fan/
> it looks like a decent fan they compare it to ruck fans and say its just as good but at a cheaper price.
> cant wait to sort out this problem so i can relax and just wait till they flower .
> ...


Wait longer to start LST, you've got it really close to the soil. I like to keep my plants a little higher, about 4-6 inches above top soil. Below that is cut off, or cloned. Either way it's cleaned up at the bottom, it helps provide better circulation and lessens chances of mold and pests. Looks good though, as far as nutes you may. It depends on how long you veg, and how much worm castings you used. If they show signs of deficiencies then start feeding them, until then I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 10, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Lol I just dumped mine in after I cleaned them, and leveled it half assed. I like them even for soil, I just top my soil off with them. It makes watering easier imho. Maybe it's your supplier?



dunno... don't really care really so long as they do their job XD

And they would be good for putting on the top of soil, it's why I use gravel on top of most of my planters (not just to look pretty) but when you water it does the 'waterfall effect' of aerating the water so it's better for the roots and all that useful stuff


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 10, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> dunno... don't really care really so long as they do their job XD
> 
> And they would be good for putting on the top of soil, it's why I use gravel on top of most of my planters (not just to look pretty) but when you water it does the 'waterfall effect' of aerating the water so it's better for the roots and all that useful stuff


Oh you know you care, you know you want to have a pretty pretty plant. With pretty pretty rocks lmao. I agree though screw the aesthetics of it all, I'm about performance also. Yeah the slight/ghetto aerating is nice, but my soil mix is nice and aerated already so it's cherry either way. I just hate when you get pits/dips in the soil sometimes, I don't know maybe it's just me lol. I really need to stop ripping fatties before I go and water .


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 10, 2012)

^^^^^^lol.


----------



## ace720 (Apr 10, 2012)

hello everyone, just saying whats up and i got a coulpe pics of my grow now of the humbolt in its 2nd week of flower. hope all gos well


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 10, 2012)

^i like the setup.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 10, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Go ahead and try to bump it up to 3 and 1, the last feeding was 1.5ml and 1ml at half feed correct? If you're really concerned go with 2.5ml that will only be half a ml more than what you'd be giving her at half feed on week 6. I don't think she'd be too upset with 1ml more at 3ml though.
> .


The last was 1ml, I'll try to bump it up to 3 + 1, Thanks you are realy goog man I want to send you some buds after all  

Best regards!

...and update few houers later!!
I have nitrogen deficientcy, is it normal at this stage of flowering? The leaves have little brown spots and they are some kind of twisty in the end and thats make me thing that I have PH problem again. I am using tap water which PH is little higher around 8 according my tester( which is two drops in 2 ml from the water and wait for the right colour) ...so I am adding vinegar making the PH level around 6 may be 7 and then adding the nuts.
Here some picks and sorry for the spoilt english..


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 11, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> The last was 1ml, I'll try to bump it up to 3 + 1, Thanks you are realy goog man I want to send you some buds after all
> 
> Best regards!


LOL.. She is really good man..send us all some budz .. back from Jamaica.. pics tomorrow 

Grazz


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 11, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> LOL.. She is really good man..send us all some budz .. back from Jamaica.. pics tomorrow
> 
> Grazz


Hahah No problemo and thanks


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 11, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> The last was 1ml, I'll try to bump it up to 3 + 1, Thanks you are realy goog man I want to send you some buds after all
> 
> Best regards!
> 
> ...


She's hungry, up the nutes first and see how she responds. Yellowing is normal at the end of flowering if anything, you're too early in bloom to be getting that kind of deficiency. Lol just sharing some bud porn pictures would be enough.



Grazzmon said:


> LOL.. She is really good man..send us all some budz .. back from Jamaica.. pics tomorrow
> 
> Grazz


Lol Grazz!! Dude I was just wondering about you earlier today, how was the vacation? Did you score any beans?


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 11, 2012)

ace720 said:


> hello everyone, just saying whats up and i got a coulpe pics of my grow now of the humbolt in its 2nd week of flower. hope all gos well


Nice plant Ace, seems to be going well so far .


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 11, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Oh you know you care, you know you want to have a pretty pretty plant. With pretty pretty rocks lmao. I agree though screw the aesthetics of it all, I'm about performance also. Yeah the slight/ghetto aerating is nice, but my soil mix is nice and aerated already so it's cherry either way. I just hate when you get pits/dips in the soil sometimes, I don't know maybe it's just me lol. I really need to stop ripping fatties before I go and water .


Doh you got me XD yeah totally get what your saying about the dips and the like in the soil it's a pain in the ass


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 11, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Lol Grazz!! Dude I was just wondering about you earlier today, how was the vacation? Did you score any beans?


The Vaca was great, sunshine and Red Stripe for 8 days . The ganja was disappointing though, mids were pretty much all I could find and it was all not dried or cured (I guess I spoiled myself ), it was skunk and passable after I de-seeded and put it out on the balcony to dry. I brought some seeds from that home just to see if I could get a decent (proper) grow from it. 

I see we have even more new posters here.. club is going strong.. 

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 11, 2012)

Started flushing this morning, I'm either need to make another dryng box or hold off on one of these for a few more days.. I think the MM will be first but I'll have to look at the trics before I decide. 

BTW: Correct me if I am wrong but is MaxiBloom powder organic or chem.. I was thinking organic.. (little or no flush?)

BM Before



BM After



MM Before



MM After



Tric pics later today


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 11, 2012)

Trics.. 

BM



MM



Grazz


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 11, 2012)

Tasty looking shit!

Surprised at the revelation of semi shit Jamaican weed, though it is 'technically' illegal despite what people say (unless they've changed their policies in the past year) just no one cares 'cause it grows naturally there anyway.

Imma have to rep you for those trichs/plants man good job!


----------



## MadeInHell666 (Apr 11, 2012)

I got two questions, 1) Does anybody have any experience with Neem Oil, and if so what brand or kind of mild soap worked good to mix it with? I bought some for a "just in case scenario." 

2) Does anybody have any experience with Fox Farm product Big Grow, Big Bloom,and Tiger Bloom. I have just switch my pant to 12/12, and I'm growing in soil. I just wanna know what the right amount to use and how often to feed. If people follow the instructions on the bottle or use their own ways?


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 11, 2012)

Grazz those are looking great nice macroshots too,i need to step my camra skills up.i would like to see how those beans come out,hopefully a keeper in there.give us some nice dried/cured budporn.


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 11, 2012)

who is standing next to the beast.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 12, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> The Vaca was great, sunshine and Red Stripe for 8 days . The ganja was disappointing though, mids were pretty much all I could find and it was all not dried or cured (I guess I spoiled myself ), it was skunk and passable after I de-seeded and put it out on the balcony to dry. I brought some seeds from that home just to see if I could get a decent (proper) grow from it.
> 
> I see we have even more new posters here.. club is going strong..
> 
> Grazz


Yeah my partner's co-worker went recently about a month back and got the same. Was hoping you'd score some fire, but beans are just as good dude. Can't wait to see you pop em'! Glad to have you back dude.



Grazzmon said:


> Started flushing this morning, I'm either need to make another dryng box or hold off on one of these for a few more days.. I think the MM will be first but I'll have to look at the trics before I decide.
> 
> BTW: Correct me if I am wrong but is MaxiBloom powder organic or chem.. I was thinking organic.. (little or no flush?)
> 
> ...


Flush if you're using that.



Grazzmon said:


> Trics..
> 
> BM
> 
> ...


Be still my heart, man you know how to get to a gal lol.



MadeInHell666 said:


> I got two questions, 1) Does anybody have any experience with Neem Oil, and if so what brand or kind of mild soap worked good to mix it with? I bought some for a "just in case scenario."
> 
> 2) Does anybody have any experience with Fox Farm product Big Grow, Big Bloom,and Tiger Bloom. I have just switch my pant to 12/12, and I'm growing in soil. I just wanna know what the right amount to use and how often to feed. If people follow the instructions on the bottle or use their own ways?


Neem oil best soap is Dawn, old regular Dawn. It works as the best wetting agent, use how much the brand you use calls for. You only need a few drops of soap, you don't need as much as some people say. Also Iso is good, only before trich development and only when you can kill pests without harming the plant. Neem oil will leave a funky taste on your herb, so apply in early bloom at the latest. With all of this said Azatrol which is a Neem oil extract is the best to use, not Azamax but Azatrol. It is pretty pricey but it works better and doesn't leave a funky taste if used in late flower.

This is the FF schedule I used, luckily I keep these things as reference lol. If you need more than 8 weeks, which was always the case for me. Just keep repeating week 12, and then flush a week prior to harvest. Big Bloom is organic, the rest is not. So make sure to flush salts around half way into bloom, if the plant needs it. The Open Sesame, Beastie Bloomz and Cha Ching complete the line and I recommend it eventually. I still use those from time to time, even if my base nutrients are not FF.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 12, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2118195View attachment 2118196View attachment 2118197View attachment 2118198View attachment 2118199View attachment 2118200View attachment 2118201who is standing next to the beast.


Lol wtf is that on the face?

My first reaction was someone's head up a stuffed animal sheep's ass lol.


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 12, 2012)

haha^its either a monkey or giraffe mask.to me it looks like a crazy bird. just to show some size to my girl


----------



## MadeInHell666 (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info Doobieus.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 12, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> haha^its either a monkey or giraffe mask.to me it looks like a crazy bird. just to show some size to my girl


It's a monkgiraheepird mask, sounds so exotic .

Nice CBT, she's a big healthy gal.



MadeInHell666 said:


> Thanks for the info Doobieus.


You're welcome.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 12, 2012)

A lot of fun here I had Arjan haze N1 wast crops which was complete fail that plant growing (in past tens) like crazy, it took the hol closet .....
Today I removed the yellow leaves of the plant is that OK


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 12, 2012)

Just a little BM Tester Bud .. should be dried and cured enough for 420 .. and a note from Housekeeping in Jamaica that was left in my daughter's room...lol



Grazz


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 12, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Just a little BM Tester Bud .. should be dried and cured enough for 420 .. and a note from Housekeeping in Jamaica that was left in my daughter's room...lol
> 
> View attachment 2119477View attachment 2119478
> 
> Grazz


Then they searched for your stash!! LOL!


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 12, 2012)

hahaha grazz that is too funny. nice looking tester.

thx doobious.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 12, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> A lot of fun here I had Arjan haze N1 wast crops which was complete fail that plant growing (in past tens) like crazy, it took the hol closet .....
> Today I removed the yellow leaves of the plant is that OK


How old is it again, sorry I get all of the grows mixed up at times. Should be fine though.



Grazzmon said:


> Just a little BM Tester Bud .. should be dried and cured enough for 420 .. and a note from Housekeeping in Jamaica that was left in my daughter's room...lol
> 
> View attachment 2119477View attachment 2119478
> 
> Grazz


That's fucking hilarious Grazz lol. I love the PS part.



cbtbudz said:


> hahaha grazz that is too funny. nice looking tester.
> 
> thx doobious.


No problem, it's well deserved.


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 12, 2012)

Hey guys I just bought my first HID and I went with a 250HPS/MH, even though i could've got a 400HPS/MH for three dollars less. The reason I did this is because I eventually want 2 lights in my closet, and thought that 2 400s would be too much to handle in a 5x2 and not wanting to drop several hundred on a serious fan or a cooltube. Do you guys think I made the right decision on getting the smaller light? It's hooked up in a temporary spot over a flowering bagseed plant i grew under cfl's. Ive got nirvana papaya and ppp in the freezer though, and theyll be going under this 250 as soon as I chop this baby down. pics tomorrow when lights on. Does the idea of a closet with only 2 250s seem goofy to anyone? or do i have the right to be proud of my setup plans.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 13, 2012)

She is 6 weeks old, sorry about the questions I just had two crops failed in a roll ... and thanks

About the 400W You did the right thing. First I bought 400w for the closet, man this is like.. bzzzzzz all the time you cant live whit that in the same room. Friend of main having one of those and in the next room lives his grandfather and he doesnt know about the lamp but every day he starts to mumuring "something happening here I am feeling some intensity ..."


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 13, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> Hey guys I just bought my first HID and I went with a 250HPS/MH, even though i could've got a 400HPS/MH for three dollars less. The reason I did this is because I eventually want 2 lights in my closet, and thought that 2 400s would be too much to handle in a 5x2 and not wanting to drop several hundred on a serious fan or a cooltube. Do you guys think I made the right decision on getting the smaller light? It's hooked up in a temporary spot over a flowering bagseed plant i grew under cfl's. Ive got nirvana papaya and ppp in the freezer though, and theyll be going under this 250 as soon as I chop this baby down. pics tomorrow when lights on. Does the idea of a closet with only 2 250s seem goofy to anyone? or do i have the right to be proud of my setup plans.


I think its a good idea!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 13, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> Hey guys I just bought my first HID and I went with a 250HPS/MH, even though i could've got a 400HPS/MH for three dollars less. The reason I did this is because I eventually want 2 lights in my closet, and thought that 2 400s would be too much to handle in a 5x2 and not wanting to drop several hundred on a serious fan or a cooltube. Do you guys think I made the right decision on getting the smaller light? It's hooked up in a temporary spot over a flowering bagseed plant i grew under cfl's. Ive got nirvana papaya and ppp in the freezer though, and theyll be going under this 250 as soon as I chop this baby down. pics tomorrow when lights on. Does the idea of a closet with only 2 250s seem goofy to anyone? or do i have the right to be proud of my setup plans.


Be proud, if you don't have space for 2 400's then 2 250's is good too. I'm with Blax on this one.




HuckleberryFinn said:


> She is 6 weeks old, sorry about the questions I just had two crops failed in a roll ... and thanks
> 
> About the 400W You did the right thing. First I bought 400w for the closet, man this is like.. bzzzzzz all the time you cant live whit that in the same room. Friend of main having one of those and in the next room lives his grandfather and he doesnt know about the lamp but every day he starts to mumuring "something happening here I am feeling some intensity ..."


You're fine with the questions, that's what the club is for. Sorry if my post seemed dry/rude or unwelcoming. If the leaves are at the bottom then that's fine. However before doing that, wait to see if you raising the feedings helps. If it doesn't or they are totally dry and dead and crispy then pick em'.


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for the support guys. The closet is 5x2x6.5 and the circuit is shared with a bathroom so I can't draw too much power or my girl will go to blowdry her hair and end up blowin the fuse instead haha. eventually it'll be 2 250s with a 110w 6"inline fan to exhaust air out of the closet and a 6" ductfan blowing air into the closet. whole thing will be under 750w. anyways here's the pics i promised of my cfl plant under the new 250.


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 14, 2012)

first2 are bluelarry and 2nd 2 are power.getting close.


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 14, 2012)

wow budz you grew that with a 250? I got some ppp coming in the mail along with some papaya. do you have a journal with the power plant?


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 14, 2012)

yeah 250.and its not ppp.i dont have lineage atm.i havent been keeping up on my journal.mostly quick updates right here.


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 14, 2012)

o damn. i was looking forward to having similar buds. it's going to be my first grow with ordered seeds, i've always done bag seed but i want something more reliable (a recent batch all turned hermie on me) now that I have this HID so I ordered from nirvana.


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 14, 2012)

do you have a light leak?jw.i would like to see the beans you have coming and how they turn out.have you thought about cloning?


----------



## ace720 (Apr 14, 2012)

Got some new beans today  5 x-line iced grapefruit fem seeds, 3 eva seeds - monster, jamaican dream, tnt kush, tga subcool querke, larry og kush, some free UFO's, cluster and the Jack.

Which one do you think I should pop first? Which handles hot temps best with big yeilds?


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 14, 2012)

i vote for querkle larry and monster.but all sound nice


----------



## ace720 (Apr 14, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> i vote for querkle larry and monster.but all sound nice


yeah the querkle and larry are pic&mix "reg" seeds so idont know what to do, i thought they were fem when i bought them but i guess not. and im only in a 2x2x5 tent so there is only room for one good plant


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 15, 2012)

It is very possible that at some point in time the plant pictures above was exposed to some kind of light leak. It has been flowering for four months and when the buds seemed to have stopped growing and were just thickening uP and looking ripe and ready to pick, new buds started growing out of the buds and that's why the tops of each bud is so skinny and pointy. It's new growth. I looked it up and apparently it's called rebudding and some people actually do it on purpose. I never want to flower one plant so long again. Also I'm doing a journal for my ppp and papaya grows I'll be sure to pt the link on here when it gets going.


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 15, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> It is very possible that at some point in time the plant pictures above was exposed to some kind of light leak. It has been flowering for four months and when the buds seemed to have stopped growing and were just thickening uP and looking ripe and ready to pick, new buds started growing out of the buds and that's why the tops of each bud is so skinny and pointy. It's new growth. I looked it up and apparently it's called rebudding and some people actually do it on purpose. I never want to flower one plant so long again. Also I'm doing a journal for my ppp and papaya grows I'll be sure to pt the link on here when it gets going.


That would be why they turned herm then, once a plant has matured (probably had actually been done by 8-12 weeks) they struggle to produce seeds and stress themselves into making male flowers in a last ditch attempt to re-produce so I would have chopped at or a week or so after the 'recommended' time, I've never really heard of re-budding, I've heard of double budding when you kick them into 24 hours of light once or twice during flowering. It's not enough to force them back into veg but it arranges some hormones so they sprout new spurs off the top that actually finish at the same time as the rest of the plant.

So you should have cut them when they were just thickening and ripening up like you said and ignored the new growth imo 

The only instance of 're-budding' I can think of is when you chop half of it and let the popcorn nugs fatten up, this can increase yield by anything up to 30% 'cause it's kinda like topping and the popcorns get a massive growth spurt from the re-arranged hormones.


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 15, 2012)

As to the lineage of my power.this is what the guy that passed it to me had to say.

basically its a bubba pheno x socal master...
Now master is really similar to the origional kush ..no og...
made with affy...master has been the kush they used for lots of kushes and lots of breeds...
The socall master is from up north ..very old afganni x afgani... really tastier and a real zesty zingy kush ...
The sour dubble is a bubba pheno ...sour bubble... mixed with nycd (diesl) ...from bog breeder...
So its basically those 2 crossed ....The power is master dominate... 

ps i am from cali.


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 15, 2012)

Matchbox my bad I meant double budding not rebudding. The bid shown isn't a hermie it's a better plant that simply double budded and I think it happened due to some form of light leak. The hermits were some seeds I popped in the middle of flowering this plant and I grew them 12/12 from seed and only let te top cola form. As each plant produced male flowers I chopped them before the pollen sacs open and just harvest premature bud. The last plant I chopped down went a month longer than the other three and came in at a whopping 10 grams dried haha. As harvesting goes it was a total waste of time but it was a learning experience none the less.


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 15, 2012)

When I get home I'll post some pictures of the lanky lollipops that I think I have saved.


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 15, 2012)

Man I wish I lived in a state where cultivating and breeding were so accessible and sophisticated.


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 15, 2012)

the hermies could be due to the leak light also.


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 15, 2012)

good point. I kinda assumed it was a genetic thing since all four hermies came from the same bag. Thought it was just some bad thai weed with mixed up genes.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 15, 2012)

that double budding happened to me to. Then I though that the reason was the light...here an update after the weekend and after I bumped it up to 4 ml Biobiz, per 1L water


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 15, 2012)

Huckleberry those buds look like they are going to end up super pretty.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 15, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> that double budding happened to me to. Then I though that the reason was the light...here an update after the weekend and after I bumped it up to 4 ml Biobiz, per 1L water
> 
> View attachment 2123881View attachment 2123882View attachment 2123883


What are you genetics?


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 15, 2012)

The hermies. Each pic is a different plant. All these pics are before they showed male parts. The first three are pictures before any manipulation on my part. The pic of the forth is after I gave it a hair cut. I did this to all of them. I was growing with horizontally mounted 26w cfls and figured anything below the 8" mark was a waste to grow. If given the chance to go back, I don't know if I would do it again. I have some pics of the harvest bud (each plant was just one long bud) but I can't find them. O well.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 16, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> What are you genetics?


The plant of the picture is Pakistanian ryder(*Landrace proceeding from Pakistan re-crossed with Rudelaris, **THC Level : *20%
*Characteristics :* very narcotic, almost devastating*)*, autoflowering from "Word of seeds" Its growing realy fast and smells awesome, the other plant is Afghan kush I ll put some pics of it to, but the Afghan growing little slower


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 16, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> The plant of the picture is Pakistanian ryder(*Landrace proceeding from Pakistan re-crossed with Rudelaris, **THC Level : *20%
> *Characteristics :*very narcotic, almost devastating*)*, autoflowering from "Word of seeds" Its growing realy fast and smells awesome, the other plant is Afghan kush I ll put some pics of it to, but the Afghan growing little slower


I've always looked at World of Seeds because of their prices, but are the genetics solid?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 16, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I've always looked at World of Seeds because of their prices, but are the genetics solid?


Well I don't know yet this is my first try whit WOS. Last year I bought The Church from Green House Seeds and it was great plant, I'd try it indoor and outdoor and had awesome crops
after that bought Arjanhaze from same company and was big disappointment. Now I have two different plants from World of seeds and I hope will can say something good after 2-3 weeks


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 16, 2012)

Still waiting it out.. Harvest Day is coming.. I know it's coming, just don't want to chop early this time.. waiting and more waiting 

MM



BM



Grazz


----------



## hempy7723 (Apr 16, 2012)

hey guys got my medi card and im joining the 250 club. my area L2.5'xW2.5'xH6'. im planning on running 4 plants and trying to get 1zip per plant. i was gifted 2clones by buddy to get started. i hav a hermie bag seed gdp that i have started. also i hav durban poison regular seeds that i havnt started yet. and i hav a clone of miss mich which is a nl cross which hasnt rooted yet but will be a mother in the future. heres a pic of my 2 blueberry haze plant 2weeks into flower. i took a clone of the blaze that has rooted but to small to take clones off of yet.




pic of future mother gdp. think i can get a clone from the top?


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 16, 2012)

Blaze thats a good name!


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 16, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Still waiting it out.. Harvest Day is coming.. I know it's coming, just don't want to chop early this time.. waiting and more waiting
> 
> MM
> 
> ...


I am envying nobly  just great


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks Huck.. you have some intersting strains to choose from.. I need to expand my selection..lol. This is the 3rd Blue Mystic grow in a row and I need a change 

Grazz


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 17, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks Huck.. you have some intersting strains to choose from.. I need to expand my selection..lol. This is the 3rd Blue Mystic grow in a row and I need a change
> 
> Grazz


I have that feeling every time after crops I want something new to try although the crops and the plant was excellent


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 17, 2012)

s'always good to mix it up, I just changed my mother strains brought some new seeds and jammed the Amnesia Lemon, Sour Candy and White Widow into flower.

Not sure if I can physically deal with 1 or 2 strains for too long


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 17, 2012)

any organic users here have you tried bluesage microbes?i got a sample and am going to try it on a plant or 2.supposed to be made spec for cannabis.we will see.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 18, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> any organic users here have you tried bluesage microbes?i got a sample and am going to try it on a plant or 2.supposed to be made spec for cannabis.we will see.


What I read about these is this is the top of scientific achievment suppose will be nice product...but I am far away from something like that, today I wokeup whit Phosphorus locked up from Idont know what. Read that mayd be cooler temps I gave them cool tap water yesterday whithout PH correction and now the top buds look very bad and very culoured they look like that https://www.icmag.com/gallery/data/500/phosphorusdef.JPG


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 18, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> any organic users here have you tried bluesage microbes?i got a sample and am going to try it on a plant or 2.supposed to be made spec for cannabis.we will see.


Keep us posted! But, only use it on a single plant because your buds are to nice to gamble on all of them!


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 18, 2012)

thx^.i did chop down my power at day57 and my bluelarry is ~77days in, prob a couple more days.told the wife i will keep plant #s down for a while.in my area i can only have 12mature/immature.plants at a time.i was at 12. after that bluelarry finishs' i will have 7.gave a couple cuts away.and if any regs in here want a cut of bluelarry just hit me up.and ill keep posted on the bluesage microbes.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 19, 2012)

Look at this all leaves are completely dead, those are very difficult for growing they are unhapy from day 1 

 

Btw how match dry should be the soil befor watering, I read alot but I dont wait to became completely dry when the upper layer (1 ") is dry I am watering is that OK


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 19, 2012)

They look rescue-able  Try to judge your plants they react to being too dry or too moist, eventually you'll spot this and know when they need water. Looks like those girls are all out of wack some leaves look underfed some look overfed and nute burnt or could be heat stressed. Have you tried a flush and then feed the next day with half strength nutes, then next feeding bump it up to full strength again.

But as a general rule you should do the dip your thumb in test if its dry up to an inch down then water, otherwise you could be watering too much.

 I can finally add plant pics here now I'm flowering.

Going for the perpetual grow with my new mothers when they grow (Sweet Deep Grapefruit and Berry Bomb) because I can only fit 8 plants in my system and the strains I'm running are 9-12 week ones so no harvest every 2 weeks (well it would be every 2 weeks for 8 weeks then a 4 week break then next harvest) XD



Right is Sour Candy in the middle is the Amnesia Lemon and left is the white widow.

(sorry its waaay blurry try these)

Sour Candy


White Widow


Amnesia Lemon


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 19, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> They look rescue-able  Try to judge your plants they react to being too dry or too moist, eventually you'll spot this and know when they need water. Looks like those girls are all out of wack some leaves look underfed some look overfed and nute burnt or could be heat stressed. Have you tried a flush and then feed the next day with half strength nutes, then next feeding bump it up to full strength again.
> 
> But as a general rule you should do the dip your thumb in test if its dry up to an inch down then water, otherwise you could be watering too much.


Well today is the day for feeding and I just fed them, may be "flush" is good a idea but when to do that, as I said I just fed them ???
Maybe I am watering them to much because when I make the test whit the finger only the uper layer of the soil is dry, up to an 1" down is allways little moist


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn guys lots of updates looks good, got some Tahoe Og and some I'm pretty sure mountain herb (Can't remember strain), fucking killer. Hence why I haven't been posting much lol. I'll get some pics up later of the herb and maybe my bubbler, it's kind of dirty so I don't know lol. 

*Huck *what is the PH of the run off water? Given the multiple issues on the leaves (N/Cal/Mag/P deficiencies and the crunchy leaves) my guess would be locked out nutrients. Either PH is off, or too much salt, or over fed. The over fed part doesn't really jive with me though. Yeah different strains like different feeds and all but I don't think it'd be that sensitive. Flush like MB said, whenever there is doubt flush. You're right on about the 1 inch down and water, but do not water every feed. Feed, water, feed, water or feed, water, water, feed, water, water. Do a flush either when you switch from Veg to Flower or half way into the plant's life cycle (About 2 weeks into flower). Then resume feeding, but start at half then bring up. Always start at a 1/4, then half or full strength, depending on what your plant exhibits. This is just some info to prevent lockout from occurring. Anyway regardless of the issue, a flush will 9 times out of 10 fix it.

*Grazz *lol we'll talk later.

*MB *glad you're getting closer to that perpetual plan. Lots of Blueberry genetics in those mothers yeah? I love Blueberry, it's on my top 10 as cliche as it is.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> Well today is the day for feeding and I just fed them, may be "flush" is good a idea but when to do that, as I said I just fed them ???
> Maybe I am watering them to much because when I make the test whit the finger only the uper layer of the soil is dry, up to an 1" down is allways little moist


Flush them as soon as you can, do not apply nutrients. Just take a couple gallons of plain Ph'd water and keep flooding, until the run off water is pretty clear. 1 inch down, if it's moist don't water, if it's bone dry water.


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 19, 2012)

Still going...

BM



MM



Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Still going...
> 
> BM
> 
> ...


Both look awesome but that MM looks way nice. She's got a big ole' cola dude.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 19, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Damn guys lots of updates looks good, got some Tahoe Og and some I'm pretty sure mountain herb (Can't remember strain), fucking killer. Hence why I haven't been posting much lol. I'll get some pics up later of the herb and maybe my bubbler, it's kind of dirty so I don't know lol.
> 
> *Huck *what is the PH of the run off water? Given the multiple issues on the leaves (N/Cal/Mag/P deficiencies and the crunchy leaves) my guess would be locked out nutrients. Either PH is off, or too much salt, or over fed. The over fed part doesn't really jive with me though. Yeah different strains like different feeds and all but I don't think it'd be that sensitive. Flush like MB said, whenever there is doubt flush. You're right on about the 1 inch down and water, but do not water every feed. Feed, water, feed, water or feed, water, water, feed, water, water. Do a flush either when you switch from Veg to Flower or half way into the plant's life cycle (About 2 weeks into flower). Then resume feeding, but start at half then bring up. Always start at a 1/4, then half or full strength, depending on what your plant exhibits. This is just some info to prevent lockout from occurring. Anyway regardless of the issue, a flush will 9 times out of 10 fix it.
> 
> ...


I am happy to see you back here man  This is the PH level of my tap water seems to me little greeny and I am puting some vinegar in the water but now after I saw the picture I am not sure that need vinegar. Tell me straight pleace do I need to do the flush now, what do you thing and if I have to how? Thanks!


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 19, 2012)

I saw the answer, Thanks I'll do it now !


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> I saw the answer, Thanks I'll do it now !


No problem, stop using vinegar as a Ph down. The Ph fluxes too much, get some real Ph up and down from a pet/garden store. If you are going to go cheap out on one, Ph up is better/more stable.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 19, 2012)

Well I just did the flush and using vinegar again  buying real PH up and down tomorrow.... thanks again

PP
My girlfriend will kill me I promised to her that after 60 days the plant will be gone but now I can smell the delay


----------



## mikmike (Apr 19, 2012)

I need help with bulbs. I have digital ballast so can run hps and mh bulbs. It came with standard bulbs and looking for some really nice bulbs


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 19, 2012)

Damn grazzmon your plants look gigantic. How tall are they? Also, do you grow hydro or organic. Your plants are still so green and pretty even though they seem to be well into flower. Are you using 2 250s? Great plants man.


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 19, 2012)

Looking back at the shots on page 506 I realize that the plant is about as tall as six of those bricks. So I would say the taller one is between 36" to 48". I didn't realize this at first and was just amazed that you had such tall growth under 250w lights. Either way though man, your plants look really nice. +rep


----------



## rufusgrower (Apr 19, 2012)

Still having a nightmare trying to control my temperatures  the fan i ordered got set up today it has brought down the temps a lot but still not enough there steady at 31C with the door only a little open for some intake, im going to make a few changes to the position of the extraction get rid of a the bend in the ducting but other than that i think i've run out of options, im really not willing to spend anymore money on this and i really dont want to be doing silly things like bottles of ice water and the only reason i paid £55 on this fan was so i didnt need to have to door open and have it illuminating my room 18 hours of the day .
any advice ?? i'll get some pics up soon to help u lot see my situation 
on the other hand the plant is doing great no heat stress or anything but would the temps become more of a problem when i get to flowering? i think my biggest problem during flowering will be light leaks as i will need to very punctual at coming home and closing the doors and stuff when its the dark period and then in the morning opening up the doors, im hoping i wont need to be doing this but beginning to doubt it


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 19, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> Still having a nightmare trying to control my temperatures  the fan i ordered got set up today it has brought down the temps a lot but still not enough there steady at 31C with the door only a little open for some intake, im going to make a few changes to the position of the extraction get rid of a the bend in the ducting but other than that i think i've run out of options, im really not willing to spend anymore money on this and i really dont want to be doing silly things like bottles of ice water and the only reason i paid £55 on this fan was so i didnt need to have to door open and have it illuminating my room 18 hours of the day .
> any advice ?? i'll get some pics up soon to help u lot see my situation
> on the other hand the plant is doing great no heat stress or anything but would the temps become more of a problem when i get to flowering? i think my biggest problem during flowering will be light leaks as i will need to very punctual at coming home and closing the doors and stuff when its the dark period and then in the morning opening up the doors, im hoping i wont need to be doing this but beginning to doubt it


I've been there, I know its sux. Now I've got three fans now, one in just under the bulb one out above the bulb and one down straight up to the light to puts the heat up thats it goodluck !


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 19, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> Looking back at the shots on page 506 I realize that the plant is about as tall as six of those bricks. So I would say the taller one is between 36" to 48". I didn't realize this at first and was just amazed that you had such tall growth under 250w lights. Either way though man, your plants look really nice. +rep


Thanks Geo, that sounds about right, I took the top off of the plant on the left to test  and open things up for better penetration, it was tied down horizontally and would have been taller than the one on the right . I am growing hydro (ebb&flow) and using just one 250watt CMH (Ceramic Metal Halide) in that cab, I switched to it last grow after reading alot of good stuff about CMH. They are midway through 12 weeks flowering... MM is just what I am calling them, the plants are from clones of a seed I got from a previous grow that hermied (heat stress) and it throws some peculiar leaflets early on.
pheww... sorry for the novel and thanks for the comments..

Grazz


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 19, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> Well I just did the flush and using vinegar again  buying real PH up and down tomorrow.... thanks again
> 
> PP
> My girlfriend will kill me I promised to her that after 60 days the plant will be gone but now I can smell the delay


why did you use vinegar that ph looked bang on 6-7 which is fine if it's just tap water... If your growing in soil you generally don't need to use any ph adjusters 'cause the soil acts as a ph buffer... and it may well be the vinegar screwing your plants.



rufusgrower said:


> Still having a nightmare trying to control my temperatures  the fan i ordered got set up today it has brought down the temps a lot but still not enough there steady at 31C with the door only a little open for some intake, im going to make a few changes to the position of the extraction get rid of a the bend in the ducting but other than that i think i've run out of options, im really not willing to spend anymore money on this and i really dont want to be doing silly things like bottles of ice water and the only reason i paid £55 on this fan was so i didnt need to have to door open and have it illuminating my room 18 hours of the day .
> any advice ?? i'll get some pics up soon to help u lot see my situation
> on the other hand the plant is doing great no heat stress or anything but would the temps become more of a problem when i get to flowering? i think my biggest problem during flowering will be light leaks as i will need to very punctual at coming home and closing the doors and stuff when its the dark period and then in the morning opening up the doors, im hoping i wont need to be doing this but beginning to doubt it


you say your leaving the door open for passive intake, are you able to cut out any actual passive intakes so you can close the door. What your looking for is some good ol' negative pressure, then cut out the passive intakes 1 by 1 until you have a little bit of negative pressure, if your in a tent the walls should suck in or if your in a cab/closet the fan sounds like it's struggling providing it's airtight.


----------



## georgyboy (Apr 19, 2012)

I saw the ceramics when i was browsing around for my light, but for some reason i never bothered to look in to them. would you say that they are supieror?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 19, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> why did you use vinegar that ph looked bang on 6-7 which is fine if it's just tap water... If your growing in soil you generally don't need to use any ph adjusters 'cause the soil acts as a ph buffer... and it may well be the vinegar screwing your plants.



PFFFFffffffffffff I started to mix the water whit vinegar when I started to feed them, and the leaves became yellow, you've got a point ! Fuck the vinegar but I flush them whit vinegar a couple of houers ago ..... poor plants what I did and what I am doing to them in effort to give them my best ...


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> Still having a nightmare trying to control my temperatures  the fan i ordered got set up today it has brought down the temps a lot but still not enough there steady at 31C with the door only a little open for some intake, im going to make a few changes to the position of the extraction get rid of a the bend in the ducting but other than that i think i've run out of options, im really not willing to spend anymore money on this and i really dont want to be doing silly things like bottles of ice water and the only reason i paid £55 on this fan was so i didnt need to have to door open and have it illuminating my room 18 hours of the day .
> any advice ?? i'll get some pics up soon to help u lot see my situation
> on the other hand the plant is doing great no heat stress or anything but would the temps become more of a problem when i get to flowering? i think my biggest problem during flowering will be light leaks as i will need to very punctual at coming home and closing the doors and stuff when its the dark period and then in the morning opening up the doors, im hoping i wont need to be doing this but beginning to doubt it


That sucks Rufus, I'm sorry you're dealing with that. Heat issues are never fun at all. What kind of doors are they on the closet?

I have bi fold doors on mine, so I put up Panda/Poly film behind the doors and used a piece of cardboard to support ducting exhaust. If you have the sliding doors my best suggestion would be get a strip of Panda/Poly film and attach that to the inner frame, so even if your doors open a foot or so it'll still cover it up. Or maybe one of those easy to setup doggy door panel things. If it's a regular door, then you're going to either do what I am or buying another door and cutting some intake holes with a drill saw and running ducting with black cloth at the end so not a lot if any light leaks out.

Are you using a tent too or just the closet? I can't remember, but I have 2 tents inside the closet and the Panda/Poly film is just an extra measure to be honest.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> PFFFFffffffffffff I started to mix the water whit vinegar when I started to feed them, and the leaves became yellow, you've got a point ! Fuck the vinegar but I flush them whit vinegar a couple of houers ago ..... poor plants what I did and what I am doing to them in effort to give them my best ...


It's okay Huck it happens and we've all been there. Vinegar does work in a pinch, but it's not good for all of the time. You're going to get proper Ph up/down so you're okay, you're learning. If your tap water is around 6-7 just flush plain water do not Ph with the vinegar again. My guess is that soil is pretty acidic at this point. Flush should help, if it doesn't with just water. Then you're going to either buy some Clearex or make some. 

Pretty sure the recipe is out there yeah Grazz?  Help Huck out, I forgot to save it again doh!!


----------



## Tbot (Apr 19, 2012)

Wretched420 said:


> Yea i thought this would be cool thanks...anyone got any 250w grows going or old grow pix??


Here check my new set up now  just finished making it! haha 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erYbw1d2cyc&feature=plcp&context=C4a68039VDvjVQa1PpcFMnSjWTFqrhy9vRQhJBp3jHbj-ryaaTMF8=

Cheers,


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2012)

Now that I've answered Q's here are some pics lol.

This is my inline bubbler with splash guard. I added another diffused down stem and attached it with a Keck clip, so it has double diffusion so nice. I don't know if you can see the splash guard inside but it's a splash guard/perc actually. Sorry it's so dirty lol. The clear bowl is the original, don't mind the cheaper rasta/fumed one in the back. My favorite part is the mushroom in the marble, love that thing.

The herb trich shots I separated by strain. The one with the purple hues is the Tahoe, obviously the favored of the two lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2012)

Tbot said:


> Here check my new set up now  just finished making it! haha
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erYbw1d2cyc&feature=plcp&context=C4a68039VDvjVQa1PpcFMnSjWTFqrhy9vRQhJBp3jHbj-ryaaTMF8%3D
> 
> Cheers,


I am pretty sure Wretched doesn't hop on RIU anymore. He's on a different forum and last I talked to him life has gotten him tied up. All good though, not tied up as in trouble lol. Welcome to the club though!!


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 19, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Now that I've answered Q's here are some pics lol.
> 
> This is my inline bubbler with splash guard. I added another diffused down stem and attached it with a Keck clip, so it has double diffusion so nice. I don't know if you can see the splash guard inside but it's a splash guard/perc actually. Sorry it's so dirty lol. The clear bowl is the original, don't mind the cheaper rasta/fumed one in the back. My favorite part is the mushroom in the marble, love that thing.
> 
> The herb trich shots I separated by strain. The one with the purple hues is the Tahoe, obviously the favored of the two lol.


Nice bubbler and weed lol don't worry bout the dirt, we all know they're a bitch to clean, leave it to soak in something for a few days, or put some table salt in it when its dry and swoosh it right around, that usually gets the worst off  I'm going to try and work one up out of a nice piece of maple when I get the lathe and chisels XD


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 19, 2012)

Those buds look like ice man  I cant imagine the kick



Doobieus said:


> It's okay Huck it happens and we've all been there. Vinegar does work in a pinch, but it's not good for all of the time. You're going to get proper Ph up/down so you're okay, you're learning. If your tap water is around 6-7 just flush plain water do not Ph with the vinegar again. My guess is that soil is pretty acidic at this point. Flush should help, if it doesn't with just water. Then you're going to either buy some Clearex or make some.
> 
> Pretty sure the recipe is out there yeah Grazz?  Help Huck out, I forgot to save it again doh!!


Should I flush them again whit clean fresh water I ll go bring it from the mountain if its necessary I am not joking  flush after flush tighten up the belt plants here we go


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Nice bubbler and weed lol don't worry bout the dirt, we all know they're a bitch to clean, leave it to soak in something for a few days, or put some table salt in it when its dry and swoosh it right around, that usually gets the worst off  I'm going to try and work one up out of a nice piece of maple when I get the lathe and chisels XD


Iso and any real coarse salt, I prefer kosher or sea salt. It's pretty much like 420 cleaner, I'll use the daily use formula when I am being really lazy and have the extra cash though. Picked up a lot of tricks from the first smoke shop I worked for, that was one of them lol. Prior to that I was boiling my pipes. I've just been lazy I usually keep it super clean though. Thanks MB it hits like a dream and it's pretty unique I think, I like it and the buds too lol.

That sounds cool, a bong or what? Be sure to share the final product with us, that would be really cool.


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 19, 2012)

it shouldn't do them any harm to flush again, so long as it's just plain water, maybe wait 'til tomorrow so the plant can wick off some of the water you've just put in.

When you do it next literally put it in the bath and run the shower head (or garden/sink and use a hosepipe) through the medium for a good 5 mins so there is PLENTY of run off.

There is a great technique coined 'make it rain' basically you do regular heavy waters and the next time you feed, the plants use it a lot more efficiently and fully. Plus it helps to keep your soil PH in check and stops salt buildup which makes it really easy to flush at the end when harvesting and is generally good practice to keep the plants healthy 

the cycle goes (when you see the plants need water) Water, heavy water, feed, and repeat. But in future wait till the soil is dry 1 inch down OR lift the pot and you can just tell by how heavy/light it is, heavy = needs no water, light = needs lots of water, in between... you get the gist 



Doobieus said:


> Iso and any real coarse salt, I prefer kosher or sea salt. It's pretty much like 420 cleaner, I'll use the daily use formula when I am being really lazy and have the extra cash though. Picked up a lot of tricks from the first smoke shop I worked for, that was one of them lol. Prior to that I was boiling my pipes. I've just been lazy I usually keep it super clean though. Thanks MB it hits like a dream and it's pretty unique I think, I like it and the buds too lol.
> 
> That sounds cool, a bong or what? Be sure to share the final product with us, that would be really cool.


I was going to make a bong first to get the basic wood turning down, treat the inside with linseed oil and leave to soak in for a day or so. And then a bubbler, seeing as I have a bong that'll last a while now, so it doesn't matter if I mess up the wooden bong XD need to get the lathe and the likes first


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> Those buds look like ice man  I cant imagine the kick
> 
> 
> 
> Should I flush them again whit clean fresh water I ll go bring it from the mountain if its necessary I am not joking  flush after flush tighten up the belt plants here we go


Yeah it is definitely nice smoke, the kick is awesome!!

Yes flush with regular water again, do not add anything at all. Bring it from the mountain, from the tap, from the super market, it doesn't matter as long as it is plain. Even if the Ph is on the higher/alkaline side I doubt it would do anything but help bring it back into the proper range.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2012)

MB is right you're gonna want about 3-5 gallons of water per 1 gallon of soil to flush all the nasty stuff out. The easier way though is just to keep running water through until your run off is clear or damned near clear.


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 19, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> I was going to make a bong first to get the basic wood turning down, treat the inside with linseed oil and leave to soak in for a day or so. And then a bubbler, seeing as I have a bong that'll last a while now, so it doesn't matter if I mess up the wooden bong XD


Lol yeah that's a good plan. That would so suck if you didn't have one, and you were just about done making it when...... something fucked up. BAD times lol.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 19, 2012)

You are good people thank you both, they are sleeping now, tomorrow its bath time... Have some super skunk here and I ll try to roll it up  have a nice time (day or night)


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 19, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> It's okay Huck it happens and we've all been there. Vinegar does work in a pinch, but it's not good for all of the time. You're going to get proper Ph up/down so you're okay, you're learning. If your tap water is around 6-7 just flush plain water do not Ph with the vinegar again. My guess is that soil is pretty acidic at this point. Flush should help, if it doesn't with just water. Then you're going to either buy some Clearex or make some.
> 
> Pretty sure the recipe is out there yeah Grazz?  Help Huck out, I forgot to save it again doh!!


DIY Clearex recipe

120 (4.25 oz) grams of Dextrose (available at wine making stores. simply is corn sugar)
60 (2.125 Oz) grams of Sucrose (regular white table sugar)
1.5 grams sodium benzoate (Optional as a preservative)

top off container to the 2L mark and shake to disolve.

use 15 ml per gallon of water





georgyboy said:


> I saw the ceramics when i was browsing around for my light, but for some reason i never bothered to look in to them. would you say that they are supieror?


I'm liking it but couldn't say for sure which is superior without a side-by-side grow running off of the same timers and rez.. just too many variables in each grow to say either way.

 

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 250 clubbers!! Toke em' if you got em', may your lungs be filled with smoke/vapor and may your bongs bubbles, bowls ember, and vaporizers vapor!!

As for me, I'm already starting joy!!


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks Grazz its simple one !

I flush them realy nice, hope all the nasty stuff has gone! About the next feeding, when the soil dry out which will be after 6-7 days ???


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 20, 2012)

don't base it on however many days do the 1 inch down test and make sure it's actually dry... No more vinegar! XD and yes start feed at 1/4 to 1/2 strength, when they are dry again just plain water them, next time they're dry, heavy water, then next time do a full strength feed, follow the - water, heavy water, feed - cycle and you should leech your soil clean and keep it clean while promoting really good nutrient uptake.

Happy 4/20 to y'all lol shame we don't specifically have it over here and I have no weed so smoke a few for me XD


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 20, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> don't base it on however many days do the 1 inch down test and make sure it's actually dry... No more vinegar! XD and yes start feed at 1/4 to 1/2 strength, when they are dry again just plain water them, next time they're dry, heavy water, then next time do a full strength feed, follow the - water, heavy water, feed - cycle and you should leech your soil clean and keep it clean while promoting really good nutrient uptake.
> 
> Happy 4/20 to y'all lol shame we don't specifically have it over here and I have no weed so smoke a few for me XD


Got it


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 20, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> Thanks Grazz its simple one !
> 
> I flush them realy nice, hope all the nasty stuff has gone! About the next feeding, when the soil dry out which will be after 6-7 days ???


Huck, you'll need to follow the advice of MB and Doobs because the do soil and I'm Hydro.. keep asking the questions, make notes and before you know it you will be answering questions here.. HAPPY 420 all!!!!!     Smoke 'em if ya' got 'em


----------



## GreenGrower14 (Apr 20, 2012)

Happy 420 everybody cheers to you all 

Virtual bowl clink 

Light it up everybody 

Take one for me cause im taking one for you hahaha 

GG


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 20, 2012)

Greetings to all of you guys, its great club whit great people! Learned so much here for a couple of weeks, thanks and good job keep it straght 

PP
Improving my english to


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 21, 2012)

Eny experience whit those strains, Gras-O-Matic, Ak 47 and Big Buddha Seeds, Critical Mass Automatic ? Thing to try them!

I just made little test(smoke test) on the Pakistan ryder, it's a humer, awesome strain


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 21, 2012)

Just curious if any of you guys do 12-12 from seed..if so, what do you pull with the 250?


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 21, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Just curious if any of you guys do 12-12 from seed..if so, what do you pull with the 250?


Check out the 12/12 from seed thread, I'm sure some of them use a 250w but from what I've read it's anything form 1-3 oz per plant depending on genetics and grower skill, del6666 is the master of it lol check his grows out.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah been lurking the 12-12 thread, only guy I got so far is I85..thanks though!!


----------



## Nitegazer (Apr 21, 2012)

You could probably set the same watershed, 1 g/watt standard as with any other type of grow (8.8 ounces for the 250w), though for that wattage and to be from seed, it would be pretty ambitious. I have read here of folks achieving .75 g/watt or 6.6oz with 12/12 from seed. I think that would make a great target.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks Nite!!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 21, 2012)

It has alot to do with the growing method you take!


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 22, 2012)

If you do 12/12 from seed its better to get some autoflowering strain doesn't it ? Then you have got 20 hours of light though the most people dont like autoflowering strains but what is the reason ..... ?


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 22, 2012)

Nitegazer said:


> You could probably set the same watershed, 1 g/watt standard as with any other type of grow (8.8 ounces for the 250w), though for that wattage and to be from seed, it would be pretty ambitious. I have read here of folks achieving .75 g/watt or 6.6g with 12/12 from seed. I think that would make a great target.


I reckon it would be do-able in a sea of green kind of method with say 8 - 10 plants, in a tight space and seeing as branching is limited (in my experience of 1, 12/12 from seed grow XD) say each plant yields about an O give or take.



I85BLAX said:


> It has alot to do with the growing method you take!


And strain XD some of those 'Bomb Seeds' like THC or Big Bomb literally grow 1 fat cola from the dirt to the top sometimes over a foot high!



HuckleberryFinn said:


> If you do 12/12 from seed its better to get some autoflowering strain doesn't it ? Then you have got 20 hours of light though the most people dont like autoflowering strains but what is the reason ..... ?


Nah, autoflowers will flower under any light schedule so to max out an auto you would have it on the veg cycle 18/6 - 24/0
Generally people don't like them because of their 'low yields' which was true in the case of the really early autos also the earlier releases of autos seemed to take a LOT longer than they were advertised to, I think in some cases to an extent where you might as well have done a photoperiod grow, but they have improved them so much as they are stabilizing the crosses as time passes, I think it's a lot to do with people not being willing to try something new and a lot of the bad rep is from people who just bad mouth them without even trying them.

Though I had a bad experience with some fruit autos I'd be willing to try them again, not sure if they finish quicker than 12/12 from seed I think they finish a week or 2 earlier than 12/12 from seed in general (obviosly various strains respond differently etc)


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 22, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Though I had a bad experience with some fruit autos I'd be willing to try them again, not sure if they finish quicker than 12/12 from seed I think they finish a week or 2 earlier than 12/12 from seed in general (obviosly various strains respond differently etc)



If that's true and we have got bigger yield from 12/12 for amost the same time there is no sense of autoflowers. I am trying now a couple of strains Pakistan and Afghan autos and the poor yield is almost fact in the end of week 7 but I am a beginner and almost fucked up both plants so.. will see in the second try wich will be autos again.


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 22, 2012)

Autos are more a matter of convenience, not much convenience mind you but the switch to 12/12 can be too much for some lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 22, 2012)

BM/MM Update... 13 weeks and still no amber..

BM - The buds from the BM tester (4/12) were a bit fluffy so I'm just waiting for some amber to show on these and hoping they plump up a bit. Tester bud is nice though even though it's fluffy.. great smells from the jar 

MM - The last grow I harvested around 9 weeks, nice solid buds and very nice smoke. From what I am seeing this grow at 13 weeks I know I harvested way too soon .
The tester (4/12) from this is again nice and solid, more crystal than the BM.. glad I have a few clones of this one 



BM.. 







Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 22, 2012)

^now that is looking great, really good tric production,now arnt you glad you didnt chop before vacation.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks everyone!! I'll have a 2x2 tent with the 250 probably in coco with 1-1.5gal pots..O each should be a reasonable goal?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 22, 2012)

Grazz, MM looks awesome !


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 22, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> ^now that is looking great, really good tric production,now arnt you glad you didnt chop before vacation.


Thanks CBT, I thought I'd be harvesting as soon as I got back.. but after trimming the testers I changed my mind.. glad I'm waiting now 



HuckleberryFinn said:


> Grazz, MM looks awesome !


Thanks Huck..


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 22, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Thanks everyone!! I'll have a 2x2 tent with the 250 probably in coco with 1-1.5gal pots..O each should be a reasonable goal?


Should be easily do-able  up the pot size if you can but if not you can do fine in what you have, I've had O's from plants in 2 liter hempy pots.

Some sweet ass buds Grazz! Whens the chop finally going to come


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 22, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Some sweet ass buds Grazz! Whens the chop finally going to come


Just waiting for the trics to amber up.. I'm sure it will be worth the wait .


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 22, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> BM/MM Update... 13 weeks and still no amber..
> 
> BM - The buds from the BM tester (4/12) were a bit fluffy so I'm just waiting for some amber to show on these and hoping they plump up a bit. Tester bud is nice though even though it's fluffy.. great smells from the jar
> 
> ...


Now thats some grass, Grazz!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 22, 2012)

Thanks Matchbox!!!


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 23, 2012)

No Problem!

Time for you guys to give me a hand lol just kidding 

Next grow, I'm switching up to an ebb and flow table to check height of plants for my small cab, if this doesn't work (ie they get too tall) I've been planning a backup perpetual putting 1 large plant in every 3 weeks (and have only 3 flowering plants instead of 8 ) so I can technically pull 3-5 oz, from 1 plant, every 3 weeks which is about equal if not a bit more than pulling 2 oz, from 2 plants, every 2 weeks from my ebb and flow setup (based on my lowest estimates).

ANYWAY here's the idea and diagram:

https://www.rollitup.org/aerogardeners/522679-aero-undercurrent-dwc-design-thoughts.html#post7335886

if you have any thoughts on it I'd be happy to hear!

Stay Frosty!


----------



## Doobieus (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry guys my partner's father is in the hospital, was taken in 4/21. Been helping her take care of her mother, as after 6 strokes she can't take care of herself very well. So that's why I have been MIA since 420, I will try to find some time to log in later. Maybe I can clear up/help out on some things. Hope everyone had a great 420!!


----------



## fucked (Apr 23, 2012)

Can someone recommend me a fair priced/decent quality 250W set up? I recently bought a 400W dimmable that I had planned to run on 50-75% for my cab, but the ballast fan is far to loud for my "semi-stealth" grow. So I'll probably be returning it or pawning it off somewhere...

I figure this would be a good excuse to go with a 250W from here on out (like I originally planned). Digi/mag doesn't matter much that much to me as long as it runs fairly cool and most importantly is quiet. The 400W ballast was louder than my cooling fans...

Oh yeah, the cabs definetly big enough for a 250, so thats not an issue.

Thanks


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 23, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Sorry guys my partner's father is in the hospital, was taken in 4/21. Been helping her take care of her mother, as after 6 strokes she can't take care of herself very well. So that's why I have been MIA since 420, I will try to find some time to log in later. Maybe I can clear up/help out on some things. Hope everyone had a great 420!!


ah no worries keep off the site and spend your time more wisely lol we'll pick up any slack  best wishes and all!



fucked said:


> Can someone recommend me a fair priced/decent quality 250W set up? I recently bought a 400W dimmable that I had planned to run on 50-75% for my cab, but the ballast fan is far to loud for my "semi-stealth" grow. So I'll probably be returning it or pawning it off somewhere...
> 
> I figure this would be a good excuse to go with a 250W from here on out (like I originally planned). Digi/mag doesn't matter much that much to me as long as it runs fairly cool and most importantly is quiet. The 400W ballast was louder than my cooling fans...
> 
> ...


most ballasts don't have fans in.... don't know where you got that one... digitals and magnetics tend to just have a molded plastic casing with lots of 90* bumps for surface area and therefore cooling or a metal case with some vents in it...

check ebay? I got mine off there for £60 including ballast, bulb and reflector. and your going to want the ballast mounted outside the cab anyway else the heat it puts off will heat your cab even more along with the bulb.


----------



## fucked (Apr 23, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> ah no worries keep off the site and spend your time more wisely lol we'll pick up any slack  best wishes and all!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a 400W dimmable ReVolt ballast. I had heard pretty good things about it so I pulled the trigger on it. Its got cooling fins like you described, but it also has a fan.

I was leaning towards digi because I heard they ran cooler and quieter so I picked that up. But, I guess I should have just bought the fanless lumateks or something. What brand are you using?

Thanks again


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 23, 2012)

fucked said:


> It was a 400W dimmable ReVolt ballast. I had heard pretty good things about it so I pulled the trigger on it. Its got cooling fins like you described, but it also has a fan.
> 
> I was leaning towards digi because I heard they ran cooler and quieter so I picked that up. But, I guess I should have just bought the fanless lumateks or something. What brand are you using?
> 
> Thanks again


When I had a 400w I used a compact plasticy ballast, no fans... On my 250w I have now I just have a cheap ass metal cased magnetic I have no idea of the brand, don't really care so long as it runs the light lol. On a 250 it runs silent and between digital and magnetic (unless you have a really shit magnetic ballast) the heat difference is minimal and not really worth it for the price imo.


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 23, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> check ebay? I got mine off there for £60 including ballast, bulb and reflector. and your going to want the ballast mounted outside the cab anyway else the heat it puts off will heat your cab even more along with the bulb.


Both of my ballasts are DIY.. I purchased the ballast kits really cheap on Ebay. My 250 fit in a power supply case from an old PC and I mounted the 400MH Ballast in an old PC tower case, even wired the case fans (the ones that have LED's) and it just looks like a PC running in the room.

Grazz.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 24, 2012)

Here we are in the begining of week 8 (from seed) and 4 days after the flush, think the aggravating stops!

This is the Pakistan


And the Afghan



Think they are hungry but the soil is still moist so they should wait 3-4 days more...


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 24, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> Here we are in the begining of week 8 (from seed) and 4 days after the flush, think the aggravating stops!
> 
> This is the Pakistan
> View attachment 2136063View attachment 2136064View attachment 2136065View attachment 2136066View attachment 2136067View attachment 2136068
> ...


Nice huck!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 24, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Nice huck!!


 Agreed.. flush works..


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks!

The bad part is that I expect 15 grams from both of them!


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 24, 2012)

15 grams and a lot of lessons learned... sounds like a good result to me!


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 24, 2012)

OK.. so, one of my MM plants (the one the tester came from) is coming down today. I think she has decided it is time (pics), the other one is still going strong so it will have most of the light for a while. 
(I noticed that the buds look very ripe in the pic, must be the way the light is because they only have a little amber)



Still going..



Grazz


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 24, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> 15 grams and a lot of lessons learned... sounds like a good result to me!


Yeah its not so bad  we'll see what I have learned in the next generation, but look at Grazz's grass awesome man a monster plant, great stuff (thumbs up)


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 24, 2012)

Pulled the one MM out of the cab, since I'm not ready to final flush both of the girls I figured a bucket flush over night with clearex couldn't hurt. It also gave me a chance to get the majority of fan leaves off so everything I trim tomorrow can be saved for other stuff .
Here is what she looks like atm, I took the top of this after vaca so add at least a foot 



Grazz


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 24, 2012)

damn that's nice XD very twizzly all over the place!


----------



## ace720 (Apr 24, 2012)

whats up everyone im still here, i got a couple more pics of my HUMBOLT in week 4. i havent kiiled it yet so i guess thats good and i got a THC BOMB and QUERKLE about to go too< this little thing funny


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 24, 2012)

Grazz amazing plant. looks like it will be a nice yeild! enjoy.


So what is every1 doing with the trim?i have done icewater hash and edibles and tincture after trying 1 made from a rui member.i think i am going with dryice hash i have been saving my trim for at least the last 5 harvest.


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 24, 2012)

ace im likeing that humbolt.


----------



## ace720 (Apr 24, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> ace im likeing that humbolt.


oh thanks. im trying real hard not to do to much to it but i just get bored sometime and i just go mess with it lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 24, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> Grazz amazing plant. looks like it will be a nice yeild! enjoy.
> 
> 
> So what is every1 doing with the trim?i have done icewater hash and edibles and tincture after trying 1 made from a rui member.i think i am going with dryice hash i have been saving my trim for at least the last 5 harvest.


CBT, I did dry ice the last grow, well it was trim from a couple grows, it was the first time I tried it and it is amazing how much you get. The one thing I found was that I got the best results from dry trim, probably written somewhere not to use wet trim but I didn't look .. The wet trim hash was green and damp but the dry was a nice golden color. I ended up making some iso with the green stuff that turned out really nice so I learned something and got some nice candy


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 24, 2012)

nice^.i might just split it in half and do 1/2 icehash 1/2cannabutter or not so virgin olive oil.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 24, 2012)

OK question for the "old dogs"  ! I read a lot about the fertilizering in the different stages of growing and everywhere the people say that during vegetative the plant needs more "N" and when the plant switch to flowering the "N" needed is less. The question is what is the quantity of "N" needed during flowering comparing whit vegetative and if its less why those bastards from BIoBizz advertizing to increase the "N" during the flowering period??? You can tell me just how you're feeding your plants during flowering comparing vegetative period?

Thanks!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> 15 grams and a lot of lessons learned... sounds like a good result to me!


And I agree! An old Important man told me knowledge is priceless!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Pulled the one MM out of the cab, since I'm not ready to final flush both of the girls I figured a bucket flush over night with clearex couldn't hurt. It also gave me a chance to get the majority of fan leaves off so everything I trim tomorrow can be saved for other stuff .
> Here is what she looks like atm, I took the top of this after vaca so add at least a foot
> 
> View attachment 2137055View attachment 2137056View attachment 2137057View attachment 2137059
> ...


Damn look at the stalk on that monster!


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 25, 2012)

huckle what is your grow media?


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

It looks like hydro?


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 25, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Damn look at the stalk on that monster!


yeah.. thinking of make a flute out of that. Just need to find out the best way to dry it without cracking..


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 25, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> And I agree! An old Important man told me knowledge is priceless!


These words of wisdom should be in Huck's sig.. 

"15 grams and a lot of lessons learned... sounds like a good result to me!"

Could be "15 grams and a pound of lessons learned... sounds like a good result to me!" 

Grazz


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 25, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> OK question for the "old dogs"  ! I read a lot about the fertilizering in the different stages of growing and everywhere the people say that during vegetative the plant needs more "N" and when the plant switch to flowering the "N" needed is less. The question is what is the quantity of "N" needed during flowering comparing whit vegetative and if its less why those bastards from BIoBizz advertizing to increase the "N" during the flowering period??? You can tell me just how you're feeding your plants during flowering comparing vegetative period?
> 
> Thanks!


Ah that one  though I wouldn't say I'm an 'old dog' of RIU XD

yeah generally you just ignore the marketing crap, your plants tell you what they need.
Generally yes you should have a lot less N in flower something like 75% less and obviously they the need more P and K. The exceptions to this is that some strains use a lot more nitrogen in flower than others and demonstrate deficiencies because of it, so what BioBizz is saying, "if your plants are lacking N in flower add product C to the other shit you've brought off of us".

I just ignore them and mix my feed as follows, 1st 2-3 weeks of flower (stretch phase) 75% veg nutes 25% flower nutes that way they get nitrogen when they need it at that period and adjust to the flowering mix so when these weeks are over they get 100% flower feed, during flower I just keep an eye on them and if they show any signs of N def I just mix in roughly 10-20% veg solution (reducing flower to 90 or 80%) at the next watering or in hydro res change which I plan to do weekly when I get there 



Grazzmon said:


> These words of wisdom should be in Huck's sig..
> 
> "15 grams and a lot of lessons learned... sounds like a good result to me!"
> 
> ...


lol it very well could be XD


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 25, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Ah that one  though I wouldn't say I'm an 'old dog' of RIU XD
> 
> yeah generally you just ignore the marketing crap, your plants tell you what they need.
> Generally yes you should have a lot less N in flower something like 75% less and obviously they the need more P and K. The exceptions to this is that some strains use a lot more nitrogen in flower than others and demonstrate deficiencies because of it, so what BioBizz is saying, "if your plants are lacking N in flower add product C to the other shit you've brought off of us".
> ...


More knowledge, more and more thanks for sharing MB. I definitely overfed my plants because of the commercial shit of the biobizz label. Sorry about the "old dog" expression sounds good to me  Btw what RIU and XD meen, meeting those all the time here  

SBt, my grow media is soil if thats was the question! Biobizz "told me" put 1 ml per 1liter water BIogrow (8-2-6) until the plant are in veg, after that keep it in that way + 3-5 ml per 1l water biobloom (2-6-3.5) ..... havent patience for the next plants


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 25, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> More knowledge, more and more thanks for sharing MB. I definitely overfed my plants because of the commercial shit of the biobizz label. Sorry about the "old dog" expression sounds good to me  Btw what RIU and XD meen, meeting those all the time here
> 
> SBt, my grow media is soil if thats was the question! Biobizz "told me" put 1 ml per 1liter water BIogrow (8-2-6) until the plant are in veg, after that keep ot in that way + 3-5 ml per 1l water biobloom (2-6-3.5) ..... havent patience for the next plants


RIU = Roll it up (referring to the community here)
XD = Excited face smiley (turn it 90* Clockwise lol)

and no worries 

EDIT:

just finished building this awesome (shallow water) DWC/drip system  I say shallow water because I don't want the water level to go too high up (though it very well could) and the extra height the water has to fall will help cause a waterfall effect for more oxygenation.

Just need a 'T' joint so all pots are supplied by the dripper.

View attachment 2138346View attachment 2138347View attachment 2138348View attachment 2138349

The drip part is mainly to oxygenate the water (using the fancy air sucking water pump)


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 25, 2012)

huckle what soil are you useing?some come already with nutes in them so depending on plant and pot size you wont need to fert for 2-4 weeks.i dont use any bottled nutes at all.just a couple well timed transplants and a couple amendments in the mix and i just water, sometimes with molasses.at least for the strains im working with.50-78 day strains.


MB that is the shit!nice system.i have always wanted to try hydro but just worry about my rez temps getting to high.maybe 1 day i can put 1 in somewhere in my garden.


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 25, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> huckle what soil are you useing?some come already with nutes in them so depending on plant and pot size you wont need to fert for 2-4 weeks.i dont use any bottled nutes at all.just a couple well timed transplants and a couple amendments in the mix and i just water, sometimes with molasses.at least for the strains im working with.50-78 day strains.
> 
> 
> MB that is the shit!nice system.i have always wanted to try hydro but just worry about my rez temps getting to high.maybe 1 day i can put 1 in somewhere in my garden.


What amendments do you use?


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 25, 2012)

dolo lime, azomite.thats it.


----------



## C.Indica (Apr 25, 2012)

Hey guys, I joined the club on 4/20
I haven't got my cab yet, so for now it's just hanging open in a room.
Super nice temps, but that's because of the open room bit.

I'm planning on using a 24"x24" actual canopy grow space,
regardless of what the floor dimensions are,
Should I really increase it? I was thinking either 24x24 or 32x32.

I seriously love the switch from CFL/Fluorescent to HID.
Never seen my plants grow so fast.
And I'm not even using a MH.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 25, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> huckle what soil are you useing?some come already with nutes in them so depending on plant and pot size you wont need to fert for 2-4 weeks.i dont use any bottled nutes at all.just a couple well timed transplants and a couple amendments in the mix and i just water, sometimes with molasses.at least for the strains im working with.50-78 day strains.
> 
> 
> MB that is the shit!nice system.i have always wanted to try hydro but just worry about my rez temps getting to high.maybe 1 day i can put 1 in somewhere in my garden.


This is the soil think the PH is 5.7, I didnt feed them 2 or 3 weeks in the begining and in this time they didnt growing up properly and they started to growing up just when I started to feeding them whit nuts!


Now 7 days after the flush the soil is stil to moist for watering whit nuts...but I am still waiting


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 26, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> dolo lime, azomite.thats it.


with what soil?


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 26, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> MB that is the shit!nice system.i have always wanted to try hydro but just worry about my rez temps getting to high.maybe 1 day i can put 1 in somewhere in my garden.


Thanks, under a 250w the res temps are usually fine so long as you have the extraction to deal with it  and that's what frozen water bottles are for! I'm more worried about when winter comes, my cabs outside and my res will probably freeze :s



C.Indica said:


> Hey guys, I joined the club on 4/20
> I haven't got my cab yet, so for now it's just hanging open in a room.
> Super nice temps, but that's because of the open room bit.
> 
> ...


Try LED and you'll see fast growth lol!

if you have space for expanding then do it, the 250 covers a reasonable area, roughly about 3ftx3ft comfortably.



HuckleberryFinn said:


> This is the soil think the PH is 5.7, I didnt feed them 2 or 3 weeks in the begining and in this time they didnt growing up properly and they started to growing up just when I started to feeding them whit nuts!
> View attachment 2139383
> 
> Now 7 days after the flush the soil is stil to moist for watering whit nuts...but I am still waiting


The 1st 2-3 weeks of growing are usually slow growth as the plant is building a root system so all the growth is happening below ground.

I can't comment too much on soil because even though I've pretty much always used it, I've never PH'd anything, nor had to add anything or EC'd or whatever I just feed and water lol all my fancy meters were replicated by reading the plants


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Apr 26, 2012)

Hey Everybody I Have a quick question and this seems the appropriate venue to ask it..

At this moment I have a 150W Hps with a built in ballast and my temps average 80-82
this does not cut it for my personal medical needs.

my question is do you guys think by upgrading from 150 built in to a 250 remote ballast I would have Cooler temps??


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 26, 2012)

hmm difficult one to answer that, hows your ventilation, extraction etc? because the ballast does put out a lot of heat...

if you can create some negative pressure, just have passive intakes and one tonking outtake you'll be golden 

I think we say to everyone, don't skimp on extraction/ventilation or lights they are key to controlling temps and providing the best environment.


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 26, 2012)

blax i use ffof, i have tried ro soil and really like it but cost more and have to order it.

JJ, i think you could have lower temps. i had 150w built in mag bal ,switched to 250 digi, my temps droped.


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Apr 26, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> hmm difficult one to answer that, hows your ventilation, extraction etc? because the ballast does put out a lot of heat...
> 
> if you can create some negative pressure, just have passive intakes and one tonking outtake you'll be golden
> 
> I think we say to everyone, don't skimp on extraction/ventilation or lights they are key to controlling temps and providing the best environment.


My box is 62X36X20 I am using this 6-Inch 240 CFM Air Duct Inline Hydroponic Booster Fan for my exhaust and when I turn it on the front of my tent gets pulled in to it is Pulling enough air 

I have a 12" ocilating fan and a lil muffin fan pointing at the 150W atm and it goes to 80-82 with 73 degree temps in my house 
with my CFL's for veg 6x45 watt I get 74

when I touch the 150 the ballast is the hottest part not the bulb and the temp of the metal would be going up due to tempered glass enclosure so I assume it should work better with a remote ballast 250hps

what would you say your 250 raises your temps versus lights off or surrounding temps outside of box if you have on?

thanks for your input already and any other info you might be able to provide


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Apr 26, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> blax i use ffof, i have tried ro soil and really like it but cost more and have to order it.
> 
> JJ, i think you could have lower temps. i had 150w built in mag bal ,switched to 250 digi, my temps droped.


Well I just ordered the Htg Supply 250watt hps so we will see!


----------



## mikmike (Apr 26, 2012)

My friend has a 150 and his temps are higher and we almost have the same setup. My temp from about 4 inch from cooltube is 79  OH and here it my little plant. She is 15 days


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Apr 26, 2012)

+ Rep for you guys for helping my dilemma.
After I ordered I had to check Tracking for my seeds and they arrived at local sorting facility today!!!
Now time to celebrate with some dabs!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 26, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> blax i use ffof, i have tried ro soil and really like it but cost more and have to order it.
> 
> JJ, i think you could have lower temps. i had 150w built in mag bal ,switched to 250 digi, my temps droped.


Yeah when I moved roots' wasn't always an option!


----------



## Matchbox (Apr 26, 2012)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> My box is 62X36X20 I am using this 6-Inch 240 CFM Air Duct Inline Hydroponic Booster Fan for my exhaust and when I turn it on the front of my tent gets pulled in to it is Pulling enough air
> 
> I have a 12" ocilating fan and a lil muffin fan pointing at the 150W atm and it goes to 80-82 with 73 degree temps in my house
> with my CFL's for veg 6x45 watt I get 74
> ...


In that case you'll be fine! plenty of power on the exhaust fan XD


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 26, 2012)

JJdaStoner is that you on the avatar ? XD


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Apr 26, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> JJdaStoner is that you on the avatar ? XD


HAHA nahh man shes pretty sexy tho RIU deleted my last Avatar idk why and Just put her curvyness as if for a bit


----------



## Tbot (Apr 26, 2012)

250w HPS Purple Kush day 35. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A5iDPauylV0&feature=plcp&context=C4a68039VDvjVQa1PpcFMnSjWTFqrhy9vRQhJBp3jHbj-ryaaTMF8=
Cheers and stay high


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 26, 2012)

nice pictures!


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 26, 2012)

i got tired of waiting for my camera so here some more camra phone pics.
1st 2 pics are the pre98bubbax
pic 3 is plat og
pic 3-5 are power
last 2 are samples of bluelarry and power.


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ LIKE^^ Sugar coated.. umm, looks very sweet CBT!!


----------



## I85BLAX (Apr 26, 2012)

Homie that shit looks great!


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 27, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2140930View attachment 2140931View attachment 2140932View attachment 2140933View attachment 2140934View attachment 2140935View attachment 2140936View attachment 2140937
> 
> i got tired of waiting for my camera so here some more camra phone pics.
> 1st 2 pics are the pre98bubbax
> ...


Man ........ awesome buds I am comming to your town on vacation XD



> *
> 
> HAHA nahh man shes pretty sexy tho RIU deleted my last Avatar idk why and Just put her curvyness as if for a bit​
> ​
> ...


Thought we have very nice grower here, now I am little disappointed XD


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 27, 2012)

CBT awesome plants man..you'll probably need help smoking all that, aye?haha


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 27, 2012)

grazz and blax thx guys. just trying to keep bringing that fire.

huckle come through!ha

eastcoast i need help trying to keep some buds in the jars.
gave a sample to my local fav club, they said its killing most everything on their shelfs.they want some cuts but sorry haha.
well another harvest is coming in a week and 1/2.just wait till i make my light rail then my gpw might just be great.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 27, 2012)

LOL I'll guard it for you if need be!! I'll be messaging you soon, buying 3 42w CFLs Monday!!!


----------



## hempy7723 (Apr 28, 2012)

day 28 flower they are starting to smell nice. looks like the stretch is over now waiting on them to fill out a bit. blueberry haze

View attachment 2140869View attachment 2140870


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 28, 2012)

hempy your plant looks very healthy.is that blueberry haze like blue dream?


----------



## hempy7723 (Apr 28, 2012)

"cbtbudz" im not quite sure. i've never smoked it before. they were a gift from a medi friend when i got my card. he called it blaze i said what is blaze he said blueberryxhaze. it does smell like blueberrys. i have smoked blue dream before but i don't think its quite that smell


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 29, 2012)

well this is what i did with the trim.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Apr 29, 2012)

Anyone use FloraLux lights?

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-FLORALUX-250-watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-Grow-Light.asp


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 30, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> well this is what i did with the trim.View attachment 2145812View attachment 2145813


Damn CBT .. how much trim did you have? Awsome!!


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (Apr 30, 2012)

I choped the two top buds of the both plants, tested the both strains they are to havy didnt like it very match !


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 30, 2012)

thx grazz i didnt weight it but was a cigar box complete full of dry trim, prob around 2oz trim.i did end up getting some of it to turn to wax,very potent. will have you couchlocked for a couple hours and i have a very high tolerance. happy with what i ended up with for it being my first try at it.

huckle looks like it still needed more time but is nice and frosty.the smoke is heavy?get some more started if you dont already.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (May 1, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> thx grazz i didnt weight it but was a cigar box complete full of dry trim, prob around 2oz trim.i did end up getting some of it to turn to wax,very potent. will have you couchlocked for a couple hours and i have a very high tolerance. happy with what i ended up with for it being my first try at it.
> 
> huckle looks like it still needed more time but is nice and frosty.the smoke is heavy?get some more started if you dont already.


I know its not ready yet but havnt choice the summer is here and the temps are uncotrollable. The smoke is perfect very nice taste but the strain is 100% Indica and the efect is to havy this is what I didnt like!


> get some more started if you dont already


 That sentence I couldnt understand???


----------



## C.Indica (May 1, 2012)

Really?
I could have the actually canopy of buds @ 36" x 36" efficiently?
I'm not scared to keep it down at 24"-32" if it will remain more efficient & higher quality.

But if 36" really goes good, then jeez. I may never get around to building a box having to re-plan so many times!


----------



## Matchbox (May 1, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> That sentence I couldnt understand???


Some more seeds started 

Work on a proper cab, invest a bit and you'll be more than able to control temps, even in the hottest summer! OR even try outdoors or guerilla gardening XD


----------



## Grazzmon (May 1, 2012)

Chopped the last MM today 

Here is the top..



Filled up the drying box.. (three layers )



Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (May 1, 2012)

thx mb.

grazz nice nug looks like you will have some good smoke.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (May 1, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Some more seeds started
> 
> Work on a proper cab, invest a bit and you'll be more than able to control temps, even in the hottest summer! OR even try outdoors or guerilla gardening XD


 The new seeds are already started but I am almoste done whit the closet until the winter and I am going to outdoor for the summer!

I like the club, like the guys here so if you dont mind I'll hanging here posting pics and thoughts of my new plants! I am hoping until the next summer to be prepared whit new outstanding box and vent  

Grazz nice work


----------



## fucked (May 2, 2012)

Just because I'm paranoid I thought I'd ask. Can I use my 400W lamps with my 250W digital ballast? I was running the 400W lamps on a dimmable ballast at 50% (200W) before, but ended up getting a 250 ballast and still have bulbs. I know never to go up to a higher ballast wattage output, but going down seems like the only issue would be lamp life duration or lamp output at higher wattage (which I won't be going back to).

Any ideas?


----------



## Matchbox (May 2, 2012)

I reckon you could, though I wouldn't just to be safe, the bulb might not start because the 250 ballast isn't designed for it... not sure if it would heat the bulb up the the correct color temperature, have a go, worst case scenario you trip the power or blow the bulb or ballast.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 2, 2012)

Nice to see some powerpacked 250w grows. I am halfway through week 8 with 1 blackjack and 1 strawberry double dutch, both from clone and grown in hempy buckets. 

The 250w hps is the perfect size for my grow box. The box is 35" x 35" x 23.5", and my temps avg 80-84 with the lights on and 2 42w CFL's on also. Not ideal but not bad and I never really had heat issues.

Here is some pics, the blackjack is the beefier nugs, the double dutch the leafier one.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 2, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Nice to see some powerpacked 250w grows. I am halfway through week 8 with 1 blackjack and 1 strawberry double dutch, both from clone and grown in hempy buckets.
> 
> The 250w hps is the perfect size for my grow box. The box is 35" x 35" x 23.5", and my temps avg 80-84 with the lights on and 2 42w CFL's on also. Not ideal but not bad and I never really had heat issues.
> 
> Here is some pics, the blackjack is the beefier nugs, the double dutch the leafier one.


looks very nice!!!


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 2, 2012)

Awesome plants Stone!!!


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (May 2, 2012)

Awesome plants ! ! ! Is that P deficiecncy?


----------



## stoneslacker (May 2, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> Awesome plants ! ! ! Is that P deficiecncy?


I wondered that too and posted the question on my GJ. I wondered if it was a lockout of P, but didn't get a response. Flushed with str8 water Sat and Mon and will do so again tonight. I'm halfway through week 8 and they are getting close to done, so I am probably gonna just water with sweetener from here on out.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 2, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> Awesome plants ! ! ! Is that P deficiecncy?


I think that you're right, I ran into the same problem on my cheese ladies!! lesson learned!


----------



## cbtbudz (May 2, 2012)

@stone nice buds that blackjack is putting out fat nugs.


----------



## cbtbudz (May 2, 2012)

lets keep the bud porn going!

pic 1lat ogx seed 13 days in
pic2: pre98bubbax seed 18 days in. to me that is crazy only 18 days of 12/12 and has nugs full of frost.
pic3 -4: my last blue larry cutting it out of my grow gave about 15 cuts out b4 i flowered her. 13 days in. should be nice and full of top colas.
pic5-7: power @ 48 days not too much longer.using up the last of the N in the soil.man i love this strain.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (May 2, 2012)

cbt stuff .... 

little soft porn... Pakistan ryder awesome strain, awesome efect!


----------



## Matchbox (May 3, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Nice to see some powerpacked 250w grows. I am halfway through week 8 with 1 blackjack and 1 strawberry double dutch, both from clone and grown in hempy buckets.
> 
> The 250w hps is the perfect size for my grow box. The box is 35" x 35" x 23.5", and my temps avg 80-84 with the lights on and 2 42w CFL's on also. Not ideal but not bad and I never really had heat issues.
> 
> Here is some pics, the blackjack is the beefier nugs, the double dutch the leafier one.


Good job mate, looking beautiful!!



stoneslacker said:


> I wondered that too and posted the question on my GJ. I wondered if it was a lockout of P, but didn't get a response. Flushed with str8 water Sat and Mon and will do so again tonight. I'm halfway through week 8 and they are getting close to done, so I am probably gonna just water with sweetener from here on out.


I don't think it's a P deficiency, just looks like they are some nice purpley strains, they'd look a bit more ill and those buds wouldn't be as wholesome if it was some kind of def



cbtbudz said:


> lets keep the bud porn going!
> 
> pic 1lat ogx seed 13 days in
> pic2: pre98bubbax seed 18 days in. to me that is crazy only 18 days of 12/12 and has nugs full of frost.
> ...


More sick buds lol damn having trouble waiting for mine now XD



HuckleberryFinn said:


> cbt stuff ....
> 
> little soft porn... Pakistan ryder awesome strain, awesome efect!


Soft porn is still some good boob action lol XD looks tasty! is that your grow or did you buy it?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (May 3, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Soft porn is still some good boob action lol XD looks tasty! is that your grow or did you buy it?


Come on man, its my grow 


> good boob action


 XD nice one


----------



## Matchbox (May 3, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> Come on man, its my grow  XD nice one


lol yeah my bad, great job, I realized once I did the big picture  was doing a quick catch up skim/reply


----------



## ace720 (May 3, 2012)

Hey my place is starting to really stink do any one know of a odor filter that "works"?


----------



## Matchbox (May 3, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Hey my place is starting to really stink do any one know of a odor filter that "works"?


If you have a 'proper' ventilation setup with an inline fan, any carbon filter that fits will work and is a great counter measure, if you have a cab, tent or closet and can close the door. Carbon filters are the dogs bizzles.

other precautions you could take, a cheap ioniser/air purifier outside of the grow room will help, ona gel and other 'perfumes' plug-ins etc as an counter measures


----------



## ace720 (May 3, 2012)

I have a ozone thing a really good one an it's works but it's like replacing one odor for the next. And I really don't like breathing that $hit gotta run it too much. Yeah my girls in a closed tent. It's getting worm out so the temps going up now it's smelling a lil too much. I just ordered something called ORDOR SOK about 5 mins ago so I hope it works. Hope this shit don't bite me in the ass latter cause I'm being cheap.


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (May 3, 2012)

ace720 said:


> I have a ozone thing a really good one an it's works but it's like replacing one odor for the next. And I really don't like breathing that $hit gotta run it too much. Yeah my girls in a closed tent. It's getting worm out so the temps going up now it's smelling a lil too much. I just ordered something called ORDOR SOK about 5 mins ago so I hope it works. Hope this shit don't bite me in the ass latter cause I'm being cheap.


I love the smell fuck the neighbours!


----------



## Matchbox (May 3, 2012)

ace720 said:


> I have a ozone thing a really good one an it's works but it's like replacing one odor for the next. And I really don't like breathing that $hit gotta run it too much. Yeah my girls in a closed tent. It's getting worm out so the temps going up now it's smelling a lil too much. I just ordered something called ORDOR SOK about 5 mins ago so I hope it works. Hope this shit don't bite me in the ass latter cause I'm being cheap.


Would have just gone for a carbon filter, not sure how long lived those odor socks are.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 3, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> cbt stuff ....
> 
> little soft porn... Pakistan ryder awesome strain, awesome efect!
> View attachment 2151688


What light cycle did you run?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (May 4, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> What light cycle did you run?


It was 20/4 in the begining but I changed it aftar a month because of the high temps to 18/6 This result from the picture is just from 58 days froom seed but i fucked them up big time so I am happy even from this little harvest


----------



## I85BLAX (May 4, 2012)

looks pretty good to me!!!!!


----------



## kinetic (May 4, 2012)

I'm back at it, took last year off. Got three w.w. seedlings, popped three days ago in coco pellets amassed in small 4" tall biodegradable pots. Running a 3x3x6 tent with my M.H. 7 tomato, 2 basil, and 2 cherry tomatos vegging in there right now. The Beans popped and vegged under t8's and has had occasional hours in the tent. Forgoing the ffof this time for roots organic by aurora. Seedlings are 3" high, thinking I'm going to transplant into the soil today. Two seasons ago I flowered under the sun for 2 months in smart pots then moved under my hps. Any input on how long the light is good for? Two more months then get a new 3 one is my guesstimate from searching around. Going to use the Uncle Ben top method for 4 colas. I do want one male, think of a small pollination with one M and F (got a bit of research on that to do still.) Clones aren't real viable option for me so I think I will give my tops to a caretaker. Well then any thoughts?


----------



## Joos Springsteen (May 4, 2012)

*The weed to fill ya need
all that power in a tiny seed
indeed
it makes ya bleed,
beg and plead
on ya knees
crying "Please!
The pill can kill
but I can't have the plant? *


----------



## I85BLAX (May 4, 2012)

HuckleberryFinn said:


> It was 20/4 in the begining but I changed it aftar a month because of the high temps to 18/6 This result from the picture is just from 58 days froom seed but i fucked them up big time so I am happy even from this little harvest
> 
> View attachment 2153149View attachment 2153156


How did you mess up?


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (May 4, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> How did you mess up?


Well its a long story  First I had problems whit temps, after that the vinegar in the tap water for changing PH messed up the soil, then overfeeding  + overwatering, the flush saved them but little late 3 weeks before harvest...


----------



## cbtbudz (May 5, 2012)

pics under some sun


----------



## HuckleberryFinn (May 5, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2155228View attachment 2155250View attachment 2155251View attachment 2155252View attachment 2155253View attachment 2155254pics under some sun


 I like them so mach


----------



## Noob187 (May 6, 2012)

What's up 250w HPS club? Been lurking for a little bit, this thread inspired me to buy a 250, first grow with it I was very happy with the end results, 1 plant LST'd yielded 3oz despite PH issues, I was using FFOF & organic nutes, I didn't have a camera or anything then so I couldn't "join the club"  but I switched up my recipe a few times this grow I'm using pre bagged organic soil Dr. Earth's amended with some extra bat guano, & top dressed with way more than what was necessary, so she is experiencing some nute burn (hard to do with organic but NOOB mistakes are how we become PROS right?). Sadly she also hermie'd & the herm seeded her up good because it was a random bagseed & it was all I had at the time of sprouting them, I was trying to get a clone but failed until she was already in flower. Despite the trouble it looks nice & frosty can't wait for harvest, I'm thinking a week or two.. I have good seeds (Sannies Indica Mix and Sour Diesel + maybe more from Sannie soon) to work with next time in the fall because I can't afford to pay for A/c and the grow  I think I would've gotten a bigger yield out of this 1 if it didn't hermie and seed.. It could be stress it could be genetics.. When I picked out some of the seeds from the nug it smelled like this strain I bought awhile ago called "Pot of Gold" 
Peace


----------



## Grazzmon (May 6, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2155228View attachment 2155250View attachment 2155251View attachment 2155252View attachment 2155253View attachment 2155254pics under some sun


AAAhhhh.. Sunshine and Buds.. does it get any better?


----------



## mikmike (May 6, 2012)

my plants are 27 days old and just topped the one in the hydro system. i had a cal-mag def, so i increased my nuts and played with my ph letting it go to 6.2 for 2 days and then lowering it back to 5.5 and no more probs ( still ordered cal-mag just waiting for it to come in), I used epson salt (in water feeding) and eggshall ( crushed finally mixed in soil and transplanted) But i i just topped the hydro so hoping that will help her bush out and give me 2 main stems  soil grow is AMS and the hydro is Afghan Kush X Skunk


----------



## cbtbudz (May 6, 2012)

^so true!!


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 6, 2012)

Noob how long did you veg? What size pot is it in? Awesome job buddy!!!


----------



## Noob187 (May 6, 2012)

This 1 is in a 3 gallon square pot, last grow I did was in a 1.7 gallon square pot. I cracked this current grows seed in February & started 12/12 around end of March so I'd say I vegged it for like 5-6 weeks. I thought it'd stay a lot shorter than it did, but it must have some Sativa somewhere in the genetics.. Random bagseed seem'd like a good idea until I realized how easy it is to just get seeds delivered to the hood.


----------



## augurlord (May 6, 2012)

i use 6500k cfl for veg and i never turn it off and 400watt HPS on 12/12 for flower works great...flowers faster when you drop it from a all the time to a 12/12 cycle. they bud faster.remember white lights or blue for veg and reds and oranges for flower..


----------



## augurlord (May 6, 2012)

bueatiful pics man if you need help dealing with heat you might think about putting a piece of glass or plexy between your lights and plants. i run a 400watt in a 3x3x2 and it never gets over 88f.


----------



## ace720 (May 6, 2012)

I did that I put glass in my tent now my heat issues are gone&#55357;&#56835;


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 6, 2012)

Thanks Noob187!!!


----------



## hempy7723 (May 6, 2012)

day 37 flower blueberry haze. definitely got some sativa in them. buds are long and skinny. but they are solid not fluffy.

View attachment 2157065View attachment 2157070
View attachment 2157072View attachment 2157073


----------



## ace720 (May 6, 2012)

hey got a couple new pics. in week 6 of flower now an i guess things are looking ok, they'er not dead lol. I started kool bloom today and they are looking bigger already(i think)


----------



## I85BLAX (May 7, 2012)

ace720 said:


> hey got a couple new pics. in week 6 of flower now an i guess things are looking ok, they'er not dead lol. I started kool bloom today and they are looking bigger already(i think)View attachment 2157189View attachment 2157188View attachment 2157187View attachment 2157186View attachment 2157185View attachment 2157184View attachment 2157183


Frosty as Alaska!


----------



## BlackGoblin (May 7, 2012)

Hi all growers!  i have started my growing under 250w mh. i got 1 cream caramel and 1 sourkush aka headband in DWC 55L. i will use advanced nutrients sensi nutes and rhino skin . i will up pics soon as i can (then when i buy camera ) and my flowering period will go with 250w hps superplant super red bulb. sorry my bad english but i try my best!


----------



## ace720 (May 7, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> Frosty as Alaska!


Thanks bud I'm trying


----------



## Doobieus (May 7, 2012)

So a few things....

Welcome new members, great bud porn all, and good job on the info. Anyhow there's been a hell of a lot going on lately. I'm sure you've noticed my absence lol, but long story short I'm moving again. Still doing 1 month perpetual, just have to keep them in veg until the move. I should be back sometime in June or July, with a re-done way better set up. Keep it up all!!


----------



## Matchbox (May 7, 2012)

Great! Welcome back all be it briefly 

Good luck with the move.. and you better make something badass and new lol 

Stay Frosty!


----------



## cbtbudz (May 8, 2012)

looks nice ace.
Doobieus do what you gotta do man!looking foward 2 see your new setup!

I picked up a bean from a grower/breeder in my area.It is C99 crossed with either sourd or purpkush. eithier cross would be good i have tried the C99xPK gets you mellow and alert at the same time. I am actualy hoping it is male so i can start a breeding project.been wanting c99 for some time.maybe a pheno will pop out heavy on the c99 side.oh yeah the seed popped in just 2 days in paper towel method.will put in dirt manana!


----------



## Grazzmon (May 9, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> So a few things....
> 
> Welcome new members, great bud porn all, and good job on the info. Anyhow there's been a hell of a lot going on lately. I'm sure you've noticed my absence lol, but long story short I'm moving again. Still doing 1 month perpetual, just have to keep them in veg until the move. I should be back sometime in June or July, with a re-done way better set up. Keep it up all!!


Doob,
I have noted your absence girl, hope everything works out and we see you back here in a few weeks.. I'll keep looking for you on IM in the meantime..

Grazz


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 9, 2012)

ACE how long did you veg?


----------



## cbtbudz (May 9, 2012)

crast all depends on grow area and how big or small you want to go.what is going to be your growing area?


----------



## Matchbox (May 10, 2012)

Gah lost this in my recent posts link....

Still you guys are slacking hard lol  Anyways here's some recent grow pics at week 3 flower.



It's filled out a LOT more in the past week (now on week 4) and the buds are properly growing through, looking for a late june early july finish.

Stay Frosty!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 11, 2012)

Harvested my plants and I am drying them. I have a question about drying. Do I dry them till the stems snap off clean or just till they crack instead of bend? Also is it better to dry a bit less then paper bag for a while b4 I jar it or do I just go ahead and jar when it's dry?

Here is some pics of the harvest, not sure what my yield will be I am guessing around 20-25g each. The tray the finished buds are in is a 13x9 brownie pan to give some perspective. What do you guys think? Appreciate any comments or criticisms so let em rip! Thanks guys, Peace


----------



## ace720 (May 11, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> ACE how long did you veg?


mmmmm i veg for a really long time, like 7 weeks. it takes so long cuase i only use a 23w clf heres some THC BOMB i got going now


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 11, 2012)

ACE just veg with the 23w CFL right? 250 for flower? Any additional CFLs for flowering?


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 11, 2012)

SLACKER awesome bro!!! You gotta give me some pointers on Scrog dude!!! +REP for your harvest!!!
I think you have a OZ off the picture 5 plant...you don't want to dry til they snap, just bend and cracked. After a few days you can put them in jars just remember to burp them daily for the first few days to allow excess moisture to escape..great job!!!


----------



## georgyboy (May 11, 2012)

here's some bagseed i got going on right now. the 4 in the 2 gallon bags are about 25 days old maybe. the ones in the solo cups are going 12/12 and staying in those cups. Hoping for some nice big single colas at about a half ounce each from those. thats just my hopeful dreams though. The older girls were started under some cfls, then moved under the 250 mh. Today is day one under the HPS 250


----------



## georgyboy (May 11, 2012)

Ace man your girls are looking NICE!! What do you ha e between the light and the plants? How much does it help with heat and would you say that it is preventing any light from reaching the plants?


----------



## ace720 (May 11, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> ACE just veg with the 23w CFL right? 250 for flower? Any additional CFLs for flowering?


Yeah I put the same cfl I use for veg in with the 250 for flower.


----------



## hempy7723 (May 11, 2012)

week6 flower. some of the trics are getting cloudy. definitely like the topped plant growth better than the fimmed one. also i underestimated the importance of veg. next run will take longer but hopefully will have a full canopy.


----------



## ace720 (May 11, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> Ace man your girls are looking NICE!! What do you ha e between the light and the plants? How much does it help with heat and would you say that it is preventing any light from reaching the plants?


Thanks bud  I got a pice of plexiglas in there and it works WONDERFUL. My temps were a 102 in my tent with the room at 85deg now it's don't get over 91 in the tent even when it's hot as fuc in the room. I love that thing . And nope I don't lose light because I keep the glass clean. I had it in there for a week now and my plants still growing so I guess it's cool. It's summer here so if I take the glass out it will get too hot and my plants will die.


----------



## ace720 (May 11, 2012)

Looking good hempy.


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 11, 2012)

HEMPY in picture 3, which was topped and which was FIMed?


----------



## I85BLAX (May 12, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Harvested my plants and I am drying them. I have a question about drying. Do I dry them till the stems snap off clean or just till they crack instead of bend? Also is it better to dry a bit less then paper bag for a while b4 I jar it or do I just go ahead and jar when it's dry?
> 
> Here is some pics of the harvest, not sure what my yield will be I am guessing around 20-25g each. The tray the finished buds are in is a 13x9 brownie pan to give some perspective. What do you guys think? Appreciate any comments or criticisms so let em rip! Thanks guys, Peace


looks like 42-45 I agree!


----------



## stoneslacker (May 12, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> SLACKER awesome bro!!! You gotta give me some pointers on Scrog dude!!! +REP for your harvest!!!
> I think you have a OZ off the picture 5 plant...you don't want to dry til they snap, just bend and cracked. After a few days you can put them in jars just remember to burp them daily for the first few days to allow excess moisture to escape..great job!!!





I85BLAX said:


> looks like 42-45 I agree!


Thanks guys. The strains were strawberry double dutch and blackjack. The blackjack is the purply beefy looking one. So far the double dutch is finished drying and is jars, the black jack is taking longer, only about 1/3 (mostly the popcorn) is dry.

Before curing the double dutch weighed in at 31.9g. Not sure how much more weight it will lose but I should be around 24-30g on this.

The blackjack is still drying and I expect it to be around 4-8g heavier than the double dutch.

On this grow I did not veg long at all. I flipped when both apex tips penetrated the screen. The next grow should hopefully start in the next couple weeks and I will use slightly larger pots and longer veg time. I want to scrog some sativas out this time but I am having trouble finding clones so I will probably do a mostly sativa hybrid like trainwreck or OG kush.

Ill post final weights soon. Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (May 12, 2012)

Well even though my grow is over my yield is getting bigger! Apparently when I weighed the double dutch I forgot the paper bag with my biggest tops in it.  The new weight on the double dutch is 45g and the blackjack is 41.1g. All in all much more than I originally thought so I am needless to say a very happy camper. 

Thanks for the comments guys and I am looking forward to sharing my next grow. Peace


----------



## ace720 (May 12, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Well even though my grow is over my yield is getting bigger! Apparently when I weighed the double dutch I forgot the paper bag with my biggest tops in it.  The new weight on the double dutch is 45g and the blackjack is 41.1g. All in all much more than I originally thought so I am needless to say a very happy camper.
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys and I am looking forward to sharing my next grow. Peace


Looking good bro wish I had some of that


----------



## georgyboy (May 12, 2012)

Yeah ace that's a good idea I've heard of it before but never seen it in practice. I'm having temp problems too and have thought about adding a piece of glass or plexi. Cool tubes aren't an option for me really. You think I could simply hang it from the lights reflector? How much space do you have between the light and plastic?


----------



## georgyboy (May 12, 2012)

Hempy I'm guessing the one on the left is the fim and the more symmetrical one is the topped one right? why do you think the one plant grew so lopsided.


----------



## hempy7723 (May 12, 2012)

ya the one on the right is topped the left one is fimmed. they are lopsided due to a little lst


----------



## ace720 (May 12, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> Yeah ace that's a good idea I've heard of it before but never seen it in practice. I'm having temp problems too and have thought about adding a piece of glass or plexi. Cool tubes aren't an option for me really. You think I could simply hang it from the lights reflector? How much space do you have between the light and plastic?


Yeah I don't know if you can hang it directly from the light hood, maybe glass but not plexiglas. Mine is about 5 or 6 in away and the plants are right under the plexi and they are doing great.


----------



## georgyboy (May 12, 2012)

> Yeah I don't know if you can hang it directly from the light hood, maybe glass but not plexiglas. Mine is about 5 or 6 in away and the plants are right under the plexi and they are doing great.


Assuming I could figure out a way to hang it, (my plan was to punch small holes in the corner's of the plexi and the reflector, slip a string through the holes and knot it to plug the holes. make sense), is there a reason you say not to hang the plexi from the reflector?


----------



## ace720 (May 12, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> Assuming I could figure out a way to hang it, (my plan was to punch small holes in the corner's of the plexi and the reflector, slip a string through the holes and knot it to plug the holes. make sense), is there a reason you say not to hang the plexi from the reflector?


I like to have the glass a little ways away from the hood so the heat can have some room to move and cool down. I think if you have the glass right up at the hood with no air to push the heat around an away it will just get stuck up in your hood and just concentrate it self and just make your light and everything else more hot than it should be. You need some really good air moving in there, if not things just gonna get all messy


----------



## georgyboy (May 12, 2012)

ace720 said:


> I like to have the glass a little ways away from the hood so the heat can have some room to move and cool down. I think if you have the glass right up at the hood with no air to push the heat around an away it will just get stuck up in your hood and just concentrate it self and just make your light and everything else more hot than it should be. You need some really good air moving in there, if not things just gonna get all messy


I agree with you 100 percent. that's why I said I want to hang it by a string. See I'm thinking to get four strings, each about 18 inches long. Cut plexi into a 2x2 shape. Put small holes in each corner of the plexi and of the reflector. I have a reflector that opens up like a butterfly or whatever. Then hang the plexi by keeping it in place with knots in the strings. I would be able to hang it a foot or so below the light bulb. And I would hang the light so the plexi was just above the plant tops.


----------



## ace720 (May 13, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> I agree with you 100 percent. that's why I said I want to hang it by a string. See I'm thinking to get four strings, each about 18 inches long. Cut plexi into a 2x2 shape. Put small holes in each corner of the plexi and of the reflector. I have a reflector that opens up like a butterfly or whatever. Then hang the plexi by keeping it in place with knots in the strings. I would be able to hang it a foot or so below the light bulb. And I would hang the light so the plexi was just above the plant tops.


 oh ok that sounds like a really good idea


----------



## giantsalwayswin (May 13, 2012)

check out my 250w grow


----------



## georgyboy (May 13, 2012)

ace720 said:


> oh ok that sounds like a really good idea


Cool man thanks hopefully it works out like i'm imagining it.


----------



## ace720 (May 13, 2012)

hey everyone i got a couple more pics. i put some kool bloom to these things and there are getting bigger. i know yall cant see on the pics but the trys are getting fatthis is what i use for air movement8" vortex fan & 2 6"in 260cmf inline got my THC BOMB and TNT KUSH doing good tolol


----------



## cbtbudz (May 13, 2012)

A few shots of some of the girls.


----------



## Grazzmon (May 13, 2012)

Glad to see so much activity here.. my MM/BM grow is finished, everything is jarred and curing.. man I love that smell when you first open the jars .. Anyway, I had a couple clones that were going to be used in the SoG that I never did, I put them in with the BM sort of under the plants.. they never stretched but didn't die either.. here is the most interesting looking one. It's about 6 inches tall 



I also made a batch of qwiso today..



Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (May 13, 2012)

nice stuff grazz, those little ones turned reallly frosty.


----------



## mikmike (May 14, 2012)

here are my babies 5 weeks veg 

In the 5th picture u can see she is preflowering 
should i trim my my hydro plant (pic 2 and pic 6-


----------



## ace720 (May 14, 2012)

Looking pretty good mike  rep+


----------



## Matchbox (May 14, 2012)

Awesome buddage again guys  keep it up! And is that some form of wax Grazz? how do you make that?

here's my girls at 3.5 weeks flower! Getting there.

View attachment 2167105View attachment 2167106

Stay Frosty!


----------



## Matchbox (May 15, 2012)

Lol, guess what function has been re-instated... though I prefer rep when I give good advice (if I give good advice : )

Stay Frosty!


----------



## Grazzmon (May 15, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Awesome buddage again guys  keep it up! And is that some form of wax Grazz? how do you make that?
> 
> here's my girls at 3.5 weeks flower! Getting there.
> 
> ...


MB, a little trick I learned from Doob.. it's qwiso but right at the end of the purge you just scrape together and start working it like taffy between a couple blades. I got this started in the pyrex with the exacto knife. (first time I used the exacto and I'm gonna get another ) This batch was my best ever.. stuff just locks you right up..lol

Grazz


----------



## mikmike (May 15, 2012)

Well i am throwing my babies into flowering. i am doing so because it is 7 inch tall and i only have 14 inch left in my grow space . so today changed her schedule from 18/6 to 12/12 and keeping my MH bulb and grow nuts in there for about a week so it will keep the grow nice and compact and first week of flowering they need alot of N 
View attachment 2168521View attachment 2168522View attachment 2168523View attachment 2168524

the hydro grow also started pre-flowering


----------



## I85BLAX (May 15, 2012)

mikmike said:


> Well i am throwing my babies into flowering. i am doing so because it is 7 inch tall and i only have 14 inch left in my grow space . so today changed her schedule from 18/6 to 12/12 and keeping my MH bulb and grow nuts in there for about a week so it will keep the grow nice and compact and first week of flowering they need alot of N
> View attachment 2168521View attachment 2168522View attachment 2168523View attachment 2168524
> 
> the hydro grow also started pre-flowering


Have you tried to tie her down? or even taking the top off?


----------



## cbtbudz (May 15, 2012)

all i can say is its about time!


----------



## mikmike (May 15, 2012)

one i topped her ad then the one in the soil i ever lightly lsted it


----------



## cockbag123 (May 17, 2012)

hello fellow 250w'ers! check out my grow please! lemme know what you think! some nice buds going on in here its encouraging.. ive heard alot of complaints about the yields from a 250w, praying theyre wrong.. you guys seem to be doin ok!


----------



## I85BLAX (May 17, 2012)

I can't agree with the yield, I loaned a buddy my old 250 and he yielded 178.2 grams from a single chocolate rain plant!


----------



## cockbag123 (May 17, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> I can't agree with the yield, I loaned a buddy my old 250 and he yielded 178.2 grams from a single chocolate rain plant!


thats what i like to hear hehe, but he prob vegged for a long time and SCROGGED no?


----------



## I85BLAX (May 17, 2012)

Yep! And, he likes to push the limits when it comes to nutes!


----------



## mikmike (May 17, 2012)

Thats .7 gram per watt, that is really good, i am aiming for .6


----------



## ace720 (May 17, 2012)

whats up guys back with some pics, took my plant down yesterday 81/2 weeks dont know how much it weighs yet got to dry first


----------



## Noob187 (May 18, 2012)

Hey what's up dudes? I harvested my bagseed tonight. I chopped it at day 56, I had it in 11/12 for the last 4 weeks because I found out it was seeded & wanted to finish it up as soon as possible. I'm going outdoors for the summer, just planted 4 beans today, 2 herijuana and 2 sour diesel.. Wish me luck dudes, be back to the 250 in the fall/winter... In case anybody is curious, the bud smells like the strain "Pot of Gold" which is a cross of Hindu Kush & Skunk, 3 gallon pot container, topped once, no bottled nutes went into this grow, I brewed compost tea a few times to aid the decomposition of the organic soil amendments I top dressed with, I burned the shit out of her when I tried to make a "nutrient tea" (which I now advise staying away from unless your plant clearly looks hungry, than leaving it alone is usually your best option) I'm working on my own "super soil" type mix with less than half the ingredients, for less than half the money.. This grow I used amended bagged soil, next time I'm making my own mix so I hope to have no nutrient burning... In case anybody was curious the soil was Dr earth's bagged soil, it needed extra drainage, I didn't know it would but it did and my soil microbes suffered (went anaerobic on me and started stinking) however after applying the activated compost tea (1/2 cup worm castings, 1 gallon dechlorinated water & teaspoon of molasses brewed for 24-36 hours) things really started improving and fattening out in the end.. The good microbes "won" essentially but I will be checking the roots tomorrow for signs of damage... I'll report back in a couple weeks with dry weight, peace


----------



## Matchbox (May 18, 2012)

cockbag123 said:


> hello fellow 250w'ers! check out my grow please! lemme know what you think! some nice buds going on in here its encouraging.. ive heard alot of complaints about the yields from a 250w, praying theyre wrong.. you guys seem to be doin ok!


Complaints of low yield.... I've yielded high from 250w of CFL goodness no complaints with that, now with a more powerful light I currently don't have any complaints 



ace720 said:


> whats up guys back with some pics, took my plant down yesterday 81/2 weeks dont know how much it weighs yet got to dry firstView attachment 2172141View attachment 2172142View attachment 2172143


Looks like a lovely plant man! good job!



Noob187 said:


> View attachment 2172979View attachment 2172980View attachment 2172981View attachment 2172982View attachment 2172983


Nice harvest!

Good luck with the outdoor! I wish our weather wasn't so shit so I could do 1 monster plant outside... plus my garden is full of bloody greenfly and snails who aparently eat the shit out of weed plants, well the baby ones anyway, left a small plant out overnight and it got almost killed by the fuckers...





mikmike said:


> Thats .7 gram per watt, that is really good, i am aiming for .6


I'm hoping for 1g + per watt  in a dished ScrOG which would make about 8 ounces, I have 4 plants (3 topped for 4 cola's and 1 rooted clone).

My recent grows I've gotten 3 oz's off 1 plant using 250w of CFL, and 3 of these plants have a larger footprint on the screen than my previous grow sooo here's hoping I get 3oz per topped plant and say .5-1oz off the clone giving a total of 9.5-10oz touch wood XD


----------



## Noob187 (May 18, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Nice harvest!
> 
> Good luck with the outdoor! I wish our weather wasn't so shit so I could do 1 monster plant outside... plus my garden is full of bloody greenfly and snails who aparently eat the shit out of weed plants, well the baby ones anyway, left a small plant out overnight and it got almost killed by the fuckers...


Ya we have those problems too outdoors, I live in the frigid north, what I do is I start them off indoors a couple weeks before putting them outside.. I also use containers this year so I can move the plants to force them to flower early


----------



## ace720 (May 18, 2012)

This shit smell good. Like lemons


----------



## I85BLAX (May 18, 2012)

ace720 said:


> whats up guys back with some pics, took my plant down yesterday 81/2 weeks dont know how much it weighs yet got to dry firstView attachment 2172141View attachment 2172142View attachment 2172143


she's looks so pretty and green!


----------



## hempy7723 (May 19, 2012)

Ace very nice top/lst job there man +rep
noob187 also good job man keep it up

heres some pics of my plants blueberry [email protected] days flower. most trics are cloudy just a few starting to turn amber. im definitely gonna chop at 8weeks. i learned alot from first run like get better soil and veg alot longer. also the first run was mainly to see if i could contain the stank which i did. also i think i have real low humidity but i have no way to check it so i ordered a thermometer / hygrometer from ebay. my next run will be 2 blueberry 4zips is my goal. good luck guys and cant wait to try it in a few weeks.


----------



## cbtbudz (May 19, 2012)

smoking a blunt of power with 1/2g of power wax! about to be stuck for a couple hours!and hitting some bluelarry wax out of the omicron vape pen.if you smoke concentrates and dont have a vape pen get one. 1 g of wax in the vape pen last easily 1.5 months hitting it everyday.


----------



## Matchbox (May 20, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> smoking a blunt of power with 1/2g of power wax! about to be stuck for a couple hours!and hitting some bluelarry wax out of the omicron vape pen.if you smoke concentrates and dont have a vape pen get one. 1 g of wax in the vape pen last easily 1.5 months hitting it everyday.


Damn that's ridiculous! might have to invest and actually make some wax this go round XD

How do you find those portable vapes? I just been looking into them lately and there's quite a lot of choice lol.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 20, 2012)

Starting up my second grow! Wanted to do some sativa doms and originally was going to do trainwreck and og kush. Unfortunately the og cuttings had not put roots down yet, so I am going with blueberry and trainwreck. Both are sativa dom and should finish around 9-12 weeks. Went with bigger hempy buckets this time, they are almost the same height but have 80% more volume, and made my screens slightly bigger by about 20-30%.

Some pics of the finished bud from my last grow with a weeks cure on it and then a pic of my new ladies freshly transplanted into their new hempy homes.


----------



## cbtbudz (May 20, 2012)

they have them in the medclubs around me, the omicron i got mine a few months back.it was $80 and came with a unfilled cartridge.i like the omicron because it is refillable,others are not you have to buy the filled cart from the dispensaries for around $50.i just make my own wax or just buy some and refill it myself.in the few months i had it i have only filled it 2 times.i havent checked into the newest ones so i dont know if they are any better, also got to love the fact you can use them just about anywhere, if your outside no one would be able to smell it.i have used mine indoors at work and no even notices.


----------



## cbtbudz (May 20, 2012)

pics1,2.pre98bubbax
pics3,4.bluelarry
pics5,6.plat ogx
pic 7. seedling and veg plants.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 20, 2012)

The pre-98 is looking great!


----------



## kinetic (May 20, 2012)

Day 20 from when the seeds popped through the dirt. 250w in 3x3 space. w.w. from amsterdamseedbank


----------



## I85BLAX (May 20, 2012)

seedlings looking strong!!


----------



## cbtbudz (May 21, 2012)

lol the turtle watching your plants.


----------



## C.Indica (May 21, 2012)

Hey guys, My 250w reflector has a 12" square area,
I'm basically planning on a 24"-30" square grow area.
Should I really go up to 36" square like the "guys" say I should?

Based on current observations I'm not so comfortable going past 24" really.
Thanks!


----------



## Grazzmon (May 21, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Hey guys, My 250w reflector has a 12" square area,
> I'm basically planning on a 24"-30" square grow area.
> Should I really go up to 36" square like the "guys" say I should?
> 
> ...


36" square would be about the max limit, under that is fine it just limits the number of plants you can have. If you stay at 24" square 2 plants LST'd will fill your cab nicely.. 

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (May 21, 2012)

Here are some pics of the clones I had flowering with the BM Grow that I harvested about 2 weeks ago. I put them in the cab with the MM clones (about two weeks ago )



Latest Grow (MM Clones)



Grazz


----------



## kinetic (May 21, 2012)

C.Indica said:


> Hey guys, My 250w reflector has a 12" square area,
> I'm basically planning on a 24"-30" square grow area.
> Should I really go up to 36" square like the "guys" say I should?
> 
> ...


I second the 36" max limit as well, I would split the difference @ 30". I don't see a whole lot of space that I waste, I supercrop to help the lower branches. I'm thinking of using uncle bens topping technique for 4 colas, though I'm a little impatient this year and may just go trim to allow more vert. growth on one. I also found that in the 36" space that I like to take the top first and let the lower fillout a bit.


----------



## Noob187 (May 22, 2012)

Okay guys, dried harvest weight is in on my last harvest: only 1oz & 16 grams.. Which is fine because like I said it was seeded, I didn't know how badly, but the whole bottom half of the plant was seeded & airy  but on the upside its a very good quality, minus the seeds bud of this quality would go for $250-300 around here, and my last harvest was 3 oz.. Total in this grow I have invested about $700 (rounded-up rough estimate).. I'd say I'm doing pretty good despite my shortcomings, especially considering I am not growing to sell and I never buy in bulk, so I always pay around $300 an oz for the good medical quality stuff.. I quit smoking the mids because its all swag compared to the strains that were bred for perfection. I'm making cannabutter with the 16 grams (lower seedier nugs) and saving the oz to smoke for my efforts


----------



## stoneslacker (May 22, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Here are some pics of the clones I had flowering with the BM Grow that I harvested about 2 weeks ago. I put them in the cab with the MM clones (about two weeks ago )
> 
> View attachment 2178236View attachment 2178237
> 
> ...



I never knew midget porn was so hot.


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 22, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Here are some pics of the clones I had flowering with the BM Grow that I harvested about 2 weeks ago. I put them in the cab with the MM clones (about two weeks ago )
> 
> View attachment 2178236View attachment 2178237
> 
> ...


Woah man those don't look to healthy, no offense.. Also it looks like you have some PM going on in your coco.. Be careful..


----------



## Grazzmon (May 22, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Woah man those don't look to healthy, no offense.. Also it looks like you have some PM going on in your coco.. Be careful..


Verde.. do you mean the purple midget buds don't look too healthy? It's probably because they have been 12/12 for about 18 weeks (had them at the bottom of the BM grow) I'm just waiting to see if they stretch at all. Since I doubt that they will, I'll probably be clipping them in the next couple days.

I had planned on taking a month or two break from growing, but since these clones survived I figured I'd do a low maint, low expectation grow with them. I'm also not expecting much stretch, the three plants are clones that I kept under a single CFL during the last grow (12 week veg under a 26 watt CFL). I really didn't expect them to make it (tough little bitches ). 

As far as the PM, I am assuming that you mean mold? There is some salt build up on the hydroton, no mold at all..

Grazz


----------



## rufusgrower (May 22, 2012)

Some pics of my Super Critical from green house seeds, day 24 of flowering


----------



## cbtbudz (May 22, 2012)

nice rufus.is it reaching critical mass yet?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Verde.. do you mean the purple midget buds don't look too healthy? It's probably because they have been 12/12 for about 18 weeks (had them at the bottom of the BM grow) I'm just waiting to see if they stretch at all. Since I doubt that they will, I'll probably be clipping them in the next couple days.
> 
> I had planned on taking a month or two break from growing, but since these clones survived I figured I'd do a low maint, low expectation grow with them. I'm also not expecting much stretch, the three plants are clones that I kept under a single CFL during the last grow (12 week veg under a 26 watt CFL). I really didn't expect them to make it (tough little bitches ).
> 
> ...


Pweh! Glad your on top of that then! Fun little experiment 

and yeah PM= powdery mildew.. Thats what I thought it looked like but dissolved salts makes sense!


----------



## georgyboy (May 23, 2012)

bagseed day 2 flower


bagseed day 11 flower
View attachment 2180950View attachment 2180953


----------



## sick.nick (May 23, 2012)

Can please somebody help me design grow box. 

I have: 
old box 50cmx50cmx77cm (19&#733;x19&#733;x 30,3&#733
250 hps in cool tube, cooled by 125mm 150 m3/h toilet fan
Pots filled with coco 10cmx10cmx10cm (1 liter) 
Ventilation 68 cmh computer fan with carbon filter Le Filtre Fleece 150m3

With this setup I have about 50 cm (20&#733 of growing space.

Will it be enough space? WIll it heat too much ?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 23, 2012)

I'd say itll be too much heat, granted your only using a 68cmh computer fan

and id get at least 24x24x 4-5ft for space... youll need 10-12 inches from the bulb to your plants + pot height as it is.


----------



## FrankyFish (May 24, 2012)

Have anyone grown Shiva skunk? Some people say it's 60 day strain, and some say it's 80 days. Both had 20% amber trichs with similar setup. These are my 2 babies at 40 days of 12/12. Sensi says 45-55 days, but I usually add 10 days to what breeder says.
250hps, biobizz grow, bloom, topmax. 10l pots, 220cfm blower, temps 26,5C...


----------



## cbtbudz (May 24, 2012)

FrankyFish said:


> Have anyone grown Shiva skunk? Some people say it's 60 day strain, and some say it's 80 days. Both had 20% amber trichs with similar setup. These are my 2 babies at 40 days of 12/12. Sensi says 45-55 days, but I usually add 10 days to what breeder says.View attachment 2182043
> 250hps, biobizz grow, bloom, topmax. 10l pots, 220cfm blower, temps 26,5C...







very nice they look healthy


----------



## georgyboy (May 24, 2012)

Wow fish, those buds look nice. did you top the plants in veg? +rep


----------



## hempy7723 (May 24, 2012)

here we go blueberry haze chopped @ day 56 flower. i got 102g wet from the fimmed one and 100g wet from the topped one. the fimmed one had more small popcorn nugs and the topped one had less but larger buds. gonna give it a proper cure then ill try it out. im currently 5week clean cause trying to get new job so i cant try it. hopefully by the time its done curing ill be all set to go. heres some pics.


----------



## DANKxGROWER (May 25, 2012)

hey guys, great grow everyone! I'm planning on starting a 250w grow and I was wondering if anyone had exp with this "kit" http://www.ebay.com/itm/250-Watts-Digital-HPS-Grow-Light-Giant-Wing-Hood-Sun-Lamp-Reflector-Ballast-250W-/180890185915?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1de530bb#ht_2409wt_1002 i know "you get what you pay for" but this is just one of my many options.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

hell if you get a couple of grows out of it, then it has surpassed paying for itself.


----------



## FrankyFish (May 25, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> Wow fish, those buds look nice. did you top the plants in veg? +rep


I sure did.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

FrankyFish said:


> I sure did.


and they look damn good!!!!


----------



## FrankyFish (May 25, 2012)

DANKxGROWER said:


> hey guys, great grow everyone! I'm planning on starting a 250w grow and I was wondering if anyone had exp with this "kit" http://www.ebay.com/itm/250-Watts-Digital-HPS-Grow-Light-Giant-Wing-Hood-Sun-Lamp-Reflector-Ballast-250W-/180890185915?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a1de530bb#ht_2409wt_1002 i know "you get what you pay for" but this is just one of my many options.


I wouldn't count on that timer though. You should get a contactor relay to be safe in 12/12.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 25, 2012)

I only use digital timers myself!


----------



## cbtbudz (May 26, 2012)

the pre98 is looking good, plat ogx looks real sativa dom.and blue larry just doing what she does.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 26, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2185787View attachment 2185792View attachment 2185793View attachment 2185795View attachment 2185796View attachment 2185798View attachment 2185799View attachment 2185801View attachment 2185804View attachment 2185788View attachment 2185790the pre98 is looking good, plat ogx looks real sativa dom.and blue larry just doing what she does.


very nice looking ladies! +rep


----------



## kinetic (May 26, 2012)

Day 26 from seed.


----------



## georgyboy (May 26, 2012)

Mouth-watering buds cbt. Good work.


----------



## hempy7723 (May 26, 2012)

cbtbudz pic #6 is outstanding realy nice job there. here we go new grow coming up. i got 2 mother plants from a compassion club. im gonna veg till i fill my space (hopefully within 1-2 months) then bud. i got them veggin under a 200w floro. these are mother plants so they got bud sites all over. i stepped up my game a bit and got some real nutes. i got the go box. heres some pics.


----------



## cbtbudz (May 26, 2012)

thanks guys heres a pic of herb iq that i use to track my plants
harvest weight for the 4 plants that are shown on that screen are
36 day bluelarry 3.5oz
36 day power 2.5
7.8 day power 4 oz
77day bluelarry 3.5
not to bad for 250w.i like this active thread.


----------



## Grazzmon (May 27, 2012)

The Midget's are getting a final flush. I checked the trics, there's alot of amber so I figure they are done .


Grazz


----------



## mikmike (May 28, 2012)

mikmike said:


> View attachment 2168521View attachment 2168522View attachment 2168523View attachment 2168524


Well 13 days in flowering and my plants have more than doubled in size. i dont know what to do since it is so close to the light ( heat not issue since right next to the light the temp is 78 )Should i get some thread and start to tie her down. in the quote area is what my plant looked like 13 days ago and now it has grown 15 inch it was only 7 inch. Now it is 22-23 inch tall and bushy as hell


----------



## cbtbudz (May 28, 2012)

try to tie them down.if they are only 13 days in they will prob stretch a good amount more.


----------



## mikmike (May 28, 2012)

yea i know thought it would double it was so tiny 13 days ago and it has bushed out and over double in size i am in shock, never had a plant explode so large. i knew it would go up in height but the width is insane it 5 times larger or more. going to tie her down tomorrow since lights turn off in 30 min


----------



## Grazzmon (May 28, 2012)

mikmike said:


> yea i know thought it would double it was so tiny 13 days ago and it has bushed out and over double in size i am in shock, never had a plant explode so large. i knew it would go up in height but the width is insane it 5 times larger or more. going to tie her down tomorrow since lights turn off in 30 min


When you do tie them down try to use something that won't cut into the stem. I have always used a wax coated string to reduce the risk of mold and I'm sure everyone here that has tied down will have a preference, just stay away from anything that will hold moisture or cut into the plant.

Grazz


----------



## mikmike (May 28, 2012)

Thank you very much i am just so happy about this size i cant wait to see how it progresses


----------



## cbtbudz (May 28, 2012)

good point grazz.1 time i used thin eletrical wire and next thing you know the wire had cut in the main stem so deep it healed over the wire and the wire was there until harvest,i got lucky to problems arose from it. now i use garden ties.


----------



## I85BLAX (May 28, 2012)

mikmike said:


> Well 13 days in flowering and my plants have more than doubled in size. i dont know what to do since it is so close to the light ( heat not issue since right next to the light the temp is 78 )Should i get some thread and start to tie her down. in the quote area is what my plant looked like 13 days ago and now it has grown 15 inch it was only 7 inch. Now it is 22-23 inch tall and bushy as hell
> View attachment 2188273View attachment 2188275View attachment 2188276View attachment 2188292View attachment 2188293View attachment 2188294View attachment 2188295


Nice setup!! +rep


----------



## kinetic (May 28, 2012)

nice setup indeed mikemike!


----------



## mikmike (May 28, 2012)

Thank you very much, this is my best setup, just wish i had more overhead room. but u work with what u got  and she is big. her strain is Afghan Kush X Skunk. My next grow is super lemon haze nxt i think


----------



## Grazzmon (May 29, 2012)

Dwarf Mystic harvest pics..


Latest grow about 2 weeks flowering..




Grazz


----------



## Kalebaiden (May 29, 2012)

Without reading anything after my last post and before this post...

I'm back for another growing season, hope to see some familiar tags and i'll keep you all posted on my progress.

This year is;

Kaya Gold
Blue Mystic
God Bud

I don't know what will pop, or even if any of the beans are viable anymore but lets find out together.


----------



## East Coast Pro (May 29, 2012)

CBT got a journal you update in?


----------



## I85BLAX (May 30, 2012)

mikmike said:


> Thank you very much, this is my best setup, just wish i had more overhead room. but u work with what u got  and she is big. her strain is Afghan Kush X Skunk. My next grow is super lemon haze nxt i think


Afghan kush x skunk is some flame! This was my first order from W.O.S.


----------



## kinetic (May 30, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> I have always used a wax coated string to reduce the risk of mold


Like lacing cord, aka 12 cord, aka 9 cord. I use it professionally.


----------



## mikmike (May 30, 2012)

well i had to move my grow area, i moved my plant into my closet because i ran out of space because she was shooting up to quickly. so she is now in my closet just going to get some ducting and going to vent it into my attic. ill be getting ducting tomorrow pic will soon folllow


----------



## Matchbox (May 31, 2012)

Looking wicked guys! They look like some wack but tasty buds Grazz!

I'll stick some pics up later tonight of my grow progress, just gotta wait 'til lights on!


----------



## mikmike (May 31, 2012)

okay here are the pics. moved from my stealth box to my closet because it is way to bushy and tall for my box. 

I am having a huge issue now. HUMIDITY my res drops water level and humidy sky rockets to 90% and temp to 96 degrees and my ppm goes from 900 to 1300. so i have to fill her up again and adjust ph. i am thinking about adding ducting to the ceiling. will that help solve my issue of heat. because i think it is the heat causing all my probs. i am adding frozen water bottles to my res to keep temps down. All i have to say is stealth box is easier this closet is killing me. i hope i dont get mold on my bud  any help i would very much appreciate it


----------



## Kalebaiden (May 31, 2012)

I just started 14 beans;

13 Lemon Skunk
1 Kaya Gold

I'll whittle it down to 4 girls indoor and any other girls can get put in the bush.


----------



## Kalebaiden (May 31, 2012)

Oh yea, Hi Grazzy. It's been awhile.


----------



## Matchbox (May 31, 2012)

mikmike said:


> okay here are the pics. moved from my stealth box to my closet because it is way to bushy and tall for my box.
> 
> I am having a huge issue now. HUMIDITY my res drops water level and humidy sky rockets to 90% and temp to 96 degrees and my ppm goes from 900 to 1300. so i have to fill her up again and adjust ph. i am thinking about adding ducting to the ceiling. will that help solve my issue of heat. because i think it is the heat causing all my probs. i am adding frozen water bottles to my res to keep temps down. All i have to say is stealth box is easier this closet is killing me. i hope i dont get mold on my bud  any help i would very much appreciate it


Best way to solve it is to enclose it a lot more within the closet area, literally build a wooden box around it and make a proper little grow room, that way you can extract heat and humidity a LOT better and generally control the environment better. Because it's a harder to control the ambient humidity and temp of a whole room (which your closet is in), than it is to control a more enclosed area, which is why your small stealth box works better, just make a bigger box on the same principle as your stealth box 

And you shouldn't get moldy buds just yet, they aren't far enough along to be that affected, still that environment is very bad as it is at the moment.

As I promised anyway, here's some pics:

View attachment 2193428View attachment 2193429View attachment 2193430


----------



## mikmike (May 31, 2012)

Matchbox thank you very much. I might do that not sure yet but thank you for that idea. Only reason i am not sure if ia m going to do it is i have built my stealth box just need to learn to veg less lol. but thank you for that suggestion i might do it since i have 2 by 4s at my moms house and dry wall as well. so i might just do that thank you. this forum has helped me out alot thank you guys so much


----------



## Matchbox (May 31, 2012)

mikmike said:


> Matchbox thank you very much. I might do that not sure yet but thank you for that idea. Only reason i am not sure if ia m going to do it is i have built my stealth box just need to learn to veg less lol. but thank you for that suggestion i might do it since i have 2 by 4s at my moms house and dry wall as well. so i might just do that thank you. this forum has helped me out alot thank you guys so much


No worries, with a good exhaust fan you'll be yielding time and time again in perfect conditions


----------



## mikmike (May 31, 2012)

true true i could make one my veg and my other flower. that is an idea. i will probably pick up those 2 by 4s. Then get dry wall cut it and put Mylar on it. and then use extract fan to get heat out and throw that air in the attic. need to get anther ballast and cool tube


----------



## Grazzmon (May 31, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Oh yea, Hi Grazzy. It's been awhile.


lol... Yeah Kali it has been a while  Welcome Back.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 1, 2012)

2 more weeks!! Then I get to show you all the new setup joy!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 1, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> 2 more weeks!! Then I get to show you all the new setup joy!!


 Thank the Gods ... been missing you Doobs. 

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 1, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Looking wicked guys! They look like some wack but tasty buds Grazz!


Hey MB.. the buds are still drying but like the MM they are giving off a nice Blueberry(ish) smell.. I figure I'll get a taste in about a month..


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 1, 2012)

What's up guys. Matchbox your scrog is looking pretty good man, what are the dimensions. here's my lady, day 22 of flower. I also have some 12-12 from seed in solo cups, but I made their soil too strong and they are starting to burn. how do I stop this? I'm thinking about potting them up but would at least like to have them sex first.

View attachment 2194554View attachment 2194556


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 1, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> What's up guys. Matchbox your scrog is looking pretty good man, what are the dimensions. here's my lady, day 22 of flower. I also have some 12-12 from seed in solo cups, but I made their soil too strong and they are starting to burn. how do I stop this? I'm thinking about potting them up but would at least like to have them sex first.


Cheers man!

My Screen size (because it's dished) is about 1m x 40cm whereas my cab is only W-80cm x D-40cm x H-85cm. Yay for surface area!

you can help the 12/12'ers by giving a good flush, run about 3x the amount of water as there is soil in the pots through, do it about 3 times over a week, that should leech out the worst of it, or you could pot them into 'cooler' soil when you pot up. It helps to pot up while they are still in the 'veg' phase of your 12/12 from seed  that way your not overly stressing the plant too much when buds start to form.

Stay Frosty!


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks man. I think I will pick the best looking of the plants and pot them up right now. Hopefully I get a few females. I have some root pouch fabric pots on their way in the mail but I think I will save them for the next grow because they likely won't be here until next Wednesday at the earliest and possibly as late as two Mondays from now.


----------



## hempy7723 (Jun 1, 2012)

new grow veg'in reg blueberry. i got 1' more veg then i'll switch to flower. and last batch curing blueberry haze


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 2, 2012)

mmmmhmmmmmmm








GOttttta love that home grown. In fresh mason jars none the less! Nice mate!


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 3, 2012)

plat ogx.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 3, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> plat ogx.View attachment 2197159View attachment 2197160


Damn CBT, you always seem to have some awesome strain going.. looks super!!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 3, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> plat ogx.View attachment 2197159View attachment 2197160


Wow! That looks stellar. Props cbt


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks.im always on the lookout to find new or top notch strains.genetics has a lot to do with it.and if i find a bagseed i always pop it just to see if it can be a keeper. unfortunalty the 1 and only cut i did of this plat og died. oh well should pick up a couple more strains in a couple weeks.i droppd off a nug of pre98 to a good collevtive and the same day thay hit me up looking for a cut of it and a Lbow.glad to be in a area where good genitics are not too hard to find. i am really excited to try willie nelson i picked up pure landrace sativa. picked it up as a 3" clone about 9" now and a lot busier but know it will be a 12+ week strain. anyone tried harlequin?sp?. high cbd strain .


----------



## mikmike (Jun 4, 2012)

Well been a while since i have updated. Here are my babies at 19 days in flowering. I have decided to try something new with this grow. I run 5 days HPS and then 2 days MH. my PPM right now is at 920ish and my plants love that. i went to 1050ish and got little nut burn on the tips, so i dropped it and so far looks great. Water temp is 68. I had to move my plant from my wardrobe thingy to my closet. lesson learn dont veg for 5 weeks lol nxt time veg for 3 lol.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 4, 2012)

This is my poetry update, for which my words shall flow.
I shall tell you of my little ones and let you watch them grow.

Where I stated once, all beans had popped I may have spoke too soon.
Kaya popped, all on her own and is 2.5cm at noon.

My Lemon Skunk or whatever it was, is behaving rather oddly.
Six shot up, seven did not and the ones that did are scroggly.

Two at 5, one at 4, one is bent and one is twisted.
i just want one to survive the batch, so I keep them misted.

Hearty stock, that Kaya Gold. It's stem is thick already. 
The Lemon Skunk is lean and tall. I'm still hoping for a Betty.

Temps are low, a breeze blows in and they lightly sway around.
My fan is box, the light MH, neither make a sound.

Too soon for smell, it matters not but when it comes the time.
A filter for it, I shall make of carbon, nylons and twine.

A dryer hose, and rubbermaid have always been my friends.
my unstealthy stealth cab will be with me till the end.

250 watts are all I use, I grow entirely organic.
the set ups cheap, the herb is good and I never need a mechanic.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 6, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Dwarf Mystic harvest pics..
> View attachment 2189931View attachment 2189932View attachment 2189933View attachment 2189934View attachment 2189935
> 
> Latest grow about 2 weeks flowering..
> ...


Pretty cool, these buds were from 4 clones that I put under the last grow, they were dwarfed because they only got side lighting and whatever made it through the canopy. Dried weight is just under 1/2oz.. bonus bud . I jarred it yesterday and when I opened it this morning, smells like cat piss? Here are some picks of the dried buds and the latest grow at 3 weeks.



Grow..



Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 6, 2012)

looks good grazz.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 7, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> looks good grazz.


Thanks CBT, I did a one hit tester (shake) and I am very happy .. taste and smell was very nice for not being cured yet.. oh yeah, it put me on my arse...lol.


----------



## Broseidon (Jun 7, 2012)

Well I'm back for my second grow ladies and gentlemen! It's good to see Grazzmon's buds looking great as usual.

I'm using 5 gal buckets with fox farm soil for this grow. I haven't even used nutes yet and the plants are doing well 5 weeks in. One major difference in this grow compared to the first is the cool tube which I made. It allows me to get the light so darn close compared to without it! Should be great for flowering which I'll start within a week.

I have a good feeling the plant on the right is a male  but lefty is looking great!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 7, 2012)

How did you make your tube? i've been contimplating the same


----------



## mr.lightgr3en (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey you guys im starting a new grow andi just bought a 250whps bulb now I have the socket for it with a cord but dont have a ballast can I still use it like that?


----------



## hempy7723 (Jun 7, 2012)

broseidon what were the temps before the diy cool tube (good job btw). and what are the temps after. heres my ladies still veg'n maybe a few more weeks till flip.


----------



## hempy7723 (Jun 7, 2012)

mr.lightgr3en said:


> Hey you guys im starting a new grow andi just bought a 250whps bulb now I have the socket for it with a cord but dont have a ballast can I still use it like that?


just make sure the bulb is hanging the right way vertical or horizontal. but ya get a cheap reflector asap


----------



## mr.lightgr3en (Jun 7, 2012)

hempy7723 said:


> just make sure the bulb is hanging the right way vertical or horizontal. but ya get a cheap reflector asap


Thanks for the quivk response yea im going to make a reflector with a cooltube on it I just wanted to make sure if I needed the ballast or not its my 2nd grow hopefully everything comes out good and thanks for.this thread im learning alot


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 7, 2012)

^mr get you a ballast you do need 1.if you didnt no one would buy 1. spend a couple bucks and get 1 you can do with out reflector but not a ballast.go vertical. i want to build a light mover a get another 250 so i can hang a MH vert.so far my plans involve a closet rail cut to size and old motor.need to work out the wheels i dont want them to get stuck while im gone and burn out. any1 got a suggestion as for the wheels? i want to get around 2 gpw. i think it would be easy using a light mover.i had already made a plant rotator works really good but not for very big plants just 2 much weight when they are full of water.

jw why do you think the right 1 is male bro.they look good short node distance.

look at those shiny leafs hempy!


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 8, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> How did you make your tube? i've been contimplating the same


KidStone,
I think if you just google "diy cool tube" you will find the info you need. The hardest part will be finding a Corning Bake-a-round, you can find them on ebay most of the time but look in your local thrift stores first.. it may save you a few $$. I saw one in a thrift store for like $15, I didn't need it at the time but grabbed it up anyway and I'm glad I did. I am going to use it when I get my veg area back up.. switch the 6" store bought cool tube out to the 400MH veg area and put the DIY in the cab.

Grazz


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah, i've seen the write-ups that involve cutting the bottom of the jar off.
Wasn't sure if there was another method.


----------



## Broseidon (Jun 8, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> How did you make your tube? i've been contimplating the same


like grazzmon said it's with a bake around. Pretty much followed this, but you'll probably have to do some trial and error with the rod brackets to get a good fit with your bulb.

http://forum.grasscity.com/do-yourself/184802-diy-best-cool-tube.html


hempy7723 said:


> broseidon what were the temps before the diy cool tube (good job btw). and what are the temps after. heres my ladies still veg'n maybe a few more weeks till flip.
> 
> View attachment 2203825


Thanks hempy. I'm actually not growing in an enclosed space and it's in a basement so I don't have much control over temps. They stay in the acceptable range though. I mostly built it so I could get the light a lot closer which I can. My first grow I had to keep the bare bulb almost a foot or further away or it would cause heat stress, with the tube I can get the plant within 2 or 3 inches. Huge difference and it should help my yield a lot


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 8, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Yeah, i've seen the write-ups that involve cutting the bottom of the jar off.
> Wasn't sure if there was another method.


The bake-a-round is a pyrex tube, no bottom to cut and it's pyrex so no chance of breaking because of heat..


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 9, 2012)

This is my Kaya Gold



Here is the images of the Lemon Skunk, something is seriously wrong with them. they've been looking like zombie plants from their germ.



These are my B-52s



This is my set up for the babies, I'm aiming for 2 girls out of all of them.
The B-52s are feminized and their my first feminized seeds ever so I'm not sure on what their going to do.



Thoughts, feelings and every tip you can think of would be appreciated.


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 10, 2012)

Hey guys it's been awhile. Here's my bag seed at day 30 of 12/12.
View attachment 2206617


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 10, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> This is my Kaya Gold
> Here is the images of the Lemon Skunk, something is seriously wrong with them. they've been looking like zombie plants from their germ.
> 
> These are my B-52s
> ...


The Lemon Skunks don't look too bad sometimes they start with dodgy first leaves... Are they DNA's version of Lemon Skunk? 'cause I had some of them and they went a bit curly like that to start with, fixed up a few more weeks down the road.

As for those in the troughs, I'd get them replanted into individual pots, leave them much longer and even moving little seedlings will be a bitch 'cause the roots tangle!

And to everyone else, I'm not going to multi-quote everyone , Nice buds great work 

Stay Frosty!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 10, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> The Lemon Skunks don't look too bad sometimes they start with dodgy first leaves... Are they DNA's version of Lemon Skunk? 'cause I had some of them and they went a bit curly like that to start with, fixed up a few more weeks down the road.
> 
> As for those in the troughs, I'd get them replanted into individual pots, leave them much longer and even moving little seedlings will be a bitch 'cause the roots tangle!
> 
> ...



I don't have the room for splitting them up but I can partition the kids with some cardboard in the soil until sex shows. Then it's chopping time for the boys and transplanting for the three strongest girls, assuming I get three.


----------



## Broseidon (Jun 10, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> jw why do you think the right 1 is male bro.they look good short node distance.


Hey cbt. I just took a couple pics to show how different the branching is. I think it looked a lot shorter in the first pics because I've been LSTing both of them. 

Look at all the branching on the left one, and how stretched out the nodes are on the right!


I switched to 12/12 yesterday so I'll find out soon enough lol


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 11, 2012)

^i see.well keep it up. and yeah youl find out soon enough lol.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 11, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> The bake-a-round is a pyrex tube, no bottom to cut and it's pyrex so no chance of breaking because of heat..


Bought one last night on eBay!


----------



## smokin away (Jun 11, 2012)

I've been using a 250 hps full spectrum is the back of my walk in closet. It has a cool tube and fits my requirements for heat and electricity. I use a small fan that runs with it. I guess it's about 3x3.5 ft or so. Three plants work great but there have been as many a six plants under it. I still have limited luck with production compared to my outdoor plants. They flower real nice but the buds just don't get very big. I'd post a pic but I still feel oppressed.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 12, 2012)

Well there was a surprise the other day.

I tried my best to pop a Jamaican bud bean and it just wouldn't germ. I started it the same time as the B-52s.

So I stuck it in the soil thinking that I just wasted a peat puck and lo and behold the power of nature, wouldn't you know it but the damn thing sprouted



Some of the Lemon Skunks look good, others still seem stunted, withered but growing a tiny bit






My Kaya Gold is doing great


The B-52s are looking well



and the over all scene is nice


I forgot to partition them so i'll get on that before the next update. I may even thin out the scraggly ones. I don't want to waste time and effort on a shit plant.


----------



## ActionHanks (Jun 12, 2012)

Recently invested in a 250,175,150 dimmable digital ballast.





my lamp cord looks like this though, so i bought a mogul socket that looks like this





(Sorry if these are large photos) 
I am by no means electrically inclined, and im poor so i really would rather not short anything. White to white, black to black? What about the neutral ground green cord?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 12, 2012)

I have no idea, how would you hang the light once everything attached?


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 12, 2012)

action be careful man,get some type of pro help.also maybe ask in grow room design?you dont want to be poor and homeless.


----------



## Broseidon (Jun 13, 2012)

ActionHanks said:


> Recently invested in a 250,175,150 dimmable digital ballast.
> my lamp cord looks like this though, so i bought a mogul socket that looks like this
> (Sorry if these are large photos)
> I am by no means electrically inclined, and im poor so i really would rather not short anything. White to white, black to black? What about the neutral ground green cord?


White to white and black to black like you said. The green wire should be grounded to something metal (this is a safety feature in case something goes wrong)

Here's my DIY cooltube. You can see the green wire not attached here but I grounded it to the hood soon after.


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 13, 2012)

Your ground wire needs to be connected to something that runs into the ground, other wise it won't do anything when the time comes. I don't think grounding it on your hood, which is connected to your ducting, is the best idea. I may be wrong though, it's been a good while since i took electricity 101.


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 13, 2012)

When you buy one of those euro wing reflector's (the cheap bendy ones) they come grounded to the hood so I don't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 13, 2012)

just some pics,the bluelarry starting to lighten up a little on the leafs.last 2 pics is the platogx


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 13, 2012)

oh yeah im waiting for any of the stores in my town to get some soil. you can tell its outdoor season. people buying all the bags.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 13, 2012)

Is it really planting season for outdoor already? Jeesh.


----------



## eside (Jun 13, 2012)

i think it doesn't matter white to white or black to white..... it'll work ether way , that green wire is for ur protection , electricity wont hit u if it has a way to go in to the ground , it will not damage any equipment in case something goes wrong cuz the excess electricity will go in to the ground.... like someone said before , if u connect the green wire to ur reflector and in some way wires come in contact with the metal hood on the reflector and u touch it , u wont get hurt... cuz the electricity from the white or black wire will not go in to ur body but in to green wire and safely to the ground, if u don't have proper grounded plug/socket in ur house , this will not work... and i dont know about ur country but most public housing buildings in my country do not have that , they connect grounding wire to the 0 wire with a plug , no third wire... that may or may not be the case with ur house /apartment


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 13, 2012)

Just popped a couple seeds a few days back. They are my Mystical Mutant which turned out to be very awesome.. nice berry, fruity smell and a social to couchlock buzz and so far the best medicine I've had for my thoracic/cervical pain. Since I didn't keep any clones one of these will be kept as a mother. The other pics are the clones I kept under a single 100 watt (26 real watts) CFL for about 10 weeks while waiting for the BM/MM grow to finish up. Looks like I'm going to have another midget grow since they haven't stretched much at all since putting them in flower about 4 weeks ago.



Grazz


----------



## Broseidon (Jun 13, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> Your ground wire needs to be connected to something that runs into the ground, other wise it won't do anything when the time comes. I don't think grounding it on your hood, which is connected to your ducting, is the best idea. I may be wrong though, it's been a good while since i took electricity 101.


I don't know much either to be honest, but the green wire was grounded to the hood from the factory when I hacked it up for my cool tube. So it's probably good enough.



Matchbox said:


> When you buy one of those euro wing reflector's (the cheap bendy ones) they come grounded to the hood so I don't see why it would be a problem.


Correct! I hacked it up with a dremel lol but I reused the wiring and socket.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm thinking that I want to try a hydroponics set up. Whats easiest and most basic for a single plant and what are must haves and what are should haves?


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 13, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm thinking that I want to try a hydroponics set up. Whats easiest and most basic for a single plant and what are must haves and what are should haves?


I'd say ebb&flow would be the easiest and you could probably set it up for a single plant by the size of tray you use. For a single plant I'd probably go with a 4" rockwool cube and fill the tray with hydroton. There is a post here on RIU I think that explains the DIY Ebb&Flow set up.
Must haves:
Tray (I used a Plastic Cement tray from HD)
Fittings (available online)
Hose
Pump (Harbor Freight)
Timer
Resiovour <sp> (rubbermaid tub, fit to your area.. I use a 20 gal but only fill it with 10 gals)
and all the other stuff you already use to grow.

Grazz

BTW: I'm thinking of trying soil..lol


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 13, 2012)

I make some fighty mine buds from my dirt, they taste different but humidity is an issue.


----------



## WiFi650 (Jun 13, 2012)

I have a few ?'s
I currently use a 150w hps with built in ballast. How much hotter would a 250 be? (maybe less with a remote ballast?)
Any opinions on a 250 mh/hps combo light like this one? http://htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-Ultimate-250w-HPS-&-MH-Grow-Light.asp


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 13, 2012)

Check this one out

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/250W-Digital-Ballast-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-/370622128347?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564acce0db#ht_3775wt_1396


----------



## slotr1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Maybe someone here can answer my question. I'm new to using metal halide lamps and would like to know if MH bulbs that say aquarium lighting are usable as grow lighting? They seem to be rated much higher in kelvin units than grow bulbs and I am not sure if they are usable with my 250w system. Any help is appreciated. Thank You


----------



## slotr1 (Jun 13, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Check this one out
> 
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/250W-Digital-Ballast-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-/370622128347?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564acce0db#ht_3775wt_1396


I have this system and not real happy with the MH lamp, not really seeing any difference in growth compared to my cfl grows. . I also had a problem using the yo yo hangers, probably just me, so I switched to ratchet hangers. I've been growing with cfl's so I'm new to this and feeling my way through.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 13, 2012)

you probably can't use them effectivly, I suggest spending the 11 dollars and getting a light off an ebay store


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 13, 2012)

grazz go soil,i would like to see the results.
slotr1 yeah you can use those bulbs.not the greatest flowering bulb but it will work, good for veg and should keep the stretch down in early flower.


----------



## slotr1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> you probably can't use them effectivly, I suggest spending the 11 dollars and getting a light off an ebay store


I'm using a 250w MH bulb that came with the system it just doesn't look like the plants are reacting any different than when I was using cfl's. I'm wondering if the bulb supplied with the kit is sub par and maybe this would be an upgrade. If you could point me to this $11 bulb I would appreciate it.





cbtbudz said:


> grazz go soil,i would like to see the results.
> slotr1 yeah you can use those bulbs.not the greatest flowering bulb but it will work, good for veg and should keep the stretch down in early flower.


With the system I have ( http://www.ebay.ca/itm/250W-Digital-Ballast-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-/370622128347?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item564acce0db#ht_3775wt_1396 ) I will flower with the HPS bulb. As I stated above I'm thinking these bulbs supplied with the system are not that good. The aquarium lights have very high Kelvin rating.
Thanks for all your help guys.
250W watt Metal Halide Mogul |SE| Bulb ​ Available in: 10K, 14K, 20K


​


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 14, 2012)

slotr1 said:


> I'm using a 250w MH bulb that came with the system it just doesn't look like the plants are reacting any different than when I was using cfl's. I'm wondering if the bulb supplied with the kit is sub par and maybe this would be an upgrade. If you could point me to this $11 bulb I would appreciate it.



This isn't ebay but it'll work for you.

http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/250-watt-standard-metal-halide-lamps/

Kelvins are the spectrum of light production I believe, I'm thinking you mean Lumens or candle power in which case higher is better 99% of the time.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 14, 2012)

Red rover, red rover I call Racerboy71 over.

Get your 250 abandoning ass back in here!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 14, 2012)

slotr1 said:


> I have this system and not real happy with the MH lamp, not really seeing any difference in growth compared to my cfl grows. . I also had a problem using the yo yo hangers, probably just me, so I switched to ratchet hangers. I've been growing with cfl's so I'm new to this and feeling my way through.



Yeah bro, my 250 came with MH and HPS bulbs. I never bothered to use the MH, but the HPS "seemed" to do great, I've gotten some nice smoke off that bulb.
However, i recently spent $12 on a GE Lucalox bulb. All I can say is holy shit. I grow 12/12 from seed, and one of my plants is nearing the end. About a week after I started with the Lucalox, the bud just grew gargantuan. It's probably gained an extra 40% mass in the last week and a half. 

Nowadays, you really don't even NEED to run a MH for veg anyway.

Here's what i bought, it's 2100k
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-250-Watt-GE-Lucalox-Lamp-grow-light-bulb-HPS-High-Pressure-Sodium-eye-250w-/230807537453?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bd33872d


----------



## slotr1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> This isn't ebay but it'll work for you.
> 
> http://www.1000bulbs.com/category/250-watt-standard-metal-halide-lamps/
> 
> Kelvins are the spectrum of light production I believe, I'm thinking you mean Lumens or candle power in which case higher is better 99% of the time.


I am talking about light spectrum when I say kelvins. I thought they were important, that's what made me noticed the aquarium bulbs with with 15,000 and 20,000 kelvin rating compared to other MH bulbs with 4000 to 6500 kelvins.
The bulb I am using is rated 4000k and 25,000 lumens. Maybe I'm expecting more than I should with the MH and HP setup after using cfl's all these years. Thanks for the link, I have purchased many a cfl from them.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 14, 2012)

First, a lesson in light temperature.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Color_temperature

Followed by a lesson in photosynthesis.

http://www.emc.maricopa.edu/faculty/farabee/biobk/biobookps.html

I believe you may be the subject of someones typo.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 14, 2012)

To be fair, I got really lazy and still haven't partitioned anything or culled the weak.

*ON TO THE UPDATE!
*
Kaya Gold is doing wonderful, (s)he? is doing well, is handling the heat good and otherwise is a nice plant.

There's even a tiny tag along that sprouted, I don't know what it is but i'm going to let it grow.



Here are the Lemon Skunks, I don't know what it is but the plant strain seems to be shit. After this grow I'll never use these again.



These three pictures are all Lemon Skunk, all germed and planted the same time with the same treatment.



Now on to the B-52s

Not much to say about them yet, seeing as their feminized I'm hoping against hope for no herms.



Finally my Jamaican Bud

Seeing as this was a special extra pop up that I din't really count on I'm going to pray for a girl.




Give me your thoughts, feelings and feedback.

After they show sex I will only keep the strongest 3 or 4.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 15, 2012)

No ones posting regularly in here?

My name is Kalebaiden and I grow pot. What do you think?


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> No ones posting regularly in here?
> 
> My name is Kalebaiden and I grow pot. What do you think?


 I like the way you think..lol


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey man I like the Kaya Gold I was gonna buy some from Nirvana and try a guerilla grow with it but I chickened out. It'll be fun to watch it grow inside. This past week I've been very disappointed with the size of my one bag seed female. Today I realized that even though I have her in a 2 gallon grow bag, the soil barely comes up past the halfway mark. This poor little plant has been trying to flower in about a gallon and a quart of soil. So today I did something crazy, I cut the bag open and transplanted her into a 3 gallon root pouch. I honestly think this was a zero stress transplant. I did it in very dim lighting. I cut the bag on two sides and opened it flat. I had the root pouch right next to me, the bottom already full of good soil. I picked up he root mass and set it in the root pouch, then gently filled it in around the edges, and then I watered very lightly with molasses. Do you think this helped or hurt my plant? It is day 36 of 12/12 and she's looking like a fast finisher.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 15, 2012)

i dont think it will hurt your plant you should see it green up in couple days.i like to add some type of bennies when i transplant helps with the stress too. if your not organic i would use some superthrive.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 15, 2012)

lol wondering same thing. i think ths site is under construction,


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 16, 2012)

yes it seems to be the case. Things keep getting moved around and stuff. I like the new look though, and the activity stream helps you get into the forums without feeling overwhelmed by so many post. I just watered with a high fungus tea about three days ago, and the soil has ewc and mychos in it so I didn't feel the need to add any. If I had thought ahead of time though, I would've done the transplant when I had fresh tea. I have superthrive, but it seems sketchy and I don't want to add it to my organic grow. The smell alone makes me feel kind of weird. Any experience using it in an organic grow? I know the compound is man made and illegal in a few states.


----------



## ace720 (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey I'm on every day. I just don't post because I'm still in veg.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 16, 2012)

i used to use it before i went organic.i just didnt know if you were growing organicly or not.if there is already mycos, then great. fungus tea huh? what did you use to make that?humic and fulvic acids fungi and mollas?


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 16, 2012)

For the fungus dom tea I used a dry mix of worm castings, mushroom compost, some rolled oats, kelp meal, and rock phosphate. I got it moist and set it up in the cabinet above my fridge for 2 days. The stuff was covered in fuzzy white mycellium and I just threw that in a bucket with de-chlorinated water and an airstone and let it bubble for another 2 days. This is not MY recipe, I got it here:
http://arclight3d.com/Tea%20Time.pdf

I have used all three teas mentioned there in this grow, and I have had healthy growth throughout the grow. I blame the yellowing and small size on the tiny root mass.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 16, 2012)

Lets see your pictures folks, I'll post mine later today.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 16, 2012)

​(from left to right)

(3) B-52s
(3) Lemon Skunk
(top white rim cup) Lemon Skunk
(bottom white rim cup) B-52
(red rim cup) Jamaican Bud
(milk carton) Kaya Gold

The B's look good, I pulled two lemons, I felt they were a waste of time and resources. the lemon in the cup has leaf issues, the Kaya is experiencing a bit of heat stress, but then again it's fucking hot in here.​


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 16, 2012)

bluelarry getting closer but still has a little way.re veging a bluelarry clone that i took in flower. last couple pics are platogx


----------



## hempy7723 (Jun 16, 2012)

i am starting 12/12 today on these 2 blueberry. i got to make room for my own clones 4x gdp 4 way lst


----------



## Broseidon (Jun 16, 2012)

Just noticed some pistils today and I was right! lefty (the prettier/bigger one) is a girl and righty was a male (he's gone now poor guy)



now she gets all the attention


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 17, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> Just noticed some pistils today and I was right! lefty (the prettier/bigger one) is a girl and righty was a male (he's gone now poor guy)
> 
> View attachment 2215919
> 
> now she gets all the attention



Whats up with your lower leaves on the lefty?


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 17, 2012)

^^they look shaded


----------



## Broseidon (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah BLAX is right. I'll pull her out from under the HPS and get some better pics when she really starts budding!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is the Kaya Gold (,ilk carton)
Lemon skunk (bottom white rim solo)
Jamaican (red rim solo)
B-52 (top white rim solo)



These are my Lemon Skunks in the bin




Here are my B-52s that are in a bin



This is my currant lay out (don't worry, this will change)


----------



## rufusgrower (Jun 19, 2012)

day 49 flower, smelling and looking great. only a couple cloudy trichomes ,
leaves starting to yellow and im gonna give them a flush on day 53 or 54 is that correct ? should i flush then next water use nutes or use straight water from then on , hopefully i will be harvesting around day 63 but it might end up going longer, just gonna to keep checking trichs and when i see some amber im going to harvest 
(plants really needed a water in these pics i dont usually let them get like this )


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 19, 2012)

once you start your flush, just use straight water from that point on.


----------



## rufusgrower (Jun 19, 2012)

how long before i think its time to harvest do u think i should start ?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh hell no, those won't be done for several weeks still.

You have the bud, but it needs to swell up, which it does in it's last few weeks of growing.

I'd say give it one more round of nutrients and then the next times it needs water, just feed it regular water.


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 19, 2012)

Two weeks is about the norm.


----------



## rufusgrower (Jun 19, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Oh hell no, those won't be done for several weeks still.
> 
> You have the bud, but it needs to swell up, which it does in it's last few weeks of growing.
> 
> I'd say give it one more round of nutrients and then the next times it needs water, just feed it regular water.


thanks for the help but i didnt say that i should harvest them soon though just wondering how long before harvest i should start to flush . i think i've got a bit over 2 weeks left did u mean more by saying several ? glad to hear that there gonna get fatter cant wait till harvest !!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 19, 2012)

....

I had a 420 moment......(-_-)[SUP];[/SUP]


----------



## 10acjed (Jun 19, 2012)

Newbie here, starting my first indoor grow and saw this thread.
Originally planned on doing a T5 grow, but once I got it going and did more research decided to go with a 250W instead. Considering its the same W, its really a no brainer being i can keep it cool. 
My seedlings are still under the T5 for now, but will be going with a SS2 250W switchable.

My box is in a closet, 54"L x 24"W x 66"H. Well vented, good airflow. Still working on tightening it all up.

Considering a scrog at the moment and just focusing on the kolas. 
Not really sure what the best method would be with my setup.


----------



## ActionHanks (Jun 19, 2012)

Got everything configured properly, and GROUNDED :]

Ran a bare bulb (250w, obviously) temp test today, and im running the cool tube for another 2.5 hours before i get any definitive results, but right now, with a 112cfm exhaust and passive intake, we're looking at 

92- bare bulb

84- cool tube 

These are both measurements taken 5'inches from the bulb, aka the "sweet spot"
Cant wait to move into the new place.


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 20, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Newbie here, starting my first indoor grow and saw this thread.
> Originally planned on doing a T5 grow, but once I got it going and did more research decided to go with a 250W instead. Considering its the same W, its really a no brainer being i can keep it cool.
> My seedlings are still under the T5 for now, but will be going with a SS2 250W switchable.
> 
> ...


Have a look at my previous scrog grows and my recent one in a week or so  then you'll want to ScrOG forever! I love it!


----------



## 10acjed (Jun 20, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> Have a look at my previous scrog grows and my recent one in a week or so  then you'll want to ScrOG forever! I love it!


Thanks, I did browse through this thread, and followed a few links looking at other peoples setups. I like your box. I didnt know whether or not I could cool a HPS so I built mine for the T5 to fit (49"L) which makes it tough to put a door or anything on it being I only have about 12" of space in front of the box. Not really a big deal, just will need to figure it out before flowering so I can try and contain the smell. 

But the ScrOG setups I have seen look nice, and while I do have plenty of space to grow up, I would rather just utilize the optimal light area with bushes instead of trees. I read around and saw a chart that puts the optimal light area for a 250W HPS being 3'x3' and up to 8 - 12" depth? Is that about right?

This first crop is really just an experiment and experience to get my feet wet.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 20, 2012)

Well another Lemon Skunk went for crap, I'll post a photo of it in a bit but i'm certain that i'm going to have to pull it.


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 20, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Thanks, I did browse through this thread, and followed a few links looking at other peoples setups. I like your box. I didnt know whether or not I could cool a HPS so I built mine for the T5 to fit (49"L) which makes it tough to put a door or anything on it being I only have about 12" of space in front of the box. Not really a big deal, just will need to figure it out before flowering so I can try and contain the smell.
> 
> But the ScrOG setups I have seen look nice, and while I do have plenty of space to grow up, I would rather just utilize the optimal light area with bushes instead of trees. I read around and saw a chart that puts the optimal light area for a 250W HPS being 3'x3' and up to 8 - 12" depth? Is that about right?
> 
> This first crop is really just an experiment and experience to get my feet wet.


ScrOG really does maximize yield and is pretty much perfect for lower powered lights  3x3 seems about right! by 8-12" depth do you mean height above the canopy? 'cause yeah that's about right too, you want roughly a foot of space between your tops and the bulb!

Some Panda Poly stuff will be great for a front door, more like a tent flap! grab some velcro and cut a slit in the front, staple the poly to the top and side edges of the grow box, that way you don't need to 'open' anything just pull apart the velcro! that should contain smell so long as you have a good extraction system!

Good luck! I must say the 250's don't penetrate too well but they do the job, if you can, get some supplemental in there, just a few low watt CFL's will help a lot!

EDIT: Just updated my grow journal here's some eye candy  everything's looking beautiful!

Amnesia Lemon 

View attachment 2220708View attachment 2220709

Left: White Widow, Middle: Sour Candy, Right: Amnesia Lemon
View attachment 2220707


----------



## 10acjed (Jun 20, 2012)

I was thinking something along those lines, right now I have 2 48" reflective pieces attached and overlapped top/bottom, and I have about 6"+ on either side, I can pull in in and split/overlap the middle vertically and attach with velcro strips...

Also I think if I make a 2 peice folding door I could make a 24" or so opening and seal the rest. 
I will have equal intake/exhaust in the end as well using matching fans to push/pull the air. 

And what I meant by "depth" yeah basically highth above canopy, or the "effective" grow area from the bulb. 3' x 3' with a little headroom, and then how "tall" of plant ideally.

What I am planning at the moment will be clipping to keep them all short, and going to a 12/12 and see what happens.... 

Based on your grow, and many I have seen here I think the 250W will do for my needs, and not going to be greedy right now. Maybe look into a 400W in future, but thats why I stick around here, so guys like you can show me that a 250W will do the trick even tho the guys in the 400 & up clubs say no LMAO


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 20, 2012)

looking good match.


----------



## hempy7723 (Jun 20, 2012)

@rufusgrower
looks real good man +rep 2weeks prob at most they look done but only the trics can say for sure.


@10acjed
welcome to the club you wont regret the hid over the floro. and if you upgrage you can use the 250 for veg'n


@Matchbox
man mouth watering top shelf +rep. you pulling around 4zips per run? thats what im hoping to get to.


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 21, 2012)

hempy7723 said:


> @Matchbox
> man mouth watering top shelf +rep. you pulling around 4zips per run? thats what im hoping to get to.


Cheers! I ususally get 2-4 zips per plant in ScrOG  so I'm aiming for a minimum of 6oz from all 3 plants! Touch wood XD


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 21, 2012)

Looking good everyone  

Grazz Update....

I am in the process of starting over.. my midget experiment came to an end yesterday when I found some nanners  .. I moved them out of the cab and I'm flushing them, even though they herm'd they aren't going to the compost pile . They are nice and frosty so I'll dry and cure them, never hurts to have an extra mason jar sitting around just in case the the personal stash runs out...lol. To be safe for future grows I will be doing a thorough bleach water scrub of the cab and grow area over the weekend.
Fortunately the timing couldn't be better, I will be getting some clones from a friend (old school grower) next week, he doesn't know the name of the strain but has been cloning and growing it for over 25 years and I am the first person he is sharing it with . I also just happened to have popped a few of my "Mutant" beans about 14 days ago, just moved them to 1 gallon smartpots a couple days ago and after the room is sanitized I'll get them under the MH.

I shared some of the "mutant" after the last grow with the guy that's giving me the clones and he was very impressed, since I'll be keeping one of my "mutants" as a mother (along with one of the "old school" clones ) I'll be able to return the favor as soon as I can clone it.


Grazz


----------



## rufusgrower (Jun 21, 2012)

i just found a few amber trichomes on one of the buds when i have mostly clear and and quite a few cloudy, isit normal to get a few random amber trichromes when the rest of the bud doesnt look finished ?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 21, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> i just found a few amber trichomes on one of the buds when i have mostly clear and and quite a few cloudy, isit normal to get a few random amber trichromes when the rest of the bud doesnt look finished ?


yup, your almost at harvest time now.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 21, 2012)

I need this heat wave to end, my indoor grow is killing itself with this heat and there's fuck all I can do about it.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 21, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I need this heat wave to end, my indoor grow is killing itself with this heat and there's fuck all I can do about it.


Raise the light, crank the AC.. Wait it out, and look forward to winter !


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 21, 2012)

As much as I'd love too, there is no AC.

I raised my light, set three fans going and I'm praying that this heatwave passes soon.


----------



## Broseidon (Jun 21, 2012)

Just picked up a 6 inch carbon filter. Thing is HUUUGE. I think it'll be overkill for my one plant lol


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 21, 2012)

Unless your growing the smelliest of the smelly herbs I think your good now.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 21, 2012)

match i think you can get that.decent goal.grazz post up the new girls


----------



## hempy7723 (Jun 21, 2012)

heres a few pics day 12 of 12/12. two blueberry clones lst'd. i just noticed a few hairs. and a little lady bug porn.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 21, 2012)

love the lady bugs! are they store bought?


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 22, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> match i think you can get that.decent goal.grazz post up the new girls


Not much to see yet but..



I am trying coco this time around.. no more stepping on those damn hydroton pellets 

Here are some pics of the dwarf girls that herm'd on me..



Grazz


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 22, 2012)

If a herm was planted out in the bush and allowed to pollinate itself, would those seeds be 'feminized' or would they be sterile?


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 22, 2012)

^chance to be either


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 22, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> If a herm was planted out in the bush and allowed to pollinate itself, would those seeds be 'feminized' or would they be sterile?


generally they would be feminized, like most feminized seeds they would have the hermi traits but more unstable. My mutant seeds are from a grow I had a while back that were heat stressed, all of the seeds that I have used from that grow have been female. If you use seeds from a hermi you just have to be very careful during the grow.. no stress and they will be fine.

Grazz


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 22, 2012)

Is there a difference between hermie feminized seed vs. feminized seeds made by the silver method?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 22, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> Just picked up a 6 inch carbon filter. Thing is HUUUGE. I think it'll be overkill for my one plant lol


Hell yeah brochacho.

I have the 400cfm 6inch phresh filter... thing kills it... also loving my 6 inch max fan 330cfm.. so quiet I can't hear it over my oscillating fans. Though i'm running 400w now  

I can't find a good 400w club


----------



## hempy7723 (Jun 22, 2012)

ya the lady bugs i got 300 from amazon for $8 dollars delivered. i put them in the fridge till i need then add 6-10 when i dont see any or see small webs. they come alive quick from fridge.


----------



## 10acjed (Jun 22, 2012)

Well I am officially in the club... Right time right place, walked into a closing sale and nabbed this 250W MH/HPS Switchable for 110 bucks... Also got 2 bags of Fox Farm Ocean Forest, wanted the happy frog but they didnt have it...



Transplanted into the 1gal today and put under the MH for another week - 10 days before switching.
Have my intake & the white fan blowing on the plants and the bulb, put my hand under it and can feel the heat from the light, and the cool air from the fans.


Added a little fan to suck hot air out the top, going to tighten it up and add a duct


Temps are reasonable I think, 77 is as cool as it can get, its sits around 82 most of the time once closed up


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 22, 2012)

Here's a link to some banners for your sig

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide-384.html#post6383812
https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide-382.html#post6373875


Here's the post that explains how to sig it.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide-385.html#post6388607


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey all sorry for the delay still settling in and getting set up. Ran into a couple of snags but all is well, should have the computer set up hopefully by tonight. Set up probably tomorrow, keeping it short and sweet as I'm posting from my mobile phone. Thought I'd post here as I have gotten some messages of concern from other places. Soon.... keep it up all, great job!!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 22, 2012)

I just set up my DIY Rubbermaid CFL box, I put the test plant in already (the one I was going to pull). I'm using it as a temp tester, if it gets worse fast then I'll have to figure something out for better temp control. I put a new fan in the exhaust, and used the large comp fan as my internal air mover.

-2 Rubbermaid totes
-aluminum tape
-3 blue cfls
-1 red cfl
-small computer fan for active intake
-large computer fan as internal air mover
-personal plug in fan for active exhaust

I'll let you know how the test plant fares. It is stunted as it is, so the only indicator that I'll be looking for on it is leaf curling and die off.


----------



## 10acjed (Jun 23, 2012)

A couple questions:
1: how far off the light for 2 week old plants? I have mine about 15" now.
2: Do you start your seedlings under a 250W, or do you use flo's?

I still have my T5, but would like to sell it and try to get some of the cash I put out back ans was hoping I can just use this switchable for all stages...


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 23, 2012)

You can start them under the 250 if you want, I use my LED 

you want to keep it just over a foot above for small seedlings, shouldn't be too hot for them!


----------



## 10acjed (Jun 23, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> You can start them under the 250 if you want, I use my LED
> 
> you want to keep it just over a foot above for small seedlings, shouldn't be too hot for them!


Ok thanks, I put them at 12" right now, staying cool and seem to be liking the new light


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 23, 2012)

DOOBIE! I missed you.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 23, 2012)

10acjed said:


> A couple questions:
> 1: how far off the light for 2 week old plants? I have mine about 15" now.
> 2: Do you start your seedlings under a 250W, or do you use flo's?
> 
> I still have my T5, but would like to sell it and try to get some of the cash I put out back ans was hoping I can just use this switchable for all stages...


MB already answered the MH distance, but if you can take the heat you can drop it closer. However 82 is a bit on the higher side of temps, so I would probably keep it at a foot. As they get older you can drop it down closer, again if your setup can handle that heat. Welcome if I haven't welcomed you already 10ace. 

I prefer my T5's in all honesty, it has better performance all around. MH is nice don't get me wrong, my girls just seem to like the T5's more. The heat is very manageable and the growth isn't too bad imho. If you have a stretching issue, bump up the hours of light to 24/0 - 20/4. In that range your nodes should grow tighter/closer together.



Kalebaiden said:


> DOOBIE! I missed you.


Lol I missed you all too!! I was jonesing for the 250 club lmao.

=========================================================================
Ah and I start setup today, will probably just setup the Veg tent at the moment. If I get both tents/closets done today cool, if not meh no worries lol. It's good to be back=].


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 23, 2012)

So I have an issue now.

The landlord wants to rent out our third room to a student, and has hired housekeepers to take care of the place.

When they showed up today it was a surprise to say the least, it's the first time i've heard of this. So I sent them away saying I need to hear this from the landlord before I let strangers into my house.

My plants don't smell yet, their in a secure location and their medical so i'm not worried but what a freaking trip.

Get woken up to three old ladies with Tim Hortons telling me their going to clean my house.


----------



## 10acjed (Jun 23, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> MB already answered the MH distance, but if you can take the heat you can drop it closer. However 82 is a bit on the higher side of temps, so I would probably keep it at a foot. As they get older you can drop it down closer, again if your setup can handle that heat. Welcome if I haven't welcomed you already 10ace.
> 
> I prefer my T5's in all honesty, it has better performance all around. MH is nice don't get me wrong, my girls just seem to like the T5's more. The heat is very manageable and the growth isn't too bad imho. If you have a stretching issue, bump up the hours of light to 24/0 - 20/4. In that range your nodes should grow tighter/closer together.



Thanks. My temps are manageable, yet high. I am 82 in the box, but with the fans blowing under the light its about 80, and thats a 12". I will probably start the next batch under the MH and see how it goes... Trial n error...
Didnt realize you could force them to not stretch by the lighting.. Good info..

When do you switch to the HPS? same time as the 12/12 or wait a week?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> So I have an issue now.
> 
> The landlord wants to rent out our third room to a student, and has hired housekeepers to take care of the place.
> 
> ...





So you rent an apartment, and your landlord is going to rent out one of your rooms? I'm confused. lol


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 23, 2012)

smoke time!some of that plat ogx!FIRE! i wish i would have made more clones of her(lesson learned dont try new shit on clones you have 1 of).sativa dom soaring high,no ceiling.sp? o well still more fire coming from this garden.


----------



## I85BLAX (Jun 23, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> smoke time!View attachment 2224813View attachment 2224814some of that plat ogx!FIRE! i wish i would have made more clones of her(lesson learned dont try new shit on clones you have 1 of).sativa dom soaring high,no ceiling.sp? o well still more fire coming from this garden.


This bud looks so dank!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 23, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> So you rent an apartment, and your landlord is going to rent out one of your rooms? I'm confused. lol



Me and a roommate rent rooms in a house, the place has been just us for about 5 months and now the landlord wants to rent out the third room.

As soon as we see him next we're telling him that we're going to rent the third room ourselves.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 23, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Me and a roommate rent rooms in a house, the place has been just us for about 5 months and now the landlord wants to rent out the third room.
> 
> As soon as we see him next we're telling him that we're going to rent the third room ourselves.


Is it just the 2 of you in the house now? Or does the LL live there too?

But yeah, good idea. Just rent it out if you can afford it. Turn that room into your new grow op! lol


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 23, 2012)

Nah, the room will be storage for the both of us till September when we rent it out to a friend. I don't need a whole room to grow my plants for personal. As soon as pot becomes legal in it's entirety I'll use my room for that and sleep on the couch.

and the LL doesn't live here


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 23, 2012)

So you rent an apartment with a roomie, and your LL is trying to force you to live with a 3rd?

LOL, that's fucked up


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 23, 2012)

*REPOST FROM DIFFERENT THREAD*


So these are the ones showing a deficiency

View attachment 2225066View attachment 2225067

Their Lemon Skunk and I've had nothing but problems from them, these three were the best of the bunch and i'm hoping for one girl from the three.

The leaves are light green with darker veins.

The set up is a simple closet grow in a locked room. No AC, three fans and open air for exhaust.


View attachment 2225068

This is my Kaya Gold, aside form the recent heat stress, nothing is wrong with it and this ones my favorite.

View attachment 2225069View attachment 2225072View attachment 2225073

This next one is a Jamaican Bud, a little small for 10 days but meh, I wasn't expecting this bean to pop anyways.

View attachment 2225070

Here's a side view showing the height and node spacing

View attachment 2225074

These are my B-52s, I didn't expect them to be a short variety

View attachment 2225075View attachment 2225076View attachment 2225071


This was my first indication that the Lemon Skunks were crap seeds

View attachment 2225077View attachment 2225078

The oldest plants are 30 days from seed, the youngest are 24. The loner in the Rubbermaid tote is one of the oldest and since it's stunted and sickly (I'm pulling it soon) I thought I'd test my tote out with the new fan and see if it dries, dies or grows.

All soil has vermiculite, perlite, top soil (old and new) and some peat.

The plants were started in jiffy pucks and fed nothing but water for the first two weeks, then when the colytedons started to discolour I fed 1/4 strength GO nutes, then water then 1/2 str nutes and I just gave them plain water.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 23, 2012)

*sidenote*

We just spoke with the landlord and he said we can rent the place for an extra 25 bucks each but he's cutting off the cable and internet.

Since I pay for my own internet separately anyways (I'm a big gamer) and we never watch TV this is a cool deal.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 23, 2012)

$50 for an extra room? deal

But no cable? I'd be lost without Barrett Jackson! lol


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 23, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> $50 for an extra room? deal
> 
> But no cable? I'd be lost without Barrett Jackson! lol



..I was forced to watch a whole damn marathon of that farking show......needless to say i'm not so big on the cars. I'd have rather watched the home and garden channel


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 23, 2012)

bwahahaha Barrett Jackson ftw!!!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 23, 2012)

Dear god no, I'd rather watch Road to Avonlea or My Little Pony, hell I'd rather watch paint dry than any more Barret Jackson.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 23, 2012)

Oh and Racer, I'm telling.

DOOBIE!!!! Racer abandon us for a better lighting system.

I think he should be spanked and made to grow a 250 grow as funishment!


----------



## Broseidon (Jun 23, 2012)

One week down! (sorry about always taking HPS pics)


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 23, 2012)

Are those topped?


----------



## Broseidon (Jun 23, 2012)

I topped her once but mostly LSTd so I could get that nice even canopy.


----------



## 10acjed (Jun 23, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> I topped her once but mostly LSTd so I could get that nice even canopy.


Thats looking real nice.
planning on the same thing for mine, going to top some but not all to see which goes better. But going to tie it all down to get a nice level canopy.. 
Next grow I will try a ScrOG and see how that goes.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 24, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Thanks. My temps are manageable, yet high. I am 82 in the box, but with the fans blowing under the light its about 80, and thats a 12". I will probably start the next batch under the MH and see how it goes... Trial n error...
> Didnt realize you could force them to not stretch by the lighting.. Good info..
> 
> When do you switch to the HPS? same time as the 12/12 or wait a week?


No problem, I switch to HPS when I switch to 12/12.



Kalebaiden said:


> Oh and Racer, I'm telling.
> 
> DOOBIE!!!! Racer abandon us for a better lighting system.
> 
> I think he should be spanked and made to grow a 250 grow as funishment!


Lol I knew that was going to happen eventually.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 24, 2012)

I pic'd, you pic?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 24, 2012)

My temps are 86 almost constantly with all this hot weather.
It's a sealed closet, and I keep the door open for about 10-11 hours of the 12hr light period.
It's not my place so I can't simply cut a hole in the wall to vent out hot air.
I made my own cooltube that has a 4" inline fan push the air through, but the air just goes right back in the room. I wish someone made a tiny a/c but I can't find one.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 24, 2012)

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/Desktop-Air-Conditioner/880370/product.html?SID=1rtxvd2l7bpuk&PID=4003003&AID=10654383


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 24, 2012)

Something like that would be awesome, but it runs on 2 D batteries. You need to buy a cord but I don't see it for sale anywhere.
I wonder how long the ice lasts, and if it would even put a dent in my heat issue.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 24, 2012)

Alternative?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0008JFNPU/ref=asc_df_B0008JFNPU2067998?smid=AO44X8DCPV0V0&tag=nextagusmp0355802-20&linkCode=asn&creative=395105&creativeASIN=B0008JFNPU


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 24, 2012)

LOL, not trying to be picky but that thing has some very poor reviews. Most say it doesn't work.
LOL, Any other ideas?

It needs to be small (remember i'm in a coat closet), and electric so i can run it off a timer.
GO! lol


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 24, 2012)

http://www.delonghi.com/corporate_en/products/pac-w10ah/


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 24, 2012)

I guess I'm gonna have to keep looking. That thing is large! I was hoping to find something that will sit up on a shelf at the top of my closet.
Not to mention that thing costs more than my entire grow op. I only need to cool about 50 cubic feet.

Thanks anyway, LOL I don't want to take up your entire sunday!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 24, 2012)

I keep getting directed to a USB personal air conditioner, if you want to replace an old outlet with one that has built in USB support I'd suggest this.

http://www.gadgetvenue.com/personal-air-conditioner-handycooler-09030035/


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 24, 2012)

Good news everyone!

I have my first plant of this batch starting it's alternate leaves, sexual maturity is just around the corner!​


----------



## Matchbox (Jun 25, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> View attachment 2225936
> Good news everyone!
> 
> I have my first plant of this batch starting it's alternate leaves, sexual maturity is just around the corner!​


lol  just reminded me of the new season just out XD

Welcome back Doob's! hope you got all your shit sorted 

And if I go to a 250w LED can I still be part of the club lol.

Stay Frosty!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 25, 2012)

Of course you can


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 25, 2012)

Did I see a couple recent posts by Doobious? She has been missed for sure.. get that area up and running Doob!!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 25, 2012)

This is my Jamaican Bud


These are my B-52s


Here is Kaya Gold


These are my bitch plants, also known as Lemon Skunk

Two are starting to show sex and the sex their showing me looks reminiscent of testiballs. I'm going to let them go for a week to fully develop the first signs of sex but I'm fairly sure 2 out of my three are boys.



I know this is a 250 club and I use a 250 for almost everything but I thought i'd show off my box with the stunted test plant in it. (Lemon Cunt...er...I mean Lemon Skunk.)



Surprisingly the stunted cunt is doing better.

My temps are finally back to normal and my plants show alot of heat stress.

Lets see your grows and plant pics.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 25, 2012)

Where are all the 250 growers at?


----------



## 10acjed (Jun 26, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Where are all the 250 growers at?


Stoned..... LOL....


Wondering what the general consensus is on topping plants here? 
I read a few posts about it causing plants to herm, but is that just with feminized seeds? I use to do a bit of outdoor, and we always would top them.

Also, whats the average growth after you go to a 12/12? I know each plant is different, but generally is it around 12"?


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 26, 2012)

Matchbox said:


> lol  just reminded me of the new season just out XD
> 
> Welcome back Doob's! hope you got all your shit sorted
> 
> ...


Lol thanks for the welcome back, and of course you can . Yeah been slacking somewhat, buuuuuut in my defense. I just moved, got a new puppy, have shady maintenance men and am trying to figure out noise dampening. I only have to worry about the neighbor above me lol, so it shouldn't be too bad. I have some poly foam so I'm going to try that on the Veg tent fan tonight. That plus the schnazzy insulated ducting I got should do the trick. Cross your fingers lol.



Grazzmon said:


> Did I see a couple recent posts by Doobious? She has been missed for sure.. get that area up and running Doob!!


No those are just figments of your imagination, lol jk. GRAZZ!! Missed ya man !! Trying to get it setup tryyyyyying lol.



10acjed said:


> Stoned..... LOL....
> 
> 
> Wondering what the general consensus is on topping plants here?
> ...


The growth/stretch in bloom is usually based on strain/phenotype. However, a general rule is for every gallon of soil add a foot, or double/triple what you have now in height and you will get close to the final height.

Topping/fimming achieve the same results as LST/SCRoG in a nutshell. The main point of all of these training methods is to re-route hormones/auxins to the smaller nodes. So those smaller nodes grow instead of the main top taking most of the vertical growth. If you top too much it can cause too much stress which would lead to a hermie, or if you topped too much in Bloom same thing. If you top a little here a little there not so much of an issue, but I'd advise to do your topping/training during the Veg cycle.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 26, 2012)

Also thought I'd add, don't forget that some strains/phenos do better with topping than others.


----------



## 10acjed (Jun 26, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> The growth/stretch in bloom is usually based on strain/phenotype. However, a general rule is for every gallon of soil add a foot, or double/triple what you have now in height and you will get close to the final height.
> 
> Topping/fimming achieve the same results as LST/SCRoG in a nutshell. The main point of all of these training methods is to re-route hormones/auxins to the smaller nodes. So those smaller nodes grow instead of the main top taking most of the vertical growth. If you top too much it can cause too much stress which would lead to a hermie, or if you topped too much in Bloom same thing. If you top a little here a little there not so much of an issue, but I'd advise to do your topping/training during the Veg cycle.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yeah it helps alot. I wasnt planning on topping much, just once and during veg cycle.
I am just going to do a couple, so I can see how they grow as opposed to the others.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 26, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Yeah it helps alot. I wasnt planning on topping much, just once and during veg cycle.
> I am just going to do a couple, so I can see how they grow as opposed to the others.


Go for it, part of growing is experimenting and finding what works for you. Like I always say different tokes, for different folks.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 26, 2012)

I would like to see your plants.

PICTURES PLEASE!


----------



## eside (Jun 26, 2012)

hi m8 , im a 250water so i wanted to share my girls with u , they are 2-3 weeks in to flowering , if someone notices something wrong pls share 
sry for black lines on images but u know what that all about and i dont wanna spoil the fotoperiod by taking pictures while in dark period... and yes forgot to say , u m8s are best on the web


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 26, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I would like to see your plants.
> 
> PICTURES PLEASE!


If you're directing that at me, well my setup isn't set up yet. I will take pics when I'm all good. Been itching to post some pics lol.



eside said:


> hi m8 , im a 250water so i wanted to share my girls with u , they are 2-3 weeks in to flowering , if someone notices something wrong pls share
> sry for black lines on images but u know what that all about and i dont wanna spoil the fotoperiod by taking pictures while in dark period... and yes forgot to say , u m8s are best on the web


The first pic, the one on the right looks to be suffering a deficiency maybe burn but it's hard to see really with the lines. Damn magnetic ballasts lol. The bottom nodes are a little stretched but it looks to be tightening up so that's good. Other than those two minor things they look good.

What strains are those?


----------



## kinetic (Jun 26, 2012)

eside said:


> hi m8 , im a 250water so i wanted to share my girls with u , they are 2-3 weeks in to flowering , if someone notices something wrong pls share
> sry for black lines on images but u know what that all about and i dont wanna spoil the fotoperiod by taking pictures while in dark period... and yes forgot to say , u m8s are best on the web


Waaay too much stretch inbetween nodes, I take it you had some heat issues? You really should find a way to get that light closer. If you want to take a pic turn the regular lights on just before your hid comes on and take the pic. It will help people to help you by being able to see the plants better. Looks like this is your first grow, so take what you learn and strive for continued improvement. Good luck. Also put a fan on the plants it will help to give you a bigger better stem to carry what the plant needs.


----------



## eside (Jun 26, 2012)

m8 i really dont know the strain , they are bouth bag seed cuz in my country there are no seed banks and i dont want to get in laws way by ordering it online, im not really to picky about what i smoke i just like sensimilia and thats all, all i did in my life was buying 3th class weed out of suspicious dealers and smoked a lot of bs , with stems , seed , bad curing so i gues these 2 girls of mine , what ever the strain is , will be the best one i've smoked so far


----------



## eside (Jun 26, 2012)

> *
> 
> Waaay too much stretch inbetween nodes, I take it you had some heat issues? You really should find a way to get that light closer. If you want to take a pic turn the regular lights on just before your hid comes on and take the pic. It will help people to help you by being able to see the plants better. Looks like this is your first grow, so take what you learn and strive for continued improvement. Good luck. Also put a fan on the plants it will help to give you a bigger better stem to carry what the plant needs.​
> 
> ...


yea m8 u are correct on that one , i have no CT , my apartment is 5 degrees Celsius hotter then outside and outside is most of the time 30c ,so i have to use climate control unit to cool my room on to 25c and when i do that my closet is 30c at the top of the plant , higher it gets its hotter , few inches above the top is 33, and my reflector is actually a MH flood light reflector  and its fixed ... so i just let it rest and hoped plants will stretch towards the light to the point where they feel ist good for them , m8 i redone my grow closet 3 times and i have no more energy to put in to it . I had one more plant , that one was done by me under CFL light and it was done good , u can see the img on my imageshack profile , but it turned out it was male so i quickly went to my friends and took 4 more plants , they were said to say pathetic , also u have images of that on my profile , so ive done what i can and it turned out 2 out of 4 were females and im happy now  ill let them finish and prepare next grow with adjustable CT carbon filter and mylar foil cuz i had no more money for this one . When i got the plants they were pretty strange , they had strange curvings on leafs and were suffering from just about everything aplant can suffer from  i am happy know to see tham doing better then they did , so i hope for the best . 
Ill take that advice of urs and take better pics of plants so u doctors out there can tell me what is wrong with the plant , cuz i think just like u that there is something that can be done better , ill just update u in a day or 2 with that images and will take it from there ...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 26, 2012)

What light are you using? if you mentioned it somewhere, I missed it.
I used to run a fixed 175w MH light that was still in the big square housing.
I made my first hood out of 2 turkey pans. LOL I just cut both of them the long way along where the edge comes up. Then i just stapled them together, used some aluminum tape to seal the seam up, and attached the bulb to the new hood.
Then just hang it and you can adjust it all you want.


----------



## hempy7723 (Jun 26, 2012)

@eside looks good man keep it going. you might want to try a cfl or floro for the veg so you can get the light a lot closer for tighter nodes. also you might wanna try lst or topping to get a even canopy of buds. good luck


----------



## Broseidon (Jun 26, 2012)

1.5 weeks flower! Why is this shit so much fun?



The set up:
 (adding a carbon filter and second booster fan soon)


----------



## vinious (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking to join the 250 club but i need help finding the best setup for my budget i have 150-180 to spend i have a 6ft tall 3x2 grow cab cooled by a 240cfm can fan done a lot of looking but idk what to pick and i dont wanna get stuck with a lemon.


----------



## vinious (Jun 26, 2012)

was looking at getting this light *250W HPS Digital Ballast, Bulb and Glass Tube Reflector Combo*


http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/250w-hps-digital-ballast-bulb-and-glass-tube-reflector-combo-p-404.html
or maybe this 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=160660676488&var=460033610172


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 26, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> Why is this shit so much fun?


Growing is awesome because... it's like a book that you love, that's a little different each time, even though you know what's going to happen.. Then at the end of it all, you smoke the damn thing .


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 27, 2012)

I would suggest that you get one with a air cooled hood. I didn't get the air cooled hood and I wish I had of


----------



## kinetic (Jun 27, 2012)

Day 25 of flower.


----------



## eside (Jun 27, 2012)

> *
> 
> What light are you using? if you mentioned it somewhere, I missed it.​
> 
> ...


well its a 250hps club  so i use 250hps , were using CFL and floro and still have them , one 32W fluro 3 x 42 W Cfl and one 20w cfl , i dont know what will i use for next grow cuz my ballast is mh/hps combined so i might get MH to use instead fluro and cfl , when the time comes ill ask u guys what is better to use


----------



## eside (Jun 27, 2012)

here r my girls under normal light


----------



## 10acjed (Jun 27, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I would suggest that you get one with a air cooled hood. I didn't get the air cooled hood and I wish I had of



I am using the sun system 2 MH/HPS switchable, no glass, stays pretty cool. If needed you can add glass, and a 4" exhaust fan too..
I have a 12" fan blowing cool air at it, and my 10" exhaust above it.


----------



## ace720 (Jun 27, 2012)

eside said:


> here r my girls under normal light


Woo you need to put your light a lot closer. &#128563;


----------



## eside (Jun 27, 2012)

> *
> 
> Woo you need to put your light a lot closer.​
> 
> ...


 i know but cant , light is fixed and temps are high, its killing me.. what do u think , how much bud will i have out of these ?


----------



## ace720 (Jun 27, 2012)

eside said:


> i know but cant , light is fixed and temps are high, its killing me.. what do u think , how much bud will i have out of these ?


I'm sorry it's hard to say. How far is the light? You need to put them on some shoe boxes or ssomething.


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 27, 2012)

eside said:


> i know but cant , light is fixed and temps are high, its killing me.. what do u think , how much bud will i have out of these ?


You might not be able to drop the light but you can raise the plants! Just set them on something sturdy, like a good box or some bricks. Try to get the tops of the plants within a foot of your bulb. It really helps to blow a medium sized fan over the tops of the plants. It moves the air between the bulb and the plant and keeps it from getting too hot. Depending on how tall your plants are too you might want to cut all the little buds forming on the bottom third of your plant. The light wont reach them well, and removing them will let the top buds use all of the plants energy to get thicker and more resinous.


----------



## eside (Jun 27, 2012)

ace720 said:


> I'm sorry it's hard to say. How far is the light? You need to put them on some shoe boxes or ssomething.


that did cross my mind , but im afraid to do that , situations is not perfect , the top of the plants is at best on 30c , few inches above its 33c , god knows how much is at the top of the closet , ive put duct fan at the level of reflector but it looks like it doesnt do much , reflector is about 60cm from the top of the plants and , thats like 25inches , i know it should be 12 inches max , but i think at that level its not going to be good for the plants , i have 3 computer fans at the bottom and one 250cfm fan at the top, but something is not working as it should cuz temps are maxed. I live in a building with high temps all the time , and 30c is common temp in my apartment so i use climate control to bring the temps under 30c at the top of the plants , for now its working but if they get litle bigger oh god shit is gonna hit the fan


----------



## eside (Jun 27, 2012)

i will get one more fan for the top of the plants , already had one but when i build last grow setup i was in need of fans for intake so i used the top one for bottom , will get it


----------



## ace720 (Jun 27, 2012)

Mmmm...... I'm thinking you really shouldn't be using that light.  you might get better results with cfls


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 27, 2012)

This is the kit I bought
http://www.ebay.com/itm/250W-Digital-Ballast-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-/280759153345?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415e8cb2c1
$125 shipped. You get 250w switchable ballast,Batwing reflector, mh/hps bulbs, hangers, timer.
You really can't beat the price.
I recently bought this bulb and it made a huge difference also.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GE-Lucalox-Lamp-250Watt-High-Pressure-Sodium-/251012771391?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a7186ee3f

I don't even use the MH. I'm 12/12 from seed with HPS.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice kit Kidney, on a sadder note I believe 3 plants have male genetalia...I'll post pictures for confirmation in a bit.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 29, 2012)

So here are the reproductive structures that i'm noticing.

I'm calling them male but as it's only been 20 days into 18/6 I'm not sure if they actually are boys.



This shows the deficiency I'm having.

The back story for the plant is heat stress, over nute (organic) at a young age and a complete flushing of plain de-chlorinated water.

I started them back on nutrients last watering at half strength (GO line)

I need some feed back on this from anyone with early sexing experience, anyone who has over fertilized at a young age or anyone who has flushed, noticed a deficiency and been able to repair it.

Heck, I just need help right now.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 29, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> So here are the reproductive structures that i'm noticing.
> 
> I'm calling them male but as it's only been 20 days into 18/8 I'm not sure if they actually are boys.
> 
> ...


Dats a male..... calyxes have pistils coming out immediately, and will only lose the pistils later on either from physical damage, or by the calyx becoming pollenated far into flowering. If it looks like those bananas its definitely male..


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 29, 2012)

looks like boys to me.


----------



## Doobieus (Jun 29, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> So here are the reproductive structures that i'm noticing.
> 
> I'm calling them male but as it's only been 20 days into 18/6 I'm not sure if they actually are boys.
> 
> ...


Males and probably the start of nute burn, start at 1/4 then bring it up. If it doesn't get worse good times, if it does, flush and start at a 1/4 then bring it back up.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 29, 2012)

Their pre burnt, they've been flushed and now i'm starting back at 1/4 - 1/2 str nutes.

*Side note*

I broke my pinky toe today and it hurts.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 29, 2012)

Just pulled the two boys, now I have six plants left.

1x Lemon Cun*(Lemon Skunk, extreme sativa dominant, heat resistant, nutrient defeciency)

3x B-52 (extreme indica dominant, absolutely hates temps over 28, mild nutrient defeciency)

1x Kaya Gold (indica/sativa dominant 'sativa height, indica leaves and bushiness', absolutely hates temps over 28, no defeciency)

1x Jamaican Bud (extreme indica dominant, heat resistant, no defeciency)


I have two plants in my hospital, one stunted Lemon cun* and a B-52 that was nute burnt and I believe to be stunted.

If the plants pull through the hospital, I'm keeping them and propagating mini pot plants.

Hopefully the stunt is passed on to the clones cause if that's the case then OMG I'm gonna be the richest pot head I know from selling miniature bonsai pot plants once the law is completely stricken down and I can open a pot business.


----------



## georgyboy (Jun 29, 2012)

What is the latest anyone has ever super cropped their plants. I have a sativa that is 1212 from seed and is about 7 weeks old. She has been topped twice and super cropped once and responded well to everything, but she keeps getting vertical. Would it be safe to super crop one more tim?


----------



## Broseidon (Jun 29, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Their pre burnt, they've been flushed and now i'm starting back at 1/4 - 1/2 str nutes.
> 
> *Side note*
> 
> I broke my pinky toe today and it hurts.


I broke mine last year too! Got caught underneath a door. You don't realize how important that little guy is until every step you take hurts like a b*tch lol

12 days into flower:


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 29, 2012)

Such a nice bloom for day 12... awesome stuff!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jun 29, 2012)

Def nice for 12 days. My current LH is 2 1/2 weeks and it's half that size. it was a slow starter last time too though.


----------



## ace720 (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah you looking REALLY good for 12 days.


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jun 29, 2012)

Got a 21 day old Staked Kush (DNA Genetics)
12/12 from seed day 22 under a 250 watt
can anybody help me diagnose this ???
Temps say between 82-90 but I call bs definitely doesn't feel that hot in there


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jun 30, 2012)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> Got a 21 day old Staked Kush (DNA Genetics)
> 12/12 from seed day 22 under a 250 watt
> can anybody help me diagnose this ???
> Temps say between 82-90 but I call bs definitely doesn't feel that hot in there
> View attachment 2233901View attachment 2233902



Looks like some (not a lot) of heat stress, and the start of a pH problem to me. My grow stays at 78-82, wish it was cooler. Perhaps you should pick up a good thermometer to be sure?


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jun 30, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Looks like some (not a lot) of heat stress, and the start of a pH problem to me. My grow stays at 78-82, wish it was cooler. Perhaps you should pick up a good thermometer to be sure?


I live in South Fla nightime temps are like 10 degrees different IF that miss my socal weather
Well I just left to take some dabs came back to check and it says 79? so fucking erratic I check every hour and worst case scenario I leave the bottom flap open and come close it before lights off 6am

My runoff is about 6.0 gonna start feeding at 6.9-7.0 to get a good runoff FFOF without lime =/ didnt have any cash and have to move in 80 days so I didnt wanna fuck around and wait


----------



## Broseidon (Jun 30, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Such a nice bloom for day 12... awesome stuff!





KidneyStoner420 said:


> Def nice for 12 days. My current LH is 2 1/2 weeks and it's half that size. it was a slow starter last time too though.





ace720 said:


> Yeah you looking REALLY good for 12 days.


Thanks guys! learned a lot on my first grow and I'm having much more success this go-around.

St. Verde I checked out your headband grow and DAMN! that looked amazing. How many OZs was it?


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 30, 2012)

some more organic bluelarry.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 30, 2012)

Those are pretty.


----------



## ace720 (Jun 30, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2233911View attachment 2233912View attachment 2233913View attachment 2233914some more organic bluelarry.


Beautiful plants man. What breeder is that? I want me a good BB.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 30, 2012)

So my lemon cun* is a sativa, it seems to be heat resistant and it's growth form is weird. Sativas are completely new for me and I don't know what to expect.

The things i've noticed so far are;

-Strange growths from the main stem. they look like those thingies that everyone mistakes for pistils only there's no leaf to go with them.

-long and narrow leaf fingers

-11 freaking fingers PER leaf!

-tall with no side branching


Fill me in folks, what should I be expecting and what might surprise me?


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 30, 2012)

dont know the breeder ace, its from socal.starting to notice its potenial in yeild.from the blue dream in it. with the last harvest having 6 nugs weighing over 7g plus all the other smaller nugs.

kalebaiden most sativas tend to do better with some topping, lst.but the long thin fingers def sativa. my willie is landrace viet sativa which tend to not grow so tall and but get very busy from side branching.and some sativas tend to be a lil finky in nutes.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 30, 2012)

I don't know how to top a sative, is there a video you could point me at?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 30, 2012)

In another stoned moment of brilliance....(sarcasm)...


I walked up to my Lemon Skunk and said your being super cropped right now. I bent down and leaned the main stem over my finger and with a quick snap it was done.

I checked my handiwork and seen it was a good crop. I then looked towards my B-52s....consider if you will for a moment....all I seen was a plant and beside it, the exacto-blade I used to clone Kaya the day before. 

I grabbed up the knife and topped the tallest B-52, I had no plans on cloning it but.... it was done. I held the top if my first feminized seed. I looked around and all I had available was an old, nutrient soaked peat puck. I added a few more cuts to the stem where a set of leaved were starting, dipped the stem in rooting hormone and set it up as another clone. Let's see if it survives with some tlc.

I now have 4 plants in the hospital box and some 'altered' ones under the light.

Here's hoping my plant hospital does it's job.


----------



## hempy7723 (Jun 30, 2012)

heres a weekly update my last @day was wrong that was only week1 heres day 14 of 12/12 two blueberry plants


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 30, 2012)

hempy do you foliar?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 1, 2012)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> I live in South Fla nightime temps are like 10 degrees different IF that miss my socal weather
> Well I just left to take some dabs came back to check and it says 79? so fucking erratic I check every hour and worst case scenario I leave the bottom flap open and come close it before lights off 6am
> 
> My runoff is about 6.0 gonna start feeding at 6.9-7.0 to get a good runoff FFOF without lime =/ didnt have any cash and have to move in 80 days so I didnt wanna fuck around and wait


Soil balance is fun stuff, you'll get it eventually.. I'm getting better at it but I'm still not perfect.

Just gotta have an idea of how many salts are in your soil, and water accordingly. Then every 1-2 months run 2-3x as much water through your soil to rinse it out. You will get build up eventually. I use fox farms lineup and that stuff is very acidic, brings my 7.8 tap water down to 5.2 with a strong bloom feed  I have to use like 10-15 mL of pH up to get it correct (6.6-6.8 in flower for me).

I also use 40-50% perlite and 50-60% ffof in my soil mix religiously, it really helps with the build up, lets the roots breathe and it flushes any salt it retains really nice.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 1, 2012)

More news on the plant front:

The lemon skunk flopped over on the surpercrop and while the bend in still there, the plant is heading back towards the light, I think my crop will work.

The B-52 thats topped has sealed the scar already and looks like it will be a bushy beast.

Kaya clone seems to be responding to the humidity dome and will most likely root and the top of the b-52 is taking to being cloned nicely as well.


----------



## hempy7723 (Jul 1, 2012)

i do foliar but more for the lady bugs just a little regular water. it dries up within 15 mins. but i do want to lollipop these to try to get the top buds bigger.


----------



## rufusgrower (Jul 1, 2012)

GHS Super Critical Day 63 from 12/12


----------



## Noob187 (Jul 1, 2012)

Good shit rufus! How tall is she from the soil? I think shorter plants produce the best crops under these 250's


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 1, 2012)

like double time rufus.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 1, 2012)

I dont know whats nicer, the pretty flowers or the great job you did on the canopy....


----------



## ace720 (Jul 1, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> GHS Super Critical Day 63 from 12/12
> View attachment 2236111View attachment 2236110View attachment 2236100View attachment 2236101View attachment 2236103View attachment 2236104View attachment 2236106


Good job. Really nice


----------



## I85BLAX (Jul 1, 2012)

Noob187 said:


> Good shit rufus! How tall is she from the soil? I think shorter plants produce the best crops under these 250's


you can scrog out a half a pound under the right conditions


----------



## I85BLAX (Jul 1, 2012)

with 250 watts


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 2, 2012)

Did some cropping, and trying to keep them low until all the tops are level. Switched over to 12/12 hps, have the light at 12" off the tops & going to let them grow to the light and pull down the faster growing ones. Temp is pretty constant, 81 - 77, humidity stays around 50%. 
Last pic looks the best so far, very full level growth.. That was the first one I cropped, 2nd set of 5 blade. The rest were a week or so later. The 3rd one is still a bit scrawny, but was just topped last week.
Once I sex them I will put them in the 3 gal pots. They all look healthy to me. Dont mind any deformed leaves, was a little crazy with the scissors


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 2, 2012)

Old and New.. here's a pic of curing bud from the last dwarf MM grow and the MM seedlings that I just moved to the cab (250w CMH)



Grazz


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 2, 2012)

I LOVE little baby plants . Moreso than little baby humans, or little baby puppies.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 2, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Moreso than little baby humans, or little baby puppies.


But they taste soo good


----------



## rufusgrower (Jul 2, 2012)

Noob187 said:


> Good shit rufus! How tall is she from the soil? I think shorter plants produce the best crops under these 250's


the tallest top is around 7 inches from the soil


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 2, 2012)

Dear god, another heat wave. 35C and I don't know how much more my garden can take.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 2, 2012)

Yeah it's pretty hot here to in the Midwest 95 degrees and up everyday. &#55357;&#56833; hot


----------



## hempy7723 (Jul 2, 2012)

@rufusgrower can we get a overhead shot of that plant please. is that 4way lst you used on that plant? if so i am super excited about my next babies coming up their all 4way lst'd. heres a pic of them.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 2, 2012)

hey grazz cmh huh. do those work in digi ballast? hear good things about those lamps.
heat over here is in the mid 100s 95f is a cool day like today only 96f.lol
nice hempy ic they are using lots of N rite now.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 2, 2012)

Shit 100s wow now that's hot


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 2, 2012)

my room hit 108 a couple weeks ago!


----------



## georgyboy (Jul 2, 2012)

Heat is killing everyone it seems like. Yesterday I unplugged my 250 and replaced it with 16 cfls. temps only dropped about 5 degrees. running out of options except getting a small ac. not really in my budget though.


----------



## Broseidon (Jul 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the heat everyone's experiencing! High 70s/low 80s in norcal 

some recent pics of my girl @ 17 days flower. Starting to see lots of little baby trichs


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 2, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> hey grazz cmh huh. do those work in digi ballast? hear good things about those lamps.
> heat over here is in the mid 100s 95f is a cool day like today only 96f.lol
> nice hempy ic they are using lots of N rite now.


 Looked it up just to be sure CBT, CMH does not work on digital ballast .. (I'm still running a remote ballast that I put together from a ballast kit.) But yeah, good things, light spectrum, lower heat, one bulb for veg and flower. It's been hot here too, but I'm in a basement and drawing air for my cool tube from a semi-cool room and keeping the heat down to *82 max. 

Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 2, 2012)

thx grazz thats what i heard i just didnt know. yeah i try to keep the canopy at 83 or less, rest of the grow area stays around 76.about a week or 2 i will get a light mover then i can put the girls even closer.im going with a 4' rail. i want to see how short of a time i can get between harvest while staying with 250w and yeilding a decent amount each harvest.im sure every other week would be too hard to do. right now about 25-45days between harvest.maybe i need to sit down and do a little math.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 2, 2012)

The heatwave made me lose my B-52 clone. moist humidity dome, only 4 small CFLs in the hospital box, lots of air in and out but the heatwave was just too much today.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 3, 2012)

Damn.. Sorry to hear about the heat issues... 

Having some spots and curling on 3 of mine, just put them under the HPS and watered with purified yesterday, the prior time i watered with FloraNova bloom and was planning a nute - water - nute cycle.


I was wondering if they were getting burned, but the last pic is one thats at the same level as the others....

Not sure if there is a "fix" for it, my soil ph is fine. Unfortunately I water them again before researching and read it could be anything from a nute deficiency to over watering 

I was planning on putting them in the 3gal pots friday, but wondering if it would be too stressful?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 3, 2012)

Even though you say the soil pH is fine, https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/2238507d1341319474-250w-hps-club-help-guide-img_1034.jpg that pic looks like a pH problem, with some N claw developing. Any chance excessive N could be locking out other nutes, or that the pH of your feed solution isn't properly balanced?


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 3, 2012)

Not really sure on that. I only have a soil Ph tester, and really went over our budget on the setup so I can get one for my h20 for a few weeks. I used a friends and tested store bought purified, and it was good, but I havent been able to test my run off.
I am using straight Ocean Forest soil, and the only additive I have used in the water is FloraNova grow, which I used 1/2 the recommended for the first time about a week ago.
The chart I was looking at showed it as a Mn issue..


> *MANGANESE (Mn)
> Necrotic and yellow spots form on top leaves. Mn deficiency occurs when large amounts of Mg are present in the soil. Foliar feed with any chemical fertilizer containing Mn.*


Yesterday morning I switched the light, and watered with straight purified h20, this am those 3 were showing the spots, the other 5 look fine. Those 3 are also definitely all the same strain.

How long til you see signs of deficiencies? Would it be within 24 hours?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 3, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Not really sure on that. I only have a soil Ph tester, and really went over our budget on the setup so I can get one for my h20 for a few weeks. I used a friends and tested store bought purified, and it was good, but I havent been able to test my run off.
> I am using straight Ocean Forest soil, and the only additive I have used in the water is FloraNova grow, which I used 1/2 the recommended for the first time about a week ago.
> The chart I was looking at showed it as a Mn issue..
> 
> ...


Now that you say that I'm going to go ahead and guess cal/mag lock out, and based on you saying straight fox farms for soil I'd guess acid lockout. Ya solutions/soil is too acidic, and your plant cant uptake mg/ca properly. This will start as minor burns, then will spread to dots, then it's burns and dots that dries out leaves.

I'd pick up an h2o pH meter, some ph meter calibration solution (important to keep your pH meter accurate, it will literally swing out of measurement in 2-3 weeks), and some Cal Mag. Totally worth it, you will see the vigor your plants have been hiding this whole time. I did my first grow without a pH meter, thinking, "Eh, I can do without it, I just spent all this $$ on soil and lights.. i'll buy it next grow". That grow without the pH meter suffered. They grew ok, scraggliy, and slow during veg. Then once they started blooming about 20 days in I started seeing leaf damage, I thought it was my light, but now I know it wasn't. By day 35 like 70% of my foliage was completely destroyed, only half way through flower. They didn't end up too awesome. It was weed, and a lot, but they were definitely missing out. Now I use like at LEAST 5-10mL Cal Mag _every_ watering. And my plants haven't showed signs of burning - so they are basically eating that shit up like candy. They love it.






http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688

Once you get your equipment ---- pH your water from 6.5-6.8, start acidic during veg, as the N gets taken up better, then gradually move to 6.7-6.8 for flower, which helps uptake phosphorous, which is necessary for later on in bloom moreso than N. I usually chill with the N feedings around day 25 flower. If you don't know, you control your h2o pH with pH up (blue), and pH down (orange). I also recommend once you get that, that you pick up some 10mL oral syringes at walgreens. They are commonly used for pets to swallow medicine, and also with humans, dull plastic syringe. It makes adding pH up/down really easy, as you can count droplets. The pH down is very very concentrated, 16 drops in my 8.2pH water and it's down to 6.7. 


Hope that helps!


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 3, 2012)

when you see a deficiencie, the problem has been for a couple weeks.take around2-5 days to see improvment after you made the correction


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 3, 2012)

*alley oops it to cbtbudz*

...for a SLAM DUNK!


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for the help... 

I am thinking then it must be from the nutes added last week, seems the straight water is best for now and I will order a Ph meter this week. I will let you know how it goes... 


I cant really get a grasp on growth tho, they do not seem small or big for the age, more average from what I have seen. Plus I am able to keep the light 10 - 12" off so they are not stretching much, however I did see a spurt since yesterday. 
They are tied all over the place and cropped otherwise they would all be 12" tall by now...


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 3, 2012)

haha verde. 
10acjd what soil are you using?


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 3, 2012)

nevermind i did some readinglol.i c ffof.for plants that small no nutes are needed for a couple weeks and if your using bennies then maybe3-4 weeks.not saying some strains can handle higher nute values.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 4, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> nevermind i did some readinglol.i c ffof.for plants that small no nutes are needed for a couple weeks and if your using bennies then maybe3-4 weeks.not saying some strains can handle higher nute values.


Yeah I have pretty much narrowed it down to the nutes, and maybe the strain being more sensitive. Being the three that were showing yesterday are all the same, and the rest seem ok I am just going to hold back on the nutes for another week or two, and get them sexed and transplanted.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 4, 2012)

Looking good everyone! shame about the heat... surprised to hear myself say that being in the UK lol... our heat is mid 20*c but with no sun... just cloud... and humidity, bad times 

Chopped my white widow last Thursday, she's now in the curing jars. Chopping my Amnesia Lemon today and checking the Sour Candy for an estimate on chop date, might even be today too I haven't looked at her for a good week lol  Will stick up some pics when they all come down!

Keep it up and Stay Frosty guys 'n gals!


----------



## ace720 (Jul 4, 2012)

Any one know of a good small dehumidifier? That they actually used. 
Its getting a lil too humid in my tent around 40% in flower.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 4, 2012)

In the winter it stays a good 16%. I hate the summer.


----------



## randomdub (Jul 4, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Any one know of a good small dehumidifier? That they actually used.
> Its getting a lil too humid in my tent around 40% in flower.


This one works pretty well. Depending on the size of your grow room. http://www.target.com/p/eva-dry-electric-petite-dehumidifier-white-edv-1100/-/A-12934689?ref=tgt_adv_XSG10001&AFID=Google_PLA_df&LNM=|12934689&CPNG=appliances&ci_sku=12934689&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 4, 2012)

I've decided that i'm never growing indoors in summer again, unless I restructure my grow room to allow for an actual cooling system


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 4, 2012)

hey ace720. why 40% is good for flower.i would say if its over60%in flower then lower that.at the lower % in flower it stress them a little so they get a little more frosty but less weight.imo.for me ideal for flower around 35%


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 4, 2012)

hey kale have you tried diy co2? it will help with the heat.easy way sugar yeast and water in 2L bottle with hole on top. shake it up co2.andif your in veg try18-6 light do it so during the heat of day will be lights out.that should get you past the heat,once the plants get bigger heat doesnt do so much damage.use less nutes to during the heat.hopefully that helps.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 4, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> hey ace720. why 40% is good for flower.i would say if its over60%in flower then lower that.at the lower % in flower it stress them a little so they get a little more frosty but less weight.imo.for me ideal for flower around 35%


Yeah I'm just so use to the lower humidity anything other then that I'm scared of. 
I just don't want mold. I'm only doing one plant in a 2x2 and if mold comes I would be pissed. 
Mans I get some nice weight out of 14% humidity but I veg long to.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 4, 2012)

my humidity is between 30 and 40, she seems to like it fine 
(Sorry about the dark pic)


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 4, 2012)

nice kinetic what strain?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 4, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> nice kinetic what strain?


White Window from amsterdamseedbank. From the reviews I've read I'm one of the fortunate ones to get my beans from them.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 4, 2012)

mini-update, I may lose the Last lemon skunk to heat. This weather is insane and it's just not letting up.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 4, 2012)

ok, my new girls are growing like mad, I switched from hydroton to coco this time around but I noticed the leaves were a bit light the other day.. fresh pic from tonight. I looked around for plant problem pics that looked just like this (I know I've seen it before) and didn't find anything. 



Grazz


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 4, 2012)

looks like it needs food

whats your pH and are you feeding?


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

can someone tell me if this is male or female? it's under a 250 and about 10 days since flipping to 12/12.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 4, 2012)

Woah your video has 63,000,000 views? And you STILL haven't figured what sex your plant is?

Sorry I didn't get to watch it, it never loaded, just saw the view count.


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 4, 2012)

ummm, how could it have 63 million views? must be a technical woopsie.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 4, 2012)

haha.unless the guy singing is standing in front of the plants i didnt see any Mj


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 4, 2012)

i am trying new basesoil. roots 707,amended of course. and the girls seem to like it.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 4, 2012)

rewatched vid....def a bitch.


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 5, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I've decided that i'm never growing indoors in summer again, unless I restructure my grow room to allow for an actual cooling system


Just re-structure your light times lol  I veg on a 12on 5.5off 1on 5.5off (also known as the gaslight method) The idea after veg is to then switch to flower for 10 hours for a few weeks then 9 hours for a few weeks then 8 hours for the last few weeks... Also because the 12 hours light builds up flowering hormones (some of which are destroyed when the 1 hour on kicks in, just enough to keep it in veg) they flower a fair bit quicker, you can shave a good week + off the final time.

I haven't tried the flower version of it yet but in the 12/5.5/1/5.5 schedule for veg, you get really healthy fast growth with no stretching, only downside is the growth seems to be focused on the main stem, you don't get as much internodal growth. But hey once you top your sorted 

And don't argue with me about it not being a veg cycle, it'll cause herms etc.... IT DOESN'T for the simple reason that the plants don't quite get kicked into flower... Oh and I tried it for a good 3 months...

_________________________________


Anyway, sorry that side tracked me a bit. Run your 12/12 schedule say from 7pm-7am as the night time temps are always going to be cooler than day temps (even helps in the winter as night temps are colder and need the heat from the lights). And run your veg cycle overnight as well you can drop the time the lights are on to a minimum of 13-14 hours (unless doing the technique I just described).


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 5, 2012)

Seems the nute issue is worked out on my 3, still see it on the affected leaves, but the new ones are all fine and no new discoloration.. Thanks again for the help with that.. Ordered the Ph tester and some ph up/down..

They are really going now that I switched to the 12/12 & HPS...


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> looks like it needs food
> 
> whats your pH and are you feeding?


pH has been 5.6 - 5.8 (hydro e&f) but I think you were right.. I looked at the tray and after I did the "between grow" cleaning I left out the additional 2" on the drains and the tray was only filling about 1 1/2" .. poor baby roots were only getting the moisture/food that worked it's way up to them. I added the 2" pieces back and will keep an eye on them but I'm pretty sure you hit it on the head.. Thanks Sir


----------



## rufusgrower (Jul 6, 2012)

I've only flushed my plant 3 times but they will be ready to harvest in a couple days, do u think it will still burn with a grey ash and taste just as good ?


----------



## ace720 (Jul 6, 2012)

I don't flush at all and mine come out just fine so you will be ok. I find you lose a lot of hard earned weight in the flush so it's "no can do for me". Lol


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 6, 2012)

First pic is one leaf that has some minor deformity.. Wondering if its from the light? Would be strange because its farther away then others that are fine.. The light is 12" or so up, and that one is off center.

Temps are constant 81/77 and there is a good amount of airflow over them, its warm under the light but didnt seem hot to me...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 6, 2012)

The wrinkling on that first leaf looks like heat stres.. You could raise the light a bit or add an oscillating fan by your plants.

Its not a bad case, just very light. So you won't need to drastically change the temp, only add airflow or reduce radiant heat from the bulb.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 6, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> The wrinkling on that first leaf looks like heat stres.. You could raise the light a bit or add an oscillating fan by your plants.
> 
> Its not a bad case, just very light. So you won't need to drastically change the temp, only add airflow or reduce radiant heat from the bulb.



Ok thanks... I have all the airflow i can get


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 6, 2012)

flushing is over rated unless your using lots of chem nutes.now that i grow organic meds,every time i visit a club i can tell if it has been grown chem, just has a certain taste to it.i dont even flush anymore and burns a clean white ash.


----------



## Broseidon (Jul 6, 2012)

Tomorrow will mark week 3 of flower. She is starting to smell AMAZING.





The happy canopy!



Happy belated 4th everyone!


----------



## hempy7723 (Jul 6, 2012)

2 blueberry day 20 flower. i did lollipoped them


----------



## ace720 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looking REALLY good hempy & brose' shit I'm will into week 2 of flower and I'm only just starting to see lil what ones. 
Mum starting to get sooooo frustrated with my plant. I think this one is gonna take about 12-14 weeks.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 6, 2012)

bro very nice man. she looks real healthy.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 7, 2012)

Doing some LST, in the 3 gal and ready for the long haul.. 

Def see one fem from the bagseeds, and what may be a male. Put the male in the other room already, it was one of the less full ones I would have sacrificed if fem anyway...

Starting the get nervous about the 3 BB seeds I found, just had some of another strain from same grower and found 2 immature seeds.. Thinking the seeds are from hermies... 
Im just going to let them go and see what happens. 
Just have to keep a close eye on them, anyone have close up pics of what a hermie would look like during flower? I guess I could google it...


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 7, 2012)

Still growing nicely... my MM always seems to shoot the odd 4 leaf in the early going.


----------



## xweed420 (Jul 8, 2012)

Broseidon what strain u breed?


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Broseidon (Jul 8, 2012)

cbt I had no idea kief could be so darn white! thats crazy



xweed420 said:


> Broseidon what strain u breed?


I don't breed xweed but the strain I'm growing is OG kush


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 9, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> cbt I had no idea kief could be so darn white! thats crazy
> 
> 
> 
> I don't breed xweed but the strain I'm growing is OG kush


That ain't keif! It's hash!  Bubble hash..  

It's sort of like keif, but more selectively refined.

Either way it belongs in the concentrate corner, cbtbudz! Nice work! 

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/472288-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner-56.html


----------



## Hettyman (Jul 9, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> GHS Super Critical Day 63 from 12/12
> View attachment 2236100View attachment 2236104/QUOTE]
> 
> Very nice training, really...bravo


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 9, 2012)

http://youtu.be/oK4iEm2rvu0


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 10, 2012)

Seems to me the girls are taking off much quicker in coco than they did in hydroton...I might have to go back through some old pics from previous grows. I am planning to keep one of these for a mother..just can't decide which..lol. 

7/7 

7/10

Grazz


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 11, 2012)

Pretty sure these two are boys... Tough to get a clear pic, but the circles are around what look like little balls...





Not seeing much on the others yet...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2012)

Those are what I had and they were called boys, careful their not just balled up leaves.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 11, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Those are what I had and they were called boys, careful their not just balled up leaves.


Thanks for the response.
They seem to be below the leaf growth. I have one other I took out already that looked the same and its def a male.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll photo update my kids today some time, lots has happened. There was an extended heat wave, my plants have been stressed to their absolute limits. One has been LST'd, one has been topped, ones been cloned and three have been transplanted.

Photos to come later.

I'll need medical advice for the kids and comments on the set up.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 11, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> One has been LST'd, one has been topped, ones been cloned and three have been transplanted.
> 
> Photos to come later.


I topped a few of mine and LST the growth, left 2 untopped just to see the difference.... Night and day so far, have 2 mains and 4+ branches all at equal level for the topped ones, the other is still 1 stalk with some growth coming out now....

The small circle is around one untopped, the other 6 are topped...



Pretty sure the 2 to the far left are male, which is fine by me because I was hoping for 4 fems...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 11, 2012)

Some strains respond better to topping than others I think..


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm thinking I should have topped my Lemon c*nt, it's all main stem and no branching at all. Sativas are not my thing.

**EDIT**

I just pulled my last Lemon Skunk, it turned male. 

Inventory;

4x B-52 (feminized, over fertilized, heat stressed, light leaked and growin like a champ)


The vegetative genetics from this strain is phenomenal. I've done everything wrong with these plants and their still trooping on. All 4 were transplanted today. 1 in the medical box(less light, controlled temperature/hubidity) 3 under 250w MH lighting. 2 in one long pot and a single in a long pot.

1x Kaya Gold (regular, over fertilized, heat stressed, light leaked and growin like a champ)


Another trooper, this has got to be one of my favorite strains for vegetative growth, lots of side branching even when not topped.


1x Jamaican Bud (regular, over fertilized, erratic vegetative light schedule, stunted)



Recently transplanted, I'm hoping this plant isn't stunted and has just been hitting a shock spell.

1x Kaya Gold Clone (clone, never fertilized, erratic vegetative light schedule, first roots)

This one just got transplanted into it's first pot. I think I'm going to look at better potting options and more soil next.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2012)

Lets get this thread back to where it can be noticed......*BUMP*

So I broke down and bought some soil and vermiculite today, I transplanted Kaya into her(?) final pot.

I topped up the soil in the long pots and have half a pot of amended soil to play with. I have three more final pots to fill and i'm hoping i'll get some more girls so I have enough to do all my plants.

I got regular top soil, un-amended and vermiculite to add to it. With my organic nutes I should be good to go as soon as this heatwave breaks.


----------



## majek (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey fellow 250w growers! Just wanted to share some pics of my ladies. 7 wks into flower, 2 more and they should be ready. Had to tie them up with string they were getting too heavy lol 

Blueberry x OG kush
FoxFarm Oceanforest soil + 10% bone/blood meal
Advanced Nutrients 4-part formula (Grow-Micro-Bloom-Bud candy)



Let me know what you think!


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 11, 2012)

is that strain high cbd?looks very nice


----------



## majek (Jul 11, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> is that strain high cbd?looks very nice


Not sure about cbd content the seeds were given to me by a friend, he cross bred an og male with 2 bb females. I would say it has a medium-high thc content, this is my third time growing it and they all grow very similarly. Lots of sativa traits it gets very tall and loves to branch out. I'll take better pics when I get my camera fixed.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 12, 2012)

majek said:


> Hey fellow 250w growers! Just wanted to share some pics of my ladies. 7 wks into flower, 2 more and they should be ready. Had to tie them up with string they were getting too heavy lol
> 
> Blueberry x OG kush
> FoxFarm Oceanforest soil + 10% bone/blood meal
> ...


They look nice to me  

Cant wait to see the better pics..
How is the growth on the lower buds? Pics look like they are all pretty full.....


----------



## majek (Jul 12, 2012)

10acjed said:


> They look nice to me
> 
> Cant wait to see the better pics..
> How is the growth on the lower buds? Pics look like they are all pretty full.....


Thanks, yours are looking good too  Sorry to hear about the males.
I usually trim the bottom 30% of the plant early in flower, it helps it focus the energy on the main branches where it needs it the most. I got a new battery for my camera I'll take pics of the entire plants tonight.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 12, 2012)

majek said:


> Thanks, yours are looking good too  Sorry to hear about the males.
> I usually trim the bottom 30% of the plant early in flower, it helps it focus the energy on the main branches where it needs it the most. I got a new battery for my camera I'll take pics of the entire plants tonight.


Thanks... Its my first grow, and its experimental, I anticipated the males and started more than needed. So I am down to what looks like 5 fems, which is one more than I wanted..
Have one that went into flower within 3 days of the light changing, I may pollinate her and see what it creates, I have no clue what the parents were, but it wasnt anything to get excited about. They have all been Indica dominant from the looks of the leaves, but Im to new to really know..

I have read a bit on trimming as well. Not sure whats better tho, harvesting the tops when ready and leaving the lowers and dropping the light, or just clipping some on the lowers early...
Hoping I can stay within 2' tall and just keep LSTing as I go...


----------



## majek (Jul 13, 2012)

A few more pics, not great quality but it's the best I can do with a 5mp camera >_<
A few popcorn buds but no worries I will use them for bubble hash 
They sort of grew out of my control with tons of branches everywhere so I just let them do their thing.
View attachment 2253123View attachment 2253124View attachment 2253125


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 13, 2012)

Looks good to me majek, you should have a nice harvest soon..

A couple questions for my fellow 250w'ers... Dont want to start a new thread, rather keep getting my advice from the same people here, hope thats ok..

First is the one plant I thought was fem seems to have mislead me. I check them in the am pretty much right after the light comes on, so the overnight growth is new and yellow, making the small growth look like white hairs. I attached some pics, looks to me like a bunch of sacks formed. But want to be sure before I cut it, I already removed it tho...

Next question is Ph... My water is 6.4, and my run off is 5.1. My soil is 6.6 - 6.8 (Ocean Forest). I have transplanted 2 times, once from seedlings to 1gal, and last week they went from the 1gal to 3gal with fresh soil around them. 
If I add nutes, even at 1/4 the recommended it affects the plants. I am thinking that either I need to raise the Ph of my water, or hold off on the nutes for a few weeks being its fresh soil..

 
 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2012)

Clearly male, sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 13, 2012)

Do you see those round fruit things that don't look like tiny strings?

Those are pollen sacks..

AKA bananas, juevos, _el _BALLS... Señor, your son has testicles.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 13, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Do you see those round fruit things that don't look like tiny strings?
> 
> Those are pollen sacks..
> 
> AKA bananas, juevos, _el _BALLS... Señor, your son has testicles.



Yeah I was pretty sure. Just figured I would double check..

When testing Ph in water, what should I be looking for in levels, my run off of what I water with?

My water is a 6.4, my run off is 5.1... Should I bump my water up to a 7.5 and flush until the run off increases? 
I am kind of confused on this part... 

PS I use bottled water for now, the purified is a 6.0 or 6.4(depending on brand), and the spring is a 7.5. I also am picking up some ph up/down....


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 13, 2012)

Woah.

Are you soil or hydro? Soil should be pH 6.3-6.8.. My run off is usually 6.0-6.3, and the water I use is 6.6-6.8.

Do NOT use bottled water. Not really good, it has a bunch of shit in it for humans that in high amounts (bottle after bottle) can effect a plant negatively. Bottled water will even kill fish if you fill up a fish tank with it.

If you must - Use distilled water, and add your plant food + measured cal mag doses pH adjusted 6.5-6.8 when feeding.. Just balance normally without food when not feeding. Flush out your soil or add lime to your soil to raise soil runoff pH. I just use tap water with a brita filter, and while it's not the best it's still better than my regular tap water and cheaper than other options.

Hope that helps.  Soil microorganisms + pH balance is very important to plant health! I'm still learning my self and can't call myself an expert yet. But just the above is very simple stuff to me so I don't worry about giving bad advice.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 13, 2012)

I am in soil... 
Sure does help thanks.. I am just trying to figure it all out now. Options are limited.

Tap water here is a mess, I am just going to have to try some things and see whats best. Bottled seemed easiest, but if its no good I will have to try something else..

Guess the 5 gal buckets are going outside to collect some rain water....


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 13, 2012)

You DEFINITELY need some PH up! How long until it arrives?
As mentioned by Verde, add some lime to the soil. Just crush it til it's powder and work it in the soil as best as you can with the plant still in there.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 13, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> You DEFINITELY need some PH up! How long until it arrives?
> As mentioned by Verde, add some lime to the soil. Just crush it til it's powder and work it in the soil as best as you can with the plant still in there.


I can pick up local, going to try and make it tonight or tomorrow.

Tap water here is garbage, processed, chlorinated & yellow... yuck, wouldnt feed it to a stray cat... 
I can try some filtered tap water and see what that does... 

If distilled bottled will work that may be my best option, i get a 3 pack for 1.60, so its not that expensive.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 13, 2012)

Three days later... always get that even number leaf with the MM.. first plant is LST and will be flowered next..topped the girl in the last pic, keeping her for a Mom.. 

Grazz


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 13, 2012)

I was reading that the Ph level in zephyr hills water is 7.5, and the Ph level in distilled water is 4... 
Does anyone know if that is accurate?

I just want to double check my Ph meter to make sure its calibrated correctly.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 13, 2012)

Distilled water is pH 7.0.

I get a gallon of distilled water for $.80.. I use it for flushing. Some people use it for all their water.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 13, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Distilled water is pH 7.0.
> 
> I get a gallon of distilled water for $.80.. I use it for flushing. Some people use it for all their water.


Thanks, that helps alot. I think my Ph meter is off, my distilled water is reading 6.4. So my runoff is still too low, probably around 5.8 which would explain why I have issues adding nutes. 
Im picking up some Ph up/down tomorrow, and going to do a thorough flush with distilled water.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2012)

I think I need to do another flush, I added topsoil/vermiculite to the pots and one of my plants is showing serious nute burn so it may be too hot.

Will a flush fix that?


----------



## Broseidon (Jul 13, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Thanks, that helps alot. I think my Ph meter is off, my distilled water is reading 6.4. So my runoff is still too low, probably around 5.8 which would explain why I have issues adding nutes.
> Im picking up some Ph up/down tomorrow, and going to do a thorough flush with distilled water.


I always calibrate mine in coke (2.6ish) and milk (6.7ish) lol

tomorrow marks week 4!


----------



## hempy7723 (Jul 13, 2012)

2 blueberry day 27 of 12/12. doubled nutes for mid bloom starting to smell real nice. buds filling in. camera battery low so i could only get one shot.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## 10acjed (Jul 14, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> I always calibrate mine in coke (2.6ish) and milk (6.7ish) lol



Thanks for the tip... 

Those are some nice looking pics everyone... Obviously I am getting my advice from the right people...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2012)

A heatwave is hitting again, at this rate i'm going to lose all my plants.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 14, 2012)

make some diy co2. water sugar yeast^^^^^^^^^^ will help kale.
yeah there is some nice quality coming from this 250w thread, more and more popping up/.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 14, 2012)

Hate to hear about the heat wave...

Got distilled water(zephyrhills), milk and coke. 
Distilled was 7.0, Milk 6.7, Coke 4.0.... I guess 2 out of three aint bad...

Used some Ph up and got my water to 7.6 and ran it through. Run off was 6.5 - 6.6, so I guess that is what I am looking for..

Question:
When I mix my nutes I should get the solution to 6.6 - 6.8 and water?

Some pics... One is looking like a sativa.. Think I am seeing white hairs, but was fooled before..


----------



## ChroniKz (Jul 14, 2012)

Im thinking of a 250w or 400w HPS for my grow?
Getting a 5" inline fan for exhaust.
39" x 13.5" x 80"Height
Can anyone give me a rough guideline on which bulb/ventilation would be best for my grow space
Any help appreciated.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 14, 2012)

ChroniKz said:


> Im thinking of a 250w or 400w HPS for my grow?
> Getting a 5" inline fan for exhaust.
> 39" x 13.5" x 80"Height
> Can anyone give me a rough guideline on which bulb/ventilation would be best for my grow space
> Any help appreciated.


250W is plenty for that size.. It should cover 36" x 36" Just keep them short and tight.. 

Not sure what temps you will be dealing with so its hard to say what you need to vent.
A 250W is not very hot, so as long as you have exhaust above it, and a good intake below it you should be ok..
Make sure you have a seperate fan inside to keep a breeze on your plants, you should be able to keep the light closer that way..


----------



## ChroniKz (Jul 14, 2012)

10acjed said:


> 250W is plenty for that size.. It should cover 36" x 36" Just keep them short and tight..
> 
> Not sure what temps you will be dealing with so its hard to say what you need to vent.
> A 250W is not very hot, so as long as you have exhaust above it, and a good intake below it you should be ok..
> Make sure you have a seperate fan inside to keep a breeze on your plants, you should be able to keep the light closer that way..


Thanks for the speedy reply +rep for that.
Just wanted a guideline, Think the 250w will be the best option considering my space.
Many thanks.
Do you know the average lumen output of a 250w hps?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2012)

I love my 250, I just wish I had of gotten a ventable hood.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 14, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I love my 250, I just wish I had of gotten a ventable hood.



Just make your own. Only thing is, mine doesn't vent to outside, it stays in the closet.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 15, 2012)

LOL, love the warning sign....




ChroniKz said:


> Thanks for the speedy reply +rep for that.
> Just wanted a guideline, Think the 250w will be the best option considering my space.
> Many thanks.
> Do you know the average lumen output of a 250w hps?



I think its around 28k avg for a 250W HPS... You can get a 26k bulb for around 15 bucks, or a 30k bulb for around 80 bucks...
I am using the sunsystem2 mh/hps switchable, and im not positive but pretty sure the bulb i got is 30k. Its not hot at all, and with intake/exhaust and a ocselating fan I keep my 50 x 24 x 6' box at 82f or under, which is only 4 degrees hotter than the house. its a little high, but best i can do and its still within reason...
Main things are noise, I have a few fans running so its easier to cool. 

alright enough helping others, time to be selfish again LOL..
Back to my watering & Ph...
I will be using the distilled water, maybe not the most cost effective, but its simple and at a 7.0. 
Should I Ph down it to 6.6 - 6.8 for watering? 
I just want to be sure I get it right this time, I have Ph up & down, a meter, even have one of those useless soil Ph testers... I was planning doing another gallon per pot at 6.6 - 6.8 and checking the run off, if everything seems good I can add nutes the next time...

Im at about 11 days since switching to my 12/12, and figure I can get at least two feedings of Floranova Grow to make sure the branches are strong before switching to the Bloom...

From what I have read I should make my nute mix, test the Ph and then add up/down accordingly to bring it to around 6.6. Is that right?


----------



## ace720 (Jul 15, 2012)

whats up guys still here. week 3 of flower now and things are starting to look better. this plant is much much biger than i thought it would be at this time. 5 days befor 12/12 is the pic with two plants and this plant got so damn big i had to toss the small one. sorry about the sideways pic i got lazy and wanna fix it


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 15, 2012)

Looking good. Nice even canopy so you should have some good top kolas...

What size tent is that? 
I was thinking about getting a 36x36..


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2012)

I think i'm not going to flower for a year, see how large I can get my kids.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 15, 2012)

ace720 said:


> whats up guys still here. week 3 of flower now and things are starting to look better. this plant is much much biger than i thought it would be at this time. 5 days befor 12/12 is the pic with two plants and this plant got so damn big i had to toss the small one. sorry about the sideways pic i got lazy and wanna fix it


I've never seen the glass above plants like that, only below the light.. Interesting..


----------



## ace720 (Jul 15, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I think i'm not going to flower for a year, see how large I can get my kids.


lol shit thats a long time your gonna have a rainforest


----------



## ace720 (Jul 15, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I've never seen the glass above plants like that, only below the light.. Interesting..


it works really good for me. when i put the glass closer heat gets under and stays there.shit i dontb know why but i tried i all kinds of ways and thats what works the best (for me).if you know a better way please let me know im always up for some learning. loland my tent is 2x2x5


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 15, 2012)

ace those plants end up being quick finishers from my experience.looks nice man


----------



## ace720 (Jul 15, 2012)

thank you i hope it is, i dont know if in a few weeks if im gonna have enough room for it in my tent. this thing grows 2in every day
but if it gets too big i really dont know what im gonna do.
its ICED GRAPEFRUIT from feemale seeds. it smells good tho


----------



## majek (Jul 15, 2012)

ace720 said:


> thank you i hope it is, i dont know if in a few weeks if im gonna have enough room for it in my tent. this thing grows 2in every day
> but if it gets too big i really dont know what im gonna do.
> its ICED GRAPEFRUIT from feemale seeds. it smells good tho


The vertical growth will stop soon and they will start to fatten up. You might want to look into super-cropping it's the perfect time for you to start. It will help the lower branches get more light and help the top buds grow horizontally instead of vertically.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 15, 2012)

majek said:


> The vertical growth will stop soon and they will start to fatten up. You might want to look into super-cropping it's the perfect time for you to start. It will help the lower branches get more light and help the top buds grow horizontally instead of vertically.


Tent full can't push anything to the side. I already super crop in veg. But thanks tho I love to push my plants down it really dose help a lot


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 15, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good organic bloom nute....


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2012)

not I, just lost another clone to heat. this heat wave has to end now.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 15, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Can anyone recommend a good organic bloom nute....


A banana pill. Just boil it up it's got a LOT of potassium in it.


----------



## majek (Jul 16, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Tent full can't push anything to the side. I already super crop in veg. But thanks tho I love to push my plants down it really dose help a lot


Super-cropping in veg and in flower are 2 very different things. The branches are very flexible almost rubbery during veg, they will usually bounce right back in place if you bend them. In flower they become much more stiff and ridgid, if you bend them correctly until you hear it snap it will form an elbow and the buds will start to grow horizontally. It will solve your height problems and help produce more buds. Here's an example:


----------



## ace720 (Jul 16, 2012)

majek said:


> Super-cropping in veg and in flower are 2 very different things. The branches are very flexible almost rubbery during veg, they will usually bounce right back in place if you bend them. In flower they become much more stiff and ridgid, if you bend them correctly until you hear it snap it will form an elbow and the buds will start to grow horizontally. It will solve your height problems and help produce more buds. Here's an example:
> 
> View attachment 2256768


Hey your buds look pretty nice.thanks for the advice I'll look into it.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm still learning about cropping them down and trying to form an even canopy. I have been pulling the taller main branches so it exposes the center more, starting to fill in nicely, for a first timer I think Im doing ok...



ace720 said:


> A banana pill. Just boil it up it's got a LOT of potassium in it.


Thanks.. 

Was just looking through some other options. I have FloraNova Grow & Bloom, but was considering using an organic mix for flowering. I read about boiling a couple banana peels and mixing that with water. 

I think I figured out my problem now, they responded well to being flushed the other day. And I am pretty sure the issues I was having was from an unbalanced Ph nute solution. Guess I should of waited to get my Ph meter before trying to add nutes..


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 16, 2012)

pic1 power ~11days in
pic2 pre98x ~11days in
pic3 pre98 budshot
pic4 willie nelson
pi5 willie budhsot
pic6 power2days in
pic7 blue larry 2days in
pic8 1st patio plant


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 17, 2012)

When do you count flowering days? Is it from 12/12 or from the time its actually starts flowering??


PS
Never realized how drastically nutes throw off Ph... Definitely was my issue before, added 1/2 the recommended to a gallon of Ph 7.0 and it dropped it to 5.5... 
Guess thats why I kept seeing issues if I added nutes...


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2012)

10acjed said:


> When do you count flowering days? Is it from 12/12 or from the time its actually starts flowering??
> 
> 
> PS
> ...


I start counting from 12/12. *As in that is the day the flowering (photoperiod) began. *I also am going to go out on a limb and say that's what most people do also. 

And yeah, nutes can be quite acidic. This is why you should add the nutrients to your water, and _then_ pH up or down to get the proper pH balance. I literally have to add 10-15mL of pH up to my water when I do a heavy Fox Farms feeding. My pH goes from 7.8 to 5.1 between regular water, and water with nutes in it!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 17, 2012)

Most people start counting from the day you can see the sex of the plant


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 17, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> And yeah, nutes can be quite acidic. This is why you should add the nutrients to your water, and _then_ pH up or down to get the proper pH balance. I literally have to add 10-15mL of pH up to my water when I do a heavy Fox Farms feeding. My pH goes from 7.8 to 5.1 between regular water, and water with nutes in it!


Yeah was surprised at how low it dropped my Ph... Been on straight water for a bit, and the Ph of my runoff was fine so I added nute today ph'd to 6.8


KidneyStoner420 said:


> Most people start counting from the day you can see the sex of the plant


Makes sense in most pics I see at 10 days - 2 weeks...... 

Took about a week for the males to show, and the fems are showing now at about 10 - 12 days...


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 17, 2012)

i go by when i switch to 12/12.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 17, 2012)

i start my count when i flip to 12/12 to


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 17, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Most people start counting from the day you can see the sex of the plant



Well I can see preflowers in veg, and can tell it's a female in veg too .


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 18, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Well I can see preflowers in veg, and can tell it's a female in veg too .


LOL, correct. I just worded it wrong. I wait until I can see the white hairs, or any evidence of flower


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 18, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> LOL, correct. I just worded it wrong. I wait until I can see the white hairs, or any evidence of flower


I knew what you meant .  but wanted to clarify.

Yeah I'm just too lazy to look every day and shit waiting for that. I just note the day I set the timer, water every four days, and start paying attention around 3 weeks later..


----------



## Matchbox (Jul 18, 2012)

Haven't been on for a while, just starting up my new grow box, got the 2 Berry Bombs in the DWC buckets, just need to find some money for the flowering LED, got a 90w for veg so that's sorted.



Sr. Verde said:


> I start counting from 12/12. *As in that is the day the flowering (photoperiod) began. *I also am going to go out on a limb and say that's what most people do also.
> 
> And yeah, nutes can be quite acidic. This is why you should add the nutrients to your water, and _then_ pH up or down to get the proper pH balance. I literally have to add 10-15mL of pH up to my water when I do a heavy Fox Farms feeding. My pH goes from 7.8 to 5.1 between regular water, and water with nutes in it!


If only my nutes were more acidic! My PH is 7.6 with them added to my 7.2 water... need some PH down I think.



KidneyStoner420 said:


> Most people start counting from the day you can see the sex of the plant


I start from the day of switching, no pre-flowers or anything I just assume they'll be ladies 'cause I only use feminized seeds


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 18, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2256831View attachment 2256832
> pic1 power ~11days in
> pic2 pre98x ~11days in


The reason I asked is because I had switched to 12/12 2 weeks ago, Mine all look like pic 1 above. 
I assume of coarse at this point that each plant/strain will be a little different, being the two pics above are at 11 days and look different as far as flower growth is concerned.

All mine are flowering at this point, could see it clearly this am.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 18, 2012)

^the 98bubbapic2 is my fastest developing strain,it amazed me the first round i grew her.11 days in and looks about 2-3 weeks.and power pic1 is the slowest to develop,


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 18, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> ^the 98bubbapic2 is my fastest developing strain,it amazed me the first round i grew her.11 days in and looks about 2-3 weeks.and power pic1 is the slowest to develop,


Thanks... 
I was getting that idea, was just not sure how people counted, and yours was the first I saw with 2 side by side at the same time... Makes me feel better and mine are on schedule, if i hadnt cropped and tied they would be 18" by now at 6 weeks. They are still about 12" now and out grew my horizontal space... I dont think the SS2 hood is adequate for a true 3 x 3 area, 2 x 3 is more reasonable. 

Good part is they were about 6" off the light this am, and no signs of burn. 
They are growing about 2" a day since flushing and adjusting the Ph. Had a little bit of white tips on new growth, but figuring that to be a combination of the FFOF soil and nutes and should clear as the soil nutes diminish.


----------



## majek (Jul 18, 2012)

10acjed said:


> The reason I asked is because I had switched to 12/12 2 weeks ago, Mine all look like pic 1 above.
> I assume of coarse at this point that each plant/strain will be a little different, being the two pics above are at 11 days and look different as far as flower growth is concerned.
> 
> All mine are flowering at this point, could see it clearly this am.


I don't start counting until I can see visible flowers at the tops of the branches. Some strains can take up to 3 weeks after switching to 12/12 before flowering actually begins. If you start counting too soon you might end up harvesting too early.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 18, 2012)

majek said:


> If you start counting too soon you might end up harvesting too early.


I just clip mine when they look ready.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 19, 2012)

Just a lil update.. over the past few days I moved one of the MM plants over to the MH as a mother and started weaving the other..lol. Then I got a call yesterday, do I have room for 5 clones? (original mother for these little girls would be 25+ years old ).. hell yes, I'll make room brother!!

Mother..


LST..
Gift Clones.. 

Grazz


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey Grazz, where do I sign up for that calling list? LOL



Sr. Verde said:


> I just clip mine when they look ready.


I plan on posting pics here and asking you fine folks 


Got some minor yellow or white tips on new growth, otherwise going strong.....


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 19, 2012)

Me thinks my pH tester is off, I just added half strength nutes and a day later I need the start of nitrogen def. My leaves are getting zebra stripped.

I'm going to have to get a new tester, and maybe some pH up and down.

Does anyone know of something I can use as a short term fix?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 19, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Hey Grazz, where do I sign up for that calling list? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yellow on new growth is normal, as long as it grows out to be green. This usually happens because of temp changes. Just natural plant doing it's natural thing .


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 19, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Me thinks my pH tester is off, I just added half strength nutes and a day later I need the start of nitrogen def. My leaves are getting zebra stripped.
> 
> I'm going to have to get a new tester, and maybe some pH up and down.
> 
> Does anyone know of something I can use as a short term fix?


I don't know a fix because I don't know a problem. Your pH tester, as ANNOYING as it sounds, needs to be re-calibrated every 2 weeks, if not every week. I would buy a unit, with a replaceable sensor, that goes to .01 pH. I bought mine for $45, and bought a replacement sensor for $20 a year ago to make it work like new. Also pick up some pH calibration solution, your pH meter should calibrate from 2 points, usually 4.01, and 7.01. Dial in those two readings, while your submerging the sensor in the solution, and your pH meter will be accurate again!

Keep that ph from 6.4-6.8 to keep the right nutrients in your plants!

You will get nitrogen def from too much water, or too acidic/base of a watering solution.

Keep this chart around, it will help you realize what nutrients get taken up the most with certain acidity/base solutions.






Here is an external source for finding out what deficiencies are ailing your plants. 

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 19, 2012)

From what I can tell, my plants have locked out everything but micro nutes.from my best guess based off appearance, the pH chart and photos from the external source my pH would probably be around 6. When my new tester gets here (I ordered one today) i'll know more but in the meanwhile I'm using baking soda as a pH up, 1 tsp/gal which should raise the pH by 1 full point.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 19, 2012)

I just did the math.

Based off the MSDS sheets for my nutrients (avg pH of 4.256), the reported pH for June/July from the city for my area (6.5) and this leaves me with the information that I've been feeding my plants food that is pH'd to 5.38.

According to the chart under soil, this indicates that my plant would be locked out of all macro-nutrients. This doesn't take into account that I'm using top soil, vermiculite, peat and second hand unconditioned soil.

I'm going to be rebuilding my grow space very soon. I just inherited a doors worth of black and white poly, I made a bid on a poly zipper and I have a new pH tester with two buffer powders coming.

I've tied my Kaya Gold down a bunch of times, super cropped her and i'm gonna continue to keep her at this height untill my B-52's are the same height their half the height and 1/4 as bushy. I'm going to end up with a mammoth mother Kaya. Maybe I'll keep her forever, too bad I don't even know if it's a her yet.

I'm not a fan of these B-52s, sure I put them through hell but I put Kaya through hell and she's still trooping on.

I still have a stunted lemon Skunk who's sex is a mystery and a Jamaican Bud who's also a mystery.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 19, 2012)

and 4 days later...


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 19, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yellow on new growth is normal, as long as it grows out to be green. This usually happens because of temp changes. Just natural plant doing it's natural thing .


90% of the time I see them is within the first light hour of the day, so I figured the yellow was just new growth..

The yellow or white tips are only a few spots, nothing too concerning, I think its just the results of the low Ph and flushing last week. Overall they have really gone wild this week, pretty much ran out of room to LST. Only maybe 16 - 18" high overall tho, so I should be fine. My intake & fan worked out perfect, have a cool breeze between the light and plant so I am able to let them get pretty close.

Fingers crossed....


----------



## majek (Jul 19, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2261703View attachment 2261706View attachment 2261708View attachment 2261711View attachment 2261713View attachment 2261716View attachment 2261719and 4 days later...


Looking great, starting to frost up


----------



## Broseidon (Jul 19, 2012)

Coming up on week 5. You guys think 8 weeks is a good estimate here? I'm hoping for more than 2 ounces this go around!


----------



## majek (Jul 20, 2012)

Very nice  You will deffo get more than 2 oz. I would say 8-9 weeks to finish, let those buds fatten up.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 20, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Hey Grazz, where do I sign up for that calling list? LOL


*1-420-GRA-ZZMN... 

I'm looking forward to seeing how they respond to hydro.. he tells me he gets some really huge colas. Then we can do the taste test to see what's different between the final product hydro vs. soil. 

Grazz *


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 20, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> Coming up on week 5. You guys think 8 weeks is a good estimate here? I'm hoping for more than 2 ounces this go around!


Looking nice Bros .. your gonna need a bigger scale and a case of mason jars..lol. Start watching the trics at 8 weeks, be patient and let them go as long as they want and you'll be happier at harvest.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 20, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> Coming up on week 5. You guys think 8 weeks is a good estimate here? I'm hoping for more than 2 ounces this go around!
> 
> View attachment 2261927View attachment 2261928View attachment 2261929



My guess:

7-10 week peak harvest time. More likely 9.

4-6 oz harvest dry.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 20, 2012)

I'm going to guess that is a 10 week strain and your going to get 8 oz dry.

I just put my door on, now i'm expecting the temps to skyrocket.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 20, 2012)

im goin with 3.5 zips! lol had to get in on that guessing game.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 20, 2012)

so my temps skyrocketed to 35, this door isn't helping my issues.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 20, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> so my temps skyrocketed to 35, this door isn't helping my issues.


Ouch. Sorry to hear that, hope the heatwave breaks soon for you.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 21, 2012)

I have FN Grow & Bloom. Was reading on the GH site and saw


> "Use Liquid KoolBloom and Floralicious Plus with FloraNova for increased flower production."



I know that using a carbohydrate solution or molasses towards the end helps fatten them up, not sure if molasses is good for me, ants here come out of nowhere for sweets, so I will need some kind of alternative...

Is FN Grow/Bloom enough for the veg & flower cycle, or should I look into another additive like KoolBloom or Floralicous?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 21, 2012)

I just purchased the Kool Bloom powder for the end of the flower cycle. Will be starting to use it in a couple weeks on my Lemon Haze. It's supposed to really fatten up the buds. The guy at the 'dro store said he rates it #2 for flower. Forget the name of his favorite, but it was more than I wanted to spend. LOL


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 21, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I just purchased the Kool Bloom powder for the end of the flower cycle. Will be starting to use it in a couple weeks on my Lemon Haze. It's supposed to really fatten up the buds. The guy at the 'dro store said he rates it #2 for flower. Forget the name of his favorite, but it was more than I wanted to spend. LOL


Perfect. 

Let me know what you think of the results, I will probably pick up a bottle of the liquid.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 21, 2012)

The liquid is for the beginning stages of flower.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 22, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> The liquid is for the beginning stages of flower.


Oh ok, the site makes it sound like a liquid form of the powder...


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 22, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I just purchased the Kool Bloom powder for the end of the flower cycle. Will be starting to use it in a couple weeks on my Lemon Haze. It's supposed to really fatten up the buds. The guy at the 'dro store said he rates it #2 for flower. Forget the name of his favorite, but it was more than I wanted to spend. LOL


I've used it and it does the job.. be careful it's some potent stuff, I cut the "recommended" dosage by at least 1/4 or 1/2 until I am sure they can handle it.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 22, 2012)

Damn Mon. It only call for 1/4 tsp per gallon. So you use about an 1/8 tsp or maybe less for the first week or so? How many weeks do you use it for? The final 3 weeks? Or do you flush before harvest?
I'm curious of when I can start to use this stuff. I'm 3 weeks into flower on a few of my 12/12 fs plants


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 22, 2012)

Grazz Update...

The 5 clones I got last week are doing good, he gave them to me in 2" pots with pro-mix soil and I put 3 of them pro-mix and all into 1 gal smart pots with coco (one of these will be kept for a mother), the other 2 were a bit spindly and I put them in with the LST MM in the cab that will be going 12/12 sometime soon.

I also took 4 clones from my MM mom to re-pay the gift of the old skool clones..

Mother and 3..



LST



MM Clones



Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 22, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Damn Mon. It only call for 1/4 tsp per gallon. So you use about an 1/8 tsp or maybe less for the first week or so? How many weeks do you use it for? The final 3 weeks? Or do you flush before harvest?
> I'm curious of when I can start to use this stuff. I'm 3 weeks into flower on a few of my 12/12 fs plants


Yeah, like I said it's potent shit but the nice thing is you may never need to buy another bag..lol.

I wait until the stretch is over and the colas are filling in nicely and that seems to be different with every grow. Lately I haven't really been keeping track of weeks in flower, I'm just going by how they look. I start at 1/2 strength for a few days and then bump it up and keep an eye on them, after 3 weeks tops I stop the Kool Bloom, and keep an eye on the trics and when they are ready I flush for a couple days with homemade Clearex. I'm doing Hydro (ebb and flow) so I think a couple days is usually enough.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 22, 2012)

Awesome info. thanks.
What do you use to make your own clearex?


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 22, 2012)

Posted this back in April..



Grazzmon said:


> DIY Clearex recipe
> 
> 120 (4.25 oz) grams of Dextrose (available at wine making stores. simply is corn sugar)
> 60 (2.125 Oz) grams of Sucrose (regular white table sugar)
> ...


----------



## kinetic (Jul 22, 2012)

View attachment 2264571


50th day from flower, different pics than what I put in the general grow thread. I like the 250 club... It's what helped me get going in a direction that suited me best.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice looking kolas kinetic....


Mine are going nuts right now, two pics below are from when I topped and started LST and switched to the 12/12, the second pic is today approx 3 weeks later... 

Going to pull them down a little this week when I have time. Hoping the stretch period is reaching an end tho they are perfect right now. Plus I only have about another foot of room to move the light up lol....

3rd pic is just an extra




Looks healthy to me... Can still see traces of nute def, but it seems to be getting better. Ph is a tad high but not out of range.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 23, 2012)

Just switched from a 2 ft T5 to a 250w hps cant wait for the results!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 23, 2012)

Been on broken computer hiatus, nice to finally get back to see some of these awesome 250w grows. My own current grow has been a nightmare this summer. This brutal heat has really limited growth this round. I live in an old house with a boiler and radiant heat, so in order to convert to forced air and install central air I would have to probably sell multiple organs and possibly one or both of my children. So until I move in a few years I will refrain from Jun-Sept growing.

I'm at week 9 about to start week 10 on my current Blueberry and Trainwreck grow. Started final flush on friday and looking to harvest this weekend. While overall stretching was almost non-existent during transition, the size of the buds and density and quality are on par with my last grow, maybe even slightly larger. Total yield will be considerably less than last time but considering avg. temps have been 93+, I am just glad they produced some quality looking buds. I almost scrapped this grow midway, I am glad I seen it through to the finish.

Trainwreck end of wk 9


Blueberry


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 23, 2012)

Need to grab a paper towel and wipe the drool off my keyboard......



RCgrowerman said:


> Just switched from a 2 ft T5 to a 250w hps cant wait for the results!



I switched from a 4ft 4bulb, much better for me. I switched early tho so they were only a few weeks old, but much easier to deal with space, and its actually cooler being I have much more room for airflow. 
Dont have to worry about only having 3" of effective light, also if you have good airflow and cooling they can get pretty close to a 250W bulb, mine have been as close as 4" at times without burning.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 23, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I switched from a 4ft 4bulb, much better for me. I switched early tho so they were only a few weeks old, but much easier to deal with space, and its actually cooler being I have much more room for airflow.
> Dont have to worry about only having 3" of effective light, also if you have good airflow and cooling they can get pretty close to a 250W bulb, mine have been as close as 4" at times without burning.


With a fan blowing between the bulb and canopy I have my 250w 4-7 inches from my canopy. Thats with avg air temps 93+ in my grow box. I know people say to take temp at the canopy but I find cannabis can handle much higher radiant heat from the bulbs so my gauge is at canopy height shaded from the direct light. Just have lots of ventilation and air movement and push the limits of how close you can get.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 23, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> With a fan blowing between the bulb and canopy I have my 250w 4-7 inches from my canopy. Thats with avg air temps 93+ in my grow box. I know people say to take temp at the canopy but I find cannabis can handle much higher radiant heat from the bulbs so my gauge is at canopy height shaded from the direct light. Just have lots of ventilation and air movement and push the limits of how close you can get.



I go by overall temps inside the box too.

If I stick my thermometer under the light it will hit 88 - 90, anywhere else inside its 77/82. 
From what I read they stop, or slow growth after 85, so I dont see that happening. My temps have not changed, and if they are slowed in growing thats a good thing, cause I'd be out of room lol...

The two pics I posted were taken 21 days apart from what my folders show..


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 23, 2012)

my new 250w hps setup that i upgraded from a T5 2 footer so im expecting good things this harvest. Any tips from grower vets are much appreciated!


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 23, 2012)

I use wax coated strings as well and it works great, never had stem issue with it.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 23, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> my new 250w hps setup that i upgraded from a T5 2 footer so im expecting good things this harvest. Any tips from grower vets are much appreciated!View attachment 2266048View attachment 2266049


I would turn that fan horizontal and drop your hood down some. Start at 9 inches or so from the canopy, have that fan blow between the hood and canopy and monitor the plants frequently till you find that "goldilocks" zone. I have my light about 5 inches from my canopy with no bleaching or other issues. Had I not had so many overall temperature issues I would have run my cfls too.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for the speedy reply! I made the adjustments as per your recommendations and the temp actually went down a little bit so thanks for the help =)


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 23, 2012)

PIC:
1.power 10.pre98 bubbax 
2.willie nelson budshot 11. diy co2
3.power 12,13,14.pre98 bushots
4.bluelarry 15.willie nelson
5,6,7.Patio plant 16.willie nelson bs
8.power bushot
9.sfv og


----------



## georgyboy (Jul 23, 2012)

cbt, how do you always have so many plants going all the time? You hit us up with a non-stop assault of pictures of wonderful flowers and I love to see them, but assuming your growing with a 250w light, how the hell do you do it? The pic 15 willie nelson plant looks like it is 2 feet tall and 2 feet wide. That's half a 250's foot print all on it's own.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 23, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> I use wax coated strings as well and it works great, never had stem issue with it.


Lacing cord by chance? I use this at work and for allot of other things...


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 23, 2012)

haha i was just thinking about that.my boy has same 250w as me and i get 2-3X as many harvest.well training has some to do w it. my grow footprint is about 40"x 22".and i just started a new idea i leave my 250w on 17hrs a day and use 2 30w cfl for other 7hrs.then have 2 sets of flowering plants.a little extra work but yeild nice and often.i dont even know if that made any sense im blown right now.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 23, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Lacing cord by chance? I use this at work and for allot of other things...


I think that's it. my sis does cell and fiber installs, I have quite a few rolls of the stuff


----------



## ace720 (Jul 23, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> haha i was just thinking about that.my boy has same 250w as me and i get 2-3X as many harvest.well training has some to do w it. my grow footprint is about 40"x 22".and i just started a new idea i leave my 250w on 17hrs a day and use 2 30w cfl for other 7hrs.then have 2 sets of flowering plants.a little extra work but yeild nice and often.i dont even know if that made any sense im blown right now.


yeah you got a lot of pretty plants there i was just wondering the same thing.  
nice work


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 23, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Perfect.
> 
> Let me know what you think of the results, I will probably pick up a bottle of the liquid.


I used liquid koolbloom but not the floralicious with just the regular flora line of gh nutes. I did use florablend off of a recommendation from a friend whos swears by it for hempys. I think the koolbloom had a noticeable effect on the fullness and density of the buds. I also flushed with clearex every 7-10 days which helped alot compared to not using a flushing agent on my 1st grow.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 23, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> I think that's it. my sis does cell and fiber installs, I have quite a few rolls of the stuff


Hell ya dude! We never call it string, the old timers wouldn't have any of that, always cord. Have her get you a pair of the bad ass datacom scissors, you can't really trim with them but you'll be hard pressed to find a better pair for any of your needs.

My father is always hitting me up for lacing cord, I had to show him how to 'sew' a little bit with it as well, starting stitch to finish....


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 23, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Lacing cord by chance? I use this at work and for allot of other things...


Idk what it's called, but i use it for fishing and crabbing.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 23, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> Idk what it's called, but i use it for fishing and crabbing.


If it's covered in wax then it's lacing cord, it's probably 9 ply if it is. It used to be 12 ply, hence the outdated name of '12 cord'. It's used to 'sew' cables down to cable racking and down the sides of equipment. There's various stitches one can use, like a running stitch or chicago stitch. When sewing fiber optic cable some telco standards define you to use paper over the fiber cable as to not damage the glass. This cord is strong and will cut open your hand if you sew for long enough.


----------



## majek (Jul 24, 2012)

Kushberry update and more crappy pics  I really need a new camera.
11 weeks from seed, 8 weeks flowering, just started flushing with distilled water a few days ago.

The buds just keep climbing, as you can see the largest tops are getting dangerously close to the light but I think it will be fine for 1 more week. That's the great thing about 250w lights, the tops can get pretty damn close without doing any damage to the plants.

1-1.5 weeks and I think they will be ready, what do you think?


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 24, 2012)

kinetic said:


> Hell ya dude! We never call it string, the old timers wouldn't have any of that, always cord. Have her get you a pair of the bad ass datacom scissors, you can't really trim with them but you'll be hard pressed to find a better pair for any of your needs.
> 
> My father is always hitting me up for lacing cord, I had to show him how to 'sew' a little bit with it as well, starting stitch to finish....


Post a pic of the scissors.. I'm in the process of stacking all of her left-overs from jobs in a corner and she has 4-5 tool bags.

Grazz


----------



## kinetic (Jul 24, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Post a pic of the scissors.. I'm in the process of stacking all of her left-overs from jobs in a corner and she has 4-5 tool bags.
> 
> Grazz


Will do gimme about an hour


----------



## kinetic (Jul 24, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Post a pic of the scissors.. I'm in the process of stacking all of her left-overs from jobs in a corner and she has 4-5 tool bags.
> 
> Grazz



I personally like the extended handle for what I do, makes it a bit quicker. I use my normal handled pair around the house, my wife loves 'em too.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a set of those as well. As mentioned they work for damn near anything. They have micro serrations in the blades.
Not cheap for a nice pair either.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 24, 2012)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2267215
> I personally like the extended handle for what I do, makes it a bit quicker. I use my normal handled pair around the house, my wife loves 'em too.


Yeah, found a pair but it doesn't have the extended handle. I'll have another look in the tool bags though now that I know what I'm looking for


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 24, 2012)

So I haven't done a photo update for awhile, mostly because I was embarrassed by my own stupidity.

Here's my kids and some info about them.


KAYA GOLD - (Nirvana)



This is my trooper, No matter what I do wrong she just keeps growing.

I've tied off 15 spots and I'm going to turn them all into tops, Kaya has been LST'd to quite a degree as you can see, and I'm not done yet.

B-52s (Feminized)



I tried supe rcropping these and ended up breaking two out of 3 stems. I left the last one alone so I could have a control. They've been heat stressed to the limit and nute burned and pH locked out.


MEDICAL BOX



In my med box I've got a B52 on the left and a Jamaican bud on the right. the half dead clone is a Kaya clone but I'm fairly sure it's toast.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 24, 2012)

They lookin thirsty..


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 24, 2012)

Yea, I took that just before I watered them. I used regular strength nutes, the ones that cause pH lock out and used baking soda as a pH buffer. I'll see if that helps this round. I want to trust in my nutrient decision but so far it's failing me horribly.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 24, 2012)

majek i would say 2-4 weeks. loos good man, are they densing up ?if they r dense that should be some good weight.


----------



## majek (Jul 24, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> majek i would say 2-4 weeks. loos good man, are they densing up ?if they r dense that should be some good weight.


Thanks, the buds are rock hard to the touch but they have some more swelling to do. The blueberry genetics are really showing now, they just keep getting taller but they are starting to crown so it shouldn't be too much longer. If I get 3-4 oz per plant I will be happy.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 24, 2012)

When i supercrop i like to pinch the stem to break it up before bending it. That seems to take out the risk of snapping the stem alot. hope this helps


----------



## georgyboy (Jul 25, 2012)

It also helps to water your plants about a half hour before you decide to supercrop them, or do any kind of training really. It seems to make them more pliable.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm just about to look at the for the first time after using pH'd GO line nutes. I hope their not all dead.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 25, 2012)

If it's not one thing, it's another fuckin' thing.

I burnt my plants again.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 25, 2012)

First morning in a while it actually looked like they are slowing in vertical growth.. All are about 16 - 20" from soil now, pretty nice canopy.. I moved them around a little, total area right now is 30" x 24" 

On 5mL of FN Bloom now, koolbloom on the way and will be adding that too. Still seeing traces of nute burn, mostly the Mg / Mn leveling out, I was too low, then too high. Runoff now is right around 6.6 so hoping it all clears up in the next week...


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 25, 2012)

How much can the bleaching affect my plant? My new hps was a little too close from the look of the canopy but i was wondering if it is reversible.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 25, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> How much can the bleaching affect my plant? My new hps was a little too close from the look of the canopy but i was wondering if it is reversible.


Do you have any pics of it? Just want to be sure its bleaching and not just yellow growth. New growth is yellow to begin with, and the difference between it and the older growth makes it stand out.

I was worried for a while with mine during the stretch, but its just growing fast. Mine went 1-2" a day from 12/12 so keep an eye on yours, you will need to raise the light daily if your going to try and keep it close. I would raise my light as soon as it came on, put it about 6 - 8" from the highest, next morning it would be 4 - 6" from the light....

Mine have been as close as 4" so far from the bulb, my setup & airflow is similar to yours.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 25, 2012)

I think i may have overreacted because of my ignorance on hps and bleaching.  
It looked much more yellow yesterday when i was inspecting it for heat problems. But while i took this plant out of the tent to take a photo of it I heard a crash in my room and returned to my mazar kush split in two at the site of my topping. quick response on my part i chopped up an old fishing pole to use as stakes and zip tied the high pressure area while leaving room for stem growth. By trapping the moisture with tape i hope to create a scar similar to super cropping rather than losing the entire plant. I will let you be the judge on if it is saveable since i have never tried splitting a stem before and therefore have no idea what the outcome will be.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 25, 2012)

I just broke my favorite bong.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 25, 2012)

Time will tell, from the looks of that pic I would not think its a complete loss.

And they do not look burnt or bleached to me. That slight yellowing on the tips of the new growth could be from over fert or a Ph imbalance. I can also see slight signs on a couple lower leaves, so be sure to test your runoff.



Kalebaiden said:


> I just broke my favorite bong.


Good lord man, did you walk under a ladder or break a mirror lately? Talk about having a bad week...

Sometimes the sorrows of others will make you feel better. My buddy was out with his girl, had a half z of dank he was bringing home, but she wanted to stop and eat. So they stopped for dinner, somewhere during that time the half z fell out of his shorts and by the time he realized it it was gone. Makes me cringe, Im a light smoker so a half would last me a couple months...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm just wondering what I did to deserve this karma.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 25, 2012)

If you feel bad just look at my mazar plant that got trashed from my fan =( maybe it can ease your pain lol


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Jul 25, 2012)

RC, that plant will be just fine. What fell on it?
I had a fan fall on my Bubblegummer a week or so ago. Broke the stem BAD, I mean barely still attached. I grabbed a straw and liced it the long way and snapped it around the broken stem. She's lookin great now!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm feeling pretty blech cause of this string of bad luck and I think to myself I could really use a bong rip...then I got sad cause my favorite bong just broke. So I went to dig out my little bong and lo and behold it's already pack with some ancient Blue Mystic from my last grow. I packed it, put it away and remember thinking that I'll be happy when I find this.

Well here's to marijuana memory and the happiness it brings.

*cheers*

*edit*

Now that i'm stoned off good weed, I just realized....the heatwave broke. It's back to normal here!


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a really efficient medium sized fan but it has quite a bit of weight to it. It was oscillating and the pressure from my ventilation motor caused the tent to come inward and it just fell over right on top of her. like i said earlier im hoping that the result is similar to super cropping since i immediately fixed her up and gave plenty of support, but only time will tell.

On another note i was wondering where i should place my thermometer for the best readings. When i put it up in exposed light it goes 90+ but when it is under just a bit of shade it drops below 80 so im wondering if im ok or if i should be tinkering with it. Thanks again in advance to this friendly community!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 25, 2012)

Update on my stonedness.......I just came back to my computing spot when I realized I only took two hits of the bong before I went off on a stoned wander.

2 hits of my little bong lost 1.5 hours for me. Damn I miss growing Blue Mystic.


----------



## kinetic (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm out of weed, broke, except for money to pay the bills, and have got about 10 days left before I chop and have some finger/glove/scissor hash. 

I admit I pulled a bud off 36 hours ago and hung it on the line, by tomorrow I maybe heating up the oven. My friend just had his son so I can't really go over and hang out for a buzz with the newborn home...


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 25, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> I have a really efficient medium sized fan but it has quite a bit of weight to it. It was oscillating and the pressure from my ventilation motor caused the tent to come inward and it just fell over right on top of her. like i said earlier im hoping that the result is similar to super cropping since i immediately fixed her up and gave plenty of support, but only time will tell.
> 
> On another note i was wondering where i should place my thermometer for the best readings. When i put it up in exposed light it goes 90+ but when it is under just a bit of shade it drops below 80 so im wondering if im ok or if i should be tinkering with it. Thanks again in advance to this friendly community!


Thermometers are not accurate in direct light, just outside of the direct light is fine. If its 80 everywhere else your fine, just keep a good airflow between the tops and light. You should have that anyway to help strengthen the stems.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 25, 2012)

Mental Alchemy. for u kale.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 26, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I'm out of weed, broke, except for money to pay the bills, and have got about 10 days left before I chop and have some finger/glove/scissor hash.
> 
> I admit I pulled a bud off 36 hours ago and hung it on the line, by tomorrow I maybe heating up the oven. My friend just had his son so I can't really go over and hang out for a buzz with the newborn home...


I'm going to try my hardest not to pull nugs off until the end but it is so hard!!


----------



## brettsog (Jul 26, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> I'm going to try my hardest not to pull nugs off until the end but it is so hard!!


trust me its not worth it. i pulled a few buds off my last grow to keep me going, really wish id waited as it affected my yeild and the smoke was crap. dried for 4 days then cured for 2 weeks. wow what a difference. still got a couple buds maturing for a rainy day. the smell from the jar is unreal. only weighs 3g but i know its gonna be good when i smoke it


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh i dont plan on it, but i was empathizing with kinetic and being broke with no bud =)


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 26, 2012)

I had a thought, if you look at my pics, I have 2 plants in a long planter and a single plant in a long planter. What's the currant thougths of this idea.

Transplant the single into a deep pot, and refill it's former long pot with soil. Cut the bottom off the long pot that holds two plants and stack the pots. In essence doubling the depth of the long pot that holds 2 plants..

**EDIT**

I just sized everything up, got ready for the transplant and I found out the plants root system has taken hol through out the long box and I can't transplant it without damaging the roots. So instead, I transplanted a plant from the medical box to the main grow area. Now I feel productive today.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 26, 2012)

I found this thread on the second page, did someone lose it?


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 27, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I found this thread on the second page, did someone lose it?


Im still here 

My girls are looking decent, some nute issues still, spots here and there, mainly on one of them. They are slowing down in vertical growth and starting to fill in. Will be introducing some KoolBloom next week to go with the FN bloom. 


Should I clip off any lower leaves that wont recover? I have a few that are yellow/brown and dry. Was thinking its just wasting energy that can go elsewhere...


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 27, 2012)

Grazz Update.. MM Mother is getting out of control..lol, going to need to trim her back a bit and do some more clones I think. The three Old Skool clones that were the better looking of the 5 are doing ok in with the mother. 



My other MM that has been LST'd is going to be going 12/12 very soon, along with the 2 not so good Old Skool clones . 



The MM clones that I took are going into 3" pots today with coco, I told the Old Skool buddy that he should be able to just take the clones out of the 3" pots coco and all and transplant them into soil.. that shouldn't be a problem right?




Grazz


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 27, 2012)

I have always been instructed not to cut leaves off, the plant will get rid of them when they are ready and done using its stored energy.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 27, 2012)

yeah grazz the clones should be fine to transplant.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 27, 2012)

budshots


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 27, 2012)

While that is true, the plant will use the stored energy when a leaf is damaged beyond repair it is also true that a leaf that is damaged under 50% will continue to draw full energy requirements while only producing a fraction of useable energy for the plant. it's a tough call and if you decide to cut damaged leaves then only do 1 or two every 2 days.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 27, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> While that is true, the plant will use the stored energy when a leaf is damaged beyond repair it is also true that a leaf that is damaged under 50% will continue to draw full energy requirements while only producing a fraction of useable energy for the plant. it's a tough call and if you decide to cut damaged leaves then only do 1 or two every 2 days.



For the most part I have been leaving them, there were a couple that were ready to fall off anyway. I will just let nature take it course and assist a little bit if it looks needed..

Thanks for the tips..


----------



## MafiaRapZz (Jul 27, 2012)

Where can I get one in the uk?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 27, 2012)

I shut down my hospital box, if the plants are going to make it, they've got to pull their weight. All plants are now in my main area and under 250w of MH lighting.

I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 27, 2012)

MafiaRapZz said:


> Where can I get one in the uk?


Where can you get what?


**EDIT**

I just checked out the OP of this quote, he's posting in the 400 club thread, claims to have a tent and a 400 w/ extractor fan. I have no idea what this guy is asking. So here's a link. http://bit.ly/Qn8sXY

(rep appreciated)


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 27, 2012)

My top 69 looking pretty good. This picture was taken in a room lit by 2700k bulbs so that is why they may appear yellow, but they are a nice light green so im not worried. My Mazar kush plant made a full recovery and is coming along pretty nice after being smashed into two pieces only a few days ago.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 27, 2012)

Looking good RC.

I just did the unthinkable, I used half strength all purpose nutes with micro nutrients to get ahead of the deficiencies I'm seeing. Hope they don't burn yet again.

If they do I may have to change my name to Burning Man.


----------



## Broseidon (Jul 27, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> If they do I may have to change my name to Burning Man.









Tomorrow marks week 6 of flower. Do you guys think I should give her a light bloom feeding or just go with tap for the final 2 or 3 weeks?

pics as usual


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 27, 2012)

Those look fantastic great work! Im still pretty new to the indoor grow scene so my first couple grows i just go with tap towards the end. Idk if that is optimal or not though

EDIT

i took 4 clones from my healthy mazar kush to slow it down a bit so the damaged one can catch up and also i can continue the strain if i enjoy it.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 28, 2012)

@Broseidon those look lovely. Please keep us posted, would like to see what they look like when you do your final flush. 



Kalebaiden said:


> Looking good RC.
> 
> I just did the unthinkable, I used half strength all purpose nutes with micro nutrients to get ahead of the deficiencies I'm seeing. Hope they don't burn yet again.
> 
> If they do I may have to change my name to Burning Man.


Your not alone, will be flushing mine again today, picked up some Clear Royale, never heard of it but its all they had in stock. 
I was too low, and in my overzealous newbieness its now too high. RO was about a 7, so it shoudnt be too bad. Going to run a gal of flush mix, then a couple gallons of h20...

Will get some pics too....


***UPDATE***
Got RO down to 6.7 and gave them some bloom..
Here are a couple pics, more updates in my journal..

Canopy, about 6" from light.
View attachment 2272271

filling in nicely, vertical growth is slowing..
View attachment 2272273View attachment 2272272


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 28, 2012)

Just wanted to say thanks to all for tips and advice... Seems to be helping


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 28, 2012)

you've got alot of stretch, you might want to tie those puppies down before they flowerstretch


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 28, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> you've got alot of stretch, you might want to tie those puppies down before they flowerstretch


They were about 8" when I switched to 12/12... About 18 - 20" now a little past 3 weeks later...

Not sure when they will stop, but they have slowed a bit this week... 

I tied one of them down a bit today, the other two were a bit shorter so it evened everything out. I have a little more horizontal space if needed.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 28, 2012)

Like I promised, here's my babies.

This is the deficiency that I'm fighting. It was caused from pH lock out. The plant is B-52.



This is my beast, Kaya Gold. Rated a very good smoke but poor yielder so I LST'd the fucking hell outta her. (Still assuming it'll be a her)
Keeping on top of her growth is a daily job, next time I'm going with chicken wire at the desired canopy height.




This is a Jamaican Bud plant



My B-52s



A a greenscape of my garden.



The temps here are still to high for the plants but there's not a whole lot I can do about nature.

Oh yea! No nute burn!


----------



## ace720 (Jul 28, 2012)

whats up guys i got a couple pics of my grow. just started week 5 of flower on the ICED GRAPEFRUIT and i guess it going ok. the damn thing grow like crazy the frist 3 weks. i wanna give a big thanks to the guy that tlod me to supercrop it . i really didnt want to in the middle of flower but it was starting to get too big. i did and it work pretty good  THANKS
got a THC BOMB in veg tomy other beans come in the mail yesterday to that im really excited about


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 28, 2012)

looking good ace, nice and chunky at week5.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 28, 2012)

Im moving so i dont have to be restrained to a tent any longer!! should be able to fit more girls under it in an open setting


----------



## ValleGrown (Jul 28, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> Tomorrow marks week 6 of flower. Do you guys think I should give her a light bloom feeding or just go with tap for the final 2 or 3 weeks?
> 
> pics as usual
> View attachment 2271729View attachment 2271730View attachment 2271731View attachment 2271732


If you haven already you should let her just eat her leaves for a few weeks. Give her a diluted nute feeding of about 1/8 of the regular every other water. But other than that. Looks like its goin from the top down should help with yield with the lower buds and everything. . Clone this bitch and see if it's a genetic or environmental . The leaf necrosis I mean.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 28, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> Im moving so i dont have to be restrained to a tent any longer!! should be able to fit more girls under it in an open setting


Send me your tent, I think i'd have better luck if I could control airflow better.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 29, 2012)

Im still going to throw my T5 in here to veg them under i was referring to my flowering girls. I can only fit 3 in the tent and i think if done properly i can do much better without the restrictions. Also it will be in a basement so temps wont be an issue so i wont need to use my vent motor anymore just some fans.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 29, 2012)

Day 65 of flower, harvest day! The Trainwreck was a bit behind the Blueberry and probably could have used another good week. Unfortunately my grow box is my dry box too, so I am unable to harvest them separately. The Blueberry is already at 20-25% amber trichs and I didnt want to let them go any farther.

Both of these girls were far stickier than my 1st grow, and although overall yield looks to be less due to the heat problems I had, the size, density and quality of the buds is definitely better. Periodic flushing with clearex made a world of difference in overall health and bud production in my opinion, and I would recommend to everyone a regular flush every 7-14 days.

My grow consists of a 3x2x3 grow box with 250w hps. I was not able to use my 2 42w cfls this round due to heat. I am using str8 perlite hempy buckets, 5L in size. 3 part GH flora nutes, with liquid koolbloom, florablend, and floranectar as supplements. Buckets would dry out perfectly every 2 days and I would feed a moderate solution every 2 days, the only time I gave them plain water was a gallon each after flushing with clearex every 7-10 days. This seemed to work really well, although as I pumped them with more P and K I did notice some slight burning, so I will need to tweak. 

Well here is some pics before and after cutting. 

Blueberry
View attachment 2273506View attachment 2273507View attachment 2273508View attachment 2273509View attachment 2273510View attachment 2273511View attachment 2273512View attachment 2273514View attachment 2273515View attachment 2273516

Trainwreck
View attachment 2273517View attachment 2273518View attachment 2273519View attachment 2273520View attachment 2273521View attachment 2273522View attachment 2273523View attachment 2273525View attachment 2273526


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm at day 49-50 of veg, should I go another month or should I flower at 60?


----------



## brettsog (Jul 29, 2012)

just thought i'd share a pic. this is my white widow @ 34 days veg from seed under 130w of 6500k cfl in a 20l dwc bubbler

im sharing cos im switching to flower tonight under my 250w hps



opinions welcome


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 29, 2012)

Nice plant, welcome to the thread.


----------



## brettsog (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks man, the seeds are from a bag i got but the guy buys straight from a grower and it was dank as fuck. im hoping to get at least a 2oz yeild from her but we will see. once ive got it all under control and know how long to veg for to get a decent yeild i will start using the seeds i have paid for, got quite a selection: SAGE, amnesia haze, purple haze, ak48, big bud #1, blueberry, ak47 autos, also got a nyc diesel seed from a friend the other day so i thought id stick it alongside this to see how it goes.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 29, 2012)

I like to veg 60 days but it's a hassel. I'm thinking about 90 days but I'm not sure if I have the space for it this round.

Last grow with Blue Mystic, I grew one plant, vegged for 60 and flowered for 9 weeks. I pulled 1/4 pound off my plant. (LST is a personal growers best friend)


----------



## brettsog (Jul 29, 2012)

nice. only problem i have with lst is i have nothing to tie things too. dont wanna drill holes in my res. and cant really tie it to the wall or the floor as its solid concrete  i want at least 2oz of this which im hopeful for. its taken me a while to get the temps and humidity right, and a decent lighting system and im keeping it simple as i can with nutes. rather than listen to the millions bits of nutrient advice ive been given im gonna try to get to know my plant a bit more and let her tell me when to feed her.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 29, 2012)

brettsog said:


> nice. only problem i have with lst is i have nothing to tie things too. dont wanna drill holes in my res. and cant really tie it to the wall or the floor as its solid concrete  i want at least 2oz of this which im hopeful for. its taken me a while to get the temps and humidity right, and a decent lighting system and im keeping it simple as i can with nutes. rather than listen to the millions bits of nutrient advice ive been given im gonna try to get to know my plant a bit more and let her tell me when to feed her.


As with many things duct tape can be your best friend when LST'ing. I use string and duct tape to the side of my pots in order to train early in veg, then use the screen for the rest of training.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 29, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> As with many things duct tape can be your best friend when LST'ing. I use string and duct tape to the side of my pots in order to train early in veg, then use the screen for the rest of training.





Same here, duct tape does wonders.....


----------



## brettsog (Jul 29, 2012)

well considering i have rolls of it and even use it to hold my light straight (sits funny) i cant believe that didnt cross my mind. thanks man.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 29, 2012)

That's so funny i actually had to use duct tape today for my wal mart pot (I don't normally like to use them) but yea i just wrap my string in it and tape it to the side and tie down whatever you want. actually in many cases its better than holes because of how easy it is to move and retape.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 29, 2012)

my 7 day forecast 100-107 high 72-78 lows. ouch


----------



## brettsog (Jul 29, 2012)

well we had the hottest day of the year so far less than 3 days ago now all of a sudden thunder and super heavy rain today. makes me wonder whats going on in the clouds


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 29, 2012)

I just switched out my lights. I'm now running a 250 HPS

I keep switching to a 12/12 cycle and then changing it back to 18/6 before the schedule gots interupted. I just couldn't decide on when I wanted to flower.

Now with the bulb switched out, the plants will grow bushier (more red spectrum)
I'll do this for 10 days and then flip them.

Specs:

*250W High Pressure Sodium Bulb (For flowering/budding)
*


Power: 250 watts (High efficiency)
[*]Expected Life Span: 24,000 hours (4300 used)
Lumen: 32,000 lumens
Color Temperature: 2,000K


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 29, 2012)

all the plants in my garden.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 29, 2012)

Those are some frosty nugs


----------



## ace720 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yeah looking really nice cbt


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 30, 2012)

I found this on page two again, someone keeps losing this thread!


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 30, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I found this on page two again, someone keeps losing this thread!


What does that mean?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 30, 2012)

I like to keep this thread on the first page for easy access so I randomly post in it if it gets to another page.

**Edit**

I also like to provide ease of access to the club by keeping it on the first page.

I love my 250, it's a cost effective way of providing my medication that's safe and I love showing off what a 250 can do.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 30, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I like to keep this thread on the first page for easy access so I randomly post in it if it gets to another page.


+Rep for helping a RIU noob haha


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 30, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I love my 250, it's a cost effective way of providing my medication that's safe and I love showing off what a 250 can do.



Have to agree with you there. I am so happy I got mine, the T5 was ok, but looking back now I would be in trouble and would have to had sacrificed a plant of some of the best bud I've smoked....

I picked up some steaks for mine, going to tie them down a bit more tomorrow, will snap a few pics


----------



## backyardagain (Jul 30, 2012)

work in progress but i will have a 3x7x7ft room with 2 possible 3 250ws, what would be a good hood these mnight be air cooled but might not be not sure yet. what do you guys reccomend on ballasts? right now im just using a 150 so not to sure with thoses on which ois a good buy and whats not.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 30, 2012)

I ran into a small N deficiency with my top 69 and used foliage feed to correct it. I know most will say not to use it during flowering but my buds are still light and have 2 fans and 1 blower pulling out the air in a very small tent so im not worried about it. I'll post some pics when it makes more progress.


----------



## chicanoindo (Jul 30, 2012)

Need help I want to join the club I got a grow tent coming in soon 3'x2'x5' and wondering how I can cool it successfully and recommendations on lights would be great


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 30, 2012)

chicanoindo said:


> Need help I want to join the club I got a grow tent coming in soon 3'x2'x5' and wondering how I can cool it successfully and recommendations on lights would be great


A 6 inch inline fan would probably be sufficient to cool a tent that size with maybe up to 600w hps, if using with a cool tube. If sound and odor are a problem you may have to get creative. A smaller light would require less ventilation in theory but I wish I would have went with a 6 inch instead of 4 inch fan with my 250 hps.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 30, 2012)

chicanoindo said:


> Need help I want to join the club I got a grow tent coming in soon 3'x2'x5' and wondering how I can cool it successfully and recommendations on lights would be great


My tent has similar dimensions and i use a 190cfm squirrel cage blower to suck the hot air away from the bulb and have 2 fans blowing between the canopy and the light. 
http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=9871 thats the light i use and its great because you can use MH in veg and HPS in flower without switching anything but the bulb. that space would be good for about 3-4 girls depending on size and your techniques.


----------



## Galvatron (Jul 30, 2012)

can i get some advice on this possible set up?

250watt hps/mh switchable with digital ballast 
tent 2x2x4
exhaust fan 6 inch 160cfm
oscillating fan inside
passive intake

should i add or change anything?


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 30, 2012)

Galvatron said:


> can i get some advice on this possible set up?
> 
> 250watt hps/mh switchable with digital ballast
> tent 2x2x4
> ...


 Just add plants my friend.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 30, 2012)

^sounds good try it learn and tweak it.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 31, 2012)

Helping *Kalebaiden *out this morning and getting the thread back on page one.... 

@ Galvatron & chicanoindo
I have to say one of the best things I did when building my box was set up an intake fan pushing cool air in. I just grabbed a 10" fan from the hardware store, a 10" - 8" fitting and 8" duct and rigged it up with duct tape aka a growers friend, fan is outside by the closet door and pushes air in right between the light & plants, then the ocselating fan is right next to that. If your tent has a bottom intake I would stick a fan on it. check out my journal there are a couple pics of it.

Then you can use the inline fan to exhaust and set up a carbon filter if you need it. Im using ona, works wonders. Inside I have a dixie cup with water in it and just add a tbsp or two in every couple days and switch the water, and then I have an ona block outside. All I smell is ona when the box has been closed. 
Only thing I regret is not getting a tent, 36 x 36 would be perfect, however I have an extra 12" or so of space inside now, and it is nice to have the extra room to work. 


Did some more minor LST today, they really shot up after switching to 12/12 & HPS. Overall they are about 18" from soil now, there are a bunch of tops tho so if they keep stretching I will probably harvest the tops and give the lower parts an extra week or two if they look to fluffy. For a first time experimental grow I think I will be satisfied 

You can kinda catch my 4th in the corner, some sativa regs, hasnt got in the way yet so I am letting her go...


Little budshot



Used some steaks to spread them a little bit..



Finished product this am... I told them to stop growing up and start filling in.. Hope they listened...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2012)

And I thought Kaya was a beast, whats the monster called in the last pic?


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 31, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> And I thought Kaya was a beast, whats the monster called in the last pic?


That last pic are my 3 babies, the main reason we started this grow. Got a z and found one little nug with 3 mature seeds. Im guessing hermie. But I have 3 under the light, they are kind of intertwined at this point. If you look at the first pic its the two inside, then the third was out being tied down a bit. Then I took the overhead pic of all three, and the red headed step child in the corner (no offense to my fellow red heads)

He tells me its Bruce Banner (OG Kush x Strawberry Diesel), so thats all I have to go on. He has given me 3 different types all called the same thing, so I think he just makes it up at times, they are similar, but different so maybe they are a couple different phenos. If you have met the type you understand, a 30 min conversation and I am more confused than when we started LOL..

I saw him a week or so back and got another batch of the same stuff I got the seeds from, its some good smoke. Great strong flavor on exhale, fuely, strong smell as well, I open the tupperware with about 5 g in it and the room smells. Strong head & body high, mellows after time. Have to say its a personal favorite smoke..


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2012)

I've never been a fan of any of the diesels. they all hurt my throat. Let me know if your banner has the diesel taste. I'm thinking of trying it.


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 31, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I've never been a fan of any of the diesels. they all hurt my throat. Let me know if your banner has the diesel taste. I'm thinking of trying it.


I have only gotten one deisel, and the flavor of that was not comparable to the bruce. The bruce has a more unique taste, not in a bad way either its the type of stuff you take a toke of and say mmmm. Not harsh or hard on the throat at all... I call it a fuely taste, but its really just a different taste then what I am use to. Not skunky or earthy, more of an exotic. Sorry Im bad at the details.
From what I read on it the bruce is a Kush dominant in flavor. I have yet to get any kush so I cant say.. 

I will let you know how these come out..


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2012)

I couldn't wait any longer, I just hit the flip switch. I'll start counting from the day sex is shown.


----------



## chicanoindo (Jul 31, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> My tent has similar dimensions and i use a 190cfm squirrel cage blower to suck the hot air away from the bulb and have 2 fans blowing between the canopy and the light.
> http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=9871 thats the light i use and its great because you can use MH in veg and HPS in flower without switching anything but the bulb. that space would be good for about 3-4 girls depending on size and your techniques.


Definitely going to get that light veg and bloom all in one


----------



## chicanoindo (Jul 31, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> A 6 inch inline fan would probably be sufficient to cool a tent that size with maybe up to 600w hps, if using with a cool tube. If sound and odor are a problem you may have to get creative. A smaller light would require less ventilation in theory but I wish I would have went with a 6 inch instead of 4 inch fan with my 250 hps.


I hope you can help me out again if my closet were the tent will be stays at 82F can I throw my exhaust back into the closet or will it eventually get hot?


----------



## kinetic (Jul 31, 2012)

250W goodness...
Note: The High Life can is for illustrative purposes only, while not a beer snob I do support local breweries, and enjoy a Brother Thelonius from time to time...


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 31, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I couldn't wait any longer, I just hit the flip switch. I'll start counting from the day sex is shown.


Funny, I am currently researching and planning my next grow. Nirvana's Wonder Woman in the fridge ready to be germinated....



chicanoindo said:


> Definitely going to get that light veg and bloom all in one


I love mine. I would have to look at the box I either have that one or the SS2 switchable, they are the same..

I actually have to rotate mine, I have it long ways in my box so the sides are facing the 2' area, front/back seems to have about a 2' light area while the sides put out better light, I can see it being effective in a 2' x 3' space, 3' x 3' would be pushing it as the light would need to be 6" off the tops to spread that far horizontally.

Here is an idea for cooling, total cost about 25 - 30$ tops... I know you are using a tent, but the idea is the same, just pull air from the coolest possible spot and push it in. You can feel the temp change when you walk in the closet, but the air coming in is cool. I have the same fan in the top pushing out, and then another fan pushing hot air out the door. Its not stealthy or quiet, so if your looking for that try the fan inside your tent and a vent to the door...


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 31, 2012)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2276193
> 
> 250W goodness...
> Note: The High Life can is for illustrative purposes only, while not a beer snob I do support local breweries, and enjoy a Brother Thelonius from time to time...



OH MY!!! Very nice looking kola you have there.... Had to leave it in the quote....


----------



## kinetic (Jul 31, 2012)

10acjed said:


> OH MY!!! Very nice looking kola you have there.... Had to leave it in the quote....


Thanks, I donate the popcorn bud to someone that needs it which is why I keep it. Let more go this time than normal, what a pain in the ass to trim!


----------



## stoneslacker (Jul 31, 2012)

chicanoindo said:


> I hope you can help me out again if my closet were the tent will be stays at 82F can I throw my exhaust back into the closet or will it eventually get hot?


If you can, try to lower the room temp to around 72F. If not you will most likely have to exhaust the vented air away from the grow area, as this will raise overall room temps depending on your room size. I originally vented my grow box into the room it is located in and it was fine when room temps were 72 or snce warmer weather hit and room temps approached 80+, cooling my box became an ongoing problem.

I ended up venting my exhaust into an adjoining storage closet and this helped alot.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2012)

My garden runs hot, there's nothing I can do short of a remodel of the layout.

KEY POINTS:

Ventilation is absolutely necessary. Do not skimp on it.
Keep the ballast out of the grow area
Have a vented hood or make something work like a vented hood

Since I run hot, all my plants will be stunted and my yield will be much less than I hoped.


----------



## chicanoindo (Jul 31, 2012)

Whats an average yield off a 250hps you guys pull out u want to know please specify how Many plants


----------



## chicanoindo (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay my closet has a metal box that about 1cm thick and inside that it runs to our house a/c vents and I'm thinking of cutting a hole out and connecting ducting to use that as my intake supply would that help?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2012)

First question:

People aim for a gram per watt, beginner growers will get much less.

Second question:

take some photos and post them so we can see what your talking about, I'm having a difficult time visualizing this.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2012)

Since the forums are under construction (without warning) I figured i'd post in this thread to keep it on the 'new posts' page


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jul 31, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> First question:
> 
> People aim for a gram per watt, beginner growers will get much less.
> 
> ...


Yeah 1 gram per watt is more when you know your setup to the t and know the genetics super well and aren't surprised by any developments. Best I've pulled so far is .8-.9 per watt on a 250w. Just pulled like .6-.7 gpw on a 400w, only because I didn't have enough light to veg the girls out big enough because I was using too little lights, and also thought they would stretch more in bloom, which they didn't. Still came out top shelf though, not not copious amounts of top shelf.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm historically at roughly half a gram per watt but seeing as I've identified my issues I hope to do better this time around.


----------



## chicanoindo (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info but I will take photos tomorrow since my plants are sleeping right now


----------



## chicanoindo (Jul 31, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> First question:
> 
> People aim for a gram per watt, beginner growers will get much less.
> 
> ...


Okay I took pictures from the outside it's were put airfilters for our ac and right behind it there is a metal sheet and right behind it is my closet I hope you guys get a visual


----------



## 10acjed (Jul 31, 2012)

@chicanoindo
I cant be certain, but that looks like the intake of your air handler, be careful if it starts pulling air from your closet it will circulate it through the house. 

I am in a 2' x 3' space as well, 3 plants is pushing it in that space unless they are a short strain. I am having a difficult time with stretch, I topped them all so they are bushy, and I have about 20 tops at the same level, so I am focusing on them for now. 

Knowing now I am only going to start 2 plants and do a ScrOG next time around. Figure that gives me 18" x 24" of horizontal space per plant to work with.

If you have not researched it yet definitely look into that technique, it will help get max yield. Other things do come into play tho, proper feeding and Ph, keeping temps under control etc will affect the harvest.

Edit*
If you can set up a fan to pull cool air from the room at your closet door and duct it to your tent it will do wonders.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 31, 2012)

My tent vents with all that gear into the same room and the temps are fine. Are you worried about the smell or something else?


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 31, 2012)

It has a lot to do with how they intend on growing in the space as well. The main thing i would focus on is the plant genetics because that is what will give you an idea of how many can fit. My auto pineapple express are very short and stubby so i can easy fit 4-5 in my tent if done properly. But, my mazar kush is huge and im still not sure my tent can handle them both after my auto top 69 finishes and i throw them into flower. To summarize there is no way to answer that question accurately without knowing what strains you are working with. If you know what you are going to grow feel free to post it and im sure someone will be more than happy to give you an estimate how many you can pull off.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 31, 2012)

Top 69 still early budding stage but definitely starting to fatten up a bit.

*Bonus* 

Outdoor grow with a friend who in the past few weeks made this LST explode these bad girls out!


----------



## chicanoindo (Jul 31, 2012)

10acjed said:


> @chicanoindo
> I cant be certain, but that looks like the intake of your air handler, be careful if it starts pulling air from your closet it will circulate it through the house.
> 
> I am in a 2' x 3' space as well, 3 plants is pushing it in that space unless they are a short strain. I am having a difficult time with stretch, I topped them all so they are bushy, and I have about 20 tops at the same level, so I am focusing on them for now.
> ...


Im going to just get intank from my room then I plan on doing two la confidential which is indica and short Scrog btw


----------



## chicanoindo (Jul 31, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> My tent vents with all that gear into the same room and the temps are fine. Are you worried about the smell or something else?


Yea I'm worried about the smell IMO plan on putting in a 6" inline with carbon scrubber


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 31, 2012)

chicanoindo said:


> Yea I'm worried about the smell IMO plan on putting in a 6" inline with carbon scrubber


You can still dump the scrubbed air into your room without a problem. As long as its not really hot in your room and in that case you should continue as you were planning.


----------



## chicanoindo (Jul 31, 2012)

Okay I can Also leave my closet door open but ima have to get a new door nob with look and key for my room
Can you guys help me find a cheap and quite 6" inline and scrubber


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.thelashop.com/inline-vent-duct-exhaust-fan-blower-6-inch-400-cfm.html#.UBihEaN0jJs this one is cheap and def overkill on the CFM so you would have fantastic ventilation. I dont have any experience with carbon filters, I personally swear by Ona gel.


EDIT

Hook me up with some rep if you find this info helpful please.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 31, 2012)

my soil guys what soils are you using?right now im using roots707.i like roots natural and organic mix better, but it was what was in so im trying this.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Jul 31, 2012)

I use coco, perlite, and vermiculite. I just add the nutrients during watering and for me its easier than trying to figure out all of the different information on soils. Currently using the botanica line up and it has done wonders for me so far.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 31, 2012)

i use it as a base add amendments to it, so i just water.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 1, 2012)

I am using straight Ocean Forest from fox farm, get it local for 20. Simple & easy and the plants sure dont seem to be complaining...


----------



## zippywalnut (Aug 1, 2012)

Currently in the middle of setting up my grow closet. I have a 250 watt HPS with cool tube setup in a tent that is 36x20X63 (LxWxH). picture below. I Came up on a couple extra bucks and im considering adding some supplemental lighting. I was thinking about adding a blackstar 240 or maybe 2 of the blackstar 135. I was thinking of going all LED eventually so why not start now? I Buy 1 240 now and another 240 a few months later, and maybe possibly have 2 seperate tents going (1 with 250 watt hps, the other with 2 240 Blackstars). Any thoughts on supplemental lighting and where i should put them?


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 1, 2012)

Welcome to the club. Sorry cant help with the LED dont have any exp with them, however I have heard around here that the more light the better.....


My LST looked so good yesterday, then they just pulled the steaks I put in lol.. Never would have thought they would have that much strength.
Here is my attempt at a SOG, a couple other pics in my journal. Counted 20 tops all about 18 - 20" from soil..

View attachment 2277118


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 1, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Welcome to the club. Sorry cant help with the LED dont have any exp with them, however I have heard around here that the more light the better.....
> 
> 
> My LST looked so good yesterday, then they just pulled the steaks I put in lol.. Never would have thought they would have that much strength.
> ...


Very nice, I was only able to get 12 tops on my auto flower SOG.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2012)

Photo update day.


Kaya Gold



This beast is beastly, I definitively recommend this for people learning to grow.


B-52s



Their doing all right, the loner in the round pot came outta the hospital box and is doing fine now.

Jamaican Bud



This plant has side branching but it all shoots straight up, the leaves are the darkest green I've ever seen on pot and it's a sativa dominant strain. This could have a nitrogen overdose but I fail to see how that's possible.

and a Greenscape shot



Lets hear your thoughts and comments on my garden.


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 1, 2012)

zippy stick those in there 2.better spectrum.if i had the money 2 drop on a led i sure would.


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 1, 2012)

hey kale nice when do plan doing the switch?
@acjed $20 a bag? where are you from?around here $10.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2012)

I flipped already, no signs of sex yet but i'm hoping for ladies.


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 1, 2012)

ia rui messing up again? i push forum it goes to activity stream


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2012)

yea, random tech-like programmer is messing with the code. I'm hoping it's temporary.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 1, 2012)

The Mazar kush that was almost destroyed turned into a qaudra top beast!! 

She also gave birth to 4 young ladies this morning =)


----------



## East Coast Pro (Aug 1, 2012)

Zippy what tent is that?


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 2, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> Very nice, I was only able to get 12 tops on my auto flower SOG.


Thanks, probably more to do with the strain and a little beginners luck LOL... But hey I'll take it. 



cbtbudz said:


> @acjed $20 a bag? where are you from?around here $10.


Thats a good price... I have found it online for 16 - 18 range for 1.5cu ft, but after shipping its still cheaper local. I use it on my vegetable garden as well, its not much of one but have some tomatoes & peppers out there now...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 2, 2012)

I just got my pH up and my new pH tester. Time to refine my garden.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 2, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I just got my pH up and my new pH tester. Time to refine my garden.


I was wondering what we were doing over there on page 2... LOL

Yeah its tough to work without, it took me a few weeks to correct it, had a nice RO this morn at 6.6, felt good, gave them a dose of Bloom & KoolBloom....

What meter did you get, and how do you like it? 
I have a cheapo one I need to upgrade.. It works, just a little touchy. I put it in 7.0 water first, it reads 8 - 9, then I put it in coke, read 3.6 - 4.0, rinse it off and put it back in the 7.0 water, it reads the 8 - 9 again, but then levels out to 7.0. 
Not sure why, dont care... Just need to get a new one...


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 2, 2012)

I just bought a new 400 cfm to upgrade from my 160 cfm and holy shit the temp dropped 10 degrees in 5 minutes.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 2, 2012)

I am a new at indoor grows. I have been using flourescent tubes and CFL's for seedlings and early vegetative stage. I purchased a 250W HPS, fixture and electronic transformer for flowering. I am now reading that I need a relay switch for the timer. I am using a cheap one currently (houshold mechanical). Planning on using this in a 2' X 4" grow tent, with good ventilation. Any info on what I might need to set this up will be greatly appreciated. The threads and photo galleries are awsome...got the hopes of smoke rings spinning 'round in my head.
Regards...


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 2, 2012)

It sounds to me you are good to go im not sure why you would need a relay switch.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 2, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> I am a new at indoor grows. I have been using flourescent tubes and CFL's for seedlings and early vegetative stage. I purchased a 250W HPS, fixture and electronic transformer for flowering. I am now reading that I need a relay switch for the timer. I am using a cheap one currently (houshold mechanical). Planning on using this in a 2' X 4" grow tent, with good ventilation. Any info on what I might need to set this up will be greatly appreciated. The threads and photo galleries are awsome...got the hopes of smoke rings spinning 'round in my head.
> Regards...


I am not positive but I believe you need to check the amperage rating on your timer to make sure it is capable of handling the total draw from your ballast, etc. I have this cheap digital timer, which is rated at 15a resistive, 10a ballast/flourescent.
http://menards.com/main/electrical/safety-security/timers/indoor-7-day-digital-timer-2-outlet/p-1462722-c-6471.htm

My 250w lumatek says it draws 2.28 amps and I also had 2 42w cfl's running off the same timer.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 2, 2012)

I was reading about setting up HID lights and the info mentions that the high amp surge when the lights come on is too much for residential type timers, and that they can hang up and not turn off, ruining the 12/12 cycle. I searched relays and there are too many for me to know which is the right one or if I even need one. Thanks for you input.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 2, 2012)

stoneslacker, Thanks for the info on the relay/timer thingy. I will check the electric specs on the timer/light kit and all. I just want to do it right and have the lights work right...not burning down the house would be a plus as well. Thanks again and great looking garden!! PS: checked out the timer link, thanks...


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 2, 2012)

they r looking good i wish i would have taken more clones of willie nelson.took only 1 and it died my first failed clone in quite a long time.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 2, 2012)

Dang, nice looking grow. The trichromes on #6 and #7 are jumping. I can't help but grin looking at 'em.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 2, 2012)

So I left my door closed on the grow today, just let it do it's thing. I never even peeked. it was my first no peeking day.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 2, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Dang, nice looking grow. The trichromes on #6 and #7 are jumping. I can't help but grin looking at 'em.


Looking really good. Know they smelling just as good to.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 3, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> So I left my door closed on the grow today, just let it do it's thing. I never even peeked. it was my first no peeking day.



Sometimes I forget I'm growing, and come back like 5 days later.. just in time to water..


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 3, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> So I left my door closed on the grow today, just let it do it's thing. I never even peeked. it was my first no peeking day.


I sometimes go a couple days, the way they have been growing I fear opening the door the first time and seeing it wrapped around everything like a crazed vine that will then pull me in and eat me...


lol

Added a couple more pics to my journal. I read up a little on lollipopping but dont like the idea of cutting the lower growth too much, I need to manicure them a little get the dying leaves off. I was thinking of harvesting the tops first, and then lowering the light for an extra week or so on the lower popcorn buds... Maybe looking into making some hash.. 

Anyone have advice/suggestions on that? 
View attachment 2280288View attachment 2280291


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 3, 2012)

In a surprise twist, I'm going to have to leave my kids unattended. I'm going camping tonight so what should I do before I go?


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 3, 2012)

These are my babies. 4 weeks old yesterday. One group is under 2 105w CFLs 6500K 18/6. The second group also at 4 weeks under T12 Florescent tubes. 4 are 6000K 2 are 2700K, 18/6,trying to give a little balance to the light . They look healthy and green. First newts were 1/4 strength MG at about 3 weeks. Just introduced them to GH Floro gro and micro gro 5ml/Gal, and 3 ml floro bloom. In my first attempt last year, I burnt the crap out of a few sativa strain babies. I am deep in the learning curve, but damn the toropedoes, full speed ahead.
Reading books, reading posts here and asking for advise has been a large help, and many thanks to the ppl that take time to help the newbies on the path to honkin big buds.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 3, 2012)

When are you switching to 250 HID lighting?


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 3, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> In a surprise twist, I'm going to have to leave my kids unattended. I'm going camping tonight so what should I do before I go?


Make sure the light is high enough to account for the growth, and water. Should be fine for 3 days or so I would think..

Looking nice there Dr. Are you planning on LST or anything?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 3, 2012)

Raise light, water well and pray. Got it.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 3, 2012)

I think I am are pretty close to putting them on the 250w HPS. I was holding off until I found out if I need the relay switch to use with my cheap (wal-mart) timer. I will have one box on 12/12 and let the other mature a few more weeks. I appreciate the advice of those who have more experience in this area...what say you?.....and is it normal to sit with the flaps open, staring and grinning for 20+ minutes? I swear, they are smiling back.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 3, 2012)

Yup, up until yesterday I stared at my kids all the time. It's a form of relaxation therapy.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 3, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Make sure the light is high enough to account for the growth, and water. Should be fine for 3 days or so I would think..
> 
> Looking nice there Dr. Are you planning on LST or anything?


Thanks. I think they are near being ready to go 12/12 with the 250W HPS. I don't know what LST is. I am open to suggestions and advise.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 3, 2012)

Kalebaiden....I wrote in response to your question...I don't see ny post, so here goes again. 
I think they ae near flower time. I will put one group on the 250w HPS at 12/12 and let the other veg for a few more weeks. I like the popsicle idea...my lower buds didn't mature last year using flourescents. I think I will get better results with HID light.

OK, I see my other post. Sorry for the double post...I am still learning my way around here.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 3, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Thanks. I think they are near being ready to go 12/12 with the 250W HPS. I don't know what LST is. I am open to suggestions and advise.


LST = Low Stress Training. Basically you tie down your higher branches, I use duct tape and string with a coated paper clip, use the paper clip like a hook and then pull down and tape it to the container. That way if I need to move them around they are not tied to something else. 

It helps with a more even canopy, I cropped mine and then started pulling down the faster growing branches, so each plant has 5 - 7 tops at the same level, then I have a few others here and there that are a few inches lower. 

Depending on the strain and stretch it can help. I was unsure of my exact strain, so I just started pulling them down. Good thing too as mine stretched at least 12"+ after switching to 12/12 & HPS

I still have a bunch of lower growth, will ultimately decide what to do with it when the tops are ready. Might just cut the top 10 - 12" and leave the lower growth an extra week or so.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 3, 2012)

I use string and alligator clips on the rim of the pot to hold my branches down. I's say I use MST instead of LST (medium stress training) because I bend the branches back towards the soil little bits at a time so I can maximize yield.

I'm still getting only .5g/watt but since I put my plants through hell, I figure that the yield will be better with the more tops I create.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 3, 2012)

10acjsd and Kalebaiden, thanks for the info on LST. I have tied down some limbs on outside plants before, just havent tried it inside and didn't know it was LST. I havent croped or toped any yet. I found some you tube grow videos today...very informative. Can't wait to see what the 250 HPS will do. Maybe I will try LST when they go on 12/12 and get a little bigger and I have gotten rid of the males. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 3, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> 10acjsd and Kalebaiden, thanks for the info on LST. I have tied down some limbs on outside plants before, just havent tried it inside and didn't know it was LST. I havent croped or toped any yet. I found some you tube grow videos today...very informative. Can't wait to see what the 250 HPS will do. Maybe I will try LST when they go on 12/12 and get a little bigger and I have gotten rid of the males. Thanks for the tips.


I think you will be pleasantly surprised =) I just upgrade a month ago or so and they make a huge difference.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 3, 2012)

On my first grow I used some 42w 6500K cfls as supplemental side lighting. I read somewhere that around 20% of your total HiD wattage in bright white will increase bud density without effecting overall size. Due to heat I was unable to run the cfls on my second grow, and now that they are mostly dry and ready for jars I can notice a difference in density. Overall bud size was bigger but density was less. Not overly so but somewhat noticeable.

Just an observation, I'm still really green at this hobby, but learning alot. My upcoming grow will kick off somewhere around Oct or whenever steady cooler temps come. I plan on running at least the same amount of cfl wattage, and see what happens.


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 3, 2012)

^i like it. mix up the spectrum on those cfls.i am going to add a couple cfls also.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 4, 2012)

I added some 2700k to get some red in there.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 4, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> I added some 2700k to get some red in there.



I do have a 4' 4bulb T5 just sitting.... May have to order some bulbs and use it to supplement a bit...


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 4, 2012)

I have a great T5 fixture as well, but unfortunately it will not fit into the tent with everything else so i gotta use the CFL's >.<

edit: my Barney's pineapple express, blue widow, and blue hash beans all came in today!!!!!! (ok maybe im a little too excited)


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 4, 2012)

so far so good =)


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 5, 2012)

give them more N

I'm seeing N deficiency working it's way from the bottom.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks nice RC, wish mine would have stayed low like that. 

Only reason I havent and may not use my T5 is power + heat. My T5 is like 250w as well, and puts off a bit of heat. My box is already hitting 82 - 84 during the light cycle so I may stick a cfl or two in there instead. 
No need to be greedy...

Anyone have a link to a good guide on making hash or something out of the lower popcorn buds? Been a long time since I had any hash....


----------



## kinetic (Aug 5, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Looks nice RC, wish mine would have stayed low like that.
> 
> Only reason I havent and may not use my T5 is power + heat. My T5 is like 250w as well, and puts off a bit of heat. My box is already hitting 82 - 84 during the light cycle so I may stick a cfl or two in there instead.
> No need to be greedy...
> ...


A buddy of mine grinds 'em and runs it in a 220 micron screen bag with a bucket and dry ice...


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> give them more N
> 
> I'm seeing N deficiency working it's way from the bottom.


That is left over from when she got a ph issue I identified about a week or so ago. She has been making steadily turning back to normal, but i don't want to make the common mistake of overloading my girl with nutrients due to a deficiency. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 5, 2012)

RC, thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 5, 2012)

10acjed....just yeasterday, browsing, I found "Jorge Cervantes Ultimate Grow", on you tube. It's 1hour 39 minutes of how to grow info and about the last 10 minutes is about turning the bud clippings into hash. Simple and straightforward. I don't know where to get the bags he used, but they are avaliable somewhere..just have to find them.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 5, 2012)

Here you go.
[video=youtube;Uf0skTsA1bw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uf0skTsA1bw[/video]


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 5, 2012)

This one also. Dry ice
[video=youtube;MZL3nLVYorg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZL3nLVYorg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 5, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> That is left over from when she got a ph issue I identified about a week or so ago. She has been making steadily turning back to normal, but i don't want to make the common mistake of overloading my girl with nutrients due to a deficiency. Thanks for the tip!


Oh for sure. 

My plants always need a boost of N for the first 20-25 days flowering.. It looks like you are around that stage? Sounds like a compounding problem - plants got hungry, showed signs, you fed them, now they need more food than when they were initially hungry. 

Just be sure to back off the N after the 12/12 stretch. That is when you will see they slow down using N way a lot, and focus on the flowers. It's pretty easy to go over kill with the N past day 25.. Not so hard around days 5-15, most strains just eat it up..



10acjed said:


> Anyone have a link to a good guide on making hash or something out of the lower popcorn buds? Been a long time since I had any hash....


We make lots of hash over here at the concentrate corner > https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/472288-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner-59.html


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 5, 2012)

My problem was my bloom feed is very acidic and i was not at the time checking my PH at all. So they were getting the nutes they needed they were just locked up and thats why it seems they are needing more but its just a matter of the ph balancing out and using the nutes i give it. I got really lucky in the fact that the PH of the veg nut's is perfect for this but once i switched over is when i start having issues. Now i just have to take more time during watering to check my individual pots for PH but i cant stress enough how important it can be for people that may not be doing it.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 5, 2012)

Well I'm back, I got home during a dark cycle so I brought my nutes out to a lit area, mixed up some food for the betties and watered in the dark. I have no idea who needed what or if their dead and I watered dead plants. I'll figure out things tomorrow but for now i'm DOA.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 6, 2012)

Thanks for the videos.. Will be a last minute decision when I am ready to harvest..

I fed mine on Thursday, so figured they would be good til today. 2 were starting to look a little droopy yesterday afternoon. This morning they were wilting pretty bad. Watered them all with 6.5. Still have some nute lockout on one. But I am collecting some RW today and will probably flush tonight with it if I can gather enough...

Buds filling in nicely tho...

View attachment 2283891

Nute lockout & dehydration 
View attachment 2283892


A couple more pics in my journal...


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 6, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Thanks for the videos.. Will be a last minute decision when I am ready to harvest..
> 
> I fed mine on Thursday, so figured they would be good til today. 2 were starting to look a little droopy yesterday afternoon. This morning they were wilting pretty bad. Watered them all with 6.5. Still have some nute lockout on one. But I am collecting some RW today and will probably flush tonight with it if I can gather enough...
> 
> ...


I feel your pain on the lockout situation


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 6, 2012)

I just looked at the kids, Jamaican Bud is a girl!

Kaya Gold has bushed out and I'm almost ready to call her 'too big'

The B-52s are also getting big, not too big yet but their easily on their way.

Everyone is healthy and happy.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 6, 2012)

I have read that if your not using a flushing agent, that it is better to use a weak nute solution rather than str8 water. Arjan from greenhouse seeds flushes with E.C 1.1 then lets the pot dry out for 5 days then feeds E.C. 1.8.

Grazzmon posted a recipe for diy clearex earlier in the thread. I flushed with clearex regularly about 7-14 days and fed 1/4 to 1/2 str nutes immediatley after flushing. 

Here is the link to Greenhouse seeds grow tv. At the 3:12 mark is where they talk about flushing I think.
[video]http://www.growhd.tv/video/Kalashnikova-Grow-Video-2011-HD/6c7a695f76989f855fb154594b289033[/video]


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah I was using a dab of nute on my finger to bring the Ph down when I am doing straight h20. I also have a flushing agent, used that the first time about 2 weeks ago and followed it with nutes, however it was full strength which is where the problems I see now came from. Last week was just h20 ph'd to 6.5, and then Bloom & KoolBloom mix on thursday @ 6.5. Hoping to see some progress mid week...
It started with my Ph being way low, around a 5.8 RO, then I over did it when trying to correct and ended up with a RO of 7.0. 
Been tryig to only put 6.5 or so through now to try and keep it level... 

I just snatched up 4 gallons of RW I am going to use later today and do a minor flush with it.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 6, 2012)

Sounds like your lockout might be ph induced. Ph is very touchy and different growing mediums require different ph levels, as do different strains. I run hempy buckets using str8 perlite and I like to keep my ph 5.6-6.1. Any higher than that I begin to have lockout problems. My first grow was ph avg 6.6-7.0 and by week 6 began to have P lockout problems.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 6, 2012)

I am in soil, FF Ocean Forest. Using bottled distilled h2o. Started without a Ph meter :-/ which is where the problem started.

As of last week I have brought my RO Ph down to 6.6 on 2 of them, which have not been showing much lockout, and the others were still up around 6.8 - 6.9. I didnt want to over do it again, so I have been feeding a strict 6.4 - 6.6 and hoping it starts clearing up...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 6, 2012)

Allay oop! *bump*


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 6, 2012)

Since I left for a few days, sex has shown in 2 plants (GIRLS!) and all of them have exploded with good growth. 

Jamaican bud is a girl and for the first time ever, the plant I put the most care into is a girl! Kaya gold is female!!!!!! *Does a happy dance*

Here's the latest greenscapes.



There's a little condensation on one leaflet, it was hidden under another leaf when the plant was transpiring. I just thought it looked cool.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 6, 2012)

stoneslacker, Really good videos. The first one, I watched yesterday. The dry ice thing is amazing. What planet have I been on all these years? Never too old to learn!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 6, 2012)

Oh look, a little lost thread at the bottom of the page. Lets see what happens when I lift it back to the top.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 6, 2012)

Where's Brosidon, I want to see some bud porn.


----------



## Broseidon (Aug 6, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Where's Brosidon, I want to see some bud porn.


 congrats on the girls!

Just took a few pictures. Saturday will be 8 weeks since she showed her sex. I'm thinking maybe 9 weeks? Not too many amber trichs as of now.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 6, 2012)

I just came a little.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 6, 2012)

Due to the fact that i have enough seeds to last a year and multiple strains to choose from im going to do one of my auto pineapple express with just my T5 panel start to finish. This is completely for fun and i have plenty more for the hps to get some action!


----------



## tk86high (Aug 7, 2012)

Gr8fulGreen said:


> I sometimes use a 250 watt MH for early vegging for my 3 x 3 x 5 grow area. But once there is some substantial vegging growth to penetrate I switch to 400 watt MH / HPS. I'm sure 250 watt can do the job on a couple small plants, dwarfs of scrog, I just find the 400 watt works best in the space I use.


Ive got the same setup size , but only have the 400W HPS light ?
So u think I should get a 250w MH for the first few weeks then once the plant looks nice and big I put on the 400W HPS?
What about the first few days of growth ? same 250W MH light or something smaller?
Thanks


----------



## DubVitals (Aug 7, 2012)

Can I join just got a 250w hps and electronic ballast


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 7, 2012)

MMMM Broseidon buds....... Hope this drool doesnt short out my computer.... 

My girls loved the h20 yesterday, perked right back up. Trying to be patient and let things take their coarse is tough.. Feel like I need to do something. The lockout has me worried, was hoping it would have cleared up by now but it hasnt, the buds are fattening up and the vertical growth has stopped. 

May just do a flush this week with cleaning solution.
Should I Ph my cleaning solution? Also how many gallons of clearex do you folks use when flushing? 



tk86high said:


> Ive got the same setup size , but only have the 400W HPS light ?
> So u think I should get a 250w MH for the first few weeks then once the plant looks nice and big I put on the 400W HPS?
> What about the first few days of growth ? same 250W MH light or something smaller?
> Thanks


You can do either. You can go the whole grow under the 400w hps, keeping it a little high the first week or two. Or you can use a 250W MH. The MH will limit the stretching, run cooler and use less power. Then switch to the HPS to flower...



DubVitals said:


> Can I join just got a 250w hps and electronic ballast


Yes, but we need a valid ID, 2 major credit cards, proof of insurance and your first born male offspring. 

Welcome to the club.... What are you growing?


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 7, 2012)

10acjed said:


> MMMM Broseidon buds....... Hope this drool doesnt short out my computer....
> 
> My girls loved the h20 yesterday, perked right back up. Trying to be patient and let things take their coarse is tough.. Feel like I need to do something. The lockout has me worried, was hoping it would have cleared up by now but it hasnt, the buds are fattening up and the vertical growth has stopped.
> 
> ...


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 7, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Yes you will have to ph the clearex. I use at full strength, 15mL per gallon and flush with 2-4 qts clearex solution, then 2x pot volume in 1/2 strength nutes if I think its a deficiency, or plain water if I overferted.


Thanks, thats what I read and just wanted to be sure. I am pretty sure its a lockout, I have been doing nute - water - nute so I dont think it would be over fert at this point. I was planning on 1 gal of clearing solution and 2 gal distilled, then nutes. 

I have just about every form of deficiencies I can find pics of, yellow leaves, spots, brown dying tips, lower leaves dry and falling off... one plant is bad, the other two are just minor. And my sativa is so-so. 

As I said tho, first my Ph was low, then high so I figure thats why I am seeing it so much now. Figuring a good flush at 6.5 and see what happens...


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 7, 2012)

I just bought me a 250 Hps and digi ballast...i'll be posting picks when it arrives Thursday and I set t up.

Quick question, I plan on using 4 x 30w CFL's for low level light...am I still allowed to join??


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Aug 7, 2012)

I have this DinaFem cheese auto under my 250 at 5" away. Super easy strain really stable from what I saw showed fem at day 23 and been budding ever since. 1/3 ff trio till last 3 weeks which started yesterday only molasses and water from here out


July 25th


August 4th
View attachment 2285338


----------



## East Coast Pro (Aug 7, 2012)

Man I can't get a straight answer anywhere!! LOL anyone on here growing 12-12 from seed with a 250w HPS?


----------



## tk86high (Aug 7, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Man I can't get a straight answer anywhere!! LOL anyone on here growing 12-12 from seed with a 250w HPS?


you really want a straight answer from all us Potheads ? really ? each person here is gonna tell u something a bit different from the next, u want straight answers u need to go to Oaksterdam university in CA


----------



## tk86high (Aug 7, 2012)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> I have this DinaFem cheese auto under my 250 at 5" away. Super easy strain really stable from what I saw showed fem at day 23 and been budding ever since. 1/3 ff trio till last 3 weeks which started yesterday only molasses and water from here out
> 
> 
> July 25th
> ...


Looks great , I ordered some seeds from them too but some Skunk , hoping they come in soon.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 7, 2012)

tk86high said:


> you really want a straight answer from all us Potheads ? really ? each person here is gonna tell u something a bit different from the next, u want straight answers u need to go to Oaksterdam university in CA


Im at work so my answer is as straight as I am ever going to be... I like photoperiod and regular seeds... Call me old fashioned... I do however bend a bit on fem seeds, but not auto yet...

The 12/12 from seed thread is a good place to ask.. I am assuming however he has been there already....
Be patient, could be a few days before someone stops by that can help....


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 7, 2012)

Ordered 4 White Widow X Big Bud Feminized, getting Freebies... 
FREE: 1 X Royal Queen Fruit Spirit Feminised Seed, 2 X Seedsman Sleestack x Skunk#1 Regular Seeds

I like freebies.... These will go with my Wonder Woman regular seeds from Nirvana...


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 7, 2012)

These are some pics of my 2 flowering ladies, I've been growing using CFL's for a year, and am just awaiting deliver of a 250w HPS and Digi ballast - quick question on that subject, it's a Sunmaster, Dual Spec bulb, quoted at 33,000 lumens, which to me seems a bit high and an exaggeration?... but I guess you guys are the experts, any thoughts??

They were flipped 23 days ago, so i'm guessing about 2 weeks flower, and the 280w CFL's just don't seem to have enough juice.

They were topped once during late veg, and have some basic LST keeping the canopy more level... I can't wait to see how they react under a HPS...watching my plants develop is almost as much fun as smoking them.

I could only be bothered to get one plant out of the tent for close ups as they have been set up to be just under 1" away from the 7 bulbs. Also in shot of one of the pics is a 3.5 inch 240v fan, which I plan to hang directly under my HPS bulb to blow the heat away before reaching the top of the plants

Any thoughts or tips??


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 7, 2012)

I just had the strangest experience. I smoked bud that looked like good pot, it smelled fantastic. It's tight nugs and lots of crystal but very little stoneyness at all. it's being sold as top shelf nug but it's garbage.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 7, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I just had the strangest experience. I smoked bud that looked like good pot, it smelled fantastic. It's tight nugs and lots of crystal but very little stoneyness at all. it's being sold as top shelf nug but it's garbage.


Probably harvested while the trich's were still largely cloudy, or wasn't dried properly, I've had harvest of perfectly fantastic budd go wrong like that, early on of course


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 7, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I just had the strangest experience. I smoked bud that looked like good pot, it smelled fantastic. It's tight nugs and lots of crystal but very little stoneyness at all. it's being sold as top shelf nug but it's garbage.



Ahh that age old strain we named "Pretendica" 
I got some of the nicest looking Jamaican bud, big buds some would weigh 5+ g. I remember smoking a j with 2 buddies, after we all looked at each other wondering what happened... Felt a little tired, but that was about it. Like smoking leaf...


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 7, 2012)

Just got a new bluelab PH pen and a new carbon filter!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 7, 2012)

Since hemp and pot are the same thing, could a female hemp plant produce good looking and smelling bud. The stuff I have gives me a headache.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 7, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Since hemp and pot are the same thing, could a female hemp plant produce good looking and smelling bud. The stuff I have gives me a headache.


..............................


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 7, 2012)

the hemp I just smoked was outstanding.... A different variety of the bruce i am growing, he says he has 2 phenos, both look very similar, one is denser and skunky/hashy tasting, the other is a little less orange hair not as dense and a sweet maybe fuely taste. 
Both are potent.... Hmmmm BF3 time...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 7, 2012)

Why you trollface me!


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 7, 2012)

LOL! i thought you were joking around i was always told hemp does not produce smoke-able buds


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 7, 2012)

It can produce beautiful buds if cared for like pot. The way it's grown commercially makes the buds unsuitable for smoking.

No matter the bud type, the stone is non-existant. It gives a headache with little to no high for a very short time..


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 7, 2012)

you can have bud with real low thc and high cbd.would still be topshelf doesnt get you that high esp if you have tolarance but good for pain nausea ect..could be hemp but doubt that.
i se quite a few new ppl up in here.glad to see. fire up those bulbs and commence to jigglin yall.
PS Smoking some pre98bubbax and hit my vapepen w bluelarry wax.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 7, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> It can produce beautiful buds if cared for like pot. The way it's grown commercially makes the buds unsuitable for smoking.
> 
> No matter the bud type, the stone is non-existant. It gives a headache with little to no high for a very short time..


Hemp is the term used for canabis sativa with an extremely low THC count that is grown and harvested for fiber, it grows fast and tall and if not germinated (impossible being its grown by the millions) the buds it would produce would be skinny and green.. 
We consume cannabis sativa and cannabis indica. So what we smoke is not hemp. 

Also crystals = THC...... So if your seeing crystals its not 1% THC. 

I agree with the original response that it was harvested early or something went wrong with the curing.


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 7, 2012)

PIC#
1,2:willie nelson
3,4:bluelarry
5,6re98bubbax
7,8:bluelarry#2
9,10ower
11,12:Bluelarry#3


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 8, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I agree with the original response that it was harvested early or something went wrong with the curing.


That's right...I'm the f*%cking nuts...listen to me!!  lol


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Can anyone tell me (please) if my plants, pictured on last page, well stretch much after going under the HPS. In my experience from growing with CFL's, height growth has stopped by now (24days 12/12), and it's just the budds getting bigger from here on in. 

However, with my 250, i'm guessing the bulb will be about 6 inches from the plants, will this cause them to stretch more, now they are mid flower??


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 8, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> congrats on the girls!
> 
> Just took a few pictures. Saturday will be 8 weeks since she showed her sex. I'm thinking maybe 9 weeks? Not too many amber trichs as of now.


I'd wait until the pistils turned and the calyxes puff up, and check the trichs on the calyxes if you do.. the trichs on the leaves degrade faster..

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html

Like he says...



SpruceZeus said:


> It should look less like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 8, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Can anyone tell me (please) if my plants, pictured on last page, well stretch much after going under the HPS. In my experience from growing with CFL's, height growth has stopped by now (24days 12/12), and it's just the budds getting bigger from here on in.
> 
> However, with my 250, i'm guessing the bulb will be about 6 inches from the plants, will this cause them to stretch more, now they are mid flower??


The stretch should be slowed/stopped by now. Figure roughly 3 weeks after flower. 
Not sure how the HPS will affect it, I doubt it will cause any major stertch at this point.. When you go from 18/6 cfl or MH to 12/12 and HPS it will depend on the strain... My current strains went another 18" up in 3 weeks before stopping...


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 8, 2012)

10acjed said:


> The stretch should be slowed/stopped by now. Figure roughly 3 weeks after flower.
> Not sure how the HPS will affect it, I doubt it will cause any major stertch at this point.. When you go from 18/6 cfl or MH to 12/12 and HPS it will depend on the strain... My current strains went another 18" up in 3 weeks before stopping...


Thanks, I figured they shouldn't stretch this late on, being short stocky plants by nature anyway, just never used HPS, so what I would ask... Speaking of which, my ballast and bulb just arrived, a day early too!! That's my afternoon sorted....pics to follow shortly


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 8, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Can anyone tell me (please) if my plants, pictured on last page, well stretch much after going under the HPS. In my experience from growing with CFL's, height growth has stopped by now (24days 12/12), and it's just the budds getting bigger from here on in.
> 
> However, with my 250, i'm guessing the bulb will be about 6 inches from the plants, will this cause them to stretch more, now they are mid flower??


If you are 24 days in you should have minimal stretch when adding your hps. If you are keeping it 5-10in from your canopy the light intensity should keep her from "reaching".


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Thats it!!!.....I'm in!!!!!

All set up with my 250 now!!

Spec:
2 x Blue Mystic (Nirvana Seeds), topped and little LST in 10 litre buckets - flipped 24 days ago, so day 17ish flower I recon
BioBizz Light Mix Soil, with additional perlite, worm cast, and clay pebbles
Biobizz BioGrow, BioBloom and Top Max - Hesi Power Zyme used evry 3rd/4th watering
Fox Farm - Big Bloom - not used this yet, it looks kind of similar to Top Max - should I use with my other ferts??
3 and half inch fan directly under Bulb
4" TT Extractor with Prima Klima Filter

I just gave them a nice feed before sending them to worship their new Overlord. I have them about 6" away from the bulb, and there is little to no heat there, think I could push them up an inch, but will give them a day or two to adjust first.

I'm So Frickin' Happy!!


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 8, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> If you are 24 days in you should have minimal stretch when adding your hps. If you are keeping it 5-10in from your canopy the light intensity should keep her from "reaching".


Thank you... I'm am almost Jizzing in pants waiting to see how they develop now.... i've doubled the lumens already, and adding 4x30w 2700k CFL's tommorrow!! September is gonna be a good month!!!


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh and I would like to give a big shout out to http://charlieshydro.co.uk/ I keep buying stuff from there, cos they are cheapest 9/10, and even though they told me 2 days delivery (totally acceptable for the cheap postage) it came in under 20 HOURS of ordering... I'm not usually one to big up ppl but


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 8, 2012)

Some dried pics of the Blueberry and Trainwreck. Camera is pretty shitty.

Blueberry
View attachment 2286884View attachment 2286885View attachment 2286886

Trainwreck
View attachment 2286891View attachment 2286892View attachment 2286893

Peace


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice looking buds stoneslacker....

Updated my journal again...

View attachment 2287053View attachment 2287054View attachment 2287055

More pics in journal..


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Aug 8, 2012)

Anyone running a 250 in a growlabs 40?


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 8, 2012)

9 plants, 1 gallon containers, 4 colas per plant. Do you thing a 250w light can handle it?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 8, 2012)

250 can handle anything! LOL
But I would go with at least a 400.
But tbh, I have 8-10 going at any time, but they are all 12/12 from seed and at different spots in there grow, so not all have buds or anything.
I'd love a 400, but my area gets too hot with just the 250


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 8, 2012)

I have 3 main plants with a total of 20 kolas, and a sativa with 2 more kolas stuffed under a 250W, however they do not take up alot of horizontal space, using 4 3gal containers in 2 plastic bins (to catch ro) and only about 75% of them are getting ideal light... There are a couple of the taller ones off to the back a little, still only 6" from the light, but to the side not under... 

Only issue I see you having is 9 containers, going to make your base wide so you may need to pull the kolas in towards the light... 36 kolas stuffed into a 3' x 3' space is going to be tough. With a 400W you can add another 2' x 2' of grow space..


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 8, 2012)

Just raise the light a few inches if some of your plants aren't getting enough light, 10acjed


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 8, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Just raise the light a few inches if some of your plants aren't getting enough light, 10acjed


Thanks. 
I have been tinker with a few things so far... My box is 24" wide x 54" long, most of the long is for storing things, my fan etc. I use about 24" x 30" of space.
I have already rotated the light so that the 30" area is to the sides of my light, but the bulb is off center because of the hood & ballast, if that makes sense.. Kinda hard without seeing it. 

If I put the tape measure at a 45° angle from the bulb its 6" away from the taller ones so I think it is still getting enough light... The others are directly under the light area at about 6" as well... If I look directly down from above my light I only have a couple inches outside of the hood area. 
Plus I tied two branches today and got them lower and under the light as well, so its really just one or two kolas, if they seem like they need more light I will move them..


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 8, 2012)

***Minor emergency***

I found spider mites on a plant downstairs. the plant never gets touched and rarely watered so I took it outside and tossed it. (It wasn't herb)

My question is, how contagious are spider mites, how easily do they transfer to other plants and will they seek marijuana plants that are less accessible over regular plants within reach?


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm looking at a 3x2 footprint under my 250. If things get too cramped I've got these things I made that can each hold up to 12 cfls. I can pull some plants under one of those and open up space under the 250.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 8, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> ***Minor emergency***
> 
> I found spider mites on a plant downstairs. the plant never gets touched and rarely watered so I took it outside and tossed it. (It wasn't herb)
> 
> My question is, how contagious are spider mites, how easily do they transfer to other plants and will they seek marijuana plants that are less accessible over regular plants within reach?



Buy a Hot Shot pest strip. I had a minor mite issue and now they are long gone. Inly took a couple days.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 8, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> Thanks guys. I'm looking at a 3x2 footprint under my 250. If things get too cramped I've got these things I made that can each hold up to 12 cfls. I can pull some plants under one of those and open up space under the 250.


My area is 3x2 and it's nearly perfect for me, though a 400 wouldn't hurt.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 8, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> ***Minor emergency***
> 
> I found spider mites on a plant downstairs. the plant never gets touched and rarely watered so I took it outside and tossed it. (It wasn't herb)
> 
> My question is, how contagious are spider mites, how easily do they transfer to other plants and will they seek marijuana plants that are less accessible over regular plants within reach?


They can spread, however if its a good distance away and you just noticed it you should be ok. Watch out for webs on your plants, and keep an eye on the underside of leaves. Maybe get a magnified glass and inspect just to ease your mind..


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 8, 2012)

Since I just dealt with them today, I'll clean myself up before I go near them (shower with my alcohol based shampoo)

This is my first encounter with them ever so I didn't know what to expect.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Just a quick question, set my 250 up today for the first time, and it kind of flickered a few times for the first ten seconds...I guess that this is normal and when the ballast is "igniting" the bulb??


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 8, 2012)

yup, flickering or less intense light happens when the ballast ignites the (insert whatever is in a HID light)


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> yup, flickering or less intense light happens when the ballast ignites the (insert whatever is in a HID light)


Thanks muchly, it kind of reminded me of when the strip lights in my kitchen start up, but thought I better check I hadn't over/under tightened the bulb or something.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 8, 2012)

how can i put this 250w logo in my signature?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's the post that has some options (more options in the few pages before it and after it.

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/128751-250w-hps-club-help-guide-384.html

There's also a post describing how to use it as a signature and the next page has another description on how to add it as well.

Doobieus is sadly missing from the thread nowadays but her memory lives on.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 8, 2012)

idk why but i have spent 30 minutes getting invalid file error i give up for now. its not the 420 either


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Aug 8, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Man I can't get a straight answer anywhere!! LOL anyone on here growing 12-12 from seed with a 250w HPS?


I am got a 2 1/2' Dna Genetics Stacked Kush

day 60 days today


----------



## Broseidon (Aug 8, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'd wait until the pistils turned and the calyxes puff up, and check the trichs on the calyxes if you do.. the trichs on the leaves degrade faster..
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html
> 
> Like he says...


Very helpful St Verde! I have quite a few white pistils so I'll wait another week or so and give you guys an update.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's a long version for you, I don't know how good I am and describing things so let's find out together.

Find the sig pic you want and save it to your computer.

Go into edit your profile and on the sidebar to the left there's a heading 'Edit Signature' click it.

Second box from the bottom, there's a heading 'Signature Picture'. upload the sig pic you want there.

Above that box is where you put the [ sigpic]

mine looks like this.

[ SIGPIC]Blue Mystic[ / SIGPIC]​*
*Poof**I stopped by,​**Poof**I got you high,​**Poof**I'm on the fly.​*The Weed Fairy*
*Check out my latest grow!*->​*https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/blog22703-fourth-grow.html
*
I also have the whole text highlighted and centered.

I hope this helps.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 8, 2012)

*Side note*

I just switched back to my GO line for flower nutes. I checked the pH after I mixed it up and it came back 6.3. Lets see if I'm getting defeciencies and if I do I'm going to have to figure something else out.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help! +rep


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 8, 2012)

I think I may have got it to work now.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 8, 2012)

Congrats, welcome to the club.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 8, 2012)

update on the top 69


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 9, 2012)

Just noticed something interesting. I have a Sunmaster Dual spec 250, and while the light as it comes down from the bulb and hits the plants and walls, it looks decidedly amber/yellow, at the lower Kelviin rating, but if I look up at the reflector, it looks blue, more around 6500K??

Surely the bulb doesn't shine one spectrum out of each side?? Or is just that the Blue reflects better then it projects??


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 9, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> update on the top 69


That is lovely bushy looking lady...boy done good


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 9, 2012)

Added 4 CFls to spread the light, and another plant, which is flipped today.

I only put the 2 flowering ladies under the HPS yesterday, and cannot believe how much the budds grew in the remaining 8 hours of light....why did I wait a whole year to go HPS


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 9, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> update on the top 69


Nice tight growth on those. Looks like the are filling in nice.
Maybe we should start our own nute burn club? LOL


@ Hettyman, thats a Dual Spectrum light so you should see both. Just tough to pick up by the naked eye.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 9, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> Thanks for the help! +rep


Not to be a nit picker (although I may be a mite picker soon), you didn't give any rep.

On an unrelated note, my B-52s showed sex. All 4 are girls.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 9, 2012)

I felt silly went to add rep and it said I need to spread more rep around before giving you more or something along those lines. I promise I'll hook it up when the cool down is off. And yes even after all of my care they still got nut burn LOL


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 9, 2012)

I keep seeing mention of "rep" , and recently getting some (thanks 10adjec) but don't really get it. I just had a look around the screen, and found you give it by clicking the little star... but why??


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 9, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I keep seeing mention of "rep" , and recently getting some (thanks 10adjec) but don't really get it. I just had a look around the screen, and found you give it by clicking the little star... but why??


Rep is usually given to someone who either helped you with a problem or just for the fact that you like their post. The rep given is accumulated and displayed by the green bar gauge under your name.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 9, 2012)

thank you, I'll add that to my rollitup repertoire!


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks to Kalebaiden for posting the 250 Club banner info. I finally have mine working, but I have this small dot to the left of my sig links. I don't know why it's there and I can't seem to fix it so I am going to try and ignore it. Amazing how hard it is not to notice and ignore a tiny dot.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 9, 2012)

week 7 of flower today and ready to be done with this damn plant, got a few pics as you can see i burnt it a lil with over feeding  i guess its going ok tho


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 9, 2012)

ace720 said:


> week 7 of flower today and ready to be done with this damn plant, got a few pics as you can see i burnt it a lil with over feeding  i guess its going ok tho View attachment 2288489View attachment 2288488View attachment 2288490View attachment 2288491



Oh man look at that crap, I dont blame you for wanting to be done with it.. I will come pick it up and throw it away for you.... LMAO!!

I have some nute burn as well my friend, and those are some fat kolas, I wouldn't be too discouraged if I were you. Going to be some fine smoke...


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 9, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> I have this small dot to the left of my sig links. I don't know why it's there and I can't seem to fix it so I am going to try and ignore it. Amazing how hard it is not to notice and ignore a tiny dot.


I keep staring at that *HUGE .*


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 9, 2012)

I tried to post the link to my sig the other day, but it's like the sig is invisible when I go to edit my sig. All it says is [SIG] [SIG/] or whatever it says, but there's nothing inbetween the tags? LOL


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 9, 2012)

Thanks to everyone for the information and advice. Just reading different threads is a wealth of knowledge to learn from. I can avoid mistakes by reading what everyone before me has learned. Today I finially got the 250W HPS up and running. I started five weeks ago from seed, using 6 T-12. Started 12/12 about 4 days ago. I know a few are going to be male, so I am checking daily with a pocket microscope. Removing males will give a little more room in the tent. I'm thinking this is looking like a SOG.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 9, 2012)

I burnt the hell out of my top 69 recently so you don't have to feel too bad about it  Buds are looking pretty nice!


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 9, 2012)

IDK if it is weird to ask where people are from on here for obvious reasons but is anyone in the great lakes region?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 9, 2012)

It is and it isn't. 

Everyone is curious where others live but it's not a smart idea to ask in a public thread.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 9, 2012)

I live in a van down by the river


----------



## ace720 (Aug 9, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> I burnt the hell out of my top 69 recently so you don't have to feel too bad about it  Buds are looking pretty nice!


Thanks man I'm trying not to f it up. Lol


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 9, 2012)

Checked at 5 hours of run time in 2x4x5 foot tent and it is only 81F. Heck, the 48 inch T12's got that warm. I beefed up the ventilliation...2 exaust 6" and 4" and two 4" circulating down low. The ballast is pretty warm outside the tent. I am liking this. Currently I have 12 three Gal pots. There will be fewer after I detect the males(I have my eye on 5), then ther will be room for LST, SOG or lolipop...I don't know at this point. It's all good so far.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 9, 2012)

My two mazar kush plants that are photo period started to flower without any change in light should i be worried?

EDIT: my current light setup is 18/6 due to top 69 being an auto strain


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 9, 2012)

r u telling me you r not in neverland?


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 9, 2012)

just finished tryin a sampe of willie nelson.fire.has a great flavor profile.hints of lemon, eraser,grapfruit,kinda of like a j1 w a twist.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 9, 2012)

Your plant has hit sexual maturity or if it's an auto flower then all the better. keep to your plan.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 9, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> Your plant has hit sexual maturity or if it's an auto flower then all the better. keep to your plan.


The plants in question are not auto strains and that is what has got me stumped.


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 9, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> The plants in question are not auto strains and that is what has got me stumped.


The plant is not flowering. More than likely those are pre-flowers. As Kalebaiden said your plant has hit sexual maturity. This means that it is physically ready to flower. It's like puberty. Bigger tits and wider hips. Your plants are ready to get it on. 
Seriously though, all MJ plants will begin to develop pre-flowers after vegging long enough. This is how you can identify sex before you move them to your flower room. No real buds should start to form until you switch your lights.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 10, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> The plant is not flowering. More than likely those are pre-flowers. As Kalebaiden said your plant has hit sexual maturity. This means that it is physically ready to flower. It's like puberty. Bigger tits and wider hips. Your plants are ready to get it on.
> Seriously though, all MJ plants will begin to develop pre-flowers after vegging long enough. This is how you can identify sex before you move them to your flower room. No real buds should start to form until you switch your lights.


All my ladies show sexual maturity in veg, cos I do it long and slow as the CFL's keep em so short with half inch internodes, but didn't realise you could tell sex then...I thought they all started with the little pubes at the base of stems, and then males grew balls, and ladies grew bush (budds) ?? Only had none fem seeds once, and flipped early to weed out the boys before size became an issue


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 10, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Checked at 5 hours of run time in 2x4x5 foot tent and it is only 81F. Heck, the 48 inch T12's got that warm.


Had the same thing, my 4 bulb T5 was warmer because there was much less room between the light and plant and tougher to push cool air past it since its 49" long...



georgyboy said:


> Bigger tits and wider hips.


----------



## brettsog (Aug 10, 2012)

just thought i chuck a pic in here of my white widow. shes just over a week into 12/12 and stretching like mad she'll be 7 weeks from seed on monday.

View attachment 2289294View attachment 2289295


----------



## Sr. Verde (Aug 10, 2012)

what kind of white widow is that?

i have some dinafem white widow going,, wondering if it's the same.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 10, 2012)

Nice looking WW.. Those sativa genes make her stretch a bit, but man the buzz is good... I have 2 variety's of WW I will be doing soon, WW x Big Bud, and Fruit Spirit (WW x Blueberry) looking forward to that one, going to ScrOG them..

Man I burned my girls... Still traces on new growth, yellow/brown tips. I think I am going with straight water for a week or so, may be over fert. 

Still not a total loss tho...

Here is my canonpy, and the second pic is what I was talking about the other day with the tall branches. They are not far from the bulb, maybe 6". And of coarse my lovely yellow burned leaves 




But still filling in and frosting up nicely


Some of the lower nugs.. 




I am thinking I should just run distilled water through, I dab a little bloom in it to drop the Ph to 6.5, do 1 gal each, for the next 3 feedings and see how they respond. I think my lockout turned into over fert, but I just flushed 2 days ago so I think it will take a few more days to start clearing up...

PS: If anyone has advice or tips I am open and teachable


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 10, 2012)

So my SS2 hood/ballast all in one is nice, I do like it. However I do not like that the bulb is recessed and the sides come over it. I attached a pic. I have to have everything below the light for optimal cover. I would like to have some horizontal light cover so I can allow stretching branches to go to the sides making somewhat of a U shape.

Here is my idea. Now bear in mind I am not an amateur when it comes to mechanics and building. What I am thinking is to use my cutting wheel and go half way up the corners and where it connects to the rear, then bend out the sides at an angle so the bulb is exposed to the front & sides. There are no electrical in there, the only issue I may run into is support, cutting it will take away from the structure, so I may need to attach a couple brackets to it.

If you can picture what I want to do let me know what you think..
This would give me the ability to use a 24 x 30 section, put in a screen and try to make them grow in like a bowl.... 


The red lines illustrate where I plan on cutting, then bending it out....


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 10, 2012)

The natural wavelength of the light will be stronger and intense down in the middle and less intense on the sides. The U-sCROG you are describing is a method to take advantage of that. Simply having the sides higher than the middle will give the tops close to the same amount of light exposure. There is a guy, Matchbox I think his name is that does a U-sCROG with 250w in cfls, and has amazing results.

I can't remember if I seen Matchbox post here in the 250 forum, but here is a link that shows his setup somewhat.
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/524618-thread-share-hempy-photos-4.html


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 10, 2012)

Georgyboy turned me on to this thread which is really interesting! 
https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 10, 2012)

acjed, that looks like a legitimate plan to alter your hood. MY HTG hood came the way that you describe making yours. The two end pieces are separate, I had to attach them myself. The side pieces of my reflector are like wings, and I can bend them out as wide or narrow as I want to change the lights foot print. The hood is aluminum and has two thick creases on each wing, I just make the adjustments by changing the angle of the bend in the crease. No structural probelms, but I think my hood was made to be played with like this so I can't promise yours will work, but I don't see why it wouldn't. The term v-scrog was initially meant to refer to what you and stone slacker are referring to, but now I see it used in reference to vertical scrogs. I see the terms u-scrog and stadium scrog used for that bowl shape now. Terms don't matter to me that much, but it's good for everyone to be on the same page, IMO.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 10, 2012)

Thanks. I figured there was a word for it.. 

I can deal with the structural by adding a couple metal brackets. Plus I do not plan on cutting all the way, just half way so the bulb is exposed on the sides and front.



stoneslacker said:


> Georgyboy turned me on to this thread which is really interesting!
> https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/542308-main-lining-thread.html


That is very similar to what I did. An old trick I learned when I was a teenager from an old hippy. He told me the first month or so to clip the top, and bend it over, it makes the new tops, and the lower branches come out even and give a plant the look of having 4 - 8 tops like a bush rather than its natural christmas tree look. He didnt do it for light, as this was outdoor, but if you looked at the plant from a distance it looked exactly like the natural terrain... Sneaky....


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 10, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> The plant is not flowering. More than likely those are pre-flowers. As Kalebaiden said your plant has hit sexual maturity. This means that it is physically ready to flower. It's like puberty. Bigger tits and wider hips. Your plants are ready to get it on.
> Seriously though, all MJ plants will begin to develop pre-flowers after vegging long enough. This is how you can identify sex before you move them to your flower room. No real buds should start to form until you switch your lights.


I never knew that preflowers were normal in veg thanks for the knowledge!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 10, 2012)

I know my stuffs.


----------



## brettsog (Aug 10, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> what kind of white widow is that?
> 
> i have some dinafem white widow going,, wondering if it's the same.


she is from a bag i got a while back, lovely smoke. im a little sceptical atm because the last 2 i tried to grow hermied. i think it was because of light leaks though which ive sorted now.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 10, 2012)

brettsog said:


> she is from a bag i got a while back, lovely smoke. im a little sceptical atm because the last 2 i tried to grow hermied. i think it was because of light leaks though which ive sorted now.



Was it a hermied bud you got the seed from? 

I believe I had that, was just 3 of them in a z, all in one spot of a little nug. All 3 fem, so far at least.
I read that if you get a seed from a hermied bud it will depend on why it hermied to begin with. If it was just minor stress that caused it to hermie and pollinate itself, chances are the seeds are fem. If it was just a fem that turned hermie, then the seeds would be hermie as well. 

Not sure if it helps ease your mind or just made it worse... But just figured id share it with you..


----------



## brettsog (Aug 10, 2012)

yeah i understand the whole fem and hermie genetics. the space i had them in was constantly getting lights on and off. now i have sealed all edges and covered the holes so no light gets in or escapes. i am sure i caused them to hermie. this seed isnt from the last hermie though. i got this from a bag of white widow i bought in january. got about 20 seeds in total. i have some colloidal silver here now so if i wanted to make fem seeds a could. tbh im so tempted to do it with my fem amnesia. could live happily on a steady supply of fem amnesia.  may even try cloning. i have some rooting hormone and some jiffy pellets and rock wool cubes and a small propogator.

gonna make myself a small veg area in my cupboard help keep things moving quicker


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 10, 2012)

brettsog said:


> yeah i understand the whole fem and hermie genetics. the space i had them in was constantly getting lights on and off. now i have sealed all edges and covered the holes so no light gets in or escapes. i am sure i caused them to hermie. this seed isnt from the last hermie though. i got this from a bag of white widow i bought in january. got about 20 seeds in total. i have some colloidal silver here now so if i wanted to make fem seeds a could. tbh im so tempted to do it with my fem amnesia. could live happily on a steady supply of fem amnesia.  may even try cloning. i have some rooting hormone and some jiffy pellets and rock wool cubes and a small propogator.
> 
> gonna make myself a small veg area in my cupboard help keep things moving quicker



I am with you on that. I order about a 75/25 ratio of reg/fem seeds. I will pollinate a few of the regular. Have wonder woman from nirvana, some skunk and big bud regular seeds. Then I have white widow x big bud, and fruit spirit (white widow x blueberry) fem seeds...

Thinking about crossing the Big Bud with the Wonder Woman and naming it BBW


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 10, 2012)

Just finished setting up my clone/veg closet with my T5 fixture so i can now start a perpetual grow super happy


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 11, 2012)

I saw this over on page two, did someone misplace it?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 11, 2012)

To all former 250ers. If you use this site anymore, and enjoy the 250. Stop in the thread for a visit.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 11, 2012)

Morning Bitches!! How are we all today??

Just gave my plants their first ever sun burn, (owned HPS for 3 days) fortunately they had only been in position for a couple of hours, and it only affected 2 leaves on one of the 4 plants.
This has confused me a little, as I always use my hand to measure the heat/lamp distance (if it's not too uncomfortable to hold your hand there fro prolonged periods of time), and it seemed fine.

On the plus side I did buy 2 Strawberry Cough seeds today, which put in to germ straight away, that'll be my third strain, and looking forward to more learning...oh and more smoking


----------



## ace720 (Aug 11, 2012)

got a THC BOMB in veg 6weeks100% perilite, and my ICED GRAPEFRUIT almost done in rockwool maybe just another week


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 11, 2012)

This one has 7 kolas all at equal level, and 4 more about 4" lower. Really impressive... It is also forgiving of all my abuse so far....


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking good man!

 My Mazar Kush are the first ever successful clones!!! (3 failed attempts with other plants) 
I know its probably not that cool but its my first time


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 11, 2012)

i was so happy when i had my first successful clones too.now that you got that it should be easy to clone from here on.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 12, 2012)

ace720 said:


> got a THC BOMB in veg 6weeks% perilite, and my ICED GRAPEFRUIT almost done in rockwool maybe just another week


That Iced Grapefruit a single plant?? Either way, very nice looking canopy!!


----------



## brettsog (Aug 12, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> i was so happy when i had my first successful clones too.now that you got that it should be easy to clone from here on.


congrats man, ive just taken my first clones  hopefully they root and i can get rid of them lol if not i might be growing white widow for a while lol


----------



## brettsog (Aug 12, 2012)

also can anyone uk based recommend a good 250w tubular mh bulb. i have a dual ballast (only paid £27 for ballast and hps bulb). i dont really wanna spend more than £25 if i can get away with it. and do they burn much hotter than the hps temps cos i have got them steady but high and cant really do much more to eliminate heat.

ive been looking at osram http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/Tubular-MH-Osram

and phillips http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/Tubular-MH-Philips

and venture as thats the brand my hps is http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/Tubular-MH-Venture


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 12, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> That Iced Grapefruit a single plant?? Either way, very nice looking canopy!!


Its a nice looking 1 if it is... I like the way he has the glass between the tops and light...


Forgot to mention yesterday as I was removing my plants my Sativa snapped. I had used a string to bend them over early on, and removed them within a couple days but must have missed one, so you know what happened.. So its drying lol, smells like str8 leaf and has almost no crystals... 
I still have 2 smaller branches alive, so I let her be...


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 12, 2012)

brettsog said:


> also can anyone uk based recommend a good 250w tubular mh bulb. i have a dual ballast (only paid £27 for ballast and hps bulb). i dont really wanna spend more than £25 if i can get away with it. and do they burn much hotter than the hps temps cos i have got them steady but high and cant really do much more to eliminate heat.
> 
> ive been looking at osram http://www.lampspecs.co.uk/Light-Bulbs-Tubes/Tubular-MH-Osram
> 
> ...


I'm no expert and new to this, but Sunmaster seem to be pretty well respected, and also have higher lumens then a lot of equivalent bulbs. I have a 250 HPS dual spectrum Sunmaster, but never tried a MH. What I can say is my bulb certainly does the job, and both blue and red spectrum's are visible to the naked eye, so it gets a thumbs up from me

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw=sunmaster+metal+halide+250&_sacat=0&_odkw=sunmaster+metal+halide&_osacat=0


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 12, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Its a nice looking 1 if it is... I like the way he has the glass between the tops and light...
> 
> 
> Forgot to mention yesterday as I was removing my plants my Sativa snapped. I had used a string to bend them over early on, and removed them within a couple days but must have missed one, so you know what happened.. So its drying lol, smells like str8 leaf and has almost no crystals...
> I still have 2 smaller branches alive, so I let her be...


I dried some sativa I had early, cos they grew to 3 feet, in 3 litre pots, and were not suited at all to the CFL set up i had... they got thrown away and never smoked, cos they only had tiny little starty calyxs, like you get at the base of stems... hope you have more luck tho


----------



## ace720 (Aug 12, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> That Iced Grapefruit a single plant?? Either way, very nice looking canopy!!


Yup just one plant. It's crazy cuz I only veg for 4 weeks. It was my first time doing the GF and my firdt time using rock wool so I don't know why it got that big. I usually veg for like 7weeks for my plants to look like that. But the rock wool give me the best roots I ever had so that's a plus


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 12, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I dried some sativa I had early, cos they grew to 3 feet, in 3 litre pots, and were not suited at all to the CFL set up i had... they got thrown away and never smoked, cos they only had tiny little starty calyxs, like you get at the base of stems... hope you have more luck tho


schwag bagseed... Nothing I was excited about to begin with. Will take a toke or two and see tho just for the heck of it


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 12, 2012)

Just found out why the blue sprectrum light appeared more prominent when looking at my reflector...I had left the blue protective sheet on it...It is currently cooling and will be removed... SCHOOL BOY ERROR!!!

Also should my HPS bulb make a very quiet metalic tinkle noise when running??? I'm guessing that this is just the filament moving with heat, or is it bad connection or something?? Don't want to come home to a charcoaled house!!!


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 12, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Yup just one plant.


  ....touche!


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 12, 2012)

10acjed said:


> schwag bagseed... Nothing I was excited about to begin with. Will take a toke or two and see tho just for the heck of it


Similarly, mine were "freebies" from nirvana at xmas, and sold as lucky dip, but were really, all the seeds that weren't good enough to sell, lol. All but 3 of 20 were male, and the seeds did look poor....not that I'm dissing Nirvana seeds, they always have really good service, wicked packaging, and never had any problems with seeds that I have bought...95% pop, and were all female when bought as feminized.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 12, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Just found out why the blue sprectrum light appeared more prominent when looking at my reflector...I had left the blue protective sheet on it...It is currently cooling and will be removed... SCHOOL BOY ERROR!!!
> 
> Also should my HPS bulb make a very quiet metalic tinkle noise when running??? I'm guessing that this is just the filament moving with heat, or is it bad connection or something?? Don't want to come home to a charcoaled house!!!


That little noise you are describing is completely normal with hps bulbs so no worries


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank you, much obliged


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 12, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Similarly, mine were "freebies" from nirvana at xmas, and sold as lucky dip, but were really, all the seeds that weren't good enough to sell, lol. All but 3 of 20 were male, and the seeds did look poor....not that I'm dissing Nirvana seeds, they always have really good service, wicked packaging, and never had any problems with seeds that I have bought...95% pop, and were all female when bought as feminized.


Thats good to know. I have 10 regular wonder woman from them..


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 13, 2012)

some98dried,wax in process,and blue larrys and power.and the attch is the sample willie.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 13, 2012)

Man thats looking good cbtbudz.


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 13, 2012)

and the wax/crumble.a very light color blonde.smells great from98 trim


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 13, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2293253View attachment 2293255and the wax/crumble.a very light color blonde.smells great from98 trim


how do you collect this?


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 13, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> how do you collect this?


^^ wondering the same


----------



## AP2K (Aug 13, 2012)

Currently growing under some CFL's --- I know I know, HPS is the way to go, but when you're a noob sometimes you rush out and buy whatever you can to start growing. 

However...

Just ordered my 250 HPS, plan on running it in a 2x2 tent, so I have just joined your club.
Cheers!~


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 13, 2012)

AP2K said:


> Currently growing under some CFL's --- I know I know, HPS is the way to go, but when you're a noob sometimes you rush out and buy whatever you can to start growing.



You talkin about me? LMAO!!!! Welcome to the club, many of us got here the hard way.. I still cringe when I see that T5 collecting dust in my closet.....


----------



## AP2K (Aug 13, 2012)

10acjed said:


> You talkin about me? LMAO!!!! Welcome to the club, many of us got here the hard way.. I still cringe when I see that T5 collecting dust in my closet.....


I hear ya... lol I plan on keeping my CFL's in use in a veg chamber. Anyone agree 250 HPS is sufficient for 3 plants in rotation, in a 2 x 2.5 tent?


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 13, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2293200View attachment 2293205View attachment 2293206View attachment 2293207View attachment 2293208View attachment 2293209View attachment 2293210View attachment 2293211View attachment 2293212
> some98dried,wax in process,and blue larrys and power.and the attch is the sample willie.



niiiiiiiiice!!!!


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 13, 2012)

AP2K said:


> I hear ya... lol I plan on keeping my CFL's in use in a veg chamber. Anyone agree 250 HPS is sufficient for 3 plants in rotation, in a 2 x 2.5 tent?


250 Should handle 3 plants fine. What size container are you using though?


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 13, 2012)

I rushed into the scene with T5's as well haha! After seeing these giant frosty nugs ill never go back.


----------



## AP2K (Aug 13, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> 250 Should handle 3 plants fine. What size container are you using though?


I have black standard pots that are 3.8 gallons, however I leave about 5 inches from the top when I'm filling with soil. So about 3 gallon pots.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 13, 2012)

AP2K said:


> I have black standard pots that are 3.8 gallons, however I leave about 5 inches from the top when I'm filling with soil. So about 3 gallon pots.


I have 3 under a 250W just fine, all topped and some LST.


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 13, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> how do you collect this?


kind of wordy process,butane extracted.into a pyrex dish,then whipped while slighty warmed.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 13, 2012)

Ever since I invested in a blue lab PH pen i have not had any trouble at all. 
Honestly I'm not used to not worrying about deficiencies and what not, it is truly
relaxing.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 14, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> Ever since I invested in a blue lab PH pen i have not had any trouble at all.
> Honestly I'm not used to not worrying about deficiencies and what not, it is truly
> relaxing.


That's my next purchase, sick of using testing solution and arguing wth myself whether its more blue-green, green-green, or yellow green!! I'm confident now that it's pH inaccuracies that have been limiting my grows so far


----------



## brettsog (Aug 14, 2012)

any ideas folks on what to do. my girl has pretty much grown into my light. i dont really want to top her at this stage but the top few sets of leaves are starting to turn up at the edge (heat stress) any ideas that dont involve cutting.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 14, 2012)

Bend the top over.


----------



## brettsog (Aug 14, 2012)

wont it just straighten itself though?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 14, 2012)

No, you tie it down.


----------



## brettsog (Aug 14, 2012)

ok well i dont think the top is gonne be fixing itself up anytime soon. i used my fingers to bend about 3" of the top and it now sits sideways without tying down. its all floppy.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 14, 2012)

Not sure brettsog, but from what I have read is if you just bend it until it pops and tie it (may tie up or down) the spot where it bent over will heal and create a bump. If its floppy tie it in place so its not moving around alot.

I have one of my three that ended up being a few inches taller, been moving it and tieing it all different ways. My next step will be to bend it at a 90 degree..

@AP2K here is my 3 girls under a 250W SS2, if your using a normal reflector you will have better light cover as well. 


There is actually still a 4th back there in the corner, but she is scrawny. My lone bagseed survivor..


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 14, 2012)

You may have broke them main stem. Gently gently with bending and tieing. I imagine it will still survive and continue to develop, just not as well. If you need to tie in future, bend them a little at first, and then increase the bend gradually each day. Also, when plants are low on water, they are weaker and easier to bend. Check out a guide on LST. That's more complex plant training, but the principles are the same.

Good Luck


----------



## ace720 (Aug 14, 2012)

I bend mine all the time and they are always floppy. You plant will be fine just leave it be.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 14, 2012)

ace720 said:


> I bend mine all the time and they are always floppy



HMMM Would make an interesting sig right there.... LOL


----------



## ace720 (Aug 14, 2012)

10acjed said:


> HMMM Would make an interesting sig right there.... LOL


lol  
well im almost done now starting to get buds ontop of buds can take it down in a day of so but i might go a week.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 14, 2012)

brettsog said:


> ok well i dont think the top is gonne be fixing itself up anytime soon. i used my fingers to bend about 3" of the top and it now sits sideways without tying down. its all floppy.


If it is too floppy or if the bending has broken the stem, you can duct tape over the wounded spot and this will help protect it. Many people who do LST will crush the stem sometimes to the point of breaking right through the outer wall. Simply duct tape over it and wait for 7-14 days and the wounded spot should have healed over with a large bump along the stem.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 14, 2012)

I told myself that I was going to wait till mid Oct and some cool weather to start my next grow. Well that is almost 9 weeks I could play around with and experiment I thought. So I was out at my buddy's and while looking through his clones we find one girl with no label. Trying to figure out by size which strain it came from was near impossible so I figured what the hell. MYSTERY GROW TIME! 

On top of that another buddy stumbled on a outdoor grow while fishing early this spring and took some cuttings home with him to grow out. This plant is definitely a hybrid, showing some sativa branching structure with indica looking budsets. The smell and smoke is really sweet and fuely so it maybe a diesel strain of some sort. So even better DOUBLE MYSTERY GROW!

Got both transplanted to hempy's a couple days ago and they both seem to be responding well. The bigger clone (I think this may be the same blueberry I grew last grow, looks real similar) is eating itself a bit as it throws roots trying to find food, but they look pretty good. 

I am going to veg under cfl's only to minimize the heat and let these girls stretch. I am using 4 42w cfl's, they say equivalent to 250w regular bulbs each not sure about that. I hope this is enough light to veg my screen full, I dont want to fire up the 250w, since the heat will require more fans blowing air and will limit my growth.

I will throw some pics up later.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 14, 2012)

ace720-Very nice...looks delecious. +rep


----------



## ace720 (Aug 14, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> ace720-Very nice...looks delecious. +rep


Oh thanks


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 14, 2012)

So I have been having these nute burn issues. Seems all to have been Ph related thus far, too low, then too high so the deficiencies showing are tough to read. But might have had some over fert as well.
I flushed last week with a clearing solution, then ran a few gallons of water through and followed it with light nute solution. 
Ran 1 gal of water through on Sat, distilled 7.0, my run off was still a bit high like 6.8 so I did another gallon at 6.3 and the RO was 6.6 - 6.7. 

Should I go with a light nute solution say 1/2 strength and Ph it to 6.3 or so next feeding? 

Trying to avoid messing it up again, not sure if I am just making it worse or not at this point. They seem to look healthier right now, so it appears I am heading in the right direction. Figuring 4 - 5 weeks left on them so I want to finish strong.


----------



## AP2K (Aug 14, 2012)

10acjed said:


> @AP2K here is my 3 girls under a 250W SS2, if your using a normal reflector you will have better light cover as well.
> View attachment 2294339


Thanks, mine is coming with a cool tube hood, hope it spreads light enough, or I'll swap it out for a bigger reflector. May I ask what size is your tent?


----------



## brettsog (Aug 14, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> I told myself that I was going to wait till mid Oct and some cool weather to start my next grow. Well that is almost 9 weeks I could play around with and experiment I thought. So I was out at my buddy's and while looking through his clones we find one girl with no label. Trying to figure out by size which strain it came from was near impossible so I figured what the hell. MYSTERY GROW TIME!
> 
> On top of that another buddy stumbled on a outdoor grow while fishing early this spring and took some cuttings home with him to grow out. This plant is definitely a hybrid, showing some sativa branching structure with indica looking budsets. The smell and smoke is really sweet and fuely so it maybe a diesel strain of some sort. So even better DOUBLE MYSTERY GROW!
> 
> ...


props to your buddy for only taking cuttings. i would be pissed if i had an outdoor grow that got ripped off.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 14, 2012)

AP2K said:


> Thanks, mine is coming with a cool tube hood, hope it spreads light enough, or I'll swap it out for a bigger reflector. May I ask what size is your tent?


Not really a tent, had the brainstorm to build my own box and save money. Overall its 24"w x 54"L x 6'H. I use approx 24" x 30" right now, and focusing on the top kolas. Have like 17 of them total on 3 plants. 

The issue I have with my hood is the bulb is recessed about 1" in, so there is no vertical spread to the sides of the bulb, basically I have a concentrated area directly below the bulb right now and pull all the kolas into that area. I posted a few pages back my planned modification for my next grow. I think you said you are in a 24x24 area? In these smaller areas I think it may be best to utilize everything we can. With the cool tube you can train the taller growth to go to either side of the bulb. Seems its called U-ScrOG or Stadium... That way the lower growth is exposed to direct light.

As of now I have a bunch of lower growth thats too far from the light and shaded by the fan leaves above them. Most likely will be harvesting twice depending on how "matured" the lower growth is when the tops are ready, do 12" on the main kolas and leave the lower stuff an extra week or so.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 14, 2012)

brettsog said:


> props to your buddy for only taking cuttings. i would be pissed if i had an outdoor grow that got ripped off.


Yeah we are neither one of us young kids anymore, and karma is a true bitch is my belief! Maybe a couple decades ago the thought might have entered our minds to stalk this guys grow, but my buddy said it was a real pro looking op. It was sheer luck and experience that allowed my buddy to even notice it and he just wanted to find out what the guy was growing. Wishing the guy luck!

Edit: Would have liked to seen the guys face when he checked on them and seen 5 plants topped!


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 14, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Edit: Would have liked to seen the guys face when he checked on them and seen 5 plants topped!



Found a nice grow once when I was younger, was out of town working and living in a campground for the summer, didnt do anything because it was early. Went back in the fall, was a nice grow 10 - 15 plants, all fem, looked very well maintained. Didnt have the ability to take it all and deal with it, and figured the guy had put in alot of time so I didnt take anything.

Never got his name or anything, but he came by the camp site about a week n a half later and handed me a brown paper bag and said thanks. Was about 3z in there, good skunk... 
I figured he was there the second time I went by and must have recognized me, small town & outsiders stand out...

Glad I didnt take anything... May have ended alot differently...
I lost 8 of 10 plants one year to someone. Was one of the worst feelings I have ever had. But it comes with the territory I guess.


----------



## AP2K (Aug 14, 2012)

Good info 10acjed... I plan to have 3 plants in there at once, in a rotation so that I can harvest once every 2-3 weeks... So once I see how the light is spread, the plants closer to finishing will have priority. Yep, it's only a 24x24 area.

Another thing is if there happens to be any real shaded areas and a certain plant is really missing out, I'll supplement the lower growth with some of my CFLs, or at least that's the plan.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 14, 2012)

AP2K said:


> Good info 10acjed... I plan to have 3 plants in there at once, in a rotation so that I can harvest once every 2-3 weeks... So once I see how the light is spread, the plants closer to finishing will have priority. Yep, it's only a 24x24 area.
> 
> Another thing is if there happens to be any real shaded areas and a certain plant is really missing out, I'll supplement the lower growth with some of my CFLs, or at least that's the plan.


No need just prop the smaller ones up to meet the canopy of the biggest plant and you will be fine. My tent has the same dimensions and that is how I do it and so far it is working great.


----------



## AP2K (Aug 14, 2012)

Good info RC


----------



## ace720 (Aug 14, 2012)

My plants in a 2x2 as well.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 14, 2012)

Hey where is everyone !?!


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 14, 2012)

Here are the 2 mystery clones. Unknown #1 is the larger one that was untagged from my friends. The smaller Unknown #2 is the guerilla grow cutting.

U#1
View attachment 2295295View attachment 2295296View attachment 2295297

U#2
View attachment 2295298View attachment 2295299View attachment 2295300View attachment 2295301


----------



## ace720 (Aug 14, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Here are the 2 mystery clones. Unknown #1 is the larger one that was untagged from my friends. The smaller Unknown #2 is the guerilla grow cutting.
> 
> U#1
> View attachment 2295295View attachment 2295296View attachment 2295297
> ...


Looking good.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 14, 2012)

Thanks ace.


----------



## Broseidon (Aug 14, 2012)

Didn't give you guys a weekly update this last weekend so I just took a few pictures for you guys. What would you guys guess my chop day is and any more wild guesses on yield? Last time you guys were saying 4-7 ounces which seems too generous unfortunately  maybe 3? pH meter for scale


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 14, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> Didn't give you guys a weekly update this last weekend so I just took a few pictures for you guys. What would you guys guess my chop day is and any more wild guesses on yield? Last time you guys were saying 4-7 ounces which seems too generous unfortunately  maybe 3? pH meter for scale
> 
> View attachment 2295438View attachment 2295439View attachment 2295440View attachment 2295441


Links appear broken


----------



## Broseidon (Aug 14, 2012)

Fixed! (I hope lol)


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 14, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> Fixed! (I hope lol)


I would say 3to 5 zips. Really nice and well developed looking!


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 14, 2012)

my guess 3-4zips.look very nice bro frosty spears.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 15, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> Didn't give you guys a weekly update this last weekend so I just took a few pictures for you guys. What would you guys guess my chop day is and any more wild guesses on yield? Last time you guys were saying 4-7 ounces which seems too generous unfortunately  maybe 3? pH meter for scale
> 
> View attachment 2295451/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 15, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> View attachment 2295451


That looks lovely. Did you keep it upright like that through the whole grow? Looks like you have nice full growth all the way down. And some fat kolas.. 



Hettyman said:


> I am looking online for a pH pen at the moment, and they seem to be around £15 for one like yours, or £45 for a top end one. There is nothing in the middle. How accurate do you find your's?? I'm guessing from the look of your plants it's pretty good?


Well looking at his makes me feel better, I have the same one. 
Quick review from me. Instructions were obviously in japanese and seem that they were translated by a 2nd grader. Works out of the box, just need to calibrate it. They give 2 solutions to mix and calibrate, I should have put each in a bottle and saved it to use for calibration daily because you will need to adjust it now and then. I use ZH distilled water (7.0) and coke (4.0) to calibrate it prior to every use. When you first put it in water it reads 8.5, shake it around & it drops, then I put it in the coke and it drops to 4.0, back in the water, repeat until they both read correctly.

Overall if on a budget and need a ph meter it will work, however it is just something to get me through until I can afford a better one.

Bent my two tallest today, more even canopy now. Gave them a light nute mix. Pics in my journal, link below....


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 15, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Instructions were obviously in japanese and seem that they were translated by a 2nd grader.


Yeah but that's the best part of buying cheap electronics and stuff. I bought a plastic pellet gun about 15 years ago, and still distinctly remember reading "Do not point at the peculiar animal"

Thanks for the input, I may just wait a little while longer and get a more expensive one when I get paid at the end of the week, save me upgrading later...I'm sick of always fucking having to upgrade later


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh, and does the coke not mess it up?...i'm guessing not


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 15, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Oh, and does the coke not mess it up?...i'm guessing not


No, I do all my mixing by the sink, after every test i goes under the sink and is then dried with a clean paper towel. Leaving a little coke on it and putting it in distilled would skew the reading, at least thats what I think lol...

But its best to clean the tester before each test to be sure its an accurate read..

And I would wait if it was just a week, i had a month or so and needed one so I got it for like 12 bucks. 
Dont get me wrong, it works, an obviously from broseidons pics it works perfectly well for what we need.. Just would feel better with a better quality one. Like you i hate upgrading later..

I forget the wording, but it was similar to that... I have a box of 2" drywall screws that has a label on the side that says "do not eat" LMAO, there are actually people so dumb that they need to be told that....


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 15, 2012)

Spider Mites are back. Fuckers!! 

Remember that film "Inner Space", where the guy gets shrunk down and in injected into Dennis Quaid's body? Well that's what I want done to me. Shrink me and my Tonfas (night sticks), and then place me in my tent...it'd be a blood bath!!!

Unfortunatily I don't currently have access to that sort of technology, so In the meantime, I have ordered a No Pest strip, cos I hear they really really work.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 15, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I forget the wording, but it was similar to that... I have a box of 2" drywall screws that has a label on the side that says "do not eat" LMAO, there are actually people so dumb that they need to be told that....


Yeah, I think that they call them Americans  ... oh no he didn't lol, no offence meant, I just love my one liners


----------



## The2TimEr (Aug 15, 2012)

Don't you just love the cheap running of a 250w lamp


----------



## ace720 (Aug 15, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> Didn't give you guys a weekly update this last weekend so I just took a few pictures for you guys. What would you guys guess my chop day is and any more wild guesses on yield? Last time you guys were saying 4-7 ounces which seems too generous unfortunately  maybe 3? pH meter for scale
> 
> View attachment 2295449View attachment 2295450View attachment 2295451View attachment 2295452


 looking damn good  what kindda plant is that?


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 15, 2012)

LOL @ hettyman 

@ The2TimEr, that is very nice looking.. Any supplemental lighting, and it looks as though you trimmed alot of you fan leaves, if so do you find it better?


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice buds fellas


----------



## The2TimEr (Aug 15, 2012)

10acjed said:


> LOL @ hettyman
> 
> @ The2TimEr, that is very nice looking.. Any supplemental lighting, and it looks as though you trimmed alot of you fan leaves, if so do you find it better?


Thanks dude, i just start under a 250w MH, switching to HPS when ready, she is an autoflower and is being chopped this week. THe fans have been used and died off on their own.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 15, 2012)

The2TimEr said:


> Thanks dude, i just start under a 250w MH, switching to HPS when ready, she is an autoflower and is being chopped this week. THe fans have been used and died off on their own.


Great thanks. Seeing the taller plants makes me feel better, mine did not cooperate after going to the HPS and stretched like mad, makes me nervous about the lower growth.


----------



## AP2K (Aug 15, 2012)

Nice job Broseidon.


----------



## AP2K (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking good The2TimEr.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 15, 2012)

So I thought I was gonna chop Kaya in half but instead I got side tracked by these.



They have the chance of being herms or they could be the start of new calyxes. I guess i'll find out in a few days. Their on two of the feminized B-52s. 


Here is Jamaican Bud, it's in a little pot so I don't expect it to get big.



Here is Kaya Gold, she's a fucking beast and really unmanageable. I like her vigor but next time I try this strain i'm only doing it when I have only 2 plants.



These are the weird looking B-52s



This is my normal looking B-52



I'm thinking I need some feed back on the weird ones. I have it in my head that this is the start of them turning hermy but since i've never seen a herm in real life they could be normal calyx's forming.

Thoughts, feelings and opinions?


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 15, 2012)

I'm having the same problem with my mazar super cropping makes it a little better. I will def be hacking some of the lower growth off before i put her into flower im not trying to have any popcorn nugs at all.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 15, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> I'm having the same problem with my mazar super cropping makes it a little better. I will def be hacking some of the lower growth off before i put her into flower im not trying to have any popcorn nugs at all.


I have a bunch of little ones, was peaking through this morn checking for bugs and seeing little branches everywhere with little buds at the top... Going to keep an eye on them and decide what to do at harvest. Read all the guides and videos on making hash, just seems like alot of work and I am lazy lol.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 15, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I have a bunch of little ones, was peaking through this morn checking for bugs and seeing little branches everywhere with little buds at the top... Going to keep an eye on them and decide what to do at harvest. Read all the guides and videos on making hash, just seems like alot of work and I am lazy lol.


I don't feel like making hash honestly i don't think i will have enough trim to justify buying bags and spending hours for a little ball of it.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 15, 2012)

Hey Guys and gals, just thought i would pop in here and say hello, since i mostly am growing in my tent with my 250 HPS. 

Here is a pic of lower branches on 'Missing' strain from EVA seeds, nice and Sugary, just the way we like it..



Check out my Strain Report on 'Missing' if you would like to see how it ended up and what i Harvested etc.

Besides that i been making Water hash with my Trimmings all Day. LOL

I'm sure you all will see me around here more often, if you are gentle with me that is, imma Noob.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 15, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> So I thought I was gonna chop Kaya in half but instead I got side tracked by these.
> 
> View attachment 2295939View attachment 2295940View attachment 2295941View attachment 2295942
> 
> They have the chance of being herms or they could be the start of new calyxes. I guess i'll find out in a few days. Their on two of the feminized B-52s.



Hmmmmnnn, Sorry to be the bearer of bad news but pics 1 and 4 looks like Calyx turning Hermies, whatch out for Bannanas sprouting from them in a day or so. 

Hope, the rest do well, seems more and more genetics these days are Hermie Vulnerable.


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 15, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> I told myself that I was going to wait till mid Oct and some cool weather to start my next grow. Well that is almost 9 weeks I could play around with and experiment I thought. So I was out at my buddy's and while looking through his clones we find one girl with no label. Trying to figure out by size which strain it came from was near impossible so I figured what the hell. MYSTERY GROW TIME!
> 
> On top of that another buddy stumbled on a outdoor grow while fishing early this spring and took some cuttings home with him to grow out. This plant is definitely a hybrid, showing some sativa branching structure with indica looking budsets. The smell and smoke is really sweet and fuely so it maybe a diesel strain of some sort. So even better DOUBLE MYSTERY GROW!
> 
> ...


Personally I like the 23-26w cfls the most. They make more lumens per watt than the 42s. They also don't get as hot, so you can put them closer to the plants. Because they're so much smaller, you can place several bulbs in odd positions to get light to the entire plant. They also come in several different shades/colors so you could really mix the spectrum up if you wanted to. And they are sold in boxes of 3,5,6,8. You get it. I only ever see the 42s sold individually. I also feel less suspicious buying a bunch of normal light bulbs that can be used around the house, versus a surplus off very large light bulbs. 23w rocks.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 15, 2012)

Gonna chop mine down tonight


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 15, 2012)

Kalebaiden, picture one looks like pollen sacs to me. Take one off and open it up. If it is a pollen sac it will probably already have yellow pollen dust in it.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 15, 2012)

So I took off several of the strange nodes from the lower branches and cut them open, there's signs of prenatal leaf structures and pistils. I've had male plants before but I could clearly identify them as males, now these ones are screwing up my whole idea of what I do and do not know. Who the fuck invented 'Feminized seeds" anyways. I'd like to kick them in the dink.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 15, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> Personally I like the 23-26w cfls the most. They make more lumens per watt than the 42s. They also don't get as hot, so you can put them closer to the plants. Because they're so much smaller, you can place several bulbs in odd positions to get light to the entire plant. They also come in several different shades/colors so you could really mix the spectrum up if you wanted to. And they are sold in boxes of 3,5,6,8. You get it. I only ever see the 42s sold individually. I also feel less suspicious buying a bunch of normal light bulbs that can be used around the house, versus a surplus off very large light bulbs. 23w rocks.


Mother Nature is cooperating with me right now and temps are only going to reach highs of 79-81, with nighttime lows in the *50's!!! * This has allowed me to fire up the 250 MH bulb for the first time ever. When I first set up my grow I was so anxious to get everything fired up, I didn't really look into my equipment too much and didn't realize until halfway through my first grow that my ballast could do both. It is also dimmable to 175 or 150w, and has a setting for "Super Lumens". 

Does anyone have any experience with the lumatek digital ballasts with super lumen? Will this make my 250 bulb brighter and would it be worth running or will it just burn the bulb out quicker?


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 15, 2012)

yeah kale those r def male sacs in pic 1.just take them off any check to see if they elsewhere on the plant.you can still end up with some sensimilla.


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 15, 2012)

over we r still getting straight heat.the past 2weeks over 102 hitting 112 a couple times.and the low is ~82. going outside at 5am and start sweating dang.and those upper 100's w high humidity sux.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 15, 2012)

So without hessitation, I chopped two plants down. The weird ones are gone now. I don't even want to risk having males around.


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 15, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Mother Nature is cooperating with me right now and temps are only going to reach highs of 79-81, with nighttime lows in the *50's!!! * This has allowed me to fire up the 250 MH bulb for the first time ever. When I first set up my grow I was so anxious to get everything fired up, I didn't really look into my equipment too much and didn't realize until halfway through my first grow that my ballast could do both. It is also dimmable to 175 or 150w, and has a setting for "Super Lumens".
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the lumatek digital ballasts with super lumen? Will this make my 250 bulb brighter and would it be worth running or will it just burn the bulb out quicker?


We must be in the same part of the country. Your weather reports mimic mine all the time haha. When it gets too hot you could always turn the 250 down to 150 and stick with the hid lamps. 150 mh is probably better than some cfls. I bet you could get a 150 super close to the plants too.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 15, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> over we r still getting straight heat.the past 2weeks over 102 hitting 112 a couple times.and the low is ~82. going outside at 5am and start sweating dang.and those upper 100's w high humidity sux.


Oh wow I'm sorry to hear about that heat that's not good.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 15, 2012)

Chop this F'in thing down, will have pics in the morning.


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 15, 2012)

^i like to eat some butter popcorn after trimming.gets all the resin off your hands into your belly.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 15, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> ^i like to eat some butter popcorn after trimming.gets all the resin off your hands into your belly.


Lol I'm gonna have to try that once


----------



## Broseidon (Aug 15, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> I would say 3to 5 zips. Really nice and well developed looking!





cbtbudz said:


> my guess 3-4zips.look very nice bro frosty spears.


Thanks fellas!



Hettyman said:


> That is a might purty looking plant, bet you're looking forward to the harvest.
> 
> I am looking online for a pH pen at the moment, and they seem to be around £15 for one like yours, or £45 for a top end one. There is nothing in the middle. How accurate do you find your's?? I'm guessing from the look of your plants it's pretty good?


It works fine for me. I've calibrated it once because it was about a point off after my first grow. Not too bad in my opinion.

It has been great for my second grow 



10acjed said:


> That looks lovely. Did you keep it upright like that through the whole grow? Looks like you have nice full growth all the way down. And some fat kolas..


Thank you sir. I used lst through veg and a little bit through flower, just to space the colas apart nicely.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 15, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> So without hessitation, I chopped two plants down. The weird ones are gone now. I don't even want to risk having males around.


That is too bad Kale. Do you think it was stress or genetics? That Kaya looks beastly though!


cbtbudz said:


> over we r still getting straight heat.the past 2weeks over 102 hitting 112 a couple times.and the low is ~82. going outside at 5am and start sweating dang.and those upper 100's w high humidity sux.


That kind of heat is like a kick in the balls


georgyboy said:


> We must be in the same part of the country. Your weather reports mimic mine all the time haha. When it gets too hot you could always turn the 250 down to 150 and stick with the hid lamps. 150 mh is probably better than some cfls. I bet you could get a 150 super close to the plants too.


I was wondering about this, am I able to use the 250w bulb at 150w or would I need to get a 150w bulb. Would this damage the bulb or the ballast?


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 16, 2012)

Good morning. 

Pulled my front one for a little bud porn, she is the middle one as far as growth is concerned, one has much fuller bud growth and 7 tops, the kolas are denser, the other has 5 and stretched a little more and has more bud stretch making it look less full and dense. This one has 6 main kolas, and the bud growth is a mix of the two.. Figuring my soil/water/nutes are all the same so its just a variation in the strain.

Shes a little burned, probably not at full potential. But the flowers are getting nice and frosty, the smaller new growth seems dark green and shiny..


Some of the little ones down below the main kolas..


And some of my many popcorn buds, too many to count at this point. The get some light, but its partially blocked and 12 - 16" from the light. 



My main focus are the top kolas for now, if they keep filling in I will have more than enough anyway.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 16, 2012)

PS:
Quick question, I keep reading conflicting recommendations as far as Ph and soil growing. I use only bottled distilled water, same brand. Its Ph 7.0 out of the bottle. 

Would it be a problem to use it as is for watering, not doing anything to alter the Ph? 
Its nuetral so it should not raise the Ph of the soil correct?

Also as far as nute solution, right now its not bad I add FN Bloom/Liquid KoolBloom and its around 6.0 - 6.3. If its 6.3 I leave it be, but if its 6.0 or lower I should be using Ph Up correct? 


Thanks...


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 16, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Good morning.
> 
> Pulled my front one for a little bud porn, she is the middle one as far as growth is concerned, one has much fuller bud growth and 7 tops, the kolas are denser, the other has 5 and stretched a little more and has more bud stretch making it look less full and dense. This one has 6 main kolas, and the bud growth is a mix of the two.. Figuring my soil/water/nutes are all the same so its just a variation in the strain.
> 
> ...



Hey dood, nice looking plants, what Strain is that? Also it looks like you are enduring the same heat issues as i did last run, i can see the same 'crisping' of leaves that i had, maybe keep your light up a little higher to prevent that dood, i am also added upgraded 'outake fan', it sucks the sides of the tent in when it runs, Lol but imma try to keep humidity and heat down since it was been really high Ambient Temps.

Peace


----------



## brettsog (Aug 16, 2012)

10acjed said:


> PS:
> Quick question, I keep reading conflicting recommendations as far as Ph and soil growing. I use only bottled distilled water, same brand. Its Ph 7.0 out of the bottle.
> 
> Would it be a problem to use it as is for watering, not doing anything to alter the Ph?
> ...


6-6.3 is a good range for PH in soil grows. keep it as that. 5.8-6.5 is ideal as far as i can remember


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 16, 2012)

10acjed said:


> PS:
> Quick question, I keep reading conflicting recommendations as far as Ph and soil growing. I use only bottled distilled water, same brand. Its Ph 7.0 out of the bottle.
> 
> Would it be a problem to use it as is for watering, not doing anything to alter the Ph?
> ...


Soil grows should be ph'ed to 6.3-7.0, closer to 6.5 is what my friend gets consistent results at. It is important to check you runoff ph and determine how your soil is affecting ph. If your runoff is lower than normal you can run ph'ed water through until ph levels stablize.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 16, 2012)

All this soil talk reminds me of why i will never grow in it again =) ahh the simplicity of coco


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 16, 2012)

I really am dissappointed in myself for not checking out my ballast more. One of the drawbacks of buying used equipment is you usually get no literature with it. If I would have researched some info I would have been able to use my 250w at 150w on my last grow and been able to veg much longer. This is going to help me alot now!

As they say, live and learn!


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 16, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> All this soil talk reminds me of why i will never grow in it again =) ahh the simplicity of coco


I too will praise the benifits of soiless growing!


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 16, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> I too will praise the benifits of soiless growing!


Even though I convinced myself to go back to hydro for this grow, I have to say that you can spot an organic soil plant from a chemical fed hydro plant from a mile away. There is a very notable difference between the plants. Well grown organics always have very perky leaves, and are often an almost minty shade of green. They are radiant and happy. Almost every hydro plant I see, whether grown out by a noob or a renown grower, is a much darker green. The leaves look leathery and are often twisted around oddly. They normally seem droopy, even when "Perky". The biggest difference is in the way they yellow. chemical plants' leaves turn a nasty dried up yellow and brown as they die off while the organic plants will slowly fade from green to a serene yellow, comparable to trees in the fall. My observations are mainly from pictures. I'm only doing hydro this time because I feel that you can't compare two things fairly unless you've experienced them both. My attempts at hydro in the past never went well, so I can't use those plants as a fair representation of hydro bud. This grow is hopefully going to work out to be the hydro representative. Maybe it can change my mind. Either way I will stick to organics because of the environmental impact of my chems going down the drain.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 16, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> Hey dood, nice looking plants, what Strain is that? Also it looks like you are enduring the same heat issues as i did last run, i can see the same 'crisping' of leaves that i had, maybe keep your light up a little higher to prevent that dood, i am also added upgraded 'outake fan', it sucks the sides of the tent in when it runs, Lol but imma try to keep humidity and heat down since it was been really high Ambient Temps.
> 
> Peace


Thanks. Its supposedly Bruce Banner # 3, he has 2 variations of it, both look very similar, one is denser and the smoke is light fruity tasting then real hashy, buzz is more mellow, the other is less dense, and very fruity tasting all the way through and the buzz is intense body/head high. The fruity is really the best tasting I have ever had. And the seeds I got were from a hermie bud of the fruity.
But it looks like I have both variations from the way they look.
My room temp is 76f and I have a 10" fan with duct blowing in at the closet door and a 12" fan inside plus another 10" exhaust. Temps are high, but even at the hottest its only hitting 82 right now, dark period stays at 76. Humidity is pretty solid 50%, may range up or down a few. Most of that nasty growth you see is just nute burn, I really did a number on them, hence the Ph questions... Thanks for the tips tho, first grow so I know I have plenty of things to learn still..

Im sure I will venture into coco as well soon. 



stoneslacker said:


> Soil grows should be ph'ed to 6.3-7.0, closer to 6.5 is what my friend gets consistent results at. It is important to check you runoff ph and determine how your soil is affecting ph. If your runoff is lower than normal you can run ph'ed water through until ph levels stablize.


Thanks, thats pretty much what I thought, but was lurking around other threads and saw the debate going, and figured I would isolate my question here since I see ppl know what they are doing. I am sticking with FF ocean forest or happy frog for now, its Ph 6.3 - 6.8 out of the bag and easier for me than mixing my own.

I am just trying to keep it simple right now and not add anything I do not have to, I can go with 7.0 distilled for watering, and the bloom/koolbloom added in just puts it at 6.0 - 6.3, and will let my run off determine what I need to adjust. My run off with last watering was 6.7 - 6.9, and my last feeding after that was at 6.2 - 6.3 so I figure I have to be pretty close and didnt want to Ph my distilled if not needed. Just like to reassure myself at times being I am new so I ask here...

Hopefully I can retain it all going into the next grow and be patient. LOL


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 16, 2012)

brettsog said:


> 6-6.3 is a good range for PH in soil grows. keep it as that. 5.8-6.5 is ideal as far as i can remember


That is the ph range for hydro. Slacker has the right ph for soil.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 16, 2012)

well chop my plant last night and i guess all is good, i hope i get at lest 3ozs outta this damn thing. gonna let it dry for 6 to 7 days then i will seeand right after i was done with that i cleaned the tent up and put the THC BOMB in ther to veg onder the 250 for a week befor 12/12


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 16, 2012)

Beautiful looking ace720, great job!!




georgyboy said:


> That is the ph range for hydro. Slacker has the right ph for soil.


Soil range I shoot for is 6.2 - 6.8 with 6.5 being perfect. I did know that part. What I am concerned with is using soil that is in that range out of the bag, and not Ph'n the liquid you put in whether its str8 7.0 water, or a nute solution at 6.0. 
If 7.0 distilled is neutral I am figuring that the soil will take care of it, but wasnt sure. I had to Ph my water to get my soil back down, but now that its good I didnt know if I should keep Ph'ng it to 6.5 or leave it alone at 7.0. As for nutes I will just decide when mixed, if its 6.2 I wont bother, but if its 5.8 I will add a little up. 

I think I got it tho, more or less just test the RO and let it determine what to do. If its high/low then next water/feeding I should adjust accordingly correct?


----------



## ace720 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hey thanks


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 16, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Beautiful looking ace720, great job!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only problem I had with RO or distilled water was that with little to no trace elements it was not buffering for me real well. The ph would drop drastically when I added nutes, and it was really hard to ph down the plain water without going to far. Now I just leave tap water out for a couple days and its usually around 6.7-7.7 and the nutes buffer it down to the low 6's, and the ph down does not effect the tap water as drastically. What I really need is a ppm/ec tester and really do the science involved.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 16, 2012)

ace720 said:


> well chop my plant last night and i guess all is good, i hope i get at lest 3ozs outta this damn thing. gonna let it dry for 6 to 7 days then i will seeView attachment 2297126View attachment 2297128View attachment 2297131



*High Five*

Looking real nice there dood, what strain was that, and was that a single plant in a Tent did you say?


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 16, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Thanks. Its supposedly Bruce Banner # 3, he has 2 variations of it, both look very similar, one is denser and the smoke is light fruity tasting then real hashy, buzz is more mellow, the other is less dense, and very fruity tasting all the way through and the buzz is intense body/head high. The fruity is really the best tasting I have ever had. And the seeds I got were from a hermie bud of the fruity.
> But it looks like I have both variations from the way they look.
> My room temp is 76f and I have a 10" fan with duct blowing in at the closet door and a 12" fan inside plus another 10" exhaust. Temps are high, but even at the hottest its only hitting 82 right now, dark period stays at 76. Humidity is pretty solid 50%, may range up or down a few. Most of that nasty growth you see is just nute burn, I really did a number on them, hence the Ph questions... Thanks for the tips tho, first grow so I know I have plenty of things to learn still..



Bruce Banner! lol, i will need to look into those genetics but it sounds like a really nice Smoke, i personally love the fruity tasting strains and the spicey hash tasting strains too, Aw Hell I love ALL of em, lol, well except that sickly stinky Diesel.  heh.

So, anywho man, it looks like you got your setup all sorted with temps and that kinda exquiptment running, props to you. I did figure some Heat/Light stress like mine but you said you Fattened her up with Nutes, so actually i'm looking into my feed schedule to see if i overfed. heh. 
I also tried new feeds that run, i used 'Gout' it is a new range of feeds from Holland and i recieved a free 'full range' from a friend.

On a different note, i also named one of my Phenos 'The Hulk' last run, because she was so Vigarous during growth and Dense when she started flowering! xD


----------



## ace720 (Aug 16, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> *High Five*
> 
> Looking real nice there dood, what strain was that, and was that a single plant in a Tent did you say?


Oh thanks yeah its just one plant, ICED GRAPEFRUIT.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 16, 2012)

Update:

I had 4 B-52s that were feminized, i super cropped 3 of them and all the ones I super cropped had/have the ball looking things. (i have 2 b-52s left and one has ball things. I'm going to let it go for a few more days and see if pistils shoot out or if they swell bigger (pre-bursting)


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 16, 2012)

I switched to 12/12 so i can finish these giant mazar kush twins. The top 69 is taking longer than advertised (to be expected) so now it will have to finish its last 1-2 weeks in 12/12.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 17, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> The only problem I had with RO or distilled water was that with little to no trace elements it was not buffering for me real well. The ph would drop drastically when I added nutes, and it was really hard to ph down the plain water without going to far. Now I just leave tap water out for a couple days and its usually around 6.7-7.7 and the nutes buffer it down to the low 6's, and the ph down does not effect the tap water as drastically. What I really need is a ppm/ec tester and really do the science involved.


I dab my finger on the underside of the cap of my nutes and then mix it in the 7.0, usually drops it down to 6.6 or so. For Ph down I mix 1/8 tsp with 1 cup of water to dilute it, then add a small amount of that to my distilled. Otherwise like you said the Ph up/down is too strong.

I think I will try just st8 distilled next time. My tap water is off the charts, and smells like a swimming pool, not even drinkable without a filter of some kind. So I prefer not to mess with it.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 17, 2012)

i think im gonna start using tapwater. tired of paying big $$$ on freaking WATER


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 17, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Thanks, thats pretty much what I thought, but was lurking around other threads and saw the debate going, and figured I would isolate my question here since I see ppl know what they are doing. I am sticking with FF ocean forest or happy frog for now, its Ph 6.3 - 6.8 out of the bag and easier for me than mixing my own.
> 
> I am just trying to keep it simple right now and not add anything I do not have to, I can go with 7.0 distilled for watering, and the bloom/koolbloom added in just puts it at 6.0 - 6.3, and will let my run off determine what I need to adjust. My run off with last watering was 6.7 - 6.9, and my last feeding after that was at 6.2 - 6.3 so I figure I have to be pretty close and didnt want to Ph my distilled if not needed. Just like to reassure myself at times being I am new so I ask here...
> 
> Hopefully I can retain it all going into the next grow and be patient. LOL


I remember being told to check your run off ph when you water with plain water. Because straight water has a lower ppm than water with nutes, it will more readily retain the ph of the medium. Water that has been phd and has nutes added will not necessarily runoff at the ph of the medium, but ro water will. At least that is what I read somewhere or someone told me, and it seemed logical so I believe it.


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 17, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I think I got it tho, more or less just test the RO and let it determine what to do. If its high/low then next water/feeding I should adjust accordingly correct?


Sounds perfect bro.


----------



## AP2K (Aug 17, 2012)

Nice haul ace720. What's up with that glass? Is that your way of doing sog?


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 17, 2012)

For any dog people out there. This guy is amazing!

[video=youtube;qPyP_7Xuqr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPyP_7Xuqr0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## ace720 (Aug 17, 2012)

AP2K said:


> Nice haul ace720. What's up with that glass? Is that your way of doing sog?


 i know the glass look kinda crazy lol but it really helps keep the heat away from the plants


----------



## ace720 (Aug 17, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> For any dog people out there. This guy is amazing!
> 
> [video=youtube;qPyP_7Xuqr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qPyP_7Xuqr0&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


this dog is crazy kool


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 18, 2012)

Too bad they are feared because of trashy owners.. Have had a couple, great dogs, extremely smart and very loyal. Great with kids too.

One use to climb the palm tree in the yard and hang out on the roof looking for something to chase


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 18, 2012)

I had a Pitbull as well. She was the best dog ever. She didn't even bark. She never harmed a fly. We adopted her. She was found as a pregnant stray.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 18, 2012)

well i took my plants out of the perlite after seeing how good my roots were on my last grow, and oh shit are my plants doing much better now.
 i really like this wrockwool.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 18, 2012)

I had a problen with my well water. It is 7.4ph, so I add 5ml of 5% Vinegar(acetic acid) to each Gal of H20, dropping my ph by 1.0 point, to 6.4. My garden seems to love it. So far I have decapitated 2 males and have one more under suicide watch. I will be sure in another day or so. The remainder are definate ladies.

Good on SOS/Nirvana seeds. 9 days from order to delivery. Fast and stealthy, with some freebies. I know there are complaints by others, who had problems, but my experience is very good thus far. I give two thumbs up. Can hardly wait to finish this grow and start on new strains.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 18, 2012)

When I click "reply" under a post, write whatever and click "post quick read", it sometimes turns up on another page. I read the FAQ's and how to post and all...Am I doing something wrong, or does a post go to the last page by default?? I am a dumb old fart and all, but I haven't had trouble posting on other forums. I'm so old, my first gorilla grows were fertilized with Dinosaur manure...lol...actually 1967.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> When I click "reply" under a post, write whatever and click "post quick read", it sometimes turns up on another page. I read the FAQ's and how to post and all...Am I doing something wrong, or does a post go to the last page by default?? I am a dumb old fart and all, but I haven't had trouble posting on other forums. I'm so old, my first gorilla grows were fertilized with Dinosaur manure...lol...actually 1967.


It will show up as the last reply automatically.

I have heard with well water that the ppm is sometimes too high. I will not venture to say if this is true or if it can present a problem but I do know that more people are utilizing ppm and ec when growing. It's something I intend to look at though.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 18, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> It will show up as the last reply automatically.
> 
> I have heard with well water that the ppm is sometimes too high. I will not venture to say if this is true or if it can present a problem but I do know that more people are utilizing ppm and ec when growing. It's something I intend to look at though.


The ground water here is very hard. High iron and sulfur, as well as other ppm's I do not know about. It is only drinkable after going through 2 filters. The vegetable garden and my wife's flowers and herbs seem to do well using it. My garden looks healthy(soil media) using ph adjusted water and GH neuts. The greatest influence I have seen on developement is from the 250w HPS that began a little over a week ago. It makes them a little leggy, but the flowers are coming along nicely. I added some 4" T12 floros around the sides to get more light inder the canopy.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 18, 2012)

hello everyone, today i was setting around bored and thimking i want my plant to get a lil more bushy so i toped it
 figured i'd clone it too. never mind the mess just my grow room


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 18, 2012)

I wish I had side lighting, but I'm only able to do tops.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 19, 2012)

Added 2 flouro "shoplights" hanging from the top bar on each end. That made an extra 160W. two bulbs each of 2700K and 6500K. I got a lot of s-t-r-e-c-h with the 250W HPS, so just trying to balance out the spectrum a little, and get some light under the top canopy. Removed the last male today(fingers crossed), but I will be vigilant in looking each day for the dreaded balls in the node crotch.

Good on SOS/Nirvana...9 days from order to delivery and super stealthy.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 19, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Added 2 flouro "shoplights" hanging from the top bar on each end. That made an extra 160W. two bulbs each of 2700K and 6500K. I got a lot of s-t-r-e-c-h with the 250W HPS, so just trying to balance out the spectrum a little, and get some light under the top canopy. Removed the last male today(fingers crossed), but I will be vigilant in looking each day for the dreaded balls in the node crotch.
> 
> Good on SOS/Nirvana...9 days from order to delivery and super stealthy.


12/12 HPS stretch when swithing from floro's was brutal for me. 

I got my nirvana wonder woman through attitude, def choose stealth from them, otherwise they come in a white envelope with the pack inside... 
My other order is in transit, hoping to see them this week. Used Herbies and super stealth.. My luck the envelope makes it and super stealth doesnt lol...

I moved my fan, tied upside down right next tot he light, trying to keep them cooler and get more airflow to the back plant... Also raised the light so its 6 - 8" off the tops.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 19, 2012)

I jut transplanted my Jamaican Bud into a 3 gallon pot. It's 1.5 weeks into flower so i'll start looking for it's stretch in 2 weeks. 

Kaya Gold is losing her lower leaves, looks to be she was pulling the nitrogen out of them so i gave her a 20/20/20 quick fix shot and she stopped vampiring herself.

I only have 1 B-52 left, I'm scared to even look at it sideways for fear of it popping balls out. I want to transplant her into a bigger pot but I'm thinking that i'm not going to be able without stressing her to pop balls. Now that my other long pot is free, I was considering cutting the bottom off the pot that the lone B-52 is in and stacking it on another long pot full of just soil. I wouldn't have to move the B-52 much and she would effectively have another 6 inches of depth.

What are your thoughts and ideas on this.


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 19, 2012)

Kalebaiden, that could be a good idea, or a bad one. How far are you into flower? Roots stop growing at some point in flower, my guess is after the stretch stops. If your early in flower, go for it the roots will be happy for some extra room, but late in flower and your risking stressing the plant and the roots won't be growing into the new soil anyway.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 20, 2012)

Well I need to pick up a scope this week. One of my girls is starting to look closer to finished than the other two. At least I think so, will do a few pics some time this week for comparison. But starting to see more orange hairs then the other two. All three seeds literally came from the same bud, so it must be a variation in the strain or I am jumping the gun.
Either way I am still a few weeks out, but want to be prepared. Im going away for a few days over labor day, and figuring that week will be time to start flushing, or at least weighing the pros and cons of flushing.

Even after all the stress I have put them through they seem to be doing well, the one that looks more matured is also the most stressed. Alot of yellow on her now, luckily it seems to be clearing up tho, just seeing the damage done. 

On a bright note, my recent order from herbies is on its way after a week at check in...


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 20, 2012)

Pretty girls and some serious colas developing....*sniff*...smelling good too!

The stretch on my girls is awful. There must be 5-6 inches between the internodes. It was much slower developement with Floro's but the node space was very tight. The HPS has them jumping about 1.5-2" a day. They didn't seem to slow down when I topped them...had to raise the light again this morning. On the positive side, I am seeing those lovely white hairs developing on each one...no more males!!

I also hung a fan to blow right across the light and reflector, and have a 6" inline venting out near the top. The third fan blows across the bottom for circulation. My temps range from 74 to 87 F by the end of the day. The humidity creeps up cause they are using lots of water, but is still not bad at 50-58%.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 20, 2012)

Im just waiting on the top calyxes to swell up and It's choppin time! Got a little amber but mostly cloudy right now maybe 1-2 more weeks.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 20, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Pretty girls and some serious colas developing....*sniff*...smelling good too!
> 
> The stretch on my girls is awful. There must be 5-6 inches between the internodes. It was much slower developement with Floro's but the node space was very tight. The HPS has them jumping about 1.5-2" a day. They didn't seem to slow down when I topped them...had to raise the light again this morning. On the positive side, I am seeing those lovely white hairs developing on each one...no more males!!


Sounds like what I went through.... You see my growth now above, when I switched to 12/12 they were literally barely above the top of the pot, tied down and topped... Now they are 18"+ and I had a few weeks of the 2" a day growth as well... Have a decent spread between my tops and the next few nodes. But not too bad. 

Best advice I can give is do the best you can keeping it all one level and dont worry about the little lower growth... Keep pulling down stretching branches until you have 5 or so at the same level then let them go. 

My lower growth is filling in, have a few nice small kolas hidden below the surface now.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 20, 2012)

Been 7 days since I transplanted these 2. U1 is getting big and I am doing some serious bondage on her trying to train her and slow her down a bit so U2 can catch up some. Both are yellowing a bit, with U1 yellowing more as she eats herself to grow. Both appear to have put their roots down so the feeding I gave them should be better utilized by the root system this time.

U1
View attachment 2302190View attachment 2302191View attachment 2302192

U2
View attachment 2302194View attachment 2302196View attachment 2302197


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 20, 2012)

Looks like your screen is seperate on each plant? 

That is what I plan on next grow, just a little different.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 20, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Looks like your screen is seperate on each plant?
> 
> That is what I plan on next grow, just a little different.


Yep each screen is made of some small diameter rod I got from the local hardware and some coat hangars. I just duct taped em to the side of the buckets and works real well. Makes it easy to water and lets me move em around and spread out the light coverage.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 20, 2012)

mmm.... took the smaller buds down and put them in the jars cuz they dryed up really fast. The GRAPEFRUIT is smelling phenomenal like a really strong orange with a lot of citrus.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 20, 2012)

YUMMY!!!!!!!


----------



## ace720 (Aug 20, 2012)

im trying


----------



## StarDestroyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Hello sluts. I need your help. 
Which light would be better? 
I am looking for a beneficial yet cost effective
MH bulb and have come across two 250's at very
different prices. 
Is the 2300 kelvin difference really that different? 
View attachment 2302738then (price 14 dollar something) 
this http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-AgroMax-%20250w-Metal-Halide---6500K-Ultra-Blue-Daylight-Spectrum-Bulb.asp
Price: $59.95


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 20, 2012)

10, I think you nailed. I need to bend the leggy branches down and tie them off. Sometimes I have to be hit over the head before I understand something. I have the HPS jacked up as far as it can go, so bending and tieing is the only option since it already topped them. It is time for LST.


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 20, 2012)

@ace nice man looks like some good colas in there drying.keep it up.
pic 1,2.willie small tight buds.pic3 pre98.pic4 some more wax and omicron to smoke the wax anywhere,and i mean anywhere.


----------



## Broseidon (Aug 20, 2012)

looks delicious cbt and ace! 

Just watered my girl for the last time. Gonna let her soak it up and dry out so I'll finally get to harvest in a few days


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 21, 2012)

Thinking about 3 weeks left on one of mine, seeing alot more orange hairs. The other two are still white. 

First two is a nice kola, seeing side growth on a few now, getting fatter.



View attachment 2303116View attachment 2303117


This is a lower nug on the other one, seeing quite a bit more orange than the others. 
View attachment 2303118


A couple other pics in my journal, linky is below in Green

EDIT
Can I get a group consencious on what you guys think.. I cropped this one and zoomed in best i can. thinking 3 weeks at least at this point, but want to be sure....

This is a top on my lower growth, easier to get a clear pic being it shades the yellow hps..
View attachment 2303223


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 21, 2012)

For a 3 week old crop, the bud is very nice. I cropped mine wrong so they always took a month to heal.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 21, 2012)

well i took the last of the grapefruit down today and i got a couple pics, weighed it all out and got a lil more than 5oz super dry to,a lil too much


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 21, 2012)

10acjed, really looking good. I agree that they need a little more maturity, but they look like dynomite right now.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 21, 2012)

ace720...oh, that is really looking sweet. nice yield too. Drool, slobber, drool! Clicked some +rep but wouldn't post til I spread some reps around. I will be very pleased if mine do/look as good!!


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 21, 2012)

StarDestroyer, compare the lumens of expensive and less expensive. IMHO, even the cheap ones will work well. If you are on a serious tight budget, I would go with cheaper. If you have some extra $$, the higher priced bulbs might be a little better or last a little longer. You can get decent blubs in the $20-30 range. Compare and research to get what fits your needs. Good luck


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 21, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> For a 3 week old crop, the bud is very nice. I cropped mine wrong so they always took a month to heal.



LOL I meant the photo itself, not the bud...


----------



## brettsog (Aug 21, 2012)

ace720 said:


> well i took the last of the grapefruit down today and i got a couple pics, weighed it all out and got a lil more than 5oz View attachment 2303241View attachment 2303242View attachment 2303243super dry to,a lil too much View attachment 2303244


nice yeild man, did you pull that with just a 250w? and how many plants did u have? looks like nice bud fella.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 21, 2012)

brettsog said:


> nice yeild man, did you pull that with just a 250w? and how many plants did u have? looks like nice bud fella.


Oh thanks  yeah it was a 250hps and a 23w cfl, really don't know why I use the cfl but I got it so I put it in there. 
Its only one iced grapefruit veg for 4 weeks in a 2x2x5 tent.


----------



## brettsog (Aug 21, 2012)

again nice yeild. id love to get 5oz of my one plant. im hoping to get at least 2. good work fella. keep it up


----------



## ace720 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks I'm trying. Lol


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 21, 2012)

At morning roll call one of the recruits answered in a deeper voice. geeeezzz...another one with balls...lets see, thats is 5 out of 12 from seed. At least that makes more room. More bad news.....I saw a tiny fly go by...Immediately began removing plants/saucers, cleaned, sprayed Aza-Max and hung a no pest strip. Hope I did right! Any tips...There were adults and juvaniles. Everything looked clean when I finished but I know there are eggs in the dirt. Balls and bugs...%^#&*.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 21, 2012)

ace720 said:


> well i took the last of the grapefruit down today and i got a couple pics, weighed it all out and got a lil more than 5oz View attachment 2303241View attachment 2303242View attachment 2303243super dry to,a lil too much View attachment 2303244



5 ounces from 1 plant and its Super dry, Thats wicked from a 250 HPS imo Dood! xD

Nice growing, i hope the next will be just as rewarding, what are you doing next? lol

Peace


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dr., water with some diluted neem if you think there's gnats in the soil.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 21, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> 5 ounces from 1 plant and its Super dry, Thats wicked from a 250 HPS imo Dood! xD
> 
> Nice growing, i hope the next will be just as rewarding, what are you doing next? lol
> 
> Peace


thanks, i got my THC BOMB in veg now and about to go into 12/12 in a day or sothe two small ones are a clone of the big plant and really dont know what im gonna do with them because when i flip this light there wont be any room for them


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 21, 2012)

If only my art classes would have been like this. I would have been a damn Michelangelo.
http://news.yahoo.com/photos/artist-marijuana-smoke-into-works-of-art-slideshow/


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 21, 2012)

ace720 said:


> thanks, i got my THC BOMB in veg now and about to go into 12/12 in a day or soView attachment 2303652the two small ones are a clone of the big plant and really dont know what im gonna do with them because when i flip this light there wont be any room for them



Looking good Buddy, i had a similiar problem last time round after taking my Clones from 'Mother Plant Clones' i realised i needed another room to Veg the Mothers in to keep them going, lol.

So, i re-aqquired my first converted Closet and i am utilising that once more.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 21, 2012)

yeah i dont know what im gonna do i never had more than one plant in this little tent befor so i just mught toss the small plants.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 21, 2012)

update on the last B52 that had 'balls'.

I let it go 2 days longer that I let and other 'balls' go previously and guess what happened.

They wern't fucking balls!

It exploded in a mass of 10-20 pistils, so I killed my other plants for fucking nothing!


----------



## ace720 (Aug 21, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> update on the last B52 that had 'balls'.
> 
> I let it go 2 days longer that I let and other 'balls' go previously and guess what happened.
> 
> ...


 Sorry to hear that


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice going Ace...I'll be happy if I got 5 ounces from my 2 plants, and they have 120w CFL on top of the 250!!

I always take twice the number of clones, I need, with the intention of throwing away the weaker ones...but it rarely happens. At one time I had 3 or 4 CFL flower rooms going at once!! I have finally come to terms with throwing plants away, just keep telling myself clones cost nothing


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 21, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> update on the last B52 that had 'balls'.
> 
> I let it go 2 days longer that I let and other 'balls' go previously and guess what happened.
> 
> ...


I did exactly the same, well I think that I mistook some initial budding as small balls and threw a lot of plants away. It's a shame, but juts think how pissed off you would have been if they had been balls and pollenated all your other plants. Tough luck man, but better safe then sorry


----------



## ace720 (Aug 21, 2012)

ok setting around bored again so i said fuckit and i flip the lights on my thc bomb. first day of 12/12.....really no reason to wait


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 21, 2012)

My males go in the corner for a few days to be certain. 



KidneyStoner420 said:


> Dr., water with some diluted neem if you think there's gnats in the soil.


What is neem if you dont mind... I saw a couple the other morning, I put a handfull of ladybugs in hoping they would get hungry


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 21, 2012)

KS420...thanks for the tip. I have some NEEM oil and will use it with the next watering.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 21, 2012)

NEEM oil is an oil soap type insecticide. It is supposed to be effective on several pests that we encounter in our efforts. I sprayed several weeks ago with it and haven't seen one critter until today. I am going to take Kidney Stone 420 advise and water with a NEEM mixture next watering. I bought mine at Lowe's. A pint of concentrate was about 6$ and change, I think.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Aug 21, 2012)

lemon skunks in double gulp cups from 7/11


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> NEEM oil is an oil soap type insecticide. It is supposed to be effective on several pests that we encounter in our efforts. I sprayed several weeks ago with it and haven't seen one critter until today. I am going to take Kidney Stone 420 advise and water with a NEEM mixture next watering. I bought mine at Lowe's. A pint of concentrate was about 6$ and change, I think.


2 TBS per gallon. But only use it once a week. I didn't even use it for the whole watering when i was using it. I more or less used it as a top dressing on the soil, the gnats nest 1-2" deep in the soil. No need to water the entire pot with neem.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 21, 2012)

This one looked like the others in my tent, just a little behind in developing, until....this morning if found this....see attachment

I am not taking any chances. I had a bad experience last year "waiting to make sure". If it looks like balls, it getting the AXE!


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 21, 2012)

Update on the Top 69 enjoy!


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 21, 2012)

dank dank dank everywhere.
@rc i like how its pitch black in the top background.
@dr is it hermie?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Aug 21, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> This one looked like the others in my tentView attachment 2303992View attachment 2303997, just a little behind in developing, until....this morning if found this....see attachment
> 
> I am not taking any chances. I had a bad experience last year "waiting to make sure". If it looks like balls, it getting the AXE!




Do I see white hairs coming out of the balls?


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 22, 2012)

I just started my next grow and I'd like to hear some opinions from my fellow 250watters. I planted the seeds on the 12th and now I have 14 little seedlings in about 3/4 gallon pots that they are staying in until finish. Most are perlite/verm mix and some are coco. I'm growing hempy style using dyna grow line nutes. Right now the plants only have their single blade leaves, and the next set is forming. They are currently under lots of cfls. I'm just wondering when you would switch to the 250 MH? Also, right now my plan is to top the plants at the 3rd node, and top the top shoots again as they grow in and strip the rest of the plant. Like main-lining but only to four tops. This should take a little over three weeks then I plan to flip the lights to flower. My original plan was 12/12 from seed. What would you do? Like I said I just want to hear some other grower's opinions. It helps me think things through. Lights right now are 18/6.


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 22, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> update on the last B52 that had 'balls'.
> 
> I let it go 2 days longer that I let and other 'balls' go previously and guess what happened.
> 
> ...


Take a closer look at your B52 and make sure it isn't a hermie. I feel very certain that the picture you posted a few days ago was of a male pollen sac. I've had hermies that I allowed to flower through, and I noticed that the pollen sacs and the pistils will form on the same node. The buds I harvest had pollen sacs mixed in them everywhere. When the pistils form they hide the pollen sacs and you don't notice them until you spot the yellow powder on your leaves.


----------



## secro (Aug 22, 2012)

thought id share since outdoors wasn't too successful this season ....
 started with a cheapo 120w ebay led ... and trained heavily cause its a small bitch of a space, 1 foot wide x 2ft High x 4ft Long cab


 


now flowering with 250w hps - with 12 or so ... i cant remember exactly.... lowryderII x's in one approx 16 gal box ... love to hear any feedback or whatever


----------



## brettsog (Aug 22, 2012)

thought i would share a few pics (sorry about crappy quality) 

View attachment 2304282View attachment 2304283View attachment 2304284View attachment 2304285View attachment 2304286View attachment 2304287

first 2 are my white widow bagseed  looking good about 10/12 days into flower. and the next 3 are my roots. last one is my mystery NYCD which is about 3 weeks from seed 12/12 as well and still not shown sex.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 22, 2012)

Those are the healthiest roots I have ever seen great work!


----------



## brettsog (Aug 22, 2012)

thanks man. i was worried at first because they yellowed slightly but someone told me as long as they arent slimy at all its probably just the nutrients dying them. i would just like to add i havent ph'd anything. i know most people recommend it but my tap water comes out about 6.2 and the GH flora micro hardwater buffers its right down to the right level. saved me about £50 on a decent ph pen lol


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 22, 2012)

@secro, It looks real nice to me. You are making the best of a small space. Lovely young ladies.


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 22, 2012)

brettsog said:


> thought i would share a few pics (sorry about crappy quality)
> 
> View attachment 2304282View attachment 2304283View attachment 2304284View attachment 2304285View attachment 2304286View attachment 2304287
> 
> first 2 are my white widow bagseed  looking good about 10/12 days into flower. and the next 3 are my roots. last one is my mystery NYCD which is about 3 weeks from seed 12/12 as well and still not shown sex.


wow on those roots so white,big healthy. +rep


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 22, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> I just started my next grow and I'd like to hear some opinions from my fellow 250watters. I planted the seeds on the 12th and now I have 14 little seedlings in about 3/4 gallon pots that they are staying in until finish. Most are perlite/verm mix and some are coco. I'm growing hempy style using dyna grow line nutes. Right now the plants only have their single blade leaves, and the next set is forming. They are currently under lots of cfls. I'm just wondering when you would switch to the 250 MH? Also, right now my plan is to top the plants at the 3rd node, and top the top shoots again as they grow in and strip the rest of the plant. Like main-lining but only to four tops. This should take a little over three weeks then I plan to flip the lights to flower. My original plan was 12/12 from seed. What would you do? Like I said I just want to hear some other grower's opinions. It helps me think things through. Lights right now are 18/6.


i was checkin that mainlining thread try it man id like to see what happens


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 22, 2012)

If your water is coming out like that then you would not need to pay as close attention as myself i get 7.2 out of the sink.


----------



## brettsog (Aug 22, 2012)

im using a different type of airpump to most. its a submersible air pump. hydor ario. £15 for the basic one, and can airate 25ltrs of water with absolutely no sound. im starting to think its that which has made the roots grow so much as it pumps out so many teeny tiny air bubbles. the water is 4" from the top of the bucket and you can still feel the bubbles popping on your skin if you hold your hand 12" above the bucket. only down side is that is has a sponge pre filter and it has to be cleaned everyday otherwise it gets clogged and doesnt work as well.


----------



## brettsog (Aug 22, 2012)

tell me about it. i live in quite a hard water area as well which makes me wonder...... who knows. but its working at the minute. i dont even have in my possesion ph up or down. (have vinegar and bicarb at the ready if i do need either.) i have urine strips from a gp (shhhhhh) which i can chech ph on if i need to, but touch wood. things have been fine so far.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 22, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Do I see white hairs coming out of the balls?


@KS420, Sure looks like a hair in the photo. I got the plant out of the garbage to look again. It has balls in clusters, though not as large, all down the main stem and side branches. There are hairs from small beginnings of flowers, along side the balls.
I agree with cbtbudz, that it is a Herman...I had problems with a couple hermans last year from this strain...the ones that were pure females were pretty good, and it is the best I had to plant, so here I am, back fighting males and hermes to get that one or two really good females. I have better beans for the next run. 
Including an image of my pocket scope. You guys probably already have a good magnifyer, but this is under $4 on Amazon and is easy to use. 30X on low power(what I use) and goes to about 60X(too much for looking at balls and hairs. Bright light LED too, batteries included.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 22, 2012)

Day 5 flowering for the Mazar twins

Group photo of all my ladies being wined and dined. The two Mazar kush were a freak of nature two plants from one seed and as reported by many others one grows much healthier than the other. But the weaker one is still a beast itself so its all a bonus to me not to mention the seed was a freebie for getting the top 69!


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 22, 2012)

Im goin to let the plants tell me what to do. Depending on how quickly they grow, I will either flip tthem after a
couple weeks of veg or I will mainline for four tops. My only concern is root space. I'm using one gallon bottles with the lid cut off. They only hold like 11 cups of medium. I don't want the plAnts to outgrow their containers because I don't have the space to pot them up.


----------



## secro (Aug 22, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> @secro, It looks real nice to me. You are making the best of a small space. Lovely young ladies.


thanks for stopping by n checking 'em out .....


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 22, 2012)

pic1:everything not in flower execpt 1.
pic 2 and 3:blue larry with 2 tops bent over.
pic4 and 5: blue larry#2
pic6 sfv og.
pic7 and 8 blue larry #3
pic9 and 10 power.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 23, 2012)

Can a newbie get some tips? LOL

Counting down...

I am 7 weeks (49 Days) since switching to 12/12. And I am about 5.5 weeks (38 Days) since seeing flower growth. This is supposedly an 8 -10 week strain, one pheno seems a little farther along than the other two, more orange hairs showing anyway. But after a bloom feeding the other day I see new growth on the buds, tops and sides. They are getting full too. Right now I can easily estimate 17 3 - 5g top kolas, and they should fill in more, makes me happy for sure...



I am planning on doing water + molasses for the last 2 or 3 waterings, figure a week or so before harvest. I can get either unsulphered cain molasses or unsulphered blackstrap molasses. Which is better?
Going to put the scope on them today and see how the trichs are looking. 
Also is there anything wrong with just letting them grow until ready to harvest and cut them, or should I starve them before i cut? I just read alot of different threads on harvesting, not looking for "the best way" but just want to be sure I dont mess up all this work by not doing something right..

Planned method: Cut them, trim down the leaves, hang them in my tent. Once the stems crack when bent (not break) then take them down, trim the stems and put in tupperware closed for 24 hours, then open for 12, rinse and repeat til desired dryness...

Thanks


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 23, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Can a newbie get some tips? LOL
> 
> Counting down...
> 
> ...


To flush or not to flush. There are lots of opinions on whether or not flushing your plants does anything but deprive them of nutrients their last few days of ripening. My friend grows in ffof soil, never flushes and I cant seem to taste anything wrong with his bud. One thing I do notice is the way his and mine burn differently in a joint. His bud burns unevenly sometimes, burns with a black ash and sometimes goes out when smoking. My bud burns evenly with a nice white ash, and almost never goes out when smoking. There are a few threads on this site that swear you are doing more harm than good by flushing, but in my own personal experience I think flushing makes a better product.

I would recommend using glass mason jars instead of tupperware. While I have no experience using tupperware the thought of plastic with my fresh buds is not appealing to me. Nice sterile, impervious glass is the way to go imo.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 23, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> Im goin to let the plants tell me what to do. Depending on how quickly they grow, I will either flip tthem after a
> couple weeks of veg or I will mainline for four tops. My only concern is root space. I'm using one gallon bottles with the lid cut off. They only hold like 11 cups of medium. I don't want the plAnts to outgrow their containers because I don't have the space to pot them up.


How many plants are you running? Have you thought about a 12/12 from seed SOG. This would help with your root space and overall space too. I think with the gallon bottles you should be able to get them packed together pretty close. Looking forward to it and I will check you out at your GJ. Peace


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 23, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2305077View attachment 2305079View attachment 2305081View attachment 2305082View attachment 2305084View attachment 2305086View attachment 2305089View attachment 2305091View attachment 2305093View attachment 2305095
> pic1:everything not in flower execpt 1.
> pic 2 and 3:blue larry with 2 tops bent over.
> pic4 and 5: blue larry#2
> ...


Man your stuff always looks so frosty and delicious cbt! Props man


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 23, 2012)

A little progress on my own grow. SPIDER MITES! I hate these little fuckers, and I went to war on them. I haven't started the heavy chems yet, just doused em with neem oil, bleached my grow area and inspected all leafs removing what I could. I will treat with neem for a couple weeks and monitor the situation, hopefully it works or I will try the no-pest strips everyone is talking about.

U1 is growing right along. I am training her hard, tying off and shaping her branches in multiple directions. I use the screen for much of my training, but will also tie limbs off to the pot or the screen to manipulate her branches where I want them.

U1



U2 is starting to get ramped up a bit. She is hitting the screen in multiple places now and I am lightly training her so she will grow a bit faster. Once I get a few side branches to penetrate 2-3 inches over the screen I will begin training her in earnest.

U2


----------



## AP2K (Aug 23, 2012)

Sup 250ers? Setting up my tent as we speak. 

Tent is 2 x 3 x 6. The light came with a 19" long cooltube. My question is, how much ventilation will I need? Will I really need to run ducting on either side of the tube and out of each end of the tent? Fans? 

If it matters, the tent is in a bedroom that is AC cooled to 78F all day long. Really need any opinions, thanks.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 23, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> To flush or not to flush. There are lots of opinions on whether or not flushing your plants does anything but deprive them of nutrients their last few days of ripening. My friend grows in ffof soil, never flushes and I cant seem to taste anything wrong with his bud. One thing I do notice is the way his and mine burn differently in a joint. His bud burns unevenly sometimes, burns with a black ash and sometimes goes out when smoking. My bud burns evenly with a nice white ash, and almost never goes out when smoking. There are a few threads on this site that swear you are doing more harm than good by flushing, but in my own personal experience I think flushing makes a better product.
> 
> I would recommend using glass mason jars instead of tupperware. While I have no experience using tupperware the thought of plastic with my fresh buds is not appealing to me. Nice sterile, impervious glass is the way to go imo.


Yeah I saw some mason jars at wally world pretty cheap. The "tupperware" I may use is glass too, just with a rubber lid. 

I cant get a feel on the flush part. Figure just lay off the nutes for the last week, put some molasses in see how they come out and try something different next time if I find something wrong.
Too many debates here already to start that thread. some do some dont.. I will a little, but really its not "flushing" but using water + molasses the final 2 or so feedings.

Was wondering if there is anything wrong with just letting them go til they look ready and cutting. I see some leave them in the dark or starve them etc. I was hoping to cut all the tops and then check the lower growth with a scope, maybe letting it go an extra week to fill in a little more.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 23, 2012)

AP2K said:


> Sup 250ers? Setting up my tent as we speak.
> 
> Tent is 2 x 3 x 6. The light came with a 19" long cooltube. My question is, how much ventilation will I need? Will I really need to run ducting on either side of the tube and out of each end of the tent? Fans?
> 
> If it matters, the tent is in a bedroom that is AC cooled to 78F all day long. Really need any opinions, thanks.


ventilation is key with hps. I use a 400 cfm motor for my 2*2*6 tent and it keeps temps 68-75 depending on time of day. I dont have experience with cooltubes but i would imagine they would work better with cooling than traditional hoods. keeping airflow in between the canopy and light is also very important to combat heat stress with the plants. btw i started with a 190 cfm and it was not even close enough to cool the tent so keep that in mind while shopping for yours. Hope this helps happy gardening =)


----------



## ace720 (Aug 23, 2012)

Yup I use two 250cfm dutfans and my temps still stay 90-95. I just think whatever temps you get at first you got to keep around


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 23, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> This one looked like the others in my tentView attachment 2303992View attachment 2303997, just a little behind in developing, until....this morning if found this....see attachment
> 
> I am not taking any chances. I had a bad experience last year "waiting to make sure". If it looks like balls, it getting the AXE!


Herman Sherman! I had an auto in my veg area that kicked hella sacks. But I let it since there isn't anything it could hit but itself.


----------



## Southtexasman87 (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a 1.5x1.5x4 foot tent with a diy cooltube room temp 73-78 and tent tempo with a 150watt stay about 82-86 running at night I've been wanting to run a 250 but ink yet and that's on a 190 cfm with out a carbon filter


----------



## I85BLAX (Aug 23, 2012)

AP2K said:


> Sup 250ers? Setting up my tent as we speak.
> 
> Tent is 2 x 3 x 6. The light came with a 19" long cooltube. My question is, how much ventilation will I need? Will I really need to run ducting on either side of the tube and out of each end of the tent? Fans?
> 
> If it matters, the tent is in a bedroom that is AC cooled to 78F all day long. Really need any opinions, thanks.


If your set-up isn't sealed then you must consider the condition of your intake air to determine the amount of ventilation needed. We have thousands on air cooled set-ups, only to set-up an $800 4K roomed that nearly yielded two pounds more than the over thought, five times as expensive room.


----------



## AP2K (Aug 23, 2012)

I85BLAX said:


> If your set-up isn't sealed then you must consider the condition of your intake air to determine the amount of ventilation needed. We have thousands on air cooled set-ups, only to set-up an $800 4K roomed that nearly yielded two pounds more than the over thought, five times as expensive room.


Crazy, and interesting. Thanks for your replies. Well my tent is completely sealable, if that's your question. If you were referring to the cool tube, it's open ended, as I assume most are, so I'm wondering if I actually need to duct it out each end of the tent or not. 

My tent is in a AC controlled room, and I do have fans, just not inline ones with the aluminum ducting yet.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 23, 2012)

Kaya Gold Regular



B52 Feminized



Jamaican Bud Regular?



I'm two weeks into flower now.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 23, 2012)

Getting chunky


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 23, 2012)

I am hearing some mixed things on neem oil to fix my mite issue. Some say it doesn't do enough and I need some (pyrethium?) too. My understanding is if you use the neem oil it doesn't necessaryily kill the mite, but messes up there physiology causing them to not breed, and young to not molt. So with this in mind if I continue to treat with neem every other day for 3 weeks should this break the life cycle enough to eradicate them?


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 23, 2012)

As a noob, I only have one year of indoor grow experience. While I had a double bucket of problems last year, I managed to grow some decent buds. I learned about flushing from reading Jorge Ceravantes materials. I harvested a couple of plants (small ones) trimmed and hung up to dry(no flush). When the rest of my plants were a few day before harvest, I flushed with water that equaled 3 X the volume of the containers. After draining well, they went back into the tent. I gave no more water and put them in complete dark after about 4 days, then harvested. After all was dried and cured, the flushed plants smoked smooth and even, the ash was silver gray and fine and the taste was sweet. The plant harvested without flushing has a bitter flavor, does not burn well (pipe or papers) it crackles when being lit/toked and the ash is black and not completely burnt (course). It will get you stoned but the flush buds are ever so much more delecious. IMHO, flushing before harvest is a very good thing. I also think it is good to flush beteen veg and bloom if you have elevated the Nitrogen during Veg. My soil tested low on N so I didn't flush between Veg/Bloom.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 23, 2012)

@10acjed...Being a noob to inside grows, my opinion isn't of much value, but I will repeat what I read. It is good to shut down the water in the final 4-5 days and put the plants in total darkness for the same period of time.(from Jorge Cerevantes books/materials) You have some lovely buds there. I don't think you could do much to "mess them up" at this point. I would be glad to help recycle any buds that you might mess up...lol


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 23, 2012)

AP2K said:


> Sup 250ers? Setting up my tent as we speak.
> 
> Tent is 2 x 3 x 6. The light came with a 19" long cooltube. My question is, how much ventilation will I need? Will I really need to run ducting on either side of the tube and out of each end of the tent? Fans?
> 
> If it matters, the tent is in a bedroom that is AC cooled to 78F all day long. Really need any opinions, thanks.


Your space is a bit bigger than mine but I run http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=8095 this active air 4in 165cfm with carbon filtration. My grow box is in an office/spare bedroom. With my room at ideal temps of 68-74, my grow box keeps around 76-84 with the lights on. When temps in my room got to around 80 degrees earlier in the summer, my box temps soared over 90.

I should have went with the 6in fan and still might reconfigure before next summer.

Edit: If you use the cool tube my understanding is that if you vent the intake from outside the tent you will not ventilate the air inside your tent as the air will be pulled from the outside, through the cool tube and out the vent fan. You could ideally get a large enough cfm fan and use a y-duct and run one for your cool tube and one to vent the tent w/carbon filtration maybe.


----------



## AP2K (Aug 23, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Your space is a bit bigger than mine but I run http://www.hydrofarm.com/product.php?itemid=8095 this active air 4in 165cfm with carbon filtration. My grow box is in an office/spare bedroom. With my room at ideal temps of 68-74, my grow box keeps around 76-84 with the lights on. When temps in my room got to around 80 degrees earlier in the summer, my box temps soared over 90.
> 
> I should have went with the 6in fan and still might reconfigure before next summer.
> 
> Edit: If you use the cool tube my understanding is that if you vent the intake from outside the tent you will not ventilate the air inside your tent as the air will be pulled from the outside, through the cool tube and out the vent fan. You could ideally get a large enough cfm fan and use a y-duct and run one for your cool tube and one to vent the tent w/carbon filtration maybe.


Excellent idea.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 23, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> I am hearing some mixed things on neem oil to fix my mite issue. Some say it doesn't do enough and I need some (pyrethium?) too. My understanding is if you use the neem oil it doesn't necessaryily kill the mite, but messes up there physiology causing them to not breed, and young to not molt. So with this in mind if I continue to treat with neem every other day for 3 weeks should this break the life cycle enough to eradicate them?


I have been dealing with gnats. I first sprayed Aza-Max, then removed all plants, saucers and wiped down with lysol. Sprayed the bottom and inside walls with Aza-max. I think it was cdtbudz that suggested that I treat the soil with NEEM oil (2 tbs/Gal H20), cause gnats lay eggs about 1-1.5" inches in the soil. I followed the suggestion and havent seen the first gnat since. I also hung a hot shot no pest strip( I heard they work pretty well). Good luck!


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Aug 23, 2012)

This is my beautiful StackedKush (SleeStackXOg) Pheno from DNA Genetics 12/12 from seed day 76 about 25-30 days left she is posted under a 250 watt hps in a 62x36x20 grow box

View attachment 2306087


----------



## ace720 (Aug 23, 2012)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> This is my beautiful StackedKush (SleeStackXOg) Pheno from DNA Genetics 12/12 from seed day 76 about 25-30 days left she is posted under a 250 watt hps in a 62x36x20 grow box
> 
> View attachment 2306087


Looking really good JayJay


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 23, 2012)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> This is my beautiful StackedKush (SleeStackXOg) Pheno from DNA Genetics 12/12 from seed day 76 about 25-30 days left she is posted under a 250 watt hps in a 62x36x20 grow box
> 
> View attachment 2306087


Nice work man!


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 23, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> @10acjed...Being a noob to inside grows, my opinion isn't of much value, but I will repeat what I read. It is good to shut down the water in the final 4-5 days and put the plants in total darkness for the same period of time.(from Jorge Cerevantes books/materials) You have some lovely buds there. I don't think you could do much to "mess them up" at this point. I would be glad to help recycle any buds that you might mess up...lol


Thanks. There was a thread the other day that went back n forth about it.. Got ugly lol... 

I am just going with the learn as I grow technique, trying something different each time. However I doubt I will ever feed nutes right til the end, just would rather do a couple str8 waters, minor flush. But I will try that way with my next grow.

I read about the total darkness. However if you cant for whatever reason, dif strains etc, is it ok to just not water them for the last 4 - 5 days and clip?


----------



## Broseidon (Aug 23, 2012)

Jay jay that thing is a monster! How long did you veg for?

Chop day today 


who wants to kiss me under it?


----------



## AP2K (Aug 23, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> Jay jay that thing is a monster! How long did you veg for?
> 
> Chop day today
> View attachment 2306606View attachment 2306607View attachment 2306608
> ...


*Hahahaha..*


----------



## AP2K (Aug 23, 2012)

*Nice haul Broseidon*


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 23, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> How many plants are you running? Have you thought about a 12/12 from seed SOG. This would help with your root space and overall space too. I think with the gallon bottles you should be able to get them packed together pretty close. Looking forward to it and I will check you out at your GJ. Peace


Hey man I put 15 seeds in jiffy pellets and 14 sprouted up. I have 3 PPP feminized and 4 Papaya regs from Nirvana. I also have 5 that are from a bag of some fruity tasting mids and 2 that are totally random bag seeds. My girl will be growing a few out under some cfls and the rest are mine under the 250. My original plan was 12/12l from seed with this grow. But I've done that before and I decided that it would benefit the plant, and the yield, if the plants had even the shortest veg time. Just enough to get them out of that "seedling" stage. I feel like the growth spurt from flowering is wasted on the plant simply establishing itself when 12/12 from seed, but by letting the plant do that under 18/6 maybe I could get a little more bud in the end. And because roots stop developing in mid-flower, I though this would help get more root mass. Once I decided to give the plants a week or two of veg, I got the idea to do the main-lining thing on this grow. I just have the main-line itch and don't want to wait another entire grow out before I try it. Since I'm already rambling I guess I can put all my thoughts in this post*. Besides, I feel like you, stoneslacker, actually listen to what I'm saying and give me good feed back. The 250w thread is one of my favorites because all you guys take the time to help each other out here. BTW where is grazz? Anyways. Another thought behind the mainline idea is that single cola plants, like the ones you see in 12/12 from seed, can be up to 18 inches tall. My little 250 doesn't get much light to the bottom of the cola. So if I take that 18 inch cola and split it to 4, 4"5" colas per plant, more of the bud will be closer to the light and maybe get fatter. Maybe more yield or better bud? Just ideas, but it's kind of the same concept as a ScrOG. I've posted my idea in a few spots on the site and really I've decided the plants will decide for me. As the days pass and they get taller, I will either walk in there and grab the snips and take off every one's head, or I will reach up and take 6 hours off the timer. I want a problem free grow with a respectable yield and some tasty buds. A lot of single cola plants come in at 7-10 grams a piece. I'm looking for 20 per plant. I know I won't get a gram per watt but I need to harvest at least 5 ounces here or I can't really justify the amount of money I have spent on this hobby of mine anymore.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 23, 2012)

+ Rep for completed grow and nice buds


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Aug 23, 2012)

Broseidon said:


> Jay jay that thing is a monster! How long did you veg for?
> 
> Chop day today
> View attachment 2306606View attachment 2306607View attachment 2306608
> ...


BEAUTIFUL GIRL!

I did 12/12 for a time constraint guess I picked the wrong strain haha.I'm not worried and will flower till 10 % amber so I am very stoked to have lots of potent meds shes just starting to add weight and get frosty.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice harvest Bro! +rep


----------



## brettsog (Aug 24, 2012)

very nice buds there man. looking good


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow, thats a beauty Broseidon. Nice fat kolas, full growth all the way. Great job. I notice you hang it with the leaves still on, any particular reason? 

Trying to upload some good friday bud porn. Need some advice on the looks of one, its not quite there but I can tell its getting close and want to know when I should stop the nutes. RIU uploader is not cooperating at the moment. To be continued......

Finally got it to work...

First are Pheno 1 (of 3) this is about middle of the three, buds filling in and fattening up, starting to see orange hairs...





And this is Pheno 2, this one is the farthest along from the looks, they started filling in and fattening up first, and has more orange hairs.



Im new so I really have no clue. I see the orange hairs filling in and start getting nervous. I am out of tow next weekend, and wasnt planning on harvest til at least the following Sat. 

Does it look like I am good til then? Figure 14 more days from now..... Really worried more about Pheno 2, as the first one looks like it has 2 maybe 3 more weeks

I will be inspecting with the scope tomorrow so I will know a little more..


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 24, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Thanks. There was a thread the other day that went back n forth about it.. Got ugly lol...
> 
> I am just going with the learn as I grow technique, trying something different each time. However I doubt I will ever feed nutes right til the end, just would rather do a couple str8 waters, minor flush. But I will try that way with my next grow.
> 
> I read about the total darkness. However if you cant for whatever reason, dif strains etc, is it ok to just not water them for the last 4 - 5 days and clip?


I think you would be fine if you just withold the H2O for the last few days. I did the "4 days in the dark and no water last year, but I really don't know if it adds that much. I am convinced that flushing before harvest makes a much finer end product. Almost everything I did last year was straight out of "Marijuana Grow Basics" by Jorge Cervantes and some info from the internet. I have had several small outdoor grows for personal use over the past 40 years, but there is always so much to deal with "outdoors". There is so much more control "inside".
Those are some delecious lookin' colas you got there. The last two(orange) do look more mature than the first two.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 24, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Thinking about 3 weeks left on one of mine, seeing alot more orange hairs. The other two are still white.
> 
> First two is a nice kola, seeing side growth on a few now, getting fatter.
> 
> ...



Hey dood, things are coming along nicely huh? 

I would agree that the last plant in the pic has at least another 3 weeks to go, how long she been going already?

Also, have you hit those plants in the first pics Hard with Nutes or is it high Temps? I see some 'crispy' dry leaves?

You gonna use a scope to check the Trichromes before you get the Samuri Sword out?


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 24, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> I think you would be fine if you just withold the H2O for the last few days. I did the "4 days in the dark and no water last year, but I really don't know if it adds that much. I am convinced that flushing before harvest makes a much finer end product. Almost everything I did last year was straight out of "Marijuana Grow Basics" by Jorge Cervantes and some info from the internet. I have had several small outdoor grows for personal use over the past 40 years, but there is always so much to deal with "outdoors". There is so much more control "inside".
> Those are some delecious lookin' colas you got there. The last two(orange) do look more mature than the first two.


Thanks. Im getting nervous like a new father lmao... 
Yeah my plan, I am leaving out the last nute feeding and doing h20 + molasses the last 3 feedings. Right now my schedule is h20 + molasses tomorrow, next nute feeding would be tues/wed. So if she looks like she is close I will just do h20 + molasses on tues/wed, then again on sat and go without til the following sat and cut then. That would be 3 h20 feedings and 7 days without h20 before harvest. 
Not really a "flush" but 3 h20 feedings and I'll probably just dump a gallon through each time and let it flow out. Im not a stickler on the "purity" but I do like better taste, and smoother smoke. 

Cant do darkness as I have 3 other plants that are not ready, probably a 3 week harvest, one plant each week judging from what I have seen so far. They start getting fat, then the orange hairs start coming in..

Never got my dry KoolBloom. Its ok to keep with the Liquid KoolBloom right? I know its not for the final stages, but being I dont have the dry it wont hurt to keep using the liquid will it? (talking about the ones that have a few weeks left, obviously I dont mean flushing with koolbloom, but just incase i was misunderstood)



L33tGanjaMan said:


> Also, have you hit those plants in the first pics Hard with Nutes or is it high Temps? I see some 'crispy' dry leaves?
> 
> You gonna use a scope to check the Trichromes before you get the Samuri Sword out?


Nah, thats just good old Newbie Nute Burn.. LOL... Thats what happens when you listen to some guy on an internet forum that say soil grows dont need to worry about Ph...
Should never have left the 250W club for advice  You live and learn tho...

And yes, going to get the scope tonight, starting to check trichs tomorrow.. Will update then, well no I wont I will ask more questions then...


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 24, 2012)

Yikes!!

All soils have different NPK levels.

*shrugs*


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 24, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Thanks. Im getting nervous like a new father lmao...
> 
> Never got my dry KoolBloom. Its ok to keep with the Liquid KoolBloom right? I know its not for the final stages, but being I dont have the dry it wont hurt to keep using the liquid will it? (talking about the ones that have a few weeks left, obviously I dont mean flushing with koolbloom, but just incase i was misunderstood)
> 
> ...


The GH "Keep it simple" feeding schedule does not use dry koolbloom and shows feeding liquid koolbloom at 2.5-5.0mL through ripening. On an 8-9 week strain I usually use it at 2.5mL weeks 3-4 or so, 5mL weeks 5-8 and then back off to 4 and step it down the last 7-10 days of ripening. 
Edit: I don't really count the first 7 days after the flip in my flower time. This is a transition period imo.

Then I flush for the last 8-10 days. I started to flush when trichs were about 30/60/10 (clear/cloudy/amber). I flushed my last batch for 8 days, using clearex the first day, water w/sweetener for 2 days, clearex one more time then sweetener till day 8. Trichs ended up at about 10/75/15. Then I let them dry out for about 3 days before cutting them. The smoke has a couple weeks of cure on it and tastes and burns excellent. The trainwreck is really sticky and potent and the blueberry smells like a fruity skunk.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 24, 2012)

Wow stoneslacker, I couldnt have asked for a more perfect response. I got the scope today and will be looking them over tomorrow am, they are due a h20 now so I am going to add a tsp of unsulphered cane molasses for all of them, next nute feeding would be tuesday so I will check the trichs then for 30/60/10 and see where it is at.

And just so I am certain, the trichs are frosty stuff we see with the naked eye correct? Just need the scope to see them closely?


----------



## Broseidon (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments everyone! Can't wait for that first bowl 



10acjed said:


> Wow, thats a beauty Broseidon. Nice fat kolas, full growth all the way. Great job. *I notice you hang it with the leaves still on, any particular reason?
> *
> Trying to upload some good friday bud porn. Need some advice on the looks of one, its not quite there but I can tell its getting close and want to know when I should stop the nutes. RIU uploader is not cooperating at the moment. To be continued......
> 
> ...


I read through this thread and I thought I'd give it a try

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/533475-i-will-no-longer-trim.html

Last grow (my first) I chopped her up and trimmed her and she dried in about 7 days. I want to get closer to 14 this go around so I hung the plant as a whole. If it's still too wet when it's close to 14 days I'll trim everything and space out the buds.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 24, 2012)

whats up everyone how is it going? i hope all good.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 24, 2012)

I just got word that I have to get rid of my plants. It's too late to move them away from here cause their too big and I don't drive. I can't give them to anyone so I'm chopping them down tonight.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 24, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I just got word that I have to get rid of my plants. It's too late to move them away from here cause their too big and I don't drive. I can't give them to anyone so I'm chopping them down tonight.


Man Kale, hope your avoiding any real trouble. Hate for anyone's freedom or livelihood to be threatened by such a non-threatening plant. Stay safe and keep us posted.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 24, 2012)

It pisses me off, my roommate is a fucking twat.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 24, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Wow stoneslacker, I couldnt have asked for a more perfect response. I got the scope today and will be looking them over tomorrow am, they are due a h20 now so I am going to add a tsp of unsulphered cane molasses for all of them, next nute feeding would be tuesday so I will check the trichs then for 30/60/10 and see where it is at.
> 
> And just so I am certain, the trichs are frosty stuff we see with the naked eye correct? Just need the scope to see them closely?


This chart is helpful

Edit: I will say that I have had weed that was too amber and it was not just couch-locky, it was more like good night weed. The worst one was Grape God at like 50-60% amber. I would smoke some and wake up a couple hours later like "wtf?". I like mine with the majority cloudy and some amber, keeping in mind they will still ripen some as they dry and cure.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 24, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> It pisses me off, my roommate is a fucking twat.


Hope she has enough decency not to involve leo.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a great roommate who minds his own business sorry to hear that man.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 24, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I just got word that I have to get rid of my plants. It's too late to move them away from here cause their too big and I don't drive. I can't give them to anyone so I'm chopping them down tonight.


nooooooo, really sorry to hear that


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 25, 2012)

Man that does suck. Sorry to hear it. 



stoneslacker said:


> This chart is helpful
> View attachment 2307772
> Edit: I will say that I have had weed that was too amber and it was not just couch-locky, it was more like good night weed. The worst one was Grape God at like 50-60% amber. I would smoke some and wake up a couple hours later like "wtf?". I like mine with the majority cloudy and some amber, keeping in mind they will still ripen some as they dry and cure.


Wow I never knew the trichs dictate the buzz. What great information. Thanks..

I like the mix so I am going to let them get a little amber on this one since its the first. Next one I will get a little sooner for the energetic buzz..

What % should they be to get the buzz that doesnt make me want to order pizza and ice cream? 

Psst: Some nice pics in my journal....


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 25, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> It pisses me off, my roommate is a fucking twat.


That's terrible...damn awful!


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 25, 2012)

@10acjed...Your plan sounds really solid to me. Stopping the neuts and watering with sweetners is kinda of like a flush. I read on the WWW (where everything is absolute truth..LOL) that flushing solutions were primarily water with Sucrose, Dextrose (sugars) added. The sugars bond with the fert salts and leech them out as the H20 drains. Some of the sugars are attached to the soil and the helpful bacteria benifit(repeating what I read, I haven't fact checked anything). Last year I used plain water flush, then held off on watering until I cropped everything about 4 to 5 days later. Your molassas(sugar) and water feeding is kinda, sorta, like a flush, but you would need to use enough water to make it drain/runoff. Best luck!! I think I am at least 3 to 4 weeks away.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 25, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> @10acjed...Your plan sounds really solid to me. Stopping the neuts and watering with sweetners is kinda of like a flush. I read on the WWW (where everything is absolute truth..LOL) that flushing solutions were primarily water with Sucrose, Dextrose (sugars) added. The sugars bond with the fert salts and leech them out as the H20 drains. Some of the sugars are attached to the soil and the helpful bacteria benifit(repeating what I read, I haven't fact checked anything). Last year I used plain water flush, then held off on watering until I cropped everything about 4 to 5 days later. Your molassas(sugar) and water feeding is kinda, sorta, like a flush, but you would need to use enough water to make it drain/runoff. Best luck!! I think I am at least 3 to 4 weeks away.


Yeah thanks. Today I ran 1 gal with molasses through her. Checked the trichs, some cloudy, maybe a couple amber but hard to tell. Tough to be steady with a handheld scope for me. 

Plan for now is to do 1 Gal + molasses on Wed, then again on Sun, check trichs and hopefuly let her starve for the week and cut her down the following Sat. 
The other two are still at least 3 weeks out. 

Here is the one I am thinking 2 more weeks on.. Seem about right? I know hard to tell from a pic, but..

View attachment 2308295View attachment 2308296


Over the last few weeks she really started getting fat, looked denser and bigger than the other two. Now however the other two have out grown her, buds are bigger and still getting fatter. I pinched one between my fingers, nice and tight, gooey and sticky, and smells strong and sweet.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 25, 2012)

On your first flush if you are not using a flushing agent, a weak nute solution say 10-20% strength will leech more salts than plain water/sweetener. I would flush with the weak nutes then continue with water/molassess then.


----------



## georgyboy (Aug 25, 2012)

I did not know that slacker. Could you explain why?


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 25, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> I did not know that slacker. Could you explain why?


I wish I could remember where I read that. It has something to do with needing something for the salt to latch onto and flush out of the medium. I think it may have been Arjan from greenhouse seeds. I know he recommends flushing after weeks 3,5,7 and final with a nutrient solution of EC 1.0 and then waits 5 days to let the pot dry out before feeding at EC 1.8. I know a little bit about EC and ppm and I think EC 1.0 is around 500-700 ppm and EC 1.8 is around 900-1500 ppm. I would really like to get a hanna or truncheon tri-meter but I already spend too much on this enjoyable albeit expensive hobby. So unless I have a falling out with my buddy and have to start growing for myself in earnest, I am going to stick with my caveman methods.

Speaking of my buddy, I just got some blue cheese in from him today. This bud is so stinky and tasty, but produces for shit and my buddy is removing it from the rotation soon as he can get another cheese of some sort to replace it. It's kinda sad as she is one of my favorites for sure. So Cheers to all my fellow 250 mf'ers! You wanna get high?


----------



## ace720 (Aug 25, 2012)

I love getting high.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 25, 2012)

Plants are gone now and I've replaced them with cuttings from a Canadian plum, Honeysuckle and Maple. When my roommate decideds to rat me out the the landlord I can show him what I've been doing.

Word of reminding to all those who've experienced rats.

Snitches get stitches.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 25, 2012)

Good to see your ok man. You truly never know what people are like till you live with them.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 26, 2012)

I'm completely willing to accept all consequences from laws. I know what I'm doing there but you don't fuck with a mans home.


----------



## jesburger (Aug 26, 2012)

hey guys how close should my 250w MH be from my 10 day old seedlings?
I got a 250w mh in a cooltube about 16 inches above them

should it be closer/further away?

thanks


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 26, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> On your first flush if you are not using a flushing agent, a weak nute solution say 10-20% strength will leech more salts than plain water/sweetener. I would flush with the weak nutes then continue with water/molassess then.




I had already did my first water + molasses yesterday when I read this. I still have 2 more times to do it before starving her, should I do a clearing solution next time?

Not looking for the purist technique, but also dont want it to be harsh or hard to burn...


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 26, 2012)

Kalebaiden said:


> I'm completely willing to accept all consequences from laws. I know what I'm doing there but you don't fuck with a mans home.


I feel ya there brother. Just plain weak to f with someone. 
I dont even grow at my place, the Mrs isnt supportive of it, which I can understand. Its not about what we have researched and know, they picture helicopters with feds crashing through the windows like we are El Padrino or something LOL.. 
But I respect that. I have a silent partner, old hippy friend, she was going through chemo struggling with bills and said "we should just grow our own" so here I am... She could care less, and would have a field day with the media if she was caught. All 90lbs of her, bald with 3 plants.. Yeah a real threat to the community LOL...


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 26, 2012)

jesburger said:


> hey guys how close should my 250w MH be from my 10 day old seedlings?
> I got a 250w mh in a cooltube about 16 inches above them
> 
> should it be closer/further away?
> ...


How many sets of true leaves are your seedlings sporting? Once they get 2 sets of true leaves they are usually pretty strong and you can hit them with more intense light. I have an open hood 250 with a fan blowing between the canopy and the bulb and I keep my light 6-12 inches no more. I would think with a cool tube you could stay right around 8 inches no problem. I would drop your hood to 12 inches, monitor for stress in a couple days then drop in 2in increments till you find your "goldilocks" zone.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 26, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I had already did my first water + molasses yesterday when I read this. I still have 2 more times to do it before starving her, should I do a clearing solution next time?
> 
> Not looking for the purist technique, but also dont want it to be harsh or hard to burn...


I would still hit them with a flushing agent or 10% nute solution. Then I would flush with water at 3x the pot size. The object when flushing is to strip the medium of nutrients so the plant has to use what nutes it can find or use them from within. I would "starve" them, but would still give water up till 3-5 days until you chop. The plant still needs water and light to transpirate and use what nutes are still available.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 26, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> I would still hit them with a flushing agent or 10% nute solution. Then I would flush with water at 3x the pot size. The object when flushing is to strip the medium of nutrients so the plant has to use what nutes it can find or use them from within. I would "starve" them, but would still give water up till 3-5 days until you chop. The plant still needs water and light to transpirate and use what nutes are still available.


Sounds good thanks.


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 26, 2012)

glad to be in cali and a med pat.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 26, 2012)

So I am out walking the dog last night, the neighbor comes up and says he thinks he got my mail in his box. Hands me an envelope...

Sure enough it was addressed to me. Talk about luck, and good neighbors...

I like freebies too... Thanks to Herbies Head Shop


----------



## ace720 (Aug 26, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> glad to be in cali and a med pat.


Me too lol


----------



## ace720 (Aug 26, 2012)

10acjed said:


> So I am out walking the dog last night, the neighbor comes up and says he thinks he got my mail in his box. Hands me an envelope...
> 
> Sure enough it was addressed to me. Talk about luck, and good neighbors...
> 
> ...


Hey I was thinking about ordering from them too. 
How long did it take?


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 26, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Hey I was thinking about ordering from them too.
> How long did it take?


About 2 weeks, but they sent them out next day. Happy with them for sure. Will review the seeds in a few months.. Buy 4 get three free...
Actually was just looking at SOS, they have a Sagamartha special right now, order any pack and get like 9 free... Always when I can't afford it....


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 26, 2012)

personally i strongly recommend attitude seeds. Always on time and discrete packaging. Only one seed had a problem the tap root rotted before it could push out but the freebies i got more than made up for the one bad seed!


----------



## ace720 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yeah I always go with attitude but was thinking about switching it up.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 27, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Yeah I always go with attitude but was thinking about switching it up.


I have used Nirvana and Herbies. Was satisfied with the service, have not tested any products tho. One thing tho, make sure you use stealth with Nirvana otherwise they literally just stick the breeder pack in an envelope. Herbies was in a bubble wrap and said CD on it, they were packed in a container inside. 

Nirvana didnt give freebies, and I wont order again unless i get them. With all these shops offering its foolish not to take advantage. Get some strains we may never try if not free.


----------



## brettsog (Aug 27, 2012)

i dont really have preference on where i get seeds from. all the seeds ive ordered have arrived within 3 days. i have ordered from marijuana-seeds.nl, attitude & just-feminized.com

all seem to have been ok. i have never gone with stealth as most places offer cd cases and i have had issues in the past with copies of movies and stuff going missing in the post.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 27, 2012)

Looking with the scope this am it seems there is a good ammount of amber, and mostly cloudy. I can either cut her today/tomorrow or next Tues. 
I dont want to let her go to long. My hand is not realy steady so I struggle to use the scope, I am going to pull her out into the room today and try to get a better look.

If anyone can please offer a little advise here on what you think. Sorry about the external links, but the pic uploder here is not working again. 

Would you say yes she looks pretty much ready, or no wait a week.... Im scared LOL...







First three pics you can see the trichs are getting white and not so much glistening. 

Think I should go ahead and cut and hang her?

Higher Res Pics:
http://www.anony.ws/i/2012/08/27/qSrTt.jpg
http://www.anony.ws/i/2012/08/27/xBzWS.jpg
http://www.anony.ws/i/2012/08/27/juDXi.jpg
http://www.anony.ws/i/2012/08/27/Ik8S6.jpg
http://www.anony.ws/i/2012/08/27/e9Hkl.jpg


----------



## brettsog (Aug 27, 2012)

heres a lil pic of my white widow  17 days into 12/12



sorry about strange lighting . i turned the hps off and was using a 65w cfl like a handheld flash lol


----------



## ace720 (Aug 27, 2012)

If it was my plant I would chop now, so I think you're good to go.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 27, 2012)

seems to be the vibe at this point...



Get to come back from vaca to some nice fresh dank....


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 27, 2012)

I will also be harvesting in the next week everything has gone so smooth other than my PH lockout. I doubt ill be fooling around with autos seriously, but I did enjoy growing this one. 
The reasons I would rather not do auto is because they cannot be cloned and they use more electricity to flower so for me photo period is the way to go.


----------



## brettsog (Aug 27, 2012)

thats a nice looking auto. what strain is that???


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 27, 2012)

Top 69 from advanced seeds. Its a cross between Northern Lights and Afgan Kush should be a nice smoke.


----------



## The2TimEr (Aug 27, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> Top 69 from advanced seeds. Its a cross between Northern Lights and Afgan Kush should be a nice smoke.


i like the sound of that! 

easily my favourite auto so far is the AKR, from what i have seen the NL kicks some ass too, will have to choose something else apart from the kush ryder 1 day i spose haha


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 27, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Looking with the scope this am it seems there is a good ammount of amber, and mostly cloudy. I can either cut her today/tomorrow or next Tues.
> I dont want to let her go to long. My hand is not realy steady so I struggle to use the scope, I am going to pull her out into the room today and try to get a better look.
> 
> If anyone can please offer a little advise here on what you think. Sorry about the external links, but the pic uploder here is not working again.
> ...



Looking pretty mature to me dood, if your trichromes are Cloudy/Milky then it's your choice. i would get the machette out 

Nice Job!


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Aug 27, 2012)

10acjed said:


> seems to be the vibe at this point...
> 
> 
> 
> Get to come back from vaca to some nice fresh dank....


YES.. Hang and Go. lol


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 28, 2012)

Afternoon all!!

I've got a similar prob to 10acjed...i'm about 5% amber, 85% cloudy and 10% clear. My Blue Mystics are at about 6 and a half weeks flower (allowing 1 week after to fliip to adjust), but to me the budds don't quite look ready. I prefer the calyxs to explode, and hairs to retract, and this time want about 75% amber. 

You think 1 week under my 250 HPS will do this???

It's my first HPS grow, and despite fighting mites, it seems to be a good week ahead of when I grew them with CFL...sound about right??

Excuse the pics, done with my phone, and some with 30x loop


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 28, 2012)

Good Morning folks.. Thanks for the support... 

Basics:
Smell: Skunky/Fuely/Fruity - or to us old timers, Dank...
Feel: grew really tight and dense, but seemed a little loose this am. Really sticky
Look: frosty, shiny and glistening. Trichs were slight amber, mostly cloudy on the main kolas. The lowers were still a bit clear so I only cut the top 12"

Estimate: so far I would say over 1oz hanging and popcorns left to go another week. Not too bad for 1 plant, still have 2 of these growing and a Sativa thats getting fat.
Was not able to properly flush this. Just ran 1 gal + sweets about 4 days ago, so hoping it does not affect the smoke too much..

Did I mention how happy I am I went with the 250W over flo's .... Yeas, you already knew that...


Before & After... Like weight watchers...



Some nice kolas. A little fluffy, probably from the high temp. I run in the low 80's.




All hanging for the week. Jars ready... MMm Frosty...
 


Thanks again to all who have assisted....

And the WW X BB multi is doable... I am just committed to a Wonder Woman grow next so it will have to be after. We can plan it...


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 28, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Afternoon all!!
> 
> I've got a similar prob to 10acjed...i'm about 5% amber, 85% cloudy and 10% clear. My Blue Mystics are at about 6 and a half weeks flower (allowing 1 week after to fliip to adjust), but to me the budds don't quite look ready. I prefer the calyxs to explode, and hairs to retract, and this time want about 75% amber.
> 
> ...


Those look much farther along then mine. You could starve tem in the dark for a few days, should do the trick. Pic is blurry, but those trichs are pretty milky right now Id say..


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 28, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Good Morning folks.. Thanks for the support...
> 
> Basics:
> Smell: Skunky/Fuely/Fruity - or to us old timers, Dank...
> ...


Very nice, very very nice!!


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 28, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Those look much farther along then mine. You could starve tem in the dark for a few days, should do the trick. Pic is blurry, but those trichs are pretty milky right now Id say..


So what you reckon, start flush, and harvest in about a week?? Like i say, my CFL's would have been about another 14-18 days from now, so this seems pretty early, or is that just the wonder of HPS??


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 28, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> So what you reckon, start flush, and harvest in about a week?? Like i say, my CFL's would have been about another 14-18 days from now, so this seems pretty early, or is that just the wonder of HPS??


Up to you really. Personally Id rather be a tad early than late. Dont want to smoke & sleep... But Im new so I will try dif things. 

As I was told yesterday, either way the end result is some good smoke.....


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm looking for "can't think, let alone move" this time. Plus the smaller nuggets will still be more of a heady high, so i'll get the best of both


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Aug 28, 2012)

@10acjed...Nice job bro...looks really tasty and sweet, Fine looking frosty buds and great aroma no doubt....sniff...ahhh that's good. The last two pics of the hanging buds are the best!! Tried to give some rep, but I gotta spread some around first??


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, I've just done some more recent amd would appear that the "amber = couch lock, and misty = heady" is a myth, and that misty is the way to go...by that reckoning, it's flush tommorrow and harvest in a week....i'm so happy


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 28, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Well, I've just done some more recent amd would appear that the "amber = couch lock, and misty = heady" is a myth, and that misty is the way to go...by that reckoning, it's flush tommorrow and harvest in a week....i'm so happy


I don't really know yet. Will let one of mine go a little longer and see.
I still have no clue how people have a steady enough hand to see distinctly. I saw some amber & some cloudy and some clear.. % tho is a guess.. Maybe 10/40/50. Some areas had more amber than others....


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 28, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I don't really know yet. Will let one of mine go a little longer and see.
> I still have no clue how people have a steady enough hand to see distinctly. I saw some amber & some cloudy and some clear.. % tho is a guess.. Maybe 10/40/50. Some areas had more amber than others....


I've been looking online, you can get a USB microscope for not too much money. I'm guessing that is the way to go, snip a bit of leaf off and place it under there, cos I'm with you, find it really hard to keep my hands and the plant steady enough to get a good view


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 28, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I've been looking online, you can get a USB microscope for not too much money. I'm guessing that is the way to go, snip a bit of leaf off and place it under there, cos I'm with you, find it really hard to keep my hands and the plant steady enough to get a good view


Yeah I will probably end up doing something like that one day. Not soo concerned right now, can get a good enough look to see amber cloudy or clear. Just cant make an accurate %... Heck I dont even know if its one spot, or overall %.. LOL...
Like I said, I have 2 more of this strain, and a sativa. So I will let one go a little long and see if I can see more cloudy or amber.. I would actually like to have a couple different effects if the charts I see are true. Nothing wrong with some energetic smoke when going fishing or to the beach. Some good narcotic smoke for Battlefield 3. Or couchlock for a rainy weekend...

My initial plan seemed to work..Post a pic here and say I think I should chop it and see what others say... Like yours, I could cut or wait. But its my first cut of my first grow, happy I made it this far without "accidently" breaking something off LOL


----------



## smokin away (Aug 28, 2012)

I have a 250 hps setup with a hydroponic/organic mixture. The larger 12 inch pot is more productive and is worth the space. Sorry about the photo but its just for example because I'm growing in an oppressed area in the back of a walk in closet. I switched to a costly full spectrum light from Eye which seems to help.



I call it a six pack. I've been working with my own variety comprised of bag seed crossed with hybrids. It's tasty and I call it California Dreamin. My next step is try some sort of hydroponic set up to increase growth. It's now about 2 and half weeks out (its been awhile since I took the photo) and usually runs about four months total. I use a cool tube with a small fan running on the floor. I just can't go higher on the watts without ventilation which is impossible in an apartment project. It's been quite a learning experience to use the 250 hps but it just makes you want more watts when you see the results. I will try to post a completed photo in another three weeks or so. When you work without space and money the results are minimal but much higher than what one could purchase at the prices they charge these days.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Well, I've just done some more recent amd would appear that the "amber = couch lock, and misty = heady" is a myth, and that misty is the way to go...by that reckoning, it's flush tommorrow and harvest in a week....i'm so happy


Yea you're right man... thats all a myth, really the amber trichomes mean your thc is degrading, and you dont want too much of that. Here's a thread that will break this down...seems you already know this but maybe others would like the read. 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/516184-trichomes-harvesting.html


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 29, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Yea you're right man... thats all a myth, really the amber trichomes mean your thc is degrading, and you dont want too much of that. Here's a thread that will break this down...seems you already know this but maybe others would like the read.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/516184-trichomes-harvesting.html


Actually, after first hearing the amber info on a Youtube vid, that was the link that I went to, to confirm it, but thanks 

It's just gonna have to be a daily check on trich's I guess, cos the only thing that I like degraded is me bitches lol


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Ace, just read your post properly, and yeah anyone who wants the FACTS on harvesting should check that out:
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/516184-trichomes-harvesting.html, 
sooner rather then later, cos it looks like i'm too late to wind down the feed like I usually do


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 29, 2012)

My buds are turning purple and are about 30% purp as we speak. I'm curious if this is a bad thing or not because they look fantastic, but I have never seen a photo or description of the buds being purple (Top 69 genetics).


----------



## brettsog (Aug 29, 2012)

are your temps dropping. that can change the colour.


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 29, 2012)

Funny how I have seen the same two charts about trichs and the contradict ech other... Lol gotta love the www

Purple is not something to worry about from what i know, temp change can cause it etc... Had 2 plants outdoor go nearly black one year, 3 others were fine.. Don't have time to google it but there is a botanical term for it I believe....


----------



## Slappycrappy (Aug 29, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> My buds are turning purple and are about 30% purp as we speak. I'm curious if this is a bad thing or not because they look fantastic, but I have never seen a photo or description of the buds being purple (Top 69 genetics).


If it is the bud calyxes themselves turning purple this could be due to low temps (below 68F or so). If the purple is pronounced on the leaves and if the leaves start to feel dry instead of smooth, this could be a deficiency or lockout of Phosphorus.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 29, 2012)

10acjed said:


> My initial plan seemed to work..Post a pic here and say I think I should chop it and see what others say... Like yours, I could cut or wait. But its my first cut of my first grow, happy I made it this far without "accidently" breaking something off LOL


Nice! I didn't realise this was your first harvest..oooh eeh you gonna enjoy it!!! What you got planned for the flush?? I find just pure water or very weak nutes (0.5ml instead of 4ml) for the last week is enough, and not to actually flush the nutes out totally, rather let the plant use up whats in the soil and it's leaves. Apparently having even a tiny bit of nutes is better then pure water cos it helps breakdown in the soil or something. 

However, this is only my opinion, you'll find what works best for your requirements with the more harvests you have


----------



## AP2K (Aug 29, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Actually, after first hearing the amber info on a Youtube vid, that was the link that I went to, to confirm it, but thanks
> 
> It's just gonna have to be a daily check on trich's I guess, cos the only thing that I like degraded is me bitches lol


Lmaoooo.........


----------



## ace720 (Aug 29, 2012)

hows it going everyone? well this is day 8 of flower for my THC BOMB and im definitly keeping the two little clones i got, need them to help fill up the tent.and im gonna pop a JANAICAN DREAM today for the next run,


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 30, 2012)

ace720 said:


> hows it going everyone? well this is day 8 of flower for my THC BOMB and im definitly keeping the two little clones i got, need them to help fill up the tent.and im gonna pop a JANAICAN DREAM today for the next run,


Very healthy looking, maybe starting to get a little low on Nitrogen. I originally only planned to have 2 plants in my tent, but after realisnig that there is still some floor space, i'm gonna start throwing odd small plants into the corners, cos I hate light hitting the floor and wasted.

Do you keep your 250 that high above the plants, or have you just moved it up to allow for the photo?


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 30, 2012)

AP2K said:


> Lmaoooo.........


Glad you liked it


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 30, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Nice! I didn't realise this was your first harvest..oooh eeh you gonna enjoy it!!! What you got planned for the flush?? I find just pure water or very weak nutes (0.5ml instead of 4ml) for the last week is enough, and not to actually flush the nutes out totally, rather let the plant use up whats in the soil and it's leaves. Apparently having even a tiny bit of nutes is better then pure water cos it helps breakdown in the soil or something.
> 
> However, this is only my opinion, you'll find what works best for your requirements with the more harvests you have


Yeah first timer 

I am already very happy too lol. 
That's pretty much my plan to flush, the first cut was abrupt so I wasn't able to do more than 1 gal of h20. The next ones will have a light nute mix then the last 3 feedings of h20 + sweetener. 
I will be able to test the difference and see. So many debates about flushing I figure try each method and see what I like. Similar to the trichs, will try a couple % and see which is best for me..


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 30, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Yeah first timer
> 
> I am already very happy too lol.
> That's pretty much my plan to flush, the first cut was abrupt so I wasn't able to do more than 1 gal of h20. The next ones will have a light nute mix then the last 3 feedings of h20 + sweetener.
> I will be able to test the difference and see. So many debates about flushing I figure try each method and see what I like. Similar to the trichs, will try a couple % and see which is best for me..


Dryng has been the biggest deciding factor for taste form my trials. 6-7 days, total dark, and decent air extraction. I have a large cardboard box with an old bathroom extractor and homemade, but a few air holes in the top of the box, and a circulating fan under the hanging budds has similar effect. Try and keep them some place cool, but not cold. It's summer here, so move the box around to shaded side of the house to achieve this.

I suggest smoking a nugget after 5 days drying (finish it off quickly by breaking it open and putting it somewhere warm for a couple fo hours) then taste again at 7 days. You'll be surprised its the same weed.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Very healthy looking, maybe starting to get a little low on Nitrogen. I originally only planned to have 2 plants in my tent, but after realisnig that there is still some floor space, i'm gonna start throwing odd small plants into the corners, cos I hate light hitting the floor and wasted.
> 
> Do you keep your 250 that high above the plants, or have you just moved it up to allow for the photo?


Thanks  yeah I moved the light up just for the photo I like to keep it around six inches above the tops. But when week 5&6 come I like to "try" to go a little closer to a round 4&5


----------



## RCgrowerman (Aug 30, 2012)

I will give an update on dry weight next week. Harvest was great other than spending wayy too much time trimming LOL. 
I am very pumped to see the results of my Mazar kush because they were vegged for this auto's entire life so I am expecting
a huge increase in yield.


----------



## pdeezy (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey guys I'm hoping to join the 250w club soon, but I had a question. I've seen some 250w setups with the ballast attached to the hood, and some with it seperate. I was wondering if anyone knew the temp difference in the two? I would imagine that the same setup for a 400 or 600w would cause some problems. Does the 250w ballast put out a lot of heat? There are a few used 250s available to me, but they all have attached ballasts. Should I stick with the seperate ballast setup? It will be in a 30"X18"X36" space. Hopefully I can get away without using a cool tube. How big of a fan will I need? Thanks


----------



## ace720 (Aug 30, 2012)

Separate ballast is always best. IMO


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm withh you on that Ace, my ballast doesn't get that hot, but I still keep it outside the tent, anything to help keep the temps down and the bulb closer


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 30, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Dryng has been the biggest deciding factor for taste form my trials. 6-7 days, total dark, and decent air extraction. I have a large cardboard box with an old bathroom extractor and homemade, but a few air holes in the top of the box, and a circulating fan under the hanging budds has similar effect. Try and keep them some place cool, but not cold. It's summer here, so move the box around to shaded side of the house to achieve this.
> 
> I suggest smoking a nugget after 5 days drying (finish it off quickly by breaking it open and putting it somewhere warm for a couple fo hours) then taste again at 7 days. You'll be surprised its the same weed.


I was researching a few things, the box sounds like a good idea I will try it with the rest.
I just hung mine in my box, no direct fan but good airflow. Temps are 82/76..
Main kolas will come down after 7 days and into jars. Smaller stuff will be checked after 5 or so.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 30, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I was researching a few things, the box sounds like a good idea I will try it with the rest.
> I just hung mine in my box, no direct fan but good airflow. Temps are 82/76..
> Main kolas will come down after 7 days and into jars. Smaller stuff will be checked after 5 or so.


Sounds like you've done your reading,  most important. If you do add a circulating fan, don't aim it directly on the buds, but rather on the air below it.

I look forward to hearing a smoke review


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 30, 2012)

i know theres another thread for the smoke reports but do any of you do them on your plants?i do them,and had some other ppl do 1s on my plants.last post just reminded me of that.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 30, 2012)

I've been lazy and never done one, but its also due to me being too critical of my weed, and saying, i'll do better next time


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 30, 2012)

bluelarry#3  bluelarryPre98bubbaxSFV OGbluelarry#2


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 30, 2012)

going through old pics heres a plant i had under 150whps.it was about 12weeks in for this pic.heat stress and long flowering sativa not a good idea.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Aug 30, 2012)

CBT what did you yield with that 150w plant? Good looking smoke, what strain?


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 30, 2012)

i think it was around 4zips.no clue on strain bagseed but was very potent taste like pepper and hash.would not grow it again though just took way to long.and as you can see that 1 had major def.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 31, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> i think it was around 4zips.no clue on strain bagseed but was very potent taste like pepper and hash.would not grow it again though just took way to long.and as you can see that 1 had major def.


I would love to get that much budd from one grow, my record to date was about 36g, but I guess I do grow perp, so shouldn't moan too much.

I'm hoping to get about 2 and half on my next harvest (first with HPS) but who knows


----------



## 10acjed (Aug 31, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Sounds like you've done your reading,  most important. If you do add a circulating fan, don't aim it directly on the buds, but rather on the air below it.
> 
> I look forward to hearing a smoke review


Yeah I will do a smoke report. I'm trying a couple things with this grow, next chop will be the rest of the first plant, just going to cut the base and hang it all, then trim after 10 - 14 days (or when it feels ready) It's all the small lower growth. 
Then try the box with another one. I won't put a fan direct either. 
Personally I like it a little damp, I can pull a bud a day or so b4 smoking to dry a little. I read if you hang in the grow area they keep maturing as they dry. But like everything else on the web, there is a 50/50 chance it's misinformation... Lol

I will get some pics of my sativa bag seed when I get home, she's a long flower from the looks of it. 
Letting it finishe tho, have too see what it's like


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 31, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I read if you hang in the grow area they keep maturing as they dry. But like everything else on the web, there is a 50/50 chance it's misinformation... Lol


I've done quite a bit fo research into cannabis through documentaries, and more scientific literature (not just a bunch of stoners spewing shit online [and yes I include myself in that]), and your budds need darkness to break down chlorophyl etc etc. Hanging them in the grew room may mean that they continue to mature, I guess similar to the way a cut flower in a vase still processes sunlight. I have chopped plants at the main stem, and stuck the whole thing in the corner of the grow room, placed stem first in a bottle of water. They used some of the water of a couple of days, and the taste was lovely. But definitely dry in the dark and having air movement of some kind prevents mould and speeds drying. 

Hanging the whole plant up and trimming after drying, means that they take longer to dry as more moisture available from stems and leaves, but apparently does help the end result.

I've done no strict tests, but thats what i've found.

I'm chopping Monday, after my mum has finished her weekend visit (she knows I smoke a lot, but there are limits). With my smaller plants and the fact i chop the stems and leaves at harvest, means my budds dry in 6-7 days, ready for curing in jars


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 1, 2012)

I will put the others in a box with total darkness next, that will give me the ability to compare side by side.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 1, 2012)

Good morning. Hope everyone's day is ok.


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 1, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;ViK8PwbJmxo]http://youtu.be/ViK8PwbJmxo[/video]


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 1, 2012)

Yup Yup, i was going to post but smoked another Joint instead, then i couldn't think what i would type for 3 hours,! LOL


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 1, 2012)

Been changing Hoods and lights in my tent and Closte, damn, it's complicated totally rewiring Hoods for the First time. LOl Well after smoking a J or 2 it is i mean


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 1, 2012)

I now have my SOG setup with 12 'Missing' Clones, i think i will open a thread and document it, would you guys like to see it? it's under 250 HPS  haha


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 1, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> I now have my SOG setup with 12 'Missing' Clones, i think i will open a thread and document it, would you guys like to see it? it's under 250 HPS  haha


Hell yeah i'd like to see it!! Been considering multiple small plants under my 250, so I can have a nice choice of different weed each month, kepp the taste budds interested


----------



## brettsog (Sep 2, 2012)

few more pics from my white widow 23 days flowering 

View attachment 2317835View attachment 2317836View attachment 2317838View attachment 2317839View attachment 2317840

please ignore the hygrometer. it always reads higher than my other on because its literally a foot from the hps. my other thermometer reads 27-28c all day long ans 19-20c all night so im more inclined to listen to it as such.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 2, 2012)

brettsog said:


> few more pics from my white widow 23 days flowering
> 
> View attachment 2317835View attachment 2317836View attachment 2317838View attachment 2317839View attachment 2317840
> 
> please ignore the hygrometer. it always reads higher than my other on because its literally a foot from the hps. my other thermometer reads 27-28c all day long ans 19-20c all night so im more inclined to listen to it as such.


Look good. Nice and healthy


----------



## brettsog (Sep 2, 2012)

cheers man. after my fiasco with the airpump, think it was out for over 24hours the plant seems to have recovered nicely. the buds are getting fatter daily and frostier by the hour it seems. i can see already there is probably about 1 & 1/2 oz just from the density and size of buds. the main cola is about 8" long and about 2" across and the are plenty of 2-3" buds forming around it.  ive whacked my ppm up to 1400 today. when i change the res this coming friday it will be going to 1600. im gonna slowly start reducing the nutes by 200ppm a week after that down to around 800. if she looks ready then i will do a 3 day just plain water then chop. hopefully around oct 5th.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 2, 2012)

Hello dudes and dudetts, friends and neighbors; Checking in reading posts and drooling over the nice buds in the finishing photos. Hoping to get there, but it is going a bit slower than I expected. I won the battle with the gnats, thanks to help and advice from you guys here in the 250 Club. I seem to have gotten all the males decapitated and now see only white haired ladies. They had a grow spurt and were getting into the lights , so I began some MST. I am getting the hang of it and doing a little MST every few days to keep the tender tops off the lights. I added some 2700K T12 floros hanging on either end to suppliment the lower parts that were shaded. Overall, the plants look green & healthy. Today is the 29th day of flowering, starting the 5th wk. QUESTION: I am using GH Grow/Micro/Bloom...Micro 10ml/Gal. Bloom 15ml/Gal, and growing in soil/perlite/vermiculite. How often should I be using the neuts?My current application has been about 1 dose a week. I water when the soil feels dry about and inch down. I have no signs of leaf curl, discoloration/burning. I do have a small amount of damage from light heat on a couple of terminal ends.


----------



## brettsog (Sep 2, 2012)

i would lower the dose of micro that far into flowering. lucas recommends using 8ml micro and 16ml bloom. if your plants are happy with what you are giving them then dont up it.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 2, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Hello dudes and dudetts, friends and neighbors; Checking in reading posts and drooling over the nice buds in the finishing photos. Hoping to get there, but it is going a bit slower than I expected. I won the battle with the gnats, thanks to help and advice from you guys here in the 250 Club. I seem to have gotten all the males decapitated and now see only white haired ladies. They had a grow spurt and were getting into the lights , so I began some MST. I am getting the hang of it and doing a little MST every few days to keep the tender tops off the lights. I added some 2700K T12 floros hanging on either end to suppliment the lower parts that were shaded. Overall, the plants look green & healthy. Today is the 29th day of flowering, starting the 5th wk. QUESTION: I am using GH Grow/Micro/Bloom...Micro 10ml/Gal. Bloom 15ml/Gal, and growing in soil/perlite/vermiculite. How often should I be using the neuts?My current application has been about 1 dose a week. I water when the soil feels dry about and inch down. I have no signs of leaf curl, discoloration/burning. I do have a small amount of damage from light heat on a couple of terminal ends.


Growth spurts happen the first couple of weeks of 12/12, it caught me out first time to, but expect it everytime 

Depending on how much water your plant uses, and how regularly you have to top up. For example my plants in 10litre buckets, use about 600ml every 3 days, and I do: NUTES, NUTES, WATER, NUTES, NUTES, WATER etc. So in 9 days they get 2 feeds, and one just water (well I put a small drop of nutes in to help the soil process). But sometimes it's only every 4th water they miss nutes, depends on how the plants doing. Have a rough programme, but try and work to the signs of plant def's or burns.

Can be a bit much at first, but you'll pick it up, and enjoy not having to buy shit street weed


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 2, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Hell yeah i'd like to see it!! Been considering multiple small plants under my 250, so I can have a nice choice of different weed each month, kepp the taste budds interested



Ok, i'm ready to start the thread, hmmnnn, i think i will do it in 'Strains' so it's like next to my Missing (the Motherplant) grow.

heres a pic of the little and i mean little Clones, taken one month ago..



See if that get's your tastebuds wet. lol


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 2, 2012)

Alrighty, i started it, heres the link if yer interested anyone.. drop by and smoke a spliff with me along the way.. 

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/559310-missing-sog-style.html#post7945350


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice!! Are you allowing comments on that thread??

Have you flipped them yet?? I take my clones about that size too, and then usually veg for2-4 weeks in soil, before flipping, depending on rotation. Vegged under CFL, they stay shorter then your plants are now, but with loads of nodes. I was worried that any more then 3 or 4 of these under HPS would get far too big by my 2x2 or 60x60 tent


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 2, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Nice!! Are you allowing comments on that thread??
> 
> Have you flipped them yet?? I take my clones about that size too, and then usually veg for2-4 weeks in soil, before flipping, depending on rotation. Vegged under CFL, they stay shorter then your plants are now, but with loads of nodes. I was worried that any more then 3 or 4 of these under HPS would get far too big by my 2x2 or 60x60 tent


Sure you can comment on there if you like man.

That tent they are in is only 80cm x 80cm x 160cm under 250 HPS

16 that size would have fitted the tent Perectly in terms of floor space since 4 x those pots = 40cm square 

They only had a few days under the LED before going under the 250 since i had the mothers under my CFL..  lol

Its gonna be interesting, i expected them to stay shorter too but they do seem to have/be stretching. hmmnnn..


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is a comparison picture of a Clone that was taken and put straight under 12/12 once rooted, it's on week 4 of 12/12 now..


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 2, 2012)

44.2 grams total on the auto flower top 69. Smoked the sugar leaf and it was all great, but i will not be touching the bud until it is cured properly. Thank you to everyone that helped me out. This is only my 2nd attempt and only my first with professional gear. There is no way I could have done this without the help and support from this thread. Mazar kush is looking pretty good I will post pics later. cheers


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> Sure you can comment on there if you like man.
> 
> That tent they are in is only 80cm x 80cm x 160cm under 250 HPS
> 
> ...



Now, I'm getting interested. I have 20cm 6.5 litre pots, which would fit 9 pots perfectly in my tent. That'd give me 3 small plants every 3 weeks. Just worried that the canopy will get too much, and the relatively small bulb will mean lots of the plants will be a distant from the light source


----------



## brettsog (Sep 3, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Now, I'm getting interested. I have 20cm 6.5 litre pots, which would fit 9 pots perfectly in my tent. That'd give me 3 small plants every 3 weeks. Just worried that the canopy will get too much, and the relatively small bulb will mean lots of the plants will be a distant from the light source


you can always set up like graduating downward steps to keep all the plants the same distance from the light. so have the oldest on the floor then say raise the next row by 4" then the next row by another 4" so its actually 8" off the ground then as you remove and and replace they will all get even light amounts


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

I was thinking of doing something like that, but i'm currently experimenting with more mature plants trained to flatter canopies.

Here are some pics fo my sorry ass harvest. After spider mites, and losing a main cola through dropping thte plant, i'll be looking at around 40g dried. Not great but it could have been worse, considering.


----------



## brettsog (Sep 3, 2012)

a harvest is good...... is this your first? my first was 44g  second was a disaster. got 12g  third times a charm lol


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

Nope, i've been growin for about a year, but all with CFL, and even these spent the first half of flower under CFL...oh and all my plants veg through CFL.

I've got the strength and taste sorted, just always with the small yields, though i have been under feeding. I'm hoping to get an OZ per plant, on a 2 plant rotation now that I have my 250 though.

and here's a bit of a run down of getting them this far

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/552558-hps-cfl-side-side-flowering-2.html#post7948136


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

btw, nice to meet another Brett


----------



## brettsog (Sep 3, 2012)

lol its quite rare in the UK. ive never actually met another brett in real life.  and yeah i did one grow under cfl really wasnt happy with the results. it may have been that i jumped in at the deep end and just went a bought a load of stuff without doing any research. i got auto ak47 which wasnt the greatest yeilder but the smoke knocked me for 6. its all a learning curve at the end of the day. is that blue mystic nice. i have gone with a few of the more common strains. ak48, amnesia, purple haze, big bud, sage. i have to say that the switch to dwc has me amazed. i still have 4 fem ak47 autos which im gonna do soon cos i reckon without me fucking it up they might yeild a bit better.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

brettsog said:


> lol its quite rare in the UK. ive never actually met another brett in real life.  and yeah i did one grow under cfl really wasnt happy with the results. it may have been that i jumped in at the deep end and just went a bought a load of stuff without doing any research. i got auto ak47 which wasnt the greatest yeilder but the smoke knocked me for 6. its all a learning curve at the end of the day. is that blue mystic nice. i have gone with a few of the more common strains. ak48, amnesia, purple haze, big bud, sage. i have to say that the switch to dwc has me amazed. i still have 4 fem ak47 autos which im gonna do soon cos i reckon without me fucking it up they might yeild a bit better.


Yeah, nice and rare this side of the water, but Oz and Americans love it...in fact if one more person asks me where i'm from
I grew AK 48 for my first few grows, and to be honest, Blue Mystic reminds me of it, but slightly more fruity and less citrus, oh and with smaller yields. These are the only stains I've grown so far, so its hard to compare. That said I am a seasoned Amsterdam veteran. Thinking of trying Aurora Indica next, for bigger yields and hopefully a more dank nasty "old tramp" smelling weed... the kind you smell in a crowd from 20 metres and are immediately jealous, yet at the same time almost disgusted.

Sorry what strain is DWC the abreviation of?


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 3, 2012)

hahaha, scratch that, spliff wore off, Deep water culture


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 3, 2012)

brettsog said:


> a harvest is good...... is this your first? my first was 44g  second was a disaster. got 12g  third times a charm lol


It was my first grow with good gear. I learned by using cfl's, but it hermed out real bad and only got 3 blunts worth. So for me I would say yes this is my first legit harvest. But my girls right now are much larger than the auto and I have 2 so my next harvest will dwarf this and its only about 6-7 weeks away. I am always learning, but the majority of my knowledge has come from threads on this site although I would caution to not take everything to be the truth because someone took the time to type it lol.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 3, 2012)

hey guys hows it going, just got a few pics from my grow i got going on. 3 plants all THC BOMB one big and two small clones.
snaped some tops so it can b all the same size


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 3, 2012)

dodgers win and im smoking a blunt w 1.5g bluelarry .5g bluelarrywax.bomb


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 4, 2012)

ace720 said:


> hey guys hows it going, just got a few pics from my grow i got going on. 3 plants all THC BOMB one big and two small clones.
> snaped some tops so it can b all the same size /QUOTE]
> 
> Very nice. I watched a vid on bending the stems (i currently tie) ... how do you find it works. Have you tried using ties instead??


----------



## brettsog (Sep 4, 2012)

i have supercropped my WW. (broke the top of the stem or severely bent it until it cracked inside not outside) it worked ok but after it recovered it just grew straight back up again. what i will say is that it helped the few buds around the main cola grow bigger. its almost like i have 2 top colas


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 4, 2012)

Well after a week of sneaking around to take a toke here and there of mid grade out of a metal pipe I am excited to be heading back home to my first clip all jarred and waiting. 
Don't get me wrong, I'm grateful to have a good familly member leave a care package, but I've been dreaming of my girls.
Had my partner give the last dose of h20 n sweets Saturday, will inspect them 2morrow am. Hopefully I can starve them til sat and chop.....

She said the first chop tastes a little green and fruity. But it definitely packs a punch


----------



## brettsog (Sep 4, 2012)

i have an NYCD boy. little balls forming in clusters on some of the internode. gonna leave it a week or so to get some pollen and make me some WW x NYCD


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 4, 2012)

Afternoon all!!! 

Just thought I'd throw a few pics up of where my ladies is in there new pots and grow room. I have just repotted from 6.5 to 10 litre buckets, will be vegging for about another week to let the roots start to work out, then flipping. Do you recon that is just about as much root as I can get out of those pots before the start to become bound?? They currently have 60w - 4000 lumens of 6500k, and 125w - 8000 lumens of 2700k, which I know isn't ideal for vegging, but this is best set up I could make by swapping my bulbs around, and will be fine when I flip them shortly anyway

They are about 7" tall, but have 4 nodes on the lower half, and then they were topped and have about 3 main stems coming up. I also topped some of the lower branches about a week ago, and it's my first time at trying this. I'm hoping now the roots have more space, and the plants have more light they will bush out lovely.

With my 250, I'm hoping to harvest 2 of these every 19 days...which will be nice!


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone know is only certain stems of a plant can hermie?? On one of my ladies at 3 weeks flower, there are a few top budds that don't quite look right, they are more teardrop then pine cone shape?? I can't think of any stress that the plant has endured to cause this, just a bit concerned. No sign of ball bags yet though


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 4, 2012)

Yes individual branches can hermie by themselves that's what happened to my very first grow. Certain nugs were seedless and some were jam packed.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 4, 2012)

right looks like i'll be doing some snipping soon then. Still no signs of pods, but i'll keep a close eye out. Ta muchly


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 4, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Afternoon all!!!
> 
> Just thought I'd throw a few pics up of where my ladies is in there new pots and grow room. I have just repotted from 6.5 to 10 litre buckets, will be vegging for about another week to let the roots start to work out, then flipping. Do you recon that is just about as much root as I can get out of those pots before the start to become bound?? They currently have 60w - 4000 lumens of 6500k, and 125w - 8000 lumens of 2700k, which I know isn't ideal for vegging, but this is best set up I could make by swapping my bulbs around, and will be fine when I flip them shortly anyway
> 
> ...



Hey dood, nice looking plants, they seem to be very happy with the treatment they are receiving, i will say though i am not 100% sure what you are trying to achieve related to your question about being Rootbound. Well in my opinion that picture of your plants Roots looks like there is a Whole bunch of room in that Soil for a bigger Rootsystem.

I was so dissapointed in the past to see the size of my Rootballs in '5 gallon Pots' which i thought they were gonna fill those things, under my 250 a 5ft tall plant will barely touch the sides of that size, damn i had plants with just as big Colas and the same hieght in 15cm Pots.. LOL .. sure there was No Soil left in there come the end and they were rootbound as hell and needed watered twice daily but Damn, talk about wasteing Soil! LOL

But yeah, back to it dood, i would say another couple of weeks Vegging left in those Pots 'At Least', depends how tall you can go 

Soil is overratted imo.. but still i grow in it. *shrugs* I must be High


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 4, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I was thinking of doing something like that, but i'm currently experimenting with more mature plants trained to flatter canopies.
> 
> Here are some pics fo my sorry ass harvest. After spider mites, and losing a main cola through dropping thte plant, i'll be looking at around 40g dried. Not great but it could have been worse, considering.



Damn, bad luck with the Little bastids etc. man, but hey on the Bright side of things you got some nice smoke for the input of watts.

With those CFLs must have been Low cost grow so..


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 4, 2012)

Well exactly. Plus the cola that broke was huung for 4 days, then finished with a quick dry. With no flush, and premature, it was still better then anything that I have been forced to buy n the past 4 weeks, so in about 4 days i'm gonna be a happy bunny, I know it!!

All my grows are relatively low cost, cheap enough to bung the wife the odd £20 to keep her sweet 

I prob won't let them veg much longer, i'm all about rotation, and stocky plants, so even the lower canopy is still within 10" of the bulb


----------



## ace720 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looking nice Hettyman


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 4, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Looking nice Hettyman


Yeah, but that's enough about me, what do you think of the plants?!!


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 4, 2012)

brettsog said:


> you can always set up like graduating downward steps to keep all the plants the same distance from the light. so have the oldest on the floor then say raise the next row by 4" then the next row by another 4" so its actually 8" off the ground then as you remove and and replace they will all get even light amounts


Yup Yup..

Here's a little example of 'Step x Step' .. 

.. *Starts Dancing*..


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 4, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> dodgers win and im smoking a blunt w 1.5g bluelarry .5g bluelarrywax.bomb


Bahahahaha!

See you in a day or 2 Buddy xD


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 4, 2012)

brettsog said:


> i have an NYCD boy. little balls forming in clusters on some of the internode. gonna leave it a week or so to get some pollen and make me some WW x NYCD



You seperated him from the rest, right?


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 4, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Nope, i've been growin for about a year, but all with CFL, and even these spent the first half of flower under CFL...oh and all my plants veg through CFL.
> 
> I've got the strength and taste sorted, just always with the small yields, though i have been under feeding. I'm hoping to get an OZ per plant, on a 2 plant rotation now that I have my 250 though.
> 
> ...



Get Ready for the 250 BUD EXPLOSION DOOD!!


----------



## ace720 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Yeah, but that's enough about me, what do you think of the plants?!!


Plants looking wonderful. Lol


----------



## brettsog (Sep 4, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> You seperated him from the rest, right?


i cant, im waiting on a replacment air pump. have both in one res at the minute. im keeping a very close eye on it. soon as they look swollen enough i will pull the whole plant. for now i have stripped it down to just 2 branches. dont really need more than one pollen sack. i only want a few seeds


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 5, 2012)

Well my first chop seems like it was a bit early. Smell & taste is kinda green, like parsley or oregano. Buds are light and fluffy, what looked like alot probably doesnt weigh much. 

But before you feel sorry for me, they pack a hell of a punch. Packed up the normal ammount for an am buzz, and was pleasently suprised. Heady, body uplifting high. Kinda narcotic, but def not a mellow or couch lock high. Put my head out for at least an hour, feeling good still 1.5 hours later. No crash yet, seems to just be wearing off... 
It was not flushed, it burns nice and even, ash is white and its not harsh at all... 

The others are looking good, one in the back is coming down sat. Looking with the scope its mostly cloudy right now.

This one has been on a sweet water diet for a week, but going to hit it with a nute mix and let it go til next Sat. Trichs are still clear, some starting to cloud up.






This is the bottom half of the first one I clipped, letting it fill in. Going to check the trichs Sat and decide what to do with her...


----------



## ace720 (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't worry about the smell and taste bro if you cure for a good month they will taste tollaly different. Shit I'm always doing something wrong with my plants, every morning I wake up I think I'm gonna open my tent
And the plants will be leaned over dead lol 
Looking good tho


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 5, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Well my first chop seems like it was a bit early. Smell & taste is kinda green, like parsley or oregano. Buds are light and fluffy, what looked like alot probably doesnt weigh much.


Well that's the law, everyone harvests early first time. Secondly everyone is horrified as there budds start to dry and they realise that they lose something like 70% through moisture. It depresses me every time. Budd's that look like a full Oz end up weighing about 8g lol. Took me about 3 or 4 harvests to accept that what I chop is gonna shrink big time!!

Your first harvest, how long was it hanging/drying. My first couple of harvests had a hay like smell, because they dried too quick, and without enough airflow, but when you split em open and smoked they were fruity as!! And like Ace says, once they have been cured a little it's all gravy! 

That other plant looks tastey as!! Do you mean next Sat as in 10 days?? Not sure it will need that long, but as you say, keep an eye on those trich's


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 5, 2012)

Ace, either change your avatar or change your name, cos every time I go on this thread my subconscious is niggling at me "his name is Ace, but the card is a joker, it just doesn't add up, it's not tidy enough" lol

Or maybe I need better control of my subconscious


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 5, 2012)

UK Growers, go into Maplin, and buy one of these. They have similar ones in store for about £7. You can plug it striaght into the mains (no plug supplied, and make sure you get a 230v one) and then hang it directly under your bulb, like so:

I have just moved it this close to the bulb, and it has allowed me to drop the light down to a smidge over 3" above the tops. I can quite happily hold my hand at 2", but I'm not gonna risk this with plants as they are close enough already


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 5, 2012)

I think I have a combo of things with the first chip. Too early, hung too long etc.
No biggie tho.

The one I showed the pics of looked a bit clear today. So I will do a better check and decide. 
I have another that looks ready, saw a lot of cloudy.
But only checked briefly this am. 

The shrinking was expected. But the buds are firm n dense growing, but fluffy n loose dried..

But it put my dome out this morn as good even better than most of what i can buy, so it's all good..


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 5, 2012)

That's the thing really, whatever happens it better and more cost effective then buying little bags. Glad you're enjoyng it


----------



## ace720 (Sep 5, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Ace, either change your avatar or change your name, cos every time I go on this thread my subconscious is niggling at me "his name is Ace, but the card is a joker, it just doesn't add up, it's not tidy enough" lol
> 
> Or maybe I need better control of my subconscious


Lol I really never thought of that. 
The guys been calling me ace sense I was a lil boy
and I like to play cards so I just put that up there
never thought of it the way you said it tho. Lol


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Hettyman (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice!! Now you just got to make it last till you next harvest. That's harder then getting the harvest in the first place lol


----------



## ace720 (Sep 5, 2012)

10acjed said:


> View attachment 2322717View attachment 2322718
> View attachment 2322720View attachment 2322722View attachment 2322716


hey looking good can i have some


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 6, 2012)

The auto flower Top 69 smokes like a dream with a very crisp taste and smooth hit. Nothing but compliments from my buddies
who are hard at work enjoying the fruits of my labor lol! Anyway, the first two photos are the update on my outdoor bag seed 
adventure with a friend. They are definitely sativa dominant which I am looking forward to adding to the rotation.The Mazar Kush
twins are doing amazing but I think I may have burned them just slightly. They are budding much faster than the auto flower did.
Gonna let the main colas cure for much longer before I smoke them to experiment with the curing process and get a better idea 
of it.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 6, 2012)

ace720 said:


> hey looking good can i have some


sure come on by... lol

Well I did indulge last night, nice buzz n football makes for a fine wed evening.
First few buds i smoked were the little fluff growth, last nigh i had a bigger bud. The flavor was a bit better, but hearing some snap crackle n pop, so def will do a minor flush for all the rest. Light nute + h20 & sweets at least 7 - 10 days before cutting.

kicked my intake fan up to high, try to drop temps a couple degrees and see if the buds grow fuller next time. 
Will be doing some more cutting sat, and the rest next sat. One plant seems to have a good amount of cloudy trichs, the other still has some clear.


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 6, 2012)

cant see pics rc


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 6, 2012)

Should be good to go now


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 6, 2012)

Just wanted to stop in and say thanks to all my fellow 250W'ers for all the help along the way.. 

Got home from work, had dinner and then packed the first bowl of the day... Im ripped... 

Off to play some BF3


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 6, 2012)

RC is that also a outdoor plant? anyways nice plants.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 7, 2012)

Morning all!! A couple of things to enjoy with a joint

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJf2FQDl8Ig - the album version is also amazing

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqFiucWKo-8 - a little slow at times, but really interesting


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 7, 2012)

Well I am at 8 weeks sense seeing sex this week. Debating whether or not to chop another. Seeing alot of cloudy, some clear and a few amber. I have to examine thoroughly tomorrow. I did a minor flush about 10 days ago, and gave her only h20 + sweets up to Mon this week and been starving her since. Figuring I can at least cut the tops and let the lower growth go another week. The last one I did that too has filled in a bit more.

Pics are not great today...




The leaves are turning yellow, Im figuring from not having nutes for a while the plant is sucking all the energy out. Almost all the hairs have turned orange. 

The other one I am leaving til next sat, I just gave her a dose of nutes yesterday, going to flush tomorrow and let her dry out for the week.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 7, 2012)

Personally I see it as a good thing when the plants start to lose colour at the end of flower, as this is what would happen in nature. It loses the colour because t sucks all the leaves energy from sugars and starches stored in the leaves, which I believe add's to flavour, and strength as the plant has a final push to get fertilised knowing it's death is imminent. (i'm like 90% sure on that, but anyone feel free to correct me).

They look hella tastey  ... yeah that's right, I still use "hella"... what of it?!!


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 7, 2012)

Oh and my opinion, don't flush, just give them a full water with a drop of nutes (like5%) or molasses or something to help them break down what's left in the soil


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 7, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Oh and my opinion, don't flush, just give them a full water with a drop of nutes (like5%) or molasses or something to help them break down what's left in the soil


Well thats what I mean by flush.. I know most ppl say 3 x the pot size, but i just do 1 gal of light nutes then 1 gal of h20 + sweetener let it drain out and leave it for a week and call it a "flush". I stopped the nutes about 10 days ago on this one. The other I just fed so I will do my "flush" tomorrow, and maybe do a little h20 on tues

My first cut i ran 1 gal of h20 + sweets about 4 days before cutting, and i am getting some snap crackle when smoking the bigger buds. So I am trying what i mentioned this time to see what its like.
Also got a box to dry in, last time i just hung in my tent so it wasnt total darkness. The buds dry and shrink, i wasnt able to be here to check daily and they stayed hung to long. 
Going to leave the leaves on and hang it then trim and jar when it feels ready, prefer it to be a little damp rather than too dry...


----------



## ace720 (Sep 7, 2012)

hey everyone just saying whatsup. got a couple pics of my just starting buds and my super stretched clones


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 7, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> View attachment 2323979View attachment 2323980View attachment 2323981View attachment 2323982
> The auto flower Top 69 smokes like a dream with a very crisp taste and smooth hit. Nothing but compliments from my buddies
> who are hard at work enjoying the fruits of my labor lol! Anyway, the first two photos are the update on my outdoor bag seed
> adventure with a friend. They are definitely sativa dominant which I am looking forward to adding to the rotation.The Mazar Kush
> ...


Looks outstanding RC. I can't say enough about the curing process. The improvements to taste, smokability, and buzz are definitely noticeable. A bud smoked at one week cure and one smoked at 2 month cure hardly resemble each other. Once you are done burping and you think they are ready, seal them up in an airtight container (a mason jar is not actually airtight but works fine), and store them in a cool, dry, and dark place. Light, especially uv light will degrade thc, as will repeated exposure to air. I have small pint size mason jars to keep my smoking stash in and try to not disturb the curing bud unless I need to refill.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 7, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Well I am at 8 weeks sense seeing sex this week. Debating whether or not to chop another. Seeing alot of cloudy, some clear and a few amber. I have to examine thoroughly tomorrow. I did a minor flush about 10 days ago, and gave her only h20 + sweets up to Mon this week and been starving her since. Figuring I can at least cut the tops and let the lower growth go another week. The last one I did that too has filled in a bit more.
> 
> Pics are not great today...
> 
> ...


Looks great man! Buds look really fat and ripe. Chop time is always bittersweet, you get so used to looking at these beautiful girls, watching them fill out and reach their full potential. Then they are gone and you have nothing to look at. So you start a couple more and it begins anew. I think I need to do a perpetual grow.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 7, 2012)

I don't know if there are any thrill seekers out there but I have a feeling a few of these people no longer are.

[video=youtube;rWqlFCQB8xU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWqlFCQB8xU[/video]


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 7, 2012)

Damn bikinis just wont budge... Gotta give him credit for trying to get one to pop out...

LMAO




stoneslacker said:


> Chop time is always bittersweet, you get so used to looking at these beautiful girls, watching them fill out and reach their full potential. Then they are gone and you have nothing to look at. So you start a couple more and it begins anew.


Actually really looking forward to starting fresh... Between the nute issues and various other newbie mistakes I think this crop took a big hit. Hoping I can correct my mistakes next time and have nice clean green growth.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 7, 2012)

I went full perpetual and will get a harvest every two weeks until I decide to stop once these mazar ladies are finishing up. 
Takes a lot of time and effort but if you smoke a lot like I do it is difficult to keep supplied with just a 250w. But I also have 
a veg area under T5's so maybe that is cheating idk LOL


----------



## AP2K (Sep 7, 2012)

Haha can't be cheating bro! My new setup is a 250w HPS with a lil veg chamber in the closet. Hoping to harvest twice a month once I get it going.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 7, 2012)

ace720 said:


> hey everyone just saying whatsup. got a couple pics of my just starting buds and my super stretched clones
> View attachment 2325139View attachment 2325138View attachment 2325140View attachment 2325141



Yikes!! 

Got a Step ladder handy dood?


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 7, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> I don't know if there are any thrill seekers out there but I have a feeling a few of these people no longer are.
> 
> ]


None of that sort of grief when smoking a joint...a much safer pastime


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 7, 2012)

Right while curing is somewhat fresh, can I check a few things cos currently its my weak point, largely through not leaving enough smoke to cure each time. The few attempts I have had, the budd seems to smell funny for the first few days, and I get really worried and end up smoking the budd rather then lose it to mould.

I dry my budds for about 6-7 days, in pitch black, around 18 centigrade, with 4" extractor running 24/7. At this point the budds are mostly dry on the outside, but you can still feel a bit of softness when you squeeze, and the budds return to shape when you release.

Curing jars are from the fancy instant coffee I drink. Instead of screw tops, the top has a rubber bung which pops the lid on and off firmly creating an airtight seal. (800ml glass jars)

Budd stuck in the jars with ample free space and every 10-12 hours I burb (my method: open the lid and move the budds a little, leave to air for an hour, and re-seal)

Jars stored in cupboard, pitch black, and cool.

I'm sure I'm doing everything right, maybe I just need to let them dry a couple of days more first. Any thoughts??


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 7, 2012)

24g dry weight, well probably 21 without the stems. Just the tops of one plant so far. And it dried much to long..

Bud seemed like it would be heavier when growing.... LOL
View attachment 2325643

View attachment 2325644

1/2 for me, 1/2 for my silent partner...


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 8, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Right while curing is somewhat fresh, can I check a few things cos currently its my weak point, largely through not leaving enough smoke to cure each time. The few attempts I have had, the budd seems to smell funny for the first few days, and I get really worried and end up smoking the budd rather then lose it to mould.
> 
> I dry my budds for about 6-7 days, in pitch black, around 18 centigrade, with 4" extractor running 24/7. At this point the budds are mostly dry on the outside, but you can still feel a bit of softness when you squeeze, and the budds return to shape when you release.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have it right. I usually dry till the stems near the bud crack nicely, but dont snap through. I pack the buds fairly tight, I don't cram or stuff them in but I make sure the jars are nice and full. The buds will smell green the first couple weeks when you open them to burp. As long as they are dried enough the risk of mold is minimal just make sure the first couple weeks you burp them regularly and inspect for mold.

I usually burp every 8-14 hours the first couple weeks and leave the jars open for a couple hours at least. When you open the jars you can feel the moisture come to the surface of the buds, leave the jars open till you begin to feel a slight bit of dryness return to the outside of the bud then seal them up for another cycle. Always rotate your bud around in the jar when you burp them too. After a couple weeks you will notice a change in the smell and feel of the buds. Sample them here and check for consistency in the dryness and feel of the buds. Check the taste and feel of the smoke. If the buds feel like they could use some more burping and air do so. If things seem pretty good at this point seal them up for a month or so, trying not to crack the seal and sample too much.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 8, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> leave the jars open till you begin to feel a slight bit of dryness return to the outside of the bud then seal them up for another cycle.
> 
> If things seem pretty good at this point seal them up for a month or so, trying not to crack the seal and sample too much.


Thanks, I'm glad i've asked now, cos that first sentence is a little tip about knowing how long to leave the jars open...every day is a school day 

And I have loads of jars, so can put a weeks supply in each one, minimising disruption once fulling cured. I have my oldest friend coming down next weekend, and have a small jar curing just for him. He only smokes about once a month now, so has a low tolerance anyway, but I like my budd to really impress...which it does. Actually he went to Amsterdam last month, and couldn't wait to tell me that on his return he had a small rizzla joint of my weed, and still gut busted. It's things like that which make it all worthwhile


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 8, 2012)

10acjed said:


> 24g dry weight, well probably 21 without the stems. Just the tops of one plant so far. And it dried much to long..
> 
> Bud seemed like it would be heavier when growing.... LOL
> View attachment 2325643
> ...


That is a pretty steep price just to keep quiet lol. I usually smoke with my roommate and give him exclusive discounts but never give him any. 
I spend way too much time and money on my girls to give him some just for minding his own business. To each his own though if it works for 
you guys!


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 8, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> That is a pretty steep price just to keep quiet lol. I usually smoke with my roommate and give him exclusive discounts but never give him any.
> I spend way too much time and money on my girls to give him some just for minding his own business. To each his own though if it works for
> you guys!


Well its a bit different, the grow is at her place. Dear friend, dealing with cancer and crap insurance. She was growing some swag on the porch, i toll her she would be better just growing in the spare closet, we split the cost of everything...

So here we are


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 8, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Looks outstanding RC. I can't say enough about the curing process. The improvements to taste, smokability, and buzz are definitely noticeable. A bud smoked at one week cure and one smoked at 2 month cure hardly resemble each other. Once you are done burping and you think they are ready, seal them up in an airtight container (a mason jar is not actually airtight but works fine), and store them in a cool, dry, and dark place. Light, especially uv light will degrade thc, as will repeated exposure to air. I have small pint size mason jars to keep my smoking stash in and try to not disturb the curing bud unless I need to refill.


I use the same method as you, SS. I hang the buds until a stem will crack and break over instead of just bend and of course I use air circulation to help the drying. After jar curing(last year was about 2 weeks), I boil water in a sauce pan, with the Mason or Ball Qt. jar filled, but not packed, I rotate the bottom and sides of the jar in the boiling water, for about 45 seconds to a minute. This lowers the pressure on the inside of the jar. I use canning tongs to hold the opening/lip of the jar to rotate it. With the seal and thread ring already in place, I screw it down to just hand tight. In a very short time the tops will pop inward and seal. It seals out Oxygen, which is the cause of the trichromes breaking down (O2 and light are the enemy). The jars are then stored in a cool dark place. It has been 11 months since I "canned" my buds. I just opened the last Qt about a week ago. I unscrewed the lid and popped the seal...whooosh, the air rushes in and the sweet fresh aroma of Indica oozes out. I have also tried vaccume pack and freezer storage, which also eleminates excess O2 and preserves freshness. I like both methods, as both have worked well for me.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 8, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> Yikes!!
> 
> Got a Step ladder handy dood?[/QUOTE
> 
> L33, Mine did the exact same thing. While in veg with CFL's the nodes were about 1" apart, then at 5 weeks I switched to HPS 250W...holy mackeral...they shot up and got all stretched out. Now at 10 weeks(total), they are beginning to fill in a bit. Still look kinda thin and leggy though.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 8, 2012)

My girls are at 10 weeks...5wk veg...5wk flower. Two tents, one with two 105W 2700K and two t12 48" fixtures on earn end using 2700K for a total of 370 Watts. The #2 tent is same seed strain and age. Tent #2 is using 250W HPS and two 48" T12 floros 2700K for supplimental side light. Using GH micro and bloom, Lucas formula(sort of) 8 ml Micro 16ml Bloom/Gal. I feed aabout one time a week with enough ph adjusted H2o to run out the bottom. I think I am about 4 to 5 weeks out of chopping. I am in no hurry(I am lying) but I will let the trichroms and bud development decide when to harvest.[ATTACH=CONFIG

The 2 photos on the left are HPS...the three to the right are CFL grow. It is supposed to be 5 images. I think I got a couple repeat images of the HPS. One day I will learn how to use this darn PC.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 8, 2012)

I am leaving this one to go another week or so, reason being is her sister really started filling in, the calyxs are looking plump now, alot more so that this one..
View attachment 2326390View attachment 2326391

My first chop was too early, being I am at 8 weeks now, and this is supposedly an 8 - 10 week strain ill let her go a little more and watch for the calyxs to plump up.


Here is her sister, she is looking closer. Did 1 gal with light nute, and another gal of straight water today. Will keep an eye on her this week...

Gona be a pain trimming that burnt leaf off :-/


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 8, 2012)

@10acjed...lookin delecious..I can almost smell the bouquet from here....sniiiffff!


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 8, 2012)

Haven't been here for a bit .. here's an update. I've got my MM going again.. one MM plant LST'd and has been flowering for 5 weeks under the 250w CMH along with one of the clones that I swapped for (the guy started an NL from seed 23 years ago and has kept it going since with clones).

MM LST

  

NL



Another MM that was topped is under a 400w MH > 360w HPS conversion bulb (4 weeks flowering).



Got some clones going too.. three of each MM and NL.. oh yeah the little babies in front are Catnip 




Grazz


----------



## ace720 (Sep 8, 2012)

Looking good Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks Ace.. guess I have a lil catch-up to do here..


----------



## brettsog (Sep 9, 2012)

looking good grazz. want my buds to fill out like that


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 9, 2012)

Suup??

Well I am currently enjoying the fruits of my labour, so very tangy Blue Mystic nuggs. Bit of a disapointing harvest, could have let them go another couple of weeks, but wanted to get rid of a serious spidermite problem (still getting the odd fucker, but well under control). That said it's tastey and does the job, and the while the weight was low, I'm pretty sure it would have been about 40 grams, but was about an OZ.

Anyway the next 2 in my rotation are looking a bit worse for wear, can anyone help me with this??

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/561165-defs-worse-both.html


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 9, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Suup??
> 
> Well I am currently enjoying the fruits of my labour, so very tangy Blue Mystic nuggs. Bit of a disapointing harvest, could have let them go another couple of weeks, but wanted to get rid of a serious spidermite problem (still getting the odd fucker, but well under control). That said it's tastey and does the job, and the while the weight was low, I'm pretty sure it would have been about 40 grams, but was about an OZ.
> 
> ...


What ph do you run? It might be a def due to a N or K lockout caused by improper ph. I am pretty sure you run soil right?

Try a Clearex solution at 5.8 ph, 2 quarts per pot. Follow with at least 2 gallons of water per gallon pot size at 5.8-6.0 ph. Then follow with 1/2 to 3/4 str nutes at normal 6.3-6.8 ph. It's very similar to the popular "make it rain" technique where the flush at a slightly acidic ph causes the roots to go into wicking mode. A search for make it rain will provide more details.

Ph is vitaly important to indoor growing. IMO ph and ventilation are the 2 most overlooked factors that cause the most problems.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I realised that inconsistant pH form my cheap testing kit was limiting me, so I have recently invested in a top end pH meter. I run at 6.4-6.5 for veg then 6.6 early flour and 6.7 the last few weeks. This is to help take up the relevant nutes, according to this chart:

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/536207-i-think-toxity-perhaps-through.html --the first reply

I have read once before about the rain technique, but this was to help uptake the nutes afterwards cos the plants go into overdrive. But I can see that would also help the roots (though I don't know what wicking is). I've not done it because I was worried about causing nute lock out


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 9, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Thanks for your help. I realised that inconsistant pH form my cheap testing kit was limiting me, so I have recently invested in a top end pH meter. I run at 6.4-6.5 for veg then 6.6 early flour and 6.7 the last few weeks.


Speaking of Ph meters, has anyone used the Oakton http://www.amazon.com/Oakton-EcoTestr-Waterproof-Tester-Range/dp/B004G8PWAU/ref=zg_bs_393271011_5 

I need to upgrade my cheapo before starting my wonder womans... 
Thanks..


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 9, 2012)

http://www.getbluelab.com/shop/Bluelab+pH+Pen.html
This is what I recommend to the people who can afford it. Its very accurate and easy to calibrate to ensure accurate readings each time.
Set me back $115 at the local hydro store, but you can probably find it a little cheaper online. I think we can all agree that PH is a serious 
enough issue to invest in as you would a light or ventilation.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 10, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> http://www.getbluelab.com/shop/Bluelab+pH+Pen.html
> This is what I recommend to the people who can afford it. Its very accurate and easy to calibrate to ensure accurate readings each time.
> Set me back $115 at the local hydro store, but you can probably find it a little cheaper online. I think we can all agree that PH is a serious
> enough issue to invest in as you would a light or ventilation.


Thanks, it was only 20 more than the other on amazon so I ordered it.

Def think Ph is important, learned that the hard way.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh I remember it happened to us both around the same time.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 10, 2012)

Wow where is everyone at?


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 10, 2012)

Here!!

Hey Ace, I was meaning to ask you...I guess you have a few grows under your belt, and would notice the difference...did you notice any flavour difference going from BioBizz to chem's?


----------



## ace720 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Here!!
> 
> Hey Ace, I was meaning to ask you...I guess you have a few grows under your belt, and would notice the difference...did you notice any flavour difference going from BioBizz to chem's?


Oh yeah the taste from the biobizz was the shit, I mean really good. 
It always gave my plants a more frash taste. My buds don't tast bad now that I stopped 
using or anything. Just not as good. But now that I stop using it im not having any problems 
with my grows and I'm getting about an oz more a plant. For me the chemicals just work better
(for me) now that I understand them. But if you want to get a good taste and not worried about size
i say biobizz is some good shit.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 11, 2012)

In that case, I'll just try and sort out my feeding routine for the HPS, and go back to smaller pots with more regular watering, cos I do loves th taste I'm getting...there have even been occasions when my plants have gone from full strenght, to just water for 5 days, and still tasted better then anything else I find. I'm not into huge yield, just a good level of constantly stoned


----------



## brettsog (Sep 11, 2012)

just a little update for you guys. due to the smell and a complaint from a neighbour i have had to chop my plant until i can get something sorted for the odour issue im having. i did this on saturday, the buds have been hanging to dry. the stems today were cracking near the buds when i bent them so i cut the buds off and have jarred them up. i have already sprouted another seed so it will give me a few weeks to invest in something decent before i have to worry about the smell. im quite happy with the harvest i got. i still had a few weeks to go so its nowhere near what it should have been but dry weight is 70.9g from one plant  yay.

heres a couple pics


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 11, 2012)

Lookin good brettsog, shame you had the smell issues. What is the smell/taste like from your early chop? I think my first cut was early, and the taste & smell is rather "green"..

For smell I use ONA, works like a charm. 

Any tips on germinating seeds? 
I have 10 reg wonder womans I will be starting in a few weeks. 
Normally I use a damp paper towel in an open bag and put it in the top shelf of a dark closet for a couple days..


----------



## brettsog (Sep 11, 2012)

thanks man... it smells a little musky if im honest. and almost like tea. until you put your nose up close then a nice fruity smell comes through. the smell when it was growing was almost like ammonia. very strong, pungent. where i was pumping the air into my hallway near the front door, it was seeping out and causing issues.

with regards to germinating i have found rockwool to be pretty good. i just soak it in tap water then sit it in a little dish with a small amount of water in then pop seed in the hole. so far i have had 100% with it. they seem to pop out onto the surface with 2 days.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 11, 2012)

brettsog said:


> thanks man... it smells a little musky if im honest. and almost like tea. until you put your nose up close then a nice fruity smell comes through. the smell when it was growing was almost like ammonia. very strong, pungent. where i was pumping the air into my hallway near the front door, it was seeping out and causing issues.


Yeah mine have a very pungent smell growing, however after drying they got a real tea like or parcely smell & taste.. Am hoping its just from early cut or dried too long.




brettsog said:


> with regards to germinating i have found rockwool to be pretty good. i just soak it in tap water then sit it in a little dish with a small amount of water in then pop seed in the hole. so far i have had 100% with it. they seem to pop out onto the surface with 2 days.


I have been seeing them. Do they just go right into the tent under light like that?


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 11, 2012)

I find that theses are the nuts, had full 1" seedling 4days after putting the seedling in!! It used to take me longer then that just to get th seeds to pop. If you already have a propagator, the you can get just the Coir Pellets on ebay for next to nothing. What light are you useing to veg?? The 250?? I can't advise you on seedlng plant distant distance with a HPS, but CFL's as close as you can


----------



## brettsog (Sep 11, 2012)

i keep them in a dish in the grow space. lights are off at the minute. as soon as the coytoledons appear ill turn the lights on. should be tomorrow

ill be running 2 65w 6500k cfls for veg and the 250 for flower. this time im growing ak48  a nice short flowering period. going DWC again. using lucas formula. 

i have some jiffy pellets as well which i used for clones. got rid of 2 and have one on my window sill at the moment.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 11, 2012)

I'm germing one of my granddogy purp seeds. To go on my next grow. 
Dont know what I'm gonna do with the Jamaican Dream I have. 
Might put it outside and see what happens.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 11, 2012)

brettsog said:


> i keep them in a dish in the grow space. lights are off at the minute. as soon as the coytoledons appear ill turn the lights on. should be tomorrow
> 
> ill be running 2 65w 6500k cfls for veg and the 250 for flower. this time im growing ak48  a nice short flowering period. going DWC again. using lucas formula.
> 
> i have some jiffy pellets as well which i used for clones. got rid of 2 and have one on my window sill at the moment.


Sounds like pretty much the same set up as me. But I never started the seeds n darkness, not heard of that before. Oh and Cotyldons? Is that the little sperm tale?? I have some Aurora Indica seeds due this week (oh yeah and I've convinced my wife that if we have a daughter to call her Aurora, but not told her why  ) so this info could come in handy.

My first 6 months growing was AK48, it's fruity, strong, and a much better yielder then my current Blue Mystic. Seriously, they survived straight tap water, temps under 10 centigrade, little light, major light diruptions, over feed, shit soil.... and still did OK. Enjoy!


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Sep 11, 2012)

Howdy people, well i was gonna post but i smoked a Spliff whilst reading so am too Stoned now.. 

Laters


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 11, 2012)

brettsog said:


> with regards to germinating i have found rockwool to be pretty good. i just soak it in tap water then sit it in a little dish with a small amount of water in then pop seed in the hole. so far i have had 100% with it. they seem to pop out onto the surface with 2 days.


That's what I do too, I soak the rw starters in 5.0 ph water overnight or longer then just squeeze out the excess water, widen the little hole a bit, plop the seeds in and pinch the hole shut. I put these in a loosely covered tray on a heating pad (lowest setting) 100% success rate so far..

Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 11, 2012)

i guess im old school still using paper towel in a baggie in a dark warm spot.works everytime.had them pop less than a day.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 11, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> i guess im old school still using paper towel in a baggie in a dark warm spot.works everytime.had them pop less than a day.


Hey that's what I do.  I use the heating pad to with the
paper tw.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 11, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> i guess im old school still using paper towel in a baggie in a dark warm spot.works everytime.had them pop less than a day.


Tried n true....


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 11, 2012)

Yup, I'm a paper towel guy too. Not 100% but damn close to it. I had 3 failures out of my last 4 attmepts. All 3 were G13 seeds. Not impressed with their product so far.

Other than that pretty much 100%


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah, I agree "Go the way you know"... once you find something that works for, go with it.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 12, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> i guess im old school still using paper towel in a baggie in a dark warm spot.works everytime.


Yeah but how do you germ your seeds??


----------



## Leotime21 (Sep 12, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> i guess im old school still using paper towel in a baggie in a dark warm spot.works everytime.had them pop less than a day.


Same indeed brother. Worked for me


----------



## Mister Black (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi folks. I'm a CFL grower and I think I have a growing situation where I can now benefit from HPS lighting set up.

My set up is Secret Jardain 24inch x 24inch x 60 inch grow tent . I have exhaust fan with ducting on the top and A/C inlet ducting in at a lower level.

Have a couple of questions......

High temps are a real issue for me but I'm finding with all the CFL bulbs I have to use to get enough lumens it is plenty hot already I might as well use a HPS bulb cos it is a lot easier than fiddling around with multiple bulbs, chains, hooks, adjusting positions of a bunch of bulbs at get them 2-4 inches away as well as the spaghetti of wires this creates.

This is the one I'm thinking of buying

http://www.greenshorticulture.co.uk/categories/Grow-Lights/Grow-Light-Systems/Euro-Grow-Light/

Is this a good one to look at for entry level? Will it be easy to hang using hooks and chains from the ceiling of my small grow tent?

I'm looking at the whole package including bulb (sunmaster dual spectrum) by the way.

Is there one out there that will run significantly cooler than this one? For me cooler is always better.

Are there some basic rules for using HPS I should need to know?

Read the very top of this thread which talked about distance from plants and heard that one should only water with the HPS light off. Any more 'cardinal' rules I should know about?

The lighting package comes with ballast. Should I know anything more about using a light with ballast or is it just a case of 'plug and play'?

Any pointers would be appreciated. Quite excited and a little nervous about switching to HPS but I think it could be a good move cos I want to do 12/12's from seed and I think CFL's are not suited to that method of growing really.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 12, 2012)

whats up BLACK you on the right track, i have the same tent you have so you will be good with a 250.
its some a LOT cheaper on ebay tho(with both bulbs HPS&MH). all the HPS run about the same temp 
so dont worry about that but the MH is a lil cooler. i dont know of any rules to using the hps but 
i dont know anywhere ner all either. you can feed anytime (i do it as soon as the lights come on 
an im ok).yes the ballast is plug in and go, cant tell you about the yoyo things i been using this thing 
for a year 1/2 now and i still dont have mine right.
hope i helped some im sure someone can add a lot more. oh and if your gonna ues an AC you "shlod"
be ok with temps . i dont have an AC an i think im doing ok. my temps stay about 91 tho lol
im happy with what i get at the end so its all good


BEST OF LUCK WITH YA GROWING TO


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 12, 2012)

I have the exact same tent and find that it is too small for a 250 to run at optimal efficiency, but it does serve its purpose none the less. 
Read the first post on this thread to get general info to get you started so that we don't flood repetitive information that you can easily 
access.


----------



## brettsog (Sep 12, 2012)

i would nip to the hardware shop and get a small chain and 2 metal clip hooks. few pennies spent and much easier to work with than yoyo's lol. pain in the arse plastic shittty things


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 12, 2012)

brettsog said:


> i would nip to the hardware shop and get a small chain and 2 metal clip hooks. few pennies spent and much easier to work with than yoyo's lol. pain in the arse plastic shittty things


Word!!! I've never used easy rollers, much prefer solutions like this, feel stronger and more industrial


----------



## ActionHanks (Sep 12, 2012)

Got my new set up running and everything is looking smooth. Idk if anyone remembers, but I just upgraded from being a noob to a novice lol. Going to be starting up my 3rd run with a dimmable 250 soon, its at 175 watts right now. I also just moved from the gulf/atlantic coast up to the Canadian border. Temperatures are not an issue up here, i can get used to this shit. Pics up tonight


----------



## ace720 (Sep 12, 2012)

ActionHanks said:


> Got my new set up running and everything is looking smooth. Idk if anyone remembers, but I just upgraded from being a noob to a novice lol. Going to be starting up my 3rd run with a dimmable 250 soon, its at 175 watts right now. I also just moved from the gulf/atlantic coast up to the Canadian border. Temperatures are not an issue up here, i can get used to this shit. Pics up tonight


glad to hear you like the move,and we love pics here. lol


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 12, 2012)

New tent just setup =) 32*32*63 much closer to where I wanted to be as far as space.
The girls will be much more happy now that they can actually breathe a bit.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 12, 2012)

hey nice extra room is always good


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 12, 2012)

In my case it was required LOL but Im very happy with my investment.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 12, 2012)

My little guardian taking out a pest that was messing with the girls. We
knew there were spiders since the start, but this is the first encounter.
They have taken advantage of the free bugs and protection from the 
elements. I really do love nature


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 13, 2012)

I have 10 in my box, well probably 7 by now as I see one now and then walking around in the room. Only bug issue I have is gnats recently, may do a little neem this weekend if I see them...

One of my girls is looking rough, think I really messed her up, all the leaves are brown n crispy. Was thinking she would be ready by now, but its not so Im just letting it go and hoping for the best.
Picked a little nug off the bottom of the one I chopped last week, tasting a little better, but still needs another week.

This is my other one, still going. Starting to get cloudy, but still some clear and no amber yet so she is going another week. 
Figuring monday will be 9 weeks of flower, should be a 8 - 10 week strain....


----------



## ganjalibera (Sep 13, 2012)

'sup 10acjed, they look ready to me. I'd chop 'em if i was you


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 13, 2012)

10acjed said:


> One of my girls is looking rough, think I really messed her up, all the leaves are brown n crispy. Was thinking she would be ready by now, but its not so Im just letting it go and hoping for the best.
> Picked a little nug off the bottom of the one I chopped last week, tasting a little better, but still needs another week.


lol you think they look, bad, they look pretty tasty to me...check this out, now they are some sick ladies 

Glad you are getting a nicer flavour though, and being patient enough to wait a little longer


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 13, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I have 10 in my box, well probably 7 by now as I see one now and then walking around in the room. Only bug issue I have is gnats recently, may do a little neem this weekend if I see them...
> 
> One of my girls is looking rough, think I really messed her up, all the leaves are brown n crispy. Was thinking she would be ready by now, but its not so Im just letting it go and hoping for the best.
> Picked a little nug off the bottom of the one I chopped last week, tasting a little better, but still needs another week.
> ...


Beautiful 10acjed, looking frostylecious!!


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 13, 2012)

Hey clubbers it's been awhile, been absent but busy.

So a well due update....

I'm running SoG this time around, 6 BW in bloom, 6 more BW going into bloom on the 15th to start perpetual. Also have 3 mothers now, and switched my tents around. The line up is BW, NLxBB, and BBG.

The strain in the pics is BW, (Blue widow for the newer members). They are about 3 1/2 weeks, so I figured to share. Only bloom pics, because well.... veg is boring lol.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 13, 2012)

ganjalibera said:


> 'sup 10acjed, they look ready to me. I'd chop 'em if i was you



Did that with the first one, thinking it looked ready... Turned out loose fluffy and lacking in taste... 

Everyone says watch the trichs... I see no amber and plenty of clear... So I am waiting.. 
Pretty discouraging to have a jar full of fresh bud in the closet now that taste and smell like fresh lawn clippings...... Only saving grace is its gives a nice uplifting head high...

Maybe Im just spoiled and expecting too much from 250W....


Hettyman said:


> lol you think they look, bad, they look pretty tasty to me...check this out, now they are some sick ladies
> 
> Glad you are getting a nicer flavour though, and being patient enough to wait a little longer


Yeah those pics are the healtier one... Ill take some of the other this weekend. 

I have the lower half of the first one I cut that tastes blah, so I cut a little bud off it tuesday am, it was probably dry by yesterday afternoon. Still smells and tastes a little "green" but its better that the ones I cut of last week. Trichs are clear/cloudy. No amber yet...


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 13, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Did that with the first one, thinking it looked ready... Turned out loose fluffy and lacking in taste...
> 
> Everyone says watch the trichs... I see no amber and plenty of clear... So I am waiting..
> Pretty discouraging to have a jar full of fresh bud in the closet now that taste and smell like fresh lawn clippings...... Only saving grace is its gives a nice uplifting head high...
> ...


Don't believe breeder times unless you start the timing from the first bud set, which is usually around 2-2.5 weeks into bloom. This is why a general rule of thumb is whatever the breeder time is, add two weeks. That way you get a hell of a lot closer to a finished plant. Now this doesn't always work as there are different phenos in strains yada yada, but it'll get you closer to where you want to be as far as finishing times are concerned.

Not sure what you're working with as far as soil/hydro, setup etc. However I'll help as much as I can if you give me some info.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 13, 2012)

Sup Doobieus nice to see you around.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 13, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Don't believe breeder times unless you start the timing from the first bud set, which is usually around 2-2.5 weeks into bloom. This is why a general rule of thumb is whatever the breeder time is, add two weeks. That way you get a hell of a lot closer to a finished plant. Now this doesn't always work as there are different phenos in strains yada yada, but it'll get you closer to where you want to be as far as finishing times are concerned.
> 
> Not sure what you're working with as far as soil/hydro, setup etc. However I'll help as much as I can if you give me some info.


Yeah I am going by first budset not switching... Its midway through week 8 of an 8 - 10 week strain...

Only issue is breeder is unknown, got lucky and found 3 seeds in a z i got. Supposedly its Bruce Banner # 3, but cant be 100%.. So best thing I can go on is trichs.. Looks are decieving, the yellow leaves are from nute burn, not maturity.. Beginner mistakes...


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 13, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Hey clubbers it's been awhile, been absent but busy.
> 
> So a well due update....
> 
> ...


Lovely ladies you have there, Doobieus. Looking frosty at 3 1/2 weeks. Beautyliscious. This obviously isn't your first rodeo. Allow me to introduce myself, a noob to inside gardens, first inside grow last year. I have grown outside on a small scale for personal use since 1967, so that makes me old as a Dinosaur. Learned a lot reading in RIU, and from the good people in the 250W club, so hoping I don't make as many mistakes as last year. Welcome back, your rep proceeds you.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 13, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Sup Doobieus nice to see you around.


Nice to be around lol and thanks Ace .



10acjed said:


> Yeah I am going by first budset not switching... Its midway through week 8 of an 8 - 10 week strain...
> 
> Only issue is breeder is unknown, got lucky and found 3 seeds in a z i got. Supposedly its Bruce Banner # 3, but cant be 100%.. So best thing I can go on is trichs.. Looks are decieving, the yellow leaves are from nute burn, not maturity.. Beginner mistakes...


Strawberry D x OGK, well she's gotta be taking on the SD more imho. A good visual to check on top of trichomes is the pistils and calyxes. Towards the end you will get a final swell (most don''t get that far or notice), when this happens your pistils will recede into the calyxes because of the calyxes swelling over. It's a very good indicator of maturity, if you know what to look for.

As far as nute burn, Clearex or DIY Clearex is your best bet for flushing those babies out. It is my friend, your friend and every grower's friend lol. 

We all started somewhere, no problem being a beginner. Imho everyone will always be a beginner in some shape or form, growing is an art. Art is always changing, evolving and we all know you cannot master something that continuously changes .



Dr. Kundilini said:


> Lovely ladies you have there, Doobieus. Looking frosty at 3 1/2 weeks. Beautyliscious. This obviously isn't your first rodeo. Allow me to introduce myself, a noob to inside gardens, first inside grow last year. I have grown outside on a small scale for personal use since 1967, so that makes me old as a Dinosaur. Learned a lot reading in RIU, and from the good people in the 250W club, so hoping I don't make as many mistakes as last year. Welcome back, your rep proceeds you.


Hello Dr. welcome firstly and secondly nice quote you have, fan of poetry I'm assuming?

No this is not my first rodeo, or my last lol. Thank you for the kind words, especially coming from someone with loads more years under their belt than I. No I'm not calling you old either lol. Hope to see some great stuff from you. As always if you ever need advice just ask, I try to answer everyone's questions to the best of my ability and experience. I'm sure you're golden, but you never know little things here and there do pop up at times.

 My rep precedes me? Wow making me blush there Doc, that is quite flattering lol.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 13, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Towards the end you will get a final swell (most don''t get that far or notice), when this happens your pistils will recede into the calyxes because of the calyxes swelling over. It's a very good indicator of maturity, if you know what to look for.


Yeah but when you do actually wait those extra 10-14 days, you definitly see the difference


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 13, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Strawberry D x OGK, well she's gotta be taking on the SD more imho. A good visual to check on top of trichomes is the pistils and calyxes. Towards the end you will get a final swell (most don''t get that far or notice), when this happens your pistils will recede into the calyxes because of the calyxes swelling over. It's a very good indicator of maturity, if you know what to look for.
> 
> As far as nute burn, Clearex or DIY Clearex is your best bet for flushing those babies out. It is my friend, your friend and every grower's friend lol.
> 
> We all started somewhere, no problem being a beginner. Imho everyone will always be a beginner in some shape or form, growing is an art. Art is always changing, evolving and we all know you cannot master something that continuously changes .


Thanks man. Yeah I had some issues early on not having a Ph meter, then when I tried to correct it I was over zelous and brought it up to high. I use str8 fox farm ocean forest, and using the floranova nutes..

They are close, the calyxs are swelling.. couple more days I think...


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 14, 2012)

Hey Dr Kundi, how's it going??

I was in my Hydro shop (on the south coast, half way up a hill) yesterday, and a guy about 60 years old was buying a couple of 250 bulbs. I remember thinking to myself "old school hippy, prob grown in his garden for years and now updating" and hoping that turn out like that in 30 years. Don't suppose it's a really small world, and that was you??


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 14, 2012)

Well I cut a little bud off the one I posted the pics of, the calyxs are pretty fat. Going to see what it tastes like tomorrow and decide whether or not to chop. Probably going to chop the rest of the other one too, she looks just as mature.

The other one I will posts some pics of and see what you guys think. I may have messed her up tho. I was thinking that she was going to be ready but the calyxs really didnt fill in yet. I had stopped the nutes and flushed, then was starving her a bit thinking it was time to chop. Now all the leaves are brown n crisp, but there has not been any swelling and the trichs are not as noticable on the buds.. 



Really ready to clean up everything and start from scratch with my Wonder Womans. New Ph Pen is here today, def not going to mess with anything. Ph will be 6.5 all the way through, and a simple schedule.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 14, 2012)

The taste will be horrible tommorrow and still taste of plant if only quick dried over night. Flavours don't come out till day 5 or 6 drying.

If you have run them low on nutes to the point of damage, i'm pretty sure it'll taste ok when dried


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 14, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Well I cut a little bud off the one I posted the pics of, the calyxs are pretty fat. Going to see what it tastes like tomorrow and decide whether or not to chop. Probably going to chop the rest of the other one too, she looks just as mature.
> 
> The other one I will posts some pics of and see what you guys think. I may have messed her up tho. I was thinking that she was going to be ready but the calyxs really didnt fill in yet. I had stopped the nutes and flushed, then was starving her a bit thinking it was time to chop. Now all the leaves are brown n crisp, but there has not been any swelling and the trichs are not as noticable on the buds..
> 
> ...


Hope you enjoy the convenience and accuracy of your pen as much as I do mine


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 14, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> The taste will be horrible tommorrow and still taste of plant if only quick dried over night. Flavours don't come out till day 5 or 6 drying.
> 
> If you have run them low on nutes to the point of damage, i'm pretty sure it'll taste ok when dried


Thats what my first cut tastes like... 22g of it.. grrr.... Dried it 6 days, was too long buds are all crispy n dry.

Have a box all set up for this time tho, small 8" fan to pull air, then jars for curing.

I had picked a little bud of the other small one that I cut the tops on already, took 2 days and it was dry enough to smoke, tasted decent at first, and a little better today after sitting in a jar over night.
This one wasnt run low and damaged, just some effects of the nute issues throughout its life..

Going to give a good look with the scope and decide in the morn what to do.. But most likely will be chopping her down i think.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 14, 2012)

Thought this might help our newer growers. Have fun, and you're welcome . You'll eventually be able to do it by eye and feel, this will help you understand/experience what you're looking for so you can. One thing though, when it says 55-60% make sure to start lowering the rh between these %'s. You can go drier dependent on your taste, just do it slowly.



Simon said:


> This method is particularly effective for folks who are starting out, those looking to maximize quality in a shorter period of time, and folks who's like to produce a connoisseur-quality product each and every time with no guesswork involved.
> 
> It's a very simple and effective process:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 14, 2012)

That is really really helpful, thank you, even if you are stealing someone else's work


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 14, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> That is really really helpful, thank you, even if you are stealing someone else's work


I don't consider it stealing when I quoted the user name, which in turn gives credit to the og author. Hence why I quoted it, I just added my personal .02 to it. You're welcome though.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 14, 2012)

10acjed, sounds like maybe the room the drying box was in was too hot?? We had a heat wave in the UK recently, and I had real efforts keeping the room in my house cool. From memory 17-18 centigrade is spot on, less then 15 is high chance of mould/rott, and over 20 is a bit too hot and quick drying. Most of my harvests at these temps have been about spot on after 6-7 days, with just a little moisture inside for jar curing. However some growers leave there plants with no water for the last week or so.

What I do love about budd is how good it gets in the couple of days it goes from still being plant life to nearly dried budd


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 14, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> I don't consider it stealing when I quoted the user name, which in turn gives credit to the og author. Hence why I quoted it, I just added my personal .02 to it. You're welcome though.


I know I know, I get you were openly sharing his knowledge, not stealing...jus messin.

I have to admit, I'm pretty sure you've helped on my posts earlier in my grow career, but with a different avatar


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 14, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I know I know, I get you were openly sharing his knowledge, not stealing...jus messin.
> 
> I have to admit, I'm pretty sure you've helped on my posts earlier in my grow career, but with a different avatar


Lol good deal, my bad.

Well I've only had 3 main avatars, Edward scissorhands, caddyshack gopher behind buds (made that gif), and this Ted one (made this gif too).

I may have not sure though, I've helped or least think I've helped a lot of people over the years. Plus my memory sucks lol, I can't even remember where I put my damn lighter half the time. Really puts a downer when you're trying to get ripped lol.

Hopefully I helped you out lol, if it was me though.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 14, 2012)

Definitely the caddy shack gopher and budds. Funnily enough, II watched that film on tele this week, and didn't laugh once, the whole way through...I guess some things just don't hold up over time.

Thats why you need at least 3 lighters at any one time, so as you wander round smoking, and putting them down, you soon end up stumbling across one rather then spend ages hunting round, getting frustrated and killing the buzz derived from the first half of your unlit joint


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2mFyBxldl-Q (skip to 1:20) that's what you get for stealing the life out of my plants!! I have some of these on order and can't wait


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 14, 2012)

now that was some shit.very nice.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey how is everyone ? Just stopping by to say hi.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 15, 2012)

Good thanks, it's a nice sunny morning, I'm already back from work with a J and a cup of tea 

Yourself??


----------



## ace720 (Sep 15, 2012)

Oh I'm good. Just woke up and about to smoke one now


----------



## ace720 (Sep 15, 2012)

hello everyone hpoe you all are good. got some more pics, in the middle of week 3 and i guess im still 
doing good..... plants not dead lol.
still got the clones in there to


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 15, 2012)

Lookin good ace...

Heres my damaged girl.. Left her be for a couple more days, gave her nutes mid week so I just gave her a minor flush and some h20. Hope for the best..

View attachment 2335441View attachment 2335442




And here is the rest of the one I cut the tops on last week, and my other girl.. MMMM tasty...

View attachment 2335451View attachment 2335452
View attachment 2335447View attachment 2335448




All in the box drying, 8" fan on low pulling at the top. Temp is 72f and humidity is about 50%.. Best I can get it.. Boxed is all closed up, jars are ready...

View attachment 2335450View attachment 2335449



Oh yeah, and my Sativa... Couple more weeks for her... Believe it or not I had no nute issues with her until just this week, when I went away she missed a cycle, and I think i shocked her when I feed. I flushed, RO was 6.5 so I gave her some food...

View attachment 2335454View attachment 2335455


----------



## ace720 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey thanks 10acjed. I'm trying. I see your doing good your self
got a lot to smoke there. Can I come over? Lol JK'in


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 15, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Definitely the caddy shack gopher and budds. Funnily enough, II watched that film on tele this week, and didn't laugh once, the whole way through...I guess some things just don't hold up over time.
> 
> Thats why you need at least 3 lighters at any one time, so as you wander round smoking, and putting them down, you soon end up stumbling across one rather then spend ages hunting round, getting frustrated and killing the buzz derived from the first half of your unlit joint


Lol yeah just like the cute little furry bastard, plus my gf loves that movie. 3 lighters? Yeah don't think it'd work, I manage to lose a 5 pack easily. My puppy loves stealing and hiding them too, so that doesn't help. Found her stash under our side table in the corner of the living room and under one of our rolling hampers. Friggin' 7 lighters man, the lil shit , love her to pieces though.



ace720 said:


> Hey how is everyone ? Just stopping by to say hi.


Just got done watering and chilling, waiting for the gf to come home and have some din din yum!! I'm making home made from scratch crispy chicken strips w/ honey mustard (also home made) and a side of country cubed roasted potatoes and veggies. Not sure if I'm going to do green beans, corn or a small salad yet. Top it off with more home made goodness, dessert is my chocolate chunky cookies .



ace720 said:


> hello everyone hpoe you all are good. got some more pics, in the middle of week 3 and i guess im still
> doing good..... plants not dead lol.
> still got the clones in there to
> 
> View attachment 2335140View attachment 2335132View attachment 2335134View attachment 2335136View attachment 2335138View attachment 2335150View attachment 2335312


Looks good, yay bud porn!! Everyone loves to see trichome frosty goodness, great work Ace keep it up !! Oh yeah and fix your blinds in pic 5  lol.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 15, 2012)

ace720 said:


> I see your doing good your self
> got a lot to smoke there. Can I come over? Lol JK'in


I second that idea Ace lol.


----------



## plantz (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey guys i used to grow but am just now getting back in. Definitely going with a 250. Ive been trying to find a good system and i came across an enclosed system. Here is a link http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunburst-sbe250-hpsmh-grow-light-eballast-p-3709.html

Just wanted to get some opinions on it. It is an e-ballast so all of the heat will be coming from the lamp, not the ballast. Those give off almost no heat. Also going with fox farms light warrior soil, fox farms nutes, big bud for veg and tiger bloom/big bloom for flowering. 

Also been shopping around for a good cheap 4'' inline fan. My biggest issue with inline fans is the NOISE! i had one before that was really loud and i want to avoid that this time. I found a nice ventech for $60 ($34 + shipping) on amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KMOJPK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A2RE9P12YH19TJ and i also am getting a 3 speed active air fan speed controller to throttle the fan back in case it is too loud. Could someone help an old grower get back in? Want to do it right.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 16, 2012)

So Ace has the SoG thing going on too....and in wonderful small pots, congrats on doing that and keepng them healthy looking.

I've done loads of experimenting with plant quantity over plant size, topping and LST, and I have to say, the best plants I have been small plants, untrained in 2litre pots. This is the result shown in my avatar pic... one very small lady that produced 14g dried, and was the best tasting strongest harvest yet. I guess that this is due to the whole plant being in good range of the bulb, and the regular watering in the smaller pots allowing very precise nute control.

I kept reading that I should use 2-3 gallon pots, yet everytime I have done this, I have had more problems with feeding then ever before, and despite lettng the ladies get much maturer, they still take a full week to clear the pots if I fill them. Instead I am feeding just 400ml each every 2 or 3 days, and not soaking the soil...A great example of "THERE ARE NO RIGHT ANSWERS, ONLY WHAT'S RIGHT FOR YOU AND YOUR GROW"...I see so much sweeping blanket advice on RIU, that just doesn't apply to the specific grow in mention.

I hope you are all enjoying, or have enjoyed your Sunday morning, depending on continent


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 16, 2012)

plantz said:


> Also been shopping around for a good cheap 4'' inline fan. My biggest issue with inline fans is the NOISE! i had one before that was really loud and i want to avoid that this time. I found a nice ventech for $60 ($34 + shipping) on amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KMOJPK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A2RE9P12YH19TJ and i also am getting a 3 speed active air fan speed controller to throttle the fan back in case it is too loud. Could someone help an old grower get back in? Want to do it right.


I use a 4" TT fan made by "Vents" which with my tent in the bedroom, and the door shut, you have to stand pretty much right against the door to hear it, and then it's a very low hum. This is more then acceptable for me, cos both my wife and I know its there, and if we have guests, the slightest bit of background noise covers it. But it depends on your situation and set up. I must admit, I have had to make sure that it's off over night and only a small circulating fan runs, cos I couldn't sleep with it in the room.

Alternatively, you could always wrap some of this around the fan, or build a muffle box using this and wood:
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=foam+soundproofing&_sacat=0&_odkw=noise+cancelling+foam&_osacat=0


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 16, 2012)

Doobs - I have to admit at the end credits, when he is dancing, that was the closest I got to laughing, but still only a smile 

And if your current location is indeed my imagination, I suggest you vacate, immediately, cos shit is about to get real ugly!!


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 16, 2012)

plantz said:


> Hey guys i used to grow but am just now getting back in. Definitely going with a 250. Ive been trying to find a good system and i came across an enclosed system. Here is a link http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/sunburst-sbe250-hpsmh-grow-light-eballast-p-3709.html
> 
> Just wanted to get some opinions on it. It is an e-ballast so all of the heat will be coming from the lamp, not the ballast. Those give off almost no heat. Also going with fox farms light warrior soil, fox farms nutes, big bud for veg and tiger bloom/big bloom for flowering.
> 
> Also been shopping around for a good cheap 4'' inline fan. My biggest issue with inline fans is the NOISE! i had one before that was really loud and i want to avoid that this time. I found a nice ventech for $60 ($34 + shipping) on amazon http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005KMOJPK/ref=ox_sc_act_title_2?ie=UTF8&smid=A2RE9P12YH19TJ and i also am getting a 3 speed active air fan speed controller to throttle the fan back in case it is too loud. Could someone help an old grower get back in? Want to do it right.


The setup deal is nice, but the only thing I'd look more into is whether or not you want the glass/air cool option because it costs extra.

I hang my larger fan from the wire shelf in my closet with thick rubber tow straps. It really depends on what kind of noise you're referring to. There's vibration and air movement. So if you're having vibration noise, the rubber straps should kill it and no vibration should be felt in the closet rod or w/e you hang it from. If it is air movement noise then you're going to want to invest in a duct muffler or do what Hetty said with the boxes. You're going to want to get a 4 to 6 inch reducer for this, the larger diameter of the 6 inch plus the box should kill any air noise. Insulation for ducting (the insulation with the silver jacket) will also help with both vibration and air noise.

I like Ocean forest personally, but to each is their own. If you're going with FF nutrients, go ahead and get both trios. The macro (which is what you put) and the micro, which is Open Sesame, Beasty Bloomz and Cha Ching. Also pick up some Clearex by botanicare or look up Grazzmon's link to DIY Clearex.



Hettyman said:


> I've done loads of experimenting with plant quantity over plant size, topping and LST, and I have to say, the best plants I have been small plants, untrained in 2litre pots. This is the result shown in my avatar pic... one very small lady that produced 14g dried, and was the best tasting strongest harvest yet. I guess that this is due to the whole plant being in good range of the bulb, and the regular watering in the smaller pots allowing very precise nute control.
> 
> I kept reading that I should use 2-3 gallon pots, yet everytime I have done this, I have had more problems with feeding then ever before, and despite lettng the ladies get much maturer, they still take a full week to clear the pots if I fill them. Instead I am feeding just 400ml each every 2 or 3 days, and not soaking the soil...A great example of "THERE ARE NO RIGHT ANSWERS, ONLY WHAT'S RIGHT FOR YOU AND YOUR GROW"...I see so much sweeping blanket advice on RIU, that just doesn't apply to the specific grow in mention.
> 
> I hope you are all enjoying, or have enjoyed your Sunday morning, depending on continent


I have done experimenting as well, and have found that the larger pots (3-5 gallons) work better for LST/SCRoG. Regular growing it's best to start off in smaller pots, transplant, then bloom with 1-3 gallon pots. SoG, of course small square pots. I also found that root growth additives/nutrients are a MUST for larger pots. That's what has worked for me, but I will agree "THERE ARE NO RIGHT ANSWERS, ONLY WHAT'S RIGHT FOR YOU AND YOUR GROW" like I always say different tokes for different folks. 

I agree and disagree with the sweeping blanket advice. I think all advice and information is worth looking into regardless if it pertains or not. I also feel that advice or not, a grower should research it. This way they find what DOES work for them. I do agree that it can be frustrating sorting through everything, especially for newer growers but cest la vie.

My Sunday is going well, hope yours went well .



Hettyman said:


> Doobs - I have to admit at the end credits, when he is dancing, that was the closest I got to laughing, but still only a smile
> 
> And if your current location is indeed my imagination, I suggest you vacate, immediately, cos shit is about to get real ugly!!


Actually I really don't like movies/TV. That's my gf's gig, if I do watch something it's something I can learn from. Other than that I'm a hands on kind of gal, feel that age will rot my brain enough without adding TV and movies lol. Thankfully I still got plenty of years ahead of me, well hopefully lol.

It's okay I like entertainment *grabs popcorn* .


----------



## ace720 (Sep 16, 2012)

shit i love reading EVERYTHING on thie site its pretty entertaining. lol even if i dont or cant use some of the info.
ppl have some really heated conversations on here.


----------



## plantz (Sep 16, 2012)

Not sure if anyone saw my post i think it got buried ; (


----------



## ace720 (Sep 16, 2012)

Plantz read #6592 she responded


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 16, 2012)

I also replied on #6590

Sometimes its entertaining to read the exchanges between ppl on here, but I get really pissed off when someone asks for help, and you see some insecure man-child (it never seems to be women) has posted "those plants look jank, give up and start again" or "buy a 1000w with cooltube and build a 10x10 room", when the poster clearer stated he is trying a stealth grow while living at his nans or something. Really, why waste your time posting that shit, either help, or shut up and smoke another joint, or watch your ladies grow or both 

I'm more of a music listener, but need movies every now and then to switch off, and forget the world, even all the budd I can consume doesn't seem to chill things at the mo


----------



## plantz (Sep 16, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Plantz read #6592 she responded


Total retard moment not sure why i didnt see those! thanks


Hettyman said:


> I also replied on #6590
> 
> Sometimes its entertaining to read the exchanges between ppl on here, but I get really pissed off when someone asks for help, and you see some insecure man-child (it never seems to be women) has posted "those plants look jank, give up and start again" or "buy a 1000w with cooltube and build a 10x10 room", when the poster clearer stated he is trying a stealth grow while living at his nans or something. Really, why waste your time posting that shit, either help, or shut up and smoke another joint, or watch your ladies grow or both
> 
> I'm more of a music listener, but need movies every now and then to switch off, and forget the world, even all the budd I can consume doesn't seem to chill things at the mo


Hey hetty thanks for taking the time to help me and give me some pointers, i greatly appreciate it. btw were you referring to me as an insecure man-child? i dont think you were but if you were im sure your not far off lol


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 16, 2012)

No no no, not at all, unlike many other threads, the 250 club doesn't seem to have any attitude. I guess ppl with a 250 must be level headed, sensible, and self-assured


----------



## ActionHanks (Sep 16, 2012)

I said I'd up load pictures, but I had a much more personable weekend than I normally like. Constant unexpected stop bys at the house is always fun, until you have the good creeping around lol


----------



## plantz (Sep 16, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> No no no, not at all, unlike many other threads, the 250 club doesn't seem to have any attitude. I guess ppl with a 250 must be level headed, sensible, and self-assured


yah it must be all that heat getting to their heads


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 16, 2012)

6 & 7 Weeks... (please excuse the poor quality of some of the pics, using my backup camera )

MM under HPS Conversion (6 weeks)



MM under 250watt CMH (7 weeks)



NL? under 250watt CMH (7 weeks) These are the clones I got from my old skool buddy, he's been cloning and re-cloning these for 25+ years (his latest estimate) from seeds that were brought from Holland. I rushed these a bit because I didn't have any room to veg but I have some real nice clones from them that will be going in when the MM are finished in a few weeks..  



Clones



Grazz


----------



## ace720 (Sep 16, 2012)

Got to say again looking really nice THE GRAZZ MAN lol. Hey how many 250 lights you have? 
I ask cuz that's a lot of plants


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 16, 2012)

Very nice girls Grazz.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 17, 2012)

Grazz, those leaves look so healthy for weeks 6 and 7, and so do the budds come to think of it, but that lovely consistent green is what I'm hoping to keep with my next 2 just hitting 12/12. Well done sir!!


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 17, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Strawberry D x OGK, well she's gotta be taking on the SD more imho.


Think you made a pretty good call that one Doobieus, the little nug i cut early to test was ready this am. Very fuely with a hint of skunk.
Much better smell and taste. Getting excited about this chop.

The rest is still in the box, still pretty damp, but its only been 2 days lol... I did not trim the leaves, just plucked the dead ones off. So they will take a little longer to dry, but I wanted to try it this way and see how they come out. 

Picking up a couple hygrometers today, FYI they carry them at pet stores for those like myself who like to fly below the radar.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Sometimes its entertaining to read the exchanges between ppl on here, but I get really pissed off when someone asks for help, and you see some insecure man-child (it never seems to be women) has posted "those plants look jank, give up and start again" or "buy a 1000w with cooltube and build a 10x10 room", when the poster clearer stated he is trying a stealth grow while living at his nans or something.
> 
> I'm more of a music listener, but need movies every now and then to switch off, and forget the world, even all the budd I can consume doesn't seem to chill things at the mo


Ah see that's just trolling bs right there. Some people's kids.... smh. Screw em', life goes on.

I'm a music/art person too, but every now and again I'll watch a movie with the gf. Although the movie the notebook wanted to make me off myself, no offense to those who like it. So damn depressing lol.



Hettyman said:


> No no no, not at all, unlike many other threads, the 250 club doesn't seem to have any attitude. I guess ppl with a 250 must be level headed, sensible, and self-assured


Snap circle, and a head shake  jk. This is why I frequent this thread the most, seems to be the more peaceful of threads lol.



Grazzmon said:


> 6 & 7 Weeks... (please excuse the poor quality of some of the pics, using my backup camera )
> 
> MM under HPS Conversion (6 weeks)
> View attachment 2337062
> ...


There he is!! GRAZZ!!!!  and one for the misses too =P. Glad to see you back, find any good eats?



10acjed said:


> Think you made a pretty good call that one Doobieus, the little nug i cut early to test was ready this am. Very fuely with a hint of skunk.
> Much better smell and taste. Getting excited about this chop.
> 
> The rest is still in the box, still pretty damp, but its only been 2 days lol... I did not trim the leaves, just plucked the dead ones off. So they will take a little longer to dry, but I wanted to try it this way and see how they come out.
> ...


Glad to see it's working itself out, that's always good news.

Make sure to test them out, always good to test them out before throwing them in a jar of herb. Lol easier to return, if needed .

Make sure the dry box stays at a good RH % as well. I'm not sure if you know this already or not. So I'll just throw it in, make sure you cure in a dark area. No light during dry or cure.


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 17, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Got to say again looking really nice THE GRAZZ MAN lol. Hey how many 250 lights you have?
> I ask cuz that's a lot of plants


Thanks Ace.. I have to admit that the 6 week girl is under a MH>HPS conversion bulb (yeah mon, thats just one plant.. ) The 7 week girls are under 1 250w Ceramic Metal Halide.. I'll get some better pics today but the MM girl in there has been LST'd and I put the two clones in because I thought they would fit..



RCgrowerman said:


> Very nice girls Grazz.


Thanks RC 



Hettyman said:


> Grazz, those leaves look so healthy for weeks 6 and 7, and so do the budds come to think of it, but that lovely consistent green is what I'm hoping to keep with my next 2 just hitting 12/12. Well done sir!!


Thanks Hetty, it must be the strain bc I always seem to have that nice deep green..



Doobieus said:


> There he is!! GRAZZ!!!!  and one for the misses too =P. Glad to see you back, find any good eats?


Doob!!!  and one for ur GF =P. Oh yeah.. found some eats, but now I seem to have a hankering for fried Kimchee and Kimchee soup with the little dumplings.. 

Grazz


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Doob!!!  and one for ur GF =P. Oh yeah.. found some eats, but now I seem to have a hankering for fried Kimchee and Kimchee soup with the little dumplings..
> 
> Grazz


Lol hugs woo!! Hmmm I wonder why .


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 17, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Picking up a couple hygrometers today, FYI they carry them at pet stores for those like myself who like to fly below the radar.


I like this very much, not so much worried about hidiing under the radar, but I did find this:
http://www.petsathome.com/shop/digital-hygrometer-by-exo-terra-28247 which seems very reasonable, and I like the idea of the moveable sensor on a cable, which lead me to find this:

http://www.petsathome.com/shop/digital-thermometer-by-exo-terra-28245

which means that I can test the temps all around the tent, particularly the top of the canopy and light distance, air flow etc

Good tip 10acjed!! (I really need to find an acceptable way to abrreviate your name: 10ac, or just AC mybe lol)


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 17, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks Hetty, it must be the strain bc I always seem to have that nice deep green..



Yeah but its the skills not the strain that keeps them that green, and not discoloured and gnarled from burns and defs


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2012)

Hetty you could probably find a thermometer/hygrometer with a probe for about as much at a garden store. I know mine was around 20 to 30 USD.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 17, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Hetty you could probably find a thermometer/hygrometer with a probe for about as much at a garden store. I know mine was around 20 to 30 USD.


Thanks, but I actually drive past one of these particular pet stores daily, and my local garden centre use to give me dirty looks when I went in to buy soil, or even when I bought Orchid food, which was actually for my wifes Orchid!! (I tried to explain that the NPK was almost identical to my BioBizz which she was welcome to use, but hey, women know best!  )


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 17, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Hetty you could probably find a thermometer/hygrometer with a probe for about as much at a garden store. I know mine was around 20 to 30 USD.


 blah blah blah blah...


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 17, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> blah blah blah blah...


RB is in da house..lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 17, 2012)

Better Pics...

MM 7 weeks




NL? 7 Weeks


MM 6 Weeks (HPS)






Grazz


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 17, 2012)

Greeting friends and neighbors. Just got back from a weekend trip. Catching up on the posts. Hope everyones girls are doing well. I seem to have recurring gnats. I watered using NEEM last week. Maybe the couple hundred dead gnats in the water trays were from last week. I don't see any live ones today. I took everything out, cleanded the tent with alcohol and lysol, now satisfied that there are no critters chewing on my ladies. I did find a Sciarid Fly carcus, with a strange growth on it. Through a hand scope I saw tiny stem like growths with a ball on the tip..I am thinking some kind of mold..couldn't find anything on the www that looked like it. Any Ideas, you guys?? This was in the saucer that catches the run off from watering the soil. My humidity ranges from 45 to 55...it has spiked to 60% but I had overwatered and it was about 86F in the grow tent that day. I have since improved ventilation. It is good to be back...I missed my girls.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Thanks, but I actually drive past one of these particular pet stores daily, and my local garden centre use to give me dirty looks when I went in to buy soil, or even when I bought Orchid food, which was actually for my wifes Orchid!! (I tried to explain that the NPK was almost identical to my BioBizz which she was welcome to use, but hey, women know best!  )


Don't fuck with a woman's orchids, it's like fucking with her emotions lol!!



racerboy71 said:


> blah blah blah blah...


Ahhh my favorite smart ass decided to pop in. 



He gets super hugs because he rocks like that.



Dr. Kundilini said:


> Greeting friends and neighbors. Just got back from a weekend trip. Catching up on the posts. Hope everyones girls are doing well. I seem to have recurring gnats. I watered using NEEM last week. Maybe the couple hundred dead gnats in the water trays were from last week. I don't see any live ones today. I took everything out, cleanded the tent with alcohol and lysol, now satisfied that there are no critters chewing on my ladies. I did find a Sciarid Fly carcus, with a strange growth on it. Through a hand scope I saw tiny stem like growths with a ball on the tip..I am thinking some kind of mold..couldn't find anything on the www that looked like it. Any Ideas, you guys?? This was in the saucer that catches the run off from watering the soil. My humidity ranges from 45 to 55...it has spiked to 60% but I had overwatered and it was about 86F in the grow tent that day. I have since improved ventilation. It is good to be back...I missed my girls.


Glad to have you back, how was the trip? That thing that kind of looks like a trichome on the carcass is a mold spore.


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 17, 2012)

nice avi doobs, reminds me of you.. that chic can't hold her smoke...


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ej3zyrqscTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej3zyrqscTA[/video]


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> nice avi doobs, reminds me of you.. that chic can't hold her smoke...


Pfffffft you got that fucked up, that's the other half thanks .



racerboy71 said:


> [video=youtube;Ej3zyrqscTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej3zyrqscTA[/video]


Here we go, someone's in a particular mood today .


----------



## racerboy71 (Sep 17, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Pfffffft you got that fucked up, that's the other half thanks .
> 
> 
> Here we go, someone's in a particular mood today .


 what?? the breakfast club is a classic..


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 17, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> what?? the breakfast club is a classic..


So are you lol .


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 17, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Greeting friends and neighbors. Just got back from a weekend trip. Catching up on the posts. Hope everyones girls are doing well. I seem to have recurring gnats. I watered using NEEM last week. Maybe the couple hundred dead gnats in the water trays were from last week. I don't see any live ones today. I took everything out, cleanded the tent with alcohol and lysol, now satisfied that there are no critters chewing on my ladies. I did find a Sciarid Fly carcus, with a strange growth on it. Through a hand scope I saw tiny stem like growths with a ball on the tip..I am thinking some kind of mold..couldn't find anything on the www that looked like it. Any Ideas, you guys?? This was in the saucer that catches the run off from watering the soil. My humidity ranges from 45 to 55...it has spiked to 60% but I had overwatered and it was about 86F in the grow tent that day. I have since improved ventilation. It is good to be back...I missed my girls.


Im currently battling gnats as well hopefully it will be over soon though.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 18, 2012)

I can't stand waiting hours every morning for my lights to come on and see how my ladies are coming on...... FFS Hurry up!!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 18, 2012)

racerboy71 said:


> what?? the breakfast club is a classic..


Easily top 10 movie for me. Cult classic!


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 18, 2012)

Brettsog and Hettyman..Thanks for the nute advise. I have probably overfed a little, but not enough to cause burns yet. Istarted with 5/10 in the second week of flower, but only one time every 5 or 6 days apart. I think it was around the 5th week that I began 8micro/16 bloom So, I can feed a weaker mix more often and not risk burning up some developing buds. I like the GH products, but have very little experience with them. The girls are now in the 7th wk(42 days) of flowering. They have been getting 20 oz. H20 every morning, but now I have cut the H20 to every other day, when the top soil is dry and there is no water in the drain pan.(less water now help lower the humidity to around 40-45%. The nitrogen is depleted, fan leaves are yellowing and falling, the buds are beginning to fill in....life is good. I can't speak enough about the good help and friendly advise I have gotten here in the 250W Club. Good on Ya'll.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 18, 2012)

My pleasure, I hope that it was good advice, cos I have absolutely no recollection of this at all 

Must stop smokin so early


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 18, 2012)

Outdoor bag seed coming along very nicely.


Mazar kush twins and a clone I took from them 4-5 weeks ago. I had some minor burns although Im not sure why.
I have not had a problem with it on these plants until now. The gnats are on full retreat and should be 100% gone
in a few days.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice looking outdoor you have there... 


I think my drying box still needs some work, they are feeling pretty close to ready, at least this am they were. Will be clipping today and jarring some. Only took 4 days, so seems too fast. But the buds are rather loose, not tight or dense at all.

Either way the taste of this batch is way better, nice fuely/fruity tasting and smelling.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmmmm maybe too fast, they can be deceptively wet inside still, break snip a nugget off and break it in half, see how dry they are inside. If needs be, leave the rest a day or 2. It took me ages to realise that I don't have to put all the budds from drying to jars at once. Seems obvious, but funny how the brain works, or doesn't, sometimes


----------



## ace720 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hey Hettyman, I'm thinking about using my BioBizz for my next grow. Lol 
By the end of the grow I have going on now I'm gonna need some more 
nutrients and I was thinking shit I got some already.  so I took my 
lil plants out of the rock wool and put them in soil, so I guess I'm gonna 
the BioBizz another try. I will be brewing mine with some fungus and
other mycors and just feed like that everyday. I hope it works out


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 18, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Hey Hettyman, I'm thinking about using my BioBizz for my next grow. Lol
> By the end of the grow I have going on now I'm gonna need some more
> nutrients and I was thinking shit I got some already.  so I took my
> lil plants out of the rock wool and put them in soil, so I guess I'm gonna
> ...


I hope it does too, cos my harvest due in 2 weeks is terrible, and i'm about fit to give up growing altogether. OK so there was major cal/mag def left unchecked for weeks, and spider mites, so it's hard to blame the nutes, but i'll be lucky to save enough money on budd to cover the outlay on soil bulbs and electricity.

I'm gonna keep trying with BioBizz, cos if my mates smoke any, they don't shut up about the taste, even with no flush!!! But i'll stick to slightly smaller pots and plants, as I have more success this way.

HOwever, my new Aurora Indica seedlings may be fed with the Hesi samples I have, and see if I have the same deficiency issues. I just can't give up Biobizz altogether yet, so will keep growing my Blue Mystic with it, as that amazing fruity taste is worth the lower yields  ...just!!

Fungus and Mycors?? You're a braver man than I


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 18, 2012)

Success!! 

Packed the hitter as I trimmed the excess leaf. Smooth, fuely taste, nice pungent fuely/skunky smell. They are still pretty soft and sticky, but burned nice and even so its dry enough for me already. Have most of it jarred, still alot of lower growth to trim up, it seemed a bit damp so I will finish it off tomorrow. Going to use a bunch of the little popcorns to make some brownies...

Havent weighed yet, doing 24 closed/12 open in the jars, then will pull it out again and weigh... Have one big jar full of tops, and another smaller of the 4 - 5 nodes below the tops. Still have enough lower growth to fill 2 more small jars too..


----------



## TheWiseInfidel (Sep 18, 2012)

i'm waiting on seeds for my first grow which will be done under cfls for its seedling life then vegging under a nice 250. i'll probably veg 4 under one light then add the second light 3 weeks into veg for another week depending on height and when i put my plants into their final pot size. i am cool tubing the lights but ive been real on the fence about it trying to be cheap. this is my grow space here




only about 2 feet across in width. i'm lookin to grow them babies to 3 1/2 feet max.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 18, 2012)

looking good all around, RC.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 18, 2012)

TheWiseInfidel said:


> i'm waiting on seeds for my first grow which will be done under cfls for its seedling life then vegging under a nice 250. i'll probably veg 4 under one light then add the second light 3 weeks into veg for another week depending on height and when i put my plants into their final pot size. i am cool tubing the lights but ive been real on the fence about it trying to be cheap. this is my grow space here
> 
> View attachment 2340018
> 
> ...


My footprint is 2' by 2.5' and I fit 4 plants. I ended up with alot, and im not kidding, alot of popcorn bud with 3' plants, probably only the top 12 - 16" was really nice... But it can come in handy for various things. Im doing a batch of brownies.. 

Just be sure to keep it cool, its tough in a confined space...


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 19, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Success!!
> 
> Packed the hitter as I trimmed the excess leaf. Smooth, fuely taste, nice pungent fuely/skunky smell. They are still pretty soft and sticky, but burned nice and even so its dry enough for me already. Have most of it jarred, still alot of lower growth to trim up, it seemed a bit damp so I will finish it off tomorrow. Going to use a bunch of the little popcorns to make some brownies...
> 
> Havent weighed yet, doing 24 closed/12 open in the jars, then will pull it out again and weigh... Have one big jar full of tops, and another smaller of the 4 - 5 nodes below the tops. Still have enough lower growth to fill 2 more small jars too..


If i don't start getting harvests like this soon, i'll cry....nice work!!!


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 19, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> If i don't start getting harvests like this soon, i'll cry....nice work!!!


Yep, just checked your link, you got a far better harvest on your first go then I ever do


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 19, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Yep, just checked your link, you got a far better harvest on your first go then I ever do


I'll credit it to luck more than anything. Any skill that went into it was just from suggestions here. 
This plant came out the best, it had the least nute damage. Probably around 1.5z from her. And its gooey sticky...

I dont know what to do with the last bb, she is looking rough. Going to cut her tonight and hang. May end up being a hash experiment.

PS: I just love your sig.... LOL


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 19, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I'll credit it to luck more than anything. Any skill that went into it was just from suggestions here.
> This plant came out the best, it had the least nute damage. Probably around 1.5z from her. And its gooey sticky...
> 
> I dont know what to do with the last bb, she is looking rough. Going to cut her tonight and hang. May end up being a hash experiment.
> ...


Very nice job there, 10acjed. I would be very pleased if I have a couple of buds turn out like yours. I am at 46 days flowering, with lots of white hairs, but not much trichs yet. My target date is 10/20, but if it isn't ready, I will be patient and wait until it peaks. That would put then at 11 weeks of flower. (Sativa/Indica strain of bag seed).


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 19, 2012)

10acjed said:


> PS: I just love your sig.... LOL


Thank you, after recently spending a little more time giving back to the community, and hunting around to offer advice, I noticed just how many snidey comments get posted, with no advice at all. It's obviously an insecurity thing, and I hoped that at least one dick head may read it and have clearer thinking as a result.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 19, 2012)

How's it going everyone 
Got my brew going


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 19, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Very nice job there, 10acjed. I would be very pleased if I have a couple of buds turn out like yours. I am at 46 days flowering, with lots of white hairs, but not much trichs yet. My target date is 10/20, but if it isn't ready, I will be patient and wait until it peaks. That would put then at 11 weeks of flower. (Sativa/Indica strain of bag seed).


Be patient and wait for the calyxs to plump up. Best advice I ever got, and as usual right here on the 250w thread.. My first cut looked ready to me, trichs were clear/cloudy. But should have left it another week or 2 like the one I just cut, trichs were still cloudy/clear only a couple amber, but the calyxs swelled the final 2 weeks..

Bagseed is funny, have to keep an eye on it. Mine is looking like at least 12 weeks of flower, maybe more. Started showing sex at least 10 weeks ago, still all white hairs. She really likes the liquid koolbloom, buds are FAT...



Hettyman said:


> Thank you, after recently spending a little more time giving back to the community, and hunting around to offer advice, I noticed just how many snidey comments get posted, with no advice at all. It's obviously an insecurity thing, and I hoped that at least one dick head may read it and have clearer thinking as a result.


Everywhere... you get about 1/3 stupid obnoxious responses or just a link to another thread, another 1/3 offers misinformation, then the other 1/3 usually know what they are talking about, unfortunately they end up arguing with the other 2/3 idiots...

Still wont forget the great advice I got out there (meaning outisde of this thread) that the soil is a Ph buffer and I didnt need to adjust my nutes or water... Yeah, turned out great... Guy probably never even grew in soil...

This thread and the others like it are the spots. Same ppl, same advice, no arguing. 

Main difference is the 250w growers are the smartest, low watt big yeild...


----------



## Noob187 (Sep 19, 2012)

Deadbody OG under the 250w  found it's seed in a bag of some funk called Deadbody that tasted just like OG, Skunk and Diesel. This plant smells a lot fruitier than its mom, more like fruity, diesel and hard to describe kind of smell to it. Very strong smelling though, can't wait to smoke some of it


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice looking noob187. Nothing like finding some seeds in a bag of kind, thats where my bruce banner came from...

Man what a pain in the a.. the little popcorn buds are... Clip clip clip... But adds up fast, each plant has filled a small mason jar with it so I am not complaining really...

*Jar-O-Popcorn
*


----------



## Noob187 (Sep 19, 2012)

I hear ya man, that's where Sour Diesel and Chemdawg came from to... I been leaving the popcorn on my plants this time around because outdoors I figured out you can harvest sections of the plant as they ripen, just take down everything except the pop-corns and let them finish up for another two weeks, I do it because I hate the paranoia off of immature stuff. I don't how practical it'll be indoors but its only 2 weeks and they don't take up too much space. I guess you can make medibles out of the pop corns or extracts. 

I also been leaving the sugar trim on my plants so they dry out slower, seems to retain most of the flavor and smell of the growing plant even without a full cure the stuff I trimmed up when it was dried tastes better than the stuff I trimmed up good while it was wet. I think the sugar leafs trap in some of the flavor and oils in the buds and make it smellier.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 19, 2012)

Hey 250 brotherhood. I finally gave up on patching my old computer back together and picked up a new laptop so I can finally update and catch up on here. Looks like I missed some good stuff. 

Nice to see Doobieus back in the 250. As the good Dr. said your reputation proceeds you. I at least owe you thanks for your 250 sig post, it was extremely helpful!

A little update on my hempy scrog grow. For those who might not have seen my earlier posts, a little background on these two. Both are unknown as to what kind they are. The first clone I call "U1" was an unmarked clone from a friends house. The second "U2" is a clone from a cutting my friend took from an outdoor grow he stumbled upon early this year. Both are grown in hempy buckets of 100% perlite. Using the GH 3 part with Liquid Koolbloom, Florablend and Floranectar supps. 

Edit: They are at day 22 since 12/12 photo change. First solid budset at around day 10-11.
U1
View attachment 2341697View attachment 2341698View attachment 2341705View attachment 2341706

U2
View attachment 2341691View attachment 2341692View attachment 2341693View attachment 2341694


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 20, 2012)

Noob187 said:


> Deadbody OG under the 250w  found it's seed in a bag of some funk called Deadbody that tasted just like OG, Skunk and Diesel. This plant smells a lot fruitier than its mom, more like fruity, diesel and hard to describe kind of smell to it. Very strong smelling though, can't wait to smoke some of it


Forgive, this is not a criticism, and that is a very attractive lady, but as an exercise in testing my own knowledge, but does that plant look to have a slight Nitrogen excess??


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 20, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey 250 brotherhood. I finally gave up on patching my old computer back together and picked up a new laptop so I can finally update and catch up on here. Looks like I missed some good stuff.
> 
> Nice to see Doobieus back in the 250. As the good Dr. said your reputation proceeds you. I at least owe you thanks for your 250 sig post, it was extremely helpful!
> 
> ...


Nice looking plants, but why is my my laptop in the back ground?? Did you really buy a new one or just steal mine??


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 20, 2012)

Noob187 said:


> I also been leaving the sugar trim on my plants so they dry out slower, seems to retain most of the flavor and smell of the growing plant even without a full cure the stuff I trimmed up when it was dried tastes better than the stuff I trimmed up good while it was wet. I think the sugar leafs trap in some of the flavor and oils in the buds and make it smellier.


Yeah that's about right. I can't remember the exact science, but after doing some research heard that leaving the sugar leaves for drying slows the drying and improves the taste/quality. Whether this was because the leaves themselves added something, or merely the slower drying i'm not sure.

I have decided that there is rarely enough supar leaf trim on my budds to bother trimming it off. It's usually so covered in Trichs, and at low budd to leaf ratio that it just disappears in the grinder


----------



## brettsog (Sep 20, 2012)

hey folks. just to let you guys know i have started my next grow. im growing 1 ak48 fem and 1 amnesia fem. 130w cfl for veg and 250w hps for flower. this time im growing in coco. using lucas formula. 6ml micro 9ml bloom per gallon for coco with a teaspoon of epsom salts to help with mg probs.

ak48 is already under the lights and the amnesia is almost to the surface. will post pics once the actually show some progress.

i have germinated them in rockwool cubes and put straight into final 2gl or 8ltr pots. will be vegging to 12-14" in height. im probably gonna top them both at the second node as well to get 4 tops each. wanna try and keep these low. although i am almost tempted to scrog, not sure. will decide in the next few days. id also like to have a moan as i have lost over an oz of my white widow crop to mould. really not happy. but you live and you learn. the rest of it is a pretty good smoke already. been curing for 10 days. smell is a lot nicer, taste isnt so great. tastes very green.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 20, 2012)

Noob187 said:


> I hear ya man, that's where Sour Diesel and Chemdawg came from to... I been leaving the popcorn on my plants this time around because outdoors I figured out you can harvest sections of the plant as they ripen, just take down everything except the pop-corns and let them finish up for another two weeks, I do it because I hate the paranoia off of immature stuff. I don't how practical it'll be indoors but its only 2 weeks and they don't take up too much space. I guess you can make medibles out of the pop corns or extracts.
> 
> I also been leaving the sugar trim on my plants so they dry out slower, seems to retain most of the flavor and smell of the growing plant even without a full cure the stuff I trimmed up when it was dried tastes better than the stuff I trimmed up good while it was wet. I think the sugar leafs trap in some of the flavor and oils in the buds and make it smellier.



Yeah I have no tried and true concept just yet as its my first grow, but the first chop i trimmed and hung, it was up too long, not total darkness and too hot so it ended up crispy and tastes like plant. Puts the dome out tho, so i can deal with the smell and taste.

This time I dried in a box with minor airflow, temp is around 75f so it only takes a couple days before I trim and jar. I took it down after 3 days, felt damp and gooey on the inside so I smoked a little to be sure, burned nice and clean. Jarred closed for 24 in darkness, then left jars open last night. This am they were a bit too dry for my liking, but still nice and sticky, closed them up and left them in the dark. 

I leave my popcorn growth an extra 1 - 2 weeks after cutting the top kolas and 3 - 4 nodes down. Lets them fill in a little more. I pulled about 10g of popcorn per plant so far. Thats alot of butter lol... 

Speaking of which any special butter making techniques? I found some online, but figured I would ask here as we all know how accurate the www is....


From left to right:
Jar 1: Popcorn from 2nd plant cut.
Jar 2: Popcorn from 1st plant cut.
Jar 3: Main Kolas from 2nd plant cut.
Jar 4: Nodes just below Kolas 2nd plant cut.


----------



## brettsog (Sep 20, 2012)

the whole growing process seems to be easier than drying and curing. i think this time im gonna chop the whole plant and let it dry for a fortnight before i trim. been reading up loads and it seems to work well


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Nice looking plants, but why is my my laptop in the back ground?? Did you really buy a new one or just steal mine??


The guy I bought it from swore you wouldn't realize it was gone. He said he replaced it with an atari 2600. http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/technology-blog/modded-atari-2600-runs-22-000-times-processing-005208442.html


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the link, but I know the 2600, it was my first console, followed by the Commodore +4 and the C64...happy days!!!

My cousin still has his, and all of my games that survived in a storage box. I played street racer the other week and the movement made me feel sick, I was much more at home with "Tank".


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 20, 2012)

Ah we must be around the same age then. I was at my parents a while back and actually found my old commodore 64 in the basement storage. No power cords or I would have loved to fire it up and see that awesome, ancient technology.

The link actually is to a mod atari case a guy did for his computer. Looks pretty cool.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 20, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Ah we must be around the same age then. I was at my parents a while back and actually found my old commodore 64 in the basement storage. No power cords or I would have loved to fire it up and see that awesome, ancient technology.
> 
> The link actually is to a mod atari case a guy did for his computer. Looks pretty cool.



About the same age, but I recon I'm a bit younger...and better looking  

I'm glad you weren't a Spectrum or Amstrad man 

I presume you have heard of the PC game emulators, that have all the old C64, Atari, Amiga games etc?? Never tried them, but they are supposed to be pretty good.

OK, here we go... Did you ever have (on C64) Conan barbarian? That and Ghostbusters are the ones I remember playing most, along with some Samurai Rabbit game


----------



## brettsog (Sep 20, 2012)

i had a c64  and a spectrum zx. i know the guy the guy that owns the rights to dizzy as well. classic gaming.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 20, 2012)

Defender on C64 was so much better than any other system. Conan: Halls of Volta was a great game, I can't remember what the sequel was called but the first one was definitely better. Played alot of Blasteroids too I remember. 10 Yard Fight was a great game too.

I had the SNES emulator on my old computer to play some classic RPG's like Chrono Trigger and FF and it worked really well. Going to download it again and relive my gaming past, also the N64 emulator and replay Ocarina of Time. It is really enjoyable to fire up a fatty and listen to those sweet 8-bit soundtracks. FPS and MMO? Please, side-scrolling and 2-d rule!


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 20, 2012)

Finished this round of trimming and jarring everything. 55g dry weight. Makes my total around 77g, and still have some more coming. 

Pretty decent for a noob with a 250w.....


----------



## Noob187 (Sep 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Yeah that's about right. I can't remember the exact science, but after doing some research heard that leaving the sugar leaves for drying slows the drying and improves the taste/quality. Whether this was because the leaves themselves added something, or merely the slower drying i'm not sure.
> 
> I have decided that there is rarely enough supar leaf trim on my budds to bother trimming it off. It's usually so covered in Trichs, and at low budd to leaf ratio that it just disappears in the grinder


It definitely does, I don't think it has to do with the sugar leafs tasting good ('cause they don't) but the slower drying and them blocking out most of the oxidation from happening too soon. If you want aromatic and tasty MJ you should still trim it just do it after the bud is dry. Its a pain in the ass unless you trim off the tips of every leaf you plant on trimming dry because the tips dry and curl into the bud and make it a tediously slow process. For some of the better tasting strains you can leaf more leafs on especially if its just for personal but some patients complain about the leafs so I just trim most of em dry.


10acjed said:


> Yeah I have no tried and true concept just yet as its my first grow, but the first chop i trimmed and hung, it was up too long, not total darkness and too hot so it ended up crispy and tastes like plant. Puts the dome out tho, so i can deal with the smell and taste.
> 
> This time I dried in a box with minor airflow, temp is around 75f so it only takes a couple days before I trim and jar. I took it down after 3 days, felt damp and gooey on the inside so I smoked a little to be sure, burned nice and clean. Jarred closed for 24 in darkness, then left jars open last night. This am they were a bit too dry for my liking, but still nice and sticky, closed them up and left them in the dark.
> 
> ...


I dried them with 0 airflow  I left them hanging in a dark box on some string and only opened it for an hour once a night for 2 nights so no light got to it. I think you should dry it out all the way, using this method it can take anywhere from a week to 2 weeks  but once its dry it should be pretty much ready to smoke especially if you grow it organic or flush good. I still like to give it month or two cure after that to bring up the sweeter flavors and aromas thru fermentation, it differs from strain to strain when they'll taste "ready" because some taste great right off the plant. . 
I think baking with oil you get a stronger product than the butter because oil extracts more of the cannabinoids. I tried butter once and I am not a fan, it worked but not that strong compared to every time I had brownies made the right way with oil and enough weed I got too fucked up it seems.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the tip, Im making a batch Sat.

I took the exhaust fan off, and just have it pointing at the box from outside right now, have 5 nice kolas hanging going to see if it slows it down a little...

Whats jared is curing nicely, still sticky as hell. I left the jars open over night, could feel the difference so I closed them up. Dry enough for me. 
The aroma is getting better, first one i cut early but left the bottom growth, it filled in nicely. Has a nice sweet strawberry diesel smell. The other is more of a kush/diesel smell. Both have a strong fuely taste.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 21, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Whats jared is curing nicely, still sticky as hell. I left the jars open over night, could feel the difference so I closed them up. Dry enough for me.
> The aroma is getting better, first one i cut early but left the bottom growth, it filled in nicely. Has a nice sweet strawberry diesel smell. The other is more of a kush/diesel smell. Both have a strong fuely taste *
> 
> Finished this round of trimming and jarring everything. 55g dry weight. Makes my total around 77g, and still have some more coming.​
> ...


Forgive that sloppiness in quoting.

Please stop posting things like this, you are snow balling my depression, best harvest yet is 36g, and growing for a year. But to be fair, most of my harvests have come down a week or 2 early due to mites, money, or some other monumental cock up...fingers crossed this time  oh, and I haven't had a harvest from my HPS yet, all CFL

Seriously though, congrats!! Enjoy that real sticky icky icky


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Good morning all!! I was gonna chip in last night after, but been getting some "cheese", and fell asleep with the laptop on, and luckily the spliff finished. (RUI ADMIN - the spell check doesn'y have "spliff", really?? lol) Oh and this is the first time I've realised why they called it cheese, rolled one a few nights ago, then scartched my nose...low and behold, cheese smell!! That said, I had also not long knocked one out, and not bothered washing my hands  But seriously it just goes to show how for years ppl have been selling claiming it's cheese, or NL, or Widow or something, and it's all Bull!! I never believed it when i was 18, and I sure as hell don't now i'm old.

Anyways, yesterday was pretty interesting for me in terms of growing. Had a breakthrough in my feeding knowledge: previous N def's, weren't actually N defs, but Cal/mag shortages, preventing the Nitrogen being used. Bought epsom salts, gave the plants a little with just water, and 4 days later I have an abundance of Nitrogen, cos the plants can now use up everything that got locked in the soil. Got some lockout white tips, too dark leaves, and had to flush. the good news is, it's a lesson learnt, and the plants I have in Veg, also had a small Cal/mag dose, then just water, and are looking much better already. Happy Days!!

Also, the plants in veg, being healthier, have just reached the size where the CFL has to be raised at least an inch every day, now that there is sufficient leaves to catch all the light and grow becomes exponential.

My Aurora INdica seedlings went into there first pots.

And I popped into my grow shop to by some buffer for my pH pen, and 3 hours later I had to drag myself away to answer my wife's lunch break phone call. Made me a new friend. Which have almost identical interests, and life stories. Which is good, cos most of my smoking mates are back home 80 miles away, and also, lets it face, there are worse ppl to be friends with then your Hydro shop owner. 

I also found out that I had been using the Biobizz feeding schedule for the All-Mix soil, when I use the Light-mix stuff. Another corner turned in my growing career 

The combinatoin of these factors means that I have gone from nearly giving up, to having new enthusiasm in just 48 hours.

Hope you are all having similarly good days in the grow room


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 21, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Forgive that sloppiness in quoting.
> 
> Please stop posting things like this, you are snow balling my depression, best harvest yet is 36g, and growing for a year. But to be fair, most of my harvests have come down a week or 2 early due to mites, money, or some other monumental cock up...fingers crossed this time  oh, and I haven't had a harvest from my HPS yet, all CFL
> 
> Seriously though, congrats!! Enjoy that real sticky icky icky


36g under cfl is pretty damn good.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah, but we talking about 280w CFL lol. Thats why I decided to go HPS, just wasn't worth the electricity bill.

IN fact, as II have workmen coming round quite regularly at the moment, I have done away with the CFL grow room temporarily as it's easier to take down and hide 1 tent every time. This means that I have all 4 plants in there, and they are loving it!! Don't think that i'll bother much with CFL pre-flower cupboard anymore.

Still it's handy as a back up in case I have too many plants at once, it can buy a couple of weeks to let a harvest plump up


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 21, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Yeah, but we talking about 280w CFL lol. Thats why I decided to go HPS, just wasn't worth the electricity bill.
> 
> IN fact, as II have workmen coming round quite regularly at the moment, I have done away with the CFL grow room temporarily as it's easier to take down and hide 1 tent every time. This means that I have all 4 plants in there, and they are loving it!! Don't think that i'll bother much with CFL pre-flower cupboard anymore.
> 
> Still it's handy as a back up in case I have too many plants at once, it can buy a couple of weeks to let a harvest plump up


I still have my T5, doubt I will ever use it. Puts off just as much heat and uses as much power, while not being able to cover the same area. 
250W can handle 4 plants, I just did it. Over a z per plant avg. Its a tad warm in my box so they are a little loose and fluffy, but smokes just fine. My box is big, but I utilize about a 24 x 30" area. Going to keep the light a little higher next time and see how it comes out. I tried keeping it 4 - 6" from the tops, but I think 6 - 8" would be better, give a little more space for the heat to escape. Thinking about getting the exhaust fan for my SS2 and maybe splitting my intake and running some duct... Ahh, just early thoughts, should focus on finishing off this one......

Im fortunate not to have the issue of moving anything, mine is in a spare bedroom closet, you cant hear or smell anything outside of that room. Even if someone has to look around we can kill the fan n light for a little bit and shut the closet door. Plus my friend/ co grower has medical issues, so ppl tend not to mind if it smells a little like weed in her place..


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 21, 2012)

brettsog said:


> hey folks. just to let you guys know i have started my next grow. im growing 1 ak48 fem and 1 amnesia fem. 130w cfl for veg and 250w hps for flower. this time im growing in coco. using lucas formula. 6ml micro 9ml bloom per gallon for coco with a teaspoon of epsom salts to help with mg probs.
> 
> ak48 is already under the lights and the amnesia is almost to the surface. will post pics once the actually show some progress.
> 
> i have germinated them in rockwool cubes and put straight into final 2gl or 8ltr pots. will be vegging to 12-14" in height. im probably gonna top them both at the second node as well to get 4 tops each. wanna try and keep these low. although i am almost tempted to scrog, not sure. will decide in the next few days. id also like to have a moan as i have lost over an oz of my white widow crop to mould. really not happy. but you live and you learn. the rest of it is a pretty good smoke already. been curing for 10 days. smell is a lot nicer, taste isnt so great. tastes very green.


Brettsog...I will be watching this one. I have a couple of AK48 (fems) as freebie from nirvina(sos). I have no idea how to treat a fem, so it will be a learning experience for me. Have a great grow.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 21, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> I have no idea how to treat a fem, so it will be a learning experience for me. Have a great grow.


They like being told what to do, boss them around, smack them on the ass, talk dirty.

As I was once told, they are all sluts except for your mom...


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 21, 2012)

ohhh you meant feminized seeds.....


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 21, 2012)

I have two lights in the CFL box just hanging from shop light reflectors. I dicided I could do better, so I purchased one section of 7"X24" transition air duct @ about $4.75 US. Two Mogul bases @ $7.00 ea, two Mogul to standard adaptors at about $6.00 ea. The 1" X 4" ends were scraps on hand as were the screws, chain, electric cord, metal brackets and paint. For under $30 US I built a double light reflector, capable of converting from standard bulbs to Mogul HID, by removing the adaptorts and changing the electric cord to a ballast connection. If I hade went with standard based the cost would have been more in the $15.00 range. I installed it yesterday afternoon and very pleased with the reflection and intensity. My HPS tent is kicking the CFL tents butt as far as flower growth and development, but I still rely on the CFL's to seed/veg/clone things and also grow a few to finish. Not a bad reflector for the $$ and time(about 4 hours total) in it.

I wish I had taken photos while it was being built, to show how easy and cheap to make with just a few hand tools.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 21, 2012)

10acjed said:


> ohhh you meant feminized seeds.....


You made me blow coffee out my nose...LOL! I would never use that kind of language around my wife...she has a .38....never buy your wife a pistol for Xmas....


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 21, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I still have my T5, doubt I will ever use it. Puts off just as much heat and uses as much power, while not being able to cover the same area.
> 250W can handle 4 plants, I just did it. Over a z per plant avg. Its a tad warm in my box so they are a little loose and fluffy, but smokes just fine. My box is big, but I utilize about a 24 x 30" area. Going to keep the light a little higher next time and see how it comes out. I tried keeping it 4 - 6" from the tops, but I think 6 - 8" would be better, give a little more space for the heat to escape. Thinking about getting the exhaust fan for my SS2 and maybe splitting my intake and running some duct... Ahh, just early thoughts, should focus on finishing off this one......
> 
> Im fortunate not to have the issue of moving anything, mine is in a spare bedroom closet, you cant hear or smell anything outside of that room. Even if someone has to look around we can kill the fan n light for a little bit and shut the closet door. Plus my friend/ co grower has medical issues, so ppl tend not to mind if it smells a little like weed in her place..


Temps here have dropped rapidly, which means I have my bedroom window open and plenty of cool CO2 filled air is passively sucked into my tent. Combine this with the 4" exhuast and small fan under the bulb, and what do you get, plant tops up to 2" away happily, and a canopy temp of about 23c. 

I rent, and the work men know my landlord, so Its tears a-go-go. Can't wait to own my own place!!

I remember you mentioning that you share your grow with a med at her house, I hope its helping her


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Brettsog and Dr K, My first grow was Ak48, strong, pungent, fruity/tangy, good yeilder and literally indestructable...you'll enjoy growing them fo' sho'


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Sorry to be hogging all the posts, forgot to add this pic. Where my hand is, that's currently no more then 23-24c, which means even the lower branches of my plants are only 10" away.

I'm really hoping to nail it on this harvest


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 21, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I rent, and the work men know my landlord, so Its tears a-go-go. Can't wait to own my own place!!
> 
> I remember you mentioning that you share your grow with a med at her house, I hope its helping her


Glad the temps leveled out for ya.. We are on str8 A/C 365 here, maybe get a break for a few weeks in the winter. But its fine for me, less unexpected changes. Only down side is best I can do now is 84f/75f high/low.

Yeah it is, I mean she would have it regardless of whether or not we grew, but take out all the bs of doing that and add in the quality of jar cured fresh bud and you just cant go wrong.. 
Unfortunately she is in the hos for a spell, got pnemonio, not too bad tho should be out in a day or two.. Happy to say she is finishing her chemo and seems to be free and clear for now. 

She rents as well, but nobody comes around like that. Just have to worry about the normal friendly traffic, not that they would ever snitch, but you know how ppl are, they hear you grow and instantly think you have garbage bags full of weed laying around to give away... LOL She just tells ppl that the carpet is wet thats why the fan is blowing.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 21, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I'm really hoping to nail it on this harvest



My motto is go big or go home  until i have a variety of jars laying around im doing 4 plants each time, vegging for 3 - 4 weeks, or long enough to get the second 5 leaf out so I can top them.... If I run out of space ill just bring a bowl and dressing and eat some salad LOL


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 21, 2012)

Ain't she a beauty Clark? I still have the power cord but couldn't find the video cord. Oh well if I really want to disappoint myself I can just download the emulator. I think I'll relive it's greatness in my memory. The two models posing with this computing giant are from my last blueberry grow.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 21, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Good morning all!! I was gonna chip in last night after, but been getting some "cheese", and fell asleep with the laptop on, and luckily the spliff finished. (RUI ADMIN - the spell check doesn'y have "spliff", really?? lol) Oh and this is the first time I've realised why they called it cheese, rolled one a few nights ago, then scartched my nose...low and behold, cheese smell!! That said, I had also not long knocked one out, and not bothered washing my hands  But seriously it just goes to show how for years ppl have been selling claiming it's cheese, or NL, or Widow or something, and it's all Bull!! I never believed it when i was 18, and I sure as hell don't now i'm old.
> 
> Anyways, yesterday was pretty interesting for me in terms of growing. Had a breakthrough in my feeding knowledge: previous N def's, weren't actually N defs, but Cal/mag shortages, preventing the Nitrogen being used. Bought epsom salts, gave the plants a little with just water, and 4 days later I have an abundance of Nitrogen, cos the plants can now use up everything that got locked in the soil. Got some lockout white tips, too dark leaves, and had to flush. the good news is, it's a lesson learnt, and the plants I have in Veg, also had a small Cal/mag dose, then just water, and are looking much better already. Happy Days!!
> 
> ...


Hettyman, Don't give up! Things will and do go badly sometimes. Last year was a disaster(in a manner of speaking) in my grow tent. Here is a short list; chemical fert burn, high heat and humidity, bugs...gnats, flies, leaf discoloration and dropping and the grand finale...a mature queen mother Sativa, that had rendered about 9 beautiful clones, turned HERMAN....CRAP, that means every clone followed the mother and late, late into budding, every last one went Herman. My only female(Indica) was partially fertilized and after that, she stopped developing the buds and began maturing the branches with seeds. I was able to salvage a few good buds, and the Hermans were dried and were ok, but it could have been so much better. This year I resolved to be more astute and pay attention, even more than last year. Trying to make fewer mistakes and avoid the same mistakes. Your 36g dosen't sound too bad for the amount of plants you had. Let us never quit, but strive to improve with each attempt. It is bound to get better, my friend. Take your new found enthusiasm and run with it.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Take your new found enthusiasm and run with it.


I'm a Grade A Stoner...there'll be no running involved, let me assure you.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 21, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Sorry to be hogging all the posts, forgot to add this pic. Where my hand is, that's currently no more then 23-24c, which means even the lower branches of my plants are only 10" away.
> 
> I'm really hoping to nail it on this harvest


2 people liked it, but neither noticed that for the second time in a row, I forget to attach the pic.

God my arm looks like it belongs to Ludo from "Labyrinth"


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 21, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Ain't she a beauty Clark? I still have the power cord but couldn't find the video cord. Oh well if I really want to disappoint myself I can just download the emulator. I think I'll relive it's greatness in my memory. The two models posing with this computing giant are from my last blueberry grow.


The emulators are bound to disappoint cos they won't have nova-load. I like the way you threw in some budds to sexy the pics up a bit more


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Sep 21, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> 2 people liked it, but neither noticed that for the second time in a row, I forget to attach the pic.
> 
> God my arm looks like it belongs to Ludo from "Labyrinth"


I noticed, I just didn't mention it. Good growing..hope you nail it also.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 21, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> 2 people liked it, but neither noticed that for the second time in a row, I forget to attach the pic.
> 
> *God my arm looks like it belongs to Ludo from "Labyrinth"*


LMAO! There is another reference few younger people will get. I thought for a sec we had found Bigfoot, and he was growing weed at your place.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 21, 2012)

'sup slack?? Good day in the grow room?

In reality i'm actually pretty slight, and not that hairybut they do say the camera adds 20 lbs, apparently all of it to my left arm


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 21, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> 'sup slack?? Good day in the grow room?
> 
> In reality i'm actually pretty slight, and not that hairybut they do say the camera adds 20 lbs, apparently all of it to my left arm


Good shit! Nice to see there are some people who can have a laugh at their own expense. So many uptight people out there. People need to smoke some ganja and find the humor in life. 

My 12/12 period is during the night time hours to try and limit heat. Which is probably a good thing so the poor plants can get a break from me while I sleep. Has to be creepy having my giant head staring at them so much.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 21, 2012)

hows it going everyone ? hope all is well


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 21, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> 2 people liked it, but neither noticed that for the second time in a row, I forget to attach the pic.
> 
> God my arm looks like it belongs to Ludo from "Labyrinth"


Well in my defense I did just harvest so im pretty stoned if im posting here 

I bet we can send that pic into finding bigfoot as proof..


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 22, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Well in my defense I did just harvest so im pretty stoned if im posting here
> 
> I bet we can send that pic into finding bigfoot as proof..


Why do you think i forget to attach it twice


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 22, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Good shit! Nice to see there are some people who can have a laugh at their own expense. So many uptight people out there. People need to smoke some ganja and find the humor in life.
> 
> My 12/12 period is during the night time hours to try and limit heat. Which is probably a good thing so the poor plants can get a break from me while I sleep. Has to be creepy having my giant head staring at them so much.


See, now I always convince myself that it makes my ladies feel special, plus I know I'm blowing CO2 all over them. I go into my bedroom with the grow rooms whenever I play guitar for the same 2 reasons.


----------



## georgyboy (Sep 22, 2012)

I don't know if I can count my current grow as a 250W grow. I couldn't fit all of my plants under the 250 so I am using a little fixture I made that adds about 230W of cfl to my grow. Either way here are some pics.



Here's an older pic that shows the lights.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 22, 2012)

Damn I gotta come on more often....

Here comes the novel of replies lol.



stoneslacker said:


> Hey 250 brotherhood. I finally gave up on patching my old computer back together and picked up a new laptop so I can finally update and catch up on here. Looks like I missed some good stuff.
> 
> Nice to see Doobieus back in the 250. As the good Dr. said your reputation proceeds you. I at least owe you thanks for your 250 sig post, it was extremely helpful!
> 
> ...


Hey Slacker!! Lol sorry had to do it. Thanks, hopefully the reputation is good  lol. The grow looks great, I feel kind of bad though.... Drooling over your jail bait like that, thankfully they mature quick lol.



Hettyman said:


> Yeah that's about right. I can't remember the exact science, but after doing some research heard that leaving the sugar leaves for drying slows the drying and improves the taste/quality. Whether this was because the leaves themselves added something, or merely the slower drying i'm not sure.
> 
> I have decided that there is rarely enough supar leaf trim on my budds to bother trimming it off. It's usually so covered in Trichs, and at low budd to leaf ratio that it just disappears in the grinder


Oil, hash, yum. I'm a sucker for concentrates, sooo yummy. I trim my plants tight, and use all trim with trichs for oils. The last oil run yielded a pretty nice amount, was able to split it to share and have some for awhile. Different tokes for different folks though, but you should make a batch this round. Since you're going to yield more .



stoneslacker said:


> Defender on C64 was so much better than any other system. Conan: Halls of Volta was a great game, I can't remember what the sequel was called but the first one was definitely better. Played alot of Blasteroids too I remember. 10 Yard Fight was a great game too.
> 
> I had the SNES emulator on my old computer to play some classic RPG's like Chrono Trigger and FF and it worked really well. Going to download it again and relive my gaming past, also the N64 emulator and replay Ocarina of Time. It is really enjoyable to fire up a fatty and listen to those sweet 8-bit soundtracks. FPS and MMO? Please, side-scrolling and 2-d rule!


Lol funny I just finished FFVII for the bagillionth time, but idk 6 had it's charm on the SNES. As far as emulators, Mame is one of my faves. Arcade games and the like, can't beat it especially with quarters that don't kill your pocket lol. I love my gen1 Xbox for the emulators though, PC is alright but my TV's bigger than my monitor lol.

Chrono trigger/Cross, BoFire series, FF series.... Ahhhh childhood lol.

You ever watch that 8-bit show, Code monkeys? Pretty funny stoned lol.



georgyboy said:


> I don't know if I can count my current grow as a 250W grow. I couldn't fit all of my plants under the 250 so I am using a little fixture I made that adds about 230W of cfl to my grow. Either way here are some pics.
> 
> View attachment 2344889View attachment 2344890
> 
> ...


It counts screw it lol, good going Georgy. Nice to see you around.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 22, 2012)

Also LOL @ the Labyrinth comment, that was one of my faves when I was really little.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 22, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Damn I gotta come on more often....
> 
> Lol funny I just finished FFVII for the bagillionth time, but idk 6 had it's charm on the SNES. As far as emulators, Mame is one of my faves. Arcade games and the like, can't beat it especially with quarters that don't kill your pocket lol. I love my gen1 Xbox for the emulators though, PC is alright but my TV's bigger than my monitor lol.
> 
> ...


FF VII is easlily in my top 3 games of all time. Everything about it was so epic at the time, from the chocobos to the awesome KOTRT materia. Kefka is one of my favorite game villians, and FFVI is one of my best memories of discovering cannabis and video games. The soundtrack to my life definitely includes a large 8-bit Uematsu section.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 22, 2012)

Popcorn brownies anyone?


----------



## S L O T H (Sep 22, 2012)

hey you guys , growing with 250's for 4 years now and ive noticed that my yeild is getting smaller each time, and why is this , let me tell ya

i use 4 inline sputnik coolshades over a 8x3f scrog 8 ladies in bubble, and its sweet but the time has come for some new bulbs. should have done it 2 grows ago but , i read loads of threads that said the bulb life and lumens drop was bullshit .. so kept on going

now i know its bull. dont get me wrong ive had great results but time to change .

so what bulbs should i buy what are the best out there , i would prefer to get 4 red and 4 blue not dual spec want to maximise this time round , 

i heard powerplant do a great bulb in 250w 

sorry if this is old news but i cant be doin with reading 670 + pages 

hope some one can help me


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 22, 2012)

Im a little high but still I am confused a bit by your post. It sounds like you are running 4 250w in cooltubes? I am not sure because it says you want to run 4 blue and 4 red. 

As far as bulbs go I just used the one the guy at the hydro shop gave me, I think its called maxlume and the lumens are comparable to most other 250w bulbs. I hear good and bad on hortilux but I have no personal experience to go on. Mine is not seeming as bright as before and I never really thought till now how important a spare hps could be some Saturday or Sunday night in the future maybe. So I would also like to hear if anyone has a preference.

Although it is in no reference to your question, have you thought about 2 6oow over that area. Even 2 400w or a 600 on a light mover would be nice and more efficient than 4 250w, if that is what you are running.


----------



## S L O T H (Sep 22, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Im a little high but still I am confused a bit by your post. It sounds like you are running 4 250w in cooltubes? I am not sure because it says you want to run 4 blue and 4 red.
> 
> As far as bulbs go I just used the one the guy at the hydro shop gave me, I think its called maxlume and the lumens are comparable to most other 250w bulbs. I hear good and bad on hortilux but I have no personal experience to go on. Mine is not seeming as bright as before and I never really thought till now how important a spare hps could be some Saturday or Sunday night in the future maybe. So I would also like to hear if anyone has a preference.
> 
> Although it is in no reference to your question, have you thought about 2 6oow over that area. Even 2 400w or a 600 on a light mover would be nice and more efficient than 4 250w, if that is what you are running.



sorry for any confusion , yes running 4 cool tubes , want to run blue for veg (this is debatable but not now) as im using the SCROG method , so veg for a good 5 weeks to fill the net then switch the bulbs to red for the flower stage .

i dont want to start over again and buy new lights/ballasts the way ive got it is just rite me thinks , cant go any higher on the wattage as electricity is way to expensive. 1000w for 18hrs a day for 5 weeks is alot just to veg.

2 400w seems like a good idea (and cheaper in power) but would have to be alot higher over the net (for the spread) than 4 250's . thats why i opted for that set up in the first place. fits my area just rite and can be kept closer to the screen without heat issues ...

anyway , bulbs, will have to do some digging on maxlume . is anyone using powerplant they say theres is 10% more lumens than other HPS' dont know if there dual spec od what need to do more digging

thanks for the input will have to take some photos for you


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 22, 2012)

Having a bit of a yellowing issue on both plants, starting in the past 4-5 days. Added a bit of calmag the other night and in tonights feeding and lowered my overall nute strength with a bit more N. Hope they start to bounce back. They seem to be putting on good mass so far so hope the calmag helps.
U1
View attachment 2345817View attachment 2345818

U2
View attachment 2345819View attachment 2345820


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 22, 2012)

Here is the bulb I have, made by a company called CAP. Rated at 28000 initial lumens.
http://www.hydroponicgear.com/lighting/grow-bulbs/c-a-p-maxlume-h-i-d-bulbs/

Here is the Powerplant 250 rated at *32000 lumens.* I could only find Euro prices so maybe only available there.
http://www.budgreen.com/products/product/?id=70

There is also a company I see called Aggromax who claims their bulb is 35000 initial lumens.
http://www.htgsupply.com/Category-High-Pressure-Sodium-HPS.asp


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 23, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Having a bit of a yellowing issue on both plants, starting in the past 4-5 days. Added a bit of calmag the other night and in tonights feeding and lowered my overall nute strength with a bit more N. Hope they start to bounce back. They seem to be putting on good mass so far so hope the calmag helps.
> U1
> View attachment 2345817
> 
> U2View attachment 2345819


I do like these canopy shots, "boy done good". I've been LST and topping most of my grows to get a flat canopy, but going back to narrower plants, more of them, and just topped. They are short as buggery anyway, and the lower branches will still be 12-14" away from bulb at most.

SLOTH:
I use a Sunmaster Dual spectrum 250 HPS at 33,000 lumens with a maxibrite digi ballast...I've nothing to compare it against but it does a great job.

StoneSlack:
"i'm a little high" - really?? Just a little??

G-boy:
You are of course welcome here, my momma always taught me "if you got it, use it" 

Doobs:
You remind me of the babe, what babe? - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvyNOg4jSRg - still watch this and other childhood fav's regularly. Should Bowie have been allowed those tight pants on a childrens film? And is it wise to teach a generation that slapping a baby will set it free??

Everyone:
Went away for one day and came back to 10 likes... had to pop my collar and shoot my cuffs


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 23, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Popcorn brownies anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2345365


Me? No seriously, stick it in a tupperware and get it posted


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 23, 2012)

You can find thos PP Super HPS on ebay for 1/2 that price too... But only uk...

I am using the Eye Hortolux Super HPS, 30,500 Lum in a SunSystem 2 hood, first grow and did pretty good. At least the light did everything it should have.



Hettyman said:


> Me? No seriously, stick it in a tupperware and get it posted



Oh man, they kicked our ass. First one wasnt so bad, the wife looked at me 15 min after eating and said "I dont feel anything" yeah right, story of my life lol... We were eating dinner and i looked at her and she lost it, laughing, giggling, I said "still dont feel it?" hahaha

Obviously had to have another for dessert, my head is still kinda cloudy right now... Going to a football game today, going to bring some for my tailgating buddies.. Should be fun..


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 23, 2012)

I use Sunmaster bulbs as well and also do not have anything to compare it to. 
I am happy with the results and would recommend it to others though.


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 23, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> FF VII is easlily in my top 3 games of all time. Everything about it was so epic at the time, from the chocobos to the awesome KOTRT materia. Kefka is one of my favorite game villians, and FFVI is one of my best memories of discovering cannabis and video games. The soundtrack to my life definitely includes a large 8-bit Uematsu section.


KOTRT my god had to start a chocobo pimp farm for that thing, the most epic of epic aside Bahamut Zero. Don't forget the master's either from the huge materia, or mega all. Or the W materia. Now look you got me allllll geeking out, shhhh it's a secret lol.



stoneslacker said:


> Having a bit of a yellowing issue on both plants, starting in the past 4-5 days. Added a bit of calmag the other night and in tonights feeding and lowered my overall nute strength with a bit more N. Hope they start to bounce back. They seem to be putting on good mass so far so hope the calmag helps.
> U1
> View attachment 2345817View attachment 2345818
> 
> ...


Well for deficiencies if it is fading from the top of the leaf back it's N, if it's fading from the outline/edges of the leaf in towards the middle it's most likely Cal/Mag. Easiest way to tell the difference. Flowering doesn't absolutely need N, and yellowing of leaves around this stage is normal for the most part. If it's just fan leaves that is, if it's sugar leaves/leaves tighter in then you have a problem. What is your nutes/PH? Always a must Q when it comes to this kind of stuff.



Hettyman said:


> Doobs:
> You remind me of the babe, what babe? - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvyNOg4jSRg - still watch this and other childhood fav's regularly. Should Bowie have been allowed those tight pants on a childrens film? And is it wise to teach a generation that slapping a baby will set it free??


Who do ?

Lol well I watched it and I turned out okay, so I guess? Dark Crystal, Labyrinth, and Never ending story, ahhhh.

I still want a Falcor damn it !!

Oh and *Sloth* honestly I don't see a big difference in performance between Argomax and a standard Phillips 250 HPS bulb. Only difference is, is price. The Phillips is cheaper.

Lumens are crazy, there are so many variables to measuring them. You have the distance of the bulb which affects lumens, you have sq footage which also affects lumens, reflective material, how many plants etc. Best bet though is figure out how close you generally get your plants, measure out those lumens, then do the whole sq ft/watt/lumens conversion. If done right you can easily get 10k + lumens per sq ft. Basically what I'm trying to state, is that you can milk more lumens from any brand of 250 HPS than what it is "rated" at.

Hope that helps some.


----------



## tred522 (Sep 23, 2012)

Can anyone tell me a good accurate avg yield for beginners with a 250w hps I hear 1oz to 4oz dry a plant is a good avg for a beginner and other ranges so what is the most accurate avg yield amounts?? And also I have 2- 55w cfl, 2-42w and like 4-23w cfl soo if I use the 250w hps and plus all the cfl for good side branches and the bottom of the plants where the popcorn buds be do yu think I can yeild 2oz a plant dry??? And the srains ill be running is high-very high yielding strains which includes the following, big bud x northern lights auto, afghan kush(World of seeds), big bomb and hash bomb(bomb seeds) og purple#18(rp), purple paralysis( cream of crop seeds and chronic(serious seeds) do you think I can pull down 2oz each of atleast 10oz total dry in all??? I will be using the fox farm line with a lil bat guano added in probaly every other watering and maybe more nutes but not likely I'm on a huuuggggeee budget sooo do y'all think i can be lookin forward to 10oz if they all finished, all are feminised also


----------



## georgyboy (Sep 24, 2012)

I just switched my mh bulb our for my hps. I set the hot mh down on the carpet and I don't know what I set it on but now something is melted onto the glass. When I was taking it off I also noticed some kind of black specs stuck to the middle of the bulb glass also. Does anyone know a good way to get this bulb clean or do I need to join everyone else in the hunt for a new 250w bulb. I have only ran it for about 2 months.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 24, 2012)

I imagine the same way you would clean glass, mirrors, windows etc....but very gently!!! I've only ever had light dust or marsk on my bulbs, and a damp sponge to wipe clean, then kitchen roll to blot dry and then leave to dry fully before plugging back in.

Maybe use a glass cleaner, or vinegar and warm water. I am no expert on this, and there may be a more relevant thread with the answer already.

One thing I will say, is careful careful careful lol. And if you do use a cleaning agent, make sure you wipe it over with just water to get any chemical residue off as this may cause issues. It may not, I don't truthfully know, but better safe then sorry I recon


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 24, 2012)

tred522 said:


> Can anyone tell me a good accurate avg yield for beginners with a 250w hps I hear 1oz to 4oz dry a plant is a good avg for a beginner and other ranges so what is the most accurate avg yield amounts?? And also I have 2- 55w cfl, 2-42w and like 4-23w cfl soo if I use the 250w hps and plus all the cfl for good side branches and the bottom of the plants where the popcorn buds be do yu think I can yeild 2oz a plant dry??? And the srains ill be running is high-very high yielding strains which includes the following, big bud x northern lights auto, afghan kush(World of seeds), big bomb and hash bomb(bomb seeds) og purple#18(rp), purple paralysis( cream of crop seeds and chronic(serious seeds) do you think I can pull down 2oz each of atleast 10oz total dry in all??? I will be using the fox farm line with a lil bat guano added in probaly every other watering and maybe more nutes but not likely I'm on a huuuggggeee budget sooo do y'all think i can be lookin forward to 10oz if they all finished, all are feminised also


10 ozs = 280 grams, which is over 1 gram plus per watt. Generally a beginner will yield around .5 gram a watt (125 grams) lower/higher depending on grower/strain/many other variables. I

Best advice I can give you is to cut that line up down to 2-3 plants and pack as many lumens in a smaller space as you can. It will be easier for you to learn and maintain. Keep your canopy around 3-4 ft (in bloom) or so as well.



georgyboy said:


> I just switched my mh bulb our for my hps. I set the hot mh down on the carpet and I don't know what I set it on but now something is melted onto the glass. When I was taking it off I also noticed some kind of black specs stuck to the middle of the bulb glass also. Does anyone know a good way to get this bulb clean or do I need to join everyone else in the hunt for a new 250w bulb. I have only ran it for about 2 months.


Baking soda/Sodium Bicarbonate or Washing soda/Sodium Carbonate + vinegar + lemon juice (From fresh lemons works better, and you can use the lemon as a natural scrubber). This is what I use to clean my kitchen with and that combo is my end all be all lol. You can bake baking soda to turn it into washing soda, just be careful shit's caustic as fuck.

The baking/washing soda works as a mild abrasive (Baking soda is gentle enough that I use it in my shower routine). The lemon and vinegar are pretty self explanatory. Make it into a paste like consistency and take a micro fiber towel/rag and scrub in circles gently but hard enough to remove it if that makes sense. Must be a micro fiber rag, those are made to cling tightly to dust, residue, etc and are very gentle.

If that doesn't work.... I guess you could try to burn it off maybe? I don't think that would be very safe though... .

Best of luck Georgy.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 24, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> I just switched my mh bulb our for my hps. I set the hot mh down on the carpet and I don't know what I set it on but now something is melted onto the glass. When I was taking it off I also noticed some kind of black specs stuck to the middle of the bulb glass also. Does anyone know a good way to get this bulb clean or do I need to join everyone else in the hunt for a new 250w bulb. I have only ran it for about 2 months.


I use 90% or greater rubbing alcohol to clean my bulbs. Works good, the higher the percentage the better it evaporates. Maybe try to heat the stuck on stuff with a hair dryer first.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 24, 2012)

tred522 said:


> Can anyone tell me a good accurate avg yield for beginners with a 250w hps I hear 1oz to 4oz dry a plant is a good avg for a beginner and other ranges so what is the most accurate avg yield amounts?? And also I have 2- 55w cfl, 2-42w and like 4-23w cfl soo if I use the 250w hps and plus all the cfl for good side branches and the bottom of the plants where the popcorn buds be do yu think I can yeild 2oz a plant dry??? And the srains ill be running is high-very high yielding strains which includes the following, big bud x northern lights auto, afghan kush(World of seeds), big bomb and hash bomb(bomb seeds) og purple#18(rp), purple paralysis( cream of crop seeds and chronic(serious seeds) do you think I can pull down 2oz each of atleast 10oz total dry in all??? I will be using the fox farm line with a lil bat guano added in probaly every other watering and maybe more nutes but not likely I'm on a huuuggggeee budget sooo do y'all think i can be lookin forward to 10oz if they all finished, all are feminised also


My first grow was 86g dry off 2 plants 45g and 41 respectively. Second grow was 42g and 19g but had lots of heat problems. I hope to pull 2 ounces a piece off my current grow but in no way see my self being able to pull a gram/watt. Maybe .5-.75 per watt.

Edit: Remember when they list yields for strains their estimates are usually based on perfect conditions, eg. 600-1000w hps, optimal temp, humidty, and a hydro setup of some sort. It is arguable but in my experience hydro yields better than soil.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 24, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> KOTRT my god had to start a chocobo pimp farm for that thing, the most epic of epic aside Bahamut Zero. Don't forget the master's either from the huge materia, or mega all. Or the W materia. Now look you got me allllll geeking out, shhhh it's a secret lol.


HaHa you have to be a little geeky to spend 100's and 100's of hours playing rpg's. Geeky? Yes I am a bit geeky. I am going to have to play FFVII through again now, and bust out the KOTRT/Mime combo!


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 24, 2012)

tred522 said:


> Can anyone tell me a good accurate avg yield for beginners with a 250w hps I hear 1oz to 4oz dry a plant is a good avg for a beginner and other ranges so what is the most accurate avg yield amounts??


I cant, and doubt any can give an accurate avg. Alot of variable come into play, strain, temps, nutes, as well as beginners luck/mistakes. 
I think your going to go with 6 plants if I read it right? You may be able to pull it off with supplimental lighting, but 1 250W I would put the limit on 4 plants, that gives you about 15"x15" horizontal space per plant, with 6 your down to 12x12 per plant, and pushing the limits of a the area. 250w = 36x36 horizontal, but the outside of that space would have the bulb 18" away so I try to lessen it to 30x30....




I am speaking on experience, first time grower just broke the 100g mark and still have a little maturing under the light. With 4 plants in a 24 x 30 grow area I was able to pull 1 oz+ per plant, about 1.5 on one of them. But the space was cramped, and I had a lot of issues with Ph and nute deficiencies. I could see myself being able to pull 1.5 per plant on 4 if things go well and its a good strain. But I could also see getting close to the same overall yield with 2 plants, let them veg longer and ScrOG


----------



## Doobieus (Sep 24, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> HaHa you have to be a little geeky to spend 100's and 100's of hours playing rpg's. Geeky? Yes I am a bit geeky. I am going to have to play FFVII through again now, and bust out the KOTRT/Mime combo!


Lol just a lil , the FF series is definitely my favorite.... pre square enix. 13 was alright, 10 was alright, 8 and the rest pffffffft hell no. I can't even begin to tell you how much I hated 12, got not even an hour in and returned that shit. Not enough weed in the world could make me play that again lol. OOoooOOoo I know _someone _who knows their materia combos *cou-stoneslacker-gh*. I really liked the Breath of Fire series too, surprisingly really well done by Capcom. There are so many old and new RPG's I've played that I doubt I could list them all. I like RPG's, Shooters, Adventure, pretty much every genre aside from those lame ass Barbie games/kids games.


----------



## brettsog (Sep 24, 2012)

got my second seedling today....... yay!! i also forgot i had a white widow clone floating about so i put that in the cupboard as well. so i have 1 WOS amnesia & 1 ak48 both fem and a fem clone of my white widow. will post a couple pics in here once i get something decent sized to take pics of. after much deliberation i have decided to top these rather than scrog. this is probably gonna be my last indoor flower for a while. missus is getting arsy about it too often. planning a decent outdoor for 2013. maybe 15-20 plants. if there is anyone in the UK that has grown outdoors, i wouldnt mind picking your brains about a few things... pm me.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 24, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Lol just a lil , the FF series is definitely my favorite.... pre square enix. 13 was alright, 10 was alright, 8 and the rest pffffffft hell no.


I know people might flame me for this but my all time favorite was IX. Cant explain why but I connected with it more than any of the other ones and all of my good friends give me shit for it haha!


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 24, 2012)

While i'm loving the nostalgia, and from memory I even started, I noticed there had a been a couple of pages with no plants, and as I had all mine out while I hid all my tents, and de-constructed my cupboards.

A couple of close ups of my next 2 hopeful ladies which were flipped 2 weeks ago. These are the first 2 plants that have gone from CFL vegging straight to HPS flower, and oh my God!! There will no longer be a CFL pre-flower room, instead all the bulbs are going in tent to help the HPS and hopefully cause Cola Chaos!!

Then as I had all my plants lined up, that the "2 plant maximum" my wife imposed the other month, had got a bit out of hand -
From left to right:
A problematic Blu Mystic, that is on the mend, and will harvest in 2 weeks, but not expecting much.
3 Blue Mys clones in red pots, about 2.5 weeks veg so far, another 2 weeks left.
One of the ladies mentioned above.
5 Aurora indica seedlings about a 4 days in soil.
One of the ladies mentioned above.
Strawberry Cough young plant, flip in 1 week-ish for a christmas treat
1 blue mystic clone, same as the 3 above
2 blue mystic clones, that were gonna be thrown away, but decided to nestle them in the gaps of my canopy under the 250.

Even though I was able to talk myself into a 2 plant "rotation" instead of "maximum", I think that 14 is pushing it. I may just throw a few of the smaller plants away to keep things sweet, or at least sweet-ish, and if i'm honest, I don't have the room, light or need for that much, i'm only a percy grower, and don't think that even I can smoke that much!!

What can I say, growing it is more addictive then smoking it


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 24, 2012)

Well before I like your post, I have to point out you explain alot of different plants, but I only see two......

LMAO!!!



Hettyman said:


> 2 people liked it, but neither noticed that for the second time in a row, I forget to attach the pic.


 I guess im not the only one who gets stoned and then posts here


----------



## tred522 (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks for the answers dudes I will run 4 plants the first run and hopefully have enough for me to smoke on cuz I smoke a shit loads especially wen the texans come on and sell a little to upgrade my light but for now I'm subbed here in the 250w club what strains yu all growing ATM


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 24, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Well before I like your post, I have to point out you explain alot of different plants, but I only see two......
> 
> LMAO!!!
> 
> I guess im not the only one who gets stoned and then posts here


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jg7JmEA-tbY

Ok here is the pic I should have posted, once again...must try harder 

I have a good excuse this time, it's cos I was concentrating too hard on getting the description of the plants right. And I can only get one thing at a time right


----------



## AP2K (Sep 24, 2012)

Props for the Labyrinth reference, for the record I hated Ludo, thought he ruined the movie, but the first half hour of Labyrinth is gold when you're baked.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 24, 2012)

AP2K said:


> Props for the Labyrinth reference, for the record I hated Ludo, thought he ruined the movie, but the first half hour of Labyrinth is gold when you're baked.


No more then Bruce Lee's Nunchakus ruined enter the Dragon


----------



## calimedds (Sep 24, 2012)

Check ot my grow im in need of help any input will be gratefully appreciated


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 25, 2012)

made it all the way to page three.... Such a great thread deserves page one treatment


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 25, 2012)

"Is there anybody out there?" _Roger Waters

_<em>[video=youtube;9DqK2PkFgtw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_914453&amp;feature=iv&amp;s rc_vid=YQWszrZHBPI&amp;v=9DqK2PkFgtw[/video]


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 25, 2012)

Mazar Kush update! The nute burn was very mild. I'm happy I 
don't go ape shit with my feedings. The pic with the hps running 
is the perpetual with the other two staggered by two weeks. 
enjoy!!


----------



## ace720 (Sep 25, 2012)

heyyyyy looking really good RC


----------



## brettsog (Sep 26, 2012)

ive had the strangest thing happen today. i have 2 sprouts in completely different places in the same pot. i only put one seed in as that was all i had. they both look like weed as well which is confusing the fuck out of me. im gonna let them stretch out a bit before i cull anything but how weird lol


----------



## lycanhall (Sep 26, 2012)

brettsog said:


> ive had the strangest thing happen today. i have 2 sprouts in completely different places in the same pot. i only put one seed in as that was all i had. they both look like weed as well which is confusing the fuck out of me. im gonna let them stretch out a bit before i cull anything but how weird lol


any pics by any chance but i have known this to happen


----------



## lycanhall (Sep 26, 2012)

as it was my first outdoor grow i decided to stick to one plant and just let her grow, had it cut her down abit becos of getting to tall, but got to say love your pics, going to try harder next time i grow and keep them small


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 26, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> View attachment 2349647
> 
> Mazar Kush update! The nute burn was very mild. I'm happy I
> don't go ape shit with my feedings. The pic with the hps running
> ...



Love those pics. Miss my full area, couple more weeks b4 I start over..... My sativa is still going, a little burn but not too to bad. She is smelling nice tho, piney would be my guess, but im not well versed on it all. Just smells different than the bruce banner, which was a fuel, a little skunky, and one had a hint of strawberry. This is more spicey or piney, and not a skunky smell. 
Shocked as to how big the main kola is too. Will put some pics up this weekend when I pull her out to flush...


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 26, 2012)

So my co grower is feeling better, however the chemo took a toll on her lungs and she is on a no smoke/vapo ruling fro the doc. So need some ideas for food.
Planning on oil, maybe butter, and would like some other ideas. 

She has about a 1.5z to use dried, and probably another 10+g coming. So i figure she can use 1 oz on a batch of oil and then the rest on other things. She is thinking of making a sauce too, better to simmer in the sauce or wait til its nearly done and sprinkle it in? 

Im not a big eater, I love the smell and taste from smoking/vapo. But did enjoy the brownies i made last week


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 26, 2012)

Here is a couple links to tincture recipies. Both are basically the same just modified slightly.
http://boards.cannabis.com/concentrates/82380-definitive-green-dragon-revised-updated-combined.html

*

Since I just made a batch of tincture, I thought I'd share my recipe/process, which I have adapted from Master Wu's revised recipe (available here). I will adopt Master Wu's basic format, but you should definitely read his recipe if you want more background information and details. 

First, an overview of the process:
The basic purpose of the tincture-creation process is to produce an alcohol solution that contains the active compounds in cannabis, including THC. This requires that the cannabis be dried thoroughly, chopped finely, heated briefly, and then simmered in high-proof alcohol, before being strained and stored. Simply following those steps in a general way will probably result in a tincture of some sort. However, by starting with Master Wu's great recipe -- and by modifying it through trial and error -- I have arrived at what I believe to be the best way to get a solidly high-potency extract.

Here are the ingredients and equipment required for the quantity I usually make in each batch:

4 to 5 fl oz of Everclear (95% alcohol variety)
1/3 oz of high-quality cannabis
A sheet of aluminum foil
An oven and stove
A 500ml Erlenmeyer flask
A pot of water into which you can place the flask, either upright or tilted to one side
A small funnel (food-grade, never used for nasty chemicals)
A small wire-mesh flour sifter or other fine-mesh strainer that will fit into the funnel
A heat-resistant measuring cup that shows 0.25 oz (or at least 0.5 oz) increments (an old glass baby's bottle works great, though a graduated cylinder would be best)
Three 1/2 oz amber bottles with droppers (these are the ones I use)

And, finally, the steps:

(1) {OPTIONAL} I start weeks beforehand by making sure the bud I plan to use will be extra-extra dry. In other words, leave the lid off the jar where you keep it, preferably for a few weeks, but at least for a few days. This step is optional since you'll be baking it later, but I've found it helps to maximize the efficiency of the extraction.

(2) As the first step on the tincture-making day, grind the herb as finely as you can. I start by chopping finely with scissors, then put that in my granite mortar & pestle, where I grind it to a fine powder. The bits of stem will remain fibrous (remember, this is hemp), but the buds should powder completely.

(3) Fold up the edges of the sheet of aluminum foil, creating a makeshift tray, and spread the powdered herb as thinly as you can.

(4) Place the herb into a pre-heated oven at 300 degrees F, and leave it there until it starts to turn slightly golden-green (about 8-12 minutes, depending on how dry it was). Your kitchen will smell like someone is vaporizing your pot, but have no fear, the active compounds should not be evaporating much at this low of a temperature for such a short period.

(5) Carefully remove the herb from the oven and gently reshape the aluminum into a funnel-like shape. Pour the baked cannabis into the Erlenmeyer flask, and add half the Everclear (2 to 2.5 fl oz).

(6) Simmer the Erlenmeyer flask in a water bath (i.e., resting in a pot of water on the stove or a hot plate), keeping the water just below its boiling point until the ethanol starts to boil in the flask (5-10 minutes). Turn the stove to medium-high to quickly bring the water to a boil, then turn off the stove. Swirl the flask around to agitate and mix, but leave the flask in the water bath. The ethanol should continue to boil for a few minutes as the water cools from around 210F to 170F (ethanol's boiling point). Wait an additional 5-10 minutes after the ethanol stops boiling before moving to the next step.

(7) Pour the Everclear/cannabis mixture through the strainer and funnel into the baby bottle or graduated cylinder, pressing the cannabis with the back of a spoon to squeeze out as much liquid as you can.

{8} Return the cannabis solids to the Erlenmeyer flask, add the remainder of the Everclear, repeat steps 6 and 7, then either discard cannabis mixture or spread it out to dry. I like to dry it and use it as filler in joints, but there is very little THC left in it.

(9) You should now have somewhere on the order of 2 to 4 ounces of tincture, but it is not as potent as it can be. Place the bottle/graduated cylinder into a water bath in a bowl on the countertop (not the stove), replacing the water with hot tap water once it cools. Repeat as necessary until the tincture has evaporated down to 1.5 ounces.

(10) Transfer the concentrated tincture into the dropper vials. You're done!

You will need to self-titrate to determine how potent each batch is, and what the effective dosage is. I find that about a half dropperful is enough for me with most batches, but I tend to have a fairly low tolerance compared to most people who are regular smokers. At my dosing rate, I get about 25-30 doses per vial, or about 80-90 doses per 1/3 oz of bud. You might want to increase the herb-to-Everclear ratio if you're using bud trim and less-potent lower-level buds, like I did this time, but since you're going to self-titrate, it's not vitally important.​




*


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 26, 2012)

brettsog said:


> ive had the strangest thing happen today. i have 2 sprouts in completely different places in the same pot. i only put one seed in as that was all i had. they both look like weed as well which is confusing the fuck out of me. im gonna let them stretch out a bit before i cull anything but how weird lol


Same thing happened to me. I split them up in their own pots and they both survived and took off.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 26, 2012)

hey guys how is everyone? hope all is well

i got to say im a little disappointed this grow. my plant is not as big as im use to so im a little bummed out.lol
i know what i did worng tho at lest. i jacked up my veg by using a 23w cfl for 8weeks thinking well it will be 
the same (or almost) as using my 250w hm for 4weeks . shit was i wrong 
its 3 plants in my tent one "big" and two smill clones and they dont even fill the 2x2 space 
ya know what i seen it to when i was doing my transplanting to biger pots and my root development wasn't there
i was just hoping it will catch up. lol crazy right, well heres a couple pics.the plants are doing ok i guess


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 26, 2012)

Grazz Update... yeah, I'm still around  been sitting back and chillin'

OK.. on to the pics..lol

Here are some pics of one of the clones I got from a mate (many, many generations to this one). He said the original plant was started in the '80s and he's been cloning it since then, thinks it might have been NL but he can't say for sure.. This clone was not too happy when I got it but I have some new clones from the ones he gave me that will be going in when this one finishes and I'm keeping one for a mother ..


Some pics of my MM..



One thing I don't like about the clone is the stalk.. it's very thin compared to my MM. I actually have had to tie most of his plant up because the shoots are very thin too.. might have to try breeding the two.. 

NL?  MM 


That's it for now..
Grazz


----------



## I85BLAX (Sep 26, 2012)

hettyman said:


> thanks for the link, but i know the 2600, it was my first console, followed by the commodore +4 and the c64...happy days!!!
> 
> My cousin still has his, and all of my games that survived in a storage box. I played street racer the other week and the movement made me feel sick, i was much more at home with "tank".


good ol combat


----------



## I85BLAX (Sep 26, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Grazz Update... yeah, I'm still around  been sitting back and chillin'
> 
> OK.. on to the pics..lol
> 
> ...


I've come to notice that about alot of NL around now and the beans seems to usually be small


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 26, 2012)

Those look great regardless of the size nice job ace.


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 26, 2012)

seeing some great bud within these past couple pgs of this thread.great job every1. 
tinctures are great for ppl that can not smoke.edible are ok, most are just not made right.imo all edible should be made with concentrates.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey thanks RC I'm trying


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 27, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> seeing some great bud within these past couple pgs of this thread.great job every1.
> tinctures are great for ppl that can not smoke.edible are ok, most are just not made right.imo all edible should be made with concentrates.


I am going to give her the tincture rec, I think it will be the best way for her. 

And to keep the pic flood alive, here is my magic bag-seed special... 
Originally thought she would be cut early, unknown genetics of some decent commercial. But she is big and fat, has some decent trichs, not quite like the other pics, calyxs are starting to swell. Hoping she ripens in the next 2 weeks.

I had to bend the tops over a while ago to deal with the stretch, some nice lower growth. Lost one of the main stalks early on and there are two little tops all the way at the bottom now.





Nice kola, and as I said she is a big one....



So my opinion on bagseed has changed a bit.. While I wouldnt make a habit of it, I sure see nothing wrong with growing it here and there if you have the space...


And my arm really isnt that fat, the camera adds ten pounds ya know....


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 27, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> .....edible are ok, most are just not made right.imo all edible should be made with concentrates.


I agree CB, I make my brownies with my iso and there is just a hint of flavor that comes through. I had some caramels that a friend made (first try) and could barely tolerate the taste plus some were strong and some did nothing..


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 27, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> I agree CB, I make my brownies with my iso and there is just a hint of flavor that comes through. I had some caramels that a friend made (first try) and could barely tolerate the taste plus some were strong and some did nothing..


I did my brownies in oil, made 2 batches of brownies. Was 2/3 cup in each batch, used about 1/2 z of some lower popcorn and a few nice nugs. 

Stunk the house up, smelled like a nursery...


----------



## toddzilla (Sep 27, 2012)

Look at you with the antique Commadore 64!


----------



## rufusgrower (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello
i've had these pics for a wile now only just got round to putting them up , this is of GHS Super critical haven't got any pics of the full harvest but some good bud shots before and after harvest 

also some pics of my new grow i've got a Critical jack auto at 6 days 
and a L.A confidential at 5 days


----------



## onpoint55 (Sep 27, 2012)

Where did you order your kit?


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 27, 2012)

Wow those are some of the most beautiful buds ive seen in a while. 
keep up the good work!


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 28, 2012)

9 1/2 weeks flowering.. First grow with this strain, does it look like the plant is drawing everything from the leaves or do I have a deficiency?

Grazz


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 28, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> 9 1/2 weeks flowering.. First grow with this strain, does it look like the plant is drawing everything from the leaves or do I have a deficiency?
> View attachment 2352821View attachment 2352822View attachment 2352823
> 
> Grazz


Hard to say, looks like your nearing the end tho so if nothing has changed in the feeding its probbaly just sucking up energy.
Have you stopped the nute feedings?


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 28, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Hard to say, looks like your nearing the end tho so if nothing has changed in the feeding its probbaly just sucking up energy.
> Have you stopped the nute feedings?


No, still feeding FloraNova Bloom @ 7ml per gallon.. I did add some KoolBloom for weeks 5-8 but stopped last week and flushed.
I'm thinking it's nearing harvest time and have been keeping an eye on the tric's, so far there are some cloudy, very little amber and most clear.. looks like another week or so.. .

This is the first Coco grow for me, I'll have to check out the coco threads again.. Anyone here have experience Coco? 

Grazz


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 28, 2012)

Does anyone else get paranoid when they see posts on Roll it up, usually from ppl with just a few posts under there posts, asking questions or making comments, that just don't "fit" and the pictures that they post don't quite add up??

And good evening all!

Yo Ace, I have been doing the first 2 weeks 12/12 under CFL...big mistake. My current 2 went striahgt into the HPS tent....and wow!! But, still nice looking plants.

10acjed - that is a big Kola


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 28, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Does anyone else get paranoid when they see posts on Roll it up, usually from ppl with just a few posts under there posts, asking questions or making comments, that just don't "fit" and the pictures that they post don't quite add up??


And the people who have 0 posts who send messages and friend requests.  Been getting a few of those.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Sep 28, 2012)

Yea I don't like that kind of stuff either.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 28, 2012)

Lol you guys are crazy


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 28, 2012)

I hear that smoking excessive amounts of weed might make you lose short term memory and cause paranoia.. just something I heard.. once.. somewhere.. ahh..ummm... wtf was I talking about?


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 28, 2012)

and who's that knocking at the door?


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 28, 2012)

Oh yeah.. Pizza guy.. fergot...lol


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 28, 2012)

Im really having an issue with yellowing on my 2 plants. Looks like they are starving for N but other than that they look pretty healthy. I flushed and hit them with some 1/2 str nutes w/ cal/malg 3 days ago and they look worse. I have no idea what's going on. I think it might be ph, I dunno I am a bit frustrated. I have been running at 5.7-5.8 and I am going to bump up to 6.0 when I feed em tonight.

Edit: At 29 days flower
U1
View attachment 2353702View attachment 2353704View attachment 2353705

U2
View attachment 2353706View attachment 2353707View attachment 2353708


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 28, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Im really having an issue with yellowing on my 2 plants. Looks like they are starving for N but other than that they look pretty healthy. I flushed and hit them with some 1/2 str nutes w/ cal/malg 3 days ago and they look worse. I have no idea what's going on. I think it might be ph, I dunno I am a bit frustrated. I have been running at 5.7-5.8 and I am going to bump up to 6.0 when I feed em tonight.
> 
> Edit: At 29 days flower
> U1
> ...


They don't look bad to me, lower fans looking evenly yellowed like they are expired .. soil or hydro? I do ebb n flow, so if you're hydro I'd say check (calibrate) your pH meter before jumping, I've always kept my pH in the 5.6 - 5.9 range. I've panicked more than once and after found out my meter was off..

Grazz


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 28, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> They don't look bad to me, lower fans looking evenly yellowed like they are expired .. soil or hydro? I do ebb n flow, so if you're hydro I'd say check (calibrate) your pH meter before jumping, I've always kept my pH in the 5.6 - 5.9 range. I've panicked more than once and after found out my meter was off..
> 
> Grazz


Ya I was thinking along the same lines as you, and soaked it in some cleaner and recalibrated. I was still going to shoot for 6 but I am almost auto-tuned to just the right amount of ph down to hit 5.8 exactly so I hit them with 5.8 tonight. I will definitely take your advice though as my ph pen is just a cheapy and will hit them with 5.8 a few more times. I run hempy and usually ph at 5.8.

I am trying not to cut any leaves above the screen line and have been just tucking them back. This is definitely my thickest canopies yet and the 250 just can't penetrate too far so the tops are eating up most of the light. I won't panic though and will just monitor them, they don't look too bad besides the yellow fan leaves. 

Thanks Grazz


----------



## justperception (Sep 29, 2012)

Hey guys, My first grow so I'm clueless. Can you recomend me 250w bulb (brand/model), I don't know which is the best, also is it better to use 2 different bulbs for veging and flowering?


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 29, 2012)

justperception said:


> Hey guys, My first grow so I'm clueless. Can you recomend me 250w bulb (brand/model), I don't know which is the best, also is it better to use 2 different bulbs for veging and flowering?


Heyyyy welcome to the club... 

First and most importantly most setups can not run a MH and a HPS unless its a "switchable" system. Needs different ballasts. So be sure you have both, if you can only afford 1 then the HPS is most important, and can get you all the way from seed to harvest.

I use the Hortolux Super HPS, it puts out 30,500 lum which is on the high side for a 250. What you want to find is the highest Lumen output, for a 250w hps its between 28k - 35k, if you can find 35k go for it, but dont pay double because it wont double your yeild. The GrowBright 250w claims its 33k lum so thats a good one too.. Not sure the difference in a small grow between a 27k bulb and a 33k bulb, I doubt its enough to warrant spending alot more. You can find a good bulb for 25 - 35 bucks tho, and I dont think spending 60 to get another 2k lum is even going to make a difference. My 30,300 bulb actually cost 14 bucks... but it was a sale

As far a MH bulbs, I use a GE. Its only in for a couple weeks, so doesnt make much difference to me. You can also veg (growth before flowering) under the HPS, but it tends to make the plants stretch so you will have to keep a close eye. A 250w MH will cost you about 12 bucks, so in all reality its worth it. Gives your HPS a little break as well...

Why? The plant needs different spectrums of light during veg and flower. The MH puts off the right light for plant growth, the HPS puts off the right light for flower growth. So the best way is 2 bulbs. However, not the only way.....

I hate getting up at the ass crack of dawn on weekend... I know its going to piss the Mrs off, but anyone want to hit the vapo with me????


----------



## justperception (Sep 29, 2012)

^ Thank you so much, very informative... 
As far as ballast goes... I'm getting ADJUSTA-WATT DIMMABLE DIGITAL 660W-600W-400W-250W and from what I read it suppose to be really good piece of equipment. 

So my plan is to use 250w MH bulb for veg period and 400w for flowering (assuming I can deal with temperature in my 5 sq feet closet) 
Basically what you're saying is, read the description and pick one with the highest lumens... I asked about this because I was thinking that there is one brand that does the job better then others. 

I'm thinking about getting these: 
250w SUNMASTER COOL DELUXE METAL HALIDE 
Philips Son-T PIA Plus HPS 250w 
Are they good? Can I get something better?


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 29, 2012)

justperception said:


> ^ Thank you so much, very informative...
> As far as ballast goes... I'm getting ADJUSTA-WATT DIMMABLE DIGITAL 660W-600W-400W-250W and from what I read it suppose to be really good piece of equipment.
> 
> So my plan is to use 250w MH bulb for veg period and 400w for flowering (assuming I can deal with temperature in my 5 sq feet closet)
> ...


Cant really say about the ballast, but if its performs and is reliable it sure has alot of options. I have heard/read that the all in one type systems are not as good as say a single 250w HPS ballast. But I really dont know. I run a SunSystem 250w MH/HPS switchable. So I can run the MH for veg, and HPS for flower. 
As far as temps, my cab is in a walk in closet, its 24" deep, by 54" long and 5' high, A/C keeps the place at 76f 24/7, intake fan blows the cool air into the cab and I still struggle to keep in below 85f with the light on. So 400w would never work for me.

I would suggest trying to 250w first, it can grow 4 plants and give you a nice yeild. I just pulled in over 100g on my first ever grow. Get an idea of temps and space, then decide if you can do 400w.

And wait for a few more responses here before ordering if you havent, alot of edumicated growers hang out here. They are just stoned so you have to be patient...


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 29, 2012)

justperception said:


> ^ Thank you so much, very informative...
> As far as ballast goes... I'm getting *ADJUSTA-WATT DIMMABLE DIGITAL 660W-600W-400W-250W* and from what I read it suppose to be really good piece of equipment.
> 
> So my plan is to use 250w MH bulb for veg period and 400w for flowering (assuming I can deal with temperature in my 5 sq feet closet)
> ...


Is this the Lumatek dimmable ballast? Most dimmable ballasts are rated at one wattage and are *dimmable to lower wattages with the same bulb*. For example my lumatek 250w dimmable ballast has settings for 250w super lumen, 250, 175, and 150 *all intended to be used with a 250w bulb*. I personally have not heard of a ballast that will run bulbs from 250-600 so make sure you check the specifications real good. Post a link on here to the ballast you are looking at, there is a wealth of 250 knowledge that can help you out here.


----------



## justperception (Sep 29, 2012)

http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_05169.html
- You select the lamp type and wattage and the ballast will run the lamp to the exact specification that the lamp requires, just as if the ballast was dedicated to that lamp. It's like having three separate ballasts in one unit!

I read somewhere (I do read a lot lately about growing pot) that it is better to run 250w bulb then dimm a bigger one down.

If any1 can recomend me a 250w MH bulb model that would be swell, couse my seeds arrived today, and I am itching to grow!


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 29, 2012)

I run a 250 watt Ceramic Metal Halide for both Veg and Flower. Check it out, do a Google search for "Ceramic Metal Halide"
Runs on HPS Ballast..




Grazz


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 29, 2012)

That is a very nice ballast! I am such a stoner I'm sure I would accidentally run my 250 bulb at 600w. 

As 10acjed MH is not nearly as important as HPS. Anything in the high 20000 lumen output should be fine. For HPS lumens are important but not as important as color spectrum. The Eye Hortilux that 10acjed uses are highly rated for high lumen output and proper spectrum.

Here is the bulb I am using that came with the 250 I bought. *

http://www.hydroponicgear.com/lighti...e-h-i-d-bulbs/

​


*Here is the Aggromax rated at 35000 lumens. This is a dual spectrum bulb adding "blue" light. http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-AgroMax- 250w-High-Pressure-Sodium-Bulb.asp

Here is the bulb I ordered as my spare/next bulb. It is cheap but seems to have the right spec and high lumens so I will give it a try. http://www.hidhut.com/catalog/full-spectrum-250w-hps-bulb-p-58.html

This is the_ powerplant bulb_ that another UK grower was talking about. Looks really nice.
http://www.budgreen.com/products/product/?id=70


----------



## thegreatbambino (Sep 29, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> That is a very nice ballast! I am such a stoner I'm sure I would accidentally run my 250 bulb at 600w.
> 
> As 10acjed MH is not nearly as important as HPS. Anything in the high 20000 lumen output should be fine. For HPS lumens are important but not as important as color spectrum. The Eye Hortilux that 10acjed uses are highly rated for high lumen output and proper spectrum.
> 
> ...


Those are all great bulb options, but Amazon has a 250 "Super HPS) with 33k initial output and 2100K color temp for 20 bucks 
http://www.amazon.com/iPower-GLBULBH250-250-Watt-Magnetic-Digital/dp/B005HJIZHO/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1348932800&sr=8-7&keywords=250+hps
I haven't personally tried it out (I'm using a cheap GE HPS bulb right now) but will be buying it as my next bulb. It looks similar to the powerplant one you linked, and might just be rebranded by iPower.


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 29, 2012)

I just broke the seal on my last bud of blackjack from my first grow. This bud has been curing since the beginning of June. The smell is so intense, lemon butter is the way I describe it. Two bongs down and I need to sit the fuck down.


----------



## 10acjed (Sep 29, 2012)

Hmmm that chart looks interesting Grazz, think I may have to save for one of those. How does it compare to running straight HPS or MH? Is it worth the extra coin?

Ny next bulb was going to be the agromax that stoneslacker posted the link to....


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 29, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> I just broke the seal on my last bud of blackjack from my first grow. This bud has been curing since the beginning of June. The smell is so intense, lemon butter is the way I describe it. Two bongs down and I need to sit the fuck down.
> View attachment 2354158


I plan to start keeping a nugget from each harvest and cure for weeks or months (I have always planned to do this, but little will power). So far the longest cure i've managed is 2 weeks, and it made such a difference, I can only imagine how good 3 months would be. I guessng that you haven't been "breathing" it every 12 hours for 3 months, but rather left it air tight once properly cured?.

GRAZZ - Nice one. Funnily enough I was just today, I was chating to my local hydro store owner about the importance of spectrum over lumens, as he has just returned from a big Hydro Expo weekend. I've only just bought my HPS set up and chose the Sunmaster Dual Spec HPS to give a better colour range, but those ceramics look the tits!! Will def do some research into them for my next bulb.


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 29, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Hmmm that chart looks interesting Grazz, think I may have to save for one of those. How does it compare to running straight HPS or MH? Is it worth the extra coin?
> 
> Ny next bulb was going to be the agromax that stoneslacker posted the link to....


I'm sold on CMH.. I am flowering with the 250 CMH in my cab and a 400 watt MH-HPS conversion (I think it ends up 360 Watt HPS) and the cab grow has outperformed the HPS the last couple grows.. (I think the full spectrum brings out the trics) I'm so sold on it that I'm thinking of grabbing another 250 HPS ballast and switching out the 400 MH for 250 CMH, but I might try a full spectrum 400 Watt MH first.. I love to experiment..lol

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 29, 2012)

Since I'm in a typing kind of mood...

I'm getting closer to a perpetual grow, I've been vegging my clones under CFL to about 15-18 inches




I have the "gift" clone (NL?) that finishes 10 weeks 12/12 tomorrow. I posted about it the other day, when I checked today the trics are mostly cloudy and I'm finally seeing some amber . So.. I may be harvesting that in a few days.




The MM that's under the HPS (9 weeks tomorrow) will be a week or so behind that.



I put one of the NL? clones in the cab 8 days ago and an MM clone in the HPS area yesterday. I have 2 of each vegged to 18", one of each will be a mother so I'll put another NL? in the cab next week, start some new clones and put the other MM in the week after.. and on and on.. 

A couple pics of the MM harvested a few weeks back and the lower half of the plant that I'm trying to squeeze more out of.



Grazz


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 29, 2012)

justperception said:


> http://www.progrow.co.uk/acatalog/info_05169.html
> - You select the lamp type and wattage and the ballast will run the lamp to the exact specification that the lamp requires, just as if the ballast was dedicated to that lamp. It's like having three separate ballasts in one unit!



I think I may be grabbing one of these in the next few months.
Are you definitely buying one? Keep me up to date on how you like it.


----------



## brettsog (Sep 30, 2012)

ive been looking at CMH for a while and i just cant justify to the missus spending £50 on a bulb. i mean they look lovely and seem to do a good job but £50...... for just a bulb. damn.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 30, 2012)

brettsog said:


> ive been looking at CMH for a while and i just cant justify to the missus spending £50 on a bulb. i mean they look lovely and seem to do a good job but £50...... for just a bulb. damn.


I have the exact same problem with my missis. I get round this by not telling her when I pay out on stuff. I don't hide it, and if she should ask I'll tell her, but it's rare that she asks, so onto a winner. Its not the same as a lie, more like saving her brain from unnecessary information in order to save her from getting annoyed. Pretty considerate really, maybe you should try it


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 30, 2012)

^^^^
I do the same.
Plus I sell stuff on eBay, so I always have my "own" money Paypal to spend as I wish.
If I need seeds, i just transfer the $$$ to the checking account. A lot of stuff I buy is right off eBay anyway.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I plan to start keeping a nugget from each harvest and cure for weeks or months.


I started doing this a few weeks ago.
I bought a bunch of the ball 4 oz. jars. They even come with labels. So I just write the strain and the date it was jarred on the label.
So far I have LSD, Purple Haze, Lemon Haze, Auto Bomb, and Fruity Chronic Juice. Only an 1/8 or so of each.

I wonder how long it will last before it actually degrades...


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 30, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I started doing this a few weeks ago.
> I bought a bunch of the ball 4 oz. jars. They even come with labels. So I just right the strain and the date it was jarred on the label.
> So far I have LSD, Purple Haze, Lemon Haze, Auto Bomb, and Fruity Chronic Juice. Only an 1/8 or so of each.
> 
> I wonder how long it will last before it actually degrades...


These are the ones I use. I just save 1 or 2 choice buds once they are cured and seal and don't open. Hard not to crack it open and get a whiff, especially once you run out of that strain. Was worth it though, 3 months and only seemed like it would get better. And that was without a true airtight seal. Can't wait to open the blueberry and trainwreck samples I have in a couple months.


----------



## Brother Numsi (Oct 1, 2012)

justperception said:


> ^ Thank you so much, very informative...
> As far as ballast goes... I'm getting ADJUSTA-WATT DIMMABLE DIGITAL 660W-600W-400W-250W and from what I read it suppose to be really good piece of equipment.
> 
> So my plan is to use 250w MH bulb for veg period and 400w for flowering (assuming I can deal with temperature in my 5 sq feet closet)
> ...


High Guys.
Just to jump in for a second, but before you buy anything do a lot of reading, ask questions like you are doing, BUT establish a budget and expect to exceed it. Since you are in the learning phase and we can only guess at your budget there are things that come up which cost $$$. Even though you are using 250w things like circulation, ventilation, odor control, air tight jar, humidity and temp control, ph, etc. All these may not apply to you, but some will. If you need any additives or pest control that's $$$, too.

I say this not to scare you, but to urge you to do good research.
This is a good thread to take a look at:
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/412440-vocabulary-slang-terms-updated-missing.html

You will have a ton of support in the 250 watt club. Learn a lot and HAVE FUN!!
Good luck!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 1, 2012)

brettsog said:


> ive been looking at CMH for a while and i just cant justify to the missus spending £50 on a bulb. i mean they look lovely and seem to do a good job but £50...... for just a bulb. damn.


There on sale for $35 here:*([url]http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmed18.htm[/URL])* ($45 Shipped to Nor-Cal) Considering they produce better results than HPS Id say that's a steal, IMHO anyways.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 1, 2012)

need a little help, i fed my ak48 for the first time last night. 1/2 strength lucas formula, 3ml micro 4.5ml bloom with a tsp of epsom salts for the entire gallon (3.8ltrs), when i have gone in there today the coytoledons have yellowed and the leaf tips are curling up with what looks like heat stress or overwatering. im using coco so i didnt think i could over water. the yellowing is spreading into the higher up leaves. there are only 2 sets so i figured it was time to start feeding. do you guys think i should flush or let it sit for a few days to see what happens?


----------



## brettsog (Oct 1, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> There on sale for $35 here:*(http://advancedtechlighting.com/cdmed18.htm)* ($45 Shipped to Nor-Cal) Considering they produce better results than HPS Id say that's a steal, IMHO anyways.


dont think they ship to the UK. but thanks though. would be cheaper for me if they did.


----------



## Mister Black (Oct 1, 2012)

brettsog said:


> dont think they ship to the UK. but thanks though. would be cheaper for me if they did.


Who is that in your avatar?


----------



## brettsog (Oct 1, 2012)

Mister Black said:


> Who is that in your avatar?


Just some random. it was a gif but didnt work


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 1, 2012)

brettsog said:


> need a little help, i fed my ak48 for the first time last night. 1/2 strength lucas formula, 3ml micro 4.5ml bloom with a tsp of epsom salts for the entire gallon (3.8ltrs), when i have gone in there today the coytoledons have yellowed and the leaf tips are curling up with what looks like heat stress or overwatering. im using coco so i didnt think i could over water. the yellowing is spreading into the higher up leaves. there are only 2 sets so i figured it was time to start feeding. do you guys think i should flush or let it sit for a few days to see what happens?


I would hit them with no more than 1/4 str nutes until they show some branching. Small seedlings with just the first couple sets of true leaves showing usually dont need much in the way of nutes. 

I use perlite hempy buckets and while it is hard to overwater it is definitely possible. If the growing medium is not allowed to dry out then overwatering can be an issue. If I were you I would just monitor them, giving only water for a bit and if they start to burn then I would flush. 

Stubborn as I am, I am finally understanding that less is definitely more when it comes to nutes. I tried to force feed these two I have now like pigs at a trough, and I am backing them down now trying to find that "goldilocks" zone. It's been a real struggle the past week or so, yellowing all over the place and some tip burn on the sugar leaf.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 2, 2012)

yeah. i would rather get feeding dialled in now while they a re vegging so i dont have to worry so much later in their life. i fed my WW clone as well and its grown nearly 2" in a day so im pretty happy with that  will have to rinse the coco through now and try again once they are bigger.


----------



## justperception (Oct 2, 2012)

Brother Numsi said:


> High Guys.
> Just to jump in for a second, but before you buy anything do a lot of reading, ask questions like you are doing, BUT establish a budget and expect to exceed it. Since you are in the learning phase and we can only guess at your budget there are things that come up which cost $$$. Even though you are using 250w things like circulation, ventilation, odor control, air tight jar, humidity and temp control, ph, etc. All these may not apply to you, but some will. If you need any additives or pest control that's $$$, too.
> 
> I say this not to scare you, but to urge you to do good research.
> ...


Hey, you are raising some valid points, and you are right. At the beginning of this I was thinking of spending about &#321;200-300 (350-500$) thus far I spent about 360$






I still need extraction fan, carbon filter, Hesi soil starter kit, bucket for storing water, electricity meter, socket timer so that will be probably another 150$ or more. But yeah I am committed, and I've been buying weed for 14 year, no more gentelmen. I say no more!
Thanks for all the advice.

It's been 12h now since I put 4 feminized white widow seeds in destilled water, and one(edit: 3) of them started to crack. There seems to be alot of opinion on this, how long should I keep them soaking ?


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 2, 2012)

brettsog said:


> yeah. i would rather get feeding dialled in now while they a re vegging so i dont have to worry so much later in their life. i fed my WW clone as well and its grown nearly 2" in a day so im pretty happy with that  will have to rinse the coco through now and try again once they are bigger.


I know my 3 BB's were very sensitive to nutes early on while my 1 sativa would take whatever I dumped on her. The 3 were yellow and she stayed green.


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 2, 2012)

justperception said:


> Thanks for all the advice.


Your doing the right thing by coming here and getting all the information you can. I jumped into it a little early, and while I was still able to pull down a decent yeild, it would have been much better if I waited and asked. 

Not sure if you have one and just did not put it on the list. But your growing in soil from the looks of it.
I have one big important tip for you, get a good Ph meter and make sure you have some Ph Up/Down. You can get away with it at first, just use distilled. But after 3 weeks or so you will want to start adding nutes, and trust me they will mess with your soil if not properly adjusted.

Dipping a Ph meter is so simple and accurate, and your not going to find many in this thread to disagree with me...

I learned the hard way. I pulled 100g+ my first time, its about 50/50 of good smelling, tasting bud, and bud that doesnt taste or smell very good, dont get me wrong it works, but I am finicky about taste.. The Mrs looks at me like Im crazy, but I dont smoke only for effect.
I will use most of it for food. 

I thought at first it was drying/curing issues. But it wasnt, I dried some in a box, total darkness, then jarred in total darkness and nothing is helping. Just smells a little like plant, some hay, and has less trichs than its sister.


----------



## Brother Numsi (Oct 2, 2012)

justperception said:


> Hey, you are raising some valid points, and you are right. At the beginning of this I was thinking of spending about &#321;200-300 (350-500$) thus far I spent about 360$
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good job!! How will you manage odor control? Looks like you are well within the budget.
Keep up the good work!!


----------



## justperception (Oct 2, 2012)

^ some kind of carbon filter + pipe going out the window I guess


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 2, 2012)

justperception said:


> ^ some kind of carbon filter + pipe going out the window I guess


Wouldn't suggest putting it straight out of the window, pump it into the room, an leave the window open a little. This will bring in fresh, cool air, with a good CO2 content, that will help keep your grow room temps down, and your plants healthy.

Also, pumping hot air straight out of a window may attract unwanted attention if noticed by heat cameras.

But 10acjed got it right, better to get some helpful hints first, or end up with problems, drama's and lost plants. You will probably experience all of these anyway, that's how you learn, but the more info you have, the less mistakes you'll make


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 2, 2012)

Just a quick update on my ladies.

2 big-ish Blue Mystic, flipped 18 days ago.
4 smaller Blue Mystic, in veg, just repotted and watered

One of the smaller ones is in a 7 litre air pot as a trial, and the other 3 are in 6.5 litre pots. They will be topped in 3 or 4 days, and then vegged for a final ten days before flipping

I have just released another 200 spider mite predators as the fuckers have returned. but should be wiped out iin a matter of days as I caught them very early

Please excuse the pics...I have a memory card on order for my real camera, but phone will have to do for now


----------



## RCgrowerman (Oct 2, 2012)

As someone who has been through firefighting school for the military I can tell you that any hot
air is easily noticed even with our portable units used in fires. They are very accurate and use only
AA batteries just to give you an idea of how easy it is to be spotted. The ones they mount on 
helicopters just scare the hell out of me haha


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 2, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> As someone who has been through firefighting school for the military I can tell you that any hot
> air is easily notice even with our portable units used in fires. They are very accurate and use only
> AA batteries just to give you an idea of how easy it is to be spotted. The ones they mount on
> helicopters just scare the hell out of me haha


There should be a "dislike" button...you just got the paranoia setting in


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 2, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I thought at first it was drying/curing issues. But it wasnt, I dried some in a box, total darkness, then jarred in total darkness and nothing is helping. Just smells a little like plant, some hay, and has less trichs than its sister.


did you burb them properly?? Also, I've found that for the first couple of weeks they smell planty and hay like, but then get a whole lot better


----------



## RCgrowerman (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm not paranoid just safe.


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 2, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> I'm not paranoid just safe.


Yeah they will never figure it out, its not like you post pictures on the internet telling everyone your growing it.... 



Just messin of coarse... One can never be too safe. 

Guess it depends on where ppl are located and whats going on... Personally I am in an area where you never hear about grows being busted unless its an entire house/apt setup, and even then they stumble upon it because of neighbors complaining.
Densly populated, lots of crime. Even the LEO will tell you str8 up they dont care about someone smoking a J in their own home... Even been to a few BBQ's with off duties, they dont care when we sneak around the corner...


----------



## RCgrowerman (Oct 2, 2012)

For grows our size I believe there is a very low chance of getting caught. 
The only exception would be people telling on you. That being said I still
find it important to practice being safe and minimizing the other risks of 
being discovered. (smell, sound, heat....) And I don't worry about
pictures because again these are personal sized grows that very obviously 
are not being grown to be sold.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 2, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> I'm not paranoid just safe.


I meant you got my paranoia going , even though I am 100% tthere is no significant heat signs from my small grow, it got my spidey senses tingling


----------



## GooberGrape (Oct 2, 2012)

I just found this thread...It's great! I've been growing under 250 watt HPS for about a year. I've just switched to a hydro DWC for this one. It's different. I like growing under 250 watt. I've had pretty good luck. Here is a pic of my first grow under 250. In the pic this plant is about 4 to five weeks into flowering. I ended up getting a little less than two oz. off of her.


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey GooberGrape, welcome aboard.

Thats a nice looking plant for 250, and a little under 2 oz is pretty good as far as I am concerned.


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 3, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> For grows our size I believe there is a very low chance of getting caught.
> The only exception would be people telling on you. That being said I still
> find it important to practice being safe and minimizing the other risks of
> being discovered. (smell, sound, heat....) And I don't worry about
> ...


Kinda the same way I feel.

Also understanding your rights and local laws should be encouraged.
I saw a bust on the news the other day. They were coming out one after another, plants, pvc, lights. Big time operation. Peaks my interest of coarse, thinking ok how did they get caught...

Well go figure, the neighbors were suspicious because it seemed nobody lived there. Car & truck would come and go, but rarely over night. One night they thought they heard a gun shot (bulb blew I would assume) so they called the police, who tripped over their own *&^%'s into a big time grow....
Most of the time I see these its the same thing, suspicious activity makes the neighbors keep an eye out. Sometimes its the smell. But I cant say I ever saw a legit case built up where they were watching the place for a long time because of some other outside way like electric or heat. Its 95% always something to do with the neighbors...

So be safe because your the only one who can give it away by being sloppy.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 3, 2012)

Sup all! Just a pic update on my grow. Day 33 of 12/12.

Blueberry (U1) She is quite yellow and I have burned the fuck out of her trying to fix it. Flushed and I am backing the nutes off *alot*. She is still building mass though, she should bounce back.














Mystery Clone (U2) Not as yellow as she was and now less than U1 is. She is getting really fat, hope she continues to bulk up.














Peace


----------



## ace720 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hey guys how is everyone ?


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 3, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Hey guys how is everyone ?


Doing great ace. I think all the leo talk sent people into hiding. 

I truly love medical marijuana laws, it's still hard to believe it sometimes. I still find myself paranoid anytime I see a officer when I am driving around carrying. First time I got pulled over since I got my card I found myself automatically trying to crotch my stash. Old habits die hard.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 4, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Doing great ace. I think all the leo talk sent people into hiding.
> 
> I truly love medical marijuana laws, it's still hard to believe it sometimes. I still find myself paranoid anytime I see a officer when I am driving around carrying. First time I got pulled over since I got my card I found myself automatically trying to crotch my stash. Old habits die hard.


Old habits die hard?? I still get the jitters when driving with a police car in front or behind...even if i'm doing nothing wrong and not carrying .
I think I have a similar prob with my Blue Mystic....been using weaker doses then reccommended of BioBizz, but think that Mag def has once again stopped them being used, and really worried that if I add epsom salts, they get burnt bad....hmmmmm decisions, decisions

Sup Ace, Slack? It has been very quiet here the last few days, but i've not had much time myself.


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 4, 2012)

Damn stoneslacker, thats looking nice. Love the canopy. 

Sorry for the rant on the legal side, dont want to freak people out.. 

Im going to be putting my next one on hold for a while. My co-grower is having some medical problems, chemo damaged her lungs so she needs to be on o2. Alot of unknowns at this point, so going to play it safe for a while. She is going to be fine, just has something new to adjust to. Once she is home for a bit and things get "normal" we have everything we need to start back up..

Just dont feel like getting into another grow and need to cut it abruptly. 

I will still be around here tho, commenting, repping and liking... And smoking/eating the fine mj ya'll helped us grow...


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 4, 2012)

I ran into a deal I couldn't pass up.. I picked up two 48" 6 Lamp T5HO fixtures with Bulbs (54 watt 3500k) for $90 each on CL. 



Just wondering if anyone here has T5 experience.. I know 3500k is at the top end of bloom so if I use them as-is what should I expect? I may start picking up a few lower k bulbs to mix in but just wondering what you guys/gals think about blooming with 3500k..

Grazz


----------



## RCgrowerman (Oct 4, 2012)

After losing a little bit of outdoor buds to bud rot due to the insane humidity and rain I decided to check closer on my indoor.
Low and behold my biggest and most healthy cola had a case of bud rot. Needless to say ventilation will be staying on
24/7 from now on until I can figure out how to deal with this problem.


I just cut the infected area off but unfortunately it was just way to fucked up to salvage anything. Should be another 2-3 weeks 
until the chop hopefully I don't have to deal with this again.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 4, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Damn stoneslacker, thats looking nice. Love the canopy.
> 
> Sorry for the rant on the legal side, dont want to freak people out..
> 
> ...


Ya ultimately the mj can wait on your friends health to return. Wish I could donate some to her cause for you man, hope that things work out for her definitely.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello friends and neighbors. Been out of town a couple days and came back to gloom, dispare and agony....damn, a couple weeks ago I removed the last male, and had plenty of time before the 2 would have dropped pollen....so did a flush, cleaned out and wiped my tent with alcohol and lysol, then put the plants back in...it was all good. Last Wed, I began watering and inspecting the plants. They seemed to have slowed developing buds at about 40 days flowering...so I'm checking toward the back plants and I see this skinny female that went Herman, and my beautuful girls are developing seeds. #%W$%&^@. I cut them all off at the dirt and slipped garbage bags over them, in an effort to not contaminate the 250 HPS grow just a few feet away. So far, it looks ok. I may have gotten lucky in the HPS tent. I have a couple more weeks on that grow. I lost at least a third of my grow and was getting depressed until I fired up a bowl and had to laugh at myself. After all, my cup is still 2/3 full. It is good to be back and catch up on the bud porn you guys are posting. Seems a few of us have had a bit of bad luck recently.


----------



## GooberGrape (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the compliment on the plant. That was my first time growing under 250 watt. The last one was much nicer. I got 58 grams off of it. Both times I couldn't even afford good soil. I was using Miraclegro with the time released fertilizers. Now I've switched to a DWC and am expermenting with that. More work but it's fun!


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 5, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Ya ultimately the mj can wait on your friends health to return. Wish I could donate some to her cause for you man, hope that things work out for her definitely.




Thanks. Its tough, she was at the end. Last chemo, all tests good, then bam she gets hit with this.. 
Not life ending, just life changing tho so we just move forward.


----------



## GooberGrape (Oct 5, 2012)

Has anyone ever germinated a seed in rockwool and put that in hydroton over the reservoir and sprouted that way? Maybe put a humidity dome right over the DWC bucket? I was thinking of trying it that way next time I grew.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 5, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Thanks. Its tough, she was at the end. Last chemo, all tests good, then bam she gets hit with this..
> Not life ending, just life changing tho so we just move forward.


Hope things turn around for your friend.. be cool and take care of the important stuff..

Grazz


----------



## ace720 (Oct 5, 2012)

What's up guys. I haven't been on much because my phone keep kicking me off. I think it's this new 
iOS 6. I'm starting to not like apple. Lol looking good RC


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 6, 2012)

ace720 said:


> What's up guys. I haven't been on much because my phone keep kicking me off. I think it's this new
> iOS 6. I'm starting to not like apple. Lol looking good RC


Never been an apple fan, bought my first iPhone last year. Still not an apple fan... I dont dislike them, just dont see anything worthy of the price gouging they do. I got an HP laptop with better hardware specs than the mac, cost almost 1/2 the price. 

I can upgrade in a month, probably going with the GS3 myself.


On another note, heading over to cut the last of mine today and disassemble to box. Will post some pics of my monster bagseed sativa..


----------



## justperception (Oct 6, 2012)

Test run of my first grow space. Mylar is such a pain in the ass though... I can't cut it without it looking like a truck run over it


----------



## brettsog (Oct 6, 2012)

justperception said:


> Test run of my first grow space. Mylar is such a pain in the ass though... I can't cut it without it looking like a truck run over it


i hear you. i got disturbed when i was cutting mine and i ended up screwing it into a ball. not a good idea. now it looks like bacofoil on the walls. i have that same hygrometer you have on the wall. be wary. if even a little bit of light shines on it, it gives a wrong temp reading.


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 6, 2012)

Well all broke down and stored for now.

Cut the last of mine, ma be a tad early on the sativa. But for some regs bagseed it impresses me lol

What do you think??






Thats the main kola, this is the 2nd one. Then I have another smaller on, and a little lower growth. 




In the brown box now, be jarring in a few...


----------



## justperception (Oct 6, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> I think I may be grabbing one of these in the next few months.
> Are you definitely buying one? Keep me up to date on how you like it.


So I have a 250w bulb connected and my socket power monitor shows me about 300w usage. Is this standard ?


----------



## RCgrowerman (Oct 6, 2012)

perfectly normal


----------



## RCgrowerman (Oct 6, 2012)

I know this is an outdoor grow but I thought you guys would get a laugh at our stoner technology.
After the bud rot we put our heads together and my buddy Medicinemaker decided to erect glass
windows over the big colas. Later that night before the big rain hit we filled in the weak spots with
umbrellas. Makes me smile whenever I see innovations with household items on this site


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 6, 2012)

10ac thats now thats a cola, does look slightly early. should be good smoke.bagseed is great! for all the bagseed ive ended up growing if it came from bud that was subpar it was most likey just bad growing. when i grew them ,they were some the strongest ive tried thats was before i knew about cloning. not staying all bagseed is good but there lots of great hidden gems out there.keep it up man.


i havent been posting any pics my cable to the camera is mia. 
i have a semi new line up: power, blue larry, sfv ogx , pre98 bubbax, sensi dreamx. all the x were from seed found in meds gottn from local disps,will post some pics hopefully soon.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 6, 2012)

nice rc, we havent had rain in prob over 4 months was 100 2 days ago,keep close eye on them maybe cut early?


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 6, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> 10ac thats now thats a cola, does look slightly early. should be good smoke.bagseed is great! for all the bagseed ive ended up growing if it came from bud that was subpar it was most likey just bad growing. when i grew them ,they were some the strongest ive tried thats was before i knew about cloning. not staying all bagseed is good but there lots of great hidden gems out there.keep it up man.


I had 5 of them and the 3 BB fems, 4 of 5 were male. 

This one was just to fill space, never expected much. Then she really responded to the Bloom + KoolBloom, started getting fatter and fatter.
She is a tad early, but not too bad. Good amount of cloudy trichs, and the calyx's were all pretty fat.

I took a small bud off last week n dried it, got me toasted. Def some quality smoke now..
I call it Fresh Regs, my new strain.. LOL


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 7, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Well all broke down and stored for now.
> 
> Cut the last of mine, ma be a tad early on the sativa. But for some regs bagseed it impresses me lol
> 
> ...


What do I think?? I think that I hate you just a little bit 

If my next plants produce that much bud between 2 Cola's, i'll be happy as a pig in shit


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 7, 2012)

justperception said:


> Test run of my first grow space. Mylar is such a pain in the ass though... I can't cut it without it looking like a truck run over it


I found working with smaller sections helps. It may be fiddly, and make your room look a bit patch work on closer inspection, but much easier to get the mylar really flat and worknig its best


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 7, 2012)

Made some slight changes to what I am now calling "Frankensteins Tent". Put some CFL's back in, but differently and put the carbon flter back on (which has been absent for 2 weeks, don't ask). It may look messy but non of the wires catch, snag, or touch anything hot. Also, non of the CFL's are touching leaves, that is a perspective thing.

I have 6 plants in my 2x2 tent, which may seem a bit much, but they are pretty small, and I now have 10,000 lums per sq foot!! Happy Days!!!

Sorry, still restricted to phone for pics, but you get the idea


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 7, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> What do I think?? I think that I hate you just a little bit
> 
> If my next plants produce that much bud between 2 Cola's, i'll be happy as a pig in shit


LMAO yeah well its bitter sweet at the moment, Was ready to use some of the lessons learned with another grow. Its going to be a while tho.

I will say tho, never expected to see a bud that size in a small grow... Will have a dry weight this week.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 7, 2012)

10acjed said:


> LMAO yeah well its bitter sweet at the moment, Was ready to use some of the lessons learned with another grow. Its going to be a while tho.
> 
> I will say tho, never expected to see a bud that size in a small grow... Will have a dry weight this week.


Look forward to seeing what it is. 10-12g conservative i guess.

Hope your friend is fighting fit soon. My mum had a very rare, large cancer at the top of the nose by the brain. Took a couple of years work, and a big surgery...but full remission for 6 years now


----------



## ace720 (Oct 7, 2012)

Looking really good Hettyman & 10acjed


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 7, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Looking really good Hettyman & 10acjed


Thank you Ace, I'm worried i'm gonna be pushed for space soon. Got another 3 Plants waiting to go in, and it's likely to be 6 more weeks before any go out


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 7, 2012)

Nice looking cola 10acjed. Remember when I told you harvest time is always bittersweet? It's especially so when you dont have another grow going, so hope things progress well and you can get back to growing my friend.

Hetty, looks like you are going to put your last grows to shame. Judging by the pics, you have it going on right now man, and you should easily surpass your previous yields. Looking really good man.


Here is a day 39 update on my 2. Blueberry is burnt to fuck, overnuted her pretty bad trying to work out the problems they have been having and only made it worse. She doesn't seem to be getting worse though and I hope she will swell up in the next 3-4 weeks.
















The mystery clone is looking pretty good. Still yellow as fuck but she is really getting fat. Have high hopes on the yield for this girl, she should be my biggest one yet.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 7, 2012)

10acjed said:


> LMAO yeah well its bitter sweet at the moment, Was ready to use some of the lessons learned with another grow. Its going to be a while tho.
> 
> I will say tho, never expected to see a bud that size in a small grow... Will have a dry weight this week.


What a Honkin Monster Cola!! Good on you, brother. I think that should win some kinda prize at the county fair, and be listed in the Bud Porn Hall of Fame.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 7, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Made some slight changes to what I am now calling "Frankensteins Tent". Put some CFL's back in, but differently and put the carbon flter back on (which has been absent for 2 weeks, don't ask). It may look messy but non of the wires catch, snag, or touch anything hot. Also, non of the CFL's are touching leaves, that is a perspective thing.
> 
> I have 6 plants in my 2x2 tent, which may seem a bit much, but they are pretty small, and I now have 10,000 lums per sq foot!! Happy Days!!!
> 
> Sorry, still restricted to phone for pics, but you get the idea


looking good from this end Hettyman. All the plants look happy in the reorganized grow area. You just can't beat a clean well lighted box.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 7, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Nice looking cola 10acjed. Remember when I told you harvest time is always bittersweet? It's especially so when you dont have another grow going, so hope things progress well and you can get back to growing my friend.
> 
> Hetty, looks like you are going to put your last grows to shame. Judging by the pics, you have it going on right now man, and you should easily surpass your previous yields. Looking really good man.
> 
> ...


Scrog looks so clean and organized. The other photos ae pure frostyliscious Bud porn. Well done, Bro!


----------



## ace720 (Oct 7, 2012)

What the fuck its like I can't give no rep in here. Keep saying I have to spread it around


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 8, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Scrog looks so clean and organized. The other photos ae pure frostyliscious Bud porn. Well done, Bro!


Thanks Doc. Sad to hear of your hermie problem. Is this strain you're growing prone to herman? Never had a hermie yet (knock on forehead), but I have been keeping a close eye on them this round as they are pretty nute stressed.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 8, 2012)

ace720 said:


> What the fuck its like I can't give no rep in here. Keep saying I have to spread it around


ace720...same here...everytime I see someone doing something good I try to give rep. Without fail, I am told I must first spread some rep around before I can give out any more. It dosen't make sense...I am trying to spread some reps around.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 8, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks Doc. Sad to hear of your hermie problem. Is this strain you're growing prone to herman? Never had a hermie yet (knock on forehead), but I have been keeping a close eye on them this round as they are pretty nute stressed.


I had a big herman problem last year, but I also had some really strong females from that strain and those are the ones I took seeds from. Huge honkin seeds, germinated 24 of 24. The grow that hermenated was stressed by me. Neut stress, heat stress, left the light on overnight stress....in other words, I screwed up a few times. The 250W HPS tent is still looking good and outgrew the CFL grow by far, so all is not lost. I have learned another valuable lesson from that strain I tried to cross. 1.) I am no breeder 2.) Stick to known strains. 3.) Who am I kidding, I will be growing an experiment very next time....Actually I have learned to order seed stock from reputable breeders. 4.) I have helped myself greatly by hanging around the 250 HPS Club with you guys and reading the posts and info. Lots of wise help and experience shared here along with the BS and humor, so thanks everryone. Plus, it's the Bud Porn that keeps me coming back...LOL


----------



## Doobieus (Oct 8, 2012)

Made ya look!! Lol jp, but on a serious note here's some updated pics.
My favorite pic is the first one. That's the underside of the leaf, looks like a trichome fishbone . Love the small hints of purples coming out now too, love this strain in bloom . Smells like Sour Diesel with a faint Berry/Sweet/Sugary undertone.



Stoneslacker, it could just be me but those leaves look way too soft to be burnt. Looks more like it has a soft/paper texture/feel to it versus a burnt/crispy feel. Pictures are deceiving though. Did you give the Cal/Mag time to adjust and did you check your ph to make sure you were in the proper range for Cal/Mag uptake? I suppose the only thing I can really put input on now is if after the flush it isn't fixed. Then start reapplying Cal/Mag and bump the nutes up slightly. Hope this helps, looks dank to me though.

Grazz ahhh looks good dude. I'll be over in.... 2.5 seconds, I'll be teleporting with some good home made food lol.

*Poof*


----------



## ace720 (Oct 8, 2012)

Shit looking really nice Doobieus


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 9, 2012)

StoneSlack's , Doobs...looking good!!! Some lovely shiny budds there 

Ace - the whole Rep thing is becoming a hassle, I barely have time to keep up with this thread, and very rarely venture out into the world of RIU (so sorry I if I don't go checking everyones grows too much)... but I do wanna add rep when someone adds something really usefull, or has a very impressive looking plant...so what if keep bumpng into the same faces...it's all a bit dictatorship if you ask me

3 Vegging Plants, about to undergo a nutes test, when I get time to start mixing up the seperate nutes


----------



## frankenbong (Oct 9, 2012)

Well i have to say there are some beautiful girls on this post, I would love to let you all see what i am doing with 250 watts, YHaknO...

View attachment 2366898View attachment 2366899View attachment 2366900


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh yeah, forgot to add this link. Jealous anyone??

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/oct/08/cannabis-plant-elderly-couples-garden?INTCMP=SRCH


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 9, 2012)

ace720 said:


> What the fuck its like I can't give no rep in here. Keep saying I have to spread it around


Pretty sure we are all like that.... Just have to go out into the jungle and post, or just lurk and rep anyone giving "correct" advice... And enjoy the bickering... Nothing like seeing one person ask a question, one person give an inaccurate answer, then the bashing for 3 pages.. Meanwhile the poor fela needing advice is ignored.... LMAO





Hettyman said:


> Oh yeah, forgot to add this link. Jealous anyone??





Hettyman said:


> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2012/oct/08/cannabis-plant-elderly-couples-garden?INTCMP=SRCH[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]


[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]No officer, I did not know it was marijuana, I got it at Home Depot's garden center, they said it was some sort of shrub....[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]LMAO!!!![/FONT]


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 9, 2012)

I know, like fuck they bought that at a garage sale or whatever..- who the fuck is brave/stupid enough to sell a cannabis plant that openly!! Still that is one beautifully monstrous plant, and so healthy, just look at it!!!! Thing that gets me, at this time of year, that thing should just be finishing budding, yet I see no Budds???

It does however make me hate, whichever soulless grandmother selling marketing fuck-wit, who decided to put the cannabis leaf on loads of merchandise, making it instantly recognisable, and preventing me from having something like that in my back garden, grown for free under mother natures sun!!!


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 10, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Look forward to seeing what it is. 10-12g conservative i guess.


Seems about right, this is before being jarred. Still needs another 12 - 24 hours with the lid off so will probably be around 12


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 10, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Seems about right, this is before being jarred. Still needs another 12 - 24 hours with the lid off so will probably be around 12
> 
> View attachment 2367720


Is it like at a Church/School Fayre, where you guess the weight of a cake, and whoever is closest wins the cake??

In which case, thank you very much!! My postal address is.....


----------



## justperception (Oct 10, 2012)

They were put in a cup of water 9 days ago, and in soil 2 or 3 days ago. They seem to grow really fast now.

Guys, explain to me this, when exactly does the vegetative state begins ? And when can I start giving nutrients (using light soil mix)


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 10, 2012)

Depending on the light you got them under, and how quick they grow, but to be honest, you are probably looking at least 7-10 days yet, untill they use up all the nutes in the soil and start to have lime green tops as opposed to a nice forest green.

They should also be plants and not just seedlings, with a couple of nodes (sidewards branch points)

Trick is, not to feed to early, or too much. Start with just a couple of drops per litre, then build from there


----------



## brettsog (Oct 10, 2012)

anyone here grow in coco. im not really happy with it so far. its probably my error but my plants are growing so slowly. i thought id give it a go as i did dwc last time and the veg growth was unbelievable. anyone got any tips on how to make them grow a bit faster without going out and spending hundred's on nutes and additives. im using lucas formula @ 1/4 atm.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 10, 2012)

without spending fortunes, Dutch Pro A+B, £20 the pair

I've only ever grown in soil, but my Hydro shop owner won't shut up about them, and keeps trying to get me to buy them, but as my previous post shows, it'll be a while before I need any more nutes. Apparently it is simple, all trace elements covered, all you need is the 2 bottles.

Yes, it may be said that it's his job to big up his products, however we are now friends, not just business, and I have seen him turn someone away from a _*more*_ *expensive* Canna alternative.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 10, 2012)

nice one, ill take a nose into that on monday. luckily i have a decent out the way hydro shop within walking distance. just making preparations for my 2013 outdoor grow. found 2 decent spots so far but i want at least 5 spots. appreciate the quick answer man


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 10, 2012)

brettsog said:


> luckily i have a decent out the way hydro shop within walking distance. just making preparations for my 2013 outdoor grow. found 2 decent spots so far but i want at least 5 spots. appreciate the quick answer man


 also plan on doing an outdoor grow next year. This year I chucked 2 spare clones in my conservatory, at about 3" tall, just as the natural 12/12 started. Not many sunny days, and not a perfect position (had to keep them fairly out of the way of the windows), they ended up 2 feet tall, and although there isnit now enough sun to finish them properly, they smell really fruity, like better then the last 30 clones I've grown from the same plant indoors. I watched a youtube vid called "strain hunters", where he mentions how the light from the sun affects the plant different and brings out different cannabinoids...erm, here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqFiucWKo-8 kind of interesting, but at the same time a bit boring...but love the dutch accent.... just sounds laid back and "jusht a little shtoned eh"

As for the quick reply, it's just luck when ppl are on here i've found, but happy to help. I did a little research myself just now, and need to correct myself, you will need A+B for veg, and seperate A+B for bloom, so £40. Ask about on here, i'm sure you'll get plenty of 

Also did you see the link I put a couple of pages ago about the large plant found in some ones garden...it was pretty inspirational.

Finally, how can your shop be both "out the way" and "walking distance"....contradicting yourself


----------



## brettsog (Oct 10, 2012)

what i meant was that its not on a main road. its actually located in a side street of a side street. not much foot traffic at all. but its within walking distance to where i live. and yeah i saw the old ladies plant was a healthy looking little bush, would have loved to have seen the yeild. ive seen pics of a 7lb outdooor plant before  the stem was like a tree trunk. looked at least a foot wide

actually here https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/2296331d1345078619-new-start-perpetual-dwc-1st-dsc00463.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/2296332d1345078624-new-start-perpetual-dwc-1st-dsc00494.jpg


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 10, 2012)

FUCK and ME!!! looks like he couldn't find enough stuff to support it, and I'm not surprised


----------



## brettsog (Oct 11, 2012)

i know. what a beast huh.... im so jealous.


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 11, 2012)

Wow that unreal. Never had the advantage to do it without needing to be discreet. Have seen a few outdoors that I considered monsters, but nothing like that. Damn thing is falling over on itself from the weight of the kolas...


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 11, 2012)

Also Brettsog, I was just being a prick when I commented on your contradiction earlier, I knew what you meant 

WIth the whole outdoor thing, you planning on doing 5 plants, or 5 sets of plants?? I had a real good look around this year, found some great spots for single plants, and was gonna plant excess clones there. Problem was the soil was 90% clay, could barely dig a tiny hole with my hand spade. Maybe i'll do some investigating in the spring, further afield.

Anyone got a tent they can lend me till xmas, I have too many plants waiting to flip, spare light, but no funds, and I'm screwing about whats gonna happen with my babies. Hopefully I get confirmation of student funding soon, can buy a 400w set up, get these plants done, and then sell it after xmas on ebay. (yes I would love to have a second tent, but wifey says no)


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 11, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Is it like at a Church/School Fayre, where you guess the weight of a cake, and whoever is closest wins the cake??


I'm guessng by your silence that's a no....


----------



## brettsog (Oct 11, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Also Brettsog, I was just being a prick when I commented on your contradiction earlier, I knew what you meant
> 
> WIth the whole outdoor thing, you planning on doing 5 plants, or 5 sets of plants?? I had a real good look around this year, found some great spots for single plants, and was gonna plant excess clones there. Problem was the soil was 90% clay, could barely dig a tiny hole with my hand spade. Maybe i'll do some investigating in the spring, further afield.
> 
> Anyone got a tent they can lend me till xmas, I have too many plants waiting to flip, spare light, but no funds, and I'm screwing about whats gonna happen with my babies. Hopefully I get confirmation of student funding soon, can buy a 400w set up, get these plants done, and then sell it after xmas on ebay. (yes I would love to have a second tent, but wifey says no)


thats the reason im doing outdoor from now on. missus has got the hump with it. and yeah i meant 5 spots. gonna aim for 3 in each. maybe more depending on how nice the spots are and how many seeds i can afford. im gonna use subcools super soil recipe as well to keep them well nourished.... hopefully wont need to feed them much then. there are so many green areas around here it would be rude not to grow outdoors. i think im decided on a strain as well. from everything i have read purple power is the hardiest strain for outdoor uk and its an early finisher. so less chance of mould.

and yeah i take what people say online with a pinch of salt. people in this community are so quick to flame you for the slightest thing.


----------



## lycanhall (Oct 11, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I'm guessng by your silence that's a no....


ive ended up making a grow box for one of my plants and putting other in green house, can't afford a tent myself ( poor in the uk ) lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 11, 2012)

lycanhall said:


> ive ended up making a grow box for one of my plants and putting other in green house, can't afford a tent myself ( poor in the uk ) lol




I have so many extra tents  too bad your in the UK!


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 11, 2012)

verde send 1 this way!lol


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a gl60 and a gl80... not in original boxes.. would have no idea on how to ship them  if you want to point me to some places i might part with one or two for a seasoned member!


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 12, 2012)

Well I am sad to say that my aunt, and co grower lost her battle yesterday. She beat the cancer, had her final chemo treatment and had a bad side effect from it. The chemo drug poisoned her, and her body could not recover. She did not suffer, it happened quickly an unexpected. 

I spent the last 5 months seeing her every day while we did this together, it was a wonderful experience to share with her and I thank you all for helping.

Puff a big fat one for her today


----------



## brettsog (Oct 12, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Well I am sad to say that my aunt, and co grower lost her battle yesterday. She beat the cancer, had her final chemo treatment and had a bad side effect from it. The chemo drug poisoned her, and her body could not recover. She did not suffer, it happened quickly an unexpected.
> 
> I spent the last 5 months seeing her every day while we did this together, it was a wonderful experience to share with her and I thank you all for helping.
> 
> Puff a big fat one for her today


peace to your loved ones mate, rolling a doober now man.


----------



## shadyslater (Oct 12, 2012)

What kind of penatration could i expect from a 250w?
Can u get dual spec?


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 12, 2012)

lycanhall said:


> ive ended up making a grow box for one of my plants and putting other in green house, can't afford a tent myself ( poor in the uk ) lol


Poor in the UK, that's just a way of life. I have enough wood to build a decent temp room to get me out of trouble, but occasoinal have landlord and workmen vists, so need something that comes down and goes up in half an hour.

Thanks Verde, very sympathetic, the GL 80 would be about perfect for me  ...still pleased you have a fish I see


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey 10ac, very surprised and sorry to hear that. I know words make no difference, at least your last memories with her were so good. I'm going for my monthly visit back home to smoke with my oldest friend, and for you, in her honour, I will be sure to exercise an extreme lack of reservation.

Thoughts are with you

Love, Light, and Peace x


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 12, 2012)

10acjed said:


> Well I am sad to say that my aunt, and co grower lost her battle yesterday. She beat the cancer, had her final chemo treatment and had a bad side effect from it. The chemo drug poisoned her, and her body could not recover. She did not suffer, it happened quickly an unexpected.
> 
> I spent the last 5 months seeing her every day while we did this together, it was a wonderful experience to share with her and I thank you all for helping.
> 
> Puff a big fat one for her today


Sorry to hear about your aunt passing. Condolences to you and family.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 12, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> ...still pleased you have a fish I see



Never lettin go of this thing

goddamn


----------



## brettsog (Oct 13, 2012)

i made some canna butter out of my trim from my white widow... wow. i made it into butter icing and put it on some cup cakes. ive had 3 and my face feels numb lol i post a pic up in a minute.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 13, 2012)

sorry to hear that ac10, at least she was not alone.we can tell she means a lot to you.stay strong.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 14, 2012)

brettsog said:


> i made some canna butter out of my trim from my white widow... wow. i made it into butter icing and put it on some cup cakes. ive had 3 and my face feels numb lol i post a pic up in a minute.



Careful mate, you eat too many and you mite end up both a paranoid stoner, and on the end of some dudes boner


----------



## brettsog (Oct 14, 2012)

i feel rough today. not felt this shitty in a long time. defo a much heavier hit than smoking. i had 5 cupcakes in the end. they were awesome.


----------



## rufusgrower (Oct 14, 2012)

L.A Confidential - Day 22

the first set of leaves really crispy and dying off , but only the first leaves the rest looks healthy to me . the L.A con is growing really slow but apparently that's a just what happens during veg with this strain. i am going to veg it for as long as it takes to harvest the critical jack as its an auto flower 

Critical Jack - Day 23 
the critical jack is is growing a lot faster and has really strong side growth it also had some sort of nutrient deficiency where the first leaves went yellow but this has not spread since i transplanted them and gave some nutes.


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 14, 2012)

Thanks all for the good wishes. Hanging in there, comes and goes.

Our harvest was great/good. Some just did not turn out right, smell, taste are not there even after a while in the jar. Gives a buzz, so probably making oil or butter with it.

The great, well thats another story. I donated some of hers to a neighbor I know she use to take care of, hes on SSI older, and just likes a j now and then. 
My brother inherited some of hers, just what i felt she would want, even tho she wouldn't care if i kept it all either, but he helped her alot, and we all share. 

Have about 1.5z myself, curing is making it smell a little different each week, and taste is wonderful. Packed one with someone yesterday and he just looked at me and said woah after tasting. 
Its smelling almost like a soapy, but not bad soapy, just a way to describe it. kush/deisil hybrid, and both traits are there.. skunky/fuely with a hint of fruity.....

And if smelling amazing and tasting great isnt enough, 2 - 3 hits for me and im good. And I dont mean buzzed, i mean like dazing off stoned. Not a couch lock, but more phsycadelic and a strong head followed by body high...
Not even exaggerating, some of the best i have ever smoked.

And the big monster kola from bagseed... Well, it tastes and smells just like regs. LMAO. Packs a bit more punch then your normal brick schwag tho. Its an interesting one for sure, would describe it as a spicy sativa, maybe a tad piney. Have a half z of that as well, so im stocked up for a bit. Toking and reading, absorbing info, and looking at bud porn....


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 16, 2012)

quiet in here


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 16, 2012)

Hello all.

10acjed - glad to hear the harvest turned out good and your enjoying some porn, erm I mean budd porn

Brettsog - I know what you mean, I used to make just basic hash cakes, by grating hash into melted choc and making corn flake cakes. Everytime, would wake up the next morning, and my eyes stung, and my brain felt, well heavy i guess, literally like a massive weight in my skull. Never put me off though, just not on a school day

And a couple of plant pics for fun


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 16, 2012)

Did a final flush Monday of the girls that didn't get "hermanated". The colas are much tighter, firm and dense that last year, using CFL's. I will turn out the lights about Thursday and crop them around Sunday/Monday. The 250W HPS does a very good job and is barely noticed on the electric bill. Even though I had some of the same problems as last year, I can't help being pleased about the outcome. I belive the yield is much better than last year, but I won't know until I get a dry weight. I will also get a "fresh" cut weight before drying. I am posting the last photo of my lovely ladies while they prepare to fulfil their destiny.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Did a final flush Monday of the girls that didn't get "hermanated". The colas are much tighter, firm and dense that last year, using CFL's. I will turn out the lights about Thursday and crop them around Sunday/Monday. The 250W HPS does a very good job and is barely noticed on the electric bill. Even though I had some of the same problems as last year, I can't help being pleased about the outcome. I belive the yield is much better than last year, but I won't know until I get a dry weight. I will also get a "fresh"View attachment 2375372View attachment 2375373 cut weight before drying. I am posting the last photo of my lovely ladies while they prepare to fulfil their destiny.



looking good... (although a little worse for wear) be interesting to see the weight.


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 17, 2012)

You should be ok Dr, just be good with the drying curing. Even after all the abuse, mine still turned out fine when dried properly..


----------



## justperception (Oct 17, 2012)

Guys please have a look at my too plants, few days ago I noticed that leaves are kinda twisting in the middle, and different color spot on one leaf


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 17, 2012)

What kind of soil? Any nutes? How old are the plants?


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 17, 2012)

^watch overwatering.maybe som eextra perlite.


----------



## justperception (Oct 17, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> What kind of soil? Any nutes? How old are the plants?


Plagron light soil mix, no nuts, they sprouted out of the ground about 11 days ago, keept under 250w MH lamp 2ft away 18/6 cycle which has not been keept rigorously, temp is ~25C with lights on and ~20C when off, humidity between 40-55, usually under 50


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 18, 2012)

Soil shouldn't be too strong, I changed to Biobizz light mix for my seedlings, which stopped any nute burn.

Never had a seedling under 250 HPS, but your distance and temps seem OK (anyone who has used 250 for seedling please put your 2 pence in)

Humidity is a little low for veg stage, maybe the cause of a little discomfort to the lady. Around 60 is better. Maybe a container of warm water placed in the grow room, which will evaporate and help a little. NOTE: ONLY PUT A CONTAINER OF WATER IN YOUR *POWERED* GROW ROOM IF YOU ARE CONFIDENT YOU CAN DO IT SAFELY AND NOT CAUSE A HOUSE FIRE. Sorry had to get my little health and safety disclaimer in there, my advice is advice only, and don't want any come backs. 

I do notice that the crinkle leaves are almost mirror opposites, Maybe just genetics.

Hope this helps. If I'm wrong, feel free to correct me anyone


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 18, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Soil shouldn't be too strong, I changed to Biobizz light mix for my seedlings, which stopped any nute burn.
> 
> Never had a seedling under 250 HPS, but your distance and temps seem OK (anyone who has used 250 for seedling please put your 2 pence in)
> 
> ...



^^ agree with Hettyman.. Was looking at the pics yesterday and honestly did not see anything to be concerned with, your soil looked wet but you may have just watered. 

I would leave them be for a few and see if the problem gets worse, chances are you will forget about those leaves in a week...


LOL @ the disclaimer... Have the vision of Sparky's electrical sockets in christmas vacation inside a grow room......


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Oct 18, 2012)

8 days into flowering of this beautiful Exodus Kush girl


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 18, 2012)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> 8 days into flowering of this beautiful Exodus Kush girl
> 
> View attachment 2377564


I do love plants at this stage, so lovely and green, before the horrid budds steal all their goodness 

Nice looking plant, you have that under a 250 alone?


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 18, 2012)

Think i've squeezed too many plants in my 2x2 space, but they're holding together OK.

The 2 closest to harvest at the back (just finished week 5) these are the biggest that I have grown to date, and the firstt o flower under a HPS as oppsed to CFL. So pleased. They have stayed a little in deficiency the past couple of weeks. I'm trying to keep up with their needs, but not gonna risk burning them. The strongest, nicest tasting plant tat i've grown is the one in my avatar. Grown in 2 litre pot, only about 12" tall, pretty much one budd, under about 80w of CFL, 14g dry, and was also in slight def like these. I would really like to pull close to an Oz each from these, but we'll have to wait and see 

Then left to right, tiny Blu Myst in 250ml pot, Bigger blu myst in 7 litre Air Pot, Topped Strawberry Cough in 2litre pot (really struggling with this one), and then another tiny blue mystic in 500 ml pot.

Sorry to keep posting my plant pics on this thread, but really can't be bothered to start up a journal, too much uni work at hand


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Oct 18, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I do love plants at this stage, so lovely and green, before the horrid budds steal all their goodness
> 
> Nice looking plant, you have that under a 250 alone?


All Under a 250watt HPS about 4" away from the bulb at all times (glass shield of course)


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 19, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Think i've squeezed too many plants in my 2x2 space, but they're holding together OK.


I think its looks fine. Better to have some extra then looking at a spot you wished you used. 

Great job...


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 19, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I think its looks fine. Better to have some extra then looking at a spot you wished you used.
> 
> Great job...


That was my thinking. even with 4 medium plants in 8 litre pots, topped and trained, there was still too much light reaching the floor for my liking, so rather then throw excess clones away, in they went 

Thank you for the compliments. 3 weeks till harvest, may let one go another week, and I can't wait. I previously grew one plant as big as these, under CFL and pulled 21g dry, so I'm pretty confident I'll be pulling that off of both of these plants....Happy Days!!

Also just had a smoke of quick dried outdoor (conservatory grown) Blu Mystic - Fuck me!!! So fruity and tasty already. It was just a little taster nugget, when the 2 small plants come down in the next couple of days, they would have had 5 extra days flush and maturing, and will then be dried properly. One for instant smoke, one to cure. Only gonna get about 5g of each, but for no electricity fee, and only a couple of quid of soil and nutes, well happy. 

BRETTSOG -Do an outdoor grow next year to keep yourself happy, not your girlfriend. what I heard about natural sun having a fuller spectrum and better effect on plants seems all true


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey guys, life keeps getting in the way of my free time and I havent been able to do much besides lurk on this site for a bit. Looks like I missed alot though!

10acjed, sorry to hear about your partner in bud. Please tell me she got to sample some of your efforts before the end.

Crazy to think just how quickly we could all go, my advice is to anyone is to enjoy life and dont waste the limited amount you have being angry and hateful. 

Doobieus, Dr. Kundilini, Hetty, etc., nice flowering pics.

Dr. Kund, the 250w is very underated in my opinion as far as performance/energy used. I would tend to lean towards 600w being the top dog as far as overall performance but I would say a 250w is a better option than a 400w if you want to stay smaller on the wattage.

Hetty, looks to me like you utilized your space well. As 10acjed said you would have looked at an empty spot wondering "what if?" the whole time. Looks like you will have a bumper crop too man, very nice!

Sorry to hear about the bud rot RC. I have "lots" of air movement, we're talking Hurricane Katrina in my grow box, and a dehumidifier on standby. These buds on my current grow are the most dense I've grown yet, and have no sign of moisture problems.

Here is my 2 at day 50 of flower

Blueberry











Mystery clone











Couple of canopy shots


----------



## brettsog (Oct 19, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey guys, life keeps getting in the way of my free time and I havent been able to do much besides lurk on this site for a bit. Looks like I missed alot though!
> 
> 10acjed, sorry to hear about your partner in bud. Please tell me she got to sample some of your efforts before the end.
> 
> ...


please tell me what your doing to get such nice looking plants man. im really jealous. they look sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 19, 2012)

brettsog said:


> please tell me what your doing to get such nice looking plants man. im really jealous. they look sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice


Thanks Brettsog!

To be honest I think that I was more part of the problem this time lol. I swear by hempy buckets, 100% perlite mixture of coarse and fine. They are almost idiot proof. I feed them pretty aggressively, in fact too aggressively this round, and flush regularly, about 7-14 days. I am using buckets only 1.25 gallons in size, and have grown 2 in folgers coffee cans that yielded slighty over 3 oz total, so you can really maximize container size.

And the scrog is definitely the way to go on small scale grows. It took about 17-24 days from transplant to veg the canopy a worthwhile time investment in my opinion. Nice even light spread with my hood starting out about 4-6" from the canopy. I moved it up to about 10" around week 6 in hopes to prevent the foxtailing I had last grow. All in all the densest buds I have had, I am definitely happy.

Edit: Oh and I figured out my ph needs to be 6.0-6.3. Ive been hitting em around 6.1 and they are responding much better. The mystery clone was showing purple on the leaves, possibly a P def, and now she is taking in as much P as I can give her. The blueberry has responded real well to the ph change too which is strange since my last round with this strain I ran at 5.7 and experienced no burn or deficiency. But I picked up some cleaning solution and testing buffer for my meter and she is reading spot on now so 6.1 it is. Although I did read somewhere that a rise in ph is good late in flower.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 19, 2012)

Guten Abend Herr Stoneslacker,

A few things to ask:

Day 50 flowering? Is that from flip, or from first budd signs?? Either way, they are lovely budds. My 2 are at day 35 from flip, so just over half way, and looking pretty good so far, just hate waiting the last few weeks.

Also, what is fox tailing??

And are your screens supported by the plants stems themselves, and what are they made of. Other Scrog's i've seen have fixed screens, and this seems like it could limit working on the plants.

As far as raising the pH in flower, I'm with you on that, some one posted a very nice nutrient take up chart, showing which nutes are taken up best at which pH. Since then, I have bought a pen, and raised flower pH to 6.6-6.8 (in soil) rather then 6.2-6.4 and it has made the difference. Also, mentioned this in passing to a guy I was chatting to at my hydro shop, bumped into him a week later and he was really grateful...after years of growing my advice had improved his grow. I was particularly pleased because while he seems a nice enough bloke, he is also from a traveler family, and wouldn't want to upset him.
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/536207-i-think-toxity-perhaps-through.html - second post

Good Growing


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 19, 2012)

Brettsog, not sure if you realise, but you can use the cursor to delete pics and text when quoting


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2012)

brettsog said:


> please tell me what your doing to get such nice looking plants man. im really jealous. they look sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo nice


I'm so jealous to man!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2012)

Well guys just wanted to say today I officially joined the 250 club!!! I got my tent setup and running and 2 of 3 of my girls are for sure female. They started throwing white pistils today!!! So they were put under the hps today. Hoping that they do good. Looking forward to the journey.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 19, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Guten Abend Herr Stoneslacker,
> 
> A few things to ask:
> 
> ...


They are 50 days from flip about 39 days from 1st solid budset. Foxtailing is when a small thin calyx growth starts to grow off the buds. I have heard its sometimes caused by too much light late in flowering, can also be genetic.

The screens are made with some small diameter metal rod bent into shape and attached with pieces of coat hangar duct taped to the sides of the bucket. I use nylon string for the screen and it gives me alot of flexibility when positioning during veg. I like having the screens separate and on the bucket rather than fixed as this lets me change the position of the plants and even out light coverage on the canopy. Also lets me water in a catch pan so its nice and easy, no mess.

I had much the same problem you are having, yellowing of the fan leaves and I burned them with extra nitrogen. Usually it is nitrogen that causes the burning and around week 5 I cut the N out, fixed my ph issue and they are eating P and K like hogs now.

Edit: What's a "traveler family", sounds dangerous lol. And perhaps you could tell me what "pukka" means too?


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. As far as fox tailing goes, I sometimes get new whit pistols burst out in a clump on the top of the main cola, even though the other pistols have started to recede. I thought that this was from leaving the plant past it's peak, and it starts to form new budd. Also, the whole less light thing seems to make sense as this would mimic nature as autumn approaches at the end of flower season. And as I keep readin, MJ has spent thousands of years evolving to work perfectly with the season cycle of the earth. Fortunately, my light could do with going up a couple of inches for the single plant in an air pot which is younger and taller, or maybe swap the plants round a bit in the tent.

With regards to the burning advice, that was an old thread and got round that issue, just added the link as the second post has a nutrient/pH uptake chart. But thank you for your help


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 19, 2012)

Hey guys I am just wondering what you think the best way to vent my cool tube?? I have flexible ducting I'm thinking of running off one end running it outside my tent with a inline fan sucking air from outside across the bulb and exhuasting to the other end of the cool tube. I have a oscillating fan running in there and the lights are about 20" above the girls right now...What do you guys think? I'm open to all ideas as I want my girls to thrive.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 19, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Edit: What's a "traveler family", sounds dangerous lol. And perhaps you could tell me what "pukka" means too?


Travelers are also referred to as gypsies. Many now live in parks within static pre-built caravans. In brief, they dissociate themselves with "traditional society" and are a law unto themselves. I have had many traveler friends, and they can be very nice people, but do not get on the wrong side of them. Due to their lifestyles, they are very difficult to identify and trace, and not particularly bothered by the law.

Pukkha, is an Indian term (from India, not Native Americans), to the best of my knowledge it is used to describe things as "quality".


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 19, 2012)

finaly some pics.
pic1 blue larry
pic2 power
pic3-4 sfvog x willie nelson
pic5-7 pre98bubba.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Thanks for the reply. As far as fox tailing goes, I sometimes get new whit pistols burst out in a clump on the top of the main cola, even though the other pistols have started to recede. I thought that this was from leaving the plant past it's peak, and it starts to form new budd. Also, the whole less light thing seems to make sense as this would mimic nature as autumn approaches at the end of flower season. And as I keep readin, MJ has spent thousands of years evolving to work perfectly with the season cycle of the earth. Fortunately, my light could do with going up a couple of inches for the single plant in an air pot which is younger and taller, or maybe swap the plants round a bit in the tent.
> 
> With regards to the burning advice, that was an old thread and got round that issue, just added the link as the second post has a nutrient/pH uptake chart. But thank you for your help


Ah thank you. You are a fount of knowledge my friend. Someone said that I had "pukka plants mate", and I knew it was a compliment thought it was some slang I did not know.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 20, 2012)

It appears I am higher than I realized and quoted the wrong post.  Goodnight


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi all hows it hanging lol,well thats me in the 250 club from last night so ill be posting a few pics here and there,hope its as friendly as the 600 club


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 20, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> Hi all hows it hanging lol,well thats me in the 250 club from last night so ill be posting a few pics here and there,hope its as friendly as the 600 club


No its' not....fuck off! 

Welcome! moving down from 600 to 250, that must be a little upsetting


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> No its' not....fuck off!
> 
> Welcome! moving down from 600 to 250, that must be a little upsetting





Welcome to the club... Very friendly folks here...


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 20, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Hey guys I am just wondering what you think the best way to vent my cool tube?? I have flexible ducting I'm thinking of running off one end running it outside my tent with a inline fan sucking air from outside across the bulb and exhuasting to the other end of the cool tube. I have a oscillating fan running in there and the lights are about 20" above the girls right now...What do you guys think? I'm open to all ideas as I want my girls to thrive.


I would pull cool air from outside and vent it back out of the tent, or at the least vent it to your exhaust. Dont let it dump the hot air in the tent.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 20, 2012)

im gonna post some pics up in a bit as i now have plants rather than seedlings, 

thanks for the info stoneslacker, im planning on a scrog this time round so its good to know, im not doing hempy im in straight coco. im using lucas formula but im gonna switch to dutch pro for flower by recommendation of hettyman i think. lol

i made a screen from string and bamboo. its 1.5m wide and 0.5m deep, and im having it 14" above the top of the pots so planty of space to maneuver. im gonna be using my 250 plus 2 45w cfls for some side lighting to help cover the wider parts of the screen. ive got an ak48 from seed and an WOS amnesia from seed about 2 weeks behind the ak. i also have a clone from my last white widow to mess around with. so far i have topped it 6 times and im probably gonna keep going till my main plants are ready to flower. its only in a 15cm pot so its almost rootbound already. ill get pics up in a bit once my lazy missus gets out of bed so i can take pics without waking her lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> No its' not....fuck off!
> 
> Welcome! moving down from 600 to 250, that must be a little upsetting


yep sure is lol iv got a 400 alos but im going for the 250 for electric bill lol


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 20, 2012)

brettsog said:


> im gonna post some pics up in a bit as i now have plants rather than seedlings,
> 
> thanks for the info stoneslacker, im planning on a scrog this time round so its good to know, im not doing hempy im in straight coco. im using lucas formula but im gonna switch to dutch pro for flower by recommendation of hettyman i think. lol
> 
> i also have a clone from my last white widow to mess around with. so far i have topped it 6 times and im probably gonna keep going till my main plants are ready to flower. its only in a 15cm pot so its almost rootbound already. ill get pics up in a bit once my lazy missus gets out of bed so i can take pics without waking her lol


It was advice only, not used Dut Pro myself, but another customer came into the hydro shop this week and was raving about it. 

Quiet like you, I'm about to top 3 plants to buy some time while my flower room makes some space, which will be at least 3 weeks. These babies should really be flipped now, but hoping the shock from training will slow them down enough, and help final yield. Been thinking a lot about Screening, but will wait untill I switch from perpetual grow to set grows.

Will you now be changing you name to BrettScrog??

And I find cold, wet flannels are great for getting lazy girlfriends up, depends on how big your balls are...and if you are plannig on using them in the next few weeks


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 20, 2012)

My outdoor plants - they couldn't get a huge amount of natural sun due to there posiiton out of sight in my conservatory (and we had very little since light naturally turned 12/12), and were tiny clones to start. Only gonna get about 3-5g dry off each, but it already sweet tastey and pretty strong after 24 hours drying. And that'll last till my tent grow is ready in a few weeks


----------



## brettsog (Oct 20, 2012)

ok well as promised. heres a couple pics

if anyone can see the strange spotting on the leaves an insight would be good, im hoping its just the lack of cal/mag which im trying to counter with epsom salts but i might just go see if i can buy calmag from somewhere.

in fact if im gonna switch from hydro to coco specific nutes i wont need the calmag will i??? if anyone knows.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I would pull cool air from outside and vent it back out of the tent, or at the least vent it to your exhaust. Dont let it dump the hot air in the tent.


That's what I was thinking but I'm trying to figure out how to vent the other end of the cool tube though cuz my tent is only 3'x2'5' and with the cool tube in there I don't think there is enough room on both sides to run flexible ducting without having to tight of a turn...what are your guys thoughts on it? I would like to go from inline fan pulling in from outside and then through the cool tube out the other end of the cool tube and back out the tent but I'm working on tight dimensions. If someone could please help me figure out how to keep my tent cool I would appreciate the help. Can post pics of setup if need. Thanks guys!


----------



## brettsog (Oct 20, 2012)

i see a lot of people mount the fan on the outside of the tent. so it pulls air from the tent across the light and out of the tent only one piece of ducting needed.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2012)

brettsog said:


> i see a lot of people mount the fan on the outside of the tent. so it pulls air from the tent across the light and out of the tent only one piece of ducting needed.


Ok well so could I leave the one end of the cool tube open and then run ducting off the opposite end and have the inline fan pulling air out across the tube? cuz I don't think I can get ducting on the other end of the cool tube cuz there is only like 3 inches from the end of the cool tube to the tent.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 20, 2012)

its very crude but thats what i meant. i think you got it.


also i have seen people mount the light diagonally in a tent to help make room for the ducting. if you set it up in the way i suggested you will have a decent amount of fresh air intake as well as long as you leave it as a passive intake.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2012)

brettsog said:


> View attachment 2379761
> 
> its very crude but thats what i meant. i think you got it.
> 
> ...


Ok cool. If I have the inline fan sucking air across the tube/bulb can I put like a vent cap on the other end or is it not necessary?


----------



## brettsog (Oct 20, 2012)

you can do whatever you think is best, i haven't used this setup myself but have seen it used by a few growers and they never cap the other end as it restricts the airflow, more airflow means more air exchange which is good for your plants i.e the temps, co2 and humidity.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanks much bro! My 2 girls are loving the HPS over my old cfls. There are new pistils thrown everyday. I'm so excited to see what happens.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 20, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks much bro! My 2 girls are loving the HPS over my old cfls. There are new pistils thrown everyday. I'm so excited to see what happens.


I'm 4 weeks into my first flower with HPS over CFL, and it is a wonderous thing... why did we wait??


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I'm 4 weeks into my first flower with HPS over CFL, and it is a wonderous thing... why did we wait??


No idea bro. I'm just waiting for my inline fan to show up..It's not suppose to be here until Tuesday so right now I have to keep my light at 20" or they start showing signs of heat stress


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 20, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Hey guys I am just wondering what you think the best way to vent my cool tube?? I have flexible ducting I'm thinking of running off one end running it outside my tent with a inline fan sucking air from outside across the bulb and exhuasting to the other end of the cool tube. I have a oscillating fan running in there and the lights are about 20" above the girls right now...What do you guys think? I'm open to all ideas as I want my girls to thrive.


Are you planning to run a carbon filter for odor control? Either way you still need to vent the air from inside your tent or grow area. IMO a cooltube is not needed on a 250w. With just a fan blowing between my hood and canopy I can get as close as 3in but I stay around 5 with the best results.

If you are running the cool tube you should use a piece of y-duct and run one intake to your cool tube and one to vent stale air from your tent. If planning on using odor control make sure to match the cfm with your intake fan size.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 20, 2012)

i ran my 250w @ 6" with no air circulation last run and temps at canopy rarely went over 28/81 during the summer. gonna have to go 8-10 this run but with supplemental cfls to help spread the light over my screen, and i agree with both of you guys with the whole hps thing. the bud growth was massive compared to my cfl run. i was running 330w of cfls as well. poor results. but that was my growing skill tbh.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Oct 20, 2012)

I just changed my 250w HPS in my tent for my newly purchased 300w LED panel.. i just pray i am gonna get better results than i would with my 250.. I am nervous but things seem to be going well at the minute. 

You can see my recent grow in my Sig... Missing Sog Style

Next run i am gonna throw the LED panel head to head with the 250 HPS with the same packs of beans, that way i can see and compare results without prefference, for now i am sceptical.. time will tell though.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2012)

stoneslacker said:


> Are you planning to run a carbon filter for odor control? Either way you still need to vent the air from inside your tent or grow area. IMO a cooltube is not needed on a 250w. With just a fan blowing between my hood and canopy I can get as close as 3in but I stay around 5 with the best results.
> 
> If you are running the cool tube you should use a piece of y-duct and run one intake to your cool tube and one to vent stale air from your tent. If planning on using odor control make sure to match the cfm with your intake fan size.


Well today I just ran my new ducting with an inline fan sucking air from outside in over the cool tube and then back out exhausting to the outside of the tent. After doing this today with my fan running inside it has brought my temps down 8 degrees and am able to now be around 6-9" from the canopy with no problems. 

Yes I plan on running a carbon filter I just have not yet decided on what one. I have a 300cfm inline fan. Any ideas on some good carbon filters. 

Thanks for helping though man!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2012)

brettsog said:


> i ran my 250w @ 6" with no air circulation last run and temps at canopy rarely went over 28/81 during the summer. gonna have to go 8-10 this run but with supplemental cfls to help spread the light over my screen, and i agree with both of you guys with the whole hps thing. the bud growth was massive compared to my cfl run. i was running 330w of cfls as well. poor results. but that was my growing skill tbh.


How big of area were your growing in? Just curious as to what else I can do to make sure they are happy. And I don't think I'll ever go back to flowering with cfl. My first run wasn't very sucessful. Got a whopping 8 grams dry lol. But hey It's a learning experience right? Part of it was due to me(well actually probably most of it was me) but oh well. Everyday I'm seeing new white hairs thrown and I couldn't be happier.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 20, 2012)

L33tGanjaMan said:


> I just changed my 250w HPS in my tent for my newly purchased 300w LED panel.. i just pray i am gonna get better results than i would with my 250.. I am nervous but things seem to be going well at the minute.
> 
> You can see my recent grow in my Sig... Missing Sog Style
> 
> Next run i am gonna throw the LED panel head to head with the 250 HPS with the same packs of beans, that way i can see and compare results without prefference, for now i am sceptical.. time will tell though.


Yea man I am very skeptical to a LED panel. I thought about buying one but I'm not so sure it's where its at. I think its more a hype really. But hey deff let me know how it turns out. 

I will have to check out your grow bro. You can check mine out also.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2012)

View attachment 2381358View attachment 2381359some of my 250 action since im bac in the club,where do ya get the 250 club logos for your sid plz anyone?


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 21, 2012)

dr, why is the light so far away?






Just copy and paste that image


Or this one...


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2012)

chea
ch again lol shes 8" now just done it lol,cheers ill copy it!


----------



## brettsog (Oct 21, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> How big of area were your growing in? Just curious as to what else I can do to make sure they are happy. And I don't think I'll ever go back to flowering with cfl. My first run wasn't very sucessful. Got a whopping 8 grams dry lol. But hey It's a learning experience right? Part of it was due to me(well actually probably most of it was me) but oh well. Everyday I'm seeing new white hairs thrown and I couldn't be happier.


im using a built in wardrobe. its 50cm deep and up to the shelf is about 1.8m and about the same width. obviously the 250's light wont spread that far. i try to keep it to 1m width. plus im still using the other half of the cupboard. i had to cut a hole in the wall though. im using 2 120mm pc fans for extraction. without it after 12 hours with the 250 on its 40c/103f in there. i have a 9" desk fan this time around as im doing a scrog and i dont want mold. lost an oz this time due to mold whilst curing, really pissed me off. but like you say its a learning experience, my first run was 4 auto's and i got 44g dried. not a complete failure but i expected more. i was using 330w of various cfls to flower. ive had a real mishap inbetween that and my last grow. i had 2 white widows and 2 big bud autos and my missus got the hump with the noise and took a pair of scissors to the lot. i nearly killed her. last run was better, 1 plant in dwc chopped her early and got 70.9g dried  aiming for at least 5oz this time with 2 in a scrog and one ww clone off to the side. probably gonna make cannabutter with the clone though and smoke the other 2


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> dr, why is the light so far away?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cheerz man got it lol


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 21, 2012)

brettsog said:


> im using a built in wardrobe. its 50cm deep and up to the shelf is about 1.8m and about the same width. obviously the 250's light wont spread that far. i try to keep it to 1m width. plus im still using the other half of the cupboard. i had to cut a hole in the wall though. im using 2 120mm pc fans for extraction. without it after 12 hours with the 250 on its 40c/103f in there. i have a 9" desk fan this time around as im doing a scrog and i dont want mold. lost an oz this time due to mold whilst curing, really pissed me off. but like you say its a learning experience, my first run was 4 auto's and i got 44g dried. not a complete failure but i expected more. i was using 330w of various cfls to flower. ive had a real mishap inbetween that and my last grow. i had 2 white widows and 2 big bud autos and my missus got the hump with the noise and took a pair of scissors to the lot. i nearly killed her. last run was better, 1 plant in dwc chopped her early and got 70.9g dried  aiming for at least 5oz this time with 2 in a scrog and one ww clone off to the side. probably gonna make cannabutter with the clone though and smoke the other 2


Damn man that is a tad bit on the warm side haha! I am thinking of using some pc fans for extraction out of my tent. I have a cool tube with a inline fan pushing air through it and back out the tent with lights at 10". I would of been pissed if my girl took scissors to my crop! But I don't see her doing that seeing as she is my growing partner lol.

Love your avatar btw!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Oct 21, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> cheerz man got it lol



No problem.
I even threw some rep your way.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 21, 2012)

i was pissed. i actually threatened to drown her cat if she tried anything like that again and i think she knows im serious. im moving the whole thing outside next year as it would be nice to have a bit extra to sell. i think ive probably grown enough to cover what ive spent now. ive found a lovely outdoor spot near me. 

and my avatar was supposed to be a gif but i cant seem to make her do the jumping when i use it. gotta love wobbling boobs


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 21, 2012)

ha ha get them bouncing


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 21, 2012)

haha thats awesome. I would love to see the actual gif of that.  

My skunks are getting tall and fat! I'm loving this hps


----------



## herbalife (Oct 21, 2012)

Much love for the humble 250W HPS, here's some progress:


22" wide x 18" deep, 2.75 sq. ft
Lumatek 250-400W eballast
250W Ultrasun HPS lamp
Sunlight Supply Reef Optix 2 reflector
Bake-a-round cooltube with dedicated S&P TD-100 101cfm fan with custom carbon filter
6" Can Max 334cfm fan with custom carbon filter

HGS Herijuana from seed
Black Gold soil, compost, & perlite
FoxFarm 3 part nutrients
Plant Success mycorrhizae


----------



## indyboarder57 (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey guys and gals, so quick question, I have a 4x4x6.5 ft grow tent. Currently I have 11 seedlings underneath a 250 MH with a cool tube and vortex fan. So I am gonna flower in about 4 weeks, and my question is, would a 400 what HPS and a 250 matt HPS ( my 250 W ballast is conver.) be enough for that size of a tent area? I was thinking of running two cool tubes side by side for more even canopy growth. First time growing indoors lol .


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 22, 2012)

brettsog said:


> looking good... (although a little worse for wear) be interesting to see the weight.


The girls do look a little abused. I did MST to keep the terminal buds away from the heat when growing into the bulb. Put them in the dark, last Wednesday, after a final flush. Cropped them this morning (10/22/12) after 11wks of 12/12. Green weight, including stems....2.45lb, from 5 plants. I expect to loose more than 50% after drying and removing the buds from the stems. I will post some phtos later. For as many screw ups as I had, I couldn't be more pleased with the dense nugs produced by the 250 HPS. I thank everyone in the RIU forums and especially the 250 club who offered help and encouragement...many thanks.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 22, 2012)

i have found about 25-30% of wet weight is a good expectation, to only lose half the weight would be a miracle lol. so probably 10oz maybe. about 2 per plant. not bad. how big was your space?


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 22, 2012)

*got some plant magic today,iv used all mix before so ill try it out,got some exiting FREE nutes from my shop today meant to be well sort after,iv done my 6.5 air pot so cant wair till i see what it does lol,and 2 11 lt THE exo is in the air pot and afgan kush in the other grtting there slowley but all the same.cheers for all your support so quick.and no im not all soppy l;l
*


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 22, 2012)

Well its official I have all 3 girls! Yay! Last one started throwing preflowers today with tiny white hairs. Let the fun begin.

Anyone used dyna gro bloom + dyna gro pro tekt? Think I'm going to use that along with supplementing dyna gro grow every other watering first few weeks of flowering just to keep my nitrogen levels up. 

White Skunks are on day 4 of flowering and afghan just started showing her signs today. So she is 3 days behind but she is so much bigger. She is 10" tall and as wide as my 5 gallon pot! She was fim'd 5 days ago and now has 4 heads! Wahoo! Will post pics later when I get home.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 22, 2012)

dr id say the 2.45 turns to a qp real fast.


----------



## justperception (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey everyone, and thank you for all the support so far
I made this video of my first grow room, please feel free to leave any feedback
[video=youtube;0lndJFRIai8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lndJFRIai8&amp;feature=channel&amp;list=UL[/video]
Plants are white widow, under 250w MH, poped out of the ground on 10th so 2 weeks now
The wet towel is there to raise humidity, and the white spots on the leaves is dust, showed up after I started spraying them with water

Also some questions:
-I guess their now in week 1 veging huh?
-Is using lemon juice from a bottle ok for lowering ph?
-Can I start giving them nutrients http://www.growland-hydroponics.com/HESI-Starter-Kit-Soil

Best regards


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 23, 2012)

OK rather then just high-jacking this thread to show off my plants, I actually need some help if you please.

Got a 2x2 or 60x60 tent, with a 4" TT fan pulling out, rated at 184m3/h (not accounting for carbon filter, and 2 x 4" fabs circulating the air, one directly below the bulb to blow the heat straight off, and one hanging a few of inches below to blow air through the canopy, in the same direction.

I have a humidity problem, its around 80%, and as you can imagine, that is not what I want 5 weeks into flower. I am letting the plants dry as much as I can, but they seem like the plants are already wilting due to lack of water. I also through a little dehumidifer tub in there last night, with silicone crystals, which are supposed to soak the water from the air, and deposit it in the tray below.

Still at 80% though!!!! What the fuck?? Could it be the prob on my Hygro is too close to the soil and getting a lase reading?? But the top of the soil is bone dry

Any help would be greatly appreciated, do not fancy any mold cos my budds are looking hella


----------



## brettsog (Oct 23, 2012)

put your hygrometer outside of the tent for an hour and see the humidity in the room the tent is in. if its high then your extractor will be pulling in the humidity. its been really foggy around here for the last 2 days and my humidity has jumped from 45 to 63% so im assuming its because of that, if you are in uk (think u are) then its probably the same thing fella.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 23, 2012)

Thank you B-sog

You are correct in all aspects, and it was something that I had given consideratoin too, and opened all the windows in the house and got a massive fan circulating air round the house. But like you say, today in particular, it's foggy as buggery, so even the outside air must be humid.

I'll whack the hygro outside the tent for half hour, and see what's up. Maybe a trip to argos for a dehumidifier


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 23, 2012)

View attachment 2383448A WEE PIC OF MY 250 MH
The bubbler is a plant im trying to save its looking err better overnight must be the new nutes the hydro shop GAVE me!


----------



## brettsog (Oct 23, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Thank you B-sog
> 
> You are correct in all aspects, and it was something that I had given consideratoin too, and opened all the windows in the house and got a massive fan circulating air round the house. But like you say, today in particular, it's foggy as buggery, so even the outside air must be humid.
> 
> I'll whack the hygro outside the tent for half hour, and see what's up. Maybe a trip to argos for a dehumidifier


glad to be of help man. and i certainly notice when its humid outside, it makes me sweat even when its cold.


on a different note i have just stuck an ak47 auto seed into a soaked rockwool cube. i didnt do it justice the first time i grew it so im gonna try one in dwc as this is gonna be my last indoor grow. hopefully it comes together better and i get a better yeild from it.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 23, 2012)

brettsog said:


> i have found about 25-30% of wet weight is a good expectation, to only lose half the weight would be a miracle lol. so probably 10oz maybe. about 2 per plant. not bad. how big was your space?


My grow space is 2 ft. X 4 ft. with 5 ft. to the ceiling. It was very crowded. I trimmed the lower branches, "lollipop" I think some call it, and used MST to bend the terminal growth to protect it from the hot lamp. I was amazed at the green/fresh weight. I agree that it will be considerably less when dry and stems are removed. The 250 HPS out grew 475Watts of CFL lights, in both yield and quality. Growing is almost as much fun as smoking...already started a WW auto fem from Nirvana...she looks like she is on steroids...photos later.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 23, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> dr id say the 2.45 turns to a qp real fast.


 cbtbudz, I'm not caught up on the abreveations...what is qp? 
Here are a couple images of budz drying in a large cardboard box and a WW auto fem at 21 days (18/6), under a 125W CFL


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 23, 2012)

Qp stands for quarter pound also known as 4 ounces.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 23, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> cbtbudz, I'm not caught up on the abreveations...what is qp?
> Here are a couple images of budz drying in a large cardboard box and a WW auto fem at 21 days (18/6), under a 125W CF L


I also wondered earlier, what a qp was, and then as I read your post, I instantly said to myself "quarter pound" obviously. Funny how my brain won't work to help me, but its a fucking top grade super computer whenever it want to help someone else


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 23, 2012)

So I had a knock at the door earlier, peered out the curtains, saw a flat bed truck with gardening equipment and instantly knew what was happening, and went to the door:

Caller: "oh er, sorry mate, I could have sworn an old person lived here"
Me: "yeah my garden needs a trim, I'm a lazy fuck"

What I really wanted to say was:
"Yes, I live in a predominantly retired neighbourhood, and have let my garden overgrow just a little, but remaining neat, with symmetrical flower pots that still have blooms out of season, and an immaculately kept 12 year old Nissan Micra on the drive, with a traditional trilby hat on the rear shelf. This has been done on purpose in an attempt to slide under the radar so that should the police get a report of my activities, they will likely do a drive-by and decide 'bad info - retired occupant'...thank you for validating my efforts"


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 23, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> cbtbudz, I'm not caught up on the abreveations...what is qp?
> Here are a couple images of budz drying in a large cardboard box and a WW auto fem at 21 days (18/6), under a 125W CFL


We always like pictures of budds in a box. It pretty packed in there, have you got some sort of air-flow for it?, don't want to get this far and end up with budd rot, belive me!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hey guys have any of you used a product called damp rid? I'm needing to lower my humidity down inside my tent. With lights on its 68% RH...Ah and they are flowering so I don't want that! 

This product supposedly takes moisture out of the air and reduces humidity. I haven't got one yet but I am not wanting to spend 100+ on a dehumidifier. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 23, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Hey guys have any of you used a product called damp rid? I'm needing to lower my humidity down inside my tent. With lights on its 68% RH...Ah and they are flowering so I don't want that!
> 
> This product supposedly takes moisture out of the air and reduces humidity. I haven't got one yet but I am not wanting to spend 100+ on a dehumidifier. Let me know what you guys think.


If it's a little tub you put silicone crystals in, and then they soak the water out the air and into a container at the bottom, then I have just bought one, and will be able to give you a better answer in a couple of days. I put it in yesterday, and it did seem to drop the humidity a little, only 3-4%, but I only half filled it with crystals, scared of overloading. I will put the others in tommorrow when the lights come back on. Someone else of here swore by it, so i thought it was worth the few £ it cost.

I found opening the a couple of windows and having a fan move air round the house helped too, but in general the air is moist at the moment so only made another small difference. 

I'm just hoping constant air flow will stop any real problems...seems ok so far, so fingers crossed


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> If it's a little tub you put silicone crystals in, and then they soak the water out the air and into a container at the bottom, then I have just bought one, and will be able to give you a better answer in a couple of days. I put it in yesterday, and it did seem to drop the humidity a little, only 3-4%, but I only half filled it with crystals, scared of overloading. I will put the others in tommorrow when the lights come back on. Someone else of here swore by it, so i thought it was worth the few £ it cost.
> 
> I found opening the a couple of windows and having a fan move air round the house helped too, but in general the air is moist at the moment so only made another small difference.
> 
> I'm just hoping constant air flow will stop any real problems...seems ok so far, so fingers crossed


Yes hetty that's exactly what it is. I have tried opening windows and put 2 fans circulating air around and it has only dropped it like 4%. I'm just trying to avoid any problems now that I'm on the down hill slide of these babies. One of my skunks is growing like crazy. She grew another 2 inches today! I think she has more of the sativa pheno and skunk #2 aka shorty is more indica dominant.

I'm just trying to do what I can to keep them happy. Also has anyone had any false readings with a digital thermometer? Mine is saying it's 88 F in my tent but I can touch my cool tube right at the bulb and not hot and hold my hand at the canopy for over a min and doesn't affect me at all. I'm just beginning to wonder if my gauge is faulty or it's just the spot it is in?


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 23, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Yes hetty that's exactly what it is. I have tried opening windows and put 2 fans circulating air around and it has only dropped it like 4%. I'm just trying to avoid any problems now that I'm on the down hill slide of these babies. One of my skunks is growing like crazy. She grew another 2 inches today! I think she has more of the sativa pheno and skunk #2 aka shorty is more indica dominant.
> 
> I'm just trying to do what I can to keep them happy. Also has anyone had any false readings with a digital thermometer? Mine is saying it's 88 F in my tent but I can touch my cool tube right at the bulb and not hot and hold my hand at the canopy for over a min and doesn't affect me at all. I'm just beginning to wonder if my gauge is faulty or it's just the spot it is in?


Again, having the exact same thinking with my hygro, and the probe placement. I have a fan blowng the air off the bulb, and can happily hold my hand within 2" without any discomfort, but at time my meter reads in the high twenties with the probe further away from the bulb then that. I read on another post that someone found they gave a bad reading if any light shines on them...but how he managed to get one in his grow room without gettng light on it, I couldn't figure


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Again, having the exact same thinking with my hygro, and the probe placement. I have a fan blowng the air off the bulb, and can happily hold my hand within 2" without any discomfort, but at time my meter reads in the high twenties with the probe further away from the bulb then that. I read on another post that someone found they gave a bad reading if any light shines on them...but how he managed to get one in his grow room without gettng light on it, I couldn't figure


Yea man I'm thinking I'm getting a false reading from light hitting it but I'm not sure. I guess the best thing to do is to use the hand test and watch the girls see how they react. I think as long as my gauge isn't reading in the high 90's I should be ok if the girls aren't showing any signs of stress. 

What are you running your height at hetty? I'm at 6" now just do to the fact of diff canopy heights but that is getting better. Really wanting to try SCROG. What do you think the best height is? I know there is a lot that plays into it but on average do you think 6" is bad?


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 23, 2012)

When I first started researching the 250 HPS, i found something that showed that they really tail off after 12", and anything under 8" is good. I've read ppl going as low as 2-3" with cool tubes and good conditions. I can keep it at 4" quite happily without burning. However, due to stonedness and being in a hurry, they circulating fans didn't come on this morning, and only had the extractor at the top of the tent on.... came home to some badly burnt girls...they didn't look happy...luckily they are in very early flower and only really "spares" so they have plemnty of time to recover na dhave no expectations.

Scrog sounds like the kiddy. I'm determined to drop my rotation to about one plant per month, but have 2 in scrogs, harvesting due to finish on alternate months..but we'll see


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm really wanting to try scrog. I'm trying to work on my perpetual grow. I'm keeping at 6" just to be safe so I don't pull a stoned moment lol. I did that once and my girls hated me. MJ is an amazing plant as how she can be almost completely dead and then produce an amazing crop. 

Why are you wanting to drop your rotation?


----------



## georgyboy (Oct 24, 2012)

I have been wanting to set up two grow spaces but don't want to dish out much more cash. I came up with this way to ventilate two 3'x3'x5' tents, one which would hold my 250w and one that would hold ten 23w cfls, using my single 6" inline fan rated at 400 cfm and my one carbon filter. The filter has a capped end so I can't put it in the middle of a duct run. Instead I will build a small box that will hold the filter and the inline fan will pull through the filter and push through a short duct out the window. The box itself will have a 6" duct entrance. Here will be a 200cfm booster fan blowing into the box. The fan will be hooked to a y split. Each Y split will be connected to a duct that runs to each tent. The tents will have 10" passive intakes and small oscillating fans.


----------



## Dingus611 (Oct 24, 2012)

Is anyone here running a 250w with a cooltube? Anyone know how much cfm I would need to adequately ventilate a 250w in a cooltube? I currently am running two 110cfm 120mm pc fans, I was hoping that just one of them ducted to the cooltube would be enough. That way I could be exhausting out of the cabinet directly as well as through the cooltube. I mainly use grasscity so my journal and stuff is on there, if anyone can help me out that would be fantastic. http://forum.grasscity.com/indoor-grow-journals/1114793-coco-coir-hempy-bucket-vs-dingus.html


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 24, 2012)

my 250 action for you guys they will get better!the second pic is cropicanna orange im saving plus free bubbler lol


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 24, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> View attachment 2384586View attachment 2384593my 250 action for you guys they will get better!the second pic is cropicanna orange im saving plus free bubbler lol



Looking good man. I am wanting to try a bubbler setup. How is it working out for you? Have never tried it but I think it sounds very interesting.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2012)

If anybody in Nor-Cal is looking for cheap 250W HPS magnetic ballasts/fixtures Davis Waste Removal converted there shop lights to fluorescent and is now selling there used (but in good condition) 250W HPS magnetic fixtures (Multi-tap Compatible with 120/208/240/277 volt supply) for $20 each on Craigslist, they had 89 left when I bought mine, here's the link *(-->CLICK HERE<--) *Pic of fixture below:






*Just wire a plug for the voltage you want and use as is or convert to remote ballast like I did, check it out:*


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 24, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> I have been wanting to set up two grow spaces but don't want to dish out much more cash. I came up with this way to ventilate two 3'x3'x5' tents, one which would hold my 250w and one that would hold ten 23w cfls, using my single 6" inline fan rated at 400 cfm and my one carbon filter. The filter has a capped end so I can't put it in the middle of a duct run. Instead I will build a small box that will hold the filter and the inline fan will pull through the filter and push through a short duct out the window. The box itself will have a 6" duct entrance. Here will be a 200cfm booster fan blowing into the box. The fan will be hooked to a y split. Each Y split will be connected to a duct that runs to each tent. The tents will have 10" passive intakes and small oscillating fans.
> View attachment 2384325


Which tent are you using? My 3x3 GL120 has 8 inch ducting sleves for intake. Either way with a 400cfm fan hooked up to 6 inch ducting, I think you would be fine running 8 inch intake. But that's just me .


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 24, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I'm really wanting to try scrog. I'm trying to work on my perpetual grow. I'm keeping at 6" just to be safe so I don't pull a stoned moment lol. I did that once and my girls hated me. MJ is an amazing plant as how she can be almost completely dead and then produce an amazing crop.
> 
> Why are you wanting to drop your rotation?


I'm wanting to drop my rotation cos I currently 2 plants in week 6 flower, 3 plants 1 week behind them, another plant 2 weeks behind that, and then 3 plants in veg begging to be flipped, and another 5 in week 2 or 3 of veg under CFL's. I am making up batches of feed every single day, 2 or 3 different ones at a time some days, letting them stand for half hour and pH testing, then slowly watering, and carefully replacing under the lights. If I just have 2 plants in the 2x2 tent in 2x1 scrogs, 5 weeks apart, and then slow veg in the CFL room, that should be easier, and provide enough smoke, at least an ounce a month.

And hell yeah it's an amazing evolutionary feet, I have forgotten to water one of my flowering plants, and came home tonight 10 minutes before lights out to see a very very wilted unhappy plant... and I'm gonna enjoy watering it tomorrow, watching the branches start to raise form the lower ones up as the moisture is drawn up through the plant.

On the plus side, I think that I have convinced my wife to let me by a 3x3 tent and 400w to flower my veg plants now, cos otherwise i'm gonna be in a bad way for space


----------



## RCgrowerman (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea same here I upgraded to a 400w not too long ago thats why I have been MIA from this thread. Hope you guys are doing well!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 24, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> giggles26 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really wanting to try scrog. I'm trying to work on my perpetual grow. I'm keeping at 6" just to be safe so I don't pull a stoned moment lol. I did that once and my girls hated me. MJ is an amazing plant as how she can be almost completely dead and then produce an amazing crop.
> ...


Haha I have done that a few times man. I just gave my girls a water this morning 2 of them with molasses. They were begging me for a drink this morning their last watering was Sunday im running on a 2 day cycle. They get watered Sunday morning right after lights on and then Wednesday again in the morning. By Tuesday evening they are starting to beg me but hold off since I don't want to water shortly before lights out. Has been working well for me.

I've been trying to convince my girl to let me get another tent lol. Hoping I can convince her.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 24, 2012)

Still breathing..lol. Pics coming soon.


----------



## georgyboy (Oct 25, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Which tent are you using? My 3x3 GL120 has 8 inch ducting sleves for intake. Either way with a 400cfm fan hooked up to 6 inch ducting, I think you would be fine running 8 inch intake. But that's just me .


I am actually building my own tents with 2x4 studs and 6mm b&w poly. I guess my main concern with this design is "will the 400cfm fan still pull sufficient air from the tents or am I loosing a lot of power by having the fan in the box and not directly connected to the ducting coming from the tents?"


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 25, 2012)

so whos the best 250 man then lol


----------



## LoopmantrA (Oct 25, 2012)

hello boys n' girls !
although I wasn't planning on being the '250w user' - the store from which i ordered screwed me over,and instead of 400w sent me the 250w-which is a bit awful,considering
the dimensions of the grow tent(100cm x 100cm x 180cm),but my bad was in the first place,for not ASKING them about the bulb, 'cause I figured 'hey,it's a grow shop,ofc they'll send me 400w with that grow tent' ooops...and on their site,it states NOTHING about the bulb,just that it goes with the tent.clever eih?
that said,
i'm still loving the results,very underestimated lamp,specially 'cause you can really,REALLY place it close to the tops(i go as low as 7-10cm)

here's some pic's
       
unknown strain,some wonderfull weed i smoked,and saved the seeds a while back...it's the begining of the 4th week on the 12/12 regime,the girls were about 40 days in vege,prior to that
LSTed,flushed couple o' times,and fed with an INCREDIBLE organic fert,actually microbacterial organic fert
more info in my journal-here-
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/562564-growtent-250w-mh-hps-unknown.html

be free to comment on the photos,I think I'm doing fine(first time indoor grower btw),and I'm def. subscribed to the club!
peace out!


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 25, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> We always like pictures of budds in a box. It pretty packed in there, have you got some sort of air-flow for it?, don't want to get this far and end up with budd rot, belive me!


Hettyman, I have a small fan blowing constantly. The temp is 74 F and himidity is at 45%. 3 days drying. Feels goo, looks good, smells good.

cbtbudz, I hope it does better than a qp. I had more than a qp last year using CFL's. I will be happy with whatever I get, cause it is more than I have at the monent.

Giggles26, Thanks for the info about qp. Make sense ..qp..I think I shoud find an abbv. pg., and learn weed speak


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Hettyman, I have a small fan blowing constantly. The temp is 74 F and himidity is at 45%. 3 days drying. Feels goo, looks good, smells good.
> 
> cbtbudz, I hope it does better than a qp. I had more than a qp last year using CFL's. I will be happy with whatever I get, cause it is more than I have at the monent.
> 
> Giggles26, Thanks for the info about qp. Make sense ..qp..I think I shoud find an abbv. pg., and learn weed speak


Your are welcome man. This is your place to learn all your abbv. lol. 

I hope you get more than a qp to but hey a qp isn't anything to complain about either man!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey can any of you guys recommend a good smaller oscillating fan for use in tents? 

The one I have now is just to large and is taking up to much room. I literally think that I could get another 2 plants in if I could find something decent to replace it.

My tent is 3'x2'x5'. Just let me know what you guys think.


----------



## herbalife (Oct 25, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Hey can any of you guys recommend a good smaller oscillating fan for use in tents? . . .


These Lasko Air Stik's are about as small as I was able to find, they have a lo and a hi setting that puts out a decent amount of air.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2012)

herbalife said:


> These Lasko Air Stik's are about as small as I was able to find, they have a lo and a hi setting that puts out a decent amount of air.


Yea man I've seen those. I was thinking of maybe getting a clip on oscillating fan.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 25, 2012)

ok well i have had a fun day, decided im gonna scrap the scrog. in fact i already have lol. got myself a 50ltr bag of plagron lightmix, topped my ak48 to give my amnesia a chance to catch up and im planning on mainlining the ak48 as it looks awesome. cloned the top i cut off so i have that in the cupboard as well now. missus is gonna go mad. went from 1-2-3 then 5 as i have an ak47 auto germing as well which im gonna have to train the shit out of as the last ones got 3' and a bit and i wanna keep them all low to spread the light better as i only have a Lumii Mini reflector. probably gonna be vegging for at least another 3-4 weeks to help with the training i need to be doing.

btw what a bargain, found a nice little tucked away hydro shop near where im working and they sell all the plagron 50ltr bags for under £10, the light mix is £8, allmix is £9 and batmix is £9.50. bargains lol. bear in mind im in the uk i walked in and the fella behind the till was rolling a joint on the counter, should have seen the look on my face lol.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 25, 2012)

View attachment 2385904a wee test im doing check it out.not bad for a week veg


----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok just bought a used dr80, gonna try the 250hps in a dr80, with some medicine man from mr.nice. I hope everything i skim read in this thread is helpful.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 25, 2012)

drgrowshit said:


> a wee test im doing check it out.not bad for a week veg


If by wee test you mean trying an air pot, I am doing just that, with the exact same pot, 7litre i think...the roots shot out the bottom crazy, thinking of getting some bigger ones for my next grow, under a 400


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 25, 2012)

brettsog said:


> ok well i have had a fun day, decided im gonna scrap the scrog. in fact i already have lol. got myself a 50ltr bag of plagron lightmix, topped my ak48 to give my amnesia a chance to catch up and im planning on mainlining the ak48 as it looks awesome. cloned the top i cut off so i have that in the cupboard as well now. missus is gonna go mad. went from 1-2-3 then 5 as i have an ak47 auto germing as well which im gonna have to train the shit out of as the last ones got 3' and a bit and i wanna keep them all low to spread the light better as i only have a Lumii Mini reflector. probably gonna be vegging for at least another 3-4 weeks to help with the training i need to be doing.
> 
> btw what a bargain, found a nice little tucked away hydro shop near where im working and they sell all the plagron 50ltr bags for under £10, the light mix is £8, allmix is £9 and batmix is £9.50. bargains lol. bear in mind im in the uk i walked in and the fella behind the till was rolling a joint on the counter, should have seen the look on my face lol.


That is cheap, i'm paying about £14 for a 50l Light Mix Biobizz.

lol, do you remember me saying about being told to drop down to a 2 plants by the missus, which I converted to 2 plant rotatoin of 6-8, which soon went out the window...well she has finally caved and I am ordering another tent and 400w light for my next 8 plants, which are all gonna be larger then anything I have previously grown. I am so fucking happy right now


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2012)

Haha yea man I remember you saying that. My girl is telling me to get more plants in the ground lol.

I wish I had the extra cash to get a new tent and light ha. But before long im going to have to get a new setup cuz I've got to many going in diff stages right now. 

You could always share with me lol. 

Plus side I got 2 new girls that popped today! yahoo! Its gonna be day tomorrow. 

Need to get some more seeds ordered.


----------



## justperception (Oct 25, 2012)

How far should my 250w MH bulb be from the plant in first weeks of vegging?

edit:
What do you guys think about this plant, it was trasplanted yesterday and I started to give nutirents in mild dosage. Leaves look king of down, is it overwatering/overfeeding?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 25, 2012)

justperception said:


> How far should my 250w MH bulb be from the plant in first weeks of vegging?
> 
> edit:
> What do you guys think about this plant, it was trasplanted yesterday and I started to give nutirents in mild dosage. Leaves look king of down, is it overwatering/overfeeding?View attachment 2386782


Way to early to be giving nutes man. If anything I would of done plain water with a dash of super thrive when doing a transplant. But mj is an amazing plant and can repair herself if you show her love. Oh and btw plants wilt after a transplant  that's a major shock to them hence the super thrive 

Oh yea how close you can get a 250 depends all on your setup man. I have a cool tube and I can be 4 in above my canopy with ease.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 26, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> If by wee test you mean trying an air pot, I am doing just that, with the exact same pot, 7litre i think...the roots shot out the bottom crazy, thinking of getting some bigger ones for my next grow, under a 400


na the strain i made first trial lol,ad airpot lol


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 26, 2012)

justperception said:


> How far should my 250w MH bulb be from the plant in first weeks of vegging?
> 
> edit:
> What do you guys think about this plant, it was trasplanted yesterday and I started to give nutirents in mild dosage. Leaves look king of down, is it overwatering/overfeeding?View attachment 2386782



As said wait on the nutes. I had issues from nutes too early myself. If you are using a premix soil wait about 3 weeks after transplanting and go with a low dose, say 1/4 recommended and work your way up..

I had my MH about 12 - 16" up for the first week after switching from my T5, then dropped it down. I was able to stay 4 - 6" most of the time, however the heat made my buds a bit loose and airy. So keep an eye on temps, if the inside of your area is under 80f then you should be fine just keep good airflow between the plants and bulb, it tends to get a little warmer there...


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 26, 2012)

10acjed said:


> As said wait on the nutes. I had issues from nutes too early myself. If you are using a premix soil wait about 3 weeks after transplanting and go with a low dose, say 1/4 recommended and work your way up..
> 
> I had my MH about 12 - 16" up for the first week after switching from my T5, then dropped it down. I was able to stay 4 - 6" most of the time, however the heat made my buds a bit loose and airy. So keep an eye on temps, if the inside of your area is under 80f then you should be fine just keep good airflow between the plants and bulb, it tends to get a little warmer there...



Thanks for the rep man! I keep trying to give it but it keeps telling me that I need to spread more to give more lol. I don't get it. 

I can keep mine at 4" but it's also in a cool tube with a 300cfm inline fan blowing air across it with a 4" inch inline fan for my exhuast. Temps stay at 75-78 lights on and 66-68 lights off. My girls are loving it. 

Have you done any autos man? I'm doing my first batch of them and they are some funky things.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 26, 2012)

giggles, your 2 tent exhuast to box, then second fan idea, sorry keep forgetting to post.

Guy at the hydro store went to a big expo the other weekend, and when we were chatting after, i flicked through a brochure and saw a box, ready made, just as you havein mind. Baffled inside with foam to kill noise, but I recon they will be ridiculously expensive and much cheaper to make.

It should work, but one thing I would consider is the air flow quantity, and size of the box. If there is a lot more air being pushed into the box then can be drawn out, and little space for movement, pressure issues could affect your fans.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 26, 2012)

Right, just checked the weather, and the humidity is gonna stay between 80-90% for the next few days at least. Mite have to bite the bullet and buy a dehumidifier, right in the middle of harvest

Fucking weather!!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Right, just checked the weather, and the humidity is gonna stay between 80-90% for the next few days at least. Mite have to bite the bullet and buy a dehumidifier, right in the middle of harvest
> 
> Fucking weather!!


Bro I am feeling you!!! I am 2 weeks in and they are my autos that only flower for 45 days and my fucking humidity is at 58%. I may have to get a dehumidifier as well. I'm not really wanting to. Opening windows and fans are not helping enough!


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 26, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Bro I am feeling you!!! I am 2 weeks in and they are my autos that only flower for 45 days and my fucking humidity is at 58%. I may have to get a dehumidifier as well. I'm not really wanting to. Opening windows and fans are not helping enough!


Also at day 43, humidity at 75-80  and that's with the silicone dehumidifier crystal things, it's horrible. I'm keeping aiirflow 24/7, minimising watering, and basically gonna let them dry out to total wilt, then add just 300ml pure water every 5 days for a couple of weeks before harvest, give them plenty of chance to rape the leaves and get all the good sugars out of them


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 26, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Also at day 43, humidity at 75-80  and that's with the silicone dehumidifier crystal things, it's horrible. I'm keeping aiirflow 24/7, minimising watering, and basically gonna let them dry out to total wilt, then add just 300ml pure water every 5 days for a couple of weeks before harvest, give them plenty of chance to rape the leaves and get all the good sugars out of them


I'm not so happy. The money I was going to use to buy another tent may be going to a fucking humidifier now!!! grrr. I have 2 of those silicone things in my tent and it's not helping!


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 26, 2012)

Well hetty I got my problem solved. Not sure if it's a good thing what I did but I did it lol. 

I put another 4" inline fan exhuast in at the bottom of my tent lol. 

Came down to a nice 34% lol. So far so good.


----------



## justperception (Oct 27, 2012)

When is it a good time to start giving co2 ?


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 27, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Well hetty I got my problem solved. Not sure if it's a good thing what I did but I did it lol.
> 
> I put another 4" inline fan exhuast in at the bottom of my tent lol.
> 
> Came down to a nice 34% lol. So far so good.


I have a spare outlet hole in the top of mine, and a spare standard bathroom extractor which I use in my drying chamber, might put that on. I'll lose the carbon filter smell protection doing that, but for a few hours a day while i'm home should be ok...i hope


----------



## brettsog (Oct 27, 2012)

ive been quite lucky in the fact that im in veg so the 85%rh isnt that much of an issue. cant believe ive jumped to 6 plants. hope my 250w hps and 2 45w cfls will be enough. got a couple 23w as well.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> giggles26 said:
> 
> 
> > Well hetty I got my problem solved. Not sure if it's a good thing what I did but I did it lol.
> ...


I know your feeling man I lost my carbon filter but RH was getting out of hand and I didn't want to lose my crop to mold. 

I hope my idea works for you bro. Just thought id share what worked for me to help another grower out.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2012)

brettsog said:


> ive been quite lucky in the fact that im in veg so the 85%rh isnt that much of an issue. cant believe ive jumped to 6 plants. hope my 250w hps and 2 45w cfls will be enough. got a couple 23w as well.


Yea that's what I thought to man and then next thing I knew I was in flower scratching my head saying wtf do I do know lol.

Of course the 250 can handle it bro. Its such an underrated light and u have supplemental lighting you will do just fine bro. 

On the plus side I convinced my missus to let me get a 3x2x3 tent for vegging and my mothers. Im pretty fucking stoked.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2012)

justperception said:


> When is it a good time to start giving co2 ?


If you are running a co2 system then give it to your girls all the time. Bitches love co2 lol. Nice thing about co2 is you can have higher temps and still have great results.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 27, 2012)

i hate women, i asked her before i started and she said fine. its mad because the reason she broke up with the guy before me was because he blew 60k on converting his loft to a factory. im growing a couple plants in the cupboard for personal consumption and she pre approved but isnt happy about it so she wants me to move it outside. ive kept her out of the loop this time so thats why im doing 6 plants.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lol tell her its the wrong time of year to be moving outside! Sometimes we just gotta do what we think is best and not listen to the women lol. 

If she dont want you having all those plants brett ill gladly take a few lol.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 27, 2012)

brettsog said:


> i hate women, i asked her before i started and she said fine. its mad because the reason she broke up with the guy before me was because he blew 60k on converting his loft to a factory. im growing a couple plants in the cupboard for personal consumption and she pre approved but isnt happy about it so she wants me to move it outside. ive kept her out of the loop this time so thats why im doing 6 plants.


60k on a loft factory...how big was his fucking loft!!!!

Like i say, mine has just given me permission to do a couple of larger grows under a 400, store up some jars, and then stop while we think about relocating next summer. When we move I plan to set something up, having it running for a couple of months without her noticing, the tell her, and maybe sell a couple of bags to buy her something nice. I only grow for personal, but always try and sell a little to one or 2 close friends, and give her some money for electricity and take her out to dinner. Amazing how her morals fade away with just simple actions.... 

Also running 6 plants under my 250w with 4x30CFL, one in each corner of 2x2, and they are doing fine. Just don't try and fit 6 monsters under there.

Got my humidity down to 68% today, with open windows and plenty of moving air. Gonna rig up the second extractor later and see how that goes


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2012)

Let me know how that works out for you bro! Hope I was of some help.


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 27, 2012)

Pics as promised

Mothers.. getting too big but I will be getting some clones from them today or tomorrow..



MM (left 4weeks, right 2 weeks) under T5 6x54 watt 35k.

 4 weeks 2 weeks

Calling these ES for the guy that gave me the clones, not sure what strain but he's been cloning it for 20+ years and it is awesome
smoke.. actually numbs your mouth a bit  (left 5 weeks, right 3 weeks)

 5 weeks  bud shots  

3 weeks, from the same clones but I let this veg the extra 2 weeks and it's going to be a monster 



Catmint forthe kitties...lol


BTW: my old skool buddy says we could cross these by flowering a clone of each and taking them to a different location and stressing them till they flip.. anyone know if this would work?


Grazz


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Pics as promised
> 
> Mothers.. getting too big but I will be getting some clones from them today or tomorrow..
> 
> ...


Look good bro.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2012)

Well guys here is whats going on in my tent right now. The first pic is of all 3 girls and the next one is my big fat girl afghani(afghan kush special). 3rd pic is my best one flowering one by far it's skunk aka shorty and the next 3 are off shorty also. She is called shorty because of her short fat stance. She has been short and fat from the get go. The afghan kush special was fimed and now she has 4 heads! the top of her is like a huge bush!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 27, 2012)

You have some N claw starting on the one up front in this picture...







jusstttt a heads up .


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 27, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> You have some N claw starting on the one up front in this picture...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro! I'm getting ready to feed them dyna gro bloom and dyna gro grow with protekt on Sunday when I water again. I was wondering what exactly made it do that and now I know lol thanks man! 

My skunk in the background has a weird pheno type, she keeps stretching and stretching with little popcorn buds all over her and then the skunk on the left of the picture is make one main cola with a few lil popcorn buds below. I think she got more of a indica but I'm not sure it's the first time for me growing these.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 28, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> 60k on a loft factory...how big was his fucking loft!!!!
> 
> Like i say, mine has just given me permission to do a couple of larger grows under a 400, store up some jars, and then stop while we think about relocating next summer. When we move I plan to set something up, having it running for a couple of months without her noticing, the tell her, and maybe sell a couple of bags to buy her something nice. I only grow for personal, but always try and sell a little to one or 2 close friends, and give her some money for electricity and take her out to dinner. Amazing how her morals fade away with just simple actions....
> 
> ...


he did it properly. had a sealed room setup, fully insulated, co2 you couldnt hear it standing right underneath it. to be honest if i was gonna earn enough from it i would probably rent a place on the side and convert it. but i dont have the capital to invest and certainly cant explain another full house running costs going missing every month, and i dont really know anyone with the gumph or the interest to invest that much upfront, cant do it here as have sprogs running about.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 28, 2012)

brettsog said:


> he did it properly. had a sealed room setup, fully insulated, co2 you couldnt hear it standing right underneath it. to be honest if i was gonna earn enough from it i would probably rent a place on the side and convert it. but i dont have the capital to invest and certainly cant explain another full house running costs going missing every month, and i dont really know anyone with the gumph or the interest to invest that much upfront, cant do it here as have sprogs running about.


I was also thinking about renting a small 1 bed flat, and put 3 x 600 tent kits in there, get 2 harvests and move out after 6 months, but realise it just isn't worth it. I'm happy with my personal grow, and I'll just have to keep earning my money the hard way . Plus, I'd rather have a small grow at home for years, then a big grow for a short time. Or as the old saying goes...

"A young Bull and his grandfather are out walking, and they come to the brow of the hill. They look to down and see a field full of cows. The young bull says "Grandad, why don't we run down the hill and fuck a cow!". The grandfather pauses and says "No boy, let's walk down, and fuck them all."

Also, what is a Sprog??


----------



## brettsog (Oct 28, 2012)

a child lol. got 3 between me n the missus but my 2 only stay every other weekend.

if i do end up with the flat idea it will be 2 full 3-4kw rooms and another for veg and mothers, im still trying to work out the profit that could be made in a year from a setup like that. im happy with the grow for myself but it would be nice to pull in a bit of extra cash. 

hence the large scale im looking to do outdoor next year. just got 6 bags of plagron allmix to use as a base soil, gonna start getting the ingredients for subcools supersoil and get it mixed up by new year, let it sit for a while then get some seeds-a-going. im looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 28, 2012)

Hahaha, i've already been told that it stops when the kids come, but I've already started protesting. and i'm sure that as long as it is out of their site, a small loft grow or something, I'll get away with it.

It would be worth it, but if you are gonna go that big, you really have to consider the risk, and make sure you move some household items into the flat, especially a TV and radio, left on timers, changed regularly, and ,make sure you spend some time at the flat. When you bump into the neighbours introduce yourself and say you do shifts as a driver, random patterns, then they won't worry that they don't see you coming or going much. I've given it a lot of thought, but also don't have the funds, and to be honest, the bottle. Should the police knock down my door, i'm happy to get collared with a small tent, light and a few plants... but a dedicated factory?? Unlikely they'll put you in for a first offence, but the wrong judge on the wrong day, or during anti-drug month and it could be bad news


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 28, 2012)

Folks, as long as I have been part of RIU and the 250 Club the focus or topic has always been on growing. I'm not sure if it is an RIU rule, taboo or just the elephant in the room but the topic in some recent posts might be better done by PM. Just my $0.02, slam me if you want or call me paranoid, but I feel that mentioning selling might just sway the scrutiny that I am sure sites like this one receive..

Grazz


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 28, 2012)

Fair comment Grazz, advice taken 

Though we did both say we're NOT going to, just good to dream... kind of like driving a famliy car, and dreaming of Porche


----------



## Grazzmon (Oct 28, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Fair comment Grazz, advice taken
> 
> Though we did both say we're NOT going to, just good to dream... kind of like driving a famliy car, and dreaming of Porche


Yeah, me too.. like riding a Sportster and dreaming of a full dresser . Just trying to keep a low profile and thought I'd mention it before we all started dreaming out loud.

Grazz


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 28, 2012)

Last time I dreamt out loud, my wife left me for a month....  .... thank you, thank you, i'm here all week


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Last time I dreamt out loud, my wife left me for a month....  .... thank you, thank you, i'm here all week


Encore,encore, encore. 

On a side note girls got watered with dyna gro protekt and bloom and I've got to say I have never seen a plant look so good right after a watering. 

Hope your hear all week don't need anyone disappearing on us.  Oh btw did you ever try hooking up your other extractor?


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 28, 2012)

well picked up a sack of gsc other day and found 3 good seeds hope they pop would love to add some cookies to the rotation.would have to toss another strain out though..already 5 strains.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 28, 2012)

yeah fair point grazz..... let my mind run away with itself.

im only a personal grower. im just looking to get my 12 month supply in one hit so i dont need to have a grow going continuously all year round. im no dealer. its far too easy to end up locked away and like i said, ive got a family to think about.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 28, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> well picked up a sack of gsc other day and found 3 good seeds hope they pop would love to add some cookies to the rotation.would have to toss another strain out though..already 5 strains.


gsc? And that sounds like a horrible predicament. lol, I have 3 on the go, but would love more...just for fun/variety


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 28, 2012)

girl scout cookies, biggest new craze in cali.fetching some of the highest donation prices. so far from what ive tried not the best but i havent tried all the diff cuts/phenos but ill see what happens if i get a female, if it even carrys the sugar cookie smell.also a male would be nice to try some breeding projects.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 28, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> girl scout cookies, biggest new craze in cali.fetching some of the highest donation prices. so far from what ive tried not the best but i havent tried all the diff cuts/phenos but ill see what happens if i get a female, if it even carrys the sugar cookie smell.also a male would be nice to try some breeding projects.


Only in Cali....


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 28, 2012)

After croping, the fresh/green weight was 2.45 lb. Five days drying in 74 deg F and 45% humidity, stems removed, the dry weight is; Terminal Buds 131 grams-4.67 oz.
Popcorn and small buds-96 grams-3.42 oz. So the total yield was 227 grams or 8.19 oz. 

The terminal colas are lying in the plastic boc, the popcorn budz are in the Gal storage bag. All immediately went into Qt mason jars to cure.

Smoke test...small amount in glass pipe...burns well, evenly. Dosent pop or crackle and leaves a fine silver ash. (I attrubute this to the first flush at veg to flower and the final flush 10 days before croping), the saste is smoothe and the boquet smells of pine, cedar and camphor. Not much odor unless pinched/mashed, then it becomes much stronger.
There is no metalic /fertilizer taste.

One toke...heady buzz almost immediately,,,second toke, more intense head stone. Five minutes later it is creeping into a body stone...I expect some couch lock might be all up in there if you hit to heavy. Pretty nice all around. Thankful to have the medicine for arthritis pain.(knees, neck, wrists, ankles).
Wish I could share a fatty with everyone in the 250 Club.

BTW..It is all now in Mason jars to cure for several days. I may vacuume pack it after that and keep it in the frige. That worked very well last year...potent and fresh when opened.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 28, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> After croping, the fresh/green weight was 2.45 lb. Five days drying in 74 deg F and 45% humidity, stems removed, the dry weight is; Terminal Buds 131 grams-4.67 oz.
> Popcorn and small buds-96 grams-3.42 oz. So the total yield was 227 grams or 8.19 oz. View attachment 2390329
> 
> The terminal colas are lying in the plastic boc, the popcorn budz are in the Gal storage bag. All immediately went into Qt mason jars to cure.
> ...


Love it bro. I wish you could burn a fatty with me lol. I'm 11 days into flowering wtih my little babies and fed them some dyna gro bloom with some protekt and I must say damn. I've got 2 more in veg right now and 3 in flower. I wanna have a perpetual grow going. Currently my plants are 3 weeks apart. 

So I was right it was more than a qp. Nothing to complain about there  Keep up the good work man!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Oct 29, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks bro! I'm getting ready to feed them dyna gro bloom and dyna gro grow with protekt on Sunday when I water again. I was wondering what exactly made it do that and now I know lol thanks man!
> 
> My skunk in the background has a weird pheno type, she keeps stretching and stretching with little popcorn buds all over her and then the skunk on the left of the picture is make one main cola with a few lil popcorn buds below. I think she got more of a indica but I'm not sure it's the first time for me growing these.


Yeah definitely back off the N for a bit until the claw lets up. Bottles read N-P-K so you know the first number is the nitrogen value.. 

The popcorn buds can be controlled by lollipopping.. Or cutting off the useless bottom popcorn, to redirect growth to the top main colas that get the most light. I use a screen for SCROG and trim pretty much any flower growing under the screen up until week 2-3 flower.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 29, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah definitely back off the N for a bit until the claw lets up. Bottles read N-P-K so you know the first number is the nitrogen value..
> 
> The popcorn buds can be controlled by lollipopping.. Or cutting off the useless bottom popcorn, to redirect growth to the top main colas that get the most light. I use a screen for SCROG and trim pretty much any flower growing under the screen up until week 2-3 flower.


Ya I know which one N is lol. This isn't my first time growing but it is my first time growing this strain. I backed off on my feeding on her this last watering and she is looking better. 

Thanks for the advice though  I'm not saying I know it all but I do know which one N is lol. I have lollipopped before on my first plant but it turned hermie on me. I'm sure it wasn't due to the lollipopping I'm sure it had a lot to do with me lol. Got a whopping 7 grams off her. 

I've been wanting to try SCROG but I haven't figured out how to do it in my tent yet. How far into flowering do you lollipop and still not cause any stress? Reason I ask cuz I seem to have a issue sometimes with plants going hermie on me due to much stress.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 29, 2012)

Quick question fellow 250 clubbers lol. 

What are you all using as far as your hps bulb? Like brand and lumen rating. Looking for a good 250 bulb but just not sure what's good anymore. Thanks for all the help you guys!


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 29, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Quick question fellow 250 clubbers lol.
> 
> What are you all using as far as your hps bulb? Like brand and lumen rating. Looking for a good 250 bulb but just not sure what's good anymore. Thanks for all the help you guys!


_ORTILUX_ SUPER HPS 250 WATT LAMP - 30,500 LUMENS is the one I used.. Worked great...


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 29, 2012)

10acjed said:


> _ORTILUX_ SUPER HPS 250 WATT LAMP - 30,500 LUMENS is the one I used.. Worked great...


I was looking at those and actually just ordered one lol! Thanks acjed! Sorry to hear about your partner to man. Sorry took me so long just been so busy lately.


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 29, 2012)

Blue LED CPU fans add a bit of extra blue...more for show than anything else... 







^Dimmable 250, 175, 150W Digital Ballast with super lumen switch







^ 2000K 250W HPS (Dual Spec) 33,000 lumens







^ 6500K 250W MH


I was umming and err-ing about which wattage Lamp to run...but have decided upon a dimmable 250W in my modded TV Cab..Below I have added a LINK to my thread were you can see me building this cab.

Please feel free to pop by, check out my progress and leave comments etc..




https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/551472-ztelthys-100w-hps-tv-cabinet.html




Hope you enjoy reading/browsing through ...More updates coming soon  - ZTELTHY


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 29, 2012)

what on tv today? fresh buds


----------



## Ztelthy (Oct 29, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> what on tv today? fresh buds


Hopefully in the not to distant future  ..Yes!  lol...am aiming for between 4 and 6oZ - ZTELTHY


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 29, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Quick question fellow 250 clubbers lol.
> 
> What are you all using as far as your hps bulb? Like brand and lumen rating. Looking for a good 250 bulb but just not sure what's good anymore. Thanks for all the help you guys!


Giggles, I don't know the brand of bulb. I was included in the"kit". I do remember that it is 2100K and claims around 28,000 Lumens at around 10" to 12". Sylvania or Phillips are supposed to be top shelf. No doubt the ones they put in a "light kit" are cheapo knock offs, but I am satisfied with how well it worked. When this one begins to fade, I will invest in a top line brand. Most of the 250W HPS bulbs are affordable and underestimated. If you using a small space, it is the way to go, IMHO. I will check the bulb for a brand name.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 29, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Oh btw did you ever try hooking up your other extractor?


Yep, did it make a difference...no.

So I put it in amongst the canopy, making it a 3rd circulating fan, did it make a difference... no

went out and bought a mini dehumidifier,did it make a difference... no!! well from 80 down to 74% RH, but this is starting to piss me right off now


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 29, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I was looking at those and actually just ordered one lol! Thanks acjed! Sorry to hear about your partner to man. Sorry took me so long just been so busy lately.


Sunmaster Dual Spectrum - 33,000 lums....nothing to compare to, but has a great colour spectrum, high lums, and makes cracking nuggs


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 29, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I was looking at those and actually just ordered one lol! Thanks acjed! Sorry to hear about your partner to man. Sorry took me so long just been so busy lately.


Thanks...

I had no clue when buying it, just got lucky I guess... Bout time too, heck any other time I buy without first asking I get the wrong things lol...

OT:
Hooked my friend up with my 4 bulb T5 and a couple wonder woman seeds.... Hope he is successful..


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 29, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> After croping, the fresh/green weight was 2.45 lb. Five days drying in 74 deg F and 45% humidity, stems removed, the dry weight is; Terminal Buds 131 grams-4.67 oz.
> Popcorn and small buds-96 grams-3.42 oz. So the total yield was 227 grams or 8.19 oz. View attachment 2390329


From a 250w?? That's like 0.9g per watt....jealous!!


----------



## brettsog (Oct 29, 2012)

im using a venture bulb. 29000 lumens and 3000k i believe. gonna have a good spread this time around so i should get more than 2.5oz


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 29, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> From a 250w?? That's like 0.9g per watt....jealous!!


Thanks Hettyman, I am very pleased with quality and yield. Even with my stupid blunders, it finished well. I will always use some CFL's to clone or start seedlings, but the 250W HPS is the perfect size for the area I have avaliable, and I agree fully that 0.9 g per watt isnt too shabby. To be fully truthful, I did have two shop lights, one on each end with T12 40W 2700K floros, so additional 160W of side lights. I thought they would help get more light to the understory. I honestly couldn't say if it helped at all. I trimmed "lolipop" the lower nodes up to about 14 inches, which did help with air circulation and lower humidity.


----------



## brettsog (Oct 29, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Thanks Hettyman, I am very pleased with quality and yield. Even with my stupid blunders, it finished well. I will always use some CFL's to clone or start seedlings, but the 250W HPS is the perfect size for the area I have avaliable, and I agree fully that 0.9 g per watt isnt too shabby. To be fully truthful, I did have two shop lights, one on each end with T12 40W 2700K floros, so additional 160W of side lights. I thought they would help get more light to the understory. I honestly couldn't say if it helped at all. I trimmed "lolipop" the lower nodes up to about 14 inches, which did help with air circulation and lower humidity.



i said about 10oz. good guessing


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 29, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Thanks Hettyman, I am very pleased with quality and yield. Even with my stupid blunders, it finished well. I will always use some CFL's to clone or start seedlings, but the 250W HPS is the perfect size for the area I have avaliable, and I agree fully that 0.9 g per watt isnt too shabby. To be fully truthful, I did have two shop lights, one on each end with T12 40W 2700K floros, so additional 160W of side lights. I thought they would help get more light to the understory. I honestly couldn't say if it helped at all. I trimmed "lolipop" the lower nodes up to about 14 inches, which did help with air circulation and lower humidity.


Of course the extra lights helped, but still a massive harvest in my mind. Describing your grow room, I can remember seeing a pic of it.

I'm about to harvest 2 plants (had a look today, trich's are about 5% amber, mostly cloudy), so they are on water till next monday, then nothing for another 5 days, and then harvest. Oh yeah, the calyx's have started to plump up nicely too. They have had half of the light from my 250, and from the looks of things, i'll get between 21-28g dry from each plant but i'ts so hard to tell at this point.

Also, I did a little trimming or lollipopping, but not a huge amount. I might try and be more ruthless next time. I did it at around 16 days flower, may wait another week next time, when more have developed


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 29, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with ona gel or the ona block? 

I'm wanting to work on the smell in my flower room. My carbon filter isn't quite cutting it. I spend quite a bit of time in my garden and the smell escapes a lot so I want something for emergencies.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 29, 2012)

yeah ona gel works, i just didnt care for the smell of the 1 i had, i know they had some diff smelling ones just never tried em.
nice ppl are getting some good sized harvest w 250w.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 29, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> yeah ona gel works, i just didnt care for the smell of the 1 i had, i know they had some diff smelling ones just never tried em.
> nice ppl are getting some good sized harvest w 250w.


Thanks bro. Just trying to keep it as stealth as I can. I mean I live in the middle of no where and my closest neighbor is over a mile away lol. But still get those unexpected vistors from time to time.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 29, 2012)

id just keep 1 near the front door/ living room and open when guest come.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 30, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Anyone have any experience with ona gel or the ona block?
> 
> I'm wanting to work on the smell in my flower room. My carbon filter isn't quite cutting it. I spend quite a bit of time in my garden and the smell escapes a lot so I want something for emergencies.


I bought a "fresh linen" smelling Ona block cos i'm about to flower a strain described as "giving off a smell somewhere between rotting flesh and a country meadow". Anyway, unscrewed the lid, with only a TINY gap for the scent to escape, and when put in the bedroom with my tents it covered all smells. Left it by the front door, and all of the house that is seen by guests just smelled of the Ona block. He's right though it is a strong smell, but much better then stanky weed (as far as stealth is concerned, I much prefer the smell of stanky weed anyday). 

The guy in the hydro shop said some customers put it in their exhuast venting with a couple of holes drilled in the top, after the fan I guess, but I don't see the need for it....give me 3 weeks for these girls to really flower, and I might.


----------



## 10acjed (Oct 30, 2012)

I just light a fat J  when someone comes over, covers up those stinky plants...




But Ona Pro worked great for me, I put about 2 tbsp in a cup 1/2 full of water, put it infront of a fan and its all I ever smelled... Strong smell tho, even the unscented.. The Ona fresh linen, was not as good. The Pro is strong...


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 30, 2012)

10acjed said:


> I just light a fat J  when someone comes over, covers up those stinky plants...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's my kind of thinking 

By the fresh linen being "not good"...you mean the smell right?? To me it's like an over powerful cheap car air freshener, but it does the job


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 30, 2012)

Lol ached! I would totally do that if it wasn't for my parents. They don't know I grow. Lol

Am I old enough to make my own choices? Sure am but I prefer not to have it brought up with them 

Thanks for all your guys help!


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 30, 2012)

brettsog said:


> i said about 10oz. good guessing


Yep, Hettyman, you were closest on the weight. My wild ass guess was between 5-7 oz. based on last years CFL grow. The 250 HPS rocks, for my small area.
Good luck with finishing you two girls this week. Hope you get an OZ+ per plant.


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 30, 2012)

My girls are day 12 of flowering! Yay! Things have never looked better. I will get you guys some pics next time lights come on.


----------



## drgrowshit (Oct 30, 2012)

View attachment 2392184my little in put to the club so far


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 30, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> Yep, Hettyman, you were closest on the weight. My wild ass guess was between 5-7 oz. based on last years CFL grow. The 250 HPS rocks, for my small area.
> Good luck with finishing you two girls this week. Hope you get an OZ+ per plant.


brettsog, and hettyman are 2 different ppl  but i'm not offended

Thanks, but i'm not sure i'll quite make it, either way I'll be happy.

Gonna find myself a 400w thread to share the love in now, cos my second tent just arrived!! I won't go into it on this thread, but if anyone is interested:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/560120-learning-get-rotation-right-my-2.html#post8190945


----------



## justperception (Oct 30, 2012)

Can you guys please tell me what you think about these 2 plants, they're somewhere around week 2 veg


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 30, 2012)

justperception said:


> Can you guys please tell me what you think about these 2 plants, they're somewhere around week 2 veg



Please tell us more about your setup. They don't look to bad. Is that nute burn on that leave Have you been feeding them? If you have what are you feeding. Tell us more and we will tell you more


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 30, 2012)

justperception said:


> Can you guys please tell me what you think about these 2 plants, they're somewhere around week 2 veg


They look like plants, yep, definitely plants 

They do look good, maybe early signs of N deficiency, but only on one part of one leaf, so I wouldn't feed yet, or if you do, only a couple of drops. Looking good though. Nice and bushy, no stretching and a good green colour...keep it up


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> They look like plants, yep, definitely plants
> 
> They do look good, maybe early signs of N deficiency, but only on one part of one leaf, so I wouldn't feed yet, or if you do, only a couple of drops. Looking good though. Nice and bushy, no stretching and a good green colour...keep it up



Lol oh Hetty. Yes they do look like plants. Hope your not growing some alien lol. 

I thought I saw a slight N deficiency to but my stoned ass couldn't focus on the pics lol. They do look good. I'm thinking bagseed?


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 30, 2012)

justperception said:


> Can you guys please tell me what you think about these 2 plants, they're somewhere around week 2 veg


What's the strain man? They deff look indica dominant which is a good thing if this is your first grow and they are a lot faster than a sativa.


----------



## justperception (Oct 30, 2012)

It's white widow, I started giving them mild dosage of Hesi TNT complex (3+2+3), and root complex and super vit, couple of days ago, but every time after watering leaves would drop down a lot so I flushed with water, and not sure what to do now, guess back to feeding if you guys are saying that the leaf is sign of N deficiency.
Thanks everyone


----------



## justperception (Oct 30, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> They look like plants, yep, definitely plants


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 31, 2012)

justperception said:


> It's white widow, I started giving them mild dosage of Hesi TNT complex (3+2+3), and root complex and super vit, couple of days ago, but every time after watering leaves would drop down a lot so I flushed with water, and not sure what to do now, guess back to feeding if you guys are saying that the leaf is sign of N deficiency.
> Thanks everyone


I use Hesi root comp, and my god it makes a difference. Found TNT very strong for my set up, but gonna do a full test on Hesi bits with this grow. Remember, nutes can take a couple of days to take effect. I would give plain water next time, then if they keep looking lime green at the top the next day, give them 100ml each the following day, with a drop of nutes, and work up from there. its always easier to add more then flush through


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 31, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> I use Hesi root comp, and my god it makes a difference. Found TNT very strong for my set up, but gonna do a full test on Hesi bits with this grow. Remember, nutes can take a couple of days to take effect. I would give plain water next time, then if they keep looking lime green at the top the next day, give them 100ml each the following day, with a drop of nutes, and work up from there. its always easier to add more then flush through



I thought about getting some Hesi root comp. So it makes a huge difference man? I've been on the fence about ordering it.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 31, 2012)

Well my current ladies went from a tiny starter pot, to a 2 litre pot, and 10 days later (under cfl with just water and one dose of root complex) they had an amazing root system, already circling the pot, and held the soil in shape perfectly...very impressed. I use about 3ml per litre with stress, or if a plant is staying in a pot too long, I add 2ml per litre once a week. I've done no hard and fast tests, but I would buy it again


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Oct 31, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> brettsog, and hettyman are 2 different ppl  but i'm not offended
> 
> Thanks, but i'm not sure i'll quite make it, either way I'll be happy.
> 
> ...


Sorry guys, my bad. No offense meant. I was toasted from clelbrating a good harvest. I was/am obviously confused.



Dr. Kundilini said:


> Yep, Hettyman, you were closest on the weight. My wild ass guess was between 5-7 oz. based on last years CFL grow. The 250 HPS rocks, for my small area.
> Good luck with finishing you two girls this week. Hope you get an OZ+ per plant.


----------



## rufusgrower (Oct 31, 2012)

my la confidential has got pre flowers ?? light schedule is at 18/6 and its not an auto flower im really confused on how its doing this, advice please? 
and also my critical jack the actual autoflower is at 6 weeks and still only showing a few pre flowers, seems a bit slow but i dont know much about auto flowers


----------



## rufusgrower (Oct 31, 2012)

just did a little research and found the pre flowers are fine in veg, but still a little unsure about how my auto flower is doing


----------



## ace720 (Oct 31, 2012)

yeah buddy pre-flowers are fine in veg. you just got one thats really ready


----------



## ace720 (Oct 31, 2012)

oh and how is everyone doing?


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 31, 2012)

good. great . grand stoned! yeah preflowers are perfectly normal in veg like ace said its just letting you know its mature enough to flower. over here smoking some fire pre98bubba , and mixing it up with the sfvog x willie nelson. i truly like the smell of that sfv og x willie, sour grapefruit w low under tones of og. the 98 gives you insta-munchies. the first thing i find my self doing weather im hungry or not is going st8 to the kitchen after smoking it.


----------



## Hettyman (Oct 31, 2012)

Yeah pre-flowers are normal. With regards to your auto's, i've found that the ladies go through a huge growth spurt the first couple of weeks of flower, and presume auto's will do the same. I've not looked much into auto's, I don't get them, just grow them till half the height you want them, and change your tiimer.

Yo Ace, was thinking bout you earlier, hope you're well.

Nothing much exciting happening here, smoking some nice cheese that i bought  , got 2 plants to harvest in the next week, then have endless sweet fruity mary J to last


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 31, 2012)

I'm doing good man. I'm stoned off my ass watching 2012oomsday lol. I know what I'm doing the night the world is suppose to end. I'm rolling a fatty and going to sleep lol. 

Why you go buying some cheese hetty? What plants are coming up to harvest bro?

I had to lst one of my girls last night  She wouldn't stop growing! She was growing 4" a day! She was just to tall. But on a side note she responded to it very well and is much happier


----------



## giggles26 (Oct 31, 2012)

So I'm kinda excited. My new blue lab ph pen showed up! Yay! Lets see how my ph goes now  So excited. 

Hopefully I will no longer have ph problems and my girls will love me even more!


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 1, 2012)

Sup 250'ers. Glad to see everyone doing well and having success in their gardens. Dr. Kund, I am very impressed and also very jealous, near 9 oz is so damn good. Props man on your first and wildly succesful HPS grow. Well done! 

I harvested my 2 last night at day 65 from flip. Both look to have finished up nicely and trichs are near perfect at about 75% cloudy. Definitely going to be my best harvest yet, in overall weight and quality. I'm stoked to get a final weight. I'm hoping for 1.5-2oz on the Blueberry and 2-3oz on the Mystery. I'm lowballing my guess I think, but I am terrible at guessing weight.

Thanks to everyone here, your posts are always entertaining and informative.

*Blueberry*
















*Mystery Clone*
















The popcorn mostly from the Blueberry


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 1, 2012)

stone quick q how do you water those? and not have that perlite just overflow out the pot. very nice man.i like the mystery clone.


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 1, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> stone quick q how do you water those? and not have that perlite just overflow out the pot. very nice man.i like the mystery clone.


Thanks cbt. I hand water and with the perlite hempy buckets drainage is excellent. The only time I have slight problems is when I flush, I plug the drain hole and flood the entire bucket. Still I never lose more than a couple chunks per watering.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 1, 2012)

Stoney...Nice looking plants bro!!! I'm wish mine would hurry along lol. Excited to see the weight on those girls.

What kind of perlite are you using man?

Has anyone had much experience with bluelab pens? I'm thinking of getting the bluelab calibration kit but not sure if I need everything in it or if there is something cheaper that works just as good. 

Thanks for helping out guys with the 250! It's been an awesome experience. Don't know why I didn't use hps before. Never ever will I go back


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 1, 2012)

nice work there stone slacker you shouls be proud off your wee load!


----------



## RCgrowerman (Nov 1, 2012)

Very nice Stoneslacker! let us know how she smokes


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks guys I will let you know on the weight and smoke report. The Blueberry is always good, sweet and potent, and this looks and smells even better than my last batch. The mystery clone is really nice to look at and was crazy sticky when I trimmed her. She has kept her sweet/sick/rotten/fuel smell and should smoke nice.

giggles, I am not familiar with the bluelab pen but I use the hell out of my milwaukee 600. For a cheap pen I am really satisfied. Try as I may to blame the pen, every time I clean and calibrate, it tests spot on.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 1, 2012)

Lol I have a 600 as well but I just wanted a little more something. You are right I am very impressed with what the 600 has done but I wanted temp/tds/ph I wanted everything and heard some great reviews about blue lab so I thought what the hell lets give it a go lol


----------



## ace720 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Yo Ace, was thinking bout you earlier, hope you're well.
> 
> Nothing much exciting happening here, smoking some nice cheese that i bought  , got 2 plants to harvest in the next week, then have endless sweet fruity mary J to last


 ive been ok. sheriff been sniffing around so i had to chill for a while. im not really in a legal state lol
but i did finish the THC BOMB tho it came out to be fire


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Nov 1, 2012)

Great to see/hear you guys are pulling in some good Yields, my MISSING have around a week or two left now .. you can see the documentation on the link in my sig..

Good Growing people


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't forget guys Saturday at 2 am is daylight savings time! Get an extra hour but now I gotta reset all my timers 

Happy smokings my fellow 250ers!


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 1, 2012)

Power getting close nice and frosty.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 2, 2012)

Well guys just thought I'd share a little update with you guys. My 2 girls at day 44. 

I'm loving the 250 more and more everyday.


----------



## rufusgrower (Nov 2, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Yeah pre-flowers are normal. With regards to your auto's, i've found that the ladies go through a huge growth spurt the first couple of weeks of flower, and presume auto's will do the same. I've not looked much into auto's, I don't get them, just grow them till half the height you want them, and change your tiimer.


thanks for the help but i'm sure your not meant to change the timer for autos, don't they just flower at any time schedule ?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 2, 2012)

rufusgrower said:


> thanks for the help but i'm sure your not meant to change the timer for autos, don't they just flower at any time schedule ?


He's saying that he doesn't get why people do autos. He's saying it's just as easy to grow a photo-period plant to the height that you want them before flip and then they will only double the size of when you flipped them to 12/12. 

Yes autos flower at any light schedule but they also have a light schedule that the prefer and do the best at. Example 20/4 seems to be the best for autos. 

Your girl is just telling you that she is mature enough to flower but will stay in veg stage as long as she has 14+ hours of light a day. I've kept a mother alive for about 7 months and just keep taking clones from her.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 2, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2395416Power getting close nice and frosty.


looking good, nice and healthy. im jealous


----------



## rufusgrower (Nov 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> He's saying that he doesn't get why people do autos. He's saying it's just as easy to grow a photo-period plant to the height that you want them before flip and then they will only double the size of when you flipped them to 12/12.
> 
> Yes autos flower at any light schedule but they also have a light schedule that the prefer and do the best at. Example 20/4 seems to be the best for autos.
> 
> Your girl is just telling you that she is mature enough to flower but will stay in veg stage as long as she has 14+ hours of light a day. I've kept a mother alive for about 7 months and just keep taking clones from her.


thanks i got the critical jack auto as a freebie and growing it wile my LA con is in veg. i've got mine at 18/6 hopefully she will start flowering more but it seems like the pre flowers on the auto are disappearing, i think im gonna just wait and see what happens, ,maybe i got a bad pheno


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 3, 2012)

Pic Update

6 weeks cloned from the mother I made of the gift clone..




4 weeks (same as above but veg'd longer and LST'd


My MM 5 weeks (left) 3 weeks (right) I'm growing these in coco and 
trying my hand at watering like they are in soil.. so far so good 

 5 weeks  3 weeks 

Not easy to see but I'm getting some signs of a deficiency.. got to look it up. Just on the gifted ones that are in ebb&flow..
 

Grazz


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Pic Update
> 
> 6 weeks cloned from the mother I made of the gift clone..
> 
> ...


 Here you go bro. See if you can find your deficient plant problem here. Hope its of some help 

View attachment 2396493View attachment 2396494View attachment 2396495View attachment 2396496View attachment 2396497View attachment 2396498View attachment 2396499View attachment 2396500


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 3, 2012)

looks great grazz! tons or trics!what are you calling that other clone?a little bit a heat stress in there? or that part of the plant bad air circ?is it on whole plant or just the part w pics?


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 3, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> looks great grazz! tons or trics!what are you calling that other clone?


I think it may be an original NL, time frame fits mid '80s. I just need a local expert to give me a review..lol.



cbtbudz said:


> a little bit a heat stress in there? or that part of the plant bad air circ?is it on whole plant or just the part w pics?



Probably not heat stress, temps have hit 84* F at the most, pretty open in there too and it's not the whole plant. One thing I'm thinking it might have been was a foliar feed I did (recomended by the local hydro shop guy) of Snowstorm Ultra, may not do that again. I'm gonna hit them with some cal/mag today, can't hurt..

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 3, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Here you go bro. See if you can find your deficient plant problem here. Hope its of some help
> 
> View attachment 2396493View attachment 2396494View attachment 2396495View attachment 2396496View attachment 2396497View attachment 2396498View attachment 2396499View attachment 2396500


Thanks giggles, I was missing a couple of those. Leaning toward the SSU foliar feed.. but just in case I did flush with mild nutes, cal/mag and a drop of superthrive. I'm thinking of shutting down the ebb&flow for now and just feed when the coco looks like it's drying out.. 
I'm set atm with clones going and 4 plants flowering @ 1 week intervals.. going to start researching soil grow and maybe go away from the ebb&flow. 

Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 3, 2012)

now that u said about foli spray prob is it.i heard good and bad things about ssu. 

any1 done 250w grow w super soil? was thinkn of making a batch just dont know if its 2 hot for smaller plants.how many of you guys in here doing soil?


----------



## Hettyman (Nov 3, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> now that u said about foli spray prob is it.i heard good and bad things about ssu.
> 
> any1 done 250w grow w super soil? was thinkn of making a batch just dont know if its 2 hot for smaller plants.how many of you guys in here doing soil?


I'm a soil grower, also use a light mix and add nutes as needed, ended up going that way cos I found that most other soils burnt my seedlings. Not heard of super soil, but i'm gonna try and find out something about it now


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks giggles, I was missing a couple of those. Leaning toward the SSU foliar feed.. but just in case I did flush with mild nutes, cal/mag and a drop of superthrive. I'm thinking of shutting down the ebb&flow for now and just feed when the coco looks like it's drying out..
> I'm set atm with clones going and 4 plants flowering @ 1 week intervals.. going to start researching soil grow and maybe go away from the ebb&flow.
> 
> Grazz


Your welcome man. 

I have the pdf of those 8 pages is anyone wants the large copy of it.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey can anyone recommend a good loupe to look at my trichs? I don't want to pay out the ass but yet I don't want some cheap ass piece of junk either. 

My old one broke and I can't seem to find it anymore. Just don't want to get a shitty one this time. Thanks guys!


----------



## brettsog (Nov 4, 2012)

i got a 40x loupe off fleabay for £3, works fine for me. 

hettyman, in the subcools old school organics section there is his world renowned supersoil recipe. im gonna be using it for my outdoor grow next year.


----------



## Dr. Kundilini (Nov 4, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Hey can anyone recommend a good loupe to look at my trichs? I don't want to pay out the ass but yet I don't want some cheap ass piece of junk either.
> 
> My old one broke and I can't seem to find it anymore. Just don't want to get a shitty one this time. Thanks guys!


I got one from Amazon.com. I like it so much I ordered another for me and three for friends. I think it was about $3.50 US. It is about 40X to 60X. I only use 40X, it is lighted and crystal clear. I hae tried a couple others that were difficult to keep in focus, bad light, etc. This little scope has held up well.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Nov 4, 2012)

How can I get a copy of that chart from you?


----------



## Hettyman (Nov 4, 2012)

Dr. Kundilini said:


> I got one from Amazon.com. I like it so much I ordered another for me and three for friends. I think it was about $3.50 US. It is about 40X to 60X. I only use 40X,View attachment 2398329 it is lighted and crystal clear. I hae tried a couple others that were difficult to keep in focus, bad light, etc. This little scope has held up well.


I just got the same one with a tent kit (or looks the same) really clear, but I struggle with both the scope and my loupe to hold focus, or my hand still long enough to see easliy. Usually takes a good few attempts.

Just harvested one of my Blue mystic ladies, gonna leave the other one for another 5-7 days to compare. Think i'm gonna pull about 21g dry from this one, more if i'm lucky. I topped it and ended up with 3 main stems: the first pic on the white tray is one stem, the second is another, and the third is the whole plant


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 4, 2012)

RCgrowerman said:


> How can I get a copy of that chart from you?



Are you talking about the chart I posted?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 4, 2012)

Well guys here is a pic of my best girl at day 15. What ya guys think? It's my first time doing an auto and not sure when they hit the swelling stage. Any thoughts from anyone doing an auto?


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 4, 2012)

i have a 250 system now been running it for a week now here are some pics of the girls 1 week into flowering doing pineapple and purple afghan, the second to last pic is a pic of when i setup the system(day1) and last picture is my momma area got a pineapple mom a purple afghan mom and a random strain i had growing this year outdoors


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 4, 2012)

coolguy14788 said:


> i have a 250 system now been running it for a week now here are some pics of the girls 1 week into flowering doing pineapple and purple afghan, the second to last pic is a pic of when i setup the system(day1) and last picture is my momma area got a pineapple mom a purple afghan mom and a random strain i had growing this year outdoors


Love your setup bro. Custom made I'm assuming?


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 4, 2012)

yes i built my cabinet with 1/2 in plywood the flower cab is 2'by17.5" H46" and the veg chamber is 17.5by17.5" H1.5' fan running at around 200cfm. i have a 30 gal fish tank on top to hide the noise of the grow pretty slick i thought because the air pump makes lots of noise and you get the waterfall sound from the fish filter which my grow will have once i go dwc with a water fall return


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 4, 2012)

Also i am doing SOG which most of you seem to be doing scrog or lst so lets see what happens and maybe somone did do SOG but im not looking through 700 pages of info to find out


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 4, 2012)

How big do they get when you flower them that early?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 5, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> How big do they get when you flower them that early?


I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 5, 2012)

Hey all, got a final weight update on my mystery grow.

Blueberry: 10.6g popcorn 52g tops Total 62.6g

Mystery clone: 5.3g popcorn 65.8g tops Total 71.1g

Total weight 133.7g 4.78 oz


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 5, 2012)

Well I have been on a stoned stooper the last few days and have been ordering all kinds of toys lol. Well I think I have finally purchased my last thing. This is something think is pretty cool that is going to simplify my watering/feed sessions 

http://www.amazon.com/Kolder-Original-Measure-Multi-Purpose-Measuring/dp/B002OOVB0S/ref=sr_1_6?s=home-garden&ie=UTF8&qid=1352174702&sr=1-6&keywords=measuring+glasses

I think I have like 10 packages suppose to show up on Wednesday lol. It's going to be like Christmas for me.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 5, 2012)

the plants should end up at 2' tall max but this is my first run with these strains so we will see both strains more indica, also i will be adding 12" bamboo skewers for stem support when they need it bout 3rd week or so when thet start packing on weight. if done right there is claim that you can get cola's from 7g to 14g dried per plant now i think 6 0's is pushing it but at 250w and 1g watt ratio you could do it with it all dialed in i bet but i still need to get em closer to the light and i need to get humidity up as it is way low like 16% need to get a humidifier but i have grown in the past with this low humidity so i know i can do it but wont be DIALED in


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 5, 2012)

ok i would like to bring a post here for people to look at if they would it is about my cabinet here is the link>>>https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/576979-looking-do-hydro-my-250w.html


----------



## ace720 (Nov 6, 2012)

hey where is everyone?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 6, 2012)

Just a little teaser of my 2 autos. Getting bigger and fatter everyday. Yummy. 

They are 17 days in. 55 day flower. But my last autos ran a week longer so I'm going to say probably another 40-45 days. Guess only time will tell.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 6, 2012)

ace720 said:


> hey where is everyone?



Sorry man had to tend to my garden lol.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 6, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Sorry man had to tend to my garden lol.


hey that sounds good 
how is it going?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 6, 2012)

ace720 said:


> hey that sounds good
> how is it going?


Going great man. Got 6 girls right now lol. 2 in flower and 4 in veg. Oh and 2 new clones that I just pulled today. lol. So I guess I'm at 8. Sheesh I need to get another tent.

So ace tell me why was sheriff snooping around in your business. Did you get greedy? lol. Feel free to pm me if you want I'm just curious cause lets say I may or may not be in a legal state.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 6, 2012)

*Amendment 64 Passes: Colorado Legalizes Marijuana For Recreational Use*!!* 

Now that's a step in the right direction.. 

Grazz 

*


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 6, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> *Amendment 64 Passes: Colorado Legalizes Marijuana For Recreational Use*!!*
> 
> Now that's a step in the right direction..
> 
> ...



That is totally awesome!!! I know where I'm moving to  Bet that state is going to get flooded haha. 

At least they have the right idea to regulate it like alcohol. I think it's an awesome plan.


----------



## Noob187 (Nov 6, 2012)

It passed in Washington as well guys  

I'm taking rips from the bong in celebration! 

Wooooo hoooooo


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 6, 2012)

Finally these states are getting the right idea. It's about damn time that everyone sees the true power behind MJ.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Nov 7, 2012)

Once they start to report income and sales tax all the other states will soon follow suit. Sit tight and wait boys its all downhill from here  (in a good way)


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2012)

So guys just wanted to show you what I've been up to today. All my smart pots and everything came in today. So excited! Well here's some pics of my 2 girls. They are at 2 weeks today. 



Here is the pics I grabbed of the root balls before the transplant. 



Here's what my veg setup looks like from the outside


and the inside...

Hope you guys enjoy!!


----------



## LoopmantrA (Nov 7, 2012)

lil' update-35th day on 12/12 (75th in total)





lovin' the 250w more 'n more each day !


----------



## Hettyman (Nov 7, 2012)

off the point a little, but going down memory lane...enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63zGtjEfx3Q


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 7, 2012)

hey giggles imo id wait till those roots fill up those lil containers a little more ,and little more air to rootzone also.but nice setup.gotta love those smartpots.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 7, 2012)

Thanks bro. It was my first time growing in something that small and the soil that I had them seemed to be burning them. Pretty sure it was due to the large amount of bark in it. So I decided since my smart pots showed up and they were looking a lil sad so I just gave them there new home lol. 

They look amazing since the transplant. I'll have to grab a pic in the morning when the lights come on. Girls are sleeping 

Thanks everyone for your help in here! I've been growing for awhile but have learned so much on here that has improved my techniques before. My very first grow was a hermie plant that ended up with 4gs lol.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 7, 2012)

im glad some states made pot legal but if you grow your own how is the state making any money besides sales tax from us and money from power/water usage not trying to hate because i love MJ but it is not what is will all seem once it is legal as you can grow you whole feild if you want to and sell it mad cheap....i dunno im stoned and rambling


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 7, 2012)

also the girls are looking nice i will have to post a pic tomorrow or the next day if i get a chance they are sleeping now


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 8, 2012)

So I woke up this morning to my amazement my girl got really fat over night lol. Just a daily bud porn shot for all you guys.



Enjoy happy smoking and growing my fellow 250ers!

*Edit-She is 20 days in here.


----------



## BTK3ill (Nov 8, 2012)

i got a questiong for you guys please help i really really want to get a small tent setup in my closet for a 250watt SOG. my question is can i just vent the hot air exhaust back into the other side of my room? i cant drill holes please help thanks


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 8, 2012)

BTK3ill said:


> i got a questiong for you guys please help i really really want to get a small tent setup in my closet for a 250watt SOG. my question is can i just vent the hot air exhaust back into the other side of my room? i cant drill holes please help thanks


No man. Don't vent the hot air back into your room. If anything get an infline fan and cool tube/hood and have it sucking air out from inside the closet instead of pushing air across your light.

You never want to just exhaust all of that hot stale air back into your grow room. 

Just think if you were a plant would you like it if someone blew a bunch of hot stuffy air onto you?

You want to be able to exchange the air in the room at least once every 5 min at a very minimum. 

If you have any other questions feel free to ask bro. Were always here to help.


----------



## thewhitelotus (Nov 8, 2012)

good afternoon everyone! Quick question...i currently have a 250HPS and have 2 seedlings that sprouted a few days ago. i am rather scared of burning or stretching (they already are a bit tall for how old they are) the little ones this early, so i was curious if im better off just vegging them under a good chunk of CFLs in order to prevent stretching. Currently i just turned off the HPS (about 3 feet above the CFLs) and have 8 27w CFLs around 2 inches from the seedlings. Is this a good idea to keep the HPS on along with the CFLs or should i just use the HPS for flowering?

thanks in advance


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 8, 2012)

thewhitelotus said:


> good afternoon everyone! Quick question...i currently have a 250HPS and have 2 seedlings that sprouted a few days ago. i am rather scared of burning or stretching (they already are a bit tall for how old they are) the little ones this early, so i was curious if im better off just vegging them under a good chunk of CFLs in order to prevent stretching. Currently i just turned off the HPS (about 3 feet above the CFLs) and have 8 27w CFLs around 2 inches from the seedlings. Is this a good idea to keep the HPS on along with the CFLs or should i just use the HPS for flowering?
> 
> thanks in advance


IMHO You are doing the right thing, I veg all of my plants under CFL and my mothers live under CFL. It does take a little longer, but I have time and space (astronut..lol). 

Grazz

Edit: Part 2 of your question: Keep the HPS off for now, seedlings do not need all of that light. If you want to add it after the "seedlings" become "plants" it wouldn't hurt them.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 8, 2012)

So today I ordered a waterfarm . Let my journey into the world of hydroponics begin. 

Anyone have any advice on a waterfarm or anything? This will be my first go at it.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 8, 2012)

How many plants Giggles?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 8, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> How many plants Giggles?



I'm thinking 1 with a SCROG. I'm just trying to up my yield and I was really wanting to try hydro and it seemed like the waterfarm was a pretty good setup.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 9, 2012)

*[h=2][/h] here is an update we are almost 2 weeks into flowering and here are some pices of the girls they are already producing trichomes! second pic is Pineapple side, Third pic is Purple Afghan, Fourth pic is Pineapple budsite, and Fifth is Purple Afghan budsite the last pic i was trying to show the trichomes. they are about 8 inches tall right now hoping the continue to grow up a little bit​
*


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 9, 2012)

coolguy how close is the light to the tops?


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 9, 2012)

the lights are like 12 inches i plan on the growth to be no more than another 6 inches as they are almost 2 weeks into flowering i hear by the end of third week they stop getting tall and an inch a day growth is possible so 7 days= 7 inchs. so plants should level off around a foot tall i hope if not they have another 6 in to grow until the cool tube and i bet they could grow into the tube without dying as the cooltube is not hot at all


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 9, 2012)

New Pics..



NL 7 weeks (pics don't show it well but there is a lot of amber.. final flushing for harvest.



Found these at Lowes 


MM 5 weeks


MM 3 weeks (pH burnt.. never assume your meter is calibrated )


NL 5 weeks.. this LST is really looking good 



Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 9, 2012)

very nice grazz.dank v2.0..and that saucer on wheels nice.i need 2-3 of those.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, the saucer.. $7.99 locally at 7owes. I'm going to soil for the next grow, just doing coco now and feeding like soil. I put the MM girls on them today but I can see how nice it will be to rotate plants with these.. I may go pick up a couple more


----------



## justperception (Nov 9, 2012)

White widow, 3rd week of vegging, under 250 MH
Any comments appreciated. 
I should remove the yellow leaves at the bottom of the plant right?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 9, 2012)

You can trim any lower leaves/branches as need to allow for more light to lower shoots. Never remove a healthy leaf though. Only removed it if its almost dead. I like to keep them on unless I can't bring them back. 

Don't remove it if more than 50% of the leaf is still green. You can always lollipop your plant then in which removing those bottom leaves/branches would be no problem. Just try to do one thing at a time and keep stress to a minimum.

Looks like you have a little nute burn on the 2nd photo but other than that they are looking good. 

Whats your setup?


----------



## justperception (Nov 9, 2012)

Soil, hesi nutrients, 250 MH...


----------



## brettsog (Nov 10, 2012)

justperception said:


> White widow, 3rd week of vegging, under 250 MH
> Any comments appreciated.
> I should remove the yellow leaves at the bottom of the plant right?


bigger pots........


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2012)

brettsog said:


> bigger pots........



Lol I just looked at those pics again and realized he had small pots lol. Must of been to stoned haha.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2012)

Day 21 bud porn shot for you guys. 



It's confirmed my 2 other girls are for sure female! Started showing preflowers today. Yay!


----------



## ace720 (Nov 10, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Day 21 bud porn shot for you guys.
> 
> View attachment 2405185
> 
> It's confirmed my 2 other girls are for sure female! Started showing preflowers today. Yay!


There you go ,I'm gonna be over to smoke some of that


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2012)

ace720 said:


> There you go ,I'm gonna be over to smoke some of that



Haha. Road trip? Lol always wanting to branch out and connect with new people. 

Everyday I swear she swells more and more. She still has 35 days left! I'm excited with this one.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 10, 2012)

Going to try soil/coco as my medium, picked up some Pro-Mix today and mixed it 50/50 with coco. I'm also thinking of moving my MM (5 weeks & 3 weeks flowering) from the 1 gallon smartpots to 2 gallon smartpots but I'm not sure about transplanting flowering plants, will that shock them? I never had to think about transplanting doing ebb&flow so this is all new to me.
I'm going away from the 100% coco because it seems like it's too good of a breeding area for those little flies..

Grazz


----------



## brettsog (Nov 10, 2012)

i have just got myself a 250w MH bulb and so far im impressed. the plants seem to like the 4c temp increase and have grown a fair bit in the last 2 days. i have it at 8" away with no sign of burns so im happy. why didnt i do this before. im moving into my last stage of veg. i have mainlined my ak48 and am impressed with the 4 identical shoots i have now. was gonna go 8 but i think 4 should be enough. my clone i took from the ak48 has rooted now (10 days) should be about another 3 weeks maybe 4 before i flip them all. got an auto ak47 in there as well which should be just starting to flower when i flip to 12/12.


----------



## justperception (Nov 10, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Lol I just looked at those pics again and realized he had small pots lol. Must of been to stoned haha.


Yep guys, 
It's my first grow. I did not know that roots gonna take over so quick. When I was making the pics I saw roots hanging from the bottom of the pot and I instantaneously knew "I fucked up"


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 10, 2012)

justperception said:


> Yep guys,
> It's my first grow. I did not know that roots gonna take over so quick. When I was making the pics I saw roots hanging from the bottom of the pot and I instantaneously knew "I fucked up"



Nothing a little transplant and B-1 can't fix 

Your early enough in that it wont shock it to bad and will only take a bit to recover if you do it right. I've had plants show no signs of shock using B-1 each time. Just IMO I would use some B-1 when you transplant those girls. 

They will take off like crazy when you transplant them. Oh and don't worry we have all been there with our first grow


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 10, 2012)

hey grazz ya you can transplant w lil to any probs early flower, id say its worth it.


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Nov 10, 2012)

Exodus Kush- Day 27 of flowering in these pics.
250 watt hps in a 2x3 growbox
fox farm ocean Forrest and fox farm trio at 1/3rd strength


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 11, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> hey grazz ya you can transplant w lil to any probs early flower, id say its worth it.


Cool, 2 gallon smartpots will be here tuesday. I hit the 1 gal pots with some neem yesterday and looked this morning, it killed a shitload of little flies. I didn't realize there were so many but now I think I almost have to transplant to get the old coco out of there, probably have larva feasting on my roots. 
BTW: I put my Jamaican bagseed seedlings (from my Ja vaca last year) in that mix yesterday and they are loving it.. hope the girls love it too.

Grazz


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 11, 2012)

So just thought I'd share how I have one of my setups and some updates on my 2 girls flowering, well I guess 4 now lol.


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 11, 2012)

what kind of flies?as for sprays i use a touch of neem w pest out(cottonseed,garlic and clove oils.) pest out makes the house smell like the holidays from the cloves in it.i dont know about you guys but i never spray on any plants w buds mostly try to control everything while in veg mode.also tried dia earth?


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 11, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> what kind of flies?as for sprays i use a touch of neem w pest out(cottonseed,garlic and clove oils.) pest out makes the house smell like the holidays from the cloves in it.i dont know about you guys but i never spray on any plants w buds mostly try to control everything while in veg mode.also tried dia earth?


very small flies, fruit fly size. I agree and wouldn't spray the plant itself, I turned the fans off and carefully sprayed the coco and the sides of the smart pots. Seems the litlle buggers like to sit on the top of the soil (coco) and the local growshop guy said to watch because they lay eggs there and thier larva eat the roots. When I transplant I'll look for them and maybe get a pic..


----------



## BTK3ill (Nov 11, 2012)

alright guys im stoked on my soon to be grow im ordering this tent http://htgsupply.com/Product-Grow-Tent---Size-S-22-x-36-x-63---Silver-Lined.asp# but im still confused on a good 250watt Hps/mh setup to buy. ive been trying to do some research but havent had any clear answers. also what size fans will i need for this setup. advice is greatly appreciated thanks guys


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 11, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> very small flies, fruit fly size. I agree and wouldn't spray the plant itself, I turned the fans off and carefully sprayed the coco and the sides of the smart pots. Seems the litlle buggers like to sit on the top of the soil (coco) and the local growshop guy said to watch because they lay eggs there and thier larva eat the roots. When I transplant I'll look for them and maybe get a pic..



sounds like fungus gnat..

they like moisture.. places that don't completely dry.. the hydro store guy is right. they are just annoying, but don't eat your plants, at least the flies don't. the larvae however cruises in the soil and eats the roots. They are some ugggggllllyyyy motherfuckers, and make me fucking JUMP when I notice them wiggling around after a watering! Thankfully i addressed the problem immediately, and started letting the soil dry out 1-2 days longer until the plants nearly wilted, and then watering to the point where nothing actually drained out. (2 gallon soil pots, dry out in 3-4 days with mature plants).

If your soil i'd say put a couple inches of sterilized sand on your soil.. This makes a shitty place for the gnats to thrive in. And keeps the very surface of the medium quite dry. I'm not well versed in hydro, so sorry if that's what your working with.

I always have yellow and blue aphid sticky traps all up in my tents. As soon as you get a bug you will find one on the sticky trap. Once you start finding bugs on the sticky traps you know you have problems, and can take measures to make sure you don't get infested.


https://www.rollitup.org/bugs/335046-grizzlys-guide-pulverizing-pests.html

Here is a great info thread by our very own GrizzlyAdams. I'd suggest you read up, even on the stuff you don't have to deal with. It's good to know the signs.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 11, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> sounds like fungus gnat..
> 
> they like moisture.. places that don't completely dry.. the hydro store guy is right. they are just annoying, but don't eat your plants, at least the flies don't. the larvae however cruises in the soil and eats the roots. They are some ugggggllllyyyy motherfuckers, and make me fucking JUMP when I notice them wiggling around after a watering! Thankfully i addressed the problem immediately, and started letting the soil dry out 1-2 days longer until the plants nearly wilted, and then watering to the point where nothing actually drained out. (2 gallon soil pots, dry out in 3-4 days with mature plants).
> 
> ...


Thank you Sir.. I'm actually in the process of switching from Ebb&Flow to soil/coco mix. The plant that seems to have the worst problem is a 100% coco grow in 1 gallon smartpots that I have been feeding like soil, I think I can go 2 days maybe 3 before they seem dry (to me). I'm going to take a chance on Tuesday and transplant the all coco plants to the 50/50 mix of Pro-Mix & Coco, I have 2 gallon smartpots coming that day, thinking of dunking them in some mildly nuted water to get most of the coco (and bugs) off of the roots. We'll see.. thanks for the link, now I'm going to read the guide to see how wrong I am..lol

Grazz


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 12, 2012)

Don't worry about rinsing the bugs out really. Just make it so they no longer thrive. The larvae are somewhat large (compared to other bugs), and are pretty visible when they are wiggling through the soil.

Just stop more gnats from landing / crawling around on the surface of your soil, and let things dry up a little, and the problem should get rid of itself. Totally pick up sticky traps to have in your tent at all times! That will help also.

If you really want to do work on them though, the neem oil root soak works well I hear. There is also a product called "GNATROL" that the guys at the hydro store sold me when I found some fungus gnats. They said it was natural stuff and won't mess with the flowers in flowering.. 

http://www.amazon.com/Valent-Gnatrol-WDG-60-grams/dp/B003E7BGTU

"Can be used on vegetables, bulb crops, bedding plants and a wide variety of ornamentals *Fungus gnats stop feeding almost immediately after it is digested, and death occurs 24 to 48 hours later* OMRI listed Gnatrol WDG is a biological control for fungus gnat larvae. It contains a variety of bacillus thuringiensis bacteria that kills most gnat larvae. Apply as a soil drench or add to the nutrient solution of your growing system. *Does not kill adult fungus gnats, but once the larvae is killed, the adults will quickly die off.* Can be used *up to the day of harvest* on all edible plants."


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2012)

*So guys quick question for you. I'm thinking of picking one of these up. 
http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-Dimmable-Reflector-Accessories/dp/B004YXDHX6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1352736062&sr=8-5&keywords=apollo+horticulture

Can't really go wrong for the price. My question is do you think it would be hard to keep cool in a 3x2x5 tent? It would have a cool tube on it with a 350cfm inline fan. With a oscillating fan for my air movement. 

I've just got to many plants now and no space for them lol and was looking to get an extra light and tent. Share your thoughts guys let me know what you think. Thanks! 

Happy growing *​


----------



## KandyCassie (Nov 12, 2012)

Some Greenhouse strains under a 250watt in Organic Soil, Chemdog, Greatwhiteshark, K-train, Kings Kush in mixed condition, with no fan, this is how they came out, pz


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 12, 2012)

*well found out i got junk clones today they are hermies! well i have taken all the balls off no pollen came out of any as far as i could tell so now im on the lookout! have grown hermies before with minimum balls and got no seeds so it can be done just more work! but next run i will do my random strain from outdoors to see if that goes hermie. i dont think i have light leaks i was in the cab with veg running and door shut and there was no lights so it is dark in there just so everyone knows it is not light leaks. just gotta know who to get ya clones from this was a new source and had different strains but i think ill stick to the tried and true. the purple afghans are staying shorter then the pineapple i noticed both smelling really stinky *


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 12, 2012)

coolguy14788 said:


> *well found out i got junk clones today they are hermies! well i have taken all the balls off no pollen came out of any as far as i could tell so now im on the lookout! have grown hermies before with minimum balls and got no seeds so it can be done just more work! but next run i will do my random strain from outdoors to see if that goes hermie. i dont think i have light leaks i was in the cab with veg running and door shut and there was no lights so it is dark in there just so everyone knows it is not light leaks. just gotta know who to get ya clones from this was a new source and had different strains but i think ill stick to the tried and true. the purple afghans are staying shorter then the pineapple i noticed both smelling really stinky *




Boo no one wants balls lol. Oh well its part of this hobby. I've had a few hermies and I've found that I end up spending more time on trying to keep them clean or they end up fucking my whole crop so I usually pull them or move them to a place far away from my other girls.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 12, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> *So guys quick question for you. I'm thinking of picking one of these up.
> http://www.amazon.com/Apollo-Horticulture-Dimmable-Reflector-Accessories/dp/B004YXDHX6/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1352736062&sr=8-5&keywords=apollo+horticulture
> 
> Can't really go wrong for the price. My question is do you think it would be hard to keep cool in a 3x2x5 tent? It would have a cool tube on it with a 350cfm inline fan. With a oscillating fan for my air movement.
> ...




Whats up dude. I don't grow 250w anymore, but am still subbed to this thread for nostalgia and helping folks .


Anyway. I don't think a (good) 400w would be "too hot" in there. But it REALLY depends on your location, your room, and the AC you have in that room. I could do it with my set up, but I don't know about you.

I grew in 2'7x2'7x5'6 tent (GrowLab 80 aka GL80). With 400w air cooled hood. And managed pretty decent temps. As long as i kept the light high enough and paid attention.

Here is a completed journal of *what you could probably expect with 400w.* https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/515810-growlab-80-g13-pineapple-express.html
Note that I began flowering a little too early for my tastes. I never ran pineapple express before and expected it to stretch more. If you vegged them out larger than I did in a similar setup I'm sure you would get better results.













As far as the setup, it seems pretty crappy personally. The bulbs they give you will likely be no same sucky bulbs, and the ballast I almost wouldn't trust for that price! Now not saying there aren't good deals out there. I just think that deal is looking to rip off new growers who don't understand why equipment is so important.

Honestly man, I'm an all or nothing type of guy. I want to buy it once, and love it forever, maybe replacing it down the line for the larger output same model type unit.

This is my suggestion for you (*this applies for 250w set ups too guys)* if your serious about growing (not saying you aren't, just some folks aren't ready to pay the $$):

*Bulbs: *I would get hortilux bulbs. super blue MH (msrp $125) and super HPS (msrp $80). Seriously, I spent $30 on a GE MH bulb and it lasted 14 days before it exploded and I had to spend $10 on gas to return it. At that point I said fuck that, I will pay the difference of the best bulb you have and you can take this blown MH. I was very happy! As soon as I plugged the bulb in and flipped it on, the light seemed brighter - more vivid, more full of color. The other bulb produced some washed out, un colorful light. I also upgraded my HPS to hortilux and I've stuck with hortilux ever since. You are supposed to replace bulbs every 2-3 grows. And I think that' s worth it. 
MH and HPS is your sun. If you spent 5 grand on equipment, and spent 100 bucks total on bulbs, your grow is only going to be as good as your shitty bulbs let it be.

*Ballasts:* I run galaxy ballasts a lot. (msrp $150-$250?) I honestly likely still have my 250w ballast laying around somewhere. They seem to be the best to me right now. They have recently upgraded them I think. they take 120v and 240v without flipping switches, and they also have a switch on mine for 400w/600w/1000w. Not sure about the new 250w units. 

*Hoods: *Use air cooled hoods if you can.(msrp $100-$200) I see so many people getting hot spots and burning their plants with the adjust a wings. Get an air cooled hood with gasketed seals on the glass(important), put your carbon filter on one end, hook it up to the hood, and put your inline fan on the other side and hook it up to the hood, and run your exhaust out the top. You have a tent, so you need an inline fan, you need a carbon filter for smell too. Why not get a hood that connects all that together, and cools your bulb while it cools your tent? Also the tempered glass and reflector above help spread good light over the canopy. You will need ducting which costs about $15 for 30 ft, and some clamps which cost like $1 a piece.

*Inline fans:* Hands down, max fan. All fucking day. Seriously. Buy that shit. (msrp $170-250 for your size) With 400w I would look at 6 inch options, but be sure to check your tent as the smaller ones can be annoying by incorporating 5 inch ducting holes. Spoiler alert, it's fucking HARD AS SHIT to find 5 inch equipment anywhere. Serious fuck up on Grow Labs part at least. My GL 120 has 8 inch ducting holes, which is very nice.


So your looking at like 400-600 for the basic equipment. I'm sure you can find deals on amazon, save some money to get on the lower end of that estimation.. but personally, I like to support the local hydro store. I know the store is making 10-20% off of me, but at the same time that's the price I pay to keep everything on the down low. Cash only.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey I have some pineapple express g13 and was thinking about giving it a go. Did you like it? 
Any tips


----------



## georgyboy (Nov 12, 2012)

This is 58 days of 12/12.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 13, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Boo no one wants balls lol. Oh well its part of this hobby. I've had a few hermies and I've found that I end up spending more time on trying to keep them clean or they end up fucking my whole crop so I usually pull them or move them to a place far away from my other girls.


 well i would do that only almost all of them are hermie like 7 so over half the other 5 could be too just no sign yet so it aint going to fuck a thing up because they are all hermie so just have to be careful everyday look em over atleast they arnt monster plants!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 13, 2012)

coolguy14788 said:


> well i would do that only almost all of them are hermie like 7 so over half the other 5 could be too just no sign yet so it aint going to fuck a thing up because they are all hermie so just have to be careful everyday look em over atleast they arnt monster plants!



Just going to through this out there but if there was one hermie that's most likely where the other hermies came from. Once they start they are almost impossible to keep clean. I understand that it's almost all your plants but if you don't remove them they can continue to pollinate. I mean unless you have taken these plants under some extreme stress or just plain didn't have good genetics then I can understand the hermies. But you know I don't think I've ever hermied a fem seed unless I stressed the shit out of her. 

You have anywhere from 10-20 days before a male will pollinate your female and males will be ready to burst and pollinate within 4-5 weeks from start. I am in now way saying that it is impossible but you gotta remember if you miss just one male and during flowering it could spend all its time producing seeds deep inside the bud when it could of been taking that time producing bud. But anyways this is just IMHO. I've had good success following my ways so to each his own. What may work for one garden may not work for another. 

Best of luck to you man!


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 13, 2012)

yes i understand that the plant will focus its energy into seeds if it is pollinated but they also say if they only get a biit of it it will continue to grow bud growth i have to much money in clones to just huck them away that is why it works for my garden some bud is better then no bud get my drift...i know how to grow and would take any male from a garden in a heart beat but i would never throw about 140 bucks in my toilet and flush it so to each his own as you said. so if you like to dump 140 in your toilet go ahead. i bet i will come out with around 3 oz that is under .5 gram per watt ratio which should be very do able so i need to pull about 7 grams a plant which may be a stretch if they dont grow a bit taller right now they are at 8"..........oh and i have talked to few ppl my source of these clones is a shitty clone/mother keeper so i know he hermied them i was told of temps in his room of 120degrees in summer no ventilation at all and temps of 50 in the winter so i assume this source fucked up his moms and clones


----------



## brettsog (Nov 14, 2012)

i would take them back and get my money, no way would i take that many clones going hermie, especially if your saying he keeps his mother in shitty conditions.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 14, 2012)

brettsog said:


> i would take them back and get my money, no way would i take that many clones going hermie, especially if your saying he keeps his mother in shitty conditions.


That's all I really was trying to get across lol. 

Tell that fucker every clone hermied and that you want your money back


----------



## justperception (Nov 14, 2012)

So a doorbell wakes me up today, and it's my neighbor with cops. She says somebody tried to brake in to her flat which is under mine.
As of yet I have not installed any filters so the whole house reeks of weed. I let them thru to the garden outside, they did their job end left.
But that awkward moment when you look at the cop he looks at you and you both know that 'weed is in the air' lol


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 14, 2012)

ya did that got no where so i will go else where to get another set of mothers as i have a purple and pineapple mom so guess the mystery dank strain is coming next run as i know it is not hermie as i grew it outdoors and cloned myself haha and i know how to keep the stress minimum or atleast i care to know some people are assholes in this world you just gotta take em as they come well here is an update as well......third pic is pinapple and last is the purple afghan. Found more bananas today sucks that i got these, but will do with what i get even a O pays for the clones as and O cost like 300 or up and i paid 140 for clones so i know i will be satisfied with what i get as this is personal use.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 14, 2012)

justperception said:


> So a doorbell wakes me up today, and it's my neighbor with cops. She says somebody tried to brake in to her flat which is under mine.
> As of yet I have not installed any filters so the whole house reeks of weed. I let them thru to the garden outside, they did their job end left.
> But that awkward moment when you look at the cop he looks at you and you both know that 'weed is in the air' lol


this is why you don't grow weed without the proper equipment unless you are totally legal now you will be wondering if they are watching you or not, as burnt weed and growing weed are two different smells trust me. I started growing without the proper equipment and every person that came to my house knew i was growing because they could smell it. So ya get the right gear unless you can grow weed legally then you just need a fan for ventilation without a filter as ventilation is required to supply the plants with enough CO2 to photosynthesize properly


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 14, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Just going to through this out there but if there was one hermie that's most likely where the other hermies came from. Once they start they are almost impossible to keep clean. I understand that it's almost all your plants but if you don't remove them they can continue to pollinate. I mean unless you have taken these plants under some extreme stress or just plain didn't have good genetics then I can understand the hermies. But you know I don't think I've ever hermied a fem seed unless I stressed the shit out of her.
> 
> You have anywhere from 10-20 days before a male will pollinate your female and males will be ready to burst and pollinate within 4-5 weeks from start. I am in now way saying that it is impossible but you gotta remember if you miss just one male and during flowering it could spend all its time producing seeds deep inside the bud when it could of been taking that time producing bud. But anyways this is just IMHO. I've had good success following my ways so to each his own. What may work for one garden may not work for another.
> 
> Best of luck to you man!


Thanks for the wish of luck!


----------



## tlhx9 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello everyone! Going to attempt to grow for the first time. Just got dont building the frame to my grow box and before i put the side panels and top on i was wondering if i should make it higher. The dimensions are 3'4"w x 2'4"l x 4'h. I am going to grow in soil and was hoping on doing scrog or sog(sog preferably). I have no idea if i will be starting with seeds or clones. I have to find a way of obtaining them first. O ya. I will be using a 250w hps with remote balast for flowering from htg supply.
Is 4' high good enough to fit my light and carbon filter? I know i can fit it in there but will i end up having to raise the light higher than that eventualy?
I want to have passive intake. Will this be overkill with those dimensions? - A GrowBright 4" Inline Fan & Carbon Filter Combo

A suggestion on pot size or any other advice would be great also.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## georgyboy (Nov 15, 2012)

tlhx9 said:


> Hello everyone! Going to attempt to grow for the first time. Just got dont building the frame to my grow box and before i put the side panels and top on i was wondering if i should make it higher. The dimensions are 3'4"w x 2'4"l x 4'h. I am going to grow in soil and was hoping on doing scrog or sog(sog preferably). I have no idea if i will be starting with seeds or clones. I have to find a way of obtaining them first. O ya. I will be using a 250w hps with remote balast for flowering from htg supply.
> Is 4' high good enough to fit my light and carbon filter? I know i can fit it in there but will i end up having to raise the light higher than that eventualy?
> I want to have passive intake. Will this be overkill with those dimensions? - A GrowBright 4" Inline Fan & Carbon Filter Combo
> 
> ...


When considering the height of your box, take into account everything that consumes vertical space. From the top down you have the top of the box, then you most likely have your light hangers (3") you have your light (8") you need at least 6-12" of empty space between the bulb and the top of the plants, then you have to set a height limit for you plants (30") and then the height of your planting container which can be anywhere from 6-12". It's better to over estimate than to underestimate. You don't have a lot of width or depth either, which will make fitting an inline fan and a carbon filter in there also very tight. If you stick to a scrog you can probably make it work. Personally I would be a little more comfortable with 5'. Another way to save space inside the box is to put your light on top of the box instead of inside the box. Keep you ballast out of the box and it will help with heat. You can set your fan and filter ouside of the box and connect it to the exhaust hole with ducting. By removing all the equipment from within the box, you will have a lot more space to dedicate to growing plants. As long as this isn't a "stealth box" this shouldn't be too much of a problem, and you won't have to alter you frame which is already constructed. One last note, if you choose to place the light on top of the box, shining through a cut out in the top, you will want to make sure you can easily raise and lower your plants to keep them within that sweet spot of 8" away from the light. These are all just ideas and my opinions, many people grow weed in much smaller boxes. I grew my first few plants in 2 styrofoam coolers stacked on top of one another, but I was using pc fans and cfls. The key is to match the size of your growing area with the space requirement of your equipment and the size and number of plants you plan on growing. Your pot size will depend on the growing style and number of plants you run. For a scrog in that size box I would go 3-5 gallons, and for a sog style I would try a bunch of plants in either 2L-1Gallon containers. Check my journal in my sig to see what you can get out of less than a gallon container and a 250w hps.


----------



## tlhx9 (Nov 15, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> When considering the height of your box, take into account everything that consumes vertical space. From the top down you have the top of the box, then you most likely have your light hangers (3") you have your light (8") you need at least 6-12" of empty space between the bulb and the top of the plants, then you have to set a height limit for you plants (30") and then the height of your planting container which can be anywhere from 6-12". It's better to over estimate than to underestimate. You don't have a lot of width or depth either, which will make fitting an inline fan and a carbon filter in there also very tight. If you stick to a scrog you can probably make it work. Personally I would be a little more comfortable with 5'. Another way to save space inside the box is to put your light on top of the box instead of inside the box. Keep you ballast out of the box and it will help with heat. You can set your fan and filter ouside of the box and connect it to the exhaust hole with ducting. By removing all the equipment from within the box, you will have a lot more space to dedicate to growing plants. As long as this isn't a "stealth box" this shouldn't be too much of a problem, and you won't have to alter you frame which is already constructed. One last note, if you choose to place the light on top of the box, shining through a cut out in the top, you will want to make sure you can easily raise and lower your plants to keep them within that sweet spot of 8" away from the light. These are all just ideas and my opinions, many people grow weed in much smaller boxes. I grew my first few plants in 2 styrofoam coolers stacked on top of one another, but I was using pc fans and cfls. The key is to match the size of your growing area with the space requirement of your equipment and the size and number of plants you plan on growing. Your pot size will depend on the growing style and number of plants you run. For a scrog in that size box I would go 3-5 gallons, and for a sog style I would try a bunch of plants in either 2L-1Gallon containers. Check my journal in my sig to see what you can get out of less than a gallon container and a 250w hps.


Ok. Thanks. I think ill make my box a couple feet higher then. That's exactly why I asked before I completed my box. I just want to do it right. Thanks again


----------



## brettsog (Nov 15, 2012)

just thought i'd throw in a couple pics of where im @.

the first is my 4 top mainlined ak48, i couldnt be bothered to go anymore than that. then i have my amnesia which im not fiddling with, and my white widow clone from my last run and last but not least my ak47 auto. gonna start my own thread when i switch to flower in the next week or so.


----------



## Dingus611 (Nov 15, 2012)

Hey guys, I'm going to be upgrading to a 250w high bay light soon, which I will convert into a grow light by extending the socket from the ballast. If you don't know what a high bay light is, it's a MH only light that are typically use to light warehouses. They are the hanging lights in a costco.. Anyway, I also have a 5" cooltube on the way. I'm growing in a cabinet. Mainlined blue rhino for eight tops. Does anyone know roughly how far the 250w in the cooltube would have to be from the tops? It depends on the ventilation for the cooltube doesn't it? In which case I'm going to duct it to a 110cfm Scythe PC fan and then later upgrade to a inline fan. 

She is from clone so mainlining was kind of difficult but she turned out okay. Not all the tops are even but they are within 1" of eachother. 7/8 are growing asymmetrically but one of them is growing symmetrically like from seed! I count the nodes by how many the symmetrical one has, which is currently 5 nodes tall.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 15, 2012)

so im on the journey to buy some seeds anyone have a reputable place to order seeds from that take prepaid credit cards from places like walgreens or walmart?i will also be researching on here to find my answer just thought id ask first then surf for the answer hoping somone will lend a hand thanks to you all


----------



## brettsog (Nov 16, 2012)

attitude will take them i think, along with anyone else who accepts mastercard


----------



## justperception (Nov 17, 2012)

Guys I need some help. First grow, white widow, around week 4, Hesi nutrients
Leaves on one plant have yellow tops, what is that, nutrients burn? What should I do?

Looks a lot better in hd
[video=youtube;vSkkV1XeI6s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSkkV1XeI6s&amp;feature=plcp[/video]

All comments appreciated


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 17, 2012)

Pic Updates



NL LST 6 Weeks



MM 7 Weeks



Clones 5 NL 2 MM



Seedlings of the Jamaican Bagseed from my trip last summer,
5 out of the six seeds popped, one was damaged but these 4 are going good.



Mothers



Catmint for the kitties 



umm.. no description required 

Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 17, 2012)

nice grazz. i like pic 2 of NL lst.so dang frosty. +rep


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 17, 2012)

1st 2 are pre98
last 2 are power and a bluelarry in same pot.doing nice in 5gal pot.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 17, 2012)

Quick question for my fellow 250er's. Have any of you grown a white strain before?

The reason I ask is because I have one of my babies that is day 36 in and it looks like it's getting close to done but I haven't ever grown a white strain before and I cant' tell if there are still to many white hairs. I have viewed it under a scope and the trichs are almost all cloudy/milky with a few amber here and there. The breeder says it can be fully mature anywhere from 45-55 days but I have had them go sooner but like I said I haven't ever had this strain so I'm not sure of its characteristics. I was thinking of chopping her next week but just wanted your guys advice. 

Sorry if it's drawn out but I'm stoned right now  On a plus note I had a little sample the other day of my girl and damn 

Here are some pics to help out.


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 17, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2413510View attachment 2413511View attachment 2413512View attachment 2413513
> 1st 2 are pre98
> last 2 are power and a bluelarry in same pot.doing nice in 5gal pot.


cbt, you got some serious frost going on too.. pre98  +rep back at ya..


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 17, 2012)

breaking down 661's Finest power!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2012)

So I'm guessing none of you have grown a white strain before lol. 

Oh nice looking buds ct and grazz. I'm ready for my first girl to be chopped lol.


----------



## brettsog (Nov 18, 2012)

i grew white widow my last grow, they can take a long time to fully mature. i chopped early and it was nice but could have been better. WW has been known to go 11-13 weeks


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 18, 2012)

too many "white strains". og raskal has a strain called The White.then theres white widow,white rhino, white moonshine....etc all having diff maturity times.as for yours looks like its getting close but still a least a week away.maybe another pic w better lighting?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> too many "white strains". og raskal has a strain called The White.then theres white widow,white rhino, white moonshine....etc all having diff maturity times.as for yours looks like its getting close but still a least a week away.maybe another pic w better lighting?


That's kind of what I was thinking. I will get a better pic when lights come back on as the girls are sleeping and I don't want disturb them with a bunch of flashes lol.

I planned on chopping here around the 1st of december but just wasn't sure on this strain.

Oh yea its a white label white skunk auto.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2012)

Here you go ct. These pics are a little better shot. I know she's still early but I just am not sure on this strain. I'm thinking of maybe around the first of December but here trichomes are telling me a completely different story. 

She is dense as hell and I just want her at her prime but her hairs and trichs are telling me 2 different things.


----------



## Noob187 (Nov 18, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> Quick question for my fellow 250er's. Have any of you grown a white strain before? The reason I ask is because I have one of my babies that is day 36 in and it looks like it's getting close to done but I haven't ever grown a white strain before and I cant' tell if there are still to many white hairs. I have viewed it under a scope and the trichs are almost all cloudy/milky with a few amber here and there. The breeder says it can be fully mature anywhere from 45-55 days but I have had them go sooner but like I said I haven't ever had this strain so I'm not sure of its characteristics. I was thinking of chopping her next week but just wanted your guys advice. Sorry if it's drawn out but I'm stoned right now  On a plus note I had a little sample the other day of my girl and damn  Here are some pics to help out. View attachment 2413548View attachment 2413550View attachment 2413560View attachment 2413561


 Should definitely wait on her. My first indoor grow was a White Russian and the buds filled out completely before it was "ready" and they weren't as stoney as they could've been. The microscope is deceiving, I usually don't even check trichs out until the hairs have receded back into the buds and mostly changed color.  Your best bet is waiting no matter what the trichs say if you like the extra yield, taste and potency. White Widow is not very strong even fully matured, premature white widow is like mids IMO.  Unless you like a more mild buzz?


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 18, 2012)

Noob187 said:


> Should definitely wait on her. My first indoor grow was a White Russian and the buds filled out completely before it was "ready" and they weren't as stoney as they could've been. The microscope is deceiving, I usually don't even check trichs out until the hairs have receded back into the buds and mostly changed color.  Your best bet is waiting no matter what the trichs say if you like the extra yield, taste and potency. White Widow is not very strong even fully matured, premature white widow is like mids IMO.  Unless you like a more mild buzz?


Nah bro I love straight up couch lock shit lol. I have a extremely laid back job and my boss is pretty bad ass so slowing me down isn't a problem ha. 

Only reason I'm not sure on this one is it is my first auto and says that it can finish in as little as 45 days and today was day 37. Planned on chopping her on the 1st. I'm sure she might go longer but my stash is running low lol.


----------



## justperception (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys tops of my leafs are yellow, what is that?
4 week in veg, Hesi TNT complex, Hesi Root complex & Hesi supervit, 250w MH, white widow


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 19, 2012)

justperception said:


> Guys tops of my leafs are yellow, what is that?
> 4 week in veg, Hesi TNT complex, Hesi Root complex & Hesi supervit, 250w MH, white widow
> View attachment 2415342View attachment 2415343



Nute burn my friend  Don't worry about it just watch your nutes and back off a little. 

Remember after adding nutes wait 2-3 days to see results before doing anything else.

Your girl will be fine other than the small nute burn she looks extremely healthy.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 19, 2012)

If you mean the new leaves being yellow. Looks like temp change colors. If you mean leaf tips then slight burn. Your leaves don't look sickly green, so it's possible you are over doing something besides nitrogen.


----------



## LoopmantrA (Nov 19, 2012)

lil' update






keep 'em rocking them 250w's !!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 19, 2012)

Bubblelicious seeds on the way  hoping I'll get a male that I can cross with the NL.. sounds tasty . I'm sure it has been done before but... Grazz


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 19, 2012)

I just got a bubblicious from the tude. I'll be popping her in a few weeks when some space starts clearing up.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey what's up gig26?  I'm still here. About to pop something soon. Don't know what tho. Want to do some of this critical+ jack I have
But don't really want to wait 13 weeks for flower. I got some grand doggy purp & and g13 pineapple ex in the fridg so I might do one of them 
Maybe this week. I know I want some shit that's REALLY stinky though. Lol 
What you think? Ideas anyone?


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 19, 2012)

chemdog for strong stinky smell,


----------



## ace720 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh thanks I'm gonna do the granddogy, it has chem in it. I'm about to put an order in for some super skunk now.


----------



## RCgrowerman (Nov 19, 2012)

Looking good guys!


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Oh thanks I'm gonna do the granddogy, it has chem in it. I'm about to put an order in for some super skunk now.


I've grown super skunk before


----------



## ace720 (Nov 20, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I've grown super skunk before


From what breeder? And how was yield


----------



## Ztelthy (Nov 20, 2012)

Just thought I'd pop by and show off my progress with my "STEALTH : TV Cab", It's nearly finished, just gotta hide a couple of wires, block some minor light leaks and sew some magic beans...well one actually, lol  !!

Oh, almost forgot to mention, I am running a 250W Lumatek Dimable Ballast, (ie: 250W, 175W,150W) for Veg I am using a 250W 6500k MH, and in flower I'll be running a 250W Sunmaster Dual Spec HPS Lamp.. This is a single 5L DWC Cab, and all plants will be SCROG'd and LST'd 

Hope y'all like my progress so far  More pics coming soon - ZTELTHY 


Ps/ Feel free to check out my LINK below, it show's my above Cab being constructed almost from scratch (lost 1st couple of pics)  lol..



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/551472-ztelthys-100w-hps-tv-cabinet.html



Cheers! - ZTELTHY


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2012)

ace720 said:


> From what breeder? And how was yield


I've grown the G13 labs super skunk and the white label super skunk. In all honesty I like the G13 labs super skunk a lot better but both were hella good. 

Yields were pretty damn good. I LST'd one and FIM'd it and I ended up with just over 2 zips on G13 labs and the white label I left to her own and she yielded me 1.2 oz. 

I know the yields could be a lot more with a SCROG or other ways of training but it was one of my first few ladies and wasn't sure of anything.

But I guess over 3 zips isn't anything to complain about either lol.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 20, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I've grown the G13 labs super skunk and the white label super skunk. In all honesty I like the G13 labs super skunk a lot better but both were hella good.
> 
> Yields were pretty damn good. I LST'd one and FIM'd it and I ended up with just over 2 zips on G13 labs and the white label I left to her own and she yielded me 1.2 oz.
> 
> ...


Yeah sounds good to me. Lol. An that's what I'm going with too.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Yeah sounds good to me. Lol. An that's what I'm going with too.



G13 has some pretty stable genetics. I had 2 pheno's off the seeds I have. One was a tall lanky bitch and another one was short and fat with succulent cola's. Both were good just one stretched more then the other.


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 20, 2012)

i know theres 45day super skunk clone.super sativa clubs skunk#1 x afghanni. It is bushy ,short dense foilage likes to be topped.and finish in 45 days.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 20, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> i know theres 45day super skunk clone.super sativa clubs skunk#1 x afghanni. It is bushy ,short dense foilage likes to be topped.and finish in 45 days.


Shit that sounds fucking wonderful. Lol Where can I get some of those. 
Sorry I have a potty mouth sometimes.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 20, 2012)

I need a fast flower like that. 45 days sound a lot better than 9 to 10 weeks. Especially if its good shit. But I'm no where near where they sell clones. LolGot to get it from the tude


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 20, 2012)

ace720 said:


> I need a fast flower like that. 45 days sound a lot better than 9 to 10 weeks. Especially if its good shit. But I'm no where near where they sell clones. LolGot to get it from the tude


I can get clones  and remember where I'm at ace


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 21, 2012)

i dont if the tude would have that strain. love that i have easy access to good genetics.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 21, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> i dont if the tude would have that strain. love that i have easy access to good genetics.


Me too bro me too. Close family friend of mine is a old time mountain man growing out in the good ol rockies.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy Thanksgiving guys!!!!


----------



## ace720 (Nov 22, 2012)

Same to you to buddy. How are you?


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 22, 2012)

a grower i know grows at over 7000' in CO.they get so frosty that high up,just lower on yield.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Same to you to buddy. How are you?


I'm doing good bro. Decide on what your growing next?

I'm ordering some beans tomorrow since the tude is having a black friday sale


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 22, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> a grower i know grows at over 7000' in CO.they get so frosty that high up,just lower on yield.


I know 2 growers in CO that grow up in the mountains and they are dank, matter as fact 1 of them is my familia lol.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Update so i think i won the hermie battle lol but who know havnt seen a single banana in 2 weeks! so i think i am in the clear for that also i have some yellowing leaves i know this but pineapple is done in 7-9 weeks i read here on the web somewhere so that could be why because the purple afghan is a 8-9 weeker and they are not yellowing like the pineapple so part of it i think is due to my nutrients not having enough N which i will fix next go around. these types of grows are about dialing it all it that is it once you have it you will be set. i think i might go with the pineapple strain as it seems to like the SOG the purple afghan didn't get tall they are just getting fat so depends on weight but by the pics it looks like pineapple takes the cake on THC production let me know what you all think we are bout 4 weeks in now! Pic 1 pineapple, Pic 2 Purple afghan, Pic 3 Purple afghan, Pic 4 Pineapple *


----------



## ace720 (Nov 24, 2012)

Back down. Took two granddogy purps out the fridge today and put them I'm the wet towel.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 24, 2012)

Holy shit where is everybody at? Well just come from the store from getting my coco, now let's get it on.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 24, 2012)

got the plants 4 inches closer to the light today with new tupperware now the light is only 6 to 8 inches away from tops! next grow i will move the light a bit to the right i think by looking at that pic again


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 24, 2012)

What do you yield with a run like that?


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 25, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> What do you yield with a run like that?


 i have yet to find out this is the first run in this cab but i do know that the purple afghans are half the size of the pineapple but a bit bigger flower on top so my final weight will be a sorta guide when im done i guess but also i am taking at 7 weeks instead of 8 as this is the high i perfer so i will let you know in 3 weeks as it has been 4 weeks already, this week is last week of nutes then straight water and molasses also all trichs are clear and some starting to turn cloudy


----------



## ace720 (Nov 25, 2012)

You shouldn't chop early buddy. Your buds can almost cobble in size in that that last week. And me my self if I want a certain type of high I would invest in the proper genetics to support that. That's just me tho. Not saying you doing it wrong or anything because to each his own. But I really don't think chopping early is good.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Nov 25, 2012)

Holy shit cool. Those are some stubby fuckers. They look great. What strain(s)?


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 25, 2012)

some ice water hash.


----------



## drgrowshit (Nov 26, 2012)

View attachment 2420748View attachment 2420749View attachment 2420750some of my 250 action for the thread!


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 26, 2012)

ace720 said:


> You shouldn't chop early buddy. Your buds can almost cobble in size in that that last week. And me my self if I want a certain type of high I would invest in the proper genetics to support that. That's just me tho. Not saying you doing it wrong or anything because to each his own. But I really don't think chopping early is good.


well the pineapple is a 7-9 week strain and purple afghan is a 8-9 week strain everywhere i have read says your harvest window is about a 2 week window now when trichromes get cloudy they are ripe and full of thc then start to break down to cbd or cbn can't remember at the moment. at week 7 usually most indica dominant strains are fully cloudy with some ambering in week 7. Last but not least if you have a 8 week flower time you have 6.5 harvest a year if you have plants ready to go when the others are done and ready to dry. Now with a 7 week flower time you have 7.4 harvest a year so if you lose a bit of weight, i dont know how much but i will find out over time! But whatever i am losing i am surely gaining with a extra harvest a year. it will also help experimenting when i get my other 250w hps and make a shelf in the box to have two levels of flower space no need to waste space! when i get this setup i will run all one strain and keep one level a week longer just to see if there is a big difference in weight as i am sure people would love to know



P.S. alot of your doubling in size is just water weight i believe think about it you are starving the plant? it is drinking up water to find nurtients but there is none because you should be flushing!!! well thats my theory and im sticking to it and i know other people around dunno who but i have read it somewhere that it is alot of water weight packing on in the end that "we" just dry out anyways!


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 26, 2012)

KidneyStoner420 said:


> Holy shit cool. Those are some stubby fuckers. They look great. What strain(s)?


Pineapple on the left and purple afghan on the right straight from rooting to clone only 8 in tall mostly all bud will be doing a random strain indica dominant next run hoping they come out about the same as these going to expand my cab with another level and add another 250 hps so i can double my output hopefully!


----------



## georgyboy (Nov 27, 2012)

I just chopped a few of my plants down yesterday. 2 PPP from Nirvana and one bagseed plant. I still have six more growing in the closet. The biggest colas weighed in at around 23g after trimming. What should this weigh when it gets dried out? About 5-6 grams right? The PPP are amazing. They are completely covered in large trichomes. I can almost make out the tip of a trich with my naked eye, and my vision is failing me. They both carry a heavy nauseating rotten fruit smell, and one released a sharp minty pine smell when I was trimming it up. Really looking forward to the first inhale.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 27, 2012)

georgyboy said:


> I just chopped a few of my plants down yesterday. 2 PPP from Nirvana and one bagseed plant. I still have six more growing in the closet. The biggest colas weighed in at around 23g after trimming. What should this weigh when it gets dried out? About 5-6 grams right? The PPP are amazing. They are completely covered in large trichomes. I can almost make out the tip of a trich with my naked eye, and my vision is failing me. They both carry a heavy nauseating rotten fruit smell, and one released a sharp minty pine smell when I was trimming it up. Really looking forward to the first inhale.


4.6 is 20 percent of 23. take 23*.20 to get 4.6


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

Yea man you should expect to lose about 75% if its dried and cured properly. Commercial growers don't do that because they are going for the weight. 

I don't know bout anyone else but I don't like smoking wet bud just doesn't get me high and I think it's a waste. I'll gladly smoke one fat bowl of properly dried herb over 2 or 3 bowls of wet uncured bud.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 27, 2012)

here is an update...pistils are turning orange on the pineapple and starting to see bananas on the purple afghan but not the pineapple so i will get the tweezers out in a day or two when the bananas grow a bit for me to pluck them only 2.5 weeks to go so dont need no pollination going on! here are some pics to look at..Pic 1 purple afghan, Pic 2 pineapple, Pic 4 pineapple, Pic 5 purple afghan


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 27, 2012)

yeah georgy about 5-6g.im with giggles u should lose around 75% weight. a few 5-6g colas will add up fast.keep it up coolguy they look quite healthier than the first pics you put up.i see you really dropped that light down.


----------



## giggles26 (Nov 27, 2012)

I think the biggest cola I ever had weighed 10g's dry and I was one happy cat, but budz is right a few 5-6g colas will add up real quick.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 27, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> yeah georgy about 5-6g.im with giggles u should lose around 75% weight. a few 5-6g colas will add up fast.keep it up coolguy they look quite healthier than the first pics you put up.i see you really dropped that light down.


nah i moved the plants up but ya same thing light is fixed on the top putting in another shelf with 250w hps once i get the funds hopefully before next run or might just wait until 4 weeks in then do the other shelf and harvest once a month that would be better but during the summer i will not be doing indoor grows only keeping mothers as it is hot and outside light is free i prob will stop the cab around april cut clones root them veg for a month to month and a half then go outdoors with them might do indoors once the outdoor stuff is done but im fairly busy in the summer so who knows


----------



## cues (Nov 27, 2012)

Mine only come out a couple of grams, but I scrog and tend to get 80 or 90 of them.


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Nov 27, 2012)

Exodus Kush DnaGenetics day 52

thinking 2 more weeks


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 28, 2012)

Now thats a good looking flower.

How is the exodus kush treating you? I'm looking for a strain for 4 plants under a 1kw hps... hows the stretch yield and flower time?


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Nov 28, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Now thats a good looking flower.
> 
> How is the exodus kush treating you? I'm looking for a strain for 4 plants under a 1kw hps... hows the stretch yield and flower time?


I really like this strain, The stretch wasn't too bad flowered at 12" now she is 30" she should be down around 63-67 days that is what DNA told me on FB, she is sooo delicious smelling one of the nicest strains I've had in my garden. Dna Genetics always treat me right, never had a male or any problems


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 28, 2012)

cues said:


> Mine only come out a couple of grams, but I scrog and tend to get 80 or 90 of them.


did you mean sog? like my grow because scrog with 90 plants would be insane and shitty if only got 2 gram a plant as scrog should get 2 oz or better from what i have been reading


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 28, 2012)

ordering some 4 inch square pots for next run going to start doing 24 instead of 12 look at all the wasted space in my pics where plants could be! i know some people may say im crowing but drgreenbudgenes on another fourm does it with way more plants and they come out nice and he uses cfls 42w 2700k 400 somthing watts worth i believe been awhile since i have read the journal


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 28, 2012)

*Anyone grow Gigabud from G13 labs https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/g13-labs-gigabud/prod_733.html

**Seedsman seeds Ata Tundra https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.u...prod_2353.html



they are suppose to be done in 6 weeks
*


----------



## Sr. Verde (Nov 28, 2012)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> I really like this strain, The stretch wasn't too bad flowered at 12" now she is 30" she should be down around 63-67 days that is what DNA told me on FB, she is sooo delicious smelling one of the nicest strains I've had in my garden. Dna Genetics always treat me right, never had a male or any problems


Word thanks for the recommendation ill be checking out dna genetics for sure.


----------



## KandyCassie (Nov 30, 2012)

Well Im sorry you couldn't see how they came out, the pics were online, but have been removed or dissappeared, maybe putting more than a few pics on doesn't work well, shame I have no copy's. Its a good thing to see the 250club popular again!


----------



## coolguy14788 (Nov 30, 2012)

first pic pineapple want all plants to look that way! the purpling is from last night got down to 50 degrees in my house i have wood heat so it goes out at night means cold temps sometimes...what is a lowest temp you can go before affecting yield


----------



## justperception (Dec 1, 2012)

Little update, WW, 250 mh, soiles mix, hesi nutes, according to my calculation 6th week of vegging.
They are getting pretty tall, so me thing time to flip them right?

All comments appreciated


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 1, 2012)

they look good.if you are in a cab id flip they will stretch maybe a little lst.are you going to use hps or mh whole way?


----------



## justperception (Dec 1, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> they look good.if you are in a cab id flip they will stretch maybe a little lst.are you going to use hps or mh whole way?


Planning on using HPS


----------



## brettsog (Dec 2, 2012)

if i was you i would top them taller ones quite low down and clone the tops and let them root and then flip cos your gonna end up with some real leggy plants other wise and the lower bud sites will suffer for it. at least if you do that you will end up with more bushier plants rather than lots of stems. a 250w is shite at deep light penetration so....


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 2, 2012)

brettsog said:


> if i was you i would top them taller ones quite low down and clone the tops and let them root and then flip cos your gonna end up with some real leggy plants other wise and the lower bud sites will suffer for it. at least if you do that you will end up with more bushier plants rather than lots of stems. a 250w is shite at deep light penetration so....


i do agree!


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 2, 2012)

i flushed the pineapple today end of week 5 now two more weeks! flushing purple afghans tomorrow when they need water


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey what's up!!

Sorry I haven't been on RIU for weeks, but really had the pressures of last year at Uni, and had to stop spending so much time on here.

Problem is I've dropped the ball on my current grow, and having huge leaf loss half way through flower. It looks like my plants have a Nitrogen def, as the leaves are getting pale veins, then going light green, yellow, then dark brown and crumpled up, but don't fall off for ages. The ones I took pics off close up were plucked from the plant.

They had some mag at the begginng of the week, and had a weak dose of it 3 weeks earlier. I'm usng 3 different nute ranges as an experiment (on seperate plants), and they all have the same problem.

They are Aurora INdica from Nirvana, and the other grow i have running, are blue mystic from Nirvana, and have some Nit and Phos def's, but no where near, and are much healthier. They are alos using the same 3 nute ranges, oh and soil.

Any thoughts what's killing my leaves??

On a positive note, you may remember me bitching about poor harvests, well my last 2 ladies provide 25 and 28g dry (each having a quarter share of 250w), and smoked and tasted lovely...Happy Days


----------



## justperception (Dec 2, 2012)

brettsog said:


> if i was you i would top them taller ones quite low down and clone the tops and let them root and then flip cos your gonna end up with some real leggy plants other wise and the lower bud sites will suffer for it. at least if you do that you will end up with more bushier plants rather than lots of stems. a 250w is shite at deep light penetration so....


I was thinking about supercropping, would topping be better? My first grow, can someone shed some light on the matter why would one be better in my situation then the other?


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 2, 2012)

you need to remove some growth as the 250w light does not penetrate through leaves very well you want to have more of a level canopy instead of a tall plant unless your growing vert which you are not so chop all branches level at the bushiest part of the plant, let it heal for bout a week then flower also this gives you multiple colas instead of just one big top cola you'll have multiple big top colas. also when you take the growth away you have more roots than plant matter because they grow at about them same rate, so your plant can defiantly support your big buds with more roots per plant matter


----------



## KandyCassie (Dec 2, 2012)

Someone please delete my profile, ahhhhhhh this site sucks, I searched rollitup.org an got comments saying this site sucked, I didn't think it did but my pics were ignored an deleted, I slaved over this shit, my advice is go for at least a 400w or its not worth the bother,an why you puttin 1000watt on, impressive but 250w for starter veg or the hard up, I quit growing. An you ain't pritty.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Hey what's up!!
> 
> Sorry I haven't been on RIU for weeks, but really had the pressures of last year at Uni, and had to stop spending so much time on here.
> 
> ...


That's a major nitrogen deficiency hetty. I had a plant do that to me early on in flower and what causes it is the plant needs a lot more nitrogen then some others. Give it a healthy of dose of a complete NPK and it should get better in a week or less. 

During flower they suck all the nitrogen out of the leaves and if there isn't enough nitrogen they will start to wilt and die off just like yours is doing.


----------



## LoopmantrA (Dec 3, 2012)

it's the final countdown




(zoom, in for better clarity,it's hi def.)
though i gotta admit, I've been cheatin'....Got me a 150w MH that's been on for the last few days,so guess I'm soon to be EX 250w clubber..


----------



## justperception (Dec 3, 2012)

coolguy14788 said:


> you need to remove some growth as the 250w light does not penetrate through leaves very well you want to have more of a level canopy instead of a tall plant unless your growing vert which you are not so chop all branches level at the bushiest part of the plant, let it heal for bout a week then flower also this gives you multiple colas instead of just one big top cola you'll have multiple big top colas. also when you take the growth away you have more roots than plant matter because they grow at about them same rate, so your plant can defiantly support your big buds with more roots per plant matter


Like this?


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 4, 2012)

justperception said:


> Like this?


That is a really good use of light and space you have there, nice and level, not to tall, and no light hitting the floor...I likes it!!!...and yes flip them ladies, they'll love it 

Good job, they are looking so dam healthy


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 4, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> That's a major nitrogen deficiency hetty. I had a plant do that to me early on in flower and what causes it is the plant needs a lot more nitrogen then some others. Give it a healthy of dose of a complete NPK and it should get better in a week or less.
> 
> During flower they suck all the nitrogen out of the leaves and if there isn't enough nitrogen they will start to wilt and die off just like yours is doing.


Yeah, I got the N def bit, but wasn't sure whether or not it was through N def, or mag def, preventing the plants from using the N that is there. Its been a real balls up this grow. I used a stronger soil mix, and didn't veg long enough for them to use up all the feed in the soil, and was scared of burning.

I bought myself 5 Buddha Cheese seeds today, and hopefully they will be ready to flip about the time these are chopped... won't be making the same mistakes again


----------



## ace720 (Dec 4, 2012)

What you feeding them Hetty ?


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 4, 2012)

ace720 said:


> What you feeding them Hetty ?


Yo Ace, how's goes it in the grow room? Well I hope!

My N def plants have been fed as so, and currently in week 5

1 @ Gold Label A+ B 0.5-1.5 weeks 2-4 flower, + 0.25 Mg and 0.25 PK just started - per litre
2 @ Hesi - Bloom 1-4ml, Phos Plus 1-2ml started week 4
2 @ BioBizz - Grow and Bloom 1-2ml, Topmax 1ml

All well within the feeding schedules.

This was the first time using All mix soil, replanted into 8 litre pots, vegged 1 extra week under CFL's, then flipped under a 400 (stil rocking my 250 tent though, don't worry  ). I went cautious with the feed worrying about the stronger soil, and at one point, 2 plants had minor N claw early flower. 

Really these are a right off, will produce a couple of zips from 5 plants under a 400 by my reckoning....Fail!! lol


----------



## ace720 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah you'll definitely get a couple Oz's out a 400  
Hope it all gos well 

My little plant is doing OK its still a baby tho so nothing exciting 
I will start posting pics soon. I think I'm going to go to the store 
And get me a good camera. I want to take some GOOD pics.lol
I'm tired of the fuzzy ones from my iPhone


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 4, 2012)

I hear that. I was in the same boat for the first year or so on here, and had nothing but complaints about my pics, and was pissed off that they never did my ladies justice. Luckily my wife got a decent camera...I just have to remember to transfer them off straight away or she flips.

I was hoping for an OZ per plant, but def's as bad as they are, I'll be happy with anything a half each, which will get me through, but a real dissapoitment from a 400


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 5, 2012)

justperception said:


> Like this?


hell ya man just like that! Rep + for just doing it and getting it right!


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 5, 2012)

My random momma is going to go on my second shelf this next run with her babies above her doing 12 above like this grow and her down below here she is all LST and topped to got everything even. i need to keep her short as i will have maybe about 6" of vert space and got lot of horizontal space to train during stretching. i will post pics of the babies when they bounce back from rooting/finish rooting. I can't wait to do this!


----------



## brettsog (Dec 6, 2012)

yo yo yo.... whats the club doing all that way back on page 3. how is everyone.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 6, 2012)

*here are some pics i just took of the plants first set are purple afghan second set is pineapple last pic is all of course Just 9 more days till i chop chop chop!*


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 6, 2012)

What's up guys so my skunk just finished up drying today and I jarred her. Ended up with 2.25 ounces dry. Not to bad considering the problems I had early on with her. I'm not going to complain. My top cola weighed 16g by itself lol and then I had 5 other tops that weighed 5g and then some popcorn buds coming to a total of 64g dry.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 6, 2012)

* i got them closer to the light just now take a peek! hope i dont bleach them but it is about 5 inches from bulb one or two might be like 3 inches but the chart says 5 inches is ok and there is a cooltube in between so hope it os ok just want maximum light! should have done them this high up to begin with but hey live and learn live and learn plus the other tupperware was rooting my clones but now they are in 9 oz cups in promix *


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 6, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> i know theres 45day super skunk clone.super sativa clubs skunk#1 x afghanni. It is bushy ,short dense foilage likes to be topped.and finish in 45 days.


 what breeder are these from do you know?


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 6, 2012)

coolguy14788 said:


> * i got them closer to the light just now take a peek! hope i dont bleach them but it is about 5 inches from bulb one or two might be like 3 inches but the chart says 5 inches is ok and there is a cooltube in between so hope it os ok just want maximum light! should have done them this high up to begin with but hey live and learn live and learn plus the other tupperware was rooting my clones but now they are in 9 oz cups in promix *


That's more like it, you shouldn't get any problems with that. I have a standard reflector and hang a 4" computer fan under the bulb, and manage to get 4" from the bulb no worries. I do have ample air extraction, and being winter ambient temps are low. That said it was still only 5-6" away in the summer.

You're right, you live you learn, and you seem to be doing well for a new grower, nice fat budds. One thing I will say...you can fit 4-8 sliightly bigger plants under there and get much more from the 250. I've got 3 pretty fat topped ones under mine at the mo, and going for 4 plants under my next grow, trained to be about 16" tall and 12" square at canopy. I'm only on my second grow with the 250, and think so far I have under estimated it


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> That's more like it, you shouldn't get any problems with that. I have a standard reflector and hang a 4" computer fan under the bulb, and manage to get 4" from the bulb no worries. I do have ample air extraction, and being winter ambient temps are low. That said it was still only 5-6" away in the summer.
> 
> You're right, you live you learn, and you seem to be doing well for a new grower, nice fat budds. One thing I will say...you can fit 4-8 sliightly bigger plants under there and get much more from the 250. I've got 3 pretty fat topped ones under mine at the mo, and going for 4 plants under my next grow, trained to be about 16" tall and 12" square at canopy. I'm only on my second grow with the 250, and think so far I have under estimated it


 I plan to do things different on my next run anyways i am running my mother first then my babeies once they are good and rooted right now they will take about 2 weeks or so to get good root growth. i plant to use those bamboo sticks again but i am going to try to get four shoots a plant them tie them to each stick. this is my first run with the 250 i have done other grows under bigger lights...moved and had to go small


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 6, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> That's more like it, you shouldn't get any problems with that. I have a standard reflector and hang a 4" computer fan under the bulb, and manage to get 4" from the bulb no worries. I do have ample air extraction, and being winter ambient temps are low. That said it was still only 5-6" away in the summer.
> 
> You're right, you live you learn, and you seem to be doing well for a new grower, nice fat budds. One thing I will say...you can fit 4-8 sliightly bigger plants under there and get much more from the 250. I've got 3 pretty fat topped ones under mine at the mo, and going for 4 plants under my next grow, trained to be about 16" tall and 12" square at canopy. I'm only on my second grow with the 250, and think so far I have under estimated it


Your not the first person to say these things only thing is the more time you veg a plant in you flower chamber the less harvests a year you can have you get 52 weeks a year at a 7 week flower time i get roughly 7.5 harvests a year youd get roughly 8.8 from a 6 week flower and only 6.5 roughly from a 8 week flower. so technically i wouldnt get more from doing that as i would waste time vegging when i could be flowering! i will try to get one strain that i like and keep it so i have more space in my veg chamber for vegging plants a little bit top them to get 4 branches and tie them to each of the bamboo sticks i plan to put in my pots that way i get four colas a plant!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 7, 2012)

That's why I have two spaces. One for veg, one for flower. I just flowered some, and once I get more seeds they are going to start vegging. By the time the flowered plants are done in 70 days the plants will have been vegging for 50-60 days.


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 7, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> That's why I have two spaces. One for veg, one for flower. I just flowered some, and once I get more seeds they are going to start vegging. By the time the flowered plants are done in 70 days the plants will have been vegging for 50-60 days.


Thats how we roll 

GOt myself a 250 tent, and now a 400 as well, using those as flower rooms, and just dug out my CFL's to start some buddha cheese ladies to go under the 250. I'll prob give them an extra week veg under the 250, as the CFL's are good, but slow.

God I love growing weed. Having new seeds germin is so exciting, can't wait to see what this new strain does. And the joy of having seperate flower and veg chambers,is you get the excitment of new babies, and mature flowering ladies all at the same time


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 7, 2012)

well congrats to you both for having the space i am at the moment stuck with what i have once i get enough money a veg cabinet is in order i do agree but for now we have to deal with what we got we have all been there right? even building one is expensive $500 alone in ventilation filter and light. another $250 in lumber and supplies then my time


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 7, 2012)

coolguy14788 said:


> well congrats to you both for having the space i am at the moment stuck with what i have once i get enough money a veg cabinet is in order i do agree but for now we have to deal with what we got we have all been there right? even building one is expensive $500 alone in ventilation filter and light. another $250 in lumber and supplies then my time


Sorry to hear that, didn't mean to be rubbing it in. Bare in mind that my veg room is simply a cupboard, with a few CFL's, basic fan, and some mylar lining. About £65 worth of bits in the UK. You could even convert an old set of draws or something with a false front and use a PC fan or 2 for extraction. I only have a small veg space, just to get the seeds and clones started.

If it's any concellation, I had to use my wifes credit card (gotta love her  ) last month to buy my 400w setup, and it will take me a while to pay that off


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 7, 2012)

see im not the only one! but when i grow i dont like any smell ya i could do a DIY filter but i like to go with the real shit made to guarantee me no probs and good smell control! but i will be saving for a veg cab but the bright side is i plan on getting a 400w dimmable ballast for the second shelf so i will already have a 250w light for the veg and the 400w dimmable in the flower dunno if i can go with the full 400w but we will find out sometime next year. also will be doing 4 plants going in 1 gallon pots will be tight squeeze for the pots but will be ok cant wait to see if there is any real difference in 12 plants to 4 plants we will see but for now on with my STUBBY MOFOs


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 7, 2012)

i think i might have flushed my plants a bit early as they seem to be eating up the leave close to bud too so what should i do?


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 7, 2012)

just checked my trichomes and i have bout 15% clear, 5% amber, and 80% cloudy so i should finish out with what i want on time i go by my trichomes to get what i want out of them and usually 7 weeks works on most indicas to gt what i want


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 7, 2012)

coolguy14788 said:


> just checked my trichomes and i have bout 15% clear, 5% amber, and 80% cloudy so i should finish out with what i want on time i go by my trichomes to get what i want out of them and usually 7 weeks works on most indicas to gt what i want


Sorry man, that's a lot of words with no punctuation to get your head round 

Basically if you have trich's as described, and have just flushed, then no, it wasn't too early, and I would harvest in a few days


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 7, 2012)

coolguy14788 said:


> well congrats to you both for having the space i am at the moment stuck with what i have once i get enough money a veg cabinet is in order i do agree but for now we have to deal with what we got we have all been there right? even building one is expensive $500 alone in ventilation filter and light. another $250 in lumber and supplies then my time


 sorry I didn't mean to rub it in either.. I'm just very excited.

And dude, too much damn money on my project already. I'm about to drop another $280 for a dehumidifier tonight. I'm hoping it will be well worth it though. That little plant looks super dank, but I feel like it could be bigger! I was pulling 200grams off my 250w with two large scrogged plants.. But I was waiting 40 days for veg and 70 days for flower.




coolguy14788 said:


> see im not the only one! but when i grow i dont like any smell ya i could do a DIY filter but i like to go with the real shit made to guarantee me no probs and good smell control! but i will be saving for a veg cab but the bright side is i plan on getting a 400w dimmable ballast for the second shelf so i will already have a 250w light for the veg and the 400w dimmable in the flower dunno if i can go with the full 400w but we will find out sometime next year. also will be doing 4 plants going in 1 gallon pots will be tight squeeze for the pots but will be ok cant wait to see if there is any real difference in 12 plants to 4 plants we will see but for now on with my STUBBY MOFOs


Sounds good. Again, I used 2.5 gal pots, two of them, SCROG for like 200grams under a 250w. If you ever wanted help starting up a SCROG I could certainly help you.


----------



## ace720 (Dec 8, 2012)

You had that lil tent packed. LOVE THIS SHIT !!!!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a similar tent going right now, same strain. Also going to be packed as hell. Slightly larger than 2x2 though.. thanks!


----------



## justperception (Dec 8, 2012)

Can anyone advise me on 250w bulb for flowering, I'm looking at

SOLARBURST*ä* DUAL SPECTRUM
SUNMASTER DUAL SPECTRUM
250W OSRAM NAV-T SON-T
Philips Son-T PIA Plus HPS


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 8, 2012)

maybe ill buy a tent instead of a cabinet but cabinets blend in better!


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 8, 2012)

well i think i am going to have to go ahead and chop my plants early well not really the trichomes are mostly cloudy i looked over 3 of them at various points on them and they are almost all cloudy so but it is only been 6 weeks since the flip also my next plant the random momma is ready to go dont want her to grow to tall! also the yellow if the leaves is going into the bud and i dont like that either i want nice green nuggs and trics are ready anyways! i mean i could wait a day or two but that wont get me much more weight


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 8, 2012)

so it is done i chopped them down def need to give them a little veg to fill out those pots more here is a pic of the momma going in the box would love to have two of these in there! i could use the other pineapple but then id have no more pineapple clones! i can get from my source though so who knows! but at the moment im planning on running just this one mother but might do both i guess i have enough room to do bigger plants just have to buy clones each and every time


purp wet weight is 75.4
pineapple wet weight is 103.3

so i should have bout a ounce and a quarter in the end!


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 8, 2012)

now i have something to go by to know how to setup everything to get that weight! i will get there! i wish i was doing it like i used to under 1200w of bud lighting with 9 plants in a 4x4 area that was awsome when i had that setup going!


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 8, 2012)

if i ever do straight rooted to flower again i will double the plants in smaller pots!


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 8, 2012)

ok here are the two mommas in 3 gal pots going to veg for 2 weeks then flower away will have to move them down a bit once i begin flower and i will move the light over a bit more so it is more in the middle of the cab will take new pineapple clones before i flower to keep the strain also going without purchasing new ones wont have money for new 400dimmable ballast just yet so thats why i am going with these mommas because i will have room for bigger plants for now!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 8, 2012)

Jeeze you could flower them now! Totally use a screen, by the way.


Why don't you clone your plants, flower them, and use a couple of clones to start new mothers?


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 9, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Jeeze you could flower them now! Totally use a screen, by the way.
> 
> 
> Why don't you clone your plants, flower them, and use a couple of clones to start new mothers?


Was just thinkng the same thng...those mothers would be loveley if they got flowered, big yeilds and very pretty to watch grow


----------



## Doobieus (Dec 9, 2012)

Hey club! Thought I'd drop in and say what's up. Since I have a knack these days to just disappear lol. Anyway.... just finished my 2nd round of the perpetual setup. Used Botanicare pure blend pro line this 2nd round, gobox the 1st. Yeah sticking with botanicare from now on, gobox just didn't do it in flower, N was weak in the bloom formula imho. After going through a lot of nute lines I think I just may stick with this one. Now I am clearing out my veg tent of my big mommas (no space lol ), have to break perpetual unfortunately for this buuuut it'll be worth it. More mothers, more strains, more yay lol. Looks like all of you have been doing great, but I have to ask how you all have been?


----------



## 10acjed (Dec 9, 2012)

Doobieus said:


> Hey club! Thought I'd drop in and say what's up. Since I have a knack these days to just disappear lol.


Since your saying Hi I will too  still lurk her, watch the grows. Nice looking lst coolguy, and the ones hanging look just like mine did.. 

Have 2 kolas left from my last grow been in the jar a while, just pinched a little off.. mmm 
Saving the rest for xmas/new years. Been enjoying some cheese from a friend recently. Not my faorite type of strain, but the results are great lol so I cant complain...

Hope your all doing well.. Have big ideas for my spare room closet, just have to get the Mrs to sign off on it.. Might take some time..


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm doing good doobs, just enjoying my free time. I've been so busy I haven't had much time to be posting in this forum either. Oh and hi 10jeced. 

Oh and another thing good job on the last harvest coolguy. I can't believe you pulled that much from those tiny lil plants lol. 

Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Dec 9, 2012)

What ever happened to lerufus?


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 9, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> Jeeze you could flower them now! Totally use a screen, by the way.
> 
> 
> Why don't you clone your plants, flower them, and use a couple of clones to start new mothers?


what about letting the roots fill those 3 gal pots a bit? i mean there is 2 gallons or more of promix with no roots. what does everyone think? thanks for the props from everyone yield was lower then i hopped for but i figured out which strain i like for SOG. The pineapple is awesome for it and Trics is very noticeable and look to be more then the purple....by the way i know you shouldnt do this but im out and had to try but i quickdried a joint .5 worth of purple packed it in my bong and im ripped right now and i smoke every day bout 2-3 joints a day so my tolerance is high....cant wait till they are dried all the way the right way! also she tastes so good and it is quick dried!

I plan to take clones of the pineapple before i flower and i have 12 of the random momma because i was going to run them next week remember? anyways i will probally do a SOG again next time and if i get my new light by then i will do the mommas in there 3/4 gal pots on a second shelf in the box...once i get a veg cab i will switch to straight big plants and take the self out of the flower box. since the veg cab will not need a second chamber i can use a duct muffler in it to muffle exhaust noise as it is loud. thats why i have a fishtank on top of my cabinet now plus the fish are cool to watch!!

i will put a screen up as well how far from the light should i have the screen? also what should i use for screen (types of material i can go buy to make one)


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 9, 2012)

i moved the light so the bulb itself is now in the center of the box here is a pic the little bit of shading on the left and right get light reflected onto it when the door to the cab is closed so now the box is getting more equal light all over


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 9, 2012)

For a screen, try a local DIY or hardware or garden shop. You can usual buy plastic mesh to be used for gardening or fencing by the metre, If not i'm sure you'll find something there to do the job, just don't tie them too tight. Get some wood to make a basic frame and attach it to your box, jobs a good'un.

I've never bothered building a screen,but seen it done and done plenty of research. I've even seen ppl buy a load of small hooks, screwed them into the walls, and then wind there nylon string round, making their own screen, at exactly the spacing they want.

As for light height from the screen, I would say pretty much what you have there already

Good work


----------



## Trousers (Dec 9, 2012)

I'm too lazy to build a screen. I use this:







Tenax makes it. They have it at Home depot.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 9, 2012)

ok good i dont know if i will go with a screen because flushing would be hard without taking them out of the cab


----------



## ace720 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yeah I would flip the lights to,shit if you wait much longer you're not gonna have room for ONE of those plants 
They looking good though


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 9, 2012)

ok then i will take some clones off the pineapple plants tomorrow then flip the lights in a day or two i just want the roots to grow into the pot some because big root systems mean big buds! but we will start the show soon! i dont think i will use a screen do to the fact i wont beable to flush my soil in a screen


----------



## ace720 (Dec 9, 2012)

That sounds good. That's what I usually do any way, after I change to the 3or5 gal pots I would flip the lights in a couple days. They will still veg for a week or two so the roots will still grow. Better too much room then not enough.


----------



## ace720 (Dec 9, 2012)

How is the pineapple going? Is that g13? 
I just popped a pineapple express the other day cuzz this damn grandoggy purp is taking forever to veg. 
I try to do only one plant at a time so I don't have time for a plant that's going to take forever.


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 9, 2012)

ace720 said:


> How is the pineapple going? Is that g13?
> I just popped a pineapple express the other day cuzz this damn grandoggy purp is taking forever to veg.
> I try to do only one plant at a time so I don't have time for a plant that's going to take forever.


well the plant on the left in the pic of my mommas is a 6 week old clone had an alright root system at the time and looked like this when i got it and it was all vegged under 5 23 watt cfl mixed spectrum...another reason i wanted to veg those mommas a bit was because i think the pineapple could fill in a bit more, but the random momma is like 2 and half months old been topped and cloned a bunch so she is bushy. also i think i can wait till i fill my rim of the pot up with branches before i flower kind of like filling in that screen yet all around the pot it is tied down instead. i can top again if needed to keep a level canopy but if i top i have to wait 3 days or so for it to heal and start growing again


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 9, 2012)

nice white ash from the purple afghan! i need to sleep like for 3 days and wake up to dry bud blazed watching matrix revolutions sick movie!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 10, 2012)

coolguy14788 said:


> ok good i dont know if i will go with a screen because flushing would be hard without taking them out of the cab


I just built tables for a tray to sit on, with a hole and bucket... but I used to use a 100mL syrenge to pull out the drained water..  the way i'm going now is easier, but takes up more room, and cost more.



coolguy14788 said:


> what about letting the roots fill those 3 gal pots a bit? i mean there is 2 gallons or more of promix with no roots. what does everyone think? thanks for the props from everyone yield was lower then i hopped for but i figured out which strain i like for SOG. The pineapple is awesome for it and Trics is very noticeable and look to be more then the purple....by the way i know you shouldnt do this but im out and had to try but i quickdried a joint .5 worth of purple packed it in my bong and im ripped right now and i smoke every day bout 2-3 joints a day so my tolerance is high....cant wait till they are dried all the way the right way! also she tastes so good and it is quick dried!
> 
> I plan to take clones of the pineapple before i flower and i have 12 of the random momma because i was going to run them next week remember? anyways i will probally do a SOG again next time and if i get my new light by then i will do the mommas in there 3/4 gal pots on a second shelf in the box...once i get a veg cab i will switch to straight big plants and take the self out of the flower box. since the veg cab will not need a second chamber i can use a duct muffler in it to muffle exhaust noise as it is loud. thats why i have a fishtank on top of my cabinet now plus the fish are cool to watch!!
> 
> i will put a screen up as well how far from the light should i have the screen? also what should i use for screen (types of material i can go buy to make one)


Yeah they look smaller in the extra pics you put in.. Definitely let them fill out the pots. I use kelp to help root growth. You should definitely let them hit the bottom of the pot before you go 12/12. They grow the most roots in veg . Just don't let them get too big for your cabinet.

And I use hortitrellis (plastic net) for my screen. It's not the best but it's better than nothing, really cheap, and really simple. I will be making my own out of PVC, metal hooks, and nylon string in the future though. I've just been busting my ass building a bunch of other shit, so I haven't been in the DIY mood .


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 10, 2012)

i hear ya thanks for the info thought i should wait for the roots to grow two weeks should be fine like i suggested before? also i can trim the plant if it gets to big!


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 10, 2012)

Switched from Hydro to Soil.. now I have to learn again  Going with a SOG 7 plants in the cab.
What's going on here? I'm leaning toward a diagnosis but I'd appreciate some input.



Strain(s) NL and BM
Promix Potting and Seedling mix and Coco (75% Promix) digital pH meter reads the soil pH about 7.5
Ferts - Floranova Bloom, Calmag.. 1300 PPm (starting point for my water is around 300 ppm) @ 5.8 pH
250 Watt CMH 24hrs (going 20/4 tonight)

Grazz


----------



## Trousers (Dec 10, 2012)

You can make a scrog for each plant.

Get some bamboo stakes attach them to the sides of the pot. You might want to bump out the bamboo stakes at the top of the pot maybe with some cloth so they angle away from the pot a bit. Make sure the stakes are secure. attach some screen to the top, bam, you're scrogging. You can still remove the plant and take it out for a walk if you want. There must be a diy thread about this here. 




Sr. Verde said:


> I just built tables for a tray to sit on, with a hole and bucket... but I used to use a 100mL syrenge to pull out the drained water..



D'OH.

I was just cursing myself for not lifting my plants off the ground so I can get my pump in there to remove the water when I flush.
Like an idiot I used an entire roll of paper towels to soak up the water in the trays. I have about 7 100ml syringes sitting in a drawer. I also have a big turkey baster which would work better.

What is wrong with me?

Thanks for the tip (even though I should have figured it out myself).


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 10, 2012)

ya i know i could do all that or just lst like i am doing now....grazzmon maybe your nute intake PH is too high peat moss itself is acidic and if you keep going with a low PH you might lower the PH overtime unless you put in extra dolomite lime to the mix then you might get away with the lime buffering it


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 10, 2012)

coolguy14788 said:


> ..grazzmon maybe your nute intake PH is too high


So do I need to raise the pH in the nute mix? I also seem to remember something about soil growers (I think I was a hydro snob lol.. didn't pay enough attention to the soil growers) saying that they water with plain water every other feeding. But then again, is promix considered soil?
I'm going go sit with them, fire one up and see what they have to say to me 

Grazz


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 10, 2012)

Trousers said:


> You can make a scrog for each plant.
> 
> Get some bamboo stakes attach them to the sides of the pot. You might want to bump out the bamboo stakes at the top of the pot maybe with some cloth so they angle away from the pot a bit. Make sure the stakes are secure. attach some screen to the top, bam, you're scrogging. You can still remove the plant and take it out for a walk if you want. There must be a diy thread about this here.
> 
> ...



hahahaha 

awesome. Glad to help. I've done paper towels to get that extra nute solution soaked up before. Now I just pour water over the trey and the dirty water rinses out into the bucket.


Though if you have a lot of water you might consider a hand bilge pump. Meant to pump water out of a boat. Works like a bike pump, except instead of putting air into a thing... it takes liquid out of one thing and evacuates it out of the hose .

100mL syringes can hurt after a while. Even 100mL requires 10 full syringes to clear out 1 liter of liquid. and it's 3.78L per gallon. That's 38 full 100mL syringes to evacuate 1 gallon . Or 380 10mL syringes for a gallon.


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 10, 2012)

grazz promix is a soiless mix ,never tried it but always hear good things.id say ph is a little high.


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 11, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> So do I need to raise the pH in the nute mix? I also seem to remember something about soil growers (I think I was a hydro snob lol.. didn't pay enough attention to the soil growers) saying that they water with plain water every other feeding. But then again, is promix considered soil?
> I'm going go sit with them, fire one up and see what they have to say to me
> 
> Grazz


I give my plants 500ml every 2 days in soil, and every 3rd or 4th time, I use plain water, but add maybe a few drops (yes I mean a few drops per litre) of a zyme, or feed, just so there is a tiny something in the water. Read somewhere that it's better then plain water. Can't say I can prove this, but I figure just a few drops won't affect the "clearing" effect of the water, and it's better safe then sorry.

If you are now growing in soil, check out the nutrient pH chart someone shared for me (second post down in the linked thread), it's made a real difference to my last few grows. My soil is rated at 6,2pH (biobizz light mix), and I make my mixes at 6.4-6.5 during veg, and then 6.7-6.8 during veg, allowing for the soil to lower that slightly. A lot of ppl still say they water at lower pH's in soil, but this seems to be working for me.

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/536207-i-think-toxity-perhaps-through.html -


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 11, 2012)

I do all my mixes at 6.5 and have never had a problem with lockout or toxicity. I also use dolomite lime as a buffer and all organic mix but 6.5 is where I find the best availability of all nutes.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 11, 2012)

I also vary my pH for optimal uptake.. Lower to 6.2-6.5 in veg, and higher around 6.5-6.8 in flower.. For the first couple weeks of flower, i feed and balance pH like it's still vegging. Only once I see the flowers forming do I go half / half, then I move onto full bloom nutes/bloom pH after about 3-4 weeks. They seem to like it. It keeps the plants growing foliage, filling in, and growing beefy stalks for the coming flowers.


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 12, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I also vary my pH for optimal uptake.. Lower to 6.2-6.5 in veg, and higher around 6.5-6.8 in flower.. For the first couple weeks of flower, i feed and balance pH like it's still vegging. Only once I see the flowers forming do I go half / half, then I move onto full bloom nutes/bloom pH after about 3-4 weeks. They seem to like it. It keeps the plants growing foliage, filling in, and growing beefy stalks for the coming flowers.


Yeah, what he said 

I found that below 6.5 in "true" flower stopped the plants taking up Mg, which in turn led to Nit def's. Got a lot better at 6.7, but then the soil had a build of unused nutes and I needed a little flush. Fucking Diva plants!!!


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 12, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I do all my mixes at 6.5 and have never had a problem with lockout or toxicity. I also use dolomite lime as a buffer and all organic mix but 6.5 is where I find the best availability of all nutes.


Keep forgetting to add lime, heard it is also a possible source Mag for the plants. Do you just put a sprinklng in when you mix up the soil??


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Keep forgetting to add lime, heard it is also a possible source Mag for the plants. Do you just put a sprinklng in when you mix up the soil??


Yes, but make sure you are using the correct kind of dolomite lime as there are a few that your girls wont like. I use 1tbls per gallon of soil and my girls love it.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 12, 2012)

Some pics to share.. maybe I'm over thinking it, the girls are growing nicely.. I fed them today with 6.5 pH'd tap water, I did add CalMag and Superthrive .



My Jamaican Bagseeds



Grazz


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 12, 2012)

Though I would throw up a few pics of my ladies before bed cos it's been a while.

These are the 3 ladies in my avatar pic (which were a couple of days after flip) Now nearly ready to harvest...about 2 weeks. I may flush one tommorrow and chop it down in a week so I have some nice dry budd for new years


----------



## justperception (Dec 13, 2012)

^How tall is your box Hetty?


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 13, 2012)

ok so i have final weight update...pineapple weighed in at 28.3g dried and the purple came in at 20.4 dried. my random mommas roots found the bottom of the pot 3 days ago and the pineapple momma found the bottom today going to wait one day or so then top them. once they recover i will flower! my weight was low of the GPW scale only .2GPW but it was only a 6 week long flower and i got more than i thought i was going too nextime i do a sog i will go with double the plants but hopefully i will not have to do sog again and i can stay doing two big plants!


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 13, 2012)

its 140cm or 4.5ft tall, and 30x30 or 2x2, just a baby, but plenty enough for me. I can take the light up about another 6", and plan to go for 2 slightly bigger Cheese plants next time. They are seedlings at the mo, just getting their first set of real leaves


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 13, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Yeah, what he said
> 
> I found that below 6.5 in "true" flower stopped the plants taking up Mg, which in turn led to Nit def's. Got a lot better at 6.7, but then the soil had a build of unused nutes and I needed a little flush. Fucking Diva plants!!!



Good point. I flush every 1.5 months just to get any salts out of the soil mix. I think it's healthier that way for the roots.


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 14, 2012)

Grazzmon said:


> Some pics to share.. maybe I'm over thinking it, the girls are growing nicely.. I fed them today with 6.5 pH'd tap water, I did add CalMag and Superthrive .
> 
> My Jamaican Bagseeds
> 
> Grazz


How much longer you planning on vegging them? I'm guessing not much longer??


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 15, 2012)

Which ones? The Ja bagseed I'm letting go for a bit, the girls in the cab will be going 12/12 soon, I fimmed them the other day and want to let them adjust first..

Grazz


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 15, 2012)

The jam bagseed, I presume they are in the box they will finish and flower in?? Just wondering how packed you can get them in there under your 250. I have 2 Budhha cheese seedlings i'm vegging under CFL's and will put them under the 250 in about 10 days when I harvest. I plan to top them once, then use string to train 2 of the top 4 stems, and veg for a couple of weeks before flipping, hopefully ending up with 4 evenish cola's on each plant, with an overall plant height of about 2 foot


----------



## brettsog (Dec 16, 2012)

you should give mainlining a go i have done it my ak48, i got 4 main colas that look almost identical and she stands at 2' exactly




looking good so far. been flowering about a fortnight  hoping she fattens up a lot more


----------



## drgrowshit (Dec 16, 2012)

View attachment 2444274my 250 action


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 16, 2012)

brettsog said:


> you should give mainlining a go i have done it my ak48, i got 4 main colas that look almost identical and she stands at 2' exactly
> 
> View attachment 2444239View attachment 2444240
> 
> ...


That's nice looking already for 2 weeks...and that plant shape is exactly what I am headng for, but thought mainlining was something skag heads do? How do you do that, obviously some form of topping early on, which is what I am planning. I then find you have 2 shoots from the top node, and 2 from the next node down, which grow at similar heights. I plan to just tie down the upper 2 and control them till they all grow at the same height.

How many nodes high do you let them grow before flipping? Roughly. That about a 8-10litre pot?


----------



## brettsog (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks man, she is ak so should be finished in 48 days  14 down about 34 to go 

there is a mainlining thread.

but this requires topping back to the very bottom node and letting it grow out a bit the topping each of those tops and letting em grow and so on and so forth. on the thread there is a 16 top plant with 16 almost identical tops. madness. it took a little longer to veg but gave my others a chance to catch up a bit.

it is just topping but in a very specific way so each top is coming from the same node so essentially they all grow identically because they all originate in the same place


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 16, 2012)

thanks for that, i'll find the thread shortly.

I have a strawberry cough plant that is gonna be a week or 2 ahead of the Blue Cheese i'm germing, so may have a real play with that. They will all be topped, but maybe a bot more on the S-cough.

I'm gonna try and get my 2 buddha cheese under the 250 soon, and hopefully have them looking like your beauty


----------



## brettsog (Dec 16, 2012)

the clone i took off of that particular plant is doing really well. i flowered at about 3" and she took a bit longer to start flower compared to her mother but she is 1' tall now and looking to be one main cola  ill chuck a few pics up later once the kids have gone home.

ive been smoking a bit of luton cheese the last couple days and its by far one of the best tasting and smelling bud i have smoked in a long time


----------



## brettsog (Dec 16, 2012)

pics as promised in order, amnesia, ak48 & clone of ak48, white widow and a frosty budshot and last is ak47 auto accidentally topped

View attachment 2444626View attachment 2444628View attachment 2444630View attachment 2444633View attachment 2444634View attachment 2444636


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 16, 2012)

nice budporn!


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 16, 2012)

nice going brettsog, i likes it. Before I flip my 3 strains, I will be takng a load of clones, and the best ones will become the next 8-10 plants to veg, and the rest will just be thrown in the spaces in my 2 tents in tiny pots as soon as they root.

Had to buy some North Lights this weekend, really strong, but hydro, and apparently no flush....so harsh. Only has to last a week though as I chop the first of 3 tommorrow


----------



## brettsog (Dec 16, 2012)

the luton cheese i bought was still wet to the point where my fingers stuck together when stripping the bud down to make a joint, left it in my little wooden rolling box over night and voila, bone dry and stinky


----------



## ace720 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yeah looking good there brettsog


----------



## brettsog (Dec 16, 2012)

cheers guys. its a shame the missus has got fed up with it being indoors, i think ive got the environment dialled in finally, it would have just been a case of finding a nice 8 week flower heavy yeilding/hitting strain and id have been set, now i need to find a decent outdoor strain that wont rot in the uk weather and will clone easy as i dont like buying packs of seeds, i feel like they cost far too much. (<<<<<<<<<<<< single seed buyer)

anyone wanna take guesses on my yeild. got probably another 8-10 weeks on the amnesia and 6 or so on the ak48, they arent stretching anymore so they are at final height. im kinda aiming at 2 on each of the bigger plants and maybe 1&1/2 between the rest so about 5 1/2oz is my aim whether i get there or not is the real question

also im actually looking forward to making some hash this time, i made some canna butter last time, as nice as it was it just tasted like damp bud which wasnt very nice, the high was awesome, would rather a smoke. ive seen a tutorial on here where some used 100g of wet frozen trim and got 2g of nice looking golden hash using an electric whisk and ice in a bowl with water, might give it a try


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2012)

Top view of my dinafem cheese. She's got 32 days left. Her top is 3 inches wide already. This pic was from 3 days ago.


----------



## brettsog (Dec 16, 2012)

that is a nice looking cola man. buds look like they are filling up already.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 16, 2012)

brettsog said:


> that is a nice looking cola man. buds look like they are filling up already.


Thanks I'll try getting some better shots tomorrow they are sleeping. 

She is so frosty already! It's going to be a nice after new years treat for sure.


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 17, 2012)

OK, my turn for a little budd porn. Just chopped down the 1st of 3 ladies, and after much pessimism on the yield over the last week, I have been pleasantly surprised. I don't weigh wet, I think it would be potentially depressing, but i've been growing this strain for a year and pretty good at estimating the dry weight of each (very dense) nugg. Looking at the plant growing I thought 16-20g dry, but now think 25-28 dry. Would love to get an ounce from each plant, thats 3 z's for me's 

The other 2 ladies will also have had an extra week under the 250, and an extra 4 days of pure water, so hopefully they will be banging. 3 or 4 colas have already got too heavy for the stems and have gone horizontal.

Oh, those budds are on 2 A4 pieces of paper


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 17, 2012)

I had to instantly delete those two posts due to some sensitive info in the pics lol. My camera is out of battery, and will have to take some more pics tomorrow.

In the meantime, here are some pics of my seedlings-

2 Buddha Cheese
1 Strawberry cough
5 Blue Cheese

In a week when I harvest my next 2 plants, the cheese seedlings will go into 6.5litre pots, be vegged and trimmed for a couple of weeks and the 250, then flipped at about 12" with 4 main stems...or that's the plan

The rest will be vegged under the CFL for another 3-4 weeks, then repotted into 7.5's, vegged under a 400 for a week or 2 and then flipped.

ROLL ON MARCH!!!

Also just for fun, the plate of cheesy chips soaked in gravy I had for munch when I got in from work


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 17, 2012)

so i flipped my plants the other night seems to be doing ok pineapple was getting a deficiency in the small pot but has been fixed since moving to the bigger pot PH might have been off before who knows will get pic up soon as they start looking different then before....cant wait for those pre-flowers to come in


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 18, 2012)

maybe a pH issue, but you have to remember that re-pottiing means fresh soil with fresh nutes to be used up


----------



## Masonic72 (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey all 
I have a few questions ,if yall would help . Im wanting to switch to a 250watt hid/hps .all my previous grows have been cfl . So ive been looking at HTG brand http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTGSupply-Ultimate-250w-HPS-&-MH-Grow-Light.asp
or even maybe something off fleebay. Or better yet what would you guys sugest for a lamp brand or otherwise? Or would it be just as good if i just got hps and veg with cfl? 
Also id like to ask about a scrubber ,from my homework it looks to be a bit pricey what are you guys useing thats cost efective ? id rather buy one as a kit with the proper inline fan . 
My tent is 32inx32in x 72in . 
My org plan was to just run duct to pump out up through the chemney with no scrubber but after looking i think ill need to just scrub the air and pump it out .
So i guess my questions are... what equipment do you guys recomend as far a cost effectivness ? im just having a hard time finding the gear i need that doesnt seem way over priced or overkill for what my setup really needs? This is a great thread spent alot of time reading but mostly looking at tent setups to see whats working for you guys. 
thanks all really +rep


----------



## Trousers (Dec 19, 2012)

I buy most of my stuff from HTG. My 250 is from them as is my carbon filter.
My big carbon filter in my tent lasted 2.5 years.

I would get that setup with a cooled reflector, fan and filter.

My set up in my tent is filter up top
air goes >filter>reflector>out tent>fan>exhaust

Their smallest 4" fan filter combo will work for you. 
The hps will produce more weed and more smell than your cfl setup.

(in my opinion HID produced weed is much better than cfl)


----------



## kinetic (Dec 19, 2012)

I got my 250 from HTG as well. Came with an HPS and a CMH. Ive had it a few years with no issues.


----------



## Masonic72 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks fellas !!


----------



## LoopmantrA (Dec 20, 2012)

well dudes n' dudettes,that's it.
after 117 days,here are the results of my first indoor grow under a 250w MH/HPS

first one

and it's cola,saved for the very end



second one


and hung for dryin'

you can zoom in pictures if u like,for better clarity


and....that's about it,rlly...
guess i'll be hanging with the 400W-ers,from now on,'cuz I bought that xtra 150w MH,as mentioned before...
bid u farewell,keep growing,and stay beautiful,happy,healthy and FAT !

Oh,and a quick question-that MH 150w reflector is for 4200k phillips bulb...is that OK temp. for veggin' (mind u,I would still use the regular 250w MH,which is a bit higher,if i'm not mistakin')??


----------



## ace720 (Dec 20, 2012)

What's up loop man
Beautiful grow


----------



## LoopmantrA (Dec 20, 2012)

tnx....
that was just warmin' up
never did an indoor before-not that the outdoors were PRO...xD
but I feel rdy now..
next on the menu
GHS 'el Nino' and probably MANDALA 'satori'...


----------



## justperception (Dec 21, 2012)

White widow, 2nd week flower,hesi nutrients, 250 mh will change soon to philips son-t 250,
Kept it a lil' to close to the bulb as you can see


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 21, 2012)

justperception said:


> View attachment 2451040View attachment 2451041View attachment 2451042View attachment 2451043View attachment 2451045
> White widow, 2nd week flower,hesi nutrients, 250 mh will change soon to philips son-t 250,
> Kept it a lil' to close to the bulb as you can see


Hate to say it, but it looks like you are about to be raped by spider mites, I know I've been battling with them on and off for a year.

I may be wrong but i'm 99% sure. Anyone else want to chip in??


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 21, 2012)

@hetty maybe im just not seeing it which pic?or all of them?
looks like it will yield good if you keep it up healthy tops.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 21, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> @hetty maybe im just not seeing it which pic?or all of them?
> looks like it will yield good if you keep it up healthy tops.


I was thinking the same thing but maybe it's just my stoned ass not seeing it.


----------



## justperception (Dec 22, 2012)

WTF??
Why? What should I do?
You guys are seriously freaking me out right now.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

justperception said:


> View attachment 2451040View attachment 2451041View attachment 2451042View attachment 2451043View attachment 2451045
> White widow, 2nd week flower,hesi nutrients, 250 mh will change soon to philips son-t 250,
> Kept it a lil' to close to the bulb as you can see


Looks fine to me!


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> Hate to say it, but it looks like you are about to be raped by spider mites, I know I've been battling with them on and off for a year.
> 
> I may be wrong but i'm 99% sure. Anyone else want to chip in??


may i ask where you see spider mites? they leave white dots on the plants surface from sucking the sap out of a part of the leaf and i cant see any white spots and im straight as a brand new arrow right now! not only do i know this from reading but i have had them too! if you do get them i used this stuff called captain jacks dead bug brew suppose to be organic and works for spider mites very well i buy the concentrate and mix myself for outdoor growing! also you can turn the leaf over and look really really close and you can see a small thing moving on the underpart of the leaves if you use pesticides of anykind though i would make sure you give them a shower at some point to wash off the pesticide as the rain in nature does this outdoors also i would put pesticides on plants not much older than yours week 3 the lastest after that i think buds to big to chance it being inside the buds


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 22, 2012)

here is some pics of the girls the smaller one is pineapple the other random clone from this summer


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 22, 2012)

here is spider mite damage althought this pic is a overrun leaf these are the spots to look for


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 22, 2012)

justperception said:


> View attachment 2451040View attachment 2451041View attachment 2451042View attachment 2451043View attachment 2451045
> White widow, 2nd week flower,hesi nutrients, 250 mh will change soon to philips son-t 250,
> Kept it a lil' to close to the bulb as you can see


is it just me or should he be pruning the bottom of those plants off? i would but thats me any input people? i mean i put my light meter at the base of my plants and it gets a 5 on my light meter with scale 1-10 and my plants only a 10 inches or so his looks to be three feet!


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 22, 2012)

OK, my bad. The second pic seemed to have a yellow circle top right, and the third one, with the leaf damage, that looks similar to when I had mites bad and they had really stripped certain leaves. Do you know how that particular damage was caused? 

As I said, I wasn't 100%, but if you don't know where that leaf damage came from, do nothing, but be vigilant to see if it spreads


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 22, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> OK, my bad. The second pic seemed to have a yellow circle top right, and the third one, with the leaf damage, that looks similar to when I had mites bad and they had really stripped certain leaves. Do you know how that particular damage was caused?
> 
> As I said, I wasn't 100%, but if you don't know where that leaf damage came from, do nothing, but be vigilant to see if it spreads


Looks like some burn damage from heat to me. I think his foilage was too close to the light..


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 22, 2012)

Oh and sorry if i freaked you out, just trying to give warning not freak you out...hope i didn't kill your buzz


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 22, 2012)

On a happier note, here are some pics of this weeks harvest, and 2 of the 3 plants that created it. One plant was chopped a few days earlier, and if you can tell the plants drying in the rack are split into 3. the one vertically was the one cut down early, and has less budd (due to drying) then the 2 others.

This is my first harvest that has gone through the whole flower period under the 250, and hoping to get an ounce off each lady dry


----------



## ace720 (Dec 22, 2012)

That's what's up Hettman


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> OK, my bad. The second pic seemed to have a yellow circle top right, and the third one, with the leaf damage, that looks similar to when I had mites bad and they had really stripped certain leaves. Do you know how that particular damage was caused?
> 
> As I said, I wasn't 100%, but if you don't know where that leaf damage came from, do nothing, but be vigilant to see if it spreads


i see the spot you are talking about in pic two was like wheres waldo! i dont think it is anything to worry about but if you can find that leaf look underneath to try and find those tiny fuckers if there are any! ive had spot before that looked like mite but didnt have any at all


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 22, 2012)

Hettyman said:


> On a happier note, here are some pics of this weeks harvest, and 2 of the 3 plants that created it. One plant was chopped a few days earlier, and if you can tell the plants drying in the rack are split into 3. the one vertically was the one cut down early, and has less budd (due to drying) then the 2 others.
> 
> This is my first harvest that has gone through the whole flower period under the 250, and hoping to get an ounce off each lady dry


those looking tasty as fuck man! cool how you got a top like that what did you do for technique? did you top right before flowering like same day or next day? i would do this but height restrictions suck and lst is only way for me im doing 4 plants next run and prob gonna keep going with 4 as i have a good clone suppler now and they are cheap and no problems with them at all


----------



## Hettyman (Dec 23, 2012)

They were vegged for 6-7 weeks from clone, under CFL's, and did one top at about week 4, and then another at week 7, this time topping any upper branches that looked old enough to be topped. They are the 3 plants in my avatar, and that pic was just at the point of turning 12/12. I was expecting them to double in height, but they were so mature, they hardly grew at all at the start of flower, and just went to budd sites in days. This was not how I expected/planned them to turn out, thought they would be similar but bigger. Other then that they sorted themselves out during flower, I don't like to stress them, and not too bothered about pop corn budds. I did have a little tidy up of the undercarriage (  ) half way through flower, just picking the tiny lower budds on each stem with finger and thumb...but this was more to help lower humidity and allow better airflow through the canopy

And thanks everyone for the likes and comments....seriously, if this grow didn't turn out, I was gonna quit....looks like I don't have to now


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 24, 2012)

well glad your happy with what ya did because in the end thats all that matters keep growing dank!


----------



## coolguy14788 (Dec 24, 2012)

so i am a week into the flowering process and i have taken my first round of pruning for airflow and light penetration took about a cereal bowl full of clipping from the random momma and not much from the pineapple as it had not been as big as the other one. might do another round of trimming at week 2 we will see as time goes on here not much light getting to the base of the plants. im getting A 3 on my meter 1-10 scale if bottom buds aren't very big will probably do a multi harvest from these as in take the colas at like 7 weeks then let the rest go another 2 weeks to fatten up more we will wait and see


----------



## kinetic (Dec 24, 2012)

View attachment 2453862
One WW x BB and one mystery seed.
Just flipped to 12/12 going to switch to the hps in a couple of days.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 24, 2012)

Grazzmas Eve Pics..

SOG.. 5 NL and 2 MM (went 12/12 two days ago)


Mothers in Bloom


Way too many Clones.. 


Jamaican Bagseed (I'll be cloning these soon to sex them)


A little Grazzmas Party gear .. NL left of the Bic.. MM to the right and the second pic 



Merry Christmas 250 Club.. may all of your seeds sprout, your colas be numerous and all of your mason jars be full .

Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 24, 2012)

nice nugs!


----------



## ace720 (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey anybody hear about the yield on the CHEMDOG ? I got a GRANDOGGY PURP going and I keep reading about and seeing the grandaddypurp 
Yield ain't really shit and I was hoping the CHEM wasn't the same because two plants together that don't yield together is not that good. 
So if someone know something let me know. This plant is nice and stinky tho  
I also got a G13 pineapple ex. In veg to. I put both in the coco at the same time hoping that at lest one of them open but shit they both pop,
the G13 a week after the grandoggy. So I don't know I got two plants and really just need one.


----------



## ace720 (Dec 24, 2012)

Sorry guys I ramble when I talk sometimes.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Dec 24, 2012)

ace720 said:


> Hey anybody hear about the yield on the CHEMDOG ? I got a GRANDOGGY PURP going and I keep reading about and seeing the grandaddypurp
> Yield ain't really shit and I was hoping the CHEM wasn't the same because two plants together that don't yield together is not that good.
> So if someone know something let me know. This plant is nice and stinky tho
> I also got a G13 pineapple ex. In veg to. I put both in the coco at the same time hoping that at lest one of them open but shit they both pop,
> the G13 a week after the grandoggy. So I don't know I got two plants and really just need one.


Chem strains usually yield generously, the real weight doesn't start packing on til the end tho in my experience.


----------



## ace720 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks that's good to hear, I know this thing got crazy roots.


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 24, 2012)

gdp is not too bad on yeild and spliff is right most chem strains do yeild nice,not blue dream nice but good. i do like chem 91


----------



## justperception (Dec 25, 2012)

Do you guys keep fans on during dark period?

[video=youtube;pbABFayehfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pbABFayehfo&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
That's taken today
White whidow, 3rd week veg 250mh


----------



## ace720 (Dec 25, 2012)

Yup I always keep my fan on and the air moving.


----------



## ace720 (Dec 25, 2012)

Wow this fucking GRANDDOGY is really starting to stink up my house  
I came home today and the whole place smelled skunk and this thing only in week 3 
of veg. Well I had to hook the Ol'can filter up and now its cool. Geez I can't wait tell 
flower now I hope I get some color and a really stinky one lol


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 27, 2012)

this ladybug flew on me a few days ago so i put em in the garden and today i put a couple drops of water on a leaf and it walked to it and drank it.pretty cool.


----------



## ace720 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hey CBT ya plants looking nice and green


----------



## ace720 (Dec 27, 2012)

Wow where did everyone else go !?!


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 27, 2012)

We went and smoked a bowl and hid from the sheriff


----------



## ace720 (Dec 27, 2012)

Lol hell yeah I hear that


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 27, 2012)

What ya been up to ace? Have a good xmas?


----------



## ace720 (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey my Xmas was good thanks for asking


----------



## ace720 (Dec 28, 2012)

My setup
GRANDOGGYPURP in the big pot 
PINEAPPLE EX in the small pot


----------



## ace720 (Dec 28, 2012)

In going to repot the PE tomorrow I was just being a little lazy


----------



## Xrangex (Dec 28, 2012)

ace720 said:


> My setup
> GRANDOGGYPURP in the big pot
> PINEAPPLE EX in the small pot


Looks great man, you grown P ex yet?


----------



## ace720 (Dec 28, 2012)

No not yet 
I know its still in veg but I don't think I like it. 
The roots are growing really slow an I can't smell the damn thing. lol
This is only one plant tho and I can't speak for the PE as a whole.


----------



## Xrangex (Dec 28, 2012)

ace720 said:


> No not yet
> I know its still in veg but I don't think I like it.
> The roots are growing really slow an I can't smell the damn thing. lol
> This is only one plant tho and I can't speak for the PE as a whole.


Either way, looks good man. Got some 3 under a 150w hps lol, I dont think there's a club for 150 though
View attachment 2458817


----------



## ace720 (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh that's cool you can still get some good meds out of that.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2012)

Super skunk came down this morning. New years eve night is gonna be epic 

View attachment 2459231

156.2 wet yay! Look at that big ol cola hehe


----------



## ace720 (Dec 29, 2012)

That looks sweet giggles
How is that skunk smelling,really stinky?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2012)

ace720 said:


> That looks sweet giggles
> How is that skunk smelling,really stinky?


Let me put it this way. I have it in one of my drying closets and I can smell it everywhere in my main floor and it's 1200 sq ft lol.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 29, 2012)

I thought about growing the super skunk, instead of trying to find a regular skunk..

How did she grow?


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> I thought about growing the super skunk, instead of trying to find a regular skunk..
> 
> How did she grow?


Absolutely amazing. She was super easy and took a beating. I threw everything I could at her and she just kept taking it. I was impressed with this strain. It's a quick flower and really packs on the weight quick. I really didn't expect that much weight by how much bud there was but they are like fucking rocks. Shit is just glistening in resin. It got clear down onto the fan leaves.

I can't wait to smoke her. I had a test bud a week ago and damn. Going to be a very good new year for me 

I've got just a regular skunk coming in about 18 days behind her. I'll grab some pics of her and show you the difference between the two.


----------



## ace720 (Dec 29, 2012)

What breeder the super skunk from?
I have some PURE AK & CCRITICAL + 
I hope one of them is nice and stinky. Lol


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2012)

ace720 said:


> What breeder the super skunk from?
> I have some PURE AK & CCRITICAL +
> I hope one of them is nice and stinky. Lol


They are from white label. They are a side company of sensi seeds but a lot cheaper. I've had really good look with there genetics.


----------



## kinetic (Dec 29, 2012)

I have one stretchy bitch and another much more compact one going. Not sure why they took such different forms seeing how soil, h2o and environment are the same.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2012)

kinetic said:


> I have one stretchy bitch and another much more compact one going. Not sure why they took such different forms seeing how soil, h2o and environment are the same.


Different pheno's bro, I've had lots of plants do this. Exact same strain but one was short and compact and the other was tall as shit. Sometimes they tend to take more of a indica/sativa side then others it just depends. I've had a few pheno's I wish I could of held onto.


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 29, 2012)

giggles26 said:


> I've had a few pheno's I wish I could of held onto.


The reason i want to try tissue culture.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2012)

cbtbudz said:


> The reason i want to try tissue culture.


I'd like to try it but I'd prob fuck it up lol. It would be nice though.


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 29, 2012)

lol my first clone atempt did not work,and now 100%. we just have to get over the learning curve.


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 29, 2012)

Lol my first clones well they were lets just say not pretty haha. I've been using the learning curve since high school haha.


----------



## justperception (Dec 30, 2012)

WW around week 4 still under mh, looking good for first grow no?


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 30, 2012)

very good.by the pic you wuoldnt be able to tell first timer .


----------



## ace720 (Dec 30, 2012)

justperception said:


> View attachment 2459980View attachment 2459981View attachment 2459982View attachment 2459983
> WW around week 4 still under mh, looking good for first grow no?


Yeah they are looking damn good for your first grow.


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 30, 2012)

OG kush from reserva prada topped for 4, under 250w mh/hps just over a week into 12/12, now 6.5 weeks old. She was way over-ferted from the start by adding too much bloodmeal and/or worm humus, but iy dosn't seem to have affected growth too much. too much nitrogen proves alot better then too little i think, newer growth looking a bit better tho.
Tied each cola out to each corner of the tent to allow light in the middle and lower parts, very amatuer job of it i know haha. hoping for 2-3 oz from this girl 
I'll keep updating here as she flowers on.. no journal going as i just had this seen knocking around doing nothing.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Dec 30, 2012)

What are you feeding her? She doesn't seem too stoked about her uptake/transpiration..

Leaves on the bottom seem crispy, like magnesium deficiency. Possibly due to pH imbalance, or likely due to a lack of magnesium in your water.. 

I'm going to say pH imbalance because it looks like your getting burn/curl on the tips.. Even though it doesn't look like excessive nitrogen (usually see burns and tip curl from too much N)... So that leads me to believe something is wrong with your pH.







Just trying to help.

ps: just read the description and saw you said too much N. That makes sense, but if your plant was truly maxing out on the N uptake the leaves would be much darker. I think your misreading pH imbalance as N burn.


----------



## ace720 (Dec 30, 2012)

I agree ^^^


----------



## ace720 (Dec 30, 2012)

Well I said yesterday that I don't know if I like the pineapple ex but when I open my tent today I was like wow 
This fuckin thing grow like 2 in in one day. It got so big in one day it looks like its gonna taken over the tent 
from my pore little GRANDOGGYPURP. I was thinking it was going to be the other way because the PE was 
A week behind ..... But what the hell. I'm going to put them in 12/12 tomorrow.


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 31, 2012)

Sr. Verde said:


> What are you feeding her? She doesn't seem too stoked about her uptake/transpiration..
> 
> Leaves on the bottom seem crispy, like magnesium deficiency. Possibly due to pH imbalance, or likely due to a lack of magnesium in your water..
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input my man, she is 100% overfed and has been from the start. The damage you see is actually chlorosis. The soil contains fish, blood and bonemeal, plagron worm humus, perlite and epsom salts all mixed into a regular, mild nutrient potting up soil, trouble is i added too much of one of these organic ingrediants.
up to around a week ago i have fed nothing but 6.5 ph water all the way through, and with the soil acting as a buffer also, i'd have to disagree with the ph being out. i added 1/2 strength bio bloom just last week with having switched to flower. Bio bloom is 2.0 - 6.0 - 3.5.
Here is a pic from early on when the overfeeding damage was at it's worst with the plant being so young...


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 1, 2013)

New Year Pics..

NL & MM SOG 2 weeks @ 12/12.. this is my first SOG, 7 plants in a 2X4 cab under 250 watt CMH. I'm thinking I might want to journal this one.  



Ex-Mothers at 3 weeks 12/12 




Happy New Year 250 Gal and Guys!! 

Grazz


----------



## ace720 (Jan 1, 2013)

Ya plants looking happy and beautiful GRAZZ  
Nice work


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Ace..


----------



## cbtbudz (Jan 1, 2013)

first 2 bluelarry 
last 2 sfv og x willie nelson
both real frosty with good time to go


----------



## ace720 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow nice and healthy cbt 
Looking really good.


----------



## brettsog (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey guys. plants are looking good. sorry i aint been on. aint had internet for a while. being put on friday. will upload a few pics then. im gonna be chopping my first plant around the 20th so looking good


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2013)

What up guys. How is everyone? 

Just ordered myself a whole new setup. A 4x4x7 tent with 600w hps,435cfm hurricane fan, 4" inline fan for intake,tower fan, and carbon filter. Should be fun


----------



## ace720 (Jan 3, 2013)

The 600s are really fun. Got me one too,still have to get a tent.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 3, 2013)

Ya I'm excited. I just went all out and got the better of everything instead of going cheap. 

I'm excited to try to up my GPW. I was getting almost .6 a watt with the 250 so I'm ready to step up my game.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jan 3, 2013)

whoa whoa there guys,i just went into my local hydrostore and was checking on 600 setups.are we all thinking same thing? what was the price on that giggles.


----------



## Noob187 (Jan 5, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What up guys. How is everyone?
> 
> Just ordered myself a whole new setup. A 4x4x7 tent with 600w hps,435cfm hurricane fan, 4" inline fan for intake,tower fan, and carbon filter. Should be fun


Sounds good, I got a 600 but scared to turn it on  I'm using 400w mode lately, cause I also got a bigger space, still use the old box for veg though. 

I donated my 250w light to a closet grower, who didn't really have the funds to buy the gear but had the time and passion to grow his own meds.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 5, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> whoa whoa there guys,i just went into my local hydrostore and was checking on 600 setups.are we all thinking same thing? what was the price on that giggles.


Haha all us growers think a like! Always trying to take it to the next level 

It ran me 203 for ballast,cool tube,timer,hps bulb,mh bulb and ratchet light hangers. Its suppose to all be here by tuTuesday and im so ready to get it up and running


----------



## coolguy14788 (Jan 6, 2013)

here is an update 3 weeks in they grew taller then expected so will prob do a chop at 6 weeks or so depending on trics and leave the bottom half of the plant another couple weeks to fatten up what do you guys think?


----------



## coreyedinburgh (Jan 6, 2013)

hey great thread I bought a 250w hps for this grow and loving every minute of it ,got a psychosis clone i think i'm gonna scrog next, so i'll be keeping up. got some auto sweet tooth under one just now and it's making me a happy man  keep up the good work people


----------



## 10acjed (Jan 6, 2013)

Whats up everyone.. Happy New Year..



coolguy14788 said:


> here is an update 3 weeks in they grew taller then expected so will prob do a chop at 6 weeks or so depending on trics and leave the bottom half of the plant another couple weeks to fatten up what do you guys think?


I had mixed results, I cut the tops and let the lower growth fill in. 1 plant was good, the other two were so-so. The lower growth may have matured too long, kinda started looking a little funky about a week after I cut the tops, and the result is not comparable to the other from same plant.. Just lacks flavor, smell and potency..
I would suggest focusing on your tops, say the top 6 - 8" and when they are ready chop and evaluate the lower growth... If your lower growth looks mature and has amber/cloudy trichs I would just cut them.
Be sure you let the calyx's swell up too, you will notice them starting to look as if they are swallowing the orange hairs, that is when you know the flower is ready.

Make a separate jar for all the lower popcorn growth. It wont seem like anything special at the time being you will have big full kolas, but its still going to be quality herb for you..

Use it for some brownies or cookies to share with your friends, make some hash, or just stash it away for a rainy day.


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jan 6, 2013)

Think my RP og is done stretching, looking forward to the buds. I swear every RP or DNA gear I run always turns into a huge kush bush!

Donating the pineapple express and a 150w hps later today to some patients in need, hopefully the universe rewards me with an extra bountiful crop!


----------



## cbtbudz (Jan 6, 2013)

thats right jj. did same w my 150whps and a few clones.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 9, 2013)

SOG at 3 1/2 weeks or so...lol



Ex-Mama's 4 1/2 weeks.. or so.



Grazz


----------



## kinetic (Jan 10, 2013)

A little 250W love, Unknown strain, I don't believe the source of the seed. Haven't been real happy with it except the dark green foilage. I'm doing what I can with this stretchy bitch. Small Backround is ww x bb, same gene pool as my last tent grow. (the yellow on this is from the hps leaking out the front of the tent, the foilage is green on that as well.) 

(two weeks from flip)


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 12, 2013)

I wanna get down with the club?

I just got my CT recommendation, I'm legal and loving it!


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> I wanna get down with the club?
> 
> I just got my CT recommendation, I'm legal and loving it!


Welcome to the club man


----------



## ace720 (Jan 12, 2013)

Yeah PJ welcome to the 250  
Now get to planting lol


----------



## ace720 (Jan 12, 2013)

And how is every one?
Remember I said I don't like the PINAPPLE EX, well I changed my mind lol
I do like it now and I'm loving how its growing.
Its taking over my tent from the GRANDOGGY PURP and its "suppose" to be a week behind.Its even got a lil skunky smell to it now. I can't wait till the flowers start coming in


----------



## justperception (Jan 12, 2013)

Hello guys,
Update on my garden
White widow, 250w mh, end of 5th week flower, hesi nutes,
I'm a big believer in keeping the light close as possible so there is a little leaf damage on the tallest colas, but rest is healty and kicking.
Since it's my first grow, big question is how do I know when to harvest? 
Peace


----------



## ace720 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey looking good JP 
https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/516184-trichomes-harvesting.html
Here is to help you with harvest
And you Should get some air under them baby's to


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 12, 2013)

ace720 said:


> And how is every one?
> Remember I said I don't like the PINAPPLE EX, well I changed my mind lol
> I do like it now and I'm loving how its growing.
> Its taking over my tent from the GRANDOGGY PURP and its "suppose" to be a week behind.Its even got a lil skunky smell to it now. I can't wait till the flowers start coming in


I'm doing good bro. How you doing?


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 13, 2013)

I got a question... what would someone do if say the pistils and trichomes don't match in maturity??? Like, the pistils are all still snow white, but the trichomes are all nice and milky?
Say, F it and chop chop chop? Or keep flushing until who knows when?

and yes, they're under a 250HPS and in their 8th week of flower.


----------



## justperception (Jan 13, 2013)

What kind of microscope is best for trichomes? Is 60x-100x too much?


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 13, 2013)

SOG 4 weeks.. Actually it's an SOG/LST and I'm really liking the looks of this method of flowering . 



Flowering Moms.. 5 weeks. I kept looking in on these and they always seemed to be thirsty, well somehow the probe for the thermometer had gotten dislodged. The temp was about 91*f.. yeah, that'll make them thirsty . I fixed the probe and added a fan that draws from the floor level and now I'm back to 80*.. you can see in the pics that they were a little stressed.. I'll get some pics in a few days to compare. (The tops started leaning so I've started weaving the web..lol. )



Grazz


----------



## ace720 (Jan 13, 2013)

Whats up giggles? I'm good bro 
Just planted a PRUE AK  
Gonna see how stinky it can get


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Whats up giggles? I'm good bro
> Just planted a PRUE AK
> Gonna see how stinky it can get


Glad to hear that bro. Make sure you got that carbon filter going don't need no knocks at your door lol. 

What breeder?


----------



## ace720 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah I know right. Lol I got a good can filter this time 
And the PURE AK from female seeds 
Supposed to be just a good 48 from nirvana


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ah the ak48 from nirvana? I've grown that. It's a good stable strain. Very hardy easy to grow plant.


----------



## ace720 (Jan 13, 2013)

How was the smoke?
Yield?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2013)

Didn't really care for the smoke. I mean it was alright but nothing special. 

Yield was good though. I vegged for 45 days and then flowered and it was right around 3 ozs with some training.


----------



## ace720 (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh I don't like the sounds of that


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ah I wouldn't worry to much about it. I'm what you like to call a pot snob and I look a lot into the taste and shit. It was good smoke but I've deff had a lot better.


----------



## ace720 (Jan 13, 2013)

Do it smell really strong after cure?


----------



## 10acjed (Jan 14, 2013)

Whats up everyone...

Donated my 4 tube t5 to a friend along with some of my seed stash. Got some organic soil from a local nursery, just a mix of bark/composte/peat/perlite/sand, no nutes or time release crap, going to use the FN I have left.
Just doing 1 or 2 plants in 3 gal pots, going to veg for 2 - 3 weeks max and switch. 

Wondering when to start nutes, should I wait til week 3 or so?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 14, 2013)

If your soil doesn't have a nutrient base then I'd start 1/4 feeding after a week or so, personally. As soon as it starts growing it's first true node.. Then be going like 3/4 feeding 3-4 weeks in and go full feed once it starts getting a little bigger.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Do it smell really strong after cure?


Has a good smell yes.


----------



## Clemons3ea (Jan 14, 2013)

*

ill share anymore information i find that will help.and please share any information you have..thanks






*


----------



## ace720 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey giggles I got admit I'm kinda discouraged now so 
I had to plant a CRITICAL JACK to this is going to be for 
My next grow and I don't want to put all my eggs in one 
Basket. I should have just not been a cheap ass and got 
The real AK47, but you get what you pay for I guess


----------



## ace720 (Jan 14, 2013)

Next time I order I am going to get the real deal 
AK47 & JACK HERE


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2013)

Clemons3ea said:


> *
> 
> ill share anymore information i find that will help.and please share any information you have..thanks
> 
> ...


Stop spamming threads please.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Next time I order I am going to get the real deal
> AK47 & JACK HERE


The Jack herer is a lovely plant and I love the smoke.


----------



## ace720 (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah damn seed cost $230 though


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2013)

230$?!? Jesus christ where are you buying those things from? The moon!?!

My 10 regular jacks were 120$. I would never pay 230$ for some beans. That's just ridiculous. 

If I could get 230$ for my beans I'd start breeding more lol. I can get hundreds of beans from one plant and only so much bud. Hmm maybe it's time to start up my breeding again


----------



## ace720 (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol yeah I know 
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds-jack-herer/prod_2415.html


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2013)

Here bro get these. 

https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/white-label-jack-herer/prod_3051.html

I grow white label all the time they are a sister company of sensi seeds but half the price. They have stable genetics and I've had great results with them.


----------



## ace720 (Jan 14, 2013)

Will try them out  
Thanks


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 14, 2013)

No problem bro. Think you will like white label.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 15, 2013)

Giggles...
Ace...
anyone else...

any of you guys grow out any Gage Green gear? Talk about hard to find in stock beans.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> Giggles...
> Ace...
> anyone else...
> 
> any of you guys grow out any Gage Green gear? Talk about hard to find in stock beans.


Sure have, they are a very good breeder and have some very stable genetics. 

So is reserva privada, white label, sensi, dinafem just to name a few.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 15, 2013)

I'd like to get my hands on some of Gage's GRAPE STOMPER, even the Grape Stomper Bx2's or the Grape Stomper OG cross. Damn Attitude sells out like 5 minutes after they're back in stock, every time.
My tastes tend to run toward the fruity... any strain suggestions for growing?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

First time ever growing?


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 15, 2013)

not my first... not my last
but I don't consider myself much more than a student at the moment... I'm always learning something new

I'd say everything up to this point has been barely successful. After tax time, I'm gonna step my game up.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 15, 2013)

was thinking about this...

http://www.greners.com/i/packages/grow-room-packages/grow-tent-packages/grow-room-packages-3x3.html

What do you think????


----------



## delvite (Jan 15, 2013)

from when i used to use a 250w...........................

[video=youtube;Mb3rgoZxqhk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mb3rgoZxqhk[/video]

...................the bulb did not agree with my camera  Delvite​


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 15, 2013)

You should play house music, and put some glow stick wrist bands around some of the colas in there.. and then record another video.. for science..


----------



## delvite (Jan 15, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> You should play house music, and put some glow stick wrist bands around some of the colas in there.. and then record another video.. for science..


the bulb was on its way out lol i did one better  check them out in my signature


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> not my first... not my last
> but I don't consider myself much more than a student at the moment... I'm always learning something new
> 
> I'd say everything up to this point has been barely successful. After tax time, I'm gonna step my game up.


I'd say to start with something indica dominant and then grow it over and over until you get it dialed in before going to experiment with other strains. Kush's are really easy to grow and are a sturdy plant. 



PersonalJesus said:


> was thinking about this...
> 
> http://www.greners.com/i/packages/grow-room-packages/grow-tent-packages/grow-room-packages-3x3.html
> 
> What do you think????


It's not bad but you can buy everything buy it self for cheaper. I just did my entire new setup for 497. Just gotta do some looking around.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 15, 2013)

I know I could find it for cheaper... but, I trust Greners. I've heard one too many horror stories about the knock on the door days after your package arrives. Do you know of any reliable, trust-able websites?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 15, 2013)

Yea amazon and ebay lol. I've been ordering there for over 4 years and have no knocks on my door...

Wait hold on someones at my door.



































Ok whew it was only the wind


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jan 15, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Yea amazon and ebay lol. I've been ordering there for over 4 years and have no knocks on my door...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




your sig gif is too cool had to steal it! is that cool? if not it shall be gone


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> your sig gif is too cool had to steal it! is that cool? if not it shall be gone


Say what? lol


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jan 16, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Say what? lol


signature .giF 250watt club one


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> signature .giF 250watt club one


Oh bro you can use it. Idc. Have at it


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 16, 2013)

How do I get the 250 Club signature? I wanna be down all the way... not just a prospect

...also, Giggles, what do you think about the Grape Stomper OG? grape stomper crossed with the joseph OG kush cut... Its at day 54 and I think its ready today.


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jan 16, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> How do I get the 250 Club signature? I wanna be down all the way... not just a prospect
> 
> ...also, Giggles, what do you think about the Grape Stomper OG? grape stomper crossed with the joseph OG kush cut... Its at day 54 and I think its ready today.


I'm not giggles but I love that grape stomper OG just finished some super bomb nug run bho.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 16, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> How do I get the 250 Club signature? I wanna be down all the way... not just a prospect
> 
> ...also, Giggles, what do you think about the Grape Stomper OG? grape stomper crossed with the joseph OG kush cut... Its at day 54 and I think its ready today.


Just copy and paste it from one of the 250 clubbers from there sig.

That bud is some good bud bro. Just keep an eye on trichs. You got yourself a loupe?


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 16, 2013)

i got a 30-100x ECOplus magnifier... its awesome.

upon checking the trichs earlier I found almost all milky, needless to say I've been trimming all day.

im gonna try and put up a shitty pic i took of one of the tops.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 16, 2013)

I know its blurry, sorry


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 16, 2013)

anyone know how to quick dry some trim???

dry enough for a BHO run


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 16, 2013)

nevermind... I figured it out

boy am I medicated right now


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jan 16, 2013)

Good day today seeds arrived and got a cool shirt from The tude, the Og is getting fatter and Made some bho today with a new method and got my highest yield

View attachment 2483186
View attachment 2483183View attachment 2483184View attachment 2483185


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 16, 2013)

I got that same shirt... LOL


----------



## cues (Jan 16, 2013)

New bho method? Tell me more please!


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jan 16, 2013)

cues said:


> New bho method? Tell me more please!


I use this method with a 25 micron screen let the material sit in the tane for 5 minutes and slowly agitate it by swirling then pour into pyrex which I put on a heating pad on medium (about 110-120 degrees) then pop tane bubbles as they appear , then I whip it and vac purge for 3-4 hours depending on strain got 22% return this time with a pure nug run of friend stuff. 6.16 of 28g's


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTVRYk0Zdg4


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 17, 2013)

^ ...interesting


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> I use this method with a 25 micron screen let the material sit in the tane for 5 minutes and slowly agitate it by swirling then pour into pyrex which I put on a heating pad on medium (about 110-120 degrees) then pop tane bubbles as they appear , then I whip it and vac purge for 3-4 hours depending on strain got 22% return this time with a pure nug run of friend stuff. 6.16 of 28g's
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTVRYk0Zdg4


Gonna give this a try! Have you tried it?


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jan 17, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Gonna give this a try! Have you tried it?


Just got *6.16 off 28g's* of my friends Liberty Kush


----------



## iiKode (Jan 17, 2013)

Got my 250w hps today suppose i can join one of these fancy clubs, do i get a membership card or summit?

View attachment 2484007 Put this for my picture on my membership card. Thanks

Im just fuckin with ya!


----------



## I85BLAX (Jan 17, 2013)

JayJayDaStoner said:


> I use this method with a 25 micron screen let the material sit in the tane for 5 minutes and slowly agitate it by swirling then pour into pyrex which I put on a heating pad on medium (about 110-120 degrees) then pop tane bubbles as they appear , then I whip it and vac purge for 3-4 hours depending on strain got 22% return this time with a pure nug run of friend stuff. 6.16 of 28g's
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTVRYk0Zdg4


I watched that method a few months ago, I really see nothing great about it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 17, 2013)

iiKode said:


> Got my 250w hps today suppose i can join one of these fancy clubs, do i get a membership card or summit?
> 
> View attachment 2484007 Put this for my picture on my membership card. Thanks
> 
> Im just fuckin with ya!


Here is your card...







Enjoy


----------



## ace720 (Jan 17, 2013)

whats up guys how is everyone?
got a few pics today other then that not much going on with me
two lil seedling and clone of GRANDOGGY PURPother plants in the tent


----------



## JayJayDaStoner (Jan 17, 2013)

I85BLAX said:


> I watched that method a few months ago, I really see nothing great about it.


I just tried it for something new, got my best yield so stuck with it


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2013)

ace720 said:


> whats up guys how is everyone?
> got a few pics today other then that not much going on with me
> View attachment 2484720two lil seedling and clone of GRANDOGGY PURPView attachment 2484736View attachment 2484721View attachment 2484722other plants in the tentView attachment 2484728



what cuties...

you should throw a screen in there man..


----------



## ace720 (Jan 18, 2013)

You're 100% right 
But it seems a little hard to water with a screen when I like a lot of run off.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 18, 2013)

ace720 said:


> You're 100% right
> But it seems a little hard to water with a screen when I like a lot of run off.


That's exactly why I have never tried to use a screen, I just imagine they are too restrictive.

Been away for a while, but loving the glass/perspex screen...I'm guessing that worked out cheaper then buying a new hood...nice, that's the kind of growing I like 

Also, I use those clips to hold hanging CFL's in the corners for additional light...I've said it before....figuring out cheap, effective growing ideas is almost as much fun as yielding


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Been awhile since I've seen ya hetty. Hope all is well in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 18, 2013)

It is actually, just had a load of overtime and university work all at once, barely had time to tend my gardens, let alone talk about it  

Things are going well thanks, got 2 Buddha cheese under my 250, which are oober mature, had a little trimming, and about to be flipped any day now. Despite the fact that they are only about 12" tall, they are pretty hench and bushy, and a little worried I will run out of space.

Also have 5 buddha Blue Cheese and a Strawberry cough under a 400, they are also about a week away from 12/12, but will leave that for a journal


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 18, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> That's exactly why I have never tried to use a screen, I just imagine they are too restrictive.
> 
> Been away for a while, but loving the glass/perspex screen...I'm guessing that worked out cheaper then buying a new hood...nice, that's the kind of growing I like
> 
> Also, I use those clips to hold hanging CFL's in the corners for additional light...I've said it before....figuring out cheap, effective growing ideas is almost as much fun as yielding


this is how i drain..

sounds like your set now but if you ever want to SCROG id put your pots in hydro trays, and siphon the water out... or do what i do and have the water run into a trey and into a bucket.


----------



## ace720 (Jan 18, 2013)

Mmm....never thought of that 
Looks good


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just a little laughter for you guys in the 250 club! Hope all is well guys!!

View attachment 2486234View attachment 2486235View attachment 2486236View attachment 2486237View attachment 2486238View attachment 2486239View attachment 2486240View attachment 2486241View attachment 2486242View attachment 2486243View attachment 2486244View attachment 2486245View attachment 2486246View attachment 2486247View attachment 2486249View attachment 2486252View attachment 2486254


----------



## Darkdrae (Jan 18, 2013)

was looking into getting a 250w, should i get a HPS and MH for veg and flower or will one of them work for both


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 19, 2013)

yeah I would definitely go for two spectrums of light. Low frequency for flower, high frequency for veg (red/blue).

You could also use t5 floro for veg, and use an HPS for flower. I use floro to start seedlings, then use 400w for aggressive veg, and HPS for flower.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 19, 2013)

If you want to save money, and you are lazy and don't want to swap bulbs (or neurotic and worry about handling bulbs more then necessary, like me) a good Dual Spectrum HPS bulb will work fine. I have a 125w Blue BUlb in a little cupboard I use for clones, seeds, and younguns...then re-pot, stick them in the 250 tent, veg another week or so and flip. Well worth having the seperate veg room for tiny set up costs, and because of the low heat and running costs, I leave mine on 24h, to get the mist grow in the time they have in there.

Quick point of knowledge as you are new: Plants need predominantly blue spectrum light in veg, and amber in flower, but will be happier having a mix of spectrums in all stages


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 19, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> yeah I would definitely go for two spectrums of light. Low frequency for flower, high frequency for veg (red/blue).
> 
> You could also use t5 floro for veg, and use an HPS for flower. I use floro to start seedlings, then use 400w for aggressive veg, and HPS for flower.


"Aggressive veg"? like a carrot going postal?  lol


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 19, 2013)

I just switch bulbs... maybe I'm old school


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 19, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> "Aggressive veg"? like a carrot going postal?  lol


By aggressive veg I mean building foliage with heavy feelings after the plant has been established in it's final pot. Growing lots of branches, with lots of nodes on each branch, and training into a bush that will be ready for SCROG.

To me that's more aggressive than flipping on the floro at 20/4 and forgetting about them while they establish roots.


----------



## OldGrowth420 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> You should play house music, and put some glow stick wrist bands around some of the colas in there.. and then record another video.. for science..


lol for science


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 19, 2013)

OldGrowth420 said:


> lol for science


I play music to my girls.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 19, 2013)

Darkdrae said:


> was looking into getting a 250w, should i get a HPS and MH for veg and flower or will one of them work for both





Sr. Verde said:


> yeah I would definitely go for two spectrums of light. Low frequency for flower, high frequency for veg (red/blue).
> 
> You could also use t5 floro for veg, and use an HPS for flower. I use floro to start seedlings, then use 400w for aggressive veg, and HPS for flower.





Hettyman said:


> If you want to save money, and you are lazy and don't want to swap bulbs (or neurotic and worry about handling bulbs more then necessary, like me) a good Dual Spectrum HPS bulb will work fine. I have a 125w Blue BUlb in a little cupboard I use for clones, seeds, and younguns...then re-pot, stick them in the 250 tent, veg another week or so and flip. Well worth having the seperate veg room for tiny set up costs, and because of the low heat and running costs, I leave mine on 24h, to get the mist grow in the time they have in there.
> 
> Quick point of knowledge as you are new: Plants need predominantly blue spectrum light in veg, and amber in flower, but will be happier having a mix of spectrums in all stages





Hettyman said:


> "Aggressive veg"? like a carrot going postal?  lol





PersonalJesus said:


> I just switch bulbs... maybe I'm old school


Wow.. I'm the really lazy one here. I use my 250watt CMH for both veg and flower.. I just change the timer 

SOG/LST 5 weeks...




Grazz


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 20, 2013)

CMH is different than just MH and HPS though.. it's an inbetween


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 20, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> CMH is different than just MH and HPS though.. it's an inbetween


Yeah, it's a tweener..  4000k and look at the light spectrum.. and the girls seem to like it 




Grazz


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 20, 2013)

I always liked CMH. I'm perpetual though so I just use two separate hoods for mh and hps .


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 20, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> I always liked CMH. I'm perpetual though so I just use two separate hoods for mh and hps .


Same here. Here is my veg and flower and then I have clones and another veg in my other room.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 21, 2013)

Sorry, are you pulling air from your flower tent, into the smaller veg one, using the heat and moisture from the flower tent to make the veg one warmer and more humid??


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 21, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> By aggressive veg I mean building foliage with heavy feelings after the plant has been established in it's final pot. Growing lots of branches, with lots of nodes on each branch, and training into a bush that will be ready for SCROG.
> 
> To me that's more aggressive than flipping on the floro at 20/4 and forgetting about them while they establish roots.


You mean like these?? They are from my trial with a 400 HPS in a bigger tent, so die hard 250 fans, look away now 

They were vegged from seed, all under a single 125cfl (with 55w 2700k thrown in as they became "plants"), then just topped once about a week ago, and gonna be flipped any day now, as soon as I replace my pH pen and get the def's under control (big Mg def, but haven't added any in case I lock out through incorrect pH)

5 of these are Buddha Blue Cheese, and the one in the odd pot is a Strawberry cough, which is a bit behind the others, but is only thrown in so I have something else when i get bored of smoking my other 2 strains....life is good


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 21, 2013)

Actually, the last pic is of my 2 Buddha cheese, which are under my 250...leading nicely onto this post.

Here are my ladies, a little def through Mg, causing knock on effects to N, and P. But I am getting serious Taco leaves. NOt had these before, but read about them, and can't for the life of me remember what it is. Pretty sure it's not heat. Got a 190cfm fan in a short 60x60 tent, with 4" fan hanging directly under the bulb, meaning you could hold a new born baby as close to the lights as the leaves are without burning it (DISCLAIMER - Holding a new born baby next to a HPS bulb is both dangerous and stupid, don't do it).

So what could it be, have I let the plants veg too long, and the 250 isn't enough for them (struggle to believe that)? Now they have used the water from repotting and are more malleable, i'm gonna tie down the top stems and let the others catch up for a week before flipping, or maybe be slightly lazier, and lean the whole plant a little, getting better use from the 250. N.B- I am used to MJ plants growing in such a way that, looking from above, one node grows 2 stems, NOrth and south, then the next node East and West, and so on. Yet these buddha cheese seem to grow 3 stems at each node, more like 3 pints of an equilateral triangle. Is this common or is it a 4 leaf clover kind of thing and I am really lucky?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 21, 2013)

3 branches per nodes is called a triploid. It's lucky. 

Your plant looks like it's having nute lockouts from pH issues.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks, I figured that (and that isn't supposed to sound sarcastic) my PH pen decided to go crazy over christmas reading from 2.3 to 14 in one solution which i knew was somewhere around 7, and wouldn't calibrate. I'm literally off to the hydro store in the next hour to get one before today's watering.

I've been using a test kit where a sample goes blue/green depending on pH, and aiming for 6.6ph. I use a mix of Biobizz soils, Light Mix rated at 6.2pH, and All Mix at 6.6pH(3 hands all mix for 5 light). Checked my run off the other day and it came out above 7, but went in mid 6's. Can't figure that. The run off was taken from the drip tray a few minutes after watering...could the plastic of the tray affect the pH? Odd

Do you think that it's the pH causing the Taco leaves?

Thanks as always for the help verde


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 21, 2013)

Not sure about the taco leaves.. Could be a number of factors.. I wouldn't be worried about that as much as the burning and yellowing in the leaves. Stop using testing strips, get your pH sorted out. And the leaves will probably stop getting all taco'd out.

I picked up a digital pH pen. I love it. Digital calibration and some 7.01 fluid is the way to go. Also calibrates to 4.01, but isn't even really necessary. I spent $80 on it. Worth it over say my old $40 unit.

pH in soil should be like 6.3-6.8.. Run off could be around 6.. i'd say you want it on the acidic side. I water in flowering with 6.5ish. Sometimes around 6.8-7.0 if I'm flushing after doing a lot of feeding.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 21, 2013)

I similarly bought a £50 pH pen, opting for the more expensive one, just 5 months ago, and was very pleased...but may have dropped it off a shelf, from 6ft, landing on a hardwood floor and hitting the kitchen work top on it's way down 

I used to water at 6.6-6.7 when using just light mix at 6.2ph, figuring it would balance to about 6.5-6.6, and that worked fine, best i've had, 3 smallish plants under my 250 pulled 29, 33, and 36g, and all plants were in slight def throughout, as I didn't want to try too hard to catch up and burn. Now I recon my sol mix is 6.4-6.5, so will feed at 6.6 throughout flower


----------



## frankcast04 (Jan 21, 2013)

what up every one havent been here for about 9 months, glad to see the old timeres are still here. wanted to share some great dank picks of some super lemon haze from GH. its on day 50, buds are sweling up and the great smell of lemon fule, i defenitly like this pheno type. thinking of letting go for 2 to 3 week s more.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 21, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> I similarly bought a £50 pH pen, opting for the more expensive one, just 5 months ago, and was very pleased...but may have dropped it off a shelf, from 6ft, landing on a hardwood floor and hitting the kitchen work top on it's way down
> 
> I used to water at 6.6-6.7 when using just light mix at 6.2ph, figuring it would balance to about 6.5-6.6, and that worked fine, best i've had, 3 smallish plants under my 250 pulled 29, 33, and 36g, and all plants were in slight def throughout, as I didn't want to try too hard to catch up and burn. Now I recon my sol mix is 6.4-6.5, so will feed at 6.6 throughout flower



sounds good. you need to calibrate your meter ever couple weeks with calibration fluid. are you doing that?

Also are you using cal mag? I use a lot of cal mag. My plants love it.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 21, 2013)

frankcast04 said:


> what up every one havent been here for about 9 months, glad to see the old timeres are still here. wanted to share some great dank picks of some super lemon haze from GH. its on day 50, buds are sweling up and the great smell of lemon fule, i defenitly like this pheno type. thinking of letting go for 2 to 3 week s more.View attachment 2490553View attachment 2490554View attachment 2490555View attachment 2490556View attachment 2490557View attachment 2490558


Awesome. i was about to order some GH SLH seeds to veg in 2 weeks. It's my next strain. 

How was the stretch? Did you train at all? Looks like it's taking a while to flower?

Looks delicious


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 21, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Sorry, are you pulling air from your flower tent, into the smaller veg one, using the heat and moisture from the flower tent to make the veg one warmer and more humid??


Thats exactly what I'm doing hetty. It works perfect as it keeps my flower tent low enough humidity that I don't run the risk of mold and then in my veg tent it raises the humidity just enough that it's perfect, also the 250 at this time of the year just wont keep it warm enough so it dumps in there and then exhausts back outside so it's constantly recycling my air.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh yeah I always calibrate, 2 or 3 weeks (if i'm really lazy)...took it to the hydro shop and tried some cleaning solution as well, definitly one dead pen. Have another one now, which I won't drop, cos there is no way I can keep affording £50 every 6 months 

I was using epsom salts late veg, and mid flower, which has helped, but now have been given a load of Gold Label bits, including an Mg feed that I am using now. I also bought some garden lime yesterday, which is too late now, but will mix into my soil in future grows


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Thats exactly what I'm doing hetty. It works perfect as it keeps my flower tent low enough humidity that I don't run the risk of mold and then in my veg tent it raises the humidity just enough that it's perfect, also the 250 at this time of the year just wont keep it warm enough so it dumps in there and then exhausts back outside so it's constantly recycling my air.


Nice! I must say I am also loving the lower ambient temps at the moment, got a 250 tent and 400 tent next to each other, and the room they are in doesn't get ridiculously hot...just nice


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 22, 2013)

frankcast04 said:


> what up every one havent been here for about 9 months, glad to see the old timeres are still here. wanted to share some great dank picks of some super lemon haze from GH. its on day 50, buds are sweling up and the great smell of lemon fule, i defenitly like this pheno type. thinking of letting go for 2 to 3 week s more.View attachment 2490553View attachment 2490554View attachment 2490555View attachment 2490556View attachment 2490557View attachment 2490558



Nice!! Yeah, I'd let it go until the trics tell you to chop. I had one ebb&flow grow that went 13+ weeks (well worth the wait ) and clones from the same mother in coco that were ready in 8 weeks..

Grazz

oldtimers.. lol. Not sure who that might be. Missing Doobs on here though


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 22, 2013)

BTW: I have since switched from all coco, because the little flies seem to like it way too much, to ProMix/Coco around a 75/25 mix and 8-9 weeks is getting it done. Next grow may be all ProMix unless I run into some reasonably priced, proven soil.

Grazz


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 22, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> BTW: I have since switched from all coco, because the little flies seem to like it way too much, to ProMix/Coco around a 75/25 mix and 8-9 weeks is getting it done. Next grow may be all ProMix unless I run into some reasonably priced, proven soil.
> 
> Grazz


I'm using "Victory Brand Superior Garden Mix" for the first time. I used to use Fox Farms Ocean Forest religiously but I'm starting to move on. FFOF is good, it's just not perfect. Great for the $$ though, if your using a LOT.

So now I have some Pineapple Express getting started in the Victory Soil. I added kelp meal, alphalpha meal, and rock phosphate to my victory soil. I have some headbands finishing in the FFOF.

Also for the record I mix both until it's like 40-50% perlite. I like perlite.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 22, 2013)

I hear a lot of good reports about pineapple express. Is it a sat? Is is the flavour that's the appeal? or the high? or both?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm using "Victory Brand Superior Garden Mix" for the first time. I used to use Fox Farms Ocean Forest religiously but I'm starting to move on. FFOF is good, it's just not perfect. Great for the $$ though, if your using a LOT.
> 
> So now I have some Pineapple Express getting started in the Victory Soil. I added kelp meal, alphalpha meal, and rock phosphate to my victory soil. I have some headbands finishing in the FFOF.
> 
> Also for the record I mix both until it's like 40-50% perlite. I like perlite.


Perlite is my friend . 

I use to do a mix of FFOF with part happy frog and throw in some lime and perlite  

Lately I've thrown some blood and bone meal and 3 bat guanos into the mix and I must say the girls are loving it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> I hear a lot of good reports about pineapple express. Is it a sat? Is is the flavour that's the appeal? or the high? or both?


I've grown it. I do have to say that g13 is the best breeder of it hands down IMHO. The flavour is very sweet and powerful and the high is great to. I would deff grow it again. I've got a few F1's of it somewhere. Might have to grow them again.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 22, 2013)

That reminds me, I've been meaning to ask you...HOw much lime to put in my soil mix? My hydro shop doesn't store it, and gardening shops always look at me funny, but popped into a hardware store for something else , and stumbled across a 1kg bag of "gardening lime". I use Biobizz Light mix, and All Mix, sometimes blended together, but they all seem Mg deficient. I also throw a nice load of perlite too, and used to add some clay pebbles in the bottom couple of inches, but found them an unnecessary cost and effort in my 6-7 litre finishing pots


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> That reminds me, I've been meaning to ask you...HOw much lime to put in my soil mix? My hydro shop doesn't store it, and gardening shops always look at me funny, but popped into a hardware store for something else , and stumbled across a 1kg bag of "gardening lime". I use Biobizz Light mix, and All Mix, sometimes blended together, but they all seem Mg deficient. I also throw a nice load of perlite too, and used to add some clay pebbles in the bottom couple of inches, but found them an unnecessary cost and effort in my 6-7 litre finishing pots


I do 2tbsp per gallon of soil. I put a bottom layer of soil in break up all clumps and then add some lime and mix for 2-3 minutes, then I do another layer and do the same thing and I repeat this until I get to my desired level. 

This way it is nice ratio all throughout my soil.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 22, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> I hear a lot of good reports about pineapple express. Is it a sat? Is is the flavour that's the appeal? or the high? or both?


I did this journal on the G13 PE. 400w HPS. Check it out. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/515810-growlab-80-g13-pineapple-express.html












Took 65 days. I'd say more of a hybrid. The stuff I grew was pretty balanced across the board. Great high, great flavor, great smell, and great look. It's the type of stuff you can smoke on for weeks and not get tired of it. I'd compare it to maui wowie, except the PE smells more fruity/islandy.. Where the maui has only that rubbery smell, this has only initial hints of rubber. The high is also very smiliar to the maui wowie that I had. Makes you feel like your vegged out on the beach. The sun seems a little warmer, music is enhanced, food tastes great, but all around it's a very relaxing experience.



giggles26 said:


> Perlite is my friend .
> 
> I use to do a mix of FFOF with part happy frog and throw in some lime and perlite
> 
> Lately I've thrown some blood and bone meal and 3 bat guanos into the mix and I must say the girls are loving it.


Definitely going to have to get into the bat shit and bone meal. I've been feeding liquid guano and stuff with big bloom. Though I'm trying to phase out the fox farms slowly..



giggles26 said:


> I've grown it. I do have to say that g13 is the best breeder of it hands down IMHO. The flavour is very sweet and powerful and the high is great to. I would deff grow it again. I've got a few F1's of it somewhere. Might have to grow them again.


Definitely. G13 Pineapple Express is the original. Not from the movie, _duh_, but in real world of breeders. 

It's funny when people don't know the strain pineapple express actually exists, and they think I'm making it up. It's funny because those people have usually never smoked some real good home grown, so they aren't expecting "pineapple express" to be anything significant.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 22, 2013)

I find mixing the soil really enjoyable almost theraputic, and use basically that method with what ever i'm mixing. At one point I was mixing 2 types of soil, perlite, clay pebbles and worm-castings, in a large cake mixing bowl...needed to fill it and mix twice for every 7 gallon pot....many a morning was lost to repotting


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 22, 2013)

I hate repotting. It destroys my already shitty back. Maybe I should get a table for it instead of crouching over.

But hey if you want to come over and re pot my plants in the future your more than welcome .


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

Do you guys want a good recipe that will grow the best plants you have ever grown? 

All I ever do is water nowadays


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 22, 2013)

Why not??

ps: where is the 1kw club?


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 22, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> The sun seems a little warmer, music is enhanced, food tastes great, but all around it's a very relaxing experience.
> 
> It's funny when people don't know the strain pineapple express actually exists, and they think I'm making it up. It's funny because those people have usually never smoked some real good home grown, so they aren't expecting "pineapple express" to be anything significant.


That's exactly what got me into smoking weed in the first place, after I finish this grow and move in a few months, recon that will be my next strain.

Also, that's how to make full use a smaller tent...bravo!!!


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 22, 2013)

please sir, I'm also pretty fed up of making different strength cocktails every few days.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 22, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> That's exactly what got me into smoking weed in the first place, after I finish this grow and move in a few months, recon that will be my next strain.
> 
> Also, that's how to make full use a smaller tent...bravo!!!




Do it. Grow it nice. It only stretches about 2x in flower, so veg on the large side. And thank you, regarding the tent. That was 400w under 2'7x2'7. You should see my 4'11x4'11.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks. I've grown Blue mystic, AK-48, and Strawberry cough before, which have all pretty much doubled, tried Aurora Indica and it grow from 18" to nearly 4' in flower, and cuased me no end of bother. I currently have some Buddha Cheese, and Blue Cheese (http://www.bigbuddhaseeds.com) and hoping they also only double, if not, i need to flip them last week lol.

I find I prefer dirty strong Indica's which remove all conscious thought...many more mature smokers like myself say that is sacrilege and it's about getting "high"..sod that, I still like getting "Busted"


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 22, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> BTW: I have since switched from all coco, because the little flies seem to like it way too much, to ProMix/Coco around a 75/25 mix and 8-9 weeks is getting it done. Next grow may be all ProMix unless I run into some reasonably priced, proven soil.
> 
> Grazz


u looked into the "Sunshine Advanced CoCo Coir" ... myco activated, great water retention and release, and all the salts are pre-rinsed


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 22, 2013)

Giggles... where is that recipe?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hahah shit sorry guys. I got really stoned off my new bong and totally forgot, my bad guys. Ok here it is

Veg mix-1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
1/3 cup Earth Worm Castings (EWC)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 1 cup of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses




Flowering nute tea mix:
2/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano
2/3 cup Earth Worm Castings
2/3 cup High P Guano (Indonesian or Jamaican)
5 tsp. Maxicrop 1-0-4 powdered kelp extract
(That makes the "dry mix". You can make all you want and save it to use later.)
Mix with water @ 2 cups of dry mix into 5 gallons of water to make the tea.
To that 5 gallons of tea add:
5 tbs. Liquid Karma
5 tbs. Black Strap Molasses


1 Bale sunshine mix #2 or promix (3.8 cu ft)
8 cups Bone Meal - phosphorus source
4 cups Blood Meal - nitrogen source
1 1/3 cups Epsom salts - magnesium source
3-4 cups dolomite lime -calcium source & pH buffering
1 tsp fritted trace elements
4 cups kelp meal
9kg (25 lbs) bag pure worm castings


- Mix thoroughly, moisten, and let sit 1-2 weeks before use.

Water with ph water at 6.2-6.8 water, teas are not necessary but they do help.


----------



## ace720 (Jan 22, 2013)

Holy cow You really use all that stuff!?! 
Too much work for me 
Im a chemical man 
Lucas formula all the way


----------



## ace720 (Jan 22, 2013)

But at the same time i dont think i CAN grow organic, i just keep fuckin it up.lol
So i had to find something that would work for me. And my girls love it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

Oh ace I've got a bunch of other recipes that are so simple here like this one. just use a good base soil and your golden. 


RECIPE #5
Fish and Seaweed (This is sooo easy)


For veg growth&#8230;
1 capful 5-1-1 Fish Emulsion
1 capful Neptune's Harvest 0-0-1 Seaweed or Maxicrop liquid
1 gallon H2O


For early flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-3-1 Fish/Seaweed
1 gallon H2O


For mid to late flowering&#8230;
1 tbs. Neptune&#8217;s Harvest 2-4-1 Fish
1 gallon H2O


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Hahah shit sorry guys. I got really stoned off my new bong and totally forgot, my bad guys. Ok here it is
> 
> Veg mix-1/3 cup Peruvian Seabird Guano (PSG)
> 1/3 cup High N Bat Guano (Mexican)
> ...





ace720 said:


> Holy cow You really use all that stuff!?!
> Too much work for me
> Im a chemical man
> Lucas formula all the way


lol.. Ace  

I might try this.. looks like all of the work is done when the soil is mixed .. just sit back and add water as needed 

Grazz


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> lol.. Ace
> 
> I might try this.. looks like all of the work is done when the soil is mixed .. just sit back and add water as needed
> 
> Grazz


Yep all the work is done at mixing. After that add your water and watch them grow


----------



## ace720 (Jan 22, 2013)

You use tap water or RO?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well water bro


----------



## ace720 (Jan 22, 2013)

Sweet....i tried using TAP about a month ago but my babies got all wacked out in one day lol so i had to go back to using RO


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 22, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Sweet....i tried using TAP about a month ago but my babies got all wacked out in one day lol so i had to go back to using RO


Ya tap water isn't very good usually. You have to either use a bunch of ph up/down and then your fucking with your ppms but sometimes tap can be manageable.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 22, 2013)

I use tap... I swear it comes straight from canna-heaven... like 60-70ppm and a pH of 7ish right out of the faucet.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 22, 2013)

I've never had anything that was true OG kush or OG kush dominant... I'm almost positive that my stomper OG was in fact OG dominant... tastes like lemony-fuel


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 22, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Ya tap water isn't very good usually. You have to either use a bunch of ph up/down and then your fucking with your ppms but sometimes tap can be manageable.





PersonalJesus said:


> I use tap... I swear it comes straight from canna-heaven... like 60-70ppm and a pH of 7ish right out of the faucet.


I use tap too.. and let it sit for a day or so to release the chlorine. pH 7ish here too. I started using a basic filter recently and ppm is low enough not to have to worry about. 

Grazz


----------



## justperception (Jan 23, 2013)

Update
6th week flower, White widow, tops r getting fat n heavy


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 23, 2013)

what breeder is the white widow? looks pretty good


----------



## justperception (Jan 23, 2013)

Nirvana seeds
Should I start flushing?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 23, 2013)

I'd flush a week or two before harvest. Then just water with plain water when the medium starts to dry out. 

Looks like you have a couple weeks left from far away. If you could take close ups during lights off I could give you a better idea.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 23, 2013)

Good old nirvana!! Most of my seeds come from there, love the service.

JustP - are you growing in soil? what do you feed with? and do you feed every watering? Do you use any soil conditioners like molasses or zymes? From those pics, It is hard to see, but doesn't look like many amber hairs (this may be a white widow thing - anyone chip in here?) which is one indicator, but not the best. Nirvana recon the plants at 8-10 weeks flower, and from my experience the later is usually closer, especially if you are countijng from the day you turned to 12/12 (MJ needs time to adjust before REALLY being in flower).

It doesn't look like you have a lot of nute burn going on, which is a good thing and they shouldn't need too much flush. I would say at the earliest week 7...but get back to me on the other factors, and I'll give you a better idea.

I din't write the book on growing MJ, so may be wrong, but I have put a lot of over my last few grows on flushing and finishing times


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 23, 2013)

This thread is golden, regarding harvesting tips. Pretty simple, too.

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/210501-zeuss-take-harvesting.html


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 23, 2013)

just got done harvesting my stomper OG... talk about lemon-fuel funk

i think i may try a super "long" cure on a smaller jar. did anyone else read that article in High Times this month? they quoted DJ Short and talked about long curing for an extended period of time.


----------



## ace720 (Jan 23, 2013)

right on with the point out of that thread Verde 
Thats what i be saying, but im just some dumb newb (really i am)lol
If you want a head high you got to go with a sativa


----------



## ace720 (Jan 23, 2013)

Love long cures. Still got some GRAPEFRUIT in the jars from like 8 months


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 23, 2013)

i always usually rush things... i was determined this time to not make that same mistake. 
now I need to apply that to the cure


----------



## sel3ctive (Jan 23, 2013)

You guys give me hope for my 250w grow going now.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 23, 2013)

sel3ctive said:


> You guys give me hope for my 250w grow going now.


Hope is good..


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm hoping my cure and eventual long cure works out well... any pointers from anyone?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 24, 2013)

mason jars. high humidity to start. dry as slow as you can without molding.

thats it pretty much.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> I'm hoping my cure and eventual long cure works out well... any pointers from anyone?


Sure get you some hygrometer's


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 24, 2013)

its already jarred... 
I know i'm gonna take a whole lotta shit for this... but, all I could afford for jars were plastic. Horrible, horrible plastic. But, the jars are good and thick food grade plastic and they have a lid and lock with a rubber seal just like mason jars.
how much did I fuck myself here???

the stomper OG was already good and dry and it had to be jarred right away... IMO

On the bright side... after only a week its got a wonderful lemony - fuelish taste


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 24, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> its already jarred...
> I know i'm gonna take a whole lotta shit for this... but, all I could afford for jars were plastic. Horrible, horrible plastic. But, the jars are good and thick food grade plastic and they have a lid and lock with a rubber seal just like mason jars.
> how much did I fuck myself here???
> 
> ...


As long as you have an airtight seal your fine


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 24, 2013)

The only preference for glass over plastic is that largely glass have a smoother surface, and less likely to steal the trich's from your budds, but as long as you aren't too rough with the jars, I don't see this being a huge issue...and perfectionist rather then necessary.

I would reccommend, as time goes on and you have a little spare cash from not buying horrible street weed, invest in some glass ones...if only for the fact they make you fell like an alchemist or a Dickensian sweet shop owner


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 24, 2013)

he actually said Dickensian sweet shoppe owner... thats awesome.
i'm picturing the guy from the classic Willy Wonka... only with lots of chronic


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 24, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> he actually said Dickensian sweet shoppe owner... thats awesome.
> i'm picturing the guy from the classic Willy Wonka... only with lots of chronic


Glad you liked it, I was afraid it would be lost and I would have some tedious explaining to do 

Whenever I go to The 'Dam, that's exactly what some of the coffee shops remind me of, cos the actually have shelves with jars and jars of budd behind the counter 

On a sadder note, I came home from work tonight, just in time to check on my ladies before lights out, and they all looked proper fucked, all 8 of them!! Wilted and shriveled 

I watered today, and used a pippet that had been washed in a weak bleach solution, and then rinsed thoroughly or so I thought) and I filled the pippet with plain water and emptied it 25 times before using it. I can only presume that there was some bleach residue left on it somewhere and my ladies are fitting. I have 16 litres of water airing for tomorrow (i use tap water, normal left to sit for 48 hours, which has done my plants fine for 18 months) and will give them a good flush through tomorrow.


----------



## Halamaya (Jan 24, 2013)

Got a Kwazulu, Easy Rider, Easy Rider x C99 hybrid, and a couple of other little ones under my 250 HPS


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 24, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Glad you liked it, I was afraid it would be lost and I would have some tedious explaining to do
> 
> Whenever I go to The 'Dam, that's exactly what some of the coffee shops remind me of, cos the actually have shelves with jars and jars of budd behind the counter
> 
> ...


wilt happens... just keep watering and keeping on... i've gotta water my ladies every 2-3 days now they drink h2o so damn fast.



giggles26 said:


> As long as you have an airtight seal your fine



It could be argued plastic isn't air tight. At least not for the long term.

Not trying to be an ass, but how can you not afford glass mason jars? It's $10 for a pack of 12 for me. Less than a dollar a piece. More expensive than tupperware, where I live.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 24, 2013)

I never thought about the ones with the screw top, to be honest... like a jam jar, right?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 24, 2013)

Are we talking about the same thing?







This is a mason jar. Used for canning. The mostly air tight seal + glass material makes your buds sweat moisture when you put them in there. They are cheap and available at mostly every grocery store, ever. Which is why growers use them for curing. I use wide mouth pint jars, and can hold about 1-2.5 oz per jar depending on density.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 25, 2013)

see... when someone says mason jar, I think of the ones with the flip top lid and locking clip.
that picture, to me, is a jam or jelly jar...
but I'm sure you're correct that they are both "mason jars"


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 25, 2013)

Same idea. Instead of a locking mechanism, you have a screw on ring that fastens the lid to the mouth of the jar.

They are both mason jars though, just different ways of closing them. The lids are nice because they are interchangeable. Again around $10 a dozen at the grocery store / walmart.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 25, 2013)

Im gonna check that out... at that price there is no reason not to.

Ive used the plastic for the last week or so and Ive had no ill effects yet... but why risk it


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 25, 2013)

Fucking goddam America!! It's not fair!! Mason jars like that in the Uk are only really available from specialist kitchenware and hardware shops, and for glass ones it costs about, erm....$10-15 dollars each for one that would hold about a litre of water.

On the plus side, woke up this morning, eager to tend to my ladies, and they looked fine, really good in fact...WTF!!?? I have never had this kind of wilting after watering, (nearly 2 years growing) and laid in bed last night thinking about how I was gonna handle the upset of waking up to dead plants


----------



## ace720 (Jan 25, 2013)

Gotta love those mason jars


----------



## Indoor Sun King (Jan 25, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Gotta love those mason jars


I love them, can't explain why glass is SO much better than plastic but it is.

I have 250 & 500ml (1 & 2 cup) sizes....always good to have them over half full.

But for those who can't obtain or afford mason jars.....just use a normal glass jam jar with a bit of plastic in between the jar and lid....this will improve the seal


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 25, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Fucking goddam America!! It's not fair!! Mason jars like that in the Uk are only really available from specialist kitchenware and hardware shops, and for glass ones it costs about, erm....$10-15 dollars each for one that would hold about a litre of water.
> 
> On the plus side, woke up this morning, eager to tend to my ladies, and they looked fine, really good in fact...WTF!!?? I have never had this kind of wilting after watering, (nearly 2 years growing) and laid in bed last night thinking about how I was gonna handle the upset of waking up to dead plants


Holy shit, your right. This is the cheapest I found. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Jarden-00518-Pint-Mouth-Canning/dp/B000VDYUJI/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&qid=1359167316&sr=8-8

That's crazy. We should start an import / export business. I could get like a hundred packs of a dozen for probably like £3 each. Ship them in pallets, and sell them in the UK for like £9 a pack. 

As far as the wilting. What are your hi/low/humidity max's and low's? sometimes temp can creep up on you in flowering, and a combination of low humidity added to high temps can cause some pretty crazy results. My plants wilt in 3 days now. In veg it took them 6-7. They have much more surface area now though, obviously.



Indoor Sun King said:


> I love them, can't explain why glass is SO much better than plastic but it is.
> 
> I have 250 & 500ml (1 & 2 cup) sizes....always good to have them over half full.
> 
> But for those who can't obtain or afford mason jars.....just use a normal glass jam jar with a bit of plastic in between the jar and lid....this will improve the seal


This guy knows whats up /\.

You growers across the pond should add a PB&J sandwich to your diet every day.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 26, 2013)

thanks for the advice... Im gonna go pick up some glass jars very soon


----------



## mongcheese (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, im currently growing Madness by world of seeds, apparantly a 50/50 indica -sativa hybrid of thunderfuck and cinderella99, 250w dual spec hps, 125w cfl at the side, soil and using ionic nutes, around 6 weeks flowering, heres a few pics


----------



## ace720 (Jan 26, 2013)

Hey MONG' thats a pretty big tent for a 250
Nice pics tho,buds looking good


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 26, 2013)

NICE... 

Ace... you raise a great question: What size tent is everybody using with their 250's?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> NICE...
> 
> Ace... you raise a great question: What size tent is everybody using with their 250's?


3x2x5 is what my 250 is in.


----------



## ace720 (Jan 26, 2013)

2x2x5 for me 
http://www.greners.com/i/grow-tents/growlab/growlab-portable-grow-rooms-gl60.html


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 26, 2013)

okay... so i'm right line in with the average size tent.

Does everybody just do one plant at a time? Or are some of us putting in 2, 3, or 4 plants in our tents at once?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> okay... so i'm right line in with the average size tent.
> 
> Does everybody just do one plant at a time? Or are some of us putting in 2, 3, or 4 plants in our tents at once?


I'm not going to disclose how many plants I have but I do know it's possible to do at least 6 in a 2x3x5


----------



## Krondizzel (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm not going to disclose how many plants I have but I do know it's possible to do at least 6 in a 2x3x5


Yeah but you have at least 6 2x3x5's.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 26, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm not going to disclose how many plants I have but I do know it's possible to do at least 6 in a 2x3x5


6 full grown and ready to be chopped, really, 6?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> 6 full grown and ready to be chopped, really, 6?


Yes really.


----------



## mongcheese (Jan 26, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Hey MONG' thats a pretty big tent for a 250
> Nice pics tho,buds looking good


Hi Ace, Its only 5 feet tall x3. any smaller would be too small i think.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 26, 2013)

Giggles...and they're not crammed in there?


----------



## mongcheese (Jan 26, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> Giggles...and they're not crammed in there?


Yeah, im surprised the tent hasnt burst open with the pressure of it all.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 26, 2013)

hypothetically speaking, of course...

I tried to fit 4 in a tent once. You could tell they wanted more room and I'm almost positive it killed my yeild


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 26, 2013)

MFLB + New batteries= pics.. 

Jamaican Bagseeds.. I managed to bring a few seeds back from my last vacation in Jamaica. Out of the 5 that sprouted 2 never took, I have cloned them and confirmed one male and one female and the other probably a male. Here are pics of the two I know for sure..

balls...


no balls...


I'm kinda bummed about the male (right).. much better growth than the girl (left) but I haven't been pushing them at all. Keeping them with my clones under a few CFL's with very mild nutes. I'll be cloning her soon, let her recover and then flower her, if it's good I'll keep a clone for a mother. I was thinkong of putting the male into bloom (not in the same zipcode.. ) and collecting some pollen. How long can you keep pollen?



Grazz

(SOG pics coming right up)


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 26, 2013)

stored in a cool dry place... I believe Subcool said 6 months or so... But he could be wrong and so can I


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 26, 2013)

SOG\LST Pics.. 6 weeks and keeping a smile on my face  



Moms @ 7 weeks. I noticed too many leaves seemed to be yellowing and did a real good flush a few days ago,
there was a noticeable difference in just a few days.



Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 26, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> stored in a cool dry place... I believe Subcool said 6 months or so... But he could be wrong and so can I


That would be plenty of time.. but I could be wrong too..lol
I'm surprised no one has a pollen bank, but I guess the short shelf life might be the reason why.. 

Grazz


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 26, 2013)

mongcheese said:


> Hi, im currently growing Madness by world of seeds, apparantly a 50/50 indica -sativa hybrid of thunderfuck and cinderella99, 250w dual spec hps, 125w cfl at the side, soil and using ionic nutes, around 6 weeks flowering, heres a few picsView attachment 2497049View attachment 2497050View attachment 2497051View attachment 2497052





mongcheese said:


> Hi Ace, Its only 5 feet tall x3. any smaller would be too small i think.


You should look into low stress training, (possibly topping), and definitely SCROG. To get a better idea of how to train that lady. You could utilize that space much better. Also, in that 3x3 size you could certainly utilize a 400w as long as you have decent circulation and AC.

Because that main cola is so tall, it causes you to raise your light so you don't burn the main cola. By raising your light away from the rest of the plant, your cutting off the light intensity to the rest of the plant. So only like 6 inches of your main cola is getting optimum light intensity. If you trained and did SCROG (like my picture below) then you would have most of your tops getting optimal light, and most of your tops would be experiencing optimal growth. Also look up Lollypopping when you get into using SCROG. It's all about knowing what growth won't get anywhere, and removing the growth that is lacking EARLY right before the 12/12 flip, and right after the flip. This lets your plants focus energy on only the tops that will get good light, which results in larger healthier tops.

this is 2'7x2'7x5'11. Two plants, topped, trained, and screened. 400w HPS. 200w floro veg.







PersonalJesus said:


> NICE...
> 
> Ace... you raise a great question: What size tent is everybody using with their 250's?


I used the GL60. 2x2 area. Great for the 250w, just enough lumens for dense nuggets.



PersonalJesus said:


> okay... so i'm right line in with the average size tent.
> 
> Does everybody just do one plant at a time? Or are some of us putting in 2, 3, or 4 plants in our tents at once?


I did two plants in a 2x2, two plants in a 2'7x2'7.. and four in a 4'11x4'11. I just veg a while though, and do a lot of training to maximize the amount of tops I can have per plant. I'm _well_ under my legal limit and still have enough medicine for me and a few other patients I help out.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 26, 2013)

Mong - it's all relative to the size of your plants. When i first got my 250, i put 4 plants in, and flowered them pretty small, at 10" or, and they got to 20-24" by the end. BUt i still had space and threw a couple of small clones in 500ml pots in the spaces to soak up any extra light and give me a little more smoke. I currently have 2 larger plants, at 18", which I flipped today, and I hope won't go much over 24", or i'm dead out of space (must take some pics tomorrow, been too long). I have contemplated doing 9 plants in 2 litre pots , about 18" finishing height, with one main cola each and some nuggets...sure it would work well but never tried it. It's a case of suck it and see I guess. Verde has a good point, some form of training is key with the 250, as the light doesn't penetrate too far.

One thing i will say though, more plants equal more plant matter and soil, so moisture is increased and you need to have better circulation and extraction


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 26, 2013)

Id love to be able to SCROG like that... I just don't get it


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 26, 2013)

What don't you get? I can help you.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 26, 2013)

Grazz - the green on your plants always seems "just right"...never too dark, never too light....jealous


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 26, 2013)

Verde... basically you hang your trellis or screen or what-have-you. Then when the plant is tall enough you just weave the branches in and out??? 

after that I'm clueless


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 26, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> Verde... basically you hang your trellis or screen or what-have-you. Then when the plant is tall enough you just weave the branches in and out???
> 
> after that I'm clueless


It's really simple. Here ya go bro. Me and verde can help you out with what you can't figure out. Once you get it figured out it's simple. You want to basically grow vertical until it hits the screen and then start training it under the screen so all the lower bud sites make an even canopy for your light spread. Shove it through a hole and then let it grow up 2-3" and then pull it back down and move one farther hole away. You want to make it as symmetric as you can. 

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/515987-enter-scrog-scroggers-united-post.html


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 26, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Grazz - the green on your plants always seems "just right"...never too dark, never too light....jealous


Good camera maybe


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 26, 2013)

I start bending a plant over early a day after every watering, to train it to the side. I let it grow horizontally, and let the lower branches get better light. This helps with stress, and lets the lower branches grow out enough to get light. Then once the stem is long enough to reach the edge of the pot I tie it down with zip ties.

Then I grow a large bush out basically until the branches get long. And once they are long enough I add a screen in. Which is plastic netting stretched over the canopy. I hook it up to my tent poles with zip ties.

Then the real tall branches get pushed to the outside, and the short ones go to the inside. And then I keep the height even like that. And I also tie individual branches down to my pot using zip ties, when they grow really big.

So the idea is that when one cola takes over and starts getting taller than the others, you push it further out so that it's even height with the rest of your flowers .

note this isn't 250w.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 27, 2013)

okay, okay... knowledge is power... I gots a baby G13 Haze that is looking prime to try this out. She is about 2 weeks old and ready to be topped for the first time.
heres a question: Roughly, how long are you guys vegging? Its gotta take some extra time to weave everything through and try and make sure its all an even canopy.
also, how many times do you guys top when you SCROG?

hypothetically speaking, of course


----------



## mongcheese (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi verde, i did FIM her believe it or not lol, and she still stretched like fook, i do need to keep them lower for best light, can i FIM the FIM IN future grows?


----------



## mongcheese (Jan 27, 2013)

Verde, Great scrog there, what height do they get with that method?


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 27, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> okay, okay... knowledge is power... I gots a baby G13 Haze that is looking prime to try this out. She is about 2 weeks old and ready to be topped for the first time.
> heres a question: Roughly, how long are you guys vegging? Its gotta take some extra time to weave everything through and try and make sure its all an even canopy.
> also, how many times do you guys top when you SCROG?
> 
> hypothetically speaking, of course


Here you go bro, this is a good tuturial, better then the other one I sent you. You veg as long as it takes to fill the screen and you keep training it all the way until 2 weeks into flower. You do this cuz that's when the stretch hits. 

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/438789-lbhs-scrog-tutorial.html


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 27, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> I start bending a plant over early a day after every watering, to train it to the side. I let it grow horizontally, and let the lower branches get better light. This helps with stress, and lets the lower branches grow out enough to get light. Then once the stem is long enough to reach the edge of the pot I tie it down with zip ties.
> 
> Then I grow a large bush out basically until the branches get long. And once they are long enough I add a screen in. Which is plastic netting stretched over the canopy. I hook it up to my tent poles with zip ties.
> 
> ...


Nice Verde .. so my current grow I was calling SOG/LST seems very similar to SCROG, I'm just using no netting, more plants and less LST . After seeing this I might look into a net for the next grow .
BTW: props for the sterile grow area 

Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Jan 27, 2013)

havent been so active for a while, been moving to new spot.jjust got my 2nd 250w put in yesterday.so now got 500w going.and these 4 plants to flower under them both.thinking of using 1 hps and 1 mh to get good spec going.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 27, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> havent been so active for a while, been moving to new spot.jjust got my 2nd 250w put in yesterday.so now got 500w going.and these 4 plants to flower under them both.thinking of using 1 hps and 1 mh to get good spec going.


Glad to see you're back up cbt..


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks for the info guys... any tips?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 27, 2013)

mongcheese said:


> Verde, Great scrog there, what height do they get with that method?


Depends on the strain... a couple feet. they will grow as much as you want them to.



mongcheese said:


> Hi verde, i did FIM her believe it or not lol, and she still stretched like fook, i do need to keep them lower for best light, can i FIM the FIM IN future grows?


You can top but that won't just make them automatically small. You have to tie the branches down and away from each other. You don't even really have to top or FIM either. The pictures i just posted are reserva privada headband.. not topped or fimmed 



PersonalJesus said:


> okay, okay... knowledge is power... I gots a baby G13 Haze that is looking prime to try this out. She is about 2 weeks old and ready to be topped for the first time.
> heres a question: Roughly, how long are you guys vegging? Its gotta take some extra time to weave everything through and try and make sure its all an even canopy.
> also, how many times do you guys top when you SCROG?
> 
> hypothetically speaking, of course


I top at the first or second true node.. look at uncle bens guide to topping. I don't think there is a point to topping a top though. More branches won't necessarily give you more weed, just smaller colas on more branches.



Also with SCROG, note that your not really weaving, just pushing them down and out, where they push up against the screen as they try to grow out towards the light.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 28, 2013)

awesome... I gotta try to SCROG... I really need to increase my "grams per watt"


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, I got inspired by the chat the last day or so, so went about training my Big Buddha Cheese ladies. I had already topped them late in veg to slow them down a bit while the flower chamber became free (and to aid growth and yield of course). I was gonna leave them like this as they had grown really dense and bushy ender CFL's anyway, and the lower branches had really reached up. Today I got out my screws and cable ties, and spent a little time training them. I din't do much, as you can see from the one pic I took as a "before and after" style thing, but it does mean that all the budd sites will be within 6" of the lamp at the edges and 3" directly under the bulb....Nice!!!

When the lights come on tomorrow, I will add some more pics of them in the tent, once they have all upturned properly.

NB - I Increased the bend on one stem by tightening the cable tie, and couldn't feel the tension,...snapped the stem!! Not worried too much, as I dropped a 15" desk fan on 2 ladies, on 2 separate occasions and they seemed almost totally unaffected...god I love nature. It was in the first week of flower, and I expected that stem to be seriously stunted in budd, as it had to spend time repairing rather then creating budd...it didn't seem any less productive then the others 

PERSONAL JESUS - the reason Verde and myself train plants, the day after watering, is that they are weaker and more easily bent. If you find your plants wilting a little when they need watering, you can physically see the water being moved up the plant, as the branches return to position, workng from the bottom up. I would say it is worth letting one lady get a little too dry, just once, in veg, so you can soak it back up, roll a smoke, and watch the wonder of nature. Don't be a dick like me and try and bend too much on the first day. You can always increase the bend a little after a day or 2

I know they are a little pale, mag def stopped them using up Nitrogen properly, but both are now back on track, and hopefully they will look greener tomorrow


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh yeah, and excuse the state of my kitchen. Tending and watering my ladies is always done first thing, so they have a full day of light to appreciate my efforts... house work takes second place


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 28, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2498385n so active for a while, been moving to new spot.jjust got my 2nd 250w put in yesterday.so now got 500w going.and these 4 plants to flower under them both.thinking of using 1 hps and 1 mh to get good spec going.


Good to see you back, and lovely looking ladies....can I ask one thing, can you rotate your pics please so I don't get neck ache admiring your handy work.

I never used to, till I bothered playing around with the laptop, and it's easy. Double click the file so the pic opens in Window Photo Gallery, then click on the clockwise, or anti-clockwise arrow, and when you close the pic, or scroll to the next one, iit saves the changes automatically


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 28, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Well, I got inspired by the chat the last day or so, so went about training my Big Buddha Cheese ladies. I had already topped them late in veg to slow them down a bit while the flower chamber became free (and to aid growth and yield of course). I was gonna leave them like this as they had grown really dense and bushy ender CFL's anyway, and the lower branches had really reached up. Today I got out my screws and cable ties, and spent a little time training them. I din't do much, as you can see from the one pic I took as a "before and after" style thing, but it does mean that all the budd sites will be within 6" of the lamp at the edges and 3" directly under the bulb....Nice!!!
> 
> When the lights come on tomorrow, I will add some more pics of them in the tent, once they have all upturned properly.
> 
> ...


Haha. Awesome. Love how you employed the cable ties. Remember that as the branches get thicker they will get harder to bend, and more risky to try to bend. So pull the soon-to-be thick, main branches down sooner than later..

And yes, definitely watch the snaps! It happens though. No worries. A good tip is to keep a roll of masking tape within reaching distance of your plants. If a snap does occur, you can hold your plant in place with one hand, tear off some tape with the other, and tape it up without any serious damage occurring. A lot of the time if you don't let the broken branch just hang on it's own weight, the injury is usually a simple tear that heals up in a week.  And masking tape is ok for plants because it's meant to be removed, so the adhesive isn't very strong or damaging to the plants tissues.


But yes, tighten your zip tie down a bit, and leave it, then come back another day and tighten it a little more . That's what I like about zip ties, you can adjust very easily later on if you set it up correctly.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 28, 2013)

I was lucky, the snapped stem was resting naturally on some branches next to, taking the weight, so a little tape to help hold it, and away we go 

I definitely left them too long to start training, the blue cheese in my 400w tent, which were a week younger, have better results from todays trimming and are lovely and green, but I shan't go on about that on the 25o thread.

That was a lazy way of employing cable ties lol. I put the screws in by hand cos I couldn't be bothered to walk out of the room and get a screw driver (luckily they are pretty soft plastic) and then just pulled the highest few stems over. I can already see that If i had started this earlier I could have filled my 2x2 space totally by now, but this way I have enough room for a couple of rows of little clones.

This is my most adventurous grow yet, and I have a couple of cheese, some blue cheese, a strawberrry cough and one Aurora INdica from my last grow where there was a tiny hermie issue cos I knocked the timer. Out of 5 plants I only found 1 seed though. That would be 4 strains at once...I can't wait!!!!


----------



## sk8nbmxr411 (Jan 28, 2013)

Just came across this thread. I have a 3x3 tent with a 250w HPS and I want in this club! Am I worthy 

 8 weeks into flowering
This it 1 week into flowering


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 28, 2013)

sk8nbmxr411 said:


> Just came across this thread. I have a 3x3 tent with a 250w HPS and I want in this club! Am I worthy
> 
> View attachment 2500768View attachment 2500769View attachment 2500775View attachment 2500776View attachment 2500777View attachment 2500778View attachment 2500774 8 weeks into flowering
> This it 1 week into floweringView attachment 2500773


All 250's are welcome here.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 29, 2013)

AWESOME... truly awesome.

I'm definitely gonna do some LST, including SCROG with this G13 Haze... I keep putting off topping her for some reason. I gotta just grab my fiskars and do it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> AWESOME... truly awesome.
> 
> I'm definitely gonna do some LST, including SCROG with this G13 Haze... I keep putting off topping her for some reason. I gotta just grab my fiskars and do it.


It's simple and if you fuck up then you did a FIM instead . You really can't mess it up.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 29, 2013)

sk8nbmxr411 said:


> Just came across this thread. I have a 3x3 tent with a 250w HPS and I want in this club! Am I worthy
> 
> View attachment 2500774 8 weeks into flowering


Nice work, what is that you be growing in there??

This isn't a criticism more a thought or advice, but I recon you could be doing a lot more with that space and a 250. A little more training, or an extra plant, and you'd still be fine and get a much higher yield, and probably stronger too...but I guess you know about light intensity increasing THC. And the way I see it, if I'm paying for the extra electricity, I want as little light as possible hitting the floor, it's wasted money

Also if you haven't tried it yet...do a test run for an hour without the intake pipe from the exhaust fan running down to the reflector. Every right angle in your ducting reduces airflow dramatically (25-50%..i read last year and can't be bothered to double check the exact figures, but it's definitely a problem lol). You have a huge amount of circulating fans blowing the heat away before it reaches your canopy, which should mean all the hot air is getting blown to the sides of the tent, where it should rise to the top. I have my 250 in a 2x2 tent, and even in the summer when ambient temps are 75-80, I can keep the bulb 6" away from the canopy, no problems. All I have is a small 4" PC style fan blowing the air off the bulb, and in fact keeping the bulb nicely cool, and a 4" basic extractor fan, being hindered by a carbon filter, but the thing is, there is only 4" of pipe from the filter to the fan, and then 4" out of the tent, and it's all in a perfect straight line, pullng all the hottest air, at the top of the tent, straight out, and passively sucking the cooler outside air into the tent as it goes. This may not work for your set, but worth a try if you have some spare time.

I have thrown in a couple of pics of my 3x3 tent, which has a 400, this is 1 week after flip with really not much training at all. It's exactly the same air set up as my 250 tent, so you can see how small my circulating fan is, and how it is used.

By all means tell me to fuck off (but politely please lol) I appreciate that everyone likes to grow their own way, and live and let live I recon... everyone keeps telling me to swap to hydro or aero, but I like soil, and I'm not changing. I accept growing their way may give me more bang per buck, but i'm a personal grower, and enjoy the taste and the physical, dirty, traditional garden way of doing it


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 29, 2013)

Here s what is happening in my 250 tent right now. 2 Big BUddha Cheese, veg from seed, and one clone, the first to take root, and was potted 3 days ago. I also have some other clones, CHeese, Blu CHeese, and possibly a strawberry cough, but I got lost lol. They are under a 125w CFL, alongside an Aurora indica, from seed. They went into their pots yesterday, and switched from 24hrs light to 20/4...i'll give them 5 days or so to get settled, and get some colour back in their cheeks, and then they will be squeezed into the spaces in my tent, at 12/12.

The big ladies were flipped about a week ago, and I am hopefuly in the process of catching up the Nitrogen def.

Also thrown in is a picture of my new waterng can, with sprinkle head. I put off buying one, cos they are so expensive for what they are, but really pleased i did. The long thin spout means I can successfully maneuver across the entire surface of the soil, even with the cable ties i've placed every where, the entire pot gets evenly soaked, and there is no run off as the sprinkler takes all the force out. Another one for the "should have bought it a year ago" pile


----------



## ace720 (Jan 29, 2013)

What's up guys, I'm still here yeeee lol
just fucking around how is everyone though? 
Im ok, plants still doing good. It's crazy though
because my GRANDOGGY PURP(GRANDADDY PURP X
CHEMDAWG) really stinks, but not a good stinky. 
Damn thing smell like throw up= very repulsive,disgusting 
Does any one know about the CHEMDAWG ?


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 29, 2013)

ace720 said:


> What's up guys, I'm still here yeeee lol
> just fucking around how is everyone though?
> Im ok, plants still doing good. It's crazy though
> because my GRANDOGGY PURP(GRANDADDY PURP X
> ...


Evening ace, glad to hear you are still growing....seen you pop your head in from time to time, but not heard much on your ladies. Never heard of either of those strains, but then again there are plenty that I haven't heard of  I've just finished growing Aurora INdica which was described by one as "a cross between rotting flesh, and a meadow full of flowers", and I have been banned form smoking it in the house when my wife is home (who is usually very tolerant as she has no sense of smell).

Where do you get your seeds from?


----------



## ace720 (Jan 29, 2013)

This is it right here. 
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/connoisseur-genetics-seeds-grandoggy-purps/prod_354.html


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 29, 2013)

Funnily enough, I just did a search for Pineapple express g13, and that's the site I found. Like the pic and mix idea. I'm not gonna be growing again for a few months after this one, but when I do, I'm gonna order a few single seeds of 4 strains, and then clone and go back to perpetual from there.

Thinking Pineapple express, Buddha's Sister, Purple Haze, and Maybe some Strawberry Cough again....nice


----------



## ace720 (Jan 29, 2013)

My pineapple ex looking really good. Ill put some pics up later, at work now.


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 29, 2013)

Mate, don't be going on here at work... asking for trouble


----------



## ace720 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm on my phone now. But thanks for the look out


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 29, 2013)

Attitude is where it's at. I'm pretty sure there is a coupon on RIU for 5 or 10 % off floating around.. I always forget that when I make my orders.


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> Attitude is where it's at. I'm pretty sure there is a coupon on RIU for 5 or 10 % off floating around.. I always forget that when I make my orders.


420,rollitup


----------



## blazingrngras (Jan 29, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> AWESOME... truly awesome.
> 
> I'm definitely gonna do some LST, including SCROG with this G13 Haze... I keep putting off topping her for some reason. I gotta just grab my fiskars and do it.




search LBH SCROG the man is a guru step by step with pics. I like picture books


----------



## ace720 (Jan 29, 2013)

pineapple ex at week 4


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 29, 2013)

ace720 said:


> View attachment 2502539View attachment 2502540View attachment 2502541View attachment 2502542pineapple ex at week 4


Looking good bro


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 29, 2013)

I grew out a Chemdog by GHS... I was very pleasantly surprised all the way around.
Smelled like jet fuel... is that the smell your talking about?


----------



## ace720 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mmm.... never smelled jet fuel before but i cant wait till this thing finish so i can.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 30, 2013)

It was a monster too... I had to top it a 3 weeks into flower cuz of the stretch


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 30, 2013)

dont you just hate that


----------



## ace720 (Jan 30, 2013)

Thats crazy because after 4 weeks of 12/12 mine is still fucking stretching 
I already cut most of the plant off from the side to accommodate the pineapple ex
Really dont want to have to cut the tops off to


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 30, 2013)

That is what I hate about a new strain. I'm in the habbit of growing 5 seeds, using one to mother and flowering the other 4 fairly small and without training, ot get an idea of how they react...then work it out. I'm lucky, I usually go for "short/medium" for just this reason, and usually find they about double in height, for 2 weeks, then it's all budding...but have been caught out nastily and pretty much fucked my frst 400 crop 

Thinking about it, Lady J plants that grow excessively, isn't really the worst thing in the world, as far as problems go


----------



## Sr. Verde (Jan 30, 2013)

That's why I like to excessively research strains.. The sour kush I'm running now stretches about 2.5-3x in flower.. The pineapple express next does about 2-2.3x .. and the super lemon haze (from what I gather) stretches about 2.5-3x (much like the sour kush).

I make sure they don't outgrow in veg the space available in flower.. I hate chopping perfectly good branches .


----------



## ace720 (Jan 30, 2013)

I just supercrop the shit out of mine today 
I'll post pics tomorrow


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 31, 2013)

Just started some Bubblelicious regulars. I'm not crazy about growing from seed now since I have been cloning  but I'm hoping to get a male plant so I can try crossing it with the NL(?) my old skool buddy gifted me. Funny to be hoping that at least one of the 4 seeds will be a male 

SOG/LST 6 weeks


Mothers getting there 7 weeks and just getting plain H2O now..




Grazz


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

Very nice grazz! But I see you!


----------



## sk8nbmxr411 (Jan 31, 2013)

here is some pe under 250w

And i dont lst,its more holding the buds up because of their weight. and the plant was a strain called Champagne. 

yea ive tried a million ways to keep the cooltube, well cool. but even with the angles, this is the coolest ive gotten. My only other option is to cut a hole in the side of my tent so it can vent staight out the side from the cooltube. like this:

my 600w tent


----------



## sk8nbmxr411 (Jan 31, 2013)

tons more pics of both pe and champagne, lemme know if u wanna see.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Very nice grazz! But I see you!


I look all warped.. bad hair day


----------



## ace720 (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking good sk8 we love pics here


----------



## giggles26 (Jan 31, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> I look all warped.. bad hair day


Gotta love looking warped lol


----------



## Hettyman (Jan 31, 2013)

sk8nbmxr411 said:


> View attachment 2504955


when I see picture like that...it really does make me think that i'm not getting the most from my 250, or my 400 for that matter. Maybe a extra couple of weeks vegging next time


----------



## PersonalJesus (Jan 31, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Gotta love looking warped lol


anytime someone uses the word "warp"... I think of _Spaceballs_... "prepare for ludicrous speed"


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 1, 2013)

[youtube]ygE01sOhzz0[/youtube]


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 1, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> [youtube]ygE01sOhzz0[/youtube]


No no, it's all about Jamming the radar!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> when I see picture like that...it really does make me think that i'm not getting the most from my 250, or my 400 for that matter. Maybe a extra couple of weeks vegging next time


What are you getting for your GPW from the 250?


----------



## sk8nbmxr411 (Feb 1, 2013)

i just pulled 5 and a half oz of good bud and like another qp of sugar leaf off one plant plant in hydro under my 250w
5.5x28=154 damn only .6 gpw. Ha I thought i was doing much better so.... thank you giggles for pointing this out to me!


----------



## sk8nbmxr411 (Feb 1, 2013)

ANd it was short veg time, just 5 pe clones in 5 gallon grow bags of super soil.This is 2 weeks befor the flip 
Then 2 weeks into 12/12

Full flower


----------



## ace720 (Feb 1, 2013)

Mmmm.....im sorry i dont understand
Is that pineapple express or champange?

You got any pics of that one plant hydro grow that you got 154 grm off
Just asking bro,l love pics


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't own a scale, I don't need one. However, I would really like to figure my grams per watt... I know for a fact I ain't pulling no 154 g's off a plant.
I'm gonna try an extra long veg next time.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> I don't own a scale, I don't need one. However, I would really like to figure my grams per watt... I know for a fact I ain't pulling no 154 g's off a plant.
> I'm gonna try an extra long veg next time.


I'm wondering if his 154 was dried or wet weight. I'm not saying it's not possible but huge difference, and .6 isn't bad at all for a 250. Some of the best growers are hitting just at or above the 1GPW with 600 and 1k's.

You have to know your weight to get your GPW.


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone?



Grazz


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 1, 2013)

nanners... no good


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I'm wondering if his 154 was dried or wet weight. I'm not saying it's not possible but huge difference, and .6 isn't bad at all for a 250. Some of the best growers are hitting just at or above the 1GPW with 600 and 1k's.
> 
> You have to know your weight to get your GPW.


I know I need a scale to figure my GPW... It's just that having a scale makes me feel like I'm doing something wrong when I'm a completely legal patient... like a drug dealer or sumthin, ya' dig?


----------



## justperception (Feb 1, 2013)

Hey,
end of week 7 flower, white widow from nirvana seeds, what do you guys think about those tri? Ready yet?
It's my first grow plus I'm kinda colour blind :S
Watch in 720p for best view
[video=youtube;t9csEOxB48c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9csEOxB48c[/video]


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 1, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> nanners... no good


This is what happens as soon as you think you're getting good.. . They are almost at 7 weeks, guess I'll be picking nanners for a week..


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> Anyone?
> 
> View attachment 2506728
> 
> Grazz


Those are deff nuts man. no bueno bro no bueno


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> I know I need a scale to figure my GPW... It's just that having a scale makes me feel like I'm doing something wrong when I'm a completely legal patient... like a drug dealer or sumthin, ya' dig?


Are you selling your weed to kids in a dark back street alley? I'm gonna with probably not and you probably only share with close friends and other patients. 

So just grab you one, it's always nice to know how your doing. I always weigh mine not cuz I want more product but because I want to improve my techniques and I can't do that by eyes as I've had some that looked like it weighed a lot and it weighed less then one I thought didn't weigh anything. 

A lot of legal patients have scales. It's just a way of us growers to know how we are doing, and who knows someday you may even sell to a dispensary


----------



## justperception (Feb 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;n8vtwHUonOM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8vtwHUonOM&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]
*end of week 7 flower, white widow from nirvana seeds, what do you guys think*


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 1, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> This is what happens as soon as you think you're getting good.. . They are almost at 7 weeks, guess I'll be picking nanners for a week..


OUCH! *cross my fingers* I've been lucky so far... What do you think was the cause?


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 1, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Are you selling your weed to kids in a dark back street alley? I'm gonna with probably not and you probably only share with close friends and other patients.
> 
> So just grab you one, it's always nice to know how your doing. I always weigh mine not cuz I want more product but because I want to improve my techniques and I can't do that by eyes as I've had some that looked like it weighed a lot and it weighed less then one I thought didn't weigh anything.
> 
> A lot of legal patients have scales. It's just a way of us growers to know how we are doing, and who knows someday you may even sell to a dispensary


Well said... and you're totally right


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 1, 2013)

I had some hermie issues on my last grow, and everyone kept tellng to look for nana's, but found non. I understate that male plants have round pollen sacks, but what exactly are nana's?
(and yes, I do get where the name comes from?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 1, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> I had some hermie issues on my last grow, and everyone kept tellng to look for nana's, but found non. I understate that male plants have round pollen sacks, but what exactly are nana's?
> (and yes, I do get where the name comes from?


They look like little bananas, so nanas is short for bananas


----------



## sk8nbmxr411 (Feb 1, 2013)

The pics in my last post are of pineapple. The one plant is in the post before that. Ya got me?

one plant DRY 156gs Champagne

5 plants unknown weight pineapple express 


The champagne was my best grow. Maxibloom, Big bud, bud candy, Pondzyme, silica blast, Overdrive. I feed very heavy, then flushed with final phase for 3 weeks.
I have never flushed a plant before, but felt it nessicary as I burned a little bit with the nutes. At the end the first week of flushing, week 8 of flower, i decided to let it go a week more. I usual harvest at week 8, with all milky a few amber trics, but this plant ended up going 10 weeks, with half milk half amber. I have good ventilation so mold wasn't a prob. I feel like letting it go longer than i usually do is what helped pack on weight.


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 1, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> OUCH! *cross my fingers* I've been lucky so far... What do you think was the cause?


I have no idea.. temps were good (very good actually), no nute burn and everything seemed fine, event free, perfect . I was thinking of giving the flower room a month or so break after this grow finished, make some changes etc.. Now it's for sure, just to be safe there will be a deep clean involving bleach, mylar (the heavy stuff) will come down and the walls repainted, fans, hoods and duct cleaned, timers checked, pH/ppm monitors calibrated, check for light leaks...


But what probably will happen is just sweep or vacuum, mop and spray bleachy water and wipe it down  

Hetty, I found a post here on RIU.. a good clear pic of a "nanner" (I think they look more like a miniature banana pepper) I'm re-posting the pic with an arrow..



here is the original post..
https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/613679-good-detailed-picture-nanner.html

Grazz


----------



## ace720 (Feb 2, 2013)

Well guys, my JACK HERE died today 
I go to open my veg box today to see my fan fell on top of it. 
Shit that was gonna be my next grow to. Fuckit 
I put a BERRY BOMB in the coco, guess I'll see how that is.
I'm really excited now because I love me some BOMB seeds


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 2, 2013)

Cheers Grazz and Giggles...but WHAT are they? lol are they elongated pollen sacks, or mature pollen sacks? I've only seen pollen sacks once or twice when I bought non-femmed seeds, and they were destroyed and binned, and out of my house at the very first sign of them


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 2, 2013)

i took pictures of my zip tie training for you guys today.. note these are 61 days into flower..

I keep the main stalk as low as possible, and let it grow horizontally as much as I can, until it runs out of room and has to grow upwards.. This is why I start early (about 3-4 weeks in veg) by tying them down with zip ties. Then I adjust and tighten as the branch grows bigger and stronger. I have each plants main cola growing into a separate corner.

not 250w but I hope this helps a little for you guys trying to figure things out .


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 2, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Well guys, my JACK HERE died today
> I go to open my veg box today to see my fan fell on top of it.
> Shit that was gonna be my next grow to. Fuckit
> I put a BERRY BOMB in the coco, guess I'll see how that is.
> I'm really excited now because I love me some BOMB seeds


Where the fuck is the goddam "dislike" button!!! Sorry to hear that. Better then losing one half way through flower I guess


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 2, 2013)

Personal Jesus [ I remember you asking about how many plants to fit in a small tent with a 250, well I put my clones in with my big ones, and now have 10 in a 2x2 space. Think it's gonna get a little bit crowded.

The back row are 2 clones and one seedling. The biggest one is a clone that went in a week ago on 12/12 with the big ladies, and was about the size of the smaller clones are now.
The middle row is the 2 big cheese ladies, which are still a little pale, but the lower shoots are nicely green, and I imagine it's only a matter of time till the whole plants are looking her old selves.
Front row are another 5 clones. To be honest, I have lost track of what they are, mostly blue cheese, and one or 2 cheese, and maybe a strawberry cough.

All the clones showed roots and were potted 4 days ago, and I threw them in to flower today. Only expecting to get one big budd off of each of these, but should work out an extra few g's overall to keep me going. Plus, if i get desperate, I can sacrifice one at week 7, and leave the rest to finish perfect


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 2, 2013)

View attachment 2508350

Hey I have a question about keeping my temps in check with my 250w setup.

Its hovering around 77-80 right now with the tent open and a fan blowing in there. Im in the market to buy an inline and some clip on fans to be able to acctually close the door on the ten and not have to worry about temps. Just wanted to get some input on what everyone else seems to be using.

I have 4 white fires from seed going. This is my second grow for what its worth.

Hope I can give you guys some more updates in the coming weeks. 

Cheers


Quick Setup Notes

DR60
3gal bags
FFOF soil mix
Dyna Grow Nutes
250w MH and HPS

OG Raskal Wifi


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 2, 2013)

ready made clip on fans are the easiest option, one should be enough in there if you get enough air being sucked out. For exhaust the rule seems to be, go for slightly more then you need, better safe then sorry. I was broke and bought the cheapest 4" tube extractor fan I could, which still does the job in my 2x2 or 60x60 tent. I hang a 4" PC style fan (but a mains ready version) and hang it from my reflector blowing the heat off the bulb immediately, and I can keep the bulb itself 3-4" from the plants (maybe not in mid summer though).

Also, I strongly recommend getting a carbon filter to help keep smell down. For this to work your tent will need negative pressure (more air being sucked out then pushed in) and providing you don't have any fans blowing air in, and let air be drawn in through the vents naturally, you should be fine.

Is that OK, or too much in one go?? Did it help at all?


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 2, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> ready made clip on fans are the easiest option, one should be enough in there if you get enough air being sucked out. For exhaust the rule seems to be, go for slightly more then you need, better safe then sorry. I was broke and bought the cheapest 4" tube extractor fan I could, which still does the job in my 2x2 or 60x60 tent. I hang a 4" PC style fan (but a mains ready version) and hang it from my reflector blowing the heat off the bulb immediately, and I can keep the bulb itself 3-4" from the plants (maybe not in mid summer though).
> 
> Also, I strongly recommend getting a carbon filter to help keep smell down. For this to work your tent will need negative pressure (more air being sucked out then pushed in) and providing you don't have any fans blowing air in, and let air be drawn in through the vents naturally, you should be fine.
> 
> Is that OK, or too much in one go?? Did it help at all?


Yea that all makes since. so I should not have another fan or booster type fan sucking air in from one of the lower ducts?


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 2, 2013)

Sel3ctive... I got almost the same setup.

I got a carbon filter with an exhaust blower pulling air out through the carbon filter, right up next to the 250w. My temps stay in the mid 70's with the light on and with the light off, I need to turn the heat up in the room... 

Try that.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 2, 2013)

ace720 said:


> well guys, my jack here died today
> I go to open my veg box today to see my fan fell on top of it.
> Shit that was gonna be my next grow to. Fuckit
> i put a berry bomb in the coco, guess i'll see how that is.
> I'm really excited now because i love me some bomb seeds



dislike, dislike, dislike


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 2, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> Sel3ctive... I got almost the same setup.
> 
> I got a carbon filter with an exhaust blower pulling air out through the carbon filter, right up next to the 250w. My temps stay in the mid 70's with the light on and with the light off, I need to turn the heat up in the room...
> 
> Try that.


What fan do you have filter etc.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 2, 2013)

I got mine here... http://www.greners.com/i/fans-ventilation-filters/filters-odor/carbon-filters/phresh-filters.html

And here is the exhaust blower... http://www.greners.com/i/fans-ventilation-filters/products/axial-fans/active-air-blower-systems.html

I just ran some ducting and there you go. Just make sure you get compatible CFM ratings.
... and No, you don't need to pull any air IN from the lower openings in the tent. Just leave them open and the difference in air pressure will pull in plenty of fresh air while you're carbon filter/exhaust blower is running.


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 3, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> I got mine here... http://www.greners.com/i/fans-ventilation-filters/filters-odor/carbon-filters/phresh-filters.html
> 
> And here is the exhaust blower... http://www.greners.com/i/fans-ventilation-filters/products/axial-fans/active-air-blower-systems.html
> 
> ...


one more question. It just dawned on me that once I have a scrog going on its going to be really hard to drain my saucers how exactly do you grow? If its going to hinder me being able to get a full view of each plant then I dont think scrog is the right route for me.


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 3, 2013)

sel3ctive said:


> Yea that all makes since. so I should not have another fan or booster type fan sucking air in from one of the lower ducts?


You can have a small fan blowing cool air into one of the lower ducts, just not a very powerful one, and make sure the extractor and filter are pulling more air out, then it blows in. It depends on your ambient temps (temp of air around the tent, in house). If they are cool enough, you may find the temps in your tent too low, like PJ said. Best thing to do is start with an extractor and try the set suggested. If temps are still too hot, maybe you do need to blow more cool air in, but I doubt it. With regards to temp between bulb and plant, use your hand, if you can hold it there comfortably, the plants should be fine (presuming you don't work with molten steel or something and have become aclimatised to extreme heat)

I would suggest some additional circulation fan in there to keep humidity low in flower.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 3, 2013)

sel3ctive said:


> View attachment 2508350
> 
> Hey I have a question about keeping my temps in check with my 250w setup.
> 
> ...


Pick up some 6" clip on fans, and blow under the canopy to move around the hot air under the bulb.. it will help the plants a lot... I'm lazy so I hooked up 4 of them instead of installing an oscillating fan like I wanted to.

It's also good to pick up an inline fan to pull in fresh air.. I like max fans because they are efficient and quiet, but the downside is they are $$$$. You probably want a 4 inch. You don't really need more than 180cfm either. An air cooled hood might save you a few degrees also - but you already have a hood so that might not be worth your investment as 250w runs pretty cool anyways..


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 4, 2013)

sel3ctive said:


> one more question. It just dawned on me that once I have a scrog going on its going to be really hard to drain my saucers how exactly do you grow? If its going to hinder me being able to get a full view of each plant then I dont think scrog is the right route for me.


use a towel or a sham-wow or whatever and you just sop the water out of the trays


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 4, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> use a towel or a sham-wow or whatever and you just sop the water out of the trays


That's about what I did this weekend. Seems legit.

I ordereda fan and a filter as well , ill let you guys know how everything ends up. My ambient temps I'm the room are cool ( 70-77). I'm not really afraid to run the AC all day lol.


----------



## justperception (Feb 4, 2013)

Question, do you guys leave plants 3 days in the dark before cutting?


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 4, 2013)

justperception said:


> Question, do you guys leave plants 3 days in the dark before cutting?


I normally just do 2. But I might experiment with 3 days in the dark on this go around.


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 4, 2013)

here's a good little thread, with a good quote at the top of the second page, which would suggest 72 hours is best, but from what I gather, even 48 will help. I'll be doing this with my ladies this time...i'm in no need to free the tent up quickly, and it will probably reduce the overall hanging/drying time anyway

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/382065-leaving-plant-dark-2.html


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 4, 2013)

sel3ctive said:


> one more question. It just dawned on me that once I have a scrog going on its going to be really hard to drain my saucers how exactly do you grow? If its going to hinder me being able to get a full view of each plant then I dont think scrog is the right route for me.


Turkey basters work good, takes a couple minutes though if you have 25%+ run off.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah I used syrenges (plastic tip 100mL) to pull water out... Turkey baster would work well also.

I got tired of pulling the water out every time I watered, so I bought a flood tray, drilled a hole in it, and built a table underneath it. Then I put a bucket under the hole and it all drains neatly into the bucket. Then I can remove the water the next day without having to worry about roots sitting in water.


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 4, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah I used syrenges (plastic tip 100mL) to pull water out... Turkey baster would work well also.
> 
> I got tired of pulling the water out every time I watered, so I bought a flood tray, drilled a hole in it, and built a table underneath it. Then I put a bucket under the hole and it all drains neatly into the bucket. Then I can remove the water the next day without having to worry about roots sitting in water.


That just gave me the best freakin idea ever....


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 4, 2013)

i bet bilge pumps work well too.. the ones they make for small rafts.. i never actually tried one though.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 5, 2013)

sel3ctive said:


> That just gave me the best freakin idea ever....


Would you like to share with the rest of the class?


----------



## RXFarmer (Feb 5, 2013)

Just wanted to share a pic of my Headband in my 250w tent about 7 weeks into flower. In 2gallon coco pots using lucas coco formula plus liquid koolbloom and calmag. Seems to be loving the nutes and has bigger buds than my 1200w tent


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 5, 2013)

very nice!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 5, 2013)

lookin real nice and good like


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 5, 2013)

RXFarmer said:


> Just wanted to share a pic of my Headband in my 250w tent about 7 weeks into flower. In 2gallon coco pots using lucas coco formula plus liquid koolbloom and calmag. Seems to be loving the nutes and has bigger buds than my 1200w tent
> View attachment 2511964


Looking tastey!! See how grand the 250 is...you mite as well throw away your 1200 altogether 

Is one of your budds growing out horizontally??


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 5, 2013)

im guessing the branch is just long and skinny and the flower is heavy.


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 6, 2013)

SOG pics.. these are the girls that were throwing nanners. I picked the ones I could find and haven't found any the past few days. I'm on the fence here but I think they could be harvested any time. 



Grazz


----------



## justperception (Feb 6, 2013)

Well, this is it....
[video=youtube;tPL3oPe4cug]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tPL3oPe4cug[/video]

Big thanks to everyone in this thread for amazing support 
Love you guys


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 6, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> SOG pics.. these are the girls that were throwing nanners. I picked the ones I could find and haven't found any the past few days. I'm on the fence here but I think they could be harvested any time.
> 
> View attachment 2513879
> View attachment 2513880
> ...


I'm with you on that. Wasn't sure at first on the shading of the trich's due to my crappy laptop screen, but when I really focused, I see the heads are starting to droop over. Glad to see the nanner's weren't a huge problem


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 6, 2013)

GRazz.nice bud as always.yeah id say anyday now.


----------



## Amysd (Feb 6, 2013)

I had an old stealth box grow back in the day. Looking back on it, it was a great learning experience and we got damn good yield using DWC with Super Natural!


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 7, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> GRazz.nice bud as always.yeah id say anyday now.


Thanks cb.. 7 plants in there so ripest firstest.


----------



## mongcheese (Feb 7, 2013)

A few pics of Madness by World of seeds, just before the chop-


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 10, 2013)

Here a couple of pics of some of my clones that I threw in to fill in the gap, they were only a couple of inches tall when I put them in there on 12/12...and they have exceeded expectation. Oh yeah, and thanks Giggles, these were the first plants I used lime in the soil, and while I think I was a little too cautious and didn't quite use enough, they are growing a much better green colour, with only water and the nutes in the soil. Correction their last watering had 2 drops per litre of Fox Farm Big Bloom in it, just to get the plants used to them.


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 13, 2013)

Questions about soil growing..

I harvested everything I had flowering, I was using Pro-Mix/Coco and I'm ready to try soil. The past few grows were good (100% coco then pro-mix/coco) but those little flies that seem to come with the coco drove me nuts, I've removed all of the mix that the flies liked so I should be ready for a fresh bug-less grow this time around.
I'm not ready to make soil so what are my options in pre-mixed soil by the bag?
I have some clones and seedlings ready to go..

Grazz


----------



## ace720 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey I was going to do soil again to Grazz  
I just use 2 parts topsoil/1 part perlite.
I don't do organic so I don't need all the extra stuff 
Everything in the nutes


----------



## ace720 (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm getting tired of watering every day


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Here a couple of pics of some of my clones that I threw in to fill in the gap, they were only a couple of inches tall when I put them in there on 12/12...and they have exceeded expectation. Oh yeah, and thanks Giggles, these were the first plants I used lime in the soil, and while I think I was a little too cautious and didn't quite use enough, they are growing a much better green colour, with only water and the nutes in the soil. Correction their last watering had 2 drops per litre of Fox Farm Big Bloom in it, just to get the plants used to them.


Awesome bro!! Glad I could be of some help


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> Questions about soil growing..
> 
> I harvested everything I had flowering, I was using Pro-Mix/Coco and I'm ready to try soil. The past few grows were good (100% coco then pro-mix/coco) but those little flies that seem to come with the coco drove me nuts, I've removed all of the mix that the flies liked so I should be ready for a fresh bug-less grow this time around.
> I'm not ready to make soil so what are my options in pre-mixed soil by the bag?
> ...


There are a lot of soil mixes that are great out of the bag, you've got FFOF, hapy frog, black gold organic, vigoro, jungle growth, just to name a few.

I can answer any question you've got about soil bro.

Just make sure you add in some perlite into whatever you mix and some lime.


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 13, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Hey I was going to do soil again to Grazz
> I just use 2 parts topsoil/1 part perlite.
> I don't do organic so I don't need all the extra stuff
> Everything in the nutes


I'm thinking something organic.. so all I'd need is water.


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> There are a lot of soil mixes that are great out of the bag, you've got FFOF, hapy frog, black gold organic, vigoro, jungle growth, just to name a few.
> 
> I can answer any question you've got about soil bro.
> 
> Just make sure you add in some perlite into whatever you mix and some lime.


Local store has FFOF.. what's the ratio of perlite and lime per cf?(I don't know the bag size)


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> Local store has FFOF.. what's the ratio of perlite and lime per cf?(I don't know the bag size)


When doing FFOF I do 3 parts FFOF to 1 part perlite. 

The bags of FFOF are 1.5cf

I'd put at least like 10 cups perlite in and lime you want 2tbsp per gallon of soil.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2013)

If you have a problem with flies, you can use 2 inches of sand on the top of your soil and that gives them a very very difficult environment to thrive in. They don't like the dry grainy sand. They like moist, damp, moldy places..


Make sure you sterilize your sand in the oven before you use it though.

Personally though I keep a clean environment, and use ffof with perlite and have no problems so far *knocks on wood*..


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 13, 2013)

the only bugs I've ever found in my coco were little silver bugs with small wings... the closest picture I came across said they were a natural enemy of mites and thrips... and I even found some info to suggest that some companies purposely put those little bugs in there to combat the harmful bugs...

like everything else, I could be completely wrong


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 13, 2013)

I think my next move is to try "super soil"...

SubCool haters, this is your cue to chime in...


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've tried ss but I like my soil better.

Have you looked into vic's ss?


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 13, 2013)

from what I've heard... Subcool's recipe was based on Vic High's recipe... Subcool has just had the last ten years to improve it.

I'm not gonna follow the recipe exactly, I got a few amendments I'm gonna try myself... such as potassium sulfur powder for a potassium boost and a little sulfur is good for flowers from what I know


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> from what I've heard... Subcool's recipe was based on Vic High's recipe... Subcool has just had the last ten years to improve it.
> 
> I'm not gonna follow the recipe exactly, I got a few amendments I'm gonna try myself... such as potassium sulfur powder for a potassium boost and a little sulfur is good for flowers from what I know


To each their own, I make my own soil mix and I love it and so do my plants so all you can do is try it and see if it's for you.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 13, 2013)

Thats a great attitude... better than bashing people over the head just because two people don't agree.

Whats the low down on your mix? Or is that a trade secret?


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 13, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> If you have a problem with flies, you can use 2 inches of sand on the top of your soil and that gives them a very very difficult environment to thrive in. They don't like the dry grainy sand. They like moist, damp, moldy places..
> 
> Make sure you sterilize your sand in the oven before you use it though.


I tried sand, it didn't seem to help me. Not sure if it makes a difference but I'm using smartpots.
Encouraging to see that you are using FFOF .. I've seen some awesome pics posted by you sir..


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah I feel like sand wont eradicate a problem, only make it easier to deal with.

https://www.rollitup.org/bugs/335046-grizzlys-guide-pulverizing-pests.html

This is a great thread for dealing with pests..



Also, this is my headband at day 70, using FFOF .


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 13, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> Yeah I feel like sand wont eradicate a problem, only make it easier to deal with.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/bugs/335046-grizzlys-guide-pulverizing-pests.html
> 
> ...


Looking good verde, looks like she is pretty damn close.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 13, 2013)

i'm giving her another week to ten days... gonna let them ripen out a lot.. I need medicine that can put me down .


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 14, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> i'm giving her another week to ten days... gonna let them ripen out a lot.. I need medicine that can put me down .


Ya me to bro, I was thinking like 8-10 days lol. Just wasn't sure how you liked it


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 14, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Have you looked into vic's ss?


Just read this first thing and bleary eyed and read "Have you looked into vic's Ass?" lol


----------



## drgrowshit (Feb 14, 2013)

View attachment 2524821my exo cheesefrom theold 250


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 14, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Just read this first thing and bleary eyed and read "Have you looked into vic's Ass?" lol


Its like looking at the sun... stare at it too long and you'll go blind... LOL


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 15, 2013)

Is anyone in the club gonna head out to Denver for the first LEGAL cup on 4/20???


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 15, 2013)

Thought about it. But decided to golf instead. Maybe next year when everything is sorted out.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 15, 2013)

Everything in Denver is fine so far... its the LA medical cup with all the issues


----------



## ace720 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello everyone 
Hope all Is will.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 15, 2013)

Whats poppin' Ace?


----------



## ace720 (Feb 15, 2013)

Nothing much. Just waiting for these plants to be done.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 16, 2013)

aint we all... I'm counting down the days to 4/20 and my *EPIC* pilgrimage to Denver for the first ever Legal Cannabis Cup


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 16, 2013)

speaking of which... someone tell me if they have a _better_ idea:

to get my meds to Denver... I refuse to fly with them. I've talked to alot of people, both officially and off the record... basically, if the TSA screening your luggage finds anything, including smokeable meds, it is their duty to report, and turn over anything found to the local police. I do live in a medical state, I am a legal patient... but the TSA and airport is technically considered under Federal jurisdiction. And who knows how the local cop who gets called over will want to handle things? Basically, its alot of grey area and "try it and see"...

Normally, I'd be up for some craziness, and I'd look at it like a challenge... I'd make a game out of getting my meds past the TSA. But with a trip this important and only ONE flight to Denver that day... I can't be the one who is detained for 4 hours just to walk out and have no flight to Denver.

Here is what I'm thinking... I'm gonna send my meds ahead of me to the hotel. Ask the hotel to hold the package at the front desk until I pick it up... and there you go, I'm safely in Denver with my meds at the hotel. No need to even bother with the airport fiasco.

what do you all think?


----------



## ace720 (Feb 16, 2013)

OMG!!! please don't try to send meds in the mail (U.S. federal) over state lines. 
I got some buddies that do it all the time but they're drug dealers and don't care about shit.
But if you are a legal patient in a legal state going to a state where mj is legal all around,
you shouldt have to go through all those troubles. Shit you will be able to pick up waaayyyy 
Better there.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 16, 2013)

I hope so... I'm just worried about the first night I'm in Denver, before the cup begins and samples are passed out... I don't wanna have to be without my meds, even if its just one night.

And, I was thinking about a private shipping company (UPS or FedEX)... nobody that has to report to the government directly.

I guess I'm just afraid of getting there and being out of meds and out of luck


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 16, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> I hope so... I'm just worried about the first night I'm in Denver, before the cup begins and samples are passed out... I don't wanna have to be without my meds, even if its just one night.
> 
> And, I was thinking about a private shipping company (UPS or FedEX)... nobody that has to report to the government directly.
> 
> I guess I'm just afraid of getting there and being out of meds and out of luck


I'm thinking....Edibles


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 16, 2013)

im thinking how hard could it be to find some bud in a legal state?


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 17, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> im thinking how hard could it be to find some bud in a legal state?


I'm one of those unfortunate people who always seems to have a hard time getting set-up in a unfamiliar place... and, as I said, I know I'm gonna get crazy amounts of samples at the cup... I'm just worried about the first night in Denver _before_ the start of the cup...
I got enough issues to deal with between my fear of flying and the stress of planning a cross-country trip... I'm gonna need those meds


----------



## ace720 (Feb 17, 2013)

Shit I'm going so I can get some really good seeds for cheap


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 17, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Shit I'm going so I can get some really good seeds for cheap


Can I get a "Hells Yeah!"


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 17, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> Is anyone in the club gonna head out to Denver for the first LEGAL cup on 4/20???


Yes me and the girl are going


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 18, 2013)

I can't hardly wait... We are gonna burn Denver down!


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

Yep it's going to be epic, I'll be toking on some of my own while I'm there  

That hotel room is gonna stink!


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 18, 2013)

Man... I gotta fly out, and I *HATE* TO FLY... not to repeat myself, but after contacting everybody from the TSA to the local cops and yes, the staties too, I don't feel comfortable taking my own meds with me. Basically, if I get delayed then I'll miss the only flight to Denver that day... needless to say that would suck with a capital SUCK.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> Man... I gotta fly out, and I *HATE* TO FLY... not to repeat myself, but after contacting everybody from the TSA to the local cops and yes, the staties too, I don't feel comfortable taking my own meds with me. Basically, if I get delayed then I'll miss the only flight to Denver that day... needless to say that would suck with a capital SUCK.


Were driving out so I only gotta worry about state troopers lol.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 18, 2013)

I did a 2 day drive down the east coast and back once... I got scared going through those backwoods hick towns... those cops will make you disappear


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> I did a 2 day drive down the east coast and back once... I got scared going through those backwoods hick towns... those cops will make you disappear


Not as easy I can make them disappear


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Were driving out so I only gotta worry about state troopers lol.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 18, 2013)

very clever... thats what I did and I buried it in the trunk... I banked on the fact that hopefully no underpaid cop wants to un-pack my trunk and dig through all my luggage.

lol... vacuum seal... still laughing


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 18, 2013)

Haha all my shit is vacuumed sealed. That's the only way I roll 

But I'm worried about the smell from my vape or j lol.


----------



## ace720 (Feb 19, 2013)

Whats up guys 
Soil is soooo slow 
But I'm back down any way


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Whats up guys
> Soil is soooo slow
> But I'm back down any way


Soil ain't slow when you got it down 

I get at least 1" a day, sometimes 2 if nothing goes wrong. 

It's all about keeping your roots happy, you keep them happy bro and you will have vigorous growth, well of course give them light to lol.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 19, 2013)

Here you go ace, this is vintage at day 56


And here she is 13 days later



Pretty vigorous growth I think  All in soil to. Tellin ya bro happy roots make happy plants. It's all in the soil


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 19, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Soil ain't slow when you got it down
> 
> I get at least 1" a day, sometimes 2 if nothing goes wrong.
> 
> It's all about keeping your roots happy, you keep them happy bro and you will have vigorous growth, well of course give them light to lol.


Personally I vacuum seal allllll the flower, twice, wipe it down with alcohol, stash it, and eat edibles instead. Then I get super high when I reach my destination.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 19, 2013)

I agree with you both... you can get wicked fast growth from hydro, faster than soil. But, you can still get awesome 1"-2" per day growth out of soil...

Or you can be like me and always seem to choose the slowest keeper everytime


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 19, 2013)

I like soil, because it's natural to me. I like recreating nature, and controlling every element. Including whats in the dirt.  I'm also slowly transitioning into organics, which I think (so far) produces the best tasting medicine. Maybe I haven't had really good hydro though.

I describe my setup to the dudes at the shop and they just assume it's hydro. I'm like, oh nope, those are 5 gallon soil pots sitting on a flood table that I use to drain. I've thought about trying DWC though. Looks like a lot of fun, and looks like the plants growth rate seriously benefits from hydroponics.


----------



## ace720 (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Here you go ace, this is vintage at day 56
> View attachment 2533147
> 
> And here she is 13 days later
> ...


No no don't get me wrong. I know most plants (if the right genetics) will grow 1 to 2 in. everyday when first put into 12/12 no matter soil or hydro. I was talking about the first two weeks after popping the seed. In veg. soil is hella slooooow at first.
Nice plants tho


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

ace720 said:


> No no don't get me wrong. I know most plants (if the right genetics) will grow 1 to 2 in. everyday when first put into 12/12 no matter soil or hydro. I was talking about the first two weeks after popping the seed. In veg. soil is hella slooooow at first.
> Nice plants tho


Thanks, but even the first 2 weeks I have vigorous growth lol.

I still get 1-2" even during the first 2 weeks bro. I'm telling you it's all about your soil. 

I tried hydro and it just wasn't for me. I love soil and the way my girls taste at the end. Nothing else compares for me. 

I'm all about the quality of my medicine as my patients require the best. I sow my beans and within 3 days they are up above soil and then it's on from there. 

What are you using for soil? Give me a run down and I'll take a look at it.

Ever looked into rapid rooters to start your beans in?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> I like soil, because it's natural to me. I like recreating nature, and controlling every element. Including whats in the dirt.  I'm also slowly transitioning into organics, which I think (so far) produces the best tasting medicine. Maybe I haven't had really good hydro though.
> 
> I describe my setup to the dudes at the shop and they just assume it's hydro. I'm like, oh nope, those are 5 gallon soil pots sitting on a flood table that I use to drain. I've thought about trying DWC though. Looks like a lot of fun, and looks like the plants growth rate seriously benefits from hydroponics.


Organics is where it's at, I haven't touched my bottled nutes in over 2 grows, I won't ever go back.


----------



## ace720 (Feb 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Thanks, but even the first 2 weeks I have vigorous growth lol.
> 
> I still get 1-2" even during the first 2 weeks bro. I'm telling you it's all about your soil.
> 
> ...


So you're trying to tell me in just two weeks of veg (from seed)your plant be almost 28in tall?
Now that's impressive. You have to be an exception because thats definitely not average.
What lights you use to veg? I need to get with that


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

ace720 said:


> So you're trying to tell me in just two weeks of veg (from seed)your plant be almost 28in tall?
> Now that's impressive. You have to be an exception because thats definitely not average.
> What lights you use to veg? I need to get with that


I veg under a very mixed sprectrum. My primary light is a 600CMH, dropped in with 8 5000k cfls and two 4ft t5ho on the sides lol.

Be careful with that I don't want your grandma having the sheriff showing up again. 

How you been though bro.


----------



## ace720 (Feb 20, 2013)

I been okay. Just waiting on the tude new promo gonna get some more beans 
Maybe DNA's KUSHBERRY . Anyone do that one?


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

A couple of my friends have bro. 

I'm ready for their new promo to


----------



## ace720 (Feb 20, 2013)

Is it any good?
I might get some bodhi too


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 20, 2013)

They seemed to like it. I tried it and it wasn't anything new to me but of course I grow a lot of pot lol. 

It's a very sturdy plant though, but of course most kush's are.


----------



## Grazzmon (Feb 21, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I veg under a very mixed sprectrum. My primary light is a 600CMH, dropped in with 8 5000k cfls and two 4ft t5ho on the sides lol.
> 
> Be careful with that I don't want your grandma having the sheriff showing up again.
> 
> How you been though bro.


CMH is the shit.. my girls love my 250 watt CMH, veg and flower. I also supplement with a couple 2700k CFL's the ones that are as big as a 2 liter bottle . I also have the 2'x4' 6 bulb T5HO. it came with 3500k bulbs but I just picked up some 3000k's so I'm going to try the next round with 2 3500k and 4 3000k's.


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 21, 2013)

(4) OG Raskal White Fire 33 days into veg on a DR60 with a 250w MH.

I just wanted to know if anyone else has ever ran 4 plants before in a DR60? My ultimate concern is when I flip them to 12/12 in a few days how can I get more light beneath the canopy. Or should i go by some tomato cages? Any vet growing advice is appreciated as this is only my second grow. First grow was a PC case.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 21, 2013)

I did 4 in a DR80... it was hard when they started to stretch. And it bears to mention, that was 4 NOT topped... so they didn't bush out.


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh great so Im in for a fun time hahahaha


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 21, 2013)

it can be done... flip em now if yer worried


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 21, 2013)

sel3ctive said:


>


And that's why they call it FIM(_Fuck I missed_) 
But they look good so far, nice plants. Maybe LST the cola's?


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 21, 2013)

Im going to have to think of something. Buying a larger tent is an option but I dont feel like it right now.


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 21, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> it can be done... flip em now if yer worried


Yea I just changed the timer, and swapped out to the 250w HPS


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 21, 2013)

They may be a little cramped but I don't think you need to freak out or nuthin... as long as you got good circulation


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 21, 2013)

Yea I have a 4" inline pulling the air out and going through a carbon filter. Inline is rated at 200cfm. I have one of the lower inlet holes open also have a Clipon fan aimed right at the bulb to throw the heat around a bit.


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 21, 2013)

Good evening all. Been a long while, but that's a good thing given me plenty to read.

Everyone keeps trying to go hydro, and my local shop makes his own bubbler systems which are literally flying out the window...but like you Verde, I like soil...it's the natural way. I also like to raise my light a bit for the last 2 weeks to replicate the end of summer, MJ has evolved to over thousands and thousands of years to work with the Earth, not a grow tent. That said I did have a really interesting conversation with a Moroccan the other week, how plants that grow on cliff faces grow faster then any any other vegetation because the roots lock into the cliff, and get a constant trickle of water in the rocks rather then have to work there way through soil...it's just that there is much more soil on this planet so plants have had to make the best of it. I'm still staying with soil forever. Whenever I buy weed, I can tell whether it is soil or hydro, even if not flushed...it's hard to describe.

Grazzmon, I decided this week to get a CMH when my bulb is due a change, as the first bit of spring sun in my conservatory reminded me of the two plants I grew out there last year, and there amazing taste. It was a blueberry, which I grew for 18 months indoors, and just threw 2 out in the sun for fun, and the taste difference was incredible....which I could only put down to the increased spectrum of the sun. I use dual spec bulbs at present and throw some CFL's in too, but really looking forward to seeing what a CMH does to flavour. If I don't think that it was worth the extra outlay, i'm gonna come put a foot in your ass.... or more likely get to the front door and forget what I was doing there in the first place.

Had mould problems, killing shit load of leaves, ruining feedng schedule and growth.... not good for mid flower. I have totally overcome this now, but it's fucking tears...every grow is something different fucking it up. I had to switch my extractors off overnight (2 tents) cos my wife can't sleep with the noise. Always left a circulating fan, and never had problems, but I guess my previous strains were more mould resistant. Next grow my tent is going in the loft so they can run 24/7.

I'm pretty sure that my little 250 won't cause any real heat difference n my huge loft area, especially with circulating fans, and an extractor pulling the air out of the loft. I plan to have the tent exhaust into the loft, where it will mix with the far cooler over-night air, and then this mild air will be extracted, being less invisble to the chopper heat cams. Been watching a lot of stuff on heat cams, reality cop programmes and documentaries, and it appears that they can see hot air being exhausted, but this is when it goes straight from a major grow room to the outside. What do you recon? It doesn't seem to add any real heat to much smaller sized bedroom, so I should be fine. Of course I will insulate the roof directlty above the tent


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 21, 2013)

sel3ctive said:


> Yea I have a 4" inline pulling the air out and going through a carbon filter. Inline is rated at 200cfm. I have one of the lower inlet holes open also have a Clipon fan aimed right at the bulb to throw the heat around a bit.


I have squeezed loads of plants under my 250 in the 60x60, and it can handle it, cramped or not. The big issues I did find was air flow through the canopy and humidity...but you should be fine


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 21, 2013)

Sel3ctive...
I got both of my lower vents open... other than that, we're doing about the same thing


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 21, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> Sel3ctive...
> I got both of my lower vents open... other than that, we're doing about the same thing


The 6" ducts or the windows?


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 21, 2013)

my DR80 has two screened vent ports at the bottom... not the 6 inch draw string holes... they are rectangular in shape and can be velcro-ed open


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 21, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> my DR80 has two screened vent ports at the bottom... not the 6 inch draw string holes... they are rectangular in shape and can be velcro-ed open


Eh but that would be come a pain for me to open and close it when the lights come on and off.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 22, 2013)

Im gonna assume you're speaking about closing and opening the vents with the light cycle because you're worried about "light leaks"... I was too at first, but I've yet to have a problem *knocks on wood *


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a new DR90, and I'm pretty sure it listed as one of the improvements as "fully removable viewing windows"...I got the impression that the older tents had covers that you could velcro open or shut, where as the new ones have fully removable covers...meaning you can't leave them open "a bit", they are either velcro'd shut, or are a bloody big open light allowing window...meaning they would have to be fully shut at lights out. This may be why sel3ctve is more worried about light leaks through his vents...sorry to butt in


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 22, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> I have a new DR90, and I'm pretty sure it listed as one of the improvements as "fully removable viewing windows"...I got the impression that the older tents had covers that you could velcro open or shut, where as the new ones have fully removable covers...meaning you can't leave them open "a bit", they are either velcro'd shut, or are a bloody big open light allowing window...meaning they would have to be fully shut at lights out. This may be why sel3ctve is more worried about light leaks through his vents...sorry to butt in


Yup I have the newer one this is my concern exactly. They are really high up to the point I would create a light leak.


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 22, 2013)

sel3ctive said:


> Yup I have the newer one this is my concern exactly. They are really high up to the point I would create a light leak.


you could always try sewing/sticking a piece of thick dark cloth over the vent (after taking the cover off) this may allow more air through the vent, but no light...depends on how much you can bothered and won't to make any mods to your new tent


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 22, 2013)

I get it now... guess I just got an older model


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 22, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> you could always try sewing/sticking a piece of thick dark cloth over the vent (after taking the cover off) this may allow more air through the vent, but no light...depends on how much you can bothered and won't to make any mods to your new tent


I did consider constructing something that would allow air thorugh but block the light from entering or escaping. Black stockings or something similar to the black mesh UA shirts that I wear to the gym.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 22, 2013)

Light Trap... a cardboard box taped against your vents with the bottom side cut out... mesh stockings over the bottom that you removed as a dust blocker.
Air can pass up thru the mesh and thru your vent... the light cannot travel around the angles of the box.
Kinda hard to explain in words.


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 22, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> Light Trap... a cardboard box taped against your vents with the bottom side cut out... mesh stockings over the bottom that you removed as a dust blocker.
> Air can pass up thru the mesh and thru your vent... the light cannot travel around the angles of the box.
> Kinda hard to explain in words.


I know exactly what you are talking about, I have a mental image of it. Its funny they grow tent makers didn't consider adding something like that as an option..... Black Mesh intake vents that block light going in and out without restricting airflow. Would solve lots of problems...


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 22, 2013)

Yeah... you'd think that with all of us out there the tent makers would have gotten enough feedback to recognize and fix the issue


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 23, 2013)

My cheapo own-brand 60x60, actually has vents like that, and my more expensive DR90 doesn't, but does have much more secure pole fixings, double layer pull tie vents, and a lot more flexibility. I guess no tent is prefect, they just all have their own plus points


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 23, 2013)

I guess nothing beats converting your spare bedroom to a grow room.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 23, 2013)

Or a basement... lots of options

not for me though, I'm stuck in a tent like I was camping


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 23, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> Or a basement... lots of options
> 
> not for me though, I'm stuck in a tent like I was camping


Yea when my house is done getting built Im dedicating a room to growing. Going to split it in half and start a perpetual grow.


----------



## xp0c (Feb 23, 2013)

I just ordered a 250 watt hps kit. 
I got a 2x3x5 tent to put it in. I got a bunch of cfl's in there now.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

xp0c said:


> I just ordered a 250 watt hps kit.
> I got a 2x3x5 tent to put it in. I got a bunch of cfl's in there now.


Welcome to the club then


----------



## xp0c (Feb 23, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Welcome to the club then


Thanks!
I can't wait to get it set up


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 23, 2013)

xp0c said:


> Thanks!
> I can't wait to get it set up


If you got any questions feel free to ask. 

The 250 was my first HID light from cfls.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 23, 2013)

xp0c said:


> Thanks!
> I can't wait to get it set up


Glad to hear you stepped up your game from those CFLs!!! 
IMO, HIDs are way better than CFLs


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 23, 2013)

xp0c... where did you order from, if you don't mind me asking? I'm always looking for secure, legit websites


----------



## xp0c (Feb 23, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> xp0c... where did you order from, if you don't mind me asking? I'm always looking for secure, legit websites


Just ebay.
Not much to choose from around here. Everything is marked up so much.
No cool tube, but I should be fine. I originally planned on getting one with a cool tube, but I settled for the bat wing. I plan to update my exhause fan, and have a 120mm pc fan hanging from the reflector blowing air over the bulb.

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/250W-Electronic-Ballast-HPS-MH-Grow-Bulb-Socket-Reflector-/121059843911?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_2&var&hash=item1c2fba9f47&_uhb=1#ht_3660wt_1397

It has a 3 year no hassle warranty.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 23, 2013)

Sounds good... I rock a batwing also... so, I gotta keep my so-called bedroom a little cooler at night... other than my wife complaining, no big deal


----------



## xp0c (Feb 23, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> Sounds good... I rock a batwing also... so, I gotta keep my so-called bedroom a little cooler at night... other than my wife complaining, no big deal


I run during the day right now, but I am switching to night time as soon as I can.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 23, 2013)

Yeah you should... Lights ON during the night will not only save you money on the electricity bill but it will be easier to keep your temps under control


----------



## xp0c (Feb 23, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> Yeah you should... Lights ON during the night will not only save you money on the electricity bill but it will be easier to keep your temps under control


I think it will help quite a bit, especially with the warm weather coming.


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 24, 2013)

xp0c said:


> I just ordered a 250 watt hps kit.
> I got a 2x3x5 tent to put it in. I got a bunch of cfl's in there now.


Thats exactly the change up from CFL's I did (well 2x2x5, and wish I had gone slightly bigger) and you'll be very happy, I had 250w CFL in there easy before, and it whooped there ass, and really doesn't get that hot at all as I had worried. I did find I had to re-adjust my feeding/watering schedule, and they stretch differently to under CFL's so keep an eye on your first HPS grow


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 24, 2013)

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by the quality of your meds when everything is said and done... from what I've heard


----------



## xp0c (Feb 24, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Thats exactly the change up from CFL's I did (well 2x2x5, and wish I had gone slightly bigger) and you'll be very happy, I had 250w CFL in there easy before, and it whooped there ass, and really doesn't get that hot at all as I had worried. I did find I had to re-adjust my feeding/watering schedule, and they stretch differently to under CFL's so keep an eye on your first HPS grow


I'm using 265 watts in cfl's right now for one plant, and a couple seedlings. With the 250 watt hps it will be much easier to grow more than one plant.
It will be nice to watch the difference between the CFL's and HID. 



PersonalJesus said:


> I think you'll be pleasantly surprised by the quality of your meds when everything is said and done... from what I've heard


That's good to hear


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 24, 2013)

What is everyone running right now? I think I made the wrong choice last time I popped beans


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm running strains A-Z


----------



## xp0c (Feb 24, 2013)

Bag seed right now, and all 12/12 from seed.
I got one with about 3 weeks left, and one that is 3 weeks old that I was just looking at with the loupe, and I can see a very tiny calyx with two pistils. I can't see them without the loupe.
I got a couple more seeds in paper towel that cracked open.
I was going to order seeds this week , but got the light instead. I'm still trying to decide what to get, but C99 is on top of my list.
I will veg my feminized seeds.


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've got a couple c99's going right now, well 3 to be exact lol.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 24, 2013)

Yeah... I got a G13 Haze going at the moment... not too impressed so far. I had to give Barneys Farm one more chance, but from here on out top shelf only... Gage Green, TGA, a few select others


----------



## giggles26 (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't like Barney's farm, they don't have very stable genetics, you should give white label a look. very solid genetics. Also reserva privada,ch9,hso,female seeds,and dinafem just to name a few. They all are very good breeders.


----------



## xp0c (Feb 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I've got a couple c99's going right now, well 3 to be exact lol.


very nice! She definitely sounds like my type of girl 


PersonalJesus said:


> Yeah... I got a G13 Haze going at the moment... not too impressed so far. I had to give Barneys Farm one more chance, but from here on out top shelf only... Gage Green, TGA, a few select others


Hope she starts putting out for you! I'm looking at "THC bomb", and "The Widow"


----------



## sel3ctive (Feb 24, 2013)

OGR White Fire


----------



## ace720 (Feb 25, 2013)

Pineapple express,and grandoggy purple
Will put pics up later


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 25, 2013)

I was curious about the Grandoggy... I was checkin' that out at attitude the other day... How do you like it?


----------



## Tiktok (Feb 25, 2013)

Pineapple Express (G13), blueberry gum (delicious), cheese (dinafem), and a bagseed from Reggie round the way. 

.


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 25, 2013)

bluelarry, power,pre98bubbax,Willies Delight,and girl scout cookiesx. lots of dank rolling through here.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 25, 2013)

Just opened my LAST jar of "Grape Stomper OG"... been curing it for almost 3 months. Longest cure I was ever able to wait for, and it was well worth it. The difference between my usual 2-3 week cure and 3 months is amazing!!! The hardest part was the waiting. 
After this, I swear to Jah, I am only messing with top shelf breeders... TGA, Gage Green, DNA... Forget this Barneys Farm shit I got going now.


----------



## ace720 (Feb 25, 2013)

grandoggy purp 6weeks

pineapple ex 6weeks


----------



## ace720 (Feb 25, 2013)

PersonalJesus said:


> I was curious about the Grandoggy... I was checkin' that out at attitude the other day... How do you like it?


the grandoggy purp smell really good. just like a diesel with some sweet to it
and the pineapple..... look like its gonna yeald realld good but it smells very musty with a lil skunk to it
cant wait tell they are both done,thy look really nice(to me)


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 26, 2013)

These posts are a real eye opener. Most of my seeds have come from Nirvana, and always been happy with what I got...but maybe next time i'll try one of these breeders. I already have two seeds from an independent breeder, but am gonna wait to pop them untill I move. Also the strawberry cough that I am growing, for the second time, is an horrendously low yielder, despite being the healthiest looking plant. That said, at the end of week 5, it is super frosty and about 80% clear, 15% cloudy, and 5% amber, so only another couple of weeks. Oh and it is beautiful tasting, and the only budd that has given me the real giggles in years


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 26, 2013)

Hetty... You gotta try Gage Green! straight up FIRE... The beans are really hard to get, especially those with the desired "Grape Stomper" lineage... It took me over a year, countless e-mails and phone calls, and I finally found a pack of Grape Stomper OG's about a year ago.Then when I heard Gage Green was gonna drop a Grape Stomper Bx2... I waited up all night on release day just to personally call Attitude at 4am and order... But Damn, it was worth it. I haven't heard one bad thing about Gage Green and from my one run with the Stomper OG's, I'm a fan for life. The resin went all the way to the tips of the upper fan leaves and the "sugar" leaves were so covered in resin, they started to roll in on themselves, like a taco.
And as far as it goes for TGA... Subcool is one of the best breeders IMO, and there is no other breeder who puts up a weekly YouTube show and donates so much to Autism causes... plus his strains are straight FIRE as well. Just go to Attitude or TGAGenetics dot com and check out some of his pics. 
My only problem is deciding whether to pop TGA's Space Queen or some Gage Green Grape Stomper Bx2's next... not a bad problem to have!


----------



## PersonalJesus (Feb 26, 2013)

Here is something for my fellow 250 clubbers... give it a listen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Znpt_Umixcs


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 27, 2013)

so here is an example of why I haven't been posting any plant pics. It's my single strawberry cough, which has lost a lot of its fan leaves due to mould ( I won't bother you with the where's and why's, but sorted the issue with my grow room for next time, and minimise this time). It hits end of week 5 on Friday, and I recon it'll come down in 14 days...can't wait. The yield is going to be very low, but some lovely tastey budd

I can never get any decent budd pics, but ordering a USB microscope thing, so hoping to have some bootiful pics come harvest time ...but you see all that flash reflection around the budds...that's fuck loads of tiny shiny trich's!!


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 27, 2013)

shes small but purrty


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you, well she was before she lost her leaves. Doesn't look like i'll get any real cola's, just loads of small frosty nuggs, 14g's if I'm lucky. It hasn't got the whole 250 to itself, there are 6 smaller clones around it, but usually, I can have 3 or 4 plants this size under my 250, and get a zip dry per plant easy, on a strain the BREEDER describes as lower yielding. I only grew one small single stem plant of this strain before and got similar results. Maybe it is a more fussy plant then I am used too.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Feb 28, 2013)

Meh. Sometimes it happens. The plants are going to do what they want to do. 

The important part is the quality.


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 28, 2013)

Had a really good look at all the budds today, the triich's are at least 50% cloudy and starting to swell up at the head...maybe even just ten days....can't wait, haven't had a harvest for months


----------



## xp0c (Feb 28, 2013)

I got my 250 watt HPS kit today.


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 28, 2013)

That ballast looks almost identical to mine...really good heat sink, runs nice and cool. I am concerned as to where in that high power circuit you are planning on placing the cat? 

Also...why are we not seeing pictures of it up!!


----------



## xp0c (Feb 28, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> That ballast looks almost identical to mine...really good heat sink, runs nice and cool. I am concerned as to where in that high power circuit you are planning on placing the cat?
> 
> Also...why are we not seeing pictures of it up!!


I'm just about done setting it up. I'm not too fond of the yo-yo hanger. One end of the reflector is too light for it to stay down so I just clamped it at the height I want it for now. 
The cat's always taking photo ops. lol


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 28, 2013)

xp0c said:


> I'm just about done setting it up. I'm not too fond of the yo-yo hanger. One end of the reflector is too light for it to stay down so I just clamped it at the height I want it for now.
> The cat's always taking photo ops. lol


I got yo-yo hangers with my kit, after 18 months using cable, and just re-tieing it when the light needed raising, and hated the yo-yo's at first. Have a play, suss them properly, and then you will love them. You should be able to tighten them so they don't retract.


----------



## xp0c (Feb 28, 2013)

temps already dropped a few degrees compared to the 265 watts of cfls I had. I plan to get a decent exhaust fan, but right now it's just a 120mm pc fan 79 cfm's. lol
I'm going to mount another 120mm pc fan to my reflector now. I have to find a good distance from the canopy for my light.
All those plants are 12/12 from seed, and bag seed.


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 28, 2013)

I hang a 80mm fan under both my 400 and 250, and both bulbs run super cool, you'll be fine. I imagine you should find 4" away is plenty cool enough for them


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 28, 2013)

xp0c said:


> View attachment 2546889View attachment 2546890
> 
> temps already dropped a few degrees compared to the 265 watts of cfls I had. I plan to get a decent exhaust fan, but right now it's just a 120mm pc fan 79 cfm's. lol
> I'm going to mount another 120mm pc fan to my reflector now. I have to find a good distance from the canopy for my light.
> All those plants are 12/12 from seed, and bag seed.


Chunky Nuggs!!!! That is one porky looking plant 

May i suggest putting something flame resistant between the ballast and wooden shelf. You shouldn't have any problems without, but i'm a worrier, and always have my ballasts on none flammable. Like I say, I really do worry to much though


----------



## xp0c (Feb 28, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Chunky Nuggs!!!! That is one porky looking plant
> 
> May i suggest putting something flame resistant between the ballast and wooden shelf. You shouldn't have any problems without, but i'm a worrier, and always have my ballasts on none flammable. Like I say, I really do worry to much though


Thanks, she got about two, maybe 3 weeks left I think. 
I got a couple pieces of metal I can put under the ballast to get it off the wood. I was actually thinking that when i touched it to see how warm it got. It gets warm, but not hot at all, but better safe than sorry.
Mounting the fan to the reflector worked great. I got it about 6-8 inches away right now. 
I'll raise the smaller plants up some more tomorrow. lights off now.


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 1, 2013)

pre98bubbax day53


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 1, 2013)

xp0c said:


> Thanks, she got about two, maybe 3 weeks left I think.
> I got a couple pieces of metal I can put under the ballast to get it off the wood. I was actually thinking that when i touched it to see how warm it got. It gets warm, but not hot at all, but better safe than sorry.
> Mounting the fan to the reflector worked great. I got it about 6-8 inches away right now.
> I'll raise the smaller plants up some more tomorrow. lights off now.


That's almost exactly how I hang my fans, except I have them about an inch lower, so it's blowing on the bottom of the bulb and just under it. Not that I am saying it's better that way, I never tried hanging it higher. Did the extra weight at that end of the reflector help stablise it at all? Also, had a couple of spare PC fans and put one on each ballast, they ran so cool. NOt bothering to use them at the mo, cos the ambient temps are so little, they run cool anyway, but worth remembering if you find the ballast hot in the summer. I'm sure they are desgined to, and capable of running hot, but will be happier cooler


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 1, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2547334pre98bubbax day53


Looks like an aerial view of a trichome riot!! Nice


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 1, 2013)

Been absent a few days... what did I miss???


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 1, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Looks like an aerial view of a trichome riot!! Nice


lol had to try out the new pc mircoscope cam.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 1, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> lol had to try out the new pc mircoscope cam.


Looks EPIC


----------



## ace720 (Mar 1, 2013)

Ordered me some Serious seeds WHITE RUSSIAN


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 2, 2013)

Ace... White Russsian? Its not just a breakfast drink anymore!


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 2, 2013)

Giggles.... Looks Bangin' !!! 

I wish either of mine I got right now looked like that... My G13 Haze is still vegging, what a slow grower she is. Atleast I see some female pre-flowers. And my other one is an AUTO Blueberry... I'm running the AUTO just for fun, kinda a companion experiment.
Truthfully, I shouldn't of wasted my time on an auto-flower, I was curious and it was a freebie from long ago.


----------



## xp0c (Mar 2, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> That's almost exactly how I hang my fans, except I have them about an inch lower, so it's blowing on the bottom of the bulb and just under it. Not that I am saying it's better that way, I never tried hanging it higher. Did the extra weight at that end of the reflector help stablise it at all? Also, had a couple of spare PC fans and put one on each ballast, they ran so cool. NOt bothering to use them at the mo, cos the ambient temps are so little, they run cool anyway, but worth remembering if you find the ballast hot in the summer. I'm sure they are desgined to, and capable of running hot, but will be happier cooler


Finally got around to dropping the fan a bit more. It should work better because I had it a bit high. I think the weight of the fan being there helps, but i did tighten the tension a lot more to keep it in place. The yoyo's not so bad now


----------



## justperception (Mar 3, 2013)

Hey guys, here's summary of my first grow
White widow from nirvanaseeds under 250 mh sunmaster cool deluxe bulb, hesi nutrients, ph ~6.5 the whole time.
Grow room dimensions: 20in x 34in x 6ft, mylar on the walls, one fan, one thermometer 
Temp: ~20-28C

www.youtube.com/justgr0w

Total dry weight of the buds was around *4.2 - 4.5oz* Please comment on how good is that as I have no idea.

This would not be possible without helping hand from a lot of people in the 250w Club
I would like to give big shout out to all who are spreading the knowledge out of goodness of their hearts, especially:
ace720  giggles26 stoneslacker 10acjed Hettyman coolguy14788


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 3, 2013)

xp0c said:


> Finally got around to dropping the fan a bit more. It should work better because I had it a bit high. I think the weight of the fan being there helps, but i did tighten the tension a lot more to keep it in place. The yoyo's not so bad now
> View attachment 2550546


Glad I helped and it wasn't just stoned babbling. Still so jealous of that near harvest plant


----------



## psychoholic22 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi new around here just picked up a 270 watt hydrofarms light 250 is close as it gets and there is not 270 club lol... Hi just started some bag seeds with cfl but i got a sweet deal on this 270 HPS figured it would work better than the cfls i hope we are about 2 weeks in...


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 3, 2013)

So what do you guys recon no the whole harvest thing. Early on in my growing I heard a lot of "clear = high, and amber = stoned", but more recently I read that when the trich's are cloudy, they are ready, and amber is when they start to degrade. Now this seems totally logical, becuase whenever I have had spider mites , closer inspection shows the trich's around the affected area are amber, even if the rest of the plant are still clear.

However I also heard that the pistols or hairs receding, and the calyxs plumping, is a good sign, but I find this usually comes around amber trich time. Anyone done their own experments? I just find that no matter when I harvest, I get busted


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 3, 2013)

Forget that, just found this thread again https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/516184-trichomes-harvesting.html

Cloudy, def cloudy


----------



## xp0c (Mar 3, 2013)

Im waiting for about 10% amber, and right now I have about 80% cloudy. 

I was reading the other day that not only is the amber degrading, but it also counteracts the thc.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 3, 2013)

first of 4 colas chopped off my og kush!... below is the sample nug i took off 4 days ago and she smokes perfect! buds are nice and dense aswel so props to the 250! 
cutting a little earlier then i normally would at 55 days with only a few amber trichomes showing, much prefer the high!


----------



## ace720 (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah cloudy is the way to go.
But you got to make sure it's ready and now too early


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 3, 2013)

Yeah I agree... I look for my trichs to be all cloudy with just a touch of amber


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't even check trichs anymore. I got by how my plants look 

checking trichs is for the birds hahaha.


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 4, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> I don't even check trichs anymore. I got by how my plants look
> 
> checking trichs is for the birds hahaha.


This is what I meant by the calyx's swelling, and pistols receeding, or do you know another trick?


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 4, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> This is what I meant by the calyx's swelling, and pistols receeding, or do you know another trick?


That's another way yes, but I've been doing this long enough I can just tell when a plant is ready and when it's not ready. Once you've been doing this long enough you can just tell by the way a plant looks and what kinda high your wanting. 

Fade is the one who taught me.


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 4, 2013)

I think I have a good idea. I'm pretty sure I was justified in giving my Strawberry cough it's first flush today, to take down next friday. Will be 7 weeks dead, but a small plant and quick finisher. Also, thank you so much for removng that freaky ass face mask picture


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 4, 2013)

I liked the freaky face mack pic... It reminded me why I'm afraid of clowns!


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey 250 clubbers. Took a break from growing for a bit to do some remods on my grow closet. That and haven't had much free time lately so I haven't been doing much posting just a bit of lurking. Looks like there is some familiar faces still rolling around here.

Hettyman, I find that if you can harvest with the peak amount of cloudy trichs is ideal. I too have at times perpetuated the myth about amber=couchlock, but I firmly believe that amber is degraded trichs now. The true measure of whether bud is uppy or couchlocky is in the genetics. A higher percentage of indica usually means a more stoney smoke. I think this has more to do with the differing percentages of other cannabinoids besides THC, which are usually more prevalent in indica dominant strains. I didn't bother to look at trichs my last grow, and like giggles said, I let the plants "look" tell me when she was ready. Worked out well and both plants ended up well balanced and very potent.

Started my new grow today and with the mods I did to my box I am able to stuff 3 plants with screens under my 250 now. Going with the Blackjack and Blueberry from my previous grows and one newbie, Permafrost from a clone only strain that is floating around my area. Clones are much smaller than my previous grows so I am looking at longer veg times, but this will give me a chance to experiment with my training process and see how much shaping I can do without cutting.

Peace

From left to right - Permafrost, Blueberrry, Blackjack

View attachment 2554766View attachment 2554767View attachment 2554768View attachment 2554769


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 5, 2013)

Good of you to pop in, it's been a busy time and not many people posting, for one I've had no decent pic's to throw up.

I always go for indica cos I love being too stoned to think...if I want a more mellow high, for mornings or something, I just put a bit less in my joints  I have a really good covering of cloudy on all (both) my grows at the moment, but some of the plants def need a few more weeks. That said a few nuggs are looking super frosty and starting swelling, just waiting for the rest to catch up....and then the painful drying time  Blueberry is one of my favourite smokes, high and flavour, hope that goes well.


----------



## ace720 (Mar 5, 2013)

whats up everyone 
i chop the plants today and got a couple pics 
i really didnt know how far along the plants were tell i open my tent this morning and they were falling over from getting a lil too big
i looked at the calendar and it was at 9 weeks ,i put them in 12/12 on the first of Jan
THE first pic is the pinapple by it self(a really good yealder) and the rest the grandoggy purp in ther too


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice harvest ace. That pineapple looks like a good yielder, the buds are nice and big, pretty uniform across all the plants. Except for that tree on the left that is.  That GDP looks almost neon, so sweet looking. Props man


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

Looks tasty ace. Did you take a weight or waiting until dry?

Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## ace720 (Mar 5, 2013)

The gdp got a lil purple in it to 
Had to drop the temps tho


----------



## ace720 (Mar 5, 2013)

Gonna wait tell dry 
Next week sometime


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

Right on, it's been so long since I've been here how many plants did you have again?


----------



## ace720 (Mar 5, 2013)

Two 
G13 Pineapple Express
Connoisseur Gen. Grandoggy Purp


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 5, 2013)

Nice bro, looks like you got quite a bit. I'm curious to see the weight.


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 5, 2013)

ace720 said:


> whats up everyone
> i chop the plants today and got a couple pics
> i really didnt know how far along the plants were tell i open my tent this morning and they were falling over from getting a lil too big
> i looked at the calendar and it was at 9 weeks ,i put them in 12/12 on the first of Jan
> ...


 bravo sir, bravo


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 5, 2013)

Good Job ACE!!!


----------



## psychoholic22 (Mar 6, 2013)

My 270 watt hydrogrow light has this glass lens thing that covers the light whats it for does it really need to be there its very easy to remove I just wanted to know if there are any pro's or con's to it...


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 6, 2013)

Best as I know glass screens are used to keep heat away from the tops of the plants, but looking at online I'm guessng you have LED's, where heat isn't a problem. Either way, they wouldn't have invested the time and money putting it there for nothing


----------



## psychoholic22 (Mar 6, 2013)

Its not a led its a hps bulb...


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 6, 2013)

Then it should be there to keep the heat away from the plants. Has it got options/holes for air extraction?


----------



## psychoholic22 (Mar 6, 2013)

No I wish it this hybrid HPS bulb called super agro I got the light setup for $25 buck on craigslist so I don't know to much about it but i'm trying to learn it appears this has 30% more blue light than a HPS bulb i'm slightly siked about this light thanks for the info about the lens...


----------



## ace720 (Mar 6, 2013)

psychoholic22 said:


> No I wish it this hybrid HPS bulb called super agro I got the light setup for $25 buck on craigslist so I don't know to much about it but i'm trying to learn it appears this has 30% more blue light than a HPS bulb i'm slightly siked about this light thanks for the info about the lens...


Sounds like you have a good light there,wish I had one


----------



## manishbatra1989 (Mar 6, 2013)

I am unable to address the ventilation system very much because of letting light show through windows (sucks living so close to neighbors)... so I was thinking of replacing the HPS with more CFLs and cut down the temps. Right now, during the hottest point it's probably 80-90F under the HPS, mid 80s everywhere else in the room.


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 6, 2013)

manishbatra1989 said:


> I am unable to address the ventilation system very much because of letting light show through windows (sucks living so close to neighbors)... so I was thinking of replacing the HPS with more CFLs and cut down the temps. Right now, during the hottest point it's probably 80-90F under the HPS, mid 80s everywhere else in the room.


with a 250w?
mine struggles to reach 25 degrees c. guess thats down to living in a shitty cold climate, benefits the inside of the tent somewhat and i just get away with one small fan in there.


----------



## ace720 (Mar 6, 2013)

manishbatra1989 said:


> I am unable to address the ventilation system very much because of letting light show through windows (sucks living so close to neighbors)... so I was thinking of replacing the HPS with more CFLs and cut down the temps. Right now, during the hottest point it's probably 80-90F under the HPS, mid 80s everywhere else in the room.


Do you grow in a tent or just in a room out in the open?


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 6, 2013)

manishbatra1989 said:


> I am unable to address the ventilation system very much because of letting light show through windows (sucks living so close to neighbors)... so I was thinking of replacing the HPS with more CFLs and cut down the temps. Right now, during the hottest point it's probably 80-90F under the HPS, mid 80s everywhere else in the room.


Cover up the window with panda film?


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 6, 2013)

Just got back from 8 days away, left some girls in veg and the pump died (along with 3 of my girls)nothing that can't be replaced but it still stings..

Sometimes vacations really suck.


Some of the survivors look great, the bubblicious seedlings (un-sexed) are looking like they will be nice, beefy and short.



The Jamaican Bagseed girls are very strange looking.. here one. (ugliest plant nominee?)




Grazz


----------



## ace720 (Mar 6, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> Just got back from 8 days away, left some girls in veg and the pump died (along with 3 of my girls)nothing that can't be replaced but it still stings..
> 
> Sometimes vacations really suck.
> 
> ...


Thats alright GRAZZ at last you still got some left to grow.
It sucks when you got to start all over.


----------



## berjozcity (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi, I'm berjozcity and I want to be in your club. 

My box is still empty, but I'll let it grow as soon as my seeds sprout.

Setup:
250w Sunmaster Dual Spectrum bulb
300cfm active carbon filter
250cfm inline outtake fan +speed controller
30cm cooltube



Speed controller and cooltube does really amazing things! I can use half the power of fan which makes it really quiet (stealthy in the true meaning of the word) and I can keep my hand on the cooltube's glass right under the lamp, so I guess my plants will be very close to light  Temp with lamp on and minimal air outtake config: 77 - 80 degrees, humidity 25% with only one plate with water in it. 

But still I have about 19" from soil to lamp and I am curious wether it's enough for 1 white widow...

Anyway, ready to grow the shit out of every seed I got. And I've got many


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 7, 2013)

Grazz...
that sucks... I had a an exhaust fan die while I was away, came home to a tent in the low 90's with 88% humidity!
then, there was a time when I (or my wife, shhhh, don't tell her I said that), left the valve open that empties my old reservoir when the pump comes on... Needless to say, hours later when I checked on my ladies, the water catch was full of 4 1/2 gallons of nutrient solution... Atleast the water catch did its job that day.


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 7, 2013)

That Jamaican bagseed really look s like the sort of plant you would find in an old ladies greenhouse, not a MJ plant. Really interesting to see how it turns out, love the early presence of trich's.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 7, 2013)

Seems when something goes wrong it's always at the time I am unavailable or can l can least afford to take care of it. At least this won't cripple your grow Grazz and the survivors look to be doing well.

That Jamaican bagseed looks like an old heirloom sativa this oldtimer I knew used to grow out. It would grow little tiny calyx "beads" instead of colas. It was a really weird looking plant and almost didnt resemble cannabis. But what smoke it was, really clean and piny tasting old school sativa.


----------



## drdank50 (Mar 7, 2013)

Jumping aboard this train for sure! -subbd


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 7, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Seems when something goes wrong it's always at the time I am unavailable or can l can least afford to take care of it. At least this won't cripple your grow Grazz and the survivors look to be doing well.
> 
> That Jamaican bagseed looks like an old heirloom sativa this oldtimer I knew used to grow out. It would grow little tiny calyx "beads" instead of colas. It was a really weird looking plant and almost didnt resemble cannabis. But what smoke it was, really clean and piny tasting old school sativa.


Thanks SS.. I was debating whether or not to keep it going, now I have to keep it just to find out..lol.

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 7, 2013)

OK.. a little Grazz-tory here.

Started out a few years back with an Ebb&Flo setup, rockwool and hydroton. Good results but could I do better with coco in smart pots (still E&F) and I have to say yes, faster growth and easier to manage because of the pots, but those pesky little flies seem to love coco. So.. what if I got bigger pots, mixed promix and coco and just feed them when they looked hungry? Still hydro, good results, but much less forgiving and the pesky little coco flies are still included .
So the history lesson is leading up to this.. I picked up some FoxFarm Ocean Forest, Happy Frog and some dolomite lime.. Grazz is going organic .

Now I need some advice from the soil growers, I know Sir Verde (just got that..lol. Sir Green ) on mixing the soil. 

I have two 1.5 CF bags of FFOF and a large rubbermaid tub, the lime and Happy Frog. 

Grazz


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 7, 2013)

About 2 years growing in soil, no Verde, but learnt a lot, and happy to help


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 7, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> About 2 years growing in soil, no Verde, but learnt a lot, and happy to help


Cool.. tyvm


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm here. I do pretty simple soil mixes. I'm experimenting with something other than fox farms ocean forest this run with some pineapple express. I keep forgetting what it's called though. I have the name written here somewhere.

Also it's supposed to be señor verde.. translated to english it means mr. green


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 7, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> I'm here. I do pretty simple soil mixes. I'm experimenting with something other than fox farms ocean forest this run with some pineapple express. I keep forgetting what it's called though. I have the name written here somewhere.
> 
> Also it's supposed to be señor verde.. translated to english it means mr. green


When I first started growing I saw a video with Mr Green.. lol 
I mixed up a 1.5cf bag today.. added a 1/2 cup of dolomite and wet it down. How long should I let it sit before I start using it?

Grazz


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 7, 2013)

Take a look at my thread grazz, I do organic and use FFOF. 

I'm not playing the soil for nothing


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 7, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> That Jamaican bagseed looks like an old heirloom sativa...


 I'll have to try and wait it out if that's what it is... super long flower time.


----------



## ace720 (Mar 8, 2013)

I hope my beans get here today 
thy been setting in ISC Chicago for 3 days now


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 8, 2013)

At last, I have some swelling!!! My little Strawberry cough plant that looked like it was gonna be a quantity let down, may just do itself proud yet. I did some training, and was hoping for 7-8 large colas, instead I got an array of smaller budds, maybe 25 or so, and actually it's turned out to be quite a pretty plant (in her own way). The nuggs are so so frosty, and just lovely looking, like a step above anything that I have grown before  I may even squeeze over 20g's, which is still disappointing but better then the 12g I was afraid of. Started the flush on Monday with 3 litres of water, with just a 0.5ml of Fox Farm Big Bloom, then another 2litres Wednesday, with a few drops Fox Farm, and same again today. I know a lot of people who flush much more, but I usually find this is more then enough. Now all I have to do is wait a week to chop them, then another week before I can smoke it


----------



## ace720 (Mar 8, 2013)

Hey Hettyman I don't flush at all and my smoke still come out nice and smooth 
you should try it. It would help with yield


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 8, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> I'll have to try and wait it out if that's what it is... super long flower time.


The heirloom strain had an unbelievable flower time. My memory isn't so good anymore but I know it was all of 3 months probably more.


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 8, 2013)

Thanks Ace. I use BioBizz, and like I say, very little flush for a 7 litre pot, but I have def found a difference in taste in the short term. I'm sure with some time in the jar, there is no difference, but I usually get through mine pretty quick, and as this is strawberry, I really want to make the most of the taste. This is just a low producing plant, normally quantity isn't much of an issue. It's only for the last week, and as it's not a huge flush, it's more of a case that they are using up any unused nutes in the soil


----------



## ace720 (Mar 10, 2013)

What's up guys, how is it going?
Just put some cali connection BOSS HOG in the coco .
I donated my berry bomb and just had some Dinafem seeds going.
Critical+ and a Blue Widow, but I keep reading bad reviews about 
Dinafem .all saying that they shit is just "okay" (low potency)
So I said f that im gonna pop some more seeds .what do you guys think?
I still got the other plants though. Im not growing in a big tent. One or two 
Plants take up my whole grow and I don't want to waste it on some BS


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 10, 2013)

I getting ready to switch out of the ProMix/Coco/"little fly" blend that my girls are in atm and put them in FFOF.

The question is "will 2 gallon smartpots be big enough" as a final container? Or should I get something a bit larger? (I have some 2 gals already) Everything I have now with the promix/coco seems to be mildly infested with those pesky little flies and I don't want to have them in the FFOF or in the room at all. I already have a few of these in 1&2 gallon smartpots and a few are still in 4" containers.

My plan is to take them all out of the room, dunking them in a mildly fert'd bucket to get all or most of the pm/coco off of the roots before I transplant into the FFOF. While they are out of the room I'm going to spray everything down with organic insecticide and give the room a good cleaning. I just need some feedback on whether the 2 Gal smartpots will be good enough.

Grazz


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 10, 2013)

thought ill post a picture of my 250 setup show were im at


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 10, 2013)

redeye jedi88 said:


> thought ill post a picture of my 250 setup show were im at  View attachment 2562633


Interesting Horizontal grow RedEye..How do you keep the soil from falling out?


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 10, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> I getting ready to switch out of the ProMix/Coco/"little fly" blend that my girls are in atm and put them in FFOF.
> 
> The question is "will 2 gallon smartpots be big enough" as a final container? Or should I get something a bit larger? (I have some 2 gals already) Everything I have now with the promix/coco seems to be mildly infested with those pesky little flies and I don't want to have them in the FFOF or in the room at all. I already have a few of these in 1&2 gallon smartpots and a few are still in 4" containers.
> 
> ...


US gallons or UK? 7 or 9 litres? Either way I would say yes. I've gone to 10-11 litres before now and found a lot of rootless soil, which is a pain in the arse cos it stays soaked and not great for the roots


----------



## redeye jedi88 (Mar 10, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> Interesting Horizontal grow RedEye..How do you keep the soil from falling out?


took alot of hard work but finally got there in the end


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 10, 2013)

ace720 said:


> What's up guys, how is it going?
> Just put some cali connection BOSS HOG in the coco .
> I donated my berry bomb and just had some Dinafem seeds going.
> Critical+ and a Blue Widow, but I keep reading bad reviews about
> ...


I've never had luck with Dinafem... I thought it was because I only tried them when it was a freebie... maybe not?


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 11, 2013)

Personal Jesus:
Statistically a greater number of people consume peanuts, then pot. Of that number of people, some are fatally allergic to peanuts, and as far as I know there has never been a case of fatal allergy from MJ. Finally, the more fragile generations such as the elderly and children are more likely to consume peanuts then pot. Hope that answers your question


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 11, 2013)

grazz,depends on how many plants your doing and how big you will let them get.i mostly use 5g containers.my fab pot is 5 g.i use smaller pots too.but the biggest bushes with the most bud are coming on the bigger pots.i was thinking of try a a couple 7g fab pots.i also am about to try a new soil mix.revs 2.1mix tlo.no layering or spikes though.everything has been mixed and has been cooking almost a month.so excited to see what happens.


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 11, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> grazz,depends on how many plants your doing and how big you will let them get.i mostly use 5g containers.my fab pot is 5 g.i use smaller pots too.but the biggest bushes with the most bud are coming on the bigger pots.i was thinking of try a a couple 7g fab pots.i also am about to try a new soil mix.revs 2.1mix tlo.no layering or spikes though.everything has been mixed and has been cooking almost a month.so excited to see what happens.


Thanks CBT, I decided to go with the 5gal grow bags and I'm picking up some Happy Frog soil to mix with the FFOF I already have. I'm in a holding pattern for now, so I'm trying to see if I can get some growth from the plants that were nearly dead (vacation kills!!). Maybe I can get some growth that be cloned .

In any case I don't plan on transplanting anything until I can do it all and get rid of the promix/coco that has the pesky little fly infestation..

Grazz


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 11, 2013)

Snow in Mid-March!!! Sweet!! Calls for a duvet and J day


----------



## ace720 (Mar 11, 2013)

Hey Grazz what wrong with the cocomix ?
You don't like it?


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 11, 2013)

what kind of little flys? i have ran into gnats,thrips and recently spidermites. i used a mixture neem,glaric,rosemary,cottonseed,clove oils,and drop of soap sprayd 3 times 3-5 days apart.during spring through fall i release some ladybugs and or praying mantis.

have you tried putting a layer or perlite on top of your soil?


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 11, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> have you tried putting a layer or perlite on top of your soil?


Does this really help with bugs?? I know they often live/breed in the soil, but I always imagined they could just work their way through perlite no problems. How thick a layer are we talking??


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 11, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> what kind of little flys? i have ran into gnats,thrips and recently spidermites. i used a mixture neem,glaric,rosemary,cottonseed,clove oils,and drop of soap sprayd 3 times 3-5 days apart.during spring through fall i release some ladybugs and or praying mantis.
> 
> have you tried putting a layer or perlite on top of your soil?


They are tiny flies/gnats, less than fruit fly size, I started getting them after the all coco grow I did (hydro ebb&flow). I tried a layer of sand but never completely got rid of them. I switched to a promix/coco mix and it wasn't as bad but not gone. Now I'm thinking it may be the smartpots, could it be that they lay eggs on/in the mix and just hang out on the sides of the smart pots or near the bottom where the pots never really get dry. I do know that having little larvae chomping on the roots can't be good, not to mention the chance of more than a few fly/gnat corpses sticking to my buds.. 

Since I'm switching mediums I figure it's a good time to get rid of them rather than control them. With all fresh soil I'll be looking and can take immediate action if I see them again.. 
(btw: I'm going to be using 5 gal poly bags this time just in case it does have something to do with the smartpots..)




ace720 said:


> Hey Grazz what wrong with the cocomix ?
> You don't like it?


Ace, I did like a few things, fast growth for sure, but it's still basically soil-less (hydro without the rez) and I'm ready to try soil. It will be nice for a while to just use water , learn how to make tea's etc.. it's a new challenge and an opportunity to learn.

Grazz


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 12, 2013)

SO I chopped the most ready looking nugg off of one of my Blu Cheese yesterday, and here it is. Totally solid and packed and dense as hell. Quick dried a little bit overnight and already has that blueberry taste. My plan is that as the weekend arrives and it has dried a bit better, i'll have something to smoke while my Strawberry cough dries (which is getting chopped friday). Also, as this nugg has had no flush, it will give me a better idea of how much i'll flush in the last week, or just give them plain water for the last 10 days. Either way, after weeks of crappy over priced street weed, I will soon be back in the abundance of free(ish) quality budd


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 12, 2013)

It's a girl . One of my Nirvana Bubblicious plants from reg seed showed sex today and looks like she will be a good mother.. germinated at the end of Jan and just 2 weeks under the 250.



Grazz


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 13, 2013)

Week 6 of flower and I discover a light leak....again!!!    Noticed the budds were starting to form new calyx's, and thought that this was due to the light being too close. Raised it up a few inches, but a week later, and no difference. Unzipped the tent a tiny bit this morning and peered through.... a tiny dab of light was coming n through the cable hole/vent at the back, and reflecting off the aluminium ducting. Pulled the ties really tight, and hung a dark blue towel over the back of the tent just to make sure...hopefully I can still harvest in 2 weeks. I think that the light leak only started recently as the sun became bothered to do something, and only added maybe 45 mins to the start of the light cycle, so they don't look too stressed or hermie-like. Fingers crossed they pull through


----------



## The2TimEr (Mar 13, 2013)

Harvested 1 og kush from reserva privada, free seed. 

first to come down was the big cola, weighed 14 grams dried up. 

this is whats left and is dry ready for curing. another 32grams.. so just over 1.5 oz altogether 

this was my first time feeding through the soil only with organics and from the start, she was heavily overfed and was overloaded with nitrogen so i just fed plain water to the end pretty much, lesson learned to go easier with that bloodmeal next time 

frosty goodness......


----------



## mipro84 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi people of the sun  ! Here are some pictures of my 1st 250W grow in 2x2ft tend,2plants scrog. Pictures are from day 77 into flower.They were both sativas mostly.Arjans Haze #3 needed 83 days to finish, Acapulco Gold 90 days. yield was 143grams , so i can say 5oz+


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 13, 2013)

hello guys , aint been on here for ages so thought id give you an up date . if you remember i was growing a critical jack auto and an L.A confidential , the plan was to grow out the auto wile the L.A was in veg but the auto never flowered and really messed everything up.
i had 2 put the critical jack auto in 12/12 but didnt have room for it under my 250w light so she had to be put up in the attic. the attic was really cold (probs like 3 degrees) and only had light from the windows this probs stressed the hell out the plant, eventually i thought it was time to move them to a warmer place this was my closet and the only light i had was a 45w cfl and 2 20w cfls so again the plant was not getting enough light, but this was enough to keep the plant alive and it was doing fine just not doing much . 
i then was able to finish off the LA confidential under the 250 then straight away i put the critical jack underneath it. the plant had got really big so i had to do some serious supper cropping by bending the tops down to stop them getting burnt by the light, this also gave the plant a lot of stress but it got to the point where i didnt really care i just wanted the plant out of my house. im gonna harvest the critical jack on sunday which is extremely overdue but its started to look very good  

so heres some pics of the critical jack 4 days before harvest. i really wasnt expecting it to turn purple but its great . and look at those close up shots of what looks like a yellow blob and another pic of some clear liquid , this is seeping out the bud its like sap or something , never expected this from a cannabis plant . i think it starts off clear then gets harder and goes yellow or amber . 


and here is the la confidential . a few before harvest but mostly after ,dried weight just under 2oz 

(can't be bothered to check spelling and that, so apologies for spelling and grammar )


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 13, 2013)

rufus grower what is that yellowdrops? doesnt look norm at all. id watch for mold.they look dank though i like the manicured nugs.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 13, 2013)

Almost seems like http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Honeydew_(secretion)

Example:






Or alternatively, have you ever sneezed near your plants?


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 13, 2013)

My strawberry cough plant, it came down today instead of Friday, cos I am gonna be busy over the next few days. I was only expecting 14-16g, but all the little budds really added up, and it came to 81g wet, so I'm guessing about 20g dried, and they all look really frosty...I've never had a plant have so much resin on the leaves. The plus side on it being all smaller nugg's rather then cola's, is that it will dry quicker...though I still would have rather had a load of big cola's 

The white thing that they are on is the lip from my laundry basket (my wife has a lot to put up with) and is the size of a large dinner tray


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 13, 2013)

...air pots?


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 14, 2013)

Yahuh, only swapped to them recently, and loves 'em!!!


----------



## rufusgrower (Mar 14, 2013)

i thought it was some kind of sap caused by the plant being put through a lot of stress during the grow, but the honeydue sounds worrying because it matches the description but i havent seen any bugs. that is also worrying as they say ergot can produse this kind of stuff and it seems pretty poisonous http://www.thepoisongarden.co.uk/atoz/claviceps_purpurea.htm


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 14, 2013)

Whats happening people? Ain't been around for a minute... What did I miss?


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 14, 2013)

im def going with bugs rufus.any thats most likely honeydew.looks like the black specs are fecal matter in that last big pic.weird your not seeing any bugs.


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 14, 2013)

I have everything I need now to move all of my plants from the promix/coco to FFOF/Happy Frog. Just a quick question, I grabbed some soil-moist and was thinking of adding it to the couple inches at the bottom of my 5 gallon bags.. any thoughts?

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 15, 2013)

wow.. where did everyone go? lol.. I ended up putting about 3" of soil and then sprinkled a tablespoon of soil-moist, added another inch or so of soil and transplanted. I hope it works out.

Grazz


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 15, 2013)

I know, it's quiet. I for one have nothing of any interest happening. I will be having a big chop down next saturday, and then hopefully.

I also have no experience of coco, so can't offer any advice there....but yeah this thread did used to thrive a little more


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 15, 2013)

hey grazz it will be fine,next time skip the soil moist, not organic and you shouldnt really need it unless your growing in real hot weather or dont know how to water.j mho. if you have any type of innoculant use it now.


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 15, 2013)

Whats happening guys??? What did I miss???

Hetty, I changed my signature for you!


----------



## ace720 (Mar 15, 2013)

Loving the new sig PJ &#128515;


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks, I thought my reply had slipped through the net


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 17, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> hey grazz it will be fine,next time skip the soil moist, not organic and you shouldnt really need it unless your growing in real hot weather or dont know how to water.j mho. if you have any type of innoculant use it now.


Thanks.. I added it as insurance I guess. I will be away for a week and don't want to come back to dead plants again. 

Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 17, 2013)

then that will def get you by grazz.


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 17, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks.. I added it as insurance I guess. I will be away for a week and don't want to come back to dead plants again.
> 
> Grazz


Nobody can water them while your away?


----------



## Grazzmon (Mar 17, 2013)

Sr. Verde said:


> Nobody can water them while your away?


No, seems everyone I trust will be with me..


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 19, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> No, seems everyone I trust will be with me..


I got the same problem... plus, I know no one can take care of my babies and love them like I do


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 19, 2013)

pic 1 pre98 wax
pic 2 ladybug
pic 3 icewax


----------



## ace720 (Mar 19, 2013)

Crazy..... This granddogy purp really loud 
i can smell this stuff through the jars. 
What should I do


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 19, 2013)

Ace... put it in a cardboard box, seal it up real good, and... mail it to me! I will dispose of that nasty, stinky stuff for you... anytime

no need to thank me


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 19, 2013)

all you can do is smoke it up.but like pj said we will help ya out.


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 20, 2013)

Vacuum seal bro


----------



## ace720 (Mar 20, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Vacuum seal bro


I will look into that. 
Dont that cost a lot?


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 21, 2013)

Just took down my blueberry auto-flower last night... Blueberry by G13 Labs to be specific.
I originally grew out the auto as an experiment, as I usually am against auto-flowers... Let me say this may of have changed my mind. This blueberry is a chunky, frosty she-beast. I could've used the main khola to knock down walls if I wanted to it is so tight and frosty enough to stick to a wall.
I will post a dry weight and some pics once I can fix the e-mail on my phone, in a day or two.

Anyone else have a similar experience with autos?


----------



## PersonalJesus (Mar 22, 2013)

smoke report...

Blueberry Auto-Flower by G13 Labs:

after only drying in the racks for just about 2 days... as I was clipping nugs off of stems, I decided to say F the wait, and I broke up a couple bowl-packs to try before I cure the rest. Overall the nugs look really nice, great density, wicked sticky and they smell of pine and berries. I can't wait to see and smell them after they cure for 3-4 weeks. Again, very pleasantly surprised by this auto-flower!


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 22, 2013)

ace720 said:


> I will look into that.
> Dont that cost a lot?


It's not to bad, it cost a lil to get it all started but it's so worth it.


----------



## ace720 (Mar 25, 2013)

Whats up everyone 
I just flip the light on my little plants so first day of 12/12
The two bigger plant in the back are PURE AK 
I got a BLUE WIDOW dinafem seeds
And the two super lil BOSS HOGG c.c.


----------



## ace720 (Mar 25, 2013)

Wow really. No one else is growing any more?


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 25, 2013)

my reg camera is broken so all i can do is close ups. this is some POwer.gotta love her.


----------



## big.MF.mike (Mar 25, 2013)

I am about to start my first grow soon and I am planning on using a 250W grow tent kit from HTG Supply. 

http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-250w--Small-Grow-Tent-Kit.asp

I only plan on growing 3 or 4 plants. I have a couple questions though. 
First, this kit only comes with a HPS bulb, so since I hear MH is best for the vegetative i was wondering if I buy a MH bulb of the same wattage would it work with this ballast?
Second, HTG also has the same kit with a 400W(for only $2 more), so would it be more beneficial for me to just get the 400W?


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 26, 2013)

big.MF.mike said:


> I am about to start my first grow soon and I am planning on using a 250W grow tent kit from HTG Supply.
> 
> http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-HTG-250w--Small-Grow-Tent-Kit.asp
> 
> ...


The ballast that is shown in that kit is only capable of running HPS bulbs. A 400w would be obviously better but judging by the inline duct fan that comes with the kit you probably won't be able to vent enough heat out. The specs rate the fan at 250cfm but thats usually when used as an intake booster. If odor is a problem then you will want to look at getting a can type fan along this line http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright- 6in-High-Velocity-Inline-Fan.asp as that other fan will get choked off by a carbon filter. I am running a 4 inch fan and wish I would have went with a 6 inch. Ventilation is one of the most important aspects of indoor growing but is often the most overlooked until the temps in your tent skyrocket over 90f.

Look for a switchable ballast if you are wanting to run MH during veg. While those kits are nice they usually consist of low end equipment and the money you save up front is often spent in turn buying replacements. I would search amazon for a tent similar to that and then look to buy a high quality ballast and vent system.


----------



## psychoholic22 (Mar 26, 2013)

Got these two going...Not to healthy at the moment but they are holding in there oh this is my first grow...


----------



## ace720 (Mar 26, 2013)

Hey you're doing good psycho my first grow I killed my plants. Lol.


----------



## ace720 (Mar 26, 2013)

i just got enough sense t put all my plants on the same level.lol
the blue widow amd the AK with the white hairs already
i dont know why the BW pic come out like that. i dont know how to work this the best yet


----------



## big.MF.mike (Mar 26, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> The ballast that is shown in that kit is only capable of running HPS bulbs. A 400w would be obviously better but judging by the inline duct fan that comes with the kit you probably won't be able to vent enough heat out. The specs rate the fan at 250cfm but thats usually when used as an intake booster. If odor is a problem then you will want to look at getting a can type fan along this line http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-%206in-High-Velocity-Inline-Fan.asp as that other fan will get choked off by a carbon filter. I am running a 4 inch fan and wish I would have went with a 6 inch. Ventilation is one of the most important aspects of indoor growing but is often the most overlooked until the temps in your tent skyrocket over 90f.
> 
> Look for a switchable ballast if you are wanting to run MH during veg. While those kits are nice they usually consist of low end equipment and the money you save up front is often spent in turn buying replacements. I would search amazon for a tent similar to that and then look to buy a high quality ballast and vent system.


thanks for the advice what brands of ballast do you recommend


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 27, 2013)

big.MF.mike said:


> thanks for the advice what brands of ballast do you recommend


I use the lumatek dimmable 250w and love it. If you decide to go with a dimmable ballast I would recommend getting the 400w. With the 400w you are able to run either a 400w bulb or a 250w bulb. The difference in price is fairly small and gives you some flexibility if the 400 runs too hot or you expand and 250w is not enough. I would not recommend underpowering a 400w bulb at 250w though. I tried this with my 250 powered at 150 and it did not seem to be good for the bulb.


----------



## big.MF.mike (Mar 27, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> I use the lumatek dimmable 250w and love it. If you decide to go with a dimmable ballast I would recommend getting the 400w. With the 400w you are able to run either a 400w bulb or a 250w bulb. The difference in price is fairly small and gives you some flexibility if the 400 runs too hot or you expand and 250w is not enough. I would not recommend underpowering a 400w bulb at 250w though. I tried this with my 250 powered at 150 and it did not seem to be good for the bulb.


ok thanks i appreciate the help


----------



## Sr. Verde (Mar 28, 2013)

i use a galaxy ballast. works well. no issues with the 3 i've had.


----------



## ace720 (Apr 2, 2013)

hello?......lol
well its a week later and the plants still doing ok i guese
had to take one of the BOSS HOGG down it was starting to show it nutts
AK showing its flowers already hope its really done in 45 days like the site says
frist one is one of the AKs in a 2 liter pop bottle (i got 2 of them)other one just like it


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2013)

I have to add that my AK-47s are at day 55 from the flip and look
to take at least another week, and maybe two.

JD


----------



## ace720 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got PRUE AK from female seeds


----------



## Javadog (Apr 2, 2013)

I baking powder?

Well, anyway, my seeds said:


> &#8226; Flowering cycle: 55-65 days


I am at 55 days now. The trichs say No, and I am listening.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Apr 3, 2013)

Some nice things going on here huh


----------



## ace720 (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey hows it going ganjaman?
WE'RE trying


----------



## ace720 (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm gonna be needing a new hps soon.
Any one have some advice?
I think they make them with MH & HPS in one.
I don't know shit about getting a new light cuz I been using the 
same one for like 2 years now. And everywhere I read says that is not good.
I still got my MH and its almost new so I don't need one of those 
I really don't know


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 3, 2013)

i always wonder when to change bulbs. i think mine says 30000 hrs. i ya do the math that would about 7yrs at 12/12 every day. but everywhere i see change max 1 yr. i havent changed mine yet going on 2nd yr.


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Apr 4, 2013)

Howdy Guyz and wassup Ace 

I myself just recently bought a Dual Spectrum which includes both 6400k and 2700k colour ranges, that buld cost £29.99 if i remember correctly but prior to that i was using a Phillips Sunmaster 250 HPS and i had great results with that and i was buying that bulb from Ebay at only £8.99 or so  Bargain lol.
I regularly change my bulbs and by regular i mean Yearly.


----------



## KidneyStoner420 (Apr 7, 2013)

I use the bulb til either I feel like trying something new, or if it gives me issues.


----------



## ace720 (Apr 7, 2013)

hello all, my PURE AKs are still doing ok just want show my little babys for next grow
White Russian Serious Seeds


----------



## ace720 (Apr 8, 2013)

This pineapple express shit is fire. 
I didn't think it was gonna be sooooo good.
I got to say they have a new customer
All from a freebie. Lol


----------



## psychoholic22 (Apr 9, 2013)

Some pic's of the girls...


----------



## ace720 (Apr 9, 2013)

Heeeyyyy psycho hows it going?
Looking good buddy


----------



## psychoholic22 (Apr 10, 2013)

Anyone going to the cannabis cup?


----------



## ace720 (Apr 13, 2013)

I chop the last BOSS HOGG I had this morning. 
Damn thing take 3 weeks to show sex I don't want to deal 
with. The PURE AK I put in 12/12 the same day look half done 
already (well almost). I don't feel like waiting 13 weeks for a plant to 
flower right now. Maybe if I had that in mind when I first plant the 
seed but it was suppose to be a 9-10 weeker. I'm not gonna wait.


----------



## hempy7723 (Apr 14, 2013)

@Javadog 55-65 days if you find the indica dom pheno. but they barely ever tell ya that.


----------



## Javadog (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks for the time Hempy.

I actually just checked the trichs on another plant.

I am still seeing some clear trichs and practically no amber ones.

I am at 67 days today. 

I expect to harvest by Wednesday, day 70. 

The old fashioned indicators are a bit mixed, as the hairs are past
50% reddened, but the bud leaves are still fairly strong.

I have been smoking the Somango. Strong and really delicious smoke!

Take care,

JD


----------



## jimdandy (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey Everyone! Just want to introduce myself and try to chime in and learn and be a help to someone if possible. I have been using a 250 since 2010. Before that I was using 400hps, but in a different house. Could not get temps down in the new place. I have a grow tent set up inside a upstairs closet veniting through the attic and out through roof vents. I use a fan/filter combo from Foothill Filters, and I have an aircooled hood. Living in the midwest USA I get my best grows from September to April. After that outside temps pick up and I struggle to stay under 85 degrees with lights on. I have managed but its a pain in the ass. 

I grow for personal med reasons as I have degenerative disc disease in lower back. Have had 2 surgeries on back and 1 on knees. Im a true believer in the medical benefits of Cannabis and will be a user till the end!! My consumption rate is not too high. I go through .5 grams a day. A few hits in the morning, nibbles on infused cookies through out the day, and vaporizer at night. My point being, the 250 provides me with plenty pot!

One thing I seem to notice is a lot of people trying to grow 3-4 plants under a 250. I did that at first but after learning about light coverage and penetration, I do no more than 2. And believe it or not. I prefer to do one. Now that I have learned to train, and be patient with veg time and not rushing harvest, I average 3.5 - 4 oz per plant. If you go to my above consumption rate you will see this is plenty for me. The last year Ive been using topping and 4way LST for my training methods. I just pulled down a RP Sour Kush plant that had a pretty level canopy and 13 tops on her. Yielded 3.75 oz's off her. Extremely smelly pot with a perfect buzz IMO! 

I would suggest to those just getting started with 250's to train be patient and get the most out of the light range. ( 50 watts per square foot is 2.5x 2 feet) Im looking into buildin a removable scrog set up. It has to be able to come out my small grow area so I can do the required training and pruning. I have seen 250 scrogs pull 6-8 oz's per plant. Thats awesome to me. Anyway forgive the rant. After my morning walk and buzz, I will post some pics of recent grows. Hopefully I can help someone and not offend others. Remember these are just my opinions!


----------



## L33tGanjaMan (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice to meet you Jim


----------



## haze182 (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello everyone... 

got 2 plants in closest - the size is - 34x54x140 cm and im using 250 hps with cool tube. 

as the plants grow bigger the leaves start to being yellow. 

you think the volume is too small for that lamp?


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 15, 2013)

got a pic haze?


----------



## ace720 (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice seeing you here jim


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey 250'ers. Jim I agree that training can be the best way to maximize the 250s power. I made small 10" x 22" individual screens for my buckets. I keep my plants really small about 12-14in tall and spread them out horizontally. My previous grows were 2 plants and yields were about 134g total for both plants. I modified my cab and I am trying to add a 3rd plant this run. The individual screens let me move the plant positions around and try to even out the light coverage. So far things appear to be on par with my last grow. I'm at day 17 of 12/12 so in the next few weeks I should have a better idea of how close these will be on a per plant basis. The strains I am running are all from clone, Blueberry, Blackjack and Permafrost.

Here is the current grow. Pic is from a few day back.


----------



## Rising Moon (Apr 15, 2013)

My 2x2, 250 watt HPS tent...

Space Jill SCROG, 10 gallon organic soil mix.


----------



## haze182 (Apr 16, 2013)

Sorry for the bad pic.


----------



## jimdandy (Apr 16, 2013)

Rising Moon said:


> My 2x2, 250 watt HPS tent...
> 
> Space Jill SCROG, 10 gallon organic soil mix.
> 
> View attachment 2617975


See thats what Im talkin about. Lookin good. I like your screen. With that size pot, you should get a nice yield! Looks like quite a few tops.


----------



## jimdandy (Apr 16, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey 250'ers. Jim I agree that training can be the best way to maximize the 250s power. I made small 10" x 22" individual screens for my buckets. I keep my plants really small about 12-14in tall and spread them out horizontally. My previous grows were 2 plants and yields were about 134g total for both plants. I modified my cab and I am trying to add a 3rd plant this run. The individual screens let me move the plant positions around and try to even out the light coverage. So far things appear to be on par with my last grow. I'm at day 17 of 12/12 so in the next few weeks I should have a better idea of how close these will be on a per plant basis. The strains I am running are all from clone, Blueberry, Blackjack and Permafrost.
> 
> Here is the current grow. Pic is from a few day back.


Looks great. Canopy is nice and flat.


----------



## ace720 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey guys hows it going


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi guys, haven't been in here for awhile. Glad to see that the 250 club is still rockin. It really is an under estimated light. 

Hope everyone is well. Take care guys and happy growing


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 19, 2013)

Its the Mascot of the garden, doin some Regulating!


----------



## psychoholic22 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just got back into town from the cannabis cup was gone for 5 days WOW they are looking great!!!


----------



## ace720 (Apr 23, 2013)

whats up everyone got a couple pics..
PURE AK at 4 weeks flower

WHITE RUSSIAN 2 1/2 weeks veg


----------



## ace720 (Apr 23, 2013)

really cant wait till these WR go into flower.fucking things stink already
the pure AK getting on my nerves, soooo PH sensitive and dont really 
smell that much. for the life of me i dont know why they call it an AK 
but thy are two clones of one seed so i wont say the whole line is shitty
but i wont be growing this again. i got a blue widow (DINAFEM)in flower too
dont really know why i didnt take pics of it.if someone thinking about 
growing one and want to see pics just say the word and ill put them up


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking good ace. Sucks that the AK is subpar so far. The only AK I have smoked is from Serious Seeds and it was dank as fuck. Really good smoke.


----------



## psychoholic22 (Apr 24, 2013)

What size pot did you use ace and how tall is the AK right now?


----------



## ace720 (Apr 24, 2013)

psychoholic22 said:


> What size pot did you use ace and how tall is the AK right now?


I didn't use pots. Lol I use 2 liter pop bottles and I cut them at the top just where they start to curve. The only reason I use them is I didn't have small pots at the time and they were around so I said fukit. They about two feet etch. I don't think I'll get much out of them (an ounce etch would be nice). I put them in flower so small because I had more plants. I had a few freebies I was interested in so I figured I'd do this run with them (all the freebies).


----------



## haze182 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey all... just realized that i have major problem with this closet setup...
all the upper part of this plant got yellow before a week. 
do you think the lamp is too close to the plants? the temp around 27C and once we got the plant out of the autopot system it growing green.

what is your diagnosis ?


----------



## ace720 (Apr 25, 2013)

haze182 said:


> Hey all... just realized that i have major problem with this closet setup...
> all the upper part of this plant got yellow before a week.
> do you think the lamp is too close to the plants? the temp around 27C and once we got the plant out of the autopot system it growing green.
> 
> ...


More N, more N
don't worry about being in flower you need your plants to live. 
Right? They need to be nice and green. It looks like you're still
in early flower when they need the most nitrogen (for flower) 
right now (to me it looks like) your plants still are still trying to 
grow and stretch so this is when they need the most N in flower. 
Me I like to keep mine nice and green all the way to the last day. 
Shit I don't even flush. But that's another topic I know sorry


----------



## haze182 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey, thank for the help.
but i didn't understood well what is your suggestion. Ive been using Flora GHE 3pack GRO, MICRO AND BLOOM. during the whole time. 
So i'm not sure they need more N, but i'm not sure what is the problem as well...

thanks again.


----------



## ace720 (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh its ok buddy. Just trying to help


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 26, 2013)

sorry lights on.
pic 1-willies delight
pic2- girl scout cookies s3 (keeper)
pic3- girl scout cookies s2 (not keeping yield is goning be not so great
pic4- blue larry


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 27, 2013)

Hey guys, just wondering. What is the heat output on a 250w hps? It's something I've been looking into for a while now but I can't seem to find anything that I'm looking for.

Secondly, would a 250w HPS be ok for a closet with no extraction fan? I'm unable to modify like that, otherwise I would.
The dimensions of the closet are 5.5ft tall, 3.5ft deep and 2.5ft wide.

Thanks.


----------



## cbtbudz (Apr 27, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Hey guys, just wondering. What is the heat output on a 250w hps? It's something I've been looking into for a while now but I can't seem to find anything that I'm looking for.
> 
> Secondly, would a 250w HPS be ok for a closet with no extraction fan? I'm unable to modify like that, otherwise I would.
> The dimensions of the closet are 5.5ft tall, 3.5ft deep and 2.5ft wide.
> ...


the heat is not really that bad at all. i did 42w cfls, then 150hps mag ballast then 250hps e ballast. out of those lights the 150hps puts out the most heat.at least from my exp.
is the closet going to be closed? if so id say no. if you can leave the door open you will be fine.


----------



## GandalfdaGreen (Apr 27, 2013)

Great thread guys. Those 250's kick ass. I love the results you all are getting. Impressive as hell.


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 27, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> the heat is not really that bad at all. i did 42w cfls, then 150hps mag ballast then 250hps e ballast. out of those lights the 150hps puts out the most heat.at least from my exp.
> is the closet going to be closed? if so id say no. if you can leave the door open you will be fine.


Yeah I could leave the door open during lights on, although I'd prefer no to personally. The closet I'm using is in the spare bedroom which is now converted into my computer room, the window on my right is an excellent source of light leaking, both in and out. So as you can imagine, I don't want to leave the door open and have a massive orange glow coming from that room when you look from the outside lol.


----------



## xp0c (Apr 27, 2013)

hsfkush said:


> Yeah I could leave the door open during lights on, although I'd prefer no to personally. The closet I'm using is in the spare bedroom which is now converted into my computer room, the window on my right is an excellent source of light leaking, both in and out. So as you can imagine, I don't want to leave the door open and have a massive orange glow coming from that room when you look from the outside lol.


Maybe just get one with the cool tube, and the duct running out the closet door. You could have the door pretty much closed.


----------



## hsfkush (Apr 28, 2013)

xp0c said:


> Maybe just get one with the cool tube, and the duct running out the closet door. You could have the door pretty much closed.


I'm not sure, with a cooltube it's double the price. Funds is something I am limited on at this moment in time.


----------



## ace720 (May 1, 2013)

sup everyone,hope all is well.
i got a couple pics
WHITE RUSSIAN serious seeds time for re-potting into 3gal


----------



## Javadog (May 2, 2013)

Cool. Did you root prune?

I wonder if it might benefit the plant, given how massed and wound those
outer roots are.

Good work.

JD


----------



## ace720 (May 2, 2013)

Yup always do
cur right down the middle 
only on two side though


----------



## ace720 (May 2, 2013)

Fucking PURE AK "female" seeds hermi'd on me. 
Open the tent this morning and was looking at the 
buds an seen the the lil yellow shit sticking out the 
buds  so I cut the shit down. And they look like they 
still had about a week to go to. I'm use a sealed tent 
so I don't have any light leaks.
ill post pics later.


----------



## username1234567 (May 2, 2013)

Hey guys, i have a 250w hps

I am trying to decide what the best way to train plants was for this wattage, I am trying to decide between scrog or mainlining?

Anyone have experiance with these ? and suggestions are welcome


----------



## stoneslacker (May 2, 2013)

Both are effective training methods. I haven't tried a mainline yet but I like a scrog for a 250 because it helps to maximize the low penetration of light. With a fan blowing between the canopy and light I keep mine 5 inches away.

Here is my current 250w 3 plant scrog. Strains are Blackjack, Blueberry and one unknown I am trying to figure out.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 2, 2013)

Damn Ace seems like that pure AK has given you some problems. Not one you'd recommend hey.


----------



## Warriorbuds (May 2, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Both are effective training methods. I haven't tried a mainline yet but I like a scrog for a 250 because it helps to maximize the low penetration of light. With a fan blowing between the canopy and light I keep mine 5 inches away.
> 
> Here is my current 250w 3 plant scrog. Strains are Blackjack, Blueberry and one unknown I am trying to figure out.


Nice job bro.....are those HEMPYS? I Love Hempys!! lol


----------



## Warriorbuds (May 2, 2013)

ace720 said:


> sup everyone,hope all is well.
> i got a couple pics
> WHITE RUSSIAN serious seeds time for re-potting into 3gal
> View attachment 2639981View attachment 2639982View attachment 2639984


Nice Roots man.....Looks like the work of Mycorhyzae? lol Great White? Orca? Looks similar to mine with Great white..Any help other than the Root prune?..Cheers


----------



## stoneslacker (May 2, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> Nice job bro.....are those HEMPYS? I Love Hempys!! lol


Thanks. I love the hempys too bro.


----------



## ace720 (May 2, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> Nice Roots man.....Looks like the work of Mycorhyzae? lol Great White? Orca? Looks similar to mine with Great white..Any help other than the Root prune?..Cheers


Yeah I do a one two punch to the roots. 
kangaroots fox farm & GH ROOTSTARTER


----------



## ace720 (May 2, 2013)

well here's pics of the crappy AK (i hope everyone can see the lil yellow on the buds) 

got to remember the plants not big as they supose to be cuz they still had a week or so to go
and yeah i wouldnt recommend the PURE AK to any one. sorry for the shitty pics


----------



## 4betshove (May 3, 2013)

damn y'all dudes is puling this type of shit with a 250w I'm contemplating not even getting the 400w


----------



## stoneslacker (May 3, 2013)

The dimmable lumatek 400w will run at 250w or 400w. Not too much more expensive maye $30 U.S. more.


----------



## shvantz (May 4, 2013)

How much will your electric bill go up with a 250hps? And whats the difference if i ran 400hps?


----------



## shvantz (May 4, 2013)

Say my current bill is 50$ a month how much should i expect next month? For 250 and 400hps


----------



## hempy7723 (May 6, 2013)

shvantz said:


> Say my current bill is 50$ a month how much should i expect next month? For 250 and 400hps


heres a nice chart from sunlight supply. I pay .16 cents per kwh so it cost me $16 a month to run my light 12/12.


POWER COST ESTIMATION GUIDE PER MONTH (ASSUMES 30 DAY MONTH) 250 WATT LIGHTING FIXTURE COST PER KW/HR4¢6¢8¢10¢12¢14¢16¢18¢20¢22¢24¢26¢HRS. PER DAY X 30 DAYS EXAMPLE: 6 HRS X 275 WATTS* ÷ 1000 X $ .04 PER KWH X 30 DAYS = $ 1.98 6 HRS X 30 DAYS$1.98$2.97$3.96$4.95$5.94$6.93$7.92$8.91$9.90$10.89$11.88$12.878 HRS X 30 DAYS$2.64$3.96$5.28$6.60$7.92$9.24$10.56$11.88$13.20$14.52$15.84$17.16 10 HRS X 30 DAYS$3.30$4.95$6.60$8.25$9.90$11.55$13.20$14.85$16.50$18.15$19.80$21.4512 HRS X 30 DAYS$3.96$5.94$7.92$9.90$11.88$13.86$15.84$17.82$19.80$21.78$23.76$25.7414 HRS X 30 DAYS $4.62$6.93$9.24$11.55$13.86$16.17$18.48$20.79$23.10$25.41$27.72$30.0316 HRS X 30 DAYS$5.28$7.92$10.56$13.20$15.84$18.48$21.12$23.76$26.40$29.04$31.68$34.3218 HRS X 30 DAYS$5.94$8.91$11.88$14.85$17.82$20.79$23.76$26.73$29.70$32.67$35.64$38.61* A 250 watt lighting fixture uses 275 watts per hour. For use with Sun System® 1 & 2. 


----------



## justperception (May 8, 2013)

Sup guys,
can you advise me, how big extraction fan(m3/h) do I need to run 400hps in 22in x 3ft x 6ft ?


----------



## Sr. Verde (May 9, 2013)

Like 200-350 is optimal for that tent, unless you have some strange conditions. I'm assuming you just mean circulating air through a tent.

I had a 6 inch max fan (330 cfm). It had a speed controller built onto the unit. I mostly ran it at the second setting but it was nice to have an option to crank it up.


----------



## justperception (May 13, 2013)

^Thank you,

Here's what I've been up to These 2 girls are white widow clones (previous harvest over 4oz). Not exactly sure when I flipped them... I figure there somewhere in 5th week or so. How long do you guys think till harvest more or less?


----------



## cbtbudz (May 14, 2013)

dank.dank.


----------



## ace720 (May 14, 2013)

Yeah JP looking good. 
But sense you asked I'd say at lest 
3 more weeks and your gonna be a happy guy


----------



## psychoholic22 (May 15, 2013)

Ok so its been some where around 90 total days from sprout out of dirt to now it was a sativa so I knew it would take some time what do you guys think time to chop them down? 
One had to herm on me because there are a few seed spots that I can see but not many and they are full on seeds.
Now I have been told that "they will be fem seeds because they are from a herm" but i don't believe that I thought it had to have chemicals pored on it for that to be the case.
Going to sprout some other seeds tonight got a strand called ez free and BMW never heard of them but oh well the guy that i got them from said they will be females so yea!!! and they where free so awesome!!! 
This guy that my buddy knows use to grow in CO but they said he had to stop because he was a federal con and he could not keep doing that so he moved back to KC and he gave me a few seed such a nice guy...

Anyway tells me what you all think...





Think I'm going to take some better pictures...


----------



## kinetic (May 15, 2013)

View attachment 2657091
Just flipped it a couple weeks ago. A bit unruley, my first foray into a bit of light bondage. (lst)


----------



## stoneslacker (May 15, 2013)

psychoholic22 said:


> Ok so its been some where around 90 total days from sprout out of dirt to now it was a sativa so I knew it would take some time what do you guys think time to chop them down?
> One had to herm on me because there are a few seed spots that I can see but not many and they are full on seeds.
> Now I have been told that "they will be fem seeds because they are from a herm" but i don't believe that I thought it had to have chemicals pored on it for that to be the case.
> Going to sprout some other seeds tonight got a strand called ez free and BMW never heard of them but oh well the guy that i got them from said they will be females so yea!!! and they where free so awesome!!!
> ...


Looks good psycho. She has a ways to go by the looks of her though, at least a couple weeks.


----------



## stoneslacker (May 15, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2657091
> Just flipped it a couple weeks ago. A bit unruley, my first foray into a bit of light bondage. (lst)


We demand a shrubbery! Nice bush Kinetic.
[video=youtube;QTQfGd3G6dg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTQfGd3G6dg[/video]


----------



## stoneslacker (May 15, 2013)

Hey clubbers, haven't posted an update in a while. Here is my 3 plant scrog day 45 of flower.

Blackjack












Blue Cheese












Blueberry

















Peace


----------



## Kaleidoscope Mind (May 15, 2013)

When the money situation improves, I'm planning on upgrading to a 250 watt light (currently using 150 watt). Where would you all recommend buying a 250 watt light from?


----------



## stoneslacker (May 15, 2013)

Kaleidoscope Mind said:


> When the money situation improves, I'm planning on upgrading to a 250 watt light (currently using 150 watt). Where would you all recommend buying a 250 watt light from?


Online like amazon is usually the cheapest. There are a few good brands out there, just depends on what your looking for and how much you want to spend. I personally like digital ballasts but many people swear magnetic ballasts are better. It's all preference, but digitals run cooler. Check HTG suppy, HiD Hut and amazon and see what will work for you. BTW I use a Lumatek, but I have heard great things about Galaxy too.


----------



## justperception (May 15, 2013)

Can't believe how neat they look stoneslacker


----------



## Justinpinto (May 16, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm a new grower, my actual grow are 2 dinafem mobydick auto's finishing in 15days but with a lot of problems during their life. I have a 250hps on a 90/90cm space. I'm thinking on growing one dinafem sweet deep grape fruit fem, one dinafem cheese fem and one greenhouse a.m.s. fem in a 12/12 from seed. What do you think guys??


----------



## cbtbudz (May 20, 2013)

sorry for only close ups I only have my usb microscope cam. they look decent though. pic 1 and 6 blue larry, pic 2 and 3 gsc seed 3, and pic 4 and 5 gsc seed 2.


----------



## oat0328 (May 20, 2013)

ace720 said:


> well here's pics of the crappy AK (i hope everyone can see the lil yellow on the buds)
> View attachment 2641299View attachment 2641300View attachment 2641304View attachment 2641305View attachment 2641306
> got to remember the plants not big as they supose to be cuz they still had a week or so to go
> and yeah i wouldnt recommend the PURE AK to any one. sorry for the shitty pics


Hey is that pure ak from female seeds?


----------



## ace720 (May 21, 2013)

oat0328 said:


> Hey is that pure ak from female seeds?


Yup PURE AK from female seeds.


----------



## Grazzmon (May 24, 2013)

How's the club? Been a while since I've stopped in.. Spent some time in with my 5 week (flipped them to 12/12 on 4.20) girls last night.. ya gotta love the smell of a room full of flowering plants . I have the NL going still and my MM, I also have the Jamaican from the bagseeds I brought from Jamaica and some Bubbleicious. This was my first soil grow and I had some deficiencies (cal/mag fixed it).. 
Pics later..

Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (May 24, 2013)

post up grazz.


----------



## Grazzmon (May 24, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> post up grazz.


----------



## ace720 (May 25, 2013)

Love the beauties grazz.
You like the soil better than cocoa?


----------



## Grazzmon (May 25, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Love the beauties grazz.
> You like the soil better than cocoa?


Thanks Ace,
I may go soil again next time, and I've been busy with other things so I noticed the calcium def a little late . If I do I may start feeding them cal/mag and some flower nutes after a couple weeks flowering and pay a little more attention.
I've heard good things about the flavor of soil grown so I'll wait to make a judgement until I try the finished product. 

I'm still learning..lol.

Grazz


----------



## psychoholic22 (May 28, 2013)

Hey guys just dropped in to give a update and check out the other killer buds growing wow looking good fellas. Well the final total on my first grow with mexi bag seed and dirt out of my yard  is 47 grams lol but its more than I thought i was going to get so awesome!!!


----------



## ace720 (May 29, 2013)

hey everyone hows it going? i hope okay. got a couple pics
WHITE RUSSIAN serious seeds week 4 12/12.shit starting to get smelly too


----------



## giggles26 (May 29, 2013)

Looking good ace, just checking in on the 250.

Never forget where I started.


----------



## Grazzmon (May 29, 2013)

A little update.. started these 12/12 on 4/20 so they are 5 1/2 weeks. These girls are under the 250 CMH.

I can't wait to see how these finish.. Jamaican bagseed,.

Bubblicious


Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (May 30, 2013)

don't forget about us gigs. wheres the dank? come by the 661.


----------



## giggles26 (May 30, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> don't forget about us gigs. wheres the dank? come by the 661.


Oh I haven't, and the dank is in my thread, I just updated in yesterday


----------



## stoneslacker (May 31, 2013)

Hey guys took 2 of my girls down last night, the bluecheese and the blackjack.

Bluecheese





















Blackjack


----------



## justperception (Jun 2, 2013)

Hey guys, 
Are they looking ready to you?


----------



## ace720 (Jun 2, 2013)

No not yet buddy. I would wait tell the cyclist swell first


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 2, 2013)

Its done....you got a good combo of cloudy, clear and amber trics! IMO....Nice! 

And stoneslacker.....Nice work! Looks great, hope it smokes as good as it looks? 

And......A cyclist? lol


----------



## ace720 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol&#8230;&#8230; I'm really medicated right now AND can't spell. LoL


----------



## pthobson (Jun 2, 2013)

Just stopping in. Will be growing with my t5 and 250 hps soon. C99 and blue lemon Thai. Great to see alot of success in alot of other grows using a 250. Nice work.


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 2, 2013)

pthobson those strains sound really nice. have you grown them before? I want to find a real nice c99 cut.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 2, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> pthobson those strains sound really nice. have you grown them before? I want to find a real nice c99 cut.


If your looking for a good cut of c99 then look for the pineapple one by grimm bro's


----------



## pthobson (Jun 2, 2013)

I've only ever smoked Cindy one time and I believe it to be the grapefruit pheno. Ive heard great things about the pineapple pheno. Great smoke and easily number one on my list. This will be my third grow. First with my new 250w hps. About what yields can I expect under optimal conditions with it? With a good veg using simple topping and tying. Thanks


----------



## Javadog (Jun 3, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> If your looking for a good cut of c99 then look for the pineapple one by grimm bro's


Where can one purchase their seeds Gigs? I googled up their site but there did
not seem to be a way to buy them there.

Thanks!

JD


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 3, 2013)

yeah giggles that's the one I was wanting. gb cut. but never seem to see it floating around here.


----------



## justperception (Jun 3, 2013)

justperception said:


> Hey guys,
> Are they looking ready to you?
> View attachment 2683157View attachment 2683159View attachment 2683162View attachment 2683163View attachment 2683166View attachment 2683167View attachment 2683168


Can more people way in on this, the buds don't seem hard yet but maybe it's just me...


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 3, 2013)

just perception id say they need longer. notice the new white pistils going on throughout your buds. when its ready they basicly stop shooting out new pistils and the ones that are there will recede back into the calyx. its getting close but not yet.


----------



## ace720 (Jun 3, 2013)

There we go calyx is wa was trying to say. Lol


----------



## justperception (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey,
Yes, I know exactly what you mean, they 'swell up' and sort of feel ripe(tops are denser and more amber crystals, hairs become brown/retract)


----------



## psychoholic22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok just started a new one going to just do one this time and see how big I can get it with scrog and a 7 gal planter... its a ezfree seed if anyone has heard of that....looking good fellas!!!


----------



## Saitek (Jun 6, 2013)

hello guys , this is my first scrog and these are my girls under 250 watt hps son agro in 60x60 cm room, 6 days in flowering period and blue cheese sensi strain.


----------



## justperception (Jun 6, 2013)

Chop chop ?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd let her go another week to 10 days. Just depends on what kinda high you like.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 6, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Where can one purchase their seeds Gigs? I googled up their site but there did
> not seem to be a way to buy them there.
> 
> Thanks!
> ...


You can't purchase them anymore, you just have to find a fairy that has them 



cbtbudz said:


> yeah giggles that's the one I was wanting. gb cut. but never seem to see it floating around here.


Yea it's floating around just gotta find the right one  I love the original cut of it. Beats female seeds version hands down.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 6, 2013)

justperception said:


> Chop chop ?
> View attachment 2688538View attachment 2688539View attachment 2688540View attachment 2688542View attachment 2688543View attachment 2688544


Some still throwing white hairs no? Do not Chop yet! lol Pick up a mini scope 60 -100 times....takes the guessing out of the game. Good luck!


----------



## Loupis (Jun 7, 2013)

So i Have come to the 250 Grow club with some questions for you guys. Its been a good couple years sense i have grown anything and that was with cfls. I plan on building a grow box whats the ideal size for the 250? 4x4? i plan on using reflective insulation board to build me boxes. Also how many plants do you guys typically do? 2 seems to be common. can the 250 be used all the way through the grow? Also any seed recommendations for a small potent plant would be great or one tall plant. I have only ever done bag seeds people have given me. i need to get over my internet ordering fear.

Any help would be great thanks guys


----------



## Javadog (Jun 7, 2013)

I think that a 4'X4' room might want a bit more power than a 250.

A 400 would work, but a 600 would be optimal.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 8, 2013)

Ya a 4x4 is way to big for a 250, yes it would fit in there but the light spread/lumen ratio to per sq/ft would be horrible. It would be a lot of unused space.

I run my 250 in a 2x3x5 and I usually do anywhere from 3-5 plants depends on how long I veg for and such.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello 250 clubbers.. you guys/gals are doing some great stuff from what I've seen here recently. I'll be checking in from time to time but I'll be taking a little break from growing after this one finishes. It's hard to keep the temps down through the summer months and there just too many other things to do . This is going to be my final run for the the MM ("Mystic Mutant" ..they were from seeds of a Blue Mystic that got crossed with a PPP that herm'd on me). It was/is some nice bud but the last couple MM grows threw nanners and now with 7 weeks done I found a couple stray nanner's in this MM grow too. . I'll be chopping her very soon, possibly tonight after the lights come on, I'll look for nanners again but the Bubblicious and Jamaican still have a couple good weeks left and I don't want to risk anything. I looked at the MM last night and they had mostly cloudy tric's (very little amber). 

Grazz


----------



## ibitegirls (Jun 9, 2013)

*bodhis tigers milk *&#8203;week 8


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 9, 2013)

* (quoting myself




). I'll be chopping her very soon, possibly tonight after the lights come on, I'll look for nanners again but...*

Arrrgh...I can't do it..lol. Between yesterday and today I only found a few and I plucked and drowned them. If I find more than a couple tomorrow then maybe..


----------



## kinetic (Jun 10, 2013)

Grazz I'm in the same boat as far as heat and shut downs go. I told myself after last summer I'm not running the extra ac. Luckily I should be done sooner than later. Unluckily for me I used the wrong strain for my lst'ings first attempt. I have waay too much yellow due to treating it like what I normally run and one small nice green plant(what I do normally run) with one good lolipop bud. Oh well, that will teach me not to double my check labels lol


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2013)

I am also learning a lot by changing breeds. I changed soil as well
which has clouded up the problem. First nute issues, then a gnat
infestation, neither of which bothered previous grows.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 10, 2013)

Javadog said:


> I am also learning a lot by changing breeds. I changed soil as well
> which has clouded up the problem. First nute issues, then a gnat
> infestation, neither of which bothered previous grows.
> 
> ...


Sounds familiar.. I switched from hydro to coco.. coco to soil. I had a huge problem with gnats when I went to coco and it continued when I went to soil. I did find something that worked to keep the gnats under control. I used DE (diatomaceous earth, go to your local pool/spa place and ask if they have any damaged bags), I put a thin layer on top of the soil, then mixed it in to the top inch or so and sprinkled another layer on top. It's supposed to be something the larvae eat and it kills them, 4-5 fly strips cleared out the adults.

Grazz


----------



## CaptainMorg4n (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi guys, new member here

Do you reckon a 250 would provide enough light for 4 plants assuming everything else like heat, reflection and nutes is taken care of properly?

Or would you see better yields for only 3 plants soaking up more light each?


----------



## Javadog (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you for taking the time Grazz,

I am afraid that I may have waited too long....I am used
to these gnats, as I cultivate mushrooms, but while there
have always been a few around, what happened this grow
was more of an infestation.

I watched them literally walk around on my DE. Fark! :0)

Then I tried Go-Gnats. I am now joking that it's name sounds
more like a Football Cheer than an Order To Vacate. No Joy.

I just finished the second of the two phases of a nematode 
amendment that should settle the matter. 

I have two different sprays arriving, one pyritherin and the 
other spinosad, and may do one light spraying to clear any
remaining bastards.

Take care,

JD


----------



## ace720 (Jun 12, 2013)

Yeah the summer time heat is coming.
Im just gonna grow some shit I really don't
care about. I just put a CRITICAL+ in the coco
Yesterday, going to see how it can take the heat.

And the WHITE RUSSIAN still looking ok, its in week6
OF flower. Can't wait till its done


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 12, 2013)

7.5 weeks pics

Jamaicans are looking real close.. 3 more days to 8 weeks. 




Bubblicious.. these girls want to go a few more weeks 



Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 12, 2013)

grazz I like the Jamaicans. looks good.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 12, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> grazz I like the Jamaicans. looks good.


Thanks CBT, I can't wait to see how they turn out. The seeds were from some "< ok" mids I got in ocho, these buds look much better


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 12, 2013)

i want some landrace. those look very sativaish. i like the red in it.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 12, 2013)

Someone say landrace? How bout some pure Brazilian landrace


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 13, 2013)

yes sir giggles, id love to try her out, how long does she flower? and hows the smoke?


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> yes sir giggles, id love to try her out, how long does she flower? and hows the smoke?


16-18 week flower and it's the best high I've ever had.


----------



## ace720 (Jun 13, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> 16-18 week flower and it's the best high I've ever had.


You're a patient man


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 13, 2013)

ace720 said:


> You're a patient man


Haha it's hard to wait but it's soooooooo worth it.


----------



## Javadog (Jun 13, 2013)

This reminds me of the Old Timers Haze again.

...I have been sorting out those breeds that take the long
periods to flower (the three month types) from my collection,
and looking at other breeds I want to try that take that long,
with an eye toward doing a "long/slow Crop".

I have not finished confirming these, but they are haze-y.

G13 Labs White Lavender
Barney's Farm Morning Glory
Green House Seeds Arjan Haze #1
Green House Seeds Lemon Haze
Barney's Farm G13 Haze
Nirvana Seeds Snow White

I also need to take the time to Veg more.

Take care,

JD


----------



## ace720 (Jun 13, 2013)

Emerald Triangle -Buleberry Headband
Dinafem - CRITICAL+ 
Ready to go


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 13, 2013)

Javadog said:


> This reminds me of the Old Timers Haze again.
> 
> ...I have been sorting out those breeds that take the long
> periods to flower (the three month types) from my collection,
> ...


If yu ever get a chance try Soma's G13 Haze x NYC Diesel.....not a real long flower...but judging by your strains you like...you would love it!  I will find a cpl pics of a cpl I did on 12\12 FS with my 250W HPS......

Warrior


----------



## Javadog (Jun 13, 2013)

I am adding that to my wishlist. :0)

Anything referring the the classic NYD is going to be interesting to me. :0)

A few of the Deadhead in my tent are getting covered in buds. There is 
much variation on this Crop...it has been a struggle. But the stink is
already starting, so I am happy. :0)

Thanks for the time bro.

JD

Wow....found them...

False Alarm: "Stock: 0"


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 14, 2013)

This is where mine came from.... But they have been out of stock for months? Glad I kept a few!  Very expensive, but worth every penny! 
https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/soma-seeds-g13-haze-x-nyc-diesel/prod_2501.html


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 14, 2013)

I took a tester from the Jamaican 4 days ago.. tried it today and the buzz is something..  taste wasn't there yet but for a tester with no cure it was very smooth.

Still buzzed 3 hours later.

Grazz


----------



## Javadog (Jun 14, 2013)

Warriorbuds said:


> This is where mine came from.... But they have been out of stock for months? Glad I kept a few!  Very expensive, but worth every penny!
> https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/soma-seeds-g13-haze-x-nyc-diesel/prod_2501.html


Very Nice!

I just dropped another wad at attitude. I did manage to find 
some nice things....but that one would have beaten them all maybe.

JD


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 16, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Very Nice!
> 
> I just dropped another wad at attitude. I did manage to find
> some nice things....but that one would have beaten them all maybe.
> ...


----------



## Javadog (Jun 16, 2013)

The new beans:
========================
Reserva Privada Skywalker Kush
Reserva Privada Purple Wreck
Reserva Privada Kosher Kush
Reserva Privada Sour Kush AKA Headband
Green House Seeds Chemdog
Humboldt Seed Organisation Blue Dream
========================

Here's a good problem to have....I have already 
planned to grow these breeds:
========================
Reserva Privada OG Kush
DNA LA Confidential
Sensi Jack Herer
Sensi Hash Plant
Sensi Blueberry
========================

My current Crop sequence:

Crop #3 == Kushes, Blue Cheese, etc == CURRENTLY IN TENT
Crop #4 == All mothers, with new mothers cloned
Crop #5 == The Crop that I am planning above.

The OG Kush *really* should have been part of my current Crop (#3), as I aimed
to have all my Kushes in it, but I seemed to have overlooked it at that time.

I have done two SOGs now, with 36 2 gallon smart pots in a 6X6 array, and
it looks like I will be flowering the mothers, LSTed in 5 gallon hempy buckets
as my next crop, Crop #4.

Here is a shot of the mothers....not really bonsai, are they? :0)




So, if I use a 4X4 array of 3 gallon smart pots for Crop #5, then I could do two
pots for each of eight breeds. ...but which eight?

Fun problems to have.

Take care all,

JD


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 17, 2013)

I have 2 Skywalker Kush(Reseerva Privada) going,,,,,,Can't wait to smoke them....my buddy grew them and the frost is rediculous!!  Nice "Tude"haul JD!!......

I stumbled upon this fellas seeds.....called Med Man(Canadian breeder).....Have 2 of his strains growing now.....Med mans "Headband".....and "Purple pain Killer"......both look incredible!


----------



## Javadog (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for the good word. I will keep and eye on The Med Man.

Take care and good luck with the Padawan, Jedi Master. :0)

JD


----------



## ace720 (Jun 17, 2013)

Hey guys, how's it going? 
Hope everone is ok and had a HAPPY FATHERS DAY


----------



## Warriorbuds (Jun 17, 2013)

Had a great fathers Day with my little "Mini Me"...... Hope all other dads had as good a day as I did? : Cheers!

Warrior


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 17, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> I took a tester from the Jamaican 4 days ago.. tried it today and the buzz is something..  taste wasn't there yet but for a tester with no cure it was very smooth.
> 
> Still buzzed 3 hours later.
> 
> Grazz


Hey Grazz!! Just started flickng backwards to see what I had missed over the past few months, and the first thing of notice was this.....is that the really odd looking plant you had a while back ( wasn't in flower i think)...was it the super long flower time expected?


----------



## tbird25069 (Jun 17, 2013)

some interesting MED-MAN tips i ran across -> http://growyourownmedicine.blogspot.com/2011/04/med-man-method.html


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 17, 2013)

So after what i thought was only a couple of months away from RIU, which turned out to be half a year!!! II am back, with my first grow for a while, 6 strawberry coughs, which were almost 12/12 from seed. I was supposed to let them just get above the soil, to 2 inches, just starting to look a bit like a plant, but still a seedling, and then flip them. However I found that the first week or so was actually set to 12h 15 minutes light, keeping them just in veg. They are now 21 days from flip, and that's a 2litre bottle for perspective.

Could have made a little more of my 60x60 space, but I just wanted to rush something through before I move house, cos I have been buying for a few weeks now, and it's pissing me off. None of it is bad, but only once has it been on par with my taste/strength (in fact it was much better that one time, Exo i'm presuming, and very well done), and it is so dam expensive. If I keep them a short flower 7-8 weeks, should get a couple of ounces to tide me over while I experiment with a single plant in DWC under my 250, and some soil plants under my 400....but that will all have to wait till i move


----------



## ace720 (Jun 17, 2013)

Whats up Hettyman , nice seeing you back


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 18, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Crazy..... This granddogy purp really loud
> i can smell this stuff through the jars.
> What should I do


Grin your ears off??

Just readng back and saw when you repotted the white widow, and you mentioned pruning the roots, and "cur" the roots down 2 sides. I presume this was cut, and you mean that you slice the roots bound round the edge of soil to help them work out into the new soil?? I often thought of doing this, as seen it on other gardening, but never seen anyone do it here with lady J


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Hey Grazz!! Just started flickng backwards to see what I had missed over the past few months, and the first thing of notice was this.....is that the really odd looking plant you had a while back ( wasn't in flower i think)...was it the super long flower time expected?


Hey Hetty, been a while.. 
I did keep that odd looking plant, I have to thank you for the comment you made, if it wasn't for that I may not have nursed it back to life. It isn't the super long flower strain but I looked up Jamaican strains and compared and it seems as far as the looks and flowering time I may have stumbled on some Jamaican Pearl . 
I took a tester @ 7 weeks and considering that it hasn't cured, it was very, very good Flavor and smell is earthy piney/skunk and a very up almost trippy and long lasting buzz. 
They have had an additional 10 days and I will be harvesting tonight.. I'll get some final pics before the chop.. 
Grazz


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 18, 2013)

That's right, I remember it having some trich's whilst in veg, which I had never seen before. Glad you ran it through. Clone it at all?? 

I stopped growing for a couple of months, but just getting back on it now, nothing major, but with more focus this time abit more variety, and play with a couple of sat dominant strains along side the Indica's I love so much, just for fun and a comparison. Bit worried about underestimating the extra sativa height and flipping too late. I'm going for fewer, big/medium size plants this time rather then a variety of small/medium ones. May even try a couple of scrogged plants behind a bamboo screen in my garden, surrounded by tom's, peppers, and lavender, to hide them, and encourage natural pest predators. Just need to find a good nuetral strain. Blu Mystic from nirvana I found great through veg, but got stinky in flower, but think that the sweet smell may not wreak of weed to bad.


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 18, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> So after what i thought was only a couple of months away from RIU, which turned out to be half a year!!! II am back, with my first grow for a while, 6 strawberry coughs, which were almost 12/12 from seed. I was supposed to let them just get above the soil, to 2 inches, just starting to look a bit like a plant, but still a seedling, and then flip them. However I found that the first week or so was actually set to 12h 15 minutes light, keeping them just in veg. They are now 21 days from flip, and that's a 2litre bottle for perspective.
> 
> Could have made a little more of my 60x60 space, but I just wanted to rush something through before I move house, cos I have been buying for a few weeks now, and it's pissing me off. None of it is bad, but only once has it been on par with my taste/strength (in fact it was much better that one time, Exo i'm presuming, and very well done), and it is so dam expensive. If I keep them a short flower 7-8 weeks, should get a couple of ounces to tide me over while I experiment with a single plant in DWC under my 250, and some soil plants under my 400....but that will all have to wait till i move


Good to see you back Hetty. Your girls look great too mate!


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> That's right, I remember it having some trich's whilst in veg, which I had never seen before. Glad you ran it through. Clone it at all??


Oh yeah, gifted some clones to a buddy and he kept one as a mother.. I am taking a couple months off during the summer and I will be able to get some clones when I start back.



Hettyman said:


> I stopped growing for a couple of months, but just getting back on it now, nothing major, but with more focus this time abit more variety, and play with a couple of sat dominant strains along side the Indica's I love so much, just for fun and a comparison. Bit worried about underestimating the extra sativa height and flipping too late. I'm going for fewer, big/medium size plants this time rather then a variety of small/medium ones. May even try a couple of scrogged plants behind a bamboo screen in my garden, surrounded by tom's, peppers, and lavender, to hide them, and encourage natural pest predators. Just need to find a good nuetral strain. Blu Mystic from nirvana I found great through veg, but got stinky in flower, but think that the sweet smell may not wreak of weed to bad.


Hmm.. the smell from my Bubblicious is strong but not weedy smelling..

Grazz


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 19, 2013)

Thanks Grazz, I was considering Bubalicous, but after doing some reading, i'll prob go with Nirvana's Blu Mystic, which I have grown before, but they do it in an auto, which will be better for the UK climate, and flower across August, September. It should only grow 24" tall at most, and they have a sweet fruity smell, besides, i'm only thinking of doing 10, in pairs, scattered across the countryside, so if they are discovered, it looks more accidental then a "farm"...that's if anyone notices a couple of small plants in the middle of nowhere 

I just want to move now, and start growing again properly, been given some trial seeds from this place: http://www.medicalseeds.net/

I have one of each of the following:
No Name
Prozak
Y Griega

Which happily enough have a flowering time all about 2 weeks apart

Just need the new bedroom now


----------



## ace720 (Jun 19, 2013)

Blueberryheadband already kicking my butt with getting too tall and lanky 
I don't know if I'm going to be able to grow it 
Has anyone tried this one yet?
Emerald Triangle -Blueberry Headband
I don't k o's if it could be seen in the pic
But its so long it can't support itself


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 19, 2013)

im smoking some blueberry headband wax if that helps.lol


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 19, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Blueberryheadband already kicking my butt with getting too tall and lanky
> I don't know if I'm going to be able to grow it
> Has anyone tried this one yet?
> Emerald Triangle -Blueberry Headband
> ...


I have literally just finished building a small, easliy concealed germination box, so I can get my seeds going now, without worrying about my wife's family helping us move next week. Had a great idea, went into the loft, grabbed a couple of my unused CFL's, one of the 240v pc fans,a cardboard box and some left over mylar, come on here to post it, pleased with my DIY efforts, and then you post this!! Actually I thought that someone, most likely you, would tell me off for using a flammable cardboard box, even with CFL's...guess you won't be.

Have you wrapped tinfoil around that strecthy headband?? I've had some strectchers, but neve anything like this. I put it down to strain or maybe not planting the seed deep enough. GUess you'll just have to bury it to it's neck once the roots have developed a llittle


----------



## ace720 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> I have literally just finished building a small, easliy concealed germination box, so I can get my seeds going now, without worrying about my wife's family helping us move next week. Had a great idea, went into the loft, grabbed a couple of my unused CFL's, one of the 240v pc fans,a cardboard box and some left over mylar, come on here to post it, pleased with my DIY efforts, and then you post this!! Actually I thought that someone, most likely you, would tell me off for using a flammable cardboard box, even with CFL's...guess you won't be.
> 
> Have you wrapped tinfoil around that strecthy headband?? I've had some strectchers, but neve anything like this. I put it down to strain or maybe not planting the seed deep enough. GUess you'll just have to bury it to it's neck once the roots have developed a llittle


LOL I love my lil veg box
Yeah I use tinfoil to hold it up, I hope it keep working 
you were reading my mind. When I go to repot it will 
Be buried nice and good


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 19, 2013)

Another good tip, is buy some wooden kebab skewers for next to nothing from the supermarket. Buy longer ones, you can always break them down to allow the CFl's to get close, but you can put them right to the bottom of the soil, I usually do this as habit when going from pellet to cup/pot, so there is about 3" of skewer above the soil, which should give a nice support to losely tie too. You can always put them in at a later point, and as long as you ease it in gently, you shouldn't cause too much damage (insert generic smutty comment here)

I have just put 3 seeds into rockwool to germ - Y griega, Prozak, and No Name (that's it name, lav x kush)...never used rockwool for anything other then clones, but have 100% success rate there, and 100% with seeds in pellets, so i'm sure they'll be fine.

Gonna give the No Name a short veg in DWC (first atempt) and then scrog or lst to fill my 60x60, and have the 250 to itself.

The other 2 will go in dirt, veg a little longer, and go under a 400, with 4 indi plants, that I haven't decided on yet


----------



## ace720 (Jun 20, 2013)

Okay guys we now in 7 1/2 weeks flower an at last 2 more to go 
I can't wait to see this thing do its final push (last growth and swelling
Serious seeds. WHITE RUSSIAN


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 20, 2013)

Serious need to up my feeding regime, I always have some pretty bad N def's by week, your's are so lovely and green.

Is that soil or hydro/DWC?? Also, that's the sort of full canopy I want in my tent this time, but worry about humidity. Is that clip fan the only circulator you have, with another exhuast fan obviously


----------



## ace720 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you Hettyman. I've been trying to keep them health 
I really appreciate your kind words. 
I do %100 coco & Lucas Formula all the way through
Yeah that clip fan is the only one I have blowing right 
On the plants. But I do have two 6in intake fans an one
6in exhaust witch blow pretty good.
Sense my light get sooo hot in this small tent the 
Humidity never gos over 16 witch is good late in 
Flower but it sucks in veg


----------



## stoneslacker (Jun 21, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Thanks Grazz, I was considering Bubalicous, but after doing some reading, i'll prob go with Nirvana's Blu Mystic, which I have grown before, but they do it in an auto, which will be better for the UK climate, and flower across August, September. It should only grow 24" tall at most, and they have a sweet fruity smell, besides, i'm only thinking of doing 10, in pairs, scattered across the countryside, so if they are discovered, it looks more accidental then a "farm"...that's if anyone notices a couple of small plants in the middle of nowhere
> 
> I just want to move now, and start growing again properly, been given some trial seeds from this place: http://www.medicalseeds.net/
> 
> ...


I recently tried the G13 labs blueberry gum and was really impressed. Sweet as candy and had a nice high. Very sweet berry taste.


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 21, 2013)

Thanks, I'll be looking to start some new strains in the new year, but want to work through what I have first, and what I know. Definite candidates are G13 Pine EX, and now Bluberry gum, cos I likes me sweetness. Other than that, I really want to Grow buddha's sister from Soma Seeds, who I think take the piss with their pricing, but if I only buy 2 from attitude, it's not too bad on the wallet. Buddha's Sister, is my Mecca. Between 18-24, my friends and I went to Amsterdam for long weekends 1-4 times every year. I was lucky, I had a few groups of separate friends, from different towns, who all wanted to go, so I went with each group. Oh to be young again. Anyway, as you can imagine, my tolerance got pretty high, to the point where the second day of the trip, buzzed was all you could achieve, and "wasted" was a dream, untill I met her. A foul smelling temptress, who I bought a gram of, just to keep the coffee shop happy, gave me something to smoke around my fav's, and was one of the cheaper budds. My mates hated me smoking it cos it smelled off "tramp nappies", but no matter how late in the day, and how stoned I was, it always pushed me one toke over the line. Sweaty forehead, uncomfortable in my seat, throbbing in the frontal lob....looking back, it's not too dissimilar from the early stages of an ecstasy come up (I am not advocating class A's, they are very very naughty, don't do drugs kids!!). Anyway, wasted as I was, I could not remember where the fuck I bought it from, despite much searching. It actually took 9 years, and my stag party excursion out there to find it, and what a perfect addition to the weekend. I just hope that when I grow it, it isn't a case of "never meet your heroes"


----------



## Javadog (Jun 21, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Thanks, I'll be looking to start some new strains in the new year, but want to work through what I have first, and what I know. Definite candidates are G13 Pine EX, and now Bluberry gum, cos I likes me sweetness. Other than that, I really want to Grow buddha's sister from Soma Seeds, who I think take the piss with their pricing, but if I only buy 2 from attitude, it's not too bad on the wallet. Buddha's Sister, is my Mecca. Between 18-24, my friends and I went to Amsterdam for long weekends 1-4 times every year. I was lucky, I had a few groups of separate friends, from different towns, who all wanted to go, so I went with each group. Oh to be young again. Anyway, as you can imagine, my tolerance got pretty high, to the point where the second day of the trip, buzzed was all you could achieve, and "wasted" was a dream, untill I met her. A foul smelling temptress, who I bought a gram of, just to keep the coffee shop happy, gave me something to smoke around my fav's, and was one of the cheaper budds. My mates hated me smoking it cos it smelled off "tramp nappies", but no matter how late in the day, and how stoned I was, it always pushed me one toke over the line. Sweaty forehead, uncomfortable in my seat, throbbing in the frontal lob....looking back, it's not too dissimilar from the early stages of an ecstasy come up (I am not advocating class A's, they are very very naughty, don't do drugs kids!!). Anyway, wasted as I was, I could not remember where the fuck I bought it from, despite much searching. It actually took 9 years, and my stag party excursion out there to find it, and what a perfect addition to the weekend. I just hope that when I grow it, it isn't a case of "never meet your heroes"


Can BS seeds still be found online?

Thanks!

JD


----------



## ace720 (Jun 21, 2013)

I put in a order last week at the tude and I Hope my stuff get here soon 
G13 BLUE OG
Reserva Privada Purple Wreck


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 21, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Can BS seeds still be found online?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> JD


http://somaseeds.nl/?s=buddha there you go. It took me ages, cos there is somaseeds.net, and somaseeds.nl, 2 completely different companies, but these are def the ones I smoked, cos he refers to the specific coffee shop I bought it at.

If you are an attitude seed bank person ( i still haven't got round to trying them, but here much goodness about them).... https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/soma-seeds-buddha-39-s-sister/prod_2491.html

Oh and Ace, is that 7 diff strains. If so can you give me the full names. eg is that grandoggy purple or whatever it is I keep hearing about??

Also, anyone used UVA/UVB bulbs??
Had a little read and decided to give them a try. I have a Black light/UV light from my uni days, which only had about 40 mins use. The bulb is ok, but loosing it's purple coating, and i'm pretty sure it's not the right bulb anyway. I'm gonna get a replacement bulb for £15, Exo-terra reptile bulb probably and hopefully my next grow will have another leap forward.


----------



## ace720 (Jun 21, 2013)

no no Im sorry for not clarifying enough 
Its g13 lab's Blue og &
Reserva Privada seeds Purple Wreck 
Just 2 packs of 5 seeds 
I did the GRANDOGGY PURP a while ago (few months)
And it was ok. Really good smoke but yield was shit
I only got an OZ off a good size plant. I'm not working 
With that much room over here so I wont be doing that 
One again


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 21, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Also, anyone used UVA/UVB bulbs??
> Had a little read and decided to give them a try. I have a Black light/UV light from my uni days, which only had about 40 mins use. The bulb is ok, but loosing it's purple coating, and i'm pretty sure it's not the right bulb anyway. I'm gonna get a replacement bulb for £15, Exo-terra reptile bulb probably and hopefully my next grow will have another leap forward.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQPC6oAMK4k

just watched this, for those of you who get bored with the sciencey stuff, that is just him proving he has done his research for 9 minutes, interesting, but heavy going. Just after 9:20 he starts getting onto UVB light and THC. I am buying an 18" tube, and a 26w CFL to go in my tents as soon as I have the money, and I imagine that I will expand that as soon as I can.

And Ace, no need to apologise, also abbreviated lol, I was just curious. I hate little yielders, so i'll dodge that, thanks. Think i'll go for:
G13 - Pineapple Express
G13 - Purple Haze
G13 - Bluberry Gum
Soma's Buddha Sister
Greenhouse Exo Cheese - x 2

Just realised I have 3 new strains that are only 24 hours germing, and already planning my next batch. They will have to wait till I find a new job though, can't justify the expense when I clone so well lol


----------



## Javadog (Jun 22, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> http://somaseeds.nl/?s=buddha there you go. It took me ages, cos there is somaseeds.net, and somaseeds.nl, 2 completely different companies, but these are def the ones I smoked, cos he refers to the specific coffee shop I bought it at.
> 
> If you are an attitude seed bank person ( i still haven't got round to trying them, but here much goodness about them).... https://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/soma-seeds-buddha-39-s-sister/prod_2491.html


Thank you very much for taking the time Hetty.

I have only bought seeds through attitude so far. 

I have a wonderful collection of t-shirts that I have no idea
when I can wear. :0)

I am adding those to my list...I might wait until the freebies change,
as I just landed on a slew of Reserva Privada beans.

I will get this one, just to try the coffeehouse smoke.

JD


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 22, 2013)

Just to clarify, it took me ages last year when I first tried to find the seeds, but as I check every couple fo months, it took me 2 secs to dig the links up for you.


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 22, 2013)

Just got a letter from my credit card company, they are doubling my limit again next month, looks like i'll be buying the new seeds sooner than I thought 

oh and please, no lectures on responsible borrowing, and what happened to the worlds economy last time...i'm on it


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 23, 2013)

Some harvest pics..
The main cola Bubblicious.. harvested last night


a couple of the Jamaican tops.. jarred yesterday



I still have the larger Jamaican and another Bubblicious to go 
I'm not sure how everyone else does it, but I usually take the
big stuff and then go back again after a couple days to get the 
smaller stuff.


Grazz


----------



## ace720 (Jun 23, 2013)

Nothing like fresh smoke


----------



## justperception (Jun 23, 2013)

Well here we are, season 2 is over
Total weight 3.6oz dry which is less then my previous harverst, but quality seems even better. 

Thanks to all of you


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 24, 2013)

Well, so I don't keep hogging this thread, I have just started a new journal, which I plan to update regularly, so I have a better record of when I go wrong, and when I go right, and hopefully start getting some more respectable results

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/676048-perpetual-hobby.html#post9248437


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Someone say landrace? How bout some pure Brazilian landrace
> 
> View attachment 2697139


I always knew u had a thing for growng schwagg


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2013)

Loupis said:


> So i Have come to the 250 Grow club with some questions for you guys. Its been a good couple years sense i have grown anything and that was with cfls. I plan on building a grow box whats the ideal size for the 250? 4x4? i plan on using reflective insulation board to build me boxes. Also how many plants do you guys typically do? 2 seems to be common. can the 250 be used all the way through the grow? Also any seed recommendations for a small potent plant would be great or one tall plant. I have only ever done bag seeds people have given me. i need to get over my internet ordering fear.
> 
> Any help would be great thanks guys


a 250 watter will do up a 2x2 or 2.5x2.5 area... I have gotten mine {grew with a 250 for years} has close has 5-6 inches from tops of plant w/o burning.. no cool tube just a reg. fan


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 24, 2013)

Yep, I just use a 4" computer fan hanging directly under the bulb, and if you were so inclined, you could quite happily touch it without burning (ambient temps are usually nice and low though here). I used to have my plants 3" from the bulb, but found the plants and budd's furthest form the light looked healthier, so adjusted to 5".


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> I always knew u had a thing for growng schwagg


Shit son that is nowhere close to schwagg, it's the best high I've ever experienced.


----------



## theexpress (Jun 24, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> Shit son that is nowhere close to schwagg, it's the best high I've ever experienced.


 that's cuzz ur bomb ass hasn't smoked sk yet...... or you wouldn't be raving about some stringy ass sativa


----------



## Javadog (Jun 24, 2013)

Hoboy! 


890


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 24, 2013)

theexpress said:


> that's cuzz ur bomb ass hasn't smoked sk yet...... or you wouldn't be raving about some stringy ass sativa


Wow.. pretty harsh comments..lol. I am guessing you two know each other. 

Grazz


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 24, 2013)

BTW: I'm loving the buzz from my Jamaican grow


----------



## greenlikemoney (Jun 24, 2013)

you do know that you can repot that and bury it up to the first full set of leaves, don't you?.


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 24, 2013)

greenlikemoney said:


> you do know that you can repot that and bury it up to the first full set of leaves, don't you?.


Huh? Who?...lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Jun 24, 2013)

greenlikemoney said:


> you do know that you can repot that and bury it up to the first full set of leaves, don't you?.





Grazzmon said:


> Huh? Who?...lol


Sorry, just hit me... I guess I could re-pot them.


----------



## giggles26 (Jun 25, 2013)

theexpress said:


> that's cuzz ur bomb ass hasn't smoked sk yet...... or you wouldn't be raving about some stringy ass sativa


It's not about the looks and I like the pure head rush I get from it bro, it's about perserving genetics for me. This strain has been around since the 60's.

Oh and I can't rave and rant about sk cuz your bitch ass wont hook a bro up


----------



## Javadog (Jun 25, 2013)

> *it's about perserving genetics for me. This strain has been around since the 60's.*


This certainly resonates with me. 

I want to try Old Timer's Haze for this reason. 

I just need to grow a big pile of smoke.....as that will be a very long flowering cycle!

We appreciate anyone spending energy on maintaining important genetics.

JD


----------



## ace720 (Jun 25, 2013)

sup guys hows it going? well my Blueberry Headband is growing all funny and looking retarded lol  so I think im going to scrap it . I will wait to see how it gos for the next couple days tho. I just put a GANDOGGY PURP in the coco for bag up . Critical+ looking ok  I got my other seeds today tooh and see how those two plant look so different , it crazy they pop on the same day


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 26, 2013)

Yo ace, nice shade of green you have there. How is the tin-foil prop doing? You got long before you can re-pot?

Oh, and maybe hold back killing off the odd plant, a couple of my strawberry cough's looked fucked as young seedlings, almost heart shape leaves, which was cool but kind of worrying. Thing is, by the time they had a couple of nodes, there was no way of telling which of the 5 looked deformed at first, and very little variation at week 4 flower. Give it a little longer


----------



## ace720 (Jun 26, 2013)

Yeah I will give it a lil longer. It's looking a little better today. 
I don't know what was wrong with it. 
I'm going to let them set in the cups for a couple more days. 
I like to let my plants get almost root bound before I re-pot. 
Lol the tin foil thing is doing pretty good I did know if it would 
really work but it's hanging in there.


----------



## Hettyman (Jun 26, 2013)

Oh yeah, its a silly amazing plant. Dropped the tupperware prop lid on top of my 3 seedlings the other day, they just sprung back up the second I lifted it off and kind of went "EEaaarghh!!!! That the best you got? Pussy!!"...and they were literally like cress, just a few days from breaking soil. Just checked them, and they are just starting to show roots at the bottom of the pots

I hate the perspective effect of a well taken pic, those leaves look bigger then my hand!


----------



## ace720 (Jun 28, 2013)

had to do some re-potting today, thanks for the heads up HETTYMAN. well the Blueberry Headband still looking al sick shitty roots but the Critical+ is doing really good  The small one is the Grandoggy purp


----------



## weariedjuggler (Jun 30, 2013)

some pictures of my plants under a 250 watt with a cool tube. i veg mine in a tent and i flower in a diy dresser/cabinet.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey guys how's it going 
well my White Russian is 9 1/2 and it's pretty much done maybe 
another day or two so tonight at lights out I'm gonna just kill the 
timer and keep the lights out for 48 hours.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 1, 2013)

I don't use nothing to hold the plant up so it's just kinda falling all over.


----------



## curiousuk (Jul 1, 2013)

hi all im a current 125 cfl dual spec grower using a budget carboard grow room which measures roughly H 136cm x W 43cms x D 45 cms. ive had some great results pulling over a zipper per auto bean to date. 

My question is to all 250 growers, do you need to upgrade your pc fans when you jump from a 125 upto a 250 cfl bulb?to cover any extra heat which a 250 produces? 


also i cant find the correct mesurements for bulbs so does anyone know the correct mesurements for a 250 bulb? as i want to see if i can fit it onto my 125 reflector as it claims i can handle upto 400 watt bulbs with it but id rather ask the more knowledgeable fellow growers for there own feedback.


----------



## MorroN (Jul 1, 2013)

curiousuk said:


> hi all im a current 125 cfl dual spec grower using a budget carboard grow room which measures roughly H 136cm x W 43cms x D 45 cms. ive had some great results pulling over a zipper per auto bean to date.
> 
> My question is to all 250 growers, do you need to upgrade your pc fans when you jump from a 125 upto a 250 cfl bulb?to cover any extra heat which a 250 produces?
> 
> ...


Hi mate,

This is a thread for 250w HPS not CFLs. As far as I know i've never seen a 250w CFL bulb, you should be fine with a 200w CFL bulb in that space. To make sure it will fit in your reflector you need to check the size of the screw fitment. It's probably an E40 or E27 size fitment, it should say somewhere.

Hope this helps


----------



## curiousuk (Jul 1, 2013)

MorroN said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> This is a thread for 250w HPS not CFLs. As far as I know i've never seen a 250w CFL bulb, you should be fine with a 200w CFL bulb in that space. To make sure it will fit in your reflector you need to check the size of the screw fitment. It's probably an E40 or E27 size fitment, it should say somewhere.
> 
> Hope this helps


I just had a check an this reflector does have a E40 screw fitting. so if i decided to jump from cfl over to HPS im able to just as soon as Justin Bieber pays me my inheritance to keep claiming that he actually has some kind of real talent.

So yes your post does help muchly so Thanks MorroN!


----------



## willy0405 (Jul 2, 2013)

Currently on day #6 of flowering under my 250w hps, things going smoothly so far..i got my own thread here if anyone is interested: 
https://www.rollitup.org/stealth-micro-cab-growing/615244-first-ever-grow-fridge-grow-10.html


----------



## MorroN (Jul 2, 2013)

curiousuk said:


> I just had a check an this reflector does have a E40 screw fitting. so if i decided to jump from cfl over to HPS im able to just as soon as Justin Bieber pays me my inheritance to keep claiming that he actually has some kind of real talent.
> 
> So yes your post does help muchly so Thanks MorroN!


Remember if you're putting a HPS bulb in that reflector you need a ballast as well. Good luck with your grow man


----------



## curiousuk (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh im aware i will need to invest in a ballast before i can break into the HPS world. thanks again Morron 

the part im curious about is if i upgrade to 250 if my old timers plant magic bloom an grow nutes would work with a 250 HPS. but tomorrow il browse a few of the 250 growers diarys who post on here to get a better idea of the nutes you all use.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 2, 2013)

hey guys how is everyone doing? I got a few pics today this the White Russian I chop at day 70 or 71 (really don't remember) its been I the dark for 30 hours ,I was going wait tell 48 but I got to go to the doc tomo and going be there all day so I cant wait. this plant stink really bad all through flower so if ya going to do this one you going to NEED a good can filter for the grow and good odor control for the chop. one plant veg 6 weeks


----------



## cbtbudz (Jul 2, 2013)

looks good ace.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks cbt


----------



## spex420 (Jul 3, 2013)

bubblelicious & papaya
day 43
250w hydrofarm sunburst

ff beastie blooms
super flora
bcuz growth
bcuz bloom
big bud
cal mag
dyna-grow bloom

950ppm


----------



## ace720 (Jul 5, 2013)

Just put an order in for some OG RASKAL wifi and got 5 FIRE ALIEN S.skuck free 
cant wait to get that


----------



## spex420 (Jul 5, 2013)

the only strain i really really want is freedom 35 by dr greenthumb 35 day flowering time but also has a decent yield anything else is just a nice to have


----------



## curiousuk (Jul 5, 2013)

spex420 said:


> the only strain i really really want is freedom 35 by dr greenthumb 35 day flowering time but also has a decent yield anything else is just a nice to have


sounds rather nice spex. will be nice to hear the outcome under 250hps so good luck with that future grow!


----------



## ace720 (Jul 5, 2013)

spex420 said:


> the only strain i really really want is freedom 35 by dr greenthumb 35 day flowering time but also has a decent yield anything else is just a nice to have


Yeah I was looking at that one to but I don't know about anything that REALLY finish in 35 days. 
It's probably just good mids at best


----------



## spex420 (Jul 5, 2013)

not what iv heard take it or leave it 

they've been working on it for 5 years so..


----------



## spex420 (Jul 5, 2013)

dr green thumb seeds is a aficionado seed source so if you want the best.... 

take a look at their site


----------



## curiousuk (Jul 5, 2013)

definitly wanna hear the end result from growing that strain out if its had that much time an dedication put into it. request you concider a grow diary on here so i can sub upto it cause this has sparked my curiousity and because of the short veg timeframe it needs.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah me too, I'd be pulling up a chair to


----------



## Javadog (Jul 5, 2013)

I would love the see Freedom grown out!

Thanks for the pointer.

I am reminded of Ace, where they still sell the Old Timer's Haze 
(one that I want to try some time)

Good luck,

JD


----------



## spex420 (Jul 6, 2013)

curiousuk said:


> definitly wanna hear the end result from growing that strain out if its had that much time an dedication put into it. request you concider a grow diary on here so i can sub upto it cause this has sparked my curiousity and because of the short veg timeframe it needs.





ace720 said:


> Yeah me too, I'd be pulling up a chair to





Javadog said:


> I would love the see Freedom grown out!
> 
> Thanks for the pointer.
> 
> ...






i probably won't be growing it any time soon i just dropped a couple hundred on seeds a couple months ago, so i have enough to keep me busy for awhile. But there are some journals floating around.


here this was the one i looked at i think he made this journal when the strain just first came out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/546265-dr-greenthumbs-freedom-35-seed.html


----------



## Hoest (Jul 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

I've got my first grow going strong now, I've searched for an answer to my question but I'm hoping some 250w guru's can help me out. Currently my setup is as follows:

Strain is a freebie Kerala Krush
250w Phillips master color cmh
HTG magnetic ballast
Growlab GL60 tent
3 gal. Superroots air pot
Super soil on the bottom half and roots organic up top
4" inline hurricane fan
Phresh carbon filter
Evaporative cooler designed for a room to keep the temps low

I'm also mainlining ala. Nugs method and she's about 8 inches from the soil after all the training and she's been vegging since the second of June. I don't know how tall I should let her get before making the switch to flower. I want that 250w to be used in the most efficient way so I'm gonna scrog this beast. So far I've had a couple rookie mistakes but nothing major and I'm chalking that up to using the foolproof super soil method and the 100+ hours of research as well as having close friends who are serious growers. So what say the 250w guru's, when should I flower this girl? I wish I could post pics but if have to research the best and safest way to upload any ganj pics to the web.


----------



## spex420 (Jul 7, 2013)

^^pics brutha


----------



## ace720 (Jul 8, 2013)

Going to flip to 12/12 tonight


----------



## Hoest (Jul 8, 2013)

How tall is she ace, I can't seem to manage pics from my phone and I don't have a working internet connection for my computer at home so this should give me a very rough estimate(what I have is sativa Dom) of size before a flip.


----------



## spex420 (Jul 8, 2013)

*uploading these pics for hoest*



Hoest said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've got my first grow going strong now, I've searched for an answer to my question but I'm hoping some 250w guru's can help me out. Currently my setup is as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hoest (Jul 8, 2013)

Your the bomb spex!


----------



## ace720 (Jul 8, 2013)

Hoest said:


> How tall is she ace, I can't seem to manage pics from my phone and I don't have a working internet connection for my computer at home so this should give me a very rough estimate(what I have is sativa Dom) of size before a flip.


That's three plants 
The 2 medium sized on the left are 
Blueberrie headband & critical+
And the really little one is 
Grandoggy purp 
They only about 8 or 9" tall
I know the headband is 
going to do some super stretching
So I'm not worried about felling the tent 
cause I'm going to LTS the shit out of it
Might to a screen


----------



## ace720 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thinking about ordering Sannis's Extrema next 
Still hoping this Raskal gear get through this week


----------



## psychoholic22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hi guys looking good around here I got this mystery plant I know its a auto but the strain is kind of unknown I got the seed from a friend that use to grow in CO but had to stop.
He said it was called ezfree something he was developing himself well thats what my friend said anyway.

Planted on the 2nd and it looks to be growing great!!!

What you guys think it is?


----------



## Javadog (Jul 11, 2013)

Weird looking leaves in that last shot....looks like a re-vegging plant, or some such.

Good work.

JD


----------



## spex420 (Jul 11, 2013)

thats a weird looking plant never seen anything like that before like its a mutant

you can name the strain teenage mutant ninja weed


----------



## Hettyman (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey hey hey boys and girls! Some nice looking plants out there. House moved, and internet back up and running. All my ladies survived the transit, with a little light period disruption, but thankfully no hermies 

Heat wave sped up the last 2 weeks of my strawberry cough, but slowed the veg of my next 3 as couldn't get humidity above 45%

Got 10 auto blue mystics just popped, to be prepped for a guerilla grow, and looking forward to that. May I add, Nirvana got my seeds to me in like 5/6 days, internationally, and great stealth packaging again.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 11, 2013)

Good to hear you got your seeds 
and doing ok


----------



## psychoholic22 (Jul 11, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> Got 10 auto blue mystics just popped, to be prepped for a guerilla grow, and looking forward to that. May I add, Nirvana got my seeds to me in like 5/6 days, internationally, and great stealth packaging again.


So do you have them sent to your house?


----------



## Hettyman (Jul 12, 2013)

NOt this time, but I have done previously. They are sent really well hidden, and I beleive that they are legal to won here as souveniers anyway, you just can't pop em

Having to plant them into small pots today, cos in 24 hours, they have gone form one starting to just break the soil, to all 10 of them long thin stretched nasty's (they were still in the dark) with the tap roots well out of the bottom of the pellets. NOt bad considerng they were seeds just 3-4 days ago


----------



## xp0c (Jul 15, 2013)

I just put a Female Seeds - C-99, and Bomb Seeds - Atomic Bomb under my HPS
They were topped above fifth node, plus a couple lower branches.


----------



## Hettyman (Jul 15, 2013)

OK peeps, I needs some help with my DWC. This is my first go at hydro, and have got the starts of calcium def, and it's already getting pretty bad. I think that this is due to pH levels. I have been running at around 5.9-6.1, but now dropped down to 5.6-5.7, hoping this sorts it. I have only been using BioGrow for nutes so far, apart from 2 days ago when I added some Hesi power zyme, which is micro elements, including Calcum. Think I should buy some cal/mag?


----------



## ace720 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm in the same boat over here Hettyman 
This excessive heat (95)got my ph going all over the place(I think), and I refuse to cool tent with AC this summer 
So my plants not looking that good. But I'm not triping I'm going to let them do what they do. 
They might just die


----------



## Hettyman (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks for chipping in Ace

See, I wondered if it was the heat wave causing the issues. What pH do you feed at with hydro?? Also, never had a Calcium def like this in soil, so not sure what to expect from recovery... no new spots, or do the old spots repair as well?


----------



## Hettyman (Jul 16, 2013)

OK, so I have just been into the spare room that houses my tents, at 7am, before light on, and it's an overcast morning, prob about 20-22 degrees C at most, and my thermom is reading 26 c!! I knew it was slightly inaccurate, but that's too much. On the plus side, i'm hoping that when it reads 32 cos of the heatwave, it is really more like 28, not great, but better.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 16, 2013)

Whats up hettyman 
I try to feed at 6.0-6.2 but I really don't check as much as I should, when I'm mixing stuff up I do the same thing everyday and just assume it comes out right. But I know I really shouldn't do that because my water can very sometimes depending on when on when they put a new filter on the RO water machine at the store. I use to do DWC and if I remember correctly the PH should be around 5.8 (I think)


----------



## Hettyman (Jul 16, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Whats up hettyman
> I try to feed at 6.0-6.2 but I really don't check as much as I should, when I'm mixing stuff up I do the same thing everyday and just assume it comes out right. But I know I really shouldn't do that because my water can very sometimes depending on when on when they put a new filter on the RO water machine at the store. I use to do DWC and if I remember correctly the PH should be around 5.8 (I think)


Lazy Fuck!!! lol to be honest you are usually doing ok, as i'm much the same, 2ml of this, and 1 ml of that, and a drop of pH down or up, and usually end up right where i want it (6.6 in soil) or at worst 6.5-6.7...but I always double check and alter accordingly, cos i'm like that. Rang the guy at what wll be my new local hydro store, to see if he had any Calcium suppliment in stock and got told "lots of people coming in with same problem,check your environment, lower your heat, and if that doesn't help, come buy some". I like it when ppl don't try and sell you stuff for no reason. Got some extra fans dotted around the tents and the ambient room, and they seem happier already.


----------



## xp0c (Jul 21, 2013)

xp0c said:


> I just put a Female Seeds - C-99, and Bomb Seeds - Atomic Bomb under my HPS
> They were topped above fifth node, plus a couple lower branches.
> View attachment 2736907View attachment 2736910


My girls a week later. Still no pistils
5 weeks old.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 25, 2013)

Anyone know where I can find a cooltube that will fit in a 2x2 tent?
I think I need one. I'm starting to get heat spots with the fiberglass
I'm using. Its gotten warp form all the heat and now burning my 
plants (just a little) but I still don't like it.


----------



## Tillinah (Jul 26, 2013)

Here is my 250 watt cooltube setup 12/12 from seed - "Female Seeds" C99 and a free seed, about a week and a half since flowering. . Started with a PC grow with cfl's and felt it needed to go bigger. I'm thinking of going barebulb to save space but I'm concerned with the temps.


----------



## ace720 (Jul 26, 2013)

No bro ya can't go bare with your plants soo close. 
Their going to burn and dehydrate at the same time. 
You're doing fine now, but where'd you get the tube


----------



## Tillinah (Jul 27, 2013)

ace720 said:


> No bro ya can't go bare with your plants soo close.
> Their going to burn and dehydrate at the same time.
> You're doing fine now, but where'd you get the tube


It came when I ordered this, http://www.ebay.com/itm/iPower-250w-250-watt-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-Set-Kit-cheaper-than-400w-400-watt-/160660676488?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item25681f5f88


----------



## spex420 (Jul 28, 2013)

Tillinah said:


> It came when I ordered this, http://www.ebay.com/itm/iPower-250w-250-watt-HPS-MH-Grow-Light-System-Set-Kit-cheaper-than-400w-400-watt-/160660676488?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item25681f5f88


you can go bare 250 doesnt get that hot you need some air circulation anyways and need a fan in there too looks good


----------



## ace720 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey everyone how's it going? 
Im do good. Just got back home 
from vacation and seen my lil plants 
were all dead  it's ok. Im just gonna
pop more seed. Lol really didn't care 
about the last batch anyway. 
So now I'm planting a G13 labs Blue og 
and a TH seeds Underdawg og
i guess lets see how this go. 
Im excited about the blue og so 
i WILL be finishing this one out


----------



## Javadog (Aug 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the setback. Good to hear that you are off and running.

JD


----------



## ace720 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yeah trying to


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 2, 2013)

Sup fools.

Ace. just buy a small fan and hang it under the bulb, from the reflector, worked all through the heat wave, and for 2 years. Seriously. 3-4" inches is no problem (like I tell my wife). 

You are very zen, I would be gutted about losing all my plants, cos I would run out of smoke (which I did 2 weeks ago, and been sober since, not happy, but will do me good)

Here is my DWC, that had root rot issues, but al sorted with some cleaning and a little H2o2. Recon i'll finally be pulling a decent harvest from my 250


----------



## ace720 (Aug 2, 2013)

Hey what's up Hettyman 
glad to hear your doing good buddy


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 2, 2013)

Thanks, I'll be doing a lot better when I get smoke. This has probably been the most THC free I have been for 13 years, so really looking forward to the drop in tolerance.

Got lots happening. 10 small bluberry auto's at week 3 above soil, and already forming flowers, just. Gonna put 2 outside this weekend in a local forest, and try guerilla.

Trying two sativa dominant strains, 5 weeks veg, being flipped tommorrow. Going for my biggest plants to date, but recon the DWC will still beat them. Oh yeah, thats another Indi, so hoping to have something dried in the next 6-7 weeks, even if I only chop down one auto a week earlier than the rest.

Hope you're all good other then the loss.

This place seems queit these days, no Grazzmon, or Doobius, I guess a thread can lose momentum pretty quickly


----------



## ace720 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes a thread can lose momentum quick 
But It seems like you're doing great 
Im ok myself Just taking it easy 
Here's my blue OG


----------



## xp0c (Aug 2, 2013)

My girls are getting pretty big. I veg'd almost four weeks, and they took a week to show. Right now they are on the second week of stretch. My cool tube is about 8" away.
The Atomic Bomb is producing buds faster than the C99 right now, but that may change because she's supposed to be ready in 52 days. I'm going by first pistil, so she may have 43 days left
Hopefully I can get about five zips of these two, so I have a nice stash between grows.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 3, 2013)

xpog, they is a couple of meaty looking plants for a 250, hope they continue on form.

Ace, just looked up those strains...there are now so many g13 strains I want to try, I think when this lot is done, i'm gonna have to do a little Sea-o-green grow, with 6 under my 250, and 12 under my 400. Let me know how the Blu OG turns out, cos my fav smoke/grow to date had been Nirvana's blu mystic, 12 months solid through clones, and love love love love the taste and the stone. Tried Buddha seeds Blue CHeese, but didn't have the sweetness. looking at that seedling, and thinking 12 weeks to veg, flower and dry....how can you be so content about losing your last lot, cry or something!


----------



## ace720 (Aug 3, 2013)

Can't wait tell I get some flowers


----------



## horribleherk (Aug 3, 2013)

im really wanting to get the galaxie 250-400w.hps switchable ballast & use my existing air cooled hood & a 2x2 e&f tub & grow 2-4 plants ive used a 1000w. a 600w. & 400w. set up but lately im wanting to do this purely on a hobby level & i think it would be interesting just to see what can be accomplished using this small set up


----------



## ace720 (Aug 3, 2013)

I love the small setup h.herk 
i have a 600 and don't even use it


----------



## xp0c (Aug 3, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> xpog, they is a couple of meaty looking plants for a 250, hope they continue on form.


They fill my little 2x3x5 tent. They should slow down soon I hope. lol


----------



## ace720 (Aug 4, 2013)

Yeah they do look nice


----------



## psychoholic22 (Aug 5, 2013)

Do you have a glass filter/lens on your lamp if so do you use it? If not why?


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 5, 2013)

hey I just pick up some more strains too. I got xj13 which is jack herrer x g13. got to be 1 of my strains. I also picked up fire og and white strawberry. now im running too many strains lol. I have like 9 going. haha.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 5, 2013)

Where'd you get the Fire OG from 
i mean what company is it from (breeder)?


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 6, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> hey I just pick up some more strains too. I got xj13 which is jack herrer x g13. got to be 1 of my strains. I also picked up fire og and white strawberry. now im running too many strains lol. I have like 9 going. haha.


I am not going to "like" this post, as there is no such thing as "too many strains".


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 6, 2013)

well its sure not easy to keep 9 strains going with such little light. 500w total and I keep no mothers around.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 6, 2013)

I hear that. I ended up buying a 400w tent set up, after adding all the CFL's in my various veg tents and bits, and realised I was using up nearly that anyway. Biggest problem I found was having different strains and testing 3 different nute ranges at once, just constantly making different mixes every day, and since then I have tried for less plants, but bigger ones. Somehow I have still ended up with 10 auto's just flowering, and 3 larger fem's, all in flower, and all needing slightly different feed levels, and similarly no mothers or clones.

That said, having lots of plants to tend to isn't the worst hardship in the world


----------



## xp0c (Aug 10, 2013)

My Cindy is now 32 inches tall.  I noticed she has a couple burnt leaf tips, and hasn't been over 1.1 EC yet. She gets a mini flush every feed, and I flushed both plants last week.


My Atomic Bomb stopped stretch a few days ago, and is looking real good. She has trichs spreading to the fan leaves already at 2.5 weeks in. I have her at 1.3 EC right now.


----------



## xp0c (Aug 10, 2013)

Double post!


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 21, 2013)

Where is everybody??

I for one have nothng to show as 5 out of 6 auto's look jank. They have really stretched and starting to look more sativa then indi. The 6th on the other hand is just starting to look good. They are all 4 weeks from harvest, and get this, I have just received a letter from my land lord about a routine inspection 3 days before planned harvest!!! Every fucking time. Now I am stuck with the dilemma of harvest early, and have to hide a load of dank wet budd for half an hour, or try and put the plants in the loft and hope the smell doesn't leek out...which is never gonna happen cos a load of plants at week 8 flower will hummm!!

On the plus side my first attempt a DWC is going ridiculously well, despite me continuously falling asleep an hour before the lights come on, and it continuously runs really low on water. Don't even have a EC meter and it's still going really well. I'm not posting a picture here cos its in my 400w tent....consuming it in fact.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 21, 2013)

Sucks about the inspection man. Is there no way to put it off for a week? If not maybe move them. I made a dry box out of a cardboard packing box and made a grid out of string to hang the buds with clothes pegs. Maybe dry them in a box like that and move them to your car trunk just before the inspection. Either way I'm sure you'll get a handle on it, good luck.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 22, 2013)

It is always to be at the end when this stuff happens.

Well, it seems this way.

This may be similar to the pseudo-phenomenon of thinking
that whenever you look at a clock it is showing some odd 
time, like 11:11, 10:10, or 12:34.

I believe that what is really happening in that case is that
it is only when the time is odd that the mind focuses on it.

Well, for whatever reason, it seems that things tense up
when the stink starts and the end nears.

I hope that it all works out for the best.

JD

P.S. I just passed week 7 and am with you in spirit. :0)


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 22, 2013)

when I lived at apts, I had spare room I kept moving boxes and I would box all the plants up the night before and the day of I would clean all the linoleum with bleach as well as the counters, and leave a sink or bathtub full of bleach. aw you guys caught me on cleaning day. the whole apt would just smell like bleach. little strong and they would would just do the walkthough real quick and get out. maybe this could help ya.


----------



## Javadog (Aug 22, 2013)

Not bad....bleach will break down over time in place as well.

Ona gel might be a good addition.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## spex420 (Aug 23, 2013)

Javadog said:


> Not bad....bleach will break down over time in place as well.
> 
> Ona gel might be a good addition.
> 
> ...


ona gel works like a charm you dont even need alot just get the qt jar and put it in little amounts around the house under dressers on top of cabinets and it just smells like oust he will think you just went a little overboard with the air freshener 

best of luck let us know how it goes


----------



## ace720 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just put a Jack Herer in the cocoa today
knowing this super sativa going to catch up 
with my other plants 

gots the 
BLUE OG G13 labs
Underdawg OG 
3 weeks in veg


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 24, 2013)

nice I love jack strains.


----------



## xp0c (Aug 24, 2013)

Here's my girls on their 4th week now.
I'm pretty sure my C99 won't be ready at 8 weeks, because the buds aren't growing real fast. She don't have the pineapple smell, it's more like the juicy fruit gum smell.
She smells awesome either way.  She's taller/lankier than I wanted, and I was thinking about removing the lower growth, but decided to just let her do her thing.


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 25, 2013)

Thanks for all your inputs, and glad to see a little more life back on the thread.

CBTbudz- that is actually how I dry my budds anyway (when i don't have a tent free), a big cardboard box with a small circulating fan. That way i can move it to a warmer or cooler part of the house as necessary. Luckily I asked for an aletrnative date, and the only one they had was 2 weeks later. Result!! That means that I can let my ladies go to week 9 if need be, give them a week of dryiing, and then just stick in them in a big plastic storage box with a lid, duct tape them sealed, and then stick them in the loft/attic for a few hours. Might not be ideal for them, but they shouldn't be too damp by then, and should only be a couple of hours.

Also, I have Ona Block pro, and a lemon Gel from another manufacturer, which I use from time to time when we have guests, just in case the carbon fliter isn't quite up to it. Will use those around the house to keep it smelling fresh. Disaster avoided....I hope


----------



## Hettyman (Aug 25, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Just put a Jack Herer in the cocoa today
> knowing this super sativa going to catch up
> with my other plants
> 
> ...


Don't kill these ones


----------



## cbtbudz (Aug 25, 2013)

sounds good hetty.


----------



## ace720 (Aug 25, 2013)

yeah Hettyman im gonna try not to kill these. lol they're looking ok tho  (at lest I think)  the one in the big pot is Blue OG and the other is Underdawg OG. the little one in the cup in the back is the Jack Herer


----------



## supergonzo86 (Aug 26, 2013)

Here we go I'm new 6weeks into flower


View attachment 2793048


----------



## ace720 (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking good gonzo  
what what kind and breeder ya plants from


----------



## supergonzo86 (Aug 26, 2013)

Well the are called ice widow I picked up some seeds from my dispens there doin really good couple more weeks till harvest I hope


----------



## ace720 (Aug 26, 2013)

Yes they are doing good 
keep it up buddy


----------



## supergonzo86 (Aug 27, 2013)

Ok do I need to add more big bloom I was told its phos def


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 27, 2013)

Hey guys, update on my current grow. I copied and pasted this from my journal so sorry about the size.



Day 61 update. It definitely doesn't look like my original plan of harvesting on day 70 was accurate. They look ready to harvest now and I gave them another shot of plain water tonight and I'll shut the lights down tomorrow morning and harvest Thursday or Friday. I could probably give the BR a few more days, but the Mazar and NL are both ready now and may start to degrade soon. They all have put on some weight this week, I can feel how top heavy the buds are right now. 

Didn't get alot of pics and didn't have the best lighting, but had to make it quick. My daughter has a couple friends staying over and there is nothing on earth more nosy than a group of teenage girls. 

Black Russian is pulling nutrients from her leaves and yellowing alot. She could probably go a bit more but she definitely came on alot at the end here. Lots of late bud development with this strain and much of her size was put on after week 6. I love her smell so much!










The BR clone has a really fat and dense top. 












Mazar x GWS is done and ready to harvest. She really added some bulk in the last week too and is looking outstanding. She shows her indica side with extremely dense nugs. 










Maz clone is nice and full. Very dense and frosty.












NL x Skunk is also ready to harvest. She didn't foxtail much more and certainly added some weight as both the mainline and clone are tipping over. I tied them back up with some support to make it through the next couple days. She has developed more of a skunk smell the last couple weeks. Still sweet smelling too, but she has been overpowering the scrubber the last week. Glad to chop her and clear the air a bit.










NL clone is fat and full. This strain would make a great SOG candidate.










Peace​




Attached Thumbnails


----------



## supergonzo86 (Aug 27, 2013)

Please I need help my plants are turn colors I'm getting worried just a take a look at my pics I think it phos def but not positive to add more nute or to flush
View attachment 2794509


----------



## ace720 (Aug 27, 2013)

Lovely plants stoneslacker


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 27, 2013)

supergonzo86 said:


> Please I need help my plants are turn colors I'm getting worried just a take a look at my pics I think it phos def but not positive to add more nute or to flush
> View attachment 2794509
> View attachment 2794511
> View attachment 2794516


SuperG, The spots on the inner leaf blades could very well be Phos def. It's hard to know what is causing it without knowledge of your growing medium and nute regimen. What ph do you feed at? Have you used a cal/mag supplement which can assist the uptake of P/K/Fe? It looks somewhat like you are feeding at low ph and the tip burns from N could be caused by this. 




ace720 said:


> Lovely plants stoneslacker


Thanks Ace!


----------



## whocares100 (Aug 27, 2013)

I should be able to hit like more than once...Great job stone....I may roll one up and smoke it tonight in your honor...


----------



## supergonzo86 (Aug 27, 2013)

Yeah ph is around 6.3 fox farm full nute schedule so big bloom grow big tiger bloom and plants are in half soilless and half soil bc my soil wasn't draining but this started last week very small so I flushed then watered n feed a few days later. Water feed yesterday but I didn't at and booster cha ching bc I wanted to keep it simple since I flushed was going to use chaching next feed which would be friday


----------



## supergonzo86 (Aug 27, 2013)

I know the soil mix was retarted but I'm a newbie


----------



## supergonzo86 (Aug 27, 2013)

O n some of the pisles are turning brown but the tri combs are still clear


----------



## whocares100 (Aug 27, 2013)

ok Stone it was 2...but I'm a beginner


----------



## ace720 (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm flipping the light tomorrow, tired of waiting.
Only 3 1/2 weeks veg but fuk it
I want this ball rolling


----------



## supergonzo86 (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah ph is around 6.3 fox farm full nute schedule so big bloom grow big tiger bloom and plants are in half soilless and half soil bc my soil wasn't draining but this started last week very small so I flushed then watered n feed a few days later. Water feed yesterday but I didn't at and booster cha ching bc I wanted to keep it simple since I flushed was going to use chaching next feed which would be friday


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 28, 2013)

supergonzo86 said:


> Yeah ph is around 6.3 fox farm full nute schedule so big bloom grow big tiger bloom and plants are in half soilless and half soil bc my soil wasn't draining but this started last week very small so I flushed then watered n feed a few days later. Water feed yesterday but I didn't at and booster cha ching bc I wanted to keep it simple since I flushed was going to use chaching next feed which would be friday


Judging by the plants you have a few weeks yet before harvest. When you water next add the chaching. Check the ph of your runoff and make sure it stays withing +-/0.2-0.3. If your ph runoff is fluctuating wildy either way you will need to flush again with 3x the pot volume with +-/0.5 ph. To put it simply, if you water with 6.3 and your runoff comes out at 5.8, flush with 6.8 3 times the bucket volume and then follow with nutes @ 6.3 and check runoff ph again.

And since you are using a half soiless mix, pick up a cal/mag supplement. General Hydro's CaliMagic is great stuff and I swear by it. Calcium and Magnesium are both essential to plant health and Mag especially helps the plant to assimilate other base elements like N/P/K/Fe etc. Good luck mate


----------



## supergonzo86 (Aug 28, 2013)

Ok so I did some more research and found out that need to lower my ph bc its mostly soilless media over 3/4 roots organic soilless so I feed with 5.5 ph and run off was 5.9 which is ok I guess but I want to see what happens now hopefully the get better bc my guess 6.3 it would of went up 6.7 or more


----------



## supergonzo86 (Aug 28, 2013)

O and I use mollasses and superthrive one or the other each feed. Used molasses last feed super this time


----------



## shadyslater (Aug 29, 2013)

What does a 250 pull roughly/average per single plant


----------



## ace720 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm defiantly doing soil next time. 
I'm tired of watering everyday already


----------



## ace720 (Aug 30, 2013)

shadyslater said:


> What does a 250 pull roughly/average per single plant


It depends on what you're growing. 
I got some ICED great fruit seeds here the I did a run of a while ago and with only a 4 week veg (in soil) I got more than 5 1\2 ozs off. Now this BLUE GO I'm doing now wit almost the same veg time I think I'd be lucky to get 2ozs (I've read a lot of grow reports about shitty yields). But I would say a nice yielding plant giving a nice veg time (to get the plant nice and bushy) you should get EASY 4-5ozs. That's just my opinion


----------



## Javadog (Aug 30, 2013)

supergonzo86 said:


> O and I use mollasses and superthrive one or the other each feed. Used molasses last feed super this time


Superthrive is great for stimulating root growth. You will want to stop using it after some point.

I do add B-52 which is similar, but lacking the pseudo-hormone that is Superthrives's mojo,
for a few weeks of flowering.

Good luck,

JD


----------



## xp0c (Aug 30, 2013)

Now I have a 2 day old Barney's Farm Grape Ape, and a one day old HSO Blue Dream that I will veg until I harvest my C99, and Atomic Bomb.

Grape Ape
 

Blue Dream


My C99, and Atomic Bomb are coming along pretty good too. They should gain some weight in the next few weeks.
Both plants just finished the fifth week of flower' so probably another 4 weeks left. I was a few days behind on my last post mentioning how far along they were. 

Atomic Bomb


C99- I'll probably have quite a bit of popcorn bud off the C99, but I'm hoping the four dominant colas swell up a lot more for me.


----------



## supergonzo86 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help I see some new growth so I hope they pushed threw this little downet I don't see any new burns


----------



## ace720 (Sep 1, 2013)

hey guys hows it goin?


----------



## xp0c (Sep 2, 2013)

ace720 said:


> hey guys hows it goin?


getting a bit anxious. lol

also looking for some new seeds to order.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey that's always fun ,what ya looking to get


----------



## xp0c (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm mostly looking for quick finishing Sativa, or Mostly Sativa hybrids. Low odor is good too. 
If I like the C99 I will order that again. I was looking at Jekyll passion from Samsara Seeds, and seems to be what I want, so I will do a little research on her.
It will take me forever to pick 4-5 seeds. lol
My last order only took 6 business days to arrive from Single Marijuana Seeds Canada, and they are in the UK.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 2, 2013)

Yeah I takes me forever to decide on something to bro lol 
I like stinky shit tho


----------



## xp0c (Sep 2, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Yeah I takes me forever to decide on something to bro lol
> I like stinky shit tho


I guess I'm not too worried about the smell either. I got that Atomic Bomb, and the smell of fuel is crazy. The smell of her, and the c99 together is real crazy. haha 
I don't have a carbon filter yet, but have everything to make a decent one in case I really need it.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 3, 2013)

I really like the bomb seeds


----------



## supergonzo86 (Sep 4, 2013)

So I'm about two weeks from harvest but I noticed my frostyness is goin away


----------



## Tillinah (Sep 4, 2013)

My Female Seeds C99 at almost 60 days flowering. Just watered her yesterday and was thinking about harvesting in the next couple of days. What do you guys think? Everyone says to harvest between 50-60 days. 
Sorry for the bad pictures all I have is my phone.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 5, 2013)

Yeah it looks good bro.
I think I read somewhere that its good to harvest the C99
early to get that real "heady" high that its known for
If it was me I'd chop chop


----------



## supergonzo86 (Sep 6, 2013)

Well my big plant turned out to be hermie started popin banna sacks well at least I know I'm goin to have a lot o femizied seed so sad


----------



## supergonzo86 (Sep 6, 2013)

Hermie in hiding


----------



## Tillinah (Sep 6, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Yeah it looks good bro.
> I think I read somewhere that its good to harvest the C99
> early to get that real "heady" high that its known for
> If it was me I'd chop chop


Ya I've been trying to find as many threads as I can on people that grew the C99 and it seems like everyone either messes up or chops at around 60 days.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 6, 2013)

hey guys hows it going? I got a cool tube a couple days ago and got pics. some of my plants to. They only been in 12/12 for a week so its not much going on. I got lots of room now


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 7, 2013)

Is that a 2x2, or 60x60 tent? Looks like quite a squeeze, and why I have been unable to decide on a cool tube. How do you find that sharp right angle on the extraction tube slows air flow?

Liking the plants though ace, looking well


----------



## ace720 (Sep 7, 2013)

Sup Hetty  
Yeah its a 2x2 and the sharp right angel does slow the air flow some  this damn thing actually has my tent a lil HOTTER than before. It was a constant 81 now its 83. But on the plus side I have a lot more head room because there is no glass holding them back anymore. Its weird because I can put the back of my hand right on the tube and it doesn't feel hot so I don't think its too bad. It reflects the light better though, it seems a lot brighter in there now.


----------



## supergonzo86 (Sep 7, 2013)

its the uv that's making it feel a lil hotter


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 7, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Sup Hetty
> Yeah its a 2x2 and the sharp right angel does slow the air flow some  this damn thing actually has my tent a lil HOTTER than before. It was a constant 81 now its 83. But on the plus side I have a lot more head room because there is no glass holding them back anymore. Its weird because I can put the back of my hand right on the tube and it doesn't feel hot so I don't think its too bad. It reflects the light better though, it seems a lot brighter in there now.


At least you have the cooler temps of autumn to help keep it cooler in there now, but like you say, as long as you can keep the light closer without burning, it has to be an advantage. My next investment has to be another couple of DWC pots, as my first attempt has gone swimmingly well, despite being very lazy, letting the plant run dry a few times, leaving the pump off for 12-24 hours on occasions through stonedness, not checking pH etc etc. I'm looking at 3 oz easy I guess, but it really is hard to tell,I have never grown a plant this big before. Only 2 weeks left now.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 7, 2013)

I was thinking about doing DWC again but don't know. I know on my next grow I'm really considering vertical to take that angel out the cool tube.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 7, 2013)

I have refused to do anything but soil for my first 2 years, untill now, and after a whole year of the guy at my local store badgering me to try DWC, I bought a small bubbler, and things juts got mental out of hand. I'll take a pic later when the light comes on and show you the glory.

I have been using some weak H202 to fight off root bacteria and worried it may affect the taste, so have just given them a week of very weak Fox Farm and biobizz nutes, like 1ml of each in 5 litres, hoping the guano and molasses will add a little flavour. Then another week of Dutch Pro synthetics and H202, followed by a final week of water.

NOt sure about vertical grow, I get the feelng that they would require far too much effort for me


----------



## supergonzo86 (Sep 9, 2013)

The first harvest is done


----------



## Javadog (Sep 9, 2013)

Hettyman said:


> I have been using some weak H202 to fight off root bacteria and worried it may affect the taste


I cannot imagine that H2O2 will impart any flavor to anything.

It is basically Oxygen and Water.

Just a thought.

JD


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 10, 2013)

Thankyou. I thought that as it was hydrogen peroxide, it may be very chemically, thinking back to my chemistry school days, you have a point.


----------



## Javadog (Sep 10, 2013)

No worries. Carry on!

:0)

JD


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 10, 2013)

Doh!!! it's hydrogen oxide, not hydrogen PEROXIDE. Must smoke less. 

Here is a pic of my first DWC plant, about 10 days from harvest. I really didn't pay enough attentoin and it still grew massively out of hand and won't stand up, just pulling the bamboo supports over with it. Really frosty, dense nuggs, and a really sweet skunky smell, and one cola is the size of my arm, though the pic doesn't do it justice


----------



## ace720 (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh yeah. Look at Htettyman 
I'm jealous. Nice look plant you have there


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 12, 2013)

Back from Summer Vacation..lol. Got some clones of my girls back yesterday.
NL, BM and my Jamaican. The Jamaican from the seed I brought back was a real hit with my friends. Turns out that it wasn't the 13 week heirloom, closest I found to the looks and flower cycle (7-9 weeks) was Jamaican Pearl, but it's very unique, tasty and intense. My lifelong wake n baker friends were stopping at half a doob. 

Grazz

I'll start hanging around again, looks like I have some catching up to do here.


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 12, 2013)

nice to see ya back grazz.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 12, 2013)

Well well well, good to see you Grazz.


----------



## Grazzmon (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks.. did I miss anything exciting? I was very pleased with the bud from my last grow, it was my first true soil/organic grow. I'm re-using my soil and after researching it I added bone meal, blood meal, greensand, DE, lime and some more perlite. The only thing I didn't find was kelp meal (still looking), I also wet it with some 22WP (mycoinsecticide) hoping to avoid the damn whiteflys this time around. It will be ready to go in a few weeks when I'm done vegging the clones.

Grazz


----------



## supergonzo86 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ok so the I got done drying today end up with 3oz from my big plant


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 13, 2013)

That is pretty good going gonzo. I still haven't managed to pull more than 1.5 out of a single plant, and you are pretty new to this.


----------



## supergonzo86 (Sep 13, 2013)

Ya it was ok I think it would of been better but the big hermied on me 3 weeks from harvest so had to pull a lil sooner but thanks hetty I'm goin in coco with fox farm line of ferts and 250 hortilux bulb o and calimagic bc stone recommened


----------



## supergonzo86 (Sep 13, 2013)

Greeley colorado flooding this a close to my area


----------



## Javadog (Sep 13, 2013)

Hang tough and good luck!


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 14, 2013)

Had no idea this was going on (refuse to watch the news)

Well I hope you don't get affected....but at least you have your supplies now


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 14, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> Thanks.. did I miss anything exciting? I was very pleased with the bud from my last grow, it was my first true soil/organic grow. I'm re-using my soil and after researching it I added bone meal, blood meal, greensand, DE, lime and some more perlite. The only thing I didn't find was kelp meal (still looking), I also wet it with some 22WP (mycoinsecticide) hoping to avoid the damn whiteflys this time around. It will be ready to go in a few weeks when I'm done vegging the clones.
> 
> Grazz


I like the sound of that 22Wp, i'll do a little research. I keep getting something in my tent, never see anything, just a little damage. Luckily its not bad enough to worry about, but gonna get some neem for next grow, and hopefully prevent it


----------



## ace720 (Sep 15, 2013)

hey guys hows it going. got a few pics, just starting to see come change now this one is the BLUE OGand this one is the UNDERDAWG OG


----------



## Javadog (Sep 15, 2013)

My Blue OG grew so screwy that I refused to allow it in the tent. :0)

It is in the Veg area. I will see how it grows out.

Yours look nice. 

JD


----------



## ace720 (Sep 15, 2013)

Yeah this blue OG does grow a lil funny
But it has thick stems and I like that.
The underdawg og is really skinny and lanky but the fucker stinks really bad an l like that


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2013)

I am coming to think that stink is my favorite aspect.

My AK-47 is hilarious....tasty and very strong, but not
much funk. I prefer my Somango, Chem 4, or Qrazy Train.

Take care,

JD


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 16, 2013)

ace720 said:


> hey guys hows it going. got a few pics, just starting to see come change now


Lovely!! I do so like that early flower stage when it starts to crown, and there is always a little lime green glow at the tips of the plants 

I really need to up my game next soil grow, I've been having huge problems, and never getting plants looking like that. In fact, seen some nubes getting results than me!!!

I've thrown out my Biobizz nutes as I think they had gone damp, and were causing disease issues. Gonna go to the hesi ones I have now. Or maybe, just go for 2 plants, instead of many, and try one on the Hesi, and one on the gold label.


----------



## supergonzo86 (Sep 16, 2013)

This the third plant I harvested my lemon skunk looks amazing


----------



## Javadog (Sep 16, 2013)

Yes it does. :0)


----------



## ace720 (Sep 16, 2013)

supergonzo86 said:


> View attachment 2824141 View attachment 2824144
> This the third plant I harvested my lemon skunk looks amazing


Yes it do. Nice job buddy


----------



## supergonzo86 (Sep 16, 2013)

Thanks guys


----------



## supergonzo86 (Sep 17, 2013)

Ok so the results are in and from my first 3 plants I got 3.67 ounchs and that was cutting early due to hermie pollination smoked a j and each plant was different high ice was couch lock n lemon skunk made me nervous but put me to bed and I have yet to try the super lemon skunk bc it looks like rock candy


----------



## Javadog (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats on completing the cycle!

JD


----------



## ace720 (Sep 22, 2013)

hey everyone hows it going  I got a couple pics. im putting the OG Raskal WIFI in the paper towel and just wanted to show how I pop my seeds. in the paper with really no water at all just the towel moist then in a plastic dag, in a black blanket, on top of a heating pad. NOT saying this is the right way or the most simple, just the way I like to do it.


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 22, 2013)

As exciting as the last couple of weeks before harvest are, I still recon getting seeds and popping them in to germ comes pretty close...a fresh start, a new journey

I need to order some more seeds ASAP, cos I have just harvested this...recon i'll get at least 4 Oz's, hopefully 5!!! At last I grew a big succesful plant like i have been jealous of for the last 2 years.

Excuse me in the boxer shorts...I didn't look back at the pic and realise untill after I chopped her down, so couldn't take a better photo


----------



## ace720 (Sep 22, 2013)

love the the plant hettyman, now its smoking time


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 23, 2013)

No unfortunately it's not smoking time for another 7-9 more days, but I can't wait. Luckily I have just finished drying a little auto harvest, that went wrong, but will tide me over.

Ace, I'm confused. You have about 6-7 weeks flower left, ish, is it not a week or 2 early to be germing...I didn't think that you vegged that long??


----------



## cbtbudz (Sep 23, 2013)

ace that wifi is really nice. cant wait to see what yours ends up looking like.

@hetty lol man. what can turn out once the pics get uploaded. nice bush you got there.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 23, 2013)

I don't usually veg this long but sometimes I do. 
The Wi-Fi is a lot of OG so i want a nice big plant when I harvest to get me a nice yield. 
I just hope the damn thing don't stretch too much


----------



## ace720 (Sep 23, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> ace that wifi is really nice. cant wait to see what yours ends up looking like.


Yeah I'm really looking forward to it. 
I keep seeing everybody else's and reading the killer smoke reports. 
Sh*# I can't wait. Lol


----------



## supergonzo86 (Sep 23, 2013)

Who wheres short shorts


----------



## supergonzo86 (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice plant hetty I lost my log in took for ever to figure out how to get back in


----------



## ace720 (Sep 23, 2013)

supergonzo86 said:


> Who wheres short shorts


Lol........


----------



## ace720 (Sep 24, 2013)

WiFi it's going down


----------



## Javadog (Sep 24, 2013)

A couple more roots and that would be your avatar. :0)

Plant her!

Good luck,

JD


----------



## ace720 (Sep 25, 2013)

Fuc fuc fuc!!!!
Think my blue og is fucin hermying 
Open the tent today to feed and while inspecting thought I seen bananas
I got so freaked out I grabbed the blade and got to slicing before I took a second look. Lol
Guess I just gotta wait.


----------



## ace720 (Sep 25, 2013)

I got a lil reverse left so I'm gonna spray it up in the morning before lights out


----------



## Javadog (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear about the Blue OG. 

I have one in my Veg area. It looked so ugly that
I decided to leave it out of the tent. It is still growing
twisted up too much.

At first I thought that you were referring to colloidal silver,
but you mean a ball stopper right?

Good luck,

JD


----------



## ace720 (Sep 26, 2013)

Yup good ol reverse "ball stoper" lol
My Blue og was growing a lil crazy at first too but but it straightened out I will post pics later


----------



## BeastGrow (Sep 26, 2013)

1) String SCRoG LST, 5 gallon container, 1 plant
2) String SCRog SoG, 2 gallon containers, 4 plants
3) SoG, 2 gallon containers, 4 plants
4) Mini SoG, 1/2 gallon containers, 9 plants


If I were you I would go with grow style number 3.... I wouldn't grow autos indoor though. Too much heat buildup running on 18/6 or 20/4 and the yield and potency is usually better for regular indicas and sativas. Get yourself 4 tasty strains... I'd recommend Female seeds company or strainhunter seeds if you are looking for some feminized beans for a bargain. I've been eyeing Strainhunters Flowerbomb Kush (green crack x og kush).


----------



## Hettyman (Sep 26, 2013)

CBTbuds - "nice bush"? I hope you are talkng about my plant 

supergonzo - I wear short shorts
i
Ace - What is this reverse stuff? I get from your posts what it is for, but would like to look into it. Who makes it and i'll have a Google

And while we are on the subject of seeds, I am looking for 3, one for my 250, and two for my 400. Don't have fortunes to spend and want quick flower time, 8-9 weeks. Pretty sure i'm gonna go for:

G13 - BluberryGum - I love fruity sativa's, best i've grown to date is Nirvana's blue mystic.
G13 - Pine Exp
?????

Suggestions???


----------



## ace720 (Sep 26, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/s/ref=pd_sl_2aujttzcna_e?rh=i:aps,k:dutch+master+reverse&keywords=dutch+master+reverse&ie=UTF8&hvnetw=g&tag=hydsma-20&hvadid=28572239154&hvptwo=&hvpone=&hvpos=1t1&hvrand=2996407321829218512&hvdev=m&hvexid=&hvqmt=e


----------



## Javadog (Sep 26, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Yup good ol reverse "ball stoper" lol
> My Blue og was growing a lil crazy at first too but but it straightened out I will post pics later


Yeah, it reminded me of George Carlin's bit about the various
brands of birth control pills available...

There is the popular "Poppa Stopper",
the reliable "Nay Family Way",
and then the less reliable "Maybe Baby"

JD


----------



## ace720 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hey guys, so I sprayed with the reverse this morning an I tonight for feed I see no more problems  so its doing ok I guess.i took a few pics im still a little skeptical if this thing because its like 5 weeks in and 0% crystals. moving on, got some pics of the Underdawg OG it only look sooooooo scrawny because I been cutting it up trying to make room for the Blue OG , but on the up side this thing stinks really good


----------



## stoneslacker (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice harvest Hetty! Now you just need a harvest pic choreographer, or a good photo editor.


----------



## supergonzo86 (Oct 1, 2013)

What is this ball stopper stuff I want some n my next grow is four weeks in doin ok I just don't have as much time


----------



## supergonzo86 (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## supergonzo86 (Oct 1, 2013)

White widow, ice n I lost the tag for third one lol


----------



## ace720 (Oct 4, 2013)

supergonzo86 said:


> View attachment 2842249View attachment 2842250View attachment 2842253


looking good there buddy


----------



## ace720 (Oct 4, 2013)

the WIFI coming along


----------



## supergonzo86 (Oct 7, 2013)

ok so this one is doin pretty good o its ice


----------



## ace720 (Oct 9, 2013)

Oh wow no one is around here anymore


----------



## Javadog (Oct 9, 2013)

You still make the thread worth watching. :0)

It is hard to guess where the attention will flow, around here.

Enjoy the grow!

JD


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 9, 2013)

@ ace what is in the reverse? skip that shit! if you have bad genetics toss em, is it your only plant throwing some hermies? otherwise looking good. kinda looks like the underdawg og put on the OG stretch. I need to get my OG on too!which og to choose though?
1.Kool Aid OG
2. High Octane Og
3. Tahoe Og
im leaning towards the high octane.
lemme see if I can get some pics up today.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Oct 9, 2013)

Med Man "Purple Pain Killer".....True 12\12 FS, Under 250W HPS.....


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 9, 2013)

looks frosty warrior.


----------



## ace720 (Oct 9, 2013)

What's up cbt, Honestly I don't know what's in the reverse but it does kinda work. It was my Blue OG that was tossing nanners. But after I sprayed it last week it's been ok. And I just picked of those that were already there.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 10, 2013)

my flowering girls. boy do I love variety. it will be the last round for the pre98 and the gsc s3. making room for some new strains.the pre98 gives me the munchies like no other, I could be full to the brim smoke a blunt and walk right into the kitchen. and the gsc is super nice on the smell taste and high it just is the slowest veg in the garden.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice work.looks great!...who's GSC cut if ya dont mind me asking?


cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2852397View attachment 2852420View attachment 2852421View attachment 2852422View attachment 2852423View attachment 2852425View attachment 2852426View attachment 2852427my flowering girls. boy do I love variety. it will be the last round for the pre98 and the gsc s3. making room for some new strains.the pre98 gives me the munchies like no other, I could be full to the brim smoke a blunt and walk right into the kitchen. and the gsc is super nice on the smell taste and high it just is the slowest veg in the garden.


----------



## ace720 (Oct 10, 2013)

That's what I'm talking about cbt.
Those baby's looking good 
Nice work


----------



## JoeyV (Oct 10, 2013)

If you're using 2 250w (1HPS + 1 MH) lamps can you still be part of the club?


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 10, 2013)

thanks guys. warrior its cbtbudz cut! haha. I actualy found 3 gsc seeds in a zip of gsc I got. all 3 seeds were found in the same nug. s1 had a real fast veg time og leaning poor yield, s2 was good but ended up going hermie around week 4-5, and the s3 was the best of the 3 just slow slow veg.


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 10, 2013)

joey v you sure can man. post up lets see what ya got going.


----------



## JoeyV (Oct 10, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> joey v you sure can man. post up lets see what ya got going.


Haven't started yet. I walled off an unused corner of my basement over the summer. It gives me a 4'x8' space to work with now. But the actual grow area I plan on using is only about 4'x5'. Plus height is limited to 6ft.

I figure a pair of 250w HIDs, 1 MH and 1 HPS, would do me just fine. Especially since I already have the MH and a friend's giving me his HPS.

Plus it'll keep the heat and power usage down to imperceptible levels.


----------



## ace720 (Oct 11, 2013)

WIFI in play soon


----------



## kinetic (Oct 12, 2013)

Something from the spring



ace720 said:


> Oh wow no one is around here anymore


I'm lurking around still. Maybe I'll throw a pic up tonight, took the summer off to save money on running ac.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 18, 2013)

WWXBB started in roots organic then fed Jacks Classic.


----------



## ace720 (Oct 18, 2013)

Kinetic looking good buddy 

My little wifi coming along


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 18, 2013)

Looking nice guys. I'm running another little 3 plant scrog again. 25 days in. Got Dinafem Blue Hash, Big Buddha Cheese, WoS Afghan Kush Special.







Peace


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 19, 2013)

looks great stone. its always nice to have some cheese around.


----------



## vegeing (Oct 19, 2013)

I do not think 250w hps is enough for 3 x 3 x 5, at least you need 400W. CFL is BS, I tried and I had 0% confidence with CFL.


----------



## kinetic (Oct 21, 2013)

vegeing said:


> I do not think 250w hps is enough for 3 x 3 x 5, at least you need 400W. CFL is BS, I tried and I had 0% confidence with CFL.


I've been doing fine in 3x3x6 with 250w for years. Does my above plant not look good to you? I'm open for constructive, polite, criticism.


----------



## supergonzo86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Here is my new grow getting ready to flush for cut

This is done in 3×3×6 tent I wanna get one more tent this size n get ride of my 150hps and get snother 250


----------



## supergonzo86 (Oct 22, 2013)

Who wants to grt ride lol


----------



## supergonzo86 (Oct 22, 2013)

I keep fat fingering every post


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 22, 2013)

nice fat nugs Gonzo.


----------



## supergonzo86 (Oct 24, 2013)

Almost time to harvest


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Got 2 girls in 6.5liter pots under a 250w at the moment. Ill post a pic when lights go on. Just gone week 2 of flower. Not sure what ill get but both girls are a fair old size. One is a green poison other is a critical+. I'm gonna possibly just do 1 plant under the 250w next. Would like to be getting 4 or 5oz from this tent.


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Here's my 2


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 25, 2013)

Not the best pic but they are two weeks into flower. I really abused them tbh. I've never snapped so many stems or bent them as much as these 2 lol. It just became plants I didnt care about n thought treat em mean and see how I do. Not sure what ill get but some bud is better than no bud. Next grow I'm gonna just try lst a single plant. Was wondering for that your plant has to be in its final pot when you tie it doesn't it? Is it ok to be bending thick stems ect.


----------



## supergonzo86 (Oct 27, 2013)

Looking good ya have lst some big stems lol I have a six foot plant in my tent at th moment bent almost in half its crazy but it started to die from not having light and its cold here colorado already ill post some pics up


----------



## ninja1 (Oct 28, 2013)

Yeah i just kept bending them over only for the first week of flower after that i left them too it. not sure what ill get anything is better than nothing i guess lol. Think next i will probably do 1 plant on its own. Probably a critical plus


----------



## Warriorbuds (Oct 29, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Lol........



Roofwayne wears short shorts!! aka......a skirt! lol


----------



## supergonzo86 (Oct 29, 2013)

Ya my best plant was the first of 5 and I just bent, lst, topped the hell out of it.ended up being a 3×3 PLANT didn't wven scog just tied down and that one took 8 weeks to finish under the 150 hps and then upgraded to250 watt


----------



## ace720 (Oct 30, 2013)

seeds,seeds, seeds i got seeds lol. yeah my blue OG seeded it self and now im like whatever,its cool tho. i thought i got all the nanners off in time guess i didn't lol shit when i was picking them off i probably was tracking it all over the place (like a dipshit) lol its not full of seeds tho some of the buds seem ok it smells good like OG not any BB at all. im not interested in not one of these seeds. don't want seeds from a plant that did it self well here is the pics 10 weeks and still look like 2 more(at lest)


----------



## cbtbudz (Oct 30, 2013)

she still looks nice and healthy. do you like the og smell. by the looks it may have not have the the bb smell but may be more structured and yield like a bb. do you know what og was used in that cross. don't make me have to search.lol


----------



## ace720 (Oct 31, 2013)

Yeah love the OG smell  
its crazy cues this plant gots 
some nice size on it. If it didn't 
f'in seed on me I would re-veg it.


----------



## stoneslacker (Oct 31, 2013)

Looking good supergonz and ace. Sucks about the hermie ace. Have you double checked your setup and made sure it's not anything environmental that is causing it? Sometimes even a small light leak can cause enough stress to force male flowers. If you did grow those seeds the chances are pretty good that they would be almost all female at least. 

Here is my 3 girls at day 36 of flower. Cheese is probably my favorite right now, she is really awesome smelling.

Cheese











Afghan Kush Special












Blue Hash












Just picked up a Kessil 150 LED for supplemental lighting. Anxious to see if it makes a difference, probably have to wait till next round to be able to tell.











Peace


----------



## ace720 (Oct 31, 2013)

Nope nothing environmental. I got a sealed tent with covers over my duct fan intake so when the lights are on or off nothing gets in or out. And how I really REALLY know I don't have a light leak my tent is in it's own room and the lights are always off so their is on light to even get in the tent if it could. The only "stress" the plant could have gotten is from my fans (I think). But that's BS because if a plant can't take a lil wind it's just crappy anyway. Not saying that the blue og is. I'm just saying. Lol I just hope the smoke is ok cause if not.... Well I don't know. Lol just won't be doing it again. I got some Bodhi OG I want to do after this WIFI next


----------



## ace720 (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh and your plants look BEEEAUUUUUTIFUL stone keep up the good work


----------



## ace720 (Oct 31, 2013)

WiFi still hanging in there


----------



## Javadog (Oct 31, 2013)

Ace, my Blue OG looked so odd in Veg that I gave it to a friend to
flower outside. I will have to see how it did. Sorry about the nanners.

Great stuff SS, as usual. I think that the Kessil is letting you drop the
light by covering what my be uncovered by the main light.

I may try a one plant grow with one of my Kessil 350s. Only 95 W but 
I bet that it could do a decent job for one plant in a 2'X2'

JD


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry bout that yellow light! idk what to call the cbtbud yet ill wait till I smoke her. Bluelarry is the mom!


----------



## adultswiivi (Nov 5, 2013)

Won't the seeds be feminized now? I want some

Sent from Rollitup mobile app


----------



## smak420 (Nov 5, 2013)

View My Video


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 5, 2013)

smak do you gave guard rosters?haha ,I need 1.


----------



## smak420 (Nov 5, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> smak do you gave guard rosters?haha ,I need 1.


what is that? im europian dude..


EDIT: yes i do 

kukurikuuuuuu


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 5, 2013)

haha what do you call em? gallos? also how euro can you be saying dude. haha.


----------



## smak420 (Nov 5, 2013)

Im waiting for somebody to comment my plants, and they listening fckn rosters LOL


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 5, 2013)

haha I get carried away sometimes, I like chickens. They give me manure, eat bad bugs and turn the compost piles! ok ok back to the plants! the are looking decent how far along? maybe next round let em get a bit bigger.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 5, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2883039View attachment 2883040View attachment 2883041View attachment 2883042 Sorry bout that yellow light! idk what to call the cbtbud yet ill wait till I smoke her. Bluelarry is the mom!


cbt way to go man


----------



## ace720 (Nov 5, 2013)

well im in week 11 today and the blue OG is still not done yet BUT its starting to look real good and frosty,geting stinky too.maybe next week done and I got seeds lol


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 5, 2013)

do all the nugs have that much seed content? or tops mostly seedfree?


----------



## ace720 (Nov 5, 2013)

yeah the top half is almost no seed. I give the big buds a lil squeeze and don't feel any seed at all but the bottom half is all fucked up. its crazy cause the Underdawg OG is in the same 2x2 tent and it has almost no seeds at all. im hoping its got a LEST 5or6 because I would like those seeds. here's the under OG View attachment 2883995


----------



## Warriorbuds (Nov 6, 2013)

smak420 said:


> View My Video


Cool Vid Smak....Do another for us...in 6 weeks!


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 6, 2013)

ace I think that under og belongs in my jar. looking great.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 7, 2013)

Thinking about putting another order in soon but it's sooo much out there I can't decide. Any suggestions on a good deisel ?


----------



## Warriorbuds (Nov 7, 2013)

I know it may seem repetitive....but.....Soma's G13 Haze x NYC Diesel, is top notch! It sounds silly, but they are worth every penny, and I don't even clone! Also.....they love 12\12 FS....  Great smoke...Great yield! If ya can find them?


----------



## smak420 (Nov 8, 2013)

30 days 12/12 ( i think ) NL x uknown indica

View attachment 2886875View attachment 2886877



250w HPS....week 3 flowering


----------



## adultswiivi (Nov 8, 2013)

@smak420 any lst or topping? 

Sent from Rollitup mobile app


----------



## smak420 (Nov 8, 2013)

only hard LST and lamp 6 inch above cannopy without cooltube


----------



## ace720 (Nov 9, 2013)

Ok the lights went out this morning now I'm gonna leave them off for 2days and chop Monday night. 
This thing smells good (bule OG). Not so much like lemon anymore but more like rotten fruit. Lol


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 9, 2013)

throw up some pics after the chop.


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 10, 2013)

Pic 1: unknown, got it from a club. It could be: the white, white strawberry, fire og ,gdp.
Pic 2: Saturday's Meds lol.
Pic 3: Pre98 its last round in the garden
Pic 4: biggershot of the pre98
pic 5: cbtbud
pic 6: cbtbud
pic 7 8 9:bluelarry
pic 10: bluelarry in veg
pic 11: bluelarry I guess I like bluelarry.
the bluelarry in 789 was grown in north county bounty soil. I got a 1gal sample from them. I will do another run in a bigger pot.


----------



## smak420 (Nov 10, 2013)

looking frosty


----------



## ace720 (Nov 10, 2013)

yeah that's looking real good cbt .. well WIFI still hanging in there


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 10, 2013)

those roots said gimme more room.lol


----------



## ace720 (Nov 10, 2013)

Lol yeah I know right. I was waiting as long is I can because I pop the seeds too early. Didn't think the blue OG would be a 12 weeker. Damn web site say never no more than 8 weeks.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Nov 11, 2013)

Good work my man!! CBT bud? lol....Sounds interesting! lol  lookinjg great!
Incidently boys......Skywlker Kush(Riserva Privavda)......Not impressive! Low yield.....ok buds.....not great imo~Would I grow again?...Nope!


cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2888888View attachment 2888889View attachment 2888890View attachment 2888891View attachment 2888892View attachment 2888893View attachment 2888894View attachment 2888895View attachment 2888896View attachment 2888897View attachment 2888898
> 
> Pic 1: unknown, got it from a club. It could be: the white, white strawberry, fire og ,gdp.
> Pic 2: Saturday's Meds lol.
> ...


----------



## smak420 (Nov 11, 2013)

http://www.putlocker...06C834AD141226#

http://www.putlocker...427E8BFE8A199B#

http://www.putlocker...B27F82385FF719#

my setup 

and my plants


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 11, 2013)

jw any of you regs from cali?


----------



## ace720 (Nov 12, 2013)

got a couple pics went the 12 weeks it doesn't smell like OG any more,more like rotten fruit  (really wanted the og smell)this some stuff I didn't feel like hanging. Its crazy cause this plant look like I could have taken it another week. HaHa fuck that my WIFI waiting and the Underdawg was completely done so I really didn't want to hold up my tent longer for a seeded plant . oh and this is just the Blue OG plant 3 1/2 weeks veg 12 weeks flower %100coco for the medium. H3ad's Lucas Formula to feed schedule and 3 part Advanced Nutrients (really only up tell week 11 I was trying to kill the plant to make it finish early by giving it straight water).


----------



## ace720 (Nov 12, 2013)

This plant is a fucking stinker. by far the smelliest I ever had. Straight fuely diesel. I was chopping down the blue og for about an hour and was ok with just a fan in the window but as soon as I took this plant out the ent and started moving it around my whole house lit up. I have a Ozone generator AND that odor killer stuff(witch I use for chop time)but this shit still didn't work lol I got lazy and paranoid so I just chop the plant whole and hang it up   I hope it smokes as good as it smells. wish I had more beans but it was just a freebie


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 12, 2013)

Damn Ace nice harvest. That Underdawg looks outstanding.


----------



## smak420 (Nov 12, 2013)

ace720 said:


> This plant is a fucking stinker. by far the smelliest I ever had. Straight fuely diesel. I was chopping down the blue og for about an hour and was ok with just a fan in the window but as soon as I took this plant out the ent and started moving it around my whole house lit up. I have a Ozone generator AND that odor killer stuffView attachment 2891606(witch I use for chop time)but this shit still didn't work lol View attachment 2891614View attachment 2891617View attachment 2891618View attachment 2891619View attachment 2891620View attachment 2891621View attachment 2891622View attachment 2891623I got lazy and paranoid so I just chop the plant whole and hang it up  View attachment 2891630View attachment 2891629View attachment 2891631 I hope it smokes as good as it smells. wish I had more beans but it was just a freebie



so small tent..so large budz....

great!


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 13, 2013)

lets keep the dank going! I tried to get a little natural light to help show her true.


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 13, 2013)

That cbtbud looks awesome. I really like the coloring in the third pic, so frosty too.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 13, 2013)

Yeah cbt that does look really nice. Super nice plant man


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 15, 2013)

haha I had same prob kinetic, now I load into paint rotate and post up.


----------



## kinetic (Nov 15, 2013)

WWxBB Lets try this pic instead. lol I don't keep accurate track of time in flower. It doesn't matter that much to me, she will let me know when she's done.
Thanks for the tip cbt.


----------



## supergonzo86 (Nov 15, 2013)

Ok I'm thinkin of upgrading well kinda did got 5x5 secret jardin dr150 and 4in and 6in fans for $250 what light should I run a 600 or 1000 seems like over kill if I can get good results with a 250


----------



## supergonzo86 (Nov 15, 2013)

O n I may have a bunch of ice femized seeds and eaton alley feminized seed sorry miss spelling


----------



## ace720 (Nov 16, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> haha I had same prob kinetic, now I load into paint rotate and post up.


Hey that's what I do but I'm not good at explaining things  lol


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 16, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2895639
> WWxBB Lets try this pic instead. lol I don't keep accurate track of time in flower. It doesn't matter that much to me, she will let me know when she's done.
> Thanks for the tip cbt.


That looks nice there kinetic, really frosty. I see alot of people growing the WW x BB. Is that Female Seeds? Looks quality for sure.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 17, 2013)

Frist day of 12/12 
Wifi


----------



## kinetic (Nov 17, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> That looks nice there kinetic, really frosty. I see alot of people growing the WW x BB. Is that Female Seeds? Looks quality for sure.


Genetics from Amsterdam brought over in the late 90s, propagated ever since. Clone only.


----------



## smak420 (Nov 18, 2013)

41 day 12/12


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 18, 2013)

lookn good smak!


----------



## ace720 (Nov 18, 2013)

Yes I agree smak. stellar


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 18, 2013)

Has anyone grown Amnesia in seed form? Any good feminized versions available at the seed banks?

I want to do a couple sativa runs and have yet to try Amnesia. I was looking at a couple other sativas like Paradise's Nebula, looks pretty good.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 20, 2013)

Got me some dyna grow today


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 22, 2013)

some harvested pre98 and bluelarry. and the cbtbud still doing great.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 22, 2013)

Looking really good CBT
i want to find me a good BB
how does it smell?


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Here's my two. One green poison fast version and a critical +. Got ready for next crop a greenhouse cheese. Ultrasour and blue og. Never bothered what I get in terms of yield if honest. It's better than nothing is how I see it.


----------



## smak420 (Nov 24, 2013)

49 days 12/12...22 days to go


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 24, 2013)

NIce smak looks like they are starting to fill in. Gj ninja what is green poison?


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 24, 2013)

Green poison I had no interest in until they released a fast version. Orginal is supposed to be a bigger yielder BUT fast version is finished in just 6weeks of flower and its possible to find a 5week pheno. You can still do ok, I pulled 10.5oz from a 600w in 6weeks and if I wanted I could of selected the best plant to be kept as a mum and beat that yield. The run I done I had 2 plants not as good and I snapped a main stem on another being heavy handed. The smoke and smell is also of good quality alot better than other strains I've tried such as the poor cheeses which aren't nothing like the clone only strain. Honestly I can't recromend green poison fast version enough. If you got space then give it a try  you won't be disappointed.


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 24, 2013)

lol secret genetics.


----------



## ninja1 (Nov 24, 2013)

For another load in my veg tent gonna run them again. Will get least 20 oz in 12weeks running it twice. And the bud smells lovely and taste is top stuff aswell. Honestly give em a try


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 24, 2013)

I have yet to buy seeds from anywhere. good seeds and cuts are so easy to access where im at why buy seeds online. But it does sound like a nice strain. I would love to see the fully developed 35 day strain though. that's beyond fast, I thought a 50day was super fast.


----------



## Warriorbuds (Nov 25, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> View attachment 2903440View attachment 2903441View attachment 2903442 some harvested pre98 and bluelarry. and the cbtbud still doing great.



Looking good CBT.....atta boy....way to work that 250W for every PAR Watt!  Cheers budz!


----------



## ace720 (Nov 25, 2013)

sup guys, just planted this seed and gonna put it in 12/12 from seed and see how it comes out


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 26, 2013)

Popping in for a sec..lol. Still dabbling a little, been passing the Jamaican clones from the seeds from my Ocho Rios visit back and forth between friends. 7 weeks in with just two girls this time around (NL and a Jamaican) to keep my mind in it. (not to mention keeping a few jars full)



Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks good stranger!


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 27, 2013)

Hey guys took down my World of Seeeds Afghan Kush Special tonight. Day 65 from flip.


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 27, 2013)

real nice stone! nice uniform buds and cant go wrong with the fiskers.


----------



## Javadog (Nov 27, 2013)

Great trim job. Those babies filled in nicely.

Great work!

JD


----------



## Popcorn900 (Nov 27, 2013)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey guys took down my World of Seeeds Afghan Kush Special tonight. Day 65 from flip.


^^^^^^^^^Nice job.


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Cbt those fiskars have seen better days, been used and abused. Just threw them in the pic to try and give some size perspective, hard to get a good sense of scale in my pics sometimes.


----------



## ace720 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yeah kickass stoneslacker


----------



## stoneslacker (Nov 28, 2013)

Thanks Ace! 

Took down the last 2 tonight.

Big Buddha Cheese.



























Dinafem Blue Hash


----------



## ace720 (Nov 28, 2013)

Looking real good buddy. 
Envious over here


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 28, 2013)

stone I like the bud formation on the bb cheese. looks like a bettere yielder as well?


----------



## smak420 (Nov 29, 2013)

12/12 54 days

View attachment 2911283View attachment 2911284View attachment 2911285View attachment 2911286View attachment 2911287View attachment 2911289View attachment 2911291


----------



## wwrockyou (Nov 29, 2013)

Is that 12/12 from HPS or sunlight ?



smak420 said:


> 12/12 54 days
> 
> View attachment 2911283View attachment 2911284View attachment 2911285View attachment 2911286View attachment 2911287View attachment 2911288View attachment 2911289View attachment 2911290View attachment 2911291


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 29, 2013)

tric's  Jamaican and NL



Grazz


----------



## smak420 (Nov 30, 2013)

wwrockyou said:


> Is that 12/12 from HPS or sunlight ?


HPS 250w, last 3 weeks HPS 400w


----------



## ace720 (Nov 30, 2013)

smak420 said:


> HPS 250w, last 3 weeks HPS 400w


No fair


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 30, 2013)

lol.10 Characters.


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 30, 2013)

be gone!!!


----------



## Javadog (Nov 30, 2013)

Melissa001 said:


> i got 2 whiteskunk under a 250w now
> 
> best juicer STOYA


Fixed

JD

asdadasd


----------



## Grazzmon (Nov 30, 2013)

question?
My little grow is close and I'm going to have to chop at the very latest Tuesday night. I think another week would be best but I will be leaving for 7 nights. I'd love to get that "one more week" but I don't have a back up ""gardener" . Any ideas on keeping the plants from being dead after 7 days would be appreciated..

Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Nov 30, 2013)

whats your media grazz? is your setup have a timer? 7 days not that long esp in the end. what part are you worried about? like the watering,light cycle...


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 1, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> whats your media grazz? is your setup have a timer? 7 days not that long esp in the end. what part are you worried about? like the watering,light cycle...


I'm in soil (5 gallon buckets) and the lights are timed, the only thing I worry about is the watering. I was thinking of putting the buckets in a tray and then water right before I leave. Maybe leave a couple inches of water in the tray..

Grazz


----------



## wwrockyou (Dec 1, 2013)

UGORG#1 30 daze in.


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 1, 2013)

if your in soil and 5 gal buckets im thinking you could just water them real good and they will be fine. if your soil is dry when you chop it speeds up your drying time by a day or 2.


----------



## ace720 (Dec 1, 2013)

Yeah that's what I was thinking. 
You can just water good and your be ok


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 1, 2013)

cbtbudz said:


> if your in soil and 5 gal buckets im thinking you could just water them real good and they will be fine. if your soil is dry when you chop it speeds up your drying time by a day or 2.





ace720 said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking.
> You can just water good and your be ok


Thanks for that . Seems like every night when I check them there's more new hairs and they are swelling nicely. Another week should finish them nicely.

Edit: added pics


Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 1, 2013)

pic 1 and 2 cbtbud still going.
pic 3 a nug of bluelarry and pre98.
pic 4 the bluelarry nug from pic 3, the nug says if I don't move he wont see me.
pic 5 the pre98 nug from pic 3.
pic 6 my experimental aquaponic system. mainly took the pic to give reference to later on. so far its doing ok, its far from the light but growing roots. gotta love fish poop!


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 2, 2013)

I added these pics, you can see that the buds on the Jamaican are still shooting out pistils, trics are cloudy. I've been watering with just molasses the past few waterings. Will I be pushing it by going another week? The other plant "NL" can go another week no problem, I've gone 10 weeks with that in the past.


View attachment 2914151View attachment 2914152


Grazz


----------



## ace720 (Dec 2, 2013)

Looking good Grazz 
you like the soil better than coco?


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 2, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Looking good Grazz
> you like the soil better than coco?


Oh yeah, I can say the taste is much better. I'm still on a learning curve but I'll be sticking with soil . 
I went from Ebb & Flow to Coco to soil. The one thing I find is that the quality in soil is better but my ebb&flow Hydro yielded way better.

Grazz


----------



## greenforlife (Dec 3, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> Oh yeah, I can say the taste is much better. I'm still on a learning curve but I'll be sticking with soil .
> I went from Ebb & Flow to Coco to soil. The one thing I find is that the quality in soil is better but my ebb&flow Hydro yielded way bette
> Nice work grazz, you have been on here a while now good to see people stick around. What nl is that from , breeder I mean. I have some nirvana nl just started.


----------



## greenforlife (Dec 3, 2013)

7 days is a while Grazz you may want to leave them in an inch of water in trays just to be safe. I've read this works. I know if you under water its pretty hard on them. Some people run the last week or last few days in total darkness. They say the plants use less water in this dark period. Perfect for the traveling Gardner. Good luck .


----------



## smak420 (Dec 9, 2013)

65 days 12/12 early forced harvest 

milky trichomes..still some clear


----------



## yoursmothers (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi there Roll it up! 

This is my first post and my first grow. My seeds are Grape LA from DNA Genetics. I am on day 9 from seeds. 
Firstly, I have scratched the seeds in order to sprout faster, after that I've put them in stabilised rw cubes on 5.7 ph on a dark place for 36h. I will be using Atami Wilma System with clay pebbles.
Until now, my plants were under 3 CFL bulbs (14W = 60W) 24h a day on about 3-6 cm from the top (1-2 inches). On day 9 I've put them under my 250W HPS bulb on 32cm (~12") from the highest plant. Since I've put them under it, the temperature has raised between 29~33(C) (about 90-91F). I have ordered a cooling tube, but until then, I'm stuck with my little fan, that is attached to the light. 
While my plants were in the rw, I was watering them ONLY, when the cubes were getting lighter, but keeping the humidity between 65-80%. On day 9, I've moved them into the clay pebbles and started watering them on every 3 hours for 15 minutes (ph 5.7 1/4 nutes).

I am really looking forward for critics and tips!!!!! Sorry for the quality of the pictures, but did not want to disturb the light cycle for few shots. 
*P.S. My Q? is what cycle should I use during vegetation? *
P.S. Sorry if confusing unit systems.


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 9, 2013)

cool setup yours. I like that you gave everyone the conversions, im fine on the metric but I don't like the celcius,makes me think too much.lol .my veg stays on 24/7,but that's the way my system is styled is has to be. from my experience I like the 20/4 cycle a little better.just as good or better growth and save on electricity. please keep us posted. whats all in the atami system?


----------



## ace720 (Dec 11, 2013)

This WiFi sure do like to stretch . 
Luckaly I'm pretty good at bondage, I have to tie it down new ways everyday.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 12, 2013)

greenforlife said:


> 7 days is a while Grazz you may want to leave them in an inch of water in trays just to be safe. I've read this works. I know if you under water its pretty hard on them. Some people run the last week or last few days in total darkness. They say the plants use less water in this dark period. Perfect for the traveling Gardner. Good luck .


They girls made it through just fine..


Choppin time 

Grazz


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 12, 2013)

looks like some fire grazz.


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 12, 2013)

greenforlife said:


> Nice work grazz, you have been on here a while now good to see people stick around. What nl is that from , breeder I mean. I have some nirvana nl just started.


It's an old strain.. buddy gave me clones from the NL he has kept going forever. Sorry it took so long to reply, didn't catch this before vaca..

Grazz


----------



## greenforlife (Dec 16, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> It's an old strain.. buddy gave me clones from the NL he has kept going forever. Sorry it took so long to reply, didn't catch this before vaca..
> 
> Grazz



I have some nirvana just wondering if it was the same or not. Mine is one of my biggest. Better late than never right  smoke report ?


----------



## supergonzo86 (Dec 16, 2013)

I'm back lol so I upgraded dr150 1000watt phantom and my old bloom tent is now my new veg dr 90 250 watt


----------



## supergonzo86 (Dec 16, 2013)

They get so big under the 1000watt


----------



## supergonzo86 (Dec 17, 2013)

O and here in my windys cloner lol


----------



## supergonzo86 (Dec 17, 2013)

Here is my clone tent wendys cloner and my aero cloner I made for about 22 bucks


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 18, 2013)

greenforlife said:


> I have some nirvana just wondering if it was the same or not. Mine is one of my biggest. Better late than never right  smoke report ?


He "said" that it was from seeds brought here from Amsterdam in the late '80s. Probably related..lol. I've done about 4 grows with it, very nice yield and a favorite of my friends n family . Here are some pics, I jarred them a couple days ago. 

NL (left) Jamaican (right)



NL


Jamaican 


Grazz


----------



## giggles26 (Dec 18, 2013)

What up 250's! Looks like shit is still rocking away here in the 250. 

Grazz shit looking fire, oh and for what it's worth in the 3rd photo you can see your reflection, yes it may be multiples of you but none the less with technology today just wanted to keep ya safe. 

I'll never forget where I came from, stay strong 250!


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What up 250's! Looks like shit is still rocking away here in the 250.
> 
> Grazz shit looking fire, oh and for what it's worth in the 3rd photo you can see your reflection, yes it may be multiples of you but none the less with technology today just wanted to keep ya safe.
> 
> I'll never forget where I came from, stay strong 250!


 No No No.. es no my Reflectiion..it is fire..lol


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 18, 2013)

giggles26 said:


> What up 250's! Looks like shit is still rocking away here in the 250.
> 
> Grazz shit looking fire, oh and for what it's worth in the 3rd photo you can see your reflection, yes it may be multiples of you but none the less with technology today just wanted to keep ya safe.
> 
> I'll never forget where I came from, stay strong 250!


Thanks Bro..


----------



## smak420 (Dec 19, 2013)

curing...

edit: im so f.. high...im allready post this pics..


----------



## ace720 (Dec 22, 2013)

sup everyone happy holidays. got a couple pics of my WIFI , I think this shit gonna be some killer


----------



## dride (Dec 22, 2013)

Hey guys uber noob building a 3x3x5 grow box. I'm looking at the HTG SUPPLY 250w MH grow light / product : GL- HTG250MH. will this be sufficient? I'm looking at a 4inch exhaust. will this lamp provide too much heat


----------



## Budget Buds (Dec 22, 2013)

400 Watt would be better for that size space, 600 would be optimal but you could limp by with a 250. I have a 40 inch x 40 Inch tent and I wish now I would have gotten the 600 when I was in the market for buying a light. More light usually means more bud


----------



## Javadog (Dec 22, 2013)

Very frosty Ace! 

Good luck,

JD


----------



## supergonzo86 (Dec 23, 2013)

Hey so what happened to dutch masters reverse no longer available but I found a new hermie banana killer


----------



## supergonzo86 (Dec 26, 2013)

Well I have two veggy tents and a big bloom tent I run both my veg tent on 18/6 just cuz I like then to get the rest they need and I run a 4inch fan with 250 hps keeps it around 78ºf my house temp 70-72ºf first pic is flower sencond is clone veg


----------



## kinetic (Dec 26, 2013)

Well this is it. Last run. It has been fun.
3x3x6 with 250w. 3 gallon smart pot, a bottle of jacks classic and some Cal/Mag.

Happy Growing All and Keep Smiling.


----------



## stoneslacker (Dec 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2941835View attachment 2941836View attachment 2941838
> Well this is it. Last run. It has been fun.
> 3x3x6 with 250w. 3 gallon smart pot, a bottle of jacks classic and some Cal/Mag.
> 
> Happy Growing All and Keep Smiling.


Salute to your last run Kinetic. Looks like you made it a good one and hope you stay green mate.


----------



## ace720 (Dec 26, 2013)

kinetic said:


> View attachment 2941835View attachment 2941836View attachment 2941838
> Well this is it. Last run. It has been fun.
> 3x3x6 with 250w. 3 gallon smart pot, a bottle of jacks classic and some Cal/Mag.
> 
> Happy Growing All and Keep Smiling.


Hey where you going buddy. You gots to stick around 
ya growing good bud here


----------



## Grazzmon (Dec 27, 2013)

ace720 said:


> Hey where you going buddy. You gots to stick around
> ya growing good bud here


I agree.. whats up?

BTW: anyone here ever grow FLO? Tried some... liked it 

Grazz


----------



## ace720 (Dec 27, 2013)

Gots me a new toy. I like this one a lot


----------



## kinetic (Dec 29, 2013)

Grazzmon said:


> I agree.. whats up?
> 
> BTW: anyone here ever grow FLO? Tried some... liked it
> 
> Grazz


Got some life changes upcoming and have to cool it for a bit. I usually take breaks but this one will be extended. My setup will remain till the spring just so I can get my vegetable and herb garden going. I start my tomatos and such in feb. I may start in late jan. This season, I'm anxious and enjoy having tomatos before anyone else! My garden is a great reason to have all the supplies I do! 

Thanks for the kind words guys, I appreciate it. Happy Growing!


----------



## supergonzo86 (Dec 29, 2013)

I am growing flo at the moment looks awesome. Here my last harvest its blue dragon here is flo


----------



## Nookies (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey guys, I was originally going to get a 400 watt, however after finding out with a window unit, my computer, inline fans, 400 watt,etc I noticed that I would be pushing it way too close for comfort as far as amperage. It would also make it impossible for me to keep a mother plant, and have a seperate little grow tent to have clones,vegging plants in. So I have decided to go with a 250 watt and maybe a two bulb T5 fixture for a little extra light. Considering I only want to have 3-4 plants with only a 2-3 week veg time. 

All that said, why is it on HTGsupply a 250 watt is almost the same exact price as something double the wattage?

For instance, a digital ballast with a 400 watt is $185.00, and a 250 watt is 183.00. The same difference is also applied to magnetic ballasts. 120 bucks for a 400 watt and 118 bucks for a 250 watt.

So my question is, why in the hell is a 250 watt the same price as a 400 watt? I mean at that point paying an extra 2 dollars to get double the wattage and almost double the lumen output is a pretty cut and dry decision. So the question is, is there any place that actually sells a 250 watt for a non-retarded price? Since common sense tells me that something half the watts should at least be 30-40% cheaper than a 400 watt :S


----------



## cbtbudz (Jan 1, 2014)

because demand isn't as high on 250s,and why 1000w are the cheapest.


----------



## Javadog (Jan 3, 2014)

Chaka just got a 1000W Hortilux into his hands for about $60!

The 600W equivalent will cost at lest half again that much.

It is what it is.

JD


----------



## sinister131 (Jan 8, 2014)

Hey guys ive never really done a full cycle indoors due to being an outdoors grower but I start my ladies under 130w cfl I run a 6400 n 2700 for vegging with a mix of topping and lst I get nice short bushy plants with the nodes very close together. . Any way ive just got a 250w hps for flowering some indoors ive just put some beans in jiffy pots 4 in total. White widow x big bomb fem. And white rhino, hash bomb and ak48 that are regular seeds as I hope to get a male or 2 so I can seed for next years outdoor.. any tips would be really appreciated my tent us 1,2 meters square n 2 meters high.. ive only used cfls for vegging so any tips on ventilation would handy please. And 5-10 inches above plants be ok ? Also should I top them a few times or lst or try a scrog ? 

The pic is lasts years to give you an idea of my veg plant structure n size..


----------



## stoneslacker (Jan 8, 2014)

sinister131 said:


> Any way ive just got a 250w hps for flowering...And 5-10 inches above plants be ok ? Also should I top them a few times or lst or try a scrog ?



IME scrog works great with low wattage grows. I keep my 250w 4-8 inches away with just a small fan blowing between the light and the canopy.


----------



## sinister131 (Jan 10, 2014)

Nice grow mate is it in progress or do you have a photo of finished product?


----------



## stoneslacker (Jan 10, 2014)

sinister131 said:


> Nice grow mate is it in progress or do you have a photo of finished product?


That is my current grow. All my previous grows are in the journal links below with lots of pics.


----------



## sinister131 (Jan 10, 2014)

stoneslacker said:


> That is my current grow. All my previous grows are in the journal links below with lots of pics.



That's Awsome thanks mate cheers for the help... 
Im gonna be running regular seeds to breed a little bit so I guess I can't scrog
Incase I get a male in the screen. .


----------



## ace720 (Jan 14, 2014)

Hey guys how is everyone


----------



## Grazzmon (Jan 14, 2014)

greenforlife said:


> I have some nirvana just wondering if it was the same or not. Mine is one of my biggest. Better late than never right  smoke report ?


 I have to say this was the most disappointing grow yet. Yield was good and they looked ready but something went wrong with the potency.. and I don't know why yet. 

Grazz


----------



## sinister131 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey guys can you tie down a top cola that around 4 weeks into flower? Or will the bottom side of it go funny when tied down ?


----------



## cbtbudz (Jan 17, 2014)

you sure can.


----------



## sinister131 (Jan 17, 2014)

cbtbudz said:


> you sure can.


Thanks mate I was abit worried. .


----------



## sinister131 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sorry for the shit photo guys. Ive never used a hps im an outdoors grower usually. But I have white rhino n ak48 reg seeds im hoping I get a male to try breed them. And a white widow x big bud fem which I assume I can't breed with ? I was just wondering if anyone could please help with the most efficient way to run 2 maybe 3 plants under 250w


----------



## ace720 (Jan 19, 2014)

Wifi at 9 weeks think I'm gonna let go one more. 
Will post a couple pics at chop


----------



## stoneslacker (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey clubbers. My 4 plant scrog is at day 19, looking to be on a pretty good pace. 250w supplemented in the back with 2 Kessil 150 LED.


----------



## sinister131 (Jan 20, 2014)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey clubbers. My 4 plant scrog is at day 19, looking to be on a pretty good pace. 250w supplemented in the back with 2 Kessil 150 LED.


They look sweet mate. Keep us updated

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## horribleherk (Jan 26, 2014)

im really liking what i see in stoneslackers grow im in the process of putting together my new set up that will be based on a convertable 250 - 400 w. galaxie ballast & a 2x2 e&f tub i plan on growing 4 plants in coco using 2 gal smart pots gonna veg under 2 ft. 4 bulb 2-5s


----------



## ninja1 (Jan 26, 2014)

Gonna be doing 2plants next under my 250w but going with bigger pots to hopefully give a better yield.9litre pots and hoping to hit 4/5oz.


----------



## LeeroySlim (Jan 26, 2014)

I plan on vegging a few girls in a greenhouse in the winter months. ive done this before but usually i veg indoors then put them in the greenhouse to flower with great results. this time i want to put them in the greenhouse from seed and when the sun goes down the light comes on for about 6 hours to mimic the summer days. The area of the greenhouse is 9ft x 9ft. Do you think 1 250 mh light is enough[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]. I dont need the light to promote growth just enough to extend the daylight hours. So maybe something as intense as shade[/FONT]


----------



## psychoholic22 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hey clubbers been awhile on my 3rd grow the 2nd wasn't so hot so I didn't post anything but now I got some blue dream? bag seeds was told it was blue dream smoke so its a mystery.

Anyway it been 8 weeks flower and i veg for 4 weeks with a topping in there I used a 280 agro with my clone of subcool super soil been feeding it rain water and big bloom. 

I don't think they fattened up much but they are dense as hell and covered in trichomes but if I let them go longer I hope they fatten up some...

sorry to just ramble just got a 12 hour shift and i'm beat...


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow, so has thread totally died out then? I've been away a few months, and it doesn't look like anyone's been here for a few weeks at least.


----------



## greenforlife (Feb 23, 2014)

Grazzmon said:


> I have to say this was the most disappointing grow yet. Yield was good and they looked ready but something went wrong with the potency.. and I don't know why yet.
> 
> Grazz





stoneslacker said:


> Hey clubbers. My 4 plant scrog is at day 19, looking to be on a pretty good pace. 250w supplemented in the back with 2 Kessil 150 LED.


Nice looking canopy, very even.


----------



## greenforlife (Feb 23, 2014)

Mainlining. Northern lights in the front. All under250 CFL. 5 gal and 3 gal pots. View attachment 3004260

Chernobyl, month into flower. Some trichomes on the fan leaves


----------



## cbtbudz (Feb 24, 2014)

haha its true Hetty! Everyone must be busy or no ones much into flower.Ill try and get a couple pics up.

Nice green,looking healthy can you get that light a little closer? How far is the canopy from the bulb?


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm just about to flip 1 soil, and two DWC tonight. I'll take some pics when the lights go out quickly. It's gonna be my first attempt at scrog, and second at DWC (which I have had real trouble with pH this time). Oh just thought, I'm using my 400 this time. Stoneslack, it's your avatar that inspired me to bother scrogging this time. I haven't grown for months, but that pic has been burnt into my mind the whole time.

I concur with Budz, you have great placement of your fans, when I had CFL's, I could go two inches from the bulbs on a hot day easy. I your light and fan are fixed, try slipping an old VHS cassete box under each pot to raise them. Or if you don't have one, or have no idea what the feck a VHS cassette is, try using some tupperware or something. But whatever it is, make sure it is water proof, clean when it goes in, and cleaned when it gets dirty.


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 24, 2014)

Good shit Hetty. Glad to hear you're giving the scrog a try. You know I'm more than happy to help out if I can, just PM me or stop by my thread.

Haha VHS case! We sure do show our age with comments like that.


Here is the current grow at day 51








Flushed them last night at day 53 and looking to harvest 1st week of March around day 63


----------



## greenforlife (Feb 24, 2014)

cbtbudz said:


> haha its true Hetty! Everyone must be busy or no ones much into flower.Ill try and get a couple pics up.
> 
> Nice green,looking healthy can you get that light a little closer? How far is the canopy from the bulb?



I could definetly raise the girls up closer to the lights. The cab has been a work in progress as it always is. They sit about 6 or more inches away. They could sit just a couple inches away. I'll see what I can do and update soon. stonealacker. That's a nice looking garden you have there.


----------



## greenforlife (Feb 24, 2014)

Hettyman, I agree the cleaner the better . Be very ocd about that. Easiest pest and mold preventative measure you can take.


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 24, 2014)

Well I had to stay late at work, which meant getting back after lights out. No pics just yet I'm afraid.

Feels good to be back. Swear I enjoy the growing, and problem solving just as much as the end result 

Green for life: 4" at the least. I've seen many ppl veg succesfully with greater distance, giving them a slow veg and good stretch for later training and HPS. BUt late in flower the plants are mature and can take all the light, and the more intense the light, the stronger the budd, cos Trichomes are the plants defence against the sun, and predators.


----------



## greenforlife (Feb 24, 2014)

Raised them up today. They are about 4 inch away Temporary fix for now. I'll have to post pics of my setup someday.


----------



## stoneslacker (Feb 25, 2014)

Hettyman said:


> Well I had to stay late at work, which meant getting back after lights out. No pics just yet I'm afraid.
> 
> Feels good to be back. Swear I enjoy the growing, and problem solving just as much as the end result
> 
> Green for life: 4" at the least. I've seen many ppl veg succesfully with greater distance, giving them a slow veg and good stretch for later training and HPS. BUt late in flower the plants are mature and can take all the light, and the more intense the light, the stronger the budd, cos Trichomes are the plants defence against the sun, and predators.



Couldn't agree more Hetty. There is a void in my life when the grow cab is empty. Harvests are always bittersweet.


----------



## horribleherk (Feb 27, 2014)

View attachment 3008089View attachment 3008090my grow is starting to resemble something im trying to promote a little stretch so i can fill in my screen so far im happy with the performance of the 250w. im thinking this set up is gonna meet my needs just fine ive also found mu nute bill is cut in half as well as ive had to only mix 5 gal. when i used to mix 10 i still have the option of changing out my bulb & turning the ballast up to the 400w. option later in bloom if i feel the 250 is not enough to finish my buds but then i guess that wouldnt be a true 250w. grow


----------



## Hettyman (Feb 27, 2014)

Mine never last long enough. 3 months between harvest and buying seeds was not good, but had to take a break.

Here are some poor pics, that's all i ever seem able. Had some real trouble getting the feeds right on the DWC, but the soil seems happy enough.

Just finished adding a UVA/UVB light, and two 30w supplement CFL's, but that was after i took the phhoto's


----------



## ace720 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey guys how's it going


----------



## greenforlife (Mar 1, 2014)

What's everyone experiences with uv lights ? What do they add ? Potency, yield, ? Are we adding uv just because the sun has uv. ? Thanks guys. Welcome to the thread ace.


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 1, 2014)

This guy is a trip but some pretty good info here about UVB. It will lessen your yield and should only be run for part of 
the light on cycle (say 4-6 of 12 hours).

[video=youtube;lfiI78uN3Ks]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfiI78uN3Ks[/video]


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey ace. How'd that WiFi turn out?


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 1, 2014)

greenforlife said:


> What's everyone experiences with uv lights ? What do they add ? Potency, yield, ? Are we adding uv just because the sun has uv. ? Thanks guys. Welcome to the thread ace.


Funnily enough, it was the vid that stoneslack has shared that made me buy my UV bulb. I bought a 26w CFL. made by ExoTerra, who are big in the reptile world. They have different levels, but I went for the Dessert grade one, with highest UVB. I may be wrong, but don't remember hearing on the vid that Quantity of yeild goes down, or in any research, but I trust Slacker as a source of knowledge, so who knows This is my first flower wth UVB, and will let you know what I think in 8 weeks. First week of flower, so only giving about 3 hours pre day, from quite a distance. 4 days of use and plants show no obvious signs of stress or benefit


----------



## ace720 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sup stone, sup Hetty 

The WiFi turned out REALLY good  
I don't have any pics of the harvest because 
I was going through a small bout of paranoia
and overmedication at the time lol 
i got a few grams more than 4ozs shit is really good to 
well I'm doing another run of the WIFI and a 
Fire Alien Super Snuck


----------



## ace720 (Mar 1, 2014)

Hey guys can someone please help me.
I dont know if i been gone to long or its my 
Internet but i cant find the like button anymore


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 1, 2014)

its gone ace.


----------



## mipro84 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hi folks  Long time no see...  Here are my 3 ladys under 250W HPS (Its Critical from RQS), 30days 18/6 from seed, now they are in day 41 at 12/12 regime. I grow in 2 gal coco/perlite mix +scrog.Grow box is almost 5sqft big.


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 2, 2014)

hi ace good to see youre still around ive switched out my 600w. hps for a galaxie 250-400 switchable so far only using the 250 feature with possibility of finishing off with 400 later on if i think i need more lumens using a modified low profile tote for a tub 18x30 [if i remember right] growing 4 skywalkers in coco/perlite in 2 gal smart pots & at this point im inspired by the performance of stoneslacker,hettyman & others doing the 250w. grows im feeling an enthusiasem i havent felt in awhile...just getting started & have a journal called my 250-400w galaxy grow at last funny im not missing my 600w. or the 1000w. either just low pressure,low overhead enjoyment the way i like it gonna buy a 2x2 tub for my next grow


----------



## astronomikl (Mar 2, 2014)

I am currently running 250w closet grow. I have 5 plants under it right now..... going to go back to 4 once the autos finish, I have sweet deep grapefruit, some bagseed (mango I believe), Cheese auto, sleestack x Skunk #1, and a vertigo auto. I usually do 3 or 4 with scrog and I can get about 3 oz´s give or take, but I got some autos for free and I wanted to try them. I wont be doing that again, not really liking the result so far.


----------



## mipro84 (Mar 4, 2014)

Last grow my yield was 7oz ( or 195grams) with 3 plants in 5sqft under 250W , COCO GROW +SCROG . This time i hope fore more  . Maybe 8oz


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 5, 2014)

'Sup Ace. Just reading through and realised, your WiFi was in the cup stage, just like your pic at the top of this page. Man time flies. How's things been, other than the bout of paranoia (we all been there) For months I was convinced that the continual helicopter movement, ten times per day, was the police checking on my house, after heat signals from my last grow. One day, a moments clarity hit me. I have a commercial airport a few miles to the east, and a smaller private airport with all the helicopters to the west. Maybe, just maybe, the fact that I am surrounded by fields makes it a safe flight path for the helicopters, so close to the commercial jets. Which would also explain why they fly pretty low.

Much as I love my weed. At times, it can be a real fucker.

Finally managed to get my pH and feeding under control, and getting the colour back to the plants without over doing, and burning the roots. A week ago, the plants in the background were almost lime green yellow, now they are nearly as dark as the soil plant at the front.

All this talk of 4-7oz's is making me jealous. never hit more than 3, but then I have had a lot of mould issues and school boy errors. Always get the quality though.


----------



## ace720 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hettyman said:


> 'Sup Ace. Just reading through and realised, your WiFi was in the cup stage, just like your pic at the top of this page. Man time flies. How's things been, other than the bout of paranoia (we all been there) For months I was convinced that the continual helicopter movement, ten times per day, was the police checking on my house, after heat signals from my last grow. One day, a moments clarity hit me. I have a commercial airport a few miles to the east, and a smaller private airport with all the helicopters to the west. Maybe, just maybe, the fact that I am surrounded by fields makes it a safe flight path for the helicopters, so close to the commercial jets. Which would also explain why they fly pretty low.
> 
> Much as I love my weed. At times, it can be a real fucker.
> 
> ...


 LOL 
nothing much going on over here Hettyman 
just good to see you posting up again  your plants looking real nice too. 
Im trying to get use to no like button but it's a lil hard when I see sooo
many nice looking pictures of beautiful plants. But oh well 
I'm thinking about ordering a new tent because the one I use now is really 
old and got a few holes in it and I'm tired of taping them up. Lol I might go 
with a 2x3 this time. I use a 2x2 now so I guess I would have a lil more space.


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 6, 2014)

I've not written a book about Quantum Mechanics or anything, but there's no guess about it Ace. If you go from a 2x2 to 2x3 tent, you definitely have more space  lol (couldn't resist)

Both my tents are showing leaks around the seems, but i'm fortunate enough to be able to put some black/white double sided sheeting over the windows, inside of the curtains, so not visible outside. This means that the room stays dark enough that the tiny pin holes aren't an issue.

Here's a question for you all. Do you swap from veg to bloom basic nutes immediately after flip, or give it a while before swapping? This time I have let the veg nutes run for the first week of 12/12 and am now going to introduce slowly the bloom nutes, as there are the first signs of pistols becoming bud sites.

I have become accustomed to using any manufacturers recommended strength as a Max level guidance only, and feed as an when (and what) I think the plant needs it, and wondered how others do it


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 6, 2014)

good Q's Hetty! I wont be any help on this one, as I make soil mixs so that I basicly only add water. But I am Trying my first coco grow using cyco plat series nutes. And I am going to use their schedule at 1/4 strength and see what happens from there. Trying it because I won the plat series for free.


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks Buds

It occurs to me that all thte feeding schedules give about 3 weeks for veg, then swap straight to bloom nutes with the 12/12 light change. But even super mature plants like mine take a few days to turn. Speaking of which, got some better pics, 10 days after flip. Using the cam corder I got for xmas to take stills, so much better than my old cam...thank you Wifey


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 9, 2014)

some blue larry


----------



## giggles26 (Mar 9, 2014)

What up club 250! 

Been a min since I'v dropped in here, looks like there is still some dank coming out of the 250 still 

I've upgraded a lil, but that's ok I'll never forget where I came from. I still use the 250, here's a mom that's under her. 

View attachment 3018251

Stay trippy 250s.....


----------



## ace720 (Mar 9, 2014)

Well i usually run my veg nutes right up until week 3 of bloom.
But now in trying veg all the way through. I did that on my last 
Grow and it worked out great


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 10, 2014)

ace720 said:


> Well i usually run my veg nutes right up until week 3 of bloom.
> But now in trying veg all the way through. I did that on my last
> Grow and it worked out great


As well as flower nutes? I know some brands, like Biobizz, advice grow and bloom nutes through flower?

CBT - that's what i miss about growing over buying. A proper clean trim, hobby style, no leaf!! Trying buying that! 

Giggs - nice to see you. I'm also swapping to 250 for mum and clones, and a 400 for flower. But that will have to wait a few months till this grow is done and I move house


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 10, 2014)

lurker for a while new to the growing i have a 250 DWC grow going ( Dinafem Cheese) attitude freebie seed let me know what you guys think.



Any tips or advice would be great.


----------



## x7vigger (Mar 10, 2014)

I have a 250w hps ballast, can it light a mh or cmh Bulb?


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 10, 2014)

x7vigger said:


> I have a 250w hps ballast, can it light a mh or cmh Bulb?



you should be able to bro


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 10, 2014)

looking good enwhy. I have always liked a good cheese. If its a hps ballast then use hps bulbs. the other 2 bulbs may not even work at all in that ballast unless its a electric ballast. the one I use can start hps or mh. my old one only did hps.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks ct this is my first hydro grow I did some LST with zip ties and bread bag ties im just not sure how long I should wait to flower her ?


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 10, 2014)

x7vigger said:


> I have a 250w hps ballast, can it light a mh or cmh Bulb?


Definitely worth checking with the manufacturer before using anything other than HPS. Best way it'll work fine. Then again it may work OK, or it may work but result in premature wear of the bulbs and ballast. Worst case, could cause an electrical fault and then a fire. Safety First Kids!

Also, nice looking plant you got there. Running more than one air-stone? Love the Zebra print duct tape!!


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 11, 2014)

Hettyman said:


> Definitely worth checking with the manufacturer before using anything other than HPS. Best way it'll work fine. Then again it may work OK, or it may work but result in premature wear of the bulbs and ballast. Worst case, could cause an electrical fault and then a fire. Safety First Kids!
> 
> Also, nice looking plant you got there. Running more than one air-stone? Love the Zebra print duct tape!!



Lol bro I don't have zebra tape it's aluminum tape for ducting the guy at home depot pretty much sold me on it over duct tape plus its reflective the only problem I'm about to run into is changing out my resume how do I do it if my.plants are tied down to my bucket


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 11, 2014)

Your right. I saw a post around the same time, which had zebra strip duct tape, in the same place as yours...got confused.

You mean changing out your water/solution, for a whole fresh batch?


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 11, 2014)

yeah i got it done View attachment 3019772 i just had to undo the bread ties


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 11, 2014)

anyone have any advice?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 11, 2014)

View attachment 3019934View attachment 3019935my 250 w. skywalker grow getting ready to flip @ 30 days veg.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 11, 2014)

horribleherk said:


> View attachment 3019934View attachment 3019935my 250 w. skywalker grow getting ready to flip @ 30 days veg.




Good luck bro it looks good are you going soil or hydro?


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 11, 2014)

hydro e&f coco in 2 gal. smart pots using gh 3-part flora nutes & keep it simple schedule & addatives


----------



## x7vigger (Mar 11, 2014)

I am also running skywalker by dutch passion. And they are very sensitive to my nutrients compared to my other plants. Im using Gh Flora series.


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 12, 2014)

Enwhysea - any advice is pretty random, do you have any specifics you aren't sure about? With regards to changing out the water and nutes, like you have just done...does your snorkle tube (that's what I call the one on the side, where you can see the water level) rotate at all? I built a small table for my pots, so that all i need to do is turn that tube upside with a bowl/bucket underneath, and drain out the fluids that way. Alternatively, for pocket change, you could buy a small plastic foot stool, or childs stool or something. This is my second hdyro grow, and a def labour saver. The plants never need to move now, which is essential as I am also scrogging, and they can't


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 12, 2014)

Hettyman said:


> Enwhysea - any advice is pretty random, do you have any specifics you aren't sure about? With regards to changing out the water and nutes, like you have just done...does your snorkle tube (that's what I call the one on the side, where you can see the water level) rotate at all? I built a small table for my pots, so that all i need to do is turn that tube upside with a bowl/bucket underneath, and drain out the fluids that way. Alternatively, for pocket change, you could buy a small plastic foot stool, or childs stool or something. This is my second hdyro grow, and a def labour saver. The plants never need to move now, which is essential as I am also scrogging, and they can't



hey hetty yes my snorkle tube does that but i got it figured out i came home today and my roots looked like this 

 

should i be worried or do i need to change anything?

this was her at lights on this morning.


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 13, 2014)

ok, that's root slime, or root rot, or whatever they call it. I had that on a plant, just the same, pretty worse in fact, on my first hydro. Was using organic feeds, and had light hitting the water through the clay pebbles. Also high water temps cause issues.

In short, i killed the light issue, swapped to synthetic nutes, and started adding a little H202 (hydrogen-peroxide) to my solution. Oh and I put some water and Hyd=Perox in a spray gun, held the plant and roots over the sink, and blasted some of the slime off, with not too hard a spray, but plenty of it. All turned good, and pulled 4 zips off my first hydro plant, despite making plenty of other mistakes through flower. Oh, and the slime never came back.

https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/694851-brown-roots-could-just-brown-2.html


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 13, 2014)

Don't have any peroxide but I did take them.to the sink and hit them with the sprayer it wasn't too strong and I think I got most of it to wash down the drain.

What is the ideal amount of water to have in my 5gal dwc?

I don't want to choke the roots out if that makes any sense


----------



## ace720 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey guys got the new setup
woo sorry about the sideways pics. Uploading from phone.


----------



## astronomikl (Mar 13, 2014)

Here is my little set up with 250W. kinda crowded in there right now..... flipping the lights in a couple of days.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 14, 2014)

Update I think I have 3-4 more weeks of veg what do you think?


----------



## Spanky's Monkey (Mar 14, 2014)

My 250w at work on 2 GHS Lemon Skunks, one sativa and one indica under 12/12 for 3 days now. The big one is a Diesel bagseed 6 weeks in flower. Last but not least is my Kannabia Thai Fantasy Auto 9 days in flower. I have a CFL Veg box as well, but it's drying out a bagseed sativa right now.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 14, 2014)

View attachment 3022705

How will I know when its time to flower is she already showing pre-flowers? When I flower do I need to release the bread ties and just let her grow ?


----------



## ace720 (Mar 14, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3022703
> View attachment 3022704
> View attachment 3022705
> 
> How will I know when its time to flower is she already showing pre-flowers? When I flower do I need to release the bread ties and just let her grow ?


I would keep it tied down and maybe even tie it down some more later. That's what I would do. 

Looking good spanky


----------



## Spanky's Monkey (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks *ace*, this growing thing has become an addiction.


----------



## ace720 (Mar 14, 2014)

Yeah it is.


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 14, 2014)

enwhy you will know its time to flower whenever you feel like it. I would say not yet, get that root system bigger if you want more in weight. Did you already do the switch? Either your running into some problem or you did the switch and they are about to stretch.And like ace said keep her tied and keep doing it.

I


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 15, 2014)

cbtbudz said:


> enwhy you will know its time to flower whenever you feel like it. I would say not yet, get that root system bigger if you want more in weight. Did you already do the switch? Either your running into some problem or you did the switch and they are about to stretch.And like ace said keep her tied and keep doing it.
> 
> I



Haven't switched yet but I think I'm going to let her veg for maybe 2.5 more weeks with the last 4 days of those veg cylcle being under a HPS bulb to see how they react and make sure it doesn't change the temps in my tent too much


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 17, 2014)

Update changed out the bulb to a HPS for the last two weeks of veg imnexcited to see how she takes to it.


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 17, 2014)

Some pics with the wifes new cam from her phone.1 and 3 are blue larry 1 plant 3oz of nugs. 2 and 4 Durban poison x nevilles haze 1 plant 4 oz of nugs. First time with the durbanx and she is def a keeper.glad i cloned her, very strong high pitch hazy smell with a very slight licorice backend. Intense clear high that comes on like a creeper and last for couple hours even with my insane tolorance.no comedown/burnout with her too.


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 17, 2014)

Nice smoke description. That's a plenty healthy harves for a 250...Bravo


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks Hetty.I do use 2 250s though.My total light output comes from 2 250w hps and 2 15w cfls. I have 2 grow areas, 1 area with all the lights in it running 24/7, and 1 area that is only a darkroom.For perpetual harvest..power and more bluelarry coming down in 2-3 weeks.trying to keep it to where the longest between any 2 plants being harvested would be 4 weeks or less. hard to do since i run so many strains with finishing times between 8-12 weeks.


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 17, 2014)

Didi understand correctly, you have 2x250 for flower? or one for veg, and one for flower?

I miss perp harvests, and multi strains. When I move, it's gonna be 1 veg tent and 2 flowers, only two strains though, one on soil, the other in hydro. Admitidly I am only on my second hydro grow, but still stand firm that soil just has something to it.

I had 5 or 6 starins once, pissed me off trying to keep track of all the difeerent feeds and waterings, as they all seemed surprisingly different. Never again lol


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 17, 2014)

lol I have 2 250 in 1 part of a room running all the time. then i have a separate room that has no light only darkness. all veg and flowering plants are in same room under same lights..just I move the flowering plants to the dark so they can have their 12/12. quite a bit of work, but I seem to harvest a decent amount for using only 530w total light.right now im running: power, bluelarry, Durban x nhaze, sfv og x willie nelson, xj13, white strawberry, bluelarry x gsc, high octane og.


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 18, 2014)

That sounds like far far far far too much effort lol, fair play to you though.....giving me a headache just thinking about it


----------



## ace720 (Mar 19, 2014)

anyone ever use this?
I go it off ebay for like $6. gonna use it tomo to see how it dose for this grow.
I really don't like growing without a root inoculant. 
I thought it was going to be more but its just this little package


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 19, 2014)

I have used it. I use it on my cuttings I do in rockwool right before i transplant into soil. just remember It does have nutes in it too.


----------



## ace720 (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh thanks. 
I think I might make a tea with it
thats why I asked I didn't know to really take that seriously. The other stuff I always use don't have any nutrients in it.


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 19, 2014)

that's what im used to also, I like great white, microbe life.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 20, 2014)

Update fellas this is day two of flowering I think I have a nitrogen def. Though should I add some more GHmicro to the res?


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 20, 2014)

not N. I think a micro, maybe Fe?


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 20, 2014)

cbtbudz said:


> not N. I think a micro, maybe Fe?


 hey ct what's FE I used to cheat in chemistry back in high school I needed changing the res and adding more micro along with more bloom


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 20, 2014)

lol, its never to late to learn. Fe is Iron. But hey that's just a guess on the iron, Im sure some others might have better opinions. You may have answered this already but whats your ph?


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 21, 2014)

when i ph'd the res i drop it to a 5 since it climbs everyday. My buddy was telling me i might have a salt build up problem and should just run plain ph'd water


----------



## Tantalus420 (Mar 21, 2014)

Sup guys, thought I'd introduce myself.

I apprenticed for 2 indoor grows and now have a personal closet grow.

2x2x4
80mm intake on bottom right
80mm intake, back wall, middle height
Wired together w a 12v charger.
Screens on end of 4in dryer piping stuff. Piping lead out the closet and under spare room bed for fresh air.

Top left is 2 80mm exhaust fans
Wired to a 13.8v to work about 50% faster than intakes. Exhaust goes in attic.

Soil, FFOF w 1/3 perlite, bag of coco and rock wool chunks thrown in.
8in pot.
3 bubba kush seeds, 2 died, germinated 5 in distilled water.

The 3 left under 2 6500k and 3 2700k CFLs, varying watts. 1 hr dark time.

Switching to my 250w hid in a week or so then hps.

I don't lower the hid tho, I raise the floor to the light, got a 120mm fan on top right blowing directly across the hid and into the double exhaust, keeping temps perfect.

All covered in mylar, used in. plywood bleached then covered in garbage bag, then rebleached, then mylar then rebleached.

The door is just double mylar, the edgeswrapped in duct tape to stop tearing. Velcro and bungee cords

And another fan blowing on plants once they grow lil. 

Been reading this site for a while, finally registered. Happy Growing.

Tantalus420


----------



## Tantalus420 (Mar 21, 2014)

Also the kush is femenized from MJSC.
BALLAST is electronic I guess.
Plan on LST & twisting the main branches to create stronger knots.
Using distilled water, pH is normal
and FF nutrients starting after 4 weeks of breaking the soil.

Germinated in cup for 18hrs then straight to the FF soil.

Experience is 2 apprentice grows, 4 months at a nursery, end Rosenthals book, countless online reading, lifetime smoking, and college course on UBDERSTANDING DRUGS.


----------



## ace720 (Mar 21, 2014)

Well welcome to riu


----------



## Tantalus420 (Mar 21, 2014)

Thanks, couple grow sites to join, I found this the most interesting.

Im a disabled vet on 100% disability w PTSD, pain and whatever. Took every pill known and OG & Bubba Kush worked best.

Girl Scout Cookies & Kush berry r gonnabe next


----------



## Hettyman (Mar 22, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> when i ph'd the res i drop it to a 5 since it climbs everyday. My buddy was telling me i might have a salt build up problem and should just run plain ph'd water


it waas my beleif, that one of the causes of rising pH is that the plants are using more feed than water, which would kind of make sense. Do not take this aas gospel Only on my second DWC grow, so far from an expert, but i've done both using nothing more than a pH meter, no EEC, and judged the feeding that way....good results so far.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 22, 2014)

Hettyman said:


> it waas my beleif, that one of the causes of rising pH is that the plants are using more feed than water, which would kind of make sense. Do not take this aas gospel Only on my second DWC grow, so far from an expert, but i've done both using nothing more than a pH meter, no EEC, and judged the feeding that way....good results so far.


So would you recommend adding more nutes since she's eating a lot of less


----------



## cbtbudz (Mar 22, 2014)

if ppms increase and ph also increases then nutes too strong
if ppms drop and your ph increases then nutes too weak
if ppms drop but ph stays pretty stable then that's what you want. Don't know if you even have a ppm meter.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 23, 2014)

cbtbudz said:


> if ppms increase and ph also increases then nutes too strong
> if ppms drop and your ph increases then nutes too weak
> if ppms drop but ph stays pretty stable then that's what you want. Don't know if you even have a ppm meter.


 no ppm meter bro just a pH test kit from GH the pH goes from 5 to 6 everyday


----------



## ace720 (Mar 23, 2014)

sup guys 
3 weeks in veg now for the wifi an fire alien super skunk 
last week I poped a white Russian (Serious S.) just in case this SS come out to be a boy


----------



## horribleherk (Mar 24, 2014)

hey ace those look good nice deep green color i flipped my light 12/12 a week ago also turned up my ballast to 400 & switched out the bulb was gonna leave it at 250 but was concerned that 4 plants might be too much im still wanting to try a 2 plant 250w. grow


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 24, 2014)

I just got my 250w HPS in today I just put in my 4'x2'x4' tent I have one plant growing in a bubbleponic system this is my first grown and the strain is unknown. Im two weeks into flowering 12/12 and I still haven't had any sign of the sex from the plant yet I've been growing the plant with CFLs and it's about 55 days old. But as of today I'll be growing with a 250w HPS, I was wondering if it's normal for it to take this long to show any sign of sex? it almost looks like there a start of pistol growth I'll have to take some pics once I'm off work and post them. We'll happy growing everyone!


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have the light about 13" above the canopy of the plant I'll leave it there for a day or so, so te plant can get use to the new light than lower it a little bit at a time till it's the right temp.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 24, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> I have the light about 13" above the canopy of the plant I'll leave it there for a day or so, so te plant can get use to the new light than lower it a little bit at a time till it's the right temp.


 What kind of reflector you using and you may want to use the cfl for extra lighting. I used to have a batwing reflector and it was way too hot now I have a cool tube and can drop it on the plants without it burning them


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 24, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> What kind of reflector you using and you may want to use the cfl for extra lighting. I used to have a batwing reflector and it was way too hot now I have a cool tube and can drop it on the plants without it burning them


It's just a flash wing reflector, I was hoping to not have to use any CFLs but I guess we'll see ya that's what in thinkin I might have to get is a cool tube so I can get it close to the plant but who knows ill figure it out and see how much closer I can get it with out burning the leaves.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 24, 2014)

I have my tent in the garage and it's like 58 in there most of the time so it shouldn't get to hot in there but if it does I'll turn on my intake fan I have my exhaust with a scrubber on now, but it shouldn't get to hot.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 25, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> It's just a flash wing reflector, I was hoping to not have to use any CFLs but I guess we'll see ya that's what in thinkin I might have to get is a cool tube so I can get it close to the plant but who knows ill figure it out and see how much closer I can get it with out burning the leaves.


 Yeah bro a cooltube will drastically change how close you can get it to your plants check mine out

I'm actually going to pick up a 400w today I'm hoping my 4" inline will be big enough to suxk the heat away


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 25, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Yeah bro a cooltube will drastically change how close you can get it to your plants check mine outView attachment 3033650
> 
> I'm actually going to pick up a 400w today I'm hoping my 4" inline will be big enough to suxk the heat away


Ya that's true I have my light like 9" above my plants right now, might try And get it closer till it's to hot, how close is yours about? It should do ok what's it rated for? How tall is your cab or tent?


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 25, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> Ya that's true I have my light like 9" above my plants right now, might try And get it closer till it's to hot, how close is yours about? It should do ok what's it rated for? How tall is your cab or tent?


I have a 2deep 3.5wide 5tall grow tent 
When I had the 250 as of this morning I used to keep it at 2 inches above the plant. Now I have a 400w and trying it at 7" above


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh got ya that's cool, I really thinking of getting the 400w I have 30 days to return the 250w and as cool as it's running with out any fans besides the one on the floor in my tent I'm thinking I could get away with a 400w in my tent but mines 4'wide x 2'deep and 4'tall. Is ur 4" inline fan keeping it cool enough? Have u grown with the 250 before?


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 25, 2014)

Wtf is that spam or something?


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll stay with the 250w get a few grows under my belt since this my first one still than up grade to 400w or a good LED panel.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 25, 2014)

This is my first grow as well bro. I started out with a 250 and up to today I was using it. I soon realized that the 250 just doesn't give the light penetration is not as strong as you'd like. The 400w gave me everything my 1 plant has been looking for.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ya that will be awesome for one plant, did you put it in the cool tube, what are your temps in your tent now that your running the 400w?


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 25, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> Ya that will be awesome for one plant, did you put it in the cool tube, what are your temps in your tent now that your running the 400w?


Its only been a few hours so far I have the cool tube about 6-8" inches away from the top with fans on both side of the plant and the temps are at a steady 74* and at night with the lights off it drops way low to 35-55*


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 25, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Its only been a few hours so far I have the cool tube about 6-8" inches away from the top with fans on both side of the plant and the temps are at a steady 74* and at night with the lights off it drops way low to 35-55*


Sweet dude sounds like it will work fine than, dang 35 that's low I drop to like 58 or so with lights off and 75 with it on, how far are you in to flowering I'm 15 days in and as of yesterday no sign of the sex yet it's taking forever lol, but hopefully soon. It's unknown strain from bagseed but I'm gunna start some blue mystics soon and I might order some feminized northern lights too but not till later!


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 25, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> Sweet dude sounds like it will work fine than, dang 35 that's low I drop to like 58 or so with lights off and 75 with it on, how far are you in to flowering I'm 15 days in and as of yesterday no sign of the sex yet it's taking forever lol, but hopefully soon. It's unknown strain from bagseed but I'm gunna start some blue mystics soon and I might order some feminized northern lights too but not till later!


 *i only get a chance to go home once a day dude and my tent intake it coming from a 6'' inline fan that's being ducted straight to my window so if its cold outside its cold in the tent at night =/ oh well poor plants and im about 6 days into flowering. ive noticed the plant grows a lot faster once you change that light cycle*


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh got ya that makes sense, ya I usually don't got home durning the day but I will post a update of my set up and plant once I get home, hoping it'll be showing some pistols here soon it's taking forever to show any. What ppm are u running now that ur in 12/12?


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh got ya that makes sense, ya I usually don't got home durning the day but I will post a update of my set up and plant once I get home, hoping it'll be showing some pistols here soon it's taking forever to show any. What ppm are u running now that ur in 12/12? I forgot it took some pics of my plant the other day when I was changing the water in the res. sorry for the pics being in the wrong direction I'm posting from my phone.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 25, 2014)

bro I was just talking to the hydroponic store guy today about not having a PPM meter. I've learned to just go by what the ph tells me. Usually my pH goes up from 5-6 everyday which means my plant is eating the nutrients I give it. I'll upload a few pics I took before pictures this morning before I swapped out for the 400w let me know what you think.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 25, 2014)

No ya that make sure cuz I usually put my pH around 5.6 or 5.8 and by the end of the day it's up to like 6.2 or so, think I had the ppm around 500 when I change out my res this last Friday but I gotta get my buffer solution cuz I spilt last night. Ok cool sounds good, I'll take some pics of my set up once I get home and post them on here!


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 25, 2014)

my roots look a little bigger than the ones you showed. i wonder why, i was only using GH FLORA 3 part series. Today i switched to dutch masters 2PART flower series A&B im excited to see how it will work out.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 25, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3034035
> 
> View attachment 3034036
> 
> ...


Oh Dang ya ur root ball does look bigger that is weird ya I been using GH trio since I started I had it in coco than I transplanted it when it was 2 weeks old maybe that has to do with it but who knows. I'm using a 10gallon Rubbermaid tub but using 5 gallons of water, I painted it black and put reflective duct tape on the lid. What strain is yours? Any sign of flowers?


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh how come u switched nutes?


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 25, 2014)

so far i have seen the little white hairs that tells me shes a female. i decided to switch nutes for something easier with better reviews im waiting to see the results though. Plus i picked up a silica additive that supposed to be good for the plant


----------



## ace720 (Mar 25, 2014)

Remember silica is a PH up so you will have to watch that.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 25, 2014)

ace720 said:


> Remember silica is a PH up so you will have to watch that.


 hey ace yeah thats what the hydro guy told me he said make sure i always add that first before ANYTHING i always PH my res after adding all my nutes. so far ( today only lol ) so good.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 25, 2014)

Here's some pics of my plant that I just took and my set up too. The close up almost looks like a pistol but im not sure yet, no white hairs coming out of it yet at least im hoping haha. I just LST'd to help keep it short, since I put in the 250w yesterday Its grown some and I gotta keep it short. I fed them some more too 610ppm and pH'd at 5.7


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 25, 2014)

bro have you trimmed away any of that under growth your 250w can't penetrate low enough to reach. I did and I've noticed my tops are growing better now. I did update to a 400w today and added a net to scrog my plants its a little harder than I thought but the lst'ing helps keep her short I don't think my plant is a foot tall yet but she has a lot of new growth everyday.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 25, 2014)

Ya I trimmed some the other day and I probably will do it again once it recovers from lsting, oh cool ur gunna scrog it? I'll probably do that on my next grow or so, I've read it's the best way to max out with the 250 for yields. Ya I don't think mines a foot tall either I FIMed it when it had 4 nodes so I have 4 main colas. Man I'm really hoping I see some white hairs on the next few days it's really liking the 250 so far. Did you veg with a 250 mh?


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 26, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> Ya I trimmed some the other day and I probably will do it again once it recovers from lsting, oh cool ur gunna scrog it? I'll probably do that on my next grow or so, I've read it's the best way to max out with the 250 for yields. Ya I don't think mines a foot tall either I FIMed it when it had 4 nodes so I have 4 main colas. Man I'm really hoping I see some white hairs on the next few days it's really liking the 250 so far. Did you veg with a 250 mh?


I start my seeds in a aerogarden. And let then get about 2.5 inches. The aerogarden really gets them bushy and I don't have to do anything besides set a fan in front of it and add water. Once she was big enough I just put her in the dwc and prayed for roots to drop. I'll post some pics soon I'm off today and want it to heat it a little in my room before I start waking up.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ha badass I bought one of those thinking I was gunna grow mine in one but I returned it and started in coco than read that the bubbleponic grows really fast it's just a top-fed dwc system so I transplanted into the bubbleponic but it stressed it out big time a rookie move on my part haha. If I can exchange the 250 out for 400w I'm gunna get a 400w with a cool tube so I don't gotta buy one later one cuz I know later on down the road I'll wish I had one, I got my 250 off eBay and found a 6" cool tube for pretty cheap on amazon. I think I can get away with a 400w with a cool tube and as long as I keep my plants short too, I think my next grow will be in coco/perlite in smart pots. Cuz that will give me more head room cuz the tub that I use for my bubbleponic is about 16" tall so I'd save that more room and a lot easier to LST'd with and scrog too. That's why I wanna freakin find out what this plant is haha. Did u veg with a MH b4 u switched to the HPS, r U liking the 400w so far? Oh cool cool take some pics of the white hairs!


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 26, 2014)

I forgot to ask you too, is there that much of a heat increase with the 400 compaired to the 250?


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 26, 2014)

yeah bro go ahead and get that 400w. You'll never look back. I also got all my gear off amazon and ebay there is a really good seller by the name of low_baller he will have everything you want/need for low prices. Eventhough i went to my local hydro shop to get this new ballast and ligh. So far its been very easy to keep my temps stable i have a 6'' and filter hanging inside my tent bringing cold air from a window into the tent. i think cold air sinks so i leave the filter high in the tent to balance out the hot/cold out flowing around. i have a 4'' inline fan outside my tent sucking the air through the cool tube and right into a scubber if i dial down my 6'' intake i can pretty much make a vaccum 
from the 4'' sucking a lot of heat and air out the tent. 

now for the pictures bear with me.




 this is my 4'' blower sucking air out the tent. yeah my room is messy so fucking what.



 so far the plants are happy the new nutes seems to be working well the PH still rises so im gonna take a guess that this bitch is eating good .

oh and i thnk these are the white hairs youre looking for i may be wrong though as this is my first grow.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 26, 2014)

How come u have a air scrubber out side of ur tent? You should attach ur filter to ur cool tube so u don't have to have all that extra duct tubing, that's what I'm gunna do, and suck exhaust the heat out from the light and it'll be scrubbing the air too. And u shouldn't have to have two scrubbers/ air filters, I only have one had I haven't used it yet but we'll see once it's starts flowering if it's a female. U shouldn't have to have a filter for air coming into ur tent u just want one when ur exhausting heat out of ur tent so it doesn't smell. Does ur room get hot since ur exhausting into ur room? Are you talking about the hairs on the stem/stock on the plant or white hairs coming out of pistols, are they feminized?


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 26, 2014)

http://growweedeasy.com/hps-grow-lights-setup#different-components-mh-hps-lights
scroll down to the bottom of that page about MH/HPS. I get that u want the cool air into ur tent but I might work better if u exhaust ur heat out the window so it's not all going into the room ur tents in.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm not hating/dawgin on ur set up at all, just thought I'd give u some input in what I've read in what to do, specially once summer gets here not sure where u live but u don't wanna be putting hot air from out side into ur tent. I've read thru that's website like crazy and thru roll it up too and that's where I got all my info on growing these great plants. Hope that site helps some.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 26, 2014)

ok so im filtering the air coming into the tent because i dont want dust/bugs/who knows what else getting into my tent my room doesnt get very warm with the exhaust coming in here partially because my window is ALWAYS OPEN which helps keep my tent just as cool as my room but it also makes me tent fucking toes in the snow cold at night. i totally get what you're saying about attaching my scrubber to my light, i tried that setup and it just really puts a load on the fan to suck air through the scrubber over the light and out the tent it was getting too hot that way even with the 250. i think once it gets warmer where i live which should be in the next 2-3 weeks ill just switch my blowers around and blow hot air out using the 4'' but also just turn my 6'' around and have it suck smelly out through the scrubber and place it out the window and just use a passive intake. i dont think more scrubbers ever hurt to have and i dont think your hating man im here to get input and help out anyway i can bro


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 26, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> How come u have a air scrubber out side of ur tent? You should attach ur filter to ur cool tube so u don't have to have all that extra duct tubing, that's what I'm gunna do, and suck exhaust the heat out from the light and it'll be scrubbing the air too. And u shouldn't have to have two scrubbers/ air filters, I only have one had I haven't used it yet but we'll see once it's starts flowering if it's a female. U shouldn't have to have a filter for air coming into ur tent u just want one when ur exhausting heat out of ur tent so it doesn't smell. Does ur room get hot since ur exhausting into ur room? Are you talking about the hairs on the stem/stock on the plant or white hairs coming out of pistols, are they feminized?



the filter out my tent is the tent exhaust and the one in the tent is intake. all the ducting was needed for the intake to run from the window to the tent. 

the only other ducting would be from the light to the fan thats attached to the scrubber. if anyone has any input or ideas of a better way to run my set up as far as my lighting/fans go please chime in


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 26, 2014)

That makes sense I didn't think of that about having two scrubbers, u should put ur 6" fan on ur cool tube what's it's rated for cubic ft wise? Oh ok we'll at least u tried that way haha. Haha I just making sure some people on here r sensitive about that kinda stuff and get all butt hurt about making Input on there set ups haha. I'm still learning too so I'll take any kind of input too. 
I'll post some more pics of my set up when I get home. I have a 6" inline fan for exhaust with a scrubber in the inside, than a 6" inline fan for intake but right now I haven't had the need to turn on the intake fan and just have flaps open on the bottom of my tent and the ducting for intake as passive intake, cuz of right now my intake can is to much for my tent and it balloons it out so I need to get a speed controller to slow it down to equal the pressure, I need to order and cool tube and see how close I can get it to my plants with the fans I have now to see if I can use them with a 400w too.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 26, 2014)

i just touched my cool tube and it was a warmish tube i raised my light after checking out the growweedeasy link you posted and i think 8'' is a good distance for my girl and yeah if i dont have a controller that 6'' fan will balloon my tent as well but anything under the high setting on my controller will give me negative pressure


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 26, 2014)

It recovered pretty damn well super short now which is awesome! 
Here's a pic it and I think those are white hairs coming out of the pistols is it a girl??
Sorry for the pics bein upside down I dunno why it does this when I upload from my phone.


----------



## Jedi kush (Mar 27, 2014)

Germed

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Jedi kush (Mar 27, 2014)

Germed 1x dna grape la 1x dna training day 1x th seeds mk ultra 2x loud dream 1x green crack last night for my first grow just a test run hope for good results

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 27, 2014)

Jedi kush said:


> Germed 1x dna grape la 1x dna training day 1x th seeds mk ultra 2x loud dream 1x green crack last night for my first grow just a test run hope for good results
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


 you running all that under a 250w light bro?


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 27, 2014)

So as of yesterday 3/26 my plant is a female thank god haha it took 16 day into 12/12 but all said in done it'll produce some bud. Pretty stoked ill up date here every few days till I harvest! Happy growin!


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 27, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> So as of yesterday 3/26 my plant is a female thank god haha it took 16 day into 12/12 but all said in done it'll produce some bud. Pretty stoked ill up date here every few days till I harvest! Happy growin!



congrats bro im still waiting for my baby to show her true colors.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ya I'm pretty stoked on it, how long have u been in 12/12?


----------



## Jedi kush (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah for now germed six just in case some don't make it


Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Jedi kush (Mar 27, 2014)

Yeah just in case some don't pop or they don't make it

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jedi kush said:


> Yeah for now germed six just in case some don't make it
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


Dang that's a lot for a lil 250w they're good for like 1 or 2 plants at the most cuz the penitration from them sucks so I gotta keep them pretty close to ur plant to get a OK to decent yield I have one plant under my 250w I've FIMed it and LST'd it to keep it short and busy and to keep the canopy even to get the most yield out of a 250w if I were you if go with a 400w HPS or bigger I'm debating myself to return the 250w I just got and get a 400w cuz it's a lot better.


----------



## Jedi kush (Mar 27, 2014)

So should I pick the first two that pop and go from there cuz the mk ultra looks like it's cracked already just waiting for taproot

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Jedi kush (Mar 27, 2014)

Mk ultra n one of the loud dreams are winning the germ race they might the two that go in the tent for first grow 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ya I would but if the others haven't cracked I would try and dry them out so you can save them, what are you growing them in and how big is the area your growing them in? I'm still on my first grow but I've read a lot from this website and from growweedeasy.com and got a lot of good info from both I'm just giving you my I put if what I would do I'm not expert and far from it but I'd stay with 2 plants max with a 250 and keep them bushy as u can and maybe scrog if I can, it'll help keep the canopy even so the light goes to all the tops. Good luck man!


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jedi kush said:


> Mk ultra n one of the loud dreams are winning the germ race they might the two that go in the tent for first grow
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


Ya is go with both of those than and keep them moist till the taproot comes out and try and save the others from cracking So u can save them for another grow of if You get a bigger light.


----------



## Jedi kush (Mar 27, 2014)

Gotta 400 watt not sure if it's a hps or mh got it for 40 dollars from a buddy of mine but it works prolly need a new bulb just tryna get technique down pack not doing for the money but for myself tired of making other people rich for some mediocre bud and I'm tired of diesel I'm immune to that shit now 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh badass get a new bulb for it and run that if u wanna do more plants I want a 400w but to exchange it would cost me like another 130$ just in shipping and that's more than what I paid for it, it's cuz where I live oh well tho, so I'll just stay with the 250 for a while. Ya I've always wanted to grow so I decided to after I found a bagseed lol.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 27, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> Dang that's a lot for a lil 250w they're good for like 1 or 2 plants at the most cuz the penitration from them sucks so I gotta keep them pretty close to ur plant to get a OK to decent yield I have one plant under my 250w I've FIMed it and LST'd it to keep it short and busy and to keep the canopy even to get the most yield out of a 250w if I were you if go with a 400w HPS or bigger I'm debating myself to return the 250w I just got and get a 400w cuz it's a lot better.


 you're right bro the 400 is better. Do you have any hydro shops in your area not to be a creep but I saw some online it might be cheaper to deal with those guys


----------



## Jedi kush (Mar 28, 2014)

Check on my beans that's germing both loud dreams cracked n a mk ultra cracked all three have tap roots training day n grape la show have taproots b4 the day over loud dream n mk ultra going in soil a little later

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 28, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> you're right bro the 400 is better. Do you have any hydro shops in your area not to be a creep but I saw some online it might be cheaper to deal with those guys


No ya there's some up here I was gunna see how much they want for a 400w ballast and bulb and see if I can get away with out using a cool tube in my tent and return my 250 but I'd get a cool the later on if I don't need it right away but if I do I'll get one, or see how much a normal air cooled hood reflector would be here at one of the shops.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 29, 2014)

You need a air cooled tube/reflector trust me


----------



## Jedi kush (Mar 29, 2014)

Seed starter holes are too big germed seeds already in there not sure if they are going root what to do should I put them in soil and wait to see if the come up 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 29, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> You need a air cooled tube/reflector trust me


The two shops I went to yesterday want 260$ for a 400w ballast plus a bulb so I'll just stay with the 250 thru this grow and see how it does, cuz I don't want to spend that much for a light that's just crazy. Maybe later on I'll get. 400w hps or get a LED panel.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 29, 2014)

Jedi kush said:


> Seed starter holes are too big germed seeds already in there not sure if they are going root what to do should I put them in soil and wait to see if the come up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


What do u mean the starter holes are to big? The hole u make to put seeds in soil or whatever your medium is should be first knuckle deep on your pointer finger than lightly cover it don't pack it. Have you gotta taproots out of your seeds yet?


----------



## Jedi kush (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes there are taproots n I'm talking bout the starter holes in those organic sponge things they it's tree bark but it's like rapid rooters or root riot but I'm using roots organics soil n their 5ml master nutes lineup

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 29, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> The two shops I went to yesterday want 260$ for a 400w ballast plus a bulb so I'll just stay with the 250 thru this grow and see how it does, cuz I don't want to spend that much for a light that's just crazy. Maybe later on I'll get. 400w hps or get a LED panel.


 Did you ask if they had used gear? And try craigslist bro yod be surprised what you can get on there


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 30, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Did you ask if they had used gear? And try craigslist bro yod be surprised what you can get on there


Ya true I'll keep my eye out on craigslist and eBay too.


----------



## Enwhysea (Mar 31, 2014)

ill post an update tonight i changed my ventilation setup this weekend im not venting all scrubbed air out a window im still trying to figure out how to bring cool air or ( fresh air ) into the tent without increasing the temps. im using my 4 inch outside the tent blowing air into the tent its sitting on the floor so im sure its not really all that great we will see soon i havent seen my girl in 2 days.


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 31, 2014)

Oh dang I hope u can figure out how to get that to work for ya man. I just took out my 250w HPS and put back in the CFLs cuz I'm sending back the 250w ballast and bulb and exchanging it out for the 400w it's grown a lot and good bud sites popping up, I'm sure switching back to the CFLs will slow down growth but I have about 460w of CFLs but it'll be worth it once the 400w HPS gets here and I'm pretty sure I can get away with not having a cool tube cuz was running 69-70 with the 250 in it with my air scrubber, exhaust fan going and just a passive intake so I'm sure once I turn on my intake fan and dial it in just right for the tent it'll be around 75-80 in the tent with the 400w and my girl will like it a lot more too I'm sure! I'll post some pics soon!


----------



## nvhak49 (Mar 31, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> ill post an update tonight i changed my ventilation setup this weekend im not venting all scrubbed air out a window im still trying to figure out how to bring cool air or ( fresh air ) into the tent without increasing the temps. im using my 4 inch outside the tent blowing air into the tent its sitting on the floor so im sure its not really all that great we will see soon i havent seen my girl in 2 days.


How much of a heat difference have u notice since u changed to a 400w?


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 1, 2014)

pre flowers or small bud starting to form ?

 before I gave her a much needed trim. 


after her trim I hope I didn't take too many off


With this new setup I'm finding it harder to keep cooler the old way was better to me. 
As far as the temp difference you're probably looking at anywhere from 89- on up without a cool tube. Mine has been getting so hot lately idk what to do


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 7, 2014)

So glad the site is back it looks pretty damn awesome on the mobile version too


----------



## ace720 (Apr 7, 2014)

It's kinda confusing to me. Lol


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 7, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> View attachment 3039766 pre flowers or small bud starting to form ?
> 
> View attachment 3039770 before I gave her a much needed trim.
> 
> ...


 you girls are looking good man, oh dang pretty hot than, I'll see what happens with mine i should be getting a 400w hps bulb and ballast today pretty stoked. I'll take some pics of my plant today it got me pretty good buds growing so far and wide colas are getting fat I'll be to lst it again. Glad this site is back up.


----------



## Jedi kush (Apr 7, 2014)

What's wrong with my plant 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 7, 2014)

Looks like the buds are getting bigger how will I know if their going to be thick buds or that airy bullshit I want to stay away from ?


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 7, 2014)

Jedi kush said:


> What's wrong with my plant
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


What is in and how old is it?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 7, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Looks like the buds are getting bigger how will I know if their going to be thick buds or that airy bullshit I want to stay away from ?View attachment 3040470View attachment 3040474


I'm not to sure how you prevent airy buds but usually thick colas mean it getting big to support big buds, that's from what I read anyway!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 7, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> I'm not to sure how you prevent airy buds but usually thick colas mean it getting big to support big buds, that's from what I read anyway!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app



My body said just get that light closer but I'm still dealing with temperature issues


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 7, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> My body said just get that light closer but I'm still dealing with temperature issues


Oh dang really that's a bummer, I just put my 400w hps in my tent, just with the flash wing no cool tube running at 78-80
degrees, with just a 6" in line duct fan with a scrubber on it and passive intake vents on the bottoms of the tent and small fan blowing at the tops of the plant. But my tent is also in my garage and it's usually 50 or so in it. Here's some pics of my girl so far stoked to have the 400w in there now I've just gotten lst it cuz it's getting tall again my next grow I'll scrog for sure!
Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 7, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> My body said just get that light closer but I'm still dealing with temperature issues


I'm sure only having one plant under a 400w you won't have any problems with airy buds.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Jedi kush (Apr 8, 2014)

It is bout 2 weeks old n it's in some seed starter kit that came with the tent it's like root riot

Sent from my SM-N900T using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 8, 2014)

Just an update from this morning. Buds seems to be getting closer to connecting with each other. The node spacing anyway.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 9, 2014)

Bump for update fellas where you guys at


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 9, 2014)

I'll update later this week a really hasn't been much of change since the last up date. But there hasn't been much talking on this thread lately. We might want to start a 400w one now tho haha

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 9, 2014)

We could start one but Ill wait the site was down for a while I'm sure people don't know it's back yet


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ya true true, I am just saying that cuz this Is a 250w thread and we have 400w

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 9, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> Ya true true, I am just saying that cuz this Is a 250w thread and we have 400w
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


I don't think there is a 400w thread here maybe we should make one and how have your plants been taking to the 400?

Isn't the light penetration so much better


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 10, 2014)

It's taking it just fine Gunna move it to the minimum height above the plant. It's drinking water lot of water now added 2 gallons of water/nutes and I gallon on Monday haha. We should start a 400w thread.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 10, 2014)

lets start one bro


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok go for it man I'll join ya!!

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 15, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> lets start one bro


How's the plant doin man? I'll take some pics tonight and post them up. The buds on it a getting bigger and bigger getting pretty stoked. And my blue mystic auto flower is getting bigger too but it growin slow since it's growing under 12/12 thought I'd try it out haha.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 15, 2014)

Just a little update bro I got two clones in my aerogarden they both started rooting today. But other than the bud growth not much has changed. I picked up some bloom enhancers 

Snow storm ultra 
Crystal burst
Both from Humboldt county line of nutes


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 15, 2014)

Anyone know how I can get my buds more dense ?


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 16, 2014)

nvhak49 said:


> How's the plant doin man? I'll take some pics tonight and post them up. The buds on it a getting bigger and bigger getting pretty stoked. And my blue mystic auto flower is getting bigger too but it growin slow since it's growing under 12/12 thought I'd try it out haha.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


A close up of the trics a week ago. How are your plants doing


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> Anyone know how I can get my buds more dense ?


Yea more light and happy plants.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> Yea more light and happy plants.


So should I drop my light closer to the tops ?


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> So should I drop my light closer to the tops ?


How far away are you now? 

You don't wanna go to close cause you'll get light burn but when I ran my 250 I would be about 5-7" above the canopy with air blowing across it.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 16, 2014)

giggles26 said:


> How far away are you now?
> 
> You don't wanna go to close cause you'll get light burn but when I ran my 250 I would be about 5-7" above the canopy with air blowing across it.


I dropped it to about 5 inches I'm running a 400w light now nvhak and I were gonna start a 400w thread but the typical stoners we are we have yet to get around to it.. Will temperature have any effect on how dense my bud will be or how long/longer it will take to flower?


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 16, 2014)

Here's some pics of my plant, tricks are growing like crazy and the buds are really starting to fill out. I had to Lil bit of a heat issue this morning it was up to 88. So I had to finally turn on my intake fan it's starting to get warmer up here, might have to get the cool tube soon, but we'll see how it does.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 16, 2014)

For some reason it won't let me upload pics so I'll keep trying till I can get them posted. On my lunch break I'm Gunna start up a 400w thread.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 16, 2014)

Finally got it to work here are the pics of my girl.


----------



## giggles26 (Apr 16, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I dropped it to about 5 inches I'm running a 400w light now nvhak and I were gonna start a 400w thread but the typical stoners we are we have yet to get around to it.. Will temperature have any effect on how dense my bud will be or how long/longer it will take to flower?


Yea lower temps will help to.


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 16, 2014)

Enwhysea said:


> I dropped it to about 5 inches I'm running a 400w light now nvhak and I were gonna start a 400w thread but the typical stoners we are we have yet to get around to it.. Will temperature have any effect on how dense my bud will be or how long/longer it will take to flower?


 Hey man i just started a 400w thread http://rollitup.org/t/400w-hid-grows.824464/


----------



## ace720 (Apr 19, 2014)

whats up everyone I hope all is well
I got a couple pics of the wifi I have going on and the white Russian
they both in week 3 of flower the wifi is the bigger plant


----------



## Grazzmon (Apr 20, 2014)

Happy 420!! Hope everyone has something to burn today


----------



## ace720 (Apr 26, 2014)

Hey guys hows everyone doin, i hope okay. 
Me im in a kinda down mood.
This tuesday i come home from work to see a latter on my door from the management offense of my apartment complex .it politely said that i was do for a (random) anual inspection from the fire department for some insurance cra  ....needless to say i got a lil scared and nervous so i straight to start cutting my poor baby's down .now i have to start all over. Really dont know what i want to grow now. Dont want to try and wait for another 11 weeker


----------



## tokentate (Apr 27, 2014)

Damn that sucks


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 27, 2014)

hey ace that really sucks & i really feel for you as in the last year ive had to scrap 2 grows myself fortunatly a friend had some of my babies & i was able to start back up best of luck to a speedy recovery


----------



## horribleherk (Apr 27, 2014)

this is my skywalker 4 plants started out on my galaxy 250-400w. switchable ballast which i got scared & turned up to 400w. when the plants started blowing up i was afraid the 250 wouldnt cover it


----------



## ace720 (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking really good there herk.

Ill be ok just got to keep it moving
I poped 4 seeds the other day 
2 that's CALLED Bubba Kush from humboldt seeds
And two G13 blue OG .guess I'll see how this go.


----------



## disconick (Apr 30, 2014)

hi all just finshed grow one plant whitewidow x bigbud in coco 250w hps scrog. pulled just over 7 oz dryed weight good or bad?. it was first time scrog.


----------



## nvhak49 (Apr 30, 2014)

disconick said:


> hi all just finshed grow one plant whitewidow x bigbud in coco 250w hps scrog. pulled just over 7 oz dryed weight good or bad?. it was first time scrog.


That seems like a pretty decent grow to me but I'm still on my first grow just a few more weeks till I harvest i hope. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ace720 (Apr 30, 2014)

disconick said:


> hi all just finshed grow one plant whitewidow x bigbud in coco 250w hps scrog. pulled just over 7 oz dryed weight good or bad?. it was first time scrog.


Over 7 zips. That sounds kick ass bro, can we see some pics


----------



## tokentate (Apr 30, 2014)

Yo everyone this is my auto purple from sea of seeds grown in compost/perlite peetmoss and a few other things. She is a little behind she is 8 weeks from seed the trics are cloudy I'm going for half cloudy and half amber. I would love everyones input on this the only thing that sucks is that it is pretty fluffy


----------



## nvhak49 (May 1, 2014)

She was looks good, still a lot of white hairs those. I've read wait till 50%-70% of the hairs have darkened the highest thc levels than 80%-90% for the couch locked super stoned thc. That's what I've read at. growweedeasy.com

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## nvhak49 (May 1, 2014)

But I guess every strain is diff and your already looking at the trichomes so you'll harvest it when they're how you want it. Are you gonna flush it?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## tokentate (May 1, 2014)

i just gave her a flush. im thinking 2 more weeks maybe a lil longer


----------



## Dubbs23 (May 3, 2014)

Is the 250 club still alive??? Pulled 186g, just over 6.5 oz, off a 250. (Volume, just under 6 liters)...First run with a real (non-cfl) light. A LOT of forum reading, a few years of chem, bio and laboratory experience all helped out a bit I suppose. Hindu Kush, the original strain from which many people think all others precipitated. 3x Ladies raised in black gold soil vegged under 250MH and flowered under 250 S-HPS, extensively low stress trained, rotated, and brooded over, formulas titrated by the drop and fed biweekly.. This took much longer than typical (long veg), but good things come to those who wait. One of the ladies had something like 15 or 17 tops. People seriously underestimate a 250 when it comes to providing for yourself and yourself only!! LETS SEE SOME SHOTS!!



 PLEASE!! Comments!!! I'm new, and I've gone to extraordinary lengths to do the best that I am capable of given my knowledge and equipment. Its always 420 somewhere, Time to ride the dragon


----------



## ace720 (May 3, 2014)

Sweet bud shots buddy


----------



## pghdave420 (May 5, 2014)

well guys ill be joining the 250w hps club . my first grow was with all cfls.so my second grow is better seeds and i want to use better light.im only guna end up with 2 females so i hear a 250w hps plenty for 2 plants and dont wanna go bigger cause of heat


----------



## Dubbs23 (May 6, 2014)

ace720 said:


> Sweet bud shots buddy


Thanks, it means a lot coming from someone who knows what they are looking at - This is the first acceptable thing I have been able to produce. Older projects always turned out terrible(chlorophyll taste, low potency, low yield). I figured to try for a proven system (HID+established genetics) rather then continue wasting time and energy.

I showed a sample to my cousin, and he started telling me about hanging upside down so gravity will pull yada yada yada...That's when I figured I needed opinions from people who knew what they were talking about


----------



## Grazzmon (May 12, 2014)

Haven't been here for a while, but thought I'd have to post this pic of a seedling I have going..and it's hard to tell atm but it looks like it topped itself. 
Big Bud x NL . 

Grazz


----------



## racerboy71 (May 12, 2014)

what's up grazz? nice to see you around..


----------



## Grazzmon (May 12, 2014)

Hey Racer.. how's our friend doing?


----------



## racerboy71 (May 12, 2014)

Grazzmon said:


> Hey Racer.. how's our friend doing?


 same old shit.. just talked to her like 2 days or so ago.. she's doing good though..


----------



## Grazzmon (May 12, 2014)

Yeah, I know the drama..lol, I check in every once in a while to see how the club is doing. Say hello from me next time you see her and I may be a neighbor in a few months...


----------



## horribleherk (May 13, 2014)

ive seen a lot of awe inspiring 250w. grows here on riu i started my grow under 250w. i have a switchable ballast i got afraid the 250 wouldnt cover the 4 plants & switched over to 400w. now i wonder how it would of went at 250 w.


----------



## ace720 (May 18, 2014)

well got everything set back up and going into the third week of veg now but going to flip to 12/12 tomo don't want to wait any longer, got to get this ball moving  its two BLUE OG's G13 and BUBBA KUSH HSO. I kinda don't think the bubba real tho, still gonna grow it out and see whats to it. the small one in the mid is BERRY BOMB bomb seeds .


----------



## horribleherk (May 18, 2014)

hey ace looking good & its good to see you back at it i have a kush bomb & an atomic bomb seed i would like to someday pop


----------



## Grazzmon (May 19, 2014)

Hey Ace.. been a while. Finishing my last run of Blue Mystic.. I have a Big Bud x NL and two Purple Wrecks vegging, going to let them go until I can get some clones before going 12/12.

Grazz


----------



## ace720 (May 19, 2014)

Oh I'd like to see that purple wreck. I have one just didn't pop yet


----------



## Grazzmon (May 20, 2014)

Ok.. 3 weeks under CFL
PTW:


----------



## Grazzmon (May 20, 2014)

PTW:


----------



## Grazzmon (May 20, 2014)

Bibbud x NL: and current BM...


----------



## psychoholic22 (May 21, 2014)

I got a THC boom about 3 weeks in topped it twice now thinking about a scrog screen....


----------



## stoneslacker (May 25, 2014)

Hey clubbers, been away since the redo and still not too sure if I like the new setup. 

Good to see you guys are still killing it.


----------



## pghdave420 (May 25, 2014)

2 weeks and im buying 250w hps.got 3 plants vegging now .


----------



## ace720 (May 27, 2014)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey clubbers, been away since the redo and still not too sure if I like the new setup.
> 
> Good to see you guys are still killing it.


This is how i feel but i be on here every few days now and I think I'm getting use to it. Lol


----------



## pghdave420 (May 29, 2014)

Hey all.I have a question.I have a 3ftx3ftx6ft tall grow tent.if my basement is always 70 degrees (summer months)and I leave the tent doors open will I be fine with 250w hps?when light is on of course then ill close for dark period


----------



## dlftmyers (May 29, 2014)

pghdave420 said:


> Hey all.I have a question.I have a 3ftx3ftx6ft tall grow tent.if my basement is always 70 degrees (summer months)and I leave the tent doors open will I be fine with 250w hps?when light is on of course then ill close for dark period


No Inline fans?.If not you might be able to get away with it during veg...but just make sure your temps don't get to high during flowering


----------



## pghdave420 (May 29, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> No Inline fans?.If not you might be able to get away with it during veg...but just make sure your temps don't get to high during flowering


Sup myer.I was just guna have decent size fan pointed at bulb and I could use pc fan at top vent hole.I figured since I have the tent open when hps on it will get plenty of fresh air and by time its flower time ill prob have the central air on so prob be even cooler than 70 degrees.


----------



## pghdave420 (May 30, 2014)

dlftmyers said:


> No Inline fans?.If not you might be able to get away with it during veg...but just make sure your temps don't get to high during flowering


You getting my private messages?


----------



## stoneslacker (May 30, 2014)

pghdave420 said:


> Hey all.I have a question.I have a 3ftx3ftx6ft tall grow tent.if my basement is always 70 degrees (summer months)and I leave the tent doors open will I be fine with 250w hps?when light is on of course then ill close for dark period


In theory this will work, but it is risky. Will you be able to make sure that the tent gets closed everyday when the lights go off? If the tent is in a completely dark room
it won't matter.

In my grow box, even with the door open the HPS still heats it up pretty quick in there. Without my 4in inline fan venting the box, temps
would rocket to well over 100 degrees pretty quick.

I would suggest doing a test before getting plants into flower. And be sure you can commit to 60+ days of always closing the tent up.


----------



## pghdave420 (May 30, 2014)

I will deff be home to close the tent every day


----------



## dlftmyers (May 30, 2014)

QUOTE="pghdave420, post: 10553341, member: 652031"]You getting my private messages?[/QUOTE]
Just got it


----------



## pghdave420 (May 30, 2014)

stoneslacker said:


> In theory this wil work, but it is risky. Will you be able to make sure that the tent gets closed everyday when the lights go off? If the tent is in a completely dark room
> it won't matter.
> 
> In my grow box, even with the door open the HPS still heats it up pretty quick in there. Without my 4in inline fan venting the box, temps
> ...


This my second grow.first one went well I deff know flowering the most Important part deff know bout dark period


----------



## ace720 (Jun 8, 2014)

well im 3 weeks into flower and I already got some nanners on one of me blue OG plants so im just gonna give it the chop cause I don't want to bother with it all the way through flower. I seen the frst one yesterday picked it off and still gave it a chance but when I was looking today seen more I said [email protected]#k it


----------



## ace720 (Jun 8, 2014)

lol sorry guys I really don't know how to work his yet


----------



## ace720 (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok next stop Pineapple Express


----------



## ace720 (Jun 21, 2014)

Baby pineapple


----------



## Javadog (Jun 22, 2014)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey clubbers, been away since the redo and still not too sure if I like the new setup.
> 
> Good to see you guys are still killing it.


It is still odd to me.....we will see.

Welcome back.

JD


----------



## ace720 (Jun 22, 2014)

Ive been on here everyday for about a week now and im starting to get ust to it. It even works better with my phone.


----------



## psychoholic22 (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey guys been long time since I posted I have a THC bomb 1 1/2 into flower think I'm gonna dig this... Went with a scrog and one plant and I'm trying to get a clone going also...


----------



## ace720 (Jun 25, 2014)

Plants looking killer psycho. I love the BOMB think you might like it to.


----------



## ace720 (Jun 25, 2014)

Well I managed to kill my pineapple ex. I put it out side to get some sun while I went to work and the ducks walked all over it (the lil baby plant)  but I do know it's on me I guess just a newbie mistake. I'm gonna try again now 
Sage&sour


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 25, 2014)

My boi ran both of those strains recently, the sage and sour came out just like what the pics look like when thseeds advertise them. it yeilded nicely, and the smell was a diff type of sour, not like a nycd or sour d. the cotton candy yeilded very good as well...but everyone that tried it liked it the first time but quickly gained a high tolorance to it.


----------



## ace720 (Jun 25, 2014)

I read some good things about the sage&sour so im hoping for the best. Yeah I might not even run the Cotton Candy i just put both in the towel just in case one dont make it. But the s&s already cracked


----------



## cbtbudz (Jun 25, 2014)

run them both


----------



## ace720 (Jul 2, 2014)

Here is the sage & sour and the cotton candy


----------



## psychoholic22 (Jul 3, 2014)

Little up date 2 1/2 weeks and this thing looks amazing like 13 tops coming up of my screen... All on plant loving this scrog grow...


Sent from my One M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## ace720 (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes looking very good.


----------



## psychoholic22 (Jul 18, 2014)

Some pr0n... One THC bomb comin up!!!


----------



## Grazzmon (Jul 27, 2014)

Dropping by to say Hey!! and have some pics
almost 6 weeks.. 2 Purple Wrecks and 1 NLxBigbud.(they are all stinky )
They started falling over in week 4, not sure if I let them stretch too much or if it's just the way these grow, thes are both new strains for me.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Jul 28, 2014)

250watt phantom ,xtra sun eco hood ,plant max 7200k mh & sylvania lucalux eco 2100K hps for $172.75 including shipping at 1000bulbs . NOW ,


----------



## throwdo (Jul 30, 2014)

How much do you guys pull on avreage? atleast a qp id supose .what ballast do you guys recomend?


----------



## pghdave420 (Jul 30, 2014)

Im also looking for decent brand 250w hps kit.I have a htg by me should I just go there or is there better online? I think the best thing about going to htg supply I have no prob for warranty issues if any occur.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Aug 12, 2014)

bumping the 250 crew


Grazzmon said:


> View attachment 3214821 View attachment 3214822 View attachment 3214823 View attachment 3214824 Dropping by to say Hey!! and have some pics
> almost 6 weeks.. 2 Purple Wrecks and 1 NLxBigbud.(they are all stinky )
> They started falling over in week 4, not sure if I let them stretch too much or if it's just the way these grow, thes are both new strains for me.


 i would trim some of those fans to open canopy but hell they look good .


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 13, 2014)

pinkjackyle said:


> bumping the 250 crew
> 
> 
> i would trim some of those fans to open canopy but hell they look good .


I got a surprise (bad of course) today. I harvested the NL BigBud, then I moved the 2 Purple Wrecks a bit, when I did that I noticed a seed in the bud, found a couple more, then more on the other PW. Never caught it going hermie . However, the NL X BigBud doesn't have seeds. Is there such a thing as an "auto-hermie?"


----------



## Javadog (Aug 13, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that.

I just caught my clone-only Chemgerine with balls.

They were all over it, about to pop, and not nanners from buds,
but hanging balls. I dodged a bullet there.

JD


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 13, 2014)

Javadog said:


> Sorry to hear about that.
> 
> I just caught my clone-only Chemgerine with balls.
> 
> ...


Ya.. I've had the nanners in buds before, never saw a nanner on these 2. Still don't get why my other plant doesn't have seeds..

Grazz


----------



## pinkjackyle (Aug 13, 2014)

Grazzmon said:


> I got a surprise (bad of course) today. I harvested the NL BigBud, then I moved the 2 Purple Wrecks a bit, when I did that I noticed a seed in the bud, found a couple more, then more on the other PW. Never caught it going hermie . However, the NL X BigBud doesn't have seeds. Is there such a thing as an "auto-hermie?"


 people that pay 50$ for an 1/8th will from time to time find a seed or 2 . dont sweat it mother nature happens


----------



## pinkjackyle (Aug 13, 2014)

ive never grown out train wreck or any hybrids with it but from my understanding she's been known to drop nuts from time to time .


----------



## Grazzmon (Aug 14, 2014)

Well, they were fem seeds and now I'll have plenty more.


----------



## Enwhysea (Aug 14, 2014)

A little update. No longer running my 250 by itself. Also have a 400w or 600w depending on the mood in my AC hood next to the 250 in the cool tube. The plant looks good though wish I could get them to beef up though.


----------



## Nb217 (Aug 15, 2014)

Second grow with the 250whps In a gh waterfarm (2 gal res) air cooled hood attached to can filter on one side and 141cfm exhaust fan out the top into a closet
Tent dimensions are 2x2x5'5" 
Using gh flora series with three additives
First grow was 1 berry Ryder auto which 69 days from seed got me an eighth shy of 2 zips dried and cured
Currently running finafem blue hash day 15 of flower
I have been defoliating and lst training as needed


----------



## pinkjackyle (Aug 15, 2014)

Nb217 said:


> Second grow with the 250whps In a gh waterfarm (2 gal res) air cooled hood attached to can filter on one side and 141cfm exhaust fan out the top into a closet
> Tent dimensions are 2x2x5'5"
> Using gh flora series with three additives
> First grow was 1 berry Ryder auto which 69 days from seed got me an eighth shy of 2 zips dried and cured
> ...


 nice lst how many tops ?


----------



## Nb217 (Aug 19, 2014)

Dude I counted 62 lol they're smaller but the layout is pretty great for a 16 x 16" trained plant
Last one was an autoflower with 28 tops less than half the size and I got two zips so I'm really hoping for a qp
It's only in preflower so it's too soon to really eye ball but that's what I'm hoping for!


pinkjackyle said:


> nice lst how many tops ?


----------



## Nb217 (Aug 19, 2014)

pinkjackyle said:


> nice lst how many tops ?


Here we are a few days later with a better view


----------



## Nb217 (Aug 19, 2014)

pinkjackyle said:


> nice lst how many tops ?


And by tops I got the 62 from the number of bud sites with their own base stems not just the tops of each side branch so I apologise if my terminology is off


----------



## throwdo (Aug 19, 2014)

Hells yeah nb217 looking good


----------



## Nb217 (Aug 19, 2014)

throwdo said:


> Hells yeah nb217 looking good


thanks man! its tuesday so i just finished up my reservoir change
ppm has been jumping about 85 (after resetting water level and upping ppm accordingly daily) so i dropped her down a tad to leave room for the expansion and equal my water loss and nutrient usage
also been trimming tips off ever so slightly to keep those bud sights nice and bright!
defoliation is a scary thing but i definitely see it workin and i feel like i can get more and more away with it as the plant matures =]
lst has been tricky in the middle of the bucket where tops cant be tied down so ive just been supercropping the almighty shit out of them to try to keep a nice even top
could be neater but the highest top is no more than 3-5 inches higher than the smallest top so i think ill be okay

anyone else big on lst or defoliation here?
i feel like as little distance as you cover with a 250w its the only way to go but id like some feedback!


----------



## throwdo (Aug 20, 2014)

I top them and mainline them


----------



## throwdo (Aug 20, 2014)

Think i might do a sog this year add 2 plants evrey to weeks ,harvest a couple sips evrey 2 weeks, maybe a zip would be closer wana shoot for 2 though any ideas on a continous sog in dwc ?


----------



## throwdo (Aug 20, 2014)

Starting a journel for this one


----------



## Nb217 (Aug 21, 2014)

I like the idea but how would that work with light cycles? Continuous harvest in a deprecate flower room/tent on 12/12 with cycling plants?


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 21, 2014)

Is a 250W hps cheapish to run? Or as opposed to a 400w.


----------



## throwdo (Aug 21, 2014)

Veg and clone then stick to 2 clones in chamber evrey 2 weeks


----------



## Nb217 (Aug 21, 2014)

Letstrip said:


> Is a 250W hps cheapish to run? Or as opposed to a 400w.


All hps is pricy in my opinion mainly not only due to the wattage drawn by the ballace but the need for added ventilation ductwork and air exhaust needed to address the hotter temperature
It's not an arm and a leg and it's sort of financed because you get one energy bill a month and the more light the more return so really it's an investment
The difference between a 250 and 400 at 18/6 is probably less than 15 a month but after my exhaust setup and hps setup I think my total bill rose 30 bucks from before I was growing so it would be like 45 more if I had done a 400w
I just keep the lights off elsewhere and unplug everything I'm not using


----------



## Letstrip (Aug 25, 2014)

Nb217 said:


> All hps is pricy in my opinion mainly not only due to the wattage drawn by the ballace but the need for added ventilation ductwork and air exhaust needed to address the hotter temperature
> It's not an arm and a leg and it's sort of financed because you get one energy bill a month and the more light the more return so really it's an investment
> The difference between a 250 and 400 at 18/6 is probably less than 15 a month but after my exhaust setup and hps setup I think my total bill rose 30 bucks from before I was growing so it would be like 45 more if I had done a 400w
> I just keep the lights off elsewhere and unplug everything I'm not using


Perfect advice, that answered my question cheers mate! A 250W looks like it grows decent bud.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Aug 25, 2014)

i


Nb217 said:


> thanks man! its tuesday so i just finished up my reservoir change
> ppm has been jumping about 85 (after resetting water level and upping ppm accordingly daily) so i dropped her down a tad to leave room for the expansion and equal my water loss and nutrient usage
> also been trimming tips off ever so slightly to keep those bud sights nice and bright!
> defoliation is a scary thing but i definitely see it workin and i feel like i can get more and more away with it as the plant matures =]
> ...


 prob wouldnt do any more fan trimming until stretch is over like for 3 weeks .


----------



## Nb217 (Aug 25, 2014)

Right on I'm on day 21 of flower so I believe all structure growth is completed
Going to back of the defoliation to knuckle what I deem absolutely necessary to expose bud sites while letting it bounce back to bushy for a couple full days before trimming again


pinkjackyle said:


> i
> 
> prob wouldnt do any more fan trimming until stretch is over like for 3 weeks .


----------



## Nb217 (Aug 25, 2014)

Pictured from today


----------



## pinkjackyle (Aug 25, 2014)

,


Nb217 said:


> Right on I'm on day 21 of flower so I believe all structure growth is completed
> Going to back of the defoliation to knuckle what I deem absolutely necessary to expose bud sites while letting it bounce back to bushy for a couple full days before trimming again


 you dont want to trim too much off, the fans are the plants solar panels for the buds . with that said its your plant good luck.


----------



## psychoholic22 (Aug 25, 2014)

This lady got chopped today...
THC bomb took 10 weeks in flower.



Sent from my One M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## pinkjackyle (Sep 5, 2014)

bump the ole 250 thread


----------



## Nb217 (Sep 5, 2014)

pinkjackyle said:


> bump the ole 250 thread


Update to blue hash 29 days into flower lst in a gh water farm gh flora series nutes with a silica additive and flora plus and flora nectar


----------



## bellcore (Sep 6, 2014)

Should I be worried about odor on new setup?

GL60 2x2x5 tent
250W 6" Cool Tube HPS/MH
Hydrofarm Active Air 4" 165 CFM
Phresh Filter 4x8 rated for 150 CFM
Phresh 4" Silencer
2 swiss cheese feminized in 5 gallon pots with FF Ocean Forest
Flora Series nutes

Hey people, This is a bedroom closet grow vented into the bedroom. I have rented the two other bedrooms in my house starting October 1st. Will the renters smell it during flowering? I have the fan, silencer, and filter (mounted in that order) sitting on the roof of the tent exterior for three reasons: 1) So the cooltube/light can be at the very top of the interior to maximize grow space. 2) allow the hottest air at the top of the tent to be removed by the cool tube/intake. 3) I have the space above the tent in my closet and it is easier to let the fan, silencer, and filter just sit on top rather than mounting inside the tent. Thanks!

I can also borrow an Austin Air Healthmate HM400 air purifier to run in the bedroom if needed.


----------



## pinkjackyle (Sep 7, 2014)

bellcore said:


> Should I be worried about odor on new setup?
> 
> GL60 2x2x5 tent
> 250W 6" Cool Tube HPS/MH
> ...


 if you have central heat n air yes , if you can smell it in your room and they dont smoke you got a problem


----------



## bellcore (Sep 7, 2014)

I do have central air/heat. So the Phresh Filter 4x8 rated for 150 CFM may not be enough. Maybe I will get some Ona gel for backup.


----------



## Nb217 (Sep 7, 2014)

I got a carbon can filter it rocks it's really affordable mine, for a 2x2x5 tent, was like fifty bucks and simple I just use it to pull in air it's ducted to my fan and exhausts outside my tent. And it's 100% effective
They say a two foot plant can stink up an entire 4000 sqft house


bellcore said:


> I do have central air/heat. So the Phresh Filter 4x8 rated for 150 CFM may not be enough. Maybe I will get some Ona gel for backup.


 it's really


----------



## bellcore (Sep 10, 2014)

Nb217 said:


> I got a carbon can filter it rocks it's really affordable mine, for a 2x2x5 tent, was like fifty bucks and simple I just use it to pull in air it's ducted to my fan and exhausts outside my tent. And it's 100% effective
> They say a two foot plant can stink up an entire 4000 sqft house
> 
> it's really


Thanks!  It's in my closet so I hope my clothes don't stink too much. Maybe I should put the clothes on a garment rack outside the closet.


----------



## Nb217 (Sep 10, 2014)

bellcore said:


> Thanks!  It's in my closet so I hope my clothes don't stink too much. Maybe I should put the clothes on a garment rack outside the closet.


If u don't have a tent get a can filter and stand it up with an inline fan blowing out it will cause air to come in through the filter and go out the top odorless 
My filter was like 40 or 50 and my fan was 100 you're going to want a speed controller they're like 20 bucks great to have for sound you really don't need the full 140cfm unless your are is like 400sqft (want full air circulation per five minutes more is fine if heat or circulation is a problem)
If you have a tent what's your light set up?


----------



## Nb217 (Sep 10, 2014)

Update pics on the blue hash day 37 (estimated 15-25 days left *according to 8 week flower time listed by manufacturer harvest day should be the 29th)
Other two plants are in veg they're nirvana bubblicious and critical kush 
Problem is they're so big I don't think I can flower them next lol I have a 2x2x5 tent and need to figure something out
I wish it was something I could just sell and take a clone and buy some time but well that's just not wise
Advice??


----------



## bellcore (Sep 11, 2014)

Hey NB217, I pull the air out rather than push it out of the GL60. I have the Active Air 4" 165 cfm /w speed controller at 1/2 speed, the smallest Phresh filter 4x8 (rated at 150 cfm), and Phresh silencer on a shelf just above the GL60. I placed a foam sleeping bag pad over the fan and silencer for additional sound dampening, but left the filter free to breath (see pics 4 & 8.) For lights 250w MH/HPS in a 17" cool tube which fits well in the GL60. I placed the ventilation system outside and just above the tent to maximize grow space. It was also easier and I love simplicity.

Also put a webcam attached to a old laptop in there so I can monitor the temps via remote desktop connection.


----------



## Nb217 (Sep 11, 2014)

bellcore said:


> Hey NB217, I pull the air out rather than push it out of the GL60. I have the Active Air 4" 165 cfm /w speed controller at 1/2 speed, the smallest Phresh filter 4x8 (rated at 150 cfm), and Phresh silencer on a shelf just above the GL60. I placed a foam sleeping bag pad over the fan and silencer for additional sound dampening, but left the filter free to breath (see pics 4 & 8.) For lights 250w MH/HPS in a 17" cool tube which fits well in the GL60. I placed the ventilation system outside and just above the tent to maximize grow space. It was also easier and I love simplicity.
> 
> Also put a webcam attached to a old laptop in there so I can monitor the temps via remote desktop connection.


Yeah man if you have a filter hooked up properly there should be zero smell at all best of luck!


----------



## pinkjackyle (Sep 12, 2014)

best of luck , oder control is parimount when hiding from others inside of the same dwelling


----------



## Nb217 (Sep 17, 2014)

My phone takes crappy pics but here's an update day 44 flower trichomes are pretty cloudy saw a few prominent ambers throughout the whole thing
Hoping it will keep going another 10 days before the ambers make me harvest it because I feel like the buds should be fatter
But that last weeks crazy so who knows they might fatten up like crazy


----------



## throwdo (Sep 18, 2014)

Hey guy started a journel 250 hps winter sog grow please i need advice on dwc bucket size and other thing in my grow. Got a veg area and a flower room .florecents cfls and 150 hps in veg and 15 site aero cloner .not shure if i should do a clone army are 4 veged plants instead come check out my grow


----------



## throwdo (Sep 18, 2014)

How mush you think you will harvest of that farm? I got a bbxww in my farm


----------



## throwdo (Sep 18, 2014)

Is a coffie can big enough to flower a clone in


----------



## Nb217 (Sep 23, 2014)

Getting close but it's not quite there was hoping to harvest Thursday but it might turn into next week sometime


----------



## pinkjackyle (Sep 24, 2014)

bump skrate


----------



## throwdo (Sep 25, 2014)

yall come check out my grow journel


----------



## pinkjackyle (Sep 26, 2014)

throwdo said:


> yall come check out my grow journel


throwdo up a link


----------



## pinkjackyle (Sep 26, 2014)

throwdo said:


> Is a coffie can big enough to flower a clone in


 id say 2 gallons would be better ,but yea if its a big 1. youll have to water everyday when it gets a foot or 2 tall.


----------



## throwdo (Sep 26, 2014)

how you post a link. im posting of my phone


----------



## throwdo (Sep 26, 2014)

bigger res less work . not shure how ima play this


----------



## bellcore (Dec 6, 2014)

Nirvana Swiss Cheese 2x2x5 250W MH/HPS
2 plants mainlined for 4 tops each

Week 7 of flower and smelling fruity and sweet. Using GH Flora series and just added in KoolBloom liquid and Diamond Nectar to bulk up. Waiting on my first order from Attitude to arrive as I've always ordered from Nirvana in the past.


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Dec 30, 2014)

bellcore said:


> Nirvana Swiss Cheese 2x2x5 250W MH/HPS
> 2 plants mainlined for 4 tops each
> 
> Week 7 of flower and smelling fruity and sweet. Using GH Flora series and just added in KoolBloom liquid and Diamond Nectar to bulk up. Waiting on my first order from Attitude to arrive as I've always ordered from Nirvana in the past.



Nice looking buds. I have to get me a 250w hps now. I onlyrics have a 2x2x4 tent right now but it's going OK for what I believe is a sativa dominant strain. 1 plant 150w hps is the lighting withave 4 cfls for supplemental lighting. Hopefully I will be able to grow 2-4 indicated dominant strains.


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Dec 30, 2014)

Lol,I didn't write anything like the last post. It makes me seem uneducated when I was just sleepy. My tablet makes up it's own words.


----------



## bellcore (Dec 30, 2014)

I just did a final flush with boiling water today. Will chop later this week. No idea what the yield will be dry, Not enough! I would be happy with four zips. 

Next grow, Delicious Seeds Cheese Candy and BC Bud Depot Seeds Girl Scout Cookies. Also picked up (2) 3 gallon air pots and a Hortilux Eye HPS for flowering.


----------



## Tiktok (Dec 30, 2014)

bellcore said:


> I just did a final flush with boiling water today. Will chop later this week. No idea what the yield will be dry, Not enough! I would be happy with four zips.
> 
> Next grow, Delicious Seeds Cheese Candy and BC Bud Depot Seeds Girl Scout Cookies. Also picked up (2) 3 gallon air pots and a Hortilux Eye HPS for flowering.


Hey belcore first time hearing about flushing with boiling water. What is that suppose to do?


----------



## bellcore (Dec 30, 2014)

It is supposed to jump start the cure process: https://www.rollitup.org/t/water-plants-with-boiling-water-before-harvest.855091/


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Dec 30, 2014)

Sounds like a master plan. I will have to try airpots and coco coir with perlite, worm castings and bat guano for my next grow with a little heavy 16. My don't know what seeds I should use though. Wish I knew a breeder or someone whow could send me a few so I can do a grow journal.


----------



## bellcore (Jan 8, 2015)

bigboyfly713 said:


> Sounds like a master plan. I will have to try airpots and coco coir with perlite, worm castings and bat guano for my next grow with a little heavy 16. My don't know what seeds I should use though. Wish I knew a breeder or someone whow could send me a few so I can do a grow journal.


Just order some seeds online like most people.  My harvest came in at 4 oz dried. Not bad. Time for better genetics.


----------



## bellcore (Jan 10, 2015)

Germinated NY Day 2015


----------



## bigboyfly713 (Jan 18, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Just order some seeds online like most people.  My harvest came in at 4 oz dried. Not bad. Time for better genetics.


I have seeds. I sound have cloned my plant though, but it's a long flowerer and the other one is an auto so I'll just do a bag seed run.


----------



## psychoholic22 (Mar 2, 2015)

Is There Anybody Out ther.....


----------



## bellcore (Mar 2, 2015)

sup?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Mar 2, 2015)

So it's been quite awhile since I posted in here. How is everyone?

My personal update;

I've taken a job working summers and have a new roommate that has too many people over for me to grow anything.
My set up is all cleaned, packed up and shipped away, my nutrients have all expired and my seed stock has probably gone past it's prime and is only good as sunflower seed replacements.

I'm guessing that I won't be able to grow anything for at least another year or more just because I don't feel good about it around other people. So when I relocate and am living on my own again I might give it another shot.

I love growing plants, their comforting and relaxing and make me feel like I have a pet again.

Until the day comes where I can grow a plant in my front yard, I don't think I'll feel safe growing again indoors.

(edit)
P.S.

Why doesn't my sig work anymore and where's my banner that reps the rollitup 250 club gone?


----------



## psychoholic22 (Mar 3, 2015)

Just looking to see if this club was still around bellcore...


----------



## bellcore (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm a late comer to this thread too. If you post people will come and comment and help. I'm still growing the Cheese Candy and GSC and have added a supplemental side light from craigslist. Sun Blaze T5HO-24 which I am using with aquarium lights for increased trichomes and potency.


----------



## psychoholic22 (Mar 3, 2015)

You flowering her yet?


----------



## bellcore (Mar 4, 2015)

Yes, about week two. I topped each one twice. About six weeks left on the Cheese Candy and eight on the GSC. I took a clone from the GSC but it is my first try isn't propagating so well in soil with no cloning agent.


----------



## Johnny @ppleweed (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow this thread is prefect I just switched to a 250 hps about a month ago


----------



## Javadog (Mar 24, 2015)

It might be slow on occasion, but the 600 is a mecca, so the 250 
certainly could generate a gathering.

The small cabinet, lower power grows often bring the most experienced growers.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 4, 2015)

Hey clubbers. I miss this thread and hope alot of you are still out here. Just lurking
or maybe upgraded and moved over the the 600 "mecca". 

Still hanging tough with my 250, love the little fucker really. Although I'd like to 
one day run a scrog the size of a swimming pool, I have no complaints with my little
grow cab. 

Latest round is RP's OG, Royal Queen Crit, and Connoisseur Genetics' Purple Cheddar.

Day 15


----------



## Javadog (Apr 6, 2015)

You make the thread rock SS. I am sure that you are why I am here. :0)


----------



## psychoholic22 (Apr 7, 2015)

DWC GH NUTES Sour D..


----------



## groove (Apr 13, 2015)

hi all,

after spending some time with cfl's, it's time for the next step. setup is ready with a cooltube 250w philips HPS.

I'll back up the veg with some 6400K cfl's for more blue. Two strains; 1 x white widow & 1 x super silver haze, both from greenhouse seeds and will be fimmed as much as possible. I've decent yield last time ~150w cfl's with two white widows. I hope the yield will be better with new setup if the heat is manageable.

pots are 9 gallon each.

happy growing to you all,


----------



## bellcore (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey groove, how long do you veg for? Thanks. The largest pots I've used is 5 gallon.


----------



## groove (Apr 13, 2015)

bellcore said:


> Hey groove, how long do you veg for? Thanks. The largest pots I've used is 5 gallon.


2 months, normally with 9 gallon I could go a lot more than 2, but I prefer bigger pots for fail safe of watering problems


----------



## groove (Apr 15, 2015)

I've got cooltube with some extended reflective wings as seen here; 
http://www.udopea.de/images/product_images/original_images/growshop-pflanzenlicht-reflektor-cooltube_1250-refl.png

so-called reflective material doesn't seem much reflective, so if I cut some mylar film and wrap the wings, is it gonna make any difference? or so much heat for mylar?

what do you guys think?


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 15, 2015)

groove said:


> I've got cooltube with some extended reflective wings as seen here;
> http://www.udopea.de/images/product_images/original_images/growshop-pflanzenlicht-reflektor-cooltube_1250-refl.png
> 
> so-called reflective material doesn't seem much reflective, so if I cut some mylar film and wrap the wings, is it gonna make any difference? or so much heat for mylar?
> ...


You could try a test run, but even the heat from a 250w might be too much. That 
anodized aluminum hood is supposed to be 90-98% reflective if I remember right.
Mylar is about 97% so not sure how much you would gain.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 21, 2015)

Hey club, day 35 of my 250w hempy scrog.


----------



## Nc87 (Apr 21, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey club, day 35 of my 250w hempy scrog.
> 
> View attachment 3400777


Looks killer! What strain?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 21, 2015)

Nc87 said:


> Looks killer! What strain?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


Thanks. There is actually 5 plants in there, 4 different strains. 

Right side is Reserva Privada OG Kush.

Front left is Connoisseur Genetics Purple Cheddar, back left is 
Royal Queen Critical and in the way back is 2 mini-mainlines under
Kessil LED - another RQ Critical and a Critical x Super Silver Haze cross
I made.


----------



## Nc87 (Apr 21, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks. There is actually 5 plants in there, 4 different strains.
> 
> Right side is Reserva Privada OG Kush.
> 
> ...


That's awesome. I am currently growing a freebie from delicious seeds its critical super silver haze. Dope!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 21, 2015)

Nc87 said:


> That's awesome. I am currently growing a freebie from delicious seeds its critical super silver haze. Dope!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


I've got that freebie myself, plan on running it along with one of my CR x SSH 
crosses in the near future.

Thanks for the great comments!


----------



## psychoholic22 (Apr 23, 2015)

Almost there...


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 23, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Hey club, day 35 of my 250w hempy scrog.
> 
> View attachment 3400777


That's a hella of a job for a 250w man. More power to u.


Nc87 said:


> That's awesome. I am currently growing a freebie from delicious seeds its critical super silver haze. Dope!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Rollitup mobile app


Is this your first grow with that many plants under a 250w?
How do you veg?


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 23, 2015)

Here is my GSC bagseed under the 250w using the FF trio.
Not quite sure what week she is but Im thinkin somewhere around 4-5 weeks left on her.
She went through a rough spell and missed about 3 days of light(moving) but the night I fed her she bounced back and started showing some frost.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 23, 2015)

Looking nice Psych and Cheeba.

Cheeba I'm not sure if the second part of your comment was to
me also?

If so, I have run up to 4 full scrog plants in there with 3 under the HPS and one
under the Kessil LED in the back.

Right now it is 3 plants in scrog buckets up front under the 250W, and 2 small main-line plants under the LED.

I top all the plants for the scrog at the 4th to 6th node, not counting the bottom 
node. Then I just LST till it hits the screen and fill to about 60-80% depending on strain
before flip.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 26, 2015)

Pulled the girls out for a shot out of the HPS.

Back - Connoisseur Genetics Purple Cheddar
Front/Left - Royal Queen Critical
Front/Right - Reserva Privado OG Kush
 

Peace


----------



## psychoholic22 (Apr 27, 2015)

What's your guess on your pull? Two under a 250?

Sent from my One M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 27, 2015)

psychoholic22 said:


> What's your guess on your pull? Two under a 250?
> 
> Sent from my One M8 using Rollitup mobile app


3 plants under the 250, I usually average 2-3.5 oz. each.


----------



## psychoholic22 (Apr 29, 2015)

I need to figure out what I'm doing wrong... One thing that I need to start doing is removing all lower branches to help max my colas...

Sent from my One M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 29, 2015)

psychoholic22 said:


> I need to figure out what I'm doing wrong... One thing that I need to start doing is removing all lower branches to help max my colas...
> 
> Sent from my One M8 using Rollitup mobile app


I definitely hack my girls up quite a bit. 
 

With the 250's low penetration, it is important to maximize your horizontal spread IMO. 
Why I think scrog is one of the best options for a low wattage grow.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 29, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> 3 plants under the 250, I usually average 2-3.5 oz. each.


My next op is def gonna be a SCROG under the 250. This is my first run with the 250w.
Anyone familiar with this type of non serrated leaves at the crown?


----------



## psychoholic22 (Apr 29, 2015)

I just finished some sour diesel that looked like that...

Sent from my SM-T530NU using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 29, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> My next op is def gonna be a SCROG under the 250. This is my first run with the 250w.
> Anyone familiar with this type of non serrated leaves at the crown?


Could be caused by excess heat. Or possible nute toxicity. With the majority of your lower leaves
looking in great shape, my vote would be heat. Try blowing 
a fan between the bulb and plant canopy.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 29, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Could be caused by excess heat. Or possible nute toxicity. With the majority of your lower leaves
> looking in great shape, my vote would be heat. Try blowing
> a fan between the bulb and plant canopy.


I have one f those widow fans with 2 fans in it blowing directly on the top and bottom of her.
Im using a 250w in a cool tube and the light is about 8 in from the tops and my temps hover around 72-77 and my RH stay in between 40%-50%.
I thought it could possibly be a lock out. do u think I should try a flush with some Epsom salt?


----------



## psychoholic22 (Apr 29, 2015)

How do you support you screen/net?

Sent from my One M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 29, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> I have one f those widow fans with 2 fans in it blowing directly on the top and bottom of her.
> Im using a 250w in a cool tube and the light is about 8 in from the tops and my temps hover around 72-77 and my RH stay in between 40%-50%.
> I thought it could possibly be a lock out. do u think I should try a flush with some Epsom salt?


Probably not heat then, I keep my bare bulb 5 inches or so. I would maybe guess PH then. Have you 
checked your runoff? What growing medium are you using?

PH problems can cause all kinds of leaf mutations and nutrient lockouts. When flushing, if not 
using a flushing agent, a weak nutrient solution works very well. Flush with 1/2 to 1 gal of eighth
to quarter strength nutes, then follow with 2x container size of PH'ed plain water.



psychoholic22 said:


> How do you support you screen/net?
> 
> Sent from my One M8 using Rollitup mobile app


I used 1/8 inch diameter metal rods, bent them to aprox. 11x22", and used coat hangers as support
and attachment to the buckets. I use 2 gal painters buckets from the hardware and remove the handles
and run my coat hangers through the handle holes. Then just adjust position and duct tape to the sides of 
the bucket.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 29, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Probably not heat then, I keep my bare bulb 5 inches or so. I would maybe guess PH then. Have you
> checked your runoff? What growing medium are you using?
> 
> PH problems can cause all kinds of leaf mutations and nutrient lockouts. When flushing, if not
> ...


Im using an "organic" soil with perlite woodchips and coarse gravel pre-added.
I have not checked my runoff yet. Im hoping its a lockout I can clear with a flush out.
I really don't wanna use a lite nute flush in case there is a build up at the base of the roots. If I flush with the Epsom salt about how much should I add to a gal.
She is in a 3gal pot and I usually feed her a half gal and she loves it so ill flush her with a whole gal today.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 29, 2015)

I grow in perlite so my soil knowledge is limited. I have a friend who had problems 
using gravel in the bottom of his soil buckets. It was probably the type of gravel he used,
but he switched to coarse perlite and solved the problem. 

I would come back to PH as my diagnosis then. IIRC soil has some variance to ph depending
on a number of factors, but anywhere from 6.0 - 7.0 is what I hear. Maybe check runoff and adjust
depending on where it is sitting. 

There are some good people in the Plant Problems forum that might have a more informed diagnosis
if you post a pic there.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 29, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Im using an "organic" soil with perlite woodchips and coarse gravel pre-added.
> I have not checked my runoff yet. Im hoping its a lockout I can clear with a flush out.
> I really don't wanna use a lite nute flush in case there is a build up at the base of the roots. If I flush with the Epsom salt about how much should I add to a gal.
> She is in a 3gal pot and I usually feed her a half gal and she loves it so ill flush her with a whole gal today.


I forgot, didn't you say that you had to move them and the light cycle was messed for
a few days? Was she kept completely dark during that time, at least during her normal
dark time?

Reason I'm saying is it almost looks like re-veg leaves. If she had some light stress, depending
on how sensitive she is, she may have started to re-veg. I don't know for sure, just throwing
it out there.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 29, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> I forgot, didn't you say that you had to move them and the light cycle was messed for
> a few days? Was she kept completely dark during that time, at least during her normal
> dark time?
> 
> ...


Yes she was in complete dark I covered her with a plastic bag and then one of my shirts over that.
If she has started there is no turning back is there?


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 29, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Yes she was in complete dark I covered her with a plastic bag and then one of my shirts over that.
> If she has started there is no turning back is there?


I'm still not sure re-veg is the issue, but it could very well be. Obviously run
her till the finish and harvest what you can. 
Possibly cutting her to an 11/13 or a 10/14 light cycle 
might help her finish better. Judging by the previous pics it looks like things were 
going smooth until the move happened.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 29, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> I'm still not sure re-veg is the issue, but it could very well be. Obviously run
> her till the finish and harvest what you can.
> Possibly cutting her to an 11/13 or a 10/14 light cycle
> might help her finish better. Judging by the previous pics it looks like things were
> going smooth until the move happened.


Yea im def gonna let her ride. And have u used the shorter lights on cycle to rush flowering?
The crazy thing is those pics are from right after the move. When I put her back under the light and fed her she took off. and this jus started 2 days ago.


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 29, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Yea im def gonna let her ride. And have u used the shorter lights on cycle to rush flowering?
> The crazy thing is those pics are from right after the move. When I put her back under the light and fed her she took off. and this jus started 2 days ago.


It would definitely take a few days to possibly over a week for her to start showing issues
of re-veg. It took me nearly 2 months to clone and reveg a cutting I took in week 5 of flower
once.

The good thing is that she is back under a flowering light schedule so if
it is reveg things, should end up not much worse than they are now. Might
want to let them go another week too if needed.

Edit: I flower under 11/13 from go, and will drop to 10/14 the last 2 weeks of 
flower. I also use the 3 day dark period before harvest, but I cannot honestly
tell if they finish quicker or not. I do know that yield is not affected with the 11 hour
light schedule.


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 29, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> It would definitely take a few days to possibly over a week for her to start showing issues
> of re-veg. It took me nearly 2 months to clone and reveg a cutting I took in week 5 of flower
> once.
> 
> ...


I figured once she started theses traits that I was gonna have to let her ride a lil longer.
U think a small flush with Epsom salt would be beneficial? How much should I add to a gal of water?


----------



## stoneslacker (Apr 29, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> I figured once she started theses traits that I was gonna have to let her ride a lil longer.
> U think a small flush with Epsom salt would be beneficial? How much should I add to a gal of water?


Sorry, I've never flushed with epsom just used as a mag supplement before 
I switched to synth Cal/Mag. Using the perlite hempy buckets for my grow I usually 
flush 2-3 times during the flowering cycle, starting at around day 17.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 29, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> My next op is def gonna be a SCROG under the 250. This is my first run with the 250w.
> Anyone familiar with this type of non serrated leaves at the crown?


Looks like revegging to me are you still into 12/12


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 29, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Looks like revegging to me are you still into 12/12


Yea 12/12 from seed at day 82.
She missed about 2 days of light during a move and when she went back under the light [12/12]she responded well to it.


----------



## Enwhysea (Apr 29, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> Yea 12/12 from seed at day 82.
> She missed about 2 days of light during a move and when she went back under the light [12/12]she responded well to it.


Do you always run 12/12 from seed what kind of yields do you get per plant


----------



## SweetestCheeba (Apr 29, 2015)

The last few runs have been 12/12 my first few i vegged for a bit to learn how to train em. i usually get in between 1.5- 2.5 oz from a 12/12 run, depending on how I train them.


----------



## Warriorbuds (May 10, 2015)

Here's my last plant that came out.....RP Skywalker Kush 12\12 "TRUE" from seed...Cheers! You get an ounce a plant in "True" 12\12 FS, your doing well...... 2oz per...your pushing the envelope.....


----------



## psychoholic22 (May 11, 2015)

Well the final count is 2 1/2 z's of some purple sour diesel...
By far my best yet.. now that I know what I'm doing in a dwc setup I'm sure the next will be fat!!!

Sent from my One M8 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## stoneslacker (May 11, 2015)

Getting close. I flushed them yesterday, looking to harvest in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Javadog (May 13, 2015)

SweetestCheeba said:


> My next op is def gonna be a SCROG under the 250. This is my first run with the 250w.
> Anyone familiar with this type of non serrated leaves at the crown?


Right on. 

Stone's work is indeed inspiring. :0)

JD


----------



## chaz Mcspaz (Jun 29, 2015)

What's up 250w growers. So i have been watching this thread for awhile now, and have read almost the whole thing from page one to about 250. I cant find anything on dimmable ballast. I use to use a 250watt for my grows. I would veg for 2 months then scrog in a box that i built. The box was 2x4x7'. It was awesome had an ac unit built in it plugs for everything 6" inline fans and ducting. I switched to a 600watt and still scrog. So its freaking hot and i was thinking of going back to my 250watt cause im not doing production growing anymore, and its FREAKING hot. My 600watt is dimmable. My question is should i break out the 250watt (witch i freaking love use to get around 4oz) or just dim my 600watt. Im wondering about the difference in bulb color. If i dim the 600watt it looks like the bulb puts out more of a red color.


----------



## chaz Mcspaz (Jul 26, 2015)

This is my 250watt hps scrog. I decided to go with the 250watt over the 600watt. Im doing a 3x3 scrog. The strains are miracle og and platinum bubba. They both were vegd for 2 months. They have been in the scrog for about a week now and now its time to flower them. All organic in soil. Not a super soil but im doing teas.


----------



## fellowfelon (Jul 26, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Getting close. I flushed them yesterday, looking to harvest in the next couple weeks.
> View attachment 3416570


Wow dude this is masterful! What did the yield end up to be though?? Did you hit the prestigious gram per watt?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 26, 2015)

chaz Mcspaz said:


> My question is should i break out the 250watt (witch i freaking love use to get around 4oz) or just dim my 600watt. Im wondering about the difference in bulb color. If i dim the 600watt it looks like the bulb puts out more of a red color.


If you can't keep temps in check then yes, by all means go back to the 250W.
Regarding dimming your 600W, you are right to be concerned about bulb color. When you dim any HID bulb below its rated wattage it changes the spectrum it produces, which could be a good or bad thing, depending on several factors. You would need a light spectrum meter to accurately measure what color your 600W is throwing when dimmed, so if that's the way you want to go I highly recommend getting one, although they are NOT cheap.
Personally I would recommend getting one of these 315W Philips MasterColor CDM Elite (Ceramic Discharge Metal-Halide*)* here is a link: *(->**Philips MasterColor 315W CDM Lamps**<-). *(FYI: These CDM lamps require a special digital ballast, so you might want to consider their kit which includes a ballast & bulb for only $200, not a bad price IMHO) CDM/CMH lamps produce the closest spectrum to the mid-day summer sun than ANY other HID lamp, PERIOD! They also produce the highest PAR value & lowest lumen maintenance, so they grow plants faster, larger & more healthy, not to mention they last longer & run cooler than other HID lamps. CMH/CDM lamps produce a spectrum that is optimal for both Veg & Flowering cycles, so there is no need to switch lamps, in fact CMH/CDM lamps simultaneously produce a better blue spectrum than MH & a better red spectrum than HPS, so essentially they are the best of both in one bulb.
I know a 30+ year veteran grower who started using CMH/CDM lamps about 7 years ago, before that he exclusively used two 1000W HPS for flowering. He now uses a combination of this *BEASTLY* *860W Philips CDM lamp*: *(-->Philips 860W CDM Lamp<--) *(this 860W CDM lamp is vertical orientation only, so it requires a vertical hood) + this *Growlite OG Vertical Hood* (one of if not THE best hoods, EVER!)* (-->Growlite OG Vertical Hood<--) *& he also uses a horizontal 600W HPS in a 6" air cooled hood. Both the 860W CDM & the 600W HPS (in their respective hoods) are on a 6FT light rail/mover. As I mentioned, he previously used two 1000W HPS lamps for flowering (2000W +), now he uses approx. 1460W for flowering & he's getting healthier looking plants, faster growth, bigger yields & more resin production. This setup has produced the best results he's ever gotten in 30+ years of growing & he now SWEARS by it, he won't use anything else until something proven better comes along (which could be Plasma Induction, if the price comes down). The first things he noticed after switching to the CMH/CDM lamps were: 1) How much healthier looking his plants were (he said they turned a dark green, almost bluish color & just looked happier & healthier overall) , 2) The increase in resin production (most frost/trichomes he's ever produced in a grow) & 3) Cooler temps (these CMH/CDM lamps do run cooler, so that's another plus).
So, if you have the means/money then just humor me & get the 315W Philips CDM Elite bulb & ballast kit I linked to above (its only $200 & for how well it works, especially in small spaces, its totally worth it, IMHO), just set it up in any reflector/hood you already have (this particular bulb is universal & can be mounted in any position) & within 2-4wks you'll notice your plants looking happier & healthier, mark my words.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 10, 2015)

So the latest grows from y'all look nicely done. I recently found a couple old seeds I got as a present during my very first grow. Kind of a 'Welcome to the Grow' present you could say. The strain is a french Canadian strain, Bubble Gum x FreezeLand and I'm hoping to have a good outdoor grow next year.

I live with someone now so I can't do any indoor grows, if anything changes I'll post it up in here for everyone to see.


My basic set up normally includes:
250 HPS/MH Gullwing lighting set-up w/ ballast
Stim-Root rooting powder
Peat pucks starter plugs
General Organics Brand Fertilizer
Soil Mix 60/20/20 Black Topsoil/Sand/Vermiculite, Gravel at the bottom 2.5cm (1") of the pot to allow for drainage


----------



## Sparadical (Aug 11, 2015)

Check out my journal for my 250w hos grow, it's going great so far...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 11, 2015)

Sparadical said:


> Check out my journal for my 250w hos grow, it's going great so far...


Those look like some nice little gaffers. Here's hoping they grow up to be big strong mommas.


----------



## Sparadical (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks kale,

I hope so too, it's amazing what a small light can produce really!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 11, 2015)

*Let's Play With Magic!*
*A bit o' necromancy should do the trick.*


Forgotten friends who are lost to ages
Rise up, rise up to the foremost pages.
Bring the pics of your current grow
*THIS NECROMANCER WANTS A SHOW!*

​


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 12, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Wow dude this is masterful! What did the yield end up to be though?? Did you hit the prestigious gram per watt?


Thanks mate! Ended up around 0.79g/watt, light wattage only. Total of 252 grams/ 315 watts of light.

@Kalebaiden Good to see you Kale! I have been away for a bit due to circumstances beyond my control. Hope
you are able to get back at it soon.

Have some feminizing projects going right now, I'll post some pics tonight.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 12, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks mate! Ended up around 0.79g/watt, light wattage only. Total of 252 grams/ 315 watts of light.
> 
> @Kalebaiden Good to see you Kale! I have been away for a bit due to circumstances beyond my control. Hope
> you are able to get back at it soon.
> ...


Good to see you Slacky, it's been quite awhile since I've been here. I'll hold you to that offer of pics you made, and 0.79g/watt is really good. 

As a personal request, can you get ahold of any of the other past 250 growers? I'd like to revive this thread with some awesome shows of what a 250 is capable of.


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 12, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks mate! Ended up around 0.79g/watt, light wattage only. Total of 252 grams/ 315 watts of light.
> 
> @Kalebaiden Good to see you Kale! I have been away for a bit due to circumstances beyond my control. Hope
> you are able to get back at it soon.
> ...


Are you counting the measly CFLs in that wattage? Because I feel like they don't count as they do very little anyway! If you ask me if you got 252g under a 250w HPS you hit the 1g/w fair and square!


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 12, 2015)

Kalebaiden said:


> Good to see you Slacky, it's been quite awhile since I've been here. I'll hold you to that offer of pics you made, and 0.79g/watt is really good.
> 
> As a personal request, can you get ahold of any of the other past 250 growers? I'd like to revive this thread with some awesome shows of what a 250 is capable of.


I'm running a 250 grow right now with 3 girls, currently on day 16 of 12/12. Sadly I lost a girl to maleness (twas totally unexpected), so I'm not maxing out the potential of my humble space, but I will post here if I get some pretty flowers.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 12, 2015)

Unlike cocks, plant size doesn't matter to me. If their healthy and ladylike, I wanna see em'. Show me dem titty buds.


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 12, 2015)

fellowfelon said:


> Are you counting the measly CFLs in that wattage? Because I feel like they don't count as they do very little anyway! If you ask me if you got 252g under a 250w HPS you hit the 1g/w fair and square!


Thanks man! I run 2 Kessil 150 LED's that each pull 32w. The cfl's are rarely on due to heat and are more 
for the added white spectrum as they are rated at 6500K.

@Kalebaiden , I think the site change may have caused a mass exodus of former members. I have seen
a few former members in the 600 club.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 12, 2015)

Is @Doobieus or @racerboy71 still around? I noticed we don't have our 250 Club flag kicking around anymore and I think Doobieus might have a copy of it (considering their the creator of it).


----------



## fellowfelon (Aug 12, 2015)

stoneslacker said:


> Thanks man! I run 2 Kessil 150 LED's that each pull 32w. The cfl's are rarely on due to heat and are more
> for the added white spectrum as they are rated at 6500K.
> 
> @Kalebaiden , I think the site change may have caused a mass exodus of former members. I have seen
> a few former members in the 600 club.


Ah, supplementing with LEDs, that's clever. I should get some too.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 12, 2015)

I just realized I have 3 friends on staff here and I don't even know if their still active. When the heck did RiU change everything?


----------



## stoneslacker (Aug 12, 2015)

I've seen racer and a few others in Toke n Talk. I think some just got tired of the 
harassment and trolling.

Some random pics of my past grows.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 12, 2015)

Beautiful, and you mentioned harassment and trolling? This is new news to me. I'm not quite sure how trolls can get past mods/admins but I'm here now and barring any flare ups of my brain fartage, I plan on being here for quite awhile.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 12, 2015)

Here's a link to the Banner rep from @Doobieus


Doobieus said:


> Here are the 3 designs I came up with, I took out the HPS in the first design. Comments and votes welcome !!​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 14, 2015)

From the depths of hell, I say your name, I call upon all that's lame.

I bring the dead and forgotten back, Hey @racerboy71 I've got some snacks!

Now get your ass in here, I know you have a 250 kicking around somewhere.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 9, 2015)

Hello everyone. New to RIU and would love to join the 250w club!
On my second grow, 2 weeks into flower.
I'm on the lookout for strains that produce really nice dense buds under a 250w HPS, any suggestions?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 9, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Hello everyone. New to RIU and would love to join the 250w club!
> On my second grow, 2 weeks into flower.
> I'm on the lookout for strains that produce really nice dense buds under a 250w HPS, any suggestions?
> Thanks in advance!


Check out any of the strains from breeders boutique's Dog you won't be disappointed I would suggest topping the living hell out of it. And a lot of bending and pinching because your light won't penetrate very deep. So you want a wide plant with lots of tops


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 9, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Check out any of the strains from breeders boutique's Dog you won't be disappointed I would suggest topping the living hell out of it. And a lot of bending and pinching because your light won't penetrate very deep. So you want a wide plant with lots of tops


Cheers Enwhysea, not heard of Breeders Boutique before but just had a quick butchers on their site and looks pretty decent! 
My first grow was Trainwreck and harvested 7.5 ounces, which I was well happy with but a lot of the bud was airy and not very dense other than the main tops. I topped 3 times and LST'd like mad but it stretched like a bastard when I switched to 12/12.
This time round I'm growing Hash Bomb by Bomb Seeds, with it being Indica dominant I'm hoping for denser buds. I've topped twice and LST'd it and it's nice and bushy! Also left the 250w metal halide on 10 days into flower to keep the stretch down which has done the trick!
I will be starting a grow journal once I become a proper member and am able to do so for anyone that would like to tag along!


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 10, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers Enwhysea, not heard of Breeders Boutique before but just had a quick butchers on their site and looks pretty decent!
> My first grow was Trainwreck and harvested 7.5 ounces, which I was well happy with but a lot of the bud was airy and not very dense other than the main tops. I topped 3 times and LST'd like mad but it stretched like a bastard when I switched to 12/12.
> This time round I'm growing Hash Bomb by Bomb Seeds, with it being Indica dominant I'm hoping for denser buds. I've topped twice and LST'd it and it's nice and bushy! Also left the 250w metal halide on 10 days into flower to keep the stretch down which has done the trick!
> I will be starting a grow journal once I become a proper member and am able to do so for anyone that would like to tag along!


Welcome to the club my friend and good luck on your grow


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 10, 2015)

C


Enwhysea said:


> Welcome to the club my friend and good luck on your grow


Thanks for the warm welcome! hopefully everything turns out great! You got any journals going at the mo that I could look at?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 10, 2015)

Heres a photo of the Trainwreck I did last time. Pulled 7.5 ounces dry.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 11, 2015)

Joined this site because I have recieved a lot of information from it, which I am so grateful for and wanted to share my knowledge aswell. But in order to post a grow journal I need to recieve likes, 3 people have viewed the last photo I put up, yet no likes. 4 fucking days in and I still can't do a fucking grow journal. Yet when you go to look at a grow journal that you would really like to view, it's by some dick that never finishes the fucking thing. 

Where's all the 250w growers?


----------



## Enwhysea (Sep 11, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Joined this site because I have recieved a lot of information from it, which I am so grateful for and wanted to share my knowledge aswell. But in order to post a grow journal I need to recieve likes, 3 people have viewed the last photo I put up, yet no likes. 4 fucking days in and I still can't do a fucking grow journal. Yet when you go to look at a grow journal that you would really like to view, it's by some dick that never finishes the fucking thing.
> 
> Where's all the 250w growers?


Hope that helped youre better off making a thread for your grow instead of a journal in my opinion and I started with a 250 and moved onto bigger things.


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 12, 2015)

Enwhysea said:


> Hope that helped youre better off making a thread for your grow instead of a journal in my opinion and I started with a 250 and moved onto bigger things.


Cheers mate, that has done the trick! Spat dummy out a bit there but it was doing me head in lol
The 250 is great for me, gives me more than enough for the amount I use. But i would rather have quality than quantity, so I'm going to see how this grow goes and maybe get something bigger in the future. And nice grow mate, what strains ya got and how many plants are in there?


----------



## HolyGhost23 (Sep 12, 2015)

just HPS.. what if your running 250W CXA?


----------



## TheStickMan (Sep 14, 2015)

MY 250w HASH BOMB DWC GROW!
CHECK IT OUT AN LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK! 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/hash-bomb-250w-hps-dwc.883845/#post-11903888


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 29, 2015)

Such a shame this thread is dead! It's threads like this that encouraged me! If anyone out there is unsure whether or not to use a 250, check out my grow and see what can be achieved!


----------



## innerG (Oct 29, 2015)

TheStickMan said:


> Cheers Enwhysea, not heard of Breeders Boutique before but just had a quick butchers on their site and looks pretty decent!
> My first grow was Trainwreck and harvested 7.5 ounces, which I was well happy with but a lot of the bud was airy and not very dense other than the main tops. I topped 3 times and LST'd like mad but it stretched like a bastard when I switched to 12/12.
> This time round I'm growing Hash Bomb by Bomb Seeds, with it being Indica dominant I'm hoping for denser buds. I've topped twice and LST'd it and it's nice and bushy! Also left the 250w metal halide on 10 days into flower to keep the stretch down which has done the trick!
> I will be starting a grow journal once I become a proper member and am able to do so for anyone that would like to tag along!


You should lollipop your plants in the area down where you don't get good light penetration to help focus flower production on the top colas


----------



## hempstead (Oct 30, 2015)

I still use a 250 and still subscribed to this thread.lol 
A 250 is perfect for the personal grower but I do get denser buds under a 400 or 600.
I just picked up a cheap LED and may do a side by side vs a 250.


----------



## TheStickMan (Oct 30, 2015)

hempstead said:


> I still use a 250 and still subscribed to this thread.lol
> A 250 is perfect for the personal grower but I do get denser buds under a 400 or 600.
> I just picked up a cheap LED and may do a side by side vs a 250.


Would love to see that! Let us know if you do


----------



## chaz Mcspaz (Oct 30, 2015)

I rock a 250 watt hps that i got from home depot. I freaking love it. I use it over my 600 watt. I also do a scrog that i built in a 4x2 tent. Still trying to get yields up, but i know with each grow yields are going to go up.
What should i expect from a 250 watt hps at full potential?


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Oct 31, 2015)

Hi guys, can I join the 250W club? 

First time doing a serious grow actually. The beggining was hard, because I think my plant got rootbound and that in turn caused super slow growth (could also be the humidity). Things are starting to pick up from now, really hope that she'll start growing faster, because at this rate I'll be waiting until next year haha.

I keep my light about 30cm above my plant. Can't get any lower than that I'm afraid. At the moment I'm pleased with the 250W, using a dual spectrum bulb by the way.


----------



## hempstead (Oct 31, 2015)

chaz Mcspaz said:


> I rock a 250 watt hps that i got from home depot. I freaking love it. I use it over my 600 watt. I also do a scrog that i built in a 4x2 tent. Still trying to get yields up, but i know with each grow yields are going to go up.
> What should i expect from a 250 watt hps at full potential?


 I bet once you get it down you can get close to a gram per watt in a scrog.


Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> Hi guys, can I join the 250W club?
> 
> First time doing a serious grow actually. The beggining was hard, because I think my plant got rootbound and that in turn caused super slow growth (could also be the humidity). Things are starting to pick up from now, really hope that she'll start growing faster, because at this rate I'll be waiting until next year haha.
> 
> I keep my light about 30cm above my plant. Can't get any lower than that I'm afraid. At the moment I'm pleased with the 250W, using a dual spectrum bulb by the way.


I have an air cooled hood for mine and my plants can get close as 4 inches away. 30cm may be a little too far for flowering plants.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Oct 31, 2015)

I'll try to lower it as much as I can, but for the time being my plant is in early veg. Thank God it's the winter here in POland, I can just let some super cold air into the grow room.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Oct 31, 2015)

Hey guys was really glad to see this post, i'm joining the club next week my 250w will be here in the mail! Heat maintenence is why i held off but i figured since it's the winter now I won't have an issue.

I currently run 1 plant in a 5 gal dwc with cfl's. My first grow was this summer with 168w's and I pulled 3 oz's on an unknown bag seed strain. Bought some Blue Mystic seeds from Nivana(very frosty and good lookin, but very skinny buds, looks like quite a light yeilder, even running 233w now) and am a few weeks from finishing flower on the first one, i'll use the 250w to finish it off(hoping to fatten up my skinny cola's).


----------



## Anon Emaus (Nov 3, 2015)

Got the light all set up, fuck does it burn your eyeballs(I'm use to my CFL's). For anyone currently using CFL's and growing in a space that you can exhaust a little I say don't worry about heat(that was my fear with switching to hps with all the heat talk, of course that's mostly with higher wattage ones). My closet(i keep the door open) stayed exactly the same temperature with the 233w of CFL's as with the 250w HPS and still running a 42w CFL. The only difference is I have a 6" clip fan blowing across the HPS bulb from behind and a 6" clip fan in front then blowing that warm out of the closet door. With the CFL's i just had a fan blowing against the corner of the one wall so that air would circulate around.

It'll be interesting to see how much of a difference it makes in these last couple weeks, if it's significant enough I'll share some before and after pics.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 3, 2015)

Nice to see this thread active again!!


----------



## caveman117 (Nov 3, 2015)

I love my 250 mh. its the first light I ever had and I keep coming back to using it somehow currently its ove my bigger vegging stuff that is waiting for flower.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Nov 4, 2015)

The temps from the HPS are huge compared to cfl's. I didn't believe this could be real, but after the first two minutes of usage I came to know how wrong I was.  I'm hoping that one day I'll eliminate the need for a oscillating fan inside, because it takes a lot of space in my already crowded grow box... but without it, the temperatures in the space of five minutes shot up to 38C!! Damn that's hot, but I scared of hoisting the HPS higher than it already is. Just got myself a humidifier and I'll have to experiment with it and see if that's going to deal with the temps enough to switch of the oscillating fan.

Although I'm looking into building a DIY cooltube... damn that would help.


----------



## TheStickMan (Nov 4, 2015)

Gregor Eisenhorn said:


> The temps from the HPS are huge compared to cfl's. I didn't believe this could be real, but after the first two minutes of usage I came to know how wrong I was.  I'm hoping that one day I'll eliminate the need for a oscillating fan inside, because it takes a lot of space in my already crowded grow box... but without it, the temperatures in the space of five minutes shot up to 38C!! Damn that's hot, but I scared of hoisting the HPS higher than it already is. Just got myself a humidifier and I'll have to experiment with it and see if that's going to deal with the temps enough to switch of the oscillating fan.
> 
> Although I'm looking into building a DIY cooltube... damn that would help.


Have you got any extraction mate?


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Nov 4, 2015)

Definitely, although it's about 64 cfm/130 m3/h... so that could be the problem. Also, my cupboard is just 59x48 and the reflector is huge as well, which probably hinders the ability of the hot air to travel up.


----------



## locoezon (Nov 5, 2015)

<-- New member into 250w club

Currently i'm running a grow with 250w HPS.


----------



## chaz Mcspaz (Nov 16, 2015)

Got a new setup kinda. Same 250watt hps but new tent I'm doing a 4'x2'x60" tall. The middle section is royal purple kush. The one on the right is afghani #1. The left side is agent orange. All were started at different times. There all 3 weeks apart. Using roots organic formula 707, and doing this tea that I make.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Dec 2, 2015)

In case anyone was wondering, spraying your girls with water when a 250Watt HPS is hovering around 25cm above will NOT result in burnt leaves. A lot of people suggest that spraying with lights on could cause such damage, although they never specifie what light they are using. Anyway, 250Watter is good to go.


----------



## locoezon (Dec 11, 2015)

New grow under 250w MH/HPS
Current MH 250w 
Strains Kalashnikova and Pure power Plant

21 days


----------



## Turtlehermit (Jan 20, 2016)

Enwhysea said:


> I would suggest topping the living hell out of it. And a lot of bending and pinching because your light won't penetrate very deep. So you want a wide plant with lots of tops


Do you guys really have to top your plants under the 250watt just to get dense, non fluffy buds? Gosh! that would suck because I hate topping. Not saying I don't, but I don't like to on my best. 

A single cola plant is said to produce fatter more oily buds.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2016)

Well.. my guess would be that if you don't spread them colas out a bit, the lower ones won't get enough light to become proper dense motherfuckers.

Although I'm sure someone here has a journel were there's no topping involved. You could somehow add more lights to thre sides to encourage lower bud growth.

And it also probably depends on how tall your single cola plant is.


----------



## innerG (Jan 20, 2016)

Turtlehermit said:


> Do you guys really have to top your plants under the 250watt just to get dense, non fluffy buds? Gosh! that would suck because I hate topping. Not saying I don't, but I don't like to on my best.
> 
> A single cola plant is said to produce fatter more oily buds.


That's a load. 

Topping lets you get more yield from the same space.


----------



## Turtlehermit (Jan 20, 2016)

I'd prefer to just tie the plants down and let the branches get more attention. Topping is more for space convenience than weight I would think. But, we live and learn.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 20, 2016)

Turtlehermit said:


> Do you guys really have to top your plants under the 250watt just to get dense, non fluffy buds? Gosh! that would suck because I hate topping. Not saying I don't, but I don't like to on my best.
> 
> A single cola plant is said to produce fatter more oily buds.


I'd say it is strain dependant, but topping is always going to win. You're never going to grow one 9ounce solid cola under a 250 lol
Get your scissors out pal.


----------



## Turtlehermit (Jan 20, 2016)

IMHO and only my opinion I believe it doesn't really make a difference in terms of yield, its seems to be a matter of a bunch of small buds as opposed to fewer larger buds, and lets face it the big ol juicy buds always seem more desirable. Just my .02


----------



## innerG (Jan 20, 2016)

Turtlehermit said:


> IMHO and only my opinion I believe it doesn't really make a difference in terms of yield, its seems to be a matter of a bunch of small buds as opposed to fewer larger buds, and lets face it the big ol juicy buds always seem more desirable. Just my .02


Well all of my experience is the absolute opposite. 

You will always get a noticeably better yield with a topped/fimmed plant vs. a single cola. Having multiple tops lets you pack the canopy like you never can with single plants. If you lollipop the larf off of the bottoms, you can get a dense even canopy and get far more from your light.


----------



## Turtlehermit (Jan 20, 2016)

Hm would a good brand grow bulb help with the light penetration for the 250 like an Agromax or Gavita Pro. I'd love to finally give my hydrofarm sunburst some attention and I mostly deal with sativas :U 
Dense buds are obviously possible with it right? Because I wouldn't think buds would turn out airy and light always otherwise ppl wouldn't be growing with just 250 watts.


----------



## Turtlehermit (Jan 22, 2016)

When I bought my 250 Hydrofarm I was liken the idea of low stress training and keeping the plants a bush, knowing it is a light for small plants and not large. I wanted a micro grow. I've so far made one go with the light that turned into an attempt, because I pulled my only girl early due to circumstance. Had two but one of my indica bagseeds turned herm on me. I do love tossing beans outdoors though. 

So anyways, I got a AgroMax 250w Metal Halide - 6500K Ultra Blue Daylight Spectrum Lamp

and their HPS bulb as well, from the HTG supply and I'm wondering if this bulb will make the difference come a harvest under it. I was bugging between it and the Philips Master Son-T Pia Plus 250w - Bloom and I went with what HTG had to offer.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 22, 2016)

Turtlehermit said:


> IMHO and only my opinion I believe it doesn't really make a difference in terms of yield, its seems to be a matter of a bunch of small buds as opposed to fewer larger buds, and lets face it the big ol juicy buds always seem more desirable. Just my .02


https://www.rollitup.org/t/hash-bomb-week-by-week-photos.894928/
Check the link. 250W grow. Metal Halide for veg, HPS for flower. 10 ounce dry. 8 ounce cured. All solid buds, sold the lot straight away after giving a sample, with incredible feedback, one person said it was the best he'd ever vaped. Another said it was the smoothest smoke they'd had. I'm left with about a quart of shake and smaller buds from the jars that I'm keeping to myself.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 23, 2016)

Just thought I'd share, got my first 250w and first scrog going(topped at 5th set of leaves & heavy LST prior to droppin on the scrog net). Dina Fem Original Amnesia, startin week 5, 5 gal dwc, Flora Nova bloom and Hydrogaurd start to end. Everything has gone great, very stable.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 23, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Just thought I'd share, got my first 250w and first scrog going(heavy LST prior to droppin on the scrog net). Dina Fem Original Amnesia, startin week 5, 5 gal dwc, Flora Nova bloom and Hydrogaurd start to end. Everything has gone great, very stable.


Looks great! Whats the flowering time on the Amnesia, 12 week?


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Looks great! Whats the flowering time on the Amnesia, 12 week?


Dina Fem lists 65 days, so little over 9 weeks, hopefully thats on par. I think you may be thinking on Amnesia Haze which is a 12 weeker. I actually got this as a freebie, prior to this I lost a baby to some fuckin vigorous unstoppable root rot so I was scared to try one of my paid seeds next so thru in this freebie. After researching her though I'm pretty excited for this strain.


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 23, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Dina Fem lists 65 days, so little over 9 weeks, hopefully thats on par. I think you may be thinking on Amnesia Haze which is a 12 weeker. I actually got this as a freebie, prior to this I lost a baby to some fuckin vigorous unstoppable root rot so I was scared to try one of my paid seeds next so thru in this freebie. After researching her though I'm pretty excited for this strain.


Yes mate, I was thinking of Amnesia Haze! And I hope I never have any problems with root rot, it is always there in the back of my mind! Do you have a grow journal or thread pal? You should deffo get one up if not.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 23, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yes mate, I was thinking of Amnesia Haze! And I hope I never have any problems with root rot, it is always there in the back of my mind! Do you have a grow journal or thread pal? You should deffo get one up if not.


I hope not either, i wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy! I had a little experience with it earlier last year which prompted me to begin Hydroguard and it treated it and hadn't seen it again. But then in November I started a Pineapple Express and i fought that shit for like 2-3 weeks with everything, hydrogen peroxide, sm90, consistent cold water temps and at times it would all be gone and then next day it'd be insane. In the end i realized that my buckets drain tube had gunky shit all in it that i never properly cleaned out and I think that's where it lived and continued to bring it back. Live and learn though, now I know to really clean that tube out, at least it didn't happen halfway thru a grow.

Nah I've been thinkin about it for awhile, I'm extremely excited about this grow so I think I'll get one up here soon. I'll def let you know, your hash bomb thread made me so excited to grow with my new 250w since we both run dwc setup, i was previously just using CFL's with no plant training. Had pulled a consistent 3 oz in approx 3 months on my first two grows, hoping to at least double that yeild now!


----------



## locoezon (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 25, 2016)

TheStickMan said:


> Yes mate, I was thinking of Amnesia Haze! And I hope I never have any problems with root rot, it is always there in the back of my mind! Do you have a grow journal or thread pal? You should deffo get one up if not.


Finally did it, journal is up! http://rollitup.org/t/1-plant-dwc-scrog.897377/
Jump on in and let me know what you think, even if you have negative feedback I'd love to know and improve.


----------



## locoezon (Jan 26, 2016)

5th week into flowering under 250w HPS
Five minutes before lighting turns on ...


----------



## TheStickMan (Jan 29, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> I hope not either, i wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy! I had a little experience with it earlier last year which prompted me to begin Hydroguard and it treated it and hadn't seen it again. But then in November I started a Pineapple Express and i fought that shit for like 2-3 weeks with everything, hydrogen peroxide, sm90, consistent cold water temps and at times it would all be gone and then next day it'd be insane. In the end i realized that my buckets drain tube had gunky shit all in it that i never properly cleaned out and I think that's where it lived and continued to bring it back. Live and learn though, now I know to really clean that tube out, at least it didn't happen halfway thru a grow.
> 
> Nah I've been thinkin about it for awhile, I'm extremely excited about this grow so I think I'll get one up here soon. I'll def let you know, your hash bomb thread made me so excited to grow with my new 250w since we both run dwc setup, i was previously just using CFL's with no plant training. Had pulled a consistent 3 oz in approx 3 months on my first two grows, hoping to at least double that yeild now!


Glad my grow excited you, I was really pleased with it! I'm still using the 250w metal halide for veg, but flowering with a 400w this time in a bigger tent, I'm posting pics on the same Hash Bomb thread if you wanna see it. You will easily double yields and more! Good luck!


----------



## KAPTNKUSH (Jan 29, 2016)

My first time/experiment ghetto closet grow(and yes that's tin foil)  started Jan 1st, just switched to 12/12 last night, using 2 150w hps so I figured I'd post on here since it's close to 250, seeing a lot of nice results from people, giving me more hope on my babies


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 30, 2016)

Fellow 250w'ers, need help on getting some bulbs. Where and what brand do you guys get your 250w bulbs, I want an MH and an HPS?


----------



## locoezon (Jan 30, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Fellow 250w'ers, need help on getting some bulbs. Where and what brand do you guys get your 250w bulbs, I want an MH and an HPS?


Hello... 
I'm using PowerPlant MH 250w and Sylvania SHP-TS Growlux 250w (HPS)


----------



## jensen71 (Jan 31, 2016)

Started off with 400w mh ultra blue 10000K and it was just too hot for my small space and brown slime algae ran rampant until I lowered the temp with a 250w mh ultra blue 7500K. The gorilla glue FLOURISHED in vege and when I switched over to blooming with a 250hps, the gorilla glue budded up really nice and so quick that it had me fooled on the color of the trichromes. They're still oozing out clear trichomes so itll probably be another few weeks until flush and harvest for the gorilla glue. The training day strain, I should have LSTd early in flower because it just clustered up on 4 main branches. So now its layered at the low level with new popcorn nug flowers. They're developing into solid hard nugs, so I tied down the large colas to the exterior ring of the dwc bucket and moved some of the branches that were stretching to the middle so that they could soak up more light. I dunno, i'm tempted to switch over to my 600w hps but figure I may as well be cautious since both strains have similar flowering times. Party on!


----------



## jensen71 (Jan 31, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Finally did it, journal is up! http://rollitup.org/t/1-plant-dwc-scrog.897377/
> Jump on in and let me know what you think, even if you have negative feedback I'd love to know and improve.


I used Heisenberg Tea to get rid of brown slime algae that causes root rot and replace with recharge in bloom. Recharge is a lot easier to handle and mix compared to having to use 5 ingredients and RO water compared to 1 ingredient and RO water and my roots turned out so white and clean.


----------



## Anon Emaus (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks for the replies @locoezon & @jensen71 

Where do you guys buy your bulbs from? website?


----------



## jensen71 (Jan 31, 2016)

Anon Emaus said:


> Thanks for the replies @locoezon & @jensen71
> 
> Where do you guys buy your bulbs from? website?


Got both 250w MH and HPS via EBAY best offer (18 and 12 plus free shipping) from http://www.ebay.com/usr/thehydrosource?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


----------



## jensen71 (Feb 1, 2016)

jensen71 said:


> Got both 250w MH and HPS via EBAY best offer (18 and 12 plus free shipping) from http://www.ebay.com/usr/thehydrosource?_trksid=p2047675.l2559


Oh and I'm operating in a 2x3x7 foot grow space, DWC, 3 gorilla glues in 2 gallon pots, and 1 training day in a 7 gallon bucket. The Glue is about 5 ft tall and the training day is about 4.5 feet tall. 2 more weeks of overdrive and monitoring trichromes and then 1 week to flush I'm hoping.


----------



## locoezon (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 1, 2016)

jensen71 said:


> Oh and I'm operating in a 2x3x7 foot grow space, DWC, 3 gorilla glues in 2 gallon pots, and 1 training day in a 7 gallon bucket. The Glue is about 5 ft tall and the training day is about 4.5 feet tall. 2 more weeks of overdrive and monitoring trichromes and then 1 week to flush I'm hoping.


Thanks again for info on lights. Do you have a grow journal? I run dwc as well, would love to see what you're doing.


----------



## locoezon (Feb 10, 2016)

*Ppp*, _4x Clones_ 






*Ppp *"Mother" Plant _Bud Shot_ 






*Kalashnikova* mostly Sativa pheno _Bud shot_


----------



## KAPTNKUSH (Feb 16, 2016)

Here's an update, 2 weeks into flower and there 5 out of 5 are females


----------



## locoezon (Feb 22, 2016)

*Ppp* 
bud shot 9 week flow


----------



## Anon Emaus (Feb 22, 2016)

locoezon said:


> *Ppp*
> bud shot 9 week flow


Hell yeahhh!! Nice man!


----------



## TheStickMan (Feb 22, 2016)

locoezon said:


> *Ppp*
> bud shot 9 week flow


Looks gorgeous, some fantastic colours going off!


----------



## locoezon (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## KAPTNKUSH (Mar 3, 2016)

locoezon said:


>


Off a 250? That's crazy


----------



## TassieConvict (Mar 26, 2016)

After flicking through this thread im keen to dig out my old 250w hps and get that back into action... Last time i grew in a 60cm x 60cm x 110cm box, i wouldnt mind going a little larger in the footprint this time around... Whats the largest effective footprint (length x width) you guys would recommend for under a 250w?

Cheers


----------



## carla flora (Mar 28, 2016)

bongsley86 said:


> So yeah I meant to post these pics about a month ago but I have been busy doing other stuff. Mainly smoking the best weed in town like it is going out of style. Total weight was a little over 3.5 ounces, off one plant!! I gave 10 grams to my old man but other than that I didn't part with any. On to the details
> Ak-47
> Vegged for 120 day(for real) Under 250 watt MH using fox farm Grow big, and this other shit called Dark Energy
> Flowered for 47 days with 250 watt HPS. Using ff tiger bloom, and organic super tea (great shit).
> ...


They are awesome.
I am a newbie just getting stuff in mail in next week. Seeing your work gives me faith I can do this. I had to build on budget do you think this will work before I build it.
3x3x5 box
I cant afford the exhaust the say but found 6in inline max 250cfm getting controller were I cam make adjustments. Thats the only thing holding me up.
if you think this would work I will get started picking up rest of supplies at lowes.


----------



## carla flora (Mar 28, 2016)

bongsley86 said:


> So yeah I meant to post these pics about a month ago but I have been busy doing other stuff. Mainly smoking the best weed in town like it is going out of style. Total weight was a little over 3.5 ounces, off one plant!! I gave 10 grams to my old man but other than that I didn't part with any. On to the details
> Ak-47
> Vegged for 120 day(for real) Under 250 watt MH using fox farm Grow big, and this other shit called Dark Energy
> Flowered for 47 days with 250 watt HPS. Using ff tiger bloom, and organic super tea (great shit).
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Turtlehermit (Apr 22, 2016)

This lady was grown under a 250 watt ball Agromax Metal Halide most her life. I call her Donald Trump Makes America Great Again.


----------



## Gregor Eisenhorn (Apr 22, 2016)

Good to see this thread back online, nice girl! I'm currently flowering, so I might post a picture later.


----------



## SamirK (Apr 22, 2016)

Pineapple chunk & white widow
First grow


----------



## Cyrus420 (Apr 22, 2016)

Second Grow.

In the back left Joy, bag-seed from a sack of mid that smelled nice and skunky.

In the back right, Leah, she came from outside. Found her striving to grow amidst a bunch of succulents (from a seed I tossed casually aside while rolling up.)

In the front, Sunny, a little Lemon Kush plant for my bae and non-sharing stash. 

Sitting in Ocean Forest with light amounts of nutes added in.


----------



## locoezon (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## justperception (Mar 1, 2017)

If you had energy for free, would you run 24h during veg?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 5, 2017)

I probably would. :0)


----------



## justperception (Mar 10, 2017)

Hey guys,
here we have white widow, 2 weeks old, 250w mh




http://imgur.com/a/e0WLo
What is going on with the plant in bottom right?


----------



## Javadog (Mar 13, 2017)

Well, it just might be very healthy....very new growth is typically
a lighter green and as that occurs where it does....let it grow out a
bit and see. 

Good luck.

(otherwise: Is it heavy? ;0)


----------



## CEEJR (Mar 14, 2017)

Any recomendations for a 250 digital ballast that doesn't emit RFI? Just got a call fro the cable company yesterday stating they have pinpointed the source of my neighborhoods cable issues to my house where I am using 2 250 watt ballast's from HTG supply and they want to come out and have a look . AM radio test confirmed a huge amount of RFI coming from the ballasts, sure am glad it's now legal here or I would be shitting a brick.


----------



## justperception (Mar 24, 2017)

A little update,
White widow, about 4 weeks old, hesi nutrients, 250 mh on *24h*
Growing nice and bushy no?


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 24, 2017)

justperception said:


> A little update,
> White widow, about 4 weeks old, hesi nutrients, 250 mh on *24h*
> Growing nice and bushy no?
> View attachment 3912516 View attachment 3912516 View attachment 3912517


try 18/6. let em rest a little. bush indeed!


----------



## Oneirogen (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi Guys, First time poster in this thread. I just recently bought a 250Watt Hps with a kit and a DR60 secret jardin tent. 
All i've done before is closet grow with a 150watt hps, so now im getting a bit more serious and invested in this kit.

I could use some advice before I start, firstly I wonder about the lights off period, smell aside, can I leave the inline fan off, and instead just keep a PC fan blowing in some fresh air?

And secondly, I seem to have a bit off problem with heat in this little tent, not sure how it will be once there is plants inside, but i get around 86F 10inches from the lamp. I guess I can always solve it by simply keeping the plants further from the lamp, but sacrifice lumens and yields. Or is this ok temps at 10inches, with a regular reflector? 


Since the tent is quite small, it is impossible to have the Filter =>Inline fan=>Ducting out, in a straight line, it comes out at 74cm total length, and the tent is 60cm so. The solution was cutting the Ducting at 30% length, taking that piece and connecting the Filter to the inline fan, then placing the filter on 1 side of the tent, and the inline fan on the adjacent side, then rest of the ducting from the inline fan and out the top. Creating an L shape with the Filter and the Inline fan. Is the 2 90degrees bends decreasing my inline fan far too much, to the point that it cant manage get the heat out fast enough? The strength of the Inline fan is 280cfm.


----------



## past times (Jun 8, 2017)

Oneirogen said:


> Hi Guys, First time poster in this thread. I just recently bought a 250Watt Hps with a kit and a DR60 secret jardin tent.
> All i've done before is closet grow with a 150watt hps, so now im getting a bit more serious and invested in this kit.
> 
> I could use some advice before I start, firstly I wonder about the lights off period, smell aside, can I leave the inline fan off, and instead just keep a PC fan blowing in some fresh air?
> ...


I always keep my carbon scrubbing fan on at least a little during lights off. Towards the middle end of flower when things start stinking, I keep it on all the time. As the plants fill in to he tent, the temps will probably go up more (less air flow). I have found that to do it best, with any HPS size in a tent, you need a air cooled light. One way is an inline fan pulling air in from outside, past the light, then back outside. This air wont be stinky, but also does not circulate air in the tent. YOu need a seperate fan with carbon exhaust in this setup (So 2 fans system). A one fan system would pull air air from inside the tent, through the bulb, then pushed through a carbon scrubber outside the tent (Or carbon scrubber inside the tent getting air pulled through it, then past the light, then out the tent). This single fan set up relies on passive air intake. Which is best to come in near the ground so the fresh air gets pulled past the plants. This make sense?


----------



## Oneirogen (Jun 8, 2017)

past times said:


> I always keep my carbon scrubbing fan on at least a little during lights off. Towards the middle end of flower when things start stinking, I keep it on all the time. As the plants fill in to he tent, the temps will probably go up more (less air flow). I have found that to do it best, with any HPS size in a tent, you need a air cooled light. One way is an inline fan pulling air in from outside, past the light, then back outside. This air wont be stinky, but also does not circulate air in the tent. YOu need a seperate fan with carbon exhaust in this setup (So 2 fans system). A one fan system would pull air air from inside the tent, through the bulb, then pushed through a carbon scrubber outside the tent (Or carbon scrubber inside the tent getting air pulled through it, then past the light, then out the tent). This single fan set up relies on passive air intake. Which is best to come in near the ground so the fresh air gets pulled past the plants. This make sense?



Keeping the inline fan on all that time would be very annoying soundwise, I dont have a controller for the fan. It does have 2 speeds, but in order to change speed i need to unscrew the top with 2 screws and rewire inside, this is not something you wanna do every day. But I guess I'll have to keep it on during night also the last weeks If the plants start to smell too much.

I thought that if there are plants there is more surface to absorb heat, and also more cold air touches surfaces on the way up and through the ventilation. Kinda like a computer heat sink, if it was only 1 big solid block it would trap heat rather then dissipate, but since the heat sink has so much surface area it absorbs easily the heat.

This is far too small grow and small tent to have 2 intakes and exhausts I think. But I have already a cool tube coming my way, and I will be sending back my reflector. I think I can make it work after all, doing some thinking and calculations, I might actually comfortably fit the filter, inline fan and venting inside the tent. Due to bends in that small area I might sacrifice 4-6inches of height. But then It got me thinking, I probably can move the cooltube closer 4-6" so its a plus minus, I should still have approximately 1meter height for the plant.


----------



## paddy510 (Jul 31, 2017)

a few pics to bump the thread up
KC brains Afghan Special male over a KandyKush female
then recrossed with the same Afghan male again
then put a male and female from that cross together and got these seeds.
got 8 females so its a bit crowded in there


----------



## Javadog (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice work for a small cab there.


----------



## paddy510 (Jun 1, 2018)

not much happening in the 250w world anymore?
only just ran out of last years gear about a month ago

im just starting this years grow. a bit late due to a long summer.
2 days nothing yet lol


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm somewhat shocked that the last post here was June 1st 2018 and then there were no follow up posts.

I've been out of the growing circuit for the last few years and I just brought my 250w out of storage. 

Nothing is set up yet but I plan on growing some winter plants once I decide on the strains I want.

So let me be the first old clubbie to welcome you all back to the thread. Let's see what you can do with your 250s!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 26, 2019)

As a side note, our banners seems to be absent. Does anyone know where about the 250w club banners are? 

Last seen in my signature (now missing), previous to that there were a few selections posted somewhere in this thread.


----------



## klmmicro (Oct 27, 2019)

Just set up my 250W MH for my 2'x2' grow case. It is wired with a starter so I can run HPS, but will have to pick up a bulb for that. The little system was stuffed in a box and we found it while cleaning up our garage.

It has been packed away for a few years...the bulb is dated 11-Feb-2009 

Have not determined what will be growing under it. Harvesting the OG and will toss my peppers under it while I figure it out.


----------



## NCBMORE (Nov 8, 2019)

You kinda got me excited. I am away doing contracting work, so I haven't had a chance to grow for a while. The last grows I did was on my Terrace. However before I left, I had a plant under my 110w cfl tubes in veg. My wife finished under the 250w hps. I was home last month for vacation to finally try the bud she harvested last April. She didba fantastic job with the light. We just moved so everything is in storage. When I finish my contract I will be back. Looking for a corner in our apartment where I can set up again. I have a huge bank of stuff waiting to flourish in the fridge. I will keep checking in though on your post. Have fun with the grow!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 10, 2019)

I examined and tried my old light set up (250w electronic ballast, 250w MH bulb, 250w HPS bulb, gullwing reflector)

I tried each bulb and everything still works so I ordered my first round of seeds. It's winter here so let's hope they're packaged well.

After everything was checked over, I wanted to check the makers of my bulbs and they don't seem to have any makers marks on them aside from a tiny stamp near the base saying either 250 HPS or 250 MH.

I also noted tiny (possible) cracks, one per bulb. The lights work so I don't know if I should be concerned.

I found possible replacement 250 HPS bulbs easily enough but finding the 250 MH light was an absolute pain in the butt.

Attached are the best phone camera pics I could take. If anyone can give me a hint who makes these bulbs, if the (micro crack?) should be of concern or if you have suggestions on where to get good quality replacement bulbs (not the ones that are $100 a bulb) all advice or thoughts would be welcome.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 11, 2019)

I tried to buy replacement 250 MH bulbs....


----------



## Kalebaiden (Dec 2, 2019)

Whelp, I now own a Vivosun grow tent, an air cooled reflector hood (type S male horticulture cord), spidermite spray, new 250w MH bulbs, promix soil, pearlite, vermiculite, peat pucks and 10 beautiful Nirvana Blue Mystic seeds.

I still have my original 250w gullwing reflector and ballast, more plant pots than I'll ever need and my Cervantes bible.

Still waiting on my General Organics ferts, bat guano, 250w ballast (type S female plug), pH up/down and test kit w/pH tester.

Still need a carbon filter for exhaust, a hepa filter for intake and a quiet inline fan.

Considering everything I've learned over the years, I'm hoping this grow will be my finest yet and this time around I don't have to hide anything, I have the money to do things right and if I can keep the humidity right, the temps down and the pests at bay I think I'm gonna be in the sweet spot.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Dec 14, 2019)

After a hellish wait, the ballast that has traveled through 7 states, customs package invasion and 2 provinces has finally arrived.

I hooked up a bulb to the air cooled hood, plugged the hood into the ballast to try it out and everything worked wonderfully.

My pH up and down arrived along with my pH meter and the bat guano.

The last 2 packages I'm missing are my general organics Go Box (full nute line), carbon filter and my inline fan (amazon kit).

My Blue Mystic memories are going to be realized and repeated. I'm counting down the days until I can do this strain the justice it deserves!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Dec 16, 2019)

Just got my inline fan and carbon filter today.

Holy fuck, I think went overboard by ordering a 6 inch fan and filter. The openings are 6 inch but there's another 4 inches of filter past the opening and the damn thing has to be 16 inches long AND it's heavy!

The inline fan is over kill too! It's not super noosy but it can be revved up to a small jet engime sound. I was a foot away when I turned it on and it tried to suck the shirt of me!

I have a tiny tent, large light hood, huge filter and big fan.....for my massively tiny 250w light.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Dec 18, 2019)

Just picked up 2x 6", 8' aluminum ducting.

My nutes showed up yesterday.

I realized I don't have a fan for air movement.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Dec 19, 2019)

Is there anything else y'all can see that I'm missing?


----------



## maccc2019 (Jan 6, 2020)

Good to see this thread come alive again. done plenty of 250w grows in the past, but been moving around too much last couple of years/ Now ive my own place for a bit i decided to get some kit together again im running a DR80, four plants.


----------



## RollingDope708 (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm planning to start my garden backup this year since they finally made everything legal. I want to know is it necessary to have a AC cool for a 250w for a 2x4x5 tent? I ask because I plan to supplement with CFLs for side lighting. 

Btw I have a carbon filter and inline fan with a speed control.


----------



## maccc2019 (Jan 31, 2020)

View attachment 4453442View attachment 4453442View attachment 44534425 weeks into flower, Gorilla Glue #4 ... shes a hungry strain, the burst of grow in the first two weeks of flower was amazing.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jan 31, 2020)

maccc2019 said:


> View attachment 4453442View attachment 4453442View attachment 44534425 weeks into flower, Gorilla Glue #4 ... shes a hungry strain, the burst of grow in the first two weeks of flower was amazing.


Those pictures are absolutly, fucking gorgeous.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jan 31, 2020)

RollingDope708 said:


> I'm planning to start my garden backup this year since they finally made everything legal. I want to know is it necessary to have a AC cool for a 250w for a 2x4x5 tent? I ask because I plan to supplement with CFLs for side lighting.
> 
> Btw I have a carbon filter and inline fan with a speed control.


I wouldn't think so. A 250w closet grow got into the 80's (26 C) that was with near passive air flow and a vent hole.

To be fair that was a bad idea. Using an inline fan should fix that.


----------



## maccc2019 (Feb 1, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Those pictures are absolutly, fucking gorgeous.


Cheers man, thought id upload them big to give some close up viewing ability... haha counting down the days to harvest  Gonna be glued to the couch.


----------



## Kalebaiden (May 26, 2020)

Guess who's back in the house?
Seeds click clackin' around.

Blue Mystic babies, this is weird but I'm hoping for three girls and one boy. 

Good bye high seed prices, hello permanent supply.


----------



## maccc2019 (May 26, 2020)

Nice...new life..
Im waiting for some royal orange seeds to come in the post, the last from flying Dutchman apparently they are no more.
( The company,) taken over by Sensi Seeds. Grew this strain for 10 yrs, never found anything as good, since..
Here's some more pics of the gorilla glue harvested day 67. ..250w HPS, this perticular pheno had some purple happening.. cured to a tasty smooth smoke. This GG4 strain I'm replacing with the Royal Orange, I also have some Green Crack coming along nicely at week 9flower... a keeper.


----------



## Kalebaiden (May 26, 2020)

Those look like delightful buds.

If the seeds are the last of the last you can get, you might want to do what I'm doing and build a supply.

Great way to ruin a grow space if you aren't fastidiously anal about cleaning but we gotta do what we gotta do to ensure our favorite strains survive.

When I picked up my seeds, I also looked for regular Kaya Gold's with zero luck. I found autos and feminized but those are great for growers, not so good for breeders.

Now I wish I could have kept my Kaya Gold lineage going.


----------



## maccc2019 (May 28, 2020)

Thanks, I tend to steer clear of autos, feminised too, I am a believer that regular seeds are king.. but I'm old school, & that was all there used to be in the good old days, doesn't mean I'm right.
My precious arrived in the post... 
fasten your seatbelts.. haha.. the last batch I bought must have been old (er) stock coz not one sprouted. Fingers crossed this time.. if you can get your hands on this strain I guarantee you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Kalebaiden (May 29, 2020)

I don't mind being one of the few that still use a 250w grow set up but it baffles me why more aren't using a 250.

It's power consumption friendly, it produces great smokables and it's a small footprint for set up.


----------



## Kalebaiden (May 30, 2020)

Day 3

The waiting game.....

4 out of 4 beans popped. I didn't wait for the tails to fully come out, I put them in the ground as soon as I seen the shell pop and the tail start to get exposed.

So it's been 3 days since then.





They're in a humidity dome with a light directly over top. I want them to sprout so bad....they even have names.




If anyone needs me, I'll be smoking and pacing and waiting for the babies to move towards the light.

I trust they will make it but the when is killing me.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 1, 2020)

Day 5 of waiting....


Still waiting....no sign of breaking surface....I might die from anticipation.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 2, 2020)

Day 6...

No signs of breaking the soil.....did I plant too early?

Did gremlins eat the seeds? 

Did I eat the seeds when I was high?

Only the shadow knows......


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 3, 2020)

Day 7...

My soul is hanging in limbo...
None of the seeds have broken the surface yet...





I'll give them 7 more days before I scrap the whole lot and try again.


----------



## maccc2019 (Jun 4, 2020)

Know your feelings ..im waiting for a few to pop too, another old batch i reckon, this time i might try & crack the shells after 5 days of no show. Meanwhile i have some Green Crack just about ready to harvest, maybe this weekend......i will show you some pics of that. 
Love my 250watters ..hahaha.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 5, 2020)

Day 9.....

My heart is breaking because I think they are dead....

5 days until I call these ones stillborn and start over.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 10, 2020)

Today is day 14....the day I said I was going to dissect the peat pods and see what happened to the seeds.

I don't know why they didn't sprout, all the beans pop's so it could be drowning or some other reason.

I'm going to drop a quick note in the help forum and ask for thoughts before I open the pods.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 12, 2020)

I dug out two seeds, white paste was oozing out of one and the second seemed to be stalled with an exposed tap root so I left it alone.

I'm determined to produce a mated pair of plants this year so I tried starting another batch.

I'm not naming them, only two have their taproots out so far.

I could use some thoughts though.

I usually use peat pucks to go from seed to sprout but I do have all sorts of options available to me.

I can do;

Peat puck
Self made medium mixture (vermiculite, pearlite, organic soil or any combination)

I could use a Jiffy humidity dome or no dome. Solo cups, 6 pack plant starting trays or small plant pots.

Bottle water, distilled water or mineralized tap water.

What have you used? I know I have gotten good results from all methods but after my latest fail, I would like some thoughts to help me out.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 12, 2020)

I just checked the humidity dome and I noticed some green peeking out.




There should be 3 all together in there. This is the one I tore open to check and carefully reburied.

I don't know if the other two are dead or just stalled.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 14, 2020)

We have lift off!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 15, 2020)

*edit*

These last two plants are started from the second round of seeds I germinated. The humidity dome plant (hint of green) is stalled in the same position as the picture.

The two sprouts from batch #2 have no names yet.

Second Blue Mystic is heading up to bat.

Welcome to the world, little plant. Hope you grow fat and strong.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 16, 2020)

Update

Let's start off with a positive, batch#2, plant #1 is doing well.



Moving on to slightly worse is batch #2, plant #2.

This one is starting off with only one baby leaf.



Now for the sadness...

Batch #1's only plant to show any sign of life is turning white. It never fully broke the surface either.



So out of 10 seeds (Nirvana Blue Mystic reg) sold by Seeds man, there was only one viable seed.

I ordered new seeds from another site because I finally found Kaya Gold regs. Hopefully those will be better quality.


----------



## BMWEATER (Jun 17, 2020)

This is a cool thread didn’t know people were still using 250 HPS. I remember there used to be a good grower that posted all the time using his 150 hps. At the end of the day a good grower can grow under any light and produce dank


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 17, 2020)

I need a name for this baby. Batch #2 Plant #1 just doesn't have a nice ring to it.



I also need a name for Batch # Plant #2. It might have started out as a mutation but it looks like the kid might grow normally after all.



As for the tray plant.....some peeks it looks green, other looks seem white.....

What do you think?



Now that I see it in the photo... I'm fairly certain I'm photographing a plant corpse.

Thoughts?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 20, 2020)

Day 11


Batch #2 Plant 1

I'm digging the node spacing. Slight leaf deformation.


Batch #2 Plant 1

If you look close, you can see the start of the third set of leaves.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Day 9


Batch 2, Plant 2

Slower growth, Possible mutation.


Batch #2 Plant 2

Looks like it only grows half a plant.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jun 25, 2020)

After a year of waiting, I finally have my grow tent set up for the first time.

It's a Vivosun 2x4x5 with an 8" inline fan and an 8" carbon filter on intake.

This won't be it's final location but for now it's fine.

I still need an AC unit since the temp seems to have stabilized at 35.7 °C and it looks like I'll need a humidifier as well.

I wanted to set this up for so long. Now I have it but it really should be inside instead of on the deck.

The light is a 250 MH in an air cooled hood. I have a second 250w fixture attached to a gullwing reflector I might add later on.

This entire set up is temporary. I just wanted to see how it looked.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 1, 2020)

My porch now has 3 new outlets, an AC for temp control and it's wired properly.

No more trying to grow in [email protected]°C temperatures!

I'm using the General Organics GO Box line of nutrients in my amended soil grow. 

I'm using Jiffy Hydro Nutrients in my Hydro grow. (Don't be mad at the shitty nutrients)

My plants are Nirvana Blue Mystic photoperiod.

Also, I would love to see everyones 250w grow. Even if you've moved on to bigger light set ups, if you still have a 250 kicking around, fire that baby up and let's have a grow-off!

Challenge issued!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 1, 2020)

I still have to seal the AC unit but I'm running my temperature test right now and if everything looks good by tonight, I'll install the plants and away we grow!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 2, 2020)

I got a package in the mail today!

I've never been a fan of feminized seeds but freebies are free.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 3, 2020)

Update day!

The McPlantersons, ___(insert new name)___ & Mutey

Both plants are going through some sort of thing.

No idea what's going on but neither one looks fantastic.

The soil grow was transplanted 2 days ago. The leaves look odd to me and it's growth has slowed down. I also watered it yesterday with straight pH'd distilled water since the soil mix is fresh and should have alot of natural nutrients in it.

I did previously feed it with pH'd General Organics line of nutes(early veg, using the chart)

It still looks like ass.







Then we take a look at Mutey....

Mutey was a Blue Mystic that only grew one Colyledon leaf, then only a single sun leaf. It's since moved on to the standard pair of leaves bit it too is in rough shape.

The growing medium is a Jiffy Hydro set up and unfortunately, the only Hydro nutrients available are the Jiffy Hydro brand.

Mutey was fed with a new water change two days ago and I see mute burn on a couple leaf tips. The colour is off as well so I'm assuming in addition to nute burn, there's probably a pH lockout as well.



Both plants have discoloured leaves with one plant looking "down" and the other looking "stressed".

No idea what to do or how to fix it so I guess I'll just leave them and let them tell me what's wrong. It's been a hot minute since I had to speak/understand plant but how hard can it be to pick up the language again.


----------



## fandango (Jul 5, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Day 11
> 
> View attachment 4601348
> Batch #2 Plant 1
> ...


Great Pic's....thanks for the Show


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 5, 2020)

X-post hydroponics history link.

After a hard fail at hydroponics, due to my lack of knowledge, equipment and skill, I have decided to move my Hydro DWC set up to a soil grow.

It is more forgiving and all my experience is with soil.

I'm not giving up on trying hydroponics again but I do need to get prepared before attempting it again.



As you can see, Mutey (Karen) McPlanterson is in really rough shape.

In a side by side comparison, Batch #2, Plant #1 is leagues ahead of Mutey.

Both plants are Nirvana Blue Mystic photoperiods. The healthy looking one is on a General Organics regime and dying looking one was on a Jiffy Hydro nutrient regime.

The sad plant will get a few waterings of distilled water and then be put on a light feeding schedule of General Organics until it heals.

As a thank you for watching, here's a picture of my fur derp. His name is Sgt.Slobber.



He's kind of judgemental.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 6, 2020)

One day after transplant, Mutey isn't showing any new signs of stress or damage. It gives me a bit of hope for the poor little plant.

Batch #2, Plant #1 is looking fairly healthy. One thing that's concerning me a bit is the upturned margins of each leaf blade.

I would normally say that's a sign of heat stress but my temperatures are between 23°C - 25°C (73°F - 77°F) and th humidity is a steady 58%.

The environment is a Vivosun 2'x4'x5' tent, the light is an aircooled, sealed hood with a 250 MH in it.

Nutrients are General Organics and I use the full line including additives.

Keeping all that in mind, the upturned margins really confused me.



If anyone has a thought on it, please share.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 6, 2020)

Two days ago



Today



The light fucked the picture colour a bit. there is definitely improvement from the first day. It's not as green as the pic shows but it is improved.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 7, 2020)

Closer to true colour, it looks much better than it did 3 days ago.

I think Mutey McPlanterson will be just fine.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 8, 2020)

Update day!

Batch #2, Plant #1 is doing fairly well. I had to give them an extra feed of CaMg+ water today because, as I'm told, distilled water is poo.



It might look a bit rough from too much water but we'll see how well it recovers with some ignoring.


Mutey is looking better every day. It'll probably be stunted and I doubt I'm going to want to pass on it's genetics but if it recovers well, it might just be a good smoke.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 9, 2020)

Random update

This damn plant keeps spreading it's toes all over the place.



I thought I was supposed to wait 1 month between transplants but clearly it's toes have outgrown it's shoes already.



I need some thoughts on what to do next.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 9, 2020)

I've got a mate called baiden at the gym and he grows haze


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 9, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> I've got a mate called baiden at the gym and he grows haze


I'd love to see his grows. I grow Blue Mystic (current) and Kaya Gold (popping beans now) and I have a Zkittles bean and an OG Kush bean which won't get planted until I have a male ready to go for pollination.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 10, 2020)

*GOOD MORNING ROLL IT UP!*​
The local time is 8 am and I'm having coffee and cigarettes while checking the plants.

If you've noticed, I'm trying really hard to not call the plants she or he, just neutral terms because I don't actually know what the fuck they are yet.

...but that may change soon.

Plant #1 is almost due for a topping and I like to clone the apex. Once it's rooted, I flip it into flower and find out the sex.



I also noticed the genetics this morning of Plant #1. It has the fat and beautiful Indica leaves with a Sativa nine leaf blade count.



I do notice a bit of blade tip clawing on some leaves. I think I'll do the next feeding in a few days with just CaMg+ water.

Mutey is slowly improving day by day.



The poor plant suffered through alot because of my inexperience with Hydroponics and then continued to suffer when I figured out I was starving it from CaMg+.

Now that the issue has been addressed, I'm hoping for continued improvement.



The lower foliage is absolutely fuckered but the new growth doesn't look horrific.

I'm gonna keep plugging away, hopefully this thread will gain some more attention and people will see what a 250w can do.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 10, 2020)

Almost forgot to add a derp.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2020)

Pre-water update

Both plants are looking alright, as in not much change since yesterday.

Plant #1

Two days ago, I added CaMg+ and today the growth started back up again. The damage is still present but it hasn't spread so the issue must be addressed and sorted.



No new damage.



Now for Mutey.

The poor plant has seen some shit. It lived through a bad time and fought it's way back.



The colour has improved, the new growth is slow as fuck but I think I can fix that.

I've noticed the water uptake is slow as hell.

The damage from the rough handling and hydroponic accident will always be there but there is no new damage.



I'm about to give them both a big feeding, I wish I could get some help in here about feeding Mutey.

The pot is still heavy from the last feeding but it's a smaller plant compared to Plant #1, which is light as hell and needs a feeding.

I want to do a 'feed until 20% run off' but how would that work with Mutey?

I also picked up a soil test kit for pH, N,P,K and I'll test it pre-watering.

Last night I had a visitor, unrelated to my grow.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2020)

So I tested the soil pH, it came out to 6.0/6.5.

I mixed my GO nutrients and checked it's pH and it was 4.5/5.0.

I pH'd the nutrient solution to 6.5 and fed Plant #1 until I got about 20% run off.

I fed the same solution to Mutey and the soil was still damp and gave me 50% run off almost immediately.

Hopefully the lockout will clear with the pH balancing and Mutey will start drinking more 

If anyone can offer thoughts, it would be appreciated.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 11, 2020)

I started the popping process of two Kaya Gold a week ago and the beans never popped. So three days ago, I started two more and they grew their tiny tails.

I set them in peat pucks just now.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

*GOOD MORNING RIU!*​Todays update brought to you by Skunks. 

I got rid of the bear yesterday and nature replaced it with a Skunk.

...and now, back to the grow.

Batch 2 Plant 1 is doing very well, I have one set of nine blades on a leaf pair and they look beautiful.

On a whole, the plant looks like it needs something
but I can't for the life of me figure it out.

I did a soil run off test and the pH was extremely low. I'm not sure if that's normal. The soil pH test came back 6.0/6.5ish and the water is pH'd to 6.5 so why is the run off around 5.0-5.5?




There's a bit of clawing too.

Now on to the comeback kid!

Let's hear it for Mutey McPlanterson!





I'm very happy that Mutey has recovered so well from the shit I put it through. I still need to watch it closely so I can catch any issues that come up before they become major but as for physically fucking with the plant, I don't do that.

These next ones are the Kaya Gold photoperiods.

I'm hoping they survive since I don't have the greatest track record with seedlings.




Kaya Gold is a nice spicy change from skunky dope, gassy dope and fruity dope and grassy dope.

A lifetime ago, my buddy and I got desperate for a smoke and the only think available was a pressed male plant I had saved for a display piece. It was months dried and pressed in a plant press for all that the but we stuffed the leaves into a pipe and smoked the shiz out of it. It was one of the nicest smoothest smokes ever and still got us lit AF. The spicyness was preserved and reminded us of fireball whisky.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 12, 2020)

Then and now side by side.

I think these are taken about a week apart.

The first one is right after I transplanted from hydro to soil.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

*GOOD MORNING RIU!*​The time here is 8:30 am and here's how the plants are doing.

B2P1 is looking lush and green. There's some zebra striping of the top leaves but I think that's because their newer growth. If someone sees thinks it's a deficiency please for the love of God tell me.





Now on to Mutey

There has been growth by leaps and bounds. I believe it's starting to get root bound because it had a huge growth spurt after it was transplanted from hydro DWC to soil and then just stopped growing.

No new deficiencies, old damage hasn't grown either. Mutey never really 'green'd up'. It could be the Pheno, it could be a remnant of the trauma, it could be anything really. For all I know, the company might be passing off rando seeds as the ones I wanted.





...now for the new kids.

I'd like to officially introduce B3P1 and B3P2 (Batch 3 Plant 1&2)

I was slightly confused by the brown stem. I only remember ever seeing green ones but this is a unique strain that is closer to a landrace than I thought. A genetically stable cross of Master Kush x Skunk #1 and Northern Lights, Kaya Gold should be a spicy delight that's different from any of the above. Originally created by Nirvana seeds, now photoperiod seeds have gone the way of the dodo.

B3P1


B3P2



I'm looking forward to these babies because I'm fucking sick of skunky and gassy tasting weed.


----------



## curious2garden (Jul 13, 2020)

Hi, your plants look fine in soil. In hydro you have to have TDS (or EC meter) pH meter and good quality nutrients. I recommend General Hydroponics Flora series to start with. If you are using RO or distilled water you must add Ca and Mg for each feeding and in hydro you're always feeding. I run 50/50 coco/perlite because I don't have to worry about keeping pumps running like I did when I was in NFT rails. You had a classic Ca and Mg deficiency. Anyway keep up the good work, things look fine for you now.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 13, 2020)

curious2garden said:


> Hi, your plants look fine in soil. In hydro you have to have TDS (or EC meter) pH meter and good quality nutrients. I recommend General Hydroponics Flora series to start with. If you are using RO or distilled water you must add Ca and Mg for each feeding and in hydro you're always feeding. I run 50/50 coco/perlite because I don't have to worry about keeping pumps running like I did when I was in NFT rails. You had a classic Ca and Mg deficiency. Anyway keep up the good work, things look fine for you now.


Yea, live and learn. Hydro DWC isn't for me just yet but I'll work up to it once I get my shit together so I can do it properly.

I just picked up granulated dolomitic lime to tide me over until my powdered dolomitic lime comes in. I did grab a tds/ec meter from Amazon and it arrived. I guess the only thing left is proper Hydro nutes and I'll try it again.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 14, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU!*​Todays update is brought to you by coffee.

COFFEE, the best wake you up in the morning substitute for killing everything annoying that's around you in the morning juice.


B2P1 is big AF today. I have to transplant this into a pail but all my amendments aren't in yet.



I'm still waiting on my powdered dolomitic lime, the Bloodmeal, extra pails and other stuff. I do have granulated dolo lime I could use and top dress the rest but ain't nobody got time fo that!



I'm not a huge fan of the new growth because it looks rough but I've recovered from worse.

I wish I had an old coffee grinder to powder the lime I got.

Now on to the rising star of the show, MUTEY!



Mutey is my success story for now. It recovered beautifully from the hydro dwc. At first I was worried and I used every bit of knowledge I have learned over the years and tapped into the community to give this plant it's best chance...and it worked.

The plant looks smaller than B2P1 but the soil level is lower by the exact amount of the height difference. I need to fix that with the next transplant.



The tips will always look toasted, the leaf spots will never go away but overall the plants are healthy.

I do need to fix the CaMg issue permanently and hopefully the lime will address that.

This brings us to the babies.

B3P1


B3P2


Both the kids are Kaya Gold. B3P1 looks strong and healthy while B3P2 is starting out with a slight leaf disadvantage. I'm sure it will recover well.

Over all, there doesn't seem to be much new growth or new damage. As expected, the existing damage will remain.

I'm hoping to transplant all four today. B2P1 and Mutey will go into pails and the kids will go into solo cups.

Thanks for watching, see you tomorrow.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

*GOOD MORNING RIU!*​
Todays update would have been brought to you by mice but that little shit factory got snap trapped last night.

*NOW, ON TO THE SHOW!*​Today, we'll start off like usual with B2P1.

I rotated the pots yesterday and seen B2P1 was lopsided and had more (new?) damage that I thought.



I have to transplant today and I'll amend the soil with some lime so there's gonna be no more CalMg issues.



Now for my star, Mutey!

Mutey went through a touch of surgery yesterday.
I removed the 4 leaves with the worst CalMg defeciency damage and I hope it doesn't shock the plant too much when I transplant it.


(Knee included at no extra charge)

I'm curious to see how well Mutey performs when it has enough soil to speed it's toes out. Right now it's growing in half the soil of its sibling.



Both plants still need 'something'. Hopefully the transplant will help.

B3P1 and B3P2



There's not much to say about the Kaya kids. They're going into solo cups today and aside from that, one leaf on B3P2 has a touch of damage. Nothing to worry about bit it is there.

See y'all tomorrow!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 15, 2020)

Mid day update.

I got the transplant done.






Now for thinning a few leaves and lst.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 16, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU!*​Todays update is brought to you by confusion.

LOOK OVER THERE!​
As usual, let's start the update with B2P1.

The transplant seemed to go well. I am noticing some defeciency on the new growth again and I'm guessing it's a CalMg issue.



Not too sure but it's fucking ugly

Overall, the plant seems to be in reletivly decent shape. The soil used is a peat based Promix with added Dolomitic lime. I did feed the plants yesterday with the the third week feeding schedule from the GO Box and a double dose of the CalMg in that line.

I don't mind that it's organic but the nutrient line says no need to pH the solution but the solution without being pH'd is 4.0. I pH the solution to 6.5 because I refuse to put 4.0 anything in a peat medium that already runs acidic.



More than likely, the plants are stunted. Not a huge deal, I'm trying to keep to my plan of a breeding crop instead of a smoking crop.



Tips are yellow (old damage), the colour is off. The plants are not happy.

I guess I'll figure it out somehow.

On to Mutey.

If you're just tuning in, Mutey (short for Mutation), was a plant that only grew a single baby leaf, followed by a single starter true leaf.



Since then it has grown fairly well aside from some glaring defeciencies. It's a light feeder and is probably stunted. There's CalMg problems and it's just a rough looking plant all over.

The common theme for this grow is CalMg issues. I don't think I'll use Promix again without some serious amedments long before I actually plant anything.



Ignore my slippered toes, I'm glad I decided to wear pants or toes might not be the only thing in the pic :embarrassed:



Neither plant seemed to mind the transplant too much. I wish I had of gotten black pails but it's what I had and my order from the hardware store still isn't in yet.

Now on to the Kaya kids.



Not much to report yet. The kids are still seedlings and they probably have no idea that they were even transplanted.

I'm getting a bit bítchy about the CalMg issues


Light: 250w MH in a cool hood
Medium: Amended peat based Promix w/Dolomitic Lime, Pearlite, Vermiculite
Water: Distilled
Temperature: 23°C - 25°C
Humidity: 50% - 60%
Nutrients: General Organics
Strains: Blue Mystic, Kaya Gold


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 17, 2020)

*GOOD MORNING RIU*​Todays update is brought to you by a shitty morning

Shitty mornings effect 1 out of ever 1 people at some point in their life. Thankfully, we have Fuckitol.

​Starting off the update, B2P1

I have taken off a couple fan leaves to open her up, bent some side branches over and stapled them down.



The transplant worked well and the growth started up again. If I flipped now, it would probably get taller by a foot or more before finishing but I think I still want to bonsai the thing. Maybe learn to lollipop or scrog it. 



I have to top it soon. I wanted to wait a week between causing stresses but if the growth has started up again, I might not have time. Over grown plants are a serious concern in a small grow tent.

Now for Mutey

I rotated the plant after I took a picture today. The leaves aren't as big as B2P1 but that's probably because of the hydro trial stunting.

It does have new growth so that's a bonus.



B2P1 has 9 nodes, Mutey has 7 and they're the same age.

No new defeciency damage today.

All things considered, the plants look unremarkable.

That's a good thing at the moment. No CaMg issues presenting.

The Kaya kids (B3P1 & B3P2)

What can be said about seedlings? They're sitting under a baby t5 grow light and were transplanted 2 days ago. They're growing properly but I wish the node spacing was better...or at least existent.



At this point, I'm just hoping they survive to the juvinile plant stage. They get CaMg'd, pH'd water so we'll see how they do.

Average temps are 21°C - 25°C and average humidity is between 50% - 60%.

Fuck I'm tired.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 18, 2020)

*GOOD MORNING RIU*​Todays update brought to you by a garbage eating dog.

Garbage eating dogs, the pooping and puking while you sleep part of a shitty morning.

Todays update will be short, I have to clean up the dogs mess.

B2P1



I rotated both plants, never bothered to check for anything or on anything. I added 1 gal of pH'd nutrient solution with extra CalMg+ to each one a few days ago so I don't expect them to need a feeding.

Mutey



Mutey is getting it's colour back. I think there's new growth too.

I might have Mutey and B2P1 switch spots so Mutey can get more light.

Lastly, the Kaya kids.



There's definitely some growth happening, the cups still feel reletivly heavy so I don't think they need a drink yet.

I did notice the margins of one kid are slightly upturned so I might raise the light a tad.

Thanks for watching, looking forward to some feedback.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 19, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update is brought to you by early mornings.

Early mornings, ruining Sunday sleep in days everywhere.

Let's jump into B2P1 right away.

The plant is female! She showed her sex yesterday and my reaction was anger.

Silly response, isn't it.



I forgot that female sex will show when the plant reaches sexual maturity no matter the light schedule and I posted a panicked rant in plant problems.

Turns out I'm a stoner and I knew this information already and forgot it.

She's big and bushy, so I threw some plant staples on her top and bent it over.

Why? Because I could.



I want to top her but at this point, I need to keep reminding myself this is a seed grow and not a smoke grow.

Mutey



I'm hoping Mutey is male. No sign of pistils yet but dear god I need it to be a he.

Blue Mystic Photoperiod seeds seem to have gone the way of the Dodo and Tasmanian Tiger. Sure you can find Feminized and Autos but to pheno hunt, you need Photoperiod seeds and this strain is worth spending years Pheno hunting on.

The recovery of Mutey is just shy of being called a miracle. Above is today's picture, now take a look at where Mutey was not so long ago.



Two weeks, a transplant and additional CalMg helped Mutey go from deaths door to a decent plant.

Now for the shocker. The Kaya kids.



On a whim, I decided to add a bug sticky to one of the kids (B3P1) and I'm glad I did.

I thought there might be the occasional mosquito or a fruit fly in the porch but I was wrong....possible plant killing wrong.



Quite a few critters on there. 

No damage to the plants but there could have been.

That's todays update, I need more coffee and sleep.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 20, 2020)

*GOOD MORNING RIU*​**WARNING**

THE UPDATE PROVIDED DISPLAYS GRAPHIC IMAGES OF PLANT MUTILATION.

VIEWER DISCRETION IS ADVISED.

Todays update is brought to you by Skunks....again.

Skunks, spraying dogs and confusing them since 11 pm last night.



I took the plunge into deforming my plants.



B2P1 

The lady is going into some shit soon. I chopped a ton of fan leaves, bent the top over, staked down a bunch of bud branches and generally made the girls life rough to satisfy my need for control.

Since she showed sex, I feel now is the best time to start doing what I should have done all along but didn't. Folks on the site told me it was too early to do anything and made comments that discouraged my initial training. I should have ignored them.



I couldn't bring myself to chop the main cola site. 

Mutey



Mutey got the same treatment and I found out how mutant Mutey actually was.

Turns out instead of it being a dual opposite pattern for its leaves, it's a tri-stem.



I'm about to give them a solid feed and forget them for a few days with only morning check ins happening.

I'm still hoping Mutey is a male despite the genetic abnormalities. Who knows, maybe if he turns out male and I breed these two, I'll get a nice batch of tri-cola Blue Mystics.

I wonder if I should start adding a very light dose of flower nutes to the veg nutrient solution. Just to make sure there's something in the soil for the preflowers to nibble on.

The Kaya kids.



These kids are ready to get transplanted into their first pots. New bugs are on the bug stickers.

Aside from that, I can already tell that these are going to be sativas. The long slender leaves hint at their genetics.

I'm gonna enjoy the shit out of those two.

Well I guess I should wrap this up. I still have to mix my 5 to 7 part nutrient solution, pH it and then apply it and hope I don't expose roots.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 21, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update is brought to you by shock and awe*.*

Shock and awe. Surprising folks since for fucking ever.

I checked on the plants today for a short time. Long enough to dust some soil off the lower leaves and be shocked at the plants resilience.

Yesterday, I defoliated alot of material off both plants and bent them over using plant staples.

They looked like shit and I felt they would be very angry.

Today, they're perky and B2P1 gained enough strength to lift her head back towards the light, staples and all.



Next up is Mutey.

Mutey is looking good as well. Twisted up, bent over and stapled down. Yet still looks well on to recovery.

The tri-branching at each node is a nice mutation and I wouldn't mind passing along that genetic trait.

I'm still hoping this is a boy.



The Kaya kids.

They're just plugging along and doing well. I waited a full month before transplanting the Blue Mystics. I'm not sure I want to wait as long for these ones.

The kids look to be strong and healthy.



Thanks for watching.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 24, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update brought to you by laziness.

Laziness, fucking up grows since forever.

Jumping right in, I took a few days off from the plants and I shouldn't have.

I decided that the plants were too tall for my tent. They're about 2.5 feet tall and my tent is 5 feet tall.

So what did smart me do? I bent them over and tried to stake them down....that didn't work.

I tried to stake them down a second time....and a third....and a fourth. It didn't work any of those times.

Well, smart me decided that super cropping was the answer. I could bend them without cutting off the tops.


B2P1 before the bend.



I opened the tent and the first thing I saw was a mess. The drip trays under each bucket didn't hold the expected runoff.

The plant looks healthy but annoyingly tall.

Mutey (and the mess)



It looks fairly healthy. The first bend in the main stem took hold but I'd like to do more.

I cleaned up the mess and started fucking with the plants.

The Kaya kids.



Remember I said I took a few days off from the plants?

One of the kids fell over but didn't die during that time and the other plant looks like it had a leaf that got nibbled on by a mouse.

I decided to transplant them today into their next pots so I didn't have to deal with plants outside the tent anymore.



Thanks for watching. It's about to get fucked up.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 26, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Yesterday I cut some more leaves off. The best I could describe them is their eaten but the damage was localized to the spiky leaf margins. It seemingly happened over night and the spikes were white on 5 blades over 4 leaves.

No evidence of thrips under a microscope so I have no idea what caused it.

I totally over watered the plants the other day so now I'm leaving them alone and seeing what happens next.


B2P1

The growth exploded over the last two days. When last I looked, the plant was sad and got cut up with pruning and super cropping (stem breaking). Now the girl looks happy and bushy.



There's still some leaves I want to chop bit I'm going to wait a few days to do that.

Mutey

Mutey, the three branches per node, one colytondone growing plant got bushy as well.

While being the same age as B2P1, there's no sign of sex yet. If I'm reading the nodes right. I might have noticed a tiny itsy bitsy start of the sex and if I'm lucky, it might be a boy.

The branch nodes are swollen in a different way that B2P1 and the miniature possible preflowers look different...I think.

It could be wishful thinking.



The Kaya Kids

They're plugging along. One got eaten a tad by a something and the other had fallen over only to keep growing. If they had a better leaf structure I would top them right now but they seem to only have the 3 blade leaves so it's a bit soon.





Defoliation and netting installation seem to be my next goals. I don't have any actual ScroG netting but I do have some trellis netting I can double on itself and tie to the tent frame.

I love growing Cannabis but growing for seed is kind of nerve wracking. I have to keep the plants in healthy form, limit stress, pray for opposite sexes, treat it like a flower grow and hope everything works well.i would love a Blue Mystic seed stock but if both turn out to be girls I know I'll at least have the best smoke on the planet.

One major thing concerning me are the Kaya kids.

Something just feels off about them.

Sidenote; I had an interaction with the Seedsman seedbank about the Blue Mystics. They referred me to a page on their site that indicated the freshness of their seed stock. Meanwhile, Nirvana hasn't made Blue Mystic regulars in a long time AND I've got a mutant plant growing in front of me as we speak.

I'm not saying Seedsman is crap but they just got caught in a lie so do what you like with that info.


----------



## spliffendz (Jul 26, 2020)

Selfie them


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 26, 2020)

Stay tuned for a surprise tomorrow.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 26, 2020)

I couldn't wait.



Added a second light!

I couldn't figure out how to convert the the SE Sunhood to a DE without destroying stuff so I shrunk the ducting and tomorrow I'll get an extraction fan.

The temp test shows it stabilized at 29°C without an extraction so adding one should bring the temp back down to 20°C - 25°C.

I still feel this is a 250w grow since both lights are 250s (total 500) and the light penetration will be the same.

Double 250w grow show! Sit back and watch me fuck this up somehow!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 27, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update is brought to you by unknown leaf damage causes.

Unknown leaf damage causes, confusing growers since forever.

I checked the tent temperature today and it was sitting at a stable 27°C with an RH of 50. Not the best temps but it's manageable. I upped the rooms AC to counter the tent temps for the day. It should buy me some time to get a second fan for exhaust.

On to the show!

B2P1 (Jeffree Star)

The girl is doing fairly well. She has had some unknown leaf damage and I nipped them off entirely. No need to fuck around and if it continues I'll have to go over every leaf with my microscope. I can't see anything with my eyeballs and I'm kinda confused.

I'm still not watering the plant yet. I probably won't for a few days more.

Since I drenched the plants with CalMg'd, pH'd water last time, I can probably start feeding them again.



This is my confirmed female plant. She is lovely.

Mutey

When I was going over the plant today, I think I seen male preflowers. I'm still being hopeful and wanting a boy. My plan is to wait for a single male flower site to develop almost to maturity, chop the shit out of the plant and only leave the one site of male flowers. Take the plant out of the tent, tie a bag around the site and seal the bag end and let the pollen sack burst. I think this will let me harvest pollen without pollination of the whole plant.



Mutey has a nice mutation of having three branches per node and I'd love to pass along that genetic trait.

The Kaya kids

Not alot to report on them. They are growing, not super fast but they are growing new foliage.





Since moving the kids into the tent, I seem to be having leaf issues on all the plants.

Possible connection.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 28, 2020)

*Good Afternoon RIU!*​Today has been a day and it's brought to you by aliens.

Aliens, fucking up grows since the dawn of time.



I don't know what that is but I am guessing it's an egg case of something.

Jeffree Star (B2P1)

The girl had some more leaf damage. I cut those leaves off.

Otherwise the plant looks generally healthy. The growth is good and there's no signs of any defeciency. I super cropped the shit out of her and defoliated a bunch of site blocking leaves. (pics are taken before I cropped)



Mutey

It's looking quite well considering its start. I can't even complain about it in the slightest. The stem is hick, the leaves are green and it smells delightfully plantish.



The Kaya kids are doing well.

The leaves are just starting to show they want some sort of nutrients so I gave them each a cup of pH'd nutrient water today. I fed all the plants but this is the first nutrients that the kids have had. I used full strength nutes plus double CalMg+ seeing as it's difficult to over fert with CalMg in a peat based soil.





Hopefully the plants take the nutrients well. I know the Blue Mystics at just over 6 weeks (48 days) and heavy feeders and the Kaya kids are just over 2 weeks (18 days). I probably should have mixed a batch of light nutes for the Kayas but in for a penny and all that.



I also added sticky traps to help monitor any pest activity. Hopefully something will show up and I can put a name to the egg case.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 29, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update is brought to you by a barking dog.

Barking dogs, ruining morning sleep in time since domestication.

Jeffree Star (B2P1)

I opened the tent expecting more leaf damage and found none. JS is recovering beautifully from the super cropping and defoliation. I still haven't built a screen but I definitely should. I can bend and twist all I want to create a scrog effect but without the screen, I'm not going to get a solid canopy.



Mutey

I looked all over Mutey for new leaf damage, no idea if the three leaves I cut off were new damage or old but I did end up cutting off three leaves.

I shouldn't be so willy nilly withy cutting but I want the best for my plants and amputation seems better than fighting the unknown.

Mutey seems to be fighting the super cropping so I think I'll go back in a few days and really snap the shit out of it.




The Kaya kids

I think this might be the last update where I group them together and call them the kids.

I fed them a solo cup of pH'd nutrient solution yesterday and the fuckers doubled in size over night. I have the sneaking suspicion that they will be heavy feeders....or maybe all my plants are regular feeders and I just don't see it.

#GeneralOrganics gives you a couple additives that lost a range for how much to use per gallon and I always use the maximum amount. If the range says 2.5mL-5mL I use 5mL. I'm doubling the amount of CalMg+ I use. It calls for 5mL and I use 10mL. Since I started doing this, the plants aren't showing anymore defeciency.




I checked the sticky traps and I seen one red spot that I believe is blanket fluff. Nothing else is on there yet.

I have been looking around for HPS bulbs but it's difficult finding the right size in the right brand.

Ushio is a brand I'm interested in and they make the lights in the right size but trying to find a dealer that carries the right size is fucking impossible.

That same statement can be applied to eye hortilux, Vivosun and almost every other brand. I really don't understand why 250w is being phased out or if it even is. I love the size for low heat, external ballasts and low energy consumption. My buds are always phat and sticky icky. 

I'm going to pull the trigger on an HPS light purchase today and I hope it works out well. The bastards are a tad expensive.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 30, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update is brought to you by Houston.

By the way, Houston, we have a problem.

I checked on the plants this morning and I've noticed some unexplained issues. Normally I have been cutting off leaves that show issues but the new growth isn't keeping up to the damage.

Here, let me show you.

Jeffree Star (B2P1)







Over all the plant looks alright. It's just the odd leaf here and there that has issues.

I still can't find anything living that could be causing this so my next step will be a spray.



Mutey

Mutey is doing well. Both plants took the supercropping well. I'm going to have to do it again and again until I get a screen up.

Still no sex being showed as any type of preflowers. I'm still hoping for a male but the plant is autant so it could be a herm waiting to bone it's own pistils for all I know.



B3P1

Strain: Kaya Gold

For being 3 weeks old, it seems to be a slower grower but what do I know. It's early and I haven't had coffee. 



B3P2

Same as B3P1, slow growth but otherwise healthy.

I don't remember the strain being this slow but it is before coffee so fuck me if I know a damn thing.



Like I said, over all the plants look alright. I'm not super happy about them or really worried.

They'll do what they do and I'll keep an eyeball on them.

Now for coffee.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 30, 2020)

paddy510 said:


> not much happening in the 250w world anymore?
> only just ran out of last years gear about a month ago
> 
> im just starting this years grow. a bit late due to a long summer.
> ...


Random check in.



NCBMORE said:


> You kinda got me excited. I am away doing contracting work, so I haven't had a chance to grow for a while. The last grows I did was on my Terrace. However before I left, I had a plant under my 110w cfl tubes in veg. My wife finished under the 250w hps. I was home last month for vacation to finally try the bud she harvested last April. She didba fantastic job with the light. We just moved so everything is in storage. When I finish my contract I will be back. Looking for a corner in our apartment where I can set up again. I have a huge bank of stuff waiting to flourish in the fridge. I will keep checking in though on your post. Have fun with the grow!





maccc2019 said:


> View attachment 4453442View attachment 4453442View attachment 44534425 weeks into flower, Gorilla Glue #4 ... shes a hungry strain, the burst of grow in the first two weeks of flower was amazing.


Random check in #3


----------



## Kalebaiden (Jul 31, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update is brought to you mice.

Mice, frustrating country folk for centuries.

I checked in the plants today and was frustrated by my super cropping. Almost every bend I made had straightened or unbent itself.

I re-cropped it, this time bending until I heard AND felt the snap. Hopefully it wasn't to much. I know I damaged the stem on some branches in somewhat severe ways.

B2P1 (Jeffree Star)

This girl has minor new leaf damage. Still can't find what the cause is but I will. Hopefully before it's too late. Super cropped again. No defoliation today.



The screen is becoming a necessity.

B2P2 (Mutey)

Super cropped again, one crawler caught on the sticky. No new leaf damage that I can see.





Did not water any plant today.

B3P1

Kaya Gold, quite a bit of growth. Node spacing is small, good for me I guess. It's supposed to be a Sativa dominant but I'm not seeing the blade length I expected. It's still very early. Might need to water plain pH'd CalMg water tomorrow.



B3P2

The one that fell over. It's doing well. The growth is slow and the nodes are tight.

Nothing great to report yet.



Thanks for watching.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 1, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update is brought to you by sadness and over attachment.

I got up early and sliced off a branch of Jeffree Star and gave it to a master grower.

I took pictures and here they are.

B2P1



B2P2, B3P1 and B3P2



The Batch 2's look a little down today.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 4, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update is brought to you by Broad Mites.

Broad Mites, one of the hardest insects to manage in Canada.

I was going to skip updates until I had the pests under control but future me wants to be able to look back and know that I had them and won.

B2P1

This plant was hit the worst. I've been cutting leaves off thinking it was a nute deficiency or light burn. In the end, I was just willfully ignorant of the signs and symptoms. Broad Mites are tiny and lay eggs in the leaf so I needed to use something long lasting and I'll have to use it for an extended period of time.

That means that my flowering will have to wait for at least another month when the mites are gone.



I spoke to a master grower about my plants and even he was convinced that the symptoms were over watering or over fertilization.

B2P3

Not much infection on this plant but some was detected so all plants are being treated.



B3P1 and B3P2

There hasn't been much infection spread to these plants but they were dosed anyways.




Aside from some minor leaf damage overall and the constant fear of reinfection, I think my plants will be fine.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 9, 2020)

*Good Evening RIU*​Todays update brought to you by a now hated AC unit.

Today started off with dead and dying plants followed by an 80% recovery.

The AC unit defaulted to the auto setting with the last power brown out and my plants went into crazy heat stress.

A gallon of spring water each, resetting the AC unit and some ventilation the and they're back to being almost good.

Add in the mite infestation and I have to add another month to my veg time so the plants can heal and my yields won't suffer as much. This might be a seed crop but I'd like healthy seeds if possible.

There is some leaf damage from the Safers 3 in 1 spray, that's a rough ass chemical but the mites had to go.

When I said I had roughly 80% recovery, there will be some leaf die off. I don't feel too bad about it considering the majority of the leaves will survive.

This also pushes back the next treatment for mites and the plant will be vulnerable for some time.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 13, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update brought to you by future me.

Future me, thanking past me for making right now me do this update.

B2P1

The girl isn't thriving but she is alive. I've had to defoliate her again because of chemical burns and nutrient defeciency. The leaves I took had over 50% damage so they had to go. After the mite sprays, I fed them pH'd water in hopes of flushing most of the chemicals out of the soil. I think it worked because the new growth is coming in fine.

B2P2

This fucking plant...it still hasn't shown any signs of sexual maturity so it has to be a male. It weathered the sprays and plain pH'd water like a champ and takes defoliation and Supercropping well too.

Aside from not showing any signs of sex yet, the plant is doing well and the new growth is coming in well.

B3P1

The first of the Kaya kids.

The growth on the plant has slowed significantly. I've had to defoliate it slightly due to chemical burnt leaves and I'm sure the spray didn't help growth a single bit. There isn't much sign of new growth and no signs of sex yet.

B3P2

This plant has some vigor. It held up to the sprays and heat damage but was starved for light because of the bigger plants. No signs of sexual maturity yet but I'm always checking.

-----

I've raised the Kaya kids up so they get more light in hopes of reducing node spacing. Each Kaya plant is topped and all plants were fed yesterday with General Organics nutrients.

The one month countdown starts today. One month until I flip the plants and figure out if I'm going to have one girl that can be bred for seed stock or just alot of great weed.

Considering the hell the plants have been through, I don't care about yields (although more is better). I do care about quality.

I have 2x Eye Hortilix bulbs coming. They're supposed to be the best for flowering. I also have a new nutrient line coming for my next grow. I think it's called Technaflora? I'm not sure about it but General Organics is too difficult to get right now and I want the complete line (General Organics GO Box vs Technaflora Recipe for Success).

I guess I'll be able to compare the results myself and I'll write a review so future me will know which nute line to use in future me's future.

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Oakiey (Aug 13, 2020)

Cool little pics.

I've never stuck around for all those other ones to finish loading....


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 13, 2020)

Oakiey said:


> Cool little pics.
> 
> I've never stuck around for all those other ones to finish loading....


@potroast suggested using the smaller pics.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 14, 2020)

THEY FINALLY ARRIVED!!!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 18, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update is brought to you by exhaustion.

I don't feel like updating today but I haven't been doing the daily updates and I should be.

B2P1

Alive, growing, no issues, 69 days old.

B2P2

Same as above. 67 days old. 38 days old.


B3P1

Small, growing, minimal issues.

B3P2

Same as above.

I added a screen to the grow. Another week and they get their second to last insecticide treatment. This time I'll be using Kontos.

All the plants seem to be doing well. I wish I had of added the screen a month ago so I would have had more grow space above the screen.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 18, 2020)

maccc2019 said:


> Thanks, I tend to steer clear of autos, feminised too, I am a believer that regular seeds are king.. but I'm old school, & that was all there used to be in the good old days, doesn't mean I'm right.
> My precious arrived in the post...
> fasten your seatbelts.. haha.. the last batch I bought must have been old (er) stock coz not one sprouted. Fingers crossed this time.. if you can get your hands on this strain I guarantee you won't be disappointed.


...also...

I need your seeds.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 19, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update brought to you by looming storms.

Looming storms, the cause and solution to wildfires in my area.

Jumping right into the update, I don't know if I can keep up with individual updates for each plant. B2P1 and B2P3 are now growing into the screen and becoming a single mass of plant.

I had to tie some branching down, stuff other branching under and it all just feels and looks weird.

My one and only previous attempt at a scrog was a miserable fail due to lack of planning and foresight. This time around things will be much better but still not where I need it to be.

The Kaya kids must have been stunted by something. Could have been heat, sulphur spray, under watering, over fertilization or just bitchy seed stock.

They are just starting to grow again and I'll probably finish them in the pots their in.

I ordered the insanely priced FFOF 42L bag of soil for the next round ($150.00 CAD) and I plan to use it as a base for my ProMix and amendments. It should give me enough SS to grow and transplant the next 4 plants.

All my current plants are doing well. I don't see any new damage, the new growth is coming in nicely and the plants are taking to the screen like champs.

I do need to feed them within the next day or so. At what point do you up their water intake? I usually go by container weight feel but now I have a screen installed and I can't lift the pots anymore.

Well, that's all for today folks. Feel free to jump in and comment. I'm thinking of switching nutrients from General Organics to Technaflora and would love some input.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 21, 2020)

*Good Evening RIU*​Todays update, brought to you by a dog that won't leave me alone....drooling bastard.

There's not alot of news to be had. Not alot of upward growth but I expected that when I pop'd the screen on top.

The new growth looks good, there's a bit of mite damage on a leaf so tomorrow (tonight at lights out) it gets the Kontos.

It was suggested that I change the screen out for trellis netting that's been woven to have smaller holes. Not a bad idea and one I think I'll try.

I need to keep reminding myself this is a seed grow but damn do I ever want to grow for some sweet Sensi.


----------



## maccc2019 (Aug 22, 2020)

These 10 flyingdutchmanRoyal Orange all failed to germinate, I think there is a lot of old stock sitting in mail order shops around Europe.. I hunted high & low for these too... well now I'm currently growing some Sensi skunk as I had heard that Sensi Seeds had bought the company ( flyingdutchman seeds) & this was the closest in the description that hopefully comes close to the original royal orange., Not posted much (sorry)..Covid crap all around us.. still growing away 250watt, been sniffing around some led lights lately but that's another story, pics of everything soon. Peace


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 22, 2020)

maccc2019 said:


> These 10 flyingdutchmanRoyal Orange all failed to germinate, I think there is a lot of old stock sitting in mail order shops around Europe.. I hunted high & low for these too... well now I'm currently growing some Sensi skunk as I had heard that Sensi Seeds had bought the company ( flyingdutchman seeds) & this was the closest in the description that hopefully comes close to the original royal orange., Not posted much (sorry)..Covid crap all around us.. still growing away 250watt, been sniffing around some led lights lately but that's another story, pics of everything soon. Peace


Glad you're still growing. Stop in more often, I get lonely.


----------



## maccc2019 (Aug 22, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> Glad you're still growing. Stop in more often, I get lonely.


Sorry man I will, just reading through your posts, glad your back on track.


----------



## maccc2019 (Aug 22, 2020)

Last grow harvested about 3 weeks ago. 3xGreen Crack (Humboldt seeds mother, in the house.)
1xGorilla Glue#4 ( clone from a friend)
The gorilla had nice purple colors, put me to sleep but wasn't killer strong, the green crack is one of my regulars from a mother, my missus likes it.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 22, 2020)

Looks yummy.

Right now I got folks (LED users) telling me I need to defoliate.

If only they understood the power of HIDs.

I'm gonna have good bud from the tip tops down to the roots!


----------



## maccc2019 (Aug 22, 2020)

Plenty of it too by too by the looks of the size of your plants
.
Here's my only plant in flower at the moment..3weeks in ..I only use bio grow & bloom muted, like to keep it simple, organic, sorry for crap pic, phone & my light is on. High temps here at the moment 30c outside.


----------



## maccc2019 (Aug 22, 2020)

Sensi skunk, ...it's 30 in the tent & she's inches from the light but doesn't seem bothered, a tough strain I reckon.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 22, 2020)

maccc2019 said:


> Sensi skunk, ...it's 30 in the tent & she's inches from the light but doesn't seem bothered, a tough strain I reckon.


Another benefit of our 250s. All the power of HID with very little heat.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 22, 2020)

Do you run bare bulbs, reflector or in a hood?


----------



## maccc2019 (Aug 22, 2020)

Just a regular reflector, my tent is only 80 X 80 X 180 I have good extraction I can dial up & down. Also have a small pc fan blowing on the bulb.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 22, 2020)

I have passive extraction, a clip on fan in the tent for movement and an inline pushing air through the tent and one hood, over the second bulb and out the passive vent.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 23, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update brought to you by a bunch of unruley plants.

I wanted to talk about the elephant in my tent.

My plants are becoming unmanageablely large. The last mite treatment is still 5 days away and I need to flip for stretch now. I can't use the mite treatment in the flower phase so I have to knock the plants around now while I can still use pesticides.

If I had of used a proper screen 60 days ago, I wouldn't be having this problem but lazyness and life kept me too busy to realize how much I was going to suffer now.

My 18 inches of height I was counting on for seed able bud is quickly turning into 10 inches and I'm not even sure if the fast grower is female.

I'm at 73 and 43 days and I wanted to go to 90 and 60 days before the flip.

Today I'll be re-tying the plants to the rigid screen. I was going to replace the rigid screen with trellis netting that I tied extra string into for smaller holes but fuck it. Hopefully the rigid screen can keep the plants down more effectively. It will be a bitch to get the bud out but it's a sacrifice I think I have to make.

The plants took the Kontos insecticide like champs, zero signs of new mite activity. All new growth looks immaculate. My lower bud sites are growing fast and all the leaves are healthy. Including the lowest ones well below the canopy. Thank you HID lighting gods!

My outside tent temp is 17°C and inside is 24°C, as the year progresses and temperatures drop, the AC will be shut down and I'll switch to a heater outside the tent. I really want to bring the blues out in Blue Mystic and the gold's out in Kaya Gold.

Get ready for thrills, chills and sadness as I find out that my monster plants are just too damn big for this tent. SPOILER!

I'm still debating on keeping it an organic nutrient grow or adding in some fertilizer. I do want donkey dick buds, just because they look nice. I'd be happy with porn star dicks too. 

Well, I need to get this show on the road, time to start trying growth down. Wish me luck!


----------



## maccc2019 (Aug 23, 2020)

Nice coverage in your tent man... I don't usually do any cropping just veg them up to about a foot tall then transplant & put into flower. Au natural so to speak.


----------



## maccc2019 (Aug 23, 2020)

View attachment IMG_20200823_132751.jpg
Afghani#1 ..Sensi seeds, hopefully this one is a keeper, going into flower in a couple of weeks I hope. Looks healthy.


----------



## maccc2019 (Aug 23, 2020)

Two more Sensi skunk clones & a Chem dawg also in the queue.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 23, 2020)

maccc2019 said:


> View attachment 4662442
> Afghani#1 ..Sensi seeds, hopefully this one is a keeper, going into flower in a couple of weeks I hope. Looks healthy.


That's a beauty. I'm not afraid to admit I'm a little jelly.



maccc2019 said:


> View attachment 4662460View attachment 4662462
> 
> Two more Sensi skunk clones & a Chem dawg also in the queue.


More beauties. I'm loving your plants right now.


----------



## maccc2019 (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks man, my nodes are always super tight because I veg under compact fluorescents.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 24, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update is brought to you by a screen I made and now hate*.*

I hate my screen now. I hate it.

After tying the plants to the screen I totally understand what random guy said about the rigid screen in another thread. It is doing what I need it to do but the end result is going to be a bunch of bud grown around the metal and it will suck donkey balls trying to get it out.

On a positive note, the screen pokey parts aren't doing the damage I thought it would.

All the plants are doing well, all the plants are a beautiful dark green. I'm thinking the top dressing of worm castings and bloodmeal is starting to kick in.

I still haven't added the top dressing of dolomitic lime yet but when I see the start of Cal/Mg defeciency I'll add it.

Four more days until the last Kontos spray and them I'll switch the bulbs from MH to HPS and the battle of the stretch starts.

I don't have much room to battle but I am determined to win. Even if I need to put in a sheet of clear plexi to enforce a height limit.

I'm still debating on adding fertilizer to the grow.

Will one dose in veg and one dose in flower hurt the taste? I don't know the answer so the internal struggle rages on.

I guess that brings todays update to a close, no new mite activity, good green growth, tied down more tops, hate the screen. 

Have peekshurz!


----------



## maccc2019 (Aug 24, 2020)

Looking good, I think you will have a lot of bud.,


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 24, 2020)

maccc2019 said:


> Looking good, I think you will have a lot of bud.,


Can't count my bud before it's cut. One of the monsters could be male and that would send me back into veg to fill the screen.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 25, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update brought to you by excitement.

Excitement and dread. Two sides of the same coin.

The plants look alright today. They're at 75 and 45 days and I don't think alot of side branches will make the screen by flip.

The ones that will aren't filling the screen as much as I would like but this is a seed run...(this is a seed run, this is a seed run, this is a seed run)

If I tell myself that enough, I might believe it.

I should probably water today with plain pH'd water but I'm considering tossing in some technaflora just for funsies.

Yes, today is technaflora day. I have decided.

Still not a preflower to be seen on B2P2. It has to be male. Yay and boo but yay is winning. (Although...If it is a girl then YAY!)

The Kaya Gold's are so small. If they were any smaller I'd call them a ruderalis. They aren't but they are smol smol.
I clearly stunted them because the ones I remember were tall and stretchy beasts.

I really hope the Blue Mystics are the real Nirvana ones that turn bluey gray mid flower because I am aiming for a good colour change in late flower.

My screen isn't even close to being filled. A casual glance makes the screen look flush but a photo tells the truth and the pics say it needs work. 

I have one more dose of Kontos to apply on Friday before lights out and then it's time to switch bulbs and away we go.

I kinda just want to keep them in veg for a year. I'm pretty sure winter will kill them but a one year veg plant makes me giggle.

These old lights cost me a small fortune to get, and now I'm getting curious about other lighting options.

CMH is looking cute.

I don't want to defoliate anymore but to fight mites effectively I think I have to.

No one wants mitey weed.

Well, I could drone on and on with random thoughts and I have shit to do so here's a screen pic today.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 25, 2020)

I may have fucked up.

I used the technaflora recipe at 1/3 strength (except the MagiCal, 1/2 strength) and pH'd the solution in 4L (1gal) of spring water and spread it over all 4 plants.

Then I used 12 L (3gal)of not pH'd spring water over the 4 plants until I seen run off for each container.

Forgot to check the spring water pH and drenched the plants...

Possible future issues include a pH nutrient lockout and nutrient burn.

I'm used to stinky, dark liquid going to feed the microverse. This clear, smell-less stuff has me worried.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 26, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update brought to you by a grower that just isn't awake yet.

Plants doing good, fears were unfounded.

The plants grew almost an inch overnight. I'm used to seeing subtle growth but it was fucking noticable today.

The Blue Mystics are starting to lose their crazy dark green and move back into a healthier green. The Kaya Gold's are still really dark indica green and they should be a light sativa green.

I have to tie a bunch of tops down today. The Technaflora boost did what I wanted it to do.

I took off a stack of leaves yesterday and opened it up underneath the screen in preparation for the mite spray. The plants have already sealed the wounds and started growing again.

This is going to be a close race to the ceiling limit.

A week or so ago, I accidentally broke the main cola off the unknown gender Blue Mystic. I was rooting it in water and decided to make a pollen box and set the box to a 12/12 light schedule. It's time to find out if I have a boy and girl or two girls.

I'll give it 5 days before I look at it.

My canopy is so uneven....I hate this screen.

I don't even know how many tops I'm going to have.

Well, this cunt needs coffee so that's the end of this update.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 29, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update brought to you by "What day is it?"

Not knowing what day it is because your life is so monotonous, the only changes are in plant size.

So I'm still tying more and more plant stems to the screen and I have 61 top sites above the screen so far. The goal is 150 so I have some wiggle room when it comes to having to cull the suspected male out of the herd and lose half my top sites.

I missed spraying the plants yesterday with Kontos so I have to do it tonight. The screen makes it fucking hard to get the spray everywhere but I'm a determined fucker with alot of time so it will get done.

B2P1 is a bushy beast. Over all healthy with main cola still intact. Used LST, ScroG and Supercropping to make her produce tops and she might be a prissy queen but the lady is resilience personified.

B2P2 is a healthy trifoliate monster. LST, Scrog and Supercropping. The main cola did not survive the scrog and as such, the monster is bushy af.

B3P1 is growing faster, has access to more light. This one topped itself early on and has taken to the screen quite well. I should get 4 colas plus popcorns off it if it is female.

B3P2 is growing well. Topped later than sibling, showing 10 top sites.

I'm assuming all plants have been stressed and damn near died on several occasions.

Assumed to be stunted.

Have a good day and thanks for watching.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Aug 30, 2020)

*Good Afternoon RIU*​Todays update brought to you by stress.

No pics today, my mom is high on Valium and wants to be mobile and active (She's a stroke survivor/partial body paralysis). She wants to do stuff and falls, so I don't have time to go to the grow room and take pics.

The plants got a Kontos treatment last night. Absolutely drenched everything in the tent.

Tied some more branches to the screen. Getting ready to do the flip since the outside temps at night are getting colder.

I kinda don't want to flip anymore. I realize I have to at some point but things are going well in veg and I don't want it to be over.

B2P1 is doing phenomenal. She's taken to the screen like a duck to water and I'm sad I waited so it to scrog her.

B2P2 still hasn't sprung a single preflower pistil. I'm 99% sure it's a male.

B3P1 and B3P2 are both doing well. No preflowers yet so they could both be males. They're both 50 days old so I think they would have preflowers if they were girls.

The tops on the confirmed female Blue Mystic were counted and I hit 32. About half of what I counted in total but still only 1/5th of the tops I wanted. I'm still happy that the plants recovered as much as they have.

I might need to turn this run into a sensimilla run instead of a seed run.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 2, 2020)

*Good Evening RIU*​So it's been a few days since I updated. The plants were doing great until I had an accident today with some BC Boost.

I learned rather quickly that one of the Kaya Gold's is sensitive to the synthetic nutrients. I had an accidental overdose and the one Kaya Gold is starting to canoe badly.

I was given the idea that I could use strained creek water to flush with but that would mean a half hour hike to the creek. Seems like I have to let this ride and hope the plant adapts fast...or just dies and then it's not a problem anymore.

The other plants seem to be doing alright so far but I am expecting nutrient burn on all of them now. I should probably plan on extending my veg period again.

I kind of wanted to have a longer veg since I will be losing half my screen fill to a suspected male although I didn't want it this way.

The screen picture is before I added the synthetic nutrients and the leaf pictures are after.

Guess we're going to watch the results together. Enjoy the show.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 4, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update is brought to you by sleeping in.

Sleeping in is wonderful and frightening for me. Never knowing if today is the day I lose my mom.

I checked in on the plants today to see how bad the nutrient burn was going to be. Thanks to the quick thinking of one of the RIU members I was able to dilute the medium enough and save the sensitive Kaya Gold.

The other three plants have exploded with growth. My screen is filled and I think it's almost time to flip.

The Blue Mystics look amazing and the top count is uncountable at the moment. I'll have to do some tie downs today and recount later.

The hardy Kaya has even gained growth and I was fairly sure I stunted the shit out of it.

My confirmed female is a leafy monster. Last I seen she even had a bunch of 11 blade leaves and they are cute as a button.

The plants are at 85 days and 55 days so as much as I would love to keep the plants in veg forever, I'm looking forward to my first foray into propagation.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 4, 2020)

I took the plunge.

Just sprayed with Kontos...but that's just maintenance.

The plunge I took was switching my lights to HPS and switching the timer to 12/12.

It's official, I just flipped to flower!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 5, 2020)

*Good Evening RIU*​Todays update is brought to you by giving up.

Giving up is the best way to deal with trying to fuck a tight asshole. If you don't, both of you end up getting hurt.

The plants are doing very well today. I only have half the screen tied down. Why? I only tied half down because tying 100+ knots everyday is getting on my fucking nerves.

I'm already 90 days in (counting failed batch 1) and I'm burning out. Daily life is getting worse and worse with zero chance of it getting better. I fucking hate strokes and what they do to people.

Next time I grow, I'm going to flip at 60 days to better handle the growth.

I now fully believe in the systemic killing power of Kontos. It worked wonders for my plants.

Not that anyone is actually reading this so I'll post it here. My mom is dying quickly and slowly at the same time. It's a bleeding stroke and we lose a bit of her everyday. Over the last few months she has lost her speech, her right arm and now the paralysis is moving into her right leg. She can barely eat and it generally sucks. Zero quality of life. I gave up my life up to help her but I didn't know it would be like this. I hope no one ever has to go through this.

So I switched the bulbs out from random MH lights to Eye Hortilix HPS lights and the yellow light makes my eyes hurt. That might explain why I didn't tie much down today.

I'm pretty sure I have a female Blue Mystic and a male Blue Mystic and two male Kaya Golds.

I guess I'll confirm the males within a few days. The light schedule has been changed and it's just a waiting game now.

I wonder if I'll be able to finish this grow or if life will decide I have other plans.


Send dick pics, I need a cheering up.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 8, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​Todays update brought to you by a colder than normal morning.

I went to check on the plants and the big plants are telling me they need more water.

I dumped a bottle (500mL) on each of the big plants to tide me over until I can get to town for actual plant water. 

This is day....3?...since flip. The HPS light is still killing my eyes every time I look in the tent. I'm definitely looking forward to the new sunglasses.

No noticeable change in the plants. I'll have to edit this post after they get watered and perk back up.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 11, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU*​
Todays update is brought to you by getting burnt out.

The bane of a caregivers existence,burning out leads to poor choices, depression and lack of motivation among many other things.

Plants are fine and overgrown. They got plain watered followed immediately by a kelp watering.

I have to water again tomorrow but I might try to push it another day. It will be the first official flower nutrient watering.

They have been in flower for 7 days and at this point I'm ready to call my suspicions confirmed. I have one female Blue Mystic and 3 male plants.

Not the worst outcome ever but definitely not convenient.

I'm wondering about light burn. Once letting the plants go wild, the males are creeping towards the light fairly fast. It's only a matter of time before light burn shows up.

This could be a good thing;

Only the males are getting close to the bulbs and when they burn, it will show me how close to the light the plants can get.

What's a little light burn going to do to a male? Stress it into hermaphrodism?

Watching my mom decline is sucking my desire to grow plants. I've started doing yoga and it's fucking hard. I wouldn't have ever thought that standing in a few poses could make my limbs quake. Breakfast every morning now includeds a bagel and I hate eating in the morning.

Hopefully small changes now will help me make more changes later on.

Back to the plants.

I also gave the plants a dose of fish. "FISH?", yes, fish.

Why fish? The plants like a diet change now and then. A fish based fertilizer is organic and it works.



This change of the season is fucking with my dog. He doesn't like the smells of fall outside so he barks constantly and will until the snow hits.

I do need to buy a few more strains as genetic building blocks for my perfect strain. I might have to dive into the medical aspects of legal growing to be able to phenohunt legally. I was told it's stupidly expensive and you have to pay every year.

Thanks for watching, I'm tired and I need a smoke.


Surprise edit!

One of the Kaya Golds popped pistils today!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 12, 2020)

Sex showed on the other two plants today so I took cuttings of the two males. 

I then proceeded to cut the main stem of both plants just above soil level.

Pics and full update later on.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 12, 2020)

*Good Afternoon RIU*​Well, sex was shown on all plants. I have a female Blue Mystic and a female Kaya Gold. The other plants were removed and cuttings were taken to get pollen from.

The grow space looks barren now.

The two remaining plants are healthy and bug free.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 25, 2020)

*Good Afternoon RIU*​Today's update brought to you by overly sensitive people trying to make this a better world.

So it's been a hot minute since I updated and that's partially because I'm lazy and partially because life is kicking my ass.

I did a top count for my plants and it's around 50 tops plus or minus the ones that I might use as clones.

The plants are doing great. The stretch killed me and I don't think it's done. I tied down the major offenders (really tall branches) and I'm letting this plant ride now.

I still haven't figured out how to raise the light hood and not have it fall and crush the plants. I ran out of sting to tie stuff down or up with too.

Heading to town for supplies is near impossible because mom is barely mobile now and shouldn't be left on her own for the hours a town trip takes.

I have some empty pots from the deceased males that still have their soil so I might just take two clones from my plants and run a second round.

All are healthy, the rigid screen did a number on some leaves and the cleanup at the end of this run will involve some blood thanks to sharp and pokey edges I left on the screen.

My male cuttings flowered and are dropping pollen as I wrote this so I need to figure out how to handle that too.

I'm back up to some leaves with 11 blades so that's really cool. I was hoping to see some 13s but I don't think I'll get there.



Spoiler: HPS Lighting picture







Thanks for watching.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 28, 2020)

So this thread is just someone's grow journal now.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 28, 2020)

Nope, it's for anyone that uses a 250w HID system.

I just happen to be the only one right now.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 29, 2020)

I Loved my 250 system. Was perfect for the space I had at the time 3x3x6 tent. I ran a full spectrum bulb for a run but then went back to HPS for flower after that one run.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 29, 2020)

kinetic said:


> I Loved my 250 system. Was perfect for the space I had at the time 3x3x6 tent. I ran a full spectrum bulb for a run but then went back to HPS for flower after that one run.


I've got a 3x2x5 tent and I'm running 2x 250w using eye hortilux super HPS lights.

So far I'm loving the new HPS bulbs I may invest in the Hortilux Blue MH bulbs.


----------



## kinetic (Sep 29, 2020)

Yor vegging with just a regular MH? I did like the full spectrum for veg but it def. Lacked for flower vs HPS. I would def. Get the hortilux blue MH if you can. 

There maybe some old photos on my profile of long ago grows when I ran my 250.


----------



## Herb Man (Sep 29, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> *Good Evening RIU*​Todays update, brought to you by a dog that won't leave me alone....drooling bastard.
> 
> There's not alot of news to be had. Not alot of upward growth but I expected that when I pop'd the screen on top.
> 
> ...


What is the capacity of those white buckets? I grew in bags the last time out but I like those buckets.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Sep 29, 2020)

Herb Man said:


> What is the capacity of those white buckets? I grew in bags the last time out but I like those buckets.


5gal pails (19L I think)


----------



## cjguy48 (Sep 30, 2020)

2-gushers and 2-Zookies started as clones
under old school 250 HPS ..5 gallon grow bags. 
Soil: Mother Earth Groundswell, 
organic nutes Biothrive grow and bloom. 
they did veg a bit under a 400hps but not for long.

30"x30"x60" tent

At about 50 days of flower..


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 1, 2020)

cjguy48 said:


> 2-gushers and 2-Zookies started as clones
> under old school 250 HPS ..5 gallon grow bags.
> Soil: Mother Earth Groundswell,
> organic nutes Biothrive grow and bloom.
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 1, 2020)

*Good Morning RIU
*​Today's update brought to by snow.

It's October 1st and we got snow here. If it was slightly warmer it would be a misty rain but it was snow.

The plants are doing great. They are 27 days into the 12/12 flip and the heater I added outside the tent is keeping the ambient temperature really well. I'm getting a nice day/night temperature swing so hopefully it will pull the blue/grey out of the plant.

I gave them a haircut so I can get more light to some bud sites and cut down on the larf above the screen.

Some of the buds are 6 inches from the open light and there's no issues yet, one cola is touching the glass of the light hood with zero issues so I might get lucky.

I don't have anymore twine or string to tie anything down so it is what it is.

I have a couple candidates for cloning from the lower branches that never made it to the screen but I might not do a winter run considering I can't get any foam board insulation right now.

I have been watering every two days, sometimes with the Technaflora line, sometimes with the General Organics line and sometimes with straight spring water.

I am loving the Technaflora line up. Zero pH-ing needed and the plants love it. I still check the pH of the nutrients but never have to adjust it.

I had added a security camera to the grow so I could peek in on it but I had read that even IR lights that allow for night photos can trigger a light leak herm response so I took the camera offline.



Spoiler: HPS Lighting picture







Thanks for watching.


----------



## 87swampthing (Oct 1, 2020)

Does any body buy their light as a kit or just buy everything individually? Thinking of running a hid instead of my qb. The only 250 kit I see is at htg, didn't know if it would be worth while or not. Right now I'm 320w qb in a 2x4x5 tent.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 1, 2020)

87swampthing said:


> Does any body buy their light as a kit or just buy everything individually? Thinking of running a hid instead of my qb. The only 250 kit I see is at htg, didn't know if it would be worth while or not. Right now I'm 320w qb in a 2x4x5 tent.


My first one (a decade ago) was an all in one kit. My second time buying was the hood first (as a replacement for my Gullwing reflector) to find out it has a horticulture plug end so I bought a 250 ballast that fit that plug, then upgraded my HPS lights to eye hortilux supers and now run a double lamp set up.


----------



## Herb Man (Oct 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> 5gal pails (19L I think)


Cool.


----------



## Herb Man (Oct 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> *Good Morning RIU*​Today's update brought to by snow.
> 
> It's October 1st and we got snow here. If it was slightly warmer it would be a misty rain but it was snow.
> 
> ...


Cool, what's the distance from your screen to your light?


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 2, 2020)

Herb Man said:


> Cool, what's the distance from your screen to your light?


About 16 inches from the light but I feel I would have benefited from it being 20 inches away considering the stretch I had to fight.


----------



## Herb Man (Oct 2, 2020)

Kalebaiden said:


> About 16 inches from the light but I feel I would have benefited from it being 20 inches away considering the stretch I had to fight.


Yes, that would have been helpful.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)

Update;

Plant is good. See pic.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 3, 2020)

I'm loving the zigzag buds


----------



## nl5xsk1 (Oct 3, 2020)

cjguy48 said:


> 2-gushers and 2-Zookies started as clones
> under old school 250 HPS ..5 gallon grow bags.
> Soil: Mother Earth Groundswell,
> organic nutes Biothrive grow and bloom.
> ...


This photo shows major Powdery Mildew


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 4, 2020)

Update:

Plants are still doing alright. Figured out a way to take a true colour photo. Exactly one month into flower.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 7, 2020)

Sadness.

Mom's needs are becoming more intense so I may not be able to finish this run.

It's going well but mom does come first.

Here's hoping for zero fuck ups because I don't have time to deal with shit right now.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 7, 2020)

I love my plant so much.

I came into the plant room and what normally smells like a neutral scent room is overflowing with the good good cheeba scent of well grown herb.

My trichs are forming, the buds are bulking up and everything looks amazing.

I hope I get to finish it.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 10, 2020)

I've been neglecting the shit out of my plant.

Throw water at it and walk away.

Today I went to water it and the lower growth is dying. I think it's turning into a heavy feeder so I'm going to up the nutrient water schedule and see what kind of reaction I get.

I just fed and watered today so I'll feed her another gallon the day after tomorrow.

She has 3-5 weeks and hopefully not 7 weeks but 12 week strains are possible too. It all depends on the phenotype it turns into.

She'll be done when she's done.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 11, 2020)

So everything below the screen is suffering from N deficiency. I threw the regular flowering nites at it and added in some organic fish emulsion to the mix.

I don't plan on stopping the N def, just hold it off for another month. If the fish emulsion works, yay. If not them meh.

I'm over this season of growing. My life is too busy with mom to try to give a plant my attention.

I'm still hoping that the plant does alright but I really don't care. I can't Pheno hunt, I can't get the genetics I really want and I really don't smoke enough weed to justify growing on a massive scale.

Added a trellis net to flatten out all the plants.

Why? I don't know.

Having impulse control issues kind of sucks sometimes.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 15, 2020)

Update

The plants are doing well. The buds are getting fatter.

I'm disappointed by the lack of grey/blues in this strain of Blue Mystic. It seriously looks like an Royal Queen version as opposed to the Nirvana version which it's supposed to be.

The Kaya Gold doesn't smell like it should either.

Genetically they seem sound. No hermaphrodite traits, the growth form is good. They take stress well. The Kaya is heat and bug resistant.

The Blue Mystic is growing like a beast.

The scent for both plants is mild.

So Blue isn't blue and Kaya isn't spicy so far. Not too sure what's happening but it is what it is.

I'm not sure if the pollination took but I did what I was told and a few pistils browned and curled. I guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 17, 2020)

Update day,

The plants are really getting fat. If they were a people, I'd say they are eating very well.

They are doing very well. I took these pics without really looking at the plants so I'll update this after I really peep the pics well.

Edit*

Well, it seems like my greys came in and were hidden by the HPS lights. Now if I could get the temperature swing right, I could bring out the blues.

I walked into the grow room today and got hit by that lovely Afghani genetics scent. There's not alot of scents like it. I fucking love old genetics.

I'm guessing my Blues really were from Nirvana because it is what I remember. Hopefully I can get the blues to come out.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 19, 2020)

Update with true colour photos.

Plantsz is güd.

I did a bad today, I wasn't thinking and mixed up my nutes with very cold spring water. The soil was probably around 20°C so I'm hoping it's not a huge boo boo.

The plants are starting week 7 of flower and I'm getting excited for this run to be over. One less thing I need to worry about. 

Both plants are short flower time strains. Blue Mystic is an 8 week strain and the Kaya Gold is a 7-9 week strain. I know I can't believe the breeder time frames so I have between 2 and 6 weeks left. The plants will be done when they're done.

Knowing the buds get fatter within the last two weeks blows my mind. They are so fat now and knowing they have time left is insane!

I took a quick peeky at the trichs yesterday and they are still clear. Not one cloudy to be seen.

Knowing the strains like I do, this Cannabis is going to be legendary!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 21, 2020)

Wordy update today.

Kaya Gold is starting the final leg of the grow. She's still throwing new pistils but the majority of the past pistils are now curling up and turning brown.

The trichs are still on the clear side so I do have a ways to go still but it's nice knowing she's gonna be a delightfully spicy treat.

Blue Mystic is still growing strong and throwing new pistils. I've had quite a few hiccups along the way but the bud will be legendary.

I was aiming for a pound, no idea if I'll get there. The lights are right, the feed was right but now seems to be off and I just don't have the patience or time before harvest to dial it back in so regular feeding schedule it is.

The smells these plants are throwing take me back as decade to my first few grows. There's nothing like Afghani or Blueberry. 

For those that love the Diesels, more smokey to you but the fruity scent of the Blue Mystic and the Spicy scent of the Kaya Gold make my Grinch heart swell three sizes.

I do have to say that RIU has changed alot for the worse in the last decade. It's not the best place to find live advice anymore but everything anyone needs to know are archived in the threads here so that's a huge bonus.

With the community divided into several "groups" and I use the term loosely, the older crowd who have been growing for eons could help others but choose not to. The few that do help actively are amazing but burnout is quite real and troll posts asking for help eat away at the helpers.

I'm happy to have had my time on RIU in its heyday, back when most were helping and trolls were few. Now the permanent people are sucking the life from new growers and looking over a select few that got that treatment showed they never came back.

It really is unfortunate but all this is just one growers opinion and opinions don't mean alot.

I'll try to post some more pics later on. 

Thanks for watching.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 22, 2020)

Random update of nothing.

I wanted to readjust a cola and forgot how sticky icky Cannabis is. Now my hand smells like spicy Afghani weed.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 23, 2020)

Picture time!

They're starting to get a bit frosty. I'm loving this phase!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 24, 2020)

Update...ish

The things I've learned from this grow.


My tent is suitable for one plant with my grow style.
When growing a ScroG, start the screen low.
Can use Technaflora nutes with General Organics on a (TF) Feed, (GO) Feed, (GO) Feed, CalMg+ water schedule.
2x 250w HPS/MH doesn't even show on the hydro bill.
Don't be afraid to try new things.
When building a soil, plan for long term Cal/Mg needs. Add in something that breaks down over time like egg shells or oyster flour.
Buy all the nutrients you need for the whole grow before a single been gets popped.
I broke out the microscope today. The pics are kind of cool, I wish they were clearer.

The Kaya Gold reframe was supposed to be a 7-9 week strain but could go to 10. Mine looks like it will finish early but she also threw a single new pistil today.

I added another round of Bat Guano to the soil and watered it in, I mixed in some Kelp Me Kelp You and gave it a double dose of General Organics flowering line just to see if it would take it and it did.

Impulse control...wish I had some.

Kaya Gold is just starting the clear to clear/cloudy trichs phase and it's very pretty.

Blue Mystic is still all clear and growing well.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 26, 2020)

Word update today...because I'm exhausted.

Plants are good. Blue Mystic is starting to get chunky.

Kaya Gold is putting on weight too but not as much as I was hoping for.

Both plants have switched their nutrient reqs on my without notice. So now I'm fighting defeciency.

I don't have time for this shit today but if I let it go, the harvest will suffer alot.

Kaya Gold is in the final weeks. Rated as a 7-9 week strain, it is closing in on 8 weeks in flower. The pistils are almost all brown and pulled back to the bud. The trichs are clear/cloudy. I just want this to be done.

I've read over my last few posts and I seem to flipflop between yay and boo alot. Fucking roller coaster of emotions.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 26, 2020)

Photo update...

Why the second update? I figured out how to find some time....while smoking in the grow room...and the lamps happened to click off just as I finished my smoke.

The Kaya Gold is throwing alot of trichs but not gaining the weight I really hoped for. It was stunted so anything I harvest is a bonus.

I thought the Blue Mystic was still throwing new pistils and in the growey phase of flower bit after I snapped some pics with the lamps off, it seems that it's starting the finishing process too, but a week behind Kaya. She has alot of red hairs now and I thought they were all white with an odd red hair here and there.

I really need this to be done so I can start the process of cleaning the tent and winterize the grow room. If everything goes well, I might be able to start a winter grow, but this is pre -40° weather so I really don't know.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 27, 2020)

I wish I was steadier.

All pictures are Kaya Gold. The tension of the waiting game is palpable. I thought I was at the clear to cloudy phase but it seems like I was wrong.

They still look like glass.

I'll take a better look and edit this post after.


*edit*

I guess she is clear to cloudy. Still, alot of glass is there (clear trichomes).

She still has a fair bit of time left.

I LOVE GROWING YOU BUT GOD DAMN PLS FINISH!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Oct 28, 2020)

It's starting!


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 3, 2020)

Update day.

Stupid Kaya and her bald face lies!

The plant was turning, she told me "Hey, Knucklehead! Start getting excited!"

So I did....then the girl yelled "PSYCHE!" and started throwing new pistils.

So after some confusion and verifying what I was actually seeing, Kaya Gold is not near finishing yet.

So the AC goes back on, she goes back on a regular feeding schedule and the waiting game begins again. Estimated timeframe is around 3 weeks.

Blue Mystic was roughly 2 weeks behind Kaya despite being 10 times her size so it seems I have a long slow slog through the rest of the grow.

Fighting nitrogen defeciency, hoping to finish and trying to live 2 lives is fucking rough.

Overall, the plants are in decent condition. They self lollipopped (not completely) and my nutes are running low.

I need these to finish soon or I'll have to water with just water at the end and I don't flush unless it's a salt build up or a nutrient overdose. My girls get fed up until harvest day...normally.

Fuck General Organics for discontinuing my easy to use GO Box. Props to Technaflora for an easy to use Recipe for Success that I don't have to pH.

I still need to work out a better grow system. After mom is gone, I'll be relocating the tent to the livingroom because running an ac in the porch doesn't help me stay cool in the summer.

Pics later.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 3, 2020)

No pics yet but I had to post.

In my tiny tent, on the Blue Mystic, I have a Donkey Dick cola.

It's a little misshapen but if I had of let it grow straight, it would be 14 inches long and 3 inches thick. As it stands, some buds pulled away from the stem and are pointing towards the light.

I'm still counting it as a Donkey Dick.

I haven't seen all of Blue Mystic yet because of the screen and tight tent space but the colas I have seen make me think it's going to be a good crop.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 7, 2020)

Update day

Today's update brought to you by seriously?

Seriously, what the fuck.

My plants are fine. I tried to take a picture of Kaya to show what size she is.



Not too bad for something I tortured.

Then there's Blue Mystic.

Lots of love pistils, very few red hairs.

Annoyingly long growing, so I started poking around in her. I seen a space that I hadn't noticed before and I couldn't see in so I took a picture.



Some sneaky little buds decided to take advantage of the light. Aren't they cute baby nugs!

All over, the plant is healthy. A bit of burn and defeciency but at this point, fighting it is useless so I'm gonna keep on keeping on.

All over, the plant is a beast. 



I really need this to be done.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 8, 2020)

*I DID IT!*​These pics look rough but it's a good thing.

I'm getting the blues to express in my Blue Mystic.

Both the frosty, grey buds and then the blue (purple if I fuck up) colour are delightful genetic traits I've been waiting for.

It takes alot to bring them out right, huge temp swing (yet still managed), pH manipulation for select feedings, light manipulation and time.

I did it right!

This will be the best possible version of this Blue Mystic Phenotype I can produce with my set up.

....as long as I don't harvest too early.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 8, 2020)

I was wrong.

In trying to force my plant to bring out the blues, I stressed it out and Blue Mystic went herm.



I wanted to end the grow, but not this way.

I have no idea how long she's been herm but I guess I'll find out how much was salvageable after harvest.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 8, 2020)

Well, fuck impulse control.

I found some 'nanners' on the main cola of Blue Mystic. So today became chop day.

I was aiming for a pound, no idea how close I got.

Everything under the screen was a waste and I should have cut it all off.

I loosely trimmed them up and now have a garbage bag of trim in my freezer.


Last pic before they go dark for drying.
I love the feel of the flowers in your hand.

I was the likely cause of stress. 

Maybe next run.


----------



## Kalebaiden (Nov 14, 2020)

My last run gave me five and a half 56oz Mason jars of herb.

No idea how much it weighs but the case was significantly heavier than the empty jars.

I left some plant alive so and it lived after 7 days of neglect and no light. So I thought why the hell not.

I switched out the lights again to my MH and gave the plant a gallon of Cal/mg water and changed the timer back to 18/6.

I don't give a fuck about the plant anymore but this should be a decent test to see if I can do a winter grow of something different later.


----------

